# Eure Cross - Country Kunstwerke !



## Renn Maus (20. Juli 2001)

Also beim gucken in der Bike Galerie kahm mir die Idee, das wir in dieser Rubrick eine Sammlung von schönen CC-Bikes anlegen könnten. Also fang ich  mal mit meinem Bike an


----------



## Renn Maus (20. Juli 2001)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onespeed (20. Juli 2001)




----------



## onespeed (20. Juli 2001)




----------



## Martix (20. Juli 2001)

mit dem fahr ich immer meine CC ausflüge...


----------



## Renn Maus (20. Juli 2001)

Warst du nich in Schmallenberg 1 auf der 47km Runde?


----------



## pagey (20. Juli 2001)

nein das war ich mit meinem leichtbau xc-bike !!!

aber im ernst, in der rubrik "bikes" sind sowieso zu 99% CC-bikes drinnen, also sehen wir das mal nicht so eng !!!!!


----------



## TresXF (20. Juli 2001)

cc-rennfeile, nur für profieinsatz...


----------



## pagey (20. Juli 2001)

was soll das darstellen ?? für welchen einsatz ?

bitte um aufklärung TresXF


----------



## TresXF (20. Juli 2001)

hi pagey: well, du musst schon balance-profi sein um mit diesem ungetüm ein cc-race bestehen zu können, ohne dir alle knochen zu brechen


----------



## Martix (20. Juli 2001)

hehe, da sieht man wieder wer sich aller auf mtbr.com herum treibt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TresXF (20. Juli 2001)

spionierst du mir nach, martix?  

btw, geh mal zum zahnarzt


----------



## onespeed (20. Juli 2001)

und noch`n rennpferdchen


----------



## mankra (20. Juli 2001)

> _Martix schrieb:_
> *hehe, da sieht man wieder wer sich aller auf mtbr.com herum treibt ... *



D.h. ihr schweißt euch Eure Bikes nicht selber.


----------



## Bikermike (22. Juli 2001)




----------



## TresXF (22. Juli 2001)

hmm, jetzt weiss ich auch woher cannondale das design zum neuen *scalpell* geklaut hat


----------



## bikerfreak (25. Juli 2001)

HI ALex! Ich kahm hier gerade rein und denke mir, dass du doch auch mal eine Foto von meinem Rad machen könntest( Aber nur wenn du willst )!!  
Ist ja echt eine geile Seite hier! 
Man, sind hier manch Crazy-Räder drin!!!!

Müssen mal wieder ins Brauhaus gehen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerfreak (26. Juli 2001)

Und was ist mit dem Bild von meinem Rad? Machst du eins???


----------



## Jens (22. August 2001)

Und Sonntags schön die Brötchen an der Tanke holen


----------



## AUSSIE (4. September 2001)

Hallo Leute,

Eeeeeendlich ist sie fertig, meine neue CC-Feile. Hat mich einiges an Arbeit gekostet, bis sie so aussah, aber die Muehe hat sich gelohnt, oder? '


See you,


        AUSSIE, der nun mit seinem neuen Bike wieder zuhause ist


----------



## TresXF (4. September 2001)

hmm, ich erkenne schon an das es ein "kunstwerk" ist, aber überhaupt nicht mein geschmack  bin ich eigentlich der einzige der das ORGANIC potthässlich findet? (hi aussi, ist nicht persönlich gemeint). ich kann aber auch verstehen das viele die ewigen diamant- und y-rahmen todlangweilig finden.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. September 2001)

@tresXF ...
find das ding auch hässlich aber das ist ja ansichtssache ... aber ich würds für das geld nicht kaufen ... ist ja nicht grade billig


----------



## Renn Maus (4. September 2001)

Endlich ein Bike, das diese Bezeichnung verdient.    Aber willstes mir nichschenken?! 
Bekommst dann auch mein Ritley RR. Aber eins gefällt mir nich ganz so, die Sattelstütze müsst auch schwarz sein. Sonst aber suuuuper heiß.


----------



## RobBj123 (4. September 2001)

@Aussie
...bist wohl Millionär was. Aber so ganz billig kann das Teil ja nicht gewesen sein. Wie fährt sich die Rohloff Schaltung denn so. Auf jeden Fall siehts ziemlich durchdacht aus.


----------



## RobBj123 (4. September 2001)

Wenn ich genug Kohle hätte war das mein Bike...


----------



## AUSSIE (5. September 2001)

@Renn Maus

Mit der Sattelstuetze hast Du recht, war sogar 'ne Billigloesung (DM 25) aber erfuellt eben auch ihren Zweck. 

Arbeite aber schon an der Endloesung, nur diese erfordert wieder etwas Bastelei und die Zeit dafuer hatte ich leider nicht waehrend meines Urlaubs in Germany.

Back down under werde ich wohl Buchsen fertigen, um die GIANT Carbon-Stuetze, die ich auf meinem RR fahre, auch am Organic benutzen zu koennen.

Also Du siehst Problem ist bereits erkannt  und wird auch schnellstens behoben werden.

@RobBj123

Die Rohloff faehrt sich super, war am Anfang auch etwas skeptisch, aber bin nun absolut begeistert. Man schaltet viel oefter als vorher, weil die Abstaende immer gleich sind.
Wenn sie neu ist, ist sie noch etwas laut, aber das legt sich nach einigen 100 km ausser der 7. Gang, der bleibt etwas lauter als die anderen, aber kein Problem.
Man sollte allerdings Handschuhe tragen beim Fahren besonders, wenn man viel schwitzt, da die Drehgriffschaltung eine deutliche Rasterung hat, was bei feuchten Haenden zu Problemen fuehren kann und bei langen Touren auch die ein oder andere Blase zur Folge haben kann.

Alles in allem aber wirklich zu empfehlen und auf Dauer aufgrund des geringes Verschleisses auch noch kostenguenstig besonders fuer XTR-Fahrer!

See you,

           AUSSIE


----------



## rotwilderer (13. September 2001)

@AUSSI

Oder als Stütze Shannon Carbon kaufen. Sehr kurz, sehr schwarz, sehr teuer, sehr leicht, sehr stabil.

*gebtmirgelddamitichmirdasdingkaufenkann*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerfreak (14. September 2001)

Ein Schmuckstück


----------



## Türklinke (26. September 2001)

http://www.velo-widdert.de/


----------



## OLB EMan (26. September 2001)

@bikefreak ....
blauer flaschenhalter pass ja da voll ran


----------



## bikerfreak (27. September 2001)

@eMan
Der Halter ist nur eine Übergangslösung! Mein alter silberner ist zerbrochen als ich den Akku für meine Lampe rausholen wollte! Der Blaue ist von einem Freund!
Kaufe mir jetzt erstmal wieder einen Silbernen!


----------



## Renn Maus (27. September 2001)

Hey, gibbet doch zu, du wolltest moderne Kunst schaffen


----------



## bikerfreak (27. September 2001)

Hast recht! Ich lege Wert darauf, dass mein Rad schei*e aussieht!
Nein! Kommt echt bald ab


----------



## Thrawn (10. Oktober 2001)

Wenn wir schon bei Schönheiten sind:


----------



## TMC_UWF (10. Oktober 2001)

Leider is meine Webcam nich so toll, daher sieht man nicht allzu viel, aber ich mach irgendwann mal n richtiges photo...
Ist meine Vorstellung eines Traumbikes und meine Bank freut sich auch über die Monatliche Rate


----------



## rob (18. Oktober 2001)

is aber nur der hinterbau drauf. 

ich hoffe der wahre eingner des bikes treibt sich nich hier im forum rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (19. Oktober 2001)

Is doch  geil. MAch ich auch gleich mit meinem Unterrohr.


----------



## seb (2. November 2001)

ich denk mal mein bike passt auch in diese Rubrik...


----------



## Kuromago (2. November 2001)

Oh Mann!

Durchbohrte Kurbeln 

Das hatten wir doch das letzte mal Anfang der Neunziger, oder?

Aber vielleicht wiegr der Fahrer ja nur 40Kg, dann ist das schon ok


----------



## Altitude (9. November 2001)

Schalom,

hier ist er, mein 96er Rocky Altitude...

OK, die Black passt farblich nicht so dazu, aber man gewöhnt sich dran...


----------



## onespeed (9. November 2001)

aber warum haste dir die black nicht in black gezogen?

yours
blacky


----------



## rotwilderer (9. November 2001)

*@onespeed:*
Die ersten Modelle aus der Black-Reihe haben die Spezialisten nur in diesem merkwürdigen Blau ausgeliefert...

Ganz gemäß dem Namen der Gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (11. November 2001)

Ich hab den Satz in lezter Zeit zu oft gesagt oder geschrieben...

Hast was gut.


----------



## Northern lite (13. November 2001)

Die ganze Bikerwelt soll auh mein schätzchen mal sehen


----------



## [email protected] (14. November 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von TresXF _
> *hmm, ich erkenne schon an das es ein "kunstwerk" ist, aber überhaupt nicht mein geschmack  bin ich eigentlich der einzige der das ORGANIC potthässlich findet? (hi aussi, ist nicht persönlich gemeint). ich kann aber auch verstehen das viele die ewigen diamant- und y-rahmen todlangweilig finden. *



Ich find das ORGANIC mehr als potthässlich, mir wird immer schlecht wenn ich das sehe. genauso wie bei dem neuen Opel Renner wenn ich ihn von vorne sehe, von hinten gehts einigermaßen. Sorry Aussie.


----------



## [email protected] (14. November 2001)

Mein Bike:


----------



## TheReaper (14. November 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von [email protected] _
> *Ich find das ORGANIC mehr als potthässlich, mir wird immer schlecht wenn ich das sehe... *


Naja, mir taugt das Organic optisch auch net wirklich, das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist ja ebenfalls eher fragwürdig...  
Da schon lieber das neue Octane *lechz*


----------



## GaryKlein (14. November 2001)

so nu tu ich mein Teil auch mal vorstellen...

Vorhang auf!


----------



## Mr. Hide (5. Dezember 2001)

So Tach,

hier noch mal ein Bild vom meinem Rad mit neuer Bremse und neuen Reifen:


----------



## Renn Maus (5. Dezember 2001)

qMr Hide: Geile Farbkombination. Respekt.


----------



## whoa (5. Dezember 2001)

@ Altitude:
Von allen hier gezeigten XC-Böcken, hat deins den Stil, der den meisten andern fehlt, trotz der blauen Black!

@ all:
Is natürlich nur meine Sicht der Dinge...und damit sich der Rest mal 'n bissle über meins auslassen kann werd ich, nachdem's Rikman beim SfdW (Donnerstag) abgelichtet hat, das Pic auch mal hier reinstellen. Der kreativste Kommentar, besonders zur ultramodernen Farbgebung, bekommt ein Bienchen ins Muttiheft!


----------



## Türklinke (5. Dezember 2001)

So jetzt hab ich auch endlich mal ein Foto von meinem Bike

1.Hab die Digi erst seid ein paar Tagen und bei uns Regnet es  ununterbrochen, deswegen der Keller und der scheiX Hintergrund. 

2.Ist nicht gerade ein Kunstwerk 

3.SORRY, hatte in dem Moment gerade keine Zeit um es oder SIE richtig zu puzten 

4.Ja und die Fotos sind auch nicht die Besten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Türklinke (5. Dezember 2001)

Und Nummer2


----------



## Renn Maus (5. Dezember 2001)

Was heißt hier keine Kunst? Sieht doch hammerscharf aus. Klasse Farbe, solide und leichte Technik und Sammlerwert wegen ehemaliger Benutzung durch einen Star!


----------



## Türklinke (5. Dezember 2001)

ja aber gewiss nichtdurch mich sondern eher durch ein gewissen MR.X dessen Namen ich hier nicht nennen möchte da ihn eh keiner kennt.
Seiner Zeit, Fahrer im Specialized Team.
Musste leider wider aushören, hatte was an den knieen.
Ist dem kleinen Fumik damals noch um die Ohren gefahren.
War 1 Jahr vor ihm im Team ist dann ncoh 2 gefahren und das wars.
Der Rahmen war deren Abschiedsgeschenck an ihn, schnief schnief und jetzt hab ich hin, wie rührend.
Ja an dem Rad liegt im Echt viel , aber ist ja jetzt auch in guten Händen.
Bis jetzt ist noch kein Schandfeck ans Rad gekommen  [im Sinne von Niederlagen], außer der 2. Platz in Saalbach. GGGRRRRRR

naja wieder viel zu weit ausgeholt.
Wollte ja eigendlcih nur sagen das ich kein Star bin sondern nur ein HOBBYFAHRER, und da kann jeder gewinnen, wenn er nur den Willen hat.


----------



## Renn Maus (5. Dezember 2001)

Du weißt, was das heißt...
Da du ja auch Lizenz fährst, musst du anstatt nach Sallbach, die Bundesliga gewinnen! Sonst gibts kein Essen mehr!  

(sollt ich mir mal hinter die Ohren schreiben)


----------



## Türklinke (5. Dezember 2001)

Wenn ich nicht bald mal gesund werde wird das woll leider nichts, naja kann man nix machen, dann halt nächstes jahr, da wollt ich zwar dann schon den WorldCup gewinnen, aber dann halt nicht


----------



## Renn Maus (5. Dezember 2001)

Sollen wir mal mit nem CC-Tandem starten? Doppelherz-die Kraft der zwei Herzen!


----------



## LASER (6. Dezember 2001)

Hi!


@WHOA
Kann ich verstehen , Altitudes Rocky ist halt am zeitlosesten, allerdings siehst Du das wie ich auch als Classic -  Forum - Typ  halt sowieso mit anderen Augen. Ich persönlich finde aber auch andere Bikes hier vom Stil her schlüssig, z.B. das Rotwild von Rennmaus oder das neue Specialized mit der Fox usw.
Allerdings glaube ich , dass diese Räder optisch spätestens in ein paar Saisons überholt sind, das Rocky von Altitude jedoch nicht.
That`s the difference...trotzdem nicht falsch verstehen Jungs:
Geile Teile habt Ihr allemal!


Gruß und


----------



## dude (7. Dezember 2001)

Mein Kunstwerk:


----------



## LASER (7. Dezember 2001)

Hi!


150mm, 0°? So ist es genau richtig !
Fahre auch so ein Liegerad...

Gruß und


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel (7. Dezember 2001)

@ Rennmaus
Wie hast Du erkannt, dass das Specialized ein Teamrahmen war???
Woran sieht man das?


----------



## Renn Maus (7. Dezember 2001)

Das von BuhMan? Na is doch klar! Wir sind im selben Verein. Da weis man bescheit.


----------



## onkel (7. Dezember 2001)

ach so, und ich hatte mich verzweifelt bemüht, irgendeine Auffälligkeit zu finden!


----------



## whoa (9. Dezember 2001)

Wär doch gelacht wenn ich mit meinem tapferen Krieger nich noch etwas mehr Abneigung hervorrufen kann, als Aussie mit seinem Organic bei TresXF, EMAN & [email protected] --> 3 Leutz sollten locker zu überbieten sein!


----------



## onespeed (9. Dezember 2001)

...die farben sind ja ober krass, da knurrt doch jeder blindenhund   
vielleicht sollten wir noch eine extra galerie für classic bikes aufmachen, aber dort wäre dann die erwünschte abneigung nicht so gross.
also meine stimme haste schon mal.

yours


----------



## RobBj123 (9. Dezember 2001)

Was für eine gelungene Farbkombination!!! Pi**gelb und Schweinchenrosa... genial. Auch die Strebe zwischen Sitz- und Unterrohr sieht sehr schön aus. 
Nichts für ungut Whoa, wenns dir gefällt is das das wichtigste, aber mein Stil is das nicht...

ciao Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frey (9. Dezember 2001)

JA JA das Scapel rock wirklich unheimlich, aber 14000DM sind einfach zu viel!
Das F3000sl ist ja auch unheimlich geil!


----------



## RobBj123 (9. Dezember 2001)

@Frey
Jap, das is schon ein geiles Rad. Mal sehen wenn ich das Geld zusammen hab mir so eins zu kaufen (fünfeinhalbtausend?? da brauch ich ewig für  )   

ciao Robert


----------



## Fox (10. Dezember 2001)

Das F3000SL kostet nur 5500DM???


----------



## Renn Maus (10. Dezember 2001)

Wenns sich an die alten Preise richtet, kosstet es eher so 7500DM.


----------



## RobBj123 (10. Dezember 2001)

Okay... normalerweise muss man wohl 6649,- bezahlen.


----------



## Fox (10. Dezember 2001)

Man ist das billig geworden...


----------



## Frey (10. Dezember 2001)

Ich denke im Februar kann ich ein solches Bike "Meine!!" nennen!
(F3000sl)
mann, die Zeit soll malö schnell vergehen!!!


----------



## RobBj123 (10. Dezember 2001)

.. und, was wird es kosten ;-)


----------



## Frey (10. Dezember 2001)

5000 nehm ich mal an!


----------



## RobBj123 (10. Dezember 2001)

Na is doch kein schlechter Preis ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dude (11. Dezember 2001)

@LASER

Momentan sind's nur noch 120mm und 6°....
Das Alter - man wird ja auch nicht jünger ...

Grüße
Dude


----------



## LASER (11. Dezember 2001)

Hi!

Tja so hab ich das auch mal versucht, allerdings 135mm, 6°...
Da mein Kreuz allerdings schon für die 0° eingesteift war ( jaja das Alter... ), bin ich zu 150mm 0° zurückgekehrt. Zusammen mit den BarEnds ergibt das bestimmt so um die 230mm, 0° - was die Sache schon fast zum Liegerad macht - also genau das Richtige zum gemütlichen Cruisen 

Gruß und


----------



## Frey (16. Dezember 2001)

na mädels,
was sagt ihr denn hier zu???
geil! oder?


----------



## RobBj123 (16. Dezember 2001)

Naja.... Scapin macht coole Rennräder, aber Mountainbikes... Is nicht so mein Geschmack.


----------



## Frey (16. Dezember 2001)

he komm schon die sind doch voll geil!!!


----------



## biker4life (6. Januar 2002)

ich kann nur sagen das is ja mal ein geiles bike muss nur komplett xtr sein!!


----------



## whoa (6. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von biker4life _
> *ich kann nur sagen das is ja mal ein geiles bike muss nur komplett xtr sein!! *


Schön bunt is es! 
Komplett XTR? 
Laß mich raten bist'n Kumpel von Renn Maus und Ihr fahrt zusammen beim Point Cup?!


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Januar 2002)

hehe das ist aber sicher


----------



## Renn Maus (6. Januar 2002)

Und wir wollen nen Paarzeitfahren machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .messiah (6. Januar 2002)

HAHA komplett xtr?? machd a erstmal anständige parts dran (barends, stütze, vorbau und bremsen)...dann reden wir weiter...

chr.


----------



## Klaus Goerg (7. Januar 2002)

Juchem-Hardtail. Fahre es seit 6 Jahren. Fazit: Top.
Gruß

Klaus Goerg


----------



## felixthewolf (8. Januar 2002)

Da hab ich doch endlich mal ein Thema von wirklich gleichgisinnten gefunden.
Danke RennMaus

Hier der Beweis (einige werden es schon kennen)

c.u.

Felix


----------



## Renn Maus (8. Januar 2002)

Also nen echt schöns Rad haste da Felix.
Aber zwei Dinge stören mich daran. Nähmlich das häsliche blau der SID und dass du drei Ketenbläter fährst. Aber is ja Geschmackssache. Ich bin mit meiner 32-32 Zähne minimal Übersetzung bisher immer ziehmlich gut gefahren. Sowohl bei CC als auch bei Marathon und bei Touren.


----------



## felixthewolf (9. Januar 2002)

Hi RennMaus

Zur Übersetzung: schau doch mal was für ritzel ich fahr. ok .du brauchst deine lupe jetzt nicht zu suchen, es ist ein Dura Ace (11-23) da brauchst auch du ein kleines blatt.
Hier im flachen Land von Hannover fahr ich aber auch fast nur mitte und gross.

zur Sid: mir gehts genauso.willst du mir nicht 600 zustecken,dass ich mir ne schwarze SID SL kaufen kann?
Du hast völlig recht mit der Farbe, des wegen wird auch noch so einiges umgebaut:
anstatt rote nippel und silber speichen- alles schwarz
anstatt roter steuersatz-schwarzer Ritchey WCS
anstatt blauer SID SL 2000- schwarze SID SL 2002(wenn ich knete hätte)

Das sind alles noch relikte von meinem alten bike,das blau-schwarz-rot aufgebaut war.

Mein ziel ist es aber nun meinen renner auf 8,8kg und komplett schwarz zu trimmen-vielleicht noch diese Saison.

Hier noch ein bild von meinem alten (war mir zu klein und zu schwer)

c.u.

felix


----------



## .messiah (9. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von felixthewolf _
> *
> anstatt roter steuersatz-schwarzer Ritchey WCS
> *



WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSS??? nen ritchey steuersatz??? kauf dir lieber nen king, syncros, bees oder acros, die sind leichter und wesentlich besser gedichtet. king nur 82g. und da ist das geld wenigstens wirklich gut investiert, nicht so wie bei den völlig überzogen teuren und schelcht konstruierten raceface-kurbeln. also die sind ja schön, aber viel zu teuer für die leistung. wie alle raceface teile eigentlich. aber ansonsten hab ich ja auch schonmal gesagt, dass ich dein rad als das derzeit mit schönste im forum betrachte... hach ich liebe schwarz...
chr.

ps: was ist denn mit den pedalen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (9. Januar 2002)

Hi Felix,

also erstma nettes Bike, mir persönlich zwar etwas zu leicht  , aber trotzdem schön. Wieso willste Dir denn unbedingt 'ne neue SID in schwarz holen?  Bitte jetzt nix in Richtung: "Die 02er funktioniert um so vieles besser!"  Für 'n fünftel des Preises einer aktuellen SID kannste die jetzige neu pulvern und komplett überholen lassen!

Übrigens gefällt mir Dein "altes" Bike sogar noch besser als Dein jetziges Geschoß.  Was isses denn für 'n Rahmen? Kann man auf dem kleinen Pic nich ganz erkennen.

greetz


----------



## Renn Maus (9. Januar 2002)

Ja gut, geb ich zu. Die Dura Ace Kasette hab ich nicht gesehen. Dann würde ich auch drei Kettenblätter fahren.
Ich hab selbst das Verlangen nach ner neuen (silbernen oder schwarzen) Gabel. Sorry, kein Geld übrig.


----------



## Frey (9. Januar 2002)

Also ich denke, dass Bike von Felix sieht aus wie ein Sunn!
Aber noch eins der coolen Stahlgeschosse!
Oder?
cu Frey


----------



## felixthewolf (9. Januar 2002)

Hi Leute.

Frey hat richtig geraten und gewinnt die waschmaschiene.es ist ein Sunn Revolt Grant Prix.(letzte woche hat er seinen besitzer gewechselt- wurde geklaut)

Danke danke danke für euer lob.

immer wenn ich mir gerade ein teil gekauft habe, rät mit einer davon ab. zu spät-den WCS steuersatz hatte ich mir gerade bestellt.Wenn ihr mir jetzt noch erzählt das TA-Blätter und nen XTR Umwerfer ******* sind, geb ich das biken auf .

Ich glaube nicht dass es sich lohnt die alte SID zu restaurieren.
Außerdem will ich lockout haben (wirkt am berg im wiegetritt wie n turbolader)
Die alte SID verkauf ich einfach.

Bikefreak hat ja eigentlich recht.Manche komponenten haben nen scheiß preis-leistungs-verhältnis aber das auge und natürlich die unvernunft kauft mit.
Eine frage: bitte verat mir wie die Kurbeln schlecht konstruiert sind-ich hab mir  die Next LP gekauft-aber noch nicht dran.

Eine Antwort: die pedalen sind Ritchey pro V2. aber ich bin auf der suche nach neuen. Habt ihr da n tip? bis dahin werden die aber noch mit säge und feile gequält.


ich glaube in diesem forum fühl ich richtig wohl-eure schuld. 

so bevor ich noch zu autor mutiere hör ich lieber auf

c.u.

Felix


----------



## .messiah (9. Januar 2002)

hallo.
schade, schon gekauft... achja, aber wovon ich dir dringend abraten muss sind TA kettenblätter...die sind ********!!  nicht dass du die nachher noch kaufst... 
kurbel:bei raceface sieht man irgentwie, dass die einfach nur so gefräst sind, dass es hübsch asusieht...über funktion machen die ssich glaub ich net so viele gedanken...die stork power arms team (nicht die ganz leichten), sind zum beispiel 200,- billiger als die nextLP, jedoch viel aufwändiger und auch mit knowhow konstruiert...
beid en nextlp gehts ja noch, wegen dem carbon, aber man schaue sich nur mal die turbine an...da is nix tolles dran, und superteuer...nene, dann doch lieber tune, "nur" 450,- und wenigstens "gewusst wies geht".
aber sonst ist dein rad ein traum.
pedale?? warte doch auf die eggbeater! naja, leider nicht schwarz...


----------



## Renn Maus (9. Januar 2002)

Also ich bin von den Egg beatern weg. Denn laut BSN sollen die keinen sehr guten Stand beiten und der Klickmechanismus ist nicht sehr definiert. 
Außerdem kann man sie in keiner Weise einstellen.


----------



## felixthewolf (9. Januar 2002)

tja auch bei den TA-blättern ist es schon zu spät-vorhin bestellt.

mit den kurbeln magst du recht haben. aber diese optik,das gewicht und dann für 499DM mit blättern. da konnt ich nicht anders.

Danke RennMaus für den komentar zu den eggbeater-pedalen.die HATTE ich auch im blick- jetzt wohl nicht mehr.

hat eigentlich wer interresse an ein paar teilen die ich übrig hab??

XT umwerfer-fast neu
Race Face Race Rings - ganz neu
Rigida grizzly Diskfelge - ganz neu
diverse Titanschrauben. - werden bestellt 
find bestimmt noch mehr in der garage.

c.u.

Felix


----------



## RobBj123 (9. Januar 2002)

He Felix... wo kriegst du denn die Titanschrauben her, und taugen die was? Preise?

ciao Robert


----------



## .messiah (10. Januar 2002)

das mit den TA blättern war doch ein WITZ!!! weil du des oben schon geschrieben hatetst...
ausserdem würde ich die eggbeater nicht gleich wieder verwerfen, nur weil renn maus aus der bsn zitiert...gfahr sie selber probe und amch dir nen eindruck, time sind schliesslich auch net verstellbar...ausserdem stand in ner anderen zeitung nur gutes.
chr.


----------



## RobBj123 (31. Januar 2002)

Nun nochmal....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Türklinke (5. Februar 2002)

Juhu hab meine neue Gabel !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Foto kommt in den nächsten Tagen

RoBy was wiegt deine Kieste eigentlich'??


----------



## Türklinke (5. Februar 2002)

Ja und dei neune Pedale nicht zu vergessen!!!!!!


----------



## RobBj123 (5. Februar 2002)

Tja... das wüsstest du wohl gerne... Sind wohl etwas über 10,5 kg (genauer kann ichs nicht messen). Also im "Fototrimm" ich werd noch ein bisschen basteln und hoffentlich so auf 10kg kommen.

ciao Robert


----------



## Türklinke (5. Februar 2002)

Ha, da kom ich, wenn ich mir neue Hörnchen und nen neune Lenker hole, drunter und das mit Tubeless.

Meine Kiste wiegt jetzt mit dem neuen Krempel 10,4 und das wie gesagt mit super schweren Hörnchen und mit nem super schweren Lenker Coda (weiß einer was der genau wiegt).
Und wenns dann nicht reicht kommt ein SLR drauf dann passts.

Mhhh mal überlegen ich spar an Lenker und Hörchen so 150g, dann ncoh die spuperleichten Point Pedale und die leichte Kurbel,(natürlcih nur so zum unter 10 Kilo kommen, dann schnell ein beweiß Foto und runter damit und wieder XTR drauf) 

Ja das müsste passen


----------



## Türklinke (5. Februar 2002)

Ach ja ich kann ja noch die XTR Kasette draufmachen da spar ich dann auhc nochmla so mhh kA ein paar g halt.  *g*


----------



## RobBj123 (5. Februar 2002)

Hehe... ungefähr so mach ich das mit meinem Rad auch ;-)

ciao Robert

PS: Mach mal icq an...


----------



## Frey (9. Februar 2002)

Jetzt kommt der Hammer!
Durch nen Link von LASER hab ich die absolute Zauberfeile gefunden!
*sabber*!




Das Teil ist ja nur geil!
Pace rockt!
cu Frey


----------



## RobBj123 (9. Februar 2002)

Jau der Pace Rahmen ist schon FETT!!! Ich würd ihn anders aufbauen aber sonst ist der schon seeeeehr fein!

ciao Robert


----------



## Fox (9. Februar 2002)

ganz klassisch der pace aber nicht ganz leicht das teil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .messiah (9. Februar 2002)

uaaaaaah der pacerahmen ist superschön!!
auchder vorbau ist genail, von den gabeln mal ganz abgesehn...
is nicht superleicht, aber was solls, die 300g...schöööööööön


----------



## LASER (10. Februar 2002)

Hi!


Da bin ich ja mal froh, dass ich mit meinem "englischen Geschmack" nicht ganz alleine dastehe... 
Ein Händler hier hat die Rahmen, die machen z.B. auch schon ewig spezielle Magura HS Adapter - die Bremse wird direkt 2fach mit dem Rahmen verschraubt - kein Gegenhalter mehr notwendig!
Allerdings wird das ja mit immer mehr Scheibenbremsen hinfällig!



Gruß und


----------



## Frey (10. Februar 2002)

So um eure Sucht nach Bildern vom Pace-Bike zu befriedigen!
Hier noch 2 Pics!








Ich kann mich garnicht drann satt sehen!
cya Frey


----------



## onespeed (10. Februar 2002)

eines der schönsten bikes die ich kenne *sabber*

hat jemand ne ahnung wie sich das vierkantrohr auf die stabilität auswirkt und was solch ein kleinod kosten soll?

yours
fragenüberfragen


----------



## LASER (10. Februar 2002)

Hi!


Der Rahmen kommt ca. 1500 - 1600 ( ! ), ist aber entgegen des optischen Eindrucks nicht besonders schwer... aber sehr sehr steif und ziemlich unkaputtbar!


Gruß und


----------



## .messiah (10. Februar 2002)

kann es sein, dass die sattelstütze auch von pace ist?? sieht nämlich stark so aus.
hmmm und dann die feinen hopebremsen...ich steh auch auf englishe sachen.
wie ist eigentlich die URL von pace???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onespeed (10. Februar 2002)

... und die feinen middleburn kurbeln


----------



## LASER (10. Februar 2002)

Hi!


Middleburn Kurbeln und Blätter hab ich auch am Bike - hierzulande leider auch ziemlich unbekannt

www.middleburn.co.uk

www.pace-racing.co.uk


Gruß und


----------



## onespeed (10. Februar 2002)

hab auch noch ein paar im keller, abba leider nur 170er  
na ja, sind ja eh die von meinem engelchen


----------



## Fox (10. Februar 2002)

jep es kommen schon coole sachen aus england. nur die hope xc4 mag ich nicht... da würd eine mini doch feiner aussehen  ... middleburn kurbeln sind jawohl extrem stylish... so schön schlicht... centurion hat die mal an komplettbikes verkauft...


----------



## Türklinke (11. Februar 2002)

So kann jetzt zwar nciht mit dem bike oben standhalten aber wollte mein überholtes Bike nochmal posten.

So vorher hatte ich ja ne Manitou SX Carbon die ist aber futsch, deswegen erst ne Starrgabel und dann.. ja kommt noch.


----------



## Türklinke (11. Februar 2002)

So das ist mein noch nciht ganz fertig überarbeitets Bike.

Ja der Hintergrund und das Foto ist nicht so der hit, aber es ist schon dunkel drausen und im kellerfluhr ist halt nciht ganz soooo viel Platz.

Ach und ja ich mach unter meinem sattel sauber und der Schaft wird auch noch abgesägt.


----------



## Frey (11. Februar 2002)

Schickes Bike!
Sag mal welche Rahmengröße fährst du denn eigentlich?
Und was ist das für ein Vorbau? (Syntace?)
cu Frey


----------



## olli (12. Februar 2002)

Nochmal zu Pace:

Vor ca. 10 Jahren sahen die so aus:

http://www.mtb-classic.de/mtb/leserbikes/ollipace.htm


----------



## Türklinke (12. Februar 2002)

Hi, 

ja das ist ein Syntace,

so nun zu Rahmen Größe,

das ist ein 19" das übermass sieht nur auf dem Foto so super exrem aus. Sind so ca. 12cm.

Ich hab halt lieber ein kleinen wendigen Rahmen.
Aber wie ihregendwo hier schon gesagt ich hab so jetzt so meine Probs in steilen steinigen DH, mit so nem Übermass ist das schon ne heikle Sache, wenn de dann aber ncoh auf nen dicken Stein drauffährst und die gabel nochmal (zB) 60mm einsackt hats du echt ein fettes prob.

Hab jetzt auch schon den ein oder anderen Abgang übern lenker gemacht, aber ist ja alles gewöhnungs Sache, das fahren jetzt, nciht das über lenker gehen


----------



## Frey (12. Februar 2002)

Was nur 19" das hätte ich nicht gedacht!
Du bist doch so um die 1,9m groß oder!
Aber, egal wenn du damit klar kommst (und das wirst du ja wohl, ich meine bei deiner Saison)
Also dann...
cu Frey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Türklinke (12. Februar 2002)

Ja hab lieber ein kleinen Rahmen, ist wendiger.

Und auserdem ist bei Specialized bei dem 19" Rahmen das oberrohr sehr lang.

Aber Momentan komm cih nciht so gut zurecht, der Rahmen war nie für ne 80mm Gabel vorgesehn, die ganze Rahmengeometrie ist jetzt anders.

Der Rahmen ist vorene was höher, dadurch verändert sich die neigung des vorbaus, somit die höhe und länge und und und.

Aber so langsam gewön ich mich drann  [FREU] jetzt muss nur nco hdie Kondition wiederkommen und ich bin happy.

Hoffe ich bleib jetzt mal Grippe verschont.


----------



## mat2u (13. Februar 2002)

Hallo hier eins meiner Räder,

es ist ein Specialized S-Works M2 Team. Der Auslieferungsurzustand war mit einer Suntour XC Pro Microdrive und vielen Specialized Teilen. Habe nur Rahmen und Gabel gekauft und es selbst komplettiert. 
Ca. um 1991


Gruß Mat.


----------



## Manitou (13. Februar 2002)

Schade!!! Die XC PRO war schon ne gute Schaltung (aber nur mit Shifters !!  )

Manitou


----------



## mat2u (13. Februar 2002)

Hi Manitou,

ich kann Dich beruhigen, die XC Pro Daumenshifter sind noch darauf geblieben 
Es sind sogar noch ein paar Suntoutteile verbleiben.
So z.B. die Kurbeln und Blätter, die Cantis und es kam ein Suntour Superbe Schaltwerk hinzu.

Alles wurde dann anschliessend noch mit tune-Schrauben dekoriert   


Viele Grüße Mat.


----------



## Manitou (13. Februar 2002)

Sieht schon richtig gut aus!!! Die Kurbel von der XC Pro sieht 1000x besser aus als die alte XT  !!!! 

Manitou


----------



## Manitou (13. Februar 2002)

Der Importeur war doch damals auch in Frankfurt!!??? Es war aber nicht Storck!! RS Bikes?????

Manitou


----------



## mat2u (13. Februar 2002)

Hi Manitou,

Storck war da eher für die Kleins zuständig auch Steve Poths gab es mal bei denen oder auch Funk, bei den Specialized war es tastsächlich RS Bike.
Wie das heute ist weiss ich nicht...

Schön dass es Dir gefällt 


Gruß Mat.


----------



## Docster (14. Februar 2002)

Obwohl ich mich dafür schäme noch so eine eierfeile im keller zu heben zeige ich sie mal .... gefahren wird das Teil nich mehr, noch nichmals zur Eisdiele ....


----------



## LASER (14. Februar 2002)

Hi!


Warum schämst Du Dich? Passt es nicht zu Deinem Image?
Solange Du Dich nicht für Deinen Schwanz oder Deine Frau schämen musst, braucht man sich eigentlich nicht zu schämen...


Gruß und


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Docster (14. Februar 2002)

War eigentlich so dahingelallt ... eigentlich am meisten für das verprallte Geld in die paar Kilo ... macht auch kein Bock drauf zu gurken ...

Mein Schwanz hatte auch Probleme mit so Beiks ...


----------



## LASER (14. Februar 2002)

Hi!


Dann verkaufs doch - für so ein Rotwild in gutem Zustand findet sich hier bestimmt jemand!


Gruß und


----------



## Docster (14. Februar 2002)

jezz ma ohne flchs ... wieviel prozent des geldes bekommt man da schon zurück?

unter 50% ... da lass ich es lieber eingemottet und lasse den alten RCC01 #140 lieber im keller zum kult reifen ... 

Noch nichtmal n 3.0er passt in sein Heck ... hehe


----------



## gage_ (14. Februar 2002)

@LASER .. nichtmal wenn man Angela Merkel heisst, oder in ner Band spielt, die von RTL II aufgebaut wird? 

@Docster .. ist doch optimal zum Touren mit der Frau fahren, nichts wo man auf dumme Gedanken kommt  .. Lenker und Sattel tauschen, dann geht das klar


----------



## LASER (14. Februar 2002)

Hi!


@gage C: Nein, ich habe ja von Schwanzträgern geredet, für Weiber gibt es meistens keine Schamgrenze 


Gruß und


----------



## gage_ (14. Februar 2002)

*LOL*@LASER

.. obwohl ich Dir jetzt schon ein paar maennliche Grenzfaelle nennen koennte ... hast Du mal den Bodyguard von unserem hochgeschaetzten Innensenator Ronald B. Schill gesehen? OK, bei dem kommt wahrscheinlich die Sache mit der zu kleinen Nudel zum Tragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (15. Februar 2002)

*gg*


----------



## chubika (15. Februar 2002)

Hallo,

so, ich hab auch noch eins:
ist mein CC-Racer. 
Ist eigentlich nichts besonderes, aber komplett selbst aufgebaut.

Typ/Bez.  CustomBike by chubika
Baujahr   2000
Rahmen    NoName (tw) Alu, 19 Zoll, ovalisiertes           Unterrohr, Gußsets
Gabel     Magura/Rond CP75
Schaltung/Komponenten
Shimano LX/XT
Laufräder/Bereifung
          Acor, Ritchey, Michelin
Sattel    Selle Flight Gel
Pedale    Ritchey

Ciao
C.


----------



## Manitou (18. Februar 2002)

Das hier ist meins!!!! Hosa!!!!


----------



## Manitou (18. Februar 2002)

und noch mal!!!!!


----------



## -PACE- (18. Februar 2002)

mein PACE rc-200f8, aufgebaut im Mai 1999


----------



## Fox (18. Februar 2002)

Was issn da für ein Schaltwerk drin??? XTR oder XT??? Schon älteren Datums wenn ich mich nicht irre... Das waren noch Zeiten


----------



## LASER (18. Februar 2002)

Hi!


Das ist ein 900er XTR... was auch sonst 
Das Beste!


Gruß und


----------



## -PACE- (19. Februar 2002)

@Fox
das Schaltwerk ist ein XTR von 1995 (war schon an meinem altem Bike dran, wie auch die Pace RC36 Gabel von 1997). Das Schaltwerk ist allerdings mittlerweile Schrott.
Das Bild ist von 1999, jetzt habe ich ein XT dran.
woe


----------



## olli (19. Februar 2002)

Also ist es ein 910er XTR gewesen (ja ich weiß: ich bin ein  schlaumeierischer Erbsenzähler ).


----------



## Fox (19. Februar 2002)

Immer diese Schlauberger... Nur weil sie ein paar genaue Produkt bezeichnungen kennen  Das es höchstwahrscheinlich ein XTR ist war mir übrigens auch klar... Aber lieber Fragen... Hinterher hab ich nämlich wieder falsch hingeschaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (19. Februar 2002)

Schnelles Teil:


----------



## Fox (19. Februar 2002)

richtig klassisch rikman...


----------



## Marcus (27. Februar 2002)

Wieso, ging's hier um klassisch? Dann hätte es wohl im Betreff stehen sollen, gelle?

Grüße, rikman


----------



## Renn Maus (2. März 2002)

@rikman: Schönes Rad. So richtig unauffällig und die schwarze Linie durchgezogen.
Aber die Türklinke hat ihr Bike umgebaut. Sieht oberhammer aus. her mit dem Bild. Aber mit neuer Gabel und Crossmax. Und 959


----------



## Fox (2. März 2002)

@Rikman
Nein... Ich meinte nur vom Design her klassisch... Richtig klassisch wär es mit V-Brakes oder Cantis... Ich meinte halt nur die schlichte Linie die dein Bike zu verfolgen scheint wenn es das Design angeht...


----------



## Black-Rock (3. März 2002)

ja das ist eben Cannondale  .. *freutsichaufseinF500*


----------



## aloop (3. März 2002)

das ist meine Marathonfeile die ich von 1996-2001 gefahren hab , und immer mal wieder ein wenig weiter getunt hab 
der rahmen ist ein Noname der Litespeedaufkleber hat gerade von der farbe her schön gepasst 
Gewicht 8.4 kg schaltwerk und Kassette Dura Ace 12-27 viel Tune zeugs hat 30 Marathon's überstanden und ging anfang Winter in den verdienten Ruhestand


----------



## Marcus (3. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Fox _
> *Ich meinte halt nur die schlichte Linie die dein Bike zu verfolgen scheint wenn es das Design angeht... *



Achso, ich hatte die "..." etwas anders interpretiert 

Aloop: Respekt. Sehr feines Teil. Was wiegt denn der Rahmen ohne was dran?

Grüße, rikman


----------



## LASER (4. März 2002)

Hi!


Für alle Pace Freunde auch noch was Schönes...
ein PACE RC200 F8 XC, Jahrgang 2000!
Leider nur ein kleines pic...


Gruß und


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (4. März 2002)

haben will!!!!


----------



## Fox (6. März 2002)

geil da steht ja sogar raceware drauf


----------



## Manitou (13. März 2002)

++++


----------



## Frey (13. März 2002)

Naja mir gefällt das Orbea nicht so recht!
ein bißchen zu Bunt!?
Aber, wie es ja schon in der Kaffe HAG Werbung heißt:Über Geschmack lässt sich ja zu Glück nicht streiten!"
cya Frey


----------



## Frey (13. März 2002)

Hier mal was nach meiem geschmack!






Ich hoffe das Bild komt auch jetzt!
cya


----------



## Frey (13. März 2002)

so... 
nur noch ne schwarze sid sl äre geiler!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (13. März 2002)

Ja!!! Das Rad ist ja wohl nur geil!!! War mir diese Saison leider noch zu teuer... aber next year sprechen wir uns nochmal... ich lege schon jeden Cent beiseite ;-)

ciao Robert


----------



## mat2u (14. März 2002)

Hi zusammen,

hier mein Neuaufbau. Ein Yeti Kokopelli Rahmen von 1995 mit Rock Shox Judy C und kompletter XT (2001) Gruppe.
Dran sind weiter noch Syncros Stütze und Vorbau, Easton EA 70 Lenker und Mavic 517 Felgen.
Im Classikforum würde man für diese Posting wohl gesteinigt werde aber hier geht es ja um CC Bikes die gefahren werden - dieses wird gefahren und es fährt sich m. Meinung nach klasse.

Gruß Mat.


----------



## Frey (14. März 2002)

bitte das Yeti mal auf nem gößeren Bild posten!
thx Frey


----------



## mat2u (14. März 2002)

Hi Frey,

Du hast vollkommen Recht, das Bild ist ja wirklich popelig klein.
Morgen mach ich ein größeres rein - dann kann man´s auch erkennen - so ja zugegeb. nur erahnen 


Gruß Mat.


----------



## mat2u (15. März 2002)

das ist es....


----------



## dude (15. März 2002)

...mein neues (altes) Kunstwerk:


----------



## dude (15. März 2002)

...und hier die Bestie von DIRTYBREEZER :


----------



## LASER (15. März 2002)

Hi!


Superschöne Teile, bloß vielleicht würde ich da ein stylischeres Schaltwerk dranmachen, dude - 
oder wenigstens das Original und nicht die SRAM-Kopie 
Als Titanfan freue ich mich über jedes schön aufgebaute Titanbike, vor allem da ja so langsam fast alle Anbieter solcher Rahmen den Bach runter gegangen sind. Schade eigentlich, denn im CC Bereich gibt es nichts Edleres und Schöneres, als Titan!


Gruß und


----------



## Frey (15. März 2002)

@dude schicke Bikes, aber wie bist du denn jetzt schon an das neue Sram Schaltwerk rangekommen? Und wie teuer ist das !
cu Frey


----------



## Türklinke (15. März 2002)

Ist doch nciht das NEUE XO du 

BAUM

ist ein 9.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRTY BREEZER (15. März 2002)

Hi,

an Dude seinem ist das X.O,  könnt Ihr bald im Laden für an die 200 bis 250 Euro kaufen.

gruß

Dirty Breezer


----------



## Türklinke (15. März 2002)

Ach so schei?e ja ich hab am falschen bike geguckt

Ich bin der Baum

SORRY FREY


----------



## LASER (15. März 2002)

Hi!


Klar ist das ein XO. Für das Geld hätte ich mir aber lieber das "Original" ( Joe ) besorgt, sieht einfach harmonischer aus und ist exklusiver... aber natürlich Geschmackssache und ich will auch nicht mäkeln: eure Bikes sind top!


Gruß uns


----------



## checky (21. März 2002)

....deshalb kommt es hier nochmal, nu etwas schwerer & mit Scheibe  & sauschnell


----------



## Principia (21. März 2002)

sieht sehr schön aus.

vor allen dingen die sid und die marta. 

fahr ich auch und so muß das sein.............. 

gruß michael


----------



## Frey (21. März 2002)

Sag mal checky, wiegt das echt nur sensationelle 9,4kg?
Wie hast du das denn hinbekommen!
Cooles Bike!
cu Frey


----------



## Türklinke (21. März 2002)

also ohne USt ist das doch garrr nciht soooooooooooo schwer.

Ich meine ich bin jetzt bei 9,8 und ohne Tubless und der leichten Gabel würd ichs auch schaffen


----------



## Türklinke (21. März 2002)

wassen das füren Rahmen??? Rocky??


----------



## LASER (21. März 2002)

Hi!


9,4kg ist gut und leicht, aber eigentlich nicht so schwierig zu erreichen. Ich hab die mit Maguras/ Federgabel und fast 12 Jahre altem Rahmen auch, die meisten Teile an dem Bike sind auch schon mehrere Jahre alt... also Jungs, fleissig weiter tunen 


P.S.: Der Rahmen von Checky ist wohl ein Checker Pig, oder?

Gruß und


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checky (22. März 2002)

*froi* schön das es gefällt  

@ Frey & alle Anderen

ja, echte 9,4 Kg *stolz* würde mit dünneren Reifen nochwas gehen, aber das ist ja sooo hart dann......
Sind noch nichtmal elendig teure Teile dran, sinnvolles Tunen geht auch ohne " Kult " 
Ist halt auf Funktionalität ausgelegt, es muß ja schließlich zuverlässig sein & Rennen & Marathons klaglos überstehen (trotz Leichtbaufetisch sehr wichtig für mich).

@ Türklinke, Laser

JaNö, ist ein Rahmen den ich als Proto bekommen habe, kein offizieller Checker-Pig (auch wenns draufsteht). Der soll erstmal ne Rennsaison beweisen das der hält & auch sonst keine Probs macht.
Den Baugleichen Rahmen gibts aber schon von Steinbach & HT & das KTM Team ist fast Baugleich & alle kommen aus der gleichen taiwanesichen Schmiede.


----------



## Principia (22. März 2002)

das teil fährt sich sicherlich wie ne rakete, oder ?

ich hoffe mit meinem fully auch noch die 10 kg grenze zu knacken.
wird aber langsam schwer, nicht in den leichtsinn (bau) zu verfallen.
wiegt z.zt 10,58 kg mit marta. 100g bekomme ich heute noch runter, da ein neuer steuersatz rein kommt. hatte bis jetzt den 220g schweren dh-race face drin...... 


gruß michael


----------



## checky (22. März 2002)

Jau, das geht wahnsinnig gut nach vorne. Singletrails sind ne Sucht mit dem Teil 

10,58 mit nem Instinkt ist schon saugut  , der Rahmen selber ist ja nicht sooo leicht (2400g ?).
Wennst magst kannste ja mal ne Auflistung der Teile als PM schicken, vielleicht finde ich noch sinnvolles was man machen könnte.


----------



## Principia (22. März 2002)

jup, der rahmen wiegt genau 2457g mit rc dämpfer.

ist aber ultrastabil und die stütze is kpl. versenkbar. nicht so wie bei scott strike usw.........
von scandium halt ich auch nicht so viel.


die liste schick ich dir gleich mal.

gruß michael


----------



## Frey (22. März 2002)

@checky
Schick mir doch auch mal ne Auflistung deiner teile!


----------



## Frey (22. März 2002)

@checky
Schick mir doch auch mal ne Auflistung deiner Teile!
thx Frey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frey (25. März 2002)

So Mädels, 
hier mal ein Bild von meiner Karre!
Aber darauf ist es nicht ganz aktuell!
Ich werde demnächst mal ein neues Foto posten!






cya Frey


----------



## -raVen- (25. März 2002)

Hier mal mein baby!!!

Ich finde es zumindest sauuu geil!


----------



## LASER (26. März 2002)

Hi!


Immerhin so geil, daß Dein Teil es sogar in den offiziellen Cube - Katalog geschafft hat 


Gruß und


----------



## gage_ (26. März 2002)

@-raven- .. angenehme Farbgebung  aber mach zumindest noch soviel individuelle Aenderungen, dass es sich lohnt noch selbst ein Photo davon zu machen


----------



## -raVen- (26. März 2002)

@gageC
jo ich hab meins schon a bissl verändert.
Bei mir ist ein schön geschwungener Downhill Lenker drauf und das große Kettenblatt vorne ist ein blaues LX Blatt geworden - sieht phat aus 
ansonsten scheiterts an einer Digicam
wollte das auch nur mal reinstellen um zu zeigen, dass es auch günstige Bikes gibt die geil aussehen! Muss ja nicht immer das Storck Organic oder das Scott G-Zero Carbone sein ;-)


----------



## -raVen- (27. März 2002)

@Michael
in der Mountenbike 1/2002 auf Seite 24 ne Liste mit den leichtesten Parts
gewonnen haben:

Tune-Laufradsatz (1334g)
Avid - V - Brake SD Ti (154g)
Tune Vorbau (156g)
Innenlager & Kubrbel: wen wunderst?: Tune (148g)
Schaltung: auch nicht verwunderlich die XTR (212g)
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR Sattel (138g)
Sattelstütze: Easton CT2 (191g)
Gabel: SID Race Carbon (1173g)

alles nur eine Frage des Geldes


----------



## Principia (27. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von -raVen- _
> *@Michael
> in der Mountenbike 1/2002 auf Seite 24 ne Liste mit den leichtesten Parts
> gewonnen haben:
> ...


@raVen 
natürlich, aber laufräder sind tune (disc), bremse marta, tune vorbau hamer auch, innenlager tune, kurbel race face !, schaltung: xtr auch vorhanden, sattel wird von rr abgeschraubt: speedneedle, stütze wird natürlich: tune und gabel bleibt, denn 1380gr und scheibe reicht, oder ? sid carbon und scheibe: lassen wird doch lieber............. 

gruß michael


----------



## LASER (27. März 2002)

Hi!


Das ist aber eine komische Liste, denn fast alle Teile daraus sind auf keinen Fall die Leichtesten! Sättel gibts von AX halb so leichte, ein Proshift wiegt um die 160g, Vorbauten von Extralite und co. wiegen weniger, Sattelstützen von USE sind auch um einiges leichter... und Tune die leichteste Kurbel? 


Gruß und


----------



## -raVen- (27. März 2002)

@LASER
keine Ahnung
die Liste hab ich aus der Zeitschrift und ich denke mal das die wissen wovon die reden. 

@Michael     nicht schlecht!!!


----------



## LASER (27. März 2002)

Hi!


In diesem Fall wissen sie es ( wieder mal... ) nicht! 
Sind zwar schon sehr leichte Sachen, aber da gibt es wesentlich extremere Produkte und das ist kein Geheimnis - warum das Mag sie nicht in ihre Liste mitaufnimmt, wird mal wieder den immer gleichen Grund haben...


Gruß und


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -raVen- (27. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von LASER _
> *Hi!
> 
> 
> ...


welchen Grund?  
ka ich verlasse mich eigentlich auch nie 100% auf so tests aber warum sollten die andere nehmen wenns noch leichtere gibt?
Wegen NAmen? Bekanntheit?


----------



## LASER (27. März 2002)

Hi!


Bike Magazine, oder besser Bikebilderheftchen, bringen sicherlich einen groben Marktüberblick und eine erste Technikeinführung, ansonsten arbeiten sie aber doch auch sehr "herstellerorientiert".
Das heißt nicht, daß die Tests falsch sind, aber über die Jahre fällt schon auf, daß dort sehr trendorientiert bzw. trendschaffend geschrieben wird. So werden saisonal auch immer wieder gewisse Firmen gehypt, was böswillige Zungen oftmals mit dem entprechenden Anzeigenvolumen pro Heft in Verbindung bringen.
In der Praxis sieht die Sache oft dann anders aus, bestes Beispiel sind die RS Gabeln...
Aber ich möchte das auch nicht pauschalisieren, fest steht aber, daß diese Teiletabelle zwar leichte Teile beeinhaltet, aber nirgends die Leichtesten! Nochmal, die wirklich leichtesten Sachen liegen oft noch ein ganz erhebliches Stück unter den Teilen, die da drin stehen. Warum das Mag sie dennoch als DIE Leichtesten Teile bezeichnet, weiß ich auch nicht, denn jeder halbwegs informierte CC ler weiß, daß dies absoluter Quatsch ist!
Aber egal, eine grobe Orientierung hat man damit allemal!


Gruß und


----------



## aloop (30. März 2002)

hier sieht ihr mal die unterschiede von den angeblich leichtesten parts zu denej an meinem bike...


Tune-Laufradsatz (1334g)  \> tune 180/sapim/ mavic  1297gramm






Avid - V - Brake SD Ti (154g)  \>Avid mag mit titan kit 141gr


Tune Vorbau (156g)  \> Itm mag   98 gr


Innenlager & Kubrbel: : Tune (148g) \> AT 143gr

schaltung: XTR (212g)     \> proshift 160gr
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR Sattel (138g)  \> Ax 87gr

Sattelstütze: Easton CT2 (191g)   \> Use 170gr
Gabel: SID Race Carbon (1173g)  \> Sid Race 01 1160gr


----------



## LASER (31. März 2002)

Hi!


@aloop:

Danke 


Gruß und


----------



## doc.snuggles (5. April 2002)

Mensch neee, 
Leute, also hier im Thread sind ja echt nur recht wenige Bikes die irgendwie gescheit aussehen. Ich weiss auch nit wie ihr auf solchen Dingern wirklich Spass haben könnt. Die Welt um einen herum soll BERGRUNTER verschwimmen unn nit bergrauf. Was macht ihr eigentlich aufm Singltrail bei Stufen oder Spitzkehren tragt ihr das Ding oder springt ihr ganz einfach locker übern Lenker. 
Es gibt doch auch tolle Räder mit denen man Touren fahren  kann und die trotzdem wendige Geometrien  haben. 

Gruss Michel


----------



## RobBj123 (5. April 2002)

Hmm... kann es sein, dass du etwas hier nicht so ganz verstanden hast? Bist du schonmal mit nem gescheiten CC BIke gefahren? Das geht nämlich auch bergrunter ganz gut ab. Klaro ist man mit einem DH-Fully schneller, aber darum geht es uns garnicht. Mit dem CC Rad is man bergab immer noch ausreichend schnell, man braucht halt nur die entsprechende Fahrtechnik, und ein CC Rennen bzw. Marathon wird sowieso bergauf entschieden, und vielleicht gibt es ja auch Leute die  beim Bergauffahren Spass haben ?!?
Think about it...

ciao


----------



## Principia (5. April 2002)

genau, bergrruuuuuuuuffffff !!! rules.
danke rob  

gruß michael


----------



## LASER (5. April 2002)

Hi!


@doc.snuggles

"Endlich" mal wieder einer, der unseren Sport verstanden hat - 
er dient einzig und allein dafür, sich gegenüber anderen abzugrenzen und seine Persönlichkeit darüber zu profilieren!
Also auf ein Neues: Die Weiber interessiert es überhaupt nicht, ob man ein cooler Dirter oder sonstwas ist - wann kapiert ihr Jungens das endlich mal? 


Gruß und


----------



## doc.snuggles (5. April 2002)

Ich glaub eher ihr habt nicht kapiert was ich meine. Hab' ich gesagt ihr sollt nur bergrunter fahren?
Nein! Nur, manche von den Raketen hier sehen nich so aus als wär es auch bergrunter, oder noch wichtiger aufm winkligen Singeltrail, recht einfach mit denen. Ich hab auch son en "normales" MTB, aber der Rahmen is so ********, da muss ich echt oft genug absteigen, wo ich mit meinem kleinen noch absolut locker runterkomme. Touren sind schon was geiles wenn das Panorama stimmt, aber mit ner entspannten Geometrie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kenny (5. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von LASER _
> *Hi!
> 
> 
> ...



Die genaue bedeutung dieser Liste liegt darin, das dies Teile sind die ein einigermasen gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältniss haben (es gab da son Preis/Leistungs-index) Die von dir und anderen ganannten Teil standen da auch drin(mehr oder weniger!)...das kam hier nur nicht zur Sprache...

Noch etwas am Rande:
Leichteste Gabel: German A: Kilo 1000g!!!


----------



## LASER (5. April 2002)

Hi!


Das mit den Teilen hab ich mir auch so gedacht, da hinsichtlich des Preis/ Leistungsverhältnisses für Leichtbauteile die Liste doch recht vernünftig aussah!
Raven hat das wohl etwas missverstanden, aber ist ja auch kein Problem...

@doc
schon besser argumentiert, gewöhn Dir das am besten gleich an, sonst wird man hier im Forum ruckzuck nicht mehr ernst genommen - und wie ich sehe bist Du ja aus dem Pubertätsalter schon etwas länger raus... 


Gruß und


----------



## doc.snuggles (6. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von LASER _
> *Hi!
> 
> 
> ...



He, ich konnte ja nich wissen das ihr so allergisch auf sowas reagiert. Tut mir leid, wenn einer meint dass ich im ernsthaft aufn Schlips getreten bin.  
War halt eher doch spassig gemeint.


----------



## th0r31 (8. April 2002)

Passt ja schon fast nicht mehr hierher...aber ich hab da noch ein pic von meinem Bike. Hat mich viel Geld und Zeit und Mühe gekostet, aber ich habe mir einen Traum damit erfüllt


----------



## Mr. Hide (11. April 2002)

So, hier mal wieder ein echtes CC-Kunstwerk.
Kurz die Eckdaten: War mal ein 2002 Stumpjumper M4 mit Fox Float RL. Jetzt mit Disc (Formula B4 2002) und Inferno-Laufradsatz mit Sun DS1 XC-Felgen. Profile Carbon-Lenker, ein paar Ritchey WCS-Parts, Thomson-Stütze, SLR Trans Am zum drauf Sitzen, XT-Kurbeln (werden wohl demnächst gegen individuell eloxierte ausgetauscht), 959er Pedale, Conti Explorerer Pro vorne und Vertical Pro hinten.
Geht ab wie Schmitz Katze


----------



## Mr. Hide (11. April 2002)

Und noch eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (11. April 2002)

Geiles Rad!

Aber wieso hast du nicht gleich ein Rad individuell aufgebaut sondern erst ein komplett Rad gekauft und dann alles umgebaut ?

ciao


----------



## Mr. Hide (11. April 2002)

Das habe ich mich auch öfters gefragt, aber zum einen wollte ich diese Rahmenfarbe, die es nur als Komplettrad gibt und zum anderen kosten die Teile wie Rahmen, Gabel und Schaltung einzeln auch fast soviel wie ich für das Rad ursprünglich bezahlt habe. Die abgebauten Teile konnte ich zum Teil ananderen Rädern verwenden oder verkaufen. Man sollte nicht immer alles nachrechnen 

Gruß
Jens


----------



## MTS325 (11. April 2002)

@ Mr. Hide 

Lob auch von mir. Einfach ein schönes Rad. Mein erstes "richtiges" Bike war ein 90er Stumpjumper (97 geklaut) und obwohl ich jetzt mittlerweile auf Merlin umgesattelt habe, bin ich irgendwie der Marke verbunden geblieben und konnte letztens einem bei Ebay angebotenen ungefahrenen (!) Stumpjumper M2 von 91 nicht widerstehen. Komplett XC Pro, bis auf die IRD-Stütze den Flite absolut original. Mit Suntour-Clickern -wer kennt die noch!? Wird natürlich nur bei schönem Wetter sanft bewegt. ;-)


----------



## MTS325 (11. April 2002)

...und mein Merlin.


----------



## Wedge (12. April 2002)

Mein Traum, falls ich mit genug Kohle mal beim Flori Wiesmann vorbeischaue:


----------



## Quen (24. August 2002)

Mal ein ganz aktuelles Foto...


----------



## ant-online (26. August 2002)

Na, jetzt muß, bzw. darf ich doch auch mal posten. Obwohl ich keine Ahnung vom Bike-schrauben habe, habe ich es tatsächlich geschafft mir ein Bike selbst aufzubauen... Tja, und heute ist das Schmuckstück endlich fertig geworden    

Ach ja, für einen neuen Sattel und Pedale fehlt noch das Geld, aber das wird in den nächsten 2 Wochen sicher noch  










Ich hoffe es gefällt euch 

Grüße,
Ant


----------



## RobBj123 (26. August 2002)

Sehr schönes Rad... und alles selbst zusammengestellt/aufgebaut?!? Was ist das denn für ein Rahmen, und was wiegt das alles zusammen...?


----------



## $ucker (26. August 2002)

Doch, gefällt mir gut...kannst ja mal ne parts-liste hier reinschreiben...bin nämlich auch grad dabei, mein cc-bike zu planen...


----------



## ant-online (26. August 2002)

Jep, alles selbst gebastelt. Größtenteils mit Ebay-Teilen.

Hier ´ne Partliste:

Rahmen: Kinesis Ultralight (von www.cyberspeiche.de - super Service!)
Gabel: Duke Race
Vorbau, Lenker, Steuersatz: Ritchey WCS
Sattelstütze: Roox S4
Laufräder: Onyx, 517, DT Revo
Sonst alles XT bis auf Bremsen (LX)

Wiegt fahrbereit: 10,55kg. (Sollten nach Herstellerangaben 9,8 sein  )

Gekostet hat´s nicht mal 1300 Oiro  

Grüße,
Ant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (27. August 2002)

hast du auch luft, fett, öl und brems-/schalt-züge gewogen?

Marius


----------



## ant-online (27. August 2002)

@Marius

ahhh, genau! Ich habe die Luft in den Reifen vergessen zu wiegen   

Nee, ich habe einfach nur die Herstellerangaben in den Produktinformationen zusammengerechnet und nicht die Einzelteile selbst gewogen. Anscheinend ist die Toleranz da ja ziemlich hoch   

Nichtsdestotrotz bin ich super glücklich mit dem Bike und es wird mich sicher auch so die Berge hochbringen  

Viele Grüße,
Ant


----------



## Litespeed (19. November 2002)

meins


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (19. November 2002)

fahr zwar glaub nicht mehr cc aber das teil is geil. wenn mir was einfällt, was man besser machen kann meld ich mich

Marius


----------



## Renn Maus (19. November 2002)

Ja sehr schönes Rad. Zwar nen Fully, aber das is ja mitlerweile mehr geschmackssache als alles andere. denn HTs fahren sich wie fullys durch gebogene Sitzstrben und Fat Alberts und Fullys fahren durch Brain und co wie Hts. 
Also HT rules und dein Giant is geil!!!!


----------



## doppelkorn (19. November 2002)

find ich ja fein das hier schon zwei biker mit ner B4 sind, ich hab selber eine und schaffe es nie jemanden zu überzeugen die zu kaufen ^^

wenn ich die digicam mal in die finger bekomme mach ich mal ein bild von meinen FULLY *g* (mit schwarzer B4)

greetz stefan


----------



## checky (20. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von doppelkorn _
> *find ich ja fein das hier schon zwei biker mit ner B4 sind, ich hab selber eine und schaffe es nie jemanden zu überzeugen die zu kaufen ^^
> 
> wenn ich die digicam mal in die finger bekomme mach ich mal ein bild von meinen FULLY *g* (mit schwarzer B4)
> ...



Die ist auch sehr in Verruf gekommen, wegen der ersten Serie mit wirklich schlecht ziehenden Belägen. Hatte die auch & habse dann meiner Freundin vermacht.
Inzwischen haben wir da die roten EBC Beläge drauf gemacht & siehe da, die kleine B4 wird richtig Böse


----------



## doppelkorn (20. November 2002)

mit ner großen scheibe würde die B4 sogar zum TIER werden *fg*


----------



## BommelMaster (20. November 2002)

@litespeed kann es sein dass du deine hintere felge "leicht" verbogen hast oder hab ichn ungeraden Monitor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (20. November 2002)

stimmt, oben links im hr ist eine fette delle, auch sonst wirkt das sehr oval


----------



## Premium_Biker (20. November 2002)

unten Lins auch


----------



## trailblaster (21. November 2002)

Mein GT ist jetzt im Fotoalbum zu sehen!

Ciao tb


----------



## MaryTschuana (22. November 2002)




----------



## sharky (23. November 2002)

na, da darf meines dann wohl nicht fehlen:


----------



## liebesspieler (23. November 2002)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (23. November 2002)

@ tarnael

aaaaalter, nimm das bike weg! ist der straßenkreuzer da im hintergrund deiner??


----------



## liebesspieler (23. November 2002)

negativ


----------



## sharky (23. November 2002)

@ tarnael

ah, dachte schon! sieht nach nem 7er von alpina aus, oder?


----------



## liebesspieler (23. November 2002)

das hingegen ist richtig


----------



## sharky (24. November 2002)

tja, blick für´s detail


----------



## doppelkorn (25. November 2002)

und ich hab gedacht das wäre ien 5er, naja man kanns auch mal verpeilen  

aber das bike is very very nice


----------



## sharky (26. November 2002)

neee, 5er kann nicht sein dazu ist der kofferraum zu lange und fällt zu sehr ab nach hinten, außerdem hat der 5er net so ne gestreckte karosserie!

aber das bike ist wirklich ein hübsches ding!


----------



## Zymotic (2. Dezember 2002)

Meins gehört auch noch hier hin ...


----------



## lemma (2. Dezember 2002)

hast du den gabelschaft nicht gekürzt ,  den vorbau mit spacern hochgebockt ?


----------



## polo (2. Dezember 2002)

sieht so aus. SChönes MTB, aber bei der Sitzposition würde sich auch meine Oma wohlfühlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zymotic (2. Dezember 2002)

Gabelschaft wurde mittlerweile gekürzt.  Das Bild habe ich kurz nach dem Aufbau genommen, da hatte ich noch nicht die Sitzposition herausgefunden.  Unter dem Vorbau gibt's jetzt keine Spacer mehr, die Sitzposition ist demzufolge sportlicher !

Gruss


----------



## doppelkorn (2. Dezember 2002)

wie sind dien die 4racing discs so??


----------



## Zymotic (2. Dezember 2002)

Ich fahre die B4 Racing seit Juni und bin recht zufrieden damit.

negative Aspekte :

- quietschen schon mal bei Nässe (auch mit EBC Belägen rot oder grün).
- ich muss sie ca. alle 6 Wochen ein wenig entlüften.

Die Bremskraft ist ausgezeichnet, bei dem Gewicht ist sie trotz grosser Scheibe selbst für CC Fahrer interessant ...


----------



## mtb-racer (2. Dezember 2002)

Da kommt meines demnächst auch noch her. Kann aber bis nach Weihnachten dauern. Muss erst noch neue Teile abwarten und es mal wieder richtig putzen. 

cu Billy

PS: Zymotic rulez


----------



## trailblaster (2. Dezember 2002)

Das Bike sieht klasse aus, aber das mit den Spacern überm
Vorbau doch nicht oder???

Ciao tb


----------



## Zymotic (3. Dezember 2002)

Wie gesagt, die Spacer am Vorbau habe ich weggenommen.
Das Bild wurde kurz nach dem Aufbau des Bikes genommen als ich dabei war die für mich optimale Sitzposition herauszufinden ...
Jetzt gibt das Bike aber richtig Gummi


----------



## trailblaster (3. Dezember 2002)

yeah man! hatte Ich zu spät gecheckt!
Wie ist die Fox Gabel???

Ciao tb


----------



## Zymotic (3. Dezember 2002)

Die Fox Float RLC ist eine sehr gute Gabel.
Davor bin ich ein Jekyll mit Lefty gefahren.  Über das Aussehen der Lefty lässt sich vielleicht streiten, aber wohl kaum über dessen Funktionalität, einfach top ...
Jetzt mit der Fox habe ich, meiner Meinung nach, eine gleichwertige gute Gabel !  Sie ist ganz schön steif, selbst mit der grossen Formula Scheibe.  Die Funktionalität ist auch ganz gut.  Aber eigentlich lohnt sich die RLC gegenüber der RL kaum.  Die weitere Einstellungen sind nicht spürbar !  
Nachteil der Gabel :  Mit dem Einstellen des Lockouts verstellt man auch den Rebound, das nervt !!!
Ansonsten ist die Gabel in Ordnung ...


----------



## trailblaster (3. Dezember 2002)

Was ist mit dem allgemeinen Ansprechverhalten, Gewicht, Verarbeitung usw.???

Ciao tb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fox (3. Dezember 2002)

off topic

@sharky
das könnte auch ein normaler siebener in blau metallic mit alpina felgen sein... außerdem kann man noch viel einfacher erkennen das das ein siebener ist... schau dir mal die türgriffe an... ich kenne kein anderes auto das solche türgriffe hat... außer irgendwer meint er müsste die sich in nen 5er einbauen


----------



## Zymotic (4. Dezember 2002)

Die Gabel hat, wenn richtig eingestellt, ein tolles Ansprechverhalten, auch bei kleineren Schlägen ...
Über die Verarbeitung kann sich nicht streiten lassen, die ist einfach top.
Leider ist die Gabel mit ca. 1.700 gr kein Fliegengewicht, soll und kann auch nicht mit einer SID verglichen werden.  Doch jetzt hat Fox ja die gleiche Gabel als CC rausgebracht.  Sie heisst glaube ich RLT.  Ist eigentlich 'ne normale Float mit leichterem Material.  Die soll um die 1.500 gr wiegen, bei gleicher Qualität !


----------



## pianaura (4. Dezember 2002)

Wahre Kunst...


----------



## polo (5. Dezember 2002)

Ist das deins, oder Wunschradl?

Ansonsten: sehr fein. 

Kritik 1: Farbe der Gabel (jetzt mal unabhängig vom Modell).
Kritik 2: da muß eine schwarze Sattelstütze rein.
Kritik 3: Wishbone Hinterbau gefällt mir net.


----------



## checky (5. Dezember 2002)

Die Sattelstütze gibts net, das Sattelrohr & die Stütze ist eins & wird ausschliesslich Maßangefertigt *sabber*


----------



## polo (5. Dezember 2002)

ui, habe ich nicht auf dem bild erkennen können!

aber hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (5. Dezember 2002)

da traut man sich ja fast nicht mehr, die eigene mühle zu präsentieren. das niveau hier ist ja schon atemberaubend!!!

dennoch:


----------



## polo (5. Dezember 2002)

@ Kramerolli: Keine falsche Beescheidenheit, Du bist da mit einem Traumgeschoß unterwegs. Ich trau' mich mit meinem StangenMTB kaum mitzureden... 

Das Paduano ist übrigens von deren Website: http://www.paduanoracing.com/body.html


----------



## sharky (5. Dezember 2002)

ok, mein lite rage gibt es ja schon auf seite zehn zu sehen, hier noch mein altes bike. 
ist jetzt zwar schon sechs jahre alt aber immer noch schön:


----------



## trailblaster (5. Dezember 2002)

Fully oder Hardtail?
Was willst du besser machen als andere?
Versteh mich nicht falsch, das ist schon korrekt, aber
bringts das denn?
Wie siehts aus mit den Rohrsätzen? Woher?

Ciao tb


----------



## go-dirt (5. Dezember 2002)

ein cc-kunstwerk der extraklasse anno 91...


----------



## voteccer (6. Dezember 2002)

Jetzt bin ich aber mal gespannt:


----------



## voteccer (6. Dezember 2002)

Los Leute, jetzt dürft Ihr mich schlagen: Ein Votec ohne Votec-Gabel! Aber 10,9 kg (kein Scheiß!) sprechen doch für sich, oder?


----------



## liebesspieler (6. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von voteccer _
> *Los Leute, jetzt dürft Ihr mich schlagen: Ein Votec ohne Votec-Gabel! *



nur so macht ein votec sinn
schönes rad, hab die gabel auch, ist ein traum


----------



## Fox (7. Dezember 2002)

@go-dirt
Bist du nicht der dessen Brodie in der Bike gefeatured wurde???


----------



## phiro (9. Dezember 2002)

man echt goiler Tread hier

die Bikes die hier so gepostet werden sind doch ein Traum für jeden Racer (so wie mich  )

leider hab ich keine Digicam und kann deshalb mein schönes Giant MCM Team nicht posten, aber mal schauen wenn ichs bis zum Frühjahr ein wenig überarbeitet hab treib ich son Ding schon irgendwie auf   

macht weiter so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## go-dirt (10. Dezember 2002)

@Fox
jo, das waren mein sovereign und ich in der "bike" ...


----------



## Fox (10. Dezember 2002)

@go-dirt
Hab ich es doch gewusst... Damit hätten wir schon wenigstens zwei Leute hier im Board deren Bikes schon gefeatured wurden... Ich hab auf dem Foto gesehen das du dich jetzt doch für das Schaltwerk entschieden hast


----------



## mtb-racer (13. Dezember 2002)

So, ich bin der, der diesen Thread wieder zum Leben erweckt!  

Nun möchte ich mal mein bike posten, bevor es am 21. oder 27. umgebaut wird. 

(bitte beachten dass ich schüler bin und nur wenig Geld hab! )


----------



## mtb-racer (13. Dezember 2002)

Oh, sorry, aber durch die hohe Qualität ist das vielleicht ein bisschen klein geworden. 

Also, ich liste mal die Parts und dann last mal hören:

Rahmen Hot Chili Zymotic 02
Gabel RS SID SL 02
Laufräder Hügi 240 disc in schwarz
                supercomp in schwarz
                 alunippel in rot
                 x 317 in Schwarz
Michelin Latexschlauch 
Schwalbe reifen nach bedarf
Vorbau, lenker, bar ends: Ritchey WCS
               SAttelstütze und Sattel: Roox S 4 und der Klassiker  
Bremsen: Louise 00 
SChaltung: Sram 9.0 9.0SL 01 mit Half Pipe 
Kurbel, innenlager:  XT Hollowtech
Steuersatz: Roox Twister XC 
Pedale: Time Carbon
So, nun lasst euch mal aus!  

Zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr kommen ja schon wieder 4 neue Teile! 

cu


----------



## dito (13. Dezember 2002)

Ich liebe das Zymotic!!

Und dann diese Farbmischung von Rahmen und Gabel... ein Traum!! 

Wieviel wiegt es denn, ich denk mal unter 11kg!?

Respekt, son Ding würd ich auch nehmen!


----------



## mtb-racer (13. Dezember 2002)

Also, ungelogen:

Mit Skinny Jimmy wiegt es genau 10, 0

Aber durch die neuen Teile hole ich ja nochmal gut 300 g raus! 

cu Billy


----------



## dito (13. Dezember 2002)

Genial!


----------



## mtb-racer (13. Dezember 2002)

Aber hast du net nach Traum!! das falsche manchen gepostet? 

Von der anderen Seite sieht es besser aus, da noch mit rotem Kettenstrebenschutz. 

Ab demnächst noch mit Speedneedle mit rotem Leder, rotem tune würger und starkes stück sowie king no threadset wird er im detail noch schöner und noch leichter. freu

Danch ist die Kurbel dran! Aber erst muss ich wieder viele Stunden auf dem Bau schieben!  

cu Billy


----------



## dito (13. Dezember 2002)

Sorry, aber den ersten Satz kapier ich nicht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (13. Dezember 2002)

ich denke er meint das: 
"Wieviel wiegt es denn, ich denk mal unter 11kg!?
Respekt, son Ding würd ich auch nehmen!"

weis aber nicht, was er damit genau will...

Gruss Marius


----------



## mtb-racer (13. Dezember 2002)

Und dann diese Farbmischung von Rahmen und Gabel ... ein Traum!!  

War das wegen dem Smiely ironisch gemeint? 

Das passt nämlich echt gut. Hatte vorher ne schwarze SID drin, das passte net so gut wie so. so ist es auffälliger! 

Sorry wegen der verwechslung! 

cu 

Billy der sich schon auf die neuen Teile freut und in der vorfreude sogar die werkstatt gerade aufgeräumt hat.


----------



## Jeroen (13. Dezember 2002)

Vielleicht mehrere malen hier gepost.. aber hier also nochmal..


----------



## BobRock (13. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von mtb-racer _
> *
> 
> Aber durch die neuen Teile hole ich ja nochmal gut 300 g raus!
> ...



hui 
kannste während der fahrt nen döner extra essen


----------



## Shuft (13. Dezember 2002)

auch wenn ich eigentlich mehr so der bergab-mensch bin, muss ich sagen, dass jeroens epic einfach HAMMERGEIL aussieht


----------



## mtb-racer (13. Dezember 2002)

aber ich mag net so gern Fleisch. bin so halbvegetarier. 

Das Epic sieht echt geil aus, respeckt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fox (14. Dezember 2002)

@Jaroen
Zum dreißig tausendsten mal auch von mir: Das Epic ist hammer geil... Wolltest du da nicht mal andere Laufräder reinmachen??? Also den King LRS verkaufen oder so???

@mtb-racer
Hab ja schon lange kein Zymotik mehr in gelb gesehen... Welches Baujahr ist das denn??? Mir persönlich gefallen ja die aller ersten Zymotik's mit dem Vierkanthinterbau immer noch am besten... Aber trotzdem feines Bike...


----------



## mtb-racer (14. Dezember 2002)

Danke. Muss dich aber enttäuschen. Ist ein 02er, da ich den für´s RACINGTEAM bekommen habe. 
cu 

Billy


----------



## Michi015 (15. Dezember 2002)

sag mal, hast du den vorbau verkehrt herum drin?? auch net schlecht; bringt das vorteile?

michi


----------



## Fox (15. Dezember 2002)

Ob das direkt Vorteile bringt weiss ich nicht... Macht aber eine etwas gestrecktere und niedrigere Sitzposition... Ich sag mal das ist hauptsächlich Geschmackssache... Oder Jeroen???


----------



## Michi015 (16. Dezember 2002)

naja, auf jeden fall 'gruß an die bandscheiben', gelle


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (16. Dezember 2002)

durch die gestreckte position bekommt man mehr druck auf die pedale, berg ab is aber manchmal bisle wackelig.

Gruss Marius


----------



## nino (16. Dezember 2002)

...wollte ich auch noch mal meine Fox-Gabel zeigen 

Die Teile sind aber nicht 100% aktuell, hab grad mal probeweise nen wcs dran. Natürlich auch "falschrum", aber ich finde man merkt die 5mm kürzer schon deutlich. Mal sehen ob ich es lasse, aber dazu muss ich erst mal wieder fit werden...

Grüße
Nino


----------



## mtb-racer (16. Dezember 2002)

Also echt alles schöne bikes, die hier zum Vorschein kommen! 

Das "falschherum" nennt man auch "negativ"! Nur dass ihr net immer die "" machen müsst!  

Ich persönlich bin mit dem WCS sehr zufrieden! 

120mm 4 oder 5 grad oder was der hat und das ganze negativ! 

Den Vorbau baut man negativ auf, dass man mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad bringt und das bei steilen anstiegen nicht aufsteigt. OK? 
(wenndasfalschistbitteichumentschuldigungundberichtigung!) 

cu Billy

(Was für leichtbaukurbeln könnt ihr empfehlen, wo net Shimano draufsteht? evtl. auch Innenlager! )


----------



## RobBj123 (16. Dezember 2002)

Naja, dass man den Vorbau umdreht hat einfach etwas mit der angenehmeren Sitzposition zu tun. Da ich viel auf dem Rennrad trainiere habe ich den Vorbau umgedreht damit ich eine Rennrad-ähnliche Sitzposition erreiche. Und aerodynamischer ist es ja auch ;-)


----------



## Türklinke (16. Dezember 2002)

Bald isses soweit mein(e) neues/en Bike(s) sind da. 

Wird noch nicht verraten was und von welchem  Team aber ich wollte mal so aller TUI Werbung nur mal sagen, das ich in max 2 Monaten meine Bikes hab     

War doch TUI oder???

Mit dem : "können sie meine Blumen gießen wenn ich im im Urlaub bin??"

"wann fleigen sie denn??`"

"In 7 Monaten!!!"


War doch TUI ´gell??!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi015 (16. Dezember 2002)

hey türklinke, was is n das für ein bild?  ich glaub, das musst du vergrößern, sonst erkennt man nix....(... oder soll das so sein? so ala 'punkt-in-der-linken-oberen-ecke' )

michi


----------



## Türklinke (16. Dezember 2002)

guck mal im ktwr bestes  Weihnachtsbild oder so


----------



## Fox (17. Dezember 2002)

Was machst denn dann mit deinem Specialized Türklinke wenn du neue(es) Bike(s) bekommst???


----------



## mtb-racer (22. Dezember 2002)

Ihr müsst euch leider noch ein wenig gedulden. 

Ich mache das Bild erst, wenn mein neuer Sattel mitte Januar kommt. 

Tune hat momentan Lieferschwierigkeiten und daher dauert es noch 14 Tage. 

cu Billy


PS: Ich verwerte das "Alte" Rad für dich. Schicke es einfach nur an

Bill.... ....... 

..........................  ...
.........   ....................

und vergiss dann net, den abgemachten Preis auf mein Konto zu überweisen. 

cu Billy


----------



## RobBj123 (22. Dezember 2002)

Sag mal Kleiner, musst du eigentlich in jedem verdammten Post erklären, dass du dir _Tune_ Teile bestellt hast? Langsam weiss es jeder... also komm mal wieder auf den Teppich, schneller wirst du dadurch nämlich auch nicht.


----------



## mtb-racer (22. Dezember 2002)

Ich sag es ja gar net mehr. Es war ja nur gemeint, dass die genannte Firma momentan Lieferschwierigkeiten hat und ich somit das Bild erst mitte Januar posten kann. Leider. 
Naja, nichts für ungut. 
cu Billy


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (22. Dezember 2002)

kenn zwar die ursachen der "anschuldigung" nicht, aber warum sagst du uns, dass du erst im januar ein foto machst? machs doch einfach, wenn dein sattel da ist und ruhe is.

Marius


----------



## RobBj123 (22. Dezember 2002)

Oder du postest jetzt ein Bild vom Rad und später nochmal eins ;-)


----------



## mtb-racer (22. Dezember 2002)

Naja, das Bild vom Rad, wie es nun aussieht habt ihr ja schon auf seite 11 oder 12. 

Morgen bekomme ich einen Teil von den neuen Teilen. Jedoch ändert sich dadurch nicht die Optik. Erst bei genauerem Hinsehen, da die Teile genau die gleiche Farbe haben. 
Denke halt, dass das bike mit dem neuen Sattel erst richtig gut zur geltung kommt. 

Also, ENTSCHULDIGUNG, dass ich euch damit sooooo genervt habe. 

I´m sorry! 

Entschuldigung angenommen? 

cu Billy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (23. Dezember 2002)

udn da isses auch schon


----------



## dito (23. Dezember 2002)

schick schick


----------



## mtb-racer (23. Dezember 2002)

Schaut echt net schlecht aus!


----------



## Türklinke (29. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hugo _
> *udn da isses auch schon *



Was macht deine weiße "Super" aktion???

Würde denn schickheitsfaktor deutlich steigern, sowie eine XTR Kurbel ABER BITTE NUR DIE KURBEL und ein SLR in schwarz.

Oder am besten gleich ne silberne SID oder ne weiße Scareb

aber das liebe Geld


----------



## RobBj123 (29. Dezember 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=32507&item=1983338489

Stimmt... so ein Ding würde schon chic aussehen an dem Rotwild!

(Jetzt aber schnell...)


----------



## Türklinke (29. Dezember 2002)

wenn ein 03 mod. wäre ich mit von der PArtie aber net für nen 02 mod. soviel kohle, und wartet ab die geht noch locker über 600


UND BITTE

Wir wissen doch wohl alle das eine 02 SL KEINE 1.25kilo wiegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (29. Dezember 2002)

Och ich glaube 75g könnte ich von dem Gabelschaft meiner SID auch noch abschneiden ;-)


----------



## Hugo (1. Januar 2003)

weiße skareb hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber gibts leider nicht so ohne weiteres zu kaufen, die elite is silber udn die super rot oder schwarz
ausserdem soll die gabel noch n jahr mitmachen, bis maniutou die 5th-element technik in die gabeln integriert hat

xtr kurbel is in plaung, meine xt geht mir mit ihrem geknarze auf den senkel
die mars lakiern lassen is wieder so ne sache und n neues casting kaufen lohnt sich nicht...kost knapp 200 udn das is mir zu viel für ne alte gabel nur um die optik auf zu poliern

ne rs werd ich mir nicht dran machen, in weiß sieht die duke zwar gut aus, is mir aber zu schwer, die SID zu weich für die bremse und ausserdem bräucht ich dann auch noch ne neue bremszange
will mir zwar eh die neuen xtr`s drauf machen aber erst nächstes jahr nachdem noch evtl. fehler bereinigt wurden...das kennt man ja von den shimano bremsen 

Slr oder speedneedle kommen so sicher wie das amen in der kirche....schon allein wegen den fast 200gr. die ich sparn würd

was würden denn an anbauteilen besser aussehn? carbon oder titan?


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (1. Januar 2003)

ich fahr ja eigentlich kein cc mehr geschweige denn rennen.
hab grad nur das pic.


----------



## Lowrider (4. Januar 2003)

Mein ehemaliges 90'er Race Bike hab ich umgepulvert und als 7Speed Feile meinem Bruder verschenkt, der jetzt die Schweizer Hauptstadt damit unsicher macht...


----------



## Michi015 (4. Januar 2003)

der vorbau ist heftig......und die farbe

michi


----------



## vollkornjudäas (5. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Michi015 _
> *...
> und die farbe
> 
> michi *



naund?!
is doch ein hübsches rostschutz-blaugrau


----------



## neco (9. Januar 2003)

was sagt Ihr dazu?
mein Jekyll 900sl:


----------



## .:: fub 84 ::. (9. Januar 2003)

hi,

das ist meins

vor ner woche erst fertig geworden.






gruß

fizik_one


----------



## Smiler (9. Januar 2003)

Es ist ja nicht so das ich die CC-Leute von grund auf nicht mag, aber ist der Sattel nicht ETWAS übertrieben hoch?


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (9. Januar 2003)

nene, das is schon ok so, ich bin ja auch mal cc-rennen gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clemens (10. Januar 2003)

Mein Grossman CC-01, wenige Gramm unter 10kg

Optisch sicher nicht jedermans Sache, aber auf dem Trail eine echte Waffe :


----------



## .:: fub 84 ::. (10. Januar 2003)

@Smiler

du hast schon recht.

aber ohne pedale ist es schwer die länge einzustellen und deshalb hab ich sie einfach nur bis zur makierung. reingeschoben. 

gruß

fizik_one


----------



## .:: fub 84 ::. (18. Januar 2003)

hi,

krieg ich denn keine kommentare zu meinem bike?

gruß

fizik_one


----------



## Fox (18. Januar 2003)

@fizik
Irgendwie klassisch... Da kann man ansich nicht viel kommentieren...


----------



## .:: fub 84 ::. (18. Januar 2003)

aber etwas besonderes ist es!

nur leider kann man es an dem foto nicht so gut erkennen.

abwarten bis wieder richtig die sonne scheint dann mach ich neue fotos und setze es noch mal rein.

gruß

fizik_one


----------



## Fox (19. Januar 2003)

okay wir sind gespannt


----------



## Hugo (24. Januar 2003)

hab da ma ne frage

und zwar zu meinem rad, das sieht man auf der vorherigen seite...das rcc08 mit der roten mars.

und zwar will ich mir demnächst ne speedneedle draufmachen, jetz stellt sich bloß die frage in welcher farbe, schwarz wär langweilig schon klar, aber soll ich lieber rot(entspricht wohl zieml. genau dem rot der gabel) oder aber lieber weiß nehmen, was dann wieder besser zum hinterbau passt, und bald auch zur gabel, weil die gabel spät. in nem jahr durch n neue weisse ersetzt wird


----------



## RobBj123 (24. Januar 2003)

Ich würde rot nehmen, weißes Leder wird nicht lange weiß bleiben...


----------



## Hugo (24. Januar 2003)

und mir fällt grad noch was ein, will ja meine gabel umspritzen alssen, hab mit n design überlegt, was meint ihr denn dazu?

also is jetz nur ne grobe idee udn noch nicht schön umgesetzt, das graue soll eigentlich wie gebürstetes alu aussehn, also silber sein, das weisse soll weiss sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $ucker (25. Januar 2003)

Ich glaub meines gehört hier auch hinein...heute erst fertig geworden, und es fährt sich wunderbar!!!


----------



## $ucker (25. Januar 2003)

und hier von vorne...


----------



## phiro (25. Januar 2003)

@$ucker

das is doch ein CicliB oder?

ich überleg ob ich mir von denen ein RR holen soll, wie sind die denn so vom Service und von der Qualität der Räder (Verarbeitung, Lack, usw.)?

gruß


----------



## $ucker (25. Januar 2003)

Also von der verarbeitung her is mein bike ziemlich gut. nur der rahmen bewegt sich ein bisschen beim bremsen hinten. das is aber mit nem brake booster hinzukriegen. da ich für den rahmen grad mal 75E bezahlt habe, kann ich aber net klagen. vom service sind die eigentlich auch ganz gut. hab denen ne mail am anfang geschrieben, und wider erwarten kam prompt ne antwort. wenn man anruft hat man entweder glück und man erwischt nen jungen oder man hat pech und der chef is dran!!!
also ich muss schon sagen das bornmann richtig gut sind....


----------



## phiro (25. Januar 2003)

danke für den Erfahrungsbericht

hab von denen bisher auch nur gutes gehört, und von nem 75 Rahmen kann man ja auch nicht das Erwarten was man von nem 1000 Rahmen erwartet, dafür bestimmt voll ok


----------



## $ucker (26. Januar 2003)

He,
es kann doch net sein, dass ihr keine meinung zu meinem bike habt...irgendwelche verbesserungsvorschläge oder sowas schwirren doch in jedem kopf rum...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (26. Januar 2003)

@$ucker

also ich finds echt ok, vorallem das Blau sieht auf dem Photo geil aus, ich hätt allerdings auch die Starrgabel noch im selben Blau lackiert, dann wärs vom Design noch besser  

hast eigentlich viel draus gemacht, da ich denke das es nicht zu teuer war, oder?
Wieviel hats denn so komplett gekostet und wie schwer isses denn?

gruß


----------



## $ucker (26. Januar 2003)

Also, da ich es zum teil mit gebrauchten teilen und noch vorhandenen teilen aufgebaut hab, isset nun wirklich net teuer...hat mich ungefähr 550E gekostet. 
wegen der gabel, ich hatte vor die gabel entweder weiß, oder poliert zu haben. da zu dem rahmen weiß net passt, hab ich also poliert genommen. außerdem passt das blau meiner meinung nach geil zu poliertem alu. ich brauch noch ne silberne kurbel und nen silbernen vorbau, und dann is es optisch ein leckerlie.
ahso, das gewicht liegt jetz bei 9,9 - 10kg...je nach dreckschicht!!!


----------



## Hugo (29. Januar 2003)

hab das wunschgabeldesign nochma überarbeitet

also wie findet ihrs?

wie gesagt, das graue soll aussehn wie gebürstetes alu, der rest sollte selbsterklärend sein

ach ja, die gabel soll an, wer hätts gedacht, ein rcc08


----------



## felixthewolf (8. Februar 2003)

lange ist es her, dass ich mein bike hier schon mal gepostet hab... viel hat sich getan...

das ist nun mein edles ross mit den ich in die neue saison starte:

Giant MCM
SID SL oder Pace RC31 (starr)
komplett XTR
einige carbon anbauteile
viele alu und titanschrauben 

ergibt zusammen:  ein traumgewicht von unter 8,2kg(starr oder unter 8,8 mit sid)

erst heute hab ich einige teile von eloxieren geholt, die silbernen teile haben mich einfach gestört und nun sind sie passend schwarz.

ich hoffe es gefällt euch:

gruss, felix


----------



## Quen (8. Februar 2003)

Mein Babe (ist die Freundin von Felix' MCM...  )

9,7 kg leicht - komplett wie auf dem Bild!


----------



## checky (10. Februar 2003)

WOW, schöön durchgestylt. Sehr schööne Bikes.
Auch bis auf den Tune Flaschenhalter durchaus funktionell. 

Wenn mein Rennpferdchen mal wieder komplett ist muß ich wohl auch nochmal nen Foto schiessen


----------



## Kenny (10. Februar 2003)

man manman, bei dem anblick solcher Geschose will selbst ein DH-Rowdy wie ich wieder ein nettes CC bike haben! 
[Notiz an mich selbst: CC-Bike aufbaun! Infos dann hier!]
*ggg*
die bikes von Quen und Felixthewolf gefallen mir am besten!


----------



## SteffenScott (10. Februar 2003)

find ich auch das sind geile geräte muss auch mal wieder fotos entwickeln lassen und scannen mit meiner neuen sid race
kann aber noch dauern eh ich pics hab


----------



## Hugo (11. Februar 2003)

das kleine schwarze is echt süss....könnt man glatt ausdrucken und die wände damit tapezieren

naja...noch ein zwei tausen , n satz xtr-rädern, ne weisse skareb und n paar kleinteile und meins is auch wieder schön


----------



## Erisch (12. Februar 2003)

Allso wenn hier jeder seine billige Fichte fotografiert und damit den Server zumüllt muss ich euch doch mal ein richtiges CC-Kunstwerk zeigen.
Das ist nicht so ein Hobel wie die Meisten hier, sondern halt was Richtiges, was Edles, was womit man im Wald und auf der Straße die Blicke auch von Nicht-Bikern aufsich zieht.

Hier die Eckdaten:

Der Rahmen: Feinstes Stahlgeröhr von Moorelarge, doppelt ovalisiertes Unter- und Oberrohr, Ösen für Cantibremse und Gepäckträger, aufwendige 2-Farb-Fleck-Lackierung, Gewicht 3,4kg (ohne Dämpfer)

Dazu das Beste an Anbauteilen was der Markt zu bieten hat. 98er XT Ausstattung (Shifter, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk), STX-RC Kurbel, SRAM 9.0SL Bremsanlage, Downhill-Lenker und Sattelstütze noch mit dem unschlagbaren Sattelkloben.

Das ganze Teil wiegt etwa 15kg, also trainiert wenigsten richtig die Muskulatur.

Mfg. der stolze Besitzer Erisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (12. Februar 2003)

booooooaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrr eeeeeeeeehhhhhhhh

was fürn *Hammer*-Teil

kann ich dir das für ein paar tausend Euros auch abkaufen, das muss ich einfach unbedingt haben

        


gruß


----------



## Hugo (12. Februar 2003)

bei ebay könnts n paar tausender bringen...hat das halbe käsebrötchen doch auch geschafft, oder?


----------



## Erisch (12. Februar 2003)

Wer genau hinschaut erkennt auch den Tune-Schnellspanner hinten. War halt nix pssendes da 

Mfg. Erisch


----------



## Low (18. Februar 2003)

Hier mal mein CC-Rad!!!


----------



## go-dirt (18. Februar 2003)

mein xc-fully...


----------



## Fox (18. Februar 2003)

Du fährst Fully... Das is ja der krasse Gegensatz zu deinem Brodie 

[EDIT]
Ist das etwas ne Discaufnahme an der Raceware/Pace Gabel???  
[/EDIT]


----------



## go-dirt (18. Februar 2003)

@fox
man wird eben auch nicht jünger  

ja, die pace gabel hat discaufnahme. für notfälle... 

nilz


----------



## Rune Roxx (18. Februar 2003)

Mein längst beendeter 6-monatiger Irrweg mit Fully & Scheibenbremsen. Hab dabei ein bisschen den Spaß am Bergabbügeln und Rumhüpfen gefunden, aber dafür brauch ich kein CC-Rad.


----------



## Rune Roxx (18. Februar 2003)

Mein aktuelles Radel. Leider nur das Bild von der Homepage (immer, wenn ich's fotografieren wollte, hatte es gerade diese Carmouflage-Optik).

Abweichende Ausstattung: komplette XT (also auch Shifter), HS33 mit Brakeboostern, schwarzer Kettenstrebenschutz, Laufräder X225-XT vorne, 517-XT hinten.

Wunschlosglücklichbike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checky (19. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von go-dirt _
> *mein xc-fully... *



Gibt tatsächlich Leute die dieses abgrundtief hässliche (sorry, meine Meinung), aber sicherlich sehr kultige  Moots im XC fahren *nichtglaubenkann*
Gehört sowas nicht an die Wohnzimmerwand, was an den fehlenden Pedalen auch drauf schliessen läßt ?


----------



## go-dirt (19. Februar 2003)

@checky
ja, es gibt so leute wie mich, die ein solch seltenes, kultiges und "abgrundtief hässliches" moots fahren.  zeig uns dochmal deins... 
sicher, wäre es auch gut fürs wohnzimmer geeignet, aber im sommer fahre ich dieses rad lieber. es fährt sich einfach zu gut. 
die pedale habe ich extra zum fotographieren abgelassen. 
für die drecksarbeit habe ich ein anderes xc-fully, dass was unten zu sehen ist.

nils


----------



## checky (19. Februar 2003)

Na das ist doch schonmal eher etwas 

Ich hatte selber mal ein Litespeed Obed FS, aber wegen dem grottenschlechten Hinterbau, bzw. wegen dem Dämpfer habe ich es wieder verkauft. Hilft ja nix wenn der Dämpfer ständig undicht ist  weil er zu viele Seitenkräfte abbekomt.

Des war mal meins:


----------



## go-dirt (19. Februar 2003)

mit amp-hinterbau hätte ich mir diesen rahmen nie gekauft...


----------



## Fox (19. Februar 2003)

Hmm so ein Obed FS hätte ich mal beinah gekauft...


----------



## McDaniel (19. Februar 2003)

Hier mein Prachtstück, in neuem Glanz erstahlend  :

Rocky Mountain Element Signature 2002
Race Face AirAlloy LowRizer Lenker
Race Face System Vorbau
Race Face Teams SL Steuersatz
Race Face XY Zero Sattelstütze
Selle Italia SLR Sattel
Fox Float RL Dämpfer
Fox Float R 100 Gabel
Hope C2 Pro Bremsen mit 185/165 Gothic-Scheiben
Mavic Crossmax XL UST Disc Laufräder
Shimano XT Komplettgruppe (mit Sram Rocket-Shiftern)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (20. Februar 2003)

sehr sehr schick !!!!!!!!!  

gruzz michael 

überzeugter rocky - fahrer


----------



## McDaniel (20. Februar 2003)

/bow

Danke "Bruder"!


----------



## Principia (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von W0LF _
> */bow
> 
> Danke "Bruder"!  *



wir kanadier müssen doch zusammenhalten !!!!!


----------



## Micki (20. Februar 2003)

Wow! Sieht verdammt lecker aus. Was bringt das Maschinchen denn auf die Waage?

Werd demnächst auch mal ein Bild von meinem Windhund posten. Muss aber vorher noch ein paar Tuningmaßnahmen durchführen.

Gruß

Micki


----------



## McDaniel (20. Februar 2003)

Danke für die Komplimente ... wieviel es wiegt?
Gute Frage ... mit der "einmal ohne einmal mit" Methode kommt es auf Stolze 12,4kg. Sicherlich kein Topwert (den man eigentlich hätte erwarten können), aber der Gedanke hinter meinem Umbau war auch nicht Geld auszugeben um das Bike leichter zu machen, sondern daraus einen Sorglos-Tourer zu basteln, der Steif, sicher und Robust wie ein Panzer ist ... und dazu auch noch edel und agressiv aussieht


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (20. Februar 2003)

hier mal meins, is aber nich mehr in gebrauch...






...habe vor das bike zu verkaufen, was denk ihr, was ich dafür noch bekomm?

99er Cannondale F 700 SL
gekauft öh glaub sommer 02

Gabel: Fatty D, 60mm stahl, öl, blockierbar
hr: coda 700
vr: coda 700 nabe mit richi felge
lenker: coda 700
schaltwerk: xt
umwerfer: stx
innenlager: lx (4 kant)
kurbel: coda 700
Bar ends: tranz-x (werden vom team mobile gefahren  )
reifen vr/hr: conti. explorer / conti. escape
schläuche: schwalbe 
gewicht: ca. 10kg


----------



## doppelkorn (2. März 2003)

damit das hier nicht untergeht *g*

das ist meins
http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/6504dcp_0585-med.jpg


ich weiss immernoch nich wie ich ein bild direkt verlinke


----------



## Rune Roxx (2. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von doppelkorn _
> *das ist meins *



XT-Scheibe an ner SID?


----------



## doppelkorn (2. März 2003)

neee, wäre bissle brutal für das arme ding

ist ne B4, ich muss sagen sehr sehr goil


----------



## phiro (2. März 2003)

@doppelkorn

hättest das Bike vorm knippsen ruhig mal putzen können, wie sieht das denn aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cannathon (2. März 2003)

Hi,

Hier also auch meine Marathon Kampfmaschine ...


----------



## phiro (2. März 2003)

hmmm nicht schlecht das CD
bin zwar eigentlich kein CD-Fan, aber der Rahmen is ja schick und da keine Fatty oder Lefty dran ist siehts wirklich schick aus, vorallem auch die Farben
also:  
Wieviel wiegts denn?


----------



## checky (2. März 2003)

SOOO, meins auch nochmal, ist zwar schonmal ganz vorne drin, aber hat sich ja doch sehr verändert.
Komplett 9,8 Kg  & pfeilschnell


----------



## clumsy (2. März 2003)

hier ist meins.....schon gekauft, bekom´s aber erst nächste woche  

colles teil


----------



## Cannathon (3. März 2003)

Hi Phiro,

Ich kann dir leider nicht genau sagen wieviel es wiegt.  Dazu müsste ich mit dem Teil zu einem Händler gehen, um es wiegen zu lassen.  Ich habe ja alle Teile einzel ausgesucht und gekauft, und es mir selbst zusammen geschraubt.  Es ist aber wegen der Fox Float RLC Gabel kein Fliegengewicht, ich schätze mal so zwischen 10 und 11 Kilos.  Sobald ich die Möglichkeit dazu habe, werde ich es aber wiegen lassen und mich hier zurück melden.

CU


----------



## *adrenalin* (4. März 2003)

so, hier die neueste "ausbaustufe" meines bikes. habe es zwar früher schon einmal gepostet, aber inzwischen hat sich doch wieder einiges getan...


----------



## voteccer (6. März 2003)

@ cannathon:

Sieht absolut geil aus!      !!!!

Ich steh´ auf Gabel in "Wagenfarbe". Hast du die selbst umlackiert?


----------



## Cannathon (7. März 2003)

@ Voteccer,

Nein, habe die Gabel nicht selber lackiert.  Ein guter Freund ist zuvälligerweise Fox Importeur für die Benelux Staaten, was andere Möglichkeiten eröffnet 

Gruss,
Cannathon


----------



## gemorje (7. März 2003)

und da is meins:








Rahmen: KHS Alite 4000 (1,36kg) (bald: Rocky Mountain Element Team SC, Rotwild RCC09 (ich bekomm prozente..hehe) oder Giant ATX Team)
Gabel: Marzocchi Z3 Bomber Air (demnächst Manitou Skareb Super oder SID Race/Team)
Kurbel: Shimano XT 2002
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Bremsen: Shimano XTR V-Brake
Pedale: Shimano PD-M 959
Naben: Shimano XT
Felgen: Mavic X 517
Sattel: Flite TT
Lenker: Ritchey Pro
Barends: Ritchey WCS
Vorbau: KORE
Reifen: Ritchey Z-Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (7. März 2003)

Was habt ihr für CC-Bikes??? 

Ich mach mal den Anfang!!

Mein Wheeler Race Line Comp1:


----------



## dirk f. (7. März 2003)

habe das Bike zwar schon im Leichtbau-Thread gepostet, aber hier passt es besser rein und das Bild ist jetzt auch grösser.

Spec.:

2003er Stevens M9 
mit 2002er XTR, 
Hügi 240 Laufradsatz, 
Avid Ti-Mag, 
Ritchey WCS Vorbau, Lenker, Barends, Sattelstütze 
Tune Speedneedle, 
Conti Cross country 1.5, 
GT Bologna lite Starrgabel / Manitou Mars Super 2002er Modell

Gewicht: 9,1 /9,8 kg


----------



## dirk f. (7. März 2003)

... und noch mal mit Manitou Mars super
Das Rad hat jetzt noch einen HAC 4 dran, Flaschenhalter und gelbe Ritchey-Pedalen. Für die härteren Rennen montiere ich die Federgabel. Optional habe ich auch noch einen Fizik Sattel bzw Flite
Momentan hat das Rad Conti 1.5er Schlammreifen
Ich habe auch noch Ritchey Megabite Z-Max WCS 1.9er, 
Conti Twister supersonic 1.9er, 
Schwalbe Black Fire 1.7er, 
Schwalbe Black Shark F/R 2.1er, 
Conti DoubleFighter 2.1er Semislicks, 
Schwalbe Black Shark SX 1.9er 
sowie Panaracer Smoke/Dart 2.1er


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. März 2003)

wow, bist ja besser ausgerüstet in Sachen Reifen wie mein Radhändler!!!


----------



## California81 (8. März 2003)

Wechselt du dann immer die Reifen, wenn Du dich von den Streckenverhältnissen ein Bild gemacht hast, oder sind die jeweils auf ihrem eigenen LRS drauf?


----------



## liebesspieler (8. März 2003)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (8. März 2003)

ist zwar nicht der erste thread nach dem motto "zeig´ was du hast", aber ich schaue mir auch immer wieder gerne schöne bikes an.

hier mein storck nach der letzten "renovierung" mit dura ace kassette, eclipse tubeless-system und sram-shiftern...


----------



## $ucker (8. März 2003)

Dann muss meins natürlich auch dabei sein!!!


----------



## theBikeMike (8. März 2003)

@ dirk
Warum hast du denn die 02er XTR-Kurbeln drauf? Das Stevens ist doch schon von Haus aus komplett mit der 03er ausgestattet, oder ist's wg. der Übersetzung (24-34-46)?

Sonst sehr cool, mit einer Kette wärst noch schneller


----------



## IGGY (8. März 2003)

Das ist mein Bike!


----------



## Principia (8. März 2003)

und das ist meins.
10300 gramm leicht.
so wie auf dem bild nur mit 959er pedalen und tune goldaugen/plop.
es stehen noch ein paar kleine änderungen an, so das ich entlich unter die 10000 gramm komme.


----------



## dirk f. (8. März 2003)

@bike mike: Kette ist natürlich mittlerweile auch drauf.
Das Bike ist bis auf den Rahmen ein 2002er. Den Rahmen hatte ich reklamiert und dann einen 2003er bekommen.

@racoons81 Ich habe zwei LRS.
Meist weiss ich aber schon vor dem Rennen, was ich fahren werde.


----------



## LorenzTNT (8. März 2003)

ich darf euch meinen Schatz  präsentieren.

Achtung: schon vergeben!!


----------



## NeoX (8. März 2003)

Hai hai ,

hir mein Bike 

Ein No Saint Demian LX - baugleich mit Hau Light Pro FS (2200EUR) von Astro .
Komplett LX + XT-Umwerfer
Psylo C
Roch Schox SID XC Lock Out
HS 33
Ritchey komplett Comp


----------



## luki100 (9. März 2003)

Da ist mein Teil.


----------



## NeoX (9. März 2003)

das bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flameboy (9. März 2003)

Hi erstmal, bin ja erst seit heute dabei 


Das is mein Bike, Corratec Tokun 2002...


----------



## IGGY (9. März 2003)

@Flameboy
Haste ja fast das gleiche Rad wie ich!
@ luki100
Das Rad was du da hast ist mein Traumbike. Ist das wirklich so das da nichts mehr wippt?
wie biste zufrieden damit?


----------



## lemma (9. März 2003)

seit 2 wochen fertig , ca.11kg


----------



## gambo (9. März 2003)

mein xc gerät 
es hat inzwischen so oft sein können bewiesen , das ich es wohl doch nicht mehr verkaufen werde .im vergleich zu den anderen bikes hier  dann aber  doch nen baumarkt fully.
mathias


----------



## Flameboy (9. März 2003)

jo iggy, habs auch huete morgen gedacht und zweimal hingekuckt 

unterscheiden sich halt durch sachen wie die Bremsen, schaltung und so.. rahmen ist glaub sogar der gleiche abgesehen von der lackierung


----------



## gemorje (9. März 2003)

my one:








im moment noch ne schlechte gabel...doch bald kommt ne SID worldcup oder ne skareb super dran
rahmen wird nächstes jahr gegen einen RCC09 oder einen Element Team SC getauscht.


----------



## mtb-racer (9. März 2003)

Hier mal meines: 

Diese Ausstattung iat aber nur bis April drauf, dann kommen noch nen paar Nobelteile nach!  

Nur mal so ne kurze Teileliste: 

Hot Chili Zymotic
Rock Shox SID SL
King Steuersatz 
WCS Vorbau und Lenker
Tune Sattelstüzenschnellspanner, Sattel, Sattelstütze
Hügi 240 Disc Supercomp Alunippel X 317 
Sram 9.0 bzw. 9.0 SL (XT Kurbel und Innenlager, aber nur noch bis April  ) 
Magura Louise 

Wiegt mit Slicks knapp über Zehn Kilo, nach der Tuningsession im April dann deutlich unter Zehn! 

 

Weitere folgen   

Edit: Bild zu groß! Schande Hier der Link: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=2140&papass=&sort=1&thecat=500


----------



## Raggaman (9. März 2003)

Sorry leider noch kein anderes pic vorhanden.
teile liste sieht ihr im neben stehenden kasten,bald komplt.XTR2003 drann wiegt ca.10,4Kg/ 9,8Kg (Skareb Elite) in der jetztigen ausstattung.


----------



## checky (10. März 2003)

XC Fully ist noch net fertich, wird aber folgen.

Hier mein 9,8Kg Haarteil:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischie (10. März 2003)

@mtb-racer: nun hast Du uns neugierig gemacht, ERZÄHL, was Deine neuen Tuningteile sind, die Deinen gelben Renner ein Kilo abnehmen lassen...


----------



## mtb-racer (10. März 2003)

Okok! 

Aber ich weiß noch net, ob es was wird aus April oder ob ich bis Mai warten muss! 
Investiere momentan nämlich ziemlich gut in meinen Bus, davon kommt aber bald dann mal ne Geschichte in KTWR! ;-)

Naja, 

Ich sag soviel: 

Tune Big Foot incl. Tune Kettenblattschrauben und  kleinem Triebtreter, mittleres und großes KB von T. A. , AC 38 Innenlager, PC 89 R Hollow Pin Kette, Dura Ace Kassette

evtl. XO shifter und schaltwerk
eggbeater

Und noch nen Paar kleinteile wie z. B. Schraubentuning! 

Viel mehr verrate ich aber noch net! 

Kommt Zeit kommt Geld und geht Gewicht, so könnte ich es momentan sagen, bin halt noch Schüler! (arbeite nur SA halt auf dem Bau oder in Ferien in ner großen Firma, die gut bezahlt!;-)) 

Also, cu Billy


----------



## realbiker (10. März 2003)

Das ist ein Bike ...

Ich sag nur EASTON -  SHIMANO XT - RITCHEY WCS, BONTRAGER Racelite Tubeless, .... 11,3 Kilo !!!


----------



## NeoX (10. März 2003)

also eigentlich siehts ******* aus - naja auf jedenfall nicht unter der Kaetegorie : Das ist ein Bike ...

nicht böse sein, aber es gibt nun wirklich schönere


----------



## Thorsten_F (11. März 2003)

10kg,
wird aber am Ende 9,5 kg haben....


----------



## realbiker (11. März 2003)

@ Thorsten

Was ist denn dass für eine Gabel ???  

Wie ich sehe schlau aufgebaut mit 8-fach, ... das waren noch Zeiten, ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thorsten_F (11. März 2003)

@realbiker
als sunn Fahrer solltest Du das doch wissen-das ist ein obsyss sco 80mmFW  
8fach ist nicht so anfällig wie 9-fach-ist MEINE Meinung- das 34er brauche ich eh nicht...


----------



## realbiker (11. März 2003)

Ich habs mir gedacht wollte es aber ned aussprechen ...  !

Naja stimmt 8-fach ist einfach geiler ich werd jetzt mein Bike wahrscheinlich auf 2x8 umbauen - da geht erst die Post ab  !


----------



## Snake (12. März 2003)

Hier mein altes HT, Baujahr 1993, damit habe ich wohl das älteste in diesem Thread . Ca. 10,7kg (sorry für das kleine Bild)

@kramerolli:   Dein schwarzes Adrenalin ist geil! Ich sach nur *Black is beautiful!!!!*


----------



## checky (12. März 2003)

Hey Thorsten_F,

das ist ja ein absolut geiler Hobel 
Biste so nett & mailst oder PM'st mir mal ne Teileliste, des fände ich ziemlich nett.
Was haste denn mit den Laufrädern gemacht ? Da ist doch irgendwas nicht normal oder (wegen der je Speiche abgefahrenen & nicht abgefahrenen Eloxierung) ??


----------



## Thorsten_F (12. März 2003)

@checky
hier mal die Teileliste:

Extralite F1  	
Felgen		Alesa          NEU:MAvic 517
VR Nabe	tune MIG 75  
HR Nabe           tune MAG 215 
Umwerfer	XT top pull 31,8 
Schaltwerk	XT               NEU XTR02
Sattelstütze	Extralite  		 
Sattel		Flite SLR 		
Bremsen Avid V-Brake SD 2.0	 
Bremshebel	Avid SD 2.0		
Kassette	XTR 12-32 Ti
Kette		Shimano HG 90
Kurbeln		Race Face 
Kettenblätter	22/32/44Race Face 
Innenlager	FSA  
Schläuche Schwalbe 
Reifen		NEU IRC Mythos		 
Pedale		SPD 747
Gabel		Sunn SCO 80mm	 
Schalthebel	XT 
Hörnchen	Onza	NEU tune oder wcs		 
Griffe		Storck			 
Steuersatz Tioga Factory SL 
Vorbau		Extralite 6°,120mm	 		
Lenker		Syntace Duraflite	schwarz
Tacho		Avocet 414 Altimeter
Schnellspanner	Ritchey      


Das liegt scheinbar an den Felgen selbst. Das hat sich mit der Zeit so eingestellt.... Mittlerweile sind aber 517er drauf...


----------



## FastMaul (12. März 2003)

@ kramerolli

Ein Traum in Schwarz!!! Kompliment!


----------



## Manitou (14. März 2003)

Anbei mein Orbea


----------



## Clemens (14. März 2003)

Jetzt erst mal mein letztjähriges HT:

Grossmann CC-01, 45cm
- Duke SL 80mm 
- XT komplett
- Eggbeater Pedale
- Tune Stütze / Hörnchen / Flaschenhalter
- Flite TT
- Ritchey WCS Vorbau, Lenker, Gummis
- Magura Marta
- Hügi 240, Mavic 317, DT Supercomp
- Kore Spanner
- Conti Twister Supersonic

Gewicht komplett: 10,04 KG.


----------



## Principia (16. März 2003)

update.
so sieht´s jetzt aktuell nach dem frühjahrsputz gestern aus. jetzt mit nokon in schwarz, 959, goldaugen und demnächst noch mit nem "würger"
gruzz michael


----------



## frozenfrogz (16. März 2003)

N´Abend zusammen.

Meines:






- GT Lightning Ti
- Judy FSX Carbon
- Mavic X517 / Shimano XTR (z.Zt. Michelin Wildgripper City)
- Magura Johnny T´s
- Schaltung komplett XT
- Flite SLR

Der Seitenständer is schon echt harter Stilbruch, aber notwendiges Übel -> Muß irgendwie in den Keller...

Bin noch auf der Suche nach dem passenden Vorbau.

Gruß, Freddy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenScott (17. März 2003)

mein bike kommt erst hier rein wenn ich mal die fotoviermaschine voll bekomm. weil mit Z4usw. is dat kagge kommt nur ein bild mit der sid rein


----------



## dude (17. März 2003)

...immer noch meine erste Wahl:


----------



## SteffenScott (17. März 2003)

dude was wiegt denn das bike.
also ausstatung is ja genial.
wär ich kein armer schüler hät ich auch so ein radl


----------



## DIRTY BREEZER (17. März 2003)

Na Dude mein Freund,

Geiles Teil! 

Gewicht ist 9,1 kg net war.

Schaun mer mal was bei mir rauskommt wenn die Stütze 
und der Lenker da sind.

 

DIRTY BREEZER


----------



## realbiker (17. März 2003)

Wow echt geil eure Bike - ich hätte echt Angst dass mir die gestohlen werden!  

Weil du Stütze schreibst verkauft jemand eine Syncros in 27.2 ??? Oder wie ???


----------



## mldarkroom (17. März 2003)

Kann das wirklich sein, daß hier keine leckeren Specialized's zu finden sind? Jetzt lasst mich doch nicht allein.
Gruß Mark


----------



## petcash (18. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mldarkroom _
> *Kann das wirklich sein, daß hier keine leckeren Specialized's zu finden sind? Jetzt lasst mich doch nicht allein.
> Gruß Mark *



Hast Recht, Marc  hier schon mal drei generationen vorab, aber ich geh´die Camera holen... :;

petcash(geht ab.)


----------



## TomTurbo (18. März 2003)

zwar nicht mehr lange, aber dzt. noch meine.


----------



## Hellspawn (18. März 2003)

hier gibts mein Breezer zu sehn:
klick mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mldarkroom (18. März 2003)

Ja Hallo, das wird ja doch was. Wo sind denn die ganzen Specialized Freaks? Rann an die Kamera, der Anfang ist ja schon gemacht.

www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=2220&papass=&sort=1&thecat=500

www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=2219&papass=&sort=1&thecat=500

www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=2218&papass=&sort=1&thecat=500


----------



## SteffenScott (18. März 2003)

tomTurbo ich hab da noch ne passende Sid Race in rot die würde super zu den specis passen. tauscht du mit mir gegen die weiße die passt bei mir besser


----------



## TomTurbo (19. März 2003)

no chance  

mir gefällt die weisse besser als die rote.


----------



## DIRTY BREEZER (19. März 2003)

Hier nun eine Bild von DIRTY BREEZER`s Rennfeile


----------



## dude (19. März 2003)

9,2 kg ??? 
Die neuen Teilchen machen sich gut....

CU
Dude


----------



## DIRTY BREEZER (19. März 2003)

Moin Dude,

*9,2 kg ??? 

Werden wir nachher mal wiegen, bis gleich.....
DIRTY BREEZER

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Türklinke (19. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Cannathon _
> *@ Voteccer,
> 
> Nein, habe die Gabel nicht selber lackiert.  Ein guter Freund ist zuvälligerweise Fox Importeur für die Benelux Staaten, was andere Möglichkeiten eröffnet
> ...




Also ich hätte ja ganz gerene ne weiße,rote oder evtl. auch blaue FOX RLC


----------



## spessarter (19. März 2003)

bis jetzt gefällt mir immer noch meines am besten  
Mittlerweile ist er aber ein Freerider mit Z1'er Gabel....


----------



## Clemens (21. März 2003)

Mein Gerät für 2003:

Steppenwolf Tundra, 45cm, 1385 Gramm ohne Cantibolzen

- Duke SL 80mm 
- XT komplett
- SRAM 99 Hollowpin Kette
- Eggbeater Pedale
- Tune Stütze / Hörnchen / Flaschenhalter
- Flite TT
- Fatparts Vorbau 
- Ritchey WCS Lenker, Gummis
- Magura Marta SL mit 'normaler' Marta-Bremsscheibe
- Hügi 240, Mavic 317, DT Supercomp
- Kore Titan Spanner
- Conti Twister Supersonic + Schläuche

Gewicht komplett: 9,84KG ohne wirkliche Edelparts


----------



## checky (21. März 2003)

schönes schnelles Rädle 



> _Original geschrieben von Clemens _
> *Mein Gerät für 2003:
> 
> Steppenwolf Tundra, 45cm, 1385 Gramm ohne Cantibolzen
> ...



Na, das passt aber ned ganz zusammen.


----------



## Clemens (21. März 2003)

@ Checky

ich dachte bei diesem Spruch eher so an die richtig teuren Sachen wie neue XTR, Tune Naben, FSA Karbonkurbel und z.B SID Team (bzw Skareb Super). Damit wäre wohl auch grammtechnisch noch Platz nach unten. Es reicht aber so voll und ganz.


----------



## Clemens (21. März 2003)

Mein Gerät für 2003, etwas greller geworden, damit man mich besser erkennen kann:

Steppenwolf Tundra, 45cm, 1385 Gramm ohne Cantibolzen

- Duke SL 80mm 
- XT komplett
- SRAM 99 Hollowpin Kette
- Eggbeater Pedale
- Tune Stütze / Hörnchen / Flaschenhalter
- Flite TT
- Fatparts Vorbau 
- Ritchey WCS Lenker, Gummis
- Magura Marta SL mit 'normaler' Marta-Bremsscheibe
- Hügi 240, Mavic 317, DT Supercomp
- Kore Titan Spanner
- Conti Twister Supersonic + Schläuche

Gewicht komplett: 9,84KG


----------



## checky (21. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Clemens _
> *....Es reicht aber so voll und ganz.
> *



na das will ich doch meinen.


----------



## onkel (21. März 2003)

Mein neues! Habe ich heute probegefahren und am Montag hole ich es ab! 10, 7 Kg- ich bin verliebt!


----------



## Türklinke (22. März 2003)

Meine neuen Bikes sind endlich da, juuuhhhuuuu 

MTB ist schon fast komplett, RR muss ich noch zusammenbauen, Fotos kommen in den nächsten Tagen.

Sind aber beide noch nciht im endgültigen Zustand, kommt noch viel neues drann.


----------



## Redman (22. März 2003)

das is meins:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeroen (22. März 2003)

Um das Stahl-anteil was zu erhöheren hier in dieses Thema, hier meine CC maschine...

DeKerf Team SL







DeKerf Generation







Breezer Storm '94








Und in der categorien Titan und Alu, hier mein anteil:

Epic Synergy Custom (zum verkaufen!!!)







Und meine Alu SS


----------



## mtb-racer (22. März 2003)

Was möchtest du denn für das Stück Titan haben? 

Vielleicht wäre es interessant für nen Freund von mir! Müsste nur mal den Preis wissen! 

Danke! cu


----------



## Jeroen (22. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mtb-racer _
> *Was möchtest du denn für das Stück Titan haben?
> 
> Vielleicht wäre es interessant für nen Freund von mir! Müsste nur mal den Preis wissen!
> ...




Du hasst mail..


----------



## redevil (22. März 2003)

mein bike
voll cc-race fähig............


----------



## kAos (23. März 2003)

rocky altitude team only 96. 2ter aufbau.


----------



## .:: fub 84 ::. (23. März 2003)

hi,

hier mal mein bike  







gruß
fizik_one


----------



## redevil (23. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fizik_one _
> *hi,
> 
> hier mal mein bike
> ...



fährst du damit im DDR weltcup mit ?


----------



## .:: fub 84 ::. (23. März 2003)

@redevil



> fährst du damit im DDR weltcup mit ?



wiso das denn?


----------



## redevil (23. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fizik_one _
> *@redevil
> 
> 
> ...



weil es so retro aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .:: fub 84 ::. (23. März 2003)

bis auf die pedale sieht es doch ganz schön aus.

aber ein bischen retro ist es schon. 


ich wollte halt mal was anderes haben.


gruß
fizik_one


----------



## Snake (25. März 2003)

@Jeroen: Geiler Holzständer am Breezer, gibts den bei Rose? 

...das Epic gefällt mir !!!!


----------



## Jeroen (25. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Snake _
> *@Jeroen: Geiler Holzständer am Breezer, gibts den bei Rose?
> 
> ...das Epic gefällt mir !!!! *




Holz: Leicht, stark, schönne verarbeitung und gut für Natur  

Das Epic; jah schön ist er.. leicht auch (9.5kg) aber es muss weg.. brauche der raum und Kohle für ein anderes titan rad die für ein kurze starrgabel ausgelegt ist.. also wenn es dir passt, mail mir für ein preis


----------



## gentic (26. März 2003)

hier.. meins *etwasstolzbin*

ist zwar nicht meins aber ein bruder oder sowas davon.. meins ist photoscheu...  aber identisch... 

mal ne frage.... fährt sonst noch jemand so eins?? kenne sonst niemanden...


----------



## Snake (26. März 2003)

@Jeroen: Danke fürs Angebot, aber ich spare gerade für ein leichtes Racefully...


----------



## Principia (26. März 2003)

welches ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snake (26. März 2003)

Weiß noch nicht genau, im Moment ist das Giant XTC NRS1 in schwarz mein Favourit. Kostet allerdings stolze 2.800,- Euro.


----------



## teutoradler (26. März 2003)

So hier mal mein radel....
Ist im moment aber wieder sauber!


----------



## Principia (26. März 2003)

@annihilator
was hast du denn da für eine geile lampe dran ? selbstbau ?


----------



## mel (26. März 2003)

hier meins. nicht so extrem leicht, was schätzt ihr dass es wiegt???


----------



## teutoradler (26. März 2003)

Ja, ist selbstbau. Guckst du "Tech Talk [Elektronik rund ums Bike]" da gibts einen "selbstbaulampen thread"...


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mel _
> *hier meins. nicht so extrem leicht, was schätzt ihr dass es wiegt??  *




Ich schätze mal 13,4 kg


----------



## doppelkorn (26. März 2003)

mein vater fährt ein noPogoTeam mit ner indy C gabel


----------



## redevil (26. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Fibbs79 _
> *
> 
> 
> Ich schätze mal 13,4 kg *




13,4 naja ich denke mit klickies wohl über 14 kg..........???
bin aber gespannt.............


----------



## Principia (26. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von annihilator _
> *Ja, ist selbstbau. Guckst du "Tech Talk [Elektronik rund ums Bike]" da gibts einen "selbstbaulampen thread"... *



ja, danke kenn ich. ich hab ne lupine. also lampe bräuchte ich da eigentlich keine mehr . aber noch nen stärkeren akku. ich werde mir wahrscheinlich einen selber basteln. denn was die nur für die akkus haben wollen geht auf keine kuhhaut !

gruzz michael


----------



## redrace (26. März 2003)

HUHU

Hier ist meins, allerdings ist das Foto schon etwas älter und das Rad hat jetzt eine schwarze Truvative Kurbel.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (26. März 2003)

Na gut dann eben jetzt und größer hab ich es zur Zeit nicht!!


----------



## petcash (27. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mldarkroom _
> *Ja Hallo, das wird ja doch was. Wo sind denn die ganzen Specialized Freaks? Rann an die Kamera, der Anfang ist ja schon gemacht.
> *



So, hat etwas gedauert; Wetter war zu schön.

Max Gut
petcash


----------



## dan1606 (27. März 2003)

Das ist mein Babe 

11,04 kg


----------



## redevil (27. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dan1606 _
> *Das ist mein Babe
> 
> 11,04 kg *



ähmmmm..............habt ihr eigenltich alle zuviel kohle oder nehmt ihr kredite auf????????????


----------



## Türklinke (27. März 2003)

Mal was anderes : Was ist eigentlich aus den zig XClern hier geworden, früher war hier richtig was los und jetzt mal alle paar Wochen ein Post.


----------



## nino (28. März 2003)

- da müssen erstmal wieder ein paar Neuanschaffungen her, damits wieder was zu sehen gibt!

Du kannst aber auch ruhig mal vorab Bilder von Deinen "neuen2   zeigen...


mfg
Nino


----------



## Clemens (28. März 2003)

> Zitat Redevil
> ähmmmm..............habt ihr eigenltich alle zuviel kohle oder nehmt ihr kredite auf????????????



Tip: reiche Frau..hä..hä..


----------



## dan1606 (28. März 2003)

Hallo Redevil,

ne nehme keinen Kredit auf >>> alles von ebay >>> 50% billiger als das Original beim Händler, und Du kannst es Dir so aufbauen wie Du es haben willst.

Gruss dan1606


----------



## Türklinke (28. März 2003)

Ich wollte eigentlich warten bis a) mein RR fertig ist und b) mal wieder schön Morgens die Sonne scheint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SoBe (28. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Türklinke _
> *Mal was anderes : Was ist eigentlich aus den zig XClern hier geworden, früher war hier richtig was los und jetzt mal alle paar Wochen ein Post. *



Haben alle ihr Bike schon gezeigt!


----------



## Türklinke (28. März 2003)

SOoo hier nagut schon mal ein kleines vorab Foto.

Es kommen noch andere Laufräder drann(bzw. nur im Rennen) und der Schaft wird natürlich auch noch gekürzt.


----------



## Principia (28. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Türklinke _
> *SOoo hier nagut schon mal ein kleines vorab Foto.
> 
> Es kommen noch andere Laufräder drann(bzw. nur im Rennen) und der Schaft wird natürlich auch noch gekürzt. *



sehr schön, sieht schnell aus !!! 

gruzz michael


----------



## Manitou (28. März 2003)

AAAHHHHH Fuji  cheeeeeessssseeeeee!!!!


Was haste mit deinem M5 gamacht????

Was bekomms du für ein Rennrad???

Manitou


----------



## Türklinke (28. März 2003)

War nur ein M4 und das hab ich auch noch, verkaufe die parts an einem Anderem neuen Rahmen den ich nach Wunsch des Kunden kaufe.

RR hab ich schon ist natürlich auch ein Fuji, das bau ich aber selber auf, hab noch ein Canonndale mkomplet Durace, und da bau ich einfach grad alles um.

Nächste Woche bekommt ihr beide zu Gesicht.


----------



## phiro (28. März 2003)

@Türklinke

geiles Teil, weisst du wieviels wiegt? (die obligatorische Frage  )

fährst du jetzt für Fuji oder warum haste gleich zwei neue Räder von denen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Türklinke (28. März 2003)

Das TEAM nennt sich MTB TEAM und wurde von Sports-Network gegründet.

Wir werden von Fuji und vielen Anderen Unterstützt/gesponsert.


Das Bike wiegt orginal, also mit V-Brakes 9.7Kilo mit der jetztigen Ausstatung 10.6Kilo und mit den neuen Sachen(Lrs,Sattel) hoffe ich es sehr nah an 10Kilo ranzubekommen, drunter schaff ich wahrscheinlich nicht, ist halt ein 20.5" Rahmen.

Und ich will auch kein Leichtbau Bike sondern ein Race Bike


----------



## BergFlo (28. März 2003)

Servus,

So, da will ich auch mal meins dazu "stellen"







Specialized Stumpjumper FSR XC Comp
12 kg
Fox Float RL Gabel und Dämpfer
XTR Schaltwerk
XT Ritzel
XT V-Brakes
Shimano 959 Pedale
Conti Explorer vorne
Conti Vertical Pro hinten


----------



## SteffenScott (29. März 2003)

ich mach z.B. immer schön fleißig ferienarbeit so kann ichs bezahlen und meine sid race hab ich auch gebraucht gekauft weil neu kann die ja keine sau bezahlen zumindestens kein schüler


----------



## realbiker (30. März 2003)

Was sagt ihr dazu ???











Ist zu verkaufen weils mir zu klein ist ...


----------



## SteffenScott (30. März 2003)

schaut geil aus mein dirtrad is auch ganz in schwarz mit ein paar silbernen teilchen sieht auch net aus. is aber leider noch nich fahrbereit da die kurbel noch ran muss.


----------



## petcash (31. März 2003)

Sehr schön.
Ist das ´ne Federung zwischen Sitzstreben und Sattelrohr?

petcash


----------



## realbiker (31. März 2003)

So is es du siehst den Federweg oberhalb der V-Brakes (des silbere im schwarzen Rahmen) fährt sich aber unheimlich komfortabel ...so als hätte man einen 2,5er Reifen mit unter 2 Bar! 

Ach ja: Preis nach Verhandlung - einfach ein Angebot machen!


----------



## Otti (1. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dan1606 _
> *Das ist mein Babe
> 
> 11,04 kg *



@ dan1606:

welche Ausstattung hast du bei deinem Tundra FS? mich würde echt interessieren, wie du auf 11,04 kg kommst.  Ich habe auch ein Tundra FS und komme auf weit mehr als 11 kg.


----------



## dan1606 (1. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Otti _
> *
> 
> @ dan1606:
> ...



@Otti

Hallo Otti,

folgende Ausstattung habe ich  :

komplett XTR 2003 mit V-Brakes
Mavic X517 Felge mit DT Arolite Speichen (sehr leicht) und XTR 2003 Naben
Ritchey WCS >> Lenker >> Vorbau >> Steuersatz >> Sattelstütze
Dämpfer DT Swiss SSD 210L
Sattel Selle Italia SLR 
Schwalbe Little Albert Light und XXLight Schläuche von Schwalbe
Nokon Züge 
Ritchey TGV Griffe

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Heavy Tools (1. April 2003)

Hier ist mein CC Trail rad:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carl89 (2. April 2003)

...immer noch, diesmal mit Bild. Kein Leicht(sinn)bau, für jede Gewichtsklasse tauglich, und käuflich: Nur 1399,- !
(Näheres unter "Verkaufe")


----------



## SteffenScott (2. April 2003)

was is denn für dich unsinniger leichtbau?


----------



## Bassi (4. April 2003)

Wiegt genau 10.01 kg !!! Und geht super gut !!

Ausstattung:

Lefty Carbon
Magura Marta 
Tune Kurbel + Innenlager AC 38
Hügi 240 (kommen noch DT Revo 1.8/1.5 rein !)
Easton EC 70 

Bald kommt noch eine USE Alien Carbon und Frog Ti Pedale

Ciao,
Bassi


----------



## Principia (4. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bassi _
> *Wiegt genau 10.01 kg !!! Und geht super gut !!
> 
> Ausstattung:
> ...



hi, ist das ne elo ?
würde mich mal interessieren. sieht echt schön aus, das rad. stehe nämlich auf silber-schwarze xc-bikes.

gruzz michael


----------



## Bassi (4. April 2003)

Ja, ist ne ELO. Soweit ich weiss gibts die Carbon auch nur mit ELO. Und ich muss sagen, weitdem ich den Lockout so gut zugänglich und einfach zu bedienen neben dem Griff habe, benutze ich ihn auch ständig. Ist super !


----------



## oscar (8. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von $ucker _
> *Dann muss meins natürlich auch dabei sein!!!
> 
> 
> ...



sieht ja fast aus wie meins. nur dass meins ein toller kuhler stahlrahmen ist (tange prestige)!! aber auch von ciclib


----------



## mel (8. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mel _
> *hier meins. nicht so extrem leicht, was schätzt ihr dass es wiegt???
> 
> 
> ...



es wiegt 12,40kg. heute gewogen, so wie es da steht.


----------



## Northern lite (8. April 2003)

dann will ich mein neues Schätzchen auch mal posten.

Bin von meinem Adrenalin Pro völlig begeistert


----------



## Northern lite (8. April 2003)

mmh, hoffe bekomme es jetzt noch etwas größer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hein (8. April 2003)

Ich mag weiss-schwarze bikes. 

Nur die Reifen...
...aber die siehst du als Fahrer unterwegs ja kaum


----------



## Northern lite (8. April 2003)

@Hein, der Rahmen ist silbergrau-matt. Die Reifen MÜSSEN sein, ich finde die werten das ganze ungemein auf, aber das ist ja bekanntermaßen Geschmackssache.

Unabhängig von der Farbe halte ich persönlich die Wildgripper für einen der besten Reifen. leider weren sie nicht mehr in grün hergestellt (hab deshalb noch ein paar im Keller gebunkert )


----------



## webbid (10. April 2003)

hmm,hier mal mein Bike!Naja wird zwar mit eueren bike's nicht mithalten können aber was nicht ist kann,ähh wird noch werden *g*




und hier noch mein zurarbeitfahrfahrrad   :





muss ma neue bilder machen,die waren nur auf die schnelle im keller..


----------



## Northern lite (10. April 2003)

warum kann Dein Bike nicht mithalten???? Du kannst damit fahren und Spaß haben.... das ist doch das wichtigste!!! Gut es gibt teurere, leichtere, edlere Bikes, aber wirklich entscheidend ist das doch nicht. Ich hab auch mal mit nem Scott dieser Klasse angefangen (noch ohne Federgabel). Hat aber mächtig Laune gemacht das Teil.     Ich traure immernoch ein wenig, daß ich es damals verkauft hab als ich mir ein neues Hardtail gekauft hab.

Also sei zufrieden mit dem was Du hast.

Ausserdem kannste dann nach und nach steigern, find ich besser als gleich auf ganz hohem Niveau zu beginnen.


----------



## webbid (10. April 2003)

naja mit mithalten meinte ich eher die preisklassen in dem sich die anderen bikes grösstenteils bewegen!

aber hast ja recht!es macht laune damit zu fahren,vorallem durch das gelände!und zufrieden und stolz auf mein bike bin ich auch!

naja und ich habe wieder ein neues hobby gefunden


----------



## SteffenScott (10. April 2003)

und jeder von uns hat so angefangen. ich hab auch mitn scott vor nem guten jahr angefangen mit der ausstatung wie dein tampico jetzt is nurnoch die sattelstütze orig. wenn man arbeitet wie ein blöder und sein ganzes geld ins bike steckt kann man sich dann auch edlere parts kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## webbid (10. April 2003)

> wenn man arbeitet wie ein blöder



da sagste was!
nur das ich das geld nicht NUR ins bike stecken werde  

will mir schliesslich noch ein neues auto kaufen...


----------



## Hugo (10. April 2003)

das war meins im november, gab in der zwischenzeit nur kleine veränderungen, aber diese oder nächste woche kommt n neuer satz laufräder mit xtr-naben und weissen felgen...speedneedle und f99 von syntace kommen dann noch demnächst, ich werds dann gleich ma fotografiern


----------



## soulman (10. April 2003)

trek stp 400,
mittlerweile aber mit kenda klimax345g reifen,
storck bike tech carbon kurbel und 
flite slr sattel.
aktuelles gewicht 8,860kg!


----------



## Hugo (10. April 2003)

noch ma n bischen grösser...


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hugo _
> *noch ma n bischen grösser... *




einfach GEIL!!!!


----------



## Randy Andy (10. April 2003)

sag mal soulman, wie biste mit den Kendas zufrieden?

Andy


----------



## Hugo (10. April 2003)

danke...aber wart ma auf die neuen laufräder...weiss felgen...das wird was ganz leckeres

speedneedle....soll ich weiss oder rot nehmen, hat jemand erfahrung mit weissen leder-sätteln, wie lange die farbe so bleibt


----------



## Bassi (10. April 2003)

bleiben eigentlich schon lange weiss. und wenn doch nicht, dann einfach mal mit 'nem nassen Lappen abwischen und schon blitzt er wieder. Meiner jedenfalls


----------



## Hugo (10. April 2003)

welchen hasten du?
weil die speedneedle gibbet ja noch nicht sooooo lange in farbe, deswegen wirds noch keine richtigen aussagen über lederqualität geben, oder?


----------



## Bassi (10. April 2003)

Ich hab den SLR in weiss. Nein, in Schlangenoptik !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitor (10. April 2003)

ok,

Klingel und Schutzblech sind im Großstadtdschungel leider unerlässlich....


ca. 12,5 Kg


----------



## DeepDownB (12. April 2003)

Hallo bin neu hier und zeige gerne auch mal meine coole Rennmaschiene  I LOVE SILVER hehe



 Immer weiter


----------



## IGGY (12. April 2003)

@DeepDownB
Konnte das Bild nicht was kleiner sein?
Ich meine mir ist es ja egal ich habe DSL aber es gibt uach USer die haben ein 56K Modem!
sollte man vieleicht dran denken!
P.S.: Schönes Bike


----------



## Quen (12. April 2003)




----------



## felixthewolf (12. April 2003)

damit das babe von quen auch nicht so alleine ist, hier sein spielgefährte.

gruss, felix


----------



## MTB-Max (12. April 2003)

Servus,

ich bin neu hier, also ersma hallo an alle 

So, und des is mein Bike
Nach meinen Wünschen zusammengestellt.

Wiegt ca. 11,5kg.


----------



## Heavy Tools (12. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Fibbs79 _
> *Was habt ihr für CC-Bikes???
> 
> Ich mach mal den Anfang!!
> ...



Ich muss sagen,dies ist schon ein sehr geiles Bike


----------



## Heavy Tools (12. April 2003)




----------



## Stoppelhopser (12. April 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
hier ist mein Bike. Habe es letzten Sommer erstanden. Gewicht soll 12,7 Kilo betragen- aber im Vergleich zu meinem RR ist es doch tonnenschwer...
Es soll diese Saison zum Marathoneinsatz kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoppelhopser (12. April 2003)

Sorry- das mit dem Bike hat eben nicht gefunzt: also noch mal ein Versuch:


----------



## marc077 (13. April 2003)

Ein schwarzes Zaskar LE (Rahmen 12/93).
Mit Liebe zusammengebaut. Auch mit selbstkonstruierten und selbstgefraesten Teilen wie z.B. der Bremszuggegenhalter fuer die SID oder der Umwerfer (bis auf´s Leitblech).
Alles in allem 9790 g, allerdings nit mit dem gelben Tioga Psycho vorne.

Gruss, Marc


----------



## Clemens (14. April 2003)

Hi Marc,

son Ding hat ich in grauer Vorzeit auch mal. Meine Bandscheiben jaulen heute noch, wenn ich an die 16cm Sattelüberhöhung denke... Trotzdem: geiles Bike!


----------



## marc077 (14. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Clemens _
> *Hi Marc,
> 
> son Ding hat ich in grauer Vorzeit auch mal. Meine Bandscheiben jaulen heute noch, wenn ich an die 16cm Sattelüberhöhung denke... Trotzdem: geiles Bike!
> ...


 Das mit der Sattelueberhoehung wollte ich letztens auch mal genauer wissen. Sind aber exakt 10 cm. geht also noch.
Bandscheiben: nunja, ist halt hart das Teil. Wenn s mal richtig schlaegt bleibt aber sowieso keiner mehr sitzen. Und den groessten Federweg von allen hat man sowieso immer dabei: seine Beine.
Deswegen auch kein Fully, sondern Zaskar forever. Koennte mich von dem Teil niemals trennen.
Gruss, marc


----------



## *adrenalin* (14. April 2003)

was ist los, habt ihr alle euer pulver verschossen?


----------



## DeepDownB (14. April 2003)

Hi Marc schade das Du nicht dabei sein konntest hier unser Gruppenfoto: PS: Dein ZASKAR stinkt zum Himmel 





 Na ja das nächste mal bist du dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (14. April 2003)

So hier ist mein Racebike der letzten Saison, noch wird es gefahren - aber bald kommt ein neues...!


----------



## beazmusix (14. April 2003)

ich weiss nichmmal obs überhaupt gut is ! hab auch keine ahnung  weiss nur das es für mich (gebraucht) sehr teuer war daher auch meine frage hat es denn einen wert von 800 euro?

was meint iht


----------



## voteccer (15. April 2003)

Nee.

Morgen krieg ich meine neue Digicam, dann gibt´s was auf die Mütze!


----------



## *adrenalin* (15. April 2003)

was bitte ist das? ist ja schriller als jeder kanarienvogel...

aber über die optik läßt sich ja häufig streiten. ich erkenne eine psylo, race face kurbeln, einen alten syncros vorbau und eine magura disc, dann hört´s auch schon fast auf...

800,- euro sind wahrscheinlich o.k., wenn die farbe gefällt


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (15. April 2003)

So hier nun auch ein Bild von meinem Bike. Angaben zur Ausstattung links.


----------



## beazmusix (15. April 2003)

so ich hab jetz nochma paar bilder geschossen ! auch nen paar teile ! 

wär echt nich schlecht wenn ihr mal sagen könntet was es so noch grob geschätzt für nen wert hätte !!! danke euch 


www.beazmusix.de/bike


----------



## mldarkroom (15. April 2003)

Also den Rahmen kann man schlecht einschätzen, aber die verbauten Teile sind den Preis sicher wert, zumal, wenn einem die Farbe gefällt, ja schon ne Menge Mühe in der Lackierung/Pulverbeschichtung steckt.
Das bike ist auf jeden Fall ein Hingucker.
Gruß ML


----------



## DeepDownB (16. April 2003)

schönes teil für den Preis ist das auf jeden fall was! komplett mit xtr ausstattung da ist es sein preis wert!
Ich hätte allerdings gespart und mir ein fully gekauft


----------



## theBikeMike (16. April 2003)

Und hier sehen wir Soulman's Bike mit allen erdenklichen Extras 







@ Souli
Deinen 1. April-Joke verzeih' ich dir nie


----------



## $ucker (17. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BikeMike _
> *Und hier sehen wir Soulman's Bike mit allen erdenklichen Extras
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe, net schlecht...nur fehlt das linke hörnchen!!!
schnell noch korrigieren...hop, na los!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theBikeMike (17. April 2003)

Hab' ja nicht ich gemacht (Copyright: NoLiver), war nur die Rache, weil der liebe Herr Soulman am 1.4.2003 sein STP zum Verkauf angeboten hat und er dadurch eine Welle des Mitgefühls erreicht hat, die er allerdings nicht verdiente


----------



## $ucker (17. April 2003)

Das nenn ich vernünftigen april-scherz!!!


----------



## chouca (18. April 2003)

hier ist mein bestes Geschoss aus der Garage, Juchem FS custom (46cm) mit 100mm Federweg vorne und hinten. XTR, Race Face etc. 

und zu verkaufen ist es auch! für schlappe 1999,- . Neuen Lenker nach Wunsch. Eine Teileliste auf Anfrage.


----------



## SteffenScott (18. April 2003)

für das geld bekomm ich ja ein fahrrad
also nimm die 1 vorne wech dann findest du event. nen käufer aber selbst das is dann noch teuer


----------



## Hugo (18. April 2003)

@ steffen...aber sonst noch alles klar?!


----------



## funki (19. April 2003)

Hallo,
vorgestern wurde mein Traum endlich Wirklichkeit:
Fully mit Scheibenbremse , Gewicht: 9,2kg (gewogen)
inkl. Pedale, Tacho HAC 4  
FRagt mich lieber nicht nach dem Preis, da wird mir jetzt noch schwindelig-aber ist nun mal mein Hobby!
Rahmen: Scott Strike Limited mit Scandium Hinterbau
Gabel: Rock Shox SID Race Carbon,DämpferT Swiss SSD-210
Lenker: Easton Carbon, Vorbau:Syntace P99
Schaltung: SRAM X.O, Cassette: Shimano XTR, Kette: SRAM PC-999 Hollowpin,
Tretlager: FSA Ultimax Titan, Kurbeln: FSA Afterburner Carbon,
Pedale: Egg Beater Triple Titan,
Bremse: Formula B4 SL
Sattel und Sattelstütze: Tune Kombination
Laufräder: Tune King+Kong,
Reifen: Kenda Klimax lite
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Extreme Pro


----------



## funki (19. April 2003)

hier das Bild


----------



## Bassi (19. April 2003)

Wow, 9,2 Kilo !!!!  

Und was hat es jetzt gekostet ??


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (19. April 2003)

Respekt das ist eine sehr gute Leistung und ein klasse Bike. Allerdings wäre das für mich mit guten 85 kg wohl nichts mehr.
Der Preis interessiert mich allerdings auch mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-racer (19. April 2003)

Nicht schlecht! 

Echt gut! 

Preis wäre echt mal interessant!


----------



## frozenfrogz (19. April 2003)

Ich würde mal auf 6000  tippen.

Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix   

Demnach hätte das nen Preis pro Kilo von ca 650 

Der F50 von Ferrari kostet zur Zeit knapp 600000 . Bei 1230Kg macht das einen Kilopreis von 488 .

Der Ferrari Enzo kostet ne schlappe Million  und wiegt 1150Kg.
Macht also ca 870  pro Kilo.

BMW soll übrigens ein "Formel-1-Fahrrad" bauen.






Preis? Irgendwo im fünfstelligen  Bereich.

Das aber nur am Rande.

@funki
Glückwunsch zu dem Rad!

Falls Du noch mal in den Wahn kommst möglichst schnell viel Geld los zu werden: Ich kann Dir meine Kontonummer mailen.
Wär doch´n cooles Hobby: Überweisungsformulare ausfüllen.
        

Gruß, fro


----------



## mtb-racer (19. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von frozenfrogz _
> *@funki
> Glückwunsch zu dem Rad!
> 
> ...



Nur mal so nebenbei: 

Könnte man solche Sachen net einfach lassen und sachlich bleiben? 

Er hat ja oben schon gesagt, dass es sein Hobby ist und warum soll er dann nicht auch mal Geld rein investieren? 

Andere stecken ihr Geld in ein Auto und setzen dieses gegen den Baum oder verrauchen es einfach, somit ist es doch ok, wenn er sein Geld spart und sich dann mal so ein richtig geiles Bike aufbaut, ohne dauernt den Cent umdrehen zu müssen, oder? 

Meine Meinung!


----------



## frozenfrogz (19. April 2003)

Och menno.

So war das doch gar nicht gemeint.

Mir gefällt das Rad doch auch und wenn ich das Geld hätte, würd ich vielleicht auch so viel für aus geben.

Is meiner Meinung nach übrigens besser angelegt, als für 800000  nen Auto zu kaufen.

Also bittebitte nicht so dran stoßen. Bier drüber?


----------



## mtb-racer (19. April 2003)

War auch net wirklich böse gemeint, aber viele denken immer gleich, dass sobald man sich mal was gönnt, man immer gleich nen Bonze ist und so weiter! 

Aber viele sehen es nicht, dass es zwei Arten gibt: 

Eine fahren teure gute bikes (zur eisdiele  und zurück) und andere nutzen diese auch aus und versuchen, damit die letzten paar sekunden im Rennen auszureizen! 

Aber genug der diskusion,   , ich geh dann eh erstmal biken!


----------



## funki (19. April 2003)

Hallo, also gut, mein Schatzi hat 8.300,- hart verdiente EUROs gekostet. 
Zur Eisdiele fahr ich damit nicht, Rennen aber auch nicht.
Mich faszieniert einfach die Technik und meine 3.000km reiße ich im Jahr auch runter.
Ich weiß daß es richtig schweineviel Geld ist, aber ich sehe das auch so, jeder hat sein Hobby, und der eine fliegt drei mal im Jahr in Urlaub, der andere kauft sich ein Motorrad, oder verraucht und versäuft das Geld. Solange jeder  für sich glücklich ist und keinem anderen schadet ist es doch ok.
Auf jeden Fall bin ich total happy, denn das Teil ist einfach nur endgeil 
Viel Spaß beim biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frozenfrogz (19. April 2003)

Womit Du dann über dem Kilopreis für den Enzo liegst...

respekt  

Gruß, fro


----------



## Hugo (19. April 2003)

das bmw wurde schon gebaut....30 stück wurden davon hergestellt und gingen für 15.000 übern ladentisch....wahrscheinlich stehn die dinger aber bei irgendwelchen BWM-funktionären im wohnzimmer

wieso das dingen so teuer is?
keine ahnung, soll aber von der fertigungstechnik zieml. so mit das beste sein was es mom. für geld zu kaufen gibt...würd mich ma interessiern was das dingen wiegt und wies mit steifigkeit und stabilität aussieht

zu dem scott oben: Respekt...schönes rad


----------



## Manitou (20. April 2003)

mal ein aktuelles von meinem!!







Manitou


----------



## Leggy (20. April 2003)

Hallo,

Bin neu und gebe hier jetzt meinen Einstand

Das fahre ich seit 3 Tagen:

XT/LX/Deore Mischung

Gewicht 14,5 Kg (Fahrergewicht 114 Kg *g*)

Andere Reifen und HS33 kommen noch drauf.

Das kann mit euren Rädern zwar absolut nicht mithalten, aber im Vergleich zu meinem Alten Hobel isses ein enormer Fortschritt.

Leggy


----------



## SteffenScott (21. April 2003)

naja gut ich mein bei deim gewicht würd ich auch keine sid fahren von daher passt das schon.
und jeder hat mal klein angefangen.
mein erstes "richtiges"mtb hatte ne shimano 200schaltung und nach jahren hab ich mir ein neues gekauft mit ner deore und jetzt hab ich auch eins mit ner sid race,xtr v-brakes usw.


----------



## Gulaschmeister (21. April 2003)

Da is meine Mühle (Foto von der Website...):

Scott G-Zero Pro '02
XT komplett / XTR Schaltwerk
HS33
SID XC
Duke SL 80mm
Parts: Scott Components (was auch immer die da verbaut haben)
Naben: Scott Disc Pro
Mavic X221


----------



## Tolkmit (21. April 2003)

hallo,hier ist mein liebling

der lenker wird noch geändert.


----------



## Tolkmit (21. April 2003)

ei verdammt, das bild vergessen


----------



## ZeFlo (21. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von funki _
> *hier das Bild *



... schnallst du dich auf dem sattel an  oder hast du velcro an der hose und auf der speedneedle 

und auf dem bild hat die rohloff aber 'ne menge ritzel und die kurbel mindestens 3 kb's..

ciao
flo


----------



## Speedster (21. April 2003)

Da, schaut nur: mein Ein-und-Alles! Hat gerade 200 km auf dem Buckel.

Speedster

PS: Hatte ich schon in "Sonstige Bikethemen" vorgestellt - musste mir aber sagen lassen, dass sowas da nicht hingehört, sondern hierher. Nun denn ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenScott (21. April 2003)

hast du die sram aus optischen gründen genommen oder magst du sram, weil das ganze bike weiß is aber sieht geil aus


----------



## Speedster (21. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SteffenScott _
> *hast du die sram aus optischen gründen genommen oder magst du sram, weil das ganze bike weiß is aber sieht geil aus *


Also, ich hatte schon immer mit dem Gedanken gespielt, für ein neues Bike die Shimano/RapidFire-Geschichten links liegen zu lassen und mal SRAM eine Chance zu geben. Als ich dann herausfand, dass die SRAM 9.0 SL Komponenten auch in Weiß erhältlich sind, gab's kein Halten mehr  

Speedster


----------



## mtb-racer (21. April 2003)

und ich setzt noch einen drauf, die SRAM 9.0 SL Komponenten sind NUR in weiß erhältlich! 

 

Und, biste mit Sram zufrieden? 

cu


----------



## devil77 (21. April 2003)

hier mal das bike meiner freundin.
ein selbst aufgebautes diamondback axis race
gesamtgewicht ca. 10.1 kg mit pedale.
9,8 kg ohne


----------



## Speedster (21. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mtb-racer _
> *und ich setzt noch einen drauf, die SRAM 9.0 SL Komponenten sind NUR in weiß erhältlich!
> *


Ja, genau - die meine ich!!  



> _Original geschrieben von mtb-racer _
> *
> Und, biste mit Sram zufrieden?
> *


Es kommt mir vor, als würden die Schaltvorgänge spontaner ablaufen. Bremsen: wirken irgendwie weicher, mit mehr Spielraum vor dem Blockieren. Also im Ganzen, ja.

Speedster


----------



## Speedster (21. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von devil77 _
> *hier mal das bike meiner freundin.
> *


_[Sorry, dieser Versuchung konnte ich nicht standhalten:]_
Jetzt, nach dem *Bike* deiner Freundin, brauchen wir auch noch ein Bild *deiner Freundin selbst*, um - ähh - also, ... nun ja, um beurteilen zu können, ob das auch alles harmoniert.  

Speedster


----------



## devil77 (22. April 2003)

wie wäre es damit? )


----------



## odelay (22. April 2003)

also wenn Du deine Freundin wirklich liebst solltet ihr die Räder tauschen 
man sieht doch sofort, dass bei ihr die Rahmengröße nicht stimmt, deines dagegen könnte ihr vielleicht gut passen

Jungs, so bekommt ihr die Mädels nie aufs Bike, wenn sie nur zu große Rahmen mit euren alten Teilen fahren dürfen


----------



## Speedster (22. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *[...] man sieht doch sofort, dass bei ihr die Rahmengröße nicht stimmt, deines dagegen könnte ihr vielleicht gut passen*


Wer weiß? Es ist vielleicht ein wirklich großes Mädchen. Aber wie gesagt: ein - hmm - Referenzbild der Fahrerin wäre schon hilfreich, um das zu klären. Frag' sie einfach mal, devil77. Wir wollen doch nur helfen!  

Speedster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hattrick (22. April 2003)

Bergaufrad eins


----------



## Hattrick (22. April 2003)

Nummer Zwei (fährt z.Zt. meine Frau, und das ist kein "abgelegtes Bike" ...) ich darf es auch manchmal fahren. Die anderen Bikes stelle ich später rein.


----------



## petcash (22. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mldarkroom _
> *Kann das wirklich sein, daß hier keine leckeren Specialized's zu finden sind? Jetzt lasst mich doch nicht allein.
> Gruß Mark *



Ok. hat ein bißchen gedauert, aber eins hab´ich noch:

wenn´s interessiert: so zehneinhalbkilo, Ausstattung kann man ja ganz gut erkennen, XT-Innenlager, SRAM griffe, Crossmax-UST.

petcash
"see" bzw.  you in Riva


----------



## CDRacer (22. April 2003)

Das ist meins in der aktuellen Version. Zur Grundausstattung habe ich nur Griffe, Sattel sowie Innenlager und Krbel geändert. Gewicht dürfte so zwischen 11 und 11,5 kg sein. Weiß es selbst nicht so genau. Über Meinungen/Kritik würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Speedster (22. April 2003)

Die Farbgebung des Rahmens ist ja rasant! Ist das ein *stufenloser* Übergang von Blau bis Weiß?

Schick!

Speedster


----------



## CDRacer (22. April 2003)

Ne das sind 2 mal so kurze Übergänge: einmal in der Mitte des Hauptrahmens und einmal in der Mitte des Hinterbaus. Aber von weitem kaum zu erkennen. Erst wenn man nah dran ist sieht man das die Farbe nicht komplett verläuft. Ich hab mich direkt beim ersten anschauen im Laden in die Farbe verliebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cougie (22. April 2003)

habt ihr hier 
Dann setze ich meins auch mal rein

XTR-Schalthebel mit Remotecontrol
XTR-Kurbel
XT-Schaltwerk
American Classic Naben
RS Psylo SL ´03 + RS SID XC Dämpfer
Race Face Steuersatz
Mavic x317 Felgen
Magura Louise Race-line, aber noch die geile manuelle Belagsnachstellung (ja, ich bekenne mich zum Magura-Fan *g*)


----------



## odelay (22. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *Nummer Zwei (fährt z.Zt. meine Frau, und das ist kein "abgelegtes Bike" ...)*



Dummerweise erfüllt es das allererste Erkennungskriterium für "abgelegte" oder "Zweit" Bikes perfekt:

die Sattelstütze schaut gerade 7,5cm raus, das wohl sicherste Zeichen für eine falsche Rahmengröße (zumindestens für "Sie", Dir passt es wahrscheinlich perfekt )


----------



## Hattrick (22. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *
> ...
> die Sattelstütze schaut gerade 7,5cm raus, das wohl sicherste Zeichen für eine falsche Rahmengröße (zumindestens für "Sie", Dir passt es wahrscheinlich perfekt ) *



ok - zuviel Ironie in der Beschreibung: Das HT ist eigentlich mein Bike   Dieses fährt sie öfter als ihr eigenes Bike und möchte es nunmehr nicht mehr hergeben. Ihres passt zwar von der Größe besser, sie kommt aber mit meinem besser zurecht.


----------



## realbiker (22. April 2003)

@ Odelay

Ich hab die Diskussion zum Thema "Damenbikes" cerfolgt und hätte nun eine Frage an dich!
Wie wichtigt ist deiner Meinung nach ein Damenbike für eine Frau ??? Oder daugt ein "Männerbike" mit richtiger Rahmenhöhe auch ... abgesehen von den Federelementen, ...!


----------



## mauntenbeiker (22. April 2003)

...ösi-carbon-schleuder!

das mit dem gewicht lassen wir mal - hier scheinen ja einige großzügig abzurunden


----------



## mauntenbeiker (22. April 2003)

....uuupss - wo is mein bild???


----------



## Speedster (22. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mauntenbeiker _
> *....uuupss - wo is mein bild???*


Keine Ahnung - willst du eines von meinen haben?   

Hast du vielleicht nach dem Anhängen des Bildes die "Vorschau"-Taste gedrückt? Falls ja - versuchs noch mal ohne.

Speedster


----------



## odelay (22. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von realbiker _
> *Wie wichtigt ist deiner Meinung nach ein Damenbike für eine Frau ??? Oder taugt ein "Männerbike" mit richtiger Rahmenhöhe auch ... abgesehen von den Federelementen, ...! *



geschlechtsspezifische Rahmen sind unnötig, dem jeweiligen Menschen muss er nur passen, egal ob männlich oder weiblich

wodurch zeichnet sich denn ein "Frauenrahmen" aus?
meistens kleinere Rahmenhöhe - die gibt es bei vielen Bike, nur bei einigen Fullies wird es kritisch

kürzeres Oberrohr - auch hier wird man bei "Männerrahmen" fündig, bei gleicher RH kann die Oberrohrlänge erheblich variieren

interessanterweise sind manchmal ja auch sogenannte Damenbikes die richtige Wahl für kleinere Männer

Hauptsache ist also ob es passt


----------



## realbiker (23. April 2003)

Das denke ich mir auch - weil mein Fisher hat bei Rahmenhöhe Large (48 cm) ein 620 mm Oberrohr während andere bei dieser Rahmenhöhe gerade mal 580 mmm oder noch weniger haben!  

Und da meiner Freundin relativ groß ist (172 cm) wird für sie wahrscheinlich ein "normaler" kurzer Rahmen die beste Lösung sein!  

Danke für deine Antwort - hat mich in meiner Meinung bestärkt!


----------



## Speedster (23. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von realbiker _
> *Das denke ich mir auch - weil mein Fisher hat bei Rahmenhöhe Large (48 cm) ein 620 mm Oberrohr*


620 mm?! Kaum zu glauben ... Wie misst du das?

Speedster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (23. April 2003)

gary fisher hat doch für seine bikes die "genesis"-geometrie entwickelt. superlanges oberrohr, aber nur noch einen kurzen vorbau-stummel. soll eine aktivere lenkung ergeben und trotzdem in der summe (rahmen + vorbau) den bekannten durchschnittsabmessungen entsprechen.

darum ist das oberrohr vom "realbiker" auch so lang....  (ein schelm wer jetzt nicht ans bike denkt!).


----------



## Speedster (23. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kramerolli _
> *gary fisher hat doch für seine bikes die "genesis"-geometrie entwickelt. superlanges oberrohr, aber nur noch einen kurzen vorbau-stummel.
> *


Na, trotzdem - das kommt ja fast schon an die Liga von *meinem* Bike und dessen Oberrohr heran - und so was hab' ich nicht so gern   

Speedster


----------



## Clemens (23. April 2003)

> Zitat Speedster
> Na, trotzdem - das kommt ja fast schon an die Liga von meinem Bike und dessen Oberrohr heran - und so was hab' ich nicht so gern



Glückwunsch zur Streckbank!!!

Nur ist es im CC-Bereich (wir bewegen uns ja nicht wie Du ausschließlich stur geradeaus auf Asphalt) wie im echten Leben, es zählt nicht die Länge, sondern mehr die Agilität des Bikes. Und Du kannst sicher sein - ich bin richtig glücklich über (geschätzte) mindestens 45mm weniger.


----------



## Speedster (23. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Clemens _
> *Glückwunsch zur Streckbank!!!*


Ja, "Streckbank" hat was  



> _Original geschrieben von Clemens _
> *wir bewegen uns ja nicht wie Du ausschließlich stur geradeaus auf Asphalt*


Na na - immerhin fahre ich einen *Rund*kurs  

Speedster


----------



## marc077 (23. April 2003)

Und nunmehr hier das allerneueste Foto meines schwarzen Lieblings mit meinem 11 jährigen Traum: nem Discwheel.
Wusstet ihr, dass das Original Discwheel von Sugino und nicht von Tioga hergestellt wurde? Die Firma Tioga bringt nämlich nur ihr Logo auf Teile drauf.

Ach ja: falls einer Erfahrung mit so ner Scheibe hat oder eine fährt oder jemanden kennt, dann bitte melden oder erstmal meinen post bei Classic-Bikes anschauen ( Tioga Discwheel- Reperaturanleitung)

Gruss, Marc


----------



## realbiker (23. April 2003)

@ alle die glauben mit einem 19"er mit 627 mm Oberrohr kann man ned fahren!

Noch nie was von der GENESIS Geometrie von Godfather Gary Fisher gehört ???   Damit werden Renne gewonnen (siehe Sea Otter Calssics 2003  )

Mehr Infos:
http://www.fisherbikes.com/bikes/sizing.asp?series=genesis&bike=Supercaliber_29

Und animiert:
http://www.fisherbikes.com/fisher101/

Das beste System am Markt!


----------



## petcash (23. April 2003)

@ realbiker, speedster, clemens

nur mal zur Erinnerung:

dieser thread hat das motto "Zeigt her Eure Bikes" und nicht "wie lang muss / soll / darf -nicht das Oberrohr sein"  

-Also: her mit den Fotos  

petcash,
(wartend)


----------



## realbiker (23. April 2003)

Hab leider kein akutelles ... aber da war schon mal da egal ...


----------



## Speedster (23. April 2003)

Für Größe L wirklich beeindruckend.

Aber die Knickrohr-Optik kann man wirklich nur lieben - oder hassen.

Speedster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## realbiker (23. April 2003)

Klar die "Optik" ist Geschmakssache also ich würde es nicht mehr hergeben es steuert viel besser als alle anderen ... aber der Knick hat den Vorteil, dass man schnell und vor allem leichter runterspringen kann ... und draufsitzen und posen kann man auch gut!


----------



## Speedster (23. April 2003)

Ein Pluspunkt schlagkräftiger als der andere! 
War denn der Knick eigentlich gleich von Anfang an drin? 

Wie groß bist du, dass mit dieser 620-mm-Oberrohrlänge klarkommst?

Speedster


----------



## realbiker (23. April 2003)

Ich bin 183 cm - das ist aber nix besonderes der Vorbau ist nur 90 mm und daher ist es total wendig ... und die neuen 29" Bikes die sind erst ein Traum ... naja wenn GARY FISHER Teamsponsor ist dann ist es eben wie ein Traum ... !!!   

Also zum nächsten Händler & ausprobieren und ihr wollt nichts mehr anderes!


----------



## Speedster (23. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von realbiker _
> *Ich bin 183 cm - das ist aber nix besonderes der Vorbau ist nur 90 mm [...]*


Macht Sinn - ich bringe 6 cm mehr "an die Messlatte" und passe so auf einen 630-mm-Oberrohr-Nicolai-Argon-Rahmen, mit einem Vorbau von - rate mal, jawoll: 90 mm Länge!
 
Speedster


----------



## realbiker (23. April 2003)

Naja dann wär ja ein Fisher für dich fast PERFEKT ... obwohl mein Bruder 193 cm ... der fährt ein XL mit längerem Oberrohr ... jedenfalls alles kein Problem!


----------



## mauntenbeiker (24. April 2003)

....nach 64 erfolglosen versuchen hier ein bild von meinem ösi-carbon-schätzchen einzustellen, habe ich aufgegeben und das foto unter "fotoalbum - eure bikes" platziert!

so long...

- mauntenbeiker -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.sven (24. April 2003)

hier ist mein goldschatz:


----------



## Manitou (24. April 2003)

Ich war mal so frei und habe dir das Bild drangehängt!!! 

Manitou


----------



## Hornet (24. April 2003)

Und speziell für Manitou - mein Orbeaschätzchen


----------



## mauntenbeiker (24. April 2003)

...manitou - da sag`ich doch mal "herzlichen dank"!

(...diese computertechnik soll verstehen wer will...)


----------



## Speedster (24. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dr.sven _
> *hier ist mein goldschatz: *


Sehr, sehr schön!!

Mal 'ne technische Frage: hast du das Bild erstellt?

Speedster


----------



## Principia (24. April 2003)

das ist das rädchen meiner frau !

GT AVALANCHE LE, Judy SL, LX - XT, Rock Shox - Stütze und Syntace - Teilen, White Industries Tracker Naben (hinten mit Ti - Freilauf), Revo - Speichen, X517 ceramic. Zusammen ca. 11 - 12 kg






weitere bilder hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=162&thumb=1

gruzz michael


----------



## Clemens (25. April 2003)

> Zitat Speedster
> Mal 'ne technische Frage: hast du das Bild erstellt?



Speedster ich muß Dir (leider..hö..hö..) mal Recht geben..Bilder im Internet runterladen kann jeder..wir wollen das Bike von Dr.Sven in der Natur sehen..


----------



## Speedster (25. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Clemens _
> *Speedster ich muß Dir (leider..hö..hö..) mal Recht geben..
> *


Irgendwann erfrischt es jeden*

Speedster

*©Veltins


----------



## blackwatcher (25. April 2003)

So hier ist mein MCM:


----------



## Hugo (26. April 2003)

wie findet ihr meine neuen laufräder?

udn für die die zum festival fahrn....gut einprägen, sowas gibts nur einma!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedster (26. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hugo _
> *wie findet ihr meine neuen laufräder?*


Phantastisch! Die hätten gut an mein perl-weißes Nicolai Argon gepasst! Sind das etwa Halos?
http://www.halorims.com/halorims/Halo product pages/whha-26ex-1021231.html

Neidisch - Speedster


----------



## Hugo (26. April 2003)

nope....SUN DS-1 Felgen auf XTR naben mit xtr scheibe und dura-ace kassette 12-25


----------



## Speedster (26. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hugo _
> *SUN DS-1 Felgen*


Wusste gar nicht, dass SUN noch aktiv ist ... hatte mal vor Jahren Felgen von denen, sehr zuverlässige Teile. Haben die 'ne Website?



> _Original geschrieben von Hugo _
> *dura-ace kassette 12-25 *


Du willst also Tempo fahren? Hattest du über 11-21 nachgedacht? Wunderbar feine Abstufung, fahre ich gerade seit einer Weile.

Speedster


----------



## Hugo (26. April 2003)

ne...ich ´brauch die 25 an den letzten anstiegen bei den marathons....da wär die 21 n bischen wenig....bin am überlegen ob ich das 14er raus-schmeissen soll und dafür n 11er reinmachen soll....ma sehn

fährt sich aber super geil...da gibts ma nix

das absolut geilste is aber die "silent-cltuch" nabe....is zwar eigentlich n normaler freilauf aber nicht hörbar....is echt der hammer


----------



## CDRacer (27. April 2003)

So damit es mal wieder was zu sehn gibt in diesem Thema hier mal meins:










Gewicht weiß ich leider nicht schätze aber mal so zwischen 11 und 11,5 kg.


----------



## Nforcer (27. April 2003)

Schöner Garten


----------



## $ucker (27. April 2003)

Mein Bike mal wieder...


----------



## $ucker (27. April 2003)

Hier meins nocheinmal...
mit neuem lenker...


----------



## Hugo (27. April 2003)

boah was n geiler lenker 

spass bei seite....hast dir die beste perspektive ausgesucht um den neuen lenker zu zeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spessarter (27. April 2003)

hi Hugo!
Du willst doch hoffentlich mit dem Rennrad-Ritzel nicht den Keiler-Bike mitschieben oder?


----------



## Hugo (27. April 2003)

ja was denkst du denn?

klappt schon, nur keine angst 

muss mich aber noch anmelden....werd ich aber erst nach riva machen, du bist schon angemeldet?


----------



## $ucker (27. April 2003)

Nei, der neue lenker is hier...


----------



## $ucker (27. April 2003)

...ist  im übrigen ein Schmolke Karacho...

*liebhab*


----------



## Principia (28. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hugo _
> *nope....SUN DS-1 Felgen auf XTR naben mit xtr scheibe und dura-ace kassette 12-25 *



25er kassette, viel spaß am gardasee !!! 

ich würd ne 12-27er drauf machen. da haste mehr reserve !
oder 2 blätter und ne 12-34 er. diese kombi fahre ich....

gruzz michael


----------



## Hugo (28. April 2003)

ich bin früher vorne zwo und hinten 11-32 gefahrn...wenn du die verhältnisse aber ausrechnest merkst du dass ich mit meiner 22-25 immer noch ne leichter übersetzung hab wie du mit deiner 32-34

egal seis drum....dura-ace kassette spart mir im gegensatz zu 2x9 100gr. und liefert ne feinere abstufung...neue kassette musste eh her und da wars naheligend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bassi (28. April 2003)

ich fahr auch Dura-Ace, allerdings 12-27. Welche Übersetzung fährst du vorne ?


----------



## Hugo (28. April 2003)

standart xt 22-32-44

ich hoff ma dass das auch für gran canaria reicht 

wie gesagt..vorher 2-fach gefahrn und das ging auch....ich hoff ma dass durch die feiner abstufung die einzelnen ritzel länger halten....gibt jetz viel mehr gänge die ich effektiv fahre, nicht nur 3 wie früher


----------



## Bassi (28. April 2003)

Fahre auch diese übersetzung. Für hier reicht es aus, keine Sorge 

Bin früher auch 2 fach gefahren, allerdins mit nem 32 als größtes. Mit 27 wäre mir das etwas zu heftig glaub ich...


----------



## mischiflix (29. April 2003)

ach ja, die übersetzung...
also ich hab 3*8 und fahr 11-18 und 26/38/44 und komm damit auch beim marathon klar...okay, iss ja auch nich das leichteste...
aber das worum es ja eigentlich geht sind doch die bikes, oder? 
also hier ma eins vom letzten sonntag: iss abeim rennen gemacht, aber ein aktuelleres hab ich nicht...




also, zu den pats: rahmen: 
2-danger (schon der 3te, bloß nich kaufen, zumindest nich den 01er..)kostete damals 250DM
gabel: XMO, war n angebot für 400DM
parts: XT'98 (bis auf schaltwerk und umwerfer: 99/00 und kurbel ne 98er centera)
felgen: vorne X-221, hinten X-517
sattel: SLR Trans Am XP
vorbeu: easton ea50
lenker, stütze und barends: billich und schwer 
naja, alles in allem aber mein absolutes XC-traum-bike weil die geometrie passt wie angegossen und ich auch kein geld hab um einen anderen traum zu haben 
also, machts mal guddi


----------



## mel (29. April 2003)

@zu gefährlich: ist dein nick die erklärung, wieso du dein fahrrad überm baumstamm "schiebst"? das wollte ich dich nämlich fragen. son leichtes bike fliegt, wenn man ein bunnyhop macht, wahrscheinlic... oder ist das eine sid sl?? 

ps: nicht in den falschenhals kriegen. es ist eine ernstgemeinte frage. haben alle geschoben?


----------



## Principia (29. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hugo _
> *...egal seis drum....dura-ace kassette spart mir im gegensatz zu 2x9 100gr. und liefert ne feinere abstufung...neue kassette musste eh her und da wars naheligend *



nee, das kann ich net ganz glauben...
denn ne dura ace 12-25 (9-fach) wiegt genau 176gr.
ne xtr 12-34 titan wiegt genau 231 gr. (selbst gewogen !)

macht 55 gramm leichter. wenn man nun das kleine kettenblatt mit schrauben dazurechnet, kommt man ca. auf den gleichen betrag. wenn nicht sogar noch schwerer.
also machen sich 3*9 mit 12-25 und 2*9 mit 12-34 nicht viel.

  aber is ja auch egal. jeder braucht ne übersetzung die ihm liegt !!!

also nix für ungut !  

gruzz michael


----------



## Hugo (29. April 2003)

bei mir musste von xt ausgehn udn die wiegt ca 300gr.

xtr is mir zu teuer, die dura-ace bekomm ich billiger, das ritzel wiegt knappe 30gr. also spar ich 100gr.


----------



## Jackass1987 (29. April 2003)

Hallo 

was kostet den eine Dura Ace Kassette 12-25 9-fach ??? Wieviel leichter ist die als die XT ?

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Principia (29. April 2003)

also ne dura ace 12-25 kostet so um die 70 euro. ebay sicher noch billiger !

ne xt 12-34 rund 300 gr. macht also 124 gramm !


gruzz michael


----------



## CassandraComplx (29. April 2003)

So - hier mein altes Stahlross.....

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CassandraComplx (29. April 2003)

und  nochmal...


----------



## nkwd (30. April 2003)

leider nicht das leichteste:

*Marin Rocky Ridge 2000*


----------



## Schlammpaddler (30. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von CassandraComplx _
> *So - hier mein altes Stahlross.....
> 
> CU *



  *träum*
den Rahmen hatte ich auch mal - bis er an der Schweissnaht Sattelstrebe-Sitzrohr gebrochen ist.  
Ich traure ihm heute noch nach.  

Grüssle
Martin


----------



## CassandraComplx (30. April 2003)

@ Der Martin
...ich hoffe, dass meinem Rahmen dieses Schicksal erspart bleibt !
OK - Alu-/Carbon-Frames sind stabiler und um einiges leichter aber so ein filigraner Stahlrahmen hat auch was  

CU


----------



## mauntenbeiker (30. April 2003)

hi cass. com.!

sehe gerade, dass du skareb elite fährst!

bin kurz vor der kaufentscheidung elite oder super (elite wegen der optik - silber passt genial zu meinem bike - oder skareb super wegen lockout)...

kann man den fehlenden lockout verschmerzen? oder hast du den kauf schon bereut?

- mauntenbeiker -


----------



## CassandraComplx (30. April 2003)

@ mauntenbeiker 

 ...ich muss gestehen, dass ich die Super genommen hätte, wenn es sie in silber (iss aber in natura eher grau) gegeben hätte.
Candy-rot oder schwarz gefiel mir auch nicht...
Die Gabel iss wirklich supersensibel, leicht abzustimmen und selbst im harten Wiegtritt schleifen keine Bremsbeläge.
Wenn ich mal nur Asphalt fahre, kommen 180psi rein - fertig.
Den Lockout vermisse ich nicht , kann man aber nachrüsten - kostet  80gr und 90 Euronen  
Langzeiterfahrungen hab´ich noch keine, hab´das Teil erst seit 6 Wochen, Wartung beseht z.Zt. nur aus Brunox-Spritzen   

CU


----------



## Jackass1987 (30. April 2003)

Also kann mir einer mal erklären warum es die Super nicht in Grau/Silber gibt ? 

Ist manitou da nicht flexibel genug oder was ? Bei 650 e für die Gabel sollte man doch erwarten können das die mehr als 2 Farben anbieten. Find ich ziemlichen Schwachsinn der Hersteller.

Damals wollte ich mir auch ne DUKE Race kaufen und es ist nur daran gescheitert das es die Gabel nur in Ice-blue und Gelb gab. 

Kann mir jemand erklären warum sowas nicht in einfachen Schwarz auch rausgebracht wird ? 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## CassandraComplx (30. April 2003)

...genau meine Meinung - gilt auch für Rockshox !
Warum kann man nicht alle Gabeln in 5 halbwegs normalen Farben herstellen ?
Wer fährt denn einen Rahmen zu dem das SID-giftgrün oder SID
-bronze wirklich passt ?
kein Mensch !

CU


----------



## SteffenScott (30. April 2003)

ich hatte erst ne sid ohne lockout die race und habs eiegtnlich nich so vermisst, seit kurzen fahr ich ne sid mit lockout naja am anfang stellt man noch um und dann macht man das auch nimmer. kauf dir die lockout variante nur wenn du rennen fährst denn bei touren oder so isses eigentlich sinnlos find ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauntenbeiker (1. Mai 2003)

...für eure meinungen!

jetzt bin ich nur noch etwas wegen der farbe verunsichert...

hab`die skareb silber noch nie in natura gesehen - ist die wirklich eher GRAU? (...und nicht so schön silber-glänzend wie die sid-team?)

- mauntenbeiker -


----------



## SteffenScott (1. Mai 2003)

mein bruder fährt nen neonfarbenen rahmen mit dem passenden maguras da wqird ne giftgrüne sid bestimmt passen


----------



## Jackass1987 (1. Mai 2003)

@ mauntenbiker

Klapper mal die Händler in deiner Umgebung ab um zu kucken ob die vielleicht ne silberne Skareb Elite haben. Am besten nimmst du dein Bike mit und stellst es mal daneben. ( Das geh natürlich nur bei netten Bike Händlern ) Du musst aber aufpassen. Manche Hersteller bekommen von Manitou ne Sonderlackierung. Siehe Merida. Die verbauen eine dunkelblaue Skareb in ihrem Bike. 

oder du fährst mal bei CassandraCompLX vorbei, wenn die nix dagegen hat. 

Das mit den Farben ist aber echt totaler Mist. Kann man nicht alle Gabeln wenigstens in weiss, schwarz, rot, silber und vielleicht noch in SID-blau bringen. 

Mfg jackass !


----------



## CassandraComplx (1. Mai 2003)

@Jackass1987


> oder du fährst mal bei CassandraCompLX vorbei, wenn die nix dagegen hat.


Kurzer Einwand: wirf mal ein Blick unter meinen Nic:"Papi 2000"
CassandraComplx hat nix mit den Vornamen Cassandra zu tun... 

Nochmal zurück zur Farbe:
Im Vergleich zur SID ist die Skareb wirklich eher hellgrau-met. als silber. Meine Pics sind von nem digit. Camcorder runtergezogen und dementsprechend schlecht. Hab aber noch andere (allerdings noch nicht entwickelt). Wenn Du willst scan ich sie ein und schick sie dir per PM

CU


----------



## CassandraComplx (1. Mai 2003)

@mauntenbeiker

vielleicht kannst Du´s auf dem Pic besser erkennen - die Nabe iss silber und dagegen wirkt die Gabel grau...


----------



## doppelkorn (1. Mai 2003)

mein bike und das votec von ein kollege....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauntenbeiker (1. Mai 2003)

..., vielen lieben dank cass.com.!!!

ich kann mir das jetzt ganz gut vorstellen. ich denke zum alu-polierten hinterbau, dem schwarzen carbonrahmen und den silbrigen crossmax passt dann doch die schwarze skareb besser...

werde aber trotzdem mal die händler abklappern.

noch mal danke und...

...so long...

- mauntenbeiker -


----------



## aloop (1. Mai 2003)

voteccer wo bleibt dein bild ?

die cam noch nicht gekriegt ?


----------



## Jackass1987 (1. Mai 2003)

@ CassandraCompLX 

was ist den das für ein komisches Viereck was auf dem letzten Bild über dem Skareb Schriftzug zu sehen ist ??? 

Ist das ein Aufkleber oder was anderes ?

Mfg jackass !


----------



## RobBj123 (1. Mai 2003)

Meinst du die Aufnahme für die Scheibenbremse...?


----------



## CassandraComplx (2. Mai 2003)

> was ist den das für ein komisches Viereck was auf dem letzten Bild über dem Skareb Schriftzug zu sehen ist ???



genau wie  RobBj123 sehe ich nur die Aufnahme für die Scheibenbremse im Hintergrund, Aufkleber sind nicht drauf
Oder meinst Du unsere Kellerfliesen (sind von Villeroy&Boch...)

   

CU


----------



## Speedster (2. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von RobBj123 _
> *Meinst du die Aufnahme für die Scheibenbremse...? *





> _Original geschrieben von CassandraComplx _
> *Oder meinst Du unsere Kellerfliesen (sind von Villeroy&Boch...)
> *


Nun hackt doch nicht so auf Jackass1987 herum - er wird sich einfach "verfragt" haben  ! Das kann schon mal vorkommen ...

Speedster


----------



## CassandraComplx (2. Mai 2003)

... wir hacken doch nicht auf ihm herum
 und  

CU


----------



## frozenfrogz (2. Mai 2003)

Das meint er sicher...


----------



## CassandraComplx (2. Mai 2003)

> Das meint er sicher...



...Das gehört zum Skareb-Schriftzug und ist leider ÜBERLACK  
Mal sehen wie lange es hält  

CU


----------



## mischiflix (2. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mel _
> *@zu gefährlich: ist dein nick die erklärung, wieso du dein fahrrad überm baumstamm "schiebst"? das wollte ich dich nämlich fragen. son leichtes bike fliegt, wenn man ein bunnyhop macht, wahrscheinlic... oder ist das eine sid sl??
> 
> ps: nicht in den falschenhals kriegen. es ist eine ernstgemeinte frage. haben alle geschoben? *


tscha, nu iss die frage wohl schon n bissl älter aber, antworten sollt man ja trotzdem:
also, erstma, ja, geschoben haben so ziehmlich alle...und, so leicht iss det bike auch wieder nich und mit einem hohen sattel kommt man da wohl auch nicht so unbedingt rüber...
ne sid hab ich auch nich...iss ne rst.
und der nick ist eher auf meinen rahmen zu beziehen und evt. noch darauf, das es nun mittlerweile der 3. davon ist , naja, garantiefall...
und nochwat: keine angst, bekomm det bestimmt nich inn falschen hals, hab ja nur einen.... 
oh, fast hätt ichs vergessen, einer iss doch über den ollen baum gesprungen, aber auch nur 1 oder 2 mal auf 8 runden...
so long, bis denn dann irgendwann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mel (2. Mai 2003)

@zu g: ok, wahrscheinlich sieht die stelle auf dem foto harmloser, als sie wirklich war... ist oft so... danke für die antwort.


----------



## Jackass1987 (2. Mai 2003)

Hallo 

hab jetzt auch mal mein Bike abgelichtet. 

Meine Ausstattung : 

CUBE LTD Rahmen 18 " 
DUKE XC '03 80 mm
Magura Clara '02
Corratec ZZYZX Laufradsatz
Unbekannte Schläuche
Schwalbe Fast Fred 2.2 
LX Kurbel mit Octalink Lager
Ritchey Comp Vorbau, Lenker und Sattelstütze
XT Schaltwerk und Umwerfer 
Deore Rapidfire 
HG 53 Kassette und Kette 
Selle Italia XO Sattel
Sigma Sport Targa 
Ritchey V2 Comp Klickpedale

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mein Bike mal bewerten könntet. Was gefällt euch, was gefällt euch nicht ? Was kann man besser machen ? Wie gefällt es euch vom Design ?












Mfg jackass !


----------



## $ucker (2. Mai 2003)

Mmh, bei den verbauten parts hab ich keine verbesserungvorschläge, sind ja alle altbewert!!!

nur ich hätte vielleicht statt den schwarzen parts silberne verwendet, ich glaub das lieht an dem rahmen schicker aus!!!
aber die pedale fallen schön ins auge


----------



## Stoke (2. Mai 2003)

Die goldene Kurbel passt irgendwie überhaupt nicht ins Bild!
Da wäre wohl eine silberne Deore oder XT besser gewesen.


----------



## SteffenScott (3. Mai 2003)

ne xt würd super passen und ne duke race in iceblue oder wie das heißt.
aber preis leistung sind die bikes von cube nATÜRLICH TOP; DA KANN MAN NICH MECKERN


----------



## Jackass1987 (3. Mai 2003)

naja ich das mit der goldenen LX ist geschmackssache. Mir gefällt sie auf jeden Fall und ich finde auch das sie an mein Bike passt. 

Das mit der Gabel hatte ich mir auch überlegt aber meiner meinung nach passt sie nicht so toll an das Bike. In wirklichkeit ist der SID-blaue teil noch etwas dunkler und dann passt die sehr helle DUKE Race nicht mehr richtig dran. 

@ $ucker 

was soll das heissen die pedale fallen ins auge ??? Gefällts dir oder gefällt dir das nicht ?

es sieht noch fällt noch mehr ins auge wenn ich drauf sitze weil ich noch mit roten Specialized Klickschuhen fahre. 

was wahrscheinlich bald runterfliegt ist der Reifen. Ich bin auf losem schotter nur am rutschen und muss sehr vorsichtig in die Kurven gehen  

wahscheinlich werde ich nen Explorer aufziehen. Vielleicht sogar die Supersonic variante. 

Mfg jackass !


----------



## $ucker (3. Mai 2003)

Nun, das es mir ins auge fällt soll heißen, dass es mir gut gefällt!!!
mein streeter is schlißelich auch komplett schwarz, und hatt nen roten bremssattel an der grimeca vorne und orange leitröllchen an der führung!!!



Also, pedale unbedingt dranlassen


----------



## frozenfrogz (3. Mai 2003)

Aber seit dem hat sich einiges geändert.

GT Lightning Ti custom

Dann also bitte mal EUERSENF. Aber gehörig.

Gruß, fro


----------



## mete (3. Mai 2003)

eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (3. Mai 2003)

zwei


----------



## Speedster (3. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von frozenfrogz _
> *GT Lightning Ti custom[/IMG] *


Jjjjjau! - das sieht nach Tempo aus!   Erzähl' mal mehr zu:
o Bereifung, Luftdruck, Laufräder
o Warum diese Gabel (und keine leichte, starre)?
o Gesamtgewicht
o Erspare uns Schreikrämpfe und versichere uns, dass das *kein* permanent montierter Fahrradständer ist da hinten rechts 

Ansonsten: Hut ab!!

Speedster


----------



## frozenfrogz (3. Mai 2003)

Zuerst mal: Der Ständer ist leider notwendiges Übel. Ich trete mir jedes mal geistig in den Ar$ch, wenn ich das Rad aus dem Keller hohle, aber leider geht´s nicht anders.
Der Kommentar meines Vater: Du willst das hoffentlich nicht SO da hängen lassen?!? (In unserem Keller stehen und hängen schon 8 oder 10 Räder von Mama, Papa und 2Geschwistern  )
War platzmäßig einfach nicht anders zu machen.

Hier mal die technischen Daten:

GT Lightning Ti custom (was haltet ihr von Slipstreamer?)
Judy FSX carbon. Ich hatte zu Anfang ´ne alte Z1 *schäm* drinne und dann eine Cannondale P-Bone. Ich wollte eigentlich nur Starrgabel fahren, hatte aber echte Probleme noch irgendwoher was passendes zu finden. Die P-Bone war nur ne Notlösung und ist nach einer Hand voll Kilometer wieder raus geflogen.
Argument 1: -Die Gabel war knalleblau (die aus meinem "Teile ab zu geben" Thread. Ist mittlerweile übrigens verkauft)
2: -Die Geometrie war nicht wirklich gut. Der Rahmen ist auf Federgabel mit 70-80mm(?) aus gelegt und die P-Bone hat doch recht niedrig gebaut.

Die FSX fand ich schick, außerdem sind da Englunds drin, wodurch die Gabel nicht sooo viel schwerer ist als ne starre Gabel...
Alternativ würde ich natürlich auch sehr gerne eine zum Rahmen passende Titan Gabel verbauen. Die sind aber doch irgendwie recht teuer 

Laufräder sind XTR mit Mavic X517 (nicht die leichtesten, aber ich wollte welche, die ich auch abseits der Straße mal fahren kann).

Die Schaltung ist komplett XT 9-Fach

Bremsen: Magura Johnny T´s

Sattel: Flight SLR 135g

Vorbau: Syntace Megaforce 254 (wird evtl. noch gegen einen Ritchey WCS getauscht, den hab ich noch bei nem Kumpel gut)

Lenker: Syntace Duraflite

Und jetzt zur Bereifung:

Z.Zt. fahre ich den Ritchey Tom Slick in 1´´ mit 7Bar. (wird von Ritchey als optimaler Druck an gegeben. Mehr hab ich mich erst mal nicht getraut...)

Im Winter bzw. wenn´s mal in den Wald gehen soll kommen dann wieder entweder Ritchey Z-Max oder Michelin Wildgripper City (1,5´´ Slick mit Negativprofil) drauf.

Zum Thema Gewicht kann ich nicht wirklich viel sagen, weil ich keine anständige Waage besitze. Ich hab mich mal grade mit und ohne Bike gewogen und gemerkt, daß sich mein Gewicht seit vor dem Winter nicht verändert hat  
Ach ja. Danach wiegt das Rad: knapp 11000 Gramm incl. aller Teile wie Sigma BC1600 und Cateye keineahnungwiedielampenheißen. Ich darf also nach StVZO mit Batterieleuchten fahren 
Ist nicht das leichteste, aber das liegt wohl vor allem an den dicken Bremsen, dem stabilen LRS und der Gabel.
Am Rahmen kann´s nicht liegen, den hab ich damals mal auf die Küchenwaage gelegt. Keine 1,5 Kilo hat der gewogen.

Zum Thema Tempo:
Laut meinem Sigma liegt mein Geschwindigkeitsrekord in dieser Kombination bei 69,9 Km/H (Hab die ALufräder mit´m Bandmaß auf den Millimeter genau gemessen). Das war allerdings nachts, Berg runter ohne daß irgendwelche Leute im Weg waren. Wer die Strecke mal testen will:

Staffelsgasse in Alfter (bei Bonn). Aber bitteschön erst mal mit eigener Kraft HOCH fahren und dann die Abfahrt genießen. Wehe ich entdecke da nen faulen DDDler mit´m Shuttlebus hoch fahren 

Durch den Umstieg von Michelin WG City auf die Tom Slicks bin ich auf der Strecke den Berg runter im Schnitt um 7 Km/H schneller geworden (Hätte ich vorher auch nicht gedacht).

Na ich hör jetzt lieber mal auf zu schreiben, sonst ließt das nachher keiner mehr.

Falls noch wer was wissen will, einfach fragen.

Gruß, Freddy.


----------



## Speedster (4. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von frozenfrogz _
> *Und jetzt zur Bereifung:
> Z.Zt. fahre ich den Ritchey Tom Slick in 1´´ mit 7Bar. (wird von Ritchey als optimaler Druck an gegeben. Mehr hab ich mich erst mal nicht getraut...)*


Hast du die gerade frisch drauf oder kannst du schon eine "Langstrecken-Bewertung" der Tom Slicks abgeben? Ich hatte die (allerdings 1.4 Zoll) für mein Rad auch in Erwägung gezogen - mein Händler aber hatte mir abgeraten, wegen angeblich hoher Pannenanfälligkeit. Kannst ja mal berichten.

7 Bar (also ca. 100 PSI?) dürften bei einem 1-Zoll-Slick wohl ruhig noch etwas nach oben verändert werden, glaube ich. Den selben Druck (statt vom Hersteller angegebenen max. 90 PSI) verpasse ich meinen 1.3 Zoll dicken Vredestein S-Licks.

Speedster


----------



## crazy.man77 (4. Mai 2003)

mein Rocky....


----------



## frozenfrogz (4. Mai 2003)

Den Tom Slick hab ich gerade mal 100 Km drauf.
Da kann ich also noch nix im Bezug auf langzeit Test sagen.
Spätestens, wenn ich den ersten Platten habe, sag ich bescheid 
Allerdings bin ich gestern auf dem Weg nach Hause an einer Kreuzung vorbei gekommen, wo es mächtig gescheppert haben muß. Da waren auf mehrere Meter Glassplitter en mass. Da hab ich gedacht: Nu is vorbei, ab jetzt muste dann wohl schieben.
Ich war nämlich mitten durch gefahren (mindestens 4 Meter voll durch die Splitter). Aber nix ist passiert. Somit also schon mal

!Hut Ab!

Hätte ich nicht gedacht.

So long, Gruß fro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heinzi (8. Mai 2003)

ziemlich viel Taiwan Zeugs wird hier hergezeigt, oder?


----------



## Tri_Freak (8. Mai 2003)

Ich habe schon mal gepostet und wird also hier nur den Link zeigen. Ist aber ein Trek Carbon, jetzt neu mit einen SID XC Race Dämpfer und XT 9 fach (vorher alles 8 fach) und demnächst neue XT 2003 Kurbel

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=970&papass=&sort=1&thecat=511


Tri Freak


----------



## Randy Andy (8. Mai 2003)

Taiwan hin Taiwan her....

wenn du mir jetzt erzählen willst das Du einen bronzenen P21 mit silbernen Tune naben und champagner Farbenen WCS parts fährst, beneid ich dich!
Aber mein softtail lieb ich trotzdem!

Andy 

unsa ahna fährt kaan japahnaa!


----------



## Jackass1987 (8. Mai 2003)

@ Heinzi 

was hast du den gegen Taiwan Zeugs ? Ich glaube nicht das du kein Teil an deinem Bike hast das aus Taiwan stammt. Immerhin gibt es viele gute Hersteller im aisaitischen Raum und ich würde auch sagen, das viele Hersteller wie glaube ich auch Rock SHox in Taiwan produzieren lassen. 

So lange de Qualität stimmt iste s doch ok. Man muss ja auch ordentlich für die Qualität bezahlen und dafür kann man dann auch gut ausgebildete Taiwanesen einstellen  

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (8. Mai 2003)

wollte nur mal sagen, dass ich das element da etwas weiter oben unheimlich schön find!  
aber eigentlich sollte da schon ne schwarze stütze rein


----------



## Jackass1987 (8. Mai 2003)

Herr der Ritzel hat Recht. 

Eine schwarze Ritchey WCS würde besser passen  

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Gulaschmeister (11. Mai 2003)

Das Foto ist zwar nur ein Schnellschuss, aber ich hoffe gut genug erkennbar...zieht drüber her...lasst keine gute Speiche dran...aber ihr dürft auch was nettes sagen *g*


Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie man ein Pic größer als 60Kb hier hinbekommen kann ???


----------



## Jackass1987 (11. Mai 2003)

du musst es auf einen Server hochladen der damit keine Probleme hat. 

Entweder lädst du es auf eine Homepage hoch oder einen Webspace. 

Wenns nicht grösser als 500 kb ist kannst du es mir auch schicken dann lade ich es von meinem Webspace hoch ! 

Oder du benutzt das Fotoalbum 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Gulaschmeister (11. Mai 2003)

Also, da isses nun, mein kleiner dreckiger Schatz, über Lob/Kritik jeglicher Art würd ich mich freuen !


----------



## nurichdarf (11. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gulaschmeister _
> *Also, da isses nun, mein kleiner dreckiger Schatz, über Lob/Kritik jeglicher Art würd ich mich freuen !
> 
> 
> ...



Das sieht doch tatsächlich so aus, als hättest du das arme Bike an eine Kinderschaukel gefesselt.   

und 

Wo ist dein rechter *Lenkerendstopfen *  

und 

was hängt da hinten runter  

Aber geiles bike.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanglwirt (11. Mai 2003)

das sieht eher so aus als ob er n galgen an sein sattel gehängt hat )


----------



## Gulaschmeister (11. Mai 2003)

Der Galgen ist meine mobile Hinrichtungsstätte für Wanderer die keinen Platz machen  , schmarrn, das Ding gehört als Kletterseil zur Schaukel, an die es übrigens nicht gefesselt ist. Bikes aus Freilandhaltung rulen ! Naja, und den Lenkerstopfen findet man so 3-4mm weiter drinnen, den hat's mir mal reingedrückt und ich weiß net wie ich den wieder rausbekommen soll  . Mal ne Frage: Welche Disc würdet ihr da hinbauen oder soll ich lieber die HS33 lassen...bin gerade voll am grübeln, weiß net, bin halt auch öfters bei Nässe unterwegs und so *überleg*


----------



## Jackass1987 (11. Mai 2003)

kommt ganz auf deinen Geldbeutel an denke ich. Ich weiss auch nicht was dir an der >Scheibenbremse wichtig ist. Preis ? Gewicht ? Bremskraft ? 

Generell wär ne Disk sicher ganz cool an deinem Bike 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Gulaschmeister (11. Mai 2003)

Was soll der  hinter den "Würde cool aussehen" ? Ironie ?

Um was es mir geht ist eben die höhere Verzögerung und vor allem die Sache mit der Nässe, ausgeben will ich max. 300, Schmerzgrenze 400, Naben und Laufräder sind Disctauglich. Ne Ultraleichtdisc muss es net unbedingt sein, ein gewisses Maß an Standfestigkeit sollte schon drin sein.


----------



## Stoke (11. Mai 2003)

Hm, an dein bike würde eine louise sicher ganz gut passen. Bietet perfekte bremsleistungen, und ist zudem nicht wirklich schwer.
Marta würde ich nicht nehmen, die hat für ihr nur geringfügig wenigeres gewicht zu wenig bremskraft.
Ob du einen anderen hersteller auch in erwägung ziehst, ist natürlich dir überlassen. Ich bin mit Magura jedenfalls sehr zufrieden.
Aber wozu eine DISK wenn du mit deiner HS33 zufrieden bist?
Oder ist das nicht der Fall?


----------



## Gulaschmeister (11. Mai 2003)

Weiß nicht, ob ne Grimeca 12.1 oder so was wäre. Auf die Shimanosachen würde ich Prozente bekommen, weiß allerdings nicht wieviel und ob sich ne XT da rechnet. Wohl eher nicht. 
Louise klingt gut, weiß einer was genaueres zu der neuen die da in Planung ist ?
Nun ja, mit der HS33 bin ich an sich voll zufrieden, nur die üblichen Nachteile einer Felgenbrake stören mich, also das schleifen der Beläge wenn Dreck drauf ist nach ner Matschdurchfahrt und so Sachen, der Bremskraftverlust wenn's nass ist und so, ansonsten würde die HS33 schon dranbleiben, wenn man das lösen könnte. Ist halt so das ne Freundin von mir momentan auf der Suche nach ner neuen Brake ist und ich ihr die HS33, kein halbes Jahr alt, direkt verkaufen könnte und somit schon mal nen Hunderter für die Disc hätte.


----------



## Schlammpaddler (12. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gulaschmeister _
> *Also, da isses nun, mein kleiner dreckiger Schatz, über Lob/Kritik jeglicher Art würd ich mich freuen !
> 
> *



Hi Meister!

Wenn es etwas dreckiger wäre, dann würde es fast so schön aussehen wie meins.  
Momentan ist es in feinstem pfälzer Sand eingehüllt.  

Grüssle
Martin


----------



## SteffenScott (12. Mai 2003)

hier mal meine bescheidenen bikes

http://www.htw-dresden.de/~s51364/steffen/Scannen0005.jpg[/IMG] 

schafft hab ich schon gekürzt und hinten wieder die v-brake rangebastellt
http://www.htw-dresden.de/~s51364/steffen/Scannen0001.jpg[/url][/IMG] 
allerdings mit 321 hinten und maxxis minion dh 2,5er


----------



## bretho (12. Mai 2003)

..meins !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frozenfrogz (13. Mai 2003)

...

Hattest Du noch vor den Gabelschaft von Bike 1 zu kürzen, oder spielst Du DangerMouse    

Gruß, fro

P.S.: Solltest Du Dich damit ins Krankenhaus befördern und Ur-Plötzlich keinen Bock mehr auf Biken haben: Ich würd schon dafür sorgen, daß Du´s nicht ungenutzt im Keller vergammeln lassen mußt.


----------



## SteffenScott (13. Mai 2003)

glaub ich dir . nee schafft hab ich natürlich geküzrt, bloß gabel war neu und ich habs direkt nachn einbau fotografiert. und bremse hinten hab ich natürlich auch noch montiert.
ich bin erstmal soweit mit dem bike zufrieden allerdimgs kommen bis spätestens juli noch fast fred drauf. bin zurzeit blank
und irgendwann kommen nochn paar wcs parts aber das kann dauern


----------



## Jackass1987 (13. Mai 2003)

willst du dir wirklich nen Fast Fred holen ??? 

Ich fahre im Moment einen. Bin aber nicht so recht begeistert. 

1. Du hast keinen Grip bei steilen Auffahrten. SOwohl auf Schotter, Sand oder Wurzeln.

2. Schnelle Schotter Kurven gleichen einer Gradwanderung. Wenn da zweiter Biker ins Spiel kommt hast du schon so gut wie verloren. Weil in solchen Kurven bremsen oder nachkorrigieren kann beim Fast Fred zum STurz führen. 

3. Auf nassen Boden überhaupt kein Grip. Nicht mal auf der Strasse. Hab mich erst am Freitag auf die Fresse gelegt weil ich mit dem FASt Fred auf ner nassen schiene ausgerutscht bin. 

weis nicht ob ich mir wieder den Reifen holen würde. Denke würde eher zum CONTI Explorer oder ähnlichem greifen. 

In einer Sache ist der Fast Fred jedoch unschlagbar. Auf der Strasse geht er gewaltig ab 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## SteffenScott (13. Mai 2003)

naja ich bin am überlegen leichtbau oder nich. eventuell will ich mal den little albert testen aber ich schau mir nochmal die gewichte an. der twister is auch besch... hat nen kumpel von mir


----------



## Gulaschmeister (13. Mai 2003)

Will ja net nerven oder so...aber könnt ihr euch vielleicht nochmal meinem Posting auf der vorhergehenden Seite zuwenden ? Wäre echt nett von euch !


----------



## SteffenScott (13. Mai 2003)

also 1. du kannst nen größeres bild hochladen wenn du ne eigene page hast.
da is ein stück über der leiste wo du dein senf abgeben kannst bei ner antowrt ne leiste da steht was von IMG da klickst du drauf, dann gibst du die seite an und dann erscheint dein bild.
2. bremse wenn dann würd ich die system 8 oder xt nehmen, sind ja baugleich und passen zu deim bike gut und vom gewicht ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gulaschmeister (13. Mai 2003)

Wie verhält sich die XT/Sys 8 zur Sys 12 ?


----------



## RobBj123 (13. Mai 2003)

Poste deine Frage nochmal im richtigen Forum und du wirst eine (oder mehrere...) Antworten erhalten!


----------



## Jackass1987 (13. Mai 2003)

@ steffen scott 

der Little Albert ist sicher auch nicht schlecht. Habe auch daran gedacht, auf Leichtbaureifen wie den Twister zu setzen aber ich hasse es während einer Tour zu flicken. Ausserdem habe ich gemerkt das der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied vom Fast Fred zum Explorer nur auf Strassen teilen überwiegt. Die Zeit und vor allem Kraft die man beim Uphill einspart, kann man ohne Porbleme auf der Strasse wieder einsetzen und fast genauso schnell. Ausserdem ist man schon eher auf der sicheren Seite. 

Werde mir sicher keine "Halbglatze" wieder holen. 

@ Gulaschmeister

Ich würde dir eine Louise oder XT Disk empfehlen. Das sind beides sehr solide Bremsen. DU brauchst doch sicher keine DH-Bremse aber auch kein Leichtbaukram. Die XT und die Louise sind echte Allrounder. 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Motivatus (13. Mai 2003)

schön schön, aber wer zahlt euch die ganzen verbogenen sids?? so zwecks bremssteifigkeit und so...


----------



## SteffenScott (14. Mai 2003)

höhö dann schau dir das mal an




und die sid ist wie neu. ausserdem hat jo ne duke an sein scott.
und wenn sid dann die xc mit scheibe. weil is ja stahlfeder und dadurch ne spur steifer


----------



## opauli (14. Mai 2003)

Wie stehts denn hiermit!? Für kritik bin ich offen. Wer fährt denn noch ein DeKerf? Zuschrift bitte mit Foto! Mann könnte ja auch einmal über ein Bundesweites Treffen aller Dekerf'ler nachdenken, oder?


----------



## SteffenScott (14. Mai 2003)

mein bike in aktueller ausstattung. schafft wurde natürlich noch gekürzt(weil neue gabel) und hinten v-brake dran.
wiegt 10,8-10,7kg mit der sid race die ich erst drin hatte hat das bike nochmal gute 100gramm weniger gewogen, aber lock out is ne nette erfindung


----------



## Hugo (14. Mai 2003)

sid xc ne stahlfeder????

und selbst wenn das so wär....was bitte hat das federmedium mit der steifigkeit zu tun?!?!?


----------



## SteffenScott (14. Mai 2003)

die xc hat doch eine seite stahlfeder, jedenfalls kann man die xc "angeblich" eher mit disc fahren als race usw. wegen stahlfeder auf einer seite.
naja ich bleib bei meiner sid sl


----------



## Clemens (15. Mai 2003)

> Zitat SteffenScott
> die xc hat doch eine seite stahlfeder, jedenfalls kann man die xc "angeblich" eher mit disc fahren als race usw. wegen stahlfeder auf einer seite.



Mann, dann habe ich ja bei meinen früheren SID XC (hatte insgesamt 4 Stück), zumindest auf einer Seite immer die Stahlfeder mit Luft befüllt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenScott (15. Mai 2003)

ok dann hab ich da was verwechselt, kann jeden mal passieren, aber trotzdem frag ich mich warum manchmal gesagt wird das ne xc eher disctauglich sein soll?


----------



## Hugo (15. Mai 2003)

ganz einfach

die xc is eben keine sl..das sl steht für SUPER-LIGHT...ob sie das von mercedes haben???

egal....die sl und alle modelle darüber sind eben extrems gewichtoptimiert

bei der xc is noch mehr fleisch dran als bei ihren leichten schwestern, deswegen isse steifer


----------



## *adrenalin* (15. Mai 2003)

@clemens

wo ist denn dein neues bike? wir warten auf die fotos!!!!!!!


----------



## Jackass1987 (15. Mai 2003)

für was steht eigentlich SID ? Oder is das ein Eigenanme wie Judy oder DUKE ?

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## frozenfrogz (15. Mai 2003)

Ich tippe auf:

Some Idiotic Device

oder

Simply Ineffective Dumbfµck

 

Nee. Jetzt mal im Ernst: Keine Ahnung...


----------



## Ditsch (15. Mai 2003)

Hi!
Gibts hier auch irgend jemanden der noch so ein gutes altes Rocky Mountain Blizzard hat?

Ich kann mich ums vergasen nicht entscheiden was ich fuer ein CC Raedchen aufbauen will und dann noch diese Galerie...

...Specialized S-Works...
...Nicolai Argon...
...lecker Rockies...

...wie will ich mich auf die Sch... Arbeit konzentrieren, wenn mir nach Ankucken der Bilder noch mehr Bikes im Kopf rum schwirren?

Wenn ich gerade mitten im Schwaermen bin
@Clemens:
Wieviel kostet den dieser goettliche Rahmen?

 DITSCH


----------



## Seiffer (15. Mai 2003)

Naja, ich muss mich ja fast schämen hier... Aber hier ist meins (allerdings noch ohne die jetzt verbauten Maviv 517 mit XT):


----------



## mischiflix (16. Mai 2003)

@ seiffer: schickes rad, vor allem die gabel gefällt mir (die war doch auch so schön leicht oder?)
aber drei sachen würd ich änderen: 
1. gerader vorbau
2. anderer sattel
3. alles SCHWARZ machen  

aso, thema sid: stand auf den alten noch drauf im hintergrund der buchstaben, aber ich hatte nie eine...wenns wirklich von interesse ist kann ich ja ma n bissl Rum-schaun ob ich noch eine find wos draufstehn tuten tut
so long, gute nacht


----------



## Seiffer (16. Mai 2003)

Vorbau und Sattelstütze sind in Planung (schwarz und gerade), der Sattel ist gut, der bleibt *g*

Die Gabel ist aber nur eine Indy XC (also nicht wirklich toll), kommt auch irgendwann ne andere rein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PrimOChris (16. Mai 2003)

Das Thema war doch "Kunstwerke"...
Mit diesen Reifen (2,2" und 2,35") ca. 10,3kg.


----------



## desigual (17. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von funki _
> *
> Mich faszieniert einfach die Technik und meine 3.000km reiße ich im Jahr auch runter.
> Viel Spaß beim biken *



Gratz zu deinem Bike aber für 3000km hast du schon extremst hingelangt. Als 3000 km-Biker (ich fahre in der gleichen Klasse) merkt man z.B. Den Unterschied zwischen normalen Eggbeatern und Triple-Titans überhaupt net. Solche Teile sind eigentlich eher für Leute gedacht die bei der Transalp unter die ersten 10 kommen wollen.
Sich ein robustes ordentliches Bike zu kaufen ist eine Sache aber Leichtbau zu jedem Preis ist eher was für einen Personenkreis der das ganze professionell betreibt.
Das Teamfully des Meridateams (XC Mission Elite) kostet übrigens weniger als die Hälfte (4000) und die Fahrer(innen) gewinnen Rennen damit.

Nix für ungut wünsche dir noch viel Spass beim Biken aber das ist wie im Tennisclub. Da gibt es ne Handvoll Leute die net so toll spielen aber alle paar Manate n neuen Schläger haben und denken es geht dann besser.


----------



## voteccer (17. Mai 2003)

White Lightning, oder so ähnlich ...


----------



## Seiffer (17. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *Bergaufrad eins *



Ahhh, geil ein Fuel. Welche Erfahrungen hast Du mit der flexenden Ketternstrebe???


----------



## Traumfinder (20. Mai 2003)

Mein Hobel:


----------



## Speedster (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Traumfinder _
> *Mein Hobel: *


Du besitzt und nutzt einen *Plattenspieler*?! Was für ein Fabrikat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Traumfinder (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Speedster _
> *Du besitzt und nutzt einen Plattenspieler?! Was für ein Fabrikat?    *



Plattenspieler rules! Wo sonst könnte ich meine ganzen Schätze abspielen?? Mein alter Thorens hat das zeitliche gesegnet, und das ist jetzt ein Nachbau von ´nem Technics! Tonabnehmer ist Ortofon! 

Das beste: Meine Nichte was letztens zu Besuch da und fragt mich was denn das für ein "Apparat" sei! Mein Bruder und ich haben uns dann angesehen und wussten nicht ob wir weinen oder lachen sollten...


----------



## mission-husky (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Traumfinder _
> *Das beste: Meine Nichte was letztens zu Besuch da und fragt mich was denn das für ein "Apparat" sei! Mein Bruder und ich haben uns dann angesehen und wussten nicht ob wir weinen oder lachen sollten...     *


Muuuuhahaha, kenne ich, so`ne Situation hatte ich letztes Jahr auch mal!


----------



## Speedster (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Traumfinder _
> *[...] und fragt mich was denn das für ein "Apparat" sei! Mein Bruder und ich haben uns dann angesehen und wussten nicht ob wir weinen oder lachen sollten...     *


Lachen - nur lachen! Für Kinder kann es ein Schock sein, wenn in ihrer Gegenwart Erwachsene in Tränen ausbrechen  

Schniekes Radl übrigens!


----------



## Traumfinder (20. Mai 2003)

> Lachen - nur lachen! Für Kinder kann es ein Schock sein, wenn in ihrer Gegenwart Erwachsene in Tränen ausbrechen



War ja auch nicht bildlich gemeint...   



> Schniekes Radl übrigens!



Thx!


----------



## Traumfinder (20. Mai 2003)

...dann hier auch noch:


----------



## Flameboy (20. Mai 2003)

Meiner einer, ein Corratec Tokun






any Comments ?


achso, brauche neue reifen, was empfehlt ihr den grad?
wichtig: sollte 2,1 oder breiter sein und durchschlagsicher


----------



## Jackass1987 (20. Mai 2003)

kommt drauf an was dir noch wichtig ist ? Ist das Gewicht egal ???

Ich würde pauschal nen Conti Vertcial Empfehlen. Explorer wär auch ganz gut. 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Flameboy (20. Mai 2003)

ich lieg eh schon über 13kg da is es nicht ganz so wild


Atm hab ich vorne wie hinten nen Continental ProTection drauf


----------



## RobBj123 (20. Mai 2003)

Bitte nicht diesen Thread für andere Fragen missbrauchen, sondern lieber einen eigenen aufmachen - da werden dir auch viel mehr Leute helfen!


----------



## Ditsch (20. Mai 2003)

Soderle, will auch mal was dazu hoeren!

Hinter dem Link versteckt sich mein Klein Palomino.
Neben dem Epic sicherlich der leckerste Hinterbau dens momentan gibt (zumindest den mein Popo bis jetzt kennengelernt hat):

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=5095

Gruessle

 DITSCH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cannathon (20. Mai 2003)

Habe es zwar schon mal gepostest, jetzt aber mit UST Laufräder.


----------



## Gorth (20. Mai 2003)

@Traumfinder:

na das wurde aber auch Zeit dass du zur Digicam greifst  
Haste das Ding mittlerweile mal gewogen?


Gruss
Gorth


----------



## Traumfinder (21. Mai 2003)

Na Du bist witzig! Ich habe keine DigiCam um musste erstmal irgendwen auftreiben der mal ein paar PIcs von dem Hobel macht. Klappte dann doch noch mal....   

Wegen Gewicht: Ich habe keine zuverlässige Waage die ich benutzen könnte. Ich habe mir die digitale von der Nachbarin geliehen, aber da hatte ich schon beim "probewiegen" bei fünf Versuchen fünf verschiedene Ergebnisse (mit einer Diff. von bis zu 2,1 Kilo)     Deshalb kann ich dazu keine Angaben machen...


----------



## Jackass1987 (21. Mai 2003)

das mit den hauswaagen kannst du vergessen. Das wird nix. Hab ich bei mir auch schon festgestellt. Ich hatte werte zwischen 14 kg und 10,5 kg was beides nicht sein kann. 

Weis einer wo man nen ordentlichen Federkraftmesser bekommt woran man das bike aufhängen kann. Sowas dürfte doch nicht so teuer sein udn müsste auch recht genau sein. Bekommt man sowas noch ? Weis einer wo ?

Brauch kein digitaldisplay


----------



## petcash (21. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Ditsch _
> *Soderle, will auch mal was dazu hoeren!
> 
> Hinter dem Link versteckt sich mein Klein Palomino.
> ...


----------



## petcash (21. Mai 2003)

@ Jackass1987 

Federwagen gibt es z.B. beim Campingaustatter zum Wiegen von Gasflaschen. Genauigkeit schätze ich mal +- 0,25 kg. -Also mir reichts aus,
sonst geh´doch mal in ´nen Bikeshop, die lassen dich bestimmt mal wiegen.

petcash


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (21. Mai 2003)

@Jackass1987
Geh mal in den nächsten Fischerladen und hole dir dort eine Fischwaage. Die bis 20kg reicht. So eine habe ich mir auch geholt.
Die Skala ist in 100 Grammschritten.


----------



## Manitou (21. Mai 2003)

Wem ist das schöne OCLV hinten rechts???

Manitou


----------



## Ditsch (21. Mai 2003)

Neee, waere schoen wenns im meinem Keller so aussehen wuerde! Das ist die Wohnung von einem Kumpel von mir (genauso wie das gute alte OCLV). Ist aber auch nur so orgendtlich weil er seine Ducati 999 erwartet , dieses geile Stueck italienischer Motorentechnik!

 DITSCH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Traumfinder (21. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von M.E.C.Hammer _
> *@Jackass1987
> Geh mal in den nächsten Fischerladen und hole dir dort eine Fischwaage. Die bis 20kg reicht. So eine habe ich mir auch geholt.
> Die Skala ist in 100 Grammschritten. *



Und kostet??


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (21. Mai 2003)

Hm weiß nicht mehr so genau. Glaube so um die 20,- .


----------



## Aqueblue (22. Mai 2003)

Alles supernette bikes meines ist diese hier 
Ist von der internetseite.
Hatte allerdings keine Scheibenbremsen dranne sondern Avid V Brakes.
Habe dann schwarze HS 33 anbauenlassen bin da nicht so fit:-(

Im moment ist es gerade beim Fachhändler LX Gruppe wird gegen komplette Shimano XT Gruppe 2003 mit Disc Brakes getauscht.

Was könnte man dem bike denn noch gutes tun ?
Machtmal vorschläge wenn ihr ideen habt.
Was mich noch interessieren würde wären weiße Felgen aber habe leider noch keine gefunden :-(
Vieleicht könnt ihr weiterhelfen.


----------



## Ditsch (22. Mai 2003)

Ist das ein 28 Zoller, also ein Cross Rad? Die Raeder sehen so gross aus!
Sieht aber richtig lecker aus, vor allem zum Kilometer knuebbeln!

Gruessle

 DITSCH


----------



## SteffenScott (22. Mai 2003)

sind 28" hab mir gestern auch ein stevens gekauft, morgen hol ich das gute stück ab, allerdings ein rennrad


----------



## Aqueblue (22. Mai 2003)

Ja ist ein 28 Zoll bei einer größe von 1.95m sehe ich auf nem 26 aus wie ein affe auf dem berüchtigtem Schleifstein 

Hoffe das ich es bis zum WE fertig umgebaut wieder habe dann mach ich mal ein pic welches auch nur meines zeigt 

Also habt ihr noch ideen 

Andere federgabel oder andereas ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROTWILDER (29. Mai 2003)

2003er RCC-08 Rahmen, kompl. 2003er XTR u.s.w


----------



## Hugo (29. Mai 2003)

also rahmen und xtr sind ja okay, aber die gabel udn die pedale sowie die anbauteile (okay die sattelstütze geht) sind doch nur vorübergehend, oder?!

da gäbs einiges was mich interessiern würde...was machst du mit dem rad(kurzer vorbau und riser lenker aber gekröpfte sattelstütze)....keine klickpedale, ne recht schwerer gabel...wie viel federweg fährst du damit eigentlich?

zieml. dicke(schwere) reifen aber n rahmen für 1320 euro der grad ma 150gr. leichter is als sein "kleiner bruder" dafür aber 400 mehr kostet und n längeres oberrohr hat, wo wir wieder beim vorbau wärn

also was machst du mit dem rad, wie alt und schwer bist du und was hat dich dazu bewogen das rad so auf zu baun


----------



## Jackass1987 (29. Mai 2003)

also ich finde das auch sehr komisch. Ich finde, das das Gesamtkonzept nicht sehr schlüssig ist. 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## gemorje (29. Mai 2003)

hier mein neuer, kleiner schatz:












Ein paar Kleinigkeiten werden noch geändert und dann isses vollbracht.
Die Nokon Brems-, die Gore Fibretech Schaltzüge sowie die Ritchey WCS Barends sind bestellt.
Die Kette muss ich natürlich noch kürzen (sieht ja jeder).
Des Weitern kommt noch ne neue Sattelstütze dran. Die hier ist zu kurz. (Falls jemand Interesse an na KORE Forged 27,2mm/250mm Sattelstütze hat, bitte melden !  ). Wird noch gegen eine Ritchey WCS oder ne ROOX S4 getauscht.
Ansonsten...


----------



## ROTWILDER (30. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

das ganze ist nur vorübergehend, ich habe erstmal etwas auf den Preis achten müssen, als auf die Parts. Ich möchte natürlich später mal unter die 10kg Marke kommen. Vorbau und Lenker haben sich einfach so ergeben, wobei ich damit sehr gut zurecht komme, wenn man vom Gewicht absieht. Gabel war einfach eine Geldfrage. Der Rest kommt nach und nach. Momentan ist es noch zwar noch kein reinrassiges CC-Race-Bike  aber das wird noch.

Gruss
Rotwilder


----------



## pefro (30. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gemorje _
> *hier mein neuer, kleiner schatz.....:
> *



Hallo,

da hast Du Dir ja ein feines Hardtail aufgebaut. Was mich interessieren würde: Wieviel wiegt denn der Rahmen - ist der steif? Gibts verschiedene Ausführungen vom "Thrill" ? Ist ja doch etwas sonderbar, dass man hochwertigste Komponenten an einen Rahmen baut, der auch in 600 Euro Fuji Serienbikes verwendet wird - nicht missverstehen, mir gefällt der sogar!

Gruß
Peter


----------



## gemorje (30. Mai 2003)

freut mich dass es dir gefällt 
der rahmen wird bis hoch zum suncrest (2. topmodell, das fuji-european marathon team fährt mit dem suncrest) verwendet. d.h. der suncrest rahmen ist bis auf die lackierung baugleich mit meinem.
nur noch der mt. fuji ist hochwertiger.
den rahmen hab ich nicht gewogen. steif ist er allemal. ich wiege allerdings nur 52kg. das heißt er wird bei meinem gewicht sicherlich nicht an die grenzen kommen. schwerere fahrer könnten das besser beurteilen.
gruß, matze


----------



## Violencehammer (31. Mai 2003)

Sooooo hier is mein Bike, is zwar nicht das beste und das neuste aber es hält einiges aus


----------



## Deer (1. Juni 2003)

Hi,

dann will ich mich auch mal anschließen.

Mein Deer Cycles Kb-1:


----------



## Deer (1. Juni 2003)

...und von der anderen Seite:


Gruß
DEER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nimmersatt (1. Juni 2003)

die Premiere ist gelaufen, die ersten 60km sind drauf

Scapin Rudolf, 1600g Stahl vom Feinsten (Columbus Foco), Tune Rennlaufradsatz mit Twister Supersonic, Mz Marathon S etc mit Lebendgewicht 9,8kg

Steif wie Alu, feine Geometrie und man siehts nicht an jeder Ecke


----------



## [email protected]!t (1. Juni 2003)

edel und schön & das wetter stimmt auch


----------



## Deer (1. Juni 2003)

@nimmersatt

sehe ich da einen Syntace F99 Vorbau?

Wenn ja wo hast Du den her und was hast Du dafür bezahlt?

Habe vor mir auch einen zu holen!

Meine Syncros-Stütze steht ebenfalls ca. 265mm raus und das klappt ohne Probs.(um nochmal auf den Thread im Classic Forum zurückzukommen)

Gruß
DEER


----------



## nimmersatt (1. Juni 2003)

Yepp, das ist ein F99, am Rennrad das entsprechende Pendant. 
Hab ich über meinen örtlichen Händler schon vor einigen Wochen (5-7, weiss nicht mehr so genau) bestellt und vorletzte Woche bekommen. 
Gezahlt hab den noch nicht mal, normal halt Liste minus ein paar Prozente, das ganze Paket muss er erst noch zusammenrechnen (Gabelservice etc.).
Dafür wart ich immer noch auf die Eclipse Tubelesskits vom Tune (gleiches Bestelldatum).

Die grossen Batzen Ersparnisse hol ich mir über Schnäppchen wie Rahmen und Gabel.


----------



## RobBj123 (1. Juni 2003)

So, dann wollen wir diesen Thread mal wieder ein bisschen nach oben schieben!






Das Trek Fuel von Kashi Leuchs!


----------



## gambo (1. Juni 2003)

@	
Cannathon  , ist die fox eigentlich serie oder hast du die nachgerüstet?


----------



## JoHo (1. Juni 2003)

@nimmersatt
sehr feines teil, besonders der rahmen is spitze. dazu kann man nur gartulieren!

lg H


----------



## Cannathon (2. Juni 2003)

Nein, die Fox ist nicht Serie, ich habe die Teile einzel gekauft und zusammengeschraubt !

Gruss.


----------



## lula (2. Juni 2003)

also cc ja?
gut!  
dat is meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dj-Airstrike (2. Juni 2003)

und selbst angepinselt oder was?


----------



## Cannathon (2. Juni 2003)

Sieht die Gabel denn so aus als wäre sie gepinselt worden ?!?!

Nein, die Gabel habe ich vom Fox Benelux Distributor so erhalten, spezial Lackierung im CD Team Blue !


----------



## xc-mtb (2. Juni 2003)

Hallo, 

Das die ist auf jeden Fall eines der schönsten Räder in diesem Thread, auch wenn mir die Bremsen nicht so gefallen, aber das ist ja geschmackssache.

Der Rahmen ist einfach nen Traum, gabs glaube ich im Herbst mal bei E-Bay, du hast deinen aber glaub ich schon wesentlich länger.

Herzallerliebst

CUIP

Matze

Wenn ich mal nen paar schöne Aufnahmen von meinem Bike komme zwinge ich euch die anzusehen.


----------



## nimmersatt (2. Juni 2003)

stellvertretend für alle Stahlfahrer


----------



## Clemens (3. Juni 2003)

> Zitat Kramerolli
> 
> @Clemens
> 
> wo ist denn dein neues bike? wir warten auf die fotos!!!!!!!




Ok Freunde.....Ihr habts ja nicht anders gewollt! Hier mein neues schwarzes Spielzeug (zum Zeitpunkt der Aufnahme noch sauber). Einige Werte:

- S-Works FSR Größe M (46cm)
- 2003er XT
- Marta SL mit großen Scheiben
- 2003 Duke SL 80mm
- Hügi240, Mavic 317, DT-Supercomp
- Eggbeater Pedale
- EASTON EA70 Vorbau und Lenker (ab gestern: FSA XC120 + XC190 Rizer)
- Thomson Stütze, Flite TT

Gewicht komplett 11,14 kg.


----------



## Traumfinder (3. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Clemens _
> *
> Ok Freunde.....Ihr habts ja nicht anders gewollt! Hier mein neues schwarzes Spielzeug (zum Zeitpunkt der Aufnahme noch sauber).
> *








Superschönes Teil!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadruner3001 (3. Juni 2003)

so dann muß ich euch auch mal mein Schätzchen zeigen....

eigentlich bin ich ja jetzt fertig mit dem Umbau.
Aber der Wahnsinn läßt grüßen und ich Träume von einer Look LFS 2 Gabel. AX-Lightness Barends und einen Extralight Steuersatz habe ich auch schon wieder bestellt.

Gewicht 9,3 Kilo und absolut geländetauglich.

Rahmen	    TREK STP	
Steuersatz   Bees
Gabel	    Girvin Noleen Carbon Titan schrauben Vl22 Lager	
Vorbau	    Extralite Ultra Road	
Lenker	    Extralite Ultra Bar Carbon	
Bar-Ends	    Tune
Griffe Lenkerband Kork	
Schalter	    Sram XO	
Bremshebel  Altek Hydraulik	
Bremsen Magura HS 33	
Sattel	    Ax Lightness	
Sattelstütze USE Alien Carbon	
Kurbel	     FSA Carbon	
Kettenblätter TA 44, 34 Tune 22	
Kettenblattschrauben Tune, FSA Alu	
Innenlager	FSA Titan	
Pedale	        Ritchey	
Umwerfer         XTR E-Type	
Schaltwerk       Sram XO	
Kette	         Sram PC99 Holow Pin	
Laufradsatz      Spinergy Spox M1	
Reifen Schwalbe Fast Fred Light	
Schläuche	Panaracer Green Lite	
Felgenband	Velox	
Schnellspanner	Tune, schwarz	
Kassette	                Kocmo Titan	
Flaschenhalter	tune Carbon	
Züge/ Außenhüllen	Jagwire Kevlar
Schrauben Titan / Alu	

Bild hochladen will irgendwie nicht ist angeblich zu groß???
JPG 64 KB 
Kann da jemand helfen??


----------



## RobBj123 (3. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von roadruner3001 _
> *Bild hochladen will irgendwie nicht ist angeblich zu groß???
> JPG 64 KB
> Kann da jemand helfen?? *



Ja, das Bild darf nur 60KB haben... 

Wenn du es so groß hochladen möchtest, kannst du es in die Galerie stellen und dann das Bild hier verlinken (bzw. einfügen).


----------



## roadruner3001 (3. Juni 2003)

vielen Dank und hier nochmals der Versuch...


----------



## Buddy (3. Juni 2003)

@Clemens: Dein Bike ist ein Traum  

Fährt es sich denn auch so gut, wie es aussieht ?

Edit: Wo kann man den Rahmen bekommen ?


----------



## Clemens (3. Juni 2003)

und nochmal mein S-Works 

www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=5747&papass=&sort=1&thecat=2


----------



## RobBj123 (3. Juni 2003)

Schönes Rad! Hast du vor das Rad irgendwann noch mit "HighEndParts" nachzurüsten...? Ist ja im Moment mehr ein Super-Rahmen mit Standardparts ne. Aber ich denke der Funktion wirds auch so keinen Abbruch tun...


----------



## zak0r (3. Juni 2003)

4 wochen alt! mutiert langsam von cc gurke zum freerider :/


----------



## $ucker (3. Juni 2003)

Sachma...wo fährst du hauptsächlich bei uns???

zum rad: die double tracks sind überdimensioniert...single tracks hätten vollends gereicht!!!


----------



## Deer (3. Juni 2003)

@xc-mtb

freut mich wenn der Rahmen gefällt.Is halt was, was net jeder hat und womit man sich von der Masse abheben kann.
Hier noch ein paar Daten:

Rahmen: Deer Cycles Kb-1, Noblex Edelstahl(P&P),filled brazed

Gabel: Manitou Skareb Super incl. RAT-Booster

Steuersatz: Chris King

Spacer: 10mm Carbon

Vorbau: Syncros Cattlehead 120/15° (bald Tune oder F99)

Lenker: Syntace Duraflite Superbend 585/9°

Griffe: Oury Grips

Hörnchen: Trek OCLV Carbon

Flaschenhalter: Ringle H2O

Sattelstütze: Syncros Hardcore 425

Sattel: Flite SLR XP

Bremsen: Magura HS33 mit ADP Carbon-Boostern

Schalthebel: XTR Rapidfire

Schaltwerk: XTR Inverse

Umwerfer: XTR

Kassette: XTR Titan 12-32

Kette: Rohloff SLT 99

Schaltzüge: Gore Ultra Light

Kettenblätter: XTR 24-36-48

ADP Carbon Antichainsuck

Kurbel: Race Face Turbine LP

Innenlager: Race Face Taperlock 

Pedale: Shimano 747

Schnellspanner: Ringle Twister Titan

Naben: Hügi 240 (94er Hügi Compact HR-Nabe,je nach Laune)

Felgen: Mavic 618 Ceramic 32L

Speichen: DT Comp 2.0/1.8

Nippel: DT Prolock

Reifen: Conti Explorer pro

Schläuche: Michelin Aircomp Latex


Gruß
DEER


----------



## zak0r (3. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von $ucker _
> *Sachma...wo fährst du hauptsächlich bei uns???
> 
> zum rad: die double tracks sind überdimensioniert...single tracks hätten vollends gereicht!!! *



lieber auf nummer sicher!

und ich fahre halt überall  bürgerbusch, laga gelände, richtung altenberg+blecher etc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (4. Juni 2003)

@ Zak0r: endlich mal ein DRECKIGES Fahrrad!!


----------



## zak0r (4. Juni 2003)

das is da schon wieder sauber  ich hab noch n paar pics von dreckig  ist der letzte ausritt mit dem alten LRS gewesen, wo ich dann auch das hinterrad um ein paar speichen erleichtert hab :/
hier ist das vr noch ungewaschen, hab leider kein bild vom ganzen bike in "richtig dreckig" :/
http://www.metacannibal.net/vr_dreck.jpg

und das ist das bike in der aktuellen optik:

gewicht: egal
WIRKLICH geländetauglich und nicht nur für hungerhaken auf schotterwegen geeignet
und vorallem variabel mit der gabel und der blockierung kannste uphill brettern wie nichts und downhill haste ne fr sänfte
http://www.metacannibal.net/bomberpilot.jpg


----------



## Fischie (5. Juni 2003)

@ zakOr:

Dein Bike in Ehren aber puuuhhh die Barends an dem gekröpften Lenker passt nicht wirklich...

Sonst ist es schick!

Mfg Fischie


----------



## physics (6. Juni 2003)

ich weiss nicht ob es würdig ist hier aufgelistet zu werden, aber ich machs einfach mal 





Hat hauptschächlich XT nur das Schaltwerk ist XTR.
der rest lässt sich erkennen


----------



## Violencehammer (6. Juni 2003)

Warum soll dein bike denn nicht "würdig" sein hier aufgelistet zu werden??? Is doch ein Gutes Bike!!! Ich wäre froh ich hätte das  

Gruss Vio


----------



## petcash (6. Juni 2003)

@ physiks
@violencehammer

also ich verfolge den thread ja schon von anfang an und mir ist noch nix von unwürdig einschl. der kommentare aufgefallen (ist ja auch nicht der fertigmacher-thread...)

ist einfach nur interessant, die unterschiedlichsten geräte zu sehen; dreckig,einmalig, highend, leicht, robust...

hallo Vio, 
du hast einen Eigenbau? Zeig doch mal her,

petcash


----------



## petcash (6. Juni 2003)

@ polo



> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *@ Zak0r: endlich mal ein DRECKIGES Fahrrad!!  *



stimme dir zu, polo; authentischer wird´s mit dreck,
aber die details sind dann etwas schlechter  
zu erkennen....

hier einige bodenproben, die ich in Frammersbach sammeln konnte:

petcash


----------



## Violencehammer (6. Juni 2003)

@petcash,

ich hab das bike nicht selbst hergestellt oder so, nur selbst zusasmmengestellt, nicht falsch verstehen   das bike is von 1996 also nix mehr tolles dran aber es fährt noch und das is die Hauptsache!!!

Liebe Grüsse Vio


----------



## andy-klein (7. Juni 2003)

Hier mein Schmuckstück. Mittlerweilen mit anderem Sattel (Lookin Race) und Conti Vertical


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nimmersatt (7. Juni 2003)

und noch eins aus der Sammlung

etwas älter, aber kein Deut schlechter - Singletrail-Waffe
11kg mit Stahlfeder-Marzocchi und relativ schweren LR


----------



## Deer (7. Juni 2003)

Sehr schönes Bontrager

ich hätte nur noch ein Paar andere Kurbeln drangeschraubt.

Gruß
Deer


----------



## nimmersatt (7. Juni 2003)

da kommt auch noch eine XTR aus der 900er Serie dran, wenn ich dann mal schwarze Kettenblätter dafür habe.
(Kurbeln hab ich reichlich)
Das Teil ist grade Nummer 1 im Stall, neben dem Scapin.
Um die Alltagtauglichkeit zu erhöhen, ist da ne Kurbel mit einem 22er dran - da meinen alten Knochen sonst ein paar Zähnchen fehlen...


----------



## Died1983 (7. Juni 2003)

Hier ist mein altes Kona das bald durch ein Rotwild Rcc08 ersetzt wird.
Hier ein paar Daten:
Kona Fire Mountain Chromoly
Rock Shox Judy XC
XTR/XT Schaltung
XTR V-Brake


----------



## sulibats (7. Juni 2003)

@Died1983: Ich hab das Gefühl, dass dein neues Bike ziemlich geil wird  

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## Died1983 (8. Juni 2003)

ich hoffe das ich mit den farben hinkomme 
wird eher weiß und alu-silber.... die reifen sind gruen.
uppe später noch ein foto von meinen teilen!
finde das usb-kabel im mom nicht
hat bestimmt tommex in seiner dichte eingepackt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (8. Juni 2003)

baust das rad ja dann grössten teils so auf wies rotwild mom. auf den messen präsentiert

bis auf die gabel find ichs schön...irgendwie passt das silber der gabel nicht zum silber des rahmens....hast du n 2002er oder 2003er rahmen?(wegen oberflächenfinish)

vielleicht siehts mit andern decals besser aus das mit der gabel würd ich mir noch ma überlegen falls die gelegenheit besteht

ansosnten...viel spass....is n schönes rad 

P.S.
weisse gabeln sehn an dem rad verdammt geil aus(oder hast du den team-rahmen mit rotem hinterbau?)


----------



## Died1983 (8. Juni 2003)

Also der Rahmen ist von 2003.
Ich weiß auch ganz genau was du meinst Hugo 
die Gabel passt zwar nicht von der farbe.... abe welche soll ich sonst nehmen??? die sid race in weiß waere auch schoen aber ist nicht steif genug :-(
naja hier hab ich noch ein foto von meinen parts:


----------



## sulibats (8. Juni 2003)

Klar ist es schön wenn das Ganze von der Farbe her zusammenpasst, aber meinste net, die Funktion geht vor, denn da liegt die Fox ja wohl ganz klar vorne 

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## Died1983 (8. Juni 2003)

deswegen steht ja auch fox forx auf meiner planungs-notiz


----------



## Jackass1987 (8. Juni 2003)

ich würde vielleicht versuchen, eine Scareb Super in weiss dafür zu bekommen. Die wäre dann super steif und bringt noch ordentlich performance und ist auch sehr leicht. Leichter als die Fox meines Wissens. Ausserdem würde die genial an dein bike passen. Ich denke nicht das du etwa svermissen würdest bei ner Scareb Super. 

PS : Willst du nicht einen sehr angagierten jungen CCler sponsorn. Als Schüler hat man immer nicht die finanziellen Mittel für solche Traumbikes 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## RobBj123 (8. Juni 2003)

Hmm... wird schwer die Terra Logic Gabel jetzt schon zu bekommen, oder? Aber wenn du eine ergattern kannst, wirst du wahrscheinlich nix besseres finden. Ich find das Konzept der Gabel super für Cross Country!


----------



## Died1983 (9. Juni 2003)

@jackass
skareb hab ich mir auch schon ueberlegt....
sie sieht ein bisschen schmächtig aus :-(
mhm ich teste sie nochmal im laden 
@Rob
fox forx f80 terra logic ist kuerzlich fuer 600euro bei ebay weg

wahrscheinlich nehme ich doch die weiße sid.... die ist zwar nicht steif aber dafuer leicht und ich komme vielleicht unter 8kg


----------



## sulibats (9. Juni 2003)

Du meinst wohl eher unter 9kg ?! Also mit den Komponenten kommste doch nie im Leben unter 8kg  ( auch wenn es keine Rolle spielt ob nun 8kg oder 9kg )

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## Hugo (9. Juni 2003)

unter 9 kommst du auch net aber egal...

würd auch eher zur skaréb raten....die fox sieht schei$$e aus und von dem massenträgheitsventil halt ich auch nix....dann lieber noch zwo monate auf dei neuen skareb mit SPV warten....DANN hasten intelligentes fahrwerk

was solln an der skareb schmächtig sein?

wenn du massige teile haben wolltest hättst du dir n rcc06 kaufen müssen und nicht das 8er....das erste was z.b. chris 2-k gesagt hat als er mein rahmen gesehn hat:"boah is der filigran" und sogar manche jungs von rotwild finden dass eigentlich die fox gabeln nich so richtig an den rahmen passen

aber gut, musst du entscheiden

nachtrag....um mit dem rad unter die neun kilo marke zu kommen darfste tief ins portemonaie(oder so ähnl. ) greifen...
tune sattelstütze udn sattel, tune dauerläufer laufräder und wenn schon disc dann die xtr, B4SL oder die marta SL(crossmax is schon viel zu schwer) auch der tubelesskäs wiegt ca 200-300gr. mehr als ne leichte reifen-schlauch-felgen kombination
vorbau f99 von syntace und den passenden duraflite lenker....so, dann noch ne tune kurbel mit titan innenlager, ne dura-ace 12-25 kassette, eggbeater pedale, n ck-steuersatz oder sogar den von extralite...dann noch ne leichte und gut gekürzte kette und sram Xo oder xtr schaltungsteile....alles andere landet definitv drüber
mit den raceface teilen, den crossmax und dem ganzen krahm halt ich maximal 9,8-10,0 für realistisch


----------



## Deer (10. Juni 2003)

Schließe mich dem Nimmersatt an!

Gruß
Deer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checky (10. Juni 2003)

Hier mal ein 10,3 Kg schwerer & sauschneller Vertreter der Carbonfraktion (der Hinterbau arbeitet ähnlich wie ein Epic-Brain, aber nur durch gescheite Kinematik)  :


----------



## crazy.man77 (10. Juni 2003)

@Cannathon

Sieht echt super aus ! Woher hast Du die Fox in der Farbe ? Selber lackiert ?


----------



## Cannathon (10. Juni 2003)

@ crazy.man77

Der Fox Benelux Service Center & Distributor ist ein guter Freund, bevor ich die Gabel bei ihm bestellte, liess ich die CD Team Blue Farbe heraussuchen (ein Freund hat das mit irgend einem Gerät gemessen).  Die Gabel wurde dann auf Wunsch in dem gewünschten Blau lackiert und so geliefert.  Also bei Fox USA ist die Gabel nur in grau erhältlich.

Gruss.


----------



## Peter2 (10. Juni 2003)

Hier soll mein Radel nicht fehlen !


----------



## sulibats (10. Juni 2003)

@Peter2: Also ich hab Tdsl, mit ist das Wurscht wie groß die Bilder sind, aber jemand mit nem Modem wird sich über die Bildgröße nicht gerade freuen 

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## Peter2 (10. Juni 2003)

@sulibats
jo hab's gemerkt 
Jetzt sind die Bilder kleiner!


----------



## Clemens (11. Juni 2003)

@ Peter2  

Ist im O-Lack ein Steppenwolf - stimmts?


----------



## Cubabike (11. Juni 2003)

'nu also endlich myn Rennfeile im aktuellen Look (immer noch meine "rote Göttin"  ) Sorry, für das Gemüse im Hintergrund 
 
Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## Cubabike (11. Juni 2003)

Wie macht Ihr das mit den riesigen Pics ??
Color-Reduktion ??
Ich krieg immer eine Fehlermeldung, wenn die 60kb überschritten werden. Hm.
Greetz

C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (11. Juni 2003)

Größere Pics mußt du auf einen Webspace packen und dann hier verlinken.


----------



## Randy Andy (11. Juni 2003)

Kannst Du bitte mal einem Computerdilletanten erklären was ein Webspace ist und wie man das dann macht?! Dann könnt ich vieleicht auch mal ein Bild von meinem Bock reinstellen.

Andy


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (11. Juni 2003)

Nun Webspace ist im Grunde nur Speicherplatz im Netz, auf den man halt zugreifen kann. Hier kannst du dich anmelden und bekommst kostenlosen Webspace. Du brauchst dann noch ein FTP-Programm (z.B. SmartFTP), mit dem du die Daten auf den Server hochladen kannst. Bei fortunecity geht das auch über deren Seite. Als Alternative kannst du dein Bild auch hier in deine eigene Gallerie laden und es dann verlinken.


----------



## petcash (11. Juni 2003)

webspace kenn ich auch nicht;

ich lade die bilder immer in einem bildverarbeitungsprogramm hoch,
verkleinere es und speichere es dann wieder.
 da kann man auch gut bildausschnitte wählen oder text reinschreiben.

petcash


----------



## Cubabike (11. Juni 2003)

siehe Peter2's posting: da sind doch gleich 3 Monsterbilder direkt (?) in den Post gehängt, OHNE Link und OHNE Webspace ??
wie geht das dann ?? Sonderrechte ??


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (11. Juni 2003)

Die Bilder liegen doch auf einem Webspace. Er hat sie nur hier hin verlinkt, damit sie nicht auf diesem Server liegen und ihn zumüllen und er dadurch langsam wird.
Wenn du auf das Bild mit der rechten Maustaste klickst und dann unter Eigenschaften nachschaust, dann siehst du den Pfad des Bildes.
Verlinken geht in dem du oben auf IMG drückst und dann die URL (Adresse) des Bildes einfügst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Randy Andy (11. Juni 2003)

Servus,

versuchs jetzt nochmal hier ein Bild zu posten!

Hier der Link: http://www.ganweb.de/image/andy/DSC01131.jpg

und http://www.ganweb.de/image/andy/DSC01128.jpg

O.K. is n klassiker aber ich lieb ihn und er hat mir in Garmisch ne gute Zeit beschehrt!!!

Grüsse

Andy


----------



## Peter2 (11. Juni 2003)

@Clemens
jo, Steppenwolf - Taiga.
Hey! Wie hast du das rasubekommen?

Gruß,
Peter


----------



## Clemens (11. Juni 2003)

@ Peter2


Das war das magische Auge des Kenners.

Hättest bei den Pics den Bereich des Ausfallendes (Schaltwerk hinten) weglassen sollen. Mein ehemaliges Tundra hatte da die gleichen Fräsungen....


----------



## RobBj123 (11. Juni 2003)

Moooooooment....

Bevor ihr hier mit Webspace und FTP anfangt, jeder von euch kann größere Bilder in das MTB-NEWS Fotoalbum hochladen (Link ist auch oben rechts). Und zwar ohne Anmeldung und extra Programme!

Wenn ihr Fotos in "Meine Galerie" hochgeladen habt, erscheint bei jedem eurer Posts im Forum unten ein Button "Gallery". Dann müsst ihr nur noch auf eure Galerie verweisen und jeder kann die Fotos ansehen! Oder ihr verlinkt dann die Fotos die in der Galerie stehen mit euren Posts... Dafür müsst ihr mit rechts auf die Fotos klicken, dann die Adresse kopieren (markieren -> Rechtsklick -> kopieren) und in euren Post mit [img]ADRESSE[/img] einfügen...

Viel Erfolg...!


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (11. Juni 2003)

Habe ich ja auch oben schon geschrieben, doch wenn man einmal Webspace hat ist das nicht verkehrt. Dann kann man auch andere Sachen hochladen und hat eine Anlaufstelle und nicht für jedes Forum wieder etwas anderes.


----------



## rkersten (11. Juni 2003)

Hallo,
will mal das Forum nicht so belasten . Wer ausführlich was zu meinem Bike wissen will schaut es sich auf meiner Seite an.
Mein Bike


----------



## Türklinke (12. Juni 2003)

Hi Leute,


hier mal meine Bikes


----------



## Türklinke (12. Juni 2003)

Mein MTB


----------



## Türklinke (12. Juni 2003)

Mein RR

>>>Auf Seite 17, also ein zurück, ist mein MTB<<<


----------



## Gorth (12. Juni 2003)

@Türklinke: war da nicht mal ein Ritchey WCS Cockpit an deinem Fuji MTB?

Nichtsdestotrotz  für die bikes!

Gruß 
Gorth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Türklinke (12. Juni 2003)

JA.

Aber jetzt müssen wir eben Point fahren.


----------



## Manitou (12. Juni 2003)

sieht aus wie WCS mit Point Aufdruck!!!

Manitou


----------



## gugi (12. Juni 2003)




----------



## frodo (13. Juni 2003)

@ Cannathon

dein CD gefällt mir natürlich auch sehr! Wobei mir, was die Farbgebung des Rahmens anbelangt, die etwas älteren CD Teamrahmen in einheitlichem Volvoblau etwas besser gefallen. Irgendwie stimmiger. 


But I love Cannondale!



Bei dem F700 von CD-Racer gefällt mir der Farbverlauf Blau in weis nicht wirklich. Zu poppig.

Ist natürlich nur mein persönlicher Geschmack. Von der Geometrie her sind es ja beide gnadenlose CC-Racer.


----------



## Cannathon (14. Juni 2003)

Mir gefällt das CD Team Blue von 2001 auch sehr gut, ist Team Blue und White mit schwarz/graue Streifen zwischen blau und weiss.  Gelbe Schrift glaube ich.

Stimmt, Geometrie ist eher Race/Marathon, wobei ich nur Marathon damit fahre, bin kein Racer.


----------



## nimmersatt (14. Juni 2003)

schöne Räder in schöner Kulisse

aber die ersten negativen Erfahrungen mit Eclipse Tubeless


----------



## nimmersatt (14. Juni 2003)

in meiner kleinen Reihe, die Nummer 3 (von 4)
provisorisch zusammengebaut - war mal 10,5kg leicht
und ein Blick auf die Landschaft lohnt auch  

und das Ventil vom Eclipse Tubeless scheint noch nicht ganz ausgereift - nicht wirklich alpentauglich  
aber die Latexmilch funktioniert!


----------



## Buddy (15. Juni 2003)

Dann hier mal mein Cube Acid...


----------



## Jackass1987 (15. Juni 2003)

endlich mal wieder jemand der auch ein Cube fährt 

Was hast den alles verändert ??? Was ist den das für ne Gabel ??? 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (15. Juni 2003)

So hier mein Bike in der vorläufigen Endausstattung. Kommentare erwünscht.


----------



## Buddy (15. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jackass1987 _
> *endlich mal wieder jemand der auch ein Cube fährt
> 
> Was hast den alles verändert ??? Was ist den das für ne Gabel ???
> ...



Bisherige Änderungen:

Gabel --> Marzocchi MX Comp 2003, 105mm
Vorbau --> FSA XC 120 6 °C
Bremsen: SRAM 9.0 V-Brakes
Barends: Ritchey WCS 

Als nächstes:

- Klickies
und dann wohl auf einen Schlag: Fully Rahmen (überlege noch welchen...), Felgen|Reifen|Schläuche und wahrscheinlich XT-Kurbel+Innenlager...

Gruß, Buddy

@M.E.C.Hammer: Ich kann leider kein Foto sehen, nur ein Button von Fortune-City...


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (15. Juni 2003)

Hm komisch. Mir wird das Bild angezeigt. Sehen die anderen es denn?


----------



## Jackass1987 (15. Juni 2003)

ich kanns sehen 

Mfg Jackass!


----------



## frodo (15. Juni 2003)

@ MEC HAMMER

na bei Cannondale sag ich natürlich nix negatives. 

Sehr schön aufgebautes Rad!

 Ich würd allerdings aus optischen Gesichtspunkten ne schwarze Sattelstütze und schwarze Kurbelarme ranmachen. Dann wärs stimmig.

Zumindest bei meinem CD würd ichs nicht anders machen.


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (15. Juni 2003)

Ja die Elite wollte ich eigentlich auch in schwarz haben, doch das war ein eBay Schnäppchen. Tja und die XT Kurbeln gibt es leider nicht in schwarz. Aber warten wir mal ab, vielleicht kommen nächstes Jahr FSA Kurbeln dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaic16 (15. Juni 2003)

Und hier jetzt meins, 98er Rocky Mountain element....k.A. wie schwer.


----------



## realbiker (16. Juni 2003)

Geiles Teil


----------



## realbiker (16. Juni 2003)

Negative Erfahrungen ??? Was denn ???


----------



## crazy.man77 (16. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kaic16 _
> *Und hier jetzt meins, 98er Rocky Mountain element....k.A. wie schwer. *



Sehr schön! Die Lackierung im Ahorn-Design hätte ich auch gerne.


----------



## Jackass1987 (16. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kaic16 _
> *Und hier jetzt meins, 98er Rocky Mountain element....k.A. wie schwer. *



Bloss die SID Gabel passt überhaupt nicht. Da muss ne weisse ran  Ne Scareb würde sicher geil aussehen . 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## kaic16 (16. Juni 2003)

Hmm ich such doch schon eine, also imemr her damit(aber ist wohl eher aussichtslos) achja und ne weiße Race Face nehm ich auch noch.
Die Skareb gibt es in weiß???


----------



## nino (16. Juni 2003)

Sag mal ist Deine Thomson schon mit der neueren abgewinkelten Sattelklemmung, oder hast Du den Sattel vorne einfach soweit unten wie möglich?? Ich habe nämlich eine schwarze normale und suche dringend eine neue!

mfG
Nino


----------



## kaic16 (17. Juni 2003)

Hi,
muß dich leider enttäuschen ich hab keine Thompson sondern ne Syncros Stütze drin. Der Sattel ist auch maximal nach hinten geschoben, weiter gehts leider nicht mehr:-(


----------



## Buddy (17. Juni 2003)

@kaic16: Die Frage war auch auf "M.E.C.Hammer" bezogen


----------



## kaic16 (17. Juni 2003)

Ups falsch verstanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunibert (17. Juni 2003)

Mein Nicoloai Bass CC mit GS 4 und ollen Cook bros. Kurbeln.


----------



## Buddy (17. Juni 2003)

@ Kunibert:

Wirklich schönes Bike


----------



## Jackass1987 (17. Juni 2003)

@ kunibert 

fährst du so ??? bist du 2,10m groß ? 

Sieht ja abartig aus wie weit die Sattelstütze raus is. 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Kunibert (17. Juni 2003)

> fährst du so ??? bist du 2,10m groß ?



@ Jackass: Jau, so düse ich los - obwohl ich nur 1,83 groß bin.
 

Sieht im Zeitalter der hohen DH Cockpits etwas "ungewohnt" aus - und täuscht optisch etwas, da dass Bass CC ein stark abfallendes Oberrohr hat, dass sehr tief sitzt. Ist aber eins Größe "L" mit 50er RH und 585er Oberrohr - passt also.
Denn: ich mag's halt gern laaaang und gestreckt und vorn schön flach. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich schon seit 15 Jahren MTB Fahre - damals fuhr man halt so rum - und ich lieber bergauf als hinunter fahr.  Darum stört mich die degressive Anlenkung des Bass auch nicht so sehr. 
 

Hier ist es noch mal (achtet auf die Sattelklemme):


----------



## bdtier (17. Juni 2003)

Hi,

echt scharfes Gerät! Nicolai gefällt mir sehr... aber warum zum Deifi gibt's niecht endlich schwarze Wildgripper?

Greetz


----------



## RobBj123 (17. Juni 2003)

Gibts doch...


----------



## Buddy (18. Juni 2003)

Wie fährt sich denn das Nicolai so ? Erzählt ma


----------



## Kunibert (18. Juni 2003)

D 





> Wie fährt sich denn das Nicolai so ? Erzählt ma



Kurzum: Nett! 

Mit leichten EInschränkungen: Vom Federungskomfort gibt's sicher weicher abgestimmte Sänften - halt die Vor- und Nachteile der degressiven Anlenkung: Federt anfangs wenig ein und bei groben Schlägen tut sich dann plötzlich sehr viel mehr. Bügelt also nur die Spitzen weg. Vorteil: bergauf wippt es nicht! Komme halt vom Hardtail und mir langt die Federung vollkommen.

Ist ein GA Airforce 1 Dämfer drin, die Votec vorne fahre ich mit 100mm. Rahmen und Gabel hab ich zusammn günstig bei e**** geschossen. Hinterbau ist sehr steiff und gerade und insgesamt astrein verarbeitet. Leicht genug ist es auch, aber nicht auf Leichtbau getrimmt.

Und:  Die Sitzpostition ist sooo geil auf dem Bock - kann man sich durch den Variovorbau der Votec nach Belieben einstellen. Und die ollen gelben Hügis knattern so schön laut...


----------



## Steppenwolfff (18. Juni 2003)

Meine Karre Marke Versand rost:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ditsch (18. Juni 2003)

@Kunibert:
Ein saugeiles Bike   !
So muss eine Spassschleuder aussehen, sehr sehr gelungen. Und mit der Gabel drin. Wow!


----------



## .:: fub 84 ::. (20. Juni 2003)

und wie findet ihr es?


----------



## Jackass1987 (21. Juni 2003)

@ Fizik-one 

du hast ja die Pilot Race an deinem Bike. Wie und wann hast du die den bekommen ??? Ich habe die über meinen Händler nicht bekommen können. Wie siehts mit Steifigkeit und Ansprechverhalten aus ???

Ich fahre jetzt ne Duke XC 03. 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## .:: fub 84 ::. (21. Juni 2003)

@Jackass

ich habe die gabel bei s-tec gekauft.

ansprechverhalten und steigigkeit sind TOP  genau wie bei der alten sid xc auch.

gruß
f_o


----------



## Jackass1987 (21. Juni 2003)

meinst du das man sie vielleicht auch mit einer CC-Disk wie der Magura Clara fahren kann ???

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## .:: fub 84 ::. (21. Juni 2003)

ich denke schon!

damals als ich die sid geholt hab war sie im test die steifeste gabel also denk ich das es auch mit der pilot funktionieren muss.

gruß
f_o


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doppelkorn (21. Juni 2003)

ich fahr ne sid XC, die pilot hat ja das inleben von der alten, und da ist ne B4 disc dran und das funzt prima.
da braucht man keine bedenken zu haben  @ Jackass1987


----------



## RobBj123 (21. Juni 2003)

Hier mal mein neues Rad! Das Bild ist zwar ein bisschen dunkel, aber ich hoffe man kann trotzdem alles erkennen...


----------



## RobBj123 (21. Juni 2003)

So dann poste ich mein Rad hier auch nochmal, damit der Thread nicht komplett in Vergessenheit gerät...


----------



## Buddy (21. Juni 2003)

@RobBj123:

Erzähl doch mal was über die Komponenten  Ansonsten, schönes Radl


----------



## RobBj123 (21. Juni 2003)

Danke ;-) Das Schalten ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, so ganz hab ich den Dreh noch nicht raus... Aber ich finde das System schon recht überzeugend, man kann schnell und sehr sicher schalten. Naja, Bremsen muss ich auch erst einbremsen, aber selbst jetzt bremsen die schon ganz ordentlich. Die Kurbeln sind einfach nur genial, super steif, da verwindet sich nichts... 

Leider ist das Rad recht schwer, 10,6kg mit Pedalen, aber dafür ist es auch ein 22" Rahmen, und ein bisschen tunen werde ich es auch noch ;-)


----------



## Jackass1987 (21. Juni 2003)

@ RobBj123

 super  

Ein Cube Teamline  

hast de wenigstens das Cube team Trikot dazu ???

Wenn ich ein grösseres Budget gehabt hätte, hätte ich mir das auch gekauft. 

Aber leider hab ich kein grosses Budget.  

wieviel hast du den dafür bezahlen müssen ???

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## RobBj123 (21. Juni 2003)

Noch auf dem alten Bike...


----------



## Jackass1987 (21. Juni 2003)

ist das ne CUBE TEAM Kombi, die du auf dem Bild anhast ???

Die hab ich jetzt auch und ich find sie klasse. 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## alpen-biker (22. Juni 2003)

Hallo, hier mal ein Bild von meiner RACE AKTIVE MACHINE. Bin ich ziemlich stolz drauf, vor allem weil ich es komplett selber zusammengebaut habe. Alle Teile habe ich von diesem berüchtigtem Auktionshaus
ca. 1000 Teuros sind es dann geworden 
LX komplett


----------



## RobBj123 (22. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jackass1987 _
> *ist das ne CUBE TEAM Kombi, die du auf dem Bild anhast ???
> *



Jo genau, find ich auch ganz chic!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpen-biker (22. Juni 2003)

und weil es so schön ist gleich noch ein Bild vom Rahmen, so wie ich ihn bekommen habe


----------



## castello (22. Juni 2003)

Hallo!
Ich besitze ein 2 Wochen altes Cannondale F500.
Bin etwas günstiger dran geckommen. Bin sehr zufrieden.
Echt klasse Rad , kann ich weiter empfehlen. (Aber nicht bei dem Normalpreis)  
   Mfg Castello


----------



## ottmar (23. Juni 2003)

hier ein Bild von meinem derzeitigen Lieblingsrädchen, die Qualität (des Bildes) ist leider bescheiden, dafür ist das Rad umso besser!


----------



## RobBj123 (23. Juni 2003)

Sehr schönes Rad! Bestimmt auch schön leicht, oder? Und fährst du da ein inverses Schaltwerk, oder sieht das nur so aus...?


----------



## Jackass1987 (23. Juni 2003)

sag mal wa sfür ein SLR ist den das auf deinem Trek ??? Was wiegt der ca. ? Bequem ? 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## tonicbikes (23. Juni 2003)

....2 unserer Bikes......Bild ca 1 Jahr alt....jetzt leckerer aufgebaut


----------



## tonicbikes (23. Juni 2003)

2 unserer Bikes....Bild ca 1Jahr alt...mittlerweile leckerer aufgebaut 

mehr unter www.fatboyracing.de


----------



## ottmar (23. Juni 2003)

Hai!

wieviel das STP wiegt, weiß ich nicht genau, schätze so um 9,6 kg (in der Theorie). Das Schaltwerk ist nicht invers, das wäre ja pervers!

Das ist ein ganz gewöhnlicher SLR, ohne XP, Trans Am oder sonst eibnem Schnickschnack, wiegt laut Hersteller 135 Gramm. Mein Hintern mag ihn, für Spazierenfahren ist er aber zu hart. Im Vergleich dazu sind meine beiden Flite`s richtige Sofas.

Fahren tuts sich wunderbar, nur der etwas flache Lenkwinkel fühlt sich immer seltsam an, wenn ich davor ein anderes Rad gefahren bin. Im grunde wie ein Hardtail, nur ohne die Schmerzen im Kreuz!

Einzig wirklich verbesserungswürdiges Teil ist die Mars Super: viel zu weich, verliert Luft, wenn kein Öl auf dem Trennkolben ist, im Inneren nur Plastik und das bei dem Preis. 
Und neue Kurbeln kriegt es auch im Winter, voraussichtlich XT 2004.


----------



## rigger (23. Juni 2003)

Das Pic von meinem Stevens S8 Elite (komplett schwarz  )kommt auch bald, muss erst ma den Film vollknipsen.
Digicam kommt auch noch, is im moment aber wegen dem Stevens nicht drin. Aber lieber Bike als Cam!!!   

gruss nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (24. Juni 2003)

So hier jetz mein Stevens S8 Elite , is leider nur ein Link da zu gross und mit diesem Computerkram kenn ich mich nich so gut aus!!

Kommentare erwünscht!  

Gruss Nils


----------



## Booga (24. Juni 2003)

Falls alles am Wochenende klar geht, dann kann ich mal ein Foto mit unserer DigiCam machen und dir rüberschicken, dann hast es gleich auf'm PC. Und dein Bike find ich auch geil, die zweite Flaschenhalterung hat sich ja schon bewährt , jetzt fehlt nur noch außer Holger mit seinem Giant den anderen ein vernünftiges Bike. Hast du eigentlich schon einen neuen Helm gefunden?


----------



## CDRacer (24. Juni 2003)

@ rigger: Ich hoffe mal es ist ok wenn ich dein Bike hier mal rein setzte.




Gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Welche Black ist denn da verbaut? Die Black Comp 80/100?


----------



## Jackass1987 (24. Juni 2003)

ich antworte mal für rigger. Das ist eine Black Elite 80/100. 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## rigger (24. Juni 2003)

@cdracer THX!! 

Die Gabel ist sehr geil  , muss ich zwar noch ein bisschen einfahren und mir noch Brunox besorgen. Besonders die unkomplizierte Federwegsverstellung is praktisch wenns ma steiler bergauf geht!


----------



## Violencehammer (29. Juni 2003)

Hoi,
so sieht mein Bock momentan aus!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodger (30. Juni 2003)

Mein Altes Bike
Nun Saufrad, zur-Arbeit-fahr-Rad, in-der-Stadt-rumfahren-Rad:







Mein neues Rad:


----------



## Violencehammer (1. Juli 2003)

@ dodger
schönes Steppenwolf, gefällt mir sehr gut  
schreib doch mal deine Ausstattung und den Preis.

Gruss Vio


----------



## crossie (1. Juli 2003)

fahr zwar seit zwei jahren kein CC mehr, poste aber ma aus langeweile mein altes radl.....wurde leider geklaut. also wenns jemand kennt, oder selber irgendwo her hat, bitte bei mir melden.
thx


cheers
crossie


----------



## dodger (1. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Violencehammer _
> *@ dodger
> schönes Steppenwolf, gefällt mir sehr gut
> schreib doch mal deine Ausstattung und den Preis.
> ...



Das ist 'n Steppenwolf Taiga mit Skareb Comp, Magura Louise, komplett XT (außer Innenlager, Kurbeln LX),

Bar Ends, Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Steuersatz: Ritchey WCS

Lenker: Ritchey Pro

Pedale: PD-M 959

Das ganze für 2073,90 Euro


----------



## *adrenalin* (1. Juli 2003)

schön, aber zu teuer!


----------



## Jackass1987 (1. Juli 2003)

ja ist wirklich nicht schlecht das bike aber über 2000  ist viel zu teuer. 

Ich denke 1700  - 1900  wären angemessen gewesen. 

Beim Versandhändler hättest du ein solch ausgestattetes bike vielelich sogar shcon für 1500  bekommen. 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## polo (1. Juli 2003)

Das ist ziemlich genau Listenpreis. Man kann sich streiten, ob sich das lohnt, auf jeden Fall gibt der Rahmen viel mehr her als Versender oder "Billig"marken (für die ich mich damals entschieden habe). Rahmen kostet immerhin 450 VK, die Steppenwolf-Aufpreise sind allerdings recht happig.


----------



## Sunseeker03 (1. Juli 2003)

Hier mein Scott Strike Team Issue:

Scandium no boss Schwinge
Psylo SL 03
Louise FR 03
Crossmax XL 03
XTR 03 mit XTR 02 Schalthebeln
Race Face Next LP Isis Carbon Kurbel
Anbauteile Ritchey WCS
Sattel Selle Italia SLR gel flow


----------



## dodger (1. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *Das ist ziemlich genau Listenpreis. Man kann sich streiten, ob sich das lohnt, auf jeden Fall gibt der Rahmen viel mehr her als Versender oder "Billig"marken (für die ich mich damals entschieden habe). Rahmen kostet immerhin 450 VK, die Steppenwolf-Aufpreise sind allerdings recht happig. *



Das Bike mit XT, Louise, Skareb Comp und Ritchey WCS hat 1965 Euro gekostet. Hinzu kommen noch die Pedalen mit 89 Euro und die Bar Ends 19,90 Euro. Klar hätte ich mir z.B. ein Grand Canyon Elite für 1699 Euro holen können. Aber ich hab keinen Bock das Rad jedes mal dahin zu schicken, wenn was gröberes kaputt ist und dann in der Zeit nicht biken zu können. Außerdem konnte ich mir bei Steppenwolf die Farbe aussuchen


----------



## Violencehammer (2. Juli 2003)

@ Dodger

ich will mir vielleicht auch den Rahmen kaufen, kannst du mir mal bitte sagen was du für ne Rahmenhöhe hast und wie gross du bist? Gibts den auch in dem geilen weis-silber   ???

Gruss Vio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CDRacer (2. Juli 2003)

@ sunseeker: Gefällt mir das Bike, aber eine Frage hab ich und zwar, warum solche Pedale an diesem Bike? Ich würde da entweder 959 er fahren oder Time´s oder Eggbeater aber nicht solche Kombipedale.


----------



## dodger (2. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Violencehammer _
> *@ Dodger
> 
> ich will mir vielleicht auch den Rahmen kaufen, kannst du mir mal bitte sagen was du für ne Rahmenhöhe hast und wie gross du bist? Gibts den auch in dem geilen weis-silber   ???
> ...



Ich bin ca. 175cm groß (Hausarzt und Bundeswehrarzt sind bei der Messung zu unterschiedl. Ergebnissen gekommen  ) und habe eine Rahmenhöhe von 45cm gewählt (gemessen von Mitte Tretlager  Oberkante Sitzrohr).  Es gibt den Rahmen in Weiss-gebürstet. Also hinten weiß und vorne gebürstetes Alu. Die Farbpalette kannste dir auf www.steppenwolf-bikes.de anschauen.


----------



## Sunseeker03 (2. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von CDRacer _
> *@ sunseeker: Gefällt mir das Bike, aber eine Frage hab ich und zwar, warum solche Pedale an diesem Bike? Ich würde da entweder 959 er fahren oder Time´s oder Eggbeater aber nicht solche Kombipedale. *



@CDRacer
Da muss ich Dir absolut Recht geben!
Die 324 gehören da nicht wirklich dran.
Ich hab hier auch noch ein paar eggbeater rumliegen.
Sie sind nur montiert, weil ich neue Click-Schuhe brauche.....und ich noch keine Zeit hatte, welche zu kaufen....

So kann man sogar mit Badelatschen fahren


----------



## Violencehammer (2. Juli 2003)

@dodger

Danke, ich bin auch 175cm  gross (laut Bundeswehr)  
hmmmm gibts da ne möglichkeit den kompletten Rahmen in der Farbe zusehen oder nur so ein kleiner ausschnitt????

Gruss Vio


----------



## Principia (2. Juli 2003)

nun mal meins in aktueller "ausbaustufe"  
gruzz michael


----------



## $ucker (2. Juli 2003)

Öhm, was is denn das für eine sattelstütze???
Ähnelt irgendwie meiner Shannon Hardcore...


----------



## Principia (2. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von $ucker _
> *Öhm, was is denn das für eine sattelstütze???
> Ähnelt irgendwie meiner Shannon Hardcore... *



nee, es ist ne tune "starkes stück" in der langen version !


----------



## crazy.man77 (3. Juli 2003)

@ Michael:

immer wieder schön! Hast Du irgendwo eine Teileliste von Deinem Rad, mit den Gewichten von jedem Bauteil ? Du kommst doch auf etwas über 10KG kpl. ? Mißt, ich bekomme meines nicht unter 11KG (Element Race, siehe Profil).


----------



## RobBj123 (3. Juli 2003)

Klick mal auf den Link in Michaels Signatur...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (3. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von crazy.man77 _
> *@ Michael:
> 
> immer wieder schön! Hast Du irgendwo eine Teileliste von Deinem Rad, mit den Gewichten von jedem Bauteil ? Du kommst doch auf etwas über 10KG kpl. ? Mißt, ich bekomme meines nicht unter 11KG (Element Race, siehe Profil). *



poste doch mal ne liste, vielleicht ergeben sich ja noch möglichkeiten der optimierung.

meins hat in der ausstattung mit den twister 10,359 kg mit xt innenlager...da kommt noch ein ac38 oder j.u. (mal schauen) und noch ein paar andere sachen, sodas ich auch irgendwann die 10 kilo knacke...

gruzz michael


----------



## crazy.man77 (3. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Michael _
> *
> 
> poste doch mal ne liste, vielleicht ergeben sich ja noch möglichkeiten der optimierung.
> *



So sei es geschehen, werfe ich der Meute mein Bike zum Fraß vor:

Rahmen Rocky Mountain Element Race (20,5")
Dämpfer Fox Float R
Gabel: Manitou Black Elite Air
Lenker, Vorbau: Beides Ritchey Pro
Hörnchen: WCS
Steuersatz: Scuzzy Logic pro
Griffe: ODI
VR: Mavic 517 ceramic, Sapim X-Ray Speichen, Tune Mig
HR: Mavic 517, XTR-Nabe, Speichen DT irgendwas, Kassette XT Spiderarm 11-28 8-fach
Schnellspanner: VR Shimano-Uralt-Stahl, HR: XTR
Kurbel, Innenlager: XTR
Schalt/Bremshebel: XTR
Umwerfer: XTR
Schaltwerk: XTR
Bremsen: XTR V-Brake
Sattelstütze: Moots, am Rahmen kein Schnellspanner, nur Klemmschraube
Sattel: SLR Trans Am
Pedal: PDM-959
Reifen: VR+HR Cont Explorer SuperSonic, Schläuche Schwalbe (normal, nix Latex)
Züge alle normal
Schrauben normal

immer komme ich auf ca. 11,5 KG. Vielleicht spinnt meine Waage ja auch ? 
Mal schauen, was ihr so für Vorschläge macht. Gabel muss aber so bleiben, die ist wenigstens relativ steif.

Mir fielen bisher nur leichtere Schläuche ein, evtl. Schrauben aus Titan und Korkgriffe, aber bringt auch nicht so viel. (oder Umstieg auf Vertex t.o.)


----------



## Principia (3. Juli 2003)

so dann will ich mal konstruktive kritik üben  
nur vorschläge zur gewichtsoptmierung (preisunabhängig)



> Rahmen Rocky Mountain Element Race (20,5")--- ich habe 18 ", das macht natürlich was aus...
> Dämpfer Fox Float R --- ok, bei viel kohle float rl oder rc
> Gabel: Manitou Black Elite Air ---  bleibt ist natürlich schwer... (pilot race, die alte sid xc)
> Lenker, Vorbau: Beides Ritchey Pro --- auf wcs, lenker auf syntace duraflite (141 gr.)
> ...



da müsste am schluß irgendwas unter 11 kilo raus kommen. preislich natürlich jenseits von gut und böse....
auf jeden fall die ritchey pro auf wcs...kostengünstige optimierung...
gruzz michael


----------



## crazy.man77 (3. Juli 2003)

Schnellspanner ist gut, der am VR ist wirklich bleischwer - das werde ich gleich mal umsetzten - hoffentlich bleibt die Lenkpräzision. -> Saving mind. 100 Gramm
Sattel: so doll ist der nicht, werde mal den normalen SLR testen
-> Saving ca. 30 Gramm

Latex-Schläuche, sollte auch den Rollwiderstand optimieren. Mach ich auch mal.

Der Rest bringt aber nicht wirklich viel, oder ? Ritchey WCS Hörnchen auf Tune bringt vielleicht 30 Gramm, kostet aber ca. 2 Euro pro Gramm, bisschen happig.

Das sollte dann aber auch reichen, war schon teuer genug.

Damit ist dann auch die Differenz zu Deinem Instinct geklärt, der Rest bezieht sich auf die Größe des Rahmens (18" zu 20,5" machen bestimmt 200 Gramm aus)

tschüss,
Thorsten alias crazy.man77


----------



## Principia (3. Juli 2003)

> Schnellspanner ist gut, der am VR ist wirklich bleischwer - das werde ich gleich mal umsetzten - hoffentlich bleibt die Lenkpräzision. -> Saving mind. 100 Gramm



also, ich hab eigentlich keine probleme...



> Sattel: so doll ist der nicht, werde mal den normalen SLR testen
> -> Saving ca. 30 Gramm



wenns sogar ein speedneedle tut, sparst du noch mal 50 gramm...nur er muss passen !!!



> Latex-Schläuche, sollte auch den Rollwiderstand optimieren. Mach ich auch mal.



vor allen dingen, nix mehr platt, dafür aber "etwas" mehr luftdruckkontrolle.



> Der Rest bringt aber nicht wirklich viel, oder ? Ritchey WCS Hörnchen auf Tune bringt vielleicht 30 Gramm, kostet aber ca. 2 Euro pro Gramm, bisschen happig.



ja, aber wie es so schön heisst: "man muss jede schraube ernst nehmen". aber ob es auch sinn macht, bleibt jedem selber überlassen... mir reichen die 10,3 eigentlich 



> ...Damit ist dann auch die Differenz zu Deinem Instinct geklärt...



un noch ein paar tune teile zusätzlich   dann schon...

gruzz michael


----------



## MegaMan (3. Juli 2003)

hier meine zwei, die fotos sind aber nicht mehr aktuell 
da wurde in der zwischenzeit noch einiges gemacht!
Am meisten beim Trek STP 400, das hat jetzt einen anderen sattel, andere laufräder (tune mig mag170), RaceFace Next LP Kurbeln mit 29/44 + Kettenblatttuning, Nokon Züge, ..... und viel viel mehr
Das Scott hat jetzt schon seit längeren die XO Gruppe von Sram, eine komplett Avid SD Ultimate Bremsanlage, Nokon Züge, uvm ...

hier die Bilder:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .:: fub 84 ::. (3. Juli 2003)

einfach nur geil


----------



## crazy.man77 (4. Juli 2003)

Perfekt !!


----------



## Dr.Dos (4. Juli 2003)

Richtig geile Räder. Selten so stimmige Komponenten/Sitzposition usw. gesehen. Respekt.


----------



## Manitou (4. Juli 2003)

um das STP 400 beneide ich dich!!!! 

Geiles Rad!!!

Manitou


----------



## eierspeiss (4. Juli 2003)

mmmeeiiiiiiinnnssss!!!! aber irgendwie mag i a neues!


----------



## gemorje (4. Juli 2003)

hier mein schatz nach dem umbau:












ausgetauscht wurden:

XTR 2002 -> XTR 2003 Disc (mit 2002er Schaltwerk, da bessere Schaltlogik)
Crossmax UST -> Hügi 240 Disc / Mavix X317

Die Umrüstung hat mich nur *590* (550+50 Versand aus Österreich) gekostet. (XTR 400, Laufradsatz 150)

Die XTR ist so gut wie neu. 
Habe sie und den LRS zusammen hier im Forum gekauft.....tja, glück muss man haben...


----------



## Heinerich (4. Juli 2003)

Ich hab auch ein Bike! Ein gaaanz altes! Mit neueren Teilen dran allerdings.

Heinerich


----------



## sporty (5. Juli 2003)

Tach Heinerich !

Wann wird denn endlich mal dein Sheriff,äh,Marshall Rahmen feddich ?

Glückauf, sporty


----------



## Heinerich (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sporty _
> *Tach Heinerich !
> 
> Wann wird denn endlich mal dein Sheriff,äh,Marshall Rahmen feddich ?
> ...



Könnte sein, dass es erst noch ein anderes Bike geben wird. Im Moment hab ich allerdings kaum Zeit überhaupt zu biken. Wird wohl auf die Wintermonate verlegt werden müssen. Außerdem ist dann da noch das liebe Geld, dass nicht so zu mir kommen will, wie ich das gern haben würde.

Heinerich


----------



## crazy.man77 (5. Juli 2003)

@gemorje
dann war die günstige XTR ja doch kein Fake, hatte mich auch dafür interessiert - Gratulation zum Schnäppchen !

PS: Woher die XTR stammt, weiss niemand......oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gemorje (5. Juli 2003)

was meinst du mit woher?
sie war an einem specialized-rad montiert.
das erkennt man daran, dass auf einer seite meiner naben ein S-works-zeichen ist. auf dem schnellspanner ebenso.
außerdem ist das schaltwerk ein 2002er. alle specialized-räder haben ein 2002er schaltwerk, da die schaltlogik besser ist.

der typ bei dem ichs gekauft hab kommt aus österreich


----------



## Pedalritter (5. Juli 2003)

Meins will auch dabei !


----------



## RobBj123 (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gemorje _
> *...da die schaltlogik besser ist.*



Hast du das Inverse System mal ausprobiert? Funktioniert verdammt gut, ich würde nicht (mehr) auf die Idee kommen ein konventionelles Schaltwerk an meinem Rad zu montieren! 

Das Schalten auf ein größeres Ritzel geht genauso schnell wie vorher, da die Kette aber auf ein kleineres Ritzel gezogen wird, anstatt schnell runter zu springen, ist das Schalten weicher. Besonders beim schnellen Beschleunigen macht sich das positiv bemerkbar.


----------



## Marty (5. Juli 2003)

Nachdem ich hier jetzt kein einziges KTM Bike gesehen habe muss ich ja wohl mein Präsentieren...

Mei es ist nicht das Beste aber fürs Biken reichts  







Austattung seht ihr auf der linken Seite.


----------



## gemorje (5. Juli 2003)

@ rob:
jo, bin auch schon mit 2003er schaltwerk gefahren (anderes rad).
das schalten geht weicher, klar. dumm ist nur dass man, wenn man an na rampe schnell nen anderen gang braucht den hebel 3 oder 4 mal nach oben drücken muss. mit dem normalen schaltwerk drückt man nur einmal nach unten, fertig.


----------



## RobBj123 (6. Juli 2003)

Stimmt, aber mit den neuen Shiftern kannst du nur 3 Gänge auf einmal schalten, und dafür musst du den Shifter so weit drücken, dass du auch drei Mal kurz drücken kannst... Aber jeder so wie er es am besten findet!


----------



## sonix (6. Juli 2003)

mein steppenwolf tycoon ca


----------



## Principia (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gemorje _
> *hier mein schatz nach dem umbau:
> ausgetauscht wurden:
> 
> ...



schönes rad...wieviel wiegt es den aktuell ???
gruzz michael


----------



## gemorje (7. Juli 2003)

das rad wiegt fahrfertig ca 10,3kg.
bin zufrieden damit. der rahmen ist zwar relativ schwer (ca 1700g) doch im moment beabsichtige ich nicht ihn zu wechseln, komme nämlich super mit zurecht. außerdem kann man mit ca 10kg incl. scheibenbremsen schon relativ zufrieden sein.
hier noch ein bild vom rad in action:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gemorje (7. Juli 2003)

doppelpost, bitte löschen


----------



## Principia (7. Juli 2003)

aha,
10.3 reichen ja auch wirklich...dafür haste was solides. echt schönes rad...
wo biste denn da gefahren...sieht aus als würdest du gleich am felsen hängen bleiben... 

gruzz michael


----------



## gemorje (7. Juli 2003)

noch eins:
(mehr bilder gibts auf www.fitnesstreff.de > bildergalerie)


----------



## gemorje (7. Juli 2003)

waren die südwestmeisterschaften/hobby-deutschlandcup in neunkirchen.

 nene, da war noch genug platz zwischen dem felsen und mir.
übrigens: man konnte, wenn man wollte auch über den felsen fahren. dort war ne rampe aufgebaut. sind aber leider nur wenige drübergefahren.


----------



## Principia (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gemorje _
> *waren die südwestmeisterschaften/hobby-deutschlandcup in neunkirchen.
> 
> nene, da war noch genug platz zwischen dem felsen und mir.
> übrigens: man konnte, wenn man wollte auch über den felsen fahren. dort war ne rampe aufgebaut. sind aber leider nur wenige drübergefahren. *



hätte aber sicherlich richtig laune gemacht...


----------



## tingeltangeltill (7. Juli 2003)

@gemorje: das ist meine Kurbel  

 

Gruss Till

ps: mein Gebot steht immernoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gemorje (7. Juli 2003)

da sag ich nur eins: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



die kurbel geb ich nie wieder her! das ding ist gold wert


----------



## tingeltangeltill (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gemorje _
> *da sag ich nur eins:
> 
> 
> ...



päh....ist mir doch egal *naserümpf* 
Ich krieg meine XTR-Kurbel noch 

Wie alt bist du?

Gruss Till 

ps: gibts da ein 68 und 73mm Innenlager oder kann man das einstellen?


----------



## gemorje (7. Juli 2003)

ich glaub es gibt ein 68er und ein 73er innenlager.
würde aber nicht drauf wetten.

ich bin seit kurzem 16.


----------



## mtbmarcus (7. Juli 2003)

Und hier ist mein Bike. 
Wiegt im Moment 10,5kg. Wird aber wohl auch nicht mehr viel leichter. Ist ziemlich ausgereizt was leichte Teile betrifft. Außer natürlich einigen unsinnigen nicht haltbaren!

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/2/7812epic-med.jpg?9313

Kann leider nur einen Link bieten.


----------



## Jackass1987 (7. Juli 2003)

Hi Marcus, 

ich kann nur eins sagen. Dein Bike ist echt ein Traum 

Wirklich ganz grosse Klasse  

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## gemorje (7. Juli 2003)

sehr schön!


----------



## c.m.g (7. Juli 2003)

Hier ist mein bike:


----------



## RobBj123 (7. Juli 2003)

Alter Schwede... geniales Rad!!! 

Wäre die Gabel weiss, gäbe es wohl nichts mehr zu verbessern... Ist das denn schon die "Brain Gabel" von Fox, oder nur die ganz normale?


----------



## gemorje (7. Juli 2003)

ich wage zu vermuten dass es eine F80X ist.


----------



## RobBj123 (7. Juli 2003)

Habs mir schon selbst beantwortet, F100X...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hal (7. Juli 2003)

meine hoehenmeterfressmaschine


----------



## mtb-racer (8. Juli 2003)

@ mtbmarcus: Du kommst aus Frammersbach? Woher hast du denn das Rad, d. h. bei welchem Händler gekauft? Teamfahrer? 


Also, ansonsten sehr sehr schönes bike! 

cu Billy


----------



## Principia (8. Juli 2003)

@ marcus

und...wie funktioniert das epic....ist es wirklich so toll ??? 
gruzz michael


----------



## Clemens (8. Juli 2003)

> Zitat MTBMarcus
> Wiegt im Moment 10,5kg. Wird aber wohl auch nicht mehr viel leichter



@ Marcus

Stell mal die genaue Komponenten-Ausrüstung Deines Epic hier ins Forum. Würde mich wirklich brennend interessieren, an welcher Stelle es Dir gelungen ist, etwa 700 Gramm zu sparen.


----------



## *adrenalin* (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Clemens _
> *
> 
> @ Marcus
> ...



hi clemens,

auf dem papier kein problem....


----------



## Clemens (8. Juli 2003)

Hi Oliver,

tja, wo kommt man raus bei einem Rahmengewicht von +/- 2800 Gramm... 

Bei mir sinds jetzt, wo die Twister Supersonic runter sind (hab jetzt von Onkel Tom die 2.1er ZED Race WCS-Reifen drauf, nicht die ursprünglich bestellten Michelin), wieder lockere 11,57 KG und das ist bei dem schweren Rahmen voll ok.


----------



## Dr.Dos (8. Juli 2003)

> _Clemens:_
> * Würde mich wirklich brennend interessieren, an welcher Stelle es Dir gelungen ist, etwa 700 Gramm zu sparen.
> *


Das waren exakt meine Gedanken.

Das Rad ist wirklich wunderschön und funktioniert bestimmt hervorragend. Allerdings ist die Gewichtsangabe _sehr_ optimistisch. Und wo das Bike gewichtsmäßig ausgereizt ist, sehe ich beim besten Willen nicht.


----------



## Buddy (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mtbmarcus _
> *Und hier ist mein Bike.
> Wiegt im Moment 10,5kg. Wird aber wohl auch nicht mehr viel leichter. Ist ziemlich ausgereizt was leichte Teile betrifft. Außer natürlich einigen unsinnigen nicht haltbaren!
> 
> ...



Nettes Bike, aber die Tapete ist ja gräßlich


----------



## gemorje (8. Juli 2003)

also mit dem leichtbau konfigurator komme ich ohne probleme auf 10,5kg ohne besonders ausgefallene komponenten zu benutzen.
(sorry für die formatierung aber excel kanns nicht besser)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gugi (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gemorje _
> *also mit dem leichtbau konfigurator komme ich ohne probleme auf 10,5kg ohne besonders ausgefallene komponenten zu benutzen.
> (sorry für die formatierung aber excel kanns nicht besser) *



in der 4000¤-Klasse sind das keine ausgefallenen Komponenten, ja


----------



## mtbmarcus (8. Juli 2003)

Hi!

Schön das Euch mein Bike gefällt. Gekauft habe ich den Rahmen bei Stenger in Hösbach. Ich denke der Laden ist einigen hier bekannt!
Was die Funktion betrifft, habe das Bike gerade 3h über die Wombacher Strecke(Keiler-Bike-Marathon) gejagd und es ist für diese Strecke  bestens geeignet.

Das Gewicht wurde mit einer Tune-Waage festgestellt.
Die Teile die es wirklich ausmachen sind die Storck-Carbon-Kurbeln die ca. 5 Jahre alt sind und wirkliche 290gr. wiegen, die Laufräder mit Tune King/Kong superscharf Naben und Mavic-Felgen.  Die Scheibenbremse ist von Formula die B4 SL.  Die Schläuche sind Conti Supersonic 90gr. mit welchen ich noch nie Probleme hatte.
Ansonsten:
Lenker: Schmolke Carbon
Vorbau: Syntace f99 120mm
Steuersatz: ChrisKing
Sattelstütze: Syncros-Carbon
Sattel: SLR TT
Sattelklemme: Extralite
Pedale: CrankBrothers Eggbeater TripleTi(ebayshop USA 210.-)
Reifen: Explorer Supersonic
Schaltwerk/Schaltgriffe: SRAM X.O
Flaschenhalter: Tune
Schnellspanner: Tune
Tretlager: Tune AC38

So und jetzt dürfte klar sein wie die 10,5kg zustande kommen und das nicht mehr viel geht ohne Löcher zu bohren.

Ciao Marcus


----------



## eierspeiss (8. Juli 2003)

wer sich verneigen will, bitte gerne!

ansonsten! mund abwischen!!!


----------



## tingeltangeltill (9. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mtbmarcus _
> *Hi!
> 
> Schön das Euch mein Bike gefällt. Gekauft habe ich den Rahmen bei Stenger in Hösbach. Ich denke der Laden ist einigen hier bekannt!
> ...



boah, für die Austattung aber ganz schön schwer  

Aber das Rad ist  
Wenn Fully dann DAS!


----------



## fOrmAt_C (9. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von eierspeiss _
> *wer sich verneigen will, bitte gerne!
> 
> ansonsten! mund abwischen!!! *


ist das nicht das gleiche bike wie auf seite 21??


----------



## Principia (9. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gemorje _
> *also mit dem leichtbau konfigurator komme ich ohne probleme auf 10,5kg ohne besonders ausgefallene komponenten zu benutzen.
> (sorry für die formatierung aber excel kanns nicht besser) *



aha, da wird er ja schon fleissig benutzt. perfekt  

@marcus....sehr schöne teile.... 

gruzz michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moth (9. Juli 2003)

hier dann mal mein 98er Cannondale F1000, hat mitlerweile komplett schwarze reifen drauf und die tarantula hat knack gemacht und ich stand aufm boden 

MFG moth


----------



## Clemens (9. Juli 2003)

> zitat gemorje
> also mit dem leichtbau konfigurator komme ich ohne probleme auf 10,5kg


 
@ Gemorje

Da sieht man mal wieder den Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis! Bau das Ding in Deiner Konfiguration mal zusammen - steht definitiv ne 11 vorm Komma (siehe das fast identisch ausgestattete Epic Marthon Serienmodell). 

Wer hat denn in Deiner Rechnung zum Beispiel die 2650 Gramm für den Rahmen gemessen - wiegt in Size M (18 Zoll) genau 2804 Gramm ohne Sattelklemmring, aber vielleicht sind rote Rahmen leichter als schwarz anodisierte...


----------



## Principia (9. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Clemens _
> *Wer hat denn in Deiner Rechnung zum Beispiel die 2650 Gramm für den Rahmen gemessen - wiegt in Size M (18 Zoll) genau 2804 Gramm ohne Sattelklemmring, aber vielleicht sind rote Rahmen leichter als schwarz anodisierte... *



die werte sind von weightweenies...oh ich seh gerade da wird ja sogar 2670gr in größe l angegeben, hab ich einen fehler bei der übernahme der daten gemacht . das prob ist aber das die werte ja auch von irgendwelchen leuten nachgewogen sind. (wenn überhaupt).
aber wenn du sagst das der rahmen ca 2,8kg ohne alles wiegt werde ich den wert übernehmen....(beim nächsten update)

aber es ist doch ganz egal ob das rad nun 10,5 oder 10,..irgendwas wiegt...das rad ist auf jeden fall sehr    

also leute nicht hauen !!!  

gruzz michael


----------



## mtb-racer (9. Juli 2003)

Ok, wunderbar, STENGER sagt mir schon was! 

Ansonsten sehr sehr schönes Rad! 

Hat dir der Stenger (bernd) auch den F 99 besorgt? 

MfG

Billy


----------



## Clemens (9. Juli 2003)

@ MTB-Racer

Na, Erholungsphase vorbei? Hast ja ordentlich Gas gegeben im Oly-Park bei den 24 hours... Respekt!!!


----------



## mjs (9. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gugi _
> *
> 
> in der 4000¤-Klasse sind das keine ausgefallenen Komponenten, ja  *



habe ich mich verguckt oder kostet das teil 4.015,75 euros ohne den rahmenpreis? den da steht doch hinter dem gramm k.a.. laut bike workshop würden die 99 euro für die sattelstütze zwar wegfallen, aber 2000 euro für rahmen und dämpfer nach mal drauf kommen. dann wären wir bei fast 6000 euro für das rad......... oder stehe ich gerade auf irgendeiner leitung?

mfg spiering


----------



## mjs (9. Juli 2003)

@ Michael: super konfigurator  macht echt spaß mit dem ein bisschen rum zu spielen  
aber du solltest headshok steuersatz und vorbau mit aufnehmen, wenn du die rahmen/gabel schon drin hast.


----------



## mtb-racer (9. Juli 2003)

@ clemens: Sehr sehr schönes Epic! 

Würde evtl. noch an Kurbel und Innenlager was ändern und vielleicht noch das ein oder andere Gramm rausholen, das aber dann schon wieder auf die Stabilität gehen würde. (ist mir aber mit 65 kg egal! )  

cu Billy


----------



## Principia (9. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von spiering _
> *@ Michael: super konfigurator  macht echt spaß mit dem ein bisschen rum zu spielen
> aber du solltest headshok steuersatz und vorbau mit aufnehmen, wenn du die rahmen/gabel schon drin hast. *



ach ja stimmt. danke, werde ich noch hinzufügen....

gruzz michael


----------



## mtbmarcus (9. Juli 2003)

@ mtb-racer

Ich kaufe so gut wie alle Teile bei Bernd Stenger. Macht mir immer gute Preise und hat viele neue Sachen als erster. Die Fox F100X hat er vor der F80X gehabt obwohl se noch gar nicht vorgestellt war. Funktioniert übrigens top. Außerdem kann man sich auf die Werkstatt wirklich verlassen. Der Vorbau war ebenfalls von Stenger.


Ciao Marcus

PS: Fährst Du in Wombach mit oder bist Du nicht aus der Ecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalin (9. Juli 2003)

Hier mal nen Pic von meiner Möhre...








Gruß

Micha


----------



## gugi (9. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von spiering _
> *
> 
> habe ich mich verguckt oder kostet das teil 4.015,75 euros ohne den rahmenpreis? den da steht doch hinter dem gramm k.a.. laut bike workshop würden die 99 euro für die sattelstütze zwar wegfallen, aber 2000 euro für rahmen und dämpfer nach mal drauf kommen. dann wären wir bei fast 6000 euro für das rad......... oder stehe ich gerade auf irgendeiner leitung?
> ...



stimmt... 6000¤ Bike
Aber sind ja keine ausgefallenen Parts  
Naja, wers sich leisten kann


----------



## mtb-racer (10. Juli 2003)

@ mtbmarcus: Ja, ich fahr in Wombach mit! Wirmsthal, wo ich herkomme liegt etwa 80 km von Hösbach entfernt! Fahr selbst für´s Bike Team Stenger! 

Bin auch sowohl mit dem Shop als auch mit der Werkstatt sehr sehr zufrieden! 

MfG 

Billy


----------



## Carbonator (10. Juli 2003)

Also hier mein Bike. Das was noch stört is die Kasette und Schaltwerk, dann gehts ersma. 

xtr´02 sti
xtr´03 V-brakes
Kinesis alu light gabel - 680 g
fsa afterburner - 640 g
slr xp


----------



## Carbonator (10. Juli 2003)

Falsch gelaufen... 

noch ma...


----------



## $ucker (10. Juli 2003)

Wär schön, wenn jetz noch ein bild da wäre...


----------



## Carbonator (10. Juli 2003)

Bei mir kann ichs sehn... keine Ahnung was los is...


----------



## Clemens (10. Juli 2003)

..ich sehe es auch...

@ Carbonator

Rauchen ist ungesund!!!!!!


----------



## mountain cycler (10. Juli 2003)

Hier ist mein kleines Kunstwerk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (15. Juli 2003)

und ab damit nach oben....


hier mein bekanntes, aber inzwischen wieder modifiziertes bike. neu sind der f-99 vorbau mit titan-schrauben, eclipse-tubeless-set und sl-rotoren:


----------



## *adrenalin* (15. Juli 2003)

hier noch einmal ein besseres foto:


----------



## *adrenalin* (15. Juli 2003)

auch hier noch einmal für alle (weil´s so schön ist... ):


----------



## Principia (15. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kramerolli _
> *auch hier noch einmal für alle (weil´s so schön ist... ): *



oohh olli, das ding ist superb !!!!!!!


----------



## *adrenalin* (15. Juli 2003)

@michael

vielen dank für die blumen!

(ich gebe mir ja auch größte mühe  )

--> jetzt kannst du wieder vorlegen...

a propos: hast du gelesen, daß die 04er elements jetzt einen kugelgelagerten hinterbau bekommen und dadurch aber auch 220 gr. schwerer werden sollen?! dann ist´s mit dem gewichtsvorteil endgültig dahin.

so long,


----------



## Clemens (15. Juli 2003)

Sieht super aus Oliver- volle Punktzahl!!! Jetzt bin ich auf die nächste Woche und die ersten PICs Deines neuen HTs gespannt...

Heute nachmittag reiß ich als erstes die seitlichen Aufkleber an der Gabel ab - wie man bei Dir sieht, ist es ohne stimmiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (15. Juli 2003)

@olli

jupp hab ich gelesen...gefällt mir aber ganz und gar nicht...ich bleibe bei den gleitlagern....


----------



## SquirrlZ (15. Juli 2003)

Das hier ist mein Bike (Scott - Team Racing Limited 2000). 

Foto gibts hier 

Kurz was zur Ausstattung:

- Federgabel: Manitou Skareb Super NoBoss
- Laufräder: Mavic X317, HüGI 240 Disc, DT Swiss Competition
- Reifen: Michelin Front S, Lite S
- Schlauch: Continental MTB Latex 26"
- Bremsen: Magura Louise
- Sattel: Selle Italia SLR
- Sattelstütze: Tune Starkes Stück
- Vorbau: Easton EA50
- Lenker: Easton EC90
- Griffe: GlueGrip Extrem
- Pedale: Shimano SPD 959
- Boardcomputer: Cateye
- alles andere: Shimano XT


----------



## Northern lite (15. Juli 2003)

dann will ich doch mal ein kleines Gegengewicht zu Olli posten


----------



## Dr.Dos (15. Juli 2003)

Werden nicht sogar zusätzlich die Kettenstreben der '04er Elements verlängert? Was soll der Mist?

Hauptgrund für den damaligen Kauf des Manitou FS und meines Brodie waren die kurzen Hinterbauten von 416mm. Das Fahrverhalten von Rädern mit kurzem Heck ist einfach so viel angenehmer (für das was ich liebe, nämlich technisches fahren und Häuserecken beim RR).

Ein Freund hat noch ein Element Scandium. Da könnte ich fast schwach werden, wenn dieser Wahnsinn Wirklichkeit wird.

Btw: geile Rennfeile, Olli!


----------



## *adrenalin* (16. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Clemens _
> *Sieht super aus Oliver- volle Punktzahl!!! Jetzt bin ich auf die nächste Woche und die ersten PICs Deines neuen HTs gespannt...
> 
> Heute nachmittag reiß ich als erstes die seitlichen Aufkleber an der Gabel ab - wie man bei Dir sieht, ist es ohne stimmiger.
> ...



mit den aufklebern war nur halb-freiwillig, da mir die rockshox-embleme von alleine entgegenkamen  

danach habe ich die "sl"-schriftzüge auch noch entfernt - ich finde es so auch schöner!

bezügl. des hardtails möchte ich eine evtl. vorhandene überhöhte erwartungshaltung direkt dämpfen: das wird eine ganz einfache geschichte mit vorhandenen parts, lediglich rahmen und laufräder habe ich günstig geschossen. der rest wird erstmal aufgefüllt. wenn dann die begeisterung anhalten sollte, kann man ja immer noch mal schauen....  ansatz war eigentlich, ein bike zu haben, mit dem man mal eine tour fährt und am biergarten anhalten kann, ohne wahnsinnig zu werden, daß nachher das teure (unterversicherte) bike weg ist (die welt ist ja soooo schlecht  ). daher darf es einen wert von 1.500,- euro nicht überschreiten. wenn man dann die sachen, die man im keller liegen hat, alle einzeln kaufen müßte, kommen schnell auch hier die euros zusammen - aber wem sage ich das.....

aber vielleicht wird es ja doch ganz nett.


----------



## *adrenalin* (16. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dr.Dos _
> *
> 
> Btw: geile Rennfeile, Olli! *



DANKE !!


----------



## Carbonator (16. Juli 2003)

sach mal olli welche felgen und reifen hast du drauf. Sind Contis oder?


----------



## Cougie (16. Juli 2003)

hier noch ein schönes foto


----------



## *adrenalin* (16. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Carbonator _
> *sach mal olli welche felgen und reifen hast du drauf. Sind Contis oder? *



yes sir!

explorer supersonic mit eclipse tubeless-system! funzt prima...


----------



## wade-simmons (16. Juli 2003)

Hier ist mein Rocky...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runningblacky (16. Juli 2003)

> hier noch ein schönes foto



Die Fliesen sind geil


----------



## Bateman (16. Juli 2003)

So, hab jetzt endlich Webspace...
hier kommen meine Schätze...

Nr 1

http://www.8ung.at/bateman/111.jpg


Bateman


----------



## Bateman (16. Juli 2003)

nochmal Nr 1:

http://www.8ung.at/bateman/112.jpg


Bateman


----------



## Bateman (16. Juli 2003)

Nr 2:


http://www.8ung.at/bateman/331.jpg


Bateman


----------



## Bateman (16. Juli 2003)

und mein allerbestes Stück...

http://www.8ung.at/bateman/221.jpg


Bateman


----------



## Bateman (16. Juli 2003)

und nochmal mein bestes Stück, der immer schreit:

Bau mich auf !!!!!!!! gg


http://www.8ung.at/bateman/222.jpg


Bateman


----------



## RobBj123 (16. Juli 2003)

Schöne Räder Bateman!

Aber musstest du die Bilder auf so einen lahmen Webspace hochladen? Die Ladezeiten sind selbst mit DSL eindeutig zu lang, und an die Modemnutzer hast du wohl auch nicht gedacht... 

Lade deine Bilder doch mal in die Forums-Gallerie hoch, und poste sie dann in vernünftiger Größe (werden da automatisch verkleinert)!


----------



## evil_rider (19. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Cannathon _
> *Habe es zwar schon mal gepostest, jetzt aber mit UST Laufräder. *



optisch auf 100% ne 1


----------



## MeisterQuitte (19. Juli 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CDRacer (19. Juli 2003)

@MeisterQuitte: Gefällt mir sehr gut. Könntest du vielleicht das Gesamtgewicht und eine Teile-Liste hier rein stellen? Aber warum hat du den Abnehmer vom Tacho am rechten Gabelholm? Irretiert mich irgendwie


----------



## Magicmann (19. Juli 2003)

hi,

bin neu hier...
soweit ich das bisher einschätzen kann, wohl das grösste mtb-forum in deutschland, richtig?

endlich mal eine möglichkeit fragen zu stellen, ohne von einem unwissenden radhändler skeptisch angeschaut zu werden...

mein bike:











http://magicman.net.bei.t-online.de/bike/jekyllnew3.jpg
http://magicman.net.bei.t-online.de/bike/jekyllnew4.jpg
http://magicman.net.bei.t-online.de/bike/jekyllnew5.jpg
http://magicman.net.bei.t-online.de/bike/jekyllnew6.jpg
http://magicman.net.bei.t-online.de/bike/jekyllnew7.jpg
http://magicman.net.bei.t-online.de/bike/jekyllnew8.jpg
http://magicman.net.bei.t-online.de/bike/jekyllnew9.jpg

mfg mario


----------



## MeisterQuitte (19. Juli 2003)

Caad 4 Gr.L
Super Fatty Ultra Dl
Hügi 240,Dt XR4.1D,Dt Competition
Michlin Wg Comp S Light,Conti Latexschläuche
Time Atac
Umwerfer,Schaltwerk und Schalthebel Xt
Ultegrakassette 12-25
Hayes Hfx9
Ritchey Wcs Sattelstütze,Slr Trans Am
Schnellspanner Salsa
Syntace Duraflite 12°,Syntace Screw On grips
noch original:Kurbel Truvativ FireX,Vorbau Cannondale

Gewogen hab ich das noch nicht.

Und was is so besonders am Sender?Wo soll er denn sonst hin?


----------



## CDRacer (19. Juli 2003)

An den linken Gabelholm und dann aber nach hinten zeigend. Ich habe das zwar in der Anleitung gelesen, dass man den so montieren kann, hatte es bloß noch nie gesehn und mich deswegen etwas gewundert. Alles in Allem fast di eTeile, die ich nach und nach auch an meinem haben möchte.


----------



## Bateman (19. Juli 2003)

hab nu auch des letzte gute Stück meiner Räder bzw Rahmen fotografiert...

BIld 1: www.8ung.at/bateman/555.jpg

Bild 2: www.8ung.at/bateman/666.jpg

Bild 3: www.8ung.at/bateman/777.jpg

denkt euch nix wegem dem Vorbau, ein passender Syncros is gerade auf dem Weg zu mir...

Bateman


----------



## Thinx (20. Juli 2003)

Hmm, was soll daran bitte falsch sein? is doch shice egal, wo der sitzt oder? 
Hier mal mein Puppy, leider schlechte Quali :/

Is´n No Pogo Rahmen, wie vieleicht zu erkennen ist.
Austattung SID 100, German Answer Air Force 1, Spinergy Spox M1, Avid Arch Rival, der Rest is nich unbedingt nennenswert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (21. Juli 2003)

hi racer,
habe jetzt unsere beiden threads mit xc bikes zusammen geführt...brauchen ja auch nur eine...dadurch wirds ein wenig übersichtlicher !!!
also postet weiter eure rennfeilen !!!  

gruzz michael


----------



## *adrenalin* (21. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Michael _
> *hi racer,
> habe jetzt unsere beiden threads mit xc bikes zusammen geführt...brauchen ja auch nur eine...dadurch wirds ein wenig übersichtlicher !!!
> also postet weiter eure rennfeilen !!!
> ...



... bist halt der beste!!!!!!


----------



## RobBj123 (21. Juli 2003)

Und "Cross Country Kunstwerke" (oder wie der hieß) ist weg? Schade, der Titel war so schön...


----------



## Principia (22. Juli 2003)

nein ist nicht weg....ist in diesen thread "eingeflossen"
gibt´s änderungswünsche für den titel ?

gruzz michael.....


----------



## Dr.Dos (22. Juli 2003)

'Eure Cross Country Kunstwerke'

?


----------



## Principia (22. Juli 2003)

so besser ?!


----------



## Dr.Dos (22. Juli 2003)




----------



## Speedy J (22. Juli 2003)

So, jetzt will ich auch mal mein frisch aufgebautes Bike zeigen...


----------



## realbiker (22. Juli 2003)

Ist schon ein bisschen in die Jahre gekommen steckt aber mächtig viel weg bei den Rennen (Steel is real  )


----------



## Principia (22. Juli 2003)

hach...noch die alten schönen crossmax...das waren noch zeiten...schönes rad !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## realbiker (22. Juli 2003)

Danke - ich hab mich mit dem Rad wieder mit dem Hardtailvirus infiziert, weisst du wie lange es gedauert hat bis ich so eine Crossmax bekam ... und jetzt hat die hinter Felge Haarrisse und eine neue kostet 120  !!!


----------



## Dr.Dos (22. Juli 2003)

Die Haarrisse hatte ich auch an meinen Crossmax: die Nippelösen sind ausgerissen, obwohl ich das Rad nie nachzentriert hatte - wie auch bei deren beschissenem Loctite auf den Alunippeln.

Seit ich damals die 90,- EUR plus Speichen für die neue Felge investiert habe und selbst neu aufgespeicht, ist alles in Butter. 2 Daumen hoch für diesen Klassiker!

Ich poste demnächst mal Pics von meinem guten alten Brodie, noch mit 8fach XTR, Ur-SID, Moots Stütze, Ringlé ZooKa und OnZa Ti-Barends


----------



## RobBj123 (22. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Speedy J _
> *So, jetzt will ich auch mal mein frisch aufgebautes Bike zeigen...
> *



GEIL GEIL GEIL ... ! Selten so ein schönes Cannondale gesehen!!! Kannst du nicht noch ein paar Fotos und Specs posten?


----------



## Speedy J (22. Juli 2003)

Hier noch ein paar Detailbilder:













Rahmen: CAAD5
Gabel Lefty Carbon ELO
Laufräder: CrossMax SL
Mäntel: Hutchinson Python
Bremse: Martha SL
Schaltwerk: Sram X.0
Schaltgriffe: Sram X.0
Sattelstütze: Easton EC70
Lenker: Easton CT2
Sattel: Fizik Aliante Carbon
Kurbel: Profile Design Alpine Pro mit XTR-Blätter 48-36-26

Gewicht incl. Pedale: 9,4 kg


----------



## *adrenalin* (23. Juli 2003)

speedy j:

geile feile! bis auf die pseudo-reifen, da gibt es optisch und technisch deutlich besseres!


----------



## Schlammpaddler (23. Juli 2003)

@Realbiker:
     
Mein Glückwunsch! Für mich eines der schönsten Räder in diesem Thread.
Zeitlos - zuverlässig - klassisch!
Stahl eben!

Au man, wenn ich doch nur ein paar Euros übrig hätte.  

Grüssle
Martin


----------



## ingmar (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von realbiker _
> *Ist schon ein bisschen in die Jahre gekommen steckt aber mächtig viel weg bei den Rennen (Steel is real  )
> 
> *



daumen hoch für den stahlhobel  
daumen runter für die weiße coladose


----------



## realbiker (23. Juli 2003)

@ der Martin

Das Bike hat mich in Summe nur etwa 400  gekostet - find ich nicht so schlecht für die Ausstattung (dafür hatte ich einige schlaflose Nächte), mir gefällts total und ich liebe es total ... naja ihr wisst wenigsten gutes Zeug noch zu schätzen !!!


----------



## harryhallers (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Speedy J _
> *Hier noch ein paar Detailbilder:
> 
> 
> ...




Ahhh lecker!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harryhallers (23. Juli 2003)

So mal meine Kiste !!!
5 Jahre alt!! Also eigentlich ein Oldie.







Clark Kent F16 Titan.














Der Lenker macht das ganze etwas breit, aber man kann einfach besser fahren!!!

MFG.


----------



## DeepDownB (23. Juli 2003)

Hier wieder ein paar part mehr. Endlich sind alle purple Parts ab hehe dafür rot dran, mann geht eben mit der Zeit. Der Rahmen ist wie immer der alte.


----------



## Kunibert (23. Juli 2003)

Und noch 'ne umgebaute Stadtgurke... (Sattelstellung ist in Natura wagerecht, keine Sorge)...






... mit der guten alten Bullseye Nabe (top!) auf 618 Ceramic...


----------



## tomke (23. Juli 2003)

GT Zaskar LE 95
Rond O24U
Syncros Lenker, Vorbau und SS
Race Face LP
Tune LRS mit X517 und AC 16/17
Flite SLR
XTR/XT...


----------



## Kunibert (24. Juli 2003)

.. ja, die alten Zaskars sind doch die Schönsten  
Daumen extra hoch!


----------



## sigi0007 (24. Juli 2003)

NoName- Rahmen
XT- Komplettaustattung
Avid SD7
Skareb Comp
WCS- Parts
Gewicht: 10,5 KG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (24. Juli 2003)

sehr schön stimmig aufgebaut !


----------



## matsch (24. Juli 2003)

dat is meines:
[ca 4-5 Jahre alt]

http://de.geocities.com/b7steine/Bikeklein.jpg


----------



## *adrenalin* (24. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von matsch _
> *dat is meines:
> [ca 4-5 Jahre alt]
> 
> http://de.geocities.com/b7steine/Bikeklein.jpg *


----------



## matsch (24. Juli 2003)

so hier ist es nun aber:


----------



## dan1606 (25. Juli 2003)




----------



## Manitou (25. Juli 2003)

Von Wolter habe ich noch nie was gehört!!! Woher kommt die???

Manitou

P.S. Kürze mal deine Bremsleitung!!


----------



## dan1606 (25. Juli 2003)

das mit der bremsleitung kommt dann im winter wenn ich nicht mehr bike !!

wolter - ist einfach nur mein name (((-;


----------



## bikestar2k (26. Juli 2003)

Hier mein Trek 4500, dürfte wohl locker >15 kg wiegen


----------



## Violencehammer (28. Juli 2003)

Hier mein neues


----------



## kellerassel (29. Juli 2003)

Guten morgen allamitananda

yippee! jetz kann ich meins auch mal posten!
hab jedoch nur das foto ausm web.......aber irgendwann in ferner zukunft mach ich mal n foto vom original-kuhfladen-mäher (bin gestern n bisschen dreckig geworden!)

grüssle keller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (29. Juli 2003)

also dieses CD ist mir, mal abgesehen vom horrenden Preis, ein Raetsel.
Sitzposition???
Reflektoren???
Kabelfuehrung Tacho???
Einsatzgebiet???


----------



## fregger87 (29. Juli 2003)

also hallo erstmal,
also das ist mein billiges lakes. aber demnächst kauf ich mir ein neues. 

PS: violencehammer so toll ist dein fahrrad net .


----------



## RobBj123 (29. Juli 2003)

@fregger87: Du hast ein ganz weißes .bmp Bild gepostet!!!


----------



## Violencehammer (29. Juli 2003)

@ polo
Also die sitzposition find ich sehr gut, ist ne mischung aus aufrecht und gestreckt. Die Pedale sind nur vorrübergehend bis ich meine clickies bekomme und der Preis war sehr gut, sonst hätte ich es nicht gekauft    Und das mit der Kabelführung war noch net fertig, hab noch Kabelbinder gebraucht. Hoffe konnte das Rätsel lösen  

Gruss Vio


----------



## polo (30. Juli 2003)

> Hoffe konnte das Rätsel lösen


Weitgehend, aber an der Sitzposition ist nix gestreckt.
Ach so: wer kauft denn überhaupt noch CDs zum UVP???


----------



## Violencehammer (30. Juli 2003)

@ polo
nee gestreckt ist es wirklich nicht da hast du recht, aber für mein Einsatzgebiet völlig ok!!! Und wenns mir doch mal auf den Sack geht hol ich mir eben einen geraden oder abfallenden Vorbau  
Das mit dem Preis stimmt auch denn 2000 is echt ein bisschen übertrieben, aber ich hab ja 25% weniger bezahlt. Das ist es wert.

Liebe Grüsse Vio


----------



## djnjl (31. Juli 2003)

Das is mein Bike


----------



## Jörg M8 (31. Juli 2003)

hier mein Pferdchen


----------



## *adrenalin* (31. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von djnjl _
> *Das is mein Bike *



geiler ständer  

(der vom rad .....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djnjl (31. Juli 2003)

besser als das bike auf den boden zulegen!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.B. (1. August 2003)

Eigentlich ein DH-Bike aber geil


----------



## Mr.B. (1. August 2003)

Hab mal ne´n Foto von meiner Bude gemacht:
Also ich finds geil - hat auch schon ordentlich was mitgemacht


----------



## Gulaschmeister (3. August 2003)

@Mr.B: Schönes Teil ! 

Meins is da ähnlich, aber aus Alu und hat keine HS33 mehr sondern die Hayes HFX9 XC:


----------



## passatvr5 (3. August 2003)

hier mal mein Scott Strike 20


----------



## madddin (3. August 2003)

was sagt ihr zu dem rad?

http://www.bikegigant.com/pd1053263863.htm?defaultVariants=search0_EQ_W%E4hlbar_AND_{EOL}&categoryId=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $ucker (3. August 2003)

Der preis is eindeutig zu hoch....


----------



## madddin (3. August 2003)

und für 1600  weniger?


----------



## $ucker (3. August 2003)

vergleich mal mit cube und den weiteren versendern....und dann ab in die kaufberatung mit dir!!!!


----------



## Techniker (3. August 2003)

Kleine Grundsatzfrage:
Ist das Bike nicht ein wenig schwer? Ich schätze ernsthaft mit 12,5 bis 13 kg. Und das ist für eine "Feile" doch recht viel.
Oder bin ich da der Einzige mit der Meinung ?




> _Original geschrieben von AUSSIE _
> *Hallo Leute,
> 
> Eeeeeendlich ist sie fertig, meine neue CC-Feile. Hat mich einiges an Arbeit gekostet, bis sie so aussah, aber die Muehe hat sich gelohnt, oder? '
> ...


----------



## Beingothic (4. August 2003)

So nun ich auch mal...






... wer als erster die schwarze Katze findet bekommt ein


----------



## Schlammpaddler (4. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beingothic _
> *So nun ich auch mal...
> 
> ... wer als erster die schwarze Katze findet bekommt ein
> ...


Im Rahmendreieck, über der Kurbel!
Her mit dem   !

Grüssle
Martin


----------



## Beingothic (4. August 2003)

OK das   geht an der Martin 
 

Herzlichen Glükwunsch und Prost

       

Wenn es dich mal ins Saarland verschlagen sollte, gibts ein echtes  

Gruß

Beingothic


----------



## marc077 (5. August 2003)

Mit sound unterm Hintern durch den Wald.
Gruss, Marc


----------



## b3nn1 (5. August 2003)

Da is meins.
Muss ich mich jetz schämen?


----------



## Ümmel (5. August 2003)

Achtung in Jagd und Brunftzeit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (6. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von b3nn1 _
> *Da is meins.
> Muss ich mich jetz schämen? *



null!


----------



## wishkah (7. August 2003)

und das is meins... so oder so ähnlich  
bergamont seeker


----------



## iNSANE! (7. August 2003)

Und das wird meins...ab Oktober...bin's schon Probegefahren wg. Größenfeststellung...ein Traum!


----------



## RobBj123 (7. August 2003)

Und, schon bestellt? Ist ein sehr schönes Rad und bestimmt auch schön schnell...


----------



## Violencehammer (8. August 2003)

Nochmal ein besseres Bild von meinem


----------



## Luigii (8. August 2003)

Hier mein Rad
is zwar von der Stange, aber der Rahmen is sau leicht.
Parts: Voll XTR / Ritchy WCS

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=9009&password=&sort=1&cat=3296&page=1


----------



## iNSANE! (8. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von RobBj123 _
> *Und, schon bestellt? Ist ein sehr schönes Rad und bestimmt auch schön schnell... *




Nein ich bin im "bestelle" es auf der Salzburger KTM Messe.  Da bin ich eingeladen, um es "anzuprobieren"(final), da ich es ab nächster Saison von KTM als "Arbeitsgerät" gestellt bekomme. 
Ich freu mich sehr drauf, allerdings hoffe ich dass es auch eine wenig was aushält! Hab wg. der SID bedenken...und vor dem Ketten/Ritzelpaket Tausch grausts mir jetzt schon...XTR...


----------



## iNSANE! (8. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Violencehammer _
> *Nochmal ein besseres Bild von meinem
> 
> 
> ...




Schick mir doch mal, wenn du willst, ne privat-mail, wieviel Du wo dafür zahlen musstest. Da ich auch CD Händler bin wär das hoch interessant.


----------



## RobBj123 (8. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von iNSANE! _
> *Nein ich bin im "bestelle" es auf der Salzburger KTM Messe.  Da bin ich eingeladen, um es "anzuprobieren"(final), da ich es ab nächster Saison von KTM als "Arbeitsgerät" gestellt bekomme.
> Ich freu mich sehr drauf, allerdings hoffe ich dass es auch eine wenig was aushält! Hab wg. der SID bedenken...und vor dem Ketten/Ritzelpaket Tausch grausts mir jetzt schon...XTR... *



Nicht schlecht...! Was fährts du denn so für Rennen?!?

Und XTR funktioniert wenigstens immer und überall, besser gehts nicht! Und die paar  für die Kette sind auch nicht so schlimm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (8. August 2003)

Sag mal insane . Darf man mal so indiskret sein und fragen warum nach den ganzen CD's  es dich plötzlich zu KTM ziet ? Hattest du nicht auch buisnessmäßig etwas mit cannondale zu tun ?
Hoffe ich komm dir mit der frage nicht zu nahe !


----------



## chriiss (9. August 2003)

Mein Fully:


----------



## chriiss (9. August 2003)

ähh??


----------



## iNSANE! (10. August 2003)

@ alter ron...private mail 4 you

@Rob ... ich bin jugend xc racer. Stimmt XTR geht immer. Die Kette ist ja auch nicht so schlimm-aber das XTR Paket! 


BTW: Bist Du beim MOD Treff? Wenn ja schönen Gruß an Frank...


----------



## RobBj123 (10. August 2003)

Nope, bin nicht da, fahre Sa und So Rennen. 

... und welche Rennen fährst du so, warste bei der DM?


----------



## iNSANE! (10. August 2003)

Aso...

ich fahr die ganzen (XC) Serien in (ober) Bayer & die Marathon Klassiker.
Uphill's sind auch ganz cool.
Vereinsserie mit all ihren Races ist eh Ehrensache.
ich fahr auch lokale XC's. Weiterhin fahre ich auch Rennrad Rennen, und im Frühjahr zur Vorbereitung auch gerne RTF's  
Auf die DM wollte ich, war aber schulisch verhindert (Übungsleiterschein-Lehrgang).
Da ich aber jetzt aber vor dem ABI 04 mit Facharbeit und so stehe bin ich etwas "eingeschränkt". Und nur mal so...25 Renntage in einer Saison sind zumindest mir zum normalen wahnsinn in der Schule dann doch echt genug - man wird müde...besonders vom Kopf. Aber ihr kennt das ja...

Jo - racing rules!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (10. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von iNSANE! _
> *... - man wird müde...besonders vom Kopf.*



Bleib dabei! Irgendwie hören verdammt viele Fahrer im Junioren / U23 Alter auf, weil sie davor einfach schon zu viel gemacht haben... 

Rennen sind doch einfach das geilste, gibt nix besseres! Ich bin heute 120km durch den Harz gefahren und endlich in die B Klasse aufgestiegen


----------



## iNSANE! (11. August 2003)

JA, du hast schon recht...aber ich bin eh nicht gut genug um mehr zu erreichen. Talent hätte ich sagen die Leute...aber ich hab einfach nicht genug Zeit für Training, und manchmal auch Motivationsprobleme mich Tag um Tag auf's Rad zu setzten, gerade im entscheidenden Winter... 

Wie alt bist Du denn?


----------



## SimplonDave (11. August 2003)

Und da ist meine neue Freundin 2 wochen alt, und bereits 4000 hm drauf *gg* und den DO gehts ab auf den Hrinkow Reichraminger Hintergebiergsmarathon wo sie so richtig eingeweiht wird...


----------



## Buddy (11. August 2003)

Was wiegt das Simplon ?


----------



## SimplonDave (11. August 2003)

der rahmen allein (hier größte rahmenhöhe aufgrund meiner körpergröße von 190cm) etwas unter 1600 gramm.
Das ganze Bike kommt auf unter 10 kg. mit dem leichterem sattel und den tune laufrädern (die hier nicht auf dem bild zu sehen sind) lg.


----------



## Spielverderber (11. August 2003)

Das isses (oder zumindest ein Teil davon)


----------



## SimplonDave (11. August 2003)

ich mag das cirex, ich bin auch schon mal eines gefahren,.. aber gegen mein gravity würd ich kein cirex eintauschen... ich mags gern leicht und hart =)


----------



## Spielverderber (11. August 2003)

Laut Simplon hat das Gravity MRS 9,8 kg, das Cirex MRS 10,4 kg - von einem weltbewegenden Gewichtsunterschied kann hier eigentlich nicht die Rede sein. Und wer es hart mag kann ja den Dämpfer blockieren.

Mir gehts übrigens genauso, ich würde mein Cirex auch nicht gegen ein Gravity tauschen


----------



## RobBj123 (11. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von iNSANE! _
> *Wie alt bist Du denn? *



20, aber ich fahre auch erst seit 2,5 Jahren...


----------



## SimplonDave (11. August 2003)

mhm das ist aber nicht das Gravity Mrs auch wenns aufn ersten blick so aussieht... in wahrheit ist es eine eigenkreation von mir selbst zusammengebaut bis auf den letzen schrauben  und deshalb leichter als das Mrs und das Tra   und auf das besauf ich mich jetzt    

lg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauntenbeiker (11. August 2003)

....hi spielverderber!

ich dachte schon, ich wäre der einzigste hier der son`n ösi-fully fährt 

wo ist der rest von deinem bike???

zu den gewichtsangaben von simplon nur so viel: ...die können genauso großzügig abrunden wie alle anderen 

ach ja - noch ne frage an euch simplon-jungs: kennt jemand ne alternative sattelstütze mit diesem saudämlichen durchmesser? wie ich sehe fährt simplondave auch noch das originalteil.

so long jungs...

- mauntenbeiker -


----------



## SimplonDave (11. August 2003)

der Durchmesser ist allerdings saudumm.. ich fahr die M4 Carbon Sattelstütze mit Einschraubenklemmung. Du kannst jede Sattelstütze verwenden die dünner ist als die M4 nur muss mann dann hald eine Reduzierhülse Verwenden. Allerdings hast du dann keine Garantie auf den Rahmen bzw. auf Schadenersatz der Sattelstütze wenn du keine original Sattelstütze fährst. Die M4 original sattelstütze wiegt original ca. 225gramm (hab ich auf Briefwaage gewogen) der schwachpunkt ist eben leider die Klemmvorrichtung, die ist sehr massiv und schwer. jedoch kannst du die sattelstütze etwas kürzen das bring (leider) nur sehr wenig da das Carbon rohr ohnehin sehr leicht ist. Am Besten ist du suchst die einen Titanklemmschrauben, und einen Anderen Klemmbügel. das bringt auch noch etwas... aber ob das sinn macht??   Die M4 find ich ist aufjedenfall fast unzerstörbar gebaut...  eben echt Made in Ösiland 

lg. der ösi-hardy fahrer


----------



## mauntenbeiker (11. August 2003)

...das mit der reduzierhülse hab ich bereits probiert. ich war zwei tage lang stolzer besitzer einer use alien carbonstütze mit dazugehöriger reduzierhülse (...das ding darf man eh nur mit hülse fahren - sonst nix garantie...)

problem: trotz richtiger einbaumaße hatte meine sattelstütze minimal spiel, das sich durch lautes knacken bemerkbar machte! glücklicherweise hat der händler das sündteure röhrchen zurück genommen!

die simplon stütze habe ich bereits gekürzt - weniger wegen den 18 gramm, sondern weils ziemlich dämlich aussieht wenn da unten nen meter nutzloses rohr rausguckt...

na ja - muß ich wohl weiter mit der antiken sattelklemmung leben...


----------



## Spielverderber (11. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mauntenbeiker _
> *
> 
> zu den gewichtsangaben von simplon nur so viel: ...die können genauso großzügig abrunden wie alle anderen
> ...



Die Werksangaben beziehen sich wahrscheinlich auf einen Rahmen in Größe S ohne Pedale oder so...

Mein Bike wiegt so ca. 11,5 kg, also weit mehr als es sein dürfte. Habe allerdings nicht alle Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft, z. B. fahre ich die Black Jack´s, gibt bestimmt leichtere Reifen, und habe noch eine 02er Clara.
Was habt ihr den am Sattelrohr auszusetzen ? Das ist eines der Teile, die ich noch nicht ersetzt habe (und das auch nicht tun werde).


----------



## Spielverderber (11. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mauntenbeiker _
> *
> 
> wo ist der rest von deinem bike???
> ...




schau ins Profil


----------



## SimplonDave (11. August 2003)

ich hab auch nichts gegen die sattelstütze... aber wenn jemand unbedingt eine leichtere haben will, empfehle ich demjenigen eine dünnere zu kaufen und dann eine Alu hülse zu drehen am besten Maßgeschneidert.... aber wenn er so sehr wert auf Gewichtsersparnis legt,... sollte sich meiner meinung nach nicht einen simplon gravity oder simplon cirex rahmen kaufen da diese ohnehin nicht am leichtesten sind..... greetz


----------



## rigger (11. August 2003)

Hier gehts zu meinem Bike, ist leider zu groß um das hier reinzustellen! 


greetz
Nils







nicht unbedingt, anm. d. redaktion


----------



## kellerassel (12. August 2003)

schööööööööööööööööööööön!

meins hat einfach nur die kleinen ritchey wcs ends und bloss ein flaschenhalter. sieht auch guuuuut aus.

und, jemals prob gehabt???

greez keller


----------



## iNSANE! (12. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von RobBj123 _
> *
> 
> 20, aber ich fahre auch erst seit 2,5 Jahren... *




Und Lizenz oder ohne. Du sheinst Dich ja dann in sehr kurzer Zeit sehr hoch "gearbeitet" zu haben.
Mod im Forum und XC Racer. Machen ja nimmer viele, dass sie so relativ "spät" mit dem Racen anfangen! Aber das motiviert mich weiter zu machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timotune (12. August 2003)

Hier ist meins


----------



## Baxx (12. August 2003)

@timetune: Schickes Bike. Die Farbkombinationen gefallen mir  .


----------



## luki100 (12. August 2003)

Mein Teil, fährt sich genial. Back to the roots. 9,8kg


----------



## rigger (12. August 2003)

@ Kellerassel Nö bis jetz nich bis auf die Delle die ich neulich ins oberrohr gefahren hab, ist aber halb so schlimm!


----------



## kellerassel (13. August 2003)

hab ich sogar mitgekriegt.

naja, ich geh dann mal ans openair (ohne bike)......

bon weekend à tous les fans des VTT


----------



## *adrenalin* (13. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von luki100 _
> *Mein Teil, fährt sich genial. Back to the roots. 9,8kg *



wunderschönes bike, aber "back to the roots"?

klar, ist ein hardtail, aber mit federgabel (sogar mit carbonbrücke), scheibenbremse, neuer xtr mit dual-control ...

das erscheint mir eher up-to-date


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (13. August 2003)

Luki!!! Schööön !
das möchte ich auch  , nur etwas anders auf gebaut . Werde dann aber bestimmt nicht auf 9,8 kg kommen . 
Wie fährt sich die neueste s-works-hardtail generation !

gruß , nikolay .


----------



## luki100 (13. August 2003)

Hi,

Das mit Back to the roots bedeutet, nach drei nJahren Fully wieder ein Hardtail und bis jetzt habe ich es nicht bereut. Das Specialized fährt sich super. Vor allem bergauf auf Schotter bin ich sehr überrascht.


----------



## SimplonDave (13. August 2003)

*gg* nach 3 jahren vom fully auf hardy?  wahnsinn ich währ schon fast umgekommen nach einem jahr fully .... mein Hinterteil war so verwöhnt vom fully *g* da hat ihm das gravity ganz schön den arsch "versohlt"


----------



## pinhead (13. August 2003)

so, Hier ist meins...

mehr dazu unter:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t72069.html


----------



## SimplonDave (13. August 2003)

sieht gut aus! simples design gefällt mir. aber die magura hydraulik bremsen machen das ganze hald etwas schwer. aber sie bremsen dafür alles weg gg 

lg.


----------



## rigger (14. August 2003)

@Kellerassel Was hast du mitgekriegt??


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. August 2003)

Gehört zwar nicht mir, sondern meinem Kumpel, aber...


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. August 2003)

und hier mein´s


----------



## SimplonDave (14. August 2003)

Das Giant da oben sieht sehr sexy aus!    

wieviel muss man für so ein giant carbon rahmen dings zahlen?
lg


----------



## Buddy (14. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Fibbs79 _
> *Gehört zwar nicht mir, sondern meinem Kumpel, aber... *



Absolute KLASSE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gugi (14. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SimplonDave _
> *Das Giant da oben sieht sehr sexy aus!
> 
> wieviel muss man für so ein giant carbon rahmen dings zahlen?
> lg *



1250¤ Listenpreis fürs Rahmenset soweit ich weiss - also so viel wie das NRS mit Dämpfer als Alu-Version.
Ab 2004 gibts dann das hier:


----------



## Dr.Dos (14. August 2003)

Die Frage, ob es Carbon im MTB Bereich bringt, ist für mich noch nicht abschließend geklärt. Kann mir einer einen Carbon-Rahmen nennen, der besser wäre als sein Alu Pendant?

Für mich fährt sich Carbon bei MTBs einfach nicht lebendig genug. Während am RR die Rahmen immer besser werden und Alu hinter sich lassen (auch beim Fahrgefühl) sind die Entwicklungen beim MTB stehen geblieben. Das Giant Alu Hardtail fährt sich (meiner Meinung nach) wesentlich besser als die Carbon Gurke aus dem gleichen Haus.

Ich bin gerade in der Entscheidungsfindung zum Kauf eines Giant NRS. Carbon wäre geiler, aber ist es in diesem Fall auch besser?

Also weiss jemand Beispiele?


----------



## gugi (14. August 2003)

Zitat Giant-Support:

"Der größte Vorteil des GIANT Composite Rahmens ist die Faserverlegung entsprechend der Krafteinwirkung (mit dem sogenannten FEA-Verfahren). Darüber hinaus verwendet GIANT T-700 Carbon, das einen sehr hohen Faseranteil aufweist. Dadurch kann die Menge an Harz minimiert werden.

All diese Maßnahmen haben nur ein Ziel: Steifigkeit da, wo sie gebraucht wird. Man kann also von einer erhöhten Steifigkeit ausgehen, ähnlich wie auch bei den TCR Composite Rennradrahmen."


----------



## Spielverderber (14. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dr.Dos _
> *Die Frage, ob es Carbon im MTB Bereich bringt, ist für mich noch nicht abschließend geklärt. Kann mir einer einen Carbon-Rahmen nennen, der besser wäre als sein Alu Pendant?
> 
> Für mich fährt sich Carbon bei MTBs einfach nicht lebendig genug. Während am RR die Rahmen immer besser werden und Alu hinter sich lassen (auch beim Fahrgefühl) sind die Entwicklungen beim MTB stehen geblieben. Das Giant Alu Hardtail fährt sich (meiner Meinung nach) wesentlich besser als die Carbon Gurke aus dem gleichen Haus.
> ...



Schaust Du mal unter http://www.efbe.de
Da hat so´n Prüftechnik-Institut eine unabhängige Ermüdungsprüfung verschiedener Rahmen im Wiegetritt durchgeführt. Die Carbonrahmen haben unerreichte Steifigkeitswerte. Von einem Entwicklungsstillstand kann hier wohl kaum die Rede sein.


----------



## Dr.Dos (14. August 2003)

Nochmal: ich habe nicht davon gesprochen, dass Carbonrahmen nicht hervorragend verarbeitet werden können. Das Scott C1 ist ein Wunder, wenn ich das mal so sagen darf.

Ich behaupte folgendes: die Anforderungen an einen MTB Rahmen sind wesentlich komplizierter als bei einem RR Rahmen. Zudem gibt es m.E. nur wenige RR Rahmen, die sich wirklich gut fahren (Giant, Look, Trek), sehr viele andere fahren sich selbst am RR 'taub'. Ein MTB Rahmen muss wesentlich mehr Kräfte wegstecken, die im Unterschied zum RR noch nicht einmal so eindeutig berechnet und vorhergesehen werden können. Zudem muss ein MTB Rahmen Stöße ganz anders verarbeiten, als ein RR. 'Feeling' ist eine ganz schwere Sache. Schau mal, wie lange die Aluminiumrohr Hersteller rumgemacht haben, bis deren Produkte dem Fahrgefühl von Stahl das Wasser reichen konnten.

Weiterhin behaupte ich: Messergebnisse sind im Off-Road Bereich oft Schall und Rauch - eben weil die Kräfte so unterschiedlich wirken.

Außerdem: was der Giant Support sagt, interessiert mich ungefähr so viel, wie der Sack Reis in Rotchina. Würdest Du als Hersteller von Deinem neuen Produkt sagen, dass er doch lieber mal das alte ein paar Jahre fahren soll, weil das Topaktuelle Messemodell nicht wirklich besser sei?


Übrigens: ich fahre besagtes TCR Composite - ist ne Granate. Ich kann aber belegen warum es das ist. Und auch, warum es sich besser fährt als meine alten OCLVs oder Looks.


Merke: wer immer den Marketing-Hype glaubt ist 'ne Wurst und hat es nicht besser verdient.


----------



## gugi (14. August 2003)

Nun mal nicht gleich pampig werden !
Natürlich ist der Giant-Support daran interessiert, seine neuen Produkte zu vermarkten - nur habe ich mich dort erkundigt, weil ich ein ziemliches Schwergewicht bin. Und wenn die befürchten müssten, dass das Carbon-Teil mich weniger gut verträgt als das Aluminium, würden sie sicher eher zum Aluminium raten - sei es für eine zufriedene Kundschaft oder um Reklamationen vorzubeugen.
Eine hochwissenschaftliche Antwort kann ich dir hier natürlich nicht präsentieren.
Ich kann mir jedoch gut vorstellen, dass Carbon durch das flexen sowie die geringe Materialermüdung gerade gut für Mountainbikes geeignet ist, wo eben gerade die Stösse nicht vorhergesehen werden können.
Ich stell mir das immer so vor, dass das Carbon die Schläge durchs flexen nicht "schlucken" muss, somit auf Dauer weniger in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird.


----------



## Dr.Dos (14. August 2003)

> _rigugi:_
> *Nun mal nicht gleich pampig werden !*


Sorry, war bestimmt nicht bös' gemeint.



> *Eine hochwissenschaftliche Antwort kann ich dir hier natürlich nicht präsentieren.*


Zum Glück nicht. Messergebnisse sind immer solange gut, wie sie in der Realität nachvollziebar sind, oder? Ich denke, dass zu einem 'sich gut fahrenden' oder 'lebendigen' Rahmen mehr gehört als Kraft x oder Vector y.



> *Ich kann mir jedoch gut vorstellen, dass Carbon durch das flexen sowie die geringe Materialermüdung gerade gut für Mountainbikes geeignet ist, wo eben gerade die Stösse nicht vorhergesehen werden können.
> Ich stell mir das immer so vor, dass das Carbon die Schläge durchs flexen nicht "schlucken" muss, somit auf Dauer weniger in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird. *


Leider nicht. gerade Carbon ist abhängig von der Verarbeitung. Durch Veränderung der Faserrichtung werden die Eigenschaften des Endproduktes wesentlich beeinflusst. Ein Rohr bleibt ein Rohr mit immer denselben Eigenschaften - vielleicht ein paar Falze hier und ein Gusset dort.

Ich finde halt, und ich betone noch einmal, das ist meine Meinung, dass sich MTB Carbon Rahmen (z.B. OCLV, Giant) tot anfühlen. Auch wenn mein Herz ein NRS Carbon begehrt, weiss ich nicht, ob das Sinn macht.


----------



## Spielverderber (14. August 2003)

Erinnert mich etwas an die Diskussionen für/gegen Scheibenbremsen hier im Forum. Genauso gibt es halt Anhänger und Gegner von Carbonrahmen. Letztendlich, und da gebe ich Dir vollkomen recht Dr. Dos, entscheidet das persönliche Gefühl und nicht irgendwelche Herstellersprüche (oder "neutrale" Tests, die von Herstellern gesponsort werden).

Habe unten einen Link über die Herstellung von Carbonrahmen eingefügt. Ist eine befangene Darstellung, aber trotzdem technisch ganz interessant.

http://www.simplon.com/conts/f5/342.htm


----------



## SimplonDave (14. August 2003)

also ich bin jetzt auf einen carbon rahmen umgestiegen und ich muss sagen das ich ehrlich zufrieden bin damit. Mein Gravity ist zwar wirklich schön verarbeitet und auch sehr steif, aber ob es sich der Preisunterschied von Alu und Carbon deshalb rechtfertigt ist fraglich. 

Ich gebe Dr.Dos allerdings recht das man so ziemlich alle Feedbacks und Supports von den Hersteller firmen vergessen kann. Egal ob vom Trek 9.8 Simplon Gravity und Cirex oder Giant Carbon oder Scott.... jeder lobt seine tollen carbonfasern in den Himmel und jeder meint sein Carbonrahmen sei am besseren. 

Ich denke man kann nicht für einen anderen entscheiden ob Carbon ALU oder Stahl am besseren ist. Jeder sollte für sich seinen Rahmen und sein Rahmenmaterial suchen und fahren. 
Ob Carbon jemals ALU bei Radrahmen verdrängen wird, bezweifle ich stark.

Laut der MTB Revue Ausgabe 2.April 03 :"Die Carbonbikes gehen ab wie die feuerwehr. ...fantastisch steif und dämpft. Die Richtigen Böcke für materialfetischisten und Technik Freaks"

also ich sag nur so viel... was nützt einem das beste und leichteste Carbonbike.... wenn ers nicht in den Beinen hat und weak ist? ...... gar nichts

lg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilleruli (14. August 2003)

IDWORX mein Name ...


----------



## Hilleruli (14. August 2003)

in freier Wildbahn


----------



## gemorje (14. August 2003)

hmm, hab gard mal wieder neue bilder gemacht:


----------



## gemorje (14. August 2003)

N°2


----------



## Principia (15. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hilleruli _
> *IDWORX mein Name ... *



cooles rad....sicherlich ein anti-stress bike !!


----------



## Hilleruli (15. August 2003)

Na ja, ist erst  2 Wochen alt, 
da hatte es noch keine Zeit mir Stress zu machen, aber wenn man den Aussagen des Händlers und der letzten Bike Glauben schenken darf , wird das eine stressfreie Saison für mich  

Gruß
Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (15. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hilleruli _
> *Na ja, ist erst  2 Wochen alt,
> da hatte es noch keine Zeit mir Stress zu machen, aber wenn man den Aussagen des Händlers und der letzten Bike Glauben schenken darf , wird das eine stressfreie Saison für mich
> 
> ...



gefällt mir sehr gut, vor allen dingen die hintere bremsanlage !


----------



## SimplonDave (15. August 2003)

das ist ein schönes rad gg   aber nicht so schön wie meins *fg*


----------



## clemson (16. August 2003)

hier nun mein neustes baby.....

grad frisch aufgebaut....


----------



## Dr.Dos (16. August 2003)

Wie süüüß, es darf aufs Sofa. Dutzidutzidutzi ..


----------



## sulibats (16. August 2003)

@clemson: Sehr schönes Bike, aber sicher auch nicht ganz billig. Eine Frage sei aber gestattet: Wenn du das neu aufgebaut hast, warum dann X517 Felgen und keine Disc-Only ?

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## clemson (17. August 2003)

@ sulibats 

 merci,
sind keine 517, sind dt swiss XR 4.1 disc felgen und keine mavics


----------



## iNSANE! (17. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von clemson _
> *@ sulibats
> 
> 
> sind keine 517, sind dt swiss XR 4.1 disc felgen und keine mavics *



Cool, die müssen ECHT gut sein...was wiegst Du? (verzeihe die Frage) und erzähl mal in ein paar Monaten welche Erfahrungen Du mit den Felgen gemacht hast! Interessiert mich wirklich, weil die ja gerade was Risse im Felgenbett angeht sehr haltbar sein müssen.


----------



## clemson (17. August 2003)

@iNSANE!


hab die dt swiss felgen auch an meinem hardtail in der felgenbremsenversion, und bis jetzt da auch noch keine probs mit gehabt.....

achja  gewicht  zwischen 85-90 kg


----------



## SimplonDave (17. August 2003)

juhuu endlich mal wer mit DT Swiss Felgen *g* ich glaub die werd ich mir auch mal zulegen. weil die sollen ja wirklich echt klasse sein! 

Lg.


----------



## Hickerklicker (17. August 2003)

Noch ganz frisch, gerade nach der Probefahrt. Alles selbst zusammengebaut (bis auf die Räder, die habe ich diesmal machen lassen). Mein zweites Pace, RC200 ist auch noch irgendwo in meinem Album.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gulaschmeister (17. August 2003)

Die neue Louise    wie macht sie sich ?


----------



## SimplonDave (17. August 2003)

WOW das ist echt ein geiler Rahmen! Das Bike sieht fast aus wie ein Kunstwert.. fast zu schade um damit zu fahren.

Lg.


----------



## Hickerklicker (17. August 2003)

Ist mega giftig und für mich einfach das grösste. Ich fahre nichts anderes mehr, seit 3 Jahren.

Sind Hope Minis drauf, keine loiuse, zumindest nicht bei mir.


----------



## Gulaschmeister (17. August 2003)

Oooops...hab nicht genau genug hingeschaut, mein Fehler. Die Louise hat ja auch ne gewellte Scheibe, deswegen erst mal der Gedanke daran.


----------



## Fox (18. August 2003)

Ist das ne Pace Gabel Hickerklicker???


----------



## Hickerklicker (18. August 2003)

Ja eine Pace RC 36 Hollowform.


----------



## Fox (18. August 2003)

Geiles Teil  Tja hätte ich mir damals auch mal ne Pace gekauft statt der Fimoco


----------



## Principia (21. August 2003)

@felixthewolf

das ist doch deins, oder ???


----------



## Fox (21. August 2003)

Ja das kann nur das vom Felix sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (21. August 2003)

@ felix

schon öfter gesehen, dein bike! aber immer wieder eins der konsequentesten hardtails. zähle mich ja eher zu den fully-enthusiasten, aber dennoch bleibe ich dabei: 

eine glatte 10!


----------



## madddin (21. August 2003)

brauch noch neue pedale
könnt ihr da was empfehlen?


----------



## Beingothic (21. August 2003)

Ich will auch noch mal  











Mir gefällts


----------



## Renn Maus (21. August 2003)

Geil, geil, geil, hat sich heir was getahen, seit dem ich das letzte mal im Forum war. Sacht mal: Was kostet denn die Pace Gabel von Felix Bike?????


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. August 2003)

@Hickerklicker: Darf ich mal fragen wie groß du bist???


----------



## Wave (22. August 2003)

meins:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixthewolf (22. August 2003)

Meins? ne, meins hat doch ne SID dran  ....

doch doch, ist meins - danke für die blumen!

hab für die letzten 3 rennen wieder die sid montiert - weil die dannn doch etwas ruppiger waren und ich in biesenrode mit der pace sooo gelitten hab...

sind aber trotzdem nur 8,75kg  

inzwischen hab ich noch den syntace F99 und die duraflite Carbon am cockpit.

in ca. 2 monaten kommts erstmal in den verdienten winterschlaf -

und vllt wachts ja auf unter 8kg abgemagert wieder auf  

gruss, felix


----------



## Principia (22. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von felixthewolf _
> *....
> inzwischen hab ich noch den syntace F99 und die duraflite Carbon am cockpit.
> ....
> gruss, felix *



bitte bitte 

und taugt der syntace lenker was ?


----------



## Carbonator (22. August 2003)

ey jungz, eure  bikes sind n traum... kann ich net mithalten...


----------



## Carbonator (22. August 2003)

hm... ging nich


----------



## Fox (23. August 2003)

@Fibbs
Ich Tipp mal so auf 19" oder 20"... Dann können wir uns ja denken was der Herr für ein Zwerg ist 

@felix
Das ist ja schon fast schlimm  Bald kannst ja nur noch Löcher bohren zum Gewicht sparen... Auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht...


----------



## Principia (23. August 2003)

so nun ist es fast fertig....


----------



## Dr.Dos (23. August 2003)

> _Michael:_
> *so nun ist es fast fertig....*


Ich würds mir persönlich nicht mit diesen Parts aufbauen. Dennoch: das Ding ist ein Schmuckstück und kaum zu toppen. Hinzu kommt, dass es nicht nur gut aussieht, sondern sich bestimmt auch granatenmäßig fährt.









 2 *ganz dicke* Daumen hoch!


----------



## Principia (23. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dr.Dos _
> *
> Ich würds mir persönlich nicht mit diesen Parts aufbauen. Dennoch: das Ding ist ein Schmuckstück und kaum zu toppen. Hinzu kommt, dass es nicht nur gut aussieht, sondern sich bestimmt auch granatenmäßig fährt.
> 
> ...



mille grazie....
mit 10.25 kg geht es ganz ordentlich den berg hoch und ist dennoch sehr sehr stabil


----------



## Fox (24. August 2003)

fast fertig = tune Kurbeln und so Sachen?!


----------



## Principia (24. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Fox _
> *fast fertig = tune Kurbeln und so Sachen?! *



ne ne kurbeln sind erst neu...ich meine carbonlenker/sramXO blackbox usw...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorth (24. August 2003)

habe mal hier irgendwo im forum gelesen, dass so ein bike nie fertig wird 



Gruss
Gorth


----------



## Fox (24. August 2003)

Ahso also ist es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis die Zehn Kilo fallen...


----------



## Hickerklicker (24. August 2003)

@Fibbs 79, ich bin 1.87 gross. Das ist ein 19" Pace. Vorher bin ich ein 20" Zoll RC200 gefahren. Das wird jetzt mein Tourenbike ;-))


----------



## Buddy (24. August 2003)

Hier mal mein neu zusammen gebasteltes Cube Freelite


----------



## Buddy (24. August 2003)

und hier...


----------



## Jackass1987 (24. August 2003)

@ Buddy

Auf den ersten Bike ist es wikrlich ein schönes Bike geworden  

was aebr noch besser wäre, wenn du Disks verbaut hättest. Ich finde an ein ordentliches Fully gehören auch Disks. 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Buddy (24. August 2003)

Naja, Discs kommen bestimmt auch nochma, sind mir aber im Mom. nicht so wichtig. Erstmal kommt bald ein neuer Dämpfer rein...

Hier nochmal die genaue Ausstattung:

Rahmen: Cube Freelite
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Deluxe, 120mm Federweg
Gabel: Marzocchi Marathon S 105mm
Steuersatz: Cane Creek ZeroStack
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS 6° 90mm
Lenker: Ritchey WCS 560 mm
Bar Ends: Ritchey WCS short
Griffe: Ritchey
Laufräder: XTR/Mavic 618
Bereifung: v: Conti Explorer 2,1; h: Schwalbe Little Albert Light 2,1
Bremsen: Avid SD 7
Tretlager: Shimano Deore LX
Shifter: Shimano Deore LX
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Zahnkranz: Shimano XT
Kette: SRAM PC 59 
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite Trans Am X.P.
Sattelstütze: NC-17 Empire Pro
Getränkehalter: Elite Gel

Gruß, Buddy


----------



## Jackass1987 (26. August 2003)

Hallo

ich hab ein schönes Bild im Urlaub geschossen. Dieses Gipfelkreuz liegt ungefähr auf 2000 m Höhe und musste durch 90 min bergauf schieben bezwungen werden.

Dafür ist das Bild aber auch super. ZU Beachten ist was auf dem Schild steht. Ich finde es trifft 100%ig auf mein Bike zu  

Ich hoffe ihr könnt genauso drüber schmunzeln wie ich  

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Jackass1987 (26. August 2003)

Hier nochmal das Schild vergrössert 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guuuude (26. August 2003)

So dann ich halt auchma
@Rob
Du schreibst das der Thread nicht misbraucht werden soll. Bitte tue es dann auch nicht. Das sieht für mich ein bischen so aus als ob du deine privs hier missbrauchst!

Nix für ungut aber so sehe ich es


----------



## guuuude (26. August 2003)

Wieso klappt das mit dem Bild ned?


----------



## RobBj123 (26. August 2003)

Weil der Link nicht mit .jpg endet.

Und wo hab ich denn geschrieben, dass der Thread nicht missbraucht werden soll...?


----------



## guuuude (27. August 2003)

Guckst du hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4840&perpage=25&pagenumber=31


----------



## Dr.Dos (27. August 2003)

*Missbrauch!!*  

1. Bild viel zu groß.

Mensch, kauft oder 'borgt' Euch endlich ein dezentes Bildbearbeitungsprogramm! Alles, was über 800 Pixel breit ist, zerschiesst die Tabellen der Forumsoftware. Send Hirn vom Himmel!

2. Thread abuse.

Wo ist das bitte ein CC Kunstwerk? Mit dem Ding gehts am Lago berchab und sonst nix. Also weg damit, und zwar schnell


----------



## guuuude (27. August 2003)

1. Ist größe sehr wohl wichtig!!! Ausserdem isses scho a bisserl kleiner!

2.Schau bursch, des is halt a Radl womit de noch gut den Berg ruuf kommst und....................... umso besser wieder runner.

Des is quasi die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau!

Und das nächste mal sei ruhig ein bissi freundlicher und etwas toleranter ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (27. August 2003)

sorry,

aber dr. dos hat schon recht: in diesem thread geht es um cross-country bikes. so sollte es auch bleiben, denn dazu gibt es nunmal verschiedene rubriken und entsprechende threads. 

höflichkeit ist ein anderes thema  , aber in der sache gibt es da nix zu diskutieren - also weg mit der semmel!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## polo (27. August 2003)

und daher nochmal:  



> _Original geschrieben von Dr.Dos _
> *Missbrauch!!
> 
> 1. Bild viel zu groß.
> ...


----------



## Principia (27. August 2003)

so um mal wieder ein wenig ruhe hier rein zu bekommen 

sind zwar nicht meine aber trotzdem sehr schön


----------



## Dr.Dos (27. August 2003)

Diese Bikes mit Weltmeister Regenbogen Streifen

*machen mich fertig!!* 


Bitte unterlassen Sie das posten solcher oder ähnlicher Abbildungen! Ich kann hier kaum arbeiten


----------



## *adrenalin* (27. August 2003)

light weight bikes läßt grüssen  

nächste woche ist mein nächster umbau auch fertig, dann werde ich euch mit meinem roß wieder langweilen (+ mein "ersatzbike"....)


----------



## Principia (27. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kramerolli _
> *light weight bikes läßt grüssen
> 
> nächste woche ist mein nächster umbau auch fertig, dann werde ich euch mit meinem roß wieder langweilen (+ mein "ersatzbike"....) *



ist zwar "mtb - off topic",
aber heute morgen sind meine felgen aus frankreich für´s rsl eingetroffen....also, wartet nur ab


----------



## SteffenScott (27. August 2003)

nich das beste aber es muss für dieses jahr reichen. nächstes jahr kommt die neue xt dran 
ich weis nurnoch nich wie ich das mit der scheibe machen soll weil der rahmen kein is2000 hat
achso es isn viel leichterer sattel oben, aber ansonsten so wies da steht


----------



## SteffenScott (27. August 2003)

bild geht nich


----------



## RobBj123 (27. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von guuuude _
> *Guckst du hier
> *



Da ging es um ne Reifenfrage...


----------



## der alte ron (27. August 2003)

@michael
Man redet ja nicht darüber , aber hast du mal grob zusammengerechnet wieviel eigentumswohnungen schon in diesem bike stecken !? 
Seit wann baust du eigentlich daran ?

P.S. Hoffe das ich im winter auch den rohbau zu meinem "kunstwerk" hier rein stellen kann .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (27. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von der alte ron _
> *@michael
> Man redet ja nicht darüber , aber hast du mal grob zusammengerechnet wieviel eigentumswohnungen schon in diesem bike stecken !?
> Seit wann baust du eigentlich daran ?
> ...



ja ich weiss teuer....
aber es ist mein einziges laster 
den rahmen hab ich 2000 gekauft...

inzwischen hab ich aber noch eine andere baustelle, mein rennrad...


----------



## mikegoertz (27. August 2003)

wie und durch was wird das specialized (ja mit den regenbogen) und das rocky-mountain auf den fotos stabilisiert. auf den ersten blick kann ich keine stütze erkennen. beim rm kann ich es zumindest noch erahnen, aber bei dem specialized`.....?

oder sind die bikes so leicht, daß bei windstille einfach stehen bleiben....


----------



## Dr.Dos (27. August 2003)

> _****Michael:_
> *heute morgen sind meine felgen aus frankreich für´s rsl eingetroffen....also, wartet nur ab  *


Dafür betret ich morgen früh pünktlich um 9:00h die heiligen Hallen am Bodensee.

Und deshalb (mit der Stimme von Nelson Muntz, The Simpsons): *HaHa*  



**** = na na, so was schriebt man nicht !!! Anm. d. Red.


----------



## nkwd (27. August 2003)

eleganter:


----------



## Fox (27. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mikegoertz _
> *wie und durch was wird das specialized (ja mit den regenbogen) und das rocky-mountain auf den fotos stabilisiert. auf den ersten blick kann ich keine stütze erkennen. beim rm kann ich es zumindest noch erahnen, aber bei dem specialized`.....?
> 
> oder sind die bikes so leicht, daß bei windstille einfach stehen bleiben.... *



Die sind beide auf Stöcker gestützt... Schau beim Speschi mal bei den Sitzstreben und beim Rocky unterm Tretlager...


----------



## Dr.Dos (28. August 2003)




----------



## exil-harzer (28. August 2003)

...dann will ich doch meines auch zum besten geben:

schon 6 jahre auf'm buckel - aber noch kein bisschen müde






le


----------



## Principia (28. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von exil-harzer _
> *...dann will ich doch meines auch zum besten geben:
> 
> schon 6 jahre auf'm buckel - aber noch kein bisschen müde
> ...



schöne & gute gabel, die hat meine frau auch...

für 6 jahre sieht das rad noch sehr frisch aus !  

gruzz michael


----------



## der alte ron (28. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Michael _
> *
> für 6 jahre sieht das rad noch sehr frisch aus !
> *




Auf fotos siet man vieles nicht 
 

Nein im ernst kein hi tec aber schön und offensichtlich gepflegt .Fokus hat in den letzten jahren ganz schön abgebaut-leider , und müsing haben die ganz nebenbei auch in den dreck gezogen . Könnt ihr euch an die müsing oder fokkus "raven" mit hayda tribals am oberrohr erinnern . Das war leider ein mal ... !

gruß , nikolay !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zombie025 (28. August 2003)

na dann muss ich doch auch mal mein Prachtstück" vorstellen.
Mit 14.5kg leider doch etwas übergewichtig geworden... aber was solls...


----------



## *adrenalin* (28. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Zombie025 _
> *na dann muss ich doch auch mal mein Prachtstück" vorstellen.
> Mit 14.5kg leider doch etwas übergewichtig geworden... aber was solls...
> 
> ...



ist kein leichtbau, aber 14,5 kg kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen! oder hast du den rahmen ausgegossen  ?


----------



## exil-harzer (28. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von der alte ron _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



'nen lackstift hatte ich mir schon im ersten jahr besorgt (war nicht einfach...)

für mich zählt bewährte technik, wenig gefussel das kaputtgehen kann, wartungsarm und leicht.

gruß le


----------



## Zombie025 (28. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kramerolli _
> *
> 
> ist kein leichtbau, aber 14,5 kg kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen! oder hast du den rahmen ausgegossen  ? *


Jo, mit Bier 
Ich hab die Laufräder in Verdacht, da der Rest doch ganz gemäßigt ist. Aber 36 Speichen Singletrack mit Huegi FR wiegt wohl doch einiges, dazu noch die dicken Pedale...
Dafür stärkts die Muskeln beim täglichen Hochtragen in den 5.Stock


----------



## *adrenalin* (29. August 2003)

nachdem ich die möglichkeit hatte, die (nach div. aussagen aus diesem forum  ) nicht standesgemäße rockshox duke sl gegen eine wunderschöne fox forx float 80 rl zu tauschen (und im gleichen zug den slr gegen einen speedneedle + extralite the clamp ul), hier das aktuelle bild.

in diesem setup exakt 10,78 kg, mit explorer ss auch locker auf 10,4 kg zu bringen!!! ich spiele noch mit dem gedanken, die xtr-shifter und -schaltwerk gegen sram x.o zu tauschen, bin mir allerdings noch nicht sicher, ob ich das wirklich tun soll...


----------



## *adrenalin* (29. August 2003)

und wenn ich gerade dabei bin: dies ist meine schlechtwetter-möhre, auch genutzt für fahrten zur eisdiele, in die stadt oder wenn ich den kinderanhänger ´dran habe.

dennoch schafft es die 10 kg locker (mit leichteren reifen), mit den explorer protection dann 10,2 kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (29. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kramerolli _
> *nachdem ich die möglichkeit hatte, die (nach div. aussagen aus diesem forum  ) nicht standesgemäße rockshox duke sl gegen eine wunderschöne fox forx float 80 rl zu tauschen (und im gleichen zug den slr gegen einen speedneedle + extralite the clamp ul), hier das aktuelle bild.
> 
> in diesem setup exakt 10,78 kg, mit explorer ss auch locker auf 10,4 kg zu bringen!!! ich spiele noch mit dem gedanken, die xtr-shifter und -schaltwerk gegen sram x.o zu tauschen, bin mir allerdings noch nicht sicher, ob ich das wirklich tun soll... *



olli...du ****   ne fox...genial !!!!  

hast ja auch endlich mal nen gescheiten sattel drauf


----------



## *adrenalin* (29. August 2003)

ahhhhhhhh, jetzt habe ich oben das bild abgeschossen..

hier nochmal:


----------



## Fox (29. August 2003)

Zwar nichts das leichteste Fully aber immer noch wahnsinnig schick... Hätte ich mir damals beinah in Stars&Stripes Limited Edition gekauft... Naja leider haben mich meine Irrwege dann zu Steppenwolf geführt...


----------



## Mr.B. (29. August 2003)

Hi Leutz,
hab schonmal mein altes Bike fotografiert gehabt.
Hier meine neue Errungenschaft - einfach nur geil:


----------



## Mr.B. (29. August 2003)

Tschuldigt dummerweise habe ich wegen einem Fehler wohl zweimal gepostet.  Was soll´s.


----------



## bugmtb (30. August 2003)

Hi Leute!
Das ist mein Gerät!
Cannondale Scalpel Team SoBe , Lefty Elo Carbon mit eigty-aid tuning , Fox Float RL mit lockout , Sram Grip-Shift , XTR , Magura Matha Bremsen , Flite SLR Sattel , Thompson Sattelstütze , Mavic UST Felgen 3.1 , Easton Carbon Lenker , Pazzas Carbon Barends
Shimano SPD 959 Pedale , 10,75 kg.


----------



## der alte ron (30. August 2003)

@ kramerolli 
 
@ bugmtb
 

Loß , mehr !!


----------



## Beelzebub (30. August 2003)

mein stahl HT

leider hat es immo. noch sauschwere reifen und schläuche drauf und daher noch über 11 kilo,aber mit latexschläuchen,faltreifen und leichteren bremshebeln def. 10,.. kilo radl.für stahl ein akzeptabl. gewicht.


gruß beelzi


----------



## Beelzebub (30. August 2003)

uuuuups glatt doch das bild vergessen


----------



## SteffenScott (31. August 2003)

ich hoffe jetzt funzt das bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenScott (31. August 2003)

nochmal


----------



## *adrenalin* (1. September 2003)

hier das versprochene bessere foto:


----------



## *adrenalin* (1. September 2003)

...


----------



## djnjl (1. September 2003)

@kramerolli

Das nene ich mal ein geiles Bike, sag doch mal die technischen Daten.

*ich wünscht ich hät so eins  *


----------



## *adrenalin* (1. September 2003)

@djnjl

ich versuchs mal....


----------



## djnjl (1. September 2003)

@krameroll 


ok danke 

ist ja echt ein klasse teil aber wie teuer war denn das?


Danke

mfg
djnjl


----------



## *adrenalin* (1. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von djnjl _
> *@krameroll
> 
> 
> ...



hej,

über geld spricht man nicht! entweder man hat´s oder man hat´s nicht  

ich habe es eigentlich nicht (zumindestens nicht so viel), aber ein bißchen spaß muß sein...


----------



## $ucker (2. September 2003)

muss zugeben, es hat sich net viel verändert bis auf die reifen....ah doch, hab neuen schaltzug drin


----------



## Fox (2. September 2003)

Ist der Lenkwinkel wirklich so flach wie er aussieht???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $ucker (2. September 2003)

stimmt...sieht irgendwie krass aus....

auf nem älteren ist es net so schlimm...


----------



## $ucker (2. September 2003)

*******...das sieht ja fast so aus, als wenn die gabel im arsch wär...!!!!


----------



## $ucker (2. September 2003)

noch ein älteres...jetz siehts wieder so krass aus!!!
vielleicht liegts am licht...


----------



## mikegoertz (3. September 2003)

@bugmtb 

wo gibt's denn so ein team replica von cd?
nicht übel....


----------



## bugmtb (3. September 2003)

@mikegoertz
das Rad gibt's nur in Amerika für das Team SoBe (ca.50Stk)
habe es direkt von Amerika importiert!
Ganz toll ist der "grünschimmer" im Lack!!
Übrigens , das Rad steht zum Verkauf! (3.333.- Euro) incl. Versand!  
lg.Wolfi
P.S. weitere Fragen bzw. Fotos (bessere Auflösung u. so)
unter [email protected]


----------



## felixthewolf (3. September 2003)

uiuiui- obwohl ich mehr auf einfaches understatement und eigentlich gar nich auf CD stehe- find ich die tattoo-lackiertung des sobe affengeil!


für alle die mein bike auch so schön finden gibts jetzt hier 

( http://voting.giant-community.de/voting/index.php ) 

die möglichkeit zu voten ;-)


gruss und dank, felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnucki (3. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dr.Dos _
> *Wie süüüß, es darf aufs Sofa. Dutzidutzidutzi ..  *



Pah, ich darf auch auf's Sofa....


----------



## Dr.Dos (3. September 2003)

Schönes .. äh, Waschbecken


----------



## bugmtb (3. September 2003)

...mir gefallen die Yeti-Fliesen am besten


----------



## mikegoertz (3. September 2003)

ein hardtail fehlt mir noch...

@felixthewolf
dein bike rocks - wo gibts denn das giant ohne aufkleber oder selbst abgelöst?

@bugmtb
nicht übel mit den us-import. gibt es dort eine offizielle adresse?
evtl. kommt nochmals so ein nettes modell...derzeit bin ich noch mit scalpel team replica von 2002 zufrieden 
 

mäßige ausstattung aber die lackierung ist geil. sieht live noch besser aus...


----------



## polo (4. September 2003)

Cross Country


----------



## gambo (4. September 2003)

bitte mehr von dem teil :Cannondale Scalpel Team SoBe


----------



## Fox (4. September 2003)

Also soweit ich weiss gibt es das Giant MCM nicht ohne Aufkleber... Aber da gibt es meine ich ein Unterschied zwischen der Version fürs Team und der für Normalsterbliche... Hatte meine ich irgendwas mit den Aufklebern auch zu tun... Aber das wird felix wohl genau erklären können...


----------



## SteffenScott (9. September 2003)

hier mal nochn bild von meim hobel allerdings is jetzt vorn ne hayes dran und die mavic 317 mit xt discnabe


----------



## .:: fub 84 ::. (12. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Fox _
> *Also soweit ich weiss gibt es das Giant MCM nicht ohne Aufkleber... Aber da gibt es meine ich ein Unterschied zwischen der Version fürs Team und der für Normalsterbliche... Hatte meine ich irgendwas mit den Aufklebern auch zu tun... Aber das wird felix wohl genau erklären können... *



hi,

ein paar von uns aus dem team haben sich vor n paar jahren alle die mittlere version des mcm geholt als es das bike noch komplett gab. damals hat es nur minimal mehr gekostet als das mcm team und war aber genau der gleiche rahemn. also ist bis auf die aufkleber kein unterschied!

gruß
fub


----------



## felixthewolf (14. September 2003)

jo bei den mcm-komplettbikes ist der rahmen immer gleich- nur die ausstattung variiert...

denn noch gibts den MCM immer in 2 varianten:

1. der MCM team für den verkauf (aufkleber unterlack)

2. der mcm für teamfahrer (aufkleber unterlack, leichter, quasi der proto für das jeweils im nächten jahr käufliche mcm)

gruss, felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Hide (17. September 2003)

So, dann wil ich auch mal wieder mein Rad in der aktuellen Version zeigen:

Stumpjumper M4 2002
Fox Float RL
Formula B4
Thomson-Stütze
SLR-Trans AM
WCS Vorbau
Profile Carbon Lenker
Tune Barends (Orange eloxiert)
LX-Kurbel (schwarz eloxiert), kommt wohl mal was anderes dran, aber was?
Inferno Disc Naben, DT-Competion, Sun Ds1-XC Felgen
Vorne Fast Fred 2.35, Hinten Comp-S-Light
959 Pedale
Sram- PC 99 Hollowpin-Kette
LX-Hebel, XTR-Schaltwerk 
Salsa-Sattel- und Nabenschnellspanner

Gewicht: 10,5 KG
Nicht zu leicht, aber dafür geniale und vor allem steife Gabel........


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (17. September 2003)

@Mr. Hide
Sehr schönes Rad!


----------



## Principia (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mr. Hide _
> *....Tune Barends (Orange eloxiert)
> LX-Kurbel (schwarz eloxiert), kommt wohl mal was anderes dran,
> ....
> ...




schönes rad....
sach ma, hast du ein eloxalwerk in der nähe


----------



## Dr.Dos (18. September 2003)

Brontales Specialized. Zwei Daumen hoch!


----------



## Baxx (19. September 2003)

Kein Highend-Bike, aber ich hab's lieb!  






Cube Acid 18"

Änderungen:

Judy TT > Marzocchi MXC '03 100mm
Alivio V-Brake > LX V-Brake, XT-Cartridges, Ritchey
Deore STI > LX Hebel, Deore Shifter
Scape Vorbau > Ritchey Pro
Scape Lenker > Ritchey Comp, WCS Barends
Scape Sattel > Flite Titanium
Impac Crossway > Wildgripper Comp S light, Schwalbe Tube
Stahl-Pedale > Union Alu
sonstiges: Kettenstrebenschutz, BC1200, Klingel 

Gewicht dürfte bei knapp 12kg liegen.


----------



## mjs (19. September 2003)

irgendwie finde ich, dass cube immer wieder gut aussieht


----------



## Gorth (21. September 2003)

nicht unbedingt ein Kunstwerk aber immerhin Crosscountry


----------



## der alte ron (22. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gorth _
> *nicht unbedingt ein Kunstwerk aber immerhin Crosscountry  *



Sehr cross country sogar !
Ist der service bei s - tec wirklich so grotten schlecht wie "man" sagt ?


----------



## Buddy (22. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Baxx _
> *Kein Highend-Bike, aber ich hab's lieb!  *



Gefällt mir, sieht aus wie mein altes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Isildur (22. September 2003)

Ich weis, es ist viel zu groß und man könnte noch viel dran machen, aber da ich mir im Winter wohl nen Cube LTD5 (das neue ) holen werde, lohnt das nicht.






btw
Photo entstand im Urlaub am Balaton ->Da nur Straßentouren der abgefahrene Reifen.


----------



## Gorth (22. September 2003)

@ der alte ron:

Der Service bei S-Tec polarisiert. Ein Kollege von mir ist bei denen nicht so gut behandelt worden, meine Wenigkeit kann sich bislang aber nicht beschweren. Sie waren bei  der Beratung und Zusammenstellung recht zuvorkommend und flexibel. 

Ursprünglich sollte da ne Roox Sattelstütze ran, die war aber nicht rechtzeitig gekommen, da boten sie mir an mir erstmal ne Ritchey Comp dranzubauen bis die Roox geliefert wird; 
Die Comp konnte ich dann behalten.

Habe mich dann aber doch für die Pro entschieden, sah mit dem Speedneedle doch nicht soo schlecht aus wie ich befürchtet habe.


----------



## alzman (23. September 2003)

Hi!
Hier ist mein 96er "Team Marin".
Vielleicht nicht besonders leicht, aber mir gefällts.
Details und bessere Fotos gibt es hier .


----------



## der alte ron (2. Oktober 2003)

Irgendwie ist es immer wieder schön ein marin team zu sehen !! Ganz egal welher jahrgang .


----------



## Sindi (2. Oktober 2003)

@ der alte ron:

na denn bitteschoen: 

(hab' ich hier im Forum zwar auch schonmal gezeigt, aber ich weiss nimmer ob auch in diesem Thread)


----------



## der alte ron (3. Oktober 2003)

Manche rahmen altern nicht , sie reifen ! Glücklich , der so etwas sein eigen nennt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobeer (3. Oktober 2003)

Mein Bike No. 1


----------



## tobeer (3. Oktober 2003)

Mein Bike No. 2


----------



## Principia (3. Oktober 2003)

wasn des für gabel ??? 

gruzz michael


----------



## SteffenScott (4. Oktober 2003)

ich tippe mal auf ne rond o24u


----------



## tobeer (4. Oktober 2003)

Der Tip ist nicht schlecht. Die Tauchrohre sind von einer Rond o24u im Rotwild Design. Drin steckt allerdings eine Ronin.


----------



## xc-mtb (7. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,
es ist inzwischen eher mein Zweitrad geworden. Aber ich möchte es nicht missen.
Sieht aktuell etwas anders aus.

CUIP

Matze


----------



## king_f (7. Oktober 2003)

ist leider nicht meins!!! 
fahre noch ein giant mcm team hardtail, komplett xtr 02, sid team 03 gabel, crossmax sl, ritchey wcs


----------



## der alte ron (7. Oktober 2003)

@xc-mtb : echt schön , aber doch nicht DIESE gabel ! War den keine gebrauchte 2ooo-er sid irgendwo aufzutreiben !?


----------



## xc-mtb (8. Oktober 2003)

Die Gabel ist Super.
Indy SL 97´mit Alu-Einstellschrauben.
Gewicht ca. 1200g.
Straff abgestimmt, bin aber selber etwas zu leicht für die verbauten Elastomere, besorg mir vielleicht mal neue.
Ich mag sie, hatte aber auch schon überlegt die Originalgabel wieder einzubauen. Oder ne Pace wie im Sintesi    , White wäre auch ne Sünde wert.

SID (Shit®):
Höchstens ne 98´die war noch schön, ging aber auch viel zu oft kaputt. Die meisten die ich kenne  waren nicht zu glücklich mit der Gabel. Desweiteren find ich die auch nicht so schön. 

Aber wie immer:

Alles Geschmackssache!!!      Geschmack ändert sich übrigens auch mal.

Soviele Smilies gab´s lange nicht von mir 

CUIP

Matze


----------



## konaman (8. Oktober 2003)

Ich fahr in meiner ´97 Indy SL 
Englund Total Air Patronen. Lassen sich per
Luftdruck auf jedes Gewicht und jeden Geschmack
einstellen. 
In meinen Augen sogar die bessere SID. Genauso leicht,
wesentlich wartungsärmer und absolut keine Funktionseinbußen.
Darüber hinaus haben die ganz normale Autoventile, also
aufpumpen ohne Adapter oder so ein Zeugs.

Ist in meinen Augen ne echte Alternative, nur halt nicht mit
so einem großen Kultfaktor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc-mtb (8. Oktober 2003)

Danke für den Tip mit der Englund Total-Air, hab ich auch schon mal gelesen. Wo gibts die denn noch und zu welchen Konditionen?


Kultfaktor hat die SID in meinen Augen überhaupt nicht (Geschmackssache). Die Indy aber sicher auch nicht!
Wenn Rock Shox und Kult dann die Mag´s oder 95-96´Judy XC od. SL. Die FSX kann man da jedoch auch nennen.

CUIP

Matze


----------



## konaman (8. Oktober 2003)

stimmt, Indy und Kult schließen sich ziemlich aus. 
Und mit SID ist das wirklich Geschmackssache.
Wenn überhaupt, dann die alte SID I, die gibbet
aber leider nur in Blau und das paßt so rein gar nicht
ans Bike.

Die Englung Patronen gibt es auf alle Fälle bei Shock Therapy.

Infos und mehr unter www.shock-therapy.com

Tja, ne schöne gelbe ´96 oder ´97 Judy SL würde sich gut
machen, nur erst mal an eine drankommen, die noch gut in
Schuß ist und nicht allzu teuer. Dann ein Wings Kit rein und
fertig wäre die Stahlfeder-Alternative zu SID und Co.

Hat nicht zufällig jemand eine über, die er loswerden will???


----------



## Principia (8. Oktober 2003)

hallo,

dies ist der thread *eure xc-kunstwerke*

und keine gabel diskussion 

also zurück zum thema !!!!!


----------



## king_f (8. Oktober 2003)

das ist dein bike, geil!!! ausser die bremsen...
bist zufrieden mit dem radl???


----------



## Principia (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fabio_ch _
> *das ist dein bike, geil!!! ausser die bremsen...
> bist zufrieden mit dem radl??? *



sehr zufrieden 

die bremsen sind das beste ("leistungsgewicht") was ich bis jetzt gefahren bin....


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (8. Oktober 2003)

Gerade die Bremsen sind geil! 
Ok der Rest gefällt mir auch!


----------



## king_f (9. Oktober 2003)

hier mal noch mein aktuelles bike. etwas abgenutzt von der saison...


----------



## McDaniel (9. Oktober 2003)

Fehlen nur noch "Katzenaugen" vorn+hinten und ne Klingel, dann ist das Teil Straßenverkehrstauglich mit den Reflektoren in den Speichen 

Ansosten würd ich mal sagen; mehr CC geht wohl kaum, echt reduziert das Teil!


----------



## roadruner3001 (9. Oktober 2003)

So mein neues Schmuckstück ist endlich fertig.

Wollte mal was variables und nicht superleichtes aufbauen.

Aber 12,2 Kilo finde ich doch etwas heftig.
Der Rahmen die Gabel und die Mäntel schlagen dann doch heftig auf die Wage.

Heute Mittag steht die erste längere Tour an.
Bericht folgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadruner3001 (9. Oktober 2003)

Der Lenker,

Syntace Vro auf schnellspanner umgebaut.


----------



## roadruner3001 (9. Oktober 2003)

Das Setup für Bergab.

Fährt sich erstaunlich gut.


----------



## king_f (9. Oktober 2003)

find ich ja voll schwul den vorbau!!!


----------



## roadruner3001 (9. Oktober 2003)

Habe selten so einen dähmlichen Komentar gelesen.

Frage mich gerade wie ein Vorbau schwul sein kann.

Der Sinn der Sache ist das man ruck zuck die Sitzposition ändern kann. Geht sogar bei langsammer fahrt.

Abgesehen davon habe ich noch was ähnliches wie Dein Hardtail im Keller stehen.
Mit dem Lenker hat man einfach die Möglichkeit  bergab noch mehr kitt zu geben.


Intoleranz und unflexibilität sind der Dummheit eigen


----------



## king_f (9. Oktober 2003)

nimm dir doch den spruch nicht so zu herzen. easy!

ist halt nicht mein fall das gerät. sagt ja keiner dass es nicht bewährt ist. mein lenker ist übrigens auch syntace

gruz, ride clean


----------



## Manitou (9. Oktober 2003)

Was isn das für ein komischer Schalter an deinem Lenker???


Manitou


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadruner3001 (9. Oktober 2003)

Kann einfach nicht wiederstehen wenn es irgenwelchen Technik-
spielereien gibt.

DT Remote Control 
Lock out für Dämpfer und Gabel von Lenker aus.


----------



## king_f (9. Oktober 2003)

dieser schalter ist genial!!! werden ihn nächstes jahr bestimmt viele haben an den rennen.


----------



## *adrenalin* (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fabio_ch _
> *nimm dir doch den spruch nicht so zu herzen. easy!
> 
> ist halt nicht mein fall das gerät. sagt ja keiner dass es nicht bewährt ist. mein lenker ist übrigens auch syntace
> ...




schwach, schwach, schwach....

wenn ich zu jedem bike oder gar part, das/der hier gepostet wird, einen (im zweifelsfall abfälligen) kommentar abgeben würde - wo kommen wir denn da hin?

wenn dir der vorbau nicht gefällt, dann gefällt er dir halt nicht. das kann man ja auch genau so zum ausdruck bringen...

aber genug der vorträge  

jetzt ein  und jetzt wieder weitere schöne bikes!


----------



## Schlammpaddler (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von roadruner3001 _
> *Der Lenker,
> 
> Syntace Vro auf schnellspanner umgebaut. *



Klasse Idee!
Was bringt mir ein verstellbarer Vorbau, wenn ich trotzdem jedes mal den Imbus brauch?
Allerdings hätte ich glaub Schiss, dass ich irgendwann mal bei irgendeiner Aktion den Schnellspanner betätige und es erst bemerke wenn es zu spät ist.  

Grüssle
Martin


----------



## roadruner3001 (9. Oktober 2003)

Die Idee hatte ich zuerst  für das Bike meiner Freundin.
Sie hatt Probleme mit dem Rücken (LWS ) und mit einem steilen Vorbau gab es immer Probleme an heftigen Steigungen.

Da ihr Vater netterweise ein Maschinebaufirma hat war der fachgerechte Umbau nicht das Problem.

Probleme mit fehlbedienungen hatten wir noch nicht.
Die Hebel sind immer im Sichtfeld und da vorne fummelt man ja sonst auch im Eifer des Gefechts nicht herum.
Außerdem fixiert schon eine Klemme den Lenker recht zuverlässig.


----------



## Giant Fan (10. Oktober 2003)

Hallo

und hier ist mein neues  es ist ganze 2 Wochen alt


----------



## gugi (10. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Giant Fan _
> *Hallo
> 
> und hier ist mein neues  es ist ganze 2 Wochen alt  *



Sehr schön - und Giant bist dabei sogar noch treu geblieben


----------



## Giant Fan (10. Oktober 2003)

Eigentlich ist es nur noch der Username 

Mein Giant MCM was ich hatte ist verkauft! Ich bin froh das ich endlich ein neues habe!

Gruß
Giant Fan der die 04 Modele von Giant absolut nicht mag und deshalb sich ein Specialized gekauft hat!!!!!!


----------



## SteffenScott (10. Oktober 2003)

das is nen 03er speci oder?
naja gut die scott neueren also 03er und 04er scott modelle gefallen mir auch nichtmehr wirklich. da mag ich mein altes 2000er scott viel lieber


----------



## Giant Fan (10. Oktober 2003)

NEEEE...

das ist das 2004 Epic Comp!!!! mit dem verbessertem Brain!! und einer besseren Ausstattung!!!als 2003
Was meint ihr würde die 2004 Xt Kurbel an dem Bike ausschauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gugi (10. Oktober 2003)

Die Rahmen werden bei Giant gefertigt. das wollte ich sagen. Und damit fährst du letztlich doch wieder ne Giant-Fertigung


----------



## Wietsch (10. Oktober 2003)

Hi

nachdem ich seit genau 5:45h stolzer Besitzer eines neuen bikes bin, moechte ich's euch natuerlich auch nicht vorenthalten:

Rahmen: Steppenwolf Tycoon CR
Gabel: Manitou Black Comp Mod. 2004 90-120mm
Daempfer: RS Sid XC
Bremsen: Magura HS33
Steuersatz u. Vorbau : Ritchey Scuzzy Logic
Sattelstuetze: Richtey
Felgen: exal fx19
Reifen: Fat Albert 2,35
Schaltung+Kurbeln+sonst: Shimano Deore LX (zu mehr hats net gereicht *g*)


gekostet hat mich das Teil 1600 euros, iss das n fairer preis ? 

hier wie's leibt und lebt:


----------



## SteffenScott (10. Oktober 2003)

die hs33 passen fabrlich nich so ganz
und bei dem dämfungssystem wippt das ding doch recht ordentlich

ich würd sagen die 04er xt kurbel würd gut passen weil silber ung grau passt ja eigentlich


----------



## Giant Fan (10. Oktober 2003)

@SteffenScott

Die Farbe des Rahmens ist nicht grau!!! Sie nennt sich Carbon! aber ich würde sie eher antrazit nennen 

bis denn


----------



## Wietsch (10. Oktober 2003)

der grelle kontrast bei den hs33 war absicht, sieht man auf dem foddo net so gut sieht aber in natura recht gut aus zu dem schwarz, war also pure absicht *g*
wippen tuts uebrigens auch nicht, klebt an der strasse wie noch kein anderes bike das ich je gefahren bin  

mfg wietsch


----------



## dooyou (12. Oktober 2003)

und dazu jetzt mein steppenwolf:


----------



## dooyou (12. Oktober 2003)

da is es, wenns jetzt ned geht mag ich nimmer


----------



## Gianti Maxi (12. Oktober 2003)

Hier ist mein Baby:
Ist ein hervoragendes Marathon-bike, hab schon so manchen Hardtailfahrer gesehen, der nach ner knochigen Abfahrt den Berg nicht mehr hoch kam. Is zwar net immer so aber meiner Meinung nach gehören die Hardtails nur in die XC-Ecke. Ich fahr zwar auch mit diesem XTC Team Fully CC-Rennen, aber da zählt doch eigentlich nur das Gewicht und da kann ich nicht so ganz mithalten wiegt nämlich 11kg.


----------



## Principia (12. Oktober 2003)

der rahmen scheint auch ein wenig zu klein zu sein 

ich fahre ja auch schon die stütze weit rausgezogen, aber dies....wow....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenScott (12. Oktober 2003)

sieht echt böse aus. meine is gradmal 20cm oder so raus


----------



## Michael_K (12. Oktober 2003)

Und hier mein aktuelles Bike - es hat die diesjährige Saison bislang wieder gut überstanden  muß ein neuer Rahmen noch warten...





Trek oclv von '98
Marzocchi Marathon S 105
Magura, XT/LX und Mavic Crossride
Alles in allem knapp über 10kg

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Customizor (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Michael _
> *der rahmen scheint auch ein wenig zu klein zu sein
> 
> ich fahre ja auch schon die stütze weit rausgezogen, aber dies....wow.... *



Jo, is schon extrem, aber meinste nicht, das das bei der Gabellääge keinen großen unterschied macht, also von der geometrie her.

Für mich sieht der Winkel noch recht human aus und für marathon sowieso!
Das Bike an sich ist schon recht geil


----------



## Blauer Sauser (13. Oktober 2003)

Hier mal mein Teil. Ich weiß, Bild is *******, hab aber nur die Digicam vom Handy!!!


----------



## *adrenalin* (14. Oktober 2003)

hier mein "neues" stahlhardtail. der rahmen ist ein fuji stout light-rahmen, den bornmann/cicli b noch vorrätig hatte. den rest habe ich von meinem alten bike übernommen.

der rahmen wiegt 1.854  gr. incl. der schraube für die sattelstützen-klemmung. das komplette bike wiegt exakt 10,0 kg.

da ich dieses bike jetzt schon ein paar mal im wechsel mit dem fully gefahren bin, muß ich wieder einmal feststellen, daß sowohl das hardtail wie auch das fully absolut eine daseins-berechtigung haben. wenn ich ein paar mal fully gefahren bin, habe ich danach auch wieder bock auf das hardtail (natürlich auch abhängig von der strecke!) und umgekehrt...

der lenkwinkel ist etwas flach, aber bisher habe ich das beim fahren kaum negativ bemerkt.


----------



## xc-mtb (14. Oktober 2003)

Sintesi "X-Wing special"
Fahrbereit aber eigentlich noch im Aufbau!

Frage an euch, die ich auch schon im classic-forum gestellt habe:

Aus welchem Jahr könnte der Rahmen stammen?

Sonst bin ich super zufrieden; Moots, Pace-Raceware, Sunn!

Wäre schön wenn jemand was wüßte.

CUIP

Matze

Wenn richtig "fertig" gibt´s neue Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## realbiker (14. Oktober 2003)

@ Kramerolli

Kannst mir eine genaue Ausstattungsliste schreiben ???


----------



## *adrenalin* (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von realbiker _
> *@ Kramerolli
> 
> Kannst mir eine genaue Ausstattungsliste schreiben ???  *



kann ich


----------



## madddin (14. Oktober 2003)

*klick*


----------



## realbiker (14. Oktober 2003)

@ Krammerolli

Schlau aufgebaut - ich werde mir auch ähnlich mein Hardtail aufbauen nur hald noch billiger und wenns geht nu a bissal leichter, mit UST und sonst nu einigen netten Sachen ..


----------



## *adrenalin* (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von realbiker _
> *@ Krammerolli
> 
> Schlau aufgebaut - ich werde mir auch ähnlich mein Hardtail aufbauen nur hald noch billiger und wenns geht nu a bissal leichter, mit UST und sonst nu einigen netten Sachen ..  *



billiger und dabei noch leichter? könnte schwierig werden!

der rahmen ist natürlich alles andere als leicht, ist halt ein stahlrahmen....

laufräder kann man mit 240er naben noch leichter machen und eine andere kurbelgarnitur wäre auch denkbar. aber das alles kostet deutlich mehr geld, daher kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, daß du mit günstigeren parts leichter wirst. wenn doch, mußt du mir das unbedingt sagen  

zu meiner verteidigung: bis auf die laufräder und die kurbel sind alle anderen parts von meinen alten bikes und die besagten neu-teile habe ich bewußt günstig gekauft.


----------



## realbiker (15. Oktober 2003)

Ritchey durch Pazzaz ersetzten (billiger) - Tune durch Thomson, Sram Bremshebel (150 Gramm) für 12  beim Bicycles, Ritchey Bremsen (165 gramm) ... beim Rest muss ich noch schauen


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (15. Oktober 2003)

Ein neues Bild von meinem Flitzer!
So wie es auf dem Bild ist wiegt es 9,9 kg und das mit einem 22" Rahmen. Nicht schlecht oder?


----------



## Nihil Baxter (15. Oktober 2003)

Hier ein Bild von meinem Element Race. Habe ich gebraucht gekauft,nach 2 Monaten aber wieder verkauft,da ich einen nagelneuen Element Signature Frame erstanden hatte,und ich mir zum erstenmal ein Bike selber aufgebaut habe.


----------



## Nihil Baxter (15. Oktober 2003)

Hier mein Selbstaufbau. Ist zwar noch nicht ganz fertig,aber schon nah an meinem Ideal...


----------



## Principia (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Nihil Baxter _
> *Hier mein Selbstaufbau. Ist zwar noch nicht ganz fertig,aber schon nah an meinem Ideal... *



haaaaaaa....ein element


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manitou (16. Oktober 2003)

Eine fast Michael (Principia) Radkopie!!! 

Manitou


----------



## *adrenalin* (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Manitou _
> *Eine fast Michael (Principia) Radkopie!!!
> 
> Manitou *



aber eben nur "fast"


----------



## king_f (16. Oktober 2003)

find ich ganz edel dein rocky!!! hät ich mehr kohle, wäre bei mir neben dem hardtail und dem renner auch noch solch, oder ein anderes, geiles fully im stall!!!

gruz


----------



## realbiker (16. Oktober 2003)

@ kramerolli

Uh wird sich wohl nicht ausgehen was ich jetzt so gesehen habe unter 10,5 Kilo gehts aber mit Schlauchlos unter 10 Kilo geht mit ned alzu wilden Leichtbauparts ned ...  

Naja was solls ... unter 10,5 Kilo ist auch nicht schlecht !!!


----------



## joe_black (16. Oktober 2003)

ein thread ohne schimpfwörter und beleidigungen? 

respekt    

hab zwar kein pic von meinem, aber hab ein merida-z, hs33, rockshox judi, richy felgen die nich mehr wirklich gebrauchbar sind  

seit dem ich zum dirten gekommen bin, geht immer mehr an dem teil kaputt, naja, krieg nächste woche mein neues *yuhu*

hat vieleicht von euch jemand nen laufradsatz 26" vorn und hinten, felgenbremse, zu verkaufen?

tschau tschüss,
drop_hopper


----------



## pefro (22. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

hier mal meins, muss es leider verkaufen da ich das nächste Jahr übern großen Teich verbringen werde, aber vorher sollte es hier wenigstens noch verewigt werden  :






Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## Mr.B. (22. Oktober 2003)

Schönes Ding, meins sieht fast genauso aus (grob gesehen) hab aber kein mattes schwarz sondern eher glänzend und keine blaue Federgabel sondern die weiße Pilot. Aber trotzdem nettes Bike.


----------



## der alte ron (22. Oktober 2003)

@pefro: Dann kaufst du dir bestimmt dort eins und führst es 'gebraucht' hier ein . Was machst du in den usa wenn man fragen darf ?!


----------



## pefro (22. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

@der alte ron: Bin wegen Studienabschluss & Job in den USA. Naja, mal sehen ob ich überhaupt wiederkomme - bei dem was in Deutschland zur Zeit so veranstaltet wird  

Das mit dem Bike wäre schon eine Idee - muss aber auch erstmal abchecken, wie das mit Zoll usw. aussieht und ob es sich dann noch lohnt.

Viele Grüsse
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (23. Oktober 2003)

!!


----------



## jon348 (24. Oktober 2003)

Simplon Mythos TRA ( Modell 2003 ) 
9,9 kg 
Crossmax disc ust sl, SID Team, Sram XO, Speedneedle, Carbon Parts,  Shimano XT, Magura Marta, ach ja und Eggbeater fahr ich 
ganz nebenbei: ist auch zu verkaufen


----------



## Wave (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von jon348 _
> *Simplon Mythos TRA ( Modell 2003 )
> 9,9 kg
> Crossmax disc ust sl, SID Team, Sram XO, Speedneedle, Carbon Parts,  Shimano XT, Magura Marta, ach ja und Eggbeater fahr ich
> ganz nebenbei: ist auch zu verkaufen *




das Tel hat bestimmt ein geiles Handling!


----------



## king_f (24. Oktober 2003)

sieht mächtig elegant aus deine maschine!!! finde die marke simplon nicht so toll, ausstattung ist cool, bremsen hätt ich shimano genommen.


----------



## jon348 (24. Oktober 2003)

@mecky: Handling ist absolut super, war echt begeistert, als ich das erste Mal mit gefahren bin, berg hoch geht s auch gut ab. 

@king_f: Danke. mmmh, stehe nicht so auf Shimano, bin von der Marta überzeugt, von den XTR Scheibe hat mich nicht so überzeugt ( ist meine Meinung) In Natura siehts noch besser aus  

hier mal nochn bild mit anderen LRS , in schwarz


----------



## mauntenbeiker (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von king_f _
> * finde die marke simplon nicht so toll *



WARUM NICHT?????????

- mauntenbeiker -
      

(...der die verarbeitungsqualität seines ösi-rahmens liebt und sich freut, dass es recht unwahrscheinlich ist in deutschen wäldern auf einen biker zu treffen, der das gleiche gerät fährt...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## king_f (24. Oktober 2003)

kann ich nicht genau definieren. style gefällt mir nicht so... andere marken die ich nicht so mag sind: specialized, canyon, felt und so, sind halt von mir aus gesehen eher komerziell. aber das ist natürlich absolut geschmacksache!!!!

dein simplon(gefällt mir übrigens sehr gut, im gegensatz zum grossteil der produkte dieser marke) sieht mit diesen rädern meiner meinung nach noch geiler aus!!!


----------



## der alte ron (24. Oktober 2003)

Mit den sl fand ich es besser mautenbeiker ! Wirklich schönes rad . Was wird den als nächstes aufgebaut ?
Überhaupt sind viele von euren rädern klasse , gut das es so viele verschiedene geschmäcker gibt .... nicht wahr fabio ?!


----------



## Principia (25. Oktober 2003)

@jon

nice rad !


----------



## king_f (26. Oktober 2003)

das find ich doch mal ein geiles bike(ist nicht meins!!):


----------



## SteffenScott (26. Oktober 2003)

jupp und xt reicht nomrmaler weise aus,ausser man will nochn bissl gewicht sparen


----------



## king_f (26. Oktober 2003)

du sagst es! am rennen machts genau nichts aus!


----------



## realbiker (26. Oktober 2003)

Commencal ist einfach endgeil und nächstes Jahr mit Martinez und vielleicht auch Dupoey auch sicher im Weltcup 1 a !!!


----------



## xc-mtb (27. Oktober 2003)

Finde die Commencal´s auch optisch sehr gut, bis auf das hier gepostete! Super war das von Laurence Lebrouche -Pace Starrgabel und XTR- das hier ist mir zu bunt!
Wie die Räder sich fahren kann ich nicht sagen. Würd aber mal gern. Gibts da eigentlich nen deutschen Importeur?

CUIP

Matze


----------



## Principia (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von king_f _
> *das find ich doch mal ein geiles bike(ist nicht meins!!): *



bis auf die gabel, gefällt mir das bike _überhaupt nicht_ !!!

sieht aus wie ein dual - bike mit ner fox drin....


----------



## Wave (27. Oktober 2003)

hier mein Bike:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Customizor (27. Oktober 2003)

Und die anderen beiden


----------



## Wave (27. Oktober 2003)

die anderen beiden?

da bin ich nur zu faul für, um die zu Fotografieren


----------



## carloz (5. November 2003)

Moinsn,

is ja voll der MEGA - thread 
Dann will ich auch ma

*einmal*







*zweimal*







greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## CDRacer (5. November 2003)

Würd auf jeden Fall noch Pedale tauschen und u.U. noch die Kurbel. Ansonsten gefällts mir sehr gut. Wie funktioniert denn die "Ronin"?


----------



## carloz (5. November 2003)

@CD:

Meinste auf Klickis ? Ich fang langsm an. Vielleicht ma irgendwann  Aber die Kurbeln passen doch gut, also farblich *g*
Was würdest denn für Kurbeln empfehlen ? Nicht, dass ich noch einen cent Geld über hätt, aber vielleicht mal in ein paar Monaten 
Also ich bin mit der RONIN noch ned so per DU. 
Sie ist sehr steif , und m8 einen sehr wertigen Eindruck. Aber die Feinabstimmung hab ich noch ned so raus.

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## CDRacer (5. November 2003)

Als Kurbel würde ich ne FSA Afterburner nehmen. Die ist 
a) nicht so teuer
b) bombensteif
c) als 4-Kant, Octalink und ISIS erhältlich-->freie Innenlagerwahl
und d) schon ziemlich leicht.
Außerdem ist es nicht so ein Massenprodukt und ich finde sie deutlich schöner als eigentlich alle Shimano-Kurbeln. Clickie-mäßig würde ich direkt Time Pedale nehmen. Ich bin diesen Sommer von Shimano SPD´s auf Time ATAC´s umgestiegen und bin mit denen deutlich zufriedener.


----------



## tilll (5. November 2003)

Mein ganzer Stolz, ist zwar noch etwas zu neu aber bin ganz zufrieden damit.

Ein Paar Seiten vorher war mal die Rede von einem stimmigen Aussehen was ist damit eigentlich genau gemeint?


----------



## $ucker (5. November 2003)

nur schade, dass ich aus welchem grund auch immer nur ein rotes kästchen seh......geht das nur mir so???


----------



## Gorth (5. November 2003)

mir auch



Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tilll (6. November 2003)

sorry ich stell mich ab und zu etwas dumm an


----------



## realbiker (6. November 2003)

Derzeit in Winterausstattung (im Sommer kommt noch eine Sid und Crossmax rauf dann hats ziemlich genau 10 Kilo)


----------



## polo (6. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tilll _
> *Ein Paar Seiten vorher war mal die Rede von einem stimmigen Aussehen was ist damit eigentlich genau gemeint? *


Bspw. daß Lenkerhörnchen nicht an einen DH-Lenker gehören.


----------



## oliver7701 (7. November 2003)

das bild wurde leider ein wenig arg verkleinert und ist insofern ein wenig grobpixelig.

es handelt sich um ein giant team xtc 2003 mit sid race (1,2 kg) und komplett xt. ritchey vorbau und sattelstütze, flite sattel, mavic felgen mit mittlerweile schwalbe lights drauf. bin bei 9,8 kg mit dem bike.

das foto wurde an tag 1 aufgenommen.

gruss,

oli


----------



## oliver7701 (7. November 2003)

;-)


----------



## Jolly Rogers (11. November 2003)

*Rahmen:* 
Giant XTC 850 Gr.M (2002)

*Gabel: *
Rock Shox Duke XC U-Turn

*Vorbau: *
Race Face Prodigy

*Lenker: *
Syntace VRO Ultralight Bar

*Kurbel: *
Race Face Prodigy XC

*Umwerfer: *
Shimano XT 2003

*Schaltwerk: *
Shimano XTR 2002

*Schaltgriffe: *
Shimano XTR 2002

*Bremsen: *
MPH 3

*Laufräder: *
Nabe hinten:
Magura Comp

Nabe vorne:
Magura Comp

Felgen: 
Mavic X 223 32 Loch

Reifen: 
Michelin Wildgripper Comp S light

Felgenband: 
Continental

Schlauch: 
Michelin C4 Latex

Gewicht Vorderrad: 834g
Gewicht Hinterrad: 936g

*Kette: *
Connex 9X1

*Kassette: *
Dura Ace 12-27 

*Sattelstütze: *
Shimano XTR

*Sattel: *
Selle san marco ASPIDE

*Züge: *
Gore und Nokon

*Pedale: *
Ritchey V2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikegoertz (11. November 2003)

nett - warum dura ace kassette?


----------



## Jolly Rogers (12. November 2003)

Leicht, und ein Pizzablech immer mit mir rumzuführen da hatte ich keine lust drauf.


----------



## king_f (12. November 2003)

was verstehst du unter pizzablech?


----------



## racer89 (12. November 2003)

mein liebling


----------



## Jolly Rogers (12. November 2003)

Das letzte Ritzel 32 oder 34 und so weiter.


----------



## SteffenScott (12. November 2003)

ich fahr ultegra kassette
einerseitz weil ich ein xtr short cage schaltwerk hab andererseit wegen dem gewicht
ich fahr allerdings 12-25
das einzigste was bei mir noch rellativ schwer is sind reifen,kurbel und gabel
mein bike wiegt rund 9,5kg im moment
wird am wochenende aufgebaut.
im moment liegt es in einzelteilen da


----------



## Jackass1987 (12. November 2003)

@ Jolly Rogers 

wo hast du den den Michelin Comp S Ligth mit blauen Seitenstreifen her ? Ich will mir den auch holen aber ich habe diesen in den Shops immer nur in komplett schwarz gesehen. 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Jolly Rogers (13. November 2003)

www.nero-bikes.de


----------



## nigglstyle (14. November 2003)

mein bike:







kann nich so ganz mit euren mithalten, doch es mein erstes 
vernünftiges fahrrad und bin ganz zufrieden damit 
(die aufkleber kommen übrigens noch ab)


----------



## der alte ron (14. November 2003)

Wenn ich das schon höre , mithalten !! Was den spass betrifft , konn hier jeder mit jedem mithalten , hoffentlich . 
Ich versuche mal demnächst mal ein bild von der alten cannondale gurke reinzusetzen , befor ich sie( fast) weiterverschenke . Muß die kiste nur noch wieder zusammenschrauben .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skadi (14. November 2003)

... ein citybike...


----------



## Jackass1987 (14. November 2003)

@ nigglstyle

also du musst dich wirklich nicht verstecken mit deinem Bike. Mir fällt gar nix negatives auf. Und wenn doch mal einer negative Kritik äussert, würde ich das eher als gut gemeinte Verbesserungsvorschläge auffassen 

Weiss vielleicht jemand wo ich ausserdem noch en COMP S Light mit blauen Streifen bekomme ???

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Baxx (15. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nigglstyle _
> *kann nich so ganz mit euren mithalten, doch es mein erstes
> vernünftiges fahrrad und bin ganz zufrieden damit
> (die aufkleber kommen übrigens noch ab) *



Also ich find's sehr schick  . XT 2004, so wie ich das sehe?! Und ist die MX abgesenkt (80 mm)  ?


@Jackass: Comp S light mit blauem Streifen bei www.bike-components.de für 22


----------



## nigglstyle (15. November 2003)

sit nicht abgesenkt und soll eigentlich ne 105er sein
die gabel ist aber noch nincht richtig eingestellt mal sehn was ich da mache


----------



## Jackass1987 (15. November 2003)

THX Baxx, 

ich dachte schon ich muss für einen solch guten Reifen 30  auf den Tisch legen. 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## dude (15. November 2003)

hier meine Möhre:


----------



## 328 (15. November 2003)

Meines hat eine Sram Schaltung und nen SLR drauf, außerdem Crossmax SL und keine Barends !..........aja und das grün wikt in real viel giftiger


----------



## der alte ron (16. November 2003)

Kawa-Grün oder ? Was ist das für ein rahmen ?


----------



## 328 (16. November 2003)

@der alte Ron

Ich weis net wie das Grün heißt aber in real schaut des fast aus wie a Leuchtstift-grün schon fast gelb (i was ah net wiso des auf die fotos so dunkel ausschaut)

Aja HRINKOW-Bikes gibts in Österreich

www.Hrinkow-bikes.at


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## realbiker (16. November 2003)

Im Prinzip ein normaler Alurahmen ohne viel Schnick Schnack ...


----------



## 328 (16. November 2003)

öhh  du a do !

seavas Lukas !!

mfg flo


----------



## Fixel (17. November 2003)

Hier mal meine CC-Sänfte. Auch wenn das Bike schneller als der Fahrer ist  
Kurzübersicht: Litespeed Obed, Sid98, Innenlager, Stütze, Vorbau, Lenker Titan, LRS AC mit Ceramic-Felgen
Gewicht: keine genaue Ahnung, aber irgendwas im Bereich von 9,5 kg


----------



## Fixel (17. November 2003)

Und wenn es mal etwas härter und leichter sein darf, seit kurzem meins    

Gewicht: unter 9kg

Gruß 
Fixel


----------



## PREDIGER (17. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dude _
> *hier meine Möhre: *





AAAHHH DUDE, (FINGERSCHLECK!), dieses geniale Gerät ist ein grünes Männchen wert!!!


----------



## PREDIGER (17. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pastorensohn _
> *
> 
> 
> ...





NÄMLICH DIESES:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischiflix (17. November 2003)

mein bike, und halt mein traum, der nun nach 4 jahren, 4 rahmen und tausenden umbauten nun ungefähr meinen vorstellungen entspricht:




rahmen: rb proshift schaltwerk, rest xt(8fach) also 98er, vorbau easton, sattel: slt trans am xp, stütze syncros, innenlager taperlock stahl, kurbel syncros, blätter xt, gabel kinesis alu und zur not (also wenns wirklich ma hart wird) ne xmo
so long


----------



## racer89 (18. November 2003)

COOLE MÖHRE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
 meins is besser 
 glaub ich
 oder 
 doch nicht


----------



## Snake (19. November 2003)

Hier mein neues Fully. Weiß gar nicht, ob ich das hier posten darf, es wiegt nämlich noch 12,3kg. 

Aber es ist ja gerade so gekauft und mein anstehendes Tuningprojekt! Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ein paar Vorschläge geben, wie ich auf 11 - 11,5kg abspecken kann.

Gabel: SID Team
Dämpfer: SID XC Adjust
Laufräder: Hutchinson Python UST, Mavic 3.1 UST, XT-Naben
Bremsen: Hayes HFX9
Lenker/Vorbau/Sattelstütze: Titec
Kurbeln: Race Face Prodigy
Schaltwerk: XT
Umwerfer: LX
Schaltung: XT
Schnellspanner: XT
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR Trans AM
Pedale: 959 Shimano (fehlen noch)

...black is beautiful...


----------



## *adrenalin* (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Snake _
> *Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ein paar Vorschläge geben, wie ich auf 11 - 11,5kg abspecken kann.
> *




toller rahmen und gabel. ob die sid auf dauer mit einer disc hält, steht auf einem anderen blatt  

mein tip:

auf jeden fall andere laufräder (dt 240, super comp, x317) mit normalen reifen (z.b. conti expl. ss) mit latex-schläuchen. ebenfalls sehr lohnend: andere bremsen (marta) und bei innenlager, kurbel und den anbauteilen v. titec läßt sich auch noch jede menge machen.

aber alles TEUER!!!


----------



## Principia (19. November 2003)

@snake

sehr schickes gerät.....schliesse mich den tips von olli an !
ich würde mal mit den anbauteilen anfangen titec---->syntace/tune usw... 

gruzz michael


----------



## PREDIGER (19. November 2003)

Sorry, ich hab eine andere Meinung.

12, 3 Kilo sind für ein Fully ein absolut tolles Gewicht.  Das ist für mich kein Grund mehr, Höllenkohle für Tuning in einem Bereich von vielleicht 1000 Gramm auszugeben. Denn das wird sehr teuer - und merken wird man es im Einsatz so gut wie nicht! Das ist meine Erfahrung. 
Grüße!


----------



## der alte ron (19. November 2003)

Wieg die teile nach und entscheide dann . Sehr , sehr scönes rad . Die reifen werden das kleinere problem werden , die sind eh in ca 6-700 km abgefahren . Ob du von ust zum normalsystem abrüstest , mach davon abhängig was du für erfahrungen damit machst . SRAM XO wäre auch eine maßnahme , abr eigentlich sehe ich jetzt gar nichts was so dringend weg müßte ! Fahr es doch eine saison und schau weiter .


----------



## king_f (19. November 2003)

@snake
schönes bike!
denke du kannst schon mit ritchey wcs einiges rausholen, lenker find ich jedoch den syntace besser als wcs!(ritchey deshalb, weil preiswerter!)
auf ust würde ich jedoch auf keinen fall verzichten, gerade beim fully.
viel gewicht sparst du natürlich auch, wenn du statt hayes discs, avid v-brakes und tune räder dranbauen würdest = mein tipp nr.1!- denke jedoch, dass du nicht unbedingt auf discs verzichten willst...?


----------



## Snake (19. November 2003)

@king_f: 





> viel gewicht sparst du natürlich auch, wenn du statt hayes discs, avid v-brakes und tune räder dranbauen würdest = mein tipp nr.1!- denke jedoch, dass du nicht unbedingt auf discs verzichten willst...?



...geht gar nicht anders, da der Rahmen nur disctauglich ist  

@all: Danke für die Inputs! Da ich jetzt gerade eh pleite bin, werde ich die Kiste wohl ne Zeitlang fahren und dann je nach Geld und Defekten die schweren Teile durch leichtere ersetzen. 

...und in einem anderen thread habe ich noch vor kurzem laut rumgetönt, dass ich nie wieder UST an mein Rad lasse....ja, ja...ich hatte leider keine andere Wahl, aber vielleicht klappt es mit der Kombi Mavic 3.1 & Hutchinson besser als mit meiner alten (Crossmax & Schwalbe).


----------



## nigglstyle (19. November 2003)

12.3kg ?!?!
das wiegt mein HT (naja klein wenig weniger 12.1)
naja da muss ich auch noch was machen
zuerst n neuen rahmen  
der ist nähmlich mit ca 2kg(!) etwa schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenScott (19. November 2003)

mein rahmen wiegt auch 1,9kg bin aber trotzdem auf unter 10kg


----------



## nigglstyle (19. November 2003)

naja bei mir kommt dann noch die gabel mit knapp 2kg dazu
(ne ne die wird nicht getauscht)


----------



## SteffenScott (19. November 2003)

naja gut das is was anderes 
meine wiegt schwere 1340g 
will wieder ne 00er oder 01er sid race haben


----------



## der alte ron (19. November 2003)

@snake : Meine erfahrungen mit dem hutchinson waren nicht so toll , der hat einen katastrophalen rollwiederstand und ist blitzschnell abgefahren . Probier dann mal michelin . Ein freund von mir hat nur gute erfahrungen mit den XLS gemacht und die haben sich sehr gut vom rollverhalten angefühlt .
Viel spaß mit dem bike .


----------



## oliver7701 (20. November 2003)

ich schwöre auf den Schwalbe Little Albert Light. super leicht und nicht kauptt zu kriegen. toller grip! und auch in der bike testsieger. fahre den jetzt seit ca. 200 km und kann den echt nur weiterempfehlen.
gruss,
oli
ps: nichts geht über die rock shox sid race (1,2 kg)


----------



## mtbmarcus (23. November 2003)

Und hier mal schnell mein neues für 2004. Wurde mit den Teilen aufgebaut die ich an meinem 03er S-Works Epic in rot verwendet habe. Gewicht liegt bei 10120gr. Mit Twister Supersonic käme ich unter 10.000gr., aber mit denen fühle ich mich nicht wohl. Bekomme nächste Woche noch AX-Lightness Hörnchen. Ich weiß das ist heftig, aber es muß sein.

Ciao Marcus


----------



## nigglstyle (23. November 2003)

wer's hat...

(ich habs leider nicht  )


----------



## Jackass1987 (23. November 2003)

@ MTB Marcus

ein absolutes Traum-Bike aber leider auch für mein Schülertaschengeld ein bissl überdimensioniert. 

Aber wenn ich mir um die 5000-6000  keine Sorgen machen müsste, hätte ich auch so ein Bike gekauft 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## der alte ron (23. November 2003)

@mtbmarkus: DIE STÜTZE  !!! WOHER ?
Gibts die auch in 27.2?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (23. November 2003)

@der alte ron
Die Stütze ist ca. 4 Jahre alt.  und gibt es heute leider nicht mehr so weit ich weiß. Ist schade, den es ist eine der Wenigen für 30,9mm die auch noch recht leicht ist.
Das Bike habe ich natürlich nicht auf einmal gekauft, sondern nach und nach. Da ich die letzten fünf Jahre immer Specialized gefahren bin konnte ich die meisten Teile immer wieder verwenden. Die Kurbeln sind z.B. auch schon ca. 5 Jahre alt.

Ciao Marcus


----------



## racer89 (23. November 2003)

geiles ding mtbmarcus
wie viel hast du den dafür bezahlt?
6000-7000 
ich hab den eindruck du willst uns alle nidich machen                                  :kotz:


----------



## racer89 (23. November 2003)

geiles ding mtbmarcus
wie viel hast du den dafür bezahlt?
6000-7000 
ich hab den eindruck du willst uns alle nidich machen                                  :kotz:


----------



## Hjoerch (23. November 2003)

....das nöll lässt mich nicht mehr schlafen..........hj


----------



## funbiker tour (23. November 2003)

Hier ist mein super tolles Bike. Ich habe es mir im Schlußverkauf für 1000 euronen, ganz spontan, ergattern können. Hat nen tolles Fahrwerk und sieht spitze aus.


----------



## mtbmarcus (23. November 2003)

@racer89
Will eigentlich niemanden neidisch machen.
Ist halt mein Hobby. Rauche und trinke nicht. Und wie gesagt, ich habe nicht alles auf einmal gekauft sondern immer mal was neues. Mit der Zeit sind die Teile halt immer etwas teurer geworden. Konnte aber die alten Teile, weil gepflegt immer gut verkaufen. Hatte vorher z.B. den 2003 Epic S-Works Rahmen. Über ebay für 1200.- verkauft und für neuen Rahmen 1500.- bezahlt. Alte Teile drangebaut, bis auf die Kette, fertig. Geht doch, oder?

Ciao Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racer89 (23. November 2003)

hä 
warum is das zweimal drinn?

@mtbmarcus
trotzdem geiles ding!
ich rauch und trinke auch nicht bin ja auch erst 13 
ich gib mein ganzes geld für meine möhre aus 
hab meinen rahmen marin team edition für 300 bekommen 
cu


----------



## der alte ron (24. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hjoerch _
> *....das nöll lässt mich nicht mehr schlafen..........hj *



....verstehe ich gut !!


----------



## FeiaFakkaa (7. Dezember 2003)

hmmm, hab mich ja erst nich getraut, bei den ganzen geilen bikes hier, aber gut, mut zur offenheit fehlen mir zwar noch ein paar gute komponenten, aber der anfang is gemacht


----------



## noFlooder (8. Dezember 2003)

Es is zwar noch nicht ganz fertig, aber für mehr hat's Geld nich gelangt 

Die "weiße Göttin"


----------



## Buddy (8. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von noFlooder _
> *Es is zwar noch nicht ganz fertig, aber für mehr hat's Geld nich gelangt
> 
> Die "weiße Göttin" *



Das sieht doch mal klasse aus  Allerdings hätte ich ne noch weiße Gabel dran gemacht 

Was wiegt das gute Stück ? Und wie machen sich denn die neue XT und die Racing Ralph's ?


----------



## noFlooder (8. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Buddy _
> *
> 
> Das sieht doch mal klasse aus  Allerdings hätte ich ne noch weiße Gabel dran gemacht
> ...



Danke 

Die Racing Ralphs sind klasse. Trotz der Breite nen sehr geringer Rollwiderstand.


Mit den neuen XT's tu ich mir noch ein bissle schwer, allerdings muss ich sie erst richtig am Lenker einstellen. Konnte bis jetzt nur ne kleine Probetour mit machen. Dafür bremst die Scheibe astrein und schleift zum Glück nicht.

Wiegen tut's ~11.7 Kilo. Ist zwar kein Leichtgewicht, aber dafür stabil


----------



## Gorth (8. Dezember 2003)

Mann, wirklich n schönes Gerät!


Wie sind denn die Dämpfungseigenschaften und der Grip von dem RacingRalph? ist das n 2,25er?


Gruß


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Dezember 2003)

das baby ist 48 stunden alt, wiegt 11,2 kg fahrbereit, xtr komplett, e bissl carbon hier und da und in ral 2003 ein unikat!


----------



## Maxe_Muc (9. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Principia _
> *@snake
> 
> sehr schickes gerät.....schliesse mich den tips von olli an !
> ...



das würde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, bringt fast nix und kostet heftig Geld. Das einzige, was Du echt merkst sind leichte Laufräder. Ansonsten lieber bis zum Verschleiß warten mit dem Austausch.


----------



## Topper-Hardy (9. Dezember 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racer89 (9. Dezember 2003)

hi menekel
RAHMEN : MARIN TEAM EDITION
GABEL : SID TEAM
SCHALTHEBEL , SCHALTHEBEL : SRAM X.0
LAUFRÄDER : HÜGI 240 / MAVIC 517
KURBEL , INNENLAGER :SHIMANO LX   
LENKER ,VORBAU ,SATTELSTÜTZE : RITCHEY PRO
KASSETTE : SHIMANO XT
STEUERSATZ : RITCHEY PRO
PEDALEN : TIME WORLDCHAMPION CARBON
KETTE : SHIMANO XTR
SCHLAUCH : SCHWALBE XX LIGHT
MANTEL : CONTI ESCAPE PRO
BREMSHEBEL : avid 1.9
BREMSARME : avid 1.9 
GRIFFE , HÖRNCHEN : RITCHEY WCS
SATTEL : FLITE (OHNE LEDER) 160g
cu


----------



## nigglstyle (9. Dezember 2003)

kein bild ??


----------



## racer89 (9. Dezember 2003)

bald


----------



## noFlooder (9. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gorth _
> *Mann, wirklich n schönes Gerät!
> 
> 
> ...



Sollte der 2.4er sein.
Grip ect muss ich nochmal testen, da gestern alles hartgefroren war und ich nicht richtig  testen konnte.
Aber bis jetzt bin ich wirklich positiv überrascht.


----------



## Hellbringer (11. Dezember 2003)

Eisdielenflitzer


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. Dezember 2003)

na, das ist doch mal was anderes! tricky!

rohloff und scheibe, alles ziemlich vollgepackt da hinten!


aber was sind das da für schwarze kunststoff bügel oder klappen am sitzrohr? eistütenhalter?
 

grüszts euch aus tschechei, der kombinatschef


----------



## Buddy (11. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hellbringer _
> *Eisdielenflitzer *



Schick, schick


----------



## Baxx (11. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kombinatschef _
> *aber was sind das da für schwarze kunststoff bügel oder klappen am sitzrohr? eistütenhalter?
> *



Sind wohl eher Flaschen- und Schlosshalter, wenn ich's richtig sehe.


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. Dezember 2003)

hi baxx,

warum versteckst du dein cube acid auf der profilseite?

mach doch was her!  

nur - an der gewichtsseite solltest du noch was wegfeilen.  Nimm die Raspel, da geht noch ein kilo runter wenn du willsts

grüstzs euch aus tschechei, der kombinatschef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snake (11. Dezember 2003)

@baxx: Schönes....äh....Ikea-Regal!


----------



## andithebrain (11. Dezember 2003)

Mein Marathonbock:


----------



## andithebrain (11. Dezember 2003)

Mein Cross-Country-Bock:


----------



## andithebrain (11. Dezember 2003)

Mein Strassenrenner. Jetzt muss nur noch ich so schnell werden wie die bikes.


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. Dezember 2003)

hasts aber dicke?

 

mackt mir schwer neidisch. und alles in blau! 

glückwunsch, wünscht der kombinatschef


----------



## Baxx (11. Dezember 2003)

@Kombinatschef:
Danke! Hab mein Cube hier aber schon ein paar Seiten weiter vorne gepostet. Tja, für Leichtbau fehlt mir erstmal das Geld bzw. der Wille das Geld auszugeben  . Nach und nach wird's aber schon werden. Laufräder und Kurbel/Innenlager sind erstmal das nächste Ziel.

@Snake:
Nene, das ist alles Handarbeit  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andithebrain (11. Dezember 2003)

@Kombinatschef:
Nee, bin Student, aber die von corratec sind zu uns Team Baier Fahrern so lieb und mach Sonderkonditionen. Und die Räder halten schon gut her.


----------



## der alte ron (11. Dezember 2003)

*Wie leicht ist dein poserbike ? So 11.5 kg ? Echt schöner aufbau und nicht so ein ICO - klimbim !*


----------



## dmess (15. Dezember 2003)

*in Deckung geh* falls gleich Steine fliegen


----------



## Skadi (15. Dezember 2003)

leider sieht man von dieser marke wenig pics...
colonel x-lite...


----------



## Skadi (15. Dezember 2003)

...wanddeko und ständig im umbau


----------



## LRG-Mitglied (15. Dezember 2003)

mein XC/Winter/Stadt/Alleycat/Touren/was weis ich rad

Rahmen:        Alu, Rotor, Modell "Dschungel", olivgrün, RH: 19,5''

Gabel:            Stevens CrMo 880g (Foto noch mit Suntour 2000g)

Lenker:          Ritchey Pro

Vorbau:          Procraft

Steuersatz:     Ritchey Logic 

Vorderrad:      Felge: Rigida Zac 19, Speichen: DT-Competition, Nabe: Deore, Reifen: Mythos XC (falt)

Hinterrad:       Felge: Mavic 618, Speichen: DT-Competition, Nabe: LX, Reifen: Mythos XC (falt)

Antrieb:          Schaltwerk: XTR, Umwerfer: LX,Innenlager: Deore, Kurbel: STX-RC (42-32-22), Kette: HG-72, Kassette: Ultegra (11-23)

Schalthebel:    LX

Bremsen:         Magura HS 33, "verkehrsgelb"

Sattel:              Scott

Sattelstütze:     Mounty Special

Pedale:             Shimano PD-M 324 (Vorderseite Klick, Hinterseite Standard)

Extras:              Cinelli Aerovorbau, Fahrradcomputer: Sigma BC1200

Gewicht:           11,8 kg


----------



## LRG-Mitglied (15. Dezember 2003)

und noch das LRG-Teamrennrad

Rahmen,Gabel:                   Alu, Cube, Modell: Attempt, silbergrau, RH: 60cm

Lenker:                              keine Ahnung

Vorbau:                             Stiffi Road

Sattel:                               Scott

Vorder/Hinterrad:                Felge: Rigida Nouva (mit gewichtssparenden Bohrungen), Naben: Sh. 105, Reifen: Conti 3000

Antrieb:                             Schaltwerk+Kassette(12-27): Ultegra, Kurbel(53-39)+Umwerfer+Bremsen+STI: 105

Pedale:                             Shimano SPD (PD-A 515)

weiteres:                           Schnellspanner befeilt, Sattelklemme und grosses Kettenblatt mit gewichtssparenden Bohrungen

Gewicht:                          10,0 kg


----------



## andithebrain (15. Dezember 2003)

10kg? Das geht aber besser


----------



## Skadi (15. Dezember 2003)

und mit dem da geht man auf die jagd...


----------



## LRG-Mitglied (15. Dezember 2003)

ich weis
aber solange ich euch Leitbaufreaks am Berg versäge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andithebrain (15. Dezember 2003)

Tust Du das denn? Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher!


----------



## LRG-Mitglied (15. Dezember 2003)

geht ja dermasen schnell mit den Beiträgen, da kommst man gar nich dazu zu antworten

PS: Wieso sehen die hier abgebildeten Bikes alle so neu aus? Fahrt ihr auch? 
Gebts zu: ihr durftet bei dem Händler eures Vertrauens mal den Fotoapparat schwingen.


----------



## LRG-Mitglied (15. Dezember 2003)

Ich bin mir sicher, reicht doch oder?


----------



## SteffenScott (15. Dezember 2003)

so neu ich mach anchher mal ne bild von meim oberrohr
vom weiten siehts gut aus aber vom nahen sind da einige kratzer


----------



## andithebrain (15. Dezember 2003)

Na gut, ich will Dich kurz vor Weihnachten nicht allzu sehr enttäuschen. Wir sehen uns in der MTB-Bundesliga!


----------



## LRG-Mitglied (15. Dezember 2003)

Danke für die Mühe!


----------



## LRG-Mitglied (15. Dezember 2003)

hey, es ging ums RR, MTB binsch ne Nuss
du fährst Bundesliga, so richtig mit Fumic und Co. Iss ja gaaaeeeil bzw. krass
Wieso hab ich dich da Ende September in Altenberg ni gesehen? Wie war der Skihang?


----------



## der alte ron (15. Dezember 2003)

Hier regnet es ja eine schöncheit nach der anderen !


----------



## Baxx (15. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von LRG-Mitglied _
> *Wieso sehen die hier abgebildeten Bikes alle so neu aus? Fahrt ihr auch? *



Das frag ich mich auch bei manchen Bildern  . Gerade jetzt im Schnee/Schlamm dauert es doch ewig das Bike stubenrein zu bekommen.

Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild von einer kleinen Runde heute Nachmittag:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenScott (15. Dezember 2003)

is nimmer der schönste rahmen wenn man egnau hinguckt aber ans ich wenn mans ich die kartzer weg denkt find ich den rahmen wunderschön obwohl der das eizigt "bleiartige" am bieke is vom gewicht


----------



## SteffenScott (15. Dezember 2003)

und noch eins
meine kurbel is auch schon knapp 2jahre dran hat auch schon ordentlich gelitten,seiht mana cuh an den zähnen,wird irgendwann mitt der saison ne xtr folgen


----------



## LRG-Mitglied (15. Dezember 2003)

OK, ihr beiden fahrt, was ist mit dem Rest....


----------



## Skadi (15. Dezember 2003)

ihr habt schnee!!!! 

ich will auch... hier in Wien hats gaaaaanz kurz geschneit - nur so viel daß fast alle autofahrer die panik bekommen haben....

meine bilder sind direkt nach meinem putz/reinigungs/einstell service...

ich will auch ein paar snow-pics machen!!!! also frau holle... let it snow, let it snow....

das hotchili ist dreckig( deshalb stehts im vorraum), das kona z.zt. frame only weil ich teile tausche bzw. eine passende gabel fehlt mir.... wird wohl die pace aus dem dean - das kriegt die sid aus dem rotwild - das kriegt ne marzocchi in weiß... so ist derzeit der weihnachtsplan...

außerdem - bei mir stehen/hängen die bikes im zimmer und ich hasse dreck im zimmer! d.h. fahren, putzen, reinstellen... dann duschen..


----------



## Quen (15. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Skadi _
> *und mit dem da geht man auf die jagd... *


Was wiegt das Rotwild? Und wo jagst du?


----------



## SteffenScott (15. Dezember 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skadi (15. Dezember 2003)

...das rotwild hat jetzt knapp unter 9... kurbel ist z.zt. die shimpanso xtr drauf....
das ding war mal noch leichter aber der tune kram( kurbel und lager, lfs ) ist zu weich und hat mich eher nerven und kraft gekostet ...

gebiet: wienerwald... NÖ... Tirol( bei der Familie) Oberösterreich( Sommer)... Südtirol( wenn Trainigslager)...


----------



## RobBj123 (15. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von LRG-Mitglied _
> *OK, ihr beiden fahrt, was ist mit dem Rest.... *



Fahre hin und wieder mal Rad, aber mehr so aus Spaß ;-) Meine eigentlichen Hobbies sind doch schließlich das Fahrradkaufen, -basteln, -verschönern und -zur Schau stellen... Was dagegen?

Hier mal mein aktuelles:


----------



## Jackass1987 (15. Dezember 2003)

Hallo 

ich poste jetzt glatt mal auch ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Bike auch wenn es mit so wunderschönen Rotwild und Rocky Mountain Bikes nicht mithalten kann 






für nen 16 jährigen Schüler schon ein recht ordentliches Bike finde ich. 

Kommentare wie immer erwünscht 

Die gelben Ritchey Clicks werden sicher bald gegen Eggbeater getauscht 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## SteffenScott (15. Dezember 2003)

es muss nich immer rocky oder so oben stehen um ein schönes bike zu haben 
bzw. leichtes
siehe meins 1,9kg rahmen und wiegt mit sid sl und 830g schweren speci reifen 9,97kg


----------



## Jackass1987 (15. Dezember 2003)

du musst aber zugeben, dass ein Rotwild oder Rocky Mountain Rahmen einiges her macht. Sonst wären vielleicht auch nicht alle so scharf drauf 

Ich denke aber nicht das sich ein Rocky Mountain Rahmen gegenüber einem Cube oder Stevens so gross im Fahrverhalten unterscheidet. Ist einfach Luxus und verdammt edel 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## burn (15. Dezember 2003)

@jackass ich find dein cube schoener als manch anderes edelbike hier....


----------



## SteffenScott (15. Dezember 2003)

naja is geschamckssache für das was rotwild kostet finde ich gibt es viel schönere rahmen
und mir is egal ob da scott,nicolai,tomac,giantepic oder sonstwas obe steht
wobei ein epic titanrahmen schon sehr schlciht und edel aussieht und das gefällt mir


----------



## Buddy (16. Dezember 2003)

@Skadi:

Nur Hardtails in Deiner Sammlung ?

Buddy


----------



## Axas (16. Dezember 2003)

....und schon wieder ein Cube LTD. Ihr hängt doch immer alles an die Wagge: weiss jemand was der Rahmen wiegt?
(und a propos schöne Rahmen... natürlich ist nur DER der schönste von allen!)

Gruß, Axas


----------



## Skadi (16. Dezember 2003)

@buddy

ja...
ich wohn ja hauptsächlich wien... also ösi... da reicht eine federgabel vollkommen... 

die scheibenbremsen vom Dean waren schon ein ausrutscher weil ich scheibe auch nicht wirklich mag... würde ja sofort gegen v-brakes tauschen... zumindest vorne...
ist ein sch.... hobby geworden, kaufen,bauen,biken...  füher gabs kondome für jeden wochentag - habe so ein ähnliches ziel....

carbon fehlt mir und stahl( serotta) ( rocky habe ich verkauft)... ist mir gestohlen worden( das dean wurde mir auch schon entwendet aber per zufall wiedergefunden., ohne anbauteile...)
...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (16. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Skadi _
> *und mit dem da geht man auf die jagd... *



respekt - wunderschönes bike!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jackass1987 (16. Dezember 2003)

@ burn

ich find mein Cube ja auch schön aebr da fällt mir noch einiges ein, was ich ich noch verändern werdem damit es imemr mehr zu nem Traumbike wird 

Ich glaube im Moment sind alle dran ihre Bikes aufzurüsten für die nächste Saison oder sehe ichd as falsch ?

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Principia (16. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jackass1987 _
> *Ich glaube im Moment sind alle dran ihre Bikes aufzurüsten für die nächste Saison oder sehe ichd as falsch ?
> 
> Mfg Jackass ! *




nö. das siehst du genau richtig....schau mal ins leichtbauforum, da geht´s ans eingemachte


----------



## SteffenScott (16. Dezember 2003)

naja meine bikes sind eigentlich ganzjährig im bau also fertig wird ein bike NIE
is wie beim haus da is auch immer wieder was zu ändern
jupp da gehts schon um carbonschaltkäfige und solche scherzchen


----------



## Hellbringer (16. Dezember 2003)

Wie auf Seite 59 bereits zum Teil richtig erkannt.
Es sind Eistütenhalter!!!


----------



## Skadi (16. Dezember 2003)

@ Hellbringer

habe das argon schon in einem anderen thread bewundert...
muss sagen... SABBER SABBER...

schön (&) brutal... wollt ich auch mal haben... bist sicher sehr zufrieden...!
krieg ich bitte bitte ein paar fotos für einsame nächte???( natürlich von dem bike) brauche welche für meinen firmenbildschirmschoner...


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hellbringer _
> *Wie auf Seite 59 bereits zum Teil richtig erkannt.
> Es sind Eistütenhalter!!! *



f***!

*schleck**schleck* wie konntest du das so schnell erkennen? 


ich glaube so was brauche ich auch, oder vielleicht doch besser einen dönerhalter?


----------



## Havi (17. Dezember 2003)

Dann will ich der Welt mein Radl nicht vorenthalten:

Sobald wieder Geld auffm Konto is werden die XTR-Naben mit Mavic 618 neu eingespeichtund die Sattelstütze, der Lenker und die Hörnchen gegen schwarze Teile getauscht.
Durch die komischen Felgen ist der Hobel im Moment leider vieeel zu schwer, aber den Naben konnte ich damals für den Preis nicht widerstehen.....


----------



## Buddy (17. Dezember 2003)

Dein Fahrrad hat einen Buckel  

Hast Du den Rahmen mal günstig bekommen, oder gefällt Dir das Design so ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwergNase (17. Dezember 2003)

das coole ist man kann den sattel auf oberrohrhöhe machen  dann hat man eine extrem lange sitzbank gut einige cm sitzbank dürften unbequem werden


----------



## Havi (17. Dezember 2003)

Na ja, von beidem etwas:
Einerseits find ichs optisch ganz schön, zum anderen is der Rahmen saustabil und steif und trotzdem in 20" nicht zu schwer. Muß ich bischen drauf achten, bin leider nicht son Fliegengewicht.  Ausserdem war der relativ preiswert.
Ist übrigens ne Limitierte Sonderedition zum Deutschen Meistertitel vom Ralph Berner, gabs nur über Beziehungen als Rahmenkit, normal nur als Komplettrad


----------



## fr33r!d0r (18. Dezember 2003)

früher

http://www.konaworld.ru/bike2001/pic/2K1_Muni-Mula.jpg

heute (naja nicht wirklich aktuell, keine gabelaufkleber mehr etc.)

http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/photo/?op=view&image=106775

vom cc zum funbike


----------



## Michael_K (20. Dezember 2003)

So, das Weihnachtsgeld kam und die davon bestellten Teile sind nun auch montiert (gestern) und Probegefahren (heute):

Magura HS 33 weg, dafür Avid Ti mit XTR - Bremshebeln
Shimano XT weg, dafür SRAM XO
Mavicspanner weg, dafür Spannachsen
Sattelspanner weg, dafür Extralite Clamp Ti
Und die totale Geduldsarbeit Nokon Konkavex dranfrickln...

Die XTR Kurbeln waren schon vir kurzem für die LX drangekommen.
Jetzt muß dann nur noch das Christkind kommenden Mittwoch die SID bringen  dann ist's bike (vorerst) fertig...


----------



## CDRacer (20. Dezember 2003)

Also, Pedale (sind das 515er?) würde ich gegen Eggbeater oder Time tauschen, Sattel (is doch Komfort, braucht kein mensch ) gegen SLR oder so tauschen. Achso und für die Optik das Katzenauge hinten raus machen.


----------



## Michael_K (20. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von CDRacer _
> *Also, Pedale (sind das 515er?) würde ich gegen Eggbeater oder Time tauschen, Sattel (is doch Komfort, braucht kein mensch ) gegen SLR oder so tauschen. Achso und für die Optik das Katzenauge hinten raus machen. *



Die Pedale sind 515er, halten erstmal noch, was dann kommt, mal sehen  Das Katzenauge vorne habe ich mir rausgefahren, hinten hälts noch ein bissl - ist ganz einfach um nicht im dunkeln plattgefahren zu werden - durch die Arbeit komm ich zur Zeit höchstens mal zwischen 8 & 9Uhr Abends aufs Bike - und nebenbei rege mich als Autofahrer immer über die "Unsichtbaren" Radler auf die ohne Licht & Reflektor fahren,Schuldfrage hin oder her. Im Sommer sind die eh runter...
Und der Sattel ist mir heilig, bin vorher mal SLR gefahren und der war anatomisch (sprich taubheitsmäßig) nicht mein Ding, mit Mitte zwanzig muß man auch mal an die Zukunft denken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (20. Dezember 2003)

lass dir lieber mal vom Christkind einen LAPPEN schenken


----------



## Buddy (20. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Michael_K _
> *So, das Weihnachtsgeld kam und die davon bestellten Teile sind nun auch montiert (gestern) und Probegefahren (heute):
> 
> Magura HS 33 weg, dafür Avid Ti mit XTR - Bremshebeln
> ...



Schönes Radl, der Rahmen gefällt mir  Kannst Du die ganzen  Aufkleber net abmachen, oder sind die unter Lack ?


----------



## Michael_K (20. Dezember 2003)

Der Mavic und der Maguraaufkleber kommen noch runter, einen Lappen hat das Bike auch mitlerweile gesehen (samt Gartenschlauch sogar) Die anderen gelben Sticker sind unter Klarlack,müssen also dranbleiben.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (21. Dezember 2003)

hab ich mir ne digicam besorgt kommt auch ein bild von meinem Rad nach der letzten (weihnachtsgeld)umbauorgie hier rein.

Rahmen: Kineses (ultraschwer!!!!)
Gabel: RS Pilot Race
Steuersatz: Ritchey Comp
Vorbau: Ritchey Comp
Lenker: Ritchey WCS
Griffe: Ritchey Comp
Schalt/Bremshebel: Shimano XTR 03
Innenlager: Shimano Deore 02
Kurbel: Shimano XT 03
Pedale: Shimano 959
Sattelstütze: Ritchey WCS
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR
Bremsen: Avid SD Ti
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR 03
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR 03
Kassette: Shimano Dura Ace 11-21
LRS: Mavic Cross Ride
Reifen: Winter Schwalbe Black Shark Mud 1,5
Somme Schwalbe Fast Fred 2.0

Wiegt in der Winterausstattung 10.1kg, mit Sommerreifen 10.05kg.

Falls doofe Fragen kommen:
Ja, mit der Dura Ace komme ich auch auf den Brocken
Ja, mit den Fast Fred hat man garantiert 2-3 Platten die Woche, aber für Straße nun mal das Beste!
Ja, der Rahmen war der Ursprungskauf (mit Deore-Ausstatung), der Rest wurde nachgerüstet.

Bild folgt!


----------



## roadrunner_gs (21. Dezember 2003)

so, hier ist nun das bild:

ach ja:

ja, es sieht wirklich nicht sehr besonders aus, aber mir reicht es
(vorerst)


----------



## Jackass1987 (21. Dezember 2003)

Hallo 

also an sich fidne ich das Bike ganz cool, roadrunner_gs. Was ich aber nicht nachvollziehen kann ist die Veränderungen an der Geometrie. Wieso den umbedingt negativen Vorbau und dann zugleich so ein kleinen Rahmen. Und wieso hast du den Teile der des Schaftes der Gabel nicht abgemacht und lässt ihn aus dem Vorbau herausragen ???

Also und dann verstehe ich nicht wie du deine Parts gemixt hast ? Also du verbaust einen Großteil sehr teurer XTR Teile und verwendest zu gleich einen recht günstigen Vorbau und Deore Parts und einen günstigen Rahmen. Hast du mit der Zeit aufgerüstet und bist noch nicht ganz fertig ? ( ist bei mir genauso )

Das mit dem Dura Ace 11-21 kann ich nachvollziehen. Fahre ja auch Ultegra 12-25. 

Aber das mit den Fast Freds würde mich ankotzen glaube ich. 

Wie ist den die Pilot Race eigentlich so ??? Ich hatte damals mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir die auch zuzulegen aber da ich mich dann doch für Disks entschieden habe hab ichs lieber gelassen. Meinst du ob sie Disk-tauglich ist ? Doch eher nicht oder ?

Aber insgesamt gesehen   

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## roadrunner_gs (22. Dezember 2003)

naja, bin nur 172cm, habe bisher immer 16" gefahren, ausser einmal für vier wochen (bis geklaut war) nen Red Bull AL400 in 17", damit kam ich nicht zurecht, zu groß für mich.
und ja, mit der Zeit aufgerüstet, als Starrbike komplett Deore gekauft. Und nun in dem Zustand, nachdem der Große Kranz der Deore abgefahren war. Die Dura Ace kam auch rein, nachdem das kleine Ritzel der Deore Kassette runter war. Wozu sollte ich aber, wenn das Deore Innenlager schon drinne ist, noch ein XT-Innenlager kaufen, kostet doch nur unnötig Geld und die beiden sind untereinander kompatibel.
Vorsicht aber bei dem Lockring der Dura Ace, habe ich vor zirka 500 km festziehen lassen, mit dremo, ist schon wieder lose und knarzt beim antritt.
und ja, das mit den Fast Fred nervt, sind aber die besten, weil subjektiv schnellsten, die ich bisher fuhr, und sind nach einem Jahr mit gepeilten 4000km auch erst zur hälfte runter! naja, seit knapp 350km habe ich jetzt die black shark mud drauf, gut für matsch und schnee, mäßig für asphalt, vergesst ihn für kopfsteinpflaster, man rutscht immer in die fugen und fährt deshalb sehr vorsichtig!
naja und zu der pilot race: bin sehr zufrienden mit ihr, an dem red bull al400 hatte ich die 2000 sid xc, und die hatte die selbe technick und das selbe gehäuse. damals hieß es sie sei disktauglich. bei der pilot race kann ich nicht dass so beurteilen, fahre ja cantis. ausserdem war die gabel ja irgendwie sehr selten ...
steuerrohr nicht gekürzt, da die spacer erst unter dem vorbau waren, war dann aber zu hoch für mich, also spacer dürber gesetzt. da ich mit dem gedanken spiele die gabel demnächst vielleicht zu verkaufen habe ich das steuerrohr nicht kürzen lassen, da der rahmen ja recht klein ist könnte man sonst beim verkauf probleme bekommen ...
suche noch:
laufräder (leicht und günstig, haha. tune wäre fein)
leichterer rahmen (16", geometrie wie der den ich hab, schwarz)
besserer vorbau (der syntace f99 ist ja nur in 5° oder so zu haben )
leichterer lenker (Easton EC90SL?)

beim rest ist es ja fast ausgereizt, aber damit würde noch was gehen. der rahmen ärgert mich am meisten, habe mal nachgerechnet: 1880 gramm zirka, und das in dieser rahmenhöhe!


----------



## ZwergNase (22. Dezember 2003)

laufräder .. gut und günstig sind crossland etwas teurer mavic xc717 mit dt swiss onyx, oder teuer dt siwss xr 4.1 mit dt swiss 240, evt auch crossmax enduro (gewicht geht so, keine aluspeichen, sieht robust aus)

ersteres kostet etwa 200 
zweiterer etwa ??? euro
vierter etwa 360 - 380 euro

syntace ist flip flop kannst also umdrehn oder willst du einen noch tieferen 

lenker finde extralite ganz schön anzusehn. ist auch preislich noch akzeptabel wenn es riser sein soll syntac vector ultralight (aber keinen carbon)


----------



## roadrunner_gs (22. Dezember 2003)

tja, das problem mit den crossland ist:
habe jetzt ja schon crossride drauf, die haben mich 150 Euro gekostet und sind erst drei monate alt. die crossland sind schwerer und teurer, also ein nogo.
der syntace ist halt auch zu hoch wenn man ihn dreht, muss schon echt ein 17° gedreht sein.


----------



## ZwergNase (22. Dezember 2003)

hmm denke mal du brauchst dann nen ritchey pro oder so der ist ja auch flip flop aber ich glaube mit -17 grad sieht das a. ******** aus und b. dürften die fahreigenschaften drunter leiden 

hm wieviel federweg hat die gabel 80 mm ???

weil das ein voderbau so weit hochkommt ist ja schon annormal bei der grösse. also ich würde dann eher einen längeren -7grad nehmen. und mich etwas mehr strecken in horizontaler als vertikal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner_gs (22. Dezember 2003)

nee, ich fahr ja jetzt den Ritchey Comp in -17°, früher fuhr ich Race Face in -20°, das ging auch. und der Vorbau ist schon 120mm lang, da gibts nicht mehr viele die länger sind.


----------



## XT-Freak (22. Dezember 2003)

@Matrix:
Dein Bike das ist kein CC das ist ein DH oder Enduro.
Das ist garantiert zu schwer!

XT-Freak


----------



## $ucker (22. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von XT-Freak _
> *@Matrix:
> Dein Bike das ist kein CC das ist ein DH oder Enduro.
> Das ist garantiert zu schwer!
> ...




Es lebe die ironie....außerdem guck mal bitte aufs datum!!!!


----------



## $ucker (23. Dezember 2003)

hier mal meins wieder....mit schnee von dieser kranken runde heut und neuen laufrädern!!!


----------



## CDRacer (23. Dezember 2003)

Hier mal meins nach derselben kranken Runde ohne neue Teile  , dafür aber mit schutzblechen   .


----------



## Wurzelsepp (24. Dezember 2003)

huhu

jo crossland hab ich mir auch gekooft...is bisl schwer
naja...kuck da abba eh nich so drauf wie man an meinem Bike sieht...bisl weniger speck aufn rippen macht mehr aus *G*


----------



## IGGY (25. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen! Das hat der Weihnachtsmann Gestern gebracht! 
Am Samstag mache ich meine erste Ausfahrt! Bin mal gespannt wie es sich im Uphill fährt! Ich habe bis jetzt ein 14 Kilo Fully gefahren!


----------



## $ucker (25. Dezember 2003)

Ohh....das ist a schönes rädschen....wieviel wiegts denn???


----------



## IGGY (25. Dezember 2003)

Danke! 10.1 Kilo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konaman (25. Dezember 2003)

So,
nachdem ich jetzt endlich auch die Möglichkeit hatte, ein Pic von
meinem Hobel zu machen, kommt er hier auch mal rein. 

Nicht ganz so neu und Hightech, fährt sich aber trotzdem ganz gut.

Ist Baujahr ´97 und wird über den Winter noch mal ein wenig 
aufgefrischt. Neuer Kurbelsatz und evtl. LRS sind fällig.


----------



## kleinbiker (25. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von IGGY _
> *Hallo zusammen! Das hat der Weihnachtsmann Gestern gebracht!
> Am Samstag mache ich meine erste Ausfahrt! Bin mal gespannt wie es sich im Uphill fährt! Ich habe bis jetzt ein 14 Kilo Fully gefahren!
> ...
> ...


Frohe Weihnachten erstmal,


da mußt du dieses Jahr ja gaanz schön artig gewesen sein .
Dann verrat uns mal, was sich besser fährt ein 14 kg *stöhn* Fully oder eine 10 kg *jubel* CC-Feile.

Grüße vom
kleinbiker


----------



## IGGY (25. Dezember 2003)

Ich bin immer artig sagt meine Frau 
Wenn ich die erste Ausfahrt hinter mir habe werde ich das hier mal posten!


----------



## mtb-racer (26. Dezember 2003)

Hier mal mein Schatz! 

Teileliste

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=18725&password=&sort=1&cat=500


----------



## Carbonator (27. Dezember 2003)

Sehr schickes Bike. So ungefähr stell ich mir das vor. Meins werde ich demnächst mal vorstellen.


----------



## IGGY (27. Dezember 2003)

Also! Ich bin Heute zum ersten mal mit dem neuen Bike gefahren, und muß sagen das es sehr geil war. Zwar war das Wetter mies aber das muß ja auch mal sein! Leider habe ich den direkten Vergleich nicht mehr wie es mit dem 14 Kilo Rad ist, da ich es schon vor 5 Wochen abgegeben habe! Dementsprechend war auch meine Leistung nicht so toll, da ich solange auch nicht gefahren bin! Aber ich denke das ich mit dem Hardtail kauf nichts verkehrt gemacht habe! Das einzige was komisch ist, ist die Dual Control von XTR und dessen V-Brakes! Daran muß ich mich erst noch gewöhnen! Was mich am meisten wundert ist, das mein Hintern nicht schmerzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leinetiger (27. Dezember 2003)

So jetzt endlich was von mir...

es kommt demnächst nen kompletter DT swiss LRS dran + XT Kurbel und neuem WCS Vorbau


----------



## Leinetiger (27. Dezember 2003)

..


----------



## IGGY (27. Dezember 2003)

Sorry aber von deinem Bike sieht man nicht viel!


----------



## Buddy (27. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von IGGY _
> *Sorry aber von deinem Bike sieht man nicht viel! *



Doch, dass es mal geputzt werden muss


----------



## Leinetiger (27. Dezember 2003)

..


----------



## Nihil Baxter (27. Dezember 2003)

Wie man auf dem Foto erkennt ist es von Sulo und wird einmal die Woche geleert!?


----------



## Jackass1987 (27. Dezember 2003)

@ Leinetiger

also ich glaube du solltest den Preis für das Bild, auf den man den geringsten Teil des Wesentlichen sieht, bekommen. 

Mach doch mal ein ordentliches bitte. 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Leinetiger (27. Dezember 2003)

bleibt doch locker.. ich habe nen paar fotos gemacht und wollte alle nach der reihe posten... jetzt bin ich durch einander gekommen...


----------



## Leinetiger (27. Dezember 2003)

so das letzte!


----------



## Carbonator (27. Dezember 2003)

meins ma hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (27. Dezember 2003)

ist endlich mein neues


----------



## der alte ron (28. Dezember 2003)

Gut das ich mir keins geholt habe ! Jeder zweite hier fährt eins !
Nee war ein scherz ! Schönes bike ! Und speci kaufen ist nie ein fehler !


----------



## IGGY (28. Dezember 2003)

Was ist das denn für eine Narbe am Vorderrad? Sieht so groß aus!


----------



## realbiker (28. Dezember 2003)

@ Iggy

Cane Creek Laufräder


----------



## tboy0709 (28. Dezember 2003)

@ Iggy 

Das is ne Cane Creek Nabe genaue bezeichnung weiß ich aber nicht.

@ real biker 

Die Laufräder sind echt super laufen butterweich und fast von alleine  sind auf alle fälle zu empfehlen


----------



## foxi (28. Dezember 2003)

so meine CC-Maschine, werde sie aber noch weiter Umbauen zum Tourenflitzer


----------



## passatvr5 (29. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

hier mein neues Kona Kula, gerade fertig aufgebaut.


----------



## Hellspawn (29. Dezember 2003)

da sind noch die Schutzaufkleberauf der Gabel 

sonst sehr schön


----------



## Steppenwolfff (30. Dezember 2003)

Meine Karre. 

Kommen aber noch Ritchey Pro Vorbau und Lenker, eine Selle I. SLR und Ritchey WCS Bar ends dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buddy (30. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von passatvr5 _
> *Hallo,
> 
> hier mein neues Kona Kula, gerade fertig aufgebaut.  *



Jetzt noch einen weißen Race Face Vorbau und es ist  (farblich) perfekt


----------



## passatvr5 (30. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Buddy _
> *
> 
> Jetzt noch einen weißen Race Face Vorbau und es ist  (farblich) perfekt  *




da hast Du natürlich völlig recht, bin schon seit längerem auf der Suche nach einem Race Face Deus in weiß mit 130mm.

Leider hab ich noch keinen gefunden und hergestellt wird er auch nicht mehr


----------



## Buddy (30. Dezember 2003)

Den Race Face System Vorbau gibt es auch in weiß, gab es mal bei HiBike, frag doch da einfach mal an


----------



## sna (4. Januar 2004)

So hier mal ein paar Bilder von Gestern in Hauenstein beim UphillRace:


















leider gehört keins davon mir  ;-)  (wobei ersterers sowieso ein paar nummern zu klein wäre)


----------



## Gorth (5. Januar 2004)

ist über den Winter fett geworden. Die Sid musste einer Marathon S weichen, was zu einem Gewichtszuwachs von mal eben so 600 Gramm bewirkte...


Gruß


----------



## bergbiber (6. Januar 2004)

So, dann stell ich auch mal meine Gurke zum beschauen hier rein, und so schön geputzt kann ich das ja auch machen....

Ist nichts besonderes aber ich lieb sie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (6. Januar 2004)

Ist das ein RedBull? Was hat die Gabel denn an Federweg?


----------



## SteffenScott (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von IGGY _
> *Ist das ein RedBull? Was hat die Gabel denn an Federweg? *



das is ein 02er red bull
federweg schätz ich mal auf 105mm oder?


----------



## IGGY (6. Januar 2004)

Sorry aber der Vorbau passt nicht! Die Gabel sieht so lang aus.


----------



## bergbiber (7. Januar 2004)

@steffenscott

gut gesehen und geschätzt. Das Rad ist ein '02 Red Bull und die Gabel 'ne MZ MX PRO ETA '03 mit 105 mm.

@Iggy

Beim Vorbau handelt es sich um ein Symtace VRO und im Bild ist er auf meiner Komfortposition. Ich kann auch ganz schnell eine 'flache' Rakete  daraus machen. Hab aber grad davon kein Bild.  So, genug gerechtfertigt, mir gefällt es trotzdem


----------



## realbiker (7. Januar 2004)

Jetzt kommen einmal Raketen !!!

Das Weltmeisterbike von 2000 in Are (Sweden) von Michael Rasmussen







Und Paola Pezzos Wahl !!!


----------



## Gravity (11. Januar 2004)

Da steht das Traum bike aus Vorarlberg

selbst aufgebaut mit :
kombl. XTR
Skareb Patinium SPV 80 rot 
Hügi 240 + Mavic 517 dt-swiss rev.
Ritchey WCS lenker+vorbau+pedale
carbon sattelstütze


----------



## SteffenScott (11. Januar 2004)

so schaut meins im moment aus
9,7kg nackt
nächsten monat kommt ne steinbach starrgabel rann dann wiegts 9,1-9,2kg


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (11. Januar 2004)

Zwar kein CC aber um euch Schwarz zu fahren reichts allemal..

 @:SteffenScott jo hast recht gegen deine Gurke hat mein Cannondale no Chance loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool

Hier mein altes das mir geklaut wurde


----------



## SteffenScott (11. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Metzkergiga4u _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



das gehört ja wohl eher im bereich freeride
naja für das einsatzgebiet hab ich auch was,is aber noch nich ganz fertig 
aber berghoch bisde nich so schnell wie wir mit unseren cc bikes


----------



## Wave (11. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Metzkergiga4u _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



das will ich sehen, wie du mich (oder irgendeinen anderen) mit der Gurke abhängst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenScott (11. Januar 2004)

es komtm ausserdem nich so sehr aufs bike an wenn ich sehe wie viele geile bikes hier rumfahrn und wie lahm die typen sind
kommt wohl eher hauptsächlich auf den fahrer an


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (11. Januar 2004)

Pff wenn du nicht gerade 600 Watt trittst oder im Wc Fährst kann ich über solche anmaßungen nur Lachen..


----------



## Gravity (11. Januar 2004)

Da steht das Traum bike aus Vorarlberg

kult oder nicht um die US bikes
ich kenne auf jeden fall nicht viel GEILERE Bikes 

selbst aufgebaut mit :
kombl. XTR
Skareb Patinium SPV 80 rot 
Hügi 240 + Mavic 517 dt-swiss rev.
Ritchey WCS lenker+vorbau+pedale
carbon sattelstütze


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (11. Januar 2004)

> Da steht das Traum bike aus Vorarlberg



Jo wir wissens langsam..


----------



## Gorth (11. Januar 2004)

komm geh CS spielen du Kind, oder wartest du bis dich das ganze Forum auf Ignore gesetzt hat


----------



## SteffenScott (11. Januar 2004)

gravity irgendwie erinnert mich das bike an das scott endorphin oder wie des hieß aus carbon
wo der hinterbau so schön gefleft hat


----------



## Gravity (11. Januar 2004)

hm naja es sieht ihm schon ein wehing ähnlich nur das,daß scott nur eine kettenstrebe hatte und der hinterbau oft gobrocheb ist..


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (11. Januar 2004)

Guck dir mal meinen Avatar an und überdenke nochmal ob du mir persönlich aufm Kranz gehen willst du Klappstuhl.

Auserdem Zogg ich Battlefield du Pfeife. 

Und grüß mal die D-Dorfer Deppen..

Jo das Endorphin ist oft gebrochen, dafür war es traumhaft(Seiten) Steif. Hmm beim Strike ist aber auch manche Schwinge hin gegangen.


----------



## Gorth (11. Januar 2004)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t71802.html

1. lesen
2. nachdenken
3. evtl posten

danke

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenScott (12. Januar 2004)

kann man den typen nich einfach sperren,so langsam geht mir das aufn sack


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (12. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Gravity _
> *hm naja es sieht ihm schon ein wehing ähnlich nur das,daß scott nur eine kettenstrebe hatte und der hinterbau oft gobrocheb ist.. *



Nur eine Kettenstrebe?? Du meinst wahrscheinlich dass die Ketten und Sitzstreben zusammen gefasst waren. 

Ich habe auch noch ein 97'er Endorphin, ist allerdings gerade nicht aufgebaut. So sah's mal aus als es neu war:


----------



## oldman (15. Januar 2004)

nach langem Warten ist mein 98er Zaskar LE Rahmen endlich aus den USA eingeflogen.
Mit ein paar schoenen Parts kommt das Baby auf echte gewogene 9.7kg ohne Pedale. 
So'n bissl Tune, ein bissl Nokon, XTR hier, XT da, ein bissl Eigenbau und Titan...
Am Wochenende wird Probe gefahren, da bolz' ich die Lucy durch'n Taunus, mal sehen ob alles haelt.
so long, oldman


----------



## lelebebbel (17. Januar 2004)

in dem thread sind sowieso viel zu viele edelbikes, also
zeit mal mein alltags-und-freizeit rad zu posten, zur zeit als stadtschlampe im einsatz.
design: flickenteppich  mein budget is begrenzt, also von allem etwas - aber der mix hat sich bewährt, und mir gefällts auch so. die raceface-kleber auf dem rahmen sind da übrigens, weil sie die grössten lackschäden bedecken müssen (die am oberrohr kommen von nem spiralschloss) ... der rahmen is halt schon etwas älter.
gewicht? ka.. so 12 kilo rum vermutlich.  






bild von vorne


----------



## 328 (17. Januar 2004)

Mein Schießer,

Hrinkow Team XC, Crossmax SL, Ritchey WCS, XT, Sram X.0, SLR,......
10 kg


----------



## Nihil Baxter (17. Januar 2004)

Hier mein Neuzugang. Nicht zum Fahren, sondern nur zum gucken...
Rahmen: Rocky Mountain Suzi q. (Bj. 1995)
Gabel: Marzocchi Z2
Laufräder: HED/Ringle Downhill mit roten Super Bubba Naben und 50 mm Carbonflanken, Hutchinson Phyton Bereifung
Kurbel: Race Face Turbine mit XTR Kettenblättern und Tune Schrauben.
Umwerfer: XTR
Schaltwerk: XTR mit roten Tune Röllchen und Schrauben
Kassette: XTR Titanium 8-fach
Kette: Dura Ace
Bremse: HS 22 mit roten Alutech Hebeln und AC Boostern
Vorbau & Flaschenhalter: Ringle
Sattelstütze: Shannon Hardcore 430 mm
Sattel: Flite Titanium Kevlar
Schnellspanner: Cook Bros. rot
Lenker.: Race Face Air Alloy
Schalthebel: Grip Shift
Barends: Tune RH 1
Steuersatz: Chris King NoThreadset in rot
Dazu noch Gore Schaltzüge und diverse Tune Schrauben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (17. Januar 2004)

@ lelebebbel

vom prinzip her kein schlechtes Bike. Würde aber wenn du ein stimmigeres Konzept hättest besser aussehen. Also was ich total abartig fidne sind die Reifen mit den weiss leuchtenden Streifen. Erinnert mich an so ein Damenrad  Ein Satz Ritchey Tom Slick wär doch viel schöner gewesen oder ? Ansonsten finde ich den Kontrast zwischen den Reifen und den DH-Pedalen recht komisch. 

Der Rahmen und die Gabel gefallen mir dagegen recht gut 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## lelebebbel (18. Januar 2004)

hehe, thx 
gabel is ne 01er X-fly 80. die kleber mach ich vll noch ab.

im prinzip hab ich gar kein konzept.. das ganze is halt im laufe der zeit entstanden. das rad is schon 5 oder eher 6 jahre alt und mit der zeit haben sich so ziemlich alle komponenten je nach bedarf mehrfach geändert. siehe z.b. die unterschiedlichen schalthebel (gripshift vorne, rapidfire hinten), laufräder, bremsen (HS33, LX-Vbrake)... 
und bis vor 2 monaten hatte ich ne starrgabel 

die reifen sind schwalbe big apple, und leuchten in wirklichkeit nicht so krass - das liegt am kamera-blitz. ich hab mir die grad draufgezogen, weil ich z.zt. hauptsächlich in der stadt fahre, dafür sind die top. die tomslick hab ich auch in erwägung gezogen, aber die gibts nur bis 1,5" oder? zudem sollen die pannenanfälliger sein - und da fahr ich dann doch lieber n paar gramm mehr mit mir rum. 
die leuchtstreifen schaden auch nicht direkt, hab ja sonst nix reflektierendes am rad.

die pedale? naja mit so käfigdingern war ich immer unzufrieden. zu wenig grip, zu klein, nutzen sich zu schnell ab und verbiegen sich. und klickies sind mir im alltäglichen gebrauch zu umständlich. die plattform teile dagegen sind einfach genial, fast wie klickies, auch bei nässe top grip - ein guter kompromiss finde ich, kostet halt n paar hundert gramm.

aussehen war mir nie so wichtig. als nächstes steht n neuer LRS auf dem programm, danach evtl. n vielzahl innenlager+kurbel und ne leichtere sattelstütze.


----------



## tomke (18. Januar 2004)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> nach langem Warten ist mein 98er Zaskar LE Rahmen endlich aus den USA eingeflogen.
> Mit ein paar schoenen Parts kommt das Baby auf echte gewogene 9.7kg ohne Pedale.
> So'n bissl Tune, ein bissl Nokon, XTR hier, XT da, ein bissl Eigenbau und Titan...
> Am Wochenende wird Probe gefahren, da bolz' ich die Lucy durch'n Taunus, mal sehen ob alles haelt.
> so long, oldman



Hallo,

das Zaskar ist aber Baujahr 95 oder noch älter! Nur  mal so als Hinweis.

mfg


----------



## *adrenalin* (19. Januar 2004)

328 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Schießer,
> 
> Hrinkow Team XC, Crossmax SL, Ritchey WCS, XT, Sram X.0, SLR,......
> 10 kg



sorry, gehört hier eigentlich nicht hin, aber die michelin wildgripper mit dem umlaufenden farbigen streifen sehen wirklich verboten schei§e aus!


----------



## Northern lite (19. Januar 2004)

@krameroli

da kann ich Dir nur beipflichten. Ich bin ja bekennender Wildgripperfahrer und hab jetzt glücklicherweise, noch ein Paar Comp lite S in schwarz-grün ergattert (für nen sehr guten Kurs). Die grünen sind zwar auch nicht jedermanns Sache, aber farbige Streifen ist ja nun wirklich völlig verboten.


----------



## noFlooder (19. Januar 2004)

Also bei dem Bike (leider nur das meines Händlers) sehen die Dinger meiner Meinung nach nicht schlecht aus:

Wildgripper mit Streifen an Cube Elite


----------



## Jackass1987 (19. Januar 2004)

also ich finde die Wildgripper vom Design her klasse besonders den blauen STreifen weil ich auch ein blaues Bike fahre. Also ich hab mir extra die Version bestellt, obgleich ich noch nicht weiss, wies an meinem Bike aussieht weil sie noch nicht da sind 

FInd die vom Design her wirklich super 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Fox (19. Januar 2004)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mein Neuzugang. Nicht zum Fahren, sondern nur zum gucken...
> Rahmen: Rocky Mountain Suzi q. (Bj. 1995)
> Gabel: Marzocchi Z2
> Laufräder: HED/Ringle Downhill mit roten Super Bubba Naben und 50 mm Carbonflanken, Hutchinson Phyton Bereifung
> ...



Hmm bis auf so ein paar Sachen ganz gut...


----------



## *adrenalin* (20. Januar 2004)

noFlooder schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei dem Bike (leider nur das meines Händlers) sehen die Dinger meiner Meinung nach nicht schlecht aus:
> 
> Wildgripper mit Streifen an Cube Elite



nee, nicht mal geschenkt!


----------



## liebesspieler (25. Januar 2004)

hier mal mein scott. gibts jetzt übrigends bei ebay zu kaufen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (25. Januar 2004)

ich kann nur sagen : Ein TRAUM, Liebesspieler 

Also die GZeros fand ich imemr shcon geil von Scott und erst das 2002er. Ist das nicht das 2002er ???

Ich hatte mir auch schon vorgenommen sich vielleicht irgendwann den Hardtail Rahmen von dem Baujahr zu kaufen. Aber bis ich mir den leisten kann wird wohl mein Cube noch einige tausend km verwöhnt 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## SteffenScott (25. Januar 2004)

ist ein 02er
ich find das 02er team issue ht genial,echt ein traum rahmen


----------



## realbiker (28. Januar 2004)

So nun is es fertig das Bike meiner Freundin - kosten ca. 800  - Gewicht: 11 Kilo mit teilweise schweren Scott Parts und Kombipedalen !!!   

Was sagt ihr dazu ???


----------



## Baxx (28. Januar 2004)

realbiker schrieb:
			
		

> So nun is es fertig das Bike meiner Freundin - kosten ca. 800  - Gewicht: 11 Kilo mit teilweise schweren Scott Parts und Kombipedalen !!!
> 
> Was sagt ihr dazu ???



Hmm, 11 kg halte ich für ein bisschen unrealistisch  .


----------



## realbiker (28. Januar 2004)

Ganz genaues Gewicht liegt irgendwo bei 11,12 Kilo


----------



## roadruner3001 (28. Januar 2004)

Den Rahmen habe ich mal bei einer Auflösung von einem Radladen abgestaubt.
Für lau nimmt man auch einen IBS mit.
Die meisten Teile sammelten sich so über die Jahre im Keller an.
Noch die Pace und den Steuersatz bestellt und schwupps war das Rad Fertig


----------



## lelebebbel (28. Januar 2004)

kannst du mir deinen keller mal ausleihen? ich will auch, dass sich bei mir so teile sammeln...   

das rad gefällt mir jedenfalls 

was wiegt denn das gerät?


----------



## roadruner3001 (28. Januar 2004)

Tja bin auch immer kräftig am "Düngen" so das die Parts wachsen und gedeien.
Meine Freundin wollte mich schon entmündigen lassen.

Zur Zeit wiegt es noch knapp über 8 Kilo aber mit Eggbeatern dann unter.
Barend fehlen auch noch.
Aufstellung der Teile unter http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1056540#post1056540


----------



## BikeRideKiel (29. Januar 2004)

Das ist seit Dienstag mein neuer Engel !!! Nämlich mein " Black Angel" ....

Das kommt demnächst noch auf das unterrohr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racer89 (29. Januar 2004)

hi
meine möhre unbedingt gucken  


http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=21103&size=big&password=&sort=1&cat=540


----------



## Steppenwolfff (29. Januar 2004)

http://people.freenet.de/funkjoker/DSC03401.jpg <-- Meine Karre nach dem Umbau für 2004. Jetz kommt noch ne neue Sattelstü und neue Reifen und neue Kurbeln.


----------



## der alte ron (30. Januar 2004)

racer89 schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> meine möhre unbedingt gucken
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=21103&size=big&password=&sort=1&cat=540


Etwas unscharf das bild , aber die farbkleckse darauf deuten auf ein schönes bike hin  !


----------



## racer89 (30. Januar 2004)

@der alte ron
bald kommt ein besseres bild   
ich hab mit sofort bild kamera ein bild gemacht und dann eingeskännt klar das das nichts wird


----------



## liebesspieler (31. Januar 2004)

Steppenwolfff schrieb:
			
		

> http://people.freenet.de/funkjoker/DSC03401.jpg <-- Meine Karre nach dem Umbau für 2004. Jetz kommt noch ne neue Sattelstü und neue Reifen und neue Kurbeln.


sehr hübsch!


----------



## Norbert 36 (31. Januar 2004)

Meine Neuerungenschaft (sich mal stolz auf die Schulter klopft)

Die Klingel wird noch ! Sieht zum    aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Februar 2004)

Norbert 36 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Neuerungenschaft (sich mal stolz auf die Schulter klopft)
> 
> Die Klingel wird noch ! Sieht zum    aus.




und meister, schon gefahren???
welche schaltungskomponenten sind da dran?

wie schauts aus mit dem gewicht?

gruestzs euch aus CR, der kombinatschef


----------



## Norbert 36 (2. Februar 2004)

Also mal so ein kleines Fazit der ersten Testfahrt:
Die Gabel (Terra Logic) harmoniert sau gut mit dem Hinterbau. 
Die neue XT Schaltung die jetzt andersrum schaltet ist mehr als gewöhnungsbedürftig. Bei den Schaltvorgängen die man automatisch (ohne zu Denken   ) macht gehts dann doch öfter in die Hose. Aber ich Denke nach 120 000 Schaltvorgängen hab ich das im Griff. 
Das Rad wiegt inkl. der Klingel 12,4 Kg und rennt den Berg rauf wie ein Hardtail. Lange Rede doch kein Sinn, ich habe mir monatelang den Kopf zerbrochen welches Rad für mich das richtige ist, ich denke ich hab jetzt alles richtig gemacht    mir gefällts.


----------



## Smooth* (2. Februar 2004)

Norbert 36 schrieb:
			
		

> Also mal so ein kleines Fazit der ersten Testfahrt:
> Die Gabel (Terra Logic) harmoniert sau gut mit dem Hinterbau.
> Die neue XT Schaltung die jetzt andersrum schaltet ist mehr als gewöhnungsbedürftig. Bei den Schaltvorgängen die man automatisch (ohne zu Denken   ) macht gehts dann doch öfter in die Hose. Aber ich Denke nach 120 000 Schaltvorgängen hab ich das im Griff.
> Das Rad wiegt inkl. der Klingel 12,4 Kg und rennt den Berg rauf wie ein Hardtail. Lange Rede doch kein Sinn, ich habe mir monatelang den Kopf zerbrochen welches Rad für mich das richtige ist, ich denke ich hab jetzt alles richtig gemacht    mir gefällts.



Besorg dir doch noch für 30-40 ein altes XT Schaltwerk.


----------



## .:: fub 84 ::. (2. Februar 2004)

so hier mal n update von meinem bike

*anklicken für 111k bild also für DSL user *g*





mehr infos findet ihr auf meiner *HP* link siehe *signatur*


----------



## racer89 (5. Februar 2004)

endlich in guter qualität    
http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=21839&password=&sort=1&cat=2&page=1


----------



## Buddy (5. Februar 2004)

Mein MCM, endlich fertig. Wiegt ca. 9,5 kg, muss ich nochmal nachwiegen...


----------



## p3p (5. Februar 2004)

Buddy schrieb:
			
		

> Mein MCM, endlich fertig. Wiegt ca. 9,5 kg, muss ich nochmal nachwiegen...



 
will ich auch haben!

wie teuer isses ca. geworden? 

bin schon kräftig am sparen für mein bike... letztes gehalt 460   ( zivi    )

mal sehen wie meins später aussehen wird. bin immernoch ziemlich unentschlossen.

mfg p3p


----------



## Buddy (5. Februar 2004)

p3p schrieb:
			
		

> wie teuer isses ca. geworden?



Insg. hat es mich ca. EUR 2200,- gekostet...

Ich denke Sonntag kommt dann die erste Ausfahrt im Gelände, bin schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen


----------



## pefro (5. Februar 2004)

Buddy schrieb:
			
		

> Mein MCM, endlich fertig. Wiegt ca. 9,5 kg, muss ich nochmal nachwiegen...



Geiles................
........................Bügelbrett!

Nein im ernst, sehr schönes Bike!   

Gruß
Peter


----------



## EasyBiker (5. Februar 2004)

Buddy schrieb:
			
		

> Mein MCM, endlich fertig. Wiegt ca. 9,5 kg, muss ich nochmal nachwiegen...



Der Rahmen ist ziemlich lecker. Ist das goldene Kevlar? Währe cool wenn du paar Angaben zum Rahmen machen würdest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenScott (5. Februar 2004)

is der rahmen von felix oder


----------



## Reyk (5. Februar 2004)

Hier mal ne City XC Maschine.
Carbon mit 28 " Laufrädern.

Sram Carbon Bike 

Mein eigenes folgt dann später.


----------



## EasyBiker (5. Februar 2004)

Sehr schick. Ist stehe ja eigendlich nicht auf zu grelle Farben, aber da passt das  
Über den Carbonrahmen sollte aber noch zur Krönung eine Klarlackschicht draufkommen.


----------



## SteffenScott (5. Februar 2004)

Reyk schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal ne City XC Maschine.
> Carbon mit 28 " Laufrädern.
> 
> Sram Carbon Bike
> ...




da gehört ne pace rann,wozu dort ne federgabel das is irgendwie


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Februar 2004)

Buddy schrieb:
			
		

> Mein MCM, endlich fertig. Wiegt ca. 9,5 kg, muss ich nochmal nachwiegen...



*sabber* mann ist das geil *sabber*

die hellen rohrteile sehen zwar ein bissel aus wie bambus, aber das schaerft...

gruz aus CR, der kombinatschef


----------



## der alte ron (6. Februar 2004)

SteffenScott schrieb:
			
		

> da gehört ne pace rann,wozu dort ne federgabel das is irgendwie


Stimmt , irgendwie blödsinnig zusammengestellt . SID am stadtrad   ! Da passt schon die monokurbel besser , alerrdings dann wieder mit einer schwachsinnigen übersetzung drauf   !!


----------



## 10inch (6. Februar 2004)

... jetzt guckt doch mal!
das ist ein rock shox messestand ! ist doch klaro dass die da irgendwelche fantasiebikes zusammenbauen, um ihre gabeln schoen darzustellen ! 
mit dem bike faehrt niemals jemand !


----------



## Otti (6. Februar 2004)

Buddy schrieb:
			
		

> Insg. hat es mich ca. EUR 2200,- gekostet...
> 
> Ich denke Sonntag kommt dann die erste Ausfahrt im Gelände, bin schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen



Kannst du eine Liste deiner Komponenten posten. Für einen Preis von 2200 Euro hast du ein schönes leichtes bike! Traumhaft!!


----------



## realbiker (6. Februar 2004)

Mein umgebautes gebrauchtes aber noch immer geiles Bike (kosten ca. 1200 ) viele Teile waren einfach noch im Keller !!! Was sagt ihr ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buddy (6. Februar 2004)

Otti schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du eine Liste deiner Komponenten posten. Für einen Preis von 2200 Euro hast du ein schönes leichtes bike! Traumhaft!!



Werde ich morgen machen, schaffe es heute leider nimmer...


----------



## der alte ron (7. Februar 2004)

realbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Mein umgebautes gebrauchtes aber noch immer geiles Bike (kosten ca. 1200 ) viele Teile waren einfach noch im Keller !!! Was sagt ihr ???


....darf ich mich mal in deinem keller umsehen ?! 
Zum bike , hat nicht jeder , cool .
Bin leider selbst noch nie ein fisher gefahren !


----------



## realbiker (7. Februar 2004)

@ Ron

Naja jetzt is er leer der Keller   - kannst ruhig mal vorbeikommen außer einigen No Name Teilen ist da nichts mehr !!!   

Naja ein Fisher fährt sich einfach genial - an steilen Rampen einfach kein aufbäumen und bergab sehr sicher und trotzdem des langen Oberrohrs auch quirllig im Trail - einfach ein Traum !!!


----------



## Buddy (7. Februar 2004)

Habe mich leider etwas verechnet, sind doch etwas mehr als 9500g 

Giant MCM Rahmen 1248​Black Elite Air	 1550​Chris King	120​Syntace F99 90mm100​Carbon Spacer	5​Race Face Air Alloy 580mm	150​Magura Marta 2004	720​Schaltgriffe X.O	200​Schaltwerk X.O	205​XTR Umwerfer	130​RaceFace Taperlock IL	160​RaceFace NEXT LP	560​Hügi 240/DT Comp/DT XR 4.1d	1700​Little Albert light / Skinny Jimmy	900​Schwalbe Xtra Light	220​USE Alien 350mm	175​Selle Italia SLR	140​Shimano 959	345​SRAM 9.0 Kassette300​SRAM PC 59 Kette	300​Shimano Schnellspanner	120​Sattelschelle	30​Flaschenhalter 40​Ritchey WCS Barends	100​Griffe 50​Sonstiges (Hüllen, Fett, Öl, etc)	150​
insgesamt	9728g

Geändert wird noch:

Lenker -> Race Face Next LP 120g (-30g)
Barends -> Storck oder Steinbach 75g (-25g)
Pedale -> Egg Beater Twin Ti 2003 218 g 225g (-120g)
Kassette -> XTR 11-32 240g (-60g)
Schnellspanner -> Tune AC16 + 17 50g (-70g)
Flaschenhalter -> Tune 8g (-32g)

Dann dürfte ich bei ca. 9390g liegen müsste. Mit Supersonic Reifen dann sogar knapp an der 9kg Grenze 

Für weitere Anregungen bin ich natürlich offen  Die Gabel bleibt aber auf jeden Fall, da kommt keine Skareb oder SID dran... Höchstens ne Pace Starrgabel  

Gruß, Buddy


----------



## CDRacer (7. Februar 2004)

Als Lenker einen Extralite Ultrabar anstatt dem Race Face, wiegt 105 gr in 580 mm ist zugelassen für Bar Ends. Bar Ends gibts zwar leichtere, sind aber meine ich alle kein carbon.


----------



## jon348 (7. Februar 2004)

Hallo
Wollte euch mal hier mein neues CC/Marathon Arbeitsgerät vorstellen.
Momentan wiegt es wie auf dem Foto 9,8 kg!

Ausstattung :
Laufräder - DT 240 S
Sram XO
XTR Kurbel + Innenlager
XTR Umwerfer
Manitou Skareb Platinum mit Lockout
Magura Marta SL
Speedneedle Sattel
Syntace F99 Vorbau
Carbon Lenker (nero-bikes)
Sattelstütze Oxygen
Eggbeater chrome Pedale

Hab noch nen Crossmax SL UST Laufradsatz, mit dem wiegt es so 9,95.
Demnächst werde ich noch ne andere Sattelstütze dranmachen, die jetzige wiegt 230 g bei 350 mm. Mir schwebt eine USE Alien Carbon vor oder Extralite Post UL . Ausserdem kommen im Sommer noch Fast Fred Reifen drauf, die machen wiederum 200 g Unterschied.
Will noch 9,5 kg erreichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gemorje (9. Februar 2004)

Hier meine Maschine:










Ausstattung:
Rahmen: Endorfin Speed II (demnächst Endorfin Speed II "RED LABEL")
Komponenten: komplett XTR 2003 Disc (außer Schaltwerk, wegen Schaltlogik)
Laufräder: XTR tubeless Systemlaufradsatz (WH-M 965)
Gabel: Manitou Skareb Platinum mit (demnächst Remote-)Lockout
Stütze: Endorfin Carbon
Vorbau: Syntace Megaforce 254 (demnächst Syntace F99)
Lenker: Ritchey WCS
Sattel: SLR
Pedale: PD-M 959


----------



## SteffenScott (9. Februar 2004)

hattest nich erst den rahmen in schwarz und nur das rr in gold?
was isn das für ne rahmenhöhe 17" ?


----------



## gemorje (10. Februar 2004)

nee, hatte vorher den rahmen in blau. bekomm den rahmen jetzt noch in gelb. dann noch in weiß.
das rennrad ist ebenfalls gold
rahmenhöhe ist 44cm (17")


----------



## Buddy (10. Februar 2004)

Pack mal nen Spacer unter den Vorbau, sieht so gequetscht aus  Und die hintere Bremsleitung geht auch noch ein Stück zu kürzen...

Was wiegt denn das Bike ?

Die Farbe ist nicht so mein Fall, aber sonst schick


----------



## gemorje (10. Februar 2004)

nee, spacer mach ich keine drunter. sonst kommt der lenker zu hoch. das steuerrohr hat nämlich 130mm. 
die bremsleitung ist nur noch nicht gekürzt weil ich denmächst noch ein paar andere endorfin-rahmen fahren werde und nicht das risiko eingehen will, dass die bremsleitung nachher 2cm zu kurz ist.
mit den neuen rahmen kommt dann auch die endgültige teamfarbe.


----------



## racer89 (11. Februar 2004)

hier meine liste

Federgabel       : Rock Shox Sid Team                            : 1355g
Laufräder          : Hügi240 Mavic517 DT Revolution : 1480g
Mäntel               : Continental Escape Pro                       : 984 
Schläuche        : Schwalbe XX Light                                  : 200g
Bremshebel     : Avid Speed Dial 1.9L                             : 192g
Bremsarme      : Avid Singel Digit                                     : 400g              
Schaltwerk       : Sram X.O                                                   : 200g    
Schalthebel     : Sram X.O                                                   : 175g    
Umwerfer          : Shimano XTR                                          : 117g    
Innenlager        : Shimano LX                                              : 300g
Kurbel                : Shimano LX                                              : 658g 
Kette                  : Shimano HG-93                                      : 287g    
Kassette            : Shimano XT                                             : 265g      
Pedalen             : Time A.T.A.C Carbon                            : 406g     
Seuersatz         : Ritchy Pro                                                : 135g   
Bar Ends            : Ritchy WCS                                              : 80g
Lenker               : Pitchy Pro                                                : 100g    
Vorbau               : Ritchy Comp                                            : 170g    
Sattel                 : Selle Italia Flite                                     : 160g         
Sattelstütze     : Ovation                                                     : 280g      
Flaschenhalter: X-tasy                                                         : 38g
Griffe                  : kurze marin                                             :50g
Schnellspanner: Ovation                                                     :120g
sonstiges           :                                                                      :150g
                                                                                                  -------------------   
                                                                                                      8230g   

Rahmen             : Marin Team Edition                              : ca.1300g
                                                                                                  -------------------
                                                                                                       9530g


Ps.:lenker, Barends, griffe gekürtzt
       kurtzer schaft
        flite ohne poltzter


----------



## racer89 (11. Februar 2004)

alle bilder

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=21850&password=&sort=1&size=medium&cat=500&page=1
http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=21849&password=&sort=1&size=medium&cat=500&page=1
http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=21839&password=&sort=1&size=medium&cat=500&page=1
http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=21851&password=&sort=1&size=medium&cat=500&page=1


----------



## Jackass1987 (11. Februar 2004)

also wie wärs mal mit dem Spezialwerkzeug "Lappen" ???  Ist sogar kompatibel zu allen Systemen 

Also ich finde das Bike recht schick, doch leider würde ich es mal gerne geputzt sehen 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## racer89 (11. Februar 2004)

noch ein bild
http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=22478&password=&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

das bike is drekig weil es bei mir immer regnet und ich auch fahren tue


----------



## xtcnrsteam (13. Februar 2004)

wiegt so wies da steht 10.9kg(natürlich ohne Schloss und Flasche)

demnächst verändern werde ich:

Gabel SID XC--->SID SL2002    hab ich schon   -150g.
Stütze  RaceFaceXY --->Thomson Elite  hab ich auch schon   -75g.
Sattel Flite Trigel--->Selle Italia SLR     kommt noch         -130g
Kurbel Cannondale Coda CX3----->Next LP oder Profile     -100g
Schläuche SchwalbeXXlight--->Michelin LatexC4 hab ich auch-->weniger Pannen +60g
Flaschenhalter unbekannt---->Tune Carbon  ist bereits dran  -~30g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fireball (15. Februar 2004)

hier mein CD F700 bauhajr 97 (bitte keine neue cd-diskussion)...
cad2 rahmen, dd60, innenlager race face taperlock stahl, kurbeln race face, schaltwerk noch 8fach lx, umwerfer ebenso...kassette DA, kette pc68, ritchey stütze, und mein baujahr 95 selle san marco concor light (ti), den ich ums verrecken nirgends mehr zu kaufen krieg :-/
pedale: 747er von shimano.
laufradsatz: solide stangenware, xt-naben, mavix221 felgen. reifen: twister.
vorbau und lenker noch original coda, bremsen xt v-brakes, schalthebel sachs power wavey ;-)
schnellspanner: mounty lite axles, bottle cage ringlé h2o.
es funktioniert alles, es sieht in meinen augen zeitlos und sehr gut aus, und wiegt 11.4 bis 11.5kg. ich hab es damals als schülerchen neu gekauft, und es wird mir zweifelsohne noch viele jahre spaß bereiten!
meinungen und kommentare erwünscht, aber bitte keine killer-argumente wie "cd sux" oder so ;-)


----------



## SteffenScott (15. Februar 2004)

ne xt krubel kommt noch ran,xtr is dann doch zu teuer auch wenn der rest kompl. xtr is
und ne steinbach starrgabel in weiss  
wird aber beides erst ostern ran kommen


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (15. Februar 2004)

[edit] öh..ja..blub..[/edit]


----------



## *adrenalin* (16. Februar 2004)

Marius schrieb:
			
		

> [edit] öh..ja..blub..[/edit]



schön, daß du auch was zu sagen hast... :kotz:


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (16. Februar 2004)

kramerolli schrieb:
			
		

> schön, daß du auch was zu sagen hast... :kotz:




ja meine fresse, hast du irgend n problem?
die edit-funktion sagt dir wohl nix....depp


----------



## SteffenScott (16. Februar 2004)

kramerolli schrieb:
			
		

> schön, daß du auch was zu sagen hast... :kotz:



marius wollte nur probieren mein bild hier reinzustellen weil das nich funzen will,zu frieden


----------



## masterali (16. Februar 2004)

racer89 schrieb:
			
		

> hier meine liste
> 
> Federgabel       : Rock Shox Sid Team                            : 1355g
> Laufräder          : Hügi240 Mavic517 DT Revolution : 1480g
> ...




ich bezweifle dass der ritchey pro lenker 100 gramm hat da der wcs serienmäßig auf ca. 125 kommt. Der Pro kommt ca. auf 160 Gramm.


----------



## Buddy (17. Februar 2004)

masterali schrieb:
			
		

> ich bezweifle dass der ritchey pro lenker 100 gramm hat da der wcs serienmäßig auf ca. 125 kommt. Der Pro kommt ca. auf 160 Gramm.



Er hat das Ding auf 45cm gekürzt


----------



## *adrenalin* (17. Februar 2004)

Marius schrieb:
			
		

> ja meine fresse, hast du irgend n problem?
> die edit-funktion sagt dir wohl nix....depp



ich finde deine ausdrucksweise nach wie vor unterirdisch!

verschone uns doch einfach damit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## #easy# (17. Februar 2004)

SteffenScott schrieb:
			
		

> marius wollte nur probieren mein bild hier reinzustellen weil das nich funzen will,zu frieden



deswegen muß er ja nicht gleich so vom Leder ziehen


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (17. Februar 2004)

#easy# schrieb:
			
		

> deswegen muß er ja nicht gleich so vom Leder ziehen



wer hat denn hier angefnagen?...kotz-smilie....
war ja wohl nich ich

und @ kramerolli wenns dir nich passt, dann benimm dich anders, meld´s nem mod (wenn du meinst jeden anmachn zu müssen), oder such dir ne andere community

aber kann ja wohl nich wahr sein, dass man, nur weil man helfen will von einem wie dir blöd angemacht wird


----------



## racer89 (17. Februar 2004)

@steffenScott
has du ein licht am bike


----------



## Wave (17. Februar 2004)

Marius schrieb:
			
		

> wer hat denn hier angefnagen?...kotz-smilie....
> war ja wohl nich ich
> 
> und @ kramerolli wenns dir nich passt, dann benimm dich anders, meld´s nem mod (wenn du meinst jeden anmachn zu müssen), oder such dir ne andere community
> ...



ruuhig brauner


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (17. Februar 2004)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> ruuhig brauner




ich weiß schon, warum ich mit CC aufgehört hab 

und wenn ich dein "ruhig BRAUNER" richtig versteh, dann kannst du froh sein, dass du jetzt nicht in meiner nähe bist....


weiß echt nich, was der ******* hier soll


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (17. Februar 2004)

Marius schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß schon, warum ich mit CC aufgehört hab
> 
> und wenn ich dein "ruhig BRAUNER" richtig versteh, dann kannst du froh sein, dass du jetzt nicht in meiner nähe bist....
> 
> ...



Marius ich bitte dich einfach mal einwenig weniger provokativ auf andere zu zugehen und einige Aussagen auch mal einfach zu ignorieren, dann hat man wesentlich weniger Probleme im Leben.
Und mit "ruhig Brauner" ist keine politsche Einstellung gemeint, sondern es ist ein Sprichwort, dass von Reitern kommt, die damit ein etwas wiederspenztiges Pferd beruhigen wollen.
Und wenn du mit CC nichts anfagen kannst, dann brauchst du ja hier auch nicht lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (17. Februar 2004)

*HAAAALLO* 

gehts noch? wenn dir was an uns CClern nicht passt, dann verzieh dich doch einfach aus diesem Forum!
    



> und wenn ich dein "ruhig BRAUNER" richtig versteh, dann kannst du froh sein, dass du jetzt nicht in meiner nähe bist....


eigentlich schade das ich nicht in deiner nähe bin     

hatte damit aber auch nicht an irgend etwas rassistisches gedacht, kappische


----------



## Hanxs (17. Februar 2004)

Mein Rad. Ist zwar kein Kunstwerk aber ein stets treuer Begleiter.


----------



## SteffenScott (17. Februar 2004)

racer89 schrieb:
			
		

> @steffenScott
> has du ein licht am bike




joar weil ich immer erst 18uhr zu haus bin,von arbeit
und es da noch dunkel is bzw. ich dann in die dunkelheit rein trainiere
ich hoffe bald wird sommer


----------



## Jackass1987 (17. Februar 2004)

also wirklich mal : Ist ja wie im Kindergarten wo der kleine Marius was "böses" gesagt hat und der andere gleich auf ihn losgeht und beide vollkommen am Rad drehen. Vielleicht sollte einer der Admins mal den Erzieher spielen.

Ich dachte wir sind alles vernunftbegabte Menschen   

Also einfach mal wieder runterkommen und sich ein paar schöne Bikes angucken 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Wooly (17. Februar 2004)

Hanxs schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Rad. Ist zwar kein Kunstwerk aber ein stets treuer Begleiter.



Schönes Rad, hat was. Die einfachsten Räder sehen oft am besten aus


----------



## Fireball (18. Februar 2004)

so wie meins? ;-) das blaue gefällt mir auch gut, ich mag die schlichten räder


----------



## Jackass1987 (18. Februar 2004)

also mir gefällts persönlich auch aber die Gabel find ich jetzt wirklich nicht so toll. Ne schöne Duke oder ne MZ würde da schon mehr hermachen und sie sind gar nicht mal so teuer 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Hanxs (18. Februar 2004)

Ja also an eine höherwertige Gabel habe ich auch schon gedacht aber dafür muss noch unerwarteter Geldsegen eintreten.
Dafür habe ich die endgeilen XLC Barends die sind echt spitze!

So denn!


----------



## sevenofnine (20. Februar 2004)

so meines ist auch fertig geworden:

Gruß sevenofnine


----------



## masterali (20. Februar 2004)

Buddy schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat das Ding auf 45cm gekürzt



Des möchte ich halt net fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. Februar 2004)

so, als kunstwerk wie im Thread-gefordert würd ichs zwar net definieren aber:

es wird, unter 13,5kg wäre traumhaft, vielleicht sogar dieses jahr

- race face air alloy rizer bar
- Ritchey Pro Vorbau (bringt zusammen ca. 300Gramm Gewichtsersparnis)
- neu kurbel, mal gucken was das geld meint (locker -300g)
- klickpedale 
- neuer sattel (-100 Gramm)
- HS 33 (wenns geld reicht) (+ 400 Gramm?)
- schön leichter LRS (wenns geld reicht) (-400 Gramm???)

macht wohl wenn ich gut bin so fast ein halbes kg aus

bisher 14kg, jetzt mit anderer dämpferposition (linear, 2.5er übersetzung, ca. 12cm-13cm fw) und optimiertem cable routing

und jetzt ein bild, bitte schlagt mich nicht, meine CC-Feile:


----------



## IGGY (20. Februar 2004)

So nach kleinem Update nun schöne 9.8 Kilo!


----------



## redrace (20. Februar 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> So nach kleinem Update nun schöne 9.8 Kilo!



HUHU

So ein schönes Rad und dann so schlecht beleuchtet!!   
Aber ich habs ja schon im Original gesehen!!


----------



## Schafschützer (21. Februar 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> So ein schönes Rad und dann so schlecht beleuchtet!!




Stimmt, das Rad hat weder Lampen noch Strahler!


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## IGGY (21. Februar 2004)

Für Euch 2 mache ich wenn die Sonne wieder scheint ein neues Bild


----------



## realbiker (21. Februar 2004)

Ja da is es mein neues Bike aus der Schmiede von KLEIN:





















Eckdaten:
- 100 mm Federweg vorne und hinten
- 11,8 Kilo (trotz keiner Leichtbauparts)
- Fahrverhalten weiss ich leider noch nicht !!!


----------



## meg-71 (21. Februar 2004)

Hier mal mein cannondale gibts später auch mal in geputzt


----------



## Smooth* (21. Februar 2004)

meg-71 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal mein cannondale gibts später auch mal in geputzt



Sieht super aus, bis auf die schrecklichen Barends. Ich würd da schnellstens ein paar kürzere dran machen. (Tune, Ritchey WCS...)


----------



## Fox (21. Februar 2004)

realbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ja da is es mein neues Bike aus der Schmiede von KLEIN:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da möchtest du doch bestimmt das Fisher mit den "Resten" aus dem Keller loswerden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## realbiker (21. Februar 2004)

@ Fox

Das ist schon weg 

Ja leider kann ich mich mit der aktuellen Fishercollection nicht so anfreunden!


----------



## der alte ron (21. Februar 2004)

Smooth* schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht super aus, bis auf die schrecklichen Barends. Ich würd da schnellstens ein paar kürzere dran machen. (Tune, Ritchey WCS...)


Das mit den barends stimmt leider :kotz: !
Sonst aber eine sehr schöne zusammenstellung ! Guter job ! Baut die duke nicht zu flach ?


----------



## www.jagger (21. Februar 2004)

TOMAC 78 Special!Gerade aus der Winterwerkstatt gekommen und probegefahren! Habe immer noch das große  im Gesicht! Saubere Arbeit von Doug&John


----------



## Jackass1987 (21. Februar 2004)

meg-71 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal mein cannondale gibts später auch mal in geputzt



also wirklich ein schönes Bike. Mich würden nur die Barends stören und zum zweiten finde ich die Bremsen nicht so shcick. Bin eigentlich absolut kein Fan von HS33 aber ich kann mir vorstellen das die sich gut fährt. Was mich aber viel mehr an der Bremse stört ist dieses grässliche Neon-Gelb. Diesen Farbton kann ich gar nicht ab, weil der irgendwie nirgends passt 

Also ein Top Bike aber die Details fallen mir schon auf. 

EIn paar kleine Veränderungen und es wäre wirklich   

Ist das eigentlich ein SLR Carbon ? Sieht ja noch falcher aus als mein SLR Standard 135 gramm. 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## SteffenScott (21. Februar 2004)

doch doch die neon gelben maguras passen an bikes,an die älteren jahrgangs
mein bruder sein rad is in der farbe und die starrgabel  
hab ich letztes jahr auf 03er xt ungebaut,war vorher ne 400gs oder wie die hieß dran
noch mit so einer eierförmigen kurbel


----------



## Buddy (21. Februar 2004)

www.jagger schrieb:
			
		

> TOMAC 78 Special!Gerade aus der Winterwerkstatt gekommen und probegefahren! Habe immer noch das große  im Gesicht! Saubere Arbeit von Doug&John



Haste kein größeres Bild ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fox (22. Februar 2004)

400 GS??? Das kann aber nur die genaue Serie Bezeichung vom Schaltwerk sein oder??? Aber die Biopace Kettenblätter sind ja schon Sammlerstücke... Wenn die samt der Kurbeln noch zu gebrauchen sind würd ich doch mal bei den Classic Freunden fragen ob die einer haben will...

@Jackass
Also an dem C'dale passt das neon gelb doch noch recht gut... Da stört mich mehr die Farbe der Duke ehrlich gesagt... Aber zu der Zeit damals als die Farbe aufkam waren ja auch polierte Rahmen tod schick und da passte das Problemlos dran...


----------



## SteffenScott (22. Februar 2004)

vor dem lx,xt usw. wurde das in 200er,400,700 und 900 eingeteilt,bin mir aber nichmer sicher ob die zahlen jetzt genau stimmen und dann war halt noch immer das gs mit dran
muss mal gucken irgendwo sollte das zeug noch rumliegen


----------



## caneloni (22. Februar 2004)

...100 GS ,200 GS, 300 LX, 400 LX, 500 LX. Die 700er war glaube ich ne Trekkingrad-Gruppe.  So war das glaube ich.


----------



## meg-71 (22. Februar 2004)

noch ein Bild von meinem Dreckspatz





an alle
die Barends sind noch eins der letzten Orginalteile am Rad und irgentwie kann ich mich nicht von ihnen trennen da ich sie von der Form sehr angenehm finde, schön sind sie nicht da gebe ich euch recht.
@der alte ron
die duke race baut nicht zu flach da ja wie Du in diesem Bild vieleicht besser erkennst noch headshok spacer verbaut sind die jetzt im Winter etwas knartzen aber sobald es wieder wärmer wird is ruhe. Ansonste 80mm Federweg reichen voll aus 
@Jackass1987
nein is kein Carbon SLR is sandard wie Deiner/ zur Hs 33 kann ich nur sagen drann schrauben und vergessen weil funktioniert immer/ die Farbe habe ich bewust gewählt weil alle anderen Magura Farbtöne noch weniger passen wie ich finde und das raceline gelb schon irgentwie kult ist(ist auch schon meine dritte hs 33 in geld an verschiedenen bikes)
M.f.G. meg-71


----------



## skyline (22. Februar 2004)

Schickes Rad, besonders die Bremse. Ich liebe den Farbton nämlich auch!  
Aber warum hast du keine Fatty in dem Rad? Ist doch an sich DER Grund sich ein Cannondale zu kaufen.


----------



## meg-71 (22. Februar 2004)

@skyline
ich habe das Rad gebraucht gekauft mit ner judy tt drin die mir aber nicht gefallen hat und wollte dann eine duke sl im Ausverkauf bekommen war aber leider schon weg. Hab dann die race genommen und muß sagen es bis heute auch nicht bereut. 3400km ein bischen Luft und jede menge WD40/Burox.
Und der Grund ein cannondale zu kaufen ist doch wohl auch der Rahmen,super steif, leicht und als cad3 unkaputbar.


M.f.G. meg-71


----------



## azraelcars (22. Februar 2004)

na ja,.stelle mal meine bikes rein.




gewogene 11,9 kg.mitterweile eine judy slin rahmenfarbe drin.
das zweite




komplette 900-er xtr,mitterweile rote judy xc drin.die bremsen kommen erst,kann keine cantis verbauen.


----------



## Chryz (22. Februar 2004)

hallo


----------



## skyline (25. Februar 2004)

@meg 71 Stimmt der Rahmen ist auch super. Ein Kollege aus dem Shop fährt seit sechs Jahren oder so damit rum und ist immer noch begeistert. Der Rahmen nimmt ihm auch nicht die HS33 übel, womit einige Rahmen ja doch zu kämpfen haben. Wenn ich mich nicht irre war in dem Rad ursprünglich ne Fatty D verbaut, also denke ich ist die Duke ihr doch überlegen, jedenfalls in Bezug auf die Dämpfungstechnik. Alles in allem ein schönes Bike.

@azraelcars: Ein wunderschönes GT, besonders die Stimmigkeit in der Farbwahl finde ich super. Das Klein ist auch nicht schlecht, funzt das eigentlich wirklich zuverläsig?


----------



## Beelzebub (25. Februar 2004)

SteffenScott schrieb:
			
		

> vor dem lx,xt usw. wurde das in 200er,400,700 und 900 eingeteilt,bin mir aber nichmer sicher ob die zahlen jetzt genau stimmen und dann war halt noch immer das gs mit dran
> muss mal gucken irgendwo sollte das zeug noch rumliegen



wen es interessiert:

70GS,100GS,200GS, 300LX,400LX,500LX,Mountain LX (mittlerweile 500....serie), DX (bezeichnung 60 oder 62) ,XT (700serie) XTR (900 serie) 
die Trekkingradgruppen hatten die bezeichnung CX. gab es als 400,500 und 700


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## azraelcars (25. Februar 2004)

skyline schrieb:
			
		

> @azraelcars: Ein wunderschönes GT, besonders die Stimmigkeit in der Farbwahl finde ich super. Das Klein ist auch nicht schlecht, funzt das eigentlich wirklich zuverläsig?




danke  
das klein ist etwas zum gewöhnen,ist sehr wendig,aber nervös,kann man kaum ohne hände fahren.sitzend spitze,stehend eher hart,wobei bodenwellen schon gut genommen werden.man kann sehr viel sitzend fahren.allerdings ist im frühjahr immer fahrtechnik aufs neue üben.das gt ist da schon problemloser,mit hoher gabel jedoch kaum um die kurve zu kriegen.
als starbike mit niedriger gabel sehr gut.

mfg
amir


----------



## Fireball (25. Februar 2004)

kein einziger kommentar zu meinem cd???
is euch mein schätzchen zu alt oder was?


----------



## insider 99 (29. Februar 2004)

hier mal meins.
kommt abe noch ne mz mx comp mit 85mm rein und forne n anderes laufrad(welches?) und forne ne julie.


----------



## Jackass1987 (29. Februar 2004)

Jetzt nochmal mein Bike in der aktuell Konfiguration :






Neu sind die Eggbeater und die Michelin Reifen. Kommentare wie immer erwünscht 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## abbath (29. Februar 2004)

hier meine schleuder, mittlerweile folgende änderungen:

- avid sd Ti/sd7 statt der clara (-> keinen RR LRS fürs training mehr )
- thomson elite set back post (schwarz)
- fizik nisene
- XT Rapidfire

MTB LRS: XT, Competition, Mavic X618 (36°), Conti Explorer Pro


----------



## rigger (29. Februar 2004)

@Steffen die reifen hab ich auch allerdings ohne streifen, hätte ich mir auch holen sollen!!   

Update von meinem Bike kommt noch!


----------



## Jackass1987 (29. Februar 2004)

Steffen ? Also verwechselst du da jetzt was ?

Also ich hab die Michelin mit den STtreifen drauf und ich find die Reifen vom Design und vom Grip wirklich super  Passt allerdings nicht an jedes Bike. Am besten an Bikes mit einem hellen-blau Ton. Hab schon ein Bike mit den Streifen udn nem knallroten Bike gesehen. Sah zum :kotz: aus !!!

@ rigger

würde mich mal über dein Update freuen. Haben ja unsere Bikes nahezu zum selben zeitpunkt gekauft und mal sehen was du draus egmacht ahst. Sind ja auch fast einen Preisklasse 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## rigger (29. Februar 2004)

Ups hatte nich so genau auf deinen nick geachtet und hab dich mit Steffenscott verwechselt,da er auch ein cube fährt!

Soviel hab ich an meinem Bike noch nicht gemacht, nur swissstop beläge XLC Barends und halt die michelin! Mehr geld hatte ich im Moment nicht, der Rest ist für Pulsmesser, Standpumpe, Bikebrille usw. ausgegeben worden.


----------



## Jackass1987 (29. Februar 2004)

steffen fährt kein Cube sondern ein Scott. 

Scheinst ja ganz schön durch den Wind zu sein   

Ist nur ein Spaß ! bring das hier auch manchmal durcheinander. 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorth (29. Februar 2004)

Steffens Rad ist aber auch blau-weiss und er hat auch einen Rizer drauf...
und soo viele CC-Bikes mit einem Rizer drauf gibt es hier im Forum noch nicht 

Gruß


----------



## rigger (29. Februar 2004)

Ja, ja das macht der Schlafentzug!! 

(Platzhalter für die Bilder von meinem Bike)


----------



## felixthewolf (29. Februar 2004)

hier mal die neuste auflage von meinem kunstwerk: 











gruss, felix


----------



## abbath (29. Februar 2004)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> hier mal die neuste auflage von meinem kunstwerk:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ein weißes fragezeichen in nem blauen kästchen?


----------



## rigger (29. Februar 2004)

Hier ma ein Update meines Bikes!
Jetzt mit Michelin XL S




Lenker mit XLC Superlight Barends





Edit: Die Flaschenhalter kommen noch weg und werden durch Topeak O-Cage ersetzt
Gewicht mit Pedalen und Flaschenhaltern 11,498 kg.


----------



## *adrenalin* (1. März 2004)

hier nun auch noch mal mein adrenalin nach der diät:

10,02 kg - ein carbon-lenker könnte helfen, die 10 kg-grenze zu knacken...

"schaun mer mal"!

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=2061&password=&sort=1&cat=2&page=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (1. März 2004)

@ adrenalin 

ein traum Bike !!! Mehr kann man dazu eigentlich nicht sagen  

@ rigger

11,498 kg hört sich ja nicht schlecht an. In dem Bereich müsste ich auch ca. liegen. Kannst du mir aber mal sagen wie man das Gewicht aufs gramm genau herauskriegt ???

Bei mir ists immer max. +-100 gramm 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## epic_evolution (1. März 2004)

Will auch mal abdrücken!! Mein Fuhrpark:

Übrigens bevor die Tierschützer wieder brüllen: nicht die Katze!   

Greetz


----------



## Buddy (1. März 2004)

@Epic:

Wirklich schöne Räder aber die Barends sind gräßlich und verunstalten das Gesamtbild   

Gruß, Buddy


----------



## IGGY (1. März 2004)

JO die Barends müßen runter und an dem Enduro der Flaschenhalter weg. Sieht komisch aus!
Sonst sehr schöne Räder


----------



## #easy# (1. März 2004)

*adrenalin* schrieb:
			
		

> hier nun auch noch mal mein adrenalin nach der diät:
> 
> 10,02 kg - ein carbon-lenker könnte helfen, die 10 kg-grenze zu knacken...
> 
> ...



echt klasse das Ding  aber das habe ich ja schon mal vom Besten gegeben also wenn ich mal zu viel Geld haben werde wird mien Bike auch so sein.  

würde den Kabelbinder an der Gabel entfernen, dann sind es schon 10,01Kg  

easy


----------



## epic_evolution (1. März 2004)

Danke für die Blumen   

Hab an der Enduro Barends und Flaschenhalter schon runter (Wollte meine Freundin so   Frauen...  ) Am Epic hab ich jetzt schwarze, sorry, aber die bleiben...  

Greetz


----------



## CassandraComplx (1. März 2004)

Hallo !

Nachdem ich so vor ungefähr 40 oder 50 Seiten mein HT gepostet hatte, hier mal ein paar aktuelle Pics meines Endorfin VP-4...

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## Gravity (1. März 2004)

Rhmene simplon Gravity 
gabel Skareb Pltainum SPV 80 
kopl. XTR 04 
dt swiss 240 s mavic 717 rev.
Ritchy WSC leker WSCvorbau WCS pedale 
carbon sattelstütze 
ftite sattel


----------



## Jackass1987 (1. März 2004)

#easy# schrieb:
			
		

> würde den Kabelbinder an der Gabel entfernen, dann sind es schon 10,01Kg
> 
> easy



das sind höchstens 3 gramm würde ich sagen   

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Smooth* (1. März 2004)

CassandraComplx schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo !
> 
> Nachdem ich so vor ungefähr 40 oder 50 Seiten mein HT gepostet hatte, hier mal ein paar aktuelle Pics meines Endorfin VP-4...
> 
> ...



Sehr schick, aber wo sind die Crossmax Decals vorne?

Wenn abgefallen, würd ich auch noch die hinten abmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (1. März 2004)

@jackass Rahnemgewicht hab ich von Stevens (ca. 1700g) den Rest hab ich selbst nachgewogen oder bei den Weenies Nachgeguckt!

Ups sind sogar nur 11468g!


----------



## CassandraComplx (1. März 2004)

Smooth* schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schick, aber wo sind die Crossmax Decals vorne?
> 
> Wenn abgefallen, würd ich auch noch die hinten abmachen.



...die sind immer nur auf einer Seite - frag´mich bitte nicht warum   

Vorne rechts - hinten links

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## xtremelight (1. März 2004)

@ *adrenalin*

Schönes Bike (fahre ja auch (fast?) den gleichen Rahmen  ), kannst aber schon mit den Extralite Hörnchen so 8-10g sparen. Wäre günstiger als ein Lenker, oder?

Gruß Peter


----------



## IGGY (1. März 2004)

@ *adrenalin* Schleck


----------



## Leinetiger (3. März 2004)

fehlt nur noch ne neue gabel und ne neue kurbel dann ist es perfekt!!


----------



## IGGY (3. März 2004)

Mach das Foto doch mal größer. Dann kann man die Details besser sehen


----------



## Leinetiger (3. März 2004)




----------



## Dominic_CH (4. März 2004)

Mein Racebike der Saison 2004


Storck Rebel Race (20")

FOX F80X TerraLogic
kompl. Shimano XTR inkl. Disc
Ritchey WCS Parts
Time ATAC XS Carbon
SelleItalia SLR
Elite Patao Bidonhalter

Renn-Laufradsatz: Shimano XTR-Systemlaufrad, XTR Scheiben, XTR Kasette, Michelin Comp S light Tubeless

Trainings-Laufradsatz: Shimano XT Naben, XT Scheiben, KT Kasette, Mavic XM 819 Disc UST Felge, Michelin XLS Tubeless


----------



## junkyjerk (4. März 2004)

ein hammerbike.. da wird man echt neidisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rattlesnake (4. März 2004)

Jetzt muss ich aber auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.

Hier mein Bike:







Specialized S-Works Epic 
Manitou Skareb Super
Magura HS33 vorne
Magura Julie hinten
XT Schaltwerk
Selle Italia SLR XP
Ritchey WCS Vorbau, Lenker und Steuersatz
Deore LX Kettenblätter und Kassette
Easton EA70 Sattelstütze
DT Swiss Onyx Naben
Mavic X517 vorne, X317 hinten
Continental Explorer Pro


----------



## IGGY (4. März 2004)

Schönes Rad    Aber die Barends


----------



## pefro (4. März 2004)

Rattlesnake schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt muss ich aber auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.
> 
> Hier mein Bike:
> ...



Jedem natürlich das sein - aber ich finde den Aufbau ehrlich gesagt ziemlich lieblos. Was hat denn so ne Corratec Kurbel und ein Julie/HS33 Mix an so einem Hammergeilen / schweineteurem Frame zu suchen? Oder hast Du Dir nur den Rahmen gekauft und erstmal die Altteile übernommen (Die Bremsenwahl würde ich aber auch dann nicht verstehen) ?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## IGGY (4. März 2004)

Oh ja. Die Kurbel habe ich ja garnicht gesehen.


----------



## Buddy (4. März 2004)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Jedem natürlich das sein - aber ich finde den Aufbau ehrlich gesagt ziemlich lieblos. Was hat denn so ne Corratec Kurbel und ein Julie/HS33 Mix an so einem Hammergeilen / schweineteurem Frame zu suchen? Oder hast Du Dir nur den Rahmen gekauft und erstmal die Altteile übernommen (Die Bremsenwahl würde ich aber auch dann nicht verstehen) ?
> 
> Gruß
> Peter



Wollt ich auch gerade schreiben... Und die Barends sind auch gräßlich


----------



## junkyjerk (4. März 2004)

näheres in der signatur... die kamera ist wirklich shice also sorry wegen der qualität..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (4. März 2004)

Endlich fertig... Gabel kommt noch was anderes rein, keine Sorge.


----------



## epic_evolution (4. März 2004)

Habs zwar vor paar Seiten schon gepostet, aber man beachte die Details 
(Gabel etc..)

@ Iggy: DIE HÖRNER BLEIBEN!!!   

Greetz


----------



## Rattlesnake (5. März 2004)

@pefro

Du hast Recht. Ich habe mir nur den Rahmen gekauft und hab die anderen Teile bis auf das hintere Laufrad und die Scheibenbremse von meinem alten Corratec Hardtail übernommen. 

Ich weiss auch das die HS 33 vorne nicht der Bringer ist. Hab sie aber aus Geldmangel (neues Laufrad und Bremse müssten dann her) erstmal drangelassen. Werde ich im Laufe des Jahres sicher noch umbauen.

Hat jemand schonmal ne Scheibenbremse an der Manitou Skareb Super getestet? Verwindet die sich stark, oder ist das kein Problem?

Bis dann 

Rattlesnake


----------



## *adrenalin* (5. März 2004)

Rattlesnake schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand schonmal ne Scheibenbremse an der Manitou Skareb Super getestet? Verwindet die sich stark, oder ist das kein Problem?




nee, noch nie!   

kann man doch wirklich überall lesen: ab ca. 70 kg fahrergewicht merkt man deutlich den unterschied, ob man skareb oder black/duke/fox etc. fährt.

es funktioniert, aber die einbußen hinsichtlich fahrgefühl präzision sind da und werden mit jedem kilo mehr auch größer!


----------



## marewo (5. März 2004)

Moin Rattlesnake,
lass dich nicht verunsichern, die Kombination HS 33 mit ner Leichtbaugabel ist nicht die Schlechteste Lösung.
Völlig unverständlich ist mir allerdings, wie man einen Flaschenhalter unterm Rohr anbringen kann   . Und die Leitung obern mit solchen Strapsen festmachen ??
Trotzdem viel Spass

Gruß Marewo


----------



## polo (5. März 2004)

Was macht ihr denn mit den schönen Specialized Rahmen     Da fehlen ja noch Korb und Refelktoren!  :kotz:


----------



## Micki (5. März 2004)

Boah! Das Epic sieht ja richtig schön scheissse aus mit den Schutzblechen, den Barends, dem Satteltäschchen.........

Normalerweise sehen die Epics ja schon ziemlich geil aus, aber in der Aufmachung muss man ja echt mal die Stilepolizei informieren.

Gruß
Micki


----------



## epic_evolution (5. März 2004)

@micky

bei Schnee bevorzuge ich nen Trockenen Arsch, deswegen 2 pics... 
Und Werkzeug nimmst du auch keins mit? danke einmal 2 Std schieben waren mir ne Lehre: Form follows function, wenns dir nich gefällt guck weg! 

Greetz


----------



## *adrenalin* (5. März 2004)

Rattlesnake schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt muss ich aber auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.
> 
> Hier mein Bike:



da paßt nicht wirklich viel zusammen. selten ein bike gesehen, was mit so wenig gefühl und stil "zusammengeschustert" wurde. das soll jetzt nicht in uferloser kritik enden, sondern eher als motivation und konstruktiver kritik gelten damit es möglichst schnell besser wird. 

zwei unterschiedliche flaschenhalter, die fiesen weißen kabelbinder, zu lange bremsleitung, unmögliche hörnchen in einem viel zu aufrechten winkel und corratec-kurbeln (oh man   )...

den mix aus hs33 und dic kann ich aus kostengründen nachvollzíehen, die o.g. dinge solltest du schnell ändern!


----------



## jose (5. März 2004)

ich kann adrenalin nur beipflichten!
ein so "normal" geiles bike so verun****!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (5. März 2004)

Hoi!

Nun nochmal gescheite Fotos vom Commençal... 

Für die Gabel gibts nur zwei Alternativen...
Starr: Pace RC31
Federgabel: meine alte SID Race in Rahmenfarbe

...kommt noch!  

Ach ja, starr 9,05kg, mit der SID Race dann 9,50kg.


----------



## Jackass1987 (5. März 2004)

finde ich aber auch  

das teilweise recht radikale design kommt gar nicht mehrt auf. Was will man den mit einem perfekt ausgeglichenen Fahrwerk wenn man doch jede Menge Zeugs dran baut. 

Also : 

Schutzbleche weg
Satteltasche weg
Flaschen + Halter weg und nen ordentlichen Camelbak oder ähnlcihes kaufen wo man dann auch noch das Zeug aus der Satteltasche unterbringt.
ein paar kleine Hörner sind auch viel netter

Warum fahrt ihr überhaupt solche Riesenteile ???

Das wär viel geiler 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## TeamKlokke02 (5. März 2004)

ja... ich weiß, 11,78kg für nen Hardtail ist verdammt viel... Die <11kg-Marke wird ja auch schon angepeilt. Ist halt bei nem 2kg-Rahmen nicht ganz so einfach.  
Aber CC-tauglich ist es absolut, sobald wieder Profilreifen drauf sind.

Rahmen: Cube LTD One 22"
Gabel: Manitou Skareb Super 2004
Steuersatz: der geliebte Ritchey-Intergrated 
Vorbau: Ritchey Comp
Lenker: Ritchey Comp
Barends: Steinbach SL
Griffe: Amazing King Dingeling
Schalthebel: Shimano XT
Bremsen: Magura Louise
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR
Innenlager: Shimano XT
Kurbel: Shimano XT
Pedale: Wellgo
Kette: SRAM
Kassette: SRAM 9.0
LRS: Shimano XT / DT Comp / Mavic X223
Schnellspanner: Shimano Deore XT
Schläuche: Schwalbe
Reifen: Ritchey Tom Slick Comp 1,4"
Sattelstütze: Ritchey Comp
Sattel: Serfas
Sattelklemme: Scape


----------



## Jackass1987 (5. März 2004)

wirklich gut aufgebaut 

Ich fahre ja auch ein LTD aber ich kann im Moment nicht verstehen warumd as Bike so wie es da steht immer noch 11,8 kg wiegt   

Also meins leigt auch in dem Bereich aebr ich habe keine Skareb dran und keine superleichten Tom Slicks. 

Gut dafür hab ich nen SLR und ein paar Eggbeater aber machts das so viel aus ???

Weisst du zufällig genau wie schwer der Rahmen alleine ist ? 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Buddy (5. März 2004)

Quen schrieb:
			
		

> Hoi!
> 
> Nun nochmal gescheite Fotos vom Commençal...
> 
> ...



Sieht sehr geil aus (mal abgesehen von der Gabel  )  Wunderschöner Rahmen


----------



## Baxx (5. März 2004)

TeamKlokke02 schrieb:
			
		

> ja... ich weiß, 11,78kg für nen Hardtail ist verdammt viel... Die <11kg-Marke wird ja auch schon angepeilt. Ist halt bei nem 2kg-Rahmen nicht ganz so einfach.



Hmm, würde das mit der angegebenen Ausstattung auch leichter schätzen - hast du gewogen oder gerechnet?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (5. März 2004)

Micki schrieb:
			
		

> Boah! Das Epic sieht ja richtig schön scheissse aus mit den Schutzblechen, den Barends, dem Satteltäschchen.........
> 
> Normalerweise sehen die Epics ja schon ziemlich geil aus, aber in der Aufmachung muss man ja echt mal die Stilepolizei informieren.
> 
> ...



sei froh das die Stylekiddipolizei im DDD-Forum bleibt...

aber beide vor kurzem geposteten Epics sind net so der bringer, ist aber egal solange sie drauf rocken.

denn es geht VIEL schlimmer!

bei mir in der stadt fährt einer mit nem stumpjumper rum, fox float RLT, Mavic Crossmax disk, XTR usw.
Der hat das kombiniert mit LX Kurbel, BR-M-555 Bremsen und 13cm Bar-Ends, dazu nen schon fast trecking lenker usw. dazu satteltaschen, hautenge specialized-klamotten usw.
das rad ist damit schonmal verschandelt, aber dazu fährt der so langsam das  man ihn zu fuß überholen kann, vorne immer lockout drin, hinterbau ******* abgestimmt (wippt), den kerl könnt ich schießen

ich frag mich warum der fully fährt wenner immer lockout drin hat.

aber das ist ja net das schlimmste, da fährt er auf nem tausende euro teuren rad und dann quietscht die kette immer wie sau!!!!!!!! Ich hätte dem kerl schon öfters mein Kettenöl um die ohren schießen können...

muss mal ein foto von dem bike machen wenn ichs mal wieder zu gesicht bekomme...


der kerl ist der stilbruch schlechthin


----------



## racer89 (5. März 2004)

@Quen
wie schwer is den der rahmen der ins bestimmt leicht
geilen bike


----------



## Smooth* (5. März 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir in der stadt fährt einer mit nem stumpjumper rum, fox float RLT, Mavic Crossmax disk, XTR usw.
> Der hat das kombiniert mit LX Kurbel, BR-M-555 Bremsen und 13cm Bar-Ends, dazu nen schon fast trecking lenker usw. dazu satteltaschen, hautenge specialized-klamotten usw.
> das rad ist damit schonmal verschandelt, aber dazu fährt der so langsam das  man ihn zu fuß überholen kann, vorne immer lockout drin, hinterbau ******* abgestimmt (wippt), den kerl könnt ich schießen
> 
> ...



Sprech ihn doch mal drauf an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (5. März 2004)

Smooth* schrieb:
			
		

> Sprech ihn doch mal drauf an...



was, auf die kwietschende kette? Nein, wer das net selber merkt dem gehört net geholfen...

mal gucken ob er über den winter mal die kette geölt hat, vielleicht ist das wunder ja geschehen...

Und reinreden tu ich keinem in sein bike, sollens fahren wies ihnen spaß macht, aber aber wenn ich sein bike und sein wohl dazugehörendes konto hätte würde ich da den totalen über-enduro draus basteln....

peak wippe, Rizerbar, den Pig DH Pro aus meinem Schauff, und hayes mit 6" Scheiben... Naja, ein paar Teile sind ja wohl der Perfektion nahe (rahmen, Gabel,  LRS, Schalthebel, Dämpfer)


----------



## Quen (5. März 2004)

racer89 schrieb:
			
		

> @Quen
> wie schwer is den der rahmen der ins bestimmt leicht
> geilen bike


Geht so... 1.712g inkl. Seatpost-Klemme (bei RH L, gemessen Mitte Tretlager - Oberkante Sitzrohr 50cm).

Sollte eigentlich um die 1.500g liegen, aber naja... Schön isser ja!


----------



## karstb (5. März 2004)

@ klokke
ich glaub, ich hab noch nie steinbach barends an nem ritchey comp lenker gesehen


----------



## #easy# (8. März 2004)

karstb schrieb:
			
		

> @ klokke
> ich glaub, ich hab noch nie steinbach barends an nem ritchey comp lenker gesehen



wegen dem Gewicht   vom Ritchey.....

ansonsten liegen die Barends super in der Hand  

easy


----------



## karstb (8. März 2004)

#easy# schrieb:
			
		

> wegen dem Gewicht   vom Ritchey.....


Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass Steinbach so zu dem edelsten gehört, was es an Bike Parts gibt (Barends immerhin 75 ) und comp zu dem billigsten.


----------



## skyline (8. März 2004)

Hey Easy, hab den selben Lenker!
Was die Steinbachs angeht, die sehen so aus, wie die Storks, labelt die Storck nur um? Wenn ja - ich komm mit den Dingern nicht klar, die Form passt nicht in meine Hand und außerdem sehen die aus wie, naja *Spielzeug für Erwachsene*. Aber wenn ihr meint und die Dinger mögt viel Spaß damit, leicht sind die Teile ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (8. März 2004)

die Storcks unterscheiben sich von den Steinbachs: die Steinbachs sind oval, gerundet.
Die Storcks sind irgendwie "eckiger".
oldman


----------



## #easy# (9. März 2004)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> die Storcks unterscheiben sich von den Steinbachs: die Steinbachs sind oval, gerundet.
> Die Storcks sind irgendwie "eckiger".
> oldman



der Geschmack entscheidet    mmmhh lecker    aber vieleicht doch zu schade die Dinger zu essen  

easy


----------



## Giant Fan (13. März 2004)

So es ist jetzt schon ne weile her das ich es gepostet habe. Deshalb noch mal mit der aktuellen Austattung!!!

Jetzt mit:

Syntace F99 + Duraflite
Eggbeater S
Magura Marta (seit donnerstag) 
XT Kurbel
und nicht zu vergessen sogut wie jede Schraube aus Titan!!!


----------



## abbath (13. März 2004)

Giant Fan schrieb:
			
		

> und nicht zu vergessen sogut wie jede Schraube aus Titan!!!



na dann mal hals und beinbruch


----------



## Buddy (13. März 2004)

Giant Fan schrieb:
			
		

> So es ist jetzt schon ne weile her das ich es gepostet habe. Deshalb noch mal mit der aktuellen Austattung!!!
> 
> Jetzt mit:
> 
> ...



Endlich mal wieder ein richtig schönes Epic


----------



## Einheimischer (13. März 2004)

Buddy schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich mal wieder ein richtig schönes Epic



...volle Zustimmung, die Barends dürfen bleiben


----------



## Giant Fan (13. März 2004)

Danke danke danke...
mir gefällt es auch richtig gut  

Ich weiß gar nicht was ich da noch groß ändern kann  Ich denke als nächstes kommt noch ne andere Sattelstütze sehr wahrscheinlich eine Thomson Elite.
Als letzte schritt noch ein neuer LRS komplett DT SWISS 

@Einheimischer
Na dann bin ich ja froh war mit dem Riser der vorher verbaut war irgendwie nicht zufrieden so ganz ohne Barends kann ich einfach nicht fahren!! 

@abbath
na wenn du meinst mir soll es egal sein!!! Ich kann nur sagen es hält und hält....


Gruß


----------



## Dr.Dos (19. März 2004)

3 Wochen vor dem versprochenen Termin ist er da, der Giant NRS Composite, 18.5". Nur noch mal zur Erinnerung:








Hier erwarten schnuckelige Produkte, vorwiegend in Kohle und Titan, sich nur durch einen Hauch Kupferpaste getrennt, an das Schmuckstück gesellen zu dürfen.

Ach so: 2472 Gramm /w Dämpfer /wo Bremssockel, /w schweren Stahl-FlaHa Schrauben. Und die Wippe ist überraschenderweise ebenfalls in Faserverbundwerkstoff gefertigt.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. März 2004)

bitte mach so nen thread wo wir den aufbau schrittweise zuschauen dürfen, das  fetzt immmer!

sag mal genauer was so rankommt!


----------



## Dr.Dos (20. März 2004)

Meinst Du, dass es irgend jemanden interessiert, wie ich mein Rad aufbaue? Hmm, weiß nicht so recht. 

Ich hab mir folgendes als Spezifikation vorgestellt:


Rahmen:	Giant NRS Composite 2004
Gabel:	RockShox SID World Cup schwarz /w Remote // Flexy but oh so sexy

Steuersatz:	FSA integriert
Innenlager:	Shimano XTR 950 // Das alte, leichte, keine Patrone
Laufräder:	Hügi 240/DT XR 4.1/DT-Comp/Alu schwarz
Schnellspanner:	Tune AC 16/17
Reifen:	Specialized Team Master/Control '97 // Grip ohne Ende!
Schläuche:	Specialized Ultra Light
Cassette:	Shimano XTR 960
Bremskörper:	Martha SL 2004 schwarz // Mag die Carbon Hebel nicht, schade
Shifter:	Shimano XTR 952 // Liebe die alten Rapidfire
Züge:	Gore RideOn schwarz
Schaltwerk:	Shimano XTR 952
Umwerfer:	Shimano XTR 952
Kurbeln:	FSA Carbon Pro Team Issue ATB // Bin kein Fan von XTR '03/04
Pedale:	Shimano 959
Kette:	Shimano HG-93
Sattelstütze:	Moots Titan // Die Kiste wird hart abgestimmt, ein bisschen Komfort muss sein
Sattel:	Selle Italia Flite Kevlar
Vorbau:	Syntace F99
Lenker:	Titec 118 // Dito, Komfort
Griffe:	?
Barends:	Tune ? // Macht mal Vorschläge

Ansonsten SRP Titan Schräubchen usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. März 2004)

das interessiert sicher viele, die threads vom aufbau des fusion floyd und des fusion raid waren sehr beliebt!!!

und ich will mehr davon, außerdem zwingen wir dich damit sehr viele bilder zu machen


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. März 2004)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst Du, dass es irgend jemanden interessiert, wie ich mein Rad aufbaue? Hmm, weiß nicht so recht.
> 
> Ich hab mir folgendes als Spezifikation vorgestellt:
> 
> ...



Warum denn keine X.O? Leicht und sooo geil!


----------



## Dr.Dos (20. März 2004)

Hmm, habe die Gore Züge wahrscheinlich noch rum liegen. Wenn nicht, werden es Nokons. 

Mag weder Schaumstoff- noch Kork-Griffe. Irgendwelche alten Answer oder Odis vielleicht (nichts Geschraubtes!).

Habe als SRAM Tester damals zu viel Grip-Shift Teile zerlegt. Bitte kein SRAM, auch wenn ichs zum Schweinepreis kriege.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. März 2004)

und zu deren trigger kannst du dich auch nicht hinreißen lassen? sollen gut sein die teile...

und zum thema grips: irgendwas vom lokalen minihändler, ich geb doch nicht 30 Euro für Griffe aus 

aber mein bike wiegt ja auch 14kg, glaube das NRS bleibt leichter....


----------



## redrace (21. März 2004)

Mein neues!! 





Steuerstaz: Ritchey WCS integriert
Innenlager und Kurbel: Truvativ
Schaltwerk: XTR 952
Umwerfer: XT 04
Schalthebel: Sram Attack
Bremsen: Formula B4+
Stütze: Ritchey Pro
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS
Lenker: Ritchey Pro
Naben: DT 240
Felgen: Mavic 3.1
Speichen: Sapim X-rays
Sattel: SLR
Gabel: Quake Air 03
Dämpfer: NRS
Reifen: Schwalbe Little Albert
Barends: WCS

Gewicht:11,8 kg


----------



## IGGY (21. März 2004)

Schön   
Aber ein Fully? Was wiegt es denn?


----------



## redrace (21. März 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Schön
> Aber ein Fully? Was wiegt es denn?



HUHU

Extra für den Himalayacross angeschafft, darum ein Fully!! Gewicht 11,8 kg.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. März 2004)

geiles bike, aber ne frage zum foto: liegen da fritten im gras? noch ketchup dazu und das bike ums zu garnieren...


----------



## heitzer (22. März 2004)

*Mein Schatziiiii *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clemens (23. März 2004)

Endlich fertig: GMP (Grossmann) CC-04

einige Facts:

- Größe 45cm
- Duke SL 80mm
- Magura Marta
- XT
- Hügi240, Mavic 317, DT-Supercomp, Michelin Comp-S Light
- Ritchey WCS Vorbau, Lenker, Griffe 
- Tune Stütze, Hörnchen
- Flite TT
- Salsa Spanner
- Eggbeater

Gewicht 10.29kg komplett. 

Clemens


----------



## ko5tik (23. März 2004)

Sehe ich da etwa auch edelmentall?   Aber ohne batting... 
Mal raten wo der Grossman die Rohre besorgt...


----------



## redrace (23. März 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> geiles bike, aber ne frage zum foto: liegen da fritten im gras? noch ketchup dazu und das bike ums zu garnieren...



HUHU Das sind Bambus-Fritten die müssen extra lange in der Friteuse bleiben!!


----------



## der alte ron (23. März 2004)

Hey , clemens !
Ein grossman !! Das hatte ich auch eine zeitlang auf meiner rechnung . Extrem sauber gemacht die rahmen von denen . 
Fährt es sich genauso scharf wie es aussieht ?
Schöne zusammenstellung übrigens !
Grüße , Nikolay


----------



## Hurrycat (23. März 2004)

Mal ein Zwischenbericht:
Die Reifen sind natürlich nicht XC-tauglich, aber ich komm hier in Berlin im Moment einfach nicht von der Straße runter...
Ansonsten hat es mitlerweile 02er Martas und wiegt ~11,65kg
Das Ziel unter die 11kg-Marke zu kommen erreich ich auch noch...


----------



## Funrider68 (24. März 2004)

Mein Cannondale F2000SL mit DT240, Mavic 717, Louise FR, Thomson, Rest XT. Schwarz, leicht, stabil und schnell!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (24. März 2004)

funrider:  klasse rad. ich finds schade, daß cdale die "guten" rahmen nur disc only anbietet. da bin ich froh, "nur" den guten, alten caad4 zu haben.



BTW cannondales müssen rot sein


----------



## heitzer (24. März 2004)

Cannondale rulz    
Ich hab das f800sl is zwar net sooo leicht aber sau steif und sau schnell !!


----------



## Schafschützer (25. März 2004)

Woran liegt es eigentlich, daß sich die ganzen CD-Fahrer wieder aus Ihren Schämecken trauen?  Vielleicht an der beginnende Eisdielen-Saison?   



MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## *adrenalin* (25. März 2004)

Schafschützer schrieb:
			
		

> Woran liegt es eigentlich, daß sich die ganzen CD-Fahrer wieder aus Ihren Schämecken trauen?  Vielleicht an der beginnende Eisdielen-Saison?
> 
> MfG
> 
> Schafschützer


----------



## abbath (25. März 2004)

Schafschützer schrieb:
			
		

> Woran liegt es eigentlich, daß sich die ganzen CD-Fahrer wieder aus Ihren Schämecken trauen?  Vielleicht an der beginnende Eisdielen-Saison?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hör ma jung: ich fahr bestimmt 70% meiner mtb km von november bis januar, also komm mir nicht mit eisdiele.


----------



## polo (25. März 2004)

@ Abbath: Du wirst dich hier schon an böse Wort wegen CD gewöhnen müssen. Die Liste der Threads mit Grundsatzdebatten CD - Anti-CD ist unendlich, die Gründen für und gegen CD jeweils auch.
Also: Ruhe bewahren und Eis essen gehen


----------



## ko5tik (25. März 2004)

abbath schrieb:
			
		

> hör ma jung: ich fahr bestimmt 70% meiner mtb km von november bis januar, also komm mir nicht mit eisdiele.



Kommt es davon das im Winter Eisdielen zu Haben?


----------



## Einheimischer (25. März 2004)

ko5tik schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt es davon das im Winter Eisdielen zu Haben?



Nein, das kommt bestimmt daher, weil im Winter mehr Platz vor den Eisdielen ist, im Sommer kommt man da ja vor lauter CD`s nicht voran  

 

Sorry


----------



## pefro (25. März 2004)

ko5tik schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich da etwa auch edelmentall?   Aber ohne batting...
> Mal raten wo der Grossman die Rohre besorgt...



Ne, da muss ich Dich enttäuschen. Nix Titan, alles Alu - aber schöne Optik, dass muss man dem lassen...

Gruß
Peter


----------



## abbath (25. März 2004)

ich find mein rad trotzdem geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flecki (25. März 2004)

Cannondale F 1000Sl:

[imgl]http://members.aon.at/jpartner/cd_7.JPG[/imgl]

Frame optimo F1000Sl
XTR 2004 komplett
Crossmax XL
Easton Carbon Lenker/ Stütze
diverse Titanscharauben usw.
Gewicht wie abgebildet 10,1kg

Ach ja, noch für alle Kritiker, Us Import, Kaufpreis billiger als jedes mögliche No name Bike!​


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (25. März 2004)

Oh man das Rad gefällt mir!  
Was wiegt die Kiste?

PS: Die Hörnchen müssen aber noch ersetzt werden.


----------



## Gianter² (25. März 2004)

Hi,

Was haltet ihr von diesem Schülerkunstwerk ?

Komplett mit Kinderarbeit aufbebaut.

Leider sind z.Z. keine AC 16/17 und keine Supersonic montiert ;-(

Wird sich nach der Lieferung von Hibike aber wahrscheinlich ändern 

9,65 kg wenn oben erwähntes wieder dran ist !



>



Bin für Vorschläge und Meinungen offen .

Bald kommt noch ne Post UL dran und dann bin ich bei 9,5 kg.

Hoffe ,das ich dann endlich ins Leichtbauforum darf    

Gruß Gianter²

P.S.: Jaaaa, das ist ein Tune LRS !!! Mit Sapim CX-RAY Speichen und SUN DS-XC1 Felgen !   *1556*g  für...............500:2 Euro  
Kann mir jemand sahen, wie ich dieses ver........ Bild hier direkt in demTread anzeigen kann ???


----------



## flecki (25. März 2004)

Frame optimo F1000Sl Lage
XTR 2004 disc komplett
Crossmax XL
Easton Carbon Lenker/ Stütze
diverse Titanschrauben 
Sattel selle SLR 
usw.
Gewicht wie abgebildet 10,1kg

Hörner kommen nicht so gut rüber sind die originalen coda von meinem alten Caad 4, aber mit 108g sind sie eigentlich nicht so schwer und ich komme gut damit zurecht!

Ach ja, noch für alle Kritiker,Rahmen mit diversen Anbauteilen ist Us Eigenimport, Kaufpreis billiger als diverse No name frames !


----------



## skyline (25. März 2004)

Das CD ist je ne optisch gute Erscheinung aber mussten die ganzen Shimanoteile sein? Raceface, Magura und Sram dran und du hast ein wirklich schönes Bike!


----------



## SteffenScott (25. März 2004)

so fürn gianter²


----------



## Arnogs (25. März 2004)

ich hab ne digicam    
jetzt kann ich endlich mal mein baby vorstellen.
ist zwar schon etwas älter, dafür aus titan und nur 9,85 kg leicht. 
(wenns mal sauber ist) 
laufräder, hörner sind von tune. der sattel war mal ne speedneedle bis er sich letzte woche nach einem sturz von mir und seinen carbonstreben getrennt hat.

greetz
arnogs

[/IMG]


----------



## Quen (25. März 2004)

Hoi!

So, nun hat mein Commençal das Gabel-Update erhalten. Aber schaut selbst...

Wiegt nun komplett 9065g...


----------



## polo (25. März 2004)

Das ist eines der schönsten Räder, die hier bislang gezeigt wurden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## realbiker (25. März 2004)

Arnogs schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab ne digicam
> jetzt kann ich endlich mal mein baby vorstellen.
> ist zwar schon etwas älter, dafür aus titan und nur 9,85 kg leicht.
> (wenns mal sauber ist)
> ...



Ist das nicht ein Raleigh ???

@ Quen

Eines der schönsten Bikes ever - Commencal ist geil !!!


----------



## pefro (25. März 2004)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen! TOP BIKE DAS COMMENCAL!   

Auch, wenn ich die XTR V Brakes "a weng schnöde find"

Peter


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (25. März 2004)

mein Stumpenhüpfer Marathon FSRxc


----------



## Arnogs (25. März 2004)

@ realbiker

ja, hast recht. das ist ein raleigh. der lack hat an manchen stellen schon etwas gelitten und ich überlege ihn abzuschleifen. wäre zwar schade um die geile lackierung, bringt aber noch 300 gewichtsreduktion und titan sieht ja schließlich blank am besten aus

greetz
arnogs


----------



## Gianter² (25. März 2004)

SteffenScott schrieb:
			
		

> so fürn gianter²



Toll !!!

Das hilft mir natürlich weiter !!! Danke

Jetzt versteh ich das mit der "QUOTE"


----------



## realbiker (25. März 2004)

Arnogs schrieb:
			
		

> @ realbiker
> 
> ja, hast recht. das ist ein raleigh. der lack hat an manchen stellen schon etwas gelitten und ich überlege ihn abzuschleifen. wäre zwar schade um die geile lackierung, bringt aber noch 300 gewichtsreduktion und titan sieht ja schließlich blank am besten aus
> 
> ...



Da hast du recht !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (25. März 2004)

muss ich in Deckung gehen, wenn ich sage das mir das Commencal bei weiten nicht so gut gefällt wie das Ginat von Gianter² ???

Also klärt mich mal auf was an dem Commencal so toll sein soll ? Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist da ne Pace dran und ein schöner SLR aber ansonsten find ich das nicht so hammer  Also das war wahrscheinlich weit vor meiner Zeit 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## luki100 (25. März 2004)

9kg, was will man mehr


----------



## therealracebike (25. März 2004)

luki100 schrieb:
			
		

> 9kg, was will man mehr



wenn das bike 9kg hat fress ich nen besen, abgewogen knapp über 10


----------



## Quen (25. März 2004)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> muss ich in Deckung gehen, wenn ich sage das mir das Commencal bei weiten nicht so gut gefällt wie das Ginat von Gianter² ???
> 
> Also klärt mich mal auf was an dem Commencal so toll sein soll ? Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist da ne Pace dran und ein schöner SLR aber ansonsten find ich das nicht so hammer  Also das war wahrscheinlich weit vor meiner Zeit
> 
> Mfg Jackass !


Nööö, keine Angst!   

Also, Commençal ist die Firma von Max Commençal, früher für SUNN als Geschäftsführer tätig. Im Team fahren u.a. Leute wie Anne Caroline Chausson. Also insgesamt eine recht engagierte Firma, nur leider (oder zum Glück...) nicht auf dem deutschen Markt.

An dem Bike ist neben der Pace und dem SLR noch jede Menge 950-952er XTR, Syntace F99 Vorbau, Easton EC70 Lenker, USE Alien Carbon Sattelstütze, Mavic X-517 Ceramic Felgen, Ritchey WCS Steuersatz, Tune RH1 Bar Ends, ... ob das nun etwas besonderes ist oder nicht, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden 

Mir gefällts - und das ist ja das wichtigste!

Gruss!


----------



## luki100 (25. März 2004)

Ich habe es selber erst auch nicht geglaubt. Aber im Shop gewogen. Also gut ca. 9,1.  Aber das stimmt wirklich. 17 Zoll Rahmen, Hinten Twister Supersonic, Michelin Latex, Whizzwheels Hügi 240S LRS.


----------



## pefro (25. März 2004)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> muss ich in Deckung gehen, wenn ich sage das mir das Commencal bei weiten nicht so gut gefällt wie das Ginat von Gianter² ???
> 
> Also klärt mich mal auf was an dem Commencal so toll sein soll ? Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist da ne Pace dran und ein schöner SLR aber ansonsten find ich das nicht so hammer  Also das war wahrscheinlich weit vor meiner Zeit
> 
> Mfg Jackass !




Commencal baut einfach saugeile Rahmen - schau ihn Dir halt mal an. Dazu ist das Bike konsequent und schnörkellos aufgebaut - und damit einfach wunderschön.    

Giant ist halt Asien Massenware, ob Team HT oder Fully davon sehe ich jeden Tag ein paar, wenn ich aufm Trail bin, genauso wie Specialized oder Cannondale.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Jackass1987 (25. März 2004)

gut das ihr mich da aufgeklärt habt. Ich sage ja nicht, dass das COmmencal hässlich ist oder so etwas ähnliches, ich will nur betonen, dass ich bisher nicht ganz verstehe, warum manche das als "geil" bezeichnen. 

Wenn ich natürlich jetzt die Konfiguration des Bikes mit Syntace, Tune, USE usw. höre komm ich aebr auch langsam ins Schwärmen. 

Ichw eiss gar nicht was ihr gegen STangenware habt. Ein "konsequent" aufgebautes Giant MCM kann doch auch "geil" sein oder nicht ? Wenn ich daran denke das die von Quen verbauten Teile an solch einem schönen Rahmen verbaut wurden wären, hätte ich auch gesagt das es "geil" wäre. 

Warum ist es den so wichtig, etwas zu haben, was kein anderer oder wenige haben ? Ob ich auf dem Trail nun mein Bike nocheinmal sehe ist mir nun völlig egal. Freu mich dann nur immer mit dem, der auch so klug war so ein Bike zu kaufen 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Einheimischer (25. März 2004)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Commencal baut einfach saugeile Rahmen - schau ihn Dir halt mal an. Dazu ist das Bike konsequent und schnörkellos aufgebaut - und damit einfach wunderschön.
> 
> Giant ist halt Asien Massenware, ob Team HT oder Fully davon sehe ich jeden Tag ein paar, wenn ich aufm Trail bin, genauso wie Specialized oder Cannondale.
> 
> ...




...WAS - Du siehst Cannondales bei dir aufm Trail - da muss ne Eisdiele in der Nähe sein


----------



## pefro (25. März 2004)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Warum ist es den so wichtig, etwas zu haben, was kein anderer oder wenige haben ? Ob ich auf dem Trail nun mein Bike nocheinmal sehe ist mir nun völlig egal. Freu mich dann nur immer mit dem, der auch so klug war so ein Bike zu kaufen
> 
> Mfg Jackass !



Es geht hier doch um Kunstwerke - und die sind meines Wissens nach immer EINMALIG   

Klar, ich bin ja der gleichen Meinung wie Du, als Student hüpfe ich auch meistens auf das Feld mit dem besten P/L Verhältnis. Aber was Besonderes ist halt was seltenes. Das die anderen Bikes auch gut sind, das steht auf nem ganz anderen Blatt - aber Emotionen wecken sie bei mir oft nicht.

Im Endeffekt sind Bikes wie Frauen: Rumschrauben kann man an vielen, aber die richtig guten sind wirklich selten.   

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Quen (25. März 2004)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Ichw eiss gar nicht was ihr gegen STangenware habt. Ein "konsequent" aufgebautes Giant MCM kann doch auch "geil" sein oder nicht ?


Sicher! Schau Dir zum Beispiel das MCM von felixthewolf an - ein extrem scharfes Gerät... ich hatte das Vergnüngen es schon mehrmals live zu sehen! Man kann eigentlich aus fast jedem Bike etwas richtig besonderes machen. Und Geschmäcker sind ja auch verschieden... zum Glück!



			
				Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum ist es den so wichtig, etwas zu haben, was kein anderer oder wenige haben ? Ob ich auf dem Trail nun mein Bike nocheinmal sehe ist mir nun völlig egal. Freu mich dann nur immer mit dem, der auch so klug war so ein Bike zu kaufen


Ich für meinen Teil freue mich halt jeden Tag, wenn ich *mein* Bike sehe. Es ist mit viel Liebe aufgebaut und ich möchte halt gerne etwas besonderes haben (was dementsprechend nicht jedes mal im Wald anzutreffen ist). 

So, und nun lasse ich einfach noch ein paar Bilder sprechen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (25. März 2004)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Im Endeffekt sind Bikes wie Frauen: Rumschrauben kann man an vielen, aber die richtig guten sind wirklich selten.



eine wirklich treffende aussage  bis gerade ebend habe ich noch was für meine Signatur gesucht aber jetzt habe ich etwas gefunden. 

Danke Pefro 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## der alte ron (26. März 2004)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Im Endeffekt sind Bikes wie Frauen: Rumschrauben kann man an vielen, aber die richtig guten sind wirklich selten.
> Gruß
> Peter


Und die schönsten sind manchmal nicht die besten ! 
Wie leider meine jüngste erfahrung gezeigt hat , mein pace geht leider retour !
@queen: schön geworden ! Schon die sunn fand ich schön , besonders die verchromten stahlrahmen .
Nikolay


----------



## Schlammpaddler (26. März 2004)

@Queen:
R I S P Ä Ä K T ! !    

bei dem Hinterbau könnte ich direkt ins schwärmen kommen!
Gibts die V-Brake-Schellen an der PACE eigentlich auch in schwarz? In silber stören sie IMHO irgendwie die farbliche Harmonie. Den Rahmen gibts vermutlich auch nur in diesem, ääähm - braunmetallic? 

Grüssle
Martin


----------



## polo (26. März 2004)

Meine Meinung: Das Giant von Felix ist ein schönes Radl, bleibt aber eben ein Giant. Dagegen ist das Commencal vermutlich in der Nähe von Hannover einzigartig.
Klar, ich fahre heute Cube, erinnere mich aber gerne an die Zeit mit Ritchey und Brodie in der Garage   

@ quen: Welcher Rahmen ist das denn? http://www.commencal.net/bike/ gibt nicht so viel her. Hast du eine Preisliste??


----------



## Dr.Dos (26. März 2004)

Ich denke, der Thread ist eher zur Präsentation der wunderbaren Räder gedacht. Diese Grundsatzdiskussionen führen zu nichts, erst recht nicht pauschalurteile gegen irgendwelche Marken oder Styles.


Schönes Rad, das Commencal. Allerdings wirken auf mich MTBs mit SLR immer wie Spielzeuge, die auf Fotos und der Waage eine gute Figur machen aber auf dem Trail hoffnungslos verloren und schnell kaputt sind.


----------



## Principia (26. März 2004)

sebastian....schönes rädchen.
nur die roten-raketen-stopfen müssen noch getauscht werden.
hast ja felix in der nähe...der weiss sicher was ich meine


----------



## felixthewolf (26. März 2004)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> sebastian....schönes rädchen.
> nur die roten-raketen-stopfen müssen noch getauscht werden.
> hast ja felix in der nähe...der weiss sicher was ich meine



hehe, quen hat auch schon die eine oder andere bastelei bei mir in auftrag gegeben 
und lenkerstopfen und schaltabdecker sind ja schon dran...

da werden quen und ich mal unsere bikes zusammenstellen müssen zu foto. gemeinsam eingeweih werden müssen sie eh noch 

gruss, felix


----------



## pefro (26. März 2004)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> eine wirklich treffende aussage  bis gerade ebend habe ich noch was für meine Signatur gesucht aber jetzt habe ich etwas gefunden.
> 
> Danke Pefro
> 
> Mfg Jackass !



Man hilft wo man kann   

@der alte ron:

Achso, Du meinst die Pace, ich dachte schon....   

Gruß
Peter


----------



## pefro (26. März 2004)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Schönes Rad, das Commencal. Allerdings wirken auf mich MTBs mit SLR immer wie Spielzeuge, die auf Fotos und der Waage eine gute Figur machen aber auf dem Trail hoffnungslos verloren und schnell kaputt sind.



Huch, warum das denn? Der SLR ist doch ein super Sattel, bei mir hält der (Trans AM) schon seit über nem Jahr ohne Probleme und macht alles mit -> auch Stürze   

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (26. März 2004)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:
			
		

> @Queen:
> Gibts die V-Brake-Schellen an der PACE eigentlich auch in schwarz? In silber stÃ¶ren sie IMHO irgendwie die farbliche Harmonie.


Quen...!   

Nee, die gibt es leider nur in silber. Ich werde meine jedoch noch schwarz eloxieren lassen (sobald ich jmd gefunden hab der auch noch was zum eloxieren hat). Steht auf jeden Fall ganz oben auf der To-Do-List!




			
				Schlammpaddler schrieb:
			
		

> Den Rahmen gibts vermutlich auch nur in diesem, Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤hm - braunmetallic?


Hmm, ist eher ein titanartiges grau das je nach Lichteinfall auch mal etwas gold oder silbern schimmert. Kann ich nicht so gut beschreiben  Ist aber ganz nett...




			
				polo schrieb:
			
		

> @ quen: Welcher Rahmen ist das denn? http://www.commencal.net/bike/ gibt nicht so viel her. Hast du eine Preisliste??


Das ist der "VIP Nuts2" - bei den 2004er Modellen fehlt leider das Bild. Tipp: schau bei den 2003ern... der Rahmen ist identisch und dort funktionieren die Bilder!  Jawohl, Preisliste liegt mir vor. Mein Rahmen kostet 760â¬. Kann aber gerne auch mal die anderen Preise posten bei Interesse...




			
				Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings wirken auf mich MTBs mit SLR immer wie Spielzeuge, die auf Fotos und der Waage eine gute Figur machen aber auf dem Trail hoffnungslos verloren und schnell kaputt sind.


Naja... bin letzte Saison ne Speedneedle im Renneinsatz gefahren (MTB + RR) und hatte null probs... denke mal der SLR wird sich Ã¤hnlich unauffÃ¤llig verhalten.


Euch allen schÃ¶nen Dank, freut mich wenn es Euch auch gefÃ¤llt!


----------



## Sundance Kid (26. März 2004)

Nach all den Fliegengewichten hier will ich jetzt ma'n bissl 

FREVELN!!!

Wie wärs mit dieser kleinen Chimäre hier - Marathon, CC, Tour, FR und Dirt in einem einzigen Bike... (ok, ok, wer mich kennt weiß, daß ich nur'n simpler kleiner Freizeit-Roller bin - PEACE   )

Aber nen Dual-Rahmen für'n Marathon-Fahrstil zu nehmen is kein Ding nich. Funzt ganz famos. 590 mm horizontal bei 16 Zoll (Sitzrohroberkante, 15'' Oberrohroberkante - jedenfalls nominell) und schlappe 2,3 kg    . Gewicht is eh Wurscht (außer bei den Laufrädern außen) wenn man nicht gerade Fumic oder Brentjens oder so heißt.

Die Black Supershyce Air '03 ist übrigens inzwischen rausgeflogen und durch ne grundsolide Zoke MX Comp Air in 85 mm ersetzt. Auch die doofen Martas - die alten Luftsauger - , die immer klappern und'n Druckpunkt am wandern haben, wurden verabschiedet und gegen ebenfalls grundanständige XT-Discs (4-Kolben) ausgetauscht. Viiiiiiieeel besser! Und bald geht auch noch der Rahmen dahin... (ok, ok, wer mich kennt weiß, daß ich schon sooooooo lange darüber quatsche...   ) - aber ich glaub, ich nehm erstmal n billiges Kinesis Haarteil, weil schööööööön lang (Kinesis CS - 620 mm in 20'', effektiv - oder 18'' mit 604 mm, mal sehen)!

@ Checky:
... oder hast Du vielleicht'n Angebot für mich, dem so gar ich nicht wiederstehen kann ...???    

Sonst alles im Lack?


----------



## Deer (28. März 2004)

Am Wochenende fertig geworden.Ein paar Details werden noch verändert um es perfekt zu machen  Gewogen hab ich es noch nicht.Wenn ich das nächste mal beim Principia vorbeikomme werd ich es mal an die Kern-Waage hängen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. März 2004)

@sundance kid

schönes bike, aber gefederte stütze? also ne, bitte entfernen, 2,5bar aufm schlauch bringt das gleiche.

Trotzdem sind alle bikes hier schöner als meins, bilder gibts nächste woche!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## der alte ron (29. März 2004)

Deer schrieb:
			
		

> Am Wochenende fertig geworden.Ein paar Details werden noch verändert um es perfekt zu machen  Gewogen hab ich es noch nicht.Wenn ich das nächste mal beim Principia vorbeikomme werd ich es mal an die Kern-Waage hängen.


Solche Rahmen hier reinzustellen , ist zwar meist wie perlen vor die säue zu streuen aber trotzdem lobenswert  ! Aber warum so ne plastik- skareb (OK , sie funktioniert gut) und billige , klobige RF-kurbeln an so einem rad !!? Ist sicher auch eine geschmacksfrage , aber warum gehst du nicht farblich bei den komponenten eine klarere linie ?
Wenn du die kiste ins klassikforum reinstellen soltest , hauen die dir bestimmt die rübe ein  .


----------



## Principia (29. März 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Solche Rahmen hier reinzustellen , ist zwar meist wie perlen vor die säue zu streuen aber trotzdem lobenswert  ! Aber warum so ne plastik- skareb (OK , sie funktioniert gut) und billige , klobige RF-kurbeln an so einem rad !!? Ist sicher auch eine geschmacksfrage , aber warum gehst du nicht farblich bei den komponenten eine klarere linie ?
> Wenn du die kiste ins klassikforum reinstellen soltest , hauen die dir bestimmt die rübe ein  .



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=72647


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deer (29. März 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Solche Rahmen hier reinzustellen , ist zwar meist wie perlen vor die säue zu streuen aber trotzdem lobenswert  ! Aber warum so ne plastik- skareb (OK , sie funktioniert gut) und billige , klobige RF-kurbeln an so einem rad !!? Ist sicher auch eine geschmacksfrage , aber warum gehst du nicht farblich bei den komponenten eine klarere linie ?
> Wenn du die kiste ins klassikforum reinstellen soltest , hauen die dir bestimmt die rübe ein  .



Wie im oberen Link zu sehen steht es lang drin  
Da sich außer Dir sonst keiner aufregt,fasse ich das mal als puren Neid auf,da Du anscheinend überhaupt keine Ahnung hast wie schwer es ist solche "billigen" Race Face Kurbeln überhaupt noch zu bekommen.Und zur Farbwahl bei den Komponenten:Ich muß wohl was mit den Augen haben,aber ich erkenne nur Teile in silber und schwarz  
Für manche Leute ists einfach besser wenn sie bei Ihren Kinderrädern bleiben.


----------



## der alte ron (29. März 2004)

Deer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie im oberen Link zu sehen steht es lang drin
> Da sich außer Dir sonst keiner aufregt,fasse ich das mal als puren Neid auf,da Du anscheinend überhaupt keine Ahnung hast wie schwer es ist solche "billigen" Race Face Kurbeln überhaupt noch zu bekommen.Und zur Farbwahl bei den Komponenten:Ich muß wohl was mit den Augen haben,aber ich erkenne nur Teile in silber und schwarz
> Für manche Leute ists einfach besser wenn sie bei Ihren Kinderrädern bleiben.


Oh je ... ich dachte ich habe eigentlich genug    benutzt ! Irgendwie surfen wir gerade nicht auf der gleichen welle ! 
Neidisch bin ich wirklich nicht , sondern finde dein de kerf total schön ! Ich hätte es halt filigraner aufgebaut , mit einer sid und ganz in silber oder schwarz aber auch das ist geschmackssache . Ich bin immer froh wenn solche räder hier auftauchen ! Das ganze könnte man .... vieleicht .... als .....misverständniss bezeichnen ! Zu dem dritte dann auch noch spontan ihren senf darübergekleckert haben . Nicht immer gleich aufregen , kommunikation ist auf schriftlichem wege etwas schwierig . Ich war übrigens kürzlich dabei mir dieses kinderbike aufzubauen (siehe pic) , nur war ich letztendlich nicht kindisch genug solche verarbeitung zu so einem preis zu akzeptieren , schade - jetzt fängt die suche für mich von neuem an .
Viel spass mit dem bike !
Nikolay


----------



## Deer (29. März 2004)

Da dieser Thread nicht zum Diskutieren da ist sondern um schöne Bikes einzustellen fasse ich mich kurz.
Die Skareb ist nicht die Endlösung.Suche noch was in Richtung Judy FSX oder SID.Sicher könnte mann sich darüber streiten ob da ein paar Tune oder Syncros Revo Kurbeln nicht besser aussehen würden,ist aber Geschmackssache,mir gefällts.


----------



## Dr.Dos (30. März 2004)

Mein NRS Composite ist fertig. Die erste Ausfahrt ist überstanden, außer ein paar Millimeter an der der Sitzposition war alles perfekt. Das Ding ist ein Tier, der Hinterbau rockt ohne Ende! Fotos gibt's aber erst, wenn die  finale Spezifikation hergestellt ist, also mit USE Alien (kommt in wenigen Tagen).

Nur leider nicht ganz so leicht, wie ich hoffte: 10,8 kg aber das ganz ohne Weight- Weenie Schummeleien


----------



## Lord Helmchen (30. März 2004)

bitte mal nach annaberg kommen und von mir klauen lassen, danke!

aja, ich wünsch mir bilder (warum ist das ding so schwer?)


----------



## Dr.Dos (30. März 2004)

Naja, _so_ schwer ist das auch nicht. Mit Pippi-Supersonics, spindeldürren Speichen und nem Foltersattel wären es etwa 10,2 kg.


Rahmen:	Giant NRS Composite 2004	2442	g
Gabel:	RockShox SID Worldcup /w Remote	1366	g

Steuersatz:	FSA integriert	66	g
Spacer:	Carbon	9	g
Innenlager:	Shimano XTR 950	184	g
Laufräder:	Hügi 240/DT XR 4.1/DT-Comp/Alunippel	1687	g
Schnellspanner:	Tune AC16/17	55	g
Reifen:	YETI Factory	1120	g
Schläuche:	Specialized Ultra Light	258	g
Cassette:	Shimano XTR 953	242	g
Bremskörper:	Martha SL 2004 schwarz	694	g
Shifter:	Shimano XTR 952	247	g
Züge:	Gore RideOn Ultralight	71	g
Schaltwerk:	Shimano XTR 952	205	g
Umwerfer:	Shimano XTR 952	122	g
Kurbeln:	FSA Carbon Pro Team Issue ATB	584	g
Pedale:	Shimano 959	346	g
Kette:	Shimano HG-93	280	g
Sattelstütze:	Moots Titan	226	g
Sattel:	Selle Italia Flite Kevlar	201	g
Vorbau:	Syntace F99	110	g
Lenker:	Titec 118	124	g
Griffe:	Answer Aggressor	72	g
Barends:	Tune RH1	64	g

Summe:		10775	g


----------



## pefro (31. März 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> (warum ist das ding so schwer?)



Seit wann ist das schwer für ein *Fully*?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (31. März 2004)

"Foltersattel, Supersonic" 
es interessiert doch, was es für ihn fahrfertig wiegt, dh mit pedalen, tacho, flaschenhalter etc.., dem passenden sattel, den reifen, mit denen er im gelände auch gut unterwegs ist, nicht, was es wiegen könnte wenn... 10,7 ist ok, aber halt nicht leicht. dieses was wäre wenn ist genauso müßig wie sich über die horrenden preise für manche teile oder sinn oder unsinn von leichtbau auszulassen


----------



## Dr.Dos (31. März 2004)

Tja, so läuft das halt bei den weight-weenies. Da wird sich selbst in die Tasche gelogen, unfahrbare Furunkel werden als 'alltagstauglich' dargestellt. Mumpitz, die Helden dort möchte ich gerne mal sehen, selbst im Kölner Stadtwald fliegt denen das Material um die Ohren, von Altenberg geht's im Taxi zurück. 

Für Rennen/Marathons werde ich Michelin Comp S montieren, da gehen noch mal 200 Grämmchen runter und es läuft um einiges leichter. Außerdem beißen die Dinger wie die Hölle (auf Kosten der Haltbarkeit natürlich).


P.S. Tacho hat bei mir am CC bisher nichts verloren. Flaha habe ich tatsächlich vergessen, aber wen interessieren die 30 Gramm? Pedale sind dran, einfach noch mal nachlesen.


----------



## Clemens (31. März 2004)

Dr.Dos


> Für Rennen/Marathons werde ich Michelin Comp S montieren, da gehen noch mal 200 Grämmchen runter



Die Dinger wiegen zwischen 452 und 458 Gramm (hab vier Stück im Einsatz) - Verschleiss ist gar nicht so wild. Montier dazu noch die Michelin Air Comp Latexschläuche (112 Gramm) und es rollt richtig gut. Da Dir ja die Superleichtsättel nicht taugen, nimm einfach einen Flite TT Sattel (171 Gramm), der ist genau so haltbar wie der 'normale' Flite - sitzt sich auch so, ist aber noch etwa 40 Gramm leichter.


mfG

Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (31. März 2004)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Seit wann ist das schwer für ein *Fully*?
> 
> Gruß
> Peter


Vor allem warum schreiben das leute die froh sein könnten , wenn das eigene bike unter 13 kg wiegen würde !


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (31. März 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem warum schreiben das leute die froh sein könnten , wenn das eigene bike unter 13 kg wiegen würde !



hmm, hab ein scott strike mit einigen originalteilen dran (lrs, lenker kurbel, innenlager) und bin ohne schummeln und sehr großen finanziellen aufwand bei 9,9 inkl allem. backe mir aber kein ei drauf, habe schließlich nur geld genommen und sachen gekauft (und teilweise noch nichtmal selbst drangezimmert). kann also nicht verstehen, wie gewichtsneid oder sowas entsteht, oder sind wir hier im mein haus mein hof mein auto forum? viel größerer respekt an die leichtbau-bastler-fraktion


----------



## Dr.Dos (31. März 2004)

Hast Du eine Teileliste vom 9,9 kg Scott?


----------



## der alte ron (31. März 2004)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> kann also nicht verstehen, wie gewichtsneid oder sowas entsteht, oder sind wir hier im mein haus mein hof mein auto forum? viel größerer respekt an die leichtbau-bastler-fraktion


Oh , mannnn !      - was bedeuten den diese zwinkernd lächelden dinger !?
Hey Doc Dos , bei unter 11kg bei einem fully , hast du kein grund unzufrieden zu sein !!
Das geht bestimmt wie ein kleiner teufel !
Nikolay


----------



## Schafschützer (31. März 2004)

Könntet Ihr jetzt bitte wieder mit dem Posten schöner Bilder fortfahren?


Danke

Schafschützer


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (31. März 2004)

keine mit einzelgewichten, hatte es aber mittlerweile an 3 verschiedenen waagen.
hier die teile:
rahmen: scott strike 20, gr. m
gabel: manitou mars
dämpfer: sid xc (ein dt swiss ssd soll mittelfristig rein)
schaltung: sram x0, extralite griffe
bremsen: avid mag
stütze: use alien carbon
sattel: flitte tt
lenker: irgendso ein scott (ein schmolke ist in planung)
vorbau: f99
pedale: speedplay titan
tune schnellspanner
scott laufräder (mavix 517 mit alunippeln)
kassette: ultegra 12-27
reifen: explorer supersonic
schläuche: schwalbe extraleicht
xt kurbel, 44,32,22 xt kettenblätter, innenlager
tune flaschenhalter
computer: hac 4


----------



## Lord Helmchen (31. März 2004)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Seit wann ist das schwer für ein *Fully*?
> 
> Gruß
> Peter



seit dem es leichtbau gibt, wirklich nur sehr leichte teile dran sind und principas bike die 10kg nach unten durchbrochen hat  

P.S.: mein Bike hat heute die 14kg nach unten durchbrochen  

Gruß Stefan

@pefro video coming up...


----------



## pefro (31. März 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> seit dem es leichtbau gibt, wirklich nur sehr leichte teile dran sind und principas bike die 10kg...



Naja, dafür kann ich mich ehrlich nicht so begeistern. Fahrfertige 11kg für ein Fully ist m.M. nach schon sehr ordentlich, wenn man dem Leichtbauwahn nicht vollends verfallen ist   !

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Principia (31. März 2004)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, dafür kann ich mich ehrlich nicht so begeistern. Fahrfertige 11kg für ein Fully ist m.M. nach schon sehr ordentlich, wenn man dem Leichtbauwahn nicht vollends verfallen ist   !
> 
> Gruß
> Peter



muss du ja auch nicht, wirklich....  
11 kilo sind in der tat [bei dem lockout & massenträgheitsventil-wahn] sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyline (31. März 2004)

Was habt ihr hier eigentlich für Probleme? 11 Kilo sind mal ziemlich gut fürn Fully. Selbst die 11 Kilo von meinem Hardtail find ich mal nicht zu schwer. Außerdem ist das hier nicht der Leichtbau-aber-mit-zwanzig-Auflagen-versehen-Thread im Leichtbauforum, obwohl das Bike da auch oben bzw. unten mitspielen würde.


----------



## Dr.Dos (1. April 2004)

Ich bin auch absolut zufrieden, dennoch träumt man ja immer noch von unter zehneinhalb bei voller Alltagstauglichkeit. Das Rad fährt sich wunderbar und sprintet wie ein Hardtail, also genau, was ich wollte.

Das Scott sieht schick aus.


----------



## checky (1. April 2004)

damit kann ich dienen:
9,5Kg & verdammt schnell & ohne MTB untaugliche Mogelteile:


----------



## Dr.Dos (1. April 2004)

Wer hat Dir denn die Laufräder aufgespeicht? Gekreuzte Speichen unterm Ventil? Eieieieiei ..


----------



## checky (1. April 2004)

natürlich selber aufgebaut & so uralte Weisheiten die nur 36 Loch (oder mehr) Laufräder betreffen sind bei 32 Loch doch nun wirklich völlig egal......


----------



## fab1o (1. April 2004)

poah wie hast du denn das geschafft...? echt nur 9,5 Kilo???!!!???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. April 2004)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch absolut zufrieden, dennoch träumt man ja immer noch von unter zehneinhalb bei voller Alltagstauglichkeit. Das Rad fährt sich wunderbar und sprintet wie ein Hardtail, also genau, was ich wollte.
> 
> Das Scott sieht schick aus.



wollte dein rad nicht herabwürdigen, dazu gibts mein bike, aber wo du mir die teileliste gezeigt hast hats echt nach weniger ausgeschaut...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Dr.Dos (1. April 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> .. aber wo du mir die teileliste gezeigt hast hats echt nach weniger ausgeschaut...


Hab ich mir auch gedacht ..    


Gruß
Marc


----------



## checky (2. April 2004)

scott-rider schrieb:
			
		

> poah wie hast du denn das geschafft...? echt nur 9,5 Kilo???!!!???


Ja.
& so geschafft:


----------



## Thunderbird (2. April 2004)

@ Checky: Wow! Respekt.   Alles selbst gewogen?

Einige Leichtbaumaßnahmen wie z.B. Aluschrauben am WCS Vorbau finde
ich etwas fragwürdig. Da wäre ein F-99 doch leichter & stabiler.

Bist du mit dem Teil auch schon Rennen gefahren? Noch keine Defekte?

Thb


----------



## checky (2. April 2004)

Ja, alles selbst gewogen.
Mit dem Rahmen noch nicht, den habe ich erst seit Februar (der wird aber dieses Jahr noch einiges leiden müssen). Der Großteil der Teile hat aber schon etliche Rennkilometer auffm Buckel, unter anderem auch der Vorbau mit den Aluschrauben (seit über 2 Jahren so im Einsatz).
Anfangs hatte ich auch bedenken, aber es hält & selbst wenn nicht, dann werden nicht alle 4 Schrauben auf einmal wegknacken 
Der F99 wäre natürlich leichter, aber der ist mir (noch) zu teuer & selbst den würde ich auch wieder mit Aluschrauben versehen. Das muß natürlich jeder für sich entscheiden & ich würde es auch keinem einreden wollen.
Defekte in dem Sinne hatte ich noch nicht. Die Lager des Innenlagers sind vor einiger Zeit neu, aber das ist nach einigen tkm wohl eher Verschleiß & nix teures. Bei nem Sturz ist mir ein Syntace Duraflite Lenker gebrochen, direkt hinter den Stöbseln für die Hörnchenmontage, also auch nix was jetzt direkt auf den Leichtbau zurückzuführen ist.

Die schriebst 





> einige


wo haste denn noch bedenken ? *neugier* Interessiert mich echt, da ich sehr viel Wert auf Funktion lege & mir deswegen kein Leichtbauteil ans Bike kommt welches funktionsmäßig nicht auf der Höhe ist. Die SID ist für mich ja schon ein absoluter Grenzfall.


----------



## Thunderbird (2. April 2004)

Na ja, ich bin ja kein Leichtbauexperte, aber Aluschrauben an den Hörnchen
würde ich mir nicht zutrauen. Da würde ich bei jedem Bergsprint Angst haben,
dass die wegbrechen, so wie ich immer daran reiße. 

Genauso die Aluschraube an der Sattelstütze. Du wiegst sicher nicht viel,
aber gerade bei einem Fully bleibt man doch auch in hartem Gelände sitzen.

Die aufgelisteten Fast Freds halte ich nur bedingt für XC-Renntauglich.
Bei schönem Wetter auf einer glatten Strecke eben. Ich kenne natürlich 
deine lokalen Rennstrecken nicht. Was für Reifen sind auf dem Foto zu sehen? 
Twister? Explorer? 

Das Gewebeband in Kombination mit Latexschläuchen funktioniert gut?

Dass du bei all dem Leichtbau dann aber die "sauschweren" 959er-Pedale
fährst, passt irgendwie nicht ganz, finde ich. 

Ich finde das Bike aber wirklich geil und will mir bei Gelegenheit (Geld) auch
so was in der Richtung aufbauen. Deshalb interessiert mich gerade die
Haltbarkeit der Aluschrauben. Wenn der Vorbau schon 2 Jahre gehalten hat,
spricht das ja für sich. 

Thb


----------



## :Brian (2. April 2004)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Dass du bei all dem Leichtbau dann aber die "sauschweren" 959er-Pedale
> fährst, passt irgendwie nicht ganz, finde ich.
> 
> Thb



@thunderbird

Was sind denn so deine Alternativen, die eine ebenso gute Funktion und Haltbarkeit bieten bei (deutlich) niedrigerem Gewicht?
Gruss,


----------



## masterali (2. April 2004)

Fitnessbiker schrieb:
			
		

> @thunderbird
> 
> Was sind denn so deine Alternativen, die eine ebenso gute Funktion und Haltbarkeit bieten bei (deutlich) niedrigerem Gewicht?
> Gruss,




Die Eggbeater sind eine echte Alternative und je nach Geldbeutel auch um einiges leichter.

siehe >>>> FAQ oder Suchfunktion


----------



## Thunderbird (2. April 2004)

@ Fitnessbiker:
Na, die Look 4x4 z.B. sind 60g leicher. Mit Eggbeater-S (90,-) sind es sogar 80g,
Die kosten (im Gegensatz zu den Triple Tis) auch nicht viel mehr, als die 959er.

Die Keywin Mudman Ti kosten auch nur 135,-  und wiegen 223g (12g leichter)
Da bin ich mir allerdings nicht sicher, ob die auch so toll funktionieren, so ganz
ohne bewegliche Teile. Fahre selbst die 4x4 und bin begeistert.

Wenn's ganz aggressiv aussehen soll sind die neuen Time ATACS was.

Thb


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (2. April 2004)

bin die ganze zeit auch spd gefahren und habe jetzt bei ebay die speedplay frog titan ergattert, nach ein bisschen eingewöhnungszeit ist das echt top! und spart massig gewicht. in meinem bekanntenkreis eiern einige mit den schneebesen in den versch. gewichtsklassen rum (die funktionalität dürfte mit spd vergleichbar sein), wobei man küchengeräte am rad optisch mögen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (2. April 2004)

wäre es möglich mal wieder ein paar bilder zu posten ????


----------



## Nihil Baxter (2. April 2004)

O.K., back to topic! Hier mal ein Update von meinem Bike:  Neu sind: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.1, Rock Shox Duke XC 2004 (Downgrade von 100mm FW auf 80 mm), Chris King NoThreadset Steuersatz, U.S.E. Ring-Go-Star Steuersatzklemmung (anstatt Kralle), Race Face Deus Vorbau, Race Face Air Alloy Lenker, Tune Würger Sattelschnellspanner, SRAM R9 RR-Kassette 12-26 Z., Dura Ace Kette. Demnächst noch Race Face XY Sattelstütze und irgendwann Herbst/Winter eine Fox Federgabel.


----------



## Dr.Dos (2. April 2004)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> wäre es möglich mal wieder ein paar bilder zu posten ????


Aye, aye Sir! Ein wenig Plastik gefällig? 

























Leider wars nachts wieder kälter als draußen, vielleicht kommt demnächst noch ein Foto mit Licht und ordentlich Staub auf den Felgen.


----------



## pefro (2. April 2004)

wow, das Bike ist ja echt mal wieder ne Augenweide -TOP-   

Aber der Rahmen hätt auch ne Nr. größer sein dürfen oder? Wegen der Sattelstütze meine ich... 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## SteffenScott (3. April 2004)

jup der is dir ja eindeutig zu klein, bei dem vorbau und so weit wie die sattelstütze raus is,aber optisch sehr geil


----------



## Dr.Dos (3. April 2004)

Thx.  Der Rahmen hat 47,5 cm Sattelrohr, lieber wären mir 49, aber das Modell L ist gleich 52 cm. Ich hab recht lange Beine (91,5cm bei 184cm), dennoch täuscht die ausgezogene Länge auf den Fotos.

Außerdem fühlt sich der größere Rahmen träge an, ich finde ihn unfahrbar. Bei meinem M kann ich mit minimalen Bewegungen vor und zurück geniale Effekte beim Fahrverhalte erzielen. Die Kiste hat gerade mal 1055 mm Radstand! 


Übrigens krieg ich über alte Connections zum super Kurs nen Satz Michelins, müssten nächste Woche da sein. Bei _dem_ Preis ist mir egal, ob ich die Dinger schnell abschrubbe.


----------



## Principia (3. April 2004)

sehr schöne gabel 
tja, so ist das. man fährt eine etwas höher rausgezogene sattelstütze und mann bekommt sofort unterstellt, das der rahmen zu klein sei  tz tz tz


----------



## masterali (3. April 2004)

wirklich ein sehr schönes rad. lass dir nicht einreden dass der rahmen zu klein ist. du musst dich schließlich auf dem rad wohlfühlen.

Welche Stütze ist des denn???

Länge ????
Gewicht ????
Preis????


----------



## Dr.Dos (3. April 2004)

Die Sattelstütze ist eine USE Alien Alu in 420 mm / 27,2 Ø. USE Carbon kam nicht in Betracht, da 350 mm zu kurz sind.

Die Auszuglänge beträgt übrigens 291 mm Oberkante Sattelrohr bis Mitte Sattelgestell.  


Ach so: Listenpreis der Stütze ist etwa 100,- EUR. Meine wiegt genau 211 Gramm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checky (3. April 2004)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, ich bin ja kein Leichtbauexperte, aber Aluschrauben an den Hörnchen
> würde ich mir nicht zutrauen. Da würde ich bei jedem Bergsprint Angst haben,
> dass die wegbrechen, so wie ich immer daran reiße.


Des mach ich schon seit Jahren ohne Probs allen allen Hörnchen die ich gefahren bin & Tune & AX machens serienmäßig, von daher ists wohl O.K.



			
				Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Genauso die Aluschraube an der Sattelstütze. Du wiegst sicher nicht viel,
> aber gerade bei einem Fully bleibt man doch auch in hartem Gelände sitzen.


 An der Sattelstütze ist keine Aluschraube, des wäre mir auch zu schwindelig. Falls Du die Sattelklemmschelle meinst, das macht Tune auch seit Jahren serienmäßig & ich ebenfalls ohne Probs & das bei 75 Kg & im übrigen auch am HT. Aber wem es sicherer vorkommt kann ja gerne Titan nehmen, ist kaum schwerer.



			
				Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Die aufgelisteten Fast Freds halte ich nur bedingt für XC-Renntauglich.
> Bei schönem Wetter auf einer glatten Strecke eben. Ich kenne natürlich
> deine lokalen Rennstrecken nicht. Was für Reifen sind auf dem Foto zu sehen?
> Twister? Explorer? .


  Auf dem Foto sind Explorer, stammt von nem Tag in Houffalize & dort war Schnee. Bei allen anderen Wetterverhältnissen reichen mit der Twister & Fast Fred völlig aus (ja, auch bei Matsch). Ich bin darüber hinaus, dass ich vor nem Rennen noch Reifen wechsel, da es eh alles nur Kompromisse sind & was Du durch Grip auf ner Abfahrt evtl. rausholen kannst hole ich Bergauf mehrfach wieder rein.



			
				Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Das Gewebeband in Kombination mit Latexschläuchen funktioniert gut?.


 Bestens.



			
				Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Dass du bei all dem Leichtbau dann aber die "sauschweren" 959er-Pedale
> fährst, passt irgendwie nicht ganz, finde ich.


Das ist ne Frage der Funktion & zuverlässigkeit & weiterhin habe ich mehrere (7) Bikes & werde ganz sicher nicht alles umrüsten, oder mit verschiedenen Schuhen für verschiedene Bikes anfangen. Dazu bin ich viel zu sehr der Pragmatiker.



			
				Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde das Bike aber wirklich geil und will mir bei Gelegenheit (Geld) auch
> so was in der Richtung aufbauen. Deshalb interessiert mich gerade die
> Haltbarkeit der Aluschrauben. Wenn der Vorbau schon 2 Jahre gehalten hat,
> spricht das ja für sich.
> ...


----------



## Th.S16 (3. April 2004)

Moinsen !
  Hab da auch noch so´n CC-Hobel in der Werbung.  

  Gruss T.


----------



## skyline (3. April 2004)

Vorsicht jetzt komm ich. Setzt die Sonnenbrillen auf, mir wurde schon vorgeworfen meine 11kg hier riefen Augenkrebs hervor!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. April 2004)

skyline schrieb:
			
		

> Vorsicht jetzt komm ich. Setzt die Sonnenbrillen auf, mir wurde schon vorgeworfen meine 11kg hier riefen Augenkrebs hervor!



bestimmt schön zu fahren, aber mit dem vorbau das schaut schon ziemlich unschön aus... sonst ists geil, obwohl ich fatty hasser bin.


----------



## sb-lümmel (3. April 2004)

Bis auf die Laufräder endlich fertig. Obwohl so ne XO auch ganz schön wäre...  


http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=27761&password=&sort=1&cat=2&page=1


----------



## skyline (3. April 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> bestimmt schön zu fahren, aber mit dem vorbau das schaut schon ziemlich unschön aus... sonst ists geil, obwohl ich fatty hasser bin.


Schön? Absolut geil zu fahren! Das mit dem Vorbau sieht auf dem Bild shice aus, stimmt schon, mach morgen mal neue Pics. Aber mal nebenbei, nur ein negativer Vorbau ist ein guter Vorbau! Die Fatty? Geschmackssache, aber die Funktion ist ungeschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorth (4. April 2004)

skyline schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal nebenbei, nur ein negativer Vorbau ist ein guter Vorbau!



richtig!


----------



## skyline (4. April 2004)

So, hab der Kleinen mal Auslauf gegönnt. Dabei sind noch ein paar Bilder entstanden, auch Detailaufnahmen. Hier sieht man den Vorbau auch besser(100mm -5°)


----------



## headbug (4. April 2004)

skyline schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal nebenbei, nur ein negativer Vorbau ist ein guter Vorbau


Und er lässt das Rad wesentlich Agressiver aussehen


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. April 2004)

headbug schrieb:
			
		

> Und er lässt das Rad wesentlich Agressiver aussehen



das macht ein rizerbar mit blockvorbau auch 

aber geil ists schon das CD, bitte von Eisdielen fernhalten!


----------



## skyline (4. April 2004)

Rizer und Blockvornbau aber bitte nur bei +130mm Federweg! Weg von der Eisdiele? Kein Problem, aber der Biergarten nach der Tour wird schwer!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. April 2004)

skyline schrieb:
			
		

> Rizer und Blockvornbau aber bitte nur bei +130mm Federweg! Weg von der Eisdiele? Kein Problem, aber der Biergarten nach der Tour wird schwer!



anöööö, reichen schon 110mm federweg, dazu 125mm Steuerrohr, 540mm Oberrohr, 1050mm Radstand, ich sag dir das geht ab wie Schmitts Katze, zieht aber um kurven wie Nachbars Hund bei der Jagt von Schmitts Katze, kann ich garantieren. Ich meine immer das negative vorbauten nur am Rennrad was zu suchen haben, aber ich bin ja auch kein Teilzeitracer der jedes Mü Beschleunigung braucht. 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## skyline (4. April 2004)

Es geht mir eigentlich nur darum bequem zu sitzen und das tu ich damit, weils so schön gestreck ist. Wenns dich beruhigt, hab an meinem SS nen negativen Rennradvorbau, dann passts halbwegs in deine Weltanschauung!   
Achso, 110mm reichen auch.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. April 2004)

skyline schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht mir eigentlich nur darum bequem zu sitzen und das tu ich damit, weils so schön gestreck ist. Wenns dich beruhigt, hab an meinem SS nen negativen Rennradvorbau, dann passts halbwegs in deine Weltanschauung!
> Achso, 110mm reichen auch.



für dich ne ladung freibier, frag mich eigentlich was ich in diesem thread mache, mein bike kann ich hier sowieso nicht herzeigen  

fahre übrigens zu weilen einen schwulen verstellvorbau von kalloy, Uno reihe 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## skyline (4. April 2004)

Wenn ich mal in der Nähe sein sollte dann hol ich mir das versprochene Freibier auf jeden Fall ab, nur dass dir das klar ist!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. April 2004)

klar doch!   

ich trink ja sowieso kein bier, macht nix wenn ein Kasten wegkommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0624ts (5. April 2004)

Da zeige ich euch einfach mal mein Schätzchen.  
Trifft zwar nicht jeden Geschmack, aber meinen.  

Schöne Bike Ostern


----------



## winnitatsch (5. April 2004)

ich finds ganz schick!


----------



## skyline (5. April 2004)

Ich auch, ist farblich schön zusammengestellt. Was für ne Bremse ist das?


----------



## Schafschützer (5. April 2004)

Endlich mal ein Merida-Hardtail. Welches Baujahr?


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## *adrenalin* (5. April 2004)

elegante verlegung des tacho-kabels. respekt!


----------



## nkwd (5. April 2004)

so, ich trau mich mit meinem Bike seit heute auch wieder hierher!
neu gegenüber dem letzten Posting sind:
- Ritchey Pro Flat Bar, 56cm
- Mavic X517, XT, Nero
- Michelin Wildgripper Comp S Light
- Schwalbe Extra Lite
- XT Umwerfer
- Vorbau umgedreht
Das Rad hat jetzt (laut Personenwaage) 11,8kg. Naja nicht so DER Hammer, aber ok.
demnächst kommen sollen noch die 959er dran und ein Ritchey Pro Seatpost

und hier isses endlich:


----------



## heitzer (5. April 2004)

sieht doch gut aus !!


----------



## heitzer (5. April 2004)

mit dem umgedrehten vorbau sieht das ganze auch stylischer aus


----------



## CheckerThePig (6. April 2004)

sorry EDIT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## headbug (6. April 2004)

Sehe ich das richtig das da eine HS33 dran ist und die keine brakebooster hat?


----------



## nkwd (6. April 2004)

heitzer schrieb:
			
		

> mit dem umgedrehten vorbau sieht das ganze auch stylischer aus


jou, find auch, daß das optisch viel gebracht hat! fahrtechnisch hats allerdings net sonderlich nen Unterschied gemacht.



			
				headbug schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich das richtig das da eine HS33 dran ist und die keine brakebooster hat?


doch doch, da sind natürlich Brakeboster dran! nur sieht man die auf dem Pic (zumindest so verkleinert wie es hier ist) net richtig.


----------



## heitzer (6. April 2004)

allso bei mir hat etwas berg auf gebracht und berg ab is mehr druck auf die gabel gekommen das heist das die dann auch besser anspricht und hab aber kein gefühl das ich mich überschlagen könnte


----------



## IGGY (6. April 2004)

Hier nochmal meins! Zur Zeit genau 9.9 kilo laut meiner Personenwaage.
Ich spiele aber noch mit dem Gedanken mir Keramikfelgen zuzulegen wegen der Optik oder einen Satz Crossmax Xl. Aber erst nach dem Sommer


----------



## IGGY (6. April 2004)

Auf dem Bild erkennt man mehr. Nur der Reifen ist nicht der aktuelle. Habe zur Zeit einen Black Shark 1.95 drauf!


----------



## Maxe_Muc (6. April 2004)

Das erste Bild meines neunen Schnuckels- Intense Spider. Fährt einfach nur geil! Und ab morgen bin ich ne Woche in Südfrankreich zum trainieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heitzer (7. April 2004)

was is das für ne coole gabel is keine lefty gelle !!??


----------



## Gorth (7. April 2004)

Sieht aus wie eine use antidive gabel....

http://www.use1.com/antidive/antidive.htm für mehr infos


----------



## skyline (7. April 2004)

Geh auch von ner USE aus, da die Lefty keine Bremsmomentabstützung oder antidive oder was auch immer hat wie die USE. Kann man auf der gelinkten Page ganz gut sehen.


----------



## Gianter² (7. April 2004)

Hier mal mein wieder fahrfertiges Maschienchen   

Möchte auch gern die USE Gabel fahren   . Händler hat mir ein Angebot von 800 Euronen gemacht , iss das OK ? Mein Schätzchen wiegt zur Zeit 9,8kg. Macht im Sommer einen Urlaub auf der Diätfarm und wird hoffentlich mit 8,xxx Kg zurückkommen.   (Teileliste hängt an )

Gruß Gianter²


----------



## Principia (7. April 2004)

9.820g, aber mit twister ss. jetzt fehlen nur noch die eggbeater und die pc89r hp. dann bin ich deutlich unter 9.700g


----------



## Silent (7. April 2004)

Schafschützer schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich mal ein Merida-Hardtail. Welches Baujahr?
> 
> 
> MfG
> ...


Tippe auf 2003 da der Rahmen noch nicht in HFS-Technologie ist.


----------



## skyline (8. April 2004)

@Principia: kann man nicht die Stutzen, an denen die Cantisockel normalerweise sind irgendwie abtragen? Bist doch so ein handwerkliches Wunderkind, würde bestimmt noch ein paar Gramm weniger bringen. Ist nur so ein Gedanke von mir, würde aber wahrscheinlich die Optik und die Stabilität angreifen, denke ich.
Ansonsten ists immer wieder schön dein Rad zu sehen, auch wenn du genau die Teile hast, die ich gerne für meine Kleine  hätte (außer, dass die Marta und die Next LP schwarz seien sollten, wenn du mir deine aber schenken wolltest könnte ich aber gütig drüber hinwegsehen  )


----------



## Dr.Dos (8. April 2004)

Ja, die Gabel ist schon ein Schmuckstück ..


----------



## *adrenalin* (8. April 2004)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> 9.820g, aber mit twister ss. jetzt fehlen nur noch die eggbeater und die pc89r hp. dann bin ich deutlich unter 9.700g



und - wie sind die racing ralph´s???

zu schwer, oder?  

aber auf jeden fall sieht das bike mit der neuen sid nochmal deutlich besser aus!!!!!!!


----------



## Principia (8. April 2004)

zu schwer is klar:  140gramm das stück mehr als die twister ss.
sind nur mal zum testen drauf. die kommen dann auf das zukünftige hardtail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Dos (8. April 2004)

Hab die RR in 2.1 mal kurz gefahren: bäh! Laufen zugegebenermaßen supergut, rutschen aber bei 2 Tropfen Wasser oder ein bisschen loserem Schotter durch die Gegend, dass man sich einnässt. Der Grenzbereich kommt früh und ist verdammt schmal.


----------



## Schafschützer (8. April 2004)

Räder, wie das von Principia sind schuld daran, daß ich meine Möhre hier nicht poste, um es der öffentlichen Belustigen preiszugeben.


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## Clemens (8. April 2004)

... und jetzt meine Schiffschaukel für 2004.

Manche werden sich vielleicht wundern, warum mein Epic übern Winter die Farbe von black ano nach flo red gewechselt hat. Es sind nicht die Chamaeleonpigmente im M5-Alu und das Bike ist auch nicht vor Wut rot geworden, weil ich mir noch ein HT zugelegt habe!

Frau Antje von Specialized in Holland hat mir vielmehr einen neuen Rahmen spendieren müssen, weil bei meinem schwarzen S-Works die Sattelstütze immer reingerutscht ist - Sitzrohr hatte das falsche Innenmaß. Ich musste so hart klemmen, daß ich mir im Februar einen Salsaspanner zerrissen habe, da hat es mir dann gereicht. Einige Bikes der Epicserie scheinen wohl mit diesem Mangel gesegnet zu sein - das Problem ist in Holland bekannt.        

Leider gabs keine 2003er S-Works Rahmen in 18 Zoll (M) in black ano mehr und so mußte ich notgedrungen eine andere Farbe nehmen. Silver ano (mein Favorit) hätte bis Juni gedauert und so habe ich einen 2004er Disk only Frame + neuen Dämpfer(!) in der 2003er Lackierung flo red gekriegt. Hat insgesamt vier Wochen gedauert und geizig wie sie sind, haben die Brüder auch eine Aluwippe (statt der 2004er Carbon) montiert. Egal, ist so irgendwie ein Unikat!!  

Die nackten Facts:

- S-Works FSR Frame 18 Zoll 
- MZ Marathon SL 85mm
- SRAM X.O mit X.O Drehgriffen
- 2004er XT Kurbel + Umwerfer
- Marta SL
- Hügi240 mit DT Supercomp + DT Prolock + DT XR 4.1d
- Michelin Comp S Light mit Conti SS Schläuchen
- Thomson Elite Stütze + Flite TT 
- FSA Vorbau + Riser
- Raceface Griffgummis
- Gore Züge
- Tune AC16/17 Spanner + Würger  
- Eggbeater-S Pedale

Gewicht komplett: 11.24kg (Frameset hat solo 2789 Gramm).


----------



## Principia (8. April 2004)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Der Grenzbereich kommt früh und ist verdammt schmal.



der grenzbereich bei einem twister ss ist auch nicht sehr viel größer, daher bin ichs gewohnt 
jedenfalls geht der reifen wie die pest ! müsste also nur 100 gramm leichter sein


----------



## fab1o (8. April 2004)

schönes Specialized! Vorallem dass du Marzocchi Gabel und DT Räder dran hast finde ich cool.


----------



## Schlammpaddler (8. April 2004)

Schönes Speci!   
Aber an diese geknickte Thomson-Stütze werde ich mich nie gewöhnen. 

Martin


----------



## Reyk (8. April 2004)

Hier mein neues HT, es fehlen noch die Bremsen


----------



## Northern lite (8. April 2004)

Sehr schick. Ich mag CC-Bikes mit nur zwei kettenblättern (hab leider noch keins   ).

Aber nimm bitte den Schutzring hinter der Kassette ab.

Hast Du ne Mischung aus Rapidfire und Sram am Lenker??


----------



## skyline (8. April 2004)

Starke Farbe!
Für mich sieht das nach SRAM Gripshiftern aus,   gute Wahl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenScott (8. April 2004)

sehen nach sram 9.0 sl aus und avid v-brake hebel
schätze mal avid mag


----------



## HILLKILLER (8. April 2004)

Hi.
Nur so ne Frage anbei!
Wie ist es denn eigentlich möglich mit nur zwei Kbl zu fahren, denn es gibt doch nur noch 3 fach hebel...
Muss man dann so schalten, dass die mittlere Hebeleinstellung zwischen den beiden Kbl liegt?
Wieviel gewicht spart man durch das weglassen ein?
Vieleicht 80g oder so, denn bei mir fährt das 22er auch nur so ohne benutzung mit.

Hk


----------



## Jackass1987 (8. April 2004)

ich glaube wenn man den äusseren und inneren Anschlag klein genug einstellt ist es nur noch zweifach. Lass mich da aber gerne berichtigen 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Reyk (8. April 2004)

Ich fahre Sram Hebel 9.0 und Avid SD Ti Hebel.
Das dritte Kettenblatt habe ich abgebaut, da ich so gut wie nie im kleinen Blatt fahre.
Durch die Sram Hebel kann man den Umwerfer sehr gut einstellen, die Einstellschraube ist voll eingedreht, somit bleibt der Werfer in der Mitte stehen
Es sollte eigentlich eine Kompakt Kurbel drauf mit 34-50, aber nun doch so.


----------



## headbug (8. April 2004)

-offtopic~on-
Hat jemand auch No Shimano und no Sram schalthebel die gut sind?
Oder sehr gute Sram Schalthebel (No Gripshift) geht auch
-offtopic~off-


----------



## polo (9. April 2004)

Was ne geile Netzhautpeitsche!   

bitte so große bilder nicht noch "quoten"  thx. gruzz michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fab1o (9. April 2004)

Im Moment ohne Fox F80X Gabel, weil in Reparatur.
Auch noch ohne Time XS Carbon Pedale. Andere Räder kommen noch dran.


----------



## polo (9. April 2004)

> bitte so große bilder nicht noch "quoten" thx. gruzz michael



Sorry. trotzdem geile Netzhautpeitsche


----------



## Jolly Rogers (9. April 2004)

Meins


----------



## caneloni (9. April 2004)

Schickes Haus hast du da.


----------



## Dr.Dos (9. April 2004)

Man kann darauf sitzen: 














Und die Michelins rollen prächtig, mindestens so gut wie die Rennenden Rallefs und das mit ordentlich Biss.


----------



## felixthewolf (9. April 2004)

prost herr doktor 











gruss, felix


----------



## Dr.Dos (9. April 2004)

Fieses Teil, jedes mal wieder ein Genuss!   





			
				felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> prost herr doktor


Auf das Ihrige, Gruß
Marc


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. April 2004)

felix the wolf and dr. nos, 2 heiße anwärter auf den IBC Lite Bike Award, beides einfach nur  bikes, aber das vom Doktor ist einfach der Hammer, ne wandernde Morphiumspritze...


----------



## fab1o (9. April 2004)

sind das die michelin JET S die du drauf hast??? 
rollen sie deutlich besser als die COMP S??? 
möchte evtl. die UST Version der jet s für trockene bolzerrennen

(Frage auch an andere gestellt!)


----------



## 328 (9. April 2004)

Hrinkow FS Team XC

10,55 Kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fab1o (9. April 2004)

sind die time xs pedalen gut???
hab sie schon zuhause nur noch nicht montiert.

gruss


----------



## 328 (9. April 2004)

Die Time XC Titan carbon... (oder wie auch immer die heißen  )
sind erste klasse, bin schon ein (gatsch-)rennen gefahren, ist echt
einfach zum rein- und rausteigen, und bei matsch sind sie erstklassig !!

jeden cent wert!


----------



## Wave (9. April 2004)

nachdem ich mir die Sonnenbrille aufgesetzt habe, gefällt mir das Rad


----------



## 328 (9. April 2004)

@Mecky

Mit sowas fällt man wenigstens unter den 100.000  

0 8 15 Farben auf !!!


----------



## Dr.Dos (9. April 2004)

scott-rider schrieb:
			
		

> sind das die michelin JET S die du drauf hast???
> rollen sie deutlich besser als die COMP S???
> möchte evtl. die UST Version der jet s für trockene bolzerrennen
> 
> (Frage auch an andere gestellt!)


Das sind die *Wildgripper Comp Lite S* , jeweils genau 452 Gramm (gewogen).


Habe mir gerade noch mal die Mühe gemacht, in die bike 08/03 zu schauen und finde folgende Widerstandswerte:

Conti Twister Supersonic: 21,8 Watt
Michelin Wildgripper Comp Lite S: 23,1 Watt
Schwalbe Ralph 2.1: 24,1 Watt
Tioga Red Phoenix: 43,8 Watt


Dies deckt sich _exakt_ mit meinen Beobachtungen. Der Tioga ist zu 90% identisch mit dem vorher montierten YETI Factory. Michelin hat derzeit imo für RR und CC MTB die besten Reifen in der Summe der Eigenschaften.


Lord Helmchen: Du beschämst mich, danke schön!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. April 2004)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Lord Helmchen: Du beschämst mich, danke schön!



kannst mir ja als ausgleich dein bike schenken 

das Hrinkov schaut auch hammer aus, hätte nicht gedacht das man aus nem Standart-Taiwan-Rahmen so was schönes machen kann! Sieht echt sehr gut aus.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Jackass1987 (9. April 2004)

das kann ich nicht wirklich glauben mit den Werten für den Rollwiderstand. Ich denke das es hierbei auch darauf ankommt ob man den Comp S Light und den Schwalbe Racing Ralph in 2,25 vergleicht. Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen das der RR schlechter rollt als ein Comp S Light ( den ich selber fahre ) .

Dennoch kann ich nicht abstreiten das der COmp S Light abgeht wie ne Kanone 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## 328 (10. April 2004)

@Lord Helmchen

nicht ganz Taiwan, der Rahmen wird in Steyr (Österreich)
ge-Airbrushed !


----------



## Dr.Dos (10. April 2004)

Missverständnis: was ich meine (und was die Testergebnisse der bike sagen) ist, dass die Top-Reifen gleich schnell sind. Unterschiede finden sich im Grip und in der Haltbarkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 328 (10. April 2004)

Weils so schön war nochn Hrinkow

Team XC (03)                         *10kg*


----------



## fab1o (10. April 2004)

das Hardtail find ich jetzt aber einiges geiler als das Fully!!!
_->Geschmacksache_


----------



## 328 (10. April 2004)

ich find beide geil,


----------



## *adrenalin* (10. April 2004)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann darauf sitzen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



geiles rädchen, aber die proportionen passen trotzdem nicht   

sieht irgendwie sehr stelzig aus. der grund, warum du dich für den kleinen rahmen entschieden hast, ist mir bekannt, aber es sieht halt nicht aus....langer vorbau, lange sattelstütze, mini-rahmen!


----------



## Principia (10. April 2004)

bei so vielen geilen "plastics", kann ich dies natürlich nicht auf mir sitzen lassen 

also....ein paar neue bilder 














und zu guter letzt: ein beweis-foto


----------



## Dr.Dos (10. April 2004)

*adrenalin* schrieb:
			
		

> geiles rädchen, aber die proportionen passen trotzdem nicht


Die Jungs von Team T-Mobile fahren ebenfalls 135mm Vorbauten - nur nach unten gedreht und ohne Spacer ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (11. April 2004)

na dann werd ich auch mal noch ein paar Bilder von meinen Low-Budget-Schüler-Bike zu posten : 
















Es kann zwar nicht mit diesen Edel-Bikes mithalten aber dafür das ich es ein Jahr habe und davor so gut wie nix mit Biken am Hut hatte, ist es schon ganz gut. Es ist immer noch ein bissl übergewichtig aber ich weiss im Moment gar nicht genau wie ich es leichter machen soll mit meinem Budget. Hab keine Lust mir für mehrere hundert  ne neue Gabel oder neue Laufräder zu holen weil ich mit beidem recht zufrieden bin und der LTD Rahmen passt auch wie angegossen. Der Vertical ist nur mal testweise drauf, weil schon so viele vom Komfort geschwärmt haben. Ansonsten werde ich wohl demnächst die Ritchey Comp Teile verbannen. Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch ein paar richtig gute Anregungen zum Abspecken an meinem Bike. Es wiegt im Moment ca. 11,7 kg. 

Kommentare und Kritiken sind wie immer erwünscht  

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Gravity (12. April 2004)

und gefählt es euch?? 9,6 kg


----------



## der alte ron (12. April 2004)

Sorry . Aber es ist leicht .


----------



## Jackass1987 (12. April 2004)

meinst du jetzt mein Cube oder das Simplon Gravity ?

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Gorth (12. April 2004)

Er meint das Gravity...

lies mal seine zweite Bemerkung


----------



## 328 (12. April 2004)

Banausen...... Das Gravity ist doch erste Klasse


----------



## Jackass1987 (12. April 2004)

ach so hab ich übersehen 

ALso ich muss aebr auch sagen das ich kein Fan vom Gravity bin. Fährt sich sicher klasse und leicht ist es ohne Frage auch aber ich mag diese tiefgestellten Hinterbauten kein bissl. Mag die endorfin reihe oder wie die heisst von Scott auch nicht 

Aber wems gefällt 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## fab1o (12. April 2004)

zeig uns doch mal dein Stuhl, dann lässt sich vergleichen!!!


----------



## pefro (12. April 2004)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab keine Lust mir für mehrere hundert  ne neue Gabel oder neue Laufräder zu holen weil ich mit beidem recht zufrieden bin
> ...



Hallo,

ist doch echt ok, Dein Bike - ist doch klar das nicht jeder ein paar Tausender für diesen Sport locker hat.

Ich denke, bevor Du Dich von den Comp Teilen trennst, würde ich wirklich eher über nen anderen LRS nachdenken, da spart sich das Gewicht immer noch am effektivsten (rotierende Masse und so...). Ich mach mal folgende Rechnung auf: XT Disc + 717 = ca. 160 Euro - Dein alter LRS bei EBay, naja dann dürftest Du irgendwo um die 100 Euro wegkommen - ich glaube viel sinnvoller kann man die Kohle nicht anlegen...

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Jackass1987 (12. April 2004)

@ pefro 

dadran habe ich auch schon gedacht dann hole ich mir aber lieber DT Onyx den die XT ist sauschwer. Damit spar ich so gut wie kein Gewicht. SO schwer sind die Laufärder dann auch nicht. Sie wiegen inkl. Felgenbänder 2 kg und ich bezweifle das eine XT leichter wäre. Ich denke eher das man da auf selbe hinaus läuft. Dagegen gibs die DT Onyx für fast den selben Preis aber sie ist min. 200 gramm leichter bei ähnlicher Konfiguration. 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorth (12. April 2004)

Soo, hier ein kleines Update von meinem Arbeitstier.
So langsam gehen mir die Ideen für Tuningmassnahmen aus, die Waage bleibt unerbittlich bei 10,5kg stehen...
Bin für Verbesserungsvorschläge natürlich jederzeit zu haben


----------



## der alte ron (12. April 2004)

scott-rider schrieb:
			
		

> zeig uns doch mal dein Stuhl, dann lässt sich vergleichen!!!


Steht in meiner signatur !Diese saison hat für mich mit pleiten pech und pannen angefangen . Nach rahmenreklamation kam ein nicht von mir gewollter markenwechsel und nun heist es für mich waaaaaarten bis mein bergwerk kommt . Zu meinem ersten maraton werde ich warscheinllich mit einem 14,5 kg corratec-schrotthaufen starten müssen . Anyway , hier geht es nicht um vergleiche sonndern um die tatsache das mir der hobel einfach nicht gefällt ! So lautete doch auch die frage oder ? Dieses rad ist in meinen augen ein gutes beispiel dafür , das es nicht ausreicht einfach nur teuren krempel zusammen zu schrauben(lassen) . Hier gibt es viele schöne bikes , so wie das "schülerbike" und auch schöne und teure , wie deins und einfach nur teure - zu denen in meinen augen z.B das gravity gehört .

@gorth: Die s-tec rahmen gefallen mir eigentlich nicht besonnders aber du hast richtig etwas draus gemacht  ! Klasse .
Nikolay


----------



## SloRg (12. April 2004)

Naja halt meine "Zivigehalt" CC-Feile... 

http://home.t-online.de/home/510024052876/Bike/Photo0143.jpg
http://home.t-online.de/home/510024052876/Bike/Photo0144.jpg
http://home.t-online.de/home/510024052876/Bike/Photo0145.jpg

) 

Mal schaun was noch umgebaut wird...  hehe

PS: Leider nur Handykamera.. (Digicam Pics kommen auch noch... irgendwann ) Achja, der Sattel ist runtergeschraubt aufgrund der Abfahrten usw. normalerweise ne Ecke höher...)
Ausserdem sind die Reflektoren an den Pedalen inzwischen ab ;o)


----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. April 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Steht in meiner signatur !Diese saison hat für mich mit pleiten pech und pannen angefangen . Nach rahmenreklamation kam ein nicht von mir gewollter markenwechsel und nun heist es für mich waaaaaarten bis mein bergwerk kommt . Zu meinem ersten maraton werde ich warscheinllich mit einem 14,5 kg corratec-schrotthaufen starten müssen . Anyway , hier geht es nicht um vergleiche sonndern um die tatsache das mir der hobel einfach nicht gefällt ! So lautete doch auch die frage oder ? Dieses rad ist in meinen augen ein gutes beispiel dafür , das es nicht ausreicht einfach nur teuren krempel zusammen zu schrauben(lassen) . Hier gibt es viele schöne bikes , so wie das "schülerbike" und auch schöne und teure , wie deins und einfach nur teure - zu denen in meinen augen z.B das gravity gehört .
> 
> @gorth: Die s-tec rahmen gefallen mir eigentlich nicht besonnders aber du hast richtig etwas draus gemacht  ! Klasse .
> Nikolay




du hast recht, in allen Punkten. Teure Teile garantieren garantiert keine schönen Bikes* und Corratec sind Schrottrahmen** (besonders die HTs mit dem runtergezogenen Hinterbau  )

Bilder meines bikes gibts morgen, hab 20 Euro pro Monat Taschengeld, also macht euch auf was gefasst 



*besonders bei liebloser Zusammenstellung wie z.B. XTR Komplett + teures Systemrad + Skareb = Custombike das ausschaut wie von der Stange 
(das war jetzt nicht auf Gravitys bike bezogen!!!!)
**durft ich heut erst wieder erblicken!


----------



## Jackass1987 (12. April 2004)

@ SloRG

ist doch nicht schlecht das Bike. Kannst sicher noch was draus machen. DU siehst ja hier an manchen Bikes das "schöne" Bikes nicht teuer sein müssen, aber bisher hast du fast nur ein Serienbike. Ein bissl Individualität und Kreativität und schon hast nen recht geiles Bike 

Was ich als erstes wechseln würde, ist die Axel. Kann dieses silber-glänzenden Standrohre nicht ab. Muss nicht gleich gold sein aber matt sieht einfach edler aus. 

@ Lord Helmchen

da bin ich ja ein Luxus-Schüler. Ich kriege nämlich 50  Taschengeld 

Kann mich also nicht beklagen 

Mfg Jackass!


----------



## SloRg (12. April 2004)

Naja das Bike is ja noch ziemlich neu...
Hab bis jetzt nur die V-Brakes gegen HS33 getauscht und wegen der Gabel muss ich mal gucken. Erstmal wieder ne Runde sparen...


----------



## masterali (12. April 2004)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> @ SloRG
> 
> ist doch nicht schlecht das Bike. Kannst sicher noch was draus machen. DU siehst ja hier an manchen Bikes das "schöne" Bikes nicht teuer sein müssen, aber bisher hast du fast nur ein Serienbike. Ein bissl Individualität und Kreativität und schon hast nen recht geiles Bike
> 
> ...



ich krieg auch 50  Taschengeld. Aber ohne ein wenig Arbeit gehts leider nicht!!!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. April 2004)

naja, kein geld aber trotzdem fully fahren, typisch ich 

Bilder wie gesagt morgen! Macht euch auf was gefasst!


----------



## skyline (13. April 2004)

Die letzten Bilder die ich von deinem Schülertraum gesehen gefielen mir ganz gut(jedenfalls soweit mir ein Fully gefallen kann) Besonders die Farbe(ich mag dieses Rot) und die Dämpferaufnahme(so viele Möglichkeiten, da muss sich wirklich ein gutes Setup finden lassen) mochte ich. Schade, dass ich die Bilder nicht so schnelle seh, muss erstmal Berlin unsicher machen!

Ciao

PS: hab das Freibier immer noch nicht vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fab1o (13. April 2004)

glaub mir, ich hätte das Geld für ein solch teures Bike das ich jetzt fahre nicht! hab das vom Team.
Keine Angst für deinen Marathon: wenn du fit bist und dein Bike in gutem Zustand ist, kannst du auch so mitmischen.

Gruss


----------



## headbug (13. April 2004)

Gorth schrieb:
			
		

> die Waage bleibt unerbittlich bei 10,5kg stehen...
> Bin für Verbesserungsvorschläge natürlich jederzeit zu haben


Hmm ich würde es Putzen udn dann nochmal wiegen


----------



## der alte ron (13. April 2004)

scott-rider schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Angst für deinen Marathon: wenn du fit bist ...


Das weiss ich eben nicht ! Aber bei meinem ersten rennen geht es eh nur rauszufinden woran ich bin . Wenn alles gut geht , wird das die picola in riva . Nur wegen dem ganzen heckmeck mit dem bike , habe ich recht viele lauf aber kaum radkilometer beisammen . Und meine höhenmeter werden sich bis anfang mai bei 0 einpegeln  . Spannende sache !



			
				scott-rider schrieb:
			
		

> ......und dein Bike in gutem Zustand ist, kannst du auch so mitmischen.
> Gruss


Ein schrotthaufen eben , beide federungen hören nur auf zuwippen , wenn man die kaum vorhandenen einstellungen auf "zu" stellt . Praktisch also 14.5 umsonst mitgeschleppte fullykilogramm ! Hab ich für 200euro bei ebay geschossen und da soll die kiste auch schnellstens wieder rein - dann als 'race testet' in der produktbeschreibung  .
Nikolay


----------



## Micki (13. April 2004)

Nachdem ich hier bisher nur über Eure Eierfeilen gelästert habe poste ich nun auch mal ein Bild von meinem Sorgenkind. Leider etwas unscharf aber mehr gibt die Webcam nicht her:


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. April 2004)

skyline schrieb:
			
		

> Die letzten Bilder die ich von deinem Schülertraum gesehen gefielen mir ganz gut(jedenfalls soweit mir ein Fully gefallen kann) Besonders die Farbe(ich mag dieses Rot) und die Dämpferaufnahme(so viele Möglichkeiten, da muss sich wirklich ein gutes Setup finden lassen) mochte ich. Schade, dass ich die Bilder nicht so schnelle seh, muss erstmal Berlin unsicher machen!
> 
> Ciao
> 
> PS: hab das Freibier immer noch nicht vergessen.




jip, wippt auch nicht, pefro glaubs mir jetzt noch nicht!  Der braucht erst ein Video, mach ich wohl noch diese Woche! 

Bilder in ein paar Stunden wenn Daddy die Kamera rausrückt und ich die Bilder rüberladen kann!
die Bilder auf meine Webpage sind veraltet, neue kommen ja heute!


----------



## Quen (13. April 2004)

So, nun mal wieder 'was scharfes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. April 2004)

Also, ich hab euch mit bilder gedroht, hier gibts welche! Das Ding wurde uner extremem Recourcenmangel über einen Zeitraum von ca. 2 Jahren zusammengeklaubt! Als nächstes kommt ein neuer LRS, der jetzige ist fast tot!
Bitte seid nicht zu streng damit!


das ist der Schauff in aller Schönheit! Knapp unter 14kg





nun nochmal die Anlenkung! Wippfrei dank Shock Works AT!





und nun der wohl geilste Dämpfer der Welt!!!! Shock Works AT mit einstellbarer Progression! (großer Metallring). Das Teil ist 400 Gramm fett!






@quen: scharfes RAD!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Dos (13. April 2004)

Autsch, ich muss mit diesen krassen Eiweißdrinks aufhören, jetzt seh ich schon dopelt.


----------



## felixthewolf (13. April 2004)

Quen schrieb:
			
		

> So, nun mal wieder 'was scharfes... ]



komisch...  





wollt ihr mehr? 

gruss, felix


----------



## pefro (13. April 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> jip, wippt auch nicht, pefro glaubs mir jetzt noch nicht!  Der braucht erst ein Video, mach ich wohl noch diese Woche!
> 
> Bilder in ein paar Stunden wenn Daddy die Kamera rausrückt und ich die Bilder rüberladen kann!
> die Bilder auf meine Webpage sind veraltet, neue kommen ja heute!



Video war für die Allgemeinheit gedacht und es gibt keinen Eingelenker der NICHT wippt.   

Dein Bike ist aber wirklich ein Unikat   

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Quen (13. April 2004)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Autsch, ich muss mit diesen krassen Eiweißdrinks aufhören, jetzt seh ich schon dopelt.


Schlimm?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. April 2004)

gut, nächste Woche bekommst du das Gegenteil serviert, guck die den Dämpfer genau an, der machts möglich


----------



## Principia (13. April 2004)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> komisch...
> 
> wollt ihr mehr?
> 
> gruss, felix





ahaa. klassentreffen


----------



## Dr.Dos (13. April 2004)

Quen schrieb:
			
		

> Schlimm?


Lass mich raten, Ihr geht auch zum selben Frisör.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. April 2004)

mein rad sticht ja aus diesem carbon-einheitsbrei hervor! 

Aja, wo bekommt man denn die TA-Specialities Blätter oder wie die heißen her?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## felixthewolf (13. April 2004)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Autsch, ich muss mit diesen krassen Eiweißdrinks aufhören, jetzt seh ich schon dopelt.



verdammt, geh mal zum doctor, Dos 

es wird schlimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (13. April 2004)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Lass mich raten, Ihr geht auch zum selben Frisör.


Nööö, Felix geht nämlich nie zum Frisör


----------



## felixthewolf (13. April 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> mein rad sticht ja aus diesem carbon-einheitsbrei hervor!



aus den CC-kunstwerken auch 
 








			
				Quen schrieb:
			
		

> Nööö, Felix geht nämlich nie zum Frisör



doch, war ich heute erst, hat bestimmt 20gr. gebracht


----------



## Dr.Dos (13. April 2004)

Ich mag den Taiwanesen. Der Franzose hat schon allein wegen der silbernen Speichen verloren. 


P.S. Ich bemüh mal einen anderweitig bekannten Teilnehmer des Forums: "Das geht ja wohl gar nicht."


----------



## felixthewolf (13. April 2004)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Der Franzose hat schon allein wegen der silbernen Speichen verloren.



sind dir die wiiiieeeederlich silbernen cantischellen an der pace noch nicht aufgefallen?    

gruss, felix


----------



## Dr.Dos (13. April 2004)

Jetzt, wo Du es sagst ...   :kotz:


----------



## SteffenScott (13. April 2004)

nich zu vergessen die schweren xtr v-brakes 
nee sind aber beide echt geil


----------



## Quen (13. April 2004)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mag den Taiwanesen. Der Franzose hat schon allein wegen der silbernen Speichen verloren.


Du bist ja auch voreingenommen 

Aber stimmt, die silbernen Speichen sollen schon bald weichen - steht schon lange auf der To-Do-List. Gilt auch fÃ¼r die Schellen an der PACE. Aber nur dafÃ¼r 40â¬ auszugeben ist etwas happig, also muss ich warten bis noch jmd etwas zum eloxieren hat...

Gruss!


----------



## Jackass1987 (13. April 2004)

Hallo Felix, 

ich finde dein Bike wirklich hammer  Hast du dich eigentlich schon bei diesen Lightbikeaward, den Principia ins Leben gerufen hat, beworben ? 

Meine Stimme hast du schon sicher 

Ich kann bloss nicht verstehen, wie man so einem edlen Bike auch mal nen harten Trail mit Steinschlag anbieten kann. Grenzt doch schon an Vergewaltigung  FÄhrst du es eigentlich auch recht hart und vor allem bei Rennen ? 

Des weiteren würde ich gerne wissen, wie man ohne Federgabel in recht schweren Gelände auskommt. Ich finde meine 80 mm Duke Luftgabel schon hart aber ungefedert muss doch ganz dolle "Aua" machen 

Dann noch was in eigener Sache. Kannst du beurteilen wie hart der SLR Carbon im Vergleich zu dem SLR TT mit dünnen Lederbezug ist ? Bist du den TT schon gefahren ??? Also mich interessiert das besonders weil ich nen TT fahre und das Leder an den Seiten aufreißt und ich desöfteren shcon kleben musste. Am Carbon könnte natürlich kein Leder einreißen weil keins da ist  

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## BommelMaster (13. April 2004)

weißt du ob man die cantischellen einzeln auch bekommt und für welchen durchmesser die sind?

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. April 2004)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> aus den CC-kunstwerken auch



sowieso


----------



## Quen (13. April 2004)

BommelMaster schrieb:
			
		

> weißt du ob man die cantischellen einzeln auch bekommt und für welchen durchmesser die sind?
> 
> danke


Ja, gibt es einzeln, hab ich ja auch so gekauft.

Nennt sich "RC31 V-brake mounting kit". Maße hab ich leider nicht, passen aber 150%ig an die RC31...

https://www.pacecycles.com/product.asp?catID=3&subcat=439


----------



## felixthewolf (13. April 2004)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Felix,
> 
> ich finde dein Bike wirklich hammer  Hast du dich eigentlich schon bei diesen Lightbikeaward, den Principia ins Leben gerufen hat, beworben ?
> Meine Stimme hast du schon sicher



thx, ne, hab mich noch nicht beworben, hab mich noch nicht getraut   



			
				Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann bloss nicht verstehen, wie man so einem edlen Bike auch mal nen harten Trail mit Steinschlag anbieten kann. Grenzt doch schon an Vergewaltigung  FÄhrst du es eigentlich auch recht hart und vor allem bei Rennen ?



also ins wohnzimmer gehängt wird nicht, das wird schon richtig geprügelt und rennen werden damit auch gefahren. 
oder würdest du deine modell-freundin im schalfzimmer einsperren? 



			
				Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Des weiteren würde ich gerne wissen, wie man ohne Federgabel in recht schweren Gelände auskommt. Ich finde meine 80 mm Duke Luftgabel schon hart aber ungefedert muss doch ganz dolle "Aua" machen



Es amcht "aua"! aber die meisten maras sind starr zu fahren, bei den technischen härtefällen hab ich dann ne SID eingebaut.
in den meisten fällen aber entscheidet das forstautobahn/trail-verhältnis zu gunsten der pace

gruss, felix


----------



## Jackass1987 (13. April 2004)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> oder würdest du deine modell-freundin im schalfzimmer einsperren?



Sicher nicht  Ich würde nur mit ihr prallen und mich mit ihr zum Posen in die Eisdiele setzen 

So, nun aber genug der Irvorstellungen 

Wo wir bei Wohnzimmerbikeaufhängern sind : Habt ihr diesen Typen in der BIKE gesehen der sich sein altes Strassen-Scott vergolden lassen hat und alles penibel genau geputzt hat um vor seinen Kollegen im Karstadt SPort (  ) zu posen und es dann im Wohnzimmer über die Couch zu hängen ?

Find ich voll bekloppt ! Wundert mich ja das er keine ALEX Trainingshose angehabt hat 

Felix, du hast aber recht das die meisten MAs schon wirklich nur noch über Waldautobahnen führen. Des wegen kommt das ja auch mit den Crossrädern und den 29" Bikes auf. Hat doch nichts mehr mit Mountainbiken zu tun 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Dr.Dos (13. April 2004)

Lass mal, die Kiste ist auch so geil. Das ist Lästern auf allerhöchstem Niveau.


----------



## Quen (13. April 2004)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Lass mal, die Kiste ist auch so geil. Das ist Lästern auf allerhöchstem Niveau.


Nee, das wird auf jeden Fall noch gemacht!
(und dann findet sich bestimmt das nächste zum tunen... *g*)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter_schoen (13. April 2004)

Jo, das is meins. Habe leider nur die Bilder.

Das Bike ist zwar durch die Mavic-F519 und die Marathon S (statt Luftgabel) nicht super-leicht, aber super zuverlässig und hat zwei 5000er in Chile ohne Probleme überstanden. 
Der Rahmen ist 5 Jahre alt, der Rest etwa 1 Jahr, wollte mich vom Rahmen nit trennen, dieses Jahr ist es aber soweit. 

Beste Grüße,
Peter


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. April 2004)

schönes Teil!!!


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (14. April 2004)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher nicht  Ich würde nur mit ihr prallen und mich mit ihr zum Posen in die Eisdiele setzen



Und aus diesem Grund habe ich mir auch kein Cannondale gekauft!  
So kann ich doppelt Posen!


----------



## HeinerFD (14. April 2004)

Hier ist mein Fahrrad.

Warum es eins aus dem Kanonental geworden ist: in erster Linie wegen der Gabel in zweiter Linie, weil ich gut drauf sitze.

Heiner


----------



## Manitou (14. April 2004)

@ Quen and Felixthewolf 

Wann fangt ihr mal bei euren Rennrädern an??? 


Manitou


----------



## Quen (14. April 2004)

Manitou schrieb:
			
		

> @ Quen and Felixthewolf
> 
> Wann fangt ihr mal bei euren Rennrädern an???
> 
> ...


Hmm... bevor ich meine Chorus tune, kommt da irgendwann gleich ne Record dran. Aber das MTB hat Priorität...

btw: wann fängst Du mal bei Deinem MTB an?!   

Gruss,
Sebastian


----------



## der alte ron (14. April 2004)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Autsch, ich muss mit diesen krassen Eiweißdrinks aufhören, jetzt seh ich schon dopelt.


Hmm, dann solltest du meinen probieren . Ich sehe da eine französische schönheit und einen versuch das beste aus plastik zu machen , der zugegeben recht gut gelungen ist !
 
Nikolay


----------



## der alte ron (14. April 2004)

peter_schoen schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, das is meins. Habe leider nur die Bilder.
> Das Bike ist zwar durch die Mavic-F519 und die Marathon S (statt Luftgabel) nicht super-leicht, aber super zuverlässig und hat zwei 5000er in Chile ohne Probleme überstanden.
> Der Rahmen ist 5 Jahre alt, der Rest etwa 1 Jahr, wollte mich vom Rahmen nit trennen, dieses Jahr ist es aber soweit.
> Beste Grüße,
> Peter


*Real MOUNTAIN biking ! *
Peter , ich hasse es durch solche leute wie dich zum poser degradiert zu werden ! 
Ich fahre leidenschaftlich gerne ski , bin dieses jahr meine erste tour gegangen , fahr auch mit dem bike durch die gegend aber das ...!
Ich bin ein weichei ! 
Nikolay


----------



## Jackass1987 (14. April 2004)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe da mal ne Frage an die Bastel-Freaks aus dem CC-Bereich. 

Ich will meinen Vorbau und generell die Lenkerhöhe verändern. Im Moment fahre ich einen Ritchey Pro Rizer mit 65 cm Breite und einer Überhöhung von ca. 3 cm udn einen Ritchey Comp Vorbau mit 16° Steigung und 90 mm Länge. Eigentlich ist mir da szum Heizen fast schon zu hoch weil ich auch noch ca. 2cm SPacer unterm Vorbau habe. 

Jetzt denke ich darüber nach mir einen Ritchey WCS oder Pro Vorbau mit 6° und 100mm Länge zu kaufen. Ich will bei der Gelegenheit gleich 1,5 cm SPacer rausnehmen um noch tiefer zu kommen. Ich habe den Unterschied schon auf einem Blatt Papier konstruiert. Es macht in der waagerechten Länge ca. 1,3 cm mehr aus und bei der Höhe ca. 3 cm. 

Könnt ihr mir sagen, wie drastisch sich das Auswirken wird ?  Machen die 1,3 cm so viel aus ??? 

Das mit der senkrechten Absenkung um 3 cm macht mir denke ich nichts aus weil ich damals nen Ritchey Comp Flatbar mit 56 cm gefahren bin und mit den 3 cm würde sich der Unterschied zum Rizer wieder ausgleichen.

Was haltet ihr davon. Ich erwarte mir davon eine bissl gestrecktere Fahrposition und ein wenig geringeres Gewicht. Ich betone aber hiermit nochmals das ich keine Streckbank will. 

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ein paar Erfahrungen zur Vorbauveränderung posten. 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Gorth (14. April 2004)

Hm, bist eigentlich lange genug im Forum um zu wissen dass man für solche Fragen neue threads aufmacht...

naja , also ich würde Dir empfehlen einfach mal den jetzigen Vorbau umzudrehen, bevor du Geld ausgibst, der Handgriff kostet ja keine 5 Minuten. Dann weisst du ja in etwa was auf Dich zukommt.. evtl findest Du sogar Gefallen an so einer Sitzposition.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (14. April 2004)

Ja ich weiss das man dafür normalerweise nen neuen Thread aufmacht aber hier wurde auch schon über diverse Sachen diskutiert die nicht hier hin gehören z.B. auch über negative Vorbauten. 

Also die Idee ist mir auch gekommen wobei ich sagen muss, dass mir das definitv zu krass ist von der Sitzposition so zu verändern, dass ich 17° negativ Vorbau habe. Das würde den Lenker nochmals um 2 cm mehr absenken als eigentlich geplant ist. Das ist mir defintiv zu viel. Das brauch ich glaueb ich gar nicht ausprobieren. Später könnte ich ja immer noch darüber nachdenken den 6° Vorbau umzudrehen. 

danke trotzdem für die Anregung 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## peter_schoen (15. April 2004)

Ich fahre nen RooX MXC Vorbau mit 5° Neigung drehe den aber um, um die Kröpfung des Riserbars wieder auszugleichen - den Riser brauch ich nicht wegen der veränderten Sitzposition sondern weil der weiter ist. 
Richtig rum tue ich den nur drauf wenn es kompliziertere Abfahrten sind.

Aber bei 5° ist der Unterschied net sooo gewaltig, also probiere das mit deinem echt mal aus. 

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## Dr.Dos (15. April 2004)

Bitte maximal _kurze Chats_ zu den Bikes. Keine Abhandlungen! Und Pics, mehr Pics.


----------



## Manitou (15. April 2004)

Quen schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm... bevor ich meine Chorus tune, kommt da irgendwann gleich ne Record dran. Aber das MTB hat Priorität...
> 
> btw: wann fängst Du mal bei Deinem MTB an?!
> 
> ...




Bin schon dabei!!!   


Manitou


----------



## Einheimischer (22. April 2004)

Hmm, gab schon lange keine Bikes mehr zu sehen, dann zeig ich halt mal meins:







Kann zwar mit den meisten Rädern hier nicht mithalten, aber mir gefällts


----------



## polo (22. April 2004)

Finde ich sehr schick! Noch schwarze Felgen, dann paßt's!


----------



## Einheimischer (22. April 2004)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> Finde ich sehr schick! Noch schwarze Felgen, dann paßt's!



...du sprichst mir aus der Seele, schwarze Felgen und Speichen, stehen neben Sattel und Stütze gaaaanz oben auf der To-Do-Liste, wird dann wohl entweder ein Hügi oder American Classic LRS werden (momentan XTR/217), dann fällt auch endlich die 10Kg Marke  

Grüße.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. April 2004)

schönes bike


----------



## polo (22. April 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> ...du sprichst mir aus der Seele, schwarze Felgen und Speichen, stehen neben Sattel und Stütze gaaaanz oben auf der To-Do-Liste, wird dann wohl entweder ein Hügi oder American Classic LRS werden (momentan XTR/217), dann fällt auch endlich die 10Kg Marke
> 
> Grüße.



Wenn du gleich auch Cermaik Felgen holst, dann hast du nicht nur die bessere Bremsleistung, sondern die Dinger beliben auf Dauer SCHWARZ!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tozzi (22. April 2004)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> Finde ich sehr schick! Noch schwarze Felgen, dann paßt's!



... hab' ich ihm schon tausendmal gesagt !...
Irgendwann springt mal die Style-Polizei aus dem Gebüsch und verpasst ihm ein Knöllchen


----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. April 2004)

style polizei, ah, gleich mal nen link zu den DDD-lern samt evil_rider setzen...

wie war der neuste müll? suspension sucks your style down? naja, ist wenigstens felix das wölfchen noch kuhl, und der Quen 

Ne, mach das was dir gesagt wurde noch schwarz und dann ists doch schön!


----------



## Quen (22. April 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> ...du sprichst mir aus der Seele, schwarze Felgen und Speichen, stehen neben Sattel und Stütze gaaaanz oben auf der To-Do-Liste, wird dann wohl entweder ein Hügi oder American Classic LRS werden (momentan XTR/217), dann fällt auch endlich die 10Kg Marke
> 
> Grüße.


Sieht gut aus!

Aber ich würd noch nen anderen (komplett schwarzen) Flaschenhalter montieren. Kostet so gut wie nix und passt besser ins Gesamtbild.

Ach ja, und Ceramic-Felgen wären wirklich ne Maßnahme - fahre ich auch! Kann ich nur empfehlen.

Gruss,
Sebastian


----------



## Einheimischer (22. April 2004)

Jaja, die gute alte Style-Polizei   Freut mich, dass es euch gefällt, sobald ich "geschwärzt" habe gibts nochmal ein Bild.
@Quen Flaschenhalter ist ne gute Idee   

Grüße.


----------



## SteffenScott (24. April 2004)

scott chenoa 9,7kg
wollts eigentlich noch etwas tunen vom gewicht aber mein dirtbike wird nun doch edler wie gedacht(fox forx,hope,carbon kettenführung usw.)


----------



## Cubeteam (24. April 2004)

Hier is meins, gestern erst fertig geworden...
http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/17089PICT0005.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiND (24. April 2004)

So möcht hier auch ma meine Feile vorstellen...
Is nigelnagelneu   

Verändert wurde deshalb noch nicht viel, nur Schlaufen und Haken, sowie Tacho und Schloss.


----------



## pueftel (25. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich stöbere hier nun schon ne ganze Weile, die meisten der hier gezeigten Räder sind echt klasse!  

Möchte jetzt auch mal meins zeigen.
Bin echt auf Reaktionen gespannt. Corratec hat ja nicht gerade ne riesen Lobby, oder Fangemeinde. Das Rad stand schon mehrere Jahre in der hintersten Ecke eines kleinen Händlers. So lange hab ich auch mit mir gerungen. Der Händler war dann doch eher erstaunt, ich war wohl der erste mit ernsthaften Kaufabsichten. Naja, das Ding also runter in meinen Keller, ein paar Sachen geändert und nun ist's fertig.

Wie Ihr seht, zählt digitale Fotographie nicht zu meinen Stärken.

Schöne Grüße aus der Rhön!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (25. April 2004)

ist doch recht schön, ich persönlich finde das die angeblich so hässlichen bow designs gar nicht sooo schlimm zum kotzen anregend, noch die ZZYZX Parts und den unäglichen Corratec Haus Schrott raus und glücklich sein!

Aber auch so nicht schlecht! (vor allem im Vergleich zu meiner Schrottmühle)


----------



## Jackass1987 (25. April 2004)

nanana, lord helmchen 

So schlecht sind die Corratec ZZYZX Parts gar nicht. Ich persönlich habe die Laufräder drin und die waren schön günstig, sind mit 1975 gramm recht leicht gegenüber der Konkurrenz von Shimano ( Deore Disk ) und anderen billig Anbietern und zudem halten sie recht viel aus. 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## karstb (25. April 2004)

@mind:
welche marke ist denn der rahmen? kann ich leider nicht erkennen. und wie schwer ist dein bike (komplett)? interessiert mich, weil ich auch so ein standard teil habe, für denselben einsatzzweck, wenn ich das mal so grob beurteilen darf.


----------



## skyline (25. April 2004)

Hm, ich find das Bow Design ein Verbrechen an den Augen und hingegen die ZZYZX Teil gut, sind nämlich leicht und günstig.   Vielleicht mal ne Überlegung für Leichtbauer ohne Geld ohne Ende.


----------



## Jackass1987 (25. April 2004)

wo wir gerade die ZZYZX Teile loben : 

Ich werde demnächste ein paar Corratec ZZYZX Disk Laufräder günstig verkaufen. Also wer interesse hat, pm an mich 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## MiND (25. April 2004)

*@karstb*: Mein bike würde ich nicht als 0815-bike bezeichnen. Natürlich ist es kein High-End-Bike, aber ein solches kann ich mir sowieso nicht leisten. Der Verkaufspreis in der Liste wurde mit 1700Eur angegeben, was für mich aber nicht sehr passend ist. Aber unverbindliche Preisempfehlungen sind meist sowieso stark überhöht.
Ich habe knapp 400Eur bezahlt.

*Techn. Daten:*
- Hydraulische Magurabremsen HS11 vorn und hinten
- Einstellbare Federgabel Suntour XC 60
- 27-Gang Shimano Deore  Schaltwerk
- Hochwertig verarbeiteter Alu-Rahmen, hochglanzpoliert, Marke Vertical Deore
- DNM-Hinterbeudämpfer Shock DV28
- Alu A-head LA41 Vorbau
- Alu-Hohlkammerfelgen ZAC 2000
- 45cm Rahmenhöhe
- Gewicht gesamt ca. 15-18kg (aktuell nicht gewogen)
- uvm.


----------



## der alte ron (25. April 2004)

MiND schrieb:
			
		

> *@karstb*: Mein bike würde ich nicht als 0815-bike bezeichnen.


Ist es aber , was auch gar nicht schlimm ist ! Nur eben nicht wirklich ein cc-kustwerk .



			
				MiND schrieb:
			
		

> *Techn. Daten:*
> - Hydraulische Magurabremsen HS11 vorn und hinten
> - Einstellbare Federgabel Suntour XC 60
> - 27-Gang Shimano Deore Schaltwerk
> ...


.... eben 08/15 , sollte dich aber nicht hindern viel , viel spass damit zu haben .
Grüße , nikolay


----------



## Leinetiger (25. April 2004)

@MiND oder andere die solche hörner haben...

warum macht man die singer so steil?? die erfüllen doch garnicht den zweck, da man sie garnicht fassen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubeteam (25. April 2004)

Wollt mal fragen, ob meins denn ein CC-Kunstwerk ist.
(und kein Standard-Bike)


----------



## Gorth (25. April 2004)

@Leinetiger: die Hörnchen vom Mind sind doch nicht steil, eher waagerecht, und nur in der Position machen Hörnchen für mich auch Sinn, weil ich mich so durch das Greifen noch weiter nach vorne strecken muss.

@Cubeteam: Ich habe keine Ahnung was die momentane Definition von Kunstwerken in diesem Forum ist, aber dein Bike sieht auf jeden Fall sehr schön aus.


----------



## MiND (26. April 2004)

kann mich da auch nur anschließen. Die Bar-Ends (Hörnchen) müssen so eingestellt sein, da man sich beim schnelleren Fahren ja nach vorne lehnt und diese passen dann genau und sieht natürlich auch prima aus, finde ich


----------



## der alte ron (26. April 2004)

Cubeteam schrieb:
			
		

> Wollt mal fragen, ob meins denn ein CC-Kunstwerk ist.
> (und kein Standard-Bike)


Ist das nicht egal ?! Auf alle fälle ein schönes bike .


----------



## Leinetiger (26. April 2004)

wenn die hörnchen ganz waagerecht sind kann man die meiner meinung garnicht greifen und wenn, dann finde ich es sehr gefährlich da man ganz schnell nach vorne weg rutschen kann...

ich habe meine hörner nach oben gebeugt um eine bessere postion zu bekommen um an der ecke, zwischen lenker ende und horn zu fassen


----------



## Einheimischer (27. April 2004)

Barends sind in erster Linie als "Berghochfahrhilfe" gedacht, um Ihrer Bestimmung gerecht zu werden, müssen Sie nun mal nach unten um möglichst viel Druck aufs Vorderrad zu bekommen. 
Einige missbrauchen die Dinger halt auch als Steuerknüppel und dann und wirklich nur dann wird`s richtig gefährlich - nicht nur fürs Auge des Betrachters   

Grüße.


----------



## Violencehammer (27. April 2004)

Nagut hier mal mein Bike, und ich weis, der sattel sieht beschissen aus. Kommt ja auch ein neuer drauf.


----------



## Wave (27. April 2004)

jo...mein Bike! 

was soll man sagen? 10,2kg und *sau schnell*


----------



## SteffenScott (27. April 2004)

ich glaub das liegt eher am fahrer  
denn ob ein 9kg oder 11kg rad so viel schneller oder langsamer macht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyline (27. April 2004)

Hilfe mein Bike hat Magersucht! Es hat 300g verloren! Leider nur zu Testzwecken, aber die Bequemlichkeit hat mich überzeugt demnächst mal zuzuschlagen. Die getestete Stütze war zwar auch relativ leicht, aber ne USE Carbon sollte leichter und schöner sein  

Wem die Qualität der Bilder nicht reicht, soll mal in meiner Galery nachgucken <--- klickst su links, oder hier .


----------



## Wave (27. April 2004)

SteffenScott schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub das liegt eher am fahrer
> denn ob ein 9kg oder 11kg rad so viel schneller oder langsamer macht?



egal....auf jeden fall sau geil


----------



## gemorje (27. April 2004)

hmm, jo, hier mein bike für diese saison:








wiegt 10 kg, ist wendig, stabil und steif wie sau. bin zufrieden.


----------



## spezi light (27. April 2004)

Hi Leute,
hab heut mit meinem Chef aus em Bikeladen geredet und werd mir nächste Woche mein Traumbike aufbauen.
Ein wunderschönes, babyblaues Marin Team Issue
Parts: 
Antrieb komplett XT(Kurbel von 04, Rest 03 und XTR 02er Schalwerk)
LRS Hügi mit 4.1d Felge
Formula B4 pro+
Marzocchi Marathon S
durch Rechnung knapp unter 11kg aber ich werd noch ne XTR Kurbel nachrüsten, wenn die Kohle da ist. 
Sobald es aufgebaut ist meld ich mich!
Ich freu mich wie ein Tier auf das Ding Jungs!
MfG Alex
PS: Schade, dass es nicht mehr auf den 1.Mai klappt *schnief*


----------



## phiro (27. April 2004)

@gemorje

schönes Teil, nur die Farbe ist etwas "gewöhnungsbedürftig"   

was ist denn mit dem blauen Gerät von Münsingen, das war doch auch recht neu oder 

gruß


----------



## gemorje (28. April 2004)

@phiro:
den blauen rahmen hab ich mir nur mal kurz aufgebaut um die zeit zwischen goldenem und gelbem rahmen zu überbrücken.
der blaue ist eigentlich der älteste der drei rahmen. soweit ich weiß ist es sogar ein prototyp.
zur farbe:
in "echt" sieht sie granatenmäßig aus.
ich stell gleich mal noch ein bild online auf dem man das bike in etwas "anderem" licht sieht.
...stay tuned...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. April 2004)

@ gemorje

also ich finde die farbe super geil    ist mal was anderes   
bekomme nämlich auch demnächst eines in ähnlicher farbe. der rahmen liegt schon 2 wochen beim händler und wartet auf ein paar einzelteile, um das werk zu vollenden


----------



## skyline (28. April 2004)

Das Endorphin ist mal nur geil! Steh halt auch auf eher extrovertierte Farben s.o.  Aber da ich ja nicht ohne Gemecker kann: Die Sattelstütze ist mir zu fett, 31,6? Hab ich an meinem SS auch, find ich nicht so klasse. Wie groß bist du? Das ganze sieht etwas klein aus.


----------



## gemorje (28. April 2004)

@skyline:
ja, ist eine 31.6er sattelstütze. über geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich streiten, doch genau dieser große rohrdruchmesser bringt dir einiges an steifigkeit.
ja,es handelt sich um einen kleinen rahmen. genauergesagt um einen 17"-rahmen. bin mit 1,67m nämlich nicht gerade groß gewachsen   

zur farbe:
schwarz, alu-gebürstet und bunt sieht man überall.
das bike soll auffallen ohne shice auszusehen. und genau das tut es meiner meinung nach. dieses gelb (oder gelb allgemein) ist man an einem fahrrad halt nicht gewöhnt. ich frag mich bloß: wieso? ich finds geil


----------



## skyline (28. April 2004)

Trenga.De hat die Farbe auch. Hab ein Cannondale, da brauch ich keine Extraversteifung, das Ding ist so schon bocksteif,   steifer als mein Bergamont jedenfalls. Was wiegt der Rahmen eigentlich solo?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. April 2004)

wheelerfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> hab heut mit meinem Chef aus em Bikeladen geredet und werd mir nächste Woche mein Traumbike aufbauen.
> Ein wunderschönes, babyblaues Marin Team Issue
> Parts:
> ...




bier weil du marin fährst


----------



## phiro (28. April 2004)

gemorje schrieb:
			
		

> @phiro:
> den blauen rahmen hab ich mir nur mal kurz aufgebaut um die zeit zwischen goldenem und gelbem rahmen zu überbrücken.
> der blaue ist eigentlich der älteste der drei rahmen. soweit ich weiß ist es sogar ein prototyp.



aso, naja wer gerne bastelt und soviele Rahmen rumliegen hat   

hab ja net gesagt das die Farbe schlecht aussieht, ist halt etwas ungewohnt sowas zu sehen
aber hab ja selber ein gelbes Bike (aber ein ganz anderes als deins, kennst meins ja)
um so mehr ichs mir anschau, umso besser find ichs, die Ausstattung ist ja sowieso geil 

man, freu ich mich auf meins


----------



## gemorje (28. April 2004)

skyline schrieb:
			
		

> Trenga.De hat die Farbe auch. Hab ein Cannondale, da brauch ich keine Extraversteifung, das Ding ist so schon bocksteif,   steifer als mein Bergamont jedenfalls. Was wiegt der Rahmen eigentlich solo?


solo wiegt der rahmen ca 1500gramm.
also kein super-leichtgewicht. dafür aber, wie erwähnt, sehr steif und pulverbeschichtet.


----------



## CassandraComplx (28. April 2004)

Hallo !

Nach dem Motto "ein Endorfin kommt selten allein" - hier ein paar neue Pics meines VP-4, jetzt mit neuer schwarzer Wippe   









@Gemorje
ich hab´ letzte Woche in Hauenstein ein RR in dieser Farbe in natura gesehen (genialer Aufbau: 6,xx KG). Die Farbe kommt auf den Pics nur halb so cool rüber    

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## IGGY (28. April 2004)

JJ Bikes 

http://members.futureprojects.info/iggy/Hardtail%20006.JPG 
http://members.futureprojects.info/iggy/Hardtail%20005.JPG


----------



## IGGY (28. April 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> JJ Bikes
> 
> http://members.futureprojects.info/iggy/Hardtail%20006.JPG
> http://members.futureprojects.info/iggy/Hardtail%20005.JPG


Ich gebs auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (29. April 2004)

Nu aber


----------



## bOunce (29. April 2004)

allerdings is nach einem Sturz der Lenker und die Gabel platt... und ich bin krankgeschriebn...


----------



## headbug (29. April 2004)

@bOunce 
Die Farbe gefällt mir net, aber so erkennt man sein Rad wieder.
Ist schon was älter oder?
Hast aber coole Ventilkappen.
Was ist das Für ein Schaltwerk?
Deore? X.9?


----------



## bOunce (29. April 2004)

@headbug

Sram 9.0...

mh... Rahemn is von 2002 hab ich damals bei Action Sports als Sonderlackierung bestellt... *gg* Kawasaki grün... jetzt is das Standard bei denen... 

Pirate Ventilkappen... 

wie gesagt Gabel platt... und mien schöner Magura Wonderbar *heul*


----------



## spezi light (29. April 2004)

Hi Leute,
heut morgen hat mir ein netter UPS Mitarbeiter mein neues Baby gebracht. Also ich finds einfach nur geil!   
Und die Farbe hat ja nun wirklich nicht jeder...
Was haltet ihr vom Rahmen?


----------



## pefro (29. April 2004)

Rahmen? Welcher Rahmen?


----------



## spezi light (29. April 2004)

ups hat wohl nich gefunzt, naja neuer Versuch...


----------



## meg-71 (29. April 2004)

Mein neues


----------



## nkwd (30. April 2004)

wheelerfriend schrieb:
			
		

> ups hat wohl nich gefunzt, naja neuer Versuch...


*habenwill* geil! Marin rulez! 
stellt Marin eigentlich noch den CC Team Rahmen her oder ist das ein Lagerbestand gewesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (30. April 2004)




----------



## polo (30. April 2004)

Das Grüne finde ich witzig (aber Schlammschützer sind nix)
Das Marin wird mit schwarzen Teilen klasse aussehen   
Das Specialized sieht sehr stilvoll aus, ist mit Sicherheit ein Topp-Rad, hat aber eine Sitzposition wie beim Oma Rad (Lenkerüberhöhung   )
Das Iggy-Rad hat mir die Entscheidung abgenommen, welche Farbe mein neues Radl haben wird, die silber-SChwarz-Kombination gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## onkel (30. April 2004)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> Das Grüne finde ich witzig (aber Schlammschützer sind nix)
> Das Marin wird mit schwarzen Teilen klasse aussehen
> Das Specialized sieht sehr stilvoll aus, ist mit Sicherheit ein Topp-Rad, hat aber eine Sitzposition wie beim Oma Rad (Lenkerüberhöhung   )



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen!


----------



## spezi light (30. April 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> *habenwill* geil! Marin rulez!
> stellt Marin eigentlich noch den CC Team Rahmen her oder ist das ein Lagerbestand gewesen?


nein war kein Lagerbestand, wurde extra für die letztjährige Eurobike geschweißt. Es gibt nur 50 Stück auf der Welt und ich hab eins gekriegt, weil ein Marinvertreter bei uns im Bikeladen arbeitet. 
Es gibt auch wieder ein neues Team Marin, aber wie immer aus Steel. Doch das ist nicht ganz mein Ding.
Vorne kommt jetzt ne weiße Marathon S rein und dann halt komplett schwarz mit WCS Teilen. Natürlich nicht der wunderbar klingende Hügi LRS zu vergessen. 
Heute sind die Formulas gekommen, einfach nur geil die Teile und das Gewicht erst.   
Ach ja der Rahmen wiegt knapp 1600 g.
Nächsten Samstag wirds aufgebaut. Am liebsten würde ich die Zeit ne Woche vordrehen...
Bin so heiß auf das Teil!
MfG Alex


----------



## bOunce (30. April 2004)

@polo... wasn dran witzig... 

hey ich weiss der schlammschützr is eh nur optik... hab ich auf ner messer geschenkt bekomm... meinste ich kauf mir son ding für 20? 


haaa... nochn paar tage dann weicht die verzogene Manitou SX gegen eine RS Duke Race von 2003... *wart* **** ein ganzen WE nich biken... nja egal kann mich eh noch nich richtig bewegen... *gg*


----------



## wolverine (30. April 2004)

mein neues. fährt sich echt smooth!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fab1o (30. April 2004)

Endlich habe ich meine FOX wieder!
10 kg.


----------



## Cannondaler (30. April 2004)

OK, hier ist mein Baby. Es ist 9,7 Kilo schwer und mein Wunschkind   
Das Cannondale geht ab wie Schmidt's Katze!!! 

Grüsse aus Nürnberg

Cannondaler


----------



## Nihil Baxter (30. April 2004)

Hier mal ein aktuelles Foto von meinem Element Signature. Das Bild daneben ist der Grundstein für mein neues Hardtail.


----------



## meg-71 (1. Mai 2004)

:winken
@polo
die Oma Rad Sitzposition funktionier aber. Ich komme damit jeden Anstieg rauf den ich mit meinem anderen Rad zum teil mühevoll geschaft habe rauf
und da frage ich mich doch warum ich meinen Rücken mehr krumm machen soll? Von der optik und der Breite mag ich den Lenker auch nicht besonders
und werde ihn in nächster Zeit auch tauschen dann siehts bestimmt stylischer aus. Zur funktion kann ich nur sagen ein Traum  
M.f.G. meg-71


----------



## IGGY (1. Mai 2004)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> Das Iggy-Rad hat mir die Entscheidung abgenommen, welche Farbe mein neues Radl haben wird, die silber-SChwarz-Kombination gefällt mir sehr gut


Das freut mich das ich dich was inspirieren konnte   
Ich überlege noch ob ich mir demnächst einen anderen Laufradsatz(Crossmax SL) montieren soll, damit die Optik vollendet ist. Was meinste dazu?


----------



## CDRacer (1. Mai 2004)

Mein Cannondale in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe, aber in nächster Zeit sollen noch Hope Mono Minis und Mounty Lite Axles dran kommen...


----------



## polo (1. Mai 2004)

@ bounce: Witzig war durchaus positiv gemeint: Grün, blau, neongelb sieht man nicht alle Tage! In welcher Farbe holst du dir die neue Gabel?
@ Iggy: wegen der optik sind die corssmax wohl nicht nötig, weil ja schon ein schwarzer LRS dran ist
@  meg-71: das mag funktionieren und gemütlich sein, aber hier geht's um Kunstwerke, und die Lenkerposition ist m.E: ein "Kunstfehler"!


----------



## IGGY (1. Mai 2004)

Das einzige was mich an meinen Laufrädern stört sind aber die silbernen Flanken!


----------



## polo (1. Mai 2004)

Richtig, aber die werden außer bei Keramikfelgen immer silber werden / sein!


----------



## bOunce (1. Mai 2004)

@polo... jagut sorry hab ich falsch verstanden... denn ich muss mir so ziehmlich von jedem anhörn das die Farben fürn Arsch sind... nja ich finds geil...

die Gabel die jetzt dran kommt is ne RS Duke Race 2003 in Eisblau... *freu*

hast du schon neues Bike in aussicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (1. Mai 2004)

1. An eben das blau hatte ich auch für dein Rad gedacht   Ich bin früher ein Brodie in einem Orange gefahren, neben dem dein grün (aber auch ein Müllmannanzug) blaß aussieht, weiß also, was man alles zu hören bekommt.
2. Wenn mein Cube nicht bald auftaucht (siehe Sig), dann läuft alles auf das hier hinaus: No Saint XT


----------



## chicco (2. Mai 2004)

hallo.....


----------



## headbug (2. Mai 2004)

chicco schrieb:
			
		

> hallo.....


Hallo...
Hast den Sattel meiner meinung nach weit vorne stehen


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. Mai 2004)

chicco, hast du schutzaufkleber auf der MZ?

Schönes bike!


----------



## Jackass1987 (2. Mai 2004)

Hallo headbug, 

das kann schon sein das manche mit weit vor gestellten Sätteln fahren, aber das geht manchmal aus Geometrie technischen Gründen gar nicht anders. 

Bei mir ist es so das ich meinen SLR so weit vorne habe wies geht, weil ich sonst nicht mit dem Kniegelenk über die Pedalachse komme, wies sein sollte. Ich komme selbst mit max. vor geschobenen Sattel nicht so weit vor. Fehlt immer noch 1 cm. Muss wohl mal ne Syncros werden  Meine Ritchey ist ja auch noch gekörpft 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2004)

so, bald ist es soweit    

hier schon mal ein kleiner vorgeschmack vom noch unfertigen bike ...


----------



## chicco (3. Mai 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> chicco, hast du schutzaufkleber auf der MZ?
> 
> Schönes bike!


Schutzaufkleber auf der MZ  wusste ich nicht


----------



## lelebebbel (3. Mai 2004)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> so, bald ist es soweit
> 
> hier schon mal ein kleiner vorgeschmack vom noch unfertigen bike ...


 das wird gut 

is (den speichen nach) schon ne rohloff mit entsprechenden ausfallern, oder? (oder gar ssp?)


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2004)

> is (den speichen nach) schon ne rohloff mit entsprechenden ausfallern, oder? (oder gar ssp?)



der rahmen ist mit rohloff-ausfallenden.

aber was ist ssp ? steh gerade aufm schlauch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## realbiker (3. Mai 2004)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> der rahmen ist mit rohloff-ausfallenden.
> 
> aber was ist ssp ? steh gerade aufm schlauch



SingleSPeed !!!   

Hier mein XC Gerät wobei es doch schon etwas mehr Federweg als die meisten XC Geräte hat!


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2004)

> SingleSPeed !!!



  

klein is auch fein


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Mai 2004)

gemorje schrieb:
			
		

> @skyline:
> ja, ist eine 31.6er sattelstütze. über geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich streiten, doch genau dieser große rohrdruchmesser bringt dir einiges an steifigkeit.
> ja,es handelt sich um einen kleinen rahmen. genauergesagt um einen 17"-rahmen. bin mit 1,67m nämlich nicht gerade groß gewachsen
> 
> ...



thema Farbe:

hast absolut recht... mattschwatt, grau etc. kann ich auch nich mehr sehn. deshalb hab ich mir mein 2003er ja auch in ral2003 pulvern lassen. und wenn ich mir 2005 wieder ne kiste kaufe dann eben in ral 2005.

grutz aus tschechischerrepublik, der kombinatschef


----------



## bOunce (3. Mai 2004)

@polo... 

is recht guter Preis für das No Saint... 

ich glaub wenn einer mein Bike klauen sollte und ich werde ihn dabei erwischen ich glaub dann is ende... aber ich denke das geht hier jedem so der sein Bike selbst zusamm oder umgebaut hat... 

hatte vorher nen YAYA in sonem komischen grün... son mix aus stechend grün und blau... da hatte ich auch die selbe farb kombi... allerdings hellblaue Gabel und hellblauer sattel... halt porno farbe... *gg* ich scan demnächst ma die pics davon... un von meinem andren Bike (fehlkauf)


----------



## masterali (3. Mai 2004)

realbiker schrieb:
			
		

> SingleSPeed !!!
> 
> Hier mein XC Gerät wobei es doch schon etwas mehr Federweg als die meisten XC Geräte hat!




boaaaaah wie lang is denn die Sattelstütze??? 560 mm ??


----------



## pefro (3. Mai 2004)

realbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mein XC Gerät wobei es doch schon etwas mehr Federweg als die meisten XC Geräte hat!



wenn ich mir Sattelstütze und Vorbau/Spacertürmchen anschaue würde ich doch glatt mal sagen, das der Rahmen ne Nr. zu klein ist!

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (3. Mai 2004)

hier meins...


----------



## Alpha_1 (3. Mai 2004)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich mir Sattelstütze und Vorbau/Spacertürmchen anschaue würde ich doch glatt mal sagen, das der Rahmen ne Nr. zu klein ist!
> 
> Gruß
> Peter



steht ja nicht umsonst KLEIN drauf


----------



## Wallbanger (3. Mai 2004)

Bei all diesem Besitzerstolz will ich mich mal nicht lumpen lassen, wa?

Bitteschön, mein Babyfoto:    

Verkündet mal eure Meinungen - der Rahmen muss ja nicht jedermanns Sache sein (ich wurde schon gefragt, wieviel Liter der Tank fasst), aber ich find ihn Scharf...!    
Gut, die GS-4 macht´s auch nicht eleganter aber was soll´s- ich steh nun mal auf Dinge die sogar ich nicht sooo schnell kaputt bekomme!!!  

P.S. 
Die Drecksfelgen    hat´s 10 min. nach dem Foto auf der Freeridestrecke Willingen gerissen (und mich dazu) - über die braucht ihr euch nicht mehr auszulassen. Ansonsten ist der Rest ´ne LX/XT-Kombi mit´n bisschen Transalp, Mounty, Ritchey, Mavic und Votec.


----------



## headbug (4. Mai 2004)

Gable wie Rahmen sind FETT


----------



## realbiker (4. Mai 2004)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich mir Sattelstütze und Vorbau/Spacertürmchen anschaue würde ich doch glatt mal sagen, das der Rahmen ne Nr. zu klein ist!
> 
> Gruß
> Peter



Ich denke nicht das 2,5 cm Spacer ein Turm ist oder ??? Klar ich muss ja voll cool sein und keine Spacer reingeben!   

Die Sattelstütze ist genau 420 mm lange und ist ziemlich genau 7 cm in Rahmen drinnen also nichts so schreckliches!   

Außerdem wieso sollte mir der Rahmen zu Klein sein? Das ist der LARGE Rahmen für 175 - 185 cm Körpergröße ausgelegt!    Wers nicht glaubt der solls fahren! Ich mag es sehr!


----------



## pefro (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

logisch - Du musst das mögen und fahren, da brauchen wir doch gar nicht zu diskutieren und Du brauchst Dich nicht zu rechtfertigen   

Aber die Konfiguration ist einfach sehr extrem, das zeigt doch ein Blick aufs Bild, da brauchen wir auch nicht diskutieren   

Gruß
Peter


----------



## realbiker (4. Mai 2004)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> logisch - Du musst das mögen und fahren, da brauchen wir doch gar nicht zu diskutieren und Du brauchst Dich nicht zu rechtfertigen
> 
> ...




Ich glaube dass das auf dem Bild etwas schlimmer aussieht da das Vorderrad auch noch etwas nach unten steht! Hab grade nachgemessen sind "nur" 10 cm Niveauunterschied zwischen Sattel und Lenker also nicht sooo extrem find ich hald!   

Klein rocks!


----------



## masterali (4. Mai 2004)

Wallbanger schrieb:
			
		

> Bei all diesem Besitzerstolz will ich mich mal nicht lumpen lassen, wa?
> 
> Bitteschön, mein Babyfoto:
> 
> ...



eine Frage: Wieviel Liter fasst der Tank???    

Ne im Ernst. Gefällt mri eigentlich ganz gut!!!


----------



## Wallbanger (4. Mai 2004)

masterali schrieb:
			
		

> eine Frage: Wieviel Liter fasst der Tank???
> 
> Ne im Ernst. Gefällt mri eigentlich ganz gut!!!


 


Danke, danke...  was sollte ich deiner Meinung nach noch ergänzen, bzw. austauschen?! (Kein Lowriderlenker, Fuchsschwänze oder sowas und der Hintern bleibt HARDTAILED)  
Ansonsten immer her mit den Anregungen...

Bisher vorhanden:

Gabel: Votec GS4 Classic (auf 120 offen)  
Lenker: Votec T
Schalt-Bremskombi: Shimano STI 2003
XT V-Brakes 2004
XT-Innenlager (Weil besser is das)
LX Umwerfer (Der tut´s genau so gut)
LX Schaltwerk (Das tut´s nicht so gut)  
Felgen: Mavic Zac 19 (musste in Willingen schnell gehen) 
LX Kurbeln 2003´er 
Mounty Sattelstütze
Transalp Sattel (Autsch)  :kotz: 

alles in allem ca. 12,5 kg 

W.


----------



## Leinetiger (7. Mai 2004)

Hier ist mein Liebling!!!
Es fehlt nur noch ne neue Gabel, da fehlt aber auch das Geld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## headbug (7. Mai 2004)

Wasn das für ein Tacho?
Der  sieht ja auf den 2. Foto RIESIG GROß aus!
Wen du ne neue Gabel hast kann ich dir nur Wärmstens ne HS33 empfehlen, sie werden den Unterschied schmecken


----------



## Leinetiger (7. Mai 2004)

Der HAC4 US Postal edition ist das!

Ne Ne ne HS33 kommt nicht dran... ich bin mit meinen XTR mehr als zufrieden!!! Die sind echt klasse, genau wie die neue LX Kurbel


----------



## Jackass1987 (7. Mai 2004)

nimms mir bitte nicht übel, leinetiger, aber ich finde dein bike nicht wirklich schön. Ich finde das es an manchen stellen farblcih gar nicht passt. 

Z.B. hätte ich keine roten Naben verbaut  Die roten Reifen passen auch nicht wirklich  

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Nihil Baxter (7. Mai 2004)

Die HS 33 muß auch nicht sein (Die Wartungsfreiheit in allen Ehren). Die V-Brakes verzögern annähernd genauso gut, und sehen eleganter aus. Sie passen eben von der Charakteristik besser an einen CC-Hobel (Scheibenbremsen mal ausgenommen).Außerdem sind sie leichter.


----------



## fab1o (9. Mai 2004)

@leinetiger
würde mal den Sattel austauschen, da sparst du bestimmt ein halbes Kilo  

hier ein aktuelles Pic von meinem Pferd:


----------



## IGGY (9. Mai 2004)

scott-rider schrieb:
			
		

> @leinetiger
> würde mal den Sattel austauschen, da sparst du bestimmt ein halbes Kilo
> 
> hier ein aktuelles Pic von meinem Pferd:


Einfach nur GEIL


----------



## Jackass1987 (9. Mai 2004)

find ich aber auch 

Wenn ich das Geld hätte würde, ich sicher auch so ein Bike fahren, auch wenn ich den 2002er Rahmen viel schöner finde als die aktuellen Modelle. Tja die guten alten Zeiten wo das Design mit schwarz und Sid-blau noch richtig schön war 

So wie dus aufgebaut hast, siehts dann auch wieder klasse aus, auch wenn ich das Design für einen Rahmen der über 1000  kostet nicht überragend finde. Die Fahrweise wird aber in jedem Fall entschädigen. Ausserdem guckt ja auch niemand, wenn er wie von selbst den Berg hochgetrieben wird, auf die Rahmen Decals 

Edit : Hab das alte Rahmendesign noch gefunden : 






ich denke irgendwann werd ich mir den mal kaufen. Vielleicht kann ich ihn ja mal in 5 Jahren bei ebay kaufen  Wenn bis dahin noch nicht alle Scandium Rohre gebrochen sind 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## fab1o (10. Mai 2004)

@jackass
finde den rahmen auch etwas primitiv! ist halt unser teambike. glaub mir, ich hätte auch nicht das geld dafür! zudem finde ich den kaufpreis recht teuer wenn du vergleichbare ausstattung von anderen marken anschaust. fährt sich aber auf jeden fall sehr gut!!!


----------



## Dædalus (10. Mai 2004)

Mein treues M8 Race trägt mcih mittlerweile durch die dritte Saison..zeit ein paar änderungen vorzunehmen  
Auf dem ersten Foto zu sehen im Wintertrimm mit Schwalbe Fat Albert, auf dem zweiten mit einem angefahrenen Paar WTB Racing Raptor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bOunce (10. Mai 2004)

hier mit neuer gabel... neun lenker, vorbau und bar ends dir ma endlich ma gefalln... *gg*  un andere sattel weil der Flite nach 2 jahren voll im sack war... nja jetzt is da ein Turbomatic 3 drafu der schon 6 jahre aufm buckel hat... aber mein popo freut sich *gg*


----------



## lelebebbel (10. Mai 2004)

holla die waldfee ---- sehr.... _eigenwillige_ farbzusammenstellung    

aber irgendwas in pink muss noch dran. die barends vielleicht? (ich weiss, sind grad neu...)


----------



## bOunce (10. Mai 2004)

@lele... 

mh ibn ich hier der einzige menach mitm bunten fahrrad? so ziehnlich jeder sagt was zu der fabre... ma kein einheits schwarz silber... *gg* aber jedem das seine...


----------



## wissefux (11. Mai 2004)

hier noch mal meins mit etwas schöneren bildern


----------



## bOunce (11. Mai 2004)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> hier noch mal meins mit etwas schöneren bildern



geiles Teil... mit Roloff *schwärm* 

da hat aber einer en dickes guthaben... *gg*


----------



## Otti (11. Mai 2004)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> hier noch mal meins mit etwas schöneren bildern



Was weigt denn Schmuckstück?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. Mai 2004)

es wiegt so um die 13 kg. genau kann ich das nicht sagen, weil meine wiegemethode (ich+bike)-ich=bike nicht so exakt ist. da habe ich bisher immer andere ergebnisse bekommen.

mir kam es auch nicht auf leichtbau an, sondern eher auf robuste parts. stahlfedergabel, stabile felgen, rohloff, pulverbeschichtung, bärentatzen, ...

aber es macht trotz des gewichts verdammt viel spaß   

ach ja, und das mit dem guthaben hat sich natürlich erledigt


----------



## Hellspawn (11. Mai 2004)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> es wiegt so um die 13 kg. genau kann ich das nicht sagen, weil meine wiegemethode (ich+bike)-ich=bike nicht so exakt ist. da habe ich bisher immer andere ergebnisse bekommen.
> 
> mir kam es auch nicht auf leichtbau an, sondern eher auf robuste parts. stahlfedergabel, stabile felgen, rohloff, pulverbeschichtung, bärentatzen, ...
> 
> ...



sehr hübsch, auch wenn irgendwie noch ein Flaschenhalter fehlt  (insider)
Ansonsten sach bescheid, wenn Du mal wieder beim "Händler Deines Vertrauens" bist, die haben ne Waage *g*


----------



## SteffenScott (11. Mai 2004)

mein dirt und touren rad
übersetzumg 38-16
gewicht 12,4kg


----------



## der alte ron (11. Mai 2004)

SteffenScott schrieb:
			
		

> mein dirt und touren rad
> übersetzumg 38-16
> gewicht 12,4kg


Jetzt verstehe ich warum so wenig mittel für die cc-feile übrig sind , schön . Auch endlich mal ein spielzeug was nicht sinnlos schwer ist . Hält die talas solche sachen aus ? Hab meine schon beim händler bestellt !
Meinst du nicht das die normalen stylo kurbeln auch halten würden ,dann ließe sich gewicht sparen .
Nikolay


----------



## SteffenScott (11. Mai 2004)

klar ne xt kurbel häts auch getan wären 200g weniger anstatt der saint,genauso reifen,satz wiegt 1900g, da wären auch locker 500g drin oder die 205er bremsscheibe
aber es ging mir auch um den eisdielenfaktor   
hab die talas R erst seit 2wochen abver die funktion rechtfertigt den preis
ich kenne KEINE gabel die so eine perfekte performance hat, da hält auch keine psylo sl nix mit
das geld dafür lohnt sich echt, wiegt auch nur 1539g


----------



## der alte ron (11. Mai 2004)

SteffenScott schrieb:
			
		

> hab die talas R erst seit 2wochen abver die funktion rechtfertigt den preis
> ich kenne KEINE gabel die so eine perfekte performance hat, da hält auch keine psylo sl nix mit
> das geld dafür lohnt sich echt, wiegt auch nur 1539g


Wie bitte ??!! Bist du sicher ? Die RL ist mit etwa 1800g mal getestet und gewogen worden . Ein lockout macht doch keine 270g aus !! Oder ist die auch leichter , wäre ja toll !
Nikolay


----------



## SteffenScott (11. Mai 2004)

ich wiege jedes teil selbst ob scott oder das dmr die fox wiegt nur 1539g, häts auch nich gedacht,eher mit 1700g getippt
aber weniger kann nich schaden
naja meine sid race am scott wiegt zwar nur 1137g aber is beiweiten nich so steif und von der performance liegen welten
von daher sch... auf die 400g die fox is bei weiten besser


----------



## Hugo (11. Mai 2004)

so....lange hats gedauert....nun sind die teile alle da, heute kam der letzte schritt, mein sehnsüchtig erwartetes XO schaltwerk

hab grad eben das komplette rad zerlegt(nur der steuersatz blieb drin) und ma den rahmen abgelichtet, morgen um die zeit hoffe ich dass er in strahlendem glanz erscheint mit alle meinen teilen dran, und vor allem dem neuen XO






morgen kommt dann das bild nach der generaltüberholung, und dem anbringen der restl. teile, erhofftes gewicht 9,5kilo


----------



## fab1o (12. Mai 2004)

SteffenScott schrieb:
			
		

> ich wiege jedes teil selbst ob scott oder das dmr die fox wiegt nur 1539g, häts auch nich gedacht,eher mit 1700g getippt
> aber weniger kann nich schaden
> naja meine sid race am scott wiegt zwar nur 1137g aber is beiweiten nich so steif und von der performance liegen welten
> von daher sch... auf die 400g die fox is bei weiten besser



da wiegt meine Fox ja mehr!!! knapp 1600g und das ist die F80x terralogic.


----------



## Runningblacky (13. Mai 2004)

Meine Tallas RLC hab ich mit 1810 g gewogen. (gekürzter Schaft, ohne Cantibolzen, mit Kralle)

Gruß
Blacky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (13. Mai 2004)

gemorje schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, jo, hier mein bike für diese saison:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gefällt mir sehr gut 
hoffe demnächst auch einer dieser räder in meinem stall zu haben....aber in den ibc dimb racing team farben


----------



## SloRg (13. Mai 2004)

Das Endorfin ist mein absoluter Favourit. Das schönste CC-Bike, dass ich bis jetzt gesehen hab!    Wenn ich das Geld hätte würd ich mir das sofort kaufen !!! Leider übersteigt das Rad doch ein bischen SEHR mein Budget....    

Also: 
Wenn jemand eins übrig hat, sagt bescheid. Ich hols auch ab


----------



## boxy (13. Mai 2004)

Also mein Bike und für dieses Jahr, halt nur mit Mavic XC717 Felgen und DT Swiss 210:






Und die Freundin hat nahezu das gleiche nur mit XT-Ausstattung und dem Manitou Swinger 3-Way SPV. Sie hat einen Team Rahmen anstatt dem F9-Race Rahmen bekommen   

Frauen halt


----------



## der alte ron (13. Mai 2004)

SteffenScott schrieb:
			
		

> ich wiege jedes teil selbst ob scott oder das dmr die fox wiegt nur 1539g, häts auch nich gedacht,eher mit 1700g getippt
> aber weniger kann nich schaden...


 
Da ist etwas faul , nicht an deiner angabe aber vieleicht an deiner waage ! FOX gibt die 2005-er talas mit leichterer dämpferpatrone mit knap 1700 g an ! Hast du vieleicht das öl rausgemacht ? 
Egal wenn meine kommt dann kann ich sie selbst nachwiegen .
Nikolay


----------



## rkersten (13. Mai 2004)

So hier mal wieder ein paar aktuelle Bilder von meinem Bike ... siehe Anhänge


----------



## Jackass1987 (14. Mai 2004)

sehr schönes Bike 

Vor allem gefällt mri die schöne Duke XC U-Turn. VIelleicht kauf ich mir doch noch mal so ne Gabelw enn ich solche Bilder sehe. Fahre ja selber die XC mit Luftkammer und die finde ich vom Design her auch sehr schön aber sie hat nicht so schön vergoldete Tauchrohre. 

Kann mir mal jemand sagen warum es nicht bei allen Gabeln wie bei der Duke so ein schön eingeprägtes Logo gibt ? Das finde ich mit Abstand die schönste Methode ein Schriftzug anzubringen. Die Aufkleber taugen doch meist nichts 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## foenfrisur (14. Mai 2004)

Alu Rahmen damals von Brüggelmann gekauft..ist aber ganz ok und garnichtmal so schwer  
für mich als "einsteiger" reichts jedenfalls   
nur die farbe is shice....


na so richtig sieht man da nicht was.....

trotzdem

hier






bei gelegenheit mach ich mal fotos mit ner digiblitze...dann sieht man auch mal was


----------



## masterali (14. Mai 2004)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> sehr schönes Bike
> 
> Vor allem gefällt mri die schöne Duke XC U-Turn. VIelleicht kauf ich mir doch noch mal so ne Gabelw enn ich solche Bilder sehe. Fahre ja selber die XC mit Luftkammer und die finde ich vom Design her auch sehr schön aber sie hat nicht so schön vergoldete Tauchrohre.
> 
> ...



stimmt des wegen fahr ich ja auch (noch) ne Duke


----------



## oldman (14. Mai 2004)

so, hier mal was richtig altes, aber laeuft wie Lottchen, mein olles Zaskar von 1995.
Decals habe ich runtergeschmissen, die werden eh zerkratzt. Pures Alu sozusagen.
Das Baby ist wie immer ein bissl dreckig, wird halt viel bewegt.
oldman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PuRpLeDeViL (14. Mai 2004)

Moin!

Hier ist mal mein neu aufgebautes altes Trek 8000. Werden aber noch einige Teile geändert (Kurbeln, Pedale, Sattel...). Im Moment bringts ~11,4Kg auf die Waage. Nach den Umbauarbeiten sollten es noch ~11Kg sein.


----------



## benni b. (15. Mai 2004)

Oh ha ist ja schon fast n Klassiker was?!


----------



## XCRacer (15. Mai 2004)

PuRpLeDeViL schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist mal mein neu aufgebautes altes Trek 8000.


Feines Rad! Schlanke Rahmenrohre, dh. es gibt Dämpfung! 
Die Gabel und die Pedale stechen jedoch farblich etwas ins Auge.


----------



## PuRpLeDeViL (16. Mai 2004)

Moin!

Wie schon gesagt, die Kurbeln, Pedale und noch n paar Teile werden noch getauscht. Kurbeln kommen wohl schwarze Deore (LX) drauf, Pedale mal schaun - hauptsache schwarz *g* und die Gabel wollte ich eigtl. tauschen, hat aber nicht geklappt. Fürn Sattel muss ich mich noch entscheiden - auf jeden fall leichter sollte er sein, aber auch bequem (also nix SLR oder sowas *g*)

Cya


----------



## Jackass1987 (16. Mai 2004)

SLR = unbequem   

Wenn ich sowas schon wieder höre. Der SLR ist nicht unbequem. Er ist sogar deutlich angenehmer zu fahren als viele Sättel mit viel mehr Polsterung. Sicher sieht er hart aus und wenn man durch nen einfachen Drucktest mit dem Daumen die Härte bestimmt, ist er sicher auch hart aber hart muss ja nicht immer unbequem sein. Sonst würdest du ja vielleicht auch ein Fully fahren 

Also wem der SLR passt, der kommt super mit ihm klar. Was auf jeden Fall nicht zu empfehlen ist, ist mit dem SLR in Alltagskleidung ( keine Bikeklamotten mit Polsterung ) längere Touren zu unternehmen. Bis 30 km geht das noch gut aber dann wirds richtig unangenehm vor allem bei rauen Untergund. 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## SteffenScott (16. Mai 2004)

PuRpLeDeViL schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Fürn Sattel muss ich mich noch entscheiden - auf jeden fall leichter sollte er sein, aber auch bequem (also nix SLR oder sowas *g*)
> 
> Cya



ich glaub du hast noch nie aufn slr gesessen sehe ich das richtig?
das teil is aus carbon falls du es noch nich wissen solltest,dadurch flext es und is sehr bequem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dædalus (16. Mai 2004)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Was auf jeden Fall nicht zu empfehlen ist, ist mit dem SLR in Alltagskleidung ( keine Bikeklamotten mit Polsterung ) längere Touren zu unternehmen. Bis 30 km geht das noch gut aber dann wirds richtig unangenehm vor allem bei rauen Untergund.



Na dann hab ich ein widerstandsfähigeres Hinterteil als ich dachte.   
Ich hab mir extra eine Laufhose ohne Polster zusätzlich besorgt, weil ich das Ding nur unbequem finde.. als hätte man ne Windel an.. fährt sich sowohl am MTB als auch am Renner prima mit SLR XP bzw SLR... und das auch bei ausgedehnten Touren in jedem Gelände...   
Der bequemste Sattel der mir bisher untern Hintern gekommen ist   

MfG
Da Dædl

PS: damits kein Spam is, ein paar Bilder..   Mein Stevens M8 Race mit erwähntem SLR XP.. hab grade gestern kurze Hörnchen drangeschraubt, mal ein Tapetenwechsel ggüber den langen.. Das Letzte Bild zeigt eine Scheibenbremse nach einer mehr oder weniger schnellen Abfahrt 

PPS: Ich trage auf den Fotos keinen Helm. Das soll nicht als Vorbildwirkung dienen; meiner ging Tags zuvor zu Bruch, der Neue ist unterwegs..


----------



## Jackass1987 (16. Mai 2004)

das mit den Wasser macht man aber nicht ! Hab mal gehört, dass sich davon die Scheiben verziehen können und dann ist dauerschleifen angesagt 

Weiss aber jetzt auch nicht genau, ob das stimmt. Kann vielleicht jemand anders noch aufklären ?

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Dædalus (16. Mai 2004)

hmm.. ich hab mal den Tipp bekommen, die scheiben hin und wieder zu kühlen.. dass sich bei kaltem wasser auf der heissen scheibe das ganze beginnt zu verziehen bezweifle ich.. damüssten schon andere temperaturen aufeinandertreffen.. oder?  zumindest hat sich meine scheibe bisher nciht spürbar verzogen..

noch ein bild, bin grade so schön in fahrt




auch wenns die reifen nicht mögen 

mfg
Da Dædl


----------



## 328 (16. Mai 2004)

gratuliere....ohne Helm....


----------



## XCRacer (16. Mai 2004)

...und ohne Handschuhe ...Klasse


----------



## Dædalus (16. Mai 2004)

sehr klasse sogar.. eine der besten ausfahrten seit langem.  
aber 328 - du könntest dir auch die mühe machen, 2 posts weiter oben zu lesen..   

Daedl


----------



## PuRpLeDeViL (16. Mai 2004)

Moin!

So, komm gerade von der ersten Tour mit dem Bike zurück. Fährt sich echt super - nur Bergab im Wald wars halt kein Vergleich zu meinem Fully (Bergauf aber auch nicht *g*). Nachdem hier alle so positiv über den SLR reden werd ich mir die Sache nochmal überlegen... naja, hab im Moment sowieso keine Kohle mehr.

Zu der Bremsscheibenkühlungsaktion - davon kann ich nur abraten. Ich bin selbst im KFZ-Bereich tätig und selbst bei den großen Scheiben von Autos kanns passieren, dass sie sich beim abkühlen durch Wasser (also so schockmäßig wie du das da machst) stark verziehn. Das nennt sich dann ein "Wasserschlag" und macht sich beim Auto durch n vibrieren des Bremspedals beim Abbremsen bemerkbar (stärker als der Einsatz vom ABS). Die Scheiben kannste dann normal vergessen. Ich denk beim Bike kann dir das selbe auch passieren - darum würd ichs nicht machen.

Cya


----------



## tomke (16. Mai 2004)

Hier nun mein neues Bike. Am Donnerstag Rahmen geholt   und Gestern schon beim 1. Rennen gewesen.


----------



## Dædalus (16. Mai 2004)

PuRpLeDeViL schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Zu der Bremsscheibenkühlungsaktion - davon kann ich nur abraten. Ich bin selbst im KFZ-Bereich tätig und selbst bei den großen Scheiben von Autos kanns passieren, dass sie sich beim abkühlen durch Wasser (also so schockmäßig wie du das da machst) stark verziehn. Das nennt sich dann ein "Wasserschlag" und macht sich beim Auto durch n vibrieren des Bremspedals beim Abbremsen bemerkbar (stärker als der Einsatz vom ABS). Die Scheiben kannste dann normal vergessen. Ich denk beim Bike kann dir das selbe auch passieren - darum würd ichs nicht machen.
> Cya



oh.. danke für den tipp, gut dass bisher nichts passiert ist.  
 

lg
Daedl


----------



## ucontrol (16. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

 zur Abwechslung mal ein Crossbike (Bergamont Volotec Pro)...Bin sehr gut zufrieden damit. Wenn ich nicht gerade zur Arbeit damit fahre, wird es über die eine oder andere Downhill-Piste getreten.

 Gruß,

    Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nic (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

hier mein neues (altes)Rocky, neu aufgebaut und mit ein paar kleinen Verbesserungen (Fox RL PPD). Ansonsten:

XTR
2002 Marathon S
Deus X-Type
Hügi240-Mavic 317er
Hope Mini


----------



## headbug (17. Mai 2004)

@uncontrol
Sehr gewagt finde ich es aber es gefällt... Schlicht gehalten und dennoch stielvoll..
Ausser Die kurbel aber das geht auch klar...


----------



## fab1o (17. Mai 2004)

nice bike! 
wieviel wiegts???

gruss


----------



## nic (17. Mai 2004)

@scott-rider:
Naja, grossartig leicht ist es nicht, aber es wiegt 11.1 kg, d.h. da wäre noch einiges zu holen: leichtere Bremsen, neuer Vorbau, neue Gabel


----------



## Einheimischer (17. Mai 2004)

nic schrieb:
			
		

> @scott-rider:
> Naja, grossartig leicht ist es nicht, aber es wiegt 11.1 kg, d.h. da wäre noch einiges zu holen: leichtere Bremsen, neuer Vorbau, neue Gabel



So weit ist es also schon gekommen - Fahrer bezeichnen ihr eigenes Fully mit 11,1kg nicht als "grossartig leicht"  

Schönes Bike   

Grüße.


----------



## nic (17. Mai 2004)

Naja, gemessen am Potential des Rahmen (unter 10 kg) ist es nicht suuuper leicht! Natürlich sind 11.1 kg für ein Fully trotzdem schön!


----------



## der alte ron (18. Mai 2004)

nic schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, gemessen am Potential des Rahmen (unter 10 kg) ist es nicht suuuper leicht! Natürlich sind 11.1 kg für ein Fully trotzdem schön!


Blödsinn ! Wenn du richtig auf der leichtbauschiene einsteigen willst engst du diene auswahl an parts erheblich ein und wenn du dabei wirklich konsequent vorgehst hast du ein bike wie das von principia - der hatte früher auch ein schönes rocky ! Nimm deinem bike nicht das gesicht , es wäre wiklich schade drum . So gratuliere ich dir einfach zu einem schönen und leichten bike .
Nikolay


----------



## Gorth (18. Mai 2004)

Ja man kann nämlich auch ohne F99, Tune und SID schöne und leichte Räder bauen, nur leider vergisst man das schnell wenn man vorm Leichtbaukonfigurator hockt


----------



## Manitou (19. Mai 2004)

Mein Arrow Trunion Race







Manitou


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilrogi (19. Mai 2004)

Voilà, mein Traum in Carbon    ist endlich eingetroffen. Mit durchdachter Ab-Werk-Ausstattung (kein DC), VRO-Systemvorbau und 2.25er Schlappen echte 11.4 kg leicht - im Renntrimm schrammts dann die 11er Marke.
Schön ists - und schnell!!!
Gruss Roger


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. Mai 2004)

sehr schönes bike, hoffentlich haltbarer als das NC1 vom Ritzelflitzer! Erinnert sich noch wer ans Tagebuch?


----------



## harryhallers (19. Mai 2004)

gemorje schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, jo, hier mein bike für diese saison:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mann das sieht echt geil aus mit der XTR komplett.
Wenn das in schwarz währe, würde ich jetzt zusammenbrechnen.


----------



## harryhallers (19. Mai 2004)

epic_evolution schrieb:
			
		

> Will auch mal abdrücken!! Mein Fuhrpark:
> 
> 
> Greetz


Süße Katze. gg


----------



## fab1o (19. Mai 2004)

Bang schrieb:
			
		

> Mann das sieht echt geil aus mit der XTR komplett.
> Wenn das in schwarz währe, würde ich jetzt zusammenbrechnen.



wo bleibt der Geschmack... 
mir gefällt dieses Endorfin überhaupt nicht, finde es recht hässlich. Aber eben, Geschmacksache!


----------



## Principia (19. Mai 2004)

Bang schrieb:
			
		

> Mann das sieht echt geil aus mit der XTR komplett.
> Wenn das in schwarz währe, würde ich jetzt zusammenbrechnen.




der IBC DIMB Racing Team- Rahmen ist schwarz 

siehe teamforum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilrogi (19. Mai 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> sehr schönes bike, hoffentlich haltbarer als das NC1 vom Ritzelflitzer! Erinnert sich noch wer ans Tagebuch?




Klar erinnere ich mich ans Tagebuch...sehr amüsant zu lesen!! 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=73345&highlight=ritzelflitzer

Hoffe wirklich meines hält besser, sonst kriegt der CH-Importeur eines mit der Kelle (war eh schon am Drücker was anderes zu kaufen) - bin aber weder 190cm gross noch 0.1t schwer oder so!!!


----------



## Nihil Baxter (21. Mai 2004)

Meins während der heutigen Tour:


----------



## fab1o (21. Mai 2004)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> Meins während der heutigen Tour:



grad mal eine Frage: wie ist der Racing Ralph so im Dreck???


----------



## Nihil Baxter (21. Mai 2004)

Der Racing Ralph schlägt sich im Dreck ganz gut, Nur im tiefen Schlamm stößt er an seine Grenzen, und verliert dann irgendwann an Traktion. Andere Reifen sind im Schlamm aber auch nicht viel besser (z.b. Conti Explorer oder Michelin Wildgripper).


----------



## Jackass1987 (21. Mai 2004)

@ Nihil 

wie sieht es den mit dem Verschleiss aus beim Racing Ralph ? hab mir jetzt auch einen bestellt aebr da ich noch Schüler bin möchte ich mri nicht jeden Monat nen 30  Reifen kaufen müssen. 

Eine kleine Anmerkung : Sag mal ist es normal das die vordere Bremsleitung so weit absteht ? Ist die nicht viel zu lang ? 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Nihil Baxter (21. Mai 2004)

Ich fahre den RR jetzt seit ca. 1200 km und kann nur sagen, das der Reifen sehr resistent gegen Verschleiss ist. Wenn man den Reifen das erste mal sieht, möchte man es kaum glauben. Was die Bremsleitung anbetrifft, so habe ich mir bei der Montage die Möglichkeit einer 100 mm Gabel erhalten wollen (die Duke hat 80 mm). Jedoch reichen für mich die 80 mm völlig aus, somit erscheint die Bremsleitung evtl. etwas lang...


----------



## *adrenalin* (22. Mai 2004)

die leitung muß noch an der gabelbrücke befestigt werden, so kann sie rein theoretisch am profil hängen bleiben!


----------



## Jackass1987 (22. Mai 2004)

... oder noch schlimmer, sich irgendwo im Gebüsch oder ahnlichen verhakeln. Bei engen Singletrails darf wirklich nix abstehen. 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Pipi (22. Mai 2004)

Manitou schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Arrow Trunion Race
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!

Das ist definitiv eines der schönsten bikes, das ich seit langem gesehen hab!!!  RESPEKT!!
 
Pipi


----------



## Stelvio (23. Mai 2004)

Hier ist meins!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## headbug (23. Mai 2004)

das ist doch mal ein Schönes Rad ohne prollo XTR kram (soweit ich da sehen kann) einfach nur Fahrrad , sehr schön


----------



## Jackass1987 (23. Mai 2004)

Hallo stelvio, 

also ich bin eigentlich ganz und gar nicht begeistert von deinem MTB. Eigentlich finde ich das an einem richtigen MTB keine Slicks gehören. Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist das doch ein Big Apple. Irgendwie wirken die weissen Reifen wie von einem Touren-/Trekkingrad. Desweiteren könntest du mir vielleicht mal erklären was so weit hochgestellte Hörner bringen sollen ? Normalerweise stellt man die doch so ein damit man noch ein bissl getreckter auf dem Bike sitzt. Außerdem kann ich diese Satteltashcen gar nicht sehen. Sowas ist zwar praktisch, aber die Optik leidet ungemein drunter. 

Also vom Prinzip her kein schlechtes Bike wirkt es wie ein "Opa-Rad"

Nimms dir nicht zu herzen. Ein Racing Ralph würde die Optik schon deutlich verbessern und es würde nicht minder schlecht laufen. 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Hugo (23. Mai 2004)

es hat etwas länger gedauert aber nun isses endlich (zumindest kurzfristig) fertig






wenn ich jetz noch ne waage finde kann ich das genaue gewicht durchgeben, geschätzt kommt es in etwa auf 9,5 kilo fahrfertig


----------



## pefro (23. Mai 2004)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich bin eigentlich ganz und gar nicht begeistert von deinem MTB.



 Kann mich da Jackass nur anschliessen. Auch der Rahmen und die Billig RST Gabel erinnern mich eher an ein "Baumarkt" denn an ein CC Kunstwerk.   


@Hugo: schick schick   

@tomke: Ist das eine 100er Gabel an Deinem Tundra?


Gruß
Peter


----------



## passatvr5 (23. Mai 2004)

Hi Leute,

nachdem ja so wenig Kona´s gezeigt werden, hier mein Kula Modell 2002. Hoffe es gefällt euch   

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Mai 2004)

passatvr5 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> nachdem ja so wenig Kona´s gezeigt werden, hier mein Kula Modell 2002. Hoffe es gefällt euch
> 
> ...



und wie mir das gefällt, echt wunderschön das teil...


----------



## skyline (23. Mai 2004)

@ hugo: jepp, das ist mal ein Rad, das mir optisch und technisch zusagt. gelungen!

@ passatvr5: das erste was mir zu deinem Rad eingefallen ist war "Wuoah, geil!" Nicht wirklich das intelligenteste aber als Huldigung deinem Rad gegenüber hoffentlich genehm. Farblich sogar noch besser als Hugos Rotwild, weils mir einfach noch nen Tick besser gefällt!


----------



## der alte ron (23. Mai 2004)

Stimmt schon , das kona ist cool , extrem cool ! Aber hugos rad gefällt mir auch gut !! Ich könnte mich ehrlich nicht entscheiden . Hugo , da gehört noch ein silberner oder weißer sattel drann , auch wenn das unpraktisch ist , ich weiß .
Nikolay


----------



## 328 (23. Mai 2004)

oder ein SLR sattel im schlangenleder-design !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8297 (23. Mai 2004)

Irgendwie erinnert mich Hugo´s Bike auf Anhieb immer an einen Tommy mit weißen Gamaschen.


----------



## Stelvio (24. Mai 2004)

Hallo Jackass1987,

du mußt auch nicht begeistert sein.
Die Reifen sind Schwalbe Marathon Reflex haben 1500 km drauf und sehen aus wie neu. Da ich mit dem MTB nur Touren oder in die Stadt (ca. 20 km einfach) fahre (Asphalt, Schotter- und Waldwege, Bordsteine, Kopfsteinpflaster) sind sie für den Anwendungsfall ideal.
Die Lenkerhörner stehen so, weil ich so bequem mit Rucksack greifen kann. Für eine aerodynamische Sitzhaltung besitze ich noch ein Rennrad, damit versenke ich dann die ganzen MTB-Fahrer die auf der Straße unterwegs sind.   
In der Satteltasche ist ein Ersatzschlauch und Werkzeug, wo bewarst du denn sowas auf?

Hallo pefro,

du hast mit der Gabel recht, die ist nicht besonders hochwertig.
Der Rahmen ist aber o.k. auch wenn nicht Bergwerk, Kona, etc. draufsteht.
Der Rest ist komplett (außer den Magura's) XT und sowas gibt es sicher nicht im Baumarkt. Ich finde sowas auf alle Fälle besser als den Gruppenmix (mit Billigteilen) den manche namhafte Marken betreiben.


----------



## Jackass1987 (24. Mai 2004)

Hallo 

na gut wenn du nur oder größtenteils Stadt fährst mags gehen aber es sieht einfach nicht as wie ein MTB und in diesem Thread gehts ja größtenteils um die Optik. Wo ich den ganzen Kleinkram aufbewahre? Im Rucksack natürlich. Ich fahre zu 80% Touren um die 50 km oder weit drüber hinaus. Da brauch man sowieso noch was zu trinken oder was zu essen. Da brauch man dann sowieso einen Rucksack zumal ich meist mit Camelbag fahre. 

Von der SUntour möchte ich gar nicht sprechen  Ich habe selber eine RST Gila am ZWeitbike ( das wurde schon ein halbes Jahr nimmer bewegt ) und ich weiss wieviel solche Gabeln leisten können. Hast du schon mal drüber nachgedacht eine günstige und gute Gabel zu kaufen. Eventuell ne günstige MZ ?

Das du die MTBler auf der Strasse überholst, ist ja klar. Wäre ja schlimm wenns nicht so wäre. Ein Mountainbike ist aber auch gar nicht für die Straße ausgelegt und in den meisten Fällen ( wie bei mir auch  ) wird es notgedrungen über die Straße bewegt.


----------



## Principia (24. Mai 2004)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> .... und in diesem Thread gehts ja größtenteils um die Optik.




womit wir wieder beim eigentlichen thema wären.....bilder ! und keine grundsatzdiskussionen


----------



## Manitou (24. Mai 2004)

Pipi schrieb:
			
		

> WOW!
> 
> Das ist definitiv eines der schönsten bikes, das ich seit langem gesehen hab!!!  RESPEKT!!
> 
> Pipi




Danke!!

Manitou


----------



## Deleted 8297 (24. Mai 2004)

So, hier hab ich meins. Bissi wird noch verändert aber weitgehend fertig ist es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (24. Mai 2004)

moin,
mein neues Spielzeug, ein Duratec Sendic F12, im Moment 11,29 kg, wenn alles gut geht ist da demnächst eine Pace RC36 Pro Class dran, was heissen soll: round about 10,97kg mit allem Gelumps dran.
Die Einbauküche gehört nicht zum Bike    .

oldman


----------



## foenfrisur (24. Mai 2004)

@ oldman:

ist das dieser tschechen-rahmen ??
sieht ja klasse aus das teil


----------



## oldman (24. Mai 2004)

foenfrisur,
ja, das isser er. Bin stolz/happy wie Oscar...
oldman


----------



## macgyver (24. Mai 2004)

Du willst mit einer neuen Gabel 1,3 Kg sparen? Wie soll das denn gehen? Die Black ist doch gar nicht so schwer. Der Hinterbau ist wirklich originell.


----------



## fab1o (24. Mai 2004)

mein Giant MCM Team: ca. 9,8kg

jetzt zu verkaufen!!!


----------



## oldman (24. Mai 2004)

macgyver schrieb:
			
		

> Du willst mit einer neuen Gabel 1,3 Kg sparen? Wie soll das denn gehen? Die Black ist doch gar nicht so schwer. Der Hinterbau ist wirklich originell.



huestel.... danke, da hatte ich einen brachialen Tippfehler. Also, im Moment 11,29 und soll dann 10,97 sein.
Da war ich wohl kurz weggetreten vor lauter Happyness.   
Danke nochmal
oldman


----------



## ant-art-is (25. Mai 2004)

Heul! den rahmen hats mir erst grade verrissen und was ähnliches ist ums verrecken nich zu kriegen................


----------



## mrwulf (28. Mai 2004)

nicht leicht, aber es läuft und läuft!

Suche noch ne 27,2 Syncros Stütze um das GT wieder in seinen 96er Zustand zu bringen, wie ich es gekauft habe, bitte alles anbieten.


----------



## Würfel (28. Mai 2004)

was haltet ihr von 700mm Rizer am Hardtail?  Gerade eben angebaut, mal gucken ob ich da noch was sägen muss...


----------



## oldman (28. Mai 2004)

ob Riser oder  nicht - Hauptsache die Lucy laeuft und dir tut das Kreuz nicht weh.
An dem tag an dem ich nicht mehr "flach" fahren kann, kommt sogar auf mein olles Zaskar ein Riser dran.
Mein Race Fully hat von vorne herein einen Riser bekommen.
Also, gib Stoff!!
oldman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Würfel (28. Mai 2004)

passen tut das ding gut, ich bin schließlich 1,98 und mein rahmen ist 22"

allerdings, ganz ehrlich: das bike sieht ******** aus


----------



## headbug (28. Mai 2004)

Da mein Abschlussbike 2004, ist zwar etwas früh aber ich finds 1A... 
Oder: Brand new Diva   












Na dann bin ich mla auf euer Feedback gespannt, hoffe es fällt positiv aus


----------



## jones (29. Mai 2004)

Sieht ja ganz ordentlich aus. Aber was sind denn das für Pedale ?!? Da gehören doch schon Klickpedale ran - oder?   

Aber so das Gesamtbild ist schon in Ordnung. Auch die Komponenten sind wirlich gut gewählt und ich denke mal zu einem vernünftigen Preis.


----------



## Würfel (29. Mai 2004)

Rahmen und Gabel passen perfekt zusammen


----------



## headbug (29. Mai 2004)

Pedalen sind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



die dran, habe auch noch klicks, denke die werde ich auch wieder montieren (waren dran habe ich weider abgemacht weil ich gerade erst die Passenden schuhe gekauft habe)...  
Das Preis leistungs verhältniss war wirklich ein gutes


----------



## Nihil Baxter (29. Mai 2004)

Mein neues Rocky Mountain Vertex: http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=35220&size=big&password=&sort=1&cat=2


----------



## chicco (29. Mai 2004)

@ mrwulf

schoenes Bike   ...was ist das für ne Skareb die bei dir drauf ist? 80mm?


----------



## mrwulf (29. Mai 2004)

das ist ne 80mm skareb comp vom letzten jahr.

nachdem ich meine mach 5sx zerschossen habe (bj 96), musste ich günstigen und guten ersatz finden, der auch nich so schwer is und leicht zu warten.


----------



## Kombinatschef (31. Mai 2004)

headbug schrieb:
			
		

> Pedalen sind
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hi, das sind doch die guten alten shimano 324 er?

waren auch meine ersten und habe ich immer noch auf meinem brot-und-butter-bike drauf. gute wahl.

fürs rennen ziehe ich jedoch die 959 er vor. stabil, gut reinzutreten. 

gruzs aus ceska republika, der kombinatschef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (31. Mai 2004)

juchuuu, habe auch seit freitag ein neues bike:






der alpencross kann komen


----------



## Cyphar (31. Mai 2004)

hier mal meins
gut, die gabel ist schrott (jett tt), aber insgesamt ein hübsches, grünes , zuverlässiges bike


----------



## lelebebbel (31. Mai 2004)

OMG! was hast du mit dem sattel gemacht? hält der das überhaupt aus?


----------



## Hellspawn (31. Mai 2004)

Cyphar schrieb:
			
		

> hier mal meins
> gut, die gabel ist schrott (judy tt), aber insgesamt ein hübsches, grünes , zuverlässiges bike



das ist eine Jett XC. Die ist zwar älter, aber besser als ne Judy TT. Das stecken immerhin schon Stahlfedern und Öl drinne (HydraCoil) und keine Haribos wie in der Judy TT...


----------



## Cyphar (31. Mai 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> OMG! was hast du mit dem sattel gemacht? hält der das überhaupt aus?


das tut er  bis jetz zumindest   ist inzwischen auch schon wieder weiter in der mitte.

@Hellspawn  TT steht drauf ... weiß auch nicht was richtig ist.


----------



## tboy0709 (31. Mai 2004)

So hier jetzt auch nochmal ein Bild von meinem obwohl ich es schon drin hatte auf Seite was weiß ich wie viel   Aber seit dem hab ich noch ein wenig geändert und doch isses nicht ganz aktuell, fahr inzwischen Tubless Reifen Schwalbe FF oder gerade Jimmys

Gewicht hab ich leider auch keins konnte es noch nirgens wiegen, also bitte keine Anfragen. 

Die Sid fliegt demnächst auch bald raus, bin mir nur noch nicht sicher was es werden soll entweder die Sid Woldcup ( Gewicht und Optik ist einfach wunderbar, aber ich bin von der Funtion der Sid Team nicht ganz überzeugt also wird sies wohl doch nicht) oder ne Fox Terralogic. Bei der Fox will ich aber warten bis die 2005er Modelle rauskommen die sollen ein wenig leichter sein als die 2004er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tozzi (31. Mai 2004)

...aber bald fertig, fehlende Teile kommen diese Woche.Bilder und Gewichte der Einzelteile werden demnächst an Principia gesandt.






Weitere Fotos hier:
PACE


----------



## Hellspawn (31. Mai 2004)

Cyphar schrieb:
			
		

> das tut er  bis jetz zumindest   ist inzwischen auch schon wieder weiter in der mitte.
> 
> @Hellspawn  TT steht drauf ... weiß auch nicht was richtig ist.



hach, stimmt ja, mein Fehler 
Ist also eine Jett TT. Scheint mir eine OEM Version einer Jett XC zu sein. Hat aber trotzdem ein besseres Innenleben also die Judy TT *g*


----------



## lelebebbel (31. Mai 2004)

afaik hat die Jett TT genau wie die Judy TT elastomerfederung, also das gleiche billig-innenleben. nur halt mit einem schlechteren casting aussen rum... sogesehen wäre ne Judy TT noch besser.


----------



## Cyphar (31. Mai 2004)

Hab mal gegoogelt und hab eine Jett S  gefunden die Elastomer und Stahlfeder miteinander vereint, so wirds wahrscheinlich bei der TT auch sein. Meine TT scheint aber doch etwas besser zu sein, denn durchgeschlagen ist sie noch nicht (obwohl sie letzten Sommer hart rangenommen wurde) und Geräusche macht sie auch keine.


----------



## Toblerone (1. Juni 2004)

moin!

na dann stell ich meins auch mal rein!

Giant ATX Team
Duke XC 2004
Mavic Laufräder + XT Naben
Avid SD 7 V-Brakes und Hebel
WCS Lenker/Steuersatz/Vorbau
BBB Hörnchen
BBB Stütze
XT Kurbel/Schaltwerk/Innenlager/Umwerfer/Pedale

Schätze so um die 10 Kg

Mein anderes Bike folgt später


----------



## Toblerone (1. Juni 2004)

warum hat das Anhängen nicht geklappt????


----------



## Knax (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen!
Habe mir letzte Woche ein neues Bike zugelegt:

leichter NoName-Alu Rahmen 
Magura Asgard
komplett XT
Avid SD 7
Richtey Comp Komponenten
Schwalbe Fast Fred
(wiegt so an die 11kg)

Da ich vorhabe (jetzt noch nicht), dass Bike ein bissl hochwertiger zu gestalten, habe ich eine Frage: welche Parts sollte ich austauschen, um auf ein Gewicht von max. 10,5kg zu kommen? z.B. Richtey WCS???...sollte halt nur net zu teuer werden, da ich noch ein armer Schüler bin

Knax


----------



## karstb (1. Juni 2004)

mein schönes felt.
ist zwar schon vier jahre alt, aber gute pflege macht sich bezahlt.
auf dem foto ist die "home edition" (zum briefe austragen) zu sehen, für die berge gibt es andere reifen, klickies, anderen sattel, ständer ab (und leichtere schläuche  )
leider wiegt das rad ca 13 kg, aber allein an dem rahmen müsste man ca 1 kg sparen können, und auch der lrs hat 2000g. der rest ist also gar nicht soooo schwer.
die gabel ist übrigens ne psylo sl 01, mit uturn nachgerüstet. den hintrebaudämpfer habe ich schon seit einem jahr nicht mehr nachgepumpt (und ich habe nicht abgenommen  ).


----------



## der alte ron (1. Juni 2004)

tozzi schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber bald fertig, fehlende Teile kommen diese Woche.Bilder und Gewichte der Einzelteile werden demnächst an Principia gesandt.


*YEAHHH ! *

*Hoffe es fährt sich gut , das rauszufinden war mit leider nicht vergönnt . Im grunde genommen sieht es viel zu gut aus um durch den dreck gezogen zu werden . An diesen rahmen tut JEDER kratzer höllisch weh .*
*Weiter so , Nikolay !*


----------



## coyoti (1. Juni 2004)

hallo zusammen,

ich hab auch en neues bike und bin natürlich auch en bißchen stolz drauf:

specialized stumpjumper comp 2004 mit
   - Schwalbes Racing Ralph 2.1
   - Hügis Nabenset 240S
   - großes Kettenblatt (48 Zahn).

hab keine ahnung wie schwer der esel ist, aber mit 4 bar auf asphalt geht der wie sau und macht hölle spaß; auch auf festen waldwegen. sitzgeometrie und steifigkeit sind vorbildlich - nur emphelenswert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spezi light (1. Juni 2004)

Hi,
so endlich meins...
bin mal gespannt auf eure Kritik
MfG Alex


----------



## fab1o (2. Juni 2004)

wheelerfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> so endlich meins...
> bin mal gespannt auf eure Kritik
> MfG Alex



sieht edel aus! Farbe gefällt mir.


----------



## der alte ron (2. Juni 2004)

Das marin gefällt mir auch sehr gut !


----------



## pefro (2. Juni 2004)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> Mein neues Rocky Mountain Vertex: http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=35220&size=big&password=&sort=1&cat=2



Voll der Sittenverfall. Rocky Mountain fahren und nen Aldi Camelbag auf dem Rücken   

Gruß
Peter


----------



## odelay (2. Juni 2004)

coyoti schrieb:
			
		

> aber mit 4 bar auf asphalt geht der wie sau und macht hölle spaß; auch auf festen waldwegen. sitzgeometrie und steifigkeit sind vorbildlich - nur emphelenswert.



wenn ich was will, was auf Asphalt wie die "Sau geht" geb ich 8bar aufs Rennrad und zisch weg, wenn ich was will, was auf Asphalt und festen Waldwegen schnell ist, geb ich 5bar auf den Crosser und ...

also wie geht das Ding denn im Gelände ?

btw: lass Dich nicht ärgern und hab Spass


----------



## SteffenScott (2. Juni 2004)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Voll der Sittenverfall. Rocky Mountain fahren und nen Aldi Camelbag auf dem Rücken
> 
> Gruß
> Peter




is bei mir das selbe,bei den rädern spar ich nich nur bei bikeklamotten und zubehör
hab auch den aldi camelback
geiz is schließlich geil


----------



## heitzer (3. Juni 2004)

Der Trinkrucksack soll auch ziehmlich gut sein oder ?? Hab en Camel der is halt in de Qualli top aber teuer . Wie is der Aldi Rucksack ?


----------



## headbug (3. Juni 2004)

[offtopic/on] Wollte mal eben Fragen ob ich mit nen normalen wasserschaluch auf mein Shimano BB-ES 30 Octalink Innenlager gehen kann (keine Softeinstellung)?[offtopic/off]

Danke,achja ich frage hier weil ihr euch auskennen müsstet und ich nicht für sowas kleines nen extra thread aufmachen wollte


----------



## fab1o (3. Juni 2004)

headbug schrieb:
			
		

> [offtopic/on] Wollte mal eben Fragen ob ich mit nen normalen wasserschaluch auf mein Shimano BB-ES 30 Octalink Innenlager gehen kann (keine Softeinstellung)?[offtopic/off]
> 
> Danke,achja ich frage hier weil ihr euch auskennen müsstet und ich nicht für sowas kleines nen extra thread aufmachen wollte



ich würde auf keinen ecken meines Bikes einen starken Wasserstrahl richten, immer schön soft, nachreiben schadet schliesslich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nkwd (5. Juni 2004)

so, schon wieder ein Update an meinem Rad!
Jetzt mit Ritchey Comp V3 Clickies und SLR TransAm wiegts (laut Personenwaage) akzeptable 11,2kg


----------



## Schultz (5. Juni 2004)

Weil das Wetter so bescheiden ist, stelle ich hier heute mal mein Rad vor. Leider sind die Bilder nicht mehr ganz aktuell. Aktuelle Fotos folgen.

Hiert die Aktuelle Zusammenstellung:
Rahmen: Cannondale F800
Gabel: Headshok Lefty DLR mit Titanschrauben
Kurbeln: Race Face Deus X-Type
LRS: Mavic Crossmax SL
Schaltung / Schaltgriffe: Sram XO
Umwerfer: Shimano XT mit Aluschrauben
Bremsen: Marta SL mit Titanschrauben bzw. Aluschrauben
Sattelstütze: Tune
Sattel: FiziK Aliante
Barends: Tune
Lenker: Race Face Next (gerade)
Vorbau: Headshok 100mm / 20° mit Titanschrauben
Reifen: Michelin Comp S light Tubeless
Griffe: Syntace Korkband
Flaschenhalter: Tune
Schnellspanner: Tune
Kassette: Shimano XT
Züge: Nokon
Kette: Sram PC99 Hollow Pin

Aktuelles gewicht ca. 10200g

Das Bild zeigt noch die erste Ausbaustufe mit kompletter XT, Race Face XY Sattelstütze, Syntace VRO Lenker / Vorbau und Michelin Wildgripper XLS Reifen.


----------



## IhJochen (5. Juni 2004)

hi,

joa dann will ich auch mal meins reinsetzten iss zwar noch lange nicht fertig aber vielleit schon mal ein Ablick wert!
In diesem Sinne

Jochen


----------



## der alte ron (6. Juni 2004)

Schultz schrieb:
			
		

> Weil das Wetter so bescheiden ist, stelle ich hier heute mal mein Rad vor. Leider sind die Bilder nicht mehr ganz aktuell. ....


Kommt leider überhaupt nicht rüber dein rad auf diesen bildern , schade ! Hol dir doch von mir die digicam . 
nikolay


----------



## VotecArni (6. Juni 2004)

Eines von meinen Bikes

Votec F 7
Chris King Naben in Blau
Dt Swiss 4.1 Felgen
Race Face Kurbel 
Nokon Konkavex Züge in Blau
Formula B4
Manitou Swinger Dämpfer
Gabel Classic
XTR-XT Mix
Bj: 99


----------



## glatzm (6. Juni 2004)

Und noch ein Cannondale!

F1000SL Optimo 2003


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (6. Juni 2004)

Da ich mein Stevens S8 ja wegen Baumkontaktes hinüber ist Stellich hier ma mein neues Projekt vor. 

IBC DIMB Racing Team Rahmen mit Black Super Air 100mm
(Bild mit Skareb)    




dazu kommen noch folgende Teile

Teile	                                    Gewicht
Endorfin Teamrahmen + Steuersatz	---- neu
Manitou Black Super 100mm	             ---- neu
LX Innenlager	                          255
LX Kurbelgarnitour	                          644
LX Kette 108 Glieder	             268
XT Umwerfer 	                          177
XT Schaltwerk	                          247
LX Shifter	                          245
Ritchey V3 Comp	                          392
Laufrad vorne	                          873
Laufrad hinten +LX Kasette	            1455
Michelin XLS	                         1093
Ritchey Schläuche	                          360
SLR XP Sattel	                          158 neu
Ritchey PRO Sattelstütze	             297 neu
Avid SD 5 Bremshebel	             200
Avid SD 5 Bremsen 	             388
SKS Schutzblechhalterung	              13
Lizard Skins Kettenstrebenschutz	 20
Sigma BC 1200	                           34
Syntace VRO "S" 55-105mm	             211 neu
Syntace Ultralite Lenker 630	             181 neu
Syntace Bar Plugs	                           21 neu
Syntace Screw on Grips	             105 neu
XLC Team Barends	                           57
Topeak Flaschenhalter	              47
Nokon Bremszug	                           98 neu
Nokon Schaltzug	                         113 neu
	                                    7952g











Bilder des kompletten Bikes kommen noch wenn ich das Rahmenkit bekomme und aufgebaut habe!


----------



## Jackass1987 (6. Juni 2004)

Hallo

wirklich eine sinnvolle Zusammenstellung, rigger aber die 7952 gramm möchte ich mal sehr bezweifeln Das soll doch nicht das Edngewicht sein oder ???

Kommt doch noch Rahmen und Gabel drauf ???

Damit wärs dann ja schon wieder bei 11 kg. Ist aber auch ein sehr guter Wert. Warum diesmal nicht gleich Disks ???

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (6. Juni 2004)

glatzm schrieb:
			
		

> Und noch ein Cannondale!
> 
> F1000SL Optimo 2003



Man das Rad gefällt mir, mal eine coole Lackierung!
Nur den Sattel würde ich tauschen, der wirkt irgendwie etwas klobig.


----------



## rigger (6. Juni 2004)

@ Jackass
Ja das ist nicht das endgültige Gewicht, habe ja Rahmen und Gabelgewicht freigelassen. Die werden von mir gewogen wenn ich das Rahmenkit hab, ich schätze ich komme auf so ca. 11,2 kg! 300g gegenüber vorher gespart! 

Disks kommen auch noch, deshalb wollte ich ja auch die Black   und ein paar neue Laufräder (DT Swiss) kommen wenn wieder Geld da ist.   
Wollte mir ja eigentlich ein "Enduro" Fully    kaufen aber da stand mir ja leider Gottes der Baum im Weg.  

Und mit meinen Avids/Swissstop bin ich bis jetzt super zufrieden!!!


----------



## Gorth (7. Juni 2004)

Du könntest auch deinen VRO Vorbau und den Lenker samt Griffen verkaufen und ein WCS/Syntace Cockpit holen, wenn du deine bevorzugte Sitzposition gefunden hast, das würden auch nochmal min. 200 Gramm machen 

Ansonsten eine schöne Zusammenstellung, verspricht eine schöne Farbgebung mit den einzelnen silbernen Teilen auf dem ansonsten schwarzen Rad.


----------



## rigger (7. Juni 2004)

das bike soll ja nicht nur zum racen sein, sondern auch mal für längere Touren herhalten und da ist das bestimmt nicht schlecht auch ne entspannte sitzposition zu haben! 
Ma schauen wie sich das bike damit fährt.


----------



## Affenzirkus (7. Juni 2004)

Servus ihr Piloten dadraußen,   

ich möchte mir ein schönes Hardtail für den Sommer aufbauen. Habe bei ebay dafür folgenden Rahmen  gefunden: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...item=3681790323

Was haltet ihr davon, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem 9.8? Ist der Preis ok? Wie weit würdet ihr gehen?

Danke!! Bis densen...

mfg, der Zirkus


----------



## SloRg (7. Juni 2004)

[offtopic=on]
@ Affenzirkus : 
1. Link funktioniert nicht
2. KAUFBERATUNG - leider der falsche Thread   
[offtopic=off]

Bilder von meinem Bike mit neuer Gabel kommen, sobald meine Cam wieder da ist.    

MfG,
   Alex


----------



## mikeonbike (7. Juni 2004)

ich häng mal mein hardtail rein. kommt hauptsächlich bei marathons zum einsatz. gewicht liegt bei 9,4 kg... 

gruss mike


----------



## Smooth* (7. Juni 2004)

Schick, stell doch mal ne Teileliste rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (7. Juni 2004)

Smooth* schrieb:
			
		

> Schick, doch mal ne Teileliste rein.



grunf, du machst mir arbeit  - ich möchte aber betonen, dass hier nicht unbedingt der absolute leichtbau zugrunde lag. die verbauten teile sind so auch teilweise schon seit jahren problemlos an meinen anderen rädern im einsatz... nen bisschen was könnte man also durchaus noch einsparen... die rote farbe ist beim principia mtb rahmen im übrigen relativ selten, schwarz und weiss sieht man wesentlich häufiger...

gruss mike

1422	Frame: Principia Mac SL 16,5"
1236	Fork: RockShox SID SL
126	Handlebar: Ritchey WCS
144	Headset: Ringle
130	Stem: Ritchey WCS
10	 Headset Spacer: Carbon
65	 Grips: scott
9	 Plastic End Plugs
186	Shifter: SRAM Rocket Short
194	Brake Levers: Avid 7
364	Rim Brakes: Avid 7
1395	Wheels: Tune Standard
942	Tyres: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2,1 "
252	Tubes: Michelin Latex
30	 Rim Tapes: Conti
164	 Saddle: SLR XP
170	 Seatpost: Moots 27,2
25	 Seatpost Clamp: ?
625	Crankset (total): FSA Afterburner
250	Bottom Bracket: Shimano XT Octalink
380	Pedals: Shimano 858
301	Chain: SRAM PC 99
290	Cassette: SRAM 9.0
124	Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
205	Rear Derailleur Shimano XTR short cage
70	Bottle Cage: 2x irgendwelche... brechen eh öfter mal...
87	Cables brake: Shimano incl. metal outer
50      Cables shifter: Shimano incl. metal outer

9246 gr. gesamt


----------



## fredyhany (7. Juni 2004)

Hi jetzt wollt ich doch euch mal mein kleines Fully zeigen ich benütze es hauptsächlich für cc.
And here is my one an only: 





MFG fredy


----------



## headbug (7. Juni 2004)

Hast du die Markiereung der Stütze nich da überschritten wo es nicht mehr schwarz ist??
Aber sieht nett aus, fast wie eine kleiner Freerider


----------



## glatzm (7. Juni 2004)

M.E.C.Hammer schrieb:
			
		

> Man das Rad gefällt mir, mal eine coole Lackierung!
> Nur den Sattel würde ich tauschen, der wirkt irgendwie etwas klobig.



Hallo M.E.C.Hammer!
Den Sattel habe ich schon gegen einen SLR Trans-Am getauscht!
Jetzt mit den Schwalbe Fast-Fred noch ein wenig leichter!
Kannst du mir das Gewicht von deinem LaufradsatzTSwiss XR 4.1d; Hügi 240
zukommen lassen!
PS:Möchte ich mir auch kaufen!

Gruss Mario!


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (7. Juni 2004)

Ist nicht der leichteste Satz, aber sehr robust. Wiegt so um die 1750 g, mit Messing Nippeln und DT Comp Speichen. Kannst aber auch Alunippel nehmen und vorne Supercomp Speichen und hinten je nach Gewicht eventuell auch, so kann man das Gewicht noch einwenig drücken.


----------



## IGGY (7. Juni 2004)

Mit neustem Update ( Thomson Elite RR Sattelstütze)


----------



## Steppenwolfff (9. Juni 2004)

Meine Hitsche


----------



## IGGY (9. Juni 2004)

Steppenwolfff schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Hitsche


Sieht ganz gut aus. Sind die Barends nicht was sehr tief?


----------



## Nihil Baxter (9. Juni 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Mit neustem Update ( Thomson Elite RR Sattelstütze)


Was sind denn das für Flaschenhalter? Gefallen mir ganz gut. Sehen aus wie "halbierte" Wasserträger von Tune.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolfff (9. Juni 2004)

Steppenwolfff schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Hitsche




Jo, hab se jetz so, dass se waagerecht sind.


----------



## IGGY (9. Juni 2004)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> Was sind denn das für Flaschenhalter? Gefallen mir ganz gut. Sehen aus wie "halbierte" Wasserträger von Tune.


Sind die TUNE


----------



## Nihil Baxter (9. Juni 2004)

Stimmt ja...da habe ich mich vertan.


----------



## Wave (10. Juni 2004)

so...mein bike wäre dann auch vorerst mal fertig


----------



## SteffenScott (10. Juni 2004)

wenn wir schonmal bei blau sind

@mecky,ne weisse skareb würde sich perfekt machen oder meine sid race  

gewicht 9,55kg


----------



## Mr.Fork (10. Juni 2004)

Jo. So sieht meins aus.
Morgen gibts noh ne Lefty Elo Carbon. Spart 400g 
Bin dann unter 10 KG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harryhallers (10. Juni 2004)

spedersen schrieb:
			
		

> Jo. So sieht meins aus.
> Morgen gibts noh ne Lefty Elo Carbon. Spart 400g
> Bin dann unter 10 KG


Phuuu, alter kommt das gut!

Das Teil hat sicher ein Vermögen gekostet....
Da Träume ich ja von.

LG Bang.


----------



## *adrenalin* (10. Juni 2004)

spedersen schrieb:
			
		

> Jo. So sieht meins aus.
> Morgen gibts noh ne Lefty Elo Carbon. Spart 400g
> Bin dann unter 10 KG



ein vollgefedertes rennrad


----------



## Blauer Sauser (10. Juni 2004)

*adrenalin* schrieb:
			
		

> ein vollgefedertes rennrad


----------



## SteffenScott (10. Juni 2004)

*adrenalin* schrieb:
			
		

> ein vollgefedertes rennrad




manche haben halt nur das geld für ne überteuerte blechdose,fürs rennrad reichts dann nimmer   
ich würde aber gern mal ne lefty fahren,bei dem preis muss sie ja ordentlich was können,bezweifle aber das die besser oder genauso gut wie ne fox forx is


----------



## harryhallers (10. Juni 2004)

SteffenScott schrieb:
			
		

> manche haben halt nur das geld für ne überteuerte blechdose,fürs rennrad reichts dann nimmer
> ich würde aber gern mal ne lefty fahren,bei dem preis muss sie ja ordentlich was können,bezweifle aber das die besser oder genauso gut wie ne fox forx is


Ja, das habe ich auch überlegt, ab welche Preis der Performance-Gewinn nicht mehr Spürbar ist, sondern nur noch der Style zählt.

Fett sieht es aus und ich würde es auch gerne kaufen, aber ob sich die Kohle lohnt?

MLG Bang.


----------



## fab1o (10. Juni 2004)

spedersen schrieb:
			
		

> Jo. So sieht meins aus.
> Morgen gibts noh ne Lefty Elo Carbon. Spart 400g
> Bin dann unter 10 KG



nice Bike!  

für was eine UST Felge an deinem Road-Laufradsatz?


----------



## Schpoing (10. Juni 2004)

So, hier mal mein Spassgefährt!


----------



## Mr.Fork (10. Juni 2004)

scott-rider schrieb:
			
		

> nice Bike!
> 
> für was eine UST Felge an deinem Road-Laufradsatz?



Ist nen Mavic 819 , Der gleiche wie 3.1
Die neue Bezeichnung!
Gruß Sören


----------



## Nihil Baxter (10. Juni 2004)

Mein Vertex ist gerissen, deswegen diesmal was aus Stahl: http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=37370&password=&sort=1&cat=540&page=1


----------



## EARTHLING (10. Juni 2004)

@Nihil Baxter
Find ich wahnsinnig schön, den Blizzard-Rahmen, wenn der nur nicht zu schwer wäre. Ich glaube der bringst auf 2,3 kg. Wie ist das denn mit Deinem Vertex passiert ??? 

@Spedersen
Das Scalpel ist meines Erachtens eines der geilsten Bikes die es gibt. Da werde ich echt schwach. Ich hätte fast was Anderes geschrieben (peinlich)

Nadine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 328 (10. Juni 2004)

> Morgen gibts noh ne Lefty Elo Carbon. Spart 400g



*
Niemals....* !!!

...in der Austattung kommst nie unter 10kg, (die Version mit 
den Comp S light)


----------



## Nihil Baxter (10. Juni 2004)

@Earthling
Das Vertex ist am rechten Aussfallende gerissen, nach gerade mal 200 km. Ich tippe mal auf Materialfehler, da ich sowas von RM eigentlich nicht gewohnt bin. Der Blizzard Rahmen wiegt in der Grösse 19,5 Zoll tatsächlich 2390 gr.


----------



## fab1o (11. Juni 2004)

spedersen schrieb:
			
		

> Ist nen Mavic 819 , Der gleiche wie 3.1
> Die neue Bezeichnung!
> Gruß Sören



danke dass du mich aufklärst   das weiss ich natürlich!

du hast wohl die Frage nicht verstanden: weshalb du für den SCHLAUCH-Strassenreifen eine UST Felge benutzt!?!?


----------



## Fox (12. Juni 2004)

Schpoing schrieb:
			
		

> So, hier mal mein Spassgefährt!



Auch sehr fein... Entspricht ungefähr meinem eigenen Geschmack


----------



## Mr.Fork (12. Juni 2004)

328 schrieb:
			
		

> *
> Niemals....* !!!
> 
> ...in der Austattung kommst nie unter 10kg, (die Version mit
> den Comp S light)



Ja schade, Elo ist jetzt dran, bin aber tatsächlich noch knap über 10Kg.

Möglicherweise muss ich doch noch Reifen tauschen. Hmmm
Ach nö
Sp


----------



## DeepDownB (12. Juni 2004)

wer es noch nicht kennt lol


----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. Juni 2004)

DeepDownB schrieb:
			
		

> wer es noch nicht kennt lol




das erste baumarktbike im cc-kunstwerke-forum, aber geht in ordnung, mein schrotthaufen stand ja auch schon drin


----------



## cyclo (13. Juni 2004)

Mein K2 RazorBack SL (2003):











Gruss, 
Cyclo


----------



## Deleted 8297 (14. Juni 2004)

Hier nochmal ein schöneres Bild vom Stevens M6 ´03


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RacePhase (15. Juni 2004)

@Carnifex: Was hastn da für ne Stütze verbaut?


----------



## Einheimischer (15. Juni 2004)

RacePhase schrieb:
			
		

> @Carnifex: Was hastn da für ne Stütze verbaut?



Ich tippe auf USE Alien 

Grüße.


----------



## realbiker (15. Juni 2004)

cyclo schrieb:
			
		

> Mein K2 RazorBack SL (2003):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eines der geilsten Bikes die es gibt !!!


----------



## cyclo (15. Juni 2004)

*@ realbiker*
ja, denke ich auch.   Und kaum einer hat es! Also nicht gerade ein Bike von der Stange. Mit meinem Rahmen hatte ich noch Glück gehabt. Ich wollte unbedingt die SL Version mit den Carbonstreben. Das war dann der letzte Rahmen in der Schweiz.   Werde aber in geraumer Zeit den Dämpfer gegen einen Fox tauschen. 

Gruss,
Cyclo


----------



## Deleted 8297 (15. Juni 2004)

RacePhase schrieb:
			
		

> @Carnifex: Was hastn da für ne Stütze verbaut?



Genau, Einheimischer hat Recht, das ist ein USE Alien Alustütze.


----------



## Raddon (16. Juni 2004)

It'z a bike!






Da ich mit dem Rahmen eine, wie ich finde, recht gute Basis habe, ist meine Teileliste natürlich lang. Das erste (was jetzt schon dran ist) war der Lenker, ein Race Face Low Riser.

Achja, und der Sattel steht jetzt mittig und nicht mehr so nach unten. 


Als nächstes kommt eine neue Kurbel, danach ne neue Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geopard (16. Juni 2004)

hi
hier ist mein altes geiles bike :

nöll m3 bj93
judy sl 96iger wird nächster zeit ausgemustert
95iger hs 33
controltech vorbau
shannon sattelsütze

hm meine xt daumenschalter sind auch erste sahne

ganz neuer lrs von pedallwheels
american classic naben 719 mavic felgen
andere reifen kommen bald wieder drauf













was meint ihr?


----------



## Jackass1987 (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo Geopard,

eigentlich sieht der Rahmen schön aus, aber ich finde die Gabel grässlich 

Was ist den das für ein teil ? Die Farbe ist ja noch ok aber wenn ich mir das Teil so anschaue, kann die auch nicht wirklich viel bringen oder ?

Was ich richtig hammer finden würde, wenn du dir an das Bike ne Rock SHOX DUKE Race von 2002 in gelb dran packen würdest. Die sieht wirklich hammer aus und würde dein Bike wirklich aufwerten  Ich hoffe für dich das du kein 1 Zoll Schaftrohr brauchst 

Nur mal so ein gut gemeinter Tipp 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## geopard (16. Juni 2004)

hi jackass
die gabel war 1996 das nonplusultra
1340gr mit 63mm federweg, ist ne rock shox judy sl.
und soviel dm hat sie circa gekostet.
uvp 1299.

der rahmen war mal blau , ich wollte die gabel umlackieren,
nur habe ich mir in den kopf gestzt dass ne  neue her muss.
ne black oder ne leichte magura quake oder so.

ansich ist es so wie es sein sollte.
schlicht, solide,  stabil, leicht und klasse fahrbar.

gruss


----------



## *adrenalin* (17. Juni 2004)

Raddon schrieb:
			
		

> It'z a bike!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



meiner meinung nach ist der rahmen keine gute basis und bei den ganzen teilen, die du dir noch kaufen willst, hättest du besser von anfang an was vernünftiges gekauft.

so wird es richtig teuer!


----------



## peter_schoen (17. Juni 2004)

Mal mein neues: 

Mi-Tech Marathon Maßrahmen, mit German:A Airforce-Dämpfer
Hoffe, dass es in einer Woche aufgebaut ist (XT, 9.0, Marzocchi Marathon S, Louise, 98er Syncros-Stütze, etc.).

Poste nochmal wenn es soweit ist. 

Beste Grüße,
Peter


----------



## polo (17. Juni 2004)

Stimme adrenalin zu: Ich kenne den Cube Rahmen, man sitzt klasse drauf, er ist stabil und steif, aber eben sau schwer!
Ich brauche ja ein neues Rad, zunächst ging's ziemlich klar um ein No Saint, doch dann habe ich das hier gefunden:




Ich lasse mir gerade ein Preis machen mit XT, Duke SL, Ritchey Pro. Würde sicher teuerer werden, sieht aber einfach klasse aus...


----------



## jott_ka (17. Juni 2004)

Ok, dann geb ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu:


----------



## jott_ka (17. Juni 2004)

Und das Feld-/ Wald-/ Wiesen- Rad für gemäßigten Geländeeinsatz:


----------



## Clemens (17. Juni 2004)

@ Polo



> Ich brauche ja ein neues Rad



Den gleichen Rahmen kriegste Du auch hier in MUC als Fatmodul SX03..


----------



## polo (17. Juni 2004)

Richtig. Von Alpha Bikes war ich allerdings nicht sonderlich überzeugt (Beratung, Ahnung der Verkäufer), außerdem ist ist gerade die Optik, die mich am Drössiger reizt. Die führt der kleine Laden "Gegenwind" in Sendling, der einen sehr ordentlichen Eindruck machte.
Mal gucken, wie der Preis ist, allerdings sehe ich schon, daß ich doch zum No Saint greife...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (17. Juni 2004)

Oh ein Drössiger. Na da wird der Jürgen sich ja freuen das du dir ein Rad von Ihm ausgesucht hast


----------



## masterali (17. Juni 2004)

meiner meinung nach ist der rahmen keine gute basis und bei den ganzen teilen, die du dir noch kaufen willst, hättest du besser von anfang an was vernünftiges gekauft.

so wird es richtig teuer!


da stimm ich dir zu. Hab ich auch bei mir gemerkt. Aber da es sich um einen 04er Rahmen handelt seh ich auch keine Chance die sind noch schwerer da die so ne ultradicke Lackierung drauf haben. Bei meinem LTD 3 war das was anderes da war die Ausstattung von Grund auf besser. Ok mittlerweile habe ich auch schon fast jedes Teil gewechselt aber die Teile die man hat kann man auch mal an einen schönen leichten Rahmen bauen. Das Cube ist auf jeden Fall sehr steif und die Geo ist echt cool! Leider hat es mindestens 500 Gramm Übergewicht!


----------



## pefro (18. Juni 2004)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ich lasse mir gerade ein Preis machen mit XT, Duke SL, Ritchey Pro. Würde sicher teuerer werden, sieht aber einfach klasse aus...



soweit ich das von den velo-direkt jungs weiss, ist am drössinger doch der standard kinesis sl frame verbaut. so gesehen kannst du dir da jedes x beliebige bike mit dem frame aufbauen und dir entsprechende selbstdesignde decals selber draufpappen, falls dir das drössinger zu teuer wird. anders machen die das auch nicht und unter lack sind die dekore meines wissens auch net.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## IGGY (18. Juni 2004)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> soweit ich das von den velo-direkt jungs weiss, ist am drössinger doch der standard kinesis sl frame verbaut. so gesehen kannst du dir da jedes x beliebige bike mit dem frame aufbauen und dir entsprechende selbstdesignde decals selber draufpappen, falls dir das drössinger zu teuer wird. anders machen die das auch nicht und unter lack sind die dekore meines wissens auch net.
> 
> Gruß
> Peter


Stimmt genau. Und die Dekos sind nicht unter Lack!


----------



## mischuwi (18. Juni 2004)

Ich habe es ja kaum noch glauben können, aber ES IST VOLLBRACHT! Ich habe endlich eine neue Marathonwaffe! 

Hier die nötigen Details:
Rahmen: GMP CC-04
Gabel: RS Duke SL Air
Bremsen: Magura Marta 04
Laufradsatz: FSA XC-300
Schläuche: Schwalbe XXlight
Reifen: Schwalbe Black Shark 1.95
Innenlager: FSA Platinum Pro
Kurbeln: FSA Afterburner
Pedalen: Ritchey V3 Pro
Kette: SRAM PC-99 Hollow Pin
Kasette: SRAM 9.0
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.9
Schalthebel: SRAM X.0
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR (der verschwindet, sobald die SRAM Umwerfer draußen sind!  )
Steuersatz: Ritchey WCS
Vorbau: FSA XC-120
Lenker: Syntace Duraflite Carbon
Hörnchen: Roox MXC
Sattelstütze: Roox S4.2
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR
Flaschenhalter: Tune Wasserträger
Schaltzüge: Nokon

Kampfgewicht (fahrfertig): 10,731kg

Is es nicht schön?    







Übermorgen muss es dann auch gleich zeigen, ob es auch schnell ist! Schau mer mal.


----------



## pefro (18. Juni 2004)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe es ja kaum noch glauben können, aber ES IST VOLLBRACHT! Ich habe endlich eine neue Marathonwaffe!



Hallo!

Na das hört sich doch mal wieder nach einem richtig leckeren Bike an. Leider scheint das "Gesamtfoto" nicht zu funktionieren, sondern nur die Detail Bilder. Wie bist du denn zu dem FSA LRS gekommen? Kannst Du da mal ein bisschen was erzählen? Gewicht, Kosten, etc...

Gruß
Peter


----------



## mischuwi (19. Juni 2004)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Na das hört sich doch mal wieder nach einem richtig leckeren Bike an. Leider scheint das "Gesamtfoto" nicht zu funktionieren, sondern nur die Detail Bilder.



Sollte jetzt funktionieren.



			
				pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bist du denn zu dem FSA LRS gekommen? Kannst Du da mal ein bisschen was erzählen? Gewicht, Kosten, etc...
> 
> Gruß
> Peter



Den LRS gibt es in dem ein oder anderen Online-shop. (musste mal bei vivisimo.com suchen) Ich habe ihr aber über Ebay geordert. Er hat jeweils 24 Speichen und wiegt (gewogene) 1.765g (787g+978g). Zur Funktion kann ich wegen fehlender Erfahrungswerte leider noch nichts sagen. Das kommt dann nächste Woche. Live zu bestaunen ist das Bike dann am So beim Biesenrode-Marathon.


----------



## masterali (19. Juni 2004)

Hi,

ein wirklich leckeres Bike!! Aber ich glaub den Duraflite Carbon darf man eigentlich nur in Verbindung mit dem F99 fahren. Warum has du den FSA Vorbau gewählt??


----------



## Gravity (20. Juni 2004)

wie gefällts euch??

9,4 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raddon (20. Juni 2004)

masterali schrieb:
			
		

> da stimm ich dir zu. Hab ich auch bei mir gemerkt. Aber da es sich um einen 04er Rahmen handelt seh ich auch keine Chance die sind noch schwerer da die so ne ultradicke Lackierung drauf haben. Bei meinem LTD 3 war das was anderes da war die Ausstattung von Grund auf besser. Ok mittlerweile habe ich auch schon fast jedes Teil gewechselt aber die Teile die man hat kann man auch mal an einen schönen leichten Rahmen bauen. Das Cube ist auf jeden Fall sehr steif und die Geo ist echt cool! Leider hat es mindestens 500 Gramm Übergewicht!



Mir ging es auch nie darum, ein super light-weight bike auf die Füsse zu stellen. Haltbar und steif soll er sein...

Außerdem sagte ich nie, dass ich mir jetzt sofort ne neue Federgabel und anderen Schnickschnack kaufe. Wenn ich sofort Geld für ein besseres Bike auf der Kralle gehabt hätte, wäre es ein anderes geworden.


----------



## *adrenalin* (21. Juni 2004)

masterali schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ein wirklich leckeres Bike!! Aber ich glaub den Duraflite Carbon darf man eigentlich nur in Verbindung mit dem F99 fahren. Warum has du den FSA Vorbau gewählt??



nee, andersherum ist´s richtig: du darst den f99-vorbau nur mit dafür freigegebenen lenkern fahren (wg. der punktuellen klemmung).

daher kein problem...


----------



## masterali (21. Juni 2004)

ja genau. hab ich auch gerade in der "Bedienungsanleitung" gelesen.
Naja heut ist die neue "Kommandozentrale" meines Rades fertig geworden. Bis auf die Bremshebel wurde alles geändert.

Rahmen:          Cube LTD 3 2002 18"
Gabel:             Rock Shox Duke SL 100 2002
Steuersatz:      Ritchey integriert
Vorbau:           F 99 90 mm
Lenker:            Duraflite Carbon
Griffe:             Extralite Neogrips
Bar Ends:         XLC Ultralight Team gekürzt
Shifter:           Shimano XT
Bremsen:         Magura HS 33 mit selfmade Carbon-Brakebooster
Umwerfer:       Shimano XT 2002
Schaltwerk:     Shimano XT 2002
Kabel:             Shimano SIS
Kurbel:            Shimano XT 04
Pedale:           Scott
Kette:             XT 04
Kassette:        XT 04
Laufräder:       Tune MIG 75/MAG 200 X517
Reifen:            Little Albert 2,1
Schläuche:      Schwalbe Xlight
Schnellspanner: AC 16 + 17
Satteklemme:    Extralite The Clamp
Sattel:             SLR XP
Stütze:            Ritchey WCS

Gesamtgewicht: 10,6 KG (wird aber noch einiges geändert)

und wie findet ihr das Bike??

vernüftige Bilder folgen bei Gelegenheit!!


----------



## pefro (21. Juni 2004)

masterali schrieb:
			
		

> ja genau. hab ich auch gerade in der "Bedienungsanleitung" gelesen.
> Naja heut ist die neue "Kommandozentrale" meines Rades fertig geworden. Bis auf die Bremshebel wurde alles geändert.
> 
> Rahmen:          Cube LTD 3 2002 18"
> ...



Also es ist sicher ein schönes Bike und Hauptsache ist erstmal, das Du damit glücklich wirst. Aber wenn Du schon so fragst   :

Ich finde die Zusammenstellung wenig sinnvoll. Auf der einen Seite hast Du recht schwere Teile wie den Rahmen, die "bleischweren" HS33 - auf der anderen Seite feilscht Du mit nem F99 den Duraflite Carbon, Extralite und Tune LRS anscheinend um jedes Gramm. Ist Insgesamt für mich, sowohl aus Preis- Stabilitäts- als auch Gewichtssicht wenig stimmig zusammengestellt!

Gruß
Peter


----------



## masterali (21. Juni 2004)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Also es ist sicher ein schönes Bike und Hauptsache ist erstmal, das Du damit glücklich wirst. Aber wenn Du schon so fragst   :
> 
> Ich finde die Zusammenstellung wenig sinnvoll. Auf der einen Seite hast Du recht schwere Teile wie den Rahmen, die "bleischweren" HS33 - auf der anderen Seite feilscht Du mit nem F99 den Duraflite Carbon, Extralite und Tune LRS anscheinend um jedes Gramm. Ist Insgesamt für mich, sowohl aus Preis- Stabilitäts- als auch Gewichtssicht wenig stimmig zusammengestellt!
> 
> ...



ja bedingt hast du recht. die hs 33 ist aber eine geile sorglos Bremse die ich einmal im Jahr einstelle und neue Beläge draufziehe. Bei einer V-Brake müsste ich jeden Monat die Bremse neu justieren und die Bremskraft ist vorallem bei Nässe nicht annähernd so gut. Der Rahmen ist natürlich sehr schwer. Ich hab das Bike vor zwei Jahren als Komplettbike gekauft und nach und nach umgerüst. Ich bin noch Schüler und da kann man sich nicht auf einmal ein 4000  Custom-Bike kaufen.


----------



## SteffenScott (21. Juni 2004)

masterali schrieb:
			
		

> ja bedingt hast du recht. die hs 33 ist aber eine geile sorglos Bremse die ich einmal im Jahr einstelle und neue Beläge draufziehe. Bei einer V-Brake müsste ich jeden Monat die Bremse neu justieren und die Bremskraft ist vorallem bei Nässe nicht annähernd so gut.



du bist noch nie ne xtr v-brake gefahren oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (21. Juni 2004)

masterali schrieb:
			
		

> ja bedingt hast du recht. die hs 33 ist aber eine geile sorglos Bremse die ich einmal im Jahr einstelle und neue Beläge draufziehe. Bei einer V-Brake müsste ich jeden Monat die Bremse neu justieren und die Bremskraft ist vorallem bei Nässe nicht annähernd so gut. Der Rahmen ist natürlich sehr schwer. Ich hab das Bike vor zwei Jahren als Komplettbike gekauft und nach und nach umgerüst. Ich bin noch Schüler und da kann man sich nicht auf einmal ein 4000  Custom-Bike kaufen.



Gebe dir mit der HS33 voll Recht   Habe mir auch ein Leichtbike aufgebaut (10,1) aber die HS33 ist Pflicht!


----------



## masterali (21. Juni 2004)

SteffenScott schrieb:
			
		

> du bist noch nie ne xtr v-brake gefahren oder?



nein noch nicht. aber meine Erfahrungberichte zu V-Brakes sehen folgender Maßen aus:

1. Shimano Alivio Arme + Deore Bremshebel. Im trockenen war ich von der Bremsleistung überrascht. Gar nicht so schlecht. Aber bei Nässe kommt nix an den Flanken an. Bei Nässe gefährlich!!!!

2. Shimano XT komplett Arme + Bremshebel. sehr weicher Druckpunkt, Arme flexen auch spürbar. Hat mir nicht so gefallen. Bremsleistung bei Nässe aber besser als 1. Kombi.

3. AVID ??? Hebelergonomie viel besser als Shimano. Gutes Übersetzungsverhältnis im Trockenem und Nassen am Besten aller V-Brakes!!

Warum zur XTR-Bremse greifen??? Dann hab ich nur noch ein Shimano-Teil mehr am Rad. Wenn V-Brake dann AVID!!!


----------



## pefro (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo,



			
				masterali schrieb:
			
		

> ja bedingt hast du recht. die hs 33 ist aber eine geile sorglos Bremse die ich einmal im Jahr einstelle und neue Beläge draufziehe. Bei einer V-Brake müsste ich jeden Monat die Bremse neu justieren und die Bremskraft ist vorallem bei Nässe nicht annähernd so gut. Der Rahmen ist natürlich sehr schwer. Ich hab das Bike vor zwei Jahren als Komplettbike gekauft und nach und nach umgerüst. Ich bin noch Schüler und da kann man sich nicht auf einmal ein 4000  Custom-Bike kaufen.



Dann bist Du die richtige VBrake noch nicht gefahren. Kauf Dir mal ne Avid SD7, die ist sowohl was die Power als auch die Dosierbarkeit angeht einer HS33 überlegen. Warum eine Felgenbremse einer anderen Felgenbremse im Nassbremsverhalten überlegen sein soll, wird wohl Dein Geheimnis bleiben - wie wäre es mal mit anderen Gummis?   

Wenn Du sagst, das Dein Budget begrenzt ist, verstehe ich die Zusammenstellung erst recht nicht, für den Preis des Tune LRS hättest Du auch nen leichteren Rahmen plus leichten LRS bekommen - aber jeder so wie er will!

Gruß
Peter


----------



## derMichi (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo! 

Hier nun auch mal mein CC-Kunstwerk:

Reifen: Michelin Hot S 2,2" tubeless
Felgen: MAVIC XM 819 disc UST
Speichen: DTcomp
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite Gel Flow
Sattelstütze: Ritchey Pro
Griffe: DaBomb Lock On
Lenker: Ritchey Pro Rizer 31,8mm 
Vorbau: Ritchey Pro O/S
Steuersatz: Ritchey Pro Integrated
Kette: HG 93
Kassette: SRAM x9
Kurbel und Schaltung: Shimano LX, ansonsten komplett XT
Dämpfer: DT Swiss SSD 210 L
Federgabel: Marzocchi MX Pro ETA ´04
Bremsen: Magura Louise FR ´04
Tacho: Sigma BC 1200
Rahmen: by w³.firebike.de
Pedale: Shimano SPD 520er schwarz


Eure Meinung?


----------



## derMichi (21. Juni 2004)

Einsatzzweck: Es sollte sowohl Alpentauglich sein als auch für längere Touren/kleine (!) Marathons mithalten können. Vorwiegend wird im Wald gefahren (sowohl unbefestigte als auch befestigte Waldwege). 

Nun bin ich auf eure Kommentare gespannt...


----------



## junkyjerk (21. Juni 2004)

gefällt mir sehr gut dein bike.. respekt


----------



## der alte ron (21. Juni 2004)

@masterali : Ich kann dich bezüglich der magura gut verstehen und das bike ist  wenn mal wieder geld in der kasse ist kannst du dir ja das elite rahmenset holen ! Die anderen teile kannst du ja getrost übernehmen.

@klenkes: wie fahren sich die reifen , rollwiederstand , seitenhalt auf schotter und nassen wurzeln wie breit sind die und was wiegen sie ???????
THX ,
        Nikolay


----------



## Rune Roxx (22. Juni 2004)

masterali schrieb:
			
		

> 3. AVID ??? Hebelergonomie viel besser als Shimano. Gutes Übersetzungsverhältnis im Trockenem und Nassen am Besten aller V-Brakes!!
> 
> Warum zur XTR-Bremse greifen??? Dann hab ich nur noch ein Shimano-Teil mehr am Rad. Wenn V-Brake dann AVID!!!



Definitiv. Habe an einem Rad XTR-V-Brake und am anderen SD 7. Die Shimano kommt in keinem Bereich auch nur annähernd an die Avid ran!


----------



## Manitou (22. Juni 2004)

jott_ka schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, dann geb ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu:




Wahnsinn!!! Ein Traumrad    


Manitou


----------



## Manitou (22. Juni 2004)

Manitou schrieb:
			
		

> Wahnsinn!!! Ein Traumrad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## masterali (22. Juni 2004)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Peter, für die 500  des LRS hätte ich aber nur einen 0815 Rahmen und LRS bekommen. Also hab ich lieber eine Tune-LRS der absolut genial ist und den nicht jeder fährt. 

Die HS 33 hat einfach durch das Hydraulikprinzip mehr Kraft und ist so auf Nässe überlegen.

Naja vielleicht probier ichs mal nächstes Jahr mit ner V-Brake. Ich glaub ich probier die SD 7 echt mal aus. Und wenn die nicht wie ne Gustav M zugreift komm ich dich mal besuchen und dann gibts ein paar uaf die LöFFEL


----------



## masterali (22. Juni 2004)

@der alte ron: endlich mal jemand der mich versteht!!

Hab mir auch schon das Elite-Set mit Skareb Super überlegt. Ich muss nächstes Jahr dann mal Gewicht + Preis genau abchecken!!!

Dann bin ich aber locker unter 10 Kilo. Dann kann man ja die 9 Kilo-Grenze in Angriff nehmen


----------



## masterali (22. Juni 2004)

wenn ich mir V-Brakes hole dann in schwarz. DIE SD 7 gibts aber nur in Nickel und mattgrau o. ä.  :kotz: 

Naja und die SD ULTIMATE ist schweineteuer!! Vielleicht gibts die SD  7 nächstes Jahr in schwarz dann wärs ne Überlegung wert.

Die kosete echt nicht die Welt. Was mir aufgefallen ist. Es gibt die Single Digit und die Single Dial 7 wo liegt da der Unterschied??


----------



## polo (22. Juni 2004)

"Dial" ist immer der Hebel
Die SD 7 (Bremskörper) gibt's bei TNC Hamburg für 49 inkl. Versand - das günstigste Angebot, das ich gefunden habe.


----------



## pefro (22. Juni 2004)

masterali schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Peter, für die 500  des LRS hätte ich aber nur einen 0815 Rahmen und LRS bekommen. Also hab ich lieber eine Tune-LRS der absolut genial ist und den nicht jeder fährt.
> 
> Die HS 33 hat einfach durch das Hydraulikprinzip mehr Kraft und ist so auf Nässe überlegen.
> 
> Naja vielleicht probier ichs mal nächstes Jahr mit ner V-Brake. Ich glaub ich probier die SD 7 echt mal aus. Und wenn die nicht wie ne Gustav M zugreift komm ich dich mal besuchen und dann gibts ein paar uaf die LöFFEL



Klar, wie gesagt immer jeder so wie er will. Ich würde für nen HT Rahmen auch keine Unsummen ausgeben - so tolle Unterschiede gibts da nicht mehr. Und nen Grossmann oder Nox gibts für unter 400 Euro...

Die HS33 ist eigentlich dafür bekannt, das sie zwar sehr gut dosierbar ist, aber wirklich kein Kraftmonster. Die Avid SD7 ist um etliches bissiger, also die Sache mit dem Nassbremsverhalten solltest Du nochmal überdenken - ich bin beide schon gefahren und kann es absolut nicht nachvollziehen!

Gruß
Peter


----------



## masterali (22. Juni 2004)

den Nox-Rahmen hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut.

Der Preis is ok

Die GEO *******
Die Gewichtsangabe unreal!!! 

Wenns die Avid in schwarz geben würde glaub ich hätte ich sie schon bestellt


----------



## harryhallers (22. Juni 2004)

jott_ka schrieb:
			
		

> Und das Feld-/ Wald-/ Wiesen- Rad für gemäßigten Geländeeinsatz:


Hamma, finde ich fett das Teil.

Was kostet sowas?

LG Bang.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. Juni 2004)

damits hier nicht zu schön wird, mal ein weniger geiles kunstwerk, nämlich meins:

- jetzt mit Mavic Crossroc -500gramm
- ultraprogressive Anlenkung, bald wird der Radstand gelängert, die Anlenkung wird noch progressiver, flacherer Lenkwinkel und niedrigerer schwerpunkt 
- bald mit Michelin XLS Tubeless
- bald neues Cockpit 

Ihr könnts auch in meiner Galerie bewerten.


----------



## pefro (22. Juni 2004)

Ach Lord Helmchen - definitiv immer noch eines der geilsten Bikes, dieses Forums hier   

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## headbug (23. Juni 2004)

Hmm Satel ist ja hoch, aber wenn das nicht genug wäre ist der auch noch sehr weit vorne warum?


----------



## jott_ka (23. Juni 2004)

Bang schrieb:
			
		

> Hamma, finde ich fett das Teil.
> 
> Was kostet sowas?
> 
> LG Bang.



Tja, gute Frage. Wenn ich alles neu gekauft hätte, wäre es bestimmt nicht ganz günstig gewesen, aber die meisten Teile inkl. Rahmen hatte ich übrig, als mein Principia fertig aufgebaut war, musste also nur STI- Hebel, Lenker, Vorbau, Umlenkrolle für die Bremsen und Reifen neu kaufen. Die Gabel hab ich bei einem Händler in der Ecke des Lagers gefunden und für ihn entsorgt


----------



## fab1o (26. Juni 2004)

aktuelles Pic meiner Maschine:
(Rahmenwechsel wegen Schaden)

Scott Team Issue 

nach wie vor 9,8kg in Grösse L


----------



## IGGY (26. Juni 2004)

Sehr schönes Rad   
Nur der Kettenstrebenschutz ist ein Verbrechen


----------



## Lord Helmchen (26. Juni 2004)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Lord Helmchen - definitiv immer noch eines der geilsten Bikes, dieses Forums hier
> 
> Gruß
> Peter



die ironie hat mich grad angesprungen und hat mir in die nase gebissen, schreib sowas nie wieder!!!
übrigens, es wippt immer noch nicht!!! Liegt sicher sehr am Dämpfer...

hab aber mal darüber nachgedacht den Race Bike HT Rahmen zu kaufen, scheißbillig und optischer Porno  Dann bin ich wenigstens von den 14kg weg!

Das Scott ist übrigens sehr scharf, nur den Kettenstrebenschutz ist widerlich, der beißt ins Auge! Selbst ein schlauch mit Kabelbindern wäre dezenter ausgefallen


----------



## Lord Helmchen (26. Juni 2004)

headbug schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm Satel ist ja hoch, aber wenn das nicht genug wäre ist der auch noch sehr weit vorne warum?



weils bei 40 % SAG wieder stimmt, man erschauts zwar nicht, aber das Innenlager hängt bei 38cm fest (ausgefedert) und und ich draufsitz dann ist die kiste schon wieder ganz anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (27. Juni 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> ... ...weils bei 40 % SAG wieder stimmt, ... ....


40% sag und kein wippen , bei einem eingelenker , ohne plattvormdämpfung  - eine erklärung bitte !!
Nikolay


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Juni 2004)

1. einstellbare Progression am Shock works AT Dämpfer
2. insgesamt ungewöhnliches Verhalten des Dämpfers (verhält sich in linearster Einstellung fast wie ne Stahlfeder, aber irgendwie doch anders  )
3. durch die Kombination aus Progression des Fahrwerkes und linearster Einstellung des Dämpfers wird das Wippen auf Null zusammengestrichen, frag mich nicht wies funzt aber es funzt...

aber wie fährt es sich? Ganz einfach, du setzt dich drauf, das Fahrwerk sinkt ein, du fährt los, du hast absolut kein wippen, sobald aber ein schlag kommt fängt das Fahrwerk an zu arbeiten, gibt aber immer nur wenig federweg frei, nach oben hin ist aber immer noch extrem viel Platz, d.h. im Notfall macht der Dämpfer richtig Federweg frei, durch die gewaltige Progression ist er mir aber trotz des Mammut-SAGs noch nie durchgeschlagen.  Wollt ja schon immer mal ein Video drehen ums zu dokumentieren, aber wurde bisher nix, der pefro wird gleich seinen kommentar zu abgeben, der wartet immer noch aufs video! 

Am Dämpfer sind beim Wiegetritt und in die Pedale springen (mehr Wiegetritt kann man kaum erzeugen) maximal drei Millimeter Arbeit auszumachen (so, auf 55mm Hub), macht so 2cm Wippen am Hinterrad im Wiegetritt, der große SAG zeigt aber auch dass ich nicht mit zu hartem Dämpfer fahre. Drum lach ich immer so wenn se alle dasitzen und heulen dass ihr Fahrwerk wippt...

Gruß, der Stefan


----------



## der alte ron (27. Juni 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> ...frag mich nicht wies funzt aber es funzt...


Genau das würde mich interessieren ! Wie verhällt sich das ganze wenn du einen ganz normalen sag von 15-20% einstellst und bei der linearen einstellung des dämpfers bleibst ? Ich frage weil ich auch unter die fullyfahrer geraten bin , am dienstag hol ich das bike ab . Entweder es wird liebe auf dem ersten blick oder ich werf es in den flus und fahr nie mehr mountainbike !
Nikolay

P.S.: Werden die winkel bei so einem sag zu flach ?


----------



## pefro (27. Juni 2004)

lordhelmchen schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wollt ja schon immer mal ein Video drehen ums zu dokumentieren, aber wurde bisher nix, der pefro wird gleich seinen kommentar zu abgeben, der wartet immer noch aufs video!



Neeein, wie kommst Du denn darauf?   



			
				der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich frage weil ich auch unter die fullyfahrer geraten bin , am dienstag hol ich das bike ab...



Hats endlich geklappt mit Deinem Bergwerk Bike?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Juni 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das würde mich interessieren ! Wie verhällt sich das ganze wenn du einen ganz normalen sag von 15-20% einstellst und bei der linearen einstellung des dämpfers bleibst ? Ich frage weil ich auch unter die fullyfahrer geraten bin , am dienstag hol ich das bike ab . Entweder es wird liebe auf dem ersten blick oder ich werf es in den flus und fahr nie mehr mountainbike !
> Nikolay
> 
> P.S.: Werden die winkel bei so einem sag zu flach ?



alle kommen auf den fully-dreh, bitte kloppt euch nicht mit plattform dämpfern rum sondern achtet auf ne gute kinematik*. Wenn du übrigens auf das obige Bild meines Bikes schaust, dann wirst du sehen dass alles recht steil ist und auch der Sattel weit vorne ist, dass passt schon alles wenn ich draufsitze 

nun nochmal zu kinematik:
mit den 3 dutzend getesteten Degressiven Kinematiken hats nicht gewippt aber auch nie akzeptabel gefedert, mit den  linearen Kinematiken in allen federwegsklassen hats fast nimmer gewippt, je höher die übersetzung desto mehr hats gewippt, mit der progressiven (so wies oben ausschaut) wippt absolut nix mehr.


Wies sich bei 20% Sag mit linearer Anlenkung verhalten würde? Hmmm, mit wenig Progression am Dämpfer würde es wohl leicht schaukeln, mit hoher Progression am Dämpfer würde ich wohl fast gar net schaukeln aber auch nicht den kompletten federweg nutzen. So wie es jetzt ist sollts eingentlich immer sein, die Kinematik hab ich mir übrigens bei dem RB Cross-Country-Bike abgeschaut, das hat ne ähnliche Progression und nen recht linearen Luftdämpfer (der Float)

bild gibbet hier, wenn ichs Geld hätte wärs schon wegen der Frästeile meiner, also wenn dich Bergwerk weiter vertröstet, spar dir Geld und kauf dir für 1000Euro samt Float RL den hier:




man beachte die pervers geilen frästeile und die kinematik, wie bei mir, nur um ein paar grad nach vorne geneigt und mit weniger federweg. 

Gruß, der Stefan

*ich teile diese meinung u.a. mit dani und einigen anderen, nämlich dass man eine scheiß-kinematik nicht mit plattformdämpfern ausgleichen sollte, wie z.B. Bergamont deren Evolve Antribstechnik ne degressive Anlenkung ist die mit nem Plattformdämpfer gebügelt wird :kotz: (ne Antiwipphilfe deren Degression mit ner Progressiven Dämpfung ausgeglichen wird, aus nem bockigen Durchschlagsfahrwerk wird quasi ein Flickwerk mit ner Wackelkennlinie :kotz: )


----------



## Deleted9832 (27. Juni 2004)

Sieht man bestimmt nicht so schnell!!!
MfG.Groszi


----------



## headbug (27. Juni 2004)

Hmm was sind denn das für Spacer unterm Vorbau, sieht aus wie ne Federung die da irgendwie drunter gequetscht wurde (also überm Steuersatz-unterm Vorbau)


----------



## Smooth* (27. Juni 2004)

Also die Sitzposition ist schon ziemlich Oma-like.


----------



## pefro (27. Juni 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> ...bild gibbet hier, wenn ichs Geld hätte wärs schon wegen der Frästeile meiner...



wo hast Du das denn ausgegraben? Auf der Homepage von RaceBikes finde ich gar nichts dazu?!

Gruß
Peter


----------



## der alte ron (27. Juni 2004)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Hats endlich geklappt mit Deinem Bergwerk Bike?
> Gruß
> Peter


Nein , die sind erstmal für mich gestorben . Das wäre ja auch ein hardtail gewesen . Es ist etwas ganz anderes geworden ! Meine cam ist leider zusammen mit meiner freundin auf urlaub , aber nächste woche .... ach ja , schau mal unter meinem nic  .
@Stefan
Wie die kinematik meines rahmens ist weis ich nicht ,es ist ein viergelenker der dämpfer schein aber mit recht niedriger übersetzung angelenkt zu werden , ob progressiv oder degressiv weis ich leider auch nicht , wie erkennt man sowas . Bislang hat mich so etwas nicht so sehr interessiert , wenn alles glatt gelaufen wäre , würde ich jetzt wieder hardtail fahren , fand ich bislang 'lustiger' . Aber irgendwie habe ich trotzdem ein gutes gefühl beider ganzen sache , ...noch zwei mal schlafen  .
Nikolay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted9832 (27. Juni 2004)

@headbug,
3 insges. 35mm Alu-Spacer 1 1/8" von Syntace mit großem geriffelten Außendurchmesser, zur Zeit megacool in unserer Szene. Sieht im Original viel besser aus als das Bild.
MfG. Groszi


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Juni 2004)

also, das bike wäre wunderschön wenn du doch bitte die 3 dutzend spacer rausnimmst und das steuerrohr kürzt, so ist das ganze doch total überhöht, halbes harley-feeling, hast du rückenprobleme oder warum fährst du das so hoch?


----------



## Deleted9832 (27. Juni 2004)

@Lord Helmchen,
na gut, dann nehm ich sie eben raus. Ich finde sie zwar auch optisch sehr interessant, aber über Geschmack läßt sich ja bekanntlich nicht streiten, da jeder einen anderen hat.
Immer schön frisch bleiben.
MfG.Groszi


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Juni 2004)

wollte dich nicht persönlich angreifen, aber diese höhe geht zu lasten des spaßfaktors und dein antritt wird auch schlechter, also am besten spacerturm raus und warpantrieb genießen


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Juni 2004)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> wo hast Du das denn ausgegraben? Auf der Homepage von RaceBikes finde ich gar nichts dazu?!
> 
> Gruß
> Peter



bei den tschechen auf der race-bike seite, die deutsche ist nicht mehr akutell!

www.racebike.cz , die haben 3 mal so viele rahmen wie die deutsche Palette!
Wenns Sprachprobleme gibt, einfach durchklicken, findest bestimmt  Dat Ding heißt Speedster!

@der alte Ron, bild vom Bike her, oder sag einfach hersteller und modell, ich mach nen spruch zur kinematik!


----------



## rigger (27. Juni 2004)

Hier ma mein neues, noch im Aufbau!


----------



## pefro (28. Juni 2004)

Hast Du nen Blumenladen?   

Gruß
Peter


----------



## headbug (28. Juni 2004)

Auch eine Art des LEichtbaus einfach mal die Mäntek weglassen 
und wer auch keine Schatlzüge hat der braucht auch keinen Umwerfer


----------



## der alte ron (28. Juni 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] alte Ron, bild vom Bike her, oder sag einfach hersteller und modell, ich mach nen spruch zur kinematik! ... ...


Hier ist ein link , das bike wird allerdings ganz anders aufgebaut !
http://www.tomac.com/2003/bikes/98_spec_pro_large.html
Vorab schon mal danke !

@nils , das mit dem namen am sitzrohr finde ich cool .

Nikolay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (28. Juni 2004)

@ rigger 

das find ich ja richtig gemein von dir, dass du den alten Stevens Rahmen einfach in die Ecke geschmissen hast  Ein bissl Respekt gebührt dem auch 

Was war eigentlich mit dem Rahmen ??? Hattest du nicht nen Sturz oder einen Zusammenprall mit nem Baum ? Deine Black scheints ja überlebt zu haben aebr warum hast du keine Decals mehr drauf ???

Bitte um Aufklärung und genaue Gewichtsangaben, wenns fertig ist 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## BiNo (28. Juni 2004)

Hier mal mein Drahtesel


----------



## rigger (28. Juni 2004)

@Pefro 
is nich meiner, der von meiner Mom, bin aber Juniorcheffe!!   

@headbug  
Schaltzüge (Nokon  ) liegen, der Umwerfer is noch nicht beim Händler angekommen, nen Schnellspanner fürs Sitzrohr fehlt noch und neues felgenband brauche ich auch noch (daher keine Mäntel)   

@der alte ron  
Ja den Namen hatte ich bestellt aber da der Teamname auf dem Oberrohr zu lang ist hatte mich der Lutz angerufen (Super Service   )um zu fragen wie wir das jetzt machen, ich hatte vorher in der BSN noch das Bild der Speedrohloff gesehen und hab vorgeschlagen den Namen doch so draufzumachen.
Ist leider ein bisschen zu groß geraten, kann jetzt keine Downswing Umwerfer benutzen da der dann den Namen verdecken würde, aber egal sieht trotzdemziemlich geil aus!!    

@Jackass Der ist nicht in die Ecke geschmissen worden!!! Der ist ordentlich an den Fuß der Schleifendruckmaschine (das rote ding in der Ecke) gelehnt worden!   
Jupp mit Bike volles Pfund vorn Baum und der bremshebel hat ne ordentliche Kerbe reingeschlagen.




Die Decals der Black sind ab weil die sich langsam abgelöst haben und sich der Drech drunter gesammelt hat.    Da hab ich die abgemacht, ich find es sieht garnicht ma schlecht aus!   Die alte ist auch nur Übergangsweise drin da ich so schnell wie möglich biken wollte, ich hab ja noch ne Black Super Air die dabei war. Bei der fehlte noch die Druckstufe/Lockout, die hat mir Lutz aber nachgeschickt muss ich nur noch einbauen (wenn ich das ma hinkriege   )

Mehr bilder vom Aufbau findet ihr hier !

Genaue Auflistung aller teile mit Gewichtsangaben folgen dann noch.


----------



## noch ein Jörg (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
hier ist mein Bike. Ist zwar nicht das leichteste, auch nicht mein schönstes aber doch mein Lieblingsbike, welches auch am meisten genutzt wird.
Gruss Jörg


----------



## lelebebbel (29. Juni 2004)

nicht dein schönstes? dann lass mal die andern auch noch sehen...

ich find das teil nämlich echt schön    , sehr elegant aufgebaut! ob avid die bremse extra für diesen rahmen in der farbe anbietet?


----------



## IGGY (29. Juni 2004)

Ich finde es auch toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (29. Juni 2004)

Ich finde das Bike auch super, jetzt noch die Tasche ab und den Vorbau richtig rum und es ist perfekt   

Grüße.


----------



## HILLKILLER (29. Juni 2004)

Hi!

Nun mein Bike...

Is zwar nich so die ultimative CC-Waffe, aber es ist trotzdem für lange Touren zu gebrauchen. Auf dem Red Bull hab ich bis jetzt ca. 13000 km verbracht (in 2 Jahren). Es wiegt ca. 12,4 kg ( Beim Kauf ca.13,5 kg).






[topic off]Aber da mir zum schnellen vorankommen das Oberrohr etwas kurz ist such ich einen HT oder Fully Rahmen mit mindestens 610 mm langen Oberrohr. 
Hat wer was für mich hat, dann bitte eine PM...[topic on]

HK


----------



## noch ein Jörg (29. Juni 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde das Bike auch super, jetzt noch die Tasche ab und den Vorbau richtig rum und es ist perfekt
> 
> Grüße.




Ja ja die Tasche... Ist ein Kompromiss, dafür fahr ich die Marathons nicht mehr mit Camelbak. 
Wieso aber den Vorbau richtig rum?   
Gruss Jörg


----------



## Einheimischer (29. Juni 2004)

noch ein Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ja die Tasche... Ist ein Kompromiss, dafür fahr ich die Marathons nicht mehr mit Camelbak.
> Wieso aber den Vorbau richtig rum?
> Gruss Jörg



Naja ich fahre halt lieber gestreckt, deshalb hab ich meinen Vorbau so montiert, dass er einen negativen Winkel hat, sieht imho auch besser aus, wenn du dich aber so wohlfühlst lass in so.
Und zur Tasche, ich kenn die Problematik, ich stopf halt alles ins Trikot - hab auch für mich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man im Grunde nur Pumpe, Ersatzschlauch und Reifenheber , evtl. noch ein Minitool brauch und das passt in jedes Trikot.

Aber wie gesagt schönes Bike


----------



## rigger (29. Juni 2004)

So hier ma ein kurzes Update, noch nicht ganz fertig, aber fast!!!   
Noch zu machen ist Umwerfer richtig montieren, bremsklötze einbauen, schaltung einstellen.





Anbei ma meine Teileliste
Aufbau Teamrahmen

Teile	Gewicht
Endorfin Teamrahmen + Steuersatz, Schnellspanner	1951
Manitou Black Super 100mm	       1860
LX Innenlager	      255
LX Kurbelgarnitour	      644
LX Kette 108 Glieder    268
Deore Umwerfer 	     127
XT Schaltwerk	     247
LX Shifter	     245
Ritchey V3 Comp	     392
Laufrad vorne	     873
Laufrad hinten +LX Kassette	1455
Michelin XLS	    1093
Ritchey Schläuche	     360
SLR XP Sattel	     158
Ritchey PRO Sattelstütze	297
Avid SD 5 Bremshebel	200
Avid SD 5 Bremsen 	388
SKS Schutzblechhalterung	13
Lizard Skins Kettenstrebenschutz	20
Sigma BC 1200	      34
Syntace VRO "S" 55-105mm	  211
Syntace Ultralite Lenker 630	  181
Syntace Bar Plugs	      21
Syntace Screw on Grips	105
XLC Team Barends	      57
2 Topeak Flaschenhalter	96
Nokon Bremszug	      98
Nokon Schaltzug	     113
	                                                 11762g


----------



## headbug (30. Juni 2004)

rigger schrieb:
			
		

> So hier ma ein kurzes Update, noch nicht ganz fertig, aber fast!!!
> Noch zu machen ist Umwerfer richtig montieren, bremsklötze einbauen, schaltung einstellen.


Das ist echt eine schande...  








Das es nicht auch bei mir inner Gagrage steht


----------



## jott_ka (30. Juni 2004)

Manitou schrieb:
			
		

> Manitou schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## der alte ron (30. Juni 2004)

rigger schrieb:
			
		

> ...... ... 11762g... ... ...


Eeek ! Das kann doch gar nicht sein , so viel wiegt mein ungetuntes fully mit talas als gabel , hope disc und ust ! Das gewicht kann nicht stimmen .
Das bike gefällt mir auf dem bild , ehrlich .
Nikolay


----------



## Gorth (30. Juni 2004)

naja bei ner 1800er Gabel und nem fast zwei Kilo Rahmen, dazu noch ein VRO Cockpit - da kommen solche Gewichte schonmal zustande 

Nichtsdestotrotz ist es sehr gelungen!  So ein schönes Rad bringt einen schon ins Grübeln


----------



## Jackass1987 (30. Juni 2004)

wieso den nicht 11,76 kg ? 

Ich habe einen ähnlichen Aufbau mit meinem Cube + Clara + Duke ( bald Magura O24u ) und ich habe noch mehr kleine leichte Teile verbaut und bringe auch schon 1,,7 kg auf die Waage. 11,8-11,9 kg würden mich auch nicht verwundern. 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (30. Juni 2004)

jott_ka schrieb:
			
		

> danke für die Blumen. Hast Du auch schon erfahren, daß der Hersteller unseres Vertrauens Insolvenz anmelden musste?



principia ?!

ist das dein ernst oder habe ich mir einen falschen reim darauf gemacht?

bitte info!


----------



## phiro (30. Juni 2004)

*adrenalin* schrieb:
			
		

> principia ?!
> 
> ist das dein ernst oder habe ich mir einen falschen reim darauf gemacht?
> 
> bitte info!



jep, PRINCIPIA hat in Dänemark Insolvenz angemeldet, so traurig das auch ist


----------



## der alte ron (30. Juni 2004)

phiro schrieb:
			
		

> jep, PRINCIPIA hat in Dänemark Insolvenz angemeldet, so traurig das auch ist


 


Wie bitte !

Gibt es einen link ?


----------



## phiro (30. Juni 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bitte !
> 
> Gibt es einen link ?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=122013

soweit die Spekulationen im Forum, von offizieller Seite gibt es scheinbar noch nicht

denke aber nicht das es nur ein blöder Scherz ist, wird schon stimmen 

gruß


----------



## Storck-Freak (1. Juli 2004)

Hey!

Da komme ich doch best. dann preiswert an ein Principia RR ran, so aus der Konkursmasse, oder????

Tschü


----------



## jott_ka (1. Juli 2004)

phiro schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=122013
> 
> soweit die Spekulationen im Forum, von offizieller Seite gibt es scheinbar noch nicht
> 
> ...


 Sicher gibt es dass auch offiziell, denn die Landesimporteure haben Ihre Händler bereits alle per Faxmailing informiert.


----------



## phiro (1. Juli 2004)

Storck-Freak schrieb:
			
		

> Hey!
> 
> Da komme ich doch best. dann preiswert an ein Principia RR ran, so aus der Konkursmasse, oder????
> 
> Tschü



schön wärs was   

sehen wir uns mal wieder demnächst?.........Mertendorf am WE eventuell 

gruß nach DD


----------



## Storck-Freak (1. Juli 2004)

Hey Phiro,

bin nächstes WE in Neudorf zum Hillclimb und CC-Rennen und nächstes WE hoffentlich in Bad Goisern zur Salzkammergut Runde.

Danach muß ich mal sehen, weiß noch nicht genau ob ich am 25.07. in Großschönau mitfahre oder ob ich lieber bei uns das Fahrradfest mitmache.

Auch Grüße nach Jena und Leipzig.

Tschü


----------



## phiro (1. Juli 2004)

Storck-Freak schrieb:
			
		

> bin nächstes WE in Neudorf zum Hillclimb und CC-Rennen und nächstes WE hoffentlich in Bad Goisern zur Salzkammergut Runde.



aso, na dann viel Glück dafür, willst dir im Salzkammergut wohl UCI-Punkte holen was   

werd eventuell die beiden NRW-Cup-Läufe im Juli mitfahren, aber mal schauen 

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (1. Juli 2004)

*hallo !!!* bitte wieder back to topic...danke


----------



## Jackass1987 (3. Juli 2004)

Hallo 

nun mal wieder ein aktuelles Bild meines 11,6 kg Spaßmobils 







Feedback erwünscht. Könnt euch mal wieder richtig auslassen 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## IGGY (3. Juli 2004)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> nun mal wieder ein aktuelles Bild meines 11,6 kg Spaßmobils
> 
> ...


Schönes Rad. Und erst recht tolle Pedalen (habe ich auch). Das einzigste was mich ein wenig stört ist der Lenker. Finde ein gerader würde dem Bike mehr stehen.


----------



## fuzzyholger (3. Juli 2004)

doch, ich find den lenker gut. meine persönliche meinung ist es, dass es mit nem gekröpften lenker mehr spaß macht. aber darüber kann man sich ja bekanntlich streiten..


----------



## sevenofnine (3. Juli 2004)

und beim nächsten LRS: SPEICHEN SCHWARZ   !!!
Gruß sevenofnine


----------



## Gravity (4. Juli 2004)

und wie gefählts euch??

9,6 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## masterali (4. Juli 2004)

hi jackass, 

das hättest mir ruhig mal sagen können das du ne neue Gabel hast.    

Was ist das denn für ne Magura?? Wie fährts denn?? Warum hsst du dich net für die Skareb entschieden? Die wolltest du doch erst!

Bei meiner Duke sind nun auch die Buchsen ausgeschlagen


----------



## Deleted 8297 (4. Juli 2004)

Gravity schrieb:
			
		

> und wie gefählts euch??
> 
> 9,6 kg



Bissi 08/15 meinst du nicht?! So einfache schwarze Zahlen auf grauem Grund.


----------



## masterali (4. Juli 2004)

Also auch hiermal ein Update von meinem:

Geändert hat sich in letzter Zeit:

XT Schalthebel
F 99
Duraflite Carbon
Extralite The Clamp
Extralite Neogrips
XLC Ultralights
Barplugs
Carbon Booster
Tune AC 16 + 17

10600 Gramm zur Zeit.

Das Projekt geht langsam Richtung Ende zu... Ich denke Ende dieses Jahres wird das fertige Produkt sehen zu sein.






Es folgen nun noch folgende Teile:

AVID SD 7
Nokons
USE Alien Aluminium
Speedneedle (bin ihn Probe gefahren und er passt mir besser als der SLR und zudem hab ich auch noch nen TOP-Preis vom Händler bekommen)
Racing Ralph oder Michelin S Comp light (oder wie der auch immer heißt)
XTR-Umwerfer (mein XT klappert wie ne Klapperschlange)
XTR-Schaltwerk 2002 (is einfach ein muss für alle Rapid-Fire-Fahrer)
Xpedo Mountain Force Mag/SL

und dann stehen hoffentlich 9,9 KG auf der Waage   ich hoffe es geht dann als Leichtbau-Rad durch.   

Natürlich sind mir Verbesserungsvorschläge und andere Anregungen willkommen


----------



## DigitalDuck (4. Juli 2004)

Hier mein drahtesel!


----------



## fab1o (4. Juli 2004)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> nun mal wieder ein aktuelles Bild meines 11,6 kg Spaßmobils
> 
> ...



easy bike! tipp: glaube fast du hast den hinterreifen verkehrt montiert.

gruss


----------



## rigger (4. Juli 2004)

meine auch das dein Hinterreifen falsch montiert ist!
Andersrum hast du mehr Grip beim Bergauffahren, es müsste eigentlich auch auf dem Reifen draufstehen.


----------



## Jackass1987 (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

bin ich ja nochmal richtig gut wgegekommen vom Feedback. 

Zunächst zur Gabel : Es ist eine Magura O24U, die ich persönlich richtig gut finde auch wenn ich mich am Berg erst an die etwas höhere Position gewöhnen muss. Sie bietet 100 mm Federweg mit zwei Luftkammern und ist recht steif und das bei gerademal 1,65 kg  Ansonsten find ich das Ansprechverhalten sehr gut und auch die Bremsstabilität ist gut. 

Warum keine Skareb ? Also erstmal wollte ich eigentlich wieder ne recht steife Gabel weil ich mit der Duke mit ausgeschlagenen Buchsen gemerkt wie ******** sich ne nicht steife Gabel fährt. Ausserdem hab ich die O24U für sagenhafte 120  bei ebay bekommen und ne Skareb hätte das doppelte gekostet und hätte wahrscheinlich nen grösseren Verschleiss gehabt. Von daher bin ich mit der Gabel sehr zufrieden 

ZU dem "falsch" montierten Reifen : Ich habe extra auf die Angaben geguckt und es müsste eigentlich richtig sein. Der VR-Reifen muss ja genau andersrum drauf und ich denke schon das ich die Pfeile richtig gedeutet habe. Ehrlich gesgat ist es doch bei dem Profil doch fast schon wieder egal oder ? Bin mir aber sicher das er richtig drauf ist. 

Ansonsten bin ich mit dem Rizer auch sehr zufrieden und die silbernen Speichen finde ich gar nicht so schlecht weil sie so schön in der Sonne "blinken".

@ Rigger 

Warst du heute in Naumburg beim Marathon am Start hab da ein Endorfin in der IBC Racing Version gesehen warst du das ? Wenn ja welchen Platz hast du beiw elcher Strecke gemacht?

Ich bin Jugend ( 15-18 ) die 90 km ( Extrem mit 2000 hm ) gefahren und bin dann als 3. ins Ziel gekommen und stand dann noch auf dem Podium  War aber auch nicht besonders schwer bei nur 3 Startern in meiner Klasse. Dennoch war die Strecke knochenhart und ich hatte mehr Probleme mit der Strecke als mit der KOnkurrenz. 

So nun hör ich mal wieder auf 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## cyclo (4. Juli 2004)

*@ DigitalDuck*
Sag mal auf dem Rahmen steht Diamant. Ist das wirklich ein Fahrrad von der alten DDR Marke Diamant?   Er werd bekloppt. 
Was vorne drauf steht, kann ich nicht recht erkenn.


----------



## masterali (5. Juli 2004)

@jackass:

du kannst doch nicht pauschal sagen dass eine defekte Gabel an der Spiel zwischen Stand- und Tauchrohren herrscht sich ähnlich fährt wie eine weiche Gabel. 

Ne Gebel mit schlechter Steifigkeit verwindet sich früher und stärker beispielsweise im Wiegetritt. Bei ausgeschlagenen Buchsen vibrieren aber die Stand- Tauchrohre da diese nicht mehr exact geführt werden.

Also kann man eine defekte Gabel nicht mit einer vollfunktionsfähigen gabel mit schlechter Steifigkeit vergleichen.

Das wollte ich hier nur mal feststellen.


----------



## Hanxs (5. Juli 2004)

@ DigitalDuck

Hast du da den Tacho Magneten an der Kurbel und den Sensor an der Kettenstrebe? Hat das einen Grund? Kurbekumdrehungen oder so?

So denn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DigitalDuck (5. Juli 2004)

@jackass: jap die reifen sind verkehrt drauf!!!! Hab die gleichen! Comp Slight Oder???

@Cyclo: Jap genau richtig die teile sind weitgehend unbekannt da diamant mehr auf trekking setzt aber es gibt sie noch und vor allem sind die bikes ganz gut wenn du vorne das emblem meinst da steht x-serie........

@hanxs: Jap einmal vorne am rad der standart für km/h und so und einmal an kurbel und kettenstrebe für trittfrequenz.... ist ganz praktisch so kann man halt die frequenz halten und besser mit den gängen arbeiten(naja gut aber wie sagt ferdinand porsche schon: ,,keiner braucht es aber jeder will es haben") 


p.s. und jetzt noch ne frage ich hab nen LRS mit DT Swiss XR 4.1 mit DT Revolution speichen... also bis wie viel kann ich die problemlos belasten/fahren (ich meine vom gewicht her (ich wiege 76kg) nicht das sie mir schon an ner bordsteinkante zerbröseln)


----------



## mischuwi (5. Juli 2004)

@digitalduck: Fährst du dein MTB mit Straßenpedalen und -schuhen????
Wenn ja würde ich dich gerne bei der nächsten Bergauf-Schlamm-Laufpassage beobachten! 
 Hat dann bestimmt 'Mr-Bean-Qualität'! Ein Schritt vor und zwei Rutscher zurück.


----------



## DigitalDuck (5. Juli 2004)

@mischuwi: geht besser als du glaubst!


p.s. ich fahre zu 70%straße(also alltag zur schule und so) und die sitzt position sowie der lenker entsprechen auch nicht mehr wirklich nem reinen mountainbike!!
ist ebend ein bisschen mehr auf straße getrimmt wurden von mir!!


----------



## Storck-Racer (6. Juli 2004)

Moin,

hier ist mein Bolide   

Kann man wirklich nur eine Bilddatei bis zu einer Größe von 60 KB einfügen?


----------



## headbug (6. Juli 2004)

Nö, leg doch ne galerie unter Fotoalbum an (gaaaanz oben)...


----------



## rigger (6. Juli 2004)

@Jackass Ne da war ich nich, bin dieses Jahr erst ein Rennen gafahren!!


----------



## phiro (6. Juli 2004)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Rigger
> 
> Warst du heute in Naumburg beim Marathon am Start hab da ein Endorfin in der IBC Racing Version gesehen warst du das ? Wenn ja welchen Platz hast du beiw elcher Strecke gemacht?
> 
> Ich bin Jugend ( 15-18 ) die 90 km ( Extrem mit 2000 hm ) gefahren und bin dann als 3. ins Ziel gekommen und stand dann noch auf dem Podium  War aber auch nicht besonders schwer bei nur 3 Startern in meiner Klasse. Dennoch war die Strecke knochenhart und ich hatte mehr Probleme mit der Strecke als mit der KOnkurrenz.



ICH wars   

warum haste mich net mal angelabert, konnte ja nicht wissen das du auch am Start warst
hätteste auch gleich noch Tüte kennengelernt, er war der 2. vom Team (Scott Genius)

bin 4. auf der 60km-Runde geworden, leider etwas undankbar, wirste anhand der Abstände feststellen können   

warum musst du auch gleich die lange Runde fahren, 60km hätten sicher auch gereicht, obwohl die Strecke sicher auch nur von der Länge so hart für dich war oder, weil sie war schon recht leicht (und schnell, weil flach)

aber trotzdem Respekt, ins Ziel kommen ist bei so einer Distanz immer das wichtigste erstmal 

gruß


----------



## Principia (6. Juli 2004)

phiro schrieb:
			
		

> ICH wars



na dann bring mal ein paar fotos des guten stückes, dann würde es auch zum topic passen


----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. Juli 2004)

auch wenns eigentlich offtopic ist, und das bike hinter dem kommentar sowieso...

- NG Rizer 658mm, 27mm rize nur 380gramm (das ist leichtbau!!!) +-0g
- NG Pro Vorbau 105mm to come, -150g
- Michelin XLS Tubeless bald da +-0g
- Baradine Stahl-Cartridges

Bilder kommen bald (falls sie überhaupt einer sehen will  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steward (6. Juli 2004)

Ein Lenker mit 380g Leichtbau? Ne is klar!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. Juli 2004)

steward schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Lenker mit 380g Leichtbau? Ne is klar!




hallo! 658mm und 27mm rize, bei den maßen ist das ding schon leichtbau 
wenn du ne kürzt biste gewichtstechnisch noch unterm ritchey Pro.
Immer die Relation sehen!


----------



## polo (7. Juli 2004)

ein ritchey pro lenker wiegt unter 150g
der ritchey pro riser (35mm rise, 670mm breit) 300g, und der ist schon kaum leichtbau
wieviel willst du denn da kürzen??


----------



## Deleted 8297 (7. Juli 2004)

Juhuuu, nun ist´s fast fertig    .






@polo
Wir warten noch auf Fotos von deinem Bike, wann kommt das denn endlich?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (7. Juli 2004)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> ein ritchey pro lenker wiegt unter 150g
> der ritchey pro riser (35mm rise, 670mm breit) 300g, und der ist schon kaum leichtbau
> wieviel willst du denn da kürzen??



leichtbau ist relativ, 367 Gramm wiegt er, der ritchey wiegt +-5g das gleiche wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Höhe hab ich mich vermacht, sind nicht 27 sondern 38mm, und von den 65,8cm kommt sicher noch ein wenig ab, bin bisher immer 63cm gefahren, vorläufig bleibt er aber so lang. 

Könnte aber an jeder Seite 3cm abhacken!


----------



## polo (7. Juli 2004)

@ Lord Helmchen: meine Angaben zu den Ritchey Lenkern kommen von weightweenies - werden wohl stimmen...
@ Carnifex: Rad kam gestern an. Ich kam erst gegen 2h mit einige Biers nach hause, habe mich aber gleich hingesetzt, um die Avids zu montieren. Ich denke, ich sollte da heute abend nochmal nachgucken, wie's geworden ist   
Ansonsten kam mir der Rahmen recht klein vor - ist aber wohl richtig so, als Sattel drauf war, sah's auch schon ganz anders aus.
Fotos? dazu bräuchte ich eine Digicam   
Kommt dem Standarddings aber recht ähnlich; also: XT komplett (!), Duke SL 80mm, Crossland UST (ob das was bringt? k.A.), Ritchey Pro / WCS




Unterschiede:
Schaltwerk + -hebel XT 2003
Avid SD 7 V-Brakes mit XT Hebeln
Flite 
Vorbau gedreht, 1,5 cm Spacer
mit Pedale  (540) 
Mann, freue ich mich auf's WE   

Ach ja: 1200


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (7. Juli 2004)

@Polo, sieht richtig gut aus. Pass bloss auf, dass dir keiner den Bock klaut!
Viel Spass mit dem neuen Bike.
oldman


----------



## Principia (7. Juli 2004)

hier mal ein bild von meinem neuen projekt.... 
einzelheiten hier


----------



## $ucker (7. Juli 2004)

Sehr heiß das schiff    

aber sagmal.....sind die bremshebel wirklich so extrem drangeschraubt, oder sieht das nur so aus?


----------



## der alte ron (7. Juli 2004)

@polo : schade das es nicht die classic edition von cube geworden ist aber trotzdem schönes bike !! nur die crossland sind sau schwer ich , hätte lieber die crossmax enduro oder xl genommen . viel spass damit und nicht wieder klauen lassen !

@michael: bis auf die tatsache das ich die black hässlich wie die nacht finde (mach doch wenigstens diese decals ab ! ) , ist es speedhub typisch ein sehr kleanes bike geworden . glückwunsch !
Nikolay


----------



## masterali (8. Juli 2004)

Tubeless??  :kotz: Dann lieber das Eclipse-Kit!!


----------



## Storck-Racer (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

kann ja sein, daß ich ein bißchen doof bin  aber wie kann man diese großen Bilder einfügen?

Danke für eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## harryhallers (8. Juli 2004)

Storck-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kann ja sein, daß ich ein bißchen doof bin  aber wie kann man diese großen Bilder einfügen?
> 
> Danke für eure Hilfe!!!


Zwei Möglichkeiten.
Entweder du hast einen eigenen Server, wo Du die Bilder hochlädst und dann verlinkst.
Oder Du benutzte etwas weiter unten -> Zusätzliche Einstellungen ->Dateien anhängen. Die Frage scheint auch etwas OT hier zu sein  

LG Bang.


----------



## mischuwi (8. Juli 2004)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> hier mal ein bild von meinem neuen projekt....




   Auch sowas haben will


----------



## der alte ron (9. Juli 2004)

Kunstwerk ? ... Keine ahnung ! 
Hier ist mein bike ind ich muß mich erst an die tatsache gewöhnen ein fully zu fahren . 11,8 kg


----------



## oldman (9. Juli 2004)

Holy Moly, was ein ge...les Teil. Das Tomac 98 Special hatte ich auch mal im Visier.
Wo hast du es gekauft? In D? Die Dinger sind ja nicht leicht zu kriegen, Tomac scheint ein Problem mit dem europaeischen Vertrieb zu haben.
so long 
oldman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CassandraComplx (9. Juli 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Kunstwerk ? ... Keine ahnung !
> Hier ist mein bike ind ich muß mich erst an die tatsache gewöhnen ein fully zu fahren . 11,8 kg



Sehr schön !       
Der CNC-Hinterbau ist zum Verlieben   

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## Jackass1987 (9. Juli 2004)

auch von mir ein dickes Lob  Sieht wirklich klasse aus 

Eine Sache habe ich aber zu bemängeln. Die Leitungen für Schaltung und Bremse sind doch viel zu lang. An deiner Stelle würde ich die noch kürzen. Dann hast du auch nicht so einen Kabelsalat am Lenker. Wenn du Glück hast bist du dann sogar auf 11,75 kg  Ansonsten ist aber alles top wie ich finde 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## lelebebbel (9. Juli 2004)

normalerweise kommentier ich hier nie räder, aber bei dem Tomac kann ichs mir nicht verkneifen:

der absolute hammer! traumhaft!
und fast genau nach meinen vorstellungen zusammengebaut!    
also wenn du es je nicht mehr brauchen solltest, pm


----------



## phiro (9. Juli 2004)

@ron

normalerweise bin ich ja nicht so der riesen Fullyfan, aber das Gerät ist einfach absolut genial, gefällt mir echt super

und das mit dem Gewicht ist halt bei Fullies meistens so ein kleines Problem 

aber trotzdem, ich glaube in den Alpen kann man damit sehr viel Spaß haben


----------



## Northern lite (9. Juli 2004)

Ja, das Tomac ist schon ein Hammer!!   Das hab ich mir auch letztes Jahr angeschaut und bin schwer ins Grübeln gekommmen ob ich nicht doch das 98 nehme anstatt meines Storcks.

Besonders den Hinterbau finde ich klasse.

Bin dann aber doch bei meiner ersten Wahl geblieben  Habe sie auch nicht bereut.

hab viel Spaß damit


----------



## Principia (9. Juli 2004)

phiro schrieb:
			
		

> @ron
> 
> normalerweise bin ich ja nicht so der riesen Fullyfan, aber das Gerät ist einfach absolut genial, gefällt mir echt super
> 
> ...


nicht vom thema ablenken....*wir wollen dein rad sehen !!!!  *

@ron....sehr schönes teil....auch endlich mal ein rad wo auch die fox einigermaßen farblich reinpasst


----------



## phiro (9. Juli 2004)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> nicht vom thema ablenken....*wir wollen dein rad sehen !!!!  *



da kannste lange drauf warten, hab leider noch keine Digicam, sonst hätte ich schon lange Bilder gepostet   

ich hoffe aber das die Kohle reicht und ich bis August mal eine habe, dann werden auch Pics geschossen 

gruß


----------



## rigger (9. Juli 2004)

@ phiro ich kann in Wetter wohl ein Foto von deinem Bike machen, ich hab meine Digicam wohl mit!


----------



## der alte ron (9. Juli 2004)

@all : Im grunde genommen baut man seine räder nur für sich selbst auf , ist aber natürlich echt schön wenn sie auch anderen leuten gefallen , freut mich  !
Das tomac war eine spontanentscheidung nach langen querelen mit einer deutschen firma , wie gesagt eigentlich sollte es auf gar keinen fall ein fully werden  . Ich finde man muß sich beim fahren ganz schön umstellen und eine gute fahrwerkseinstellung an der talas und dem float dämpfer zu finden ist auch nicht so einfach . Abgebildet ist das bike im marathontrim , für den traileinsatz kommt ein specialized s-works riser drauf und hot s ust reifen . 
Das fahrverhalten ist traumhaft : das bike klettert besser als mein altes cannondale mit fatty ,fährt sich bergab aber verspielter bei exelenter laufruhe .
Nicht so gut ist leider die lackqualität , die ist ein jammer , die leitungen wollte ich heute noch samt gabelschaft kürzen .
Nikolay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (9. Juli 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen!
Hier nun mein "Kunstwerk". für einen armen schüler reicht das doch, oder?! 

http://home.ritze.info/max.peters/Bike.JPG
http://home.ritze.info/max.peters/Bike2.JPG

"Tribal" SL light Rahmen
Magura Asgard 80mm
Shimano XT
Avid SD 7
Richtey Pro
Schwalbe Fast Fred
update: Selle Italia SLR oder Flite TT
Schwalbe Racing Ralph

Knax


----------



## polo (9. Juli 2004)

Bis auf Spacerturm und Sattel (wird ja geändert) sehr schön!


----------



## IGGY (9. Juli 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen!
> Hier nun mein "Kunstwerk". für einen armen schüler reicht das doch, oder?!
> 
> http://home.ritze.info/max.peters/Bike.JPG
> ...



Mit meinen Reifen  
Schönes Rad


----------



## fuzzyholger (9. Juli 2004)

mh.. das rad is gut. aber die reifen, sorry 
ich hatte die auch druff und war überhaupt net begeistert, die wurden wieder ausgetauscht.


----------



## IGGY (9. Juli 2004)

fuzzyholger schrieb:
			
		

> mh.. das rad is gut. aber die reifen, sorry
> ich hatte die auch druff und war überhaupt net begeistert, die wurden wieder ausgetauscht.


Nicht begeistert vom Black Jack?


----------



## Knax (10. Juli 2004)

re: spacerturm: ich bin jung, ich wachse noch!
re: schwalbe fast fred: der kommt definitiv runter! rollt zwar klasse, das wars aber auch schon!
@Iggy: den Black Jack werde ich mir für den winter organisieren   
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (10. Juli 2004)

morgen neues Bild: Nun Mavic CrossRoc UST mit Michelin XLs Tubeless, bald leichter Vorbau und das neue wasserrohr liegt immer noch auf dem Tisch.


----------



## fuzzyholger (10. Juli 2004)

@ iggy: leider überhaupt nicht. is aber auch starke Geschmackssache.


----------



## SteffenScott (10. Juli 2004)

mal wieder mein hobel
ohne tacho und flaschenhalter 9,6kg


----------



## Seiffer (10. Juli 2004)

So, hier kommt meins, gefällt mir trotz des Alters immer noch ganz gut 

- Trek 7000 ZX ('98), 18 Zoll, 6061 Alu
- Magura HS 33
- Mavic 517, XT (2003), DT Speichen
- Kurbel LX HollowTech, Schaltwerk LX, Umwerfer Deore, Shifer (?!), alles 2001
- Race Face Prodigy 130mm, 5 Grad
- Lenker Bontrager (gekürzt auf 560 mm)

http://home.arcor.de/*cypher*/Trek/Trek1007.jpg

Befindet sich aber wegen gesundheitsbedingter (Abzess am Steißbein...) Fahrpause in Änderung, es kommt dran (schon bestellt)
- Shifter XT
- Schaltwerk XT (2003)
- Umwerfer XT
- neue Kette XT
- Kettenblätter (ggf.)
- Sattelstütze Race Face Prodigy
- Sattel Selle Italia SLR XP

Und vielleicht ne andere Gabel (wenn ich nur wüsste welche 80mm nicht viel schwerer als die 98er Indy XC ist (kann man die eigentlich auch ohne Staubschutz fahren?!) (für Anregungen bin ich offen) und nach ausgiebiger Vermessung muss ich mir nochmal über den Vorbau gedanken machen (ggf. flacher und kürzer)

Neues Bild + Gewicht gibts sobald umgebaut.


----------



## Will Rock (10. Juli 2004)

ok, dann lasst euch mal über meins aus. Das mir aber ja nichts schlechtes zu Ohren kommt  

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/540/26886DCP_1547-med.JPG


----------



## SteffenScott (10. Juli 2004)

Will Rock schrieb:
			
		

> ok, dann lasst euch mal über meins aus. Das mir aber ja nichts schlechtes zu Ohren kommt
> 
> http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/540/26886DCP_1547-med.JPG




die 01er judy federgabeln find ich optisch sehr schön


----------



## Lord Helmchen (11. Juli 2004)

Will Rock schrieb:
			
		

> ok, dann lasst euch mal über meins aus. Das mir aber ja nichts schlechtes zu Ohren kommt
> 
> http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/540/26886DCP_1547-med.JPG



wunderschönes bike, aber bitte schmeiß die kurbel raus, das ist doch diese alvio mit den 9-fach blättern, FC-M-440 oder so. Bleischwer und hässlich. Bitte Deore aufwärts oder was ganz anderes.


----------



## der alte ron (11. Juli 2004)

Will Rock schrieb:
			
		

> ok, dann lasst euch mal über meins aus. Das mir aber ja nichts schlechtes zu Ohren kommt


Entschuldigung aber ich komme überhaupt nicht damit klar , der vorbau , das mixen verschiedener rottöne , die kurbel - bähhh ! Das no pogo war auch nie mein fall , egal in welcher farbe ! Aber dir gefällt es ja  !
Nikolay


----------



## fab1o (11. Juli 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Kunstwerk ? ... Keine ahnung !
> Hier ist mein bike ind ich muß mich erst an die tatsache gewöhnen ein fully zu fahren . 11,8 kg



geil!!!!!!!!! mein Kompliment. ein Traumbike!


----------



## BananaJoe (11. Juli 2004)

Stelle auch mal als ersten Beitrag hier im Forum beim Bike zur Schau.
Bis jetzt leichtes Tuning am Sattel, Lenker und Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sevenofnine (11. Juli 2004)

Moin,
puuuhh !!! Nach 100 Seiten Bikes anschauen poste ich nun meins:

Rahmen: XTC Team 2003
Gabel: Skareb Super 80 mm 2004
Bremse: Magura Julie 2004
Sattel: XP
Anbauteile: WCS/Thompson
Schaltung/Kurbel: kompl. XT 2003
Reifen: VR Little Albert light / HR Fat Albert 2,25
LRS: XT Disc / Mavic 223 / DT comp.

ändern möchte ich noch: Racing Ralf 2,25 drauf, Schaltung auf Sram X.O. zweiten LRS mit Hügi / DT Swiss 4.1. Julie bleibt weil ich froh bin das sie´s super tut   
Bei anderen Vorschlägen, immer mal raus damit.

Gruß sevenofnine


----------



## sevenofnine (11. Juli 2004)

ups, bischen klein die ersten Bilder. Das gibt´s auch in groß !!!!!
Gruß sevenofnine


----------



## rigger (11. Juli 2004)

Schickes Bike!   

Bist du mit dem XP denn zufrieden, ich hab den auch, bin aber noch am überlegen ob ich nicht lieber den Fizik Gobi nehme!


----------



## sevenofnine (11. Juli 2004)

@ rigger

XP ist top. Keinerlei Sitzprobleme. Hatte nach ner OP mal überlegt ob ich auf XP Gelflow wechsel soll, aber es geht so ganz gut. Der Gobi gefällt mir optisch gar nicht. Gefahren bin ich ihn aber noch nie. Du hast PM.
Gruß seven....


----------



## Seiffer (11. Juli 2004)

Dann hab ich ja mit dem XP richtig gekauft (hoffe ich mal), was für ne OP denn? Wenn man so fragen darf...

Schickes Rad btw. Schwarz rockt. ZUfällig bei s-tec gekauft?


----------



## sevenofnine (11. Juli 2004)

Lance ist dadurch noch schneller geworden   

Nee, bei S-Tech nur Kleinkram, der Laden ist mir suspekt. Rahmen und Gabel bei Radsportscheune Schild im Mühlheim an der Ruhr. Kann ich nur empfehlen den Laden. Herr Schild gibt sich viel Mühe,hat Ahnung,Preis ist O.K., Garantiefälle gar kein Problem. (bei S-Tech soll das ja etwas anders sein aber das wird zu off topic.
Leider habe ich alles nacheinander einzeln gekauft. Bei gesagtem Händler Nummer eins hätte ich für´s komplette Rad 800 Euro weniger bezahlt.
Aber da waren mit zu viele silberne Teile dran.   
Wie gesagt: egal was, hauptsache einigermassen leicht & schwarz.
Gruß sevenofnine


----------



## DeepDownB (12. Juli 2004)

weiß jemand woher ich das geile teil bekomme?


----------



## sevenofnine (12. Juli 2004)

wo es Porsche Bikes gibt weis ich nicht aber nutze mal die Suchfunktion das gibts einige Threads bezüglich Porsche Bikes (eher negative wenn ich mich richtig entsinne). Die Gabel die in der Abbildung verbaut ist sieht aus wie eine Manitou six, gibts sowie nicht mehr.
Gruß sevenofnine


----------



## SteffenScott (12. Juli 2004)

ich denk mal es is ein billigrd mit porsche aufklebern und XTR aufkleber!!
und eine Alivio kurbel ist dran
da kann was nicht stimmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DigitalDuck (12. Juli 2004)

ich sag nur finger weg von porsche bikes die sind außen hui und innen pfui!!!
Der preis ist total überhöht und das innen leben b.z.w. die verbauten teil sind minderwertig! das bike zielt ja auch eher auf die kategorie "reich b.z.w. wohlhabend" und da "viel-verdienende" oft nur klotzen und motzen wollen ist das teure an dem bike lediglich der aufkleber! und mehr net!!! 

m.f.g. Mich


----------



## Hellspawn (12. Juli 2004)

die Porsche Bikes gibts beim Porsche Autohändler. Wer nen 911er kauft bekommt imho auch eins dazu geschenkt. Sie wurden früher von Votec und heute von Storck gefertigt. Taugen also nicht soo viel und sind sogar noch teurer als Votec und Storck, weil die Anbauteile nach der maxime: "teuer, nehm ich" ausgewählt werden, ohne drauf zu achten, obs auch was taugt.
Das Bike auf dem Bild ist ein Fake. Imho ein Baumarktbomber mit neuen Aufklebern


----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. Juli 2004)

Hellspawn schrieb:
			
		

> Das Bike auf dem Bild ist ein Fake. Imho ein Baumarktbomber mit neuen Aufklebern



na endlich hats einer geschnackelt!


----------



## Schrau-Bär (12. Juli 2004)

Hatten wir meins schon ?

Nicht besonders exotisch, aber 10,5 Kilo...

Baschdel


----------



## kupfermark (12. Juli 2004)

Für mich immer noch das schönste, das ich kenn    

Gruss 
Kupfermark


----------



## Wave (13. Juli 2004)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich immer noch das schönste, das ich kenn
> 
> Gruss
> Kupfermark



schön isses ja....aber die Sattelstellung...AUA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nihil Baxter (13. Juli 2004)

Hier die nächste Ausbauphase meines Hardtails:
Neu ist:
XTR 02er Kurbel (anstatt 04er LX)
SRAM Attack Trigger (anstatt XT STI)
Avid Speed Dial 7/Single Digit 7 (anstatt XT)
WCS Vorbau (anstatt PRO)
Racing Ralph 2.1 anstatt Conti Explorer

Gewicht weiß ich nicht genau, ist bei dem Rahmengewicht (2350 gr.) auch eher sekundär.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. Juli 2004)

Das Bergamont ist optisch sehr gefällig und es sind wirklich die geilsten mainstreamteile überhaupt drauf, zur bergamont anlenkung sag ich mal nix, das gehört hier nicht her.

das rocky ist toll, egal wie schei§§schwer es ist. Der Rahmen ist einfach kult 


Off Topic:
Höchstwahrscheinlich gibt es bald einen Nachfolger für das Schauff 
Das Leben ist schön!


----------



## skyline (14. Juli 2004)

Ich finde das neue Rot von BerGaMont schöner, auch die Skareb ist mir lieber. optisch sagts mir trotzdem zu, nur irgendwie bekomm ich beim fahren nie so wirklich nen Draht zu den Evolves.


----------



## IGGY (14. Juli 2004)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> Hier die nächste Ausbauphase meines Hardtails:
> Neu ist:
> XTR 02er Kurbel (anstatt 04er LX)
> SRAM Attack Trigger (anstatt XT STI)
> ...


Sehr schöner Rahmen


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. Juli 2004)

skyline schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde das neue Rot von BerGaMont schöner, auch die Skareb ist mir lieber. optisch sagts mir trotzdem zu, nur irgendwie bekomm ich beim fahren nie so wirklich nen Draht zu den Evolves.



wahrscheinlich weils degressiv ist, aber optisch ists echt ne waffe


----------



## der alte ron (14. Juli 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schöner Rahmen


Stimmt !


----------



## Lowrider (15. Juli 2004)

zwei Räder welche sicher noch ein paar Jahre gefahren werden von mir  Sind nicht up to date, und können doch noch mithalten in punkto Gewicht und Funktion.

Happy trails
Lowrider


----------



## checky (15. Juli 2004)

Lowrider schrieb:
			
		

> zwei Räder welche sicher noch ein paar Jahre gefahren werden von mir  Sind nicht up to date, und können doch noch mithalten in punkto Gewicht und Funktion.
> 
> Happy trails
> Lowrider



BOOOAAAH das P21 ist ja mal ne Wucht 
Möchteste den Rahmen nicht rein zufällig verkaufen ?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. Juli 2004)

und da sage noch einer das alt nicht geil sein kann! Hat noch einer ein Manitou FRS zum vorzeigen?


----------



## Storck-Racer (15. Juli 2004)

Storck-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> hier ist mein Bolide
> 
> Kann man wirklich nur eine Bilddatei bis zu einer Größe von 60 KB einfügen?


Hier mal größer!





http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/540/15122000_0012-med.jpg]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (15. Juli 2004)

habs mal richtig eingefügt....

am besten die bild-url hiermit eingeben


----------



## Storck-Racer (15. Juli 2004)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> habs mal richtig eingefügt....
> 
> am besten die bild-url hiermit eingeben


 
Danke


----------



## headbug (15. Juli 2004)

Was ist denn das da für ne gabel (also an dem Bike mit der HS33 in Racing gelb)??
Wo federt die oben oder unten, oder ganricht? oder negativkammer irgendwo? Oder wie ist das da?

Also wenn die oben und unten (direckt über ner nabe) Federt, kommt die dann nicht auf den Reifen?

Ansonsten find ich das Ritchey schick...

Weils halt älter ist


----------



## Einheimischer (15. Juli 2004)

@Lowrider

na wenn hier alle das Ritchey wollen, nehm ich das Yeti und schon bist du die "ollen" Teile los  
Man sind die Dinger schön und immer brav weiter fahren, dafür wurden Sie gebaut  

Grüße.


----------



## jott_ka (15. Juli 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> und da sage noch einer das alt nicht geil sein kann! Hat noch einer ein Manitou FRS zum vorzeigen?


 SHit, hab mal so ein Teil gefahren, sollte ich die Bilder tatsächlich gelöscht haben


----------



## tozzi (15. Juli 2004)

headbug schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn das da für ne gabel (also an dem Bike mit der HS33 in Racing gelb)??
> Wo federt die oben oder unten, oder ganricht? oder negativkammer irgendwo? Oder wie ist das da?
> 
> Also wenn die oben und unten (direckt über ner nabe) Federt, kommt die dann nicht auf den Reifen?



..die Gabel am Yeti ist wohl eine STM aus Italien.Bauart: Upsidedown.Nach klassischem Verständnis gegenüber einer konventionellen Gabel sind Tauch- und Standrohre vertauscht (Stichwort: geringere ungefederte Massen).Wenn man so will, liegt das 'Ineinandergleiten' von Tauch- und Standrohr beim Einfedern 'unten' im Gegensatz zu einer konventionellen Gabel. 'Oben' und 'unten' federt sie natürlich nicht.Das täuscht auf dem Bild nur etwas, da die Gabel 'oben' auch schwarz eloxiert ist.
Federung, Dämpfung und Einstellung über Elastomere- sprich Einstellung keine, soweit ich mich entsinne.
Bauzeit meines Wissens ca 92-95, in allen möglichen und unmöglichen Eloxalfarben, komplett CNC gefertigt.
War damals nach der Pace die geilste Gabel auf dem Planeten.
Habe damals auch lange mit mir gerungen- mich aber glücklicherweise für Pace entschieden   .
Grüße


----------



## XC_Freund (15. Juli 2004)

Sieht aus wie upsidedown und ist also upsidedown. Wie bleiben den dann die HS33-Beläge auf den Felgen beim einfedern


----------



## Northern lite (15. Juli 2004)

Das P21 ist wirklich supergeil, habe ich auch lange von geträumt. Ist allerdings auch ein unerfüllter Traum geblieben.

Naja, das Yeti...... sorry, aber aus irgendeinem unerfindlichen Grund hab ich die noch nie gemocht. Liegt vielleicht an dieser grässlichen Farbgestalltung.

(Wenn ich Selbstmordabsichten haben sollte, traue ich mich mit dem Statement ins Classicforum  )

Aber auf alle Fälle solltest Du Deine Schätzchen schön pflegen und hegen, denn das sind ja nun wirkliche Klassiker.


----------



## Baxx (15. Juli 2004)

XC_Freund schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bleiben den dann die HS33-Beläge auf den Felgen beim einfedern



Hmm, die Frage habe ich mir auch gerade gestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. Juli 2004)

hey Baxx! 
Was macht dein Bike denn? neue Bilder wären mal nicht schlecht!

Gruß, der Stefan
(Nachschubbeschaffung abgeschlossen, Recourcentransfer in Progress)


----------



## Baxx (15. Juli 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> hey Baxx!
> Was macht dein Bike denn? neue Bilder wären mal nicht schlecht!



Meinem Bike geht's gut  . Neue Bilder kommen demnächst... schlechtes Wetter und stressige Prüfungen hindern mich aber etwas am Knipsen  .


----------



## ottmar (15. Juli 2004)

hier mal die 2004er edition von meinem Lieblingsplastikbomber:


----------



## Seiffer (15. Juli 2004)

@mx5 

*rrrrrr*

Geil.... Wie funktioniert denn die flexende Kettenstrebe? Ist die robust?


----------



## ottmar (15. Juli 2004)

und hier das Kontrollzentrum:



verschiedenfarbige Bremshebel, um rechts und links auseinander zu halten:


----------



## Seiffer (15. Juli 2004)

Was ist denn das für ne Schaltung (doch nicht etwa oldschool-shifter?!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (15. Juli 2004)

Hallo, halli!

Tja, auch schon ein Jahr alt, seit einem Monat nicht mehr mit der Psylo XC, sondern mit der Race ausgestattet, aber ansonsten noch wie auf dem Bild! Was sagt man dazu? (Übrigens, die Psylo XC wird für nur 180 im Bikemarkt angeboten!)

Viele Grüße   

*Chr!S*


----------



## Northern lite (15. Juli 2004)

Hey, endlich mal jemand der auch die XTR-Remote-Control-Shifter fährt   

Ich fahre sie auch an beiden MTBs.  

Da sie allmählich schlecht zu bekommen sind hab ich sogar noch zwei davon als ersatz (oder für ein weiteres Bike  ) im Keller eingelagert.


----------



## Thunderbird (16. Juli 2004)

@ mx5 & Northern lite: Was bringen die Shifter? Gewicht? Retro-Faktor?
In einem Rennen sind die doch ultra-langsam, vor allem in der Position, oder?

Taugen die Altek Bremshebel was? Habe ja einen sehr guten Ruf.

Keine Hörnchen an einem XC-bike - ts ts.  

Thb


----------



## Northern lite (16. Juli 2004)

@Thunderbird: naja einen Gewichtsvorteil haste nicht, da es ja Zusatzshifter sind. Sie bedienen halt vom rechten Barend aus den rechten Rapidfirehebel. Du schraubst Dir schon etwas Zusatzgewicht ans Bike. Ich habe sie gern, da man halt nicht unbedingt umgreifen muß wenn man die Hände an den Hörnchen hat. In meinen Augen nur ein kleiner Komfortgewinn.


----------



## checky (16. Juli 2004)

An MX5`s Bike das sind doch keine Remoteshifter !!
Für mich sieht das nach Dura Ace Lenkerendschalthebel aus die auf ne (Paul ? ) Schelle montiert wurden. Ein Hauch von Classic, aber eben 9-Fach & Indexiert. Supergeil, aber an dem Bike siehts absolut unpassend aus, ebenso wie die Bremshebel & der Lenker (was aber ja geschmackssache ist) ansonsten ein sehr schönes Bike.


----------



## cluso (16. Juli 2004)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> An MX5`s Bike das sind doch keine Remoteshifter !!
> Für mich sieht das nach Dura Ace Lenkerendschalthebel aus die auf ne (Paul ? ) Schelle montiert wurden. Ein Hauch von Classic, aber eben 9-Fach & Indexiert. Supergeil, aber an dem Bike siehts absolut unpassend aus, ebenso wie die Bremshebel & der Lenker (was aber ja geschmackssache ist) ansonsten ein sehr schönes Bike.




@checky: hab ich mich auch gefragt, das Bike ist ein wenig "inkonsequent" aufgebaut. Auf der einen Seite so Retro und auf der anderen Seite die normalen, langweiligen Easton Sachen. Naja man findet immer was zum "maulen"  . Aber der Rahmen *schleck*

Gruß


----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. Juli 2004)

MX5:
hast ein geiles bike geschustert, nur die Lenkzentrale find ich ein bisschen komisch, der spezi lenker ist ja laaaaaang, das ist ja schon fast ne schlagwaffe (Waffenscheinpflichtig!!!)
So ein riesenlenker und dann so eine, naja, minimalitische Schaltzentrale. Wenn normale Shifter dran wären ein richtiges Traumbike!


----------



## Deleted 8297 (16. Juli 2004)

Wie ist denn das mit der Haltbarkeit der Kettenstreben bei so einem Softtail? Die werde doch immer bewegt obwohl kein Gelenk da ist. Und wie macht sich diese minimale Federung bemerkbar?

Ich habe übrigens neulich be Airborne auch so einen Rahmen gesehen, sieht ganz schick aus.


----------



## polo (16. Juli 2004)

Das "Problem" sind nicht sie Schalthebel, sondern der Lenker. Da gehört m.E. ein gerader Lenker dran!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. Juli 2004)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist denn das mit der Haltbarkeit der Kettenstreben bei so einem Softtail? Die werde doch immer bewegt obwohl kein Gelenk da ist. Und wie macht sich diese minimale Federung bemerkbar?
> 
> Ich habe übrigens neulich be Airborne auch so einen Rahmen gesehen, sieht ganz schick aus.



gibt mitlerweile wieder viele konstruktionen die auf den flex von material abzielen, man gucke sich mal die 

Moots YBB und Smoothie Ti an, Tomac Revolver Ti, das Trek Teil, das Airborne an..
Es bleibt zu erwähnen dass diese Rahmen wohl nur wenige Endverbraucher erreichen werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checky (16. Juli 2004)

Den Airborne Paka Wallup fand ich auch mal ganz toll, spielte mit dem Gedanken mir den zu kaufen. Bis ich den Rahmen dann mal life gesehen habe. Die Anbringung der Wippe & der Dämpferanlenkung sieht total bescheiden aus, viel zu klobig & im vgl. zum Rest sehr wenig elegant. Schade, ansonsten wohl ein geiles Titangestühl & vor allem hat Airborne noch angemessene Preise (sofern man davon in der Bikebranche überhaupt reden kann).


----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. Juli 2004)

off topic:

zu checkys signatur:

der text den du eingegeben hast besteht aus 5018 zeichen und ist damit zu kurz, bitte erweitere den text auf mindestens 5 zeichen!

On Topic:
Also schöner Rahmen mit Detailmängeln die das gesamtbild fitzen oder wie?


----------



## checky (16. Juli 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> off topic:
> 
> zu checkys signatur:
> 
> der text den du eingegeben hast besteht aus 5018 zeichen und ist damit zu kurz, bitte erweitere den text auf mindestens 5 zeichen!?


Aber wenns doch als Fehlermeldung da stand......... ich werd das Gefühl nicht los, dass ich gerade verarscht wurde 



			
				Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> On Topic:
> Also schöner Rahmen mit Detailmängeln die das gesamtbild fitzen oder wie?



Ja, ganau so. Es kommt auf dem Bild auch leider nicht rüber. Die Ansicht von hinten auf den Hinterbau ist grausam, viel zu klobig .... Am besten zur Eurobike (Halle A1, Stand 502) & selber schauen, ist ja wie so vieles auch Geschmackssache.


----------



## Chr!s (16. Juli 2004)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> @ mx5 & Northern lite: Was bringen die Shifter? Gewicht? Retro-Faktor?
> In einem Rennen sind die doch ultra-langsam, vor allem in der Position, oder?
> 
> Taugen die Altek Bremshebel was? Habe ja einen sehr guten Ruf.
> ...



Die Remote-Shifter bringen den Vorteil, dass du im Wiegetritt nicht mehr umgreifen musst! Natürlich hast du einen kleineres Gewichtsplus zu verzeichnen, kannst aber sogar am Berg noch beschleunigen und musst nicht in dem Gang verharren, den du am Fuß des Berges gewählt hast. Greifst du um, hast du sehr schnell das Vorderrad verrissen und landest in einer Fahrrinne oder neben dem Trail. Auf Schotteranstiegen oder Singletrails (für mich) unerlässlich. Die paar Kabel mehr stören zwar das Anbringen einer Startnummer, aber die kann ja zurechtgeschnibbelt werden!   

Als dann, happy Trails!   

*Chr!S*


----------



## Thunderbird (16. Juli 2004)

@ Chr!s:
"Mehr Kabel"?
Äh - schiele ich jetzt, oder warum sehe ich die "richtigen" Schalthebel
an dem Bike nicht? Der fährt doch _nur_ mit den Remote-Shiftern, oder?

Thb


----------



## Einheimischer (16. Juli 2004)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> @ Chr!s:
> "Mehr Kabel"?
> Äh - schiele ich jetzt, oder warum sehe ich die "richtigen" Schalthebel
> an dem Bike nicht? Der fährt doch _nur_ mit den Remote-Shiftern, oder?
> ...



Geht imho gar nicht.

Ich persönlich finde die Dinger zum :kotz: Ist  fast genauso ein Fehlgriff von Shimano wie DualControl   

Grüße.


----------



## IGGY (16. Juli 2004)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> Hier die nächste Ausbauphase meines Hardtails:
> Neu ist:
> XTR 02er Kurbel (anstatt 04er LX)
> SRAM Attack Trigger (anstatt XT STI)
> ...


Ich habe mich Heute verliebt. Nein nicht in eine frau sondern in einen traumhaften Rahmen von Rocky. Mein Händler hat einen  Limitierten Vertex in silber weiß da hängen. Eine Wucht der Rahmen. Nur der Preis von 900 ist mir ein  bissel zu heftig. Muß ich mal sparen. Mein nächstes rad ist auch ein Rocky


----------



## IGGY (16. Juli 2004)

Ich hätte da aber nochmal eine Frage. Ihr habt ja alle einen guten Geschmack   !!!! Könnt Ihr mir vieleicht bei meiner Entscheidung helfen? Ich habe vor mir einen Satz Crossmax Sl zuzulegen. Welche Farbe (schwarz oder silber) würde denn besser zu meinem bike passen? Was meint Ihr?Die Entscheidung bei dieser Summe fällt mir nicht ganz so leicht. Fotos von meinem Bike könnt Ihr in meinem Album sehen!


----------



## Lowrider (16. Juli 2004)

Hallo, 

@Checky
im Moment steht das Ritchey nicht zum Verkauf. Wird es wohl auch in den nächsten Jahren nicht. Ist ein gelöteter Rahmen mit gelöteter Gabel Hand Made by Tom Ritchey. und es fährt sich super   Einfach bei schnellen oder langen Abfahrten wird es hart  

Wie schon im forum geschrieben wurde, ist am Yeti eine italienische STM (Motorrad Tuner) CNC gefräste Upside-Down Gabel. Die Sockel für die Bremsen, bewegen sich bei eintauchen mit nach oben, sie sind mit den tauchrohren und silbernen Abdeckung durch eine Führungsnut an den Standrohren verbunden. Ansonsten würde das Bremsen nicht funktionieren  
Am Yeti hat es mehrere STM Parts, Lager,Naben und Schraubensatz.

Ich bin momentan am Aufbau einer Ultimativen Rennfeile...
Stahl und starr   bilder werden in ca. 1 Monat folgen.

Die Shifter beim Rad von MX5 sind Ultegra oder Duraace Barendshifter welche mit einer Adapterschelle von Forge (UK, gibts glaube ich nicht mehr) oder Paul (USA) montiert werden. Vorteil: leicht und robust wie die alten 730 XT   
www.paulcomp.com

@Iggy
RM Vertex in silber/weiss ist der Hammer. Mein Bruder hat eins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8297 (16. Juli 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte da aber nochmal eine Frage. Ihr habt ja alle einen guten Geschmack   !!!! Könnt Ihr mir vieleicht bei meiner Entscheidung helfen? Ich habe vor mir einen Satz Crossmax Sl zuzulegen. Welche Farbe (schwarz oder silber) würde denn besser zu meinem bike passen? Was meint Ihr?Die Entscheidung bei dieser Summe fällt mir nicht ganz so leicht. Fotos von meinem Bike könnt Ihr in meinem Album sehen!



Also bei dem silbernen Rahmen würde ich alles was geht in silber nehmen. Unbedingt in silber, ich hab mir das grad mal auf der Mavic HP angesehen. Funkel, funkel


----------



## sulibats (17. Juli 2004)

@IGGY: Die Crossmax SL gibt es doch eh nur in silber, die XL sind schwarz. Sind beides sehr schöne Laufradsätze, allerdings für den Preis, meiner Meinung nach, zu schwer, zumindest wenn man nicht unbedingt Tubeless fahren möchte (oder ne Lefty hat). 

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. Juli 2004)

sulibats schrieb:
			
		

> @IGGY: Die Crossmax SL gibt es doch eh nur in silber, die XL sind schwarz. Sind beides sehr schöne Laufradsätze, allerdings für den Preis, meiner Meinung nach, zu schwer, zumindest wenn man nicht unbedingt Tubeless fahren möchte (oder ne Lefty hat).
> 
> Mfg|Sulibats



aber tubeless empfehl ich ihm mal kräftig, also soll er se holen und dann die schläuche rausschmeißen, auf die paar gramm kommts am ende auch nicht an!


----------



## tozzi (17. Juli 2004)

Lowrider schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Wie schon im forum geschrieben wurde, ist am Yeti eine italienische STM (Motorrad Tuner) CNC gefräste Upside-Down Gabel. Die Sockel für die Bremsen, bewegen sich bei eintauchen mit nach oben, sie sind mit den tauchrohren und silbernen Abdeckung durch eine Führungsnut an den Standrohren verbunden. Ansonsten würde das Bremsen nicht funktionieren
> Am Yeti hat es mehrere STM Parts, Lager,Naben und Schraubensatz.



...kannste mal noch ein paar detailreichere Fotos von der Bremsenaufhängung an der STM posten ?


----------



## Baxx (17. Juli 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> hey Baxx!
> Was macht dein Bike denn? neue Bilder wären mal nicht schlecht!



So, extra für Lord Helmchen habe ich heute auf dem Weg in die Uni mal eine kleine Fotosession eingelegt! 






Weitere Bilder gibt's in meiner Galerie. Neue Teile sind in Aussicht, es bleibt also spannend  .


----------



## Jackass1987 (17. Juli 2004)

wieviel wiegt den das Acid ?

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxx (17. Juli 2004)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> wieviel wiegt den das Acid ?



Nach meinen Berechnungen ca. 11,5 kg - hatte leider noch keine Möglichkeit zum Wiegen. Könnten also auch ein paar Grämmchen mehr sein  .


----------



## Jackass1987 (17. Juli 2004)

Oder ein halbes kg wie bei mir. Also ich würde sagen es bringt min. 11,8-12 kg auf die Waage. Schon der Acid Rahmen und die Gabel sind richtig schwer und der Sattel und die Anbauteile scheinen auch keine Leichtgewichte zu sein. Liege auch ungefähr in dem Bereich mit meinem LTD 3 nur das ich ne Disk fahre die erhblich schwerer ist. 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Baxx (17. Juli 2004)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder ein halbes kg wie bei mir. Also ich würde sagen es bringt min. 11,8-12 kg auf die Waage. Schon der Acid Rahmen und die Gabel sind richtig schwer und der Sattel und die Anbauteile scheinen auch keine Leichtgewichte zu sein. Liege auch ungefähr in dem Bereich mit meinem LTD 3 nur das ich ne Disk fahre die erhblich schwerer ist.



Hmm, hab mal meine Berechnung angehangen.


----------



## Jackass1987 (17. Juli 2004)

ich hab auch so ne Liste 

Haut bei mir leider nicht hin. Sind dennoch 11,8 kg. 






Mfg Jackass !


----------



## caneloni (18. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
hier mal ein Bild meines MTB. Ist ein custom-made-Pulcro-Pain mit fast vollständiger Tune-Ausstattung, 2002er XTR Schaltwer u. Umwerfer, Magura HS33, Schwalbe Black Shark, Dura Ace + Forge Schalthebel, Ultegra Kassette, Titec Titan Lenker....
Wiegt ohne Schummelreifen (damit meine ich Conti Twister Supersonic   ) 9,8 Kg. Der Rahmen ist ziemlich schwer, aber dafür robust und sehr sehr dauerfest. Ich wollte es halt so.
Gruss,

       Caneloni


----------



## Sahnie (18. Juli 2004)

Das ist aber ein kurzes Sitzrohr. Ist das Absicht?

Sieht aber schon geil aus wenn Sitzstreben und Oberrohr eine Linie bilden.


----------



## der alte ron (18. Juli 2004)

Das pulcro wäre mit normaler rahmenform ein traum !!


----------



## winnitatsch (18. Juli 2004)

Was ist denn das für eine Konstruktion? Hab ich ja noch nie gesehn, dass die Bremse hinten ist!?!?!


----------



## SteffenScott (18. Juli 2004)

kennst du keine rond/magura firm tech gabeln? die haben die aufnahme auch hinten, wie die pace


----------



## winnitatsch (18. Juli 2004)

SteffenScott schrieb:
			
		

> kennst du keine rond/magura firm tech gabeln? die haben die aufnahme auch hinten, wie die pace




Asooo das is also dieses Firm tech krams?! naja sieht ja ganz "interessant" aus^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caneloni (18. Juli 2004)

@ Sahnie: Ja sicher ist das Absicht. Ich brauche halt einen kleinen Rahmen, will aber ein langes Oberrohr haben. Serienmässig gibt es so etwas nicht, deshalb war custom-made die einzige Möglichkeit.

@ der alte ron: Normale Rahmenform? Was soll das sein? Ist doch normal, vielleicht für die meissten ein wenig klein aber sonst:
SW: 73°
LW: 71°
Oberrohr: 565mm
Kettenstr.: 420mm

@ winnitatsch: Nein, das ist kein FirmTech. FirmTech ist eine Bezeichnung von Magura wo die HS33 an der Rückseite der Gabel befestigt wird.
Meine Gabel ist ne Pace, da werden die Gabeln schon seit Jahren so gemacht. Die waren halt die ersten die erkannt haben dass das mehr Power auf die Bremse bringt.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. Juli 2004)

caneloni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> hier mal ein Bild meines MTB. Ist ein custom-made-Pulcro-Pain mit fast vollständiger Tune-Ausstattung, 2002er XTR Schaltwer u. Umwerfer, Magura HS33, Schwalbe Black Shark, Dura Ace + Forge Schalthebel, Ultegra Kassette, Titec Titan Lenker....
> Wiegt ohne Schummelreifen (damit meine ich Conti Twister Supersonic   ) 9,8 Kg. Der Rahmen ist ziemlich schwer, aber dafür robust und sehr sehr dauerfest. Ich wollte es halt so.
> Gruss,
> ...



der rahmen 
die gabel  
der Rest


----------



## headbug (19. Juli 2004)

@ Caneloni
Wo das jetzt Falschrum ist, also die Vorderbremse, ist der spanner zu oder aus(oder irre ich mich wenn ich sage das der nach unten schaut?)


----------



## caneloni (19. Juli 2004)

@ headbug:
Der Spanner an der Bremse zeigt nach unten und ist dabei geschlossen. Könnte man aber glaube ich auch noch drehen.
Gruss,

           Caneloni


----------



## Einheimischer (19. Juli 2004)

@canneloni

gestatte mir eine blöde Frage, warum brauchst du einen soooo kleinen Rahmen? Wenn ich mir deine Sattelposition anschaue könnest du sicher `ne Nummer größer fahren, ansonsten ist das Bike natürlich spitze  

Grüße.


----------



## polo (19. Juli 2004)

Ich finde auch, daß der Rahmen irgendiwe eigenartig ausschaut. Was spräche denn hiergegen?


----------



## caneloni (19. Juli 2004)

@ polo: Vielleicht meine kurzen Beine?

Ich fahre meine Rahmen halt gerne wenn ich eine Handbreit Luft zwischen Schritt und Oberrohr habe. 
Ihr seid es einfach nicht gewohnt so kleine Rahmen zu sehen   
Gruss,

          Caneloni


----------



## polo (19. Juli 2004)

Denke, du hättest auch beim eingefügten Oberrohr noch reichlich Platz, mit der Beinlänge hat es nix zu tun (Sattelhöhe bleibt ja), dafür würde es "normaler"   aussehen.
Ist zum Glück Geschmakcsache, und sonst zeugt das Rad von deinem Geschmack


----------



## caneloni (19. Juli 2004)

Ne, dass muss wirklich so sein. Das Problem liegt bei so einem kleinen Rahmen auch an der Gabel. Die baut nämlich hoch und so muss das Oberrohr zwangsweise höher laufen. Ich hab mit diesem Rahmen nur eine handbreit Platz zwischen Schritt und Oberrohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (19. Juli 2004)

Wie kommts du dann zum Pedal


----------



## caneloni (19. Juli 2004)

Also wenn ich auf dem Rad sitze ist alles gut, meine Füsse stehen auf den Pedalen und ich bin glücklich.   
Kommt es aber zu einem schnellen Absteigen, was im schwierigem Gelände durchaus passieren kann, würde ich bei einem grösseren Rahmen unfreiwillig Kontakt mit dem Oberrohr aufnehmen.   
Deshalb ist der Rahmen so klein.   
Ist ja auch nicht weiter schlimm denn die Sattelstütze ist noch massig im Rahmen versenkt und die Oberrohrlänge ist einem CC-Bike angemessen lang.
Kleine Rahmen bringen halt für mich nur Vorteile. Die Optik gefällt mir auch aber ich weiss auch das es nicht Jedermanns Sache ist. 
So, muss jetzt Rasen mähen.
Gruss,

           Caneloni


----------



## Einheimischer (19. Juli 2004)

Ich hab des Rätsels Lösung, Caneloni ist nur 1,60 groß hat aber Schuhgröße 70  Ist nur Spass, du scheinst mit deinem Bike zufrieden und so soll`s sein   

Grüße.


----------



## roewe (20. Juli 2004)

RobBj123 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich genug Kohle hätte war das mein Bike...




ganz mein eMeinung: CANNONDALE SCALPELL TEAM 3000

Ein traum in Bike...
den etwas kleineren Bruder gibts für...2300?! *fg*
Hat auch diese Sexy gabel!

röwe


----------



## Gravity (24. Juli 2004)

mein neues bike.


kopl. xt 04 disc.
Manitou minute 2 100mm SPV
dt swiss 240 s disc Laufräder 
Ritche WCS sattelstütze, Lenker , Vorbau, Hörnchen

mit pedale hönchen und flaschenhalter 11.6 kg 

was meint ihr?


----------



## headbug (24. Juli 2004)

Kommt aus  eure absuluten cc lieblings bikes :


			
				Gravity schrieb:
			
		

> kopl. xt 04 disc.
> Manitou minute 2 100mm SPV
> dt swiss 240 s disc Laufräder
> Ritche WCS sattelstütze, Lenker , Vorbau, Hörnchen
> ...


Warum muss man das doppelt posten?
Wir hams doch auch so gesehen (vorallen wenn bei beiden (fast)das gleiche steht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## masterali (25. Juli 2004)

Der Rahmen ist ja schon für CC ausgelegt. Aber warum hängt da dann ne Minute drin? Die ist meiner Meinung nach Fehl am Platz!

Auch die WCS-Teile gefallen mir nicht so. Die hat hier im Forum fast jeder am Rad.
Aber sonst nur solide Komponenten ohne extremen Leichtbau auf 11,6 ist schon net verkehrt


----------



## Gravity (25. Juli 2004)

ganz einfach hab noch ein hardtail mit ner skareb Platinium 80 und die ist mir zu wenig steif.

drum wenn schon dann ne richtig steife gabel für die disc.. und ne black ist sogar schwerer 1,6 kg und die minute 2 hat nur 1550kg 

übrigens ich konnts auch kaum glauben die skareb platinum SPV 80 hat 1580 kg also 30g schwerer als die minute 2...   

übrigens ist es die beste gabel sie ich bis jetzt gefahren bin.. wirklich ein traum!!!


----------



## Principia (25. Juli 2004)

masterali schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rahmen ist ja schon für CC ausgelegt. Aber warum hängt da dann ne Minute drin? Die ist meiner Meinung nach Fehl am Platz!


die minute *2* ist eine XC Gabel


----------



## Clemens (26. Juli 2004)

Mein neues 'altes' Fully:

Storck Adrenalin Race 18,5 Zoll mit Carbonwippe. Aufgebaut mit Duke SL (Air), DÃ¤mpfer Sid XC Adjust, XT, Marta Disk, HÃ¼gi 240 + Mavic 317, Michelin Comp S Light, Thomson StÃ¼tze, Flite TT, Ritchey WCS Part, Tune HÃ¶rnchen, Acros AH06 Steuersatz. Gewicht 11,54 kg (Rahmen hat mit DÃ¤mpfer 2806 Gramm).     

Der Rahmen hat mich schon vor Jahren in einem Bikeshop in Oberbayern angelacht, damals noch aufgebaut als Komplettrad mit XTR und allen damaligen Goodies - war mir zu der Zeit + als Komplettrad aber zu teuer. Vor einigen Wochen war ich zufÃ¤llig noch mal in dem Laden und da hing der nackte Rahmen in einem Hinterraum verschÃ¤umt + verstaubt in einer Ecke. Kurze Diskussion mit dem Dealer und das weiss/schwarze StÃ¼ck wechselte blitzschnell fÃ¼r einen guten â¬-Kurs in meinen Kofferraum. Dem verbauten Ã¤lteren Fox Float R DÃ¤mpfer hab ich nicht getraut und ihn durch den 2004er SID -gibts fÃ¼r unter 100 â¬ - ersetzt.   

Seit gut zwei Wochen ist der Rahmen jetzt komplett aufgebaut. Ist zwar bei weitem nicht so leicht + schÃ¶n geworden wie z.B. das Adrenalin von Oliver - aber mir reichts. DÃ¤mpfer + Gabel sind noch nicht die endgÃ¼ltige LÃ¶sung (geplant zur neuen Saison: RS Reba + Manitou Swinger), aber ich war nach den ersten Fahrten total Ã¼berascht, wie gut diese im Grunde doch recht alte Hinterbaukonstruktion (gerechnet Mitte der 90er) auch mit einem mit 'non' PlattformdÃ¤mpfer im Vergleich zu einer derzeit aktuellen Konstruktion wie meinem Epic geht. Fast kaum wippen im Hinterbau und Vortrieb wie die Sau, vor allem auf Schotter deutlich angenehmer zu fahren. Da zeigt sich wohl, daÃ penibel gerechnete Hinterbauten nicht unbedingt einen PlattformdÃ¤mpfer brauchen, um anstÃ¤ndige Leistung zu zeigen. 

HÃ¤tte mir im Nachhinein gesehen das Bike schon 2001 kaufen sollen - es wÃ¤ren mir einige Erfahrungen mit anderen Herstellern aus Kanada und Deutschland erspart geblieben. Die QualitÃ¤t der Pics ist nicht der Hit (brauch unbedingt ne Digicam, und weiss vor weiss ist irgendwie sche...), aber ich hoffe, die Farbgebung kommt trotzdem rÃ¼ber.


Eine Erfahrung vom Aufbau:

Der neue 2004er XT Umwerfer (vorne) Version: downswing mit dualpull passt nur bedingt, da die Zuganlenkung fÃ¼r toppull-Nutzung hier sehr weit Richtung KettenblÃ¤tter liegt. Bedingt durch den letzten Gegenhalter (Bohrung durch die Wippenhalterung) lÃ¤uft der Zug jetzt zu schrÃ¤g. Anbedingt die  Umwerferversion der 2003er XT (Toppull/Downswing) montieren - passt besser.


----------



## *adrenalin* (26. Juli 2004)

Clemens schrieb:
			
		

> Seit gut zwei Wochen ist der Rahmen jetzt komplett aufgebaut. Ist zwar bei weitem nicht so leicht + schön geworden wie z.B. das Adrenalin von Oliver - aber mir reichts.




vielen dank für die blumen - was trinkst du?   

mir gefällt es sehr gut und bestätigt mich mal wieder in meiner meinung, daß das adrenalin (unter dem aspekt, daß es seit 9 jahren ohne notwendigkeit der modifizierung hinsichtl. der kinematik) vielleicht sogar das hochwertigste rahmenkit überhaupt darstellt!!!

alle rocky-fahrer und viel-geld-investierer in speci´s, scott´s und co werden mich zwar jetzt steinigen....  egal!

gute fahrt!


----------



## matou (26. Juli 2004)

> mir gefällt es sehr gut und bestätigt mich mal wieder in meiner meinung, daß das adrenalin (unter dem aspekt, daß es seit 9 jahren ohne notwendigkeit der modifizierung hinsichtl. der kinematik) vielleicht sogar das hochwertigste rahmenkit überhaupt darstellt!!!



...das will ich hoffen, ich hab mir vor ein paar Wochen einen Adrenalin Rahmen bestellt, er müsste Anfang nächster Woche kommen, zum Glück hab ich dann Urlaub.


..."Masse" mit Klasse eben!

Gruss René


----------



## Principia (26. Juli 2004)

*adrenalin* schrieb:
			
		

> mir gefällt es sehr gut und bestätigt mich mal wieder in meiner meinung, daß das adrenalin (unter dem aspekt, daß es seit 9 jahren ohne notwendigkeit der modifizierung hinsichtl. der kinematik) vielleicht sogar das hochwertigste rahmenkit überhaupt darstellt!!!


kurz nach der element-serie *bis 2003   *


----------



## *adrenalin* (26. Juli 2004)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> kurz nach der element-serie *bis 2003   *



ich wußte, daß ich dich damit aus dem "sommerschlaf" hole


----------



## SteffenR (27. Juli 2004)

Dann will ich auch mal was mit an den Thread hängen ;-)
Mein süßes Bike 

mfg
Steffen-R


----------



## checky (27. Juli 2004)

@ Principia & Adrenalin

und beide Bikes sind (funktionell gesehen) nur schnöde Eingelenker. Fahrt mal nen ordentlich konstruierten 4-Gelenker ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (27. Juli 2004)

naja...darüber lässt sich ein glaubenskrieg führen 


fahre derzeit sowieso mehr einen 0-gelenker


----------



## Clemens (27. Juli 2004)

> Checky: und beide Bikes sind (funktionell gesehen) nur schnöde Eingelenker. Fahrt mal nen ordentlich konstruierten 4-Gelenker .....



Zufällig steht bei mir einer der nachweislich derzeit schnellsten Viergelenker (wenn man den Weltcup als Maßstab heranziehen kann)  neben dem 'schnöden Eingelenker' und ich kann so ganz gut vergleichen. Das Epic sollte doch in etwa als ordentlich konstruiert zu bezeichnen sein. Mein altes Giant NRS aus 2002 hatte zufällig der Gelenke auch viere.. und die Hinterbaukonstrukteure von Renault (die die Kinematik entwickelt haben) haben da auch nicht in der Nase gebohrt.

Der 'Oldie' schneidet dagegen trotz des fehlenden Gelenks vom alten Horst Leitner verdammt gut ab.


----------



## mikeonbike (27. Juli 2004)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> fahre derzeit sowieso mehr einen 0-gelenker



genau passend zum stichwort - meine neue schüssel (mein princi hatte leider leichte auflösungserscheinungen...  ) ... so sieht jetzt der schnelle ersatz aus. do. vorletzte woche den rahmen bestellt, mo geliefert, freitach zusammengebaut, photo vom samstach in mittenwald vor der abfahrt zur karwendelrunde (die dann aufgrund des sauwetters schon am karwendelhaus abgebrochen wurde)...

gruss mike


----------



## checky (27. Juli 2004)

Clemens schrieb:
			
		

> Der 'Oldie' schneidet dagegen trotz des fehlenden Gelenks vom alten Horst Leitner verdammt gut ab.



brauchst mir dazu nix erzählen, bin Jahrelang klassische 1-Gelenker gefahren & das hat sich seit meinem ersten 4-Gelenker abruppt geändert, kommt mir(solange es auch um ordentlichen Vortrieb geht) nicht mehr in Frage.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. Juli 2004)

Ich fahr damit zwar eher Halbstrecken-Marathon statt CC, aber ich stell jetzt mal trotzdem mein Bike hier zur Begutchtung rein:

-Specialized Stumpjumper M4 Rahmen (Jhg. 02)
-Marzocchi Marathon SL, 85 mm (Jhg. 03)
-Avid SD Mag
-Race Face Deus XC mit X-Type-Innenlager
-Time ATAC XS Carbon
-LRS: DT Onyx, DT Comp, DT XR 4.1, Maxis Ignitor oder Larsen TT (je nach Wetter)
-Lenker und Vorbau Ritchey WCS
-Extralite Ultraends
-Thomson Sattelstütze
-Fizik Gobi
-tune Wasserträger
-Nokonüge
-XT-Schaltwerk (Jhg. 03), XTR-Umwerfer (Jhg. 02)
-Sram Trigger Attack
-Sram Pc 89 R Hollow Pin-Kette

Ich galub, das war alles, was wichtig wär..., wiegt 10,65 kg inkl. Halterung für Tacho und Pulsuhr, 2 Flaschenhaltern und Klingel und ist dabei noch sehr stabil.


----------



## Seiffer (29. Juli 2004)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahr damit zwar eher Halbstrecken-Marathon statt CC, aber ich stell jetzt mal trotzdem mein Bike hier zur Begutchtung rein:
> 
> -Specialized Stumpjumper M4 Rahmen (Jhg. 02)
> -Marzocchi Marathon SL, 85 mm (Jhg. 03)
> ...




sehr schönes Bike...


----------



## earlofwine (29. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
habe mein Rad in einer älteren Version bereits mal in einem anderen Thread vorgestellt.
Nun die aktuelle Version.
Bin mit dem jetzigen Stand ganz zufrieden und werd bis auf Kleinigkeiten wohl nicht mehr viel ändern.
Gewicht so um die 11,5 kg.

Gruß an alle Storck-Fahrer!

So long,
earlofwine


----------



## Northern lite (29. Juli 2004)

feines Stück  

An Deiner Stelle würde ich mir die Carbon-Wippe noch gönnen. Es hat mich scon lange gewundert das die beim Adrenalin Carbon nicht serienmäßig eingebaut ist.

Evtl noch nen SLR und Nokons und ich würde es fast gegen mein Adrenalin Pro tauschen (aber nur fast   )

happy Trails

Northern lite


----------



## earlofwine (29. Juli 2004)

Carbon-Wippe ist geplant, wird aber wohl erst gegen Ende des Jahres mein Eigen sein.
Ansonsten hat das Bike natürlich noch einiges Potenzial um Pfunde loszuwerden, doch ich wollte auch im Sinne meines Geldbeutels nicht alles auf einmal ausreizen.
@Northern Lite: was wiegt dein Adrenalin?
Und kann mir jemand sagen was ich mit der Carbon-Wippe an Gewicht einspare?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## masterali (29. Juli 2004)

earlofwine schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> habe mein Rad in einer älteren Version bereits mal in einem anderen Thread vorgestellt.
> Nun die aktuelle Version.
> Bin mit dem jetzigen Stand ganz zufrieden und werd bis auf Kleinigkeiten wohl nicht mehr viel ändern.
> ...




gefällt mir richtig gut!!


----------



## *adrenalin* (29. Juli 2004)

earlofwine schrieb:
			
		

> Carbon-Wippe ist geplant, wird aber wohl erst gegen Ende des Jahres mein Eigen sein.


nimm´auf jeden fall die alte mit dem quersteg - ist leichter und steifer!





			
				earlofwine schrieb:
			
		

> Und kann mir jemand sagen was ich mit der Carbon-Wippe an Gewicht einspare?



schau mal im fotoalbum unter meinem nick und du findest fotos zu den einzelteilen des rahmens (auch die wippe solo), wiegt 127 gr. ohne schrauben. 

hast du schon alu-schrauben in den lagern? hält und bringt einiges an gewicht!!!

ansonsten ein tolles bike (vor allem der rahmen!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## earlofwine (29. Juli 2004)

Hab mich mal umgesehen, die Carbonwippe würde 250 Euronen kosten. Hm für 100 Gramm Gewichtsersparnis eine Menge Kohle.Für das Alu-Teil wird man ja kaum was kriegen oder?
Die Schrauben kosten 70 Teuros, bringen aber auch mal 70 Gramm, da kann man schon eher von Preis-Leistung sprechen  
Ich glaube ich könnte an den Reifen noch einiges rausholen.
Im Moment sind Ritchey Z-Max Millenium mit Schwalbe XXlight Schläuchen verbaut.
Sind doch bestimmt 200 Gramm drin für ca. 60 - 70 Euros oder?

Verbesserungsvorschläge immer willkommen!

Gruß


----------



## Jackass1987 (29. Juli 2004)

@ earlofwine

ich denke an dem Sattel geht auch einiges. Der wiegt doch bestimmt min. 250 g, wenn nicht noch mehr. Beim SLR hättest du nur 140 gramm und ne schönere Optik  Ist sogar fahrbar 

Hier nun nochmal mein Cube Schülerbike :






Verändert werden soll der Vorbau. Die 17° mit dem geraden Lenker war fast noch zu aufrecht. Jetzt wo ich mit dem Rizer fahre ist es doch viel zu hoch. 

Habt ihr noch andere Verbesserungsvorschläge ?

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## SteffenScott (29. Juli 2004)

eventuel andere bremsen,was leichteres,martas oder kurbel?


----------



## lelebebbel (29. Juli 2004)

das is mal ein schülerbike  schön geworden!

vorschlag: riser weg, 0° vorbau.... jaja ich weiss 

ansonsten fände ich tuning an diesem rad, in anbetracht des rahmens und der tatsache dass es ein schülerbike ist, schon ziemlich dekadent.
nutze die gute ausstattung erstmal aus, und tausch das, was dabei kaputtgeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seiffer (29. Juli 2004)

Schönes "Schülerbike"... Vor allen Dingen die Pedale *habenwill*


----------



## Jackass1987 (29. Juli 2004)

steffenscott schrieb:
			
		

> eventuel andere bremsen,was leichteres,martas oder kurbel?



die bremsen finde ich bisher klasse. Ich habe mich gerade so sehr an die gewöhnt, dass ich sie wahrscheinlich erst abbauen werde, wenn sie den Geist aufgeben  Die Martas reizen mich zwar aber der Gedanke an die hohen Anschaffungskosten lässt mich das schnell vergessen. Ausserdem laufen die Martas zur Zeit richtig gut. 

Bei den Kurbeln geb ich dir recht. Ich finde sie sind nicht schwer, aber was besonderes ist es halt auch nicht. Ich denke ich werde sie nach dem sie verschlissen sind gegen XT 04 tauschen oder sie einfach mit TA Blättern aufwerten. Hat einer nen Tipp wie man ohne die schwarze Lackierung ( ist das überhaupt lackiert ? ) zu beschädigen, die LX Schriftzüge runter bekommt. Nicht das sie mir nicht gefallen aber sie sind durch die Schuhe schon teils abgerubelt und ich finde keine Schriftzüge immernoch besser als halbe Schriftzüge  Geht sowas mit der Poliermaschine ? Habt ihr ne Idee ?



			
				lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> das is mal ein schülerbike  schön geworden!
> 
> vorschlag: riser weg, 0° vorbau.... jaja ich weiss
> 
> ...



Also das mit dem Vorbau sehe ich ein. Ich will mir jetzt einen Ritchey Pro ( passend zum Rizer Pro ) Vorbau mit 6° und 100 mm holen. Dann steht nur noch zur Debatte, ob negativ oder positiv anbauen. Bin irgendwie für negativ. Was meint ihr ?

Wie meinst du das mit der Dekadenz ? 

Ich finde den Rahmen schön udn ich glaube der ist der letzte der geht, wenn er nicht aus tragischen Gründen einem Unfall erliegt 

Du hast vollkommen recht. Ich werde jetzt erstmal zusehen, nicht soviele Teile abzubauen die noch funzen und lieber warten bis was kaputt geht. Dann kann man ja immernoch aufrüsten und hat sogar nen richtigen Grund dazu. Kaputt gehts sowieso schneller als man denkt. Siehe Duke 

Ich danke euch für eure Kommentare und würde mich über weitere freuen 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Northern lite (29. Juli 2004)

@earlofwine:

Asche auf mein Haupt, aber ich weiß nicht genau was mein Adrenalin wiegt.

Liegt aber knapp über 12 kg. Finde ich aber völlig OK für ein Fully mit Martas, VRO und ohne besonderen Leichtbau.

Mmmh, jetzt möchte ich es aber auch wissen: werde mal schauen wo ich ne geeignete waage finde.

Hier nochmal ein frisches Bild, aus freier Wildbahn


----------



## *adrenalin* (30. Juli 2004)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier nun nochmal mein Cube Schülerbike :



das du schüler bist wissen wir - darauf brauchst du nicht in jedem einzelnen post hinweisen...


----------



## IGGY (1. August 2004)

Hi
Mein Bruder hat nun auch ein Bike und hat mich gebeten da er keinen Rechner hat, sein Bike hier mal zu posten! Und wie findet Ihr es?


----------



## Krischan (1. August 2004)

Hi!
Hier ist meine Karre:


----------



## oldman (1. August 2004)

@iggy
da hat dein Bruder was Schickes. Droessiger hab ich noch nicht oft gesehen. Sieht schoen "fett" aus der Rahmen.

@krischan
was ist das fuer ein Rahmen?

oldman


----------



## dooyou (1. August 2004)

SteffenScott schrieb:
			
		

> eventuel andere bremsen,was leichteres,martas oder kurbel?



du schon wieder?


----------



## $ucker (1. August 2004)

Krischan schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> Hier ist meine Karre:





schiel ich, oder hast du nur ne halbe gabel.....


----------



## SteffenScott (1. August 2004)

$ucker schrieb:
			
		

> schiel ich, oder hast du nur ne halbe gabel.....



ich glaub du hast heut zu tief ins glas geschaut   
wo soll denn seine bremse festgemacht sein
und man sieht die andere seite doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (1. August 2004)

$ucker schrieb:
			
		

> schiel ich, oder hast du nur ne halbe gabel.....



Endlich die Antwort auf die Lefty: DIE MARZOCCHI RIGHTY!   
Schau mal in`s Gebüsch, dort steckt der Rest   

Das Drössiger ist sehr schick, ich würde nur ne andere Gabel verbauen.
Krischans Bike ist auch nett anzuschauen, sieht fast aus wie Titan?

Grüße.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. August 2004)

so, meine neue schnecke!

13000 Gramm sagt die Waage! 
Ihr dürfts gerne in der Galerie bewerten.







GT XCR 2000
Marzocchi Z4 Flylight Air 
FSA The Pig DH Pro
Amoeba Vitra Vorbau
NG Components Rizer
Mavic Crossroc - Michelin XLs UST 2.1
XT/LX/Deore Komponenten 
STX RC Umwerfer (135g)
KMC Kette
JO Sattelstütze
Selle Royal Mach Sattel


----------



## $ucker (1. August 2004)

SteffenScott schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub du hast heut zu tief ins glas geschaut
> wo soll denn seine bremse festgemacht sein
> und man sieht die andere seite doch





LOL    


ich glaub ich spinne.....besoffen ohne was getrunken oder geraucht zu haben......heftig *g*


aber danke, nu seh ich es auch....ich hatte schon an mir selbst gezweifelt


----------



## Einheimischer (1. August 2004)

@Lord Helmchen

Ich würd mal sagen, dass ist gegenüber dem Vorgänger `ne Steigerung um 100%, nur den Sattel würd ich evtl. nochmal überdenken und die Pedalkäfige sind doch nicht dein Ernst oder?
Ansonsten ein richtig schönes Bike 

Grüße.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. August 2004)

ich werde bald klicks montieren, welche weiß ich noch nicht, auf jeden fall überschwere shimanskis  Noch bleiben die Käfige noch, tritt sich einfach besser.

Was findest du am Sattel so schlecht? Er ist ein bisschen schwer (330g) aber sonst find ich ihn in Ordnung, sag mir was du verändern würdest. Der Winkel bleibt so, passt nämlich gut so.

Ich habe aber noch den Selle Royal Shark Gel Sattel (409g), der wird seziert, vielleicht montier ich ihn danach (falls er dann noch hält)


----------



## Einheimischer (2. August 2004)

Gegen den Sattel selbst hab ich ja nix, nur das Rot stört ein wenig das Gesamtbild, ein komplett schwarzer Sattel würde harmonischer wirken.
Der Schritt zu den Klickies wird dich nicht nur aus optischen Gründen begeistern   

Aber alles wie immer Geschmacksache   

Grüße.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. August 2004)

na gut, mit den roten decals auf der gabel beißt sichs nicht, passt sogar. Aber wie ich sagte, ich kill heute den alten Selle 409g Sackquetscher. Davon gibts dann ein Bild im Leichtbausattelthread!


----------



## Einheimischer (2. August 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> na gut, mit den roten decals auf der gabel beißt sichs nicht, passt sogar. Aber wie ich sagte, ich kill heute den alten Selle 409g Sackquetscher. Davon gibts dann ein Bild im Leichtbausattelthread!



Stimmt die roten Aufkleber stören auch - weg damit   
Mach mal mit dem Sattel bin gespannt...

Grüße.


----------



## finalcountdown (2. August 2004)

im anhang gibts mal meins zu sehn. hoff ich halt  
greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (2. August 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Mein Bruder hat nun auch ein Bike und hat mich gebeten da er keinen Rechner hat, sein Bike hier mal zu posten! Und wie findet Ihr es?



welche gabel sehe ich denn da?! ist das nicht die beste gabel der welt?!   
im ernst: schickes rad. kommt dein bruder mal mit zum biken?!
Knax


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. August 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt die roten Aufkleber stören auch - weg damit
> Mach mal mit dem Sattel bin gespannt...
> 
> Grüße.



kommt noch, hatte heute keine zeit, morgen gehts los.


----------



## IGGY (2. August 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> welche gabel sehe ich denn da?! ist das nicht die beste gabel der welt?!
> im ernst: schickes rad. kommt dein bruder mal mit zum biken?!
> Knax


HI Max
Das ist nicht die gleiche Gabel wie du sie hast. Diese hat Lockout. Er war Heute schon mit biken. Braucht noch seine Zeit bis er mit uns richtig fahren kann. Hat sich aber gut gehalten Heute!


----------



## IGGY (2. August 2004)

Ich hoffe das ich nun nicht wieder in der Luft zerrissen werde von wegen der postet auch jedes Update. Ich habe aber letztes mal hier gefragt was ihr meint welcher LRS besser aussehen würde! Ich habe mich für den Mavic Crossmax XL entschieden. Nächste Woche kommt noch der neue Rahmen.Werde dann das Bild hier mal posten!


----------



## masterali (3. August 2004)

also wenn ich jedes update gepostet hätte bräuchte ich ja schon fast ein eigenes Forum.

Aber geduld Leute. Mein Rad wird auch noch fertig!!


----------



## dodger (3. August 2004)

Keine Ahnung, ob ich mein Rad schonmal geposted hab.
Updates dieses Jahr:
Sattel
Schläuche



Womit ich an dem Rad noch nicht zufrieden bin: Kurbeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (3. August 2004)

hier mein Kunstwerk....
gewogen hab ich es nie es ist leicht genug  
Schwinn Homegrown LDT.


----------



## der alte ron (5. August 2004)

Mit der mülltonne als hintergrund , wie romantisch  !
Schönes bike !


----------



## Spielverderber (5. August 2004)

Updates: Leichtbau Aluminiumklingel   






Durch die Marta SL wurden noch ein paar Gramm eingespart, dafür hat der Fahrer 2 kg zugelegt...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (5. August 2004)

Spielverderber schrieb:
			
		

> Updates: Leichtbau Aluminiumklingel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



weniger bauen, mehr fahren, bei dem wetter sowieso 
Gruß, der Stefan


P.S.: by the way, nice bike!


----------



## matou (5. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

so, seit Montag aufgebaut...mein neuer Bock.

Im Moment knappe 11 kg...da geht aber noch was!

Gruss René


----------



## *adrenalin* (5. August 2004)

na, das ist ja schon fast eine inflationäre storck adrenalin-schwemme hier im forum...


----------



## Gorth (5. August 2004)

Die Leute wissen halt was gut ist


----------



## matou (5. August 2004)

> Die Leute wissen halt was gut ist



dito




> na, das ist ja schon fast eine inflationäre storck adrenalin-schwemme hier im forum...



...zum Glück ist aber jedes anders aufgebaut...sonst wärs ja langweilig  
Danke übrigens noch für den Tip mit den Schrauben, sind gestern von JM angekommen.

Gruss René


----------



## IGGY (5. August 2004)

Mein neuer Rahmen ist schon verbaut!


----------



## Northern lite (5. August 2004)

Qualität setzt sich halt doch durch.

ich persönlich sehe andere Adrenalin auch sehr gern, besonders weil sie ja alle individuell aufgebaut sind.

Happy Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (5. August 2004)

@matou

wirklich sehr nett, aber was ist mit dem Sattel?
hast du die Stütze zu weit draußen, oder wirkt das auf dem Bild so krass 

@IGGY

das Drössiger sieht auch Klasse aus, mal was neues und ungewohntes in der Bikelandschaft
Wieviel wiegts denn?

gruß


----------



## Smooth* (5. August 2004)

@IGGY

Warum ein neuer Rahmen?

Wegen der Optik/Gewicht?


----------



## matou (5. August 2004)

@phiro

danke für die Blumen...

Die Überhöhung ist ca. 15 cm, es kommt auf dem Foto ein bisschen krass rüber, ist aber bei meinen 192 ok.

Gruss René


----------



## IGGY (5. August 2004)

Smooth* schrieb:
			
		

> @IGGY
> 
> Warum ein neuer Rahmen?
> 
> Wegen der Optik/Gewicht?


HI
Der andere passte nicht richtig. War ein wenig zu groß. Der neue Rahmen ist 100 Gramm schwerer. Wiegt nun 10.1 Kilo!


----------



## steed (5. August 2004)

ich will auch!...heute fertig geworden......santa cruz chameleon XL in Duke Blue....


tschö

steed


----------



## Einheimischer (6. August 2004)

Ich hab mein Bike ja schonmal gezeigt, nun hab ich eure Verbesserungsvorschläge so gut es ging beherzigt und ein paar Teile getauscht:






So bleibts erstmal.

Grüße.


----------



## IGGY (6. August 2004)

Ich finde es schön. Nur sind die Reifen nicht zu anfällig? Fährst du die mit Latexschläuchen oder normalen?


----------



## polo (6. August 2004)

kürz' mal deine bremshüllen.
ach ja: kürz' mal deine schalthüllen.
ansonsten: sieht sehr schön aus!


----------



## Einheimischer (6. August 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es schön. Nur sind die Reifen nicht zu anfällig? Fährst du die mit Latexschläuchen oder normalen?



Danke, ich fahr die Reifen nur im trockenen und bei CC-Rennen und dass ausschlieslich mit Michelin Latex Schläuchen und 3,5 Bar - bis jetzt keine Pannen  100% zufrieden bin ich aber dennoch nicht, bergab fehlt mir doch etwas der Grip und vor allem die Bremsleistung  als nächstes werde ich mal die Nokian NBX lite 2,0 testen - sind halt pro Reifen gut 140 Gramm schwerer  



			
				polo schrieb:
			
		

> kürz' mal deine bremshüllen.
> ach ja: kürz' mal deine schalthüllen.
> ansonsten: sieht sehr schön aus!



Hinten geht vieleicht noch ein Stück, vorne leider nicht mehr, ist alles schon sehr knapp und stramm beim lenken.

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bateman (6. August 2004)

So, auch mal wieder was von mir...

Steelman Rahmen, klassischer Stahl, mit XTR 02 und Chris King Laufrädern. Ausserdem ne Hope M6 Ti Disc, um meine 120 kilo auch in jeder Situation beherrschen zu können...








Bateman


----------



## gurkenfolie (6. August 2004)

@bateman:

yeah du hast echt style

über die disc unterhalten wir uns später.


----------



## caneloni (7. August 2004)

@ Bateman:
Sehr schönes Rad, erzähl mal bitte etwas mehr über den Rahmen. Endlich mal nicht so ein Alu-Einheits-Geschwür   
Gruss,

               Caneloni


----------



## Lord Helmchen (7. August 2004)

@bateman:

sehr geiles Rad, nur dass es mit Federgabel schöner wäre, aber für die Scheibe bekommst du schon auf Grund der Scheibenmaße keine passende Gabel für.


----------



## JoeDesperado (7. August 2004)

hab's auch endlich geschafft, meins mal zu verewigen:

Tomac AN6-Alu Rahmen
Manitou SPV-Dämpfer (110mm) - mod. Eingelenker
Rock Shox Psylo Race Gabel (mit Lenkerlockout, 85-125mm, am Foto @ 85mm)
Deore Scheibenbremsen, 160mm iirc 
sonstiges: XT & n paar Ritchey-Teile
Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2,25er Reifen
Mavic Crossland Felgen
Gewicht: 12-13 Kilo, genau weiß ich's leider ned


----------



## Lord Helmchen (7. August 2004)

schönes bike, wenns das Titan wär, wärs dann wunderschön. Aber wir wollen ja mal nicht übertreiben. 

Die Crossland würd ich aber ändern, sie sind recht schwer und ich hab schon viel schlechtes über sie gehört. Halten sie gut dicht? Fährst du Tubeless?

XT Naben und X3.1 Felge (sorry, heute heißt se anders) wären sicher besser. 
die X3.1 fahr ich selber (CrossRoc UST) Sausteife und sehr geile Felge, top verarbeitet! Würd ich mir an deiner Stelle zulegen!

Aber auch so ein sehr schönes Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (7. August 2004)

@bateman : wow, wie genial ist dieses rad bitte schön !!!! Die gabel ist von wiesmann , oder ? Produziert stellman eigentlich noch , schreib doch bitte wirklich mehr zu dem rahmen - wie fährt er sich , wie schwer , wie zu bekommen , wartezeiten ? Auch schöne zusammenstellung von teilen , ich hätte überlegt nur nordamerikanische teile dran zu bauen , aber schon klar das die nicht immer das beste sind was der markt zu bieten hat ! Wer bei diesem rad nörgelt hat überhaupt nichts kapiert .
Glückwunsch und respekt ! 
Nikolay

P.S.: Diese farbe !!!


----------



## SteffenScott (7. August 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> @bateman:
> 
> sehr geiles Rad, nur dass es mit Federgabel schöner wäre, aber für die Scheibe bekommst du schon auf Grund der Scheibenmaße keine passende Gabel für.




warmduscher
was willst an so einem rad mit einer federgabel,sieht auch optishc nich dolle aus
ich hatte an meim dmr(auch stahlrahmen) ne fox forx talas und die sah dadran schon wuchtig aus

aber stahlrahmen haben schon was  ,wenn nur das gewicht nicht währe


----------



## Lord Helmchen (7. August 2004)

SteffenScott schrieb:
			
		

> warmduscher
> was willst an so einem rad mit einer federgabel,sieht auch optishc nich dolle aus
> ich hatte an meim dmr(auch stahlrahmen) ne fox forx talas und die sah dadran schon wuchtig aus
> 
> aber stahlrahmen haben schon was  ,wenn nur das gewicht nicht währe



ja, ich dusche bei 38° und ich stehe dazu 

und mit ner niedrig bauenden Magura oder Pace sähe es auch nicht verkehrt aus. Aber das ist geschmackssache.


----------



## Bateman (7. August 2004)

Hallo, danke für das Lob...

also, Steelman produziert noch, klar...
wer Interesse hat, unter www.steelmancycles.com kann man sich einiges anschauen...

Leider hat er vor etwa 4 Monaten die Preise erhöht und nun isses schon ein bisschen teuer für Stahl, als ich bestellt habe ( Oktober letztes Jahr ) waren die Preise noch humaner, aber durch den Dollarkurs musste er erhöhen...

Lieferzeit war bei mir 8 MOnate, aber nur weil wohl Brent Steelmans Mutter im Winter gestorben is und er daher 4 Wochen nix gemacht hat...sonst dauert es wohl ca 4 Monate...

Rahmen haben eine Grundgeometrie, man kann bei jeder Grösse zwischen zwei Oberrohrlängen wählen, meines ist 18L, also 18 Zoll und langes Oberrohr, obwohl ich sonst nur 19.5er bis 21er fahre, aber die Geo is traumhaft...fährt sich wunderbar...zum GEwicht kann ich nix sagen, hab es nicht gewogen, aber es muss ja meine 120 kg aushalten, daher is mir das Gewicht nicht sooo wichtig...

die Gabel ist eine Steelman und gehört zum Rahmen, genau wie ein Vorbau auch dabei ist.
Man kann aus vielen Farben wählen, es wrd alles gepulvert, und man kann sich alles gleich pulvern lassen, oder in verschiedenen Farben...

Service war und ist sehr gut, sind beide sehr nette Leutchen, mit denen man sich gut unterhalten kann...sehr kooperativ...

Eine passende Federgabel ist echt net einfach, weil Magura find ich net passend an dem Rahmen, und sonst glaub ich geben die meisten ihre Gabeln nicht frei für 205er Scheiben...mal sehen, aber die Gabel is klasse,...

Bateman


----------



## caneloni (7. August 2004)

@ Bateman:
Blos keine Federgabel an so ein geniales Rad. Ich finde die Ausstattung ziemlich passend. Absolut stylisch. Das Rad hat eine Seele, sowas sehe ich leider viel zu selten. Mach mal vielleicht ein paar nette Detailfotos.
Gruss,

          Caneloni


----------



## Bateman (7. August 2004)

naja, mit dem Bike hab ich eigentlich viel vor, und mit ner starren Gabel stösst man halt gerade auf sehr verblockten Trails an Grenzen...

aber da es eh beinahe keine Mögliche gibt wird in naher Zukunft eh keine rein kommen...

hier noch ein paar Bilder, auf dem einen sieht man auch die sehr geniale Farbe beser...

hmm, will gerade net, mach ich dann später...

Bateman


----------



## caneloni (7. August 2004)

Mach dir doch fette 2,5" Reifen drauf. Das bringt ne Menge und du kannst dir ne Federgabel sparen. Ich weiss nicht, ne 08/15 Federgabel macht das Rad kaputt. Meine Meinung. Gruss,

      Caneloni


----------



## Bateman (7. August 2004)

hast ja recht, aber mit meinem Gewicht is das mit den dicken Reifen und wenig Druck leider nicht drin, ich hasse es jedenfalls so zu fahren, hab es schonmal probiert...

und hier nochmal Bilder...







da is auch der Vorbau zu sehen, der is für sich zwar schön, aber am Bike finde ich ihn irgendwie zu dünn...








Bateman


----------



## Lord Helmchen (7. August 2004)

hmmm, schonmal über tubeless nachgedacht? auch seeeeehhhr komfortabel. Nur zu empfehlen.


----------



## sporty (7. August 2004)

@Bateman : "
da is auch der Vorbau zu sehen, der is für sich zwar schön, aber am Bike finde ich ihn irgendwie zu dünn.. "



Bau da mal einen Steuersatz ein, dann wirkt die Gabel auch nicht mehr so dünn   

Gruss sporty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (8. August 2004)

Mich würde das gewicht von rahmen und gabel schon sehr interessieren , auch wenn das ziel nicht unbedingt leichtbau gewesen ist . Ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen , das ein rahmen dieser klasse so exorbitant schwer sein sollte .
Wie kommt diese gabel mit deiner disc zurecht und spürt man eine dämpfung ?
Und bitte keine bilder mehr , sonst fange ich gleich an zu weinen .
Nikolay


----------



## JoeDesperado (8. August 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> Die Crossland würd ich aber ändern, sie sind recht schwer und ich hab schon viel schlechtes über sie gehört. Halten sie gut dicht? Fährst du Tubeless?
> 
> XT Naben und X3.1 Felge (sorry, heute heißt se anders) wären sicher besser.
> die X3.1 fahr ich selber (CrossRoc UST) Sausteife und sehr geile Felge, top verarbeitet! Würd ich mir an deiner Stelle zulegen!
> ...



hm, mit den felgen hab ich noch keine probleme gehabt bis jetzt, ich fahr's aber auch mit schlauch (warum auch immer). kann man durch eine investition in neue felgen wirklich viel gewicht sparen, und ist's den preis wert? wenn ich mich recht erinnere, kosten die crossland 100  / stück, viel mehr kann & will ich da ned ausgeben


----------



## Bateman (8. August 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde das gewicht von rahmen und gabel schon sehr interessieren , auch wenn das ziel nicht unbedingt leichtbau gewesen ist . Ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen , das ein rahmen dieser klasse so exorbitant schwer sein sollte .
> Wie kommt diese gabel mit deiner disc zurecht und spürt man eine dämpfung ?
> Und bitte keine bilder mehr , sonst fange ich gleich an zu weinen .
> Nikolay



Hallo, ich hab den Rahmen selber leider nicht gewogen, als er noch nackt war, hab aber gerade mal meine alte Federwaage bemüht...
Ohne GEwähr sind es ca 10.5 kg, sollte mir aber echt mal ne genaue Waage zulegen...
es war aber schon so dass ich dem Brent Steelman gesagt hab wier schwer ich bin, und er dann wohl schon etwas stabiliere Rohre genommen hat...

hatte ich gestern vergessen, man kann zwischen verschiedenen Rohrsätzen wählen oder wenn man den Einsatzzweck bestimmt sucht der Mr Steelman die Rohre aus...

Also Dämpfung spürt man kaum, ich hab an meinem Blizzad noch ne Kinesis Gabel, die dämpft etwas mehr, fahre an beiden den Little Albert in 2.1...

wegen der disc muss ich sagen dass ich nach kurzer Einbremszeit schon brachialste Bremswirkung spüren darf...
wenn man sich schon zurücklehnt und beide Bremsen bis kurz vor Blockade zieht dann isses echt unglaublich wie schnell man zum Stehen kommt...

von Flex an der Gabel is nix zu merken...

und ein letztes Bild muss noch sein...  

Backshot:









Bateman


----------



## headbug (8. August 2004)

@ IGGY der rahmen ist in meinen augen einfach nur schön


----------



## Lord Helmchen (8. August 2004)

JoeDesperado schrieb:
			
		

> hm, mit den felgen hab ich noch keine probleme gehabt bis jetzt, ich fahr's aber auch mit schlauch (warum auch immer). kann man durch eine investition in neue felgen wirklich viel gewicht sparen, und ist's den preis wert? wenn ich mich recht erinnere, kosten die crossland 100  / stück, viel mehr kann & will ich da ned ausgeben



da quatschen mer mal per PN weiter, ist e bissl offtopic.


----------



## Seiffer (8. August 2004)

@bateman

geniales bike. wusste gar nicht, dass stahl so geil sein kann. hut ab.


----------



## gurkenfolie (8. August 2004)

@steel äh bateman:

das insekt ist aber schon echt oder drauflackiert?


----------



## Bateman (8. August 2004)

ui, das is mir gar nicht aufgefallen...
nee nee, das sass da scheinbar so rum...

wollte wohl meinen Rahmen bestäuben, die Sau...

Bateman


----------



## dodger (9. August 2004)

Stahl ist schon was feines.

Hab auch noch mein Uraltes Stahlrad, das ich inzwischen nur noch für die Straße benutze. Damals hat es aber auch jeden Trail mitgemacht.

Sieht inzwischen aber nicht mehr aus wie auf dem Foto. Sind Slicks drauf, neue Bremsen, neue Brems- und Schalthebel.

Wenn ich Zeit finde kommt bis nächsten Monat noch neuer Lack drauf. Gelb oder orange.

Sorry, passt nicht so gut zum Titel. Sieht nicht grad aus wie ein Kunstwerk. Wirds aber noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cromm (9. August 2004)

Meins,

Rahmen: Rotwild RCC 09
Gabel: Fox Fork 100RLC
Dämpfer: Fox Float RL
Felgen: Sun Rims (rot)
Speichen: DT Swiss
Naben: Chris King (schwarz)
Reifen: Maxxis Larsen TT 2,35
Steuersatz: Chris King (schwarz)
Vorbau und Sattelstütze: Thomson
Bremsen: Hayes (200mm und 160mm)


----------



## supertrooper (10. August 2004)

also die lefty kann sicherlich was weil sie wesentlich weniger reibung hat als alle vergleichbaren 2 gabel-federgabeln.

aber der preis is natürlich cannondale like einfach nur massloss übertrieben


----------



## headbug (11. August 2004)

gurkenfolie schrieb:
			
		

> @steel äh bateman:
> 
> das insekt ist aber schon echt oder drauflackiert?


Schau mal genau hien, das ist professionell draufgeflogen 
aber das wäre dann doch mal was fürs edeltuning


----------



## Banshee Rider (13. August 2004)

So, hier meins:


----------



## Einheimischer (13. August 2004)

Oh toll - ein Motorrad ohne Motor   

Grüße.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. August 2004)

konafreak, der witz ist alt 

und, schwerer gehts ja nun wirklich nicht, sogar bei dem klotz kannste locker 5kg sparen ohne auf irgendwas verzichten zu müssen 

Monster raus
Banshee raus
Doublewides raus

aber was erzähl ich, hilft doch sowieso nicht.

P.S. du fährst ja die gleichen Griffe wie ich *g


news on my bike:
bald 520er Shimaniski Klicks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenScott (13. August 2004)

wozu double wide und keine single track?
denn beim fully halten die single track alle mal und geht auch viel besser zu fahren,dann wer brauch ne monster,shiver oder dorado tuts auch
gabs kein breiteren lenker?
und sehe ich das richtig stahlkurbeln?
warum keine saint wiegt viel weniger usw.


----------



## Banshee Rider (13. August 2004)

SteffenScott schrieb:
			
		

> wozu double wide und keine single track?


Sagen mir von Optik nicht zu.


			
				SteffenScott schrieb:
			
		

> dorado tuts auch


Nee nee du, mir kommt keine Dorado in mein Bike, hab da so meine Prinzipien.


			
				SteffenScott schrieb:
			
		

> gabs kein breiteren lenker?


Hattest du Physik? Denkste ich nehm nen 60cm Lenker, weißte wie schwer das zu lenken geht? Deswegen nen breiten...


			
				SteffenScott schrieb:
			
		

> und sehe ich das richtig stahlkurbeln?


Sind Truvativ Hussefelt DH 


			
				SteffenScott schrieb:
			
		

> warum keine saint wiegt viel weniger


Saint Optik = :kotz:


----------



## Banshee Rider (13. August 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> und, schwerer gehts ja nun wirklich nicht


Sind doch nur 25 kg....   


			
				Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> bei dem klotz kannste locker 5kg sparen ohne auf irgendwas verzichten zu müssen
> Monster raus
> Banshee raus
> Doublewides raus


Hmm deiner Aussage nach, könnte ich ohne Felgen, Gabel und Rahmen fahrn können.    Nee du glaub mir, das liegt super beim fahrn, und schließlich fahr ich täglich meine 8km bergauf nach hause   


			
				Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. du fährst ja die gleichen Griffe wie ich


Joa, geht nix über Kona Griffe, denen bin ich treu geblieben.


----------



## masterali (13. August 2004)

toll zuspamen von threads und dann noch doppelposting!   

Auf solche User kann man ********


----------



## Principia (13. August 2004)

und jetzt wieder zurück zu XC...okay


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. August 2004)

so, jetzt nochmal in der verständlichen Version.

@steffenscott
1.breiter lenker muss sein, auch ich fahr am GT einen 658mm Rizer. Bringt der Kontrolle echt was.
@konafreak
2.Doublewides ----> Doubletracks/sogar Singletrack
3.Banshee ---> so gut wie jeder Rahmen dieser Welt ist leichter und hat BTW bessere Übersetzungsverhältnisse am Dämpfer!!
4.Monster T ---> irgendne MZ, Super T, 888 mit Drop Kit vielleicht? Shiver, Dorado, Kowa, die Liste ist elend lang.

du kannst überall sparen!!! 

und nur mal so:
leichtere Räder --- Speed, dazu bessere Beschleunigung
der Rahmen --- scheiß übersetzung, scheiß REK, scheiß gewicht, naja, banshee halt.
Die Monster --- naja, sie ist bestimmt eine gute Waffe aber total schweeeer

das rad wäre anders sicher viel spaßiger. So nen Panzer braucht doch keiner!


EDIT: 
sorry Principia, habs geschrieben während du gepostet hast, ich lass es erstmal stehen, kanns entfernen wenn du willst.


----------



## lelebebbel (13. August 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> [motocross gewichtsberatung]
> 
> 
> news on my bike:
> bald 520er Shimaniski Klicks.



solang es bei ebay die ritchey V3 Comp für 24,99 gibt, sehe ich eigentlich keinen grund die pdm 520 zu kaufen!?

die ritchey sind kompatibel, ein paar gramm leichter, nicht von shimano und haben inbusschrauben statt kreuzschlitz. irgendwas von besseren dichtungen hab ich auch mal gelesen aber kein plan...

oder kriegst du die 520 irgendwo günstig? ich hab nämlich schon so gut wie auf "sofortkauf" geklickt!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. August 2004)

für die 520er zahl ich 24,99 Euro beim Bike-Discount

Ich hab ne Abneigung sowohl gegen Ritchey als auch gegen shimano, aber da meine Abneigung gegen Ritchey größer ist sinds die Shimanskis geworden

Aja, die paar Gramm an den Pedalen stören mich nicht, ich fahr mit 658mm Rizerbar, I-Drive Frästeilen und Tubeless rum, mein bike ist der Albtraum jedes Leichtbauers. 

außerdem sind die 520er komplett silber, die Ritcheys haben ja auch schwarz drin.

Gruß, der Stefan 

BTW: ich bin trotzdem unter 13kg


----------



## phiro (14. August 2004)

also wenn noch jemand 520er braucht, ich hab noch nagelneue bei mir zu Hause rumliegen und günstig zu verkaufen   

gruß


----------



## supertrooper (14. August 2004)

bekommt ihr nicht kreuzschmerzen wenn ihr den sattel so hoch habt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenScott (14. August 2004)

bei mir nur die ersten 1 / 2 fahrten,dann hab ich mich dran gewöhnt,falls was geändert wird und die position wieder anders is
aber ansosnten absolut 0 probs,nur beim 24h rennen z.b. aber da war der slr dran schuld


----------



## lelebebbel (14. August 2004)

supertrooper schrieb:
			
		

> bekommt ihr nicht kreuzschmerzen wenn ihr den sattel so hoch habt?


die sattelhöhe ergibt sich aus der tretlagerhöhe und der beinlänge, man "kann" sie also garnicht ändern.

man kann nur die lenkerhöhe relativ dazu ändern. aber eine sattelüberhöhung (sattel höher als lenker) ist wichtig, damit man ordentlich kraft auf die pedale bringt. unbequem? ne. ich finds eher störend, wenn der lenker zu hoch ist weil ich dann das gefühl hab ich komm nicht vorwärts.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. August 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> die sattelhöhe ergibt sich aus der tretlagerhöhe und der beinlänge, man "kann" sie also garnicht ändern.
> 
> man kann nur die lenkerhöhe relativ dazu ändern. aber eine sattelüberhöhung (sattel höher als lenker) ist wichtig, damit man ordentlich kraft auf die pedale bringt. unbequem? ne. ich finds eher störend, wenn der lenker zu hoch ist weil ich dann das gefühl hab ich komm nicht vorwärts.



jip!!


----------



## cyrox (16. August 2004)

So dann will ich mein "Kunstwerk" auch mal zum guten geben!







Ohje ich hab irgendwie kein bock aufzuschreiben was für Teile verbaut sind 
Wenn es jemand Interessiert bitte nachfragen

Gruss CyroX


----------



## IGGY (16. August 2004)

Ich hätte nicht vorne und hinten eine unterschiedliche Bremse verbaut. Schaut nicht aus! Ein schwarzer Sattel stünde ihm auch besser.


----------



## cyrox (16. August 2004)

Neuer Sattel und neue Sattelstütze ist das nexte Projekt im nächsten Monat (Lohn) 

Achso und wegen der Bremse ich finde die Kompie sehr gut! Ich kann mir leider keine 2 Marta SL Carbon leisten. Und die Formula B4 ist echt sau geil vorne ^^


----------



## skyline (17. August 2004)

An sich optisch schönes Rad, aber warum ne B4SL, ne Marta SL und das kombiniert mit ner Psylo? Für 24g Gewichtsersparniss zu ner normalen Marta ne SL und dann so ein tonnenschweres Teil? Wäre ne Duke oder ne Black Super Air nicht passender?


----------



## cyrox (17. August 2004)

Ja ich weis das die Psylo nicht ganz dazu passt (vom Gewicht her)
Es gibt aber auch sehr gute Pro´s
- U-Turn
- Log Out
- "Steifigkeit" und eben die 125 mm travel sind für Alpen Trails recht geil!

Was noch dafür gesprochen hat, ist das ich bei der echt ein schnäpchen gemacht hab! Ich hab wirklich nicht viel für die Psylo SL bezahlt . Mal schauen wenn das nötige kleingeld stimmt (2005) vielleicht dann ne FOX? Naja aber im mom muss es passen und das macht es auch ^^


----------



## skyline (17. August 2004)

Wie wärs damit:
Duke
U-Turn
Steif
Lock Out brauchste mit ner guten Einstellung und auf minimalem Federweg eh nicht
leichter

125mm an nem CC Hardtail ist der absolute Overkill, 80 reichen vollkommen. In den Alpen von mir aus die 100 der Duke U-Turn.

naja, jeder wie er meint, aber das ist ein touren hardtail und keine cc feile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenScott (18. August 2004)

lock out is unsinnig wenn du gescheit fährst
und sag mir nich du haust bei jedem berg lockout ein?
dann psylo und steif   
hol dir lieber ne scareb oder am allerbesten ne fox forx


----------



## skyline (19. August 2004)

Die Fox hat aber echt Eindruck bei dir hinterlassen, oder? 
Merke im Moment wie geil ein Lockout sein kann und ich hau den echt selbst bei unseren Haldenauffahrten hier rein. E.L.O. sei dank. Bilder folgen   Nur schonmal die Warnung: die Synthese aus Alu und Carbon wiegt stattliche 13,45 Kilo.

Ciao, Nils


----------



## IGGY (19. August 2004)

SteffenScott schrieb:
			
		

> lock out is unsinnig wenn du gescheit fährst
> und sag mir nich du haust bei jedem berg lockout ein?
> dann psylo und steif
> hol dir lieber ne scareb oder am allerbesten ne fox forx


Was spricht dagegen Lockout immer reinzumachen? Erklär mal. Ich mache das immer!


----------



## roadrunner_gs (19. August 2004)

Was dagegen spricht den Lockout immer zu nutzen?
Mir hat es durch extensives Lockoutbenutzen die Dämpferkartusche verbogen so daß die Gabel völlig überdämpft war: Kosten für eine neue 20 Euro.

Ansonsten hier mein Bike, in zwei Konfigurationen:






Mit Rock Shox SID World Cup 2003: 9,90kg






Mit Rock Shox SID Race 2000: 9,75kg

Feedback welcome... 

p.s.: Das Hinterrad ist nicht verbogen, sieht durch den Weitwinkel (28mm Kleinbild) nur so aus.


----------



## masterali (19. August 2004)

schaut ziemlich schwarz aus! Wie kann man nur mit nem negativem Vorbau fahren??    Aber sonst schauts so nicht verkehrt aus. (auch wenn man auf dem Bild überhaupt nix erkennt)


----------



## SteffenScott (19. August 2004)

ich weiß nich,ich war dafür immer zuu faul,deshalb sid sl rausgeschmissen und 01er sid race rein   

ja die fox talas am dmr war schon sehr geil,die steifigkeit und das gewicht,echt atemberaubend,die performance nicht zu vergleichen mit anderen gabeln
ich finde diese gabel ist ihr geld wert,wenn ich genügend kohle hät,würde ich mir wieder nen rad mit ner fox forx holen,war die geilste gabel die ich je hatte
bei der sid is nur das gewicht gut,die performance eher bescheiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DigitalDuck (19. August 2004)

@masterali: Was spricht gegen einen negativen vorbau ich hab meinen auch negativ gestellt und komme super damit zurecht!!!!! Ob berg auf oder berg ab!


----------



## Einheimischer (19. August 2004)

Sehe auch kein Problem darin mit einem negativen Vorbau zu fahren - ist ein durchaus legitimes Mittel, bei kleinen Rahmen `ne gescheite Sattelüberhöhung zu bekommen und sieht in dem Fall auch noch Klasse aus   
Vieleicht noch eine schwarze Kurbel - Afterburner oder so anstatt der XT?

Grüße.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (19. August 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe auch kein Problem darin mit einem negativen Vorbau zu fahren - ist ein durchaus legitimes Mittel, bei kleinen Rahmen `ne gescheite Sattelüberhöhung zu bekommen und sieht in dem Fall auch noch Klasse aus
> Vieleicht noch eine schwarze Kurbel - Afterburner oder so anstatt der XT?
> 
> Grüße.



Eben, ohne umgedrehten Vorbau würde ich niemals auf ne Sattelüberhohung kommen.
Zu den Afterburnern: no way, sind schwerer als die XT (ich fahre immerhin 44/32er Extralite Octaramp Kettenblätter auf der XT-Kurbel)


----------



## Einheimischer (19. August 2004)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Eben, ohne umgedrehten Vorbau würde ich niemals auf ne Sattelüberhohung kommen.
> Zu den Afterburnern: no way, sind schwerer als die XT (ich fahre immerhin 44/32er Extralite Octaramp Kettenblätter auf der XT-Kurbel)



Ich meinte ja auch nur die Kurbelarme, muss ja nicht die Afterburner sein, hätte sich halt angeboten wg. Octalink und auch nur, damit wirklich alles schwarz ist, die XT ist ohne Frage klasse und mit den Blättern sogar leicht  

Grüße.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (20. August 2004)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den Afterburnern: no way, sind schwerer als die XT (ich fahre immerhin 44/32er Extralite Octaramp Kettenblätter auf der XT-Kurbel)



In der ISIS-Version mit einem leichten Innenlager ist die Kombi aber deutlich leichter als XT-Octalink.


----------



## masterali (20. August 2004)

ja ok wegen der Sattelüberhöhung versteh ichs ja noch. aber ich find es schaut einfach komisch aus und bietet eigentlich keinen vorteil gegenüber nem positiven vorbau


----------



## cos75 (20. August 2004)

Hier mal mein Rabe Bike. Ist keine CC-Feile, aber ein super Bike für Touren. Ganz schön viel Spacer unterm Vorbau, gelle ? Aber ich mags komfortabel 

Werde eventl. den Rabe Aufkleber runtermachen, denn der sieht gräßlich aus, oder ?


----------



## Hellspawn (20. August 2004)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal mein Rabe Bike. Ist keine CC-Feile, aber ein super Bike für Touren. Ganz schön viel Spacer unterm Vorbau, gelle ? Aber ich mags komfortabel
> 
> Werde eventl. den Rabe Aufkleber runtermachen, denn der sieht gräßlich aus, oder ?



dreh doch mal den Vorbau richtig rum und mach dafür ein paar Spacer raus...


----------



## Cromm (20. August 2004)

Mein zweites, seit 48 St. fertig.

Rahmen: Nicolai Argon CC
Gabel: Fox F80X Terra Logic
Lauräder: Felge/Sun DS1 xc; Speichen/DTSwiss; Naben/Chris King (polished)
Reifen: Conti Sport contact 26x1,6
Sattelst.: Thomson
Bremsen: Hayes HFX9, Rotor front180,rear160
Schaltung, Umwerfer, Kurbel: XTR


----------



## der alte ron (20. August 2004)

Mit diesen reifchen ist es nur leider alles andere als ein cc-kunstwerk . Haben die trekking-biker keine eigene galerie ?! 
Schade , fährt sich bestimmt toll im gelände .Und darüber hinaus auch ein schönes bike .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cromm (21. August 2004)

INS GELÄNDE?! BIST DU IRRE?! Das gute Stück ist nur zum anschauen da.

Nee, die Reifen (Larsen TT 2.0) sind z.Zt. nicht lieferbar. 2-4 Wochen. Bin im Gelände auch lieber mit dem Rotwild unterwegs (Bilder im Thread ein paar Seiten eher).


----------



## roadrunner_gs (21. August 2004)

Cromm schrieb:
			
		

> INS GELÄNDE?! BIST DU IRRE?! Das gute Stück ist nur zum anschauen da.
> 
> Nee, die Reifen (Larsen TT 2.0) sind z.Zt. nicht lieferbar. 2-4 Wochen. Bin im Gelände auch lieber mit dem Rotwild unterwegs (Bilder im Thread ein paar Seiten eher).



Nen 2xxx oder gar 3xxx Euro Bike nur zum angucken?  
Da hat wohl jemand was verwechselt. Sowas muss geprügelt werden, sonst denkt das Material noch, dass es etwas besseres ist.


----------



## fmeierde (21. August 2004)

Tach an Alle,

hier mal mein Gerät !

Crossmax xl UST Disc
Tune Sattelstütze, Klemme, Barends
SLR Sattel
WCS Lenker,Steuersatz
Syntace F99 Vorbau
Magura Marta
Nokon`Züge
Xt 03 Ausstattung  
Manitou Black super Air 80 -100


----------



## skyline (21. August 2004)

So wollt ja auch nochmal mein geliehenes Schwergewicht hier reinsetzen. 13,45kg, für ein Racefullie ne Menge, aber hey, es geht gut vorwärts. Brauch irgendwer ne Teileliste?







<--- mehr in meiner Gallery


----------



## der alte ron (22. August 2004)

Scalpel mit rohloff - so ein quatsch !  .


----------



## peterbako (22. August 2004)

Hallo, 
hier ist mein Liebling:






...ist zwar nichts besonderes, aber immerhin ein Bike vom SCHWINN wurde hier noch nicht präsentiert. 

Mit der Rahmengeometrie bin ich sehr zufrieden, die Gabel muss gewechselt werden, Bremsen: HS33, Austatung: LX/Deore, Reifen: Ritchey Elevader/Excavader.


----------



## BommelMaster (22. August 2004)

skyline schrieb:
			
		

> So wollt ja auch nochmal mein geliehenes Schwergewicht hier reinsetzen. 13,45kg, für ein Racefullie ne Menge, aber hey, es geht gut vorwärts. Brauch irgendwer ne Teileliste?




mich würd interessieren ob ein stahl oder titalbolzen im schnellspanner is ...


spass beiseite; aber 13,5 kilo ??? was is daran so schwer, die rohlof is ja auch net soooooo übergewichtig; stütze etc vielleicht, aber dass das so viel ausmacht.. hätt ich nicht gedacht


----------



## skyline (22. August 2004)

Kann sein, dass ich mich da verwogen hab. Aber die Rohloff ist schon geil. Und das Rad an sich ein Antistressbike.


----------



## skyline (24. August 2004)

So nochmal gewogen, war wohl besoffen beim ersten Mal, bringt komplett mit Luftpumpe nur 13,05kg auf die Räder. Immer noch schwer aber, naja. Hab nachträglich noch die Sattelstütze gekürzt, ist jetzt wohl 12,95, oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mox (25. August 2004)

Hi,
mein erster Post hier im Forum 

Die Tage werd ich auch mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Bike reinstellen.
Es ist ein Scott Expert Racing (Modell vom Sommer letzten Jahres)
Der Rahmen ist spitze, der Rest nicht,
daher fliegt nächste Woche erstmal die Judy TT, meine Felgen und die Bremsen raus und wird durch eine Psylo SL einen Satz Mavic Crossmax XL und Scheibenbremsen ersetzt, welche Scheibenbremsen ich nehme weiß ich noch nicht, werd ich noch genauer drüber nachdenken müssen 

Das Bike an sich gefällt mir jedoch ganz gut, bis auf die Teile die jetzt ausgetauscht werden.

Also, ich werd mal bald Bilder posten


----------



## Jackass1987 (25. August 2004)

@ mox 

ist das so ein gelb-schwarzer ? Ich wollte mir den damals auch kaufen, habe aber die wirklich miserable Ausstattung des Bikes gescheut. Den Rahmen fidne ich aebr wirklich sehr schön. 

Kannts du vielleicht sagen, wenn du das Teil umbaust, wie schwer der Rahmen ist ?

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## sevenm (26. August 2004)

So jetzt auch mal ein Bid von meinem Bike, dass nach diversen Modifikationen vorläufig einmal fertig ist. Wiegen tut es so wie abgebildet lediglich 10,5 Kilo, wobei da noch ne Mege drin wäre 


Rahmen: Caad2 M600 Cannondale, von ca. 1997
Gabel: Rockshox SID SL 2002, leider schon mit etwas Spiel *grrrrrr*
Lauräder: XT, Mavic 517
Reifen: Explorer Supersonic
Schläuche: Schwalbe Light
Kurbel: XT, nächstes Jahr gibt es eine schwarze FSA Afterburner
Bremsen: Magura HS 33
Vorbau: Syntace F99
Sattelstütze, Lenker, Griffe, Barends, Steuersatz jeweils Ritchey WCS
Sattel: SLR XP

Hoffentlich gefällt es 

Gruß,

Seven


----------



## mox (26. August 2004)

> ist das so ein gelb-schwarzer ? Ich wollte mir den damals auch kaufen, habe aber die wirklich miserable Ausstattung des Bikes gescheut. Den Rahmen fidne ich aebr wirklich sehr schön.



Nee, das gelb-schwarze war das Modell vom Vorjahr!
Ich bin froh, dass ich den blau eloxierten erwischt habe, der ist echt sehr schön von der Optik und die Verarbeitung ist echt klasse, da alle Schweißnähte nochmals verstärkt wurden. (kommt ja auch nicht bei jedem Rahmen vor)

Die Form des Rahmens müsste aber zum Vorjahr die gleiche geblieben sein, einer aus meiner Schule hat den Vorgänger.

Das jetzige Modelle gefällt mir nicht mehr so gut, deswegen freu ich mich auch, das Rad letztes Jahr gekauft zu haben, auch wenn es eine miserable Ausstattung hat, die ja jetzt ausgetauscht wird 

das ist übrigens das Modell von diesem Jahr:




Hat aber dafür ne bessere Ausstattung als meins!


----------



## ShadowOnTheSun (27. August 2004)

Hier mal mein Bike!

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/52878/sort/1/cat/500/page/1 

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/52879/sort/1/cat/500/page/1 

Nicht unbedingt ein Kunstwerk, aber mir gefällt´s.


----------



## Fettkloß (27. August 2004)

ohne worte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EARTHLING (27. August 2004)

Ich bin echt ein Fan vom Scalpel. Aber mit Rohloff ???


----------



## EARTHLING (27. August 2004)

Das ist wahrscheinlich das schwerste Scalpel das es gibt. Glückwunsch!


----------



## gurkenfolie (27. August 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> ohne worte



wenn das im hintergrund auch noch dein garagentor ist, leidest du total an geschmacksverwirrung...


----------



## SteffenScott (27. August 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> ohne worte




wie soll ich sagen, es sieht "anders" aus   
die farbe des rahmens ist nicht mein geschmack und des garagentores auch nicht


----------



## Sahnie (27. August 2004)

Da wurde richtig geklotzt. Ich würde die Tauchrohre aber noch zum Lackierer bringen.


----------



## pefro (28. August 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> ohne worte



mal von der Farbe abgesehen - passt die Rahmenhöhe? Sieht so nach 0 Sattelüberhöhung aus und das ist ja eher ungewöhnlich für ein CC Bike.... Obwohl, das ist Dein Geschmack denke ich eh, oder?    

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Northern lite (28. August 2004)

Das Bike funktioniert sicher sehr gut, die Teile sind sicherlich auch klug gewählt......

Aber dennoch ist es das häßlichste Bergwerk, das ich bisher sah.

Sorry......nur meine Meinung


----------



## Fettkloß (28. August 2004)

danke für die vielen komplimente   

also ne garage is das nicht - das ist ein nachbau eines alten hoftores .
die sattelüberhöhung stimmt - das foto ist von schräg unten aufgenommen .
ob die teile klug gewählt sind wird sich erst rausstellen - ich hab da bei manchen bedenken .

als ich gerade vor 10minuten mein bergwerk heute zum ersten mal anschaute dachte ich - das schönste hardtail auf der ganzen welt


----------



## Gorth (29. August 2004)

Das Teil ist einfach nur sehr unglücklich fotografiert... etwas andere Lichtverhältnisse und ein Foto von schräg oben und kaum einer wird was zu meckern haben.


----------



## Cannathon (29. August 2004)

Hier ein neues Bild von meinem custom Bike.
Habe aber seit einem Monat die neue Hope Mono Mini dran.
Muss demnächst also wieder mal Bilder machen.

Gruss an alle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenScott (29. August 2004)

sieht super aus,was wiegt es denn? und hast die Fox Forx selbst lackiert?


----------



## Cannathon (29. August 2004)

Ja, habe die Fox selbst lackiert.  Dann noch originale Fox Aufkleber drauf (Fox Import für Belgien ist ja zwei Strasse weiter   ) und fertig.

Ich weiss nicht genau wie schwer (oder leicht) das Bike ist, liegt wahrscheinlich zwischen 10,5 und 11,0 kg.  Komplett (Pedalen, Flaschenhalter, usw).  Rahmen ist XL ... also ein wenig schwerer als M oder L.

Gruss ...


----------



## Seiffer (29. August 2004)

Meins ist jetzt auch wieder fast fertig... fehlt noch eine neue Gabel (entweder Manitou Skareb Comp 80mm oder eine Marzocchi Marhaton SL 85mm) und Crank Brothers Pedale, dann gibts auch wieder Bilder. Gewicht zur Zeit 10,9 kg (mit RockShox Indy XC und Shimano 535 Pedalen)


----------



## ars (29. August 2004)

Hier ein aktuelles Foto (von heute) von meinem 03er Stumpjumper:


----------



## headbug (30. August 2004)

Ich mag kein fully, ich mag kein XTR, ich mag eigendlich kein Specialized aber das BIld ist schön


----------



## skyline (30. August 2004)

Jepp, klasse Bild.


----------



## masterali (31. August 2004)

Bild: gigantisch
Bike: 2 - (wegen DC sonst 1)


----------



## pefro (31. August 2004)

Bild: suuuper!
Bike: 2+ (wegen DC)   

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Seiffer (31. August 2004)

Bis auf DC wirklich genial *Neid*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A-TOM (1. September 2004)

Hi, hab lange zugeschaut,

nu hab ich mich auch mal angemeldet und wollte, da ja in mehreren Foren das Thema Magma Fully aufkam, mein CC-Bike  vorstellen.


----------



## mauntenbeiker (1. September 2004)

oh, oh a-tom...

ich befürchte vernichtende urteile...

- mauntenbeiker -


----------



## BommelMaster (1. September 2004)

uh, wasn das fürn ding

kommst du damit gut zurecht? sieht alles in allem etwas verdreht aus


----------



## A-TOM (1. September 2004)

Hi nochmal,

ich weiß, es ist nicht jedermanns Sache, aber ich komm damit sehr gut zurecht. Ist nen Straßenpfeil...

Ich weiß weiterhin, dass jetzt wieder gesagt wird ist das denn verwindungssteif ? Nein, ist es nicht, entweder man liebt es (wie ich und einige andere) oder eben nicht    was auch die Optik betrifft.

EDIT: Es ist sozusagen ein 97er Baujahr mit einigen erneuerten Teilen.


gruss
A-TOM


----------



## BommelMaster (1. September 2004)

hier ist mein halbfertiges cove, schlechte bilder, aber egal


----------



## ars (1. September 2004)

Danke für die positiven Kommentare zum Stumpjumper(-Bild).

Weil das Thema DC gleich mehrfach angemerkt wurde, nur soviel dazu (ohne hier wieder eine neue Grundsatzdiskussion entfachen zu wollen): Auch ich war am Anfang durch die vielen negativen Kommentare zu DC stark verunsichert. Allerdings habe ich mir dann die Mühe gemacht, zunächst im Shop-Testparcour und dann bei einigen längeren Touren das System wirklich ausgiebig zu testen. Und siehe da - ich kam nach kurzer Zeit damit noch besser zurecht als mit RF, obwohl dieses System natürlich auch nicht schlecht ist. 
Ich kann also nur jedem, der unschlüssig ist, empfehlen, wirklich selbst zu testen, und sich nicht durch die vielen negativen Meinungen auch hier im Forum abschrecken zu lassen. Ich würde jedenfalls nur ungern wieder zurückwechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner_gs (2. September 2004)

Genau!
Ich will auch nicht wieder von Dualcontrol zurück zu Rapidfire wechseln.
Das schalten geht viel leichter als vorher von der Hand.
Ich werde deshalb wohl auch bei Cantis bleiben, weil mir die XTR-Disc einfach zu schwer ist, und die anderen Disc halt "nur" mit rapidfire kombiniert werden können, wobei ich für meinen neuen Rahmen schon echt am nachdenken war...


----------



## ribisl (2. September 2004)

Meins
und es kriegt in 2 Wochen an grossen Bruder


----------



## IGGY (2. September 2004)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Genau!
> Ich will auch nicht wieder von Dualcontrol zurück zu Rapidfire wechseln.
> Das schalten geht viel leichter als vorher von der Hand.
> Ich werde deshalb wohl auch bei Cantis bleiben, weil mir die XTR-Disc einfach zu schwer ist, und die anderen Disc halt "nur" mit rapidfire kombiniert werden können, wobei ich für meinen neuen Rahmen schon echt am nachdenken war...


Deiner Aussage kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich selber bin vorher auch Shifter gefahren. Mir gefällt das schalten mit den DC auch besser. Ich selber fahre auch Cantis. Sind ja viel leichter


----------



## Running Man (2. September 2004)

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich dafür einen eigenen Thread schreiben sollte, aber da hier die CC Kunstwerke vorgestellt werden versuch ichs mal. Ansonsten lieber Admin bitte verschieben...

Allerdings hängt da auch eine kleine Geschichte dran. Aber lest selbst:


Mein Selbstaufbau, Kinesum superlight Frame. Da ich selten ein Bike gesehen habe wo eine LX Kurbel optisch gut dazu passte ( bedingt durch die Farbe selbiger), kam ich auf die Idee mir eine CC-Feile aufzubauen wo sich alles um diese Farbe drehte. Gleichzeitig sollte das Bike nichts kosten, noch halbwegs leicht sein, sowie aus zuverlässiger Technik bestehen. Das Bike wurde dabei bis auf die Gabel komplett aus Neuteilen aufgebaut. Für den Aufbau und die Beschaffung der Teile hatte ich mir eine Zeit von drei Monaten gesetzt. Den finanziellen Rahmen hatte ich mir mit 500 Euro eng gesteckt. Dieser sollte mich dazu bewegen, beim große E und ander Orts, auf Schnäppchen zu achten. Ich wollte einfach mal unter Beweis stellen, dass es geht ein wertiges Bike in Eigenregie zu erstellen ohne sich gleich finanziell zu verausgaben. Werkzeuge und ein vernünftiger Montageständer waren bereits vorhanden. Ich muß dazusagen das ich gerne Schraube und gewisse Kentnisse  schon von Berufswegen  mitbringe. 

Die Gabel sollte auch meinen speziellen Vorstellungen entsprechen und in den finaziellen Rahmen passen. Ich habe mir ein neuwertiges Casting einer RS SID SL und eine ebenso neuwertige Standrohreinheit einer 99er Judy SL ( die leichte mit dem Aluschaft) incl. der Ferdern und Schrauben etc besorgt, mit neuen Reset Dichtungen und einer 2ten unteren Führungsbuchse ( je Tauchrohr natürlich) versehen. Dabei kam eine 1254gr. leichte, zuverlässige, und (im vergleich zu org .SID) eine steife sowie sehr gut ansprechende Gabel heraus!

Verzögert wird mit einer XTR V- Brake, die wie ich finde auch optisch sehr gut zu der blaugrauen Rahmenfarbe und den LX Teilen passt.

Den Radsatz, MAVIC 517, schwarze dt Revos mit Prolock und LX Naben, habe ich auch selbst aufgebaut. Ich muß dazusagen, dass dies nicht mein erster LRS ist den ich selbst aufbaue. Andererseits finde ich den Bau eines Laufradsatzes nicht so kompliziert wie oft hier im Forum dargestellt. 

Als Schaltung kam ein 03er XT Schaltwerk sowie ein 03/04er XT Umwerfer zum Einsatz. Bei der Kassette mußte ich Kompromisse machen. Ich konnte einfach keinen Schnäppchendeal für eine XT Kassette machen. So habe ich ein 9-Fach Zuberhörteil ergattert (gelocht) welches mit 311 gr.  einer XT-Kassette recht nahe kommt. 

Als Tretlager konnte ich für ganz kleines ein neues XT Octalink ersteigern.

Als Sattel kam für mich nur ein SLR  als XP in Frage. Die Sattelstütze  ist ein XT-Retro Teil und mit fast 300 gr. zu schwer. Diese wird aber nochmal gewechselt gegen eine Ritchey WCS oder Pro, je nach dem was ich auf meiner Jagd bekomme.

Die Bereifung, Ritchey Z.E.D. Pro (kein Vergleich zum Zmax) hatte ich noch liegen. 

Die 9-fach Shifter sind aus der LX Gruppe, ebenso die LX V-Brake Hebel. Lenker und Vorbau sind Ritchey Pro. Die Barends sind wie die Spacer aus Carbon. 

Als Clickpedale habe ich noch ein paar PDM 540 in silber abgegriffen. 

Das Bike wiegt gewogene 10221 gr. Allerdings ohne den Kettenschutz und dem Sender und Halter für den HAC4. 

Gekostet hat mich die ganze Geschichte incl. aller Versandkosten etc. 464.-- Euronen! Wie gesagt es waren alles Schnäppchen (bis auf den SLR 52.--) und einige Teile wechselten für 1 Euro und Versandkosten den Besitzer.

Klar es hat gedauert und nicht wenig an Freizeit gekostet, aber wenn ich bedenke wie genial sich das Bike fährt, und wieviel Spass es gemacht hat und was man dabei noch alles so lernen kann (war eh in der "Regenundkaltwetterzeit") dann möchte ich mich zum Leidwesen meiner Liebsten ( Räder und Kartons wohin man auch blickt   )schon wieder so einem "Projekt" zuwenden. Mal sehen was es diesmal wird.  

Hier die Bilder:






und noch eins


----------



## lelebebbel (2. September 2004)

also - ich bin beeindruckt! 
schnäppchen jagen und basteln ist genau mein ding, daher vollen respekt für dieses rad! 
billig, ohne funktionskompromisse, dabei elegant wie ein 2000 HT ->


----------



## IGGY (2. September 2004)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich dafür einen eigenen Thread schreiben sollte, aber da hier die CC Kunstwerke vorgestellt werden versuch ichs mal. Ansonsten lieber Admin bitte verschieben...
> 
> Allerdings hängt da auch eine kleine Geschichte dran. Aber lest selbst:
> 
> ...



Hut ab. Echt klasse. Kann man das Bike hier irgendwo bewerten? Bekommste 10 Punkte!


----------



## Testmaen (2. September 2004)

@ Running Man,
echt nen schniekes Bike !! Soviel zu "preiswerter Leicht/Stabil-bau".
Zum Glück hattest du nur 500  zur Verfügung, bei 1000  würde uns jetzt wohl aus allen Ecken und Kanten Edelmetall an"glänzen".


----------



## goodpappi (2. September 2004)

Hier mein Teil:




Kampfgewicht 11.6 kg incl. Pedalen


----------



## Seiffer (2. September 2004)

Geil... Billig und so leicht. Alle Achtung! (geil passt jetzt auch auf das Votec, aber das war bestimmt nicht so billig wie der eben erwähnte Neuaufbau)


----------



## Running Man (2. September 2004)

Zunächst mal vielen Dank für die netten und konstruktiven Kommentare! 

@ lelebebbel

jo, das stimmt Schnäppchenjagen hat schon was... wenn ich so auf deinen Bildern an den Bikes vorbeigucke (tief in die Garage) da über kommen mich so such und wühl Gefühle, woran liegt das?  Übrigens: So ein oberlowbudgetsinglespeeder wär doch auch mal ein Projekt wert!  


@ IGGY 

Hab die Fotos mal ins Album gestellt. Es darf also "bewertet werden" kann dann nur hoffen, dass sich jeder bewertungswillige auch über die Entstehungsgeschichte im Thread schlau macht  Aber was solls das Bike rollt auch so schön und macht spass. 
Wenn ich  mir so das Drössiger ansehe... hab ich irgendwo noch ein paar viele Euros versteckt ?....  Muß ich haben...   


@ Testmaen

Entweder würde es edel glänzen, oder aber ich ich hätte das gleiche für die 1000 Euro gekauft. Ich glaube so etwas geht nur wenn man sich selbst ganz eisern einfach nur diese gewisse Summe zur Verfügung stellt. Es waren die teurenTeile wie Rahmen, Gabel, Schaltung die ich weit unterm Preis schnappen konnte. Die summe sollte aber noch halbwegs realistisch sein.



Falls einer mal den Bodensee in Richtung Friedrichshafen besuchen will, kann er sich gerne bei mir melden. Gibt hier sehr schöne Möglichkeiten, von flachen GA Stücken bis knackigen Anstiegen mit tollen Aussichten gibt es hier alles. Meine süße ist auch schon infiziert und hängt an der Kette wann sie nur kann. 

So wünsch Euch noch was!

Gruß Running


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Running Man (2. September 2004)

@goodpappi

Schönes Bike, schönes Schaltwerk, schön.... aber fürs Foto gibts Abzug! Lass mal die Sonne ran so lange sie noch scheint... so ein schönes silber... schön...  


@Seiffer

Danke auch! Wenn ich bedenke wieviel geniale Hardtails so ein VOTEC ergeben würden... HT muß schon sein...


Gruß Running


----------



## derMichi (2. September 2004)

Im Anhang ein paar Bildchen meiner Dreckfräse (custom made):
ich bitte die schlechte Fotoqulität zu entschuldigen...

Eigenkreation: SansSouci   

Teile: 
Ritchey WCS
Bis auf Kurbel und Schalter komplett XT, die beiden sind LX
Rahmen Alu 2005 db SL von firebike in natogrün lackiert
Mavic XM819disc
Michelin Wildgripper Hot S 2,2 UST
DT Swiss Speichen
Marathon S Federgabel
Magura Louise FR Bremsen
Sattel Selle Italie Flite Gel Flow

mittlerweile geändert:
schwarze XT Schnellspanner statt "Schraubschnellspanner" drauf
Ritchey WCS s/w BarEnds short statt nur schwarz noName

Bitte um Kommentare...


----------



## Testmaen (3. September 2004)

@Klenkes81,
nice Bike ! Wie fährt sich die Marathon S ? Würde mir in naher Zukunft auch gern ne neue Gabel zulegen und die Marathon S steht da ganz oben auf der Liste.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (3. September 2004)

@Running Man:
Schnieckes Bike.
Super Optik, astreines Bike.


----------



## derMichi (3. September 2004)

Testmaen schrieb:
			
		

> @Klenkes81,
> nice Bike ! Wie fährt sich die Marathon S ? Würde mir in naher Zukunft auch gern ne neue Gabel zulegen und die Marathon S steht da ganz oben auf der Liste.



Hi Testmaen! 
Die Marathon fährt sich super. Mein Gelände geht von Straße über Waldboden befestigt zu unbefestigt und nirgendwo lässt sie einem in Stich. Die ETA-Funktion ist die Rettung bei langen Bergaufpassagen und funktioniert super. 
Ich kann Sie jedem nur weiterempfehlen....


----------



## Musicman (3. September 2004)

Klenkes81 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Testmaen!
> Die Marathon fährt sich super. Mein Gelände geht von Straße über Waldboden befestigt zu unbefestigt und nirgendwo lässt sie einem in Stich. Die ETA-Funktion ist die Rettung bei langen Bergaufpassagen und funktioniert super.
> Ich kann Sie jedem nur weiterempfehlen....



So wie die Gabel auf dem 2. Foto steht scheint die wohl verbogen zu sein?


----------



## roadrunner_gs (3. September 2004)

Musicman schrieb:
			
		

> So wie die Gabel auf dem 2. Foto steht scheint die wohl verbogen zu sein?



Nee, ist bestimmt ein Weitwinkel, guck dir mal die Bilder von meinem Bike im Album an, da denkst du auch die Räder sind total vermurkst weil ich das mit nem 28mm Objektiv (KB) fotofiert habe.


----------



## derMichi (3. September 2004)

Hi! 

Also die Gabel ist keineswegs verbogen. Das es so scheint liegt nur an der lausigen Qualität des Fotos...


----------



## masterali (3. September 2004)

@Running Man:

cooles Bike. Wo hast du den Rahmen her?? Wieviel hat er gekostet??
Das Gewicht kann ich nicht ganz glaubenß?!!

Ich strebe auch ein ähnliches Projekt an. Ich hab noch einige Teile über die mal an meinem Cube waren aber nicht viel gefahren sind. Ich brauch eigentlich nur Rahmen + Gabel und noch so ein paar Kleinigkeiten wie (Sattel, Stütze, Kassette, Kette, Bremshebel,)

Natürlich verbaue ich eine Starrgabel!!   

Lasst euch überraschen! Achja Maximalbudget beträgt 150 


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Running Man (3. September 2004)

masterali schrieb:
			
		

> @Running Man:
> 
> cooles Bike. Wo hast du den Rahmen her?? Wieviel hat er gekostet??
> Das Gewicht kann ich nicht ganz glaubenß?!!
> ...



@masterali

Das Gewicht wurde nach Zusammenbau auf einer Paketwaage der deutschen Post AG ermittelt. Wie gesagt ohne den Kettenstrebenschutz und der Sender- Haltereinheit für den HAC4. Somit liegt es immernoch unter den 10,5 Kilo. Der Rahmen selbst wog vor dem Eloxieren 1341 gramm (Paketwaage dPAG) bei Rahmengröße M (46er Sattelrohr) und ist  aus Scandiumrohr , Hersteller Kinesis. Ich selbst habe den Rahmen als Neuteil in einer Auktion (Privatanbieter) für 36 Euro gesteigert. Der Vorbesitzer selbst will angeblich über 300 Euro dafür bezahlt haben. Da angebrachte Label wies den Rahmen als Ausführung "Kinesum superlight" aus. Jedefalls ist der Rahmen sehr steif für das Federgewicht, speziell um den Lenkopf und das Tretlager herum. Die Streben um die hinteren Cantibolzen flexen ebenfalls nur sehr gering beim Bremsvorgang. Ein Testweise angebrachter Brakebooster brachte dann auch nicht die geringste Verbesserung (was mir natürlich ganz recht ist   ). Das Eloxieren gabs gratis.

Also wie gesagt die 10221gr. stimmen schon. Ich werde mal die Tage ne Teiletabelle einstellen. Nach dieser wäre das Bike noch ein paar Grämmer leichter. Rahmen, Gabel und Laufradsatz wiegen zusammen so ca. 4,3 Kg.

Viel Spass beim Aufbau! Hab noch eine XT Sattelstütze, XT V-Brake, XT Schaltwerk (paar optische Macken) über, falls du interesse hast...PM


Gruß Running

Edit:

Dein Cube gefällt mir übrigens seeeeehr gut! so mag ich ein CC-Gerät!


----------



## Musicman (3. September 2004)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, ist bestimmt ein Weitwinkel, guck dir mal die Bilder von meinem Bike im Album an, da denkst du auch die Räder sind total vermurkst weil ich das mit nem 28mm Objektiv (KB) fotofiert habe.



Stimmt


----------



## masterali (3. September 2004)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> @masterali
> 
> Das Gewicht wurde nach Zusammenbau auf einer Paketwaage der deutschen Post AG ermittelt. Wie gesagt ohne den Kettenstrebenschutz und der Sender- Haltereinheit für den HAC4. Somit liegt es immernoch unter den 10,5 Kilo. Der Rahmen selbst wog vor dem Eloxieren 1341 gramm (Paketwaage dPAG) bei Rahmengröße M (46er Sattelrohr) und ist  aus Scandiumrohr , Hersteller Kinesis. Ich selbst habe den Rahmen als Neuteil in einer Auktion (Privatanbieter) für 36 Euro gesteigert. Der Vorbesitzer selbst will angeblich über 300 Euro dafür bezahlt haben. Da angebrachte Label wies den Rahmen als Ausführung "Kinesum superlight" aus. Jedefalls ist der Rahmen sehr steif für das Federgewicht, speziell um den Lenkopf und das Tretlager herum. Die Streben um die hinteren Cantibolzen flexen ebenfalls nur sehr gering beim Bremsvorgang. Ein Testweise angebrachter Brakebooster brachte dann auch nicht die geringste Verbesserung (was mir natürlich ganz recht ist   ). Das Eloxieren gabs gratis.
> 
> ...



danke mir gefällts auch gut. Update kommt auch mal wieder. Die Bilder sind ja schon längst veraltet!

Ich komm auf dein Angebot bei Bedarf zurück!!


----------



## IGGY (3. September 2004)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> @ IGGY
> 
> Wenn ich  mir so das Drössiger ansehe... hab ich irgendwo noch ein paar viele Euros versteckt ?....  Muß ich haben...  .


Den Satz verstehe ich net   
Was meinste damit?


----------



## Running Man (3. September 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Den Satz verstehe ich net
> Was meinste damit?



war vieleicht bisschen kompliziert ausgedrückt...

Ich meinte damit, dass mir dein Drössiger sehr gut gefällt und ich diesen Rahmen auch gerne mal aufbauen würde. Deshalb hatte ich die Frage an mich gerichtet, ob ich wohl irgendwo noch ein paar Euros unter dem Kopfkissen versteckt habe (Fürs nächste Projekt  )

Gruß Running


----------



## IGGY (3. September 2004)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> war vieleicht bisschen kompliziert ausgedrückt...
> 
> Ich meinte damit, dass mir dein Drössiger sehr gut gefällt und ich diesen Rahmen auch gerne mal aufbauen würde. Deshalb hatte ich die Frage an mich gerichtet, ob ich wohl irgendwo noch ein paar Euros unter dem Kopfkissen versteckt habe (Fürs nächste Projekt  )
> 
> Gruß Running


Aso. Und ich dachte was redet der denn da  ! So teuer ist der Rahmen aber nicht. Vieleicht baust du ja auch mal eins auf mit dem Rahmen. Dann ist es das dritte hier im Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andre (3. September 2004)

Hier mein Beitrag zum Thema. Ist zwar kein reinrassiges CC-Bike, aber ich habe versucht es für ein Allround Hardtail so leicht wie möglich aufzubauen. Leicht genug für Touren und stabil genug für Biker X und Dual.

Hier als CC Bike:






...hier als Biker X und Jump Bike:






Facts:

- Santa Cruz Chameleon mit Manitou Minute 2
- Hope Mini
- Tune King/Kong - Mavic EX 823 LRS, Schwalbe Black Jack Tubeless 2,25
- Shimano XT, Ultegra Schaltwerk + 12-27 Ultegra Kassette
- Syntace VRO, Chris King, Selle Italia SLR, Thomson Stütze, Crupi Pedale

alles in allem 12,1 kg !!!

So, nun warte ich auf eure Kommentare


----------



## der alte ron (4. September 2004)

Andre schrieb:
			
		

> alles in allem 12,1 kg !!!
> 
> So, nun warte ich auf eure Kommentare


Schönes trailbike , mit dem man auch locker einen marathon fahren kann !
Guten job hast du da gemacht ! Für cc tust du dir mit leichteren reifen (michelin comp s light ust) einen größeren gefallen .
Weist du aus dem kopf was dein lrs ohne schnelspanner wiegt ?
Nikolay


----------



## Musicman (4. September 2004)

@Andre: Hat was dein Bike


----------



## skyline (4. September 2004)

Ich tipp auf 1650g oder so.


----------



## Jackass1987 (4. September 2004)

@ Andre 

die Sattelneigung tut ja shcon vom Hinsehen weh  Das änderst du doch sicher noch oder ? Das kann doch nicht bequem sein oder ?

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## der alte ron (4. September 2004)

skyline schrieb:
			
		

> Ich tipp auf 1650g oder so.


Aber nicht bei den felgen ! 28 mm ust ! Da hilft auch tune nicht mehr viel !


----------



## masterali (4. September 2004)

der lrs is schon komisch. ziemlich leichte naben und dann diese panzerfelgen.

Gewicht ich tippe mal so 17 -1800 Gramm


----------



## Running Man (4. September 2004)

Der Spagat zwischen Touren-/CC- und Freeridebike ist eben nicht einfach... Jedenfalls ist das Bike nicht sinnlos zusammengebastelt.

Für den Zeck und Anspruch, finde ich den LRS gar nicht mal verkehrt. Stabil sollte er sein, und halbwegs leicht wohl auch. 

Wird sich aber in der Praxis noch zeigen, kannst ja mal berichten.


Gruß Running


----------



## marwed (4. September 2004)

>> Mein Selbstaufbau

Ja, sehr schön! Die Beschriftung der Gabel (Aufkleber?) würde ich persönlich noch entfernen, aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache.

Verräts Du mir, was das für ein schlichter Kettenschutz ohne Beschriftung ist, und wo es den gibt?

Grüße

marwed


----------



## Andre (4. September 2004)

masterali schrieb:
			
		

> der lrs is schon komisch. ziemlich leichte naben und dann diese panzerfelgen.
> 
> Gewicht ich tippe mal so 17 -1800 Gramm



Habe den LRS leider nicht gewogen. Nabe: King: 140, Kong Superscharf 260, Felge 580 Gramm pro Stück + Speichen + Nippel = ca. 1900 Gramm, als UST. Die "Panzerfelgen" habe ich aus gutem Grund gewählt. Da ich das Rad wie beschrieben auch als Freeride Bike und auch mal für den Bikepark benutze, wollte ich an den Laufrädern nicht auf Stabilität verzichten. Und bei Mavic hat man ja nur die Wahl zwischen den EX823 und den EX819 (ca. 100 Gram pro Felge leichter). Einen anderen Mix aus extrem stabil und halbwegs leicht gibt es soweit ich weiß nicht. Oder habt ihr andere Vorschläge?
Sattelneigung ist übrigens so gewollt. Fahre seit Jahren so und fühl mich so sauwohl. Nein, Taubheitsgefühle habe ich keine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Running Man (4. September 2004)

marwed schrieb:
			
		

> >> Mein Selbstaufbau
> 
> Ja, sehr schön! Die Beschriftung der Gabel (Aufkleber?) würde ich persönlich noch entfernen, aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache.
> 
> ...



Hallo Marved, 

der Kettenstrebenschutz ist eigentlich ein Lenkergriff für diese Ergolenker die man häufig an Touren- und Trekkingbikes sieht. Er wurde zur Montage einfach in der Länge aufgeschnitten. da er ca. 380 mm lang ist passt er ausgezeichnet. Die Enden sind sogar schön abgerundet, was eine stimmige Optik ergibt. Weil das Material "vorgerundet" ist, legt er sich optimal um die Kettenstrebe und rollt sich nicht auf. Die Reinigung ist auch easy. Kosten tut das ganze 3-4 Euro und du erhälst gleich 2 Stück, ohne die sonst üblichen Werbeaufdrucke auf den "reinen" Strebenschützern. 

Das mit den Aufklebern an der Gabel hatte ich auch erst im Sinn. Jedoch wollte ich nur mal aufzeigen was mit "wenig" Geld möglich ist. Vieleicht verkaufe ich diese Teile wieder, dann wäre es besser wenn sie draufbleiben. Mir gefällt der Rahmen so gut, dass ich mit dem Gedanke spiele doch noch bisschen was zu verändern (ohne dabei auf die Kosten zu achten) als da wäre noch eine SID Team und und und... Obwohl wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, ich nach 1000 Km an dem Bike nichts vermisse. 

Gruß Running


----------



## Steppenwolfff (4. September 2004)

Mein Bike mit neuem LRS (Dt Swis xr 4.1d mit Xt 03 Naben)


----------



## Owl Hollow (5. September 2004)

...tummle mich sonst eher ein bisschen im Classic-Forum, aber mein Nickname lässt ja auf mein geliebtes XC-Gerät schliessen.
happy trails allerseits


----------



## goodpappi (5. September 2004)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> @goodpappi
> 
> Schönes Bike, schönes Schaltwerk, schön.... aber fürs Foto gibts Abzug! Lass mal die Sonne ran so lange sie noch scheint... so ein schönes silber... schön...
> 
> ...


----------



## Running Man (5. September 2004)

@ goodpappi

hättest nicht so wörtlich nehmen müssen... 

Aber schön dass du so fleissig Bikernachwuchs förderst! Klasse deine Kids!

Eigentlich wollte ich dich schon in meinem ersten Post auf Rahmenbrüche an VOTEC Rahmen ansprechen, bis ich die Bilder in deinem Album sah... Habe in den letzen drei Wochen 4 Rahmenbrüche an VOTEC´s mitbekommen (2x real selbst erlebt, 2x hier im Forum, einer davon deiner). Wie ist das passiert? Sturz?

Gruß Running


----------



## Lord Helmchen (5. September 2004)

und wies goldappis NC1 zerlegt hat ist ja krass. Da hätt ich kein Vertrauen mehr und würde auch wenns ein NC1 ist das Gefährt wechseln. 

Ich erinnere mich noch entfernt an die Abenteuer des Ritzelflitzer und seines NC1.

@goldappi:
fett geiles Bike!


----------



## Jackass1987 (5. September 2004)

einem Kumpel ist jetzt auch die Schwinge seines Votec M6 gebrochen. Ist auch nicht mehr, dass was es mal symbolisiert hat. Leider 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## goodpappi (5. September 2004)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> @ goodpappi
> 
> hättest nicht so wörtlich nehmen müssen...
> 
> ...



Salü Running man
Ja, bei meinen beiden Boys ist Mountainbiken voll in. Wir hoffen, dass wir beide auch in den nächsten Jahren mit guten Biketouren bei Laune halten können.

Nun zum besagten Rahmenbruch: 
Ich war gerade dabei, im Bündnerland in der Nähe vom Piz Sezner, mich auf eine längere Abfahrt über Wiesen und Feldwege einzustellen. Dort gibt es wunderbar beschilderte Mountainbike-Routen. Mitten in der recht ruppigen und mit vielen Bumps und Bodenwellen gespickten Abfahrt, bemerkte ich, wie plötzlich mein NC 1 ganz weich federte. Ein für mich unbekanntes Gefühl, da der DT-Swiss Dämpfer zwar wirklich viel einsteckt, aber man doch noch nicht das Gefühl hat, auf Watte unterwegs zu sein. Meine erste Vermutung war ein lockerer Sattel, da ich das Bike ziemlich neu hatte und es eigentlich noch am Einfahren war. Auf alle Fälle machte ich sofort halt und inspizierte mein Bike. Aber mein Sattel war fest mit der Carbonsattelstütze verbunden. Dann drückte ich einfach leicht den Sattel herunter und stellt zu meiner Verwunderung fest, dass das Bike weicher nachgab als wie gewohnt. Dann ein Blick auf den Riss - ich war sprachlos....  
Viel Zeit zum Ausrasten und Verrücktwerden wollte ich mir nicht gönnen. Ich dachte, das sei nur Zeit- und Energieverschwendung. So machte ich mich auf den Heimweg und dachte darüber nach, dass ich, Gott sei Dank, den Bruch rechtzeitig gespürt hatte und nicht mit voll durchgebrochenem Rahmen irgendwo hingecrashed bin. 
Und wie ist die Story ausgegangen? Aus den Ferien rief ich meinen Bike-Händler an und schilderte ihm den Fall. Mein Händler war ziemlich erstaunt, da  er seit 7 Jahren Votec verkauft und bis heute weder Rahmenbrüche noch Probleme mit den Votec-Gabeln hatte. Er konnte es auch irgendwie gar nicht glauben. 
Zum Glück hatte ich meine Digi-Cam dabei - die Beweise der Ereignisse auf 
der Alp sind in meinem Fotoalbum einsehbar.
Innert weniger als 30 Minuten erhielt ich den Rückruf, mit der Ankündigung, dass Votec den Rahmen ersetzen werde.
Ach ja, und am Folgetag rief der Votec-Importeur an, teilte mir mit, dass der neue Rahmen mit Verbesserung an der Schwachstelle bereits aus Deutschland in die Schweiz unterwegs sei. Die Korrektur sei bereits in die laufende Produktion eingebracht worden. 
Das hat mich als verunsicherten Neu-Votec Kunden echt beeindruckt und mir neues Vertrauen in das NC 1 geschenkt.
Leider konnte ich den Rest meiner Ferien nicht mehr biken, bekam aber innerhalb von zwei Wochen mein Bike incl. neuem Rahmen bis vor die Haustür geliefert. 
Das hat mir gefallen! Also, ich bike weiterhin mit meinem NC 1. Bin aber natürlich jetzt hellhörig, was andere mit Votec erlebt haben.

Goodpappi


----------



## 855 (5. September 2004)

@owl hollow: looks like a weapon! great  
855


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 855 (6. September 2004)

auch noch schnell was von mir, ausbaustufe nr. 2, momentan nr. 4 und kein ende...
geplant: PJ Over, more shiny, less gears  
mal sehen wie lange diesmal?!  
855


----------



## cluso (6. September 2004)

@855

das war nicht billig 

Aber schön zeitlos und schlicht 

Gruß


----------



## headbug (6. September 2004)

@ 855 ist das ein Softtail oder vertuhe ich mich da?


----------



## skyline (6. September 2004)

@ 855 Geiles Gerät und less gears, soll da etwa ein mittlerweile illegales Gefährt draus werden?


----------



## 855 (6. September 2004)

@headbug: es ist sogar DAS softtail...
@skyline: schau mal in meine gallerie, das ibis soll wieder legal werden, habe die volle dosis 900 fast zusammen, einfach nur ein zeitloser klassiker  
das YBB war teuer genug, da reicht es nicht mehr zu ner schaltung...  
855


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (6. September 2004)

So nun gibt es noch ein Bild von meinem Bike in der Endfassung.
Gewicht ca. 9,9 kg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olafcm (6. September 2004)

die bilder gehen nicht, vielleicht kannsr du sie einfach als link mal reinstellen


----------



## Deleted 8297 (6. September 2004)

Hmmm, irgendwie sieht die Deus XC ja nicht nach dem aus was sie kostet, irgendwie unspektakulär. Aber ansonsten schönes Radel.


----------



## der alte ron (7. September 2004)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm, irgendwie sieht die Deus XC ja nicht nach dem aus was sie kostet, irgendwie unspektakulär. Aber ansonsten schönes Radel.


Finde ich eigentlich nicht ! Zum listenpreis würde ich sie mir aber nie im leben kaufen !


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (7. September 2004)

Mir gefällt das Schlichte recht gut und zum Listenpreis kauft man eh nichts.
Eine 04er XT ist mit Sicherheit auch nicht schlechter, aber halt nur eine XT und man will sich ja doch auch irgendwie etwas verwirklichen.


----------



## masterali (7. September 2004)

also ich find die Kurbel einfach nur geil!!


----------



## skyline (7. September 2004)

Jepp, auch wenn ich se nicht mehr seh(komisch gestern ging das Bild noch) Kommt irgendwann auch an mein Rad denke ich, außer da lauert mir einer mit ner Next LP fürn gleichen Preis auf...

Schönes Rad, dein Gewicht ist mit meinem CD mein Ziel, fehlen ja nur noch 900g. Wird auch noch...


----------



## m.a.t. (8. September 2004)

so, hier mal mein offroad bitch in einer halbwegs aktuellen Konfiguration. Mittlerweile hab ich noch die Nokian NBX lite mit Eclipse tubeless aufgezogen. Gewicht 9,7kg.






Kette rechts
matthias


----------



## skyline (8. September 2004)

Nett, das Weltcupblau find ich eine der schönsten Lacke von C'dale.
Den weißen Vorbau find ich übrigens ziemlich schick und das Gewicht erst...
Nur weiter so. her mit den schönen leichten Dosen!


----------



## SteffenScott (8. September 2004)

skyline schrieb:
			
		

> Nett, das Weltcupblau find ich eine der schönsten Lacke von C'dale.
> Den weißen Vorbau find ich übrigens ziemlich schick und das Gewicht erst...
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## skyline (8. September 2004)

Schalkefan? Naja, aber SoBe find ich noch besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Musicman (8. September 2004)

skyline schrieb:
			
		

> Schalkefan? Naja, aber SoBe find ich noch besser



Schalke hat Königsblau


----------



## SteffenScott (8. September 2004)

skyline schrieb:
			
		

> Schalkefan? Naja, aber SoBe find ich noch besser




fußball interessiert mich herzlich wenig,find die farbe nur schön
zufällig is ja mein rad auch blau/weiss/schwarz   
aber so in weiss hat was
komplett schwarz ich weiss nich da fehlt das gewisse etwas irgendwie,hatte ja mal nen freerider komplett schwarz


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (8. September 2004)

Warum auch immer, aber meine Server geht nimmer, also habe ich die Fotos hier hoch geladen und poste sie nochmal.


----------



## m.a.t. (9. September 2004)

skyline schrieb:
			
		

> Schalkefan? Naja, aber SoBe find ich noch besser


Schalke? das ist Fussball, oder   Da bin ich draussen.
Die SoBe-Lackierung find ich auch super. Irgendwo war da mal ein sehr schönes Scalpel zu sehen.

@M.E.C.Hammer
schick, obwohl ich schwarze Rahmen echt nimmer sehen kann.
Achso, was wiegt denn die Kurbel real?

matthias


----------



## abbath (9. September 2004)

wo wir gerade bei cdale sind... ein aktuelles:






edit: und weil man das cockpit mal überhaupt nicht erkennen kann:


----------



## pefro (9. September 2004)

:kotz:


----------



## polo (9. September 2004)

Habe ich auch gedacht!
Gründe:
Winkel von Vorbau und Hörnchen
Sattel und Sattelstütze
Silber: Felgen, Kurbel, Flaschenhalter
Schwarz: Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze
Ziemlich unstimmig und unschön!


----------



## abbath (9. September 2004)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich auch gedacht!
> Gründe:
> Winkel von Vorbau und Hörnchen
> Sattel und Sattelstütze
> ...



gut - kann ich fast alles nachvollziehen, nur: was spricht gegen die sattelstütze und den sattel?

klar ein flacherer vorbau sieht besser aus, aber dann passt die überhöhung nicht mehr. wollte mir irgendwann ne VRO dranbauen, allerdings hab ich zweifel, daß die besser aussieht.

kurbel wird gegen ne schwarze (?, sieht aber kacke aus, wenn die zerkratzt) 2fach Kurbel getauscht sobald die blätter wieder fällig sind.

so rein optisch hät ich gerne noch ein paar crossmax xl, nur als alltags lrs sind die mir nicht stabil genug und die x618 war in 36° und schwarz nicht zu bekommen.

ansonsten   dafür, daß du geschrieben hast, was dir nicht gefällt.


----------



## pefro (9. September 2004)

abbath schrieb:
			
		

> ...nur: was spricht gegen die sattelstütze und den sattel?



die geknickte Thomson ist ja meist schon grenzwertig aber zusammen mit dem häslichsten MTB Sattel aller Zeiten (Fizik Nisene) kommts halt nichtmehr wirklich gut.

Aber sehs mal so: Wir sind hier im CC KUNSTwerke Thread - und Kunst polarisiert - wenn Dir Dein Bike gefällt, ist das absolut ok so!

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (9. September 2004)

Naja,

also das mit Vorbau und Barends sehe ich wie gesagt ähnlich, nur da kann man aufgrund der Größe kaum was machen  
Wenn ich ein Problem damit hätte, daß mein Rad jemandem nicht gefällt, hätte ich es hier nicht gepostet  
Allerdings finde ich dann solche Beiträge wie von pefro trotzdem nicht gut - man kann ja wenigstens schreiben, was einem nicht gefällt...

Die Sattelstütze find ich allerdings schwer geil* und der Sattel ist saubequem, das sind zwei Punkte die ich garantiert nicht ändern werde 

edit: *Ich brauch (Oberschenkellänge) nen Versatz nach hinten und "normale" gekröpfte Sattelstützen (Ritshit WCS o.ä.) find ich wesentlich häßlicher. Aber wie du schon sagtest - jeder muß kaufen, was ihm gefällt.


----------



## Fettkloß (9. September 2004)

@ abbath - zeitgeist is angesagt !!! also möglichst viel schwarz am bike  auf jeden fall auch drauf achten das beim bild die sattelüberhöhung gut rauskommt ( halbe miete   ) . schädlich ist es auch wenn du eine fotogalerie hast - da wird dann sofort nachgewühlt und dir aus allem ein strick gedreht   ( velo hat das sehr geschickt gemacht - siehe seine galerie )    aber du hast dein bike ja trotzdem lieb - und das ist das wichtigste


----------



## gurkenfolie (9. September 2004)

abbath schrieb:
			
		

> Naja,
> 
> also das mit Vorbau und Barends sehe ich wie gesagt ähnlich, nur da kann man aufgrund der Größe kaum was machen
> Wenn ich ein Problem damit hätte, daß mein Rad jemandem nicht gefällt, hätte ich es hier nicht gepostet
> ...




wieso quetscht du den bremszug mit nem kabelbinder ein?


----------



## abbath (9. September 2004)

@fettklos genau, das nächste mal dreh ich den vorbau um bevor ich das bild mache und dann hinterher retour...   

@gurkenfolie weil ich die züge komplett in der außenhülle verlegt hab und die sonst klappert. gequetscht ist die aber nicht (jedenfalls funktioniert die HR bremse spitze...).

edit: wenn du eine bessere idee für die geräuschfreie befestigung der aussenhülle hast, bitte ich darum


----------



## yvesw (9. September 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Aso. Und ich dachte was redet der denn da  ! So teuer ist der Rahmen aber nicht. Vieleicht baust du ja auch mal eins auf mit dem Rahmen. Dann ist es das dritte hier im Forum



Könntest du mir den Preis vom Drössiger-Rahmen mitteilen. Finde den einfach saugeil.  Kannst auch ne PN schicken. Danke.


----------



## Masterambrosius (9. September 2004)

Schlagt mich bitte nicht wegen der Scheiben, die sin inzwischen 180/160er gewichen!
Das Bild habe ich vor ca. einer Woche gemacht, aktuelle Bilder folgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (10. September 2004)

Masterambrosius schrieb:
			
		

> Schlagt mich bitte nicht wegen der Scheiben, die sin inzwischen 180/160er gewichen!
> Das Bild habe ich vor ca. einer Woche gemacht, aktuelle Bilder folgen!


Sieht sau gut aus


----------



## IGGY (10. September 2004)

yvesw schrieb:
			
		

> Könntest du mir den Preis vom Drössiger-Rahmen mitteilen. Finde den einfach saugeil.  Kannst auch ne PN schicken. Danke.


Du hast Post !


----------



## Clemens (10. September 2004)

abbarth


> Ich brauch (Oberschenkellänge) nen Versatz nach hinten und "normale" gekröpfte Sattelstützen (Ritshit WCS o.ä.) find ich wesentlich häßlicher. Aber wie du schon sagtest - jeder muß kaufen, was ihm gefällt



und vielleicht auch eine Rahmengröße die passt....


----------



## abbath (10. September 2004)

Clemenz schrieb:
			
		

> abbarth
> 
> 
> und vielleicht auch eine Rahmengröße die passt....



schlaumeier. ist ja nur ein problem des sitzrohrwinkels. xc ht's mit weniger als 73° gibts da wenige und das rad fährt sich so wie es ist ausgezeichnet.


----------



## yvesw (10. September 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast Post !




Thx.


----------



## Snatch (10. September 2004)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin das ihr Lachen werdet 
Aber ich fahre mit diesem bock rum hehe.


----------



## Seiffer (10. September 2004)

@master

Das Fuel ist ein Traum. Hast Du aber gut hingestellt, damit die Sattelüberhöhung auch schön zu sehen ist *g* btw. wieder gesund, da war doch irgendwann mal was von wegen Unfall (aber schon länger her oder?)


----------



## Fettkloß (10. September 2004)

hmmmm , die sattelüberhöhung ist etwas zu hoch - ich habs -- der ramen ist zu klein    genau und der vorbau ist auch zu lang  also eindeutig der rahmen zu klein     hast du ne fotogalerie ? ich werd schon noch mehr negatives rausfinden   


also mal im ernst - das erste trek was mir gefällt


----------



## jones (10. September 2004)

So jetzt kommt mein CC und Marathon-Bike auch mal hier rein.












Ich bin ja schon mal gespannt, was jetzt kommt (wegen Canyon)


----------



## Principia (10. September 2004)

den michelin & mavic aufkleber [und evtl.das komische *A* auf dem oberrohr] runter und das ding ist perfect !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyline (10. September 2004)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> den michelin & mavic aufkleber [und evtl.das komische *A* auf dem oberrohr] runter und das ding ist perfect !



nicht perfekt, aber dann gefällts mir auch um längen besser.


----------



## jones (10. September 2004)

Jo die Aufkleber kommen morgen noch runter.

Ich hatt mal ne Zeit, da musste ich überall irgendwelche Kleber drauf machen. Leider halten die extrem gut und man braucht ewig um den Kleber drunter vom Lack wegzumachen.

Bis Furtwangen am Sonntag sind sie aber weg.   

Bin ja ganz überrascht über die doch ganz gute Kritik


----------



## SteffenScott (10. September 2004)

nach vernunft zu urteilen super ausstatung,nicht übertrieben und optisch bis auf die aufkleber auch schön


----------



## pefro (10. September 2004)

Hallo,

klaro - super Teil das Canyon - und wennst die Canyon Kleber auch noch runter machst, fragt Dich bestimmt jeder, was das für ein geiler Monostay Rahmen ist   

@Fettie: An dem Bike kannst Du Dir mal angucken, wie ein passender Rahmen & Sattelüberhöhung aussehen, dann kapierst auch Du das mal...   

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Fettkloß (11. September 2004)

ok ok - du hast recht , stimmt , ich sehe es jetzt ein , ich bin fassungslos . über viele jahre hab ich das falsch gemacht   

möchtest du nicht bei all meinen bikes die sattelüberhöhung einstellen . ich würde dir auch ein privatjet mieten und dich mit ner stretched limo abholen lassen . für dich wär mir nix zu teuer


----------



## abbath (11. September 2004)

jones schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt kommt mein CC und Marathon-Bike auch mal hier rein.
> Ich bin ja schon mal gespannt, was jetzt kommt (wegen Canyon)



Also mir gefällts auch ziemlich gut. Mit Felgenbremsen und Rapidfire wärs noch besser.


----------



## pefro (11. September 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> ok ok - du hast recht...



weiss ich doch. Aber ich glaub Du hast den  übersehen. Mir ists ja wurscht wie Du rumfährst (warst Du net der mit dem grünen Bergwerk? Dachte das war ok so und nur ne Fotosache...), aber wer hier postet sollte auch kritikfähig sein - so und damit ist das Thema hoffentlich beendet   

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Beach90 (11. September 2004)

ne..das canyon find ich echt schön , die aufkleber gehen , nur der mit dem A is do0f =)

ich fahr selbst en canyon und ich weiss gar nicht was all die vorurteile soll´n ? ich bin ziemlich zufrieden , mit meinem "schülerbike" , was habt ihr eigentlich alle gegen canyon?

jetzt neulich hat mich en fahrradhändler voll blöd angemacht nur weil ich en canyon fahr...tztz... seit dem geh ich da auch nichtmehr hin


----------



## Musicman (12. September 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, danke für das Lob...
> 
> also, Steelman produziert noch, klar...
> wer Interesse hat, unter www.steelmancycles.com kann man sich einiges anschauen...
> ...



Ähm, 1950 Dollar nur für den Rahmen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sulibats (12. September 2004)

Musicman schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm, 1950 Dollar nur für den Rahmen??


Klar  

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## abbath (12. September 2004)

hey bei hobbies muß man preise nicht rational begründen. einen porsche braucht auch niemand...
wenn es einem wert ist zahlt man, wenn nicht eben nicht...


----------



## *adrenalin* (13. September 2004)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> den michelin & mavic aufkleber [und evtl.das komische *A* auf dem oberrohr] runter und das ding ist perfect !




stimmt, zumal du weder michelin reifen noch mavic felgen fährst ....


----------



## Manitou (14. September 2004)

Mein neues "Hartes"!!


----------



## Principia (14. September 2004)

geniale gabel !


----------



## abbath (14. September 2004)

barends in flucht mit vorbau find ich schöner. 
die sattelstütze sähe in schwarz sicher aus besser an dem rahmen aus.
...und oberhalb des or ansetzende sitzstreben sind auch nicht mein fall - aber das ist alles geschmackssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svenson (14. September 2004)

Hier ist mein relativ neues Bike...
wie findet ihr es?


----------



## roadrunner_gs (14. September 2004)

und endlich fertig!





(fast alle Gewichte gewogen (bis auf Lenker, Griffe, Züge, Radcomputer)













wie immer: Feedback welcome


----------



## Masterambrosius (14. September 2004)

Ja, vor 2 Monaten hatte ich einen Unfall (Frontalkolission mit Auto), ist inzwischen aber wieder recht gut verheilt, nur ein Zahn fehlt mir noch, der wird nächste Woche reingeschraubt.

wg. Sattelüberhöhung und Rahmengröße: Mir passt das so, ist ein 17,5er Rahmen. mein Händler hatte noch einen 19,5er da, den hätte ich sogar früher bekommen, aber er meinte, der sei zu groß.


----------



## abbath (15. September 2004)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> und endlich fertig!
> 
> wie immer: Feedback welcome



Nett, darf man fragen wie groß du und der rahmen seit?


----------



## roadrunner_gs (15. September 2004)

172cm und der rahmen sind 16" (mitte tretlager-oberkante sattelrohr)


----------



## checky (15. September 2004)

Das NoSaint ist echt mal ne schöne Kiste 
Aber die Sattelüberhöhung ist schon sehr extrem, was ja auch die Neigung des Sattels bestätigt. (Würde mir so die Prostata schimmelig fahren)


----------



## roadrunner_gs (15. September 2004)

das obere foto ist (wie man an der teppichkante erkennen kann) etwas im uhrzeigersinn gedreht. einfach im kopf gegen den uhrzeigersinn drehen bis der sattel fast gerade steht.


----------



## Manitou (15. September 2004)

abbath schrieb:
			
		

> barends in flucht mit vorbau find ich schöner.
> die sattelstütze sähe in schwarz sicher aus besser an dem rahmen aus.
> ...und oberhalb des or ansetzende sitzstreben sind auch nicht mein fall - aber das ist alles geschmackssache.




Stimme dir in allen Punkten zu  !!! Aber bei dem Preis war mir das alles egal!!!  

Manitou

P.S. Das mit den Barends sieht so komisch aus, weil das Rad ein wenig Schepp steht!!


----------



## *adrenalin* (15. September 2004)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> und endlich fertig!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vorne 2-fach und hinten 11-21? keine berge in der nähe    oder monster-waden!!!


----------



## roadrunner_gs (15. September 2004)

ein bischen von dem und ein bischen von dem.
Was fährst du denn in berlin?
Und falls man mal in die berge fährt liegt noch nen extralite 22er im schrank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (15. September 2004)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Was fährst du denn in berlin?



44/32 mit 11-34 am fully und
44/30/20 mit 11-27 am ht


----------



## roadrunner_gs (15. September 2004)

und wie oft kommst du in die gelegenheit 30/27 oder gar 32/34 zu fahren?
nee, in der ebene weigere ich mich so langsam zu fahren *g*


----------



## abbath (15. September 2004)

weils gerade passt: http://www.specialites-ta.com/produits/ped_vega_gb.htm, http://www.specialites-ta.com/produits/plateaux_gb.htm# was haltet ihr von der vega kurbel? da kann ich bei 2fach doch nen 29er als kleines montieren?


----------



## Seiffer (15. September 2004)

@masterambrosius

Geil, ein Implantat? Dann würde ich beim Essen aufpassen, je nachdem bekommt man einen von der Gabel o.ä. gezockt. Ich hab selber eins und hin und wieder kommt es da zu unangenehmen Zwischenfällen... Hat der Unfall etwa Dein Trak finanziert?!


----------



## checky (15. September 2004)

abbath schrieb:
			
		

> weils gerade passt: http://www.specialites-ta.com/produits/ped_vega_gb.htm, http://www.specialites-ta.com/produits/plateaux_gb.htm# was haltet ihr von der vega kurbel? da kann ich bei 2fach doch nen 29er als kleines montieren?



sollte gehen, fahre an zwei Bikes auch bei 94er Lochkreis 44-29.
Ich würde heutzutage bei einer Neuanschaffung aber ganz sicher keine Vierkantaufnahme mehr kaufen & 650 gramm ist auch nicht gerade leicht.


----------



## masterali (15. September 2004)

ja das nosaint is schon nciht verkehrt. Bis du dir bei dem Gewicht ganz sicher? Ich hätts ein bissle schwerer geschätzt! Aber warum einen Ritchey Comp Vorbau?? Das geht überhaupt nicht!


----------



## marewo (15. September 2004)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> sollte gehen, fahre an zwei Bikes auch bei 94er Lochkreis 44-29.
> Ich würde heutzutage bei einer Neuanschaffung aber ganz sicher keine Vierkantaufnahme mehr kaufen & 650 gramm ist auch nicht gerade leicht.



Diese Kombination wird doch von CD schon seit längerem angeboten und Ritchey hatte meines Wissens auch sowas mal im Angebot.
Sollte man bei dieser Kurbel dann nicht auch ein kürzeres Innenlager verwenden z.B. ein 105er.? (Oktalink), wegen der Kettenlinie?

Gruß Marewo


----------



## Masterambrosius (15. September 2004)

eigentlich weniger durch den Unfall finanziert, als vielmehr von meinen Eltern das Geld geliehen.

Was meinst ud mit ''beim Essen aufpassen?'' kann das Implantat rausbrechen?
Einen der Zähne, die an der Abbruchkante festgeklebt wurden, habe ich schon 3 mal rausgebrochen (unabsichtlich).
ich täte den Autofahrer am liebsten erschlagen. Wegen dem Trottel sind 16 Jahre Zahnpflege umsonst. Ich hatte nie Probkleme, keine einzige plome und nicht einmal etwas mit meinen Zähnen gehabt, und jetzt habe ich durch den Deppen 4 künstliche Schneidezähne (eigentlich 3, das Implantat bekomme ich in einer Woche, dann sind es 4).
Ich wäre ehrlich gesagt lieber mit meinem alten Bike rumgegurkt und hätte noch meine echten Zähne. Das Fuel ist zwar echt edel und für mich als LX/Alivio-Hardtailfahrer ein echter Traum, aber keine Entschädigung für die Zähne.

Edit: der Server, wo das Bild war ist futsch, hier ists nochmal:


----------



## roadrunner_gs (15. September 2004)

masterali schrieb:
			
		

> ja das nosaint is schon nciht verkehrt. Bis du dir bei dem Gewicht ganz sicher? Ich hätts ein bissle schwerer geschätzt!



Ja bin ich, da die Einzelgewichte fast alle gewogen sind, werde aber heute nach der Arbeit noch an ner Bikewaage beim Stadler nachwiegen.

Aber warum hättest du es schwerer geschätzt?

EDIT: Die Kern-Waage beim Stadler sagte "9,00kg" mit dem alten Rahmen und den alten Laufrädern war es "9,90kg".



			
				masterali schrieb:
			
		

> Aber warum einen Ritchey Comp Vorbau?? Das geht übhttp://www.mozilla.org/start/1.7/erhaupt nicht!



Warum geht das nicht? Habe zwei gute Gründe!

Weil ich denn
1. schon hatte und somit nicht mehr bezahlen musste
2. er -17° hat, anders wäre mal wieder bei der benötigten Rahmenhöhe keine Sattelüberhohung drinne.

Sollte ja nicht so teuer werden, da ich nur von dem alten 9,9kg-Klopper Gewicht wegbekommen wollte, also habe ich fast alle alten Teile übernommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (15. September 2004)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> keine Vierkantaufnahme



ich hab aber bisher keine 2fach kurbel (mit nem anderen innenlagersystem) gefunden (fsa, truvativ, raceface, extralite, ritshit).
ich meine man kann natürlich auch einfach das kleine blatt weglassen, aber bekommt man die kurbel dann noch so weit aufs innenlager, daß die kettenlinie ideal ist?


----------



## Hellspawn (15. September 2004)

abbath schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab aber bisher keine 2fach kurbel (mit nem anderen innenlagersystem) gefunden (fsa, truvativ, raceface, extralite, ritshit).
> ich meine man kann natürlich auch einfach das kleine blatt weglassen, aber bekommt man die kurbel dann noch so weit aufs innenlager, daß die kettenlinie ideal ist?



Die Extralite (ISIS) ist Ideal für 2-fach, nicht umsonst bietet Extralite ein spezielles 30er Blatt für die Kurbel an. Das kleine Kettenblatt wird bei der Extralite mit nem kompletten Satz äusserer Kettenblattschrauben fest gemacht. Lässt man es weg bleiben Löcher ohne Gewinde übrig. Sieht perfekt aus.
Alternativ gibts von FRM auch ne 2-fach Kurbel mit Integrallager. Heisst irgendwie Marathon irgendwas


----------



## Seiffer (15. September 2004)

So, Gabel (Marzocchi Marathon SL 85mm, Modell 2004, 3 - 2 - 1 - meins), Vorbau (Race Face Deus 100mm, 5°), Steuersatz (Race Face Deus) sind gekauft und neue Bilder gibts nach dem Einbau...


----------



## checky (16. September 2004)

abbath schrieb:
			
		

> ich meine man kann natürlich auch einfach das kleine blatt weglassen, aber bekommt man die kurbel dann noch so weit aufs innenlager, daß die kettenlinie ideal ist?



Weiter aufs Innenlager bekommste die Kurbel natürlich nicht, aber mit einer kürzeren Innenlagerwelle (minus 4 - 6mm) bekommste auch ne gute Kettenlinie hin. Habs an meinen Bikes auch so gemacht & kann auf beiden Blättern alle 9 Gänge schalten ohne das irgendetwas irgendwo schleifft, oder die Kette gar vom Blatt fallen läßt (also auch in den "Idiotengängen" 44-34 oder 29-11).


----------



## *adrenalin* (16. September 2004)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> und wie oft kommst du in die gelegenheit 30/27 oder gar 32/34 zu fahren?
> nee, in der ebene weigere ich mich so langsam zu fahren *g*



naja, im grunewald gibt es schon ein, zwei steigungen, da kann man nach ensprechender fahrzeit auch mal die kleine übersetzung aufwerfen... ;-(

ansonsten fahre ich ja auch ein paar marathons und da brauche ich die früher oder später immer!


----------



## elrond (17. September 2004)

Hier mal meine Möhre:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (17. September 2004)

Was soll das sein , kann man leider nichts erkennen !


----------



## elrond (17. September 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll das sein , kann man leider nichts erkennen !



Dat is en Wiesmann Koxinga T. Wenn du mir verrätst wie ich die Bilder so komprimieren kann, daß ich sie hier posten kann, gibt's das bild auch in groß...


----------



## roadrunner_gs (17. September 2004)

Packs in deine Bildergallerie und mach hier nen Link auf die url des Bildes in der Bildergalerie.


----------



## XCRacer (17. September 2004)

Ok, dann macht euch mal über mein neues Rad her:
*Das Dingen ist zum fahren da! So sauber wie auf den Fotos wird es nie mehr sein !!! *



 

 

 


 Bilder anklicken :: mehr hier !

   Rahmen* Litespeed Obed 1997*, Shimano XT, Ritches WCS Vorbau/Hörnchen/Steuersatz/Pedale, Rockshox SID Race, Nokon Züge komplett, DT Swiss Laufräder (1500g), Nokian NBX Lite 2.0, Trigon Carbon Lenker, Trigon Carbon Sattel, antike XT-Stütze

   So wie auf dem Foto 10,2 kg

 Auf die Ahead-Kralle habe ich verzichtet. Ist nur ein Dreckloch, was sich von unten mit der Zeit zusetzt. Den Steuersatz stelle ich mit einer Gewindestange ein (wenn's denn mal sein muß!).


----------



## $ucker (18. September 2004)

Hey, 
warst du das net der aufgrund des schriftzuges grüne teile gesucht hat?   

aber is schon recht nice geworden....mit ner ti-stütze, die du ja schon suchst, wirds mit sicherheit noch geiler.... *sabber*


----------



## drivingghost (18. September 2004)

Sodalla. Nach langem Warten nun endlich mein Endorfin. Noch nicht ganz fertig aber fahrbereit. 
Kommen noch barends dran, die hintere Bremsleitung wird gekürzt und andere Schnellspanner werden montiert. Diese sind nur eine pinke Notlösung   





Gruß, Ramin


----------



## Musicman (18. September 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Sodalla. Nach langem Warten nun endlich mein Endorfin. Noch nicht ganz fertig aber fahrbereit.
> Kommen noch barends dran, die hintere Bremsleitung wird gekürzt und andere Schnellspanner werden montiert. Diese sind nur eine pinke Notlösung
> 
> 
> Gruß, Ramin



Schönes Bike   nur leider nicht in blau   

Ist das Rahmengrösse L? Wen ja, kannst du mir einen Gefallen tun und den Radstand messen?


----------



## drivingghost (18. September 2004)

@Musicman:  zum Glück ist es nicht blau sondern schwarz. Da steh ich drauf  
Tut mir leid, ist Rahmengröße M, 48cm. 
Gruß, Ramin


----------



## Musicman (18. September 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> @Musicman:  zum Glück ist es nicht blau sondern schwarz. Da steh ich drauf
> Tut mir leid, ist Rahmengröße M, 48cm.
> Gruß, Ramin



Hmmm, oki


----------



## abbath (19. September 2004)

@xc racer geiles teil, aber wär nicht ne nummer kleiner besser gewesen? jetzt ist ja der lenker überm sattel... oder täuscht das photo?
ich find aheakappen aus optischen gründen besser, aber evntl, wäre der use atom (?) vorbau noch ne möglichkeit, dann ist oben auch zu und du kannst das "dreckloch" gut putzen (wenn du den vobau abnimmst...).

...und ne pace gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## masterali (19. September 2004)

nix für ungut aber diese endorfin sponsor-räder schauen alle absolut gleich aus!! keine spur von individualität!

Gibts da Vorgaben wie das Bike auszuschauen hat??


----------



## drivingghost (19. September 2004)

Ja, der Rahmen sollte nicht umlakiert werden.     Dass die Räder alle ziemlich ähnlich aussehen liegt grösstenteils am einheitlich designten Rahmen. Den Rest kann jeder aufbauen wie er will. Prinzipa z.B. hat sich sein bike mit Rohloff aufgebaut. Dann sieht man sehr häufig die XT Kurbeln, wohl deswegen weil sie ein gutes P/L Verhältnis hat. Federgabeln variieren zwischen Black , Skareb und Minute, Laufräder sind größtenteils schwarz weil es einfach besser zur Optik passt. Eine ähnliche Optik haben sie sicher, individuell aufgebaut ist aber jedes.   



Bevor Mecker kommt: Weiße Kabelbinder werden noch gegen schwarze getauscht und lila Schnellspanner gegen schwarze.
Gruß, Ramin


----------



## Principia (19. September 2004)

masterali schrieb:
			
		

> nix für ungut aber diese endorfin sponsor-räder schauen alle absolut gleich aus!!


das ist ja auch der sinn eines "sponsor" - rades


----------



## cluso (19. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, dann macht euch mal über mein neues Rad her:
> *Das Dingen ist zum fahren da! So sauber wie auf den Fotos wird es nie mehr sein !!! *




Das Lightspeed hat was bessers verdient als eine XT-Kurbel und WCS-Teile 
  

Gruß

PS: z.B. FSA-Afterburner (passen farblich) Anbauteile von mir aus auch FSA aber doch kein Richtey


----------



## Musicman (19. September 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, der Rahmen sollte nicht umlakiert werden.     Dass die Räder alle ziemlich ähnlich aussehen liegt grösstenteils am einheitlich designten Rahmen. Den Rest kann jeder aufbauen wie er will. Prinzipa z.B. hat sich sein bike mit Rohloff aufgebaut. Dann sieht man sehr häufig die XT Kurbeln, wohl deswegen weil sie ein gutes P/L Verhältnis hat. Federgabeln variieren zwischen Black , Skareb und Minute, Laufräder sind größtenteils schwarz weil es einfach besser zur Optik passt. Eine ähnliche Optik haben sie sicher, individuell aufgebaut ist aber jedes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goil goil goil.....  hast mich gerade schon wieder von meinem XTC-Hybrid abgebracht

Schreibt mir doch mal eure Radstände auf, bitte. Ich hab nun mal lange Flügel und Beine, ich hab keine Lust auf ein zu kurzes Rad. Das von Principa ist wohl auch um einiges kürzer als sein Fully, wie in der Gallerie zu sehen.


----------



## Principia (19. September 2004)

meins hat ca. 1055mm bei größe M, was 48cm entspricht 
hängt aber auch von der gabel ab !


----------



## Musicman (19. September 2004)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> meins hat ca. 1055mm bei größe M, was 48cm entspricht
> hängt aber auch von der gabel ab !



Danke!
Damit kann ich doch arbeiten.
Weiter so!


----------



## drivingghost (19. September 2004)

Bei mir genau 1070mm, allerdings ohne Rohloff.   
Rahmenhöhe 48


----------



## Musicman (19. September 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir genau 1070mm, allerdings ohne Rohloff.
> Rahmenhöhe 48



Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (19. September 2004)

abbath schrieb:
			
		

> @xc racer geiles teil, aber wär nicht ne nummer kleiner besser gewesen? jetzt ist ja der lenker überm sattel... oder täuscht das photo?


 Das täuscht etwas, weil die Hörnchen den Sattel etwas überragen. Der Sattel hat allerdings nur zwei Zentimeter Überhöhung. Ich sitze gerne etwas aufrechter. Kann diese extreme Raceposition mancher Biker nicht nachvollziehen.



> Das Lightspeed hat was bessers verdient als eine XT-Kurbel und WCS-Teile


 Ich fahre ca.10000km pro Jahr. Da kann ich mit exotischen Kram nichts anfangen. Kurbeln, Vorbau, Lenker, Sattel, usw. sind bei mir Verschleißteile. ZB. Lenker/Vorbau nach zwei Jahren neu!

 Das einzige was ca. 10Jahre (...oder länger) halten soll, ist der Rahmen


----------



## cluso (19. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre ca.10000km pro Jahr. Da kann ich mit exotischen Kram nichts anfangen. Kurbeln, Vorbau, Lenker, Sattel, usw. sind bei mir Verschleißteile. ZB. Lenker/Vorbau nach zwei Jahren neu!




Ok, ist als Argument nicht zu verachten   

Gruß


----------



## wifkus (21. September 2004)

Na da stelle ich mein Rennpferdchen auch mal ein.


----------



## #easy# (21. September 2004)

wifkus schrieb:
			
		

> Na da stelle ich mein Rennpferdchen auch mal ein.


warum stellst du den das "alte" Strike hier rein und nicht dein "neues"???? Was ist den am "alten" Rahmen kaputt gegangen???

Das Pro 04 gefällt mir besser  
easy


----------



## der alte ron (21. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre ca.10000km pro Jahr. Da kann ich mit exotischen Kram nichts anfangen. Kurbeln, Vorbau, Lenker, Sattel, usw. sind bei mir Verschleißteile. ZB. Lenker/Vorbau nach zwei Jahren neu!


 Finde nicht das z. B . die eloxierten Race Face LP kurbeln in irgend einer art und weise schlechter halten als die von shimano , meine schwarze sah nach 7 jahren immer noch wie neu aus und hatte warscheinlich eine robustere oberfläche als die shimanoteile - ich war warlich nicht zimperlich damit !


----------



## mox (21. September 2004)

So, ich bin heute mit dem Umbau meines Scott Expert Racing fertig geworden.
Ich schau, dass ich morgen nach der Schule erstmal im Hellen (im Garten) einige Bilder davon mache, da ich heute dazu erst abends in nem Zimmer kam!






Comments sind natürlich erwünscht, wenn ich morgen mehr Bilder poste, schreib ich auch ein paar (wichtige) Teile auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (21. September 2004)

mox schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich bin heute mit dem Umbau meines Scott Expert Racing fertig geworden.
> Ich schau, dass ich morgen nach der Schule erstmal im Hellen (im Garten) einige Bilder davon mache, da ich heute dazu erst abends in nem Zimmer kam!
> 
> Comments sind natürlich erwünscht, wenn ich morgen mehr Bilder poste, schreib ich auch ein paar (wichtige) Teile auf



Schönes Bike, aber da gehört ein gerader Lenker mit Barends drann und wenn du schon dabei bist dreh den Vorbau richtig rum  

Grüße.


----------



## cluso (21. September 2004)

@mox

schick  ist farblich schön abgestimmt und wahrscheinlich relativ
leicht?!

Gruß


----------



## mox (21. September 2004)

> Schönes Bike, aber da gehört ein gerader Lenker mit Barends drann und wenn du schon dabei bist dreh den Vorbau richtig rum



Also den Lenker hab ich mir extra gekauft, ich hatte vorher einen gerade von Scott dran (ka welches Modell, hatte jedoch >300g), jedoch den auch OHNE Barends.
Jetzt hab ich mir, weil ich bei meinem alten Bike gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht habe, einen gekröpften (gebogenen) Lenker geholt, ist ein Ritchey Rizer WCS mit ca. 210g. Ich finde ihn bequemer, genau wie den Vorbau in dieser Richtung  (warum denn auch andersrum, ich will ja nicht aufm Fahrrad schlafen  )

Barends mag ich persönlich garnicht, ich benutze sie nie und bei nem Sturz ists auch immer n bischen ... 




> schick    ist farblich schön abgestimmt und wahrscheinlich relativ



Farblich abgestimmt war zwar anfangs erst eher Zufall, aber am Ende hab ich dann doch drauf geachtet, dass es blau/schwarz (mitn bisl weiß) wird.
Die Kabelbinder die jetzt noch etwas Bunt rumhängen (weiße an der Gabel) kommen später noch weg und werden durch schwarze erstetzt, passt einfach besser ander Stelle, genau wie die am OR, die werden noch durch Magura Leitungsführungen ersetzt.

Wiegen werd ich das ganze morgen mal, natürlich nur auf die erste Nachkommastelle genau.
Heute kam ich noch nicht dazu, ich schätze es wird so 11-13kg wiegen. (also am ehesten 12kg)


----------



## SteffenScott (21. September 2004)

@mox
ne 01er SID Race würde sich an deim bike perfekt machen weil is die gleiche arbe wie dein rahmen nur glänzend und nicht matt


----------



## mox (21. September 2004)

Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber die Gabel hatte ich tatsächlich in der Hand, aber da sie glänzend ist und nicht matt, wollte ich sie dann doch nicht


----------



## Musicman (21. September 2004)

Schönes Rad, gefällt mir


----------



## checky (22. September 2004)

Das Scott ist wirklich optisch echt schön & gelungen aufgebaut, aber die Gabel & was noch schlimmer ist: der Lenkwinkel sind eine Vergewaltigung.
Dreh die Gabel mal auf 80 - max. 100mm runter, dann passts & gibt auch ein neutrales Fahrverhalten.


----------



## polo (22. September 2004)

Lenker, Vorbau, Gabel sind schon angesprochen worden, jetzt zum Sattel: muß weg!


----------



## oldman (22. September 2004)

@mox
nicht zu vergessen, reiss die Kabelbinder runter, das gibt ueble Scheuer/Kratzstellen und sieht nicht soooo berauschend aus.
Stattdessen hat's ja diverse Loesungen um die Bremsleitung vernuenftig zu befestigen.
Schoener Renner!
oldman


----------



## mox (22. September 2004)

die Kabelbinder kommen ja noch weg, steht im Text 

Aber was habt ihr denn alle gegen meinen Lenker, Vorbau und v.a. gegen meinen Sattel?

Die Teile find ich alle echt super und bin voll zufrieden  (Vorbau kommt nächstes Jahr ein leichterer rein, genau wie Sattelstütze...)

Worüber ihr euch ruhig beschweren könnt sind die Deore Teile 


Also ich gehjetzt erstmal inden Wald *jippieeee*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BEAVER (22. September 2004)

Was aber auf jeden Fall weg muss ist der gelbe Aufkleber auf dem Oberrohr


----------



## der alte ron (22. September 2004)

mox schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was habt ihr denn alle gegen meinen Lenker, Vorbau und v.a. gegen meinen Sattel?


Im grunde genommen nichts , ist ja auch dein rad ! Und ein gutes noch dazu .
Make your own way  ! Zumindest hast du ein rad , meins steht gerade in einzelteilen bei ebay drin , aber das kommende jahr wird traumhaft !
Und jetzt warte ich bis der erste schnee fällt , diesen sommer möchte ich so schnell wie möglich streichen .
Nikolay


----------



## Running Man (22. September 2004)

@ mox,

schönes Bike! Punkt. 

Mich würde mal das Rahmengewicht und der Preis des Rahmens interessieren.

Gruß, Running


----------



## mox (22. September 2004)

PUH, sorry, mit Gewicht und Preis kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen,
da ich mir vor nem Jahr beim Stadler (bitte nicht haun   ) ein "Fertigrad" gekauft hab.
Erst jetzt hab ichs umgebaut, weil mich die Judy TT (die jetzt bei RockShox repariert wird, weil sie kaputt war) genervt hat.

Ich kam heute leider nicht dazu Bilder zu machen, weil ich den ganzen Nachmittag (3 Uhr war Schule aus) ab 3:30Uhr im Wald war,
zuletzt hab ich durch Zufall noch ein paar Leute hier ausm Forum getroffen


----------



## Seiffer (22. September 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Im grunde genommen nichts , ist ja auch dein rad ! Und ein gutes noch dazu .
> Make your own way  ! Zumindest hast du ein rad , meins steht gerade in einzelteilen bei ebay drin , aber das kommende jahr wird traumhaft !
> Und jetzt warte ich bis der erste schnee fällt , diesen sommer möchte ich so schnell wie möglich streichen .
> Nikolay



dito... Nur, dass die Teile zum größten Teil hier liegen bzw. bereits verbaut sind. Aber der Sommer war zum Kotzen... Seit Juni nicht mehr gefahren.

@mox

Schönes Bike, aber die Leitungsführung würde ich auch anders machen, z.B. mit dem Magura Befestigungskit (Schrumpfschlauch + Bowdenzug) oder einen Bowdenzug + Kabelbinder (so wirds bei mir sein)


----------



## Timmi (22. September 2004)

Moin,

eigentlich bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob das Rad so zwischen euere
Raceschnitten passt aber es gibt ja auch andere Arten eines XC Bikes ;-)


```
Ausstatung:
YETI Kokopelli A.S. 03
Fox Float R100 04 Gabel
Fox Float R 04 Dämpfer
Hayes HFX9
DT Swiss Hügi 240 / XR 4.1 Laufräder
Michelin Explorer Supersonic 2.1 Reifen
Michelin Light Schläuche
Truvativ Firex SL
SRAM 7.0 Kassette
XT 03 Schaltwerk
LX 03 Umwerfer
Deore Schalthebel
Easton Moneybar EA70 Lenker
Easton EA70 Vorbau
Easton EC70 Sattelstütze
```







So ich hoffe ich hab nix vergessen nun mal Eure Vorschläge ...

Grüße Tim


----------



## mox (23. September 2004)

Schönes Bike!

Zu den Teilen kann ich nicht groß was sagen, da ich sie alle noch nicht gefahren hab.
Die Hayes hab ich schonmal gefahren, die waren mir allerdings zu bissig, aber das ist auch Gewöhnungssache


----------



## der alte ron (23. September 2004)

Ich bin vorsichtig geworden wenn es um neu aufpolierten "kult" geht , aber optisch ist das bike sicher schön anzuschauen !


----------



## checky (23. September 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin vorsichtig geworden wenn es um neu aufpolierten "kult" geht , aber optisch ist das bike sicher schön anzuschauen !


Na damit haben die aktuellen Yetis ja leider nur noch den Schriftzug gemeinsam.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyline (23. September 2004)

Aber sie geben sich Mühe und versuchen Details unterzubringen:


----------



## checky (23. September 2004)

skyline schrieb:
			
		

> Aber sie geben sich Mühe und versuchen Details unterzubringen:


kläglich ......


----------



## Catsoft (23. September 2004)

Also ich finde das Rad schön.   Man sollte es halt nicht mit einem KultBike wie den alten Yeti´s vergleichen. Da hat es keine faire Chance. 
Was die Funktion angeht: Die Bewertung auf MTBR.COM sprechen eine eindeutige Sprache


----------



## pefro (23. September 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> ..Zumindest hast du ein rad , meins steht gerade in einzelteilen bei ebay drin...



He? Was ist denn mit Deinem Tomac???? Das war doch a Traum!

Gruß
Peter


----------



## der alte ron (23. September 2004)

Ich will mein hardtail wieder , das ist loß ! 

Nach fünf , sechs fullygenerationen bin ich vieleicht wieder dabei , aber dann wird es sowieso ein g-boxx   ... ... aber nur zusätzlich zu meinem hargtail   !


----------



## pefro (23. September 2004)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Was die Funktion angeht: Die Bewertung auf MTBR.COM sprechen eine eindeutige Sprache



Ich wollte es auch grad sagen. Über die Optik kann man sich wie bei jedem anderen Bike auch streiten. Und Kult ist nunmal ein Wert der Vergangenheit, der durch viele unplanbare Zufälle entsteht. Fakt ist aber doch, das die Bikes tadellos funktionieren - ich habe selten ein Bike erlebt das auf MTBR.COM bei 35 Bewertungen ausschließlich die Höchstnote bekommen hat - und das sollte Aussage genug sein, das Yeti wieder in der Gegenwart angekommen ist.

Achja, und die kritischen Kommentare mit "kläglich und hässlich" werte ich eher als Indiz für einen zukünftigen Kult als der Versenkung im Mainstream 

@deralteron: Achso. Hmmm, dachte nicht, das das Tomac so enttäuschend für Dich sein würde..

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmi (23. September 2004)

Hallo,

aus Kultgründen hab ich das Rad auch garnicht gekauft. Ich hatte hier
im Forum anfang des Jahres etwas geguckt und dabei waren mir
ein paar Fullys aufgefallen irgendwie bin ich dann zum YETI gekommen,
die MTBR.COM Bewertung hat aber bei der Entscheidung geholfen
und natürlich war mir der Name YETI schon bekannt.

Habt ihr noch Idee was ich verbesseren sollte muss ja nix großes
sein ;-)


----------



## wifkus (23. September 2004)

@#easy#
Mein Strike Pro ist schmutzig   Nein, ich habe ein paar kleine optimierungen vorgenommen und stelle Morgen ein aktuelles Bildchen rein. Ich muss aber unbedingt anmerken dass ich die Optik des Team Issue unübertroffen finde.  Bei meinem Strike Team Issue hat sich auf der linken Seite die Alu- Tretlagerhülse gelockert. Diese bestand 2002 noch aus zwei Teilen. Bei dem 2004'er Pro besteht sie aus einem Stück. Da hat man bei Scott wohl dazugelernt.


----------



## wifkus (23. September 2004)

So hier nun auf Wunsch eines "einzelnen Herrn"   das Scott in der 2004'er Pro Version. Auf Wunsch gibt´s ne Teíleliste. Das Ding wiegt mit den relativ schweren Racing Ralphs 10 Kg. Mit einigen Euros lassen sich 9,50 Kg realisieren. Aber halten soll es ja schließlich auch.


----------



## yvesw (23. September 2004)

wifkus schrieb:
			
		

> So hier nun auf Wunsch eines "einzelnen Herrn"   das Scott in der 2004'er Pro Version. Auf Wunsch gibt´s ne Teíleliste. Das Ding wiegt mit den relativ schweren Racing Ralphs 10 Kg. Mit einigen Euros lassen sich 9,50 Kg realisieren. Aber halten soll es ja schließlich auch.




Sieht schon mal gut aus, auch wenn man nicht soooo viel auf den Fotos (besonders das vom ganzen Bike) erkennen kann. Und poste bitte die Teileliste.


----------



## Jackass1987 (23. September 2004)

@ wifkus

Ich finde das alte 2002 Team Issue wesentlich schöner als das neue Strike. Die Kombination aus blau und schwarz amcht mehr her  

Irgendwie träume ich von einem 2002er Scott Team Issue Hardtail Rahmen. Die Finanzen sprechen aber klar dagegen 

Was ich aber fragen wollte : 

Wie hast du das mit dem Flite hingekriegt ??? Ich habe einen SLR und bei dem reisst immer mehr das Leder an der Seite ein. Ich überlege mir deshalb schon was ich mache, wenn das Leder mal komplett im Arsch ist. Kann man den irgendwie mit so ner dünnen Carbon-Schicht überziehen oder kann man das Carbon direkt aufpolieren ?

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Andi999 (23. September 2004)

@jackass
Den Flite kann man so kaufen heißt dann glaub ich Flite Evolution 3 oder so  
Andi


----------



## Musicman (23. September 2004)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> meins hat ca. 1055mm bei größe M, was 48cm entspricht
> hängt aber auch von der gabel ab !



Im Vergleich mit drivingghost´s Rahmen sieht deins kleiner aus.


----------



## wifkus (23. September 2004)

Der Sattel ist ein Flite Evo 3. Den gibts so zu kaufen. Allerdings ist man mit 249 Euletten dabei... Sieht unbequem aus, funzt aber gut. So, nun habe ich noch eine Frage?! Wie bekomme ich ein GROSSES Bild in das Forum?! Ich kann nur in meine Fotogalerie große Bilder laden. Von dort hierher zu verlinken hat nicht geklappt


----------



## Timmi (23. September 2004)

wifkus schrieb:
			
		

> So hier nun auf Wunsch eines "einzelnen Herrn"   das Scott in der 2004'er Pro Version. Auf Wunsch gibt´s ne Teíleliste. Das Ding wiegt mit den relativ schweren Racing Ralphs 10 Kg. Mit einigen Euros lassen sich 9,50 Kg realisieren. Aber halten soll es ja schließlich auch.



Hey, wenn du willst können wir Reifen tauschen*g* Hab noch die Contintal
Supersonice rumfliegen sehr leicht.

Ansonsten etwas dunkle Fotos aber geiles Gewicht  

Grüße Tim


----------



## wifkus (23. September 2004)

@timmi 
Ich habe auch die Twister in der Supersonic Version am Start. Leider ist es nicht besonders gut um die Haltbarkeit der Reifen bestellt. So, nach einigen Fehlversuchen könnt Ihr den Link benutzen um ein besseres Bild des Rades zu sehen.

Scott Strike Pro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ottmar (25. September 2004)

da es hier bislang viel zu wenig Storcks gibt   hier mal mein "Neues". ist entstanden aus einem ungebrauchten aber steinalten Adrenalin-rahmen  und der Resteverwertung aus meinem Keller:







ist zwar sackschwer (>13 kg), fährt sich aber dennoch recht flott und macht vor allem einen stabilen Eindruck. die Sattelstellung wird noch optimiert und der Vorbau ist auch noch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluß.


----------



## ottmar (25. September 2004)

hier noch das Kontrollzentrum: Dura Ace 9-fach-Schalthebel mit Forge-Schellen:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






PS: der Rizer-Lenker bleibt, auch wenn einige Stil-Terroristen meinen, das gehöre nicht an ein crosscountry bike.


----------



## der alte ron (25. September 2004)

mx5 schrieb:
			
		

>


Bitte meld dich mit der kiste bei Fatty im classikforum !  ,   ,   !
Muaaahhhhhhahahahahhh .....  .... !
Erlich , ich find deine karre cool , nur noch auf SS umbauen und diverse leute fallen vor dir auf die knie (ich stell mich auch an!)!Wenn du allerdings wirklich finden solltest das dieses rad SCHÖN ist , ...  nehm ich alles zurück .
Selten hat mir das anschauen eines fahrrads so viel spass gemacht !
Hiiihhhhhuahuahuaaaaaaaa .... ! 
Nikolay


----------



## mars (25. September 2004)

Hi,

das ist mein neues Bike! Wiegt mit kompl. XTR, Crossmax Laufrädern, Rock Shox SID Race Carbon und Ritchey Z Max Millenium 9,7 Kg, in Gr. L, und geht ab wie Schnitzel ;-) *freu*

Gruß
mars


----------



## ottmar (25. September 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte meld dich mit der kiste bei Fatty im classikforum !  ,   ,   !
> Muaaahhhhhhahahahahhh .....  .... !
> Erlich , ich find deine karre cool , nur noch auf SS umbauen und diverse leute fallen vor dir auf die knie (ich stell mich auch an!)!Wenn du allerdings wirklich finden solltest das dieses rad SCHÖN ist , ...  nehm ich alles zurück .
> Selten hat mir das anschauen eines fahrrads so viel spass gemacht !
> ...



   

und was nimmst Du für Drogen???


----------



## harryhallers (25. September 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte meld dich mit der kiste bei Fatty im classikforum !  ,   ,   !
> Muaaahhhhhhahahahahhh .....  .... !
> Erlich , ich find deine karre cool , nur noch auf SS umbauen und diverse leute fallen vor dir auf die knie (ich stell mich auch an!)!Wenn du allerdings wirklich finden solltest das dieses rad SCHÖN ist , ...  nehm ich alles zurück .
> Selten hat mir das anschauen eines fahrrads so viel spass gemacht !
> ...


----------



## skyline (26. September 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte meld dich mit der kiste bei Fatty im classikforum !  ,   ,   !
> Muaaahhhhhhahahahahhh .....  .... !
> Erlich , ich find deine karre cool , nur noch auf SS umbauen und diverse leute fallen vor dir auf die knie (ich stell mich auch an!)!Wenn du allerdings wirklich finden solltest das dieses rad SCHÖN ist , ...  nehm ich alles zurück .
> Selten hat mir das anschauen eines fahrrads so viel spass gemacht !
> ...





			
				mx5 schrieb:
			
		

> und was nimmst Du für Drogen???


----------



## der alte ron (26. September 2004)

skyline schrieb:
			
		

>


Ja was nun ? 



> und was nimmst Du für Drogen???


Brauch gar keine nehmen wenn ich mir so ein rad anschaue !
Hast du echt gut zusammengestellt , total lustig - mein ich im ernst !
Kannst von deinem rad echt was lernen ! 
Klasse arbeit ! 
Nikolay


----------



## Jackass1987 (26. September 2004)

mars schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> das ist mein neues Bike! Wiegt mit kompl. XTR, Crossmax Laufrädern, Rock Shox SID Race Carbon und Ritchey Z Max Millenium 9,7 Kg, in Gr. L, und geht ab wie Schnitzel ;-) *freu*
> 
> ...



das ist der Rahmen den ich später mal fahren möchte  

Sag mal hast du das Bike komplett so gekauft oder hast du den Rahmen irgendwo alleine bekommen ? Wenn ja wo und für wieviel ?

Ist da eigentlich eine Scheibenbremsmontage möglich ? Sieht schlecht aus oder ???

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mars (26. September 2004)

Hi,

nein, ich hab das Bike komplett bei Ebay ersteigert.
Weis also nicht wo es den Rahmen günstig gibt.

Genau, du kannst keine Scheibenbremse montieren. Mir ist es egal, da mir die Bremspower der V-Brakes ausreicht (-> wiege nur 60Kg).

Gruß
mars


----------



## bergfietser (26. September 2004)

Mein teil


----------



## masterali (27. September 2004)

das Scott ist wirklich cool! Und dann noch die 02er XTR-Kurbel nicht leicht hat mich aber irgendwie schon immer begeistert!

Zurück zu meinem Cube: Hier ist jetzt vorerst Schluss! Gewicht zur Zeit 10,24 KG nächstes Jahr kommt dann ein neuer Rahmen X.O und noch ein paar Finesen und dann wäre ich bei 9,5 KG

Teileliste:

Cube LTD 3 2002	18"			1.856 
Rock Shox Duke SL 100			1.750 
vorne ALU/ hinten original			27 
AVID SD 7				563 
Xpedo Moutain Force Mag/Ti			228 
Shimano XT 2004 (integriertes Innenlager)	860 
Shimano XT 2004 				300 
Shimano XT 2004				264 
Shimano XT 2002				255 
Shimano XT 2002				170 
Shimano XT				280 
Ritchey Steuersatz 			150 
Carbon Vorbauspacer 15 mm			5 
Syntace F 99 				100 
Syntace Duraflite Carbon			118 
Extralite Neogrips				32 
XLC Team Ultralight			52 
Ciclomaster CM 409			60 
Tune Speedneedle				130 
Ritchey WCS 				238 
Extralite The Clamp			14 
Tune Mig 75/MavicX517/Velox Felgenband	605 
Tune Mag 200/MavicX517/Velox Felgenband	814 
Tune AC 16 +17				59 
Michelin Comp S light			925 
Schwalbe light				264 
DNM vercromt				5 
Shimano SIS				100 
Lizard Skin				14 
-------------------------------------------------------				
			                    10.238 KG


----------



## masterali (27. September 2004)

Hier noch mein Starrbike das ich heut vom Händler geholt hab:

Steht zum Verkauf da ich nun doch mal nen Renner probier. Fährt sich mit der Starrgabel unheimlich geil, da wird die Fahrtechnik noch geschult im Vergleich zu solchen Sofafullys. Bergauf kein Wippen einfach geil. Leider muss ich mich trennen. Bei Interesse einfach Link in meiner Signatur anklicken

Das Rad wieg 10,77 KG

Schaltwerk 	Shimano LX		: 290 Gramm		
Umwerfer 	Shimano LX		: 142 Gramm*
Pedale		Scott Klickies		: 370 Gramm		
Lenker		Ritchey Comp		: 229 Gramm*
Schnellspanner 	Shimano XT		: 118 Gramm*
Vorbau		Ritchey Comp		: 173 Gramm*
Schalthebel	Shimano Deore		: 292 Gramm		
Reifen Schwalbe Little Albert	: 990 Gramm		
LRS		LX-Naben Zac 19 Felgen	:2090 Gramm	      
Kurbel		Shimano Deore		: 791 Gramm	
Innenlager	Shimano XT		: 306 Gramm		
Steuersatz	Cane Creek		: 117 Gramm*
Rahmen		Kinesis 20"		:1953 Gramm*
Gabel		Starrgabel		: 875 Gramm	
Sattel		Selle Italia		: 308 Gramm*
Sattelklemme	X-tasy			:  23 Gramm*
Sattelstütze	x-tasy			: 248 Gramm*
Kette		Shimano Deore		: 300 Gramm*
Kassette	Shimano Deore		             : 368 Gramm*
Griffe		Ritchey WCS		:  45 Gramm*
Züge, Fett usw.				: 132 Gramm*
Schläuche Schwalbe X-light	     ^      : 258 Gramm*  
Bremsen Shimano Deore		: 588 Gramm*		 

-----------------------------------------------------						
					10772 Gramm	      



* neu (noch nie gefahren)


----------



## bergfietser (27. September 2004)

Etwas bessere picture von "Mein Teil"


----------



## FimaFeng (27. September 2004)

Hab auch mal n paar Bilder von meinem Rad gemacht, nach nem kleinem, aber feinem Umbau:

Vorher: http://www.gudereit.de/M45.html (nur in schwarz)

Nachher:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mox (27. September 2004)

hehe, jaja, dein Rad krieg ich ja täglich zu sehen.
Und du hast es schon geputzt? naja, dann muss ich jetzt mal schnell in den Garten und mein Fahrrad duschen  so kann ich ja nicht zum Obi fahren 

Aber schön schwarz ist es auf jeden Fall


----------



## 3rr0r (28. September 2004)

So die Woche wird mein Stevens M8 wieder aufgebaut (böser Crash - Schaltung zer****t) mit neuen Rädern und ich überleg mir ob ich anstatt der 2004er XT Kurbel meine hier noch rumliegende 2002er XTR dranbau wegen Race Übersetzung aber kein Plan ob ich mir den Umstand mache! Ich post dann Bilder damit euch das Wasser im Mund zusammenläuft ^^


----------



## geopard (29. September 2004)

hi,
nun mal mein altes nöll mal wieder aufgefrischt.
es fährt sich besser den je!






mfg


----------



## der alte ron (29. September 2004)

Das rad ist schön !!! 
Aber zu der magura in raceline-gelb in verbindung dazu verkneife ich mir mal jeden kommentar . 
Nikolay


----------



## FunkyRay (29. September 2004)

Find das gelb sieht echt gut aus zu dem grün...

Die Schnellspanner sind da **** und die roten Schrauben an den Kettenblättern sehen lustig aus... ansonsten *Nice Bike*!


----------



## geopard (29. September 2004)

dank euch beiden,
das bike besteht aus einem 93iger nöll m3 rahmen.

das mit den schnellspannern ist so ne sache.
vor jahren war das bike mal marine blau und zu diesem zeitpunkt hatte mein händler nur die blauen da.
ich hab auch schon dran gedacht sie wegzuschmeissen.

die hs33 sind auch von 1994, und sie werden gegen die neuen von 2005 getauscht.
die farbe war früher mal so inn, 

die roten kettenbllattschrauben , tja was soll ich da nur sagen,
okay ich nehme etwas schwarzer lack.

vom optischen her gibt es viel zu tun,
aber das wichtigste ist nach meiner meinung noch immer das fahrverhalten.
und das ist top.

ah und lieber ne schlechte kritik zum optischen als garkeine.

trotzdem danke

vor 10 jahren war es nicht ganz so leicht ein leichtes bike zuerstellen als heute.
es ist aber immer noch ne sache des geldes.


----------



## matsch (29. September 2004)

So hier mal meines. Ich mag irgendwie silber! Befindet sich aber  im Umbau und bekommt ein paar neue Teile.


----------



## polo (29. September 2004)

Ich finde das hat was - gerade mit der roten Gabel.
Verbesserungsvorschläge: 
- ich mag keine skinwall Reifen, besser schwarz
- schwarze Sattelstütze, Stützenschnellspanner, Flaschenhalter, Kurbel, Felgen


----------



## Jens_DD (29. September 2004)

Ich würde eher einen silbernen Vorbau und Lenker ranbauen. Aber das ist ja Geschmackssache.


----------



## IGGY (29. September 2004)

matsch schrieb:
			
		

> So hier mal meines. Ich mag irgendwie silber! Befindet sich aber  im Umbau und bekommt ein paar neue Teile.


He das ist ja der Rahmen den ich vorher gefahren habe oder? Kinesium?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (29. September 2004)

> Ich würde eher einen silbernen Vorbau und Lenker ranbauen. Aber das ist ja Geschmackssache



Lenker ist silber kann man auf dem Foto nicht sehen. Und bitte zeig mir ein leichten Vorbau in silber und ich hätte ihn genommen. Schwarz ist oder besser "war" ja in den letzten Jahren in. Aber denke bald geht alles wieder zu silber 




> He das ist ja der Rahmen den ich vorher gefahren habe oder? Kinesium?



Ist Kinesium!


----------



## mig (30. September 2004)

so, nun möchte ich euch meine möhre vorstellen:
trek elite 9.8
gewicht ca 10.2 kg


----------



## DigitalDuck (30. September 2004)

@Mig: Geiles Bike!!!


----------



## Baxx (30. September 2004)

mig schrieb:
			
		

> so, nun möchte ich euch meine möhre vorstellen:
> trek elite 9.8
> gewicht ca 10.2 kg



Schick! Mit der Sattelposition könnte ich aber nicht fahren  .


----------



## mig (30. September 2004)

@digitalduck: danke, macht auch wirklich spass zu fahren....

@baxx: täuscht ein bisschen von der optik (foto): 7 cm sattelüberhöhung ist nicht wirklich viel (vor allem wenn man lange beine hat) ;-)


----------



## cluso (1. Oktober 2004)

@geopard

Ich finde normalerweise dezentere Farben ja besser. Allerdings würde ich die Race-lines dranlassen. Sind ja schon "kultig" in der Farbzusammenstellung 

Ansonsten schöner Hobel. 

Und auf jedenfall die Schnellspanner und die Kurbelschrauben tauschen 

Gruß

cluso


----------



## oldman (1. Oktober 2004)

so, hier mal mein Sendic F12, selbst aufgebaut.
Kommt mit Pedale auf gewogene 11,2 Kilo. Ein paar leichte Teile, ansonsten eher normal (siehe Black...).
Geht gut ab!
oldman


----------



## Running Man (1. Oktober 2004)

@ oldman

Schönes Tschechenmädel! Die am "Sattelrorvorbeianlenkung" des Dämpfers gefällt mir immer besser! Gelungenes Bike  

Gruß Running


----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. Oktober 2004)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> so, hier mal mein Sendic F12, selbst aufgebaut.
> Kommt mit Pedale auf gewogene 11,2 Kilo. Ein paar leichte Teile, ansonsten eher normal (siehe Black...).
> Geht gut ab!
> oldman




schönes bike, aber dein altes Bike gefiel mir besser 

Ne, im Ernst, fettes Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (1. Oktober 2004)

@helmchen:
mein altes vermisse ich regelmaessig...
lass dich mal wieder im gt forum sehen, da wird auch meinem neuen projekt laboriert, ein 92er zaskar.
see you
oldman


----------



## Olllli (2. Oktober 2004)

Hi !

Dann will ich meine Velos auch mal dem öffentlichen Spot aussetzen. Die Fotos sind leider nicht so toll. Ich hoffe man erkennt etwas.

Einmal silber für schnell:










Einmal schwarz für gemütlich:









Größere Fotos sind in meiner Galerie.

Sind aus Einzelteilen selbst zusammengeschraubt. Wenn man ein bißchen Geduld hat spart man dann doch so einiges an Geld, finde ich.

Schönen Gruß, Olllli


----------



## Lexy (2. Oktober 2004)

Mahlzeit IBCler. So werd auch mal meine Schaukel  vorstellen:






Gewicht hab ich leider noch net gewogen, aber naja will auch gar net wissen.   Aber da ist ja noch jede menge Leichbau Potential vorhanden   und als Schüler dauert das halt


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. Oktober 2004)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> @helmchen:
> mein altes vermisse ich regelmaessig...
> lass dich mal wieder im gt forum sehen, da wird auch meinem neuen projekt laboriert, ein 92er zaskar.
> see you
> oldman



mach ich, mach ich. 
Naja, ich würd dich jetzt erstmal zulabern dass du das I-Drive verkauft hast aber da ich der Käufer bin reg ich mich jetzt net auf.


Aber dein Duratec ist doch auch FETT. Sehr schön aufgebaut.
BTW, du hattest doch ne Black in 120mm/100mm, hast du die verkauft/ausgetauscht oder umgetravelt?


----------



## oldman (2. Oktober 2004)

@helmchen
is'ne normale 100/120mm Black, immer noch dran. 120mm nutze ich kaum, aber die Gabel ist halt unkaputtbar (bis jetzt) und war recht guenstig (usa..).
am liebsten wuerde ich ja eine skareb dran bauen, aber... es warten andere projekte.
oldman


----------



## headbug (3. Oktober 2004)

Sieht aber gut schick aus das Fully


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Storck-Freak (6. Oktober 2004)

Das hier is unteranderem meine.....

Hab extra das Sattel-Vorbau-Niveau auf eure Bedürfnisse angeglichen (spaß!!)


----------



## Wave (6. Oktober 2004)

wie groß bist du? 2,50 m?


----------



## FunkyRay (6. Oktober 2004)

Nett... fehlt nur noch die umlackierte Fox  

Was wiegt das gute Stück?


----------



## Storck-Freak (6. Oktober 2004)

Nö, bin 1,96m groß.

Das gute Stück wiegt 10,5kg (lt. Kern)


----------



## Omega (6. Oktober 2004)

@Storck-Freak

welche farbe ist das?

Danke

PS:Bike sieht super aus! Bin 194....und suche auch ein HT,weiß nur noch nicht welches...


----------



## polo (6. Oktober 2004)

NuMetal schrieb:
			
		

> Nett... fehlt nur noch die umlackierte Fox


+ schwarze felgen.
sonst sehr fein!


----------



## Storck-Freak (7. Oktober 2004)

@omega

Als Farbe habe ich damals "Indian Summer", diesen Effekt Lack gewählt. Da ist von Grasgrün bis Braun fast alles dabei.

Nochwas zu Info: der Rahmen ist in 21,5" und wiegt völlig nackt (also ohne jegliche Schraube und Schelle) 1922g

Nur so für deine weitere Planung...

@der Rest

Werde aber nächste Saison hoffentlich den eloxierten Rahmen in Schwarz von Storck bekommen (wenn das mit der Reklamierung klappt) 

Schwarze Felgen? Ne, würde mir persönlich nicht so gefallen, aber ich könnte ja mal paar reinhängen, vieleicht sieht´s auch nicht schlecht aus....

Und? Gar keine Vernichteten Urteile?


----------



## roadrunner_gs (7. Oktober 2004)

Storck-Freak schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> Und? Gar keine Vernichteten Urteile?



Doch! Du wohnst in Dresden!   Ne war nur nen Scherz. Bei nem Superbike gibts nichts mehr zu beanstanden!


----------



## IGGY (7. Oktober 2004)

Storck-Freak schrieb:
			
		

> Das hier is unteranderem meine.....
> 
> Hab extra das Sattel-Vorbau-Niveau auf eure Bedürfnisse angeglichen (spaß!!)


Ich finde es toll. Auch die Rahmenfarbe ist mal was anderes


----------



## Baxx (7. Oktober 2004)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Doch! Du wohnst in Dresden!



Da spricht der blanke Neid  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (7. Oktober 2004)

Storck-Freak schrieb:
			
		

> Das hier is unteranderem meine.....
> 
> Hab extra das Sattel-Vorbau-Niveau auf eure Bedürfnisse angeglichen (spaß!!)


Der eisdielenfaktor ist schon echt hoch angesiedelt !!  
Nee quatsch ,schönes rad !
Gabs den rahmen nicht noch etwas größer ?
nikolay


----------



## Storck-Freak (7. Oktober 2004)

@nicolay:

weiß jetzt nicht wie ich deine Aussage werten soll? Sarkastisch oder doch ernst?

Jedenfalls gibt es den Rahmen auch in 23", aber das sah bissel komisch aus...

Außerdem wiegt ne längere Sattelstütze weniger wie nen größerer Rahmen.

Aber von der Geometrie paßt es.

Ist vieleicht bissel ungünstig fotografiert, sieht natura nicht ganz so schlimm aus.

Trotzdem danke für die vielen, durchweg positiven Komentare!!!


----------



## anysniper (7. Oktober 2004)

so hier is mein schaukelpferd^^
ist zwar jetzt kein kunstwerk aber egal... scheiß quali aber was solls...
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/64209/sort/1/cat/500/page/1


----------



## der alte ron (7. Oktober 2004)

Storck-Freak schrieb:
			
		

> @nicolay:
> 
> weiß jetzt nicht wie ich deine Aussage werten soll? Sarkastisch oder doch ernst?


Ernst !!!
Bin ich schon so verschrien ?


----------



## Storck-Freak (8. Oktober 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Ernst !!!
> Bin ich schon so verschrien ?



Also bei mir nicht, aber die Fomulierung hatte mir etwas zu denken zu geben...

Egal....

Los postet weiter eure Bikes!!!!


----------



## phiro (8. Oktober 2004)

@storck-freak

Was soll es an dem Rad auszusetzen geben, sieht doch klasse aus, nur halt ist es etwas groß aber sonst    (ist ein Wunder das es bei der Rahmengröße noch so leicht ist)

und der Lack ist wirklich was feines, sieht in natura echt stark aus

Was ist denn kaputt an dem Rahmen, weil du von reklamieren sprachst?

wir sehen uns (spätestens 2005 auf der Piste), bis denne gruß und gib gas


----------



## Storck-Freak (8. Oktober 2004)

@phiro

der Rahmen ist am Klemmschlitz (Sattelrohr) waagerecht ca. 2cm eingerissen.
Bekomme für 2005 logischerweise einen neuen der aber nicht die Farbe wie der alte haben wird. Der neue wird schwarz andosiert sein (leichter   )

Hoffe mal der hält dann bissel länger.


----------



## masterali (8. Oktober 2004)

also meine Kritik muss ich auch noch loslassen:

Warum kaufen sich hier einige Leute immernoch diese Mavic-Systemlaufräder die kacke aussehen und dazu noch in silber. Die teilen sind schlauchlos außerdem nur einen Tag fahrbar danach ham die Teile Haarrisse dass das Teil keine Luft mehr hält.  

An dieses Rad muss ein vernüftiger,ausgewachsener LRS!! Heylight würde mir gut gefallen mit X517 oder der leichten dt-swiss. 

Aber sonst finde ich ein klasse Rad


----------



## der alte ron (8. Oktober 2004)

masterali schrieb:
			
		

> also meine Kritik muss ich auch noch loslassen:
> 
> Warum kaufen sich hier einige Leute immernoch diese Mavic-Systemlaufräder die kacke aussehen und dazu noch in silber.... ...  Die teilen sind schlauchlos außerdem nur einen Tag fahrbar ... ... ...danach ham die Teile Haarrisse dass das Teil keine Luft mehr hält.


Huaaaaaamuaahhahahahahah   !!!   !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Storck-Freak (8. Oktober 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Huaaaaaamuaahhahahahahah   !!!   !



fast meine Meinung   

Wieso Haarrisse in Crossmax? Und überhaupt - X517 als Scheibenbremsfelge stabil     

Komm gibs zu das hast du jetzt nicht ernst gemeint, oder


----------



## 3rr0r (9. Oktober 2004)

da isses !!!! Schaltung und Kette und neues Schaltauge fehlen noch!!!!!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (10. Oktober 2004)

masterali schrieb:
			
		

> also meine Kritik muss ich auch noch loslassen:
> 
> Warum kaufen sich hier einige Leute immernoch diese Mavic-Systemlaufräder die kacke aussehen und dazu noch in silber. Die teilen sind schlauchlos außerdem nur einen Tag fahrbar danach ham die Teile Haarrisse dass das Teil keine Luft mehr hält.
> 
> ...




du bist der gott!

hast du jemals ein Mavic Systemrad gefahren?

Ich - Crossrocs - keine Probleme 
Fudji - Crossmax SL Disk - keine Probleme
Fred - Crossmax SL Disk - keine Probleme 
so guckts bei uns in annaberg aus, sonst noch Fragen?


Und mit 517 brauchste gar net zu kommen, solche weichen und beschissenen Felgen kämen mir net mal in ein Leichtbauhardtail. Den Vergleich zu ner steifen  UST Felge mit unbearbeitetem zweiten felgenboden erspar ich mir hier einfach mal...


----------



## roadrunner_gs (10. Oktober 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> Und mit 517 brauchste gar net zu kommen, solche weichen und beschissenen Felgen kämen mir net mal in ein Leichtbauhardtail. Den Vergleich zu ner steifen  UST Felge mit unbearbeitetem zweiten felgenboden erspar ich mir hier einfach mal...



517?
Weich?
     
Bisher nicht gemerkt!


----------



## Principia (10. Oktober 2004)

wie wärs damit:

ihr kommt mal *ALLE* wieder runter von eurem trip und macht im sinne des threads weiter. dies hier hält doch kein vernünftiger mensch aus !


----------



## mtbmarcus (10. Oktober 2004)

Und hier mal mein Winter CC-Bike.

Ciao Marcus

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/65490/sort/1/cat/2/page/1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (10. Oktober 2004)

Interessantes Geschoss.
Kannst du mal so ne Art Teileliste posten?

Was sind das z.B. für Bremshebel, rote Avids?

Gruß


----------



## Jackass1987 (10. Oktober 2004)

leider kann ich mein Bike nun nicht mehr zu den Kunstwerken zählen 

Diese paar Macken sind durch ne Kollision mit einem Passat entstanden 

www.universe-of-erik.de/Crash/IMG_002.jpg
www.universe-of-erik.de/Crash/IMG_003.jpg
www.universe-of-erik.de/Crash/IMG_004.jpg
www.universe-of-erik.de/Crash/IMG_005.jpg

Ich hatte grün und der Rot  Hab nochmal richtig schwein gehabt, dass mir nix passiert ist. Der Helm hat mich vor wesentlich schlimmeren bewahrt 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Deleted 8297 (10. Oktober 2004)

Herzliches Beileid. Bekommst du die Klamotten ersetzt?


----------



## Jackass1987 (11. Oktober 2004)

Ich hoffe es. Bin ja nicht Schuld, von daher müsste seine Versicherung zahlen. Nur die Frage ist wieviel von wegen Zeit wert ? Mein armes Cube ist nur 1,5 geworden und es hat sich bis dato so schön gehalten  

Plane aber jetzt einen 10kg-Hardtail-Aufbau mit eigenen Design. 

Werd ich dann auf jeden Fall mal posten  Wird Schülerbike II 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## austriaco (12. Oktober 2004)

mein bike grüsse aus österreich


----------



## IGGY (12. Oktober 2004)

austriaco schrieb:
			
		

> mein bike grüsse aus österreich


Also ich sehe keins!


----------



## austriaco (12. Oktober 2004)

Da ich kein pc-profi bin und net weis wie ich es auf diese seite bringen kann must unter meinen namen auf fotos drücken mfg aus österreich


----------



## Einheimischer (13. Oktober 2004)

austriaco schrieb:
			
		

> mein bike grüsse aus österreich



Sein Bike:








Grüße.


----------



## austriaco (13. Oktober 2004)

Vielen DANK     an den einheimischen für die hilfe wegen dem bikefoto   ,Viele Grüsse aus Österreich


----------



## fab1o (13. Oktober 2004)

meiner hat die rennsaison recht gut überlebt und freut sich schon auf schneetrails ab november!

scotty nach dem letzten rennen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (15. Oktober 2004)

bah! was wollt ihr denn mit euren hardtail-kröten?!
das ist WAHRE schönheit(und schnell!):





(meine cam is am arsch, deshalb konserve...meins is jeweils sid-gefedert, mit v-brake und edlen KLEINEN carbonhörnchen)


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (15. Oktober 2004)

das ist meins.Cube XC comp.


----------



## sulibats (16. Oktober 2004)

Na dann mache ich mal den Anfang...













Das zweite Bild stammt vom Erbeskopfmarathon nach dem Rennen (Halbmarathon-Strecke).

Und hier die Links zu den Bildern in Originalauflösung (3072x2048). Der Thread soll ja auch noch für Modem/ISDN-User einigermaßen erträglich sein. Die Bilder sind jeweils etwa 1MB groß.
Bild 1
Bild 2 
Bild 3

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## drivingghost (17. Oktober 2004)

Dann mal los  



und hier was aus St.Wendel:



Zum Material: Mittlerweile schwarze Schnellspanner, schwarze Kabelbinder, gewichtsoptimierte Sattelklemmschraube    und für diese Jahreszeit Little Albert Lights. 
Zum CC Racing: Waren die 60 km in St.Wendel, in meiner Klasse (Hobby Herren) Platz 30 von 71. 
Gruß, 
Ramin


----------



## Wave (17. Oktober 2004)

na dann will ich auch mal:






Einsatzgebiet hauptächlich CC-Rennen (Bundesliga, NRW-CUP)
und ein paar Marathons (z. B. Willingen)


----------



## skyline (17. Oktober 2004)

Wie geil ist das denn? Ich habn 10 Kilo Hardtail in ner wirklich schicken Lackierung mit netten Parts und darf es nicht posten???   

Mir doch egal, bekommt ihr halt nur meinen 12kg Singlespeeder 

Wird an sich nicht für Rennen genutzt, dafür soll ab dem nächsten Jahr das Cannondale herhalten(hatte ich schon dieses Jahr vor, habs aber wegen Renovieren und Umziehen nicht geschafft   )

Na gut, die Bilder sind von April diesen Jahres, war da im Rahmen der SSDM und ONKSS und hatte mit den ganzen Jungs nen riesen Spaß, und da ich damit halt angeben will, hier die Fotos    Klar kann man das nicht wirklich Ernst nehmen, aber es war ein richtiges CC Rennen, ich hatte ne Startnummer und alles halt 











Versprochen, nächstes Jahr gibts Bilder vom schönen Rad.

cheers, nils


----------



## fab1o (18. Oktober 2004)

sulibats schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann mache ich mal den Anfang...



nice bike!


----------



## DigitalDuck (18. Oktober 2004)

So jetzt stelle ich Meinen Bock mal rein auch
wenn er erst einen einsatz hinter sich hatte und zwar bei einem
Triathlon:Fun & Move Triathlon-In Weimar `04
bin 26´er von 45 teilnehmern in meiner alters gruppe geworden......Das
war im einzelwettkampf.............und im staffelwetkampf(bei dem ich
rad gefahren bin) haben wir den 13 von 40gemacht...........(ich hab
meine startnummer mit fotografiert die hängt nämlich normalerweise über
meinem schreibtisch).....


----------



## Jackass1987 (18. Oktober 2004)

kannes sein das du beim Erfurt Marathon mit gefahren bist ? Da hab ich auch einen mit nem Six-Pack Bike gesehen. Den habe ich glaube am ersten Berg überholt und weiss gar nicht ob der mich zum Schluss noch gekriegt hat 

Warst dus ?

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DigitalDuck (18. Oktober 2004)

nö das war ich net! ich will erst nächste saison richtig an den start gehen! hab das bike erst seid Mai....


----------



## Jackass1987 (19. Oktober 2004)

@ sulibats 

Was ist denn das für ein Kinesis Rahmen ? Ist das ein Superlight oder Kinesium ? Welche Farbe ist denn das ? Ist das Alu-gebürstet ? Wo hast du ihn gekauft und für wieviel ? 

Entschuldige die vielen Fragen, aber ich brauche zur Zeit nen neuen Rahmen und diese Zusammenstellung find ich schon richtig schön 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## sulibats (19. Oktober 2004)

@Jackass1987: Das ist ein 2003er Kinesium-Rahmen, Farbe ist Alu-gebürstet und darüber Klarlack, also simpel und leicht. Gekauft hab ich ihn letztes Jahr bei http://www.adrenalinbikes.de, dort war er für 249 im Angebot. Im Shop ist er nicht mehr zufinden, aber normalerweise kann jeder Händler Kinesis-Produkte besorgen. Für 279 gibt es den Rahmen bei www.Probike-Koblenz.de oder du musst ab und zu mal bei Ebay reinschauen, da ging die auch schon sehr günstig weg (vom Händler).

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## Col. Kurtz (20. Oktober 2004)

so, und in action wie ihrs wollt!




(man beachte den abgerissenen schaltzug in linken hand. trotzdem "singlespeed" 1,5 runden den 3. platz verteidigt  ...)

aber vernünftige bilder vom rad gibts immernoch nicht...


----------



## phatlizard (21. Oktober 2004)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> trotzdem "singlespeed" 1,5 runden den 3. platz verteidigt  ...



Nicht trotzdem sonder desshalb ... ! 

Gratulation! 

phaty


----------



## skyline (22. Oktober 2004)

Und das nächste Mal, von Anfang an ohne Schaltung 

Ahso Phaty, in letzter Zeit bist du ja erschreckend oft hier und im Leichtbauforum, wasn los mit dir? Beine schon rasiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopy-bike (22. Oktober 2004)

Hallo
und hier ist meins!
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/30877/sort/1/cat/500/page/1


----------



## Schafschützer (22. Oktober 2004)

@ snoopy-bike

Ja, das nenne ich mal ein Museum.




Schafschützer


----------



## DigitalDuck (22. Oktober 2004)

@Snoopy: hast du die MTB´s alle bei dir zu hause????????????????????


----------



## m.a.t. (22. Oktober 2004)

snoopy-bike schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> und hier ist meins!
> http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/30877/sort/1/cat/500/page/1


  wow, das ist je ne hammergeile Sammlung. Das schlammbedeckte Waterford gefällt mir persönlich am besten


----------



## Col. Kurtz (22. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht trotzdem sonder desshalb ... !



nene. das war ne erfahrung die ich nie wieder machen will. bedenk mal dass da der höchste gang anlag...der schrei auf dem bild war nicht aus freude sondern aus schmerz und qualvoller wut!...also die faust mehr wegwerfend als triumphierend...(  ...)


----------



## phatlizard (22. Oktober 2004)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> nene. das war ne erfahrung die ich nie wieder machen will. bedenk mal dass da der höchste gang anlag...der schrei auf dem bild war nicht aus freude sondern aus schmerz und qualvoller wut!...also die faust mehr wegwerfend als triumphierend...(  ...)



Da siehste mal was wir für harte Schweine sind ... naja ein paar von uns!


----------



## Principia (22. Oktober 2004)

soooo. mal wieder zurück zum thema ! 9.78kg and still counting


----------



## phatlizard (22. Oktober 2004)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> soooo. mal wieder zurück zum thema !



Ja ich hab schon gemerkt, dass die Forums-Polizei in hier einen besonders harten Knüppel schwingt ...
Schon sehr putzig wie man hier darum ringt welches Rad denn nun wirklich Cross-Country ist oder ob ein Rad, dass noch nie im Rennen war überhaupt gezeigt werden kann ... 

Aber ich hab eins, dass hat sogar schon ein Cross-Country Rennen gegen Schaltungsjungs mitgemacht ... 










Wurde Zweiter, sass aber auch ein UCI-WM-Teilnehmer drauf - also nicht ich!

phaty


----------



## Principia (22. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich hab eins, dass hat sogar schon ein Cross-Country Rennen gegen Schaltungsjungs mitgemacht ...


na, wer sagts denn...geht doch


----------



## gurkenfolie (22. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich hab schon gemerkt, dass die Forums-Polizei in hier einen besonders harten Knüppel schwingt ...
> Schon sehr putzig wie man hier darum ringt welches Rad denn nun wirklich Cross-Country ist oder ob ein Rad, dass noch nie im Rennen war überhaupt gezeigt werden kann ...
> 
> Aber ich hab eins, dass hat sogar schon ein Cross-Country Rennen gegen Schaltungsjungs mitgemacht ...
> ...



endlich mal ein schönes bike, schön in szene gesetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (22. Oktober 2004)

0mm Federweg - die Männerlösung

Es wird gerade umgebaut auf WTB Rennradlenker und V-Brakes - hinten eine Phil Flip Flop Nabe damit ich auch mal Fixed fahren kann ... also theoretisch ...


----------



## der alte ron (22. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Wurde Zweiter, sass aber auch ein UCI-WM-Teilnehmer drauf - also nicht ich!
> 
> phaty


Zong ... , ungültiger beitrag ! Bitte löschen !


@Michael : Was sind das für naben ? 
Hast es also wieder von der wand genommen ?


----------



## phatlizard (22. Oktober 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Zong ... , ungültiger beitrag ! Bitte löschen !



Ich seh gerade Du willst ein Principia als Singlespeeder umbauen, na damit beim GBBC auftauchen ist ja  noch gefährlicher als mit einem Cannondale!
Sag Bescheid wenn es fertig ist, dann kriegste von mir noch einen richtig guten Aufkleber:

"Gears are for bloody cunt wankers"

Das gilt natürlich nicht für Rohloff-Fahrer - Rohloff ist cool!


----------



## fab1o (22. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Wurde Zweiter, sass aber auch ein UCI-WM-Teilnehmer drauf - also nicht ich!
> 
> phaty



wie hiess denn der rider?
tom ritchey persönlich?


----------



## Nihil Baxter (22. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> 0mm Federweg - die Männerlösung
> 
> Es wird gerade umgebaut auf WTB Rennradlenker und V-Brakes - hinten eine Phil Flip Flop Nabe damit ich auch mal Fixed fahren kann ... also theoretisch ...


@ phatlizard: Ich möchte meinem RM Blizzard auch eine starre verpassen. Habe da von Surly und Vicious Cycles was gesehen, jedoch nicht so die Ahnung von diesen Marken. Kann man diese Marken überhaupt in D beziehen? Oder vielleicht einen Tip für eine Starr(Stahl)Gabel?
Thx
Nihil


----------



## realbiker (22. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> 0mm Federweg - die Männerlösung
> 
> Es wird gerade umgebaut auf WTB Rennradlenker und V-Brakes - hinten eine Phil Flip Flop Nabe damit ich auch mal Fixed fahren kann ... also theoretisch ...




Was sind den das für Cantis? Die sehen lecker aus!


----------



## phatlizard (22. Oktober 2004)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> @ phatlizard: Ich möchte meinem RM Blizzard auch eine starre verpassen. Habe da von Surly und Vicious Cycles was gesehen, jedoch nicht so die Ahnung von diesen Marken. Kann man diese Marken überhaupt in D beziehen? Oder vielleicht einen Tip für eine Starr(Stahl)Gabel?
> Thx
> Nihil



Für ein Blizzard (sehr schönes Teil) geht eigentlich nur eine sehr geschmeidige US-Gabel à la Vicious, Kelly, Steelman (zu teuer!) oder Sycip (VIEL zu teuer!)

Vicious und Kelly bekommt man in Europa sehr gut über Sorted Cycles - zum Amerikanischen Ladenpreis und da aus England ohne Zoll etc.
Funktioniert tadellos - kann aber dauern. Solche Rahmenbauer haben nicht immer alles auf Lager.
Die Vicious ist mein Favorit - und die bekommt man in allen erdenklichen Ausführungen.






Wenn Du Sorted anschreibst sag einfach "Hi Duncan, greetings from phaty..." - da wird Ihnen geholfen!

@scott-rider: Tom Ritchey fährt doch keine Hardtails über 10 kg!!!
Meins wiegt 12 - also genau 10% meines Körpergewichts - kann mir das jemand nachmachen???

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (22. Oktober 2004)

realbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Was sind den das für Cantis? Die sehen lecker aus!



Dia Compe - kannste haben!


----------



## dubbel (22. Oktober 2004)

nur für's protokoll: 
was findet ein singlespeeder an rohloff cool?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (22. Oktober 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> nur für's protokoll:
> was findet ein singlespeeder an rohloff cool?



Es sieht aus wie eine Singlespeed-Nabe, es funktioniert anständig und ausserdem finden es die Weight-Wheenies schei$$e und dann muss ich es gut finden.
Sollte jetzt jemand tatsächlich die Lust verspüren eine Rohloff-Diskussion anzuzetteln ... forgettaboutit!


----------



## Principia (22. Oktober 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> @Michael : Was sind das für naben ?
> Hast es also wieder von der wand genommen ?


es hing nie an der wand...
die naben sind immer noch ulis "rundlinge" 



			
				dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> nur für's protokoll:
> was findet ein singlespeeder an rohloff cool?


die möglichkeit die nabe auszuschäumen und als "schlingelschbied" zu fahren


----------



## phatlizard (22. Oktober 2004)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> die möglichkeit die nabe auszuschäumen und als "schlingelschbied" zu fahren



Nicht ganz richtig - in dem Fall muss man sie mit Bauschaum ausspritzen - wie das geht kann man hier nachlesen!


----------



## Bateman (22. Oktober 2004)

Na Jungs, alles klar ???

Ich hab ja lange überlegt ob mein Bike hier reindarf, abe ich meine, hey, wessen Bike is schonmal bei ner Weltmeisterschaft mitgefahren ???

here we go:








Bateman


----------



## phatlizard (22. Oktober 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> Na Jungs, alles klar ???
> 
> Ich hab ja lange überlegt ob mein Bike hier reindarf, abe ich meine, hey, wessen Bike is schonmal bei ner Weltmeisterschaft mitgefahren ???



GENAU!






Für die Unwürdigen: 
Auf dem Bild sieht man ein Phil wood P.I.S.S. Off Titan Singlespeeder Auflage 32 Stück weltweit. 
Und vorne ist eine Vicious Gabel drin.


----------



## Running Man (22. Oktober 2004)

@ Bateman

Absolut geniales Bike!!! Gabel in Rahmenfarbe käm da auch ganz gut.


Gruß, Running


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nihil Baxter (22. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Für ein Blizzard (sehr schönes Teil) geht eigentlich nur eine sehr geschmeidige US-Gabel à la Vicious, Kelly, Steelman (zu teuer!) oder Sycip (VIEL zu teuer!)
> 
> Vicious und Kelly bekommt man in Europa sehr gut über Sorted Cycles - zum Amerikanischen Ladenpreis und da aus England ohne Zoll etc.
> Funktioniert tadellos - kann aber dauern. Solche Rahmenbauer haben nicht immer alles auf Lager.
> ...


 O.K., vielen Dank für die Mühe. Werde mich mal in die Materie einarbeiten. Kann evtl. sein das ich dann auch noch mal eine Frage habe...
so long,
Nihil


----------



## Bateman (22. Oktober 2004)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> @ Bateman
> 
> Absolut geniales Bike!!! Gabel in Rahmenfarbe käm da auch ganz gut.
> 
> ...




Danke...der Rahmen wurde bevorzugt mit Fox F80 X aufgebaut und empfohlen von Phil Wood, aber ih will net dass mein Bike aussieht wie die 31 anderen...

wär mir dann doch zu viel Mainstream...

Bateman


----------



## Altitude (22. Oktober 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> wär mir dann doch zu viel Mainstream...



mein Stichwort:


----------



## phatlizard (22. Oktober 2004)

Wir höhlen die Sahnetorte von Innen aus






Falls es wieder nicht Thread-Konform sein sollte - dieses Rad hat mir mal für 8 Stunden gehört und Rennen fährt das Ding praktisch von alleine ... !

Sach mal Alti hattest Du Dich nicht vertraglich verpflichtet, da keine Bar-Ends drauf zu machen?

Grenzwertig ...


----------



## fab1o (22. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> @scott-rider: Tom Ritchey fährt doch keine Hardtails über 10 kg!!!
> Meins wiegt 12 - also genau 10% meines Körpergewichts - kann mir das jemand nachmachen???
> 
> phaty



Shit, bist fast doppelt so schwer wie ich! wie gross bist du denn?


----------



## Altitude (22. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Falls es wieder nicht Thread-Konform sein sollte - dieses Rad hat mir mal für 8 Stunden gehört und Rennen fährt das Ding praktisch von alleine ... !



6 Stunden - und das mit den Rennen stimmt



			
				phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Sach mal Alti hattest Du Dich nicht vertraglich verpflichtet, da keine Bar-Ends drauf zu machen?
> 
> Grenzwertig ...



Ja, Massa, aber wich wollts halt mal probieren...sind ja schon wieder runter...bald kommt der H-Bar


----------



## phatlizard (22. Oktober 2004)

scott-rider schrieb:
			
		

> Shit, bist fast doppelt so schwer wie ich! wie gross bist du denn?bin 65kg bei 1.81m



3,62m


----------



## harryhallers (22. Oktober 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> mein Stichwort:


URGGGHHHH MACH SOFORT DIE BARENDS AB!!!
   

Son Hammer Bike,  und dann packst du da so Brötchenholbarendsmalumdieeckefahr Dinger drauf. Sorry..mußte mal sein.

Bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen meinen Beitrag!

G.


----------



## phatlizard (22. Oktober 2004)

Bang schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen meinen Beitrag!
> 
> G.



Keine Sorge, wir nehmen Schaltungsfahrer nicht ernst ...


----------



## foenfrisur (22. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Sorge, wir nehmen Schaltungsfahrer nicht ernst ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (22. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Sorge, wir nehmen Schaltungsfahrer nicht ernst ...



...was ist ein "Schaltungsfahrer"???


----------



## 855 (23. Oktober 2004)

oha, die herren wildern in fremden gefilden?!
aber nette masche...unschuldig gucken, ein bischen sticheln, und wenn einer zuckt gibt`s was auf die ohren  gefällt mir  
zu *VICIOUS* : den link hat phaty ja gepostet, empfehlenswert allemal, dauert i.d.r. 2-3 wochen und kostet all inclusive 220,-
kreditkarte ist vonnöten...
ach ja, ein beispiel ist auch in meiner galerie  
grüße, 855


----------



## harryhallers (23. Oktober 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> ...was ist ein "Schaltungsfahrer"???



Jmd. der schneller als Schrittgeschwindigkeit fahren kann.


----------



## foenfrisur (23. Oktober 2004)

Bang schrieb:
			
		

> Jmd. der schneller als Schrittgeschwindigkeit fahren kann.



stimmt......nur bergauf kommt ihr immer schnell an die kotzgrenze.
muss ich jedes wochenende mitansehen.  

es hat halt doch nen nachteil sich immer den leichtesten gang raussuchen zu können.....  
man wird irgendwie so verweichlicht 




			
				Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> mein Stichwort:



lass die henkel bloß dran und hör nicht auf die stimmen.....


----------



## der alte ron (23. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Ich seh gerade Du willst ein Principia als Singlespeeder umbauen, na damit beim GBBC auftauchen ist ja noch gefährlicher als mit einem Cannondale!


Ich ergreif die gelegenheit mal einfach :

WARUM ?

Bei CD kann ich es ja vieleicht noch verstehen - nein eigentlich auch nicht , weil nach eurer logik müßte es unter todesstrafe gestellt sein einen italiener zu fahren ! Und mit eurem rumkrakele gegen cannondale und dem cd-tossing sparen die warscheinlich mehrere millionen $ werbeausgaben järlich ... ... aber warum den Principia ???? 
.......................................... ... WARUM ?!





> mein Stichwort:


Wäre schön wenn man im CC forum öfter so etwas zu gesicht bekommen würde , schaut öfter mal hier rein .


nikolay


----------



## phatlizard (23. Oktober 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Ich ergreif die gelegenheit mal einfach :
> 
> WARUM ?
> 
> ...



Weil wir können! 
Wir sind grundlos gewalttätig gegen Aluminium!
Das hat aber religiöse Gründe ... 
Seit wann haben wir eine Logik? Was ist schlimm an Italienern? Und warum gibt es Power Bars nicht in der Geschmackrichtung Weizenbeer & Chilliburger ... ???

Fragen über Fragen ...


----------



## harryhallers (23. Oktober 2004)

foenfrisur schrieb:
			
		

> es hat halt doch nen nachteil sich immer den leichtesten gang raussuchen zu können.....
> man wird irgendwie so verweichlicht



Kette rechts sach ich mal 
Aber jetzt habe ich keine Lust mehr hier rumzustreiten. 
Ich würde auch gerne mal einen Singlespeeder haben, kommt sicher gut.

Aber das würde ich gerne als 5. Rad haben, neben Fully, Marathonbike, Rennrad, Stadtrad und Singlespeeder.
Vielleicht verdiene ich ja doch noch mal genügend Geld.

Grüße Bang.


----------



## der alte ron (23. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Weil wir können!
> Wir sind grundlos gewalttätig gegen Aluminium!
> Das hat aber religiöse Gründe ...
> Seit wann haben wir eine Logik? Was ist schlimm an Italienern? Und warum gibt es Power Bars nicht in der Geschmackrichtung Weizenbeer & Chilliburger ... ???
> Fragen über Fragen ...


 
... ... ... aahhh , ich verstehe - *PUNK ! *




> Was ist schlimm an Italienern?


Schlimm an italienern ist , das sie es immer aufs neue drauf ankommen lassen wie viel geld leute bereit sind für unausgegorenen quatsch auszugeben ohne danach wegen betrug vors gericht zu gehen !



> Und warum gibt es Power Bars nicht in der Geschmackrichtung Weizenbeer & Chilliburger ... ???


Weil du dann kotzen würdest !




> Ich würde auch gerne mal einen Singlespeeder haben, kommt sicher gut.
> 
> Aber das würde ich gerne als 5. Rad haben, neben Fully, Marathonbike, Rennrad, Stadtrad und Singlespeeder.


Dann hoffen wir das du nie genügend geld verdienst !




> Vielleicht verdiene ich ja doch noch mal genügend Geld.


Dann kaufst du dir warscheinlich ein cannondale !

Ciao ,ich geh jetzt mal raus in die sonne ... singlespeeden ... mit einem principia ! 

nikolay


----------



## phatlizard (23. Oktober 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Ciao ,ich geh jetzt mal raus in die sonne ... singlespeeden ... mit einem principia !
> 
> nikolay



Irgendwann erzähl ich Dir mal am Lagerfeuer die Geschichte, über den Kerl, der 1992 den Dänen beigebracht hat wie das "MaxB" ein richtig gutes MTB wird ...

 

P.S.: Die Tatsachen, dass Alu-Bike-Firmen permanent in Insolvenz gehen stimmt mich schon bedenklich ...
Zu viele Produkthaftungsverfahren???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (23. Oktober 2004)

singlespeed sucks.
stahlrahmen=müll.

und euer geflame kotzt mich an!...


mein vadder hat n principia rennrad. allein für die pulverbeschichtung gehörn die geküsst...


----------



## Nihil Baxter (23. Oktober 2004)

Stahlrahmen=Müll? Du hast doch wohl nen Köttel am wandern... In den Dreck, Unwissender!


----------



## murd0c (23. Oktober 2004)

ENDLICH

Ich habe es geschafft
so
das ist also mein altes Giant Cold Rock
es hat mit über 2 Jahre treue Dienste geleistet






Und hier nun mein neues No Saint
gerade mal 180 km gefahren


----------



## Bateman (23. Oktober 2004)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> singlespeed sucks.
> stahlrahmen=müll.
> 
> und euer geflame kotzt mich an!...
> ...



  

Bateman


----------



## skyline (23. Oktober 2004)

Dann mal Glückwunsch zum neuen Rad und viel Spaß damit bei Rennen(wir sind ja im Racingforum...)

Und ebendesshalb bitte mal alle wieder aufn Teppich kommen, sonst kommt wieder einer auf die Idee alles hier zu zu machen, und das nichtmal zu Unrecht. Außerdem, diese Diskussion ist doch schon tausend und ein Mal geführt worden.

cheers, "moralapostel" nils 

ich glaub ich bin krank, dass sowas ausgerechnet von mit kommt...


----------



## phatlizard (23. Oktober 2004)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> singlespeed sucks.
> stahlrahmen=müll.
> 
> und euer geflame kotzt mich an!...
> ...



Uiuiuiuiui ... da hat aber einer richtig böse auf den Putz gehauen!
Hattest Recht Bateman, irgendeiner wird es schon ernst nehmen was wir so loslassen! Putzig ... ähm on-topic ... moment ... ich such mal.

Ah ja ... oh SHlT das ist ja garnicht Cross-Country mit dem Teil bin ich ja Kaprun runter ... das waren noch zeiten hinten und vorne 0 mm Federweg!
Aber nee Cross-Country ist es auch gefahren.

Col. Kurz - danke für die neue Signatur - top Wortbeitrag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qwert (23. Oktober 2004)

...und hier meins....

Seite:





Vorne-Seite:





Hinten-Seite:





Austtattung:
Rahmen: *Sintesi X-Zero Due*
Gabel: Marzocchi Z2 Atom 80 
Schaltung: Shimano XT Komplett
Anbauteile: American Classic
Bremsen: Magura HS 33
Laufräder: Hügi Naben mit Mavic X-618 Ceramic
Sattel: Flite Titan (...is Normalerweise dran)
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert

Mein mittlerweile 5. Fully und insgeamt 10. Bike das ich in 12 Jahren unter mir hatte/habe.

Vorteile:
-Besondere Optik (...fernab vom schwarzen - silbernem einerlei).
-Vorne wie Hinten harmonisch abgestimmt.
-sportlich nicht zu straff ...und trozdem spürbarer Komfortgewinn.
-Unkaputtbare Stahlferderöl-Kombi sowie überall Wälz- und Nadellager.
-Nicht alltäglich (Kultig ??).

Nachteil:
-Für CC wohl etwas zu schwer (Schwalbe Fat Albert).
-Die Verschraubung und Bolzen sind nicht perfekt durchdacht und daher muss 
man häufig den Sitz der Schrauben u-. Bolzen prüfen.


Ich würde es (wie sooft bei einem Fully) nicht nochmal kaufen.
Da mich die Wartungsintervalle an einem Fully allgemein Stören.
Daher kommt als nächstes wieder ein Harttail in Haus.


...so, und nu Zuspruch oder Kritik bitte ;-)


----------



## gurkenfolie (23. Oktober 2004)

> Vorteile:
> -Besondere Optik (...fernab vom schwarzen - silbernem einerlei).



das thema schwarz-silber greifst du ja wieder in der nabenwahl auf


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Oktober 2004)

Optisch gefällt mir das Sintesi sehr gut, obwohl ich Fullys nicht so sehr mag 

Grüße.


----------



## derMichi (23. Oktober 2004)

Nach einigen Änderungen aktuelle Bilder meines Bikes, ich gebe zu, dass die silberne Gabel ein bisserl zu "hellsilbern" ist. Marzocchis gunmetalgrey würde mir auch besser gefallen.

Einsatzzweck: Touren sowohl im Wald, als auch auf Straße, Singletrails jagen 

Sorglosigkeit und Verlässlichkeit stehen bei mir ganz vorn. Das Bike soll sehr viel mitmachen. Gewicht ist deswegen hintergründig.
















(weiter Bilder s. meine Fotos)

Rahmen: Alu 7005 double butted, 21 Zoll
Federgabel/-Element: Marzocchi MX Comp ETA 2004, 100mm
Steuersatz: Ritchey WCS
Lenker/Vorbau: Ritchey Comp (Rizerbar) Oversize
Sattel/Stütze: Selle Italia Flite Gel Flow / Ritchey Comp V2
Bremsen/Hebel: Magura Louise FR Disc 180mm / Magura Louise FR Disc Hebel
Nabe/Kassette: Shimano XT
Felgen/Reifen: Mavic XM 817 disc / Michelin Wildgripper Hot S 2,2" UST Kurbel/Innenlager: Shimano LX Octalink / Shimano XT ´03
Schalterk/Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Schalthebel: Shimano LX Rapidfire

Custom Made mit freundlicher Hilfe von firebike.de in Roetgen (NRW)


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Oktober 2004)

@Klenkes81

fährst du mit dem Rad auch Marathons oder Rennen?

Grüße.


----------



## qwert (23. Oktober 2004)

gurkenfolie schrieb:
			
		

> das thema schwarz-silber greifst du ja wieder in der nabenwahl auf



....ok ....erwischt   

die Vorderradnabe ist genaugenommen ein RPM *(...Kennt die noch einer ??)*
die Hinterradnabe ist eine Hügi Classic (mit Knattersound ..Hehe)
Beides sind ca. 6Jahre alt und funktionieren wie am ersten Tag !
...Ich bringe es einfach nicht übers Herz Sie zu verkaufen!

So geht es mir mit einigem anderem Zeug wie
meine alten :

Coda 701M Voll-CNC Kurbeln (schlechte Funktion ...sahen aber geil aus)
TWP Hyraulik-Hebel  (schlechte Funktion ...sahen aber geil aus)
Sachs Quarz Schaltwerk (nicht für 9fach geeignet)

...Diese allerdings fristen alle ihr dasein auf meinem Schreibtisch in der Firma


----------



## qwert (23. Oktober 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Optisch gefällt mir das Sintesi sehr gut, obwohl ich Fullys nicht so sehr mag
> 
> Grüße.



...Danke !
...Ja, ja Fullys ...irgendwann ist man geheilt    

Ich bin eigentlich schon lange geheilt...
aber als ich diesen Rahmen vor nem 1/2 Jahr für 450Euro im Schaufenster 
sah, konnte ich nicht die Finger von lassen !


----------



## Col. Kurtz (23. Oktober 2004)

@phatlizard:  

ich hab sogar n absoluten ur-stumpjumper im keller stehn. "ur" heißt bj 85-87 oder so. isn krasses ding mit damals edler ausstattung und heißen asymmetrischen kettenblättern(  ). allerdings hat mein vater gemeint er müsste sich damit ablegen, alle gräten brechen und nur ganzganz kanpp am ableben vorbeischlittern. ich hab daher kein interesse das wieder flott zu machen...aber interessant anzusehn isses...(glaub sogar das eine oder andere rennen mitgemacht!)


----------



## Tracer (24. Oktober 2004)

Hier mein Cross Country/ Marathon/ Tour/ Freerider Bike!
Ein Bike für alles aber je nach Einsatz mit verschiedenen Reifen!


----------



## qwert (24. Oktober 2004)

*Puuuh....*
*ich habe mir mal den ganzen Tread reingezogen um meine
Persönliche Top-Ten zu erstellen !*
(Es hat natürlich keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit)


*Folgendes hat meinen Entscheidung beeinflusst
-Bikes nur aus diesem Tread
-Keine Fullys (Die gefallen mir einfach nicht...sorry)
-Gewichtsangaben sind unwichtig
-Kult ist unwichtig (...im Weitesten Sinne   )
-Keine Rahmen größer als 19,5" (Die sehen sehr selten gut aus...sorry)*


Ich hatte noch mehr schöne Räder gefunden.
Die Entscheidung fiel mir wirklich sehr schwer, aber häufig scheiterte es an den schlechten Fotos (Licht/Radposition).
Es gab auch sehr schöne Räder mit Details die ich gar nicht gut fand (z.B Hackenpedalen, Taschen, lange Barends). 
Wichtig war mir auch, das dass Rad im Ganzen zu sehen ist, damit man die Proportionen erkennen kann.
So sollte möglichst kurbelseitig Fotografiert werden, damit man die Anbauteile erkennen kann.

Leider kann ich mich nicht freisprechen von allen Beeinflussungen, so dass näturlich meine eigenen
Erfahrungen und Wünsche in diese Top-Ten mit eingeflossen sind! 

Vielen Danke an all diejenigen, denen ich die Bilder geklaut habe!   
___________________________________________________________________________


*PLatz 10:




Leider bin ich kein Klein Fan.
Aber eines muss man denen lassen, der Lack ist mit Abstand der Schönste.
Hier in "Pampers-Blau", mit ingesamt sehr schönen Anbauteilen hat es
 sich diesen PLatz redlich verdient.



Platz 9:




Eigentlich mag ich kein Cannondale (... bin selber ein F1000 mal gefahren)
Haben ein super Support (...und sehr fragwürdige Gabelkonstrukte)
Dieses ist IMHO das schönste Cannondale (mit tollem Tribal-Dekor 
auf einer sehr gewagten Lackierung)
Da krieg ich sogar wieder Lust eine Headshok zu fahren!



Platz 8:




Schön abgestimmte Rahmenfarben. Super passende Rote Details verwendet!
Für mich ist Specialzed nach wie vor ein Novum was die Farbauswahl angeht,
da sie immer ungwöhnliche Wege gehen. Hier ist es sehr schön komplettiert worden.



Platz 7:




Unglaublich agressive Rahmenfarbe...
Der Förster springt bestimmt in die Hecke vor Schreck!
...und mir juckt es in den Beinen.
Glückwunsch zu diesem Prachtstück.



Platz 6:




Jaa ich weiss! ...Ich wollte mich von Kult freisprechen.
Leider habe ich ein De Kerf mal Live (vor 8 Jahren) 
erleben dürfen. Die Rahmen sind Fantastisch!
Durchdachte Anbauteile... Leider kein besseres Foto sonst
wäre es sicherlich höher platziert.



PLatz 5:




Hier sieht man das Massenbikes auch schön sein können.
Super gelungenes dynamisches Foto. Ich finde nichts was 
man hier verbessern könnte (...Sattelstütze zerkratzt ?)



Platz 4:




Das Typische Rechtsanwalts/Zahnarzt Bike ...sorry!
Mann oh Mann... ich hätte nie gedacht dass man so ein
schwieriges Blau...so toll Hinkriegt!
Kompliment!



Platz 3:




Wunderschöner Rahmen (tolle Proportionen).
Schön in Szene gesetzt!
Ich weiss nicht was man hier verbessern kann.



Platz 2:




...Ebenfalls MAKELLOS und seltens Teilchen.
Hätte auch genausogut auf Platz 1 sein können.
Ich habe mich aber einfach so entschieden.



Platz 1:




...Ich war mal beruflich bedingt bei Giant in Taiwan dort haben wir
 unsere Sensorik an deren Schweißroboter angebracht. Seither weiss ich,
 was da vom Band rollt ist Sagenhaft... Giant-Konstrukteure sind
 absolute Enthusiasten und bauen die besten Räder der Welt!
...Massenware hin oder her! 
Und dieses ist das SCHÖNSTE VON ALLEN!*





Vielen Dank für diesen tollen Tread ...hat wirklich viel Spaß gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (24. Oktober 2004)

moin - lustige sache deine hitliste    ich persönlich finde deine auswahl nicht schlecht nur --- platz 3 & 4 kann ich garnichts abgewinnen --- für platz 10 hätts besimmt noch hübscheres gegeben -- platz 2 wäre bei der auswahl für mich platz 1 --- aber haste schön gemacht , mal was neues


----------



## phatlizard (24. Oktober 2004)

qwert schrieb:
			
		

> Jaa ich weiss! ...Ich wollte mich von Kult freisprechen.
> Leider habe ich ein De Kerf mal Live (vor 8 Jahren)
> erleben dürfen. Die Rahmen sind Fantastisch!
> Durchdachte Anbauteile... Leider kein besseres Foto sonst
> wäre es sicherlich höher platziert.



Und genau da gehört es auch hin ... aber das ist ja alles subjektiv! 
Schöne Liste.











Und was ein Schweisscomputer nicht kann ...


----------



## harryhallers (24. Oktober 2004)

qwert schrieb:
			
		

> Platz 1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na wird sich ja wer freuen. Ist wirklich toll das Rad, obwohl ich gerade von einen Argon träume. Ich hatte es mal in der Hand, es ist wirklich ein klasse Bike!

Grüße Bang.


----------



## qwert (24. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Und genau da gehört es auch hin ... aber das ist ja alles subjektiv!
> Schöne Liste.



...ein tolltes Sahneteilchen (herrlich ...diese Farben)  
Damit hätte ich es um 2-3 Plätze höher eingestuft!


----------



## phatlizard (24. Oktober 2004)

qwert schrieb:
			
		

> ...ein tolltes Sahneteilchen (herrlich ...diese Farben)
> Damit hätte ich es um 2-3 Plätze höher eingestuft!



Der Besitzer (Jeroen) hat sicherlich auch ein Foto von dem Bike auf dem Sofa, im Bett und neben dem Weihnachtsbaum ... doch der hat was mit dem Teil ...!

In seiner Fotogallerie kannst Du Dir mehr DeKerf-Porn anschauen, als man vertragen kann.

Unter anderem auch dieses Filled Brazed Team Rad - auf dem man die teuerste Vorbau-Lenker-Einheit der Welt (Titan) und die teuerste Starrgabel der Welt bewundern kann!


----------



## qwert (24. Oktober 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> moin - lustige sache deine hitliste    ich persönlich finde deine auswahl nicht schlecht nur --- platz 3 & 4 kann ich garnichts abgewinnen --- für platz 10 hätts besimmt noch hübscheres gegeben -- platz 2 wäre bei der auswahl für mich platz 1 --- aber haste schön gemacht , mal was neues



PLatz3:...is nur subjektiv...   manches kann ich nicht begründen...
ich finde es schön !
PLatz4: Das Frame, hätten die meisten von uns doch kompl. schwarz aufgebaut. Hier hat jemand versucht das Blau fortzuführen...was sehr schwer ist...das habe ich belohnt!
PLatz10 Ja, du hast recht es gibt schönere...gib mal ein Bsp muss nicht unbedingt ein "Klein" sein..muss aber in diesem Tread sein.


----------



## qwert (24. Oktober 2004)

@phatlizard
...Stimmt Jeroen hatte sehr schöne Bikes, aber dieses Oragne/Kupfererne hat es mir besonders angetan. Das blaue wirkt so ein bisschen verkabelt (...ist leider meistens bei Rädern mit Disk).
De Kerf ist für mich ne Art "Kunst am Rad"   !

Eine geile Detailaufnahme vom Lenker-Vorbau Kombi -Respekt!
Sorry ... ist aber nicht mein Fall (...der Preis is mir ziemlich  wurscht   )
Das ist leider kein Trick mit viel Kohle ein Nobelhobel zu bauen.
(Ich habe mal im Siebengebirge ein völlig aufgebrezeltes Storck Organic gesehen ...würde mir heute gar nicht mehr gefallen  
Und dabei fuhr ich selber (vor ca. 4Jahren) mal so ne art schwarze Heuschrecke)
Siehe Bild:


----------



## der alte ron (24. Oktober 2004)

Und ich erinnere noch an ein gewisses steeelman , irgendwo mittendrin sind moots' , nölls , ein , zwei pace und noch einige sachen  die ich einfach nicht mehr zusammenbringe . 
Meine persönlichen top 3 wären das steelman , commencal und ein silbernes pace das irgendwo noch drin ist - in egal welcher reihenvolge . Taiwanplastik kann ich nicht so viel abgewinnen ,obwohl Felix rad als siluette irgendwie sexy ist !
Interessant was du hier gemacht hast !

nikolay


----------



## phatlizard (24. Oktober 2004)

qwert schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mal im Siebengebirge ein völlig aufgebrezeltes Storck Organic gesehen ...würde mir heute gar nicht mehr gefallen



Okay jetzt muss ich mal stellvertretend für alle Singlespeeder was klarstellen - heimlich stehen wir alle auf Alu (doch ehrlich!) ... manchmal sogar Cannondale, Principia sowieso. Mein Traum ist ein NICOLAI Aragon al 29Zoller mit Rohloff - und ein Endorfin könnte ich mir auch noch vorstellen, wenn da nicht der Integrierte Steuersatz wäre! ABER bei Storck Carbon hört der Spass auf!!!

 

Feindbilder sind was feines!

Ihr müsst Euch bei sowas mal ein bisschen locker in der Hose machen!
Einfach noch lauter lachen als wir es immer tun. 
Ich mein ich stehe mit 30 kg Übergewicht im Schottenrock beim Marathon am Start und bespritze Leute mit Bier - da müssten die Laktatzähler doch schon längst mal zurückgeschlagen haben? Beschiesst mich mit Power-Gel ... Vanille Geschmack wäre besonders ekelig!

Hitlisten was Bike-Geschmack angeht sind nun wirklich nicht diskussionswürdig - jedem das seine!

Ich nehm das Endorfin auf Platz Eins - da hat jemand mit viel Geschmack was feines aufgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qwert (24. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Hitlisten was Bike-Geschmack angeht sind nun wirklich nicht diskussionswürdig - jedem das seine!
> 
> Ich nehm das Endorfin auf Platz Eins - da hat jemand mit viel Geschmack was feines aufgebaut.



...Du sagst es  
*Ist nur meine persöhnliche Hitliste*
(Auf die beiden Erstplazierten würde ich mich ehrlich gesagt garnicht drauf trauen. Bei solchen Schlitten, wird man im Wald von anderen Bikern, nur gejagt  )
PS: Storck macht feine Rädchen. Aber das Organic...  


*@der alte ron*
Das Steelman ...war unter den letzten 20 Bildern die ich mir seeehr lange angeguckt habe! ...ist echt super Schön  ...aber wäre bei mir auf einem sehr guten Platz 12  
Von Moots gabs nur die sehr skurillen Fully-Konstrukte (...nich mein Fall),
oder etwas zu groß geratene Hartails (...26 Zoll sehen am besten aus wenn der Rahmen die 50cm nicht überschreitet ...IMHO)
Die eckigen Rohre von Pace sind nicht mein Fall ...Sorry. Die machen aber schöne Gabeln. 
(leider war damals meine Pace-Gabel an meinem Sunn nur kaputt und der damalige Importeur war ne Schnarchnase   )   
Von Nöll fand ich nur ein Dunkelgrünes mit quitschgelben Anbauteilen (...war überhaupt nicht mein Ding)

Und überhaupt... es mußte kein Markenfabrikat sein!
Ich habe mir auch sehr lange ein sehr schönes Nishiki, 2-Danger und Cube angesehen.
..Hier haben mich wirklich nur Nichtigkeiten gestört (Seatpost zu hoch, Hakenpedale, doofer Hintergrund)


----------



## Jackass1987 (24. Oktober 2004)

CUBE ??? 

Meins vielleicht   

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## qwert (24. Oktober 2004)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> CUBE ???
> 
> Meins vielleicht
> 
> Mfg Jackass !


*Jaaaaa* 
Schöner Schlitten (klug ausgesuchte Gabel und NoNonsens-Parts )  
...war bei mir unter den Top 20
Die wenigsten sind in der Lage mit einfachen mitteln ihr Rad zu stylen.
Das ist nämlich *wesentlich schwerer* als XTR und Carbon drauf zu schrauben! Das ist dir hier gut gelungen !
Viele wechseln auch lieber zu einer teureren Marke - was häufig mit schöner gleichgesetzt wird   .  

"...Schönheit ist das, wozu man eine Beziehung aufbaut..."

PS: Es hat mich nur der etwas zu stark gekröpfte DH-Lenker gestört
(...mehr wars nicht  )


----------



## Principia (24. Oktober 2004)

schöne liste. platz eins deckt sich mit *meinem *
aber wo sind meine bikes ?   




			
				qwert schrieb:
			
		

> *-Keine Fullys (Die gefallen mir einfach nicht...sorry)*


schade, denn es wäre auch mal nett zu sehen


----------



## Col. Kurtz (24. Oktober 2004)

also bitte! ich warte auf die fully-liste!
(nein, ich hab kein dsl...)


----------



## Running Man (24. Oktober 2004)

qwert schrieb:
			
		

> *Jaaaaa*
> Schöner Schlitten (klug ausgesuchte Gabel und NoNonsens-Parts )
> ...war bei mir unter den Top 20
> Die wenigsten sind in der Lage mit einfachen mitteln ihr Rad zu stylen.
> ...




Stimmt, viel Geld ausgeben kann jeder (der´s hat). Ich habe es mal andersrum versucht. Die Geschichte dazu könnt Ihr hier nachlesen (die LX Farbe war schuld an allem   ). Die Bilder wurden im Thread nach meinem Domainumzug nicht mehr angezeigt. 

Die "Geschichte" zum Bike könnt Ihr hier lesen. 











Gruß, Running


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (24. Oktober 2004)

qwert schrieb:
			
		

> Von Moots gabs nur die sehr skurillen Fully-Konstrukte (...nich mein Fall),
> oder etwas zu groß geratene Hartails (...26 Zoll sehen am besten aus wenn der Rahmen die 50cm nicht überschreitet ...IMHO)



Genau wenn schon 26"-Moots dann aber richtig ...






1990 hab ich mal für das Iditabike Rennen in Alaska trainiert - da fährt man sowas! Man muss ja hier immer wieder Cross-Country Rennen erwähnen sonst ist man ...

*DISMISSED ... ! *


----------



## Running Man (24. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Genau wenn schon 26"-Moots dann aber richtig ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolut phat!


----------



## qwert (24. Oktober 2004)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> schöne liste. platz eins deckt sich mit *meinem *
> aber wo sind meine bikes ?
> 
> 
> schade, denn es wäre auch mal nett zu sehen



...ich kann mir schon denken warum du ne Fully-Hitliste sehen willst   
Bei deinem Rocky musste ich Eisenhart beiben...
...Komm,...das kommt noch mit rein
...nur das Fully noch 
...nur dieses eine !!!  

Aber dein Endorpfin war leider nicht in der engeren Auswahl...
...Stichwort: Rohloff !...
Ich weiss ...ich halte mich an nem Strohhalm


----------



## qwert (24. Oktober 2004)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, viel Geld ausgeben kann jeder (der´s hat). Ich habe es mal andersrum versucht. Die Geschichte dazu könnt Ihr hier nachlesen (die LX Farbe war schuld an allem   ). Die Bilder wurden im Thread nach meinem Domainumzug nicht mehr angezeigt.
> 
> Die "Geschichte" zum Bike könnt Ihr hier lesen.
> 
> ...


Ein wirlich schönes Rad!
IMHO ist auch das Foto SUPERGEIL  
Das Rad wäre *ganz locker in der Top-Ten * ...Schade, Schade!

*Freunde, es gibt einfach mehr als 10 schöne Räder auf der Welt!*
*Wenn das so weiter kann ich der ganzen Sache leider keine Kausalität mehr zuordnen!*
(...abgesehen davon werde ich den Verdacht nicht los, dass man so langsam meinen Geschmack errät   )


----------



## qwert (24. Oktober 2004)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> also bitte! ich warte auf die fully-liste!
> (nein, ich hab kein dsl...)



...Vielleicht ein anderes mal...die Durchsicht dauert einfach zu lange !

Gegenvorschalg warum machst Du nicht eine!
Nach deinen Regeln ! --Feel Free--

Oder wie wäre es mit einer Anderen Top-Ten !
-Vielleich findet jemand ja meine Auswahlkriterien bescheuert!
-Oder die Bikes die ich ausgesucht habe ?!
-Wäre echt Interresant worauf andere Wert legen (Gewicht,Image etc.)


Hauptsache es gibt wieder was schönes zum gucken!


----------



## gurkenfolie (24. Oktober 2004)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, viel Geld ausgeben kann jeder (der´s hat). Ich habe es mal andersrum versucht. Die Geschichte dazu könnt Ihr hier nachlesen (die LX Farbe war schuld an allem   ). Die Bilder wurden im Thread nach meinem Domainumzug nicht mehr angezeigt.
> 
> Die "Geschichte" zum Bike könnt Ihr hier lesen.
> 
> ...



wow wieder ein tolles 0815 rad. weiter so!


----------



## qwert (24. Oktober 2004)

gurkenfolie schrieb:
			
		

> wow wieder ein tolles 0815 rad. weiter so!




*Liebe Gurkenfolie, das Ding wird dir sicherlich besser gefallen:




...Ist von nem total kultigen Schweisser aus den Staaten !!
War der erste Ami der einen Schweisskolben richtig herum halten konnte.
Die Lackierung muss so sein 
...sind alle mundbemalt und mit dem Hintern trocken gefönt!

Leider ist von dem Kultigen "Rahmendesigner" nichts mehr bekannt...
...Ich glaube die Dinosaurier haben Ihn gefressen!*​


----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. Oktober 2004)

das ist der beitrag des jahres!!! Popcorn


----------



## phatlizard (24. Oktober 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> das ist der beitrag des jahres!!! Popcorn



Naja ist ganz witzig ausser dass es Tom Ritchey letzte Woche noch ganz gut ging und die Geometrie seiner Räder 1:1 auf die Cross-Country-Hobel der Neuzeit übertragen wurde - aber was ich echt total amüsant finde Lord Helmchen ist Deine Signatur - soviel Mut muss man erstmal haben ...


----------



## felixthewolf (24. Oktober 2004)

Bang schrieb:
			
		

> Na wird sich ja wer freuen. Ist wirklich toll das Rad, obwohl ich gerade von einen Argon träume. Ich hatte es mal in der Hand, es ist wirklich ein klasse Bike!
> 
> Grüße Bang.



ja, da freut sich auch einer  Danke!


@qwert:

was du nicht weist, das bike auf platz 4, welches du eindeutig einem anwalt oder zahnarzt zugeordnet hast, ist der direkte vorgänger vom 2. platz und der besitzer ist sicher kein anwalt oder zahnarzt. es gehört Quen.
platz 1 und 2 gibts auch schon seit langem in einem bild 






dann werde ich auch mal meine beiden neuen projekte vorstellen:

1. ein beitrag zum thema aus "alten teilen günstig was zusammenbauen"
hat mich 600 gekostet, wiegt 9,18gr.






2. was für die singlespeed-infantrie...8,05 harte schnelle kilos. Alu und kettenspanner - Phatty, LEIDE! 






von allem mehr in meiner galerie

gruss, felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (24. Oktober 2004)

Ich baue mir gerade für den Winter mein altes Starrbike (mit dem ich schonmal einen Marathon gefahren bin) wieder auf - naja ich hab ja eh wenig Sex 






Ausserdem ist´s aus Stahl, also Müll 

Grüße.


----------



## Nihil Baxter (24. Oktober 2004)

Hier mal mein Blizzard. An der Gabel, Sattelstütze und Sattel wird noch was geändert. Der Rahmen ist übrigens auch Müll (Stahl).


----------



## qwert (24. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ist ganz witzig ausser dass es Tom Ritchey letzte Woche noch ganz gut ging und die Geometrie seiner Räder 1:1 auf die Cross-Country-Hobel der Neuzeit übertragen wurde - aber was ich echt total amüsant finde Lord Helmchen ist Deine Signatur - soviel Mut muss man erstmal haben ...



...ja ich weiss, hast ja recht   

Aber ich kriege nervöse Zuckungen wenn jemand ein mit viel Mühe und liebe zum Detail aufgebautes Rad als 0815 bezeichnet !
Das ist einfach nur von "oben herab" und unfair.


----------



## Running Man (24. Oktober 2004)

qwert schrieb:
			
		

> ...ja ich weiss, hast ja recht
> 
> Aber ich kriege nervöse Zuckungen wenn jemand ein mit viel Mühe und liebe zum Detail aufgebautes Rad als 0815 bezeichnet !
> Das ist einfach nur von "oben herab" und unfair.




Naja, die Beiträge von Gurkenfolie muß man nicht allzu ernst nehmen- und Popcorn macht scheinbar blöd...  

Gruß, Running


----------



## Jackass1987 (24. Oktober 2004)

qwert schrieb:
			
		

> *Jaaaaa*
> Schöner Schlitten (klug ausgesuchte Gabel und NoNonsens-Parts )
> ...war bei mir unter den Top 20
> Die wenigsten sind in der Lage mit einfachen mitteln ihr Rad zu stylen.
> ...



Da freu ich mich aber drüber  

Leider wirds zu keiner Verbesserung dieses Bikes kommen. Der von links anrauschende Passat fands nämlich nicht so schön und hat es samt mir auf dem Fußgängerüberweg über den Haufen gefahren. Dabei hatte ich grün. Das nächste mal fahr ich lieber wieder bei rot   

Nichts desto trotz ist nicht viel davon übrig geblieben. Das einzige was mir geblieben ist, ist die Schaltung, Teile der Bremsen und ein Vorderrad 

Nun muss ich leider auf den Schadenersatz der Verischerung warten und kann mich nur auf die Planung fürs nächste beschränken  Ich hoffe ich schaffs damit dann wieder unter die Top20.

Geb mein bestes. 

Bis dato wär es nicht schlecht, wenn ihr ein bissl Mitgefühl zeigt und mich in meiner Trauer nicht alleine lasst   

Hier die Bilder nachdem ich den "Obduktionsbericht" erhalten habe :






PS : Man beachte das der Rizer einem Flatbar in Kombination mit negativen Vorbau gewichen ist. 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ist ganz witzig ausser dass es Tom Ritchey letzte Woche noch ganz gut ging und die Geometrie seiner Räder 1:1 auf die Cross-Country-Hobel der Neuzeit übertragen wurde



Gurkenfolie lehnt alle modernen Produkte wie Gangschaltungen, Alurahmen, Full-Suspension usw. ab. In der Hinsicht fand ich den Beitrag einfach göttlich.





			
				phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> - aber was ich echt total amüsant finde Lord Helmchen ist Deine Signatur - soviel Mut muss man erstmal haben ...



das ist nicht amüsant! Das ist die Realität! 



:Bier:


EDIT: Jackass, du arme Sau. Ich wünsch dir viel Schadenersatz, gute Besserung und ein noch viel fetteres Neubike!


----------



## IGGY (24. Oktober 2004)

qwert schrieb:
			
		

> *Puuuh....*
> *ich habe mir mal den ganzen Tread reingezogen um meine
> Persönliche Top-Ten zu erstellen !*
> (Es hat natürlich keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit)
> ...



Danke für den 5 Platz. Ich hätte nur gedacht das Dir das aktuelle Update mit dem neuen Rahmen und dem neuen LRS besser gefällt.




Das JJ-Bike exestiert leider nicht mehr. Aber ein Kumpel baut demnächst den Rahmen neu auf. Vieleicht kommen bald dann ein paar Fotos.
Achso. Die Stütze ist nicht zerkratzt. Sie ist nur auf dem Foto schmutzig.


----------



## bugmtb (24. Oktober 2004)

Mal was anderes......
Ritchey Softtail
Rock Shox Judy SL 
Steuersatz,Lenker,Sattelstütze,Vorbau,Kurbelgarnitur Ritchey WCS V3
V-Brake Ritchey Pro ; Bremshebel Schalthebel und Schaltwerk Sram 9.0 SL in weiss
Umwerfer Shimano XTR;Sattel Selle Italia SLR;Innenlager Race Face Signature XC
Laufräder Mavic Crossmax SL ; Reifen Michelin Comp S light UST(da kommen noch die neuen Ritchey WCS UST Reifen drauf) ;-)
Pedale Shimano 959 ;
Gewicht: 10,25 kg


----------



## Pevloc (24. Oktober 2004)

Nicht ganz so heis wie eure Maschinen, aber mein ganz persöhnlicher Favorit:






PS: Ja, der Lenkerturm muß weg, aber bin noch nicht dazugekommen den Schaft zu kürzen bzw. plane Gabelwechsel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (24. Oktober 2004)

@ Pevloc

für das Foto gibt es nur ungenügend 

Das liegt aber nicht am Bike sondern am wirklich nicht schönen Hintergrund. Trag es doch mal in die Natur, wo es hin gehört 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Running Man (24. Oktober 2004)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Pevloc
> 
> für das Foto gibt es nur ungenügend
> 
> ...



100% Zustimmung  


Gruß, Running


----------



## Musicman (24. Oktober 2004)

Piss Off Rohloff
Zum Rest sag ich mal besser nichts   














Oximoron.......


----------



## Pevloc (24. Oktober 2004)

Ja, hab aber in der natur so gut wie nie meine Cam dabei, da ich sie nicht crashen will, versprech aber mal morgen nen vernünftiges Foto zu machen!


----------



## phatlizard (24. Oktober 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> Gurkenfolie lehnt alle modernen Produkte wie Gangschaltungen, Alurahmen, Full-Suspension usw. ab.



Damit isser ja nicht alleine ... 
Aber für uns vom andere Ufer gibt es ja auch genügend Auswahl in der grossen weiten Bike-Welt ...


----------



## Musicman (24. Oktober 2004)

bugmtb schrieb:
			
		

> Mal was anderes......
> Ritchey Softtail
> Rock Shox Judy SL
> Steuersatz,Lenker,Sattelstütze,Vorbau,Kurbelgarnitur Ritchey WCS V3
> ...



Ist das wirklich n Dämpfer da hinten? Ist da so viel Flex im Hinterbau?
Ich glaub bei Moots hab ich das auch gesehen, macht das Sinn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (24. Oktober 2004)

Musicman schrieb:
			
		

> Piss Off Rohloff
> Zum Rest sag ich mal besser nichts
> Oximoron.......



DAS DARF NICHT WAHR SEIN ... !!!


----------



## phatlizard (24. Oktober 2004)

Musicman schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das wirklich n Dämpfer da hinten? Ist da so viel Flex im Hinterbau?
> Ich glaub bei Moots hab ich das auch gesehen, macht das Sinn?



ja ...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. Oktober 2004)

Musicman schrieb:
			
		

> Piss Off Rohloff
> Zum Rest sag ich mal besser nichts
> 
> Oximoron.......




ich glaube mir wird schlecht :kotz:


----------



## Timmi (24. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Jungs,

sagt mal irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das der Thread nun total im
Popo ist. Hier wird jetzt ja nur noch gespammt, auch wenn wirklich
schön Räder dabei sind sollte man nicht vieleicht eher einen Gallery
Beitrag schreiben als den Racing Thread hier total zu missbrauchen?

Gruß Tim


----------



## bugmtb (24. Oktober 2004)

Musicman schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das wirklich n Dämpfer da hinten? Ist da so viel Flex im Hinterbau?
> Ich glaub bei Moots hab ich das auch gesehen, macht das Sinn?



Richtig! Der Dämpfer ist von Moots   
....eher Flex als Dämpfer.... ca.2cm....aber ausreichend, find ich.
Gruß


----------



## qwert (24. Oktober 2004)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> ja, da freut sich auch einer  Danke!
> @qwert:
> 
> was du nicht weist, das bike auf platz 4, welches du eindeutig einem anwalt oder zahnarzt zugeordnet hast, ist der direkte vorgänger vom 2. platz und der besitzer ist sicher kein anwalt oder zahnarzt. es gehört Quen.
> ...


----------



## bugmtb (24. Oktober 2004)

qwert schrieb:
			
		

> @bugmtb
> Kerl... ihr seid mir echt welche ...
> Ich hau mir den ganzen Beitag hier um die Ohren und jetzt kommten ihr mit solchen Sahneteilchen um die Ecke.
> Ich hätte es nicht in die Top Ten aufnehmen können, da es leider leider leider Kategorie Fully gehört(Hinten eine Federung)!
> ...



Genau das war der Grund, warum ich es gepostet habe     
Also, bei meinem Softtail sind die Sitzstreben schon recht neutral, aber das leichte gequitsche bekomme ich trotz Judybutter nicht weg  
Gruß


----------



## qwert (24. Oktober 2004)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal mein Blizzard. An der Gabel, Sattelstütze und Sattel wird noch was geändert. Der Rahmen ist übrigens auch Müll (Stahl).


So eins war vorher mal abgebildet worden.
Hab ich ,leider nicht in der engeren Wahl gehabt.
*Das liegt daran, dass ich mich an den Rockys satt gesehen habe!*
Früher, als Bike Action noch ne echte Größe war, klebte ich immer
an den Schaufenstern u. Vitrinen mit den edlen Syncros- und Rocky-
Zeug.
Heute könnt ich mir die Dinger leisten ...aber das Ahorn-Dekor
ist mir persönlich einfach zu wenig was ich für mein Geld bekomme!
(Selbst Rose hatte mal das Ahorn Dekor kopiert)
Damit Rocky für mich unsterblich wird müssen die einfach mehr am Rahmenfinish tun, ...nicht nur am Lack.
Nichtdesto trotz hast du dir ein schönes Bike zusammengestellt!   

Man sieht, ich will/kann einfach nicht Neutral an die Bewertungskiste ran gehen...
Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, wenn jemand anders eine Hitliste erstellt hätte, wäre es dabei gewesen !  
*
Das kann doch echt mal einer machen...
...so kann man dann sehen, was andere so für Beweggründe haben!*


@Jackass1987
  Mein Beileid !


----------



## qwert (24. Oktober 2004)

@Einheimischer
...ich glaube ich hatte dein Nishiki fast in der Top Ten
(...habe jedenfalls lange überlegt und dann einfach aus dem Bauch heraus aussortiert    )
War auf Jedenfall in der engeren Auswahl!

Geiles Teilchen mit viel liebe zum Detail!
Wirklich respekt


----------



## Einheimischer (24. Oktober 2004)

Danke Danke, alleine die Überlegung ehrt mich und mein Bike, ich habs auch (mittlerweile) richtig gern 

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heitzer (24. Oktober 2004)

Warum ist Stahl Müll ?? Die Stahlpreise sind doch wieder hoch gegangen !! Man kann den Rahmen ja einschmelzen lassen


----------



## IGGY (25. Oktober 2004)

qwert schrieb:
			
		

> @Iggy
> ...das Rad war nicht vor meinem Top-Ten Posting abgebildet ...oder???
> Ist auf jedenfall ein schickes Teilchen...
> Ich frage mich nur was an dem so anders ist als an deinem Alten ?
> (...bitte nicht falsch verstehen: Für mich unterscheiden sich die Frames nur in der Farbgebung der "echte" Hersteller ist u.U. der Gleiche)


Doch doch das war hier schon drin. Ich finde die Optik mit dem neuen Frame besser. Ich habe mir den neuen zugelegt da der andere nicht hundertprozentig passte.


----------



## qwert (25. Oktober 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Doch doch das war hier schon drin. Ich finde die Optik mit dem neuen Frame besser. Ich habe mir den neuen zugelegt da der andere nicht hundertprozentig passte.



Oh...dann ist es wohl in der Masse (...und es waren wirklich viele...) untergegangengen oder ich habe es schlicht und ergreifend übersehen!
Ein wirklich super schönes Rad (die Laufräder sehen wirklich toll an dem Hobel aus).  
Drössiger versteht es mit ganz einfachen mitteln schöne Frames anzubieten...
Kompliment auch an den Designer! Von der Designidiologie ähneln die den Rotwilds (oder Fatmodul... die das Rotwild Dekor kopieren) ...und haben trotzdem eine gewisse Eingenständigkeit.   
Obwohl ich den Verdacht nicht loswerde das die Rahmen aus der gleichen (guten) Quelle stammen wie Teikotec´s Frames ...was wirklich kein Nachteil ist (...im Gegenteil)!

...habe Lange überlegt ob ich die Top-Ten ändere ....
Ich werde es wohl nicht tun, sonst trette ich u.U. eine Lawine los!


----------



## *adrenalin* (25. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> scott-rider schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

phatty, ich find´s geil daß du jetzt auch hier rumstrolchst - bist eine echte  bereicherung! (auch wenn du mit deiner singlespeed-faselei echt abnervst   )!!


----------



## Deleted 8297 (25. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen, nachdem hier wieder vielfach Rahmen mit über dem OR ansetzenden Sitzstreben vorkamen noch eins mit den Streben drunter


----------



## phatlizard (25. Oktober 2004)

*adrenalin* schrieb:
			
		

> phatty, ich find´s geil daß du jetzt auch hier rumstrolchst - bist eine echte  bereicherung! (auch wenn du mit deiner singlespeed-faselei echt abnervst   )!!



Das ist doch alles nur unter Alkoholeinfluss ...

Übrigens, ich hab soeben beschlossen, dass alle die Ihr Rad hier nicht zeigen _dürfen_ weil sie keine Rennen fahren eine Ausnahmegenehmigung für die Teilnahme am GBBC 2005 bekommen ...

We are more cross-country than you!

Und wenn man sich den Stock aus dem Hintern zieht braucht man auch kein Fully.

phaty


----------



## Lord Helmchen (25. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn man sich den Stock aus dem Hintern zieht braucht man auch kein Fully.
> 
> phaty



grad wir fully-fahrer leiden doch, grad haben wir die fahrtechnik, verlernen wir sie wieder und wissen dass wir sie uns mit schmerzenden hoden wiedererlernen müssen. 

Wir sind die wahren Götter, ihr Hardtailfritzen versteckt euch nur hinter eurer Fahrtechnik, wir können noch Schmerzen ertragen!

_
Achtung: dieser Beitrag besteht zu 100% aus sinnfreiem SPAM_


----------



## gurkenfolie (26. Oktober 2004)

> Kompliment auch an den Designer! Von der Designidiologie ähneln die den Rotwilds (oder Fatmodul... die das Rotwild Dekor kopieren) ...und haben trotzdem eine gewisse Eingenständigkeit.



welcher designer?

welche eigenstaendigkeit?  

siehst du dir die sachen auch mal im detail an?
glaube nicht.

ich frag mich auch warum hier bloss immer alubomber gezeigt werden....


----------



## roadrunner_gs (26. Oktober 2004)

Es ist schon traurig!   
Es geht hier echt nicht mehr darum Cross-Country-Kunstwerke in Bild und Wort zu posten.
Jeder macht das Material des anderen nieder oder erzählt irgendetwas was überhaupt nicht in den Kontext passt.
Früher war der Thread ja noch ganz gut, hat aber mittlerweile total abgebaut.

Kann also wirklich geschlossen werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammpaddler (26. Oktober 2004)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> ...Früher war der Thread ja noch ganz gut, hat aber mittlerweile total abgebaut.
> 
> Kann also wirklich geschlossen werden...



NEIN! BITTE NICHT WIEDER SCHLIESSEN!   
Einfach mal wieder konsequent ausmisten und von SPAM befreien.

PRINCIPIA IHR EINSATZ BITTE!

Kunst ist eben doch Geschmackssache. Der eine liebt seine (älteren) Stahlrahmen, der andere steht auf "neumodische" Alurahmen, ein dritter legt mehr Wert auf das Gesammtkunstwerk und weniger auf die Namen/Materialien.
ICH wiederum freue mich über JEDES schöne neue Bild und denke mir meinen Teil dazu. 

Grüssle
Martin


----------



## Bateman (26. Oktober 2004)

was soll denn das mit dem schliessen immer ???

das is ein Thread, in dem Bikes gezeigt werden, und dann tun Leute ihre Meinung dazu kund...

dass nicht jedem jedes Bike gefällt is ja wohl klar und absolut wünschenswert...

ich finde die meisten Alurahmen auch nicht schön, gelinde gesagt,   aber das muss ich ja auch net...ich mag halt Stahl, und andere eben was anderes...

Wenn es aber nu nimmer erlaubt is, Kommentare abzugeben, dann isses doch eh wurscht...

Naja, ich geh wieder in unser SInglespeed Forum, da sind die Stöcke schon raus ausm Arsch...

Bateman


----------



## polo (26. Oktober 2004)

einerseits sollten manche nicht so weinerlich sein, andererseits sehe ich seit einigen tagen / wochen die tendenz, das forum als schwanzersatz zu nutzen.
beides ist ziemlich öde.


----------



## gurkenfolie (26. Oktober 2004)

...schade dass sich hier jeder gleich immer angepisst fuehlt  

kritik aeussern zu duerfen, gehoert doch wohl zu nem forum dazu.

sorry, tausendfach umgelabelte bikes sind nun mal keine kunstwerke


----------



## roadrunner_gs (26. Oktober 2004)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> Kunst ist eben doch Geschmackssache.
> (...)



Na eben!
Und deshalb kann ich so Kommentare wie "Alubomber" "häßlich" "Hintergrund ist *******" nicht mehr lesen (wie zum Beispiel zu dem einen Storck)

Wenn es dem Fahrer gefällt, dann gefällt es dem Fahrer, da muss man ihn doch nicht missionieren!



			
				gurkenfolie schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> kritik aeussern zu duerfen, gehoert doch wohl zu nem forum dazu.
> (...)



Ja, Kritik darf man äußern, aber Kritik ist soll immer konstruktiv sein.
So Sachen wie:

"welcher designer?

welche eigenstaendigkeit?  

siehst du dir die sachen auch mal im detail an?
glaube nicht."

sind keine Kritik.



			
				gurkenfolie schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> sorry, tausendfach umgelabelte bikes sind nun mal keine kunstwerke
> (...)



Tausendfach verwendete ähnliche Steine sind somit keine Kunstwerke?

Akropolis, die Pyramiden, das Colosseum...

Tausendfach verwendete ähnliche Bilder sind keine Kunstwerke?

Warhol, Escher, Colani

Tausendfach verwendete ähnliche Noten sind keine Kunstwerke?

Bach, Mozart, Salieri,

Tausendfach verwendete ähnliche Worte sind keine Kunstwerke?

Shakespeare, Goehte, Schiller, Alighieri

Die Gesamtzusammensetzung machts!
Oder ist das Bike von felixthewolf kein Kunstwerk nur weil er Magura Marta SL an einem Giant MCM hat?



			
				Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> dass nicht jedem jedes Bike gefällt is ja wohl klar und absolut wünschenswert...
> (...)



Ja, aber dann macht bitte ein für den Besitzer gut funktionierendes Bike nicht runter und versucht ihm Änderungen aufzudrücken die er nicht will und/oder braucht!

(Sattelüberhohung ist falsch, Rahmen ist zu groß, Rahmen ist zu klein, falsche Seite fotografiert, falscher Vorbau, falscher Rahmen, falsche Gabel, falsche Marke)


----------



## gurkenfolie (26. Oktober 2004)

> Tausendfach verwendete ähnliche Steine sind somit keine Kunstwerke?
> 
> Akropolis, die Pyramiden, das Colosseum...



die
akropolis / du meinst wohl eher den parthenon tempel, die cheops pyramide und das colosseum 

sehen aber irgendwie so verschieden aus 

ausserdem weisen alle drei bauwerke unterschiede in baukonstruktion und materialauswahl auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner_gs (26. Oktober 2004)

gurkenfolie schrieb:
			
		

> die
> akropolis / du meinst wohl eher den parthenon tempel, die cheops pyramide und das colosseum



Was ich schreibe meine ich!
Auf der Akropolis in Athen gibt es noch ein paar mehr Gebäude als nur den Parthenon Tempel.
Pyramiden (ägyptische) gibt es auch noch ein paar mehr als die Cheops.



			
				gurkenfolie schrieb:
			
		

> sehen aber irgendwie so verschieden aus
> 
> ausserdem weisen alle drei bauwerke unterschiede in baukonstruktion und materialauswahl auf



Ach echt? Dreimal Stein (ich glaube sogar dreimal Sandstein) als Material.
Dreimal "Stein auf Stein" als Baukonstruktion.

Da hier sowieso mittlerweile 90% OT ist.
Natürlich ist ALLES von dem was ich gepostet habe unterschiedlich!
Aber die "Grundzutaten" sind die selben (wie bei den von dir angekreideten tausendfach umgelabelten Bikes, mit denen du wahrscheinlich eigentlich nur die Standard-Taiwanrahmen meinst)


----------



## Gorth (26. Oktober 2004)

ich mag Alubomber!!!

Diese Gallerie ist doch so herrlich vielfaeltig, hier findet jeder seine eigene Masturbiervorlage, ob aus Titan mit ner Fox oder aus Taiwan Alu mit ner Judy SL. Und jetzt habt euch wieder lieb und vertragt euch bevor Principia wieder da ist.


Hm eigentlich muesste ich jetzt ein Bild posten um ontopic zu bleiben aber an meinem Rad gibts (noch) nichts neues....


----------



## gurkenfolie (26. Oktober 2004)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich schreibe meine ich!
> Auf der Akropolis in Athen gibt es noch ein paar mehr Gebäude als nur den Parthenon Tempel.
> Pyramiden (ägyptische) gibt es auch noch ein paar mehr als die Cheops.
> 
> ...



Dreimal "Stein auf Stein" als Baukonstruktion. 
also baukonstruktion ist was anderes  

ich frage mich warum die die alten grieche auf dieses forumniveau herunterziehst, das haben sie wahrlich nicht verdient.

wenn du dich einwenig mit der materie beschaeftigen wuerdest, dann wuerdest du irgendwann mal an den punkt kommen, an dem du begreifen wuerdest, dass aluminium nicht die optimale materialwahl fuer ein mountainbike ist.


----------



## Bateman (26. Oktober 2004)

gurkenfolie schrieb:
			
		

> ... dass aluminium nicht die optimale materialwahl fuer ein mountainbike ist.



na und ???

who cares ???

jeder wie er mag, ob optimal oder total daneben is doch wurscht...

@roadrunner_gs

ich hab noch kein Bike hier kritisiert, von mir aus fährt jeder was er mag, so lange ich mir das kaufen kann was mir gefällt und mir die anderen net gefallen müssen...

Bateman


----------



## felixthewolf (26. Oktober 2004)

ihr macht gerade genau das, was ihr selbst für absoluten quatsch haltet, ihr entfremdet diesen thread.
lasst uns lieber weiter renntaugleiche kunstwerke zeigen, begutachten und kommentieren - wenn möglich ist konstruktive kritik angebracht, alles andere lässt uns nur wieder in diesen alten destruktiven zustand zurückfallen.

also egal, ob ein rahmen, oder sonstige komponente an 1000den serienrädern verbaut, oder im netz unter 1000 verschiedenen namen billigst zu haben ist, es zählt, was man draus baut.

gruss, felix


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (26. Oktober 2004)

So jetzt aber Schluß mit der Diskussion und zurück zum Thema!

Hier sollen Bilder von Bikes gezeigt werden und Kritik ist auch erwünscht. Diese sollte sich aber bitte auch auf das Rad beschränken und nicht jedes mal ausufern. Ich weiß nicht was daran so schwer ist.


----------



## phatlizard (26. Oktober 2004)

M.E.C.Hammer schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt aber Schluß mit der Diskussion und zurück zum Thema!
> 
> Hier sollen Bilder von Bikes gezeigt werden und Kritik ist auch erwünscht. Diese sollte sich aber bitte auch auf das Rad beschränken und nicht jedes mal ausufern. Ich weiß nicht was daran so schwer ist.



Das liegt in der menschlichen Natur!
An einem Stammtisch werden auch 2000 Meinungen über 100 Themen kund getan, ohne dass die anwesenden gleich noch der UNO oder dem Oberschiedsrichter rufen ... 

Die Qualität von Threads steht und fällt von den Leuten, die darin posten.
Hätte ein Herr Roadrunner-GS seine Energie damit verschwendet ein paar schöne Räder rauszusuchen anstatt "früher-war-alles-besser" zu weinen, dann wären uns die folgenden Gallonen von heisser Luft erspart geblieben!

Dieser Thread sieht so aus, als käme auf je einen Forum-User ein Moderator! Benehmt Euch mal wie erwachsene Kinder und klärt wer mit welchen Förmchen im Sandkasten spielen darf alleine!

phaty

P.S.: Jetzt noch eins der schönsten Bikes aus meiner Sammlung - ein KONA HeiHei Titan
P.P.S.: In meiner Sammlung befinden sich 2400 XC-Bike-Fotos - also wenn Ihr hier nicht brav seid werd ich Euch damit überschütten!!


----------



## dubbel (26. Oktober 2004)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Tausendfach verwendete ähnliche Worte sind keine Kunstwerke?
> Shakespeare, Goehte, Schiller, Alighieri


nicht worte. 
du meinst "wörter".

der größte teil des restes ist auch falsch.


----------



## qwert (26. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> phaty
> 
> P.S.: Jetzt noch eins der schönsten Bikes aus meiner Sammlung - ein KONA HeiHei Titan
> P.P.S.: In meiner Sammlung befinden sich 2400 XC-Bike-Fotos - also wenn Ihr hier nicht brav seid werd ich Euch damit überschütten!!



Saugeiles Teilchen !!!  
Ich dachte schon von dir krieg ich nur noch schottenrock-freundliche- eingang-gehhilfen zu sehen   

Äh...Kurbel und Vorbau würde ich überdenken
(Upps...is mir nur rausgerutscht   )


----------



## phatlizard (26. Oktober 2004)

qwert schrieb:
			
		

> Saugeiles Teilchen !!!
> Ich dachte schon von dir krieg ich nur noch schottenrock-freundliche- eingang-gehhilfen zu sehen



Ich kann mir garnicht erklären, warum mich hier niemand Ernst nimmt ... !   







Ich hätte da noch ein geiles Bike, mit cooler Gabel und *mega-stylish* Hintergrund






Pace RC300 - das geilste was Brittanien je auf zwei Räder gestellt hat - und das sag ich obwohl ich mal Orange Importeur war ... !

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qwert (26. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mir garnicht erklären, warum mich hier niemand Ernst nimmt ... !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das dich keiner ernst nimmt, ist doch kein Wunder!
MENSCH, JUNGE...*dir fehlt ein Auge * ...muss doch höllisch weh tun!
Und warum hast du dir "Viel Glück blabla" auf die *Brust tätowieren * lassen??  

PS: Netter Versuch mit dem Pace!
Aber solange ich durch blosses anfassen nicht erkennen kann welches asiatische Schulkind den Rahmen rundgeblasen hat, werde ich es auch nicht huldigen!


----------



## phatlizard (26. Oktober 2004)

qwert schrieb:
			
		

> Netter Versuch mit dem Pace!
> Aber solange ich durch blosses anfassen nicht erkennen kann welches asiatische Schulkind den Rahmen rundgeblasen hat, werde ich es auch nicht huldigen!



Das heisst also Du bevorzugst Taiwan Alu? Ansonsten würde ich diese Aussage nicht verstehen - und das kommt selten vor ...
Ich werd doch nicht etwa nach drei Jahren IBC plötzlich auf jemanden treffen, der mich intellektuell überfordert?


----------



## Einheimischer (26. Oktober 2004)

Ich muss so ein Pace sehr oft huldigen , dass ist allerdings schöner aufgebaut als das von phaty gepostete 

Los tozzi nun poste endlich dein Bike!!! 

Grüße.


----------



## Beelzebub (26. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mir garnicht erklären, warum mich hier niemand Ernst nimmt ... !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bei den beiden tunten im hintergrund würd ich dich auch nicht ernst nehmen  

na immerhin ist mein geliebtes Breezer mit drauf. befummelt und signiert von onkel joe,und immerhin hat es ein rennen erlebt


----------



## Einheimischer (26. Oktober 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> bei den beiden tunten im hintergrund würd ich dich auch nicht ernst nehmen
> 
> na immerhin ist mein geliebtes Breezer mit drauf. befummelt und signiert von onkel joe,und immerhin hat es ein rennen erlebt



Ich dachte das wäre Michelle Hunzicker im Hintergrund wg. dem Tattoo


----------



## qwert (26. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Das heisst also Du bevorzugst Taiwan Alu? Ansonsten würde ich diese Aussage nicht verstehen - und das kommt selten vor ...
> Ich werd doch nicht etwas nach drei Jahren IBC plötzlich auf jemanden treffen, der mich intellektuell überfordert?



Ich würde keine Vergleiche, bezüglich des Intellekts, in einem Fahrradforum anstellen. Es ist wohl eher so, dass ich zu völlig bekloppten Satzstellungen neige.   
(Meine Frau kriegt jedesmal einen "Fön", wenn ich versuche ganz einfache Kündigungsschreiben aufzusetzen   )

PS: 
Ich stehe ganz und gar nicht auf Taiwan? (...Wie kommst du darauf?)
Ich empfinde es aber auch nicht als Gotteslästerung "...auf Taiwan zu stehen". Es ist mir schlicht und ergreifend wurscht!


----------



## phatlizard (26. Oktober 2004)

qwert schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stehe ganz und gar nicht auf Taiwan? (...Wie kommst du darauf?)
> Ich empfinde es aber auch nicht als Gotteslästerung "...auf Taiwan zu stehen". Es ist mir schlicht und ergreifend wurscht!



Also ist Dir klar, dass PACE in England gebraten wird ....


----------



## qwert (26. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Also ist Dir klar, dass PACE in England gebraten wird ....



Das weiss ich nicht   
Ich vermute aber schon!


----------



## phatlizard (26. Oktober 2004)

Der Mann, der Cross Country Racing erfunden hat, signiert eins seiner Fahrräder!






Cross-Country-Kunstwerk! (nur damit es klar ist, dass dieses Bild on-topic ist!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gurkenfolie (26. Oktober 2004)

> Cross-Country-Kunstwerk! (nur damit es klar ist, dass dieses Bild on-topic ist!)



jawollll, bild ist genehmigt.


kaum macht man bischen stunk kommen schon endlich mal paar ordentliche pics für echte männer


----------



## phatlizard (26. Oktober 2004)

gurkenfolie schrieb:
			
		

> jawollll, bild ist genehmigt.



Ich hab allerdings die Befürchtung, dass die Genehmigung eines Bildes von Dir in diesem Forum mal gerade garnix wert ist - bei den vielen Freunden die Du hier hast ...

Wie sagte schon mein guter Freund Beelzebub immer - lieber unbeliebt als unbekannt! Weitermachen ...

phaty
Rockträger


----------



## Beelzebub (26. Oktober 2004)

danke für die steilvorlage großer..........






weils sie so schön sind  total ontopic


----------



## Einheimischer (26. Oktober 2004)

Alle mit Nummer !!! 






von links nach rechts: Rocky Mountain Slayer, Cannondale Jekyl, Nishiki SRI Team, Stevens 8.5.2 ???, Scott Strike, Pace RC 300, K2 Proflex.

Grüße.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (27. Oktober 2004)

So, dann hier hoch ein paar wahre Rennmaschinen mit dem echten Rahmenmaterial


----------



## Cubeteam (27. Oktober 2004)

Ich find, so langsam darf meins auch hier rein   
Rahmen Giant XTC Large
Gabel Rock Shox SID 100 mit Sid Race Casting
Steuersatz Ritchey Pro
Vorbau Syntace F99 254
Barends Ritchey WCS
Lenker Race Face Air Alloy
Schaltgriffe Sram X.0
Bremsen Avid Single Digit 7
Schaltwerk Sram 9.0
Umwerfer Sram 9.0
Laufräder DT 240s Mavic 717 DT Comp
Schnellspanner Mounty
Reifen Schwalbe Black Shark light
Schläuche Continental Latex S36
Innenlager FSA Platinium Pro
Kurbeln FSA Afterburner mit 2 Kettenblättern
Pedale Kore G.A.S.S.
Kette Campagnolo C10
Kassette Shimano Ultegra 12-27
Sattelklemme Giant
Sattelstütze Tune Starkes Stück
Sattel Selle Italia SLR XP
Flaschenhalter Elite Phase Composite

Komplett 9,7 Kg incl. Pedale, Flaschenhalter u. Tacho

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=17089


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pevloc (27. Oktober 2004)

Nachdem ich böse Kritik für mein Foto gekriegt hab, hab ich heute mal meine Digicam mitgenommen und nen Pic geschossen, hoffe das ihr diesmal den Hintergrund besser findet.   






Klar, der Lenkturm muß weg und insgesamt sollte noch irgendwie XTR und ne bessere Bremse dran, aber ich find es sieht geil aus, und darum gings ja im dem Moment!


----------



## Schmirgel (27. Oktober 2004)

Müngstener Brücke?


----------



## Pevloc (27. Oktober 2004)

rischtisch


----------



## Baxx (27. Oktober 2004)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich böse Kritik für mein Foto gekriegt hab, hab ich heute mal meine Digicam mitgenommen und nen Pic geschossen, hoffe das ihr diesmal den Hintergrund besser findet.



Der Hintergrund ist OK, die Beleuchtung allerdings eher mies (viele Teile im Schatten), darueber hinaus ist es von der falschen Seite fotografiert  .

Nein im Ernst, ich finde die Bike-Optik super  . XTR muss nicht sein, finde ich - passt auch farblich nicht so gut.


----------



## fab1o (27. Oktober 2004)

@pevloc

richtig geiles bild!!!!!

weiter so


----------



## Jackass1987 (27. Oktober 2004)

richtig schönes Plätzchen 

richtig romantisch in den Herbstfarben   ......   

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Pevloc (27. Oktober 2004)

> richtig romantisch in den Herbstfarben  ......



Wir können ja mal zusammen mit einer Flasche Wein hin fahren...


----------



## phatlizard (27. Oktober 2004)

Soll ich auch noch einen Kommentar über die Herbstfarben abgeben ...

schöööööööööööööööön ... 

So und jetzt noch ein paar Bikes bitte!

Hat Bateman schon sein Steelman hier gezeigt?


----------



## Jackass1987 (27. Oktober 2004)

lieber nicht  

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Pevloc (27. Oktober 2004)

Schöne Farbe, aber die Starrgabel, passt irgendwie nicht

Ist ja nicht auf Uphill getunt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Musicman (27. Oktober 2004)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Farbe, aber die Starrgabel, passt irgendwie nicht
> 
> Ist ja nicht auf Uphill getunt.



Das hatten wir schon mal mit der Gabel 

Ansonsten: *sabber*


----------



## phatlizard (27. Oktober 2004)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Farbe, aber die Starrgabel, passt irgendwie nicht



 

Top Bemerkung - so eine Steelman Starrgabel passt nun wirklich nicht auf ein Steelman Hardtail MTB - uphill? downhill? flathill? ich dachte wir sind cross country? ...

Oder doch irgendwie Bluna ...???


----------



## Nihil Baxter (27. Oktober 2004)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich böse Kritik für mein Foto gekriegt hab, hab ich heute mal meine Digicam mitgenommen und nen Pic geschossen, hoffe das ihr diesmal den Hintergrund besser findet.




Das ist doch der Aussichtsturm auf der linken Wupperseite (bzw. Remscheider Seite), kann das sein?


----------



## Pevloc (27. Oktober 2004)

ne, das ist der auf der anderen seite, auf der solinger seite, mehr richtung burg. 

PS.: Ich glaub ich hab dich shcon mal  gesehen, dein Bike kommt mir bekannt vor...


----------



## Nihil Baxter (27. Oktober 2004)

Das ist gut möglich. Ich bin sehr oft in den Wupperbergen unterwegs.


----------



## odelay (27. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> So und jetzt noch ein paar Bikes bitte!



na dann eben noch mehr Altmetall in orange:


----------



## qwert (27. Oktober 2004)

So nun gebe ich auch mal was zum besten:

*Kona Explosiv Jahrgang 1990:*
(ein Hammer was Optik angeht  , 
Damals war ich 19Jahre alt und mein Weg führte jeden Tag an einem kleinen
 Bikeshop vorbei wo dieses geile Teilchen ausgestellt war:
(Das ist MEIN PERSÖHNLICHER KULT)





und das ist ein:

*Sunn Exact Jahrgang 2004/5*






*...und worin sind die nun gleich ???
Ich hätte an beiden meine absolute Freude!*


----------



## Timmi (27. Oktober 2004)

qwert schrieb:
			
		

> So nun gebe ich auch mal was zum besten:
> 
> *Kona Explosiv Jahrgang 1990:*
> (ein Hammer was Optik angeht  ,
> ...



Irgendwie zeigt der hier auch die selben an :-(


----------



## qwert (27. Oktober 2004)

Timmi schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie zeigt der hier auch die selben an :-(



    hä????

@pevloc: ...jep, ...schönes Teil
Ich, für meinen Teil, hab dich wieder ganz doll Lieb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorth (27. Oktober 2004)

@pevloc: Sehr schoenes bike, ich finde auch den Spacerturm garnicht so schlimm.


----------



## Tracer (28. Oktober 2004)

Hier noch ein  Bilder von mein Bike !


----------



## roadrunner_gs (28. Oktober 2004)

Noch ein paar (aber leider nicht wirklich alle für ECHTE Männer, da ZUVIELE GÄNGE)


----------



## Deleted 3968 (28. Oktober 2004)

*Räusper* Gutern Tag die Herren/Damen!
Bitte:
http://www.blackbirdsf.org/bikes/images/sycip_mtb/sycip2.jpg


----------



## Pevloc (28. Oktober 2004)

> *Räusper* Gutern Tag die Herren/Damen!



Das ist doch mehr Cross als cc

Die Sattelüberhöhung ist aber schon krass


----------



## Deleted 3968 (28. Oktober 2004)

Nö, Cross wäre es wenn es 29gerle hätte! Hat es aber nicht?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pevloc (28. Oktober 2004)

hmm, stimmt, ich würd son Lenker gern mal paar Runden fahren.


Wieviel cm Sattelüberhöhung sind das und wie ist der Abstand Lenker Sattel?


----------



## Deleted 3968 (28. Oktober 2004)

Der Herr heist John Tonac oder so...
http://www.mtb-classic.de/mtb/yeti/tomacfrodrop300.jpg


----------



## Pevloc (28. Oktober 2004)

Ach so, ich dacht das wäre deins.


----------



## Deleted 3968 (28. Oktober 2004)

Nee, ich hab´keine Schaltung an der Orange. Ich wolte nur ein Beispiel für wahre Größe geben!


----------



## JoeDesperado (28. Oktober 2004)

D666mster schrieb:
			
		

> Der Herr heist John Tonac oder so...
> http://www.mtb-classic.de/mtb/yeti/tomacfrodrop300.jpg



John To*m*ac!!11eins
...damit ich mich auch wieder sinnvollst zu wort melde


----------



## Deleted 3968 (28. Oktober 2004)

Prosac? Tomas?


----------



## Altitude (28. Oktober 2004)

Meinen Spot Ti Singlespeeder kennt Ihr ja schon...den nehm ich immer zum Brötchen-holen...

Hier noch mein Bike für den Weg zum Weinhändler:

ein 94er Marin Team Titanium made by Litespeed
mit 900er XTR, Fox F80RLT, Moots-Teilen, Onza-Ti-Barends, Crossmax UST (bald goldene King-Naben mit 819USt-Felgen) und Cook Bros-Kurbeln (die Ritcheys auf Bild sind schon runter)


----------



## qwert (28. Oktober 2004)

Yes ... TOMAC:


----------



## Blauer Sauser (28. Oktober 2004)

Was der gute John da fährt müsste doch das Carbon-Raleigh mit Titanmuffen und Tioga-Scheibenrad sein, was damals so ca. unglaubliche 10000-12000DM gekostet hat.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (28. Oktober 2004)

qwert schrieb:
			
		

> Yes ... TOMAC:



Ey die Warmduscher!

Fährt als einziger Bergauf wo die anderen Tragen und muss noch nicht mal ausm Sattel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 3968 (28. Oktober 2004)

Tomac! Die geilste Sau von NTV. Ja, das ist das Carbon-Raleigh, aber auf dem Carbon YETI hat er mir besser gefallen!


----------



## roadrunner_gs (28. Oktober 2004)

und hier:


----------



## Toni172 (28. Oktober 2004)

@altitute

voll geiles Bike        würde ich sofort nehmen wenn ich das Geld hätte  . Ist aber sicher unverkäuflich.


----------



## daif (28. Oktober 2004)

sooooooo,
nachdem ich gerade die letzen 10? Seiten gelesen hab und mir gerade die Tränen aus den Augen gewischt hab (vor lachen), muss ich einfach was los werden.

Die Singlespeedfreaks um Phatty sind das BESTE was diesem Fred seit langem passiert ist!!!
Ich selbst bin heilfroh über meine Schaltung aber finde es sehr cool, dass es hier  ein paar Leute gibt die keinen "Scandium-Stock/Stab" in ihrem A.... zementiert haben   
...nicht falsch verstehen, es ist ja nicht die Masse die so spiessig ist, aber nehmt doch mal alles n bisschen lockerer und einfach mal öfter grinsen 
CC-racing-Fred hin oder her...
Mein persönlicher Tipp

Ich hab auch nen Alurahmen und ne Schaltung und bin eigentlich kein Singlespeedfan (im Bezug auf selber fahren) aber ich musste schon derbe schmunzeln wie angepisst hier einige (wenn auch wenige) reagieren nur weil ein bike "wahrscheinlich" nicht ne reine CC-Racing-Feile ist...tzztzztzztzztzz

btw...hmmmm so ein leckerer Nöll Stahlrahmen...hmmmm

also eeeeaaaaasssyyyy,
grüße,
ein Unwürdiger


----------



## skyline (28. Oktober 2004)

Mhm, darf ich jetzt oder darf ich nich? Mein Rad hier...? Immer diese Fragen, aber egal, kann zwar nicht mit Raleighs, Marin Titans und Konsorten mithalten und hat auch noch nie Rennluft geschnuppert(kommt aber  ) trotzdem kann man Crosscountry damit fahren und in meinen Augen ists auch ein Kunstwerk. So fertig hugh, ich habe gesprochen. 






größer in der Gallery, da gibts auch Teile und Gewicht. Ich hoffe der Hintergrund ist genehm und die Kameraposition optimal gewählt, um mit der Sattelüberhöhung zu anzugeben...

cheers, nils


----------



## Altitude (28. Oktober 2004)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Fährt als einziger Bergauf wo die anderen Tragen und muss noch nicht mal ausm Sattel.



unbestätigten Gerüchten zu Folge soll er nachdem er das Klicken des Auslösers gehört hat, vom Rad gestiegen sein...


----------



## icke (28. Oktober 2004)

Was bedeutet eigentlich das EURE in "Eure Cross - Country Kunstwerke !"
Nicht das mir die Räder nicht gefallen aber es geht doch nicht um EURE IRGENDWO IM NETZ GEFUNDENEN


----------



## roadrunner_gs (28. Oktober 2004)

"Eure Cross-Country-Kunstwerke"

Kommt ganz darauf an, ob man das Euro so definiert, dass es MIR gehören muss, oder ob es für MICH einfach nur ein Kunstwerk ist...


----------



## skyline (28. Oktober 2004)

Nicht schon wieder diskutieren!!!!!!!!!11111Eins

Erfreut euch doch einfach an schönen Rädern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 3968 (28. Oktober 2004)

Also ich als Sozialarbeiter will da schon mal drüber reden! Jemand Gebäck und Tee?

Damals:http://home.rhein-zeitung.de/~mstab/mtb/ultimate220801klein.jpg


----------



## daif (28. Oktober 2004)

@skyline
eins der wenigen Cähnondeils die mir gefallen
cooles bike   ....und übrigens, ich zähle es auf jedenfall zu CC, da die Sitzposition (zumindest auf dem Foto) sehr rückenmordend aussieht


----------



## phatlizard (28. Oktober 2004)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ein paar (aber leider nicht wirklich alle für ECHTE Männer, da ZUVIELE GÄNGE)



Du siehst das ganz falsch rum ...
Singlespeeder fahren ja nur mit einem Gang, weil man dabei immer aus dem Sattel muss - und das ist notwendig weil wir so unglaublich dicke Eier haben ... !

Jedes Forum braucht einen thread wie diesen, sonst kann man ja gleich abschalten! Ich meine über was will man denn nach einem Jahr noch neues diskutieren - die Lieblingsgeschmackrichtung beim Power-Gel? Oder wie geil die neue Mach3 die Beine glatt macht?
In meinem "Europa-Rad"-Thread will ja keiner von Euch mit Daddy reden - also geht es eben hier weiter ... !

Ich kann ja immer nur von den XC-Rädern reden, die ich mal besessen habe - weil mein neues kommt ja erst ...






Germans Batbike ... abfallendes Oberrohr Made in 1990


----------



## roadrunner_gs (28. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Du siehst das ganz falsch rum ...
> Singlespeeder fahren ja nur mit einem Gang, weil man dabei immer aus dem Sattel muss - und das ist notwendig weil wir so unglaublich dicke Eier haben ... !



Dacht ich es mir doch...  



			
				phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Jedes Forum braucht einen thread wie diesen, sonst kann man ja gleich abschalten! Ich meine über was will man denn nach einem Jahr noch neues diskutieren - die Lieblingsgeschmackrichtung beim Power-Gel? Oder wie geil die neue Mach3 die Beine glatt macht?



 *g* dann guck mal in mein Fotoalbum, 3. Bild. So fahre ich bei Rennen mit (und ernte nur Kopfschüttler  , aber ein bischen Style und Spaß muss ja immerhin sein, was?)



			
				phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> In meinem "Europa-Rad"-Thread will ja keiner von Euch mit Daddy reden - also geht es eben hier weiter ... !



Ja, das finde ich auch traurig! In letzter Zeit ist hier im CC-(Unter)Forum aber sowieso merkwürdig ruhig geworden...



			
				phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann ja immer nur von den XC-Rädern reden, die ich mal besessen habe - weil mein neues kommt ja erst ...



na hoffentlich!  

p.s.: Der schwarze Rahmen im Hintergrund in meinem Fotoalbum ist mein alter MTB-Rahmen, das wird nen Singlespeeder. Mit Triathlonlenker! *g* (mit irgendwas muss man ja auffallen!)


----------



## phatlizard (28. Oktober 2004)

Wir kriegen hier schon wieder leben in die Bude ... wenn "wir" uns das erstmal vorgenommen haben geht das auch!

Wer gerne mal Singlespeeds in ihrer natürlich Umgebung erleben möchte - Bergwerke, Sessellifte, Kneipen oder Punkrock-Clubs der kann sich gerne mal 2005 dem GBBC anschliessen - wir planen ein Crosscountry-Rennen, das in der Form in Deutschland noch nie da war - und es ist auch ziemlich ernsthaftig angelegt ... naja so ernst wir eben können!
Stay tuned!

SATTELÜBERHÖHUNG??? Ihr wollt Sattelüberhöhung????? Okay dann kommt hier das Bike von Nightfire dem GBBC-Champion 2004 aus England - der fährt fast jeden von Euch mit nem Singlespeeder ins Nirvana!


----------



## phatlizard (28. Oktober 2004)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> grüße,
> ein Unwürdiger



Naja Ehre wem Ehre gebürt - Dein Bergwerk ist immerhin sehr geschmacksicher aufgebaut! Ein richtig geiles Rad wirkt ja nicht durch das was die Waage anzeigt, sondern durch den Gesamteindruck - und Leute die sich über schwere Reifen aufregen lach ich immer aus wenn sie mit dem Noppenkondom am Rand stehen und Notreperaturen vollführen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guerilla (28. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

>



OHA!

welch geniales rad. mehr bilder bitte!


----------



## roadrunner_gs (28. Oktober 2004)

doppelpost, gab nen serverfehler


----------



## roadrunner_gs (28. Oktober 2004)

doppelpost, gab nen serverfehler


----------



## roadrunner_gs (28. Oktober 2004)

@phatlizard: akzeptiert?


----------



## phatlizard (28. Oktober 2004)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> @phatlizard: akzeptiert?



Kann ich von meinem Recht der Aussageverweigerung gebrauch machen?

Noch was für Liebhaber Englischen Stahls!

Das Ferrous und sein Bruder


----------



## Bateman (28. Oktober 2004)

@roadrunner

also DU würdest ja echt schöne Bikes oder Bilder von Dir posten...aber die sind viiiiiiiiiiiiel zu klein...

sag mal wie DU das machst mit dem verkleinern...falls DU nicht klar kommst gibts da ein nettes kleines Programm namens Irfanview, mit dem kannste Bilder von 3000x2000 so verkleinern, dass die Quali stimmt, die Grösse etwa bei 800x600 is und man es trotzdem noch hochladen kann...

Bateman

PS: heute ne kleine Tour gefahren, achtung, nochmal Singlespeeder. Blizzard konverted...


----------



## qwert (28. Oktober 2004)

*<sarkasmus ein>*
Was findet ihr nur an diesen Produkten!
Produziert von Leuten, die noch rohes Fleisch essen und die Muttis morgens mit Lockenwickler und Bademantel zum Einkaufen gehen?
...
Das sind Wilde!
...
Rechnen noch immer im Dutzend/Oz/Zoll/Feet/Inch/  
...
Also manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, dass das Auseinanderbewegen dieser Insel vom Festland nichts mit Kontinentaldrift zu tun hat...
...sonder, dass die alle heimlich die Padeln rausholen um von uns Europäern wegzukommen.
*<sarkasmus aus>*

 
Apropos:  "...Feindbilder sind was feines..." Zitat: Phaty   

Und nun dürft ihr auf mich einschlagen!


----------



## Nihil Baxter (28. Oktober 2004)

Das Blizzard gefällt mir sehr gut! die Kombination weisser Rahmen/Kurbel/HS33 ist wirklich gelungen!


----------



## Musicman (28. Oktober 2004)

qwert schrieb:
			
		

> *<sarkasmus ein>*
> 
> ...
> Das sind Wilde!
> ...



     
Sorry for OT


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (28. Oktober 2004)

Ist erst zwei Wochen alt und hab schon 5000hm damit runter.
Sorry, leider weiß ich nicht wie das mit den Miniaturansichten funktioniert, deswegen guckt doch bitte hier!!   

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/33435

Kann mir das mal jemand erklären, das mit den Miniansichten?  
Danke!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bateman (28. Oktober 2004)

hey, wenn dein Bild net soo gross wär hätt ich es dir reingestellt, Du musst eigentlich nur den link, der unter deinem Bild angezeigt wird, kopieren, dann wird es hier im Text angezeigt, musst es dann auch nimmer als Anhang dran hängen...aber wie gesagt, in der Grösse wär es nix für Modemuser...

Bateman


----------



## Bateman (28. Oktober 2004)

ach so, miniansicht, dafür muss da Bild glaube unter 100 kb gross sein, dann kannste es als Anhang machen, aber im Text is schöner

Bateman


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (28. Oktober 2004)

Danke Bateman!!! Muß ich mal meine Bilder schrumpfen!!!


----------



## roadrunner_gs (29. Oktober 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> @roadrunner
> 
> also DU würdest ja echt schöne Bikes oder Bilder von Dir posten...aber die sind viiiiiiiiiiiiel zu klein...
> 
> ...



Tja, leider habe ich auf Arbeit nur das profane MSPaint zur Verfügung...
Deshalb sorry!


----------



## eHarzer (29. Oktober 2004)

Anfang der Saison 2004
Ort: Harz


----------



## dupa (29. Oktober 2004)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> ja, da freut sich auch einer  Danke!
> 
> 
> @qwert:
> ...



hey , finde die räder allesamt geil ,    
 könntest vielleicht ne grobe teilenliste nennen?


----------



## 007ike (29. Oktober 2004)

Wo is den dein Helm?


----------



## qwert (29. Oktober 2004)

Elitespecie schrieb:
			
		

> Anfang der Saison 2004
> Ort: Harz



...Schickes Foto!  

Aber...
Die Socken bitte demnächst in Schwarz.
Und den Helm (natürlich in Schwarz) auf´m Kopp oder in der Hand!
Sonst läuft du Gefahr als Offtopic (...Raceuntauglich) hier durch zu gehen 

"König Styleyourbike" hat gesprochen...
...man möge mir wieder mein Zepter und den Weinkelch (...schlürf...) reichen.


----------



## eHarzer (29. Oktober 2004)

qwert schrieb:
			
		

> ...Schickes Foto!
> 
> Aber...
> Die Socken bitte demnächst in Schwarz.
> ...




ha,
der Helm hängt beim Fotografen am Lenker und die Socken
sind schwarz grau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qwert (29. Oktober 2004)

Elitespecie schrieb:
			
		

> ha,
> der Helm hängt beim Fotografen am Lenker und die Socken
> sind schwarz grau



...somit sei dir Verziehen


----------



## Col. Kurtz (29. Oktober 2004)

...und das schutzblech ist ein verbrechen...


----------



## harryhallers (29. Oktober 2004)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> ...und das schutzblech ist ein verbrechen...


Die Wasserflasche und die 70 Grad Barends auch


----------



## Beach90 (29. Oktober 2004)

immerhin biste auf den wegen des Hartz IV clubs unterwegs =)


----------



## Pevloc (29. Oktober 2004)

Also mir gefallen die verrosteten Bodenverankerungen voll nicht...


----------



## phatlizard (29. Oktober 2004)

So bevor die Kommentar noch unverständlicher werden - neues Futter für die Meute.
Noch ein Ferrous von einem Forumsmitglied (schon wieder eine Engländer) und ja schon wieder Singlespeed - weil das nun mal die schönsten sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmi (29. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> So bevor die Kommentar noch unverständlicher werden - neues Futter für die Meute.
> Noch ein Ferrous von einem Forumsmitglied (schon wieder eine Engländer) und ja schon wieder Singlespeed - weil das nun mal die schönsten sind!



Die Flammen mag ich nicht leiden aber sonst ein wirklich schönes Rad.

Gruß Tim


----------



## Schmirgel (29. Oktober 2004)

Phatty, wahrscheinlich übersehe ich was. Aber wie spannt der die Kette?


----------



## phatlizard (29. Oktober 2004)

Timmi schrieb:
			
		

> Die Flammen mag ich nicht leiden aber sonst ein wirklich schönes Rad.



Und um uns das mitzuteilen clickst Du "Zitat" und postest die vier Riesen Bilder nochmal???

Top Leistung!


----------



## phatlizard (29. Oktober 2004)

Schmirgel schrieb:
			
		

> Phatty, wahrscheinlich übersehe ich was. Aber wie spannt der die Kette?



Mit EBB Innenlager


----------



## skyline (29. Oktober 2004)

Schmirgel schrieb:
			
		

> Phatty, wahrscheinlich übersehe ich was. Aber wie spannt der die Kette?




Guckst du Tretlager, siehst du Excenter. 

:edit: und wiedermal war die Echse schneller...


----------



## 007ike (29. Oktober 2004)

Wo kann man den so was schönes kaufen? Gibts doch bestimmt auch als shiftermodel?


----------



## phatlizard (29. Oktober 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Wo kann man den so was schönes kaufen?



Wenn man mit dem Erbauer einen säuft und er dich danach immer noch mag baut er Dir eins! (Ohne Schei$$!) - ist immerhin ein Engländer!

Links: Raoul beim SSWC2004








			
				007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts doch bestimmt auch als shiftermodel?



Nein!


Das Rad des Herren sieht übrigens so aus:


----------



## 007ike (29. Oktober 2004)

WOW das wäre ja fast ein Grund um umzusteigen  
Ich saufe gerne englisches Bier. Am liebsten aber Schottisches! Das mögen aber die Engländer nicht. Ich würde die Herausvorderung des Engländers an nehmen!


----------



## Northern lite (29. Oktober 2004)

Wie schade, leider hat dieser Threat nichts mehr damit zu tun wie er mal geplant war.

Ich hab mich immer gefreut wenns ne Mail gab, das wieder was neues gepostet wurde. Leider wird momentan diese Freude nach dem Auftauchen von Phati und Konsorten stark geschmälert (bitte nicht ganz persönlich nehmen). Ich denke das ist nicht der richtige Ort um Singlespeeder zu posten.

Sicher sind das zum Teil sehr schöne Bikes, die ich mich auch gern anschaue, dann aber bitte in einem Threat der dazu paßt.

@Phati: warum meinst Du, dass Du diesem Threat Leben einhauchen mußt?? Selbst wenn dem so sein sollte, weshalbt maßt Du es Dir an, diesen Threat zuzuspamen??? Bleib doch einfach in Deinem Classic und Singlespeedforum. Du hast jetzt die Leute darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass es Euch noch gibt. Wenn sie Interesse haben, werden sie Euer Forum sicher besuchen (so wie ich es auch ab und an tue).

Nichts für Ungut, aber das ist halt meine persönliche Meinung. Singlespeed ist hier halt völlig Offtopic und auch ein "IBC-Member des Jahres 2003" sollte sich hier an die Regeln halten. 

Schlagt jetzt bitte nicht gleich alle auf mich ein, ich bin sicher nicht der einzige der so denkt.

Northern lite


----------



## phatlizard (29. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab gerade ein Tränchen verdrückt ...

Muss gleich mal Rikman schreiben, dass er eine Automatische Funktion einbaut, die alle drei Tage dieses Posting automatisch wiederbringt - denn irgendwo hab ich das schon mal gelesen ... !

Ausserdem muss ich dringend mal Joe Breeze, Tom Ritchey, John Tomac und die anderen anschreiben, die sollen mir doch mal genau erklären was Cross Country Racing eigentlich ist ... denn offensichtlich kapier ich das ja nicht! (Mein erstes XC Rennen 1989 World-Cup Berlin mit nem Rad da dürfte ich hier wahrscheinlich nicht mal mit zum Bäcker fahren: Specialized Stumpjumper Comp)

Das können wir auch gerne mal den Cross-Country-Marathon etc. Rennern erzählen die schon seit zwei Jahren immer nur noch auf dem Singlespeeder unterwegs sind.

Erspart mir das Gejammere über Euren schönen Thread - denn wie auch heute Morgen wieder bei dem Harz Biker (mir hat das Specialized super gefallen) geht es anschliessend lediglich darum sich gegenseitig mit den dämlichsten Kommentaren zu überbieten - Schutzblech? Wasserflasche??? ... supi ...!

Seit ich hier Bilder poste bekomme ich täglich Nachfragen nach noch mehr Bildern die ich gerne per email befriedige. Allerdings ist es schei$$egal ob bei einem Rad eine Schaltung dran ist oder nicht - man kann sich immer noch an der Ästhetik oder der Technik erfreuen - das allerdings nur wenn man einfach ein Radfahrer ist und nicht ein "Cross-Country-Superstar" - hauptsache noch eine Schublade auf!

Ach übrigens in den UCI Statuten für XC Rennen gibt es keine Beschränkungen was die Gänge angeht - nach unten nicht und nicht nach oben ...! Sogar 700c Felgen sind jetzt ja legal!

Tja Pech

phaty

P.S.: Ich werd einen Teufel tun, Leute auf uns "aufmerksam zu machen" - unser Boot ist voll - wir sind total elitär!
P.P.S.: Warum kommen hier einige immer so weinerlich rüber - kämpft doch mal wie Männer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Northern lite (29. Oktober 2004)

@phati: 

möge Er sich doch von hier entfernen


----------



## phatlizard (29. Oktober 2004)

Northern lite schrieb:
			
		

> OK, dann sag ich es deutlich, da Du es ja nicht verstehst:
> 
> Verpiß Dich!!!!!!!



Ach Gottchen jetzt bin ich aber erschrocken ... !
Blutdruck noch okay? Tu Dir nicht weh mein Junge.


----------



## guerilla (29. Oktober 2004)

einfach ignorieren herr phaty.

gibt genug leute hier die sich an deinen schönen bildern erfreuen, ich zum Beispiel.


----------



## phatlizard (29. Oktober 2004)

guerilla schrieb:
			
		

> einfach ignorieren herr phaty.



Nur keine Sorge - ich kleb wie Kacke am Schuh ...
Man wird ja nicht "IBC Mitglied des Jahres" indem man sich von Exilostfriesn auf Plastikrädern aus dem Ring brüllen lässt!

Nächstes Jahr tret ich nicht an, dann hat vielleicht auch mal wieder ein Mann mit Schaltung eine Chance - tut mir ja echt leid ...

Oder? Och nööö ...!

Phaty
Still Standing


----------



## Fettkloß (29. Oktober 2004)

ich versteh den sinn von singlesp. immer noch nicht so richtig doch die bikes sind teilweise superschön .

also bitte weiter fotos usw. und zwar genau hier damit die heulsusen was zu heulen haben


----------



## phatlizard (29. Oktober 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> ich versteh den sinn von singlesp. immer noch nicht so richtig



Es gibt keinen - aber pssssst nicht weiterverraten ... !


----------



## gurkenfolie (29. Oktober 2004)

> ich versteh den sinn von singlesp. immer noch nicht so richtig



phatty`s existenzberechtigung


----------



## phatlizard (29. Oktober 2004)

gurkenfolie schrieb:
			
		

> phatty`s existenzberechtigung



Da ist was dran


----------



## Beach90 (29. Oktober 2004)

gebt mal euren senf ab zu meinem Schülerbike :











noch en bissl teschnik :

Geometrie
All Terrain / Comfort specific Design 

Gabel
Answer Manitou Black Super Air, 80mm Federweg, Zugstufendämpfung einstellbar

 Steuersatz
Tange Aheadset 

Schaltwerk
Shimano Deore XT 2004 

Umwerfer
Shimano Deore 2004 

Schaltgriffe
Shimano Deore 2004 

Bremsgriffe
Magura HS-33 vollhydraulische Felgenbremse

Bremsen
Magura HS-33 vollhydraulische Felgenbremse 

Naben
Iridium XPro gedichtet

 Zahnkranz
Shimano Deore, 11-32 

Felgen
Iridium Comp Hohlkammerfelgen, CNCgefräste Flanken 

Reifen
Continental Explorer 

Kurbeln
Shimano Hyperdrive 4-Arm

 Kettenblätter
42/32/22 

Innenlager
Cartridge, gedichtet 

Vorbau
Canyon Ahead 

Lenker
Iridium lite

Sattel
Selle Italia SLR XP

 Sattelstütze
Iridium Extra Lite 

Pedale
shimao klickies   

Farbe
Sterling Silver / Brillant Blue

ab weihnachten mit XT kurbel+umwerfer
seit nicht zu hart , das ist schließlich ein schülerbike   
gruß beach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Musicman (29. Oktober 2004)

Für mich immer noch ungeschlagen ( ausser das Piss Off von Bateman: du wolle verkaufe?):


----------



## m.a.t. (29. Oktober 2004)

@Northern lite: Sag mal, was war denn bei dir im Kaffee. Ich finde der Thread hat doch auf den letzten Seiten extrem an Klasse zugelegt -endlich mal nicht schon wieder diese langweiligen schwarzen Räder. Ist doch egal wieviele Gänge an den Teilen dran sind  



			
				Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> gebt mal euren senf ab zu meinem Schülerbike :


Obwohl ich ja Versandbikes grundsätzlich nix abgewinnen kann, finde ich dein Bike sehr stimmig aufgebaut. Schön finde ich den blauen Hinterbau, das ist ein guter Konstrast zum Grau vorne.
hähä, Kette aufs grosse Blatt, yes  
matthias


----------



## Beach90 (29. Oktober 2004)

na komm ich als schüler bin froh so en "gutes" bike zu haben , is mir doch egal ob´s en versand bike ist oder nicht , ich hab lange genug dadrauf hingespart   
kann mir halt im moment nix bessers leisten ... aber is doch egal wo die kette rehcts liegt   

musicman , nettes bike aber der spacer ... uiiii!


----------



## Martin M (29. Oktober 2004)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> seit nicht zu hart , das ist schließlich ein schülerbike
> gruß beach


Was meinst Du, wie mein ersten Bike ausgesehen hat -  
Das Rad ist voll ok. 
Und ein sauteures Bike macht noch keinen Superbiker. Hauptsache, Du hast ordentlich Spaß damit.


----------



## phatlizard (29. Oktober 2004)

Ich finde es den Hammer, wie das Canyon Steilkurven bewältigt!!!






Ausserdem isses einfach schön ... ausdiemaus!

phaty


----------



## Deleted 3968 (29. Oktober 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts doch bestimmt auch als shiftermodel?



Der is´ Gut!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (29. Oktober 2004)

ohhh mannnnnnnn!!!!
wie ich diese bikeforen HASSE!!!!

seit ich hier das erste RM Blizzard gesehen hab hab ich mich neu verliebt   
...irgendwann hol ich mir auch noch eins soviel steht fest. (oder doch ein Nöll M5 Space?)

@musicman
geiles Teil, aber der Riser wär nicht mein Fall
(..übrigens, spinnst du dein bike hier zu posten? Stahl= Schrott hab ich hier mal gehört    )


----------



## Martin M (29. Oktober 2004)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> irgendwann hol ich mir auch noch eins soviel steht fest.
> ...


2005 ohne Canti-Sockel.


----------



## Northern lite (29. Oktober 2004)

@Beach90

ich wäre froh gewesen, als Schüler so ein Bike fahren zu dürfen. Ist doch klasse das Teil. Insbesondere die Gabel ist hervorragend   und schließlich ist die ja zum größten Teil für das fahrverhalten verantwortlich.

Ausserdem: wer ganz oben anfängt kann sich nicht weiter steigern


----------



## Beach90 (29. Oktober 2004)

Northern lite schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem: wer ganz oben anfängt kann sich nicht weiter steigern



mhmm also wenn du gesehen hättest mit was ich vorher trainiert hab ..puh ... schlepp mal en 17 kilo HT nen berg hoch , danach biste platt , aber als das hier dann kam ... also ich flieg nurnoch berge hoch =)
nee ich bin auch vollauf zufrieden damidt   
lg beach


----------



## Running Man (29. Oktober 2004)

Also erstmal danke an Phaty! Der Thread hat einen Anschub bekommen und die SSP Bikes sind mindestens genau so Cross-Country wie andere hier gezeigte Räder. Um ehrlich zu sein: Ich habe unter den SSP´lern verhältnismäßig mehr Bikes gesehen die den Namen "Kunstwerk" verdienen. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass die meisten auch "Handcraftet" sind. Jedenfalls inspirieren die Teile ungemein. Punkt.

Also Phaty, dann kleb mal weiter am Forenschuh!  

Gruß, Running


----------



## phatlizard (29. Oktober 2004)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> "Kunstwerk"



Jones Bikes - eigentlich eine Singlespeed-Marke - aber mit Schaltungsmodel.
Ich hab Euch extra die Bilder von der Weichei-Version rausgesucht, damit es nicht so weh tut ... Lieferzeit übrigens ca. 18 Monate.


----------



## forca (29. Oktober 2004)

hallo, 

irgendjemand hat hier gefragt wofür die Bezeichnung "S.I.D." auf Rock Shox Gabeln steht.

Kann sein dass es bereits beantwortet wurde, ich habe aber keine Lust alle Antworten zu durchsuchen.

Superlight
Integrated 
Design


----------



## Musicman (29. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Jones Bikes - eigentlich eine Singlespeed-Marke - aber mit Schaltungsmodel.
> Ich hab Euch extra die Bilder von der Weichei-Version rausgesucht, damit es nicht so weh tut ... Lieferzeit übrigens ca. 18 Monate.



Sorry, aber Damenräder?


----------



## phatlizard (29. Oktober 2004)

Musicman schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber Damenräder?



Troll


----------



## Musicman (29. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Troll


Ich geh ja schon....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (29. Oktober 2004)

Musicman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich geh ja schon....



Nix da hiergeblieben wird ... kämpf wie ein echter XC-Mann - Ellenbogen raus und jammern!

phaty


----------



## Musicman (29. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Nix da hiergeblieben wird ... kämpf wie ein echter XC-Mann - Ellenbogen raus und jammern!
> 
> phaty



Sir Yes Sir!


----------



## foenfrisur (29. Oktober 2004)

mal so am rande bemerkt....
die pic´s die sir phatblizard hier zum besten gibt sind es unbestreitbar auch   


und cc geht auch mit nem ss zu fahren, wenn man kann


----------



## rkersten (30. Oktober 2004)

So hier mal was aktuelles von mir ... demnächst werde ich mir einen neuen Rahmen zulegen, entweder einen Endorfin Speed II, Haibike Haiend oder ein Specialized S-Wors MS ... mal sehen.
Derzeit warte ich noch auf meine Carbonsattelstütze und meine XT Umwerfer.
Eine detailierte Liste aller verbauten Parts gibts *hier* .. dort gibts es auch noch mehr Bilder, nur sind die meisten davon nicht mehr ganz altuell.


----------



## jruckdeschel (30. Oktober 2004)

So, hier ist mein Rad

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/71036/size/big/sort/1/cat/540


http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/71037/size/big/sort/1/cat/540


Rahmen Kinesis Superlight
Antrieb Shimano XT mit Sram Rocket Shiftern
Lenker FSA XC 180
Vorbau FSA XC 115
Easton Sattelstütze
Magura Julie 2004 Bremsen

CU Jörg


----------



## phatlizard (30. Oktober 2004)

jruckdeschel schrieb:
			
		

> So, hier ist mein Rad
> 
> http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/71036/size/big/sort/1/cat/540
> 
> ...



GRUNDGÜTIGER - Ne Fototapete ...

Hier nochmal in klein - dann haben auch die Modem-User Spass


----------



## Martin M (30. Oktober 2004)

jruckdeschel schrieb:
			
		

> So, hier ist mein Rad
> ...


Nicht schlecht   
Aber: Das mit der Zugverlegung am Sitzrohr solltest Du noch mal üben


----------



## BEAVER (30. Oktober 2004)

Dann will ich meins mal auch hier reinstellen, wie es im Moment ausssieht. 
Sobald es wieder fahrfertig ist gibts auch bessere Bilder


----------



## nordstadt (30. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Northern lite schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich liebe es wenn editierte Beiträge noch in den Zitaten stehen - das ist dann so 2mal geteert und gefedert!

I freu Mi

Chris

So jetzt noch das Alibibild...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jruckdeschel (30. Oktober 2004)

> Zitat von Martin M
> Aber: Das mit der Zugverlegung am Sitzrohr solltest Du noch mal üben


  
Klärst Du mich mal auf? (Aber Bitte nur zum Thema Zugverlegen)

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Schmirgel (30. Oktober 2004)

>>Klärst Du mich mal auf? (Aber Bitte nur zum Thema Zugverlegen)

Schau doch mal ein paar andere Bilder an 

Ansonsten nettes Radl. Stimmig aufgebaut. Die silbernen Außenhüllen sind Geschmackssache; der Jeansschoner natürlich hässlich (aber wenn du damit halt täglich fährst...); auch als Easton-Freund fände ich eine FSA-Stütze hübscher (auch farblich wegen der roten Spielereien am Cockpit); für die Klingel wirst du hier wahrscheinlich geteert - ich finde die an einem Racer gar nicht sooo dumm  Nix ist bei einem Hobbyrennen nerviger als das ständige "achtung links/rechts/geradeaus"-Geschreie... Hmm... vielleicht sollte ich mal schneller fahren...


----------



## Martin M (30. Oktober 2004)

jruckdeschel schrieb:
			
		

> Klärst Du mich mal auf? (Aber Bitte nur zum Thema Zugverlegen)
> 
> Gruß Jörg


Aber sicher!
Die Hüllen sind etwas zu lang, dadurch hat man erhöhte Reibung, und außerdem sieht es nur mäßig aus.


----------



## qwert (31. Oktober 2004)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> So hier mal was aktuelles von mir ... demnächst werde ich mir einen neuen Rahmen zulegen, entweder einen Endorfin Speed II, Haibike Haiend oder ein Specialized S-Wors MS ... mal sehen.
> Derzeit warte ich noch auf meine Carbonsattelstütze und meine XT Umwerfer.
> Eine detailierte Liste aller verbauten Parts gibts *hier* .. dort gibts es auch noch mehr Bilder, nur sind die meisten davon nicht mehr ganz altuell.


...ist das deine normale Sitzposition?

Dann wär der Hobel aber nen büschen zu groß.


----------



## qwert (31. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> GRUNDGÜTIGER - Ne Fototapete ...
> 
> Hier nochmal in klein - dann haben auch die Modem-User Spass



ähh... hab auch noch ne Frage:

Der Kunststoffring an der Kurbel ...brauchst du den unbedingt?


----------



## Coffee (31. Oktober 2004)

qwert schrieb:
			
		

> ähh... hab auch noch ne Frage:
> 
> Der Kunststoffring an der Kurbel ...brauchst du den unbedingt?




braucht er sicher, damit es ihm die jeans nciht reinzieht ins kettenblatt wenns auf eisdielentour geht   


zur zugverlegung. würde ich sicher auch andert lösen. mich stört auch, das beide züge auf der gleichen seite des sitzrohres sind. ich hätte den für den umwerfer ganz links verlegt an den oberrohrösen udn dann auch links vorbei am sattelrohr. und natürlich deutlich einkürzen.


grüße coffee

P.S. wartet mal, bis meine neue CC schleuder fertig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (31. Oktober 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> wartet mal, bis meine neue CC schleuder fertig ist.



Du wirst doch hier keine Singlespeeder posten wollen ... !!!

Da fällt mir wieder der Blick von Hanka Kupfernagel auf Dein Rad beim Wasgau-Marathon ein ... das sind Momente für die lebt man ...


----------



## Coffee (31. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Du wirst doch hier keine Singlespeeder posten wollen ... !!!
> 
> Da fällt mir wieder der Blick von Hanka Kupfernagel auf Dein Rad beim Wasgau-Marathon ein ... das sind Momente für die lebt man ...




also wieso denn nicht    darf man mit seinem singlespeed nciht cross the country fahren?  

coffee


----------



## phatlizard (31. Oktober 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> also wieso denn nicht    darf man mit seinem singlespeed nciht cross the country fahren?
> 
> coffee



Doch man darf es nur nicht erzählen, man löst damit unweigerlich einen schweren Minderwertigkeitskomplex bei einigen aus!
Ich erinnere mich noch schön an den langen Aufstieg in Lemberg, als JJ aus Holland mit seinem Singlespeeder ca. 30 Jungprofis stehen lies (irgendwelche B-Kader-Jugendliche glaub ich) und einer davon oben angekommen vom Rad stieg und sagte mit jammernder Stimme "Schei$$e ich bin gerade von einem Singlespeeder überholt worden ... !" ... so werden Karrieren zerstört ...


----------



## Coffee (31. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Doch man darf es nur nicht erzählen, man löst damit unweigerlich einen schweren Minderwertigkeitskomplex bei einigen aus!
> Ich erinnere mich noch schön an den langen Aufstieg in Lemberg, als JJ aus Holland mit seinem Singlespeeder ca. 30 Jungprofis stehen lies (irgendwelche B-Kader-Jugendliche glaub ich) und einer davon oben angekommen vom Rad stieg und sagte mit jammernder Stimme "Schei$$e ich bin gerade von einem Singlespeeder überholt worden ... !" ... so werden Karrieren zerstört ...




 ok, also WEITERMACHEN   


coffee


----------



## rkersten (31. Oktober 2004)

qwert schrieb:
			
		

> ...ist das deine normale Sitzposition?
> 
> Dann wÃ¤r der Hobel aber nen bÃ¼schen zu groÃ.



Ach nee .. was meinsten wieso ich mir einen neuen Rahmen zulegen will 
Aber auf dem Foto ist auch nich ganz meine normale Sattelposition - die ist noch vom letzt Biketransport. Normalerweise ist der Sattel noch so gute 3cm weiter drauÃen. Sie Bilder ein meinem Bikeprofil. Aber nen bisschen zu GroÃ ist der Rahmen trotzdem.

Wo ich auch gleich mal ne Frage hab ... stimmt es das der Endorfin Rahmen mit 440mm RH so ca. 1650g wiegt? das wÃ¤re nen bisschen viel, weil der der HaiEnd Rahmen von Hai Bike nur 1400g wiegt und das bei einer RH von 460 mm ... noch dazu kommt das der Hai Bike Rahmen 100 â¬ gÃ¼nstiger ist.


----------



## jruckdeschel (31. Oktober 2004)

qwert schrieb:
			
		

> ähh... hab auch noch ne Frage:
> 
> Der Kunststoffring an der Kurbel ...brauchst du den unbedingt?



Nee brauch ich eigentlich nicht, mich hat er nur noch nie gestört; ich montier ihn bei Gelegenheit mal ab.  
Und wenn das Wetter mal richtig mies ist und ich richtig viel Lust habe werde ich die Schaltzüge neu verlegen.  


Gruß Jörg


----------



## phatlizard (31. Oktober 2004)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ich auch gleich mal ne Frage hab ... stimmt es das der Endorfin Rahmen mit 440mm RH so ca. 1650g wiegt? das wäre nen bisschen viel, weil der der HaiEnd Rahmen von Hai Bike nur 1400g wiegt und das bei einer RH von 460 mm ... noch dazu kommt das der Hai Bike Rahmen 100  günstiger ist.



Der Endorfin ist so "schwer" damit er hält ... und das ist gut so.
100 gr holt man ja wohl ganz locker sonst wo raus (Reifen da wo es zählt!) und hat dafür die Sicherheit, das der Bock auch hält.
Ich sag immer eins: wer einen leichten Rahmen fährt und ihn länger als 12 Monate unterm Hintern hat - der fährt nicht richtig!!!

Ich mag die Steuersätze nicht, aber die Tatsache, dass die Rahmen etwas mehr Beef haben ist TOP!

phaty


----------



## Running Man (31. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag immer eins: wer einen leichten Rahmen fährt und ihn länger als 12 Monate unterm Hintern hat - der fährt nicht richtig!!!
> 
> 
> phaty




 Phaty, das ist der erste Beitrag von dir über den ich mal wirklich lachen muß... Ich glaub das zählt nur für deine Gewichtsklasse  

Gruß, Running


----------



## rkersten (31. Oktober 2004)

Also ich werd mir aber höchstwarscheinlich den Endorfin Rahmen zulegen, denn seit dem ich dieses hüpsche Bike gesehen hab ... die Farbe ist schon geil .. will ich diesen Rahmen haben!


----------



## phatlizard (31. Oktober 2004)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> Phaty, das ist der erste Beitrag von dir über den ich mal wirklich lachen muß... Ich glaub das zählt nur für deine Gewichtsklasse
> 
> Gruß, Running



Noch was ernstes: Ich bin seit 1988 beruflich/privat mit MTBs verbandelt - ich hab schon mehr "Garantie-Abteilungen" von MTB-Firmen von innen gesehen, als mir lieb ist - mein Statement bleibt bestehen.
Das Körpergewicht wird bei den Belastungen die auf einen Rahmen wirken etwas überschätzt.

Ich werde einen Teufel tun hier Namen zu nennen - aber wenn ich aufschreie dann immer aus gutem Grund!

phaty

P.S.: wenn Du sonst bei dem Zeugs das ich absondere nicht lachen musst, dann läuft aber was ganz falsch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Running Man (31. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Noch was ernstes: Ich bin seit 1988 beruflich/privat mit MTBs verbandelt - ich hab schon mehr "Garantie-Abteilungen" von MTB-Firmen von innen gesehen, als mir lieb ist - mein Statement bleibt bestehen.
> Das Körpergewicht wird bei den Belastungen die auf einen Rahmen wirken etwas überschätzt.
> 
> Ich werde einen Teufel tun hier Namen zu nennen - aber wenn ich aufschreie dann immer aus gutem Grund!
> ...



Nein, ich meinte das sehr ernst...natürlich lache ich auch über deinen Wortwitz und sonstige Gags die du so ablässt, und das sehr gerne. Und trotzdem zählst du zu den wenigen Usern deren Wertigkeit ihrer Beiträge ich absolut schätze, weil eben gehaltvoll. Mußte mal gesagt werden. 

Bei den Light-Frames gehe ich natürlich von Herstellern aus die ihr Handwerk auch verstehen. Leicht ist für mich eben nicht immer im gleichen Maßstab zu sehen wie für einen Ultraleichtfreak. Vielleicht kam es deswegen nicht so ganz klar rüber. Ich fahr einige leichte Rahmen (sogar ein Kinesis Scandium darunter) und ich gehe nicht gerade zimperlich mit dem Zeug um (hab eh immer das falsche Bike in der falschen Gegend dabei, Grund für nen SSP). Mein Gewicht schwankt zwischen 72-75 Kg, aber einen Rahmenbruch kam mir noch nicht vor. Ein Bekannter von mir mit fast identischen Frames und ähnlichen Fahrstil, aber ca. 15-20 kg mehr auf den Rippen, hatte schon einiges an zerbröselten Rahmen (diverse Stellen). Die Rahmen waren teilweise nur wenige Wochen alt. 

Gruß Running


----------



## Musicman (31. Oktober 2004)




----------



## Musicman (31. Oktober 2004)

fehler...


----------



## phatlizard (31. Oktober 2004)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Light-Frames gehe ich natürlich von Herstellern aus die ihr Handwerk auch verstehen. Leicht ist für mich eben nicht immer im gleichen Maßstab zu sehen wie für einen Ultraleichtfreak. Vielleicht kam es deswegen nicht so ganz klar rüber. Ich fahr einige leichte Rahmen (sogar ein Kinesis Scandium darunter) und ich gehe nicht gerade zimperlich mit dem Zeug um (hab eh immer das falsche Bike in der falschen Gegend dabei, Grund für nen SSP). Mein Gewicht schwankt zwischen 72-75 Kg, aber einen Rahmenbruch kam mir noch nicht vor. Ein Bekannter von mir mit fast identischen Frames und ähnlichen Fahrstil, aber ca. 15-20 kg mehr auf den Rippen, hatte schon einiges an zerbröselten Rahmen (diverse Stellen). Die Rahmen waren teilweise nur wenige Wochen alt.



Ich bin ja durchaus auch sehr anfällig für Leichtes Zeugs ... also theoretisch, denn schlussendlich bau ich immer das dran was hält 
Wenn es allerdings um 100 gr. beim Rahmen geht, dann hört es bei mir auf.
Wenn jemand ein unglaublich heftiges Leichtbauprojekt am Start hat, dann soll er natürlich auch am Rahmen sparen können, wer allerdings damit auch wirklich richtig fährt, sollte irgendwann mal aufhören.
Bei allen Garantieabteilungen, die ich so gesehen habe, war im übrigen die der Firma Cannondale (die ich wie man weiss abgrundtief hasse) noch die beeindruckenste, denn deren Hardtails stecken wirklich was weg, das muss man dann auch neidlos zugeben können! ... auch wenn es schwer fällt!

Es gibt in Berlin ein wohlbekanntes Forumsmitglied und einer der beeindruckensten Cross Country Racer die ich kenne, der hat in 4 Monaten drei (oder vier?) Alu Hard-Tail-Rahmen aus Deutscher Produktion von einer Firma mit temporären Zahlungsschwierigkeiten zu Schrott gefahren!

Das rockt!

Ist natürlich eine unnötige Diskussion - man kann alles kaputtmachen wenn man nur will bzw. wird es immer positive Beispiele geben, bei denen alles hält ...

Jetzt verrat ich Euch mal warum ich Alu will ... ich steh so auf die dicken Rohre .... doch ehrlich! 

phaty


----------



## singlestoph (31. Oktober 2004)

das meiste gewicht spart man sowieso bei den parts und nicht beim rahmen der rahmen sollte schon so stabil gewählt werden dass er die 5 jahre garantiezeit überlebt (in etwa die zeit bis was neues viel tolleres auf dem markt ist

ich hab meiner karriere etwa 2 rahmen gekillt

einer nach 2 oder 3 rennen (da hat der schweisser gepfuscht)
da sind soviel ich weiss alle 20 rahmen dieser serie in die brüche gegangen
(ein leichtabauitaliener war das damals)

und ein 1500gcannondale m2000 von 92 der hat etwa 7 jahre überlebt (touren(mit gepäck) usa/canada,rennen(2 saisons amateur) und etwa3 jahre kurierfahren) dann hat er begonnenzu knacken hab zwar keinen riss gefunden aber trotzden auf garantie einen neuen gekriegt (leider zu klein gab nur noch 3 grössen als caad2) den fährt jetzt meine freundin

gruss stoph


----------



## gurkenfolie (31. Oktober 2004)

abkehr vom singlespeed


----------



## singlestoph (31. Oktober 2004)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ich auch gleich mal ne Frage hab ... stimmt es das der Endorfin Rahmen mit 440mm RH so ca. 1650g wiegt? das wÃ¤re nen bisschen viel, weil der der HaiEnd Rahmen von Hai Bike nur 1400g wiegt und das bei einer RH von 460 mm ... noch dazu kommt das der Hai Bike Rahmen 100 â¬ gÃ¼nstiger ist.




irgendwie erstaunt mich dass du nicht selbs auf die idee kommst wieso das so ist 
-zum gewicht sag ich mal nichts

-zum rahmen wo kommen die wohl her?
-da der endorphin rahmen aus DE kommen soll muss der andere wohl ein wenig Ã¼berteuert sein (ausser er kommt dann aus einem ander eu land oder aus den usa) 
da hat wohl einer ziemlich viel geld verdient daran unt mit gechicktem marketing .........blablabla.....bl

denken!!!


stoph


----------



## Musicman (31. Oktober 2004)

gurkenfolie schrieb:
			
		

> abkehr vom singlespeed



Schönes Rad!

Welche Rahmenhöhe ist das?


----------



## gurkenfolie (31. Oktober 2004)

> Welche Rahmenhöhe ist das?



20" ~ 51cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## henrsch (31. Oktober 2004)

So meine Schneckl´s,

da tu ich meins jetzt auch mal mit dazu !!!   

In diesem Sinne . . .


----------



## Running Man (31. Oktober 2004)

henrsch schrieb:
			
		

> So meine Schneckl´s,
> 
> da tu ich meins jetzt auch mal mit dazu !!!
> 
> In diesem Sinne . . .



Ist das ein "Biria" Rahmen? Wenn ja, recht schwer oder? Bild könnte bisschen größer sein, man erkennt nicht sehr viel. Ansonsten aber schöne Optik.

Gruß, Running


----------



## DeppJones (1. November 2004)

Mein CC-Kunstwerk:

Rahmen:         Moots Smoothie Ti (19"), Canti-Version
Gabel:            Magura Ronin 80mm
Sattelstütze:   Moots Laid Back
Sattel:            Flite SLR Trans AM
Steuersatz:     leider nur Ritchey Scuzzy Logic
Vorbau:          Syntace F99
Lenker:           Ibis Titan
Bar-Ends:       Control Tech
Schaltung, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Kurbeln, Kassette: Shimano XTR (8fach)
Züge:            Shimano
Bremsen:        Avid SD7
Laufräder:      Chris King Classic, DT-Revolution, Mavic X517
Reifen:           Conti Explorer Duraskin (VR), Conti Navigator Duraskin (HR)
Schläuche:     Schwalbe Extralite
Schnellspanner: Tune
Pedale:           Ritchey

Der Rahmen hat ca. 85mm Federweg, Federprinzip ist wie ein abgestützter eingelenker, keine Lagerpunkt zwischen kettenstrebe und sitzstrebe, alle Lager sind gedichtete Rillenkugellager. Der Dämpfer (5th element) verhindert ein wippen im Wiegetritt (SPV), gabel ist blockierbar. der Rahmen ist sehr verwindungssteif und fährt sich traumhaft....
Die Conti-Reifen sind bei feuchtem, schmierigen Untergrund etwas überfordert.
Das Gesamtgewicht (incl. Pedale, Griffe, Flaschenhalter, Kettenstrebenschutz (welcher relativ schwer ist) und Bar-Ends) liegt bei 11, 4kg.


----------



## phatlizard (1. November 2004)

DeppJones schrieb:
			
		

> Moots Smoothie Ti



*PIMP-TASTIC!!!*


----------



## skyline (1. November 2004)

Geiles Rad  bei uns fahre zwei davon mit ner Look Carbon Parallelogram Forke rum, die sind nochmal ne Nummer krasser, aber mit gefällt die Optik einer normalen Teleskopgabel besser.

Nur ein Detail:





			
				DeppJones schrieb:
			
		

> ...der Rahmen ist sehr verwindungssteif...


das ist die Stelle wo wir lachen sollen, oder? Ich hatte schon meine Pfoten an dem Rahmen und hab dran rumgeschraubt, und ein weiß ich: steif, ist mal was ganz anderes!! Aber nichts für ungut.

cheers, nils


----------



## Running Man (1. November 2004)

Mal was rotes gefällig?






Gruß, Running


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guerilla (2. November 2004)

schöne farbe! gewicht?


----------



## qwert (2. November 2004)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> Mal was rotes gefällig?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...also ich weiss nicht wie es euch geht, aber seit dem die das Unterrohr biegen habe ich mit den Metal-Matrix Dingern meine Probleme.
Irgendwie gefallen die Rahmen mir nicht mehr !

Das letzte was mir von Spec. noch richtig gut gefiehl war giftgrün mit roter Manitou SX-Ti und roten Alu-Nippel Serienmäßig und hieß noch Stumpjumper!

...Das war glaube ich 1998 ...
...Kinder wie die Zeit vergeht!


PS: Hat irgendeiner noch ein Pic vom o.g. Rad ? 
Wär echt super wenn ich das Ding mal wiedersehen würde ...schnief!


----------



## ZeFlo (2. November 2004)

qwert schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> PS: Hat irgendeiner noch ein Pic vom o.g. Rad ?
> Wär echt super wenn ich das Ding mal wiedersehen würde ...schnief!



...  dir kann geholfen werden, seitenweise  

ciao
flo


----------



## qwert (2. November 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ...  dir kann geholfen werden, seitenweise
> 
> ciao
> flo



buuuuuuaaaaaaa...heul...  

sooooo schööön...  

Danke....(Schneutz)


----------



## DeppJones (2. November 2004)

@Skyline....

ich glaube vom "dranrumschrauben" kann man kaum beurteilen, ob ein rahmen steif ist oder nicht...

während des fahrens schon....
zumal oft die rahmensteifigkeit doch oft etwas überbewertet wird, da normalerweise die verwindung der laufräder bzw. auch der reifen WESENTLICH größer ist als eine mögliche rahmenverwindung, ganz besonders bei leichten laufrädern die dann vieleicht noch schleicht eingespeicht sind.


----------



## kleinerHai (2. November 2004)

Hallo an alle,

jetzt will ich mal mein "Kunstwerk" vorstellen, auch wenn's nur Rennen gegen Kumpels gefahren ist...

Ausstattung: sieht man ja...
Gewicht: Egal, es hält mein Gewicht aus, das reicht mir.






Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## lelebebbel (2. November 2004)

genau so muss das! sehr schönes rad   onkel joe wäre stolz auf dich...


----------



## guerilla (2. November 2004)

bist du mit der asgard zufrieden ?


----------



## skyline (2. November 2004)

DeppJones schrieb:
			
		

> @Skyline....
> 
> ich glaube vom "dranrumschrauben" kann man kaum beurteilen, ob ein rahmen steif ist oder nicht...
> 
> ...



Überbewertet? Nen neunfach Schaltung kann man fast nicht vernünftig einstellen. Ohne Belastung super gängig, kaum sitzt einer drauf: alles wieder verstellt... Und stell dir vor, nachdem die Räder repariert oder verändert wurden, steht ne Probefahrt auf dem Programm, man kann doch nichts ungetestet aus dem Laden lassen.


----------



## kleinerHai (2. November 2004)

@guerilla
Bin sehr zufrieden, allerdings fahre ich die Gabel noch nicht soo lange...
Die Steifigkeit find ich allerdings schon ganz geil, schließlich muß die auch ca. 0,1 t aushalten...Wollte eigentlich ne Mx Comp, wegen Studentenkonto, aber die Asgard für 220  war mir dann doch die geringe Mehrausgabe wert.
Halbwegs pflegeleich, d.h. wartungsarm soll sie ja auch noch sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guerilla (2. November 2004)

für 220 ?? ebay nehm ich an ? 80mm ?

viele fargen auf einmal


----------



## kleinerHai (2. November 2004)

@guerilla
Genau, Ebay, aber neu und mit fast voller Garantiezeit.
80 mm genau, 100 sind glaub ich zuviel für das Rad...


----------



## daif (2. November 2004)

bin die Asgard am WE mal kurz gefahren, mein Eindruck war "bombensteif"!!!
ich fand sie allerdings etwas "träge" (weiss nicht wie ich das besser beschreiben soll), aber sie war ja auch nicht speziell auf mich eingestellt..


----------



## guerilla (2. November 2004)

hm, die gabel ist halt ziemlich konkurrenzlos in ihrem bereich. (steif, ~1700kg, 80mm, bei bikeparts für 340)

muss sie glaub mal probefahren.


----------



## kleinerHai (2. November 2004)

Genau guerilla! Das waren auch meine Kaufartgumente, vor allem das Gewicht von 1700 kg


----------



## phatlizard (2. November 2004)

So dann hier noch was für Breezer Fans - der Meister himself bei der Singlespeed WM mit vielen seiner Jünger - alle IBC Members und alle XC-Racer weil sie am nächsten Tag das WM Rennen bestritten haben ... !







On Topic Rules!!!


----------



## mtbmarcus (5. November 2004)

So, hier mal ein Update von meinem Bike.

Neu sind die No-Tubes Felgen, die PowerArms, FRM ISIS Innenlager, Alu-Kassette von Nino und die 2005er Fox F100x.
Gewicht knapp unter 10kg.

Ciao Marcus


http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/72896/sort/1/cat/2/page/1


----------



## JoeDesperado (5. November 2004)

sär säxy! 
 

nein, im ernst - top bike, da könnt man(n) fast neidisch werden...


----------



## fab1o (6. November 2004)

@marcus

edle rakete hast du da!!! weiter so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (6. November 2004)

Hier nochmal ein Link mit allen Daten.

Ciao Marcus


http://www.light-bikes.com/bikegallery/BikeListing.asp?id=445


----------



## masterali (6. November 2004)

@mtbmarcus.

technisch wirklich geiles rad. die rahmenfarbe gefällt mir aber nicht so! die powerarms.... ein traum   

wie macht sich denn bis jetzt die alukassette ??

Ein Erfahrungsbericht über die Supersonic Schläuche wäre auch schön!!


----------



## Nihil Baxter (6. November 2004)

Hier mein Blizzard mit neuer Gabel:


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (6. November 2004)

Kompliment! Sehr schönes Rad, der Gesamteindruck ist einfach nur klasse.


----------



## gurkenfolie (6. November 2004)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mein Blizzard mit neuer Gabel:




sehr schön. aber die discs gehören weg


----------



## daif (7. November 2004)

sehr schön und die discs lass ruhig dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## headbug (7. November 2004)

Na endlich mal wieder ein Modernes Kunstwerk...


----------



## Running Man (7. November 2004)

headbug schrieb:
			
		

> Na endlich mal wieder ein Modernes Kunstwerk...


Muss man diesen Beitrag verstehen? 

Gruß, Running


----------



## phatlizard (7. November 2004)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> Muss man diesen Beitrag verstehen?
> 
> Gruß, Running



Nicht wirklich aber die Erfahrung lehrt, dass durch Dein Nachfragen jetzt noch 12 weiter unverständliche und meist unnötige Folgepostings auf uns herniederprasseln werden ... !
Auch in diesem Fall ist totschweigen das beste Mittel.

Dies war das erste unnötige Folgeposting

Muss ich jetzt noch ein Smilie setzen oder kann man die Ironie durchlesen? Ach ich geb Euch mal ein paar - sucht Euch was aus!

    

phaty
P.S.: Schönes Rocky!
P.P.S.: Vielleicht hat headbug aber auch nur ein falsches Smilie benutzt!!


----------



## Running Man (7. November 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht wirklich aber die Erfahrung lehrt, dass durch Dein Nachfragen jetzt noch 12 weiter unverständliche und meist unnötige Folgepostings auf uns herniederprasseln werden ... !
> Auch in diesem Fall ist totschweigen das beste Mittel.
> 
> Dies war das erste unnötige Folgeposting
> ...



Mein lieber biertrinkender Phaty, 

du hättest die von dir genannte Unnötigkeit deines Beitrages verhindern können, in dem du einfach eins deiner fabulösen SSP-Pics in das Posting eingefügt hättest!  

so zum Beispiel:






Gruß, Running


----------



## phatlizard (7. November 2004)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> Mein lieber biertrinkender Phaty,
> 
> du hättest die von dir genannte Unnötigkeit deines Beitrages verhindern können, in dem du einfach eins deiner fabulösen SSP-Pics in das Posting eingefügt hättest!



Na okay dann ... ich geb ja schon klein bei ...


----------



## Running Man (7. November 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Na okay dann ... ich geb ja schon klein bei ...




Geil!!! Aber dass es dann gleich immer so knüppeldick kommt...Die Farbe und überhaupt... Nicht so der SSP-Klassiker, aber absolut mein Ding! Geil, geil, geil..

Meine SSP Pic Sammlung wird immer größer, dank Phaty  

Gruß, Running


----------



## phatlizard (7. November 2004)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> Geil!!! Aber dass es dann gleich immer so knüppeldick kommt...



Es geht noch härter  ...


----------



## Running Man (7. November 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht noch härter  ...



Mich würde interessieren wie sich so ein Slingshot fährt. Müßte doch eine gute Eigendämpfung haben, oder?


Gruß, Running


----------



## phatlizard (7. November 2004)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde interessieren wie sich so ein Slingshot fährt. Müßte doch eine gute Eigendämpfung haben, oder?



Fährt sich wie eine gekochte Nudel - aber sehr geil ...
Da kann man nicht einfach draufspringen und es gut finden. Aber die Leute, die sich drauf eingelassen habe, schwören, dass es die beste Erfindung "since jesus walked on water ... !"

phaty


----------



## Running Man (7. November 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Fährt sich wie eine gekochte Nudel - aber sehr geil ...
> Da kann man nicht einfach draufspringen und es gut finden. Aber die Leute, die sich drauf eingelassen habe, schwören, dass es die beste Erfindung "since jesus walked on water ... !"
> 
> phaty




87,5 % Offtopic  


So ähnlich hätte ich mir das vorgestellt. Es wir zeit dass ich endlich an mein SSP Projekt rangehen kann. Im Augenblick baue ich aber gerade einen VW Bus T3 White Star auf (T4 ist mir zu bieder). Das Ganze frisst allerdings nen Haufen Knete, und jeden Tag kommt ne neue Idee dazu. Aber ich will so ein Ding für meine Bikes, zumal meine Liebste auch biked und langsam dem Wahn verfällt, für jede Gelegenheit ein Bike zu haben (dafür hab ich keine Diskussionen wenn es um Teilekauf geht!!!   )

Aber wenn das alles mal abgechlossen ist, werd ich mir den Ultimativ-personal-Singlespeed-quäl dich du Sau-Hobel aufbauen. Dann geh ich Dir mein lieber Phaty, bisschen auf den Sack. Basis Alu (fettes Rohr) und bischen Leichbau, vielleicht starr. Stell dich mal darauf ein, deinen Ideenreichtum mit mir zu teilen. Würde dann gerne einen Aufbauthread aufmachen.

Gruß, Running


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (7. November 2004)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn das alles mal abgechlossen ist, werd ich mir den Ultimativ-personal-Singlespeed-quäl dich du Sau-Hobel aufbauen. Dann geh ich Dir mein lieber Phaty, bisschen auf den Sack. Basis Alu (fettes Rohr) und bischen Leichbau, vielleicht starr. Stell dich mal darauf ein, deinen Ideenreichtum mit mir zu teilen. Würde dann gerne einen Aufbauthread aufmachen.



Dann clickst Du am besten in meiner Signatur auf "Dicke Eier" und schaust in meinem Wohnzimmer vorbei.
Stell Dich schon mal drauf ein, dass Du eine White Industrie Eccentric ENO Nabe  mit Excenter zum Kettnespannen brauchst - denn wenn Du mit so einem pimmeligen Kettenspanner um die Ecke kommst, muss ich Dir die Hilfe leider versagen - die sind Rotz!

Ich mach uns dann demnächst mal einen Aufkleber - "I am more cross-country than you!" sonst werden wir hier noch exkommuniziert ...
Übrigens braucht man zum Singlespeeden nicht wirlich einen Aufbauthread - da schmeisst man dran was man will (ausser den Kettenspanner!) - wenn Du allerdings einen Thread startest "Hey ich bin aus dem CC-Racing Forum und will mitspielen" - kann ich Dir eine Menge Spass versprechen!

Ansonsten - geiler Bus geile Frau - Du darfst bleiben!

phaty
never knowingly understood


----------



## Running Man (7. November 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Stell Dich schon mal drauf ein, dass Du eine White Industrie Eccentric ENO Nabe  mit Excenter zum Kettnespannen brauchst - denn wenn Du mit so einem pimmeligen Kettenspanner um die Ecke kommst, muss ich Dir die Hilfe leider versagen - die sind Rotz!



Dau hast das Wort "Ultimativ" überlesen... ist eine Kettenspanner an einem SSP ultimativ? hehe, nur um die Basis klarzustellen  

Und, was kümmert es mich was andere denken, jeder dem es nicht gefällt ist eh "unwürdig"   

Die Sache mit dem Aufkleber ist ne gute Idee!

Heute Abend werd ich in dein Wohnzimmer poltern, bei´m schönen Flaschbier..oder zwei...

Gruß, Running


----------



## petergaper (7. November 2004)

Hier mal mei Kunstwersch mit fahr sequenz!!  


Kläuschenlasstig


----------



## skyline (7. November 2004)

Wo ist der Helm?


----------



## pefro (7. November 2004)

skyline schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist der Helm?



In der Gepäcktasche 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Gregor74 (7. November 2004)

skyline schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist der Helm?



Echte Männer brauchen halt keinen Helm........ 

Oder Bilder auf denen man was erkenn kann


----------



## petergaper (7. November 2004)

ich hatte mein bike immer unter kontrolle    
der helm war wirklich in der tasche, ich war zu faul ihn rauszuholen

ps. die bilder sind doch scharf, vileicht haben ja meine augen durch den sturz mojo tiuning gekrikt  

mfg


----------



## Martin M (7. November 2004)

petergaper schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> vileicht haben ja meine augen durch den sturz mojo tiuning gekrikt


Vielleicht auch Deine Orthographie.

Ohne Helm fahren ist dumm.
Jedenfalls wenn Du nicht komplett dran glauben musst bei einem Sturz.
Denn dann muss die Solidargemeinschaft für Deine Reha aufkommen, und das find ich blöd.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (7. November 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Na okay dann ... ich geb ja schon klein bei ...



Sehr schön. Punkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (7. November 2004)

So dann will ich mal Eure Tolleranz und Euer Kunstverständniss testen - Jeff Jones Titan Bike.
Auf dem ersten Bilder, der Meister himself beim Testride!






































Die Gabel ist übrigens genau 50 gr. schwerer als eine PACE Starrgabel aus Carbon






Und merke - es muss nicht immer einen Sinn machen, was schön ist ... das nennt man dann Kunstwerke!

phaty


----------



## qwert (7. November 2004)

... so nun kommt mal wieder 100%´ger Offtopic
ohne Alibigeschwafel.

*Apropos Kunstwerke...*


Das ist der Bock von meinem Nachbarn:
*Er hat versucht die Bremse zu reparieren und dabei die Gabel verdreht eingebaut !*...Keine Ahnung warum !  






Jedenfalls eiert er so schon seit Donnertag durch die Gegend.
(Bremse ist unisono immer noch nicht montiert)
Hmmm...mal sehen. 
Ich glaube, ich lasse ihn noch bis Samstag zappeln, dann werde ich ihm wohl helfen (müssen) .


----------



## roadrunner_gs (8. November 2004)

wie können menschen nur so - eh - naiv sein?


----------



## Pevloc (8. November 2004)

@phaty: Ich find die Konstruktion einfach nur hässlich. Auch wenn Titan eigentlich geil aussieht.

Und Kunstfan war ich noch nie.


----------



## Clemens (8. November 2004)

phatlizard


> Und merke - es muss nicht immer einen Sinn machen, was schön ist ... das nennt man dann Kunstwerke!



Na dann nennt Phaty ein Gesamtkunstwerk (Bier schuf diese edle Echse)!

Ich find den Jones-Rahmen einfach nur häßlich, aber Kunstverständnis ist mir noch nie attestiert worden.


----------



## Principia (8. November 2004)

sehr dekandent sind die plastikstopfen im hinterbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manitou (9. November 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> So dann will ich mal Eure Tolleranz und Euer Kunstverständniss testen - Jeff Jones Titan Bike.
> Auf dem ersten Bilder, der Meister himself beim Testride!
> 
> 
> ...




Ich finde das RAD geil!!!

Manitou


----------



## Fettkloß (9. November 2004)

na ja - das rad ist schon etwas hässlich . was ich gut finde ist :wenns wirklich titan ist , das der nicht son geschiss um die schweißerei macht , sondern es so schweißt wie die russen !


----------



## der alte ron (9. November 2004)

Barock ! Fehlen nur noch die posaunenden engelchen ! 
Ich finde das rad geil(!!!!!) nur würde ich dem "meister" die plastikstöpsel bei dem was der rahmen warscheinlich kostet in den erlauchten a**** stecken !



> Und merke - es muss nicht immer einen Sinn machen, was schön ist ... das nennt man dann Kunstwerke!


Unsinn , form IST funktion . Schon in der antike ist jede art von handwerk auch kunsthandwerk gewesen . Erst in der moderne ist schönheit zum sinnentlehrten selbstzweck geworden . Also bitte , weiter schöne räder hier reinstellen aber nach möglichkeit nicht mit pseudointelektuellem geschwafel garnieren !
Nichts für ungut .


----------



## phatlizard (9. November 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Also bitte , weiter schöne räder hier reinstellen aber nach möglichkeit nicht mit pseudointelektuellem geschwafel garnieren !
> Nichts für ungut .



Du hast beim vielen Mitlesen im SSp-Forum noch nicht so viel gelernt oder ... ?? Mich ernst nehmen ... ? Pah wo kommen wir denn da hin ...


----------



## Deleted 1655 (9. November 2004)

So, grad fertig geworden. Fehlen nur noch kleinigkeiten.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. November 2004)

das, ist, geil!


----------



## phatlizard (9. November 2004)

stediju schrieb:
			
		

>



Dieter, Dieter, Dieter ... ich seh in dem Bild mindestens drei Fehler - das machen wir noch richtig - gelle ... !!!???


----------



## Bateman (9. November 2004)

Dieter, Schaltung weg, dann passts...  

Bateman


----------



## Deleted 1655 (9. November 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> Dieter, Schaltung weg, dann passts...
> 
> Bateman




Darauf habe ich die ganze Zeit gewartet *LOL*


----------



## der alte ron (9. November 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast beim vielen Mitlesen im SSp-Forum noch nicht so viel gelernt oder ... ?? Mich ernst nehmen ... ? Pah wo kommen wir denn da hin ...



Ich sollte mir das angewöhnen   zu benutzen ! Also den inhalt bitte noch mal mit  -filter lesen ! Meine schuld !
Meine meinung zum rad bleibt davon unberührt , es ist genial auch mit plastickspöpsel , die befinden sich ja jetzt auch im allerwertesten von ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (9. November 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sollte mir das angewöhnen   zu benutzen ! Also den inhalt bitte noch mal mit  -filter lesen ! Meine schuld !
> Meine meinung zum rad bleibt davon unberührt , es ist genial auch mit plastickspöpsel , die befinden sich ja jetzt auch im allerwertesten von ....



Wer eine Wartezeit von 18 Monaten für einen Jones in Kauf nimmt und so ca. 4000 US$ abdrückt dem ist sowas eh egal ... !


----------



## 855 (10. November 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Dieter, Dieter, Dieter ... ich seh in dem Bild mindestens drei Fehler - das machen wir noch richtig - gelle ... !!!???



ich seh vier: vorbau, lenker (unterwegs, oder), kurbel, griffe...
schaltung? kann man machen, muss man nicht.
aber jeder wie er mag und wie es einem gefällt, wir sind ja nicht im classic-forum...
top-bike, dieter  
grüße, 855


----------



## phatlizard (10. November 2004)

855 schrieb:
			
		

> aber jeder wie er mag und wie es einem gefällt



Ich glaub es gefällt ihm garnicht ... und Dieter weiss ja auch wie er es zu verstehen hat ... TODERNST!!!


----------



## checky (10. November 2004)

Bisher habe ich die Fullys von Moots für das häßlichste Titangeröhr gehalten, aber das Jones topt dies ja um Längen (bitte mehr Bilder von solchen fahrbaren Geweihen).
Kann mir mal einer sagen was der Typ  damit so etwas "kunstvolles" zustande kommt ?


----------



## Deleted 1655 (10. November 2004)

Hallo Phaty hallo 855,

hab ja auch geschrieben das mir noch Kleinigkeiten fehlen.

Kommt Zeit kommen die anderen Sachen.

Danke für´s Lob


----------



## Einheimischer (10. November 2004)

So mein Winterbike ist fertig geworden:







Mal sehen vieleicht fahr ich auch mal ein Rennen damit 

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (10. November 2004)

Nett Herr Einheimischer, besonders, das gelb verträgt sich herrvorragend mit dem schwarz, toll


----------



## Einheimischer (10. November 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Nett Herr Einheimischer, besonders, das gelb verträgt sich herrvorragend mit dem schwarz, toll




 das ist doch braun (ich weiss, kaum zu erkennen), trotzdem danke für das Lob Herr 007ike


----------



## 007ike (10. November 2004)

Sorry, das gibt das Bild nicht her! Du mußt es mir mal live zeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (10. November 2004)

Hier mein neues "Schülerbike" :






Wie immer Kommentare/Kritiken erwünscht.

Vielen Dank nochmal an Felix, der mir beim Aufbau geholfen hat 

PS : Sattelstütze wird noch gegen Thomson Elite getauscht. Hatte gerade keine andere 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Einheimischer (10. November 2004)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mein neues "Schülerbike" :
> 
> Wie immer Kommentare/Kritiken erwünscht.
> 
> ...



Wow sehr geil - da lässt sich doch der Verlust deines "alten" Bikes locker verschmerzen


----------



## lelebebbel (10. November 2004)

"schülerbike"??





 ich war eindeutig auf der falschen schule....

(wirklich bewerten kann/will ich das nicht, so coladosen sind generell nicht mein fall)

@checky: ich glaub drogen muss herr jones keine nehmen - die rahmen sind ja schon (auch) aus konstruktionstechnischen überlegungen genau so geformt. man lese dazu seine webseite: www.jonesbikes.com - bike design/tech. ob einem dieses rohrgeflecht letzlich gefällt    oder nicht, diese vielfalt ist auf jeden fall wichtiger als das 5000ste diamantrahmen"design".


----------



## müsing (10. November 2004)

Tag!

Hab mein neues Radl zwar noch nicht selbst fotographiert, aber hier schon mal ein bildchen:






der Sattel wurde getauscht und ich mach noch eine sram x.9-schaltung mit Drehgriff dran. 

Wenn jemand noch einen konstruktiven Vorschlag hat.....

Freu mich sehr auf die erste Ausfahrt.


----------



## Jackass1987 (10. November 2004)

Hallo,

wenn ich als Schüler schon so ein geiles Bike habe, was fahre ich dann später 

Ist wirklich kein Rückschritt zu meinem alten Cube dennoch trauere ich ihm ein bissl nach. War ne schöne Zeit 

Hier noch mal eine detailaufnahme vom Hybrid-Hinterbau. Wie ich finde der geilste Teil des ganzen Bikes. ( auf dem Bild leider schon ein bissl dreckig )






Mfg Jackass !


----------



## pefro (10. November 2004)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mein neues "Schülerbike" :



Wow - so Unfälle scheinen sich zu lohnen   

Super Bike!   

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (10. November 2004)

...nenn mir mal bitte die schule, dann komm ich auch mal vorbei! 
geiles bike   , aber für unser zartes alter tun es auch v-brakes!
Knax


----------



## IGGY (10. November 2004)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mein neues "Schülerbike" :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schönes Bike. Was wiegt es denn? Lenkerstopfen fehlen noch!


----------



## Musicman (10. November 2004)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mein neues "Schülerbike" :
> 
> Wie immer Kommentare/Kritiken erwünscht.
> 
> ...


Welche Rahmenhöhe isn das?


----------



## Jackass1987 (10. November 2004)

@ pefro

ja das lohnt sich in der Tat, solange man glimpflich. Man trägt aber nen kleinen seelischen Schaden davon. Man wird super vorsichtig, selbst wenn man grün hat. Hat aber auch was für sich  

Habe ja bei allen teilen Listenpreis bekommen und damit lässt sich was ordentliches aufbauen  Habe alles in allem für das Bike 1800  bezahlt. 

@ Knax

Schule wird nicht verraten  Ist aber ne "Privatschule", die von der katholischen Kirche getragen wird. Leider muss ich da ab Januar auch Schulgeld bezahlen  Aber ist ja nur noch 1 Jahr 

V-Brakes kommen mir nicht mehr ans Bike. Ich wiege zwar nur 57 kg, aebr ich habe die Bremsleistung schon an meinem alten Cube genossen und wer einmal Disk gefahren ist, wird sie auch nicht mehr missen wollen. Zumindest ist es bei mir so 

@ Iggy

Die Lenkerstopfen kommen erst beim nächsten Rennen wieder rein, weils da Vorschrift ist. Solange fahr ich ohne  Spart 8 gramm. Da kommen wir auch schon zum Gewicht. Aktuell mit Fahrradcomputer ( 80g ), Lampenhalter ( 30g ) und der alten Sattelstütze (370g inkl. Reduzierhülse ) sind es 10,1 kg. Ohne die Lampenhalter und mit der neuen Thomson Elite sind es dann ca. 9,9 kg inkl. Computer.

@ Musicman

Ist 17" bzw. 43 cm. Sieht wirklich sehr klein aus, weil das Sattelrohr auch weit über dem Oberrohr heraus steht. Mir passt diese Geometrie sehr gut, weil ich auch nur 170cm bin und ausserdem kleine wedige Rahmen bevorzuge. Ist wirklich ne kleine Trail-Rakete  Wendig und sprintstark 

Danke nochmal für die reichhaltigen Kommentare. Bin auch sehr stolz drauf 

Weitere Kommentare sind immer willkommen. 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## IGGY (11. November 2004)

Hi
8 Gramm? Das ist doch nicht dein ernst oder   
Optik sollte doch auch zählen oder? Wie schwer ist denn der Frame in der Größe?


----------



## balrog (11. November 2004)

@jackass1987



			
				Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> @ pefro
> 
> .... Reduzierhülse ) sind es 10,1 kg. Ohne die Lampenhalter und mit der neuen Thomson Elite sind es dann ca. 9,9 kg inkl. Computer....


was für ein durchmesser hat denn deine sattelstütze? 30,8mm? wenn ja, wo bekommst du denn die thomson her? bin für mein giant xtc860 auch auf der suche nach einer, aber irgendwie will sie nicht so recht lieferbar sein  

cu, balrog


----------



## Jackass1987 (11. November 2004)

ihr werdet mir vielleicht nich glauben aber ich finde es ohne Stopfen schöner. Hat so was von Hollowtech  

Der Rahmen wiegt mit Steuersatz ohne Konusschale ( die bei Giant schwere 30 gramm wiegt  ) 1530 gramm. Das ist denke ich ein akzeptables Gewicht, da der Steuerstaz auch nicht gerade leicht ist. habe was von 140 gramm gehört 

Meine Sattelstütze müsste 31,6 sein. Muss mal gucken wo ich günstig an eine ran komme. 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Knax (11. November 2004)

so jetzt noch mal meins, mit veränderungen:
lenker, vorbau, sattelstütze: Richtey Pro
pedale: Corratec easy click titan
sattel: selle italia flite tt
reifen: schwalbe black jack + jimmy light
(spacer kommen auch noch weg...)

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/74523/sort/1/cat/500/page/1

und schön kritisieren, bitte!
Knax


----------



## IGGY (11. November 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> so jetzt noch mal meins, mit veränderungen:
> lenker, vorbau, sattelstütze: Richtey Pro
> pedale: Corratec easy click titan
> sattel: selle italia flite tt
> ...


Darf ich auch kritisieren? Mach die Aufkleber von Firebike mal neu.Und 2 die gleichen Flaschenhalter dran. Sonst ein schönes Rad. Ist ja auch schnell wie ich gemerkt habe


----------



## phiro (11. November 2004)

@Jackass

klasse Bike, da binsch ja glatt neidisch   

ich glaube wir müssen wirklich mal nächstes Jahr ne Runde zusammen drehen, will mir das Schmuckstück mal aus der Nähe ansehen

ist ja richtig prädestiniert für Rennen fahren, haste dir da was vorgenommen für 2005 (weil nur zum Trainieren ist das doch viel zu schade)

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (11. November 2004)

klar, phiro, gerne 

Von mir aus sogar noch dieses Jahr  

Du hast vollkommen recht. Es ist wirklich auf den Rennsport ausgelegt, sonst hätte ich es ja nochmehr auf Enduro trimmen können, aber dann wär ich bei den CC Rennen wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr mitgekommen 

Warum Neid ? Dein Endorfin ist doch auch ziemlich geil. Was ist eigentlich mit deinem MCM passiert ? Das war ja mein eigentlicher Traum  

Außerdem brauchte ich etwas, was ich dem Epic Pro meines Kumpels entgegen wirken kann 

Das habe ich damit nächstes Jahr vor :

- Mitteldeutschland-Cup
- Erfurt Marathon
- Extrem Cycling Marathon Naumburg
- Erzgebirgs-Marathon Seiffen
- Österreich-Urlaub 
(- Ischgl Ironbike )

@ Knax

dein rahmen ist doch viel zu groß. Leider istd as Bike meiner Meinung nach auch nicht sehr stimmig aufgebaut, obwohl ich nur zu gut weiss wie schwer es ist passende Teile zu finden um eine gewisse Stimmigkeit zu erreichen. Die V-Brakes sehen an dem dicken Rahmen irgendwie verloren aus.


----------



## phiro (11. November 2004)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> klar, phiro, gerne
> 
> Von mir aus sogar noch dieses Jahr
> 
> ...



können auch ruhig dieses Jahr noch rollen zusammen, wäre dann übernächstes WE (also am 20.11. z.B.) oder dann halt die ganze Weihnachtszeit (vom 18.12. an), bin da sicher sehr oft unterwegs   

das ENDORFIN ist auch ok, aber so 100% zufrieden/glücklich binsch damit net, bin außerdem halt ein Giantfan (hatte ja schon 2 MTBs von denen)
das MCM (der Rahmen) steht auf meinem Schrank als Zimmerschmuck   , war mir leider dann doch etwas zu groß  

dann sehen wir uns in 2005 sicher auch auf dem ein oder anderen Rennen, freue mich schon drauf

also, lass es krachen und immer schön vorsichtig im Straßenverkehr


----------



## Knax (11. November 2004)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> klar, phiro, gerne
> @ Knax
> dein rahmen ist doch viel zu groß. Leider istd as Bike meiner Meinung nach auch nicht sehr stimmig aufgebaut, obwohl ich nur zu gut weiss wie schwer es ist passende Teile zu finden um eine gewisse Stimmigkeit zu erreichen. Die V-Brakes sehen an dem dicken Rahmen irgendwie verloren aus.


...glaub mir mal, der rahmen ist mit 21" nicht zu groß! mhh... was ist denn nicht stimmig (die V-Brakes zählen nicht, hast ja eh was gegen die   ) ???
Knax


----------



## singlestoph (13. November 2004)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rahmen wiegt mit Steuersatz ohne Konusschale ( die bei Giant schwere 30 gramm wiegt  ) 1530 gramm. Das ist denke ich ein akzeptables Gewicht, da der Steuerstaz auch nicht gerade leicht ist. habe was von 140 gramm gehört
> 
> Mfg Jackass !




huiii 
endlich rechnets mal einer vor

30 + 140 = ?

ein chris king wiegt 120g 

der passt leider nicht dort rein 

stell wenigsens das spiel nach sonst wird dein rahmen nicht lange leben¨¨

stoph


----------



## Jackass1987 (13. November 2004)

warum ? 

Also ich hatte an meinen Cube Rahmen auch einen Standard Semi-integrierten Ritchey Steuersatz und der hat bis zum Crash ( 9000 km ) keine Probs gemacht. Lief einwandfrei 

Das einzige womit du recht hast, ist das Gewicht. Finde auch die Cane Creek nicht schlecht und Cris King ist mir einfach zu teuer. Naja bau ich da vielleicht nochmal 50-70 gramm Gewicht ab. 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## masterali (13. November 2004)

@jackass:

hi, 

ja wie schon per ICQ besprochen geiles Rad!! Die Syntace AluLenkerstopfen wiegen übrigens nur 5,5 Gramm! Vielleicht kannst dich ja doch überwinden die reinzumachen. Denn ohne schauts einfach kacke aus!!! 

Benutzt du keine Flaschenhalter?? Ich vermisse auch das Gewicht des Kettenstrebenschutzes, oder lässt du den schönen Hinterbau vergammeln??

Jaja wenn wir schon um Gramm feilschen dann richtig!


----------



## Jackass1987 (13. November 2004)

1. Flaschenhalter sind blöd,ausserdem kühlen bzw. überhitzen die Getränke da so schnell. Fahre Camelbak und nur bei Rennen Flaschenhalter. 

Du hast recht ich habe keinen Kettenstrebeschutz. Da ist von Giant so ne Folie aufgeklebt wurden. Sollte reichen, weil die Kette sehr stark gekürzt wurde und damit ordentlich Spannung drauf ist. Werd bei kleinsten Beschädigungen der Folie aber auf einen richtigen Wechseln. Wieder 20 gramm gespart 

Was wollt ihr nur mit diesen blöden Lenkerstopfen. Total sinnloses Teil. Erklär mir mal jemand den Zweck ??? Warum soll ich so nen Schrott mit mir rum fahren. 

Gibt es eigentlich auch Plastikstopfen für die Löcher der Falschenhalter ??? Die Schrauben sind genauso sinnloser Ballast. Müssen da welche Zwecks Stabilität rein ??? 

Bin da Purist. Alles ohne Zweck hat an meinem Bike nix zu suchen  

PS : Die Felgenbänder werden demnächst gegen 2 Schichten Tesa ersetzt => -30 gramm 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Northern lite (13. November 2004)

@Jackass

halte doch bei einem Sturz die Hand zw. Lenkerende und Boden. Das Ganze jeweils mit und ohne Stopfen. Ich denke dann wirste den Sinn der Dinger schon erkennen., besonders bei dünnwandigen Lenkern  

Gruß Northern lite


----------



## der alte ron (13. November 2004)

Helft mir mal bitte die liste zu vervolständigen !
Nur so darf ein bike in diese galerie :

Sattelüberhöhung min. 8 cm .
Vorbau negativ montiert .
Lenkerhörnchen min. horizontal/noch besser negativ .
Kein riser + hornchen .
Keine schutzbleche .
Unbedingt lenkerendstopfen .

Fehlt noch was ?



@Jackass du armer kleiner schüler , GUT GEMACHT !

nikolay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (13. November 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Fehlt noch was?



Gänge


----------



## der alte ron (13. November 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Gänge


Neeee , stimmt nicht mehr so ganz ! Dazu steckst du mitlerweile zu oft deinen rüssel hier rein (you welcome) !

@Jackass , stylisher als plastikkappen für die flaschenhalter sind aluschrauben . Vom gewicht identisch . Die bohrungen solltest du aber auf alle fälle abdecken , damit kein dreck in den rahmen kommt , spritzwasser wäre da noch das kleinere übel , das kann wenigstens ablaufen ! Die schrauben haben übrigens keine weitere funktion im rahmenverbund - mit der stabilität also nicht das geringste zu tun . 
Sehr gute reifenwahl für deinen einsatzzweck   !

nikolay


----------



## Einheimischer (14. November 2004)

@Jackass

bzgl. Lenkerstopfen, es kommt auch öfters vor, dass du gerade im Startgetümmel bei einem Rennen stürzt, jetzt stell dir mal vor du fällst mit deinem Lenker ohne Stopfen unglücklich auf einen Mitbiker... ich weiss ist viel Schwarzmalerei, aber die Stopfen sind nicht ohne Grund laut UCI Reglement bei CC-Rennen vorgeschrieben - also tu dir, deinen Konkurenten und unseren Augen einen Gefallen und mach ein paar Stopfen da rein 

Grüße.


----------



## masterali (14. November 2004)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Flaschenhalter sind blöd,ausserdem kühlen bzw. überhitzen die Getränke da so schnell. Fahre Camelbak und nur bei Rennen Flaschenhalter.
> 
> Du hast recht ich habe keinen Kettenstrebeschutz. Da ist von Giant so ne Folie aufgeklebt wurden. Sollte reichen, weil die Kette sehr stark gekürzt wurde und damit ordentlich Spannung drauf ist. Werd bei kleinsten Beschädigungen der Folie aber auf einen richtigen Wechseln. Wieder 20 gramm gespart
> 
> ...



Woher kommt aufeinmal dieser extreme Leichtbauseinn bei dir??? Für die Flaschenhalter kenn ich keine Plastikstöpsel und wenn dann schauen die meist kacke aus. Ich würde aber auf jeden Fall was reinmachen denn dauerhaft kommt Dreck und Wasser im Rahmen nicht so doll! Nimm einfach schwarz eloxierte Aluschrauben! Einfach schön und leicht! Oder du nimmst carbonschrauben du willst ja an jeder stelle gewicht sparen... 
Das Stück zu 8  und nochmal 50 % leichter als die Aluschrauben 

Vielleicht entscheidest dich ja noch für Stopfen, aber dann bitte keine billigen Plastikteile, wenn dann die Syntace Bar Plugs!


----------



## Jackass1987 (14. November 2004)

oh mann, soviele hilfreiche Tipps. Das mit den Alu-Schrauben werd ich in die Tat umsetzen. Die Schrauben im Giant wiegen immerhin 16 gramm *grusel* Wo krieg ich eigentlich Alu-Schrauben in der Größe ?

Da hab ich ja ne Diskussion losgetreten mit meinen fehlenden Lenkerstopfen. Dazu muss ich jetzt was sagen : 

1. IM Startgetümmel bin ich immer ganz hinten, weil ich das Feld immer von hinten aufrolle  Das klappt immer ganz gut und ich gefährde niemanden durch meine fiesen Lenkerenden   

Zum Rennen kommt ja auch wieder was rein. Die Syntace Plugs gefallen mir in silber nicht so  Passt da nicht hin. Müssten schon schwarz sein. Schön finde ich auch Plastikstopfen die ich mit Carbon-Folie überklebe oder gleich aus Carbon. Wie setz ich das am besten um ? Wo gibs Carbon-Folie? kann mich erinnern das mein Trainer welche hatte 

So noch Verbesserungsvorschläge ? Irgendwie reizen mich mittlerweile sogar 9,5 kg   

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Baxx (14. November 2004)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin da Purist. Alles ohne Zweck hat an meinem Bike nix zu suchen



Gute Einstellung. Aber wieso dann ein Funk-Tacho? Mit einer Kabelversion sparst du locker mehrere Handvoll Gramm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (14. November 2004)

leute, leute....das sich die schlingelschpeeder in diesem thread tummeln und "alte" krücken zeigen, daran habe ich mich ja mittlerweile gewöhnt,  aber das jetzt diskussionen über lenkerstopfen entbrennen....tztztz....

 @jackass....ein tipp für dich: mach doch nen thread im leichtbauforum auf, da wird dir geholfen....!!! 

 so zurück zum thema.....


----------



## phatlizard (14. November 2004)

Baxx schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Einstellung. Aber wieso dann ein Funk-Tacho? Mit einer Kabelversion sparst du locker mehrere Handvoll Gramm.



Keine Sorge mehr Principia - mit dem obigen Posting von Baxx wurde mir bewusst, dass es Zeit ist, diesen Thread abzubestellen!
Das überfordert mich Intellektuell doch um ein vielfaches ...


----------



## Principia (14. November 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Das überfordert mich Intellektuell doch um ein vielfaches ...


 dann lieber nicht ins leichtbau-forum schauen...dort bekomme ich z.zt vor lauter kopfschütteln schon langsam die ersten migräneanfälle


----------



## phatlizard (14. November 2004)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> dann lieber nicht ins leichtbau-forum schauen...



Da hab ich Hausverbot!


----------



## Jackass1987 (14. November 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Da hab ich Hausverbot!



richtig so   

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## masterali (14. November 2004)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> oh mann, soviele hilfreiche Tipps. Das mit den Alu-Schrauben werd ich in die Tat umsetzen. Die Schrauben im Giant wiegen immerhin 16 gramm *grusel* Wo krieg ich eigentlich Alu-Schrauben in der Größe ?
> 
> Da hab ich ja ne Diskussion losgetreten mit meinen fehlenden Lenkerstopfen. Dazu muss ich jetzt was sagen :
> 
> ...




schau hab ich dir schon vor 4 wochen gesagt dass du dir gleich richtig leichte teile holen sollst, da du irgendwann eh die teile wieder tauschst weil sie dir zu schwer sind!!

wenn carbon dann richtiges!! 

schmolke hat glaub ich echte carbon lenkerstopfen im angebot!!

www.jaeger-motorsport.de die ham alle aluschrauben im angebot in allen eloxalfarben. die liefern sehr schnell und günstig!


----------



## roadrunner_gs (14. November 2004)

Statt Schrauben oder Stopfen in die Flaschenhalterbohrungen einfach Tesa drüber... (Wenn man Tesa schon statt Felgenband nimmt  , dann schadet es hier auch nicht!)


----------



## Jackass1987 (14. November 2004)

das mit dem TESA habe ich von nem Kumpel erfahren. Der meinte es würde halten und nur 1 gramm pro Schicht wiegen. Damit wiegt alles zusammen nur 4 gramm. Das werde ich natürlich erstmal beim Training testen. So lange es den ganzen Winter durchhält, bleibt es auch bei den Rennen drauf. Sollte es sich nicht bewähren, habe ich immer noch meine Schwalbe Felgenbänder. Solange es hält - warum nicht ?

Die Idee mit den Flaschenhaltern mit TESA abkleben find ich aber nicht soooo gut. Es geht ja auch ein bissl um die Optik. In den Felgen siehts ja keiner 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Beach90 (14. November 2004)

das mit dem leichtbau ist doch ehe quatsch , spar das gewicht lieber an dir selber ein =)

mein gott wegen 5 gramm soviel aufwand , da hol ich mir lieber ne leichtere sattelstüze oder en leichteren vorbau ...!


----------



## phatlizard (14. November 2004)

*Moderatoooooooooor!!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (14. November 2004)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> das mit dem leichtbau ist doch ehe quatsch , spar das gewicht lieber an dir selber ein =)
> 
> mein gott wegen 5 gramm soviel aufwand , da hol ich mir lieber ne leichtere sattelstüze oder en leichteren vorbau ...!



Körpergewicht würde nicht viel bringen, da ich jetzt schon 57 kg auf 1,70 wiege. Viel mehr geht da nicht und ist auch nicht sinnvoll 

Was aber wenn man schon die leichteste Sattelstütze und den leichtesten Vorbau hat !?

Man lässts dabei 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## masterali (14. November 2004)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Körpergewicht würde nicht viel bringen, da ich jetzt schon 57 kg auf 1,70 wiege. Viel mehr geht da nicht und ist auch nicht sinnvoll
> 
> Was aber wenn man schon die leichteste Sattelstütze und den leichtesten Vorbau hat !?
> 
> ...




du hast aber nicht den leichtesten vorbau oder gar die leichteste sattelstütze


----------



## Jackass1987 (14. November 2004)

aber die die im Preis-Gewicht Verhältnis noch am sinnvollsten sind 

Über Schmolke usw. brauchen wir gar nicht reden. 

PS : Die Carbon Lenkerstopfen kosten 28 . Das muss dann doch nicht sein 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. November 2004)

bike unter 10kg, körper 57kg, 1kg zum saufen und 100g powerriegel.

*******, das wiegt ja soviel wie ich ohne Fahrrad... ..


BTW: Fahrrad bei 13kg, dafür unzerstörbar.
Fotos kommen bald.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (14. November 2004)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> das mit dem TESA habe ich von nem Kumpel erfahren. Der meinte es würde halten und nur 1 gramm pro Schicht wiegen. Damit wiegt alles zusammen nur 4 gramm. Das werde ich natürlich erstmal beim Training testen. So lange es den ganzen Winter durchhält, bleibt es auch bei den Rennen drauf. Sollte es sich nicht bewähren, habe ich immer noch meine Schwalbe Felgenbänder. Solange es hält - warum nicht ?



Weil es eben nicht wirklich hält, oder besser gesagt es kommt auf die Felge an. Ich hatte das auch mal und erst bei 4 Lagen war es einigermaßen sicher.
Nen Freund von mir habe ich aus Kostengründen 4 Lagen Tesa reingefriemelt mit dem Ergebnis, dass irgendeine dumme Naht in der Felge - nie nebenbei nicht mal scharf durchzuspüren war - ständig felgenseitig Löcher verursachte.



			
				Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Idee mit den Flaschenhaltern mit TESA abkleben find ich aber nicht soooo gut. Es geht ja auch ein bissl um die Optik. In den Felgen siehts ja keiner
> 
> Mfg Jackass !



Am Rahmen aber auch nicht wenn er nicht gerade mit der Nase bis auf das Rohr geht. Einfach soviel Tesa nehmen wie du für die dumme Flaschenhalteröse benötigst.

Und wieso zum Geier wiegt dein Rad fast nen Kilo mehr als meins?


----------



## Jackass1987 (14. November 2004)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Und wieso zum Geier wiegt dein Rad fast nen Kilo mehr als meins?



Schau doch selber mal nach : 

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/75208/sort/1/cat/500/page/1

ich denke es liegt an den V-Brakes, der SID und der leichten Laufrad/Reifen-Kombination  Das macht min. ein halbes kg.

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## xc-mtb (15. November 2004)

Zur Tesa-Geschichte:
-in den Felgen. Das hat der Uli F. in der Bike vor, sagen wir mal 5-6 Jahren gesagt, ist also nichts neues. Hatte ich auch ne Zeit sogar mit Schwalbe x-light, die wogen damals ca. 130g. Habe damit keinen Platten gefahren, Zwei bis drei lagen und dann bitte sorgfältig verlegen. Ist so in meinem Marin auch noch verbaut.
Ach Marin wenn einer ein 96" Team Marin oder Team Issue in 19,5 verkaufen will, bitte melden. 19,5 heißt bei Marin mitte-mitte gemessen. Wer weiß in welchem Laden noch so einer steht, bitte auch melden. Anschauungsobjekt in meiner Galerie, bitte kein 95 oder 97 anbieten!
Wenn mein erstes Racebike mal wieder richtig aufgebaut ist gibt es auch ne Geschichte und ein Bild.

CUIP

Matze


----------



## Gorth (15. November 2004)

Mal wieder ein Update meiner Schüssel:

SID Race 2003
XT-Kurbel
Hinterer Schaltzug durchgehend verlegt
Winterreifen 

Wiegt so wie auf dem Bild mit den Winterreifen 10,4kg
Mit den Sommerreifen sinds dann 9,8kg

Schönere Bilder gibts dann in der Galerie


----------



## Edith L. (15. November 2004)

xc-mtb schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Tesa-Geschichte:
> -in den Felgen. Das hat der Uli F. in der Bike vor, sagen wir mal 5-6 Jahren gesagt, ist also nichts neues.



Jeb, daher kenn ich das auch!

Schon den Lenker und die Sattelstütze gekürzt?

Und...anstatt dieser Pizzatellerneunfachcassetten ne ordentliche RR-Cassette drauf! Z.B: ultegra 12-27. Nochmals leichter! Ach ja, sieht so aus, als ob das schon erfolgt ist.  

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## masterali (15. November 2004)

ultegra kassette hat er schon drauf!

@jackass
aber ich versteh z. B. auch nicht warum du deore shifter draufhast?? Die Wiegen 280 Gramm!! 

XT wiegt ohne Anzeige und Aluschrauben 230 Gramm!! sowas finde ich einfach unüberlegt!!!


----------



## Jackass1987 (15. November 2004)

ja ultegra hab ich schon  Fährt sich auch ziemlich geil und dadurch kann man die Kette dann auch kürzer machen und spart nochmals ca. 5 gramm oder sogar mehr. 

Die vorgeschlagene 12-27 ist ja ganz nett aber ich fahre 12-25 

Ich hatte mal bei weightweenies geguckt. Da waren die Deore Shifter unwesentlich schwerer als die XT Hebel. Wo ich mich jetzt mal schlau gemacht habe, sehe ich da, dass man sie durch abbauen der Anzeige und Aluschrauben auf satte 220 gramm trimmen kann. Das überzeugt mich und da gehören die mit in den nächsten Warenkorb  Mit den weiteren ALU-Schrauben und den TESA Felgenbändern wären das sicher dann ca. 100-130 gramm 

PS : Die deore shifter hatte ich noch. Gekauft hätte ich die auch nicht 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## lelebebbel (15. November 2004)

ich wiederhole stellvertretend:



			
				phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> *Moderatoooooooooor!!!!*



in eigenen worten: AAAHHHHHHRRRGGGG geht ins LEICHTBAUFORUM! jedesmal wenn ich hier lese, dass es menschen gibt die 10 euro für *funktionslose* schrauben ausgeben, um 2g gewicht zu sparen, krieg ich PICKEL!

hier sollen schöne räder rein - und ihr unterhaltet euch über das spezifische gewicht von tesafilm! was geht!


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2004)

back to topic :

hatten wir zwar schon, aber es sind ja soviele neue gesichter hier, die bestimmt nicht den ganzen thread durchgesehen haben   

hier mein "pseudosinglespeeder"    

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/36929/sort/1/cat/500/page/1


----------



## Principia (16. November 2004)

soo....mal was zum "runterkommen"






 bis aufs schaltwerk ganz nett. 9.2kg


----------



## Principia (16. November 2004)

für die freunde des "einen" ganges... eins der wenigen ss, die mir optisch richtig gut gefallen, neben dem seven, was phaty mal irgendwo gepostet hat ...auch vom gewicht her passt dieses rad....6.5 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pastamann (16. November 2004)

aahhhhh,
endlich wieder bilder von schönen rädern......   

kann man nict den ganzen anderen kram mal löschen


----------



## der alte ron (16. November 2004)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> für die freunde des "einen" ganges... eins der wenigen ss, die mir optisch richtig gut gefallen, neben dem seven, was phaty mal irgendwo gepostet hat ...auch vom gewicht her passt dieses rad....6.5 kg


 

Aaaahhhh !
Immer wieder schön anzusehen das extralite sisp ! Michael ist das ein rohloff der die kette auf spannung bringt ?


----------



## Principia (16. November 2004)

könnte sein.


----------



## masterali (16. November 2004)

das ss-extralite ist so genial. jedes mal wenn ich seh krieg ich nen ......


----------



## Matze L.E. (16. November 2004)

mir gefällts bis auf die gabel und den goldenen ck irgendwie überhauptnich...

der rohloff-spanner wirkt komisch und überhaupt sehen alu-ssp's irgendwie gay aus


----------



## Musicman (16. November 2004)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> für die freunde des "einen" ganges... eins der wenigen ss, die mir optisch richtig gut gefallen, neben dem seven, was phaty mal irgendwo gepostet hat ...auch vom gewicht her passt dieses rad....6.5 kg



Nice 

Da setz ich mich drauf und das wars fürs Rad


----------



## headbug (16. November 2004)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> für die freunde des "einen" ganges... eins der wenigen ss, die mir optisch richtig gut gefallen, neben dem seven, was phaty mal irgendwo gepostet hat ...auch vom gewicht her passt dieses rad....6.5 kg


Ich sehe keine Bremsen, nur Bremsscheiben....


----------



## Pevloc (16. November 2004)

Is ne reine Uphill Mashcine


----------



## xc-mtb (16. November 2004)

Keine Bremsen: -Rohloff-Rücktritt

Ne ist schon schön.


----------



## Principia (16. November 2004)

besser ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (16. November 2004)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> besser ?



nö, ohne Bremsen hats mir besser gefallen  

Sieht dann kompromissloser aus 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. November 2004)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> nö, ohne Bremsen hats mir besser gefallen
> 
> Sieht dann kompromissloser aus
> 
> Mfg Jackass !




nö, wenn die scheiben noch dran sind ists doch sowieso nur ne halbe sache 

Ne, mit disks ists schöner.


----------



## gurkenfolie (16. November 2004)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> für die freunde des "einen" ganges... eins der wenigen ss, die mir optisch richtig gut gefallen, neben dem seven, was phaty mal irgendwo gepostet hat ...auch vom gewicht her passt dieses rad....6.5 kg




tolles zuhälterbike.

für einen richtigen singlespeeder zu leicht.

 :kotz:


----------



## der alte ron (16. November 2004)

gurkenfolie schrieb:
			
		

> tolles zuhälterbike.
> 
> für einen richtigen singlespeeder zu leicht.
> :kotz:


Dieser beitrag wiederrum fällt in die gleiche kategorie wie "... auuu backe , keine lenkerstopfen dran !"


----------



## harryhallers (16. November 2004)

gurkenfolie schrieb:
			
		

> tolles zuhälterbike.
> 
> für einen richtigen singlespeeder zu leicht.
> 
> :kotz:


Na ja wenn das Porno-Gold nicht dran währe fand ich das Teil schon fett.


----------



## skyline (17. November 2004)

Da fehlen die Flammen...


----------



## Bateman (17. November 2004)

Bang schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja wenn das Porno-Gold nicht dran währe fand ich das Teil schon fett.



wenn schon dann wohl Porno Mango, gold is das net...

Bateman


----------



## miphy (17. November 2004)

nene, das ist schon "chris king gold" das gehört so,
 leider fehlen an der für SingleSpeeder untypischen alukiste die bremshebel inkl. züge,  was der funktion ja nicht grad gut tut-oder. außerdem sind die 6,5kg dann auch hin
schade drum, schöner stahlrahmen und felgenbremse und es wäre perfekt


----------



## pefro (17. November 2004)

miphy schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> leider fehlen an der für SingleSpeeder untypischen alukiste die bremshebel inkl. züge,  was der funktion ja nicht grad gut tut-oder. außerdem sind die 6,5kg dann auch hin...



ooooh nööööö nich schon wiiiiieeeeda!   

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superbow (17. November 2004)

das is meins 






bunt gell !


----------



## phiro (17. November 2004)

superbow schrieb:
			
		

> bunt gell !



nee, nur groß (viel zu groß)


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. November 2004)

hartes minus für lenker, reifen und vor allem den unsäglichen pedalen!
Rahmen ist geschmackssache.


----------



## superbow (17. November 2004)

hehe uops ich schau mal ob das noch etwas kleiner geht 

1. lenker - nen rizer mag ich nich unbedingt. hatte auch schon nen wcs dran, sieht aber irgendwie komisch aus... geschmackssache.

2. reifen - fahren sich im winter besser als die peters im sommer, farbe is wieder geschmackssache 

3. und die pedale... klickies stinken da ich meißtens nur mit normalen schuhen fahre.


also so long


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. November 2004)

1. dann nen flatbar mit barends
2. Michelin XLS und viele andere gute reifen, Corratec eigendinger gehören erschossen und der gummi in kaugummis verwendet!
3. klicks würden deiner kondition und vor allem deiner geschwindigkeit ein großes plus spendieren!


----------



## Jackass1987 (17. November 2004)

und das nächste mal bitte irgendwie hinstellen und nicht so abwertend in den Matsch feuern 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superbow (17. November 2004)

is das mit den klickies echt so ein komfort/geschwindigkeits gewinn?? ich kann mir das gar nich vorstellen da ja die fläche kleiner ist auf der du stehst...

schlammfeuern... das hält das bike schon aus


----------



## Blauer Sauser (17. November 2004)

Also die Fläche des Pedals is grad sch..ßegal. Es geht darum das du nur mit Clickies einen gescheiten(runden) und damit effektiven Tritt bekommst.


----------



## Schmirgel (18. November 2004)

>>ich kann mir das gar nich vorstellen da ja die fläche kleiner ist auf der du 
>>stehst...

Im Gegensatz zu einer Platte "stehst" du ja bei Clickies gar nicht "auf der Pedale!" Du bist fest mit ihr verbunden und damit auch fest mit dem Rad verbdunden. Wie groß da die Auflagefläche eingeklickt ist, ist wurscht (schau dir mal die Schneebesen an - da ist quasi null Standfläche). Ausgeklickt ist es natürlich gerade auf Eggbeater&Co. etwas wacklig. Ein Kompromiss wären Kombi-Pedalen - die sind zwar wirklich sowohl optisch wie auch funktionell im Vergleich zu reinen Clickies eben "nur" ein Kompromiss, dafür aber halt auch Straßenlatschen-tauglich. Bin an meinem Zweitrad lange die Kombis gefahren und fand das eigentlich völlig okay.


----------



## Sahnie (18. November 2004)

Schmirgel schrieb:
			
		

> >>ich kann mir das gar nich vorstellen da ja die fläche kleiner ist auf der du
> >>stehst...
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu einer Platte "stehst" du ja bei Clickies gar nicht "auf der Pedale!" Du bist fest mit ihr verbunden und damit auch fest mit dem Rad verbdunden. Wie groß da die Auflagefläche eingeklickt ist, ist wurscht (schau dir mal die Schneebesen an - da ist quasi null Standfläche). .



So ganz egal ist die Standfläche bei Pedalen wohl doch nicht. Wird schon seinen Grund haben warum sich SPD bei Rennradprofis nicht durchgesetzt hat und man wieder zu großflächigen Look und Timesystemen greift. Die Kraftübertragung ist einfach wesentlich besser und das läßt sich auch nicht durch supersteife Carbonsohlen vollends kompensieren. Die haben bei häufigen Geländemarscheinlagen auch ihre Nachteile.


----------



## tim_ (18. November 2004)

Back on topic:






und hier
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/33679CDf600_1.jpg

Bike steht leider nicht ganz waagrecht.


----------



## polo (18. November 2004)

mal ein cd, das mir gefällt   
aber: bitte schwarzen sattelschnellspanner


----------



## tim_ (18. November 2004)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> mal ein cd, das mir gefällt
> aber: bitte schwarzen sattelschnellspanner



wusste dass euch das auffällt 

wird ganz sicher ausgetauscht.


----------



## mauntenbeiker (18. November 2004)

Sahnie schrieb:
			
		

> So ganz egal ist die Standfläche bei Pedalen wohl doch nicht. Wird schon seinen Grund haben warum sich SPD bei Rennradprofis nicht durchgesetzt hat und man wieder zu großflächigen Look und Timesystemen greift. Die Kraftübertragung ist einfach wesentlich besser...



...ja nee is klar...
...also ich kenne bikeprofis, die mit der minimalen standfläche eines micro-schneebesens reihenweise rennen gewinnen...
aber wissenschaftlich gesehen sieht das wahrscheinlich ganz anders aus...  

- mauntenbeiker -


----------



## Edith L. (18. November 2004)

@tim
Es fällt schon auf, aber es stört eigentlich nicht wirklich, da bei fast jedem Übergang von schwarz auf blau ein "silbernes Band" zu finden ist.
Passt auch zu Kurbel, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Schalter, Pedalen... und selbst die Sattelklemmung ist silber...also wo ist das prob?

Ich finde, Du solltest es so lassen!   

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## Sahnie (18. November 2004)

mauntenbeiker schrieb:
			
		

> ...ja nee is klar...
> ...also ich kenne bikeprofis, die mit der minimalen standfläche eines micro-schneebesens reihenweise rennen gewinnen...
> aber wissenschaftlich gesehen sieht das wahrscheinlich ganz anders aus...
> 
> :



Was du so alles kennst. Bist wohl selber auch einer, was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (18. November 2004)

Kurze Anmerkung noch zu dem EXTRALIGHT Selbstmörderfahrrad - beim Singlespeeden gibt es natürlich keine UCI Gewichtsbeschränkung aber wessen Rad leichter ist als ein Six-Pack Bier plus das Gewicht der Beinbehaarung, der wird geschmeidig vom Bike gekegelt ...


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. November 2004)

Hier mein neues Teil:


----------



## knuster (18. November 2004)

Ab morgen mittag meins:


----------



## IGGY (18. November 2004)

knuster schrieb:
			
		

> Ab morgen mittag meins:


Sorry aber nicht gerade mein Geschmack!


----------



## tim_ (18. November 2004)

Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> @tim
> Es fällt schon auf, aber es stört eigentlich nicht wirklich, da bei fast jedem Übergang von schwarz auf blau ein "silbernes Band" zu finden ist.
> Passt auch zu Kurbel, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Schalter, Pedalen... und selbst die Sattelklemmung ist silber...also wo ist das prob?
> 
> ...



Danke , aber sobald ich das Glück habe günstig einen Tune Würger in schwarz zu ersteigern kommt der ran. schaut schon besser aus. 

Generell denke ich schwarze parts würden besser passen, 
auch XTR würde glaub gut aussehen insbesondere die Kurbel. Aber der Preis ist einfach zu hoch. 
Das bike so wie es da steht wiegt übrigens 10.0kg.

Gruß
Tim


----------



## tim_ (18. November 2004)

Fibbs79 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mein neues Teil:



hätte das Bike Gänge und die Barends richtig montiert, wärs ne glatte 10   

Edit: oops Rohloff, also 9,5  


Edit2: was wiegt dsa Bike?


----------



## pefro (18. November 2004)

knuster schrieb:
			
		

> Ab morgen mittag meins:



überleg Dir das nochmal...

Gruß
Peter


----------



## phatlizard (18. November 2004)

knuster schrieb:
			
		

> Ab morgen mittag meins:



Was für eine geile Steilvorlage ...


----------



## Blauer Sauser (18. November 2004)

OOOJAAA, das passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyline (18. November 2004)

@tim_: Schickes Rad, auch wenn mir SoBe in dem Jahr offensichtlich besser gefallen hat  Allerdings find ich das blau auch klasse, schade, dass der Metalliceffekt auf dem Bild nicht rüber kommt. Aber ich kenns ja zum Glück in echt.

cheers, nils


----------



## tim_ (18. November 2004)

skyline schrieb:
			
		

> Schickes Rad, auch wenn mir SoBe in dem Jahr offensichtlich besser gefallen hat  Allerdings find ich das blau auch klasse, schade, dass der Metalliceffekt auf dem Bild nicht rüber kommt. Aber ich kenns ja zum Glück in echt.
> 
> cheers, nils



Ja, das sobe hat das zeug zum Klassiker. Ich konnte mich zunächst nicht entscheiden aber als er das SoBe nicht in L da hatte gabs halt das blaue   

gruß
Tim


----------



## Beach90 (18. November 2004)

@ fibbis 
kein schlechtes ding aber kann sein das der lack nicht der hochwertigste ist ?!? ( oder wirkt das nur am foto so ) 
naja zum singlespeeden wär mir der sattel was zu hart ,aber das ist geschmacks und gewicht sache


----------



## ewoq (18. November 2004)

rohloff und kein singlespeed...

das votec bild ist super


----------



## tim_ (18. November 2004)

knuster schrieb:
			
		

> Ab morgen mittag meins:



@knuster
wir wissen ja nicht was du zahlst für das bike und was du erwartest. Falls du es kaufst:

1.)  Reifen tauschen zB. Michelin XLS
2.)  Spacer raus
3.)  Barends mindestens in Flucht des Vorbaus besser in Flucht des Rahmens
3a) Evtl. Vorbau umdrehen
____kosten bis hier: ca. 50Eur
4)   Hinterbau lackieren 

wenn du 3 der Punkte durchführst könnte es OK sein. Aber ehrlich wir sind hier im CC Forum da ist keine (wenig) Toleranz für solche bikes vorhanden. 

Also nix für ungut wenn dir das bike gefällt und der Preis passt, go for it.

gruß
Tim


----------



## daif (19. November 2004)

@beach90
das muss am Foto liegen. BWs sind gepulvert und haben als oberste schicht ne klare Pulverung unter der die Logos/Schriftzüge sind

an den BWs die ich gesehen hab hatte keins Lackprobleme......

@fibbs
arg leicht dürfte das bike echt nicht sein, der Mercury Rahmen wiegt ja schon 1850g (normale Ausfallenden)..

mich würde das gewicht auch interessieren, wieg es bei Gelegenheit mal!
ansonsten schönes Ding (die Barends sind zu steil und net so mein fall)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bugmtb (19. November 2004)

Mal wieder ein Bike ...zur Abwechslung:
...seit einer Woche fahrbereit.




*Ritchey P 21*
Ritchey Tange Prestige Stahlrahmen  ; Rock Shox SID SL  mit 1 Zoll Gabelschaft 
Steuersatz , Lenker , Sattelstütze , Vorbau , Kurbelgarnitur Ritchey WCS V4
V- Brake Ritchey Pro ;  Bremshebel Sram 9.0  ; Kassette Sram 9.0 (PC990)
Schalthebel und Schaltwerk Sram X.O ; Kette Sram (PC99) Hollowpin
Umwerfer Shimano XTR ; Sattel Selle Italia SLR ; Innenlager Ritchey WCS 
Laufräder Mavic Crossmax Ceramic ; Reifen Ritchey ZED race WCS 1.9 ; Pedale Shimano 959 ;  10,10 kg


----------



## Principia (19. November 2004)

sehr schön !!!


----------



## checky (19. November 2004)

Mein lieber Schwan, das ist mit das Schönste was ich hier gesehen habe 
Wärs nicht auch nett den Rahmen mit originalen Teilen aus seiner Zeit aufzubauen ?
Einfach wunderschön. Für die Optik würde anstelle dem X0 auch ein weisses 9.0SL extrem gut aussehen.
Hast Du die Gabel im Federweg etwas reduziert damit es von der Geometrie her passt oder ging das so ? ...... aah erwischt, das iss ne alte Judy gelle (mit Englund Kit) ?


----------



## Catsoft (19. November 2004)

Puuuhhhh.... is dat schön!


----------



## pueftel (19. November 2004)

Ohne Worte   

Gruß
Frank


----------



## bugmtb (19. November 2004)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> Mein lieber Schwan, das ist mit das Schönste was ich hier gesehen habe
> Wärs nicht auch nett den Rahmen mit originalen Teilen aus seiner Zeit aufzubauen ?
> Einfach wunderschön. Für die Optik würde anstelle dem X0 auch ein weisses 9.0SL extrem gut aussehen.
> Hast Du die Gabel im Federweg etwas reduziert damit es von der Geometrie her passt oder ging das so ? ...... aah erwischt, das iss ne alte Judy gelle (mit Englund Kit) ?



Hallo!
Habe lange überlegt ob ich es mit den alten Teilen aufbauen soll.
(Starrgabel und einige XTR900 Teile wären vorhanden)
Aber weil ich auch einige Marathon's mit dem Ritchey bestreiten will, war die Wahl mit den neuen Teilen sicher die bessere   

Übrigens, ein 9.0 Sl Schaltwerk und Shifter hab ich auf meine´m Softtail (siehe Fotogalerie)

....Gutes Auge, Judy SL mit Englundkit


----------



## checky (19. November 2004)

bugmtb schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Habe lange überlegt ob ich es mit den alten Teilen aufbauen soll.
> (Starrgabel und einige XTR900 Teile wären vorhanden)
> Aber weil ich auch einige Marathon's mit dem Ritchey bestreiten will, war die Wahl mit den neuen Teilen sicher die bessere
> ...



wers selber mal fuhr sieht sowas auch  habe ne Judy FSX mit Styff Carbonbooster & eben auch dem Englundkit @ home (& alle Originalteile natürlich auch noch).
Deine Ritcheys sind aber beide mal ne echte Augenweide, damit kannste Dich immer & überall sehen lassen 
Meine XTR900 habe ich annem Marin Team FRS von 93 verbaut (der unmittelbare Vorgänger von Deinem) ist aber leider noch nicht ganz fertig, suche noch purple Twister für die Naben (gerne auch Tausch gegen silberne) & purple Sattelstützenklemmschelle.
AAAch ist das schööön.


----------



## pefro (19. November 2004)

Sorry *bugmtb*, ich musste das Bild hier für Dich einfach mal reinstellen - das hebt das Niveau im Rumgespamme der letzten Wochen wieder um Lichtjahre.

Einfach nur wunderschön!


----------



## der alte ron (19. November 2004)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

>


Auf die knie mit euch !!
Ganz , ganz große klasse *!*




> Ab morgen mittag meins:
> http://www.tourgallerie.de/gallery/...ge.php?pos=-212


Lass es lieber !!! Außer du bekommst es für unter 500 euro , und es wird dein winterrad .
Nichts für ungut , 
nikolay !


----------



## Knax (19. November 2004)

...gibt es was schöneres?!
das ist das zeug, aus dem träume gemacht sind!  
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Musicman (19. November 2004)

Klasse


----------



## knuster (19. November 2004)

Warum meinst du das ich es lassen sollte?
Ist mein erstes MTB.
Was man hier hört sind die Teile nicht so schlecht.
Oder was seht ihr an dem Rad als Mist an?
Will damit nur n bissi durchn Wald fahren.
Auf dem Foto ist ja noch nichts auf mich angepasst.
Die Gabel wird erst abgesägt wenn ich mich mit der Position wohlfühle.
Barends sind schon gedreht. Mal schauen ob ich damit zurechtkomme.
Neue Reifen gibts in nächster Zeit auch mal.
Und der Hinterbau bleibt Orange


----------



## Running Man (19. November 2004)

Zu den Ritchey´s bleibt nur noch zu sagen:

Ekelhaft schön! Echt grausam, ich werd echt neidisch! Punkt.

Gruß Running


----------



## pueftel (19. November 2004)

Ich hoffe ich tu auch etwas für das Niveau hier und zeige mal mein neues, altes Rad. In den kalten Tagen wird noch einiges geändert. Schaltwerk( Precicion in schwarz, ist hoffentlich morgen in der Post!), Hebel(Paul Thumbies   !) und evtl. noch ein anderer Sattel(Flite EVO dringend gesucht!). Na dann...




Gruß
Frank


----------



## der alte ron (19. November 2004)

knuster schrieb:
			
		

> Warum meinst du das ich es lassen sollte?
> Ist mein erstes MTB.
> Was man hier hört sind die Teile nicht so schlecht.
> Oder was seht ihr an dem Rad als Mist an?
> ...


Nur um ein bissi durch den wald zu fahren braucht man so einen klotz nicht . Da würde dir ein leichtes hardtail viel mehr spass machen !
Zu der optik ... dein problem , mir gefällt es wirklich überhaupt nicht . Darf man fragen was du dafür bezahlst ?


----------



## phatlizard (19. November 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Nur um ein bissi durch den wald zu fahren braucht man so einen klotz nicht.



Entscheidet wer?



			
				der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Da würde dir ein leichtes hardtail viel mehr spass machen!



Sagt wer?



			
				der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Zu der optik ... dein problem



Stimmt!



			
				der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> mir gefällt es wirklich überhaupt nicht



Ist egal



			
				der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Darf man fragen was du dafür bezahlst?



 



Ich wollte nur mal drauf hinweissen, wie nervend, dass ist, wenn Leute glauben, ihr Meinung zu den Sachen, die andere Leute mögen, sei von irgendeiner Bedeutung.
Wenn jemand hier sein Kunstwerk zeigen soll, auf das er ja natürlich stolz ist, dann sollte er das tun dürfen, ohne sich dafür rechtfertigen zu müssen, wie schlecht denn wohl sein Geschmack wäre ...
Das ist ungefähr so wie wenn man sein Kind posten würde, und alle Welt sagt: "Boah ist der hässlich, wer hat den denn gemacht .. ?"

Mein neues:






Doch ehrlich ...

phaty


----------



## felixthewolf (19. November 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Mein neues:
> 
> *bild*
> 
> ...



glaub ich nicht 

oder ist das ne art konfrontations therapie?

die ritcheys sind wirklich verdammt schön, und ich depp baue nur schwarz-silberne räder, dabei kann dezentes auch so bunt sein...

gruss, felix


----------



## Musicman (19. November 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Mein neues:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schöne Farbe, gefällt mir   
Ich trau mich garnicht zu fragen, aber ist deins auch ne "Coladose" oder kommt das nur bei den neueren "SL" Rahmen vor? Ich hab letztens auf nem Giant XTC gesessen und mal aufs Oberrohr geklopft, hmmmm, was soll ich sagen? Klang sehr zart, nicht gerade Vertrauenerweckend. Wenn das Gerät mal wo gegenfällt....


----------



## Buddy (19. November 2004)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry *bugmtb*, ich musste das Bild hier für Dich einfach mal reinstellen - das hebt das Niveau im Rumgespamme der letzten Wochen wieder um Lichtjahre.
> 
> Einfach nur wunderschön!



Absoluter Hammer, echt wahnsinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuster (19. November 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Nur um ein bissi durch den wald zu fahren braucht man so einen klotz nicht . Da würde dir ein leichtes hardtail viel mehr spass machen !
> Zu der optik ... dein problem , mir gefällt es wirklich überhaupt nicht . Darf man fragen was du dafür bezahlst ?


Hab ein Klein Adroit Race und das Votec für 100 km auf der gleichen Strecke gefahren. Mir hat das Votec wesentlich mehr Spass gemacht. Optik - Muss mir gefallen. Tut es auch. 
Bezahlt hab ich komplett so wie es da steht mit SID Team, DT 210 L, Avid SD Ti, Mavic X 517 DT Onyx und XT 1200 


----------



## 328 (19. November 2004)

Die 2 Ritchey Bikes sind echt schön


----------



## Quantic (19. November 2004)

> noch ein anderer Sattel(Flite EVO dringend gesucht!).



was gibts am Sattel auszusetzen, passt doch super ans Bike.
aber wenn de den ni willst kannste den ja mir geben


----------



## yvesw (19. November 2004)

knuster schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ein Klein Adroit Race und das Votec für 100 km auf der gleichen Strecke gefahren. Mir hat das Votec wesentlich mehr Spass gemacht. Optik - Muss mir gefallen. Tut es auch.
> Bezahlt hab ich komplett so wie es da steht mit SID Team, DT 210 L, Avid SD Ti, Mavic X 517 DT Onyx und XT 1200 




Lass dich nicht von den andere, beeinflussen. Wenn's dir gefällt ist doch alles in Ordnung. Die Meinung der anderen kann dir eigentlich sch****egal sein.   

Aber die Ritcheys gehören zum Geilsten was ich bisher gesehen habe.    

Yves


----------



## roadrunner_gs (19. November 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> Mein neues:
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist denn in dich gefahren Phaty?
Das Ding hat ja *keuch* GÄNGE!
Oder baust du die Schaltzüge noch ab? (Ich hoffe mal stark!)
Außerdem ist das ja ein Cannondale! Das geht ja schon mal erst recht nicht!


----------



## der alte ron (19. November 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Entscheidet wer?
> 
> 
> Sagt wer?
> ...


 


Kurz : 

Jemand der dieses votec schon gefahren ist aber auch 7 jahre auf genau der gleichen kiste die du dir jetzt zugelegt hast , der im norden der republick (ost / west ) im mittelgebirge und hier in den alpen verschiedene räder ausprobiert hat . Spielt aber hier keine rolle ! Die einen sagen dies und andere das  . Und letztendlich hast du recht - es ist egal ... ... aber :

Muß man hier eigentlich hinter jeden satz den man schreibt einen   setzen oder "das ist meine meinung" .

Ist man der meinung etwas gefällt einem nicht bedeutet es doch nicht auch automatisch man denkt derjenige dem es gehört ist ein idiot , oder !
Hier wo ich wohne fahren typen mit noch viel hässlicheren abgewrackten kisten die berge rauf und runter , haben spass dabei und viele sind dabei schneller als ich . Ich finde jeder der nach draußen geht um spass zu haben und nicht nur zu zeigen was für ein toller/erfolgreicher kerl er ist , ist ein verdammt cooler typ . Auch DAS ist meine meinung ! Sollte ich vieleicht in meine signatur aufnehmen ! Beugt vieleicht misverständnisse vor - obwohl , ich glauge eher nicht .

Also gib ruhe und hab spass mit deiner coladose auch wenn sie , kann ich mir denken , nur eine übergangslösung ist . Genieße deine zeit deine zeit mit ihr , es wird dir in zukunft nicht oft passieren , das du etwas besseres fähst , FINDE ICH !

In frieden , Nikolay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bugmtb (20. November 2004)

Hallo Leute!
Freud mich, das Euch meine kleine Ritchey Sammlung gefällt.
Die Wahl , ob ich sie mit Original- , oder mit neuen Teilen aufbaue , hat mich auch einiges an Kopfzerbrechen bereitet.
Nun ja, falls sich mal einer von Euch nächstes Jahr in die Steiermark (EM 2003) verirrt, können wir ja mal eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt mit den Ritchey's unternehmen.

P.S. Postet weiter Eure Kunstwerke !!


----------



## mrwulf (20. November 2004)

Das Yeti fährt sich einfach genial und mit der 80mm Gabel ist es super wendig!

Ist aber noch lange nicht fertig, da kommen noch RaceFace Kurbeln rauf und ne Tune Stütze, leichtere Reifen, etc.


----------



## JoeDesperado (20. November 2004)

@ mrwulf, gefällt mir hervorragend! recht leicht schaut's noch dazu aus...


----------



## Jackass1987 (20. November 2004)

@ mrwulf

Sieht schon gut aus, aber bitte mach mal einen anderen Kettenstrebenschutz drauf. Wenn man sich schon für dezente Farben wie schwarz und grau entscheidet, würde ich da auch keien Ausnahme machen. Das kann man aebr mit 5  verbessern 

Aber warum hast du keine Disk gewählt ? An ein Fully gehört doch eine Scheibenbremse oder ? 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## bugmtb (20. November 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte nur mal drauf hinweissen, wie nervend, dass ist, wenn Leute glauben, ihr Meinung zu den Sachen, die andere Leute mögen, sei von irgendeiner Bedeutung.
> Wenn jemand hier sein Kunstwerk zeigen soll, auf das er ja natürlich stolz ist, dann sollte er das tun dürfen, ohne sich dafür rechtfertigen zu müssen, wie schlecht denn wohl sein Geschmack wäre ...
> Das ist ungefähr so wie wenn man sein Kind posten würde, und alle Welt sagt: "Boah ist der hässlich, wer hat den denn gemacht .. ?"
> phaty



Schließ mich den phaty und den anderen an....

@Jackass1987
Wenn dir  mrwulf's Yeti  gefällt, dann poste es , wenn nicht, dann schreib ihn ein pm , wie du es für besser hälts , aber versau nicht den Thread


----------



## superbow (20. November 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ungefähr so wie wenn man sein Kind posten würde, und alle Welt sagt: "Boah ist der hässlich, wer hat den denn gemacht .. ?"
> 
> phaty




^^ geil


----------



## mrwulf (20. November 2004)

@ joedesperado
vielen dank für die blumen!!


@jackass

das rote ding ist wirklich hässlich, habe ich noch in meiner teile kiste gefunden und wird natürlich auch demnächst ausgetauscht. 

wie gesagt ist das yeti noch nicht wirklich fertig, aber es fährt sich so auch schon sehr gut.

scheibenbremsen sind mir ehrlich gesagt:

- zu teuer
- zu schwer
- zu kompliziert in der montage und wartung

mit v-bremsen bin ich bislang sehr gut zurecht gekommen, auch bei schlechtem wetter.

greets


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (20. November 2004)

bugmtb schrieb:
			
		

> Schließ mich den phaty und den anderen an....
> 
> @Jackass1987
> Wenn dir  mrwulf's Yeti  gefällt, dann poste es , wenn nicht, dann schreib ihn ein pm , wie du es für besser hälts , aber versau nicht den Thread




Das ist hier ist ein öffentliches Forum und hier darf auch Kritik gepostet werden. Man sobald mal einer nicht in die Hände klatscht und sagt: "Boa ist dein Bike geil!" gibts gleich was auf die Mütze. So geht das nicht! Natürlich ist das Geschmackssache, genauso wie wenn man sagt, dein Rad sieht aber gut aus.
Laßt also doch mal bitte die Kirche im Dorf!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. November 2004)

soo, hier mal mein gutes altes GT,Kabelbinder kommen noch ab!
Und nun: Zerreißt es in der Luft! (ich habs trotzdem lieb  )






ab nächste Saison mit Flatbar, Barends und leichterer Gabel


----------



## Gorth (20. November 2004)

Ist das nicht ein wenig eng mit dem Flaschenhalter da unten? Fährst du mit einem Camelbak? An sich ein nettes Touren Rad, Sorglosgabel, Sorglosbremsen - nur der Riser erscheint auf den ersten Blick etwas übertrieben (hast Du überhaupt eine Sattelüberhöhung?). 
Achja und der Sattel... irgendwie muss ich an das Schnabeltier denken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. November 2004)

Gorth schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das nicht ein wenig eng mit dem Flaschenhalter da unten? Fährst du mit einem Camelbak? An sich ein nettes Touren Rad, Sorglosgabel, Sorglosbremsen - nur der Riser erscheint auf den ersten Blick etwas übertrieben (hast Du überhaupt eine Sattelüberhöhung?).
> Achja und der Sattel... irgendwie muss ich an das Schnabeltier denken



Flaschenhalter passt grad so, fahre ohne camelback.
vielleicht wirkt es durch das foto schlecht aber ich hab ca. 15cm sattelüberhöhung... ...dann muss der sattel halt bald weg, aber er ist doch sooo bequem...

Gruß, der Stefan

P.S. für ein Tourenrad ist es zu schnell


----------



## rainroom (20. November 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht wirkt es durch das foto schlecht aber ich hab ca. 15cm sattelüberhöhung... ...



    wo jetzt genau?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. November 2004)

rainroom schrieb:
			
		

> wo jetzt genau?



hmm, warum das hier so wirkt kann ich mir nicht erklären, aber ich will das bike jetzt nicht nochmal vom dachboden runter holen, es ist einfach so!


----------



## roadrunner_gs (21. November 2004)

Dochdoch, 15cm ist der Sattel schon unter dem Lenker   
(oder war Sattelüberhöhung doch was anderes? *pfeif*)


----------



## der alte ron (21. November 2004)

@lord helmchen , dein bike wird immer besser . Gott sei dank ist die "kultkiste" den jordan runter ! Schönes fully !


----------



## XTR (21. November 2004)

Dann zeig ich Euch meins halt auch mal.
Das ist eigentlich ein Marin Indian Trail Rahmen, den ich mal neu lackieren lassen habe und damit er nicht so "nackt" aussieht hab ich die Chris King Teile drauf geklebt


----------



## masterali (21. November 2004)

@Lord Helmchen:

Warum auf dem Dachboden?? schon eingemottet ?? Schönwetterfahrer    

Naja aber nun zum alten Thema der Sattelüberhöhung!

Also wenn das 15 cm sind drink ich 1 (in Worten Einen) Meter Sattelstütze!! Aber wahrscheinlich handelt es sich um einen tippfehler >>>> 15 mm


----------



## pefro (21. November 2004)

M.E.C.Hammer schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist hier ist ein öffentliches Forum und hier darf auch Kritik gepostet werden. Man sobald mal einer nicht in die Hände klatscht und sagt: "Boa ist dein Bike geil!" gibts gleich was auf die Mütze. So geht das nicht! Natürlich ist das Geschmackssache, genauso wie wenn man sagt, dein Rad sieht aber gut aus.
> Laßt also doch mal bitte die Kirche im Dorf!



Dem gibts nichtsmehr hinzuzufügen. Wer mit Kritik nicht umgehen kann, der stellt sein Bike einfach in die Gallerie - und wer Bikes mit Kindern vergleicht, sollte vielleicht mal ein bisschen an seinen Wertevorstellungen arbeiten   

Gruß
Peter


----------



## pefro (21. November 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> Und nun: Zerreißt es in der Luft! (ich habs trotzdem lieb  )



LordHelmchen: Wir kennen Dein altes Bike - dementsprechend verbietet sich am neuesten einfach jegliche Kritik...   

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## headbug (21. November 2004)

Das Marin mit den Chris King aufklebern sieht merkwürdig aus  aber nicht schlecht 

Jedoch scheint es mir so als wären die Reifen Dreckig--und so kommt das noch in die Wohnung?


----------



## XTR (21. November 2004)

Warum ist das merkwürdig?
Die reifen sind inzwschen schon wieder sauber und nachdem mir mein Rennrad ein- und angeschlossen aus dem keller geklaut wurde stell ich meine räder da nichmehr rein


----------



## atua (21. November 2004)

so, jetzt mal meins...

es is zwar wahrscheinlich für euch nix besonderes, und es gibt auch leichteres... ich habs trotzdem lieb     

bilder sin in meiner gallerie:

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/26569http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/26569


----------



## Lord Helmchen (21. November 2004)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> LordHelmchen: Wir kennen Dein altes Bike - dementsprechend verbietet sich am neuesten einfach jegliche Kritik...
> 
> Peter





			
				 der alte Ron schrieb:
			
		

> @lord helmchen , dein bike wird immer besser . Gott sei dank ist die "kultkiste" den jordan runter ! Schönes fully !



das war gemein 
guckt mal in die Galerie von LowBudgetBiker , da kommt das böse geschweißte erwachen für euch!

Jetzt mal ernsthaft, irgendwelche konkreten vorschläge bis auf anderen Sattel, gekürzte Stütze, wegfall der Kabelbinder, anderer Kurbel, was bis weihnachten noch gemacht wird?


Zur Sattelüberhöhung:
es sind nicht 15mm, sondern 15cm, nur das die perspektive denkbar ungünstig gewählt ist, wenn man das hirschgeweih betrachtet haben wir im bezug auf den höchsten punkt des lenkers sicher über 10cm luft, es wirkt auf dem photo nur anders!

Zur Einmottung:
ich will weder den Magnesiumteilen, noch dem schönen Rahmen das im Winter gebräuchliche eklige Streusalz antun, Winter ist bau und bastelzeit... ...ich freu mich schon auf weihnachten.


----------



## Nihil Baxter (21. November 2004)

So, mein Fully und mein HT nach umfangreichen Umbauarbeiten, die immer noch nicht abgeschlossen sind:


----------



## bugmtb (21. November 2004)

Genial!
Die Rocky's gefallen mir seehr gut. Um nicht zu sagen perfekt.
Vorallem die weiße Race Face Kurbel........
......wurde im Fotoalbum schon bewertet    
Gruß
bugmtb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gurkenfolie (21. November 2004)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> So, mein Fully und mein HT nach umfangreichen Umbauarbeiten, die immer noch nicht abgeschlossen sind:




beim element schaut die zugverlegung am oberrohr ein wenig klapprig aus.

beim blizzard würd ich schwarze kettenblätter ranbauen.

oh ein mac fan, ich nehm alles zurück


----------



## DrTom (21. November 2004)

Nach den ganzen traumhaft schönen Bikes, mein neuer Traum  .  Principias neues Hartail hat jetzt neue Verwandschaft , nur leider kriege ich auf Grund meiner Größe und der 100mm-Gabel keine coole Sattelüberhöhung hin


----------



## Northern lite (22. November 2004)

@DrTom: tztztz Michelin-Reifen und Conti-Schläuche???

das geht nun gar nicht!!     Auch wenn die Ventilkappen sehr gut mit der Rahmenfarbe harmonieren.  

Ansonsten nichts auszusetzen. 

Vielleicht nur den XLS vorn gegen den Front S austauschen, Du wirst den Unterschied positiv bemerken!

Gruß Northern lite


----------



## der alte ron (22. November 2004)

Dr.Tom , danke das ich mir mein rad schon mal vorab anschauen durfte  !!
Ist in der neuen serie nicht eigentlich eine AC stütze dran ?

Nikolay


----------



## Musicman (22. November 2004)

@DrTom: Schönes Bike


----------



## DrTom (22. November 2004)

@Northern lite: Meinst du den Comp S für vorne.

@der alte ron: Soweit ich das von Hauenstein in Erinnerung habe, hatten die Speed R+ alle die AC-Stützen. Motiviert und hirndurchspült durch den Robusten-Leichtbau-Thread habe ich mich zu tune-Teilen hinreissen lassen. Jetzt kann ich Principias tune-Leidenschaft nachvollziehen.

Ich wollte demnächst mal hier ins Forum einen ausführlichen Fahrbericht stellen. Was meinst ihr soll, ich einen neuen Thread ins Leben rufen, oder ist es wohl besser mich an den "Robusten-Leichtbau-Thread" wieder ins Leben zu erwecken?


----------



## miphy (22. November 2004)

...ich denk die conti-schläuche gehen in ordnung  , sollen ja außerdem ziemlich gut sein(pannen/rollwiderstand)


----------



## Northern lite (22. November 2004)

@DrTom: 

Nein, ich meinte den Front S, das ist der reine Vordereifen von Michelin. Ich fahre diese Kombination schon sehr lange, erst in drün und jetzt in schwarz. Er bringt (meines Erachtens) noch so ein wenig mehr Zielgenauigkeit. Versuchs einfach mal. Den anderen XLS kannste ja erstmal weg legen, da man ja eh einen höheren Verschleiß an Hinterreifen hat.

Gruß Northern lite


----------



## Catsoft (22. November 2004)

Northern lite schrieb:
			
		

> @DrTom:
> 
> Nein, ich meinte den Front S, das ist der reine Vordereifen von Michelin. Ich fahre diese Kombination schon sehr lange, erst in drün und jetzt in schwarz. Er bringt (meines Erachtens) noch so ein wenig mehr Zielgenauigkeit. Versuchs einfach mal. Den anderen XLS kannste ja erstmal weg legen, da man ja eh einen höheren Verschleiß an Hinterreifen hat.
> 
> Gruß Northern lite



Das kommt IMHO sehr drauf an. Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, daß am Garda und in Finale die Kombi mit dem XLS auch vorne Lichtjahre besser ist. Da hat der Comp S einfach zu wenig Profil und ist auch nicht durchschlagsfest genug. Im Rennen würde ich das Risiko mit dem Comp S vorne wohl eingehen.


----------



## Northern lite (22. November 2004)

nicht Comp S



Front S !!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (22. November 2004)

Northern lite schrieb:
			
		

> nicht Comp S
> 
> 
> 
> Front S !!!!!!




Sorry, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## lelebebbel (22. November 2004)

den gibts aber nicht mehr (jedenfalls nicht neu). 
laut michelin soll man jetzt einfach den XLS andersrum montieren. hatte da mal vor ner weile nen thread im laufradforum aufgemacht, find ich grad aber nicht mehr.


----------



## rigger (22. November 2004)

Ja man soll ihn andersrum montieren, steht auch auf dem Reifen drauf!
Ein Pfeil wo rear und ein pfeil wo front draufsteht!


----------



## dupa (22. November 2004)

hier mal  was schönes, habe ich bei ebay gesichtet ist leider jedoch  nicht meins geworden   wäre was schönes 

Manitou HT mit EFC Federgabel Steckachse
Hinterradnabe und Steuersatz von Chris King, die Steckachsenvorderradnabe ist original Manitou für EFC Gabel, Laufräder wurden von Whizz Wheels eingespeicht mit Ceramic X517 Felgen, Race Face Low Profil Kurbeln und Innenlager, extrem leichte Pedale von Bebop, Tune Stütze, Sattel und Spanner, Ringlé VB 120mm 0°, Magura mit CNC Griff, Stahlflex und ADP,
XTR Schalthebel und Schaltung, XT Umwerfer speziell für Manitou. 

wollte mir ein fertiges kaufen überlege aber doch wieder ein zu bauen um eben DAS zu bekommen was man will- was schätzt ihr es im aufbaupreis - teile ähnlich bzw .die gleichen  






ahja wie bekomme ich die bilde direkt groß rein?


----------



## dubbel (23. November 2004)

dupa schrieb:
			
		

> ahja wie bekomme ich die bilde direkt groß rein?


so: 




klick mal auf "zitat"

(du brauchst halt was zum verlinken, d.h. das bild musst du vorher uppen...)


----------



## Lord Helmchen (23. November 2004)

dupa das bike ist supa dupa...

...nur die reifen gefallen mir überhaupt nicht, ist ein mountainbike, es darf mehr als ein noppenkondom sein!


----------



## richie392 (25. November 2004)

Damit ich hier auch mal was poste.   MTBen ist in der letzten Zeit aufgrund des Erwerbs eines Rennrads etwas kurz gekommen. Vielleicht wirds nächstes Jahr wieder ein bißchen mehr gefahren:
Centurion NoPogo AC4.   














Gruß, Richie


----------



## mrwulf (25. November 2004)

Sehr schöner Vorbau und wirklich ein schöner Sattel!!
Gefällt mir insgesamt ganz gut.



			
				richie392 schrieb:
			
		

> Damit ich hier auch mal was poste.   MTBen ist in der letzten Zeit aufgrund des Erwerbs eines Rennrads etwas kurz gekommen. Vielleicht wirds nächstes Jahr wieder ein bißchen mehr gefahren:
> 
> Gruß, Richie


----------



## cluso (25. November 2004)

@richie392

schön schön. Für die Gabel gehörts du geknuddelt 

Gruß

cluso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (25. November 2004)

@richie392: eigentlich mag ich keine schwarzen Räder, aber hier ist der Aufbau wirklich stimming.


----------



## richie392 (25. November 2004)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> @richie392: eigentlich mag ich keine schwarzen Räder, aber hier ist der Aufbau wirklich stimming.



Ist auch mein einziges schwarzes Radl. Hatte es im Januar 2000 bestellt: und zwar in gelb.
Bekommen habe ich es im Juni   2000 - und zwar in schwarz!   
Naja, was solls. Ich wollte damals halt unbedingt ein NoPogo haben.   

Gruß, Richie


----------



## skyline (25. November 2004)

Sehr stimmig aufgebaut. Perfekt wäre noch die Kurbel in schwarz, hier im Forum verkauft gerade einer deine LX in schwarz, dann wärs perfekt!!

cheers, nils


----------



## Jackass1987 (25. November 2004)

genau ! Die bläuliche Kurbel passt nicht ganz ins Farbkonzept. 

Ansonsten kein schlechtes Bike. Nur den eigentlichen Rahmen finde ich ein bissl zu "fett".

Offtopic : Ich könnte dir sogar noch en schwarz-goldene LX Kurbel verkaufen. Meld dich wenn du Interesse hast. 

Mfg Jackass


----------



## polo (25. November 2004)

fällt nur mir die komische sattelposition auf??


----------



## richie392 (25. November 2004)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> fällt nur mir die komische sattelposition auf??



Was verstehst du unter einer "komischen sattelposition"??

a) ich sitze schlecht drauf
b) es sieht komisch aus

Für b) mag ich dir ja recht geben, aber a) ganz sicher nicht!   
Also form follows function sozusagen. 

Gruß, Richie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (25. November 2004)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> fällt nur mir die komische sattelposition auf??



bloß weil der Sattel etwas weiter nach vorne geschoben ist?
sonst passt das doch ganz gut


----------



## masterali (25. November 2004)

@richie: kein fahrrad sondern einen panzer hast du da! Is nicht so mei geschmack aber schlecht is es sicher net.

So nun zu meinem Rädchen:

Wieder ein paar Updates u. a. mit der Vuelta Magnesium Bremse die zur Zeit mit Hebeln auf 396 Gramm kommt und dem kurzen Speedneedle 95 Gramm bin ich jetzt bei 9,94 KG

Bild ist nicht mehr ganz aktuell!


----------



## Principia (25. November 2004)

hmmm...irgendwie beschleicht mich das gefühl, dass du einen regelrechten overkill betreibst, was die komponenten angeht. evtl. wäre es sinnvoll/an der zeit sich mal der hardware, sprich: rahmen/gabel/kurbel zuzuwenden. findest du nicht ? 

dann sind auch ruckzuck <9kg drin


----------



## Edith L. (25. November 2004)

.....genau das dachte ich mir auch!

Greets

Eddie L


----------



## masterali (25. November 2004)

das denkt nicht nur ihr euch!!

aber für nen ehemaligen Schüler der 04 keine Ausbildungsstelle gefunden hat, ist es nicht so einfach sich einfach mal nen neuen rahmen zu kaufen. Wenn ich mir nen neuen Rahmen hole dann natürlich auch kein 0815 teil.

Aber natürlich habt ihr recht. Ich denk ja auch schon lange darüber nach!


----------



## Gorth (25. November 2004)

@masterali: take your time! Der Cube Rahmen ist halt ein Platzhalter fuer einen schoenen Rahmen, und bis du keine Stelle sicher hast, macht es auch keinen Sinn an irgendwelche grossen Investitionen zu denken. So sieht das Rad ja sehr schoen aus, und wenn man mal ein paar Euros ueber hat, dann spricht auch nichts gegen preiswerten Leichtbau.


----------



## polo (26. November 2004)

klar muß jeder so auf seinem radl sitzen, wie's ihm gefällt.
es sieht aber m.e. komisch aus, und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß die kraftübertragung ideal ist.


----------



## masterali (26. November 2004)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> klar muß jeder so auf seinem radl sitzen, wie's ihm gefällt.
> es sieht aber m.e. komisch aus, und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß die kraftübertragung ideal ist.




warum??? also ich komm gut zurecht wobei ich sagen muss dass der rahmen (18") mit  bei 1,85 mittlerweile viel zu klein ist!! vor 2 Jahren hats noch gepasst! Ok wäre auch schlecht gewesen wenn sich in den 2 Jahren nix an meiner Körpergröße getan hätte


----------



## polo (26. November 2004)

da warst nicht du gemeint, sondern richie392!


----------



## *adrenalin* (26. November 2004)

@masterali

ich kann verstehen, wenn man sich (was ja jeder von uns tut) in einem bestimmten rahmen bewegen kann was die neuanschaffung von parts betrifft. bevor ich aber 200,- euro für eine bremse ausgebe, hätte ich in deinem fall über eine andere gabel (deutlich mehr gewichtsersparnis möglich!), vielleicht auch sattelstütze und kurbel/innenlager nachgedacht.

auf der anderen seite: wenn man mal gerade 200,- euro auf der seite hat und die finger jucken - dann gibt man die 200,- euro auch aus   

bin daher gespannt, was uns noch erwartet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## masterali (26. November 2004)

*adrenalin* schrieb:
			
		

> @masterali
> 
> ich kann verstehen, wenn man sich (was ja jeder von uns tut) in einem bestimmten rahmen bewegen kann was die neuanschaffung von parts betrifft. bevor ich aber 200,- euro für eine bremse ausgebe, hätte ich in deinem fall über eine andere gabel (deutlich mehr gewichtsersparnis möglich!), vielleicht auch sattelstütze und kurbel/innenlager nachgedacht.
> 
> ...




hi,

ich glaub ihr denkt ich bin blöd!   

Also grund warum ich mir die Vueltas jetzt erst geholt hab is dass wie man ja wieß ich die nicht in jedem gulli finde! sonst hätt ich mir die FRM Stütze geholt die gute 60 Gramm bringt gegenüber meiner WCS! Aber alles zu seiner Zeit!

Außerdem nenn mir mal ne gabel für 200 öcken die neu schwarz ist cantiaufnahmen hat, einstellbare zugstufe 80 mm bieten kann! da bin ich gespannt! 

Des Weiteren hab ich mir überlegt ne Gabel mit nem neuen Rahmen zusammen zu kaufen sonst müsste ich jetzt dann die gabel in den kleinen rahmen machen und dafür muss ich ja das steuerrohr etwas länger lassen wenn ich die gabel dann in dem großen rahmen auch fahren will!


----------



## cluso (26. November 2004)

@Masterali

ich kann deine Gedankengängen gut nachvollziehen 

Irgendwann kannst du dann so richtig mit neuem Rahmen+Gabel auftrumpfen und der Rest ist schon perfekt 

Gruß


----------



## Wave (26. November 2004)

ich denke aber trotzdem dass sich das Geld im Moment eher bei Rahmen und Gabel gelohnt hätte.


----------



## masterali (26. November 2004)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> @Masterali
> 
> ich kann deine Gedankengängen gut nachvollziehen
> 
> ...



du sprichst mir aus der Seele!!

@mecky: wie schon so oft erwähnt bekomme ich für 200 verdammt öcken keine vernüftiges frameset!! oder willst du mich eines besseren belehren *lol*


----------



## der alte ron (27. November 2004)

masterali schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem nenn mir mal ne gabel für 200 öcken die neu schwarz ist cantiaufnahmen hat, einstellbare zugstufe 80 mm bieten kann! da bin ich gespannt!


SID bei ebay .


----------



## roadrunner_gs (27. November 2004)

No Saint Angel: 225 euro und so knapp 400 gramm leichter als dein momentaner Rahmen!


----------



## masterali (27. November 2004)

ich hab von ne federgabel gesprochen und das ist die Sid nicht! Außerdem hol ich mir bestimmt nicht so nen 0815 rahmen ala no saint nur weil er leicht is!


----------



## Wave (27. November 2004)

ne...nicht für 200....aber für 300 kriegste so eine verdammte Skareb...und zwar NEU!

und jetzt sag mir nicht, dass das auch keine Federgabel ist


----------



## Musicman (27. November 2004)

Man, könnt ihr ihn nicht mal machen lassen wie er das für richtig hält?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner_gs (27. November 2004)

masterali schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab von ne federgabel gesprochen und das ist die Sid nicht! Außerdem hol ich mir bestimmt nicht so nen 0815 rahmen ala no saint nur weil er leicht is!



*lol* echt nicht? also bei mir macht die sich ganz gut...
und ist auf jeden Fall besser als die Duke SL die ich bei nem Freund gegen ne SID Race 2000 getauscht habe.


----------



## Running Man (27. November 2004)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> *lol* echt nicht? also bei mir macht die sich ganz gut...
> und ist auf jeden Fall besser als die Duke SL die ich bei nem Freund gegen ne SID Race 2000 getauscht habe.



Das seh ich genau so. Ich kann dieses ewige Gelabere, speziell über die SID, nicht mehr hören. Ich wette, Masterali hat noch nie eine SID vor der Brust gehabt. Ist halt das übliche Anti-Rock Shox/ - Shimano blabla. 

Übrigens, was wiegst du Masterali? 

Gruß, und schönes WE, Running


----------



## yvesw (27. November 2004)

Was ist die SID dann? Starrgabel oder was? So einen Sch*** habe ich echt noch nicht gehört. Hast du überhaupt schon so eine in der Hand gehabt oder ist das wieder eins von diesen Vorurteilen gegen SIDs?

Yves


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (27. November 2004)

Leute ihr seit mal wieder sehr weit Offtopic. Es gibt hier auch ein Federungsforum, diskutiert doch bitte da weiter was die SID nun ist und hier möchte ich wieder Bilder von schönen Rädern sehen.

Danke!


----------



## masterali (28. November 2004)

so ich wiege 72 KG bin die SID Worldcup auch schonmal ein Wocheende gefahren und hab dadurch nen Erfahrungsbericht! Ich fand die GAbel irgendwie bockig und nicht so harmonisch wie andere gabeln. Die Steifigkeit war gerade noch so in Ordnung!

@ mecky:

Die Skareb is schon ein geiles Teil!!


----------



## Wave (28. November 2004)

sag ich ja....aber mal eben ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht meinerseits:

80kg + Skareb Super + recht tiefes schlagloch =


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Running Man (28. November 2004)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> sag ich ja....aber mal eben ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht meinerseits:
> 
> 80kg + Skareb Super + recht tiefes schlagloch =




auweh!


----------



## Pevloc (28. November 2004)

Gut, dann weis ich welche Gabel ich mir mit meinen 85 kg sicher nicht holen werde.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (28. November 2004)

Da kann ich, obwohls komplett offtopic wird, nur sagen, dass nen freund von mir die Manitou Mars 2001 Elite mit Magura Julie fährt. Der wiegt 85kg und hat keine Steifigkeits oder Ausschlagprobleme.

Hat Manitou solch einen Rückschritt gemacht?


----------



## Einheimischer (28. November 2004)

Damit nochmal ein Rad hier gezeigt wird:






leider nicht meins.

Zu OT: Toll eine kaputte Gabel, traurig für den Besitzer (hoffentlich nix passiert?). Solche sachen kommen halt vor, da kann aber kein Hersteller der Welt was dafür, ich hatte mal an einem 40.000 Euro Mercedes (Firmenwagen) nach 25.000 Km Motorschaden - sind jetzt alle Mercedes,oder noch besser sind jetzt alle Diesel Schrott?  Sorry ich weiss, total falsches Forum musste aber raus und das Scapin ist doch (bis auf's Cockpit) nun wirklich hübsch, oder? 

Grüße.


----------



## spezi light (28. November 2004)

so jetzt mal wieder meins mit ein bischen Upgrade...
Hörnchen mal probeweise abmontiert.
Leckere Easton EA 70 Sattelstütze und hinte und vorne(kommt noch )
LX V Brakes, aber die Dinger hät ich erst gar nicht kaufen sollen...
Werd jez lieber ordentlich sparen und mir marta oder hope minis kaufen...
Lecker Marin:


----------



## lelebebbel (29. November 2004)

marinrider schrieb:
			
		

> LX V Brakes, aber die Dinger hät ich erst gar nicht kaufen sollen


also wenn du dich schon traust, eine goldene LX an einen himmelblauen rahmen mit orangigen decals zu schrauben - was hältst du davon, die raceline von der gabel im hintergrund vorne dranzubauen?


----------



## macgyver (29. November 2004)

zwar kein reinrassiges Crosscountry-Gerät, aber es hat schon ein Crosscountry-Rennen mitgemacht. Ich hoffe, es wird toleriert, für euch extra mit CC-Laufradsatz:


----------



## IGGY (29. November 2004)

Was war das denn für ein Schlagloch?


----------



## Jackass1987 (29. November 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Was war das denn für ein Schlagloch?



manche würden es vielleicht auch als Schützengraben bezeichnen   

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## HILLKILLER (29. November 2004)

Hi,
nachdem schon einige von Euch ihre "Schülerbikes" gezeigt haben, mach ich das nun auch.







Teile:
Red Bull CC-Factory Rahen 21" 2002 (Schwinge 2004)
RS Psylo XC 2004
Dt-Swiss 225 Dämpfer 190mm
Magura Julie 2002 hinten/2004 vorne
Kurbel XT 2003/KB 2004
Schaltwerk XTR Short
Kassette/Kette XT 2004
Rest LX 2003
LRS Magura/Dt-Swiss XR4.1 (Hinten anderes LR, da die Magura Nabe eingeschickt ist)
Race Face Stütze XY 30,2mm/400mm
Race Face Vorbau, 120mm/5°
Race Face Lenker
Selle Italia Flite Sattel
Michelin XLS 2,0 vorn/Schwalbe BJ 2,25 hinten
Gew. schwere 12,45 kg

Der Spacerturm hat seinen Grund, da hier Abends der Akku meiner Lampe postiert ist.

HK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (29. November 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> das Scapin ist doch (bis auf's Cockpit) nun wirklich hübsch, oder?
> 
> Grüße.



das cockpit ist nicht das problem, nur dass der rahmen so hässlich ist, den könnt ich nicht freiwllig kaufen, ich weiß auch dass er sauteuer ist, aber das ding sieht einfach aus als hätte es ein auto mitgenommen.


Das Marin find ich auch schön, die beiden fullies haben auch nix schlechtes an sich, sind aber stangenräder, die sind von natur aus wengier prickelnd!

Am Red Bull gehören die Bremsen getauscht!


----------



## HILLKILLER (29. November 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> Am Red Bull gehören die Bremsen getauscht!



Is ja bald Weihnachten, dann kommt da wohl ne Louise oder Louise FR ran, denn ich denke, dass ne Martha mit meinen 85kg (auf 1,95m)Probs bekommen würde...

HK


----------



## Wave (29. November 2004)

witzeld ihr nur rum   

schlagloch is ein bissl untertrieben. war halt eine gut 30cm tiefe Kuhle. bin zu schnell in eine kruve gefahren und dann gings mit 40 sachen ab in das loch.

folglich: ein zerschmetterter Helm, kurze Ohnmacht, mega-große Beule am Kopf.

@HILLKILLER:

hast aber ein wirklich ordentliches "schülerbike". wenn  man es überhaupt noch so nennen kann. will nciht wissen was in meinem Keller stehen würe wenn ich keinen so tollen Sponsor hätte. mein altes war "nur" ein Stevens M7


----------



## Jackass1987 (29. November 2004)

anscheinend gehts den Schüler zu gut  

Sollten sich eher mal auf die Schule konzentrieren, damit die PISA Studie nicht immer so schlecht ausfällt 

PS : Uuuups, bin ja selber einer 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## dupa (29. November 2004)

Marinrider schrieb:
			
		

> so jetzt mal wieder meins mit ein bischen Upgrade...
> Hörnchen mal probeweise abmontiert.
> Leckere Easton EA 70 Sattelstütze und hinte und vorne(kommt noch )
> LX V Brakes, aber die Dinger hät ich erst gar nicht kaufen sollen...
> ...



 gefällt mir , cooles rad!    
sieht so " realistisch " benutzt "gefahren und "fahrwillig " aus! sowas sollte ein bike austrahlen


----------



## Lord Helmchen (29. November 2004)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> anscheinend gehts den Schüler zu gut
> 
> Sollten sich eher mal auf die Schule konzentrieren, damit die PISA Studie nicht immer so schlecht ausfällt
> 
> ...



haha! 
Ich bin auch ein armer schüler und mein Fahrrad sieht auch so aus!


----------



## skyline (29. November 2004)

Stimmt, das GT ist ein Schmuckstück (andere Gabel!!) aber das Cheyenne war mal ein richtiges Schülerbike. Sie jetzt in seiner Reinkarnation aber immer noch ******* aus  Nix für ungut, weißt ja is nich böse gemeint.

cheers, nils


----------



## Wave (29. November 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Damit nochmal ein Rad hier gezeigt wird:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also außer der kurbel und den laufrädern kann ich nix schoenes an dem rad entdecken?!


----------



## tozzi (29. November 2004)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> also außer der kurbel und den laufrädern kann ich nix schoenes an dem rad entdecken?!



@Mecky: Banause !
...aber andererseits- kann man auch nicht verlangen, daß einer wie Du, der die glorreiche Mountainbike-Gründerzeit nicht miterlebt hat, allerfeinste italienische Stahl-Schweißkunst nicht erkennt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (29. November 2004)

das ist auch an mir vorbei gegangen und ich kann den "legendären Bikes" auch nix abgewinnen 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Lord Helmchen (29. November 2004)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist auch an mir vorbei gegangen und ich kann den "legendären Bikes" auch nix abgewinnen
> 
> Mfg Jackass !




Hätte nie gedacht dass ich das mal sagen würde aber dieses Scapin ist ein Proll-Eisdielenpanzer.

Zum GT:
Das ding ist wirklich cool, in komplett Ball Burnished sehr selten, wiegt 2600g inklusive Dämpfer, die neuen wiegen ein Pfund mehr.
ich habs einfach lieb! (andere gabel... ...ich arbeite dran)


Zum Schauff:
Es sah urig aus, aber das krasse war dass es sich auch so fuhr.
Darum liebe ich diese Fure noch immer...


----------



## tozzi (29. November 2004)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist auch an mir vorbei gegangen und ich kann den "legendären Bikes" auch nix abgewinnen
> 
> Mfg Jackass !



..'vorbeigegangen' ist gut gesagt.....


...bei Deinem Jahrgang


----------



## Einheimischer (29. November 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte nie gedacht dass ich das mal sagen würde aber dieses Scapin ist ein Proll-Eisdielenpanzer.



Erstens stehen vor einer Eisdiele fast nur Fullys! und zweitens darf ein Scapin vor der Eisdiele stehen, da es verm. dann dem Besitzer gehört der es aus seinem Heimatland mitgebracht hat, vorrausgesetzt das Geschäft läuft so gut, dass er es sich auch leisten kann


----------



## Lord Helmchen (29. November 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Erstens stehen vor einer Eisdiele fast nur Fullys! und zweitens darf ein Scapin vor der Eisdiele stehen, da es verm. dann dem Besitzer gehört der es aus seinem Heimatland mitgebracht hat, vorrausgesetzt das Geschäft läuft so gut, dass er es sich auch leisten kann



hey, ich kauf immer nur das füst pückler 500g eis für 49cent aus dem netto und setz mich in meine ecke... ...du bist sooo gemein! 

nun mal ontopic:
ich find die Komponentenwahl dieses Rades unsäglich:
mit Gabel und Kurbeln und Lenker/Vorbau kann ich mich anfreunden, aber der Rahmen sieht aus als wäre er überfahren worden, und ein shimano-LRS gehört nicht in eine Pace Gabel, schon gar nicht mit nem XT MonoCaliper hinterher. Dual Control versaut die Optik nochmehr. Zumindest an diesm Cockpit. Das ganze gibt so einen "Stangen"-Anstrich. Und dafür ist der Rahmen, obwohl ein Stein draufgefallen scheint, zu edel.Und wenn man so viel geld reinsteckt, dann hätts statt XT Schaltwerk auch XTR sein können. 

Just my 2 Cents.


----------



## Einheimischer (29. November 2004)

Ich gebe ja zu, dass das Scapin auf dem Bild etwas seltsam aussieht, deshalb hier noch ein schöneres:














leider auch nicht meins  für so ein Rad würd ich (fast) alles tun und irgendwann hab ich auch eins!

(ich hoffe der LRS ist nun angemessen )

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tozzi (29. November 2004)

...ja gut, ich geb's ja zu - die Komponentenwahl ist für diesen Rahmen etwas unglücklich, der Rahmen ist eigentlich kompromißlos für Race ausgelegt, was hier wohl mindestens Sattel,Vorbau und Lenker stark vereiteln. 
Außerdem hätte die Pace-Gabel auch einen besseren Rahmen verdient   .
Damit alles schön innerhalb der Familie bleibt: Pace-Gabel zu Pace-Rahmen und FRM-Gabel zu Scapin-Rahmen !


----------



## Einheimischer (29. November 2004)

tozzi schrieb:
			
		

> ...ja gut, ich geb's ja zu - die Komponentenwahl ist für diesen Rahmen etwas unglücklich, der Rahmen ist eigentlich kompromißlos für Race ausgelegt, was hier wohl mindestens Sattel,Vorbau und Lenker stark vereiteln.
> Außerdem hätte die Pace-Gabel auch einen besseren Rahmen verdient   .
> Damit alles schön innerhalb der Familie bleibt: Pace-Gabel zu Pace-Rahmen und FRM-Gabel zu Scapin-Rahmen !








Bau gefälligst die Extralite Parts da ab, die gehören an ein Extralite oder an ein Scapin!!! 

Grüße.


----------



## tozzi (29. November 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Bau gefälligst die Extralite Parts da ab, die gehören an ein Extralite oder an ein Scapin!!!
> 
> Grüße.



Mann, da nimmt es aber einer ganz genau !
Leider haben die Engländer in dieser Beziehung bis jetzt nichts Adäquates (=leicht) zu bieten, solange müssen die Extralite-Parts eben dran bleiben...


----------



## Einheimischer (29. November 2004)

tozzi schrieb:
			
		

> Mann, da nimmt es aber einer ganz genau !
> Leider haben die Engländer in dieser Beziehung bis jetzt nichts Adäquates (=leicht) zu bieten, solange müssen die Extralite-Parts eben dran bleiben...



Siehst du, solche Probleme hab ich nicht, an meine Bikes passen Ritchey Parts ohne Probleme 

Grüße.


----------



## gurkenfolie (30. November 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gebe ja zu, dass das Scapin auf dem Bild etwas seltsam aussieht, deshalb hier noch ein schöneres:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




rock schrott an nen italorahmen :kotz: 

der bike shop um die ecke hat den scapin im laden rumliegen.
würde sich auch gut unterm weihnachtsbaum machen


----------



## Einheimischer (30. November 2004)

Euch kann man nun aber wirklich gar nix recht machen, was soll man denn sonst da ranbauen - die FRM Gabeln sind nun wirklich potthässlich! Ich finde die SID sehr passend an dem Rad.

Grüße.


----------



## tim_ (30. November 2004)

gurkenfolie schrieb:
			
		

> rock schrott an nen italorahmen :kotz:
> 
> der bike shop um die ecke hat den scapin im laden rumliegen.
> würde sich auch gut unterm weihnachtsbaum machen



Ich sehe unter dem Gesichtspunkt CC racing keine schwächen an dem bike.


----------



## checky (30. November 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

>



Das ist ja mal extrem häßlich :kotz: wie kann man nur so unschöne Rohre miteinander verbinden (man beachte auch den Lenkwinkel   ) ? Aber gleiches gilt auch für die Gabel am ersteren Scapin (dessen Rahmen ja ganz nett ist), liegt wohl an den Machern  
Bis auf die älteren Gabeln versteht es Pace die Fronten durch (missratenes) Design zu teilen.


----------



## der alte ron (30. November 2004)

@tozzi , verdammt schönes teil . Viel spass damit !


----------



## oldman (30. November 2004)

@den mit dem Pace Rahmen (sorry, total confusion, wem's denn jetzt gehoert...   )
ein Bike mit Charakter!! KOmmt gut.
Wenn einer sowas zufaellig abgeben moechte, bitte bei mir melden!
oldman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (30. November 2004)

Das Pace gehört tozzi und ist mittlerweile auch fertig und noch vieeeeel schöner als in diesem doch sehr frühen Stadium, die ungefragte verlinkung des Bildes (sorry) sollte eigentlich nur 'ne Provokation sein, damit er endlich mal Bilder vom längst fertigen Bike postet  Auf jeden Fall ist's eins der schönsten und stimmigsten Bikes, dass mir je über den Weg gefahren ist 

Grüße.


----------



## Edith L. (30. November 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

>



Eine Beleidigung für alle Sinne!

Und dann beachte man nur einmal noch die gewählte Kettenlinie!

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## xc-mtb (30. November 2004)

Das zweite Scapin ist erste Sahne, keine Ahnung ob ich es so aufgebaut hätte aber es gefällt. Was ist das für ein Rahmen Bandit, Nope...? Sicher aber ein Columbus-Rohrsatz. Die Pace-Rahmen haben schon eh und je polarisiert, das sieht man ja auch hier. Mir gefallen sie irgendwie auch nicht sonderlich, würde es aber voraussichtlich jedem Stangenbike vorziehen. Hatte mal ne Zeit lang eine Pace-Gabel, die war mehr als gut. Titannitrierung, etc. einfach bestens.
Viele werden mit diesen Bikes und ihren Atributen nichts anfangen können, diese Personen werden es auch nicht wertschätzen können. Das liegt aber nicht an mangelndem Verständnis, sondern daran, dass sie sich eher für Laktatwerte und Wattzahlen interessieren, was auf seine Art ja auch reizvoll ist. Da reicht es wenn das Bike funktioniert. Nur mal so, mein Neues wird auch bald veröffentlicht; erste Anregungen gibt es in meinem Fotoalbum.

CUIP

Matze


----------



## Einheimischer (30. November 2004)

@Eddie L.

Da du die Kettenlinie aus dieser Perspektive beurteilen willst, bist du disqualifiziert 

@xc-mtb

Das zweite Scapin ist ein OttoS, das Bike wiegt so aufgebaut ~9Kg

Grüße.


----------



## harryhallers (30. November 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> @Eddie L.
> 
> Da du die Kettenlinie aus dieser Perspektive beurteilen willst, bist du disqualifiziert


Nöö, finde ich nicht!!!

Das sieht man doch an ddem fast zerfetzten Schaltwerk! So auf die Steckbank sollte man es nicht packen.
Außerdem, was soll das für ein Gang sein? Vorne Rechts hinten links?
Kette Rechts sag ich mal 

Grüße.


----------



## Einheimischer (30. November 2004)

Bei montierten Komponenten kann wie folgt die exakte Kettenlinie gemessen werden:
1. Mitte Tretlager/Rahmen bis Mitte mittleres Kettenblatt (K)
2. Mitte zwischen den hinteren Ausfallenden (A) und dem mittleren Ritzel (K)
    bei 7fach 4. Ritzel - bei 8fach Mitte Distanzring zwischen 4.-5. Ritzel - bei 9fach 5. Ritzel 

Quelle: http://www.mtb-biking.de

Jetzt sag mir mal bitte wie du dass auf dem Foto da oben erkennen willst? 

Ich hab weiter oben schon mal geschrieben, dass das Bike auf dem Bild noch nicht fertig ist, es wurde zu dem Zeitpunkt auch noch nicht gefahren und glaubt mir, keiner macht sich mehr Gedanken über eine perfekte Kettenlinie als tozzi.

Grüße.


----------



## harryhallers (30. November 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Bei montierten Komponenten kann wie folgt die exakte Kettenlinie gemessen werden:
> 1. Mitte Tretlager/Rahmen bis Mitte mittleres Kettenblatt (K)
> 2. Mitte zwischen den hinteren Ausfallenden (A) und dem mittleren Ritzel (K)
> bei 7fach 4. Ritzel - bei 8fach Mitte Distanzring zwischen 4.-5. Ritzel - bei 9fach 5. Ritzel
> ...





Ich denke das sollte man nicht Wörtlich verstehen.

Es ging eher darum das man seine Kette und die Schaltung nicht so quält, wenn man sich nicht jede Woche einen neuen Antrieb kaufen will.


----------



## 007ike (30. November 2004)

Das Rad befand sich auf dem Foto noch im Aufbau, sprich es wurde noch nie gefahren zu diesem Zeitpunkt. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Tozzi da seine Kettenlänge überprüft hat!


----------



## 007ike (30. November 2004)

Stelle mal mein Rädchen ein:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (30. November 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Stelle mal mein Rädchen ein:



Fährst du mit Klettverschluss am Sattel?


----------



## 007ike (30. November 2004)

Sahnie schrieb:
			
		

> Fährst du mit Klettverschluss am Sattel?




Stimmt!  
Der Sattel sieht irgendwie sau steil auf dem Foto aus. Ist aber nur ganz leicht geneigt, Wasserwaage minus 0,5 cm.
Bekommt meinem Kerlchen besser!


----------



## tozzi (30. November 2004)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja mal extrem häßlich :kotz: wie kann man nur so unschöne Rohre miteinander verbinden (man beachte auch den Lenkwinkel   ) ? Aber gleiches gilt auch für die Gabel am ersteren Scapin (dessen Rahmen ja ganz nett ist), liegt wohl an den Machern
> Bis auf die älteren Gabeln versteht es Pace die Fronten durch (missratenes) Design zu teilen.




Danke, danke...nur ein Bike, das polarisiert, ist ein interessantes Bike- wenn es jedem gefallen würde, würde es auch nicht sonderlich auffallen (und wiederum mir nicht gefallen).
Bei Manchen bringt es auch die Zeit: als ich mir '93 eine Pace-Gabel ans Bike schraubte, gab es ähnliche Reaktionen (vor allem von der Rock-Shox-Fraktion);heute finden sie die Meisten ultracool und ich könnte sie für gutes Geld verkaufen-so ist es eben.

Zum Lenkwinkel:beträgt 70 °   - also im normalen Bereich;täuscht nur etwas, da das Steuerrohr aufgrund der kurzen Gabel länger ist als bei den meisten anderen Rahmen (der Rahmen ist eben auf diese Gabel abgestimmt).Sieht somit 'flacher' aus als es wirklich ist.


----------



## Don Trailo (30. November 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gebe ja zu, dass das Scapin auf dem Bild etwas seltsam aussieht, deshalb hier noch ein schöneres:
> 
> ICH FINDE DEIN BIKE GENIAL!!
> STEEL IS REAL


----------



## Nihil Baxter (30. November 2004)

STEAL=stehlen,klauen
STEEL=Stahl


----------



## Don Trailo (30. November 2004)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> STEAL=stehlen,klauen
> STEEL=Stahl


THANKS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (30. November 2004)

Don Trailo schrieb:
			
		

> Einheimischer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## checky (1. Dezember 2004)

tozzi schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, danke...nur ein Bike, das polarisiert, ist ein interessantes Bike- wenn es jedem gefallen würde, würde es auch nicht sonderlich auffallen (und wiederum mir nicht gefallen).
> Bei Manchen bringt es auch die Zeit: als ich mir '93 eine Pace-Gabel ans Bike schraubte, gab es ähnliche Reaktionen (vor allem von der Rock-Shox-Fraktion);heute finden sie die Meisten ultracool und ich könnte sie für gutes Geld verkaufen-so ist es eben.
> 
> Zum Lenkwinkel:beträgt 70 °   - also im normalen Bereich;täuscht nur etwas, da das Steuerrohr aufgrund der kurzen Gabel länger ist als bei den meisten anderen Rahmen (der Rahmen ist eben auf diese Gabel abgestimmt).Sieht somit 'flacher' aus als es wirklich ist.



bitte, bitte, nix zu Danken 
Ja, die Pace Gabeln fand ich früher auch schon ziemlich geil, aber wegen Geldmangel & weil es Exoten waren habe ich mir nie eine gegönnt (statt dessen dann später ne Judy FSX  ). Aber wunderschön waren sie. Das ist heute leider auch nicht mehr der Fall, ich finde die heutigen Übergänge von den Tauchrohren zum Booster sehr knubbelig & total unpassend für das sonst elegante Erscheinungsbild der Gabel. Aber form follows function oder wie heisst es (& ist ja sicherlich auch nicht plöde).
Der Lenkwinkel sieht echt viiiel flacher aus .....


----------



## Don Trailo (1. Dezember 2004)

das pace ist nicht dieser o815 schrott

 für mich einfach ein supergeiles made in britain bike
 das rockt!!!!!   :


----------



## pastamann (5. Dezember 2004)

weihnachten viel für mich heuer auf den 04.12.....






so wie es da steht 9,52kg mit kern-waage gewogen


----------



## Wave (5. Dezember 2004)

wenn da jetzt noch eine weiße statt silberne Kurbel dran waere, waers perfekt


----------



## daif (5. Dezember 2004)

klotzen nicht kleckern!!

Ich hätte halt scheiben genommen, aber ansonsten find ichs geil!!!
Die farblich passenden Flaschenhalter sind cool.


----------



## Jackass1987 (5. Dezember 2004)

finde den Rahmen etwas groß  Die Sattelstütze ist gar nicht reace-,äßig weit draussen 

Ansonsten top 

Mfg jackass !


----------



## pastamann (5. Dezember 2004)

die rahmengrösse passt perfekt. habe einen relativ langen oberkörper, daher ist die stütze nicht so weit draußen. der gabelschaft wird wahrscheinlich auch noch gekürzt. ist jetzt noch orginal, muss erst mal testen wie das geht. weil, später wieder verlängern ist halt schlecht....  
und ide sattelstütze wird auch noch getauscht, wenn raceface ihre carbonstütze fertig haben....  






die griffe werden auch noch gegen die AVID SL getauscht, waren gerade nict lieferbar...


----------



## Musicman (5. Dezember 2004)

Schönes Rad


----------



## Col. Kurtz (5. Dezember 2004)

ahhh - schmacht! rotwild baut einfach die schönsten räder...
du wirst schmerzen erleiden wenn du das ding das erste mal richtig durchprügeln musst...

wo hassu denn die trinkflaschenhalter her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (5. Dezember 2004)

Pastaman , das bike ist  S-H--C---N----EEEEEEEEEL !
So ein rad macht einen total fertig , find ich . Man kann gar nicht langsam fahren ! 

Glückwunsch , Nikolay


----------



## Deleted 8297 (5. Dezember 2004)

Die Flaschenhalter sind doch die Specialized Ribcage PRO, bekommt man also über jeden Specialized Händler.


----------



## pastamann (5. Dezember 2004)

carnilex hat recht, flaschenhalter sind von Specialized.  

leute, habt ihr eine ahnung, welchen stress ich z.Z zuhause habe  
meine freunding will einfach nicht verstehen, warum ich das rad im wohnzimmer stehen haben will  

spruch von meinen radhädler gesteren zu ihr : "und wo schläfts du heute nacht? das bett wird ja wohl belegt sein!"  

und noch was, so ein rad motiviert, das ist unglaublich.........


----------



## MaryTschuana (5. Dezember 2004)

So... seit gestern hab i endl. mein langersehntes neues bike...

mein ROTWILD RCC1.0 Race Fully...

ein Traum dieses Bike... aber Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte....































Details:

Race Face Kurbeln:









SRAM X.0:


----------



## MaryTschuana (5. Dezember 2004)

Dämpfer und Hinterbau:













aussenkonifizierte Rohre:





Fox F80RLT:





Magura Marta:









leider müssen noch ein paar teile getauscht werden da diese noch nicht lieferbar waren, wie z.B.:
Syntace F99 Vorbau, Thompson Sattelstütze, neue pedale (dzt sind noch meine vom HT drauf) und Conti Explorer Reifen.....

Ich überlege mir noch ob ich nicht den selle Italia SLR raufgebe, den i bis jetzt immer gfahren bin... aber irgendwie fühlt sich der alliante auch suppa an,wenn ned sogar besser... da weiß i noch ned ob i den tausch....

aber ich liebe dieses bike einfach.... hach....
einmal im katalog gesehen und dann schwer verliebt....

in dieser ausstattung hatte es mit Time pedalen 11.2kg... i find des is a recht gutes gewicht....

was sagt ihr dazu....


----------



## Beach90 (5. Dezember 2004)

en echt geiles bike , und nur ne frau kann schöner geformt sein   
ich hoffe damdit haste noch viele schöne tausende kilometer nur mit der kurbel hatten die anderen rehct ,silber passt da nicht wirklich !
lg beach


----------



## MaryTschuana (5. Dezember 2004)

i weiß ned warum... aber i find pastamann hat mit den kurbeln eine gute wahl getroffen...

umsonst hab ich ja nicht bei meinem rotwild die silberne RaceFace Kurbeln...


----------



## felixthewolf (5. Dezember 2004)

MaryTschuana schrieb:
			
		

> Dämpfer und Hinterbau:
> 
> leider müssen noch ein paar teile getauscht werden ...



schon mal drüber anchgedacht dass zu diesem hinterbau unbedingt ne pace-gabel gehört?

gruss, felix


----------



## MaryTschuana (5. Dezember 2004)

nein eigentlich nicht... 

weil mir die fox eigentlich suppa gefällt... und i denk mir mal dass die pace empfindlich teuerer sein würde als die fox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (5. Dezember 2004)

MaryTschuana schrieb:
			
		

> und i denk mir mal dass die pace empfindlich teuerer sein würde als die fox



   

du scheinst ja echt preisbewusst zu sein  Also wirklich mal, wenn du dich schon so in dein Rotwild verliebt hast, kannst du ihm auch noch ne Pace spendieren. Da braucht man über Geld gar nicht mehr sprechen 

Ich persönlich finde jedoch, dass die FOX ans Bike passt. Solange sich das Silber des Rahmens nicht mit dem der FOX beißt ist doch alles in Ordnung. 

Mich würde es nur interessieren, wer die Bremsleitung der Marta vorne verlegt hat. Ich wundere mich immer wieder, dass die Bremsleitungen einfach vorne an die Gabel gepappt werden, um dann durch Kabelbinder schöne Spuren zu hinterlassen. Sowas wie Befestigungskits gabs wohl dafür nicht ? 

Dies finde ich ist aebr ein generelles Problem. Ein Freund, der sich vor kurzem ein Epic Pro gekauft hat, hat eine ähnlich unschöne Verlegung an seiner superteuren FOX. 

Muss das etwa so ?

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## MaryTschuana (5. Dezember 2004)

@jackass

ich glaub schon dass es ned viele andere möglichkeiten gibt....

auf meiner alten judy hab ich da aber was nettes gehabt... für die candi sockel gibts da so einen aufsatz wo man die bremsleitung schön durchgehen lassen kann...


----------



## Jackass1987 (5. Dezember 2004)

doch gibt solche Klips, die man aufkleben kann. Das mit den Kabelbindern stört mich jetzt gar nicht so sehr ( habs auch so befestigt ) aber warum verlegt man es denn nicht hinter der Gabel. Dann wäre es von vorne nicht so offensichtlich und der Bremssockel liegt doch sowieso hinten !?

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## skyline (5. Dezember 2004)

Würds so machen wie Jackass es beschrieben hat. Dann mit so einem Kabelhalterclip dran und fertig. Hab ich bei mir genauso gemacht, sieht suaber aus(im Gegensatz zum Rest des Rades, scheiß Wetter...), hält und gibt noch ne super Führung fürs Tachokabel ab.

Achso, übrigens sehen beide Hirsche top aus, irgendwie wie Geschwister. Das Hardtail für schnelle und trockene CC Rennen und das Fully für dreckige und lange Marathons... Ich will auch 

cheers, nils


----------



## gurkenfolie (5. Dezember 2004)

sieht verdammt schnell aus


----------



## checky (6. Dezember 2004)

echt extremly schöne Räder.
Aber beide male würden sich weisse Kurbeln an den RWs besser machen.
(ihr habt warscheinlich zu recht an den Gebrauch gedacht & dass weisse Kurbeln schnell mal abgewetzt sein würden & man das an silbernen eben nicht sieht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (6. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe mich soeben in ein Rotwild Fully verliebt


----------



## cluso (6. Dezember 2004)

MaryTschuana schrieb:
			
		

> nein eigentlich nicht...
> 
> weil mir die fox eigentlich suppa gefällt... und i denk mir mal dass die pace empfindlich teuerer sein würde als die fox




Morgen,

so viel ich weiß schenken sich die 2 Gabeln preislich glaub net allzuviel.
Pace würde trotzdem besser aussehen  

Gruß

cluso

PS: Aber Ihr (pastmann & MaryTschuana) seit ja mal richtig in die Vollen gegangen.


----------



## Knax (6. Dezember 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mich soeben in ein Rotwild Fully verliebt


...was soll das denn heißen?! einmal hardtail immer hardtail   
Knax


----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. Dezember 2004)

das erste rotwild dass mir wirklich richtig gut gefällt!


----------



## fab1o (6. Dezember 2004)

@MaryTschuana 

echt geile rakete hast du da!!!!!!!!!!!!
gratulation


----------



## IGGY (6. Dezember 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...was soll das denn heißen?! einmal hardtail immer hardtail
> Knax


Aber das Fully ist echt geil!


----------



## Beach90 (7. Dezember 2004)

so ich post hier auchnochmal um die gattung der schülerbikes nicht aussterben zu lassen .. jetzt isset halbwegs aufgerüstet ,der XT umwerfer kommt erst nächste woche der war nicht auf vorrat ,aber immer hin hab ich meine neue kurbel. ich denke ich werde bis ostern noch en bisschen gewicht sparen versuchen ,sprich : leichtere sattelstüze und was cih sonst noch so finden lässt . es darf aber gerne kommentiert werden 





das im hintergrund ist nur gerumpel ... ( bis auf das rennrad =)
lg beach


----------



## Pevloc (7. Dezember 2004)

Der Vorbau muß noch negativ, dann ordentlich Schlamm, dann is cool!


----------



## tinomc (7. Dezember 2004)

so...mal mein Baby...
der Lenker wird wahrscheinlich noch ein Easton EA70









ciao
Tino


----------



## meg-71 (8. Dezember 2004)

schönes Teil was Du da hast tinomc, die Gabel fahre ich auch als F100x in meinem epic und hab mich schon gefragt ob sie nicht auch zu meinem cannondale passt. Fahre ne duke race die auch ganz gut funktioniert und vorallem noch nie in ne Werkstatt musste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (8. Dezember 2004)

mhmm meg nettes Cannondale ...aber mal na andere frage ..wie groß bist du ?
das ist ja ne mords stattelstüze! ,die duke ist echt cool =)
lg beach


----------



## pastamann (8. Dezember 2004)

tinomc, feines rad  
hast du es mal gewogen?

und die flaschenhalter? werden doch bestimmt auch noch gegen zwei gleiche ausgetauscht oder ?

und den tacho würde ich auch gegen einen mit funkübertragung tauschen, wegen dem kabelwirwar...


----------



## tinomc (8. Dezember 2004)

pastamann schrieb:
			
		

> tinomc, feines rad
> hast du es mal gewogen?


nee...hab keine verlässliche Waage ... sollten aber so knapp 11kg sein...



			
				pastamann schrieb:
			
		

> und die flaschenhalter? werden doch bestimmt auch noch gegen zwei gleiche ausgetauscht oder ?


jo...werden sie 



			
				pastamann schrieb:
			
		

> und den tacho würde ich auch gegen einen mit funkübertragung tauschen, wegen dem kabelwirwar...


naja...hab kein Bock das der jedes Mal rumspinnt wenn ich an ner Hochspannungsleitung vorbei fahre...
oder hasst du nen Tip(p) ...?

ciao
Tino


----------



## pastamann (8. Dezember 2004)

tinomc schrieb:
			
		

> naja...hab kein Bock das der jedes Mal rumspinnt wenn ich an ner Hochspannungsleitung vorbei fahre...
> oder hasst du nen Tip(p) ...?



klar, hab ich einen tip   
die neuen tachos der firma Sigma haben diese RDS funkübertragung. soll zu 100% vor störungen von bahnlinien, Stromleitungen etc. schützen.

habe es aber selber noch nicht probiert. must vieleicht mal im forum nach erfahrungen suchen....


----------



## masterali (8. Dezember 2004)

ich fahr den Ciclosport CM 409 seit 9000 Km und das ohne jegliche Probleme...

Die Technik ist ausgereift.

Bei nem Kumpfel (VDO-Tacho) kommts aber manchmal zu Störungen!


----------



## spezi light (8. Dezember 2004)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> das im hintergrund ist nur gerumpel ... ( bis auf das rennrad =)
> lg beach


achso ich dachte die Sachen stehn zum Verkauf


----------



## derMichi (8. Dezember 2004)

Hallo! 

Mein olivgrüne Dreckfräse (Tribal von firebike.de in Roetgen) hat einige Neuerungen erhalten und ich bin sehr gespannt auf eure Rückmeldungen. Ich bitte die schlechte Qualität der Fotos zu entschuldigen...











Weitere Fotos seht Ihr in meiner Galerie...

Ausstattung:

Farbe: nato-grün
Rahmen: Alu 7005 double butted (light) 
Marke: NoName (Tribal - Eigenmarke von firebike.de in Roetgen) 
Gabel: Marzocchi MX Comp ETA 100mm Modell 2005 in gun metal grey
Bremsen: Magura Lousie FR ´04
Sattel: Selle Italie Flite Gel Flow 
Laufräder: Nabe XT, Felge Mavic XM819 UST, Reifen Michelin HOT S 2,2 UST
Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze: Ritchey Comp (O/S; Rizer 63mm breit)
Steuersatz: Ritchey WCS
Schaltung: Shimano LX Rapidfire
Kurbel: Shimano LX
Kassette: SRAM X.9 
ansonsten XT 
Pedale: SPD 520

Einsatzzweck: von hü nach hott, Wald und Wiese, Straße und Berge
Eins für alles eben...

Auf jeden Kommentar bin ich gespannt


----------



## Nihil Baxter (8. Dezember 2004)

Der Rahmen ist aber eindeutig zu groß!


----------



## derMichi (8. Dezember 2004)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rahmen ist aber eindeutig zu groß!



Sorry, aber woher willst Du wissen das DER zu groß ist? Kommt sich doch auf meine Größe an - und mit 1,83m passt mir der mit 21 Zoll super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyline (8. Dezember 2004)

Weil die Sattelstütze tierisch tief im Rahmen ist und ne Lenkerüberhöhung nichtmal annähernd zustande kommt, der Sattel sogar unter Lenkerniveau ist. 19 Zoll wäre wahrscheinlich die passendere Größe, hängt aber davon ab wie genau du gebaut bist, Verhältniss Arme=Beine. Aber so wie das Rad da steht und wie die Komponenten angebaut sind, siehts halt zu groß aus. Sieht aus wie ein überdimensionales Dirtbike...

cheers, nils


----------



## derMichi (8. Dezember 2004)

skyline schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht aus wie ein überdimensionales Dirtbike...
> 
> cheers, nils



Achso  *rofl* Fährt sich manchmal auch so, liegt aber auch am gekröpften Lenker oder? Ich mags halt was aufrechter, kann euren Einwand jedoch nachvollziehen, für ne CC-Feile ungewöhnlich.


----------



## Nihil Baxter (8. Dezember 2004)

21 Zoll bei 1,83 m ist in deinem Fall auf jeden Fall zu groß. Die Sattelstütze ist ja nur ein Stückchen draussen, und demzufolge kann man hier von einer "Lenkerüberhöhung" sprechen. Das Teil ist bestimmt so wendig und Quirlig wie ein Gelenkbus. Sorry,aber wir sind hier im CC-Kunstwerke Thread.


----------



## nimmersatt (8. Dezember 2004)

also für meinen Geschmack schauen schöne Räder für Leute um die 182 etwa so aus (ist 19" c-t bzw. 17" c-c)...





in meiner Galerie gibts dann noch das grössere Bild für DSLer


----------



## Quantic (8. Dezember 2004)

@Klenkes81 

geiles BIKE   fast wie meins


----------



## oldman (8. Dezember 2004)

nimmersatt schrieb:
			
		

> also für meinen Geschmack schauen schöne Räder für Leute um die 182 etwa so aus (ist 19" c-t bzw. 17" c-c)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





@nimmersatt:
Wahnsinnskulisse fuer das Bike!! Achja, das Bike ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern...   
oldman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pastamann (9. Dezember 2004)

nimmersatt schrieb:
			
		

> also für meinen Geschmack schauen schöne Räder für Leute um die 182 etwa so aus (ist 19" c-t bzw. 17" c-c)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und was sucht die superleicht TUNE Trinkflasche in so einem popeligen alu Trikhalter????  
da muss es doch noch ein bike geben????

der hintergrund ist echt der wahnsinn.......


----------



## checky (9. Dezember 2004)

warscheinlich weil die Tune Flasche weder leichter noch schwerer als andere Flaschen sind & die "popeligen Aluflaschenhalter" im Gegensatz zu den Tunes die Flasche immer zuverlässig halten & auch wieder frei geben.

Absolut geiles Bike & der Hintergrund  .... schööön
Mach bitte mal ein paar schöne Detailaufnahmen vom Monostay & den Ausfallenden (oder was sonst noch sehenswert an dem Rahmen ist)


----------



## nimmersatt (9. Dezember 2004)

also ich fahr den Tune Wasserträger am Serotta (Galerie) und am Rennrad....

Detailbilder vom Bonti mach ich beim nächsten mal in der Sonne...die Ausfaller sind nix besonderes, einstweilen biete ich mal die hier an (sind schöner)    
(von 2en wirds aber so schnell auch keine Aufbaubilder geben)


----------



## checky (10. Dezember 2004)

ein Chance Ti ???


----------



## roadruner3001 (10. Dezember 2004)

So das ist mein neues......altes.

Müsste ein 99 oder 2000er Blizzard sein.

Der Aufbau wurde durch drei Grundlagen bestimmt.

1. Was ist im Keller Vorhanden.

2. Grundfarben Schwarz / Wei?.
    (wobei das ja eigentlich keine Farben sind)

3. *Kein Shimano.*

Kurbel, Vorbau(neu gepulvert) und Sattelstütze Race Face

Freue mich auf Kritik, Komentare und Anregungen.

Roadruner3001


----------



## roadruner3001 (10. Dezember 2004)

und noch mal die Steuerzentrale..


----------



## Pevloc (10. Dezember 2004)

Von den Farben her geil.

Für nen "Reste-Bike" sowieso.

Aber die Gabel ist nicht so mein Ding.

Wie fühlt die sich eigentlich an, im Vergleich zu normalen Gabeln?
Wieviel m hat die?

gruss Pevloc


----------



## roadruner3001 (10. Dezember 2004)

@Pevloc

Jo.. die Gabel ist nun wirklich Geschmackssache.
War früher in meine Trek STP 400 drin. 
Das baue ich gerade komplett neu auf, jetzt mit einer Look Fournales. 
Habe eben einen Hang zu Parallelogram Gabeln.

Naja vom ansprechverhalten ist die Girvins auf keinen fall mit aktuellen Modellen zu vergleichen.
Den genauen Federweg habe ich jetzt nicht im Kopf, ist aber nicht so viel.

Der Vorteil der Gabel ist das sie ím Wiegetritt so gut wie nicht pumpt
und kein Bremsnicken hat.


----------



## headbug (10. Dezember 2004)

Was isn das speziell für eine Gabel?

Also so wie ich das herauslese hat diese Gabel bzw, diese Gabeln den anderen ausser Optik nur vorteile, richtig?


----------



## Pevloc (10. Dezember 2004)

Ne, da steht doch noch nicht so gutes Ansprechverhalten.

Was wiegt die eigentlich? Ungefähr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (10. Dezember 2004)

Schön aufgebaut roadrunner ! Auch die gabel ! 
Baut die nicht zu hoch für den rahmen oder schaut das nur so aus ?

nikolay


----------



## nimmersatt (10. Dezember 2004)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> ein Chance Ti ???



nö!
Merlin, Serotta, Serotta

Fat Ti schaut so aus (hab aber nur noch eins davon - das geschlossene):


----------



## CHT (10. Dezember 2004)

...Serotta 3D-Ausfallenden sind auch schön anzuschaun':


----------



## mauntenbeiker (11. Dezember 2004)

...eigentlich sollte das neue kleine schwarze erst im nächsten frühjahr das licht der welt erblicken, aber die carbon-bäcker von giant waren unerwartet fix und die "altteile" von meinem simplon konnten, bis auf die sattelstütze, übernommen werden.
hier also das vorläufige ergebnis (...an kalten winterabenden bleibt dann noch zeit für`s feintuning...):

.....


----------



## mauntenbeiker (11. Dezember 2004)

...und noch was für`s auge...

...


----------



## roadruner3001 (11. Dezember 2004)

@headbug. 
nö.. von nur vorteilen kann man wirklich nicht sprechen. Ist halt eine Gabel aus den 90ern und ist dementsprechend Technisch etwas veraltet.

@Pevloc. 
habe sie vor zwei Jahren in einem Anfall von Leichtbaufieber
auf 1420 Gramm gebracht. Titanfeder,Bolzen und Schrauben.
(ist übrigens eine sehr schwere schmerzhafte Krankheit)

@der alte ron.
ne..paßt schon sieht auf dem Bild etwas unglücklich aus.

@mauntenbeiker.
bin begeistert, geniales Bike.


----------



## 328 (11. Dezember 2004)

@mauntenbeiker

An den Lenkerenden fehlen noch Lenkerstopfen !
Sonst sieht das Teil echt schön aus...

..wie schwer is es den?  10,7kg?


----------



## Jackass1987 (11. Dezember 2004)

find das Carbon Fully auch schön.

Stören mich nur Kleinigkeiten : 

1. Die silbernen Crossmax. Die schwarzen hätten besser gepasst, aber so gehts eigentlich auch 

2. Dieser hässlich graue Giant Schriftzug. Ist der unterlackiert ? Wenn nicht würde ich ihn abruppen. Sieht meienr Meinung nach verboten aus  Weiß oder so wäre schöner gewesen. 

@ 328

da fehlen keine Lenkerstopfen. Das ist Individualität  Sozusagen Hollowtech-Optik. Fahr ja auch ohne 

UPDATE : Hat mich doch jemand dazu gebracht, welche dran zu amchen aber gut find ichs nicht. Muss man ja leider bei den Rennen. 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## mauntenbeiker (11. Dezember 2004)

328 schrieb:
			
		

> ..wie schwer is es den?  10,7kg?



ääähhh  - keine ahnung....  
ich bin jetzt nicht so der gramm-fetischist, der alle einzelteile in tabellen einträgt. beim nächsten händlerbesuch werde ich es mal an die waage hängen...

- mauntenbeiker -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauntenbeiker (11. Dezember 2004)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Stören mich nur Kleinigkeiten :
> 
> 1. Die silbernen Crossmax. Die schwarzen hätten besser gepasst, aber so gehts eigentlich auch
> 
> 2. Dieser hässlich graue Giant Schriftzug. Ist der unterlackiert ? Wenn nicht würde ich ihn abruppen. Sieht meienr Meinung nach verboten aus  Weiß oder so wäre schöner gewesen.



zu 1. ich habe das giant beim händler mit schwarzen laufrädern gesehen, und fand es sah ein bißchen "langweilig" aus. außerdem sind die crossmax aus meinem bestand und solange ich von schlauchlos überzeugt bin, bleiben die dinger dran.
zu 2. stimmt, weiß oder silber hätte besser gepasst. aber immer noch tausend mal schöner wie die blauen und quietschgelben dekore der vorgängermodelle. ...und abknippeln geht nicht - alles unter lack.

- mauntenbeiker -


----------



## skyline (11. Dezember 2004)

Aber hallo, für





> nicht so der gramm-fetischist


 sieht das Rad ja nahezu verboten leicht aus. Wirklich gelungen für nen Plastik Bomber aus Tainwan 

cheers, nils


----------



## der alte ron (12. Dezember 2004)

Ich mag auch giant plastik nicht so , aber die 2005-er rahmen sind wirklich toll .
Auch sehr schön aufgebaut das rad . Die silbernen laufräder waren eine sehr gute entscheidung !
Glückwunsch


----------



## masterali (12. Dezember 2004)

@mauntenbiker:

gestern hab ich den Rahmen bei nem Händler gesehen!! Wirklich schönes Teil.

Da du ja nicht aufs Gewicht geachtet hast, ist das für mich mal wieder ne Bestätigung das die edlen und schönen Teile meistens auch leicht sind!!

Wobei ich dsa Rad natürlich anders aufgebaut hätte (LRS, Bremsen) aber ansonsten Top!!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. Dezember 2004)

ich find den kontrast vom schwarzen bike zu den crossmax richtig nett.

Passt sehr gut uns gesamtbild, insgesamt sind alle teile, vor allem in der kombination eine reine augenweide!


----------



## Musicman (12. Dezember 2004)

Schönes Rad 

Lass dir nichts einreden zu deinem LRS, die ham doch keine Ahnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (12. Dezember 2004)

Ein Kompliment auch von mir! Ein sehr schönes Bike! Denk nur spätestens beim nächsten Rennen an die Lenkerstopfen! Das hinterlässt hässliche Narben wenn du dir so nen Lenker ins Bein rammst.


----------



## og1234 (12. Dezember 2004)

@mauntenbiker:

mein Kommentar:

GEIL


----------



## Jackass1987 (12. Dezember 2004)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Kompliment auch von mir! Ein sehr schönes Bike! Denk nur spätestens beim nächsten Rennen an die Lenkerstopfen! Das hinterlässt hässliche Narben wenn du dir so nen Lenker ins Bein rammst.



ohne darf man gar nicht starten. Bin auch schonmal ohne zur Abnahme gekommen und da musste ich mir kurzfristig vor dem Start noch welche besorgen, weil ich sonst nicht hätte starten dürfen. 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## mauntenbeiker (13. Dezember 2004)

...erst mal danke für die überwiegend positive kritik  
zum thema lenkerstopfen:
der lenker ist ein extralite carbon und da waren keine stopfen dabei - jedenfalls nicht in meinem päckchen  
die plastekappen vom vorgänger wollten auch unter androhung von gewalt nicht an den extralite passen. für den übergang habe ich mir jetzt so ganz edle universalstopfen für 1,00 euro bei rose mitbestellt  
schöner wäre natürlich was aus carbon - gibt`s da was zu kaufen oder muß ich selber basteln?

- mauntenbeiker -


----------



## Einheimischer (13. Dezember 2004)

mauntenbeiker schrieb:
			
		

> ...erst mal danke für die überwiegend positive kritik
> zum thema lenkerstopfen:
> der lenker ist ein extralite carbon und da waren keine stopfen dabei - jedenfalls nicht in meinem päckchen
> die plastekappen vom vorgänger wollten auch unter androhung von gewalt nicht an den extralite passen. für den übergang habe ich mir jetzt so ganz edle universalstopfen für 1,00 euro bei rose mitbestellt
> ...



Ja gibts, z.B. hier: http://hometown.aol.de/ingenieurtec/1728341.htm aber bei dem Preis würd ich lieber bei denen von Rose bleiben 
Die Verletzungsgefahr ist nicht zu unterschätzen, stell dir vor ein Konkurent steckt dir während der Fahrt einen Finger in den offenen Lenker... 

Grüße.


----------



## Hellspawn (13. Dezember 2004)

der Extralitelenker hat doch integrierte Stopfen...


----------



## Principia (13. Dezember 2004)

keine stopfen -> dünnwandige aluhülsen


----------



## IGGY (14. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen!
Habt ihr auch in der neuen MTB das Storck Carbon gesehen? Da sind ja so tolle bunte Schrauben dran. Nun habe ich überlegt ob ich mir die für mein Rad 




auch holen soll in grün!? Für die Kurbel,Schaltwerk,V-Brakes! Hat einer eine Ahnung wo man sowas bekommt? Und was meint Ihr? Würde es aussehen?
Danke schonmal für Euer Feadback!


----------



## ewoq (14. Dezember 2004)

>> hibike.de

ist aber hässlich meiner meinung nach.


----------



## polo (14. Dezember 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Würde es aussehen?


nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (14. Dezember 2004)

also das storck-hardtail mit dem suppengrün dran find ich hammergeil , die apfelgrüne SID und dazu noch ne scharze carbon kurbel mit hellgrüner "powerarms" aufschrichft ..einfach herrlich!
lg beach


----------



## Col. Kurtz (14. Dezember 2004)

:kotz: ...

und diese carbon-lenkerstopfen sind das mit abstand bescheuertste was mir radmÃ¤Ãig jemals untergekommen ist - abgesehen vielleicht von dem elite-carbon-monocoque-trinkflaschenhalter fÃ¼r 70â¬. das untergrÃ¤bt die seele des radsports...(  )


----------



## jones (14. Dezember 2004)

Also das blaue Storck mit den Tune und AX Parts ist schon der absolute Hammer! Aber zum fahren fast zu schade


----------



## masterali (14. Dezember 2004)

wegen den schrauben schau mal bei hier 

die schrauben sind aber eloxiert und somit nicht alle farben machbar!


----------



## schimmler (14. Dezember 2004)

@ iggy
was sind das denn für felgen?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. Dezember 2004)

mavic crossmax.

farbige schrauben schicken sich bei dem bike irgendwie nicht, iggy...


----------



## Deleted 8297 (14. Dezember 2004)

Tag IGGY, das mit den Schrauben kann man versuchen, denn an ein schwarzes Bike passen ja alle Farben, das einzige Problem, das ich jetzt sehe ist allerdings das blasse Grün des Dekors. Die eloxierten Schrauben sind da ja schon um einiges intensiver. Ich würde es aber wohl dennoch mal mit einer Schraube versuchen, dann kannst du ja immernoch entscheiden ob es passt. Ich habe mein Rad auch mit ein wenig Rot verziehrt und überlege auch noch mehr Schrauben in rote zu verändern.


----------



## IGGY (14. Dezember 2004)

schimmler schrieb:
			
		

> @ iggy
> was sind das denn für felgen?


Mavic Crossmax Xl


----------



## IGGY (14. Dezember 2004)

Gibt es die nicht in einem blassem Grün?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8297 (14. Dezember 2004)

Das ist di normale Farbalette bei Jäger-Motorsport:






 , wie du siehst, sind die Farben schon recht stark.

Aber möglicherweise ist ja das was:




die Farbe nennt sich oabic und wird als gelb-grün angegeben. Man kann sich bei denen ja einfach ein paar Schräubchen als Muster bestellen, das kostet ja nicht die Welt.


----------



## IGGY (14. Dezember 2004)

Super Idee. Das sieht auch sehr nach der farbe meines Decosatzes aus! Ich werde mir mal ein paar Musterschrauben bestellen und mal gucken ob es ausschaut.THX


----------



## Lowrider (15. Dezember 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Super Idee. Das sieht auch sehr nach der farbe meines Decosatzes aus! Ich werde mir mal ein paar Musterschrauben bestellen und mal gucken ob es ausschaut.THX



oder frag mal bei Poggipolini an, bekannter Tuning Schrauben Lieferant in der Bike Scene der 90er. Jetzt nicht mehr direkt mit Fahrrädern zu tun aber hat immernoch Schrauben in verschiedenen Farben in Titan oder Alu

www.Poggipolini.it
GERMANY & AUSTRIA

QUALITY PRODUCTS 
Thomas Ratsch 
Aiblinger Strasse 28a 
Hohenthann / Tuntenhausen
tel: +49 8065 180913 
fax: +49 8065 180917

oder hier bei ebay
http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=77611&item=7120045074&rd=1&ssPageName=WD2V


----------



## IGGY (15. Dezember 2004)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist di normale Farbalette bei Jäger-Motorsport:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heul    In Oabic gibt es keine Schrauben für meine Kurbel und Schaltwerk. Nur Standartschrauben. Schade


----------



## Deleted 8297 (15. Dezember 2004)

Nunja, ich dachte ja auch , dass du die normalen ebenfalls tauschen wolltest. Die Oabic kannst du ja bspw. für alle Teile nehmen, wo normale Schrauben passen, oder bestell dir einfach mal für die Farbeinschätzung je eine oabic, gold und grün. Wenn dann gold oder grün passen, dann könntest du ja ohne Probleme eben selbige bei Hibike für Kurbel etc. bestellen. Wenn nicht, dann bleibst du halt bei schwarzen Alu-Schrauben an den Teilen und besorgst den Rest in oabic für die Hebel , Umwerfer etc.


----------



## checky (15. Dezember 2004)

Von den Poggipolini Schraubensätzen kann ich nur dringenst abraten. Nicht nur dass die sehr teuer sind, das Alu ist auch sehr weich. Man ärgert sich sehr schnell über diese Anschaffung da nach nur einmaligem Anziehen der Schrauben dies deutlich sichtbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonntagskind (15. Dezember 2004)

bin bestimmt mal wieder zu spät, stell hier trotzdem mal mein bike rein, vielleicht bringt es ja was 

der bummelletzte
Thomas


----------



## Northern lite (15. Dezember 2004)

schicke Bikes bringen hier immer was  

ich würde die Sattelstütze gegen eine ungekröpfte tauschen, dann sieht der Sattel nicht so in der luftschwebend aus und die Hebelkräfte auf das Sattelgestell dürften auch um einiges kleiner sein. 

Ansonsten sehr Schick das Scott


----------



## masterali (15. Dezember 2004)

das scott ist geil!! wieviel wiegt denn der rahmen???

zu den oabic-schrauben! mir gefallen die nicht!! sind aber um einiges billiger als die eloxierten!!


----------



## felixthewolf (15. Dezember 2004)

masterali schrieb:
			
		

> das scott ist geil!! wieviel wiegt denn der rahmen???
> 
> zu den oabic-schrauben! mir gefallen die nicht!! sind aber um einiges billiger als die eloxierten!!



ist zwar vollkommen offtopic aber:

die oabic-gelben aluschrauben taugen auch nix, die sind im kaltpressverfahren hergestellt, während die eloxierten einzeln gefräst und eloxiert werden.

solche schraubendiskusionen aber bitte im leichtbauforum weiterführen, denn da gibts einiges zu beachten.

also, zurück zu den schicken bikes!

felix


----------



## Sonntagskind (15. Dezember 2004)

Northern lite schrieb:
			
		

> schicke Bikes bringen hier immer was
> 
> ich würde die Sattelstütze gegen eine ungekröpfte tauschen, dann sieht der Sattel nicht so in der luftschwebend aus und die Hebelkräfte auf das Sattelgestell dürften auch um einiges kleiner sein.
> 
> Ansonsten sehr Schick das Scott



Vielen Dank!
Is aber auch teuer im Unterhalt so ein Teil...
Egal.
Sorry, aber was is denn bitte ne ungekröpfte Sattelstütze?
Hab keinen Plan...

-> Was der Rahmen wiegt?!
Äh, da bin ich auch überfordert, glaub so um die 1,5kg, mach mir da keinen Kopf, hauptsache es fährt schnell 
Wenn man einen leichteren von Scott haben will, nimmt man das Scott Issue, is zwar um einiges teurer, aber der Spaß ist es wert ^^
Der Rahmen is so dünn bei dem Issue, dass die gar keine Rahmennummer haben...


----------



## lelebebbel (15. Dezember 2004)

sattelstütze
ungekröpft





gekröpft





wenn man die gekröpfte nicht braucht, um den sattel in die richtige position zu bekommen, ist eine ungekröpfte natürlich besser. im zweifelsfall nimmt man die, mit der der sattel möglichst mittig an den rails geklemmt wird.


----------



## Stelvio (15. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Gemeinde,

meines für 2005.










Selbstaufbau mit
- XT-Gruppe
- Avid-Bremsen
- Ritchey Pro Anbauteile
Gewicht mit Pedalen, Flaschenhalter 12,7 kg


----------



## Einheimischer (16. Dezember 2004)

@Sonntagskind

Schönes Bike, man sieht sofort für was das Rad gemacht ist 

@Stelvio

Ohne dich kränken zu wollen, aber dein Rad gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.

Gründe: Lenkerüberhöhung statt Sattelüberhöhung sieht nicht nur unvorteilhaft aus, ist auch im CC-Bereich nicht gerade sinnvoll. Die Gabel baut zu hoch, dass der Rahmen nicht auf 100mm ausgelegt ist, sieht man sofort. Wenn dir die Sattelneigung passt ok, sieht aber extrem seltsam aus.
Das schlimmste aber sind die Reifen, wenn sie wenigstens nicht diesen unnützen weißen Streifen hätten... CC kannst du mit denen sicher nicht fahren.

Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen, dir muss das Bike passen und gefallen.

Grüße.


----------



## mauntenbeiker (16. Dezember 2004)

uuuppps - nachdem ich meine bildergallerie ausgemistet habe, sind meine bike-fotos von seite 149 im webnirvana verschwunden  
ich erlaube mir deshalb hier noch einmal ein bildchen für die nachwelt zu verankern (...alle die mein kleines schwarzes schon kennen mögen mir verzeihen...)
....


----------



## kastel67 (16. Dezember 2004)

@Einheimischer: Die komischen Reifen mit den weißen Streifen beim Bike vom Stelvio scheinen wohl Straßenreifen mit Reflexeinlage zu sein. Also wohl nur zum Wintertraining auf der Straße gedacht. Da auch so ganz sinnvoll, für das Gelände aber wg. dem Profil völlig ungeeignet.

@Stelvio: 12,7 kg für ein CC Hardtail sind aber ganz schön happig, wenn es zu Deinem Körpergewicht paßt (stabiles Bike /sorry) ist es OK.

Gruß k67


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pevloc (16. Dezember 2004)

@Stelvio

Nicht schlecht der Specht. 
Aber wie meine Vorgänger schon sagten: Wie wärs mit negativen Vorbau und weniger Spacern? Sieht mehr nach CC dann aus.  
Die  Reifensind auch nicht der Hit.

Gruss Pevloc


----------



## Sonntagskind (16. Dezember 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> sattelstütze
> ungekröpft
> 
> 
> ...



Ahja, mal wieder etwas dazu gelernt...   
Aber was bringt mir denn der Spaß, außer dass die Hebelkräfte auf das Sattelgestell geringer sind?
Was kostet denn der so ne ungekröpfte Sattelstütze?

Thomas


----------



## polo (16. Dezember 2004)

der tipp mit der ungekröpften stütze kam wohl daher, daß dein sattel ziemlich weit nach vorne geschoben ist, was wiederum wohl mit dem langen vorbau zusammenhängt.
kosten? von wenig bis sau viel...


----------



## Sonntagskind (16. Dezember 2004)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> der tipp mit der ungekröpften stütze kam wohl daher, daß dein sattel ziemlich weit nach vorne geschoben ist, was wiederum wohl mit dem langen vorbau zusammenhängt.
> kosten? von wenig bis sau viel...



Echt, isser das???
Na ja, aber was hat das Ganze jetzt den für einen Vorteil für mich?
Is das dann ein anderes Fahrgefühl??
Komm mit meiner eigentlich ganz gut klar, es sei denn Ihr überzeugt mich jetzt mit den ganzen vielen Vorteilen dieser Stütze, oder will vielleicht auch jemand ne Richtey WCS haben ?


----------



## der alte ron (17. Dezember 2004)

Nimm es mir nicht übel sonntagskind , aber könntest du bitte in der kaufberatung weitermachen .


----------



## Sonntagskind (17. Dezember 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm es mir nicht übel sonntagskind , aber könntest du bitte in der kaufberatung weitermachen .



sicherlich, hätt ich ja gemacht, doch keiner sagt mir hier die vorteile dieser stütze   
wollt euch ja net nerven, sry!
thomas


----------



## elrond (17. Dezember 2004)

Sonntagskind schrieb:
			
		

> sicherlich, hätt ich ja gemacht, doch keiner sagt mir hier die vorteile dieser stütze
> wollt euch ja net nerven, sry!
> thomas


 Hauptvorteil von der Stütze ist, sie sieht eindeutig besser aus!* Zweitens der Sattel wird mit zwei Schrauben geklemmt => Schraube kann brechen => zwei Schrauben besser als eine => weniger aua!
*Es hat sich einfach optisch durchgesetzt den Sattel möglichst weit vorne am Gestell zu klemmen, da dies die Profis auch so tun (hat aber auch hauptsächlich was mit der Ergonomie zu tun => man bringt bergauf einfach mehr Druck auf's Pedal). Aus diesen Gründen wird hier deine Satteleinstellung so kritisiert. Außerdem hängt er vorne ja schon brutal runter, was wiederum auf die Knie geht. Wenn du dich darauf wohlfühlst isses o.k. aber ich hab da so meine Zweifel...
Und nochwas mach bitte diese merkwürdigen Moosgummiüberzieher an deinen Barends ab, das ist wirklich ein optisches Verbrechen...


----------



## lelebebbel (17. Dezember 2004)

wie weit vorne oder hinten man einen sattel befestigt darf man nicht von der optik abhängig machen. man zieht ja auch die sattelstütze nicht weiter raus weil der frischknecht zufällig so fährt.
die sitzposition wird durch das knielot bestimmt, und ob man den sattel dann nach vorne oder hinten schieben muss hängt eben davon ab, wie lange oberschenkel man hat und wie lang im vergleich die kettenstreben und die kurbel sind. druck aufs pedal kriegt man in der persönlich RICHTIGEN sattelstellung, nicht durch blosses nach hinten schieben.
wenn der sattel zu weit hinten / vorne sitzt um noch sinnvoll geklemmt zu werden, muss man halt ne gekröpfte / ungekröpfte stütze montieren.

die moosgummiüberzieher sind im winter der hit und ich hätte auch gern welche, denn gerüchten zufolge wird ein fahrrad durch schöne optik nicht unbedingt besser...


----------



## DigitalDuck (17. Dezember 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> ....denn gerüchten zufolge wird ein fahrrad durch schöne optik nicht unbedingt besser...




   

Das stimmt die optik ist eher drittrangig!!!! Auf das fahrgefühl kommt es an..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (18. Dezember 2004)

Morgen Kollegas,

so bevor das hier weiter in Gelabber abtriftet  und der Mod den Hammer schwingt, mal wieder ein Bild.
Ist mein "Neues/"Altes", hab das gute altes Votec in den verdienten Ruhestand geschickt und mir was schlankes aufgebaut.







Ja es ist ein Sattelüberhöhung mit drin, nein ich brauch die Barends und nein 
es kein Poserrad (so sauber wird es nie mehr sein ) und die Maguras bleiben dran.

Gruß


----------



## skyline (18. Dezember 2004)

Schönes Rad...glaub ich. Nee mal im Ernst, ein ein bisschen helleres Foto wäre echt nicht zu verachten 

cheers, nils


----------



## 007ike (18. Dezember 2004)

3. Versuch


----------



## nimmersatt (18. Dezember 2004)

also Cluso, so geht das nicht
du kannst doch nicht so einen schönen Rahmen (wenn auch in einer grenzwertigen Farbe) mit so einem dunklen Bild auf dem man nix sieht verunstalten

du weisst doch wie mans macht






ich hätt ja nix gesagt, wenn du nicht ein Bildchen von mir wg. zu dunkel kritisiert hättst....


----------



## cluso (18. Dezember 2004)

Ok, ok.
Ihr hab ja recht. *ascheaufmeinHaupt*

Bild ist wirklich nichts geworden.
Aber heute morgen hat es geschneit und da wollte ich net vor die Tür *rausred*. Aber jetzt mal ein besseres Bild.






@nimmersatt hab ich dich so getroffen  

Gruß


----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. Dezember 2004)

@stelvio

- hol dir ne andere gabel, die axel ist bleischwer und nicht grad der performancegott
- bitte entferne alle nicht benötigten Schaumstoffteile am Rad
- dreh den vorbau um und bring ihn mit barends in eine linie
- welche Felgen hast du drin? 
- andere Reifen bitte

wir haben dich zwar auch so lieb, aber dann guckt es besser aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauntenbeiker (18. Dezember 2004)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> Bild ist wirklich nichts geworden.
> Aber heute morgen hat es geschneit und da wollte ich net vor die Tür



...ich bin hier auch des öfteren erstaunt wie grottenschlecht so manches top-bike fotografiert wird. okay - ich kann verstehen, dass wenn jemand jeden cent ins bike steckt, nicht viel für ne hochwertige digitalkamera übrig bleibt. ich kann auch verstehen, dass nicht jeder mountainbiker auch gleichzeitig ein begnadeter fotograf ist - aber so einige sachen sollte man einfach vermeiden. zum beispiel:
- schwarzes bike vor dunkler mauer (...genauso schlecht wie grünes bike vor grüner hecke oder rotes bike vor nachbars ferrari  )
- bikes im unaufgeräumten wohnzimmer, vor der ikea-küchenzeile oder im gerümpelkeller
- extrem unterbelichtete bilder (...klar - kann passieren, aber muß man sowas dann ins internet stellen?)
wenn man es fototechnisch nicht hinbekommt, dass der hintergrund unscharf wird, sollte man das bike möglichst vor einen "ruhigen", einfarbigen hintergrund platzieren (...hauswand oder sowas - das mit dem garagentor ist auch nicht schlecht - müßte aber mal lackiert werden, lieber cluso  )
versteht mich jetzt nicht falsch - ich will hier nicht als fotokritiker auftreten, aber ich persönlich würde mich freuen wenn das ein oder andere "kunstwerk" einen passenden rahmen hätte  

- mauntenbeiker -


----------



## cluso (18. Dezember 2004)

@mauntenbeiker

Ich für meinen Teil geb dir Recht. Ich seh meine Fehler ja auch ein und gelobe Besserung.

Ja das Garagentor müsste mal gestrichen werden, allerdings muss an dem Haus noch viel mehr gemacht werden (eigentlich wäre abreisen und neubauen besser/billiger) aber das ist nicht mein Problem  (Miete *hehe*).

Gruß und 

cluso

PS: Das Rad geht wie Sau vor allem Bergauf.


----------



## 328 (18. Dezember 2004)

@Jackass



> da fehlen keine Lenkerstopfen. Das ist Individualität  Sozusagen Hollowtech-Optik. Fahr ja auch ohne



Schon mal gesehen wie sich so ein Lenker ohne Stopfen bei einem Sturz
in diverse Körperteile reibohrt/schneidet/reißt ?    

..und beim Rennen ohne Stopfen fahren is es ja sowiso verboten.


----------



## bOunce (18. Dezember 2004)

hier... meins...


----------



## mauntenbeiker (18. Dezember 2004)

328 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon mal gesehen wie sich so ein Lenker ohne Stopfen bei einem Sturz
> in diverse Körperteile reibohrt/schneidet/reißt ?



...da müsste sich bei mir der lenker samt überstehender lenkerhörnchen in diverse körperteile bohren...  
...und irgendwie finde ich offene, rotierende kettenblätter viel gefährlicher  
aber um das thema abzuschließen: mein bike hat jetzt lenkerstopfen!!!  

- mauntenbeiker -


----------



## Stelvio (18. Dezember 2004)

O.k. ich werde mal sehen was noch so alles machbar ist!
Als Sofortmaßnahme wird mal der Vorbau gedreht.

Da ich das Rad erst zusammengeschraubt habe und noch nicht mal eine Proberunde gedreht habe ist mir die neagtive Sattelüberhöhung noch gar nicht so recht aufgefallen, aber ich kann die Gabel auch noch 2 cm absenken.

Die Laufräder sind Rigida mit DT-Speichen und XT-Naben dran (ca. 2 kg).
Andere Reifen kommen aber erst dran wenn's wieder ins Gelände geht, für Straße und Waldwege sind die, die im Moment dran sind, schon o.k..

Schaumstoffteile sind außer an den WCS-Bar Ends aber keine dran, und die sind nur 3 mm dick. Mir ist klar, dass sie ohne den Überzug besser aussehen, aber von der Funktion (Griffigkeit) denke ich ist es mit doch etwas besser (und auch nicht so kalt).


----------



## Einheimischer (18. Dezember 2004)

Stelvio schrieb:
			
		

> O.k. ich werde mal sehen was noch so alles machbar ist!
> Als Sofortmaßnahme wird mal der Vorbau gedreht.
> 
> Da ich das Rad erst zusammengeschraubt habe und noch nicht mal eine Proberunde gedreht habe ist mir die neagtive Sattelüberhöhung noch gar nicht so recht aufgefallen, aber ich kann die Gabel auch noch 2 cm absenken.
> ...



Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass nach diesen Änderungen dein Bike um Welten besser aussieht und es sich auch besser fährt  

Grüße.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. Dezember 2004)

Stelvio schrieb:
			
		

> O.k. ich werde mal sehen was noch so alles machbar ist!
> Als Sofortmaßnahme wird mal der Vorbau gedreht.
> 
> Da ich das Rad erst zusammengeschraubt habe und noch nicht mal eine Proberunde gedreht habe ist mir die neagtive Sattelüberhöhung noch gar nicht so recht aufgefallen, aber ich kann die Gabel auch noch 2 cm absenken.
> ...




dem LRS würd ich den Rauswurf spendieren, 2kg sind kein pappenstiel, ich wette die Felgen machen das hohe Gewicht aus.


----------



## Stelvio (19. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe mit Hilfe der Weight Weenies mal das Gewicht rechnerisch ermittelt.


Gruppe					
- 	Kurbel	XT	 : 	625	 Gramm
- 	Tretlager	XT	 : 	252	 Gramm
- 	Kasette	XT	 : 	260	 Gramm
- 	Kette	HG93 (110)	 : 	282	 Gramm
- 	Umwerfer	XT	 : 	158	 Gramm
- 	Schaltwerk	XT	 : 	246	 Gramm
- 	Schalthebel	XT	 : 	250	 Gramm
- 	Bremshebel	Avid SD7	 : 	197	 Gramm
- 	Bremsen Avid SD7	 : 	364	 Gramm
- 	Pedale	PDM 520	 : 	414	 Gramm
Rahmen					
- 	Cube Aim		 : 	1950	 Gramm
- 	Steuersatz	Ritchey Integrated	 : 	105	 Gramm
Gabel					
- 	Manitou Axel Comp RTWD		 : 	1900	 Gramm
Anbauteile					
- 	Sattelstütze	Ritchey Pro 31.4/400	 : 	300	 Gramm
- 	Klemme	Cube	 : 	30	 Gramm
- 	Lenker	Ritchey Pro Flat OS	 : 	148	 Gramm
- 	Vorbau	Ritchey Pro OS 120/6	 : 	165	 Gramm
- 	Bar Ends	Ritchey WCS Short	 : 	100	 Gramm
Laufräder			 : 		
- 	Laufräder	Rigida ZAC19/DT/XT	 : 	2050	 Gramm
- 	Schnellspanner	XT	 : 	125	 Gramm
Bereifung					
- 		Schwalbe Marathon	 : 	1320	 Gramm
- 		Conti AV Schlauch	 : 	316	 Gramm
- 		Schwalbe Felgenband 23	 : 	40	 Gramm
Sattel 
- 	Selle Royal Xsenium 2025		 : 	335	 Gramm
Sonstiges					
- 	Bremszüge	XTR	 : 	145	 Gramm
- 	Schaltzüge	SIS	 : 	86	 Gramm
- 	Spacer	3x	 : 	15	 Gramm
- 	Lenkergriffe		 : 	90	 Gramm
- 	Flaschenhalter	Elite Patao	 : 	63	 Gramm
- 	Kettenstrebenschutz	Rose	 : 	20	 Gramm

Summe			 : 	12351	 Gramm

In der Rechung fehlen noch die Schmierstoffe (Gewicht ?)

Mit einer Personenwaage hatte ich 12,7 kg ermittelt.


----------



## daif (19. Dezember 2004)

meine Personenwaage zeigt bei meinem bike auch ca 12,5kg
gut, ich hab auch n paar schwere Teile dran (Rahmen 2kg, Gabel 2 kg, LRS 2Kg)
aber trotzdem fände ich es zum    wenn das wirklich stimmen würde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauntenbeiker (19. Dezember 2004)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> meine Personenwaage zeigt bei meinem bike...



bike mit personenwaage wiegen ist ungefähr so genau wie kartenlegen  
auch die einfache übernahme der weenies-gewichte ist sicherlich nur sehr grob. wenn man also wirklich das genaue gewicht seines bike wissen möchte muß man das ding schon an eine tune- oder kern-waage (...oder sowas ähnliches) hängen. auseinander schrauben und jedes teil einzeln auf der briefwaage wiegen geht natürlich auch...  

- mauntenbeiker -


----------



## daif (19. Dezember 2004)

jo klar,
das mit der Personenwaage is echt wie raten  

mal was anderes, wo bekommt man ne taugliche Hängewaage und was muss man für sowas löhnen? (bitte nicht gleich steinigen weils die Frage schonmal gab  )


----------



## felixthewolf (19. Dezember 2004)

hey, hey, hey

lest doch bitte mal den titel, dieses threads...

da steht nicht: "wieso ist mein bike nicht so schwer wie die personenwaage anzeigt" "oder wie wiege ich am besten mein überschweren city-bomber"

also nun mal wieder ontopic, einfach mal ein paar mehr kunstwerke zeigen und weniger diskutieren 

gruss, felix


----------



## helgeg (19. Dezember 2004)

bOunce schrieb:
			
		

> hier... meins...



Vorschlag:
blaue Schalthüllen
blaue Sattelklemme
evtl. noch eine schwarze Sattelstütze, oder Vorbau/Spacer/Lenker/Barends in silber


----------



## Deleted 8297 (19. Dezember 2004)

Jo eine konsequente Umsetzung einer Farblinie halte ich auch für angebracht, was hälst du z.B. von einer blauen Stütze anstelle der silbernen, dann kann man auch eher wieder schwarze Anbeuteile ergänzen. Farbig eloxierte Vorbauten gibt es wohl nur von Tune ?! Und der Vorbau ist ja teuer und schwer   .

Ansonsten sind farbige Schaltzüge iene sehr günstige und effektvolle Methode ein Bike zu akzentuieren (siehe meine Fotos), auch ein bunter Sattel kann helfen.

Also blaue akzente und silberne Anbauteile währen sicherlich die günstigste alternative und machen konsequent umgesetzt einiges her.


----------



## bOunce (19. Dezember 2004)

mh... als nächstes war ne schwarze Stütze und ne schwarze Kurbel geplant... naja... die Züge sind neu... von daher... beim nächsten mal.

thx


----------



## Captain S (19. Dezember 2004)

Das ist meins...


----------



## fab1o (19. Dezember 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Versuch



hey schönes bike hast du da!!!
wollte ich schon immer mal haben ein ganz silbernes bike! irgendwann mal...

gruss


----------



## Pevloc (19. Dezember 2004)

@ captain s: Schwerer Fehler: Foto im Gerümpel-Keller! Kannste knicken, gibt shclechte Wertungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miphy (19. Dezember 2004)

@ captain s:
schönes fisher, du solltest drüber nachdenken die gabel so gelb rot lackieren zu lassen wie es die original judy sl war...zumindest ist es so in meinem gary fisher katalog und ich fand das schon 97 spitze.


----------



## daif (19. Dezember 2004)

@felix

schande über mein haupt  

also ich finde auch, jeder post ohne bild eines WAHREN CC-Kunstwerks sollte gelöscht werden!!!!
(wenn ohne Bild dann sollte wenigstens die Bezeichnung "Cross-Country-Kunstwerk" drin vorkommen!!)
schließlich sind wir hier ja nicht irgendwo, gelle!!!!!


----------



## schwendi (20. Dezember 2004)

davon träume ich zur zeit tag und nacht! sobald es unter meinem weihnachtsbaum steht werden eigene pics folgen.

Änderungen:

XTR komplett
Pedale Eggbeater Ti
Sattelstütze Ritchey Carbon WCS


----------



## Pevloc (20. Dezember 2004)

Jo, ein Traum in leicht...


----------



## jaygee (20. Dezember 2004)

@ Schwendi

Warum denn nicht die Ausstattung auf dem Foto?
So wäre es auf jeden Fall schöner...


----------



## schwendi (20. Dezember 2004)

jaygee schrieb:
			
		

> @ Schwendi
> 
> Warum denn nicht die Ausstattung auf dem Foto?
> So wäre es auf jeden Fall schöner...



Ich bin im Wettkampf an XTR gewohnt und habe auf meinem Race-Fully komplett XTR. Wegen der Materialschlacht will ich auf beiden Bikes die gleichen Komponenten. Bin übrigens auch recht zufrieden mit XTR. Nur die XTR-Beläge find ich sch... , weshalb ich auch Kool-Stop verwende.

Die Eggbeater finde ich auch besser als SPD, besonders in schlammig-lehmigen Verhältnissen und bei Tragpassagen.

Ausserdem finde ich XTR sehr schön... autsch, nicht hauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (20. Dezember 2004)

schwendi schrieb:
			
		

> davon träume ich zur zeit tag und nacht! sobald es unter meinem weihnachtsbaum steht werden eigene pics folgen.
> 
> Änderungen:
> 
> ...



Ja schon ein super teil, träum auch immer davon, wird aber noch bischen dauern, bis so ich so was mein eigen nennen darf.
Wobei ich wahrscheinlich die Ausstattung auf dem Foto nehmen würde nur mit den XO Drehgriffen


----------



## cluso (20. Dezember 2004)

Nabend,

nach der berechtigten Kritik über meine miesen Bilder und die scheiß Garage habe ich heute noch ein paar Bildchen geschossen (das Wetter ist natürlich auch entgegen gekommen).






Mehr? (siehe Fotoalbum)


Gruß und auf Gnade hoffend  

cluso


----------



## Einheimischer (20. Dezember 2004)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> nach der berechtigten Kritik über meine miesen Bilder und die scheiß Garage habe ich heute noch ein paar Bildchen geschossen (das Wetter ist natürlich auch entgegen gekommen).
> 
> ...



Geniales Bike, gefällt mir sehr gut 

Grüße.


----------



## Pevloc (20. Dezember 2004)

@ cluso: Das sieht doch mal nach Ganzjahres-Nutzung aus.


----------



## mauntenbeiker (20. Dezember 2004)

@ cluso:
schei... habt ihr viel schnee  
...da vermisst man auch keinen seitenständer - gelle  
fototechnisch bitte weiter so  

- mauntenbeiker -


----------



## headbug (21. Dezember 2004)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> nach der berechtigten Kritik über meine miesen Bilder und die scheiß Garage habe ich heute noch ein paar Bildchen geschossen (das Wetter ist natürlich auch entgegen gekommen).
> 
> ...



Übelst geil das Bild, der schnee und das Bike


----------



## fab1o (21. Dezember 2004)

schwendi schrieb:
			
		

> davon träume ich zur zeit tag und nacht! sobald es unter meinem weihnachtsbaum steht werden eigene pics folgen.
> 
> Änderungen:
> 
> ...



Das selbe Bike wird auch mich im Januar beglücken!!!
Nur kommt meines schon mit der kompletten XTR. Werde auch Eggbeater Ti dranschrauben!!! Meins wird noch auf UST umgerüstet(weiss noch nicht ob Crossmax SL oder DT240s/Mavic UST Felge.

Gruss


----------



## fab1o (21. Dezember 2004)

Hier mal noch mein aktuelles Scott im Winteroutfit(Michelin XLS Reifen):

Team Issue 2004 

War übrigens heute damit im Schnee. Einfach genial diese Jahreszeit!!! Hatte schon lange nicht mehr soviel Spass beim trainieren!!!


----------



## Pevloc (22. Dezember 2004)

Doch, ganz schön sexy. Was mir aber nicht gefällt ist die Bremsleitungsverlegung am Oberrohr.

Aber eigentlich nicht deine Schuld, hab das selbe Problem, die Hersteller könnten ruhig da noch so nen Anlötteil mittig machen, damit der Zug nicht durchhängt.


----------



## mauntenbeiker (22. Dezember 2004)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> ...die Hersteller könnten ruhig da noch so nen Anlötteil mittig machen, damit der Zug nicht durchhängt.



...oder man nimmt einfach so ein selbstklebendes plastikteil - sieht jedenfalls tausend mal schöner aus wie nen kabelbinder  
kann man hier an meinem nrs vieleicht erkennen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checky (22. Dezember 2004)

Also ich muß mal sagen dass Dein NRS wirklich schweinegeiel aussieht .... von Nahem noch mehr als eh schon !!! einfach schöööön


----------



## fab1o (22. Dezember 2004)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich muß mal sagen dass Dein NRS wirklich schweinegeiel aussieht .... von Nahem noch mehr als eh schon !!! einfach schöööön



ja bis auf den Schriftzug gefällt mir mauntenbeiker's giant auch sehr gut!


----------



## fab1o (22. Dezember 2004)

bin zur Zeit grade am überlegen ob ich mir ans neue Scott(Scale 10) auch die Crossmax SL Disc oder wieder DT240s/DT Rev./MavicUST Laufräder dranbauen soll...
tendiere etwas zu den DTs, da stabiler und etwas leichter.


----------



## IGGY (22. Dezember 2004)

scott-rider schrieb:
			
		

> bin zur Zeit grade am überlegen ob ich mir ans neue Scott(Scale 10) auch die Crossmax SL Disc oder wieder DT240s/DT Rev./MavicUST Laufräder dranbauen soll...
> tendiere etwas zu den DTs, da stabiler und etwas leichter.


Nimm die Crossmax. Das sieht bestimmt endgeil aus. Aber als XL. Silberne passen nicht!


----------



## checky (22. Dezember 2004)

Ich würde die silbernen nehmen, sieht zu nem sonst kompletten schwarzen bike einfach geil aus und ausserdem

 ------- Der Trend geht wieder zu silbernen Laufrädern !!! ------

wartets ab


----------



## jones (22. Dezember 2004)

scott-rider schrieb:
			
		

> bin zur Zeit grade am überlegen ob ich mir ans neue Scott(Scale 10) auch die Crossmax SL Disc oder wieder DT240s/DT Rev./MavicUST Laufräder dranbauen soll...
> tendiere etwas zu den DTs, da stabiler und etwas leichter.



Ich bin vor kurzem erst die Crossmax SL Disc gefahren und konnte in sachen Stabilität keinen Unterschied zu meinem DT 240er LRS feststellen. Denke mal das kommt auch stark auf das Fahrergewicht an.


----------



## fab1o (22. Dezember 2004)

ja gewicht ist eh kein thema: 66kg bei 181cm.

überlege auch die räder (dt240s/sun felge) draufzulassen und mit eclipse kit zu fahren. mal schauen, habe ja noch 1-2monate zum überlegen


----------



## pastamann (22. Dezember 2004)

leute..... bitte wieder bilder!!!!   
über laufradsätze könnt ihr euch woanders unterhalten....


----------



## Nihil Baxter (22. Dezember 2004)

Bevor es thematisch noch dünner wird, poste ich doch einfach noch mal mein Blizzard. Geändert hat sich nichts, aber demnächst kommt noch eine Race Face XY Stütze, Ringle Schnellspanner und ein Speedneedle dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (23. Dezember 2004)

<--------- kratzt mit der Hufe! Einfach schön


----------



## checky (23. Dezember 2004)

Oh, das Blizzard gfällt mir auch sehr.
Stahl ist & bleibt wohl auch immer schööön.
Aber sach mal, Du willst aber nicht diese billigen & unschönen aktuellen Ringle Spanner dran machen oder    Wenn dann die guten alten Twister, dass ist das Mindeste.

btw: ich hätte noch silberne Twister ... die ich aber eigentlich gegen purple getauscht haben möchte....


----------



## mauntenbeiker (23. Dezember 2004)

@ a.baxter: klassisch, schlicht und schön  
das mit dem speedneedle würde ich mir allerdings noch mal überlegen - ich find die dinger hässlich...

@ scott-rider: solltest du dich für crossmax sl entscheiden schick mir mal ne pn  

- mauntenbeiker -


----------



## tim_ (23. Dezember 2004)

@Nihil Baxter

sehr schön.
Was ist das für eine Gabel und hast du das bike mal gewogen?


----------



## Deleted 8297 (23. Dezember 2004)

tim_ schrieb:
			
		

> @Nihil Baxter
> 
> sehr schön.
> Was ist das für eine Gabel und hast du das bike mal gewogen?



Ich würd mal vermuten eien RS Duke RACE.


----------



## Nihil Baxter (23. Dezember 2004)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd mal vermuten eien RS Duke RACE.


Stimmt genau. Gewicht? Keine Ahnung, schätze mal so um die 12 kg, ist mir nicht so wichtig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner_gs (23. Dezember 2004)

Meins in der neuen 2005er Konfiguration
Nun mit Scheibenbremsen statt V-Brake.


----------



## Pevloc (23. Dezember 2004)

Sehr viel vernünfiger im Schnee!

War gestern auch im Schnee unterwegs, nie wieder, einfach ätzend das rumgerutsche mit normalen Reifen.


----------



## Beach90 (23. Dezember 2004)

also das no saint is ja en schönes bike , aber erzähl mir nicht das da ne herkömmliche XT kurbel dran is...


----------



## roadrunner_gs (23. Dezember 2004)

Nö, da habe ich die Aufnahmen für das kleine Kettenblatt in Handarbeit abgesägt und ausserdem noch die Kurbelarme innen für das Extralite 30er Kettenblatt etwas angefeilt   
Leider fehlt mir das Geld für ne Ritchey WCS Kurbel, die soll da nämlich eigentlich ran...


----------



## spezi light (23. Dezember 2004)

so hier mal wieder meins jetzt mit neuem Sattel. Wundervolle 199g mit Titangestell und Titanoptikbezug sieht sehr bequem aus aber konnte ich leider noch nicht testen 
Wenn jetzt alles klappt wird bald eine Fox Vanilla mein Bike schmücken dann find ichs fast perfekt... wenigstens für en Monat  denn nächsten Jahr kommen auf jeden Fall noch Hope Minis dran.
Sagt mal an wie ihr es so findet...
Gewicht so ca. 10,4 kg




und ja ich weiß bledes Kellerfoto aber ich geh zum Arbeiten wenns Dunkel und komm zurück wenns Dunkel is...
Ansonsten besinnliche Tage und denkt mal drüber nach was Weihnachten für einen Ursprung hat.
MfG Alex


----------



## Quantic (23. Dezember 2004)

erstmal geiles Bike  

Scheibenbremsen würde ich dir auch empfehlen, aber wieso willst du die Marathon rausschmeißen?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. Dezember 2004)

hey, die marathon bleibt wo sie ist, sonst zwing ich dich sie mir zu schenken und das willst du doch nicht 

mal ernsthaft:
die marathon ist ne super ansprechende, wartungsarme Leck mich am Anus Gabel mit der du nie Probleme haben wirst, komplette simple wartungsfreie Technik.

Fox ist geil, aber so erhaben nun auch wieder nicht!


----------



## webmonster007 (24. Dezember 2004)

ok, vielleicht nicht unbedingt ein kunstwerk, und trotzdem hab ich´s lieb!


----------



## spezi light (24. Dezember 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> hey, die marathon bleibt wo sie ist, sonst zwing ich dich sie mir zu schenken und das willst du doch nicht
> 
> mal ernsthaft:
> die marathon ist ne super ansprechende, wartungsarme Leck mich am Anus Gabel mit der du nie Probleme haben wirst, komplette simple wartungsfreie Technik.
> ...



Ich hab schon en Interessenten für die Gabel wenn der sie nimmt gibts ne Fox wenn nich dann behalt ich so nochmal ne Weile...
Du suchst doch einen Sattel. Kuck mal in meine Galerie auf meinem blauen Marin ist noch mein alter Sattel abgebildet. Denn würde ich veräußern...
MfG Alex


----------



## BommelMaster (24. Dezember 2004)

ich  glaube man kann es mitlerweile auch als kunstwerk in betracht ziehen, mein neues und lange zeit aufgebautes cove handjob







das besondere ist, dass dieses bike hier, ausgestattet mit hope xc4, xtr, raceface, syncros, manitou flite carbon etc etc, wie ich glaube auf ca 600 euro gekommen ist, ein jahr hat es ca gedauert, bis ich von der idee eines neuen bikes auf das hier gekommen bin, gewicht keine ahnung ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauntenbeiker (24. Dezember 2004)

@bommelmaster:
...gut, dass du drunter geschrieben hast was an deinem bike so dran ist - weil erkennen kann man auf dem bild nicht wirklich viel  
happy x-mas...
- mauntenbeiker -


----------



## cluso (24. Dezember 2004)

Ja ist auf jeden Fall eine Kunstwerk. 
Besonders mit dem Budget.

Gruß


----------



## mauntenbeiker (24. Dezember 2004)

@webmonster:
hey, was soll das prospekt-foto hier? wie soll man da vernünftig loben oder lästern?  

- mauntenbeiker -


----------



## IGGY (24. Dezember 2004)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Meins in der neuen 2005er Konfiguration
> Nun mit Scheibenbremsen statt V-Brake.


Schönes rad! Aber hast du hinten eine V-Brake Felge drauf?


----------



## webmonster007 (24. Dezember 2004)

dat bike ist mittlerweile auch custom    bin noch nicht dazu gekommen, ein eigenes bild aufzunehmen... kommt bald...


----------



## BommelMaster (24. Dezember 2004)

wenn man gar nichts erkennen kann, lass ich es mir nicht nehmen ne liste der teile und die preise daneben zu schreiben 

Rahmen cove handjob ca 200 euro mit Marzocchi Z2
Manitou Mars elite Gabel no boss 74 euro
Laufräder magura louise comp rigida taurus(ok die werden noch irgendwann getauscht) ca 40 euro
hope xc4 170er vorne 130er hinten ca 100 euro schätze ich
Syncros sattelstütze 27,2mm, 425mm lang, 30 euro
Syncros vorbau 110mm, orig canada, 30euro
syncros steuersatz - hatte ich scho, ca 30 euro ....
lenker noname - umsonst
sram trigger attack(oder rocket auf jeden fall die teureren) - 43 euro
nokon schwarz  ca 30 euro
flite carbon - geflickt 16 euro
reifen - 15 euro
race face turbine ca 80 euro, signature xc lager 20euro
xtr umwerfer 17 euro
xtr schaltwerk hatte ich scho
kette und kassette 15 euro

und so weiter


----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. Dezember 2004)

Marinrider schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab schon en Interessenten für die Gabel wenn der sie nimmt gibts ne Fox wenn nich dann behalt ich so nochmal ne Weile...
> Du suchst doch einen Sattel. Kuck mal in meine Galerie auf meinem blauen Marin ist noch mein alter Sattel abgebildet. Denn würde ich veräußern...
> MfG Alex



ne Fox passt net an das Marin, frag mich net warum, ist einfach so.

Sattel such ich mir was mit Carbon unter 150g. Daher fällt dein alter wohl raus, hab net erkannt welcher es ist, aber zu schwer für mich.

Gruß, der Stefan


----------



## pueftel (24. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

gerade noch vor Weihnachten ein paar kleine Änderungen an meinem Rad. Langsam ist es da wo ich es gerne hätte.





Rahmen: Sintesi X-wing special
Gabel: Marathon SL
LRS: Mavic 618 ceramic/Hügi 240 silber/DT
Stütze/Vorbau/Lenker: moots
Sattel: flite
Bremse: [email protected]
Schaltung(von hinten nach vorne): precsision/xtr/paul/Dura Ace (dazwischen: Nokon)
Antrieb: XTR Kassette/tune Kurbel mit syncros Blättern
Steuersatz: FSA orbit
Innenlager: hope titan

Heute Abend gibt es hoffentlich noch nette, neue Pedale
und evtl. zum Jahreswechsel noch ne neue Kurbel!

Ich wünsche allen hier frohe Weihnachten und ein schönes, sonniges 2005!  

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. Dezember 2004)

gefällig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Dos (24. Dezember 2004)

Giant NRS Composite mit flachem Vorbau und renntauglichen Reifen.








Rahmen:	Giant NRS Composite	2442	g
Gabel:	RockShox SID World Cup /w Remote	1366	g

Steuersatz:	FSA integriert	66	g
Spacer:	Carbon	9	g
Innenlager:	Shimano XTR 950	184	g
Laufräder:	Hügi 240/DT Comp/Alu/DT XR 4.1d	1687	g
Felgenband:	Schwalbe Gewebe	29	g
Schnellspanner:	Tune AC 16/17	55	g
Reifen:	Michelin Comp S Light	908	g
Schläuche:	Specialized Ultralight	258	g
Cassette:	Shimano XTR 953 12-34	242	g
Bremskörper:	Martha SL 2004 schwarz	694	g
Shifter	Shimano XTR 952	242	g
Züge:	Gore Ride-On Ultralight	71	g
Schaltwerk:	Shimano XTR 952	205	g
Umwerfer:	Shimano XTR 952	122	g
Kurbeln:	FSA Carbon Pro Team Issue ATB	584	g
Pedale:	Shimano 959	346	g
Kette:	Shimano Dura-Ace	280	g
Sattelstütze:	USE Alien Aluminium schwarz	211	g
Sattel:	Selle Italia Flite Kevlar schwarz	201	g
Vorbau:	Syntace F99 Ti Kit	101	g
Lenker:	EC70 Composite	122	g
Griffe:	Answer Aggressor	72	g
Barends:	Tune RH1	64	g
Flaschenhalter:	Tune Wasserträger	9	g


Gesamt:		10570	g


----------



## roadrunner_gs (24. Dezember 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Schönes rad! Aber hast du hinten eine V-Brake Felge drauf?



Jap: American Classic MTB 350, gibts nur mit Bremsflanke


----------



## IGGY (24. Dezember 2004)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Jap: American Classic MTB 350, gibts nur mit Bremsflanke


Warum machste denn sowas? Sieht doch nicht vollendet aus.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (24. Dezember 2004)

Weil es einfach mal leicht ist


----------



## Ampelhasser (24. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

ich wollte Euch mal meinen ersten Selbstbau zeigen. Hat zwar Alles ein bischen gedauert, aber egal   Bisher ist auch noch nichts abgefallen  






Frohe Weihnachten

Jens


----------



## Pevloc (24. Dezember 2004)

Eigentlich nicht schlecht, aber Bärentatze an nem CC-Kunstwerk? Ich bitte dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ampelhasser (24. Dezember 2004)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich nicht schlecht, aber Bärentatze an nem CC-Kunstwerk? Ich bitte dich.




ok, aber die Tatze ist für den Winterbetrieb  

Gruß

Jens


----------



## spezi light (24. Dezember 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> ne Fox passt net an das Marin, frag mich net warum, ist einfach so.
> 
> Sattel such ich mir was mit Carbon unter 150g. Daher fällt dein alter wohl raus, hab net erkannt welcher es ist, aber zu schwer für mich.
> 
> Gruß, der Stefan



hmm man du machst es mir echt schwer...
Die Interessentin würde die Gabel nehmen...
aber ne schwarze Vanilla is halt auch recht geil und vor allem hab ich dann Lockout. Die nehm ich wahrscheins:






findest du, dass 250 Euro für die Mara zu billig is?
`
MfG Alex


----------



## Pevloc (24. Dezember 2004)

@Ampelhasser: Ok, das lass ich mal als Ausrede gelten!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. Dezember 2004)

Marinrider - ne fox ist schön und geil - aber sie passt einfach nicht in das Marin, optisch gesehen. Außerdem nehmen sich die Gabeln von der Performance her fast nichts. Ich selber würde wenn ich vor der Wahl stände wohl die MZ wählen, vor allem weil ich mit MZ bisher nur super Erfahrungen hab.

Apropo GT:




Sattel wird noch getauscht!


----------



## Quantic (24. Dezember 2004)

> Außerdem nehmen sich die Gabeln von der Performance her fast nichts


genau desshalb habe ich mich vor einem halben Jahr für die Marathon entschieden. Die ist um einiges günstiger und hat dazu auch noch ETA.


----------



## spezi light (24. Dezember 2004)

man jetzt bin ich grad hin und her gerissen...
sind die 250 den ein fairer Preis oder zu niedrig.
Zur Fox: Ich könnte ne neue Vanilla RC von 03 mit voller Garantie für 350 Eusen bekommen, des is halt schon sehr verlockend...
Ich mein wenns wirklich nich so toll aussieht und ich es nicht verkraften kann verkauf ich die Fox wieder und hol mir ne andre Gabel vielleicht probier ich dann mal die REBA, denn Rock Shox ist besser als der Ruf denn sie haben.
MfG Alex


----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. Dezember 2004)

behalt die marathon und ruhe ist.
Ne Reba würd mir im Marin auch net soo gefallen, die MZ passt und gut ist.
Und technisch ist sie top. Also behalt das Ding!

Und jetzt zerreißt endlich mein Bike, geilt euch auf an:
- Lenkerenstopfen
- Reifenputzerle
- Sattel


----------



## mauntenbeiker (25. Dezember 2004)

aaaahhhh....
...wie schön - endlich mal keine "gerümpel-keller-fotos"! geht doch!

@doktore-dos:   it`s great  
ne carbonstütze würde noch besser kommen - aber da hast du wahrscheinlich probs mit der länge - oder?
...und dein schwarzer lrs bringt mich schon wieder ins grübeln - sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus...

- mauntenbeiker -


----------



## Principia (25. Dezember 2004)

vielleicht für den einen oder anderen interessant, wie sich so ein rad über die jahre verändert 

*klick*


----------



## fab1o (25. Dezember 2004)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Meins in der neuen 2005er Konfiguration
> Nun mit Scheibenbremsen statt V-Brake.



sieht schon gut aus die Sid mit Disc!
finde auch, dass die Felge am Hinterrad das Bild trübt...
sonst absolut cooles Bike!!!

ps. wenn du noch relativ leichte Disc-Laufräder brauchst, check meine Signatur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner_gs (25. Dezember 2004)

Sicher! Leicht!  

Mein LRS wiegt 1404 Gramm - gewogen!
Da ist der XT-LRS ja glatte 430 Gramm schwerer (laut Bike)!

Und vorne ist nur die Mavic XC717 Disc drinne weil ich die für 20 Euro bekommen habe, sonst wäre da auch eine American Classic Felge drinne und der Satz wäre noch mal 50 gramm leichter!

Und seit heute nacht ist ne Delle im Oberrohr!  
Weil meine Freundin den Staubsauger echt intelligent abgestellt hat und ich im Dunkeln als ich auf Klo wollte drüber gestolpert bin und gegen das Bike gestoßen: Fiel auf den Staubsauger! 

Und ihr Super-Spruch: "Dann mach doch das nächste Mal das Licht an, dann siehst du wo du lang läufst!"
Und der Lichtschalter ist genau überm Bike, wäre also beim Licht anmachen genau das Selbe passiert!

(linkes Bild sieht etwas krass aus! Die Fokusebene liegt bei der Handykamera offensichtlich auf dem Unterrohr. Von der Dell bis zur schwarzen Linie - das ist der vordere Schaltzug - sind es in echt nicht mal 5mm)


----------



## IGGY (25. Dezember 2004)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher! Leicht!
> 
> Mein LRS wiegt 1404 Gramm - gewogen!
> Da ist der XT-LRS ja glatte 430 Gramm schwerer (laut Bike)!
> ...



Oh man das tuht mir leidt. Frauen halt


----------



## 855 (25. Dezember 2004)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

>



ah, endlich mal wieder jemand der begriffen hat wie man aus einzelteilen ein gesamtkunstwerk macht, das tut so gut...
auch wenn ich sonst nen anderen "radgeschmack" habe  
sehr schöne bikes allesamt, dr.dos  

weitermachen, 855


----------



## Dr.Dos (25. Dezember 2004)

855 schrieb:
			
		

> ah, endlich mal wieder jemand der begriffen hat wie man aus einzelteilen ein gesamtkunstwerk macht, das tut so gut...
> auch wenn ich sonst nen anderen "radgeschmack" habe
> sehr schöne bikes allesamt, dr.dos
> 
> weitermachen, 855


thx


----------



## Tracer (26. Dezember 2004)

die neue "Lady"!

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/540/3115Bild_5_0021.jpg


----------



## heitzer (27. Dezember 2004)

boooaaahh bums die waldfee    !! ob der Rahmen hält ?


----------



## Kaiowana (27. Dezember 2004)

Tracer schrieb:
			
		

> die neue "Lady"!
> 
> http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/540/3115Bild_5_0021.jpg


Hey Willy,
scharfes Bike hast Du jetzt.   
Wie schwer ist es?


----------



## fab1o (27. Dezember 2004)

Tracer schrieb:
			
		

> die neue "Lady"!
> 
> http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/540/3115Bild_5_0021.jpg



geil!!! freue mich auch auf meins, also auf deine grössere Schwester  !!!!!


----------



## Beach90 (27. Dezember 2004)

maaan sieht das geil aus ... hoffentlich war´s lang genug im backofen ,damidt´s nicht sofort zusammenbricht   
LG beach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dædalus (27. Dezember 2004)

Mein Bike reloaded 
S'hat sich einiges verändert, seit es das letzte mal hier drin war: XT gegen X9 getauscht, SLRXP gege SLR, Vorbau wurde länger(110 --> 120) und die SID wirds wohl nicht mehr lang machen - wird noch dieses Jahr gegen eine Skareb Platinum SPV ersetzt.

D


----------



## mauntenbeiker (27. Dezember 2004)

Dædalus schrieb:
			
		

> ...SLRXP gege SLR
> D



...würde mich mal interessieren ob du einen unterschied zwischen slr-xp und slr spürst? 

(...ja ich weiß - ist off-topic  )

- mauntenbeiker -


----------



## Running Man (27. Dezember 2004)

mauntenbeiker schrieb:
			
		

> ...würde mich mal interessieren ob du einen unterschied zwischen slr-xp und slr spürst?
> 
> (...ja ich weiß - ist off-topic  )
> 
> - mauntenbeiker -




Ähm, ich war zwar nicht gefragt, aber der Unterschied ist sehr gering. . Je nach dem wie gut gut der SLR an den jeweiligen Hintern passt. Mädels dürften da etwas sensibler sein. Wenn der SLR nicht für einen Hintern geeignet ist, ist es der XP auch nicht. Soll heissen, man kann sich so oder so Geld und Grämmer sparen. Ich jedenfalls würde ihn nicht mehr so schnell gegen einen anderen tauschen. Bei mir ist er an jedem Bike.

Gruß, Running


----------



## phiro (28. Dezember 2004)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm, ich war zwar nicht gefragt, aber der Unterschied ist sehr gering.



also so gering finde ich den Unterschied nicht
immerhin sinds vom Gewicht her 30g (für manche ja entscheidend) und ich finde auch das der SLR XP schon etwas "weicher" ist und mehr Polsterung hat, zumindest in manchen Modelljahren
meiner von 2002 ist recht "dick" gepolstert, während der SLR eines Bekannten aus diesem Baujahr sehr hart ist (für mich)
meiner aus 2004 ist nun aber vom Gefühl her schon eher so haert wie der SLR, kann mir den großen Unterschied zwischen den Modelljahren auch net so recht erklären
aber running hat schon recht wenn er sagt, dass wenn einem der SLR XP nicht passt der SLR auch nichts richtiges ist


----------



## fab1o (28. Dezember 2004)

I know, out of topic...!

trotzdem noch kurz zu slr /-xp:
mir passte der xp nicht, weil er sich schnell verformte und eine sehr unangenehme druckstelle entstand. mit dem slr normal hatte ich nie probleme - fahre ihn auf mtb und renner, für mich der beste sattel bisher!


----------



## webmonster007 (28. Dezember 2004)

ok, wollte nur einen nachtrag zu meinem "katalogbild" liefern...






guckst du hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Running Man (28. Dezember 2004)

phiro schrieb:
			
		

> also so gering finde ich den Unterschied nicht
> immerhin sinds vom Gewicht her 30g (für manche ja entscheidend) und ich finde auch das der SLR XP schon etwas "weicher" ist und mehr Polsterung hat, zumindest in manchen Modelljahren
> meiner von 2002 ist recht "dick" gepolstert, während der SLR eines Bekannten aus diesem Baujahr sehr hart ist (für mich)
> meiner aus 2004 ist nun aber vom Gefühl her schon eher so haert wie der SLR, kann mir den großen Unterschied zwischen den Modelljahren auch net so recht erklären
> aber running hat schon recht wenn er sagt, dass wenn einem der SLR XP nicht passt der SLR auch nichts richtiges ist



Das bezog sich auf die "Sitzperformance", ist aber wie die verschiedenen Antworten zeigen, eben doch immer individuell. Allerdings ist der Grundkörper vom SLR/SLR XP identisch. 3 Millimeter Polsterung machen sich scheinbar doch bemerkbar. Mein leichtester XP wiegt 162gr. Mein leichtester SLR 136gr.

Gruß, Running


----------



## Dædalus (28. Dezember 2004)

mauntenbeiker schrieb:
			
		

> ...würde mich mal interessieren ob du einen unterschied zwischen slr-xp und slr spürst?
> 
> (...ja ich weiß - ist off-topic  )
> 
> - mauntenbeiker -



Und wie. Abgesehen davon, dass mein XP gebrochen ist(Und glaub mir, DAS spürt man(n)  ), ist der SLR eben härter - für mich angenehmer. Allerdings werd ich das Ding bald aufs Rennrad verbannen, weil der Fizik Gobi hat mich restlos überzeugt - nur haben die Kerle grade Weihnachtsurlaub  

lg

D


----------



## Running Man (28. Dezember 2004)

@ webmonster007

Gutes und schickes Bike, aber für die Barends mußt du "Nachsitzen"...da gibt es so viel schickes, leichtes und günstiges am Markt (XLC, Ritchey,oder manch "carboniges" unter 70gr. für 25.-- Euronen)


Gruß, Running


----------



## webmonster007 (28. Dezember 2004)

mir gefallen die scott-barends mit den zwei griffpositionen halt gut.  hab schon ueberlegt, sie komplett schwarz zu lackieren oder sie halt auszutauschen, wenn ich aehnliche finden sollte. any ideas?


----------



## derMichi (28. Dezember 2004)

Wenn sie Dir gefallen lass sie auf jeden Fall dran. Ich bekomme immer die Krise wenn ich sowas lese. Sollen denn alle den Einheitsbrei haben?


----------



## bergwerkfee (28. Dezember 2004)

Hi, anbei mein erstes CC-Fully. Das Bike habe ich mir 1994 aufgebaut. Nach meinem Eldridge Grade und Zaskar mein erstes Fully überhaupt. Es wog damals 11,5 Kg. Hat mich sauber über die Alpen getragen, lediglich die Sattelstütze und die Teflonlager musste ich ab und an schmieren. Der Typ dahinter war mein damaliger Freund. Ist aber schon lange out. Ciao, die Fee


----------



## Seiffer (28. Dezember 2004)

So... meins ist wieder fahrbereit und bis auf die Trinkflaschenhalterung auch fertig. 

Ausstattung:

Rahmen - Trek 7000 ZX (MJ: 1998)
Gabel - Marzocchi Marathon SL 85 mm (MJ: 2004)
Bremse - Magura HS 33 (MJ: 2002)
LRS - Mavic 517, DT, Shimano XT, IRC Mythos XC 2.1 (MJ: 2003)
Steuersatz - Race Face Deus XC (MJ: 2005)
Vorbau - Race Face Deus XC - 100mm - 5° (MJ: 2004)
Kurbel - Shimano XT (MJ: 2004)
Schaltwerk - Shimano XT (MJ: 2003)
Umwerfer - Shimano XT (MJ: 2004)
Shifter - Shimano XT (MJ: 2003)
Kette - Shimano XT (MJ: 2004)
Pedale - Egg Beater S (MJ: 2003)
Sattelstütze - Race Face Prodigy (MJ: 2002?)
Sattel - Selle Italia SLR XP (MJ: 2004)
Hörnchen - Onza (MJ: 2003 - nicht leicht aber genial geformt)

Gewicht: ?? (irgendwo zwischen 10 und 11 kg, muss nochmal genau wiegen, natürlich am Besten nahe an 10 *g*)











(EDIT: Die Spacer wandern entweder noch nach unten, oder die Gabel wird kürzer, wird bei den nächsten Ausfahrten intensiv getestet...)


----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. Dezember 2004)

edles sorglosbike!
sehr gut!


----------



## Running Man (28. Dezember 2004)

Klenkes81 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sie Dir gefallen lass sie auf jeden Fall dran. Ich bekomme immer die Krise wenn ich sowas lese. Sollen denn alle den Einheitsbrei haben?



Hast recht Klenkes81, es reicht schon wenn du den Einheitsbrei fährst  

Gruß, Running


----------



## Running Man (28. Dezember 2004)

Seiffer schrieb:
			
		

> So... meins ist wieder fahrbereit und bis auf die Trinkflaschenhalterung auch fertig




Schließe mich der Meinung von Lord Helmchen an...  


Gruß, Running


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seiffer (28. Dezember 2004)

Danke...

Einige Sachen sind ja erst auf Anregung aus dem Forum dran gekommen (Gell, Lord Helmchen...) 

Bin mal auf die erste Ausfahrt gespannt *freu*


----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. Dezember 2004)

bekenne mich schuldig... ...die marathon haste gut gewählt, wirst nicht enttäuscht sein!


----------



## gurkenfolie (28. Dezember 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> bekenne mich schuldig... ...die marathon haste gut gewählt, wirst nicht enttäuscht sein!



jaja...bloss weil du die marathon bei mir gesehen hast


----------



## -courgi- (28. Dezember 2004)

@ Seiffer:
schickes Radel


----------



## fab1o (28. Dezember 2004)

@seiffer:

schenke dir mein Scott wenn ich dafür deinen Z3 haben darf  
echt geiles Auto!!!!!


----------



## derMichi (28. Dezember 2004)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> Hast recht Klenkes81, es reicht schon wenn du den Einheitsbrei fährst
> 
> Gruß, Running



Du musst es ja wissen  So ´n selbst bestückter Kona Caldera Rahmen als Einheitsbrei zu betiteln, na gut  Will nicht behaupten, dass mein Bike so super ist, aber mir gefällts und bei der Auswahl der Parts isses mir egal ob +10g mehr oder weniger, oder ob da etwas, was mir gefällt out oder in ist. Denn ich sitz da mit meinem Arsch drauf und beweg es voran   

Nix für ungut!


----------



## Seiffer (28. Dezember 2004)

*lol*

Du willst also einen Teil Deines Namens oder Dein Rad verschenken?! Das Teil ist ja schon geil, aber ich bleib bei meiner Kombination aus Trek und BMW.

Kaufen kannst Du den aber vielleicht nächstes Jahr (in Planung: 330 i Cabrio mit SMG + 18 Zoll aber das gehört wohl in einen anderen Thread)


----------



## Schmirgel (28. Dezember 2004)

Sodele, endlich mal 'ne schöne Fotokulisse heute. Anbei mein erstes echtes Custom Bike. Von der ersten bis zur letzten Schraube ausgesucht, gekauft und zusammengebastelt. Ein paar Teile kamen dabei von meinem alten Radl. Grundsätzlich ist alles nach Fahreigenschaften, Stabilität (ich wiege ~80 kg bei rund 1.75cm) bei vertretbarem Gewicht und _eigenen_ optischen Ansprüchen zusammengestellt. Erste Fahreindrücke nach zehn Tagen La Palma und ein bissel Niederrhein'scher/Kölscher "Berge" sind super.

Ist jetzt eher das "Winter/Tour/es_geht_bergab"-Setup als die Sommer/Race/es_geht_bergan"-Variante. Einteilung ist nicht ganz ernst gemeint, ich ändere halt schon mal Reifen (Conti Explorer 2.1) und Griffe (abschließende Korkgriffe statt Hörnchen). Und manchmal auch *pfeif* den Sattel...

















Mehr Bilder in meiner Galerie 

Teileliste:


```
frame			Airborne Liberator 2005 16"
fork			Manitou Black Elite 2003 80/100
headset			FSA Orbit Extreme + ahead cap
	
crankset		FSA Afterburner Isis
bottom bracket		Extralight IBB2 68/113 Isis
pedal			Xpedo Mountain Force Mag/TI
	
rear derailleur		Shimano Deore XT RD-M750-SGS 9 Speed
front derailleur	Shimano Deore XT FD-M750
cassette		Shimano Deore XT CS-M760 11-34
chain			Shimano Deore XT CN-HG93
shift lever		Shimano Deore LX SL-M570 9/3 Speed
shift cabels		Niro Glide + SRAM
	
breaks			Avid Single Digit 7 + Swissstop Viking green
break levers		Avid Speed Dial 7
break cables		Nokon Konkavex
	
handlebar		Easton EA70 580mm 3°
stern	Easton 		EA70 120mm 6°
grips	Ritchey		Velo Kork / Ritchey True Grip WCS
bar ends		- / Post Moderne Micro Bar
	
seatpost		Easton EA70 400mm 27,2mm
seatpost clamp		Airborne Airlock Seat Collar
saddle			Velo Prolite
	
front wheel		Mavic X221 + Shimano Deore XT HB-M750 + DT Champion 2.0 (32 hole)
rear wheel		Mavic X221 + Shimano Deore XT FH-M750 + DT Champion 2.0 (32 hole)
front tyre		Continental Explorer Supersonic 2.1 / Schwalbe Big Jim 2.25
rear tyre		Continental Explorer Supersonic 2.1 / Schwalbe Big Jim 2.25
rim tapes		Schwalbe 20-559 Super H.P
inner tubes		Michelin Air Comp Latex C4
front skewer		Mounty Special Light Axel
rear skewer		Mounty Special Light Axel

chainguard		Speedstuff
```

Kommende Updates: Nokon Schaltzüge (liegen schon in der Kiste), Flaschenhalter *g*

Gewicht laut Teileliste ~10,4 kg, gewogene Einzelteile ~10,6 kg (Sommersetup).


----------



## Deleted 8297 (28. Dezember 2004)

WOW, der Rahmen gefällt. Hast du den direkt über die Airborne HP bestellt? Was kamen da noch für Kosten drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmirgel (28. Dezember 2004)

Hi Carnifex,

ja, ich habe den direkt über die Airborne Europe-Page bestellt. Da kamen 10 Euro für den Seat Collar dazu (den muss man ja nicht nehmen) und 25 Euro Fracht (Lieferung in einer Woche). Auf das Ganze dann leider, leider 19% Steuer, weil der Europa-Importeur in Holland die Preise ohne Steuer angibt. Theoretisch wäre es billiger, direkt in den USA zu bestellen.*

Wirklich leicht ist er natürlich auch nicht (ca. 1650-1700 Gramm bei der kleinen Größe), aber dafür robust, unglaublich steif und einfach liebevoll gebaut. Ich habe lange wegen der Größe überlegt, viele Ami-Pages/Tests dazu gelesen und mit den Airborne-Jungs gemailt. Das Problem ist, dass die extrem lange Oberrohre haben. Normalerweise passt mir bei meiner Schrittlänge ein 17,5 Zoll Sattelrohr genau - aber beim 18er Liberator hätte ich ein 600er Oberrohr gehabt  Daher das 16er (mit ~575er Oberrohr) und die vielleicht etwas ungewöhnliche Optik - aber es fährt sich einfach geil. Bergan habe ich selbst bei über 20% Steigung (und Federweg auf 80mm) null Aufbäumen, bergab dank relativ weitem Radstand spurstabil, durch das Monostay-"Stummelheck" dabei aber super wendig, fast BMX-artig.

Beim nächsten Mal reicht die Kohle dann vielleicht auch für ein TI-Modell 

*EDIT: Vergessen: Es gab noch einen FSA Orbit MX Steuersatz gratis dazu. Da ich den Orbit Extreme aus meinem alten Radl genommen hatte, konnte ich den MX verkaufen. Hatte aber kein gutes eBay-Händchen...


----------



## fab1o (28. Dezember 2004)

Seiffer schrieb:
			
		

> *lol*
> 
> Du willst also einen Teil Deines Namens oder Dein Rad verschenken?! Das Teil ist ja schon geil, aber ich bleib bei meiner Kombination aus Trek und BMW.
> 
> Kaufen kannst Du den aber vielleicht nächstes Jahr (in Planung: 330 i Cabrio mit SMG + 18 Zoll aber das gehört wohl in einen anderen Thread)



wird noch 5-10 Jahre dauern bis ich mir son Schlitten leisten kann...  
ja mein Scott Bike(http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/83732/sort/1/cat/4055/page/1 ) würde ich eintauschen!!!

Gruss

ps. geiles Auto was du in Planung hast!!!


----------



## Seiffer (28. Dezember 2004)

Nochmal Off-Topic...

Bei mir hat es auch bis 27 gedauert. Und auch nur, weil das Auto ziemlich günstig war. 

Back 2 topic: Der Airbone-Rahmen ist definiv ein Augenschmaus. Sehr geil!


----------



## Buddy (2. Januar 2005)

Mein frisch aufgebautes Helius CC, leider sehr schlechte Bildqualität...


----------



## mAd (2. Januar 2005)

Nun will ich meines auch nicht weiter verheimlichen.
Leider "nur" als kleinen Dateianhang, weil ich keinen Schimmer habe, wie ich das Bild besser einstellen kann


----------



## Pevloc (2. Januar 2005)

@mad: Ja toll da erkennt man gar nichts.
Lad das Bild in dein Fotalbum und setz nen Link.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mAd (2. Januar 2005)

Sorry, Digi Cam neu , iBook neu und keine Ahnung wie ich dass alles nutze,
 hier der Versuch den Link einzufügen:








so geht´s....grüße principia


----------



## abbath (2. Januar 2005)

digicam nehmen -> foto machen -> ins ibook einstöpseln -> iphoto wird geladen -> bilder importieren -> bilder auswählen -> apfel+ctrl+e um die ausgewählten bilder zu exportieren -> ins photoalbum hochladen

einfach, ne?


----------



## Einheimischer (2. Januar 2005)

Super schönes Bike nur die Satteltasche und das Rücklicht sind ein absolutes "No Go" 


Grüße.


----------



## fab1o (2. Januar 2005)

mAd schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, Digi Cam neu , iBook neu und keine Ahnung wie ich dass alles nutze,
> hier der Versuch den Link einzufügen:
> 
> 
> ...



easy bike!!!
was sind denn das für pedale???


----------



## mAd (2. Januar 2005)

@principia: danke fürs einstellen,
bin schon froh, dass ich es geschafft habe, die Bilder in anständiger Dateigröße ins Fotoalbum einzustellen. 
Ansonsten apple is cool

@ alle
ok die Werkzeugtasche schlägt mit brutalen 350 Gramm zu (aber ein Ersatzschlauch und ein bißchen Werkzeug ist auch nicht zu verachten)
Bei einen Gesamtgewicht von 9,5 Kilo (incl. Werkzeugtasche und Tacho und Pulsuhr, halt so wie ein bike auch gefahren wird, ist sie zu verkraften)

Die Pedale sind von Bebop, ich find sie Klasse. Schöne Drehfreiheit easy Ein-und Ausstieg, Dreckresistent.

Der Rest die üblichen Verdächtigen der leichteren Bauweise
Schmolke Scandium HT,
Tune Innenlager (das mit Stahlachse) und Bigfoot,
Tune King Kong mit Messerspeichen
Formula B4 plus zum anhalten,
F 99 und Syntace Carbonlenker
FRM sattelstütze, bedeckt mit einem AX-Lightness
XO zum Gangwechseln und damit von kleinen aufs große Blatt gewechselt werden kann ein Campa Centauer RR Umwerfer (2 Blätter reichen für das Hamburger Flachland )

Für Kommentare ansonsten dankbar

good biking 

mAd

ps an allen Dank, die bei der Teilewahl direkt oder indirekt geholfen haben


----------



## Einheimischer (2. Januar 2005)

mAd schrieb:
			
		

> ... ok die Werkzeugtasche schlägt mit brutalen 350 Gramm zu (aber ein Ersatzschlauch und ein bißchen Werkzeug ist auch nicht zu verachten)
> 
> FRM sattelstütze, bedeckt mit einem AX-Lightness ...



das hat die Sattelstützen-Sattelkombination nicht verdient - tu ihnen doch den Gefallen und steck den Krempel ins Trikot. Das ist fast wie Ferrari mit Anhängerkupplung


----------



## Pevloc (2. Januar 2005)

@mad: Jo so ist das schon viel besser!
 

9,5kg? Mit dem Kram? Das ist schon sehr geil.

Fehlt aber noch nen Tune Wasserträger!


----------



## mAd (3. Januar 2005)

ich merke schon,

Satteltaschen kommen gar nicht gut an   
(Mein RR sieht genauso aus...)
Dazu so viel, ich fahre Camelback, im Winter den isolierten Snowowl, da paßt nur die Trinkblase rein, kein Platz für die anderen Dinge.
Der Wasserhalter ist nur die Winterausrüstung, da im Winter hier die Beleuchtung reinkommt (Sigma Mirage, paßt nicht in den Tune Wasserträger), im Sommer kommt das Ding ab.
Ja und das Rücklicht ist im Dunkeln irgendwie auch erforderlich.
Ansonsten wird ab jetzt jedes Gramm exponential teuer,
leichtere InnenlagerKurbel Kombi, Extralight, Tune Sixpack oder Storck Powerarms,
Bei den Laufrädern die Rigida Taurus Felgen gegen ZTR 335/355 tauschen,
leichtere Sattelstütze (schwierig, da ich eine gekrümmte brauche)
Ansonsten fällt mir nix mehr ein, weil ich weiter mir Disk fahren will (Herbst und Winterbike, im Sommer mehr RR)
Alle Möglichkeiten verschlingen halt nur Geld.
Außerdem denke ich über das Grauen der Leichtbauer nach; die Rohloffnabe.
Wenn sie eines Tages kommt, dann nur vorrübergehend am Schmolke, da ich nach einer solchen Investition erstmal wieder sparen muss, bis ich mir einen  leichten Rohloffausfallendenrahmen kaufen kann.
Aber über diese Frage grübel ich schon ein wenig nach...schließlich funktioniert die XO ja wunderbar

good biking

mAd


----------



## skullwatcher (4. Januar 2005)

hier meine 2 schnuckies.

number one:

Merida Miami von '99
.mix  aus Deore/LX 
.Scott at-1 lenker
.tranz-x barends
.billige suntour federgabel
.parrallax naben, mavic laufräder
günstig erstanden für 70 eus 
=> geklaut im september '04. seitdem warte ich auf reaktionen der polizei. sie wissen, wer's hat, aber tun anscheinend nichts.   zum ausrasten. irgendwann hat der typ das vertickt oder so...

number two:

Merida Fireline von '96
klomplett deore xt 8-fach
rock shox indy sl
ritchey steuersatz
parrallax naben

hab ich mir angeschafft, nachdem obiges rad gestohlen wurde.


----------



## headbug (4. Januar 2005)

Ist das das erste Rad welches mit Katzenaugen vorgestellt wird?

Sieht ja eckelhaft aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checky (4. Januar 2005)

sorry skullwatcher, aber mit *Cross Country Kunstwerke* haben Deine Bikes nicht viel gemeinsam.


----------



## LeichteGranate (4. Januar 2005)

Hier ein Pearl 





Ein Pearl Magna





Und ein Pearl Anorexia (Anorexia = _Magersucht_)


----------



## pefro (5. Januar 2005)

LeichteGranate schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ein Pearl



aha - wer bitte ist Pearl? Fährst Du eins der Bikes? Und was kostet der Magersuchts Frame?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## mauntenbeiker (5. Januar 2005)

@ skullwatcher: thema verfehlt  

@ leichte granate: ebenfalls thema verfehlt (...thema heißt "*eure* cross-country-kunstwerke" nicht "lustige bike-bilder von hersteller-homepages")  

so long...

- mauntenbeiker -


----------



## LeichteGranate (5. Januar 2005)

Moin!

@ Mautenbeiker
Es tut mir Leid wenn ich dir mit meinem Beitrag zu nahe getreten bin...aber ich konnte euch dieses "Kunstwerk" nicht vorenthalten! Ich besitze leider nur ein leicht modifiziertes Stevens 8.5.2. 

@ pefro
Die Pearl-Rahmen weden in Italien hergestellt aus deda-alu, was ja sehr fein ist, der Besitzer dieser Marke ist ein Freund meines Trainers. Leider kann man die Rahmen nur im Internet bestellen oder bei Storm Cycles in Hamburg kaufen. 
Der Preis ist mit _1090_ nicht billig, aber der Rahmen ist den Preis Wert. Schließlich ist der Rahmen aus EM2 und wird nur in geringen Stückzahlen produziert. 
Ich selbst habe leider keinen Pearl-Rahmen, aber ein Freund aus meiner Trainingsgruppe, sogar den Anorexia. Der schönste cc-Rahmen den ich je gesehen habe, für das Gewicht von 1350g erstaunlich steif und natürlich Racegeometrie. 
Das Magna sieht übrigens genauso aus, mit gleicher Geometrie, nur ist es aus nem anderen Rohrsatz und deshalb auch billiger.

Schönen Tag noch...
LeichteGranate


----------



## fab1o (5. Januar 2005)

@LeichteGranate

nice diese Pearl Bikes! animier deinen Freund doch zu einem Eintrag hier inkl. Foto!!!


----------



## Masterambrosius (7. Januar 2005)

neben meinem Geliebten Fully(Fuel 90) habe ich jetzt mein HT ein wenig auf Vordermann gebracht:









wie gefällt es euch?


----------



## headbug (7. Januar 2005)

Wennn du es dir voher selber angeschaut hättes hättes wäre dir selber aufgfallen das das Gelb nicht wirklich zum Rot passt


----------



## Masterambrosius (7. Januar 2005)

wird acu geändert, nur hatte ich zu diesem ZTeitpunkt die Sticker mit der Pro-BIkers Aufschrift nur in Gelb lagernd!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (7. Januar 2005)

Masterambrosius schrieb:
			
		

> wie gefällt es euch?



*lach* eindeutig eines der geilsten Bikes   

Gruß
Peter


----------



## lelebebbel (7. Januar 2005)

ähm ich glaub masterambrosius kann die bilder im gegensatz zu uns sehen, da er auf der seite eingeloggt ist oder sie im cache hat.

also @master: wir sehen nur ein gelb rotes bild mit dem hinweis "EXTERNES VERLINKEN NICHT ERLAUBT - kostenloses hosting blabla w ww. oh ost. de"

@die andern: die adresse des bildes per copy+paste in einem neuen browserfenster öffnen, dann gehts. 
oder, falls bei eurem browser möglich (internetexplorer nutzer können hier aufhören, weiterzulesen  ),
irgendwo bei den erweiterten einstellungen "ref ID senden [ ]ja [X]nein" auswählen. 
ich weiss nicht genau welche browser das alles können, bzw. bei welchen man sowas manuell in irgendeine configdatei schreiben muss.


----------



## fab1o (7. Januar 2005)

also ich sehe das Trek von Masterambrosius perfekt!
Finde in 1. Linie den Sattel nicht so toll.


----------



## Masterambrosius (7. Januar 2005)

Verzeihung an die, dies nicht sehen, hier der Link zum Bike in meiner Galerie:

Bild1:
http://masterambrosius.ma.ohost.de/displayimage.php?album=2&pos=0 

Bild2:
http://masterambrosius.ma.ohost.de/displayimage.php?album=10&pos=0 

@carlsson:
Der Sattel ist nur zwischenzeitlich oben, wenn mein Fizik Gobi endlich kommt, tu ich da meinen Flite Titanium mit Gel rauf, der zz. am Fuel ist!


----------



## Einheimischer (8. Januar 2005)

Hmm, vor allem das zweite Bild sieht extrem lecker aus - geiles Teil 

Grüße.


----------



## lelebebbel (8. Januar 2005)

aber echt   


ähm @master, ich will ja nicht nerven   aber warum stellst du die bilder nicht einfach hier ins IBC fotoalbum? dann gäbs keine probleme mehr.. und die bild-URL würde sich auch nicht ändern, wenn du noch ein bild hochlädtst z.b. von einem sehr leckeren schnitzel..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masterambrosius (8. Januar 2005)

Ups, das Schnitzel!
ja, ich werds hier hochladen, aber erst morgen, jetzt will ich schlafen, ich war die letzte Woche jeden Tag bis 4 Uhr aktiv, jetzt muss ich pennen!

Das Schnitzel war aber gut! ca. 400gramm.
Leider wollte Daedalus meine Figur retten und fing an, mir meinen Teller leerzufressen!


----------



## Dædalus (8. Januar 2005)

Masterambrosius schrieb:
			
		

> Das Schnitzel war aber gut! ca. 400gramm.
> Leider wollte Daedalus meine Figur retten und fing an, mir meinen Teller leerzufressen!



An der bleib nicht viel zu retten - sagen wir einfach, ich hatte noch Hunger  

ad Topic: Mich wunderts, dass jemand diese wüste - aus Teilen von 3 unserer Räder zusammengebaute - Steige ansehnlich findet - aber auf Trockenem fährt sie unbestreitbar geil  
Die Sensation sollte aber das vergoldete Umwerferblech sein  

mfg

D


----------



## BiermannFreund (8. Januar 2005)

besseres Foddo kommt, Sturm war heute einfach zu doll um es draußen zu knipsen *GG*) und Details werde ich in der Galerie auch noch n bissel ändern 
ich poste dann nomma hier, dauert ja sicher n paar wochen, bis ich dazu komm *G*






Mehr Bilder in meiner Galerie


----------



## rkersten (8. Januar 2005)

@BiermannFreund
sieht schick aus ... das mit der goldfarbenen Kette ist ein netter Kontrast. Und das mit dem Wetter momentan ist wirklich nervig ... hat mir heute meinen gewohnten Schntt versaut .


----------



## karstb (8. Januar 2005)

vll etwas spät, aber @mAd
Hast du einen trittfrequenzmesser an deinem mtb? oder wozu ist das kabel am unterrohr?


----------



## Masterambrosius (9. Januar 2005)

Hier die Bilder aus der MTB-News.de Galerie:


----------



## Einheimischer (9. Januar 2005)

Masterambrosius schrieb:
			
		

> Hier die Bilder aus der MTB-News.de Galerie...



Mir gefällts, ok den Sattel würde ich nochmal überdenken, aber der goldene Umwerfer macht diesen kleinen Makel locker wieder wett 
Im Ernst, schönes Bike 

Grüße.


----------



## Masterambrosius (9. Januar 2005)

Der Sattel kommt eh runter.

nächste Woche sollte mein Gobi kommen, dann kommt auf das Bike wieder der Flite rauf und aufs Fully der Gobi


----------



## Renn Maus (11. Januar 2005)

So, ich weiß garnicht, ob ich je schon hier mein aktuelles Bike gezeigt habe.
Is nen Fuji Mt Fuji
XTR Schaltung
SID Team Gabel
Ritchey WCS Parts
Hutchinson Pyton Reifen "schwärm"
SLR Sattel
Roox Bar Ends (und sie begleiten mich bis ans letzte Rad   )

Wie gefällt es euch?

Gruß Alex


----------



## pefro (11. Januar 2005)

Renn Maus schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich weiß garnicht, ob ich je schon hier mein aktuelles Bike gezeigt habe.
> ...



oh, der Threaderöffner himself - welche Ehre   

Schönes Bike, was ist das denn für ein LRS?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (11. Januar 2005)

@ Renn Maus

welcome back.

Und jetzt raus ans Licht mit dem Bike  

Gruß

cluso


----------



## Renn Maus (11. Januar 2005)

Ich fühle mich geehrt. LOL
Das sind Ambrosio Disc Felgen mit XT Naben und DT Swiss Speichen.
Aber bitte frag nicht, wo es die gibt . Ich hab das Rad ja damals in einer Art Co-Sponsoring bekommen.
Ich bin mit dem Laufrädern recht zufrieden. Hatte damit bis jetzt keine Probleme. 
Gut, das Rfad hat auch erst so 4000km aufm Buckel, aber bis jetzt is alles problemlos.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Renn Maus (11. Januar 2005)

Hey, ich bin dieses Woche schon fast 80km gefahren. Mehr als im letzten halben Jahr! Also die Tendenz ist vorhanden   
Ach ja: Die Beine sind auch schon wieder rasiert. Und ich habs ja endlich geschafft, nach 1,5Jahren den SLR Sattel und die Bar Ends zu montieren. 
Das will schon was heißen. Um zwei sitz ich auch wieder aufm Rad. Muss das Mittagessen noch was verdauen.


----------



## der alte ron (11. Januar 2005)

Hi , Alex 
Bedeutet wieder da jetzt *WIEDER DA !*

Sehr schönes rad !


----------



## Pevloc (11. Januar 2005)

Hach die Rennmaus! Wie siehts aus mit deiner Offenbarung? 
See ya EngelsbergerHof @ Sonntag 10:30! Da kannste zeigen was du drauf hast! Und wir machen dich ganz schnell wieder zu ner RennMaus!
P.S.: Geiles Bike!


----------



## mox (11. Januar 2005)

@ Rennmaus:

echt schönes Bike, v.a. die Lackierung des Rahmens gefällt mir!!


----------



## DigitalDuck (11. Januar 2005)

@Renn Maus: Wie viel wiegt es denn????  Ist das da etwa ein spacerturm???


----------



## fab1o (11. Januar 2005)

@rennmaus
"schwärm" für die pythons... ich weiss ja nicht.
sonst easy bike!


----------



## mAd (11. Januar 2005)

welcome back, mit diesem schönen bike,
das will jetzt aber auch gehetzt werden   
mAd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauntenbeiker (11. Januar 2005)

..."bunte" bikes sind ja eigentlich nicht mein ding...
...aber das fuji sieht richtig klasse aus  (...trotz "gerümpelkellerfoto")
...aber den kettenstrebenschutz gibts bestimmt auch in einer schickeren ausführung - oder?  

- mauntenbeiker -


----------



## Renn Maus (11. Januar 2005)

@Pevloc: Ja würde gerne mit kommen, aber vor nächste Woche Sonntag auf keinen Fall, weil ich Freitag zum Ski fahren ins Jochtal unterwegs bin.   


@digiduck: Jo is nen Spacerturm erhöt die Verkaufschanen der Gabel ungemein, wenn sie auch noch auf Bikes mit nem längferen Steuerohr kommt 
 


@carlson: Ja ich kenne keinen Reifen, und ich hatte schon einige, die so leicht rollen, so guten Grip haben und die man pannensicher mit so wenig druck fahren kann.


@mountainbiker: Och wieso? Nen alter Schlauch und Kabelbinder. Schaut doch schön martialisch aus. Und viel leichter gehts auch nicht   


Und nur für dich noch mal nen foto was ich eben nachm Training gemacht hab. VORSICHT!!! Frisch geputzt.










PS: Das mit den guten Bikefotos muss ich noch üben


----------



## dirtbiker82 (11. Januar 2005)

was haltet ihr davon


----------



## Renn Maus (11. Januar 2005)

Jau, schaut richtig richtig klasse aus   
Würds genau so auch fahren. 
Super Rahmen. Is der echt von cinelli? Was kostet der und wieviel wiegtn der?


----------



## dirtbiker82 (12. Januar 2005)

ja der rahmen ist wirklich von cinelli.
kostet ca 530,-
kann dir leider nicht sagen was der rahmen einzeln wiegt aber das komplette rad wiegt 9,4kg.
ich denke das das schon ok ist.


----------



## phiro (12. Januar 2005)

dirtbiker82 schrieb:
			
		

> ja der rahmen ist wirklich von cinelli.
> kostet ca 530,-
> kann dir leider nicht sagen was der rahmen einzeln wiegt aber das komplette rad wiegt 9,4kg.
> ich denke das das schon ok ist.



echt geiles Rad  

der Preis geht ja noch, gibt es eine Bezugsmöglichkeit in D-Land dafür (oder im Internet)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtbiker82 (12. Januar 2005)

am besten schaust du mal auf der seite www.cinelli.it nach einem dealer in deiner nähe nach.
habe den rahmen über meinen sponsor bezogen, direkt auf der eurobike ende 2003.


----------



## *adrenalin* (12. Januar 2005)

dirtbiker82 schrieb:
			
		

> was haltet ihr davon


sehr flacher lenkwinkel, oder?!


----------



## dirtbiker82 (12. Januar 2005)

nein eigentlich nicht, also ich komm super damit klar.


----------



## pefro (12. Januar 2005)

phiro schrieb:
			
		

> echt geiles Rad
> 
> der Preis geht ja noch, gibt es eine Bezugsmöglichkeit in D-Land dafür (oder im Internet)?



öööhm - wie wärs mit http://www.cinelli-bikes.de ???

 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Dædalus (12. Januar 2005)

Heute kam endlich die neue Gabel ins Haus 
Mit neuer Gabel&Bremse ist aus meiner CC-Feile ein ganz anderes Bike geworden, kommt mir vor 






D

â¬: Bild neu verlinkt


----------



## Eporider (12. Januar 2005)

So jetzetle mein Pferdle!

Ich weiß is n scheiß Foto.   
Und um beschwerden vorzugreifen   die Wcs Stütze wird getauscht (tune schwarz) wenn´s draußen wieder besser wird.(bin im Moment zu faul die dranzumachen)


----------



## fab1o (13. Januar 2005)

@deadalus
schönes Bike!

@eporider
auch geiles Bike! aber was hast du gegen die WCS Stütze???


----------



## Eporider (13. Januar 2005)

Von der Optik und vom Gewicht her is die Tune halt einfach besser!


----------



## Running Man (13. Januar 2005)

Eporider schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzetle mein Pferdle!
> 
> Ich weiß is n scheiß Foto.
> Und um beschwerden vorzugreifen   die Wcs Stütze wird getauscht (tune schwarz) wenn´s draußen wieder besser wird.(bin im Moment zu faul die dranzumachen)



Wieso sollte sich jemand an der WCS Stütze stören ?  Welche Vorteile siehst du in der Tune-Stütze außer der "anderen" Optik?


Gruß, Running


----------



## Eporider (13. Januar 2005)

Sie is halt leichter und exclusiver!

Außerdem kommt bei mir halt manchmal der Lokalpatriotismus raus.  

Im Leichtbauthreat hab ich sogar das Gefühl, die WCS - Teile sind als 08/15 Mainstreamparts geächtet!   

Aber wie es scheint hab ich mich da wohl geirrt.  

Sies drum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leinetiger (13. Januar 2005)

das ist mein liebling.. ist bis auf 90% komplett so wie es sein soll..

einzig, sattel, stütze + lenker müssen erneuert werden..


----------



## checky (14. Januar 2005)

Taiwannicolai ?
Lass das nicht den Kalle sehen !!


----------



## Clemens (14. Januar 2005)

Leinetiger

ab sofort läuft mein West Highland Terrier unter 'deutsche Dogge'...


----------



## Hellspawn (14. Januar 2005)

Mach den Aufkleber ab. Das sieht doch eh ein blinder mit nem Krückstock, dass das kein Nicolai ist. Das ist nur noch peinlich und arm...

wassichdieleuteallestrauen...


----------



## webmonster007 (14. Januar 2005)

schoenes bike, aber moechtest du nicolai so durch den dreck ziehen? entweder ein echtes oder gar keins!  
ich mach' mir auf mein cube jetzt auch einen puky-aufkleber drauf!


----------



## checky (14. Januar 2005)

webmonster007 schrieb:
			
		

> ich mach' mir auf mein cube jetzt auch einen puky-aufkleber drauf!



 das wäre aber der umgekehrte Fall & wie ich finde echt witzig.
Ähnlich wie ein Mercedes SLK mit *Corsa* Schriftzug


----------



## webmonster007 (14. Januar 2005)

stimmt   

da faellt mir doch was ein: weiss jmd, ob man den coolen blauen "rockring" und die griffe von puky auch einzeln bekommt?


----------



## Running Man (14. Januar 2005)

Eporider schrieb:
			
		

> Sie is halt leichter und exclusiver!
> 
> Außerdem kommt bei mir halt manchmal der Lokalpatriotismus raus.
> 
> ...



Mal ehrlich, wer den WCS-Kram als Mainstream ansieht, der braucht dringend eine Therapie. Beispielsweise den Winterpokal auf dem gezeigten Puky abreiten! Oder der Frau/Freundin das Bügeln abnehmen...  

Für mich ist das WCS-Zeug noch was richtig ordentliches. Und im Zweifel geht damit auch alles!

Gruß, Running


----------



## webmonster007 (14. Januar 2005)

mein kommentar zur wcs-serie von ritchey: geniales material, welches auch optisch was hermacht zu einem fairen preis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fab1o (14. Januar 2005)

gleiche Meinung wie Webmonster!
mit der Anmerkung, dass es schon noch geilere Parts gibt.


----------



## webmonster007 (14. Januar 2005)

klar mit tune laesst sich´s geiler "tunen", jedoch steht die marke fuer ein loch im geldbeutel.


----------



## sna (14. Januar 2005)




----------



## webmonster007 (14. Januar 2005)

ich wette, das bike hat ne satte traktion im matsch


----------



## Running Man (14. Januar 2005)

webmonster007 schrieb:
			
		

> ich wette, das bike hat ne satte traktion im matsch



mh... Quattro?


----------



## sna (14. Januar 2005)

So und hier noch mein wirkliches Bike. Schön das es langsam wieder wärmer wird ;-)  Bilder enstanden heute in der nähe von Rastatt, sorry wegen der schlechten qualität aber ist eben nur eine Handy-cam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixthewolf (14. Januar 2005)

was soll das denn?

kannst du nicht lesen?

da oben steht "CC-kunstwerke"!!!

das ist garantiert keins.

wieso ist denn das so schwer zu verstehen, wir wollen hier keine tourenräder, downhiller oder was das sonst noch alles sein soll.

gruss, felix


----------



## Northern lite (14. Januar 2005)

ruhig Blut Felix.......

so schlimm ist es doch auch nicht......

ist zumindest kein Singlespeeder     

....sorry...der mußte sein


----------



## sna (14. Januar 2005)

sorry aber für mich ist das mein persönliches CC kunstwerk. oder zählt man jetzt nur noch als CC fahrer wenn man ne SID am bike hat und 2 mal am tag sein bike auf die küchenwaage stellt? 

Ausserdem poste doch mal ein G-Zero im DH / FR bereich, die lachen dich doch aus wenn du kein 5000 euro bike mit den allerneusten teilen dran hast, so kommts mir zumindest vor wenn ich die meisten threads dort beobachte.   

Kann doch auch nix dafür das mein bike nicht so wirklich in eine von den hoer angebotenen kategorien passt    

MfG, Hans


----------



## mauntenbeiker (14. Januar 2005)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> ...oder was das sonst noch alles sein soll.


...steht doch vorne drauf: ein "bomber"  
ne mal im ernst - ist jetzt sicherlich nicht die klassische cc-feile, aber trotzdem interessant zu sehen was da so alles durch unsere wälder düst. geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden...  

- mauntenbeiker -


----------



## mauntenbeiker (14. Januar 2005)

sna schrieb:
			
		

> ...wenn man ne SID am bike hat und 2 mal am tag sein bike auf die küchenwaage stellt?



1 : 0  für dich  

- mauntenbeiker -


----------



## Pevloc (14. Januar 2005)

> sorry aber für mich ist das mein persönliches CC kunstwerk. oder zählt man jetzt nur noch als CC fahrer wenn man ne SID am bike hat und 2 mal am tag sein bike auf die küchenwaage stellt?



Und wenn du über 70 kg wiegst kann das eh keine CC-Feile sein, da dieses dein Gewicht nicht aushalten würde!



> Ausserdem poste doch mal ein G-Zero im DH / FR bereich, die lachen dich doch aus wenn du kein 5000 euro bike mit den allerneusten teilen dran hast, so kommts mir zumindest vor wenn ich die meisten threads dort beobachte.



Ja, und wenn du eins über 5000 dann hast, bist nen Angeber der alles in der Arsch geteckt kriegt!


----------



## Wave (14. Januar 2005)

aber ehrlich...lass ihn doch posten!

oder definier hier mal ganz genau CROSS-COUNTRY KUNSTWERKE

könnte ja auch an deinem Bike rumnörgeln. 2 fach Kettenblätter (wohl noch nie n berg gesehen), Starrgabel (wohl noch nie ein richtiges CC Rennen gefahren wos auch mal ordentlich runter geht). und dazu siehts noch ******* aus....

sorry. aber musste mal sein...


----------



## sna (14. Januar 2005)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, und wenn du eins über 5000 dann hast, bist nen Angeber der alles in der Arsch geteckt kriegt!



Aha ich sehe da liesst noch einer mit ;-)


----------



## Beach90 (14. Januar 2005)

sna schrieb:
			
		

>



gibt´s das auch mit eggbeater ?


----------



## lelebebbel (14. Januar 2005)

webmonster007 schrieb:
			
		

> schoenes bike, aber moechtest du nicolai so durch den dreck ziehen? entweder ein echtes oder gar keins!
> ich mach' mir auf mein cube jetzt auch einen puky-aufkleber drauf!



so in etwa?






nachmacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fab1o (14. Januar 2005)

@felixthewolf
absolut unfaires statement von dir!

@sna
schönes bike und landschaft!!!

@alle
vergessen wir doch das theater und vertragen uns wieder!!!
auf dass solche abwertigen äusserungen nicht mehr vorkommen!!!


----------



## 328 (14. Januar 2005)

> aber ehrlich...lass ihn doch posten!
> 
> oder definier hier mal ganz genau CROSS-COUNTRY KUNSTWERKE
> 
> ...



  
schön gesagt


----------



## roadrunner_gs (14. Januar 2005)

sna schrieb:
			
		

> So und hier noch mein wirkliches Bike. Schön das es langsam wieder wärmer wird ;-)  Bilder enstanden heute in der nähe von Rastatt, sorry wegen der schlechten qualität aber ist eben nur eine Handy-cam.



Also hier muss ich mal jemanden eindeutig in Schutz nehmen!
Und zwar den Felix!
Das ist wirklich kein Cross-Country-Kunstwerk sondern eher ein Touren- bis Freeride-Kunstwerk mit der Tendenz zu Freeride.
Aber dafür ist es wirklich sehr gut zu gebrauchen!
Aber hier im CC-Unterforum? Neeeeeee!


----------



## sna (14. Januar 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist wirklich kein Cross-Country-Kunstwerk sondern eher ein Touren- bis Freeride-Kunstwerk mit der Tendenz zu Freeride.
> Aber dafür ist es wirklich sehr gut zu gebrauchen!
> Aber hier im CC-Unterforum? Neeeeeee!



Gut vielleicht definiere ich auch die einzelnen "sparten" irgendwie falsch, aber ich hab noch nirgends ein klares regelwerk gefunden was denn jetzt was ist. Ich weis nur, das was ich als FR bezeichnen würde für ein G-Zero wohl definitiv zu heftig ist, für solche belastungen wurde die Schwinge bestimmt nicht konstruiert, die geht ja bei normalem gebraucht ja schon gerne mal kaputt 
 

Was genau stellt ihr euch den vor unter CC, wo fährt der durchschnittliche CC fahrer rum und was für eigenschaften hat ein CC bike üblicherweise, und was hindert ein anderes bike dran ein CC bike zu sein? Würd mich mal interessieren wie ihr das seht.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (14. Januar 2005)

Korrigiere mich, aber ich glaube das Octane hat die selbe Schwinge und das ist ein Freeride-Frameset.

Was bei deinem Rad definitiv Freeride ist ist die Gabel und die 203mm Scheibe vorne sowie die Plattformpedale.
Der Rizerbar und der Syntace-VRO sind dem Tourenbereich zuzuordnen genauso wie der Rahmen - okay prä 2000 war der ein Race-Rahmen.
Die dicken Schlappen kann man noch dem Race-Bereich zuordnen, genauso wie die Kurbel und GripShift.

Wie gesagt ein nettes Tourenrad, aber für Race ist es glaube ich auch etwas zu schwer aber einen Marathon kann man wohl schon mit bestreiten.

Was wiegt es eigentlich? 14,5kg?


----------



## cluso (14. Januar 2005)

Nabend,

Mag sein das SNA´s Rad grenzwertig ist, zu den eigentlichen CC-Kunstwerken. 

Allerdings habe ich gelernt, daß der Ton die Musik macht. Und der Ton von Felix war doch etwas übertrieben. 

So viel zum Thema und jetzt will ich wieder Bilder sehen


----------



## bikehumanumest (14. Januar 2005)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> Mag sein das SNA´s Rad grenzwertig ist, zu den eigentlichen CC-Kunstwerken.
> 
> ...




zustimmung !!!
und zum thema cc :
1.mein cc bike für lang bergauf :






2. mein cc !! bike für viel bergab :






na wieder diskussionen ??? s.o. ???

3. mein altes zaskar wenn bremsen überflüssig:






joe


----------



## abbath (14. Januar 2005)

die hts gefallen. vor allem das zaskar. nur die sattelstütze passt imho nicht, da der vorbau schwarz ist. warum "wenn bremsen überflüssig"?

...bald quäle ich euch wieder mit meiner coladose


----------



## roadrunner_gs (14. Januar 2005)

Aber die Spacertürme beim Scott Strike und beim GT Zaskar kommen noch ab, oder? Dann gibts die vollen 1000 Punkte!
Das BMC wäre mit einer anderen Gabelfarbe auch 1000 Punkte wert, so nur 9 aber du hast ja schon mal erklärt, dass die Gabel einfach nur zu deinem Helm passen soll, damit der Wasserträger dich auch erkennt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (14. Januar 2005)

abbath schrieb:
			
		

> die hts gefallen. vor allem das zaskar. nur die sattelstütze passt imho nicht, da der vorbau schwarz ist. warum "wenn bremsen überflüssig"?
> 
> ...bald quäle ich euch wieder mit meiner coladose



mein früherer zaskar rahmen war ball-burnished da ist die stütze her... ich tausch öfters die rahmen und dann passt nicht immer alles optisch zusammen.

mit "richtigen" bremsen hätte ich meinen Garmisch crash 2004 wohl vermeiden können, da hat mit felgenbremsen im schneeregen auf der letzten abfahrt gar nichts mehr gebremst. (bin halt auch den ganzen winter ohne wartung das zaskar gefahren und hab gedacht das BMC würde bis zum marathon fertig...falsch gedacht 3 monate pause...dann war auch das BMC soweit !)

@ roadrunner : gut beobachtet - lösung : als rückengeschädigter fahr ich nur während der saison die tiefere position / im training sitz ich aufrechter !!!

zur gabel : es gab da nur die silberne worldcup als alternative , meinst du die würde besser passen ?

joe
jetzt noch n`radbild : das von meiner besseren hälfte ihr cc


----------



## roadrunner_gs (15. Januar 2005)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> zur gabel : es gab da nur die silberne worldcup als alternative , meinst du die würde besser passen ?
> (...)



Das RAW der SID Race 03 würde doch gut passen, oder täusche ich mich?
Hätte man entweder versuchen können über den Radladen des Vertrauens gleich mit dem Tauchrohren der Race in RAW zu bekommen oder ne Race noch mit kaufen, selbst umbauen und die Race mit den Tauchrohren der Worldcup weiterverkaufen 
Oder entlacken und in Wunschfarbe lackieren, da sind doch so viele Möglichkeiten offen.
Hab ja selbst ne World Cup mit dem schwarzen Casting einer Team - jedoch schon so gekauft über ebay.


----------



## bikehumanumest (15. Januar 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Das RAW der SID Race 03 würde doch gut passen, oder täusche ich mich?
> .



RAW ??? was ist das ?
hast du da ein foto ?

joe


----------



## roadrunner_gs (15. Januar 2005)

Ganz links die oder im zweiten Bild.


----------



## IGGY (15. Januar 2005)

Hi
Ich setzte meins hier auch nochmal rein. Ist jetzt endlich fertig!
Was meint Ihr? Noch was zu verbessern?


----------



## Deleted 8297 (15. Januar 2005)

Iggy kannst du dazu nochmal die Rahmengröße, Oberrohrlänge und deine Größe posten? Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derMichi (15. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Mehr Tourer als CC-Feile, aber sooo schwer ist es auch nicht.

Mein Rädchen:
















Rahmen: Tribal von firebike.de (7005 Alu double butted) in natogrün
Lenker & Vorbau: Syntace VRO
Stütze & Steuersatz: Ritchey WCS
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite Titan
Klingel: Epik "TingTing"
Reifen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2,25 UST
Laufrad: Mavic XM 819 disc UST, DT Swiss Speichen, XT Naben
Federgabel: Marzocchi MX Pro ETA 100mm (gun metal grey)
Bremsen: Magura Louise FR 180mm
Kurbel & Schalter: Shimano LX
Kassette: SRAM x.9
Rest: XT
Pedale: Shimano 324, eine Seite Klickies, eine normal
Tacho: Sigma BC 1200

Einsatzgebiet: Touren, Wald & Wiese

dürfte ´ne Nummer kleiner sein, tut es aber auch so


----------



## Wave (15. Januar 2005)

Iggy, hast du mal die Crosmax gewogen?!


----------



## fab1o (15. Januar 2005)

@Iggy
finds gut so dein Bike!!!
zufrieden mit dem Sattel? Muss den auch mal ausprobieren.


----------



## IGGY (15. Januar 2005)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Iggy kannst du dazu nochmal die Rahmengröße, Oberrohrlänge und deine Größe posten? Danke.


19" -575 mm - 176 cm!


----------



## IGGY (15. Januar 2005)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> Iggy, hast du mal die Crosmax gewogen?!


Ne leider noch nicht! Werde ich aber mal machen wenn ich den Winterreifen wieder runterschmeisse!


----------



## IGGY (15. Januar 2005)

carlsson schrieb:
			
		

> @Iggy
> finds gut so dein Bike!!!
> zufrieden mit dem Sattel? Muss den auch mal ausprobieren.


Schön zu hören. Ich komme sehr gut mit dem Sattel zurecht. Ist die Marathon Version. Man glaub garnicht wie bequem der ist da er sehr gut flext!


----------



## Deleted 8297 (15. Januar 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> 19" -575 mm - 176 cm!



Ist das die horizontale OR-Länge, oder die Messung Mitte Steuerrohr Mitte Sattelrohr am Oberrohr entlang?


----------



## IGGY (15. Januar 2005)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das die horizontale OR-Länge, oder die Messung Mitte Steuerrohr Mitte Sattelrohr am Oberrohr entlang?


Mitte-mitte!


----------



## Nihil Baxter (15. Januar 2005)

So, habe bei mir einen Neuzugang zu vermelden: Rocky Mountain Vapor von 94 mit kompletter XTR. Ist wohl eher was für die Classic Galerie, aber vor 11 Jahren war dieses Bike auch ein CC-Kunstwerk.


----------



## Captain S (15. Januar 2005)

Nochmal mein altes Fisher, diesmal aber nicht im 'Gerümpelkeller'.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiermannFreund (16. Januar 2005)

Ich auch nochmal 

Es ist fertig und fährt, bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten alles iO

Mehr Foddos in der Galerie 






Man beachte die Details 

Edit:
Ooooooops ********!!!!
Ich habs ja von der falschen Seite geknipst *G*
Naja, Hier das alte von der Antriebsseite


----------



## KONI-DU (16. Januar 2005)

habe mir da auch mal was im Winter zusammen geschraubt


----------



## BiermannFreund (16. Januar 2005)

Also dat Klebeband muss abba noch ab!
Ansonsten net schlecht 
die Geometrie find ich gut ^_^
Obs was taugt weiss ich net *G*
kenn mich da nich so aus


----------



## mauntenbeiker (16. Januar 2005)

@koni-du:
die farbzusammenstellung (rahmen/gabel/vorbau/stütze) ist nicht ganz meine welt - ich hab aber schon geschmacklosere kombinationen gesehen  
...aber die 46 meter klebeband sind der horror! sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen   der lenker ist ja auch getapt - was für eine funktion hat das - oder was hält das zusammen  
- mauntenbeiker -


----------



## 007ike (16. Januar 2005)

@biermannfreund dein bike sieht ja gut aus. Was ist das denn für ein Rahmen? Ich glaube fast das es der selbe ist wie ihn mein Vater fährt.


----------



## BiermannFreund (16. Januar 2005)

KA, isn 2004er 18" Kinesis Alurahmen ausm Ebay 
Wird wohl irgend n Markenrahmen geworden sein.
Mir gefällter und er war günstig


----------



## DigitalDuck (16. Januar 2005)

verdammt mach das Tape ab das ist ja grauenvoll........

@BiermannFreund: Wie viel wiegt das Bike und wie viel der Rahmen????


----------



## sna (16. Januar 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Was wiegt es eigentlich? 14,5kg?



Bin grad extra auf die Personenwaage damit gestiegen, fast nen schock bekommen. Genau 15 Kilo. Aber wie gesagt Personenwaage also denke plus-minus 0,5 kilo abweichung. Hätte es eher auf 13-14 kg geschätzt. Aber mehr Gewicht = besseres Training oder?


----------



## oldman (16. Januar 2005)

@koni-du
cooles Teil! Schoen mal wieder ein olles Zaskar hier zu sehen. 
Wie alt ist denn der Rahmen? 
oldman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner_gs (16. Januar 2005)

@sna: Naja, Personenwaage kannst du vergessen. Mein Bike wiegt laut Teileliste mit nem kleinen Puffer von 50g 8,95kg, an der Kern wiegt es 8,95kg und mit der Personenwaagendifferenzmethode wiegt es 9,6kg.

Merke: Personenwaage ist wie schätzen - und da lag ich dann ja nicht falsch 

Und so nebenbei: Das GT finde ich heftig, vor allem die Rahmenfarbe. Fast könnte man meinen, dass die Federgabel oben an der Bremsbrücke die selbe Farbe hat und dann in Rot übergeht. Auf jeden Fall erinnert es mich an mein zweites Bike, ein GT Avalanche LE 97er. *seufz*


----------



## BiermannFreund (16. Januar 2005)

DigitalDuck schrieb:
			
		

> verdammt mach das Tape ab das ist ja grauenvoll........
> 
> @BiermannFreund: Wie viel wiegt das Bike und wie viel der Rahmen????



Dat ganze Bike um die 11,5 Kg (muss nomma genau wiegen, hatte nur ne personenwaage ^_^, Nächste Woche weiß ichs grammgenau)

Der Rahmen wiegt 1790 Gramm


----------



## KONI-DU (17. Januar 2005)

jaja, das Tape ist natürlich ab !!!!!!

Habe mir den Rahmen neu aufgebaut, und die Foto´s sind bei der ersten "TÜV" Fahrt geschossen worden.

@oldman
neenee kein Zaskar   
Es ist ein Terramoto. Bike müßte von 96 sein. Habe folgendes mal gefunden :






Ist aus einem 97er Katalog. Meins hatte aber noch keine V-Brakes, daher schätze ich so von 96.


----------



## oldman (17. Januar 2005)

koni-du,
jetzt seh' ich den Aufkleber... und das abgerundete Blech.
Ob Terramoto oder Zaskar - das Teil sieht richtig gut aus!
viel Spass damit!
oldman


----------



## KONI-DU (17. Januar 2005)

Danke für die Blumen   
Fährt sich sehr gut. Hatte ein bißchen bedenken wegen des 48er Kettenblatt (hattest du das nicht auch drauf (GT Threat)????). 
Läßt sich aber recht gut fahren.
Was meinst Du mit abgerundetem Blech ?  ?


----------



## skyline (17. Januar 2005)

Das Abschlussblech am durchgehen Oberrohr, seit je her Erkennungsmerkmal der GTs, ist bei deinem Rad abgerundet. Bei einem Zaskar hingegegen ist es eine plane Abschlusskappe.

Farbkombi und Rad sind übrigens richtig schick, aber perfekt wäre es mit ner SID in Rahmenfarbe und ner schwarzen Stütze 

cheers, nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONI-DU (17. Januar 2005)

Abschlußblech ! Danke  



			
				skyline schrieb:
			
		

> Farbkombi und Rad sind übrigens richtig schick, aber perfekt wäre es mit ner SID in Rahmenfarbe und ner schwarzen Stütze


....es gibt halt "fast" immer was zuschrauben


----------



## Jonas27 (18. Januar 2005)

So stell meins auchmal hier rein...
Der Spacerturm kommt noch weg. Sonst noch Verbesserungstipps ? 

















Mehr Fotos sind in meinem Album


----------



## Pevloc (18. Januar 2005)

DEr Rahmen sieht auf jeden Fall sexy aus! Ob der Alu/Carbon Mix was bringt sei erstmal dahingestellt.

Jo der Spacerturm muß weg, das stimmt.

Ansonsten siehts auf jeden Fall nach schnell aus.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (18. Januar 2005)

Jonas27 schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> Sonst noch Verbesserungstipps ?
> (...)



Nö! Sieht sehr schnell/gut aus.


----------



## Wave (18. Januar 2005)

weisste wer grad richtig froh ist, dass er sich kein BMC Eite2 bestellt hat?

find den rahmen auf der hersteller HP ja noch schön..aber in "Wirklichkeit" ist er nicht so ganz mein fall


----------



## Jonas27 (18. Januar 2005)

Ist kein Carbonhinterbau. Komplett Alu. Wiegt im Moment 10,4 kg mit allem drum und dran


----------



## Pevloc (18. Januar 2005)

Ah tatsächlich, hatte da gar nicht drauf geachtet.


----------



## IGGY (18. Januar 2005)

Ich finde das Rad toll. Mal was anderes an Rahmendesign. Ich würde nur eine andere Gabel reinmachen!


----------



## Limit83 (18. Januar 2005)

Der Rahmen gefällt mir!


----------



## Jackass1987 (18. Januar 2005)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rahmen sieht auf jeden Fall sexy aus! Ob der Alu/Carbon Mix was bringt sei erstmal dahingestellt.



Ich finde das bringt so einiges an Vorteilen. 

1. Sind Carbon Hinterbauten irre steif.
2. ISt die Materialdämpfung nicht zu unterschätzen.
3. Ist es unheimlich leicht
4. Ist die Form bzw. das Design schön

Ich fahre selber nen Alu-Carbon Hybriden und bin bisher sehr auf meine Kosten gekommen. Kleinere Unebenheiten sind nicht mehr so stark zu spüren wie damals mit komplett Alu mit S-Bend. 

Verbesserungsvorschläge : 

1. Hochwertigere Gabel ... weiss gar net was das für eine ist
2. Disks
3. Schönere Anbauteile ( Ritchey Sattelstütze )
4. Pedale ( sind das Sihimano 415 ?)

Ansonsten ist der Rahmen doch mal schon ne schöne Basis. Gabs den nicht noch schwarz-beige mit Carbon-Look ? Diese Variante find ich noch etwas schöner aber ansonsten ist der Rahmen wirklich klasse. Vor allem die Fassung für die Stütze 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (19. Januar 2005)

die gabel sieht eher nach irgendeiner marzocchi marathon aus... wenn dem so ist, würde ich diese gabel auf keinem fall austauschen, sondern unbedingt drin lassen. was soll denn alternative sein? ne schwindlige sid oder skareb? da kann er sich nur verschlechtern. eventl. käme noch ne fox in frage, aber warum soll er eine gabel, die uvp in jeder 2005-version über 600  kostet, gegen eine andere sündhaft teure gabel eintauschen, die dann höchstwahrscheinlich auch nicht besser performt...

ansonsten, ein optisch sehr schönes rad, auch wenn ich bei diesem rahmen so meine bedenken hätte (die sollten dich aber nicht weiter interessieren...)

gruss mike


----------



## checky (19. Januar 2005)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde das bringt so einiges an Vorteilen.
> 
> 1. Sind Carbon Hinterbauten irre steif.
> 2. ISt die Materialdämpfung nicht zu unterschätzen.
> ...




1: nicht steifer als vergleichbare Alukollegen weil sie hinter dem Tretlager ansetzen & somit den wirklich wichtigen Punkt zur Versteifung nicht mit einbeziehen.
2: die ist bestenfalls messbar, in der Praxis spührt man rein garnix davon, oder man bildet sich etwas ein (soll ja auch helfen), da bringt 0,1Bar weniger Luftdruck im hinteren Reifen subjektiv deutlich mehr.
3: gerade das XTC Hybrid ist ein Paradebeispiel das es eben nicht so ist.
4: keine Frage, das ist so & das XTC ist meiner Meinung nach so ziemlich das schönste seiner Art.


@ Jonas:
wirklich schönes Bike. Toll finde ich auch die netten Details wie die BMC Rahmenschoner an den Zügen


----------



## bikehumanumest (19. Januar 2005)

mit carbon hinterbau ist das team elite 01 Rad (disc only frame SLE 02)
guckst du hier :







positiv : fahreindruck carbon sehr angenehm , vor allem wenn man vorher nur GT Zaskar gefahren ist !

achtung: carbonrohre sehr vorsichtig mit umwerfer und sonstigen anbauteilen bestücken ! unbedingt drehmomente / Materialmix beachten... (aus eigener Erfahrung!)

joe


----------



## BiermannFreund (20. Januar 2005)

Der Rahmen sieht ma fett aus *G*
gibts davon auch komplett montierte Bilder?


----------



## bikehumanumest (20. Januar 2005)

BiermannFreund schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rahmen sieht ma fett aus *G*
> gibts davon auch komplett montierte Bilder?



klar: z.B. in meinem foto-benutzeralbum oder als kleiner service nachfolgend - wenn du bei der gabelfarbe nicht erschrickst !!! (der ein oder andere hat das ja schon bemängelt !!! sieht in natura gar nicht sooo übel aus...und paßt zu meinem grünen Girohelm - schlimmer ist für mich grad dass das lockout nicht mehr funktioniert...)






und von der anderen seite :






joe
ps:marta sl,sid carbon,sram XO,rest tune bis auf den "guten alten normalen flite" ,denn beim sitzen mach ich keine kompromisse...(9,7kg)
ps2:der einzige schwachpunkt ist sein fahrer...


----------



## checky (20. Januar 2005)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> ps2:der einzige schwachpunkt ist sein fahrer...



*seufz* wer kennt das nicht .... ?

schöööönes Bike. Auch die Gabel macht was her, ist schön giftig zum sonstigen edel-schlichten Erscheinungsbild 
Wieviel wiegt der nackte Rahmen ?


----------



## pueftel (20. Januar 2005)

Nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht! Laut MB wiegt der Rahmen in 21" 1750g  

@bikehumanumest: klasse Gabel  


Frank


----------



## bikehumanumest (20. Januar 2005)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> *seufz* wer kennt das nicht .... ?
> 
> schöööönes Bike. Auch die Gabel macht was her, ist schön giftig zum sonstigen edel-schlichten Erscheinungsbild
> Wieviel wiegt der nackte Rahmen ?



zu SEUFZ : aber wir arbeiten ja alle dran...

zu GEWICHT: ja, nicht der leichteste : ca.1700g bei 19zoll - aber das ist inkl.integr.steuersatz !!! / sattelklemmung / auswechselbarem schaltauge

dafür ist der rahmen aber auch bei hohen geschwindigkeiten recht stabil...

GABELFARBE: genau, bei den schlammrennen letztes jahr und gleich zu anfang diesen jahres hätte man mich (ohne gabel+grünem helm) beim zieleinlauf überhaupt nicht gesehen...

guckst du rennen 9.1.05 hier (2.Pos.): 






joe


----------



## BiermannFreund (20. Januar 2005)

hat was 
in deiner galerie hab ich gestern auf die schnelle nchts gesehn   

und die gabel is immerhin ne SID, also bissu bei 80% der jungs hier schonmal ausm schneider *G*
die farbe geht so für meinen geschmack 
ist halt der hingucker an dem ding, auf den mal als erstes schaut 

abba das der so schwer ist find ich scho hart *GG*
aber das gesamtgewicht ist dann doch wieder ganz ok, wobei ich eh nciht die erfahrung habe und den unterschied on 2 Kilo selber noch nie erlebt hab *G*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fat_Tony (20. Januar 2005)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> mit carbon hinterbau ist das team elite 01 Rad (disc only frame SLE 02)
> guckst du hier :
> 
> 
> ...




also die rahmen von BMC find ich optisch super cool! man konnte sie ja auch bei der letzten tour bewundern !!!


----------



## Deleted 8297 (20. Januar 2005)

Wo, wie und für wieviel kann man die BMC Rahmen denn bekommen?


----------



## atua (20. Januar 2005)

also im gegensatz zu manch anderen, ist der bmc echt "billig": 1000? meines wissens nach. ich find ihn wunderschön


----------



## Deleted 1655 (21. Januar 2005)

Nach so viel Stahl, Alu und Carbon nun ein etwas anderes Material.

Ja hier ist auch Stahl, Alu sowie so ein anders Zeug .... und ab demnächst ne Starrgabel aus England






Zugführung wir noch verbessert sonst bleibt es so ... irgendwann mal reicht es auch.


----------



## pueftel (21. Januar 2005)

einfach nur schön  
demnächst pace?

Frank


----------



## Deleted 1655 (21. Januar 2005)

pueftel schrieb:
			
		

> einfach nur schön
> demnächst pace?
> 
> Frank



Hi Frank !

Ja Pace RC31 Modell 2005 ist schon gekürzt auf länge, wollte sie heute eigentlich Einbauen hatte aber keine lust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 1655 (21. Januar 2005)

Falls es jemanden Interessiert was verbaut wurde einfach mal Melden ...


----------



## cluso (21. Januar 2005)

@stediju

Geil Geil Geil Geil 

bis auf die blauen Schnellspanner, ich würde rote hinmachen.


Grüße 

cluso


----------



## Deleted 1655 (21. Januar 2005)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> @stediju
> 
> Geil Geil Geil Geil :daumen
> 
> ...



Hi Cluuuso

Alte XTR war dran und liegt auch noch im Keller aber ich wollte relativ Moderne Sachen mal fahren.

Na ja und die Farbe der Schnellspanner ist ja Geschmackssache rot ist zwar Mutig aber beißt sich mit den Mango King und die Tage kommt ja noch die RC 31 in das Steuerrohr.
*********************************************************

Hier mal ein Teil der Ausstattung

Rahmen Moots Rigor Mootis 17"
Lenker Vorbau und Sattelstütze Moots
Steuersatz King
Flaschenhalter King Cage Titan
Naben Hügi 240
Laufräder Mavic Wizz Wheels
Bremsen Marta
Schaltung (Umwerfer und Schaltwerk) XTR 2004
Kurbeln Tune mit Six Pack Innenlager
Pedale Egg Beather
Schalthebel Sram Trigger X9 oder so
Griffe Salsa
Schnellspanner Tune Titan
Gabel (noch) Manitou Scareb Paltinum SPV
Gabel (bald) Pace RC 31 Modell 2005
Sattel Selle Italia SLR
*********************************************************


----------



## BiermannFreund (21. Januar 2005)

Jau, fätt   
rote oder titan-farbige kommen sicher besser 
hat  cluso scho recht
ansonsten


----------



## Deleted 1655 (21. Januar 2005)

BiermannFreund schrieb:
			
		

> titan-farbige



Stimmt Titan Farbige ode schwarze lasse ich mir gefallen.

Hier also mal ein Aufruf

Suche diese Schnellspanner und nen Gabelkonus 1 1/8" King


----------



## cluso (21. Januar 2005)

stediju schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt Titan Farbige ode schwarze lasse ich mir gefallen.
> 
> Hier also mal ein Aufruf
> 
> Suche diese Schnellspanner und nen Gabelkonus 1 1/8" King




Sorry,

bei mir sieht der King aus wie rot (hmm, ist mein Moni so komisch eingestellt?)
Klar wenn es der Mango ist, hast du natürlich recht.


----------



## Deleted 1655 (21. Januar 2005)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry,
> 
> bei mir sieht der King aus wie rot.
> Klar wenn es der Mango ist, hast du natürlich recht.



Das Ventil der Gabel ist rot der Steuersatz ist Mango


----------



## BiermannFreund (21. Januar 2005)

schnellspanner hätt ich welche für dich 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=36143&item=7128172917

habe die dinger selber (in schwarz)
kosten mit Versand und evtl. Zoll knappe 25


----------



## Deleted 1655 (21. Januar 2005)

BiermannFreund schrieb:
			
		

> schnellspanner hätt ich welche für dich




Wie 25,-- und das aus den Staaten habe mich ja noch nicht getraut und das wo ich schon so lange bei diesen Auktionshaus dabei bin ...

Huuua nee Hong Kong ....


----------



## mAd (21. Januar 2005)

Titan-immer wieder eine Augenweide  
Fährt es sich denn auch "Komfortabler" wie zT behauptet wird?

mAd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 1655 (21. Januar 2005)

mAd schrieb:
			
		

> Titan-immer wieder eine Augenweide
> Fährt es sich denn auch "Komfortabler" wie zT behauptet wird?
> 
> mAd



Titan fährt sich auf jeden Fall angenehmer als Stahl und das will schon was heißen.

Habe auch ne Zeit lang überlegt ob ich es machen soll aber ich bin in keinster weise endtäuscht, wirklich und es sieht ja auch nicht sooo schlecht aus


----------



## BiermannFreund (21. Januar 2005)

die kommen aus hong kong, hab mit nem kumpel bei dem bestellt, 2 mal schon, perfekt und schnell (keine 2 wochen)
aus den staaten hab ich meinen tacho
38 inkl. versand für einen Panoram V12 von Topeak, natürlich wireless *G*
wenn noch zoll dabei wär hätt er 45 gekostet, immernoch n schnäppchen 
wie gesagt, bei biketeilen is das durchaus lohnenswert.
und den HongKong-Shop kann ich echt nur empfehlen, netter Mensch


----------



## pueftel (21. Januar 2005)

Die pace ist wirklich 1.Wahl, Glückwunsch!
..auch zu den Laufrädern. Die Jungs von Wizz Wheels verstehen Ihr Handwerk. Fahr meine jetzt ein gutes halbes Jahr(618Ceramic/Hügi240). Klassisch, schön und sauber verarbeitet. Eine kleine Sache gibt es von meiner Seite zu meckern. Ist das der moots Vorbau mit Deckel?(man sieht es nicht) Wenn ja, mir gefällt er nicht. Passt nicht zu dem schlichten moots Stil.


Frank


----------



## Deleted 1655 (21. Januar 2005)

Doch es ist der Moots Vorbau Ahead.

Der Deckel ist der der große siehe auch www.moots.com

Und das Design finde ich passt ... schau Dir mal ein Moots live an dann siehst Du auch wie dick die Rohre sind und das Spiegelt sich im Vorbau wieder.

Mir gefällt es und über Geschmack soll man ja nicht streiten.


----------



## toncoc (21. Januar 2005)

bloss nicht auf den namen achten.
der rahmen ist ein sog. no name.
habe aus markenverdruss den namen eines computerherstellers draufgeklebt.
sorgte schon ganz schön für verwirrung.
aber das ding ist leicht, und schnell.
war damit auch bei cc-rennen und kurzdistanzmarahons für meine begriffe erfolgreich.


----------



## abbath (22. Januar 2005)

das moots ist geil  

allerdings finde ich die Kombination Starrgabel-Scheibenbremse unsinnig*. Naja jetzt haste den DiscOnly Rahmen und damit den Salat 

edit:*naja was heißt unsinnig - wenn du damit hauptsächlich durch matsch fährst ist es schon "sinnig", aber irgendwie sieht es komisch aus - aber scheiben am HT sind eh nich mein ding


----------



## Deleted 1655 (22. Januar 2005)

Starrgabel und Disc unsinnig .... nö.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (22. Januar 2005)

Hier Bilder vom 27.12.2004
War eine tolle Schlammschlacht.
Auf dem Rückweg hatte ich dann einen Platten, leider nachdem ich mich von den Mitfahrern getrennt hatte.
Da meine Pumpe im Eimer war war auch kein reparieren mehr drinne und ich musste die S-Bahn nehmen für den restlichen Heimweg.


----------



## Deleted 1655 (22. Januar 2005)

So gard Eingebaut ... muß nur noch den Schlauch kürzen und endlüften danach sowie das Kabelbandgewusel endfernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (22. Januar 2005)

stediju schrieb:
			
		

> So gard Eingebaut ... muß nur noch den Schlauch kürzen und endlüften danach sowie das Kabelbandgewusel endfernen.


 Einfach geil


----------



## fab1o (22. Januar 2005)

@stediju

echt geiles Bike!

aber mit Federgabel etwa 10x geiler!!!
Starrgabel gehört für mich auf Asphalt und nicht in den Wald!!!


----------



## Deleted 1655 (22. Januar 2005)

carlsson schrieb:
			
		

> @stediju
> 
> echt geiles Bike!
> 
> ...




Die Zeiten ändern sich und es macht Höllisch Spaß auch ohne Federgabel   

Bin mal gespannt wan die ersten Hardtails auch wieder Hart werden und sie so auch beim Händler als Stangenware stehen.


----------



## DigitalDuck (22. Januar 2005)

also ich finde die Pace gabeln machen schon was her...und ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich von Ferdergabel wieder auf Starr um sattle....


----------



## Deleted 1655 (22. Januar 2005)

DigitalDuck schrieb:
			
		

> also ich finde die Pace gabeln machen schon was her...und ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich von Ferdergabel wieder auf Starr um sattle....




Und es gibt noch sehr schöne Starrgabeln, oh ja ...


----------



## fab1o (22. Januar 2005)

@stediju

finde heutzutage bist du mit dem Hardtail schon vergleichsweise hart unterwegs(zb ich mit meiner Terralogic), wenn man sich die Entwicklung der Race-Fullys anschaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 1655 (22. Januar 2005)

carlsson schrieb:
			
		

> @stediju
> 
> finde heutzutage bist du mit dem Hardtail schon vergleichsweise hart unterwegs(zb ich mit meiner Terralogic), wenn man sich die Entwicklung der Race-Fullys anschaut



Nun ja Titan flext aber so schön und die Downhill Fullys ... naja da hole ich mir lieber ne Husaberg oder Huski ......


----------



## fab1o (22. Januar 2005)

rede doch von xc und nicht von dh!
aber eben, geschmäcker sind verschieden und jedem das seine!


----------



## IGGY (22. Januar 2005)

@stediju
Was kostet die Gabel denn, welchen Federweg hat sie, und wie schwer ist sie? Fragen über Fragen


----------



## fab1o (22. Januar 2005)

@iggy
federweg     0,00000000


----------



## Deleted 1655 (22. Januar 2005)

carlsson schrieb:
			
		

> @iggy
> federweg     0,00000000




:ROFL: hast ja Recht ...


----------



## IGGY (22. Januar 2005)

stediju schrieb:
			
		

> :ROFL: hast ja Recht ...


Oh ********   
ABer es gibt doch auch Pace mit Federweg oder? Die sieht doch fast genauso aus oder? Felixwolf hat doch so eine oder?


----------



## roadrunner_gs (22. Januar 2005)

Ja Felix hat genau die selbe: Pace RC31.
Ist eine Carbonstarrgabel!

www.pace-racing.co.uk

Da könntet Ihr nachgucken wäre die Seite nicht gehijackt!


----------



## bikehumanumest (22. Januar 2005)

APROPOS:


Hier mal ein Teil der Ausstattung

...
Bremsen Marta
Schaltung (Umwerfer und Schaltwerk) XTR 2004
Kurbeln Tune mit Six Pack Innenlager
...

Innenlager Tune: hab ich auch verbaut,hast du das fest bekommen ??? fahr mal damit und schreib mir dann ob das fest bleibt - auf meiner ersten fahrt wäre ich froh gewesen einen 8er imbus dabei gehabt zu haben... hatte ich nicht !!!

hat sonst jemand positiv/negativ Erfahrungen mit dem sixpack 

vielleicht hab ich nur den dreh mit dem einbau nicht ganz raus???

joe


----------



## Deleted 1655 (22. Januar 2005)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> APROPOS:
> 
> 
> Hier mal ein Teil der Ausstattung
> ...



Auf der ersten Tour hat es sich auch gelöst aber mitlerweile ist es Bombenfest.

Man nuß nur wiessen wie man den Befestigungsbolzen ansetzt und schon funktioniert es.


----------



## der alte ron (22. Januar 2005)

@stediju: Schönes bike und mit der rc31 auch viel schöner !!!

Die gabel hatte ich eine zeitlang zu hause aber leider nie im einsatz . Wie kommt die mit der scheibenbremse eigentlich so klar ! Ist halt sehr leicht das teil . 

nikolay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 1655 (22. Januar 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> @stediju: Schönes bike und mit der rc31 auch viel schöner !!!
> 
> Die gabel hatte ich eine zeitlang zu hause aber leider nie im einsatz . Wie kommt die mit der scheibenbremse eigentlich so klar ! Ist halt sehr leicht das teil .
> 
> nikolay



Werde mal die Tage darüber Berichten wenn ich es ausgiebig getestet habe


----------



## Fat_Tony (22. Januar 2005)

stediju schrieb:
			
		

> So gard Eingebaut ... muß nur noch den Schlauch kürzen und endlüften danach sowie das Kabelbandgewusel endfernen.



also eigentlich fand ich bis jetzt das eine starrgabel am MTB ziemlich ******* aussieht, aber bei dir sieht das echt super aus   !

lukas


----------



## kdanny1 (22. Januar 2005)

kann leider kein bild reingeben...sind alle zu groß...

werds aber wieder mal probieren!

der forum ist top


----------



## lelebebbel (22. Januar 2005)

klick mal gaaaanz oben auf der seite auf "fotoalbum"

da gibt es dann einen link "fotos hochladen"

da kannst du auch grössere fotos reinstellen. die werden dann in deinem album gespeichert und du kannst sie mit  [ img]....[ /img] hier posten.


----------



## kdanny1 (23. Januar 2005)

danke für die info!

bike grad in arbeit...sid noch nicht fertig...sattel kommt carbon..spacer noch weg..und  wenns passt vielleicht ein syntace vorbau! in einem jahr noch ein team issue rahmen!!!


----------



## kdanny1 (23. Januar 2005)

noch Vorschläge für nicht so kostspieliges tuning?


----------



## harryhallers (23. Januar 2005)

kdanny1 schrieb:
			
		

> noch Vorschläge für nicht so kostspieliges tuning?


Klickpedale?


----------



## toncoc (23. Januar 2005)

[ img]http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=6070&password=bitlobuc[ /img]


----------



## Renn Maus (23. Januar 2005)

Das Moots is ja mal der super Knüller.
Was hat denn die Satrrgabel gekostet und wo hast du die gekauft?
Gewicht?

Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (23. Januar 2005)

kdanny1 schrieb:
			
		

> noch Vorschläge für nicht so kostspieliges tuning?



bar ends!?


----------



## Limit83 (23. Januar 2005)

kdanny1 schrieb:
			
		

> noch Vorschläge für nicht so kostspieliges tuning?


Nokons! Lohnen sich für jedes Bike, mit dem regelmäßig gefahren wird!


----------



## Dædalus (23. Januar 2005)

kdanny1 schrieb:
			
		

> danke für die info!
> 
> bike grad in arbeit...sid noch nicht fertig...sattel kommt carbon..spacer noch weg..und  wenns passt vielleicht ein syntace vorbau! in einem jahr noch ein team issue rahmen!!!



Sehr schöne Sache - aber bitte montier klickies.. bärentatzen haben an SO einem bike nix zu suchen..

D


----------



## Priester (23. Januar 2005)

...möchte das momentan einzig zur Verfügung stehende Bild meines Bikes auch mal reinstellen: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Gehört ja eigentlich nicht hierher, trotzdem folgende Frage: wie bekomme ich ein Bild aus dem Fotoalbum (mit Übergröße) als Miniaturansicht in meinen Beitrag? Entschuldige mich auch gleich an der Stelle für den Mißbrauch des Themas, hoffe aber trotzdem auf Hilfe...danke!


----------



## Priester (23. Januar 2005)

salve noch mal:

wenigstens der Link zum Bild muß doch klappen:

[http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/92738/size/big/sort/1/cat/500]


----------



## Pevloc (23. Januar 2005)

Die Headshockgabel find ich nicht so stylisch.

Aber der Rahmen ist auf jeden Fall der Kracher. 
Die Farbe ist auf jeden Fall supergeil!
Würd mir echt überlegen den einzeln zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (23. Januar 2005)

finde das Cannondale auch ziemlich  Ist vermutlich eine der wenigen Lackierungen von Cannondale die mir gefällt. 

DIe roten Reifen gehen aber mal nun gar nicht. Passt überhaupt nicht 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## abbath (23. Januar 2005)

@priester geiles teil! find die sobe's mega scharf - hätte mir fast den rr rahmen geholt, aber optimo war mir dann doch zu empfindlich...

edit: und im verhältnis zum caad5 viel zu teuer


----------



## oldman (23. Januar 2005)

moin,

hier mal was zum Thema "schon was aelter, aber immer noch schnell", mein neulich fertiggebautes GT Xizang. Rahmen stammt aus 1996... die Teile sind zwischen 9 und 0 Jahre alt, ausgewaehlt nach Funktionalitaet und Gewicht.
Gewicht inkl Pedale 9512g .

oldman


----------



## Pevloc (23. Januar 2005)

Sieht aber gar net alt aus! Vor allem X.O!
Super gut! Auf jeden Fall!

Und ist bestimmt auch schnell mit 9,5kg!


----------



## oldman (23. Januar 2005)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Und ist bestimmt auch schnell mit 9,5kg!



stimmt, flitzt gut.
oldman


----------



## cluso (23. Januar 2005)

@Oldman 
sieht gut aus das GT, glückwunsch. 

@priester
schönes Bike, bis auf die Reifen  und den Kettenstrebenschutz  

Grüße

cluso


----------



## toncoc (24. Januar 2005)

NA ENDLICH HATS GEKLAPPT!!!!!!!
das ist also mein CC-Teil, fahre aber auch halbmarathons damit. Rahmen ist ein sehr leichter no name softtail (Kettenstreben aus Flachprofil Carbon, keine Lager, Dämpfer liegt in alubüchsen). federweg hinten normalerweise für mich ca. 30mm. lockout am dämpfer.
für dieses jahr sind noch andere bremshebel geplant. ne neue gabel würde das gesamtgewicht unter 10kg. drücken (zumnindest eine sid-aber dafür wiege ich zuviel). Im rennen natürlich conti twister supersonic.
Mittlerweile ist auch die gabel passend gekürzt, der vorbau ist nun auch 10mm länger!


----------



## skyline (25. Januar 2005)

@ Priester: Die Reifen gehen mal gar nicht! So muss das:


----------



## BEAVER (25. Januar 2005)

@toncoc
Interessantes Konstrukt. Darf man fragen woher du das hast?


----------



## roadrunner_gs (25. Januar 2005)

@toncoc: Der Rahmen hat was von einem Scalpel. Wo hast du den den her? Und wieviel wiegt der Nackt - also ohne Dämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyline (26. Januar 2005)

Sieht aus wie eien Bergamont Evolve, nur halt mit zusätzlicher Abstütung für den Dämpfer. Ist das ein Votum? Aber schickes Gerät, besonders mit der Gabel. 

cheers, nils


----------



## Bergbock (26. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

 kann nur nen Link einfügen, geht anders leider nicht.

_klar geht das...und zwar so: _





 Nehm's für Touren und Marathon

 gruß

 Bergbock


----------



## KONI-DU (26. Januar 2005)

skyline schrieb:
			
		

> @ Priester: Die Reifen gehen mal gar nicht! So muss das:



Geiles Rad, keine Frage   

Aber, das Farbdesign find ich "DER HAMMER" !


----------



## Lord Helmchen (26. Januar 2005)

Bergbock schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> kann nur nen Link einfügen, geht anders leider nicht.
> 
> ...



schöne teileauswahl, aber der rahmen ist einfach nur widerlich.
wer das unterrrohr verbrochen hat... ...ne, beim hydroforming ausgerutscht!


----------



## 007ike (26. Januar 2005)

Das Unterrohr ist wirklich nicht das schönste!

Ansonsten nett. Vor allem das Design.


----------



## skyline (26. Januar 2005)

KONI-DU schrieb:
			
		

> Geiles Rad, keine Frage
> 
> Aber, das Farbdesign find ich "DER HAMMER" !



Danke, danke, aber guck mal oben bei Priester! Ähnlicher Lack, schönerer Rahmen...  

cheers, nils


----------



## Pevloc (26. Januar 2005)

@BERGBOCK: Also ich find den Rahmen gat nicht so schlimm! Mal was anderes!
Der Orginallenker ist shclimm, aber den haste zum Glück gewechselt.

Du sitzt aber arg gestreckt, oder? Oder sitzt du gemütlich? Hast ja kaum Sattelüberhöhung! Ich würde für meinen Teil den Vorbau negativ setzten.

Was wiegt das Bike?

Gruss Pevloc


----------



## Gorth (26. Januar 2005)

@Bergbock:

sehe ich genauso wie Pevloc. Schönes Bike in meinen Augen, mal was anderes als das typische Diamantrahmendesign. Wie ist eigentlich der Sitzwinkel, sieht ziemlich flach aus auf dem Foto, oder ist das nur der Knick in meiner Optik?


----------



## roadrunner_gs (26. Januar 2005)

Gorth schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> deres als das typische Diamantrahmendesign. Wie ist eigentlich der Sitzwinkel, sieht ziemlich flach aus auf dem Foto, oder ist das nur der Knick in meiner Optik?



Ist wie üblich die Perspektivenverziehung die bei Weitwinkelobjektiven zu den Rändern hin unvermeidlich ist. Guck dir mal die Räder an, das beantwortet deine Frage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -quake- (26. Januar 2005)

skyline schrieb:
			
		

> @ Priester: Die Reifen gehen mal gar nicht! So muss das:


heidesee!


----------



## Pevloc (26. Januar 2005)

@roadrunner: Kann dir nicht ganz folgen, was soll den an den an den RÄndernvom Bild/den Laufrädernrädern sein?

@bergbock: Mach bitte noch nen Foto in der Botanik, so mit richtig Dreck!


----------



## Gorth (27. Januar 2005)

Roadrunner meint ( wenn ich es richtig sehe ) dass in dem Bild eine trapezförmige Verzerrung drin ist, so dass dadurch die Sattelstütze im Bild weiter nach hinten wandert als der untere Teil des Sitzrohrs, der etwas weiter von der Bildkante entfernt ist...


----------



## roadrunner_gs (27. Januar 2005)

Du wirst nicht bezweifeln, dass die Räder eindeutig unrund sind.
Bei mir ist das Vorderrad 52mm breit und 47mm hoch, das Hinterrad 54mm breit und 50mm hoch. Beide male geht die jeweils breiteste Stelle in beiden Richtungen NICHT durch die Nabe!
Beides ein Hinweis auf perspektivische Verzerrung.
In Natura ist das Sattelrohr und die Sattelstütze etwas länger bei nahezu gleichem Setback (da sie sich selbst nicht zu weit von der Bildmitte entfernt)

Aus den angesprochenen Gründen Knipse ich mein Rad nur mit 50mm Brennweite, da diese Einstellung dem menschlichen Blickfeld entspricht. (Dass es trotzdem zu Kissen- und Tonnenförmigen Verzerrungen kommen kann lasse ich hier aussen vor, es würde noch komplizierter werden.  )


----------



## *adrenalin* (27. Januar 2005)

oder hier 

7,79 kg

im sommer anderer rahmen (ca. 250 gr. leichter) und wechsel auf rr-umwerfer (-30 gr.). und sollte es mal richtig trocken sein dann vielleicht auch vorne wieder ein twister ss (-100 gr.). dann sind es irgendwann 7,4xx kg!


----------



## Pevloc (27. Januar 2005)

Ach, jetzt versteh ich, ich dachte immer das kommt von meinem nicht flachen Monitor.  
Aber so deutlich fällt is mir trotzdem nicht auf. Erst jetzt wos gesagt wurde, seh ich, das die Speichen unterschiedlich lang sind. Ich dachte die wären schlecht eingespeicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checky (27. Januar 2005)

*adrenalin* schrieb:
			
		

> oder hier
> 
> 7,79 kg
> 
> im sommer anderer rahmen (ca. 250 gr. leichter) und wechsel auf rr-umwerfer (-30 gr.). und sollte es mal richtig trocken sein dann vielleicht auch vorne wieder ein twister ss (-100 gr.). dann sind es irgendwann 7,4xx kg!



KLASSE ! na so sieht doch mal ne feine Rennsemmel aus 
Für mich würden noch Hörnchen fehlen, aber ansonsten gibt es rein garnix zu meckern. Schön, schlicht, funktionell & vermutlich sauschnell (wenns der Fahrer hergibt  )


----------



## Pevloc (27. Januar 2005)

Also wenn man nach den Dreckspritzern urteilt, wars schon ziemlich schnell.


----------



## checky (27. Januar 2005)

wenn Dreckspritzer Geschwindigkeit suggeriert, dann nehmt das (alter Zustand, update kommt bald):
.


----------



## Pevloc (27. Januar 2005)

Bow, du bist eindeutig gedopt!


----------



## checky (27. Januar 2005)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Bow, du bist eindeutig gedopt!



ja, Schlamm fressen macht definitiv schnell 

@ Adrenalin,
Das Casting Deiner SId ist doch poliert. Wo hast Du die originalen Aufkleber denn her bekommen ? Suche noch welche für ne SID & ne Skareb.


----------



## skyline (27. Januar 2005)

-quake- schrieb:
			
		

> heidesee!



Buga Gelände am Nordsternpark


----------



## Hugo (27. Januar 2005)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> ja, Schlamm fressen macht definitiv schnell
> 
> @ Adrenalin,
> Das Casting Deiner SId ist doch poliert. Wo hast Du die originalen Aufkleber denn her bekommen ? Suche noch welche für ne SID & ne Skareb.



suchst immer noch fuer die skareb?
da macht man sich die muehe und sucht die links raus...undankbares volk  
dreckspritzer moegen ja geschwindigkeit suggeriern, aber ne komplette schlammpackung?
was soll das bewirken? so ne art verjuengungskur von wegen heilerde und so


----------



## Bergbock (27. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

der Bull-Bar Lenker von ZZYZX ist echt besch***** :kotz: 
Hab mir nen Lite One Vorbau und den Scan lenker bestellt.

Das sitzen ist bequem nicht zu gestreckt. Es muss eh eine neue Sattelstütze rein weil die andere zu kurz ist  

Wenn die neuen Pedale (Time Atac alium XS Carbon  ) und der Lenker dran sind wieg ich es mal und mach natürlich ein Bild mit Dreck!!!  

gruß

Bergbock


----------



## *adrenalin* (27. Januar 2005)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> @ Adrenalin,
> Das Casting Deiner SId ist doch poliert. Wo hast Du die originalen Aufkleber denn her bekommen ? Suche noch welche für ne SID & ne Skareb.



von stadler (haben die nach anfrage bei sportimport bestellt!). ja - ist poliert!


----------



## karstb (27. Januar 2005)

dann könnte man sie sicher auch direkt bei sportimport bestellen- geht mit andern sachen ja auch so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (27. Januar 2005)

Nabend,

zur Befriedigung meines Geltungsbedürfnisse mal ein kleine Update meines Bikes auf Version 2.0 (final) . (Changelog: Anderer Sattel, neue Gabel, Vorbau abgesenkt).








Gruß

cluso

PS: Gabelaufkleber kommen noch ab, wenn ich was geeignetes zum Entfernen gefunden habe


----------



## DOPI (27. Januar 2005)

"Cooles" Bild !


----------



## Deleted 1655 (28. Januar 2005)

Serrota ... Herrlich


----------



## Losbodos (28. Januar 2005)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> ...PS: Gabelaufkleber kommen noch ab, wenn ich was geeignetes zum Entfernen gefunden habe



ganz schön schlank dein laubfrosch! stahlrippchen? sag doch mal an, wennde was gutes gegen die ätzenden sticker gefunden hast! werd meine nicht so recht los...


----------



## gurkenfolie (28. Januar 2005)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> zur Befriedigung meines Geltungsbedürfnisse mal ein kleine Update meines Bikes auf Version 2.0 (final) . (Changelog: Anderer Sattel, neue Gabel, Vorbau abgesenkt).
> 
> ...



wenn du die aufkleber mit nem föhn erwärmst, kannst du sie recht leicht abziehen


----------



## der alte ron (28. Januar 2005)

Seeehr schönes fröschlein Cluso !

Glückwunsch


----------



## toncoc (28. Januar 2005)

so, da bin ich mal wieder. hatte diese woche auswärts zu tun, hatte keine zeit zu posten.
also, den rahmen hatte ich meinem bike dealer abgekauft.
Was der nakt wiegt, weiss ich nicht so genau. ich denke aber, das es nicht nennenswert uber 2000g mit dt swiss dämpfer sein kann.
das bike wiegt so wie auf dem bild mit xt-xtr-gruppe, wcs, tune teilen, magura air gabel, dt swiss felgen, am classic naben, avid ti und conti twister pro 10,5kg bei rahmengröße L.
der hauptrahmen ist dem bergamont evolve ähnlich, hat aber einen symmetrischen hinterbau, ist viel schlanker (z.B. 27,2mm sitzrohr innen) und wie gesagt ohne lager! Kettenstreben sind aus carbon-flachprofilen.

die gabel, na ja: quake air 70. Leicht, steif, aber ohne lockout. Komme damit klar und deswegen bleibt sie drin! eine skareb pl ist klar besser, aber erst mal brauch ich ein neues RR.

Laut meinem dealer gibts den rahmen noch. kann ja mal fragen wo der den bezogen hat.


----------



## Masterambrosius (28. Januar 2005)

neue Bilder meiner 2 Treks:














Der Sattel, den ihr am Trek 6700 bemängelt habt, ist jetzt einem Flite mit Geleinlagen und Titangestell gewichen und am Fully ist ein Gobi von Fi'zi:k


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Januar 2005)

Das rot passt auch hervorragend zu dem Gelb 

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (28. Januar 2005)

Also ich sehe nichts


----------



## lelebebbel (28. Januar 2005)

toncoc schrieb:
			
		

> so, da bin ich mal wieder. hatte diese woche auswärts zu tun, hatte keine zeit zu posten.
> also, den rahmen hatte ich meinem bike dealer abgekauft.
> Was der nakt wiegt, weiss ich nicht so genau. ich denke aber, das es nicht nennenswert uber 2000g mit dt swiss dämpfer sein kann.
> ....
> Laut meinem dealer gibts den rahmen noch. kann ja mal fragen wo der den bezogen hat.



und ob es den noch gibt!
gratulation, du fährst das neue revolutionäre Dual-Fully von gmp  

-> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=151302


----------



## toncoc (29. Januar 2005)

na ja. da bestehen wohl doch noch unterschiede. 
Allerdings ist der hinterbau vom prinzip her gleich.

die gewichtsangabe muss ich revidieren: 19xx mit dt swiss dämpfer, da 20XX mit orginal dnm dämpfer, der mind. 100g schwerer als der dt ist.

den rahmen gibt es noch, kurioserweise nur noch in rh 42!!!
aber einen namen hat der nicht. 
laut meinem dealer wird der über einen alten augsburger vertrieb gehandelt - so als würde man über Hyundai Deutschland einen Ferrari beziehen.

Meiner Meinung nach bildet ein softtail die perfekte symbiose zwischen leichtbau und CC-Fully. Trek hatte auch mal ein ganz gutes im programm.

ich bin jedenfalls kein fliegengewicht und habe überhaupt keine probleme mit der standfestigkeit bei wie gesagt ca 10,5kg inkl. pedale.
dennoch ziehts mich wieder zu Hardtails (Scott scale - schwärm -). aber dann auch bitte ohne federgabel!!!!! bei cc vielleicht nicht zu empfehlen, aber bei marathon unbedingt!


----------



## JoeDesperado (29. Januar 2005)

toncoc schrieb:
			
		

> aber dann auch bitte ohne federgabel!!!!! bei cc vielleicht nicht zu empfehlen, aber bei marathon unbedingt!



 im ernst?


----------



## lelebebbel (29. Januar 2005)

doch, das is der gleiche. schau in den thread den ich da verlinkt habe, gleich die 2. antwort erklärt wo das teil her kommt. ist halt genau wie so viele andere räder (kinesis, giant, etc) ein taiwanrahmen. lustig nur dass grossman versucht, den als revolutionäre neuentwicklung zu verkaufen und du fährst ihn schon, nur ungelabelt


----------



## mauntenbeiker (29. Januar 2005)

Masterambrosius schrieb:
			
		

> neue Bilder meiner *2* Treks:


...war zwar in mathe nie der beste...
aber ich sehe *drei*...  
...und wenn du jetzt jedes einzeln in den schnee steckst und jeweils ein bild mit seitenansicht machst, kann ich bestimmt auch erkennen was das für bikes sind...  

-mauntenbeiker-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zebra (29. Januar 2005)

Das is mein Anfänger-Bike...


----------



## toncoc (29. Januar 2005)

Die ganze Steuerrohreinheit sieht bei mir aber anders aus als beim grossmann.
und das teil wirkt ob der anderen zielgruppe deutlich schwerer!

aber ansonsten hast du recht. grossmann verkaufts als absolute neuheit, mein rahmen ist anno 2002!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
habe ihn ende 2003 vom dealer abgekauft.

das der aus taiwan kommt hab ich mir schon gedacht. kommt eh das meiste zeug her - egal was draufsteht.

@joe desperado: nur die Harten.....
aber mal im ernst. im marathon zählt jedes gramm, die strecken sind meist nicht so anspruchsvoll, das sie im marathon den einsatz einer federgabel benötigen.
Ich fahre jedes jahr den vulkanbike, allerdings immer mit fully und nur den halbmarathon. aber diese strecke möchte ich nächstes jahr als marathon angehen auf einem Hardtail ohne federgabel.
man muss ehrlich gesagt nur seine handgelenke trainieren. gute starrgabeln wiegen so um 600g. gute federgablen (bitte nicht die SID) wiegen mind. 1400g.
den ganzen winter durch fahre ich sowieso nur voll-starr.
das dauert dann so 2 Wochen, dann gehts auch mit den Handgelenken.
der letzte speed bergab ist eben nicht das entscheidende beim marathon. eher das gewicht, das man 4-6stunden mit sich rumschleppt. das muss ja dann auch (z.B in Daun) 3000hm gewuchtet werden.
dann lieber was langsamer bergab.

Oder ist es beim marathon unbedingt erforderlich scheibenbremsen zu fahren?
die meisten fahren doch immer noch die alten v-brakes, allen nässeverlusten zum trotz. alles eine frage des fahrerischen könnens und der abhärtung!

bei CC sieht das dann doch anders aus. da würde ich sogar tippen, das ein leichte softtail die beste waffe wäre. Aber das thema wird ja in einem anderen thread ausgiebeig diskutiert.


----------



## JoeDesperado (29. Januar 2005)

@ toncoc:

hmm, ich seh schon, ich hätte da wirklich (zu viel?) angst, mir meine handgelenke zu ruinieren! aber ich bin in der beziehung (marathon, fahr jedes jahr 5-6) auch nicht so der gewichts-fetischist, mein fully wiegt knapp unter 13 kg. jedem das seine!


----------



## toncoc (30. Januar 2005)

wenn es hier um kunstwerke geht:
hat schon jemand mit einem scott scale geliebäugelt - vielleicht schon daheim stehen????

Wenn ja, wie sind die erfahrungen??

@adrenalin: einwandfreis speedgerät. quantec ist doch fast das beste fürs geld! da kann nicht mal canyon mithalten.


----------



## Gorth (30. Januar 2005)

Zeit für ein "Update" 

Mein Red Bull Viergelenker






Da ich den Rahmen mit den Teilen meines alten Rads aufgebaut habe konnte ich diese gleich montagefertig wiegen und so das Gewicht zusammenrechnen.
Das gute Stück wiegt jetzt im Wintersetup mit 650g Reifen, Tacho und Flaschenhalter 11,5 kg - mit meinen Twistern dürfte ich dann im Sommer bei 10,8 stehenbleiben (sofern ich die dann noch montieren will  )

freue mich über Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge 

Gruß
Gorth


----------



## Dædalus (30. Januar 2005)

Bin zwar nicht der Fan von Red Bull - aber das Bike gefÃ¤llt mr richtig gut   
Jetzt noch den Gabelschaft kÃ¼rzen... Runde sache   

D

â¬dit: und die Cantiaufnahmen wÃ¼rd ich noch aus der SID nehmen - aber schÃ¶n verschliessen, das rÃ¤cht sich sonst spÃ¤ter...


----------



## Pevloc (30. Januar 2005)

10,8 bzw 11,5? Das ist fürn nen Fully top! RESPEKT!

Sieht auch gut aus das Teil!
Was mir nicht gefällt:
Der Sattel! Ok, der ist superleicht, aber ihc find den superhässlich, würd ich mir niemals ans Rad schrauben!

Gabelschaft: Ja, wie mein Vorgängenr schon sagte! Der turm muss weg!


----------



## Limit83 (31. Januar 2005)

Der Gabelschaft!
Aber den Sattel find ich gar nit so hässlich! Geschmackssache.


----------



## toncoc (31. Januar 2005)

einwandfreies gerät, top-werte, sehr gute optik.
bin zwar auch kein red-bull fan, aber die haben halt sehr gute rahmen.

das spacertürmchen muss nicht schlecht sein. so kann man im frühjahr sich an die race-position herantasten. ist aber einstellungssache.

mein tip:
habe bei meinem ebenfalls alles von xt - ausser kassette und schaltwerk : xtr.
was das bei dir ist, kann man schlecht sehen. meine erfahrunguen mit einer titan xtr-kassette sind sehr positiv! einziger haken: kette muss deutlich früher (fast wie bei alu ritzel) gewechselt werden. alu ritzel? nein danke.

die scheibenbremsen sind natürlich überzeugungssache. stell dir mal vor, das bike mit leichten V-Brakes!!!!!!! da wärst du  sehr nahe an 10kg!


----------



## Gorth (31. Januar 2005)

Jo ist ne XTR Kasette, hatte die XT Kurbel geholt weil die Kettenblätter für ne XTR auf Dauer unbezahlbar sind ( großes Ritzel kostet fast so viel wie ne komplette XT Kurbel )
Den Spacerturm wollte ich übergangsweise dranlassen um noch mit der Sitzposition rumzuspielen, falls es noch im Rücken zwicken sollte.
Klar mit den VBrakes könnte ich locker an die 10 Kilo drankommen allerdings würde das einen neuen LRS, neue Bremsen und neue Schalthebel bedeuten, was wiederum min. 500 Euro kosten würde, damit man auch eine entsprechende Gewichtsersparnis bekommt. Abgesehen davon, mit VBrakes leicht zu bauen ist leicht, mit Scheibe unter 10 Kilo zu kommen ist ne ganz andere Sache 

Der Sattel wird nicht getauscht, schon garnicht wegen der Optik. Ich hatte noch nie einen so bequemen Sattel gehabt wie den Speedneedle, seit ich den fahre habe ich keine Sitzbeschwerden mehr.

Achja und zum Rahmen: der Rahmen ist weiss Gott keine Schönheit und Red Bull hat auch noch keinen Designpreis gewonnen, aber er hat vier Gelenke, alle industriegelagert, er hat ne PU Beschichtung, er wiegt mit Steuersatzschalen und Dämpfer 2603 Gramm UND er hat mich mit Dämpfer und Steuersatz 220 Euro gekostet  Da fiel der ohnehin fällige Umstieg aufs Fully natürlich leicht 


Gruß
Gorth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (31. Januar 2005)

Gorth schrieb:
			
		

> ....Abgesehen davon, mit VBrakes leicht zu bauen ist leicht, mit Scheibe unter 10 Kilo zu kommen ist ne ganz andere Sache



so ist es


----------



## IGGY (31. Januar 2005)

Gorth schrieb:
			
		

> ( großes Ritzel kostet fast so viel wie ne komplette XT Kurbel )
> 
> 
> Der Sattel wird nicht getauscht, schon garnicht wegen der Optik. Ich hatte noch nie einen so bequemen Sattel gehabt wie den Speedneedle, seit ich den fahre habe ich keine Sitzbeschwerden mehr.


Zu Punkt eins! Naja eine Kurbel kostet ja keine 60   
Zu Punkt zwei kann ich Dir nur zustimmen. Der ist einfach geil der Sattel wenn er passt   Seit ich ihn fahre habe ich auch keine Sitzprobleme mehr.


----------



## DigitalDuck (31. Januar 2005)

@Gorth: 220Euro wo hast du den denn so günstig herbekommen????

Aber ein geiles Bike....


----------



## Pevloc (31. Januar 2005)

Bestimmt im Rose "Ausverkauf".


----------



## der alte ron (31. Januar 2005)

Gorth schrieb:
			
		

> Achja und zum Rahmen: der Rahmen ist weiss Gott keine Schönheit ... ...
> Gruß
> Gorth


 
Stimmt so nicht ganz , der rahmen schaut eben wie ein klassischer viergelenker aus - in meinen augen ist da nichts übles dran .
Die "farbkomposition" ist allerdings das was mich zum    bringt .
Wenn man nur 200 euro für den rahmen bezahlt ist bestimmt noch etwas für eine neue pulverbeschichtung übrig  , und bei der gelegenheit kann man ihm einen neuen namen verpassen .
Sonst kat dein rad etwas was die räder von rose überhaupt nicht haben - es sieht rassig aus ! 
Gut gemacht .

nikolay


----------



## Lord Helmchen (31. Januar 2005)

Gorth schrieb:
			
		

> Achja und zum Rahmen: der Rahmen ist weiss Gott keine Schönheit und Red Bull hat auch noch keinen Designpreis gewonnen, aber er hat vier Gelenke, alle industriegelagert, er hat ne PU Beschichtung, er wiegt mit Steuersatzschalen und Dämpfer 2603 Gramm UND er hat mich mit Dämpfer und Steuersatz 220 Euro gekostet  Da fiel der ohnehin fällige Umstieg aufs Fully natürlich leicht
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Gorth



der rahmen ist noch gut!

aber wenn du unbedingt unzufrieden sein willst.

guck mal in meine galerie:
2600g inc. Dämpfer, 11,25cm FW und ne bessere Kinematik als das rose ding.
musst nur in Ebay gleich 2 kaufen, einen in Ball Burnished Hauptrahmen und einen in Ball Burnished Hinterbau um das gewicht zu halten


----------



## Gorth (31. Januar 2005)

@Iggy: schau mal bei Hibike nach was das große XTR Blatt kostet. UVP 129 Euro, was meinst Du wie ich geguckt habe! Wo hast du die Dinger für 60 Euro gesehen ( obwohl das ja auch noch ziemlich happig ist für ein gestanztes Aluteilchen... ) ?

@der alte ron: hmm jetzt wo du es sagst  es stimmt schon, beim Schriftzug waren die Jungs ein wenig zu eifrig dabei. Ich glaub ich bemühe mal die Suchfunktion wegen dem Neulackieren...

@Digital Duck: Jo Pevloc hat recht, die haben diese Woche noch WSV

@Lord Helmchen: Dein Rahmen hat bestimmt ne gute Kinematik und fährt sich sicherlich sehr nett aber

a) macht ne 80mm SID mit nem 120mm Heck nicht viel Sinn und 
b) hätte ich Probleme deinen Rahmen zu tragen, da ich immer ins Rahmendreieck greife und mit Flasche fahre, und das klappt bei deiner Rahmenform nicht gut
c) ich nur sehr ungern Teile bei ebay kaufe, der Bikemarkt hier im Forum ist was anderes aber gegen ebay habe ich so meine Vorbehalte

Gruß
Gorth


----------



## IGGY (1. Februar 2005)

Gorth schrieb:
			
		

> @Iggy: schau mal bei Hibike nach was das große XTR Blatt kostet. UVP 129 Euro, was meinst Du wie ich geguckt habe! Wo hast du die Dinger für 60 Euro gesehen ( obwohl das ja auch noch ziemlich happig ist für ein gestanztes Aluteilchen... ) ?


Guckst du hier


----------



## checky (1. Februar 2005)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> ......und ne bessere Kinematik als das rose ding.
> ....


 der war gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammpaddler (1. Februar 2005)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> der rahmen ist noch gut!
> 
> aber wenn du unbedingt unzufrieden sein willst.
> 
> ...




Sag mal kleiner Lord - bekommst du eigentlich Geld von GT, damit du dein Rad bei jeder Möglichkeit hier in allen möglichen Threads zur Schau stellst? Mittlerweile sollten es die meisten User hier kennen. Die "Vorteile" der ach so tollen Kinematik wurden auch schon oft genug diskutiert.   

Und jetzt bitte wieder zurück zum Thema: BILDER

Grüssle
Martin


----------



## Masterambrosius (1. Februar 2005)

Das dritte Trek gehört meinem Vater!
bilder in gescheiter Umgebung werden folgen, aber momentan bin ich gesundheitlich nicht dazu in der Lage


----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. Februar 2005)

bild von mir gibbets erst nach ein paar umbauten.

und der düstere lord war eigentlich ein lord der satire, um zu zeigen dass es sinnlos ist den rahmen zu tauschen da es mehr buckel als sinn hat.
(hätte zur veranschaulichung den teil mit dem chemischem entlacken wohl drin lassen sollen da mir scheinbar alles schlecht augelegt wird)

nur übers gewicht: "nur 2600g" kann man meckern, weil das mein schwerer bock auch kann, es gibt entschieden leichtere rahmen!

wohl net ganz rübergekommen. 

Ich denke ich kan bald ein bild mit X.9 samt Triggern vorweisen.
im schnee... ...von dem wir grad viel zu viel haben!

aja. bald mit gemoddeter XT Kassette (258g) und hoffentlich endlich neuem Sattel.


EDIT:
ich bekomme von GT jedes jahr nen neuen Rahmen wenn mein I-Drive gerissen, oder anderweitig verschitt gegangen ist 
(warnung: Ironie!!!)


----------



## Pevloc (1. Februar 2005)

So Leutz!
Weniger spammen! MEhr staunen!
Hier meine neue Trailrakete:
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/95729/sort/1/cat/6020/page/1


----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. Februar 2005)

hahaha.
rofl.

willst du unbedingt in meine Signatur?


----------



## Pevloc (1. Februar 2005)

Ich geb mir Mühe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## müsing (1. Februar 2005)

Mein Epic Comp. Habe eine Thomson Stütze und einen Specialized Carbon Lenker angeschraubt. Außerdem habe ich die Shimano-Schaltung gegen eine Sram x9-Schaltung getauscht. 

Fährt sich ganz gut


----------



## KONI-DU (1. Februar 2005)

müsing schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Epic Comp. Habe eine Thomson Stütze und einen Specialized Carbon Lenker angeschraubt. Außerdem habe ich die Shimano-Schaltung gegen eine Sram x9-Schaltung getauscht.
> 
> Fährt sich ganz gut



Sehr schön   
Finde diesen Rahmen einfach klasse  

aber, watt is das denn für eine Farbe ??? (sieht nicht schlecht aus !)


----------



## JoeDesperado (1. Februar 2005)

müsing schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Epic Comp. Habe eine Thomson Stütze und einen Specialized Carbon Lenker angeschraubt. Außerdem habe ich die Shimano-Schaltung gegen eine Sram x9-Schaltung getauscht.
> 
> Fährt sich ganz gut



gewicht? ~11kg? 
so ein epic hätt ich auch gern, muss ich schon sagen! vllt könntest mal qualitativ bessere fotos (ich red jetzt nicht vom motiv ) reinstellen?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. Februar 2005)

müsing schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem habe ich die Shimano-Schaltung gegen eine Sram x9-Schaltung getauscht.
> 
> Fährt sich ganz gut



tah, noch einer!
gute Wahl!


----------



## ShadowOnTheSun (1. Februar 2005)

KONI-DU schrieb:
			
		

> watt is das denn für eine Farbe ??? (sieht nicht schlecht aus !)



Ich würde auf "Carbon" (nicht als Material  , die Farbe heißt so) tippen (zumindest nach dem ersten Bild).


----------



## müsing (2. Februar 2005)

@KONI-DU: Dat ist Carbon, wie ShadowOnTheSun richtig bemerkt hat. ich dachte zuerst, da wäre irgendwo carbon dran  das ist eine eloxal-beschichtung. sieht aus wie grau oder so.

@JoeDesperado: 11 kg glaub ich nicht. denke es sind mehr. muß mal nachwiegen. die fotos sind mit dem handy gemacht. ich mach noch mal schönere, sobald das wetter mitspielt.


----------



## jones (2. Februar 2005)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> tah, noch einer!
> gute Wahl!



hab für diese saison auch auf sram umgestellt - allerdings aufs X.0.


----------



## henrsch (5. Februar 2005)

MEINE GIESSKANNE !!!


----------



## müsing (7. Februar 2005)

Moin,
ich habe noch mal Fotos gemacht. Die sind etwas besser


----------



## 007ike (7. Februar 2005)

Ich find das Epic genial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pevloc (7. Februar 2005)

@müsing: Geilomatic!


----------



## roadrunner_gs (7. Februar 2005)

Ich auch!
Welche Rahmenhöhe ist das noch einmal?


----------



## müsing (7. Februar 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Ich auch!
> Welche Rahmenhöhe ist das noch einmal?



Rahmenhöhe ist M


----------



## IGGY (7. Februar 2005)

müsing schrieb:
			
		

> Rahmenhöhe ist M


Zu deinem Usernamen würde das hier aber besser passen!


----------



## rkersten (7. Februar 2005)

@müsing: wirklich sehr schön ... die roten Griffe sind richtige eyecatcher  ... ja so ein Epic war/ist schon immer mein Traum ... wird auch erstmal bleiben.


----------



## müsing (7. Februar 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Zu deinem Usernamen würde das hier aber besser passen!



richtig, richtig!

aber wenn der rahmen genauso hält wie mein damaliger renner, dann brauch ich das teil nicht  

allerdings wurde das rennrad noch von den derby-werken hergestellt.


----------



## Std(;-) (8. Februar 2005)

Hier mein Bike


----------



## Sahnie (8. Februar 2005)

Mit nen paar selbstgestalteten Aufklebern würde es besser aussehen.


----------



## müsing (8. Februar 2005)

also ich finde das Rad Sahne  

sieht schön aufgeräumt aus. wäre aber auch für etwas mehr kontrast. 

was ist das denn für ne stütze?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (8. Februar 2005)

Irre ich mich, oder ist das eine Ritchey Pro?!


----------



## Einheimischer (8. Februar 2005)

@Std(;-)

echt schönes Bike - nur schade das dein Sattel bald brechen wird, solltest du ihn so weiter fahren.

Grüße.


----------



## Std(;-) (8. Februar 2005)

Mecky du hast recht dat is eine Pro wird aber bald getauscht gegen WCS oder was anderes (Tune  oder USE  ) das mit den Aufklebern weiß ich noch nit so.

PS das mit dem Sattel is korrigiert


----------



## Duke Lion (8. Februar 2005)

@Std(;-) Schick! So ähnlich wird meins auch aussehen, wenn es endlich mal zusammengebaut ist...


----------



## KingKiKapu (8. Februar 2005)

So hier mein kleiner Schatz. Bike hat inzwischen Tune Laufräder und dürfte so um die 11kg wiegen. Werde aber noch ein bißchen weitertunen so 10,5kg sind das Ziel.

Leider ein mieses Foto, da mit meiner damaligen Webcam gemacht. Tschuldigung dafür.


----------



## rkersten (8. Februar 2005)

KingKiKapu schrieb:
			
		

> So hier mein kleiner Schatz. Bike hat inzwischen Tune Laufräder und dürfte so um die 11kg wiegen. Werde aber noch ein bißchen weitertunen so 10,5kg sind das Ziel.



Ich würde mal sagen bei der Gabel könnte man noch ne Menge purzeln lassen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingKiKapu (9. Februar 2005)

Wieso? Ist eine Manitou Mars C. Wiegt 1350g nach Schaftkürzung. Aber kann man schlecht erkennen ich weiß


----------



## rkersten (9. Februar 2005)

KingKiKapu schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso? Ist eine Manitou Mars C. Wiegt 1350g nach Schaftkürzung. Aber kann man schlecht erkennen ich weiß



Stimmt kann man nicht ganz so gut erkennen .. bisschen größer wäre nicht nicht schlecht.


----------



## b.olaf (9. Februar 2005)

Hier ist mein Schmuckstück.


----------



## Pevloc (9. Februar 2005)

Der Rahmen sieht doh wohl mal edelest-geil aus! ERSTPE!

Was noch fehlt ist ne Flatbar mit Hörnern! Dann ist das Ding komplett!


----------



## Jolly Rogers (9. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

dann stelle ich meins auch mal vor. Ist zwar noch nicht ganz fertig (Umwerfer).


----------



## 007ike (9. Februar 2005)

Da bleibt einem ja die Spucke weg!


----------



## rkersten (9. Februar 2005)

@Jolly Rogers ... nicht übel ... noch eine schöne Carbon Sattelstütze und das Ding ist perfekt!


----------



## Einheimischer (9. Februar 2005)

Das Commencal ist einfach nur schön - ein Traum in weiß - allerdings gebe ich Pevloc recht, Flatbar und Barends passen an so ein Rassebike besser!
Ebenso eine Augenweide ist das Nero, ich wusste gar nicht, dass die so lecker Rahmen machen, dann noch die schöne Pace - einfach super 

Grüße.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. Februar 2005)

@jolly rogers

atemberaubend, besonders der spacerturm in nicht zum bike passender farbe ist echt super 

sonst super bike.


----------



## Jolly Rogers (9. Februar 2005)

@007ike:
DANKE
@rkersten:
Die Carbonsattelstützen von NERO sind ausverkauft und werden erst wieder in 4 Wochen lieferbar sein   
@einheimischer:
DANKE
@Lord Helmchen:
Eye Catcher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Running Man (9. Februar 2005)

Jolly Rogers schrieb:
			
		

> @007ike:
> DANKE
> @rkersten:
> Die Carbonsattelstützen von NERO sind ausverkauft und werden erst wieder in 4 Wochen lieferbar sein
> ...





Ich geh mal davon aus, dass die Spacer aus dem gleichen Silber-Carbon gefertigt sind wie der Sattel, dann passt es ganz besonders. Über die Höhe kann man streiten, aber in erster Linie muß es von der persönlichen Geo passen. Ansonsten- Ein sehr gelungenes Bike, das preislich dennoch nicht "abgehoben" ist. Wenn auch nicht gerade billig. Mich würde mal der erste Fahrbericht interessieren wenn es fertig ist. 

Gratuliere, eins der schönsten Carbon-Bikes im Forum!


Gruß, Running


----------



## Jolly Rogers (9. Februar 2005)

@Running Man:
Erst mal DANKE. Die Spacer haben die selbe Farbe wie der Sattel (silber). Ich habe mir das mit den Spacern halt noch offen gelassen. Sobald der Umwerfer da ist, gehts in den Wald und dann kann ich immer noch kürzen.


----------



## Running Man (9. Februar 2005)

Jolly Rogers schrieb:
			
		

> @Running Man:
> Erst mal DANKE. Die Spacer haben die selbe Farbe wie der Sattel (silber). Ich habe mir das mit den Spacern halt noch offen gelassen. Sobald der Umwerfer da ist, gehts in den Wald und dann kann ich immer noch kürzen.




Genau so habe ich mir das vorgestellt.

Gruß, Running


----------



## Deleted 8297 (9. Februar 2005)

Schickes Bike Jolly. Du bekommst doch aber sicher Prozente bei Nero? 

Die Preise an sich sind bei denen für "NoName" Produkte völlig indiskutabel.

Aber wie verhält es sich denn mit dem Sattel, wieviel wiegt der wirklich und wie sitzt der sich. Mir erscheint es, als sei er baugleich mit dem Amöba Scud.


----------



## Jolly Rogers (9. Februar 2005)

@Carnifex:


> Die Preise an sich sind bei denen für "NoName" Produkte völlig indiskutabel.


Du glaubst gar nicht wer noch alles dort Herstellen lässt. Da würdest du die Welt nicht mehr verstehen. Der Sattel ist der selbe wie von Amoeba jedoch ist der NERO glatt und nicht matt das gefällt mir besser. Habe auf meinem Giant das schwarze Modell und bin in der letzten Saison 6.846 Kilometer damit gefahren. Das Gewicht des scharzen ist bei mir 124g der neue silberne ist 148g schwer.


----------



## Running Man (9. Februar 2005)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Die Preise an sich sind bei denen für "NoName" Produkte völlig indiskutabel.




Finde weder die Preise noch die Qualität indiskutabel. Indiskutabel ist für mich ein Schmolke Carbon-Lenker der auf der Probefahrt bricht. Fahre jetzt Nero-Lenker- passt! Beispiele gibt es da genügend. Aber, wie es sich für einen guten Deutschen gehört, muß das Teil teuer sein, sonst taugt das nix. 

Gruß, Running


----------



## Deleted 8297 (9. Februar 2005)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> Aber, wie es sich für einen guten Deutschen gehört, muß das Teil teuer sein, sonst taugt das nix.
> 
> Gruß, Running



Und du meinst das ist der Grund warum die für ihre Carbonparts soviel Geld nehmen?! Wir waren ja nun beim Amoeba-Vergleich und die Parts kosten dann nur noch die Hälfte, bei gleicher Herkunft.


----------



## Jolly Rogers (9. Februar 2005)

Es ist ja nur der Sattel der selbe wie bei Amoeba. Alle anderen Artikel ja nicht. Und der UVP von Amoeba für den Sattel ist 139 also 20 unter dem von NERO. Und wenn der Sattel von NERO jetzt auch 50 mehr gekostet hätte würde ich Ihn mir kaufen, da er mir vom glatten Design besser gefällt wie das stumpfe von Amoeba oder BBB oder oder oder. Ich kann nur dazu sagen---> "ICH BIN DAMIT ZUFRIEDEN".


----------



## rkersten (9. Februar 2005)

Jolly Rogers schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist ja nur der Sattel der selbe wie bei Amoeba. Alle anderen Artikel ja nicht. Und der UVP von Amoeba für den Sattel ist 139 also 20 unter dem von NERO. Und wenn der Sattel von NERO jetzt auch 50 mehr gekostet hätte würde ich Ihn mir kaufen, da er mir vom glatten Design besser gefällt wie das stumpfe von Amoeba oder BBB oder oder oder. Ich kann nur dazu sagen---> "ICH BIN DAMIT ZUFRIEDEN".



Soll doch jeder das fahren was ihm gefällt ... Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden ! ... ein Glück sonst hätten wir so einen schönen Thread nicht ... dann würde jeder das gleiche Rad fahren. Schlimm oder?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jolly Rogers (9. Februar 2005)

Genau das ist auch meine Meinung. Und jetzt würde ich gerne ein schönes Bike sehen


----------



## odelay (10. Februar 2005)

orange, klassisch, schnell, wird gefahren:





Voodoo Bizango


----------



## pedo77 (10. Februar 2005)

wunderschöner rahmen!
sehr geschmackvoll aufgebaut,
nur die schaltung juckt irgendwie in (meinem) auge
ist die farbe "molteni-orange"?
habe in anderen threats nämlich gesehen, daß dort ein dunkler kupferton als m.o. bezeichnet wird.
wirklich, ein bezauberndes rad
:applaus:

gruß, pedo


----------



## polo (10. Februar 2005)

pedo77 schrieb:
			
		

> wirklich, ein bezauberndes rad


manchmal ist es so einfach!


----------



## m.a.t. (10. Februar 2005)

boah, das orange sieht ja super aus   
wirklich sehr schön auf gebaut.
Sag mal, was sind denn das für Barends?

Kette rechts
matthias


----------



## odelay (10. Februar 2005)

pedo77 schrieb:
			
		

> nur die schaltung juckt irgendwie in (meinem) auge



häh? was ist an XTR auszusetzen ?
oder meinst Du die Schalter ?:
nochmal häh?
Was ist an XC-Pro Daumenschaltern auszusetzen ?

Barends sind abgesägte und abgelabelte Roox: für mich müssen sie nicht länger sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rkersten (10. Februar 2005)

odelay schrieb:
			
		

> häh? was ist an XTR auszusetzen ?
> oder meinst Du die Schalter ?:
> nochmal häh?
> Was ist an XC-Pro Daumenschaltern auszusetzen ?
> ...



Am Schaltwerk gibts es garnichts auszusetzten ... ein modernes XTR oder SRAM würde garnicht zum Rad passen, fuktionieren tun die Dinger eh alle gleich, alles andere ist nur Einbildung  ... bei dem Rad passt wirklich alles super zusammen ... lass es so wie es ist!


----------



## pedo77 (10. Februar 2005)

odelay schrieb:
			
		

> häh? was ist an XTR auszusetzen ?
> oder meinst Du die Schalter ?:
> nochmal häh?
> Was ist an XC-Pro Daumenschaltern auszusetzen ?
> ...



naja, geing mir mehr so um schaltung prinzipiell.
hab da hinter meinem satz wohl nen smiley vergessen.
ich bevorzuge singlespeed. immer.
aber so grundsatzdiskussionen sind ja hinfällig, jeder so wie er(sie)'s mag

gruß, pedo


----------



## rkersten (10. Februar 2005)

Wir schweifen schon wieder ab! 7 Beiträge ohne Bild!!!


----------



## daif (10. Februar 2005)

der achte ohne bild

  mann ist das Voodoo geil!! wunderschön!!! der flite und die passenden Griffe auch hammer! das beste teil ist natürlich der Rahmen, super schön!


----------



## TDR (10. Februar 2005)

9...

@ Odelay: Das ist mal ein echtes Kunstwerk, einfach wunderschön!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (11. Februar 2005)

ich mach die 10 voll

eine Wohltat für die Augen, 100% schön 

Grüße.


----------



## Deleted 36013 (11. Februar 2005)

mein schönes selbstaufgebauten *KLEIN Attitude *  ist fertig!!

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/98853/sort/1/cat/500/page/1 

das bild ist leider nur ein recht schäbbiges kellerbild von gestern abend.

ich überlege noch mit der kurbel. hatte vorher ne silberne xt 2003 drauf. die nakte deore kurbel ist mit dem ganzen xt-kram dran grade mal 15gramm schwerer, und dafür schwarz! aber es steht halt nur deore drauf.

was ratet ihr mir? silberne xt, oder schwarze deore?


----------



## JoeDesperado (11. Februar 2005)

schwarz passt besser imho - ist doch egal, was draufsteht 
btw, dein bild hat n paar bildfehler, beim vergrößern wird's unschön - was man aber vom bike absolut nicht behaupten kann


----------



## Deleted 36013 (11. Februar 2005)

das denke ich eigentlich auch.
hatte nur die befürchtung, das die schwarze kurbel mit schwarzem 44er blatt zu klobig aussehen könnte.

danke für das lob.

bildqualität: ja ich weiß, hab ich gestern abend auch nur auf die schnelle gemacht. bessere bilder folgen!


----------



## Otti (11. Februar 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> @Std(;-)
> 
> echt schönes Bike - nur schade das dein Sattel bald brechen wird, solltest du ihn so weiter fahren.
> 
> Grüße.



wieso wird der sattel bald brechen?  was siehst du, was ich nicht sehe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otti (11. Februar 2005)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Schickes Bike Jolly. Du bekommst doch aber sicher Prozente bei Nero?
> 
> Die Preise an sich sind bei denen für "NoName" Produkte völlig indiskutabel.
> 
> Aber wie verhält es sich denn mit dem Sattel, wieviel wiegt der wirklich und wie sitzt der sich. Mir erscheint es, als sei er baugleich mit dem Amöba Scud.



Ich kann in google leider keine homepage von Nero finden.  Wer kann helfen??


----------



## Jolly Rogers (11. Februar 2005)

www.nero-bikes.de


----------



## Einheimischer (11. Februar 2005)

Otti schrieb:
			
		

> wieso wird der sattel bald brechen?  was siehst du, was ich nicht sehe?



Der Sattel ist (war) zu weit nach hinten geschoben und wäre auf Grund der hohen Belastung auf's Gestell verm. irgendwann gebrochen (eigene bittere Erfahrung).
Selle Italia hat nun auch reagiert und den möglichen Verstellbereich bei den neuen Sätteln durch eindeutigere Markierungen kenntlich gemacht.

Sorry für OT.

Grüße.


----------



## pefro (11. Februar 2005)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> was ratet ihr mir? silberne xt, oder schwarze deore?



andere BarEnds - definitiv ;-)

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Deleted 36013 (11. Februar 2005)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> andere BarEnds - definitiv ;-)
> 
> Gruß
> Peter



kennste die? war ein ebay-schnäppchen, oder eben auch nicht.
"carbon"-barends - in wirklichkeit alu mit carbon laminiert. unglaubliche 156gramm schwer, die klemmung war zu eng und ging nicht auf den lenker. vorsichtig aufgeweitet - die hälfte des laminats abgeplatzt. sehr geil!
wird baldigst geändert.
ebay-nr: 7120592767

und was sagst du zur kurbelfrage`?


----------



## rkersten (11. Februar 2005)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> andere BarEnds - definitiv ;-)
> 
> Gruß
> Peter



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen! Die passen wirklich nicht zum Bike.


----------



## Deleted 36013 (11. Februar 2005)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann ich mich nur anschließen! Die passen wirklich nicht zum Bike.



ne deore kurbel denn?


----------



## Masterambrosius (11. Februar 2005)

ich bin so frei:











endlich hab ich wieder einen Gobi montiert!


----------



## Öli__ (11. Februar 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derflormann (11. Februar 2005)

@Öli

Was haste denn da für Spacer???

Sieht aus  

df


----------



## Dædalus (11. Februar 2005)

@Öli: Geil. Einfach nur geil. So hätte mein F9 wohl ausgesehen, würde ich eins besitzen   

D


----------



## Wave (11. Februar 2005)

das Stevens istb echt hammer-geil
 vor allem die Sid Athena...was wiegt das gute stück denn?


----------



## Jolly Rogers (11. Februar 2005)

@Öli:

Fein fein


----------



## der alte ron (11. Februar 2005)

Mir gefällt das Fuel besser ! Allerdings könnte ich nicht so mit dem kopf nach unten sitzen   .

nikolay


----------



## Masterambrosius (11. Februar 2005)

@ Ron: Danke! 

Mit dem kopf nach unten sitze ich eigentlich nicht.
Es haben mich zwar schon viele als Sattelüberhöhungs-Fetisch bezeichnet, und sogar mit schmerzerfülltem Blick verfolgt, wie ich den Vorgau umgedreht habe und unter die Spacer getan habe, aber mit passt es so recht gut. So kommt die Kraft viel besser auf den Boden..

Den Spacerturm kann ich leider nicht entfernen, da die Gebel ihren Wert behalten muss, ich bekomme eventuell bald eine Reba stattdessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (12. Februar 2005)

Masterambrosius schrieb:
			
		

> Den Spacerturm kann ich leider nicht entfernen, da die Gebel ihren Wert behalten muss, ich bekomme eventuell bald eine Reba stattdessen.



passt schon - so kannst Du bei der Sattelüberhöhung ganz bequem Dein Kinn auf den Gabelschaft legen   

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Öli__ (12. Februar 2005)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> das Stevens istb echt hammer-geil
> vor allem die Sid Athena...was wiegt das gute stück denn?


Moin,
die SID Athena wiegt mit 172mm Schaft und ohne Poplockhebel 1310gr.
Die Poplockeinheit wiegt mit Nokonaußenhülle ca. 45gr.

Gruss
Patrick


----------



## jaygee (12. Februar 2005)

@ Öli:     sehr schönes Rad!!!    

sind das Trigger-Schalthebel?  wie schaltet sichs denn?

Gesamtgewicht?


----------



## Einheimischer (12. Februar 2005)

Eigentlich wollt ichs's ja erst posten wenn's fertig ist, aber was will man an so einem öden Regentag schon machen  

Hier mein Giant XTC Hybrid, wie man sieht in einem noch sehr frühen Stadium, dafür darfs in diesem Zustand noch auf die Couch.






in etwa 4 Wochen wirds fertig sein, dann gibts mehr Bilder...wärs doch nur schon Sommer   

Grüße.


----------



## headbug (12. Februar 2005)

Wie so ein schönes Rad lässt du wenn es ausgewachsten ist auf der nichtmehr auf der couch, zum schmusen


----------



## Öli__ (12. Februar 2005)

jaygee schrieb:
			
		

> @ Öli: sehr schönes Rad!!!
> 
> sind das Trigger-Schalthebel? wie schaltet sichs denn?
> 
> Gesamtgewicht?


 
Moin.
Ja das sind die Trigger Rocket, lassen sich sehr gut schalten mindestens genau so gut wie Rapidfire. Gesamtgewicht ist zur Zeit 10430gr, aber es werden noch ca. 120gr abgespeckt .


----------



## roadrunner_gs (12. Februar 2005)

@Einheimischer: Konsequenter Leichtbau, 6,2kg?


----------



## Duke Lion (12. Februar 2005)

Eeendlich fertig!!!














9,76kg (da fehlen aber noch die Polar Speed und Cadence Sensoren)


----------



## Einheimischer (12. Februar 2005)

headbug schrieb:
			
		

> Wie so ein schönes Rad lässt du wenn es ausgewachsten ist auf der nichtmehr auf der couch, zum schmusen


Danke, wenns fertig ist darfs ins Bett und muss nicht mehr auf der Couch übernachten - so war das gemeint 



			
				roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> @Einheimischer: Konsequenter Leichtbau, 6,2kg?


6098gr um genau zu sein 

Grüße.


----------



## Kendooo (12. Februar 2005)

Hey Einheimischer, das sieht ja richtig gut aus. Aber wieso Hybrid?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dædalus (12. Februar 2005)

@duke lion:

Die Farbzusammenstellung ist klasse. 
Was ist das für ein Rahmen?
An die Fox hätte ich wahrscheinlich Scheiben gebastelt, aber das ist Geschmackssache. Gefällt mir ausserordentlich 

D


----------



## 007ike (12. Februar 2005)

@einheimischer die SID ist richtig schön an diesem Rahmen. Ich finde das ne XT Kurbel sich auch sehr gut an diesem Rahmen machen wird. Schöner Kontrast!


----------



## Einheimischer (12. Februar 2005)

Kendooo schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Einheimischer, das sieht ja richtig gut aus. Aber wieso Hybrid?



Kein Geld für den Composite  ausserdem hat mir der Hybrid Rahmen schon immer gut gefallen, ob der Carbonhinterbau was bringt wird sich zeigen - gut aussehen tut er auf jeden Fall mal.

@007ike

ich wusste das dir die Gabel gefällt  hab mich zu 99% für die XT Kurbel entschieden - die Alternativen sind entweder zu teuer oder schwerer.

Grüße.


----------



## Duke Lion (12. Februar 2005)

@Dædalus: Ist ein Kinesis Kinesium in Alu gebürstet. Gefällt mir super, das Bike sieht schön schlicht aus. Discs waren eigentlich geplant, habe ich dann aber aus kostengründen gelassen. Die V-Brakes beißen aber auch sehr gut!  
Morgen gibts den ersten Ausritt! *sabber*

Greetings!


----------



## Einheimischer (12. Februar 2005)

Duke Lion schrieb:
			
		

> @Dædalus: Ist ein Kinesis Kinesium in Alu gebürstet. Gefällt mir super, das Bike sieht schön schlicht aus. Discs waren eigentlich geplant, habe ich dann aber aus kostengründen gelassen. Die V-Brakes beißen aber auch sehr gut!
> Morgen gibts den ersten Ausritt! *sabber*
> 
> Greetings!



Pah wer will denn bei den Bremshebeln noch Discs - die würden das Rad nur verschandeln, an ein schnelles Race Hardtail gehören immer V-Brakes 

Grüße.


----------



## Running Man (12. Februar 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Pah wer will denn bei den Bremshebeln noch Discs - die würden das Rad nur verschandeln, an ein schnelles Race Hardtail gehören immer V-Brakes
> 
> Grüße.



Sehe ich genauso!   

Find im übrigen Kinesium-Frames sehr gut. Habe selbst einen aus der ersten Serie (ohne das Gusset am Unterrohr/Steuerrohr). Das Teil ist absolut steif und wirklich leicht in einem. 


Gruß, Running


----------



## der alte ron (12. Februar 2005)

Duke Lion schrieb:
			
		

> Eeendlich fertig!!!


 

Total schönes rad ! Extraklasse ! Hast du es nicht übers herz gebracht die decals auch noch von der fox zu entfernen  ?!
Ich finde das rad fast zu schön für XT kurbeln , auch wenn diese technisch top sind . Da gehört irgendwie mehr klasse hin !
Aber da hat einer mit rel. wenig mitteln ein richtig scharfes teil aufgebaut , respekt !


----------



## Jackass1987 (12. Februar 2005)

Hallo Einheimscher,

vielleicht hab ich ja hier ne kleine Bauanregung für dich : 












leider sind die Bilder durchs Handy nicht wirklich perfekt aber ich hoffe ihr erkennt trotzdem was.

in meiner Galerie gibs auch ne kleine Teileliste  Nur die Thomson Stütze und die Deore Hebel stimmen nicht mehr. Wurden gegen ne Tune STütze und XT hebel ohne Ganganzeige getauscht und Gore Ride-on Ultralight hab ich mir noch gegönnt. 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Einheimischer (12. Februar 2005)

@Jackass1987

wenn du wüsstest wie oft und wie lange ich schon die Bilder von deinem Bike angeschaut habe würdest du verm. Gebühren von mir nehmen 
Du hast es ja jetzt schon eine Zeitlang hast du irgendwelche Beschwerden bzgl. des Rahmens und was für ein Durchmesser hat deine Stütze, ist ja von Giant etwas unglücklich gelöst?

Das ich dein Bike wunderschön finde brauch ich ja nicht extra zu erwähnen

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (12. Februar 2005)

Wundeschön ? Jetzt übertreib mal nicht  Bin damit zufrieden 

Ach ja, als Schüler wäre so eine Einnahmequelle über Gebühren schon nett  Vielleicht kann mir einer sagen wie ich für mein Fotoalbum nen 0190-Dialer einrichte !?    

Also Beschwerden habe ich jetzt eigentlich keine. Ich blödmann habe nur durch ne Ungünstige Position des AUfklebers für den Schutz des Lackes vor den Zügen schon den ersten Kratzer drin  Vielleicht kann amn da ja auch was rumdoktern  Das war aber meine eigene Schuld  

Ansonsten bin ich eigentlich damit sehr zufrieden. Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das der Carbon Hinterbau weicher ist als mein alter Alu. Kann aber auch falsch sein. Hab den Rahmen auch schon ein paar mal mit nem Hochdruckstrahler bearbeite und die AUfkleber halten  Im Winter muss da sleider sein 

An deiner Stelle würde ich aber die XT Kurbel nehmen. Habe auch überlegt, was dran soll aber so ne wirklich ALternative hab ich nicht gesehen. Höchstens ne Race Face aber die war mir bei gleichen Gewicht zu teuer. Irgendwie passt das schlichte solide Design auch zu dem rahmen und den eggbeatern.

Inwiefern soll das mit der Sattelstütze problematisch sein ??? Ich habe da ne normale Tune Starkes Stück mit 31,6mm Durchmesser drin. It works 

Wenn du sonst noch fragen hast, her damit 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Einheimischer (12. Februar 2005)

Naja Giant hat da ja 'ne Reduzierhülze von 31,7 auf 27,2 drinn die sagenhafte 40 Gramm wiegt - aber schön zu wissen, dass das mit 31,6 funktioniert. Im Giant Support Forum ist man sich da ein wenig uneinig ob 31,6 oder 31,8 besser passt.

Jaja der erste Kratzer tut am meisten weh - allerdings bin ich nach wie vor der Meinung, dass ein MTB das auch gefahren wird nicht ohne auskommt, es macht es in gewisser Weise noch schöner 

Grüße.


----------



## Jackass1987 (12. Februar 2005)

ja das mit der reduzierhülse war ein witz. Die musste sofort gehen, weil das zusatzgewicht doch enorm war. Ausserdem mag ich keine dünnen Sattelstützen schon von der Optik her nicht. Es muss zwar schon recht hart gespannt werden bei 31,6 aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das man 31,8 überhaupt reinkriegt. Ohne Fett würde es schon sauschwer reingehen. Das muss passen. 

Der kratzer tut mir jetzt auch nicht so weh  Mit dem Giant verbidne ich jetzt acuh nicht so viel emotionen. Soll mich zu neuen Rennerfolgen ( für mich Erfolge zumindest ) führen und dabei geht Funktion vor Optik. Dennoch find ich die Optik schon gut. 

Ich würde es aebr niemals anders aufbauen. Na gut der Standard Giant Steuersatz ist nicht so ne Wucht und Kleinkram kann noch verbessert werden aber ich würde sagen für mich ist es nahezu perfekt. 

Ohne Disks würde ich aber nimmer auskommen und ich wohne im absoluten Flachland. Ist genauso ein Komfortpunkt wie ne Federgabel. Übrigens die Skareb Super ist klasse in dem Bike. Auch die 100 mm erträgt es gut. 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## GlanDas (13. Februar 2005)

Duke Lion schrieb:
			
		

> Eeendlich fertig!!!



den gleichen flaschenhalter hab ich auch...nur hab ich dei Flasche wo leigen gelassen...
...nicht das das einer falsch versteht...sie ist nicht rausgefallen  
wie viel haste bezahlt für einen Halter?


----------



## headbug (13. Februar 2005)

Hey habe gerade erst auf die Flaschenhalter geachtet, die hatte ich auch mal annen BIke aber das war derbeläßtig wenn man mal eben rumgurken wollte mit *normaler* Hose dann blieb die da immer dran hängen...

@King Fly; die frage war glaube ich nciht an mich aber ich habe damals 9.99 Dm dafür gegeben


----------



## Wald-Schrat (13. Februar 2005)

@duke Lion: dein bike wäre ne gute Grundlage für meine Vision vom koplett silbernen Bike   

Mein eigenes is zwar weiß-blau-schwarz, aber so n komplett silbernes bike fänd ich mal ne geile Aktion!

Cockpit, Vorbau, Steuersatz, Sattel, Felgen und Kettenblätter müßten noch in silber und fertig wärs   
Nur bei Reifen müßte man halt zwangsweise ne Ausnahme machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (13. Februar 2005)

headbug schrieb:
			
		

> 9.99 Dm dafür gegeben



und ich habs 12  für bezahlt


----------



## BiermannFreund (13. Februar 2005)

Hey, genau mein Rahmen Duke Lion 

Und son Elite Flaschenhalter hab ich in schwarz *G*
Meiner hat übrigens auch nur 9,99 gekostet   


habe heute übrigens mal gewogen, stolze 12,3 Kilo   
Aba naja, Mir machts Spaß


----------



## Duke Lion (13. Februar 2005)

Für die Flaschenhalter habe ich 9,- gezahlt...

Wenn mal wieder Geld da ist, (so ca. 06   ) gibts noch ne kleine Gewichtskur mit Xpedos Mag/Ti (-130g) und Tunes Wasserträger (-140g).
Dann bin ich bei 9,5


----------



## BiermannFreund (13. Februar 2005)

Kuhl 
naja, ich könnt auch ne Menge sparen 
Disc-Bremse wiegt ne Menge, mein LRS is tubeless und nich schwer, und das ein oder andere Teil kannich auch noch leichter machen 
Aber möcht ich momentan garnicht.
unter 11 Wäre zwar schön, aber hey, es fährt ^_^


----------



## kastel67 (13. Februar 2005)

Duke Lion schrieb:
			
		

> Tunes Wasserträger (-140g).


Moin,

Tune Wasserträger hatte ich auch mal am MTB. Als ich dann beim ersten Marathon mit den Dingern aus der Verpflegungsstelle raus bin habe ich erst etwas dümmlich geguckt als die Austauschflasche nicht in den Halter paßte und mir dann ein Loch in den Bauch geärgert das die Tune Flasche weg war. Ja ja da war ich noch jung und unerfahren.

Gruß k67


----------



## Duke Lion (13. Februar 2005)

Ja ja, die konischen Flaschen...

Das ist natürlich richtig blöd und war auch der Grund warum ich die Tune nicht genommen habe. Die Ciussi sehen auch sehr geil aus und passen super ins "Silberpfeil"-Konzept.
Aber schwer sind die Teile...

Das mit den Wechselflaschen ist aber auch so ne Sache, ich meine bei wie vielen MR´s gibts wechselflaschen??
Ich kenne nur 2 und zur not Stopf ich eine Flasche hinten rein oder halte halt an und lasse mir die Pulle auffüllen. Die paar Sekunden...
Ob ich jetzt auf Platz 42 oder 53 lande ist mir recht Wurst.


----------



## Captain S (13. Februar 2005)

kastel67 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Tune Wasserträger hatte ich auch mal am MTB. Als ich dann beim ersten Marathon mit den Dingern aus der Verpflegungsstelle raus bin habe ich erst etwas dümmlich geguckt als die Austauschflasche nicht in den Halter paßte und mir dann ein Loch in den Bauch geärgert das die Tune Flasche weg war. Ja ja da war ich noch jung und unerfahren.
> 
> Gruß k67



Zu jung um vorher nen anderen Flaschenhalter zu montieren oder zu unerfahren um zu wissen, dass Tune konische Flaschen benutzt


----------



## Weirdo (14. Februar 2005)

Na, dann will ich euch auch mal mein Bike präsentieren - noch keinen Meter gefahren, dafür aber heftigst eingestaubt (steht schon fast zwei Monate tatenlos   im Keller rum)


----------



## Jolly Rogers (14. Februar 2005)

@Weirdo:

Das Teil muss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 SOFORT AN DIE FRISCHE LUFT


----------



## Weirdo (14. Februar 2005)

@Jolly Rogers: 
Das Ding kommt mir erst auf die Straße, wenn das Streusalz restlos wech is  .
Bei diesen Bedingungen nehm ich lieber noch meine alte Kiste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## headbug (14. Februar 2005)

Das nen ich Quälerei, ein so junges bike braucht viel ausfahrt, sonst stirbt es


----------



## TinaS (14. Februar 2005)

Weirdo schrieb:
			
		

> Na, dann will ich euch auch mal mein Bike präsentieren - noch keinen Meter gefahren, dafür aber heftigst eingestaubt (steht schon fast zwei Monate tatenlos   im Keller rum)



Hey, schönes Teil.

Bevor du es verstauben lässt, leih es doch einfach mir, ich fahr es dir ein


----------



## abbath (14. Februar 2005)

Weirdo schrieb:
			
		

> @Jolly Rogers:
> Das Ding kommt mir erst auf die Straße, wenn das Streusalz restlos wech is  .



du sollst damit ja auch nicht auf der straße fahren...
BTW bis das streusalz dein rad fertig gemacht hat (vorausgesetzt du pflegst es (klares wasser für das ganze rad und den antrieb mit nem trockenen lappen reinigen, danach etwas gutes (!) öl fertig ), hast du dir schon ein neues ausgeguckt


----------



## 007ike (14. Februar 2005)

Ich bin zwar auch noch nicht ganz fertig, abber ich konnte mich jetzt nicht mehr beherrschen!  
Bin mal aufs wiegen gespannt  








bitte entschuldigt das Gerümpelbild, ist das erste, weitere werden folgen


----------



## Deleted 8297 (14. Februar 2005)

Neben dem Gerümpel wäre es auch ganz nett die Bilder vor dem Einstellen mit einem Tool zu bearbeiten, dass Kontrast und helligkeit stimmen. Ich wollte grad schon die Taschenlampe herauskramen.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (14. Februar 2005)

@ike007: also ich kann alles sehen, sehr schönes Rad!

@Carnifex: Grauer Star?


----------



## Einheimischer (14. Februar 2005)

@Canifex

wie wär's mal mit Monitor kalibrieren? 

@007ike

Hui, das sieht ja jetzt richtig klasse aus mit der schwarzen Gabel und dann noch die Stütze und der Sattel...  
Mach fertig und schies mal ein paar Detailfotos!!!

Grüße.


----------



## IGGY (14. Februar 2005)

Schöne Sattelstütze   
Was wiegt die denn?


----------



## 007ike (15. Februar 2005)

Sattelstütze wiegt 182g

Mir gefällt das bike auch richtig gut. Ich finde Focus hat mit diesem Rahmen wirklich was edles im Programm, auch wenn die Marke wenig "Spirit" oder "Klutstatus" hat.
@Einheimischer, ja Griffe fehlen noch, hab da die WCS Dinger, will aber die Corratec, da leichter und sie liegen mir. Auf die Gabel bin ich echt mal gespannt. Und einen Carbonflaschenhalten gibts noch, denke das müßte jetzt ganz gut passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner_gs (15. Februar 2005)

Bei den Corratec-Griffen musst du aber Vorsichtig sein: Die verdrehen sich sehr leicht, bei mir hat nur Patex Abhilfe geschafft, alles andere hat nichts geholfen.


----------



## toncoc (15. Februar 2005)

@ TinaS
Bevor du es verstauben lässt, leih es doch einfach mir, ich fahr es dir ein 

Jetzt von Dirt auf CC umsteigen?


----------



## roadrunner_gs (15. Februar 2005)

Hier musste gleich mal mein Geschenk an meine Freundin zum Valentinstag ausprobieren - mit Sucherkameras komme ich aber wohl nicht so ganz klar, da fehlt Sattel und Lenker 
In Extremgroß auch noch in meiner Galerie.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (15. Februar 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> @Canifex
> 
> wie wär's mal mit Monitor kalibrieren?
> 
> Grüße.



Ne, das hilft nichts, der Kontrast ist schon auf höchster Stufe und wenn ich dann die Helligkeit hoch reguliere, wird´s komplett unansehnlich.


----------



## Ampelhasser (15. Februar 2005)

Hi,

mein HT nach einigen kleineren Umbauten ( Shimano 520, Amoeba Scud Lenker u. Barends, Ritchey WCS Stütze u. Vorbau)





Schönen Gruß

Jens


----------



## Dædalus (16. Februar 2005)

​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pevloc (16. Februar 2005)

Doch, nicht schlecht! Gefällt mir gut vom optischen!
Wenn du dann nohc dein schön passendes Trikot anhasst, biste der King auf dem Trail!  
#Siehr richtig racig aus! Jetzt noch ein Bild in Natura! Das wäre schön!


----------



## Dædalus (16. Februar 2005)

Bild in Natura kommt natürlich - nur momentan gibt die Kulisse ausser Schneematsch nicht. Aber danke fürs positive Feedback   

D


----------



## polo (16. Februar 2005)

Ich finde das Stevens grundsätzlich auch schön, muß aber ein wenig motzen: Es sind zu viele Silbertöne im Spiel (Hinterbau, Gabel, Sattelstütze, Kurbel, Felgen). Abhilfe? Unbedingt eine schwarze Sattelstütze, vielleicht schwarzen LRS, dann sieht das Ganze homogener aus.


----------



## Sahnie (16. Februar 2005)

Ne, das passt schon durch den silbernen Hinterbau.

Ich finde es nur komisch, dass mittlerweile jede noch so kleine Komponente teurer als der Rahmen ist. Ist das ein IBC-Phänomen?


----------



## murd0c (16. Februar 2005)

Dann will ich meine Lieselotte nochmal zum besten geben.
Das sind Bilder nach meiner letzten Schneetour
das Bike sah zwischenburch noch derber aus - die komplette gabel war voll mit schnee 














Und so sieht es im Sommer aus


----------



## Pevloc (16. Februar 2005)

Sorry, dein Bike find ich jetzt nicht so toll, aber deine Sigantur ist mal super fett!

Dein Sattel hat irgendwie ne komische Stellung, tut das nicht weh?
Gabeln mit diesem Gummischutz sehe nauch nicht so toll aus!
Bärentatze? Hoffentlich nur im Winter/Schnee!

Aber auf jeden Fall kann man da mit wenig Geld noch ne Menge rausholen!


----------



## murd0c (16. Februar 2005)

Das war nur im sommer mit der Sattelstellung
oben ist er ja schon anders...

Kann ich die Schutzkappen der gabel einfach entfernen ??

Ja bärentatzen bleiben wohl dran
möchte keine klickpedale bzw. kann mir im moment eh keine leisten


----------



## Pevloc (16. Februar 2005)

Da gibts geteilte Meinungen drÃ¼ber: Die einen Sagen darunter sammelt isch eh der Dreck, die anderen sagen Es sammelt sich ohne die Teilen mehr Dreck!

Was ist den bei dir drunter, direkt die Standrohre oder sind da die Stahlfedern aussen?

Wenn da die Standrohre sind, wÃ¼rde ich sie abmachen, keine einigemassen moderne/hochwertige Gabel hat diesen Schutz, und geht trotzdem nicht kaputt!

Klickies? 25â¬ Pedal + 50â¬ Schuh, ist meiner Meinung nach nicht zuviel!


----------



## joob45 (16. Februar 2005)

nagelneu frisch vom händler und noch nicht benutzt.


----------



## murd0c (16. Februar 2005)

naja gut
75  finde ich ganz schön heftig
und ich komme mit den tatzen gut klar


Morgen schaue ich mal nach der Gabel
denke aber, dass die standrohre direkt drunter liegen
die frage ist, ob die silberne gabel dann noch gut aussieht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (16. Februar 2005)

Jo die Signatur ist endgeil


----------



## IGGY (16. Februar 2005)

joob45 schrieb:
			
		

> nagelneu frisch vom händler und noch nicht benutzt.


Das ist meiner Meinung nach kein CC Bike. Eher ein Tourer.


----------



## lelebebbel (16. Februar 2005)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Da gibts geteilte Meinungen drüber: Die einen Sagen darunter sammelt isch eh der Dreck, die anderen sagen Es sammelt sich ohne die Teilen mehr Dreck!
> 
> Was ist den bei dir drunter, direkt die Standrohre oder sind da die Stahlfedern aussen?
> 
> Wenn da die Standrohre sind, würde ich sie abmachen, keine einigemassen moderne/hochwertige Gabel hat diesen Schutz, und geht trotzdem nicht kaputt!



diesen tipp NICHT beachten!!!!

erstens gab es nie ne gabel wo die federn "aussen" gewesen wären. da sind immer die standrohre drunter.

zweitens haben das die modernen gabeln nicht, aber die haben dafür vernünftige schmutzabstreifringe und bessere dichtungen. 
wenn deine gabel so faltenbälge hat, ist das ein sicheres zeichen, dass sie auf keinen fall geeignete schmutzabstreifer hat, *und somit die faltenbälge braucht.*

das argument gegen die dinger lautet, dass sich darunter schmutz sammeln kann - stimmt, muss man daher manchmal putzen. aber weglassen darf man sie schon garnicht, wenn die gabel nicht von vornerein dafür ausgelegt ist!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (16. Februar 2005)

joob45 schrieb:
			
		

> nagelneu frisch vom händler und noch nicht benutzt.



wenn ich jetzt gemein wäre, würde ich sagen: dann kannst du es sicher wieder zurückgeben  
Das Bike  an sich ist überhaupt nicht mein Fall, sorry und ich gebe IGGY Recht, für mich ist das auch überhaupt kein CC-Bike, aber korrigiere doch wenigstens deine Sattelposition.

@murd0c

die 75 Euro würden sich aber ganz sicher lohnen, evtl. gehts über Ebay auch noch etwas günstiger. Die Gummiteile würde ich auch drann lassen.

Grüße.


----------



## checky (17. Februar 2005)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Da gibts geteilte Meinungen drüber: Die einen Sagen darunter sammelt isch eh der Dreck, die anderen sagen Es sammelt sich ohne die Teilen mehr Dreck!
> 
> Was ist den bei dir drunter, direkt die Standrohre oder sind da die Stahlfedern aussen?
> 
> Wenn da die Standrohre sind, würde ich sie abmachen, keine einigemassen moderne/hochwertige Gabel hat diesen Schutz, und geht trotzdem nicht kaputt!



Holla ... Wenn Du keinen genauen Plan von der Materie hast, dann gib doch bitte nicht solche zerstörerischen Tipps !!   

Federn direkt unter den Faltenbelägen gab es nie & gibt es nicht & wird es nie geben. Da sind immer die Standrohre drunter. 
Die Faltenbeläge an einigen Gabeln sind wichtig & gehören dort auch hin, da diese Gabeln an andere Stelle etwas gespart haben, nämlich an den Hauptdichtungen. Entfernst Du die Faltenbeläge ohne andere, bessere Hauptdichtungen zu montieren ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis Deine Standrohre kleine Kratzer bekommen die immer schlimmer werden & irgendwann die Beschichtung der Standrohre völlig hinüber ist.


----------



## Frank´n Furter (17. Februar 2005)

Im Aufbau befindlich:



















....


----------



## 007ike (17. Februar 2005)

SCHÖN!


----------



## Hugo (17. Februar 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich jetzt gemein wäre, würde ich sagen: dann kannst du es sicher wieder zurückgeben
> Das Bike  an sich ist überhaupt nicht mein Fall, sorry und ich gebe IGGY Recht, für mich ist das auch überhaupt kein CC-Bike, aber korrigiere doch wenigstens deine Sattelposition.



meiner meinung nach sind min. 80% der bikes hier im thread keine cc bikes und maximal 2% "kunstwerke", und weiter?

ich find das rad hier wesenlich angebrachter als die meisten andern, und ob damit nun cc gefahrn wird oder eher touren...ich wuerd ma sagen, dass bestimmt immer noch der fahrer, oder?  

DAs SOBE find ich cool....is eine der wenigen lackierungen die man trotz farbe sich laenger anguggen kann ohne n kotzkrampf zu bekommen


----------



## 007ike (17. Februar 2005)

Genau weil ich vor 2 Jahren dachte man sieht sich schnell an der Frabe satt hab ich mir keins gekauft. Tsja und jetzt nach 2 Jahren, immer wenn ich eins sehe denke ich, ja, dat paßt! Wirklich gelungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## müsing (17. Februar 2005)

@Frank´n Furter: coole farbe


----------



## mauntenbeiker (17. Februar 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> meiner meinung nach sind min. 80% der bikes hier im thread keine cc bikes und maximal 2% "kunstwerke", und weiter?
> 
> ich find das rad hier wesenlich angebrachter als die meisten andern, und ob damit nun cc gefahrn wird oder eher touren...



...da sind wir uns einig - so eng sollte man das nicht sehen (...so lange hier keine 20-kilo-downhill-monster gepostet werden...)
...aber dieses votec-design ist echt irgendwie ...na sagen wir "gewöhnungsbedürftig"   ...irgendwie "optisch unsportlich"   ...oder so ähnlich


----------



## Priester (17. Februar 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> meiner meinung nach sind min. 80% der bikes hier im thread keine cc bikes und maximal 2% "kunstwerke", und weiter?
> 
> ...und ob damit nun cc gefahrn wird oder eher touren...




Was bitte macht den nun ein Bike zum CC-Rad und was unterscheidet den cc von Touren fahren?


----------



## Edith L. (17. Februar 2005)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry *bugmtb*, ich musste das Bild hier für Dich einfach mal reinstellen - das hebt das Niveau im Rumgespamme der letzten Wochen wieder um Lichtjahre.
> 
> Einfach nur wunderschön!



Noch mal zur Wiederholung und Definition! Diese Dinger erfüllen mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit beide Voraussetzungen: cc-bike und Kunstwerk! 

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## mauntenbeiker (17. Februar 2005)

Priester schrieb:
			
		

> Was bitte macht den nun ein Bike zum CC-Rad und was unterscheidet den cc von Touren fahren?



...das hatten wir schon mal...  
...einer wollte damals nur bikes zulassen, die mindestens ein cc-rennen oder einen marathon mitgemacht haben - ist natürlich völliger quatsch! 1. fahren bei rennen auch viele "exoten" mit und... 2. kennen den wahren unterschied zwischen cross-country-, marathon-, touren-, enduro- und nostress-bikes nur die einschlägigen mags  
dieser mega-thread (viertausenddreihundertundsiebzehn antworten) lebt von die vielfalt - weiter so


----------



## checky (17. Februar 2005)

& wieder: das sind so ziemlich die schönsten Bikes die ich hier gesehen habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pevloc (17. Februar 2005)

> erstens gab es nie ne gabel wo die federn "aussen" gewesen wären. da sind immer die standrohre drunter.



Bei meiner billigen alten Suntour ist es aber so!!!

@Checky


> Holla ... Wenn Du keinen genauen Plan von der Materie hast, dann gib doch bitte nicht solche zerstörerischen Tipps !!



Du hast anscheinend keinen Plan!
siehe oben!
Bei meiner SunTour ist es defenitiv so! Ist zwar ne Schrott Gabel, aber es ist halt so!

Aber das mit den Abstreifern habe ich echt nicht bedacht.
Aber ich denke, wenn der Schmutz durch den zusätzlichen Gummidüberzug kommt, kommt er so oder so in die Gabel.


----------



## Sahnie (17. Februar 2005)

Jau, kann ich als Sachverständiger bezeugen, war auch mal in der Bike abgebildet.

Und ich glaube, die Faltenbälge würden auch bei den neuen Gabeln für eine deutliche Verlängerung der Lebenserwartung sorgen. Aber es sind halt billig gesparte 100 Gramm.


----------



## cluso (17. Februar 2005)

Servus,

wenn interessieren die sch***** Faltenbälge 

Bilder Bilder Bilder.

Das SoBe wird gut, vorallem richtig teuer 

Gruß


----------



## Hugo (17. Februar 2005)

jo...die ritchey's erfuellen beide kriterien mindestens 100%ig

n cc rad is n rad welches von geometrie, ausstattung und ergonomie cc-tauglich ist...meine meinung.
n kunstwerk is n rad bei dem alle teile sowohl optisch als auch funktionell zueinander passen und ganz wichtig...es muss etwas einmaliges sein...n schwarzer rahmen mit silbernen teilen kann zwar gut aussehn, aber hat mit nem unstwerk zo viel zu tun wie n polaroid mit nem picasso

da haben c-dale fahrer n grossen vorteil...die gabeln passen meistens optisch sehr gut zu den raedern ohne dabei monoton einfarbig zu sein wie bei allen andern herstellern  

man koennt ja ma n thread aufmachen(wohlim leichtbauforum) mit der auflage dass min. 3 teile von hand und durch den besitzer veraendert wurden, dass min. 3 teile absolut leichtbau sein muessen und dass min. drei teile einfach nur schoen sein muessen...alles andere wird gnadenlos geloescht


----------



## Einheimischer (17. Februar 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> meiner meinung nach sind min. 80% der bikes hier im thread keine cc bikes und maximal 2% "kunstwerke", und weiter?
> 
> ich find das rad hier wesenlich angebrachter als die meisten andern, und ob damit nun cc gefahrn wird oder eher touren...ich wuerd ma sagen, dass bestimmt immer noch der fahrer, oder?
> 
> DAs SOBE find ich cool....is eine der wenigen lackierungen die man trotz farbe sich laenger anguggen kann ohne n kotzkrampf zu bekommen



Hab ich geschrieben das es hier nichts zu suchen hat? Ganz Recht wir hatten das Thema schonmal und dabei kam auch raus, das durchaus Kritik erwünscht ist, ich habe lediglich zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass das Bike nicht so MEIN Fall ist und das es für MICH kein CC-Bike, ist joob45 wird es sicherlich gefallen und wissen wozu er es einsetzt, sonst hätte er es ja nicht gekauft  

Ui Frank´n Furter du hast eines der wenigen CD's das mir gefällt, Das Scalpel in Sobe Lackierung - echt schön! Normalerweise ist CD ja nicht so MEIN Fall  
Wie ich sehe fehlt dir auch noch die Kurbel, was kommt den drann?

Grüße.


----------



## Hugo (17. Februar 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich geschrieben das es hier nichts zu suchen hat? Ganz Recht wir hatten das Thema schonmal und dabei kam auch raus, das durchaus Kritik erwünscht ist, ich habe lediglich zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass das Bike nicht so MEIN Fall ist und das es für MICH kein CC-Bike, ist joob45 wird es sicherlich gefallen und wissen wozu er es einsetzt, sonst hätte er es ja nicht gekauft
> 
> Ui Frank´n Furter du hast eines der wenigen CD's das mir gefällt, Das Scalpel in Sobe Lackierung - echt schön! Normalerweise ist CD ja nicht so MEIN Fall
> Wie ich sehe fehlt dir auch noch die Kurbel, was kommt den drann?
> ...



ja hast du...du hast geschrieben dass es deiner meinung nach kein cc bike is was im umkerhschluss heisst dass es in deinen augen in dem thread nix verloren hat...is ja schliesslich n CC-Kunstwerke thread  

jetz nur nich so unschuldig tun


----------



## Frank´n Furter (17. Februar 2005)

@Einheimischer:

Ich verbaue erstmal die Teile von meinem alten Rad (siehe mein Fotoalbum). Deshalb kommt erstmal meine alte XT-Kurbel ran, aber diese wird wahrscheinlich einer XTR-Kurbel weichen und die Louise-Bremsen werden durch Martas ersetzt.




...


----------



## Einheimischer (17. Februar 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> ja hast du...du hast geschrieben dass es deiner meinung nach kein cc bike is was im umkerhschluss heisst dass es in deinen augen in dem thread nix verloren hat...is ja schliesslich n CC-Kunstwerke thread
> 
> jetz nur nich so unschuldig tun



ja hab ich geschrieben, weshalb es nicht mein Fall ist. Was du daraus interpretierst ist dein Problem 

Ich tue nicht unschuldig, ich bin's!


----------



## abbath (17. Februar 2005)

SOBE ist klasse - Warum Lefty statt Fatty?


----------



## Frank´n Furter (17. Februar 2005)

1.) Weil die an meinem alten Rad dran war
2.) weil mich die Lefty noch nie im Stich gelassen hat, im Gegensatz zur Fatty  



...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 1655 (17. Februar 2005)

Ein Bild eines kleinen Details.

Den Rest Poste ich hier nicht weil irgendwo ist es ja schon zu sehen.







In meiner Galerie sind noch ein paar aber die kennt ja eh jeder hier schon


----------



## skyline (17. Februar 2005)

Frank´n Furter schrieb:
			
		

> 2.) weil mich die Lefty noch nie im Stich gelassen hat, im Gegensatz zur Fatty



Schon mal ne Lefty und ne Fatty auf gehabt? Beides das gleiche...


----------



## abbath (17. Februar 2005)

hmm lefty hat ne feder - fatty ist nur heiße luft...
find die fatty trotzdem besser/schöner - auch wenn die lefty schon ne show ist...


----------



## Running Man (17. Februar 2005)

abbath schrieb:
			
		

> hmm lefty hat ne feder - fatty ist nur heiße luft...
> find die fatty trotzdem besser/schöner - auch wenn die lefty schon ne show ist...




Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber jedes mal wenn ich mir ne Lefty so ansehe, fällt mir sofort der Begriff  "Amputation" ein. 

Wie bereits von anderen schon zum Audruck gebracht: SoBe Lack ist schon sehr gelungen.

Gruß, Running


Noch was: Lasst mal die ewige Diskussion was nun ein Kunstwerk ist und was nicht. Da WIRD es nie eine gemeinsame Meinung geben! Ende. Jeder hat seine eigene Vorstellung vom Kunstbegriff. Geld ausgeben für teuere Teile kann jeder, das ist definitiv KEINE Kunst!


----------



## Fat_Tony (17. Februar 2005)

Frank´n Furter schrieb:
			
		

> Im Aufbau befindlich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hach, cannondale *seufz*...
was issn das für eine lefty???ist das nen eightyaid aufkleber???


----------



## der alte ron (17. Februar 2005)

mauntenbeiker schrieb:
			
		

> ...das hatten wir schon mal...
> ...einer wollte damals nur bikes zulassen, die mindestens ein cc-rennen oder einen marathon mitgemacht haben - ist natürlich völliger quatsch! 1. fahren bei rennen auch viele "exoten" mit und... 2. kennen den wahren unterschied zwischen cross-country-, marathon-, touren-, enduro- und nostress-bikes nur die einschlägigen mags
> dieser mega-thread (viertausenddreihundertundsiebzehn antworten) lebt von die vielfalt - weiter so


 
Das war übrigens ich ! 
Nun , über die vielfalt hier ließe sich auch wieder streiten ... und dieses forum hat sowieso selten nur noch mit seiner ursrünglichen bezeichnung zu tun , also lassen wir das !
Im 1.) wäre übrigens kein wiederspruch und 2.) ist mir egal und hoffentlich auch den meisten hier !



@frank n' furter : Ein sobe scalpel ist immer wieder einfach nur geil !! Schön !



@all : ich finde dieses bild sollte ein mal pro seite gepostet werden , nur so als denkanstoß ...







... 

nikolay


----------



## xc-mtb (17. Februar 2005)

Sweet Moots,
den wahren Wert eines Moots kann man aber nicht in fiskalischen Dimensionen messen! Hatte mal nen Vorbau, Lenker und ne Sattelstütze, diese Schweißnähte sind einfach zum ...........HHHHaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

ILOW´EM      (Wer jetzt den Schreibfehler findet darf ihn behalten!!!)

Ich kann mich noch gut an den YBB-Test erinnern in der Bike 5/96, einfach ein Traum.

Matze 

derderwennerzuvielgeldhataucheinMOOTSkauftundganzganzschönmacht


----------



## Einheimischer (17. Februar 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> @all : ich finde dieses bild sollte ein mal pro seite gepostet werden , nur so als denkanstoß ...
> 
> nikolay



Blos nicht  jedesmal wenn ich die Bikes sehe, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken meine Freundin zu verlassen und mit den Ritcheys durchzubrennen  

Grüße.


----------



## Frank´n Furter (18. Februar 2005)

@skyline:
ja, ich bn schon 3 Jahre Fatty gefahren bevor ich auf Lefty umgestiegen bin. In dieser Zeit hatte ich nur Ärger mit der Gabel. Ich denke ich hatte ne Montagsgabel erwischt...

@Fat_Toni:
das ist eine Lefty DLR Titanium. Der Aufkleber ist von "eighty-aid". Den haben die mir "draufgepappt" als ich meine Gabel dort zum Service hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeathMagick (18. Februar 2005)

So, mal meins, frisch ausm Kreissaal entbunden:


----------



## Pevloc (18. Februar 2005)

So Kindaz!
Noch mal nen Bild von meinem Low-Budget-CC(für mich Kunstwerk)-MTB!
Mit richtigem Dreck und Schnee!

Mittlerweile is nen SLR, RItchey WCS BarEnds, ContinentalExplorer mit Michelin Latex drauf und der Spacerturm weg!










So jetzt könnt ihr aufhören zu lachen! Und mich fertig machen!


----------



## Pevloc (18. Februar 2005)

Das Cube sieht richtig gut aus!  

Den breiten Riser find ich aber nicht so schick, ich hätte ne schmale Flatbar mit BarEnds drangeknallt.

Was noch fehlt ist ordentlicher Dreck!


----------



## roadrunner_gs (18. Februar 2005)

Das ist kein Riser am Cube sondern ein normaler - 8° vermute ich mal - lenker der einfach falsch montiert ist: Mit der Biegung nach Oben anstatt nach Hinten.


----------



## Einheimischer (18. Februar 2005)

Das Cube ist mal richtig schön, mit den Teilen dürfte es auch richtig leicht sein, was wiegts denn?
Endlich wieder jemand der weiss was gut ist und die alte XTR und V-Brakes einsetzt   
Tuningtip - Mach die Ganganzeigen ab.

Grüße.


----------



## DeathMagick (18. Februar 2005)

Also Jungs, der Lenker isn Syntace Duraflite Carbon Superbend mit 9°, damit wir den Riser ausm Weg geräumt haben. Dann, ich frag mich immer wie die Leute ihre Lenker montieren, ich hab meine eigene Philosophie, nämlich drehe ich den so, dass die Biegung genau längs der Richtung der Arme geht, also wenn sozusagen meine Arme auf den Lenker "gucken", dann sehen die keinen Knick. Ich finde dass nur so der 9°-Knick nen Sinn hat, find ich so bequemer und ist besser als Biogrip.

Zum Gewicht: Klar ist leicht schön, aber beim Biken will ich noch was sehen wo ich rumschalte, also bleibt die Anzeige dran. Dann könnte ich sicher noch Gewicht an der Stütze, den Griffen und so sparen, aber Thomson schaut am besten aus, hat ne gute Klemmung und is dick, bei Use z.B. müßte ich Adapter nehmen, und so ne dürrwenstige 27,2er, nee danke. 

Übrigens ist die STI und des Schaltwerk von `97, also ich fahr immer noch 8-fach, is leichter, und tollerweise geht die 9-fach-Kette saugut auf 8-fach-Kassetten, besser als die 8er-Ketten, die sind lauter...


Gewicht: 9497 g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (18. Februar 2005)

DeathMagick , ja du darfst dein bike hier reinstellen . 
Pevlok , du darfst deins wieder löschen ! ... ...




... ... naaa guuuut , lass es drin . 


Das cube gefällt mir auch richtig gut . Das hat klasse . 
Findest du den lenker so bequemer ? ....

... edit : du hast es grad geschrieben .

nikolay


----------



## Kendooo (18. Februar 2005)

Also bis auf die Scheiben gefällt mir das Radon echt gut.
Bei welchem Preis bist du denn rausgekommen?


----------



## Deleted 8297 (18. Februar 2005)

@ DeathMagick

Die FSA Team Issue ist für mich ja auch immer noch auf der "Habenwollen" Liste, wo hast du die den besorgt und wieviel bezahlt.

Mein Rad ist momentan grad im Umbau, wenn´s fertig ist kommt auch´n pic her.


----------



## DeathMagick (18. Februar 2005)

250 incl. Innenlager (Octalink XTR) beim großen E


----------



## Pevloc (18. Februar 2005)

@der alte ron: NEIN! Es bleibst drin! Ausser nen admin löscht es...
@kendoo: DEr Preis? Sag ich nicht  

Was hast den gegen die Scheiben, ok ist nur ne billige Julie, 
 , kann mir nichts besseres im Moment leisten.


----------



## atua (18. Februar 2005)

das cube ist wunderbar. sehr schöne parts, die kurbel und überhaupt so ziemlich alles andere auch. meine deore   kurbel soll mal der fsa team issue platz machen...   wirklich gelungenes bike


----------



## derflormann (18. Februar 2005)

@ Carnifex:

Was baust`n du um  

df


----------



## Otti (18. Februar 2005)

Obwohl ich kein wirklicher fan von Cube bin:  echt schönes bike!  erste sahen!


----------



## emizneo (18. Februar 2005)

Hi,
hier mal ein bunter Vogel.
viel Spaß beim darüber aufregen


----------



## der alte ron (18. Februar 2005)

emizneo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> hier mal ein bunter Vogel.
> viel Spaß beim darüber aufregen


 

Kann der auch sprechen ?  
An diesem rad gehört die schaltung entfernt , dann  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (18. Februar 2005)

@Pevloc

Wie issn die sitzposition auf dem radon?
gestreckt aufrecht?


----------



## Deleted 8297 (18. Februar 2005)

derflormann schrieb:
			
		

> @ Carnifex:
> 
> Was baust`n du um
> 
> df



Reifen
Schläuche
Sattel
Pedale
Lenker
Vorbau
Kassette
Sattelklemme
ein paar Schräubchen

=> geilere Optik, > 500g Ersparnis!


----------



## Nihil Baxter (18. Februar 2005)

Hier mal meine Art der Resteverwertung: Aus diversen, ausgemusterten Parts meiner anderen Bikes, einem neuen Rahmen sowie einigen neuen Parts (LX 05 Kurbel, WCS-Stütze) habe ich dieses HT aufgebaut (Auf dem Pic fehlt noch Kette, Kassette und Shifter).


----------



## felixthewolf (18. Februar 2005)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal meine Art der Resteverwertung: Aus diversen, ausgemusterten Parts meiner anderen Bikes, einem neuen Rahmen sowie einigen neuen Parts (LX 05 Kurbel, WCS-Stütze) habe ich dieses HT aufgebaut (Auf dem Pic fehlt noch Kette, Kassette und Shifter).



ist ja nicht zu fassen:

-teileverwertung
-neuer rahmen
-WCS-stütze gekauft
-LX kurbel und shifter dazu

bei den eingang-radlern wäre da nun wieder eine copyright-verletzung 






hier ists nen lustiger zufall 

gruss, felix


----------



## GlanDas (18. Februar 2005)

nicht schlecht nicht schlecht


----------



## Nihil Baxter (18. Februar 2005)

die Parallelen sind verblüffend. Auch bei mir kommen LX Shifter dran. Aber Avid SD 7 sind bei dir nicht verbaut?!


----------



## Pevloc (18. Februar 2005)

@KinG Fly: Wenn du den Lenker so wie ich hast sitzt schon relativ flach. Das Oberrohr ist aber nicht besonders lang!


----------



## Jackass1987 (18. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

hatte auch schon mit den Gedanken gespielt, mir ein Cube Elite SC Rahmen zu holen. Doch der Preis hat mich doch dann ein bissl abgeschreckt und ich bin doch beim Giant XTC Hybrid gelandet. Im Nachhinein betrachtet doch die bessere Wahl vermute ich. Gewicht sollte fast noch besser sein 

Ich könnte mir nur vorstellen, dass das Cube mit DIsks wie ner Marta noch besser wäre. 

SInd das eigentlich American Classic Naben ? Ich fahre die nämlich auch als Disk-Version und bin höchst zufrieden. 

WIe schwer ist das Cube ? Müsste doch in Richtung 9,0 bis 9,3 kg gehen oder ?

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## felixthewolf (18. Februar 2005)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> die Parallelen sind verblüffend. Auch bei mir kommen LX Shifter dran. Aber Avid SD 7 sind bei dir nicht verbaut?!



doch  *indeckunggeh*

felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstb (18. Februar 2005)

Nach so viel Fotorealismus-was haltet Ihr von etwas Installationskunst?






*Matschecke*
karstb, 2005

(Frei nach J. Beuys)​


----------



## Pevloc (18. Februar 2005)

Drogenopfer?


----------



## Nihil Baxter (18. Februar 2005)

Die Inspiration ist nicht zu verleugnen. Das Original ist "Fettecke" von Beuys. Evtl war Beuys ein Solinger?!


----------



## der alte ron (19. Februar 2005)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> hier ists nen lustiger zufall
> 
> gruss, felix


 
Felix , warum eigentlich noch so ein rad ?

Nicht das es mich etwas angehen würde


----------



## felixthewolf (19. Februar 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Felix , warum eigentlich noch so ein rad ?
> 
> Nicht das es mich etwas angehen würde



wieso "noch so ein rad"?

das ist mein trainingsbike
das Giant ist inzwische zu schade um es bei jedem wetter aus dem stall zu lassen, deswegn hab ich mir mit wenig finaziellem aufwand dieses bike aufgebaut.
ist ausserdem ne ganz andere gewichtsklasse, wiegt 9,25kg 

felix


----------



## der alte ron (19. Februar 2005)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> das ist mein trainingsbike
> das Giant ist inzwische zu schade um es bei jedem wetter aus dem stall zu lassen, ... felix


 
Wir alle werden eben älter und sentimentaler   .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jolly Rogers (19. Februar 2005)

Hier ein kleines Update vom Bike das heute die ersten 60 Kilometer hinter sich hat. Der Umwerfer ist angebracht und die Züge wurden gegen Jagwire getauscht.


----------



## xc-mtb (19. Februar 2005)

Schönes Bike

Noch ein paar Tips:
Der Vorbau steht ja auf -6 bis-8 Grad, vielleicht umdrehen und dann den Gabelschaft kürzen, ist dann ohne die Spacer leichter. Züge kann man dann vielleicht auch noch kürzen. Nen schwarzer Sattel wäre auch nett. Best for the End: Aufkleber des Rahmens in Gabelaufkleberfarbe. Besser so als anders herum.  

Sonst ist es jetzt schon einfach schön. Black seems nice

CUIP

Matze


----------



## abbath (19. Februar 2005)

der sattel käme in schwarz besser, ebenso die spacer. die züge sind zu lang und die griffe sehen so aus, als würden sie sich leicht verdrehen.

mir würden barends fehlen.

ansonsten find ich es ganz gut, daß der rote schriftzug vom rahmen auch auf der kurbel ist. trotzdem ist es MIR zu trist.


----------



## Jolly Rogers (19. Februar 2005)

Danke für die Tipps.

Der Aufkleber ist halt unter Lack und somit nicht zu ändern. Der Vorbau wird noch getauscht sobald mein neuer da ist (94g   ). Mit den Spacern muss ich noch warten, da ich erst 60km damit gefahren bin und das Wetter zur Zeit keine größeren Touren zulässt.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (19. Februar 2005)

Mit einem schwatten Sattel wird´s dann noch trister. Diese silbernen Akzente machen doch gerade etwas her. A pro pos JR, wie fährt sich denn dieser schnike Carbonsattel? Ich habe mir nun mal das dunkle Model gegönnt, der ist ja vom Material recht dünn, da scheint ja das Gestell der schwerste Teil am Sattel zu sein.


----------



## abbath (19. Februar 2005)

...ist mir dann auch durch den kopf gegangen: aber wenn dann müßte da noch mehr silber dran. der sattel alleine wirkt mehr als störfaktor. etwas rot am sattel wäre vielleicht nicht verkehrt, genau so an den griffen (nicht ganz rot beides).

edit: in diesem sinne: das XT schaltwerk stört auch ein wenig: n altes xtr schießen wär wohl ne ganz coole sache.


----------



## Jolly Rogers (19. Februar 2005)

Habe noch komplett XTR von meinem Giant da liegen aber das silber von XT passt dann wieder zu dem anderen silber. Der Sattel ist sehr sehr bequem.


----------



## Running Man (19. Februar 2005)

abbath schrieb:
			
		

> ...ist mir dann auch durch den kopf gegangen: aber wenn dann müßte da noch mehr silber dran. der sattel alleine wirkt mehr als störfaktor. etwas rot am sattel wäre vielleicht nicht verkehrt, genau so an den griffen (nicht ganz rot beides).
> 
> edit: in diesem sinne: das XT schaltwerk stört auch ein wenig: n altes xtr schießen wär wohl ne ganz coole sache.




Das Problem ist die Fotoquailität. In Natura sieht das Teil sicher übelst goil aus! Die Züge wären evtl. in schwarz etwas besser gekommen. Ansonsten lassen wie es ist! Fehlt nur noch der längst überfällige Fahrbericht   60 Km sollten dafür schon mal ausreichend sein.


Gruß, Running


----------



## Jolly Rogers (20. Februar 2005)

@Running Man:

Was soll ich sagen --> ÜBERSCHNELL <-- und die paar kleinen Trails hat es auch perfekt gemeistert. Für mich ein ganz anderes Fahrgefühl, da mein Giant 18" hat und dieses 19,5". Das Giant ist klein und sehr wendig, habe aber mit dem neuen Bike bei den paar Trails keine große Veränderung bemerkt. Ein paar Einstellungen muss ich noch an der Gabel machen.


----------



## fab1o (20. Februar 2005)

Mein Scott Team Issue 2004 jetzt 9.3kg!!!

-Neu: DT240s/Revolution/NoTubesZTR350 Räder, Michelin XCR 2.0 Reifen
-Ritchey Pro Stütze wird noch gegen WCS getauscht

(hoffe dass das Fotoalbum bald wieder funktioniert, dann gibts grosse Fotos)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter_schoen (20. Februar 2005)

Hier mal meins: Mi-Tech Marathon Maßrahmen mit German:A Air Force, Marzocchi Marathon S, SRAM 9.0/XT, Louise, Swiss DT 4.1d + Hügi 240 Thomson Elite Sattelstütze, Race Face Steuerlager, etc.

Nicht superleicht, aber guter Kompromiss aus Gewicht und Stabilität (ich wiege 85 kg und habe oft auch Rucksack dabei).

Viele Grüße,
Peter


----------



## abbath (20. Februar 2005)

@peter schoen wie ist denn die kinematik von dem mi:tech so? ich bin ja immer etwas skeptisch bei fullies der rahmenbauer (wieviel entwicklungsarbeit ist möglich?) natürlich gibts auch da viele, die es wohl ziemlich zweifellos können (wiesmann, nicolai, juchem, pulcro etc.).


----------



## peter_schoen (20. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Nun, ist mein erstes Fully, habe also keinerlei Vergleichsmöglichkeiten. Ich muss aber sagen, dass man die Federung beim Antritt nicht merkt, nur wenn man aufsteht ein wenig. Da muss man sich aber wahrscheinlich auch mit dem Dämpfer ein wenig spielen, um den wirklich exakt einzustellen.

Aber der Entwickler von Mi-Tech hat Ahnung, dass kann ich dir garantieren, und auch die Verarbeitung des Rahmens ist top.

Bin nicht der einizige Mi-Tech-Fahrer im Forum; kann mich erinnern, es gab noch jemanden mit einem Marathon-Rahmen, der hatte mich aber damals bekräftigt, diesen Rahmen zu nehmen, war also auch zufrieden!


Viele Grüße!
Peter


----------



## JoeDesperado (20. Februar 2005)

@ peter schoen:

feines bike   
am 2. bild sieht die sattelüberhöhung aber hoffentlich ärger aus als sie in natura ist


----------



## Limit83 (24. Februar 2005)

Hi Leute!
Hier mal mein Bike. Ist zwar für die Saison 2005 noch nicht ganz fertig (Sattel, Vorderrad, Reifen und Flaschenhalter werden noch gewechselt), aber ich habe es gerade so schön geputzt, ein paar Teile neu angebaut und mir zufällig eine Digicam organisiert.   
Es wird also noch eine geupdatete Version folgen.   
Gruß Limit!


----------



## IGGY (24. Februar 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute!
> Hier mal mein Bike. Ist zwar für die Saison 2005 noch nicht ganz fertig (Sattel, Vorderrad, Reifen und Flaschenhalter werden noch gewechselt), aber ich habe es gerade so schön geputzt, ein paar Teile neu angebaut und mir zufällig eine Digicam organisiert.
> Es wird also noch eine geupdatete Version folgen.
> Gruß Limit!


Nur schade das die Bilder so eine schlechte Qualität haben.


----------



## IGGY (24. Februar 2005)

peter_schoen schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal meins: Mi-Tech Marathon Maßrahmen mit German:A Air Force, Marzocchi Marathon S, SRAM 9.0/XT, Louise, Swiss DT 4.1d + Hügi 240 Thomson Elite Sattelstütze, Race Face Steuerlager, etc.
> 
> Nicht superleicht, aber guter Kompromiss aus Gewicht und Stabilität (ich wiege 85 kg und habe oft auch Rucksack dabei).
> 
> ...


Sieht mir stark nach Corratec 2003er Rahmendesign aus.


----------



## Einheimischer (25. Februar 2005)

Schick schick Limit  da hat sich ja einiges getan an deinem Bike ... was ist das für ein Lenker? Auch die frisch gepulverten XTR Kurbeln machen sich gut 

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (25. Februar 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Schick schick Limit  da hat sich ja einiges getan an deinem Bike ... was ist das für ein Lenker? Auch die frisch gepulverten XTR Kurbeln machen sich gut
> 
> Grüße.


Danke!
Das ist ein BBB Fibertop. hier Lag beim Kiel für 45 !   
Die Kurbel ist nicht gepulvert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArmerStudent (25. Februar 2005)

Das ist mein Kunstwerk, leider momentan mit nem uralten Schutzblech verunstaltet. Die Parts auf dem Foto sind schon montiert und ersetzen die original Anbauteile, mehr oder minder meine erste Ausbauphase. Die nächste wird dann wohl die Kooka Racha beinhalten...

Ben


----------



## Pevloc (25. Februar 2005)

Setzen! SEchs!

Also bitte! Das mit dem Schutzblech ist ja schon Körperverletzung!
Deshalb weigere ich mich eine weitere Kritik dafür abzugeben!

Und wie war das mit den GErümpelkellerfotos?


----------



## ArmerStudent (25. Februar 2005)

Hallo, es kommt wieder runter !!


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (25. Februar 2005)

1997 Parkpre Scepter Comp   demnächst mit neuer gabel

hoffe es passt hier einigermaßen rein


----------



## Pevloc (25. Februar 2005)

@armerStudent:

Ok, überredet!

Also ich finds ganz schick, vor allem mag ich den Dreck der noch dran ist, dann siehts bewegt aus. Was ist denn fuer ein Sattel drauf? Hat das einen bestimmten Grund das es nciht zu sehen ist?


----------



## Pevloc (25. Februar 2005)

@parkpre_racing:
Also Stahlrahmen find ich schon geil!
Aber bitte die Lenkergriffe sehen zum  :kotz: aus
Hört sich hart an is aber so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Parkpre_Racing (25. Februar 2005)

das mit den griffen ist halt geschmacksache. die sind eigentlich gelb (oury grips), aber durch öl und fett sehen sie irgendwie grünlich aus.müssten mal wieder geputzt werden. oder findest du die griffe an sich ********? meiner meinung nach passen sie ganz gut zum restlichen gelb am rad.


----------



## Pevloc (25. Februar 2005)

Finde die Griffe an sich nicht so doll, Das sind diese komsichen Old-School aussen Rübersteh-Griffe, ordentliche normale Griffe sehen m.M nach besser aus, acuh wenn ´sie gelb wären. ich hätte aber rote montiert.


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (25. Februar 2005)

die griffe an sich liegen ziemlich gut in der hand. sehr bequem und weich aber auch auch sehr griffig. wurden glaub ich auch schon in irgendweiner mtb zeitschrift sehr gut getestet, ist aber glaub ich schon lang her weil es die schon länger gibt.


----------



## mauntenbeiker (25. Februar 2005)

Parkpre_Racing schrieb:
			
		

> die griffe an sich liegen ziemlich gut in der hand. sehr bequem und weich aber auch auch sehr griffig...



...die kombination von "puky-cockpit" und "hardcore-bärentatzen" ist...
...na sagen wir ...recht gewagt


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (25. Februar 2005)

wie gesagt, geschmacksache    aber man kann sowas ja immer ändern wenns einem nicht mehr gefällt. außerdem ist das bike ja nicht perfekt. bis jetzt bin ich soweit ganz gut damit klar gekommen. über die griffe kann man sich streiten aber die bärentatzen find ich cool. sind odyssey triple trap


----------



## Priester (25. Februar 2005)

ArmerStudent schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist mein Kunstwerk, leider momentan mit nem uralten Schutzblech verunstaltet. Die Parts auf dem Foto sind schon montiert und ersetzen die original Anbauteile, mehr oder minder meine erste Ausbauphase. Die nächste wird dann wohl die Kooka Racha beinhalten...
> 
> Ben





			
				Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Setzen! SEchs!
> 
> Also bitte! Das mit dem Schutzblech ist ja schon Körperverletzung!
> Deshalb weigere ich mich eine weitere Kritik dafür abzugeben!
> ...



...also ich find´das Blech ehrlich gesagt gar nicht so schlimm. Katastrophal hingegen erscheint mir die Kombi wunderschöner alter Syncros-Vorbau mit so ´ner Carbon-Stange! Das solltest Du noch mal überdenken...


----------



## karstb (25. Februar 2005)

vorallem ist der vorbau nicht gerade leicht. der einzige vorteil der kooka racha ist dagegen das gewicht. meines erachtens solltest du also den vorbau tauschen und hast hinterher eine bessere funktion als mit den leicht hebeln.


----------



## der alte ron (25. Februar 2005)

Priester schrieb:
			
		

> ...also ich find´das Blech ehrlich gesagt gar nicht so schlimm. Katastrophal hingegen erscheint mir die Kombi wunderschöner alter Syncros-Vorbau mit so ´ner Carbon-Stange! Das solltest Du noch mal überdenken...


 
Da hast du es mal wieder , armer Student ! Man kann es einfach nicht allen recht machen  .
Ok , us-tuningparts aus den 90-ern in verbindung mit einem stevens ... warum nicht .  Der rahmen hat einfach nicht die gleiche ausstrahlung wie die teile aber wenns dir gefällt - viel spass damit !

nikolay


----------



## derflormann (25. Februar 2005)

@der alte Ron

Was spricht denn gegen Stevens  

Noch eine Frage, wie stellt Ihr hier eure Bilder ein? - Meine Dateien sind immer zu groß?!
Hatte auch schon Probleme als das Fotoalbum noch verfügbar war?!

Ich möchte euch doch mein Bike auch zeigen!!!

df


----------



## Scandium_Fan (25. Februar 2005)

hallo biker,

hab eben dieses orange stahl hardtail gesehen...super schön!!
Werd nächste Woche mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Stahl Flitzer posten...schon mal vorweg gesagt, für 30000 Gelände Kilometer ist es echt noch gut in Schuss. Im Sommer werd ichs dann mal in Rente schicken...Nachschub ist schon vorhanden   

na dann haut rein


mfg Scandium_Fan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derflormann (25. Februar 2005)

derflormann schrieb:
			
		

> @der alte Ron
> 
> Was spricht denn gegen Stevens
> 
> ...




*Helft mir doch!!!  *


----------



## Deleted 8297 (26. Februar 2005)

derflormann schrieb:
			
		

> *Helft mir doch!!!  *



Du kommst bestimmt selbst auf die Lösung.

Was willst du mit dem Bild machen?
Wie nennt man einen solchen Vorgang?
Was brauchst du also dazu?

Na also!


----------



## Deleted 8297 (27. Februar 2005)

Nu, jetzt funzt das Album ja soweit wieder. Hast du den Rahmen ohne Aufpreis bekommen? Dan hart sich das Warten ja gelohnt.


----------



## GlanDas (27. Februar 2005)

...was haltet ihr vom Canyon Yellowstone?
überlege es mir anzuschaffen


----------



## Scandium_Fan (27. Februar 2005)

Mein neues Bike...


----------



## Bert_van_Biken (27. Februar 2005)

Krasse Feile, ich schätz mal so um die 10 kg mit Pedalen.


----------



## derflormann (27. Februar 2005)

@Carnifex:

Musste 100 Euronen drauflegen!

Ist aber i. O., denn der 2004er M9 Rahmen gefiel mir persönlich doch besser als der 2005er M8!

df


----------



## derflormann (27. Februar 2005)

@Carnifex:

Musste 100 Euronen drauflegen!

Ist aber i. O., denn der 2004er M9 Rahmen gefiel mir persönlich doch besser als der 2005er M8!

df 

*Sorry, Doppelpost  *


----------



## Cubeteam (28. Februar 2005)

Hab bei mir auch mal wieder ein paar Sachen geändert.
Bin jetzt bei 9,3Kg. Der Vorbau ist mitlerweile negativ gedreht  
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/17089Giant13.JPG
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/17089Giant_Kooka.JPG

Achja, das Schaltwerk ist jetzt ein 9.0 Sl von '99, mit 194g (ungetuned)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checky (28. Februar 2005)

Cubeteam schrieb:
			
		

> Hab bei mir auch mal wieder ein paar Sachen geändert.
> Bin jetzt bei 9,3Kg. Der Vorbau ist mitlerweile negativ gedreht
> http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/17089Giant13.JPG
> http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/17089Giant_Kooka.JPG
> ...



schönes Bike, aber 
du hastn Loch oben in der Gabel  (kommt da evtl. ne Trinkblase rein ? )
& das 99er SL SW schaltet im vgl. zu nem aktuellen X9 oder X0 grottenschlecht & ist sehr weich & reisst ruck zuck mal ab. Ich würd an dieser Stelle mit diesem Teil kein Gewicht sparen (habe auch noch ein neuwertiges rumliegen .... aber nur für Notfälle)


----------



## skyline (28. Februar 2005)

Außerdem schlägts recht schnell aus, ich hab hier noch ein nicht mehr Neuwertiges liegen


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Februar 2005)

Schliesse mich an, schönes Bike, das Loch dient bestimmt als Schirmhalter - falls es mal Regen gibt 

Grüße.


----------



## mischuwi (28. Februar 2005)

@cubeteam:
Ja! Also gegen das Loch würde ich vor dem ersten Rennen auch was machen. Z.B. nen Taschentuch reinstopfen. Sonst sammelt sich da Staub, Wasser und Schlamm drin und das Bike bekommt durch das Zusatzgewicht Schlagseite!   
Im Ernst: Nette Rennfeile! Und vor allem die Schaltzughüllen gefallen mir. Die würden sich an meinem neuen Rennrad-Projekt ganz gut machen, denke ich. Was sind denn das für welche?


----------



## Deleted 8297 (28. Februar 2005)

Die sehen doch mal glatt wie Jagwire Kabel aus.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (28. Februar 2005)

@Cubeteam: Kein Wunder, dass du auf so ein Traumgewicht kommst. 
Die linke Seite leer lassen ist ja noch Okay, aber dann oben und unten das nicht zu zu machen ist ja wohl grob fahrlässig, von Innen ist das gegen Korrosion nicht mal halb so gut geschützt wie von Außen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## starKI (28. Februar 2005)

So, heute bin ich mit dem Aufbauen von meinem neuen Simplon Mythos fertig geworden. Sollte nen Kompromiss aus Marathon- und CC-Bike werden. Über die 100mm-Gabel kann man sich sicher streiten. Aber ich hab bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht (und der Simplon-Rahmen ist ja auch für 100er Gabeln gemacht). Gewicht ist übrigens so wies dasteht 10,3 kg. Demnächst werden noch die Barends gegen ein Paar XLC getauscht.
Foto ist leider wegen blödem Licht nicht so toll geworden.
Im Fotoalbum ist das Bild nochmal in besserer Qualität als hier im Anhang:
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/102213/size/big/limit/last1/cat/2/page/1 

StarKI


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Februar 2005)

@starKI

ein sehr schönes und funktionelles Bike und für den beschriebenen Einsatzzweck sicher ideal.
Aber, bittebittebitte mach einen anderen Kettenschutz drann, der da sieht einfach scheusslich aus, ist nicht bös gemeint, aber dieses simple Detail wertet dein Rad nochmal deutlich auf, ansonsten wie gesagt sehr schön.

Grüße.


----------



## dodger (28. Februar 2005)

@starKI

Muss das Kabel am Schaltwerk so lang sein?

edit:  Ich würd noch schwarze Ventilkappen dranschrauben und die Cantibolzen rausdrehen.


----------



## starKI (28. Februar 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Aber, bittebittebitte mach einen anderen Kettenschutz drann, der da sieht einfach scheusslich aus, ist nicht bös gemeint, aber dieses simple Detail wertet dein Rad nochmal deutlich auf


Da kommt bei Gelegenheit noch ein schwarzer dran. Ich hatte nur jetzt keinen anderen zur Hand.



			
				dodger schrieb:
			
		

> Muss das Kabel am Schaltwerk so lang sein?


Naja, ich hab den Radius bei anderen (von Simplon fertig verkauften) Simplons nachgemessen und jetzt hier auch so gelegt. Das Problem ist, dass der Zug von der Kettenstrebe kommt und daher ne 180°-Drehung von Nöten ist. 4-5 cm könnte ich ihn evtl. noch kürzer machen. Aber viel mehr ist wahrscheinlich dann nicht mehr so toll.



			
				dodger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd noch schwarze Ventilkappen dranschrauben und die Cantibolzen rausdrehen.


Schwarze Ventilkappen sind ne gute Idee. Werd ich mal bei Gelegenheit noch ranmachen. Cantibolzen dreh ich raus, wenn ich was geeignetes zum Verschließen der Löcher gefunden hab (Acryl will ich nicht unbedingt nehmen ...)

StarKI


----------



## Cubeteam (28. Februar 2005)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> @cubeteam:
> Ja! Also gegen das Loch würde ich vor dem ersten Rennen auch was machen. Z.B. nen Taschentuch reinstopfen. Sonst sammelt sich da Staub, Wasser und Schlamm drin und das Bike bekommt durch das Zusatzgewicht Schlagseite!
> Im Ernst: Nette Rennfeile! Und vor allem die Schaltzughüllen gefallen mir. Die würden sich an meinem neuen Rennrad-Projekt ganz gut machen, denke ich. Was sind denn das für welche?



Ich will mir da noch nen Carbon-Deckelchen drauf machen.
Die Hüllen sind Standardmässig auf den Giants drauf, lösen sich aber recht schnell auf. ich wechsle die alle 2-3 Monate, krieg die von meinem Radhändler, der die inzwischen bei neuen Giants immer runter macht  
Müssten also Jagwire sein.
Ist mir aber eigentlich immer noch zu schwer, aber ich hab kein Geld für ne leichte Kurbel, oder so  
Ich hoffe, dass das Schaltwerk schon noch was hält.
Danach hol ich mir dann vielleicht endlich ein X.0
Und Xpedo Pedal sind dann auch geplant.
Haben die eigentlich auch lange Achsen, wie die EggBeater?
Dann könnte ich vielleicht nen kürzeres Innenlager nehmen


----------



## checky (1. März 2005)

Alles in Allem ein sehr schönes Bike !



			
				starKI schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich hab den Radius bei anderen (von Simplon fertig verkauften) Simplons nachgemessen und jetzt hier auch so gelegt. Das Problem ist, dass der Zug von der Kettenstrebe kommt und daher ne 180°-Drehung von Nöten ist. 4-5 cm könnte ich ihn evtl. noch kürzer machen. Aber viel mehr ist wahrscheinlich dann nicht mehr so toll.



Lass den Bogen so wie er ist. Gerade Shimano SW reagieren bei der Zugführung an der Kettenstrebe entlang sehr eigen bei engen Zugradien. Lieber etwas mehr lassen.


----------



## derflormann (1. März 2005)

Hier mal meins,
warte jetzt noch auf die Alien und dann werden ich mal sehen was als nächstes kommt...

Leider nur ein Link  

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/101296/cat/500/page/1

df


----------



## checky (1. März 2005)

Ich übernehm das mal für Dich.

* derflormann's Bike:*





sehr schön wie ich finde & sehr stimmig aufgebaut.


----------



## derflormann (1. März 2005)

@checky

Ich bin doch zu blöd  

Vielen Dank


----------



## roadrunner_gs (1. März 2005)

Eine electricblaue SID mit electricblauer Krone würde aber farblich sehr viel besser Passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derflormann (1. März 2005)

Jetzt sind die Euros erst mal weg!


----------



## Jackass1987 (1. März 2005)

starKI schrieb:
			
		

> Da kommt bei Gelegenheit noch ein schwarzer dran. Ich hatte nur jetzt keinen anderen zur Hand.



Da hab ich mal ein Rätsel für dich : 

Den Scape Kettenstrebeschutz gibt es in zwei Farben. ( rot und schwarz )
Dennoch gibt es NUR EIN Modell. 

Was meinst du wie das möglich ist ? 

Wenn du nicht drauf kommst, helf ich dir gern 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## 007ike (1. März 2005)

süß! Nette Verar$che


----------



## starKI (1. März 2005)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Da hab ich mal ein Rätsel für dich :
> 
> Den Scape Kettenstrebeschutz gibt es in zwei Farben. ( rot und schwarz )
> Dennoch gibt es NUR EIN Modell.
> ...


Shit! Ich Idiot     
Danke für den Tipp. War mir echt nicht aufegefallen, dass der zweiseitig ist. War nur grad der einzige, den ich zur Hand hatte. Hab mir den gar nicht näher angesehen.

StarKI

Edit: Hab jetzt noch den Schriftzug wegalkoholisiert und schon ist das Ding perfekt. Brauch ich mich darum gar nicht mehr kümmern.


----------



## BEAVER (1. März 2005)

@DeepDownB

Und, wie fährts sich so?
Immerhin ein Fortschritt gegenüber dem C'dale


----------



## Einheimischer (1. März 2005)

@DeepDownB

wenn dir nochmal langweilig ist pump mal die Schubkarre auf.   

Grüße.


----------



## rkersten (1. März 2005)

@DeepDownB ... tut das nicht weh? ... da reicht ja schon der Anblick und das schmerzt.


----------



## Priester (2. März 2005)

@DeepDownB ... wunderschöne Schweißnähte!   ... und endich mal ein Gefährt, was die Bezeichnung "voll"gefedert auch wirklich verdient ... was ich mich nur frage: wenn das "Oberrohr" voll einfedert, gibt´s dann im Unterrohr Dellen?

Gruß,
Chistoph.


----------



## rkersten (2. März 2005)

Priester schrieb:
			
		

> @DeepDownB ... wunderschöne Schweißnähte!   ... und endich mal ein Gefährt, was die Bezeichnung "voll"gefedert auch wirklich verdient ... was ich mich nur frage: wenn das "Oberrohr" voll einfedert, gibt´s dann im Unterrohr Dellen?
> 
> Gruß,
> Chistoph.



nein das geht nicht bei ausgegossenen stahlrahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priester (2. März 2005)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> nein das geht nicht bei ausgegossenen stahlrahmen



...das ist dann wohl sowas wie ´ne aktive Federwegbegrenzung   ...


----------



## rkersten (2. März 2005)

aber das ding beschleunigt sau gut - beim freien Fall vom Europacenter


----------



## DeepDownB (3. März 2005)

schade das es herausgenommen wurde.  
war ein ebay fund der woche


----------



## Einheimischer (4. März 2005)

So nun ist mein neues Bike (fast) fertig:







Es fehlen noch die Pedale und ein paar Kleinigkeiten werden noch geändert, aber im großen und ganzen bleibt's jetzt erst mal so. Sobald das Wetter Neubike tauglich ist mach ich mal Bilder in seinem natürlichen Lebensraum  

Weitere Daten siehe Anhang (Zahlen kann man leider schlecht lesen Gesammtgewicht 9104gr. ohne Pedale)

Grüße.


----------



## jones (4. März 2005)

@ Einheimischer

kann sein, dass ich dich schonmal gefragt habe, aber wie machst du das, dass du den hintergrund so schön wegbekommst, vor allem an den speichen?


----------



## BiermannFreund (4. März 2005)

Gutes Grafikprog und n bissel können 
Das ist nur eine Frage der richtigen Anwendung, einfahc üben und n bissel mit den Grenzwerten der Maske rumspielen.
Ist nicht schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duke Lion (4. März 2005)

@Einheimischer: Sehr sehr schönes Teil !!!


----------



## Deleted 8297 (4. März 2005)

Update:





Details im Album.


----------



## 007ike (4. März 2005)

@ einheimischer ich glaub ich hab mich verliebt


----------



## Einheimischer (4. März 2005)

@jones

BiermannFreund hat schon alles gesagt, einfach mal bischen rumprobieren über Google findest du auch gute Anleitungen.

@Duke Lion

vielen Dank!

@007ike

geh weg, das ist meine Frau  

Grüße.


----------



## Wave (5. März 2005)

soooo....hier is meine Kiste:











Rahmen: Mt. Fuji SL
Gabel: Skareb Super
Schaltwerk; Sram X.O
Hebel: Sram X.O
Bremsen/hebel: Avid SD 7
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Kurbel/Innenlager: Truvtaiv Stylo Team
Laufräder: Tune 70/190, DT Revos, Mavic X717
Reifen: im moment Schwalbe Jimmy, sonst RR
Anbauteile: Truvativ Team
Sattel: SLR XP


----------



## IGGY (5. März 2005)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> soooo....hier is meine Kiste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ganz nett. Für meinen Geschmack passen aber die polierten Anbauteile wie Stütze und Kurbel nicht. Ich fände eine RaceFace Deus und eine andere Stütze schöner. Was wiegt es denn so wie es da steht?


----------



## Wave (5. März 2005)

die Stütze wird noch gegen eine schwarze getauscht....und die Kurbel so als Eye-Catcher...mir gefällts   

gewicht irgendwo zwischen 10,2 und 10,5 kg


----------



## Beach90 (5. März 2005)

jo...ganz nettes bike ,aber ist ja auch kein gravierender unterschied zum fuji was du vorher hattest .trotzdem viel spass damidt


----------



## Pevloc (5. März 2005)

Wenn du morgen keinen Podestplatz hast, kann das zumindest nicht am Bike liegen!

Also das Teil sieht auf jeden Fall nach Schnell aus!

See ya @Oelde!


----------



## xc-mtb (5. März 2005)

@Mecky

schönes Ding

Viel Erfolg morgen in Oelde, wollte auch mitfahren. 
Verdammte Axt, ich bin zu erkältet!

CUIP

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (5. März 2005)

also fürn podestplatz muss das bike morgen schon über-gut laufen

bei den beinen die ich im moment hab


----------



## Lord Helmchen (5. März 2005)

@mecky - schönes bike, aber der rahmen trifft gar nicht meinen geschmack mit dem komischen unterrohr und den Kampfblechen wie ne Dirtschachtel...

trotzdem viel spaß damit!


----------



## funki (5. März 2005)

Mein neues    9,89 kg, Scott Genius RC 10 mit Lefty und ein bißchen Carbon


----------



## Beach90 (5. März 2005)

bisschen carbon ...tzzz.. da mussten ne menge brekets für sterben ,aber echt geiles teil   
ich will nicht wissen wieviel du dafür bezahlt hast ...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. März 2005)

@funki - geiles bike, nur bitte hinten auch noch so ne nette scheibe!

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## helgeg (6. März 2005)

meins ist gerade fertig geworden, nur die Gabelschaftlänge ist noch nicht endgültig










in den nächsten Monaten kommt noch ein neuer Sattel (SLR), neue Hörnchen (XLC/Postmoderne/etc. in silber), XT Kurbel und Xpedo Pedale


----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. März 2005)

sehr schönes bike, du bist nicht sehr groß, dadurch wirkt es mal ganz anders als mit ner exorbitanten sattelüberhöhung!


----------



## helgeg (6. März 2005)

bin ca. 171 cm "klein", der Rahmen ist Größe S und die Überhöhung liegt bei ca. 4 cm (z.Zt. für Saisoneinstieg), später wird der Schaft noch etwas gekürzt


----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. März 2005)

helgeg schrieb:
			
		

> bin ca. 171 cm "klein", der Rahmen ist Größe S und die Überhöhung liegt bei ca. 4 cm (z.Zt. für Saisoneinstieg), später wird der Schaft noch etwas gekürzt



naja, ich bin auch ein 174cm Gnom.
nur dass bei mir mehr überhöhung rauskommt weil ich an meinem Rahmen 39cm Tretlagerhöhe hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (6. März 2005)

@helgeg

kuckst du...





gruss mike


----------



## KONI-DU (6. März 2005)

@helgeg

Schönes Bike   Welche Schlappen hast du denn da drauf ?


----------



## Einheimischer (6. März 2005)

Hier mal mein anderes Bike im Winteroutfit:






Ich weiss, meine Kette ist zu kurz ... hatte auf der Tour einen Kettenriss und musste drastisch kürzen.

Grüße.


----------



## helgeg (6. März 2005)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> naja, ich bin auch ein 174cm Gnom.
> nur dass bei mir mehr überhöhung rauskommt weil ich an meinem Rahmen 39cm Tretlagerhöhe hab.


durch den I-Drive, oder ?  Diese Höhe habe ich bei meinem Moto und wenn ich die Sattelstütze in der richtigen Höhe herausziehe, muß ich immer absteigen, um mit den Füßen auf den Boden zu kommen   

bei meiner Uschi ist das mit der Überhöhung besser







@ mikeonbike: auch nicht schlecht und auch Größe S oder ? 
Ich wollte aber keine schwarzen Anbauteile, da silber meiner Meinung nach besser zu den Rahmenfarben (silber/chrom) paßt.

eigentlich sollte das Bike um einiges leichter werden (z.Zt. ca. bei 11,3 kg), doch die schwarze Friedhofsmode machte mir da einen Strich durch die Rechnung, selbst die American Classic Naben mußte ich in U.K. bestellen

@ KONI-DU: Black Jack 2,25 für den Schlamm in unseren Wäldern, wenn es wieder trocken ist kommen meine Comp S light drauf


----------



## der alte ron (6. März 2005)

@helgeg : Deine Uschi find ich eigentlich am besten !!!
Hast du es schon mal mit dem surly kettenspanner probiert ?
Gibt eine noch cleanere optik als das schaltwerk .


----------



## mikeonbike (7. März 2005)

helgeg schrieb:
			
		

> @ mikeonbike: auch nicht schlecht und auch Größe S oder ?
> Ich wollte aber keine schwarzen Anbauteile, da silber meiner Meinung nach besser zu den Rahmenfarben (silber/chrom) paßt.
> 
> eigentlich sollte das Bike um einiges leichter werden (z.Zt. ca. bei 11,3 kg), doch die schwarze Friedhofsmode machte mir da einen Strich durch die Rechnung, selbst die American Classic Naben mußte ich in U.K. bestellen



jupp, ebenfalls grösse s...

die parts stammen von meinem alten principia, das beim  gap-marathon letztes jahr den geist aufgegeben hat. das giant wiegt mit diesen teilen noch ziemlich deutlich unter 10 kg...

gruss mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helgeg (7. März 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> @helgeg : Deine Uschi find ich eigentlich am besten !!!
> Hast du es schon mal mit dem surly kettenspanner probiert ?
> Gibt eine noch cleanere optik als das schaltwerk .



wie doch die einfachsten Dinge im Leben begeistern können  
hmm, erstmal muß das gute Stück abgestaubt werden (wurde nach der WM nicht mehr bewegt) und dann wird der Dremel angeschmissen, gekauft wird dafür nichts

jetzt zurück zum Fred:

Träume in Stahl


----------



## Limit83 (8. März 2005)

@helgeg: Wunderschön! Wobei die Farbkombi silber-gold unschlagbar ist!

@einheimischer: Versteht sich deine "Alte" mit der "Neuen"? Nee, im Ernst: Schönes Bike!    Aber am Alten ist die Kette zu kurz!


----------



## miphy (8. März 2005)

@helgeg
sehr schick die stahlteile, 
sind das deine?
wie heißt die firma?
mfg miphy


----------



## Schrau-Bär (8. März 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Grüße.



Na wenn das mal nicht meine Heimat ist !


----------



## helgeg (8. März 2005)

@ miphy:



			
				helgeg schrieb:
			
		

> ...Träume in Stahl


...mehr nicht  

Herkunft: rechte Maustaste auf´s Bild klicken und dann auf Eigenschaften und dann findest Du das hier

_deren HP funzt zur Zeit nicht _


----------



## sunday (8. März 2005)

KLEIN Attitude 95 "20th anniversary"

Gewicht rennfertig: 8,08 kg!


----------



## mikeonbike (8. März 2005)

@helgeg: 

nur so am rande festgestellt: du scheinst eine sattelstütze in 31,6 oder 31,8 zu verwenden. sieht auf alle fälle nicht nach 27,2 und insert aus... was is'n das für'n mass, welcher hersteller und wie passt die (loser sitz, fest ohne ende, past primich...)

gruss mike


----------



## Einheimischer (8. März 2005)

@Schrau-Bär

da wo es Rittern einst gefiel  

@sunday

Sattelüberhöhung 20cm?  schönes Teil   

Grüße.


----------



## helgeg (8. März 2005)

wieder so ein leichtes Teil, als nicht Schwarzeteileverbauer wird man ja von der Bikebranche z.Zt. diskriminiert  

@mikeonbike: gut beobachtet, ich habe die Reduzierhülse weggelassen (./. 50g) und verwende eine Salsa Shaft (294 g) in 31,6 mm x 400 mm
auf der Hülse stand 31,7 / 27,2 mm
diese Stütze habe ich bez. der Klemmung noch nicht getestet, aber vor ein paar Wochen habe ich eine 31,6er Xtreme von Rose mit einem billigen Schnellspanner getestet - kein Problem

in schwarz hast Du aber alle Auswahl der Welt und dazu noch leicht


----------



## mikeonbike (8. März 2005)

helgeg schrieb:
			
		

> wieder so ein leichtes Teil, als nicht Schwarzeteileverbauer wird man ja von der Bikebranche z.Zt. diskriminiert
> 
> @mikeonbike: gut beobachtet, ich habe die Reduzierhülse weggelassen (./. 50g) und verwende eine Salsa Shaft (294 g) in 31,6 mm x 400 mm
> auf der Hülse stand 31,7 / 27,2 mm
> ...



das ist genau der punkt, die 31,7 - meine ritchey wcs in 31,6 passt z.b. nicht besonders gut sondern fällt eher durch... andersrum habe ich schon gehört, dass eine thomson elite in 31,8 passt... oisso doch nicht so ganz einfach...

meine moots in 27,2 wiegt gerade mal an die 170 gr.. leider macht das insert den gewichtsvorteil wieder wett...

gruss mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fab1o (8. März 2005)

funki schrieb:
			
		

> Mein neues    9,89 kg, Scott Genius RC 10 mit Lefty und ein bißchen Carbon



bitte normale Räder montieren! Dann würds mir gefallen. Aber diese "bisschen-Carbon-Räder" sind schrecklich!!!


----------



## checky (9. März 2005)

helgeg schrieb:
			
		

> wieder so ein leichtes Teil, als nicht Schwarzeteileverbauer wird man ja von der Bikebranche z.Zt. diskriminiert



wie recht Du doch hast.
Der Trend wird bald wieder zu silbernen Parts übergehen & anfangen wird das ganze bei silbernen Laufrädern


----------



## helgeg (9. März 2005)

dann bin ich wohl soetwas wie ein Trendsetter


----------



## xtc1 (9. März 2005)

...mein cc bike!!
gabel und kurbel sollen noch ersetzt werden,
was wär zu empfehlen?tendiere zwischen sid team u skareb super,farbe weiß ich noch nicht so genau!


----------



## checky (9. März 2005)

helgeg schrieb:
			
		

> dann bin ich wohl soetwas wie ein Trendsetter
> [/IMG]



... aber nicht mit solch wiederlichen SS


----------



## helgeg (9. März 2005)

@ xtc1: kann es sein, daß ich Dein Rad im Giant-Forum gesehen habe, der Kabelbinder am Oberrohr viel mir da auf, das sollte aber doch auch ohne gehen, die Kunststoffklemmhülsen halten doch ganz gut die Leitung straff

wieso muß da eine neue Kurbel und Gabel ran ? passt doch farblich alles finde ich

@ checky: naja, das Blau paßte dann doch nicht so gut, aber sie sind rel. leicht und waren sehr billig


----------



## checky (9. März 2005)

helgeg schrieb:
			
		

> @ checky: naja, das Blau paßte dann doch nicht so gut, aber sie sind rel. leicht und waren sehr billig



Das issn Argument was ich immer gelten lasse  (stelle selber die Optik auch hinter Funktion & Gewicht).
da fällt mir gerade auf: sind die Laufräder wirklich von WHizzWheels eingespeicht ?
Wenn ja, dann bestätigt es wiedermal meine Meinung über sogenannte & selbsternannte "Laufradspezialisten": die auf Zug belasteten Speichen sind alle innen am Flansch (ist nicht wirklich schlimm, gehört aber zm kleinen 1 X 1 des Laufradbaus).


----------



## xtc1 (9. März 2005)

@helgeg,gabel ist aus meinem 2003 terrago und soll auch wieder rein,da doch schwerer,hab mich für eine 2004 skareb super entschieden in schwarz,werde dadurch auch bissel gewicht sparen!
kurbel soll irgendwann ne race face oder fsa ran dann wars das!
...ohne den kabelbinder schlabbert die bremsleitung hin u her,deswegen soll er dran bleiben,hatte vorher ne xt bremse dran da waren die leitungen straffer!


----------



## GlanDas (9. März 2005)

@xtc1
nettes bike, aber der shifter gefällt mir nicht   
die dinger find ich unprkatisch weil man/ich öfters abrutsche und ich den lenker eher locker packe.
Aber sonst fettes bike  

PS: gibts nen online-shop der Giant vertreibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtc1 (9. März 2005)

...s-tec-sports,die bauen selber zusammen,direkt giant weiß ich leider keinen!


----------



## GlanDas (9. März 2005)

kann das sein das Giant nur Rahmen bis L sprich 21" baut


----------



## Speedfreak_L.E. (9. März 2005)

No Comment


----------



## Sahnie (9. März 2005)

Wer ist Paul? Dadadadadiedada, du darfst!


----------



## Timo S. (9. März 2005)

Hi,
so nu hab ich, als einer der eigentlich nur RR fährt, die Schönheit des Waldes entdeckt und mir gleich mal ein Rad aufgebaut. Da ich recht groß bin brauchte ich leider nen 21' er Rahmen.
*Verbaut wurde:
Lenker: Duraflite Carbon
Vorbau: F99
Gabel: Skareb Super 2005
Bremsen: FRM DP4
Züge: Nokon
Sattel: SLR
Stütze: USE Alien
Laufräder: DT Swiss  XR 4.1 + Revolutions
Naben: DT 240S
Schaltung: Sram X0
Kurbeln: Truvativ Stylo GXP
Umwerfer: XTR
Pedale: Time Atac Carbon*
Alles in allem wiegt es nun 9,6 kg incl. Pedale. 
Auf den Rahmen kommt wohl noch ein mini Airbrush, darüber muß ich mir allerdings noch nen Kopf machen.
Wie findet ihrs?


----------



## Airborne (9. März 2005)

ziemlich weiß - aber ansonsten   

Wirste in Zukunft Marathon Rennen oder CC damit fahren?

Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (9. März 2005)

das Paul is geil....  
zu der Zeit als es aktuell war wollte ich unbedingt eins, hatte aber leider nie die kohle mir eins zu kaufen...


----------



## zaskar76 (9. März 2005)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> das Paul is geil....
> zu der Zeit als es aktuell war wollte ich unbedingt eins, hatte aber leider nie die kohle mir eins zu kaufen...



aber nicht so wirklich xc-kompatibel... eher für immer nur geradeaus mit ganz vorsichtigen gangwechsel`n


----------



## Timo S. (9. März 2005)

Hi,
jepp is a weng weiß, aber mit Absicht soll sich ja abheben von den vielen schwarzen die man sieht. Außerdem bin ich dann bei meinem Airbrush freier in der Farbwahl.   
Marathon Rennen oder CC, k.a. war eigentlich erst zweimal mit nem MTB im Wald 
bin also noch Newbie. Ich denke es wird ein Ausgleich fürs RR und wenns im Sommer auf der Straße zu heiß ist.


----------



## Airborne (9. März 2005)

..dann mal viel Spaß beim Blut lecken  Es kann echt geil sein mitten in den Alpen zu stehen - rundum kein Lärm und nichts......

Torsten


----------



## zaskar76 (10. März 2005)

bergziege? airbrush? und dann nen alurahmen  
hier muss ne verwechselung vorliegen


----------



## miphy (10. März 2005)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> da fällt mir gerade auf: sind die Laufräder wirklich von WHizzWheels eingespeicht ?
> Wenn ja, dann bestätigt es wiedermal meine Meinung über sogenannte & selbsternannte "Laufradspezialisten": die auf Zug belasteten Speichen sind alle innen am Flansch (ist nicht wirklich schlimm, gehört aber zm kleinen 1 X 1 des Laufradbaus).


 
?? sind nicht alle speichen auf zug belastet, ich kann mir zwar so in etwa vorstellen was du meinst, den springenden punkt hab ich aber trotz intensiver betrachtung des whizz wheels laufrades noch nicht gefunden, wäre nett wenn du das noch einmal erläutern könntest


----------



## checky (10. März 2005)

nö, ist mir zu aufwendig.....
oder eben kurz: die auf Zug belasteten Speichen sollen immer aussen am Flansch liegen wegen der höheren Stützbreite & somit besseren Kraftübertragung beim Bremsen oder Antreten.
Also die nach hinten abgewinkelten Speichen immer Kopfinnen montieren.
Wenns Dich genauer interessiert, dann lies Laufradbaulektüre, da stehts drin


----------



## roadrunner_gs (10. März 2005)

Guck mal ins Leichtbauforum, da hat noch jemand Whizz-Wheels-Laufraeder genauso eingespeicht bekommen. Das Einspeichen hat 170 Euro gekostet.


----------



## helgeg (10. März 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Guck mal ins Leichtbauforum, da hat noch jemand Whizz-Wheels-Laufraeder genauso eingespeicht bekommen. Das Einspeichen hat 170 Euro gekostet.



Wie schnell doch wieder Preise verdeht werden, das erinnert mich an Stille Post.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (10. März 2005)

helgeg schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schnell doch wieder Preise verdeht werden, das erinnert mich an Stille Post.



Ach guck doch einfach selbst nach.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1785288&postcount=28


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helgeg (10. März 2005)

@ roadrunner_gs: das habe ich schon, aber ich habe auch die Rechnung zu Hause


----------



## Timo S. (10. März 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> bergziege? airbrush? und dann nen alurahmen
> hier muss ne verwechselung vorliegen



Hi,
was willst du uns hiermit sagen?!  
Is ja hier wie in den RR Foren, aber kurz dazu ich mag das Fahrgefühl incl. der Optik von Stahl am MTB nicht. Ein klassischer RR Rahmen (siehe Scapin) ohne Sloop ist dagegen schon wieder eher meine Sache.


----------



## rkersten (10. März 2005)

hmm ... der Trend geht wohl wieder Richtung Silber  ... toll jetzt wo bei mir alles komplett schwarz ist.

Heut gabs wieder eine kleine Änderung am Bike ... Conti Explorer getauscht gegen Michelin Comp S Light ... somit sind es wieder 90g weniger  Bins schon gespannt wie sie sich fahren.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (10. März 2005)

Netter Barrockglasschrank - oder war es Biedermeier?


----------



## xtc-matze (10. März 2005)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> kann das sein das Giant nur Rahmen bis L sprich 21" baut



guten tach!
ja, giant baut den einzeln erhältlichen rahmen nur bis größe L (21").
nur das giant xtc4 (naujahr 2004, beim aktuellen weiss ich's nicht) gibt es komischerweise in größe XL und der rahmen ist ja bei allen xtc-modellen gleich.   
ich denke mal das liegt an der recht geringen nachfrage...
wie groß bist du denn? ich fahre jedenfalls ein xtc in rahmengröße L und das funktioniert (hatte davor einen giantrahmen in XL und der war mir zu groß).
so long,
der matze


----------



## rkersten (10. März 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Netter Barrockglasschrank - oder war es Biedermeier?



 ist ein nettes Erbstück was jetzt im Keller staubfängt. Wenn ich mal wieder etwas mehr zeit hab müssen wir uns mal wieder zu einer kleinen Runde treffen.


----------



## GlanDas (10. März 2005)

xtc-matze schrieb:
			
		

> wie groß bist du denn? ich fahre jedenfalls ein xtc in rahmengröße L und das funktioniert (hatte davor einen giantrahmen in XL und der war mir zu groß).
> so long,
> der matze



bin jetzt mit in 29 Tagen 15 schon 190cm groß mit ner schrittlänge von 94cm und 73 kg kampfgewicht.
Also L geht sicher nicht   
Will das Rad nicht nächstes JAhr schon wieder tauschen müssen


----------



## xtc-matze (10. März 2005)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> bin jetzt mit in 29 Tagen 15 schon 190cm groß mit ner schrittlänge von 94cm und 73 kg kampfgewicht.
> Also L geht sicher nicht
> Will das Rad nicht nächstes JAhr schon wieder tauschen müssen



oh, stimmt! das wird nicht hinhauen.
hab vergessen, dazuzuschreiben, das ich 1,85 bin (mit 16 jahren).
aber 1,90 scheint mir dann wirklich zu groß.
naja, gibt ja auch noch andere schöne rahmen in der größe.
gruß,
der matze


----------



## rkersten (10. März 2005)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> bin jetzt mit in 29 Tagen 15 schon 190cm groß mit ner schrittlänge von 94cm und 73 kg kampfgewicht.
> Also L geht sicher nicht
> Will das Rad nicht nächstes JAhr schon wieder tauschen müssen



Biken ist keine Sportart für "Riesen" ... das ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint ... ist mir aber schon des öfteren aufgefallen ... ich hab mit dem Basketball auch aufhören müssen .. denn das ist eine Sportart für "Riesen"  mit 172 ist man da zu klein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner_gs (10. März 2005)

Allerdings ist cc-biken auch kein Sport für so Zwerge wie uns René. 
Bei meinem Rad komme ich trotz 432mm Bauhöhe an der Federgabel schon kaum auf Sattelüberhöhung und bei deinem Rad sitzt der Sattel fast auf dem Oberrohr. 

Hier die 18"-Rahmenhöhe-Mühle von einem Freund die ich wieder hergerichtet habe. Der ist 185cm groß, Rad passt ihm wie angegossen (und ich hasse den Vorbau  )
Und bitte ignoriert die Mülltüte im Hintergrund, die Tonne auf dem Hof war voll...






Und hier nochmal meine, schön sauber (sieht aber Momentan schon anders aus, da die Kurbeln auf dem oberen Rad drauf sind  )


----------



## rkersten (10. März 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings ist cc-biken auch kein Sport für so Zwerge wie uns René.
> Bei meinem Rad komme ich trotz 432mm Bauhöhe an der Federgabel schon kaum auf Sattelüberhöhung und bei deinem Rad sitzt der Sattel fast auf dem Oberrohr.



Stimmt auch wieder .. aber 172 denke ist schon OK .. nur sollte man nicht wie ich mit einem 19" Rahmen rumeiern ... wird Zeit das der neue Rahmen kommt. Und deine Sattelüberhöhung ist doch ok.


----------



## rkersten (10. März 2005)

@roadrunner_gs .. was mir da grade auffällt .. das SID Blau von deinem Bike oben würde sehr gut an das No Saint passn, oder?


----------



## roadrunner_gs (10. März 2005)

Ne das alte SID-blau ist zu hell, müsste eher das electric-blau der Worldcup03, der Race 01 oder der Race Ti 02 sein.
Wobei ich das Casting der Worldcup 03 bevorzugen würde, die castings vor 03 gefallen mir nicht (mehr) so. 
Aber ich kann es ja mal testen, ne gebrauchte zweite SID Race 00 bekomme ich heute zum ausschlachten...


----------



## xtc1 (10. März 2005)

[email protected],
die rahmen der xtc-modelle sind nicht gleich dem frame-set,
xtc2-4 alu 6061,xtc 1 u frame set alu 6016 (leichter!!)
geo dürfte gleich sein!


----------



## GlanDas (10. März 2005)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> Biken ist keine Sportart für "Riesen" ... das ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint ... ist mir aber schon des öfteren aufgefallen


Ich glaube du denkst an den Profi-sport.
Als breitensportler oder an und ab ein CC rennen Sportler ist Biken Sogar mit 2m möglich. Falls man das Buget hat   

22" Rahmen wären mir jetzt noch "zu klein"
also 21" würde jetzt passen. aber ich wachs ja noch 

MFG Fly


PS: Als "Hauptsport" ruder ich auch, da is größe wichtig. aber als breitensportler kann man auch klein sein   
Biken mach ich nur zum spaß und für die condition


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timoracer89 (10. März 2005)

Hi geiles Bike! Dein Bike ist echt schön geworden   aber ich würde noch Bar Ends Montieren die ähneln der Bremsgriffhaltung am RR

----------------------------------------------------------
Suche CC Laufradsatz


----------



## Speedfreak_L.E. (10. März 2005)

So Mädels, hier mein Beitrag zum Thema Kunstwerke


----------



## BEAVER (10. März 2005)

[ET] schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> was willst du uns hiermit sagen?!
> Is ja hier wie in den RR Foren, aber kurz dazu ich mag das Fahrgefühl incl. der Optik von Stahl am MTB nicht. Ein klassischer RR Rahmen (siehe Scapin) ohne Sloop ist dagegen schon wieder eher meine Sache.



Wie du auf dem Bild sehen kannst gab es einen Hersteller mit dem Namen Mountain Goat = Bergziege. Und die haben eben Stahlrahmen gebaut


----------



## GlanDas (10. März 2005)

Paul  :d


----------



## 007ike (10. März 2005)

@speedfreak
naja, einen schönen klein Rahmen mit irgendwelchen hochwertigen Parts zu versehen macht noch kein Kunstwerk. Das Blau der Sid paßt nicht zum Rest. Die goldene Sattelstütze wirkt überhaupt nicht stimmig zum Rest!
Ich würde die Sid pulvern lassen in einem Farbton der zum Rahmen paßt, am Besten genau wie der Rahmen und die Stütze in Schwarz nehmen. Achja die weißen Griffe würde ich als erstes gegen schwarze tauschen.

Dann wäre es unbestritten ein stimmiges Kunstwerk, so ist es eher eine Kunst des Mischens.

 Bitte nicht sooooooooo ernst nehmen


----------



## lelebebbel (10. März 2005)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> Das issn Argument was ich immer gelten lasse  (stelle selber die Optik auch hinter Funktion & Gewicht).
> da fällt mir gerade auf: sind die Laufräder wirklich von WHizzWheels eingespeicht ?
> Wenn ja, dann bestätigt es wiedermal meine Meinung über sogenannte & selbsternannte "Laufradspezialisten": die auf Zug belasteten Speichen sind alle innen am Flansch (ist nicht wirklich schlimm, gehört aber zm kleinen 1 X 1 des Laufradbaus).



wenn du das VR von helgeg meinst: das ist doch nach dieser regel genau richtig gespeicht?

im übrigen ist es aber wirklich egal, laut irgendeinem anderen laufradguru der mal als laufradbauer für ein schweizer (strassen)profiteam einen langzeitversuch diesbezüglich gemacht hat.
am hinterrad gibt es sogar ein gutes argument, es genau andersrum zu machen: wenn die kette nach innen abspringt, zermatscht sie dann die speichen nicht so sehr.


----------



## steed (10. März 2005)

BEAVER schrieb:
			
		

> Wie du auf dem Bild sehen kannst gab es einen Hersteller mit dem Namen Mountain Goat = Bergziege. Und die haben eben Stahlrahmen gebaut



is ja toll!  

tschö

steed


----------



## Speedfreak_L.E. (10. März 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> @speedfreak
> naja, einen schönen klein Rahmen mit irgendwelchen hochwertigen Parts zu versehen macht noch kein Kunstwerk. Das Blau der Sid paßt nicht zum Rest. Die goldene Sattelstütze wirkt überhaupt nicht stimmig zum Rest!
> Ich würde die Sid pulvern lassen in einem Farbton der zum Rahmen paßt, am Besten genau wie der Rahmen und die Stütze in Schwarz nehmen. Achja die weißen Griffe würde ich als erstes gegen schwarze tauschen.
> 
> ...




Thanks für deine Tips&Tricks, aber mit denen stößt DU bestenfalls bei den Redakteuren der Micky Maus auf offene Ohren  . Nehm deßhalb Deinen Beitrag nicht "sooooooooooo" ernst, denn du bist wahrscheinlich in der Sparte verutscht  !? Geschmack ist relativ und ich steh halt net so auf "monoton", denn wenn dann auch noch de güldenen Chris King Classics dran prangen und die Motolite Z umeloxiert wurden, kann man wie Du schon bemerkt hast von einer Kunst des Mischens sprechen   . Na ja un die SID pulvern lassen   - ne Du lass ma gut sein.

Ciao Quabron


----------



## rkersten (10. März 2005)

@Speedfreak_L.E.

das mit der Sattelstütze find ich super, klasse eyecatcher    ... ne weisse gabel würde nicht schlecht aussehen (Farbton vom Sattel) ... was mich aber so ein bisschen stört sind die verschiedenen blautöne ... aber das ist ja wie immer geschmackssache.


----------



## Speedfreak_L.E. (10. März 2005)

Jep Rene Du hast es erfasst, wenigstens einer der Geschmack hat und über ne weiße SID Athen hat ick auch schon nachgedacht. Bin mir aber da noch nicht so im klaren drüber.  . Ich weiß aber wat da hilft - und zwar  . Das fördert die Kreativität!!!!!!!!!!!

Peace


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rkersten (10. März 2005)

Speedfreak_L.E. schrieb:
			
		

> Jep Rene Du hast es erfasst, wenigstens einer der Geschmack hat und über ne weiße SID Athen hat ick auch schon nachgedacht. Bin mir aber da noch nicht so im klaren drüber.  . Ich weiß aber wat da hilft - und zwar  . Das fördert die Kreativität!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Peace



Ja so eine SID Athena hätte ich auch gerne  ... es gibt da ja auch schicke weisse Gabeln von Marzocchi - ich asozieren die aber immer DDDlern, deswegen bin ich da etwas abgeneigt gegen  .. aber was mich da noch interessiert .. was ist das für eine Sattelstütze von welchem Hersteller ist die?


----------



## rkersten (10. März 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> @speedfreak
> naja, einen schönen klein Rahmen mit irgendwelchen hochwertigen Parts zu versehen macht noch kein Kunstwerk. Das Blau der Sid paßt nicht zum Rest. Die goldene Sattelstütze wirkt überhaupt nicht stimmig zum Rest!
> Ich würde die Sid pulvern lassen in einem Farbton der zum Rahmen paßt, am Besten genau wie der Rahmen und die Stütze in Schwarz nehmen. Achja die weißen Griffe würde ich als erstes gegen schwarze tauschen.
> 
> ...



Wie öde ... das ist doch immer das selbe .. ein Rad braucht auch etwas Kontrast! Denk mal drüber nach


----------



## Speedfreak_L.E. (10. März 2005)

Hey Rene,

die Sattelstütze is ne Tune "Starkes Stück". Hoffe die Antwort hilft Dir weiter - bist wo auch auf der Suche nach ner güldenen? Gibt da auch nu die USE-Alien Titan aber die hab ich noch net in natura gesehen sondern nur auf Bildern. Die macht aber auch keinen schlechten und nimmt sich vom Gewicht gegenüber der Tune nicht viel. Ist aber glaube ich etwas teurer.


----------



## rkersten (10. März 2005)

Speedfreak_L.E. schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Rene,
> 
> die Sattelstütze is ne Tune "Starkes Stück". Hoffe die Antwort hilft Dir weiter - bist wo auch auf der Suche nach ner güldenen? Gibt da auch nu die USE-Alien Titan aber die hab ich noch net in natura gesehen sondern nur auf Bildern. Die macht aber auch keinen schlechten und nimmt sich vom Gewicht gegenüber der Tune nicht viel. Ist aber glaube ich etwas teurer.




Danke für die Info, erstmal kommt ein neuer Rahmen dran.

sooo ... ich wär mal wieder für ein paar schicke Bilder !!!


----------



## roadrunner_gs (10. März 2005)

Okay, aber der Hintergrund ist Schei$e weil ich um die Uhrzeit nicht mehr rausgehe.  

Neueste Konfiguration, knapp unter 8,6kg


----------



## Deleted 8297 (10. März 2005)

Beleg doch bitte noch einen Fotografie Kurs. Das ist ja wirklich nicht zum Aushalten, schau dir bitte mal all deine Bilder an, immer ist ein denkbar ungünstiger Hintergrund gewählt (schwarzer Teil des Bikes eigentlich IMMER vor schwarzem Hintergrund) und von Beleuchtung hast du auch noch nichts gehört?! Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen.

Aber zum Bike, Fett! (Eigentlich das Gegentiel, super leicht)
Hast du noch eine aktuelle Parts Liste mit Gewichten?


----------



## cluso (10. März 2005)

Speedfreak_L.E. schrieb:
			
		

> So Mädels, hier mein Beitrag zum Thema Kunstwerke




Servus Speedfreak,

gute Idee mit der Stütze und dem Sattel. Sieht interssant aus. 

Nur die verschiedenen Blautöne sind etwas... unglücklich.

Naja, bei (Pulver)lacken hast ja wenigstens ne Chance über die RAL-Töne ne Konvergenz reinzubekommen. Bei Eloxal-Farben passt es ganz ganz selten zusammen  

Fazit: Ich würde mir mit den Farbtönen was überlegen (evtl. noch ein bischen mehr weiß oder etwas schwarz), ansonsten *nice* 

Gruß

cluso


----------



## roadrunner_gs (10. März 2005)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> Aber zum Bike, Fett! (Eigentlich das Gegentiel, super leicht)
> Hast du noch eine aktuelle Parts Liste mit Gewichten?



Danke! 
Teileliste im Anhang zusammen mit den bezahlten Preisen.


----------



## sporty (10. März 2005)

Dann stell ich mein Rad auch mal hier zur Diskussion..















Gruss aus Bochum, wo heute fast schon Frühling war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toncoc (11. März 2005)

@roadrunner gs
Das no Saint finde ich super geil, weils durchdacht is. Aber mich interessiert mal, wieviel du wiegst, wenns nich zu indiskret ist.

@sporty
ein schönes rad. schwarz orange ist die einzig wahre farbkombination.


----------



## icke (11. März 2005)

toncoc schrieb:
			
		

> @roadrunner gs
> Das no Saint finde ich super geil, weils durchdacht is. Aber mich interessiert mal, wieviel du wiegst, wenns nich zu indiskret ist.



Viel Mehr als 65 KG werden es wohl nicht sein!!


----------



## 007ike (11. März 2005)

@Speedfreak_L.E. Geschmack ist relativ, ich finde das Blau der Sid beißt sich mit dem Rahmen und die goldene Stütze sieht irgendwie unpassend in meinen Augen aus, aber darf man hier nur positives posten?  Naja wie´s scheint wird man sonst sofort persönlich angeriffen, aber mach du nur........... selbsternannte Künstler sind wohl sehr dünnhäutig  

@ sporty gefällt mir gut das bike, was ist denn das für ne Gabel ? Ne Six?


----------



## roadrunner_gs (11. März 2005)

icke schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Mehr als 65 KG werden es wohl nicht sein!!



Um genau zu sein 60-62, je nach Füllstand des Magens und Darms - hat icke ganz gut geschätzt vom optischen her! 
Habe aber kein Problem auch mal jemanden mit 75kg mit Fahren zu lassen, nur leider sind die alle viel zu groß für den Rahmen und müssen dann die Beine immer unter die Achseln klemmen.


----------



## toncoc (11. März 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Um genau zu sein 60-62, je nach Füllstand des Magens und Darms




Das schaffe ich nicht mal, wenn ich mir ein bein abhacke oder den darm amputiere!
Aber bei der rahmengröße und dem gewicht des bikes habe ich ähnliches geschätzt.
beneidenswert.


----------



## KingKiKapu (11. März 2005)

> @ sporty gefällt mir gut das bike, was ist denn das für ne Gabel ? Ne Six?


Ziemlich eindeutig eine Manitou Mars C oder Mars CL. Sieht man gut an der dicken Carbonbrücke 

Ich tendiere zur Mars C, da es die ja in schwarz und in diesem Gelb/Orange gab. Die Mars CL meines Wissens nach nur in rot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timo S. (11. März 2005)

timoracer89 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi geiles Bike! Dein Bike ist echt schön geworden   aber ich würde noch Bar Ends Montieren die ähneln der Bremsgriffhaltung am RR
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> Suche CC Laufradsatz



Jepp hatte ich vergessen zu bestellen, kommen noch welche von Tune drauf. Oder gibts bessere?


----------



## sporty (11. März 2005)

@KingKiKapu : Richtig, das ist die Manitou Mars C mit der Carbonbrücke,ich hab aber eine mit Lockout.Also ist es dann eigentlich doch eine CL

Gruss sporty


----------



## der alte ron (11. März 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> ... , aber darf man hier nur positives posten?... ... ...


 
???????????? !

Ich finde es wurden 2 sehr schöne Klein gepostet auf den letzten  zwei seiten .
Der rahmen des zweiten hat viele verschiedene blautöne . So sehr beissen kann es sich mit der sid glaub ich gar nicht .
Die goldenen king , sind übrigens eine sehr gute idee - oder die goldenen tune .

gruß , nikolay


----------



## timoracer89 (11. März 2005)

Die von Tune sind schon gut aber sehr teuer (ich glaube um die 60) Ich habe meine für 15 gekauft und die sind sogar noch ein bischen leichter aber dafür kürzer und dünner


----------



## Otti (11. März 2005)

timoracer89 schrieb:
			
		

> Die von Tune sind schon gut aber sehr teuer (ich glaube um die 60) Ich habe meine für 15 gekauft und die sind sogar noch ein bischen leichter aber dafür kürzer und dünner



und was sind das für welchen?


----------



## lelebebbel (11. März 2005)

so welche höchstwahrscheinlich:
http://www.leichtbau-konfigurator.de/pics/data/media/32/xlc_short.jpg

siehe suchfunxion leichtbauforum


----------



## IGGY (11. März 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> so welche höchstwahrscheinlich:
> http://www.leichtbau-konfigurator.de/pics/data/media/32/xlc_short.jpg
> 
> siehe suchfunxion leichtbauforum


Die habe ich auch. Die sind echt toll und Schick


----------



## GlanDas (12. März 2005)

öm...nur so ne kleine Frage am Rande.
Was haltet ihr vom Poison Morphium Kit ?! klick 
Hab mich im weiten i-net umgesehen aber keine Testberichte gesehen.
vll könnt ihr CC experten mal bischen was dazu sagen   

MFG Fly


----------



## Makke (12. März 2005)

auch wenn meine CC/Touren-Fizze nicht so ganz gewichtsoptimiert ist, hier mal ein Bild davon:


----------



## der alte ron (12. März 2005)

Alleswirdgut schrieb:
			
		

> auch wenn meine CC/Touren-Fizze nicht so ganz gewichtsoptimiert ist, hier mal ein Bild davon:


 
 

Ich war nur nicht sehr begeistert von der eloxalqualität der ritchey pro stütze .
Paar mal versenken und das schöne schwarz ist hin  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 328 (12. März 2005)

> öm...nur so ne kleine Frage am Rande.Was haltet ihr vom Poison Morphium Kit. Hab mich im weiten i-net umgesehen aber keine Testberichte gesehen.vll könnt ihr CC experten mal bischen was dazu sagen



Hab sowas zuhause (nur bei mir steht nicht Posion sondern was andres drauf   aber ist der selbe Rahmen    und selber Dämpfer).

Gewicht: 
Rahmen  mit Umlenkschwinge -sonst nackt- in RH 43   2295 gramm.
(selbst geogen)

Mitn Dämpfer kann ma das ganze von butterweich bis fast blockiert
einstellen. Lockout hats natürlich auch. Effektifer Ferderweg hinten sind dann ca 80mm. Wippen tust im Geläne gar nicht. Nur wennst auf der Straße mit 100 u/min pedallierst dann fängst etwas zu wippen an - aber der Dt210 hat eh einen sehr gut erreichbaren Lockouthebel !

Bin damit schon ein paar Rennen gefahren 
und und es is ein super fahrgefühl !!

Und vom Preis her auch nicht schlecht - ich hab für meinen um einige Hundert  mehr bezahlt -  da ich erst später draufgekommen bin das sehr viele Firmen idente Rahmen benutzen sie anders Lackieren und mit sehr großen Preisunterschieden verkaufen 

* --->So*  hab ich meinen Rahmen aufgebaut.


----------



## GlanDas (12. März 2005)

woher hast du ihn?
war er teurer als der Poison?


----------



## Deleted 8297 (12. März 2005)

Der Rahmen wird mit DT Swiss Dämofer bei Probike Koblenz für 599 verkauft.


----------



## 328 (12. März 2005)

Ich habe ihn von HRINKOW. Das ist eine Österreicheische Firma. Normalerweise
haben sie schon "eigene" Rahmen, nur 2004 hatten sie erstmahls einen Mehrgelenker und da ham se wohl einen "erpropten" Rahmen genommen.

Ich mein- ich hab kein Problem damit - funktionieren tud er ja trotzdem exzellent.

Aber ich hab halt mehr bezahlt als wie wenn ich das Ding von Poison bestellt hätte. Ich werde aber zu einen gewissen Teil von Hrinkow gesponsort, also wärs sich eigentlich fast gleich geblieben welchen ich nehme.


----------



## BommelMaster (12. März 2005)

hier noch ein paar neuere fotos von meinem cove, echt geiles rad


----------



## roadrunner_gs (12. März 2005)

Ja das Cove ist richtig geil.
Wollte das keiner haben oder sind deine Preisvorstellungen zu hoch gewesen weil du es eigentlich doch nicht loswerden wolltest?


----------



## BommelMaster (12. März 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das Cove ist richtig geil.
> Wollte das keiner haben oder sind deine Preisvorstellungen zu hoch gewesen weil du es eigentlich doch nicht loswerden wolltest?




hätte es für 800 hergegeben, aber jetz nimmer wo die laufräder fertig sind(onyx mit 1.8er revos und alunippel + rigida taurus); schaltung funzt jetz auch saugeil und die bremsen sind brachial


----------



## Pevloc (12. März 2005)

@bommelmaster: Das sieht ja fast wie nen BMX-Rahmen aus.
Wie lang ist denn die Sattelstüze?


----------



## BommelMaster (12. März 2005)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> @bommelmaster: Das sieht ja fast wie nen BMX-Rahmen aus.
> Wie lang ist denn die Sattelstüze?




is ne 425mm syncros, ich will so nen kleine nrahmen, der is einfach geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rkersten (12. März 2005)

@BommelMaster ... wirklich ein sehr schönes Teil   was sind das Bremsen? Ich würde auf HOPE tippen bin mir da aber nicht so sicher.


----------



## Running Man (12. März 2005)

@BommelMaster

Geniales Bike  

Der Vorteil an den "kleinen" Rahmen liegt auf der Hand: Weniger Gewicht, mehr Steifheit. Das konnte ich am Frame von meiner Frau feststellen. 

Von den 1.8er Revos hab ich seit ein paar Tagen auch jede Menge rumliegen   Auf diesem Wege nochmal- Danke!


Gruß, Running


----------



## BommelMaster (12. März 2005)

danke für euer lob

die laufräder sind irgendwie bissl schwammig/unsteif, aber werd sie noch bissl stärker spannen, dann sollts besser sein, halten werden sie schon

bremsen sind hope xc4, bremsen ziemlich gut, kann man nix sagen

evlt kommt bald ne weiße RF next lp dran, ist zwar optisch shcon sehr mitgenommen, aber geil wärs trotzdem., die turbine mit innenlager steht übrigens zum verkauf


----------



## skyline (12. März 2005)

Wirklich ein schönes Rad, auch wenn die ewig lange Sattelstütze nicht ganz mein Fall ist. Dafür find ich die Bremse Top und denke mal, dass die Next LP ein ziemlicher Augenschmaus an dem Rad wäre. 

cheers, nils

PS: Netter Avatar, Kunstfreund?


----------



## BommelMaster (12. März 2005)

skyline schrieb:
			
		

> Wirklich ein schönes Rad, auch wenn die ewig lange Sattelstütze nicht ganz mein Fall ist. Dafür find ich die Bremse Top und denke mal, dass die Next LP ein ziemlicher Augenschmaus an dem Rad wäre.
> 
> cheers, nils
> 
> PS: Netter Avatar, Kunstfreund?



kunst lk und daliliebhaber ;-)

die next is halt shco ziemlich zerkratzt, aber die technik mit dem carbon würd das wieder wett machen


----------



## Nihil Baxter (12. März 2005)

Das Projekt " aus alten, vorhandenen Teilen ein CC-Hardtail zusammenbauen" ist vorerst fertig. Neu ist die Black Super Air. Der Spacerturm muß vorerst bleiben, da der Rahmen im Laufe der nächsten Monate gegen etwas hochwertigeres ausgetauscht werden soll (evtl. Rocky oder Pulcro...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## millenjollin17 (12. März 2005)

Hallo! Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Radl


----------



## Gorth (13. März 2005)

So hab mir ein paar Ratschläge aus dem Forum zu Herzen genommen und
a) den Spacerturm abgesägt;
b) mit ein wenig Farbe rumgespielt um die Decals wegzubekommen.
c) die Cantibolzen an der SID entfernt

Zwischenzeitlich ist mir mein geliebter Speedneedle noch gebrochen ( daher jetzt der SLR ), ich hab das kleine Kettenblatt weggemacht und die Lenkerhörnchen drangebaut 
hier das Resultat (10,9 kg, wen es interessiert)




Gruß
Gorth


----------



## mrwulf (13. März 2005)

@ GORTH

Sieht sehr gut aus die Mühle, gefällt mir!!!

Gewicht??

Sind das Conti Twister auf dem Foto?

Grüße...


----------



## GlanDas (13. März 2005)

mrwulf schrieb:
			
		

> Gewicht??





			
				Gorth schrieb:
			
		

> (...) Lenkerhörnchen drangebaut
> hier das Resultat (10,9 kg, wen es interessiert)



 

MFG Fly


----------



## Gorth (13. März 2005)

Jo das sind die Twister


----------



## 007ike (13. März 2005)

millenjollin17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo! Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Radl



Ich liebe dieses Blau! Das schönste das Cannondale je an ein Rad gepinselt hat. Sieht einfach Klasse aus


----------



## BommelMaster (13. März 2005)

die lefty is das allergeilste; hoffe mal dass ich irgendwann ne DLR günstig bekomm und die an einen passenden rahmen bauen kann, hammerteil einfach


----------



## pefro (13. März 2005)

Gorth schrieb:
			
		

> b) mit ein wenig Farbe rumgespielt um die Decals wegzubekommen.



öhm - man kanns aufm Foto jetzt nicht richtig gut sehen - aber wie: Mit Farbe rumgespielt? Hast Du Deine Decals übermalt oder was?!

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Gorth (13. März 2005)

Ja, das war nur ne Schnapsidee, ich will den Rahmen eh neu lackieren lassen, bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen, nach einer Firma zu suchen, die sowas auch machen würde.

Gruß


----------



## helgeg (13. März 2005)

normal sind die Schriftzüge bei Rose unter Lack, ich denke mal er hat einfach drübergepinselt, oder doch abgeschliffen Studenten sollen ja viiel Zeit haben  

sonst..ja schwarz halt, aber schön leicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (16. März 2005)

So, ich habe das schöne Wetter genutzt um die Jungfernfahrt mit meinem neuen XTC Hybrid zu machen.
Es war einfach nur toll, ich hab mich noch nie auf Anhieb so wohl auf einem Bike gefühlt!!!






Hier gibts das Bild in groß mit Bewertungsmöglichkeit. 

Gewechselt wird noch der Flaschenhalter (Carbon) und die Pedale.
Gewicht liegt bei 9,4 Kg komplett.

Kommentare und Kritik erwünscht.

Grüße.


----------



## rkersten (16. März 2005)

Ja ich hab das Wetter heute auch ausgenutzt und war schöne 80km unterwegs ... meine neuen Michelin Comp S Light fahren sich super!.

@Einheimischer
Ein super Rad!!! Also ich find nichts was ich bemängeln könnte ... und wie bist du mit den Michelin zufrieden? Fährst du auch 2.00er ... die sehen bei dir etwas breiter aus als bei mir .. aber das kann auch wieder Ansichtssache sein. Also bekommst von mir fürs Rad einen


----------



## GlanDas (16. März 2005)

Erste sahne dein Bike.
hätt ich auch genommen aber leider gibts das XTC nur bis 21"


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (16. März 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich habe das schöne Wetter genutzt um die Jungfernfahrt mit meinem neuen XTC Hybrid zu machen.
> Es war einfach nur toll, ich hab mich noch nie auf Anhieb so wohl auf einem Bike gefühlt!!!
> 
> Gewechselt wird noch der Flaschenhalter (Carbon) und die Pedale.
> ...



Klasse Rad, gefällt mir gut und auch das Gewicht ist nicht zu verachten.
Mit dem Wohlfühlen ging mir beim ersten Ritt mit meinem Bike genauso. Ist schon ein gutes Gefühl, wenn man viel Geld investiert hat und dann auch direkt ein Ah-Erlebnis hat!


----------



## tozzi (16. März 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hier gibts das Bild in groß mit Bewertungsmöglichkeit.[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> Grüße.



...und was gibt es zu gewinnen ?   

Sehr gelungenes Bike, in natura noch besser !


----------



## Einheimischer (17. März 2005)

Danke für das viele Lob!

@rkersten
ja sind auch die 2,0 Comp S light. Die Reifen sind sehr gut, ich hab die schon vorige Saison auf meinem anderen Bike gefahren. Nur wenns extrem matschig wird kommen sie an ihre Grenzen.
@M.E.C.Hammer
Gewicht ist schon in Ordnung, ich hab zwar schon Pläne ums weiter zu drücken, allerdings bekomme ich die momentan nicht finanziert   Im Sommer folgt noch ein American Classic LRS, der Bringt dann nochmal ca. 200 Gramm weniger. 
@King Fly
ich verstehe auch nicht, warum Giant die höherwertigen Bikes nur bis L bzw. 21" anbietet???
@tozzi
zu gewinnen gibts eine geführte Tour über die Kirkler Trails  

Grüße.


----------



## rkersten (17. März 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Nur wenns extrem matschig wird kommen sie an ihre Grenzen.



Naja also bei mir gings eingentlich gestern .. und das war extrem matchig .. nagut nun haben meine auch erst 120km runter 



			
				Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Im Sommer folgt noch ein American Classic LRS, der Bringt dann nochmal ca. 200 Gramm weniger.



Ich kann dir einen American Classic LRS - NEU etwas günstiger besorgen .. schick mir einfach mal ne Mail oder PN wenn du Interesse hast.


----------



## GlanDas (17. März 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> ich verstehe auch nicht, warum Giant die höherwertigen Bikes nur bis L bzw. 21" anbietet???



warum weis ich auch nicht, weil der Radsport wenig für große übrig hat  
gerade in letzterzeit beim genaueren drauf achten merk ich das

 hab gestern nochmal die BSN durchgeblättert und wollt ma wissen ob wer schon erfahrung mit diesem preis-leistungs hammer erfahrung hat
Bike


----------



## IGGY (17. März 2005)

Kann ich dir nur empfehlen. Ich selber fahre den gleichen Rahmen nur im Drössiger Design. Ist aber der selbe. Der Händler ist auch in Ordnung. Einer der wenigen der Ahnung hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derMichi (17. März 2005)

Kann es dir auch empfehlen. Hätte ich nicht dem Commencal Rahmen so günstig bekommen würde ich den jungen TRIBAL immer noch fahren. 

Nun steht er bei eBay in natogrün (link siehe unten). Falls du das Rad selber aufbauen willst der wohl fairste Preis...


----------



## Testmaen (18. März 2005)

Endlich auch mal eins von meiner "Rakete"  ...


----------



## mario17 (19. März 2005)

Mein überarbeitetes Canyon Yellowston:






Getauschte Parts:

Sattel Selle Italia SLR
Pedale Shiman 540
Scaltwerk SRAM X0+ Drehgriffe


----------



## dominique (19. März 2005)

Kann mir mal jemand erklären wie ich ein Bild von 280 KB Uploaden kann. wenn ich das Bild vorher bearbeite so verliert es so an Qualität, dass ich es lieber sein lasse
Danke und Gruss Dominique


----------



## Baxx (19. März 2005)

dominique schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir mal jemand erklären wie ich ein Bild von 280 KB Uploaden kann. wenn ich das Bild vorher bearbeite so verliert es so an Qualität, dass ich es lieber sein lasse
> Danke und Gruss Dominique



Lade es am besten über das Fotoalbum hoch, da hast du dann auch gleich eine kleinere Version die du hier reinstellen kannst.


----------



## dominique (19. März 2005)

Danke für die Info geht ja ganz einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominique (19. März 2005)

Kanns kaum erwarten bis das erste Rennen kommt


----------



## Sahnie (19. März 2005)

Storck sollte sich was mit der Sattelstütze überlegen. Ist reichlich dünn. Und die aktuellen Vorbauten finde ich auch zu schmächtig für den Rahmen.

So, nun ist genug gemäkelt.


----------



## feuchtefurunkel (19. März 2005)

Moinsen,

@Dominique, tolles Bike !

Hier mein altes/neues: grad fertig aufgebaut.






Tschau
FF


----------



## dominique (19. März 2005)

Die Stütze wird nächstens ausgewechselt. Neu Schmolke TLO 31.6 das passt. Wegen dem Vorbau was gibts für Alternativen mit demselben Gewicht?? Jetzt f99


----------



## BEAVER (19. März 2005)

Den Porno F99


----------



## bergwerkfee (19. März 2005)

Endlich ist er da. Im Oktober bestellt und kaum ein halbes Jahr später kommt auch schon der Osterhase. Jetzt gehts ans aufbauen, bis zu den Marathons muss er fertig sein.


----------



## der alte ron (19. März 2005)

feuchtefurunkel schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen,
> Hier mein altes/neues: grad fertig aufgebaut.
> Tschau
> FF


 
Schönes Canyon .

Selbst lakiert ?


----------



## feuchtefurunkel (19. März 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Schönes Canyon .
> 
> Selbst lakiert ?



nö so was kann ick nich, hab ich machen lassen, ist pulver beschichtet.

Hier noch ein Bildchen von näher dran.


----------



## atua (19. März 2005)

@ dominique: tolles bike... ABER JETZT RAUS IN DEN DRECK DAMIT

@ feuchtefurunkel: was sind das für griffe?? ich muss auch so rote griffe für mein bike haben!

grüße


----------



## Deleted 8297 (19. März 2005)

Na Syntace Screw on.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauntenbeiker (19. März 2005)

@dominique:
scharfes bike  
hätte ich mich nicht für ein fully entschieden, wäre es wohl auch das storck rebel carbon geworden!
die fox will aber irgendwie nicht so richtig an schwarze bikes passen...  
...und wenn du noch ein hübscheres bildchen mit neutralem hintergrund machst, erntest du bestimmt noch mehr lob


----------



## mario17 (19. März 2005)

@feuchtefurunkel

Von welchem Canyon Modell ist dein Rahmen?
Was hat das pulvern gekostet?
Wie ist der Canyon-Aufdruck beim Lackieren drauf gekommen?

mfg Mario


----------



## feuchtefurunkel (19. März 2005)

mario17 schrieb:
			
		

> @feuchtefurunkel
> 
> Von welchem Canyon Modell ist dein Rahmen?
> Was hat das pulvern gekostet?
> ...



Moin Mario,

-ist der Rahmen RED ROCK aus dem Jahr 2001, war vorher rot, und der Lack sah schon nicht mehr so toll aus.
-das pulvern kostet einfarbig 59 Euronen, 59 fürs entlacken, 30 für den Schriftzug, ich hab 224 für alles bezahlt incl. Versand/Nachnahme, das ganze nennt sich Teamedition/zweifarbig bei www.maxx.de 
-der Schriftzug ist unter Lack, Du kannst da alles raufmachen lassen, ich hab den aktuellen Canyon Schriftzug genommen, Du schickst einfach den Entwurf zu maxx und die lassen das Teil dann machen, geht nur in schwarz oder silber, da die sonst bei 200 Grad nicht halten.

Wenn Du noch Fragen hast meld DIch,
Tschau FF

PS: Die Abwicklung bei Maxx ist aber nich so klasse, man muß viel nachhacken.telefonieren usw.! Wenn man genau weiß was man will dann gehts. Handwerklich ist es aber i.O., alle Sachen waren sauber abgeklebt.


----------



## derMichi (20. März 2005)

Hier mein neues Radl   :







*Rahmen:* Commencal VIP Nuts 3 (ca. 1,5kg)
*Lenker & Vorbau:* Syntace VRO
*Griffe:* Race Face Good&Evil Grips
*Klingel: * Epik TingTing
*Kurbel & Shifter: * Shimano LX ´04
*Kassette:* SRAM, ansonsten Rest XT ´04
*LRS:* XT Naben, DT Comp, Mavic XM 819d UST
*Reifen: * Schwalbe Little Albert 2,1 UST
*Sattel:* Selle Italia Flite Titan
*Sattelstütze:* Race Face EvolveXC ´05
*Bremsen: * Magura Louise FR ´04
*Federgabel:* Marzocchi MX Comp ETA 100mm ´05 (Decals entfernt)

Gewiß kein unbedingter Leichtbau aber alltagsfreundlich...
Über Bewertungen jeglicher Art würde ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## fab1o (20. März 2005)

derMichi schrieb:
			
		

>



schönes Bike! Mal keine Stangen- oder Kommerzware!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. März 2005)

so, Schülerbike:
in klammern was bald kommt.






Rahmen: GT XCR 2000 11cm FW (Float raus, Titanfeder rein)
Gabel: Duke XC U-Turn
LRS: Mavic Crossroc, Michelin XLs 2.1 UST
Schaltung/Hebel: Sram X.9 2004 (2005er rein)
Bremsen: Magura HS33 (Magura 10th Anniversary)
Kurbel: Kocmo MTB mit Race Face Rings 26/36/46
Lenker: RooX DBS (Syntace Duraflite)
Vorbau: Amoeba (Syncros, wenn ich Kappe finde)
Stütze: Syncros
Sattel: Selle Italia 

bei Bedarf bewerten :


----------



## der alte ron (20. März 2005)

carlsson schrieb:
			
		

> schönes Bike!!


 
Absolut !

@Helmchen , "der mal ein kultbike fuhr" kann doch langsam weg !!
Die kiste ist doch kultig genug .


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. März 2005)

gut. wird revidiert.
danke für die Blumen!


----------



## fab1o (20. März 2005)

dominique schrieb:
			
		

> Kanns kaum erwarten bis das erste Rennen kommt



storck by cicli-patrik?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spezi light (20. März 2005)

Rahmen: Marin Team Issue 04
Federgabel: Marzocchi Marathon S von 03
Antrieb: komplett XTR ausser XT Umwerfer
Sattelstütze: Easton EA 70
Lenker/Griffe: Extralite, Ritchey WCS
Vorbau: Syntace
Pedale: Eggbeater mit Titanachse getunt
Sattel: NoName aber nur 199g
Laufräder: DT Swiss XR 4.1d mit Hügi 240 und Tune Schnellspannern
Reifen: noch Ritchey Z-Max aber bald Racing Ralph mit Latexschläuchen
Gewicht: ca. 10,5 kg  mit neuen Reifen und Nokons

zum Bewerten bitte in die Galerie...
und verzeiht mir die schlechte Bildqualität. Ich mach, wenn die Nokons da sind, dann nochmal bessere...
MfG Alex


----------



## dominique (20. März 2005)

carlsson schrieb:
			
		

> storck by cicli-patrik?



Storck by Velo Stern St.Gallen


----------



## Don Trailo (20. März 2005)

skarep spv  
full xtr 
ust-reifen 
carbonparts  
ringle(den alten zeiten wegen...)
und das wichtigste :
*das herz aus stahl true temper ox*  


gewicht 10574 gramm
mit mir und nicht ganz nackt 82499 gramm


----------



## der alte ron (20. März 2005)

Marinrider schrieb:
			
		

> Rahmen: Marin Team Issue 04


 
Warum sind hardtails von marin einfach immer irgendwie cool ?!
I love it ! 

nikolay

P.S.:An dieses rad gehört eine SRAM !


----------



## cluso (20. März 2005)

@Marinrider und Don Trailo

ihr habt da ja 2 richtig stylische Räder.

Schon alleine wegen dem Stahlrahmen und der Marzocchi  
Muß allerdings Ron recht geben entweder Sram oder ne alte XTR.

Gruß

cluso


----------



## spezi light (21. März 2005)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> @Marinrider und Don Trailo
> 
> ihr habt da ja 2 richtig stylische Räder.
> 
> ...


merci, aber die Marzocchi wird früher oder später meinem Tuningrausch zum Opfer fallen weil sie einfach zu schwer ist mit ihren 2 kg...
Zu Sram Schaltung kann ich nur sagen, dass ich super zufrieden mit den Dual Control Hebeln bin und ich hab immerhin ein altes XTR Schaltwerk dran 
Naja mal schauen wie mir die neuen XO Schalthebel gefallen und vielleicht wird dann irgendwann doch auch non Shimano umgesattelt...
MfG Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (21. März 2005)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> @Marinrider und Don Trailo
> 
> ihr habt da ja 2 richtig stylische Räder.
> 
> ...


danke für die blumen.... cluso   
nach anfangsschwierigkeiten  mit den Dual Control Hebeln klappt das schalten echt blind.ich finde es echt ok!!! ich habe alles an meinen bikes; xt  daumen  sram  
Dual Control  rapid fire  
bei mir kriegt jede schaltung ne change


----------



## xc-mtb (21. März 2005)

Mal ne richtig gute Seite im Thread.
Marin ist (fast) immer schön finde das 2005 Team allerdings noch gelungener im Design.
Das Phobia kann was, hat der feine Herr was tolles aufgebaut und auch in der letzten Zeit positiv verändert. Ich würde es mit Canti´s noch besser finden, das ist aber wie immer nur meine Meinung.
Zu guter letzt möchte ich das Commencal auch noch loben, das hätte ich wohl gekauft, wenn es mit dem NICOLAI nichts geworden wäre!

Keep On

Matze


----------



## spezi light (22. März 2005)

xc-mtb schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne richtig gute Seite im Thread.
> Marin ist (fast) immer schön finde das 2005 Team allerdings noch gelungener im Design.
> Das Phobia kann was, hat der feine Herr was tolles aufgebaut und auch in der letzten Zeit positiv verändert. Ich würde es mit Canti´s noch besser finden, das ist aber wie immer nur meine Meinung.
> Zu guter letzt möchte ich das Commencal auch noch loben, das hätte ich wohl gekauft, wenn es mit dem NICOLAI nichts geworden wäre!
> ...


ja das 2005er ist optisch schon noch mal ein bischen besser, da der Schriftzug von Marin komplett redesigned wurde. Ist aber komplett der selbe Rahmen als letztes Jahr. Naja man soll sich mit dem zufrieden geben was man hat und das ist ja trotzdem einiges 
Als nächstes schwebt mir ein Marin Fully vor. Wird aber wohl erst nächste Saison realisiert werden...
MfG Alex


----------



## bergwerkfee (22. März 2005)

Der Osterhasen- Selbstbauthread: Mein Freund hat heute Zeit gehabt und an meinem Bike geschraubt: Kurbel und Umwerfer. Ich kann die erste Ausfahrt kaum erwarten. Ratet, was das nächste Teil ist? Und da mir noch ein paar Teile fehlen, was ratet ihr mir.


----------



## feuchtefurunkel (22. März 2005)

Moin Bergwerkfee,

   

Sieht richtig schnuckelig aus das Sto..., die XTR hab ich auch seit ein paar Tagen dran, allerdings noch nen alten LX-Umwerfer, der ist zwar nicht so schön aber leichter.    

Für sonstige Teile kann ich Dir den F99 und den Duraflite Carbon empfehlen,
für weiter hinter ne Tune oder Thomson und nen SLR oder XP, und noch nen schicken LR-Satz AMC, das sind jedenfalls die Teile die ich gewählt habe, bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden damit.

Poste mal das FERTIGE,
Tschau FF


----------



## bergwerkfee (23. März 2005)

feuchtefurunkel schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Bergwerkfee,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi, zeigst du mir deins? die fee


----------



## feuchtefurunkel (23. März 2005)

bergwerkfee schrieb:
			
		

> hi, zeigst du mir deins? die fee



Moin liebe Fee,

mache ich doch gerne, ein paar Einträge zurück sind noch mehr Bildchen.










-Rahmen Canyon RedRock
-Gabel Fox F80
-LR-Satz AMC/Michelin XR Dry
-Marta SL
-Kurbel,Shifter,Schaltwerk XTR,
-Kassette XT
-Pedale 959
-Syntace F99-Duraflite Carbon-BarEnds Scott RC
-Stütze Thomson,Sattel SLR

Alles zusammen 10250 g, bald noch 2-3 Veränderung dann 9950 g

Wünsche schöne Ostern, happy Trails und nen guten Rutsch!   
Tschau FF


----------



## polo (23. März 2005)

mit sicherheit ein feines leichtes radl, aber in meinen augen kein kunstwerk! 
2x rot (rahmen + lenkergriffe)
2x grau (gabel + reifen)
verschiedene schwarz "töne"
hier und da noch silber...
keine klare ästhetische linie!


----------



## *adrenalin* (23. März 2005)

einfach ein sensationeller rahmen!!!

dafür würde ich sogar wieder auf disc umsteigen...



			
				dominique schrieb:
			
		

> Kanns kaum erwarten bis das erste Rennen kommt


----------



## feuchtefurunkel (23. März 2005)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> mit sicherheit ein feines leichtes radl, aber in meinen augen kein kunstwerk!
> 2x rot (rahmen + lenkergriffe)
> 2x grau (gabel + reifen)
> verschiedene schwarz "töne"
> ...



Moin Polo,

mir gefällt´s so, die roten Griffe sind aber schon Geschichte, hab jetzt schwarze und passende Hörnchen, Pumpe und Satteltasche sind auch wieder ab, ansonsten bleibts so, vielleicht noch die Gabel in weiß?? mhmm, mal sehen.


Tschau
FF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (23. März 2005)

es geht ja zum glück um dein rad, also um dein geschmack.
wenn, dann schwarze gabel und reifen.


----------



## mauntenbeiker (23. März 2005)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> ...verschiedene schwarz "töne"



dunkel- und hellschwarz - gelle  

...mir ist das canyon auch ein bisschen zu farbgewaltig - aber über "kunst" wollen wir hier lieber nicht streiten...


----------



## feuchtefurunkel (23. März 2005)

mauntenbeiker schrieb:
			
		

> dunkel- und hellschwarz - gelle
> 
> ne schwarz und ganz schwarz


----------



## Colnago54 (23. März 2005)

hier mal mein Bike, vielleicht kein Kunstwerk aber zumindest mit seinen 11kg
und der Ausstattung für Cross Country Race geeignet.


----------



## bergwerkfee (23. März 2005)

Der Osterhaseselbstbauthread: Heute war ich shoppen. Und selbst dran geschraubt. Denke, es ist ne gute Wahl für mein Storck. Ciao, die Fee


----------



## Masterambrosius (23. März 2005)

Habe vor kurzem mein Hardtail hergerichtet!!
Kurbel und Laufräder sollte ich noch tauschen.

Hat jemand sonst noch Tuning-Tipps?


----------



## der alte ron (24. März 2005)

*adrenalin* schrieb:
			
		

> einfach ein sensationeller rahmen!!!
> 
> dafür würde ich sogar wieder auf disc umsteigen...


 
Wage es nicht dein schönes quantec gegen diesen eimer einzutauschen . ,


----------



## *adrenalin* (24. März 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Wage es nicht dein schönes quantec gegen diesen eimer einzutauschen . ,



nee, aber die rohloff ist drin!!!!!!!


----------



## dodger (24. März 2005)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Bike in seinem natürlichen Lebensraum






neu seit dem letzten Foto:

Züge
Innenlager
Kurbel
Flaschenhalter
Bar Ends
Hac4

Gewicht: 11052g   

Ich habe hier noch die Xpedo Ti/Ti rumliegen. Weiß aber nicht, ob ich die montieren soll, weil ich mit der Funktion der 959 recht zufrieden bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (24. März 2005)

*adrenalin* schrieb:
			
		

> nee, aber die rohloff ist drin!!!!!!!


 
  Bilder , gewichte , LOS !

 

nikolay


----------



## pefro (24. März 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Wage es nicht dein schönes quantec gegen diesen eimer einzutauschen . ,



Hi,

hatte den Rebel Carbon die Tage bei meinem Händler auch mal in den Fingern - und bin ebenfalls wenig begeistert. Das ganze sieht irgendwie "zusammengeschustert" und recht globig aus. Klar liegts am Carbon, aber der schwarze Rahmen mit den angeschraubten silbernen Zuganschlägen und den silbernen Ausfallenden will bei mir nicht wirklich als "Kunstwerk" durchgehen.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## *adrenalin* (24. März 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Bilder , gewichte , LOS !
> 
> 
> 
> nikolay




jawoll   ! am wochenende!

mit rr 2,25 vorne und hinten steht die 8 vor dem komma nur knapp, aber da  geht auf jeden fall immer noch was!!

hier schon mal die gewichte:


----------



## bergwerkfee (24. März 2005)

Zugegeben, die silbernen Zuganschläge kämen in dezentem schwarz besser- aber der Rest des Rahmens gefällt mir gigantisch. Natürlich ist das für den ein oder anderen Geschmacksache. Aber da, man kann  ja bekanntlich darüber nicht streiten, gibt es auch nur wenige Alternativen auf dem Alu-Einheitsmarkt. Fest steht, dass ich mit jedem Kinesis-Rahmen aus Taiwan mit der entsprechenden Lackierung schon ab 300 Euro ein Kunstwerk machen kann, der auch in Punkto Gewicht locker mithalten kann. Aber dann gäb es ja keine Abwechslung auf den Trails. So gesehen betrachte ich eigendlich jedes Bike als eigenes Kunstwerk, dessen Details beachtet werden sollen. Letztendlich ist es doch das agile Handling, was über gut und schlecht entscheidet. Und da bin ich bei dem Punkt: Bei Storck kann man da nichts falsch machen. Das Handling steht ohne jede Diskussion. 
PS: Der Osterhasenselbstbauthread geht in die 3.Runde:


----------



## *adrenalin* (24. März 2005)

bergwerkfee,

laß´ dich nicht verrückt machen!! mit dem was du da gerade auf die räder stellst, bist du nicht nur in diesem forum gaaaaaanz weit vorne!!!

und das wichtigste: ich bin überzeugt, daß sich das ding gigantisch fahren wird.


----------



## 007ike (24. März 2005)

@bergwerkfee also bei den Naben blieb mir gerade die Luft weg! Da gibt jemand richtig Geld aus und zaubert was schönes zusammen! Bin echt mal auf das Gesamtprojekt gespannt! Für welche Gabel hast du dich denn jetzt entschieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (24. März 2005)

bergwerkfee schrieb:
			
		

> Zugegeben, die silbernen Zuganschläge kämen in dezentem schwarz besser- aber der Rest des Rahmens gefällt mir gigantisch...



Du hast mit dem Geschriebenen natürlich 100% recht. Der Rahmen gefällt MIR persönlich nicht - aber deswegen ist das hier ja auch der "Kunstwerke" Thread, da darf jeder mal seinen Senf im Detail dazu geben.

Am Ende bin ich und alle andern ja auch froh, das jemand wie Du sich so ein geiles und individuelles Bike zusammenstellt   

Den Rahmen scheints übrigens doch auch noch mit schwarzen Zuganschlägen zu geben?!






Gruß
Peter


----------



## bergwerkfee (24. März 2005)

Danke, ich bin auch gespannt, wie es aussieht, wenn es fertig ist. Ja ja, die Gabel. Bis jetz hab ich keine Ahnung was da rein soll. Tendiere immer noch zur Reba Team, aber die 200 gr Aufpreis zur SID. Die ist mir allerdings zu weich mit Scheibenbremsen, so vom Hörensagen. Aber das wichtigste: SID muss ich blockieren, wenn es bergan geht, die REBA ist automatisch wippfrei. Na, ich hab ja noch ein wenig Zeit.


----------



## yvesw (24. März 2005)

bergwerkfee schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, ich bin auch gespannt, wie es aussieht, wenn es fertig ist. Ja ja, die Gabel. Bis jetz hab ich keine Ahnung was da rein soll. Tendiere immer noch zur Reba Team, aber die 200 gr Aufpreis zur SID. Die ist mir allerdings zu weich mit Scheibenbremsen, so vom Hörensagen. Aber das wichtigste: SID muss ich blockieren, wenn es bergan geht, die REBA ist automatisch wippfrei. Na, ich hab ja noch ein wenig Zeit.



Das wird ein echt geiles Bike.   

Hast du schon mal über eine Pace nachgedacht? Die würde sicherlich perfekt zum Rahmen passen und schwer sind die auch nicht.   

Yves


----------



## starKI (24. März 2005)

Nicht schlecht, was du da zusammenbaust. Sieht bisher wirklich top aus. Aber ne Reba würde mir da drin irgendwie nicht so richtig gefallen (mir würde z.B. die Marzocchi Marathon Race ziemlich gut gefallen, falls es die in dem gleichen schwarz wie die Marathon XC gibt; in weiß gäbs sicher nen schönen Kontrast, aber ich glaub nicht, dass das mit den Tune-Naben harmoniert). Aber das ganze ist ja wie schon gesagt Geschmackssache.

StarKI


----------



## Einheimischer (24. März 2005)

Ich bin nach wie vor für die Pace Gabel, die Laufräder sind echt schick   

Grüße.


----------



## starKI (24. März 2005)

Ne Pace ist sicher auch nicht schlecht (vor allem vom Look her; über die Funktion wird ja immer gestritten). Nur wenn ihm schon ne Sid zu weich ist ... naja.

StarKI


----------



## Jolly Rogers (24. März 2005)

Ich fahr ne Pace und bin sehr sehr zufrieden. Besser wie meine Sid Team.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (24. März 2005)

hier das neue Bike von meiner Freundin, 8,5kg und da ist noch einiges drinn


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (24. März 2005)

wenn sie ihr Bullit mal kriegt kommen die XT raus und rote Tune Rein ebenso der billig sattel der muss weichen für nen slr in rot


----------



## fab1o (24. März 2005)

Masterambrosius schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand sonst noch Tuning-Tipps?



Ja, nimm den hässlichen gelben Aufkleber auf dem Oberrohr ab!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner_gs (25. März 2005)

@Shaun Palmer Jr: Also ich hätte beim Vorderrad die Speichen über den Flansch geführt, macht das Vorderrad erheblich steifer.

Ansonsten:





(Und ich hoffe, dass Carnifex diesmal mit dem Foto zufrieden ist  )


----------



## atua (25. März 2005)

@bergwerkfee: Dein Bike wird ein Traum. Ein Wahnsinn. und schön prollig mit den goldenen Naben    die Naben sind echt traumhaft, die wären  meine erste Wahl, aber ich hab irgendwie riesige Hemmungen so viel Geld ins Bike zu stopfen, aber irgendwann ist es so weit...

@Shaun Palmer Jr: Hmm.... du baust "so locker nebenbei" mal ein Bike mit 8,5kg für dei Freundin auf (das ist sie natürlich wert), und ich, ich hab immer noch ein fast 13kg Bike unterm Ars**. Ganz klar, da muss sich was ändern. Der Rahmen gefällt mir super!


----------



## Deleted 8297 (25. März 2005)

roadrunner_gs
(Und ich hoffe schrieb:


> Nunja, ich hab´s heute morgen gesehen, es ist schon besser, aber immernoch etwas unglücklich mit dem dunklen Hintergrund im unteren Bereich.
> 
> Vielleicht eine Aufnahme auf hellem Laminat/Parkett (Birke oder Ahorn), oder aber vor einer Wand mit gebrochenem Weiß (aber bitte nicht "Eierschale" -man denke an "American Psycho I" -)
> 
> Ich bin übrigens auf dein Luzifer gespannt.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (25. März 2005)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Nunja, ich hab´s heute morgen gesehen, es ist schon besser, aber immernoch etwas unglücklich mit dem dunklen Hintergrund im unteren Bereich.
> 
> Vielleicht eine Aufnahme auf hellem Laminat/Parkett (Birke oder Ahorn), oder aber vor einer Wand mit gebrochenem Weiß (aber bitte nicht "Eierschale" -man denke an "American Psycho I" -)
> 
> Ich bin übrigens auf dein Luzifer gespannt.



Laminatimmitat - was für ein Wort - haben wir nur im Flur. Und der ist nur einen Meter breit, lässt sich also ganz schlecht fotografieren da.
Aber wenn du mir zum Geburtstag einen helleren Teppich schenken willst - nur zu, Geburtsdatum steht in den Userdetails 

Bis der Luzifer fertig ist dauert noch eine Weile, die Sattelstütze ist eine Extralite und bestellt, aber Extralite hat momentan irgendwie leichte Fertigungs-/Lieferproblem.
Stell dir aber einfach den Rahmen komplett mattschwarz vor und fertig ist. :lol
An der Geometrie hat sich ja nichts verändert.


----------



## Nihil Baxter (25. März 2005)

Mein RM Blizzard:


----------



## pefro (25. März 2005)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Nunja, ich hab´s heute morgen gesehen, es ist schon besser, aber immernoch etwas unglücklich mit dem dunklen Hintergrund im unteren Bereich.
> 
> Vielleicht eine Aufnahme auf hellem Laminat/Parkett (Birke oder Ahorn), oder aber vor einer Wand mit gebrochenem Weiß (aber bitte nicht "Eierschale" -man denke an "American Psycho I" -)
> 
> Ich bin übrigens auf dein Luzifer gespannt.



Grins, ich glaube die Anforderungen hier in dem Kunstwerke Thread werden immer größer ;-)

Gruß
Peter


----------



## der alte ron (25. März 2005)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast mit dem Geschriebenen natürlich 100% recht.
> Am Ende bin ich und alle andern ja auch froh, das jemand wie Du sich so ein geiles und individuelles Bike zusammenstellt


 
*ZUSTIMM*


----------



## bergwerkfee (25. März 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> hier das neue Bike von meiner Freundin, 8,5kg und da ist noch einiges drinn


Tolles Bike, dass du deiner freundin zusammengeschraubt hast. Wirklich sehr edel.


----------



## bergwerkfee (25. März 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin nach wie vor für die Pace Gabel, die Laufräder sind echt schick
> 
> Grüße.


Hi, welche Pace wäre denn das? Die in der BSN vorgestellte wird auf absehbare Zeit nicht gebaut. Bleibt nur noch die alte Version. Draufrumüberlegnoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergwerkfee (25. März 2005)

Ach so: Der Osterhaseselbstbauthread Teil 4: Die Sattelstütze. Was meint Ihr: Sie ist 400 mm lang, ich könnte Sie gut und gerne 10 cm abschneiden lassen. Soll ich?


----------



## Jolly Rogers (25. März 2005)

Ich hätte noch ne Pace RC38 AirForce Race Hollowform Locked-Out im Angebot. Neu und ungekürzt. Preis PN.


----------



## Wave (25. März 2005)

echt geile Karre Shaun Palma Jr. 

aber deswegen muessen diese riesigen Bilder nicht zehn mal wieder zitiert werden.


----------



## kastel67 (25. März 2005)

bergwerkfee schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so: Der Osterhaseselbstbauthread Teil 4: Die Sattelstütze. Was meint Ihr: Sie ist 400 mm lang, ich könnte Sie gut und gerne 10 cm abschneiden lassen. Soll ich?



Moin,

dreimal abgeschnitten und immer noch zu kurz! Ich würde max. 5 cm abschneiden. Gewichtstechnisch bringt das Abschneiden nicht viel, erhöht aber die Belastung für den Rahmen.
Ein Tipp am Rande: Sattelstützen immer nur unten abschneiden niiiiie oben!!!  

Gruß k67


----------



## fab1o (25. März 2005)

@Roadrunner

was hast du für Pedale drauf?


----------



## roadrunner_gs (25. März 2005)

Die Xpedo MG/CR für 290g.
Aber noch einen Winter halten die wohl nur mit Mühe durch, da das Magnesium schon arg "angenagt" ist vom (Streu)Salz. 

@kastel67: Er braucht ja nur soviel an der Sattelstütze dran lassen, dass er genau auf die 100mm Einstecktiefe kommt die als Mindesteinstecktiefe vorgesehen sind. Unter Umständen kommt da doch noch einiges zusammen - bei mir waren es bei einer Use Alien Aluminium 420 85mm die ich abschneiden konnte und ich habe dabei 35g gespart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (25. März 2005)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> Mein RM Blizzard:


 
Geil , wie ein ein schlüssig aufgebauter "oldie" so manchen anderen rädern einfach die show stielt !
Klasse !

nikolay


----------



## cluso (25. März 2005)

@Nihil Baxter

Ich würd sagen du hast dir den Titel "Kunstwerk der Woche" verdient. 
Feiner Hobel.

Gruß


----------



## starKI (25. März 2005)

Vor allen Dingen die Kurbeln   
Und der Rahmen ist ja sowieso schon ein Kunstwerk für sich.

StarKI


----------



## Nihil Baxter (25. März 2005)

Vielen Dank. Mit solch einer positiven Resonanz habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht gerechnet. Gerade im CC-Bereich führen ja Stahlrahmen eher ein Nischendasein, da Scandium und Carbon nun mal deutlich leichter ist. Aber Stahl hat zum Glück immer noch seine Fans.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (25. März 2005)

@ atua

und das beste es war gar nichtmal so teuer...
die Gabel, Lenker und Vorderrad hab ich beim Gardaseefestivöl gefunden.
Steuersatz und Rahmen lagen bei der Cosmic Hausmesse einfach so da rum.
Naja und nen paar Teile mussten wir beim Stadler kaufen.  
des teuerste waren die Reifen...hahaha die gabs nämlich net beim Stadler.

@roadrunner...häh wiso sollen die da "erheblich" steifer werden?
vielleicht minimal und dafür schauts beschissen aus...ich habs auch noch nie so gesehen?
aber bei ca 50kg an Fahrer ist sowas eh voll unwichtig, genauso wie ne steifere Gabel als die SID.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (25. März 2005)

Erstens sieht es besser aus - okay, optische Sachen liegen im Auge des Betrachters
Zweitens speicht Tune eigentlich die Laufräder genau so ein wenn sie Radial eingespeicht kommen. FRM tut das auch. Und ich auch.  Was aber kein Indiz sein sollte.
Drittens werden die unter Garantie steifer, da die Speichen sich auf dem Flansch abstützten und du somit auf Höhe des Flansches knappe vier bis fünf Millimeter weiter aussen liegst.
Viertens ist merkst du diese Steifigkeit sicher beim Antritt da du - oder deine Freundin - V-Brake fährst. Da werden die wohl so schleifen.
Fünftens kann man die SID auch mit 85kg noch mit Scheibe fahren.


----------



## rex_sl (25. März 2005)

über die steifigkeit würd ich mir mal keine sorgen machen. hab auch noch nie n laufrad gesehen wo die speichenköpfe bei radial innenliegen, net das die tune nabe auseinandergezogen wird


----------



## Einheimischer (25. März 2005)

@Nihil Baxter

Ein Traum - das ist noch ein wahres RM, sehr stimmig aufgebaut, einfach wunderschön  

@Bergwerkfee

Ich meine die Pace RC38 Air Force ST Carbon in 70mm (gits aber auch in einer 100mm Version) z.B. hier: http://www.mob-bikes.de/k008u005s001.htm
Leider nicht ganz Billig, aber bei den bisher verbauten Komponenten...  

Grüße.


----------



## rex_sl (25. März 2005)

ins rebell

muss ne german a kilo. sonst passt da nix wirklich dazu, is ja voll der klumpen carbon der überteuert ist.  


oder ne


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (26. März 2005)

weiss net obs teuer ist gibt ja Fetivöls...  
aber ich finde das Storck damit nicht unbedingt ein glücksgriff gelungen ist, leider. Also wenn ich mir eins aus Carbon kaufen würde dann nen Giant...
ist zwar einheitsbrei aber es schaut geil aus, und ist bei jedem Rennen mehrfach anzutreffen (weils halt gut ist) warum schafft es Giant sowas schönes zu Formen und der Storch net.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jolly Rogers (26. März 2005)

> @Bergwerkfee
> 
> Ich meine die Pace RC38 Air Force ST Carbon in 70mm (gits aber auch in einer 100mm Version) z.B. hier: http://www.mob-bikes.de/k008u005s001.htm
> Leider nicht ganz Billig, aber bei den bisher verbauten Komponenten...



Die 70mm als Disc Only habe ich noch neu zu verkaufen


----------



## DigitalDuck (26. März 2005)

So meine Schnitte.....Etwas "Ausergewöhnlich"(Pedale, Sattel und Lenker) anzusehen aber für mich optimal...


----------



## fab1o (26. März 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Die Xpedo MG/CR für 290g.
> Aber noch einen Winter halten die wohl nur mit Mühe durch, da das Magnesium schon arg "angenagt" ist vom (Streu)Salz.



Sonst vom Mechanismus her bist du zufrieden mit den XPedos?
Hattest ja früher wie ich die 959er. 

Direkter Vergleich würde mich interessieren.(PS. Ich weiss schon, dass es einen Xpedo Thread gibt..!)


----------



## roadrunner_gs (26. März 2005)

Ja laufen noch wie am ersten Tag obwohl bei einer Pedale die (Reibungs)Dichtung schon abgeflogen ist.
Und beim linken Pedal ist auch schon mal einer der Einstellkäfige abgefallen, weil sich die Schraube losegerüttelt hatte - direkt vor einem Rennen, extrem doof. 
Ansonsten kann es schon passieren, dass du deine Schuhe etwas beschneiden musst. Anfangs kommen sie einem etwas hakelig vor - legt sich mit den Shimano SH-M51 nach rund 500km.

Kleinere Qualitätsmängel die aber nur teilweise die Funktion einschränken (Immerhin geht das Pedal nun wieder ohne Probleme, liess sich noch vor Ort nach dem Rennen mit einem Inbus wieder reparieren) - aber was will man für 63 Euro bei 290g schon erwarten, was?


----------



## fab1o (28. März 2005)

Update: jetzt 9.3kg






Neuer Laufradsatz: 
-NoTubes ZTR355 Felge (meine sind 348 und 350g  )
-DT 240s Naben
-DT Revolution Speichen
-DT Alunippel


----------



## starKI (28. März 2005)

Feiner Apparat. Bis auf DC sehr gelungen (was aber natürlich Geschmackssache ist).

StarKI


----------



## cluso (28. März 2005)

carlsson schrieb:
			
		

> Update: jetzt 9.3kg
> 
> Neuer Laufradsatz:
> -NoTubes ZTR355 Felge (meine sind 348 und 350g  )
> ...



schönes Rad.
Aber immer noch 9,3 kg???

Kommt mir ein wenig "schwer" vor, für das was verbaut ist.
Das ist aber keine Pro-Sattelstütze mehr, oder?!

Gruß

cluso


----------



## fab1o (28. März 2005)

@cluso
dochdoch ist eine Pro Stütze. 
das neue Teambike hat eben Verspätung, deshalb fahre ich die ersten Rennen noch mit dem. die Räder werden dann auch ans neue drankommen.


----------



## cluso (29. März 2005)

carlsson schrieb:
			
		

> @cluso
> dochdoch ist eine Pro Stütze.
> das neue Teambike hat eben Verspätung, deshalb fahre ich die ersten Rennen noch mit dem. die Räder werden dann auch ans neue drankommen.




Ahso, hat mir halt nur gewundert.

In dem Fall...viel Glück und Spaß 

Gruß

cluso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (29. März 2005)

hier meine rohloff-leichtbauvariante:

8,9 kg


----------



## Principia (29. März 2005)

na endlich....ich wollte schon nach bilder fragen 

sieht gut aus! 8.9kg sind auch ein wort! 
nur ein schwarzes kettenblatt wäre evtl. noch schöner!


----------



## *adrenalin* (29. März 2005)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> nur ein schwarzes kettenblatt wäre evtl. noch schöner!



ja! es werden noch einige modifikationen erfolgen: carbon-kettenspanner, schrauben an der rohloff aus alu (könnte aber schwierig werden), ritzel aus titan (ebenfalls nicht einfach   ) und vielleicht fällt mir sonst noch was ein...


----------



## cluso (29. März 2005)

*adrenalin* schrieb:
			
		

> ja! es werden noch einige modifikationen erfolgen: carbon-kettenspanner, schrauben an der rohloff aus alu (könnte aber schwierig werden), ritzel aus titan (ebenfalls nicht einfach   ) und vielleicht fällt mir sonst noch was ein...



Ritzel?? Vielleicht hat Boone was im Angebot?

Ansonsten

 

Gruß

cluso


----------



## der alte ron (29. März 2005)

Whoa !! Wie erwartet eine sahneschnitte mit getriebe !

Und , erzähl doch mal ! Wie hast du den umstieg erlebt !
Du hast eine sehr gute kettenschaltung gehabt - lass einfach die ersten spontanen subj. eindrücke vom band !

glückwunsch , nikolay


----------



## abbath (30. März 2005)

Nach Abschluß des Umbaus, vor vollständigem Zusauen   :





Neu: VRO (680mm Lenker - 's geil ), XLC Barends, Korklenkerband, Tune Flaschenhalter, XT Umwerfer, XT Kurbel (180mm ), XC717 Felgen, DT Speichen HR 2.0-1.8 VR 1.8-1.6, Michelin Latex Schläuche, Extralite Sattelklemmschelle.






ich weiß, daß das auf dem Bild mit der VRO und der langen Stütze komisch aussieht... Fahren tuts aber prima 

Altes Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joreg (30. März 2005)

Bzgl. Sattel würde ich mir noch was anderes überlegen   
Gruß joreg


----------



## m.a.t. (30. März 2005)

abbath schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß, daß das auf dem Bild mit der VRO und der langen Stütze komisch aussieht... Fahren tuts aber prima



Sind das 24 Zoll Laufräder?
SCNR


----------



## Andre (30. März 2005)

abbath schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß, daß das auf dem Bild mit der VRO und der langen Stütze komisch aussieht... Fahren tuts aber prima



Boah, wie groß bist du denn?


----------



## abbath (30. März 2005)

2,03m, 101cm Schrittlänge, 79,5kg 

Ja, der Sattel sieht schon etwas komisch aus (auf dem Bild allerdings schlimmer als in der Realität) - wenn er nicht so arschbequem wäre, könnte man über einen Tausch nachdenken...


----------



## *adrenalin* (31. März 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Whoa !! Wie erwartet eine sahneschnitte mit getriebe !
> 
> Und , erzähl doch mal ! Wie hast du den umstieg erlebt !
> Du hast eine sehr gute kettenschaltung gehabt - lass einfach die ersten spontanen subj. eindrücke vom band !
> ...




vielen dank für die blumen!

tja, wie habe ich den umstieg erlebt? erst hat es relativ lange gedauert, bis ich meine nabe hatte und dann kam ein unerfreuliches ereignis hinzu, so daß ich über wochen gewartet habe und dann die nabe im keller liegen hatte und sie nicht einspeichen konnte. nachdem ich dann den umbau erledigt hatte (bis auf eine erheblich abweichende kettenlinie mußte ich eigentlich nichts ändern außer jede menge teile abzubauen   ) ging es letzten sonntag raus auf den trail. ahhh- fast vergessen: das auffädeln der nokons ist mir richtig auf den sender gegangen. habe den durchgehenden rohloff-liner verwandt und mit den nokons kombiniert. funktioniert wunderbar!

geräuschkulisse in einzelnen gängen (1,2, 7 und ich glaube 11) zunächst irritierend. auch das runterschalten ohne last ist zunächst ungewohnt, dafür kann man in der kleinen tretpause aber auch beliebig viele gänge durchschalten. allerdings hatte ich auf 50 km 3x statt dem 8. den 14. gang drin (nach dem raufschalten aus 7). ich hoffe, daß liegt noch an meinem nicht "rohloffkompatiblen" schalten, denn das nervt. zudem stört mich der doch sehr klobige und vor allem fast dreieckige schaltgriff. ein weicheres, rundes und etwas dünneres teil (wie bspw. sram x.o) würde mir besser gefallen und ließe sich besser greifen. die dreieckige form läßt sich nicht immer gut greifen.

toll sind die schnellen schaltvorgänge, kein unbewußtes "schielen" auf die kettenlinie mehr und die gleichmäßgen gangsprünge (die aber relativ groß sind!).

alles im allem habe ich keinen kraftverlust feststellen können (psychologisch ganz wichtig!!!  ), die geräuschkulisse ist aber gewöhnungsbedürftig. der ein oder andere wanderer/spaziergänger wird auch gedacht haben "warum ölt der nicht mal seine kette/lager oder stellt seine schaltung richtig ein"


----------



## jona$ (31. März 2005)

mal was ganz "exotisches", aber immerhin abbezahlt


----------



## BEAVER (31. März 2005)

Was ist denn das fuer ein Rahmen - und warum hat der Dellen im Unterrohr?


----------



## jona$ (31. März 2005)

BEAVER schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn das fuer ein Rahmen - und warum hat der Dellen im Unterrohr?



gute frage - keine ahnung... kinesis superlight? chaka hoku? 
wiegt zumindest 1600g bei ca. 21"

die "dellen", keine ahnung, hat er an beiden seiten, die gehören da schon hin, zweck? keine ahnung! vielleicht der neuste design-schrei in taiwan?


----------



## fab1o (31. März 2005)

@jonas

was ist daran exotisch? eher Standard als etwas anderes meiner Meinung...


----------



## roadrunner_gs (31. März 2005)

BEAVER schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn das fuer ein Rahmen - und warum hat der Dellen im Unterrohr?



Der Poison E605 aus 2002 sah so aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (31. März 2005)

mal was schlichtes    
das einzige was mir net gefällt is die Flasche mit dem Flaschenhalter
macht das Rad bischen zu nichte   
Ist die Delle im unterrohr normal


----------



## pefro (31. März 2005)

Grins, hier sind ja wieder mal die Checker am Werk   

Also, solche "Dellen" im Unterrohr:











nennt man "Lat Stab Design". Es soll die Steifigkeit des Rahmens im Tretlagerbereich erhöhen.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## jona$ (31. März 2005)

carlsson schrieb:
			
		

> @jonas
> 
> was ist daran exotisch? eher Standard als etwas anderes meiner Meinung...



 und ich hab die Exotik extra noch in Anführungszeichen gesetzt, um es auch wirklich jedem leser zu ermöglichen, den gehalt des postings zu erfassen   

turbostandard! aber auch turbobillig!


----------



## jona$ (31. März 2005)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> "Lat Stab Design"
> Gruß
> Peter



und schon wieder was gelernt, thx


----------



## kleinbiker (1. April 2005)

abbath schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Abschluß des Umbaus, vor vollständigem Zusauen   :
> 
> Neu: VRO (680mm Lenker - 's geil ), XLC Barends, Korklenkerband, Tune Flaschenhalter, XT Umwerfer, XT Kurbel (180mm ), XC717 Felgen, DT Speichen HR 2.0-1.8 VR 1.8-1.6, Michelin Latex Schläuche, Extralite Sattelklemmschelle.
> 
> ...



Hallo Abbath,

also ich finde den Sattel gar nicht so schlecht (vom optischen), schließlich passt das rot-schwarz ganz gut zur Rahmenfarbe.

Wie sieht denn der Gewichtsvergleich vorher - nachher aus?

Wie funktioniert der Standard XT-Umwerfer mit der XT-Kurbel?

Grüße aus dem Hochsauerland
kleinbiker


----------



## fab1o (1. April 2005)

@jonas

bin halt nicht so intelligent wie du


----------



## rigger (1. April 2005)

Hier ma ein Bild von meinem nach Umbau von LX auf XT (Kassette + Kurbel) und Sram 970 Kette   





So sieht meine Kettenstrebe aus, Lager der Kurbel war anscheinend zu kurz, gab dauernd kettenklemmer!    

Gruß Nils


----------



## pefro (1. April 2005)

rigger schrieb:
			
		

> So sieht meine Kettenstrebe aus, Lager der Kurbel war anscheinend zu kurz, gab dauernd kettenklemmer!
> 
> Gruß Nils




öhm - was sagt denn Endorfin dazu? Ist da wirklich ein Loch im Alu?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Deleted 8297 (1. April 2005)

rigger schrieb:
			
		

> So sieht meine Kettenstrebe aus, Lager der Kurbel war anscheinend zu kurz, gab dauernd kettenklemmer!
> 
> Gruß Nils



Du hattest doch vorher die 04er LX Kurbel? War da nicht ein 121mm Lager dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (1. April 2005)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Ist da wirklich ein Loch im Alu?
> 
> Gruß
> Peter




ja, ist das innenlagergehäuse   


sorry, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen  *duckundweg*


----------



## Don Trailo (1. April 2005)

.....no taiwan......   
HALLO ZUSAMMNEN!
MEIN NEUES...VENTANA  EL SALTAMONTES 05    NOCH NACKT ...... ES IST HEUTE ANGEKOMMEN   
FAHRBEREIT, SO HOFFE ICH IN EINER WOCHE  
teile .....
fsa
xt kurbel 
american laufradsatz 
x9 
thomson 
tune 
bbb 
louise fr
michelin
flite
fox talas


----------



## rigger (1. April 2005)

Ne da is kein Loch im Alu, hatte da Tape drumgemacht!

War ne 03er LX, nachgemessen hab ich die Innelagerbreite noch nicht, es war aber auf jeden fall weniger als 3mm Platz zwischen kettenstrebe und Kettenblatt!

Bei Endorfin wollte ich mich aber deshalb nochmal melden.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. April 2005)

das Ventana ist echt endgeil!


----------



## helgeg (2. April 2005)

rigger schrieb:
			
		

> War ne 03er LX, nachgemessen hab ich die Innelagerbreite noch nicht, es war aber auf jeden fall weniger als 3mm Platz zwischen kettenstrebe und Kettenblatt!


LX `03 und `04 ist das gleiche 121 mm Achslänge

die Kettenstrebe von meinem alten Rose CC300 sieht genauso aus, solange da nichts bricht ist es doch o.k.
Schrammen und Macken am Rahmen bleiben halt nicht aus, wenn man nicht nur auf Forststraßen unterwegs ist


----------



## Don Trailo (2. April 2005)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> das Ventana ist echt endgeil!



danke lord helmchen, ja war lange ein traum,nun in meinen händen
ja ventana , seit 12 jahren für mich der masstab was verarbeitung und funktion von fs betrifft,  viele hersteller orientieren sich an dieser kleinen schmide.....leider ist die vermarktung in europa nicht so gut, aus diesem grund eher selten anzutreffen in den trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. April 2005)

die Verarbeitung ist wirklich ein Traum, die Kinematik ist schön "klassisch"
bitte sag mir mal den Federweg an, dieht niedrig übersetzt aus. Sehr schönes Bike!

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Don Trailo (2. April 2005)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> die Verarbeitung ist wirklich ein Traum, die Kinematik ist schön "klassisch"
> bitte sag mir mal den Federweg an, dieht niedrig übersetzt aus. Sehr schönes Bike!
> 
> Gruß, Stefan



hy stefan
das saltamontes gibt es mit 100 meins hat 122mm ,aber auch mit 150mm
ventana bietet diverse umlenkhebel an....  3-4-5 Adjustable Travel oder wie meins auf nur 5 travel
guck mal auf die hompage 
gruss reza

http://www.ventanausa.com/
http://www.ventanausa.com/main_accessories.html

SWITZERLAND

Sareno-Handels AG
Tel: +71 244 0706
Fax: +71 244 1570
E-mail: [email protected]

< ein freund von mir, bietet den rahmenmit  talas gabel für keine 2000 euros an!!!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Baxx (2. April 2005)

Best Cube Acid ever! 






Jetzt u.a. mit Flite TransAm, Ritchey Pro Stütze, Onyx/X517 LRS, Michelin XCR, Eclipse Tubeless, XT 05 Kassette, HG93 + SRAM Gold Link, Vuelta Mag Hebeln, XT 02 Schaltern (ohne Griffgummis  ).

Wenn du mich klickst zeig ich dir mehr!


----------



## cluso (2. April 2005)

Don Trailo schrieb:
			
		

> .....no taiwan......
> HALLO ZUSAMMNEN!
> MEIN NEUES...VENTANA  EL SALTAMONTES 05    NOCH NACKT ...... ES IST HEUTE ANGEKOMMEN
> FAHRBEREIT, SO HOFFE ICH IN EINER WOCHE
> ...



Ich seh da gar kein King? 
Das ist doch was schiefgelaufen 

Gruß

cluso

PS: Feines Teil, viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. April 2005)

Don Trailo schrieb:
			
		

> hy stefan
> das saltamontes gibt es mit 100 meins hat 122mm ,aber auch mit 150mm
> ventana bietet diverse umlenkhebel an....  3-4-5 Adjustable Travel oder wie meins auf nur 5 travel
> guck mal auf die hompage
> ...



geiles Bike, geiler Preis.
wenn ich 2000 über hätt wär es wohl meins, leider hab ich gerad nur 25 Euro auf meinem Konto und schon ein schönes Fully im Keller.

Aja, 2,5:1 ist wirklich niedrig übersetzt, sehr schön. Ein Rahmen nach allen Regeln der Kunst 

Gratulation!
Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Schultz (2. April 2005)

Mein MTB:  

Rahmen: Cannondale Scalpel Gr. M mit Titanschrauben
Gabel: Headshok Lefty Carbon ELO mit Titanschrauben
Dämpfer: DT Swiss SSD210 mit Remote
Laufräder: Mavic Crossmax SL
Schnellspanner: Tune AC16
Reifen: Michelin Comp S light UST
Bremsanlage: Magura Marta SL mit Titanschrauben
Schalthebel: SRAM XO
Schaltwerk: SRAM XO
Umwerfer: Shimano XT mit Aluminiumschrauben
Kassette: Shimano Dura Ace 12-27 Titan
Kette: SRAM PC89 Hollowpin
Kurbelgarnitur: Race Face Deus
Innenlager: Race Face Deus
Pedale: Crank Brothers Eggbeater Triple Titan
Sattel: Fizik Aliante Carbon
Sattelstütze: Tune Starkes Stück
Lenker: Race Face Next
Barends: Tune Rh
Lenkerband: Syntace Cork
Flaschenhalter: Tune Wasserträger
Vorbau: Headshok Holy 100mm mit Titanschrauben
Züge: Nokon silber


----------



## KONI-DU (3. April 2005)

@schultz
Ein richtig schönes Bike.  Glückwunsch


----------



## Don Trailo (3. April 2005)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> Ich seh da gar kein King?
> Das ist doch was schiefgelaufen
> 
> Gruß
> ...



......stimmt cluso hab ich vergessen, werde mal was anderes testen, doch ich 
kenne mich> king kommt schon noch drauf.  .... 
danke für dein spasswunsch und kritik ...


----------



## Don Trailo (3. April 2005)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> geiles Bike, geiler Preis.
> wenn ich 2000 über hätt wär es wohl meins, leider hab ich gerad nur 25 Euro auf meinem Konto und schon ein schönes Fully im Keller.
> 
> Aja, 2,5:1 ist wirklich niedrig übersetzt, sehr schön. Ein Rahmen nach allen Regeln der Kunst
> ...



danke für die blumen stefan freut mich das du dich auf für mich freuen kannst
happy trails


----------



## Don Trailo (3. April 2005)

*ventana X5 custom made von meiner partnerin*
sie ist halt  nicht gross aber sehr schnell  

und shima-NO!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. April 2005)

da wirkt der XT Umwerfer ja schon fast deplaziert bei der Liste!
Absolut fett geiles Bike!!!


----------



## Col. Kurtz (3. April 2005)

wie kommst du denn mit dem wasserträger klar?
..hab da schon die widersprüchlichsten sachen gehört...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. April 2005)

Don Trailo schrieb:
			
		

> *ventana X5 custom made von meiner partnerin*
> sie ist halt  nicht gross aber sehr schnell
> 
> und shima-NO!!




sag mal ist das Ding shimanofrei???

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Don Trailo (3. April 2005)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> sag mal ist das Ding shimanofrei???
> 
> Gruß, Stefan



ja stefan.. dachte ich zelebriere die mitte neunziger   und baue ein shimanofreies ventana zusammen für meine freundin  

dank x-gen umwerfer
x9 schaltung
mavic laufräder 
race face kurbel
und magura brakes
gruss reza


----------



## Running Man (3. April 2005)

Don Trailo schrieb:
			
		

> *ventana X5 custom made von meiner partnerin*
> sie ist halt  nicht gross aber sehr schnell
> 
> und shima-NO!!



Übelst hässlich aber mächtig teuer der Kasten. Schade um die Parts. Selbst für kleine Frauen lassen sich schöne Bikes bauen. Das Teil hat den Flair eines Ragazzis oder wie der Baumarkt-Müll sich nennt und dessen Geo. Da ändert auch die Tatsache nichts dran, dass keine Shimanoparts an dem "Bike" verbaut wurden. Und komm mir nun keiner damit, was mir denn nun nicht gefällt    - einfach alles -  Ich wundere mich, warum es hier nicht schon negative Kritiken regnet. 


Gruß, Running


----------



## GlanDas (3. April 2005)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> Und komm mir nun keiner damit, was mir denn nun nicht gefällt    - einfach alles -  Ich wundere mich, warum es hier nicht schon negative Kritiken regnet.
> 
> 
> Gruß, Running



wenn ich ehrlich bin nein es gefällt mir auch nicht, aber jedem das seine.
wenn seine Freundin zufrieden ist   
ich glaub es wird nicht kritisiert weils für ein weibliches geschlecht ist 

ich wette mit dir wenn da stehen würd:

"hier mein Bike,
shima-no
usw..."

wäre es schon längst kritisiert worden. aber nun ja.
dies soll nicht gegen Frauen etc gerichtet sein, es ist regelrecht eine Feststellung.

MFG Fly


----------



## Einheimischer (3. April 2005)

Also ich würde meiner Freundin so ein Bike nicht antun, höchstens meiner Exfrau  Schliese mich an, finde das Bike alles andere als schön und kann mirnicht vorstellen, dass deine Freundin mit dem Setup vernünftig fahren kann, aber wenns ihr gefällt... aber Achtung, Frauen meinen meistens das Gegenteil von dem was sie sagen   

Grüße.


----------



## starKI (3. April 2005)

Naja, vom Grundansatz isses sicher nicht schlecht. Ich find nur, es ist irgendwie komisch aufgebaut ist. Das ist ja keine Sattelüberhöhung, sondern Lenkerüberhöhung; und dann noch die steilen Barends (wenn man den Vorbau drehen würde und die Barends nicht so steil, sähe es schon viel besser aus).
Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass jemand mit so einer Geometrie wirklich zurecht kommen kann (und vor allem kann man damit im Rennen nicht schnell sein - der Thread heißt ja nicht zum Spaß "Eure Cross - Country Kunstwerke !").

StarKI


----------



## GlanDas (3. April 2005)

abstrakte kunst   






sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (4. April 2005)

Also , gegen shimanofreihe ausstattungen ist mitlerweile nichts einzuwenden , da es gleichwertiges(oder besseres) material auf dem markt gibt was in den "guten , alten" 90-ern aber wirklich nicht so war .

Aber wenn ich mich zw. dem








und 

dem






entscheiden müßte , bräuchte ich keine 2sec. bedenkzeit   .
Selbst wenn das scalpel auch nur halb so dekadent ausgestattet wäre !

gruß , nikolay


----------



## Don Trailo (4. April 2005)

vorbau und barends sind nun flacher... gewicht ist 11,29 kilo
perfekt auch für marathons.........
design> geschmacksache, das ist überall so, wem gehört der gute geschmack?? mir, euch?? ihr??? 
ihr gefällts.. mir gefällt meim VENTANA saltamontes besser   > bin fürs klassische..
schraubt euch runter ist ja nur ein  edelbike mit etwas eigenartiger sprache , die eben wie alle fremdsprachen, schwer zu verstehen sind ... sie hatte schon 1 kona kikapu...RM element ...SG heckler.....doch nun ist sie echt happy und das ist die haupsache  bin mir auch sicher das sie damit wieder viele männer an marathons links stehen lässt 
ein bike für alles und nicht nur für XC oder FR - mit 40 willst du  etwas für alles ,die reduktion nach einem einsatzgebiet überlassen wir den jungen race-hasen...
p.s 13er rahmen gibts einige, was nicht heisst viele.....

 also es ist montagmorgen der berg ruft, machts gut oder besser leute!!!


----------



## Running Man (4. April 2005)

Don Trailo schrieb:
			
		

> ...also es ist montagmorgen der berg ruft, machts gut oder besser leute!!!



Dann lass uns das mal gut machen und (bei den Bikes) besser  

Gruß, Running


PS: Unterschätze mal nicht wieviele hier Ü40 sind, incl. Frauen


----------



## der alte ron (4. April 2005)

Don Trailo schrieb:
			
		

> bin mir auch sicher das sie damit wieder viele männer an marathons links stehen lässt
> ein bike für alles und nicht nur für XC oder FR - mit 40 willst du etwas für alles ,die reduktion nach einem einsatzgebiet überlassen wir den jungen race-hasen...


 
Wenn deine frau dieses jahr mal beim marathon einen armen sispeeder , mitte dreißig mit einem himmelblauen endorfin stehen lassen sollte , der ihr bike hässlich fand , dann soll sie ihm bitte nicht böse sein .
Viel spass mit euren bikes . 

nikolay


----------



## JoeDesperado (5. April 2005)

kleines update:

das bike meines bruders:




9,5kg ohne pedale

meins (inzwischen aber kein cc-ler mehr, eher ein "trail-bike" ):




die sattelüberhöhung schaut am foto leider übertrieben aus


----------



## Lord Helmchen (5. April 2005)

beim oberen ist der sattel zum kotzen und die barends gehören ein paar Grad runter geregelt.

beim unteren sind die Bar ends der Widerling und falls das Mavic Crossland sind: :kotz:

sonst 

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorth (5. April 2005)

Also ich finde beim Tomac die Sattelüberhöhung ok, nur die Hörner könnten flacher gestellt werden ( muss doch im Wiegetritt voll ungemütlich sein! )

Gruß


----------



## dre (5. April 2005)

hier mal mein kleines Schwarzes:


----------



## ribisl (6. April 2005)

Mein neues, aber leider noch mit falscher Gabel. Die Lefty Carbon Speed 110 bekomm ich erst so in 1 oder 2 Wochen.


----------



## Frank´n Furter (6. April 2005)

gleich zwei Scalpels kurz hintereinander und eins schöner als das andere   

*@ribisl:* Wiso Speed 2 Carbon? Die einfache DLR reicht doch vollkommen und der Gewichtsunterschied ist nicht so doll

*@schultz:* Deine Konfiguration ist ja der Traum. Bis auf die Kurbeln und Stütze würde ich mein Scalpel genauso aufbauen.


----------



## ribisl (6. April 2005)

*@Frank´n Furter * Passt einfach besser zum Scalpel.
Normalerweise wird das Scalpel nicht mit der Lefty speed Alu angeboten, war ein versehen vom Händler und ausserdem war im Kaufpreis meines Scalpels die Carbon und nicht die Alu enthalten. Wird also hoffentlich bald ausgetauscht.


----------



## Wave (6. April 2005)

@JoeDesperado

is das Giant von deinem Bruder zufällig von S-Tec?!


----------



## ribisl (6. April 2005)

*@Frank´n Furter* Hab in deiner Fotogalerie gesehen, dass du schon mal auf Sardinien biken warst. Ich fahre diese Jahr auch für 2 Wochen nach Sardinien. Kannst du mir ein paar Tips geben bezüglich Kartenmateriel oder Gegenden mit schönen Trails.
Danke


----------



## JoeDesperado (6. April 2005)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> @JoeDesperado
> 
> is das Giant von deinem Bruder zufällig von S-Tec?!



nein, vom bikepalast/salzburg


----------



## Don Trailo (6. April 2005)

So nun ist es fertig geworden..... die ausfahrt steht morgen im programm....


----------



## der alte ron (6. April 2005)

Ich finde die teamreplikas von cannondale dieses jahr total einfallslos und stupide in der farbgestaltung .
Genau so wie die meisten farben 2005 !
Das konnten die amis schon mal besser .
Ändert zwar nichts daran das es sich sehr gut fährt als rad , nur gefällt es mir überhaupt nicht mehr .
Nicht persönlich nehmen bitte !

gruß , nikolay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (6. April 2005)

nee, du heuer gibts viel scheiss farben GT etc.
aber was ich absolut cool finde sind die  Farben von Santa Cruz.


----------



## Mission Control (6. April 2005)

Hier mal das neue Bike meiner Frau. Hab ich grade sehr günstig aus direkter Hand erworben . Steht auf dem Rahmen  





















ride on

p.s. falls jemand ernsthaft an dem Bike Interesse hat, einfach per pM an mich wenden. Bei interessantem Gebot ist das Bike zu verkaufen.


----------



## checky (7. April 2005)

Du hast Barbaras Bike ?    klasse.
Fährt Barbara die alten Dinger von Phillip auf ? ( wegen dem Moots Vorbau)


----------



## Mission Control (7. April 2005)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast Barbaras Bike ?    klasse.
> Fährt Barbara die alten Dinger von Phillip auf ? ( wegen dem Moots Vorbau)


Hab übrigens zwei von denen bei Ihr gekauft, eines ist leider schon wieder weg. Na ja ich glaube der selige Phillip hatte eine andere Rahmengrösse....im übrigen verkauft sie immer noch eines von Ihren Bikes, ein M 5 S-works in 15 Zoll    mit notubes, Avid ultimate usw.... 8,8, kg. für nicht mal 2000 Euro, also zuschlagen : siehe hier

http://www.velomarkt.ch/veloboerse.php?catid=6&subcatid=17&adid=18065

ride on


----------



## mauntenbeiker (7. April 2005)

...da bin ich ja froh, dass meine frau andere hobbys hat - sonst käme ich echt ins grübeln...


----------



## Hugo (7. April 2005)

endlich ma wieder n wirklich schönes rad


----------



## xc-mtb (7. April 2005)

SchöÖÖÖnes Ding

Hoffe das Fr. Spitz auch so geschmackvolles zusammenbekommt!

Moots ist einfach schön, nur aufpassen das sie nicht noch von nem CK Ti träumt. Das wird dann teuer.
Aber um einiges schöner...

Viel Spaß damit

Frauen und Bikes und muß man pflegen sonst gehen sie kaputt oder weg!

Matze


----------



## Running Man (7. April 2005)

Mission Control schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal das neue Bike meiner Frau...



Klasse Bike! Endlich mal wieder eines der Bikes, die es verdient haben "Racebike" genannt zu werden. Mir gefällts! So sieht ein Bike aus, welches mit Sinn für ein Mädel aufgebaut wurde. 

Gruß, Running


----------



## Wildy (7. April 2005)

So dann will ich mal auch mein zeigen ( wenn auch nur von der HP )
Ist ein Ghost HTX 7500 Disc ( Ghost scheint nicht allzu viel hier vertreten zu sein  ? ) 

Hab ich heute erst abgeholt , also noch nicht ganz fertig .

Lenker , hab ich gegen Downhill Lenker gewechselt und die Sattelstütze gegen eine Airwings Extra Bike II getauscht .

Jetzt brauch ich erstmal ordentlich Pedalen .

Gruß
Wildy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (7. April 2005)

Schnell!!! bevor's zu spät ist, Flatbar und original Stütze wieder montieren!!!

Downhill Lenker und Federsattelstütze passen nicht wirklich an das ansonsten schöne Bike. Gib die Teile wieder zurück und kauf dir von dem gesparten Geld einen ordentlichen Helm o.ä.

Grüße.


----------



## GlanDas (7. April 2005)

ich glaub er will uns auf den arm nehmen.   
was macht nen downhilllenker an nem reinrassigem race hardtail?
und dann noch ne gefederte sattelstütze? *räusper*
also wirklich


Aber schilder mal deine ersten gefühle.
Ghost sieht interessant aus


----------



## T!mon (7. April 2005)

Hey, noch ein Ghostler!
Ich hatte das 7500 Disc als Testbike, geniales Teil! Jetzt hab ich mir das 5700 gekauft.
Bild hab ich leider auch noch keins, kommt aber bald mal nach.


----------



## Mission Control (7. April 2005)

xc-mtb schrieb:
			
		

> SchöÖÖÖnes Ding
> 
> Hoffe das Fr. Spitz auch so geschmackvolles zusammenbekommt!
> 
> ...




Also danke vielmal für Eure Meinungen zu dem schönen S-Works. Also wenn mein Frauchen mal wieder nach der Geburt von unserem Sohn erholt hat, kann sie auswählen , womit sie zuerst fahren will , um sich die Sommerform zu holen....
 

Bike Nummer zwei







ride on


----------



## Einheimischer (7. April 2005)

Wäre ich eine Frau würde ich dich direkt heiraten!  
Schöne Bikes, beide   

Grüße.


----------



## Wald-Schrat (8. April 2005)

Das Speci für den Berg und den Retro Bock zum GA Training


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafschützer (8. April 2005)

Endlich mal wieder ein echtes Kunstwerk!


MfG

Schafschützer


PS Leider kann ich mit meinem Stangenfahrrad nicht mitmachen.


----------



## Wildy (8. April 2005)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub er will uns auf den arm nehmen.
> was macht nen downhilllenker an nem reinrassigem race hardtail?
> und dann noch ne gefederte sattelstütze? *räusper*
> also wirklich
> ...



Moin 

Den Downhill Lenker hab ich nur drauf gemacht damit ich mit dem Oberkörper etwas nach oben komme ( Bandscheibenvorfall Geschädigter )
Deswegen auch die Airwing ( Ist ja nicht so das ich am Hintern nur rumwippe   ) .

Also die erste Fahrt gestern war nur geil , das Bike ist erste Sahne   

Und der breitere Lenker find ich sogar besser , komme damit super zurecht .

Gruß
Wildy


----------



## Einheimischer (8. April 2005)

Wildy schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> Den Downhill Lenker hab ich nur drauf gemacht damit ich mit dem Oberkörper etwas nach oben komme ( Bandscheibenvorfall Geschädigter )
> Deswegen auch die Airwing ( Ist ja nicht so das ich am Hintern nur rumwippe   ) .
> ...



Hättest du auch mit einem steileren Vorbau und Spacer hinbekommen - aber naja das sieht dann auch nicht besonders aus.
Die Stütze würd ich aber dennoch rauswerfen, meine Erfahrung mit den Dingern ist, dass die Teile die Stösse nur verzögert zurückgeben, eben dann wenn man nicht mehr drauf gefasst ist, ganz zu schweigen von der sich ständig verändernden Sitzposition ... schönen Gruß an deine Bandscheiben. 
Bei Rückenproblemen ist ein ordentliches Fully die bessere Wahl, da passt dann auch ein Rizer drauf, ein "Race Hardtail" sollte man sich dann doch besser verkneifen.

Grüße.


----------



## Wildy (8. April 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hättest du auch mit einem steileren Vorbau und Spacer hinbekommen - aber naja das sieht dann auch nicht besonders aus.
> Die Stütze würd ich aber dennoch rauswerfen, meine Erfahrung mit den Dingern ist, dass die Teile die Stösse nur verzögert zurückgeben, eben dann wenn man nicht mehr drauf gefasst ist, ganz zu schweigen von der sich ständig verändernden Sitzposition ... schönen Gruß an deine Bandscheiben.
> Bei Rückenproblemen ist ein ordentliches Fully die bessere Wahl, da passt dann auch ein Rizer drauf, ein "Race Hardtail" sollte man sich dann doch besser verkneifen.
> 
> Grüße.



Hiho

Ich komm mit dem Bike gut zurecht ,und da kommt es drauf an , denk ich mal !
Da knallt nix in Rücken ,glaub mir ( hab mir extra die Extra Bike II geholt ,die ist  nicht so weich )
Und so schlecht sieht das mit dem DH Lenker und der Stütze nicht aus , ich mag das wohl.
Hab das Fully von Ghost auch gefahren ,aber irgendwie war das Gefühl nicht so harmonisch wie auf dem Hardtail.
Kann ich nicht erklären , aber ich hab mich auf dem Fully nicht wohlgefühlt.

Gruß
Wildy

Schlimmer sind derzeit die Pedalen die ich drauf habe , die sehen sooooo Sch.... aus , da fällt einem das Essen aus dem Gesicht


----------



## Schrommski (8. April 2005)

So, hier mal meins:





Also mir gefällts.





Und es fährt sich saugeil. Vor allem mit der Gabel.





Was sagt ihr dazu?
Ist mal was andres, oder?


----------



## GlanDas (8. April 2005)

> Also mir gefällts.



mir gefällts auch


----------



## Don Trailo (8. April 2005)

porsche bike

sorry 
die teile   sind klasse...  gabel und rahmen finde ich :kotz:


----------



## Schrommski (8. April 2005)

Ist halt Geschmackssache.
Sonst wärs ja auch langweilig.


----------



## JAY-L (8. April 2005)

Hi!
Hier mal meins ist greade eben fertig geworden!


----------



## Seiffer (8. April 2005)

Hmm, den Rahmen find ich etwas zu langweilig. Da kommen die ganzen guten Komponenten ja gar nichts zur Geltung...

Das Retro-Klein von der Seite vorher ist ein echter Traum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (8. April 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> endlich ma wieder n wirklich schönes rad


 
Jo !


----------



## Einheimischer (8. April 2005)

JAYL schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> Hier mal meins ist greade eben fertig geworden!



Stell dir mal folgendes Szenario vor: Du in Topform auf einem 20% Uphill dein Gegner zieht vor dir einen Sprint an, du willst kontern gehst aus dem Sattel, Oberkörper nach vorne, du greifst nach den Barends (auch Bergfahrhilfen genannt) um noch mehr Druck aufs Pedal bringen zu können - spätestens dann wird dir bewusst - Barends sind keine STEUERKNÜPPEL! Dein Konkurent ist weg, sein Setup war optimal  

Schöne Gabel.

Grüße.


----------



## Mission Control (9. April 2005)

Na das freut mich ja zu hören, da werd ich doch gelegentlich mal wieder eins von meinen Schmuckstücken hier präsentieren...




			
				der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Jo !



Also gut dann hier mal mein Adroit


----------



## IGGY (9. April 2005)

Mache die Bilder doch mal was größer dann kann man besser die Details erkennen


----------



## JAY-L (9. April 2005)

@Einheimischer: Hi, das setup ist ja auch noch nicht erprobt. und wenn was net so passt dann ist es ja kein problem das ein bisschen zu ändern mit nem 5er inbus.

mfg 

JAYL


----------



## roadrunner_gs (9. April 2005)

JAYL schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> und wenn was net so passt dann ist es ja kein problem das ein bisschen zu ändern mit nem 5er inbus.
> (...)



Im Rennen beim Anstieg?


----------



## Losbodos (9. April 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Im Rennen beim Anstieg?



glaubt ihr echt, jeder muss aufm bike so'n stress veranstalten wie ihr?    der JAYL ist wohl eher n gemütlicherer, bei dem vorbau...

nixdestotrotz ein bisschen farblos das ganze JAYL-werk.


----------



## cluso (9. April 2005)

Mission Control schrieb:
			
		

> Na das freut mich ja zu hören, da werd ich doch gelegentlich mal wieder eins von meinen Schmuckstücken hier präsentieren...
> 
> 
> 
> Also gut dann hier mal mein Adroit



Sch***** ist das Teil geil!!!!
Ich würde zwar auf den Carbon-Schnick-schnack verzichten, aber ansonsten  

Gruß

cluso


----------



## BEAVER (9. April 2005)

Mhhmmm, orange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (9. April 2005)

Zur Abwechslung mal wieder ein Fully.



Und für die Jungs aus der Braunschweiger Ecke. Ein Blick vom Elm. Da findet dieses Jahr übrigens ein Jedermann Rennen im Rahmen der Braunschweig Trilogie statt. (Leider nur Rennrad) Für mehr Informazzis mal auf die Seite vom RSV gehen. Mal rumgoogeln.


----------



## mauntenbeiker (9. April 2005)

...hey sahnie - bist du auf zeitreise und dein bike is ne getarnte zeitmaschine???
...man beachte: datum auf fotos - *04.09.2005!*  
bevor du wieder in die zukunft verschwindest, würde ich noch schnell den hässlichen flaschenhalter, die farblich unpassende kurbel und die zweifarbigen reifen ausstauschen  
na ja - und der rahmen mit dem fetten steuerrohr ist in meinen augen keine echte schönheit - trotzdem - gute heimreise


----------



## Sahnie (9. April 2005)

Zur Aufklärung, es gibt versch. Schreibweisen für das Datum. Die obige ist schon korrekt. Warum passt eine Lx Kurbel nicht zur Lx Ausstattung?


----------



## mauntenbeiker (9. April 2005)

...ach sooooo....  
lx passt zu lx - logo!
ich finde halt nur, dass dieser unbeschreibliche lx-farbton nicht zum rahmen passt (...eigentlich passt diese merkwürdige farbe an gar keinen rahmen  )
so long...


----------



## Sahnie (9. April 2005)

Der Rahmen hat in Natura die selbe blau-graue Farbe wie die LX.  

Das Rad wiegt übrigens sehr deutlich unter 12 Kilo mit allem billig Standardgedöns.

:


----------



## IGGY (9. April 2005)

Nach dem Winter hat sich mein Bike ein wenig verändert. Ich habe mich endlich von Shimano als Schaltgruppe getrennt und zu SRAM gewechselt. Bis jetzt kann ich nur positives berichten. Macht echt Laune. Auch die Avids sind echt klasse. Später soll noch der XTR Umwerfer gegen einen SRAM getauscht werden und die Kurbel einer Race Face weichen. Oder habt Ihr bessere Vorschläge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (9. April 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Später soll noch der XTR Umwerfer gegen einen SRAM getauscht werden und die Kurbel einer Race Face weichen. Oder habt Ihr bessere Vorschläge?




Ja...so lassen!!! 

Gruß

cluso


----------



## Hugo (9. April 2005)

würd ich aber auch sagen....auch noch geld dafür bezahlen das bike schwerer und nicht wirklich chiquer zu machen...oder hoffst du dass du für die gebrauchten teile mehr geld bekommst als die neuen kosten sollen....könnt sogar klappen


----------



## Captain S (9. April 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Später soll noch der XTR Umwerfer gegen einen SRAM getauscht werden und die Kurbel einer Race Face weichen. Oder habt Ihr bessere Vorschläge?



Der Sram-Umwerfer ist viel zu schwer/klobig.


----------



## karstb (9. April 2005)

> Zur Abwechslung mal wieder ein Fully.
> 
> Und für die Jungs aus der Braunschweiger Ecke. Ein Blick vom Elm. Da findet dieses Jahr übrigens ein Jedermann Rennen im Rahmen der Braunschweig Trilogie statt. (Leider nur Rennrad) Für mehr Informazzis mal auf die Seite vom RSV gehen. Mal rumgoogeln.


was ist das denn für ein steuerrohr? willst du damit beim zeitfahren mitmachen?
ich habe ja schon hunerte rahmen gesehen, aber bei einem mtb ist mir sowas noch nie über den weg gelaufen.


----------



## IGGY (9. April 2005)

Den gedanken mit dem Gewinn hatte ich noch garnicht   
Ne mal im ernst. Ich will nur komplett von Shimano weg. Am meisten nervt der Kettenblattverschleiß der XTR.


----------



## Sahnie (9. April 2005)

karstb schrieb:
			
		

> was ist das denn für ein steuerrohr? willst du damit beim zeitfahren mitmachen?
> ich habe ja schon hunerte rahmen gesehen, aber bei einem mtb ist mir sowas noch nie über den weg gelaufen.




Univega lässt ja seine Rahmen wie viele andere bei Fastrax bauen und irgendwie muss man sich ja auch abheben von seinen Mitkonkurrenten. Mir gefällt es. Bei seinen Rennrädern hat Univega das mittlerweile wieder abgestellt.


----------



## karstb (9. April 2005)

So, hier mein neuer Liebling.
Es ist keine reine XC-Waffe, denn immerhin sind es 115/125mm Federweg. Andererseits ist es schön wendig und auch dank Uturn (übrigens dank Spezialversion von 125mm auf 0mm absenkbar) kletterfreudig. 
Und das Gewicht ist auch ganz ok, wie ich finde.




Tschuldigung, dass das Bild von der falschen Seite ist.
Falls ihr nicht alles erkennen könnt, hier eine Liste:




im Übrigen hat mich das gnaze bike ca.770 gekostet (selbst aufgebaut aus neuteilen, nur die gabel war gebraucht).
das teil fährt sich klasse, nur irgendwas ist zu weich. es mangelt etwas an lenkpräzision im vergelich zu meinem anderen bike mit psylo sl, mittelschwerem lrs und 3kg-fully-rahmen. kann es sein, dass ich mit meinen 62kg die X517-felgen merke??

achso: die reifen sind natürlich hässlich. inzwischen sind black shark 2.1 drauf, aber auf schnee bringen die nicht soviel


----------



## starKI (9. April 2005)

@Iggy
Hammergeil, dass Drössiger. Unbedingt so lassen!

StarKI


----------



## xtc1 (9. April 2005)

...kleines Update auf SID Team!
Gewicht 9,9kg!


----------



## fab1o (9. April 2005)

@xtc1

schönes Giant! nur etwas unscharf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (9. April 2005)

@Iggy

Ich bin lang die Race-Face-Blätter (die anerkannt besten Nicht-Shimano-Blätter) gefahren. 

Und XTR in 8fach schaltet sogar verdreckt besser als es die RF je getan haben.
So viel zum Thema.   

Wenn es ne Preisfrage ist, dann hättest du kein XTR montieren dürfen . 
Aber von TA gibt es doch auch Kettenblätter für die "neue" XTR.

Gruß

cluso


----------



## Wave (9. April 2005)

sehr schön stimming aufgebaut.


----------



## Hugo (9. April 2005)

@iggy
dann denk über FSA Extralite und wie sie alle heissen nach, aber bitte ni die deus...und auch ni den X-gen umwerfer...versuch n alten 9,0er zu bekommen


----------



## IGGY (9. April 2005)

@starKI: Danke! Schön das es dir gefällt. Mir gefällt es mit dem neuen Update auch besser.
@Hugo: Das ist auch noch eine Idee mit FSA usw.! Was ist den an dem 9.0er anders?


----------



## Hugo (10. April 2005)

er sieht ni so.....kagge aus?  

er is deutlich leichter, sieht besser aus, is inzw. für n appel und n ei zu haben und sieht einfach ni so besch*** aus  

ma ehrlich...du findest den X-gen doch nciht schön, oder?


----------



## Cubeteam (10. April 2005)

@xtc1 sehr schöner Rahmen  
erinnert mich irgendwie an was in meinem Keller   http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/medium/17089Giant13.JPG


----------



## drjakal (10. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte euch mal meinen neuen Rahmen zeigen   













Viele Grüsse
drjakal


----------



## Cubeteam (10. April 2005)

Wow, der sieht ja echt mal geil aus.
Was sollen da denn für Komponenten dran?
Wieviel wiegt der?
Und überhaupt, was ist das für einer?


----------



## IGGY (10. April 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> er sieht ni so.....kagge aus?
> 
> er is deutlich leichter, sieht besser aus, is inzw. für n appel und n ei zu haben und sieht einfach ni so besch*** aus
> 
> ma ehrlich...du findest den X-gen doch nciht schön, oder?


Ehrlich gesagt habe ich mir den X-Gen nur im Netz mal flüchtig angeschaut. Ich werde mir den neuner mal anschauen. Gibt es den denn auch für ein 31.8er Rohr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drjakal (10. April 2005)

Hallo Cubeteam,

das ist ein Chaka Scud Carbon. Gewicht für den Rahmen sind ca. 1500 gr (Herstellerangabe). Kann ihn aber auch mal auf die Küchenwaage stellen. Als Komponenten kommen dran:

Gabel: Marzocchi Marathon Race
Schaltwerk: SRAM x.o
Umwerfer: SRAM X-Gen
Schaltgriffe: SRAM x.o
Lenker: FSA K-Force Riser
Vorbau: FSA OS-115
Steuersatz: Cane Creek integriert
Kurbel: XT 2005
Laufräder: FSA XC-300
Bremsen: Hayes HFX Carbon
Reifen: Maxxis Larsen TT oder Ignitor
Sattelstütze: Amoeba
Sattel: Selle Italia Carbonio oder Gel Prolink
Pedale: Shimano XT

Wer höher auflösende Fotos will bzw. weitere Fragen hat kann mir gerne eine Mail schreiben.

Gruß
drjakal


----------



## Cubeteam (10. April 2005)

Hui, das wird ja ein schickes Rad.
Hast du die Teile schon alle?
Wann ist es Fertig?


----------



## drjakal (10. April 2005)

Hallo,
außer den Laufrädern habe ich schon alle Teile. Ich hoffe mal, dass die Laufräder nächste Woche kommen (ich kanns kaum noch abwarten   ).

Gruß
drjakal


----------



## Deleted 8297 (10. April 2005)

karstb schrieb:
			
		

> So, hier mein neuer Liebling.
> Es ist keine reine XC-Waffe, denn immerhin sind es 115/125mm Federweg. Andererseits ist es schön wendig und auch dank Uturn (übrigens dank Spezialversion von 125mm auf 0mm absenkbar) kletterfreudig.
> Und das Gewicht ist auch ganz ok, wie ich finde.
> 
> ...



Hallo karstb. Auch ein nettes Low Budget Bike. Du hast aber nicht alle Teile neu gekauft? Sondern noch liegen gehabt. Odr wie kommst du auf 770 komplett. Welche Rahmengröße ist das? Der Rahmen ist ja fast ausverkauft, schade, in 19" ist alles weg, der ist ja ein Auslaufmodell, zur Mitte des Jahres sollen ja neue Viergelenker kommen, kann man mal abwarten weas die dann für eine Preisgestaltung vornehmen.

@ Sahnie
Schickes Bike, vor allem der Sattel  .


----------



## karstb (10. April 2005)

> Du hast aber nicht alle Teile neu gekauft?


naja, doch schon. sie waren nicht in dem sinne neu, dass sie garantie hatten, aber sie waren alle unbenutzt (sieht man ja bei fast allen teilen, ob sie schon benutzt waren). dazu braucht man ein gutes ebay gespür und etwas zeit (ca. 3 wochen). lediglich gabel und sattel sind gebraucht, aber auch im preis drin.
die rahmengröße ist 18 zoll. den eingelenker gibt es in 18 und 16 zoll, den viergelneker in 17 und 19 zoll, soweit ich weiß (deren seite ist leider gerade down.) sattelrohr ist bis oberkante glaube ich 465mm. aber das oberrohr ist nur 565mm, und zwar waagerecht gemessen, was ich aber nicht wusste. mein altes bike hatte 580mm direkt gemessen, also sind das ca. 4cm unterschied! naja, beide bikes passen noch so gerade und die geometrien entsprechen zum glück den einsatzgebieten (oder umgekehrt). 
ich war selbst überrascht, dass man heute für so wenig geld ein bike bekommt, dass für mich ein perfekter allrounder ist, und an dem ich keinen einzigen verbesserungswunsch habe (nur lockout werde ich nachrüsten).
natürich ist der kuktfaktor gleich null, aber bikes mit 2000 _listenpreis _ können wohl nichts viel besser.


----------



## Hugo (10. April 2005)

off topic
@karstb
die skareb is ne 2003er   und nur 50KM?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (10. April 2005)

@carnifex

Jau, das war mir schon klar, dass dir vor allem der Sattel gefällt. Bist du ja nicht ganz unbeteiligt daran. Jetzt habe ich auch die ersten Langstreckenerfahrungen damit. Ist mir völlig unklar warum Sättel sonst aufwendig gepolstert werden, wenn sie so viel bequemer sind.


----------



## IGGY (10. April 2005)

@drjakal: Ich finde das Gewicht für einen Carbonrahmen etwas zu hoch. Wenn man sich doch schon sowas tolles zulegt sollte es doch auch was leichter sein wie Alu oder? Aber schicker Rahmen


----------



## dkiki (10. April 2005)

hier mein ganzer stolz   
KRITIK erwünscht!
gruß, der dominik


----------



## Wave (10. April 2005)

fast so ein schönes fuji wie ich es habe


----------



## Pevloc (10. April 2005)

@dkiki, ich hab shcon viele hässliche Räder gesehen, aber deins ist ganz besodners shclimm!  

Ne, im ernst, hol dir ne Marta SL!

Und noch was, du warst nicht beim Training! Wir haben dich vermisst!


----------



## Einheimischer (10. April 2005)

Lass blos die Finger von Marta (oder wars Emanuela), an so ein Rad gehört 'ne V-Brake! Sehr schönes Bike - man sieht direkt für was es herhalten muss   

Grüße.


----------



## Hugo (10. April 2005)

das rad is so schlecht nicht...gäb noch gewichtsparpotenital aber das is mit nicht ganz geringem finanziellen aufwand verbunden....biste dazu bereit, oder eher weniger?
wenn ja F99, extralite sattelstütze oder die klemmun gder extralite übernehmen(aber das is was für bastler), evtl. speedneedle oder SLR wenn zum hintern passend.

was sind das für laufräder?


----------



## dkiki (10. April 2005)

tach zusammen,
warum, ne marta is doch ganz jut. ausserdem wieg ich eh grad mal 59kg bei 185cm körpergrösse.
wer fährt denn von euch am we den kellerwald ma?
dome


----------



## dkiki (10. April 2005)

@hugo,
sind wcs felgen mit formula naben, eigendlich recht leicht. leider hab ich noch recht viel schulden wegen meiner neuen bikeausrüstung. tunen kommt aber sicher noch.
dome


----------



## madmax87 (10. April 2005)

Hab mich jetzt dazu durchgerungen, meins hier mal zu posten. Also:
Stevens M7 Race, Skareb mit Lockout, komplette LX, Easton EA50-Parts, HS33 OlympicEdition. Wiegt fahrfertig (mit Pedalen, Pumpe, Tacho, Pulsmesser und dem ganzen anderen Zeugs) um die 12,5kg. Ist nix exklusives, aber dafür sehr bezahlbar, funktionell und bis auf die Gabel relativ stressfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (10. April 2005)

madmax87 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mich jetzt dazu durchgerungen, meins hier mal zu posten. Also:
> Stevens M7 Race, Skareb mit Lockout, komplette LX, Easton EA50-Parts, HS33 OlympicEdition. Wiegt fahrfertig (mit Pedalen, Pumpe, Tacho, Pulsmesser und dem ganzen anderen Zeugs) um die 12,5kg. Ist nix exklusives, aber dafür sehr bezahlbar, funktionell und bis auf die Gabel relativ stressfrei.


HI
Ist mir persönlich was zu bunt!


----------



## FeierFox (10. April 2005)

Hallo großer Bruder  

J:H


----------



## checky (11. April 2005)

dkiki schrieb:
			
		

> warum, ne marta is doch ganz jut. ausserdem wieg ich eh grad mal 59kg bei 185cm körpergrösse.
> dome


zwar OT, aber das finde ich erschreckend & in keinster Weise mehr gesund.
 
Ein auch 185er mit übers Jahr verteilt 6 - 9,5 % Körperfett & 75 Kg.


----------



## Schrommski (11. April 2005)

Allet Hämekins hier.

Ick bin 188 cm und wiege knapp über 90 kg.


----------



## Baxx (11. April 2005)

madmax87 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist nix exklusives, aber dafür sehr bezahlbar, funktionell und bis auf die Gabel relativ stressfrei.



Was für Stress hast du denn mit der Gabel?


----------



## madmax87 (11. April 2005)

Baxx schrieb:
			
		

> Was für Stress hast du denn mit der Gabel?


Ist halt ne Manitou...   Nein, mal im Ernst, das Teil war jetzt 4 Wochen bei Answer, Ölverlust am Zugstufenrädl, jetzt kleckerts oben am LO-Knopf bisschen raus, ich hoffe, das hört auf. Wenn das Ding nochmal Stress macht, werd ich´s auf Garantie nochmal machen lassen und dann verscherbeln. Ich liebäugle mit einer MX Comp ETA. Außerdem bin ich vom Verhalten der Skareb nicht so toll begeistert, ich mein, vorher hatt ich ne RST, das ist jetzt schon um Welten besser, aber das die Gabel im mittleren Bereich total durchrauscht, ist nicht so toll. Ich hab mit meinen 70kg schon die 2.härteste Negativfeder drin und 11bar in der Luftkammer.


----------



## Hugo (11. April 2005)

ne skareb ab zu stimmen scheint ne wissenschaft zu sein....irgendwie bekommt kaum einer hin   

erstens...die stahlfeder von der du sprichst is keine negativfeder
zweitens...11bar is viel zu viel...deutet auf zu viel öl in der dämpfung hin...dafür spricht auch dass das öl oben rauskommt
wenns unten rauskommt dann war einfach n o-ring defekt...weil egal was im inneren kaputt is, wenn der o-ring funktioniert kommt nix raus.
es kommt vor dass gabeln im original zustand oder wenn sie von answer zurück kommen keinen korrekten ölstand haben deswegen solltest du ma n ganz einfachen versuch machen....lass die luft raus und gugg wie weit die gabel einfedert...sinds deutl. weniger als 80mm dann is zu viel öl drin...das problem daran is dass du sehr viel luftdruck und ne harte feder brauchst um nicht ständig durch zu schlagen....is aber nicht sinn der sache.
mach das einfach ma und dann schick mir ne PM und wir bekommen die gabel wieder gängig


----------



## Schafschützer (11. April 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> ne skareb ab zu stimmen scheint ne wissenschaft zu sein....irgendwie bekommt kaum einer hin
> 
> schick mir ne PM und wir bekommen die gabel wieder gängig


   Von wegen PM!

Unbedingt einen eigenen Thread im Gabel-Forum einrichten. Ich bin mir sicher, es gibt ausser mir noch mehr interessierte Skareb-Fahrer, die an deinem Wissen teilhaben möchten. Bei meiner 100 km alten Skareb kommt auch schon Öl aus der Zugstufen-Schraube.


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## Hugo (11. April 2005)

also wegen zugstufe...das können zwei dichtungen sein, von denen es aber in der regel die einfacher zu ereichende und billigere ist.

wenn man den hebel demontiert zur zugstufenverstellung kann man mit nem 8er inbus im uhrzeigersinn das casting von standrohr lösen...an eben dieser schraube, die nach innen gedreht wird is n kleiner o-ring....der kann beschädigt sein.
die alternative....da wirds bissi komplizierter aber is auch unwahrscheinlicher dass die zugstufe selbst tropft...konrollier deshalb erstma den O-ring
(dazu musste das casting dennoch von der standrohreinheit trennen...auf der nicht dämpferseite musste dazu die 4mm inbusschraube rausdrehn, aber mach das wenn die gabel aufm kopf steht, sonst kommt dir schönes öl entgegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkiki (11. April 2005)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> zwar OT, aber das finde ich erschreckend & in keinster Weise mehr gesund.



was kann ichn dafür? ich ess wie nen weltmeister!


----------



## austriaco (11. April 2005)

Hier mein STORCK REBEL PRO WILLES TAUSCHEN GEGEN EIN FULLYBIKE ODER VERKAUFEN


----------



## dkiki (11. April 2005)

austriaco schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mein STORCK REBEL PRO WILLES TAUSCHEN GEGEN EIN FULLYBIKE ODER VERKAUFEN



also ICH seh keins!


----------



## austriaco (11. April 2005)

Hallo leider bringe ich das foto net rein ist nur unter meinen nick drinnen .Kein pc-profi


----------



## Gorth (11. April 2005)

ich glaub er meint das hier


----------



## dkiki (11. April 2005)

das foto darf max. 60kb gross sein. dann kannses bei "anhänge verwalten" reinstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkiki (11. April 2005)

o.k., jetzt isses da.
ich würd den vorbau umdrehen und nen race sattel montieren. dann isses echt geil.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (11. April 2005)

dkiki schrieb:
			
		

> was kann ichn dafür? ich ess wie nen weltmeister!



Du bist ja auch erst 17 und wohl noch etwas im Wachstum - das kann sich bis 21 hinziehen mit dem Wachstum - warte mal ab bis du 25 bist und dann melde dich nochmal. Dann wiegst du sicher mehr als 70 bei deiner Größe.


----------



## Pevloc (11. April 2005)

Hmm, dkiki, ess jeden Tag 7000kcal, und ich wette du kannst so derbe Muskelmasse aufbauen! Am Berg biste ja schnell genug...


----------



## Cubeteam (11. April 2005)

Ich werde am ende der Woche 19, bin 186, und wiege 61Kg.
ich fresse, und fresse, und es wird nicht mehr 
Hat mal wer 5 Kg für mich


----------



## Pevloc (11. April 2005)

Hmm, ich hab 77kg auf 177,

Ich könnte dir 5kg abgeben, und dem dkiki nochmal 5, aber nur fett!

Die Muskeln brauch ich selbeR!


----------



## Wave (11. April 2005)

schön und gut. aber gibts nicht sowas wie ein fitness forum?

achso...ich bin 1,94 und wiege 77 kg. was mach ich falsch. wer hat tipps für mich


----------



## Pevloc (11. April 2005)

Du fährst zu langsam, deswegen das Übergewicht!


----------



## Frank´n Furter (11. April 2005)

nun im fahrfertigen Zustand:








...


----------



## Pevloc (11. April 2005)

Das Bike kann man sich öfters angucken!

Ein richtig schönes Race-Fully, und die Farbe, ein echter Hingucker eben!


----------



## austriaco (11. April 2005)

werde mir noch den SLR sattel montieren udn eventuel den F-99 vorbau von Syntace


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (11. April 2005)

f99? an ner lefty??

seis drum...die XT krubel passt farblich ni ganz rein...was schwarzes wär da chiquer


----------



## karstb (11. April 2005)

kann es sein, dass viele lefty bikes eine sehr geringe sattelüberhöhung haben?
keine spacer-und trotzdem fast tourengeometrie, oder täuscht das bild?
ansonsten sehr schick (bis auf die kurbel).


----------



## starKI (11. April 2005)

Das Bild täuscht garantiert. Der Vorbau ist doch sogar noch negativ ... Wenn das mal keine 10 cm sind. Mir gefällts übrigens. Ich persönlich find noch nicht mal die XT-Kurbel so deplaziert.

StarKI


----------



## roadrunner_gs (11. April 2005)

karstb schrieb:
			
		

> kann es sein, dass viele lefty bikes eine sehr geringe sattelüberhöhung haben?
> keine spacer-und trotzdem fast tourengeometrie, oder täuscht das bild?
> ansonsten sehr schick (bis auf die kurbel).



Nein das stimmt schon, da die Gabeln eine sehr große Bauhöhe haben (Super Fatty DLR mit 74mm bei 475mm Bauhöhe) und ausserdem das Steurrohr sehr lang ist, da ja die gesamte Feder drinne steckt. Standard ist glaube ich irgendetwas bei 210mm (bei mir 150mm) und daher haben die keine allzu große Sattelüberhöhung.
Früher hat Cannondale dagegen -20°-Vorbauten montiert, das aber dann irgendwann 2000/2001 eingestellt, da sie zuviel Schelte von den Bike-Mags bekommen haben von wegen zu schlecht steuerbar.


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (12. April 2005)

So nun mal mein Bike. Bis auf die Reifen, die sich hin und wieder ändern bleibt es nun auch erstmal so. Vielleicht nächstes Jahr die neue X.0, hängt aber von den Finanzen ab.
Bei 22" wiegt das Rad fahr fertig je nach Reifen zwischen 9,6 kg und 9,9 kg.


----------



## dre (12. April 2005)

M.E.C.Hammer schrieb:
			
		

> So nun mal mein Bike. Bis auf die Reifen, die sich hin und wieder ändern bleibt es nun auch erstmal so. Vielleicht nächstes Jahr die neue X.0, hängt aber von den Finanzen ab.
> Bei 22" wiegt das Rad fahr fertig je nach Reifen zwischen 9,6 kg und 9,9 kg.







... sehr schick


----------



## abbath (12. April 2005)

M.E.C.Hammer schrieb:
			
		

> Bei 22" wiegt das Rad fahr fertig je nach Reifen zwischen 9,6 kg und 9,9 kg.



Ehrlich? Meins dürfte (nach Addition) ca. 10,8kg wiegen - muß ich wohl mal an die Waage hängen...
Sattel, VRO und XT werden doch wohl kein kg ausmachen?? hast du vorne und hinten revos und alunippel?


----------



## polo (12. April 2005)

dre schrieb:
			
		

> ... sehr schick


bis auf den vorbau, ja!


----------



## checky (12. April 2005)

obwohls ein C ist, ein sehr schönes & stimmiges Bike 
Respekt, bei der Rahmengröße ist das Gewicht schon ziemlich gut.
Hörnchen dran & es wäre perfekt & ready for Race.

P.S. so wie der Sattel geklemmt ist hätte ich Angst, dass das Sattelgestell bricht ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CDRacer (12. April 2005)

So sieht meins momentan aus, die Bremsleitung für vorne wird noch gekürzt und Reifen kommen auch noch neue. Größere Tauschaktion folgt wohl im Herbst/winter. 
Mehr Bilder hier


----------



## joreg (12. April 2005)

M.E.C.Hammer schrieb:
			
		

> So nun mal mein Bike. Bis auf die Reifen, die sich hin und wieder ändern bleibt es nun auch erstmal so. Vielleicht nächstes Jahr die neue X.0, hängt aber von den Finanzen ab.
> Bei 22" wiegt das Rad fahr fertig je nach Reifen zwischen 9,6 kg und 9,9 kg.
> 
> bei dem Gewicht muss ich auch schlucken. mein F900SL wiegt mit den Tune-Laufrädern und Racing Ralph auch um die 10,5 Kg. Würde mich auch interessieren, wo das knappe Kilo bei mir auf der Strecke geblieben ist!!!


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (12. April 2005)

Das Gewicht stimmt! Laut Excel komme ich auf 9,5xx bis 9,8xx und die Kernwaage, sowie meine Fischwaage sagen dann 9,6-9,9kg.
Alunippel sind vorne und hinten drin, doch mit DT Comp Speichen. Hörnchen fahre ich nicht, da ich diese am alten Bike schon nie benutzt habe. ist irgendwie nicht mein Ding und der Vorbau bleibt, da ich mich so auf dem Rad puddelwohl fühle und das ist nunmal das wichtigste, auch um schnell zu sein.

P.S. @checky
Von deinem Auge bin ich immer wieder begeister. Mir ist schon ein Sattel gebrochen und zwar am Gestell, der war aber noch ein klein wenig weiter hin.


----------



## der alte ron (12. April 2005)

dre schrieb:
			
		

> ... sehr schick


 
Absolut !


----------



## mauntenbeiker (12. April 2005)

M.E.C.Hammer schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. @checky
> Von deinem Auge bin ich immer wieder begeistert...



...und ganz scharfe adleraugen entdecken noch, dass bei der reifenmontage nicht auf die harmonische platzierung der schriftzüge geachtet wurde  
...früher oder später kommst du wohl um eine gekröpfte stütze nicht herum (...ist auf dauer billiger wie jede saison nen neuen sattel).
optisch ein richtig schickes bike  
...wundert mich nur noch die momentan verstärkte anhäufung von cannondale-bikes...


----------



## joreg (12. April 2005)

das sind halt einfach gute Räder!!! Wir Zeit, dass ich von meinem auch mal ein Bild schieße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (12. April 2005)

mauntenbeiker schrieb:
			
		

> ...wundert mich nur noch die momentan verstärkte anhäufung von cannondale-bikes...



Ist normal um die Jahreszeit, die Eisdielen machen auf...  

Im Ernst, bin kein CD Fan aber die letzten hier gezeigten sind ganz schick, wobei mich das Gewicht von M.E.C.Hammer's Bike, zumal bei dem großen Rahmen auch stutzig macht.

Grüße.


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (12. April 2005)

Ok dann mal meine Tabelle. Die Werte sind selbstgewogen von ww und hier aus dem Forum, aber wie gesagt, das Komplettrad hing an einer Kernwaage.


----------



## Dirk S. (12. April 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,
nach den ganzen CD Bikes endlich mal wieder etwas Vernünftiges:  





Das Bike hat sich schon wieder etwas geändert.
RR sind drangekommen.
Wiegt 10,5 kg mit den Scott Reifen.
Trotz Carbon....    

Die CD sehen aber auch nicht schlecht aus!


----------



## Running Man (12. April 2005)

mauntenbeiker schrieb:
			
		

> ...wundert mich nur noch die momentan verstärkte anhäufung von cannondale-bikes...



CD´s treten nur im Rudel auf...




....schönes Rudel  



Gruß, Running


----------



## der alte ron (12. April 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen,
> nach den ganzen CD Bikes endlich mal wieder etwas Vernünftiges:
> Das Bike hat sich schon wieder etwas geändert.
> RR sind drangekommen.
> ...


 
Ein scale mit 10,5 kg kann ich irgendwie nicht mehr als etwas vernünftiges bezeichnen . Das schaft man vermutlich auch mit einem cube und das kostet dann etwa die hälfte . Autsch!


----------



## austriaco (12. April 2005)

Mein Storck rebel pro wiegt in 20 zoll mit pedale  9,8 Kg trotz spezieler pulverbeschichtung und grosser bremsscheibe udn VRO _Vorbau udn schweren sattel.Finde damit habe Supergewicht


----------



## Hugo (12. April 2005)

is doch kein wirkliches wunder bei dem fox-boom momentan....da wollen alle hersteller wie sie grad heissen leichte bikes baun und dann verbaun alle mit einander, aber wirklich ausnahmslos fox gabeln


----------



## Running Man (12. April 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen,
> nach den ganzen CD Bikes endlich mal wieder etwas Vernünftiges:
> 
> 
> ...



Man man man... Du sollst ja auch die Dreckklumpen *vor* dem Wiegen entfernen!

Im Ernst, das kann nicht stimmen. Kannst du mal eine Teileliste einstellen?

Gruß, Running


----------



## cluso (12. April 2005)

Falls es stimmt -->>> *brechichzusammen*

Schnapp dir ne gute Waage (keine Personen...)

Übrigens ich fahr Stahl, HS33 und IRCs und bin bei 11 kg.

Gruß und 

cluso


----------



## roadrunner_gs (12. April 2005)

Das mit dem Gewicht wird schon annähernd hinkommen - eventuell 10kg -, da ist ja die normale Scott-Stütze dranne (oder?) und die soll ja so um die 350g wiegen. 
Des Weiteren Fox-Gabel und Scott-Reifen und was die Laufräder sind kann man sich auch überraschen lassen.
Und noch dazu 31,8er Vorbau und Lenker.
Shimano XT Dualcontrol.
Alles nicht das leichteste!

Und ich war heute im Stadler: Das Oberrohr vom Scalerahmen kann man mit der Hand zusammendrücken, ich war vorsichtig, mit etwas mehr Druck könnte ich mir gut vorstellen das Oberrohr dauerhaft zu deformieren.
Ich finde das Ganze ist von Scott etwas daneben designt. 
Kann nur hoffen, dass sie nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr alle Kinderkrankheiten beseitigen und einen richtigen Rahmen draus bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk S. (12. April 2005)

Ich wolltes es ja auch nicht glauben....  
Werde mir mal mit einer vernünftigen Waage nachwiegen.
Kurze Auflistung der Teile. Das meiste ist noch Original.
Wird aber noch etwas ausgetauscht.

Rahmen Salce 20 angeben mit 970 g für das lmt - 1025 g in der Bike
FOX FX 80 RL - OEM - ziemlich schwer, aber Gut.   
Schaltwerk XTR
den Rest alles XT (Scheibenbremsen, DC)
Lenker, Vorbau, Bar Ends (55g) von Scott
Laufräder: DT Naben mit Felgen von Sunn
Reifen RR 2,1

Ihr wiegt bestimmt ALLE verkehrt.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (12. April 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> Ihr wiegt bestimmt ALLE verkehrt.



Das glaube ich nicht, das von dir angegebene Gewicht wird fast hinkommen, ich tippe auf 10kg, aber für den Rahmen sind die Anbauteile einfach mal zu schwer.
Auch ist der Rahmen im Endeffekt ja nun kaum noch leichter geworden als der vorhergehende aus Aluminium-Scandium.


----------



## Dirk S. (12. April 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Gewicht wird schon hinkommen, da ist ja die normale Scott-Stütze dranne und die soll ja so um die 350g wiegen.
> Des Weiteren Fox-Gabel und Scott-Reifen und was die Laufräder sind kann man sich auch überraschen lassen.
> Und noch dazu 31,8er Vorbau und Lenker.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß ja nicht, warum Du während der Fahrt das Oberohr zusammendrücken willst?   
Das geht auch bei vielen Alu Rahmen. 
Beim Fahren wirken bestimmt keine Kräfte auf das Oberohr,
die es zusammendrücken.   
Beim Fallen hast Du bei Alu Rahmen eher eine Beule im Rahmen.
Über die Haltbarkeit von Cabon Rahmen,lasst sich natürlich streiten.

Es gibt aber schon seit Jahren schon einige auf dem Markt.
Wie Giant,Trek, Scott und vor Jahren das Magma M1.
Habe im Forum noch keinen gefunden, dem ein Carbon Rahmen gebrochen ist,
Alu daher schon einige. 
Mir selber ist auch schon am Fully ein Hinterbau gebrochen.
Kommt wohl überall mal vor.
Ich hoffe natürlich nicht an meinem Carbon.


----------



## Einheimischer (12. April 2005)

Mir gefällt das Scale überhaupt nicht, konnte es neulich auf einem Rennen mit dem neuen Giant Carbon vergleichen - da sieht das Scott im direkten (optischen) Vergleich schon sehr sehr schlecht aus.
Und wenn ich mir schon so einen ultra leichten Rahmen zulegen würde, dann würde ich mir auch ein leichtes Rad daraus bauen - mit XT Parts und Fox Gabeln funktioniert das nun mal nicht. Der Vergleich eines Porsches mit Fiat Motor drängt sich auf  

Grüße.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (12. April 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß ja nicht, warum Du während der Fahrt das Oberohr zusammendrücken willst?
> Das geht auch bei vielen Alu Rahmen.



Tut mir leid, bei meinem 1229g Aluminium-Scandium-Rahmen kann ich nicht *ohne* größeren Kraftaufwand das Oberrohr zusammendrücken.
Es geht mir hier auch eher darum, wie dünn das Carbon ist und trotzdem ist der Rahmen kaum leichter als ein Rahmen aus einer Aluminium-Scandium-Legierung.
Dazu noch die undurchdachten Details am Rahmen (Zuganschläge, Sattelstützendurchmesser, Ausfallenden).



			
				Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Fahren wirken bestimmt keine Kräfte auf das Oberohr,
> die es zusammendrücken.
> Beim Fallen hast Du bei Alu Rahmen eher eine Beule im Rahmen.
> Über die Haltbarkeit von Cabon Rahmen,lasst sich natürlich streiten.



Da wird bei dem dünnen Carbon des Scale wohl ein Loch drinne sein.
Während man mit dem Aluminiumrahmen noch weiterfahren kann grenzt das bei dem Carbonrahmen mit einem Loch drinne an vorsätzlichem Selbstmord


----------



## Hugo (12. April 2005)

naja...also 200gr. gegenüber den meisten rahmen find ich schon ordentlich...
das scale is kein schlechtes bike nur die teiel sind nicht durchdacht...habs mir am mittwoch oder donnerstag ma beim händler angesehn...die laufräder sind der grösste mist an dem rad...
SUN DS2 felgen....sind nicht gerade leicht aber günstig...halten...kann man nach voll ziehn

naben sind dt cerit...an nem 2500 rad cerit naben is ne unverschämtheit, aber das beste...aerolite speichen dran  
hoffen die die 400gr. übergewicht der naben und felgen durch die speichen wieder rein zu bekommen?

der rahmen is ne gute basisi, die schaltung, dank xt und xtr schaltwerk solide, aber der rest is einfach irgendwie nicht wirklich durchdacht....oder es wurde bewusst gemacht um das gewicht gegenüber dem scale 10 deutlich nach oben zu drücken....


----------



## roadrunner_gs (12. April 2005)

Im Gegensatz zum vorjährigen Scandium-Rahmen von Scott ist der neue Scale aber auch nur 80-100g leichter und die 200g zu den meisten anderen Rahmen verschenkt man wieder durch die unsinnigen Teile zu denen man ja teilweise gezwungen wird, wurde im Leichtbauforum ja auch schon genügend diskutiert.


----------



## Dirk S. (12. April 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> naja...also 200gr. gegenüber den meisten rahmen find ich schon ordentlich...
> das scale is kein schlechtes bike nur die teiel sind nicht durchdacht...habs mir am mittwoch oder donnerstag ma beim händler angesehn...die laufräder sind der grösste mist an dem rad...
> SUN DS2 felgen....sind nicht gerade leicht aber günstig...halten...kann man nach voll ziehn
> 
> ...





Muß Dir zustimmen.  
Für die Laufräder suche ich noch eine Alternative?   
Macht mir mal ein paar gute Vorschläge. DT Swiss, Mavic: hat doch fast jeder ..
Vorbau und Lenker wird noch gegen Syntace getauscht.
Sattestüzte WSC Carbon ? mal schauen, was die Kosten soll. 

Mit XT - XTR bin ich bisher gut gefahren. Die Paar Gramm die man
da sparen kann, machen den Braten / das Bike nicht so schwer.
Gabel ist etwas schwer ist aber einfach geil!   
Die Ausfallenden sind Geschmacksache. Mir gefallen die vom Strorck gar nicht. 
Das Storck ist sogar schwerer.
Mit den Zuganschlägen ist spielerei. Ich finde die haben das gut gelöst!


----------



## abbath (12. April 2005)

M.E.C.Hammer schrieb:
			
		

> Ok dann mal meine Tabelle. Die Werte sind selbstgewogen von ww und hier aus dem Forum, aber wie gesagt, das Komplettrad hing an einer Kernwaage.



ich glaube's irgendwie immer noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (12. April 2005)

abbath schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube's irgendwie immer noch nicht.


Ich glaubs ihm schon. Der MECHammer hat halt so Schwindsuchtreifen  drauf  und recht leichte Pedale, Naben, Stütze Sattel, Kassette usw.
Mein CAAD5 in M wiegt etwa 9,7 kg mit richtigen (TM) Reifen. Dafür hab ich etwas leichteren Rahmen, Schaltung (XTR+Rockets) und Stütze. 
Du kannst bei dir relativ easy noch ein 1kg rausholen, kostet halt.

Mach dir keinen Kopf, für echten Leichtbau sind die Cannondale Rahmen mittlerweile eh zu schwer.

Kette rechts
matthias


----------



## karstb (12. April 2005)

das scale so zu lassen, ist schon fast ein verbrechen. da bezahlt jemand 1500 Aufpreis, um 500g zu sparen (ein 1,6kg rahmen kostet ca. 150 im ausverkauf) und handelt sich dabei auch noch jede menge nachteile ein.
dabei hätte man für wenig geld (amclassic lrs für 250 und viele andere sachen) ähnlich mehr gewicht einsparen können, und das an entscheidenden stellen.


----------



## der alte ron (12. April 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> is doch kein wirkliches wunder bei dem fox-boom momentan....


 
Schwer , leicht ... egal die gabeln sind sehr gut ! Und das bike könnte locker trotzdem deutlich unter 10 kg wiegen , auch mit dieser gabel .
Wie dem auch sei , das tolle fahrwerk ist mit schrott zugemühlt inkl. shimano DC . 
Irre , so viel müll an einem so guten rad , da werd ich richtig


----------



## pefro (13. April 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> naben sind dt cerit...an nem 2500 rad cerit naben is ne unverschämtheit, aber das beste...aerolite speichen dran



Das hat bei Scott doch Tradition. Bekannter hat sich ein MC-20 gekauft (glaub das war es 20ger) Carbon Fully für 3600 Euro - mit ner LX Kurbel   nicht das die schlecht wäre, aber irgendwann ist doch Schluss mit sparen, oder?!




> ...Wie dem auch sei , das tolle fahrwerk ist mit schrott zugemühlt inkl. shimano DC . ...



mönsch Ron, lass es doch einfach, die DC Diskussion hatten wir doch hier schon 100000 mal - ich komm damit z.B. blendend zurecht..

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Schlammpaddler (13. April 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> ....Habe im Forum noch keinen gefunden, dem ein Carbon Rahmen gebrochen ist, ...



Hier! Ich! *vorsichtigdieHandheb*

Sooo, das war jetzt ne nette Diskussion (EINE GANZE SEITE OHNE BILDER),
jetzt bitte wieder zurück zum Thema.


----------



## mikeonbike (13. April 2005)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:
			
		

> Hier! Ich! *vorsichtigdieHandheb*
> 
> Sooo, das war jetzt ne nette Diskussion (EINE GANZE SEITE OHNE BILDER),
> jetzt bitte wieder zurück zum Thema.



mir auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorth (13. April 2005)

Hier mal ein Vergleich von MECHammers und abbaths Bikes
Vorlage ist abbaths Bike und die Ersparniss bei MEC Hammer

Sattelklemmung 	- 14 ?
Gabel 		-135
Steuersatz 	+ 35
Sattelstütze	- 93
Vorbau		-123
Lenker		-128
Sattel		-165
Kurbel/Innenl.	- 40
Pedale 		- 70
Umwerfer	             - 25
Schaltwerk	- 19
Kette		+  9
Kasette		-115
Naben		-220
Speichen	             +  8
Nippel		- 53
Felgenband	- 30
Schläuche	+ 21
Reifen		-380
Griffe		- 17  (hat er unter was vergessen zusammengefasst)
Barends		- 57
Flaschenhalter	-  8
Züge		-150 
Bremsen		+298
Schrauben	+  4
was vergessen	+190
Schnellspanner      + 53g
Gesamtersparnis -1224 g


interessant ist hierbei, dass scheinbar die gleiche Stütze bei Abbath 293 und bei MEC Hammer 200 g wiegt. Mich wundert es aber auch, dass die Bremse von Abbath nur aus Bremshebel und Bremskörper besteht. Meine SD 7 wiegt wiegt v+h komplett mit Zügen 650 g   Hast Du die Bremszüge  + Hüllen vergessen? Was ist mit den Schnellspannernder Laufräder?

Gruß
Gorth


----------



## metulsky (13. April 2005)

Hallo !

ich wollte meine kleine Rakete mal vorstellen :

Rahmen : Focus Wasgo Hardtail (sehr selten und gut  )
Gabel : Manitou Black Elite Air 2002
Sattel : Selle Italia SLR
Steuersatz : RaceFace
Sattelstuetze : Ritchey WCS
Lenker : Ritchey WCS
Vorbau : Ritschey WCS
Hörnchen : Ritchey WCS
Kurbel : Shimano XT
Schaltung : Sram Griffe x.0 / Schaltwerk 9.0, Umwerfer XT, Kasette XT
Bremsen : Avid SD 7
Laufräder : DT-Onyx Naben, Mavic 517 Felgen, IRC Mythos Reifen
Gewicht : (ohne Pedale : 9,99 kg - geeichte Postwaage)

Gruesse

Sven


----------



## roadrunner_gs (13. April 2005)

metulsky schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> Gewicht : (ohne Pedale : 9,99 kg - geeichte Postwaage)
> (...)



Ich will ja nicht wieder eine unnütze Diskusion vom Zaun brechen, aber wer bitte wiegt sein Rad ohne Pedale?
Und wie bist du mit dem Rad ohne Pedale zur Post gekommen? Oder hast du die Pedale vor dem Wiegen extra abgeschraubt?


p.s.: Ist der Rahmen schon etwas älter (prä 2001) oder ist das ein aktueller?


----------



## jones (13. April 2005)

metulsky schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Gewicht : (ohne Pedale : 9,99 kg - geeichte Postwaage)
> 
> ...


ich finde Gewichte ohne Pedale sollte man nicht gelten lassen - oder kannst du so mit dem Teil fahren?


----------



## jones (13. April 2005)

da hatten wohl wir beide den gleichen gedanken zur gleichen zeit


----------



## roadrunner_gs (13. April 2005)




----------



## metulsky (13. April 2005)

jaja ...

ich war ja nur froh, unter 10 kg zu bleiben  . der rahmen ist von 98 (noch von muesing)

 und wir haben die post selber bei uns im haus - deswegen konnte ich nach feierabend die waage missbrauchen  - ohne pedale, da ich ein neues rad habe und dafuer die alten pedale brauchte.

sven


----------



## Cubeteam (13. April 2005)

@ Dirk S.
Du solltest echt mal was an den Parts ändern.
Mein Giant wiegt im Lioght Setup (mit Fast Freds) 8,9 Kg, obwohl mein Rahmen 1,65Kg wiegt.


----------



## Dirk S. (14. April 2005)

Cubeteam schrieb:
			
		

> @ Dirk S.
> Du solltest echt mal was an den Parts ändern.
> Mein Giant wiegt im Lioght Setup (mit Fast Freds) 8,9 Kg, obwohl mein Rahmen 1,65Kg wiegt.



Werde in mich gehen und das Bike weiter optimieren.
Aber nun endlich mal wieder Bilder:


----------



## OnkelZed (15. April 2005)

so, jetzt will ich auch mal meinen senf dazugeben.
habe mir zu weihnachten ein neues bike gegönnt und das ganz eigentlich nur stabil aufbauen wollen. daher wiegt das ganze stück auch 12,4kg, dies mir aber voll wert sind und mein alter hobel war locker über 15kg als stahl-hardtail.    das waren noch zeiten, selber 60kg wiegen und mit einem viertel davon flott unterwegs gewesen. inzwischen bin ich ordentlich drüber, dafür das bike leichter. ist doch nur gerecht!
das neue hat eine komplette xt-ausstattung, simple mx comp air ohne schnickschnack, hs33 raceline 2004, sram rocket daumenschalter (wesentlich besser als rf von shimano und super verträglich mit inverser schaltlogik), mavic xm 719 ultra-stabil-felgen. prestige ist mir net so wichtig, deswegen gibts auch das eine oder andere procraft-teil (sattelstütze und lenker). rahmen ist ein kinesis in schickem RAL 3001 farbton bepulvert. war in der zwischenzeit zwar schon damit auf der alb und auch  etwas im dreck unterwegs, aber mit action- oder freilandbildle kann ich noch nicht mithalten.

weiß nicht so recht, wie ich hier das bild reinstellen soll, deswegen den link zu meinem album. dort gibts noch mehr vom jungfräulichen zustand:
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/114210/cat/6780/page/1

bin mal auf comments gespannt.

p.s.: hab grad noch die lecker kunststoffnotpedale gesehen. die sind inzw. weg. waren für mich als clickie-anfänger auf eis doch recht praktisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wald-Schrat (15. April 2005)

Also als Anti-Stress-Bike, und das soll es ja auch sein, find ich es sehr solide aufgebaut und mag ich optisch auch leiden! Nur die Laufräder hätte ich in schwarz gewählt; würde besser zum Rest des bikes passen - meiner Meinung. Und kürzere Barends, aber das hängt ganz vom Fahrer ab.
Ansonsten dürftest du mit dem Hobel in Zukunft wohl wenig Ärger haben. Stabile Felgen, wartungsarme Bremsen, XT Antrieb.... solide eben.


----------



## mauntenbeiker (15. April 2005)

@onkelzed:
"gerümpelkeller-hintergründe" hatten wir ja schon haufenweise - der "jogginghosen-gesundheitslatschen-frühstückstisch-hintergrund" ist mal was neues!  
zum objekt: die grellgelben hs brennen mir ein bisschen in den augen, aber das ist bestimmt absicht  
ansonsten kein oberknaller, aber auch nicht häßlich...


----------



## Einheimischer (15. April 2005)

Ich bin mal so frei:





Gar nicht mal so übel, ich schliese mich an schwarze Laufräder wären harmonischer und was machst du in die rote Tasche - die Reste vom Frühstück?  Die Tasche muss weg, der Inhalt passt sicher ins Trikot. 
Ansonsten schönes solides Bike  

Grüße.


----------



## polo (15. April 2005)

über die farbwahl bei der hs33 kann man diskutieren


----------



## christian vogt (15. April 2005)

Zur Tasche bzw. Tasche allgemein

Wenn man 2 Flaschenhalter hat, kommt bei mir der Schlauch und Hebel in eine alte Flasche. Es gibt auch "Werkzeugflaschen" zum kaufen, da wird nix nass. Wenn im Sommer bei langen Touren doch mal 2 Flaschen gebraucht werden mache ich kurzfristig eine Tasche hin oder stecke mir das Zeug ins Trikot.

Gruß Chrissi Vogt


----------



## rkersten (15. April 2005)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> über die farbwahl bei der hs33 kann man diskutieren



Ja denke ich auch, die gibt es doch auch in rot ... das hätte viel besser zu gepasst.


----------



## checky (15. April 2005)

Ich weiß garnicht was es immer an den Satteltaschen zu nörgeln gibt.
Sicherlich sind die Dinger stylisch ne 6, aber dennoch ungemein praktisch & sinnvoll. Ich habe auch lieber das Werkzeug (nen hartes Multitool o.ä.) in der Satteltasche als im Trikot. Seid Ihr beim Sturz schonmal mit dem Kreuz auf Eurem Topeak gelandet ?


----------



## müsing (15. April 2005)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß garnicht was es immer an den Satteltaschen zu nörgeln gibt.



ich finde satteltaschen sehr, sehr nützlich und häßlich zugleich.

auf einem präsentationsfoto würde ich die satteltasche einfach abnehmen


----------



## Running Man (15. April 2005)

müsing schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde satteltaschen sehr, sehr nützlich und häßlich zugleich.
> 
> auf einem präsentationsfoto würde ich die satteltasche einfach abnehmen




Wohl die sinnvollste Version...


Ansonsten, solider Haflinger, weniger ein Rennpferd. Und was die Gestaltung des Fotos betrifft: Der Hintergrund ist absolut daneben, zudem verliert das Bike mächtig an Dynamik! Deshalb auch mein Vergleich mit den Pferdchen. Ich glaube da ginge noch viel mehr! Man kann nur nach den verbauten Parts urteilen. Soll es denn mal eine Ziellinie überqueren? Oder sind damit nur Touren geplant?



Gruß, Running


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (15. April 2005)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> über die farbwahl bei der hs33 kann man diskutieren



das is das einzige worüber man nicht diskutiern kann  

maguras die nicht neongelb sind sind keine echte maguras!


----------



## Stevens-rider (15. April 2005)

Hier ist mein Racebike mal..ist ja nix besonderes aber das Fahrverhalten ist geil und die Teile halten 1A!


----------



## OnkelZed (15. April 2005)

@Wald-Schrat:
das geb' ich gerne zu. die laufräder sind in silber. hatte mir gedacht, nachdem ich sowieso silberne bremsflanken brauche, nehme ich die felge gleich komplett in siber, bevor ich so eine sw/silber-kombination habe. ist auch besser beim heißen wetter, weil die sonnenstrahlen nich so leicht absorbiert werden und daher die schlauchplatzgefahr minimiert wird.   
bei den barends mußte die optik der funktion folgen. habe ich erst heute beim steinigen weg auf die teck (schwäbische alb) hoch gebracht, damit die kiste mir vorne nicht steigt.

@mauntenbeiker:
mußt halt gleich voller stolz ohne rücksicht auf verluste fotografieren. hast dann bestimmt auch den flicken an der hose bemerkt!    war halt dezember, kalt, meine bessere hälfte und ich krank und zu dem zeitpunkt durfe die kiste noch in die gute stube zum streicheln.
hast du ganz korrekt erkannt, die hs33 gehören so, damit ich auch bei dunkelheit auf der straße ohne licht erstrahle. dieser sicherheitsaspekt ist nicht zu unterschätzen. die dinger strahlen echt wie wild. muß wohl am cadmiumanteil im lack liegen. und die fußgänger im wald wissen auch gleich, was sache ist.  

@Einheimischer:
die tasche muß schon dran bleiben. die gabs schließlich für umme mit. mal im ernst, in die trikottasche geht nichs mehr rein. dort kuscheln schon handy, flickset, müsliriegel und der schlüsselbund. die tasche langt für schlauch, nippelspanner und imbus. tasche kommt nur weg, wenn ich mit rucksack unterwegs bin.
wie hast du jetzt das pic in den post reingebastelt? kann ich ja dann auch mal in zukunft mit stilechtem hintergrund mein bike reinstellen.   

@polo+rkersten:
diskussion abgelent! mußt für die farbe zu kreuze kriechen. habe schon seit knapp 10 oder 8 jahren das vorgängermodell HS22 im gleichen gewand am bike. hat mir immer treue dienste und nur belagswechsel beschert. ok, übers schneebremsverhalten wollen wir mal schweigen und der diskfraktion überlassen. ich fand gerade den kontrast so attraktiv. animalisch, agressiv und einfach heiß...  

@christian vogt:
danke für den tip. muß ich mich mal danach umschauen. 

@Running Man:
ist in erster line als freizeit-bike gedacht. richtige rennambitionen habe ich gar nicht, und wenn, dann nur, um ins ziel zu kommen (also aus spaß). haflinger hört sich doch gar nicht sooo übel an.  stand schon immer mehr auf drehmoment als auf ps. zu der hintergrundgestaltung: s. meine ausführungen weiter oben. ich gelobe besserung. war in den letzten wochen auch öfters unterweg, nur hatte ich nicht die muße, meine dicke kamera auf den rücken zu schnallen. ne kleinere hab' ich leider net.

@Hugo:
verbrüderung!


----------



## fab1o (16. April 2005)

mein neues Gerät: special Scott Scale 20














-Shimano XTR
-Fox Terralogic
-DT Swiss Laufräder

Gewicht wird nachgereicht, da ich Lenker und Kabelzüge noch kürzen muss.


----------



## Hugo (16. April 2005)

hatten wir nicht genau das gleiche rad n paar postes weiter oben?  
aber kipp nicht aus den latschen wenn dus wiegst


----------



## Dirk S. (16. April 2005)

Endlich noch ein schönes Bike!   

Mit der Ausstatung mußte Carlsson auf ca. 9,6 Kg kommen.
Ist in der Ausstaung identisch wie das Scale 10.
Das ist mit dem Gewicht von 9,6 Kg angegeben.

Um an meinem Scale 20 auf unter 10 Kg zu kommen,
habe ich mir die DT Laufräder und die WSC Carbon Stüzte 
bestellt.

Das nennt man dann kostengünstiges Otimieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (16. April 2005)

sind beim 10er auch die cerit naben verbaut?  

das mit der sattelstütze is auch son ding...is son blödes mass dass die auswahl an tuningparts doch sehr eingeschränkt is


----------



## roadrunner_gs (16. April 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> sind beim 10er auch die cerit naben verbaut?
> (...)



Nein laut Scott sollen das DT Swiss Hügi 240er sein.


----------



## IGGY (16. April 2005)

carlsson schrieb:
			
		

> mein neues Gerät: special Scott Scale 20
> -Shimano XTR
> -Fox Terralogic
> -DT Swiss Laufräder
> ...


Schöner Rahmen. Da gehören aber meiner Meinung nach V-Brakes dran und der Shimano Mist runter! Wenn es den rahmen mal billiger gibt, werde ich ihn mir auch holen.


----------



## abbath (16. April 2005)

carlsson schrieb:
			
		

> mein neues Gerät: special Scott Scale 20



...das sind aber keine michelin reifen...


----------



## 007ike (16. April 2005)

... das stimmt wohl, steht ja auch riesig Schwalbe trauf......


----------



## 007ike (16. April 2005)

... das stimmt wohl, steht ja auch riesig Schwalbe trauf......


----------



## fab1o (16. April 2005)

abbath schrieb:
			
		

> ...das sind aber keine michelin reifen...



hehe   hast du ganz recht!

sind eben von Schwalbe gesponsert diese Saison, deshalb fahre ich nun Schwalbe...


----------



## T!mon (17. April 2005)

Hab jetzt endlich Bilder von meinem neuen Ghost HTX 5700 gemacht. (man beachte die Farben des Helmes!)
Nicht ganz so schön und edel wie das Scott Scale aber jeder fängt mal klein an. 

In meinem Fotoalbum sind noch zwei weitere Bilder.


----------



## Running Man (17. April 2005)

T!mon schrieb:
			
		

> Hab jetzt endlich Bilder von meinem neuen Ghost HTX 5700 gemacht. (man beachte die Farben des Helmes!)
> Nicht ganz so schön und edel wie das Scott Scale aber jeder fängt mal klein an.
> 
> In meinem Fotoalbum sind noch zwei weitere Bilder.



Mit Abstand sinniger als die Scales  

Gruß, Running


----------



## Thunderbird (17. April 2005)

Finde ich auch. Sehr schönes und vor allem vernünftiges Bike.   
Jetzt noch ein passendes Trikot dazu.
Die Bärentatzen kommen hoffentlich noch weg.

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jolly Rogers (17. April 2005)

Schönes Bike viel Spaß damit


----------



## T!mon (17. April 2005)

Vielen Dank, ich werde die Kommentare an mein Bike weiterleiten. 

@*Thunderbird

Ein passendes Trikot hab ich noch nicht. Werde jedoch hoffentlich bald ein Ghost International Racing Team Trikot und Hose bekommen. (ist beim VIP Ticket der Worldclass MTB Challenge in Offenburg dabei)

Das sind keine reinen Bärentatzen. Sind die Shimano-Pedale bei denen auf der anderen Seite Klickies dran sind.
Find ich genau richtig für mich als Anfänger. Jetzt kann ich mit Bärentatzen fahrn und wenn ich mir demnächst mal richtige Schuhe kauf kann ich sie einfach umdrehn. Später kommen dann mal Doppelklickies dran.

Außerdem bin ich noch am überlegen ob ich die Spacer wegmachen soll, werd es aber erstmal ein paar Touren so testen.

Sonst noch Vorschläge?


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (17. April 2005)

Auch ich finde dein Bike richtig klasse. Denke damit wirst du viel Spaß haben!


----------



## Thunderbird (17. April 2005)

@ T!mon:  :kotz: Dier ist klar, dass das Ghost-Trikot *ROT* ist?!
Damit versaust du dir doch die ganze Optik wieder. 
Rot und Orange - also neee.  

Verbesserungen: den low rize Lenker hatte ich übersehen.
Ich würde einen geraden, schmalen Lenker fahren, aber
wenn du Anfänger bist, ist ein Lowrizer schon OK.
Nur in Offenburg nicht so weit vorne im Feld anstellen
Da wird's nämlich am Anfang eng und mit dem Lenker
verhakst du dich gerne bei deinen Nachbarn.

Thb


----------



## cluso (17. April 2005)

@T!mon

nettes Radl 

Sieht schon so schnell aus. 

Ich finde aber, daß die Barends etwas "komisch" aussehen, mit dem Knubble vorne dran.

Ansonsten viel Spaß damit, auf das der Frühling komme (bei uns hat es mal letzte Nacht wieder geschneit  ).

Gruß

cluso


----------



## T!mon (17. April 2005)

@ Thunderbird

Jo klar weiß ich dass das Trikot rot ist... hab das VIP Ticket aber als Geburtstag Geschenk bekommen bevor ich das Ghost gekauft hatte.
Und nochmal paar hundert Euro mehr ausgeben damit das Bike zum Trikot passt wollt ich dann auch nicht. 

Mitfahrn werd ich in Offenburg nicht, das VIP Ticket gibt's einmal mit Startpaket und einmal ohne.

Ein gerader Lenker kommt irgendwann mal dran, lass es jetzt aber mal ne Weile lang so bis sich mein Konto wieder erholt hat. 

@ cluso

Die "Knubbel" sind aber anatomisch sehr geschickt. Wollte eigentlich erst WCS Barends aber die hatte mein Laden nicht da und die XLC haben mir ziemlich gut gefallen. (auch wenn sie ziemlich schwer sind...)

Geschneit hat es hier zum Glück nicht, bloß etwas geregnet. Hab es heute aber trotzdem geschafft bisschen zu fahren. (20km)
Topspeed hab ich mit meinem neuen Tacho auch gleich probiert. Bin jedoch leider nur auf 49,5 km/h gekommen. 
Muss ich demnächste nochmal probieren, einen Gang höher konnt ich noch.


----------



## cluso (17. April 2005)

T!mon schrieb:
			
		

> @ cluso
> 
> Die "Knubbel" sind aber anatomisch sehr geschickt. Wollte eigentlich erst WCS Barends aber die hatte mein Laden nicht da und die XLC haben mir ziemlich gut gefallen. (auch wenn sie ziemlich schwer sind...)
> 
> ...



Glaub ich schon, daß die Barends gut sind, sieht halt nur etwas "seltsam" aus.

Ehrlich gesagt hat es "nur" heute Nacht geschneit. Bzw. zuerst 2h Dauerregen dann Schnee.
Ist aber zum Glück nicht liegen geblieben, war aber trotzedem schw****kalt heut.


----------



## HILLKILLER (17. April 2005)

> Ehrlich gesagt hat es "nur" heute Nacht geschneit. Bzw. zuerst 2h Dauerregen dann Schnee.


Cool, endlich ist man hier mal im Vorteil...23°C und Sonne den ganzen tag.  
Aber wird wohl bald wieder andersherum sein...

HK (sorry für offtopic   )


----------



## onlytrek (18. April 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Schöner Rahmen. Da gehören aber meiner Meinung nach V-Brakes dran und der Shimano Mist runter! Wenn es den rahmen mal billiger gibt, werde ich ihn mir auch holen.




nie und nimmer. disc dran und nur die shimano-komplett-ausstattung.
aber jedem wie er es möchte.   

@hugo: hat doch eine ganz andere aussattung: komplett xtr, anderer lrs u.s.w.

onlytrek


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (18. April 2005)

Hier sind meine beiden CC Räder. 
Eins ist Shimanofrei ( naja,bis auf die Pedale   )


----------



## Clemens (18. April 2005)

> *Iggy* zum Scott Scale 20
> Schöner Rahmen. Da gehören aber meiner Meinung nach V-Brakes dran und der Shimano Mist runter!



Dann versuch mal eine V-Brake an einen disc-only Frame zu schrauben....


----------



## Running Man (18. April 2005)

Warum höre ich immer was von Shimano-Freien Bikes? Ab Sommer ist eh wieder alles inversfrei und mit Shiftern zu bekommen... Das ganze Zeugs (Shimano/Sram) nimmt sich in der Performance eh nichts (Was kein Sram-Käufer jemals zugeben würde    ) Ich konnte mal vergleichsweise Testen(X.O vs. XTR) - beides völlig Ok- bis auf den Sram Umwerfer ( :kotz: ) aber die neuen Sram-Shifter      sind optisch schon der Knaller. 


Gruß, Running


----------



## Thunderbird (18. April 2005)

@ running man: Ohne Leute, die sich Shimanofreie Bikes aufbauen oder kaufen
hätten wir bald ein Monopol und wenig Innovation. Ich bin ihnen dankbar,
auch wenn ich den sehr zuverlässigen Shimano-Antrieb vorziehe.

@  Der Toni: Uaaah! Den fetten Sumoringer hat ein Freund von mir auch am Bike. :kotz: 
Der ist so mies, dass er schon wieder richtig gut ist.  
Besser kann man magersüchtige Fit****er wie mich nicht veräppeln.  
Hübsche Bikes, übrigens.

Thb


----------



## Running Man (18. April 2005)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> @ running man: Ohne Leute, die sich Shimanofreie Bikes aufbauen oder kaufen
> hätten wir bald ein Monopol und wenig Innovation. Ich bin ihnen dankbar,
> auch wenn ich den sehr zuverlässigen Shimano-Antrieb vorziehe.



Die Argumentation kann ich voll unterschreiben! Aber es kommt leider nie so rüber! Ich kann immer im Nachhall "Shimano ist Schei$$e" hören. Un das ist nun mal nicht der Fall. Ich finde den Dual Control Kram auch nicht so prickelnd, was aber nicht heißt, dass es nicht gut funktioniert und wie man sieht hat sich Shimano diesbezüglich zu einer klugen Strategie entschieden.


Gruß, Running


----------



## mikeonbike (18. April 2005)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> Die Argumentation kann ich voll unterschreiben! Aber es kommt leider nie so rüber! Ich kann immer im Nachhall "Shimano ist Schei$$e" hören. Un das ist nun mal nicht der Fall. Ich finde den Dual Control Kram auch nicht so prickelnd, was aber nicht heißt, dass es nicht gut funktioniert und wie man sieht hat sich Shimano diesbezüglich zu einer klugen Strategie entschieden.
> 
> 
> Gruß, Running



...hast du schon mal mit kleinen händen probiert, dual control zu schalten - ein witz... die lapprigen bremshebel sind auch überhaupt nicht mein fall... bei den kettenverschlüssen könnte sich shimano auch mal was anderes überlegen - das kann sram besser... zu invers muss man wohl nichts mehr sagen...

ansonsten kann ich an shimano auch nichts aussetzen. die umwerfer sind für mich immer noch ein muss... kurbel- und innenlagertechnisch sehe ich zwar auch einige alternativen, aber hier sind die kurbeln vom preis-leistungsverhältnis (komplette xt-kurbeleinheit für 125) eigentlich unerreicht...

gruss mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checky (18. April 2005)

mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> ...hast du schon mal mit kleinen händen probiert, dual control zu schalten - ein witz...


absolut korrekt


			
				mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> .......zu invers muss man wohl nichts mehr sagen...
> gruss mike


stimmt, dann in Verbindung mit RF gibt es kein sanfteres & zugleich zuverlässigeres raufschalten.
Weiterer Vorteil von RF mit Invers: jeder Anfänger versteht es auf Anhieb und muß zum Schalten nicht auf die ansonsten gegenläufigen Schaltrichtungen achten oder gar auf die Schalthebel gucken. Bei Invers sage ich einmal "Dicker Hebel = dicker Gang & dünner Hebel = dünner Gang und schon hat es jeder Verstanden und schaltet von Anfang an intuitiv.
Wie man auch hier sieht: Geschmackssache (und trotzdem fahre ich Drehgriffe weil diese in beiden Richtungen schneller sind & ergonomischer sowieso)


----------



## Gorth (18. April 2005)

mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> ...hast du schon mal mit kleinen händen probiert, dual control zu schalten - ein witz...
> gruss mike





Also an meinen DC Hebeln gab es da so ein kleines Schräubchen, da konnte man schön die Griffweite verstellen...


----------



## checky (18. April 2005)

Gorth schrieb:
			
		

> Also an meinen DC Hebeln gab es da so ein kleines Schräubchen, da konnte man schön die Griffweite verstellen...


V-Brake oder ?
Bei XTR & Disc zumindest gibts sowas nicht.


----------



## Gorth (18. April 2005)

Doch ich hatte die XTR Disc von 2003


----------



## checky (18. April 2005)

ja stimmt (die Madenschraube die direkt den Kolben betätigt gelle ? ), aber damit stellste nur den Bremshebel etwas näher an den Griff, stimmt so also schon, allerdings kannste mit kleinen Händen (oder Frauenhänden) dann noch immer nicht gescheit schalten. Dafür scheint es einfach falsch konstruiert zu sein.


----------



## mikeonbike (18. April 2005)

Gorth schrieb:
			
		

> Also an meinen DC Hebeln gab es da so ein kleines Schräubchen, da konnte man schön die Griffweite verstellen...



das gibt es, ist aber indiskutabel, weil du damit auch den abstand der bremsbeläge zur felge veränderst und meiner meinung nach die dosierbarkeit der bremse leidet... ist ausserdem bei keinem anderen hersteller notwendig... 

lieber gleich ein paar vernünftige bremsgriffe... 





gruss mike


----------



## mig (18. April 2005)

carlsson schrieb:
			
		

> mein neues Gerät: special Scott Scale 20
> QUOTE]
> 
> @carlsson, was mich wunder nimmt: fährst du deine rennen ohne barends? und wenn ja, warum?
> gruss mig


----------



## fab1o (18. April 2005)

Dual Control ist für mich GENIAL!!! Komme absolut super damit zurecht, vorallem auch in den Rennen!

Natürlich gibt es eine Schraube, bei der du den Abstand zw. Lenker und Bremshebel verstellen kannst! (XTR Disc)

@mig
ja fahre ohne Barends! Kann mit Barends nicht fahren, stören mich im Downhill.


----------



## der alte ron (18. April 2005)

mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> lieber gleich ein paar vernünftige bremsgriffe...


 
Jo , ist auch mein eindruck von DC .
Auch wenn ich lieber magura oder disc fahre , sind das für mich immer noch die besten und schönsten bremsgriffe die ich kenne , ausgenommen vieleicht die extralite  , die ich aber noch nie in der hand hatte .

nikolay


----------



## Dirk S. (18. April 2005)

carlsson schrieb:
			
		

> Dual Control ist für mich GENIAL!!! Komme absolut super damit zurecht, vorallem auch in den Rennen!
> 
> Natürlich gibt es eine Schraube, bei der du den Abstand zw. Lenker und Bremshebel verstellen kannst! (XTR Disc)
> 
> ...



Hallo Carlsson,
hast Du dein Scale schon gewogen?
Bin mal gespannt, was das Scale mit deiner Ausstattung wiegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Running Man (18. April 2005)

mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> lieber gleich ein paar vernünftige bremsgriffe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau die such ich! Gab es die auch mal in schwarz?

Gruß, Running


----------



## roadrunner_gs (18. April 2005)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> V-Brake oder ?
> Bei XTR & Disc zumindest gibts sowas nicht.



Tut mir leid, dass ich da widersprechen muss.
Siehe Anhang aus den Service-Instruktionen von der Shimano-Homepage unter dem Punkt ST-M965 (Brems-/Schalthebel für Disc).


----------



## mikeonbike (18. April 2005)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> Genau die such ich! Gab es die auch mal in schwarz?
> 
> Gruß, Running



jupp, die gibt's auch in schwarz... müsste z.b. über tnc-hamburg.de beziehbar sein...

gruss mike


----------



## Running Man (18. April 2005)

mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> jupp, die gibt's auch in schwarz... müsste z.b. über tnc-hamburg.de beziehbar sein...
> 
> gruss mike




Zur Zeit nicht Lieferbar...  

Aber stolzer Preis 189.-- aber 76gr. per Hebelchen. Hast Du mal nachgewogen?



Gruß, Running


----------



## mikeonbike (19. April 2005)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Zeit nicht Lieferbar...
> 
> Aber stolzer Preis 189.-- aber 76gr. per Hebelchen. Hast Du mal nachgewogen?
> 
> ...



meine waage meint 156 gr...


----------



## basilikus (19. April 2005)

hier die bilder von meinem neuen bike...    

























im fotoalbum gibt es die bilder auch in gross..


----------



## Running Man (19. April 2005)

basilikus schrieb:
			
		

> hier die bilder von meinem neuen bike...




Sehr schöner Aufbau! Meiner Meinung nach sehr stimmig. Gewicht? Rahmengröße (22" ?) ?


Gruß, Running


----------



## basilikus (19. April 2005)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schöner Aufbau! Meiner Meinung nach sehr stimmig. Gewicht? Rahmengröße (22" ?) ?
> 
> 
> Gruß, Running



ich habe keine ahnung wieviel da bike wiegt. beim aufbau stand auch nicht das gewicht im vordergrund sondern die qualität und langlebigkeit. ich denke aber knapp über 10kg sollte schon hinkommen...

der rahmen ist auf mass geschneidert (bin 192 gross), deshalb auch das gusset am unterrohr.


----------



## oldman (19. April 2005)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Zeit nicht Lieferbar...
> 
> Aber stolzer Preis 189.-- aber 76gr. per Hebelchen. Hast Du mal nachgewogen?
> 
> ...




moin,

die schwarzen Ultimate Hebel sind die Nachfolger der silbernen. 
Vorher hatte es auch silberne Ultimates, jedoch ohne die 3 Schlitze im Gehaeuse, die waren NOCH leichter, irgendwas um die 133-140g. Die finden sich recht oft beim US ebax. Aufpassen, die muessen unbedingt den V-Chip haben, sonst laufen die nicht mit V-Brakes, nur mit Cantis.

Meine schwarzen wiegen zusammen 155g, bin zufrieden. Meine silbernen kommen auf 154g.

Gibt echt kaum schoenere Hebel!
oldman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checky (19. April 2005)

Ein wunderschöner Rahmen, aber der Aufbau gefällt mir garnicht:
Die Gabel ist viel zu massiv, ebenso die Reifen/Felgen und die Kurbel/Innenlagerkombi sieht an dem Rahmen auch zu wuchtig aus.
Der Flaschenhalter taugt höchstens für die Straße, wenn der Dir im Gelände nicht wegbricht, dann verlierste auf jeden Fall die Flasche damit (aber der Herr Langerbein nimmt gerne Reklamationen entgegen  ).

Wird wohl alles daran liegen, weil der Rahmen in dieser großen Größe eh noch filigraner wirkt als er eh schon ist. Der Spacerturm unterm Vorbau sieht auch verboten aus, aber was will man machen wenn man so groß ist.


----------



## Running Man (19. April 2005)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> 
> die schwarzen Ultimate Hebel sind die Nachfolger der silbernen.
> Vorher hatte es auch silberne Ultimates, jedoch ohne die 3 Schlitze im Gehaeuse, die waren NOCH leichter, irgendwas um die 133-140g. Die finden sich recht oft beim US ebax. Aufpassen, die muessen unbedingt den V-Chip haben, sonst laufen die nicht mit V-Brakes, nur mit Cantis.
> ...




Mir gefällt die gesamte Bremse! Fahre bislang noch XTR BR-M951 mit schwarzen LX BL-M 601 Bremshebeln. Sind an meinem "Low Budget" Projekt, welches ich die nächsten Tage als Update mal wieder einstellen werde. Vielleicht erinnert sich ja noch wer daran? Bilder davon sind im Album. Den Text gibt es hier Leider blieb das Ganze aus Beruflichen (Stress-) Gründen etwas liegen. Ziel ist es ein CC-Bike auf die Räder zu stellen, welches "vernünftig" leicht <10kg, schön und zudem das Bankkonto deutlich unter 1K belastet (Momentan ca. 590.--). Hierbei müssen alle Teile im WWW aufgestöbert und selbst aufgebaut werden (dito LRS). Neuteile sollten an dem Bike 90% ausmachen. 

Lasst euch mal überraschen wie das Update ausfällt    


Gruß, Running


----------



## kastel67 (19. April 2005)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> Der Flaschenhalter taugt höchstens für die Straße, wenn der Dir im Gelände nicht wegbricht, dann verlierste auf jeden Fall die Flasche damit (aber der Herr Langerbein nimmt gerne Reklamationen entgegen  ).



Moin,

das kann ich so leider bestätigen. Die Flaschenhalter sind leider für das Gelände völlig ungeeignet. Volle Flaschen fliegen sofort weg, wenn es etwas ruppiger wird. Und leere Flaschen zu transportieren ist wohl nicht sind der Übung.

Gruß k67


----------



## Cubeteam (19. April 2005)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> Meine schwarzen wiegen zusammen 155g, bin zufrieden. Meine silbernen kommen auf 154g.
> 
> Gibt echt kaum schoenere Hebel!
> oldman



155g??? meine Kookas wiegen 83g


----------



## dre (19. April 2005)

so nun hab ich mein kleines Scharzes auch mal geputzt. Zum lästern freigegeben.

Bis auf das vordere Laufrad finde ich es aber ganz ok. Das wird aber erst getauscht, wenn es im Eimer ist.


----------



## Pevloc (19. April 2005)

Doch, very nice. Ein paar weise Akzente wären villeicht nicht schlecht aber sonst top!  

Aber Frage: Frisch geputzt? ODer nie richtig dreckig gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (19. April 2005)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, very nice. Ein paar weise Akzente wären villeicht nicht schlecht aber sonst top!
> 
> Aber Frage: Frisch geputzt? ODer nie richtig dreckig gemacht?




Das Ding war leider schon mehr als "eingesaut". Leider, leider sieht der Rahmen und auch die Kurbeln und das Schaltwerk recht zerkratzt aus. Ist auf den Fotos nicht zu sehen. Richtig dreckig wird es wohl am 01 Mai in Riva und die Woche darauf, dann bin ich mit meiner Freundin am Lago. Bei dem Glück das wir haben, gibt es Dauerregen. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## zaskar76 (19. April 2005)

Cubeteam schrieb:
			
		

> 155g??? meine Kookas wiegen 83g



die wabbel-kooka`s sind auch der letzte müll gegen die avid`s. und bevor wieder jemand dumme mutmaßungen abgibt(einige leute sind da ja schnell angepisst), ich bin nicht neidisch und habe auch die kooka`s noch selbst in der sammlung - werde sie allerdings nie wieder fahren... das thema waren immerhin VERNÜNFTIGE bremsgriffe...


----------



## Cubeteam (19. April 2005)

Ich hab selbst noch SD7 Hebel hier rumliegen.
Natürlich sind die Besser.
Aber wenns leicht sein soll


----------



## joedreck (20. April 2005)

Endlich ist mein erstes gescheites Rad fertig!

möchte einfach mal hören was ihr so dazu sagt....

gewicht: ca. 11.8 KG (jaja ich weis - bald kommen leichtere Laufräder und Gabel rein) - dann dürftens unter 11 KG sein...

Preis: ~ 950 Euronen


----------



## Schafschützer (20. April 2005)

@ Joedreck

Das wird schmerzhaft.

Ich fange an: Kettenstrebenschutz und Pedale.


MfG

Schafschützer


PS  Was bringt eigentlich ein Brakebooster, der in der Mitte geschraubt ist?


----------



## joedreck (20. April 2005)

hi,

warum schmerzhaft??

was ist mit den pedalen und dem kettenstrebenschutz? ist der kettenstrebenschutz zu dünn?

die pedalen  habe ich gewählt, weil sie ein Klassiker sind, ewig halten, und ich welche mit Käfig brauch, da es manchmal so steil/knifflig iss dass man raus muss.

der Brakebooster ist in der Mitte Beweglich. Durch den Brakebooster ist das erstmal steifer und bringt mehr bremsdruck.


bitte begründet doch gleich eure aussagen...


----------



## der alte ron (20. April 2005)

Joe , wenn du mit dem rad nur "spielen" willst , würde ich mir gleich plattformpedale holen , kürzeren vorbau reinbauen und breitere reifen !
Für cc leichtere pedale und den spacerturm abbauen - übrigens , der kann so oder so mindestens halbiert werden , egal was du mit dem rad vor hast !
Es macht mehr sinn je nach einsatz die pedale zu wechseln als diese klopper ständig mit sich rumzuschleppen , die für beide diszilinen nur ein kompromis sind.
Du hast schon mal eine sehr gute schaltung und ebensolche bremsen !
Das die gabel nicht so der hit ist , hast du selbst schon erkannt aber du hast recht - erst mal überhaupt fahren können ist wichtiger  .
Viel spass beim fahren !

nikolay


P. S . : Besorg dir einen anderen strebenschutz  .


----------



## joedreck (20. April 2005)

also da ich zimlich groß bin möchte ich schon dass der lenker einigermaßen hoch ist.. sonst isses ja noch ungemütlicher...

was ist denn eigentlich mit dem kettenstrebenschutz????


----------



## joedreck (20. April 2005)

joa nochwas... die pedalen werd ich glaub gegen die XTR-pedalen austauschen und die fetten einfach später auf mein fully schrauben.. dass irgendwann mal kommt...


----------



## starKI (20. April 2005)

Der Kettenstrebenschutz und die Pedale sind rot. Das sieht nicht unbedingt toll aus. Aber mach dir nichts draus: Ich hab auch schon mal probiert nen Rad mit blauem Rahmen und rotem Kettenstrebenschutz hier rein zu stellen ... (ich persönlich find die Farbkombination gar nicht sooo schlecht - obwohl schwarz natürlich wesentlich besser aussehen würde)

StarKI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joedreck (20. April 2005)

achsooo.. ihr legt hier also viel aufs Aussehen.. jo ich find es is ganz ok.. das blau/rot/schwarz.....

also Pedalen, Federgabel, Laufräder werden natürlich im laufe des nächsten Jahres gegen bessere/leichtere getauscht....


----------



## Toni172 (20. April 2005)

was ich nicht verstehe, wenn der Booster in der mitte beweglich ist, dann kann der doch die Kettestreben nicht so gut vor dem "Auseinanderdrücken" hintern. Da ist ein durchgehender Booster doch besser. Oder?


----------



## joedreck (20. April 2005)

ja gut dieser booster ist hat halt direkten kontakt mit den bremsbacken, dadurch wird das ganze halt steiffer -> bremsbacken sitzen total fest und rutschen beim bremsen nicht nach vorne bzw biegen nicht nach vorne... iss ja au egal! =)


----------



## KingKiKapu (20. April 2005)

AFAIK ist das kein Bremsbooster, sondern einfach die Parallelogram Technik der Avid Arch Rival. Als Booster macht das keinen Sinn.

Schau mal genau hin, der "Booster" ist mit den Bremsbacken verbunden und steuert sie, so dass sie linear auf die Felge treffen.

Siehe auch...

http://www.sram.com/de/avid/rimbrakes/archseries/

Diese Bremse sollte man aber eigentlich kennen


----------



## Running Man (20. April 2005)

Cubeteam schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab selbst noch SD7 Hebel hier rumliegen.
> Natürlich sind die Besser.
> Aber wenns leicht sein soll




Willst Du die loswerden? 

Gruß, Running


----------



## IGGY (20. April 2005)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> Willst Du die loswerden?
> 
> Gruß, Running


Guck doch mal bei TNC Hamburg . Da habe ich meine auch sehr billig her!


----------



## Cubeteam (20. April 2005)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> Willst Du die loswerden?
> 
> Gruß, Running


Hab sie heut morgen an einen Arbeitskollegen verkauft...


----------



## Running Man (21. April 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Guck doch mal bei TNC Hamburg . Da habe ich meine auch sehr billig her!




Danke für den Tip! 

Gruß, Running


----------



## kdanny1 (21. April 2005)

fast bin ich mit dem bike fertig.... (aber ist ein bike wirklich irgendwann mal fertig??)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pevloc (21. April 2005)

Geiles Teil! Ich find die Systemlaufräder sehen sehr gut aus.

Wie ist das Gewicht?

Aber was ist mit dem Sattel? Da rutsch man doch runter Richtung Lenker.


----------



## T!mon (21. April 2005)

Hast du dir Anti-Rutschnoppen an den Po geklebt oder wie funktioniert das?


----------



## Jackass1987 (21. April 2005)

da kommt bestimmt noch ne 130 mm gabel rein  dann passts wieder 

Aber ehrlich mal : jeder wie er mag. Immernoch besser als anders herum. 

Mfg Jackass


----------



## kdanny1 (21. April 2005)

naja, das mit dem sattel ist mir beim zusammenbauen passiert...viele km 

werdens aber mit dem teil nicht werden....(der urologe lässt grüßen!!)

gewicht zurzeit  8931 gramm. es kommen aber noch leichte bebop`s dran......

der lrs ist ein rolf dolomite...(es könnte aber auch ein amclassic werden..)


----------



## Northern lite (21. April 2005)

mal wieder die Superleichtbaupedale      

deswegen ist der Sattel sicher auch noch nicht wirklich eingestellt


----------



## nimmersatt (21. April 2005)

nachdem ich auch dieses Jahr wenigstens eine Marathon mitfahre (obwohl jetzt schon keinen Bock zum trainieren...bin aber schon gemeldet) und ich ja noch ein paar Teile rumliegen hab (scheizz Marta Nervensägen Scheibenbremse z.B.) bla bla

kurzum hab ich das Winterrad zur "Rennfeile" umgebaut   
oder auch vom Aschenputtel zur Prinzessin... äh ich glaub doch eher zum Rumpelstilzchen

momentan etwa 10,7kg - mit ein paar vorhandenen Teilen die sonst verstauben (Tune LRS etc.) wirds noch etwa ein Kilo weniger - ohne irgendwelche besonderen Sachen
ausser Reifen gibts da keine Neuteile für

keine Missionierungsversuche bitte, für Leichtbau ist mir das Geld zu schade, da kauf ich lieber noch ein Rad   

vorher





nachher





Bilder auch in gross in meiner Galerie..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (21. April 2005)

schon lang keine 36-loch laufräder mehr gesehn  

das einzige was mich von der optik her dran stört is eigentlich der vorbau...der sieht irgendwie unpassend aus bei dem rad, aber der rest is auch wenn wohl nur flickenteppich irgendwie chiquer als vieles was hier sonst so als kunstwerk durch geht 

ach ich seh grad....naja der moots vorbau is perfekt   aber beim nachher rad fänd ich die fox schon wieder unpassend...jaja ich weiss, mir kann mans nie recht machen


----------



## rkersten (22. April 2005)

@kdanny1 ... hmm schon wieder ein Rad ohne Pedale, geilen Rahmen + Parts blos für die Pedalen hats nicht mehr gereicht? Das mit dem langen Vorbau find ich sieht irgendwie komisch aus, aber egal hauptsache du sitzt bequem. Sattelposition wird denke ich noch korrigiert wenn Pedalen dran sind. Schönes Bike.   

So nun auch mal wieder was von mir ... heute kam die Grundlage für mein neues Bike. Ein weiss/roter FRM - Escape Rahmen in 17", nachgewogene 1460g - gut ein Kilo leichter als mein aktueller Rahmen. 

Nun ein paar Bilder von dem guten Stück - vorsicht nackt!  









mehr in meinem Album oder auf mtb-brandenburg.de im Foto-Album ... schonmal eine Frage an euch .. was haltet ihr bei der Kurbelwahl von einer Race Face Turbine LP in Rot?


----------



## IGGY (22. April 2005)

kdanny1 schrieb:
			
		

> (aber ist ein bike wirklich irgendwann mal fertig??)


Ne das ist man nie


----------



## checky (22. April 2005)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> @kdanny1 ... hmm schon wieder ein Rad ohne Pedale, geilen Rahmen + Parts blos für die Pedalen hats nicht mehr gereicht? ?



Du kritisierst, dass schon wieder ein Bike ohe Pedale gepostet wird & stellst selber nur einen nackten Rahmen hier rein ........ 

WIR WOLLEN KOMPLETTRÄDER SEHEN (wollen wir doch) !!

@ nimmersatt
ein sehr schönes Bike, ne klasse Verbindung von Klassik (titan hat für mich immer etwas klassisches, egal ob Russen, Ami oder Taiwan) & moderne.


----------



## Running Man (22. April 2005)

nimmersatt schrieb:
			
		

> nachdem ich auch dieses Jahr wenigstens eine Marathon mitfahre (obwohl jetzt schon keinen Bock zum trainieren...bin aber schon gemeldet) und ich ja noch ein paar Teile rumliegen hab (scheizz Marta Nervensägen Scheibenbremse z.B.) bla bla
> 
> kurzum hab ich das Winterrad zur "Rennfeile" umgebaut
> oder auch vom Aschenputtel zur Prinzessin... äh ich glaub doch eher zum Rumpelstilzchen
> ...




Ich finde es schön, wie Hugo schon sagte macht es mehr her als manche CC Feile die hier so gezeigt wird. Dazu ist das Bike noch recht solide Aufgebaut. Das Gewicht geht daher absolut in Ordnung. Lediglich die Bar Ends würden als "gerade" Ausführung besser aussehen (was mit dem Foto gut kaschiert wurde) Pluspunkte gibts auch fürs Foto. 

Gruß, Running


PS: Ist das ein Specialized Flaschenhalter?


----------



## checky (22. April 2005)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Ist das ein Specialized Flaschenhalter?



Ich bin so frei:
Ja.


----------



## Schrommski (22. April 2005)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin so frei:
> Ja.



Ey, jetzt hast du mir den 5000er weggeschnappt.


----------



## dkiki (22. April 2005)

@ nimmersatt: das bike ist echt gut geworden, aber was ist DAS für ne tolle landschaft im hintergrund ??   
dome


----------



## nimmersatt (22. April 2005)

dkiki schrieb:
			
		

> @ nimmersatt: das bike ist echt gut geworden, aber was ist DAS für ne tolle landschaft im hintergrund ??
> dome



meine Hausberge!

das Bild (wie auch etliche ander in meiner Galerie) ist Nähe der Siedelalpe über dem Alpsee bei Immenstadt/Allgäu aufgenommen

ja, das ist ein Specialized Flaha, hat sich sehr gut bewährt

zu dem Aufbau:
da sind noch die gutem alten XT Daumies vom Winterrad dran, samt durchgehender Schalthülle und ranzigen XT Schaltwerk
wenn ich wieder Zeit hab, kommen die 9-fach Daumies (Forge mit Dura Ace Lenkerendschalter) und ein XTR Schaltwerk dran - dann müssen die Syntace Griffe und die Hörnchen weichen (hab noch silberne Tune)


----------



## cluso (23. April 2005)

nimmersatt schrieb:
			
		

> meine Hausberge!
> 
> das Bild (wie auch etliche ander in meiner Galerie) ist Nähe der Siedelalpe über dem Alpsee bei Immenstadt/Allgäu aufgenommen



Geile Gegend!!

Von der Seite komm ich doch auf nem "Trail" beim See raus? Noch über nen Bahnübergang und ich bin am Wasser. Richtig?!




			
				nimmersatt schrieb:
			
		

> zu dem Aufbau:
> da sind noch die gutem alten XT Daumies vom Winterrad dran, samt durchgehender Schalthülle und ranzigen XT Schaltwerk
> wenn ich wieder Zeit hab, kommen die 9-fach Daumies (Forge mit Dura Ace Lenkerendschalter) und ein XTR Schaltwerk dran - dann müssen die Syntace Griffe und die Hörnchen weichen (hab noch silberne Tune)



[/QUOTE]

Das Rad ist ähnlich "schräg" aufgebaut wie das Cross-Rad. Aber gefällt mir 

Gruß

cluso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggi>B (23. April 2005)




----------



## rkersten (23. April 2005)

maggi>B schrieb:
			
		

>


dein rad hab ich irgendwo schonmal gesehen ... da du aus berlin kommst kann das auch gut möglich sein. Wie schwer ist das Rad, sieht nicht gerade leicht aus.


----------



## maggi>B (23. April 2005)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> dein rad hab ich irgendwo schonmal gesehen ... da du aus berlin kommst kann das auch gut möglich sein. Wie schwer ist das Rad, sieht nicht gerade leicht aus.


Soll ein Vorführmodell aus 2003 sein welches bei zwei Händlern stand, habe es heute recht günstig bei Trailattack gekauft.
Hab leider keine Waage   
MfG
Maggi


----------



## Pedalritter (23. April 2005)

Meins soll auch mal hier rein !!!


----------



## toschi (23. April 2005)

dre schrieb:
			
		

> so nun hab ich mein kleines Scharzes auch mal geputzt. Zum lästern freigegeben.
> 
> Bis auf das vordere Laufrad finde ich es aber ganz ok. Das wird aber erst getauscht, wenn es im Eimer ist.


 Nanu, Du hast doch nicht nur geputzt dre, waren da nicht letzten Herbst noch Zmax drauf und keine RR  und sind da nicht auch noch einige neue Part´s am Lenker  , und was ist mit den Flaschenhaltern ???
Wenn Du Dauerregen am Gardasee erwartest solltest Du die Zmax wieder aufziehen , Du hast sie doch nicht etwa im Winterhalbjahr abgefahren oder?  

@kdanny1
Lass Dir nix einreden, schätze Du kommst mit der Satteleinstellung so am besten klar, mir gefällt die Feile auch so, nur Pedale solltest Du noch anschrauben vor dem nächsten Ausritt  . Welche Laufräder hast Du denn da verbaut, kenn ich gar nicht, dann noch in blau, hmm, Geschmackssache...


@nimmersatt
nettes Panorama  , nettes Bike, Du wirst Dein rennen schon machen...


Da Ihr so fleißig Pics postet geb ich meins auch mal frei, aber nicht erschrecken, is gerade heut umgebaut worden und hat glatt ein Kilo verloren, hat aber immer noch knapp 11 Kilo, hier und da sind vielleicht noch ein paar Gramm drin aber bei meinem Gewicht verzichte ich lieber auf extremen Leichtbau und kauf mir demnächst ein schönes Fully  ...

so, auf geht´s...


----------



## Haushai (23. April 2005)

Cool, noch ein Kuwahara-Fahrer!
Mh, die Reifen sind für CC nicht so der Hit, sonst find ichs cool.
Weißt du, wo der Unterschied zwischen dem Oncilla- und dem Maragay-Rahmen ist?

Sonst schönes Rad!
Grüße
HH


----------



## pueftel (24. April 2005)

@ toschi

wunderschönes oncilla! War auch mal mein Traumrad.

P.S.: wo ist den die obligatorische, gefederte Sattelstütze?   


Frank


----------



## Haushai (24. April 2005)

Weil wir gerade so schön dabei sind, hier mal mein Kuwahara von 2002:





Grüße
HH


----------



## fab1o (24. April 2005)

@pedalritter + toschi + haushai

habt ihr eigentlich alle den mount everest vor der haustüre oder weshalb schauen euere sattelspitzen dermassen nach unten???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haushai (24. April 2005)

Wenn ich persönlich die Sattelspitze nach oben nehme, hab ich Durchblutungsstörungen in bestimmten Weichteilen, was auf Dauer garantiert nicht gesund ist. Deswegen Sattelnase nach unten!


----------



## BEAVER (24. April 2005)

Schonmal nen anderen Sattel probiert?


----------



## Haushai (24. April 2005)

Ey cool, danke für den Tipp  !
Ist in Arbeit.


----------



## kdanny1 (24. April 2005)

@toschi: der lrs ist von rolf dolomite.
und der sattel kommt noch genauer eingestellt. ist nur mal fürs pic montiert.....


----------



## toschi (24. April 2005)

Haushai schrieb:
			
		

> ...Weißt du, wo der Unterschied zwischen dem Oncilla- und dem Maragay-Rahmen ist...


Farbgebung! 
Weist Du mehr als ich über den Rahmen?
Du kommst also aus dem Harz, woher denn genau?
Letztes Jahr war noch ein Teilehmer beim Mara in Friedrichsbrunn am Start der auch ein Oncilla fuhr, hab ihn nach Zieleinfahrt nicht mehr gesehen, so konnten wir auch kei Plausch halten  



			
				carlsson schrieb:
			
		

> habt ihr eigentlich alle den mount everest vor der haustüre oder weshalb schauen euere sattelspitzen dermassen nach unten???


 Ich sitze sehr bequem so  



			
				pueftel schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: wo ist den die obligatorische, gefederte Sattelstütze?


 zu kurz, quitscht und überhaupt...


----------



## Haushai (24. April 2005)

@ toschi: Hast pn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (24. April 2005)

Haushai schrieb:
			
		

> @ toschi: Hast pn!


dito, *P*ersonal *M*assage

@edit
sind ja in deutschland, natürlich *p*ersönliche *N*achricht


----------



## Gesichtsbremser (25. April 2005)

> Personal Massage



Wenn schon, dann auch personal m*e*ssage.


----------



## Running Man (25. April 2005)

Gesichtsbremser schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn schon, dann auch personal m*e*ssage.



 gehst Du zum Lachen in den Keller? Ich denke, Toschi hat sich schon was dabei gedacht...



Running


----------



## roadrunner_gs (25. April 2005)

Hier ein par Bilder, leider immer noch etwas unschön von der Qualität her, man kann aber schon so einiges erahnen. (ich bin der mit dem gelben Rucksack und das was ich halte ist mein Fahrrad)


----------



## fab1o (25. April 2005)

@roadrunner

schöner rahmen (nach dem missgeschick im winter...)

tipp: versuch mal aufrecht zu gehen, so lassen sich rückenprobleme im alter umgehen  

mfg


----------



## IGGY (25. April 2005)

XTR Hose und Trikot und dann SRAM verbaut


----------



## Pevloc (25. April 2005)

@roadrunner: Guck doch bitte in die Kamera, wir lachen nicht, versprochen!

Aber schönes Rad, was fehlen sind die Bar Ends!


----------



## roadrunner_gs (25. April 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> XTR Hose und Trikot und dann SRAM verbaut



Das einzige was von SRAM ist ist die Federgabel und die Schalthebel, von Shimano sind Umwerfer und Schaltwerk, aber danke der Nachfrage.

@pevloc: Mit den Barends halte ich es genauso wie mit der Beleuchtungsanlage wenn ich danach gefragt werde: Die sind im Rucksack, ganz ehrlich!

EDIT: Bild von vorne im Anhang.


----------



## toschi (25. April 2005)

Gesichtsbremser schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn schon, dann auch personal m*e*ssage.


rrrrichtig   

@roadrunnergs

stehst Du noch oder fährst Du schon?  Hast Du dein Bike oder Rahmen aus Kassel?


----------



## roadrunner_gs (25. April 2005)

Also auf dem Versandkarton stand in fetten schwarzen Lettern Taiwan.
Aber gekauft habe ich den Rahmen bei Radsport Bornmann GmbH in Kassel, ja.
Der Rest ist von woanders und selbst zusammengeflickt inklusive der Custom-made Bastard-SID.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (25. April 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Also auf dem Versandkarton stand in fetten schwarzen Lettern Taiwan.
> Aber gekauft habe ich den Rahmen bei Radsport Bornmann GmbH in Kassel, ja.
> Der Rest ist von woanders und selbst zusammengeflickt inklusive der Custom-made Bastard-SID.


 War mir doch so...
Schönes Bike, ist die Carbonschale wirklich brauchbar oder schiebst Du es deshalb durch die Gegend  ?


----------



## Einheimischer (25. April 2005)

@roadrunner_gs

wart ihr Eis essen oder warum hast du die XTR Garnitur an? 

Das Bike allerdings ist allerfeinst  

Grüße.


----------



## Edith L. (25. April 2005)

toschi schrieb:
			
		

> is gerade heut umgebaut worden und hat glatt ein Kilo verloren, hat aber immer noch knapp 11 Kilo, hier und da sind vielleicht noch ein paar Gramm drin aber bei meinem Gewicht verzichte ich lieber auf extremen Leichtbau und kauf mir demnächst ein schönes Fully  ...
> 
> so, auf geht´s...



@toschi
Ich will mal hoffen, dass ich Dich demnächst wieder mal beim Biken seh, Freundchen!   Nen Grund zu fahren jibbet nach dem Umbau ja fast immer! Da nochmal ein Schräubchen drehen, ...ne, so geht das noch nicht, da muss ich nochmal bei..., jaaaa, die Laufräder sind tatsächlich stablier....,mmmh, vielleicht doch nen Fully.....etc...!


----------



## 007ike (25. April 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> @roadrunner_gs
> 
> wart ihr Eis essen oder warum hast du die XTR Garnitur an?
> 
> ...



Eigendlich willst du doch nur selber ein XTR Leibchen!


----------



## IGGY (25. April 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzige was von SRAM ist ist die Federgabel und die Schalthebel, von Shimano sind Umwerfer und Schaltwerk, aber danke der Nachfrage.
> 
> @pevloc: Mit den Barends halte ich es genauso wie mit der Beleuchtungsanlage wenn ich danach gefragt werde: Die sind im Rucksack, ganz ehrlich!
> 
> EDIT: Bild von vorne im Anhang.


Oh sorry. Auf dem Bild sah das so aus als ob Sram Schaltgriffe verbaut währen. Asche auf mein Haupt


----------



## roadrunner_gs (25. April 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Oh sorry. Auf dem Bild sah das so aus als ob Sram Schaltgriffe verbaut währen. Asche auf mein Haupt



Die Schaltgriffe/-hebel sind ja auch von SRAM.


----------



## IGGY (25. April 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Die Schaltgriffe/-hebel sind ja auch von SRAM.


Oh man ich werde älter.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (25. April 2005)

Hier noch das aktuelle Gewicht.


----------



## AngryApe (25. April 2005)

ich weiß jetzt kommen gleich die fießen kommentare über meine geliebten inferno laufräder 
das ganze is grad immer noch im aufbau wird aber hoffentlich bis anfang mai seinen rollout haben 
kurbeln: xtr 2002
innenlager: xtr 2002
bremse hr: hs33
bremse vr: eventuell louise
vr + hr inferno mit hügi naben (noch)
gabel: marzocchi mxr (noch)
schaltung: sram x.0
umwerfer xt
rahmen: giant mcm`02
steuersatz: chris king
vorbau: kore
lenker easton irgendwas + ritchey barends
sattel + sattelstütze: nix besonderes
gewicht: geht leichter; ist aber auch ned für rennen sondern zum spass haben gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (25. April 2005)

AngryApe schrieb:
			
		

> Giant MCM custom mit sehr bekloppter konfig


sagt alles!


----------



## AngryApe (25. April 2005)

wie schon gesagt...da wird noch einiges geändert; bin momentan froh wenss endlich fährt, weil ich grad mit nem 14,5 kg scott hobel von nem kumpel unterwegs bin


----------



## Pevloc (25. April 2005)

Wie kann man einen so schönen Rahmen dermassen verunstalten?


----------



## BEAVER (25. April 2005)

Ich glaub ich muss gleich kotzen...

Was wiegen diese unsagbar hässlichen Räder eigentlich, 3kg?


----------



## AngryApe (25. April 2005)

hab dich auch lieb  

gib mir geld und ich kauf mir neue laufräder   
abgesehen davon ham die schon 2 hügi naben überlebt


----------



## rkersten (25. April 2005)

@AngryApe Sehr komischer Aufbau. Was soll das mal werden Dirt, Freeride oder CC Bike? Und wie willst das Teil lenken? Fürn Vorbau scheint mir das alles ein wenig kurz zu sein .. ein Kommentar zum LRS verkneife ich mir mal, da wurde ja schon so einiges genannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AngryApe (25. April 2005)

ohh mann...vielleicht hätt ich einfach nur n schönes foto vom rahmen posten sollen...die einzigen laufräder von mir die grad nicht am arsch sind sind die inferno...also hab ich die eben mal schön fürs photo unters rad gehängt okay?...soll ja nicht heissen dass die die die nächsten 5 jahre da drin bleiben....desweiteren ist da auf dem photo noch nix eingebaut...und die gabel hat mittlerweile nen anderen gabelschaft...undundund...hab ich nicht schon gesagt dass ich da noch einiges änder will??? 

aber bevor das ding im keller steht bau ich halt vorerst die teil ein die ich grad da hab





da kuck rahmen schön okay?

wiegt übrigens incl steuersatz in 21` 1480g 

vergesst einfach den rest okay???


----------



## Pevloc (25. April 2005)

Ja, aber der Thread heisst ja: "Eure CC-Kunstwerke", und nciht "Schöne Rahmen mit scheiss Teilen"

Ok, wir vergessen den Rest, und freuen uns dein CC-kunstwerk so shcnell wie möglich hier zu bewundern, aber ohne Inferno!


----------



## AngryApe (25. April 2005)

...meine wenigkeit geht jetzt erstmal frustbiken


----------



## Edith L. (25. April 2005)

Hättest Du das Bild nicht geändert, hätte einer Tarzan zum Threadaufräumen holen müssen!


----------



## coyoute (26. April 2005)

mein bike:


----------



## Fat_Tony (26. April 2005)

AngryApe schrieb:
			
		

> .............


Also was ich einfach nicht verstehen kann ist, dass du dir einen echt geilen rahmen kaufst und ihn mit, im vergleich zum rahmen, sehr "dähmlichen" komponenten ausstattest....lieber nen billigeren rahmen und dafür einen vernünftigen komponentenmix der es bringt!
lukas
P.S:du musst diesen beitrag nicht kommentieren, wollts nur sagen


----------



## Pevloc (26. April 2005)

@coyoute
1.) auf dem Bild kann man nciht wirklich was erkennen.
2.) Bärentatze bei CC? Eher nicht!
3.) Was ist das gelbe am Sattel? Quilt da Schaumstoff raus? Kaputt?


----------



## AngryApe (26. April 2005)

lieber nen ordnetlichen rahmen und mit der zeit ordentliche teile als umgekehrt...parts allmählich austauschen ist einfacher als rahmen  (brauchte auch dringend n neuen rahmen das mir mein altes sintesi alu hardtail zerbröselt hat   )

kurbeln: xtr 2002 
innenlager: xtr 2002
bremse hr: hs33 
bremse vr: eventuell louise
--->wenn ich neue laufräder hab am hr und vr ne louise (marta trau ich ned)
vr + hr inferno mit hügi naben --->fliegt raus
gabel: marzocchi mxr --->bleib auch ned für immer
schaltung: sram x.0 --->bleibt 
umwerfer xt
rahmen: giant mcm`02
steuersatz: chris king
vorbau: kore --->wird geeändert
lenker easton irgendwas + ritchey barends --->leichterer lenker
sattel + sattelstütze: nix besonderes ---> kommt auch noch was anderes dran

so und wenn das alles durchgezogen ist dann geht mit dem teil auch was...


----------



## Fat_Tony (26. April 2005)

AngryApe schrieb:
			
		

> lieber nen ordnetlichen rahmen und mit der zeit ordentliche teile als umgekehrt...parts allmählich austauschen ist einfacher als rahmen
> 
> kurbeln: xtr 2002
> innenlager: xtr 2002
> ...




oke, da haste auch wieder recht 
mfg
lukas


----------



## coyoute (26. April 2005)

ja sry.....handykamera.......und das gelbe is nen logo von ferrari....
werd wohl irgentwann mal nne besseres machn......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner_gs (26. April 2005)

Hier noch in klein und bei klick drauf in größer dafür aber ohne mich nicht in die Kamera gucken und von der "guten Seite" aus aufgenommen.
(und diesmal extra für Carnifex ohne dunklen Hintergrund  )


----------



## toschi (26. April 2005)

irgendwie gefällt mir das nicht mit dem Vorbau, weis auch nicht  , beisst sich irgendwie mit dem Oberrohr...

Sorry, p M


----------



## Ampelhasser (26. April 2005)

Hi roadrunner_gs,

das sieht ja richtig gut aus
Wie fährt sich denn der Scandium Rahmen?

Gruß

Jens

P.S. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal bei den Fröschen (Berlin Insider)


----------



## [email protected]!t (26. April 2005)

servus, hab mir dieses frühjahr ein neues cc rad aufgebaut. 
ich muss sagen es fährt sich echt genial. 
das gewicht ist mit 11,4 kg zwar nicht der hammer aber in ordnung denke ich mal.


----------



## Pevloc (26. April 2005)

Jo, sieht auch geil aus!  

Aber ich hab auch was zu bemängeln:

1. Die Pedale: Find ich nicht schön, besser wären richtige Klieckies, villiehct mal weis lackieren? Wäre mal was!

2. Der Sattel: Nen weisser SLR. Farblich geil und racemässig.

3. Rizer sind Geschmackssache ich finde sie nicht so gut, ne Flatbar mit BarEnds wäre angebrachter.

Ansonsten ein wirklich schönes Radel! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Deleted 8297 (26. April 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch in klein und bei klick drauf in größer dafür aber ohne mich nicht in die Kamera gucken und von der "guten Seite" aus aufgenommen.
> (und diesmal extra für Carnifex ohne dunklen Hintergrund  )



SUPPÄÄÄÄ!


----------



## roadrunner_gs (26. April 2005)

Ach bitte doch (schade nur, dass man die Polster der Couch nicht Reinigen/Waschen darf  )

p.s.: Kommen die 70mm Sattelüberhöhung auch gut zur Geltung?


----------



## GlanDas (26. April 2005)

ich find den Luzifer Rahmen    
er is vielleicht leicht aber von der Optik her mit diesem abfallendem Oberrohr. 

Aber is ja geschmak's sache   



eigentlich sollt ich lieber meinen Mund halten


----------



## Pevloc (26. April 2005)

@roadrunner: Hmm, dann kannste es ab jetzt da immer hinstellen, kommt bestimmt gut.

Hmm, 70mm , ich sogar mehr geschätzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner_gs (26. April 2005)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> @roadrunner: Hmm, dann kannste es ab jetzt da immer hinstellen, kommt bestimmt gut.



Ich glaube kaum, gegenüber steht der Fernseher von meinen anderen Bildern.
Das würde komisch aussehen wenn meine Freundin und ich Akte X gucken. 



			
				Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, 70mm , ich sogar mehr geschätzt!



Ach passt schon, bin doch von der Krankheit Zwergenwuchs befallen und habe deshalb nur einen 16"-Rahmen.
Wenn ich natürlich so 185cm groß wäre könnte ich auch eine 18"-Rahmen nehmen und dann würde das Oberrohr nicht mehr so stark abfallen, aber in meinen Augen sind kompaktrahmen einfach schöner und die Eier danken es einem beim Absteigen im Gelände.


----------



## Pevloc (26. April 2005)

Hmm, für 185 würde ich nen 20'' empfehlen, ich fahre mit 1,77 nen 18'', aber das ist ne andere Sache.

Aber sieht shcon geil aus mit dem Oberrohr, wie lang issen die Stütze bzw. wieviel guckt die raus? Durchmesser?


----------



## roadrunner_gs (26. April 2005)

Die Stütze wird noch getauscht gegen eine Extralite The Post UL 31,6er - sobald Extralite mal liefern kann.  
Momentan ist eine Use Alien Aluminium 420 25,0mm drinne von der unten - logisch  - 85mm abgeschnitten worden sind. Im Rahmen sind dann die Standard-100mm (so lang wie der Shim halt).
Freund von mir ist übrigens 187 und fährt einen 18"-Rahmen  mit 605mm Oberrohr, als ich ihn vermessen habe  kamen wir auf einen 18,6"-Rahmen mit einem 600er Oberrohr.
Bei mir ist das Oberrohr 555mm lang (jeweils waagerecht zum Boden), das wäre bei einem größeren Rahmen viel mehr.
Und immerhin: Warum ist sonst die Standardlänge von Sattelstützen 350mm?


----------



## Fat_Tony (26. April 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch in klein und bei klick drauf in größer dafür aber ohne mich nicht in die Kamera gucken und von der "guten Seite" aus aufgenommen.
> (und diesmal extra für Carnifex ohne dunklen Hintergrund  )
> 
> ......



eigentlich finde ich so rahmen ziemlich zum  :kotz: , aber deinen finde ich wirklich   
Lukas
P.S:welch verarmtes schriftbild ich schon habe, ich ersetze schon wörter durch smileys


----------



## pefro (26. April 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> p.s.: Kommen die 70mm Sattelüberhöhung auch gut zur Geltung?



öööhm, ja, definitiv. Selten eine extremere Sitzposition gesehen. Ist optisch ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig - aber wenns Dir passt.

Was´n das eigentlich für ein Vorbau? Mit den normalen - 6° sieht das sonst immer anders aus...

Gruß
Peter


----------



## cluso (26. April 2005)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> servus, hab mir dieses frühjahr ein neues cc rad aufgebaut.
> ich muss sagen es fährt sich echt genial.
> das gewicht ist mit 11,4 kg zwar nicht der hammer aber in ordnung denke ich mal.



Alleine die Wahl des Werkstoffes Stahl sichert dir schon mal 100 Sympathiepunkte.
Plus die farblich passende Gabel sind noch mal 50 Punkte. 

Der Sattel sieht zwar unpassend aus, aber da geht Funktion von Design.
Genauso bei den Pedalen


Aber !!!!!:

Entferne den schrecklichen Kettenstrebenschutz.  
Was ist denn das für eine Beleidigung? 

Hol dir im Baumarkt klares Gewebeband von Tesa, daß klebt wie Sau und fällt 0 auf.

Gruß

cluso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner_gs (26. April 2005)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> Was´n das eigentlich für ein Vorbau? Mit den normalen - 6° sieht das sonst immer anders aus...
> (...)



Siehe hier 

Ist ein -17°-Vorbau, bei nem -6° sitze ich für meinen Geschmack zu aufrecht.
Schöner Nebeneffekt: Hätte ich noch eine verstellbare Zugstufe so könnte ich diese während der Fahr einstellen.


----------



## Hugo (26. April 2005)

mir gefällt das luzifer....wär zwar bissi klein für mich und die sattelüberhöhung is zu gering aber das hängt eben mit der grösse zusammen...doch is n chiques rad...auch wenn man sieht dass es aufm flachen land bewegt wird


----------



## Tante_Uschi (26. April 2005)

Mein Epic:


----------



## BommelMaster (26. April 2005)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> servus, hab mir dieses frühjahr ein neues cc rad aufgebaut.
> ich muss sagen es fährt sich echt genial.
> das gewicht ist mit 11,4 kg zwar nicht der hammer aber in ordnung denke ich mal.




bravo, weißer rahmen weiße gabel, erinnert irgendwie an meins   

find ich top, nur sattel mal ändern


----------



## roadrunner_gs (27. April 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> die sattelüberhöhung is zu gering
> (...)



Gibts 25° Vorbauten? 

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann war der Typ hier sogar größer als 180cm und fährt trotzdem einen 15,5"-Rahmen. (Übrigens ein sehr schönes Radl!)




Erbitte Aufklärung. 

Und wenn ich einen Scott Scale hätte würe das Oberrohr noch stärker abfallen, da in meiner gewohnten Oberrohrlänge nur knapp 380mm Sattelrohrlänge drinne sind.


----------



## Quantic (27. April 2005)

> Gibts 25° Vorbauten?


25° schon -25° wohl eher nicht


----------



## der alte ron (27. April 2005)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> servus, hab mir dieses frühjahr ein neues cc rad aufgebaut.
> ich muss sagen es fährt sich echt genial.
> das gewicht ist mit 11,4 kg zwar nicht der hammer aber in ordnung denke ich mal.


 
Witzig , ein on one schaltungsrad !
Wie ist der rahmen den so verarbeitet und lakiert und vor allem wie fährt es sich ?
Mich hätte da am ehesten das il pompino gereizt .

nikolay


----------



## Hugo (27. April 2005)

@ holge...ganz nett, aber n S-works MUSS rot sein...nicht blau oder gelb oder schwarz oder SILBER


----------



## Schrommski (27. April 2005)

Also ich bin 188 cm groß und fahre einen 46 cm Rahmen. Allerdings mit "leichter" Sattelüberhöhung und 140 mm Vorbau. Das macht das Rad aber sehr schön Singletrail freundlich.  





P.S. Da kommen noch Spinergy Spoxx M1 Carbon Laufräder mit komplett schwarzen Reifen drauf.


----------



## Tante_Uschi (27. April 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> @ holge...ganz nett, aber n S-works MUSS rot sein...nicht blau oder gelb oder schwarz oder SILBER


Hugo locutus, causa finita.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafschützer (27. April 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ein -17°-Vorbau, bei nem -6° sitze ich für meinen Geschmack zu aufrecht.



Zu aufrecht? 

Meine Lösung: Rizerbar verkehrtrum einbauen(also Krümmung nach unten!)  


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## Schafschützer (27. April 2005)

@ *Holger*

Tolles Rad. Tolle Technik. Für meinen Geschmack etwas emotionslos. Bei uns heißt das "wie geschleckt". 


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## [email protected]!t (27. April 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Witzig , ein on one schaltungsrad !
> Wie ist der rahmen den so verarbeitet und lakiert und vor allem wie fährt es sich ?
> nikolay



finde es fährt sich echt genial.
da ich ja eigentlich zu den bergabheitzern gehöre ist die länge das rahmens sehr gut für die laufruhe. dafür eben nicht so wendig.
bergauf gibt es keinerlei abstriche, bzw. merk ich keine.
verarbeitung ist top, der lack platzt relativ schnell ab, irgedwie wie beim switchback..liegt das am stahl ???


----------



## Tante_Uschi (27. April 2005)

Schafschützer schrieb:
			
		

> @ *Holger*
> 
> Tolles Rad. Tolle Technik. Für meinen Geschmack etwas emotionslos. Bei uns heißt das "wie geschleckt".
> 
> ...


Die Emotionen kommen beim Radeln, glaub's mir!


----------



## roadrunner_gs (27. April 2005)

Schafschützer schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> Rizerbar verkehrtrum einbauen(also Krümmung nach unten!)
> (..)



Oder einen Syntace Strato 200


----------



## pefro (27. April 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ein -17°-Vorbau, bei nem -6° sitze ich für meinen Geschmack zu aufrecht.
> Schöner Nebeneffekt: Hätte ich noch eine verstellbare Zugstufe so könnte ich diese während der Fahr einstellen.



Grins - hab ich mir auch bei den Bildern gedacht. Aber wenns passt, dann passts!   

Gruß
Peter


----------



## der alte ron (27. April 2005)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> der lack platzt relativ schnell ab, irgedwie wie beim switchback..liegt das am stahl ???


 
Nee , leider liegt es am beschi$$enen lack .
Es sind leider noch viele firmen die immer noch so lackieren , und manche spielen in einer ganz anderen preisliga als ON ONE !


----------



## fab1o (27. April 2005)

@Holger: 
geiles Epic!!!

@roadrunner: 
echt schönes Bike, nur die unterschiedlichen Felgen stören etwas...

@Pevloc:
bitte verurteile doch keine Rizer!!! die sind echt geil, auch an einem CC Bike finde ich.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (27. April 2005)

carlsson schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> @roadrunner:
> echt schönes Bike, nur die unterschiedlichen Felgen stören etwas...
> (...)



kommt noch: Ich habe zu Hause bereits die American Classic Disc Hubs in 28-Loch zu liegen sowie die American Classic MTB Disc-Felgen in 28-Loch - die sind komplett schwarz. Fehlen nur noch die Speichen, die jedoch demnächst bei mir aufschlagen sollen, und dann wird gespeicht.
Der momentane Laufradsatz wird dann auf den alten Rahmen transplantiert.
Ansonsten: Danke schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pevloc (27. April 2005)

> @Pevloc:  bitte verurteile doch keine Rizer!!! die sind echt geil, auch an einem CC Bike finde ich.



Soll keine Verurteilung sein, ich find se halt nixht so schön, wie sich nen Rizer fährt, weis ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht. Aber vom Aussehen her find ich die an nem Tourer oder so passender.


----------



## fab1o (27. April 2005)

@pevloc

das war ja ein tourer von dem user


----------



## Pevloc (27. April 2005)

> servus, hab mir dieses frühjahr ein neues cc rad aufgebaut.



Das sieht der user aber anders.


----------



## Bruiser One (28. April 2005)

Hmm wenn es noch Möglich ist, schließe ich mich auch noch an.
Ich mag Fahrräder mit Stil. 

Und das hier ist mein Liebling. Mit Abstand das schönste und beste Fully mit der besten CC-Gabel der Welt!


----------



## CassandraComplx (28. April 2005)

Bruiser One schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm wenn es noch Möglich ist, schließe ich mich auch noch an.
> Ich mag Fahrräder mit Stil.
> 
> Und das hier ist mein Liebling. Mit Abstand das schönste und beste Fully mit der besten CC-Gabel der Welt!




Hallo !

Ein Raven wollte ich früher auch immer haben   
Noch keine Probleme mit dem Rahmen gehabt ? Man hörte ja immer wieder was von Brüchen...  
Bis auf die silberne Stütze und das Rücklicht  

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## rkersten (28. April 2005)

@Bruiser One ... ich find die Schaltzughüllen beißen sich mit dem restlichen gelb ... zu Sattelstützte und Rücklich brauch ich ja auch nichts mehr zu sagen  ... und was mich interessiert, wie schwer ist es ... schaut nicht gerade leicht aus.

In den nächsten Tage gibts von meinem "neuen" Bike ein paar Bilder ... derzeit fehlt mir noch eine Sattelstütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner_gs (28. April 2005)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> derzeit fehlt mir noch eine Sattelstütze.



Mir auch!


----------



## rkersten (28. April 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Mir auch!



Dir gehts ja nur ums Gewicht, zum fahren haste eine ... ich nicht - ich hab hier nur 3x 27,2er rumzuliegen brauche aber eine 31,6er


----------



## Priester (28. April 2005)

Bruiser One schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm wenn es noch Möglich ist, schließe ich mich auch noch an.
> Ich mag Fahrräder mit Stil.
> 
> Und das hier ist mein Liebling. Mit Abstand das schönste und beste Fully mit der besten CC-Gabel der Welt!



...nettes Rad. Sag´mal, was haste denn da für Kurbeln dran?


----------



## [email protected]!t (28. April 2005)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Das sieht der user aber anders.



jetzt mal ganz unabhängig von der definition cc oder tourer ( wo liegt der unterschied ?)
ich fahre damit auf berge rauf und wieder runter.
ich fahre ich damit auf höhere berge und längere strecken als mit dem switchback.

ich hatte an meinem alten cc radl ein flachen lenker mit hörnchen, das ist mir aber zu störrisch. von der optik her ist es mir egal, ich fühle mich mit dem rizer einfach wohler.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (28. April 2005)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> Dir gehts ja nur ums Gewicht, zum fahren haste eine ... ich nicht - ich hab hier nur 3x 27,2er rumzuliegen brauche aber eine 31,6er



Nein mir geht es nicht um das Gewicht sondern um die Optik: 25,0er in 31,6er Rahmen und das noch in Blau wobei der Rest vom Rad schwarz ist. Wegen der 3g Gewichtsersparnis (+37g für den Shim) würde ich ja sonst kein Geld aus dem Fenster werfen.


----------



## Einheimischer (28. April 2005)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt mal ganz unabhängig von der definition cc oder tourer ( wo liegt der unterschied ?)
> ich fahre damit auf berge rauf und wieder runter.
> ich fahre ich damit auf höhere berge und längere strecken als mit dem switchback.
> 
> ich hatte an meinem alten cc radl ein flachen lenker mit hörnchen, das ist mir aber zu störrisch. von der optik her ist es mir egal, ich fühle mich mit dem rizer einfach wohler.



CC Bike = möglichst schnell von A nach B (zum Wettbewerbe bestreiten) 
Tourer = möglichst bequem von A nach B (zum Spass haben)

Trotzdem gefällt mir dein Rad sehr gut, wenn auch ungewöhnlich mit Schaltung. Ich würde es auch nicht unbedingt nur wg. des Rizers als Tourer einstuffen.

Grüße.


----------



## ravenffm (28. April 2005)

juhu mein altes neues rad ist heute gekommen.

ich finds hübsch anzusehen und es funktioniert einwandfrei.  

ein scott endorphin world cup, komplett XT mit Kore Anbauteilen und ner SID Gabel.

aktuelles gewicht 10,5 kg mit pedale !!!.  

auf clickies (waren dabei) traue ich mich noch nicht umzusteigen muss ja auc h erstmal schuhe kaufen und dann bisschen üben.

hier mal paar bilder.


----------



## mauntenbeiker (28. April 2005)

....soooo, hier mal meine aktuelle "ausbaustufe":


----------



## Hugo (28. April 2005)

chiques rad, aber was issn das für ne fototapete?  

sind das noch dei alten fsa kurbeln?


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (28. April 2005)

@mauntenbeiker

Oh man das Gerät würde mir auch sehr gut stehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner_gs (28. April 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> chiques rad, aber was issn das für ne fototapete?
> (...)



 Das fiel mir auch sofort ein als ich das Bild sah.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (28. April 2005)

Sehr, sehr exquisit


----------



## Pevloc (28. April 2005)

@mauntenbiker: Super Bike in perfekter Posse! Da kann sich so mancher noch ne Scheibe von abschneiden!

Viel Spaß auf dem Trail!

Gruß Pevloc


----------



## Fat_Tony (28. April 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> CC Bike = möglichst schnell von A nach B (AUCH zum Spass haben!!!!!!!!)
> Tourer = möglichst bequem von A nach B (zum Spass haben)
> 
> Trotzdem gefällt mir dein Rad sehr gut, wenn auch ungewöhnlich mit Schaltung. Ich würde es auch nicht unbedingt nur wg. des Rizers als Tourer einstuffen.
> ...



tss tss tss!


----------



## roadrunner_gs (28. April 2005)

Genau! Auch zum Spaß haben und die Kante geben muss man sich ja nicht nur im Wettkampf!


----------



## Einheimischer (28. April 2005)

Nix da, ein gescheites CC Bike muss von Anfang an weh tun, damit man noch schneller fährt um wieder runter zu kommen 

Grüße.

P.s.: ich habe mir heute Nägel von unten durch meinen Sattel geschlagen


----------



## Knax (28. April 2005)

...so: hier wird wieder zu viel gequatscht    hier mein neuer umbau:
ist ja ein "schülerbike" - daher entschuldige ich mich für die einfachen teile   







mfg
Knax


----------



## roadrunner_gs (28. April 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> P.s.: ich habe mir heute Nägel von unten durch meinen Sattel geschlagen



Ich lass den Sattel ab Morgen weg.  7kg ich komme!


----------



## Hugo (28. April 2005)

könntest nicht theoretisch noch auf ne lenkerhälfte verzichten?
ich mein dann wirds doch erst richtig lustig ohne sattel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rkersten (28. April 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lass den Sattel ab Morgen weg.  7kg ich komme!



Ich Sattel und Sattelstütze  ... nee seit ca. 4h hab ich endlich meine Sattelstütze ... wenn meine Eltern morgen die DigiCam wieder mitbringen gibts Bilder!


----------



## pefro (28. April 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> CC Bike = möglichst schnell von A nach B (zum Wettbewerbe bestreiten)
> Tourer = möglichst bequem von A nach B (zum Spass haben)



und die sportlichen Tourenfahrer müssen zu Hause bleiben? Und die die unter der Woche paar Trainingsrunden fahren - und am Wochenende auch mal länger als 2 Stunden unterwegs sind? Ich liiiiiebe solche Definitionen 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Einheimischer (28. April 2005)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> und die sportlichen Tourenfahrer müssen zu Hause bleiben? Und die die unter der Woche paar Trainingsrunden fahren - und am Wochenende auch mal länger als 2 Stunden unterwegs sind? Ich liiiiiebe solche Definitionen
> 
> Gruß
> Peter



... natürlich, die werden so lange im dunkeln eingesperrt, bis sie sich endlich entschieden haben in welche "Schublade" sie denn nun wollen, basta 

@Knax

schönes Bike, aber ist dir der Rahmen nicht etwas zu groß?

Grüße.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (28. April 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> ... natürlich, die werden so lange im dunkeln eingesperrt, bis sie sich endlich entschieden haben in welche "Schublade" sie denn nun wollen, basta
> (...)



Oder bis sie den Sattel demontiert haben sowie die linke Seite des Lenkers.
Zählt aber nur wenn man Lefty fährt wegen der Symmetrie, ansonsten muss man die rechte Seite absägen. 
So genug gescherzt!


----------



## Knax (29. April 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> ... natürlich, die werden so lange im dunkeln eingesperrt, bis sie sich endlich entschieden haben in welche "Schublade" sie denn nun wollen, basta
> 
> @Knax
> 
> ...


...stark gestreckt sitze ich, das stimmt. bald kommt da eine frm oder tune stütze dran und dann passt es wieder   
Knax


----------



## IGGY (29. April 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> @Knax
> 
> schönes Bike, aber ist dir der Rahmen nicht etwas zu groß?
> 
> Grüße.


Meine Worte. Aber der Kerl hört ja nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checky (29. April 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Nix da, ein gescheites CC Bike muss von Anfang an weh tun, damit man noch schneller fährt um wieder runter zu kommen
> 
> Grüße.
> 
> P.s.: ich habe mir heute Nägel von unten durch meinen Sattel geschlagen



  ein wahrer Racer .....


----------



## 007ike (29. April 2005)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> ein wahrer Racer .....



das kann ich nur bestätigen


----------



## mauntenbeiker (29. April 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> chiques rad, aber was issn das für ne fototapete?
> 
> sind das noch dei alten fsa kurbeln?



joo - das sind noch die "alten" fsa carbon pro team issue mit dem guten alten octalink  
fototapete??? ne, ne, das ein airbrush auf unserem garagentor


----------



## Don Trailo (29. April 2005)

ahhhhh.   wieder mal 2 schöne stahlbikes   das cove ist sehr schön das one one auch.... es lebe der warme stahl   und nichts, fährt sicher besser ..... ausser man vedient sehr viel geld und leistet sich ein titanjuwel  
ein lob an den cove und one one fahrer


----------



## BommelMaster (29. April 2005)

ich muss mal neue bilder vom meinem cove machen, is mittlerweile viel schöner geworden, tune kurbeln, rote hot s reifen, rote griffe... fotos demnächst


----------



## roadrunner_gs (29. April 2005)

Och ich fand das auf den Fotos sehr schön und hätte es fast gekauft als es im Bikemarkt auftauchte, leider habe ich erst demnächst Geld weshalb dieses Anersinnen flach fiel.


----------



## BommelMaster (29. April 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Och ich fand das auf den Fotos sehr schön und hätte es fast gekauft als es im Bikemarkt auftauchte, leider habe ich erst demnächst Geld weshalb dieses Anersinnen flach fiel.




wenn du mir nen supi preis machst kannstes immer noch haben,a ber muss dann scho wirklich mehr sehr gut sein, so ein schönes rad


----------



## roadrunner_gs (29. April 2005)

Ne lass man, habe mein Geld schon verplant um mein Rad fertig zu bekommen und als nächstes ist ein Fully dranne.

Und weil ich von meinem Rad nicht genug bekommen kann hier noch ein Bild von heute gegen 1300 Uhr.


----------



## BommelMaster (29. April 2005)

richtig keil karre, sieht sehr fetzig aus(willst tauschen? )


----------



## jon348 (29. April 2005)

Hi 
Wasn das für ne Rahmengröße? Ich würd den Vorbau nicht so extrem negativ nach unten machen, das sieht übertrieben aus! 
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (29. April 2005)

was das für ne Gabel? Wie viel Federweg hat sie?
Das Schaltwerk sieht ziemlich gestreckt aus...sicher dasdie Kettenlänge stimmt?


----------



## Wave (29. April 2005)

das ist eine Pace Starrgabel

also ohne federweg


----------



## FeierFox (29. April 2005)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> was das für ne Gabel? Wie viel Federweg hat sie?



also ich tippe auch mal so ganz spontan und rein zufällig auf ca. 0 mm federweg   

Gruß
J:H


----------



## GlanDas (29. April 2005)

race_king schrieb:
			
		

> also ich tippe auch mal so ganz spontan und rein zufällig auf ca. 0 mm federweg



Deswegen frag ich ja,
...die Starrgabeln die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe sahen nicht dergleichen aus   
ist die nicht schwerer als die üblichen?


----------



## Coffee (29. April 2005)

hi,

jepp ist ne pace starrgabel. ich fahr auch eine ;-) und so schaut sie in aktion aus   








und nach getaner arbeit






grüße coffee


----------



## Fat_Tony (29. April 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> jepp ist ne pace starrgabel. ich fahr auch eine ;-) und so schaut sie in aktion aus
> 
> ..............



oh....der arme rücken, bei so nen wurzeln und keiner federgabel.... 
lukas


----------



## FeierFox (29. April 2005)

Also dieser Seite hier zufolge ist das Ding (wenn sie das ist) verdammt leicht.
Net schlecht das gute Stück   

Gruß
J:H


----------



## Coffee (29. April 2005)

race_king schrieb:
			
		

> Also dieser Seite hier zufolge ist das Ding (wenn sie das ist) verdammt leicht.
> Net schlecht das gute Stück
> 
> Gruß
> J:H




genau das ist sie


----------



## roadrunner_gs (29. April 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> jepp ist ne pace starrgabel. ich fahr auch eine ;-) und so schaut sie in aktion aus
> (...)



Auch mit 420mm Bauhöhe wie bei mir? 
Gewicht: 
666g mit Starnut und 150mm Steuerrohr
655g ohne Starnut und 150mm Steuerrohr
701g ungekürzt

Rahmenhöhe steht ein oder zwei Seiten vorher, die Story zum Vorbau auch. 
Kettenlänge stimmt bis auf zwei Glieder, da vorher vorne ein 42er Blatt drauf war. War aber nicht so das wahre, runterschalten ging problemlos, aber beim Hochschalten wurde die Kette immer rechts über das Kettenblatt geworfen. Daher auch die Kratzer am Kurbelarm. Hat wohl die Zahnphase nicht gestimmt.

p.s.: So wie es da steht 1kg weniger als Coffee ihr Bike trotz/wegen Schaltung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fab1o (29. April 2005)

ihr habt doch eine leichtbau-entzündung! Starrgabeln gehören ans Rennrad.
Mal ehrlich: bergab ist starr doch aboslut ********!


----------



## roadrunner_gs (29. April 2005)

1. *Ich* wohne *nicht* in der Schweiz
2. *Ich* fahre mit dem Fahrrad und niemand anders (hoffentlich  )
3. *Ich* fahre mit dem Fahrrad *täglich* insgesammt 60km über Asphalt/Kopfsteinpflaster zur Arbeit und zurück, da schrotte ich mir doch nicht unnötigerweise die Federgabel.

Im Rennen werde ich das so nicht fahren, es sei denn es ist ein Uphillrennen (was hier in meiner Wohngegend aber extrem kurz ausfallen dürfte  )


----------



## fab1o (29. April 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> 1. *Ich* wohne *nicht* in der Schweiz



Der war gut    

Klar, wenn du damit viel Asphalt und so fährst kann ich das verstehen! Für solche Einsätze bevorzuge ich meinen Oldtimer.
Ich würde es jedoch nicht aushalten im Flachland!!! Downhills brauche ich wöchentlich zum überleben


----------



## Coffee (30. April 2005)

guten morgen ;-))

also ich fahr meine vorzugsweise im gelände. wie ihr an den bildern ja erkennen könnt gehe ich nicht zimperlich damit um ;-)) und es hat was gutes. ich habe die mörder rückenmuskulatur bekommen seitdem ich wieder starr unterwegs bin. weil man einfach körperlich viel mehr arbeitet als wenn man vorne und/oder hinten ne fette federung hat ;-))

@ roadrunner, ja ja, deines ist leichter   ich könnt ja auch noch wenn ich wollte. aber i mog nimmer mehr.

grüße coffee


----------



## fab1o (30. April 2005)

Update: so wies da steht 9.9 Kilo (mit Racing Ralph 9.8kg)


----------



## roadrunner_gs (30. April 2005)

Auch nicht schlecht, sieht aber aus als wärst du ein Riese wenn ich mir den Rahmen betrachte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fab1o (30. April 2005)

Rahmengrösse L, bin 181cm gross. Also kein Riese


----------



## starKI (30. April 2005)

Is auf jeden Fall ein sehr schönes Gerät, genau wie das NoSaint (hier gefällt mir nur der extreme Winkel zw. Vorbau und Steuerrohr nicht; aber was will man machen, wenn man so klein ist ...).
Beim Scott find ich die Sattelstütze nicht so toll. Aber da kann man ja auch nicht wirklich viel machen, bei Scotts komischen Maßen. Außerdem kämen bei mir noch Barends dran. Aber wenn man so klar kommt, warum nicht auch ohne?
Das DC wär auch nicht unbedingt mein Fall, is aber wohl auch Geschmackssache   


StarKI


----------



## roadrunner_gs (30. April 2005)

carlsson schrieb:
			
		

> Rahmengrösse L, bin 181cm gross. Also kein Riese



Dann ist der Rahmen wohl komisch designt, darüber gibt es nur noch XL und wenn du bei 181cm schon L fährst wäre da wohl bei fast 190cm schluss?
Aber ist ja immer Geschmackssache mit der Rahmengröße - siehe Bommelmaster - und den Rest passt man sich halt an.


----------



## gurkenfolie (30. April 2005)

hier mein kona mit paar neuen parts


----------



## nimmersatt (30. April 2005)

Serotta update

mal wieder eins meiner Sonntagsräder   

fährt sich zu gut um als Rad für Bergrennen und andere Sonntagsausflüge rum zu vegetieren - daher Pace raus und Bergmann rein
ist noch nicht ganz fertig, aber fürs erste...   

leider sind die Galerie Bilder vom letzten Jahr dahin, eins häng ich aber wieder rein als Vergleich 

vorher:





nachher:


----------



## Fat_Tony (30. April 2005)

Hallo,
so, ich muss jetzt mal was sagen was ich einfach nicht verstehe...
roadrunner_gs's bike wiegt 8,25 kilo (oder so, stand woanders) und das bike von carlsson wiegt 9,9 kilo...als dritten vergleich möchte ich das Grand Canyon Ultimate nennen, welches 9,45kilo (ohne pedale)wiegt!
Das Rad von carlsson hat doch den Carbonrahmen schlechthin und wiegt doch am meißten...woran liegt das?
Das Canyon wiegt bissl weniger(selbst mit pedalen) und kostet fast nur halb soviel!Wieso ist carlssons rahmen schwerer aber dennoch teurer(liegt es an der steifigkeit etc?)!
roadrunner_gs bike hat auch keinen carbon rahmen ist aber mit weitem abstand das leichteste...ist scandium leichter als carbon oder machen die parts den großen unterschied?
MfG,
Lukas, der wo morgen 17 wird ^^


----------



## T!mon (30. April 2005)

Fat_Toni schrieb:
			
		

> oder machen die parts den großen unterschied?



Da hast du es ja schon selbst gesagt!
Allein die Fox in dem Scott wiegt ja schon 1kg mehr als die Pace in dem NoSaint.
Und der Rahmen vom Scott ist der leichteste der drei genannten Bikes. Daran kann's also nicht liegen.


----------



## Fat_Tony (30. April 2005)

Mmh, aber  roadrunner_gs's bike wiegt mit rs sid 8,25kg, siehe hier, oder hab ich das falsch verstanden  ?
lukas


----------



## motzlmachines (30. April 2005)

tach, neues bike neues glück, endlich fertig, 

hier ein link, wo foto und teile angegeben sind:

http://bike.motzlmachines.net

mfg
hias


----------



## fab1o (30. April 2005)

Fat_Toni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> so, ich muss jetzt mal was sagen was ich einfach nicht verstehe...
> roadrunner_gs's bike wiegt 8,25 kilo (oder so, stand woanders) und das bike von carlsson wiegt 9,9 kilo...als dritten vergleich möchte ich das Grand Canyon Ultimate nennen, welches 9,45kilo (ohne pedale)wiegt!
> Das Rad von carlsson hat doch den Carbonrahmen schlechthin und wiegt doch am meißten...woran liegt das?
> ...



Du hast den Fahrspass vergessen, um den es doch eigentlich geht!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DABAIKA (30. April 2005)

@motzlmaschines:
warum haste keinen ceramic lrs  montiert bzw ceramic felgen?


----------



## roadrunner_gs (30. April 2005)

Fat_Toni schrieb:
			
		

> Mmh, aber  roadrunner_gs's bike wiegt mit rs sid 8,25kg, siehe hier, oder hab ich das falsch verstanden  ?
> lukas



Nein das hast du richtig verstanden.
Die Parts sind es. Habe gestern mit einem Freund das Bike auf dem Papier übers Internet verglichen (rkersten) und dabei kam raus, dass sein Rad 3 Kilo mehr wiegt als meins obwohl der Rahmen selbst nur 200g schwerer ist.
Und der Scott Scale in der L-Größe wiegt wahrscheinlich dann auch schon 1100-1150g und ist somit auch nicht mehr viel leichter als mein Rahmen, dazu kommt dabei halt die durchgehende Zugverlegung, die Scott-Sattelstütze soll auch nicht die leichteste sein, die Kurbel-Innenlager-Kombination ist auch schwerer als bei mir und wenn die Reifen noch Tubeless-Standard sind steckt da schon mal fast ein Kilo Mehrgewicht in den Reifen.
Noch dazu muss ich nicht wirklich extremste Steigungen fahren und die die ich mit meiner Übersetzung nicht mehr schaffe im Rennen kann ich auch laufen und bin nicht wirklich langsamer - ausserhalb von Rennen ist es eh egal.

Und das mit dem Gewicht ist dann eigentlich nur noch ein netter Nebeneffekt, es geht mir eher um Haltbarkeit, Fahrspaß und Optik (in der Reihenfolge).

p.s.: Mit der Pace RC31 Starrgabel wiegt mein Rad wohl eher 7,7kg.


----------



## motzlmachines (30. April 2005)

weil ich den lrs relativ günstig bekommen hab...
deswegen.
vielleicht rüst ich mal auf...


----------



## rkersten (30. April 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> ... Habe gestern mit einem Freund das Bike auf dem Papier übers Internet verglichen (rkersten) und dabei kam raus, dass sein Rad 3 Kilo mehr wiegt als meins obwohl der Rahmen selbst nur 200g schwerer ist ...



Ja war schon frustrierend .. und wieso gestern? Das war heut früh um 2 Uhr ... aber das mit den 8kg wird schon noch! Hab eben mal mein Bike-Profil auf meiner Webseite (mtb-brandenburg.de) aktualisiert.


----------



## 007ike (1. Mai 2005)

So nun mal mein Focus in der Sonne mit Kunstwerk  
Rennfertig 9,7kg und es fährt sich einfach klasse, obwohl ich mit dem SPV noch nicht ganz zufrieden bin, da werde ich noch testen müssen.


----------



## Running Man (1. Mai 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> So nun mal mein Focus in der Sonne mit Kunstwerk
> Rennfertig 9,7kg und es fährt sich einfach klasse, obwohl ich mit dem SPV noch nicht ganz zufrieden bin, da werde ich noch testen müssen.




Sehr schönes Bike! Mir gefallen weisse Bikes in letzter Zeit immer mehr. Für's Foto gibts 100 Punkte extra. 

Und jetzt geh ich Biken

Gruß, Running

Edit: Oder ist die Farbe Silber?


----------



## Deleted 8297 (1. Mai 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> So nun mal mein Focus in der Sonne mit Kunstwerk
> Rennfertig 9,7kg und es fährt sich einfach klasse, obwohl ich mit dem SPV noch nicht ganz zufrieden bin, da werde ich noch testen müssen.



Tolles Foto, daran können sich andere mal eine Scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## 007ike (1. Mai 2005)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Tolles Foto, daran können sich andere mal eine Scheibe abschneiden.


war auch nicht einfach das bike dort zu platzieren  

Aber Danke. Füge mal noch ein Foto ein, da kann man die Details besser sehen


----------



## Bountain Mike (1. Mai 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (1. Mai 2005)

@007ike 

das Foto ist genial  

Grüße.


----------



## CanyonRider (1. Mai 2005)

Moin mein Canyon Bike:

Canyon MTB Rahmenset 
Canyon Ergospeed SL sattel
Continental gravitiy 2.3"
Ferung: Marzocchi Bomber Z1 / 100mm / in Schwarz umlackiert
Bremse Vorne: Magura Julie 180 disc / 2005
Bremse Hinten: Magura HS33
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Felge vorne: Single Track
Schaltung: Shimano Deore
Kurbel: Shimano Deore


----------



## Running Man (1. Mai 2005)

CanyonRider schrieb:
			
		

> Moin mein Canyon Bike:
> 
> Canyon MTB Rahmenset
> Canyon Ergospeed SL sattel
> ...




Auweh...


----------



## rkersten (1. Mai 2005)

CanyonRider schrieb:
			
		

> Moin mein Canyon Bike:
> 
> Canyon MTB Rahmenset
> Canyon Ergospeed SL sattel
> ...



Uii die Sattelneigung ist aber etwas steil. Und die leichtesten Komponenten sind auch nicht gerade verbaut (Kurbel: Shimano Deore) das ist doch noch die Stahlkurbel wenn ich das richtig sehe. Hast du dein Rad schonmal wiegen lassen .. ich schätze mal über 12kg sind es bestimmt.


----------



## Running Man (1. Mai 2005)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> Uii die Sattelneigung ist aber etwas steil. Und die leichtesten Komponenten sind auch nicht gerade verbaut (Kurbel: Shimano Deore) das ist doch noch die Stahlkurbel wenn ich das richtig sehe. Hast du dein Rad schonmal wiegen lassen .. ich schätze mal über 12kg sind es bestimmt.



Wohl eher 14kg...


----------



## rkersten (1. Mai 2005)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> Wohl eher 14kg...


 ich wollt ja nicht gleich so hart sein .. kann aber hinkommen .. wenn meins schon mit besserer Austattung 11kg wiegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rkersten (1. Mai 2005)

@CanyonRider ... gerade eben erst gesehen, willkommen im Forum!


----------



## HILLKILLER (1. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
auch bei mir hat es wieder mal ein Paar Veränderungen gegeben.
So habe ich den LX gegen einen XT Umwerfer und die Psylo XC gegen eine Black Platinium getauscht. Desweitern hab ich mal nen Paar XLC Hörnchen rangebastelt.( Bitte wegen des Rizers meckern  )
Desweitern liegen schon '05er Louise Bremsen rum.
Mit den Umbaumaßnamen hat sind es nun 12,3 kg.

Nur leider ist mir Vorgestern aufgefallen, dass der Hinterbau einen Riss hat.
Daher muss ich beklopter Weise bei dem Wetter aufs biken verzichten, aber von daher wird sich demnächst auch was Rahmentechnisches tun









Soweit, HK.


----------



## CanyonRider (1. Mai 2005)

naajjaa *gggg* der sattel aj aber da hab ich vorhin was verstellt der is net imemr so *g*


Naja das bike ist auch net nur im crouss country  anwesend sondern wrid öfters (meistens) auch im downhill bereich genutzt!!!! udn so schwer sises gar nicht!!!! Des racing bike von meienm chef is schwerer!!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (1. Mai 2005)

CanyonRider schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Naja das bike ist auch net nur im crouss country  anwesend sondern wrid öfters (meistens) auch im downhill bereich genutzt!!!! udn so schwer sises gar nicht!!!! Des racing bike von meienm chef is schwerer!!!!



Dann nimm doch lieber den grünen Plaste Traktor im Hintergrund, der ist dafür besser geeignet oder vieleicht ein paar von deinen Ausrufezeichen. 

Grüße.


----------



## CanyonRider (1. Mai 2005)

der gehört meinem kleinen, das darf ich net *ggg*


----------



## xtc1 (1. Mai 2005)

...mein Giant nach Gabel und Vorbautausch,hat jemand eine Empfehlung einer anderen Kurbel,(Truvativ...?)


----------



## Jolly Rogers (1. Mai 2005)

Jetzt mal in der Sonne und ohne Schnee


----------



## Running Man (1. Mai 2005)

Jolly Rogers schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mal in der Sonne und ohne Schnee


Nun ist aber mal der schon seit letztem Jahr fällige "große" Fahrbericht angesagt. Wie ich sehe, hast Du dich dazu entschieden die Silber-Carbon Spacer drinzulassen    Nach wie vor ein sehr schönes Bike.


Gruß, Running


----------



## Leinetiger (1. Mai 2005)

kleinigkeiten, wie Lenker oder Sattelstütze gefallen mir noch nicht so ganz, aber im großen und ganzen ist es schon nen geiles Teil!


----------



## Jolly Rogers (1. Mai 2005)

@Running Man:

also ich werde einen Spacer die Tage rausholen. Bin jetzt knapp 1200km damit gefahren und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Ich kann einfach keinen großen Bericht schreiben, da das Bike einfach ohne Worte ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## #Uwe (1. Mai 2005)

@Leinetiger: Was zahlt dir denn DIMB für die Werbung? Oder bist du aktiv für DIMB unterwegs und fährst Rennen? (Dann sollte das Bike ja für einen Schnäppchenpreis zu kaufen sein!? (lohnt ja sonst überhaupt nicht, oder für DIMB ein wenig mager aufgebaut!!!) 


EDIT: Mein Bike kommt auch noch dran...wird dann auch posted, wenn es fertig ist...(~ Dienstag..., I hope)


----------



## rkersten (1. Mai 2005)

So nun gibts endlich Bilder von meinem neuen Aufbau ... also geändert hat sich: Rahmen, Quantec Superlight; Sattelstütze, Ritchey WCS; Umwerfer, Shimano XT 2004 und Steuersatz von Cane Creek
Demnächst kommt noch ein neuer Sattel (SLR) neue Kassette und neue Schaltzüge von JagWire

So und nun die Bilder ...












... wers größer haben will schaut ins Album

Und mal eine Frage an euch ... was meint ihr. Mir kam die Idee einen gelben SLR und gelbe Tune oder Roox Barends anzubauen. Würde etwas mehr pepp ins Bike bringen.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (2. Mai 2005)

#Uwe schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> Oder bist du aktiv für DIMB unterwegs und fährst Rennen?
> (...)



Da unter Linetiger seinem Profilbild "IBC DIMB Racing Team" steht vermute ich mal ja.


----------



## headbug (2. Mai 2005)

@rkersten:
Ich persönlich mag die farbe gelb nicht so, ich würde dir zu weiss raten, da das wahrscheinlich sehr edel aussieht


----------



## Ampelhasser (2. Mai 2005)

@rkersten: sehr schönes Bike, bin mal gespannt wie Dir die Sattelstütze gefällt. Ich fahre die gleiche und muss sagen - totale Fehlkonstruktion  

Selbst wenn man die Schrauben festknallt verschiebt sich der Sattel nach ein paar Kilometern 

Die gelben Teile würde ich persönlich nicht anbauen - weiß oder rot finde ich besser 

Apropo weiß und rot, hattest Du nicht vor ein paar Tagen einen weiß/roten FRM Rahmen gepostet?

Gruß

Jens


----------



## rkersten (2. Mai 2005)

@headbug ... ja weiss wäre auch eine gute Idee, ich werd mir das mit den Farben eh nochmal gut überlegen

@Ampelhasser ... ja stimmt den FRM hab ich auch noch, der muss aber erst plangefräst werden. Deswegen hab ich erstmal den Quantec aufgebaut. Um den FRM auch noch aufbauen zu können brauchte ich noch Steuersatz, Laufräder, Bremsen und Schalthebel und Kleinkram. Und was die WCS Sattelstütze angeht hab ich keine Probleme, aber vielleicht kommen die noch


----------



## roadrunner_gs (2. Mai 2005)

Die Ritchey WCS-Stütze ist okay, die Befestigungsschrauben müssen jedoch auf knapp 8Nm festgezogen werden damit es im Gelände auch hält. Und bloß nicht gegen Alu tauschen, das wird niemals fest!


----------



## Pevloc (2. Mai 2005)

Hat sich erledigt


----------



## Ampelhasser (2. Mai 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> die Befestigungsschrauben müssen jedoch auf knapp 8Nm festgezogen werden damit es im Gelände auch hält.


 
glaub mir ich habe die Schrauben schon weit jenseits der 8 Nm angezogen und trotzdem verschiebt sich der Sattel. Problem ist, dass es bei dieser Sattelklemmung keine Rasterung gibt und so zwei blanke Flächen zusammen gedrückt werden. 

So und jetzt wieder Bilder 

Gruß

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner_gs (2. Mai 2005)

Dann hast du eine andere als ich, bei mir (2003) waren Kerben drinne.


----------



## starKI (2. Mai 2005)

> Die Ritchey WCS-Stütze ist okay, die Befestigungsschrauben müssen jedoch auf knapp 8Nm festgezogen werden


Also laut Ritchey ist die WCS-Sattelstütze bis 18 Nm freigegeben. Ich persönlich find die Angabe ziemlich extrem, hab aber bisher nix Gegenteiliges gefunden. Probleme hatte ich aber auch noch nie mit der WCS-Sattelstütze (allerdings hab ich die auch mit 12 Nm festgeknallt).

StarKI


----------



## pefro (2. Mai 2005)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> Und mal eine Frage an euch ... was meint ihr. Mir kam die Idee einen gelben SLR und gelbe Tune oder Roox Barends anzubauen. Würde etwas mehr pepp ins Bike bringen.



oder vielleicht auch ein neongelbes Trikot und eine pinke Short?   

Gruß
Peter


----------



## pastamann (2. Mai 2005)

so nachdem sich einige im Winter über Wohnzimmerfotos etc. aufgeregt haben, hier mein neueres in feier Wildbahn


----------



## rkersten (2. Mai 2005)

@Ampelhasser ... also bei sind da auch keine zwei glatten Flächen, die kleinen schwarzen (Unterlegscheiben) haben wie roadrunnger_gs schon meinte Kerben.



			
				pefro schrieb:
			
		

> oder vielleicht auch ein neongelbes Trikot und eine pinke Short?


oder so  ... nee irgendwie bin ich von der gelben Idee auch schon wieder weg ... hab gestern mal mit Photoshop rumgespielt (gelber Sattel gelbe Barends) und kam zum Entschluss das es doof aussieht.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (2. Mai 2005)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> nee irgendwie bin ich von der gelben Idee auch schon wieder weg ... hab gestern mal mit Photoshop rumgespielt (gelber Sattel gelbe Barends) und kam zum Entschluss das es doof aussieht.



Also wird es pink?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quantic (2. Mai 2005)

lasst mal wieder Bilder sehn!

Hier ist mein Schmuckstück
















mehr (größer) in der Galerie


----------



## karstb (2. Mai 2005)

mal was anderes. sehr interessant. und mit viel liebe zum (optischen) detail.
was sind das denn für kettenblätter an der deore kurbel? lohnt es sich, da was dran zu ändern


----------



## Einheimischer (2. Mai 2005)

karstb schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> was sind das denn für kettenblätter an der deore kurbel? lohnt es sich, da was dran zu ändern



Optisch lohnt sich das auf jeden Fall, sicher aber auch Gewichtstechnisch gesehen.
Ansonsten schliesse ich mich an, ein echter Hingucker mit viel gutem Geschmack aufgebaut, einzig das Wurzelgespeichte VR stört mich ein bischen ... dass liegt aber an mir ... hat mir noch nie gefallen.

Was ist das für ein Rahmen?

Grüße.


----------



## Quantic (3. Mai 2005)

> was sind das denn für kettenblätter


Specialites TA - gibt es für fast jede Kurbel



> lohnt es sich, da was dran zu ändern


wirtschaftlich gesehen sicherlich nicht, Alu Kettenblätter sind normalerweise teurer und verschleißen auch schneller. Ob die Kettenblätter besser schalten als die Originale kann ich auch nicht sagen (ich habe noch nie einen Unterschied im Schaltverhalten zwischen irgendwelchen Kettenblättern feststellen können, die ich eindeutig auf die Kettenblätter zurückführen könnte)

Ich habe die Blätter eigentlich nur montiert weil sie ein optischer Leckerbissen sind und weil ich sie noch rumliegen hatte da ich fast nur noch ohne Schaltung fahre.



> Optisch lohnt sich das auf jeden Fall


für mich sind es jedenfalls die schönsten Schaltungskettenblätter


----------



## checky (3. Mai 2005)

Es musste mal wieder was Neues her & hier ist es nun, das neue Trainings & Racerädchen:






in groß hier (wer Details sehen möchte ;-) )






groß

Teilemäßig:
WCS Carbon Stütze, Race Face Turbine 29/44, Dura Ace Umwerfer, Chris King, SRAM 9.0SL, AmCl Naben - DT Revo - Ritchey OCR, handmade SLR, Duke SL, Rip-Cage, XT-Marta-Hayes Disc, 2,2 NBX Lites & old but good 747. Gewicht liegt bei 10,64 Kg (gewogen, nicht errechnet).
Und das Teil macht richtig Spass


----------



## lelebebbel (3. Mai 2005)

Du fährst die Turbine ohne kleines Kettenblatt?
Lies mal das hier und überleg dir das dann nochmal 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=156059


----------



## Cubeteam (3. Mai 2005)

Hui, schön weiß.
Das sieht so unschuldig aus  
Aber viel Spass beim putzen... 

Wenn ich das im Race Face Tread richtig gelesen hab, Muss man nur 2 Kettenblääter dran haben, und darf sie halt nicht als Single Speed benutzen.
Das steht mit Rockring wäre es gegangen...


----------



## IGGY (3. Mai 2005)

@checky
Sehr sehr schönes rad. Hast du farblich toll abgestimmt. Von mir bekommste dafür 10 Punkte  
P.S.: Was wiegt der Rahmen einzeln?


----------



## der alte ron (3. Mai 2005)

Mein sispeed , ein tag vor dem marathon am lago .
Sitzposizion steht noch nicht fest - erst dann werden schaft und leitung gekürzt .





und




9.2kg mit 2+ kg laufräder und 121mm LX innenlager !
Wenn tune liefern kann kommt noch das starke stück rein .
Das lager fliegt morgen raus und wird durch die 113-er XT-welle getauscht(vorrangig wegen der kettenlinie) und über den laufradsatz mach ich mir im winter gedanken .

ciao , nikolay


----------



## Sahnie (3. Mai 2005)

Die Übersetzung sieht aus wie von einem Kunstradfahrer. Aber sonst sehr chic. Himmelblau ist mal ne schöne Farbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (3. Mai 2005)

bin sprachlos


----------



## cluso (3. Mai 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Mein sispeed , ein tag vor dem marathon am lago .
> Sitzposizion steht noch nicht fest - erst dann werden schaft und leitung gekürzt .
> 
> 9.2kg mit 2+ kg laufräder und 121mm LX innenlager !
> ...



Jawohl,

das nenne ich mal ein Kunstwerk. Sieht superstylisch aus.

Gruß


----------



## mischuwi (3. Mai 2005)

@checky: Wirklich sehr schönes Rad. Vor allem sieht es schon in der Startaufstellung schnell aus! Das ist ja auch wichtig!   Was haste denn mit dem Sattel gemacht? Airbrush oder ist das einer dieser Sondereditionen (Feuer, Wasser, Erde... oder wie die heißen) Der Schlangenleder-SLR würde auch gut passen!   

@der_alte_ron: Mir fehlen die Worte! Da kann ich nurnoch mit der zunge schnalzen! *LEKKA* LEKKA* *LEKKA* ...


----------



## zaskar76 (3. Mai 2005)

edit: hat sich erledigt


----------



## checky (3. Mai 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Du fährst die Turbine ohne kleines Kettenblatt?
> Lies mal das hier und überleg dir das dann nochmal
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=156059



Ist mir ehrlich gesagt Latte, weil ich die Turbine schon seit ca. 2 1/2 Jahren und das an 2 Bikes (also 2 Sätze Turbines) 2-Fach fahre & bisher keinerlei Probs hatte. Weiterhin ist eine einzige Kurbel in keinster Weise Aussagekräftig 



			
				IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> @checky
> Sehr sehr schönes rad. Hast du farblich toll abgestimmt. Von mir bekommste dafür 10 Punkte
> P.S.: Was wiegt der Rahmen einzeln?



Danke.
Der Rahmen wiegt nackt in L 1580g, also nicht so sehr leicht.



			
				mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> @checky: Wirklich sehr schönes Rad. Vor allem sieht es schon in der Startaufstellung schnell aus! Das ist ja auch wichtig!   Was haste denn mit dem Sattel gemacht? Airbrush oder ist das einer dieser Sondereditionen (Feuer, Wasser, Erde... oder wie die heißen) Der Schlangenleder-SLR würde auch gut passen!



Der Sattel ist neu bezogen worden (weil der originale Bezug ratz fatz hinüber war). Ja, der Snake würde auch gut aussehen.
So sah der neu Bezogene mal aus: 






jetzt halt etwas schmutziger


----------



## Wald-Schrat (3. Mai 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Mein sispeed , ein tag vor dem marathon am lago .



Netter Esel    Aber am Lago mit Starrgabel...?


----------



## pefro (3. Mai 2005)

@checky & ron

super Bikes - das ist doch mal wieder was richtig leckeres!   

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Schlammpaddler (3. Mai 2005)

@checky:
    
sind das weiße Ritchey Felgen oder silberne die weiß aussehen?
Wenn weiß: woher und wieviel?

Grüssle
Martin


----------



## Wave (3. Mai 2005)

richtig geile Farbkombi......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checky (3. Mai 2005)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:
			
		

> @checky:
> 
> sind das weiße Ritchey Felgen oder silberne die weiß aussehen?
> Wenn weiß: woher und wieviel?
> ...



Das sind original weiße Ritchey OCR Felgen. Wo diese ursprünglich her sind kann ich nicht sagen, ich habe die Felgen von einem Forumsmitglied (weiss aber nicht mehr von wem). Obs die so im Laden gab kann ich auch nicht sagen. *schulterzuck*
Habe aber auch recht lange nach schönen weißen  & gewichtsmäßig einigermaßen interessanten (440g) Felgen gesucht  Ist echt nicht so einfach.


----------



## Hugo (3. Mai 2005)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind original weiße Ritchey OCR Felgen. Wo diese ursprünglich her sind kann ich nicht sagen, ich habe die Felgen von einem Forumsmitglied (weiss aber nicht mehr von wem). Obs die so im Laden gab kann ich auch nicht sagen. *schulterzuck*
> Habe aber auch recht lange nach schönen weißen  & gewichtsmäßig einigermaßen interessanten (440g) Felgen gesucht  Ist echt nicht so einfach.



SUN DS1-XC
fahr ich jetz 2 jahre, keine probs 425gr.  
ach...und kosten so 40


----------



## Leinetiger (3. Mai 2005)

#Uwe schrieb:
			
		

> @Leinetiger: Was zahlt dir denn DIMB für die Werbung? Oder bist du aktiv für DIMB unterwegs und fährst Rennen? (Dann sollte das Bike ja für einen Schnäppchenpreis zu kaufen sein!? (lohnt ja sonst überhaupt nicht, oder für DIMB ein wenig mager aufgebaut!!!)
> 
> 
> EDIT: Mein Bike kommt auch noch dran...wird dann auch posted, wenn es fertig ist...(~ Dienstag..., I hope)




hast du schon mal was vom DIMB Racing Team gehört?
wenn du dann mal unter meim Avatar guckst, siehst du ob das da aktiv bin oder nicht 

PS: Ne zum kaufen ist meins bestimmt nicht und genauso ist es sicherlich nicht zu mager aufgebaut, mit Ausnahme von Lenker und Sattelstütze


----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. Mai 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Du fährst die Turbine ohne kleines Kettenblatt?
> Lies mal das hier und überleg dir das dann nochmal
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=156059



ich fahr im Moment im Erzgebirge mit 36/46 rum und es geht auch... ...im Race Einsatz sind aber 3 Kettenblätter sicher besser.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## lelebebbel (3. Mai 2005)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> Ist mir ehrlich gesagt Latte, weil ich die Turbine schon seit ca. 2 1/2 Jahren und das an 2 Bikes (also 2 Sätze Turbines) 2-Fach fahre & bisher keinerlei Probs hatte. Weiterhin ist eine einzige Kurbel in keinster Weise Aussagekräftig



Das ist an mehr als einer passiert, und es steht (deswegen) sogar in der Anleitung der Kurbel. Aber wenn sie bei dir hält is auch gut. Ich schätze mal, als Singlespeedkurbel muss sie mehr Wiegetritt verkraften.


----------



## der alte ron (3. Mai 2005)

Quantic schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist mein Schmuckstück ...


 
Ein sehr schönes nostalgie mounty an dem mir persönlich die roten booster zu viel wären - wäre dann einfach cleaner .
Und dein vorderrad ist einfach zu schön  .
Geht das eigentlich auch am hinterrad ?!

... drei räder mit drei gängen stimmt wohl somit aber nicht mehr ... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quantic (4. Mai 2005)

> ...an dem mir persönlich die roten booster zu viel wären


die werd ich wahrscheinlich auch abmachen, allein schon wegen dem Gewicht   (ohne den Boostern sind es ca. 10,7kg)





Das gute Stück wird spätestens wieder zum Singlespeeder wenn ich endlich die passende Hinterradnabe habe  

Hab eigentlich die Schaltung nur mal kurz montiert, weil es mit der Übersetzung noch nicht hinhaut und ich keinen Bock auf Kettenspanner habe.

Das mit der Wurzelspeichung klappt wohl auch am Hinterrad (gabs glaub ich letztens so ein blau eloxiertes Klein in der Singlespeed Galerie) allerdings habe ich gehört/gelesen, dass man wohl muss sehr genau arbeiten damit das auch hält.

dein Endorfin ist übrigens auch seeehr schön  

@ Einheimischer

Sorry hab ich beim letzten Post vergessen. Der Rahmen ist mutmaßlich ein Nishiki mit Tange Prestige Rohrsatz (2136g), stammt wahrscheinlich aus den frühen neunzigern


----------



## paddy99 (4. Mai 2005)

und hier meins:







ps:das Endorfin find ich auch der Hammer


----------



## Rabatz99 (4. Mai 2005)

Hi, nach dem hübschen endorphin (endlich mal einer mit farbtopf...  ), mein kleiner strassenhaussauger, in 2005 mal mit slicks gesichtet für´s ga... :


----------



## #Uwe (6. Mai 2005)

...diesen Dienstag fertig geworden.


----------



## headbug (6. Mai 2005)

#Uwe schrieb:
			
		

> ...diesen Dienstag fertig geworden.


den mix hätte ich gerne mal erklärt, bzw. eher das warum, immerhin haste ja aus allen etwas verbaut, so scheint es also aus jeder kategorie (XC`/FR/DH)


----------



## Running Man (6. Mai 2005)

#Uwe schrieb:
			
		

> ...diesen Dienstag fertig geworden.



 äh, was ist das?


Gruß, Running


----------



## Pevloc (6. Mai 2005)

Hmm, das nennt man "Reste-Fix"!


----------



## BiermannFreund (6. Mai 2005)

Oder auch Allroundhobel ala weißnichwasdaallesdrinis


----------



## #Uwe (6. Mai 2005)

Wahrscheinlich bin ich von euren Antworten mehr irritiert als ihr von dem Anblick meines Bikes!? Damit nicht noch mehr Konfusion entsteht will ich kurz den Aufbau umreissen ohne dabei allzusehr ins Detail gehen zu müssen:

2002 Checker Pig Rahmen

1x Duke SL U-Turn (Ist keine FR und Downhillgabel und war es auch niemals)
Warum?: Wegen 85-106mm Federweg "verstellbar".

Denke mal die Gabel wird euch irritieren + Brave Pogo.


LX Schaltwerk und Deore Kurbel ist wohl auch kein FR oder Downhill

Syntace F99, Syntace Duraflite 7075, Syntace B-2 Barends (Syntace Screw-On Griffe passen in der Kombie nicht drauf)

NC17 Empire Pro Sattelstütze

Grimeca 15.1 in 185 und hinten ne V-Brake hauen auch keinen Downhiller oder FR um!

959er...damits auch klickt...

Little Albert Faltreifen...

Ach, das Wort "Enduro" ist ja noch gar nicht gefallen!


----------



## fab1o (6. Mai 2005)

------


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (6. Mai 2005)

Aha - sehr interessant.

Lass es uns bitte unbedingt wissen,
wenn du einen neuen Flaschenhalter hast!

Thb


----------



## Einheimischer (6. Mai 2005)

... pump doch 1 Bar mehr Luft in die Reifen, dann sieht das Rad gaaaanz anders aus und wie wärs mit neuen Ventilkappen   

Suchbild:










Na da hat sich aber einiges getan  

Grüße.


----------



## #Uwe (6. Mai 2005)

Die Antworten sprechen für sich...   ...und die Geister die sich dahinter verstecken...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. Mai 2005)

#Uwe schrieb:
			
		

> ...diesen Dienstag fertig geworden.



sorry, aber das sieht einfach nur lieblos aus...

meine Kritikpunkte:
schrecklich hässlicher Rahmen
schreckeliger Dämpfer

und sieht das nur so aus oder Beträgt der Ratstand 1,4m?


----------



## Thunderbird (6. Mai 2005)

@ Einheimischer: Aaaah! jetzt sehe ich's: 
der Busch im Hintergund blüht!!!
... und der Topf wurde neu bepflanzt!
... und die Blümchen im Rasen blühen jetzt!
... und neue (bzw. alte)  Reifen & Laufräder sind dran!
... und der Spacer über dem Vorbau ist weg!
... und die Kette liegt hinten zwei Ritzel höher!
... und der Fotograf ist geschrumpft.   

Hey - das macht Spaß! 
Können wir einen neuen Thread einführen?    

Thb


----------



## sporty (7. Mai 2005)

@ uwe :
Also mir gefällt dein Bike, bis auf diese Brave Punkrock-Pogo Klemme und dem Bremsenmix.Ansonsten :weisser Rahmen, schwarze Parts-passt immer !

Einheimischer, Du bist älter und vernünftiger geworden, sieht man doch am Vorbau.Und die RR von Schwalbe sind anscheinend wirklich ein Griff in die Tonne.
(Hauptsache ich hab jetzt das Vorher-Nachher Bild nicht verwechselt    )

Gruss Jörg


----------



## Einheimischer (7. Mai 2005)

Ist nicht mein Bike, es gehört carlsson der seinen ursprünglichen Post editiert hat weil wir uns über ihn lustig gemacht haben  

Grüße.


----------



## fab1o (7. Mai 2005)




----------



## Hugo (7. Mai 2005)

was hat jeder gegen uwes bike?`

hier stehn weiss gott schlimmere kloschüsseln in der galerie, dass bike is aber eigentlich vernünftig und nicht hässlich aufgebaut
okay die sattelstützenklemmung sieht wirklich bissi "unpassend" aus, aber der rest is eigentlich voll in ordnung

immer noch besser als zum 20 ma n Scale zu sehn mit ner fox und XTR und nem SLR und racing ralphs...ach halt, die wurden ja geändert

ich geh morgen ma in'n laden und knips n paar bikes die ich dann hier reinstell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (7. Mai 2005)

was willst du? n scale ist auch zum 50sten mal noch schön!
bleibt das schlechte gewissen beim blick aufs preisschild...

...und deshalb dürft ihr euch für nexte woche schon mal auf n echtes high-end-"low-budget"-fully freuen!


----------



## kingmoe (7. Mai 2005)

Schöner Thread, dann will ich jetzt auch mal mitspielen:

Mein Zaskar, 1994er Modell. Auf dem Komplett-Foto ist noch ein älterer Aufbau mit Manitou Axel zu sehen. Die wurde mittlerweile gegen eine besser passende Z2 getauscht und die Bremsen sind jetzt auch anders (hinten SD7 & Avid Ultimate, vorne Magura m. TWP, Stahlflex & Pulcro). Das Cockpit-Foto ist aktuell.










Ach ja, ich finde es übrigens ganz prima, dass manche Bikes hier vielleicht nicht den Mainstream-Geschmack treffen, dafür aber aus dem Einerlei hervorstechen... Und: Ja, ich weiß, dass fast nur Silber nicht spektakulär ist.  Und dass hinten ein größerer Reifen drauf ist, ist keine optische Täuschung    Optisch fragwürdig aber dämpft gut


----------



## Thunderbird (7. Mai 2005)

Ich fahre hinten auch größer als vorne. Macht Sinn.

Ist auch ein nettes Bike, nur scheint mir der Rahmen etwas zu groß für dich
(oder du fährst mit sehr niedrigem Sattel).

Prinzipiell finde ich die GT-Rahmenkonstruktion echt kultig.   

Thb


----------



## der alte ron (7. Mai 2005)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Ist auch ein nettes Bike, nur scheint mir der Rahmen etwas zu groß für dich
> (oder du fährst mit sehr niedrigem Sattel).
> Thb


 
Ich glaub das ist OK so . 
Die zaskars mitte der 90-er waren nicht so stark "gesloopt" .
Das fast horizontale oberrohr ist normal und war auch bei den kleinen größen nicht viel anders .

@kingmoe , ein zaskar ... ist ein zaskar ... ist kult ... ist GEIL !
Und deins ist es auf alle fälle !
Genial finde ich auch die asymetrie im cokpit .
Den winkel der hörnchen im sinne einer guten kraftübertragung aber fragwürdig  .
Schönes teil !


----------



## Paulpansen (7. Mai 2005)

So nu will ich auch ma....

nix besonderes aber meins    Komplett XT2004


----------



## BiermannFreund (7. Mai 2005)

ziemlich schwarz 
verlier das im Dunkeln nicht *G*
Achja, die Kurbeln hasse ich wie die Pest, ist aber ne persönliche Sache zwischen mir und Ihnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (7. Mai 2005)

okay, dann höre ich mir auch mal meinungen ausserhalb des gt-forums an  

zaskar le 97- syncros revos,crank-o-matic,titanstütze und titaninnenlager- ringle zooka stem-chris king ahead- avid ultimate vbrakes - xtr 952 kettenblätter,cassette,sti, schaltwerk und umwerfer - tune schnellspanner - white industries und hügi classic naben an mavic cerimic - tioga psycho amber reifen -nokon züge - judy fsx-carbon mit 2 whitebrothers 80mm kartuschen , titanfedern,ner carbonshockbone(bremsbrücke) und aluknöpfen- ANDERE PEDALEN SIND UNTERWEGS;-)


----------



## Tante_Uschi (7. Mai 2005)

Nicht schlecht. Mit Vorbau, Sattelstütze und Reifen in schwarz würde es aber m.E. harmonischer aussehen.

Frage zur FSX: Gab es die eigentlich nur in Verbindung mit Specialized-Rahmen oder auch einzeln?


----------



## zaskar76 (8. Mai 2005)

sowohl judy als auch mag21(beimeinen fotos)in der fsx-version gab`s auch einzelnd... wegen schwarz habe ich auch schon überlegt, aber ne syncros-titanstütze gab`s leider nie in schwarz, und eigendlich gefällt mir der ringle-zooka auch besser als der cattlehead - wird aber noch silberner, wenn ich mal endlich meine avid arch supreme  bremsen irgendwo bekomme(die passenden ultimatehebel in silber hab ich schon liegen )...


----------



## Fat_Tony (8. Mai 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> okay, dann höre ich mir auch mal meinungen ausserhalb des gt-forums an
> 
> zaskar le 97- syncros revos,crank-o-matic,titanstütze und titaninnenlager- ringle zooka stem-chris king ahead- avid ultimate vbrakes - xtr 952 kettenblätter,cassette,sti, schaltwerk und umwerfer - tune schnellspanner - white industries und hügi classic naben an mavic cerimic - tioga psycho amber reifen -nokon züge - judy fsx-carbon mit 2 whitebrothers 80mm kartuschen , titanfedern,ner carbonshockbone(bremsbrücke) und aluknöpfen- ANDERE PEDALEN SIND UNTERWEGS;-)


Andere Pedale... 
nein, ich find die Reifen wirklich schrecklich, erschreckend schrecklich   
Lukas


----------



## zaskar76 (8. Mai 2005)

Fat_Toni schrieb:
			
		

> Andere Pedale...
> nein, ich find die Reifen wirklich schrecklich, erschreckend schrecklich
> Lukas



alle meckern an meinen reifen rum   mit dem reifen hat tomac mehr siege erfahren als viele heutige fahrer in ihrer ganzen laufbahn - kulturbanausen  
wobei die bei dem licht auch wesentlich dunkler aussehen als sind - hier mal ein bild bei tageslicht mit einem der räder meiner freundin im hintergrund...aber vielleicht gibts jetzt ja noch mehr mecker deswegen


----------



## BiermannFreund (8. Mai 2005)

nagut, bei Tageslicht schon besser 
aber die Pedale gehn echt mal garnicht, die sind ja halb so breit wie der Rahmen ;-)
Ansonsten sehr hübsch
Und würd der Zooka in 0° Steigung nich n bissel harmonischer mit dem Rahmen aussehen?


----------



## checky (8. Mai 2005)

#Uwe schrieb:
			
		

> 2002 Checker Pig Rahmen



ganz sicher nicht.
Ich bin von 2001 bis letztes Jahr für Checker-Pig gefahren (bis zum Namensverkauf) und der gezeigte Rahmen ist keins von denen (sieht man allein schon am Steuersatz, da die von 2001 bis 2003 eigene Semiintegrierte hatten die sonstwo nicht passten & etwas höher bauten als der zu sehende).


----------



## emizneo (8. Mai 2005)

Hi, 
ich will auch mal wieder. Viel Spaß beim lustig machen   
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/medium/s8.JPG


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. Mai 2005)

Gefällt mir!
Schade, daß das Foto so dunkel ist. Was sind denn das für Kurbeln? Die sehn interessant aus.

@ Uwe: Bitte, mach eine Standard-Sattelklemme drauf (oder auch Hope, Tune, Salsa, was auch immer). Dieses Nietending versaut die ganze Optik (und wiegt sicherlich den F-99 wieder auf). 

Gruß      Geisterfahrer (der es inzwischen endlich mal geschafft hat, den ganzen Thread anzuschauen)


----------



## sb- (8. Mai 2005)

Baujahr 99 mit 'ner RS Sid XC und ansonsten kompletter XT-Ausstattung:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstb (8. Mai 2005)

der sattel gehört aber nicht in die höhe!? dann stimmen weder überhöhung noch rahmengröße. und nen ständer geht ja mal gar nicht 
außerdem würde ich dir empfehlen, die barends so einzustellen, dass sie etwas nützen. und die sattelklemme ist hässlich, da sie viel zu breit baut und somit auch noch unpraktisch ist.
dann noch klickies ran, und das rad ist schon gleich viel besser.
aber jeder hat mal klein angefangen


----------



## sb- (8. Mai 2005)

Najo, wollte hauptsächlich erstmal ein Pic von dem Teil überhaupt hier ranbringen. Sattelstütze und Ständer sind nur provisorisch dran, kommen beide noch ab/höher. Hörnchen passen, Klickpedale mag ich nicht. Da müssen schleunigst andere ran, in der Tat


----------



## Lord Helmchen (8. Mai 2005)

den Vorbau umdrehen könntest du auch noch!

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## emizneo (8. Mai 2005)

@ Geisterfahrer: sind Tune Fast Foot mit Six Pack Ti Lager.
Einfach in Fotoalbum schaun da ist es großer und besser zu erkennen. Demnächst kommen noch Bilder in freier Wildbahn und wieder mit Stargabel.


----------



## kdanny1 (9. Mai 2005)

für heuer mal fertig........8998 gramm komplett


----------



## BiermannFreund (9. Mai 2005)

schnucklig, allerdings hätt ich angst, damit durchn wald zu fahren   
die laufräder knicken doch ein wie n streichholz?!


----------



## GlanDas (9. Mai 2005)

...und außerdem wärs mir viel zu schade es dreckig zu machen


----------



## cluso (9. Mai 2005)

emizneo schrieb:
			
		

> @ Geisterfahrer: sind Tune Fast Foot mit Six Pack Ti Lager.
> Einfach in Fotoalbum schaun da ist es großer und besser zu erkennen. Demnächst kommen noch Bilder in freier Wildbahn und wieder mit Stargabel.



Ist bestimmt ein feiner Schlitten, wenn man was erkennen könnte.
Bei mir ist das Bild in etwas Mäusekopfgroß.

Kannst du das evtl. noch ändern?

Principia (soviel konnte ich sehen) mit Starrgabel.
Himmel  das geht ab wie "Harry".

Gruß

cluso


----------



## sb- (9. Mai 2005)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> den Vorbau umdrehen könntest du auch noch!


Den Vorbau wollte ich eigentlich nicht umdrehen   
Dafür ist jetzt der Ständer ab und der Sattel auch ein ganzes Stück höher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emizneo (9. Mai 2005)

Hi,


			
				cluso schrieb:
			
		

> Ist bestimmt ein feiner Schlitten, wenn man was erkennen könnte.
> Bei mir ist das Bild in etwas Mäusekopfgroß.
> 
> Kannst du das evtl. noch ändern?
> ...


vielleicht so. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/123502/size/big/cat/500/page/1. Mit Pace Gabel dann ca. 8,6kg


----------



## OnkelZed (9. Mai 2005)

lang leben die masochisten. habe jetzt extra bike geputzt und auch mal die sattelnottasche abgenommen.


----------



## cluso (10. Mai 2005)

emizneo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> vielleicht so. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/123502/size/big/cat/500/page/1. Mit Pace Gabel dann ca. 8,6kg




Ja so sieht´s besser aus.
Ohje ohje, das  ist ja ein Stevens.   
Bin ich so blind?!    

Gruß

cluso


----------



## der alte ron (10. Mai 2005)

OnkelZed schrieb:
			
		

> lang leben die masochisten. habe jetzt extra bike geputzt und auch mal die sattelnottasche abgenommen.


 
Meine güte , noch einer der es immer noch nicht kapiert hat  :

*Hier postet man keine bikes ohne satteüberhöhung , positiven vorbau , horizontalen hörnchen ,  mit satteltaschen , ständer , ddd-parts... !*

 


Das rot gefällt mir , erinnert mich an die ganz alten müsing hardtails mit haida tribals . 
Eine marke "Huber" zu nennen , zeugt von ganz besonderem feingefühl in richtung marketing  .

nikolay


----------



## toschi (10. Mai 2005)

OnkelZed schrieb:
			
		

> lang leben die masochisten. habe jetzt extra bike geputzt und auch mal die sattelnottasche abgenommen.


Hat der Sattel Übergröße oder sieht das nur so aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bei den Barends bin ich mir sicher


----------



## mauntenbeiker (10. Mai 2005)

kdanny1 schrieb:
			
		

> für heuer mal fertig........*8998 gramm * komplett



...na dann immer fein staub abwischen, damit du nicht über die 9 kg kommst  
ganz netter racer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 328 (10. Mai 2005)

@der alte ron

Was has gegen das Bike von *OnkelZed* ? Mit dem Ding kanst Problemlos jeden *XC* fahren !?!


----------



## fab1o (10. Mai 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> *Hier postet man keine bikes ohne satteüberhöhung , positiven vorbau , horizontalen hörnchen ,  mit satteltaschen , ständer , ddd-parts... !*



schlecht geschlafen oder was? auf jeden fall völlig unpassende Bemerkung!  

Fahre auch positiven Vorbau und mein Bike(Scale, schaust du in Galerie) gehört ganz sicher in diesen Thread!

_mein Tipp: geh früh schlafen heute und steh morgen mit dem richtigen Bein auf!_


----------



## felixthewolf (10. Mai 2005)

328 schrieb:
			
		

> @der alte ron
> 
> Was has gegen das Bike von *OnkelZed* ? Mit dem Ding kanst Problemlos jeden *XC* fahren !?!



CC:          [x] ja           [ ] nein
kunstwerk: [ ] ja           [x]nein

das wirds sein 

gruss, felix


----------



## $ucker (10. Mai 2005)

carlsson schrieb:
			
		

> schlecht geschlafen oder was? auf jeden fall völlig unpassende Bemerkung!
> 
> Fahre auch positiven Vorbau und mein Bike(Scale, schaust du in Galerie) gehört ganz sicher in diesen Thread!
> 
> _mein Tipp: geh früh schlafen heute und steh morgen mit dem richtigen Bein auf!_




Hui...da scheint jemand Smilies nicht deuten zu können...


----------



## roadrunner_gs (10. Mai 2005)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> CC:          [x] ja           [ ] nein
> kunstwerk: [ ] ja           [x]nein
> 
> das wirds sein
> ...



fair aber hart: [X] Ja [ ] Nein
Kunstwerk liegt im Auge des Besitzers: [X] Ja [ ] Nein
Besitzer ist unter Umständen blind: [X] Eventuell


----------



## fab1o (10. Mai 2005)

$ucker schrieb:
			
		

> Hui...da scheint jemand Smilies nicht deuten zu können...



Ja kann sein. Hab den Beitrag nur so im Vorbeigehen kurz gelesen und die Posts davor nicht.

Ist mir einfach sehr schlecht bekommen die fett gedruckte Aussage.

Falls ichs echt falsch gedeutet habe tuts mir leid


----------



## AngryApe (10. Mai 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> fair aber hart: [X] Ja [ ] Nein
> Kunstwerk liegt im Auge des Besitzers: [X] Ja [ ] Nein
> Besitzer ist unter Umständen blind: [X] Eventuell



HAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## der alte ron (10. Mai 2005)

$ucker schrieb:
			
		

> Hui...da scheint jemand Smilies nicht deuten zu können...


 
  , oder hat schlecht geschlafen ! 




> @der alte ron
> 
> Was has gegen das Bike von *OnkelZed* ?


 


Absolut nichts , wirklich !


----------



## kdanny1 (10. Mai 2005)

BiermannFreund schrieb:
			
		

> schnucklig, allerdings hätt ich angst, damit durchn wald zu fahren
> die laufräder knicken doch ein wie n streichholz?!



naja würd i nit so sagen... der lrs mit 1715gramm ist nicht der ultraleichteste, ist eigentlich sehr stabil und knickt überhaupt nicht.....
werd ihn sicher für den wald hernehmen, wenns finanziell wieder mal geht kommt ja ein leicher lrs für die straße ran...(-400 gramm)


----------



## BiermannFreund (10. Mai 2005)

kdanny1 schrieb:
			
		

> naja würd i nit so sagen... der lrs mit 1715gramm ist nicht der ultraleichteste, ist eigentlich sehr stabil und knickt überhaupt nicht.....
> werd ihn sicher für den wald hernehmen, wenns finanziell wieder mal geht kommt ja ein leicher lrs für die straße ran...(-400 gramm)



Ich dacht halt eher an die Einspeichung *g*
Am Gewicht stoß ich mich sicher net 
Macht optisch allerdings fett was her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kdanny1 (10. Mai 2005)

BiermannFreund schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dacht halt eher an die Einspeichung *g*
> Am Gewicht stoß ich mich sicher net
> Macht optisch allerdings fett was her


danke.  ...ich finds auch so...ich trenn mich auch so schwer von den felgen....  aber es muss mal was leichteres her


----------



## OnkelZed (11. Mai 2005)

@der alte ron:
kommentar ist schon richtig angekommen.    nach der runde heute abend könnte ich auch noch etwas schlamm anbieten. sieht sehr stylisch aus!
ja gell, der name zeugt von eigenmarketing und bleibt vorerst auch mein unikat. wenn du auch so eine schöne augenkrebs-pulverbeschichtung brauchst: RAL3001 ist der farbton.

@toschi:
nein, sattel ist standard. guter alter flite ohne schnickschnack und gel aber mit kevlar an der seite. hält auch noch nach 80 km den hintern warm. wenn ichs brauche, kann ich auf dem sattel nach vorne rutschen und stöhnen (deswegen ist der so lang).   wenn du mal die teck hochfährst, weißt du auch, warum meine barends so lange sind.

@roadrunner_gs:
blind bin ich bloß ohne linsen. aber ich hab doch meinen Lands Bulldog soooo lieb!   mit dem pflüge ich alles um.


----------



## AngryApe (11. Mai 2005)

hey ich denk grad teck kommt mir bekannt vor  
n kumpel mit dem ich öfters biken bin kommt auch aus wolfsschlugen  

kennst du den stefan schumann?...bruder vom markus reichle?!


----------



## OnkelZed (11. Mai 2005)

@AngryApe:
kenne ich beide leider nicht. aber ich "wohne" auch nur in wolfschlugen, und das auch noch nicht so viele jahre.
aber seit wann haben denn brüder unterschiedliche nachnamen? war mir bisher nur bei schwestern bekannt...


----------



## AngryApe (11. Mai 2005)

...halbbrüder

dache vielleicht man kennt sich...wenn man die grösse von wolfschlugen bendenkt


----------



## IGGY (12. Mai 2005)

Auf Wunsch von @ Hugo soll ich hier nochmal ein Bild reinsetzten damit er labern kann


----------



## felgenbremser (12. Mai 2005)

So, hoffe, der Spacerturm -der noch abkommt - disqualifiiziert das Rad nicht als XC-Kunstwerk...


----------



## mischuwi (12. Mai 2005)

@IGGY: Immer wieder schön anzusehen!

@felgenbremser: UIIII, ein BRÜDERCHEN! Aber warum ist es denn nur so dreckig? Zumindest für das Foto kann man das bike doch mal putzen!


----------



## FeierFox (12. Mai 2005)

@felgenbremser:

Was für eine Gabel ist das ???

J:H


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felgenbremser (12. Mai 2005)

@race_king: Gabel ist ne Marz. MXR Coil von 2002 (80 mm FW), fand die Decals nicht so schön... 

@mischuwi: ja, putzen hätte ich's können, aber hab im Moment keinen Wasserschlauch zur Verfügung. 

restliche Teile sind:
Laufräder: (trotz der negativen Kritik hier im Forum Mavic Crossroc
Schaltung: XTR '02 mit SRAM Rocket
Kurbel: XT Hollowtech II
Bremsen: XTR-V-Brake mit XT-Hebeln

momentan wiegt das Rad roundabout 11,7 kg mit Pedalen, vielleicht tausche ich noch die TIME Alium gegen die neuen Atac XE, und - wenn ich mal Kohle habe - kommt ne SID Race rein. zweifle aber noch, ob das bei ca. 85kg so 'ne gute Idee ist. Die Marzocchi federt super, ist halt nur mit 1,85 kg doch recht schwer...


----------



## pefro (12. Mai 2005)

felgenbremser schrieb:
			
		

> So, hoffe, der Spacerturm -der noch abkommt - disqualifiiziert das Rad nicht als XC-Kunstwerk...



also ich hätts vor dem Fotografieren ein bisschen dreckig gemacht...

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Northern lite (12. Mai 2005)

Dann will ich meine upgedateten Bolliden  auch mal dem Volk präsentieren.

Beide Bikes sind XT-komplettausgestattet (Storck mit XTR-Schaltwerk) und haben jeweils den XTR-Remote-Controll-Hebel am rechten Barend.

Beim Storck hat sich nicht viel getan, wenn man von den bisher grün/schwarzen Reifen absieht. Ich habe mur mal wieder ein wenig mit den VRO rumgespielt.  






Beim Hardtail beachte man die unterschiedlichen Speichenfarben   Ich finde das ganz witzig, auch wenn das sicher dem einen oder anderen nicht gefallen (noch keine ROOX, kommt aber noch) wird. Upgedatet wurden Vorbau, Lenker (jeweils ROOX) und silberne Stütze (noch keine ROOX, kommt aber noch, genau wie evtl ne ROOX-Kurbel)






Um Meinungen wird gebeten


----------



## Cromm (12. Mai 2005)

@Northern lite: ist vielleicht 'ne dumme Frage, aber was macht ein "XTR-Remote-Control-Hebel" ????


----------



## IGGY (12. Mai 2005)

Mach bitte vernünftige Barends an das Storck und die Klingel weg!


----------



## roadrunner_gs (12. Mai 2005)

Cromm schrieb:
			
		

> @Northern lite: ist vielleicht 'ne dumme Frage, aber was macht ein "XTR-Remote-Control-Hebel" ????



Der versetzt den Fahrer in die Lage vom Barend aus zu schalten, zusätzlich zu den normalen STI-Shiftern.



			
				IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Mach bitte vernünftige Barends an das Storck und die Klingel weg!



Netter Spam-Versuch.  
Die Barends sind soweit ich das sehe Ritchey WCS und die "Klingel" ist der XTR-Remote-Control-Hebel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Northern lite (12. Mai 2005)

Der Antwort von Roadrunner ist nichts hinzuzufügen!!!!   Genau dafür sind die Zusatzhebel da.

Richtig, sind Ritchey WCS ....und Klingel ist auch keine dran


----------



## Cromm (12. Mai 2005)

Boah is das peinlich, von den Dingern hör ich das erste mal! Da bin ich ja der totale Looser.   An beiden Barends - für Umwerfer und Schaltwerk? Sind die auch an den am Ende gekröpften Barends montierbar?


----------



## Northern lite (12. Mai 2005)

@Cromm: nix Looser!!!!! die Dinger waren nie weit verbreitet und es gibt sehr sehr viele die davon noch nie was gehört haben.

Der Hebel ist nur für das Schaltwerk....also fürs rechte Hörnchen. Ich denke die sind auch an gekröpften Barends montierbar....nur da werden sie wahrscheinlich nicht viel bringen......  Ich persönlich nutze die sehr gern wenn ich im Wiegetrittfahre und die Hände an den Barends habe....


----------



## Cromm (12. Mai 2005)

Ich google hier seit 'ner Stunde rum. Wo kauf ich sowas? Auf der Shimano-Site sind die gar nicht zu finden.


Ach übrigens; wirklich schöne Bikes.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (12. Mai 2005)

Cromm schrieb:
			
		

> Ich google hier seit 'ner Stunde rum. Wo kauf ich sowas? Auf der Shimano-Site sind die gar nicht zu finden.
> 
> 
> Ach übrigens; wirklich schöne Bikes.



Hier bitte der Link.
Die funktionieren aber nur mit den 98-02er XTR STI oder separaten Schalthebeln.

Und nun ab in die Kaufberatung, sonst beißt sich hier noch jemand vor Wut in den Allerwertesten.


----------



## Northern lite (12. Mai 2005)

ich würde es bei Ebay versuchen...da habe ich meine auch her.

sie sind recht selten geworden, da sie sich damals (so vor ca 5 Jahren) nicht wirklich durchgestzt haben. Sie  Folglich hat Shimano sie aus dem Programm genommen. 

Der Preis lag wohl so bei 50,-DM

weil sie rar werden habe ich noch einen als Ersatzteil im Keller liegen    ich steh halt auf die Teile  

Sie sind übrigens nur mit XT und XTR Rapidfire-Hebeln kompatibel.


----------



## GlanDas (12. Mai 2005)

Hab die dinger auch,
anfangs muss man sich fast zwingen nicht runter zu greifen um zu schalten weil man meistens vergisst das man mit den Dingern auch schalten kann aber nach der zeit gewöhnt man sich dran.
Irrepraktisch aber ich finds bischen hässlich...
...mein bike ist auch net schön


----------



## Hugo (12. Mai 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Hier bitte der Link.
> Die funktionieren aber nur mit den 98-02er XTR STI oder separaten Schalthebeln.
> 
> Und nun ab in die Kaufberatung, sonst beißt sich hier noch jemand vor Wut in den Allerwertesten.



falsch, die funktioniern auch prima mit den 750er XT`s
edit: hat ja schon jemand geschrieben, aber roadrunner, gugg doch ma aufs bild...sehn so etwa XTR RF's aus?


----------



## roadrunner_gs (12. Mai 2005)

Ach das stand damals als die neu waren so in der Bedienungsanleitung von den Dingern drinne, habe ich mir hinterher nie wieder angeguckt und mich auch nicht weiter mit beschäftigt, aber ich revidiere mich gerne.


----------



## BiermannFreund (12. Mai 2005)

das storck is sehr hübsch 
das nothern is net ganz mein fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONI-DU (13. Mai 2005)

das nothern gefällt mir richtig gut   

und leider nochmal zu den "zusatz" Hebeln. Wie heißen denn diese Hebel genau ?


----------



## roadrunner_gs (13. Mai 2005)

KONI-DU schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> und leider nochmal zu den "zusatz" Hebeln. Wie heißen denn diese Hebel genau ?



Die heißen Shimano XTR SL-SS95 und die gibt es Link.


----------



## Duke Lion (13. Mai 2005)

Ich hatte es schonmal hier gepostet aber ich finde das Bild gut...


----------



## Pevloc (13. Mai 2005)

Öhm ist mein monitor so dunkel? Oder ist wirklich nix zu erkennen?


----------



## Duke Lion (13. Mai 2005)

nee, das ist im dunkeln gekinpst!

man pevloc, das ist kunst


----------



## GlanDas (13. Mai 2005)

Duke Lion schrieb:
			
		

> das ist kunst



nennste ein bike ohne lenker kunst


----------



## starKI (13. Mai 2005)

Es könnte richtig geil aussehen. Dazu müsste es aber insgesamt noch einen Hauch heller sein.

StarKI


----------



## karstb (14. Mai 2005)

also ich kann alles erkennen.
Der Rahmen ist eindeutig ein Kinesium. gabel natürlich eine Fox F80 RLT. Laufräder wird schon schwieriger. Aber da er mit Speichen ist und für vorne und hintern, tippe ich auf nen DT Swiss LRS. Schaltwerk ist besser zu erkennen als in manchen Katalogen: X0. Kurbel ist wohl auch klar ne XT. Dass auch die Kassette und Kette XT sind, sollte jeder sofort sehen, sonst hat er noch was aufzuholen. Und von meinen Nachtfahrten weiß ich, wie bei DUnkelheit eine USE Alien Titanium aussieht. Wäre also auch geklärt. Sattel ist halt nen SLR XP, kommt auf dem Foto ja sehr gut raus. Dazu nen F99 und nen Duraflite mit Extralite UltraLevers. Kann man leider erst bei Vergrößerung des Bildes erkennen. 
Neben dem wirklich lobenswerten Aufbau wurde hier auh endlich mal die Wahl des Hintergrundes dem Objekt gerecht. Nicht zu schrill, nicht zu chaotisch. Stattdessen kommt das Kunstwerk super zur Geltung.
Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach eine der gelungensten Präsentationen, wenn nicht die beste überhaupt.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Schafschützer (14. Mai 2005)

Dem Post von karstb ist ja wirklich nicht mehr viel hinzuzufügen. Ach ja, ich schätze das Gewicht so auf etwa 9,78 kg. Genauer kann man es auf dem Bild leider nicht erkennen.


Schafschützer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiermannFreund (14. Mai 2005)

Ihr habt den silbernen Ciussi Elite Flaschenhalter vergessen


----------



## Radax (14. Mai 2005)

Meine CC Fräße



Mfg an alle


----------



## starKI (14. Mai 2005)

karstb schrieb:
			
		

> also ich kann alles erkennen.


Und ohne abzulesen???
Gut einiges kann man auf dem Bild wirklich gut erkennen. Aber einiges auch gar nicht. Könnte wirklich eine der geilsten Präsentationen hier sein. Aber dazu müsste es noch etwas erkennbarer sein (irgendwelche Phototricks mittels Beschichtung und Schwarzlicht oder sowas in der Art musses doch geben   ).

StarKI


----------



## Hugo (14. Mai 2005)

vielleicht erkennt mans jetz besser  

naja kunst is das nicht, eher n erster gehversuch in bildbearbeitung 





und weils so schön is gleich nochma "kunst"


----------



## Duke Lion (14. Mai 2005)

@Hugo: Das nehm ich Dir jetzt übel!  

Eigentlich wollte ich nur ein ganz normales Bild machen, das kam zufällig bei raus als ich den Blitz aus hatte.

Die schwarzen Stellen hab ich dann im Paint eingefügt weil da so helle Flecken waren..

So, und hier nochmal mit Blitz:


----------



## Hugo (14. Mai 2005)

ach das is wirklich von dir?
ich dacht das wär irgendwo ausm netz...ups sorry

hat storck nicht ma ne ähnl. werbung gehabt?

i szwar offtopic aber wenn das bild wirklich nur ohne blitz aufgenommen wurde und du nachträglichnix an der helligkeit geschraubt hast ausser eben bissi schwarz zu malen find ichs krass wie viel bildinformation in so nem unterbelichteten bild noch steckt welche uns auf den ersten blick verborgen bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (14. Mai 2005)

Hi Jörg,

ich habe dein Bike ja schon "live" gesehen und muss sagen, es ist funktionell 
absolut stimmig, aber irgend ein individueller Touch fehlt noch.

Der gebürstete Rahmen schreit doch geradezu nach Aufklebern.
Ich habe an mein Trainingsbike (auch Kinesium) zum Beispiel sehr edle 
KTM-Aufkleber geklebt (Motorrad-Sparte von Ebay). Vielleicht fällt dir 
ja was witzigeres oder cooleres ein, aber irgendwas würde ich drankleben. 

Ach ja - Hörnchen, aber das ist Geschmacksache. Ich könnte keine Rennen
mehr ohne fahren. Probier's vielleicht mal aus, falls du es noch nicht hast.

Gruß,
Gregor


----------



## BiermannFreund (15. Mai 2005)

Hatte denselben Rahmen 
Aufkleber sind ein Muss 
Lass dir doch welche Plotten.
Kostet nicht die Welt und ist dann was ganz individuelles


----------



## Northern lite (15. Mai 2005)

genau  

habe mir auch welche plotten lassen.....

Das Ergebnis kann man eine Seite vorher ja sehen....... 


Gruß Northern lite


----------



## murd0c (15. Mai 2005)

So

aktuelles Bild:


----------



## Duke Lion (15. Mai 2005)

Hm ja, Aufkleber könnten natürlich drauf. Aber ich finde es so, also absolut schlicht, doch schon sehr geil!

Schade ist das Syntace erst jetzt den polierten F99 rausgebracht hat. Der hätte sich super dran gemacht   

Hörnchen sind sicher nicht schlecht aber nicht unbedingt nötig, evtl. kommen aber vor den Alpenmarathons noch welche dran...

Cheers!


----------



## oldman (15. Mai 2005)

Duke Lion schrieb:
			
		

> Hm ja, Aufkleber könnten natürlich drauf. Aber ich finde es so, also absolut schlicht, doch schon sehr geil!



ja, das sehe ich auch so, lass mal die Klebebildchen weg.
Ausserdem lässt sich der Rahmen so viel besser polieren, falls es einen mal packen sollte.
oldman
no-decals-fraktion


----------



## der alte ron (17. Mai 2005)

@Duke lion , mir gefällt dein rad so wie es ist auch sehr gut .
Die silbernen truvativ oder race face würden sich auch anbieten , auch wenns technisch keinen sinn macht ,aber schön sind die xt nun mal einfach nicht .
Und polieren und anschließend überlakieren ist eine seeehr gute idee !

nikolay


----------



## Duke Lion (17. Mai 2005)

Also ich find die XT Kurbel gut, optisch sicher geschmackssache aber technisch absolut top.

Klar, ne Deus XC von RF sieht um längen geiler aus aber kostet auch gleichmal ne ganze ecke mehr...


----------



## MOHTman (18. Mai 2005)

Hier mein Traum in weiss:  








is noch nich fertig, aber schon ganz ordentlich, wie ich finde...gewechselt wird noch laufradsatz und son kram wie sattelstütze, vorbau, etc.


noch ne frage: wie setzt man fotos in "groß" an einen beitrag?
*man kopiert den ubb-code unter dem bild in den beitrag * gruß michael


----------



## Ampelhasser (18. Mai 2005)

Hi,

hier mein neu aufgebautes No Saint










Schönen Gruß
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## realbiker (18. Mai 2005)

Ampelhasser schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> hier mein neu aufgebautes No Saint
> 
> ...



Wie bist du denn mit dem Lenker zufrieden und wie schwer ist er? Sind andere Amoeba Teile auch drauf ???


----------



## Ampelhasser (18. Mai 2005)

Hi,

auf die Amoeba Teile (Lenker und Barends) lasse ich nichts kommen Der Lenker wiegt ca. 125 g und ist super stabil. Es handelt sich um einen Alukern mit Carbon Hülle. Die Verarbeitung macht einen sehr guten Eindruck und die Teile sehen auch nach vielen KM noch aus wie neu. Als nächstes kommt jetzt noch eine Sattelstütze von Amoeba.

Gruß

Jens


----------



## [email protected]!t (18. Mai 2005)

Ampelhasser schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> hier mein neu aufgebautes No Saint
> 
> Schönen Gruß
> Jens



funktion top
optik ok

finde der booster sieht etwas mächtig aus, tut der denn not ?


----------



## Ampelhasser (18. Mai 2005)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> finde der booster sieht etwas mächtig aus, tut der denn not ?



ohne Booster biegen sich beim Bremsen die Sitzstreben heftig auseinander und man hat keinen Druckpunkt. Der Booster wirkt zwar etwas groß, aber erfüllt  voll seinen Zweck und sieht mit dem Carbon auch noch ganz gut aus.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## OPAtron (18. Mai 2005)

dann will ich mal auch was herzeigen:





racebike crx rahmen
psylo race 2002 in porno-kotzgruengold
syntace f99 vorbau
nc-17 sattelstuetze
easton lenker
julie 2005 bremsen

leichtbau ist fuer pussys


----------



## MOHTman (18. Mai 2005)

die gabel is echt voll PORNO


----------



## der alte ron (18. Mai 2005)

Ampelhasser schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> hier mein neu aufgebautes No Saint


 

Hallo Jens !
Ein farblich sehr harmonisches Rad hast du da ! 
Glückwunsch .


nikolay


----------



## derMichi (19. Mai 2005)

OPAtron schrieb:
			
		

> dann will ich mal auch was herzeigen:
> racebike crx rahmen
> leichtbau ist fuer pussys



Was wiegt der Rahmen und wie steif ist der Hinterbau durch diese Verstrebungsbauweise?
Ich hab ihn im Netz für 349,- EUR gefunden. Hast Du ne bessere Quelle?


----------



## OPAtron (20. Mai 2005)

der rahmen wiegt so um die 1700g.
bezueglich der steifigkeit kann man schwierig aussagen machen finde ich..bei meinen singeltrack ausfluegen im schwarzwald, hat er mich bisher nicht enttaeuscht 

ich hab für den rahmen mit steuersatz bei nem händler hier in freiburg 390,-  gezahlt, da sind deine 349  ein ziemlich guter preis würde ich sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derflormann (20. Mai 2005)

Hat jemand Interesse an dem hier:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/zip/27097/2724383.jpeg

Bei Fragen meldet euch!

Anschauen und Probefahrt in Paderborn.

[email protected]

mfG
df


----------



## checky (20. Mai 2005)

derflormann schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand Interesse an dem hier:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/zip/27097/272433.jpeg
> 
> ...




 
hier ist kein Verkaufsthread.
Das sollte gelöscht werden (& mein Post dann auch)


----------



## pefro (20. Mai 2005)

OPAtron schrieb:
			
		

> dann will ich mal auch was herzeigen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So ein schöner Rahmen und so ein **** Aufbau. Selten was unharmonischeres gesehen.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## derflormann (20. Mai 2005)

derflormann schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand Interesse an dem hier:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/zip/27097/2724383.jpeg
> 
> ...



hab ich vergessen: ist neu!


----------



## zaprok (20. Mai 2005)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> hier ist kein Verkaufsthread.
> Das sollte gelöscht werden (& mein Post dann auch)



Stimmt schon, aber ob er es nun in die Signatur packt oder auf diesem Wege versucht ist doch nun wirklich egal....


----------



## OPAtron (20. Mai 2005)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> So ein schöner Rahmen und so ein **** Aufbau. Selten was unharmonischeres gesehen.
> 
> Gruß
> Peter




ok..ich gebe zu die bresme sowie die laufräder gehören noch verbessert...kommt geld kommt tat.

...aber was wuerdest du vorschlagen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (20. Mai 2005)

OPAtron schrieb:
			
		

> ok..ich gebe zu die bresme sowie die laufräder gehören noch verbessert...kommt geld kommt tat.
> 
> ...aber was wuerdest du vorschlagen ?



meinst Du an Vorschlägen für Bremse und Laufräder oder allgemein? Also ich finde die Zusammstellung sowohl optisch (grad den crx kann man sich doch aussuchen wie man in braucht, ob metallic, ral oder wasserfarben   da ist racebike ja super flexibel) als auch Komponenten mässig nicht gelungen.

Fängt bei der Sitzposition und dem Spacerturm an und geht bis zur Gabel der ich an einem Hardtail nichts abgewinnen kann.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## OPAtron (20. Mai 2005)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> meinst Du an Vorschlägen für Bremse und Laufräder oder allgemein? Also ich finde die Zusammstellung sowohl optisch (grad den crx kann man sich doch aussuchen wie man in braucht, ob metallic, ral oder wasserfarben   da ist racebike ja super flexibel) als auch Komponenten mässig nicht gelungen.
> 
> Fängt bei der Sitzposition und dem Spacerturm an und geht bis zur Gabel der ich an einem Hardtail nichts abgewinnen kann.
> 
> ...



nun farben sind ja zum glueck geschmackssache  (und 100 mm psylo..was passt da nicht ans HT ?)

bei den spacern gebe ich dir recht, aber ich muss noch ein wenig meine position optimieren, und bevor ich zu viel von der gabel absäbel, erstmal spacer dran.


----------



## Hugo (21. Mai 2005)

OPAtron schrieb:
			
		

> nun farben sind ja zum glueck geschmackssache  (und 100 mm psylo..was passt da nicht ans HT ?)
> 
> bei den spacern gebe ich dir recht, aber ich muss noch ein wenig meine position optimieren, und bevor ich zu viel von der gabel absäbel, erstmal spacer dran.



sagst doch selbst was nicht passt


----------



## karstb (21. Mai 2005)

ich weiß ja nicht, für welche einbauhöhe der rahmen vorgesehen ist, aber es gibt durchaus HTs, an denen eine 100mm Gabel Sinn macht. An einem MA/CC Bike ist sie natürlich deplaziert.
Zweifellos ist dagegen die Sitzposition sehr geschmacklos. Wenn man die GAbel noch nicht abtrennen will, kann man die Spacer auch _unter_ den Vorbau machen, sodass man nicht wie auf einem hollandrad sitzt.
insgesamt finde ich, dass das bike eher wie aus resten zusammengewürfelt aussieht, vor allem optisch. aber vielleicht hat ja auch das portemonnaie regiert, da kann man nichts gegen sagen.


----------



## zedd33 (22. Mai 2005)

so hier nun auch mal was von mir, mir gefällts und fährt sich auch geil ). Leider muss ich ein paar mehr Spacer fahren, da ich mit meinen 204 cm nich all zu viel Auswahl mit Rahmen habe und Gabel is auch ne 100'er drinnen, kann aber auf 80 abgesenkt werden.

bye zedd


----------



## Tante_Uschi (22. Mai 2005)

Ich ahne ein sehr leckeres Bike. Größeres Foto?!


----------



## zedd33 (22. Mai 2005)

würde ich gern machen wenn mir mal jemand sagt wie, weil hab keinen Plan ) hmmmm mal sehen ob nu besser 

bye zedd


----------



## FeierFox (22. Mai 2005)

Schickes Bike  
Aber ist die Sattelstütze von "naturaus" leicht nach hinten gebogen???

Greetz
J:H


----------



## zedd33 (22. Mai 2005)

jepp die Sattelstütze original so gebogen bekommt man aber auch in gerader Ausführung

bye zedd


----------



## Dædalus (22. Mai 2005)

Fährst du wirklich mit Bärentatzen CC?
Ansonsten sehr gelungen.

D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (22. Mai 2005)

Moin moin,

ich verfolge diese Runde hier schon einige Zeit. Und beim Studium der einzelnen Meldungen fällt mir eine häufig gestellte Frage bzw. Anmerkung auf, die ich zwar verstehe, wiederum aber auch nicht. Es geht um den Punkt der Gabel"größe" und der Rahmengeometrie.

Also: Oftmals ist zu lesen, dass ein gewisser Federweg nicht in ein bestimmtes HT passe. Das ist sicherlich richtig. Die Rahmen sind für bestimmte Federwege ausgelegt, bzw. die Rahmenmaße. Nun kommt aber dieses individuelle Wesen, der"gemeine bucklige Biker", und genau der sitz mal gern so und mal gerne so. Rahmengeometrie hin und/oder her. Wenn ein Rahmen tatsächlich, laut seiner Papiere, für die Gabel xy 80mm vorgesehen ist, und der Bike 123 aber die Gabel blabla 100mm montiert und für sich feststellt, dass dies die beste Kombination auf diese Welt für ihn ist, dann ist es doch wohl egal, was sich da so ein Rahmendesignerfutzi ausgedacht hat.

Ich selbst fahre ein HT mit einer Fox Talas RLC ca. 80 - 130mm Federweg und bin superbegeistert. Normale Wege, Steigungen usw. = Gabel abgesenkt. Steile Abstiege, Treppen und ich weiß nicht was = Gabel ist voll ausgestreckt. Wenn nun einer die Oberexperten mein HT mit voll ausgestreckter Gabel sehen würd könnte ich mit folgendes vorstellen: ... ach du lieber Gott, passt nicht bla, es geht der Blup verloren, und wie das aussieht, Schwerkunkt iiiiii, Geometrie aaaaaa, es geht nicht. Ich sage: ...geht nicht besser.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir hier helfen, diese aberwitzigen Diskussionen und Stellungnahmen bzgl. der richtigen Gabellänge zu verstehen?


----------



## Dædalus (22. Mai 2005)

@dre:   Seh ich auch so. Man hört übrigens viel gutes von den 100mm Hardtails, obs jetzt "passt" oder nicht.

D


----------



## JoeDesperado (22. Mai 2005)

genau meine meinung, vor dem wechsel auf's fully bin ich auch ne weile eine psylo (85-125mm) an nem HT gefahren - solang die gabel absenkbar ist, seh ich da kein problem.


----------



## zedd33 (22. Mai 2005)

@ Dædalus

jepp fahr mit Bärentatzen komm mit den Klickies nich klar, vergess immer was beim anhalten . Aber vielleicht lern ich das noch irgendwann höhö





nu mal sehen ob in gross geklappt hat das Bild pöp


----------



## Tante_Uschi (22. Mai 2005)

Schönes S-Works. Klar und ohne Schnörkel.   

(Klickpedale sind aber funktional - und auch optisch - unbedingt zu empfehlen!)


----------



## MOHTman (22. Mai 2005)

ich hab auch ne 100m duke, bei meinen foto (eine seite vorher) hat sich auch niemand beschwert...kann es also sein, das ihr euch nur an der psylo gestört habt (aus prinzip, so wie "psylo is was für freerider...blablabla")? und sieht meine geometrie verhunzt aus? gegen 100mm an hardtail is meiner meinung nach nichts einzuwenden. und warum sollten nur fullies 100er gablen fahren? letzendlich kommt es ja nur auf den steuerwinkel an - wenn der passt, ist doch alles in ordnung...
ach so: ich hab meine gabel auch so von nen kumpel bekommen...und ist um welten besser al meine alte judy sl (obwohl die 80mm hatte)!


so, jetzt hab ich mich aber genug aufgeregt...

da specialized gefällt mir, besonders die farbe  
aber hast du mal über barend nachgedacht? nur so ne frage


----------



## phiro (22. Mai 2005)

MOHTman schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab auch ne 100m duke



also mit sonem Federweg ist der "Steuerwinkel" aber sicher nicht mehr so toll oder   

nichts für ungut   

finde aber 100mm Gabeln an nem CC-Bike nicht so schlimm, muss halt von der Geo so ausgelegt werden vom Hersteller, dass das dann keine Probs gibt


----------



## Running Man (22. Mai 2005)

MOHTman schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab auch ne 100m duke, bei meinen foto (eine seite vorher) hat sich auch niemand beschwert...kann es also sein, das ihr euch nur an der psylo gestört habt (aus prinzip, so wie "psylo is was für freerider...blablabla")? und sieht meine geometrie verhunzt aus? gegen 100mm an hardtail is meiner meinung nach nichts einzuwenden. und warum sollten nur fullies 100er gablen fahren? letzendlich kommt es ja nur auf den steuerwinkel an - wenn der passt, ist doch alles in ordnung...
> ach so: ich hab meine gabel auch so von nen kumpel bekommen...und ist um welten besser al meine alte judy sl (obwohl die 80mm hatte)!
> 
> 
> ...



In der Regel sind 100 mm zuviel. Das Bike wird dann ziemlich steif beim Einlenken und verliert einen großen Teil an Agilität etc. Das merkst Du dann ganz besonders wenn es genau darau ankommt - beim Rennen - 

Gibt auch Geometrien bei denen 100mm funktionieren. Wenn Du damit klarkommst ist es auch OK. Fährst Du Rennen?


Gruß, Running


----------



## sulibats (22. Mai 2005)

100mm Gabeln am Hardtail zu verurteilen ist doch blödsinn. Selbst bei den XC-Gabeln geht es immer mehr Richtung 100mm. Ich fahre auch lieber eine 80mm Gabel, aber groß ist die Auswahl nicht mehr bzw. viele Modelle sind bereits jetzt als 80mm und 100mm Version verfügbar, bald vielleicht nur noch mit 100mm.

Eine 80mm Gabel mit raceorientiertem Sag baut kaum viel tiefer als eine 100mm mit eher komfortablem Sag - der Unterschied ist geringer als die Differenz des Federwegs vermuten lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MOHTman (22. Mai 2005)

nein, ich fahre keine rennen...
aber die duke lenkt trotzdem präziser als meine alte judy mit 80mm...liegt wohl an der gabel selbst.
mein rahmen kann mit 80mm und 100mm gefahren werden (laut händler)...und der steuerwinkel ist, wie man auf den fotos sieht, ganz normal...


----------



## OPAtron (22. Mai 2005)

wahrscheinlich sind die 80 mm verfechter, mitglieder der 'hardcore'-race fraktion...was durchaus auch sinn macht imho. 
jedoch sollte man nicht jedes hardtail verteufeln welches eine 100mm (oder sogar mehr) gabel hat. es gibt schliesslich genug leute die so etwas wir hardtail-enduro fahren (hehe jetzt werden bestimmt einige aufschreien)

das mein rad auch nicht zum MA/CC-race ausgebaut ist sollte alleine vom rahmen her klar sein..denn dafuer ist der cr1500 von racebike viel besser geeignet.


----------



## Hugo (22. Mai 2005)

wie heisst der thread noch gleich???


----------



## OPAtron (22. Mai 2005)

ich bitte untertänigst um verzeihung, dass ich es gewagt habe ein nicht adäquates hardtail in einem CC/MA thread zu posten.....

...und ich dachte immer 'enduro' ist eigentlich CC im wahrsten sinne des wortes.


----------



## Running Man (22. Mai 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> wie heisst der thread noch gleich???




Eure Traktoren und Baustellenfahrzeuge ? ...  


Ich glaube hier wurde schon wesentlich schlimmeres gezeigt. Wahrscheinlich haben die wenigsten hier veröffentlichen Bikes an einem Rennen teilgenommen. Das halte ich persönlich auch nicht für wichtig, aber die Bikes sollten wenigstens die Attribute aufweisen, die ein CC-Race-Bike ausmachen.


Gruß, Running


----------



## der alte ron (22. Mai 2005)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube hier wurde schon wesentlich schlimmeres gezeigt....
> 
> Gruß, Running


 

... und ich wurde bei meinem ersten CC-Race Gestern auch von Fahrer auf schlimmeren Räder verblasen .
Mein Rad schaut ultra nach CC aus und trotzdem habe/mußte ich das Rennen aufgeben .
Ich schwanke noch zwischen nie wieder CC-Race und jetzt erst recht CC-Race !


Ein völlig fassungsloser alter Ron !!


P.S.: Der Rahmen ist von RaceBike für 100mm ausgelegt , warum der aber so aufgebockt aussieht , versteh ich nicht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner_gs (22. Mai 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> ... und ich wurde bei meinem ersten CC-Race Gestern auch von Fahrer auf schlimmeren Räder verblasen .
> Mein Rad schaut ultra nach CC aus und trotzdem habe/mußte ich das Rennen aufgeben
> (...)



Einfach wieder eine Schaltung ranbauen? 



			
				der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Der Rahmen ist von RaceBike für 100mm ausgelegt , warum der aber so aufgebockt aussieht , versteh ich nicht .



Eine "normale" 100mm-Gabel hat eine Bauhöhe von 470mm.
Eine Duke hat bei 100mm schon 480mm.
Eine Psylo hat bei 100mm ~485-490mm.
Noch Fragen?


----------



## der alte ron (22. Mai 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach wieder eine Schaltung ranbauen?


 
Glaub kaum das es daran gelegen hat . Ein sisp ist quasi das perfekte cc-racebike . Nö , ich glaube eher das müß ich einfach noch mal üben und mit ein paar mehr Grundlagenkilometer wieder versuchen  !


----------



## abbath (22. Mai 2005)

@zedd was hast du für eine schrittlänge? du bist einen cm größer als ich, aber deine sattelstütze scheint weiter versenkt zu sein als meine obwohl der speci rahmen -wenn ich das richtig sehe- niedriger ist als der cdale.
gefällt mir gut das ding.
Wenn es dir nicht zu große Umstände bereitet könntest du auch einmal die Abstände Oberkante Gabelschaft und Steuerrohr bis Ausfallende/Achse messen!


----------



## Hugo (22. Mai 2005)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> Eure Traktoren und Baustellenfahrzeuge ? ...
> 
> 
> Ich glaube hier wurde schon wesentlich schlimmeres gezeigt. Wahrscheinlich haben die wenigsten hier veröffentlichen Bikes an einem Rennen teilgenommen. Das halte ich persönlich auch nicht für wichtig, aber die Bikes sollten wenigstens die Attribute aufweisen, die ein CC-Race-Bike ausmachen.
> ...



ja manchmal könnt mans echt meinen

@alterron
in nem cc rennen is ne schaltung dennoch nicht zu verachten  
sonst gäbs wohl auch keine gesonderten DM's und EM's wenns sich auf sisp genauso schnell fahrn lassen würde wie "normal"

@opa
falsch gedacht  
cc is bergauf schneller als bergab


----------



## Thunderbird (22. Mai 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Ein sisp ist quasi das perfekte cc-racebike.


Das hängt aber seeehr stark von der Strecke ab.
Wenn alle Steigungen gleich sind und die Abfahrten Steil, dann vielleicht.
Eine Starrgabel bringt auf einem_ richtigen_ XC-Kurs auch nur Nachteile
"Ultra nach CC" sieht dein (sehr geiles) Bike also definitiv nicht aus. 

Hast aber Recht, verlieren tut man fast nie wegen des Bikes, 
sondern immer auf Grund schlechter Beine. Aufgeben nach 
einem einzigen Rennen kann aber ja wohl nicht dein Ernst sein.
Wenn, dann müsstest du dich in den _zu _alten Ron umbenennen.   

Thb


----------



## FeierFox (22. Mai 2005)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> ...verlieren tut man fast nie wegen des Bikes,
> sondern immer auf Grund schlechter Beine...



Das ist leider nur die halbe Wahrheit:
GEWONNEN WIRD EIN RENNEN (auch) IM KOPF!!

Es gibt Leute, die ein Rennen mit einer mäßigen Zeit beenden, weil sie schlecht trainiert waren. Immerhin haben sie es aber beendet, da sie fröhlich, voller Selbstbewusstsein und mentaler Stärke einfach den Kurs abgegondelt sind.
Andere scheitern aber nicht an den Beinen, sondern werden vom inneren Schweinehund besiegt.

Das mit den Bikes stimmt aber, viele fahren schon sehr "interessante" Räder.  

O.g. durfte ich heute wieder mal am eigenen Leib erfahren  

J:H


----------



## pefro (22. Mai 2005)

MOHTman schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab auch ne 100m duke, bei meinen foto (eine seite vorher) hat sich auch niemand beschwert...



stimmt jetzt wo dus sagst habe ich doch glatt vergessen mich über dieses weisse Rotor mit dem schönen Rahmen und der unsäglichen, nicht vorhandenen Sattel Überhöhung aufzuregen.

Jungs - hier ist der *CC* Kunstwerke Thread - da gibts schon paar Anhaltspunkte, wie so  ein Bike auszusehen hat 

Das ein Bike nur sehr bedingt was mit der Form des Fahrers zu tun hat, seht ihr doch bei jedem "Volks"-Marathon. Im Mittelfeld fährt da immer mal einer aufn 10 Jahre alten neonpinken Baumarktbike mit und lacht über die Nicolai-5000-Euro Fuzzis - ein schönes Bike baust Du Dir nicht auf, um schnell zu werden, sondern weils Spass macht.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Clemens (23. Mai 2005)

*Pefro*


> Jungs - hier ist der CC Kunstwerke Thread - da gibts schon paar Anhaltspunkte, wie so ein Bike auszusehen hat



dann mal rauss damit Peter!

Vielleicht kann ich mir dann Pics meines neuen HT und die Peinlichkeit einer Veröffentlichung in diesem Thread sparen. Hab z.B. 100mm vorne und weniger als 10cm Überhöhung...


----------



## 007ike (23. Mai 2005)

Clemens schrieb:
			
		

> *Pefro*
> 
> 
> dann mal rauss damit Peter!
> ...



Immer Cool und her mit den Fotos!


----------



## Plasmo (23. Mai 2005)

zedd33 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Dædalus
> 
> jepp fahr mit Bärentatzen komm mit den Klickies nich klar, vergess immer was beim anhalten . Aber vielleicht lern ich das noch irgendwann höhö
> 
> ...



Einen S-Works Rahmen, XTR etc. Alles vom feinsten aber die übelsten Touri-Hobby-Oma-Pedalen Namens Bärentatzen. 
Also, nix für ungut aber da ist das Geld doch wohl falsch angelegt.

Das geht ja mal garnicht!!! 

Gruss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checky (23. Mai 2005)

Plasmo schrieb:
			
		

> Einen S-Works Rahmen, XTR etc. Alles vom feinsten aber die übelsten Touri-Hobby-Oma-Pedalen Namens Bärentatzen.
> Also, nix für ungut aber da ist das Geld doch wohl falsch angelegt.
> 
> Das geht ja mal garnicht!!!
> ...



sehe ich auch so (es sind ja noch nicht mal Bärentatzen).
Unmengen an Geld ins Bike gesteckt & nicht in der Lage wirklich mit dem Material (bis auf die Pedalen) umzugehen.
Sorry, aber meine Meinung.


----------



## JoeDesperado (23. Mai 2005)

dazu noch mitglied im racing-team   
prinzipiell ist's mir ja egal was jmd mit seinem bike anfängt bzw wie er's ausstattet (geht mich ja auch nichts an!), aber als mitglied des racing-teams mit bärentatzen zu fahren, find ich...nun ja...interessant  bitte um aufklärung!


----------



## MOHTman (23. Mai 2005)

oooh, ich wusste gar nich das es verboten ist mit weniger als 10cm sattelüberhöhung, ohne klickies und mit mehr als 80mm federweg am ht durch den wald zu fahren...oh mann jungs, ich schäme mich ja sooooo dolle!!!!!!!!


----------



## Col. Kurtz (23. Mai 2005)

...aber das schlimmste sind ja nicht mal die pedale sondern die garantiert absolut race-untauglichen schlappen, die sie zu bewegen versuchen!


----------



## Schafschützer (23. Mai 2005)

Also, ab jetzt muß jeder, der in diesem Thread posten will, als erstes den Satz schreiben:" Ich poste jetzt in den *Cross-Country-Kunstwerke*-Thread."

Es gibt nunmal kein CC-Kunstwerke mit Bärentatzen. Van Goch hat auch nicht nach Zahlen gemalt. Ich stelle mein Stevens-M8 eben nicht hier rein, weil es ein Rad von der Stange ist. (Wenn ich in zwei Jahren alle beweglichen Teile ausgetauscht habe, sieht das wieder anders aus.  )

Ich will jetzt wieder schöne Bilder sehen.


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## Clemens (23. Mai 2005)

@MODTman

brauchst Dich nicht zu schämen - nur den Sattel immer schön waagerecht ausrichten.. über die Bärentatzen können wir danach immer noch lästern!



> Es gibt nunmal kein CC-Kunstwerke mit Bärentatzen. Van Goch hat auch nicht nach Zahlen gemalt.



nicht nach Zahlen, aber im Vollrausch von grünem Absinth und bevor ich mir jetzt den Ohrwatschen abschneide, will ich wieder Bikes sehen...


----------



## der alte ron (23. Mai 2005)

MOHTman schrieb:
			
		

> ...oh mann jungs, ich schäme mich ja sooooo dolle!!!!!!!!


 
Das solltest du auch !


*Mal im ernst ! *
*Meint ihr nicht das dieser thread so langsam wieder richtig böse entartet ?*
*Leute , entweder - oder :*
*Entweder ihr grenzt von vornherein die auswahl an Bikes hier nach bestimmten , rel . starren Kriterien ein - so wie ich das mal vorgeschlagen habe und alle dann geheult haben - und tragt die Konsequenz , das hier kaum noch was gepostet wird !*
*Oder ihr lasst alle Räder , die nicht in die DDD-Ecke reinpassen zu und hört mit dem rumgestänkere auf !*
*Entweder jeder bekommt seine Nische (was ich mitlerweile für eine schlechte Idee halte)*
*oder wir bleiben alle an einem Tisch sitzen !*
*Weil eben fast alles CC ist , ... so wie FR oder weiß der Geier sonst noch .*
*Und dieses hochnäsige rumgelästere , halbscharig getarnt hinter irgendwelchen Smileys unterbleibt dann bitte !*

*Ich kann auch nicht verstehen das sich keiner der Forumsbetreiber hier mal blicken lässt , nicht um zu löschen , sonndern um moderierend*
*einzugreifen und dran ( auch imeigenen Interesse !!) zu erinnern , wozu ein solches Forum da ist .*
*Den was hier , und z.T. auch im Tech Talk und manche seiner Unterforen abläuft , hat mit einer Community überhaupt nichts mehr zu tun .*
*Das ist ganz einfach nur noch die ganz normale deutsche , spießbürgerliche Besserwisserei und Intolleranz !*

Ciao , nikolay


----------



## Principia (23. Mai 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich kann auch nicht verstehen das sich keiner der Forumsbetreiber hier mal blicken lässt , nicht um zu löschen , sonndern um moderierend*
> *einzugreifen und dran ( auch imeigenen Interesse !!) zu erinnern , wozu ein solches Forum da ist .*



wir haben schon des öfteren "eingegriffen". was hat sich seit dem geändert? nix. immer wieder das gleiche! 



			
				der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> *Den was hier , und z.T. auch im Tech Talk und manche seiner Unterforen abläuft , hat mit einer Community überhaupt nichts mehr zu tun .*
> *Das ist ganz einfach nur noch die ganz normale deutsche , spießbürgerliche Besserwisserei und Intolleranz !*
> Ciao , nikolay



sorry nikolay, aber wir können leider keine hunderte von threads am tag durchlesen und nach verletzungen der forenregeln ausschau halten. (ich pers. bin tagsüber schon viel zulange online) wenn euch was auffällt: pm, mail an den zuständigen mod, oder einen s-mod, oder das --> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (beitrag melden) letzteres wird zudem sehr wenig genutzt! 
die _community_ wird halt immer größer. und das dies auch pappnasen und idioten anlockt, die meinen solch ein forum sei ein rechtsfreier raum zum "die saurauslassen", ist wohl die logische konsequenz. das muss ich in letzter zeit leider vermehrt feststellen! und: die besserwisserei wirst du bei einem solchen forum niemals _einstellen_ können.


----------



## Principia (23. Mai 2005)

um nochmal aufs eigentliche thema zurück zukommen:
diskutieren über sinn oder unsinn mancher teile könnt ihr im techtalk. bitte nutzt diesen thread um eure bikes *(definition: siehe titel)* zu präsentieren. danke!


ps. ich fände es schade, wenn der thread nach fast *4jahren* geschlossen würde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checky (23. Mai 2005)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> ps. ich fände es schade, wenn der thread nach fast *4jahren* geschlossen würde!



sorry, 
ich nicht (ist mir echt wurscht), da der Thread nix mehr mit dem zu tun hat wofür er eröffnet wurde (& eben die wenigsten Bikes wirklich XC-Kunstwerke sind).
Demnächst werden hier Bikes mit Ständern, Lichtanlagen oder Einkaufskörbchen gepostet ....

Ne Umbenennung in "Eure MTB's" würde die Sache vielleicht treffender titulieren (hätte dann aber nix mehr mit XC zu tun ... aber da waren wir ja schon mal).


----------



## Running Man (23. Mai 2005)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> ps. ich fände es schade, wenn der thread nach fast *4jahren* geschlossen würde!




Schliessen des Threads ist natürlich die einfachste Vorgehensweise und wurde ja auch schon so von Dir gehandhabt. Wie schon vorgeschlagen als "Moderator" die Sache zu moderieren scheint einfach zuviel verlangt. Wenn es bedingt durch das Forumswachstum an "Personal" mangelt, sollte man dieses vielleicht aufstocken. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es hier an "Nachwuchs" mangelt. 


Running


----------



## roadrunner_gs (23. Mai 2005)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> wir haben schon des öfteren "eingegriffen". was hat sich seit dem geändert? nix. immer wieder das gleiche!



Stimmt. 



			
				Principia schrieb:
			
		

> sorry nikolay, aber wir können leider keine hunderte von threads am tag durchlesen und nach verletzungen der forenregeln ausschau halten. (ich pers. bin tagsüber schon viel zulange online) Ich auch! wenn euch was auffällt: pm, mail an den zuständigen mod, oder einen s-mod, oder das -->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Melde ja auch schon oft genug Mumpitz, aber manchmal ist es echt zuviel und man streckt die Segel, ist ja halt kein "Profi"Beruf sondern etwas was man nebenher macht, stimmt es? 



			
				Principia schrieb:
			
		

> die _community_ wird halt immer größer. und das dies auch pappnasen und idioten anlockt, die meinen solch ein forum sei ein rechtsfreier raum zum "die saurauslassen", ist wohl die logische konsequenz. das muss ich in letzter zeit leider vermehrt feststellen!



 Einer davon ist wohl ein "Autohasser"? 



			
				Principia schrieb:
			
		

> und: die besserwisserei wirst du bei einem solchen forum niemals _einstellen_ können.



Stimmt, macht aber oftmals etwas Spaß.

ONTOPIC: Demnächst - falls es hier nicht gelöscht wird, da schon zu oft vorhanden  - packe ich meine definitv letzte Ausbaustufe meines Rades hier rein, aber etwas Geduld ist noch vonnöten - falls es überhaupt jemanden interessiert.

Was CC angeht: Das hat nicht nur etwas mit Wettbewerb zu tun.
Was Kunstwerk angeht: Dem einen Gefällt Lucas Cranach d.Ä. und dem anderen halt Bauhaus. Da wird man wohl nie auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen.


----------



## MOHTman (23. Mai 2005)

oh mann, da hamwer wieder was losgetreten. nenene...
ich dachte mir nur: "der thread heist ja nicht eure RACEGESCHOSSE...". 


übrigens: ich hab keine überhöhung, da sattelstütze zu kurz - ne neue is aber schon bestellt


----------



## felixthewolf (23. Mai 2005)

OK, dann wird nun mal eingegriffen.

der Thread wird nicht geschlossen, das wäre viel zu schade!

dafür herrscht hier ab jetzt Ordnung!   

ich bin ja nun seit Anfang an bei diesem Thread dabei und behaupte nun einfach mal unterscheiden zu können, welche Bikes hier vollgesabberte Tastaturen und welche eigntlich nur Konfliktpotenzal für diesen Thread darstellen.

§1 das heißt zum einen: Kriterien für die zu postenden Bikes

§1.1. gemäss dem Titel sollten hier nur *CC-Kunstwerke * gepostet werden.

§1.2 - Cross Country artfremde Bikes wie ein Tourenfully mit 13kg will hier wohl niemand sehen

§1.3 - ein spezielles Aufgebot der "Style-Polizei" wird Vergehen wie: 

§1.3.1 - Bärentatzen-Pedale
§1.3.2 - langhubige Federung
§1.3.3 - unsinnige Anbauten
§1.3.4 - Barends an Rizerbars
§1.3.5 - und sonstige Schweinereinen 

im Bereich Cross Country rigeros abstrafen  


§2 - zum andren der Diskusions und Techtalkprävention

§2.1. - Kritik ist ausdrücklich gewünscht, sowohl positive als auch negative

§2.1.1 - Kritik muss begründet sein, es wird nicht grundlos rumgepöbelt

§2.2 - Tech-Talk findet hier nicht statt, dafür gibts die passenden Unterforen

§2.2.1 - dringende technische fragen sind bitte per PM oder im Tech-Talk zu klären
§2.2.2 - Fragen nach bezugsquellen und günstigen angeboten ebenfalls wie in 2.2.1


das wars eigentlich schon! 

dann wünsche ich uns allen viel spass mit vielen geilen *CC*-bikes!!!

PS:wir mods behalten uns vor nicht passende räder aus diesem thread zu entfernen. dies werden wir nicht kommentarlos tun, solltest du dein bike hier plötzlich nicht mehr wiederfinden, erhällst du in kürze eine PM von ums in der wir zur "disqalifikation" stellung nehmen werden (dies geschieht so diskret, um seitenfüllenden diskusionen direkt im thread aus dem weg zu gehen)


----------



## Keili (23. Mai 2005)

Schluss mit dem Geschwafel im meinem Lieblingsthread ausserhalb des Ssp Forums.
Hier mein schönstes Kunstwerk. Wiegt 8,0 Kilo und erfüllt keines der oben genannten Ausschlusskriterien.







Sobald ich ein Bild vom Brodie in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe (7,8k) habe gibts das hier auch. Jedenfalls solange sich die Gesetze von Felix nicht ändern.

Grüße
Keili


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (23. Mai 2005)

wäre es nicht angebracht, den thread zu bereinigen um aufzuzeigen, daß eigentlich nur posts mit bildern gewollt sind? der ein oder andere kommentar ist ja o.k., aber hier sind ja teilweise seiten ohne ein einziges bild dabei...

p.s. fangt´ mit dem post löschen doch am besten mit meinem an    

p.ss. über kunst brauchen wir uns nicht zu streiten - daher brauchen wir auch diesbezüglich keine regeln aufzustellen.


----------



## Fat_Tony (23. Mai 2005)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> Schluss mit dem Geschwafel im meinem Lieblingsthread ausserhalb des Ssp Forums.
> Hier mein schönstes Kunstwerk. Wiegt 8,0 Kilo und erfüllt keines der oben genannten Ausschlusskriterien.
> 
> (............................................)
> ...



Die Rahmenfarbe ist wirklich schön, aber der Sattel passt irgendwie nicht zum Bike ansonsten find ich es


----------



## pueftel (23. Mai 2005)

..da mein feuerrotes CC-Projekt wohl erst in dieser Woche fertig wird ist zur Zeit mein "Wohnzimmerschmuck" zur Fahrmaschine mutiert! Da wir ja gerade Kunstwerke neu definiert haben, passt es ganz gut hierher. Wenn es mal aufhört zu regnen gibt es auch noch ein Foto im Einsatzoutfit(egg beater u. Flaschenhalter)!

@Keili: Kunstwerk  


Frank


----------



## powderJO (23. Mai 2005)

bezugnehmend auf das eigentlich sehr schöne bike von keili: sind starrgabeln und singlespeedster überhaupt voll cc-race tauglich? oder sollten wir das nicht unter punkt 223 ebenfalls aufnehmen in die verbotsliste ...


kopfschüttelnd, jörg


----------



## Keili (23. Mai 2005)

um dich jetzt komplett zu bestätigen. Das Ding ist sogar fixed. D.H. kein Freilauf. Vor rund nem 3/4 Jahr hat der phaty hier schonmal diverse Ssp Kunstwerke gepostet und die wurden alle für OT befunden.
Außerdem fahr ich so Rennen. Mein Brodie ist auch fixed und wurde dieses Jahr schon über die 80km 200hm im Kellerwald getrieben. Klar für CC is es nix aber Marathonkunstwerke mit Rohloffnaben sind ja auch erlaubt. 
Keine Diskusion! Wenns nicht passt soll der Felix es einfach löschen.
Edith sagt:Ach ja und Starrgabeln sind mal sowas von CC!

Keili


----------



## pefro (23. Mai 2005)

Clemens schrieb:
			
		

> *Pefro*
> 
> 
> dann mal rauss damit Peter!
> ...



Warum bin ich mir gerade bei Dir sicher, das Du Dein neues Hardtail nicht mit Ständer, Bärentatzen, Katzenaugen oder Freeride Gabel aufbaust und es deswegen sehr gut hier reinpassen wird?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## [email protected] (23. Mai 2005)

Warum darf man CC oder Marathon nicht mit Bärentatzen fahren?
Bob "Bobke" Roll ist zumindest bis 1997 mit einen Proflex Flexstem und Starrgabel Downhill gefahren.1992 wurde das Red Bull Team zweiter bei einen Rennradrennen - mit einen Mountainbike.Jedem das seine,mir das Beste.


----------



## Keili (23. Mai 2005)

Klappe halten und Bilder posten! Klärt das per PN oder mach halt nen neuen Faden "Was genau ist ein CC Bike" auf.
Ich hab noch ein aktuelles Bild von meiem Racebike gefunden:






Na ja fast aktuell. Jetzt sind noch Look 4x4 dran.

Keili


----------



## Lord Helmchen (23. Mai 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Eine "normale" 100mm-Gabel hat eine Bauhöhe von 470mm.
> Eine Duke hat bei 100mm schon 480mm.
> Eine Psylo hat bei 100mm ~485-490mm.
> Noch Fragen?



naja, man sollte zumindest bei der U-Turn Version bedenken dass die Federwegsangabe nicht stimmt. Meine Duke SL 2004 macht statt 108mm 115 bis Anschlag. Praktisch nutzt sie 108-110 ohne durchzuschlagen.

Bedingt dadurch ist der Wert um ein paar Milimeter verschoben, bedingt durch die hohe Krone ist sie aber immer immer noch nicht die kürzeste.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## der alte ron (23. Mai 2005)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> wir haben schon des öfteren "eingegriffen". was hat sich seit dem geändert? nix. immer wieder das gleiche! ...
> 
> ... und: die besserwisserei wirst du bei einem solchen forum niemals _einstellen_ können.


 


Stimmt , den das Forum ist auch nur ein Spiegel dessen , was in der realen Welt mit den Leuten passiert ! Nicht mehr , aber leider auch nicht weniger !
Michael , mein Eindruck ist zur Zeit der , das man eben keine 100-derte von beiträgen gerade hier lesen muß um zu dem Schuß zu kommen ! Meine Worte waren aber auch eher an Rickman und Thomas gerichtet .

@Felix , ich würde stat zu reglementieren , erlich gesagt den thread öffnen und das "Kunstwerk" aus dem Titel nehmen . "Eure CC-Bikes" wäre der größte Gefallen , den man dieser Galerie tun könnte .
Genau das wird schon seit über 5000 beiträgen getan und so sollte wir es auch lassen ! Vielfalt ist das beste , was uns hier passieren kann ! Auch wenn sie Bärentatzenpedale beinhaltet .
That's mountain biking , oder ?!


nikolay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zedd33 (23. Mai 2005)

Mahlzeit 

ich nochmal wem das Teil von mir nicht gefällt muss es sich ja nich anschauen . Mir gefällts auch wenn die Pedalen absolut nicht passen aber Knete war zum Zeitpunkt des Fotos alle und die hatte ich noch rumliegen. Bin derzeit noch auf der Suche nach Neuen, aber werden wohl wieder Plattform verbaut werden weil mir die am besten liegen. Zumindest ist das Bike so aufgebaut wie ich es haben wollte hab mir auch die Mühe gemacht meine Laufräder selber zu bauen und Reifen sind auch schon wieder andere drann.

bye zedd 

PS: Barends auch pöp


----------



## pefro (23. Mai 2005)

Chris Chance schrieb:
			
		

> Warum darf man CC oder Marathon nicht mit Bärentatzen fahren?



Fahren darf jeder alles, das ist doch völlig klar. Aber wenn jemand mit der Intention "CC Kunstwerk" nen Thread aufmacht, dann will er halt keine sehen - so einfach ists. Und nein, das hat auch nix mit der Deutschen Bevölkerung oder Besserwisserei zu tun.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## mete (24. Mai 2005)

So, da das, für mich, schönste Rad bis jetzt ein SSP war, will ich mal die Reihe nahtlos weiterführen, noch ist es ja nicht verboten , Singlespeedtaugliche 10Kg.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (24. Mai 2005)

Da weiß ich ja gar nicht, ob ich davon Augenkrebs bekommen soll, oder ob die Farbgebung nicht schon wieder geil ist.


----------



## mete (24. Mai 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Da weiß ich ja gar nicht, ob ich davon Augenkrebs bekommen soll, oder ob die Farbgebung nicht schon wieder geil ist.



Das sei jedem selbst überlassen, fand es am Anfang auch gewöhnungsbedürftig. Statt der schwarzen, sind jetzt wieder polierte Syncros- Sachen dran, passt doch besser zum Rad.


----------



## checky (24. Mai 2005)

Nach welchem Standard ist denn die Discaufnahme des Rahmens ? 
Und dann noch auf beiden Seiten  habe ich ja noch nie gesehen


----------



## Clemens (24. Mai 2005)

Die Federgabel erinnert mich fatal an meine allererste Gabel annotuck 1993 in einem Koga Miyata Trailrunner - rein rauss gleich schnell und alles nur mit Gummi. Nur habe ich das Ding etwas pinker in Erinnerung. 

@checky

erinnert mich an einen Thread im Fatmodulforum - nur hat da einer die Befestigungslöcher für das Schutzblech auf der rechten Seite gesucht, links waren ja zwei


----------



## roadrunner_gs (24. Mai 2005)

Clemens schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> erinnert mich an einen Thread im Fatmodulforum - nur hat da einer die Befestigungslöcher für das Schutzblech auf der rechten Seite gesucht, links waren ja zwei



Echt kein Scherz: Ein Freund von mir kam auf die selbe Idee als er eine länger Tour [~1500km durch Deutschland mit dem Rad] unternehmen wollte. Habe ihn dann dezent auf die Verwendung von Disc-Bremsen hingewiesen.


----------



## mete (24. Mai 2005)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> Nach welchem Standard ist denn die Discaufnahme des Rahmens ?
> Und dann noch auf beiden Seiten  habe ich ja noch nie gesehen



Naja, Du wirst wohl kaum einen Stahlrahmen Anfang/ Mitte der 90er finden, wo die Dinger fehlen, war vorher Stadtschlampe, darum habe ich's dran gelassen. Die Gabel ist nur von außen "alt" und funktioniert besser als ne SID


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checky (24. Mai 2005)

mete schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, Du wirst wohl kaum einen Stahlrahmen Anfang/ Mitte der 90er finden, wo die Dinger fehlen, war vorher Stadtschlampe, darum habe ich's dran gelassen.


Doch, das war aber meist den Topmodellen vorbehalten. Ich hatte mal nen Heavy Tools Stahlrahmen & der war nicht beöst.
Aber annem klassiker gehören die schon irgendwie dazu, haste ja recht.


----------



## Olllli (24. Mai 2005)

Mein momentanes Lieblingsbike:











Die Pedale müssen noch getauscht werden und die Bremse eingestellt.


Gruß, Olllli


----------



## roadrunner_gs (24. Mai 2005)

Ampelhasser schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> hier mein neu aufgebautes No Saint
> 
> ...



Den hätte ich heute fast überfahren, oder er mich? 
Ich muss sagen, in echt sieht das Rad noch besser aus als auf dem Foto, da die verschiedenen Grautöne doch eher gleich sind.
Erkannt habe ich das Rad natürlich woran? Richtig, am Brakebooster.


----------



## Ampelhasser (24. Mai 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Den hätte ich heute fast überfahren, oder er mich?



Hi roadrunner, ja wat für ein Zufall, oder Berlin ist eben doch ein Dorf 
Mal schauen wann es mit einer "Bornmann Bike" Tour klappt

Gruß

Jens


----------



## FeierFox (25. Mai 2005)

Ampelhasser schrieb:
			
		

> Mal schauen wann es mit einer "Bornmann Bike" Tour klappt



am 5.6. oder am 12.6 gehts im Grunewald wieder rund
 

J:H


----------



## der alte ron (25. Mai 2005)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> Klappe halten und Bilder posten!
> Na ja fast aktuell. Jetzt sind noch Look 4x4 dran.
> 
> Keili


 
Man , ist das krass ! 
Ein gefixter Mountainspeeder und da wo er steht ist es dem Anschein nach recht hügelig .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keili (25. Mai 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Man , ist das krass !
> Ein gefixter Mountainspeeder und da wo er steht ist es dem Anschein nach recht hügelig .



 

Ich fahre nurnoch fixied weils mir am meisten Spass bringt!
Die Heftigste Geschichte mit dem Teil war die 80km Runde beim Kellerwald Marathon. Ich war zwar mit Fünf Stunden *******langsam aber ich habe überlebt!
Hier bei Darmstadt hat meine Standartrunde so gut 50km bei 1200hm.

Keili


----------



## Schafschützer (25. Mai 2005)

Jetzt wird das hier auch noch zum fit****er-poser-thread.

Ab in eure Ecke, ich will Bilder sehen!


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## Hugo (25. Mai 2005)

sorry jungs für offtopic aber @keili
du kommst aus darmstadt? wenn'd ma lust auf n rünchen hast meld dich ma per pm

@mete
was issn das fürn rahmen...hinterbau aus stahl glaubich sofort, aber das vordere rahmendreieck, insbesondere im steuerrohrbereich sieht schon bissi komisch aus  
sind das campakurbeln?


----------



## mete (25. Mai 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> @mete
> was issn das fürn rahmen...hinterbau aus stahl glaubich sofort, aber das vordere rahmendreieck, insbesondere im steuerrohrbereich sieht schon bissi komisch aus
> sind das campakurbeln?



Habe ich ehrlich gesagt auch keine Ahnung, verkauft wurde er mir als Cadex (CFM4), ist aber keiner, ich tippe auf einen 95er Speedfire "irgendwas", Hauptrohre sind aus Carbon; ja es sind Campa- Record Kurbeln, die sind dezent und haben wenigstens keine unschönen Aufnahmen fürs kleine KB, waren dazu noch recht günstig, bis jetzt keine Negativerfahrung im Gelände. nur ob des großen Lochkreises kann ich nicht mal schnell ein kleineres Blatt draufmachen.


----------



## kdanny1 (25. Mai 2005)

mete schrieb:
			
		

> So, da das, für mich, schönste Rad bis jetzt ein SSP war, will ich mal die Reihe nahtlos weiterführen, noch ist es ja nicht verboten , Singlespeedtaugliche 10Kg.


cooles teil....


----------



## der alte ron (26. Mai 2005)

@mete , bitte , bitte bau da doch ein starrgäbelchen ein !
Das Rad wird immer schöner , wirklich !


----------



## Edith L. (26. Mai 2005)

mete schrieb:
			
		

> ....ja es sind Campa- Record Kurbeln, die sind dezent und haben wenigstens keine unschönen Aufnahmen fürs kleine KB,...


Top, der Kurbelbereich sieht wirklich herrlich aufgeräumt und filigran aus!


----------



## HILLKILLER (26. Mai 2005)

Hi,
und damit zurück in die Gegenwart...  
Hab heute mal wieder etwas gebastelt, da ich einen neuen Rahmen bekommen habe.
Änderungen sind noch fällig.
Da es sich mit Fußumwerfer auf dauer nicht so toll macht.  
(Hat Jemand ne Race Face XY Stütze in 31.6 rumliegen -> PM)




Durch klicken  wird das Bild größer, wirklich.

HK


----------



## X$47=[]Ö39 (26. Mai 2005)

Nette Sattelüberhöhung haste da... 

Das sind ja bestimmt mal 15-20cm. Also 5cm sind ja ok, die fahr ich selbst, aber sooo viel?


----------



## HILLKILLER (26. Mai 2005)

Sieht schlimmer aus als es ist.
Es sind nur ca. 10cm, aber der Lenker baut mir noch deutlich zu hoch, sprich wird sicher richtung 15cm gehen. Aber wenn man die Black auf 120mm nuddelt das isses auch nimmer so schlimm.

HK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HoHo (26. Mai 2005)

Na dann will ich auch mal mein Fahrrad zeigen.








HoHo


----------



## Hugo (26. Mai 2005)

da hätt ich ne bitte.
bidlergrösse limitiern....mich persöhnl. stäörrt zwar nur das scrollen, aber es soll immer noch leute mit ISDN oder sogar modem geben...für die wird das dann richtig teuer  

find das rad chique und hab gleich ma ne frage....an dem vorbau...is das so ausgespart oder hast du da hand angelegt?(ich mein die klemmung der gabel)


----------



## toschi (26. Mai 2005)

mete schrieb:
			
		

> ...So, da das, für mich, schönste Rad... Singlespeedtaugliche 10Kg.


Mete wie läuft denn das mit der Kettenspannung bei deinem Bike, ist da ein exentrisches Innenlager drin?


----------



## mete (27. Mai 2005)

toschi schrieb:
			
		

> Mete wie läuft denn das mit der Kettenspannung bei deinem Bike, ist da ein exentrisches Innenlager drin?



Nö, Ich hatte eine Übersetzung festgelegt, bei der es fast gepasst hatte (Neue Kette, war ca. 1/4 Glied zu kurz), dann eine neue Kette gefahren, bis sie sich fast nicht mehr gelängt hat (ca. 250 km) und jetzt passt es so und die Kettenspannung hat sich die letzten 500Km auch nicht merklich geändert. Man kann das auch irgendwie ausrechnen, dass es genau passt, aber dann macht einem die Kettenlängung meist einen Strich durch die Rechnung.

@ Ron: Starrgabel hatte ich schon überlegt, aber Pace RC 31 will ich nicht, suche aber irgendwas Ähnliches, Switchblade- mässiges (Pace RC 30, aber woher?), weil ich die Optik der Starrgabeln mit gebogenen Rohren nicht mag, wenn mir mal was übern Weg läuft, kommt vielleicht eine rein.

@ hoho: sehr schön


----------



## HoHo (27. Mai 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> find das rad chique und hab gleich ma ne frage....an dem vorbau...is das so ausgespart oder hast du da hand angelegt?(ich mein die klemmung der gabel)



Ne ne, ich feil doch nicht an nem Vorbau rum, ist ganz original so von Tune.

Die Pace wird allerdings nächste Woche durch ne Fox ersetzt. 

HoHo


----------



## cluso (27. Mai 2005)

HoHo schrieb:
			
		

> Ne ne, ich feil doch nicht an nem Vorbau rum, ist ganz original so von Tune.
> 
> Die Pace wird allerdings nächste Woche durch ne Fox ersetzt.
> 
> HoHo




Feines Rad! Gefällt mir sehr.

Die roten Hopes sind ja mal klasse.

Gruß

cluso


----------



## pueftel (27. Mai 2005)

Hallo, 

hier kommt ein Foto von meinem neue Rad. Fehlen tun noch Bar Ends und die Plugs von Specialized. 9.79Kg.

Rahmen: S-works 05
Gabelace
LRS  : MavicX618Ceramic/Hügi240
Walzen: Larsen TT 2.35
Bremse: Sram 9.0/Love Levers
Schaltung: Sram X0
Kurbel/Umw.: XT
Stütze: Thomson
Vorbau: MOOTS
Sattel: Flite EVO carbon
Steuersatz: WTB gg
Lenker: specialized carbon













Frank


----------



## mikeonbike (27. Mai 2005)

pueftel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hier kommt ein Foto von meinem neue Rad. Fehlen tun noch Bar Ends und die Plugs von Specialized. 9.79Kg.
> 
> ...



sehr schöner aufbau... nicht alltäglich, dafür aber sinnig. nur die walzen... 2,35 larsens? gewichtsmässig wären mir die jenseits von gut und böse... die 2,1 variante könnte ich eher nachvollziehen...

by the way - ist der moots vorbau von der verdrehsteifigkeit her vergleichbar mit einem wcs oder f99 oder eher weicher?

gruss mike


----------



## pueftel (27. Mai 2005)

@mikeonbike

Rahmen und Gabel sind ja nicht gerade als Komfortwunder bekannt. Da kamen die Larsen TT gerade recht(großes Luftvolumen, breit und gnädiges Profil). Und mal ehrlich: schon wieder Racing Ralph? Das mit dem Gewicht ist natürlich auch ein Argument aber eben nur eins 
Den MOOTS-Vorbau finde ich einfach nur schön. Nachteile gegenüber einem WCS konnte ich noch keine feststellen(mal abgesehen von der Lenkerklenmmung). Evtl. wirkt sich aber die Länge von 140mm ein wenig negativ auf die von Dir angesprochene Verdrehsteifigkeit aus?! 

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (27. Mai 2005)

hier auch noch mal mein kunstwerk, dann habe ich es wahrscheinlich wirklich überall gezeigt   

8,8 kg incl. rohloff und dicken reifen:


----------



## mikeonbike (27. Mai 2005)

pueftel schrieb:
			
		

> @mikeonbike
> 
> Rahmen und Gabel sind ja nicht gerade als Komfortwunder bekannt. Da kamen die Larsen TT gerade recht(großes Luftvolumen, breit und gnädiges Profil). Und mal ehrlich: schon wieder Racing Ralph? Das mit dem Gewicht ist natürlich auch ein Argument aber eben nur eins
> Den MOOTS-Vorbau finde ich einfach nur schön. Nachteile gegenüber einem WCS konnte ich noch keine feststellen(mal abgesehen von der Lenkerklenmmung). Evtl. wirkt sich aber die Länge von 140mm ein wenig negativ auf die von Dir angesprochene Verdrehsteifigkeit aus?!
> ...



jupp, ich versteh, was du meinst... ich alter sack fahre den rr mittlerweile auch in 2,25"... auf dem ersatzlaufradsatz ist allerdings der larsen tt in 2,1" drauf. im gegensatz zur ust-version ist der aber deutlich schmäler...

die frage zum vorbau war mehr allgemeiner natur, weil ich vom rabbit cycles schon sehr, sehr weiche (angebliche) edelvorbauten in den fingern hatte. von den moots-parts selber bin ich eigentlich ziemlich überzeugt... (siehe sattelstütze an meinem xtc). der vorbau, allerdings in 120, würde meinem rad natürlich auch sehr gut stehen...   

gestern in garmisch habe ich im übrigen ein mädel gesehen, die war auf einem moots incl. vorbau und sattelstütze unterwegs... edel, edel...

gruss mike


----------



## der alte ron (27. Mai 2005)

HoHo schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann will ich auch mal mein Fahrrad zeigen.
> HoHo


 
Du hast es drauf !!


----------



## Hugo (27. Mai 2005)

mete schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, Ich hatte eine Übersetzung festgelegt, bei der es fast gepasst hatte (Neue Kette, war ca. 1/4 Glied zu kurz), dann eine neue Kette gefahren, bis sie sich fast nicht mehr gelängt hat (ca. 250 km) und jetzt passt es so und die Kettenspannung hat sich die letzten 500Km auch nicht merklich geändert. Man kann das auch irgendwie ausrechnen, dass es genau passt, aber dann macht einem die Kettenlängung meist einen Strich durch die Rechnung.
> 
> @ Ron: Starrgabel hatte ich schon überlegt, aber Pace RC 31 will ich nicht, suche aber irgendwas Ähnliches, Switchblade- mässiges (Pace RC 30, aber woher?), weil ich die Optik der Starrgabeln mit gebogenen Rohren nicht mag, wenn mir mal was übern Weg läuft, kommt vielleicht eine rein.
> 
> @ hoho: sehr schön



hat es da nicht ma was von syncros gegeben gehabt?
so vor 100 jahren oder so....mir dünkt da was, bin mir aber nicht mehr 100%ig sicher.
sah aus wie ne kronde der Mag21 und dann eben zwei schwarze beinchen mit syncros aufschrift drauf


----------



## Principia (30. Mai 2005)

*adrenalin* schrieb:
			
		

> ... dann habe ich es wahrscheinlich wirklich überall gezeigt  ...



ist ja auch sehenswert!


----------



## rkersten (30. Mai 2005)

Da wir gerade bei schicken Quantec Rädern sind ... hier mein aktuelles. Geändert haben sich Schaltzüge, Kassette ... und die Sattelhöhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilrogi (1. Juni 2005)

So, meine Marathon-Waffe hat einige Updates erhalten, die da wären:
- Fox F100RLC bei guter Gelegenheit durch Terralogic ersetzt.
- Magura Marta-Gedöhns gegen Avid Juicy Five ersetzt.
- Sattel durch leichteren ersetzt.

Noch fehlt:
- "Sommerbereifung" IRC Mythos und Latexschläuche

Grüsse Evilrogi


----------



## Leinetiger (2. Juni 2005)

So, heute erst mal die schöne Sattelstütze bekommen und nen Stück edler geworden 
Einige fragen sich vielleicht, warum nicht in silber... Aber schwarz gefällt mir besser und der Rahmen wird nicht mehr lange der gleiche bleiben 

Die Tage kommt noch nen SLR XC Sattel dazu...


----------



## zedd33 (2. Juni 2005)

na gut nu ich auch noch mal hab nur 3 Sachen an meinem Bike seit dem letzten Bild abgeändert mal schauen wer's merkt. Und ob nu auch wieder was gefunden wird was nich passt oder sch..... aussieht   





bye zedd


----------



## felixthewolf (2. Juni 2005)

so jungs, es reicht, der tread ist vorrübergehend wegen aufräumarbeiten geschlossen.

wieso könnt ihr nicht einfach mal aufhören immer rumzudiskutieren?!

--closed--


----------



## felixthewolf (4. Juni 2005)

so, nun habe ich hier mal etwas aufgeräumt

die tatasache,dass ich hier 1,5 seiten kindergarten gelöscht habe bestätigten mir, dass das corratec kein kunstwerk ist.
deswegn ist es und auch alle darauf bezogenen antworten verschwunden.

und nun weiter mit den bildern.

--opened--

gruss, felix


----------



## roadrunner_gs (4. Juni 2005)

Dann mache ich mal weiter...


----------



## Running Man (4. Juni 2005)

@roadrunner

Deine Bilder werden immer besser  , deine Bikes sind es schon.

Gruß, Running


----------



## Nihil Baxter (4. Juni 2005)

Ein weiser Entschluss, hier mal ein wenig zu selektieren. Um das Niveau ein wenig nach oben zu bewegen, hier ein Pic von meinem Blizzard.


----------



## customracer (4. Juni 2005)

ich hoffe mein's darf hier noch mit rein  , sind ne menge geile Bike's hier  
ich würde gerne noch mehr sehen  

weiter so...


----------



## Wald-Schrat (4. Juni 2005)

customracer schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe mein's darf hier noch mit rein



Wieso nicht   

Sieht richtig geil racig aus find ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixthewolf (4. Juni 2005)

customracer schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe mein's darf hier noch mit rein  , sind ne menge geile Bike's hier
> ich würde gerne noch mehr sehen
> 
> weiter so...



der lenkwinkel sieht untypisch flach aus...

antwort A: das liegt am foto  [ ] 

antwort B: das ist ein alter GT der nicht für solch lange gabeln gebaut wurde [ ]

bitte ankreuzen 

gruss, felix


----------



## Cromm (4. Juni 2005)

Hier das erste. Fortsetzung folgt.


----------



## customracer (4. Juni 2005)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> der lenkwinkel sieht untypisch flach aus...
> 
> antwort A: das liegt am foto  [ X]
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

vielleicht liegt's auch an der Lenker/Vorbau Kombi, die habe ich umgebaut.
Vorher 120 mm Vorbau und Flatty jetzt 110 mm und Rizer, lässt sich richtig gut heizen


----------



## BiermannFreund (4. Juni 2005)

Seeeeeehr Nice Cromm 
Das gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut!


----------



## Cromm (4. Juni 2005)

Danke, Danke.
 Mietschulden, leerer Kühlschrank, Ehekrach ... alles vergessen.


----------



## customracer (4. Juni 2005)

BiermannFreund schrieb:
			
		

> Seeeeeehr Nice Cromm
> Das gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut!



   
davon träum ich immer, schönes Bike


----------



## roadrunner_gs (4. Juni 2005)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> der lenkwinkel sieht untypisch flach aus...
> 
> antwort A: das liegt am foto  [ ]
> 
> ...



antwort A: das liegt am foto [X]
antwort B: das ist ein alter GT der nicht für solch lange gabeln gebaut wurde [ ]

Diese Verzerrung tritt bei Weitwinkelaufnahmen immer auf.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. Juni 2005)

Größere Bilder in meiner Galerie.
Sobald mein Sparstrumpf wieder voll ist, werden die Bremsen gegen Scheiben ersetzt, versprochen.


----------



## BiermannFreund (5. Juni 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!t (5. Juni 2005)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Größere Bilder in meiner Galerie.
> Sobald mein Sparstrumpf wieder voll ist, werden die Bremsen gegen Scheiben ersetzt, versprochen.



sehr schön !


----------



## Cromm (5. Juni 2005)

BiermannFreund schrieb:
			
		

>


Was wiegt's denn?


----------



## Wald-Schrat (5. Juni 2005)

Sattel und Stütze find ich besonders hübsch! Passt perfekt zum restlichen bike   
Was sind n das für Teile?


----------



## BiermannFreund (5. Juni 2005)

Is ne Roox stütze und n Roox Vorbau 
Sattel is n Selle San Marco Era K

Is jetzt das Rad von meinem Chef, war mal alles meines.
Das einzige was mir nicht so gefällt sind die LX Kurbeln aber meine passenden Race Face wollte er net haben 

Gewicht liegt so um die 11,5 Kilo, dank schön stabiler Teile und dem konsequenten nicht aufs Gewicht achten   

Ansonsten find ichs auch sehr nett, hab es nur hergegeben, weil mein nächstes  quasi mein Traumrad wird oder schon halb ist.
Fotos kommen in n paar Wochen


----------



## Cromm (5. Juni 2005)

Uups, da war's weg?! Also nochmal.


----------



## Wald-Schrat (6. Juni 2005)

Das Storck ist ja mal richtig fett!   

Was sind das für Felgen? Und sind die noch in anderen Farben zu haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiermannFreund (6. Juni 2005)

Ich würd gern mal n helleres Bild sehen 
also mal mit blitz oder draußen fotografieren *G*

mit fotonachbearbeitung verfälscht es mir zu dolle


----------



## Cromm (6. Juni 2005)

Wald-Schrat schrieb:
			
		

> Das Storck ist ja mal richtig fett!
> 
> Was sind das für Felgen? Und sind die noch in anderen Farben zu haben?



Die Felgen sind Sun DS1, 32 Loch, 23,4mm breit, geschweißt (DS2 ist gesteckt). Die gibts leider nur in rot oder schwarz. Halten super, und kosten ca. 27,-.
Hab hier im CC-Bereich schon 'ne Frage gestellt, wo's noch farbige bzw eloxierte Teile gibt die was taugen.

Gruß cromm


----------



## Cromm (6. Juni 2005)

BiermannFreund schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd gern mal n helleres Bild sehen
> also mal mit blitz oder draußen fotografieren *G*
> 
> mit fotonachbearbeitung verfälscht es mir zu dolle



Okay, mach ich. Dauert aber 'n paar Minuten. Die Digi-cam hab ich neu. Leider gab's das nötige Fachwissen nicht mit dazu  . Von den meisten Begriffen in der Anleitung hab ich noch nie was gehört.
Werd's schon zurecht fummeln.

Gruß, Helmut Newton (der Zweite)


----------



## Cromm (6. Juni 2005)

So








Blätter werden noch gegen Tune Triebtreter (Carbon) ausgetauscht; wenn die denn mal kommen  









und hier noch die "neue" Anne-Caroline Chausson


----------



## Hugo (6. Juni 2005)

Cromm schrieb:
			
		

> Die Felgen sind Sun DS1, 32 Loch, 23,4mm breit, geschweißt (DS2 ist gesteckt). Die gibts leider nur in rot oder schwarz. Halten super, und kosten ca. 27,-.
> Hab hier im CC-Bereich schon 'ne Frage gestellt, wo's noch farbige bzw eloxierte Teile gibt die was taugen.
> 
> Gruß cromm



meine sind weiss


----------



## Northern lite (6. Juni 2005)

als bekennender Storck-Fan sage ich mal, das Bike ist fast perfekt  

zur absoluten Perfektion fehlt meines Erachtens nur noch ne rote Tune-Stütze und als  Highligt ne schöne Pace-Gabel mit Carboncasting.


----------



## Cromm (6. Juni 2005)

Rahmen: Storck Rebel carbon
Gabel: Fox F80X (2004)
Schaltwerk/Umwerfer/Kasette/Rapidfire: Shimano XTR
Kurbel: Tune
Bremsen: Hope Mini (180/160)
Vorbau: Tune
Lenker: Race Face Next LP carbon
Bar Ends: Tune
Sattelstütze: USE Alien carbon
Sattel: SI SLC
Naben: Chris King
Speichen: DT Swiss
Felgen: Sun DS1
Reifen: Racing Ralph 26x2,25 / Maxxis Xenith 26x1,5


----------



## Cromm (6. Juni 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> meine sind weiss



Goil, wie/wo bekomm ich sowas ???


----------



## [email protected]!t (6. Juni 2005)

Cromm schrieb:
			
		

> So




der beweis das carbon rahmen noch hässlicher wie alurahmen sind


----------



## Cromm (6. Juni 2005)

Northern lite schrieb:
			
		

> als bekennender Storck-Fan sage ich mal, das Bike ist fast perfekt
> 
> zur absoluten Perfektion fehlt meines Erachtens nur noch ne rote Tune-Stütze und als  Highligt ne schöne Pace-Gabel mit Carboncasting.



Ja genau. Die von Tune rennen mir schon die Bude ein, ich soll doch endlich 'ne rote Sattelstütze kaufen. Und meine bestellten Kettenblätter würden auch schon ewig bei ihnen rumliegen  . Spaß beiseite; die Sattelstütze hat man "in Rückstand genommen". Ich weiß noch nicht genau was dieses Prädikat heißt. Vielleicht meinen sie auch nur ich soll mich verpi.... und sie nicht weiter nerven 
Die Pace oder eine FRM-AirWay-83-FULLcarbon wäre vom Style her natürlich der Hammer, aber die Fox F80X arbeitet halt perfekt.

Gruß cromm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wald-Schrat (6. Juni 2005)

Northern lite schrieb:
			
		

> zur absoluten Perfektion fehlt meines Erachtens nur noch ne rote Tune-Stütze und als  Highligt ne schöne Pace-Gabel mit Carboncasting.



Das wär wirklich ne super Idee   
Schau dir mal die neue Pace RC39 an @ Cromm. Knapp 1400 g leicht, Lockout und endgeiles Finish   Würde, auch wegen der silbernen Decals, zu deinem Rahmen wie die Faust aufs Auge passen imho. Ich kann sie mir vorerst leider nicht leisten


----------



## Cromm (6. Juni 2005)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> der beweis das carbon rahmen noch hässlicher wie alurahmen sind



Wenn ich so dahinrase, kann man den Rahmen sowie so nicht sehen.


----------



## Cromm (6. Juni 2005)

@Wald-Schrat:

Hmm, die sieht wirklich unverschämt gut aus! Vor allem hat sie einen Lockout-Kit für den Lenker; das vermiß ich bei Fox tierisch. Hast du sie denn schon mal gefahren? Und wenn ja, wie arbeitet sie denn so - ist sie steif genug für 180er Hopescheiben? Was soll sie denn kosten? Und wieviel Jahre wartet man drauf  ?


----------



## Northern lite (6. Juni 2005)

Ich denke auch schwer über die Pace für mein Adrenalin Pro nach...müßte einen netten Akzent zur Caebonwippe geben.


----------



## Hugo (6. Juni 2005)

heisst nicht die fox wär sooooo endgeil dass man kein manuelles lockout mehr braucht?!

die pace is viel hübscher


----------



## Cromm (7. Juni 2005)

Alle Fox, außer der Terra-Logic-Serie, haben ja 'n manuelles Lockout. Bloß nicht dort wo's bequem wär.


----------



## Wald-Schrat (7. Juni 2005)

Ich fahre ja nur die RC36. Bin die 39 noch nie gefahren. Weiß nur, dass sie noch etwas steifer geworden sein soll als die 2004er Race-gabeln. Meine RC36 ist zumindest für mich (65 kg) mit Disc steif genug...
Aber frag mal den User "Hickerklicker" hier im Forum, der hat eine RC39 und kann sicher mehr berichten.
Was die Lieferung angeht: ich wollte ja erst eine haben und hab mich beim Vertrieb Tunds auf die Warteliste setzen lassen. Die bekomm wohl Ende Juni ne Lieferung aus England. Frag mich aber nicht, wie viele das sein werden und wie die Chancen jetzt noch so stehen eine davon zu ergattern   Preislich müsste sie bei 570  liegen.


----------



## powderJO (7. Juni 2005)

auch wenn ich echt kein carbon-fan bin  das storck ist echt mal ein schönes exemplar. für mich der einzige kliene makel:  die extrem unterschiedlichen durchmesser bei sattelstütze / sitzrohr und vorbau/steuerrohr. das wirkt ein wenig krass der unterschied für meinen geschmack ...


----------



## Cromm (7. Juni 2005)

powderJO schrieb:
			
		

> auch wenn ich echt kein carbon-fan bin  das storck ist echt mal ein schönes exemplar. für mich der einzige kliene makel:  die extrem unterschiedlichen durchmesser bei sattelstütze / sitzrohr und vorbau/steuerrohr. das wirkt ein wenig krass der unterschied für meinen geschmack ...


Das kommt durch die etwas überdimensionalen Rohrdurchmesser des Rahmens. Als ich den Rahmen das erstemal aus dem Carton nahm, hab ich ehrlich gesagt 'nen leichten Schreck gekriegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cromm (7. Juni 2005)

Wald-Schrat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre ja nur die RC36. Bin die 39 noch nie gefahren. Weiß nur, dass sie noch etwas steifer geworden sein soll als die 2004er Race-gabeln. Meine RC36 ist zumindest für mich (65 kg) mit Disc steif genug...
> Aber frag mal den User "Hickerklicker" hier im Forum, der hat eine RC39 und kann sicher mehr berichten.
> Was die Lieferung angeht: ich wollte ja erst eine haben und hab mich beim Vertrieb Tunds auf die Warteliste setzen lassen. Die bekomm wohl Ende Juni ne Lieferung aus England. Frag mich aber nicht, wie viele das sein werden und wie die Chancen jetzt noch so stehen eine davon zu ergattern   Preislich müsste sie bei 570  liegen.


Du wiegst also 65kg ... hmm, tja da hat sich's für mich Klops schon mal "ausge-pace-t".


----------



## Doozer (7. Juni 2005)

Doozer`s Kiste


----------



## Cromm (7. Juni 2005)

Hier mein "Sorgenkind":










Ich weiß nicht so richtig was ich anstellen soll, damit es nicht mehr aussieht wie aus dem Katalog. Das Sch...ding bleibt immer irgendwie SCHWARZ   .
Ich hab folgende Überlegung (bitte jetzt nicht all zu übel ablachen):
Bar Ends: Tune in gold
Naben: Chris King in gold
Steuersatzkappe: Chris King in ... na was wohl - gold
Spacer und Schnellspanner in grün.
Die El Camino gegen 'ne Hope M4 mit schwarzen Bremssätteln tauschen.

Ich mach mir bloß etwas Sorgen, daß ich mit dem Ding irgendwann ausschau wie Piff Diddy,    brüll.

Vieleicht habt ihr 'n paar Ideen für mich.

Danke cromm


----------



## Wald-Schrat (7. Juni 2005)

Gold passt immer gut zu schwarz. Nur das Grün würd ich dann besser ganz weg lassen, wird sonst zu kitschig meiner Meinung.
Goldene Nokons und diverse gold eloxierte Alu- bzw. Titanschrauben könnteste auch noch dran bauen. Die Hope M4 sähen wirklich gut aus mit dem schwarz/goldenen Bremssockel.
Ansonsten ist das Scott doch schon recht hübsch!


----------



## Cromm (7. Juni 2005)

Wald-Schrat schrieb:
			
		

> Goldene Nokons


Ich hör von manchen, daß sich in den Gliedergelenken der Nokons ständig Dreck festsetzen würde, der dann die Züge und die Nokons selbst schnell zerstört. Stimmt das, oder ist das nur Klug*******rei?


----------



## checky (7. Juni 2005)

Cromm schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hör von manchen, daß sich in den Gliedergelenken der Nokons ständig Dreck festsetzen würde, der dann die Züge und die Nokons selbst schnell zerstört. Stimmt das, oder ist das nur Klug*******rei?



Wenn man die Nokons 2-3 mal im Jahr mit Sprühwachs behandelt (ca. 5 -10 min Arbeit pro Bike) dann haste damit keinerlei Probs, selbst im salzigsten Winter & viel Straßenradlerei nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wald-Schrat (7. Juni 2005)

Ich habe die blauen Nokons am bike und dass sich Dreck zwischen den Gliedern versteckt ist ne Tatsache. Dadurch knarzen sie beim lenken ein klein wenig, was mich aber nicht weiter stört... Der Lack und die Funktion werden dadurch nicht beeinflusst, zumindest hab ich da bisher keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. Und wen das Knarzen stört, der kann sie ja, wie checky schon sagte, mit ein wenig Sprühwachs oder auch WD40 behandeln.


----------



## powderJO (7. Juni 2005)

Cromm schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mein "Sorgenkind":



naja - als sorgenkind würde ich das nun wirklich nicht bezeichnen. ok, ist halt ein bißchen schwarz aber schwarz ist immerhin schön schlicht und damit auch zeitlos. 
aber ein bißchen gold - warum nicht. aber wenn, dann dezent. naben, barends eventuell die hope mit goldenen bremssättel. das grüne würde ich auch weglassen - wäre mir zu viel des guten. genauso wie die nokons und schrauben auch noch in gold. zuviel porno für meinen geschmack. auch wenn's vielleicht gerade hip ist.
und noch ein problem bei zuviel gold und zuviel pimp'n - damit mußt du verdammt schnell sein, um nicht nur als eisdielenposer dazustehen.


----------



## Weirdo (7. Juni 2005)

Grad auf meiner Hausrunde unterwegs...
Das Radl:
Koga Miyata X-Runner Scandium
http://www.koga.com/de/index.asp?fi...ctionid=5&segmentid=31&id=9376311&fullspecs=1


----------



## berghasi (7. Juni 2005)

Cromm schrieb:
			
		

> Uups, da war's weg?! Also nochmal.




kann man damit auch fahrn?     
schaut sehr lecker aus


----------



## derMichi (7. Juni 2005)

@cromm

Bei so Typen wie Dir muss ich immer über mich weinen. Was bin ich doch ein armer Schlucker. Wenn ich sehe das Du uns hier dein Storck Rebel Carbon präsentierst und dann direkt dahinter mal so ein SCOTT Genius Carbon als Sorgenkind sendest komme ich mir irgendwie arm vor


----------



## Cromm (7. Juni 2005)

derMichi schrieb:
			
		

> @cromm
> 
> Bei so Typen wie Dir muss ich immer über mich weinen. Was bin ich doch ein armer Schlucker. Wenn ich sehe das Du uns hier dein Storck Rebel Carbon präsentierst und dann direkt dahinter mal so ein SCOTT Genius Carbon als Sorgenkind sendest komme ich mir irgendwie arm vor


*STOP!*  Moment mal, so will ich das auf keinen Fall verstanden haben.
Wenn man sich diesen Thread genau ansieht, geht es um etwas ganz anderes. *Die Kunst, mit begrenzten Mitteln aber Erfindungsgeist und Liebhaberrei das Beste rauszuholen!* Ich zieh vor jedem den Hut der es schafft, trotz dünner Knete ein schönes und individuelles Bike aufzubauen!!! Und genau das tun die meisten hier.
Ich wollte mit den Bildern keinen von euch vor den Kopf stoßen. Ich hab sie gepostet, weil ich weiß, daß jeder echte Biker gern schöne Bikes sieht.

Mit 15 Mille in der Tasche und 'nem Fahrradladen um die Ecke kann jeder Vollidiot ein tolles Bike kaufen - das ist keine Leistung.
Im übrigen opfer ich halt viel für das Hobby. Hab kein Auto, keine Uhr, keine irre Stereoanlage oder Flatscreen-Fernseher, keine sonstigen Hobbys ausser meiner Tochter. Überlegt mal was andere allein für's Auto oder 'nen Tauchurlaub im Jahr hinblättern.

Sorry, cromm


----------



## BiermannFreund (7. Juni 2005)

keine panik 

so falsch versteht es hier schon keiner 
nur gibts hier halt auch viele schüler/studenten, die noch n bissel weniger geld zum zusammensparen überhaben wie leute, die arbeiten und dann eben evtl. mal n hunni oder 2 im monat beiseite legen können.

is nunmal leider so 
aber wie du schon sagtest, du verzichtest auf anderes (auto, viel urlaub)


----------



## starKI (7. Juni 2005)

@cromm
Sehr schöne Bikes. Gold kommt ganz sicher gut an dem Genius. Hab letztens nen Scale mit goldenen Naben, Zügen, Steuersatz und Disc gesehen. Sah Hammer aus!

StarKI


----------



## Baxx (7. Juni 2005)

Weirdo schrieb:
			
		

> Grad auf meiner Hausrunde unterwegs...
> Das Radl:
> Koga Miyata X-Runner Scandium



Schön! Schwarze Kurbeln (Race Face, FSA...) und ein SLR würden imho optisch noch was rausholen.


----------



## Pharell (7. Juni 2005)

Da geb ich Cromm recht. 
Wenn es nunmal sein Hobbie ist, warum kein teures Bike, ich würde es genau so machen.

Leute streitet euch nicht oder sonst was, schaut euch die Bikes an und geniesst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (7. Juni 2005)

richtig geile bikes und eine noch viel bessere einstellung...echt respekt!!!


----------



## Wald-Schrat (7. Juni 2005)

Hab auch endlich mal ne Digicam in die Finger bekomm   









Das Licht war nicht ganz so günstig, so dass der Rahmen heller erscheint. Normal ist das ein Creme Weiß und matter.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (7. Juni 2005)

Wald-Schrat schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch endlich mal ne Digicam in die Finger bekomm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eigentlichein schönes bike, aber musste der herr voitl die Hinterbaustreben so weit hochziehen? Das sieht sackdumm aus.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Northern lite (7. Juni 2005)

gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Ist mal was anderes mit den blauen Zügen, Pedalen und Schnellspannern zum blauen Schriftzügen.    


Ich wüßte optisch nicht wirklich was zu verbessern. Evlt ne blaue Ringlé Moby Post..aber das könnte vielleicht auch schon wieder zuviel sein.


----------



## Wald-Schrat (8. Juni 2005)

Das mit den Hinterbaustreben hat mich zu Anfang auch n bissl stutzen lassen.... Bei seinem mx III Hardtail-rahmen hat Herr Voitl die Streben ja unterhalb des Dreiecks verschweißt, was etwas "homogener", sag ich mal, aussieht. 
Aber mit der Zeit gewöhnt man sich dran und dann siehts irgendwann nich mehr schlimm aus   Und bock steif ist der Rahmen allemal.

Ne blaue Stütze wäre ne Option gewesen, wenn dann aber ne blaue Tune   
Als ich dann aber neulich die Heylight Carbonstütze bei ebay entdeckt hatte, gabs kein Halten mehr; erst recht nicht für den saugünstigen Preis für die ich sie erstanden hab    Ist zudem 165 g leicht - was will man mehr...?


----------



## bikehumanumest (9. Juni 2005)

hab wieder was neues zusammengeschraubt,nur der rahmen ist neu also nicht zu sehr rummeckern...
optisch wird noch was ausgebessert werden...





und etwas klein aber gleich im gebrauch :





joe und noch`n tip : nie am samstag ein neues bike aufbauen und am sonntag nen marathon damit fahren (bremssockel locker = 15 minuten für reparatur...)alte regel trotzdem wieder mal am eigenen leib durchlebt...


----------



## phiro (9. Juni 2005)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> joe und noch`n tip : nie am samstag ein neues bike aufbauen und am sonntag nen marathon damit fahren (bremssockel locker = 15 minuten für reparatur...)alte regel trotzdem wieder mal am eigenen leib durchlebt...



also bei mir hat das letztes Jahr wunderbar funktioniert, war zwar etwas stressig aber ein 2. Platz ist trotzdem bei rausgesprungen (aber wirklich zu empfehlen isses wirklich nicht)   

schönen gruß und bitte weiterhin solche Superbikes wie die letzten posten


----------



## Thunderbird (9. Juni 2005)

@ Joe: Keine Lust mehr auf's BMC mit der Kilo gehabt? 

Was ist denn das für ein Rahmen?

Thb


----------



## roadrunner_gs (9. Juni 2005)

Ist ein RaceBike-Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (9. Juni 2005)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> hab wieder was neues zusammengeschraubt,nur der rahmen ist neu also nicht zu sehr rummeckern...



Hmmm, welcher Rahmen ist es denn, der 1300er oder der CRX? Bei letzterem bitte nochmal paar Detailaufnahmen von den CNC Teilen   

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Toni172 (9. Juni 2005)

phiro schrieb:
			
		

> also bei mir hat das letztes Jahr wunderbar funktioniert, war zwar etwas stressig aber ein 2. Platz ist trotzdem bei rausgesprungen (aber wirklich zu empfehlen isses wirklich nicht)



OT:
Hi phiro,
also wenn das mit dem 2. Platz immer so funktioniert   , dann baue ich mir am Samstag vor Frammersbach auch noch ein geiles Bike zusammen.        
Wir sehen uns dann auf dem "Stockerl"


----------



## bikehumanumest (9. Juni 2005)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm, welcher Rahmen ist es denn, der 1300er oder der CRX? Bei letzterem bitte nochmal paar Detailaufnahmen von den CNC Teilen
> 
> Gruß
> Peter



ist "nur" ein 1300er, mir hat die unauffällige farbe gefallen...

nein ich hab ein problem mit den bmc rahmen,weil die alle am umwerfer "platzen", d.h. sobald ich den umwerfer montiere geht das carbonsitzrohr kaputt.

kann sein das nur die obersten schichten betroffen sind,aber das ist mir zu gefährlich für die rennen...

sind übrigens gleich schwer die bikes (bmc -t scheibe und rb mit felgenbremsen) obwohl sich das bmc subjektiv leichter anfühlt...der rb rahmen ist dafür viel steifer im fahrbetrieb,das merk sogar ich 
insbesondere in kurven...

hier noch ein bildchen, tegernsee 1.berg glaub ich, da liefs noch...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




joe -


----------



## Cromm (9. Juni 2005)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

>



Genau so etwas hab ich gemeint. Schönes Bike. Und vor allem zeigt es, daß es wirklich benutzt wird!

Ist die Gabel eine Rock Shox?


----------



## bikehumanumest (9. Juni 2005)

Cromm schrieb:
			
		

> Genau so etwas hab ich gemeint. Schönes Bike. Und vor allem zeigt es, daß es wirklich benutzt wird!
> 
> Ist die Gabel eine Rock Shox?



100punkte ja ne uralte sid race wenn ich mich nicht irre

joe


----------



## Cromm (9. Juni 2005)

Northern lite schrieb:
			
		

> ...Bike ist fast perfekt
> 
> zur absoluten Perfektion fehlt meines Erachtens nur noch ne rote Tune-Stütze ...


@Northern lite: Meintest du so?






Übrigens ist der "Triebtreter"-Satz heut gekommen. Ehrlich gesagt find ich die Optik sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Fahren und schalten lassen sich die Teile jedoch irrsinnig gut.






Die grünen Flaschenhalterschrauben und der grüne Hope-Spacer kommen doch wieder ab. Ist mir zu fett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cromm (9. Juni 2005)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> 100punkte ja ne uralte sid race wenn ich mich nicht irre
> 
> joe



Blau eloxiert?! Wirklich wunderschön. Wieso bauen diese Kapitalistensäcke so etwas heute nicht mehr?!


----------



## Running Man (9. Juni 2005)

Cromm schrieb:
			
		

> @Northern lite: Meintest du so?
> 
> Übrigens ist der "Triebtreter"-Satz heut gekommen. Ehrlich gesagt find ich die Optik sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Fahren und schalten lassen sich die Teile jedoch irrsinnig gut.
> 
> ...




Rot ist ja schön, aber mußtest Du gleich so heftig am Regler der Farbbalance drehen???   Ich glaub man kann auch so erkennen und welche Farbe es sich handelt. Ansonsten, schönes Bike!   

Gruß, Running


----------



## Cromm (9. Juni 2005)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> Rot ist ja schön, aber mußtest Du gleich so heftig am Regler der Farbbalance drehen???   Ich glaub man kann auch so erkennen und welche Farbe es sich handelt. Ansonsten, schönes Bike!
> 
> Gruß, Running



Ich versteh von dieser Digi-cam nixxxxxxx!!!! Wenn ich den Blitz weglasse, dann sieht man nix. Mach ich ihn rein, dann sieht alles nach 'nem "Überwachungs-Schnappschuß" aus.


----------



## Running Man (9. Juni 2005)

Cromm schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versteh von dieser Digi-cam nixxxxxxx!!!! Wenn ich den Blitz weglasse, dann sieht man nix. Mach ich ihn rein, dann sieht alles nach 'nem "Überwachungs-Schnappschuß" aus.




Liegt wohl an der Canon... Das Rot kommt schon sehr krass rüber. Ist aber nicht wirklich schlimm. 

Viel Spass mit deinen Bikes!

Gruß, Running


----------



## Sahnie (9. Juni 2005)

Die farbigen Felgen sind mir zu heftig. Normale schwatte und richtige Reifen, dann ist das Rad super. High Tech und irgendwie trotzdem Retro. In den frühen 90ern sahen ja viele Räder so aus.


----------



## Cromm (9. Juni 2005)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> Liegt wohl an der Canon... Das Rot kommt schon sehr krass rüber. Ist aber nicht wirklich schlimm.
> 
> Viel Spass mit deinen Bikes!
> 
> Gruß, Running


Du erkennst doch nicht etwa am Foto den Hersteller der Digi-cam, hör ma?! Canon - das ist korrekt. Mit der Nummer würd ich an deiner Stelle mal zu dem Gottschalk gehen. Mit so'ner Wette räumst du dort ab!


----------



## Running Man (9. Juni 2005)

Cromm schrieb:
			
		

> Du erkennst doch nicht etwa am Foto den Hersteller der Digi-cam, hör ma?! Canon - das ist korrekt. Mit der Nummer würd ich an deiner Stelle mal zu dem Gottschalk gehen. Mit so'ner Wette räumst du dort ab!



 Power Shot G6 ???? Bild erstellt um 17.29 Uhr????


Nein, ganz ehrlich, das kannst Du auch. Einfach das Bild abspeichern und mit der rechten Maustaste das Eigenschaftenmenü aufrufen, unter "Erweitert" kannst du die Exif-Daten auslesen.


Gruß, Running


----------



## Cromm (9. Juni 2005)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> Power Shot G6 ???? Bild erstellt um 17.29 Uhr????
> 
> 
> Nein, ganz ehrlich, das kannst Du auch. Einfach das Bild abspeichern und mit der rechten Maustaste das Eigenschaftenmenü aufrufen, unter "Erweitert" kannst du die Exif-Daten auslesen.
> ...



Fass ich ja nich.   Ihr Schnüffler!


----------



## derMichi (9. Juni 2005)

Cromm schrieb:
			
		

>



Einfach der helle Wahnsinn. Ich bin sprachlos und kann nicht richtig definieren ob ich das nur bescheuert oder zukunftsartig spektakulär finde.


----------



## Cromm (9. Juni 2005)

derMichi schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach der helle Wahnsinn. Ich bin sprachlos und kann nicht richtig definieren ob ich das nur bescheuert oder zukunftsartig spektakulär finde.


Das Letztere wär mir lieber. Und wenn du's doch "einfach bescheuert" findest, dann sag's mir bitte nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Northern lite (9. Juni 2005)

genauso meinte ich es   

jetzt nur noch die Pace


----------



## Running Man (9. Juni 2005)

Wieso löscht den keiner den Bildlink beim zitieren... Ist das soooo schwer? Einfach nervig!  Ein vorgestelltes Bike ist so mindestens 5x zu bewundern pro Seite. Auch wenn ein Bike noch so schön ist, es nerft!.   


Gruß, Running


----------



## Running Man (9. Juni 2005)

Northern lite schrieb:
			
		

> genauso meinte ich es
> 
> jetzt nur noch die Pace




100% Zustimung


----------



## derMichi (9. Juni 2005)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso löscht den keiner den Bildlink beim zitieren... Ist das soooo schwer? Einfach nervig!  Ein vorgestelltes Bike ist so mindestens 5x zu bewundern pro Seite. Auch wenn ein Bike noch so schön ist, es nerft!.
> 
> 
> Gruß, Running



Ich hab ja nicht alles kopiert sondern das Bild worauf ich anspreche. Also ein bisserl überlegt hab ich schon


----------



## derMichi (9. Juni 2005)

Ich habe an meinem Mountainbike auch noch ein bißchen rumgespielt. 
Mit dem momentanen Stand der Dinge bin ich für meine Einsatzzwecke sehr zufrieden. 
Lediglich die Scheibchen der Bremsen wären in 160mm schöner.




*Rahmen:* Commencal Vip Nuts 3 1400g
*Starrgabel:* OnOne Inbred in mattschwarz nachlackiert
*Reifen: * Schwalbe Little Albert UST
LRS: XT, DT, Mavic XM819d UST
*Bremsen:* Magura Louise FR 180mm (2004)
*Schalthebel:* Shimano LX (mit Carbonplättchen statt Ganganzeige)
*Kurbeln: * Shimano LX aus 2004, oberstes Blatt von Deore damit alles schwarz ist, Rest XT
*Pedale:* Bärentatze 250g p.P., Xtreme Pro C17 
*Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze:* XLC Superlight
*Sattel:* Selle Italie Flite

Über Eure Meinungen und Bewertungen würde ich mich freuen. Wie es vorher aussah seht Ihr in meiner Galerie...


----------



## Cromm (9. Juni 2005)

Der Rahmen, insbesondere die Farbe, gefällt mir gut. Für schwarze Parts bin ich kein Experte.    Die Scheiben würd ich genau dort lassen wo sie sind! Big is beautiful.
Eine Frage: Hast du einen langen Oberkörper/lange Arme und im Verhältnis dazu kurze Beine? Wenn nicht, ist der Rahmen zu groß.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (9. Juni 2005)

Cromm schrieb:
			
		

> Blau eloxiert?! Wirklich wunderschön. Wieso bauen diese Kapitalistensäcke so etwas heute nicht mehr?!



Die ist nicht blau eloxiert, die ist blau gelackt. "Electric blue" hieß das damals und war ein kräftiges metallic Ultramarin. Zu bewundern auch in meiner Galerie oder ein zwei Seiten vorher.


----------



## BommelMaster (9. Juni 2005)

zu dem storck carbonrat muss ich folgendes sagen, und zwar finde ich, dass diese filigranen tune teile nicht an einen so dicken rahmen gehören, dafür gibt es breite carbon/xtr kurbeln oder sonstwas, aber mit den tune, weiß nicht, irgendwie passt das nicht, ein schlichter alu/stahl rahmen ist da besser geeignet, aber teuer siehts aus, das kann man nicht bestreiten


----------



## derMichi (9. Juni 2005)

Cromm schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage: Hast du einen langen Oberkörper/lange Arme und im Verhältnis dazu kurze Beine? Wenn nicht, ist der Rahmen zu groß.



Hi Cromm! Danke für Dein Statement. Aber glaub mir, anatomisch bin ich normal und der Rahmen passt perfekt.  

Ich bin 1,84m groß und habe den Rahmen in L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emizneo (9. Juni 2005)

derMichi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe an meinem Mountainbike auch noch ein bißchen rumgespielt.
> Mit dem momentanen Stand der Dinge bin ich für meine Einsatzzwecke sehr zufrieden.
> Lediglich die Scheibchen der Bremsen wären in 160mm schöner.
> 
> ...


Hi,
das Gewicht tät mich sehr interessieren, da ich ähnlichen Aufbau habe/vorhabe nur mit anderem Rahmen und Tune Teilen!?
Ansonsten sehr gelungen mit der Gabel und so weiter


----------



## derMichi (9. Juni 2005)

Das Gewicht würde mich auch sehr interessieren. Ich habe aber keine Möglichkeit das genau zu wiegen. Man kann nur grob schätzen.


----------



## Cromm (10. Juni 2005)

@derMichi: Da hast du Recht. In der Geometrietabelle sieht man, daß die Rahmen hoch und kurz bauen. Das kann man aber erst im Vergleich zu anderen Größen des gleichen Rahmens sehen.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Toni172 (10. Juni 2005)

@michi

darf man mal Fragen was der Rahmen gekostet hat ???????? 
Sieht sehr gut aus das Bike.


----------



## realbiker (10. Juni 2005)

Nun mal ein XC Kunstwerk der anderen Art - Gewicht: 10,55 Kilo es hat fast ein Jahr gedauert bis ich alles beisammen hatte und es fehlen noch immer ein breiter Titanlenker (mind. 590 mm) und leichte Titan Barends!   
In Europa ist das Bike 100% ig ein Unikat!


----------



## Gorth (10. Juni 2005)

Sehr gelungen! Die Kombination von Blau und Titangrau gefällt mir richtig gut!

Das müsste der erste 29er sein, der von einem Besitzer hier gepostet wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrommski (10. Juni 2005)

realbiker schrieb:
			
		

> In Europa ist das Bike 100% ig ein Unikat!



Ist meins auch, und zwar weltweit. Aber ich denke, dass sind 90 % aller selbstaufgebauten Räder in gewisser Weise (mehr oder weniger - meins mehr  ).

Ansonsten: Äußerst gelungen. Sehr schöne Farbkombi. Sieht extrem edel aus.


----------



## IGGY (10. Juni 2005)

derMichi schrieb:
			
		

> Das Gewicht würde mich auch sehr interessieren. Ich habe aber keine Möglichkeit das genau zu wiegen. Man kann nur grob schätzen.


Kannste bei mir wiegen kommen. Mein Vater arbeitet im Eichamt, und die haben ja bekanntlich sehr genaue Waagen!


----------



## realbiker (10. Juni 2005)

Syncros schrieb:
			
		

> Ist meins auch, und zwar weltweit. Aber ich denke, dass sind 90 % aller selbstaufgebauten Räder in gewisser Weise (mehr oder weniger - meins mehr  ).
> 
> Ansonsten: Äußerst gelungen. Sehr schöne Farbkombi. Sieht extrem edel aus.



Danke für euer Lob das einzige was noch stört ist die XT Kurbel aber die werd ich Anfang 2006 durch eine titangraue Stronglight (44 - 29) ersetzten!


----------



## xc-mtb (10. Juni 2005)

@realbiker

Schönes Fischer, wie bist du denn mit der White xc zufrieden. Schon ordentlich gefahren damit? Wo hast du die her.

CUIP

Matze


----------



## Pevloc (10. Juni 2005)

@realbiker: Um Himmelswillen, wozu so ein breiter LenkeR? Macht doch die ganze Optik kaputt!


----------



## Leinetiger (10. Juni 2005)

So jetzt noch einmal mit neuem Sattel... Schade das der Hinterreifen nicht zum Vorderreifen passt


----------



## Hugo (10. Juni 2005)

nach langer zeit kommt ma wieder n bild von meiner Erna....ma sehn wie lange es bestand hat, die neue gabel is fast fertig und die laufräder sind auch schon in der werkstatt 




sattelüberhöhung? keine ahnung, aber genug  
gewicht? schlecht zu sagen im moment aber deutl. unter 10,mit neuer gabel und laufrädern werden die 9 geknackt.
cross-country tauglich? UND WIE!

Kunstwerk? da muss noch bissi was gemacht werden, aber is alles in arbeit, versprochen


----------



## mauntenbeiker (10. Juni 2005)

@leinetiger:
deine bremsgriffe sind ungewöhnlich weit nach oben gedreht - passt das so???


----------



## Leinetiger (10. Juni 2005)

zu hoch?? hmmmm ne also ich komm bestens damit klar


----------



## realbiker (10. Juni 2005)

xc-mtb schrieb:
			
		

> @realbiker
> 
> Schönes Fischer, wie bist du denn mit der White xc zufrieden. Schon ordentlich gefahren damit? Wo hast du die her.
> 
> ...



Eine der besten Gabeln die es gibt - hab sie von www.triple-hhh.com der ist Vertrieb - die ist sowas von steif! Außerdem Mörderoptik und die Verarbeitung ...   

@ pevloc

Breit bringt Kontrolle !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetihunter (13. Juni 2005)

Und hier ist meins....


----------



## murd0c (13. Juni 2005)

Auch wenn mir die Farben nicht so gefallen, finde ich ist das ein sehr schönes Rad.   

Hast du noch andere Bilder ??


----------



## TimTailor (13. Juni 2005)

Cromm schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mein "Sorgenkind":
> 
> Vieleicht habt ihr 'n paar Ideen für mich.
> 
> Danke cromm



ich habe im Keller noch ein Satz Mavic Felgen (in Gold, 32 Loch). Eigentlich für Felgenbremsen gedacht- Falls du Interesse hast, PM, dann schaue ich auch mal nach der genauen Bezeichnung. Ach so, eine neu, die andere wenig gefahren.

Grüße Tim


----------



## yvesw (13. Juni 2005)

derMichi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe an meinem Mountainbike auch noch ein bißchen rumgespielt.
> Mit dem momentanen Stand der Dinge bin ich für meine Einsatzzwecke sehr zufrieden.
> Lediglich die Scheibchen der Bremsen wären in 160mm schöner.
> 
> Commencal Vip Nuts 3



Sehr schönes und gelungenes Rad. Gefällt mir wirklich super.   

MfG
Yves


----------



## rigger (14. Juni 2005)

Ich hab bei meinem VRO auch nen 630er Lenker mit 16° Kröpfung und bin super zufrieden mit dem Lenker! dann muss ich noch 2cm durch die Hörnchen abziehen und bin bei 610mm! 
Mein voriger 580er war mir mit Hörnchen viel zu schmal und breitere als 590er gibt es anscheinend nicht.


----------



## Pevloc (14. Juni 2005)

hmm, ich fahr nen 480 mit Barends, und langsam bin ich definitiv nicht im Downhill!
Am Anfang hatte ich auch nen 580 mit BarEnds, aber dann hab ich gekürzt, um nicht immer so nen großen Unterschied zum RR zu haben!
Man muß dazu sagen, das ich nur ne Schulterbreite von 44cm hab!


----------



## granad (14. Juni 2005)

Na, dann will ich auch mal!

Ist zwar ein Einsteiger-Bike, dass nicht ganz hier mithalten kann, aber mittlerweile hats ne Marzocchi MX Comp und demnächst wird's aufgerüstet auf XT bzw. LX Komponenten! Dann irgendwann noch ordentliche Bremsen und dann gehts ab   
Also dann:


----------



## polo (14. Juni 2005)

das problem sind nicht die komponenten, sondern v.a. daß es häßlich ist wie uschi...
- farbmischung aus schwarz, rot, blau, weiß, grau
- satteltasche
- rizer + barends
um mal nur die offensichtlichkeiten zu nennen...


----------



## granad (14. Juni 2005)

Findest du! Gott sei Dank unterscheiden sich die Geschmäcker! Ausserdem is Uschi gar net so häßlich!

Naja, deshalb will ich ja wenigstens die Komponenten aufrüsten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fab1o (14. Juni 2005)

derMichi schrieb:
			
		

>



gefällt mir gut  

mit einer Fox F100 RL fänd ichs perfekt!!!

ride on


----------



## Einheimischer (14. Juni 2005)

@granad

Bevor du deine Schaltung aufrüstest, würde ich erstmal in vernünftige (Klick)Pedale investieren. Das was in die Satteltasche passt, passt auch in dein Trikot, also weg damit und wenn du schon Rizer fahren musst, mach wenigstens die Barends ab, dann evtl. noch ganz schwarze Reifen und schon siehts um einiges besser aus.

Grüße.


----------



## Edith L. (14. Juni 2005)

Also, 
man muss sich schon wundern, was manche Leute für ein Selbstbewusstsein haben müssen, dass sie ihre *sorry* "Gurken" in ein "CC-Kunstwerke"-thread setzen. Hört das denn nie auf! 
Im übrigen ......könnte,....werde,....würde,...demnächst, zählt hier nicht, sondern erst posten, wenn es auch ein Kunstwerk ist oder annähernd aus dem Blickwinkel eines objektiven Dritten sein könnte!!!


----------



## Keili (14. Juni 2005)

Nun da bin ich wieder! Ich hoffe mein neues Spielzeug wird als CC-Kunstwerk akzeptiert:











Das erste CC Rennen hat es auch schon hinter sich. Singespeed EM in Arhem/NL. Zeitgleich mit den niederländischen Studentenmeisterschaften im CC.






Keili


----------



## Edith L. (14. Juni 2005)

Naja, 
an einen Singlespeeder gehören aber keine Zuggegenhalter ran! 

Aber dieser Rahmen muss so bleiben! Alles andere wäre zwar konsequent aber sicherlich schändlich!

@Keili
byetheway, die Kellerwaldcd ist schrecklich! Aber ne nette Sonderwertung für den fixedbiker! (MFG alias EinKranz)


----------



## Keili (14. Juni 2005)

Die Musik ist doch toll! 

Peinliche Geschichte das. Aber der MipMip hat darauf bestanden und das Bier war ja auch ok!

Die Halter bleiben dran und das Schaltauge auch. Der Rahmen hat schon unter dem Zusammenbau genug gelitten und ich auch!

Keili


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RacePhase (14. Juni 2005)

Feuer frei Jungs und Mädels!


----------



## Einheimischer (14. Juni 2005)

Ein Merlin ohne Schaltung... ein Pace ohne Pace Gabel...   

Grüße.


----------



## karstb (14. Juni 2005)

toll, dass ihr euch so viel mühe bei den hintergründen für die kunstwerke gegeben habt. da macht das bild doch gleich viel mehr her.
wäre aber nett, wenn neben dem foto so ein paar eckdaten zu dem radl genannt werden, da man nicht immer alles auf dem bild erkennen kann. es muss ja keine diskussion drüber geführt werden, aber um sich ein "bild" von dem bike zu machen, ist es hilfreich.
und diese scott-banane gehört gelöscht. ich stelle hier auch nicht alle meine schrottkisten rein.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (14. Juni 2005)

Hier mal noch einmal mein Alltagsgefährt sowie Rennmaschine.
Derzeit wieder über 8kg (8025g) da noch die 12-27er Kassette vom Marathon am Sonntag draufgezogen ist. Wenn mir jemand meine Use Alien Aluminium abkauft komme ich aber wieder locker unter die 8kg, selbst mit der "dicken" Kassette, da ich mir dann eine leichtere Stütze drannschraube als die Ritchey WCS. 






Eckdaten: No Saint Luzifer Scandium 16" (1207g) + Rock Shox SID World Cup Bastard (1082g) + Selbstgebastelte AMClassic 28-loch Disc Laufräder (1333g  )

p.s.: Die Sattelneigung sieht durch Perspektivenverzerrung giftiger aus als sie in echt ist. Sattelfront und Sattelheck sind in Wirklichkeit gleich hoch.


----------



## Ramathon (14. Juni 2005)

endlich ist es fertig, mein erstes gefedertes MTB     




bin neu hier


----------



## Northern lite (14. Juni 2005)

ne zweite Bremse würde dem Merlin aber auch gut stehen...

oder gibt es jetzt nicht nur Singlespeed, sondern auch schon Singlebrake


----------



## IGGY (14. Juni 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal noch einmal mein Alltagsgefährt sowie Rennmaschine.
> Derzeit wieder über 8kg (8025g) da noch die 12-27er Kassette vom Marathon am Sonntag draufgezogen ist. Wenn mir jemand meine Use Alien Aluminium abkauft komme ich aber wieder locker unter die 8kg, selbst mit der "dicken" Kassette, da ich mir dann eine leichtere Stütze drannschraube als die Ritchey WCS.
> 
> 
> ...



So langsam habe ich mich auch in den rahmen verguckt. Nur warum gibt es denn nur in schwarz? In weiß sehe er noch besser aus!


----------



## Keili (14. Juni 2005)

Northern lite schrieb:
			
		

> ne zweite Bremse würde dem Merlin aber auch gut stehen...
> 
> oder gibt es jetzt nicht nur Singlespeed, sondern auch schon Singlebrake




Die ist überflüssig. Das Merlin ist FIXED (d.h. ohne Freilauf) zum Bremsen halte ich einfach die Beine an.

Also Eckdaten:
Merlin XL Frame
Kona Projekt 2 Gabel
Chris King Steuersatz
Middleburn Kurbeln mit 34er TA Kettenblatt
Look 4x4 Pedale
White Ind. Naben hinten mit DuraAce Track Ritzel mit 16 Zähnen
Mavic 717 Felgen
Vorbau, Lenker und Sattelstütze WCS
Sattel Flite
Bremshebel Salsa Cross
Breme Avid Single Digit Ti
Zug Nokon
Mäntel Coni Explorer 2.1
Flaschenhalter Salsa

Ick glob das war's

Keili


----------



## Cromm (14. Juni 2005)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> Nun da bin ich wieder! Ich hoffe mein neues Spielzeug wird als CC-Kunstwerk akzeptiert:
> ...
> Keili



EDEL


----------



## Cromm (14. Juni 2005)

RacePhase schrieb:
			
		

> Feuer frei Jungs und Mädels!



Schöner Rahmen. Gewicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RacePhase (14. Juni 2005)

@Einheimischer: Ich ahnte schon, dass die Kritik bezüglich der Gabel aus dem Saarland kommen würde. Ich wollte das Bike aber nicht als Britbike aufbauen, sondern so, dass es für mich funktioniert. Deshalb hab ich mich für eine Gabel entschieden, die mit mir auch dahin fährt, wo ich hinlenke, ohne wenn und aber. REBA is prima!

Eckdaten:

Rahmen: PACE RC300 F1  Bremsen: Magura Marta SL Innenlager: Tune AC17

Räder: Shimano WH-M965 Reifen: Michelin Comp S light 

Schläuche: Panaracer Green Lite Umwerfer: XTR Schaltwerk: XTR

Kassette: XT Kette: SRAM PC99 Hollow Pin Shifter: LX 

Lenker: Nero Carbon Sattel: Nero Carbon Stütze: Roox S4.2

Kurbeln: Roox XC Barends: BBB-11 Gabel: REBA Race Dual Air

Griffe: Yeti ODI Pedale: Xpedo Vorbau: Richtey WCS 120 6°

Steuersatz: Tioga ACC1 Flaschenhalter: Noname

Zahnkränze: NC17 Super Pro 44/32/22

Das müssts sein. Gewicht ist nicht gemessen...


----------



## Wald-Schrat (15. Juni 2005)

RacePhase schrieb:
			
		

> @Einheimischer: Ich ahnte schon, dass die Kritik bezüglich der Gabel aus dem Saarland kommen würde. Ich wollte das Bike aber nicht als Britbike aufbauen, sondern so, dass es für mich funktioniert. Deshalb hab ich mich für eine Gabel entschieden, die mit mir auch dahin fährt, wo ich hinlenke, ohne wenn und aber. REBA is prima!



Sorry....aber die Kritik ist vollkommen berechtigt. Das ist in meinen Augen ne pure Beleidigung für Pace   
Die Pace Gabeln RC40 und 41 sind alles andere als unsteif und in Sachen Qualität und Optik Rock Shox wohl unumstritten vorraus!


----------



## 007ike (15. Juni 2005)

Wald-Schrat schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry....aber die Kritik ist vollkommen berechtigt. Das ist in meinen Augen ne pure Beleidigung für Pace
> Die Pace Gabeln RC40 und 41 sind alles andere als unsteif und in Sachen Qualität und Optik Rock Shox wohl unumstritten vorraus!



Sehe ich auch so. Ein Pace ohne Pace ist irgendwie.................  ...............keine Ahnung, aber nicht schön.

Zum Glück muß RacePhase damit fahren


----------



## *adrenalin* (15. Juni 2005)

Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> Im übrigen ......könnte,....werde,....würde,...demnächst, zählt hier nicht, sondern erst posten, wenn es auch ein Kunstwerk ist oder annähernd aus dem Blickwinkel eines objektiven Dritten sein könnte!!!



amen!


----------



## mauntenbeiker (15. Juni 2005)

@ roadrunner_gs:

...bin mal gespannt wie lange du es schaffst hier *kein* bild von deinem bike reinzustellen...  

(sorry - aber ständig das gleiche bike zu posten, finde ich langsam langweilig...)


----------



## Einheimischer (15. Juni 2005)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> Die ist überflüssig. Das Merlin ist FIXED (d.h. ohne Freilauf) zum Bremsen halte ich einfach die Beine an.
> Keili



@Keili
Wenn du zu deiner eigenen Belustigung mit dem Ding herum fährst ist das eine Sache, wenn du aber mit dem Teil an normalen Wettbewerben teilnimmst ist das eine andere. Du gefährdest nicht nur dich, sondern auch andere - denk mal drüber nach!

@RacePhase
Klar ist die Reba 'ne gute Gabel, aber wenn man schon exquisiten Geschmack bei der Rahmenwahl beweisst,so kann man das bei den übrigen Komponenten ruhig vortsetzen, zumal Pace erstklassige Gabeln herstellt. Deine Laufräder wiedersprechen deinem Konzept auch ein wenig, da gibt es mit Sicherheit steifere (und schönere). 

Sorry, aber wenn ich zwei meiner Lieblingsbikes so "verschandelt" sehe gehen mir die Nerven durch  Bis auf das Sicherheitsrisiko beim Merlin ist es natürlich euere Sache was ihr verbaut und fahrt. 

Grüße.


----------



## toschi (15. Juni 2005)

mauntenbeiker schrieb:
			
		

> @ roadrunner_gs:
> 
> ...bin mal gespannt wie lange du es schaffst hier *kein* bild von deinem bike reinzustellen...
> 
> (sorry - aber ständig das gleiche bike zu posten, finde ich langsam langweilig...)


Lass ihn mal, der hat nur eins


----------



## lelebebbel (15. Juni 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> @Keili
> Wenn du zu deiner eigenen Belustigung mit dem Ding herum fährst ist das eine Sache, wenn du aber mit dem Teil an normalen Wettbewerben teilnimmst ist das eine andere. Du gefährdest nicht nur dich, sondern auch andere - denk mal drüber nach!



Bist du schon jemals auch nur einen Meter mit Starrnabe gefahren?
Eine Hinterradbremse ist da absolut überflüssig, insbesondere Offroad.
Du schraubst an deine Kiste ja auch keine V-Brake+Disc ans HR.

Was ist eigentlich mit dem Felgenbremser, der nach dem Schlammloch erstmal garnicht mehr bremsen kann? Der gefährdet sich und andere, oder?


----------



## Einheimischer (15. Juni 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du schon jemals auch nur einen Meter mit Starrnabe gefahren?
> Eine Hinterradbremse ist da absolut überflüssig, insbesondere Offroad.
> Du schraubst an deine Kiste ja auch keine V-Brake+Disc ans HR.
> 
> Was ist eigentlich mit dem Felgenbremser, der nach dem Schlammloch erstmal garnicht mehr bremsen kann? Der gefährdet sich und andere, oder?



Ja bin ich und zwar mit einem Bahnrad, aber meine Vorstellungskraft reicht auch aus um mir vozustellen, was mit mir passieren würde, wenn ich mit über 70Km/h auf einer Schotterabfahrt versuchen würde "die Beine still zu halten"  
Der Felgenbremser hat evtl. verminderte Bremsleistung kann aber dennoch bremsen, bei dem Merlin fehlt schlichtweg eine Bremse, sollte die verbleibende auf einer Abfahrt ausfallen wird er zum (tödlichen) Geschoss!
Glaub mir, sollte ich jemals einen Fahrer mit so einem Rad bei einem CC Rennen oder Marathon sehen, werde ich alles daran setzten, dass der Fahrer aus dem Rennen genommen wird!
So und nun hab ich keine Lust mehr über so einen Unsinn zu diskutieren, zumal sowas nicht hier hin gehört, alles weitere per PM.

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keili (15. Juni 2005)

Du hast ne PN! Wichtig noch 70km/h Fixed MTB sind unmöglich! Bei 35 ist bei mir Schluss. Stichwort Trittfrequenz! Also wenn man keine Ahnung hat.......

Keili (Wegen mir kann die ganze Diskusion hier gerne gelöscht werden)


----------



## Edith L. (15. Juni 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> @Keili
> Du gefährdest nicht nur dich, sondern auch andere - denk mal drüber nach!



Dieser Satz gilt generell für 50% des Teilnehmerfeldes jeder Marathonveranstaltung und zwar unabhängig von der Anzahl der Gänge.

So zur Diskussion und Meinung zum fixedspeederkunstwerk:
Wie soll eigentlich ein fixedsinglespeeder im Gelände übersetzt sein, damit man 70km/h in der Abfahrt erreicht, dann noch mittreten kann und auch den nächsten Berg noch erklimmen kann? Wie lebensfremd ist das denn! 
Im übrigen ist die Höchstgeschwindigkeit bei Geländeübersetzungen wohl eher durch die "Rotationsfähigkeit der Beine " begrenzt und daher eher gering. 
Die Dinger sind eher in der Abfahrt durch die geringe Endgeschwindigkeit gefährlich, da die Schaltungsfraktion von hinten angeschmettert kommt!
Es sei den man klickt aus! 

@roadrunner
Irgendwie steht Dein tunesattel vorne merkwürdig nach oben! Liegts am Rad?


----------



## joreg (15. Juni 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ja bin ich und zwar mit einem Bahnrad, aber meine Vorstellungskraft reicht auch aus um mir vozustellen, was mit mir passieren würde, wenn ich mit über 70Km/h auf einer Schotterabfahrt versuchen würde "die Beine still zu halten"



Ich bin noch nie mit ner starren Nabe gefahren, kann mir aber mit logischem Menschenverstand ausrechnen, dass die Gefahr der 70 Km/h auf dem *MTB * wohl nicht besteht  

Außerdem hat er doch noch ne Bremse vorne


----------



## 007ike (15. Juni 2005)

BILDER
Die beiden klären das bereits! Also bitte wieder zurück zum Thema, denn einen Threat über Fixis sollte man in einem Forum für Babys suchen, oder meint ihr gar keine Windeln


----------



## Stevie21 (15. Juni 2005)

So, ich hoffe, ihr lasst es trotz Stahl und 105mm an der Front noch als CC-Bike durchgehen Renntauglich ist es zumindest.   
Ansonsten bitte rauslöschen.


















Eckdaten:
Rahmen: Orange P7 Stahl
Gabel: Marzocchi MX Pro Eta 105mm
Laufradsatz: DT Onyx, Mavix XM 719
Kurbelsatz: FSA Afterburner Octalink
Pedale: Shimano PD-M 540
Lenker: Race Face Deus XC Flat
Vorbau: Race Face Evolve
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit XII
Barends: XLC Ultralight
Bremse: Avid Single Digit
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Sattel: San Marco SKN
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Schalthebel: SRAM Attack Shifter
Schaltzug-/Bremszugset: Nokon


BTW: Der kleine Spacer-Turm kommt noch weg.   


lg,
steffen


----------



## polo (15. Juni 2005)

wunderschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Dos (15. Juni 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> So langsam habe ich mich auch in den rahmen verguckt.


War eigentlich nur 'tendentiell' auf der Suche nach einem leichten Hardtail. Nach Check der Geo auf der Bornmann HP hab ich vorhin kurzerhand den Teufel in 20" bestellt.
Ach so, Fotos wenns fertig ist.


----------



## Schrommski (15. Juni 2005)

@ Stevie21


----------



## powderJO (15. Juni 2005)

Syncros schrieb:
			
		

> @ Stevie21



dem kann man sich eigentlich nur anschließen. was ich hiermit tue.   

ps. wie sieht es den mit der lackqualität so aus ....?


----------



## roadrunner_gs (15. Juni 2005)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> War eigentlich nur 'tendentiell' auf der Suche nach einem leichten Hardtail. Nach Check der Geo auf der Bornmann HP hab ich vorhin kurzerhand den Teufel in 20" bestellt.
> Ach so, Fotos wenns fertig ist.



Hoffentlich hast du dabei im Hinterkopf behalten, dass die Oberrohrlänge auf der Bornman-Hompage parallel zum Oberrohr und nicht parallel zum Boden gemessen angegeben ist?


----------



## Dr.Dos (15. Juni 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich hast du dabei im Hinterkopf behalten, dass die Oberrohrlänge auf der Bornman-Hompage parallel zum Oberrohr und nicht parallel zum Boden gemessen angegeben ist?


Genau deshalb, effektiv rechnerisch ~595 mm. Wie lang ist eigentlich der Hinterbau?

Lass uns in dem anderen Thread weiter machen, das wird hier sonst OT.


----------



## checky (16. Juni 2005)

@ Stevie21

sehr lecker


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. Juni 2005)

@ Stevie21:

Das Orange sieht wunderschön aus!   


Gruß       Geisterfahrer


----------



## Col. Kurtz (16. Juni 2005)

nach beinahe einem halben jahr wartezeit hier nun meine cc-waffe:




(lenkeroptik durch perspektive etwas "komisch")










so wies dasteht 11,2kg.

noch fragen zu den parts?!  ich entschuldige den minderwertigen xt-umwerfer...  

sattel ist fast schon zu bequem. wird vielleicht mit slr xp vom rennrad getauscht. und der flaschenhalter muss seine geländeprobe auch erst noch bestehen. das rad ansich darf sich dann in frammersbach beweisen...


fazit: ausstattung top: genau richtige mischung aus funktionalität und gewicht, optik besser als erwartet(besonders die farbe ist cool, schimmert leicht bläulich durch!), sehr edel und durchdacht verarbeit sowie details beachtet(allerlei kabelsicherungen und -abklebungen sowie kettenstreben- und steinschlagschutz dabei!).
ist jetzt nicht das absolute kunstwerk aber ich bin überzeugt, dass es fürn armen studenten wie mich nix besseres gibt!


----------



## Hugo (16. Juni 2005)

vorbau richtig rum drehn und dann isses genehmigt  

werds mir in frammersbach ma live ansehn, wobei ich noch nicht weiss obn ich den mara selbst mitfahr oder nur zuschauer mach


----------



## Col. Kurtz (16. Juni 2005)

ich sag ja die lenkeroptik täuscht. v.a. passt die geometrie so wie angegossen. musste nur die sattelhöhe einstellen und los gings(gut, war zufall). vielleicht probier ich irgendwann nochmal rum, aber jetzt muss ich mich erstmal der fahrwerkseinstellung widmen...
und wenn du in frammerbach mitfahren willst musste dich aber zügig anmelden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (16. Juni 2005)

nönö...sonntag morgen reicht noch  
so...muss dann weg, chef hat mist gebaut mit den laufrädern, und ohne die komm ich nicht unter 9kg


----------



## polo (16. Juni 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> vorbau richtig rum drehn und dann isses genehmigt


bingo!
so sieht's wie ein alt-herren-rad aus.


----------



## Col. Kurtz (16. Juni 2005)

wua! wenn ich heut nochmal zeit finde werd ich n bild aus ner perspektive von oben machen. dann passt das!


----------



## bikekrieger8500 (16. Juni 2005)

so da schaut mal was ich zum biken hab  e


----------



## customracer (16. Juni 2005)

bikekrieger8500 schrieb:
			
		

> tag Sven ist es so besser Hii Hiii




   
 das isses!!!


----------



## Schmirgel (16. Juni 2005)

Stevie21 schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich hoffe, ihr lasst es trotz Stahl und 105mm an der Front noch als CC-Bike durchgehen



Salu Brüderchen,

hübsch geworden... steht dem Briten, die Italienerin an der Front. Fehlt ja nur noch der silberne König 

greetinx from Indy

PS: Geh' mal in die Knie beim knipsen


----------



## Wave (16. Juni 2005)

schick...aber der lenker!   

muss der wirklich sein?


----------



## derMichi (16. Juni 2005)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> [...]aber ich bin überzeugt, dass es fürn armen studenten wie mich nix besseres gibt!



Oh wie mich dieses Selbstmitleid anseift...


----------



## henrsch (16. Juni 2005)

Warum entschuldigst Du dich für den XT-Umwerfer ???

Ist der zu billig ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevie21 (17. Juni 2005)

Danke für das Lob! 

@powderJO
>>ps. wie sieht es den mit der lackqualität so aus ....?

Da bin ich mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig, die Langzeiterfahrung fehlt halt noch. Auf den ersten Blick macht der Lack einen hervorragenden Eindruck, dass der Lack abplatzt oder abblättert ist definitiv nicht zu befürchten. Durch den Metallic-Look ist die Oberfläche allerdings etwas Kratzer-anfällig, gerade bei durchgehend verlegten Zügen. Um den Glanz zu erhalten, schreit der Rahmen nach etwas Pflege...   


@Brüderchen Schmirgel
>>Fehlt ja nur noch der silberne König 

Ja ja, kommt Zeit kommt Geld. Oder wird man doch eher weise? 

>>PS: Geh' mal in die Knie beim knipsen

Pft, und dann macht die Bandscheibe wieder knacks?!   


stevie


----------



## Col. Kurtz (17. Juni 2005)

@michi: ne, nix selbstmitleid; objektive betrachtung. wenn ich das selbstmitleidig gemeint hätte, hätte ich 3 pünktchen dahintergemacht statt nem ausrufezeichen.

@henrsch: nö. aber irgendwie stört er mich...


und noch eins mit -asche auf mein haupt- vorbau richtigrum und "benutzterer" optik:






so gefällts mir auch besser. auch vom fahrgefühl...


----------



## mauntenbeiker (17. Juni 2005)

...jetzt noch die hörnchen `nen tick nach unten drehen und wir hören auf zu lästern


----------



## polo (17. Juni 2005)

so, jetzt stellst du die bar-ends noch parallel zum vorbau ein, und dann bin ich glücklich!


----------



## mauntenbeiker (17. Juni 2005)

@polo: ...da war ich wohl zwei sekunden schneller...


----------



## polo (17. Juni 2005)

nur eine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (17. Juni 2005)

ne mach ich nicht. soll nämlich bequem sein und das nicht nur im wiegetritt - optik: 2trangig...


a propos hörnchen: kann mir einer sagen wie man die(scott) festkriegt?!? die 7-9 nm die draufstehen kannst du vergessen...


----------



## HarzerUrstoff (17. Juni 2005)

Moin Moin!!
nun will ich nachdem ich mal ne Digcam in die Hand bekommen habe, mal ein Foto meiner treuen CC Fuhre einstellen.
Alles Teile die sich über die Jahre durch Verschleiß zusammen gefunden haben.


----------



## Schafschützer (17. Juni 2005)

Gabel verkehrtrum eingebaut?  


Das Rad geht so aber nicht:
- Farben
- Rahmengröße
- Zugverlegung
- Schutzblech
- u.s.w.


MfG

Schafschützer

PS Da bin ich jetzt auch mal der erste beim abmeckern


----------



## m.a.t. (17. Juni 2005)

HarzerUrstoff schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin!!
> nun will ich nachdem ich mal ne Digcam in die Hand bekommen habe, mal ein Foto meiner treuen CC Fuhre einstellen.
> Alles Teile die sich über die Jahre durch Verschleiß zusammen gefunden haben.


Gibts das Bild auch in gross und heller   Das einzige was ich zu erkennen glaube, ist dass der hintere Zug mal abgelängt werden sollte.
ciao, matthias


----------



## polo (17. Juni 2005)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> optik: 2trangig...


nicht in diesem thread!


----------



## HarzerUrstoff (17. Juni 2005)

soooo jetzt mal der IST zustand    die Nahaufnahmen im Fotoalbum

und mal ein wenig ZDF:
- 1998er Kinesis Easton Elan 2 in RH 540
- 2003er RC 36 auf 100mm eingestellt, nicht täuschen lassen, hat zwischen 20-30mm sag, Stronglight Ahead, Giant Vorbau, Magura Lenker, Procraft Hörnchen, Magura HS33
- Rocklight 44.. Übersetzung, noch mit UN72 Patronenlager(suche noch ne 46 Übersetzung)
Sachs Plasma v/h mit Drehgriffen, deshalb auch die Rettungsleine, falls auf Tour mal wieder der Bowdenzug am Schaltwerk abknickt, zum nach ziehen
-Hügi 240 LRS mit Rev- und Comp Speichen MSnippeln 517 Felgen VR Black Shark HR Alpha Bite in 2,1, Michelin Felgenband, Tune SSchnellspanner v+h
-Roox S4 mit Spzialiced Sattel(welcher=keine Ahnung, sitzt sich gut)
für den Schutzblech Menschen = Zefal.....mit Klettbandern
nicht zusehen die SKS Pumpe auf der linken Seite


----------



## jones (17. Juni 2005)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> ne mach ich nicht. soll nämlich bequem sein und das nicht nur im wiegetritt - optik: 2trangig...



sieht wirklich gut aus - dein bike, aber der schnellspanner hinten steht irgendwie bischen komisch in die welt - find ich


----------



## starKI (17. Juni 2005)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> a propos hörnchen: kann mir einer sagen wie man die(scott) festkriegt?!? die 7-9 nm die draufstehen kannst du vergessen...


Die sehen mir ganz arg nach den Post-Moderne-Hörnchen aus (nur anders gelabelt). Ich hab die nur mit Syntace Bar-Plugs festgekriegt. Selbst anziehen mit 12 Nm hat nur zeitweise gehalten und aufgrund des Designs der Klemmung tun solche hohen Anzugsmomente bei diesen Hörnchen dem Lenker absolut nicht gut (mir ist mal einer längs -ausgehend von den Hörnchen- 5 cm eingerissen). Seit ich nen Syntace Lenker mit Bar Plugs benutze, hab ich selbst mit 7 Nm keine Probleme mehr.

StarKI


----------



## dkiki (17. Juni 2005)

@Col. Kurtz: hab meine barends einfach rangedonnert, bis nix ma geht. allerdings musst du die n bisserl weiter nach innen machen, sodass anna seite der lenker 2mm rausguckt. un spezielle stöpsel sin wichtig, sonst hasse den lenker zerquetscht.
dome


----------



## Col. Kurtz (17. Juni 2005)

@jones: jaja. ich hab meine probleme mit dem schnellspanner. bin halt scheibenbremsen-rookie und muss da noch n bisschen üben. 

a propos scheibenbremsen: ich erkläre hiermit öffentlich jeden für verrückt, der einmal ne vernünftige cc-disk(->marta) gefahren hat und danach jemals wieder v-brakes verbaut hat...

die schnellspanner sind übrigens übler mist. vorne hält er garnicht. is ne riesensauerei....(gehört aber hier nicht rein.) mittlerweile hab ich dt-spanner dran und warte darauf, dass mir canyon vernünftige spanner schickt sonst gibts richtig ärger...


@dkiki, starki: danke für die tips! werd mir die dinger besorgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tante_Uschi (18. Juni 2005)

Update:

Neu sind
- Tune-Laufräder (King+Kong, 717, DT Comp),
- Tune-Schnellspanner,
- Eggebeater,
- Hörnchen (ja, am Riser  ).


----------



## Hugo (18. Juni 2005)

*Holger* schrieb:
			
		

> Update:
> 
> Neu sind
> - Tune-Laufräder (King+Kong, 717, DT Comp),
> ...



sowas kommt raus wenn leute zwar viel geld investiern aber keinen geschmack haben


----------



## IGGY (18. Juni 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> sowas kommt raus wenn leute zwar viel geld investiern aber keinen geschmack haben


Jeap!


----------



## mox (18. Juni 2005)

gefällt mir auch nicht wirklich.
Die Rahmengeometrie gefällt mir nicht, sieht eher aus wie ein Damen-MTB.
Hörner mag ich sowieso nicht so, aber am Rizer sehen sie ja mal richtig hässlich aus.
Und wie groß bist du denn? die Sattelüberhöhung sieht ziemlich hoch aus


----------



## Tante_Uschi (18. Juni 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> sowas kommt raus wenn leute zwar viel geld investiern aber keinen geschmack haben


Sehr konstruktiv. 



			
				mox schrieb:
			
		

> gefällt mir auch nicht wirklich.
> Die Rahmengeometrie gefällt mir nicht, sieht eher aus wie ein Damen-MTB.
> Hörner mag ich sowieso nicht so, aber am Rizer sehen sie ja mal richtig hässlich aus.
> Und wie groß bist du denn? die Sattelüberhöhung sieht ziemlich hoch aus


Die ästhetischen Einwände lasse ich gelten (Lässt du im Gegenzug die Einordnung als moderne Kunst gelten? Dann passt's in den Thread  ). Aber funktionell gibt's m.E. nichts besseres. Das gilt insb. für die Kombi Riser+Hörner. Bin übrigens 1,87 m groß. Der Rahmen ist Größe L. XL wäre zu groß.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. Juni 2005)

sehr interessant was in diesem Thread so alles als hässlich betitelt wird.
Momentan sind wir wohl in einer Phase wo alles außer 1kg SIDs und Carbon bis zum Umfallen bzw. Bike unter 8kg nicht mehr akzeptiert wird.

Mir persönlich würde in dem Bike ein Syntace Duraflite besser gefallen, nur dass der die Vorbaulänge kürzt und nen längeren gibts bald gar nicht mehr.

Der Riser gefällt auch mir nicht so recht, vor allem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen wozu man an dem Ding Hörnchen braucht, ein Riser bietet so viele Griffpositionen, und wenn du nicht gerade ein Wiegetrittfahrer bist dann kannst du die Dinger runterwerfen. Falls doch dann kauf dir nen Flatbar und schmeiß die BarEnds da ran.

Ich selber habe schon mit der Kombination aus Riserbar und Hörnchen experimentiert und das ganze als grottig abgestempelt (sowohl optisch als auch technisch)

Aber nimms easy, meine Kiste wird sicher genauso verlacht, nur dass ich wohl 2000-3000 Euro weniger dran gelassen habe.



Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Hugo (18. Juni 2005)

*Holger* schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr konstruktiv.



es geht nicht darum konstrukitv zu sein....rizer mit hörnchen gehörn hier in dem thread auf die schwarze liste genommen, genauso wie pedale "ohne klick" und Spacertürme
n teures 0815 rad zusätzlich verschandelt...meiner persöhnl. meinung nach sind da die blauen grossen schilder auf der A3 richtung Frankfurt mehr kunstwerk.
dafür dass du gross bist kannste nix, dafür dass du 3cm spacer unterm viel zu langen vorbau hast, n rizer um die länge wieder zu kompensiern und dann noch hörnchen dran, dafür sehr wohl.
und die sattelüberhöhung ist auch noch nicht auf mindestmass


----------



## Tante_Uschi (18. Juni 2005)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Der Riser gefällt auch mir nicht so recht, vor allem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen wozu man an dem Ding Hörnchen braucht, ein Riser bietet so viele Griffpositionen, und wenn du nicht gerade ein Wiegetrittfahrer bist dann kannst du die Dinger runterwerfen. Falls doch dann kauf dir nen Flatbar und schmeiß die BarEnds da ran.
> 
> ...


Ich nutze die Hörner sehr häufig, insb. bei gleichmäigem Fahren in der Ebene und an langen Anstiegen. Die Optik finde ich auch nicht berauschend. Habe mich insoweit schon bewusst für die kurzen Stummel entschieden. Im Übrigen halt ich's dann mit dem alten Grundsatz: Form follows function.

(Grüße nach Annaberg von einem alten Karl-Marx-Städter, den es in den Breisgau verschlagen hat.   )


----------



## mox (18. Juni 2005)

@ Holger:

ok bei 187cm brauchst du wohl sone hohe Sattelhöhe . Ich denke das wird daher so wirken, weil das Oberrohr doch recht tief sitzt und nicht am oberen Ende des Sitzrohrers abschließt.
Dass der Rahmen allerdings ein L ist hätte ich jetzt überhaupt nicht gedacht,
da der recht winzig wirkt.


Aber was solls, das Rad muss dir gefallen und neben der Optik ist v.a. immer noch die Funktionalität und Ergonomie des Rades wichtig, wenn du damit gut zurecht kommst, warum nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (18. Juni 2005)

was macht ihr so nen trara um die optik?
wenn man drauf sitzt sieht man soweiso nur seinen Tacho/pulsuhr und den Weg vor sich.
Oder wollt ihr mir etwa sagen ihr konstruiert eure Bikes nur wegen der Optik   
Ich finds okay, 
Riser und Hörnchen okay sieht schlimm aus aber wems gefällt


----------



## Dr.Dos (18. Juni 2005)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Riser und Hörnchen okay sieht schlimm aus aber wems gefällt


Aber nicht in diesem Thread.  :kotz: 

Und jetzt Schnauze halten und Bilder einstellen.


----------



## Cromm (18. Juni 2005)

@*Holger*: Lyncht mich, aber was sieht an dem Bike so schlimm aus? "Damen-MTB" - kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Das ist einer der besten Race-Rahmen die es gibt. Die Parts/Gruppe/Gabel sind technisch top. "Spacertürmchen" - da hab ich diesem Thread schon ganz andere gesehen; da das Bike offensichtlich neu ist glaub ich, daß die so wieso noch weg kommen.

Für meinen Geschmack etwas zu wenig Porno.   

Trotz dem find ich's nicht schlecht.


----------



## chri5 (18. Juni 2005)

@Holger, mir persoenlich gefaellt der Riser und die Hoernchen zwar auch nicht, aber ansonsten ist das ein absolut geiler Bock! 2 thumbs up!


----------



## Running Man (18. Juni 2005)

Ich finde das Bike ok. Punkt. 

Was ich noch viel schlimmer finde, sind weisse Felgen und silberne Rennradschuhe   


Gruß, Running


----------



## Deleted 8297 (18. Juni 2005)

Wie wär´s mal mit merh Bildern und weniger Gesülze?!   

Ein Bild und dann kommen ein bis zwei Seiten mehr und/oder minder sinnvolle Antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pueftel (18. Juni 2005)

..so, mal wieder ein paar Bilder!

Gestern waren einige tune Sachen in der Post .  Rangemacht und für gut befunden!


Frank


----------



## Tante_Uschi (18. Juni 2005)

Schön. 

Mit schwarzen Kurbeln und Kettenblätter würde es mir noch besser gefallen.

Edit: ... und (vollständig) schwarzem Steuersatz ...


----------



## Schmirgel (18. Juni 2005)

Coole Kettenlinie 

Sonst natürlich ein wunderschönes DEAN! Wie fährt es sich? Gewicht?

Mini-Kritiken:  graue Hörnchen hätten mir besser gefallen, Lenkerstopfen fehlen, zweifarbiger Steuersatz?

EDIT: Danke, Zaskar, an die Mavics habe ich gar nicht gedacht!


----------



## zaskar76 (18. Juni 2005)

Schmirgel schrieb:
			
		

> Mini-Kritiken:  zweifarbiger Steuersatz?



is halt nen mavic (316?)...


----------



## Steppenwolfff (18. Juni 2005)

Mein neues. 10983g. Fährt sich geil für jemanden, der vorher mit nem 12,6 kg Hardtail rumgeeiert ist. Der Spacerturm muss noch ab. Muss mir aber erst vom Kollech nächste Woche die Eisensäge holen.


----------



## austinpowers (19. Juni 2005)

So, hier mal mein aktueller Sachstandsbericht ;-) Feedback willkommen !   

cya

-=austinpowers=-






Höhere Qualität: Link


----------



## mauntenbeiker (19. Juni 2005)

@austinpowers:
ich erkläre den versuch, die farbe des hinterbaues in anderen biketeilen weiterzuführen, als gescheitert  
sorry - rot ist halt nicht gleich rot und den flaschenhalter finde ich richtig unangenehm...
kabelbinder sind für mich horror - besonders wenn sie dazu noch durch einen rotwild-schriftzug laufen  
mit ein paar kleinen handgriffen, wirds dann ein schickes und zeitloses rotwild-bike


----------



## Hugo (19. Juni 2005)

muss mich meinem vorredner leider anschliessen...die teile sind alle samt schön und gut, aber rot eloxiert und rot lackiert beisst sich irgendwie meiner meinung nach...wärn der falschenhalter und hörnchen schwarz sähs besser aus...und die kabelbinder....kommst hat nicht drum rum die leitungen zu kappen und "ordentlich" zu verlegen  

aber sonst n schönes rad


----------



## BiermannFreund (19. Juni 2005)

hm, also so schlimm find ichs garnicht ^_^
natürlich is rot lackiert und eloxiert n unterschied, aber finde, das geht in ordnung, hätt ich auch gemacht, aber die kabelbinder gehn echt garnich, abba das hab ich schonmal gesagt   

ansonsten find cih die hörnchen ok, schwarz würd irgerdwie untergehn
aber über geschmack lässt sich ja streiten


----------



## [email protected] (19. Juni 2005)

so jungs, hier ist endlich mein neues bike, wegen dem ihr mich schon so "abgenervt" habt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austinpowers (19. Juni 2005)

Zu den heiss geliebten Kabelbindern : Ich musste da kurzerhand heute
weisse und denn noch breite nehmen weil leider nix anderes mehr im Hause
war. Is also mangels Material übers Wochenende so entstanden und weil ich
die neuen Bremsen heute noch testen wollte. Nur die Ruhe - wird noch gefixt  

Zum Thema rot - ich finds schön und mir solls ja gefallen.   

cya

-=austinpowers=-


----------



## MOHTman (19. Juni 2005)

@ [email protected]: eigentlich schon ganz cc-tauglich, jedoch solltest du den fetten sattel ala "trekking-rad" noch gegen nen schnittigeren tauschen (selle italia flite z.b.)...aber sonst nicht schlecht und vor allem zweckmäßig ausgestattet (ohne prollige tune-teile)^^


----------



## Wave (19. Juni 2005)

MOHTman schrieb:
			
		

> @ [email protected]: eigentlich schon ganz cc-tauglich, jedoch solltest du den fetten sattel ala "trekking-rad" noch gegen nen schnittigeren tauschen (selle italia flite z.b.)...aber sonst nicht schlecht und vor allem zweckmäßig ausgestattet (ohne prollige tune-teile)^^



naja...manchmal dann aber lieber doch n paar protzige tune-teilchen! 
das X.O. passt mit unter (meine Meinung) nicht so ganze zum rest


----------



## [email protected] (19. Juni 2005)

MOHTman schrieb:
			
		

> @ [email protected]: eigentlich schon ganz cc-tauglich, jedoch solltest du den fetten sattel ala "trekking-rad" noch gegen nen schnittigeren tauschen (selle italia flite z.b.)...aber sonst nicht schlecht und vor allem zweckmäßig ausgestattet (ohne prollige tune-teile)^^


dank, aber der sattel und trekking???   Der ist stein hart! das ist der bontrager race lite 05  , also ich find den net so protzig und außerdem muss ich ja gut sitzen können


----------



## Knax (20. Juni 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen!

hier mein update juli 2005:
xtr schaltwerk 2002 
xtr umwerfer 2005
tune wasserträger 2x
wcs vorbau
Principia Mac Ltd. 
(weitere pics im album)

mfg
Knax


----------



## Schafschützer (20. Juni 2005)

@ [email protected]

Die Ventilkappen abschrauben und in den Gulli fallen lassen.


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## [email protected] (20. Juni 2005)

Schafschützer schrieb:
			
		

> @ [email protected]
> 
> Die Ventilkappen abschrauben und in den Gulli fallen lassen.
> 
> ...


Die Ventillkappen haben doch Style! Hat halt net jeder!


----------



## Knax (21. Juni 2005)

nachtrag: die bilder   









Knax


----------



## Schafschützer (21. Juni 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Die Ventillkappen haben doch Style! Hat halt net jeder!



Versuch doch mal welche aus der Disney-Collection zu finden. Meine Töchter fänden welche im Lillifee-Design bestimmt sehr stylisch.


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (21. Juni 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> nachtrag: die bilder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tut mir leid knax - die optik find ich irgendwie verzogen, ungewohnt... fuhr im letzten jahr noch das gleiche rad, bis sich der rahmen verabschiedet hat (by the way - ich hab noch 'n schaltauge übrig   )...

mein rad war grösse s... 120 vorbau (negativ montiert), gerade moots sattelstütze, sid sl, kurbel race-face, tune lrs, rest xtr...

an deinen rad stört mich optisch der kurze vorbau und die gekröpfte sattelstütze... dadurch wirkt das bike für mich hecklastig... 

gruss mike


----------



## polo (21. Juni 2005)

Und Der Spacer Turm!!!


----------



## joreg (21. Juni 2005)

Hab es nun auch mal geschafft, die Fotos (von meinem "Hoffentlich-CC-Kunstwerk"   ) einzustellen. Mal schauen, was ihr dazu sagt!!!









Gruß Joreg


----------



## Schrommski (21. Juni 2005)

@ joreg

Schaut sehr gut aus. Ein wirklich schönes Cannondale (obwohl ich CD eigentlich nicht so mag).

Kommst du mit den Bar Ends so klar? Die sind ja extrem flach.


----------



## joreg (21. Juni 2005)

Hab die Barends extra so flach, weil mir bei nem steileren Winkel immer die Hände einschlafen. Ist ganz angenehm so!!!


----------



## Schrommski (21. Juni 2005)

joreg schrieb:
			
		

> Hab die Barends extra so flach, weil mir bei nem steileren Winkel immer die Hände einschlafen. Ist ganz angenehm so!!!



Stimmt, das Problem hab ich auch öfters. Aber wenn ich die flacher mache, hab ich immer das Gefühl, dass ich nach vorne wegrutsche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## starKI (21. Juni 2005)

Das CD find ich sehr gelungen. Früher konnte ich die Fatties nicht so leiden, aber inzwischen find ich sie an nem CC-Bike doch auch ganz passend. Und als Bremse würde mir ne Marta auch besser gefallen (hängt aber von deinem Gewicht ab).

StarKI


----------



## joreg (21. Juni 2005)

starKI schrieb:
			
		

> ...und als Bremse würde mir ne Marta auch besser gefallen (hängt aber von deinem Gewicht ab).
> 
> StarKI



genau mein Gewicht war der Grund für die Magura Lousie FR. Hab zwar keine 94 Kg. mehr wie im letzten Jahr, aber ich denke, dass 88Kg. immer noch zu viel für die Martha wären. Hab mit dieser Bremse auch positive Erfahrungen am Epic gemacht. Und bei 1,93 und 88kg nur an Leichtbau zu denken, ist auch nicht unbedingt ratsam


----------



## Knax (21. Juni 2005)

mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> an deinen rad stört mich optisch der kurze vorbau und die gekröpfte sattelstütze... dadurch wirkt das bike für mich hecklastig...



...so wie es da steht, ist es die transalp-variante (für den geschundenen rücken eines 18-jährigen   ): normalerweise fahre ich einen 110mm wcs vorbau. stütze kommt wahrscheinlich im herbst eine FRM dran...
Knax


----------



## Einheimischer (21. Juni 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...so wie es da steht, ist es die transalp-variante (für den geschundenen rücken eines 18-jährigen   ): normalerweise fahre ich einen 110mm wcs vorbau. stütze kommt wahrscheinlich im herbst eine FRM dran...
> Knax



Das Rad ist im Prinzip sehr schön, nur hast du es dir leider eine Nummer zu groß gekauft, dadurch wirkt es seltsam und verbaut. Naja, vieleicht wächst du ja noch ein Stück, ist mit 18 ja durchaus möglich und dann passts wieder  

Grüße.


----------



## TresXF (21. Juni 2005)

hot chili 'zymotic 1' - custombike im originalen 1997er setup (bis auf die aktuellen 2.35er reifen)





meine alte chili-möhre - dafür aber auch unkaputtbar
​


----------



## IGGY (21. Juni 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Das Rad ist im Prinzip sehr schön, nur hast du es dir leider eine Nummer zu groß gekauft, dadurch wirkt es seltsam und verbaut. Naja, vieleicht wächst du ja noch ein Stück, ist mit 18 ja durchaus möglich und dann passts wieder
> 
> Grüße.


Wo soll der denn noch hinwachsen? Ist doch schon ein Riese!


----------



## Knax (21. Juni 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Wo soll der denn noch hinwachsen? Ist doch schon ein Riese!


...wachsen tue ich auf jeden fall noch etwas! im moment aber ich die breite: scheiss erkältung   
Knax


----------



## joreg (23. Juni 2005)

jetzt mach ich mir die Mühe und stell mein Bike ein und jetzt schreibt niemand was!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## polo (23. Juni 2005)

2 positive stimmen! enorm viel für'n cd!


----------



## tim_ (23. Juni 2005)

joreg schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt mach ich mir die Mühe und stell mein Bike ein und jetzt schreibt niemand was!!!!!!!!!!



an dem Bike gibts halt nix zu kritisieren. Ich finds klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joreg (23. Juni 2005)

tim_ schrieb:
			
		

> an dem Bike gibts halt nix zu kritisieren. Ich finds klasse!



ganz nach dem schwäbischen Motto "nix g´sagt isch g´nug g´lobt", oder


----------



## Edith L. (23. Juni 2005)

joreg schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt mach ich mir die Mühe und stell mein Bike ein und jetzt schreibt niemand was!!!!!!!!!!



Ohne Worte!!!


----------



## GlanDas (23. Juni 2005)

TresXF schrieb:
			
		

> hot chili 'zymotic 1' - custombike im originalen 1997er setup (bis auf die aktuellen *2.35er* reifen)​




Genau die müssen runter 

Was is das für ne Gabel? schreib mal bischen was zur ausstattung   


ich hoffe du bist jetzt glücklich  ​


----------



## TresXF (23. Juni 2005)

hallo King Fly,
ein paar angaben zur ausstattung meines bikes findet man  hier...



> ich hoffe du bist jetzt glücklich


was meinst du damit? oder verwechselst du mich mit user "joreg"?


----------



## polo (23. Juni 2005)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Genau die müssen runter



es gibt leute, die mit ihrem cc-rad im gelände fahren - so mit wurzeln, steinen, schlamm, schotter, gras, kurven etc.


----------



## GlanDas (23. Juni 2005)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> kurven etc.



echt?
ich fahr immer nur gerade aus


----------



## roadrunner_gs (23. Juni 2005)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt leute, die mit ihrem cc-rad im gelände fahren - so mit wurzeln, steinen, schlamm, schotter, gras, kurven etc.



Aber dann gleich Traktorreifen?


----------



## Hugo (23. Juni 2005)

ich auch...dabei gehts dann aber öfters ma hoch und runter...nur die senkrechten wände schaff ich noch nicht so ganz hoch wenn sie dann ma höher sind als n dreistöckiges haus 

@polo
wie meinst du das jetz eigentlich?
weil bei schlamm sind dünne reifen schon deutl. besser...siehe die ganzen cross-fahrer
für den rest sind breite reifen ganz gut...und dann solls noch leute geben die das ganze auch noch auf zeit machen, und da sind dann schmale dinger durch nix zu ersetzen ausser durch noch schmalere


----------



## polo (24. Juni 2005)

hier vielleicht der falsche ort, aber:
wer gemischtes gelände fährt, ist m.e. gut beraten, einen reifen zu nehmen, der für die auftretenden extremsituationen geeignet ist.
das mag für ne reine schlammstrecke anders aussehen, genauso für ein cc-rennen. bei letzterem kann man aber auch bei verlorener bodenhaftung ordentlich zeit verlieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiermannFreund (24. Juni 2005)




----------



## rkersten (25. Juni 2005)

ich glaub ich hab da ein Problem ... bei mir werden keine Bilder mehr dargestellt ... wer kann helfen?


----------



## Jolly Rogers (25. Juni 2005)

Schau mal hier nach --> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1980584#post1980584


----------



## BiermannFreund (25. Juni 2005)

dann verlink ich erst mal böse extern mit der bitte um löschung, sobald das album wieder geht 
aber hier muss es mal weiter gehen


----------



## Cromm (25. Juni 2005)

*JAWOLL*  Sehr schönes Bike. Es lebe die Farbe  .


----------



## headbug (25. Juni 2005)

Risen bremsscheiben aber dien Rad wirste vorn Marathon immer wieder erkennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiermannFreund (25. Juni 2005)

headbug schrieb:
			
		

> Risen bremsscheiben aber dien Rad wirste vorn Marathon immer wieder erkennen



Hehe, mist, ich dachte, ich kann sie verstecken 
Ja, das Problem war, ich wollte gern die Juicy 7, hab se dann billig (naja, im Verhältniss *G*) bekommen, leider hatte der die 185er Scheiben nimma da und hat "einfach so" mal die 205er reingeschmissen...

Naja, was dabei rausgekommen ist, sieht man ja
Wenn die im Arsch sind, dann kommen mal kleine dran


----------



## TresXF (25. Juni 2005)

da das icb-fotoalbum nicht funktioniert, hier noch ein externer link

*@ biermannfreund*
schickes chili  wie ich sehe auch noch das alte mit den vierkantrohren - imho sind die dinger wirklich kaum kaputtzukriegen...

*@ roadrunner_gs*
traktorreifen? ich finde meine 2.35er reifen passen hervorragend auf mein chili - der hinterbau bietet schliesslich noch platz bis 3.0er breite. an der gabel geht es allerdings recht eng zu, aber es hat alles gepasst.

*@ kingfly*
mein bike ist auf langlebigkeit, problemlosigkeit und fahrspass ausgelegt - eben ein echtes cc-bike, keine unbequeme & überzüchtete rennfeile, keine pass-auf-die steine-auf-dem-weg-auf-diva, kein pannenanfälliger leichtbau-tour-aufhalter


----------



## Cromm (25. Juni 2005)

Was ist das für ein Vorbau, Kurbeln?


----------



## BiermannFreund (25. Juni 2005)

sieht nach synchros und raceface-kurbeln aus 

ich find die tasche da unterm sattel aber doof ;-)
ansonsten hübsch (wobei ich die form der hörnchen net so doll find, aber das is ja von "user zu User" verschieden )


----------



## TresXF (25. Juni 2005)

hi cromm,

vorbau, steuersatz, sattelstütze, crank-o-matic: *syncros*
lenker, kurbeln: *raceface*


----------



## xc-mtb (25. Juni 2005)

Guten Tag,

Würde eher behaupten das es Cook´s Kurbeln sind. Steht auch drauf!
Der Vorbau ist ein Ringlé in 3D.

Mir zu bunt, sonst sehr schön.


----------



## BiermannFreund (25. Juni 2005)

xc-mtb schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Tag,
> 
> Würde eher behaupten das es Cook´s Kurbeln sind. Steht auch drauf!
> Der Vorbau ist ein Ringlé in 3D.
> ...



Jau, meine Sind Cook und es isn Ringlè

Aber ich glaub Cromm meinte sicher die von TresXF


----------



## TresXF (25. Juni 2005)

> ich find die tasche da unterm sattel aber doof ;-)



das hat eher praktische gründe:
ich trage nur ungern beim fahren einen rucksack, deswegen ist minimalwerkzeug, speichenschlüssel, flickzeug und ersatzschlauch in der satteltasche drin, pumpe und trinkflasche am rahmen befestigt. ist natürlich auch keine optimale lösung, aber ohne den kram fühle ich mich auch nicht wohl


----------



## phiro (25. Juni 2005)

TresXF schrieb:
			
		

> das hat eher praktische gründe:
> ich trage nur ungern beim fahren einen rucksack, deswegen ist minimalwerkzeug, speichenschlüssel, flickzeug und ersatzschlauch in der satteltasche drin, pumpe und trinkflasche am rahmen befestigt. ist natürlich auch keine optimale lösung, aber ohne den kram fühle ich mich auch nicht wohl



fährst du ohne Trikot


----------



## TresXF (25. Juni 2005)

ich fahre natürlich mit trikot (und radhose), bin doch traditionalist. aber mir die trikottaschen mit equipment und ersatzteilen vollzustopfen finde ich noch unangenehmer im tragekomfort als einen rucksack. also bleibt die satteltasche (ist ja nur eine ganz kleine) dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri5 (25. Juni 2005)

@Biermannfreund:
Genialer Bock! Gefaellt mir sehr gut, Gabel und Vorbau Farbe, setback Stuetze und die Sram Compnenten, 1000x schoener als XTR IMO.
Wie bist Du mit dem Sram X-Gen Umwerfer zufrieden, hab bisher wenig drueber gehoert!


----------



## austinpowers (25. Juni 2005)

@BiermannFreund

Sehr hübsch - ich denke das liegt auch an der fachkundigen Beratung   

Allein die Bremsscheiben gehn wirklich gar nicht !

cya

-=austinpowers=-


----------



## rkersten (25. Juni 2005)

@BiermannFreund ... uiii so große Scheiben und das bei einer Skareb, kannst ja mal berichten wie die das so verkraftet ... ansonsten sehr schickes Bike, auch wenn es für mich pers. zu bunt ist.


----------



## GlanDas (25. Juni 2005)

@Biermann

Macht die Leitung der Vorderbremse keine Probleme?
Oder is das nur eine vorrüberehene variante


----------



## BiermannFreund (26. Juni 2005)

noch nicht fly 
wird demnächst aber mal gekürzt, denn allein optisch find ichs ääätzend *g*

tjaa, also den X-Gen find ich pers. voll in ordngung.
kenn leider keinen vergleich da mein altes auch schon nur den X-Gen hatte *G*

ja dank der fachkundigen beratung is das scho ganz gut gelungen.
wie gesagt, scheiben tausch ich erst aus, wenn se hinne sind, da hab ich nu kein bock druff.
bislang verträgt sich das ganze mit der skareb aber, zumindest hab ich so das gefühl.

danke für die blümchen und nun weiter mit foddos   
sonst closen sie uns wieder den fred *g*


----------



## drivingghost (27. Juni 2005)

So, seit Freitag meins:





Ja, die Spacer, die bleiben erst mal.
Ja, die Bremsleitung, die wird bei Gelegenheit gekürzt.

R


----------



## Sahnie (27. Juni 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> So, seit Freitag meins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wette, das ist das erste Rad, das selbst dem "Mountenbiker" gefällt.

Schönes Rad.


----------



## mauntenbeiker (27. Juni 2005)

Sahnie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wette, das ist das erste Rad, das selbst dem "Mountenbiker" gefällt.



...ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob du mich damit meinst...  
aber dem *mauntenbeiker* gefällts natürlich  
(...obwohl - die kurbel würde ich dann doch tauschen  )


----------



## roadrunner_gs (27. Juni 2005)

mauntenbeiker schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> (...obwohl - die kurbel würde ich dann doch tauschen  )



Und den Umwerfer auch gegen was graues/schwarzes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (27. Juni 2005)

Schönes Rad    ! Von S-Tec?


----------



## drivingghost (27. Juni 2005)

Kurbel wird auf jeden Fall noch getauscht, Umwerfer weiss ich noch nicht. Dann noch Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze
Unter Umständen noch die Laufräder
Aber das wird wohl noch eine kleine Ewigkeit dauern, denn Geld ist gerade keines mehr da.
edit: ist nicht von S-Tec.


----------



## mauntenbeiker (27. Juni 2005)

hey, hey, nimm das mit dem "tauschen" nicht so ernst...
...musst deshalb nicht gleich dein ganzes bike neu aufbauen


----------



## roadrunner_gs (27. Juni 2005)

Das Rad ist schön, ohne Zweifel, aber wie die Spanner stehen, das ist doch schon ein optisches Verbrechen!
Ab damit auf die andere Seite, dann sehen die nicht mehr so komisch aus.


----------



## drivingghost (28. Juni 2005)

mauntenbeiker schrieb:
			
		

> hey, hey, nimm das mit dem "tauschen" nicht so ernst...
> ...musst deshalb nicht gleich dein ganzes bike neu aufbauen



Ich habe da schon meine Pläne, da müsst Ihr nicht erst ankommen und frozeln (;
Sattel wurde als erstes getauscht, Gobi gegen SLR, gleich danach war das Schaltwerk dran. Montiert war ein inverses XT, das ist für mich der Horror. Habe dann ein altes XTR angeschraubt. Leichte Hprnchen kommen dieses Wochenende noch dran, dann ist mein Vorrat zu Hause aufgebraucht und alle anderen Modifikationen müssen warten. 
Ist noch gar keinem der schöne Kunststoffring hinter der Kassette aufgefallen?


----------



## Wald-Schrat (28. Juni 2005)

Wenn man's nicht weiß, denkt man, dass es die Disc ist, die etwas glänzt. 

Was soll n das Plastik da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodo1912 (28. Juni 2005)




----------



## fab1o (28. Juni 2005)

UPDATE:














Aus meiner Rennmaschine ist ein genial zu fahrendes Hardtail für praktisch jedes Gelände geworden. 
Geändert hab ich eigentlich nur die Vorbaustellung und natürlich den Lenker(WCS Lowrizer). Gewicht noch immer 9,8kg.

Bin mal auf eure Kommentare gespannt!!!
_An alle Rizerhasser: ihr könnt mich_


----------



## polo (28. Juni 2005)

rizer sind keine haßobjekte, sondern schlicht inakzeptabel.
deswegen kann ich dein - schönes   - radl nicht kommentieren


----------



## roadrunner_gs (28. Juni 2005)

2x 10mm Spacer unter den Vorbau sollten das gleiche erledigen.


----------



## fab1o (28. Juni 2005)

hehe, hab ichs doch gewusst  

dass ein Rizer eine andere Ergonomie bietet ist dir wohl unbekannt roadrunner...


----------



## roadrunner_gs (28. Juni 2005)

Es gibt von Syntace und Easton auch gerade Lenker mit 9° Biegung.


----------



## fab1o (28. Juni 2005)

weiss ich, doch mag ich den Rizer auch optisch sehr gerne!!! musst du nicht verstehen, ist aber mein Geschmack!!!


----------



## rkersten (28. Juni 2005)

Nagut dank Rizer und Spacer fällt es in die Kategorie Cruiser - also einen schicken leichten Cruiser hast dir da aufgbaut. Sowas geht aber auch günstiger . Was mir da noch auffällt, der Vorbau ist auch sehr steil. Nen Cruiser halt.


----------



## fab1o (28. Juni 2005)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> Nagut dank Rizer und Spacer fällt es in die Kategorie Cruiser - also einen schicken leichten Cruiser hast dir da aufgbaut. Sowas geht aber auch günstiger . Was mir da noch auffällt, der Vorbau ist auch sehr steil. Nen Cruiser halt.



bist herzlich eingeladen mit mir mal in der Schweiz eine Tour zu unternehmen. kannst danach ja selber entscheiden ob es "cruisen" oder eher "rocken und Gas geben" war!

gruss


----------



## roadrunner_gs (28. Juni 2005)

Ochnö, da bleiben wir lieber bei Brennnesseln, Zuckersand und spärlichen Bergen bevor wir so eine weite Reise unternehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (28. Juni 2005)

carlsson schrieb:
			
		

> Aus meiner Rennmaschine ist ein genial zu fahrendes Hardtail für praktisch jedes Gelände geworden.
> Geändert hab ich eigentlich nur die Vorbaustellung und natürlich den Lenker(WCS Lowrizer). Gewicht noch immer 9,8kg.
> 
> Bin mal auf eure Kommentare gespannt!!!
> _An alle Rizerhasser: ihr könnt mich_



Normalerweise müsste man dir dafür das Rad wegnehmen! Jetzt fehlen nur noch Reflektoren, Gepäckträger und Schutzbleche  

Grüße, ein bekennender Rizerhasser


----------



## rkersten (28. Juni 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Ochnö, da bleiben wir lieber bei Brennnesseln, Zuckersand und spärlichen Bergen bevor wir so eine weite Reise unternehmen.


Stimmt 20% Steigung bei 20cm tiefen Zuckersand und zwickenden Brennnesseln an der Wade reichen fürs erste ... aber wenn ich mal Zeit hab nehm ich die Einladung gern an . Aber ein Rizer kommt mir trotzdem nicht ans Rad!

... so und nun gehts aber langsam wieder Richtung OT - wir wollen ja hier schicke Bilder sehen.

P.S. nimm nich alles so ernst du sollst dich auf deinem Rad ja wohlfühlen - das ist die Hauptsache, muss ja nicht jeder mit dem Einheitsbrei rumfahren. Obwohl ein Rizer am Scale wirklich bescheiden aussieht, von den Spacern mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## fab1o (28. Juni 2005)

bei uns gibts auch Brennesseln!  

@einheimischer aka Rizerhasser: der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil bergab (durch den Rizer) ist enorm!!! gebe das Ding nicht mehr her!


----------



## Baxx (28. Juni 2005)

carlsson schrieb:
			
		

> gebe das Ding nicht mehr her!



Zeig dich gefälligst einsichtig und beug dich der Mehrheit, verdammt nochmal!


----------



## BiermannFreund (28. Juni 2005)

wir sind die rizerhasser, sie werden assimiliert werden...

ich kann das ding auch net ausstehen *G*
*grusel*


----------



## Running Man (28. Juni 2005)

Mein Update ist zwar schon ein halbes Jahr (mindestens) überfällig, aber lieber spät als nie.

Diejenigen die nicht wissen um was es hierbei geht, oder diejenigen die nochmal nachlesen mögen klicken hier Link zum Beitrag

Am Bike wurde die Sattelstütze gegen eine WCS getauscht, die Kassette gegen eine XT, der Ritchey Pro Lenker gegen einen aus Carbon, Reifen gegen die Michelins S Comp light. Rein rechnerisch sollte das Bike 530 Gramm abgespeckt haben und somit bei 9,7 Kg liegen. Das genaue Gewicht werde ich nachreichen wenn ich wieder auf die Postwaage kann. 

Der Preis für das Bike hat mein eng gestecktes Budget um ganze 11 Euro überschritten. Aber ich finde 511 Euro, für ein Bike welches nicht aus der Restekiste und fast  auschliesslich  (bis auf die Forke) aus Neuteilen aufgebaut wurde, ganz ok, oder? Zumal das Teil echt genial abgeht. Meine 3K Euro Bikes, können nichts wirklich besser. 

So, nun noch die Bildchen (hab mal auf eine besondere Location verzichtet    ) und dann Freigabe zum " Verreissen". Bessere Bilder poste ich mal später.


Gruß, Running


----------



## chri5 (28. Juni 2005)

carlsson schrieb:
			
		

> weiss ich, doch mag ich den Rizer auch optisch sehr gerne!!! musst du nicht verstehen, ist aber mein Geschmack!!!



Habs ja schon im Scale-Thread geschrieben, genailer Bock, saugeil, aber auch mir gefaellt der Rizer und Vorbau nicht. 0Grad und flatbar muessten IMO dran, aber geht mich einen feuchten Kerricht an und Dir muss es gefallen, das ist alles was zeahlt!
Von daher:
   

-----------------------------------------------------------

@RunningMan:
Ein absoluter Leckerbissen! Sieht Spitze aus!     
Das mit den 500 ebbes euro kann ich kaum glauben, sieht aus wie ein >2000EURO RCC-bike!!!


----------



## metulsky (29. Juni 2005)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Update ist zwar schon ein halbes Jahr (mindestens) überfällig, aber lieber spät als nie.
> 
> Diejenigen die nicht wissen um was es hierbei geht, oder diejenigen die nochmal nachlesen mögen klicken hier Link zum Beitrag
> 
> ...



Respekt ! fuer das Geld ein schoenes ding ! wenn ich so ueberlege, habe ich aucch noch ein paar alte teile rumliegen 

gruesse

sven


----------



## dre (29. Juni 2005)

[/QUOTE]

@ running

...wie hast du das denn mit den Bildern gemacht   . Schick geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harryhallers (29. Juni 2005)

dre schrieb:
			
		

> @ running
> 
> ...wie hast du das denn mit den Bildern gemacht   . Schick geworden




Photoshop, ganz klar   

Aber die Bilder sind auch nett aufgenohmen, da hat jmd. ein Händchen für schöne Pixel.

Grüße.


----------



## Einheimischer (29. Juni 2005)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Update ist zwar schon ein halbes Jahr (mindestens) überfällig, aber lieber spät als nie.
> 
> Diejenigen die nicht wissen um was es hierbei geht, oder diejenigen die nochmal nachlesen mögen klicken hier Link zum Beitrag
> 
> ...



Sehr sehr geil!!! Hätte nicht gedacht, dass man für so wenig Geld ein so geniales Bike aufbauen kann   
Ich würde mir noch irgendwo einen dezenten silbernen "Geiz ist Geil!" oder "Spardose" Aufkleber hinpappen  

Grüße.


----------



## Clemens (29. Juni 2005)

> *Running man vom 02.09.2004 * Gekostet hat mich die ganze Geschichte incl. aller Versandkosten etc. 464.-- Euronen! Wie gesagt es waren alles Schnäppchen (bis auf den SLR 52.--) und einige Teile wechselten für 1 Euro und Versandkosten den Besitzer.





> *Running man vom 28.06.2005 * Der Preis für das Bike hat mein eng gestecktes Budget um ganze 11 Euro überschritten. Aber ich finde 511 Euro, für ein Bike welches nicht aus der Restekiste und fast auschliesslich (bis auf die Forke) aus Neuteilen aufgebaut wurde, ganz ok, oder? Zumal das Teil echt genial abgeht. Meine 3K Euro Bikes, können nichts wirklich besser.



@Running man

Irgendwie mußt Du aber ziemlich verrechnet haben, wenn man Deine beiden Thread mal vergleicht! Am 2.9.2004 kostete Dein Bike 464 und gestern der Upgrade auf 511 - ergibt eine Differenz von 47.

Und jetzt versuch mal zu erklären, wo Du für 47 eine WCS-Stütze, eine XT-Kassette, einen Carbonlenker und zwei Michelin Comp-S Reifen her hast. Zudem hat Dein Bike jetzt eine XT-Kurbel, beim 464-Aufbau war noch eine alte LX verbaut... 

Ich will mal zu Deine Gunsten annehmen, dass Du Deine alten Parts mit Riesengewinn (erklärt dann die geringe Differenz von 47) bei Ebay verhökert hast und dann für fast nothing die neuen Teile dort abgegriffen hast - machen wir ja alle.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (29. Juni 2005)

Clemens schrieb:
			
		

> @Running man
> 
> Irgendwie mußt Du aber ziemlich verrechnet haben, wenn man Deine beiden Thread mal vergleicht! Am 2.9.2004 kostete Dein Bike 464 und gestern der Upgrade auf 511 - ergibt eine Differenz von 47.
> 
> Und jetzt versuch mal zu erklären, wo Du für 47 eine WCS-Stütze, eine XT-Kassette, einen Carbonlenker und zwei Michelin Comp-S Reifen her hast. Zudem hat Dein Bike jetzt eine XT-Kurbel, beim 464-Aufbau war noch eine alte LX verbaut...



Ich behaupte: Abgebaute und ersetzte Teile zählen nicht in den Gesamtpreis mit rein. Sonst würde ein Fahrrad nach 10000km, 10 Ketten, 2 Kassetten und einem Kettenblatt auf einmal 250 Euro teurer sein.


----------



## Clemens (29. Juni 2005)

> Ich behaupte: Abgebaute und ersetzte Teile zählen nicht in den Gesamtpreis mit rein.



Gut mag sein. Die 511 für Bike glaube ich aber dennoch nicht - allein für die Stütze, Kassette, Lenker, Reifen und Kurbel (Running man sagt ja es sind Neuteile bebaut) dürften nach wohlwollender Rechnung min. 200 fällig gewesen sein, es sei denn jemand verschenkt das Zeug.


----------



## Running Man (29. Juni 2005)

@ Clemens

Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass Du den Link aufmerksam gelesen hast. Wichtig war für das erreichen des Zieles, dass ich die notwendigen "Schnäppchen" machen *mußte*. Das habe ich auch. Abgebauten Teilen wurden von mir in allen Fällen teurer Verkauft als eingekauft, mit Ausnahme der Reifen (Ritchey) denn diese hatte ich ja noch liegen. Die Differenz (Gewinn) zwischen Einkauf und Verkauf, floss natürlich auch in die Gesamtsummenbildung mit ein. 

Das Update als Beispiel. 

Abgebaute Teile   Einkauf/Verkauf

Kassette 5.-/12.-
Stütze XT 8.-/21.- (habe 3 Stück für 24 zusammen gekauft, Neuteile)
Kurbel LX 25.-/36.-
Lenker 10.-/15.- (Stammte von einem Neurad)

Angebaute Teile Einkauf

Reifen Michelin 30.-2 Stück (von Forummember)
Kurbel XT 79.- (Ebay)
Stütze WCS 22.- (Ebay, gibts da zum Festpreis schon für 32.-, neues Modell)
Kassette XT 15.- (von Forumsmember)
Lenker Carbon 15 (mir fällt der Hersteller nicht ein, Ebay, morgens um 3.15 dafür aufgestanden!)

Die Differenzberechung der Beträge überlasse ich mal Dir, das kannst Du bestimmt genau so gut wie ich.

Einige der "Schnäppchen" konnte ich nur auf den "Auktionsplätzen der Ebaykonkurenz" ergattern. 

Wenn Du mir nun die Ebaygebühren für den Verkauf der Teile von Ebay entgegenhälst, dann verrechnen wir dafür die Ritchey Reifen die für 15.- auf Ebay weggingen und erhöhen den Preis des Bikes auf 526.-. Immernoch günstiger und leichter als so manches Scale, Storck etc. für über 3000.- (und teilweise sogar leichter    )

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es einige der o.g. Bike-Eigner gibt, die sich über so ein Bike ärgern (oder über das Lob dass der Erbauer dafür erhält) Man darf jedoch nicht vergessen, dass ich für das ganze eine nicht unerhebliche Zeit aufwenden mußte um das Ganze zu realisieren. Aber gelungen ist es mir.


Gruß, Running


Edit: Ich habe das ganze aus dem Kopf heraus zusammengefasst, wobei ich glaube, dass ich mich bei der Kurbel vertan habe. Diese habe ich sogar für 49.-gekauft. Werde mal heute oder morgen nachsehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Running Man (29. Juni 2005)

Bang schrieb:
			
		

> Photoshop, ganz klar
> 
> Aber die Bilder sind auch nett aufgenohmen, da hat jmd. ein Händchen für schöne Pixel.
> 
> Grüße.



Richtig! (Thema Photoshop) 

Ich Fotografiere gerne, aber in diesem Fall mußte es schnell gehen, ich war ja schon so lange überfällig   

@dre

Geht aber auch in ganz einfachen Bildprogrammen. 

Ich habe für den Hintergrund des Bildes einfach nur mit der Pipette eine Farbprobe von der Hintergrundfarbe des Forums genommen. Die Bilder wurden dann darauf angeordnet und mit Schatten versehen. Das Ganze ist natürlich nur ein einzelenes Bild, und fügt sich eben durch die Hintergrundfarbe sehr harmonisch hier ein. Das war schon so beabsichtigt. Schön das es gut ankommt. Bin aber alles andere als ein Photoshopspezialist.

Off-Topic: 
Da fällt mir gerade ein: Habe ich von Dir nicht auchmal eine XT Kurbel gekauft? Für das Bike von meinem Mädel?

Gruß, Running


----------



## Clemens (29. Juni 2005)

> Wenn Du mir nun die Ebaygebühren für den Verkauf der Teile von Ebay entgegenhälst, dann verrechnen wir dafür die Ritchey Reifen die für 15.- auf Ebay weggingen und erhöhen den Preis des Bikes auf 526.-. Immernoch günstiger und leichter als so manches Scale, Storck etc. für über 3000.- (und teilweise sogar leichter  )
> 
> Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es einige der o.g. Bike-Eigner gibt, die sich über so ein Bike ärgern (oder über das Lob dass der Erbauer dafür erhält) Man darf jedoch nicht vergessen, dass ich für das ganze eine nicht unerhebliche Zeit aufwenden mußte um das Ganze zu realisieren. Aber gelungen ist es mir.





@Running man

Dein Bike stand nie in der Kritik, das ist passt und schaut gut aus, der Preis ja wohl nach Deinen Ausführungen oben auch. Mir würde für so aufwendige Teilesuche & -verkäufe einfach die nötige Zeit fehlen. Nur über den Kettenstrebenschutz würde ich nochmal nachdenken - nicht so der Bringer mit den Kabelbindern.

Ärgern über den Preis eines Rades, nicht mein Ding - wenns stimmig ist, neidlosen Glückwunsch an den Besitzer. Teuer ist nicht zwangsweise gut. Jetzt aber wieder Bilder....


----------



## Running Man (29. Juni 2005)

Clemens schrieb:
			
		

> Mir würde für so aufwendige Teilesuche & -verkäufe einfach die nötige Zeit fehlen.




Genau das ist der Knackpunkt. Es ist tasächlich sehr aufwändig den ganzen Kram auf diese Art u. Weise zu beschaffen. Aber für zukünftige "Schnäppchenjägereien" lernt man doch einiges hinzu. 

Meine Hinweise, dass sich so mancher Bikebesitzer darüber ärgern könnte, waren allerdings nicht gegen Dich gerichtet. Ich erwähne es deshalb, weil ich gerade sehe dass Du zwei solche Edelbikes besitzt. Wenn es so angekommen ist, sorry! 


Gruß, Running und Danke für's Lob!


----------



## Jolly Rogers (29. Juni 2005)

Scharfe Bilder   welche Cam   
Bike ist natürlich genauso SCHARF sonst wären es ja die Bilder auch nicht geworden


----------



## Running Man (29. Juni 2005)

Jolly Rogers schrieb:
			
		

> Scharfe Bilder   welche Cam
> Bike ist natürlich genauso SCHARF sonst wären es ja die Bilder auch nicht geworden




Olympus 5050 Z, leider leidet die Qualität doch ziemlich unter der Komprimiererei...

Wann sehen wir denn mal wieder Bilder von Deinem Carbo-Bike?


Gruß, Running


----------



## Jolly Rogers (29. Juni 2005)

Sobald ich eine Olympus 5050 Z habe    




Hier eins am Plansee


----------



## XCRacer (29. Juni 2005)

Jolly Rogers schrieb:
			
		

>


Da hst du aber fein die Hand am Hinterrad weg retuschiert!
Hättest du jetzt noch das Vorderrad um 180° gedreht, so das man "Racing Ralph" und "Schwalbe" richtig lesen kann, wär's perfekt! 

Achja... schönes Rad


----------



## rkersten (30. Juni 2005)

@Jolly ... sehr schönes Rad!   
aber es geht auch ohne retuschieren ...


----------



## Running Man (30. Juni 2005)

Jolly Rogers schrieb:
			
		

> Sobald ich eine Olympus 5050 Z habe
> 
> Hier eins am Plansee




Absolut goiles Bike! Vielleicht trifft man sich mal, dann stelle ich sie Dir zur Verfügung. Werde mir aber dieses Jahr noch eine Canon oder Nikon Digital-SLR zulegen. 


@rkersten

Sehr leckeres Bike! Gewicht?



Gruß, Running


----------



## Edith L. (30. Juni 2005)

Mmmmh, 
jetzt fehlt anscheinend eigentlich nur noch das komplett virtuell zusammenretouchierte CC-Kunstwerk in entsprechend virtueller Traumkulisse.
Dann kann man sich auch gleich sparen zu schreiben:"....kommt noch dran....wird noch ausgetauscht.....nächste Woche....etc"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rkersten (30. Juni 2005)

so wie es da steht müsten es so an die 10,8 kg sein ... werd es demnächst nochmal an die Waage hängen lassen. Mit anderen Bremsen und einer anderen Gabel könnt man da noch so einiges machen. Aber eigentlich fährt es sich so wie es da steht richtig klasse. Ich werd das Quantec erstmal so lassen und mich erstmal aufs FRM Escape konzentrieren und mit so ca. 9kg aufbauen. Kann ja nicht angehen das so ein schicker Rahmen nur im Keller rumsteht.


----------



## Jolly Rogers (30. Juni 2005)

@Running Man:
DANKE, wenn du mal in der Pfalz bist können wir ja mal ne nette Runde drehen.

@rkersten:

DANKE, ebenso


----------



## felixthewolf (1. Juli 2005)

trotz und auch wegen einiger protetste habe ich hier wie erwartet mal etwas ausgefegt.

begründung: ein seienbike mit 2, 3 neuen teilen macht noch kein CC-kunstwerk.

irgendwo muss man einfach die grenze ziehen, sonst wind wir wieder genau da, wo wir vor einem moant waren. 

danke für euer verständnis.

felix


----------



## Running Man (1. Juli 2005)

Was hat das mit den zwei verschiedenen Bremsen auf sich? Wurde glaube ich schonmal gefragt. 

Gruß, Running


----------



## DMass (1. Juli 2005)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat das mit den zwei verschiedenen Bremsen auf sich? Wurde glaube ich schonmal gefragt.
> 
> Gruß, Running



Ist Sturz bedingt, die Julie ging kaputt und wurde durch ne Luise ersetzt. Die andere Seite wird auch ne Luise demnächst.

Gruß DMass


----------



## Coffee (1. Juli 2005)

hi ihr,

so jetzt beruhigen sich die erhitzen gemühter bitte wieder ein wenig damit es hier weiter ums thema gehen kann ;-)

grüße coffee

P.S. ich habe die letzten "unsachlichkeiten" hier mal rausgenommen damit wieder ruhe einkehrt. Danke

@ dMass,
dein post/bild ist eben wieder zum opfer gefallen aus folgenden gründen. erstens weil ich grundliegend die beschimpfungen für unsachlich empfunden habe und es so hier im thread nix zu suchen hatte. zweitens dein rad ist schön, aber leider noch immer zuviel "von der stange" udn eben noch kein CC kunstwerk. akzeptiere dies einfach. es hat nichts mit geldwert usw zutun. es gibt eben regeln für diesen thread. fühle dich also bitte nicht persönlich angegriffen.


----------



## Coffee (1. Juli 2005)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> na danke fürs Löschen meines Postings.
> 
> ...




wenn es um kritik an den gezeigten rädern geht gerne. wenn es allerdings absolut am thema vorbei geht hat es hier nichts zu suchen. ich wollte lediglich hier wieder ruhe rein bringen. nicht mehr, nicht weniger. ich hoffe das es hiermit vom tisch ist.


----------



## Coffee (1. Juli 2005)

@ running man,

1) ich habe deine sig nichtmal angerührt
2) wenn du mir etwas sagen möchtest was nicht das thema des threads entspricht gerne per pm


coffee


----------



## zaprok (1. Juli 2005)

Frühjahrsputz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checky (1. Juli 2005)

Mönsch Kinder,

der Therad ist schon lange am Thema vorbei & es wurden ja nicht zum ersten Mal Posts die den Ursprung des Therads nicht trafen gelöscht. Warum jetzt dieser absolut unnötige Aufstand ?

vertragt Euch, trinkt nen  & dann weiter. Ich möchte wieder schöne & liebevoll aufgebaute Bikes sehen !


----------



## Wald-Schrat (1. Juli 2005)

Hm... ich frage mich gerade, wieso ein bike von der Stange mit guter und sinniger Auststattung eigentlich kein CC-Kunstwerk sein soll....
Nur weil der Hersteller derjenige ist, der die Parts drangeschraub hat und nich man selber? Was macht das denn für einen entscheidenden Unterschied   
Man sollte das imho nicht dermaßen auf die Goldwaage legen...


----------



## felixthewolf (1. Juli 2005)

Wald-Schrat schrieb:
			
		

> Hm... ich frage mich gerade, wieso ein bike von der Stange mit guter und sinniger Auststattung eigentlich kein CC-Kunstwerk sein soll....
> Nur weil der Hersteller derjenige ist, der die Parts drangeschraub hat und nich man selber? Was macht das denn für einen entscheidenden Unterschied
> Man sollte das imho nicht dermaßen auf die Goldwaage legen...



gut dass du es so erwähnst.

kann man kunstwerke im supermarkt kaufen?

das ist eben der unterschied, zwischen einem serienbike (das dadurch wahrlich nicht schlechter sein muss) und einem selbstaufgebautem "kunstwerk".

und damit ende der diskussion!

bilder bilder bilder!

gruss, felix


----------



## DMass (1. Juli 2005)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> gut dass du es so erwähnst.
> 
> kann man kunstwerke im supermarkt kaufen?
> 
> ...



welches Bike ist denn aus dem Supermarkt, du Spinner?

edit: irgendein fiktives bike natürlich, brauchst dich nicht gleich wieder angegriffen zu fühlen.


----------



## Hugo (1. Juli 2005)

Wald-Schrat schrieb:
			
		

> Hm... ich frage mich gerade, wieso ein bike von der Stange mit guter und sinniger Auststattung eigentlich kein CC-Kunstwerk sein soll....
> Nur weil der Hersteller derjenige ist, der die Parts drangeschraub hat und nich man selber? Was macht das denn für einen entscheidenden Unterschied
> Man sollte das imho nicht dermaßen auf die Goldwaage legen...




man sollte imho aufhörn alle räder die in der republik unterwegs sind zu posten.


----------



## polo (1. Juli 2005)

hier geht's titelgemäß um kunstwerke. ob gute oder schlechte kunst, ist eine subjektive frage, kunst an sich läßt sich definieren.
café de nuit nachdruck von ikea ist keine kunst - auch nicht mit einem rahmen von obi. daher ist mein no saint nagel mit flite statt slr hier nicht gepostet.
ich freue mich über kunstwerke, die hier leider nur zu einem anteil von ca. 25% vorhanden.
vielleicht ließe sich das problem lösen, wenn der titel den zusatz "selbstaufbau" bekäme.
alles andere - dieser thread ja eigentlich auch   - in die gallerie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wald-Schrat (1. Juli 2005)

Ich verstehe wohl was du meinst @ Felix, aber ein bike kann man nicht mit nem Ölgemälde o.ä. vergleichen, denn solche WAHRE Kunst zu schaffen erfordert Talent und Können! Ein paar schon existierende bike-parts auszuwählen und ein bike daraus zusammenzuschrauben ist dagegen keine wirkliche Kunst...
Ich glaub der Titel "Cross - Country Kunstwerke" wird viel zu sehr für bare Münze genommen... Vielleicht hätte "Eure Cross - Country Racetails" o.ä. den ganzen Ärger um die Definition erspart....


----------



## polo (1. Juli 2005)

rennschwanz


----------



## Wald-Schrat (1. Juli 2005)

Wenn du so willst, ja. War ja auch nur EIN Beispiel!


----------



## Running Man (1. Juli 2005)

Ist das Bike vom Threadstarter ein Kunstwerk? Oder all die folgenden? Wird hier der Sinn des Threadstarter verfolgt oder der des Mods? Welcher Sinn  sollte denn verfolgt werden? Sollte einfach ein neuer Thread eröffnet werden? Würde ich gerne tun. Es sollte eben auch die Leute die ein CC-Race Bike besitzen oder ihre Rennen und Mara's damit bestreiten, auch die Möglichkeit haben ihre Bikes zu posten ohne dabei die Angst im Nacken zu haben, gegen irgendwelche weltfremde und nicht näher verifizierten "Kunstwerkkriterien" zu verstoßen.

Gruß, Running


----------



## felgenbremser (1. Juli 2005)

mannmannmann.... (ging mir nur gerade so durch den kopf)


----------



## phiro (1. Juli 2005)

@felix

dann legt doch einfach fest, dass nur von Grunde auf selbst aufgebaute Räder hier rein dürfen, und keine Räder die irgendwo gekauft worden sind ... nur denke ich, dass es dann nicht mehr soviele Bilder hier geben wird 

ich finde ein Bike "von der Stange" so wie sie der Händler verkauft in schöner Umgebung photografiert ist auch ansehnlich...

aber über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich streiten...aber ich werde sicher keines meiner Bikes hier reinstellen, da ist mir die Mühe zu groß wenns dann sowieso gelöscht wird 

und mal nur so, es gibt genug selbst aufgebaute Bikes die verboten gehören so wie sie ausschauen, aber die dürfen dann wohl gepostet werden, Hauptsache individuell

edit: die Namensänderung wurde schon vollzogen, finde ich irgendwie ******* sone Einschränkung aber naja, früher war halt alles besser, auch dieses Forum


----------



## Edith L. (1. Juli 2005)

Dem Begriff "Kunst" ist innewohnend, dass darüber mehr oder weniger ausführlich diskutiert werden kann und muss! 

Und klar ist auch, dass nicht alles Kunst sein kann! 

Ein Kunstwerk definiert sich aber nun auch mal darüber, was als Kunst nicht anerkannt wird.

D.h.,wer hier "mutig" sein bike postet, erhält über eine Belobigung und Anerkennung bis im schlimmsten Fall dem kompletten Veriss ein Zeugnis über sein Bike im Auge des jeweiligen Betrachters.

Wo ist also das Problem?

Und selbst ein Bike von der Stange kann ein Kunstwerk sein. Kommt halt darauf an, wie es gemacht ist!


----------



## Dr.Dos (1. Juli 2005)

Ich finde Serienbikes weniger schlimm als das ständige Gelaber.


----------



## DMass (1. Juli 2005)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde Serienbikes weniger schlimm als das ständige Gelaber.



  

Hätte man sich alles sparen können, einfach die Posts stehen lassen!!!


----------



## felixthewolf (1. Juli 2005)

phiro schrieb:
			
		

> dann legt doch einfach fest, dass nur von Grunde auf selbst aufgebaute Räder hier rein dürfen, und keine Räder die irgendwo gekauft worden sind ...



genau das habe ich nun hier nun mal festgeschrieben.

auf das alles wieder gut wird.

gruss, felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (1. Juli 2005)

hatten wir das schon? nö dann jetzt







die "kunst" liegt im detail






coffee


----------



## DMass (1. Juli 2005)

Jetzt zeigen die sich ihre eigenen Bike´s  toller Thread   

 Leute wir können gehn


----------



## Edith L. (1. Juli 2005)

In der Konsequenz kannste den Thread dann gleich dichtmachen! 

Wer baut sich seinen Rahmen schon selbst. Und den Hügelflitzer-thread gibt es schon!

Damit hätte übrigens ein bike, dass anfangs mal ein Serienbike war und durch diverse Austauschaktionen zum "Kunstwerk" reifte, schon mal keine Chance mehr!


----------



## Coffee (1. Juli 2005)

DMass schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt zeigen die sich ihre eigenen Bike´s  toller Thread
> 
> Leute wir können gehn




 

was ist nun das problem? ich kanns gerne wieder löschen.

coffee


----------



## polo (1. Juli 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hatten wir das schon? nö dann jetzt


die nächste einschränkung meinerseits: ein cc-_kunstwerk_ muß mind. 18" sein, sonst sieht ein noch so schöner aufbau bescheiden aus!


----------



## Running Man (1. Juli 2005)

@ felixthewolf

Wer beurteilt denn hier den "abgerundeteten Gesamtaufbau"??? Ich meine, dann stelltst Du Dich selbst als den ultimativen "Kunstkenner" dar..., weil-  Du entscheidest wann ein Bike gelöscht wird. Die User können darauf keinen Einluss nehmen. Warum machst Du dann nicht Deinen eigenen Thread auf, und räumst hier das Feld und begleitest das Ganze nur in der Funktion des "Aufpassers für Regelverstöße im Bereich der allgemeinen Forumsregeln". Ich sehe bisher nur Proteste bzgl. der bisherigen Handhabung. 

Ich hoffe ich habe meinen Beitrag sachlich und sinnvoll interpretiert! Denke schon ;-)


----------



## Coffee (1. Juli 2005)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> die nächste einschränkung meinerseits: ein cc-_kunstwerk_ muß mind. 18" sein, sonst sieht ein noch so schöner aufbau bescheiden aus!



ok, dann fall ich durch   damit kann ich leben

coffee


----------



## Running Man (1. Juli 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ok, dann fall ich durch   damit kann ich leben
> 
> coffee




Schönes Ladybike (an dem mancher Kerl zerbricht    ) nein im ernst, sehr schönes Teil, Farbe, Aufbau, Parts, Top!

Gruß Running


----------



## Principia (1. Juli 2005)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde Serienbikes weniger schlimm als das ständige Gelaber.



wow. ich muss dir recht geben. 
dieses geplapper ist nervig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaprok (1. Juli 2005)

Hmmm....ich konnte mit dem bisherigen Thread ganz gut leben. Aber je mehr Kriterien ein Bike hier erfüllen muss, desto eher verschwindet dieser schöne Thread in der Versenkung.

mfg z


----------



## Running Man (1. Juli 2005)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> wow. ich muss dir recht geben.
> dieses geplapper ist nervig.



Wo es ein Mod im Griff hat, bedarf es weniger Worte. Wohin die Meinungstendenz geht ist offensichtlich. Die Entscheidung daher doch ganz easy, oder?


Gruß, Running


----------



## Dr.Dos (1. Juli 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> die "kunst" liegt im detail


Speichen gekreuzt unterm Ventilloch!?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Micha: weißt ja, dass ich selbst ne üble Labertasche bin...


----------



## Principia (1. Juli 2005)

leute...postet doch einfach mal ein paar schöne fotos. diese rumgefeixe bringt doch keinem was. ich schaue deswegen schon fast nicht mehr hier rein...und dabei war es mal mein lieblingsthread!


also....*BILDER UND RUHE!!! 






*


----------



## Marcus (3. Juli 2005)

Hallo in die Runde,

das Thema ist in den letzten Tagen etwas aus dem Ruder gelaufen. Ueber die Gruende brauchen wir an dieser Stelle nicht zu reden, die kennt jeder. Und (fuer die, die es so gerne ueberlesen): *Zum Thema "Fehlverhalten von Moderatoren" wird es auch noch eine gesonderte Bekanntmachung geben.*

So wie es zuletzt hier im Thema lief ist es nicht tragbar. Thomas und ich haben beschlossen, alles seit Beginn der Offtopic-Welle vom eigentlichen Thema zu trennen und ein ein anderes Forum zu verschieben. Dort koennt ihr euch gerne weiter dissen.

Hier nicht. Die Moderatoren haben von uns Erlaubnis bekommen, alles, was hier offtopic gepostet wird sofort und ohne Nachfrage zu entfernen. Verschwendet also nicht eure Zeit. Im Interesse aller sollte daher zukuenftig dieses Thema wieder das werden, was es einmal war: Ein Sammelbecken fuer schoene CC-Raeder. *Nichts anderes!*

Viele Gruesse, Thomas und rikman

(Es kann sein, dass das eine oder andere Ontopic-Posting mit verschoben wurde. Das ist nicht Absicht, liess sich aber ohne groesseren Aufwand nicht anders machen. Wir hoffen auf euer Verstaendnis.)


----------



## mete (3. Juli 2005)

Update: Starrgabel, Fixed Gear


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pevloc (3. Juli 2005)

Naja, mal abgesehen davon das das kein CC-Kunstwerk ist, finde ich die Farbe wirklich hässlich.


----------



## headbug (3. Juli 2005)

dann darf ich ja nochmal 


Mein bike mit dem hinterrad noch inner garage und mitm vorderrad schon aufn trail, mit herz und seele dabei


----------



## Pevloc (3. Juli 2005)

@headbug: Scheint ein schönes Radel zu sein.  

Aber mach bitte noch ein Foto wo es rennbereit ist, sprich: ohne Licht, Satteltasche, und das ganze andere Zeugs!

Wie wäre es mit BarEnds?


----------



## Gorth (3. Juli 2005)

Das Ding IST rennbereit! Für 24h Rennen 

Btw Headbug, ist der Rahmen nicht ein wenig zu groß?


----------



## roadrunner_gs (4. Juli 2005)

@mete: Ich finds schön, die Konfiguration der Bremsanlage würde ich aber an deiner Stelle noch einmal überdenken, sprich austauschen.
Was soll hinten eine handbetätigte Bremse bei "fixed gear"?


----------



## mete (4. Juli 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> @mete: Ich finds schön, die Konfiguration der Bremsanlage würde ich aber an deiner Stelle noch einmal überdenken, sprich austauschen.
> Was soll hinten eine handbetätigte Bremse bei "fixed gear"?



Jo, am Anfang wollte ich zur Sicherheit noch beide Bremsen lassen, aber für vorne fehlt mir im Moment noch der Gegenhalter, deshalb ist da nichts dran und der Schaft auch noch nicht gekürzt.


----------



## singlestoph (4. Juli 2005)

meine lieblingskurbel





mipmips singlestar





mein neustes


----------



## Pevloc (4. Juli 2005)

Bis auf den Lenker ein schönes Bike! Als Schaltvariante würde ich es auch fahren!
Vor allem die Pacegabel rockt!


----------



## Quantic (4. Juli 2005)

@mete
Bremse nach vorn verlegen und das Bike ist erste Sahne   

PS: sind Rahmen und Gabel selbst lackiert?


----------



## singlestoph (4. Juli 2005)

der lenker bleibt, ausser ich lass mir wiedermal ein bike zu diesem lenker bauen

  

stoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (4. Juli 2005)

Quantic schrieb:
			
		

> @mete
> Bremse nach vorn verlegen und das Bike ist erste Sahne
> 
> PS: sind Rahmen und Gabel selbst lackiert?



Jup, ist selbstlackiert, nicht wirklich toll aber immerhin ohne Nasen  

@stoph: Schick, aber da sind noch Kritikpunkte offen:

anderer Lenker, anderer Lenker, anderer Lenker!


----------



## singlestoph (4. Juli 2005)

der lenker gefällt mir

und ist genau da wo er hingehört

und ist total singlespeedy

und gehört/passt zum gesammtkunstwerk

bequem ist er auch (da ergonomisch)

und 

schnell fahren kann man mit dem bike auch, soferns genügend runter geht

stoph


----------



## armin-m (4. Juli 2005)

Meins


----------



## helgeg (4. Juli 2005)

mete schrieb:
			
		

> anderer Lenker, anderer Lenker, anderer Lenker!


da sieht man mal wieder wer Ahnung hat, aber dieses Geländerad gehört ja auch nicht wirklich hier her


@ singlestoph: ein schönes Stück Kunst


----------



## Hugo (4. Juli 2005)

armin-m schrieb:
			
		

> Meins


  

nach 30 seiten ma wieder n kunstwerk


----------



## roadrunner_gs (4. Juli 2005)

@armin-m: AUGENKREBSALARM

Hat aber irgendwie was. Auf jeden Fall ein Kunstwerk.
Leuchtet es wenigstens im Dunkeln?


----------



## armin-m (4. Juli 2005)

Wenn du von dieser dezenten Farbe schon Augenkrebs bekommst dann lasse ich
mich vielleicht auch noch hinreissen das andere zu posten


----------



## mete (4. Juli 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> @armin-m: AUGENKREBSALARM



Ach, Gator geht doch noch, jedenfalls besser als das extrem schwuchtelige sunburst oder wie sich das schimpft.


----------



## Jendo (4. Juli 2005)

keine Ahnung was hier manche Rider gegen den Lenker haben.
Er sieht sicherlich nicht unbedingt wie ein "mörder Race Stock" aus, aber dafür scheint er von der Form mehr als nur ergonomisch zu sein.
Also Jungs, erstmal so ein Lenker fahren bevor ihr wieder schreibt: ...Lenker tauschen!

Respekt an Singlestoph das Teil ist wirklich Geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armin-m (4. Juli 2005)

mete schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, Gator geht doch noch, jedenfalls besser als das extrem schwuchtelige sunburst oder wie sich das schimpft.



Stimmt - Gator geht noch...   






Ach ja, das ist übrigens nicht das extrem schwuchtelige SUNBURST sondern 
das nicht minder schwuchtelige MOONRISE...


----------



## zaprok (4. Juli 2005)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Also Jungs, erstmal so ein Lenker fahren bevor ihr wieder schreibt: ...Lenker tauschen!
> ...



Ohhhhhh, Vorsicht....

genau solche Sätze können hier erfahrungsgemäß einen Kleinkrieg (NEIN! Nicht die Fahrradmarke    ) auslösen.

MfG z

PS: Finde den Lenker zumindest .... hmmm .... ähhh .... ja .... individuell!


----------



## mete (4. Juli 2005)

armin-m schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt - Gator geht noch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na dann , Du solltest die Gabelbrücke wirklich noch nachlackieren lassen...


----------



## singlestoph (4. Juli 2005)

zaprok schrieb:
			
		

> Ohhhhhh, Vorsicht....
> 
> genau solche Sätze können hier erfahrungsgemäß einen Kleinkrieg (NEIN! Nicht die Fahrradmarke    ) auslösen.
> 
> ...



da kann ich wohl nichts dafür

ausser vielleicht:

ich hätt ihn wegretouchieren können

aber an alle

ihr dürft gerne vorbei kommen und ihn testfahren

je mehr ich ihn fahre frag ich mich wesshalb ich mir das mit den tiefergelegten unbequemen lenkern überhaupt noch antue
      
wiel der is wirkisch nich billisch

dafür hab ich ein weiteres lustiges bildchen gemacht

mit gossem Laufrad





ich befürchte dass wenn ich mir mal n 29" bike gebaut hab ich nichts mehr anderes fahren will

dann hab ich noch mehr unnützes zeux rumstehen


stoph 

stp


----------



## Schlammpaddler (4. Juli 2005)

singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich befürchte dass wenn ich mir mal n 29" bike gebaut hab ich nichts mehr anderes fahren will
> 
> dann hab ich noch mehr unnützes zeux rumstehen
> 
> ...


kein Problem. Ich geb dir gerne meine Adresse. Schick mir das "unnütze zeux" einfach. Das Porto übernehme ich selbstverständlich. 

Übrigens:
schönes Rad! 

Grüssle
Martin


----------



## forest warrior (4. Juli 2005)

stoph...

wenn dich hier jemand ueberzeugen konnte das der jones unnuetz ist --> drop me a line - nehm ihn sofort 

x-oph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (4. Juli 2005)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:
			
		

> kein Problem. Ich geb dir gerne meine Adresse. Schick mir das "unnütze zeux" einfach. Das Porto übernehme ich selbstverständlich.
> 
> Übrigens:
> schönes Rad!
> ...



musst du aber ein zimmer dazumieten
dass kann ich nicht verantworten

stoph


----------



## roadrunner_gs (4. Juli 2005)

singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> mit gossem Laufrad
> 
> 
> ...



Da würde ich an deiner Stelle aber auch mal die Konfiguration der Bremsanlage überprüfen, ich vermute das klappt so nicht.


----------



## singlestoph (4. Juli 2005)

forest warrior schrieb:
			
		

> stoph...
> 
> wenn dich hier jemand ueberzeugen konnte das der jones unnuetz ist --> drop me a line - nehm ihn sofort
> 
> x-oph




sorry

aber du scheinst ja nahe genug zu wohnen um ihn mal probe zu fahren

 

stoph


----------



## Schlammpaddler (4. Juli 2005)

singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> musst du aber ein zimmer dazumieten
> dass kann ich nicht verantworten
> 
> stoph


Keine Sorge!
Ich hab nen Schlüssel für ne ziemlich große Scheune. Darin steht schon soviel Gerümpel und unnützes Zeux - da kommts auf etwas mehr oder weniger echt nicht drauf an.


----------



## singlestoph (4. Juli 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Da würde ich an deiner Stelle aber auch mal die Konfiguration der Bremsanlage überprüfen, ich vermute das klappt so nicht.




richtitsch

aber da passt

auch das hinterrad nicht rein

da wäre dann sowieso ein neuer rahmen von nöten

das ganze wird dann sowieso wieder was ganz spezielles

da die gabel mit 440mm länge eigentlich eine federgabelkorrigierte 26" gabel ist

wenn ich die da reinbauen will muss ich leider einen federgabelunkorrigierten Rahmen bauen lassen.

ein weiteres unverkäufliches Ansichtsexemplar
es ist zum :kotz: 

stoph


----------



## forest warrior (4. Juli 2005)

singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> sorry
> 
> aber du scheinst ja nahe genug zu wohnen um ihn mal probe zu fahren
> 
> ...



...will nicht probefahren sondern ihn an meinem velo montieren 
wenn der gute onkel nicht so viel dafuer moechte haette ich mir schon laaange einen gezogen...

noch was vergessen, was ist es eigentlich fuer ein rahmen ? piton ? -schaut nach deddachai-rohrsatz aus...

wo bist sonst noch unterwegs ausser dem kloster-fahr weg ?

ride on


----------



## roadrunner_gs (4. Juli 2005)

singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> da die gabel mit 440mm länge eigentlich eine federgabelkorrigierte 26" gabel ist
> (...)



Aber mit 440mm ist die designt fuer Rahmen die auf eine 90-100mm Federgabel ausgelegt sind (465-470mm) - Stichwort Sag.


----------



## singlestoph (4. Juli 2005)

altberg, uetliberg/albis, forch/pfannenstil

was da halt so rumliegt

der Rahmen ist ein prototyp sollte es irgendwann mal zu kaufen geben

mehr infos auf meiner Homepage 

stoph

das auchnoch:


----------



## singlestoph (4. Juli 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mit 440mm ist die designt fuer Rahmen die auf eine 90-100mm Federgabel ausgelegt sind (465-470mm) - Stichwort Sag.




ähm ja sag ich ja

eine federgabelkorrigierte 29" Gabel
ist ca. 470mm lang

 

s


----------



## Priester (4. Juli 2005)

armin-m schrieb:
			
		

> Meins




Salve Armin,

Deine Mobilien hätten es verdient auch in XXL-Bildgröße hier gepostet zu werden... beim Anblick dieser Geschöpfe frage ich mich, warum man sowas heute nicht mehr zu kaufen bekommt...

Gruß,
Christoph.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pevloc (4. Juli 2005)

> beim Anblick dieser Geschöpfe frage ich mich, warum man sowas heute nicht mehr zu kaufen bekommt...



Von der Form her ist der Rahmen sicher sehr geil, aber die Farbe ist ja wohl einfach zum :kotz: ! Klar, der Übergang von grün zu türkis/blau ist schon was besonderes, aber dieses grün find ich echtn icht schön.
Aber sicher ne gute CC-Maschine!


----------



## singlestoph (4. Juli 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Da würde ich an deiner Stelle aber auch mal die Konfiguration der Bremsanlage überprüfen, ich vermute das klappt so nicht.




es ist nichtnur die bremsanlage

da fehlt auch der schnellspanner

und die bremszange steht auch zwischen den Speichen  
s

Edith hat noch einBild angehängt




ist erwiesenermassen marathontauglich
das dritte in Titan hab ich zerlegt damit ich das grüne zusammenbauen konnte


----------



## Morfeus (4. Juli 2005)

Na dann poste ich auch mal was hoffentlich sinnvolles, was konform mit den Regeln geht:






Morfeus


----------



## manic (4. Juli 2005)

*hach* so ein Xizang lässt mich doch immer wieder schmachten: Früher oder später kriegt Papia uchmal eins.


----------



## Priester (4. Juli 2005)

singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> es ist nichtnur die bremsanlage
> 
> da fehlt auch der schnellspanner
> 
> ...



Salve,

also ihr könnt ja posten was ihr wollt, ich schau mir auch wirklich alles gerne an, aber eins muß jetzt mal gesagt werden: SINGLESPEED hat mit Mountainbiken doch nun wirklich nix mehr zu tun, aber rein gar nix! Ich meine, das sind doch alles nur Handicap-Räder... klar man kann auch in dem Bereich Wettbewerbe veranstalten und ´nen Riesenzirkus drum machen aber das erinnert mich irgendwie an diese Low-Rider und Hifi-Veranstaltungen im Autotuning-Milieu... bestenfalls unterhaltsam aber nicht wirklich sinnvoll... deshalb sind dann Attribute für diese zweckentfremdeten Geräte wie "erwiesenermassen marathontauglich" einfach nur lächerlich...


----------



## BommelMaster (4. Juli 2005)

Priester schrieb:
			
		

> Salve,
> 
> also ihr könnt ja posten was ihr wollt, ich schau mir auch wirklich alles gerne an, aber eins muß jetzt mal gesagt werden: SINGLESPEED hat mit Mountainbiken doch nun wirklich nix mehr zu tun, aber rein gar nix! Ich meine, das sind doch alles nur Handicap-Räder... klar man kann auch in dem Bereich Wettbewerbe veranstalten und ´nen Riesenzirkus drum machen aber das erinnert mich irgendwie an diese Low-Rider und Hifi-Veranstaltungen im Autotuning-Milieu... bestenfalls unterhaltsam aber nicht wirklich sinnvoll... deshalb sind dann Attribute für diese zweckentfremdeten Geräte wie "erwiesenermassen marathontauglich" einfach nur lächerlich...





warum baust du dir dann nicht gleich motoren in die bikes? geht ja noch alles viel schneller, macht ja überhaupt keinen sinn selber zu treten

single speed hat doch genauso seine daseinsberechtigung, es macht vielen leuten einfach mehr spass so zu fahren, natürlihc etwas langsamer wie mit schaltung, obwohl das eigentlich sehr gewagt ist da man mit einem single speeder oft schneller fahren muss als wie mit schaltung, aber man echt nicht sagen dass es totaler quatsch ist, jedem das seine eben


----------



## Priester (4. Juli 2005)

BommelMaster schrieb:
			
		

> warum baust du dir dann nicht gleich motoren in die bikes? geht ja noch alles viel schneller, macht ja überhaupt keinen sinn selber zu treten
> 
> single speed hat doch genauso seine daseinsberechtigung, es macht vielen leuten einfach mehr spass so zu fahren, natürlihc etwas langsamer wie mit schaltung, obwohl das eigentlich sehr gewagt ist da man mit einem single speeder oft schneller fahren muss als wie mit schaltung, aber man echt nicht sagen dass es totaler quatsch ist, jedem das seine eben



Salve,

natürlich gilt "jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen"... und selbstverständlich kann man auch ´nen 100m-Sprint rückwärts laufend absolvieren und das dann zum Sport erklären an dem man seinen Spaß hat... nur es ist halt so, daß es irgenwie, naja, einfach lächerlich ausschaut... und wenn dann eben noch so ein "Teil" mit Begriffen wie "erwiessenermaßen marathontauglich" beschrieben wird muß ich schon schmunzeln...


----------



## Edith L. (4. Juli 2005)

So,
dann wollen wir mal Worte über das auf dieser Seite einzig wahre Kunstwerk verlieren!!!  

@Morfeus

Zum totalen Kultobjekt wird das Xizang mit der Mag21 in Titanausführung und der kompletten ersten XTR-Gruppe! Sehr schön die syncros-Teile


----------



## Morfeus (4. Juli 2005)

Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> dann wollen wir mal Worte über das auf dieser Seite einzig wahre Kunstwerk verlieren!!!
> 
> @Morfeus
> ...



falsch! Das ist ein 96er Xizang, dem Jahr, in dem die 950er XTR rauskam und die Teamfahrer von GT fuhren in diesem Jahr das Xizang genau so wie oben augebaut (bis auf Reifen und Sattel). Eine 900er XTR währe an dem Rad völlig deplaziert, ebenso wie die tolle Mag21ti. Die 96er Judy SL passt perfekt....   

Morfeus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morfeus (4. Juli 2005)

Priester schrieb:
			
		

> also ihr könnt ja posten was ihr wollt, ich schau mir auch wirklich alles gerne an, aber eins muß jetzt mal gesagt werden: SINGLESPEED hat mit Mountainbiken doch nun wirklich nix mehr zu tun, aber rein gar nix! Ich meine, das sind doch alles nur Handicap-Räder... klar man kann auch in dem Bereich Wettbewerbe veranstalten und ´nen Riesenzirkus drum machen aber das erinnert mich irgendwie an diese Low-Rider und Hifi-Veranstaltungen im Autotuning-Milieu... bestenfalls unterhaltsam aber nicht wirklich sinnvoll... deshalb sind dann Attribute für diese zweckentfremdeten Geräte wie "erwiesenermassen marathontauglich" einfach nur lächerlich...



schon mal von Marcel Hahn gehört? Der fuhr dieses Jahr eine Alpen-Längsüberquerung zusammen mit Alpenüberquerungs-Guru Achim Zahn. So ziemlich das härteste, das es gibt, 1000km, 26000 Höhenmeter. Er war bei jeder der 12 Etappen als erster auf dem Berg und die Jungs, die da mitgefahren sind haben wirklich was drauf, wie Du Dir sicher vorstellen kannst.

Marcel Hahn fuhr einen Singelspeeder mit Starrgabel. Alle anderen fuhren geschaltete Räder mit Federung.

Soviel zum Thema 



			
				Priester schrieb:
			
		

> SINGLESPEED hat mit Mountainbiken doch nun wirklich nix mehr zu tun, aber rein gar nix! Ich meine, das sind doch alles nur Handicap-Räder...



Du hast wirklich Ahnung!

Morfeus


----------



## armin-m (4. Juli 2005)

Priester schrieb:
			
		

> Salve,
> 
> also ihr könnt ja posten was ihr wollt, ich schau mir auch wirklich alles gerne an, aber eins muß jetzt mal gesagt werden: SINGLESPEED hat mit Mountainbiken doch nun wirklich nix mehr zu tun, aber rein gar nix! Ich meine, das sind doch alles nur Handicap-Räder... klar man kann auch in dem Bereich Wettbewerbe veranstalten und ´nen Riesenzirkus drum machen aber das erinnert mich irgendwie an diese Low-Rider und Hifi-Veranstaltungen im Autotuning-Milieu... bestenfalls unterhaltsam aber nicht wirklich sinnvoll... deshalb sind dann Attribute für diese zweckentfremdeten Geräte wie "erwiesenermassen marathontauglich" einfach nur lächerlich...



Geht das jetzt schon wieder los wo dieser Thread jetzt endlich nicht nur sauber sondern rein ist?

Wieder mal einer, der glaubt die ultimative Meinung zum Thema Singlespeed zu haben und gleichzeitig 
offensichtlich unter Logorrhoe leidet weil er versucht diese hier allen aufs Auge zu drücken.

Und dann weint wieder einer...   

Bilder, es geht hier um Bilder und wenn du ein Rad ohne Schaltung nicht schön findest - meinen 
Segen haste - aber brich nicht schon wieder ne Grundsatzdiskussion vom Zaun weil du Singlespeed an sich sch... findest!

Meine 2ct


----------



## moo (4. Juli 2005)

Nix gegen den Marcel, aber man könnte noch erwähnen, daß er -wahrscheinlich nicht zuletzt durch diesen Kraftakt- mittlerweile gesundheitlich etwas eingeschränkt ist.


----------



## Running Man (4. Juli 2005)

moo schrieb:
			
		

> Nix gegen den Marcel, aber man könnte noch erwähnen, daß er -wahrscheinlich nicht zuletzt durch diesen Kraftakt- mittlerweile gesundheitlich etwas eingeschränkt ist.




Du warst schneller! 

Running


----------



## armin-m (4. Juli 2005)

moo schrieb:
			
		

> Nix gegen den Marcel, aber man könnte noch erwähnen, daß er -wahrscheinlich nicht zuletzt durch diesen Kraftakt- mittlerweile gesundheitlich etwas eingeschränkt ist.



Also den Zusammenhang zwischen einem - durch eine OP zerstörten Nerv - und
einer Längsalpenüberquerung mußt du mir erklären...


----------



## Running Man (4. Juli 2005)

armin-m schrieb:
			
		

> Also den Zusammenhang zwischen einem - durch eine OP zerstörten Nerv - und
> einer Längsalpenüberquerung mußt du mir erklären...



Zur Erinnerung, hier geht es um CC-Bike-Bilder... 

Gruß, Running


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (4. Juli 2005)

armin-m schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Bilder, es geht hier um Bilder...
> Meine 2ct


Bilder? Schöne Bilder gibt es hier!


----------



## m.a.t. (4. Juli 2005)

Argh, jetzt quasselt ihr hier schon wieder um die Sinnhaftigkeit von schaltungslosen Rädern.
Ok, dann poste ich halt mal ein Cannondale. Strafe muss sein.  
Eat this:


----------



## Pevloc (4. Juli 2005)

@M.A.T: Endlich mal wieder ne richtig schöne CC-Feile
Dieses blau in weiss überlaufend, einfach herrlich.

Aber ich muß meckern: Obwohl es gar nicht so schlecht aussieht, mach bitte das nächste mal ein Foto ohne Satteltasche.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (4. Juli 2005)

Morfeus schrieb:
			
		

> schon mal von Marcel Hahn gehört? Der fuhr dieses Jahr eine Alpen-Längsüberquerung zusammen mit Alpenüberquerungs-Guru Achim Zahn.
> (...)



Im Renneinsatz oder Just for fun? Transalp war noch nicht dieses Jahr...
Nochmal zur Erinnerung: Das hier ist das Cross-Country Race-Unterforum. Und Punkt.


----------



## zaprok (4. Juli 2005)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Eat this:



*Mampf*Mampf*Mampf*Schluck*Schmatz* das ging runter wie Öl   

Nette Rennmöhre mit fetter Optik! Nur die Satteltasche ist schwer verdaulich!

Mfg z


----------



## dkiki (4. Juli 2005)

geil, hab absofort n neues lieblings-bike  
dome


----------



## Running Man (4. Juli 2005)

Ich glaube im Offtopic-Part werden die besseren Bikes gepostet  

Running


----------



## m.a.t. (4. Juli 2005)

zaprok schrieb:
			
		

> Nur die Satteltasche ist schwer verdaulich!


Muss sowieso mal ein update machen. Dann ohne Satteltasche und Kette auf großem Blatt. Wie konnte ich nur - Anfängerfehler


----------



## mauntenbeiker (4. Juli 2005)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Muss sowieso mal ein update machen. Dann ohne Satteltasche und Kette auf großem Blatt. Wie konnte ich nur - Anfängerfehler



...und wenn dann noch die zweite trinkflasche `nen weißen deckel hätte - wärs schon fast zu perfekt  
geiles bike


----------



## Priester (4. Juli 2005)

Morfeus schrieb:
			
		

> schon mal von Marcel Hahn gehört? Der fuhr dieses Jahr eine Alpen-Längsüberquerung zusammen mit Alpenüberquerungs-Guru Achim Zahn. So ziemlich das härteste, das es gibt, 1000km, 26000 Höhenmeter. Er war bei jeder der 12 Etappen als erster auf dem Berg und die Jungs, die da mitgefahren sind haben wirklich was drauf, wie Du Dir sicher vorstellen kannst.
> 
> Marcel Hahn fuhr einen Singelspeeder mit Starrgabel. Alle anderen fuhren geschaltete Räder mit Federung.
> 
> Soviel zum Thema



Und was kann man daraus lernen? Marcel Hahn hat´s halt echt drauf, daß er das ganze ohne Schaltung und ohne Federgabel macht, schon klar. Der hätte das aber auch mit ´nem Kettler-City-Rad geschafft und würde uns mit irgend nem alten Klapprad in Grund und Boden fahren... Ein österreichischer GT-Teamfahrer, dessen Namen ich momentan nicht parat habe, ist Anfang der 90er auch mal Straßenrennen mit seinem MTB  (übrigens ein Xizang!!! mit ner Mag 21) mit Slicks ganz vorne mitgefahren... soll ich jetzt daraus den Schluß ziehen, daß ein MTB für die Straße gemacht ist und ein Rennrad im Grunde Blödsinn ist? Poste sowas mal in einem Rennrad-Forum, die lachen Dich aus... 





			
				Morfeus schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast wirklich Ahnung!
> 
> Morfeus



Danke, ich weiß... und laß andere daran auch gerne teilhaben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (4. Juli 2005)

Priester schrieb:
			
		

> Und was kann man daraus lernen? Marcel Hahn hat´s halt echt drauf, daß er das ganze ohne Schaltung und ohne Federgabel macht, schon klar. Der hätte das aber auch mit ´nem Kettler-City-Rad geschafft und würde uns mit irgend nem alten Klapprad in Grund und Boden fahren... Ein österreichischer GT-Teamfahrer, dessen Namen ich momentan nicht parat habe, ist Anfang der 90er auch mal Straßenrennen mit seinem MTB  (übrigens ein Xizang!!! mit ner Mag 21) mit Slicks ganz vorne mitgefahren... soll ich jetzt daraus den Schluß ziehen, daß ein MTB für die Straße gemacht ist und ein Rennrad im Grunde Blödsinn ist? Poste sowas mal in einem Rennrad-Forum, die lachen Dich aus...



Aaaah es geht also doch weiter ... traumhaft ... !
Ich finde das so geil, daß dieses Forum jeden Tag einen neuen hervorbringt, der immer wieder das gleiche sagt wie der Depp vom Tag davor. Inhaltlich übrigens völlig korrekt, aber wir wissen das ... ehrlich!!! Es ist uns bloß egal ... 

Liebe Admins, da ihr diesen Thread offensichtlich lieber lest, als Eure PNs oder emails: was muss ich eigentlich noch tun, damit endlich meine Mitgliedschaft auf IBC gelöscht wird ...???
Damit solltet ihr doch kein Problem haben - oder?


----------



## XCRacer (4. Juli 2005)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> ...damit endlich meine Mitgliedschaft auf IBC gelöscht wird ...???


 Ich wusste das dieser Tag ein gutes Ende hat!



> Ein österreichischer GT-Teamfahrer, dessen Namen ich momentan nicht parat habe


Gerhard Zadrobilek


----------



## Priester (4. Juli 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Gerhard Zadrobilek



jo, genau der... Danke!


----------



## ZeFlo (4. Juli 2005)

... was mich an der diskussion (die eigentlich hier nix zu suchen hat  ) massiv stört ist diese an dummheit grenzende borniertheit die hier ein paar an den tag legen. 

diese wirklich peinlich dumme argumentation "warum-ssp-dünnpfiff-ist" findet nirgendwo sonst statt, in den usa sind singlespeeder bei sämtlichen norba rennen fester bestandteil der cc-, 24h- und marathon rennen, pro's wie travis brown sind mit und/oder ohne schaltung und mit "komischen bdr unkonformen" lenkern unterwegs. und keine sau macht so 'nen aufstand, im gegentum jeder und jede freut sich am wettkampf und hat 'ne gute zeit.

radfahren macht spass. probiert es einfach...

achja noch eins, ssp ist eine extrem gute schule die fahrtechnik auf vordermann zu bringen. 

und jetzt wieder bilder von schönen, leichten, schnellen, geschalteten oder ungeschalteten rädern...


flo


----------



## gosy (4. Juli 2005)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Aaaah es geht also doch weiter ... traumhaft ... !
> Ich finde das so geil, daß dieses Forum jeden Tag einen neuen hervorbringt, der immer wieder das gleiche sagt wie der Depp vom Tag davor. Inhaltlich übrigens völlig korrekt, aber wir wissen das ... ehrlich!!! Es ist uns bloß egal ...
> 
> Liebe Admins, da ihr diesen Thread offensichtlich lieber lest, als Eure PNs oder emails: was muss ich eigentlich noch tun, damit endlich meine Mitgliedschaft auf IBC gelöscht wird ...???
> Damit solltet ihr doch kein Problem haben - oder?




lösch das cookie und meld dich nimmer an so schwer kanns nicht sein oder ?


----------



## olli (5. Juli 2005)

Gerhard Zadrobilek ist der, der übrigens auf diesem Rad Europameister wurde. Oder österreichischer Staatsmeister. Oder was auch immer...auf jeden Fall fuhr er für Maroné XC-Rennen!


----------



## roadrunner_gs (5. Juli 2005)

Bei diesem Rad würde ich nicht nur die Konfiguration der Bremsanlage überdenken sondern auch mir mal ordentlich den Kopf über den Antriebsstrang zerbrechen...


----------



## mete (5. Juli 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Bei diesem Rad würde ich nicht nur die Konfiguration der Bremsanlage überdenken sondern auch mir mal ordentlich den Kopf über den Antriebsstrang zerbrechen...



Wieso, ist doch die neue KMC "watch'n'vanish"- Stealth Kette, das muss so aussehen, aber die an einem Klassiker???, Tststs, war "brake by wire" Anfang der 90er eigentlich schon aktuell?


----------



## roadrunner_gs (5. Juli 2005)

mete schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> war "brake by wire" Anfang der 90er eigentlich schon aktuell?



Ich sehe nicht einmal Bremshebel, ich glaube das ist "Brake  by Thoughts"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (5. Juli 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe nicht einmal Bremshebel, ich glaube das ist "Brake  by Thoughts"



Mensch olli, soviel innvation an einem Rad, da wird wohl die nächsten 200 postings nichts mehr kommen, was das zu toppen vermag


----------



## GlanDas (5. Juli 2005)

Da freu ich mich um so mehr auf mein neues CD 

Echt geiles Bike.
Nur der Vorbau müsste noch vom Blau ins weiß gehen


----------



## polo (5. Juli 2005)

sehr eigenartig:
ein grottenhäßliches bergamont geht hier durch, während liebevolle aufbauten an  einigen der schönsten rahmen der mtb-geschichte kritisiert werden


----------



## Priester (5. Juli 2005)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... was mich an der diskussion (die eigentlich hier nix zu suchen hat  )flo



in dem Forum und in dem Thread geht´s um MTB-CC...also nix Downhill, Rennrad, Einrad, Eingang oder was auch immer... da wird doch wohl mal ein Wort des Einspruchs möglich sein können?



			
				floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... diese wirklich peinlich dumme argumentation "warum-ssp-dünnpfiff-ist" findet nirgendwo sonst statt, in den usa sind singlespeeder bei sämtlichen norba rennen fester bestandteil der cc-, 24h- und marathon rennen, pro's wie travis brown sind mit und/oder ohne schaltung und mit "komischen bdr unkonformen" lenkern unterwegs. und keine sau macht so 'nen aufstand, im gegentum jeder und jede freut sich am wettkampf und hat 'ne gute zeit.flo



Um es noch mal klarzustellen: daß hier liebevoll aufgebaute Eingangräder zu sehen sind, damit habe ich kein Problem (jedem wie´s beliebt...) und habe das auch so formuliert, nur dieses Geschwätz, mit dem dem sinnfreien noch zwanghaft diese sportive Attitüde verpasst und verbissen bis zur Lächerlichkeit verteidigt wird... (naja, in Zeiten, in denen Poker und Dart zur besten Sendezeit im Sportfernsehen laufen, muß man sich eigentlich nicht mehr wundern..)



			
				floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... achja noch eins, ssp ist eine extrem gute schule die fahrtechnik auf vordermann zu bringen.



gähn...


----------



## Priester (5. Juli 2005)

Verlinkt hatte ich das Foto meines Bikes (inzwischen etwas verändert, nach Abschluß der Optimierungsarbeiten gibt´nen neues Bildchen) schon mal drin, aber wo ich inzwischen dieses geile blau-weiße Geschoß von M.A.T. wiedergesehen habe (wirklich, der absolute Traum...Gratulation) muß es noch mal gepostet werden:  







Und weil es sicher Kritik an der Reifenfarbe geben wird: den Mythos (und ein anderer Reifen kommt mir nicht ans Rad) gibt´s noch in total schwarz - schaut leider auch nicht besser aus...


----------



## ZeFlo (5. Juli 2005)

Priester schrieb:
			
		

> ...  gähn  ...



... danke für deine aufklärung  musst schon entschuldigen aber ich habe nicht so viel ahnung von mtb-cc.  

ciao
flo

... btw. der cd ist aber schick, selbstaufgebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (5. Juli 2005)

@Priester, die Sobe-Lackierung ist der beste Paintjob von Cannondale  
Los, fluten wir den Thread mit Cannondale-Hardtails.  

Edith sagt: mach mal hinten die Ventilkappe ab.


----------



## Priester (5. Juli 2005)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> @Priester, die Sobe-Lackierung ist der beste Paintjob von Cannondale



laß mich ergänzen: neben der blau-weißen Teamlackierung...grins... sag mal: die blau-weiße Fatty war doch nicht Standardausrüstung, oder? Haste die lackieren lassen oder ausgetauscht?...auf alle Fälle gibt die dem ganzen mit dem weißen Vorbau zusammen dem Teil wirklich den letzten Schliff! 



			
				M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Los, fluten wir den Thread mit Cannondale-Hardtails.



Ich arbeite dran...da ja CC-Kunstwerk ein dehnbarer Begriff ist, werd´ich mal noch ein Foto (wenn die Sonne wieder scheint) von meinem Caad3-City(mit Schutzblechen und Licht)-"CC-Race-Bike" (erwiesenermaßen Transalp-tauglich...) reinstellen... mit Coda-Magic-Kurbeln... 



			
				M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Edith sagt: mach mal hinten die Ventilkappe ab.



die haben sich schon verflüchtigt...


----------



## Priester (5. Juli 2005)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... danke für deine aufklärung  musst schon entschuldigen aber ich habe nicht so viel ahnung von mtb-cc.



Kein Problem, ich helfe gerne... und Ahnungslosigkeit ist keine Schande   ...



			
				floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ...  btw. der cd ist aber schick, selbstaufgebaut?



Ich weiß zwar nicht genau, was man unter Selbstaufbau genau zu verstehen hat (bin also auch etwas "ahnungslos"), da ich aber fast alle originalen Teile (bis auf die Marta-Bremsanlage und das Schaltwerk) Zug um Zug demontiert und Rahmen/Gabel-Set neu bestückt habe, kann man wohl von einem "Selbstaufbau" sprechen... 

Gruß,
Christoph.


----------



## m.a.t. (5. Juli 2005)

Priester schrieb:
			
		

> laß mich ergänzen: neben der blau-weißen Teamlackierung...grins... sag mal: die blau-weiße Fatty war doch nicht Standardausrüstung, oder? Haste die lackieren lassen oder ausgetauscht?...auf alle Fälle gibt die dem ganzen mit dem weißen Vorbau zusammen dem Teil wirklich den letzten Schliff!


Nur der Vorbau ist selbst lackiert. Der blau weisse Rahmen wurde normalerweise mit einer komplett dunkelblauen Fatty Ultra verkauft. Die blau weisse Gabel hab ich von ebay, weiss nicht, zu welchem Rahmen die verkauft wurde. Versteh einer da Cannondale. Deren Lackierungen gefallen mir in letzter Zeit überhaupt nicht mehr, man erinnere sich dagegen man an die früheren Hardtails mit der komplett blauen Worldcup oder der roten Saeco Lackierung, das sind Paintjob-Klassiker.
Achso, Gewicht ca. 9,7 kg.
Kette rechts, matthias


----------



## Einheimischer (5. Juli 2005)

Bevor die CD's hier die Übermacht erlangen (obwohl ich neidvoll zugeben muss, dass die letzten beiden sehr schön waren) zeig ich mein Bike halt nochmal, zumal ich auch ein paar Updates vorgenommen habe  






Jetzt mit schwarzer Kurbel gefällt es mir auch besser, sobald ich eine vernünftige schwarze Vierkantkurbel gefunden habe, die ich mir leisten kann kommt die ran, weil ISIS ist nich gerade haltbar. Umwerfer wird noch durch einen entsprechenden 02er XTR getauscht und dann ist vorerst mal Schluss, obwohl ein paar Ideen hab ich noch...  

Grüße.


----------



## Pevloc (5. Juli 2005)

@Einheimischer: Doch, sieht nach "Uphill" schnell aus! Ich frag mich gerade wie die Maschine wohl mit schwarzer Pace-Gabel aussehen würde.


----------



## m.a.t. (5. Juli 2005)

@Einheimischer: Das sieht ja schonmal im Stand schnell aus! Obwohl ich schwarzen Rädern normalerweise nix abgewinnen kann, gefällt mir das Giant sehr  gut, ist auch schön präsentiert.
Ist das der Hybrid-Rahmen mit Carbonhinterbau? Und wenn ja, merkt man das?


----------



## Einheimischer (5. Juli 2005)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> @Einheimischer: Doch, sieht nach "Uphill" schnell aus! Ich frag mich gerade wie die Maschine wohl mit schwarzer Pace-Gabel aussehen würde.
> Heute 15:18


Genau das wäre meine Wunschgabel, das Carboncasting würde mit Sicherheit optisch perfekt mit dem Hinterbau harmonieren... leider fehlt mir z.Zt. das nötige Kleingeld  



			
				M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das der Hybrid-Rahmen mit Carbonhinterbau? Und wenn ja, merkt man das?


Ja ist der Hybrid mit Carbonhinterbau und nein, ich merk auf jeden Fall nix, weder im positiven noch im negativen Sinne - für mich sieht er halt einfach nur schön aus. 

Stimmt schon, dass Rad ist ganz schön schnell, nur kann ich das leider zu selten ausnutzen  

Danke fürs Lob.

Grüße.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (5. Juli 2005)

Welche Rahmenhöhe ist das Giant denn? 17"? Der 21er sieht ja nicht mehr so schnittig aus, weil viel zu groß, eher wie ein Rennradrahmen.


----------



## Einheimischer (5. Juli 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Rahmenhöhe ist das Giant denn? 17"? Der 21er sieht ja nicht mehr so schnittig aus, weil viel zu groß, eher wie ein Rennradrahmen.



Mittendrinn 19"(M)   

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## headbug (5. Juli 2005)

@ Einheimischer großes lob, schickes bike, wirklich  
Danach sehtn sich doch hier jeder


----------



## leeqwar (5. Juli 2005)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> @Einheimischer: Das sieht ja schonmal im Stand schnell aus!



es sieht auch im rennen, wenn man dran vorbei fährt, schnell aus ...


----------



## atua (5. Juli 2005)

@einheimischer: dein radl gefällt sehr. wenn die sid silberne standrohre hätte, wärs noch schöner.

so, ob kunstwerk oder nicht, jetzt will ichs auch waagen:












mehr gibts in meiner in meiner galerie   

gruss joe


----------



## Pevloc (5. Juli 2005)

Doch, sieht nach CC aus, aber den grünen Farbakzent in Form des Kettenstrebenschutzes find ich nicht so doll!


----------



## Altitude (5. Juli 2005)

...dann will ich auch mal:

Hillary:






Gladys:


----------



## atua (5. Juli 2005)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, sieht nach CC aus, aber den grünen Farbakzent in Form des Kettenstrebenschutzes find ich nicht so doll!



den hab ich farblich passend zum isostar "green apple" gewählt  
nein, kommt bei zeiten wieder runter! 

das marin ist ja der wahnsinn, wunderschön


----------



## Schrommski (5. Juli 2005)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Hillary:



Hillary war doch mal Leserbike des Monats in der Bike, oder?


----------



## Schmirgel (5. Juli 2005)

@alti

Echte Kunstwerke !!!


----------



## hügelflitzer (5. Juli 2005)

Moin, 

schicke Titanräder, nicht schlecht    

Letzte Woche habe ich mein neues Marathon Radl endlich "auf Kiel" legen können - die letzten Anlötteile sind endlich dran . Nachdem die Jungfernfahrt  erfolgreich abgeschlossen ist, habe ich den Rahmen heute zum Beschichten gebracht. Mal kucken, was dabei schlußendlich rauskommt.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (5. Juli 2005)

Bitte das hässliche Plastik an der Gabel weg


----------



## ZeFlo (5. Juli 2005)

hügelflitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> schicke Titanräder, nicht schlecht
> 
> Letzte Woche habe ich mein neues Marathon Radl endlich "auf Kiel" legen können - die letzten Anlötteile sind endlich dran . Nachdem die Jungfernfahrt erfolgreich abgeschlossen ist, habe ich den Rahmen heute zum Beschichten gebracht. Mal kucken, was dabei schlußendlich rauskommt.......



sehr schön 

mehr details, von den filets etc. 

ciao
flo


----------



## Hugo (5. Juli 2005)

hügelflitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> schicke Titanräder, nicht schlecht
> 
> Letzte Woche habe ich mein neues Marathon Radl endlich "auf Kiel" legen können - die letzten Anlötteile sind endlich dran . Nachdem die Jungfernfahrt  erfolgreich abgeschlossen ist, habe ich den Rahmen heute zum Beschichten gebracht. Mal kucken, was dabei schlußendlich rauskommt.......



das erste wirklich selbstgebaute bike hier im thread, oder?  
is denn auch alles gerade?


----------



## hügelflitzer (5. Juli 2005)

@KinG Fly: ....mal kucken.   

Hi Flo,
anbei noch zwei Bilder vom Hinterbau...die anderen sind leider irgendwie verwackelt

Ob alles gerade ist???? Ich sag mal so, es fährt geradeaus, und man muß schon ziemlich genau hinkucken um den Pfusch am Hinterbau zu sehen


----------



## Baxx (5. Juli 2005)

hügelflitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem die Jungfernfahrt  erfolgreich abgeschlossen ist, habe ich den Rahmen heute zum Beschichten gebracht. Mal kucken, was dabei schlußendlich rauskommt.......



Schöne klare Optik, kannst du ein paar Details zum Rahmen geben? Gewicht, geplante Beschichtung etc.


----------



## hügelflitzer (5. Juli 2005)

Hallo Baxx,
der rohe Rahmen wiegt momentan so um die 1900 Gramm (Küchenwage). Für Columbus - Thron und Messing Fillets eigentlich ganz o.k.. 
Jetzt kommt natürlich noch die Pulverbeschichtung drauf und Sprühwachs in die Rohre. Macht natürlich noch zusätzliches Gewicht... Die Geometrie ist von meinem Ur - Specialized M2 entliehen, und auf eine 100mm Gabel angepaßt. 
Das Rad wiegt, wie es auf dem Bild zu sehen ist 10,8kg.... 

Ach ja, die Farbe: abwarten!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sporty (6. Juli 2005)

hügelflitzer,

Die Black mit Faltenbälgen sieht mächtig aus.

Mir gefällts


----------



## sporty (6. Juli 2005)

Mir ist grad so nach Bilder posten, mein "Kunstwerk " :





auch im Winter : (iih.. mit Schutzblech)





Sommer is auch schön :





Gruss Jörg

edith, zuhause ist am schönsten


----------



## Randy Andy (6. Juli 2005)

@ altitude


ich flipp aus wie geil ist denn bitte schön Hilary??? Ne Frau mit Flachmann, geil!!!

Andy


----------



## |tV|Azrael (6. Juli 2005)

Dann poste ich meins auch hier nochmal. Es passt hier auch irgendwie gut rein, denke ich. Den Rahmen habe ich aber nicht selbst gebastelt . . . 






Sieht im Vergleich zu den anderen vielleicht etwas riesig aus, aber ich bin auch nicht gerade ein Zwerg . . . 

Und wo bitteschön bekommt man so einen Flachmann-Flaschenhalter (inkl. Flachmann) her? 

Gruss,
Azrael


----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. Juli 2005)

besorg dir mal nen satz anständige pedale.


----------



## Schrommski (6. Juli 2005)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> besorg dir mal nen satz anständige pedale.




Genau!
Und mach endlich die Aufkleber von der Gabel ab.

Ansonsten


----------



## Altitude (6. Juli 2005)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> besorg dir mal nen satz anständige pedale.



spar lieber auf ne richtige Gabel...

@Syncros
Jepp


----------



## derMichi (6. Juli 2005)

Dieser Surly Flachmann mit Halterung ist der Schrei bei den Singlespeedern. Bei ww.eingangrad.de kostet aber alleine der Flachmann 33,00 EUR

@|tV|Azrael
Für das Foto hätte ich mir wenigstens die Mühe gemacht den Kettenstrebenschutz mal zu richten...


----------



## Schrommski (6. Juli 2005)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> spar lieber auf ne richtige Gabel...
> 
> @Syncros
> Jepp




Wieso? Die Gabel ist genial!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. Juli 2005)

und den winkel der bar ends untersuchen und korrigieren!

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner_gs (6. Juli 2005)

Syncros schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso? Die Gabel ist genial!



Aber nur in Verbindung mit dem Lenker von der Uschi (oder war es die Hillary?  ) 

@|tV|Azrael: Wie funktioniert eigentlich der Hinterbau? Weil ich sehe nur einen Horstlink direkt vor dem Schaltauge aber keinen Dämpfer und keine weiteren Gelenke, dämpft da der Rahmen der sich aufbiegt?


----------



## CassandraComplx (6. Juli 2005)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> und den winkel der bar ends untersuchen und korrigieren!
> 
> Gruß, Stefan



..und dann kommt auch noch die Style-Polizei und dreht dir den Vorbau rum   

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## roadrunner_gs (6. Juli 2005)

CassandraComplx schrieb:
			
		

> ..und dann kommt auch noch die Style-Polizei und dreht dir den Vorbau rum
> 
> Gruss
> Sascha



Und nimmt gleichzeitig noch den Spritzschutz vorne sowie den Spacer ueberm Vorbau mit.


----------



## |tV|Azrael (6. Juli 2005)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> besorg dir mal nen satz anständige pedale.


Naja, die sind ja sooo schlecht nicht, sofern man mit normalen Schuhen unterwegs sein will. Da ich mir neulich aber schon Schuhe mit SPD-Aufnahme zugelegt habe, folgen "anständige" Pedale schon bald.



			
				Syncros schrieb:
			
		

> Genau!
> Und mach endlich die Aufkleber von der Gabel ab.
> 
> Ansonsten


Ja, ich gebe mich dann gleich mal ans Knibbeln  .



			
				Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> spar lieber auf ne richtige Gabel...
> 
> @Syncros
> Jepp


Wieso? Ich bin ganz zufrieden mit dem Teil. Nur, weil sie ein bisschen abseitig aussieht? 



			
				derMichi schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Surly Flachmann mit Halterung ist der Schrei bei den Singlespeedern. Bei ww.eingangrad.de kostet aber alleine der Flachmann 33,00 EUR
> 
> @|tV|Azrael
> Für das Foto hätte ich mir wenigstens die Mühe gemacht den Kettenstrebenschutz mal zu richten...


Danke für die Info. Und ja, hätte ich wohl mal machen sollen. Leider passt der nicht so richtig um die Kettenstreben. Die sind nämlich an den Ausfallenden einigermassen normal dick, werden zum Innenlagergehäuse hin aber ausgesprochen fett. Das Teil wird wohl demnächst einem Stück Mantel weichen müssen. Ich warte nur noch, bis die RR's abgefahren sind  .



			
				Syncros schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso? Die Gabel ist genial!


Danke. Das finde ich aber auch  .



			
				Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> und den winkel der bar ends untersuchen und korrigieren!
> 
> Gruß, Stefan


Das hatte ich schon gemacht. Aber ich hatte keine Lust, ein neues Foto zu machen. Von der Seite sieht's jetzt aus wie eine Verlängerung des Vorbaus. Die lassen sich jetzt in der Tat viel besser benutzen.



			
				roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nur in Verbindung mit dem Lenker von der Uschi (oder war es die Hillary?  )
> 
> @|tV|Azrael: Wie funktioniert eigentlich der Hinterbau? Weil ich sehe nur einen Horstlink direkt vor dem Schaltauge aber keinen Dämpfer und keine weiteren Gelenke, dämpft da der Rahmen der sich aufbiegt?


  
Nu lass mich doch mal ein bisschen penetrant sein  . 

Das "Horstlink" ist die Befestigungsschraube für das Schaltauge. Nur für die, die das bierernst nehmen  .



			
				CassandraComplx schrieb:
			
		

> ..und dann kommt auch noch die Style-Polizei und dreht dir den Vorbau rum
> 
> Gruss
> Sascha


Na mein Rücken wird sich bedanken . . . 



			
				roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Und nimmt gleichzeitig noch den Spritzschutz vorne sowie den Spacer ueberm Vorbau mit.


Naja, ich fahre mit dem Teil auch zur Arbeit. Da kommt es nicht so gut, bräunlich verspritzt anzukommen, zumal ich Altenpfleger bin  . Wenn's regnet, kommt sogar hinten ein Steckschutzblech drauf . . . 

Und was den Spacer angeht: Wer im Glashaus sitzt, soll nicht mit Steinen schmeissen:





​Gruss,
Azrael


----------



## roadrunner_gs (6. Juli 2005)

|tV|Azrael schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> Und was den Spacer angeht: Wer im Glashaus sitzt, soll nicht mit Steinen schmeissen:
> 
> 
> ...



Jap, Gabel wird vielleicht noch getauscht, da hat man mit 190mm Steuerrohr bessere Verkaufschancen als mit 175mm. Interesse?
Ach uebrigens: Das ist ein echter 4-Gelenker, ohne Aufbiegen.


----------



## |tV|Azrael (6. Juli 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Ach uebrigens: Das ist ein echter 4-Gelenker, ohne Aufbiegen.


Na da gratulier' ich doch 

Wer nu garnicht weiss, was das mit den sich biegenden Hinterbauten bedeuten soll, schaue hier nach.

Gruss,
Azrael


----------



## derMichi (6. Juli 2005)

|tV|Azrael schrieb:
			
		

> Na mein Rücken wird sich bedanken . . .



Das die Spacer letztlich was mim Rücken zu tuen haben hast Du schon erkannt. Die müssen dann aber unterm Vorbau und nicht einfach ein paar oben drauf hauen: "Leg noch ein paar Spacer zu, ist angenehmer für den Rücken"   Sorry, ich glaub nicht wirklich das du das nicht weißt, finde nur die Vorstellung spaßig


----------



## |tV|Azrael (6. Juli 2005)

Das mit dem Rücken bezog sich nicht auf die Spacer, sondern auf das Umdrehen des Vorbaus durch die Style-Polizei . . . 

Gruss,
Azrael


----------



## roadrunner_gs (6. Juli 2005)

|tV|Azrael schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Rücken bezog sich nicht auf die Spacer, sondern auf das Umdrehen des Vorbaus durch die Style-Polizei . . .
> 
> Gruss,
> Azrael



Ja eben: Den Spacer unter den Vorbau und dafür den Vorbau umdrehen und schon ist die Style-Polizei für das Erste zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clemens (7. Juli 2005)

Das härtere und fettere meiner beiden Carbonis.

Storck Rebel Carbon 19 Zoll. Fox Float 100 RLT, Sram X.0, XT Kurbel und Umwerfer, Thomson Stütze mit Flite TT, Magura Marta, Hügi 240 mit Mavic 317 und DT Comp. Michelin Comp-S Light mit Conti Supersonic Schläuchen. Ritchey WCS Vorbau und Lenker, Tune Hörnchen, Eggbeater SL.... macht 9,61 KG.

Bevor mir jetzt jemand wegen des Vorbaus und der Spacer die Stylepolizei auf den Hals hetzt - die Bilder ist vor/bei der ersten Ausfahrt (und Feineinstellung des Bikes auf den Fahrer) gemacht worden. Die Spacer sind derweil raus und der Vorbau (aktuell jetzt ein Syntace F99) ist jetzt richtig  sprich umgedreht montiert. Der Sattel ist auch noch etwas höher gewandert.

Die XT-Kurbeln bleiben auch drin, weil einfach funktionell gut und wunderbar farblich zur Aufschrift des Rahmens, der Gabel und der Marta passend. Die Storck Powerarms wären zwar eine Möglichkeit, aber wenn man die Fotos so sieht - eine Digicam steht höher in der aktuellen musshaben-Liste, da ich immer noch analoger Fotoklickie bin. Beim Einscannen geht da richtig Qualität flöten.


Wie es sich fährt - grins...  Auch der gute alte (Glückwunsch zum 35ten!) Ete Zabel könnte keinen Flex feststellen!


----------



## Cromm (7. Juli 2005)

*Sehr schön!* Wie ist dein (Fahr-)Eindruck vom Rebel Carbon? Nur eins ist mir 'n Rätsel, wie kommst du mit den Teilen auf 9,61kg. Ich hab 'ne Fox F80X, 'ne Tunestütze und Tunekurbeln mit 2 Blättern drin, und bleib trotzdem ganz knapp über 10kg.


----------



## Eintopf (8. Juli 2005)

sporty schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist grad so nach Bilder posten, mein "Kunstwerk " :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sogar die Ventilkappen im passenden Orange! 

Fast Shimano-Free!!!
Ich sehe, dass die Schalt- und Bremszüge aber noch von Shimano sind!!!  

Man sieht sich garantiert noch dieses Jahr oder später...

Gruß
Eintopf


----------



## Clemens (8. Juli 2005)

Cromm 





> Wie ist dein (Fahr-)Eindruck vom Rebel Carbon?



Typisch Storck, bocksteif, sehr guter Geradeauslauf (Länge läuft), braucht etwas Körpereinsatz auf winkeligen Kursen, gute Klettereigenschaften. Gute Detaillösungen, aber auch Schwächen - z.B. passt die letzte Zugführung an der linken Kettenstrebe nicht bei Magurabremsen, da die Leitung bei Nutzung der Führung zu stark abknickt. Carbontechnisch ist mein zweites Bike, ein Giant NRS Carbon noch einen Tick besser - viel sauberere Übergänge der Wicklungen.   

Zum Gewicht: der obige Wert stand auf der Tune(Kern)-Waage im Shop ders aufgebaut hat. Was wiegt der nackte Rahmen Deines Rebel (incl. Sattelklemme)?


----------



## Cromm (8. Juli 2005)

Clemens schrieb:
			
		

> Was wiegt der nackte Rahmen Deines Rebel (incl. Sattelklemme)?



??? Hab den Rahmen nicht einzeln gewogen  . War schon nach dem Auspacken so beeindruckt, daß ich's glatt vergessen hab.


----------



## dre (8. Juli 2005)

Moin, moin,

mich wundert ab und zu, welch niedrige Gewichte ihr bei euren Bikes erreicht. Unten mal meine aktuelle Ausstattung. Hier werden teilweise Bikes angezeigt, die schwerere Part haben und in der Summe trotzdem leichter sein sollen. Verstehe ich nicht ganz. Kann ich nicht richtig rechnen? Ist meine Waage kaputt? Habe ich das ganze Thema nicht verstanden? Ist an meinem Bike zu viel Gedöns dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Running Man (8. Juli 2005)

dre schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, moin,
> 
> mich wundert ab und zu, welch niedrige Gewichte ihr bei euren Bikes erreicht. Unten mal meine aktuelle Ausstattung. Hier werden teilweise Bikes angezeigt, die schwerere Part haben und in der Summe trotzdem leichter sein sollen. Verstehe ich nicht ganz. Kann ich nicht richtig rechnen? Ist meine Waage kaputt? Habe ich das ganze Thema nicht verstanden? Ist an meinem Bike zu viel Gedöns dran?



Im Vergleich zu welchem Bike z.B. ?

Gruß, Running


----------



## dre (8. Juli 2005)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> Im Vergleich zu welchem Bike z.B. ?
> 
> Gruß, Running





Ich meine keine speziellen Bikes. Aber mir fällt auf, dass Bikes mit ca. 9,4 kg angegeben werden, wo ich mich frage; wie geht das. Letztes habe ich hier im Forum etwas von 7,x kg gelesen. Ist für mich ein Unding.
Oder auch die Angaben der Hersteller, lachhaft. Wenn ich sehe was da alles nicht mit berechnet wird, zum biken aber einfach notwendig ist. Ich zum Beispiel, fahre doch recht häufig mit Barends und Computer. Neulich habe ich mich dabei erwischt, das ich sogar mit Pedalen gefahren bin. Hoffentlich hat das kein Leichtbaufetischist gesehen.


----------



## Running Man (8. Juli 2005)

dre schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine keine speziellen Bikes. Aber mir fällt auf, dass Bikes mit ca. 9,4 kg angegeben werden, wo ich mich frage; wie geht das. Letztes habe ich hier im Forum etwas von 7,x kg gelesen. Ist für mich ein Unding.
> Oder auch die Angaben der Hersteller, lachhaft. Wenn ich sehe was da alles nicht mit berechnet wird, zum biken aber einfach notwendig ist. Ich zum Beispiel, fahre doch recht häufig mit Barends und Computer. Neulich habe ich mich dabei erwischt, das ich sogar mit Pedalen gefahren bin. Hoffentlich hat das kein Leichtbaufetischist gesehen.



 

Dafür hast Du haltbare Parts gewählt! 

Gabel, Sattel z.B. bieten noch sehr viel Potenzial und würden das Gewicht Deines Bikes mit einer anderen Bestückung schon deutlich unter die 10Kg Marke drücken. Ich bin kein Leichtbaufreak und würde Dein Simplon, bis auf das Shimano DC Zeug, genau so lassen. 

Gruß, Running


----------



## dre (8. Juli 2005)

Stimmt, der Sattel bietet Potential.  
Die Gabel würde ich für nix hergeben, die dürfte sogar noch ein paar Gramm mehr wiegen.  
Der DC-Kram und ich haben uns aneinander gewöhnt.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (8. Juli 2005)

dre schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> Aber mir fällt auf, dass Bikes mit ca. 9,4 kg angegeben werden, wo ich mich frage; wie geht das. Letztes habe ich hier im Forum etwas von 7,x kg gelesen.
> (...)



Jup, mein Rad ist 7,95kg mit Scheibenbremsen fahrbereit.
Man muss nur die Teile gescheit wählen, dann erreicht man sehr niedrige Gewichte.
Aber schneller als das Fully ist es trotzdem nicht. 



			
				dre schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> Der DC-Kram und ich haben uns aneinander gewöhnt.



So schnell kann es gehen.


----------



## Hugo (8. Juli 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Aber schneller als das Fully ist es trotzdem nicht.



die geschwindigkeit des bikes liegt nicht am bike, sondern am fahrer


----------



## roadrunner_gs (8. Juli 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> die geschwindigkeit des bikes liegt nicht am bike, sondern am fahrer



Dann kannst du mir sicher erklären, warum das Fully knapp 40 Sekunden schneller ist aber 200 Meter weniger fährt auf der identischen Runde im Vergleich zum Hardtail? 
Ich jedenfalls habe es nicht gepeilt.


----------



## Wave (8. Juli 2005)

sehe auch bei Sattel, Gabel und Naben deutliches Spar-Potential! Ohne Funktionseinbu?en kannst du gut auf 9,7 kg kommen


----------



## Schmirgel (8. Juli 2005)

Er will aber doch gar nicht "einsparen", vor allem nicht an der Gabel. Ich glaube, er zweifelt einfach ein wenig die manchmal wirklich sehr "optimistischen" Gewichtsangaben hier an...


----------



## roadrunner_gs (8. Juli 2005)

Schmirgel schrieb:
			
		

> Er will aber doch gar nicht "einsparen", vor allem nicht an der Gabel. Ich glaube, er zweifelt einfach ein wenig die manchmal wirklich sehr "optimistischen" Gewichtsangaben hier an...



Fuer Grundsatzdiskussionen wurde extra der Kindergarten eingerichtet. 
Die meisten Leute haben die Einzelteile gewogen, ich habe sogar noch einen Puffer draufgeschlagen, anhand der Teileliste von dre kann man sehen, dass da sehr gut Gewicht eingespart werden kann, alleine 400g an den Laufraedern, 100g am Sattel und und und, das laeppert sich halt zusammen, glaub mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (8. Juli 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kannst du mir sicher erklären, warum das Fully knapp 40 Sekunden schneller ist aber 200 Meter weniger fährt auf der identischen Runde im Vergleich zum Hardtail?
> Ich jedenfalls habe es nicht gepeilt.



einbildung, weil das neue immer schneller und besser ist


----------



## roadrunner_gs (8. Juli 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> einbildung, weil das neue immer schneller und besser ist



Das mit der Einbildung erklaer mal dem Radcomputer.


----------



## mrwulf (8. Juli 2005)

So,

hier mal meins.











Ein Yeti ist schließlich immer ein zeigenswertes Kunstwerk an sich und ist auch teilweise selbst aufgebaut und es ist auch für CC gedacht und wird auch dementsprechend bewegt. 

Vom ursprünglichen Komplettrad sind noch die Laufräder, der VR Reifen, der Umwerfer und der Dämpfer original, das meiste wurde gleich nach dem Kauf ausgetauscht.















Öhmm, das kleine Spacertürmchen kommt noch weg, hab es bislang irgendwie nicht geschafft mich darum zu kümmern.


Wiegen tuts rund 11,6 kg, hat aber noch Potential nach unten, verbaut sind Tune Stütze, Speedneedle, n paar XTR Teile, F99 usw.
Wer es genauer wissen möchte Hier die Teileliste.

Kommentare, Kritik, Anregungen, (Grundsatzdiskussionen)????


----------



## Hugo (8. Juli 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit der Einbildung erklaer mal dem Radcomputer.



falscher radumfang


----------



## roadrunner_gs (8. Juli 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> falscher radumfang



Guck in meine Gallerie bei dem Streckenprofil.
Das war mit dem gleichen Laufradsatz wie beim Hardtail.
Und erklärt auch nicht, warum die Zeit soviel niedriger war.


----------



## Hugo (8. Juli 2005)

dann ahste irgendwoe abgekürzt.
wenn du mit dem fully die gleiche strecke in weniger zeit und weniger distanz zurück legst haste entweder das raumzeitkontinuum beschissen oder hast einfach mist gebaut...


----------



## GlanDas (8. Juli 2005)

mrwulf schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> 
> hier mal meins.
> 
> ...



Den Kabelsalat bischen aufräumen
sonst solide aussattung


----------



## rkersten (8. Juli 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> die geschwindigkeit des bikes liegt nicht am bike, sondern am fahrer



Genau mein reden, denn die 2 Räder bewegend sich nicht von alleine - auch nicht bei 7kg.


----------



## Wave (8. Juli 2005)

Schmirgel schrieb:
			
		

> Er will aber doch gar nicht "einsparen", vor allem nicht an der Gabel. Ich glaube, er zweifelt einfach ein wenig die manchmal wirklich sehr "optimistischen" Gewichtsangaben hier an...



habs doch nur gut gemeint!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (8. Juli 2005)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> sonst solide aussattung


xt/xtr, tune solide?
ich würde es eher als sehr gut, wenn in teilen etwas heterogen bezeichnen!


----------



## rkersten (8. Juli 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kannst du mir sicher erklären, warum das Fully knapp 40 Sekunden schneller ist aber 200 Meter weniger fährt auf der identischen Runde im Vergleich zum Hardtail?
> Ich jedenfalls habe es nicht gepeilt.


Hast du dir schonmal die schicke Präsi von Specialized fürs Epic angeschaut ... wenn der Dämpfer das macht was er tatsächlich soll ... hast du entscheidend mehr Gripp auf dem Hinterrad als bei einem HT ... das kann locker 40 Sekunden machen. Was meinsten warum ich mir auch schon immer ein Epic mit der Brain Technology zulegen will.



			
				roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Fuer Grundsatzdiskussionen wurde extra der Kindergarten eingerichtet.Die meisten Leute haben die Einzelteile gewogen, ich habe sogar noch einen Puffer draufgeschlagen, anhand der Teileliste von dre kann man sehen, dass da sehr gut Gewicht eingespart werden kann, alleine 400g an den Laufraedern, 100g am Sattel und und und, das laeppert sich halt zusammen, glaub mir.



Ja das Thema hatten wir ja schonmal, wo wir unsere beiden Bikes verglichen hatten ... aus gramm für gramm wird irgendwann doch mal ein Kilo


----------



## Jolly Rogers (8. Juli 2005)

@Running Man:

extra für dich ein paar Detail-Bilder:


----------



## dre (8. Juli 2005)

Sehr schön     

Fährst du immer mit gleicher Sattelhöhe (also auch richtig steile und verblockte Trails runter), und ohne Kettenstrebenschutz?


----------



## Jolly Rogers (8. Juli 2005)

@dre:

Es ist ein Kettenstrebenschutz an dem Bike (durchsichtig). Ja ich fahre die Sattelhöhe immer. An den Pfeilen ein wenig zu sehen


----------



## roadrunner_gs (8. Juli 2005)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du dir schonmal die schicke Präsi von Specialized fürs Epic angeschaut ... wenn der Dämpfer das macht was er tatsächlich soll ... hast du entscheidend mehr Gripp auf dem Hinterrad als bei einem HT ... das kann locker 40 Sekunden machen. Was meinsten warum ich mir auch schon immer ein Epic mit der Brain Technology zulegen will.
> (...)



Er tut genau das, was in der Flash-Demo auf der Specialized-Homepage steht. Genau das. Fährt sich auf der Straße/Forstautobahn wie ein Hardtail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Running Man (8. Juli 2005)

@ Jolly Rogers


Vielen Dank, freut mich sehr! Jetzt seh ich erst, dass es sich um eine gemuffte Bauweise des Rahmens handelt. Dürfte ihn aber schwerer machen.Was wiegt der Rahmen? Hat das Stabilitätsvorteile? Wieviel Km hast Du schon runter damit?


Gruß, Running


----------



## Jolly Rogers (8. Juli 2005)

Der Rahmen wiegt in 19,5" 1434g. Der Vorteil ist das die sogar Maß-Rahmen machen können womit Corratec jetzt viel Werbung macht im Rennradbereich. Laut Testbericht hat der Rahmen High-Performance abgeschlossen und laut meiner Kilometerleistung (knapp 4000km) kann ich das ganze nur bestätigen.


----------



## kdanny1 (8. Juli 2005)

8349gramm mit tendenz nach unten...






Aheadkappe incl Schraube	Arcor			              11	
Bremsen Avid TI 			             307	
Bremshebel		Kooka rache		              86	
Gabel 			Sid Sl 2004 incl Cantis	            1353	
Griffe			scott foam		              14	
Innenlager 		FSA Titanium		             209	
Kette			HG 53 Shimano		             270	
Kurbel			FSA Afterburner		             607	
Laufrad VA		American Classic inc. Felgenband	617	
Laufrad HA		American Classic inc. Felgenband	719	
Reifen Maxxis Flyweight 330	             652	
Schläuche		xxl schläuche		             219	
Lenker			Easton Carbon CT2		             125	
Pedale			Exustar Titan E-PM25TI	             207	
Rahmen			Scott Alloy 7005 incl Alucantis	1653	
Sattel			Velo Carbon			131	
Sattelstütze		Easton Carbon EC90		198	
Schaltgriffe		Sachs quartz ultimate		126	
Schaltwerk		Shimano XTR			199	
Steuersatz		American Classic			83	
Umwerfer			Shimano XTR			109	
Vorbau 			KCNC			             115	
Sattelklemme		Cannondale			20	
Schnellspanner		Tune Ac16+17			51	
Züge und Gesöcks		Jagwire Carbon			145	
Cassette			Alu light			             123	
Gesamt:			Gramm:			             8349


----------



## chri5 (9. Juli 2005)

^
Geiler Bock, geile Optik, geiles Gewicht!!! Erste Sahne!!!!


----------



## metulsky (9. Juli 2005)

Jolly Rogers schrieb:
			
		

> @Running Man:



wo gibt es denn die silbernen bowdenzuege ? sind die alltagstauglich odr nur optisch schoen ?

gruesse

sven


----------



## Jolly Rogers (9. Juli 2005)

Die Händler die Jagwire führen gibt es hier --> http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrrad-haendler/h403-jagwire.html

Die Teile sind sehr alltags- und renntauglich


----------



## metulsky (9. Juli 2005)

Jolly Rogers schrieb:
			
		

> Die Händler die Jagwire führen gibt es hier --> http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrrad-haendler/h403-jagwire.html
> 
> Die Teile sind sehr alltags- und renntauglich



aber keiner hat die silberfarbigen !?

sven


----------



## LeichteGranate (9. Juli 2005)

@ Jolly Rogers
Sag mal, ist dein NERO bei Fondriest hergestellt worden? Ich hab das Gefühl ich hätte den Rahmen schonmal mit andrem Namen gesehen...
MfG LeichteGranate


----------



## Schmirgel (9. Juli 2005)

metulsky schrieb:
			
		

> aber keiner hat die silberfarbigen !?
> 
> sven



http://search.ebay.de/jagwire_Sport_W0QQfkrZ1QQfromZR8QQsacatZ888


----------



## Jolly Rogers (9. Juli 2005)

@LeichteGranate:

Nein, der Rahmen wird dort nicht hergestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rkersten (9. Juli 2005)

metulsky schrieb:
			
		

> wo gibt es denn die silbernen bowdenzuege ? sind die alltagstauglich odr nur optisch schoen ?
> 
> gruesse
> 
> sven



Such mal bei Ebay .. da hab ich meine Jagwire her ... die sind silber (Stahlflexoptik)


----------



## metulsky (9. Juli 2005)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> Such mal bei Ebay .. da hab ich meine Jagwire her ... die sind silber (Stahlflexoptik)



danke !

ich habe immer in einschlaegigen online-shops geschaut, die haben aber immer nur die in dunkelbraun 

sven


----------



## Deleted 8566 (10. Juli 2005)

Links der Jagdflieger, rechts der Langstreckenbomber.


----------



## Wald-Schrat (11. Juli 2005)

Beide sehr schön!    Wobei mir der Jagdflieger noch ne Ecke besser gefällt


----------



## checky (11. Juli 2005)

LeichteGranate schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jolly Rogers
> Sag mal, ist dein NERO bei Fondriest hergestellt worden? Ich hab das Gefühl ich hätte den Rahmen schonmal mit andrem Namen gesehen...
> MfG LeichteGranate



jo, geht mir auch so. Sieht mir sehr nach nem Taiwanrahmen aus, dafür sprechen die gemuffte Bauweise :kotz: , die eckigen Rohre & die Ausfallenden. Alles zu Hauf auf der letztjärigen IFMA zu sehen gewesen.

Der Jagdflieger gefällt mir auch. So sollten Carbonrahmen aussehen.


----------



## *adrenalin* (11. Juli 2005)

dre schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, moin,
> 
> mich wundert ab und zu, welch niedrige Gewichte ihr bei euren Bikes erreicht. Unten mal meine aktuelle Ausstattung. Hier werden teilweise Bikes angezeigt, die schwerere Part haben und in der Summe trotzdem leichter sein sollen. Verstehe ich nicht ganz. Kann ich nicht richtig rechnen? Ist meine Waage kaputt? Habe ich das ganze Thema nicht verstanden? Ist an meinem Bike zu viel Gedöns dran?



ein f99 macht noch lange kein leichtes bike!

wenn einer die fox gabel anspricht, antwortest du: "die bleibt auf jeden fall". so wird das bike auf jeden fall nicht leichter   

unter dem strich: du bist nicht konsequent. mußt du auch nicht, aber dann beschwer dich aber bitte auch nicht. mit wcs hörnchen, 250 gr. sattel und gummi-griffen wird dein bike niemals wirklich leicht werden.

trage es mit fassung!


----------



## xc-mtb (11. Juli 2005)

Servus,

ich find das Turner richtig gut! Sieht man selten und vor allem sehr stimmig aufgebaut. Was wiegt es denn wohl.

Giant mag ich irgendwie nicht so gerne.
Aber das schließt alle Giants ein. Nicht das die schlecht währen, mag die nur nicht.

wird Turner eigentlich noch nach dt. importiert.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. Juli 2005)

xc-mtb schrieb:
			
		

> ich find das Turner richtig gut! Sieht man selten und vor allem sehr stimmig aufgebaut. Was wiegt es denn wohl.



Derzeit ist es realtiv schwer. Das liegt an Reifen (850 g das Stück), Kurbel (Race Face Evolve FR) und Pedalen (Shimano 646). Mittelfristig werden die getauscht, was das Gewicht von derzeit 12,7 kg auf knapp unter 12 kg drücken sollte.



> wird Turner eigentlich noch nach dt. importiert.



Theoretisch ja. Und zwar via www.suspensioncenter.ch


----------



## dre (11. Juli 2005)

...also ich rege mich nicht über das Gewicht meines Bikes auf, ich jammer auch nicht. Hatte, klopf auf Holz, noch keinen einzigen Schaden bei einer Tour und alles war bezahlbar. Ich finde, und da sei mir verziehen, die eine oder andere gewichtsangabe hier im Forum sehr optimistisch. Ist aber auch egal. Verhält sich wohl wie beim Angeln, "mein Fisch war größer"   




Interessant finde ich, wie streng hier auf einige Meldungen regaiert wird   

Immer schön locker bleiben, die Damen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (11. Juli 2005)

So nun mal was älteres von mir:
Stevens 9.?.? Stahlrahmen aufgebaut mit Sachen die so rumlagen.




Eigentlich geplant als Winterbike, nutz ich es mittlerweile auch im Sommer wenn ich Motivationsprobleme habe. Mit dem Rad kann und muss man noch richtig Mountainbiken, die Freude am biken kommt dann sofort wieder zurück  

Grüße.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (11. Juli 2005)

Aber die "Hörnchen" - äh pardon Stummelchen - hätte man auch gleich weglassen können, oder?
Sehen nicht gerade so aus, als würden die sehr gut greifbar sein.


----------



## Einheimischer (11. Juli 2005)

...die lagen halt rum und ich komm prima damit klar.

Grüße.


----------



## fab1o (12. Juli 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die "Hörnchen" - äh pardon Stummelchen - hätte man auch gleich weglassen können, oder?
> Sehen nicht gerade so aus, als würden die sehr gut greifbar sein.



schau dich mal an XC Rennen im Elitefeld um. die meisten die Hörner fahren, haben diese so kurz!


----------



## Baxx (12. Juli 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Stevens 9.?.? Stahlrahmen aufgebaut mit Sachen die so rumlagen.



Netten Effektbezug hast du auf deinem Flite  . Was sind das für V-Brakes? Sehen interessant aus.


----------



## checky (12. Juli 2005)

ich tippe mal auf Ritchey V-Brakes.
was ich aber viel geiler finde ist das *DX* Schaltwerk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kendooo (12. Juli 2005)

Also am allerbesten find ich die Rock Shox Aufkleber


----------



## razor67 (12. Juli 2005)

Hi Tyrolens,

bist du eigentlich zufrieden mit deinem Five Spot? Wie alt ist dein Teil und in welcher Größe hast du es? Ich stehe vor der Entscheidung Turner/Ventana/Santa Cruz. 

Gruß

razor67


----------



## Deleted 8566 (12. Juli 2005)

razor67 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Tyrolens,
> 
> bist du eigentlich zufrieden mit deinem Five Spot? Wie alt ist dein Teil und in welcher Größe hast du es? Ich stehe vor der Entscheidung Turner/Ventana/Santa Cruz.
> 
> ...




Bin damit sehr zufrieden. Allerdings habe ich noch keine richtigen Erfahrungswerte, weil der Rahmen erst seit 9 Monaten und 2000 km in meinem Eigentum ist. Bis jetzt gab's keinerlei Probleme. Das wundert mich auch nicht, weil der Rahmen hervorragend verarbeitet ist und viele Details nur ein Ziel haben: Funktion und Langlebigkeit.
Mein Rahmen hat die Größe S, der Vorteil zum Ventana ist der Viergelenk-Hinterbau, Santa Cruz hat VPP, das ist ein System, das man mögen muß, wegen dessen Pedalrückschlag.


----------



## Einheimischer (12. Juli 2005)

Baxx schrieb:
			
		

> Netten Effektbezug hast du auf deinem Flite  . Was sind das für V-Brakes? Sehen interessant aus.



Checky hat richtig vermutet, sind Ritchey Pro V-Brakes (165 Gramm/Stk.)



			
				checky schrieb:
			
		

> was ich aber viel geiler finde ist das DX Schaltwerk



Das ist sogar noch eins ohne den DX Aufdruck, also aus der ersten Serie  



			
				Kendooo schrieb:
			
		

> Also am allerbesten find ich die Rock Shox Aufkleber



Die sorgten schon für einigen Unmut, manche Rock Shox Fans finden dass ganz und gar nicht lustig, vor allem wenn man sich erdreistet und damit auch noch bergab schneller ist - ich fahr am anderen Rad übrigens `ne SID  

Grüße.


----------



## Beach90 (12. Juli 2005)

hallo , 
hier ist mein bereits entjungertes neues schülerbike 





laufräder: magura pro UST
gabel : skareb comp 
Kurbel : truvativ firex
bremsen: Magura clara 

fahrgefühl :  

bitte um kritik


----------



## razor67 (12. Juli 2005)

Tyrolens schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Rahmen hat die Größe S, der Vorteil zum Ventana ist der Viergelenk-Hinterbau, Santa Cruz hat VPP, das ist ein System, das man mögen muß, wegen dessen Pedalrückschlag.




Die *theoretischen* Unterschiede sind mir inzwischen mehr oder weniger bekannt. Ich glaube, dass 5 Spot das stimmigste Paket ist. Ventana versucht seine laut Papierform nur duchschnittliche Kinematik durch Hardtailmäßigen Vortrieb und sichtlich unerschütterliche Stabilität wett zu machen, das Blur LT mit neuer Geometrie ist meines wissens noch nicht getestet worden abgesehen von Kurzberichten einiger US-Bürger. 
Wie auch immer, keiner der Drei ist ein Verlierer, für mich sind letztendlich Lieferzeit und Preis die Entscheidungsfaktoren.

Gruß


razor67


----------



## Einheimischer (12. Juli 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ,
> hier ist mein bereits entjungertes neues schülerbike
> 
> laufräder: magura pro UST
> ...



Sieht Klasse aus   Ich hasse Michelin dafür, dass Sie die grünen Reifen für Schlauchfahrer nicht mehr produzieren - sehen an deinem Rad besonders gut aus!

Was wiegts denn?

Grüße.


----------



## Beach90 (12. Juli 2005)

hab noch nicht gewogen , wird aber wohl knapp über 11 kilo sein ...


----------



## GlanDas (12. Juli 2005)

@Beach90

Spacer Turm noch weg dann ist's perfekt


----------



## fab1o (12. Juli 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> hasse Michelin dafür, dass Sie die grünen Reifen für Schlauchfahrer nicht mehr produzieren



Michelin produziert lediglich noch grüne Rennradreifen! Im Bikebereich gibts nichts grünes mehr soviel ich weiss!!!

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.hardtail (13. Juli 2005)

Also dann will ich auch mal





Matthias

PS: Sattel wird noch geändert.


----------



## GlanDas (13. Juli 2005)

M.hardtail schrieb:
			
		

>



LECKER !!!


----------



## mox (13. Juli 2005)

schönes Hardtail!
ich steh auf weiße Endorfine


----------



## rkersten (13. Juli 2005)

Ich find weisse Rahmen auch klasse, kann es kaum erwarten das mein weisser FRM Escape Rahmen plangefräst und einsatzbereit ist.

^^ schönes Bike. Welche Rahmengröße ist das, schaut ein wenig komisch aus - kann aber auch am Sichtwinkel liegen


----------



## Fat_Tony (14. Juli 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ,
> hier ist mein bereits entjungertes neues schülerbike
> 
> 
> ...



Gibts nichts zu Kritisieren. Sehr schönes Rad


----------



## Mr.hardtail (14. Juli 2005)

@Kingfly: Vielen Dank für das Kompliment, sowas hört man gern.
@mox: Ich steh auch auf weiße Endorfinerennräder.   
@rkirsten: Die Rahmengröße ist "L". Sitze gerade ca. 2m von meinem Bike entfernt und kann nicht feststellen, dass es irgendwie komisch aussieht.    

Viele Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## bikekrieger8500 (14. Juli 2005)

Sieht top aus aber die Farbe ist Geschmacksache


----------



## lugggas (14. Juli 2005)

hoffe es gefällt ein bisschen


----------



## chri5 (14. Juli 2005)

lugggas schrieb:
			
		

> hoffe es gefällt ein bisschen



Mir gefaellts sehr, sieht mit den Discs und fetten Schlappen, monstermaessig aus, hat baer wegen Vorbau und Geometrie immer noch CC-Racer Optik!
Geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkiki (14. Juli 2005)

luggas: sieht einfach nua hamma aus!!! wart ab, bis ich auch son ding hab    würd aber die spacer evtl. wegnehmen.
dome


----------



## lugggas (14. Juli 2005)

@dkiki ja, ich hab auch vor, andere spacer zu montieren!


Lucas


----------



## rkersten (14. Juli 2005)

@lugggas ... ja sieht klasse aus! Willkommen im Quantec Club  ... aber ich würd die Spacer ganz weglassen ... so haste auch gleich viel mehr Sattelüberhöhung. Ich fahr auch ohne, und es fährt sich super. Und das beste Handling hast du wenn du deine Duke so zwischen 70 und 85mm einstellst  - meine Erfahrung

Hat irgendwie Ähnlichkeiten ...





Mir hat gestern nach etwas längerer Ausfahrt so der Ar*** wehgetan das ich mir morgen erstmal einen anderen Sattel bestellen werde ... dieser Trans AM bringt es nicht mehr, drückt genau an der Aussparung


----------



## roadrunner_gs (15. Juli 2005)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> morgen erstmal einen anderen Sattel bestellen werde ... dieser (...) drückt genau an der Aussparung



Das tun die Sättel mit der Aussparung wohl alle - jedenfalls hört man von jedem davon.
Mein Specialized Body Geometry pisackt mich auch nach 20-30 Minuten: Dann tut mir die Beckenbodenmuskulatur ordentlich weh.
Hängt wohl damit zusammen, dass man bei den Sätteln mit Aussparung genau auf den Musculus transversus perinei profundus sowie Musculus transversus perinei superficialis - also den Dammmuskeln sowie darunterliegenden Arterien sitzt und diese ungewohnt beansprucht. Glaube ich, wer es besser weiß darf gerne korrigieren.


----------



## fab1o (15. Juli 2005)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> Mir hat gestern nach etwas längerer Ausfahrt so der Ar*** wehgetan das ich mir morgen erstmal einen anderen Sattel bestellen werde ... dieser Trans AM bringt es nicht mehr, drückt genau an der Aussparung



Da sage ich nur: Selle Italia SLR (normale Version, 135g)!!!

bin viele Sättel gefahren, alle möglichen Flite-Varianten usw. Der SLR Normal ist für mich der beste Sattel, wie für enorm viele meiner Bekannten auch.
(die günstigere Version von VELO = nachgebauter SLR, soll auch gut sein! habe aber selber keine Erfahrung damit)


----------



## *adrenalin* (15. Juli 2005)

little bit offtopic?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc-mtb (15. Juli 2005)

So,
lange habe ich gewartet, nun denke ich alle erfüllbaren Anforderungen dieses Threads erfüllen zu können. Es wurde im Oktober 2004 aufgebaut.
Das Bike hat inzwischen zwei XC-Rennen bestritten, sowie weitere Tourenkilometer, weitere Rennen werden mit Genuß folgen.






Bin bisher mehr als zufrieden mit dem Bike. Geometrie, etc. ist perfekt für mich. Rahmengröße ist L. Das Schaftrohr muß irgendwann mal gekürzt werden, damit der Spacer weg kommt.

Ob es jetzt ein Kunstwerk ist liegt ja eh im Auge des Betrachters, ich mag es sehr, obwohl noch diverse Änderungen folgen werden. Diese wären voraussichtlich noch ein Satz Time-Atac-Pedale; und vielleicht irgendwann nen Speedneedle oder SLR-XC, der Alte wird erstmal abgefahren.






Größere Bilder gibt es wie immer in der Galerie.

CUIP

Matze


----------



## dre (15. Juli 2005)

xc-mtb schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> lange habe ich gewartet, nun denke ich alle erfüllbaren Anforderungen dieses Threads erfüllen zu können. Es wurde im Oktober 2004 aufgebaut.
> Das Bike hat inzwischen zwei XC-Rennen bestritten, sowie weitere Tourenkilometer, weitere Rennen werden mit Genuß folgen.




..wie zufrieden bist du denn mit dem Rahmen ???


----------



## BiermannFreund (15. Juli 2005)

auf den ersten blick ganz hübsch, im detail aber nicht mein fall *G*


----------



## Running Man (15. Juli 2005)

@ xc-mtb

Gelungenes Bike! Und schöne Bilder! 

Ich hoffe, wir können nun den Begriff "Kunstwerke" endlich zu den Akten legen, ich kann es nicht mehr hören...


Gruß, Running


----------



## roadrunner_gs (15. Juli 2005)

Mir fehlen am Nicolai schwarze Kettenblätter und Keramikbremsflanken. 
Ansonsten ist es sehr gut

Habe ich aber auch nur gesagt, weil ich etwas nörgeln wollte. 

p.s.: Ist der Rahmen gepulvert oder eloxiert schwarz?


----------



## rkersten (15. Juli 2005)

@xc-mtb ... ja sehr schönes Bike, Kettenblätter würd ich so lassen - ansonsten wirds zu schwarz. Gibt nichts zu meckern


----------



## Wald-Schrat (15. Juli 2005)

Komplett schwarze bikes sehen doch super geil aus!    
Würde ich aus dem Nicolai auch machen


----------



## ht-rider1987 (15. Juli 2005)

so-habe zwar kein High-end Bike, aber will mein Scott auchmal posten:


----------



## Mr.hardtail (15. Juli 2005)

@ht-rider1987: Findest du, dass dein Scott ein CC-Kunstwerk ist?


Matthias


----------



## rkersten (15. Juli 2005)

@ht-rider1987 ... da ist aber so einiges zu machen ... mein Tipp am besten gleich ein neues schickes Komplettbike und das dann weiter aufbauen. Denn der Rahmen schein mir auch nicht der leichteste zu sein. Barends sind auch sehr ergonomisch angebracht. Zu den Reflektoren und dem Ständer brauch ich wohl auch nichts weiter zu sagen. Jeder hat mal klein angefangen  aber eine CC Waffe ist das nicht gerade. Ansonsten schöne Farbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ht-rider1987 (15. Juli 2005)

schönheit ist nicht definierbar-sie liegt im Auge des betrachters. Ich finde es nicht schlecht ,ich schrieb auch dass es kein High End Bike ist da ich noch Schüler bin, und wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...Ausserdem ist es noch im Aufbau..(nächstes ist Schaltwerk, und dann andere Gabel..)

Edit: das war eigentlich nur für Mr.Hardtail....

Wie gesagt, ich hab eben nicht die Hammerkohle..Aber der Rahmen an sich ist sogar leicht, die Felgen mit den Reifen sind schwerer..Ständer ist nur unter der Woche dran, bei Rennen wird der natürlich abgeschraubt..genauso wie die Reflektoren usw usf-die auchnur dran sind weil ich eben nur !EIN! Bike besitze..


----------



## rkersten (15. Juli 2005)

M.hardtail schrieb:
			
		

> @ht-rider1987: Findest du, dass dein Scott ein CC-Kunstwerk ist?
> 
> 
> Matthias



Aus gewisser Sicht schon, sowas muss man erstmal hinbekommen. Mit Körbchen würde es von mir einen   bekommen.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (15. Juli 2005)

ht-rider1987 schrieb:
			
		

> s(...)
> Ständer ist nur unter der Woche dran, bei Rennen wird der natürlich abgeschraubt..genauso wie die Reflektoren usw usf-die auchnur dran sind weil ich eben nur !EIN! Bike besitze..



Also selbst wenn ich nur ein Bike besitzen würde - was ich bis vor kurzem auch nur tat - würde ich mir auch unter der Woche weder Reflektoren noch einen Ständer oder Schutzbleche drannpapsen, da das in meinen Augen - aber auch nur in meinen Augen - den Gesamteindruck des besten Rades zerstört. Habe dies auch nie getan und auch gar nicht vor.


----------



## xc-mtb (15. Juli 2005)

Zum Nicolai,

herzlichen Dank für die Kritik. Der Rahmen ist schwarz eloxiert! Die Kettenblätter werden erstmal heruntergeritten. Dann mal schauen ob TA oder ähnliches in schwarz kommt. Meistens find ich es so sehr gut, sodass ich sie in silber lassen möchte.
Ceramicflanken find ich auch schön, gibt es von Ritchey aber nicht und mit dem OCR bin ich sehr gut zufrieden. Aber wie gesagt, wenn durch dann wird neu mit dem Konto und dem Geschmack verhandelt.

Rahmen ist super, perfekte Racegeometrie. Begriff ist aber dehnbar, einfach mal ausprobieren. Langes Oberrohr, kurze Kettenstrebe.

Ride On

Matze


----------



## Leinetiger (16. Juli 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Also selbst wenn ich nur ein Bike besitzen würde - was ich bis vor kurzem auch nur tat - würde ich mir auch unter der Woche weder Reflektoren noch einen Ständer oder Schutzbleche drannpapsen, da das in meinen Augen - aber auch nur in meinen Augen - den Gesamteindruck des besten Rades zerstört. Habe dies auch nie getan und auch gar nicht vor.



Seid dem letzten Wochenende habe ich eine Abneigung gegen Fahrern die einen Ständer am Rad haben..
Da hat mich doch beim Rennen glatt so einer überholt


----------



## DigitalDuck (16. Juli 2005)

@ht-rider1987: es brauch schon noch ein paar verbesserungen... 



p.s. vorbau umdrehen, hörnchen begradigen und sattel überhöhung seh ich kaum(kann aber auch am bild liegen).... Und der ständer und die reflektoren müssen einfach weg.....(mach sie am besten beim nächsten foto ab).... und noch zum ständer: man kauft ein bike nicht zum abstellen sondern zum fahren.....


----------



## roadrunner_gs (16. Juli 2005)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> Seid dem letzten Wochenende habe ich eine Abneigung gegen Fahrern die einen Ständer am Rad haben..
> Da hat mich doch beim Rennen glatt so einer überholt



An was der gerade gedacht hat Wohl gedacht.


----------



## Leinetiger (16. Juli 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> An was der gerade gedacht hat Wohl gedacht.



Er hat nach dem Rennen seinen Ständer ausgepackt und sein Rad drauf abgestützt.
Demütigung erster Klasse


----------



## roadrunner_gs (16. Juli 2005)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat nach dem Rennen seinen Ständer ausgepackt und sein Rad drauf abgestützt.
> Demütigung erster Klasse



 Erregung öffentlichen Ärgernisses!
Ist schon ein Kreuz mit diesen Exhibitionisten, was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leinetiger (16. Juli 2005)

Das ist echt unglaublich.. die wirst du nicht los und tauchen an jeder Ecke auf, selbst da wo man sie nun überhaupt nicht gebrauchen kann


----------



## roadrunner_gs (16. Juli 2005)

Okay, back on topic. (das sollte im Kindergarten fortgesetzt werden)

Hatte ich hier schon die Mühle meiner Freundin? (noch mit ungekürzten Zügen, wie auf dem Bild 9,3kg - derzeit mit XT Disc und 9,6kg da sie noch mit Bärentatzen übt.  )







p.s.: Dafür suche ich noch eine schwarze Brücke mit 170mm Steurrohr.


----------



## Leinetiger (16. Juli 2005)

jaja, sie bekommt die Reste ans Rad, die du nicht mehr haben willst  
und dann womöglich nöch die Berge hoch und mit den Fast Fred durchs harte Gelände scheuchen


----------



## roadrunner_gs (16. Juli 2005)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> und dann womöglich nöch die Berge hoch und mit den Fast Fred durchs harte Gelände scheuchen



Wohnort: Berlin

Wenn wir hier mal Berge haben, dann sind die garniert mit Zuckersand. Ach was sage ich: Mit noch mehr Zuckersand. Nur bei Regen wird alles totale Matsche. 
Da ist es glattweg egal welche Reifen du hast.

Offtopic: Baujahr '87, musst du nicht längst im Bett sein?


----------



## Leinetiger (16. Juli 2005)

Alles nur ausreden   

Baujahr 87  
Wunder das du für dein Alter immernoch so ein Durchhaltevermögen hast um zu dieser Uhrzeit noch wach zu sein


----------



## HILLKILLER (16. Juli 2005)

Hallo

An meinem Bike wurden wieder einige Änderungen vorgenommen.
So hab ich das Kleine Kettenblatt entfernt, einen XT Umwerfer angebracht und eine Ulterga Kassette angebastelt.






So kommt es nach meiner Ansicht einem CC-Kunstwerk schon näher, aber was wil man von einem '86 Besitzerbaujahr erwarten.  

HK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (16. Juli 2005)

das nenne ich mal ne Sattelüberhöhung.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (16. Juli 2005)

Rutschst du von dem Sattel nicht nach vorne herunter?


----------



## _stalker_ (16. Juli 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Rutschst du von dem Sattel nicht nach vorne herunter?


Er sitzt auf dem Oberrohr - der Helm wird in die Spitze des Sattels eingeklinkt, damit der Kopf nicht verrutscht... (so stell ich es mir zumindest vor   )


----------



## HILLKILLER (16. Juli 2005)

Hi,
Nein Runterrutschen ist nicht zubefürchten...   
Leider ist mein V-Element nich mit dem Flite kompatibel   

Aber z.Z. ist die Spitze auch höher.

Soweit,
HK


----------



## chri5 (16. Juli 2005)

_stalker_ schrieb:
			
		

> Er sitzt auf dem Oberrohr - der Helm wird in die Spitze des Sattels eingeklinkt, damit der Kopf nicht verrutscht... (so stell ich es mir zumindest vor   )



Da konnte ichs mir doch nicht verkneifen, mal diese 3 zu posten.
Desch ghoert so!
















Der in der Mitte, war uebrigens mal mein CC-Racer, in meinen Augen auf alle Faelle ain Kunstwerk!


----------



## Sahnie (16. Juli 2005)

chri5 schrieb:
			
		

> Da konnte ichs mir doch nicht verkneifen, mal diese 3 zu posten.
> Desch ghoert so!
> 
> [
> Der in der Mitte, war uebrigens mal mein CC-Racer, in meinen Augen auf alle Faelle ain Kunstwerk!



Die Klein Dinger sind und waren ihrer Zeit unglaublich weit voraus. Ich glaube in 5 Jahren sehen MTBs wieder so aus. (gerade Pace Gabeln sind ja im Kommen)


----------



## chri5 (16. Juli 2005)

Sahnie schrieb:
			
		

> Die Klein Dinger sind und waren ihrer Zeit unglaublich weit voraus. Ich glaube in 5 Jahren sehen MTBs wieder so aus. (gerade Pace Gabeln sind ja im Kommen)



Ich hab sogar Klein ne email geschrieben, sie sollen wieder ein Adroit bauen, aber Zeitgemaess ganz in Carbon a la Storcks Rebel Carbon und ne schoene Strata in Carbon und ein dickes, fettes Unterrohr.

Bringen wirds nichts (Antwort: We are planning nothing like that at this time), aber denkanstoesse darf man ja geben!


----------



## dkiki (16. Juli 2005)

i wills net hoffn


----------



## Hugo (16. Juli 2005)

> Die Klein Dinger sind und waren ihrer Zeit unglaublich weit voraus. Ich glaube in 5 Jahren sehen MTBs wieder so aus. (gerade Pace Gabeln sind ja im Kommen)


  

wo bitte sind denn gerade pacegabeln im kommen?
der trend geht ganz klar in die andere richtung, wenn cc bikes heute schon 120mm federweg vorn und hinten haben
schön warn die kleins, keine frage, viele nützliche und coole kleinigkeiten aber trek musste halt alles kaputt machen  
n echtes klein wirds nie wieder geben, weder von klein noch von sonst irgend ner firma


----------



## chri5 (16. Juli 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> n echtes klein wirds nie wieder geben, weder von klein noch von sonst irgend ner firma



musst Du mir immer so Brutal die Wahrheit ins Gesicht knallen!?

 

...wenns ein Carbon Adroit wie damals geben wuerde, ich haette schon Hund und Frau verkauft!  

Naja, bleibt entweder die Traumerei, oder eben eins mit Strata und MC2 selber in Carbon fertigen, rein von der Optik (stell mir grad ein Adroit mit Strata und MC2 komplett in schwarzer Carbon Optik vor) waere es wohl DER Knaller!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seiffer (16. Juli 2005)

Wie alt sind die kleins denn jeweils, zumindest das dritte bild ist ja noch keine v-bremse (also circa. 96?)


----------



## bikekrieger8500 (16. Juli 2005)

Fahre seit 1 1/2 Jahr ein Treck 8500 und das ist Top.Immer wieder


----------



## chri5 (16. Juli 2005)

Seiffer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie alt sind die kleins denn jeweils, zumindest das dritte bild ist ja noch keine v-bremse (also circa. 96?)



Oberes, hab ich keine Ahnung, da mit MC2, denke ich mal ab '94 auf jeden Fall und da mit 20th Anni Lackierung, Tippe ich mal ziemlich sicher auf 95.

Meins (mittleres) war 94 (evtl. sogar 95), komplett mit 2001er (glaub ich wars) XTR aufgebaut.

Unteres ist ein 92er. (MC1 bis 93)


----------



## Seiffer (16. Juli 2005)

Krass... Echt der Zeit voraus! Und sehr schön.


----------



## chri5 (16. Juli 2005)

Man moege die Pedale verzeihen, spaeter sah es dann so aus:







Wuerd mich eh mal interessieren, wo es mittlerweile gelandet ist, vielleicht tummelt sich der neue Eigentuemer ja hier im Forum.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (16. Juli 2005)

Viel zu schade zum Fahren! (Wie es wohl mit roten tune Fastfoot aussehen würde?  )


----------



## chri5 (16. Juli 2005)

Ja, ein paar rote parts oder so haetten nicht geschadet.

Ich bin das Teil gefahren, sogar ziemlich uebel und aggressiv.
Leute die ich traf, haben das gleiche gesagt wie Du, aber fuer mich ist das ein Gebrauchsgegenstand und zum fahren hats Gary ja auch entwickelt und gebaut.
Klein Fan hin oder her, sowas muss gefahren werden und Leute die sich Kleins und andere  Modelle in die Vitrine stellen gibts ja schon, das ueberlass ich denen.
Sobald ich eins in die Finger kriege, wirds auch geheizt, egal welches Baujahr.
Ich mach da kein Heiligtum draus.
Obwohl......ausser vielleicht ein Adroit in Team Storm oder eins in Moonrise, wuerde ich mich nicht heizen, fahren aber trotzdem....


----------



## Gorth (17. Juli 2005)

So, mal n "kleines" Update:






neuer alter Rahmen, Sattelstütze und Laufräder, DC ist Formula und Sram Rockets gewichen, ansonsten noch neues Verschleißset, Cockpit und Reifen.

Gruß
Gorth


----------



## dkiki (17. Juli 2005)

bisse mit dem street.tec zufrieden un was wiegts?
dome


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri5 (17. Juli 2005)

Gorth schrieb:
			
		

> So, mal n "kleines" Update:
> 
> neuer alter Rahmen, Sattelstütze und Laufräder, DC ist Formula und Sram Rockets gewichen, ansonsten noch neues Verschleißset, Cockpit und Reifen.
> 
> ...



Geiles Rad  , watt isn dat foer ne Marke!?


----------



## IGGY (18. Juli 2005)

S-Tec !


----------



## Gorth (18. Juli 2005)

Jo is die Hausmarke vom allseits beliebten Händler aus Schermbeck *g*

das Teil wiegt mit allem Drum und Dran 10,7kg. Die Laufräder sind alt und wiegen 2,1 kg, da wollt ich länger auf was gutes sparen . Ausserdem hab ich ne SRAM Kasette mit 450 g drauf, die ich quasi geschenkt bekommen hab, da ich da noch nicht wusste ob ich dreifach und 11-25 fahre oder wie jetzt zweifach und 11-32.

Gruß
Gorth


----------



## chri5 (18. Juli 2005)

Gorth schrieb:
			
		

> Jo is die Hausmarke vom allseits beliebten Händler aus Schermbeck *g*
> 
> das Teil wiegt mit allem Drum und Dran 10,7kg. Die Laufräder sind alt und wiegen 2,1 kg, da wollt ich länger auf was gutes sparen . Ausserdem hab ich ne SRAM Kasette mit 450 g drauf, die ich quasi geschenkt bekommen hab, da ich da noch nicht wusste ob ich dreifach und 11-25 fahre oder wie jetzt zweifach und 11-32.
> 
> ...



Sieht absolut geil aus, hat a bissl Bergwerk touch!


----------



## der alte ron (18. Juli 2005)

chri5 schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht absolut geil aus, hat a bissl Bergwerk touch!


 

 

Ich geh und verlink das jetzt mit dem Bergwerk - Forum !


----------



## daif (18. Juli 2005)

wo hat der bitte BW touch???? also ich weiss nich..
will euch ja nicht den spass verderben, und auch nicht bw in den himmel loben aber ich seh da einfach keine ähnlichkeit  

n kleinen schmunzler hats mir schon abgerungen...

edit: ganz vergessen, das rad sieht (trotzdem) gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bmx+mtb (18. Juli 2005)

das ist meins von der marke laser das hang thigt wiegt 12kg ich weiss ist nich so toll aber es reicht hab heute wieder nen platten bekommen   wechsel in den nächsten tage die reifen und släuche
das bild ist nen model weil ich keine digi habe


----------



## Gorth (18. Juli 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Ich geh und verlink das jetzt mit dem Bergwerk - Forum !



Genau und ich darf mir dann ne neue Identität aufbauen


----------



## 007ike (18. Juli 2005)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> wo hat der bitte BW touch???? also ich weiss nich..
> will euch ja nicht den spass verderben, und auch nicht bw in den himmel loben aber ich seh da einfach keine ähnlichkeit
> 
> n kleinen schmunzler hats mir schon abgerungen...
> ...



Sorry, aber ich habs jetzt auch erst mal mitem BW verwechselt.


----------



## Running Man (18. Juli 2005)

bmx+mtb schrieb:
			
		

> das ist meins ich weiss ist nich so toll aber es reicht hab heute wieder nen platten bekommen   wechsel in den nächsten tage die reifen und släuche



Toll!


----------



## roadrunner_gs (18. Juli 2005)

bmx+mtb schrieb:
			
		

> das ist meins ich weiss ist nich so toll aber es reicht hab heute wieder nen platten bekommen   wechsel in den nächsten tage die reifen und släuche



Kann es sein, dass dein Bike ziemlich reich ist?
Müsste jedenfalls, da es in meinen Augen so aussieht, als würde es häufiger als Modell arbeiten - du scheinst hier ein Agenturfoto eingestellt zu haben.


----------



## bmx+mtb (18. Juli 2005)

wie viel würdet ihr für das bike zahlen oben geposstet und hier sind die daten :
 	Farbe
Rahmenhöhe
Rahmen
Gabel
Steuersatz
Vorbau
Innenlager
Kurbelsatz
Naben
Bremsen
Bremshebel
Schaltung
Schalthebel
Zahnkränze
Kette
Lenker
Griffe
Sattel
Sattelstütze
Pedale
Speichen
Felgen
Bereifung 		rot/weiß
2 Rahmenhöhen: 460 mm und 508 mm
Alu-Rahmen Unterrohr Quer oval "E 1 Shape"
Federgabel einstellbar RST Capa CL
A-head Stahl
A-head Alu
Kasssette "Cartridge-System"
Alu-Kurbeln Y-Typ CPI CY 3458-SQS
VR Alu-Scheibenbremsnabe, HR Alu-Kassettennabe mit Schnellspanner
VR mech. TEKTRO Scheibenbremse, HR Alu-V-Bremse mit linerspring
Shimano A.ST-EF 33
vorne Shimano FD-M 330, hinten Shimano DEORE RD-M 510
Shimano A.ST-EF 33 L/R
8-fach 11 - 28 Zähne, Kassette
Yaban SL 270
Alu
Weichkunststoff
gepolsterter MTB-Sattel
Alu Patentsattelstütze
MTB Pedale PP Körper, Stahl-Käfig satin
Inox
Alu-Hohlkammer
Kenda 26 x 2.00 K 885


----------



## Steppenwolfff (18. Juli 2005)

bmx+mtb schrieb:
			
		

> wie viel würdet ihr für das bike zahlen oben geposstet und hier sind die daten :
> Farbe
> Rahmenhöhe
> Rahmen
> ...



   20


----------



## X$47=[]Ö39 (18. Juli 2005)

Höchstens


----------



## rkersten (18. Juli 2005)

@bmx+mtb ... was soll ich denn damit, spermüllabholung war erst.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (18. Juli 2005)

WTFH?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bmx+mtb (18. Juli 2005)

ja ich weiss das bike nich so toll ist aber für mich okay was soll das WTFH heißen?


----------



## murd0c (18. Juli 2005)

what the f*ckin`hell ??


----------



## IGGY (19. Juli 2005)

Wieso fragst du das wenn du es schon hast? Ich würde ehrlich gesagt dafür kein Geld ausgeben. Lieber das vorhandene Geld sparen bis ich mir was anständiges kaufen könnte!


----------



## Wave (19. Juli 2005)

ein zehner


----------



## derMichi (19. Juli 2005)

Ich glaube er hat drüber nachgedacht es zu verticken. Aber beim besten Willen - das wirst du nicht vernünftig los. Spar die lieber was zusammen und hol dir irgendwann so ab 800 EUR ein Einsteigerhardtail. Dann hast du was Solides und kannst dein jetziges Rädchen immer noch für den Weg zur Schule oder so nutzen.

Er hat doch extra geschrieben das er keine Digi-Cam hat, er aber zur Veranschaulichung dieses Modellfoto hier rein stellt. Also kein reiches Rad roadrunner_gs


----------



## Running Man (19. Juli 2005)

derMichi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube er hat drüber nachgedacht es zu verticken. Aber beim besten Willen - das wirst du nicht vernünftig los. Spar die lieber was zusammen und hol dir irgendwann so ab 800 EUR ein Einsteigerhardtail. Dann hast du was Solides und kannst dein jetziges Rädchen immer noch für den Weg zur Schule oder so nutzen.
> 
> Er hat doch extra geschrieben das er keine Digi-Cam hat, er aber zur Veranschaulichung dieses Modellfoto hier rein stellt. Also kein reiches Rad roadrunner_gs




Dafür gibt es aber die Verkaufsberatung....


----------



## pueftel (19. Juli 2005)

..so, mal wieder Fotos von meinen zwei. Frisch geputzt und Frau nicht zu Hause, daher in der Wohnung  

Frank












P.S.: evtl. sollte ich den Rad-Quatsch mal lassen und mir endlich ne vernünftige Digi-Cam kaufen


----------



## Wald-Schrat (19. Juli 2005)

Gleich zwei Starrbikes? 
An das Speci würd ich persönlich ne Federgabel bauen, dann hat man immer die Wahl


----------



## pc-nico (19. Juli 2005)

*Hier mal mein neues...
*










*und so sah der Rahmen aus als ich ihn bekommen habe:*





*Alles über den aufbau und weitere Fotos auf : www.bikebau.de*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (19. Juli 2005)

So und hier meine Nigel Nagel neue Kiste
gesternabgeholt.

Cannondale F700SL 
Modell 2006





Und die ersten Probleme




und von der Montage




Hier sieht man die Farbe besser




und satt der AVid Juicy 5 einen Hayes HFX-9, nur welches der vrscheiden Modelle?





ABER ausgenommen der Oben genannten Fehler,
ein TOP bike.
Der Rahmen ist geil das X.9 geht ab und ein geiles fahrgefühl

Jetzt kommt nurnoch Tacho und Flaschenhalter dran und der Vorbau wird noch ausgetauscht.
Wenn die Bremsen durch sind, kommen die auch noch weg

Und vielleicht noch eine Lefty


----------



## checky (19. Juli 2005)

NEU

& mit nem Riss in der Gabel & fetten Kratzern am Tretlagergehäuse ?


----------



## GlanDas (19. Juli 2005)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> NEU
> 
> & mit nem Riss in der Gabel & fetten Kratzern am Tretlagergehäuse ?



Ja leider,
habs zuerst im geschäft nicht gesehen da ich von dem Teil so überwältigt war.
Jetzt nach der ersten ausfahrt (ca 2 km straße  ) hab ichs endeckt.
Hab aber schon eine email geschrieben und der Dealer meldet sich nochmal.
Immerhin ist lebenslang auf den LAck und Rahmen


----------



## Musicman (19. Juli 2005)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Ja leider,
> habs zuerst im geschäft nicht gesehen da ich von dem Teil so überwältigt war.
> Jetzt nach der ersten ausfahrt (ca 2 km straße  ) hab ichs endeckt.
> Hab aber schon eine email geschrieben und der Dealer meldet sich nochmal.
> Immerhin ist lebenslang auf den LAck und Rahmen




Eben, umtauschen, du riskierst ja Kopf und Kragen!


----------



## GlanDas (19. Juli 2005)

Musicman schrieb:
			
		

> Eben, umtauschen, du riskierst ja Kopf und Kragen!



Werd ich auch machen.
wird aber sehr sehr kompliziert   

Aber immerhin saß ich auf dem Bock und  hatte ein geiles Fahr gefühl   
Sau steif, sau bequem und trotzdem eine Geile Kraftübertragung.
Das X.9 Schaltwerk irre präzise und die X.7 Trigger auch sehr Komfortabel.


----------



## Priester (19. Juli 2005)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Ja leider,
> habs zuerst im geschäft nicht gesehen da ich von dem Teil so überwältigt war.
> Jetzt nach der ersten ausfahrt (ca 2 km straße  ) hab ichs endeckt.
> Hab aber schon eine email geschrieben und der Dealer meldet sich nochmal.
> Immerhin ist lebenslang auf den LAck und Rahmen



Salve,

also auch mir als ausgemachten CD-Fan stehen doch beim Anblick der "Fehler" Deines Bikes die Haare zu Berge... normalerweise müßte man dem Händler die Lizenz (wenn es eine solche geben würde) dafür entziehen, daß er Dich mit diesem kaputten Teil auf die Straße gelassen hat. Und die Kratzer (die ja wohl klar von der Montage des Tretlagers stammen) kann man auch nur in Verbindung mit einem Preisnachlaß akzeptieren... Also ich kann Musicman nur zustimmen: fahr das Bike auf keinen Fall weiter (auch wenn´s in der ersten Begeisterung schwerfällt) und dränge Deinen Händler auf schnellstmöglichen Ersatz...

Gruß,
Christoph.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priester (19. Juli 2005)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Werd ich auch machen.
> wird aber sehr sehr kompliziert



Wieso?


----------



## chri5 (19. Juli 2005)

@pueftel:
Hab ich ja schon im alten Thread gesagt, baer alle beide sehr, sehr lecker!
Die Dinger sollten im Wohnzimmer bleiben, sind doch ne schoene Deko!!

@King Fly:
sehr schoenes Rad!
Da is wohl was falsch gelaufen, zumindest die Gabel haette die Qualitaetskontrolle nicht passieren duerfen.


----------



## gosy (19. Juli 2005)

so darf dann auch mal


----------



## m.a.t. (19. Juli 2005)

Schönes No Saint, auch wenns schwarz ist.  
Das einzige was mich stören würde, ist der Kontrast zwischen fetten Steuerrohr und 'dünnen' Spacern und Vorbau. Finde ich etwas unharmonisch. Sonst vielleicht noch ein weisser Sattel, um die Decals auf Rahmen und Gabel fortzusetzen?


----------



## roadrunner_gs (19. Juli 2005)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> um die Decals auf Rahmen und Gabel fortzusetzen?



Das auf dem Rahmen sind keine Decals, das ist reingelasert.


----------



## rkersten (19. Juli 2005)

@gosy ... ein wirklich sehr schönes Rad! Ohne Spacer würd es noch schöner aussehen, aber das musst du wissen.

@roadrunner_gs ... ^^ stimmt hat recht  - du weist schon was ich meine


----------



## gosy (19. Juli 2005)

mit den spacer bin ich noch am versuchen sind ja 4 stück weil der dealer nix da hatte wird noch ersetzt durch einen carbonspacer und im moment fühl ich mich so wohl da ich ja immer dh oder fr bikes hatte ist so ne niedrige front auf steilen bergabkanten gewöhnungsbedürftig. aber bergauf fliegt das rad  förmlich freu mich auf den ersten marathon damit


----------



## Leinetiger (19. Juli 2005)

gosy schrieb:
			
		

> so darf dann auch mal



echt geil!!! bis auf Bremsen/Schaltung wird meins auch bald so ähnlich aussehen..

hast du mal eine Gewichtsangabe??


----------



## gosy (19. Juli 2005)

wiegt 9560 gramm mit den 1700 gramm laufrädern  werd wohl noch umspeichen auf sapim aber sonst denke ich werd ich nix mehr dran tunen.


----------



## tillo7 (20. Juli 2005)

Feuer frei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri5 (20. Juli 2005)

^Ui! Tip-Top!

Auch das No Saint, sehr lecker! Hab eigentlich bis jetzt noch kein haessliches No Saint oder Quantec gesehen.


----------



## derMichi (20. Juli 2005)

@tillo7: Da gefiel mir das von bmx+mtb aber besser    Scheiß Scherz - megafett


----------



## rkersten (20. Juli 2005)

@tillo7 ... sehr schönes Rocky   ... ich find diese Ständer versauen immer die optic vom Bike weil das Hinterrad in der Luft hängt somit kommt die Geo vom Rahmen nicht richtig rüber.


----------



## Priester (20. Juli 2005)

tillo7 schrieb:
			
		

> Feuer frei!



Salve,

schönes Teil. Leider kommt auf dem Bild das geile RM-Dekor nicht sonderlich gut rüber... ein paar Detailfotos wären nicht schlecht...


----------



## uphillking (20. Juli 2005)

Servus ihr Jünger des schnellen Bergrad,

nach all den pingelig sauber gereinigten Rädern hier mal was "dreckiges" !!!
Bin halt nicht so der Putzer...

Specialized Stumpjumper M2


----------



## Leinetiger (20. Juli 2005)

was ist da dran dreckig??


----------



## _stalker_ (20. Juli 2005)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> was ist da dran dreckig??


 na die wand


----------



## IGGY (20. Juli 2005)

Das hier ist dreckig!





Wobei ich es aber auch lieber so sehe!


----------



## chri5 (20. Juli 2005)

Iggy, sind das noch die "alten" Crossmax UST?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (20. Juli 2005)

Alt? Ne sind erst 1 Jahr alt!


----------



## wanted man (20. Juli 2005)

edit!


----------



## chri5 (20. Juli 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Alt? Ne sind erst 1 Jahr alt!



Taeuscht vielleicht, dass sie Speichen rund aussehen statt flach.
Dein Bild mit Deinem Droessiger beim Marathon im Bilder-vom-Rennen-Thread ist eines meiner Favs! Auch die komplett schwarze Kleidung dazu macht sich gut!


----------



## XsaraVTS (20. Juli 2005)

Sooo dass hier is mein Traum CC Bike, GIANT XTC carbon composite!
Schön gell!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## roadrunner_gs (20. Juli 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> (...)



Kann es sein, dass du versuchst dir mit der schräggestellten Kamera optisch eine Sattelüberhöhung zu erkaufen? 
Sieht auf jedenfall komisch aus so mit dem Sattel fast direkt auf dem Oberrohr.


----------



## rkersten (21. Juli 2005)

XsaraVTS schrieb:
			
		

> Sooo dass hier is mein Traum CC Bike, GIANT XTC carbon composite!
> Schön gell!
> 
> Gruß Ingo



Und für eine ordentliche Kamera hats Geld nicht mehr gereicht  Poste mal wenns geht ein paar Bilder mit besserer Qualität.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (21. Juli 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, dass du versuchst dir mit der schräggestellten Kamera optisch eine Sattelüberhöhung zu erkaufen?
> Sieht auf jedenfall komisch aus so mit dem Sattel fast direkt auf dem Oberrohr.


Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen was du da schreibst. Ich habe eine Sattelüberhöhung von genau 4,5cm. Sattel auf dem Oberrohr?


----------



## IGGY (21. Juli 2005)

chri5 schrieb:
			
		

> Taeuscht vielleicht, dass sie Speichen rund aussehen statt flach.
> Dein Bild mit Deinem Droessiger beim Marathon im Bilder-vom-Rennen-Thread ist eines meiner Favs! Auch die komplett schwarze Kleidung dazu macht sich gut!


Ne die sind rund. Guck hier!


----------



## roadrunner_gs (21. Juli 2005)

@IGGY: Dann täuscht dass Bild mit seiner Perspektivenverzerrung wohl.
Ich hatte mich an den Fugen der Wand orrientiert und da sind die tiefste Stelle des Sattels (in der Mitte) und der Lenker am Vorbau in der gleichen Höhe.
Wie groß bist du eigentlich (Schrittlänge?) denn bei der groben Peilung der Sattelhöhe (Mitte Innenlager - Oberkannte Sattel) am Bildschirm komme ich auf nur 680-685mm. Rahmenhöhe ist 19", oder?


----------



## IGGY (21. Juli 2005)

Schrittlänge 720cm! RH 19"
Das mit dem knipsen bekomme ich nicht so gut hin das es toll aussieht. Ich finde mein Bike in Natura viel schöner wie auf den Fotos!


----------



## Deleted 8297 (21. Juli 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> @IGGY: Dann täuscht dass Bild mit seiner Perspektivenverzerrung wohl.
> Ich hatte mich an den Fugen der Wand orrientiert und da sind die tiefste Stelle des Sattels (in der Mitte) und der Lenker am Vorbau in der gleichen Höhe.
> Wie groß bist du eigentlich (Schrittlänge?) denn bei der groben Peilung der Sattelhöhe (Mitte Innenlager - Oberkannte Sattel) am Bildschirm komme ich auf nur 680-685mm. Rahmenhöhe ist 19", oder?



@"Fugenkönig" roadrunner gs

Schau mal auf den Boden, da sieht man, dass entweder dieser abschüssig, oder aber die Wand schräg geklinkert ist. Jedenfalls gibt es fast einen ganzen Ziegel Sattelüberhöhung.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (21. Juli 2005)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> @"Fugenkönig" roadrunner gs
> 
> Schau mal auf den Boden, da sieht man, dass entweder dieser abschüssig, oder aber die Wand schräg geklinkert ist. Jedenfalls gibt es fast einen ganzen Ziegel Sattelüberhöhung.



Auch mein Geodreieck sagt: Sattelhöhe 9,9cm, Vorbauhöhe 9,8cm (also knapp 10mm?)
Anhand der Kurbellänge (angenommene 175mm, 19mm Länge auf dem Bildschirm) habe ich die Rahmenhöhe berechnet (479mm) sowie die Sattelhöhe (690mm, sehr viel für 720mm Schrittlänge, eher für 785mm).
Ist zwar alles sehr theoretisch, da ja die Perspektivenverzerrung mit reinspielt, zumindest aber mit der Rahmenhöhe habe ich ja in das schwarze getroffen, was offensichtlich mit der Sattelüberhöhung nicht hinkommt.  (traue nie einem Foto)


----------



## IGGY (21. Juli 2005)

Hauptsache ich komme damit klar. Daten hin oder her   
Auf dem einen Foto sieht es ja auch so aus als ob ich die Bremshebel in einem unterschiedlichen Winkel angeschraubt habe. Dem ist ja auch nicht so. Habe halt kein Händchen dafür


----------



## chri5 (21. Juli 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte mich an den Fugen der Wand orrientiert und da sind die tiefste Stelle des Sattels (in der Mitte) und der Lenker am Vorbau in der gleichen Höhe.



Da waren die Maurer mal wieder voll!
 
Ist doch auch wurscht, er muss sich auf dem Bock wohlfuehlen und wenn ers tut, ist doch  alled bestens.

----------------------------



			
				IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ne die sind rund. Guck hier!



Iggy, Ich dachte nur die alten (02er und frueher) hatten runde speichen, ich kann aber auch (mal wieder) falsch informiert sein, wuerd mich dennoch interessieren, weil ich selber grad nach Crossmax auf ebay schaue und die Bilder sind oft anscheinend mit Handy Kamera und in Aufloesung 50x30.


----------



## IGGY (21. Juli 2005)

HI
Also ich habe meine  deinitiv letztes Jahr beim Händler erworben und der hat sie direkt bei Mavic bestellt. Ein Freund hat sich auch einen Satz letzten Monat beim gleichen Händler gekauft, der auch extra bei Mavic bestellt wurde, und seine Speichen sind auch rund.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (21. Juli 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hauptsache ich komme damit klar. Daten hin oder her
> Auf dem einen Foto sieht es ja auch so aus als ob ich die Bremshebel in einem unterschiedlichen Winkel angeschraubt habe. Dem ist ja auch nicht so. Habe halt kein Händchen dafür



Hat mit "Händchen für" nichts zu tun, dafür brauchst du ein 43,3mm-Objektiv falls du eine Kleinbildkamera verwendest. Alles andere fürt halt zu objektivischen Verzerrungen wodurch halt Sattelüberhöhungen verschwinden - vor allem wenn die Bildmitte of-centre ist - und Räder eierig werden.



			
				chri5 schrieb:
			
		

> Da waren die Maurer mal wieder voll!
> (...)





			
				IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> HI
> Also ich habe meine deinitiv letztes Jahr beim Händler erworben und der hat sie direkt bei Mavic bestellt.
> (...)



Nun wird alles klar.
Vielleicht hättest du die Mauer nicht bei Mavic ordern sollen sondern beim Maurer? 
Die Crossmax scheinen Crossmax XL zu sein, die sind schwarz und haben runde Speichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri5 (21. Juli 2005)

Hast recht, die XL haben runde, die SL sind flach.

...und wieder was gelernt!

Was wiegt denn eigentlich das geile Droessiger!?


----------



## IGGY (21. Juli 2005)

Genaue im Eichamt nachgewogene 9,82 Kilo!


----------



## Gorth (21. Juli 2005)

Was wiegt denn der Rahmen nackt, oder mit Steuersatz? 1600?


----------



## IGGY (22. Juli 2005)

Tja der Rahmen ist halt der Schwachpunkt an dem Rad wegen seinem Gewicht. Er wiegt 1600 Gramm. Es kommt aber ein neuer HT Rahmen von Drössiger auf den Markt. Einmal in Alu und einmal in Carbon. Mal schauen was die dann wiegen. Wenn kein leichter dabei ist werde ich mir später mal einen FRM Hornet oder diesen hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  holen. Wiegen beide ja nur knappe 1300 Gramm. Oder habt Ihr einen besseren Vorschlag?


----------



## roadrunner_gs (22. Juli 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Tja der Rahmen (...) wiegt 1600 Gramm. (...) werde ich mir später mal einen FRM Hornet (...)holen. (...) nur knappe 1300 Gramm.
> (...)



www.weightweenies.starbike.com/listings/components.php?type=hardtailframes

FRM	HORNET CS	2005	19"	1300 g	1638 g	+26,00%	incl. stock seatclamp, made from Fastrax Ultralite with Carbon wishbone


----------



## checky (22. Juli 2005)

wollts auch gerade sagen.
Der Vantnyl ist auch Stangenware & wird auch nicht so leicht sein.
Ausserdem wenn Vantuyl, dann das Tica


----------



## derMichi (22. Juli 2005)

Tica - {auf deutsch: 1695  nur für nen Rahmen


----------



## Dr.Dos (22. Juli 2005)

Sexy Lacke bei den vantuyls, insbesondere mit Regenbogenfarben:


----------



## checky (22. Juli 2005)

derMichi schrieb:
			
		

> Tica - {auf deutsch: 1695  nur für nen Rahmen



Extravaganz war schon immer etwas teurer 
Ausserdem musste den Rahmen live sehen. So ein Ding kauft man aus emotionalen Gründen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (22. Juli 2005)

1600 Gramm für den Hornet? Shit. Habt Ihr denn einen anderen Vorschlag? Sollte jedoch nicht die 1000 Grenze sprengen! EXTRALITE??????


----------



## Hugo (22. Juli 2005)

hihi...rotwild rcc01
1450gr. mit steuersatz, kostet unter 1000 und kommts net mit den weightweenies, die haben da nur den alten 01er drin, nicht den neuen den es erst seit 2004 gibt

gibt doch wirklich massig rahmen in dem preissegment die 1300 udn weniger wiegen, oder?

der extralite is goil...hin und wieder bei hibike als sonderangebot zu haben für unter 1000


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (22. Juli 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Wiegen beide ja nur knappe 1300 Gramm. Oder habt Ihr einen besseren Vorschlag?



Scott Scale= 1000 gramm.


----------



## Toni172 (22. Juli 2005)

Kinesis Kinesium:

1404g bei 18" für 96,- zzgl. Versand bei Ebay.      

Die restliche Kohle kannste dann in die Ausstattung inverstieren.


----------



## chri5 (22. Juli 2005)

IGGY, Du hast ein Haendchen fuer geile MTBs!

Das VT250 ist geil!!!! Gefaellt mir besser als das Tica.


----------



## S-Rico (22. Juli 2005)

Ja, das VT 250 sieht einfach mal richtig schick aus.
Die Regenbogenfarben machen aber auch Eindruck. doch dann sind die Erwartungen im Rennen immer so hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kdanny1 (22. Juli 2005)

XsaraVTS schrieb:
			
		

> Sooo dass hier is mein Traum CC Bike, GIANT XTC carbon composite!
> Schön gell!
> 
> Gruß Ingo


obs schön is kann man durch die schlechte(! !!)bildqualität nit so richtig sagen.....
wieviel gramm hats denn....?
lg


----------



## derMichi (25. Juli 2005)

Mit den Regenbogenfarben biste sicherlich auch *DER* gefragte Mann beim duschen


----------



## Dr.Dos (28. Juli 2005)

No Saint Luzifer, 20", leider mit hässlicher Fox.


----------



## Running Man (28. Juli 2005)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> No Saint Luzifer, 20", leider mit hässlicher Fox.
> 
> Schwarze R7 rein, perfekt! Aber machst du sicher noch...
> 
> Gruß, Running


----------



## Dr.Dos (28. Juli 2005)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> Schwarze R7 rein, perfekt! Aber machst du sicher noch...


Thx. So war der Plan, erst mal auf der Messe anschauen. Und dann gucken, was die ersten 1000 Kunden in D so berichten...


----------



## Running Man (28. Juli 2005)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Thx. So war der Plan, erst mal auf der Messe anschauen. Und dann gucken, was die ersten 1000 Kunden in D so berichten...



Ob du das so lange aushälst? 


Gruß, Running


----------



## Dr.Dos (28. Juli 2005)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> Ob du das so lange aushälst?


Warum denn nicht? Ich fahr eh fast nur RR und besser kann die R7 nicht sein. Nur eben leichter und viel, viel hübscher.


----------



## dre (28. Juli 2005)

Bestimmt kein Kunstwerk, aber zum Ablästern doch brauchbar, oder?


----------



## spezi light (28. Juli 2005)

dre schrieb:
			
		

> Bestimmt kein Kunstwerk, aber zum Ablästern doch brauchbar, oder?


An dem Bike gibts nicht viel zu mosern. Ausser vielleicht der Spacerturm aber mein Gott man muss ja auch bequem drauf sitzen. 
Darf man erfahren wieviel es wiegt?
Meine Schätzung so knapp über oder unter 9 kg
MfG Alex


----------



## GlanDas (28. Juli 2005)

nettes Bike   
Aber mit X.0 würds besser aussehn   

PS: endlich gehts hier mal weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorth (28. Juli 2005)

jo hab ich mir auch schon gedacht 

@Dr.Dos: tolles Rad, tolles Foto! Wenn die Gabel schwarz sein soll, warum dann keine RockShox Reba? Zumal Dir beim Wechsel auf die R7 ja noch der Bremssatteltausch bevorsteht oder ist die Gewichtseinsparung so wichtig?


----------



## roadrunner_gs (29. Juli 2005)

@Dr.Dos: Ich nehme dann die Fox! (F80X?) 

Schönes Rad!

Mein Rad sieht (dank Rahmemassenware  ) ähnlich aus:







@Gorth: Die Reba wäre ja noch schwerer als die Fox...


----------



## Gorth (29. Juli 2005)

Also die Reba die ich hier hab unterbietet die F80X auf weightweenies um mal eben 100 Gramm (ungekürzter Schaft) *g*


----------



## roadrunner_gs (29. Juli 2005)

Die wiegt 1550g?
Ist die Version ohne U-Turn 150g leichter als die U-Turn-Version?
Und die wäre ja somit leichter als die Herstellerangabe bei 190mm Schaftlänge.


----------



## dre (29. Juli 2005)

Marinrider schrieb:
			
		

> An dem Bike gibts nicht viel zu mosern. Ausser vielleicht der Spacerturm aber mein Gott man muss ja auch bequem drauf sitzen.
> Darf man erfahren wieviel es wiegt?
> Meine Schätzung so knapp über oder unter 9 kg
> MfG Alex




Der Spacerturm verschwindet noch bzw. wird etwas kleiner. Meine Dransäge ist aber kaputt, somit werde ich erst einige km fahren und dann den Schafft kürzen. Habe das optimale Maß noch nicht gefunden. Bei dem gewicht werde ich mich bestimmt erschrecken. Ich schätze mal so ca. 10,3 kg. Die Fox ist relativ schwer, nur geb ich sie nie her.  Sonst bin ich ganz zufrieden, es ist recht soliede.


----------



## checky (29. Juli 2005)

dre schrieb:
			
		

> .... Ich schätze mal so ca. 10,3 kg.....



eigentlich schade, da der Rahmen ja mächtig Potential bietet.

Bis auf die Fox wirklich sehr schön.


----------



## Dr.Dos (29. Juli 2005)

Die FOX FX ist m.E. die mit weitem Abstand beste Gabel am Markt für Rahmen, die sich mit ihren Eigenschaften vertragen, also Hardtails und einige Fullsuspension wie NRS, Epic usw. Optik und Gewicht sind wichtig aber bestimmt nicht entscheidend.

Frage an die Experten: Lässt sich eine R7 nicht einfach mit Adapter auf IS2000 umrüsten? Oder brauch ich die neuen 180er Marta SL Scheiben?


Hier mal eine Teileliste, alles gewogen:

Rahmen:	NoSaint Lucifer	1326	g
Gabel:	Fox F 80 X kompl.	1643	g

Steuersatz:	Ritchey WCS	76	g
Innenlager:	Shimano XTR 960		
Laufräder:	Hügi 240/DT Comp/Alu/DT XR 4.1d	1687	g
Schnellspanner:	Tune AC 16/17	55	g
Reifen:	Michelin Comp S Light	908	g
Schläuche:	Specialized Ultralight	258	g
Felgenband:	Schwalbe Gewebe	20	g
Cassette:	Shimano XTR 953 12-34	242	g
Bremsen:	Marta SL 2004 schwarz Ti/Alu Kit	682	g
Shifter:	Shimano XTR 952 Alu Kit	242	g
Züge:	Gore RideOn Ultralight	71	g
Schaltwerk:	Shimano XTR 952	205	g
Umwerfer:	Shimano XTR 952	122	g
Kurbeln:	Shimano XTR 960	795	g
Pedale:	Shimano 959	346	g
Kette:	HG-93	280	g
Sattelstütze:	USE Alien Carbon 31,6/350	206	g
Klemme:	Extralite UltraClamp	12	g
Sattel:	Selle Italia SLR	139	g
Vorbau:	Syntace F99 Ti Kit	110	g
Lenker:	Easton EC 90	123	g
Griffe:	Answer Aggressor	72	g
Barends:	Tune gekürzt	58	g
Flaschenhalter:	btp 15 g	15	g

Gesamt:		9693	g


Luft, Fett, Computer usw. könnt Ihr Euch an den Hut stecken. Onkel Kern sagt 9,73 kilo.


----------



## dre (29. Juli 2005)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Die FOX FX ist m.E. die mit weitem Abstand beste Gabel am Markt für Rahmen, die sich mit ihren Eigenschaften vertragen, also Hardtails und einige Fullsuspension wie NRS, Epic usw. Optik und Gewicht sind wichtig aber bestimmt nicht entscheidend.



Stimmt, die Gabel ist schwer und klobig. Aber der Bock fährt sich einfach super. Außerdem wollte ich keinen Gewichtsrekord brechen. Ich wollte ein "Streßfrei-Bike".


----------



## roadrunner_gs (29. Juli 2005)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> Gesamt:		9693	g
> 
> 
> Luft, Fett, Computer usw. könnt Ihr Euch an den Hut stecken. Onkel Kern sagt 9,73 kilo.



Onkel Kern ist immer lustig. 

Beim Epic sagt die Teileliste 12kg und Onkel Kern auch 12kg,
beim Luzifer sagt die Teileliste 7,93kg und der gleiche Onkel Kern sagt 7,80kg. 

@Gorth: Kannst du eventuell mal die Dämpfereinheit (Motion Controll) ausbauen und einzeln inklusive (Öl)Füllung wiegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (29. Juli 2005)

@roadrunner_gs

wie viel sattelüberhöhung hast du?
wie viel Grad hat dein Vorbau (10°?)
Vielleicht noch ne schwarz kette?!


----------



## roadrunner_gs (29. Juli 2005)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> wie viel sattelüberhöhung hast du?



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere zwischen 80 und 90mm.



			
				KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> wie viel Grad hat dein Vorbau (10°?)



-17°



			
				King Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht noch ne schwarz kette?!



Ach nö, die harmoniert gut mit den Pedalachsen. (Nur der Körper der Pedale sollte schwarz sein...  )


----------



## CassandraComplx (29. Juli 2005)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Sattelstütze:	USE Alien Carbon 31,6/350	206	g



Hallo !

Kann's sein, dass Du die USE etwas (geschätzt 2cm) unter Einstecklimit fährst ? Hab auch die 350/31,6 knapp 3 oder 4mm unter dem Strich und bei dir schauts zumindest auf den Fotos nach etwas mehr aus...
Ansonsten: Geiles Rad    

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## checky (29. Juli 2005)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> wie viel sattelüberhöhung hast du?
> 
> 
> ...



glaub ich nicht. Das wird eher gegen 12 oder mehr cm gehen.
So kleine Rahmen haben mit nem -6° 100mm Vorbau, semiintegriertem Steuersatz & ohne Spacer schon schnell mal über 10cm & da willst Du mit -17° nur 90mm haben 
Dein Abstand Innenlagermitte bis Sattelstreben ca. 69cm ?


----------



## Dr.Dos (29. Juli 2005)

CassandraComplx schrieb:
			
		

> Kann's sein, dass Du die USE etwas (geschätzt 2cm) unter Einstecklimit fährst ? Hab auch die 350/31,6 knapp 3 oder 4mm unter dem Strich und bei dir schauts zumindest auf den Fotos nach etwas mehr aus...


Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Sie müssen nicht zum Augenarzt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Es sind ca. 7-8 mm über der Einstecktiefe (Sattelhöhe 765 mm Mitte Tretlager bis Sattegestell). Montiert wurde die USE übrigens mit dem roten DYNAMIC Montageglibber.



			
				CassandraComplx schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten: Geiles Rad


Thx


----------



## CassandraComplx (29. Juli 2005)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Montiert wurde die USE übrigens mit dem roten DYNAMIC Montageglibber.



Du meinst anstelle von Fett   (Carbon und Fett iss ja so ne Sache  )
Fahre meine "Ohne alles", nur etwas Fett zwischen Rahmen und "The clamp".
Was ist denn das für'n Zeugs ?

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner_gs (29. Juli 2005)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> glaub ich nicht. Das wird eher gegen 12 oder mehr cm gehen.
> So kleine Rahmen haben mit nem -6° 100mm Vorbau, semiintegriertem Steuersatz & ohne Spacer schon schnell mal über 10cm & da willst Du mit -17° nur 90mm haben
> Dein Abstand Innenlagermitte bis Sattelstreben ca. 69cm ?



Mit der Ritchey-WCS Stütze hatte ich



			
				roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> Sattelhöhe über Boden: 965mm
> Lenkerhöhe über Boden: 885mm
> (...)
> ...



Macht rechnerisch 80mm.
Bei der tune-Stütze habe ich 690mm eingestellt wo vorher 685mm waren.
Also jetzt wohl 85mm Sattelüberhöhung.


----------



## Dr.Dos (29. Juli 2005)

CassandraComplx schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst anstelle von Fett   (Carbon und Fett iss ja so ne Sache  )
> Fahre meine "Ohne alles", nur etwas Fett zwischen Rahmen und "The clamp".
> Was ist denn das für'n Zeugs ?
> 
> ...


[WERBUNG]
Die Montagepaste von DYNAMIC ist eine Richtungsweisende Neuentwicklung auf dem Fahrradmarkt und eine unverzichtbare Hilfe bei der Montage hochwertiger Carbon- und Alukomponenten. Die Montagepaste hat eine stark hemmende Wirkung ohne dabei zu fressen oder zu kleben. Hierdurch verringert sich das erforderliche Anzugsdrehmoment der jeweiligen Klemmung um bis zu 30%. Die Gefahr des Überdrehens der Klemmschrauben ist somit gebannt. Empfindliche Carbon-Oberflächen werden - bei gleichem Schutz gegen Verdrehen - weniger stark belastet, die Fasern nicht beschädigt. Knackgeräusche werden eliminiert. 
Die Montagepaste bietet höchsten Korrosionsschutz und ist äußerst beständig gegen Spritzwasser. Der Einsatzbereich liegt bei der Montage aller schlüssigen Verbindungen zwischen Carbon, Alu und Stahl, bei denen absoluter Schutz gegen Verdrehen und Lösen sowie gegen Korrosion erforderlich ist. 

Sattelstütze 
Vorbau, Lenkerbügel, Lenkerhörnchen 
Innenlagerschalen, Pedale, Kurbeln 
Schraubgewinde 
Resistenz gegen Wasser: hoch 
Viskosität: sehr zähflüssig (bei 20°C) 
Reibungskoeffizient: sehr hoch 





www.vanbokhoven.de
[/WERBUNG]

Der Glibber fühlt sich an wie sehr niedrig-viscoses Fett. Wenn man es zwischen den Fingern verreibt, fühlt man die Feststoffe. Dadurch wird verhindert, dass sich Rahmen und Stütze zu einer Einheit verbinden und die Stütze hält bei gleicher Klemmkraft besser.


----------



## checky (29. Juli 2005)

@ roadrunner
kommt mir unglaublich und etwas spanisch vor, aber wird dann wohl seine Richtigkeit haben.


----------



## Wave (29. Juli 2005)

so..hier mal ein update meines rades!











(größere bilder in meiner gallerie)

Gewicht 10,1 

los...zerreist es in der luft


----------



## Pevloc (29. Juli 2005)

Ewig schlecht das Ding, genauso wie alle Fuji-Räder, nicht zu vergessen die Fuji Teamfahrer!  

Also ich finds schon schön, aber mit ner Marta und anderen Reifen(Ja,ja, ich weis: Glaubensfrage) fände ich es noch schöner.

bis zum nächste NRW-Cup

Pevloc


----------



## Gorth (29. Juli 2005)

@roadrunner: lass mich erstmal ein rennen mit dem guten stueck fahren, dann suche ich mir n manual und versuche da rumzubasteln


die neue kuechenwaage zeigte 1547 g ohne poplock hebel an, der poplockhebel wiegt 70 g

Der Wert erscheint mir viel zu niedrig ich nehme an die Kuechenwaage ist nicht richtig tariert


----------



## Owl Hollow (29. Juli 2005)

So, hier mal meine aktuellen:
- Litespeed Tellico (weswegen ich eigentlich meinen Nickname ändern müsste...)
- Rocky Mountain Element T.O.
happy trails allerseits


----------



## Hugo (29. Juli 2005)

tres chique


----------



## roadrunner_gs (29. Juli 2005)

Ist das eine U-Turn-Version?
Dann wäre es etwas niedrig, aber der PopLock soll ja gut 70-75g wiegen.


----------



## Gorth (30. Juli 2005)

Ne, das ist keine U-Turn Version, mal schaun vllt. schmuggel ich die Gabel mal in die Uni und pack sie dort auf ne Analysenwaage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauntenbeiker (30. Juli 2005)

@hollow: das farbenspiel deiner bikes ist... na sagen wir ...gewöhnungsbedürftig   besonders beim rocky wirds mir nen bissl zu bunt...
das litespeed sieht trotzdem irgendwie - ich weiß nicht warum - gut aus


----------



## KONI-DU (31. Juli 2005)

Mein Hobel hat mal ein paar neue Teile bekommen   
Neu : SRAM X9 Gripshift + Schaltwerk, Sattel Fizik Gobi und einen neuen Ritchey Lenker


----------



## LeichteGranate (31. Juli 2005)

Moin KONI-DU
Schick, Schick...! Besonders gefällt mir aber die Manitou Mars mit Carbonbrücke!!! Is doch einen, oder? Weißt du ob es die auch in schwarz gab? Naja, viel Spaß mit dem Bike
MfG LeichteGranate


----------



## KONI-DU (31. Juli 2005)

Danke   
Ja, es ist eine Manitou Mars CL. Sie ist aber eher ein schwachpunkt in diesem Zustand. Da kommt noch was anderes rein.


----------



## sporty (1. August 2005)

Hi Koni, alles angekommen bei Dir ?

Warum die Mars rausschmeissen ?
Das ist doch die CC-Gabel überhaupt !


----------



## KONI-DU (2. August 2005)

ja klar, danke nochmals   
hab sie damals gebraucht gekauft, und da funkte sie schon nicht richtig. 
fährt sich wie eine "starre"    hat aber auch seinen reiz   
ist, glaube ich, mal ein komplett service nötig   
mal schauen was ich mache


----------



## Deer (2. August 2005)

Mal als Kontrast zu den ganzen geputzten Bikes


----------



## Don Trailo (2. August 2005)

Deer schrieb:
			
		

> Mal als Kontrast zu den ganzen geputzten Bikes



Gratuliere
 ganz feiner stahl fährst du!!  
 welcher jahrgang hat der rahmen??
 happy trails


----------



## Deer (3. August 2005)

Der Rahmen ist von 1998.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mainz05er (3. August 2005)

edit


tzzzz


----------



## Running Man (3. August 2005)

mainz05er schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal meins...



Eins der schlimmsten Bikes die ich hier im Thread je gesehen habe. Da passt es hinten und vorne nicht. Schade um den Rahmen. Oder willst du damit provozieren? 

Gruß, Running


----------



## Schrommski (3. August 2005)

mainz05er schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal meins


----------



## mainz05er (3. August 2005)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> Eins der schlimmsten Bikes die ich hier im Thread je gesehen habe. Da passt es hinten und vorne nicht. Schade um den Rahmen. Oder willst du damit provozieren?
> 
> Gruß, Running




Sehr freundlich....da nehm ich es lieber wieder raus um Deine Augen zu schonen


----------



## FeierFox (3. August 2005)

Ihr habt mich neugierig gemacht. Das will ich auch sehen.
Gibts nen Link oder so (=>PM  )?? 
Kann mir gar nicht vorstellen das ein RM sooo schlimm sein kann.

J:H


----------



## mainz05er (3. August 2005)

race_king schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr habt mich neugierig gemacht. Das will ich auch sehen.
> Gibts nen Link oder so (=>PM  )??
> Kann mir gar nicht vorstellen das ein RM sooo schlimm sein kann.
> 
> J:H



Sorry aber um sich drüber lustig zu machen ist es Zeitverschwendung,und wenn man sich VOR dem Posten mal schlau machen würde,dann kann man durchaus nachlesen das ich a;Neu bin und b;keine Ahnung habe(z.B. wären Tips angebracht gewesen).
Davon abgesehen kann man sich über "farblichen" Geschmack streiten,aber außer Sattel,Bremse und Farbe ist das Bike so wie es 2001 aus dem Laden kam.
Aber egal,schaut Euch lieber die anderen schönen Bikes an,die hams sicherlich verdient


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeierFox (3. August 2005)

mainz05er schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry aber um sich drüber lustig zu machen ist es Zeitverschwendung,und wenn man sich VOR dem Posten mal schlau machen würde,dann kann man durchaus nachlesen das ich a;Neu bin und b;keine Ahnung habe(z.B. wären Tips angebracht gewesen).
> Davon abgesehen kann man sich über "farblichen" Geschmack streiten,aber außer Sattel,Bremse und Farbe ist das Bike so wie es 2001 aus dem Laden kam.
> Aber egal,schaut Euch lieber die anderen schönen Bikes an,die hams sicherlich verdient



   

Und was hab ich jetzt damit zu tun??

J:H


----------



## polo (3. August 2005)

"c; feige bin"
bild her!


----------



## Running Man (3. August 2005)

mainz05er schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry aber um sich drüber lustig zu machen ist es Zeitverschwendung,und wenn man sich VOR dem Posten mal schlau machen würde,dann kann man durchaus nachlesen das ich a;Neu bin und b;keine Ahnung habe(z.B. wären Tips angebracht gewesen).
> Davon abgesehen kann man sich über "farblichen" Geschmack streiten,aber außer Sattel,Bremse und Farbe ist das Bike so wie es 2001 aus dem Laden kam.
> Aber egal,schaut Euch lieber die anderen schönen Bikes an,die hams sicherlich verdient




Wenn du den Thread auch nur ansatzweise gelesen hättest (und Bildchen angesehen), hättest du sicher verstanden welche Bikes hier gezeigt werden sollten. Es gab hier schon unzählige (unnötige) Diskussionen über die Definition "CC-Bike". Glaub mir, ich  bin noch der humanste in der Ansicht, was gezeigt werden sollte und was nicht. Du hättest den Reisedampfer nicht löschen müssen, dass geschieht eh beim nächsten Aufräumen (berechtigtes Aufräumen versteht sich). Ausserdem mußt du ja auf meine Meinung keinen Wert legen. Mir wäre es auch lieber gewesen, wenn die anderen User hier ihren Senf dazugeben hätten können. 

Gruß, Running

PS: Sorry hätte ich fast vergessen: Ein herzliches Willkommen im Forum...


----------



## T!mon (3. August 2005)

Man oh man... schlimmer wie im Kindergarten!
Anstatt sich seitenweise drüber zu streiten was für Bikes hier rein dürfen und welche nicht sollte einfach mal jemand den Thread in 'Eure CC und Tourenbikes' umbenennen.
Außerdem ist Kunst ansichtssache. Diese verrosteten Stahldinger die als in der Stadtrumstehn wofür die Städte Millionen gezahlt haben find ich auch nicht schön, sind aber angeblich trotzdem Kunst...

Außerdem schau ich mir lieber ein 'hässliches' Bike an als 20 Posts von irgendwelchen Kindern zu lesen die es scheinbar cool finden sich anzugiften.


----------



## powderJO (3. August 2005)

mainz05er schrieb:
			
		

> ... sich streiten ...



als allerallerallererstes würde ich mal den nick ändern. sonst gibt's hier gleich wirklich ganz gewaltigen streit ... trotzdem willkommen



ein eintrachtfan




und jetzt zeig die kiste her. schlechter als euer team kann sie doch gar nicht sein ..


----------



## mainz05er (3. August 2005)

Nachdem ich mir hier einige Beiträge durchgelesen habe,hätte ich mein Bike wohl nicht posten sollen.
Wenn ich das alles richtig intepretiere,dann sind hier wohl ca 5 Mann die entscheiden was hier rein gehört oder was nicht bzw was gut aussieht und was nicht.
Da ich hier Neuling bin,hätte es durchaus gereicht wenn jemand gesagt hätte das mein Bike in einen anderen Thread gehört,ohne unnötige Kommentare.
Es ist für mich ziemlich schwer den Durchblick zu bekommen da man in nahezu jedem Pic-Thread Bikes findet,die doch recht unterschiedlicher Art sind....wie soll jemand wie ich(der nicht DER Fachmann ist)noch wissen wo was hingehört?
Sei es drum....ich entschuldige mich dafür und werde mich wieder aufs lesen, anstelle des Postens,beschränken.



> als allerallerallererstes würde ich mal den nick ändern. sonst gibt's hier gleich wirklich ganz gewaltigen streit ... ein eintrachtfan
> trotzdem willkommen



Solche Kommentare sind gute Beispiele was Mainz von der Eintracht unterscheidet,aber das gehört sicherlich nicht hier ins Forum,dennoch Danke für die Begrüßung.


----------



## Running Man (3. August 2005)

T!mon schrieb:
			
		

> Man oh man... schlimmer wie im Kindergarten!
> Anstatt sich seitenweise drüber zu streiten was für Bikes hier rein dürfen und welche nicht sollte einfach mal jemand den Thread in 'Eure CC und Tourenbikes' umbenennen.
> Außerdem ist Kunst ansichtssache. Diese verrosteten Stahldinger die als in der Stadtrumstehn wofür die Städte Millionen gezahlt haben find ich auch nicht schön, sind aber angeblich trotzdem Kunst...
> 
> Außerdem schau ich mir lieber ein 'hässliches' Bike an als 20 Posts von irgendwelchen Kindern zu lesen die es scheinbar cool finden sich anzugiften.



Ein paar Sachen hast du hier scheinbar nicht mitbekommen- da hilft nur lesen... Also, gut überlegen bevor du deinen Beitrag Nr. 40 verfasst   

Gruß, Running


----------



## FeierFox (3. August 2005)

Ich würde es trotzdem gerne mal sehen das Radl.

J:H


----------



## Baxx (3. August 2005)

mainz05er schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich hier Neuling bin,hätte es durchaus gereicht wenn jemand gesagt hätte das mein Bike in einen anderen Thread gehört,ohne unnötige Kommentare.



Das hätte eventuell auch jemand getan wenn du dein Bike mal länger als 20 Minuten hier gezeigt hättest...


----------



## mainz05er (3. August 2005)

Baxx schrieb:
			
		

> Das hätte eventuell auch jemand getan wenn du dein Bike mal länger als 20 Minuten hier gezeigt hättest...



Grundsätzlich gebe ich Dir Recht,aber wenn nach 5min schon 2 solcher Kommentare kommen(von "erfahrenen" Boardnutzern),dann kann eigentlich nichts konstruktives mehr bei rum kommen.
Du siehst ja selbst das immer noch niemand auf die Idee kam mir zu sagen,wo mein Bike hingehört(die es gesehen haben mögen jetzt denken "aufen Müll" aber bitte belasst es beim denken).
Nun,ich bin kein solcher "Bikefreak" wie viele andere hier,allerdings konnte ich bei meine Registrierung auch keinen Hinweis finden,der dies zur Voraussetzung macht,um hier an der Com teilnehmen zu dürfen.

Hättest Du jetzt noch Lust Dein Bike zu zeigen,nur damit sich jeder drüber lustig machen kann?Nicht wirklich,oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Running Man (3. August 2005)

mainz05er schrieb:
			
		

> Grundsätzlich gebe ich Dir Recht,aber wenn nach 5min schon 2 solcher Kommentare kommen(von "erfahrenen" Boardnutzern),dann kann eigentlich nichts konstruktives mehr bei rum kommen.
> Du siehst ja selbst das immer noch niemand auf die Idee kam mir zu sagen,wo mein Bike hingehört(die es gesehen haben mögen jetzt denken "aufen Müll" aber bitte belasst es beim denken).
> Nun,ich bin kein solcher "Bikefreak" wie viele andere hier,allerdings konnte ich bei meine Registrierung auch keinen Hinweis finden,der dies zur Voraussetzung macht,um hier an der Com teilnehmen zu dürfen.
> 
> Hättest Du jetzt noch Lust Dein Bike zu zeigen,nur damit sich jeder drüber lustig machen kann?Nicht wirklich,oder?



Ok, vielleicht bin ich mit meinem Beitrag etwas über das Ziel hinausgeschossen, zumindest für ein neues Mitglied. Wenn mein Urteil auch noch so vernichtend war, so war es jedoch nur das Urteil eines Einzelnen. Es kann durchaus sein, dass andere dein Bike anders beurteilen. Aber wer ein Bike zur Beurteilung frei gibt, der muß sich auch darüber im Klaren sein, dass er nicht nur positive Meinungen zu hören bekommt. Ich habe keine Lust, dass die ganze Sache wieder eskaliert, weil ein paar Wenige wieder meinen, sinnlose  Beiträge posten zu müssen. Gerade diejenigen sollten sich etwas schlauer verhalten. Da dein Unmut auf meinem Mist gewachsen ist, entschuldige ich mich dafür, dass ich dein Bike in dieser Form kritisiert habe. 

Stelle dein Bike nochmals zur Beurteilung, weil ich nicht möchte, dass mein Urteil hier zum Stressfaktor mutiert. Hier sind übrigens schon ganz andere Töne gefallen wenn es um ein Bike geht. Vielleicht nicht ganz so empfindlich sein... 


Gruß, Running 


Und bitte keine Ausweitung des Themas! Ich denke ich habe mich gerade gemacht für "gesagtes".


----------



## mainz05er (3. August 2005)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, vielleicht bin ich mit meinem Beitrag etwas über das Ziel hinausgeschossen, zumindest für ein neues Mitglied. Wenn mein Urteil auch noch so vernichtend war, so war es jedoch nur das Urteil eines Einzelnen. Es kann durchaus sein, dass andere dein Bike anders beurteilen. Aber wer ein Bike zur Beurteilung frei gibt, der muß sich auch darüber im Klaren sein, dass er nicht nur positive Meinungen zu hören bekommt. Ich habe keine Lust, dass die ganze Sache wieder eskaliert, weil ein paar Wenige wieder meinen, sinnlose  Beiträge posten zu müssen. Gerade diejenigen sollten sich etwas schlauer verhalten. Da dein Unmut auf meinem Mist gewachsen ist, entschuldige ich mich dafür, dass ich dein Bike in dieser Form kritisiert habe.
> 
> Stelle dein Bike nochmals zur Beurteilung, weil ich nicht möchte, dass mein Urteil hier zum Stressfaktor mutiert. Hier sind übrigens schon ganz andere Töne gefallen wenn es um ein Bike geht. Vielleicht nicht ganz so empfindlich sein...
> 
> ...



Das liest sich doch schon viel angenehmer.Es ging lediglich um die Form des Kommentares und ich hab ganz bestimmt nichts gegen Kritik,wie denn auch wenn ich es ja besser machen will......das geht eben nur mit Kritik


----------



## roadrunner_gs (3. August 2005)

Bilder bitte, sonst könnte ich auch ins Philosophieforum gehen!


----------



## Olllli (3. August 2005)

mainz05er schrieb:
			
		

> Grundsätzlich gebe ich Dir Recht,aber wenn nach 5min schon 2 solcher Kommentare kommen(von "erfahrenen" Boardnutzern),dann kann eigentlich nichts konstruktives mehr bei rum kommen.
> Du siehst ja selbst das immer noch niemand auf die Idee kam mir zu sagen,wo mein Bike hingehört(die es gesehen haben mögen jetzt denken "aufen Müll" aber bitte belasst es beim denken).
> Nun,ich bin kein solcher "Bikefreak" wie viele andere hier,allerdings konnte ich bei meine Registrierung auch keinen Hinweis finden,der dies zur Voraussetzung macht,um hier an der Com teilnehmen zu dürfen.
> 
> Hättest Du jetzt noch Lust Dein Bike zu zeigen,nur damit sich jeder drüber lustig machen kann?Nicht wirklich,oder?



Also wichtig ist hier:

1. Sattelüberhöhung von mind. 50 cm
2. Vorbau negativ
3. Barends mind. im Winkel vom Vorbau. Eher noch flacher. Evtl. sogar nach unten.
4. Vorbau negativ
5. Gewicht unter 8 kg
6. Vorbau negativ
7. Sattel unter 100g
8. Vorbau negativ
9. Kein Riserbar
10. Vorbau negativ
11. Keine Spacer unterm Vorbau
12. Vorbau negativ und keine Spacer darunter
13. Keine Spacer hatte ich gesagt ! Ausserdem Vorbau negativ.
14. Kein Komfort am Velo. Wir fahren Rennen und nicht zum Bäcker.
und ganz wichtig:
15. Vorbau negativ

Sollte ich etwas vergessen haben gilt ausserdem:

Vorbau negativ und keine Spacer

Ob du mit dem Velo vernüftig fahren kannst ist auch egal. Es muss nur auf dem Foto möglichst "sportlich" und "wie bei die Profis" aussehen.  

Schönen Gruß, Olllli


----------



## murd0c (3. August 2005)

Ich fand's lustig


----------



## Pevloc (3. August 2005)

@Olllli: Schön das du es auch endlich kapiert hast!


----------



## FeierFox (3. August 2005)

Hat nicht ein Sachverständiger mal Lust eine "Eure CC- und Tourenbikes" Galerie aufzumachen?? 

J:H


----------



## Olllli (3. August 2005)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> @Olllli: Schön das du es auch endlich kapiert hast!



Du ich weiss das schon lange, du. Ich wollte es nur für die jungen Leute noch mal zusammenfassen, du.

Schönen Gruß, Olllli


----------



## Morfeus (3. August 2005)

Olllli schrieb:
			
		

> Du ich weiss das schon lange, du. Ich wollte es nur für die jungen Leute noch mal zusammenfassen, du.



jo, aber man kann das nicht oft genug sagen, eh, dass mit den Spacern uns so und mit jo, negativ dem Vorbau usw...

Es gubt ja wohl noch Leuts die das anderster sehn und so, jo....

Ey, ich bin da echt dankbar und so, jo.....

    

Morfeus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri5 (4. August 2005)

Soo uebel war der Bock auch nicht, hatte halt ums grob zu sagen nen Damensattel und ne schoene Halterung fuer ne Lenkertasche.

Ich persoenlich wuerde es auch nicht in die Sparte CC-Racer zaehlen, eher Marathon, aber haesslich oder das man ihn deswegen ferig machen muss, fand ich nicht.


----------



## FlatterAugust (4. August 2005)

chri5 schrieb:
			
		

> Soo uebel war der Bock auch nicht, hatte halt ums grob zu sagen nen Damensattel und ne schoene Halterung fuer ne Lenkertasche.
> 
> Ich persoenlich wuerde es auch nicht in die *Sparte CC-Racer* zaehlen, eher *Marathon,* aber haesslich oder das man ihn deswegen ferig machen muss, fand ich nicht.



Hmm!?? Sollte ich die letzten 13 Jahre mein Leben vergeudet haben?   Bist Du so nett und erleuterst mir alten ahnungslosen Sack  mal den Unterschied zwischen Marathon- und XC Bike?   Habe ich jetzt unzählige Rennen nicht gewonnen weil ich mit ungeeigneten Material angetreten bin?  



			
				Olllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllli schrieb:
			
		

> lso wichtig ist hier:
> 
> 1. Sattelüberhöhung von mind. 50 cm
> 2. Vorbau negativ
> ...



Olllli, Du Ausgeburt eines kriechenden Funrunkels. Das geht jetzt aber zu weit!  
Du kannst doch nicht einfach unterstellen, diese netten, allzeit toleranten, niemals auf ihrer Meinung beharrenden  und Ungewöhnlichen gegenüber immer aufgeschlossenen Menschen wären alle nur Poser.   Bedenke bitte, das viele hier Dekaden ihres Lebens verbraucht haben, nur um das *Ende*rgebnis hier präsentieren zu können.   

So, und damit ich hier nicht rausfliege, zur Abwechslung mal das erste XC-Marathon? Bike, das diesem Thread gerecht wird. 
_Meinungen die den Ansichten des Verfassers zuwider laufen, werden kommentarlos gelöscht.
_

@ Olllli
Die Spacer bleiben!  
gruzBAM


----------



## Schrommski (4. August 2005)

FlatterAugust schrieb:
			
		

> So, und damit ich hier nicht rausfliege, zur Abwechslung mal das erste XC-Marathon? Bike, das diesem Thread gerecht wird.
> _Meinungen die den Ansichten des Verfassers zuwider laufen, werden kommentarlos gelöscht.
> _
> 
> ...




Hörnchen fehlen und der Lenker ist zu stark gekröpft. Außerdem könnte der Vorbau etwas negativer sein (wird aber durch die Marke wieder ausgeglichen). Spacer weg ist klar.  

Ne ne, mal im Ernst:
So ein Tomac-Radl ist immer wider schön (der Husky übrigens auch).
Gibts meiner Meinung nach nichts weiter dran auszusetzen. Und fahren tut es sich bestimmt saugeil (sieht jedenfalls so aus).


----------



## Baxx (4. August 2005)

FlatterAugust schrieb:
			
		

> So, und damit ich hier nicht rausfliege, zur Abwechslung mal das erste XC-Marathon? Bike, das diesem Thread gerecht wird.



Besonders gut gefällt mir das farblich passende Halsband.


----------



## polo (4. August 2005)

Baxx schrieb:
			
		

> Besonders gut gefällt mir das farblich passende Halsband.


wobei die steuermarke natürlich noch an die nabenfarbe angepaßt werden muß...


----------



## powderJO (4. August 2005)

mir selbst schrieb:
			
		

> als allerallerallererstes würde ich mal den nick ändern. sonst gibt's hier gleich wirklich ganz gewaltigen streit ... ein eintrachtfan
> trotzdem willkommen






			
				mainz05er schrieb:
			
		

> Solche Kommentare sind gute Beispiele was Mainz von der Eintracht unterscheidet,aber das gehört sicherlich nicht hier ins Forum,dennoch Danke für die Begrüßung.



oweh. ich hätte wohl ein smiley dahintersetzen sollen. war wirklich nicht böse gemeint. hätte aber nicht erwartet, dass ausgerechnet ein fan eines karnevalsvereins so spaßfrei ist    aber du hast recht - off-topic.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (4. August 2005)

Syncros schrieb:
			
		

> Hörnchen fehlen und der Lenker ist zu stark gekröpft. *Außerdem könnte der Vorbau etwas negativer sein* (wird aber durch die Marke wieder ausgeglichen). Spacer weg ist klar.
> 
> Ne ne, mal im Ernst:
> So ein Tomac-Radl ist immer wider schön (der Husky übrigens auch).
> Gibts meiner Meinung nach nichts weiter dran auszusetzen. *Und fahren tut es sich bestimmt saugeil *(sieht jedenfalls so aus).



Wohl war. Und das viel besser als ich das geplant hatte.   Absolut begeistert hat mich aber das Sex-Control (Pop Loc) der Reba, bin ich doch ansonsten hartnäckiger Verfechter Look Out freier Federungssysteme.  

Da es den Syncross meines Wissens nach nicht als Negativ Ausführung gab, wird mir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben als den Gabelschaft mit dem Rohrbieger in die gewünschte Form zu bringen.  



			
				Baxx schrieb:
			
		

> Besonders gut gefällt mir das farblich passende Halsband.





			
				Polo schrieb:
			
		

> wobei die steuermarke natürlich noch an die nabenfarbe angepaßt werden muß...



Menschen mit Sinn für unwichtige Details sind mir immer willkommen.   




			
				FlatterAugust schrieb:
			
		

> Bist Du so nett und erleuterst mir alten ahnungslosen Sack mal den Unterschied zwischen Marathon- und XC Bike?



Ich hoffe doch das meine Frage noch beantwortet wird.  

gruzBAM


----------



## Schrommski (4. August 2005)

FlatterAugust schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe doch das meine Frage noch beantwortet wird.
> 
> gruzBAM



Ganz klar:

Mit einem Marathon-Bike darf man, kann man und muss man NUR und ausschließlich Strecken der Länge 42,195 km befahren.
Oder war das doch anders??   Vielleicht geht so ein Rad nach exakt dieser Strecke kaputt?!  

XC dagegen steht für Xtreme-Cruising. Darunter fallen dann auch alles Felt-Cruiser und Bonanza-Räder mit Pseudo-Federgabel.


----------



## Ro83er (4. August 2005)

Mein Eigenaufbau, wenn auch eher tourenlastig:

Basis ist ein Bergwerk Mercury, perfekt ists noch nicht, aber mittlerweile hübsch genug um hier zu stehen - imho. Falls nicht, macht uns halt fertig - weder Ich noch mein Bike sind bersonders sensibel    

Verbaut sind u.a. XT, Syntace VRO (wird bei Gelegenheit getauscht), Magura Asgard, RaceFace EvolveXC etc.pp;

Zur weiteren Perfektion suche ich desweiteren einen Flaschenhalter in sid-blau, und jemanden der seine gekröpfte 31,6er-Thomson gegen ebenjene gerade tauschen würde (meine ist 410 lang, würde auch eine 350 nehmen)
--> PN bitte. 






MfG, Stephan.


----------



## Morfeus (4. August 2005)

Ro83er schrieb:
			
		

> Zur weiteren Perfektion suche ich desweiteren einen Flaschenhalter in sid-blau,



http://cgi.ebay.de/Topeak-Flschenha...226658735QQcategoryZ85144QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Morfeus


----------



## Schrommski (4. August 2005)

Ro83er schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Eigenaufbau, wenn auch eher tourenlastig:
> 
> Basis ist ein Bergwerk Mercury, perfekt ists noch nicht, aber mittlerweile hübsch genug um hier zu stehen - imho. Falls nicht, macht uns halt fertig - weder Ich noch mein Bike sind bersonders sensibel
> 
> ...



Ich finde die blauen Teile passen nicht so gut zu dem Rad.

Allerdings finde ich den Sattel an sich sehr schön. Wie kommst du mit dem zurecht?

Ansonsten nen nettes Radl!


----------



## chri5 (4. August 2005)

FlatterAugust schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm!?? Sollte ich die letzten 13 Jahre mein Leben vergeudet haben?   Bist Du so nett und erleuterst mir alten ahnungslosen Sack  mal den Unterschied zwischen Marathon- und XC Bike?   Habe ich jetzt unzählige Rennen nicht gewonnen weil ich mit ungeeigneten Material angetreten bin?



Mit Genren hab ichs nicht so, weder hier, noch in der Musik.
Habe mich vielleicht falsch ausgedreuckt.
Ich sags mal so, es sah so aus, als koennte man 24h im Sattel vebringen oder als wuerde sich jede Frau sofort drauf wohlfuehlen.


----------



## Ro83er (4. August 2005)

Seas!

@Syncros: Nur schwarz-silber war mir zu langweilig, und gerade der Sattel nimmt die blauen Farbtupfer im Bergwerk-Schriftzug wunderbar wieder auf. Nur der Flaschenhalter passt vom Farbton leider nicht so dazu - aber der ist noch vom Vorbesitzer des Rahmens und wird sich hoffentlich bald ändern - thx Morfeus!

Den Sattel find ich auch ziemlich geil, war ein Schnäppchen beim E...Anfangs dacht ich ich schaff keine Stunde auf dem, so hart kam er mir vor. Aber an die straffe Polsterung hab ich mich recht schnell gewöhnt, allerdings sollen so Stickereien ja Lycrahosen recht schnell durchwetzen. Da ich aber nur mit normalen kurzen Hosen und Unterhose mit Einsatz fahre ist mir das wurscht   

MfG


----------



## Schrommski (4. August 2005)

Ro83er schrieb:
			
		

> Den Sattel find ich auch ziemlich geil, war ein Schnäppchen beim E...Anfangs dacht ich ich schaff keine Stunde auf dem, so hart kam er mir vor. Aber an die straffe Polsterung hab ich mich recht schnell gewöhnt, allerdings sollen so Stickereien ja Lycrahosen recht schnell durchwetzen. Da ich aber nur mit normalen kurzen Hosen und Unterhose mit Einsatz fahre ist mir das wurscht
> 
> MfG




Das mit den blauen Stellen im Schriftzug hab ich gar nicht so richtig gesehen. So gesehen isses nicht schlecht. Jetzt müsstest du nur noch die passende SID einbauen oder deine Gabel umlackieren. Soll ja nicht so ein großes Problem sein hab ich miur sagen lassen. Dann sähe es perfekt aus.

Ich habe den Sattel auch. Bis jetzt haben sich meine Lycra-Hosen (ich fahre immer mit Lycra) noch nicht beschwert. Am Anfang fand ich den auch gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber inzwischen fühle ich mich richtig wohl darauf. Obwohl mir mein alter Flite immer noch ein bissl bequemer ist. Aber die geniale Optik ist ja wohl außer Konkurrenz.

Ich habe den übrigens in weiß. Siehe mein Fotoalbum. Ich finde der macht sich an meinem Bike auch richtig gut. Da kommt nie wieder ein anderer dran.


----------



## murd0c (4. August 2005)

Mal wieder etwas Sprengstoff !!!!

Kawumm







entschuldigt das bild..
Handy-cam


----------



## _stalker_ (4. August 2005)

murd0c schrieb:
			
		

> Mal wieder etwas Sprengstoff !!!!
> 
> Kawumm
> 
> ...



auf dem bild sieht das blau gar nicht so geil aus wie in i-net abbildungen...ist es denn in echt in etwa so wie auf der bornmann seite?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murd0c (4. August 2005)

es sieht sogar noch geiler aus
das blau fetzt !! 

ist noch etwas heller als auf der bornmann-seite, aber sieht echt klasse aus
bin froh, dass ich es nicht in schwarz genommen hab

die handycam verzerrt halt stark..


----------



## kodak (5. August 2005)

... nachdem ich mich durchgekaempft habe auch mal meines zum zerfleischen ... Gewicht ist nicht nett aber ich wollte Stahl ... also Stahlfedern und Stahlrahmen ... liege bei 11,6 kg ... freue mich ueber jede Kritik/Anregung


----------



## Schrommski (5. August 2005)

kodak schrieb:
			
		

> ... nachdem ich mich durchgekaempft habe auch mal meines zum zerfleischen ... Gewicht ist nicht nett aber ich wollte Stahl ... also Stahlfedern und Stahlrahmen ... liege bei 11,6 kg ... freue mich ueber jede Kritik/Anregung



Gefällt mir sehr sehr gut. 
Schönes Radl haste da. Gibts nix dran zu meckern.


----------



## Priester (5. August 2005)

kodak schrieb:
			
		

> ... nachdem ich mich durchgekaempft habe auch mal meines zum zerfleischen ... Gewicht ist nicht nett aber ich wollte Stahl ... also Stahlfedern und Stahlrahmen ... liege bei 11,6 kg ... freue mich ueber jede Kritik/Anregung



Aua - der Sattel wird´s wohl, so wie er gegenwärtig montiert ist, nicht lange machen - bzw. die Klemme der Sattelstütze wird brechen... ansonsten schaut (D)ein weißes Radl aber nett aus...


----------



## Blauer Sauser (5. August 2005)

kodak schrieb:
			
		

> ... nachdem ich mich durchgekaempft habe auch mal meines zum zerfleischen ... Gewicht ist nicht nett aber ich wollte Stahl ... also Stahlfedern und Stahlrahmen ... liege bei 11,6 kg ... freue mich ueber jede Kritik/Anregung



Kann es sein das der Rahmen ein klein wenig zu klein ist.
Weil der Sattel so weit hinten ist.

Ansonsten sehr schöne Farbzusammenstellung


----------



## Lord Helmchen (5. August 2005)

kodak schrieb:
			
		

> ... nachdem ich mich durchgekaempft habe auch mal meines zum zerfleischen ... Gewicht ist nicht nett aber ich wollte Stahl ... also Stahlfedern und Stahlrahmen ... liege bei 11,6 kg ... freue mich ueber jede Kritik/Anregung



dieses rad ist... ...perversion!


----------



## Running Man (5. August 2005)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> dieses rad ist... ...perversion!



Wie meinst du das? Ironie? 


Gruß, Running


----------



## polo (5. August 2005)

ich find's ganz schön, aber mit verbesserungspotential
- frage der rahmengröße
- flacher vorbau
- schön barends
- schwarzer sattelstützenschnellspanner
- schwarzer sattel


----------



## kodak (5. August 2005)

@lord Helmchen ...

das solltest Du aber auch irgendwie erklaeren ... einfach pervers hinschreiben ohne Begruendung ist irgendwie unfair ...

Percy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (5. August 2005)

... alles andere ...
Rahmenhoehe : 17,5" bei 179 cm, das naechste waere 19" gewesen aber dann Problem der Schrittfreiheit, habe da lange hin/her ueberlegt und probiert ... 

Satteleinstellung/Vorbau ... fahre gern etwas gestreckt, deswegen auch 135 mm Vorbau und Stuetze mit 2,5 cm Versatz, alle anderen Stahlrahmen die so in Betracht kamen waren da aehnlich ...

Schnellspanner: suche natuerlich einen in schwarz aber er muss 30 mm Klemmung haben, die aber hat nur Salsa und 30 Euro sind mir dann wiederum zuviel 

wollte unbedingt auch den Sattel in weiss, so ein Spleen wie auch der Stahlrahmen, schwarz hat jeder irgendwie


----------



## www.jagger (5. August 2005)

kodak schrieb:
			
		

> ... nachdem ich mich durchgekaempft habe auch mal meines zum zerfleischen ... Gewicht ist nicht nett aber ich wollte Stahl ... also Stahlfedern und Stahlrahmen



Die Gabel hätte ich glatt für eine Marathon SL gehalten, also luftgefedert  -  was ist es denn für eine?

Jürgen


----------



## Baxx (5. August 2005)

www.jagger schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gabel hätte ich glatt für eine Marathon SL gehalten, also luftgefedert  -  was ist es denn für eine?



Marathon S ab 2003?


----------



## bachmayeah (6. August 2005)

Dank Ebay recht günstig geschossen:




komplett XTR, Crosslink SL, Thomson; alles in Allem recht leicht


----------



## schimmler (6. August 2005)

sehr nice, und wie "günstig" wars denn?


----------



## bachmayeah (6. August 2005)

1620 zzgl Versand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner_gs (6. August 2005)

Nettes Rad, hoffentlich machst du die Laufräder nicht zu nichte, sollen ja Gerüchteweise nicht allzuviel aushalten  - dafür sehen sie umso geiler aus!


----------



## kodak (6. August 2005)

@jaggerDie Gabel hätte ich glatt für eine Marathon SL gehalten, also luftgefedert  -  was ist es denn für eine?

Es ist eine Marathon S von 2003 ... keine Luft, alles Stahl

Percy


----------



## Don Trailo (6. August 2005)

kodak schrieb:
			
		

> ... nachdem ich mich durchgekaempft habe auch mal meines zum zerfleischen ... Gewicht ist nicht nett aber ich wollte Stahl ... also Stahlfedern und Stahlrahmen ... liege bei 11,6 kg ... freue mich ueber jede Kritik/Anregung



hy 
loveley steel   sehr schönes handjob    ausser < sattel und bar ends..   >
 die gabel passt perfekt und 11.6 kg für ein teil das eine menge aushält finde ich o.k!!
 viel spass damit


----------



## T!mon (6. August 2005)

bachmayeah schrieb:
			
		

> 1620 zzgl Versand.



Das ist aber nicht neu, oder?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. August 2005)

@ Kodak: Bist Du sicher mit den 11,6 kg? Der Cove Rahmen ist doch auch nicht so besonders leicht. Ok, Du hast eine kleine Rahmengröße.

Wie auch immer: Bis auf die Barends, die aber wie ich weiß saubequem sind, find ich es sehr gelungen!   Die Marzocchi hätte ich auch gerne gehabt, hab sie aber leider nur noch in grau und mit 105 mm Fw gefunden.

Gruß      Geisterfahrer


----------



## Wave (6. August 2005)

bachmayeah schrieb:
			
		

> Dank Ebay recht günstig geschossen:
> 
> 
> 
> komplett XTR, Crosslink SL, Thomson; alles in Allem recht leicht



CrossMAX meinst du


----------



## bachmayeah (6. August 2005)

sorry ja crossmax; wie kam ich auf crosslink? wohl im suff! 
und:
nee! nicht neu; das wäre ja zu arg gewesen; war wohl n team ersatzrad und kam dementsprechend wenig zum einsatz; zumindest fährt es sich wie neu...kann ihc heute nach 95km "radeln" sagen


----------



## Don Trailo (6. August 2005)

HY HIER NOCH KENS EL FUEGO  
ein freund aus u.s.a
ich finds gelungen, die kurbel hat doch was.....


----------



## Maggo (7. August 2005)

ist zwar weitestgehend von der stange, bleibt aber nicht für immer so:


----------



## karstb (7. August 2005)

Der Hintergrund harmoniert farblich excellent mit dem Beik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (7. August 2005)

karstb schrieb:
			
		

> Der Hintergrund harmoniert farblich excellent mit dem Beik



der anstrich is wahrscheinl. die neue tarnfarbe fürs amerikansiche militär für den fall dass die ma das ruhrgebiet oder ähnl. regionen besetzen wollen


----------



## meiner-einer (8. August 2005)

Oh mann!.. ich bekomm bei dem S..§$%&..ßwetter hier bald Depressionen!!
wenigstens sind die ersten Fotos da:
Aber bitte keine Belehrungen bzgl. der Sitzposition, das passt so, basta!


----------



## Sahnie (8. August 2005)

Das ist eine astreine american position aus dem Triabereich. Aufsatz dran und gut.


----------



## toschi (8. August 2005)

meiner-einer schrieb:
			
		

> ...wenigstens sind die ersten Fotos da:
> Aber bitte keine Belehrungen bzgl. der Sitzposition, das passt so, basta!


Hmm, sieht irgendwie nach nem zu langem Oberrohr für deine Größe aus, scheint nen ziemlich langen Radstand zu haben der Hobel und ärger Dich nicht über das Wetter, zum Bike putzen langts allemal


----------



## meiner-einer (8. August 2005)

jep, 
ist eigentlich etwas zu lang! Aber den Vorbau will ich nicht kürzer, sonst wirds zu nervös. Und da ich zu 90% RR fahre, bin ich die gestreckte und vorlastige Sitzposition gewöhnt und brauche das auch so. Einziger Nachteil ist, dass durch die hohe Last auf dem VR Abfahrten auf losem Kies oder Sand kitzliger sind. 
Aber bergauf gehts dafür wie auf Schienen!  


> ärger Dich nicht über das Wetter, zum Bike putzen langts allemal


..die sind ja schon alle sauber..!! 

aber juhuu, am Wochenende wirds besser!!

Grüsse vom meiner-einer


----------



## roadrunner_gs (8. August 2005)

meiner-einer schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> Aber bitte keine Belehrungen bzgl. der Sitzposition, das passt so, basta!



Auf jeden Fall schreit die Sattelreling "Knack-und-ab".


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (9. August 2005)

So nun mal mein Bike, nach dem sich doch wieder einiges geändert hat.
Habe es zwar schon im Leichtbauforum gepostet, doch ich will es euch hier auch nicht vorenthalten!


----------



## Eintopf (10. August 2005)

M.E.C.Hammer schrieb:
			
		

> So nun mal mein Bike, nach dem sich doch wieder einiges geändert hat.
> Habe es zwar schon im Leichtbauforum gepostet, doch ich will es euch hier auch nicht vorenthalten!




Feines Teil!  

Wie sind denn so die Trigger im Vergleich zu Shimano XTR-Rapidfire?

Gruß
Eintopf


----------



## Nihil Baxter (10. August 2005)

Habe nach 4 Monaten mein Element endlich aufgebaut, und möchte es auch mal zum besten geben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!t (10. August 2005)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> Habe nach 4 Monaten mein Element endlich aufgebaut, und möchte es auch mal zum besten geben...




richtig geil !
irgendwann hab ich sowas auch


----------



## fab1o (10. August 2005)

FlatterAugust schrieb:
			
		

> ......
> 
> @ Olllli
> Die Spacer bleiben!
> gruzBAM




geiler Hobel! weiter so


----------



## uphillking (10. August 2005)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> Habe nach 4 Monaten mein Element endlich aufgebaut, und möchte es auch mal zum besten geben...



Ne RS Reba in schwarz würde optisch viel besser passen. Ansonsten TOP !


----------



## Running Man (10. August 2005)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> Habe nach 4 Monaten mein Element endlich aufgebaut, und möchte es auch mal zum besten geben...



Einfach nur geil! Das Teil passt in jeder Hinsicht!   


Nochwas: 

Ist es eigentlich sooooooooooooooo schwer den Bilderlink beim Antworten/Zitieren zu löschen? Auch wenn die Bikes noch so schön sind, aber das braucht wirklich  niemand...


Gruß, Running


----------



## metulsky (11. August 2005)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> Habe nach 4 Monaten mein Element endlich aufgebaut, und möchte es auch mal zum besten geben...




wirklich wunderschoenes rad ! schoen schlicht und ohne schnoerkel.

gewicht ?

gruesse

sven


----------



## cuperino (11. August 2005)

so nun möchte ich auch mein ganz persönliches cc kunstwerk vorstellen. ich muss sagen, dass ich schon einige sehr sehr schöne räder gesehen habe, die ich mir auch in meiner garage gut vorstellen könnte!!!  

nun aber zu meinem. ich hoffe, dass es nicht zu alt für diesen thread ist, aber es gaht ja um das persönliche cc kunstwerk, daher!!! ok das bike ist in die jahre gekommen, ich muss aber sagen, dass es mich bisher noch nicht in stich gelassen hat und ich sehr gut mit klar komm. ausserdem ist es relativ leicht und bisher absolut stabil!!! ich bin auch schon neue bikes gefahren und konnte keinen wirklichen vorteil fest stellen, kann aber natürlich auch gut sein, dass dies an mir liegt   dafür habe ich wenigstens noch die org. ringle teile drauf und nicht die nachnbauten von sun ringle   
achja und noch was, ich weiß mittlerweilen ist es absolut verpöhnt, ich hatte und habe immer noch einen absoluten purple tick!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (11. August 2005)

cuperino schrieb:
			
		

> so nun möchte ich auch mein ganz persönliches cc kunstwerk vorstellen. ich muss sagen, dass ich schon einige sehr sehr schöne räder gesehen habe, die ich mir auch in meiner garage gut vorstellen könnte!!!
> 
> nun aber zu meinem. ich hoffe, dass es nicht zu alt für diesen thread ist, aber es gaht ja um das persönliche cc kunstwerk, daher!!! ok das bike ist in die jahre gekommen, ich muss aber sagen, dass es mich bisher noch nicht in stich gelassen hat und ich sehr gut mit klar komm. ausserdem ist es relativ leicht und bisher absolut stabil!!! ich bin auch schon neue bikes gefahren und konnte keinen wirklichen vorteil fest stellen, kann aber natürlich auch gut sein, dass dies an mir liegt   dafür habe ich wenigstens noch die org. ringle teile drauf und nicht die nachnbauten von sun ringle
> achja und noch was, ich weiß mittlerweilen ist es absolut verpöhnt, ich hatte und habe immer noch einen absoluten purple tick!!!




tja ich mag klassiker über alles, aber rot  purple blau
 schon ein wenig ordinär


----------



## powderJO (11. August 2005)

cuperino schrieb:
			
		

> so nun möchte ich auch mein ganz persönliches cc kunstwerk vorstellen.




ja spinn i denn oder bin i wirklich gerade erblindet ...


----------



## Nihil Baxter (11. August 2005)

metulsky schrieb:
			
		

> wirklich wunderschoenes rad ! schoen schlicht und ohne schnoerkel.
> 
> gewicht ?
> 
> ...


 Das Gewicht beträgt 11,4 Kilo. Da ist aber noch was drin. Grosses Potential sehe ich bei den Laufrädern, da die 08/15 Mavic 223 nicht gerade leicht sind. Zusammen mit leichten Schläuchen könnte man dann evtl. unter 11 Kilo kommen...


----------



## cuperino (11. August 2005)

naja dieses blauer king steuersatz mit purpel ringle war schon gewollt, was ich ehrlich sagen muss, die rote ac stört mich schon lange, allerdings nur wegen der farbe, den sie ist schweine stabil!!! und mittlerweilen auch die gelbe judy. aber das war damals halt die SL!!! na aber ne schwarze fork und endlich mal ne purple kooka oder caramba kurbel finden, dann wär es nicht so schlimm!!! jedenfalls für mich nicht!!!


----------



## Baxx (11. August 2005)

cuperino schrieb:
			
		

> die rote ac stört mich schon lange, allerdings nur wegen der farbe, den sie ist schweine stabil!!! und mittlerweilen auch die gelbe judy. aber das war damals halt die SL!!! na aber ne schwarze fork und endlich mal ne purple kooka oder caramba kurbel finden, dann wär es nicht so schlimm!!! jedenfalls für mich nicht!!!



Jup, ohne die roten und gelben Parts würde es mir auch gefallen  .


----------



## ghostbiker33 (12. August 2005)

RobBj123 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich genug Kohle hätte war das mein Bike...


arbeiten und das reichlich


----------



## Don Trailo (12. August 2005)

cuperino schrieb:
			
		

> naja dieses blauer king steuersatz mit purpel ringle war schon gewollt, was ich ehrlich sagen muss, die rote ac stört mich schon lange, allerdings nur wegen der farbe, den sie ist schweine stabil!!! und mittlerweilen auch die gelbe judy. aber das war damals halt die SL!!! na aber ne schwarze fork und endlich mal ne purple kooka oder caramba kurbel finden, dann wär es nicht so schlimm!!! jedenfalls für mich nicht!!!



lass di kurbel doch purple eloxieren und ne schwarze sid vorne... würde ins gesamtbild passen!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. August 2005)

also protest gegen die bunte kiste!
da hab ich aber gehörig was auszusetzen!!!

1. die hintere Nabe gehört gefälligst Purple!!!
2. Kettenstebenschutz in Rahmenfarbe bzw. Purple
3. Kurbeln in Purple bitte, deine Exemplare bitte gegen Versandkostenerstattung an mich weiterleiten!
4. ja, Judy anders einfärben!

Gruß, Stefan 

EDIT: Tune Kurbeln im purple kämen sicher extremst geil an der Bude!


----------



## cuperino (12. August 2005)

schwarze sid??? auf einer seite ja anderen falls??? hmm?? ich halte nicht wirklich viel von diesen luft geschichten und man hört auch nicht wirklich viel gutes oder????  
die kurbel in purple wäre schön! ich kenne leider keinen eloxierbetrieb bei mir in der nähe, wo ich sowas machen lassen könnte ansonsten, den ich finde die AC mit dem eingefrästen Fachwerk sehr schön!!!
@lord
wie soll ich das verstehen gegen versandkostenerstattung an dich????
mit der hinteren nabe hast du recht und wenn ich eine gescheite super eight in purple finde, würde die sogar meine laut knatternde alte hügi vertreiben, obwohl die perfekt läuft!!!
tja ne tune big foot ist mir persönlich ein wenig zu schmal bei dem rahmen!!!
den kettenstrebenschutz will ich schon ewig ändern aber...............


----------



## pepper.at (13. August 2005)

Hier meins. Halt nen schwarzes Fully. Meiner Meinung nach voll Alpen tauglich. Gewicht 11,8 KG. Euere Meinungen ?

Bild - 1 
Bild - 2 
Bild - 3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pevloc (13. August 2005)

@pepper: DOch, gefällt mir sehr gut. Besonders Die silbernen Sram und Magura Komponenten rocken!

Mit Flatbar und BarEnds wird das Bike auch voll CC-tauglich und besteht den Test!


----------



## Running Man (13. August 2005)

pepper.at schrieb:
			
		

> Hier meins. Halt nen schwarzes Fully. Meiner Meinung nach voll Alpen tauglich. Gewicht 11,8 KG. Euere Meinungen ?



Sehr schönes Bike! Auch ohne Flatbar, Bar Ends etc...

Ist die XT Kurbel lackiert , eloxiert o. dgl. ? Sieht jedenfalls gut aus. 


Gruß, Running


----------



## pepper.at (13. August 2005)

Kurbel ist per Airbrush lackiert. Zuerst auf Arbeit Glasgeperlt, dann Grundiert, dann schwarz drauf, dann paar mal mit Klarlack drüber. Hält bisher super. Man kann es auch sehr schnell anschleifen, neu lacken, falls mal nen dicker stein kratzt oder dergleichen.

Flatbar wollt ich kein. Barends schon, hatte ich vorher auch, aber an dem lenker muss ich mir erst passende Aluhüllsen fertigen. Dann evtl.

Danke jedenfalls fürs Lob bisher.

Nächste Woche kommt noch der "American Classic" Steuersatz und die "Ultra Clamp" Sattelklemme drauf. Dann sollts das erstmal gewesen sein.

Mich wunders das ihr euch nett über die klingel oder die kabelverlegung des trittsensors auslast.


----------



## Toni172 (13. August 2005)

schöne Bikes gibt es hier   

so hier mal meins. Ich hoffe das geht noch unter CC durch. Ob es ein Kunstwerk ist, liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Mir gefällt es   und alles selbst aufgebaut.   








Grüße Toni


----------



## IGGY (13. August 2005)

Schönes Trek. Schreib mal einen Fahrtest. Mich würde interessieren ob es sehr wippt ohne zu blockieren. Was kostet sowas denn?


----------



## pepper.at (13. August 2005)

wippen tut da nix wenn man es ordentlich einstellt. fahre das teil ja schon seit 3 monaten. kosten. mhh ist nen trek fuel ex 7 gewesen. habs halt teil für teil umgebaut und meinem bruder aus dem anderen zeug ein bike zusammen gebaut.


----------



## schweffl (14. August 2005)

Hi,

da will ich mein Scalpel  mit den neusten Updates auch mal einstellen.
- SRAM X.0 Schaltwerk
- SRAM X.0 Drehgriffe
- XT-Umwerfer (ich finde der passt besser zum X.0 wie mein XTR)
- Specialized Flaschenhalter
- Eigenbau Carbon Mudgurad (48 gr.)


Bevor sich jetzt einige über die schlechte Verlegung der Züge auslassen, sobald ich mein Service-Kit für die Magura habe werden die Bremsleitungen und hier inmsbesondere die Verlegung und die Länge optimiert. Kommt Zeit kommt Rat und was noch viel wichtiger ist Geld. 

In naher Zukunft sind noch geplant ein EigthyAid Besuch für meine Lefty, Wave-Scheiben für die Marta und eine andere Kurbelgarnitur, wobei ich hier zwischen der FSA Afterburner und der Truvativ Stylo Team hin und her gerissen bin.


----------



## toschi (14. August 2005)

pepper.at schrieb:
			
		

> ...Mich wunders das ihr euch nett über die klingel oder die kabelverlegung des trittsensors auslast.   ...


*...die Spacer müssen raus    , und den Vorbau negativ und dann noch die Spacer raus und...*


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. August 2005)

schweffl schrieb:
			
		

> - XT-Umwerfer (ich finde der passt besser zum X.0 wie mein XTR)



DAS verstehe wer will!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schweffl (14. August 2005)

Hi Lord,

das bezieht auf die Optik und ist selbstverständlich reine Ansichtssache.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. August 2005)

schweffl schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Lord,
> 
> das bezieht auf die Optik und ist selbstverständlich reine Ansichtssache.




DANN ist es erst recht sinnFREI! 

Gruß, Stefan
...no offense intented


----------



## Tante_Uschi (14. August 2005)

Toni172 schrieb:
			
		

> schöne Bikes gibt es hier
> 
> so hier mal meins. Ich hoffe das geht noch unter CC durch. Ob es ein Kunstwerk ist, liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Mir gefällt es   und alles selbst aufgebaut.
> 
> ...


Schön!


----------



## Toni172 (15. August 2005)

@*holger*
Danke


@all
irgendwie ist die Resonanz ja sehr gering. Noch nicht mal niedergemacht wird das gute Stück.  

Kritik und Anregungen sind erwünscht. Was denkt Ihr denn wieviel es wohl wiegen wird. Ich habe leider noch keine Waage.   Ich tippe mal so auf knapp unter 12 Kg also 11,999 Kg. Oder ??


----------



## mrwulf (15. August 2005)

Toni172 schrieb:
			
		

> @*holger*
> Danke
> 
> 
> ...




An dem Bike gibts nix zum runtermachen, is doch schön gemacht!

Naja, Gewicht is immer so ne Sache, ich denke es wird aber über 12kg wiegen, alleine die Gabel is schon ziemlich schwer. 
Gesamtgewicht is ja eh nicht so wichtig, hauptsache die Laufräder sind schön leicht.

Grüße...


----------



## pepper.at (15. August 2005)

@Toni: schönes Teil das Cube. Gefällt mir sehr gut. Gewicht weiss ich nicht so genau, aber denke auch so knapp über 12kg wird es sein. Lass es doch mal im Bikeshop um die ecke wiegen. Aber der vor mir sagte ja, haubtsache räder sind schön leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (15. August 2005)

Toni172 schrieb:
			
		

> schöne Bikes gibt es hier
> 
> so hier mal meins. Ich hoffe das geht noch unter CC durch. Ob es ein Kunstwerk ist, liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Mir gefällt es   und alles selbst aufgebaut.


Hey Toni,
ein sehr stimmiges Bike - ich muss sagen - daumen hoch    
Endlich mal ein individuelles AMS und nicht von der Stange.
Sieht echt geil aus   

mfg benni


----------



## DaHype (15. August 2005)

pepper.at schrieb:
			
		

> Hier meins. Halt nen schwarzes Fully. Meiner Meinung nach voll Alpen tauglich. Gewicht 11,8 KG. Euere Meinungen ?
> 
> Bild - 1
> Bild - 2
> Bild - 3



geilomat!


----------



## Toni172 (15. August 2005)

mrwulf schrieb:
			
		

> An dem Bike gibts nix zum runtermachen, is doch schön gemacht!
> Gesamtgewicht is ja eh nicht so wichtig, hauptsache die Laufräder sind schön leicht.



Das sind sie. 1490g ohne Felgenband.


----------



## Gorth (15. August 2005)

Also ich denke auch eher dass es sich irgendwo zwischen 12,5 und 13kg einpendeln wird.
Das ist doch eine Julie oder? Und die MZ wird auch so um die 2 kg wiegen, denke ich..
Ändert aber níchts daran dass es sehr nett aussieht.


----------



## Seiffer (15. August 2005)

@pepper.at
*Mjamm*   Leckeres Bike. Treks sind einfach schön... (Aber der Rahmen hält biel zu lang *g*)

@toni172

Alleine wegen der Gabel gibts den Daumen nach oben   *g* mein Vorgängermodell ist zwar auch kein Leichtgewicht, dafür aber die Zuverlässigkeit in Person. Warum greift man denn beim Eigenbau auf Cube, gabs da einen besonderen Grund? Normalerweise sind die doch nur im Komplettkauf unschlagbar (das impliziert keinerlei Abwertung, rein informativ...)


----------



## Redking (16. August 2005)

Hier ist mein Bike!


----------



## Toni172 (16. August 2005)

Gorth schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich denke auch eher dass es sich irgendwo zwischen 12,5 und 13kg einpendeln wird.
> Das ist doch eine Julie oder? Und die MZ wird auch so um die 2 kg wiegen, denke ich..
> Ändert aber níchts daran dass es sehr nett aussieht.


da muss ich DIr wieder sprechen. Die MZ wiegt ungekürzt 1700g. Ist doch ne Marathon SL und keine MX Pro


----------



## Toni172 (16. August 2005)

Seiffer schrieb:
			
		

> @toni172
> Alleine wegen der Gabel gibts den Daumen nach oben   *g* mein Vorgängermodell ist zwar auch kein Leichtgewicht, dafür aber die Zuverlässigkeit in Person. Warum greift man denn beim Eigenbau auf Cube, gabs da einen besonderen Grund? Normalerweise sind die doch nur im Komplettkauf unschlagbar (das impliziert keinerlei Abwertung, rein informativ...)



@seiffer
Danke.
Ich habe das Rahmenset inkl. Skareb Comp, Sattelstütze Pro-Version, Vorbau und Steuersatz, und MAnitou QRL Dämpfer (der wurde nach defekt gegen das 2005er Radium Modell getauscht) für 825,- bekommen. Für die Skareb hatte ich verwendung im Bike meiner Frau somit fand ich das Angebot recht verlockend.  
Außerdem sieht es verdammt gut aus und der Hinterbau ist auch nicht der schlechteste. Und für ein geiles Rocky hat die Kohle nicht gereicht.  
Einzige Änderung wird im Winter noch die Bremse und die SHifter und das Schaltwerk. Bei der Schaltung kommt als Schaltwerk das X.9 drann und vorne die X.0 GripShift. BEi der Bremse weis ich noch nicht so ganz. Vermutlich die Avid Juicy 7.


----------



## Running Man (16. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist mein Bike!



Bis auf die Pedale sehr sexy... 

Gruß, Running


----------



## proscher (16. August 2005)

Das Mercury wieder aufgebaut. 
Die Spacer sind nur übergangsweise drauf, da die Gabel wieder in den Pfadfinder kommt, wenn Er denn wieder da ist.
Muss mal schauen, was ich dann für ne Gabel ins Mercury verbaue.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## |tV|Azrael (16. August 2005)

Hier habe ich mein Rad ja schonmal vorgestellt. Da aber Kommentare, wie


			
				Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> besorg dir mal nen satz anständige pedale.





			
				Syncros schrieb:
			
		

> Genau!
> Und mach endlich die Aufkleber von der Gabel ab.
> 
> Ansonsten





			
				Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> spar lieber auf ne richtige Gabel...
> 
> @Syncros
> Jepp





			
				derMichi schrieb:
			
		

> [...]@|tV|Azrael
> Für das Foto hätte ich mir wenigstens die Mühe gemacht den Kettenstrebenschutz mal zu richten...





			
				Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> und den winkel der bar ends untersuchen und korrigieren!
> 
> Gruß, Stefan





			
				CassandraComplx schrieb:
			
		

> ..und dann kommt auch noch die Style-Polizei und dreht dir den Vorbau rum
> 
> Gruss
> Sascha





			
				roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Und nimmt gleichzeitig noch den Spritzschutz vorne sowie den Spacer ueberm Vorbau mit.


und


			
				roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Ja eben: Den Spacer unter den Vorbau und dafür den Vorbau umdrehen und schon ist die Style-Polizei für das Erste zufrieden.


gekommen sind, habe ich ein bisschen dran rumgeschraubt.
Es gibt jetzt

Vernünftige Pedale,
einen stylesicher montierten Vorbau,
zweckmässig eingestellte Hörnchen,
abmontierten Spritzschutz (allerdings nur für's Foto  ) und
einen so gut, wie es diese seltsam geformten Kettenstreben zulassen, montierten Kettenstrebenschutz.
Es gibt nicht

eine neue Gabel, denn die montierte ist super, und
abgeknibbelte Aufkleber. Wenn mir versichert wird, dass ich die bei German-A auch nachbestellen kann (-> kann ja mal sein, dass ich due Gabel irgendwann verkaufen möchte), dann kommt das auch noch dran

So sah das Rad vorher aus (Anklicken der Bilder führt zu vergrösserter Darstellung):


​
und so jetzt:


​
Man beachte das beachtliche Wachstum des Weines 

Ich hoffe, es gefällt jetzt besser 

Gruss,
Azrael


----------



## Gorth (16. August 2005)

Feg mal da durch und stell dann ein neues Foto rein, wie sieht das denn aus? 


Schönes Rad btw!


----------



## Redking (16. August 2005)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> Bis auf die Pedale sehr sexy...
> 
> Gruß, Running



Was gibt's denn daran auszusetzen???
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hast du etwas gegen die Farbe?

Gruß
REDKING


----------



## Schrommski (16. August 2005)

|tV|Azrael schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt nicht
> 
> [*]abgeknibbelte Aufkleber. Wenn mir versichert wird, dass ich die bei German-A auch nachbestellen kann (-> kann ja mal sein, dass ich due Gabel irgendwann verkaufen möchte), dann kommt das auch noch dran[/list]



Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das einen Unterschied macht ob da Aufkleber dran sind oder nicht, wenn du die Gabel verkaufen willst. Außerdem kann man die mit Sicherheit nachbestellen. 

Und nochwas:

DIESE GABEL WIRST DU GEFÄLLIGST NIE NIE NIE VERKAUFEN!
Was besseres wirst du eh nicht finden!


----------



## Running Man (16. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Was gibt's denn daran auszusetzen???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich mag den "Typ" Pedale nicht an einem CC-Bike.  Wenn du damit klarkommst ist es in Ordnung. 

Gruß, Running


----------



## roadrunner_gs (16. August 2005)

|tV|Azrael schrieb:
			
		

> [(...)
> und so jetzt:
> 
> 
> ...



 Sogar die Reifenaufschrift richtig ausgerichtet!
Das gibt ein Extra-Bienchen in das Muttiheft!


----------



## Northern lite (16. August 2005)

aber leider ist das Ventil nicht unter der Reifenschrift (dort wo es hingehört)


----------



## zaskar76 (16. August 2005)

na spitze, nen vorbau mit negativem winkel aber dafür nen spacer mehr unter`m vorbau als vorher mit dem geraden... diese logik hier werde ich wohl nie verstehen(und fahre weiter vorbauten mit leicht positivem winkel ohne spacer  )...


----------



## schweffl (16. August 2005)

Hi roadrunner_gs,

was hast du denn da für eine Kurbelgarnitur verbaut(Truvativ ...)? Die würde mir für mein Scalpel auch sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## |tV|Azrael (16. August 2005)

Syncros schrieb:
			
		

> [...]DIESE GABEL WIRST DU GEFÄLLIGST NIE NIE NIE VERKAUFEN!
> Was besseres wirst du eh nicht finden!


Keine Panik. Davon bin ich z.Zt. weit entfernt. Mal sehen, vielleicht fange ich morgen an, zu knibbeln 



			
				roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Sogar die Reifenaufschrift richtig ausgerichtet!
> Das gibt ein Extra-Bienchen in das Muttiheft!


Danke, danke. Vielleicht werde ich ja mal als Produktfotograf für Bikes entdeckt. Man beachte auch die exakt waagerechte Position der Kurbel  . . . 



			
				Northern lite schrieb:
			
		

> aber leider ist das Ventil nicht unter der Reifenschrift (dort wo es hingehört)


Hm, das wird beim nächsten Reifenwechsel gefixt. Versprochen  .



			
				zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> na spitze, nen vorbau mit negativem winkel aber dafür nen spacer mehr unter`m vorbau als vorher mit dem geraden... diese logik hier werde ich wohl nie verstehen(und fahre weiter vorbauten mit leicht positivem winkel ohne spacer  )...


Das hat wirklich nur (naja, was heist "nur"?) optische Gründe. Ansonsten ist das sinnfrei, das gebe ich zu . . . 

Gruss,
Azrael


----------



## Einheimischer (16. August 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> na spitze, nen vorbau mit negativem winkel aber dafür nen spacer mehr unter`m vorbau als vorher mit dem geraden... diese logik hier werde ich wohl nie verstehen(und fahre weiter vorbauten mit leicht positivem winkel ohne spacer  )...





			
				|tV|Azrael schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat wirklich nur (naja, was heist "nur"?) optische Gründe. Ansonsten ist das sinnfrei, das gebe ich zu . . .



Nicht nur, denn so bleibt der Schaft länger und die Gabel lässt sich besser wiederverkaufen (ja, ich weiss du willst sie nicht verkaufen) und dass es besser aussieht, sieht man ja.

Schönes Bike übrigens - bis auf die Gabel  

Grüße.


----------



## zaskar76 (16. August 2005)

|tV|Azrael schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat wirklich nur (naja, was heist "nur"?) optische Gründe. Ansonsten ist das sinnfrei, das gebe ich zu . . .
> 
> Gruss,
> Azrael



ui, wenn spacertürme neuerdings hier als chic gelten könnte ich mal nen paar zaskar`s meiner freundin posten


----------



## biketunE (16. August 2005)

So dann als Einstieg gleich mal ein Photo von meinem Teil:


----------



## roadrunner_gs (16. August 2005)

Northern lite schrieb:
			
		

> aber leider ist das Ventil nicht unter der Reifenschrift (dort wo es hingehört)



Jetzt wo du es sagst: Das gibt dann doch einen Tadel, da die Ventile an beiden Reifen unterschiedlich ausgerichtet sind und nicht unter der Aufschrift.   

Die Kurbel an meinem Rad ist ein Shimano FC-M950 mit einem T.A. Specialites 64/104mm-Stern.


----------



## starKI (17. August 2005)

@biketunE
Sehr schönes Teil. Gibts an sich fast nichts auszusetzen. Nur die Marta an der Sid vielleicht. Aber ich weiß ja nicht, wie schwer du bist (bei meinem Gewicht könnt ich mir die Kombination durchaus vorstellen).

Wo wir grad bei Simplons sind, hier meins nochmal (ich hatte es ja schonmal im Thread, allerdings sind jetzt die Kritikpunkte von damals weg: Kettenstrebenschutz nicht mehr rot, Cantisockel hinten ab und Ventile nicht mehr gelb; außerdem sind auch nen paar neue Teile dran: XLC-Barends, Duraflite Carbon Lenker, 11-32-XT Kassette, Specialized Rib Cages). Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ich bei den Fotos nicht unbedingt auf Kurbel- und Reifenstellung geachtet habe.













StarKI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri5 (17. August 2005)

It's official: Ich hasse diesen Thread!

Mann, was fuern schoenes Simplon! Schoen aufgebaut!
  

Kleinigkeit faellt mir bei mir selbst auf: Kurbelsets in schwarz/silber (egal ob Kurbel oder Kettenblaetter) gefallen mir viel besser wir komplett silber oder ganz schwarz. Und die Kombination aus beidem ist wohl sogar zeitloser.


----------



## hügelflitzer (17. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen   











Grüße aus WOB 

Dirk


----------



## superduc (17. August 2005)

Selbst gebraten?

Edith sagt: Habs grad gesehen im Single-Speed-Fred! Super!


----------



## phiro (17. August 2005)

@starki

das mittlere Bild ist sicher aus Seiffen oder   

funktioniert das Geschoss jetzt wieder richtig (muss die Woche mal noch die Züge und Hüllen tauschen)

auf jedenfall: schönes Bike und nett aufgebaut


----------



## the BRAIN (17. August 2005)

mein Altbestand vom letzten Jahr!   
mittlerweile sind schwarz-graue Hutchinson Python und Ritchey Pro V4 Pedale drauf.


----------



## starKI (17. August 2005)

phiro schrieb:
			
		

> das mittlere Bild ist sicher aus Seiffen oder


Richtig, so schön dreckig würd ichs selbst nicht kriegen, wenn ichs mit Schlamm übergießen würde. Funktionieren tuts auch wieder (nen funktionierender Umwerfer is schon was andres   ).

StarKI


----------



## IGGY (17. August 2005)

@ theBRAIN Tolles Rad    Was kostet sowas? Hätte ich auch Spaß dran


----------



## munchin Monster (17. August 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> @ theBRAIN Tolles Rad    Was kostet sowas? Hätte ich auch Spaß dran



Ein paar tausender mehr als jedes andere Fahrrad mit vergleichbarer Performance... 
man zahlt also schön für die Marke... ^^


----------



## Maze1001 (17. August 2005)

eine frage: warum fahrt ihr alle mit schönen leichtbau-teilen und dann mit scheibenbremsen??? zb die avid-v-brakes sind leichter und packen auch wunderbar, außerdem hat man nich so schnell son nerviges schleifen...


----------



## Priester (17. August 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Ein paar tausender mehr als jedes andere Fahrrad mit vergleichbarer Performance...



...und genau welches Rad mit vergleichbarer Performance meinst du?



			
				AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> man zahlt also schön für die Marke... ^^



Spaßeshalber würde mich mal interessieren, was du so für dein Cube ausgegeben hast... dann könnte man mal diskutieren, inwiefern sich da CD preislich tatsächlich abhebt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank´n Furter (17. August 2005)

the BRAIN schrieb:
			
		

> mein Altbestand vom letzten Jahr!
> mittlerweile sind schwarz-graue Hutchinson Python und Ritchey Pro V4 Pedale drauf.



Das Radl ist farblich sehr gut abgestimmt. Sieht echt gut aus!   
Was wiegt es denn?




...


----------



## the BRAIN (17. August 2005)

@Frank´n Furter
Danke für die Loorbeeren!  
Gewicht 10,2kg

@AcIDrIdEr
Den Preis kann ich gar nicht sagen, aber die Performance ist schon nicht schlecht. Vor allem die Lefty ist genial, obwohl ich immer gesagt habe, dass mir die nicht auf's Bike kommt!  

Auf der anderen Seite würde ich den Rahmen und die Gabel gerne verkaufen, da es eigentlich nur ind er Garage rum steht, und dazu ist es wirklich zu schade!?


----------



## Frank´n Furter (17. August 2005)

the BRAIN schrieb:
			
		

> @Frank´n Furter
> Danke für die Loorbeeren!
> Gewicht 10,2kg
> 
> ...




Wenn ich nicht schon ein Scalpel hätte, wäre ich interessiert.   








...


----------



## Endorfin (17. August 2005)

So nu ich auch ma`.
Zwar nich sehr schön, aber schlicht.


----------



## Baxx (17. August 2005)

Endorfin schrieb:
			
		

> Zwar nich sehr schön, aber schlicht.



Sieht doch nett aus. Leider von der falschen Seite fotografiert  . Was ist das für eine Gabel? Und die Barends - selber durchlöchert?


----------



## munchin Monster (17. August 2005)

Priester schrieb:
			
		

> Spaßeshalber würde mich mal interessieren, was du so für dein Cube ausgegeben hast...



Ursprünglich hat's mal 700 euro gekostet mit ner Rock Shox Judy TT und deore parts. Dann hab ich das zählen aufgehört...


----------



## BEAVER (17. August 2005)

@ Hügelflitzer
mhmm, meine Lieblingsfarbe


----------



## Priester (17. August 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Ursprünglich hat's mal 700 euro gekostet mit ner Rock Shox Judy TT und deore parts. Dann hab ich das zählen aufgehört...



...mit Dt swiss xr4.1 - hügi 240s natürlich! So, so... dann gratuliere ich Dir selbstverständlich zu deinem Superschnäppchen, wußte nicht, daß man bei einem Cube für so 'nen Preis schon einen Top-LRS mitbekommt; für das Geld gibt's tatsächlich kein (neues) CD...    

Hmm, insofern scheint wohl dein Argument (was den Preis betrifft) berechtigt...


----------



## Quantic (18. August 2005)

@ Hügelflitzer

das nenn ich mal ein Kunstwerk, selbstgemacht statt nur gekauft!

und die Farbe gefällt mir auch richtig gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (18. August 2005)

hab' mal gekuckt, was mein hasenstall noch so an krimskrams hergibt... das ganze an einen sx02 geschraubt und das ist das ergebnis...

ein putziger kleiner silberpfeil...  





gruss mike


----------



## Endorfin (18. August 2005)

@ Baxx
Ist eine SID. Barends sind Ritcheys und von 100 g auf 73 runtergelöchert.


----------



## munchin Monster (18. August 2005)

Priester schrieb:
			
		

> ...mit Dt swiss xr4.1 - hügi 240s natürlich! So, so... dann gratuliere ich Dir selbstverständlich zu deinem Superschnäppchen, wußte nicht, daß man bei einem Cube für so 'nen Preis schon einen Top-LRS mitbekommt; für das Geld gibt's tatsächlich kein (neues) CD...
> 
> Hmm, insofern scheint wohl dein Argument (was den Preis betrifft) berechtigt...



Der war natürlich nicht dabei. dabei waren irgendwelche zac19 felgen rofl


----------



## polo (18. August 2005)

- cd mag ich nicht
- ein golf mit porschemotor bleibt ein golf 
+ hügelflitzer: bis auf die flasche wunderschön! farblich erinnert der rahmen sehr an meinen alten brodie expresso in müllmannorange 
+ endorfin: wirklich wunderbar schlicht und schick!


----------



## Jackass1987 (19. August 2005)

Hallo,

will mal hier wieder mein "Schüler-Bike" posten : 


























Was haltet ihr davon ? Suche mittlerweile Krampfhaft Möglichkeiten es noch zu verbesser. So bin ich zum Beispiel mit dem Gewicht noch nicht ganz einverstanden. Eig wiegt es mit allen Krimskrams nämlich mehr als 10 kg. Ca. 10,05 kg denke ich. Wo kann ich noch sparen und was kann ich generell noch verbessern? 

Freu mich über eure Kritik 

Mfg Jackass


----------



## munchin Monster (19. August 2005)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

>



Es fragt sich natürlich wieviel Geld du ausgeben möchtest für weiteres Gewichtstuning.

Leichtere Reifen: Continental Supersonic - einfach mal auf die Herstellerseite schauen und Gewichte checken. Fragt sich halt ob du das auch fahren möchtest   

Lenker und Vorbau könntest du gegen Syntace auswechseln (40g gespart ca.)
Titanschrauben rein in den Vorbau und es sind wieder ein paar Gramm mehr.

Eigentlich kann man sagen passt das Bike so wie es da ist...das Feintuning kostet viel Geld und bringt im Vergleich wenig.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.

mfg benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pepper.at (19. August 2005)

du kannst 40-50g beim steuersatz sparen falls deiner echt 130 wiegt. will meinen gerade selbst wechseln und habe einen von american classic gekauft. 80g das ding. kostet um die 30. also relativ billig 40-50g gespart.


----------



## starKI (19. August 2005)

Bei den Barends gehen auch noch 30 g mit XLC-Team-Barends (meine 56 g). Vor allem kosten die nicht viel. Allerdings brauchst du dann auch Bar-Plugs, da der Lenker von Ritchey die XLC-Klemmung nicht aushält (mein WCS-Lenker war jewdenfalls Schrott). Und das sind dann auch wieder paar Gramm mehr. Und ich weiß nicht, ob die Syntace Bur-Plugs überhaupt in den Ritchey Lenker passen. Bei meinem Bike (auch Schülerbike ...) siehts im Moment so aus: Syntace Duraflite Carbon Lenker, Syntace Bar Plugs und XLC Barends. Spart ggü. dir ca. 30g. Aber Syntace-Vorbau würd ich an deiner Stelle nicht machen. Weil deiner sieht mir nach 120 mm aus und da ist der F99 erstens auch nicht mehr so leicht und zweitens hab ich beim Vorbau schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit den Syntace Gewichtsangaben gemacht (15 g mehr als angegeben   )

StarKI


----------



## munchin Monster (19. August 2005)

starKI schrieb:
			
		

> Bei meinem Bike (auch Schülerbike ...) siehts im Moment so aus: Syntace Duraflite Carbon Lenker, Syntace Bar Plugs und XLC Barends. Spart ggü. dir ca. 30g. Aber Syntace-Vorbau würd ich an deiner Stelle nicht machen.


Ich fahr auch den Duraflite Lenker mit den Bar Plugs aber der Syntace Vorbau ist doch nicht schlecht... naja   
Der is doch leichter als der Ritchey WCS wenn ich mich nich irre.

Naja von 10,00kg kann ich nur träumen. Bei mir sinds ca. 11,3kg mit V-Brakes   Aber hab halt nen scheiss Rahmen.

mfg benni


----------



## munchin Monster (19. August 2005)

Syntace F99 Details:

Längen & Gewichte (Stahlschrauben Serie)   
  75mm: 95g   
  90mm: 99g   
  105mm: 106g   
  120mm: 109g   
  135mm: 112g   

  Längen & Gewichte (Titanschrauben Option)   
  75mm: 87g   
  90mm: 91g   
  105mm: 98g   
  120mm: 101g   
  135mm: 104g   

Hau den Flaschenhalter weg und mach nen Tune Wasserträger hin.
Das leder vom SLR abziehen bringt auch noch ein paar Gramm ich kenne Leute die machen sowas ^^


----------



## starKI (19. August 2005)

Der Vorbau bringt also wahnsinnige 1g, mit Titanschrauben 9g (und das ist auch nicht grad billig). Wenn ich sehe, dass mein Syntace mehr wiegt als angegeben, dann würd ich das an seiner Stelle lassen.
Aber Schluss jetzT, wir kommen grad wieder vom Thema ab ...

StarKI


----------



## munchin Monster (19. August 2005)

Hat uns unser Glückskind eigentlich schon gesagt was er für das 'leichter machen' seines Bikes überhaupt auf den Tisch legen will (an Geld)?

Ansonsten würde ich mal vorschlagen XTR Kurbeln oder alternativ Carbonkurbeln (geschmackssache).

Desweiteren einen AX-Phoenix Sattel von AX-Lightness (aus dem schönen Wolfsbach im Frankenländle) Gewicht 43 bis 55g bei ca. 400 (mit Initialien).
Oder gleich eine Kombi aus Sattel und Sattelstütze ab 97g   

Alternativ würde ich noch den TUNE SPEEDNEEDLE vorschlagen - der wiegt so um die 100g und ist preislich noch verschmerzbar...


----------



## kdanny1 (19. August 2005)

hi..

also der steuersatz wär durch einen amclassic zu ersetzen ja..
griffe gibts von scott (foam) um 10 euro und gut 20gramm leichter
schalthebel ist geschmacksache..leichter ist gripshift...xo oder sachs
würd die xt kurbel tauschen...gefällt mir farblich nicht...und es gibt wesentlich leichtere...(kommt auf die finanzen drauf an..)
ein  xtr schaltwerk bringt 50 gramm und wertet das bike noch auf
pedale gibts von exustar mit 207 gramm..
top ist  ne dura ace kassette -100gramm
bei die reifen ist  natürlich auch noch was drinn...(maxxis..)
die barends würd ich weglassen...
alles geschmacksache...ansich ein schönes (und mit den bremsen) auch leichtes bike...  

lg


----------



## roadrunner_gs (19. August 2005)

Steuersatz: Cane Creek ZS-22, 71-73g (ohne Kappe, Kralle, Schraube).
Kurbel: Da muss eine schwarze ran, keine Disskusion! 
Ansonsten: Warum noch leichter? Ist doch sehr gut so.


----------



## chri5 (19. August 2005)

Naaa! Der Kontrast schwarz/silber ist viel schoener als schwarz/schwarz oder silber/silber, ausserdem passts gut zum Schaltwerk.
Ich find den Bock perfekt, wuerde versuchen ihn vielleicht noch auf knapp 9,5kg druecken.


----------



## olafcm (19. August 2005)

starKI schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings brauchst du dann auch Bar-Plugs, da der Lenker von Ritchey die XLC-Klemmung nicht aushält (mein WCS-Lenker war jewdenfalls Schrott).



stimmt das, dass der lenker bricht? kann das noch jemand bestätigen und welche barplugs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## starKI (19. August 2005)

Also jedenfalls hats nicht nur mich erwischt. Nen Kumpel von mir hat sich bei derselben Kombination auch den Lenker geschrottet (und das war kein superleichter Ritchey WCS). Und jetzt kommt nicht: "Zu fest angezogen". Die XLC-Barends sind mit Drehmomentschlüssel mit 6 Nm festgezogen gewesen (drauf steht: 7-9 Nm). Bei weniger als 6 Nm verrutschen die Barends. Hatte auch keine Stürze damit. Also irgendwie scheint die Klemmung nicht besonders gut für den Lenker zu sein. OK, kann in bestimmten Kombinationen sicherlich gutgehen. Aber ich würds nicht mehr machen, nachdem mein Lenker 5 cm seitlich eingerissen ist.

StarKI


----------



## Joscha (20. August 2005)

"Schüler-Bike" ....

du fährst mit dem schlitten zur schule? wo liegt da der sinn.... mit sonnenm bike zur schule zufahren son rad gehört innen wald 

frage nur reiner neugier....


----------



## fab1o (20. August 2005)

Joscha schrieb:
			
		

> "Schüler-Bike" ....
> 
> du fährst mit dem schlitten zur schule? wo liegt da der sinn.... mit sonnenm bike zur schule zufahren son rad gehört innen wald
> 
> frage nur reiner neugier....



Schülerbike steht wohl eher für Schülerbudget!

wer mit sowas zur Schule fährt ist selber Schuld... es sei denn er geht auf eine Sportschule (zB. in Scuol im Engadin, dort gehört biken zum Schulstoff, ausserdem gibts dort wohl keine Dorfgangs oder so...  )


----------



## roadrunner_gs (20. August 2005)

cedi schrieb:
			
		

> Schülerbike steht wohl eher für Schülerbudget!
> 
> wer mit sowas zur Schule fährt ist selber Schuld... es sei denn er geht auf eine Sportschule (zB. in Scuol im Engadin, dort gehört biken zum Schulstoff, ausserdem gibts dort wohl keine Dorfgangs oder so...  )



Es gibt auch Situationen, da hat man bis zur Schule durchaus >15km zurückzulegen. Wenn du das gerne mit dem Hollandrad machst: Nur zu.


----------



## BiermannFreund (20. August 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt auch Situationen, da hat man bis zur Schule durchaus >15km zurückzulegen. Wenn du das gerne mit dem Hollandrad machst: Nur zu.



Ich würde *NIEMALS* mit nem Rad das mehr wert ist als 500 zur schule fahren *G* selbst, wenn ich mein Rad in nen abgeschlossenen Keller stellen könnte net.
Da rennen immer n paar Idioten rum die neidisch sind und mal eben etwas kaputt machen, mitnehmen oder gleich alles wegschleppen.


----------



## FeierFox (20. August 2005)

Ich bin hin und wieder auch mit meinem MTB zu Schule gefahren. Angeschlossen hab ich es aber mit 1x Trelock (diese dicken Dinger), 1x Abus Bügelschloss und 1x Dickes Panzerkabelschloss ala Trelock. Da gabs nichts mehr was man hätte klauen können.


----------



## _stalker_ (20. August 2005)

race_king schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin hin und wieder auch mit meinem MTB zu Schule gefahren. Angeschlossen hab ich es aber mit 1x Trelock (diese dicken Dinger), 1x Abus Bügelschloss und 1x Dickes Panzerkabelschloss ala Trelock. Da gabs nichts mehr was man hätte klauen können.



mit dem richtigen werkzeug kann man immer irgendwas abschrauben... (oder hast du lenker/vorbau/sattel etc. mitangeschlossen?)
mir wär das zu heikel...


----------



## Deleted 8297 (20. August 2005)

Das Bike muß ja garnicht mal geklaut werden. Es richt doch auch Vandalismus.


----------



## FeierFox (20. August 2005)

_stalker_ schrieb:
			
		

> oder hast du lenker/vorbau/sattel etc. mitangeschlossen?



Das Stevens M6 ist ein Einrad, deshalb brauch ich mir um Lenker und Sattel keine Sorgen zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (20. August 2005)

Hallo,

meld mich mal wieder zu Wort. Die Sache mit dem Steuersatz ist mir auch schon durch den Kopf gegangen. Der Ritchey scheint ja wirklich sauschwer zu sein. Schon die untere Lagerschale wiegt 30 gramm Meint ihr das da noch 50 gramm drin sind ? Was kostet sowas normalerweise beim Radhändler zu wechseln ? Hab das ganze Spezial-Werkzeug net!



> Naaa! Der Kontrast schwarz/silber ist viel schoener als schwarz/schwarz oder silber/silber, ausserdem passts gut zum Schaltwerk.
> Ich find den Bock perfekt, wuerde versuchen ihn vielleicht noch auf knapp 9,5kg druecken.



genauso seh ich das auch 

Desweiteren ist an dem Bike jetzt nur ein einfacher Flaschenhalter dran. Der wiegt knapp 60gramm  Gibs da leichtere alternativen die vernünftiger Aussehen und gut funktionieren? von Tune halte ich nix ! 

Dann fehlen mir aber immernoch 400 gramm. Wo soll ich die noch abbauen ? Will mich wie gesagt nicht in extreme Unkosten stürzen weils eig auch sinnlos is es noch leichter zu machen.

Schülerbike eig nur deswegen weil ich selber noch Schüler bin. Für den Schulweg kommt das Bike natürlich nicht in Frage. Für die 5km zur Schule hab ich ja meinen 2005er Skoda Fabia Kombi 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Deleted 8297 (20. August 2005)

Der Specialized Rib Cage wiegt etwa 40g oder drunter, sieht gut aus (it´s glaub ich auch in schwarz mit blauem Gummi?!). Steuersätze die leichter sind (du hast einen semiintegrierten?) FSA Orbit Z, Cane Creek ZS22, Tioga No Stack. Der FSA kostet ca. 50, die beiden anderen 25. Der Tausch beim Händler wurde mir mal für 15 angeboten, o die dir dann aber ohne Weiteres den mitgebrachten Steuersatz eibaun? Ansonsten kannste im Handel nochmal locker 50% für den Steuersatz drauf rechnen. Für das Geld kannste dir dann auch lockcer das Werkzeug kaufen, bei Bike-Components ist das am güstigsten.


----------



## bachmayeah (21. August 2005)

so hier nochmal meins...
hab endlich mal alles auf mich eingestellt also bremsen sattel und co. alles schoen sauber gemacht und brav eingefettet. und die hässlichen Barends abgemacht auhc wenn sie ab und an recht nützlich waren...aber was bringts wenn die Hände einschlafen.
wer mal demnächst andere Griffe und/oder Handschuhe probieren.
Bewertbar, größer und noch mehr in meiner Gallerie .


----------



## Wave (21. August 2005)

das nenn ich ein schickesn Cross-Country Rad


----------



## mario17 (22. August 2005)

Hi
Ich möchte hier kurz mein " Scott " Leichtbau CC-Bike vorstellen.
Das Gewicht beträgt ungefähr 9 kg.


----------



## cluso (22. August 2005)

Servus,

dank dem Sommer 2005 habe ich mal Zeit gefunden aktuelle Bilder meines Serottas zu machen. Ich denke die vielen Änderungen rechtfertigen ein Bilder-Update:








Änderungen seit letztem Mal:

Tune Stütze + Schnellspanner
Neue Speedplay Frog Pedale
Umstieg von Sram auf XTR
geschaltet wird mit Rocket Trigger
Neuer Flaschenhalter 
Neue Kettenblätter für die XTR-Kurbel
*(Danke an Carsten von Pulcro für den super Service).*  

Und jetzt legt los mit der Kritik 


Gruß

cluso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (22. August 2005)

bachmayeah schrieb:
			
		

> so hier nochmal meins...
> hab endlich mal alles auf mich eingestellt also bremsen sattel und co. alles schoen sauber gemacht und brav eingefettet. und die hässlichen Barends abgemacht auhc wenn sie ab und an recht nützlich waren...aber was bringts wenn die Hände einschlafen.
> wer mal demnächst andere Griffe und/oder Handschuhe probieren.
> Bewertbar, größer und noch mehr [/IMG]



hi henning. seit wann auf nem cc bock unterwegs ? wusst ich ja noch gar ned. sauber


ciao Lucas 

PS: feines v10 haste da. is des demo mittlerweile untern hammer gekommen


----------



## mikeonbike (22. August 2005)

mario17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Ich möchte hier kurz mein " Scott " Leichtbau CC-Bike vorstellen.
> Das Gewicht beträgt ungefähr 9 kg.



uiii - wie putzig - ein sachs plasma...   die sind mir früher reihenweise weggebrochen (überwiegend bei hoher belastung in steigungen). wusste gar nicht, dass es die noch gibt... 

die coda-kurbel ist aber nicht wirklich dein ernst??? 

gruss mike


----------



## zaskar76 (22. August 2005)

mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> die coda-kurbel ist aber nicht wirklich dein ernst???
> 
> gruss mike



die coda-kurbeln Können verdammt gut sein wenn man kein montagsmodell erwischt hat... auch wenn es von diesen "montagsmodellen" viele gibt die öfter mal aufplatzen, aber wenn nicht sind es sehr leichte und steife kurbeln...


----------



## kdanny1 (22. August 2005)

mario17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Ich möchte hier kurz mein " Scott " Leichtbau CC-Bike vorstellen.
> Das Gewicht beträgt ungefähr 9 kg.


gibts da auch ne teileliste dazu...?

lg


----------



## Northern lite (22. August 2005)

vor allem, was für ein Rahmen ist das?? Denn ein echtes Scott ist es keinesfalls....


----------



## Maze1001 (22. August 2005)

zu der frage wegen der bar ends: ich hab auch n carbon-lenker und bar ends. allerdings ist der an den enden verstärkt, drum brauchte ich keine barplugs. aber mir kam auch zu ohren, dass der lenker da schnell ma den geist aufgibt...


----------



## mikeonbike (23. August 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> die coda-kurbeln Können verdammt gut sein wenn man kein montagsmodell erwischt hat... auch wenn es von diesen "montagsmodellen" viele gibt die öfter mal aufplatzen, aber wenn nicht sind es sehr leichte und steife kurbeln...



uiii, dann war die linke coda kurbel wohl bloss ein montagsmodell, die da so ziemlich mittig gebrochen ist...   

nicht, dass ich nicht schon andere demolierte kurbeln gesehen hätte, aber richtig mittig gebrochen, und zwar nicht an der innenlager oder pedalaufnahme, habe ich ansonsten live noch keine erlebt...

gruss mike


----------



## zaskar76 (23. August 2005)

naja, was ich meinte das die kurbeln öfter mal an den verklebungen der beiden hälften auseinander gegangen sind... haben sich schon menge leute drüber aufgeregt das sowas bei kurbeln für über 1300DM passiert ist


----------



## mario17 (23. August 2005)

Teileliste zum "Scott"  

Alle Angabe sind in Gramm.
Komponente 	           Hersteller 	                      Gewicht

Rahmen 	                     Scott 	                       1500
Gabel 	                       Rock Shox SID 	             1200
Schaltwerk 	             Plasma 	                       195
Werfer 	                       Plasma 	                         140
Schalthebel 	             Sachs 	                        150
Kassette 	              XT 	                          250
Kette 	                       Shimano 	                         300
Kurbel + Lager+KB         CODA 	                             700
Steuerlager 	             Chris King 	                  99
Vorbau 	                      Acor 	                          150
Lenker 	                       CODA 	                         140
Griffe                 	         Moosgummi 	                  20
Nokon 	                       Züge 	                          160
Bremsen Avid  	                          370
Bremshebel 	             Avid 	                         140
Sattelstütze 	             Tune Starkes Stück  	   230
Sattel 	                        Selle Italia SLR                  130
Schnellspanner  	    Tune AC16+17 	            58
Sattel Schnellspanner 	  Tune 	                               17
Reifen 	                        Racing Ralph Vo+Hi 	      950
Schlauch 	Eclipse Tubelesskit A126U Vo + Hi 	240
Räder 	DT Hügi 240, DT Revolution, Mavic X517 	     1430
Pedale 	                       Shimano 747 	                400

	Summe 	8969  (gewichte sind nur teilweise selbst gewogen)

  Natürlich ist es ein original "SCOTT" bike   

Das Schaltwerk hätte ich schon längst abgeschraub (hat schon ein grosses Spiel), wenn ich einen günstigen Ersatz mit gleichem Gewicht gefunden hätte.


----------



## schoenw (24. August 2005)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> will mal hier wieder mein "Schüler-Bike" posten :



jawohl, das ist mal ein Radl!!! Wunderbar, eigentlich fast nicht zu toppen. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007 (24. August 2005)

hier mal meins


----------



## chri5 (24. August 2005)

^
Das Teil ist ja mal echt geschuettelt und nicht geruehrt!

Sieht Klasse aus!


----------



## Fat_Tony (24. August 2005)

007 schrieb:
			
		

> hier mal meins



Das sieht mal hammer aus, aber was ist das genau für eine Gabel?


----------



## 007 (24. August 2005)

das is ne PACE RC31


----------



## cuperino (24. August 2005)

das simplon sieht wirklich klasse aus. ich verlieb mich irgendwie immer mehr in diesen rahmen!!! viellicht muss mein klassiker doch mal weichen und schau mich mal nach so nem netten teil. kann mir mal einer sagen, wo man ein par anbieter im netz für die bikes finden kann??? wollte mich mal preistechnisch erkunndigen. gibt vielleicht günstige adressen???


----------



## pepper.at (24. August 2005)

das simplon gefällt mich auch sehr sehr gut    !!


----------



## lugggas (24. August 2005)

simplon  einfach richtig geil!!!

@jackass: deins natürlich auch, weißt ja schon dass ich es geil finde 


Lucas


----------



## Seiffer (24. August 2005)

Das Simplon kann ja fast gegen einen DB 5 (Goldfinger...) als Bond-Fahrzeug angehen. 

Geil.


----------



## _stalker_ (25. August 2005)

was wiegt denn das schöne simplon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007 (25. August 2005)

Danke für die Komplimente!

Gewicht dürfte so um die 8,3kg bis 8,5kg sein.


----------



## Cannathon (25. August 2005)

Ich habe es zwar schon mal gepostet (ist aber schon sooo lange her), nun mit dem letzten Reifen und Bremsen (Hope Mono Mini) Upgrade :











Die Bremsen kommen heute abend aber schon wieder ab und machen Platz für Hope Mono M4 Bremsen.  Die Hope Mono Mini kommt am nächsten Custom Aufbau dran ...  

Hier schon mal ein paar Fakten zum nächsten Aufbau (Bilder folgen sobald fertig):

 Rahmen :  Cannondale Optimo F1000sl Team SoBe  
 Gabel :  Fox Float RLC 100 mm Custom 
Felgen :  Mavic CrossMax XL Disc  
 Naben :  Mavic CrossMax XL Disc  
 Speichen :  Mavic CrossMax XL Disc 
Reifen :  Michelin XCR Dry UST, 26 x 2.0" 
 Pedalen :  Shimano ???
 Tretkurbeln :  XTR Hollowtech II 
 Kette :  XT 
 Kassette :  XT, 11-32  
 Tretlager :  XTR Hollowtech II 
 Umwerfer :  XT 
 Schaltwerk :  SRAM X-0 
 Schalthebel :  SRAM X-0 
 Lenker : Easton EC90sl Carbon 
 Vorbau :  Easton MG60 Magnesium
 Steursatz :  Acros AH-15 reduce  
Bremsen :  Hope Mono Mini 
 Bremshebel :  Hope Mono Mini
Sattel :  Fi'zi:k Gobi 
 Sattelstütze :  Easton EC90 Carbon

So, jetzt mal erst weiter mit dem custom Aufbau ...   

Gruss,

Cannathon


----------



## Sahnie (25. August 2005)

Eine weiße Sattelstütze würde mir noch gut gefallen. Aber pulvern lassen? Ob man da den richtigen Durchmesser hinbekommt? Und zum kaufen kenne ich keine. Ansonsten super.


----------



## Cromm (25. August 2005)

Cannathon schrieb:
			
		

> Tretkurbeln :  XTR Hollowtech II ... Tretlager :  XTR Hollowtech II



??? Wo ist denn die XTR ??? (Die RaceFace sieht sowie so besser aus).


----------



## Cannathon (25. August 2005)

Hallo Cromm,

Also das blau/weiße Bike ist ein F3000sl mit Race Face Kurbeln und "noch" Mono Mini Bremsen.

Ich bin aber zur Zeit dabei, ein zweites custom Cannondale aufzubauen, ein F1000sl mit XTR Hollowtech II.  Die Mono Mini geht dann am F1000sl und am F3000sl kommt eine Mono M4 Bremse.

Die Bilder des F1000sl mit XTR sind aber noch nicht gemacht weil das Bike sich noch im Aufbau befindet.

Gruss,

Cannathon


----------



## headbug (25. August 2005)

Wow, geile farben..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fat_Tony (25. August 2005)

Cannathon schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe es zwar schon mal gepostet (ist aber schon sooo lange her), nun mit dem letzten Reifen und Bremsen (Hope Mono Mini) Upgrade :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Von der Farbe und der Farbabstimmung her mal eines der geilsten Bikes hier   ....


----------



## cluso (25. August 2005)

Cannathon schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe es zwar schon mal gepostet (ist aber schon sooo lange her), nun mit dem letzten Reifen und Bremsen (Hope Mono Mini) Upgrade :
> 
> Die Bremsen kommen heute abend aber schon wieder ab und machen Platz für Hope Mono M4 Bremsen.  Die Hope Mono Mini kommt am nächsten Custom Aufbau dran ...
> 
> ...



Superstyling!!!

Aber eine winzige Kritik: Spacer über Vorbau entfernen  dann 1+ mit *

Gruß


----------



## cluso (25. August 2005)

007 schrieb:
			
		

> hier mal meins




Tja schwarz halt.

Schon edel aufgebaut, ich kann aber keine schwarzen Räder mehr sehen (aber ist ja nicht deine Schuld).

Gruß

cluso


----------



## Priester (25. August 2005)

Cannathon schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe es zwar schon mal gepostet (ist aber schon sooo lange her), nun mit dem letzten Reifen und Bremsen (Hope Mono Mini) Upgrade :
> 
> 
> 
> Cannathon



Hmm, die weiß-blaue Lackierung des CD ist ja klasse (und gehört mit dem SoBe-grün deines im Aufbau befindlichen zu den schönsten paint-jobs von CD...)... aber bitte, welcher Teufel hat dich geritten, aus beiden Rahmen die Headshok rauszuhauen und diese mit 'ner Teleskop zu verunstalten? Ich werd's aber eh nicht verstehn...


----------



## 007 (26. August 2005)

cluso

Ja, deswegen musste auch ein neuer Rennradrahmen her mit anderer Farbe!!


----------



## checky (26. August 2005)

BOAh wie Markengeil hier einige sind :kotz:

hier gibts einige sehr schöne & wie ich finde auch durchgestyltere Bikes als das von Cannathon (nix gegen Dich oder Dein Bike, ich finds auch schön), aber solange kein großes Label drauf steht interessiert es kaum jemanden. 
Armseelig das ist


----------



## Cromm (26. August 2005)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> BOAh wie Markengeil hier einige sind :kotz:
> ...solange kein großes Label drauf steht interessiert es kaum jemanden.
> Armseelig das ist



Hm, nenn mir doch mal ein paar "NoLogo"-Hersteller/Entwickler, deren Produkte kompatibel, qualitativ gut, funktionell, haltbar, leicht, preiswert, schön designed und relativ schnell und unkompliziert ersetzbar sind???
Ein Hersteller der diese Anforderungen erfüllt, avanciert doch zwangsläufig zum "Big-Label".
Was ist "bestaunenswert" an einem Bike, dessen Komponenten oben genannte Anforderungen nicht erfüllen? Einem Bike dem man ansieht, daß sein Besitzer mehr Geld für "Marken"-Joints und "Marken"-Bier ausgegeben hat?

Die meisten hier, haben für jedes einzelne dieser Labels lange sparen müssen. Das zeigt wieviel "Herzblut" in den Bikes steckt. Das wollte man in einem "Crosscountry-Kunstwerke"-Thread sehen.


----------



## Cromm (26. August 2005)

Nochwas: In deinem Fotoalbum sind doch ebenfalls Rotwild, RacaFace und "Konsorten" mehrfach vertreten. Was paßt dir an deinen Markenprodukten nicht?


----------



## Cannathon (26. August 2005)

Priester schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, die weiß-blaue Lackierung des CD ist ja klasse (und gehört mit dem SoBe-grün deines im Aufbau befindlichen zu den schönsten paint-jobs von CD...)... aber bitte, welcher Teufel hat dich geritten, aus beiden Rahmen die Headshok rauszuhauen und diese mit 'ner Teleskop zu verunstalten? Ich werd's aber eh nicht verstehn...



Hi Priester,

Ich finde beide CD Lackierungen auch mit den schönsten, die CD je gemacht hat, vor allem liebe ich die Optik und Verarbeitung der CD Hardtail Rahmen (CAAD5 und Optimo).

Was mich zu diesem custom Aufbau animiert hat ?  Hmm, also erstens habe ich die Rahmen als "Rahmen ohne Gabel" auf eBay ersteigert, dann ist mein Kumpel zufällig "Fox Racing Shox" Distributor für Belgien, Holland und Luxemburg. Da er selbst nicht zum Fahren kommt, braucht er jemand, der seine Produkte testet, das bin ich. So erhalte ich die Fox Gabeln "kostenlos".
Ich würde wahrscheinlich nie soviel Geld ausgeben für 'ne Fox, nichts gegen die Gabel, sie ist echt TOP, nur das Geld investiere ich lieber in meinem Haus.

Um CHECKY zu beantworten würde ich einfach sagen, dass ich über den besagten Freund an den meisten Teile seeehr günstig ran komme, ich gestalte seinen Produktenkatalog und er besorgt mir was ich für mein Hobby benötige, so kommen beide sehr günstig davon ab.   

Gruss an alle,

Cannathon


----------



## checky (26. August 2005)

Um himmels Willen, nicht auf den Schlips getreten fühlen.
Ich habe rein garnix gegen Markenprodukte, finde es aber armseelig, das sehr schöne & mit viel Liebe aufgebaute Räder die kein großes Label draufpappen haben teilweise ignoriert werden & keiner ein Wort drüber verliert. 
Kaum kommt ein Großlabeliges daher bei dem 2, 3 Teile entsprechend den Rahmenfarben geändert wurden so ist es ein total geiles & über alles schönes Bike.
Wollte hier aber keine Diskussion deswegen starten.

P.S. nicht alle Bilder in meinem Album zeigen meine eigenen Teile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (26. August 2005)

Cromm schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, nenn mir doch mal ein paar "NoLogo"-Hersteller/Entwickler, deren Produkte kompatibel, qualitativ gut, funktionell, haltbar, leicht, preiswert, schön designed und relativ schnell und unkompliziert ersetzbar sind???
> Ein Hersteller der diese Anforderungen erfüllt, avanciert doch zwangsläufig zum "Big-Label".
> Was ist "bestaunenswert" an einem Bike, dessen Komponenten oben genannte Anforderungen nicht erfüllen? Einem Bike dem man ansieht, daß sein Besitzer mehr Geld für "Marken"-Joints und "Marken"-Bier ausgegeben hat?
> 
> Die meisten hier, haben für jedes einzelne dieser Labels lange sparen müssen. Das zeigt wieviel "Herzblut" in den Bikes steckt. Das wollte man in einem "Crosscountry-Kunstwerke"-Thread sehen.



ihr habt euch vielleicht beide nicht besonders gut ausgedrückt... ich fahr mittlerweile lange genug bike, um zu wissen, dass die räder der sogenannten big-label hersteller keinen deut besser sind als die no-label hersteller - das ist die traurige wahrheit... und hierbei nehme ich erstmal nur auf rahmen bezug... den ausstattungstechnisch kriegst du bei den labels für dein geld deutlich weniger...  

bemerkenswert an dem cannondale ist eigentlich tatsächlich nur die in rahmenfarbe lackierte fox... das hat was   

schön designed ist in deiner auflistung vielleicht die einige eigenschaft, die den no-label herstellern abgeht -  ansonsten würde ich sagen: "kompatibel, qualitativ gut, funktionell, haltbar, leicht, preiswert und relativ schnell und unkompliziert ersetzbar sind???" trifft gerade auf die no-label hersteller zu... 

klar, markenbikes sind schön, aber nach einem jahr renneinsatz schau'n die räder genau so fertig und abge****t aus, wie ein gleichwertig ausgestattetes  no-label rad...

damit wir im thema bleiben - noch a bild'sche von meinem prince... der rahmen hat im letzten jahr nach intensiven einsatz seinen geist aufgegeben...   





gruss mike, der auch schon ein carbon-rad auf dem gewissen hat...


----------



## cluso (26. August 2005)

@007

so sieht die Sache schon besser aus  

@checky

tja die Markenhörigkeit (besonders wenn diese auf Bike und MB passiert) ist schon sehr hoch hier.

Aber sind wir nicht aus diesem Alter raus 


Gruß

cluso


----------



## schweffl (26. August 2005)

Hi,

für alle Interessierten, bei CD kann man sein Rahmen jederzeit frisch lackieren lassen in nahezu allen jemals erschienenen Modellvarianten. Ich meine, bin mir aber nicht sicher, der Preis liegt bei ca. 180 Euro.

Das ist meines Erachtens auch ein super Service.


----------



## Knax (26. August 2005)

mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> damit wir im thema bleiben - noch a bild'sche von meinem prince... der rahmen hat im letzten jahr nach intensiven einsatz seinen geist aufgegeben...


...das arme principia    wie hast du das hinbekommen...vielleicht kann ich meins ja davor bewahren   
mfg
Knax


----------



## mikeonbike (26. August 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...das arme principia    wie hast du das hinbekommen...vielleicht kann ich meins ja davor bewahren
> mfg
> Knax



ja, ich fand's auch traurig... hat den hinterbau verzogen... zuerst dachte ich, das hinterrad wäre nicht mittig eingespeicht, hat sich aber leider als trugschluss herausgestellt...


----------



## Hugo (26. August 2005)

schweffl schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> für alle Interessierten, bei CD kann man sein Rahmen jederzeit frisch lackieren lassen in nahezu allen jemals erschienenen Modellvarianten. Ich meine, bin mir aber nicht sicher, der Preis liegt bei ca. 180 Euro.
> 
> Das ist meines Erachtens auch ein super Service.



der service is an und für isch gut, nur is das lackiern um einiges teurer...soll die gabel mit lackiert werden(und gerade bei fatty und co bietet es sich an) können auch schonma 500 mit porto und verpackung drauf gehn(lassen näml. nicht in D lackiern)
und das wiederum is ne ganze menge geld für das man beinahe n neuen "label"-rahmen bekommt


----------



## Schafschützer (27. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

bevor ich mein Rad oute, das CD von Cannathon hat so was bayrisches.

Aber jetzt mein Rad:





Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel, Sattelstütze, Reifen, Schläuche, Griffe, Pedale, Kette in nur 5 Monaten getauscht   .


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## dkiki (27. August 2005)

das stevens hat schon was, sieht schon geil aus.
würd die barends abba im gleichen winkel wie den vorbau anbringen.
dome


----------



## Haferstroh (27. August 2005)

Guckt euch mein Gestell mal noch an bevor ich es umbauen werde! Bremsen, Vorbau, Barends, Griffe, Sattelstütze, Kassette, und Federgabel kommen neu. Vielleicht auch sogar der Rahmen, aber ich bring irgendwie nicht übers Herz, aber 2 Bikes kann ich mir nicht leisten    Achtung, es ist noch eine bunte Mischung ausrangierter Rennreifen drauf die ich jetzt damit noch im Training runterradiere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cannathon (27. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

So, der persönliche Aufbau vom F1000sl SoBe Rahmen ist soweit fertig :











Das war's ...

Gruss,

Cannathon


PS :  Ansonsten ist das Bike NIE im Haus


----------



## dkiki (27. August 2005)

wo ist denn die lefty/headshock gabel?? ich finds mit na typischen cannondale gabel einfach geiler, sonst top.
dome


----------



## Cannathon (27. August 2005)

dkiki schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist denn die lefty/headshock gabel?? ich finds mit na typischen cannondale gabel einfach geiler, sonst top.
> dome



Hi dkiki,

Hab' den Rahmen einzel gekauft, die Fox teste ich für Fox Benelux, deswegen ist keine CD Gabel dran.

Gruss,

Cannathon


----------



## dkiki (27. August 2005)

trotzdem geil,
was wiegts denn so?


----------



## Cannathon (27. August 2005)

Puh ... was das wohl wiegen soll   
Da habe ich echt keine Ahnung, leider auch keine Wage hier zum wiegen


----------



## Eintopf (28. August 2005)

Feines Teil!

Mit einem anderen Sattel und evtl. mit Nokon-Schaltzügen wäre Dein Teil noch feiner.

Ich finde gerade ein CD ohne CD-Gabel irgendwie gut. Obwohl die Lefty technisch sehr gut ist.

Gruß
Eintopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (29. August 2005)

im augenblick hat es sich "ausgerohlofft´"   

hier mein quantec in der leichten variante. einige gramm sind draufgekommen:

* vueltas fehlen (feder gebrochen und nicht nachzubekommen   )
* wenn der twister ss sich im siebengebirge bewährt, kommen demnächst die maxxis 
* sid-casting neu (das originale, polierte blüht ohne ende, der schutzlack hält nicht auf der glatten oberfläche)
* aus optischen gründen habe ich die leichteren mmm-bikes-blätter gegen schwarze ta-blätter getauscht (44 und 30)

-->  im winter kommt endgültig der scandium-rahmen! dann sollten auch sub 7,5 kg drin sein


----------



## namelessRider (29. August 2005)

@adrenalin
Wahrscheinlich O.T., würd mich aber trotzdem interessieren:


			
				*adrenalin* schrieb:
			
		

> * vueltas fehlen (feder gebrochen und nicht nachzubekommen   )


Besteht nicht evt. die Möglichkeit Federn von z.B. Avid anzupassen? Die Nippel zum Einhängen sind doch an den Vueltas dran und wenn das Plastik-Federgehäuse weg ist ... Oder ist dann etwa der Gewichtsvorteil hin?


> * sid-casting neu (das originale, polierte blüht ohne ende, der schutzlack hält nicht auf der glatten oberfläche)


Hast dus mal mit Felgenlack aus dem Kfz-Zubehör probiert? Al-Felgen sind ja auch meist poliert. Dürfte dann natürlich nicht mehr hochglanzpoliert ausschauen, sondern eher 'ne matte Alu-Optik ergeben.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (29. August 2005)

*adrenalin* schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> * sid-casting neu (das originale, polierte blüht ohne ende, der schutzlack hält nicht auf der glatten oberfläche)
> (...)



Das wird checky aber freuen wenn er das hört.


----------



## rkersten (29. August 2005)

@*adrenalin* ... wie immer schick!   schön wenn man selber auch ein schickes Quantec im Keller zu stehen hat  ... und wie schon gesagt wenn du dir den Scandium zulegen willst meld dich vorher bei mir. Mein Quantec wird in nächster Zeit auch wieder etwas leichter, werds hier dann wieder posten ... in Planung: neuer Sattel und andere Kurbel


----------



## toschi (30. August 2005)

Haferstroh schrieb:
			
		

> Guckt euch mein Gestell mal noch an bevor ich es umbauen werde! Bremsen, Vorbau, Barends, Griffe, Sattelstütze, Kassette, und Federgabel kommen neu. Vielleicht auch sogar der Rahmen, aber ich bring irgendwie nicht übers Herz, aber 2 Bikes kann ich mir nicht leisten  Achtung, es ist noch eine bunte Mischung ausrangierter Rennreifen drauf die ich jetzt damit noch im Training runterradiere.


Irgendwie hatt's wohl keiner mitgekriegt aber ich meine das mit dem Rahmen solltest Du Dir noch mal überlegen, ist da irgendwo der Lack ab oder warum willst Du ihn tauschen ,
ist doch schon ziemlich kultig so'n Nicolai, find ich jedenfalls.


----------



## checky (30. August 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> > (...)
> > * sid-casting neu (das originale, polierte blüht ohne ende, der schutzlack hält nicht auf der glatten oberfläche)
> > (...)
> 
> ...




natürlich, ich habs ja direkt gesagt & wie immer hats keiner geglaubt, aber echt schön, dass es hier mal jemand schreibt & somit zugibt.
Auch hier nochma: schönes Bike.


----------



## [email protected] (30. August 2005)

Man könnte die Oberfläche anrauhen/kunstoffkugelstrahlen und Lack von Trucks benutzen oder das Casting in einen speziellen Eloxierbetrieb eloxieren lassen.Nicht so schnell aufgeben.


----------



## GlanDas (31. August 2005)




----------



## Owl Hollow (31. August 2005)

ja, wenn ich so viel Bier im Keller hätte, wär ich auch gut gelaunt   
happy trails


----------



## #easy# (31. August 2005)

Prost :kotz: upps war wohl doch zu viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (31. August 2005)

Owl Hollow schrieb:
			
		

> ja, wenn ich so viel Bier im Keller hätte, wär ich auch gut gelaunt
> happy trails



die hat alle mein vater geleert   
nächstesmal kommt nen foto mit besserem hintergrund b


----------



## RockHopper2809 (31. August 2005)

Habe leider kein besseres im Moment, die Reifen sehen in real besser aus, passen irgendwie zum Bike, wenn man sich dran gewöhnt.  Ist auch nicht mehr ganz aktuell 
Will nur endlich n 05er Rahmen haben  

Nächste Änderungen werden:
- entweder neuer Laufradsatz (der jetzige wiegt über 2kg)
oder 
- F99
- leichter Lenker (<120g)
- leichte Sattelstütze


----------



## RockHopper2809 (31. August 2005)

doppelpost.. bitte Löschen


----------



## Kendooo (31. August 2005)

Was stört dich denn an dem schönen Rahmen? Also ich hätt den gern...


----------



## Schafschützer (31. August 2005)

@ Kendooo

Der 05er Rahmen hat ein paar Gussets und die Bremsabstützung (Verstrebung) am hinteren Ausfallenden. Dafür knarzt er. Naja meiner zumindest.


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## ebf (31. August 2005)

Schafschützer schrieb:
			
		

> @ Kendooo
> 
> Der 05er Rahmen hat ein paar Gussets und die Bremsabstützung (Verstrebung) am hinteren Ausfallenden. Dafür knarzt er. Naja meiner zumindest.
> 
> ...




Die er aber in seinem Fall nicht bräuchte...
Mir gefällt der 04er auch besser als der aktuelle  

ebf


----------



## Fat_Tony (31. August 2005)

Ich fahre auch den 04er Rahmen (stelle vll. mal ein Bild rein, aber nur wenn sich was ändert...)und bin zufrieden mit dem. Sieht vorallem SUPER aus!


----------



## RockHopper2809 (31. August 2005)

Zufrieden bin ich mit dem 04er natürlich auch. (Auch wenn ich nicht weiß, was er in 21" wiegt).
Finde die Lackierung des 05ers nur ein bisschen schöner, sieht aggressiver aus.
Werde den 04er aber trotzdem behalten. Er fährt sich super (Rakete!  ) und ist  sehr steif wie ich finde.


----------



## superduc (1. September 2005)

Jetzt wollte ich mir den 05er Rahmen zum Vergleich auf der Stevens-Homepage ansehen und was muss ich feststellen - die haben schon die 06er Modelle online!  

Grüße

superduc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeierFox (1. September 2005)

Dann machst du aus der 6 in der Adressleiste eine 5 und schon hat man die 05 HP.


----------



## Schafschützer (1. September 2005)

Also da gefallen mir die 04er und 05er Rahmen doch noch besser.


MfG 

Schafschützer


----------



## RockHopper2809 (1. September 2005)

Mh.. nicht wirklich schön der 06er M8. Auch die anderen Rahmen finde ich von der Farbgebung eher langweilig.


----------



## Haferstroh (1. September 2005)

toschi schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie hatt's wohl keiner mitgekriegt aber ich meine das mit dem Rahmen solltest Du Dir noch mal überlegen, ist da irgendwo der Lack ab oder warum willst Du ihn tauschen ,
> ist doch schon ziemlich kultig so'n Nicolai, find ich jedenfalls.




Oh, danke daß meinem Rad auch einpaar Worte gewidmet werden   

Ich hab mich jetzt entschieden, den Rahmen trotz 1850 Gramm (!) doch zu behalten. Ich seh nicht ein jetzt einen Fernostrahmen zu fahren (ist ja alles ausgrereift, aber trotzdeeeem....), oder nochmal 1000 ausgeben für ein edles leichtes Nicht-Fernostprodukt. 

Da nehme ich die ca. 400 Gramm Übergewicht zugunsten der geilen Optik und des Beinahe-Kultfaktors in Kauf, werde es aber konsequent auf renntauglichen (!) Leichtbau trimmen    Damit werden immerhin rechnerische 10,3 Kilo möglich sein (jetzt schwere 11,irgendwas Kilo)


----------



## Hardraider (5. September 2005)

und noch nen Cannondale   

Grad umbauphase   

Bild 1 

Grüße


----------



## rkersten (5. September 2005)

Hardraider schrieb:
			
		

> und noch nen Cannondale
> 
> Grad umbauphase
> 
> ...



Schick, schick ... aber ein Link hätt's auch getan. Was ist das für eine Kurbel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardraider (5. September 2005)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> Schick, schick ... aber ein Link hätt's auch getan. Was ist das für eine Kurbel?



hättst ja nur auf einen klicken müssen *g*

Das sind Cannondale Px3 Kurbeln, werden aber durch Xt ersetzt.

Hoffe das morgen die neuen Teile ankommen   

grüße

EDIT: Sehe grade das ich ausversehen die gleichen Links gepostet habe, war keine absicht..


----------



## Speedfreak_L.E. (5. September 2005)

No Comment!!! Just a Smile  !


----------



## GlanDas (5. September 2005)

Das bike ist pervers   

aber es hat was


----------



## Thunderbird (5. September 2005)

Bis auf den Lenker:   

Thb


----------



## pepper.at (5. September 2005)

etwas porno das bike


----------



## mrwulf (6. September 2005)

Speedfreak_L.E. schrieb:
			
		

> No Comment!!! Just a Smile  !




@ Speedfreak_L.E.

Endlich mal wieder ein echtes Kunstwerk!!!!

Bitte das Bild noch mal deutlich größer posten, auf dem kleinen Postkartenformar erkennt man ja nix!!!


----------



## Speedfreak_L.E. (6. September 2005)

Moin Bikers,

@ King Fly

Isch sach nur Perversion liegt mir im Blut  

@ pepper.at

Jepp!!! Erspart den Gang zur Videothek.....    

@mrwulf

Rischtich, aber es nicht da um an der Wand zu baumeln. Ich kenne keine Gnade.......immer auf der Jagd....... nach Schlauchreifenfahrern (Rennsägen)    Die machsch platt....nicht immer aber immer öfter   





Mein Motto: Nur die besten sterben jung!


----------



## bikehumanumest (6. September 2005)

grad keine lust zum biken...zu warm draussen...also rumgeschraubt:

das hardtail mit der ausstattung für st.ingbert letzten sonntag,rechts gripshift mit sram xo,links sti...hat auch nicht jeder... das xtr schaltwerk hatte ich ja am tag vor dem rennen mittels aufschrauben eines teils, das man angeblich selbst nicht mehr zusammenschrauben kann(da fiel mir so ne feder entgegen...) vorübergehend entsorgt... 







joe (gleich kommt noch das fully)


----------



## bikehumanumest (6. September 2005)

tja hier das fully,damit der schöne rahmen nicht länger solo in der kartoffelstaude liegt, mit marta sl, die nach dem neustadt sandsturmdesaster wieder einigermaßen sauber geworden ist und der german answer, die nach dem austausch einiger kleinteile auch mal wieder gefahren werden soll.

noch nicht outdoor getestet, da das uralte xt innenlager einen (dampfstrahler!!!)schaden hat,deshalb wird gleich noch das tune lager+kurbeln aus dem bmc drangemacht, wenn ichs reinbekomme... rad hat jetzt so 10,5kg...hab keine richtige waage...

joe (fotos kommen gleich)


----------



## bikehumanumest (6. September 2005)

vor den rosen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (6. September 2005)

und halb in der tanne


----------



## cooperworks (6. September 2005)

Mein Stolz!


----------



## schweffl (6. September 2005)

Hi cooper,

dein wievieltes NRS ist das?


----------



## cooperworks (6. September 2005)

Mein erstes. Wieso?


----------



## Don Trailo (6. September 2005)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> dank dem Sommer 2005 habe ich mal Zeit gefunden aktuelle Bilder meines Serottas zu machen. Ich denke die vielen Änderungen rechtfertigen ein Bilder-Update:
> 
> ...



welch eine pracht!!  
 sehr schön  
 die kettenblätter sehen ja scharf aus auf der XTR
 auguri!!


----------



## chri5 (6. September 2005)

Speedfreak_L.E. schrieb:
			
		

> No Comment!!! Just a Smile  !




Sehr, sehr lecker!!!!


----------



## zymotique (6. September 2005)

Jetzt auch mal meins. Hat letzte Woche neue Bremsen bekommen,  (Barends liegen noch in der Küche rum), funktioniert sonst aber in der Kombination schon länger. Wurde jetzt mal für's Foto geputzt.


----------



## schweffl (6. September 2005)

Hi Cooper,

dann war es eine Verwechslung meinerseits.


----------



## toncoc (8. September 2005)

zymotique schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt auch mal meins. Hat letzte Woche neue Bremsen bekommen,  (Barends liegen noch in der Küche rum), funktioniert sonst aber in der Kombination schon länger. Wurde jetzt mal für's Foto geputzt.



Einwandfrei 
Bitte noch ne Teileliste.
ISt das Zymotic ab Werk so schön schwarz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxx (9. September 2005)

So, es war gerade schönes Wetter  . Gewicht ca. 10,3 kg. Zum Gabelschaftkürzen hatte ich noch keine Lust, zumal der Rahmen eventuell noch gewechselt wird.


----------



## munchin Monster (9. September 2005)

Hi!

Hab gerade im Cube Fred gepostet.
Wie bringst du deins auf 10,3? meins wiegt ja satte 100g
mehr.
Wird wahrscheinlich der Rahmen sein.
Fahr leichtbauteile wie skareb und dt swiss felgen und hügi naben.

Allerdings könnte ich durch einen Race Sattel allein nochmal 200g einsparen.

mfg benni


----------



## Baxx (9. September 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bringst du deins auf 10,3? meins wiegt ja satte 100g
> mehr.



Hier mal die Teileliste, bis auf Rahmen, Steuersatz und Züge selbst gewogen.

*Rahmen*
Cube Acid 18" '03 (1950)
*Gabel*
Marzocchi Marathon S 2002 (1487)
*Steuersatz*
Ritchey Logic semi-integriert (120)
*Spacer*
Syntace (5)
*Vorbau*
Syntace F99 '03, Ti-Schrauben (100)
*Lenker*
Syntace Duraflite Carbon 9° 580mm Barplugs (137)
*Barends*
Post Moderne, Ti-Schrauben (57)
*Griffe*
Ritchey True Grips WCS (40)
*Sattelstütze*
Ritchey Pro 300 mm (246)
*Sattel*
Selle Italia SLK (213)
*Sattelstützenklemme*
Mounty Special Tec-Clamp 34,9 (23)
*Laufrad vorne*
Onyx, DT Comp, DT Messing, X517, XCR Dry, Eclipse Tubeless, Sigma Magnet (komplett 1345)
*Laufrad hinten*
Onyx, DT Comp, DT Messing, X517, XCR Dry, Eclipse Tubeless, XT '05 11-32 (komplett 1782)
*Spannachse vorne*
Mounty Special Lite Axle Alu (30)
*Spannachse hinten*
Mounty Special Lite Axle Alu (35)
*Innenlager*
Shimano Deore LX '04 (279)
*Kurbel*
Shimano Deore LX '04 (432)
*Kurbelschrauben*
Tiso Alu (17)
*Kettenblatt klein*
TA 22t (19)
*Kettenblatt mittel*
TA 32t (32)
*Kettenblatt groß*
Race Face Evolve 44t (80)
*Kettenblattschrauben*
Tiso Alu, Shimano Stahl (28)
*Pedale*
Xpedo SL-CR (310)
*Umwerfer*
Shimano XTR FD-M901 34,9 DS TP, Aluschrauben (120)
*Schaltwerk*
Shimano XTR RD-M950-GS, Aluschrauben (200)
*Kette*
Shimano HG93, SRAM Gold Link (272)
*Schalthebel*
Shimano Deore XT Rapidfire '02, gecleant, Aluschrauben (184)
*Schaltzüge*
Shimano SIS (100)
*Bremsen*
Avid Ti, Swissstop RX green, Aluschrauben (330)
*Bremshebel*
Avid Ti, Aluschrauben (188)
*Bremszüge*
Shimano (100)
*Tacho*
Sigma Sport BC 1200 '03 (37)
*Kettenstrebenschutz*
X-Tasy Neopren (17)

*Summe* 10311


----------



## zymotique (9. September 2005)

@toncoc
So schwarz war's von Anfang an, wie gesagt, so schwarz ist es aber pflegemangelbedingt selten. 
Teileliste:
Rahmen: Hot Chili Zymotic '01
Gabel: Marzocchi Z2 Atom Race
Steuersatz: Chris King NoThreadSet
Vorbau: Ritchey Pro
Lenker: RaceFace Prodigy
Griffe: Odi Lockon
Barends: Roox
Bremsen: Hope Mono Mini
Schalthebel: Sram Attack
Schaltung: Sachs Plasma
Umwerfer: Sram 7.0
Schaltzuege: Nokon Konkavex
Kurbeln: Caramba Double Barrel
Innenlager: RaceFace 
Kettenblaetter: RaceFace, Syncros, Coda
Kette: Sram PC 89
Kassette: Sram irgendwas
Laufraeder: Mavic Crossroc UST Disc
Reifen: Michelin Wildgripper Comp S
Sattelstuetze: Syncros
Sattel: Flite Kevlar

Was vergessen? Hoffentlich nicht.

Gruss, Tim


----------



## munchin Monster (9. September 2005)

Baxx schrieb:
			
		

> Gewicht ca. 10,3 kg.



Hast du alles einzeln gewogen? Oder ist das nur eine 
Schätzung? Hast ja "ca." geschrieben...

deine Teile unterscheiden sich nicht weiter von meinen.
Außer das ich nen 21" Rahmen habe.

Muss dich aber loben - ein sehr stimmiges Acid   
Gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## ewoq (9. September 2005)

na dann weisst du doch auch wo die 100g stecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (10. September 2005)

Floca schrieb:
			
		

> na dann weisst du doch auch wo die 100g stecken.


Wen oder was meinst du überhaupt?


----------



## ewoq (10. September 2005)

na dich. du wunderst dich doch warum dein rad 100g schwerer ist. du fährst 21", er fährt 18". ist doch logisch das ein kleiner rahmen leichter ist.


----------



## munchin Monster (10. September 2005)

Floca schrieb:
			
		

> na dich. du wunderst dich doch warum dein rad 100g schwerer ist. du fährst 21", er fährt 18". ist doch logisch das ein kleiner rahmen leichter ist.



Ääääh nich 100g sondern 1000g !!!!!!!!! 1kg also! Und ich hab auch nur Leichtbauteile dran.


----------



## ewoq (10. September 2005)

ah ok, 1kg am rahmen werdens wohl nicht sein


----------



## dre (10. September 2005)

007 schrieb:
			
		

> hier mal meins



willkommen in der Gemeinde der Plasteracer


----------



## munchin Monster (10. September 2005)

Floca schrieb:
			
		

> ah ok, 1kg am rahmen werdens wohl nicht sein



Ja da wirst du wohl recht haben. Ich hab mein bike aber digital gewogen und es sind 11,3kg rausgekommen und er hat wahrscheinlich alle einzelteile genommen und aufsummiert, wobei ihc nicht glaube das er jedes einzelne Teil selbst abgewogen hat und somit nur ungefähre angaben hat.

mfg benni


----------



## Baxx (10. September 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Ja da wirst du wohl recht haben. Ich hab mein bike aber digital gewogen und es sind 11,3kg rausgekommen und er hat wahrscheinlich alle einzelteile genommen und aufsummiert, wobei ihc nicht glaube das er jedes einzelne Teil selbst abgewogen hat und somit nur ungefähre angaben hat.



Naja wie schon erwähnt, gewogen habe ich alle Teile bis auf Rahmen, Züge und Steuersatz, da meine Waage nur bis 5 kg geht und mir bisher die Lust fehlte das Bike soweit zu demontieren dass das ausreicht. Eine Waage zum Komplettwiegen habe ich noch nicht gefunden, vielleicht ergiebt sich das mal. Ich denke da wird es auch Abweichungen zu meiner Rechnung geben, da ja teilweise noch Fett, Schmutz etc. dazukommt. Naja aber davon geht die Welt auch nicht unter  . Jedenfalls fährt es sich seit dem Wechsel zu der etwas niedrigeren Gabel richtig gut, wobei ich den Rahmen immer noch als einen Tick zu groß empfinde.


----------



## goodpappi (12. September 2005)

Hallo!
Wie gefällt Euch meins?









(das sind übrigens meine zwei Zwirbel - und schon ziemlich bike-fanatics...)

Seit einigen Wochen fahre ich nun mit diesem KOBA-Rahmen herum, da mein Votec NC1 Rahmen nun zum zweiten Mal gebrochen ist und - Ihr wisst das ja sicherlich - Votec im Eimer ist. Bis jetzt macht's 'ne Menge Spass. Es ist auch ziemlich flink.
Gruss goodpappi


----------



## polo (12. September 2005)

hier geht's ja um ästhetik, daher:
- sattel einen tick weiter nach hinten
- rizer durch geraden lenker ersetzen
- dafür gerne etwas kürzerer und vielleicht steilerer vorbau
- schwarze gabel - der reifen reicht als farbtupfer


----------



## icke (12. September 2005)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> hier geht's ja um ästhetik, daher:
> - dafür gerne etwas kürzerer und vielleicht steilerer vorbau



Geschmackssache - ick finde lange, flache Vorbauten schöner!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (12. September 2005)

ich ebenfalls. nur wäre das die möglichkeit, den gräßlichen rizer einzumotten


----------



## Edith L. (12. September 2005)

..und die Spacer?


----------



## polo (12. September 2005)

das ist halt der punkt. man müßte hal einen geraden lenker dagegenhalten und gucken, mit welchem vorbau man die gleich lenkerhöhe + abstand sattelspitze - lenker erreicht.


----------



## peter_schoen (12. September 2005)

Lenkerhöhe ist bei einem Rizer oft gar nicht der Punkt. Ich fahre negativen Vorbau und Monkey Bar - der Grund ist simpel: erheblich breiterer Lenker, Atmen ist erleichtert, komfortablere Handposition, geniales Handling auf Singletrails - bei doch sehr XC-orientierter Geometrie. 
So bin ich auch hochzu schneller als mit normalem Lenker (der schon breit ist: Bontrager 620 mm breit). 

Gruß,
Peter


----------



## Maze1001 (12. September 2005)

einer mit geschmack


----------



## mauntenbeiker (12. September 2005)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> hier geht's ja um ästhetik, daher:
> - sattel einen tick weiter nach hinten



sorry - man kanns auch übertreiben...
wenn das "knielot" passt, schieb ich doch nicht den sattel nach hinten damit es ...estääätischer is...


----------



## Tante_Uschi (12. September 2005)

peter_schoen schrieb:
			
		

> Lenkerhöhe ist bei einem Rizer oft gar nicht der Punkt ... erheblich breiterer Lenker, Atmen ist erleichtert, komfortablere Handposition, geniales Handling auf Singletrails - bei doch sehr XC-orientierter Geometrie.
> Peter


So isses!


----------



## polo (12. September 2005)

sehe ich da was falsch, oder geht's hier um ästhetik?


----------



## Tante_Uschi (12. September 2005)

Is schoa recht.

In Sachen Ästhetik hätte ich auch noch etwas zu motzen: Die Bremsleitungen gehören gekürzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goodpappi (12. September 2005)

Hallo!
Ich danke Euch für Eure Inputs!  
Bin auch weiterhin offen für Ideen/Anregungen.
Gruss und schönen Abend! Goodpappi


----------



## checky (13. September 2005)

peter_schoen schrieb:
			
		

> So bin ich auch hochzu schneller als mit normalem Lenker (der schon breit ist: Bontrager 620 mm breit).


was natürlich einzig & allein & nur am Lenker liegen kann


----------



## Schlammpaddler (13. September 2005)

mauntenbeiker schrieb:
			
		

> sorry - man kanns auch übertreiben...
> wenn das "knielot" passt, schieb ich doch nicht den sattel nach hinten damit es ...estääätischer is...


Ich wage es jetzt einfach mal zu bezweifeln, dass das Knielot in dieser Position  "passt". Dem Bild nach zu urteilen ist goodpappi einer von der größeren Sorte. Wenn der Sattel so weit vorne steht, dann muss er relativ kurze Oberschenkel, aber seeeeehr lange Unterschenkel haben, damit das Lot nicht in der Kniekehle baumelt. 
Aus eigener Erfahrung würde ich sagen  - Sattel nach hinten, Vorbau etwas kürzer und steiler und die Spacer raus. Der Rizer darf bleiben.
So wird das ganze optisch etwas harmonischer und das Fahrverhalten dürfte sich ebenfalls um ein ganzes Stück verbessern.

Sollte das Knielot so tatsächlich "passen", dann vergiß mein Gelaber einfach. 

Grüssle
Martin


----------



## b.olaf (13. September 2005)

Ich hatte am letzen Wochenende Großwaschtag und da hab ich meine 3 Schätzchen einmal auf einem Bild festgehalten. 






[/IMG]


----------



## Geisterfahrer (14. September 2005)

@ b.olaf:

Ansehnliche Sammlung hast Du da. Respekt!  Vor allem den Commencal -Rahmen finde ich sehr schön, der Aufbau wirkt auch stimmig.   


Gruß       Geisterfahrer


----------



## FeierFox (14. September 2005)

Welche Gabel ist das am Weißen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (14. September 2005)

FeierFox schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Gabel ist das am Weißen?


Ist eine Rock Shox DUKE XC soweit ich das sehe...
stimmt's oder hab ich recht?


----------



## polo (14. September 2005)

müßte ne duke sein


----------



## b.olaf (14. September 2005)

> FeierFox Welche Gabel ist das am Weißen?



Ist eine Duke SL von 2002


----------



## munchin Monster (14. September 2005)

b.olaf schrieb:
			
		

> Ist eine Duke SL von 2002


damn... aber ich war nahe dran


----------



## xcbiker88 (14. September 2005)

hast absolut recht !!!!!!!!!


----------



## FeierFox (14. September 2005)

Ja vom Casting her hätte ich auch auf Duke getippt, aber die Krone sieht nach Reba '06 o.ä. aus.......Naja, man lernt nie aus. Danke.


----------



## gambo (18. September 2005)

sattel ist inzwischen getauscht


----------



## sporty (18. September 2005)

Hast Du die Sattelstütze für das Foto so weit rausgezogen, oder seh ich da den Halter für das Rücklicht ?


----------



## Jesus Freak (19. September 2005)

@ b.olaf
Igitt!! Lauter Rizer-Lenker, pfuuiii! Wie kannst Du Dich erdreisten, sowas hier zu posten??    

@ sporty

Glaub ich zwar nicht, aber was spricht gegen nen Licht Halter (samt Rücklicht), wenn man im Herbst mal spät von ner Tour heimkommt?? Is immerhin besser, als von nem LKW überfahren zu werden!


----------



## gambo (19. September 2005)

das ding verhindert nur, das die sattelstütze nicht durchrutschen und den direkt dadrunterliegenden dämpfer zerstören kann....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (19. September 2005)

gambo schrieb:
			
		

> das ding verhindert nur, das die sattelstütze nicht durchrutschen und den direkt dadrunterliegenden dämpfer zerstören kann....



specialized hat mitgedacht und das sitzrohr so konstruiert, dass die stütze nich durchrutschen kann. die haben einfach ans ende vom rohr ne kleine schweissnaht gemacht.;-)


----------



## langlang (19. September 2005)

und meins:


----------



## lelebebbel (19. September 2005)

Wow, Name = Programm

Aber sehr "clean" aufgebaut.

Schonmal über einen 29er nachgedacht?


----------



## langlang (19. September 2005)

du meinst -> Trekkingrahmengröße?
ja, ist mir aber zu instabil mit den 28" Laufrädern, ich fahre doch auch mal schneller bergab und da sind die 26 schon stabiler.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## lelebebbel (19. September 2005)

Ne, ich mein 29er. Zugegeben leider in Europa noch ein ziemliches Fremdwort, in den USA sieht das schon anders aus

Schau mal hier:
http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?f=61


----------



## GlanDas (19. September 2005)

was ist den mit 29" gemeint?
Die radgröße?


----------



## Keili (19. September 2005)

Ja die Radgröße!
Wir alle haben doch als Kinder auch kleinere Laufräder gefahren als heute oder?? Dazu haben sich ein paar Buben dann einen gedanken gamcht und haben sich gefragt warum Leute >190 eignedlich mit 26 Zoll Laufrädern durch die Gegend fahren sollen. So ist dann der 29er entstanden. Vorreiter war da, soweit mir bekannt, Gary Fisher.

Grüße

Keili


----------



## skyline (19. September 2005)

Ich hoffe ich stoße hiermit hier nicht ganz auf taube Ohren. Aber es ist definitv CC und Rennen werden nächstes Jahr auch gefahren, vielleicht noch dieses Jahr als Saisonabschluss.






cheers, nils

PS: schuldigung für die Fototapete, konnte gerade nich verkleinern


----------



## GlanDas (19. September 2005)

Ich liebe diese Farbe   

Schaltwerk würd ich aber wegmachen   
sieht sehr strapaziert aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi-wan-kenobi (19. September 2005)

wie kann man eigene bilder in eine gallerie o.ä. hochladen? und wie kann man sie dann in einem beitrag einfügen?
hab wirklich gesucht aber nix gefunden...


----------



## [email protected]!t (19. September 2005)

hallo !

noch einfacher ist es die bilder hier http://www.imageshack.us/ hochzuladen.
da wird dir anschließend ein link gegeben wie du ihn hier reinkopieren kannst


----------



## rolibaby (19. September 2005)

Hallo Gemeinde !

Ich bin auch gerade dabei mein Bike etwas optisch aufzumotzen und bin auf der suche nach GELBEN Außenhüllen für Schaltung und Bremse.
Ich finde nur keine, könnt ihr mir helfen ?
Weis jemand von euch wo ich sowas bekommen kann ?
Bei Ebay gibts nichts !!


----------



## 007ike (20. September 2005)

rolibaby schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gemeinde !
> 
> Ich bin auch gerade dabei mein Bike etwas optisch aufzumotzen und bin auf der suche nach GELBEN Außenhüllen für Schaltung und Bremse.
> Ich finde nur keine, könnt ihr mir helfen ?
> ...


schau mal bei cycle4u unter shimano


----------



## langlang (20. September 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, ich mein 29er. Zugegeben leider in Europa noch ein ziemliches Fremdwort, in den USA sieht das schon anders aus
> 
> Schau mal hier:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?f=61



Nein, habe ich bisher nichts von gehört, hört sich aber für mich durchaus interessant an.   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## ohmtroll (20. September 2005)

langlang schrieb:
			
		

> und meins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi-wan-kenobi (20. September 2005)

hey danke...
meins


----------



## rolibaby (20. September 2005)

Danke   007ike,

das problem ist nur, das es diese Seite warscheinlich nicht mehr gibt.
Hast Du noch einen anderen Vorschlag wo ich die Dinger bekommen kann ?


----------



## HILLKILLER (20. September 2005)

Hallo,
wieder mal ein neues Bild meines Bikes.
Veränderungen: XT Kurbel gegen FSA V-Drive getauscht.
                      Anderer Flaschenhalter





Anregungen, Lob, Kritik, nehme alles   

HK


----------



## _stalker_ (20. September 2005)

HILLKILLER schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Anregungen, Lob, Kritik, nehme alles
> HK



Zumindest Lenker (gerade), Griffe(einfarbig schwarz), Sattel(z.B. SLR) und Flaschenhalter(schwarz) ändern - und schon schaut es besser aus


----------



## HILLKILLER (20. September 2005)

@_stalker_
Ja der Lenker, das wird das nächste Tauschteil.
Der Flaschenhalter ist übergangsweise dran...wird noch lackiert...da mein Alter abgebrochen ist.
Griffe bleiben, da die ja nur Rot an den Seiten haben, und der Rahmen auch rote Streifen hat.
Der Sattel ist nunmal sau bequem...
HK


----------



## langlang (20. September 2005)

ohmtroll schrieb:
			
		

> Hat das Blau nen Namen? Sieht stark aus.



ja, muß ich aber selbst nochmal nachschauen.
Ich poste es dann hier.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## toschi (20. September 2005)

ohmtroll schrieb:
			
		

> Hat das Blau nen Namen? Sieht stark aus.


Könnte baugleich mit den Marathon Team Racing SL Rahmen von RTR Bikes sein, weis aber nicht ob in dieser Größe schon mal gebaut wurde.


----------



## langlang (20. September 2005)

toschi schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte baugleich mit den Marathon Team Racing SL Rahmen von RTR Bikes sein, weis aber nicht ob in dieser Größe schon mal gebaut wurde.




der Rahmen ist von Droessiger, wie das Marathon wahrscheinlich auch.   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## skyline (20. September 2005)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Ich liebe diese Farbe
> 
> Schaltwerk würd ich aber wegmachen
> sieht sehr strapaziert aus



Kommt auch noch weg, sobald ich einen vernünftigen Kettenspanner hab, den brauch ich nunmal.

cheers, nils


----------



## Hardraider (21. September 2005)

So heute sind endlich die neuen Teile gekommen   

Was sagt ihr dazu? Verbesserungsvorschläge? 

Bild 1 

Bild 2 

Bild 3 

Liebe Grüße

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (21. September 2005)

Das ist kein neues oder???
poste mal teileliste.
Würd mich brennend interessieren


----------



## Hardraider (21. September 2005)

Rahmen: Cannondale Caad3 Rahmen
Gabel: Cannondale Headshox Super mit Magura Kartusche
Kurbel: Cannondale Px3 Kurbelgarnitur
Felgen: Mavic XM 321
Naben: Vorne/Hinten Shimano XT - Cannondale Wind
Lenker: Easton EA 70
Vorbau: Cannondale Headshox Vorbau
Sattelstütze: Cannondale
Sattel: Fizik Nisene
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Bremsen: Magura Julie 2005

Gewicht: 10.92kg

Grüße

PS: Rahmen und Gabel sind aus dem Jahre 2002, anbauteile hab ich 2004/2005 gekauft . Finde die alten Cannondales um Welten schöner.


----------



## Sahnie (21. September 2005)

Hast du die Hörnchen falsch herum montiert?


----------



## murd0c (21. September 2005)

Ich möchte mal meine laienhafte Meinung kundtun

Ich mag die Hörnchen nicht (die Wölbung)
und der Vorbau könnte meiner Meinung nach flacher sein

Ansonsten
Eines der geilsten Räder, dass ich je gesehen habe
Ich liebe Cannondale und wenn ich mal Geld habe, kaufe ich mir auch eins !!!

Das Rad ist der Hammer   




Ihr dürft mich jetzt hassen..


----------



## Hardraider (21. September 2005)

Sahnie schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du die Hörnchen falsch herum montiert?



nein, die sind so geformt   

Ich findse geil, sind die guten alten Coda Hörner -> 100g pro paar 

grüße


----------



## GlanDas (21. September 2005)

@Hardraider

hattest du jemals probleme mit der Fatty?


Meines wird demnächst auch "nochmal" hier erscheinen wenn die Fatty endlich funktioniert


----------



## Hardraider (21. September 2005)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> @Hardraider
> 
> hattest du jemals probleme mit der Fatty?
> 
> ...



also, mit der alten Cannondale Kartusche hatte ich nur Probleme, die 250 euro für`ne Magura Kartusche lohnen sich, ist jetzt die geilste Gabel dies aufer Welt gibt *g*

grüße


----------



## GlanDas (21. September 2005)

komisch ich hab jede Menge Probleme mit der Magura Kartusche   
2x undichte NEUE Kartusche
3x Dichtung wechsel immernoch undicht

Hab sie jetzt eingeschickt und erwarte sie am 30.9 oder 1.10

Dann sinds ungefähr 3 Monate das ich auch eine funktionierendes Rad warte.
Aber das is offtopic und bald Passé


----------



## Hardraider (21. September 2005)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> komisch ich hab jede Menge Probleme mit der Magura Kartusche
> 2x undichte NEUE Kartusche
> 3x Dichtung wechsel immernoch undicht
> 
> ...




fahre die Magura Katusche jetzt ca. 2 Wochen, kann leider noch nicht soviel dazu sagen, aber dein Post macht mir Angst *g*


Hat vieleicht noch jemand Verbesserungsvorschläge für mein CD?   

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (21. September 2005)

Alles wird von Cannodale bzw Händler übernommen. musste nichts extra zahlen.
(wens interessiert Fatty Ultra DLR: 1300g  )

was du noch machen könntest, wäre andere Bremsen.
Wie siehts mit Juicy 7 oder netten kleinen Formula B4 Race/pro   

denke ist noch potenzial nach unten drinnen


----------



## toschi (21. September 2005)

Schlagt mich, beisst mich, tretet mir in die E.er, ich weis selber nicht woran es liegt.
Es hat klare Linien, ist akzeptabel ausgestattet, Gewicht stimmt, o.k. die Hörnchen ..., bitte nicht persönlich nehmen, Hardraider, aber 
Ich mag keine Cannondales :kotz:

das musste mal raus, interessiert ja eh keinen.


----------



## Hardraider (21. September 2005)

toschi schrieb:
			
		

> Schlagt mich, beisst mich, tretet mir in die E.er, ich weis selber nicht woran es liegt.
> Es hat klare Linien, ist akzeptabel ausgestattet, Gewicht stimmt, o.k. die Hörnchen ..., bitte nicht persönlich nehmen, Hardraider, aber
> Ich mag keine Cannondales :kotz:
> 
> das musste mal raus, interessiert ja eh keinen.




sowas würd ich nie persönlich nehmen, es gibt leute die mögen Cannondale und es gibt welche die davon  :kotz: könnten *g*.

Ich mags halt 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## _stalker_ (21. September 2005)

So hier mal aktueller Stand von meinem:







Und ich will nichts hören von Stangenware usw.   
Bis auf Rahmen/Gabel, Kurbel und Bremsen ist kaum noch was Original.


----------



## sporty (21. September 2005)

Hardraider schrieb:
			
		

> So heute sind endlich die neuen Teile gekommen
> 
> Was sagt ihr dazu? Verbesserungsvorschläge?
> 
> ...




Kurbel, Sattelstütze,Sattelklemmung (gefääährlich) Kamera


----------



## dre (22. September 2005)

toschi schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich mag keine Cannondales...



Leider geht es mir auch so. Vielleicht können wir uns ja therapieren lassen? Z.B. bei Theo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icke (22. September 2005)

sporty schrieb:
			
		

> Kurbel, Sattelstütze,Sattelklemmung (gefääährlich) Kamera



Was soll mit der Kurbel sein, die ist steif und haltbar??

Lenkerendstopfen würd ich aber reinmachen.


----------



## m.a.t. (22. September 2005)

@Hardraider: Schönes Rad. Was sind das für Reifen? 


			
				Hardraider schrieb:
			
		

> Gewicht: 10.92kg


Womit hast du das ermittelt?  Erscheint mir etwas niedrig. Mein ähnlich ausgestattetes CAAD3 (ohne Hörnchen und mit Felgenbremse) hat damals um die 11,5kg gewogen.
Nichts für ungut
matthias


----------



## Hardraider (22. September 2005)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> @Hardraider: Schönes Rad. Was sind das für Reifen?
> 
> Womit hast du das ermittelt?  Erscheint mir etwas niedrig. Mein ähnlich ausgestattetes CAAD3 (ohne Hörnchen und mit Felgenbremse) hat damals um die 11,5kg gewogen.
> Nichts für ungut
> matthias




hi,

also ich hab das mit einer normalen Personen Waage ermittelt, kann sein das es nicht stimmt. Habe erst mich ohne Rad und dann mit Rad gewogen, der Unterschied sind die knapp 11 Kilo.

Kurbel wird vor`m Winter gegen eine Xtr getauscht. Wer ne Cannondale PX3 Kurbel braucht, bitte per PM melden *g*


grüße

PS: Was ist an der Sattelstütze bzw. Klemme falsch?


----------



## _stalker_ (22. September 2005)

Hardraider schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Was ist an der Sattelstütze bzw. Klemme falsch?



ich denk mal er meint, dass der sattel arg weit vorne geklemmt ist und somit entweder die rails verbiegen oder brechen, oder halt die klemmung der stütze den geist aufgibt...

btw: anscheinend ist mein bike doch zu standard...sagt ja keiner was...noch nicht mal gemeckert wird


----------



## Hardraider (22. September 2005)

_stalker_ schrieb:
			
		

> ich denk mal er meint, dass der sattel arg weit vorne geklemmt ist und somit entweder die rails verbiegen oder brechen, oder halt die klemmung der stütze den geist aufgibt...
> 
> btw: anscheinend ist mein bike doch zu standard...sagt ja keiner was...noch nicht mal gemeckert wird




ahhhh dat erklärt vieleicht das ständige knacken   

grüße

PS: Find dein Rad sehr schön, wie viel wiegts den?


----------



## _stalker_ (22. September 2005)

Hardraider schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Find dein Rad sehr schön, wie viel wiegts den?



 danke fürs kompliment

laut verlässlicher digitalpersonenwaage mit 0.1 kg schritten bei mehreren messungen im moment 10.9 bis 11kg bei unter 1000 gesamtpreis

angepeilt sind in nächster zeit noch sub 10 kg (laufräder+kassette, sattel slr, xtr kurbeln, sram attack shifter, extralite the clamp und so...)

mal sehen, ob es klappt.
mit sub 10 wäre ich bei dem rahmen und der gabel schon zufrieden fürs erste.


----------



## Hugo (22. September 2005)

dann is aber nix mehr mit unter 1000 oder?  
würd an deiner stelle die kurbel kurbel sein lassen, die XTR is auch nicht wirklich leicht
da müsste man fürs gleiche gelld sein geld besser investiern können


----------



## _stalker_ (22. September 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> dann is aber nix mehr mit unter 1000 oder?
> würd an deiner stelle die kurbel kurbel sein lassen, die XTR is auch nicht wirklich leicht
> da müsste man fürs gleiche gelld sein geld besser investiern können



die xtr hab ich noch rumliegen 

schon klar, dass das wohl kaum gewicht spart, aber xtr ist bereits abgeschmirgelt und wartet auf eine feine schwarze lackschicht 

es geht mir dabei also hauptsächlich um die optik und da empfinde ich die silbernen restteile am bike als störend

naja mit unter 1000 is dann wirklich nix mehr - eher unter 1500


----------



## chri5 (22. September 2005)

_stalker_ schrieb:
			
		

> es geht mir dabei also hauptsächlich um die optik und da empfinde ich die silbernen restteile am bike als störend



Finde das rad auch sehr schoen, aber nee, es gibt doch nichts schoeneres als ne schwarz/silberne Optik.
Komplett schwarz hat doch echt jeder und ganz silber ist zu old-school, meins wird schwarz/silber.


----------



## Northern lite (22. September 2005)

genau!!!!  

schwarz  - silber bwz grau - schwarz sind meine Räder auch alle.....

siehe Fotoalbum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (23. September 2005)

Northern lite schrieb:
			
		

> genau!!!!
> 
> schwarz  - silber bwz grau - schwarz sind meine Räder auch alle.....
> 
> siehe Fotoalbum


 

uih dein RR gefällt mir   

ich will mir demnächst evtl. auch eins zulegen - auch wenn der winter kommt...irgendwie verlangt es mir nach mehr speed   

und noch mal ontopic:

ich hab mich entschieden die kurbeln wohl erst mal zu lassen
werd mal parts sammeln und schauen was noch für ein komplettes bike fehlt...

evtl. bau ich dann mit dem radon rahmen ein non-disc starrbike auf und besorg mir für den rest nen leichteren rahmen (fatmodul sx03), wo dann die xtr kurbeln rankommen


----------



## Redking (23. September 2005)

Hier mein altes Bike!



Und hier nochmal mein Aktuelles!



nochmal von der anderen Seite!




Gruß
Klaus


----------



## checky (23. September 2005)

Ein babyblaues Spezi mit pornorotem King & hochglanz poliertem Vorbau .... das ist aber *räusper* zum :kotz:


----------



## JoeDesperado (23. September 2005)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> Ein babyblaues Spezi mit pornorotem King & hochglanz poliertem Vorbau .... das ist aber *räusper* zum :kotz:



mir gefällts


----------



## Redking (23. September 2005)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> Ein babyblaues Spezi mit pornorotem King & hochglanz poliertem Vorbau .... das ist aber *räusper* zum :kotz:
> ein gescheites XC Bike ist vorne hinten als höher, ein DH Bike hingegen ist meist hinten vorne als höher ! ....



Sorry, das sagt dann schon alles!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Zum Glück werde ich mich über deine Bikes nicht auslassen!  
Denn über Geschmack lässt sich steiten!   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Einheimischer (23. September 2005)

Das Specialized ist, bis auf den Vorbau, ein echt schönes (Touren)Bike - hat aber mit Cross Country nicht viel zu tun.

Grüße.


----------



## _stalker_ (23. September 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Das Specialized ist, bis auf den Vorbau, ein echt schönes (Touren)Bike - hat aber mit Cross Country nicht viel zu tun.
> 
> Grüße.



 
ich würde die aussage noch ausweiten und sagen, dass es bestimmt auch für freeride light bzw. als enduro sehr gut taugt


----------



## Redking (23. September 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Das Specialized ist, bis auf den Vorbau, ein echt schönes (Touren)Bike - hat aber mit Cross Country nicht viel zu tun.
> 
> Grüße.





			
				_stalker_ schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde die aussage noch ausweiten und sagen, dass es bestimmt auch für freeride light bzw. als enduro sehr gut taugt



Danke, das ihr mir sagt, das ich damit nicht Cross Country fahren kann!  
57 Kilometer in 2:20 Stunden, was ist das denn?? Gemütliche Tour für euch??  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## polo (23. September 2005)

mein held


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (23. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, das ihr mir sagt, das ich damit nicht Cross Country fahren kann!
> 57 Kilometer in 2:20 Stunden, was ist das den?? Gemütliche Tour für euch??
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Mit einem CC-Bike hättest du 2:10 gebraucht! Und ja, ich bin schon 60 Km in 2h als Ga1 Einheit gefahren  

Grüße.


----------



## checky (23. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, das sagt dann schon alles!
> Zum Glück werde ich mich über deine Bikes nicht auslassen!
> Denn über Geschmack lässt sich steiten!
> 
> ...



Wenn Du weder Kritik, noch Ironie, noch Spass verstehst, so solltest Du nicht hier posten. Dazu ist dieses Forum da & damit muß man rechnen wenn man sein Bike öffentlich zur Show stellt.
Du kannst Dich gerne über meine Bikes auslassen, ich werde deswegen sicherlich nicht persönlich werden


----------



## Redking (23. September 2005)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du weder Kritik, noch Ironie, noch Spass verstehst, so solltest Du nicht hier posten. Dazu ist dieses Forum da & damit muß man rechnen wenn man sein Bike öffentlich zur Show stellt.
> Du kannst Dich gerne über meine Bikes auslassen, ich werde deswegen sicherlich nicht persönlich werden



Schade das du die Ironie dann auch nicht ganz verstanden hast!  
Aber das kommt auch mit Smiles nicht immer richtig rüber!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Northern lite (23. September 2005)

Aber ich muß sagen, auch wenn mir die Farbe des Specis auch nicht gefällt, der rote King hat was...  

Den könnte ich mir sogar an meinem Hardtail als Farbklecks sehr gut vorstellen


----------



## Redking (23. September 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Mit einem CC-Bike hättest du 2:10 gebraucht! Und ja, ich bin schon 60 Km in 2h als Ga1 Einheit gefahren
> 
> Grüße.


Es ist immer einer Schneller!   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Einheimischer (23. September 2005)

Ich wollte lediglich damit zum Ausdruck bringen, dass man Aufgrund einer Zeit/Kilometerangabe rein gar nichts beurteilen kann, da gehören schon ein paar mehr Angaben dazu. Natürlich kann/könnte man mit dem Rad auch CC-Rennen fahren, man kann/könnte ja auch mit Wanderstiefeln einen Marathon laufen  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fat_Tony (23. September 2005)

Hier mal meines:




UND





An dem Bike ist noch nicht wirklich viel verändert worden, so das es ein "einzigartiges" Bike wird, liegt daran das die Anschaffung für mich nicht so günstig war....aber bald ist Weihnachten und dann kommen schon mal neue Felgen (die weitere Tuningmöglichkeiten sind dann nicht mehr so günstig)!
Gewicht liegt so bei > 11,2 Kilo :/
Lukas


----------



## Olllli (23. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, das ihr mir sagt, das ich damit nicht Cross Country fahren kann!
> 57 Kilometer in 2:20 Stunden, was ist das denn?? Gemütliche Tour für euch??
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Ja !

Gruß, Olllli


----------



## dre (23. September 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Mit einem CC-Bike hättest du 2:10 gebraucht! Und ja, ich bin schon 60 Km in 2h als Ga1 Einheit gefahren
> 
> Grüße.



na supi


----------



## chri5 (23. September 2005)

Northern lite schrieb:
			
		

> genau!!!!
> 
> schwarz  - silber bwz grau - schwarz sind meine Räder auch alle.....
> 
> siehe Fotoalbum




Du hast Geschmack! Alle sehr stilvoll aufgebaut!


----------



## LaZe (23. September 2005)

soooooodala meins: 
kritik und lob bitte


----------



## GlanDas (23. September 2005)

Rizer weg!


----------



## Northern lite (23. September 2005)

Rizer und Barends geht ja nun schon mal gar nicht....

da gibt es nur endweder oder.....

ist das noch ein altes XT-Schaltwerk??


----------



## GlanDas (23. September 2005)

ist das so eins?


----------



## LaZe (23. September 2005)

jo genau das isses...schaltet super unr mir reicht 8fach
der rizer kommt noch weg will nen schwarzen flatbar...hab nur im mom kein geld......


----------



## GlanDas (23. September 2005)

da geb ich dir recht 
Schalten tuts sauber und zuverlässig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaZe (23. September 2005)

joa.. is nur der käfig bissi verbogen muss ich ma wieder richten


----------



## murd0c (23. September 2005)

oh ja

beste gelegenheit mein bike nochmal zu posten 







Leider "nur" Deore Ausstattung und MX Comp 105
aber michelin xcr dry


----------



## Hugo (23. September 2005)

dafür ma ne stilechte art das rad hin zu stellen
ich bin dafür dass zukünftig alle räder so präsentiert werden


----------



## LaZe (23. September 2005)

machich nächstes ma au^^
hab mir eh überlegt wie ichs am besten hinstelle


----------



## sporty (24. September 2005)

Die Sache ist ja die, das wir uns hier im Cross-Country-Race forum befinden.Und nicht im Thema zeigt her "Eure Touren-Fullys"

CC- Racing ist ein ernstes Thema.Da geht es um Platzierungen, Kohle und Sponsoren.
Das ist ein Cross-Country Kunstwerk im Einsatz.Kaum zu sehen, weil zu schnell :





oder hier, Hinterradfederung ?, forged it.Speed, Speed und sonst nix.Im Downhill Plätze gut machen , koste es was es wolle:





Yeah !





Yes:





Ich würde da im Leben nicht mitfahren, aber ich hab mir für mein Ego so ein ähnliches Fahrrad aufgebaut, man könnte ja, wenn man wollte:





Man wollte ja, wenn man könnte,
Gruss Jörg


----------



## Pevloc (24. September 2005)

@sporty: Du hast sowas von recht!


----------



## Toni172 (24. September 2005)

@sporty

geile Bilder und geile Strecke !!!  Wo war das ??? Was für ein Rennen ??


----------



## _stalker_ (24. September 2005)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Rizer weg!



ich find den vorbau an dem no saint viel schlimmer

tu da mal nen schwarzen in +/- 6° ran


----------



## Wave (24. September 2005)

Toni172 schrieb:
			
		

> @sporty
> 
> geile Bilder und geile Strecke !!!  Wo war das ??? Was für ein Rennen ??



Bundesliga Wetter!
und Recht hat Sporty natürlich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sevenofnine (24. September 2005)

Moin,
hier mein neues:

Rahmen Giant XTC 2005
Gabel Reba Race 2006 / 80 mm
Steuersatz Stronglight semiintegriert
Bremsen 160er Louise 2005 (FR)
LR XT/Mavic 317
Racing Ralf 2,25 normale Butylschläuche
Lenker,Bar Ends,Sattelstütze 27,2 , Vorbau 110 mm alles Ritchey WCS
Sattel SLR XP
Schaltung & Antrieb kompl. XT
Pedale Ritchey V4 pro !
Flaschenhalter Tacx light x2
Sigma BC 1200

Gewicht, immernoch 11,3   

Gruß sevenofnine


----------



## lynx75 (24. September 2005)

Hier mal meins!








Für eure Anregungen bin ich immer offen. 

Gruß Björn


----------



## Northern lite (24. September 2005)

lass Dir nen netten Schriftzug fürs Unterrohr plottern

habe ich fürs Hardtail gemacht nachdem ich es neu pulvern lassen habe

später dann auch fürs Rennrad, da mir der eigentliche Schriftzug nicht gefiel und ich ihn nach stundenlanger knibbelei runter hatte


----------



## TonyMontana (24. September 2005)

Mein kleiner Schatz!


----------



## Cadel (24. September 2005)

Specialized S-Works M5 HT
Rock Shox SID World Cup
Sram X.O 2005 Schaltwerk
Sram X.0 2006 Trigger
Magura Marta SL 160mm v+h
DT Swiss 204 s / XR 4.1d
Sram PG und PC 990 Kette + Kasette
Ritchey WCS Vorbau-Lenker-Steuersatz-Hörnchen
Selle Italia SLR TT
Maxxis Ignitor 2.1 v+h
Truvativ Stylo Carbon Kurbelsatz und Tretlager
Shimano XT Umwerfer
Tune Schnellspanner

[/IMG]H:\DCIM\115CANON\IMG_1512.JPG


----------



## Jolly Rogers (24. September 2005)

@TonyMontana:

*ganz großes Kino*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri5 (24. September 2005)

@TonyMontana:

Schniecke! Sehr Geschmackvoll aufgebaut! Laufraeder und Rahmen, Stuetze und Vorbau und Lenker und Gabel, Reifen setzen einen leichten Akzent........passt alles sehr gut zusammen.


----------



## noFlooder (25. September 2005)

So, nach 1.5 Jahren mal nen Updatefoto

So aufgenommen während ner Tour gestern


----------



## Northern lite (25. September 2005)

ich persönlich würde andere Barends montieren (zB Ritchey WCS in short)

und Reifen von zwei Herstellern an einem Bike.... geht für mich auch nicht

ansonsten nett anzuschauen!!!

aber der weiße Kabelbinder an der Black ist ne glatte 6!!!! das geht definitiv besser!!!!!!


----------



## noFlooder (25. September 2005)

Ich hab zwei Entschuldigungen   


Die Reifen .. ich weiß, aber der Hintere musste ersetzt werden wobei der Vordere aber noch nicht abgefahren ist. Geiz ist nicht geil, aber spart doch was.

Ich hatte schwarzen Kabelbinder dran ... bis er mal gefetzt und ich grade nur weiße Kabelbinder hier hab. Aber ich suche schon nach Ersatz. Die BarEnds will ich aber erstmal so lassen, da sie mir eigentlich gut gefallen.


----------



## daniel77 (25. September 2005)

Rahmen: GT Zaskar Team 2005 
Gabel: Rock Shox Duke XC
LRS: Ritchey OCR, DT Comp, Shimano LX, Schnellspanner Ritchey
Mäntel: Michelin XCR A.T.
Kurbel: Shimano LX 2005
Pedale: Shimano PD-M 424
Bremse: Avid SD 7
Bremshebel: Avid SD 7
Lenker: XLC Ultralight
Vorbau: XLC Ultralight
Sattelstütze: Ritchey Pro
Sattel: Selle San Marco SKN
Griffe: Ritchey True Grips
Steuersatz: FSA semi integrated
Umwerfer: Shimano LX
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Schalthebel. Shimano LX Rapidfire


----------



## Maze1001 (25. September 2005)

nett


----------



## peter_schoen (25. September 2005)

Hier mal mein neues (selbst aufgebaut); 
eher als Allrounder aufgebaut - Einsatzgebiete: Trainingsbike, harter XC, lange Touren, Bike-Expeditionen (dann aber mit Rizer). 

Rahmen: Mi-Tech Tykle SL, Rohloff-tauglich; 
Gabel: Marzocchi Marathon S 
Laufradsatz: Hügi 240/XR 4.1d
Bremse: Magura Louise
Stütze Thomson Elite 
Steuerlager: Acros Al-22
Reifen: Michelin Comp S oder XLS je nach Einsatz (+Latex-Schläuche)
Vorbau: Roox MXC
Lenker: Bontrager, 620 mm (der breiteste Flatbar, den ich finden konnte)

Schaltwerk: XTR
Schalthebel: Sachs Plasma
Kurbel-Innenlager: XT
Pedale: 6 Jahre alte Richtey Comp, die demnächst Time Atac XC Carbon weichen werden

Gruß,
Peter


----------



## Don Trailo (25. September 2005)

@TonyMontana:
 
GENIALE SPINNE
 SEHR TOLLES BIKE!!!
10+


----------



## GlanDas (25. September 2005)

peter_schoen schrieb:
			
		

> Laufradsatz: Hügi 240/XR 4.1d



befasse mich gerade mit dem thema Laufradsatz und da kommt das mir recht gut.   

Wieso haste die XR 4.1d gewählt?
Die Mavic XC717 Disc sind um 60g leichter und um einiges billiger   
oder war das wolltest du einfach nur ein DT LRS?

MFG Fly


----------



## Cadel (25. September 2005)

die XR 4.1d sind aber steifer!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter_schoen (25. September 2005)

Hallo!

Nun, hatte wegen Scheibenbremsen meinen Mavic-519er LRS verkauft, und wollte etwas Leichteres, aber trotzdem Stabiles haben. 
Von der XR 4.1 hatte ich nur gutes gehört, und bei laufradprofis.de gab es das Set im Angebot. Da habe ich kurzerhand zugeschlagen.

Muss sagen, das Verhältnis Stabilität-Gewicht ist   

Wiege 85kg, fahre nicht selten mit Gepäck, und ich muss nur selten nachzentrieren lassen. Eines der wenigen Radteile, mit denen ich 100%ig zufrieden bin!

Gruß,
Peter


----------



## TonyMontana (25. September 2005)

@Don Trailo,chri5 und Jolly Rogers Bedankt!

Komisch nur das niemanden die fehlende Bremsscheibe vorne aufgefallen ist  und es regt sich keiner über die zulangen Bremsleitungen auf! So muss das!


----------



## rkersten (26. September 2005)

peter_schoen schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal mein neues (selbst aufgebaut);
> eher als Allrounder aufgebaut - Einsatzgebiete: Trainingsbike, harter XC, lange Touren, Bike-Expeditionen (dann aber mit Rizer).
> 
> Rahmen: Mi-Tech Tykle SL, Rohloff-tauglich;
> ...




Alles sehr schick, schaut auch gut aus ... wenn ich aber richtig sehe, wär ein neues Sattel mal angebracht. Und mit dem breiteren Flat ist gar keine schlechte Idee ... muss ich bei Gelegenheit auch mal probieren, wirkt sich sicher positiv auf das Lenkverhalten aus.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (26. September 2005)

Ich bin im Moment am überlegen, ob ich vorne überhaupt die Felge tauschen soll, neue Speichen und Nippel müssen dann auf jeden Fall rein, da ich die DT Prolock nicht mehr abbekomme - zu fest - obwohl es genau die gleiche Felge ist, nur halt in Silber. 
Also ist die Frage eher: Sieht das mit den zwei verschiedenen Felgen doof aus oder aber passt es, da eh die Gabel schwarz ist und der Rest silber.


----------



## rkersten (26. September 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin im Moment am überlegen, ob ich vorne überhaupt die Felge tauschen soll, neue Speichen und Nippel müssen dann auf jeden Fall rein, da ich die DT Prolock nicht mehr abbekomme - zu fest - obwohl es genau die gleiche Felge ist, nur halt in Silber.
> Also ist die Frage eher: Sieht das mit den zwei verschiedenen Felgen doof aus oder aber passt es, da eh die Gabel schwarz ist und der Rest silber.



Ganz einfach antworten ... zwei unterschiedliche Felgen machen ja nichts ... solange sie farblich gleich sind ... aber schwarz / silber ... und das an einem Epic, bitte? Also da muss ja mal was unternommen werden  - Wie siehts eigentlich aus ... wir sehen uns ja sicher beim Hill to Hill? Mein Quantec kennst du ja noch nicht in natura - hat zwei schwarze Felgen


----------



## roadrunner_gs (26. September 2005)

Okay, dann speichst du das Vorderrad aber aus.


----------



## rkersten (26. September 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, dann speichst du das Vorderrad aber aus.



Wenns garnicht geht, gibts immernoch den Seitenschneider


----------



## Einheimischer (26. September 2005)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> Wenns garnicht geht, gibts immernoch den Seitenschneider



Mit der Flex gehts wesentlich schneller  
Ich würd eher das hintere gegen ein schwarzes tauschen - Geschmacksache - zwei unterschiedliche, geht allerdings gar nicht an so einem Bike!

Grüße.


----------



## mikeonbike (26. September 2005)

LaZe schrieb:
			
		

> soooooodala meins:
> kritik und lob bitte




provokation...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qwk (26. September 2005)

hab mittlerweile aber andere pedalde draufgemacht und demnächst kommen auch noch andere laufräder


----------



## roadrunner_gs (26. September 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der Flex gehts wesentlich schneller
> Ich würd eher das hintere gegen ein schwarzes tauschen - Geschmacksache - zwei unterschiedliche, geht allerdings gar nicht an so einem Bike!
> 
> Grüße.



Nein, die schwarzen Felgen sehen extrem ******* aus, das Rad ist zu hell dafür


----------



## polo (26. September 2005)

kannst ja das vordere mit gwk tauschen, denn an das schöne giant gehören natürlich (auch) schwarze felgen dran!


----------



## roadrunner_gs (26. September 2005)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> kannst ja das vordere mit gwk tauschen, denn an das schöne giant gehören natürlich (auch) schwarze felgen dran!



Der wird sich über die Discfelgen sicher freuen.


----------



## polo (26. September 2005)

richtig!


----------



## olafcm (26. September 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

>



ist das ne sid an nem epic?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner_gs (26. September 2005)

Lass mich nachgucken...
...nein, das ist eine SID an einem Epic.
Wieso? Ist damit was nicht in Ordnung?


----------



## FeierFox (26. September 2005)

Ein bischen dunkel das Bild. Das hat das gute Stück nicht verdient!


----------



## rkersten (26. September 2005)

FeierFox schrieb:
			
		

> Ein bischen dunkel das Bild. Das hat das gute Stück nicht verdient!



sind wir da was anderes gewohnt? Ich hab bis jetzt nur dunkle bilder von roadrunner_gs gesehen  ... etwas Licht könnt nicht schaden.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (26. September 2005)

@qwk 
ahhhhhh, was hast du denn mit dem rahmen gemacht ?????

der rahmen ist so schön und hat so viel potenzial. da möchtest du doch bestimmt noch was ändern, oder ?

fahre den gleichen rahmen und habe selten so ein schönes stück gesehen.   

für den rahmen 10 p  
den rest 1 p  

aber wenigstens ist schonmal die zukunft gesichert, möchtest ja zumindestens mal den laufradsatz wechseln  

grüße
dominik


----------



## jona$ (26. September 2005)

was würden die experten hier eigentlich an meinem hobby-budget-hobel am ehesten tauschen?













(die gelbe flasche und halterung sind schon lange ab, hab nur lange kein bild mehr gemacht.)

rahmen: kinesis kinesium superlight 1500g bei 21"
gabel: rock shox pilot sl air (dank neuer, weicher feder zwar noch keine SID, aber zumindest brauchbar)
bremen/hebel: deore 525 disc 160mm/160mm
kurbel: deore hollowtech octalink
schaltwerk: xt
umwerfer: deore 
schalthebel: deore
kette & ritzel: hg53
felgen: mavic x223 disc
naben: deore
reifen: schwalbe black jack
lenker: ritchey comp
sattelstütze: richtey comp
vorbau: ritchey comp
barends: ritchey comp
sattelklemme: promax  
sattel: bequem, farblich passend und nicht gerade leicht  
tacho: sigma bc xy 
pedale: plattform - ich weiss, ich weiss, klicks machen mich schneller, es ist eine glaubensfrage und bisher lebe ich gut ohne klicks.

ich fahre max. 1000km im jahr bei 184cm und 74kg - hobbyfahrer par excellence also

also, angenommen, ich bin bereit 150 zu investieren, was mache ich am besten?


----------



## [email protected]!t (26. September 2005)

jona$ schrieb:
			
		

> also, angenommen, ich bin bereit 150 zu investieren, was mache ich am besten?



naja die naben wirste bei 1000km im jahr eh bald tauschen müssen...


----------



## qwk (26. September 2005)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:
			
		

> @qwk
> ahhhhhh, was hast du denn mit dem rahmen gemacht ?????
> 
> der rahmen ist so schön und hat so viel potenzial. da möchtest du doch bestimmt noch was ändern, oder ?
> ...


wie gesagt .. will mir n neuen laufradsatz kaufen (crossmax oder hügi ..), aufjedenfall auch noch neue pedale (eggbeater) und dann hab ich erstma kein geld mehr 
aber wenn ich dann wieder was übrig hab will ich das rad mal nach und nach auf XT aufrüsten 

entspricht das deinen vorstellungen? 
und .. haste mal n bild von deinem bike?


----------



## qwk (26. September 2005)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> kannst ja das vordere mit gwk tauschen, denn an das schöne giant gehören natürlich (auch) schwarze felgen dran!



wie gesagt .. will mir neue (schwarze) laufräder kaufen 



			
				roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Der wird sich über die Discfelgen sicher freuen.


aber nur wenn ich dann auch noch n farblich passendes hinterrad mit discfelgen geschenkt bekomme


----------



## roadrunner_gs (27. September 2005)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> sind wir da was anderes gewohnt? Ich hab bis jetzt nur dunkle bilder von roadrunner_gs gesehen  ... etwas Licht könnt nicht schaden.



Ich habe nur abends Zeit. 



			
				gwk schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> aber nur wenn ich dann auch noch n farblich passendes hinterrad mit discfelgen geschenkt bekomme



Nur zur Orientierung: Es geht hier nur um die Felgen.


----------



## FeierFox (27. September 2005)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> naja die naben wirste bei 1000km im jahr eh bald tauschen müssen...



Das stimmt nicht. Wenn man den obligatorischen 1x/Jahr Service durchführt, halten auch diese fast ewig.

Ich glaub ich würde gar nichts tauschen. Spar das Geld, irgendwann geht mal was kaputt, vielleicht wird das teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pueftel (27. September 2005)

..so, ich hab auch wieder ein wenig geändert. XTR-Kurbel, XTR Umwerfer, tune Stütze in gold(bling!)und schwarze Ritchey Reifen sind neu.






Frank


----------



## GlanDas (27. September 2005)

optik: glatte 6!

sorry aber das ist einfach nur zusammengewürfelt, kein systhem drinnen


----------



## pueftel (27. September 2005)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> optik: glatte 6!
> 
> sorry aber das ist einfach nur zusammengewürfelt, kein systhem drinnen




Das müsstest Du mir mal erklären.

Frank


----------



## schimmler (27. September 2005)

> lass Dir nen netten Schriftzug fürs Unterrohr plottern
> 
> habe ich fürs Hardtail gemacht nachdem ich es neu pulvern lassen habe
> 
> später dann auch fürs Rennrad, da mir der eigentliche Schriftzug nicht gefiel und ich ihn nach stundenlanger knibbelei runter hatte



wo hast du dir den aufkleber denn plottern lassen?? und was kostet sowas?


----------



## GlanDas (27. September 2005)

pueftel schrieb:
			
		

> Das müsstest Du mir mal erklären.
> 
> Frank



Es sind zu viele Farben am Rad!
Vorallem das Gold schreit gerade so
Die kombination der Farben passt nicht


Aber das ist alles geschmackssache, und außerdem sieht man nur die Lenkergegend wenn man fährt   
Funktionell ist es sicherlich spitze


----------



## Northern lite (27. September 2005)

www.der-stickershop.de

Preis weiß ich nicht mehr... aberwar erschwinglich und nicht zu teuer...


----------



## pueftel (27. September 2005)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Es sind zu viele Farben am Rad!
> Die kombination der Farben passt nicht



..meinst Du den DEAN Schriftzug? Das hätte man den Jungs damals(1990) mal sagen müssen  


Frank


----------



## GlanDas (27. September 2005)

pueftel schrieb:
			
		

> ..meinst Du den DEAN Schriftzug? Das hätte man den Jungs damals(1990) mal sagen müssen
> 
> 
> Frank



ne garnicht mal,
sondern dieses wirrwarr   
grauer Matter rahmen, Gabel schwarz glänzend, Reifen Matt schwarz, Kurbel glänzend silber, Sattelstütze Gold glänzend.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (27. September 2005)

Und schwarze Züge, da hätte ich irgendwas graues gesucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (27. September 2005)

erstma...ich find das rad cool...weitaus kuhler als so manches epic was hier im dreitages-rythmus auftaucht und ne unmögliche felgenkombination hat  


was ich noch machen würde...goldenen nokons, n goldenen roox lenker, evtl. noch goldenen kurbelschrauben und schnellspanner
et voila...pimp-bike anno 1990


----------



## pueftel (27. September 2005)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> ne garnicht mal,
> sondern dieses wirrwarr
> grauer Matter rahmen, Gabel schwarz glänzend, Reifen Matt schwarz, Kurbel glänzend silber, Sattelstütze Gold glänzend.



..darauf etwas zu erwidern würde uns nicht wirklich weiter bringen. Unsere Ansichten über den stilvollen Aufbau eines DEAN gehen einfach zu weit auseinander. Bei Hugo sehe ich da eindeutig mehr Gemeinsamkeiten, von den Nokons mal abgesehen  

Frank


----------



## roadrunner_gs (27. September 2005)

Wenn schon 90er, denn schon 90er



			
				Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> was ich noch machen würde...goldenen nokons,



violette



			
				Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> n goldenen roox lenker,



schwarz mit lila sprenkeln



			
				Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> evtl. noch goldenen kurbelschrauben und schnellspanner



rosa



			
				Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> et voila...pimp-bike anno 1990



So, nun ist es fertig.


----------



## Fat_Tony (27. September 2005)

pueftel schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> Frank



Über alles kann man sich streiten aber nicht über die tune Stütze in gold...die ist einfach nur geil *sabber*


----------



## pueftel (27. September 2005)

@roadrunner

..na, na, na, das gute Stück ist aus Titan! Da sollte man sich mit den von Dir genannten Farben doch etwas zurückhalten.

Frank


----------



## emzeh10 (27. September 2005)

... wo kann ich was an meinem 12,8 kg schweren dark angel sparen? 

54er rahmen, ritchey pro vorbau, ritchey pro sattelstange und sattel, bremsen magura lousie fr, reifen mavic 317 disc auf conti expl. 2.1, gabel:manitou black


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (27. September 2005)

mühselisch schrieb:
			
		

> ... wo kann ich was an meinem 12,8 kg schweren dark angel sparen?



Die frage müsste umgestellt werden..."wo ist es kaum möglich was zu sparen"
also ich kann nix finden


----------



## emzeh10 (27. September 2005)

sniff -
dachte vielleicht andere gabel, sattelstütze, sattel ..reifen?


----------



## roadrunner_gs (27. September 2005)

mühselisch schrieb:
			
		

> sniff -
> dachte vielleicht andere gabel, sattelstütze, sattel ..reifen?



Rahmen, Laufradsatz - kurzum: alles?

Bevor du unnütz die Wirtschaft ankurbelst solltest du dir vielleicht erst einmal folgende Fragen stellen:

1. Bist du zufrieden mit deinem Rad?
[ ] Ja
[ ] Nein

wenn
[X] Ja
dann
Prima!  Du brauchst nichts machen ausser ab und an Verschleißteile austauschen.

wenn
[X] Nein
dann
Stelle dir die Frage, was gefällt dir nicht.
Ist es dir zu schwer pick dir schwere Teile raus, die sich relativ einfach und günstig ersetzen lassen.
Gefällt es dir optisch nicht tausche die dein ästhetisches Empfinden störenden Teile durch Augenschmeichler aus.
Hat es zu wenig Prollfaktor tausche einige Teile gegen goldene *bling-bling* oder tausche einfach nur ein par Schrauben gegen goldene um Akzente zu setzen. 

Es liegt in deiner Hand.


----------



## Hugo (27. September 2005)

kann roadrunner nur zustimmen.

solang du keine dringende notwendigkeit siehst einzelne teile zu tauschen lass es.
btw. ohne zeitdruck lassen sich bei ebay echt schnäppchen machen...einfach guggen was es gibt, aber ohne sich unter druck zu setzen, wenn man was findet was einem zusagt zu schnappen, wenn nicht...auch egal


----------



## emzeh10 (27. September 2005)

okay,okay, gebe mich geschlagen. dachte nur bei 1,88 größe und 93 kg  
könnte ich mir bei der buckelschinderei noch was an kilos ersparen,
außer meinen kilos natürlich  
aber ihr habt recht, erst tauschen-kaufen-ersetzen- wenn nötig,
thx


----------



## Einheimischer (27. September 2005)

mühselisch schrieb:
			
		

> okay,okay, gebe mich geschlagen. dachte nur bei 1,88 größe und 93 kg
> könnte ich mir bei der buckelschinderei noch was an kilos ersparen,
> außer meinen kilos natürlich
> aber ihr habt recht, erst tauschen-kaufen-ersetzen- wenn nötig,
> thx



WAS du bist NUR 1,88 - als ich das Bike sah, dachte ich: "Mensch, der muss ja mindestens 2,70 groß sein", sorry   

Grüße.


----------



## emzeh10 (27. September 2005)

ja, hört sich blöd an, aber:
kleiner oberkörper und ewig lange beiiiiine.
stell ich den sattel tiefer, kann ich die knie nicht richtig durchdrücken
und ich sitze auf dem rad wie ein affe auf dem mühlstein. 
bist nicht der erste der sich wundert, wenn ich zum allein stehenden
mtb laufe......
das gelächer ist dann meins


----------



## fab1o (27. September 2005)

gibts hier jemanden mit einem Commencal Flame Hardtail????  

wenn ja bitter Erfahrungen und Pics posten.

thx


----------



## dominik-deluxe (27. September 2005)

@qwk 
ein foto meines giant:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/147100/size/big/cat/500/page/
(naja es ist fast mein bike, wurde einiges geändert aber optisch *fast* gleich.)
teileliste: im anhang
gebe zu da ich schon länger fahre (2jahre  )ist es etwas höherwertig. 
allerdings ging es ja nur darum dein schöne rahmen  ......naja
noch ein tip:
1.würde die kurbel gegen irgendeine steifere tauschen: xt 
2. weiß nicht wie die gabel und die bremsen sind wäre danach aber mein 2. vorschlag

was haltet ihr eigentlich von meinem bike




grüße dominik


----------



## Hugo (27. September 2005)

finds cool...die farbe is auch irgendwie ma was anderes...kein silber, kein schwarz und trotzdem nicht augenkrebsverursachend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HILLKILLER (27. September 2005)

Farbe nennt sich Bundeswehr-Matt oder ehr Tarnfarbe "Wüstenfuchs", oder?  

Aber sieht sehr stimmig aus.

HK


----------



## rkersten (27. September 2005)

pueftel schrieb:
			
		

> ..so, ich hab auch wieder ein wenig geändert. XTR-Kurbel, XTR Umwerfer, tune Stütze in gold(bling!)und schwarze Ritchey Reifen sind neu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schön BUNT, viel zu bunt für meinen geschmack, die goldene tune sattelstütze ist das i-tüpfelchen ... lad das bild beim nächsten mal einfach in graustufe hoch  wie king fly schon meinte kein system drin ... alles zusammengewürfelt, wär das gleich wenn ich aus meinen ganzen Parts was hier zo rumliegt was aufbauen würde.

... aber mal was anders, kunstwerke sind eigentlich BUNT


----------



## rkersten (27. September 2005)

@dominik-deluxe ... sehr schön aufgebaut   ... nur gescheite pedalen sollten noch ran ... oder zeig mir wie du ohne fährst


----------



## Einheimischer (27. September 2005)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> @dominik-deluxe ... sehr schön aufgebaut   ... nur gescheite pedalen sollten noch ran ... oder zeig mir wie du ohne fährst



Tut er, mit dem auf dem Bild auf jeden Fall, sowieso nicht... ist das Werbefoto von STEC: http://www.s-tec-sports.de/media/cases/xtc_large.jpg  

Grüße.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (28. September 2005)

hallo
@Einheimischer
da haste recht hab das rad auch von denen allerdings eben custommade  .
hab leider meine digicam geschuppt   vondaher gehts leider net anderst.

dominik


----------



## ovinas (28. September 2005)

So, nun ich auch mal...
Vom 97er Canyon Yellowstone ist eigentlich nur noch der Rahmen übrig.


----------



## #easy# (28. September 2005)

Ab wieviel Kilo darf man denn sein Bike hier vorstellen!  (Vom Bike nadürlich  ) Ab wann ist das Bike also ein Gross-Country???

easy


----------



## qwk (28. September 2005)

@ dominik-deluxe 
ich fahr 8 jahre ^^.. aber für teurere teile hat das geld nicht gereicht und jetzt will ich halt über den winter n bisschen was upgraden 

was für laufräder würdet ihr denn empfehlen, DT Swiss Hügi oder Crossmax Enduro/SL?


----------



## Olllli (28. September 2005)

#easy# schrieb:
			
		

> Ab wieviel Kilo darf man denn sein Bike hier vorstellen!  (Vom Bike nadürlich  ) Ab wann ist das Bike also ein *Gross-Country*???
> 
> easy



Wie du schon geschrieben hast, kommt es auf die Größe und nicht das Gewicht an. Es ist nämlich erst ab 56 cm Rahmenhöhe ein *Gross-Country*  


Gruß, Olllli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soul-Bikes (28. September 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen, wollte auch mal eure Meinung zu meinem Bike haben  
Ich hoffe es gefällt euch. Auf Wunsch auch Teileliste.


----------



## rkersten (28. September 2005)

ja schaut sehr gut aus    ... gibt nichts auszusetzten. Ich pers. würd mal das Fahrverhalten bei negativem Vorbau testen. Ich pers. find auch das ein negativer Vorbau die Optik verbessert (bei einem CC Bike)


----------



## Soul-Bikes (28. September 2005)

Hab ich schon getestet.
Sieht gut aus, aber leider komme ich mit dem Farherhalten nicht zurecht.
Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## rkersten (28. September 2005)

das meinte ich .. ein negativer vorbau ist nicht jedermanns sache ... aber das rad schaut ja auch so gut aus ... aber wie ich das so sehe sollte eine FOX auch schick an mein Bike passen  ... na mal schauen wenn ich mein FRM fertig aufgebaut habe, gönne ich meinem Quantec mal eine FOX.

Übrigens, wenns Wetter wieder schöner wird werd ich von meinem Kunstwerk mal wieder ein Bild machen ... Sattel, Schaltzüge und Kurbel wurden geändert.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (28. September 2005)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> Übrigens, wenns Wetter wieder schöner wird werd ich von meinem Kunstwerk mal wieder ein Bild machen ... Sattel, Schaltzüge und Kurbel wurden geändert.



Juli 2006?


----------



## rkersten (29. September 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Juli 2006?


 ... ich meinte wenn keine Feuchtigkeit mehr von oben kommt und sich etwas Sonne zwischen den Wolken durchquält ... mal schauen wie heute das Wetter wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (29. September 2005)

Soul-Bikes schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen, wollte auch mal eure Meinung zu meinem Bike haben
> Ich hoffe es gefällt euch. Auf Wunsch auch Teileliste.


pedale


----------



## Soul-Bikes (29. September 2005)

Ja ich wissen! Ich fahre aber oft mit normalen Schuhen zur Arbeit, deshabl muß dieser Kompromiss eben sein, Leider!  
Trotzdem Danke für die konstruktive Kritik.


----------



## LaZe (29. September 2005)

es gibt doch auch pedale wo die eine seite normal is und die andere mit klick-system von shimano
hab aber für meine klickies auch so ne plattform die in die eine seite reingeklickt wird kannst aber die andere seite mit klickies fahren  
allerdings sind das plastik-teile mit nich sehr gutem grip und nutzen sich recht schnell ab


----------



## mete (29. September 2005)

So, mete hat mit sich gehadert und gehadert und schließlich doch sein Fixie zum Schalter zurückgebaut, das ist dabei rausgekommen:





Ist erstmal alles so zusammengesteckt, was noch rumlag, es ändert sich also noch was (Spacerturm, Vorbau, Bremsen..).


----------



## Ampelhasser (29. September 2005)

Hi Mete,

sieht richtig schick aus 



			
				mete schrieb:
			
		

> So, mete hat mit sich gehadert und gehadert und schließlich doch sein Fixie zum Schalter zurückgebaut, das ist dabei rausgekommen


 
wurde dieser Entschluß evtl. an einer der letzten Steigungen unserer WE Tour getroffen 

Jens


----------



## Soul-Bikes (29. September 2005)

Hi LaZe,

auf dem Bild ist es leider nicht zu erkennen, aber es sind diese Shimano Pedale die auf der einen Seite mit Klickies gefahren werden.


----------



## mete (29. September 2005)

Ampelhasser schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Mete,
> 
> wurde dieser Entschluß evtl. an einer der letzten Steigungen unserer WE Tour getroffen
> 
> Jens



Unter anderem, ja, aber da ich Fixie v.a. bergab im Gelände doof finde und ich keine 2 SSP's mit derselben Übersetzung brauche, lag die Entscheidung doch recht nahe, das Ding umzubauen.


----------



## LaZe (29. September 2005)

Soul-Bikes schrieb:
			
		

> Hi LaZe,
> 
> auf dem Bild ist es leider nicht zu erkennen, aber es sind diese Shimano Pedale die auf der einen Seite mit Klickies gefahren werden.


achso....sry habsch nich gesehn


----------



## GlanDas (30. September 2005)

zwar schon 2x gepostet aber jetzt funktionierts edlich   
kritik (außer zum Schutzblech  ) erwünscht 









MFG Fly


----------



## Hardraider (30. September 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (30. September 2005)

die gelben pedale gehn gar nicht!


----------



## polo (30. September 2005)

Und Das Schutzblech


----------



## roadrunner_gs (30. September 2005)

mete schrieb:
			
		

> So, mete hat mit sich gehadert und gehadert und schließlich doch sein Fixie zum Schalter zurückgebaut, das ist dabei rausgekommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was der alles so rumzuliegen hat...
...weiter so!


----------



## customracer (30. September 2005)

Halöle, hab's zwar schon mal gepostet aber doppelt gepostet hält besser


----------



## GlanDas (30. September 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> die gelben pedale gehn gar nicht!



Das ist ein Farbklecks der zum Bike gehört.
Mal ne nette Farbe neben dem ganzen Schwarz Grau


----------



## Hugo (30. September 2005)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ein Farbklecks der zum Bike gehört.
> Mal ne nette Farbe neben dem ganzen Schwarz Grau



ne, das is kein farbkleks, das ist augenkrebshervorrufend


----------



## kleinbiker (30. September 2005)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ein Farbklecks der zum Bike gehört.
> Mal ne nette Farbe neben dem ganzen Schwarz Grau



Hallo,

Wenn du kein Schwarz-Grau möchtest, dann such dir welche in weiß oder rot

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## GlanDas (1. Oktober 2005)

Waren die einzigen Klickies die ich zu hause habe,
neben den Plattform/klickie Pedalen.

Wenn neue Schuhe kommen kauf ich auch gleich andere Klickies mit   

MFG Fly


----------



## BiNo (2. Oktober 2005)

Hallo

Wollte euch mal mein Schwarzen Angel nicht vorenthalten, Bild entstand heute auf der Jungfernfahrt im Schönen Berliner Grunewald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaZe (2. Oktober 2005)

BiNo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Wollte euch mal mein Schwarzen Angel nicht vorenthalten, Bild entstand heute auf der Jungfernfahrt im Schönen Berliner Grunewald.


*anbet*


----------



## Hugo (3. Oktober 2005)

seh ich das richtig....ne stütze mit setback und dann noch den sattel so weit wie möglich nach hinten geschoben?
is jetz kein style ding, aber das kann vom fahrverhalten doch wirklich nicht so optimal sein so hecklastig durch die gegend zu huschen


----------



## BiNo (3. Oktober 2005)

Hast recht, hatte heute nochmal alles ausgelotet und Sattel ist jetzt weiter vorne, war halt die Jungfernfahrt.
Ist noch nicht alles optimal eingestellt, durch den alten Rahmen hatte ich das empfinden weiter hinten sitzen zu müssen. 
Aber heute bei der Hausrunde passt das jetzt schon besser. Muss mich erstmal umgewöhnen weil der Angel kleiner ist als der alte


----------



## Knax (3. Oktober 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen!
hier nun das sommer update meines principia mac ltd.   :

- selle italia slr TT
- xtr schaltwerk 2002
- xtr umwerfer 2003
- mounty special sattelstütze (220gr. gekürzt für 20 euro!)



in den nächsten wochen/monaten:
- xtr kurbel 2003
- manitou skareb in weiß   
- LRS (amc naben + xr4.1 ceramic)  ...

mfg
Knax


----------



## chris29 (3. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
dann will ich auch mal, da ich aber nciht weiß wie das mit den Fotos geht HIER  mal der Link. 
Ist ein 2005 er Univega SL UPCT im Originalzustand bis auf den Lenker und die Griffe.


----------



## kiwiboy2005 (3. Oktober 2005)

Das ist mein Schatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (3. Oktober 2005)

Der Sattel ist doch wohl nicht dein ernst oder?


----------



## roadrunner_gs (3. Oktober 2005)

Vor allen Dingen viel zu weit nach hinten geschoben, die Reling mag das sicher nicht (genauso wie beim NoSaint weiter oben).


----------



## faketreee (3. Oktober 2005)

kiwiboy2005 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist mein Schatz



Ein Kunstwerk mit Schutzblech?


----------



## LeichteGranate (3. Oktober 2005)

Nabend Leute!!!
NAchdem ich endlich mein TraumCCRacer aufgebaut hab, wollte ich euch nicht die ersten Bilder vorenthalten. Der Rahmen ist ein Pearl Anorexia  



















Bremsleitungen werden noch gekürzt, hab bloß noch kein Entlüftungskit...
Ich bitte um eure Kritik!

Schönen Abend noch LeichteGranate


----------



## daniel77 (3. Oktober 2005)

geile Farbe 
und auch was man sonst so sieht


----------



## roadrunner_gs (3. Oktober 2005)

Aus extrem schlechten Winkeln bei Innenlicht fotografiert: Schlepp das Ding raus (wenn es hell ist oder mit einem ordentlichen Blitz) und mach neue Fotos.


----------



## LeichteGranate (3. Oktober 2005)

Die Qualität der Fotos ist nicht berauschend, aber es sind eben die ersten, auf die schnelle gemachten Fotos...Ich liefere morgen oder übermorgen besser Bilder ab. Die Farbe nennt sich Buttergreen und ist ein Effektlack, der von grün bis gelb geht.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (3. Oktober 2005)

LeichteGranate schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> Die Farbe nennt sich Buttergreen und ist ein Effektlack, der von grün bis gelb geht.



Whoa!  
Dann bitte in ein professionelles Fotostudio fahren, damit man was zum staunen hat!


----------



## _stalker_ (3. Oktober 2005)

LeichteGranate schrieb:
			
		

> Die Qualität der Fotos ist nicht berauschend, aber es sind eben die ersten, auf die schnelle gemachten Fotos...Ich liefere morgen oder übermorgen besser Bilder ab. Die Farbe nennt sich Buttergreen und ist ein Effektlack, der von grün bis gelb geht.



was man bisher sehen kann, sieht schon mal sehr nett aus   

ich bin auch gespannt auf den lack aus verschiedenen winkeln


----------



## Gorth (3. Oktober 2005)

Den Effektlack kann man doch schon auf den Bildern erahnen 

Hast den nachträglich lackiert oder gehört das zur Farbpalette des Herstellers.
Aufpreis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeichteGranate (3. Oktober 2005)

Der Lack gehört in die Farbpalette von Pearl. Ob die Farbe extra kostet weiß ich nicht. Ich hab nen Vorführrahmen gekauft.


----------



## DAMDAM (3. Oktober 2005)

Darf man Fragen was der Rahmen Serienmäßig kostet ich suche nämlich gerade nen neuen Hardtailrahmen !?!


----------



## _stalker_ (4. Oktober 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Darf man Fragen was der Rahmen Serienmäßig kostet ich suche nämlich gerade nen neuen Hardtailrahmen !?!



Anorexia Race Rahmen incl. FSA Orbit Steuersatz: EUR 980,00


----------



## Beach90 (4. Oktober 2005)

endlich mal nach langer zeit hier ein richtig geiles bike , 
pass gut drauf auf


----------



## Schrommski (4. Oktober 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Darf man Fragen was der Rahmen Serienmäßig kostet ich suche nämlich gerade nen neuen Hardtailrahmen !?!




http://www.storm-cycles.com/deutsch/pearl/anorexia_race.html


----------



## bachmayeah (4. Oktober 2005)

echt schoen die rahmen von denen..hat der 1point5 oder sieht das nur so aus?


----------



## Fat_Tony (4. Oktober 2005)

LeichteGranate schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend Leute!!!
> NAchdem ich endlich mein TraumCCRacer aufgebaut hab, wollte ich euch nicht die ersten Bilder vorenthalten. Der Rahmen ist ein Pearl Anorexia
> 
> Schönen Abend noch LeichteGranate




EINFACH NUR HAMMER HAMMER HAMMER GEIL!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!


----------



## polo (4. Oktober 2005)

wirklich das schönste rad seit langem hier!
ich erlaube mir, ein foto aus deinem album etwas größer zu posten, so daß man etwas mehr sieht:





so z.b., daß da entweder eine schwarze sattelstütze drangehört, oder vorbau/lenker auch in silber; ich würde ersteres machen. dementsprechend paßt die fox - optisch - nicht dazu, auch hier dann eine schwarze gabel!


----------



## LaZe (4. Oktober 2005)

und cantisockel wech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner_gs (4. Oktober 2005)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> lenker auch in silber
> (...)



Problem: Wo bekommt man heutzutage noch silberne Lenker (außer bei REAL von Kalloy).


----------



## Hugo (4. Oktober 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Problem: Wo bekommt man heutzutage noch silberne Lenker (außer bei REAL von Kalloy).



wär doch ne marktlücke für syntace, neben dem f99 auch nen lenker in porno-poliert an zu bieten


----------



## chri5 (4. Oktober 2005)

wirklich geiles Rad, Klein laesst gruessen.


----------



## faketreee (4. Oktober 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Problem: Wo bekommt man heutzutage noch silberne Lenker (außer bei REAL von Kalloy).



Thomson, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


----------



## Toni172 (4. Oktober 2005)

syntace


----------



## fab1o (5. Oktober 2005)

bachmayeah schrieb:
			
		

> echt schoen die rahmen von denen..hat der 1point5 oder sieht das nur so aus?



guckst du hier:
http://www.pearl-cycles.com/deutsch/models/anorexia.html

steht was von Oversize Steuersatz... aber 1,5 für ein CC-Bike scheint mir übertrieben!

das Gewicht (1350g) ist trotzdem in Ordnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fab1o (5. Oktober 2005)

hier noch ein leckeres Pic:


----------



## chris29 (5. Oktober 2005)

So, hier ist meins nochmal im Original  :




Und die Steuerzentrale:



Ausstattung:
Rahmen: Scandium Deltabox II 4- Gelenker
Schaltung: XTR kopl. inkl. Kurbel 2005
Bremse: Mag. Marta 2005
LRS: DT Swiss 240s und Dt Swiss XR 4.1d DT Comp.-Speichen.
Reifen: Conti Explorer Supersonic (kommen aber andere drauf, evt. Conti Vapor)
Gabel: Manitou Skareb Platinium IT 30-100 mm Federweg
Dämpfer: Manitou Swinger SPV
Lenker, Stütze, Vorbau: Richey WCS
Griffe: Ergon mit kurzen Barends
Gewicht: 11.40 Kg inkl Elite Flaschenhalter und Shimano 540 Pedale.


----------



## Hugo (5. Oktober 2005)

cedi schrieb:
			
		

> guckst du hier:
> http://www.pearl-cycles.com/deutsch/models/anorexia.html
> 
> steht was von Oversize Steuersatz... aber 1,5 für ein CC-Bike scheint mir übertrieben!
> ...



1,5 zoll lässt dir freie wahl bei der gabelsuche...da passt z.b. ne fatty oder ne lefty schon von hause aus rein mit dem richtigen Steuersatz


----------



## fab1o (5. Oktober 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> 1,5 zoll lässt dir freie wahl bei der gabelsuche...da passt z.b. ne fatty oder ne lefty schon von hause aus rein mit dem richtigen Steuersatz



ist ein Argument   hab gar nicht an die C'dale Gabeln gedacht!


----------



## checky (6. Oktober 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> 1,5 zoll lässt dir freie wahl bei der gabelsuche...da passt z.b. ne fatty oder ne lefty schon von hause aus rein mit dem richtigen Steuersatz



Ist das denn tatsächlich so ?
Man liest davon, tatsächlich habe ich aber noch nie nen Adapter, oder Steuersatz für 1 1/5" & Headshock gesehen.
Passt des wirklich & hats Zubehörteile dafür (oder nur graue Theorie) ?


----------



## Hugo (6. Oktober 2005)

wenns wirklich 1,5 ist würde es passen.(zwar nicht ganz bastelfrei, weil man sich die lagerschalen selbst drehn lassen müsste, aber es würde eben "passen") der unterschied zum original c-dale maß ist marginal.
als 1,5 eingeführt wurde gabs dazu auch ma ne aussage von c-dale
sieht mir auf den bildern aber um ehrlich zu sein nicht so aus...eieruhr eben bloß, und da fehlts dann im inneren des rohres an platz

edit:
der grund wieso man den umbau wohl so selten sieht...rahmen die 1,5zoll haben sind von der geometrie meistens nicht auf ne gabel wie ne fatty abgesteimmt, bzw. die fatty wär nicht so wirklich der bringer im vergleich zum Hinterbau...die Lefty wiederum lässt sich in nahezu alle Rahmen einbaun, kostet aber n scheine Geld so dass es niemand macht.
als ich meinen zweiten rcc06 bekommen hatte, hatte ich mit dem gedanken gespielt ne fatty ein zu bauen...hätte sogar gepasst, aber dann kam der rcc08


----------



## rainbow-warrior (6. Oktober 2005)

sodele des isch mein bike, hält net ganz mit euern mit 
aber ich mags trotzdem


----------



## Pevloc (6. Oktober 2005)

Also als Vertreter der reinen Lehre, und als Feind von "Verkehrssicheren" CC-Rädern muß ich einiges kritisieren:

-Halterungen aller Art
-Katzenaugen
-Rückstrahler
-Hosenschutzring
-Bärentatzen
-Ständer

Aber sonst denke ich die Basis relativ solide, lässt sich sicher was draus machen!


----------



## LaZe (6. Oktober 2005)

würd ich au ma sagen....diese halterungen sehen nich nur besch***en aus sondern nerven auch


----------



## Wave (6. Oktober 2005)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> So, hier ist meins nochmal im Original  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was ein geiles Bike...aber wieso so zum Tourenbomber umgebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (6. Oktober 2005)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> was ein geiles Bike...aber wieso so zum Tourenbomber umgebaut?


Danke!
Wieso Tourenbomber? Hab nur die Griffe dran weil sie mir echt gegen die eingeschlafenen Hände geholfen haben, die Satteltasche wirkt auf dem Bild wohl größer als sie eigendlich ist, passt nur Schluch Airgun und mini-mini Tool rein.


----------



## rkersten (6. Oktober 2005)

So hier mal wieder mein gutes Stück

Änderungen ...
- Sattel: Trans AM gegen SLR
- Kurbel: XT 2003 gegen XT 2005
- Schaltzüge/Hüllen: Gore Ride On mit Jagwire Hüllen

Wer was zu kritisieren hat, melden! Ich bin derzeit voll zufrieden, Gewicht sollte so bei 10,5 kg liegen. Werd mir jetzt mein FRM aufbauen, beim Quantec werden nur noch Verschleißteile gewechselt und wenns FRM fertig ist kommt vielleicht noch eine FOX rein das wars dann aber auch schon.

P.S. Sattelüberhöhung ist eigentlich 5mm mehr, auf den vorigen Wurzeltrails muss sich das ganze verstellt haben, habs erst nach dem Foto korriegiert


----------



## Wave (6. Oktober 2005)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke!
> Wieso Tourenbomber? Hab nur die Griffe dran weil sie mir echt gegen die eingeschlafenen Hände geholfen haben, die Satteltasche wirkt auf dem Bild wohl größer als sie eigendlich ist, passt nur Schluch Airgun und mini-mini Tool rein.



genau wegen den zwei sachen   
wenn eh nur schlauch und minimal-tool in die satteltasche reinpassen, pack die beiden sachen doch gleich in rucksack... wenn die funktion der griffe die optik deutlich überschreitet, will ich dagegen nichts gesagt haben


----------



## rkersten (6. Oktober 2005)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> genau wegen den zwei sachen
> wenn eh nur schlauch und minimal-tool in die satteltasche reinpassen, pack die beiden sachen doch gleich in rucksack... wenn die funktion der griffe die optik deutlich überschreitet, will ich dagegen nichts gesagt haben



Optisch sehen die auch garnicht so verkehrt aus, liegen wirklich gut in der Hand und die integrierten Barends sind auch klasse, hab auch schon überlegt mir welche zu holen.


----------



## Deleted 52125 (6. Oktober 2005)

Schönes Bike


----------



## Cadel (7. Oktober 2005)




----------



## b.olaf (7. Oktober 2005)

Das grüne Klein aus dem vorgenannten Link sieht ja mal klasse aus.


----------



## chris29 (7. Oktober 2005)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> genau wegen den zwei sachen
> wenn eh nur schlauch und minimal-tool in die satteltasche reinpassen, pack die beiden sachen doch gleich in rucksack... wenn die funktion der griffe die optik deutlich überschreitet, will ich dagegen nichts gesagt haben



Mit Rucksäcken hab ich es nicht so, ausser ich fahre ne Tagestour. Meist sind es aber nur 2-4 Std. und da fahr ich lieber ohne.
Ich hätte mir die "Rentnergriffe" auch nicht ans Bike geschraubt, allein wegen dem Preis, aber sie helfen wirklich.


----------



## chris29 (7. Oktober 2005)

b.olaf schrieb:
			
		

> Das grüne Klein aus dem vorgenannten Link sieht ja mal klasse aus.


Ja,ja, da hat Klein noch schöne Ramen gebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (7. Oktober 2005)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Rucksäcken hab ich es nicht so, ausser ich fahre ne Tagestour. Meist sind es aber nur 2-4 Std. und da fahr ich lieber ohne.
> Ich hätte mir die "Rentnergriffe" auch nicht ans Bike geschraubt, allein wegen dem Preis, aber sie helfen wirklich.




ach mist...meinte, dass du  die Teile ins Trikot packen sollst

ach egal!


----------



## chris29 (7. Oktober 2005)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> ach mist...meinte, dass du  die Teile ins Trikot packen sollst
> 
> ach egal!



Das wäre ne Überlegung wert.


----------



## Priester (7. Oktober 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> 1,5 zoll lässt dir freie wahl bei der gabelsuche...da passt z.b. ne fatty oder ne lefty schon von hause aus rein mit dem richtigen Steuersatz



Laut Auskunft von Pearl ist da jedenfalls diesbezüglich nix möglich...


----------



## Hugo (7. Oktober 2005)

weils laut auskunft von c-dale prinzipiell möglich ist in rahmen mit nem durchgängig 1,5zoll dicken steuerrohr ne fatty ein zu baun


----------



## Don Trailo (7. Oktober 2005)

cedi schrieb:
			
		

> hier noch ein leckeres Pic:


wieder mal was schönes , echt


----------



## LeichteGranate (7. Oktober 2005)

Moin!
Hier sind die versprochenen Bilder vom Bike. Das Steuerrohr ist nicht für 1.5" ausgelegt. Vorbau und Lenker sollen noch Silberne werden. Ich dachte an den Syntace F99 und den neuen RaceFace Deus Flat. 
Aber hier die Bilder:






[/IMG] 






Und der Lack:











Ich werde jetzt noch ein Ründchen drehen.
Schönen Abend noch!

LeichteGranate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (7. Oktober 2005)

LeichteGranate schrieb:
			
		

> Hier sind die versprochenen Bilder vom Bike. Das Steuerrohr ist nicht für 1.5" ausgelegt. Vorbau und Lenker sollen noch Silberne werden. Ich dachte an den Syntace F99 und den neuen RaceFace Deus Flat.


Wow, das sieht ja mal wirklich sehr schick aus.  
Aber länge mal bitte die Züge korrekt ab.


----------



## chris29 (7. Oktober 2005)

Junge, Junge das ist ja ein richtiges Schmuckstück, aber nicht hinfallen gelle!


----------



## metulsky (7. Oktober 2005)

LeichteGranate schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Hier sind die versprochenen Bilder vom Bike...
> Ich werde jetzt noch ein Ründchen drehen.
> Schönen Abend noch!
> ...



ein traum ! das duerfte papas sohn auch fahren 

gruesse

sven


----------



## J.V. (9. Oktober 2005)

frisch gewaschen und gefönt:


----------



## chri5 (9. Oktober 2005)

Mmmmhhh! Beim Scale leuchten mir immer die Augen, wie es sonst nur bei Kleins der Fall ist! Erste Sahne!


----------



## mauntenbeiker (9. Oktober 2005)

...also ich hab schon geilere scales gesehen...  
die bomber passt nicht wirklich zum scale - die crossmax kann ich nicht mehr sehen (...hatte ich auch mal  ) und ein paar schlanke eggbeater würden auch mehr hermachen... 
trotzdem: alles in allem recht schickes, schneidiges teil


----------



## Sahnie (9. Oktober 2005)

Ich finde den F99 (ist doch einer?) zu schmächtig für die Carbonrohre und die oversized Sattelstütze. Sonst natürlich ein Traum.


----------



## J.V. (9. Oktober 2005)

@ mauntenbeiker!
Die Bomber wollt ich unbedingt...
Die Crossmax auch  wobei sich da die Geister ja immer scheiden
Und die Time sind so schön schwarz  Nein im Ernst, ich fahre an allen Rädern Time und für neue Schuhe hats dann nicht mehr gereicht  

@ Sahnie
Ja ist der F99, gestern erst angebaut genau wie die Sattelstütze


----------



## Gorth (9. Oktober 2005)

Wie lang fährst Du schon die Bomber (km) ? Zufrieden?


----------



## J.V. (9. Oktober 2005)

Gorth schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lang fährst Du schon die Bomber (km) ? Zufrieden?



ca.2000km bin ich das Teil jetzt gefahren.
... na sie federt halt...   
Also ehrlich, mich überfordern so viele Luftkammern ganz einfach.   Ich glaube, ich bekomme nie das Optimum einer Federgabel zu spüren(zum Glück bin ich Hardtailfan und das Fully ist fast nur noch zum anschauen da)
Gruss Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fab1o (10. Oktober 2005)

@ J.V.

dein Scale ist geil so! lass dir nichts aufschwatzen;-)

zum Training wären mir persönlich die Crossmaxx zu schade. sind echt nicht sehr robust (hatte 3 Generationen davon...). aber fürs Rennen schon vom geilsten!!!


----------



## bachmayeah (10. Oktober 2005)

also ich fahr die crossmax auch! auf was muss man denn achten um sie so lange wie möglich fahren zu können.. wann traten bei euch probleme auf?


----------



## fab1o (10. Oktober 2005)

@beachm.

also Probleme in dem Sinn gibts nicht. 

die Abnutzung der Laufräder ist einfach enorm. Wenn du z. B. Rennen fährst wie ich, dann wirst du oft mal Steine, Holz, Dreck oder ein fremdes Bike... gegen die Räder bekommen. 
Sind halt im Vergleich zu selbst eingespeichten DTs extrem empfindlich.
ausserdem wenn dir mal eine Speiche wegreisst, kannst du lange nach Ersatz suchen... gibt die Dinger schon, halt einfach nicht so massenhaft

Empfehlung für lange Haltbarkeit: nur bei schönem Wetter einsetzen. aber Schönwetterfahrer sind wir doch nicht, oder!?!


----------



## bachmayeah (10. Oktober 2005)

cedi schrieb:
			
		

> @beachm.
> 
> also Probleme in dem Sinn gibts nicht.
> 
> ...



neeee nieee  naja fahr aber keine rennen und achte sehr aufs material..also geb ich ihm nicht so die einheiten. hoffe mal das alles noch länger hält


----------



## roadrunner_gs (10. Oktober 2005)

Also bei mir hier um die Ecke im Verein fahren die Crossmax SL doch einige mit Felgenbremsen im Rennen.
Aber Training machen die auch auf dem Crosser oder Renner.


----------



## #easy# (11. Oktober 2005)

So ich denke ich kann es mal wagen mein Umbau zu zeigen  
Jetzt habe ich ein Gewicht von 11,40Kg  (am Anfang waren es 1,1 Kg mehr  ) Denke da geht noch eine ganze Menge, aber immer eins nach dem Anderen  
Umbau Teile:
Carbon-Wippe
Eggbeater s
F99 Vobau
Duraflite Lenker
Titan-Schrauben
Titan-Feder
Rapidfire-Umbau
Bremsgriffe-Umbau

easy


----------



## rkersten (11. Oktober 2005)

#easy# schrieb:
			
		

> So ich denke ich kann es mal wagen mein Umbau zu zeigen
> Jetzt habe ich ein Gewicht von 11,40Kg  (am Anfang waren es 1,1 Kg mehr  ) Denke da geht noch eine ganze Menge, aber immer eins nach dem Anderen
> Umbau Teile:
> Carbon-Wippe
> ...



Sind ja schöne Teile verbaut, ich persönl. find die Farbe ja total gässlich da hab ich schon schönere Grünlackierungen gesehen ^^ und das Rot oder Orange was immer das sein soll gibt einem den Rest ... also bis auf die Farbe


----------



## #easy# (11. Oktober 2005)

tja, jeder hat glücklicherweise einen anderen Geschmack   Aber eins steht fest, es hebt sich von dem Einheitsbrei (Grau,schwarz in matt oder glänzend) den es hier zu hauf gibt ab.  

easy


----------



## dirt_rider (11. Oktober 2005)

Will auch mal mein Bike zeigen. Ist ein Chaka Mauna Rahmen mit XT Ausstattung. Als Bremssystem verwende ich eine Magura Louise. Soll demnächst noch nen FR drauf. Ansonsten habe ich eine Bomber Comp ETA Gabel drauf. Bin ich aber nicht richtig zufrieden mit. Dann habe ich mir Onyx Naben geleistet. Die sind einfach nur geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (11. Oktober 2005)

entweder viel sag oder wunde rosette?!
ansonsten bis auf die streifen am oberrohr schön!


----------



## #easy# (11. Oktober 2005)

und wieder ein Schwarzes    nix für ungut sieht schick aus aber was ist das denn für eine Überhöhung Sattel zu Lenker    nee du ich fahr ja mit meinem Hardtail auch sportlich aber die Sitzposition    grass.

easy


----------



## rkersten (11. Oktober 2005)

#easy# schrieb:
			
		

> und wieder ein Schwarzes    nix für ungut sieht schick aus aber was ist das denn für eine Überhöhung Sattel zu Lenker    nee du ich fahr ja mit meinem Hardtail auch sportlich aber die Sitzposition    grass.
> 
> easy



das schaut immer so gefählich aus wenn Leute mit 2m Körpergröße biken ... der Anblick ist genauso gewöhnungsbedürftig wie dein Grünton am Bike


----------



## #easy# (11. Oktober 2005)

na dann, schönen Gruß an deine Bandscheibe  

easy


----------



## aka (11. Oktober 2005)

Nachdem Satteltaschen und Spacertuermchen mittlerweile nicht mehr zum Rausschmiss fuehren und mein Bike sogar CC im Namen traegt trau ich mich auch mal:











Sorry fuer den gruenen Sattel, das Schutzblech und das Ruecklicht - und natuerlich auch fuer den utlimativen Radstaender, naemlich den Schnee


----------



## #easy# (11. Oktober 2005)

noch so ein langer Kerl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (11. Oktober 2005)

#easy# schrieb:
			
		

> So ich denke ich kann es mal wagen mein Umbau zu zeigen
> Jetzt habe ich ein Gewicht von 11,40Kg  (am Anfang waren es 1,1 Kg mehr  ) Denke da geht noch eine ganze Menge, aber immer eins nach dem Anderen
> Umbau Teile:
> Carbon-Wippe
> ...




hi

mach doch schöne leichte v-brakes mit nokon zügen dran, is leichter denk ich mal und auch noch schöner, funktion auf keinen fall schlechter


----------



## qwk (11. Oktober 2005)

wow, so n schönes rad sieht man selten 
mir ht das scott scale ja schon immer gut gefallen, aber das ist wirklich "DELUXE" 
die farben sind übrigens auch schön aufeinander abgestimmt


----------



## rkersten (11. Oktober 2005)

Wo wir gerade bei Nokon sind .. einer meiner Händler macht gerade Ausverkauf und hat mir eine Liste gemailt ... schaut einfach mal hier

... und zum Scott :   sehr schön


----------



## slongslong (11. Oktober 2005)

Dann zeig ich mein Bike   auch mal.
Aufgerüstet mit
Ritchey WCS Vorbau
Race Face Next Carbon Lenker
Shimano PD-M540 Pedale
Michelin Comp S light Reifen
und XLC Barends


----------



## knjo (11. Oktober 2005)

Meins kommt auch bald bloß leider geht meine Kamera net mehr richtig!  
Kann man nichts machen


----------



## polo (11. Oktober 2005)

knjo schrieb:
			
		

> Bike: Merlin Iliad Hügi XTR SID SL


na, beeil' dich mal!


----------



## chri5 (11. Oktober 2005)

slongslong schrieb:
			
		

> Bike.



Lecker! Corratecs fand ich schon immer sehr schoen, auch wenn die Meinungen da auseinander gehen.


----------



## emzeh10 (11. Oktober 2005)

hey slongslong,
funktioniert der schwarze glockenturm an deinem lenker
noch und benutzt du den wirklich


----------



## slongslong (11. Oktober 2005)

So groß ist sie ja nicht.
Irgendwas braucht man um sich durch die meist schwerhörigen Nordic-Walker Horden zu kämpfen.  
Nächstes mal mach ich sie aber extra für dich weg


----------



## Maze1001 (11. Oktober 2005)

auf zwei fingern pfeifen is auch effektiv...
... und sieht am rad besser aus 

ich persönlich mag keine corratecs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirt_rider (12. Oktober 2005)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> entweder viel sag oder wunde rosette?!
> ansonsten bis auf die streifen am oberrohr schön!



Ist halt unsere Vereinslackierung. Die neuen Farben sehen aber noch besser aus.

Nur habe ich nich das Geld mir nen neuen Rahmen, geschweigedenn ein komplett neues Bike zu bauen.


----------



## dirt_rider (12. Oktober 2005)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> das schaut immer so gefählich aus wenn Leute mit 2m Körpergröße biken ... der Anblick ist genauso gewöhnungsbedürftig wie dein Grünton am Bike



da hast du recht. bin etwa 2 Meter klein geraten. Die Sitzposition ist optimal für mich. Sind halt mehr als die vorgeschlagenen 7 cm Unterschied vom Lenker zum Sattel. 

PS: mit den Bandscheiben habe ich bis jetzt noch keine Probs gehabt. Hoffentlich bleibt das so.


----------



## rkersten (12. Oktober 2005)

dirt_rider schrieb:
			
		

> da hast du recht. bin etwa 2 Meter klein geraten. Die Sitzposition ist optimal für mich. Sind halt mehr als die vorgeschlagenen 7 cm Unterschied vom Lenker zum Sattel.
> 
> PS: mit den Bandscheiben habe ich bis jetzt noch keine Probs gehabt. Hoffentlich bleibt das so.



das ist ja auch schwer zu übersehen, mit meinen 172 hätt ich ja schon probleme die Pedalen zu erreichen ... was easy da zu den Bandscheiben meinte, kann dir auch bei unserer Körpergröße passieren das kommt immer drauf an wie und wo man fährt, klar ist die Belastung bei dir höher aber wenn du dich wohl auf deinem Rad fühlst und noch keine Probleme hast ist doch alles inordung.


----------



## faketreee (12. Oktober 2005)

slongslong schrieb:
			
		

> Dann zeig ich mein Bike   auch mal.
> Aufgerüstet mit
> Ritchey WCS Vorbau
> Race Face Next Carbon Lenker
> ...



Bis auf den mäßigen Sattel wirklich sehr, sehr schön.


----------



## dirt_rider (12. Oktober 2005)

slongslong schrieb:
			
		

> Dann zeig ich mein Bike   auch mal.
> Aufgerüstet mit
> Ritchey WCS Vorbau
> Race Face Next Carbon Lenker
> ...



sag mal wie sieht eigentlich bei solchen Rahmen die Stabilität aus? Ich hätte da schiss, das mir das Sattelrohr bricht. Habe mir mal die anderen Modelle auf www.corratec.com angeschaut und da gibt es dann noch diese  WCS Variante. Also das ist mir ein bissel komisch. Welche Erfahrung hast du damit schon gemacht?


----------



## slongslong (12. Oktober 2005)

Über die Stabilität muss man sich überhaupt keine Sorgen machen, der Rahmen ist sogar ziemlich steif. Jedoch belaste ich ihn mit meinen 69kg auch nicht besonders. ich hab mal 2 Bilder vom Sitzrohr gemacht.
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/9090/medium/PICT00021.JPG 
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/9090/medium/PICT0001.JPG



			
				faketreee schrieb:
			
		

> Bis auf den mäßigen Sattel wirklich sehr, sehr schön.


Hab mich auch schon entschieden einen neuen Sattel zu kaufen (Wird wahrscheinlich ein SLR). Der jetzige ist nicht besonders gut, der hat eine gummiartige Oberfläche, die es sehr schwer macht hinter den Sattel zu rutschen.


----------



## GlanDas (12. Oktober 2005)

also Steifigkeits probleme beim "bow designe" gibts nicht!

bin so einen Rahmen auch ca 1 jahr gefahren und fand den recht konfortabel,
da ist mein neuer CD Rahmen Bretthart! 

Vorallem ne sehr gute Bergziege


----------



## knjo (13. Oktober 2005)

Endlich meins!


----------



## Pevloc (13. Oktober 2005)

Sieht nett aus! 
Aber Gewichtsschummelei durch nur einen Flaschenhalter kann man nicht gelten lassen!

Mach bitte mal Bilderi n höherer Auflösung, dann können wir dich viel besser fertig machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keili (13. Oktober 2005)

knjo schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich meins!



Das beantwortet mit wenigstens die Frage, ob die Nadel auf meinem gut aussehen würde.... Da bleib ich doch beim Storika. 

Wirklich entstellen kann den Rahmen aber nix. Ich habe es mit nem H-Bar versucht und finde es immernoch geil!

Keili


----------



## polo (13. Oktober 2005)

das schlimmst an dem merlin ist wohl die beschissene bildqualität.
und dann noch:
- sehe ich da einen spacer turm oberhalb des vorbaus?
- da gehört ein flite ran
- schwarze sattelstütze + schnellspanner


----------



## Keili (13. Oktober 2005)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Gewichtsschummelei durch nur einen Flaschenhalter kann man nicht gelten lassen!



Also ich seh da zwei!

Keili


----------



## knjo (13. Oktober 2005)

Ja der spacerturm is noch da weil ich kein gerät hatte um den Schaft zukürzen.
Bild mit besser Qualität folgt!


----------



## knjo (13. Oktober 2005)

Da habt ihr ein Bild mit besserer Qualität!
Leider nur als Link!  
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/186989/size/big/cat/540/page/1
Kann es noch net anders!


----------



## Pevloc (13. Oktober 2005)

Ah, geht doch!
Schönes Radel, echt! Aber nichts desto trotz fidne ich was zu meckern:

- Flaschenhalter: zwei gleiche sehen besser aus!
- Sattelstütze: Wozu ne gekröpfte Sattelstütze wenn du den Sattel ganz nach vorne shciebst?

Aber sonst serh schön, der Merlin mit der roten SID


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Owl Hollow (13. Oktober 2005)

Endlich mal was wirklich schönes! Was die Farbe der Anbauteile angeht: Nicht die Sattelstütze (ist eine Litespeed/American Classic in Titanium, richtig?) gehört gewechselt, sondern der ordinäre Vorbau und die Barends. Da muss auch noch Titanium ran.
happy trails


----------



## faketreee (13. Oktober 2005)

Owl Hollow schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich mal was wirklich schönes! Was die Farbe der Anbauteile angeht: Nicht die Sattelstütze (ist eine Litespeed/American Classic in Titanium, richtig?) gehört gewechselt, sondern der ordinäre Vorbau und die Barends. Da muss auch noch Titanium ran.
> happy trails



Da gehört gar nichts gewechselt!  Schwarzer Vorbau und schwarzer Lenker passen wunderbar zum schwarzen Sattel.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (13. Oktober 2005)

hallo
@knjo wunderschönes bike
steh norm auf discs aber in diesem fall cantilver forever.  
von der optik her würde ich auch die stütze in eine ohne seatback tauschen .
aber bitte wieder eine in titangrau  
und wirklich etwas zartere und zwei gleiche flaschenhalter dranmachen => z.b. specialized in carbonoptik oder tune wasserträger...

ist es eigentlich ein titanrahmen  

dominik


----------



## polo (14. Oktober 2005)

pic


----------



## *adrenalin* (14. Oktober 2005)

faketreee schrieb:
			
		

> Da gehört gar nichts gewechselt!  Schwarzer Vorbau und schwarzer Lenker passen wunderbar zum schwarzen Sattel.



da gehört bis auf den rahmen fast alles gewechselt   

so ein rahmen und dann fast nur standard-parts (xt-kurbeln, schnellspanner, vorbau, hörnchen etc.) ist nach meinem verständnis "perlen vor die säue"!


----------



## checky (14. Oktober 2005)

Olli hat recht.
An einen so schönen Rahmen gehören ebenso schöne Teile.
Vor allem die Stütze/Sattel kombi & der völlig verkrümmte schwarze Flaschenhalter erzeugen eine Augenreizung.

Der King ist da schonmal ein sinnvoller Ansatz


----------



## GlanDas (14. Oktober 2005)

hauptsache die basis stimmt   
Aufrüsten kann er ja immernoch  

ich würd vorbau/lenker/barends/Sattel/Sattelstütze einheitlich machen!
 Scharz oder Grau/Titan


----------



## Beach90 (14. Oktober 2005)

hauptsache ihr habt wieder was zum meckern , 
ich finde das rad ist stimmig aufgebaut ,
 allerdings stören die unterschiedlichen flaschenhalter schon.


----------



## checky (14. Oktober 2005)

aber zum Meckern sind wir doch da   
Stimmig ??
Lenker, Vorbau, Stütze: vorne schwarz, hinten silber
farblich invers dazu die noch dazu unterschiedlichen Flaschenhalter ......
Sorry, aber stimmig ist in meinen Augen etwas völlig anderes.
Aber genug gemeckert, der Rahmen ist & bleibt für sehr viele Jahre Hammergeil & daran kann noch so viel gemecker nix ändern.


----------



## knjo (14. Oktober 2005)

Teile sind schon bestellt:  
Moots vorbau
Moots lenker

Den Flaschenhalter hab ich zweimal einer ist an meinem anderen drann.

Geh jetzt ne runde fahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fat_Tony (14. Oktober 2005)

slongslong schrieb:
			
		

> Dann zeig ich mein Bike   auch mal.
> Aufgerüstet mit
> Ritchey WCS Vorbau
> Race Face Next Carbon Lenker
> ...



Ist das eine Manitou Six oder eine Gabel die ich jetzt nicht erkenne (was gut sein kann)???
Weil eine Six würde irgendwie nicht passen.


----------



## Bassi.s (14. Oktober 2005)

hi toni,
ja is ne six soweit ich das erkennen kann und die passt wirklich überhaupt nicht!
mfg bassi


----------



## Gorth (14. Oktober 2005)

Man könnte aber auch sagen, dass man nicht mit irgendwelchen extravaganten Parts vom Rahmen ablenken will, sondern bei diesen "nur" auf die Funktionalität achtet.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (14. Oktober 2005)




----------



## Fat_Tony (14. Oktober 2005)

Bis auf den Sattel gefällt es mir super (mir egal ob der bequem ist, passt nicht )!


----------



## GlanDas (14. Oktober 2005)

-bischen längeren Vorbau 
-andern Sattel
-Stativ für die kamera   

greetz Fly


----------



## Hugo (14. Oktober 2005)

@ roadrunner
willst du hier eigentlich n rekord aufstellen in "wer postet sein bike am häufigsten?"  

also an dem merlin...hmm...moots stütze passt nicht wirklich..is wie n bmw mit benz-felgen..geht nicht.
aber! 
wenn schon setback, dann doch bitte auch den sattel zurück...sieht strange aus.
sättel sind meistens schwarz..da kann man nich viel machen.
je nachdem wie man zu carbon steht würd ich nen titanvorbau, carbon-lenker und kurbeln empfehlen...um ne gewisse übereinstimmung in den anbauteilen zu ereichen
schöner rahmen


----------



## roadrunner_gs (14. Oktober 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> @ roadrunner
> willst du hier eigentlich n rekord aufstellen in "wer postet sein bike am häufigsten?"
> (...)



Genau!
Oder sagen wir einfach: Ich will die Reaktion auf die gleichfarbigen Felgen bei Tag fotografiert testen.

@Fat_Toni: Der Sattel ist nicht bequem, der ist Schei$e, guck mal ein par Pixel unterhalt des Bildes.


----------



## drivingghost (14. Oktober 2005)

Auch nicht mehr aktuell. Mittlerweile ist ein leichterer LRS montiert, im Regal liegen XTR Kassette, XTR Rapidfire, XTR Umwerfer die bei Gelegenheit mal drangeschraubt werden.

Draufhauen für groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner_gs (14. Oktober 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> Draufhauen für groß.



Toll! 
Nun ist mein Monitor kaputt und ich musste den von meiner Freundin nehmen!


----------



## GlanDas (14. Oktober 2005)

sehr schönes Rad...oder Foto   
bei gelegnheit Spacerturm vernichten 
und Bremsscheiben wechseln


----------



## mrwulf (14. Oktober 2005)

So, 
mal ein Bild von der heutigen kleinen Tour.

Wiegen tuts jetzt etwas über 11,4 kg, wenn der jetzige Laufradsatz fertig ist kommt ein leichter ran und dann sind solide 11kg drin.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (15. Oktober 2005)

Wie ist die Hinterbaukinematik und das Ansprechverhalten so?


----------



## mrwulf (15. Oktober 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist die Hinterbaukinematik und das Ansprechverhalten so?



Meinst mich??

Fahre das Yeti mit ca. 4-5mm Sag  am Dämpfer und somit eher straff, dabei saugt es jeden kleinen Kieselstein auf ohne merkbares Pedalwippen zu zeigen. 

Selbst im Wiegetritt bleibt das Fahrwerk ruhig, falls wir es mal schaffen sollten gemeinsam ne Tour zu fahren kannst du dich davon persönlich überzeugen.

Auf dem grossen Kettenblatt tendiert es zum leichten "mitwippen" wenn man nicht ganz rund tritt, beim Fahren bemerkt man es nicht, aber beim Prüfblick auf den Däpfer sieht man die leichte Bewegung am sog. DogBone, das ist das silberne Teil, welches den Dämpfer anlenkt.

Von den 38mm Hub (~95mm Federweg)  des Dämpfers nutze ich regelmässig 32mm, das entspricht einem Federweg von 80mm und harmoniert hierbei sehr gut mit der Duke, welche ich mit 12mm Sag fahre und bis ca. 76mm Federweg nutze.

Also am Heck bleibt noch ein wenig Reserve für ganz fiese Dinger, konnte diese Reserve aber bislang kein einziges Mal ausreizen.

Von der Steifigkeit des Hinterbaus hatte ich von den Bildern her meine Zweifel, beim ersten Mal fahren kam aber der Aha-Effekt, es ist nicht wie erwartet eher weich, sondern tatsächlich schön steif, bei meinen 85kg Einsatzgewicht jedenfalls noch.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: 
Yeti versteht was davon ein Fahrwerk zu konstruieren, welches auch ohne irgendwelche SPV "Antiwippdämpfer" auskommt, feinfühlig anspricht und grobe Dinger ganz gut entschärft.

Mit meiner Meinung bin ich auch nicht ganz alleine:
http://www.mtbr.com/reviews/2003_full_suspension/product_121984.shtml


Grüße...


----------



## Northern lite (15. Oktober 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> und ich musste meine Freundin nehmen!




das wollte jetzt aber keiner wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. Oktober 2005)

schonmal sorry für das schlechte bild aber mein GT I-Drive will auch mal wieder rein.

klassich aufgebaut mit Kocmo Low Profile Kurbeln samt 36/46er RF Blättern kombiniert mit ner 11-32er Kassette,  Syncros Vorbau/Stütze, Flite Titan Sattel, RooX Flatriser, HS33 und als Tribut an die Moderne Tubeless Räder mit Michelin XLs und Duke SL U-TUrn. Gewicht ca. 12,6kg.

größer und zum bewerten in meiner galerie!


----------



## slongslong (16. Oktober 2005)

Fat_Toni schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das eine Manitou Six oder eine Gabel die ich jetzt nicht erkenne (was gut sein kann)???
> Weil eine Six würde irgendwie nicht passen.


Ja ist eine Six (leider). Und die ist auch totaler Schrott. Sie muss aber noch mindestens ein halbes Jahr halten, bis ich mir eine neue leisten kann.
gruß slongslong


----------



## olafcm (16. Oktober 2005)

hier mein grand canyon comp 05 von der falschen seite...


----------



## Owl Hollow (16. Oktober 2005)

@ Lord Helmchen: bergauf 36/32? Chapeau!
happy trails


----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. Oktober 2005)

Owl Hollow schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lord Helmchen: bergauf 36/32? Chapeau!
> happy trails




mittelgebirge.
da geht das alles. nur an ekligen bergen geh ich kotzen, dann ist wiegetritt angesagt.


----------



## faketreee (16. Oktober 2005)

olafcm schrieb:
			
		

> hier mein grand canyon comp 05 von der falschen seite...
> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/medium/IMG_3271.jpg



Sehr nett. 
Was für eine Gabel ist das? Und was für Kurbeln sind das?


----------



## olafcm (17. Oktober 2005)

ist eine black super air 80mm. kurbeln sind 05er deore...werden aber auch noch getauscht...vielleicht gegen xtr oder xt


----------



## singlestoph (17. Oktober 2005)

mein neustes schööönes

testgefahren am wasgau marathon hier 
10 kg, schnell ...











braue Räder sind sowieso äusserst cool






stoph


----------



## GlanDas (17. Oktober 2005)

seh ich das richtig?
zwei verschiedene naben`?
eine in Gold die andere in Silber   
Und Vorderrad bremse besser einstellen   

Sonst siehts   aus


----------



## starKI (17. Oktober 2005)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> mittelgebirge.
> da geht das alles. nur an ekligen bergen geh ich kotzen, dann ist wiegetritt angesagt.


Hier gehts aber um CC (ich will jetzt aber keine groß angelegte Diskussion anfangen ...). Und auf ner richtigen CC-Strecke gehst DU damit an ziemlich jedem Berg kotzen bzw. schieben (es gibt durchaus einige Leute, die CC auch mit der Übersetzung fahren - aber das sind richtig starke Leute). Aber für deinen Einsatzzweck passt das Teil schon so   

StarKI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (17. Oktober 2005)

starKI schrieb:
			
		

> richtigen CC-Strecke


definiere?


----------



## starKI (17. Oktober 2005)

Was solls da groß zu definieren geben? Ne CC-Strecke ist ne Strecke, auf der Cross-Country-Rennen ausgetragen werden (nach BDR Klasseneinteilung). Jeder, der schonmal nen CC-Rennen gefahren ist, weiß was ich damit meine. Solche Strecken haben meist >= 20 Hm/km, hohen Singletrailanteil, technische Passagen, kaum Waldautobahn, Anstiege mit um die 20% Steigung und losen Untergrund, etc.
Und da ich schon mit dem Lord Helmchen ne Runde gedreht habe, weiß ich, dass er mit dieser Übersetzung bei nem durchschnittlichen CC-Rennen so einige Berge schieben würde (mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass der Lord eh keine Rennen fährt). Und es kann ja nicht ganz die Bestimmung eines CC-Kunstwerks sein, bergauf geschoben zu werden. Für seinen Einsatzzweck (Touren), ist das Bike sicher sehr geeignet.
Ich will dem Bike auch nicht absprechen, dass es durchaus für CC zu gebrauchen ist (wenngleich ich es nicht fahren würde). Ich habe mich nur auf seine Aussage "mittelgebirge. da geht alles." bezogen. Und bei nem CC im Mittelgebirge geht eben für ihn mit diesem Rad ganz sicher nicht alles, da er schonmal gar nicht in der Lage wäre, die notwendige Leistung zu treten (dazu wären wohl sowieso nur die allerwenigsten fähig).

StarKI


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. Oktober 2005)

du hast mich vor 10 monaten mal auf ner tour erlebt. Und da gings mir konditionell dreckig.

bin 6 monate nur Spaßrad über langdistanz getreten, viel Wiegetritt usw. Da hab ich gut Kraft gesammelt und meine Werte sind entschieden besser, meine Knieprobleme sind auch weg.

mitlerweile zieh ich auch mit dem 36er recht hurtig die Berge hoch, über den Hügel Bärenstein lach ich im Moment ja nur noch. (wie konnt ich da im Februar so kotzen?) Das 26er liegt im Schrank und langweilt sich. Will nächstes Jahr mal ein zwei Rennen fahren, da kommt auch das 26er wieder drauf. Aber normal zum Hacken bis zum Umfallen reiht das so. 

Im Moment nutz ich das Ding als Trailbike, also nur Singletrail hacken, kurze Ansteige hoch und sauber runter, loser Untergrund und dabei hacken. Und dafür ist der Übersetzungsbereich ideal. 

das DU schneller bist stellt ja keiner in Frage. Wir definieren Radfahren halt unterschiedlich. Ein reines CC Bike ist es sowieso nicht. Ein CC-Bike hat keine 120mm am Arsch, keine 110mm Stahlfeder ohne losbrechmoment an der Front und mit 63cm Riserbar lässt die Kiste eh keiner auf ein Rennen. Aber das trifft in diesem Thread auf viele Räder zu.

Nächstes Jahr werde ich mal mit meinem baldigen I-Drive Pro (nur 9cm und leichter) und normalen Übersetzungen sowie Cross Country Krempel (Flatbar, Barends usw) an CC Rennen und Marathon teilnehmen. Mal schauen was rauskommt. Ich mach das ja nur Just 4 Fun.

Wollt das Rad nur nochmal verewigen bevor es demontiert wird um dem I-Drive Pro Rahmen Platz zu machen. (der kriegt straffes Race Fahrwerk).
Hoffe das gefällt deinem Auge besser 

Gruß, Stefan

P.S.: zum hacken ist es so ideal wie es ist.


----------



## Bassi.s (17. Oktober 2005)

olafcm schrieb:
			
		

> hier mein grand canyon comp 05 von der falschen seite...



das canyon gefällt mir auch verdammt gut, schaut so unschuldig schwarz aus  
nur eine bitte, schraub den sattel höher, so is das echt nix  
mfg bassi


----------



## starKI (17. Oktober 2005)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> mitlerweile zieh ich auch mit dem 36er recht hurtig die Berge hoch, über den Hügel Bärenstein lach ich im Moment ja nur noch. (wie konnt ich da im Februar so kotzen?) Das 26er liegt im Schrank und langweilt sich. Will nächstes Jahr mal ein zwei Rennen fahren, da kommt auch das 26er wieder drauf. Aber normal zum Hacken bis zum Umfallen reiht das so.


Naja, Bärenstein is ja auch wirklich nen Witz. Pöhlberg Bobbahn wäre z.B. für nen CC-Rennen auch nen Witz (und da ziehst du mit der Übersetzung garantiert nicht locker hurtig hoch). Das die Übersetzung zum normalen Fahren bei uns reicht, bezweifel ich auch nicht. Aber bei nem CC schiebst du damit so manchen Berg (vor allem wenns nass ist) - glaub mir!


			
				Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> das DU schneller bist stellt ja keiner in Frage. Wir definieren Radfahren halt unterschiedlich. Ein reines CC Bike ist es sowieso nicht. Ein CC-Bike hat keine 120mm am Arsch, keine 110mm Stahlfeder ohne losbrechmoment an der Front und mit 63cm Riserbar lässt die Kiste eh keiner auf ein Rennen. Aber das trifft in diesem Thread auf viele Räder zu.


Ich würde mit der Übersetzung bei nem CC-Rennen auch schieben müssen. Ich nehme an, du bist noch keine happige CC-Strecke gefahren.

Mir ging es jetzt in meinem "Ursprungsposting" eigentlich auch nicht darum, über Sinn/Unsinn, dieser Übersetzung zu debattieren oder dich anzugreifen, sondern ich habe lediglich festgestellt, dass deine Aussage "mittelgebirge. da geht alles." für eine CC-Strecke sicher nicht gilt.

StarKI


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. Oktober 2005)

starKI schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ging es jetzt in meinem "Ursprungsposting" eigentlich auch nicht darum, über Sinn/Unsinn, dieser Übersetzung zu debattieren oder dich anzugreifen, sondern ich habe lediglich festgestellt, dass deine Aussage "mittelgebirge. da geht alles." für eine CC-Strecke sicher nicht gilt.
> 
> StarKI



passt schon 
und jetzt bitte wieder bilder!


----------



## olafcm (17. Oktober 2005)

Bassi.s schrieb:
			
		

> das canyon gefällt mir auch verdammt gut, schaut so unschuldig schwarz aus
> nur eine bitte, schraub den sattel höher, so is das echt nix
> mfg bassi




kann ich ja fürs nächste foto mal machen, wenn ich in höher stelle habe ich rückenschmerzen


----------



## _stalker_ (18. Oktober 2005)

olafcm schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich ja fürs nächste foto mal machen, wenn ich in höher stelle habe ich rückenschmerzen



 
dann dreh bitte wenigstens den vorbau um...


----------



## checky (18. Oktober 2005)

Ihr immer mit Euerer kackVorbauumdrehphobie 
In erster Linie muß das Bike passen & nicht extrem oder besonders schnittig aussehen   

@ stalker,
bitte nicht persönlich nehmen, 
aber das hängt mir in diesem Thread einfach zum Hals raus, dass unbekannten Personen eine andere Sitzposition empfohlen wird, nur damit es Racemäßiger aussieht, das ist doch völlig bescheuert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pevloc (18. Oktober 2005)

Ja, aber es sieht einfach geiler aus, man könntees ja wenigstens fürs Bild ändern!

P.S.: Aber eigentlich find ich das Canyon auch so sehr schön. Diese schlichte Elegnanz mag ich sehr gerne.


----------



## checky (18. Oktober 2005)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aber es sieht einfach geiler aus, man könntees ja wenigstens fürs Bild ändern!
> .



KLAR & einige anderen Anbauteile auch noch nur damit es einigen Leuten hier im Forum gefällt. Letztendlich mit dem Ergebniss, dass irgendwann alle hier geposteten Bikes gleich aussehen


----------



## rkersten (18. Oktober 2005)

Ich bin 100%ig checky's Meinung ... so langsam wird es hier extrem langweilig ... hier kursiert ein richtiger Standard, wenn sich jeder dran halten würde dann würden die Räder sich nur noch in Größe, Farbe und Hersteller unterscheiden. Jeder soll sein Rad so fahren wie es ihm gefällt, wenn einer mit einem negativen Vorbau nicht klarkommt dann lässt er ihn halt so ... und wenn seine Beine zu kurz sein kann er den Sattel auch nicht 10cm weiter rausziehen ... und alles fürn Foto um oder ab und zwischen zu bauen ist auch blöde ... dann kann ich gleich schicke Bilder ausm Katalog posten wo 6000 drunter stehen. So und jetzt wieder Bilder!


----------



## Dr.Dos (18. Oktober 2005)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin 100%ig checky's Meinung ...


Jetzt mal langsam: hier geht's doch nur um Ästhetik und da gibt es nun mal gewisse Eigenschaften, die Reflexe auslösen. Das gilt für Frauen, Autos und auch die hier geposteten CC-Feilen. Mit blond, obenrum großvolumig und kurzem Röckchen hat schon mal ganz gute Karten. Was nicht heißen soll, dass es auch für üppige Beinbehaarung einen speziellen Liebhaberkreis gibt. Wen interessiert ob die Dame gut putzt oder ab man auf dem Rad gut sitzt (oder umgekehrt?).

Anyway, bring the boo... äh bikes!


----------



## Schafschützer (18. Oktober 2005)

100 % Zustimmung Dr. Dos  


Man sollte vielleicht einen Thread für die gemeinen Alltagsgeräte eröffnen.



MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## checky (18. Oktober 2005)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> ... wen interessiert ...  ab man auf dem Rad gut sitzt (oder umgekehrt?).



Der Thread heißt aber immer noch "*Eure* Cross-Country Kunstwerke" oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (18. Oktober 2005)

zur abwechslung mal wieder ein bild:


----------



## powderJO (18. Oktober 2005)

mistpost die erste


----------



## rkersten (18. Oktober 2005)

@checky ... sie haben es wohl immernoch nicht ganz begriffen .. du hast es nun schon fett markiert - "eure" und nicht ... "so wie es der andere gern hätte"  ... 

@Dr Dos ... klar wenn hier einer ein Rad postet das 130mm Federweg einen fetten Rizer und garnoch 100mm Federweg hinten hat, das ding schon beim hingucken wippt ... hat das nichts mehr mit CC zu tun wenn aber einer lieber mit positiven Vorbau fährt und seine optimale Sitzposition gefunden hat (die sehr entscheidend ist) ... der sollte dies auch so posten ... es soll auch Männer geben die nicht auf Blond stehen und auf große Oberweite.

@powderJO ... wieder ein positiv Fahrer und zudem kein SLR oder Speedneedle   mutig mutig ... als ich finds sehr gut, schöne Komponenten dran


----------



## powderJO (18. Oktober 2005)

doch noch mal ein foto.


----------



## powderJO (18. Oktober 2005)

merde, irgendwas ist da schiefgerlaufen. wollte es wirklich nur 1 mal posten. 
vorläufig zumindest  

also - kann man die überflüssigen irgendwie löschen? 

edith sagt, dass zumindest die bilder schon mal entfernt wurden


----------



## Dr.Dos (18. Oktober 2005)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> @Dr Dos ...  es soll auch Männer geben die nicht auf Blond stehen und auf große Oberweite.


Du hast offensichtlich das mit der Beinbehaarung überlesen...   

Trotzdem, um mal bei dem total passenden Vergleich zu bleiben, wenn Du mir Deine eigentlich ganz hübsche Frau/Freundin vorstellst und die einen Schnauzbart hat, dann werde ich (natürlich wenn sie nicht dabei ist  ) vorschlagen, doch mal den Rasierer anzusetzen, auch wenn sie Argumente für ihren Damenbart hat. Soweit klar?


----------



## singlestoph (18. Oktober 2005)

ähhm


ich hab da was

mein erster Singlespeeder in der aktuellen Ausbauphase

mit der Ur-SID (wenn das mal nicht CC-kunst war

Lenker: ON-One Midge bar (in etwa so haben die ersten CC-lenker ausgesehen, die die nicht stahllenker mit angebrutzelten dreieckvorbau  waren zb. Ritchey oder Kuwahara)

Nabe flip-flop White Eno auf Fixed gear-position

hoch schnell
runter nicht ganz so schnell (da unser städtischer biketrail nass ist und 10% durchschnittliches gefälle hat und man ja mittreten sollt)

war gestern meine erste Ausfahrt scheint zu klappen.
wie gesagt wegen der etwas eingeschränkten runterfahrgeschwindigkeit nicht ganz socialridetauglich, rennen geht schon, da kleiner gang hoch auch nicht so viel kraft braucht zum bremsen. stoph
















stoph


----------



## rkersten (18. Oktober 2005)

@Dr.Dos ... lassen wir das thema jetzt mal hier gehts um schicke Bilder ... mich nervt hier hauptsächlich die Nörgelei mit negativem Vorbau und imenser Sattelüberhöhung ... da mag vielleicht schick ausschauen ... das muss aber jeder für sich entscheiden, und sein Rad extra fürs Foto umzubauen find ich nunmal totaler schwachsin.

PUNKT ... und nun Bilder!!! ...


----------



## Dr.Dos (18. Oktober 2005)

Dein Quantec war übrigens Grund für mich, über den Kauf eines solchen nachzudenken. Hab mich wegen der besser passenden Geo dann doch für ein Luzifer entschieden.

Und wenigstens steht bei der der Vorbau richtig herum.   (nur Spaß)


----------



## rkersten (18. Oktober 2005)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Quantec war übrigens Grund für mich, über den Kauf eines solchen nachzudenken. Hab mich wegen der besser passenden Geo dann doch für ein Luzifer entschieden.
> 
> Und wenigstens steht bei der der Vorbau richtig herum.   (nur Spaß)



... selbst der Sattel ist jetzt sogar 5mm höher  ... was die Geo angeht hast du recht das Oberrohr ist etwas steil ... alles über 80mm Federweg fährt sich wie ein Panzer um die Kurve ... wo wir wieder beim Thema CC sind - mit mehr als 80 mm fahr ich sowieso nicht ... und somit bin ich voll zufrieden!!! ... ein Luzifer ist ja auch nichts besondes mehr das fährt auch schon jeder. Mein Quantec ist jetzt jedenfall fertig so wie da auf dem Bild steht, dort werden nur noch Verschleißteile gewechselt.

Jetzt ist Projekt "FRM Escape" programm, hier mal ein Vorgeschmack:

Rahmen : FRM Escape
Gabel : SID Worldcup Carbon 2006 (passt wie Arsch auf Eimer zum Rahmen)
Schalthebel : SRAM XO Carbon Trigger
Schaltwerk : SRAM XO Carbon
Bremsen : Juicy Carbon 180er
Umwerfer : SRAM XO in schwarz
Vorbau : Syntace F99 (noch nicht 100%ig)
Lenker : noch gar keine ahung
Sattelstütze : FRM ST-M 20 Ti
Sattel : SLR 
Reifen : wieder Michelin Comp S Light
Laufräder : FRM FL-M 21 ZTR Shimnao Aerolight
Kurbel : noch keine Ahnung eventuell was von FRM

... wird irgendwann im Frühjahr 2006 fertig. Bilder vom Rahmen findet ihr in meinem Album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hügelflitzer (18. Oktober 2005)

[







stoph[/QUOTE]

Endlich mal wieder ein Rad, daß den Titel Kunstwerk auch verdient. 
Echt schön geworden. 

Grüße 
Dirk


----------



## singlestoph (18. Oktober 2005)

au ja ich könnte den vorbau auch mal drehen 

dann siehts vieeeel schw*ç@ aus als eins dieser Worldcupfahrerheadshockcannondales

huiiiiii




und falls sich einer abschätzig über den lenker äussern will, er soll sich doch bitte bei mir für eine Probefahrt anmelden vorher.


----------



## olafcm (18. Oktober 2005)

_stalker_ schrieb:
			
		

> dann dreh bitte wenigstens den vorbau um...



immerhin sind die barends fast parallel zum boden


----------



## polo (18. Oktober 2005)

singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> und falls sich einer abschätzig über den lenker äussern will


das nicht, aber man könnte sich über die farbkombination der anbauteile unterhalten, wobei ich nicht orange meine


----------



## emizneo (18. Oktober 2005)

So hier wieder zwei Rennpferde 
aus "Paul"s ge"tune"ten "Nokon" Rennstahl, zwei grundverschiedene Radln aber immer wieder gern zusammen unterwegs. 
Und ja ich weiß das Klein ist schöner ist aber leider net meins   








Mehr Bilder in meiner Galerie


----------



## toschi (18. Oktober 2005)

@singlestoph
Ähhm, ich finds zu 99,99% richtig gail so, hab aber gar keine Ahnung von SS, ist es vielleicht gar ein Fixie? 
Die 0,01% sind die Faltenbälge, könnte man da nicht was machen? 

Hab auch noch nen alten Stahlrahmen von Tange zu stehen und wollt ihn schon mal mit sonem Lenker bestücken, vielleicht mach ich mich da auch mal ran, müssten nur mal neue Ausfallenden bekommen, aber dafür ist ja der Hügelflitzer der richtige Mann in meiner Nachbarschaft  .


----------



## mrwulf (18. Oktober 2005)

powderJO schrieb:
			
		

> zur abwechslung mal wieder ein bild:



Sehr, sehr schönes Bike! Wirklich über alle Zweifel erhaben.

Das einzige was man daran bemängeln könnte, das es doch irgendwie ein wenig zu farblos wirkt, ein Tick zu seriös! 

Wenn ich soviel Geld in die Hand nehmen würde, wäre mein Bike ein wenig mehr in Richtung Porno aufgebaut mit ein paar wenigen schönen Elox-Parts, naja aber ich bin ja auch ein Kind der neunziger und mit dem Biken in dieser Elox-geschwängerten Zeit aufgewachsen.

Grüße ...


----------



## meg-71 (18. Oktober 2005)

So stelle noch mal meins der Stylingpolizei





[/IMG]


----------



## singlestoph (18. Oktober 2005)

toschi schrieb:
			
		

> ein Fixie?
> Die 0,01% sind die Faltenbälge, könnte man da nicht was machen?
> .



ein fixie hat keinen freilauf
(also meins hat einen auf der andern nabenseite)

die faltbeläge kann man nur abmachen wenn man die gabel auseinander nimmt

aber die bleiben

weil ich keinen mechaniker hab der mir nach jeder schlamm oder regenfahrt einen gabelservice macht (bin ja nicht der frischi)

dafür hält das ding seit mindestens 1999 ohne korrosion innen und ohne weggekratzte beschichtung (sand und so)
obwohl ich seither nur ab und zu da oelbad in der gabel auswechsle

die faltbälge haben sehr viele vorteile, wiegen 30g, und sehen höchsten sche!??e aus.

die gabeln sollte man wenn sie neu sind mindestens innen mit öl behandeln noch besser faltbälge dranmachen, dann halten sie mehr als nur eine saison.

s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (18. Oktober 2005)

@singlestoph
also ich hatte auch mal solche Dinger an meiner Gabel, hab sie einfach bis auf den letzten Balg aufgeschnitten und den dann als groben Schmutzabweiser über die Abstreifringe gesteckt, hatte nach Regenfahrten immer Wasser in den Bälgen und da kam man schlecht zum trocknen ran.
Zerlegen musste ich die Gabel dafür nicht.
Jetzt hab ich das Problem nicht mehr, die Tauchrohre lassen sich jetzt viel schneller und gründlicher reinigen.
Mit Abrieb gibts auch keine Probleme, fahre das Bike bei allen Wetterlagen und auch in Rennen und das seit drei Jahren.








Ausserdem gefällt es mir optisch besser


----------



## singlestoph (18. Oktober 2005)

toschi schrieb:
			
		

> @singlestoph
> aufgeschnitten .....
> Zerlegen musste ich die Gabel dafür nicht.



hab mir doch gedacht es gibt eine einfache lösung  


gegen wasser im balg helfen die löcher dies auf der seite unten drin hat
und hochschieben nach der fahrt

wenns trocken ist einfach wieder draufstecken

ausserdem schützt der Balg auch vor kratzenden mauern und bikes

sie bleiben


----------



## toschi (18. Oktober 2005)

singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> ... sie bleiben


Ich kann Dich also nicht überreden , macht nix, trotzdem schönes Bike , gut's Nächtle .


----------



## singlestoph (19. Oktober 2005)

ist sowas auch Kunst?






im moment etwas anders zusammengebaut (gabl) und mit gepäckträger hab ich gebraucht um in Griechenland singletrails zu suchen

bericht und Bilder


----------



## _stalker_ (19. Oktober 2005)

ich wollte mit dem standardmaessigen vorbau-umdreh-vorschlag lediglich zum ausdruck bringen, dass dadurch womoeglich eine verbesserung der renntauglichkeit des bikes erreicht werden koennte und er es einmal probieren solle - NICHT, dass ein cc-bike jenen zwangsweise aufzuweisen hat, um als solches zu taugen...nur mal so am rande


----------



## chris29 (19. Oktober 2005)

So, hier nochmal ein paar Fotos in freier Wildbahn:
Aufgenommen am Montag dieser Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrwulf (19. Oktober 2005)

meg-71 schrieb:
			
		

> So stelle noch mal meins der Stylingpolizei
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das wird doch wohl nicht in einem Keller eines Mietshauses aufbewahrt?? Mutig bist du ja schon!

Sieht nett aus, ich mag das Epic.


----------



## powderJO (19. Oktober 2005)

mrwulf schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr, sehr schönes Bike! Wirklich über alle Zweifel erhaben.




danke. über porno habe ich auch lange nachgedacht - gold wäre dann wohl meine wahl gewesen. habe mich baer letztendlich doch für die minimalistische lösung entschieden - ist irgendwie zeitloser und für mich klassischer. und so lenkt auch nix ab vom super schönen rahmen.


----------



## xc-mtb (19. Oktober 2005)

Also das Serotta geht ja wohl gar nicht, viel zu schön und unauffällig sollide für XC. An dem Bike fehlt jeglicher überheblicher Schwachsinn.

Glückwunsch zu den Time-Pedalen, bessere gibt es wohl nicht (da streite ich auch nicht drüber).

Ansonsten optisch lecker zusammengestellt. Einziger Kritikpunkt meinerseits...: Ein Flite würde besser aussehen. Jedoch muß das dein A'*#§ entscheiden.

Gute fahrt damit

Matthias

P.S.: Ist es ein CHT?


----------



## Beach90 (19. Oktober 2005)

sehr schönes spezi , die luftpumpe fällt zwar nicht direkt in´s auge , aber nerven tut sie schon... aber trotzdem ne geile karre


----------



## Northern lite (19. Oktober 2005)

Ich wundere mich hier immer wieder das die Spezis und im speziellen die Epic hier so extrem gut wegkommen.

Ich mag Spezi und vor allem das Epic nun überhaupt nicht.... bei dem Ding läuft mir ein übler Schauer über den Rücken...

Ich muß wohl irgendwie anders sein, da ja sehr viel hier die supergut finden....

Aber da sieht man mal wieder wie extrem unterschiedlich Geschmäcker sein können.

PS: Ich wollte mit diesem Post keinem Spezi-Fahrer auf den Schlips treten....und bitte erschlagt mich nicht gleich


----------



## mete (19. Oktober 2005)

So, jetzt mit allen Änderungen soll's das erstmal gewesen sein. Gewicht sind solide 10,6 Kg.


----------



## meg-71 (19. Oktober 2005)

Fühle mich als Spezifahrer nicht auf den Schlips getrehten das epic polarisiert nun mal besonders. Zur Luftpumpe gibts nur zusagen das ich gerade im Keller am schrauben war, es stand so da und ich fand es ganz sexy in der Pose


----------



## Gorth (19. Oktober 2005)

@singlestoph:

Kommst Du denn gut an die Bremshebel beim grünen Singlespeeder dran? Der Lenker ist doch stärker nach hinten gebogen als ein normaler Rennradlenker und dadurch müssten die Bremshebel weiter weg liegen, oder täuscht hier nur das Foto?

Viele Grüße
Gorth


----------



## Bassi.s (19. Oktober 2005)

Northern lite schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wundere mich hier immer wieder das die Spezis und im speziellen die Epic hier so extrem gut wegkommen.
> 
> Ich mag Spezi und vor allem das Epic nun überhaupt nicht.... bei dem Ding läuft mir ein übler Schauer über den Rücken...



hi,
schliese mich hier absolut der mehrheit an, mir gefallen die epics auch verdammt gut und , viel wichtiger, sie lassen sich einfach nur geil fahren  
was gefällt dir an dem bike denn nicht? würd mich echt mal interessieren. specialized an sich mögen mehrere nicht, was ich wenigstens einigermassen nachvollziehen kann, aber wieso ausgerechnet das epic?
mfg bassi, der selbst hochzufrieden speci fährt


----------



## singlestoph (20. Oktober 2005)

_stalker_ schrieb:
			
		

> ich wollte mit dem standardmaessigen vorbau-umdreh-vorschlag lediglich zum ausdruck bringen, dass dadurch womoeglich eine verbesserung der renntauglichkeit des bikes erreicht werden koennte und er es einmal probieren solle




gegen ausprobieren ist sicher nichts zu sagen

nur 

mit rückenschmerzen fährt man auch nicht schneller rennen

 

s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (21. Oktober 2005)

singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> ist sowas auch Kunst?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ist das kunst?mehr das ist kult
 handmade by ben and friends, 
the state of art
serotta for ever


----------



## Maze1001 (21. Oktober 2005)

@singlestoph: die rückenschmerzen gehn nach 3 tagen weg


----------



## singlestoph (21. Oktober 2005)

Maze1001 schrieb:
			
		

> @singlestoph: die rückenschmerzen gehn nach 3 tagen weg


kann sein , aber schneller machen sie auch dann nicht.
auuser der fehlende augenkrebs im downhill vielleicht


----------



## _stalker_ (22. Oktober 2005)

Maze1001 schrieb:
			
		

> @singlestoph: die rückenschmerzen gehn nach 3 tagen weg



...und wenn nicht braucht man einfach training fuer die bauchmuskeln und/oder rueckenmuskeln


----------



## singlestoph (22. Oktober 2005)

Gorth schrieb:
			
		

> @singlestoph:
> 
> Kommst Du denn gut an die Bremshebel beim grünen Singlespeeder dran? Der Lenker ist doch stärker nach hinten gebogen als ein normaler Rennradlenker und dadurch müssten die Bremshebel weiter weg liegen, oder täuscht hier nur das Foto?
> 
> ...




ja das geht

ich hab sie so eingestellt, dass sie etwas mehr leerweg haben
im downhill hängt man so richtig fest im bogen, da rutscht mir der lenker sicher nicht aus der hand

der lenker ist nicht ganz so wie die alten nitto und WTB's (ich glaub der Radius ist kleiner) aber das scheint absicht zu sein, das ding wurde von Shiggy aus dem MTBr forum mitdesgnt der ja der erklärte dropbarpapst ist irgendwo gibts einen thread zum thema dort schreibt er dass das mit absicht so gemacht wurde

was mich etwas stört, aber nicht beim runterfahren, sondern sonst, ist das etwas kurze gerade stück am unterlenker, wenn man das ding aber mit lenkerendschaltern fährt (sehrsehrsexy immernoch) muss man ihnn dafür nicht kürzen.

s


----------



## blecky78 (23. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute,
auch wenn ich für mein Bike hier wahrscheinlich gesteinigt werde   poste ich auch mal zwei Bilder von meinem 3 1/2 Jahre altem Rad.







Kommentare sind erwünscht.   

Bis denne, blecky78.


----------



## [email protected]!t (23. Oktober 2005)

also ein kunstwerk ist es nicht.


----------



## Pevloc (23. Oktober 2005)

Ne, das defenitiv nicht.

Es ist schon was älter, das sieht man am deulichsten am Rahmen, der sieht zum kotzen aus. Und die Gabel sieht auch nicht so doll aus. Unabhängig von Funktion. Die Klingel gehört auch nicht an ne CC-Maschine. Ok, Alltagsgebrauch als Ausrede zählt.


PRO CC: Die Sitzposition ist recht sportlich, oder der Sattel wurde fürs Bild ein wenig nach oben gemacht.  

P.S.: Neue CC-Kunstwerke braucht das Land...


----------



## GlanDas (23. Oktober 2005)

ich find die roten clickys geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Owl Hollow (23. Oktober 2005)

Kein "neues" CC-Kunstwerk, trotzdem schön:


----------



## Owl Hollow (23. Oktober 2005)

Nachtrag: den Sattel hab ich mittlerweile etwas weiter hinten


----------



## Pevloc (23. Oktober 2005)

Ja, das ist wirklich ein CC-Kunstwerk. Wenn auch ein klassisches.

Wunderschöner Rahmen. Ok, gewöhnungbedürftige Farbwahl, ein Klassiker eben. Dazu passende (ältere) Anbauteile.
Sportliche Sitzposition, und vor allem keine CC-untauglichen Bauteile ala Satteltasche, Seitenständer, etc...

Also insgesamt ein wunderschönes Bike. Hast villeicht Bilder in freier Wildbahn? Oder ist das Gerät nur noch zum Ansehen da?


----------



## GlanDas (23. Oktober 2005)

Endlich mal wieder ein CC Pfeil   
nur das nötigste,
ohne viel schick schnack
geile Rahmen Farbe

Nur die Gabel gefällt mir nicht so.
Aber die gehört leider dazu und ne neue Gabel baut wahrscheinlich zu hoch   

MFG Fly


----------



## Owl Hollow (23. Oktober 2005)

Das Serotta wird durchaus noch gefahren. Nur nehm ich dazu meistens die Digicam nicht mit...


----------



## fab1o (23. Oktober 2005)

@singlestoph: ist dir schon aufgefallen, dass durch deine posts (der brontalen signatur wegen) eine themenseite weniger einträge zulässt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (24. Oktober 2005)

Owl Hollow schrieb:
			
		

> Kein "neues" CC-Kunstwerk, trotzdem schön:


@tobi einfach nur geil!!!!!


----------



## Stalko (24. Oktober 2005)

Hier auchmal Bilder von meinen Schüsseln.

Mein schönes neues Gravity:











Rahmen: Simplon Gravity 
Gabel: Fox F80RLT 
Steuersatz: FSA (weiß die genaue Typenbezeichnung grade nich*g*) 
Lenker: Syntace Duraflite Carbon 
Vorbau: Syntace F99 110mm 
Spacer: Carbon 
Bremshebel: Extralite UltraLevers 
Schalthebel: SRAM X.O. Shorty 
Griffe: Mounty Light Light Grips (ca. um die Hälfte gekürzt) 
Bar Ends: SMICA Pro Light 
Schnellspanner: Tune AC 16 & 17 
Naben: Tune Mag190/Mig75 
Speichen: DT Revo. 
Felgen: DT XR 4.1 
Nippel: DT Prolock Alu 
Felgenband: Velox Textil 
Schläuche: Michelin Aircomp Latex 
Mämtel: derzeit: Racing Ralph 2,10" 
Bremsen: Avid Single Digit SL 
Bremszüge: Nokon schwarz 
Schaltzüge: Shimano XTR 
Sattelstützklemme: v. Simplon 
Sattelstütze: Simplon Carbon 
Sattel: Tune Speedneedle Leder 
Kurbel: Shimano XTR 
Pedale: Shimano XTR (M959) 
Kette: Shimano XTR 
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.O. (long) 
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR (E-Type) 
Kasette: Tune Rasselbande 
Flaschenhalter: Tune Wasserträger und Wasserträger Uni 
Vorbauschrauben aus Titan 
Zughalteschrauben aus Alu

Und mein Stevens M8 Race


Stevens M8:
komplett XT, Ritchey Carbon Stütze, SLR TT etc. 
(Züge sind mitlerweile gekürzt)


----------



## dre (24. Oktober 2005)

Sehr schön (muss ich ja schreiben)     

Wie hast du denn die Nokons für das Schatlwerk verlegt? Komplett und durch die Simplon-Plastikösen?


----------



## Toni172 (24. Oktober 2005)

@stalko

sehr geil das Simplon. Gefällt mir echt super.   
Hast Du es schon mal gewogen?????????


----------



## Stalko (24. Oktober 2005)

@ dre: Ich habe nur Nokon Bremszüge, die sind durchgängig durch die "Plastikhalterschellchen" (du weißt was ich meine*g*) verlegt.
Schaltzüge habe ich XTR.

@ Toni172: Leider habe ich keine genaue Waage hier (nur ne Personenwaage die auf's Pfund genau wiegt  ), aber mit den Werten der Teile die ich selber wiegen konnte und einigen Angaben von Weight Weenies komme ich auf ca. 8870g (ohne Fett)


----------



## 007 (25. Oktober 2005)

hier nochmal mein gravity!


----------



## dre (25. Oktober 2005)

Stalko schrieb:
			
		

> ... komme ich auf ca. 8870g (ohne Fett)


hui, dass ist aber sehr wenig. Meins liegt bei 10 kg. Ich habe aber auch teilw. andere Parts gewählt und eine schwere Talas vorne drin.


----------



## chris29 (25. Oktober 2005)

Hi.
Die Bikes von Simplon gefallen mir echt sehr gut, vorallem das von Stalko, doch sehr , sehr Chick!!!!


----------



## Jolly Rogers (25. Oktober 2005)

@007:

Warum verkaufst dein Schüssel


----------



## 007 (27. Oktober 2005)

Ich würd wieder das Simplon Gravity nehmen, bekomms recht günstig.
Hätte halt wieder ein neues Bike, hat sonst keine Grund.

grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (27. Oktober 2005)

Hi
Endlich ist meine neue Gabel da. Was sagt Ihr dazu?


----------



## #easy# (27. Oktober 2005)

sehr schick     was bringt es auf die Waage.


----------



## polo (27. Oktober 2005)

sehr schön   
einzig der sattel ist m.e. zum :kotz:


----------



## uphillking (27. Oktober 2005)

Polo hat recht. 
Weiss auch nicht was die Leute an ihrem Speedneedle so gut finden... Ich find ihn furchtbar!
Mit nem Flite SLR wär's perfekt.
Schön: mattschwarze Tauchrohre der SID. Vielleicht die Krone auch noch?


----------



## jon348 (27. Oktober 2005)

Nixx da! Der Speedneedle ist voll ok. Einzig was stört, dass der Rahmen zu groß ist bzw die Sattelstütze mehr rausmüsste..so siehts stummelmäßig aus!


----------



## Maze1001 (27. Oktober 2005)

ich find das unterrohr zu lang, was noch durch den langen federweg unterstrichen wird...


----------



## murd0c (27. Oktober 2005)

Ich find's genial   

trifft meinen Geschmack schon sehr..


----------



## T!mon (27. Oktober 2005)

Naja, im Vergleich zum SLR ist ein Speedneedle nun wirklich nicht sonderlich schön... Der Rest ist aber echt schön.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (27. Oktober 2005)

Was die Sättel angeht: Der Fahrer des Rades soll ja noch drauf sitzen können.
Für mich, zum Beispiel, ist der Speedneedle besser als der SLR und um Weiten besser als ein Specialized Body Geometry Rival.
Aber da geht es ja jedem anders, denn jeder Arsch ist unterschiedlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixthewolf (27. Oktober 2005)

so, nach langer abstinenz mal wieder mein giant - kaum wiederzuerkennen   






felix


----------



## roadrunner_gs (27. Oktober 2005)

Schäm dich! 
Aber wenigstens für den Sattel bekommst du hier volle Punkte. 
p.s.: Ich erkenne die Kurbel.


----------



## fab1o (27. Oktober 2005)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> so, nach langer abstinenz mal wieder mein giant - kaum wiederzuerkennen
> 
> felix



find ich geil!   

bis auf den flaschenhalter, der ist fürs gelände untauglich - aus eigener erfahrung!


----------



## felixthewolf (27. Oktober 2005)

cedi schrieb:
			
		

> find ich geil!
> 
> bis auf den flaschenhalter, der ist fürs gelände untauglich - aus eigener erfahrung!



du, ich hab das bike auch nur fürs foto in den wald gestellt, aber das bleibt unter uns   

jedem seine erfahrungen 

felix


----------



## roadrunner_gs (27. Oktober 2005)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> du, ich hab das bike auch nur fürs foto in den wald gestellt, aber das bleibt unter uns
> 
> jedem seine erfahrungen
> 
> felix



Nun hast du aber verloren. 
Du musst entweder sagen, du bist da "volle Mobbe" hingefahren, oder aber du musst das als Hinterhof deines Anwesen ausgeben (nicht als profanen Wald).


----------



## Tuner (27. Oktober 2005)

Das hält nie und nimmer!   
Außerdem ist es zu schwer! Wenn das mal dreckig wird, dann ist es aber aus! 
irgendwoher kenn ich den Bock. *lechtz!

Man beachte wie weit die Steinbachkassette schon runtergefahren wurde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri5 (27. Oktober 2005)

@IGGY:
Immer wieder geil Dein Droessiger! Sieht Klasse aus mit der SID!

@Felix:
Auch Dein Giant, sehr geil! ...schoener Hinterhof...


----------



## charly245 (27. Oktober 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Endlich ist meine neue Gabel da. Was sagt Ihr dazu?




sehr schön iggy !  
dann mal bis sonntag


----------



## Keili (27. Oktober 2005)

Felix du reudiger Hund!

So könnte es ja nicht nur leicht, sondern auch fahrbar sein...du lässr nach 

Den Flaschenhalter bin ich eineinhalb Jahre am MTB gefahren. Vollstarr und sicher 3000+ km im Jahr. Ich bin damit super klar gekommen!

Keili


----------



## Ampelhasser (29. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
hier mal mein No Saint mit ein paar kleinen Optimierungen (Marzocchi Marathon Race und Stronglight Rockstrong Kurbel )






Jens


----------



## _stalker_ (29. Oktober 2005)

Ampelhasser schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> hier mal mein No Saint mit ein paar kleinen Optimierungen (Marzocchi Marathon Race und Stronglight Rockstrong Kurbel )



schicke kurbel...was wiegt die und wo hast du sie her? (ist bei weightweenies nicht mit drin)


----------



## Ampelhasser (29. Oktober 2005)

_stalker_ schrieb:
			
		

> schicke kurbel...was wiegt die und wo hast du sie her? (ist bei weightweenies nicht mit drin)



Hi,
die Kurbel soll 640g wiegen, aber das habe ich nicht nachgewogen. Die Kurbel habe ich bei Bike-components gesehen, aber die konnten nicht liefern. Dann habe ich mal aus Langeweile eine Mail direkt an Stronglight geschickt wie es denn mit der Lieferzeit aussieht. Ich bekam prompt eine Rückantwort, dass die Kurbel sein 1 1/2 Jahren nicht mehr produziert wird, aber im Deutschland Lager noch eine im Regal liegt und ich diese für kleines Geld bekommen könnte. Da habe ich gleich zugeschlagen und habe für nicht mal 80 EUR eine richtig geile Kurbel!
Jens


----------



## JunkieHoernchen (29. Oktober 2005)

Es ist endlich fertig:


----------



## _stalker_ (29. Oktober 2005)

JunkieHoernchen schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist endlich fertig:



Schick schick   Wieviel wiegt's?


----------



## DaHype (29. Oktober 2005)

JunkieHoernchen schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist endlich fertig:



sehr geil .....

Preis bei etwa 2800 oder??

mfg Dirk


----------



## henrsch (29. Oktober 2005)

Mein Baby . . . 






MfG
Henrsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailblaster (30. Oktober 2005)

Das ist meine CC Maschine und ich bin stolz drauf!   
Aber das Projekt ist noch nicht abgeschlossen, da ich noch auf ein paar Teile warte, aber man will ja auch fahren.


----------



## xc-mtb (30. Oktober 2005)

Stylish, ist das ein Kinesis-Rahmen?

Super aufgebaut, ich würde den Vorbau und die Hörnchen jedoch auch in Schwarz nehmen, hat dann mehr Linie (der rote Pfaden)!

Viel Spaß damit

Matthias


----------



## fab1o (30. Oktober 2005)

@henrsch

wunderschönes nox hardtail! weisst du wieviel der rahmen wiegt?

gruss


----------



## daniel77 (30. Oktober 2005)

Winter- und Rollentrining:
(aus der Restekiste)  






Rahmen: KTM Ultra Team 
Gabel: Manitou Black Comp 80/100mm
Steuersatz: Ritchey Scuzzy Logic 
Laufradsatz: VR:LX/Ritchey Rock Pro - HR:LX/Exal XP19
Reifen: Conti Vertical
Vorbau: Kore
Lenker: Ritchey ForceLite
Sattelstütze: No Name
Sattel: Selle San Marco SKN
Bremsen: Deore V-Brakes
Bremshebel: Shimano XT STI Schalt-Bremseinheit
Schalthebel: Shimano XT STI Schalt-Bremseinheit
Schaltwerk: Shimano LX 
Umwerfer: Shimano LX 
Kurbel: Shimano LX 
Pedale: SPD (PD-M 515)
Ritzel: Shimano LX 
Kette: Shimano LX


----------



## chri5 (30. Oktober 2005)

Wow!!! Grosses Kompliment an alle poster der Seite 277. 
Alle wahnsinnig schoen, mir persoenlich hat es das weisse Syntace mit der German-a noch etwas mehr angetan als die anderen!


----------



## henrsch (30. Oktober 2005)

@ fab1o

mein NOX wiegt in 19" 1490 gramm ohne Steuersatz.

MfG
Henrsch


----------



## uphillking (30. Oktober 2005)

So,
jetzt habe ich mein " '98er Handmade USA-Stumpjumper" nochmal 'n bisschen leichter gemacht: Skinny Jimmy Reifen + X-light Schläuche + Ritchey V4 Pedale = nun genau 10 kg ! (ohne Dreck ;-)
Mag zwar nicht mehr das Neueste Bergrad sein, aber mir gefällts immer noch...


----------



## Toni172 (30. Oktober 2005)

trailblaster schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist meine CC Maschine und ich bin stolz drauf!
> Aber das Projekt ist noch nicht abgeschlossen, da ich noch auf ein paar Teile warte, aber man will ja auch fahren.


Hi trailblaster,

geiles Rad hast Du da. Muss ich mir unbedingt mal im Atzbacher Wald live ansehen.    

Grüße, Toni


----------



## LaZe (30. Oktober 2005)

das ktm is ja mal geil   weiss 4 eva^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beckinio (30. Oktober 2005)

Das ist mein Babe.....bin sehr sehr zufriden....


----------



## _stalker_ (30. Oktober 2005)

Beckinio schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist mein Babe.....bin sehr sehr zufriden....



kann ich verstehen...hatte mal annähernd das gleiche  
zr3 rs - damals (glaub 2001-2002) noch in feuerwehrrot  

an deinem bike stört mich nur der "klobige" sattel etwas
mit einem flite oder slr wär es viel schöner...aber du musst ja wissen, was dir taugt


----------



## trailblaster (30. Oktober 2005)

xc-mtb schrieb:
			
		

> Stylish, ist das ein Kinesis-Rahmen?
> 
> Super aufgebaut, ich würde den Vorbau und die Hörnchen jedoch auch in Schwarz nehmen, hat dann mehr Linie (der rote Pfaden)!
> 
> ...



Da hast du recht mit, aber wie gesagt das Bike ist noch nicht ganz so wie ichs mir vorstelle und für dieses Jahr ist der Etat auch erstmal fast ausgeschöpft. Auch sieht man die roten Tune Schnellspanner auf dem Bild nicht, also in real sieht man den roten Faden...


----------



## trailblaster (30. Oktober 2005)

@ xc-mtb nein, dass ist in real ein chaka scandium 2006

@ daniel 77 krasse Restekiste     

@ chri5 danke für die blumen

@ all weiße bikes liegen wohl im trend


----------



## Einheimischer (30. Oktober 2005)

Seite 277 ist eine gute Seite... durchweg schöne Bikes  

Grüße.


----------



## #easy# (31. Oktober 2005)

Was ist denn hier los   kaum steht der Winter vor der Tür werden die Bike's schneeweiß   
Tolle Bikes das Endorfin ist sehr schön   aber auch das ""Syntace""   

easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (31. Oktober 2005)

so dann will ich den thread mal ordentlich verunstalten  

die ungeputzte wahrheit...


----------



## faketreee (31. Oktober 2005)

_stalker_ schrieb:
			
		

> so dann will ich den thread mal ordentlich verunstalten
> 
> die ungeputzte wahrheit...
> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/wahr_heit.jpg



Eines der schönsten Räder, die ich bisher gesehen habe.
Was ist das für eine Gabel?  
Und wie viel wiegt das ganze Ding?


----------



## Dr.Dos (31. Oktober 2005)

Irgendwie ne geile Rennschlampe, das Radon. Und das Licht ist auch sehr schön.


----------



## Baxx (31. Oktober 2005)

faketreee schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist das für eine Gabel?



Kinesis Maxlight Disc - sieht man doch!


----------



## Ramathon (31. Oktober 2005)

Hier noch ein kleines schwarzes   






Hörnchen und der Speednadle fehlen aber noch.


----------



## LaZe (31. Oktober 2005)

ui und wieviel tut das ding wiegen?


----------



## Ramathon (31. Oktober 2005)

Das Kleine schwarze wiegt mit dem Speednadle und Moosgummie-Griffen 9660g.


----------



## _stalker_ (31. Oktober 2005)

faketreee schrieb:
			
		

> Eines der schönsten Räder, die ich bisher gesehen habe.
> Was ist das für eine Gabel?
> Und wie viel wiegt das ganze Ding?



Die Gabel ist eine Kinesis Maxlight - wie Baxx schon ganz richtig erwähnte  

Gewicht...hrm nun ja...sagen wir mal "sehr deutlich sub 10kg"  
...für eine genauere Bestimmung habe ich im Moment keine Waage zur Hand
Allerdings könnte es durchaus passieren, dass da in absehbarer Zeit eine 8 vor dem Komma auftaucht


----------



## Tante_Uschi (31. Oktober 2005)

Ramathon schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch ein kleines schwarzes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr schick!


----------



## kawa (1. November 2005)

daniel77 schrieb:
			
		

> Winter- und Rollentrining:
> (aus der Restekiste)
> 
> 
> ...










Schönes KTM-Bike aus der guten alten Zeit........

aber richtig ist: es ist eine 2000er KTM Team Edition o. KTM Team Race
Rahmen,dieser wurden aus Easton Ultralight Rohren und Easton CNC Teilen gefertigt
alles 3fach konfiziert,hat einen kompletten 4kant Hinterbau mit eingefrästen
KTM Logo.Beide Bikes waren absolute Waffen.
Austattung damals org. : SID Race 63mm rot
                                  alles XTR,mit 46/34/24,V-Brake,hinten 12-34
                                  Laufräder Ritchey Pro OCR
                                  usw. wog damals in 19"  10,2kg

War das Werks-Bike von KTM ,u.a Doppelsieg TOP-Six,Eurobike-Extrem Gesamtsieg,Crocodile Trophy Australien Sieg, usw.....

Schade das es nicht mehr in orginal Farbe ist......

Hatte selbst mal so eins.....schade da ich es damals verkauft habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (1. November 2005)

Weder noch. Es ist ein Ultra Team Rahmen der aber den gleichen Rohrsatz und die gleichen Frästeile am Hinterbau aufweist. Ja es ist ein 2000er. Der Originallack war Schwarz und ging nach hinten in silber über; leider war der Lack mehr als minderwertig und bröckelte von Anfang an wie Sau  
Besonders leicht ist der Rahmen aber auch nicht ca.1850g bei 19", dafür ist die Geo sehr Race-lastig.

Original war es mit einer Judy C, XT-LX Mix und XT V-Brakes ausgestattet. Nur das Hinterrad war bei mir aber ein Ritchey OCR Pro, vorne ist es immer noch ein Rock Comp. Fast alle Teile sind noch in Gebrauch, meine Freundin z.B. liebt die erstklassig ansprechende Judy.


----------



## kawa (1. November 2005)

@daniel77



....jupp,kann gut sein das es doch ein Ultra Team war o.ist,denn
die von mir genannten wurden aus dem Easton Ultralight gefertigt-  
es gab aber noch den Easton Elite Rohrsatz der etwas schwerer war!   
Glaube meins war damals beim Rahmengewicht 1600gr.-und sau teuer  
glaube um die 5000,00 DM und das im Jahr 2000!!! 
Ach,Mensch waren das noch Zeiten.........


----------



## checky (2. November 2005)

Baute (vielmehr ließ bauen) KTM die Team Rahmen nicht aus AN6 Alu ??


----------



## BikeBanshee (2. November 2005)

Wenn jetzt alle ihre Bikes posten, dann stell ich meins auch mal rein!  
Ich fahre ein Ghost RT 5500 Disc mit einigen Upgrades  

MfG BikeBanshee


----------



## Schrommski (2. November 2005)

BikeBanshee schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jetzt alle ihre Bikes posten, dann stell ich meins auch mal rein!
> Ich fahre ein Ghost RT 5500 Disc mit einigen Upgrades
> 
> MfG BikeBanshee



Vordere Bremsleitung noch kürzen und evtl. Bar-Ends montieren. Ansonsten sehr schickes Radl, was du da hast.


----------



## FeierFox (2. November 2005)

Mit ner besseren Gabel wärs noch schöner.


----------



## the BRAIN (2. November 2005)

Trek 9.8


----------



## checky (2. November 2005)

BikeBanshee
das Sattelgestell wird Dir über kurz oder lang wegbrechen.

Mit anderen Laufrädern ist das 9.8 echt


----------



## BikeBanshee (2. November 2005)

Weiss schon, die neue Sattelstütze is schon dran und das Sattelgestell auch anders ausgerichtet... Die neue Manitou R-Seven is auch schon bestellt nur halt noch nicht da  

MfG BikeBanshee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (2. November 2005)

the BRAIN schrieb:
			
		

> Trek 9.8



sieht schnell aus   (und teuer)


----------



## kawa (2. November 2005)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> Baute (vielmehr ließ bauen) KTM die Team Rahmen nicht aus AN6 Alu ??








...jupp,ab 2001-waren die KTM-Team Rahmen dann aus AN6-Rohrsatz,wog 1360gr. in 19", später waren die dann aus Scandium und  2006 werden
die dann aus Carbon sein.


----------



## Priester (2. November 2005)

the BRAIN schrieb:
			
		

> Trek 9.8



Sicher ein schönes Bike, auch wenn die Laufräder mir absolut nicht zusagen. Leider sind aber die Fotos (schon wegen der Größe) indiskutabel! Hoffe, da kommen mal noch bessere...

Gruß,
Christoph.


----------



## trailblaster (2. November 2005)

Wie fahren sich den die Xentis und wie schwer ist das Trek?
Bessere Bilder wären mal was...


----------



## the BRAIN (3. November 2005)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> ...Mit anderen Laufrädern ist das 9.8 echt


damit kann gedient werden!  

@priester
hmm, wenn ich nur wüsste, wie ich hier größere Bilder rein bekomme   

@trailblaster
das Bike wiegt mit Tubelesskit und Nokian NBX Lite 9,7kg. So wie am 2. Foto mit XENTIS, schweren Reifen und Schläuchen 10kg. Die Xentis fahren sich super! Extrem steif, aber somit natürlich auch sehr hart und eher unkomfortabel. Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist sehr hochwertig. Die Lager sind ja von DT-Swiss und somit sehr gute Qualität.


----------



## _stalker_ (3. November 2005)

"normale" laufräder dran und bar ends weg und es bekommt eine 9,5   

doch doch..sehr schick *vorstell*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (6. November 2005)

endlich mal wieder ein klasse rad


----------



## Seiffer (6. November 2005)

Ich hab mich verliebt *g* Schick, schick... Aber geht nur mit ""normalen"" Laufrädern. Irgendwie gefielen mir diese LR noch nie.


----------



## Hugo (6. November 2005)

ich finds mit xentis UND barends ne absolute 10 wert...traumhaftes rad  
und tunen könnte man auch noch


----------



## uphillking (6. November 2005)

Ein paar Kritikpunkte in optischer Hinsicht meinerseits ( persönliche Meinung) :
1.) Speedneedle: wiedermal, hat mir noch nie gefallen. Geschmacksache.
2.) Flaschenhalter: da gibts schönere.
3.) Drehgriffe: zu klobig.
4.) Remoteleitung der Gabel: zuviel Kabelgedönz.
Sorry, Nobodys perfect ;-)


----------



## cluso (6. November 2005)

singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> ist sowas auch Kunst?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wollte ja eigentlich nicht mehr hier rein posten.

Aber Single hat mich dazuverleitet.

Einfach nur schön schön schön...... 

Anbei mein Ben´s:







Nicht CC aber voll Touren und Alpentauglich   
und wurde heut wieder richtig eingesaut.

Gruß


----------



## roadrunner_gs (6. November 2005)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> Anbei mein Ben´s:
> 
> 
> ...



Anschließend so stark geputzt, dass man es nicht mehr sieht? 

Und den kleinen Kranz musst du dann aber abbauen wenn du das Innenlager verwenden möchtest.


----------



## cluso (6. November 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Anschließend so stark geputzt, dass man es nicht mehr sieht?
> 
> Und den kleinen Kranz musst du dann aber abbauen wenn du das Innenlager verwenden möchtest.




Nee Nee das Lager bleibt, das andere kommt an mein Rännrad. 
Sofern es denn mal kommen möge 

Gruß


----------



## the BRAIN (6. November 2005)

uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, Nobodys perfect ;-)



stimmt, aber nach der Saison ist das Bike halt einfach nicht mehr im Renntrimm!   Und es wurde auch einfach aus der Garage rausgeholt und fotografiert ohne es vorher zu "friesieren", weil ich einfach die neue Kamera ausprobieren wollte  

Ansonsten wären sicher die Aufkleber und der Kettenstrebenschutz runtergekommen, ebenso der Flaschenhalter, der wirklich nicht dazupasst. (sowie die Kabelbinder auf der Federgabel  ) Tune Hörner und Nokon's drauf und dann schaut's schon besser aus. Aber die gehören auf's 2. Bike:


----------



## _stalker_ (7. November 2005)

okay da müssen nur die bar ends ab, dann 10.0  (rein optisch gesehen)


----------



## chris29 (7. November 2005)

Versteh gar nicht was die Leute gegen Barends haben   Ich pers. bin noch nie ohne gefahren, hatte selbst am Low-Rizer welche dran   okay, da aber nicht lange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (7. November 2005)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> Versteh gar nicht was die Leute gegen Barends haben   Ich pers. bin noch nie ohne gefahren, hatte selbst am Low-Rizer welche dran   okay, da aber nicht lange



sieht ohne einfach aufgeräumter auf..sonst hab ich wenig dagegen


----------



## trailblaster (7. November 2005)

also ich bin lange ohne gefahren und es geht problemlos, aber
auf langen strecken ist eine weitere griff position echt von vorteil
die optik??? mir ist das mit oder ohne egal.


----------



## #easy# (7. November 2005)

finde auch das Barends an einem Cross-Country Bikes mit geraden Lenker durchaus passen.  

easy


----------



## Kodan (7. November 2005)

Und hier noch ein Bike!
Bin seit Samstag stolzer Besitzer eines Ghost Bikes.
Lenker, Vorbau, Bar Ends und Sattelstütze werden noch durch Ritchey
WCS Komponenten ersetzt.
Grüsse


----------



## Lord Helmchen (7. November 2005)

the BRAIN schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt, aber nach der Saison ist das Bike halt einfach nicht mehr im Renntrimm!   Und es wurde auch einfach aus der Garage rausgeholt und fotografiert ohne es vorher zu "friesieren", weil ich einfach die neue Kamera ausprobieren wollte
> 
> Ansonsten wären sicher die Aufkleber und der Kettenstrebenschutz runtergekommen, ebenso der Flaschenhalter, der wirklich nicht dazupasst. (sowie die Kabelbinder auf der Federgabel  ) Tune Hörner und Nokon's drauf und dann schaut's schon besser aus. Aber die gehören auf's 2. Bike:
> 
> Bild von leckerem Scalpel



kleine Frage - fährst du immer ohne Pedale???


----------



## FeierFox (7. November 2005)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> kleine Frage - fährst du immer ohne Pedale???



Das ist wie mit diesem Typ ohne Lenker und Bremsen. Scheint ganz besonders reizvoll zu sein.


----------



## BiNkZ (7. November 2005)

Kleine Frage am Rande: Was macht man mit diesen Laufrädern mit den 4 dicken Speichendingern wenn die nen seitenschlag bekommen? Lässt sich das da auch irgendwie rauszentrieren?


----------



## Fat_Tony (7. November 2005)

the BRAIN schrieb:
			
		

>








, hammer!


----------



## GlanDas (7. November 2005)

BiNkZ schrieb:
			
		

> Kleine Frage am Rande: Was macht man mit diesen Laufrädern mit den 4 dicken Speichendingern wenn die nen seitenschlag bekommen? Lässt sich das da auch irgendwie rauszentrieren?



man benötigt:
eine plane Fläche
einen Hammer

Felge auf die plane Fläche legen, da wo die Felge den Seitenschlag hat, sachte mit dem hammer drauf schlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the BRAIN (7. November 2005)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> kleine Frage - fährst du immer ohne Pedale???


Ja, warum?

@BiNkz
Da kannst nichts machen, aber wieso sollten sie einen Seitenschlag bekommen? Es kann ja keine Speicher locker werden!


----------



## BiNkZ (8. November 2005)

the BRAIN schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, warum?
> 
> @BiNkz
> Da kannst nichts machen, aber wieso sollten sie einen Seitenschlag bekommen? Es kann ja keine Speicher locker werden!




Hmmm okay, daran hatte ich jetzt nicht gedacht.


----------



## Bassi.s (8. November 2005)

hi,
man kann über das scalpel viel dusktieren, über den preis, die technik und alles andere, vernünftig gesehen gibts tausend bessere bikes. aber keins sieht einfach so sexy aus  
das ding is einfach geil.
mfg bassi


----------



## mete (8. November 2005)

Zu der Lefty hätte ich kein Vertrauen, aber sonst


----------



## the BRAIN (8. November 2005)

übrigens:
Hätte ein mattschwarzes Scalpel inkl. Lefty Carbon ELO zu verkaufen!


----------



## Don Trailo (8. November 2005)

Bassi.s schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> man kann über das scalpel viel dusktieren, über den preis, die technik und alles andere, vernünftig gesehen gibts tausend bessere bikes. aber keins sieht einfach so sexy aus
> das ding is einfach geil.
> mfg bassi


ich finde es nur hässlich und cannondale einfach zu teuer 
aber alle sollen das fahren was ihnen gefällt oderr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (8. November 2005)

qualität hat eben ihren Preis,
außerdem kosten die Freun in USA mehr als die billig-lohn-arbeiter in Taiwan   

Aber bitte keine diskussion um Cannondale   

Jeder darf fahren was er will


----------



## roadrunner_gs (8. November 2005)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> qualität hat eben ihren Preis,
> außerdem kosten die Freun in USA mehr als die billig-lohn-arbeiter in Taiwan
> (...)



Und ich dachte, die Rahmen von Cannondale kommen (wenigstens teilweise) von Kinesis...


----------



## checky (9. November 2005)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> qualität hat eben ihren Preis,



überzogenes Marketing hat seinen Preis (& C freut sich das der geblendete Kunde das bezahlt).

Dennoch ist das Scalpel bis auf die Lefty sehr schön aufgebaut.
Traurig finde ich mal wieder diese Markengeilheit hier


----------



## fab1o (9. November 2005)

also ich find cannondale auch echt geil!!! schon immer.

aber teuer sind die dinger schon...


----------



## *adrenalin* (9. November 2005)

9,25 kg. mit rohloff und german a kilo:


----------



## Baxx (9. November 2005)

*adrenalin* schrieb:
			
		

> 9,25 kg. mit rohloff und german a kilo



Schick! Wobei es mir mit Scheibe besser gefallen würde, das würde den Kontrast der Gabel zum restlichen Bike etwas reduzieren *schlautu*. Oder halt die Gabel wieder ans Fully  .


----------



## _stalker_ (9. November 2005)

*adrenalin* schrieb:
			
		

> 9,25 kg. mit rohloff und german a kilo:



leckerer geht es kaum noch


----------



## trailblaster (9. November 2005)

Das Bike gefällt mir!!!!     
Was wiegt den der Rahmen?


----------



## #easy# (9. November 2005)

nicht schlecht   aber mir gefällt dein Adrenalin besser  

easy


----------



## powderJO (9. November 2005)

*adrenalin* schrieb:
			
		

> german a kilo:




DIE gabel mag sein wie sie will - ich finde sie häßlich. ganz im gegenteil zu dem cannondale übrigens.

EDIT: ganz im gegenteil zu dem rest deines rades übrigens auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Northern lite (9. November 2005)

@ Olli

Du hast ja bereits sehr schöne Räder aufgebaut, doch bei diesem muß ich wirklich sagen, dass ich absolut grottig finde.

Aber das ist natürlich meine persönlich Meinung...

Das gute daran ist, dass es jetzt nur wieder besser werden kann


----------



## mikeonbike (9. November 2005)

@adrenalin: g'schmackige schüssel   absolut auf das wesentliche reduziert - würde ich so auch fahren...l


----------



## lelebebbel (9. November 2005)

Wenn es nicht polarisieren würde, wäre es kein echtes Kunstwerk


----------



## *adrenalin* (9. November 2005)

trailblaster schrieb:
			
		

> Das Bike gefällt mir!!!!
> Was wiegt den der Rahmen?



in 17" exakt 1.462 gr. ohne canti-sockel!


wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin - hatte das bike auch mal mit der fox aufgebaut und das gefiel mir rein optisch auch besser. allerdings ist die fahrperformance der kilo wirklich überragend und mit nichts (was ich kenne), zu vergleichen. daher die entscheidung pro funktion und contra optik   


ein wort zu cannondale: letztlich kann man das thema nicht diskutieren, weil alleine die inkompatibilität (lefty, headshock, spezielle dämpferaufhängung am jekyll etc.) für mich ein no go ist.


----------



## Don Trailo (9. November 2005)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> qualität hat eben ihren Preis,
> außerdem kosten die Freun in USA mehr als die billig-lohn-arbeiter in Taiwan
> 
> Aber bitte keine diskussion um Cannondale
> ...


 
das stimmt nicht ganz... findest du  für einen mexikaner einen schweisserlohn von 8 dollar( das war so in den 90ern )angemessen???
ANIWAY jeder soll das gut finden was er fährt
und taiwan bietet die selbe Qualität , leider wenig innovation
RIDE FREE


----------



## Don Trailo (9. November 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es nicht polarisieren würde, wäre es kein echtes Kunstwerk


auch wahr


----------



## Northern lite (9. November 2005)

genauso sehe ich das auch...

aber es ist ja auch mal schön, was anderes zu sehen...

die Kilo würde ich auch gern mal probefahren


----------



## Bassi.s (9. November 2005)

ich muss euch coda-gegner allen recht geben. ihr habt in fast allen genannten punkten recht und ich selber würde mir auch kein coda kaufen.
aber: schaut euch das bike doch mal an.
rein optisch gesehen gibt es finde ich kaum besseres  
vor allem die lefty trägt ne menge dazu bei, dann das gebogene oberrohr....
einfach sexy.
mfg bassi


----------



## Don Trailo (9. November 2005)

Themawechsel > kai`s marathonwaffe 05/06


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (9. November 2005)

vlt. keine marathonwaffe aber als flottes tourenbike echt schick....fehlen nur noch die pedalen


----------



## rkersten (9. November 2005)

@*adrenalin* ... ich fand dein Quantec hat schonmal besser ausgesehen ... sie wie da jetzt steht gefällt es mir ja garnicht. Aber die hauptsache ist natürlich das es sich klasse fährt, und das tut es ja wohl. Kannst dir ja mal wieder meins anschauen hat sich seit unserer letzten Mail wieder einiges getan.


----------



## TonyMontana (9. November 2005)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> vlt. keine marathonwaffe aber als flottes tourenbike echt schick....fehlen nur noch die pedalen



Bitte? Das Intense ist doch perfekt um bei Marathons ,je nach leistungsstand des Fahrers, ganz vorn dabei zu sein!

Ich würd ja nur den Dämpfer gegen den Manitou Swinger 3way tauschen! Damit funzt der Hinterbau deutlich besser! Ansonsten perfekt!  

Grüsse!


----------



## _stalker_ (10. November 2005)

TonyMontana schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte? Das Intense ist doch perfekt um bei Marathons ,je nach leistungsstand des Fahrers, ganz vorn dabei zu sein!



hrm also selbst bei einem marathon hätte ich gerne ein "wenig mehr" sattelüberhöhung
ein reines marathonbike würde ich ausserdem noch ein wenig leichter aufbauen...was wiegt das bike denn?


----------



## Don Trailo (10. November 2005)

_stalker_ schrieb:
			
		

> hrm also selbst bei einem marathon hätte ich gerne ein "wenig mehr" sattelüberhöhung
> ein reines marathonbike würde ich ausserdem noch ein wenig leichter aufbauen...was wiegt das bike denn?



 das bike wiegt  nur 11.5 kg  
 der faher hat 84kilo, also da hat leichtbau bei 6000km im jahr kein platz, oder?? und die fox gabel fahre ich auch sie ist einfach nur    und für schweizer trails halt auch sehr spassig
ansonsten ich fahre für marathons auch ne komplette XTR
 bin sehr zufrieden damit, steif> haltbar und einfach schön


----------



## Don Trailo (10. November 2005)

apropos waffen.....
ok sattel ist nun ein slr dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc-mtb (10. November 2005)

Zum Intense würde ich Mecky's Aussage unterschreiben. Ne Waffe ist etwas anderes!

Ansonsten wäre das DEAN eher ein Traum--- nur ohne die Wood-Edt. des ESP 9.0---!
Mit nem feinen XTR Short-Cage und ner 12-27er D-A wäre es perfekt für jeden sportlichen Einsatz. Zum Sattel muß man ja nichts sagen.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## pueftel (10. November 2005)

@Don Trailo
das DEAN ist mit Abstand eines der schönsten Räder im Thraed. Wunderschöner Aufbau, wunderschönes Foto! Was sind das für Reifen? Würden meinem DEAN auch gut stehen. Oder sind die nur nach langen Schotterwegen so grau!?

Das Schaltwerk ist natürlich, sagen wir mal, "gewöhnungsbedürftig"!


Frank


----------



## Don Trailo (10. November 2005)

pueftel schrieb:
			
		

> @Don Trailo
> das DEAN ist mit Abstand eines der schönsten Räder im Thraed. Wunderschöner Aufbau, wunderschönes Foto! Was sind das für Reifen? Würden meinem DEAN auch gut stehen. Oder sind die nur nach langen Schotterwegen so grau!?
> 
> Das Schaltwerk ist natürlich, sagen wir mal, "gewöhnungsbedürftig"!
> ...


hy frank
thx
leider sind die reifen schnell runtergefahren gewesen, glaube waren von cround control in grau( sehr rar)nun sind schwalbe dran und ein xo schaltwerk
  schiesslich hat das schaltwerk  3 bikes überstanden


----------



## Maze1001 (10. November 2005)

mal ein fully mit schöner geometrie...
aber die bremsleitung scheint mir ein wenig lang...


----------



## Ollimat (11. November 2005)

Ich find, man könnt das hier vereinfachen:

-Bremsleitung zu lang
-Sattel zu niedrig, bzw.
-Sattelüberhöhung zu gering

Eigentlich reicht das doch, der Rest ist Bilderglotzen...


----------



## Schafschützer (11. November 2005)

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, wer das Post Nr.7000 sendet.


MfG

Schafschützer


Hoppla


----------



## _stalker_ (11. November 2005)

Schafschützer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin ja mal gespannt, wer das Post Nr.7000 sendet.
> 
> 
> MfG
> ...



alleine für den spam müsste man es dir wieder wegnehmen  
bin dafür, dass ich es bekomme  
mist, spamme ja auch grade...naja egal  

btw...mein radon ist im moment ein enduro bis light freerider


----------



## rkersten (11. November 2005)

Schafschützer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin ja mal gespannt, wer das Post Nr.7000 sendet.
> 
> 
> MfG
> ...



@Hättest ja wenigsten ein Bild mit zu packen können  ... 

kann es sein das das hier das größte Thema ist oder kennt jemand noch ein besseres Thema mit mehr posts?


----------



## sporty (12. November 2005)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> @Hättest ja wenigsten ein Bild mit zu packen können  ...
> 
> kann es sein das das hier das größte Thema ist oder kennt jemand noch ein besseres Thema mit mehr posts?



Bitte einmal kurz gegenlesen    : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=23086


----------



## Jonas27 (12. November 2005)

Meine neue Marathonwaffe fürs nächste Jahr !!   

So wie es da steht mit Pedalen ganz genau 9220 Gramm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schweffl (12. November 2005)

Hi Jonas,

Bellisimo


----------



## roadrunner_gs (12. November 2005)

sporty schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte einmal kurz gegenlesen    : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=23086



Mit dem Unterschied, dass sich der dortige Ursprungsposter selbst disqualifiziert hat. Und auch sonst sehr überheblich aufgetreten ist.


----------



## Bassi.s (12. November 2005)

Jonas27 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine neue Marathonwaffe fürs nächste Jahr !!



ja das ist ne waffe  
wunderschön.
mfg bassi


----------



## Olllli (12. November 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Unterschied, dass sich der dortige Ursprungsposter selbst disqualifiziert hat. Und auch sonst sehr überheblich aufgetreten ist.



Also ich kenne ihn nur als sehr zurueckhaltenden, sehr schuechternen Menschen. Du musst da was verwechseln.

Schönen Gruß, Olllli


----------



## rkersten (12. November 2005)

Jonas27 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine neue Marathonwaffe fürs nächste Jahr !!
> 
> So wie es da steht mit Pedalen ganz genau 9220 Gramm.



Schön schön, da weis jemand was gut ist   Ich hoffe mein FRM Escape wird auch noch dieses Jahr fertig ... die SID Worldcup werd ich in 2 Wochen ordern und dann muss ich schauen wo ich an die SRAM X.0. Trigger günstig rankomme. Man freu ich mich schon auf mein fertige s Escape


----------



## Wave (12. November 2005)

wunderschönes FRM....das ist ne "Waffe"


----------



## singlestoph (12. November 2005)

neues bild vom serotta

marzocchi leider tot fuchsgabel etwas zu hoch
actionbilder von meiner griechenland/Peloponesexpedition gibtshier






ich weiss, ich hab den Reifen verkehrt rum montiert aber es ist ansich egal, da das profil ziemlich symmetrisch ist


----------



## trailblaster (12. November 2005)

superschönes FRM   
weiß scheint die absolute Trendfarbe zu sein...   
ein tip wäre vielleicht noch ein weißer slr, den habe ich jetzt drauf  

das intense bekommt auch noch nen


----------



## m.a.t. (12. November 2005)

Das FRM ist wirklich eine Waffe    Top Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. November 2005)

@singlestoph - für Roll-X Tires gibts schonmal Abzug weil die einfach nur grottig sind und die Gabel passt mir absolut net schön.

sonst eigentlich sehr geil


----------



## singlestoph (13. November 2005)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> @singlestoph - für Roll-X Tires gibts schonmal Abzug weil die einfach nur grottig sind und die Gabel passt mir absolut net schön.
> 
> sonst eigentlich sehr geil




 


also junger Ritter mit Helm, kläret mich auf...

habet ihr denn schon jemals besessen solch bereifung?

 

was bitte soll an dem reifen grottig sein

er funktioniert auf jeden fall ist schön breit und hält auch im schlamm

zusammen mit dem hinteren der sich rockster nennt, eigentlich kein pofil hat aber immer noch lebt obwohl ich damit wirklich schon.... ist er 1000g was eigentlich ganz schöön leicht ist

im gegensatz zum rasselralph hat zumindest der frontreifen grip

wegwerfen tu ich ihn nicht und nur weil er im testbericht viel rollwiderstand hatte muss er doch nicht schlecht sein

ich fahr sowieso nur damit auf asphalt zur arbeit und durch den Wald zurück

ich glaub  sogar ich hab den geschenkt gekriegt oder mir durch irgend einen lustigen Deal angeeignet alsoo was solls

das bike wiegt so ca 9.8kg was auch ok ist jetzt 10ok mit wintertauglichen plattformpedalen


----------



## roadrunner_gs (13. November 2005)

singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> ich fahr sowieso nur damit auf asphalt zur arbeit



Also ich weiß nicht, wie der Reifen im Vergleich ist, aber mein Specialized Fast-Track Pro 2.0 war auf Asphalt nicht zu gebrauchen.
Das fühlte sich an als würde man eine Riesenschrankwand hinter sich herziehen. 



			
				singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> wintertauglichen plattformpedalen



Warum sind da Klickpedale nicht zu gebrauchen? 
(Oder wohnst du in Sibirien?)


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. November 2005)

nein - ich habe solche bereifung nie selbst besessen doch hatte das Vergnügen sie mal fahren zu dürfen und mir fällt nur eins ein:

Rollwiderstand hoch, kaum Grip und insgesamt einfach schlecht. (---> grottig)


----------



## bi77ker (13. November 2005)

Endlich ist auch mein Kunstwerk fertig, ein feuerrotes Intense Spider XVP


----------



## TonyMontana (13. November 2005)

Was macht der Fette Rock Shox Aufkleber da auf den Rahmen? :kotz: 

Zum Glück sind ja Geschmäcker verschieden aber ich würd das ein oder andere Teil austauschen!

Grüsse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrwulf (13. November 2005)

bi77ker schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich ist auch mein Kunstwerk fertig, ein feuerrotes Intense Spider XVP



Ganz schön rot   

Gewicht?????


----------



## bi77ker (13. November 2005)

Was würdest Du denn tauschen??


----------



## bi77ker (13. November 2005)

11,5 kg, hatte eigentlich gedacht, es wird leichter. Aber was solls...


----------



## TonyMontana (13. November 2005)

bi77ker schrieb:
			
		

> Was würdest Du denn tauschen??



-LRS
-Sattel
-Kurbel
-Reifen
-Flaschenhalter
-BarEnds

und den Spacerturm weg aber das hängt ja von deinem Körperbau ab! Ist ja auch gut möglich das es anders nicht geht!

Grüsse!


----------



## mrwulf (13. November 2005)

bi77ker schrieb:
			
		

> 11,5 kg, hatte eigentlich gedacht, es wird leichter. Aber was solls...



Ist doch okay das Gewicht, obwohl da ist ja auch schon ne SID dran. 

Deine BarEnds sehen ziemlich schwer aus, PostModern oder XCL kosten nur max 20,- und wiegen 58g.
Beim Sattel, Sattelstütze und Vorbau lässt sich auch noch viel rausholen....(Oh Gott Leichtbau ist echt ne Sucht)

Sieht doch ganz gut aus und Hauptsache die Laufräder sind schön leicht (American Classic Felgen lassen sich garantiert sehr nett beschleunigen   )
Überleg Dir das nochmal mit dem Aufkleber, oder sponsert Dich RockShox


----------



## bi77ker (13. November 2005)

-LRS: billig und leicht, mal schauen wie lange er hält
-Sattel: ich mag es halt bequem
-Kurbel: Shimano find ich hässlich, Tune ist zu weich, FSA gab es nicht...
-Reifen: Tip vom Verkäufer
-Flaschenhalter: okay, war schon dran (Rahme war gebraucht)
-BarEnds: sind vom Griffgefühl einfach nur geil


----------



## TonyMontana (13. November 2005)

bi77ker schrieb:
			
		

> -LRS: billig und leicht, mal schauen wie lange er hält
> -Sattel: ich mag es halt bequem
> -Kurbel: Shimano find ich hässlich, Tune ist zu weich, FSA gab es nicht...
> -Reifen: Tip vom Verkäufer
> ...



Deshalb sag ich ja "Zum Glück sind Geschmäcker verschieden"! Hauptsache die Easton sachen bleiben drann!

Grüsse!


----------



## rkersten (13. November 2005)

@bi77ker ... also ich würd da garnichts großartig ändern, das Rad schaut sehr gut aus ... und nicht jedes Rad muss 10kg und weniger wiegen, wir sind hier bei CC Kunstwerke und nicht im Leichtbauthread. Und ich finde es sehr stimmig aufgebaut   und die 11,5kg sind vollkommen inordung, den Rest machen die Waden


----------



## blecky78 (13. November 2005)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> @bi77ker ... also ich würd da garnichts großartig ändern, das Rad schaut sehr gut aus ... und nicht jedes Rad muss 10kg und weniger wiegen, wir sind hier bei CC Kunstwerke und nicht im Leichtbauthread. Und ich finde es sehr stimmig aufgebaut   und die 11,5kg sind vollkommen inordung, den Rest machen die Waden



Der Meinung bin ich auch. Zudem muß das Bike ja auch bewegt werden. Was nützt einem da ein "100%iges Aussehen", wenn man es aufgrund des Sattels oder des nicht vorhandenen Spacerturms keine 20km ohne Verspannungen und Schmerzen fahren kann?!


----------



## bi77ker (13. November 2005)

Der "Spacerturm" gefällt mir auch nicht, aber während der "Eingewöhnungsphase" bleibt er drauf, in ein paar Wochen wird die Gabel gekürzt. Ansonsten danke für eure Meinung (auch an TonyMontana, der mir vor ein paar Wochen den Tip bzgl. Intense und Easton gab, ich hätte sonst fast WCS-Teile verbaut). Und an alle Berliner: Den Skihang am Teufelsberg bin ich mit dem Bike hochgekommen, es hat also exzellente Klettereigenschaften.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TonyMontana (13. November 2005)

bi77ker schrieb:
			
		

> Der "Spacerturm" gefällt mir auch nicht, aber während der "Eingewöhnungsphase" bleibt er drauf, in ein paar Wochen wird die Gabel gekürzt. Ansonsten danke für eure Meinung (auch an TonyMontana, der mir vor ein paar Wochen den Tip bzgl. Intense und Easton gab, ich hätte sonst fast WCS-Teile verbaut). Und an alle Berliner: Den Skihang am Teufelsberg bin ich mit dem Bike hochgekommen, es hat also exzellente Klettereigenschaften.



Mit Spacern hab ich am anfang auch herumprobiert um die perfekte Sitzposition zu finden! Deshalb is daran auch nichts weiter schlimm wenn es nicht anders geht! Und da ja nicht jeder "Arsch" zu jedem Sattel passt ist das ja auch OK!

Grüsse!

PS: Ritchey und Intense ist eine absolute Totsünde! Genauso XLC und Konsorten!


----------



## rkersten (13. November 2005)

bi77ker schrieb:
			
		

> ... Und an alle Berliner: Den Skihang am Teufelsberg bin ich mit dem Bike hochgekommen, es hat also exzellente Klettereigenschaften.



Ahh ein Berliner ... vielleicht fährt man sich ja mal im G-Wood über den Weg, oder schau doch einfach mal auf meiner Weseiten (siehe Signatur) vorbei, dort sind fürs Wochenende ab und zu Treffen im G-Wood angesagt.


----------



## salzbrezel (15. November 2005)

Hej hej,

will euch aus lauter Langeweile auch mal meine Bikes vorstellen. Zuerst dieses, welches ich leider nicht mehr besitze:






Das Bike ist ein 98er oder 99er Winora Hai Edition, hier mit meinen Straßen"Winterreifen". Austattung war/ist: komplett LX mit XT Schaltwerk und Umwerfer, HS33 Quicksilver, Mavic Crosslink, Gabel reden wir nicht drüber. War ein sehr schönes Rad, besonders das viele Rot machte echt Eindruck. Hatte eine schön sportlich gestreckte Sitzposition. Habe es dann aber verkauft um das hier aufzubauen:






Mein geliebtes Zaskar Race 00 oder 01 (genau weiß ichs nicht)... super Rad. Ausstattung:
Gabel: Rs Duke
LRS: Ritchey
Vorbau, Sattelstütze, reifen: WCS
Schaltwerk/Griffe: Sram XO
Kurbel, Umwerfer: XT
Sattel, Lenker: Specialized
Bremse: meine alte HS33 Quicksilver aus dem winora

Das Foto ist schon einige Monate alt, bin gerade in Schweden und kann kein neueres machen. Die Reifen sind nicht mehr aktuell, jetzt WCS. Leider ist das ganze Teil mit Pedalen 11,9 Kilo schwer. Das liegt wohl zum großen Teil an Rahmen und Gabel, aber auch die Laufräder sind nicht ohne und werden bald getauscht.

Gruß...


----------



## uphillking (17. November 2005)

Mein nächstes...reduced to the max ;-)


----------



## polo (18. November 2005)

uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> reduced to the max


stimmt! 
und so leicht


----------



## roadruner3001 (18. November 2005)

Das wird mal ein Cross-Country Kunstwerk......

Mein Geliebtes  Trek STP400.

Nachdem ich ein Jahr daran rumgeschirgelt habe konnte ich es heute vom Lackierer abholen.












In den nächsten wochen folgt der Neuaufbau.


----------



## Tuner (18. November 2005)

sooo sweet!

ich habe da was ganz spezielles für dich!! das passt super zu deinem Rahmen! Wenn du jetzt neugirig bist, dass melde dich mal unter [email protected] bei mir.

Stefan


----------



## Bassi.s (18. November 2005)

hi,
ich nehm doch mal an, dass da am hinterbau noch ein dämpfer reinmuss. wie funktioniert dass dan mit dem hinterbau? nur durch das carbon wie beim scalpel?
sieht nämlich nicht so aus als wären die so ausgelegt.  
mfg bassi


----------



## Pevloc (18. November 2005)

Da kommt ein Dämpfer noch rein, der Hinterbua ist insgesamt nicht so steif wie bei einem HT, dadurch flext er. Mehr als 2-3 gehen da aber auf keine Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri5 (18. November 2005)

@3001: Sehr geil! Saubere Arbeit, kein Vergleich zum original!


----------



## Gorth (18. November 2005)

@3001: hast Du das alles mit Schmirgelpapier gemacht, oder Sand- (Glasperlen-)strahlung? Was sagte denn das Carbon zu der Lackbefreiung? Falls Du das mit Sandpapier gemacht hast, wie bist Du um die Metallteile herumgekommen, gerade bei den Zuganschlägen muss das ja eine sehr schwierige Arbeit gewesen sein.


----------



## roadruner3001 (18. November 2005)

Danke für die Positiven Kommentare.

War auch eine irrsinnige Arbeit den Rahmen zu entlacken.
Wollte eigentlich den ganzen Rahmen klarlackiert haben.

Also auch die Aluteile mit gebürsteter Optik.

Mein Lackierer musste mir dann aber erklären das es keinen 
Carbonverträglichen Klarlack gibt der auch auf Aluminium hält.  
Also haben wir die Alu Teile mit Haftgrund beschichtet und dann mit einem extrem hellen Silberlack aus der Autoindustrie Lackiert.

Dazu musste er natürlich alle Alu Parts genaustens abkleben.
Er hatt sogar die Gewindebuchsen für die Flaschenhalterschrauben
perfekt Lackiert.  






Mal sehen ob das so Positive Feedback bleibt wenn ich den Aufbau zeige.

Ist in ein paar Teilen nicht unbedingt Standart.


----------



## polo (18. November 2005)

was soll denn dran?


----------



## roadruner3001 (18. November 2005)

@Gorth: War eine scheiß Arbeit. 
Habe mir geschworen nie wieder einen Carbonrahmen zu entlacken.

Habe den Lack zuerst ganz vorsichtig mit einer Cutterklinge abgezogen. 
Dann habe ich naßschleifpapier und Schleifpads eingesetzt.
Für die Feinarbeit habe ich eine Art Schleifschwamm aus Kunstoff benutzt.

@tuner: Melde mich gleich mal da ich doch gar nicht neugierig bin.  

@polo: Die Teile liegen zu 99% schon in der Werkstatt.
Werde wohl nächste Woche hier im Forum einen Aufbautread starten.


----------



## mete (18. November 2005)

roadruner3001 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Positiven Kommentare.
> 
> War auch eine irrsinnige Arbeit den Rahmen zu entlacken.
> Wollte eigentlich den ganzen Rahmen klarlackiert haben.
> ...



Sieht super aus, aber wieso habt ihr nicht einfach erst mit dem Carbon- verträglichen Lack vorlackiert und anschlißend den kompletten Rahmen nochmal mit normalem klarlack, habe ich bei einer X Vert Carbon ebenso gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadruner3001 (18. November 2005)

Weil mein Lackierer ein Prefektionist ist und ein Carbonverträglicher Lack angeblich auf Alu besch...sen haftet.


----------



## mete (18. November 2005)

roadruner3001 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil mein Lackierer ein Prefektionist ist und ein Carbonverträglicher Lack angeblich auf Alu besch...sen haftet.



Eben drum, ob er die Muffen nun für den silbernen Lack abklebt, oder für den durchsichtigen, ist doch egal, oder?


----------



## chri5 (18. November 2005)

roadruner3001 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal sehen ob das so Positive Feedback bleibt wenn ich den Aufbau zeige.
> Ist in ein paar Teilen nicht unbedingt Standart.



Oh absolut! Genau sowas wollen wir hier sehen! Wenn Du Einheitsbrei postest wirst hier ohnehin fast gesteinigt!


----------



## mete (19. November 2005)

So, nun nochmal fertig gestellt, die Reifen sind doch breiter, als erwartet, aber in freudiger Erwartung von Schnee wohl doch genau richtig, wiegt 10,3 Kg, wie es da steht.


----------



## GlanDas (19. November 2005)

bis auf die Kurbel und den protzigen Sigma abnehmer sehr geil   
der Rahmen gefällt mir


----------



## mete (19. November 2005)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> bis auf die Kurbel und den protzigen Sigma abnehmer sehr geil
> der Rahmen gefällt mir



Danke, Kurbel wollte ich eine schwarze Integralkurbel, für mehr hat das Geld leider nicht gereicht, an dem Sigma- Ding lässt sich leider auch nichts ändern, Kabel fände ich nerviger


----------



## Bassi.s (20. November 2005)

hi,
zweifach kurbel, sehr schick  
nur der rahmen gefällt mir optisch nicht so gut, sonst schick.
mfg bassi


----------



## Leondad (20. November 2005)

hallo,
so, nun post ich auch mal mein Radl.

nix besonderes, aber MEINS!
Ottmar


----------



## Balkon Klaus (23. November 2005)

Hi,

hier mein Tourenhardtail. Neu aufgebaut und fährt super. Will ich aber evtl. im Frühjahr 2006 verkaufen, da ich langsam keinen Platz mehr im Keller habe.











Bilder von meinen anderen Radels gibts 
hier

Gruss,
Balkon Klaus


----------



## _stalker_ (23. November 2005)

Balkon Klaus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> hier mein Tourenhardtail. Neu aufgebaut und fährt super.



schaut eher aus, als wäre es noch gar nicht gefahren (bis auf reifen und strebenschutz)    
ist ja ultrasauber...viele km hast du damit aber noch nicht abgerissen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balkon Klaus (23. November 2005)

_stalker_ schrieb:
			
		

> schaut eher aus, als wäre es noch gar nicht gefahren (bis auf reifen und strebenschutz)
> ist ja ultrasauber...viele km hast du damit aber noch nicht abgerissen, oder?



servus,

jaja, sieht aus wie neu. sind auch ne menge neue teile dran und der rahmen ist neu pulverbeschichtet. bin den rahmen 2 saisons und ne transalp gefahren, dann war die lackierung entsprechend hinüber. die lackierung wurde in der firma gemacht in der auch marken wie steppenwolf, centurion, cube, bergwerk und fusion arbeiten lassen.

Gruss.
b.k.


----------



## _stalker_ (23. November 2005)

na dann  

im übrigen schicke kurbel...ständig werd ich angemeckert ich soll mir ne andere besorgen...seit den letzten bahnfahrten im fahrradabteil weiß ich unter anderem auch wieso...3 von 4 oder eher 7 von 8 (untere-?)mittelklassebikes scheinen im moment selbige verbaut zu haben   

ich überlege immernoch, ob ich am künftigen bike meine 2002er xtr oder was anderes verbaue *hrmsel*...egal..genug offtopic


----------



## *adrenalin* (23. November 2005)

bockloses 0815-bike, von kunstwerk kann da keine rede sein.




			
				Balkon Klaus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> hier mein Tourenhardtail. Neu aufgebaut und fährt super. Will ich aber evtl. im Frühjahr 2006 verkaufen, da ich langsam keinen Platz mehr im Keller habe.
> 
> ...


----------



## trailblaster (23. November 2005)

@ adrenalin dann lass doch bitte auch die bilder weg
aber ich gebe dir recht, es ist zwar nicht hässlich, aber 
ein kunstwerk ist es auch nicht


----------



## Pevloc (23. November 2005)

Er schreibt ja, das ist mein Touren Hardtail.

Aber im Threadtitel steht "Eure Cross Country Kunstwerke"
Und nicht: "Eure Touren Hardtails".

Belaste bitte andere Leute mit deinem Rad. Danke!

Nein, ich will jetzt keine neue Diskussion aufrollen.

Deswegen: Bitte CC-Kunstwerke posten!


----------



## GlanDas (23. November 2005)

das rad sieht den Transalp Bike ähnlich   

Was ist das für ne Rahmengröße?
Sieht sehr winzig aus im gegensatz zu den LRS
Vorallem baut die gabel bischen hoch   

Aber sonst sicher ein guter Tourer


----------



## *adrenalin* (23. November 2005)

trailblaster schrieb:
			
		

> @ adrenalin dann lass doch bitte auch die bilder weg
> aber ich gebe dir recht, es ist zwar nicht hässlich, aber
> ein kunstwerk ist es auch nicht



zu befehl!


----------



## trailblaster (23. November 2005)

*adrenalin* schrieb:
			
		

> zu befehl!



besser!
danke!


----------



## Meersau (23. November 2005)

Hallo 
Hier mein neues Scale Marathonbike
Ich habs selbst zusammen gebaut und es sieht bestimmt für ein paar Forumsuser langweilig aus, aber mir gefällts  



grösseres Bild in meinem Album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri5 (24. November 2005)

Zwar in dem Sinne nichts aussergewoehnliches, aber geil! Ich persoenlich kann mich am Scott nicht sattsehen! Lechz!

Geil auch dass das 20er wie das LTD aussieht!


----------



## phiro (24. November 2005)

@Meersau

absolutes Hammerbike   

da wird man richtig neidisch, sieht wirklich sehr fein aus und in meinen Augen auch gut und durchdacht aufgebaut (auch wenn ich persönlich lieber Sram- anstatt XTR-Komponenten verwendet hätte, zumindest bei Schaltwerk und Schalthebel)

gruß


----------



## trailblaster (24. November 2005)

Nach dem Bild zu urteilen solltest du den vorderen Tune Spanner anders schließen, damit der sich nicht öffnet und oder in die Speichen gerät!
Das Bike ist nicht unbedingt ein Kunstwerk, aber sehr stimmig und schick ausgestattet!


----------



## chris29 (24. November 2005)

phiro schrieb:
			
		

> @Meersau
> 
> absolutes Hammerbike
> 
> ...



Dann wäre es auch leichter. Mein Vorschlag: Magura Martha SL, XO- Trigger und X.O Schaltwerk


----------



## Meersau (24. November 2005)

@phiro
nun ich fahre an meinem Genius schon die Dualcontrols und Shimano-komponenten.
Ich habe die Shimanos genommen damit ich nur ein Schaltsystem habe, aber mit dem alten (normalen) XTR Schaltwerk sind die DC echt gut. 
Klar ist XO leichter, aber bei uns in der Schweiz leider auch Schweineteuer und ich bin mit Shimano zufrieden


----------



## trailblaster (24. November 2005)

was wiegt denn das rad? vielleicht muss man ja nicht mehr 
um jeden preis gewicht abspecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (24. November 2005)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Er schreibt ja, das ist mein Touren Hardtail.
> 
> Aber im Threadtitel steht "Eure Cross Country Kunstwerke"
> Und nicht: "Eure Touren Hardtails".
> ...



wenns danach geht fliegt hier jedes zweite Rad raus... (sorry, konnte es mir nicht verkneiffen)


----------



## Baxx (24. November 2005)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> wenns danach geht fliegt hier jedes zweite Rad raus... (sorry, konnte es mir nicht verkneiffen)



Wo du Recht hast hast du Recht  . Leider fühlt sich dann auch gleich jeder "Betroffene" auf den Schlips getreten. In meinen Augen sollte es hier ausschließlich um die Optik gehen, also nicht um das minimalste Gewicht oder die beste CC-Funktionalität.


----------



## chri5 (24. November 2005)

Ich freue mich ueber jedes Rad, dass hier gepostet wird und schaue immer gerne hier rein! 
Mir ist es Puupsegal, ob das Marathonbikes oder CC-Bikes oder sonstwas sind.
Logisch passen hier kein Downhillmaschinen rein....
Von daher.....weiterposten und nicht unterkriegen lassen....


----------



## mrwulf (24. November 2005)

chri5 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich freue mich ueber jedes Rad, dass hier gepostet wird und schaue immer gerne hier rein!
> Mir ist es Puupsegal, ob das Marathonbikes oder CC-Bikes oder sonstwas sind.
> Logisch passen hier kein Downhillmaschinen rein....
> Von daher.....weiterposten und nicht unterkriegen lassen....




Dem kann ich uneingeschränkt zustimmen!!   
Ein wenig "Kontrast" schadet doch wohl nicht.  

Das Scott gefällt mir auch sehr gut, auch wenn ich mich meinen Vorrednern anschließen möchte und auch die X.O mit Marta Variante bevorzugen würde.


Grüße.....


----------



## phiro (24. November 2005)

@Chris29

das wäre auch meine Kombi gewesen, allerdings mit XO-GripShiftern 

@Meersau

sollte ja auch keine Kritik sein, nur ne Sache um es zu nem absoluten Traumbike für mich zu machen, aber sollst du ja so nicht unbedingt umsetzen
und wegen Gewicht hab ich des auch nicht gemeint, ist glaube nicht so der riesen Unterschied

Auch von mir noch die Frage, wie viel Kilo hats denn auf den Rippen?


----------



## 007ike (24. November 2005)

so, mein CC bike für 2006! Jetzt muss ich es nur noch schaffen an mehr cc Rennen wie 2005 mit zu fahren!


----------



## bikehumanumest (24. November 2005)

trailblaster schrieb:
			
		

> Nach dem Bild zu urteilen solltest du den vorderen Tune Spanner anders schließen, damit der sich nicht öffnet und oder in die Speichen gerät!



das geht bei den tune fast nicht anderst - es sei denn du machst sie auf die seite mit der scheibe... ich hab sie genauso ...nur nicht ganz waagrecht sondern etwas mehr nach oben,dann bleiben sie im falle eines "falles" an der gabel und nicht in den speichen hängen... 

joe


----------



## Einheimischer (24. November 2005)

@007ike

Super Teil hast du dir da zusammengestellt, finde den Aufbau sehr gelungen. Die Optik ist eh über jede Kritik erhaben. Prädikat: Waffenscheinpflichtig  

Grüße.

P.s.: sobald die Anmeldung für den EMC möglich ist, will ich deinen Namen auf der Liste sehen, Saarcup und Saisoneröffnung in Deidesheim ist ja sowieso Pflicht


----------



## Tante_Uschi (24. November 2005)

Tolles S-Works!


----------



## 007ike (24. November 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> @007ike
> 
> 
> P.s.: sobald die Anmeldung für den EMC möglich ist, will ich deinen Namen auf der Liste sehen, Saarcup und Saisoneröffnung in Deidesheim ist ja sowieso Pflicht


danke, danke 
ich befürchte da hast du recht!  
nur wie bringe ich das meinem Fräulein bei?  
Übrigens stimmt das Gesamtgewicht dieses mal genau mit dem errechneten Gewicht überein: 10050 g!
D.h. in der Sommerbereifung liegts unter 10 kg!  

Ach ja, noch ein paar Fotos mehr in meiner Gallerie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meersau (24. November 2005)

@ phiro und Co

Mein Scale wiegt etwa 9,5 kg 
je nach Reifenwahl ein bischen mehr oder weniger

Ist mir etwas schwer geraten. Kann allerdings nichts dafür. 
Die R Seven wiegt satte 1560g  und der Scale 20 Rahmen wiegt auch etwa 1150g in der Grösse L.   
Aber was solls federn und fahren tut sich das Teil super 

den Tune Schnellspanner kann ich auch auf der Scheibenseite montieren, 
so wie auf dem Bild stützt er sich auf dem Reboundknopf ab


----------



## rkersten (24. November 2005)

Meersau schrieb:
			
		

> .. der Scale 20 Rahmen wiegt auch etwa 1150g in der Grösse L.



Hallo Meersau ... mich würde mal interessieren was du für eine Schrittlänge hast ... Freundin von mir will sich im Dezember auch ein Scale 10 oder 20 zulegen, wir schwanken aber noch bei der Rahmengröße zwischen L und XL .. sie hat 88 cm Schrittlänge und ist 1,80m groß. Ich würd da ja eher zum L Rahmen tendieren XL ist meiner Meinung schon wieder zu groß. 

Danke ...


----------



## trailblaster (25. November 2005)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> das geht bei den tune fast nicht anderst - es sei denn du machst sie auf die seite mit der scheibe... ich hab sie genauso ...nur nicht ganz waagrecht sondern etwas mehr nach oben,dann bleiben sie im falle eines "falles" an der gabel und nicht in den speichen hängen...
> 
> joe



ich habe meine bei meiner kilo an der gabel nach oben zeigend abgestützt!
das s-works gefällt mir auch


----------



## phiro (25. November 2005)

Meersau schrieb:
			
		

> ... und der Scale 20 Rahmen wiegt auch etwa 1150g in der Grösse L.



hmm, das ist wirklich verdammt schwer   

mit den Teilen die dran sind isses doch schon schön leicht, und uneingeschränkt renntauglich, also was will man mehr


----------



## chri5 (25. November 2005)

Meersau schrieb:
			
		

> Scale 20 Rahmen wiegt auch etwa 1150g in der Grösse L.



Also gibt's wohl doch unterschiede in der Konstruktion des Rahmens ansich, denn ich dachte immer die waeren alle gleich, nur eben anders ausgestattet.
1150g ist aber doch immer noch ein sauberes Gewicht, da wuerd ich mich nicht beschweren.

Hab mir ein Klein Adroit in L gekauft, weil ich dachte Klein ist ja leicht, wiegt 1750g!   
Naja, $250 mit Gabel, Tretlager, Stuetze, Umwerfer und Vorbau, da will ich mal nicht meckern.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=163793&page=29&pp=25 
(weiter unten)


----------



## spezi light (25. November 2005)

also das Specialized finde ich auch äußerst lecker


----------



## *punisher* (25. November 2005)

So jetzt bin ich auch mal an der Reihe:










*Hier die Daten:*
Rahmen: NERO Revolution 47cm
Gabel: Manitou Skareb Super Lockout 100mm
Steuersatz: Ritchey WCS
Laufradsatz: VR:XT/Mavic XM317 - HR:XT/Mavix XM317
Reifen: Ritchey Z-Max
Vorbau: Ritchey Pro
Lenker: NERO Carbon Rizer
Sattelstütze: NERO Carbon 31.6mm
Sattel: NERO Carbon
Flaschenhalter: NERO Carbon
Bremsen: Shimano XT V-Brakes
Bremshebel: Shimano XT Dual Control
Schalthebel: Shimano XT Dual Control
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Kurbel: Shimano XT
Pedale: Wellgo
Ritzel: Shimano XT
Kette: Shimano XT


----------



## karstb (25. November 2005)

Das Nero ist hübsch, wenn auch - bis auf den Rahmen - absolut 0815.
Aber der Lenker scheint von einem anderen Bike in das Bild montiert zu sein. Das geht gar nicht. Weder optisch noch funktionell. Ein bisschen Überhöhunh tut schon gut. Riser an CC Hardtails kann ich auch nicht ausstehen


----------



## GlanDas (25. November 2005)

sieht irgendwie so aus als hättste das Rad mal durch den schnee gerollt und dann Fotographiert   
Sonst ein schicker Rahmen, wie der Vorredner schon sagt, rizer ist bischen breit und hässlich   
DC ist auch ein bischen zu imposant aber wems gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (25. November 2005)

Schliese mich an, dass Nero ist eigentlich schön - nur der Lenker ist wie 'ne Anhängerkupplung am Ferrari - sowas geht gar nicht!

Grüße.


----------



## Olllli (25. November 2005)

Mein Waldschrat:
















Waldschrat:

Rahmen: Irgendein Cube Rahmen
Gabel: Manitou Black 100mm
Steuersatz: Ritchey
Vorbau: Ritchey Pro blau
Lenker: Easton EA70
Griffe: Syntace Moto grau
Barends: Roox Litehorns blau
Schalthebel: Deore LX
Bremse: Hayes HFX9 Scheibe (203 vorne / 160 hinten)
Sattelstuetze: Ritchey Comp silber
Sattel: Flite blau
Umwerfer: Deore XT
Schaltwerk: Deore XTR
Naben: DT Onyx
Speichen: DT Comp
Felgen: Mavic XM 719
Reifen: Michelin XCR Dry
Innenlager: Deore XT
Kurbel: FSA Afterburner
Pedale: PD M-525

Schönen Gruß, Olllli


----------



## heitzer (25. November 2005)

Das Specialized S-WORKS sieht echt geil aus ! Aber ich find den das es in der Carbon Version noch besser aussieht !


----------



## dkiki (26. November 2005)

aalso, die lenker kombi am NERO gehört ja sowas von verboten. vorbau nach unten drehn und nen graden lenker dran, dann wärs   
dome


----------



## GlanDas (26. November 2005)

@Olllli
sehr geiles bike, vorallem mit dem Blau   
aber musst du es so dreckig machen


----------



## rkersten (26. November 2005)

@Olllli ... ja sieht sehr gut, find ich super wie du das Bike mit Blaub abgesetzt 
hast ... eine blaue Sattelstütze würd eventuell auch noch passen.

Aber wie KinG Fly schon geschrieben hat im sauberen Zustand könnte man ein 
bisschen mehr erkennen. Oder kannst du hier igendwas an meinen Rad erkennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olllli (26. November 2005)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> @Olllli ... ja sieht sehr gut, find ich super wie du das Bike mit Blaub abgesetzt
> hast ... eine blaue Sattelstütze würd eventuell auch noch passen.



Darum habe ich ja mal aufgeschrieben, was dran ist. Ich war gestern im Schnee unterwegs und hatte meine Kamera dabei um die schöne Schneelandschaft zu fotografieren. Dabei sind auch die Velo-Bilder entstanden.

Blaue Sattelstuetze wird schwierig. Die Beschichtung wird schwer halten. Habe auch noch keine gesehen in dem blau. Wird dann wahrscheinlich auch schwierig, dass es zum blau des Sattels passt.

Ich habe noch ein Bild in fast sauber gefunden:





Schönen Gruß, Olllli


----------



## rkersten (26. November 2005)

Olllli schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wird dann wahrscheinlich auch schwierig, dass es zum blau des Sattels passt.



Siehste das hab ich garnicht gesehen das der blau ist, wenn das so ist würd ich die Sattelstütze auch siber lassen.


----------



## Limit83 (26. November 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Schliese mich an, dass Nero ist eigentlich schön - nur der Lenker ist wie 'ne Anhängerkupplung am Ferrari - sowas geht gar nicht!
> 
> Grüße.


Auch wenn wir in Sachen Musik andere Geschmäcker haben  , muss ich mich in Sachen Bike dir voll und ganz anschließen! Der Lenker an so einem - meiner Meinung nach - edel-schönem Bike wie dem Nero    geht überhaupt nicht!!!   

@007ike: Der Roadmaster bei CC-Rennen, das wird mit dem heißen Teil wohl Pflicht für 2006!   

Gruß Limit!


----------



## the BRAIN (27. November 2005)

@007ike

wie schwer ist der rahmen?


----------



## Rammstein90 (27. November 2005)

Hallo,  na dann will ich hier auch mal mein CC vorstellen.


----------



## trailblaster (27. November 2005)

Rammstein90 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,  na dann will ich hier auch mal mein CC vorstellen.



Das Ding sieht eher wie nen Enduro aus!
Interessante Sattelstütze!


----------



## chris29 (27. November 2005)

@Rammstein90

Sieht für mich auch nicht aus wie eine CC- Feile, der Vorbau sieht relativ kurz und steil aus, was is das für ne Bomber? Und wiviel wiegt das Rad?
Nicht das es schei$$e aussieht, nur halt nicht wie ein CC- Bile.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (27. November 2005)

trailblaster schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ding sieht eher wie nen Enduro aus!
> Interessante Sattelstütze!



Stimmt, nach CrossCountry sieht es nicht wirklich aus.


----------



## dominique (27. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen

wie bekomme ich die Fotos in Originalgrösse vom Fotoalbum hier rein. in Miniaturformat ist es kein Problem doch da sieht man ja nichts.
Besten Dank


----------



## Einheimischer (27. November 2005)

dominique schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen
> 
> wie bekomme ich die Fotos in Originalgrösse vom Fotoalbum hier rein. in Miniaturformat ist es kein Problem doch da sieht man ja nichts.
> Besten Dank



So: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominique (27. November 2005)

]
Mein Rebel Carbon nach Umbau. Neu ist Rahmen,Fox 100 Rl und die Naben. Ab Dez gibts noch eine Schmolke Stütze. Gewicht jetzt 9.27 Kg mit Schmolke Stütze 9.19   Was sagen die Kritiker


----------



## daniel77 (27. November 2005)

..sehr nett, nur Spacerturm unterm Vorbau weg!
Die Kurbel gefällt mir extrem gut.


----------



## dominique (27. November 2005)

der Spacerturm wird so nicht bleiben werde ihn über den Winter noch kürzen.
Wer hat noch Ideen wie ich unter die 9 kg komme?


----------



## GlanDas (27. November 2005)

Das ist eine CC Pfeil     
einfach nur zum verlieben   
Sehr schöner aufbau


----------



## rkersten (27. November 2005)

Rammstein90 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,  na dann will ich hier auch mal mein CC vorstellen.



Sieht ja nicht schlecht aus .. aber unter CC Bike verstehe ich was anderes, wie trailblaster schon meinte das ist eher ein Enduro

@dominique ... sehr sehr schönes Bike!!!! MEGA  da gibts nichts zu meckern außer das die neuen Carbon Trigger von SRAM besser dran passen würde


----------



## dominique (27. November 2005)

Das mit den Triggern hast Du richtig erkannt. Optisch der Hammer. Doch Gewichtsmässig sinds auch wieder 50 gramm oder so  mal schauen wenn die schmolke Stütze dran ist, kann sein dass ich mich hinreissen lasse wenn ich die Dinger wieder in den Händen habe.


----------



## rkersten (27. November 2005)

@dominique ... und um deine Gewichtsfrage zu klären ... am Sattel und Kurbel, Kettenblätter könnt man noch was machen ... keine Ahnung was die FSA wiegt ... aber eine Truvativ Stylo würd auch gut aussehen ... und wenn du es richtig leicht haben möchtest (720g komplett) dann eine gibts momentan bei FRM die CU2 2x9 Integral eine MTB 2-Blatt-Integral-Kurbel (2005er Modell) zum reduzierten Preis von 369,- Euro an (anstatt 469,- Euro). Ich würd die Gold Works Serie nehmen passt sicher gut ans Bike. Ansonsten würd ich alles so lassen und Gewicht ist ja nicht alles halten muss es und optisch stimmen den Rest machen die Waden


----------



## dominique (27. November 2005)

leider hab ich die Mega exo kurbel nicht gewogen aber wie man so liest ist sie nicht gerade ein leichtgewicht. mit den Powerarms käme das Gewicht auch runter doch bin ich mir da nicht so sicher wegen der Funktion.


----------



## [email protected] (27. November 2005)

Tomac 98 special


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (27. November 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Tomac 98 special



tomac ist generell geil, leider passt die gabel nicht


----------



## chris29 (27. November 2005)

@dominique ... sehr sehr schönes Bike!!!! MEGA  da gibts nichts zu meckern außer das die neuen Carbon Trigger von SRAM besser dran passen würde[/QUOTE]
Das Bike ist richtig geil!!    
Hab mir aber auch aus Geldnot die Twist-Shifter zur X.O gekauft, da ich seit 1992 Rapidfire gefahren bin dachte ich  "das wird ne scheiß Umstellung" aber jetzt, einfach geil!! Ich würd nicht auf Trigger wechseln.


----------



## [email protected] (27. November 2005)

Was ist an einer Minute mit 100mm falsch?


----------



## GlanDas (27. November 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist an einer Minute mit 100mm falsch?



Ist nicht sehr CC-Haft


----------



## [email protected] (27. November 2005)

OK - bin aber mit 103kg auch nicht so CC-haft und habe deswegen die Minute statt Skareb und auch diverse andere Teile aus der Enduro-Sparte.


----------



## chri5 (27. November 2005)

Sehr schoenes Rad, sehr schoener Fernseher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominique (27. November 2005)

chri5 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schoenes Rad, sehr schoener Fernseher!



Du kannst den Fernseher kaufen dann kann ich mir nochmals ein Bike aufbauen, der Winter dauert ja noch.


----------



## Bassi.s (27. November 2005)

hi,
das storck ist absolut hammermäßig  
bis auf ein paar schon genannte kleinigkeiten einfach genial  
mfg bassi


----------



## trailblaster (27. November 2005)

@ dominique Das Rad gefällt mir echt gut   , 
bis auf die genannten Kleinigkeiten! Die Griffe von den 
Grip Shift passen aber nicht so. Da wäre ein Tuning mit
Titec Pork Rinds angebracht. Der Flaschenhalter bringt 
auch ein paar unnütze Gramm und der Sattel auch. Nur
muss man ja auch noch drauf sitzen können. Unter 9 Kilo
ist nicht ganz so einfach, da du ja schon recht leichte Parts 
dran hast und alles weitere viel Geld kosten wird. Mein Tip 
wäre da eine andere Gabel! Mit einer GA Kilo müsste die 9 
Kilo Marke zu knacken sein. Die Gabel ist halt voll die Glaubensfrage,
aber ich bin überzeugt von ihr!

Das Tomac ist auch schick! Nur was machen DX Plattformpedale an 
einem CC-Bike und andererseits ist ein SLR dran? Das passt für mich 
nicht so ganz!


----------



## Stolle (27. November 2005)

dominique schrieb:
			
		

> der Spacerturm wird so nicht bleiben werde ihn über den Winter noch kürzen.
> Wer hat noch Ideen wie ich unter die 9 kg komme?



Sehr schönes Bike!

Mach mal leichtere Griffe und SL-Scheiben für die Marta hin. Mit einer XTR Kurbel wärst Du schon unter 9 kg. Außerdem gehört an so ein Bike einfach ein Carbon-Flaschenhalter hin.


----------



## trailblaster (27. November 2005)

@ stolle Ne XTR Kurbel passt nu wirklich nich an das Bike!


----------



## dominique (27. November 2005)

Die Griffe kann ich auswechseln ok. Der Bidon Halter ist ein King und in seiner Funktion nicht zu topen und mit 27 g auch nicht schwer. Die Fox bleibt dran habe von der Terra Logic auf die RL gewechselt und in der Funktion ebenfalls spitze .
Gruss Dominique


----------



## trailblaster (27. November 2005)

dominique schrieb:
			
		

> Die Griffe kann ich auswechseln ok. Der Bidon Halter ist ein King und in seiner Funktion nicht zu topen und mit 27 g auch nicht schwer. Die Fox bleibt dran habe von der Terra Logic auf die RL gewechselt und in der Funktion ebenfalls spitze .
> Gruss Dominique



Die Fox ist aber definitiv zu schwer!


----------



## dominique (27. November 2005)

Stolle schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schönes Bike!
> 
> Mach mal leichtere Griffe und SL-Scheiben für die Marta hin. Mit einer XTR Kurbel wärst Du schon unter 9 kg. Außerdem gehört an so ein Bike einfach ein Carbon-Flaschenhalter hin.



nein, eine XTR Kurbel kommt nicht in Frage. Aber über die Kurbel kann man diskutieren doch es muss eine Karbon Kurbel sein.
Gruss Dominique


----------



## dominique (27. November 2005)

trailblaster schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fox ist aber definitiv zu schwer!



ja ich weiss,dass sie (zu) schwer ist aber da geht die Funktion vor

Gruss Dominique


----------



## Björni (27. November 2005)

@dominique: ich kann mich meinen vorrednern nur anschließen! Ist echt nen hammer-Teil.
Hier nun das meinige...







....
Technische Daten
Rahmen: Ghost RT Scandium
Dämpfer: DT HVR 200
Gabel:	Manitou Scareb Platinum SPV
Steuersatz: Ritchey WCS Logic
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS 110mm
Lenker: Ritchey WCS 500mm
Griffe: Ritchey WCS
Sattelstütze: Ritchey WCS
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite TT
Bremsen: Avid Single Digit SD 7
Kurbel: Shimano XT
Pedale: Shimano XTR
Schalthebel: Shimano XT Rapidfire
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR
Umwerfer Shimano XT
Kette: Shimano HG 93
Ritzel: Shimano Ultegra 12-27
Laufräder: Hügi 240 + Mavic 517
Schnellspanner: Shimano XT
Reifen: Michelin Comp S Light
Schläuche: Michelin Comp
Flachenhalter: Elite 
Züge: Shimano


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (27. November 2005)

sieht gut aus aber:
wo ist der tacho?
wieso hast du lila schlatröllchen?
der Elite ist zu schwer   

Sonst ein sehr solides Bike was sicher sehr viel spaß macht


----------



## dominique (27. November 2005)

Das Ghost gefällt mir, nur die grünen Michelin trüben das schöne Bild. Wo setzt Du das Bike ein?

Gruss Dominique


----------



## *punisher* (27. November 2005)

Respekt, Respekt, an Kritik mangelt es hier ja nicht gerade!!!

Was so ein Lenker nicht alles auslösen kann...

*Da bin ich ja froh, dass ich vor dem Fotografieren den Gepäckträger abmontiert habe!*


----------



## Don Trailo (28. November 2005)

dominique schrieb:
			
		

> ja ich weiss,dass sie (zu) schwer ist aber da geht die Funktion vor
> 
> Gruss Dominique


@Dominique
so muss ne vernüftige einstellung sein


----------



## Einheimischer (28. November 2005)

*punisher* schrieb:
			
		

> Respekt, Respekt, an Kritik mangelt es hier ja nicht gerade!!!
> 
> Was so ein Lenker nicht alles auslösen kann...
> 
> *Da bin ich ja froh, dass ich vor dem Fotografieren den Gepäckträger abmontiert habe!*



Den hättest du mal besser drangelassen, zusammen mit DEM Lenker hätte es ein harmonischeres Bild ergeben als ohne   

Grüße.


----------



## Bassi.s (28. November 2005)

dominique schrieb:
			
		

> nein, eine XTR Kurbel kommt nicht in Frage. Aber über die Kurbel kann man diskutieren doch es muss eine Karbon Kurbel sein.
> Gruss Dominique



du fährst ein storck und willst ne carbon-kurbel. da gibts nur eine lösung, power arms  
mfg bassi


----------



## Rammstein90 (28. November 2005)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> @Rammstein90
> 
> Sieht für mich auch nicht aus wie eine CC- Feile, der Vorbau sieht relativ kurz und steil aus, was is das für ne Bomber? Und wiviel wiegt das Rad?
> Nicht das es schei$$e aussieht, nur halt nicht wie ein CC- Bile.



die Gabel ist ne´Marzocchi Marathon S 105 mm, und das gesamte IntenseTeil wiegt 10,8 Kg


----------



## xcbiker88 (28. November 2005)

dominique schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Rebel Carbon nach Umbau. Neu ist Rahmen,Fox 100 Rl und die Naben. Ab Dez gibts noch eine Schmolke Stütze. Gewicht jetzt 9.27 Kg mit Schmolke Stütze 9.19   Was sagen die Kritiker


Erst mal    echt !!!
Was isn das fürn Flaschenhalter, sieht ziemlich leicht aus oder ?
Übrigends bei den Griffen kannst du auch noch was an Gewicht sparen !


----------



## dominique (28. November 2005)

Der Flaschenhalter ist ein King 27 Gramm (Titan) edel und Zeitlos und top in der Funktion

Gruss Dominique


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominique (28. November 2005)

Bassi.s schrieb:
			
		

> du fährst ein storck und willst ne carbon-kurbel. da gibts nur eine lösung, power arms
> mfg bassi



Ja ich weiss sehen Ultra Geil aus doch was mich noch davor abhält sie zu kaufen  ist der schlechte Ruf der Powerarms.

Gruss Dominique


----------



## dominique (28. November 2005)

Don Trailo schrieb:
			
		

> @Dominique
> so muss ne vernüftige einstellung sein



Gruss von St.Gallen nach St.Gallen


----------



## Bassi.s (28. November 2005)

@dominique
was sind das eigentlich für laufräder? notubes felgen wenn ich richtig sehe, aber mit was noch?
mfg bassi


----------



## bugmtb (28. November 2005)

Mein 2006er Bike.
Geplante Änderungen:
Statt der Manitou  eine SID Team mit Poploc (fix)
Statt LX Teile Sram X.0 , Magura Marta SL
und Ritchey WCS Kurbel, Sattelstütze ,Vorbau und Lenker

Bin über jeden Vorschlag/Kritik dankbar !!!   
Schöne Grüße


----------



## dominique (28. November 2005)

Bassi.s schrieb:
			
		

> @dominique
> was sind das eigentlich für laufräder? notubes felgen wenn ich richtig sehe, aber mit was noch?
> mfg bassi




Notubes Felge, Speichen Sapin CX-Ray, Naben King Kong

Gruss Dominique


----------



## chris29 (28. November 2005)

Das Scale 40 sieht recht geil aus, ein echter Blickfang mit den Felgen und der schwarz/weißen Farbe  
Aber anstatt der Richey Kurbel würd ich eine XTR dran schrauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bassi.s (28. November 2005)

dominique schrieb:
			
		

> Notubes Felge, Speichen Sapin CX-Ray, Naben King Kong
> 
> Gruss Dominique



das wollt ich hören  

ein blickfang ist das scale auf jeden fall. macht optisch wirklich was her. ob das jetzt sinnvoll aufgebaut ist darüber kann man sich denk ich streiten.
mfg bassi


----------



## chri5 (28. November 2005)

dominique schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst den Fernseher kaufen dann kann ich mir nochmals ein Bike aufbauen, der Winter dauert ja noch.



Dann kauf ich das Storck und Du Dir nen 2ten Fernseher fuers Schlafzimmer!
Im Winter ist im Bett am schoensten....


----------



## chris29 (28. November 2005)

Naja, über sinn- und unsinnige Aufbauten kann man immer streiten. Ich woege ja auch 80-83 Kg und fahr ne Martha mit SL Rotor, viele sagen da auch "ich sollte ne andere Bremse nehmen" ich komme damit aber gut klar...
Eines ist aber mal sicher, die hier gezeigten Bikes sind zu 95% echt geil


----------



## dominique (28. November 2005)

chri5 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kauf ich das Storck und Du Dir nen 2ten Fernseher fuers Schlafzimmer!
> Im Winter ist im Bett am schoensten....



wo Du Recht hast hast Du Recht


----------



## mrwulf (28. November 2005)

Rammstein90 schrieb:
			
		

> die Gabel ist ne´Marzocchi Marathon S 105 mm, und das gesamte IntenseTeil wiegt 10,8 Kg




10,8 kg!!

Und wovon träumst du nachts? 
Der Bock wiegt mind. 12kg, eher würde ich es auf 12.5 kg schätzen.

Aber bequem sieht´s aus schon aus:


----------



## Clemens (28. November 2005)

Gerade fertig: Mein Fully für 2006,

RM Element (Limited Edition West Point) 18 Zoll, Fox Float 100 RLT, Marta SL Disk, Hügi 240s, DT 4.1d, DT Comp, Conti Supersonic Schläuche, Reifen Michelin Comp S Light, SRAM X.O mit GripShift, Thomson Stütze, Flite TT, Jagwire Züge, Eggbeater S, Ritchey WCS Vorbau, Rizer und Griffe, XT Kurbel + Umwerfer, Tune Schnellspanner.

Nicht gerade Leichtbau mit 10.94 kg (incl. Tacho). 

Hab die Digi erst seit 2 Stunden - war der erste Versuch, bessere Bilder gibts (hoffentlich) demnächst  







Wenns Pic bei euch auch nicht größer wird - ist bei mir unter Fotos zu finden.


----------



## GlanDas (28. November 2005)

bis auf den wau wau nicht schlecht


----------



## Beach90 (28. November 2005)

ist doch en nettes radl , ist doch alles dran was man braucht   
also mir gefällt´s


----------



## checky (29. November 2005)

bugmtb schrieb:
			
		

> Mein 2006er Bike.
> Geplante Änderungen:
> Statt der Manitou  eine SID Team mit Poploc (fix)
> Statt LX Teile Sram X.0 , Magura Marta SL
> ...



WOW, sehr schönes Bike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ich hätte da vielleicht noch Anregungen für ein schön aufgebautes Scale40:






( sorry, konnte nicht widerstehen )


----------



## #easy# (29. November 2005)

Hi,

nach solch schönen Bike's   ist es natürlich schwer zu Kontern  aber ich werde mich nach dem Umbau der Herrausforderung stellen.

Storck Adrenalin Team ca. 11,96kg (natürlich mit Kette und Schaltwerk)  

easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (29. November 2005)

Bis auf die Vorbau- Partie finde ich es sehr gelungen, auch die Farbe gefällt. Aber beim Lenker etc. muss jeder selber wissen, was ihm passt.


----------



## #easy# (29. November 2005)

mete schrieb:
			
		

> Bis auf die Vorbau- Partie finde ich es sehr gelungen, auch die Farbe gefällt. Aber beim Lenker etc. muss jeder selber wissen, was ihm passt.




meinst du die Spacer????? Tja, werde dieses Jahr so noch fahren( hatte einen Bandscheibenvorfall und bevorzuge im moment noch eine etwas aufrechtere Sitzposition).

gruß
easy


----------



## bugmtb (29. November 2005)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> WOW, sehr schönes Bike
> 
> Ich hätte da vielleicht noch Anregungen für ein schön aufgebautes Scale40:
> 
> ...



Danke   Hab dein's eh als "Vorbild" genommen


----------



## 007 (29. November 2005)

Shimano XT Scheibenbremsen würd ich austauschen. Sonst sehr schön.
Xentis, man die sind doch unbezahlbar!


----------



## trailblaster (29. November 2005)

yeah weiß ist total im trend!
jedenfalls für mich...
die scale gefallen mir sehr gut.
ein weißer sattel wäre doch noch was.


----------



## Baxx (29. November 2005)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte da vielleicht noch Anregungen für ein schön aufgebautes Scale40:
> [...]
> ( sorry, konnte nicht widerstehen )



Dumme Frage: Was sind das für Felgen?


----------



## jsweet (29. November 2005)

Xentis...

hätte ich auch gerne, aber auf´m Rennrad!

http://www.xentis.net/


----------



## Baxx (29. November 2005)

jsweet schrieb:
			
		

> Xentis...
> 
> hätte ich auch gerne, aber auf´m Rennrad!
> 
> http://www.xentis.net/



Nene, ich mein die am Scale vom Checky! 
Die Xentis sind nicht so mein Fall.


----------



## checky (30. November 2005)

Meine Felgen am Scott sind Ritchey OCR. 
Von Sun gab es auch mal ne weisse XC Felge, weiß aber nicht ob man die noch bekommt (ebenso wie die Ritchey).

Mein Sattel ist (oder besser "war" weiß) 






ist leider kein durchgefärbtes Leder & deswegen an den Kanten leicht abgeschubbelt (ist ein SLR der von nem Freund so bezogen wurde).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailblaster (30. November 2005)

ah ok das der sattel weiß ist konnte man nicht so erkennen.
aber die detailaufnahme ist ja echt krass
was kostet sowas normalerweise?


----------



## jaygee (30. November 2005)

Ich habe noch welche von den weißen Ritchey Felgen zu verkaufen...


----------



## Lowrider (30. November 2005)

definitiv fertig nach 2 jahren bauzeit


----------



## trailblaster (30. November 2005)

sehr schick die farbe gefällt mir!
und jetzt natürlich:
was wiegts?


----------



## IGGY (1. Dezember 2005)

Kann man den Scott Scale 40 Rahmen auch einzeln irgendwo kaufen? Wenn ja! Wo? Wie schwer? Wie teuer?


----------



## chris29 (1. Dezember 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man den Scott Scale 40 Rahmen auch einzeln irgendwo kaufen? Wenn ja! Wo? Wie schwer? Wie teuer?



Meines Wissens kann man nur die Top- Rahmen (Scale 10 oder LTD.) einzeln kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checky (1. Dezember 2005)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> Meines Wissens kann man nur die Top- Rahmen (Scale 10 oder LTD.) einzeln kaufen.


Nein, ich habe auch nur den Rahmen meines Scale40 gekauft. Wird Dir jeder Scott Händler besorgen können. Leicht ist der Rahmen allerdings nicht: meiner wiegt in "L" über 1650g, genau weiß ich es aber auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Lowrider (1. Dezember 2005)

trailblaster schrieb:
			
		

> sehr schick die farbe gefällt mir!
> und jetzt natürlich:
> was wiegts?



8,8kg mit pedale   

steel is real


----------



## chris29 (1. Dezember 2005)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, ich habe auch nur den Rahmen meines Scale40 gekauft. Wird Dir jeder Scott Händler besorgen können. Leicht ist der Rahmen allerdings nicht: meiner wiegt in "L" über 1650g, genau weiß ich es aber auch nicht mehr.


Das wusste ich nicht, wie teuer ist der?


----------



## xc-mtb (1. Dezember 2005)

Herzallerliebst das KONA,

immer wieder schön.

Hast du den Rahmen neu bekommen? Warum die lange Bauzeit?
Hat sich aber gelohnt, wie fährt es sich denn?
Habe selbst noch ein 96 Marin Team, ein unvergleichliches Fahrgefühl muß ich sagen. Ganz anders als das Nicolai; das heißt jedoch nicht besser oder schlechter!

CUIP

Matze


----------



## speeddisko (2. Dezember 2005)

@Chris: Scott Scale 40 Frame (2006er Modell) bei bikx.de für 599 Euro. War das erste, was ich über Googel gefunden habe. 

Ajo: Wollte auch unbedingt einen Scalerahmen. Aufgrund der Farbgebung entschied ich mich für den Sale 60 (nicht lachen, ich weiss... "Lowend-Scale"). Fündig wurde ich letztendlich bei der E-Bucht. Gezahlt habe ich für den neuwertigen Rahmen knappe 150 Ocken...


----------



## Giant_Team (2. Dezember 2005)

Erst wieder umgebaut:


----------



## chris29 (3. Dezember 2005)

Hier meins nach dem Umbau:
Das ist neu:
Lenker: Easton EC70 580mm
Shifter:Sram X.O
Griffe: ODI Rouge kurz
Schaltwerk: Sram X.O
Kette: war erst Sram PC99 Hollowpin, nach Kettenriss wieder Shimano CN- 7701 (XTR/Dura Ace)

1:





2:


----------



## mauntenbeiker (3. Dezember 2005)

fototechnisch etwas "unglücklich"...

goldener poplock-hebel und weißer kabelbinder...

...also ich weiß net....


----------



## chris29 (3. Dezember 2005)

mauntenbeiker schrieb:
			
		

> fototechnisch etwas "unglücklich"...
> 
> goldener poplock-hebel und weißer kabelbinder...
> 
> ...also ich weiß net....


Hier wird ja auch nicht das fotographische Können bewertet  
Der "Pop Lock hebel" ist das IT (Federwegsverstellung) meiner Skareb.
Naja, und der weiße KB ist halt vorrübergehend dran, bis ich mal schwarze finde, für nullo versteht sich, weil Geld dafür ausgeben werd ich nicht....


----------



## Toni172 (3. Dezember 2005)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, und der weiße KB ist halt vorrübergehend dran, bis ich mal schwarze finde, für nullo versteht sich, weil Geld dafür ausgeben werd ich nicht....



Eieieie......  tausende von Euros in ein geiles Bike stecken und dann scheiterts an den 99 Cent für die schwarzen Kabelbinder.  

Die gibt es im Baumarkt, oder bei Obi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (3. Dezember 2005)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier wird ja auch nicht das fotographische Können bewertet
> Der "Pop Lock hebel" ist das IT (Federwegsverstellung) meiner Skareb.
> Naja, und der weiße KB ist halt vorrübergehend dran, bis ich mal schwarze finde, für nullo versteht sich, weil Geld dafür ausgeben werd ich nicht....



Ich würde die Originalaussenhülle des IT-Hebels gegen eine Schwarze Schalt- oder Bremsaussenhülle tauschen und entsprechend kürzen - spart Gewicht und sieht besser aus - funktioniert auch einwandfrei, habs selbst auch so gemacht.
Ansonsten schönes Bike, wenn auch nicht optimal in Szene gesetzt  

Grüße.


----------



## chris29 (3. Dezember 2005)

okay, überredet, werde mir hete schwarze KB holen...


----------



## [email protected]!t (4. Dezember 2005)

fast nicht sichtbar , eine investition von immerhin fast ein einen fünftel des bisherigen werts, eröffnet einem neue bike-welten !


----------



## lelebebbel (4. Dezember 2005)

Wenn ich die Investition richtig identifiziert habe, dann hättest du sie für dieses Foto vielleicht lieber aktivieren und neben die Kamera stellen sollen


----------



## [email protected]!t (4. Dezember 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich die Investition richtig identifiziert habe, dann hättest du sie für dieses Foto vielleicht lieber aktivieren und neben die Kamera stellen sollen



kann ich ja mal machen, passt dann aber nicht mehr hier rein


----------



## chris29 (4. Dezember 2005)

Besser so???
#1
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/neufron1.JPG
#2
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/neugesamt2.JPG

Habs extra noch geputzt....


----------



## chri5 (4. Dezember 2005)

Renn Maus schrieb:
			
		

>



Das Rotwild ist eine schoene Rennfeile!


----------



## Hugo (4. Dezember 2005)

chri5 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Rotwild ist eine schoene Rennfeile!



du weisst schon dass rennmaus das bild vor 3 jahrn oder so gepostet hat und dass es das bike in der konstellation nicht mehr gibt?!
wo treibt sich maus eigentlich rum?


----------



## chri5 (5. Dezember 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> du weisst schon dass rennmaus das bild vor 3 jahrn oder so gepostet hat und dass es das bike in der konstellation nicht mehr gibt?!
> wo treibt sich maus eigentlich rum?



Nee, wusste ich nicht, da war ich noch nicht hier.
Rotwild ist aber schoen, Jochens ist auch ein Knueller!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olafcm (5. Dezember 2005)

chri5 schrieb:
			
		

> Rotwild ist aber schoen, Jochens ist auch ein Knueller!



wo wurde das denn schonmal gepostet?


----------



## #easy# (6. Dezember 2005)

habe das "grün" voll durchgezogen (Gabel)   

easy


----------



## Einheimischer (6. Dezember 2005)

#easy# schrieb:
			
		

> habe das "grün" voll durchgezogen (Gabel)
> 
> easy



Quakt das?

Grüße


----------



## #easy# (6. Dezember 2005)

wenn man schön leise ist  kann man den Frosch hören


----------



## Schrommski (6. Dezember 2005)

#easy# schrieb:
			
		

> habe das "grün" voll durchgezogen (Gabel)
> 
> easy




Dein Radl ist sicherlich schön durchdacht aufgebaut und auch farblich abgestimmt.......aber mir persönlich gefällts überhaupt nicht.  

Aber die Hauptsache ist ja, das es dr gefällt.


----------



## Clemens (6. Dezember 2005)

Schneller Übergang von grün zu blau: 

Mein 2006er Rocky Mountain Element Limited Edition 'West Point'. Habs zwar bereits vor kurzer Zeit schon mal vorgestellt, aber da waren die Pic noch ziemlich mies bis grauenvoll. Nochmal die Ausstattung:

- Fox Float 100RLT
- Fox RP3 Dämpfer
- Acros AH06 Steuersatz
- Magura Marta SL
- Hügi 240s, DT 4.1d mit DT Comp, Michelin Comp S Light
- SRAM X.O mit GripShift (taugen mir besser als die Trigger)
- XT Kurbel Hollowtec II, XT Umwerfer, XT Ritzelpacket 11-34, XT Kette 
- Eggbeater SL
- Tune Spanner
- Thomson Stütze 27.2 400mm, Sattel Flite TT
- Ritchey 105mm WCS Vorbau, WCS Rizer 
- Jagwire Züge

... ergibt komplett (18 Zoll Frame) mit Tacho 10.94 kg.  








und hier in gross: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/204031/cat/500/ppuser/1883


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tante_Uschi (6. Dezember 2005)

Clemens schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Mein 2006er Rocky Mountain Element Limited Edition 'West Point'. ...


Schön!   

Mir würden dunkle Kurbeln an dem Bike besser gefallen, vielleicht schwarze Race Face oder XTR. Funktionell gibt's natürlich gegen die XT nichts einzuwenden, aber an dem tollen Radl wirken sie fast schon etwas gewöhnlich.


----------



## chris29 (6. Dezember 2005)

*Holger* schrieb:
			
		

> Schön!
> 
> Mir würden dunkle Kurbeln an dem Bike besser gefallen, vielleicht schwarze Race Face oder XTR. Funktionell gibt's natürlich gegen die XT nichts einzuwenden, aber an dem tollen Radl wirken sie fast schon etwas gewöhnlich.



Und der Lenker passt nicht, finde da gehört ein gerader Lenker dran, aber sonst


----------



## Toni172 (6. Dezember 2005)

Clemens schrieb:
			
		

> ... ergibt komplett (18 Zoll Frame) mit Tacho 10.94 kg.



laut Waage oder Teile von WW ???????

Was wiegt denn der Rahmen mit Dämpfer ????


Ach so, .........   sehr geiles Bike hast Du da.


----------



## trailblaster (6. Dezember 2005)

jepp, das rocky ist deluxe   
ich würde dir eine truvativ stylo sl empfehlen für den optischen faktor
der lenker ist halt ne sache der sitzposition...


----------



## Clemens (6. Dezember 2005)

Toni172 schrieb:
			
		

> laut Waage oder Teile von WW ???????
> 
> Was wiegt denn der Rahmen mit Dämpfer ????



Gewicht ist laut Tune (Kern) Waage. Der Frameset hat exakt 2537 Gramm incl. Dämpfer - nicht unbedingt ein Topframe für Gewichtsfetischisten.

Lenker und Vorbau sind noch nicht die endgültige Lösung, ich werde es erstmal mit dem Rizer probieren, da das Rocky für die längeren Distanzen genutzt werden soll. Umgerüstet ist das Ding ruck zuck, zumal die entsprechenden Parts (EASTON EA70 Vorbau, Flatbar und Tunehörnchen) im Keller rumliegen. 

Bei der Kurbel bin ich mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig, dunkel passt optisch wahrscheinlich gut, passen würden auch Carbonkurbeln (Sitzstreben sind Carbon), aber die XT funktioniert mir einfach zu gut.


----------



## *adrenalin* (6. Dezember 2005)

Clemens schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Kurbel bin ich mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig, dunkel passt optisch wahrscheinlich gut, passen würden auch Carbonkurbeln (Sitzstreben sind Carbon), aber die XT funktioniert mir einfach zu gut.



clemens, da bist du ja auch beratungsresistent   

diese argument mußtest du dir bisher bei jedem deiner bikes anhören (adrenalin, grossmann, epic) und trotzdem bleibst du bei xt - irgendwie nötigt mir das respekt ab.


----------



## Hugo (6. Dezember 2005)

chri5 schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, wusste ich nicht, da war ich noch nicht hier.
> Rotwild ist aber schoen, Jochens ist auch ein Knueller!



meins schon gesehn?


----------



## chri5 (7. Dezember 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> meins schon gesehn?



Jetzt ja! In Deinem Fotoalbum! Heisst der smiley, dass Jochens ehemals Deins war!?


----------



## Hugo (7. Dezember 2005)

chri5 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ja! In Deinem Fotoalbum! Heisst der smiley, dass Jochens ehemals Deins war!?



nene, meins is immer noch meins und wirds so lange bleiben bis uns höhere gewalt trennt...also einer von uns beiden stirbt.
hab jochen aber bei der entscheidung bezügl. rotwild ein wenig geholfen  

genug offtopic gequatscht...will wieder räder sehn
btw. das rocky ist fast perfekt....die farbe is cool, der aufbau fast optimal, aber da kommen meine rizer und fox-abneigung wieder auf ihre kosten

aber kurbel unbedingt was farbiges


----------



## namelessRider (7. Dezember 2005)

So,
nach ca.3monatiger Forumsabstinenz, Trainingsfäulnis und Bastelpause hab ich mich am WE mal dranbegeben, ein Zeichen gegen den Augenkrebs zu setzen.
Nach dem die Teile seit September hier rumlagen, wurden sie nun zu einem echten Erlkönig zusammengesetzt.  
Die kleinen Unfertigkeiten (Endkappen, etc) werden noch behoben. und dann gibts hoffentlich auch bald bessere Fotos ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## namelessRider (7. Dezember 2005)

Und damit keiner meint das Bike wäre farblos ...


----------



## Hugo (7. Dezember 2005)

dreh ma den lenker gerade, ansonsten...tres chique


----------



## checky (7. Dezember 2005)

schick schick 
aber die Cantischellen gehören anner Pace andersherum  (oder passt des nicht ? )


----------



## namelessRider (7. Dezember 2005)

Erstmal danke für die Blumen  .

Zur Kritik:


			
				Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> dreh ma den lenker gerade


- nee, nee, das passt schon. Lenkerenden müsssen bei mir immer leicht nach hinten ansteigen. Mag komisch aussehen, fühlt sich aber besser an.



			
				checky schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber die Cantischellen gehören anner Pace andersherum ...


- meinte ich auch, aber da in der Anleitung nichts derartiges steht, hab ichs jetzt mal so gemacht. Gibts denn 'nen Grund für die rückseitige Montage?


----------



## Baxx (7. Dezember 2005)

namelessRider schrieb:
			
		

> - meinte ich auch, aber da in der Anleitung nichts derartiges steht, hab ichs jetzt mal so gemacht. Gibts denn 'nen Grund für die rückseitige Montage?



Geringere Belastung der Gabel, meine ich zu wissen.


----------



## damista (7. Dezember 2005)

so... bitte schön. bin mal so frei und stelle meinen liebling hier rein. Pedale und Kurbel entsprechen natürlich nicht mehr dem aktuellen stand.
Da ich ja nun kein Renn-Pilot bin hab ich´s dementsprechend eher nach dem Motto "form follows function" aufgebaut. Da - wie man vielleicht erkennt - das Bild im Einsatz einstanden ist hatte ich auch keinerlei Zeit, was für´s foto einzustellen - umzuposen.
Für´s nächste Jahr ist dann noch der Austausch der Laufräder geplant und wahrscheinlich der Umstieg auf Disc. Ein gelber Flite, Schaltwerk ( was hier eh keiner erkennt) und so paar Kleinigkeiten sind auch noch geplant. 
Aussagekräftigere und aktuellere Bilder werden mit Sicherheit noch nachgereicht.

Da bin ich ja nun mal gespannt, was hier dazu geschrieben wird....


----------



## trailblaster (8. Dezember 2005)

Also der Rahmen des Schwinns gefällt mir sehr gut!   
Da hätte ich schon gerne mal ein sauberes Foto von.
Die Basis lässt sich schon mal sehen, über die Pedale
verliere ich jetzt mal kein weiteres Wort...


----------



## damista (8. Dezember 2005)

trailblaster schrieb:
			
		

> Also der Rahmen des Schwinns gefällt mir sehr gut!
> Da hätte ich schon gerne mal ein sauberes Foto von.
> Die Basis lässt sich schon mal sehen, über die Pedale
> verliere ich jetzt mal kein weiteres Wort...



Erstmal ein "Danke" zum Rahmen

Die Pedale sind ja mittlerweile auch andere - Shimanos PD-M 424.Aber was will man machen, wenn man fahren will, jedoch keine ordentlich funktionellen Pedale außer der dort montierten zur Hand hat  ???  Kurbel jetzt ne XT HollowtechII- demnach hat sich also die Gesamtoptik nicht stark verändert. achja.. momentan gibt´s für die Dunkelfahrten noch ein Beleuchtungsupgrade   .
Ein sauberes Bild vom Rahmen, bzw, ein/mehrere überhaupt qualitativ hochwertigere Bilder kommen noch. Da kann man dann evt. auch noch die Nokon-Bremszüge, den FSA XC 115 Vorbau, evt auch mal die Einspeichung und was auch immer noch erkennen.
Ansonsten weiterhin mal so grobe Meinungen .. ich kann da ja selbst rausfischen, was ich umsetzen werde - bzw. was für mich Sinn hat.


----------



## Hugo (8. Dezember 2005)

Baxx schrieb:
			
		

> Geringere Belastung der Gabel, meine ich zu wissen.



ich mein zu wissen dass du dich da vertust  
der gabel isses wurscht, und bei der federgabel isses auch n bischen besser weil die bremse in die gabel gedrückt wird und nicht abgezogen beim bremsen, aber bei der RC31 könnts mit der zugführung n bischen knapp werden beim einlenken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (8. Dezember 2005)

@ damista: 
bei deinen pedalen bekomm ich angst


----------



## Maze1001 (8. Dezember 2005)

es hat ja noch niemand den rizer und die spacer bemängelt 
das radio im auto passt auch nich so ganz


----------



## Lord Helmchen (8. Dezember 2005)

so, an dieser Stelle bemängle ich den ach so bösen Riserbar, die tödlich bösen Spacer und mach mich erstmal über die wurzelspeichung lustig, die ghört nämlich doch verboten 

und irgendwie wirkt das Schwinn mit dem Lenkwinkel so choppermäßig, aber eventuell guck ich nur schief.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## damista (9. Dezember 2005)

hehe..
also gut.. zu dn pedalen hab ich mich ja schon umfassend geäußert.
den rizer lass ich auch dran. auf grund dessen, dass ich auch öfter mal ne tour fahre, ist er einfach nur arschbequem. und bei einigen schwierigeren abfahrten lässt sich das bike auch meines erachtens besser ausbalancieren. bin jedoch schon länger am überlegen, ob ich mir noch einen flatbar zulege, wenn´s mal wieder anspruchsvoller wird ( berg hoch)... und ich das bike gegen den hang drücken muss!!! auf grund dessen wird der spacerturm auch noch etwas reduziert. 
der lenkwinkel ist in diesem fall wirklich etwas abnormal "ausgegelichen", da ich dirket davor noch bergab gedüst bin, und die gabel vorher auf´s maximal ausgefahren habe.... im normal fall lass ich sie bei 80mm stehen. auf dem Bild liegen aber 108mm Federweg an. Das Bild ist übrigens am Fuß der Augustusburg entstanden.... Die Speichen finde ich so perfekt!!! wenn sich der Bikeladen dabei nicht zu dusselig anstellt, hat man mit abstand die stabilstenlaufräder überhaupt. steht schon jetzt fest, dass die nächsten Laufräder wieder genauso gespeicht werden sollen.

Noch kurz was zum Radio   stimmt.. optisch passt das nicht wirklich, mittlerweile gibt´s das auch in schwarz, was mir bei weitem besser gefällt. da ich aber von der Leistung voll zu frieden bin, bleibts drin!!!

also... weiteres??!!


----------



## Northern lite (9. Dezember 2005)

@damista   

wenn Du flexibel bleiben möchtest (und den Anschein hat es), würde ich Dir zum Syntace VRO raten...


----------



## heitzer (9. Dezember 2005)

Meine CC-Feile für den Winter . Kinesis-Rahmen 


100% Fahrspaß (auch mit R-Ralph) 
100% Antistress
100% Fahrtechniktraining
100% Vortrieb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (9. Dezember 2005)

heitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Meine CC-Feile für den Winter . Kinesis-Rahmen
> 
> 
> 100% Fahrspaß (auch mit R-Ralph)
> ...



Dann mach mal das Bild noch 100% größer, dann sieht man auch was  

Edit: ja so ist's schön, für ein "Winterbike" sehr schick - allerdings könnt ich nie und nimmer mit RR's im Winter zurechtkommen  

Grüße.


----------



## GlanDas (9. Dezember 2005)

Nach einem Kunstwerk sieht mir das nicht aus


----------



## heitzer (10. Dezember 2005)

Da find ich meins aber schöner als das Silber-blaue !!


----------



## heitzer (10. Dezember 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> allerdings könnt ich nie und nimmer mit RR's im Winter zurechtkommen
> 
> Grüße.




No Risk No Fun


----------



## Leinetiger (10. Dezember 2005)

Er ist zwar noch nicht ganz fertig.. die Tune Stütze + Speedneedle fehlen noch und der Umwerfer. Nächstes WOchenende ist es aber fertig, nur ich kann mir nicht verkneifen schon mal ein Foto hier zu posten   

Mehr Fotos von dem Rahmen in meinem Fotoalbum


----------



## xc-mtb (10. Dezember 2005)

Na das sind aber mal ordentliche Pedale für ein XC-Bike.

Das vor allem nicht nur im Winter.


Super für den Einsatz

Gruß
Matze


----------



## bugmtb (11. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Leute!
Danke für Eure Aufbau Tips.  
Anbei die fertige Version. 





Gewicht: 10.35


----------



## koPold (11. Dezember 2005)

Ich find das sieht im Stehen schon pfeilschnell aus


----------



## LaZe (11. Dezember 2005)

koPold schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find das sieht im Stehen schon pfeilschnell aus



Allerdings, passt alles supa zusammen
schöne blaue ventilkappen!


----------



## daniel77 (11. Dezember 2005)

..sehr geil  ; stehe total auf die weißen Zughüllen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (11. Dezember 2005)

geiles scale , sieht ja schon schnell aus , 
ich hoffe das die laufräder was taugen


----------



## GlanDas (11. Dezember 2005)

könntest vielleicht n schwarze Zughülle, hinten für das Schaltwerk, verwenden   
Sonst siehts wirklich sehr sehr geil aus
Auch wenn ich nicht so auf DC stehe


----------



## dominik-deluxe (11. Dezember 2005)

wie klappts den mit der lx disc(falls es eine ist) die marta scheiben zu fahren?
die laufräder sehen schon nicht schlecht aus,   allerdigs hat mich das gewicht sehr gewundert, schon schwer dafür das es nicht gerade "günstig" aussieht.
also beim gewicht geht noch was
mfg
dominik


----------



## bugmtb (11. Dezember 2005)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:
			
		

> wie klappts den mit der lx disc(falls es eine ist) die marta scheiben zu fahren?
> die laufräder sehen schon nicht schlecht aus,   allerdigs hat mich das gewicht sehr gewundert, schon schwer dafür das es nicht gerade "günstig" aussieht.
> also beim gewicht geht noch was
> mfg
> dominik



Also die Xentis fahren sich erste Sahne (auch bei Rennen)
Die Marta SL Scheiben funken mit der XT disc einwandfrei.
Das "hohe" Gewicht stammt vom schweren Alu-Scalerahmen (ca.500g mehr als die Carbon Dinger) dafür billiger und ein auswechselbares Schaltauge 
Preis : 1550.- (Abverkaufspreis incl. Änderungen, ohne Xentis)


----------



## trailblaster (11. Dezember 2005)

Wie schwer sind den die Xentis?
Da gehts doch auch leichter!


----------



## bugmtb (11. Dezember 2005)

trailblaster schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schwer sind den die Xentis?
> Da gehts doch auch leichter!


Xentis = 1650g
leichter gehts immer.....


----------



## Clemens (12. Dezember 2005)

Mein zweites Bike in der Version für 2006: Storck Rebel Carbon. Ausstattung:

- Fox Float 100RLT
- Acros Steuersatz (für Storck)  
- Disc Avid Juicy Carbon 160mm 
- Hügi 240, DT 4.1d mit DT Comp, Michelin Comp S Light
- SRAM X.O mit GripShift (taugen mir besser als die Trigger)
- XT Kurbel Hollowtec II (passt hier zur Abwechlung auch mal farblich)
- XT Umwerfer, XT Ritzelpacket 11-34, XT Kette 
- Eggbeater SL
- Salsa Spanner
- Thomson Stütze 31.6, 400mm, Sattel Flite TT
- Ritchey 90mm WCS Vorbau, WCS Faltbar
- WCS True Grips, Tune Hörnchen 

... ergibt komplett (19 Zoll Frame) mit Tacho, Flaschenhalter +/- 10 kg. 

Die Disc ist natürlich nicht die leichteste (vorher war ne Marta drauf) - ich will sie aber mal ausgiebig testen, vielleicht auch mal mit den 180er Scheiben.







und hier in gross: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/205692/cat/500/ppuser/1883


----------



## fab1o (12. Dezember 2005)

@clemens

geiles Gerät!!!


----------



## bugmtb (12. Dezember 2005)

@clemens
sehr feines Gerät  
Ist dir wirklich gelungen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigmad (12. Dezember 2005)

Erst ca. 500km runter und sicherlich nix besonderes, ist mir aber in der kurzen Zeit schon sehr ans Herz gewachsen (bis auf den LRS) 

Trägt 200cm und über 103kg, deswegen die FR Streben und die vielen cm. Auf dem Foto wirkt die Stütze länger als in der Realität. 

Rahmen 2.4 kg in XXL Custom - Gesamt 11.7 kg mehr ist kaum möglich, auch in Hinsicht auf die Kräfte die da leider überall wirken.....


----------



## trailblaster (13. Dezember 2005)

Sehr schick das Nicolai auch in dieser Größe.
Ich sags ja weiß liegt im Trend!


----------



## Lateralus (13. Dezember 2005)

trailblaster schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schick das Nicolai auch in dieser Größe.
> Ich sags ja weiß liegt im Trend!




Zwar etwas OT, aber ich liebe weisse Rahmen mit schwarzer Schrift...hat einer von Euch ne Idee, obs für meinen Rahmen (siehe links!) Rahmenaufkleber gibt? Ich würde den gern weiss lackieren lassen (hat da jemand ne Empfehlung, wer das wo wie machen kann?) und bräuchte daher schwarze Rahemnaufkleber...ihr wisst ja welche...

Kann mir da jemand was zu sagen...oder nen Tipp geben, in welchem Forum so eine Frage besser passt? Dann poste ich da nochmal und lösche hier...


----------



## Maze1001 (13. Dezember 2005)

trailblaster schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sags ja weiß liegt im Trend!



trend hin oder her, ich hab mit dem gedanken gespielt, mir braune flecken auf meinen weißen rahmen zu pinseln, um nich so oft putzen zu müssen


----------



## Endorfin (14. Dezember 2005)

So, jetzt ich nochma.

Neueste Bilder meiner Ratte.
Modell:  Im Baggersee gefunden  /  Mit leichter Patina.

Ciaoi Ingo

PS. Wer hat auch so ein Rad, bzw. hat Bilder eines solchen. Selbst beim googeln nichts gefunden.

Gibt es Gleichgesinnte? Bei Motorrädern ist der Look bekannt.

Vielleicht könnte man eine neue Forenuntergruppe eröffnen. (war nur Spaß, 
denke nicht, daß es eine große Zielgruppe gibt)


----------



## #easy# (14. Dezember 2005)

Endorfin schrieb:
			
		

> So, jetzt ich nochma.
> 
> Neueste Bilder meiner Ratte.
> Modell:  Im Baggersee gefunden  /  Mit leichter Patina.
> ...



leck mich an der Tesch   Was haste den da für müll   Was soll das denn für ein Look darstellen    echt lustig    
Tolle Griffe sind bestimmt schön leicht   und erst die position des Tachos  

easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schimmler (14. Dezember 2005)

hahaha, also die tachoposition is echt ma geil, musst hier spontan erst ma loslachen als ich das gesehen hab, das erste bike hier auf das ich neidisch bin, würde nämlich hervorragen zu meinem forumnamen passen


----------



## trailblaster (14. Dezember 2005)

*totales entsetzen*


----------



## Bassi.s (14. Dezember 2005)

welcher idiot schmeisst so ein bike denn in nen baggersee?  
so verkehrt war das bike vor dem tauchgang bestimmt nicht.
mfg bassi


----------



## blecky78 (14. Dezember 2005)

Bassi.s schrieb:
			
		

> welcher idiot schmeisst so ein bike denn in nen baggersee?
> so verkehrt war das bike vor dem tauchgang bestimmt nicht.
> mfg bassi



Das will ich aber auch meinen... Ist das nicht eine Tune-Sattelstütze? Eine SID-Federgabel? Die Bremsgriffe und die Umwerferschelle durchlöchert, Selle Italia SLR. Da steckt viel Arbeit und Geld drin.
Aber ist das nicht ein Alu-Rahmen??? Der dürfte nicht rosten, jedenfalls nicht im Sinne von Stahl.   Und die Kette hat nicht mal Flugrost...

Alles sehr seltsam, werd mal zum Baggersee hier in der Nähe gehen, vielleicht finde ich ja sowas auch?!


----------



## roadrunner_gs (14. Dezember 2005)

@Endorfin: Kunst sicher, aber CC wohl kaum mit den fehlenden Griffen und dem versprengten Tacho und der doch sehr exotischen Sattelneigung.


----------



## chris29 (14. Dezember 2005)

Naja, der Gammellook ist betimmt gewollt, die Tachoposition aber unpraktisch, da nur bei "schönwetter" ablesbar.
Wie auch immer, schön isses nicht, was aber auch im Auge des Betrachters liegt


----------



## GlanDas (14. Dezember 2005)

ich hätt auf No Saint Luzifer getippt


----------



## Bassi.s (14. Dezember 2005)

hi,
hm..jannis weiss nich ob das ironie von dir war oder ernstgemeint, aber ich konnte keine unterschiede entdecken als ich den rahmen mit dem produktbild verglichen hab...
is das ernsthaft n luzifer rahmen? meiner meinung nach schon....aber sowas liegt doch nich im baggersee  
mfg bassi


----------



## Endorfin (14. Dezember 2005)

Hallo ihr Kunstbanausen!  (außer Schimmler)

Mein Luzifer sc hab ich natürlich nich im Baggersee gefangen.

Ich wollte nur meinen Stilrichtung veranschaulichen.   

Ist ne Eigenkreation aus versch. Farbschichten und diversen Spänen.
Halt Geschmackssache. Verhindert Kopien und ungewollten Diebstahl.

Vor dem Umbau war es fast neuwertig. Bin halt kein Mensch der seine Sachen sehr achtet. Bin eben ein Anti.  

Ingo


----------



## roadrunner_gs (14. Dezember 2005)

Das mit dem Baggersee war auch nur ein Scherz, da solltest du einmal deine Ironiedetektoren neu kalibrieren.
Ansonsten muss es kein No Saint Luzifer sein, kann aber. Der Rahmen wird halt von Alfton gebaut und noch unter einigen anderen "Marken" verscherbelt, zum Beispiel bei KTM (jedenfalls 2004 und 2005 soweit mich mein Hirn nicht narrt) und Sherpa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bassi.s (14. Dezember 2005)

hm..wenn nicht im baggersee wo dann....?
gott pfleg das ding mal n bisschen.
mfg bassi


----------



## Endorfin (14. Dezember 2005)

Bassi.s schrieb:
			
		

> gott pfleg das ding mal n bisschen.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Hab ich ihn ja auch gesagt. Aber der Herr meinte es sei doch mein Rad.


----------



## karstb (14. Dezember 2005)

gegen den gammellook ist ja nichts einzuwenden (funktionsmäßig), aber ohne griffe und dazu gripshift? dann bitte gleich den lenker direkt an den schaltgriffe absägen.
und der tacho? ich habe momentan meist schon probleme, den auf dem lenker montierten tacho abzulesen, ohne alle paar minuten ihn zu entkrusten.......


----------



## Endorfin (14. Dezember 2005)

Sagt ma ehrlich. Seid ihr wirklich solche Softies?
Es kann doch nich sein, daß ein falsch befestigter Tacho und keine Lenkergriffe solche Diskussionen hervorrufen.
Ich bin ein Ossi! Stellt euch vor: vor 15 Jahren sind wir ALLE ohne Schaltung gefahren, mit Stahlbikes um die 18 Kilo( als Kind).
Manche waren froh überhaupt einen Sattel zu besitzen.( war Spaß)  

Aber ma im Ernst. Wieso fahrt ihr nicht Chopper? Oder Taxi?

Ich fahre schon länger Rad. Erst Fully-Jetzt Hardtail. Ein Rad muß für mich simpel sein und mir gefallen. Eure räder sind auch sehr schön und bestimmt mit viel Liebe, Geld und Geduld aufgebaut.
Aber zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker verschieden. sonst müßte nur einer sein Rad posten und die Anderen könnten sich das sparen, weil ihrs genauso aussieht.
Was mich an dem Forum fasziniert, ist die Vielfältigkeit und das man sich inspirieren lassen kann, weil Jeder irgendeine gute Idee hat.


Ingo

Nochmal: Hat irgendjemand ein Rad, oder kennt ein Solches mit so einem oder einem ähnlichen look? (Ratlook)- Ich kann auch bei Google nichts finden. Nur über Motorräder und Autos. Kann doch nich sein.

Bin auch ein Softie, weil das Rad bald 8,5 Kilo wiegt.


----------



## trailblaster (14. Dezember 2005)

hehe naja wenn man schon sein bike mit "im baggersee gefunden" vorstellt, dann verkommt das ganze halt zur freakshow...
wenn dir das rad so gefällt, dann ist das ok, aber ich denke, dass sich 99% aller biker die solche bilder sehen schon sehr wundern werden und dementsprechend ergibt sich dann auch eine solche diskussion


----------



## roadrunner_gs (14. Dezember 2005)

Endorfin schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> Ich bin ein Ossi! Stellt euch vor: vor 15 Jahren sind wir ALLE ohne Schaltung gefahren, mit Stahlbikes um die 18 Kilo( als Kind).
> (...)



Definitiv falsch! Ich hatte ein (viel zu großes) rotes Rennrad mit 10er Gangschaltung und das mit acht Jahren. 
Okay, fahren konnte ich das damals noch nicht, aber die Zeit wäre gekommen wenn die andere Sache nicht passiert wäre.


----------



## Endorfin (14. Dezember 2005)

Hast ja Recht Trailblaster.

Wenn ich schon zur Toleranz aufrufe, sollte ich mich nicht gerade an der Meinung Anderer stören.

Schreibt eure Meinung wie bisher und gut.
Wir sind eben ein Fahrradfetischistischer Schmelztiegel.

@ Roadrunner. Bist wohl auch von einer nachwuchssuchenden Brigade aufgesucht worden.   sonst ist man doch nicht so ohne weiteres an ein Rennrad gekommen.

Ingo


----------



## chri5 (15. Dezember 2005)

Endorfin schrieb:
			
		

> So, jetzt ich nochma.
> 
> Neueste Bilder meiner Ratte.
> Modell:  Im Baggersee gefunden  /  Mit leichter Patina.
> ...



Ich finde das Rad voll geil und vor allem originell! Das gruen sieht stark aus, so U-Boot look maessig! Und der ganze Rost am Tretlager ist Krass!
Ich wette, da haben Dich schon einige als Lebensmuede hingestellt.
Hehe!
Kompliment! Gute Arbeit! ...ein Kunstwerk eben...

Das einzige ist die Tachoposition, aber selbst das ist originell, von daher...


----------



## Endorfin (15. Dezember 2005)

Hi Chri5!

Danke fürs Kompliment.  

Ich habe das "Zeug" erst seit ner Woche dran. Von daher bin ich von anderen Radfreunden noch nicht darauf angesprochen bzw. als lebensmüde hingestellt worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (15. Dezember 2005)

chri5 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde das Rad voll geil und vor allem originell!
> Kompliment! Gute Arbeit! ...ein Kunstwerk eben...



evil_rider würde sagen: das baby hat style (oder so ähnlich)


----------



## horstj (15. Dezember 2005)

der ratlook ist nicht übel. man könnte noch dellen und brüche/risse aufmalen sowie mit holz und nägeln zusammenflicken.

die griffe halte ich für unpraktisch (das handgelenk knickt ab), wie wäre es mit lumpen, die mit schnürsenkeln festgeknotet werden?


----------



## Endorfin (15. Dezember 2005)

Hallo!

Alle Achtung. Ihr seid ja sogar in jedweder Richtung kreativ.  

Das mit den Lumpen ist nicht übel. Aber ich bin sonst im Leichtbauforum.
Habe die Gummis von den Schaltgriffen entfernt (36g/Paar) und die dünnen Röhrchen mit Carbonrovings vergrößert. Wenn ich dann noch Lappen drummache wirds mir zu schwer.
Bin gerade deswegen von Rapidfire auf Gripshift umgestiegen.


----------



## checky (15. Dezember 2005)

Rohrisolation aussm Baumarkt wäre leicht & würde den Trümmerstyle sehr gut unterstreichen (weil ohne Griffe geht so garnicht IMHO)


----------



## AngryApe (15. Dezember 2005)

@Endorfin 

...einfach nur geil!!!


----------



## Endorfin (15. Dezember 2005)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> Rohrisolation aussm Baumarkt wäre leicht & würde den Trümmerstyle sehr gut unterstreichen (weil ohne Griffe geht so garnicht IMHO)



Warum denn nicht, Checky. Bis jetzt gings doch auch?  

Ist zwar gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber es geht. und schnell ma 20 g eingespaart.

Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maze1001 (15. Dezember 2005)

wenn mir nachn paar stunden die handgelenke wehtun sind mir 20g mehr doch lieber. der look is aber mal originell.
ich würd die gripshifter ein wenig weiter nach innen machen, damit man evtl daneben greifen kann (is aber wohl zum bremsen schlecht). da würd ich dann isolierband hinmachen, das is leicht und meiner meinung nach angenehmer als direkt aufs alu zu packen...
oder n rahmenschalthebel für den umwerfer ans sitzrohr...
und ganz wichtig: die vorderradbremse gehört nach links


----------



## chri5 (15. Dezember 2005)

horstj schrieb:
			
		

> der ratlook ist nicht übel. man könnte noch dellen und brüche/risse aufmalen sowie mit holz und nägeln zusammenflicken.
> 
> die griffe halte ich für unpraktisch (das handgelenk knickt ab), wie wäre es mit lumpen, die mit schnürsenkeln festgeknotet werden?



Die Ideen sind sind schlecht, vor allem mit dem Lumpen!
...aber man muss auspassen, das man es nicht uebertreibt, das sieht dann ruckzuck von "schoen alt" zu "uebertrieben verunstaltet" aus.


----------



## Prinzchen (16. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

hatte auch mal Lenkerband, aber mit zunehmendem Alter...   
Hab heute mal meinen Syntace Vorbau getauscht und dabei gleich mal ein paar Bilder gemacht...

PS.: war so stürmisch, das ich VR-Bremse zudrehen mußte, damit das Bike nicht wegrollt, daher schauts so komisch aus...


----------



## Gönni (16. Dezember 2005)

*hier mal mein neues Baby:* 








Alles fing damit an, dass meine Frau mein altes Cube LTD5 Hardtail nicht mehr zu meinen Marathonausflügen rausrücken wollte.
Da die Gabel und ein paar HS33 sowieso noch rumlagen und es mich schon immer gereizt hat, ein Custombike zu bauen,
wurde das Projekt "Race-HT" gestartet.
Zielsetzung war, ein relativ leichtes Bike auf die Räder zu stellen, das nicht zu teuer wird. 

Das Ergebnis: 9,7kg für 1.400,- Euro, (o. Pedale, o. Barends, wie bei den richtigen Herstellern auch üblich)
ReadyforRace bringt es 10,1kg auf die Waage. 

*Die Einzelteile:*
Rahmen: Quantec Scandium 21", in Wunschfarbe achatgrau
Gabel: Skareb Elite SPV, 100mm
Steuersatz: Ritchey WCS
Vorbau: Syntace Force 139, 120mm
Lenker, Griffe, Barends: Ritchey WCS
Sattelstütze: Roox S4.2
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR XP
Kurbel, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk, Kette, Kassette und Naben: Shimano XT
Schalthebel: Shimano LX
Pedale: Shimano PD M540
Bremse: Avid Single Digit SL + Speed Dial SL (die geplante HS33 wurde aus Style- und Gewichtsgründen doch nicht verwendet)
Laufräder: Mavic XM317 mit DT Comp Speichen
Reifen: Schwalbe Fast Fred Light 2.0
Züge: Gore + XTR


----------



## mauntenbeiker (16. Dezember 2005)

@ gönni: geil  

für meinen geplanten ht-aufbau schwebt mir auch der quantec scandium vor. bin mir aber nicht sicher ob schwarz eloxiert oder gepulvert...  

kennst du zufällig den gewichtsunterschied...?

wenn quantec allerdings wirklich jede ral-farbe lackieren kann, bräuchte ich für meine entscheidung wahrscheinlich monate...

http://www.kern-gmbh.de/index_ral.html?http://www.kern-gmbh.de/kunststoff/service/lackierung/ral.htm


----------



## blecky78 (16. Dezember 2005)

@ gönni: Sehr feines Rad! Schön aufgeräumt und harmonisch.    Die silberne Skareb passt auch bestens!


----------



## trailblaster (16. Dezember 2005)

jo sehr schönes rad
aber wie kommt man denn auf so ne farbwahl


----------



## Gönni (17. Dezember 2005)

Freut mich, dass es nicht nur mir so gut gefällt!

@mauntenbeiker
Den Gewichtsunterschied zum eloxierten weiß ich leider nicht.
Ich vermute aber, dass es schon einiges ausmacht.
Mein Rahmen hat gepulvert 1463g bei 21" RH.
Das Gewicht haben die mir bei CCM-Sport vorab telefonisch schon ziemlich genau gesagt. Der Rahmen ist sogar etwas leichter geworden  
Also einfach mal anrufen.
Ich wollte allerdings, nach 2 schwarzen Bikes, nicht noch mal eins. Auch wenn's leichter geworden wäre.

Es ist übrigens wirklich möglich, jede RAL-Farbe pulvern zu lassen!
Viel Spaß beim Durchblättern der Farbtafeln.
Und nicht aufgeben. Bei mir hat's bloß eine Woche gedauert, bis ich mich entschieden hatte   .


@trailblaster
Ich habe vor längerer Zeit mal ein graues Racebike gesehen, dass mir sehr gut gefiel. Also war die Farbe grau gesetzt. 
Die Auswahl aus 48 Grautönen war dann aber schwierig! s.o.
Letztendlich fiel dann die Entscheidung zu Gunsten von RAL7038. Nicht zu hell, nicht zu dunkel ...
Außerdem wird die Farbe auch bei ICE's verwendet. Also wird das Bike damit vielleicht ein klitzekleines bisschen schneller !??


----------



## _stalker_ (17. Dezember 2005)

Gönni schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem wird die Farbe auch bei ICE's verwendet. Also wird das Bike damit vielleicht ein klitzekleines bisschen schneller !??



 jaja der psychologische effekt   

im übrigen finde ich die farbe auch gar nicht mal unschick. allerdings beisst sich das irgendwie ein bisschen mit dem ganzen silber. ich glaube mit komplett schwarzen parts wäre es noch schöner bis sehr sehr schön


----------



## hayes12 (17. Dezember 2005)

Hab heute mein neues Bike geholt  , ein Simplon Lexx TRA mit Marta Disc und Reba Race, es fehlen noch die Eggbeater Pedale und die Trigger X.O. 

PS: Wie kann ich grössere Bilder hochladen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri5 (17. Dezember 2005)

Gönni schrieb:
			
		

> *hier mal mein neues Baby:*



Gefaellt mir sehr gut! Muss doch nicht wirklich immer nur schwarz sein!

Darf ich Dich fragen, was das fuer einen Rahmengroesse ist?


----------



## uphillking (17. Dezember 2005)

chri5 schrieb:
			
		

> Gefaellt mir sehr gut! Muss doch nicht wirklich immer nur schwarz sein!
> 
> Schwarz sieht aber immer irgendwie EDEL aus:


----------



## Leinetiger (17. Dezember 2005)

So jetzt ist mein Liebling fertig! Bald kommt noch eine neue Kurbel, ich weiß nur noch nicht welche und das Schaltwerk wird noch ausgetauscht...


----------



## Gönni (17. Dezember 2005)

@Chri5

Das sind 21". Schließlich muß ich 196cm unterbringen.


----------



## Beach90 (18. Dezember 2005)

Noch mein CC-kUNSTWERK




wer´s schön findet .... guckt mal in die signatur


----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. Dezember 2005)

wenn das Schutzblech weg wäre und die Bar Ends noch im gleichen Winkel stünden wären wir dir doch sehr ergeben.


----------



## murd0c (18. Dezember 2005)

Die sind bestimmt im selben Winkel
das wird wohl an der Bildverzerrung liegen.

Aber das Schutzblech is auch nich mein Ding..


Nen Rizer fänd ich schön..


----------



## Maze1001 (19. Dezember 2005)

murd0c schrieb:
			
		

> Nen Rizer fänd ich schön..




das sind ja ganz neue töne...
mir gefällt die lackierung vom ghost nich so gut und zum schutzblech schließ ich mich meinen vorrednern an...


----------



## hayes12 (19. Dezember 2005)

Kein einziger Kommentar zu meinem Bike  ? Also, probiere es nochmals mit grösserem Bild (auf Link klicken), und erhoffe mir nun doch ein paar Bemerkungen





und noch ein Bild des Lenkers (allerdings noch mit Grip Shift)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Northern lite (19. Dezember 2005)

naja.... ein Fahrrad halt.....


----------



## murd0c (19. Dezember 2005)

sieht schon geil aus,
der Trinkflaschenhalter fetzt !!

Vorbau gefällt mir nicht so
wirkt irgendwie unterdimensioniert

Ansonsten 
Schlicht - Schick

Achja
und ich würde mir Pedale dranschrauben..





> das sind ja ganz neue töne...



Ja ich weiß,
die Style-Polizei würde mich dafür einbuchten,
aber finde zum dem Rad würde es halt einfach passen..


----------



## karstb (19. Dezember 2005)

> Kein einziger Kommentar zu meinem Bike  ?


Zu wenig Sattelüberhöhung!

Wolltest du das hören?


----------



## uphillking (19. Dezember 2005)

Spacerturm weg !!


----------



## trailblaster (20. Dezember 2005)

also die teile gefallen mir größtenteils sehr gut!
lass die grip shift dran
mit schwarz kann man nichts falsch machen, aber
dem bike würden ein paar gleichfarbige akzente gut tun


----------



## #easy# (20. Dezember 2005)

Ist halt fast wie immer "schwarz" naja   

Spacerturm ist hier nicht beliebt, habe auch so meine Erfahrungen machen müssen  

Was ist das über dem Schaltwerk am Schnellspanner?????

Das Bike und dessen Fahreigenschaften sind denke ich   

easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AngryApe (20. Dezember 2005)

> dem bike würden ein paar gleichfarbige akzente gut tun



jupp...z.b. zughüllen & griffe in einem schönen rot...darf aber nicht zu überladen wirken...aber an ein paar punkten "gleichfarbige aktzente" zu setzten würde das ganze gleich schön aufpeppen (rot, gelb, blau, GOLD  ) würde alles passen)

...das an dem schnellspanner is glaub noch so ein transportschutz  

apropos schwarz...erinntert sich jemand and die quietschbunten eloxalteile au s den 90ern?!...heut isses dasselbe mit schwarzschwarzsilberschwarz  

...meinen nächsten xc rahmen lass ich in "getiegert" lackieren


----------



## chris29 (20. Dezember 2005)

AngryApe schrieb:
			
		

> apropos schwarz...erinntert sich jemand and die quietschbunten eloxalteile au s den 90ern?!...heut isses dasselbe mit schwarzschwarzsilberschwarz
> 
> ...meinen nächsten xc rahmen lass ich in "getiegert" lackieren



Na sicher doch   Mein damaliges Cannondale von 92' (  :kotz:  ) hatte solche pink? farbenen Schnellspanner und so weiter.....  

Ich würde den Rahmen eher eine neutralere Lakierung spendieren, sonst schauste Dir das leicht über.


----------



## horstj (22. Dezember 2005)

hayes12 schrieb:
			
		

> Kein einziger Kommentar zu meinem Bike



die grossen Bilder werfen Fragen auf:
Warum sind die Züge so "wellig" verlegt?
Was ist das für ein langes Rohr am Lenkervorbau? Dazu die vielen Spacer. Ist der Rahmen nicht einfach zu klein?
Warum ist der Pop Loc Hebel links montiert, ist doch schlechter bedienbar als rechts?
Die Griffe passen m.E. optisch nicht zum Gripshift Schalter.
Braucht man bei einem X.0 Schaltwerk auch diese Kettenstrebenpräser?
Kann man die Bremshebel am Gripshift vorbei überhaupt noch fassen, oder nur mit der Fingerkkuppe?
Kann man die vordere Hydraulikleitung nicht deutlich direkter und kürzer legen?
Wo bekommt man den cool aussehenden Flaschenhalter?


----------



## IGGY (22. Dezember 2005)

horstj schrieb:
			
		

> Warum ist der Pop Loc Hebel links montiert, ist doch schlechter bedienbar als rechts?


Ich habe meinen Hebel auch rechts montiert. Ich finde der lässt sich da besser bedienen!


----------



## Schafschützer (23. Dezember 2005)

Also mal ganz ehrlich. Ich finde, es grenzt schon fast an Frechheit, sein gerade erst montiertes Rad im Shop zu fotographieren und dann in den Kunstwerke-Threat zu stellen.

Ein paar Tropfen Herzblut sollten schon vergossen werden.


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## _stalker_ (23. Dezember 2005)

Schafschützer schrieb:
			
		

> Also mal ganz ehrlich. Ich finde, es grenzt schon fast an Frechheit, sein gerade erst montiertes Rad im Shop zu fotographieren und dann in den Kunstwerke-Threat zu stellen.



 RISCHDISCH!


----------



## chris29 (23. Dezember 2005)

Schafschützer schrieb:
			
		

> Also mal ganz ehrlich. Ich finde, es grenzt schon fast an Frechheit, sein gerade erst montiertes Rad im Shop zu fotographieren und dann in den Kunstwerke-Threat zu stellen.
> 
> Ein paar Tropfen Herzblut sollten schon vergossen werden.
> 
> ...



Ich denke auch er hätte wenigstens die Pedale dran schrauben können.  
Im ernst, es muss ja nich kompl. selbst aufgebaut sein, man sollte aber sehen das das Rad genutzt wird, ich kann im Shop auch'n Rad für 6000 fotografieren und behaupten es sei meins.......


----------



## mete (23. Dezember 2005)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich kann im Shop auch'n Rad für 6000 fotografieren und behaupten es sei meins.......



Und was hättest Du davon?


----------



## blecky78 (23. Dezember 2005)

Jetzt kommt mal wieder runter!  
Ich denke man sollte das mal nicht so verbissen sehen. Irgendwann hat doch jeder sein Rad nagelneu ausgepackt, oder zusammengebaut. Warum sollte man nicht davon Fotos machen dürfen. Dreckig und benutzt wird es bestimmt noch!  
Dieser Thread besteht doch schon längst nicht mehr nur aus Cross Country-Kunstwerken. Kunst ist doch auch Geschmackssache und über die kann man wiederum nicht streiten!


----------



## hayes12 (23. Dezember 2005)

Kritikantwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hayes12 (23. Dezember 2005)

Also Kommentare hab ich ja jetzt erhalten  

Zur Kritik:

1. Es tut mir ja leid dass ich das Bike schon im Shop fotografieren musste, bzw dieses Foto ins Forum stellte. Allerdings blieb das Bike noch eine Woche im Shop da noch andere Shifter rankommen und die Pedale noch fehlen (d.h diese sind noch nicht angekommen), ich war halt voller Freude letztes Wochenende und wollte mein Bike unbedingt präsentieren (sollte glaub ich jeder richtige Biker verstehen).

2. benützen werde ich das Bike leider erst ab ca Februar/anfang März da ich in den Alpen wohne und es würde mir das Herz zerreissen mein neues Bike im Schnee zu fahren. Gebraucht wird es dann sicher mindestens so oft wie deines lieber Chris29!!!

3. Das Bike ist meiner Meinung nach schon ziemlich individuell, zumindest nicht weniger als die meisten anderen Bikes in diesem Thread.

4. Spacer werden evtl noch einer oder zwei entfernt, zuerst wird probiert. Es stimmt das der Rahmen eher klein gewählt wurde, allerdings auf meinen Wunsch weil ich ein möglichst wendiges Bike wollte. (Bin 174cm RH44cm).

5. Griffe, Grip Shift wird morgen gewechselt.

6. Die Hydraulik Leitung vorne wird noch gekürzt.

7. Der Flaschenhalter ist von Simplon.

8. Das "Ding" am hinteren Schnellspanner ist noch der Transportschutz, war wohl doch ein bisschen schnell mit knipsen  .

9. Farblich: Ich steh halt auf unauffälliges schwarz   

10. Das "lange Rohr" am Lenkervorbau täuscht wahrscheinlich wegen der Kameraperspektive und evtl. wegen den Bar Ends.


Schöne Festtage


----------



## hayes12 (23. Dezember 2005)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke auch er hätte wenigstens die Pedale dran schrauben können.
> Im ernst, es muss ja nich kompl. selbst aufgebaut sein, man sollte aber sehen das das Rad genutzt wird, ich kann im Shop auch'n Rad für 6000 fotografieren und behaupten es sei meins.......




Wie war das noch mal am 03.10.2005? Da hast DU auch voller Stolz dein Rad in diesem Thread gepostet. Allerdings nicht mal ein original Bild sondern nur den Herstellerlink, kann man dort etwa sehen das du dieses Bike wirklich besitzt? oder sogar das es benutzt wird?


----------



## trailblaster (24. Dezember 2005)

An meinem Bike hat sich jetzt optisch und technisch wieder einiges getan.
Optisch ists etwas harmonischer und technisch bin ich jetzt bei 9,35kg.
Das Bike ist noch nicht ganz so wie es geplant war, es fehlt leider noch immer die neue Stütze und die neuen Pedale, aber optisch ändert sich da erstmal nicht viel. Nächstes Jahr habe ich hoffentlich genug Kohle für nen Tune LRS und dann kommt wieder etwas eloxal rot ins Spiel für die farbigen Akzente.
Ich hoffe das Bild ist jetzt nicht zu protzig. OK, genug geschwallt... Enjoy.


----------



## chris29 (24. Dezember 2005)

mete schrieb:
			
		

> Und was hättest Du davon?


Nichts, dass ist es ja. Was haben manche davon gefakte Trainigszeiten im Winterpokal zu schreiben??? Siehste, auch nichts ausser sich zu profilieren, und deshalb mach ich dabei auch nicht mehr mit.


----------



## chris29 (24. Dezember 2005)

hayes12 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie war das noch mal am 03.10.2005? Da hast DU auch voller Stolz dein Rad in diesem Thread gepostet. Allerdings nicht mal ein original Bild sondern nur den Herstellerlink, kann man dort etwa sehen das du dieses Bike wirklich besitzt? oder sogar das es benutzt wird?


Das stimmt, da wußte ich auch nicht wie ich hier die Fotos reinstellen kann. Da Du aber ein schlaues Kerlchen bist hast Du bestimmt ein paar Seiiten weiter geklickt und die Fotos vom 5. 10 gesehen  
Wenn nicht hier sind se noch mal:












Ansonsten, ein bisschen Spass muss sein   Also Schwamm drüber, war nicht so gemeint! Ich fands halt nur komisch da keine Pedale dran waren, mittlerweile hab ich mir auch deine Fotos angeschaut und gesehen das Du wirklich fährst


----------



## JoeDesperado (24. Dezember 2005)

ich gratuliere dir zu deinem simplon, aber das:



			
				hayes12 schrieb:
			
		

> benützen werde ich das Bike leider erst ab ca Februar/anfang März da ich in den Alpen wohne und es würde mir das Herz zerreissen mein neues Bike im Schnee zu fahren.



lass ich nicht gelten - mit der richtigen bereifung macht eine schneetour unglaublich viel spaß! die putzorgie danach darf natürlich nicht ausfallen, dann leidet auch das material nicht


----------



## cluso (24. Dezember 2005)

trailblaster schrieb:
			
		

> An meinem Bike hat sich jetzt optisch und technisch wieder einiges getan.
> Optisch ists etwas harmonischer und technisch bin ich jetzt bei 9,35kg.
> Das Bike ist noch nicht ganz so wie es geplant war, es fehlt leider noch immer die neue Stütze und die neuen Pedale, aber optisch ändert sich da erstmal nicht viel. Nächstes Jahr habe ich hoffentlich genug Kohle für nen Tune LRS und dann kommt wieder etwas eloxal rot ins Spiel für die farbigen Akzente.
> Ich hoffe das Bild ist jetzt nicht zu protzig. OK, genug geschwallt... Enjoy.



Enjoy ist der richtige Ausdruck.

Mir gefällt es sehr gut.
Auch wenn es (vermutlich) kein schlagmichtod-Edelrahmen ist.
Farblich schön gemacht.

Wie du schreibst, ein paar "Spritzer" Eloxal zum Beispiel täten noch richtig gut.

Gruß

cluso


----------



## Baxx (24. Dezember 2005)

trailblaster schrieb:
			
		

> An meinem Bike hat sich jetzt optisch und technisch wieder einiges getan.



Sehr schön!


----------



## GlanDas (24. Dezember 2005)

trailblaster schrieb:
			
		

> An meinem Bike hat sich jetzt optisch und technisch wieder einiges getan.
> Optisch ists etwas harmonischer und technisch bin ich jetzt bei 9,35kg.
> Das Bike ist noch nicht ganz so wie es geplant war, es fehlt leider noch immer die neue Stütze und die neuen Pedale, aber optisch ändert sich da erstmal nicht viel. Nächstes Jahr habe ich hoffentlich genug Kohle für nen Tune LRS und dann kommt wieder etwas eloxal rot ins Spiel für die farbigen Akzente.
> Ich hoffe das Bild ist jetzt nicht zu protzig. OK, genug geschwallt... Enjoy.



Das Ding ist perfekt   
das nächste mal mit einer weißen Ventil Kappe am VR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## realbiker (24. Dezember 2005)

So nun kommt mal mein "Spezialbike" 29" Laufräder, ON-ONE Stahlrahmen, SRAM 8-fach Schaltung, AVID mechan. Scheibenbremsen


----------



## roadrunner_gs (24. Dezember 2005)

Ich sehe schon: Weiß ist im kommen.


----------



## Pevloc (24. Dezember 2005)

@realbiker: Eindeutig nicht für OX, da nicht UCI-Konform.


----------



## realbiker (24. Dezember 2005)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> @realbiker: Eindeutig nicht für OX, da nicht UCI-Konform.



Wieso denn ist seht wohl UCI Konform ...


----------



## singlestoph (25. Dezember 2005)

ähm

schon uci konform

nur nicht BDR konform



s


----------



## realbiker (25. Dezember 2005)

singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> ähm
> 
> schon uci konform
> 
> ...



Und wen interessieren die Regelungen des BDR ??? Ich fahre damit XC, OX, 12 und 24 Stundenrennen und es gab bis auf einige Rennen in Deutschland nie Probleme ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pevloc (25. Dezember 2005)

verdammt, dann wollt ich mal klug********rn, und da hat es nicht geklappt.


----------



## Gorth (25. Dezember 2005)

So,

um mal das Niveau wieder ein wenig herunterzuschrauben hier mein neues Rad in der Startkonfiguration. Getuned (-tunt? tunet? ) wird nächstes Jahr, erst muss der Winter überstanden werden.

Viele Grüße und fröhliche Weihnachten!


----------



## GlanDas (25. Dezember 2005)

Bei dir muss es heftige anstiege geben wenn du mit so nem Gang fährst   
erinnert mich irgendwie an das Bornmann Rad für 1475


----------



## dominique (25. Dezember 2005)

Täusche ich mich oder sitzt du wircklich so weit hinterm Tretlager ?

Gruss Dominique


----------



## Gorth (25. Dezember 2005)

@dominique: Ich denke mal dass das Foto ein wenig verzerrt ist. Ich habe auf dem Rad nicht das Gefühl ich würde irgendwie von hinten in die Pedale treten. Der Boden dort ist aber auch wellig, kann gut sein, dass das Hinterrad etwas niedriger steht und dadurch der Sitz- und Lenkwinkel arg flach aussehen.

@King Fly: ne ist nicht das Bornmann Rad, ist von einem gewissen Herrn Schwiese, der hier im Forum aber auch schon für Gesprächsstoff gesorgt hat


----------



## HILLKILLER (25. Dezember 2005)

So mal wieder Bilder von meinem Bike.

Änderungen.

Flatbar dran.
neuer LRS.
anderer Sattel

Der Flaschenhalter wird noch getauscht...





HK


----------



## cluso (25. Dezember 2005)

HILLKILLER schrieb:
			
		

> So mal wieder Bilder von meinem Bike.
> 
> Änderungen.
> 
> ...




Tschuldigung, aber ich finde das Rad furchtbar.

Seltsame Satteleinstellung, schrecklicher Flaschenhalter (ok, der wird ja noch getauscht) und die Decals des Rahmens sind auch nicht der Bringer.

Aber wenn du damit Spaß hast -> ok 

Nix für ungut.

cluso


----------



## Bassi.s (25. Dezember 2005)

hi,
das giant gefällt mir. nicht zu schlicht, nicht zu exklusiv, würde mir auch taugen   nur die reifen wirken etwas grobstollig, aber sonst echt schick.
mfg bassi


----------



## pieterp (25. Dezember 2005)

Mein neuer Renner:






Dean Colonel Ti Custom, 9,2kg

Mehr: http://pieter5808.fotopic.net

Gruesse aus Belgien!


----------



## Beach90 (25. Dezember 2005)

lecker  
vorallem die sattelüberhöhung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigmad (25. Dezember 2005)

Viele schöne weisse Rahmen und einige mit weissen Schalthüllen - woher bekommt man die, ich suche Hersteller und finde nix ....

Danke


----------



## *adrenalin* (25. Dezember 2005)

Bassi.s schrieb:
			
		

> ...die reifen wirken etwas grobstollig, aber sonst echt schick.
> mfg bassi



könnte daran liegen, daß es sich um mtb-reifen handelt und nicht um "wie-spare-ich-gewicht-ohne-die-reifen-direkt-weg-zu-lassen"-reifen ...


----------



## Bassi.s (26. Dezember 2005)

hi,
@adrenalin, is ja gut, für den winter wahrscheinlich nicht verkehrt, aber auf so ein hardtail passen halt reifen wie racing ralph besser und der hat lang nicht soviel profil. aber da wir winter haben lass ich das mal durchgehen  

zum dean muss ich wohl nix sagen, genial  
mfg bassi


----------



## trailblaster (26. Dezember 2005)

jo das dean ist echt schick, nur die sattelstütze ist so extrem lang
ansonsten


----------



## Gorth (26. Dezember 2005)

@*adrenalin*:   

@Bassi.s: Jo sind meine Winterreifen, Nokian NBX 2,3, wiegen nur 650g. das Stück, im Sommer gibts dann villeicht was leichteres, hab hier noch XCR Mud rumliegen


----------



## pieterp (26. Dezember 2005)

trailblaster schrieb:
			
		

> jo das dean ist echt schick, nur die sattelstütze ist so extrem lang
> ansonsten



Irgendwie scheint die Stuetze auf Photo sehr lang zu sein, in der Realitaet ist es nicht so schlimm.

Aber CC-Raketen brauchen doch ne grosse Sattelueberhohung nicht?


----------



## cluso (26. Dezember 2005)

@pieterp

Schönes Titanrad. Sehr schön.

Jetzt noch ein "altes" XTR Schaltwerk dran, und ich nehme es sofort 

Gruß


----------



## -quake- (28. Dezember 2005)

im moment hat es mit 10,5 kg noch übergewicht!

geändert wird noch:
sattel, reifen, lrs, reifen, pedalen, schaltwerk
dann komm ich dicke unter 10 kg 
















funktioniert bei euch auch der html-code nicht?!


----------



## lelebebbel (28. Dezember 2005)

Du darfst nicht die Adresse der Seite mit dem Bild verlinken, sondern die Adresse von dem Bild selber (erkennbar an dem .jpg am Ende)

Unter den Bildern ist sie sogar extra kopierbereit aufgeführt:

[img*]http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/quantec_006.jpg[*/img]







p.s.: Beim Aufrüsten kannst du Geld sparen, indem du die Reifen nur 1 Mal wechselst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lens83 (28. Dezember 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> p.s.: Beim Aufrüsten kannst du Geld sparen, indem du die Reifen nur 1 Mal wechselst



er muss ja beide wechseln und nicht nur einen...deshalb... 
die Sattelneigung ist meiner Meinung nach falsch.
aber ansonsten gefällt es mir wirklich gut, solides Racehardtail!
überhaupt die SL Rotoren, die finde ich rein optisch einfach spitze!


----------



## -quake- (28. Dezember 2005)

danke!
ich kann irgentwie bei dieser neuen forensoftware nix anklicken - ich kann keine url´s einfügen, smilies etc.... keine ahnung warum. ich hab den firefox 1.5....

nochmal die bilder:













ja, die reifen werden zuerst getauscht! ich hatte die günstig gekriegt und nach meiner pannenserie mit dem comp s light wollte ich mit dem protection erstmal auf nummer sicher gehen...


----------



## BommelMaster (28. Dezember 2005)

mhmh, das rad ist durch und durch so standartisiert, technisch wohl einwandfrei aber einfach langweilig weil nix besonderes dran ist, sieht aber recht schön aus


----------



## GlanDas (28. Dezember 2005)

mit diesen Einstellungen fährst du? *räusper*


----------



## Cubeflizer (28. Dezember 2005)

also deine Bike gefällt mir ziehmlich gut  
mir kommen blos 2 Fragen auf:
1. hast du deine Brems- und deine Schalthebel immer in so einer Einstellung?

2. ist das Rad schon fertig oder sind in nächster Zeit noch ein paar Änderungen geplant?


----------



## rpo35 (28. Dezember 2005)

Nabend,

mit meinem neuen Bike (komplett selbst aufgebaut !) traue ich mich hier jetzt auch mal rein:





Rahmen: Rotwild RCC 1.0 CD
Dämpfer: DT Swiss 190
Cockpit: komplett WCS
Schaltung Antrieb: komplett XT; Ausnahmen: Kettenblätter Stronglight CT2 & Kette Wippermann
Pedale: XTR
Gabel: Marzzochi MX Comp ETA
LRS: Mavic Crossland (Tubeless) mit Michelin AT
Bremse: Formula Oro K18
Stütze: LP 420x27,2
Sattel: Fizik Arione (passend zum Bike in weiß/silber) 

Reifen werden noch getauscht (Nobby Nick 2.1)
Laufräder & Gabel sind ein Kompromiss für die kommende Saison; der Goldesel muß erst wieder gefüttert werden.

Und ja, das Bike war erst einmal ganz kurz zwecks Feinjustierung vor der Haustüre 
Alle Bilder vom Rahmenkauf bis heute gibt's hier...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (28. Dezember 2005)

-quake- schrieb:
			
		

> danke!
> ich kann irgentwie bei dieser neuen forensoftware nix anklicken - ich kann keine url´s einfügen, smilies etc.... keine ahnung warum. ich hab den firefox 1.5....


Mach mal Deinen Cache leer quake ! Es wirkt Wunder !


----------



## FeierFox (28. Dezember 2005)

@rpo35:
Dein Bike ist Klasse (über die übergewichtige Gabel sehe ich mal wohlwollend hinweg), aber das Bild ist bescheiden.
@-quake-:
Super Bike! Kann man Quantecs komplett kaufen oder nur die Rahmen?


----------



## rpo35 (28. Dezember 2005)

FeierFox schrieb:
			
		

> @rpo35:...aber das Bild ist bescheiden...


Sobald sich die Gelegenheit ergibt, mache ich ein neues. War mir etwas zu ungemütlich draußen...


----------



## chri5 (28. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Rotwild RCC 1.0 CD



Des Rotwild is ja wohl ma geil!


----------



## trailblaster (28. Dezember 2005)

das rotwild weiss zu gefallen, nur die reifen sind optisch unpassend und das bild ist auch nix
ansonsten echt g...


----------



## rpo35 (28. Dezember 2005)

trailblaster schrieb:
			
		

> das rotwild weiss zu gefallen, nur die reifen sind optisch unpassend und das bild ist auch nix
> ansonsten echt g...


Ich mach morgen eins im Schnee...und die Reifen werden eh noch getauscht


----------



## rpo35 (28. Dezember 2005)

trailblaster schrieb:
			
		

> ...Optisch ists etwas harmonischer und technisch bin ich jetzt bei 9,35kg... Enjoy....


Das Teil finde ich übrigens auch wunderschön !!


----------



## -quake- (29. Dezember 2005)

@cubeflitzer: 1. ja so hab ich die immer eingestellt, aber es kann noch variieren, es wurde bis jetzt nur ca. 10 km bewegt...
2. geändert wird noch:
sattel, reifen, laufradsatz, reifen, pedalen, schaltwerk
dann komm ich dicke unter 10 kg 

@feierfox: ja, die rahmen gibt es auch einzeln! www.quantec-bikes.de
wenn du interesse hast, dann schreib mir ne pm  

@rpo35: ne, am cache liegt´s nich.... 

zur sattelposition: siehe oben; es wird alles noch getestet 
ich hatte vorher ne geköpfte stütze...

@bommelmaster: warum standartisiert?! es ist kompromisslos würd ich sagen, aber spätestens mit den neuen laufrädern kommen ein paar exoten dran


----------



## Lord Helmchen (29. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> mit meinem neuen Bike (komplett selbst aufgebaut !) traue ich mich hier jetzt auch mal rein:
> 
> ...



Wärend die MX Comp noch wegen guter Performance legitim ist gehörst du für den LRS... ...gemahnt.

ein schöner Tubeless LRS mit DT Naben oder AMC und RICHTIGEN Tubelessfelgen würden dem Rad nicht nur optisch auf die Sprünge helfen. Schön das du das schon geplant hast aber die Crossland sind sogar als Übergangslaufradsatz... *räusper* Geldverschwendung.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## HILLKILLER (29. Dezember 2005)

@ rpo35
Bitte mach nochmal nen besseres, schärferes Bild...

Vom Aufbau her, hätte es sicher schönere Varianten gegeben...die Reifen gehen ja mal von der Farbe her garnicht. Aber willste ja noch ändern...

Bis auf die Punkte okay...dann noch ne silberne gabel und nen schwarzer LRS...dann wäres sehr stimmig

HK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (29. Dezember 2005)

HILLKILLER schrieb:
			
		

> @ rpo35
> Bitte mach nochmal nen besseres, schärferes Bild...


 100%tig ist das immer noch nicht, aber schon besser...Die schwarze Gabel finde ich übrigens vollkommen ok, wobei ihr mit dem LRS sicher recht habt.
@LordHelmchen: Den LRS hab ich vom alten Bike übernommen und nicht als Übegangslösung angeschafft


----------



## Baxx (29. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> 100%tig ist das immer noch nicht, aber schon besser...Die schwarze Gabel finde ich übrigens vollkommen ok, wobei ihr mit dem LRS sicher recht habt.



Naja die Gabel wertet das Bike etwas ab, finde ich. Nix gegen die MX, aber der Rahmen spielt schon in einer anderen Liga. Ausserdem finde ich dass die Gabel zu hoch baut. Eine 80mm Marathon Race wuerde z.B. viel besser passen, imho.

Spacerturm und positiver Vorbau sind fuer die Geo vielleicht noetig, schick finde ich es aber nicht  . Und die Reifen passen leider auch nicht zu den weissen Parts.

Ansonsten gefaellt's mir aber. Weisse Aussenhuellen waeren noch nett .


----------



## rpo35 (29. Dezember 2005)

Tja, die Gabel und Laufräder incl. Reifen sind ja auch als Kompromiss (Goldesel hat Verstopfung  ) angegeben. Das mit der Gabel sehe ich trotzdem etwas anders; es soll auch kein reines Racebike sein, sonder auch tourentauglich bleiben.
Die Sache mit den Spacern: Sägst Du gleich alles ab, bevor Du getestet hast ? Jaja, schei$$ auf die Schulter- und Rückenprobleme...Spacer sind out...

Nix für ungut
Ralph


----------



## Gorth (29. Dezember 2005)

Also ich hab ja das Gefühl, dass Die von Rotwild sich nicht allzuviele Gedanken gemacht haben, was deren etwas größer geratene Kunden für Maße an ihren Rädern brauchen. Der Rahmen sieht so aus, als ob die einfach nen etwas längeres Sitzrohr genommen hätten um dann alle daran befestigten Rohre einfach etwas weiter oben anzulöten. Das Steuerohr und evtl auch das Oberrohr müssten doch eigentlich etwas länger ausfallen, dann sähe das auch alles nicht so unförmig aus...


Im Gegensatz zum Rest des Publikums hier finde ich aber den Aufbau gelungen, weil der Fokus hier so wie es aussieht primär auf der Fahrbarkeit und nicht auf CC Kunstwerkethread-tauglichkeit lag.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (29. Dezember 2005)

An die kleineren Kunden haben die leider auch nicht gedacht, die kleinste Rahmenhöhe beim RCC1.2R ist zum Beispiel 520mm/20,5" bei 575mm Oberrohrlänge!


----------



## rpo35 (30. Dezember 2005)

Gorth schrieb:
			
		

> ...Im Gegensatz zum Rest des Publikums hier finde ich aber den Aufbau gelungen, weil der Fokus hier so wie es aussieht primär auf der Fahrbarkeit und nicht auf CC Kunstwerkethread-tauglichkeit lag.


Danke , das Teil wird sogar im Schnee bewegt...





Testfahrt mit Note 1 bestanden! Zur Sitzposition kann ich noch nix genaues sagen, aber ein Spacer könnte evtl. noch weg.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## dre (30. Dezember 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> An die kleineren Kunden haben die leider auch nicht gedacht, die kleinste Rahmenhöhe beim RCC1.2R ist zum Beispiel 520mm/20,5" bei 575mm Oberrohrlänge!




...das ist doch wohl ein schlechter Witz, oder?


----------



## roadrunner_gs (30. Dezember 2005)

dre schrieb:
			
		

> ...das ist doch wohl ein schlechter Witz, oder?



Also wenn ich mir beim Absteigen in der Ebene das Oberrohr schon fast in die Eier haue will ich den Rahmen nicht im Gelände sehen... 
Standoverheight in der kleinsten Rahmenhöhe ist 735mm, meine Schrittlänge ist 780mm...

Oder war das mit dem Witz auf die Tatsache der Oberrohrlänge bezogen und nicht auf meine Anmerkung, dass diese nicht für kleinere Personen geeignet ist?


----------



## Gorth (30. Dezember 2005)

Also ich hielt deine Aussage auch für einen schlechten Scherz, bis ich mir heute morgen auf der HP die Geometriemaße selbst mal angeschaut habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pevloc (30. Dezember 2005)

Bzgl. Rotwildgeometrie:Ich hab mir mal die Geometrien auf www.rotwild.de angeguckt, irgendwie ist die Geo vom RCC 1.2 seltsam. Aber die anderen CC Rahmen scheinen ein ziemlich langes Oberrohr zu haben.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (30. Dezember 2005)

Anders könnte man beim RCC1.2R halt den Dämpfer nicht unterbringen. Ich hätte aber das Oberrohr tiefer angesetzt und zur Versteifung vom Oberrohr zum Sattelrohr ein Gusset angebracht wie beim Specialized Epic, da ist ja die Sattelrohrlänge (Mitte-Mitte) auch bei allen Rahmenhöhen gleich, bei der kleinsten halt kein Gusset und ab da kommt es dann dazu und wird immer größer und die echte Sattelrohrlänge (Mitte-Ende) ebenfalls, da ist allerdings auch der Dämpfer und der Schwingendrehpunkt vom Dämpfer viel niedriger angebracht - blieb wohl nichts anderes übrig beim Rotwild.


----------



## rpo35 (30. Dezember 2005)

Moin,

hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Präsentation meines Bikes zu so einer Geo-Diskussion führt. Bei mir passt "L" perfekt und ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt gar nicht vorstellen, dass das Ding jemand in Grösse "S" braucht.
Der eine sagt zum grossen Rahmen "sieht so aus, als wäre nur ein längeres Sattelrohr genommen worden", der andere sagt "Grösse "S" ist viel zu hoch".

Ziemlich gegensätzliche Aussagen !? Dass das RCC 1.0 und auch der Nachfolger 1.2 schon recht "racelastig" ist, war mir vor dem Kauf schon klar.

Vielleicht siehts auch nur auf dem Bild wieder etwas unglücklich aus (hab noch nie ein ordentliches Bild von meinen Bikes hinbekommen  ). Wenn ich es mir so ansehe...passt alles und sieht klasse aus.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Baxx (30. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, die Gabel und Laufräder incl. Reifen sind ja auch als Kompromiss (Goldesel hat Verstopfung  ) angegeben. Das mit der Gabel sehe ich trotzdem etwas anders; es soll auch kein reines Racebike sein, sonder auch tourentauglich bleiben.
> Die Sache mit den Spacern: Sägst Du gleich alles ab, bevor Du getestet hast ? Jaja, schei$$ auf die Schulter- und Rückenprobleme...Spacer sind out...



Ich fahre auch eine 80er Gabel bei Touren. Naja, bei einer Koerpergroesse von 1,73 kann bei mir kein Spacer zuwenig und keine Gabel zu niedrig sein  . Mir geht es bei den Kommentaren hier im Thread ja auch primaer um Optik (siehe Thread-Titel "...Kunstwerke"). Klar, falls die Funktion leidet muessen bei der Optik eben Abstriche gemacht werden.


----------



## rpo35 (30. Dezember 2005)

Baxx schrieb:
			
		

> ...Naja, bei einer Koerpergroesse von 1,73 kann bei mir kein Spacer zuwenig und keine Gabel zu niedrig sein  ...


Da kommen wir der Sache schon näher...bei 187cm, 3cm Spacern und dem 6° Vorbau, fahre ich am Ende wahscheinlich mit mehr Überhöhung als Du. Deswegen ist dieses pauschale "Spacer weg" imho auch völliger Blödsinn.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## deidalos (31. Dezember 2005)

Mein Untersatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (1. Januar 2006)

sehr geiles Bike 
nur dem Dual Control kann ich überhaupt nichts abgewinnen :|


----------



## jaja (1. Januar 2006)

Sieht super aus, aber bringen diese mini- Hörnchen überhaupt was?


----------



## jaja (1. Januar 2006)

sorry, Doppelpost!


----------



## mete (1. Januar 2006)

So, nachdem mein Urin- gelber Rahmen vor kurzem den geist aufgegeben hat, gab es einen neuen, passten leider nicht alle Teile, daher noch eine halbe Baustelle, Pace Schellen, Umwerfer und Sütze sollten aber kommende Wochen eintrudeln. Bisl langweilig so in schwarz, aber ich hab' ja noch gelb über...


----------



## klemmi (1. Januar 2006)

deidalos schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Untersatz


Das sieht echt mal geil aus... ich hätte vielleicht die XT Austattung gegen ein X.0 Schaltwerk und X.0 shifter (oder X.9) getauscht und als Kurbel ne XTR- dann wäre es für mich ein echtes Traumbike 
Is halt alles auch ne Frage des Geldes.

klemmi


----------



## rpo35 (1. Januar 2006)

@deidalos: Klasse das Bike  Welcher Rahmen ist das ? LR/Reifenkombi ist genau das, was ich auch noch nachrüsten will 
Dual Control wäre allerdings auch nicht mein Ding. Warum für viele hier Shimpanso plötzlich nicht mehr gut genug ist, kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## GlanDas (1. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Shimpanso plötzlich nicht mehr gut genug ist, kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehen.



Ganz einfach
1. jeder hatte bis jetzt Shimano am Bike
2. Sram funktioniert meistens besser
3. Sram ist meistens günstiger
4. Dualcontrol ist geschmackssache, dazu ist die Scheibenwahl sehr sehr begerenzt
5. Designe ist besser 

Deswegen kommt bei mir nurnoch SRAM ans Rad 

Edit: bis auf den Umwerfer


----------



## kdanny1 (1. Januar 2006)

hier mal wieder ein update:





infos auf http://light-bikes.com/bikegallery/BikeListing.asp?id=752


----------



## rpo35 (1. Januar 2006)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz einfach
> 1. jeder hatte bis jetzt Shimano am Bike na und ?
> 2. Sram funktioniert meistens besser mag sein, aber ich liebe invers
> 3. Sram ist meistens günstiger vor allem xo
> ...


 Wieso ? Ist der X-gen nicht gut genug ?


----------



## rpo35 (1. Januar 2006)

@kdanny1: Die Stütze ist "nur" 300mm lang, wie weit geht sie noch ins Sattelrohr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kdanny1 (1. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @kdanny1: Die Stütze ist "nur" 300mm lang, wie weit geht sie noch ins Sattelrohr ?


bis unter dem oberrohr...wieviel cm kann i nit sagen müsst i nachmessen..


----------



## cluso (1. Januar 2006)

kdanny1 schrieb:
			
		

> hier mal wieder ein update:
> 
> 
> infos auf http://light-bikes.com/bikegallery/BikeListing.asp?id=752




Gefällt mir sehr.

Mal wieder ein Rad das den Begrif "Kunstwerk" verdient hat. 

Bei den meisten Rädern die letzte Zeit war ja eher "CC" anstatt "Kunstwerk" angesagt   .

Jetzt noch ne leichtere Kurbel und du kannst richtige Reifen montieren und musst nicht mit diesen Präsern durch die Gegend fahren 

Gruß

cluso


----------



## jaja (1. Januar 2006)

mete schrieb:
			
		

>



Gefällt mir sehr gut, schön schlicht, aber Starrgabel am MTB?


----------



## deidalos (1. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @deidalos: Klasse das Bike  Welcher Rahmen ist das ? LR/Reifenkombi ist genau das, was ich auch noch nachrüsten will
> Dual Control wäre allerdings auch nicht mein Ding. Warum für viele hier Shimpanso plötzlich nicht mehr gut genug ist, kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehen.
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


 Hallo ich komme mit dualkontrol gut zurecht

LR ist crossmax XL hinten mit Racing Ralph, vorne mit Nobby Nic


----------



## IGGY (1. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Welcher Rahmen ist das ?
> Warum für viele hier Shimpanso plötzlich nicht mehr gut genug ist, kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehen.
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Das ist genau der LRS den ich auch fahre mit gleicher Reifenkombi Ralph!
Warum nicht mehr Shimano. Weil die eine Scheiß Politik haben!


----------



## deidalos (1. Januar 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist genau der LRS den ich auch fahre mit gleicher Reifenkombi Ralph!
> Warum nicht mehr Shimano. Weil die eine Scheiß Politik haben!





Hallo ich habe mir gerade dein Rad angeschaut sieht richtig toll aus


----------



## mete (1. Januar 2006)

jaja schrieb:
			
		

> Gefällt mir sehr gut, schön schlicht, aber Starrgabel am MTB?



Vorher hatte ich ne SID drin, war ne Fehlinvestition, brauch' ich nicht wirklich.


----------



## IGGY (1. Januar 2006)

deidalos schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ich habe mir gerade dein Rad angeschaut sieht richtig toll aus


Danke!


----------



## trailblaster (2. Januar 2006)

Nichts gegen die Qualität von Shimano, aber Inverse Schaltwerke, Dual Control usw., danach hat doch kein Biker geschrien oder!?
Ansonsten gefällt mir das Schwarze sehr gut, ein paar goldene Anbauteile würden es optisch noch aufwerten. Rotwild ist natürlich auch immer einen Blick wert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner_gs (2. Januar 2006)

mete schrieb:
			
		

> Vorher hatte ich ne SID drin, war ne Fehlinvestition, brauch' ich nicht wirklich.



Auch hier - wie schon im Leichtbauforum in einem Thread über Reifen - gilt: Unser (teilweise) spezielles Einsatzprofil wird hier nicht akzeptiert.


----------



## mete (2. Januar 2006)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Auch hier - wie schon im Leichtbauforum in einem Thread über Reifen - gilt: Unser (teilweise) spezielles Einsatzprofil wird hier nicht akzeptiert.



Genau, deshalb habe ich das auch ausschließlich auf mich bezogen , zur Not liegt die SID hier aber auch noch rum, noch...


----------



## Schafschützer (2. Januar 2006)

Das Rad von kdanny1 grenzt an Pornographie. Weiter so!


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## Boerge (2. Januar 2006)

...here we go:






Achso: Die Tune-Hörnchen sind auch noch dran.
Der Sattel..., passt gut zu meinem Arsch!
Vielleicht wird's ja noch eine Geschwindigkeitsnadel...


----------



## GlanDas (2. Januar 2006)

gefällt mir sehr gut  
mit dem Mix aus SChwarz und silber.


----------



## Northern lite (2. Januar 2006)

mir gefallen die gebogenen Rohre, sowohl am Unterrohr als auch an der Sattelstütze nicht.

Leider sieht das Storck Rebel auch so aus, sonst wäre ich ja am überlegen ob ich mir nen neuen Hardtailrahmen gönne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc-mtb (2. Januar 2006)

Na das ist aber mal ein schönes schwarzes S-Works.

Ich hoffe die lange Gabel macht das Fahrverhalten nicht ganz kaputt!

Viel Spaß damit

Matze


----------



## Stalko (2. Januar 2006)

Das würde mich auch interessieren, wie fährt sich das Bike mit der Kilo?


----------



## Tadellöser (2. Januar 2006)

Moins.
Mit Euren Boliden kann ich natürlich nicht ganz mitstinken. Aber ein bissl rot in dem vielen schwarz hier schadet auch nix. Mein Bügelbrett ist zwar nicht wahnsinnig leicht, aber es geht so halbwegs. AlpenX-tauglich isses gewiß.
Friede


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. Januar 2006)

1. die Sattelneigung kann nicht bequem sein
2. die Bremsanlage ist bei einem Gewicht von Fahrer und Ausrüstung unter 150kg nicht nötig im CC-Einsatz 

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## roadrunner_gs (2. Januar 2006)

Genau, quitscht bestimmt ständig, da die Beläge niemals auf Betriebstemperatur kommen.


----------



## Tadellöser (2. Januar 2006)

Die Sattelneigung schont den zukünftigen Nachwuchs, erfordert aber etwas mehr Armschmalz. Man erkennt die Oberrohrlänge von 605 mm auf dem Bild kaum, aber bei dem 120er Vorbau (für mehr Druck vorn) bringt die Sattelneigung eine gewisse relative Verkürzung.
Und die Bremsen sind nach mehreren früheren Marta-Durchhängern Balsam für die Psyche, erst recht wenn die Hügel richtig hoch und steil werden. Und sie sehen schön wild aus, finde ich.


----------



## Boerge (2. Januar 2006)

Stalko schrieb:
			
		

> Das würde mich auch interessieren, wie fährt sich das Bike mit der Kilo?



Super! Ich will nichts anderes mehr. Das die Kilo wie ne 100mm baut geht -für mich- in ordnung.
Sie ist hypersensibel und fährt sich wie eine gefederte stargabel...


----------



## rpo35 (2. Januar 2006)

Boerge schrieb:
			
		

> Super!...fährt sich wie eine gefederte stargabel...


Am 2.1. schon der Spruch des Jahres...wo soll das hinführen ?


----------



## trailblaster (3. Januar 2006)

@ tadellöser die discs sind ja mal der hammer
da fragt man sich welcher koloss den das bike fährt? ;-)
das rot ist schick


----------



## roadrunner_gs (3. Januar 2006)

Tadellöser schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sattelneigung schont den zukünftigen Nachwuchs (...)



Bei der Sattelneigung kann man nicht anders als ständig nach vorne zu rutschen. Wenn dir das Oberrohr und/oder der Vorbau zu lang sind würde ich mal daran etwas ändern: Sattel auf der Reling noch etwas nach vorne schieben, da ist ja noch Luft, und einen kürzeren Vorbau benutzten.
Gesund sieht die Sattelneigung nicht aus und zum fahren dürfte eine andere Sattelposition auch besser sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!mon (3. Januar 2006)

Northern lite schrieb:
			
		

> mir gefallen die gebogenen Rohre, sowohl am Unterrohr als auch an der Sattelstütze nicht.



Na endlich mal einer der merkt dass das Speci nicht grad sonderlich hübsch geraten ist! Mag ja vorteilhaft sein für die Steifigkeit aber gut aussehen tut das auf jedenfall nicht!


----------



## Schrommski (4. Januar 2006)

T!mon schrieb:
			
		

> Na endlich mal einer der merkt dass das Speci nicht grad sonderlich hübsch geraten ist! Mag ja vorteilhaft sein für die Steifigkeit aber gut aussehen tut das auf jedenfall nicht!




Ich persönlich finde das Speci an sich nicht grade schlecht, aber in Verbindung mit der Kilo gefällt es mir nicht wirklich. Die Kilo finde ich an sich auch seeeehr schick. Aber in an ein Speci passt sie meiner Meinung nach nicht so richtig ran aufgrund der runden Optik des Specis und der eckigen Optik der Kilo.

Ansonsten glaube ich aber, das sich das Bike sehr sehr gut fahren wird.


----------



## Tadellöser (4. Januar 2006)

trailblaster schrieb:
			
		

> @ tadellöser die discs sind ja mal der hammer
> da fragt man sich welcher koloss den das bike fährt? ;-)
> das rot ist schick



Danke für die Blumen! Aber es sind dann doch nur knapp 80 kg. Die fetten Anker dienen ansonsten nur einer gesunden Biker-Psyche. Nach Erfahrungen mit Bremsdurchhängern mit einer Marta wollte ich's gleich richtig machen. Bei meinem erträumten zukünftigen AlpenX ist das bestimmt auch nicht schädlich. Die Riesenteile sind wie extra saugstarke Damenbinden - sie geben einfach Sichereheit...



			
				roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> @ tadellöser Bei der Sattelneigung kann man nicht anders als ständig nach vorne zu rutschen. Wenn dir das Oberrohr und/oder der Vorbau zu lang sind würde ich mal daran etwas ändern: Sattel auf der Reling noch etwas nach vorne schieben, da ist ja noch Luft, und einen kürzeren Vorbau benutzten.
> Gesund sieht die Sattelneigung nicht aus und zum fahren dürfte eine andere Sattelposition auch besser sein.



Der Sattel ist ja schon recht weit vorn. Und für 31,VIER mm gibts kaum ungekröpfte Stützen (die bei den Shops gelisteten sind meist nicht lieferbar). Und mal ehrlich: zum sitzen sind die Sitzbeine da, nicht die Dammregion. Die hohen Sattelnasen sind Gift für unsere kleinen Freunde. Da sollte man nix riskieren! Oder ich polstere mit Damenbinden... (wo wir grad beim Thema waren)

Friede


----------



## trailblaster (4. Januar 2006)

@ tadellöser dann kannst du aber beim alpen-x keine brotzeit mit spiegelei machen! das ja nix! ;-)


----------



## mikeonbike (5. Januar 2006)

Tadellöser schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Blumen! Aber es sind dann doch nur knapp 80 kg. Die fetten Anker dienen ansonsten nur einer gesunden Biker-Psyche. Nach Erfahrungen mit Bremsdurchhängern mit einer Marta wollte ich's gleich richtig machen. Bei meinem erträumten zukünftigen AlpenX ist das bestimmt auch nicht schädlich. Die Riesenteile sind wie extra saugstarke Damenbinden - sie geben einfach Sichereheit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das problem kenne ich - einer meiner rahmen hat auch 31,4 sattelstützendurchmesser. gelöst wird das problem mit einem insert von 31,4 auf 27,2 mm (zu finden bei www.hibike.de (use shims) für knapp 10 ). in 27,2 hast du dann wieder alle möglichkeiten...

gruss mike


----------



## Flo7 (6. Januar 2006)

jetzt kommt mein Renner


----------



## Flo7 (6. Januar 2006)

sticker kommen schon runter!


----------



## mikeonbike (6. Januar 2006)

Flo7 schrieb:
			
		

> sticker kommen schon runter!



bis auf den sticker auf der sattelstütze finde ich die schüssel eigentlich ziemlich geil... materialschlacht vom feinsten - nicht absoluter leichtbau aber haltbar und sinnvoll


----------



## Beach90 (6. Januar 2006)

endlich mal wieder ein traum bike
gut der sticker an der sattelstütze muss nicht sein , aber ansonsten gewinnst du damidt bestimmt jeden schönheits preis ( und vermutlich auch jeden marathon )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailblaster (6. Januar 2006)

der spacer und die aufkleber sind ja nix
was macht den bitte ein spv aufkleber an dem bike???
ansonsten sehr schön


----------



## metulsky (6. Januar 2006)

@flo7 :

respekt ! sinnvoll aufgebaut und sieht gut aus - das waere etwas fuer papas sohn...  

gruesse

sven


----------



## dominik-deluxe (6. Januar 2006)

finde die kombination thomson seatback mit speedneedle ziemlich geil
die aufkleber an sich sehen gar nicht mal so schlecht aus allerdings sind es ein paar zu viele.


----------



## chriiss (6. Januar 2006)

Meins:























Regt euch nicht über zu lange Schaltzüge/Bremsleitungen auf - die werden im Zuge künftiger Wartungsarbeiten gekürzt. 
Einige Teile stammen noch von meinem vorhergehenden Bike: z.B die Laufräder (Magura Comp + Mavic 317) => soll, sobald wieder mehr Geld vorhanden ist durch nen DT-LRSatz ersetzt werden.
Weitere geplante Änderungen (hat aber noch Zeit):
- Schaltwerk: XTR - alt
- Pedale: Eggbeater twin-titan

Das Bike ist nicht super leicht aber gut, stabil und durchaus schnell. 

Chriiss


----------



## chriiss (6. Januar 2006)

Warum sind die Bilder so klein?

Chriiss


----------



## Einheimischer (6. Januar 2006)

chriiss schrieb:
			
		

> Meins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Weil du auf die Daumennägel verlinkt hast.

Grüße.

P.s.: schönes Bike übrigens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodo1912 (6. Januar 2006)

den Flaschenhalter hab / hatte ich auch. Gestern einmal mit der Jeans zum Bahnhof gefahren. Mit der selbigen an dem Flaschen-Halte-Geraet hängen geblieben...Gut die Hose ist noch ganz...Was mit dem Halter passiert ist koennt ihr euch denken. GRML

Achja: Findest du nicht Eggbeater Ti oder gar SL reichen auch?


----------



## chriiss (6. Januar 2006)

@ dodo1912
Mit dem Flaschenhalter hatte ich bisher zwar keine Probleme, bin aber auch nicht ganz glücklich damit. Optisch passt er nicht - finde ich und ich denke wenn die Funktion eines Flaschenhalters schon eingeschränkt ist (man kann keine Akkus für ne Funzel [Sigma Mirage] befestigen) sollte er wenigstens wirklich leicht sein wie der TUNE. Wie ich mit dem Ding weiter verfahre wird sich noch zeigen.

Betr. Pedale:
Klar, es reichen auch die alten Shimano die ich montiert habe. Ich bräuchte auch nicht unbedingt einen neuen Laufradsatz oder überhaupt das REWEL-Bike. Aber irgendwo muss man ja sein Geld verbraten! 
Im ernst: Es gibt Teile am Bike, wo mir Leichtbau und Emotion wichtig sind und Teile bei denen ich mehr auf Funktion und Stabilität konzentriere - deshalb ist das Bike ja auch nicht super leicht. Hab es nicht gewogen, schätze aber mal so 11 - 11,3 kg. Auf knapp über 10 kg würde ich es schon noch gerne drücken. Bei den Twin-Titan habe ich Leichtbau, Emotion und Funktion wohl ganz gut vereint

chriiss


----------



## trailblaster (6. Januar 2006)

der rahmen ist schon ein schmankerl, erst recht mit der stütze 
nur die xt schaltgruppe passt meiner meinung nach optisch nicht ins bild
von dem fl.-halter halte ich auch nichts


----------



## cluso (6. Januar 2006)

Woowww,

zwei absolute Sahnestücke auf einer Seite.

Zum Speci:

Eigentlich bin ich ja ein überzeugter Hardtailfan. Aber bei dem Epic könnte ich 
schwach werden.

Zum Rewel:

Meine Kritik: Bitte schraub die Cantisockel bei der Gabel ab und wechseln den Flaschenhalter. Es gibt von "BBB" einen Titan(farbigen) der genial zu Titanrahmen passt. 





Ansonsten super schönes zeitloses Hardtail.

Gruß

cluso


----------



## IGGY (6. Januar 2006)

@Flo7 So verliebt scheinst du aber doch nicht zu sein oder? Dein Rahmen steht doch im Bikemarkt oder nicht? Was willste denn dafür haben? Hätte vieleicht Interesse!


----------



## rpo35 (6. Januar 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> @Flo7 So verliebt scheinst du aber doch nicht zu sein oder? Dein Rahmen steht doch im Bikemarkt oder nicht? Was willste denn dafür haben? Hätte vieleicht Interesse!


Das ist nicht Dein Ernst oder ? Sorry, finde das Teil potthässlich. Kann sein, dass es z.Tl. an den ganzen Aufklebern liegt (sowas hasse ich wie die Pest  )....nee...tut mir leid, ich find's nicht schön !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## lens83 (6. Januar 2006)

mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber haltbar und sinnvoll



....



			
				metulsky schrieb:
			
		

> @flo7 :
> 
> respekt ! sinnvoll aufgebaut...



Sid mit Scheibe...na ja ich weiß nicht recht


----------



## rpo35 (6. Januar 2006)

lens83 schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> 
> 
> 
> Sid mit Scheibe...na ja ich weiß nicht recht


Das kommt noch dazu...die ist wahrscheinlich schon im Eimer...


----------



## TonyMontana (6. Januar 2006)

lens83 schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> 
> 
> 
> Sid mit Scheibe...na ja ich weiß nicht recht



Sorry Teamkollege aber SID und Scheibe funktioniert,solange man nicht mehr als 80kg wiegt, sehr gut! Klar es gibt steifere Gabeln aber mir reichts!

Grüsse!


----------



## rpo35 (6. Januar 2006)

TonyMontana schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Teamkollege aber SID und Scheibe funktioniert,solange man nicht mehr als 80kg wiegt, sehr gut! Klar es gibt steifere Gabeln aber mir reichts!
> 
> Grüsse!


Klar, fragt sich nur wie lange...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TonyMontana (6. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, fragt sich nur wie lange...



Für mich lang genug! Jeder der eine steife Gabel sucht soll sich eine Doppelbrücken Downhillforke in sein CC Rad schrauben und Glücklich werden. 

Und jetzt Ende der Diskussion führt eh zu nichts!

Grüsse!


----------



## rpo35 (6. Januar 2006)

TonyMontana schrieb:
			
		

> ...Jeder der eine steife Gabel sucht soll sich eine Doppelbrücken Downhillforke in sein CC Rad schrauben und Glücklich werden.
> 
> Und jetzt Ende der Diskussion führt eh zu nichts!
> 
> Grüsse!


...stimmt, vor allem bei Kommentaren wie obiger...


----------



## lens83 (7. Januar 2006)

TonyMontana schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Teamkollege aber SID und Scheibe funktioniert,solange man nicht mehr als 80kg wiegt, sehr gut! Klar es gibt steifere Gabeln aber mir reichts!
> 
> Grüsse!



ja unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen (Fahrergewicht, Einsatzbereich, Fahrweise...etc) wirds schon klappen. bei den Rennen seh ichs ja auch immer wieder - und zu guter letzt gewinnen manche mit dem Setup dann auch noch 
...ich würds aber generell nicht machen.


----------



## IGGY (7. Januar 2006)

Ein Epic fine ich Klasse. Mit den vielen Aufklebern ist auch nicht so mein Fall. Der Arnd hat da ein paar schöne stehen!


----------



## mikeonbike (7. Januar 2006)

lens83 schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> 
> 
> 
> Sid mit Scheibe...na ja ich weiß nicht recht



das rad ist halt kompromisslos auf race ausgerichtet.... und je nach fahrkönnen, fahrweise und fahrergewicht hält die kombination auch entsprechend lange... meinereiner bringt mit rad in voller wettkampfausrüstung incl. getränkeflaschen, minitool und schlauch keine 70 kg auf die waage. ich würde die kombi z.b. ohne hemmungen fahren... allerdings kann sich meinereiner die scheibe sparen - mit meinem körpergewicht wird jede bremse fertig...

als ich schrieb "haltbar und sinnvoll" war das einzig und alleine der eindruck, den das rad auf mich macht.... das muss allerdings nicht zwangsläufig für jemanden zutreffen, der ohne rad schon über 80 kg hat sein rad eher tourenorientiert ausstattet.

gruss mike


----------



## Schrommski (7. Januar 2006)

So hier mal wieder mein Bike mit diversen Änderungen:

Hope Spanner rot
Nokon rot
GA Kilo in weiß
diverse rote Kleinteile (Schrauben, Rollen, Syncros-Ahead-Kappe)
Nobby Nics












Die Kappe habe ich übrigens eloxieren lassen, gibts so natürlich nicht zu kaufen.

Mehr Bilder in meiner Galerie.

Kritik und Anregungen sind erwünscht.

P.S. Meine Kamera ist leider nicht die dollste.


----------



## _stalker_ (7. Januar 2006)

Flo7 schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt kommt mein Renner



wie schon gesagt wurde...extrem geile karre - bis auf die sticker und ein paar kleinigkeiten  
der rote speedneedle in kombination mit der roten sid


----------



## Flo7 (7. Januar 2006)

_stalker_ schrieb:
			
		

> wie schon gesagt wurde...extrem geile karre - bis auf die sticker und ein paar kleinigkeiten
> der rote speedneedle in kombination mit der roten sid



hi
was für kleinigkeiten sinds die dich stören?


----------



## trailblaster (7. Januar 2006)

@ syncros das bike ist echt deluxe
du hast scheinbar genau die gleichen optischen vorstellungen von einem schönen Bike wie ich! ist die gabel neu oder umlackiert worden? auf so ne weiße rf kurbel wär ich ja auch noch scharf, aber die bekommt man bestenfalls mit viel glück. ein paar schärfere bilder wären echt schön.
was wiegt dein bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrommski (7. Januar 2006)

trailblaster schrieb:
			
		

> @ syncros das bike ist echt deluxe
> du hast scheinbar genau die gleichen optischen vorstellungen von einem schönen Bike wie ich! ist die gabel neu oder umlackiert worden? auf so ne weiße rf kurbel wär ich ja auch noch scharf, aber die bekommt man bestenfalls mit viel glück. ein paar schärfere bilder wären echt schön.
> was wiegt dein bike?




Danke für die Blumen!

die gabel hab ich umlackieren lassen. bei der gelegenheit haben die bei german-a mir gleich nen komplett neues unterteil eingebaut, weil die anscheinend keine lust hatten, das alte zu entacken bzw. abzustrahlen.
die hebel hab ich dann auch gleich in schwarze tauschen lassen.

die kurbel hatte ich mir beim erstaufbau des rades neu geholt für damals 500 dm. ist noch vierkant mit passendem rf-lager, aber ich bin damit sehr zufrieden.

ich muss mal sehen, ob ich mir demnächst ne bessere kamera hole.

was das bike wiegt, kann ich nicht genau sagen, ich schätze um die 10 kilo. der rahmen dürfte nicht so leicht sein. und die syncros-teile bestechen auch nicht grade durch leichtigkeit. schwer sind sie allerdings auch nicht. dafür alt ne recht leichte gabel und sehr leichte laufräder (extralite extraterra).

ich hatte es mal auf 9 kilo. allerdings mit starrgabel und leichteren reifen, leichterer kassette und ein paar anderen kleinigkeiten, die evtl. leichter waren (spanner, bar-ends,....).


----------



## GlanDas (7. Januar 2006)

@Syncros
Geil Teile haste da an dem Ding...
...nur der Rahmen sieht.....aus


----------



## _stalker_ (7. Januar 2006)

Flo7 schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> was für kleinigkeiten sinds die dich stören?



ach ich persönlich würde einfach nur die trigger gegen was schickes von sram austauschen (evtl. x.o und dann noch das passende schaltwerk), die reifen gegen nobby nic etc. und auf jeden fall halt komplett alle aufkleber/decals runter + einige farbangleichungen (mir ist ein bissel zu wenig schwarz am bike )...ist aber nur mein pers. geschmack und keine kritik an deinem aufbau...der ist top
ahja...ein paar rote kettenblattschrauben und/oder zughüllen etc. würden die schönen roten akzente imho noch gut unterstützen

edit: im übrigen finde ich das bike von der antriebsseite her noch schicker (ich bin mal so frei)


----------



## [email protected]!t (7. Januar 2006)

find ich auch. irgendwie kann ich räder von automarken nicht ab.


----------



## Schrommski (7. Januar 2006)

Zum Glück gibts unterschiedliche Geschmäcker.

Da ich absoluter Porsche-Fan bin, lag für mich nahe mir nen Porsche-Bike zuzulegen. Außerdem fand ich die Rahmenform schick. Hat halt nicht jeder und fällt ins Auge. Deswegen finde ich ja die GA Kilo auch so genial, abgesehen von der Performance der Gabel.

Allerdings gefielen mir die Kompletträder mit den Votec-Gabeln und die verbauten Komponenten überhaupt gar nicht. Deswegen hab ich bei Porsche angefragt, ob man den Rahmen auch einzeln beziehen kann. Ansonsten hätte ich mir das wohl eher nicht gekauft.

verbaute Teile:
Syncros Steuersatz
Syncros Sattelstütze
Syncros Vorbau
Syncros Lenker
GA-force Kilo Gabel
Extralite Extraterra Laufräder
Raceface Taperlock Innenlager
Raceface Next LP Kurbeln
Extralite Sattel
Acor Bar Ends
XTR Schatwerk (2002)
XTR Umwerfer (2002)
XTR Schaltbremshebelkombi (2002)
XTR V-Brakes (2002)
SRAM PG 990 Kassette (2006)
SRAM PG99 Hollowpin Kette (oder wie die heißt)
NC17 Kettenblattschrauben
Tiso Kurbelschrauben
Tiso Schaltrollen
Hope Schnellspanner
Hope Sattelstützklemme
Hope Lenkerendstopfen
Nokon Züge
tune Flaschenhalter
Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.1 Reifen
Michelin Latex Schläuche
Shimano Flight Deck Computer
Shimano 959 Pedale

Also ich bin damit sehr zufrieden. Die Teile halten, sehen gut aus und sind recht exklusiv.

Außerdem fährt sich das Radl super.


----------



## lens83 (7. Januar 2006)

mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> allerdings kann sich meinereiner die scheibe sparen - mit meinem körpergewicht wird jede bremse fertig...



stimmt. zuerst die leichteste Gabel und dann ne fette Disc dranschrauben. ---> kleiner wiederspruch? 



			
				mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> als ich schrieb "haltbar und sinnvoll" war das einzig und alleine der eindruck, den das rad auf mich macht.... das muss allerdings nicht zwangsläufig für jemanden zutreffen, der ohne rad schon über 80 kg hat sein rad eher tourenorientiert ausstattet.
> gruss mike



da gebe ich Dir auch Recht!  wollte das "haltbar und sinnvoll" nur nicht so pauschal stehen lassen - für Sid mit Scheibe  - denn dafür müssen -wie Du selbst auch zugibst - schon gewisse Voraussetzungen gegeben sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (7. Januar 2006)

die disc tausch ich noch gegen marta sl od. formula oro puro oder hope mono mini.
welche disc passt am besten von den drei´n?


----------



## Pevloc (7. Januar 2006)

sl, keine experimente!


----------



## trailblaster (8. Januar 2006)

ich halte auch nicht viel von automarkenrädern, aber der porsche rahmen ist echt stylisch, ich würde an dem bike noch ne x.0 schaltung verbauen die passt imho optisch besser


----------



## cluso (8. Januar 2006)

@Syncros

Abgesehen von der Marke (die ja eigentlich eh afaik in Bretten geschweisst wurden) ein hervorragend komponiertes Rad.

Gefällt mir sehr sehr gut.

Hat meiner Meinung nach sehr viel Stil.

Nur mit dem Putzen wirst vermutlich wahnsinnig 

Gruß


----------



## Schrommski (8. Januar 2006)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> @Syncros
> 
> Abgesehen von der Marke (die ja eigentlich eh afaik in Bretten geschweisst wurden) ein hervorragend komponiertes Rad.
> 
> ...




Danke!
Stimmt, ist an sich nen Votec. 
Putzen muss man da echt oft. Mach ich aber selten.  
Dann isses halt mal nen bissl staubig.


@trailblaster

X.0 hatte ich auch schon dran gedacht. Würde mir auch super gefallen inkl. Trigger. Aber solange die XTR-Teile halten, lass ich die. Und das wird wohl noch ne Weile dauern. Als ich das Rad aufgebaut hatte, gabs X.0 ja noch nich. Außerdem geht mein Flight-Deck dann ja nicht mehr.


----------



## rkersten (9. Januar 2006)

@Flo7 ... was ist das für eine SID? Sieht mir nach einer Worldcup aus ... wenn ja welches Baujahr? Ansonsten gefällt mir das dein Aufbau ... wie aber schon andere geschrieben haben würd ich pers. auch die Aufkleber entfernen, der Aufklaber an der Sattelsütze ist ja jetzt schon weg


----------



## roadrunner_gs (9. Januar 2006)

Syncros schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> Putzen muss man da echt oft. Mach ich aber selten.
> Dann isses halt mal nen bissl staubig.
> (...)



"Nen bissl staubig"?
Also ich bin in letzter Zeit bei der Witterung hier (ungeräumtes und ungestreutes unebenes Eis) nicht viel gefahren, aber mein Rad sieht so




aus, wie wird da wohl erst (d)ein weißes aussehen?


----------



## Schrommski (9. Januar 2006)

So wie auf den Bildern, und da isses nicht frisch geputzt.

Ich fahr das Dingens normalerweise nur wenns trocken ist. Und habe das inzwischen auch schon etliche Wochen nicht mehr bewegt, weil die Gabel bei GA war.

Ich hab ja außerdem noch mein Corratec. aber das ist auch nicht grade dreckig.

Habe halt momentan kaum Zeit zum Fahren.

Aber im Sommer sieht das Porsche-Bike dann schon mal ein bissl dreckiger aus. Bzw. es wird auch schon mal so richtig eingesaut. Geschont wird es jedenfalls nicht. Ist also kein reines Poser-Bike. Natürlich auch ein bisschen.


----------



## trailblaster (9. Januar 2006)

die kette sieht ja mal übel aus
kann man das bike in dem gekachelten flur abspritzen? ;-)


----------



## _stalker_ (9. Januar 2006)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> aber mein Rad sieht so [BILD]
> aus, wie wird da wohl erst (d)ein weißes aussehen?



und ich dachte zuerst das wäre das porsche bike nach ca. 3 tagen, in denen es auch gefahren wurde..

dein bike ist übrigens immer wieder, roadrunner

blitzblank geputzte bikes? ich bin dagegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (9. Januar 2006)

trailblaster schrieb:
			
		

> die kette sieht ja mal übel aus



ich denke mal die Kette ist nicht verrostet, sondern sieht immer so aus, golden halt


----------



## rkersten (9. Januar 2006)

@roadrunnder_gs ... wie du warst die letzten Tage nicht unterwegs? Ich sag dir fahren auf Eis schult die Fahrtechnik und Balance  Ich hab für dieses Jahr aber auch erst 158km  ... teilweise ist es wirklich eine reine Eisfläche ... und was ist schlimmer als eine Einfläche? - eine Eisfläche bei Nacht mit fast leerer Mirage, hatte ich gestern 

@trailblaster ... roadrunner_gs fährt eine goldene Kette, ich noch nicht aber trotzdem sieht meine Kette momentan so aus  ... wurde ziemlich mitgenommen die letzten Tage, werd mich heut Abend mal wieder drum kümmern.

... übrigens gabs an meinem Rad in letzter Zeit auch eine kleine Änderung, ist auch wieder 96g leichter geworden. Bild kommt demnächst


----------



## mete (10. Januar 2006)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> @roadrunnder_gs ... wie du warst die letzten Tage nicht unterwegs? Ich sag dir fahren auf Eis schult die Fahrtechnik und Balance  Ich hab für dieses Jahr aber auch erst 158km  ... teilweise ist es wirklich eine reine Eisfläche ... und was ist schlimmer als eine Einfläche? - eine Eisfläche bei Nacht mit fast leerer Mirage, hatte ich gestern



Hatte ich heute auch, die Strecke die ich sonst in knapp 2h geschafft habe hat diesmal 3h gedauert und war zum Großteil kontroliertes Rumgeschliddere.


----------



## sporty (10. Januar 2006)

zur Zeit mein Lieblingsrad :


----------



## rkersten (11. Januar 2006)

sporty schrieb:
			
		

> zur Zeit mein Lieblingsrad :


Sieht leicht aus ... auch wenn die Julie nicht gerade eine der leichtesten Discs ist.


----------



## _stalker_ (11. Januar 2006)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht leicht aus ...



sieht ausserdem nach einem sehr guten winterbike aus 
hach ja singlespeed *überleg*


----------



## checky (11. Januar 2006)

SS wäre für mich pers. ja garnix, aber das Surly ist ein wunderschönes Bike. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Auch die dicken Reifen gefallen mir besonders an dem sonst schlichten & schlanken Rad (einzig die VR Felge braucht dringend ne schwarze Flanke).


----------



## rkersten (11. Januar 2006)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> ... einzig die VR Felge braucht dringend ne schwarze Flanke


 ... wieso nur die VR Felge? Ich denke mal die HR Felge ist die Selbe nur das hier der Lichteinfall täuscht und die Flanken dunkler aussehen lässt.


----------



## _stalker_ (11. Januar 2006)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> das hier der Lichteinfall täuscht und die Flanken dunkler aussehen lässt.



so wird es sein...

@ sporty: jetzt verrat uns doch auch bitte, wie schwer die schicke ss-kiste ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sporty (11. Januar 2006)

@ stalker :

Das surly wiegt um die 10 kg, das liegt aber zum grössten Teil an den Laufrädern, das sind nämlich xt-discnaben mit mavic 519 Felgen.Die passen halt gut zu den Fat Albert in 2.35.(und die Laufräder  hat ich  noch im Keller rumfliegen)


----------



## FietVujagig (11. Januar 2006)

@ sporty: Ein wirklich sehr schönes Fahrrad! Hast du schonmal Probleme mit den Schnellspanner + horizontalen Ausfallenden gehabt, oder klemmen die xt-spanner ausreichend?


----------



## sporty (11. Januar 2006)

Wenn Du die xt-spanner fest genug anziehst sollte es keine Probleme geben, ich hab aber trotzdem den Surly Tuggnut Nabenspanner dazu eingebaut (Antriebsseite reicht) weil ich sicher gehen wollte und nicht auf den integrierten Flaschenöffner verzichten will.

(Hätt nicht gedacht das das Rad hier so gut ankommt, thanks ! )


----------



## trailblaster (11. Januar 2006)

jo, gerade die warmen farben des bildes erwärmen mein herz


----------



## CSB (11. Januar 2006)

Das Surly läuft eindeutig unter CrossCountry Kunstwerk, auch wenn es nicht gerade Highend ist. (Muss auch nicht sein )

Ich fahre im Winter selbst oft ein komplett starres bike mit fetten Reifen.
Macht tierisch Laune!! 

Weiter so !


----------



## Quantic (12. Januar 2006)

CSB schrieb:
			
		

> Macht tierisch Laune!!


erstens das, zweitens funktioniert es auch bei richtigem Sch****wetter gut und drittens beschränken sich die Wartungsarbeiten auf Kette durch den Lappen ziehen und nachölen, egal wie dreckig das rad ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (12. Januar 2006)

Kann mir jemand sagen was das für nen Rahmen ist? Ich hab das Teil vor ner weile gebraucht erworben... ist zwar ein Race Face Aufkleber auf dem Frame, aber die haben ja meines Wissens nach nie Rahmen gebaut. 

Besten Dank im Vorraus


----------



## _stalker_ (12. Januar 2006)

der geometrie nach handelt es sich zumindest um einen älteren rahmen (wohl vor 1997), da der lenkwinkel mit federgabel sehr abenteuerlich aussieht...


----------



## Hupert (12. Januar 2006)

ja, sieht sehr abenteuerlich aus, fährt sich aber recht passabel... ist auch quasi nur meine stadtschlampe... ich wollts mir aber mal wieder hübsch aufbauen, nur hab ich gerade die ganze kohle für nen canyon XC9 zu fenster rausgeschaufelt... muß noch ein wenig warten... weiß nicht mal obs ein stahl oder alu-rahmen ist.

Grüße


----------



## robbitobbi (12. Januar 2006)

Hier mal meins zum Abschuß freigegeben:


----------



## Hupert (13. Januar 2006)

@robbitobbi

schickes tomac, welcher jahrgang isn das, habs gerade nicht auf der homepage gefunden... was´n das für nen flaschenhalter???  is ja oberfesch... das rot. selfmade?


----------



## rkersten (13. Januar 2006)

@robbitobbi ... sehr schick ... wenn da nicht die hässlichen Barends wären  ... ich denke mal ohne würds richtig schnittig aussehen


----------



## checky (13. Januar 2006)

die jungen Spunde, die kennen auch garnix *kopfschüttel* 
Das ist natürlich ein Ringlè H2O.

Sehr schickes Bike, aber die Hörnchen gehen mal wirklich garnicht. Entweder kurze gerade Stummel oder garnix, aber so ists optisch ein wenig grauselig.


----------



## _stalker_ (13. Januar 2006)

der meinung bin ich auch
ein paar leichte/günstige/schicke(ansichtssache) smica/xlc etc. barends dran dann ists gleich viel stimmiger ...oder eben ganz weglassen


----------



## Gnemi (13. Januar 2006)

das ist meine Feile


----------



## Gnemi (13. Januar 2006)

so ne sch.... wie kann ich denn die bilders direkt reinstellen? sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (13. Januar 2006)

schrott gepostet


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. Januar 2006)

nettes bike - du kannst es verlinken wenn du hier im forum ne galerie machst.


----------



## robbitobbi (14. Januar 2006)

@all:
vielen dank für euer lob und eure kritik,
ich weiß, die barends sind schon so ziemlich runtergekommen aber irgendwie wollte ich mir den charme der frühen 90er jahre der mtb szene erhalten, siehe ringle h2o und grip shift srt 800 x-ray.
werde sie aber auch irgendwann durch neue ersetzen.
rahmen ist ein 2002er modell, welches ich im sept 2004 über das große e neu ersteigert habe. ein fachhändler aus nürnberg hat sein lager aufgelöst und da konnte ich nicht nein sagen.
nach und nach kamen dann die teile ran und so langsam wird es fertig, obwohl ein bike ja nie wirklich fertig aufgebaut ist 
erstmal tschüß für heute und gute nacht


----------



## IGGY (14. Januar 2006)

ups!!!!Auch Schrott gepostet!


----------



## cluso (14. Januar 2006)

Gnemi schrieb:
			
		

> das ist meine Feile




Wooowww, das Prinicipia ist sehr schön.

Gefällt mir sehr sehr gut.

Jetzt noch nen weißen Flite, und es kann sogar im Tour-Forum bestehen. 

Aber stell bitte die Bilder hier in das Fotoalbum. Das Web.de-Album nervt tierisch 

Gruß


----------



## blecky78 (14. Januar 2006)

So, nachdem es mein altes HM-Bike nicht mehr gibt, hier mein neues. Heute Morgen fertig geworden.


----------



## zaprok (14. Januar 2006)

Ganz nett,

aber Du hast vergessen, den Sattel auszurichten  

MfG z


----------



## uphillking (14. Januar 2006)

zaprok schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz nett,
> 
> aber Du hast vergessen, den Sattel auszurichten
> 
> MfG z



...und der Lenker ist nicht genau mittig und die vordere Bremsleitung sieht gefährlich kurz aus. Noch'n Tipp: die Billy-klingel um 90° nach vorne kippen. Sieht dann besser aus.


----------



## Toni172 (14. Januar 2006)

@Gnemi
schönes Bike hast Du da. Welche Größe hat den der Larsen TT ? Ist das ein 2 Zöller ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiermannFreund (14. Januar 2006)

so
endlich ma die bremsleitungen gekürzt ^_^
somit offiziell fertig 






und nochmal


----------



## blecky78 (14. Januar 2006)

uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> ...und der Lenker ist nicht genau mittig und die vordere Bremsleitung sieht gefährlich kurz aus. Noch'n Tipp: die Billy-klingel um 90° nach vorne kippen. Sieht dann besser aus.



Der Sattel wird noch eingestellt, wenn ich den richtigen Sag des Dämpfers raushabe.  

Das der Lenker nicht genau mittig ist, sieht nur auf dem Bild so aus (die Skalierung wirkt links näher am Vorbau als rechts), da die Auflösung verringert ist, damit ich hier kein 1,5mb Bild hochladen muß.  
Die Bremsleitung (Bremszughülle) vorne ist eher noch ein Zentimeter zu lang, wenn die Federgabel um ihren Neagtivfederweg eingetaucht ist wirkt die Hülle noch bogenförmiger.


----------



## Flo7 (14. Januar 2006)

hi
auf den foto fehlen noch tune bar ends und exusatr pedale  :jump:


----------



## Flo7 (14. Januar 2006)

@BiermannFreund
hi
wofür brauchst du 203er scheiben bei deinen hardtail


----------



## cluso (14. Januar 2006)

BiermannFreund schrieb:
			
		

> so
> endlich ma die bremsleitungen gekürzt ^_^
> somit offiziell fertig




werde mich wohl nie an die Stetbacks gewöhnen können.

Ansonsten: Kultig Kultig


----------



## Gorth (14. Januar 2006)

@blecky78: sollte ein gut abgestimmtes Fully nicht hinten wie vorne gleichviel einsacken? Dann würdest Du den Sattel auf jeden Fall waagerecht ausrichten müssen, wenn er Dir in waagerechter Position passt.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiermannFreund (14. Januar 2006)

Flo7 schrieb:
			
		

> @BiermannFreund
> hi
> wofür brauchst du 203er scheiben bei deinen hardtail



gaanich *G*
hab die bremse allerdings nur mit denen bekommen
ansonsten wäre sie damals 30 teurer geworden oder ich hätt 6 wochen warten müssen *lol*
nächstes jahr kommen kleine scheiben drauf

die stütze tausch ich evtl. nochmal
hatte nur damals keine andere und ich mochte sie leiden
im alten rahmen war sie perfekt, da der etwa kleiner ausfiel und ich so besser saß
hier ists es schon etwas zu sehr gestreckt, weshalb ich von nem 0° vorbau auf nen kürzeren 5er gewechselt habe

wie gesagt, stütze muss ich mochmal gucken.
werd mich da auf jedenfall nochmal dranmachen
evtl. noch mit nem schiggn roten slr statt dem schwatten *G*


----------



## Leinetiger (14. Januar 2006)

Tolles Gravity, Flo7, aber warum kauft man sich so ein Carbon Rad und baut eine XT Kurbel dran?? Das verstehe ich nicht so wirklich...
Zumal man die XT Kurbel an vielen hochwertigen Rädern sieht, ich verstehe das nicht, an der Kurbel ist doch nichts besonderes, bis auf das hohe Gewicht..


----------



## AngryApe (14. Januar 2006)

@BiermannFreund


----------



## toncoc (15. Januar 2006)

noch nicht ganz fertig
aber man kann schon sehen, was es mal werden soll wenn es groß ist.


----------



## blecky78 (15. Januar 2006)

Gorth schrieb:
			
		

> @blecky78: sollte ein gut abgestimmtes Fully nicht hinten wie vorne gleichviel einsacken? Dann würdest Du den Sattel auf jeden Fall waagerecht ausrichten müssen, wenn er Dir in waagerechter Position passt.
> 
> Gruß



Hmm, da muß ich Dir Recht geben, so hab ichda noch nie drüber nachgedacht.   Aber es sind sowieso noch nicht alle Einstellungen perfekt, das wird noch ein paar km bzw. Minuten in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## dre (15. Januar 2006)

@ flo7

schick, schick, das Simplon. Wie zufrieden bist du mit dem Rahmen? Der sieht noch so neu aus, so ganz ohne Gebrauchsspuren. Und schon mal gewogen?


----------



## _stalker_ (15. Januar 2006)

toncoc schrieb:
			
		

> noch nicht ganz fertig
> aber man kann schon sehen, was es mal werden soll wenn es groß ist.



wird bestimmt ein hillkiller, wenn es mal groß ist


----------



## Clemens (15. Januar 2006)

RM Element West Point Stand 15.01.2006

Rausgeflogen sind die Fox F100 RLT und der WCS Vorbau / Lenker. 

Neu sind: MZ Marathon SL und Syntace F99 + Vector Lowrider Carbon. 

Es fehlen noch an der endgültigen Version die Syntace P6 Stütze (noch nicht lieferbar) und die RaceFace Deus XC Kurbeleinheit - kommt next Week. Gewicht knapp unter 11Kg. Die etwa 60 Gramm Mehrgewicht der MZ (ungekürzt 1660 Gramm) zur Fox (1597 Gramm gekürzt) sind durch die Syntace Parts wieder ausgeglichen.


----------



## lemma (15. Januar 2006)

gefällt mir !

was wiegt es denn ?


----------



## Baxx (15. Januar 2006)

Clemens schrieb:
			
		

> RM Element West Point Stand 15.01.2006



Schöne Farbgebung, schöner (geplanter) Aufbau. Cockpit und Gabel gehen etwas in Richtung Tourenbike - gefällt mir trotzdem gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (15. Januar 2006)

lemma schrieb:
			
		

> gefällt mir !
> 
> was wiegt es denn ?






			
				Clemens schrieb:
			
		

> Gewicht knapp unter 11Kg


----------



## Clemens (15. Januar 2006)

Nicht auf lemma rumhacken: Hab das Gewicht nachträglich reingeschrieben!!!


----------



## roadrunner_gs (15. Januar 2006)

Clemens schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> die RaceFace Deus XC Kurbeleinheit - kommt next Week
> (...)



Hoffentlich geht das gut, von der hört man ja eher nichts gutes.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. Januar 2006)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich geht das gut, von der hört man ja eher nichts gutes.



hier bei uns hier in einem Dorfladen liegt auch seit ihrem Erscheinen eine rum (bestimmt so aus den ersten Serien). sieht wirklich wunderschön aus aber ich kann das Ding irgendwie nur verächtlich angucken.

Bei meinem Budget muss eh ne XT Kurbel reichen.


----------



## cluso (15. Januar 2006)

Das Rocky sieht gut aus.

Aber finde ich das Grau der Marz etwas "langweilig".
Weiß waren die irgendwie viel viel schöner.

Gruß


----------



## toncoc (15. Januar 2006)

_stalker_ schrieb:
			
		

> wird bestimmt ein hillkiller, wenn es mal groß ist



am berg gehts wie sau, selbst ohne umwerfer. aber der soll noch kommen.
cc sollte damit aber auch gehen, vielleicht auch marathon, mal sehen.
auf jeden fall ists leicht.
gabelseitig gilts jetzt auf die german answer kilo carbon zu sparen


----------



## trailblaster (15. Januar 2006)

also das rocky und das ghost gefallen mir sehr gut
nur die xt kurbel ist halt einfach zu gewöhnlich
und die marz passt farblich überhaupt nicht


----------



## _stalker_ (16. Januar 2006)

toncoc schrieb:
			
		

> am berg gehts wie sau, selbst ohne umwerfer. aber der soll noch kommen.
> cc sollte damit aber auch gehen, vielleicht auch marathon, mal sehen.
> auf jeden fall ists leicht.



mein "neues" bike wird ja wieder so ähnlich...macht einfach super laune so ein leichter starrer bock - speziell am berg 

was hat die gabel denn für eine einbauhöhe? schaut sehr schön niedrig aus...

cc und marathon gehen imho damit bestimmt ganz gut (auch wenn man marathon-distanzen die komforteinbußen eben doch stärker zu spüren bekommt)


----------



## Schrommski (16. Januar 2006)

@BiermannFreund

Der arme Zymotic-Rahmen  

Sind zwar sehr schöne exklusive Teile dran, aber die Farbgebung... :kotz: 

Sorry, aber absolut nicht mein Geschmack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodo1912 (16. Januar 2006)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> hier bei uns hier in einem Dorfladen liegt auch seit ihrem Erscheinen eine rum (bestimmt so aus den ersten Serien). sieht wirklich wunderschön aus aber ich kann das Ding irgendwie nur verächtlich angucken.
> 
> Bei meinem Budget muss eh ne XT Kurbel reichen.



[NichtsFürUngut]Leute: Im Baumarkt kann man ganze Fahrraeder fuer den Preis einer XT-Kurbel kaufen!  

Wenn ich das höre...bei mir reicht es *nur *für ne XT-Kurbel. Wer durch ne XTR im Vergleich zu ner XT auf 10 Strecken á 70 km jedesmal ne Viertel Stunde rausfährt der soll sich bitte melden. Oder geht es nur ums Aussehen? Da mag ne XT vielleicht langweilig wirken...geb ich ja zu.
Ein Kumpel von mir fährt leidenschaftlich gern MTB - im Moment aber nur auf kleinen und grössten Kettenblatt, weil er kein Geld für ein neues Mittleres hat...Also wem seine Billig-XT-Kurbel nicht mehr gefällt...her damit  

So...ich bestell mir jetzt die neuen x.0 Trigger. die x.9 Schalten mir zu langsam. 
[/NichtsFürUngut]


----------



## Schrommski (16. Januar 2006)

dodo1912 schrieb:
			
		

> [NichtsFürUngut]Leute: Im Baumarkt kann man ganze Fahrraeder fuer den Preis einer XT-Kurbel kaufen!
> 
> Wenn ich das höre...bei mir reicht es *nur *für ne XT-Kurbel. Wer durch ne XTR im Vergleich zu ner XT auf 10 Strecken á 70 km jedesmal ne Viertel Stunde rausfährt der soll sich bitte melden. Oder geht es nur ums Aussehen? Da mag ne XT vielleicht langweilig wirken...geb ich ja zu.
> Ein Kumpel von mir fährt leidenschaftlich gern MTB - im Moment aber nur auf kleinen und grössten Kettenblatt, weil er kein Geld für ein neues Mittleres hat...Also wem seine Billig-XT-Kurbel nicht mehr gefällt...her damit
> ...



Dazu sag ich nur:

*Eure Cross - Country Kunstwerke !*


----------



## dodo1912 (16. Januar 2006)

Syncros schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu sag ich nur:
> 
> *Eure Cross - Country Kunstwerke !*



Na wenn man das so sieht   

Wollte euch nur noch mal ins Gedächtnis rufen, dass ne XT-Kurbel wahrhaftig nicht schlecht ist und vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis sicher eine der Besten überhaupt ist.

Auch geil fand ich den Spruch weiter vorne: Die Fox ist dann erstmal rausgeflogen   Nur geil!

Will ja nicht leugnen, dass ich ich auch so einer bin (Das x.9 gegen das x.0 zu tauschen war Performance - technisch auch ziemlich Sinnfrei, wenn man den Mehrpreis bedenkt...)

Also in diesem Sinne berufe ich mich auf den Threattitel und schau mal ob ich noch ein Paar Nachhilfe-Schüler finde, die mir mein bescheidenes Wissen abkaufen und mir dafür zu den ach-so-schoenen x.0 Triggern verhelfen. - Auf das auch meine Bike irgendwann mal würdig ist in diesem Threat aufzutauchen.


Gruss Dodo


----------



## Clemens (16. Januar 2006)

> Wollte euch nur noch mal ins Gedächtnis rufen, dass ne XT-Kurbel wahrhaftig nicht schlecht ist und vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis sicher eine der Besten überhaupt ist.
> 
> Auch geil fand ich den Spruch weiter vorne: Die Fox ist dann erstmal rausgeflogen  Nur geil!



Da Du mich ja wohl damit meinst: Ich habe in den jetzt 14 Jahren MTB immer nur XT-Kurbeln gefahren und zwar genau aus obigem Grund! Es sei dann auch mal erlaubt, irgendwann mal was anderes ins Auge zu fassen.  

Und zur Fox: 'Rausfliegen' ist rein wertfrei ud hat garnichts mit Fox (bzw. dem Image von Fox) oder den Mondpreisen dieser Gabeln zu tun, mir hat die Gabel (die ich aus dem letztjährigen Bike übernommen habe) einfach nicht im Element-Rahmen gefallen! Die jetzt aktuell verbaute 2005er MZ habe ich zudem wirklich günstig bekommen. Die F100 RLT wird sicherlich noch weitere Verwendung bei mir finden. Ansonsten ist es wirklich mein Bier, was ich einbaue und fahre - das entsprechende Geld muss ich auch erstmal dafür verdienen.


----------



## Baxx (16. Januar 2006)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich geht das gut, von der hört man ja eher nichts gutes.



Die Deus kommt auch an mein neues... gehoert habe ich "nur" von Problemen mit der sich loesenden Kurbelschraube. Das kann man doch mit Schraubensicherung klaeren, oder? Vielleicht ist das 2005er Modell auch verbessert wurden. Schick ist sie auf alle Faelle.

Zum Thema XT-Kurbel: Meiner Meinung nach haben hier (in diesem Thread) Preis-Leistungs-Diskussionen ueberhaupt keine Berechtigung. Es geht schlichtweg um die *Optik* - wie das bei Kunstwerken nunmal so ueblich ist  .


----------



## Gorth (16. Januar 2006)

@clemens: Du musst Dich für dein Bike absolut nicht rechtfertigen. So wie es da steht ist es echt TOP und das imho auch gerade durch die XT Kurbel.

Ich hab da jm. im Bekanntenkreis der nie was anderes als HS 33 gefahren ist und seine Bikes stellen design- wie funktionstechnisch ne Menge Bikes hier im Thread in die Tasche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (16. Januar 2006)

dodo1912 schrieb:
			
		

> [NichtsFürUngut]Leute: Im Baumarkt kann man ganze Fahrraeder fuer den Preis einer XT-Kurbel kaufen!
> 
> Wenn ich das höre...bei mir reicht es *nur *für ne XT-Kurbel. Wer durch ne XTR im Vergleich zu ner XT auf 10 Strecken á 70 km jedesmal ne Viertel Stunde rausfährt der soll sich bitte melden. Oder geht es nur ums Aussehen? Da mag ne XT vielleicht langweilig wirken...geb ich ja zu.
> Ein Kumpel von mir fährt leidenschaftlich gern MTB - im Moment aber nur auf kleinen und grössten Kettenblatt, weil er kein Geld für ein neues Mittleres hat...Also wem seine Billig-XT-Kurbel nicht mehr gefällt...her damit
> ...




Das sagt einer, der mit X.0 rumfährt obwohl es eine X.9 mehr als genug tut.
Oder fährst du damit die besagte 15min raus?!

Naja....  

Gruß

cluso

PS: Sehe gerade, daß du dich selbst "korrigiert hast.

PPS: Jemand der wie Clemens seit 2001 bei diesem "Haufen" angemeldet ist lässt sich von sowas nicht aufregen


----------



## Freshdax (16. Januar 2006)

Jens schrieb:
			
		

> Und Sonntags schön die Brötchen an der Tanke holen


Nimm dein billig bike und hau rein!!!


----------



## Clemens (16. Januar 2006)

> Jemand der wie Clemens seit 2001 bei diesem "Haufen" angemeldet ist lässt sich von sowas nicht aufregen



Stimmt - danke Cluso!! Ich entspanne jetzt bei der Montage eines Satzes Nobby Nic, versuche die vielen Luftkammer der MZ ein wenig abzustimmen und hoffe das die sch.... Kälte endlich vorüber geht. 

und jetzt wieder Bikes...


----------



## GlanDas (16. Januar 2006)

Ich würd so gerne, 
aber das Rad hat die neuen Laufräder noch nicht drauf


----------



## toncoc (16. Januar 2006)

einbauhöhe muss ich mal nachmessen, ist aber schon gering; wie ne reguläre starrgabel. die ist eher eng - alles über 2.0 geht, glaube ich, nicht.
die 175er kurbel reicht daher auch ziemlich weit runter, aber das muss alles ausgiebeig getestet werden. "blöderweise" sind die rahmen ja auf 80-100mm federgabeln konzipiert.


----------



## DAMDAM (17. Januar 2006)

Auf seine alten Tage nochmal ! Am Wochenende kommt der neue Rahmen !*freu*


----------



## Olllli (17. Januar 2006)

Hier mal ein wirkliches Kunstwerk:






von Jeff Jones


Schönen Gruß, Olllli


----------



## zaprok (17. Januar 2006)

Tausche Rohre gegen Gänge


----------



## Olllli (17. Januar 2006)

zaprok schrieb:
			
		

> Tausche Rohre gegen Gänge



Ich glaube 3 hat er.


Gruß, Olllli


----------



## Pevloc (17. Januar 2006)

Ein Kunstwerk villeicht, aber definitiv kein CC-Kunstwerk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olllli (17. Januar 2006)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Kunstwerk villeicht, aber definitiv kein CC-Kunstwerk.



sagt wer ?

Gruß, Olllli


----------



## Pevloc (17. Januar 2006)

Meine Meinung.


----------



## Pevloc (17. Januar 2006)

1.) Also ich find Rahmen + Gabel unglaublich hässlich.
2.) Das Thema/Rad hatten wir schon.
3.) Ist es ja anscheinend nicht dein Rad, sondern von irgendeiner Seite kopiert, zur Erinnerung, der Thread heisst "Eure Cross-Country Kunstwerke"!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. Januar 2006)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Kunstwerk villeicht, aber definitiv kein CC-Kunstwerk.



ist das Bike nicht von diesem Titanschweißenden Aussiedler?
oh gott ist das hässlich *würg*

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Olllli (17. Januar 2006)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> ist das Bike nicht von diesem Titanschweißenden Aussiedler?
> oh gott ist das hässlich *würg*
> 
> Gruß, Stefan



Natuerlich ist es häßlich. Das war die Fettecke bestimmt auch. Darum ist es auch ganz bestimmt nicht meins. Aber CC fahren kann man damit bestimmt ganz prima. Zumindest gibt es ein paar beeindruckende Bilder wie der Aussiedler mit dem Rad umgeht.

Schönen Gruß, Olllli


----------



## dominik-deluxe (17. Januar 2006)

als stadt singleseeder hätte es vielleicht noch chancen. aber wirklich nicht bei cc. der rahmen und die gabel haben aber schon was, => gewicht. 
mfg
dominik


----------



## Keili (17. Januar 2006)

Also ein echtes JJ wiegt ca. 11kg. 

Keili


----------



## Einheimischer (18. Januar 2006)

Man könnte auf jeden Fall gut eine Startnummer daran befestigen...

...am besten eine 2m² große, damit man das Ding nicht mehr sieht!


----------



## m.a.t. (18. Januar 2006)

sorry, aber ein Kunstwerk ist das in meinen Augen nicht. Die geschwungen Rahmen- und Gabelrohre passen ja nun mal wirklich gar nicht zu diesem blöden Knick in der Sattelstütze. Da gehört sowieso genauso wie an den Vorbau auch was titaniges ran.  
3 Gänge - irgendwie inkonsequent. Da würde eine Nabe irgendwie besser reinpassen, als dieses gereckte X.O.
Naja, ich muss das ja zum Glück nicht fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pevloc (18. Januar 2006)

Kann mir kaum vorstellen das das JJ nur 11 kg wiegen soll. Diese komische Rahmen und Gabel Konstruktion ist einfach unnütz!

Oder kann man alle Rohre wegsägen die man nicht bruacht? Zum Beispiel das Oberohr, dann hat man ein schickes Damen-Rad.

Des weiteren hat das Rad auch keinen Flaschenhalter, eine Stunde CC ohne Flasche? Viel Spass....


----------



## _stalker_ (18. Januar 2006)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Des weiteren hat das Rad auch keinen Flaschenhalter, eine Stunde CC ohne Flasche? Viel Spass....



Ich sehe da SO EINIGE Möglichkeiten, die Flasche wo reinzustecken...also bitte!


----------



## Schrommski (18. Januar 2006)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir kaum vorstellen das das JJ nur 11 kg wiegen soll. Diese komische Rahmen und Gabel Konstruktion ist einfach unnütz!
> 
> Oder kann man alle Rohre wegsägen die man nicht bruacht? Zum Beispiel das Oberohr, dann hat man ein schickes Damen-Rad.
> 
> Des weiteren hat das Rad auch keinen Flaschenhalter, eine Stunde CC ohne Flasche? Viel Spass....




11 kg ist schon korrekt (Rahmen + Gabel)!!


----------



## cluso (18. Januar 2006)

Ähmmm,

Jeff Jones fährt mit seinen Kreationen Sachen für die hier manche nen "Freerider" brauchen.

Nur mal so am Rande...


----------



## trailblaster (18. Januar 2006)

Schon krass das Gerät! Also mir gefällts, aber eher für nen Bike Museum!
Weitere Titanteile an dem Ding würden nur vom Wesentlichen ablenken.


----------



## powderJO (18. Januar 2006)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> Jeff Jones fährt mit seinen Kreationen Sachen für die hier manche nen "Freerider" brauchen.



sicher. aber dennoch glänzen seine bikes (naja, die meisten zumindest) vor allem durch eine völlig sinnfreie verschwendung eines ansonsten wirklich schönen materials ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (18. Januar 2006)

powderJO schrieb:
			
		

> sicher. aber dennoch glänzen seine bikes (naja, die meisten zumindest) vor allem durch eine völlig sinnfreie verschwendung eines ansonsten wirklich schönen materials ...




Ja und  

Das finde ich gerade das schöne daran.
Wobei das obige schon etwas grenzwertig ist.
Ich finde dies hier klasse:







So gesehen gibt es viel Verschwendung.... (oh wie philosophisch).

Übrigens schaut euch mal die Preise der Kunstwerke an und dann die Warteliste.  Fast so wie bei Richard Sachs.

Gruß


----------



## Northern lite (18. Januar 2006)

Wenn Ihr darüber diskutieren wollt, dannmacht doch bitte einen neuen Threat dazu auf.

Und nun kommt bitte zum Wesentlichen zurück. *EURE CC-Kunstwerke*


----------



## CSB (18. Januar 2006)

Ahhhhh!!...Oh mein Gott...!!!
Hilfe!!.....Augenkrebs!!!

Handwerklich ist das sicherlich ein toll gestaltetes, aufwendig gefertigtes Fahrad. Aber eben kein XC-Kunstwerk.

Welch eine Titan Verschwendung!  Da könnte mann ja locker 2-3 geile hardtail-rahmen draus brägeln.


----------



## polo (18. Januar 2006)

per definition hat kunst keinen praktischen wert, von daher ist das rad aus #7526 kunst.


----------



## singlestoph (18. Januar 2006)

was bitte soll man denn sonst mit einem solchen bike fahren können?

downhill, dirtjump, bmx, tour de france, cyclocross, freeride  ?

?S


----------



## Einheimischer (18. Januar 2006)

singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> was bitte soll man denn sonst mit einem solchen bike fahren können?
> 
> downhill, dirtjump, bmx, tour de france, cyclocross, freeride  ?
> 
> ?S



Extrem Brötchenholing!  

Grüße.


----------



## rkersten (19. Januar 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Extrem Brötchenholing!
> 
> Grüße.



 genau, da kann man sicher auch irgendwo noch einen brauchbaren Titanhaken für die brötchentüte anschweißen lassen  


... um nun mal wieder zum Thema zurückzukommen, hier mal wieder ein "aktuelles" Bild von MEINEM Kunstwerk (seit heute sind andere schnellspanner dran - 25g leichter) kam aber noch nicht zum fotografieren/probefahren. Viel Spass beim drüber herziehen  ... vielleicht ist ja brauchbare Kritik bei.


----------



## Schlammpaddler (19. Januar 2006)

Also wenn man die Meinungen zu den JeffJones Teilen so liest, dann könnte man den Eindruck bekommen, einige von Euch wären schonmal während eines Rennens von so so einem "Ding" überholt und vom Siegen abgehlten worden. 

Was man damit so alles anstellen kann hängt ja wohl in erster Linie vom Fahrer und seinem Können ab.


----------



## checky (19. Januar 2006)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn man die Meinungen zu den JeffJones Teilen so liest, dann könnte man den Eindruck bekommen, einige von Euch wären schonmal während eines Rennens von so so einem "Ding" überholt und vom Siegen abgehlten worden.
> 
> Was man damit so alles anstellen kann hängt ja wohl in erster Linie vom Fahrer und seinem Können ab.



Naja, wenn man sich bei den beiden geposteten Bildern anguckt wie weit man hinter dem Tretlager sitzt, dann sind diese beiden Bikes für eines ganz sicher nicht geeignet: zum schnell fahren


----------



## Schlammpaddler (19. Januar 2006)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, wenn man sich bei den beiden geposteten Bildern anguckt wie weit man hinter dem Tretlager sitzt, dann sind diese beiden Bikes für eines ganz sicher nicht geeignet: zum schnell fahren


Wieso? Der Fahrer vermutlich nur seeeehr lange Oberschenkel.
Aber hast schon recht. Auch die Sattelüberhöhung lässt nicht gerade auf CC schließen. Wobei auch hier Ausnahmen die Regel bestätigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scottfreak (19. Januar 2006)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> genau, da kann man sicher auch irgendwo noch einen brauchbaren Titanhaken für die brötchentüte anschweißen lassen
> 
> 
> ... um nun mal wieder zum Thema zurückzukommen, hier mal wieder ein "aktuelles" Bild von MEINEM Kunstwerk (seit heute sind andere schnellspanner dran - 25g leichter) kam aber noch nicht zum fotografieren/probefahren. Viel Spass beim drüber herziehen  ... vielleicht ist ja brauchbare Kritik bei.





mach doch statt dem vorhandenen flaschenhalter aus alu (?) einen aus carbon drann  dann sparste noch mal 20 gramm 
greez scottfreak


----------



## lelebebbel (19. Januar 2006)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, wenn man sich bei den beiden geposteten Bildern anguckt wie weit man hinter dem Tretlager sitzt, dann sind diese beiden Bikes für eines ganz sicher nicht geeignet: zum schnell fahren



also erstens: Das abgebildete Gartenzaunrad ist nicht von Jeff Jones, sondern von Adobe Photoshop. JJ würde so einen Blödsinn niemals bauen.

zweitens sind die Räder geometrisch auf Singlespeed/4-Gang Betrieb ausgelegt, das Heck ist so kurz weil man bergauf im Stehen fährt, und dazu braucht man Grip, ein abhebendes Vorderrad ist dagegen kein Problem.

Das ECHTE Rad und seine reich bebilderte Entstehungsgeschichte kann man hier anschauen, das beantwortet dann auch die Frage ob man sowas als Kunst bezeichnen kann: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=140117

(Mir persönlich gefällt das Rad mit der White Forke aus #38 im obigen Thread etwas besser)


So, jetzt könnt ihr mit euren Coladosen weitermachen


----------



## Jonas27 (19. Januar 2006)

@ rkersten

Schönes Rad  ! 

Aber wo bleibt das geile Neue ?


----------



## DAMDAM (19. Januar 2006)

Ich will jetzt auch mal:

Letztes Jahr 





Dieses Jahr


----------



## Principia (19. Januar 2006)

uuih...ein fahnenmast am scale! 

gefällt mir!


----------



## GlanDas (19. Januar 2006)

bei der Sattelüberhöhung tut mir selbst beim anschauen der Rücken weh  
aber eine echte uphill maschine


----------



## mauntenbeiker (19. Januar 2006)

...na da bin ja froh, dass du bei deinem neuen auf die professionelle rote luftpumpen-befestigung verzichtet hast 

sind die 1,5 meter sattelüberhöhung am scale nur fürs foto - oder täuscht das - oder bist du so ein langer kerl...

(edit: uuups, ich war zu langsam....)


----------



## chri5 (19. Januar 2006)

Schoenes Scale! Willkommen im Fahnenmastclub! So muddat sein!


----------



## cluso (19. Januar 2006)

@lelebebbel

Danke für das Statement




Juchu mal wieder ein Scale *freude*freude*freude* 
Wie war das mit "Kunstwerk"?! 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri5 (19. Januar 2006)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> @lelebebbel
> 
> Danke für das Statement
> 
> ...



Jo, gibts wie Sand am Meer mittlerweile, stimmt schon.....


----------



## cluso (19. Januar 2006)

Und wenn ich gerade am provozieren bin.

Hier mal mein (mittlerweile bekanntes) CMS im 2006er Aufbau:






Gruß

cluso


----------



## [email protected] (19. Januar 2006)

Das sind ja schon Hammer aus!


----------



## Flo7 (19. Januar 2006)

hi
ihr mein modifiziertes epic. jetzt mit extralite ul2 und mit ritchey wcs vorbau
p.s:jetzt ohne sticker!


----------



## -quake- (19. Januar 2006)

schönes quantec 

das epic gefällt mir optisch sehr gut


----------



## DAMDAM (19. Januar 2006)

@cluso 

Geschmack hin oder her .. wenigstens bei den Pedalen wirst du wohl nicht merkern oder ?

Gruß Christian ( Der sich freut ein Scoot Scale zu fahren... PUNKT !)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (19. Januar 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> @cluso
> 
> Geschmack hin oder her .. wenigstens bei den Pedalen wirst du wohl nicht merkern oder ?
> 
> Gruß Christian ( Der sich freut ein Scoot Scale zu fahren... PUNKT !)




Nein, da mecker ich sicher nicht 

Kritik war ja auch nicht persönlich gemeint 

Gruß


----------



## trailblaster (19. Januar 2006)

jo ohne die aufkleber schon viel besser
das serotta ist schon krass
nur das grün ist nicht mehr so frisch


----------



## rkersten (20. Januar 2006)

@Scottfreak ... ja da hast du recht der ist aus Alu, der ist aber auch nur im Winter dran und was ist leichter als ein Carbon Flaschenhalter? kein Flaschenhalter!  ... im Sommer fahr ich ohne da Trinkrucksack denn im Winter dient der nur als Halter für die Mirage.

@Jonas27 ... kommt noch kommt noch ... du wirst es nie erraten wer mich da gerade so aufhält - mehr über ICQ

@Flo7 ... oh ja jetzt sieht es richtig super aus - könnt von mir sein  Hattest du meine Frage was die SID (ist das eine SID Worldcup?) betrifft schon beantwortet?

@-quake- ... danke, dein Quantec ist auch nicht schlecht - wobei mir dein günes Rad ja viel besser gefällt


----------



## Schlammpaddler (20. Januar 2006)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn ich gerade am provozieren bin.
> 
> Hier mal mein (mittlerweile bekanntes) CMS im 2006er Aufbau:
> 
> ...



Schöne Wand!
Ist das Tapete oder Putz?


Die grüne Farbe des ansonsten geilen Rahmens hat mir noch nie so gut gefallen, aber die Gabel hat schon was.


----------



## Gorth (20. Januar 2006)

@cluso: was ist jetzt an dem Serotta so provokant? 

zum Jones bike: Man bekommt hier langsam das Gefühl, dass die SSP Fraktion phantasielos geworden ist. Die einzigen Provokationen zu denen sie noch imstande sind scheint das Posten von Jones-Produkten und die obligatorischen Diskussionen zu sein.


----------



## zaskar76 (20. Januar 2006)

@cluso
hatte serotta diese komischen gabeln nicht auch mal unter eigenem label angeboten?


----------



## chris29 (20. Januar 2006)

Flo7 schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> ihr mein modifiziertes epic. jetzt mit extralite ul2 und mit ritchey wcs vorbau
> p.s:jetzt ohne sticker!


Der SPV - Aufkleber muß noch runter, hast ja RS und Fox- Teile dran und kein Manitou.... 
Ansonsten TOP


----------



## cluso (20. Januar 2006)

@Gorth
hätte ja sein können das sich manche durch die Farbe, das Material und Aufbau provoziert fühlen 

@zaskar76
Ich glaub nicht. Kann aber schon sein das der olle Ben damit mal experimentiert hat. Meine kommt aus Frankreich


----------



## Gorth (20. Januar 2006)

hehe achso, naja die können sich dann nen schwarzweiss monitor holen, dann haben sie alle bikes in einer dezenten Farbgebung 
edit: vergaß zu erwähnen, dass ich dein Material und den Aufbau sehr gelungen finde!


----------



## [email protected] (20. Januar 2006)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> @Gorth
> hätte ja sein können das sich manche durch die Farbe, das Material und Aufbau provoziert fühlen
> 
> @zaskar76
> Ich glaub nicht. Kann aber schon sein das der olle Ben damit mal experimentiert hat. Meine kommt aus Frankreich




Es ist eine Look-Fournale Shark Carbon Gabel.Wie fährt sie sich?Wirklich so sensibel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checky (20. Januar 2006)

Chris Chance schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist eine Look-Fournale Shark Carbon Gabel.Wie fährt sie sich?Wirklich so sensibel?



Ja, garkein Vergleich zu jeder mir bekannten Telegabel (auch keine Z1 kann da auch nur annähernd mithalten  ).


----------



## Dr.Dos (20. Januar 2006)

Flo7 schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> ihr mein modifiziertes epic. jetzt mit extralite ul2 und mit ritchey wcs vorbau
> p.s:jetzt ohne sticker!


Ich find Dein Epic obergeil, weiß nicht warum. Außerdem das erste und einzige Rad, an dem der tune Sattel gut aussieht.


----------



## madmax87 (20. Januar 2006)

Hier mal meins, von der Exklusivität her kann ich zwar net mit meinen Vorgängern mithalten, weil dafür die Kohle net langt, aber schnell fahren kann man damit trotzdem sehr gut, wie ich finde. 





Und nochmal von hinten und der falschen Seite: 




Was meint ihr, wie wohl so eine gekröpfte Thomson Elite Sattelstütze optisch an das Radl passen würde (funktionell gibts da wohl nix zu meckern), denn mit der momentanen RF bin ich irgendwie net so doll zufrieden. 
Ansonsten ist jegliche Kritik sehr erwünscht, ich will mich schließlich bessern!


----------



## Wave (20. Januar 2006)

die pornohaften brakebooster umlakieren


----------



## GlanDas (20. Januar 2006)

Der Schnellspanner hinten sieht gefährlich aus 

Sonst ein sicher solides Bike
vorallem der Rahmen gefällt mir


----------



## -quake- (20. Januar 2006)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> die pornohaften brakebooster umlakieren


auf keinen fall!!!!  
was meinst du, was die dinger in ein paar jahren für einen preis erzielen werden?
fall sie gut gepflegt sind...
wird zwar nicht ganz so viel, wie für die 22th anniversity bezahlt werden, aber immerhin..


----------



## Northern lite (20. Januar 2006)

richtig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

die sehen megageil aus und geben dem Bike das gewisse etwas.....

also KEINESFALLS umlackieren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rkersten (20. Januar 2006)

@madmax87 ... lackier die Booster blos net um, die passen sehr gut ans Rad ... nur beißen die sich irgendwie meiner meinung nach mit den gelben Magura Decals - runter damit!!


----------



## zaskar76 (20. Januar 2006)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> @zaskar76
> Ich glaub nicht. Kann aber schon sein das der olle Ben damit mal experimentiert hat. Meine kommt aus Frankreich



ich meine doch das girvin(?) mal was für/mit serotta gemacht hat, aber eher nur so gelabelt wie die mag21 und judy fsx versionen von rockshox für specilized, oder die concept-AMP-dinger für univega... ich geh vielleicht mal die lektüren durchkramen... kann höchstens sein das es nicht von ben selbst war sondern das nur bike-action damals seine finger im spiel hatte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (20. Januar 2006)

Das gewisse Etwas sieht aber nicht aus und passt nicht zum Rad. Schön schlicht sollte es sein....oder richtig bunt


----------



## madmax87 (20. Januar 2006)

Ist ja so gedacht, dass die Bremse bisschen raussticht, ansonsten ists ja (bis auf die Aufkleber, die eh nach einiger Zeit wieder abfallen) eher ne graue Maus. Sicherlich würden die aktuellen Avid SD7 in diesem feinen grau (sehr lecker) auch toll ans Bike passen, das ganze würde denn bestimmt auch sehr edel aussehen und auch noch ein ganzes paar Gramm sparen, aber erstens hab ich erst voriges Jahr auf die HS33 gewechselt und bin sehr zufrieden damit und zweitens würde ich mit dem Bike auch mit der V-Brake eh keine Leichtbaurekorde aufstellen, also gibts keine (vernünftigen) Gründe da was auszuwechseln. Außerdem find ich, dass die Kombi aus Gold, Schwarz und Weiß am Hinterbau recht geil ausschaut. Verkaufen will ich die Bremsen übrigens net, die wachsen bestimmt an dem Rahmen fest, denn an den kommt mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nix anderes mehr ran, wozu auch, gell!?


----------



## *adrenalin* (20. Januar 2006)

nicht wirklich ganz neu, aber mit modifizierter gabel, umgebaut auf disc und neuen bremsen und laufrädern sowie neuer stütze habe ich mir gedacht...


... ich zeig´s euch mal wieder:






jetzt leider 8,9 kg


----------



## Gorth (21. Januar 2006)

Das Quantec ist ja echt geil, gerade das Cockpit mit der Gabel gefällt mir sehr! Einzig die Stütze würd ich gegen eine Thomson tauschen, ne Ritchey sieht irgendwie nicht aus mit dem Speedneedle ( stört mich an meinem Rad auch ).


----------



## GlanDas (21. Januar 2006)

sehr sauber aufgebautes Bike,
aber investiere doch mal in barends und Lenkerstopfen  

...wie ist das eigentlich mit den X.0 shortys?
kann man bei nässe bzw mit eingefrorenen Fingern noch schalten?


----------



## Northern lite (21. Januar 2006)

stimmt schon....

ist zwar ne Ritchey WCS Carbon, aber sie paßt nun wirklich nicht zu dem Bike...

Ich denke ne ungekröpfte würde am stimmigsten aussehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toncoc (21. Januar 2006)

@adrenalin

das quantec ist das interessanteste projekt seit langem hier.
auch deine galerie ist sehr interessant.
aber warum der umstieg auf discs?


----------



## mete (21. Januar 2006)

So, jetzt mit neuem Laufradsatz, Umwerfer und Bremsen ist es auch schon fahrtüchtig, leider bin ich noch nicht zum Testen gekommen.


----------



## Pevloc (21. Januar 2006)

Hola, das ist mal CC-Race ! Sehr dunkel und sehr sporadisch. Sicher äusserst leicht! Gewicht?

Was mich bissel irritiert ist die Hone Kurbel, die wirkt fast zu massiv im Vergleich zum Rest. Ne FRM ohne Konsorten wäre villeicht passerder.

Gruß Pevloc


----------



## lelebebbel (21. Januar 2006)

Wie schon an anderer Stelle erwähnt - sieht flott aus, aber der Lenkwinkel... wenn das Rad parallel zum Schrank steht, sind das 66 Grad... ist zwar sicher eine ungenaue Messmethode, aber trotzdem würde ich dir dringend die niedrigere Pace empfehlen


----------



## mete (21. Januar 2006)

Hoi, Danke für Lob und Tadel , die Kurbel ist ein Tribut an die Finanzen, das Ding kostet 75 Eur. Ne FRM wäre sicher leichter und schöner, aber die kostet wahrscheinlich auch mehr als das drei- oder vierfache. Gewicht ist wegen der Kurbel, 200g Bremshebeln und 200g Vorbau nicht so toll, 8,56 Kg laut Teileliste. 

Lenkwinkel habe ich jetzt mal mit einer Schablone richtig vermessen, weil ja vorher schon Kritik geäußert wurde, sind 71,3°, recht flach also, ich werde mal nach einer kürzeren Pace Ausschau halten und außerdem die Canti- Schellen schwarz machen...


----------



## mauntenbeiker (21. Januar 2006)

@ adrenalin:

guuuut, dass du mal wieder ein aktuelles foto von deinem quantec einstellst - der rahmen hat ja schon so manche schrauborgie über sich ergehen lassen... 

wolltest du nicht auf quantec-scandium aufrüsten - oder wartest du, genau wie ich, auf die lieferung der neuen rahmen?


----------



## Olllli (21. Januar 2006)

Gorth schrieb:
			
		

> @cluso: was ist jetzt an dem Serotta so provokant?
> 
> zum Jones bike: Man bekommt hier langsam das Gefühl, dass die SSP Fraktion phantasielos geworden ist. Die einzigen Provokationen zu denen sie noch imstande sind scheint das Posten von Jones-Produkten und die obligatorischen Diskussionen zu sein.



Dann mal mein neues SSP und zwar mit Cross-Countrie konformem negativ Vorbau:











 

Schönen Gruß, Olllli


----------



## roadrunner_gs (21. Januar 2006)

Vorbau wieder richtig rum und dafür den Riser gegen einen gleich breiten Straight tauschen.


----------



## Olllli (21. Januar 2006)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Vorbau wieder richtig rum und dafür den Riser gegen einen gleich breiten Straight tauschen.




Nö. Vorbau so lassen und geraden Lenker rein.
Ich habe aber keinen so breiten. Ausser dem Salsa fällt mir auch keiner ein. Der billige Easton ist aber trotz Riser immer noch relativ flach. Der geht so ungefähr 1,5 cm hoch.


Schönen Gruß, Olllli


----------



## Baxx (21. Januar 2006)

Olllli schrieb:
			
		

> Dann mal mein neues SSP und zwar mit Cross-Countrie konformem negativ Vorbau:



Nett. Die Avids sehen etwas trostlos aus auf weiss, finde ich. Wie wär's mit Ultimates?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner_gs (21. Januar 2006)

Oder abschleifen und weiß lackieren...


----------



## konakula (21. Januar 2006)

@ Olllli

hallo, mich würde mal interssieren, was dür für eine übersetzung fährst( anzahl der zähne vorn und hinten).


----------



## Hugo (21. Januar 2006)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Hola, das ist mal CC-Race ! Sehr dunkel und sehr sporadisch. Sicher äusserst leicht! Gewicht?
> 
> Was mich bissel irritiert ist die Hone Kurbel, die wirkt fast zu massiv im Vergleich zum Rest. Ne FRM ohne Konsorten wäre villeicht passerder.
> 
> Gruß Pevloc



das heisst spartanisch und nicht sporadisch 

weiss nicht, aber irgendwie...hone kurbeln und rc31? cadex rahmen und 950er xtr...ich weiss nicht...für mein geschmack zu viel geschuster


----------



## Olllli (21. Januar 2006)

konakula schrieb:
			
		

> @ Olllli
> 
> hallo, mich würde mal interssieren, was dür für eine übersetzung fährst( anzahl der zähne vorn und hinten).



Ich fahre ganz klassisch 2:1. Vorne 36 hinten 18 Zähne.


@ Baxx: Hast du welche fuer mich ? Ich wuerde dir 30,- Euros fuers Pärchen geben  


Schönen Gruß, Olllli


----------



## mete (21. Januar 2006)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> das heisst spartanisch und nicht sporadisch
> 
> weiss nicht, aber irgendwie...hone kurbeln und rc31? cadex rahmen und 950er xtr...ich weiss nicht...für mein geschmack zu viel geschuster



Das ist kein Cadex, ich sähe da aber auch keinen Widerspruch.


----------



## Hugo (21. Januar 2006)

n cadex muss mit 900er ausgerüstet sein 
is kein cadex? sieht aber verdammt danach aus.

trotzdem, mir gefällt dieser "modtro"-look nicht, um ma in "micra" zu schreiben, entweder modern oder retro, beides vereinen geht nicht...siehe beetle, pt-cruiser oder corvette C6


----------



## mete (21. Januar 2006)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> n cadex muss mit 900er ausgerüstet sein
> is kein cadex? sieht aber verdammt danach aus.
> 
> trotzdem, mir gefällt dieser "modtro"-look nicht, um ma in "micra" zu schreiben, entweder modern oder retro, beides vereinen geht nicht...siehe beetle, pt-cruiser oder corvette C6



Naja, das ist dann Geschmackssache, bei Autos gefällt mir das auch nicht. Dass das kein Cadex ist, erkennt man daran, dass die Muffen fließende Übergänge haben und kein Monostay dran ist, außerdem fehlt die Verstrebung zwischen den Kettenstreben und er ist leichter. Ansonsten sind das alles Teile, die für mich gut funktionieren (bis auf den Vorbau, der ist zu kurz und die Bremshebel, die sind zu schwer) und zugegebenermaßen ist da viel gemischt, da ich auch 8 fach fahren möchte (SRT X Ray 800+ XTR 950 ). Achso und ich hasse geslopte Rahmen, da ich da keine vernünftige Sattelüberhöhung hinkriege, die neuen Dinger sind ja alle hinten so tief.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (21. Januar 2006)

Ich habe noch einen Richtey WCS mit 110/17°, soll ich ihn zu der Gabel legen?
Oder hast du die schon abgeholt?


----------



## mete (21. Januar 2006)

Uah, den hätte ich gerne mal probiert, obwohl -17° schon ganz schön heftig sind. Ich warte erstmal, wie der 120mm F139 passt, den ich mal antesten wollte, muss ich auch erst abholen, ich bin diese Woche irgendwie nicht vor 19Uhr aus der Uni gekommen und habe die Gabel noch nicht abholen können, alles schei?e...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (21. Januar 2006)

Nach Cadex kam MCM

und das schon etwa 93 oder so

ich hätt da auch noch was das ich aus einem crosscountry-kunstwerk (litespeed obed rahmen) gebastelt hab aber ich getrau mich nicht es hier hinzustellen

da ich keine lust hab mich von der achwirsindjasoernsthier-dasmachtunszwarnichtcooleraberdafürumsounangenehmer-fraktion niederschreien zu lassen

weil dazu bin ich einfach zuwenig schmerzbefreit.

also wenn einer lust hat kann er ja bei meinen bildchen vorbeischauen lade jetzt hoch

s


----------



## Gorth (22. Januar 2006)

@Ollli: n1 !!!!

Gruß


----------



## singlestoph (22. Januar 2006)

nur soviel

der rest ist auf flickr.com


----------



## Olllli (22. Januar 2006)

Gorth schrieb:
			
		

> @Ollli: n1 !!!!
> 
> Gruß



Was auch immer du mir damit sagen willst.


Gruß, Olllli


----------



## GlanDas (22. Januar 2006)

Olllli schrieb:
			
		

> Was auch immer du mir damit sagen willst.



Zocker Sprache...soll heißen "nice one"


----------



## Olllli (22. Januar 2006)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Zocker Sprache...soll heißen "nice one"




Da bin ich zu alt fuer.


Schönen Gruß, Olllli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorth (22. Januar 2006)

bitte um Verzeihung wegen der etwas stark abgekürzten Schreibweise, dachte sie wäre hier geläufig
King Fly hat natürlich recht: nice one!


----------



## _stalker_ (22. Januar 2006)

Gorth schrieb:
			
		

> bitte um Verzeihung wegen der etwas stark abgekürzten Schreibweise, dachte sie wäre hier geläufig
> King Fly hat natürlich recht: nice one!



och ich finds ok...

hf+gl =)

@ mete
 schönes ding, du 

@ singlestoph
ich seh da kein cc-bike auf den bildern 
würde dich gerne mal einige verblockte trails damit shredden sehen 




im ernst: netter straßenrenner...


----------



## roadrunner_gs (22. Januar 2006)

Kann es sein, dass sie singlestoph die Griffe geklaut haben als er das Rad vor dem Supermarkt angeschlossen hat?


----------



## singlestoph (22. Januar 2006)

ät stalker


hab nie behauptet dass das ein cc teil ist, dass es keins ist sehe ich selbst

sondern dass es aus einem cckunstwerk  gebastelt wurde

für verblockte singletrails würd ich sowieso kein hardtal nehmen
wenn dann höchstens um fullyfahrer abzuhängen

s


----------



## Duke Lion (22. Januar 2006)

Der Rahmen, Steuersatz, Flaschenhalter und die Pedale waren Teil meines 2005 Race Bikes und tun jetzt im neuen Trainingsbike ihren Dienst.


----------



## GlanDas (22. Januar 2006)

Das Oberrohr kommt mir irgendwie sehr lang vor,
vielleicht auch wegen dem Lenkwinkel der Starrgabel.
Aber sonst sehr solide aufgebaut.
Sag mal wie befestigt man den RDS Geber mit den Kabelbinder an der Gabel?


----------



## jaja (22. Januar 2006)

mete schrieb:
			
		

> So, jetzt mit neuem Laufradsatz, Umwerfer und Bremsen ist es auch schon fahrtüchtig, leider bin ich noch nicht zum Testen gekommen.



Das sieht klasse aus, so ganz ohne Decals, wie hasst du die Schrift von den Reifen runterbekommen?

@singlestoph: hiessen die nach den Cadex damals nicht CFM (1-4) oder so?


----------



## mauntenbeiker (23. Januar 2006)

Duke Lion schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rahmen, Steuersatz, Flaschenhalter und die Pedale waren Teil meines 2005 Race Bikes und tun jetzt im neuen Trainingsbike ihren Dienst.



...nicht schlecht für ein trainingsbike 

mich würde allerdings ein foto von deinem müsing x-lite mehr interessieren


----------



## *adrenalin* (23. Januar 2006)

Gorth schrieb:
			
		

> Das Quantec ist ja echt geil, gerade das Cockpit mit der Gabel gefällt mir sehr! Einzig die Stütze würd ich gegen eine Thomson tauschen, ne Ritchey sieht irgendwie nicht aus mit dem Speedneedle ( stört mich an meinem Rad auch ).


bin ja eine zeitlang die heylight gefahren, aber so paßt mir die sitzposition besser!!




			
				KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> aber investiere doch mal in barends und Lenkerstopfen
> ...wie ist das eigentlich mit den X.0 shortys?
> kann man bei nässe bzw mit eingefrorenen Fingern noch schalten?


barends brauche ich nicht, lenkerstopfen sind in der mache!
bezügl. x.0. gibts keine probleme!




			
				toncoc schrieb:
			
		

> das quantec ist das interessanteste projekt seit langem hier.
> auch deine galerie ist sehr interessant.
> aber warum der umstieg auf discs?


vielen dank!
auf disc hatte ich einfach mal wieder lust! und wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin - mit disc bremsen macht schon mehr spaß *pssst*




			
				mauntenbeiker schrieb:
			
		

> guuuut, dass du mal wieder ein aktuelles foto von deinem quantec einstellst - der rahmen hat ja schon so manche schrauborgie über sich ergehen lassen...
> 
> wolltest du nicht auf quantec-scandium aufrüsten - oder wartest du, genau wie ich, auf die lieferung der neuen rahmen?


der rahmen hat schon einige parts gesehen  
quantec scandium ist eine option, die mir seit geraumer zeit durch den kopf geht. vielleicht dann aber mal mit farbe, dadurch würde sich der gewichtsvorteil aber fast wieder aufheben. ich bin mir noch nicht schlüssig!


----------



## hasenheide (23. Januar 2006)

Meins, 2000er S-works M4 mit 2000er SID XC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pevloc (23. Januar 2006)

1. Foto bitte von der Antriebsseite.
2. Gerümpel wegräumen, damit man das Rad sieht.
3. Gabelbinder sehen immer billig aus.
4. Die Zeit der Hirschgeweihe ist vorbei!


Dann schauen wir weiter.


----------



## GlanDas (23. Januar 2006)

sind wir hier auf der Modenschau?
müssen alle Bikes perfekt aussehen?
aber die diskussion hatten wir schon mal


----------



## Priester (23. Januar 2006)

Also ob nun mit oder ohne Barends, diese hingerotzten Bilder müssen einfach nicht sein... Also bitte mal 10 Minuten Zeit nehmen und ein ordentliches Bildchen abliefern! Schließlich soll einem doch das S-Works gefallen...


----------



## hasenheide (23. Januar 2006)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Foto bitte von der Antriebsseite.


Sorry, hab grad nur das eine Bild.
Aber von der anderen Seite ist das Rad auch schwarz, versprochen.
XTR, falls es darum geht.


			
				Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Gerümpel wegräumen, damit man das Rad sieht.


Sorry, hab grad nur das eine Bild.
Ich bitte um Verzeihung für visuelle Belästigungen.


			
				Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Gabelbinder sehen immer billig aus.


Ich weiss ja was mein Rad wert ist, das reicht mir.


			
				Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Die Zeit der Hirschgeweihe ist vorbei!


Schade dass Du Dein Bike wohl nicht nach Deinen Bedürfnissen, sondern nach Modetrends aufbaust. Ich mach das einfach, auch wenn mich das uncool macht.



			
				Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Dann schauen wir weiter.


Dann gibt's das Pevloc-Prädikat?



[edit]
Wenn man nicht alles so ernst nimmt, ist das Leben viel leichter.
Und ich liefer ein tolleres Bild nach, wenn ich mal wieder eine funktionierende Digi-Cam hab.


----------



## Pevloc (23. Januar 2006)

Als Vertreter der reinen Lehre muss ich so reagieren.  

Ich mein es ja nicht böse, sollte konstruktive Kritik sein. Wenn du ein besseres Bild postest, werde ich netter sein, Versprochen!

"Pevloc-Prädikat", hmmm, hört sich gut an, behalten wir das Mal im Hinterkopf.

Zum Thema Kabelbinder: Speci macht geile Rahmen, ich weiss. Und dein Rad ist nicht hässlich oder billig. Aber Kabelbinder sehen halt :kotz: aus. Wollte die bei mir am Rad auch schon lange weghaben, aber naja, Faulheit siegt. Aber ich poste mein Rad hier ja nicht.


----------



## hasenheide (23. Januar 2006)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mein es ja nicht böse, sollte konstruktive Kritik sein. Wenn du ein besseres Bild postest, werde ich netter sein, Versprochen!



Oki Doki, dann gibt's bald ein Bild von rechts ohne Gerümpel (obwohl Klopapier doch recht stylish ist) und mit dem neuen SLR TT Sattel und den neuen Schläuchen.
Die Schläuche machen sich bestimmt am besten.

Mein Hirschgeweih behalt ich aber, da ich es auch wirklich nutze (wenn ich denn mal fahre).
 





[edit]
So'n Pevloc-Prädikat hätte ich gern mal.

[edit2]
Immerhin hab ich mir jetzt dünne schwarze Kabelbinder besorgt.


----------



## cluso (23. Januar 2006)

hasenheide schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, hab grad nur das eine Bild.
> Aber von der anderen Seite ist das Rad auch schwarz, versprochen.
> XTR, falls es darum geht.




Bitte lass uns Bilder von einer schönen Kurbel sehen.


----------



## checky (24. Januar 2006)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Als Vertreter der reinen Lehre muss ich so reagieren.
> .......


Du meinst wohl eher *Leere*


----------



## -quake- (24. Januar 2006)

hasenheide schrieb:
			
		

> Schade dass Du Dein Bike wohl nicht nach Deinen Bedürfnissen, sondern nach Modetrends aufbaust. Ich mach das einfach, auch wenn mich das uncool macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (24. Januar 2006)

-quake- schrieb:
			
		

>



Naja, schön sind se trotzdem nicht  Aber Funktion kommt VOR Ausehen!


----------



## bugmtb (25. Januar 2006)

So, hab mal wieder gebastelt  
Anbei mein Rennbike für 2006 (marathon und xc) 
Der Scott Scale Rahmen war leider zu schwer 1710gramm 
Die XT Teile werden noch gegen XTR getauscht....dann komme ich noch unter die 10kg Grenze


----------



## cluso (25. Januar 2006)

bugmtb schrieb:
			
		

> So, hab mal wieder gebastelt
> Anbei mein Rennbike für 2006 (marathon und xc)
> Der Scott Scale Rahmen war leider zu schwer 1710gramm
> Die XT Teile werden noch gegen XTR getauscht....dann komme ich noch unter die 10kg Grenze




Gefällt mir absolut nicht.
Fand deine Richteys viel schöner, aber hab vermutlich eh nen seltsamen Geschmack.

Trotzdem viel Spaß und gute Zeiten

Gruß


----------



## Schrommski (25. Januar 2006)

Ohne Umwerfer????
Oder kommt der noch?

Sach mal, du hast da so schöne blaue Ventile.....Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wo man rote Ventilkappen für Sclaverand-Ventile herbekommt? Am besten wäre natürlich aus Alu - falls es sowas gibt!


----------



## *adrenalin* (25. Januar 2006)

bugmtb schrieb:
			
		

> So, hab mal wieder gebastelt
> Anbei mein Rennbike für 2006 (marathon und xc)
> Der Scott Scale Rahmen war leider zu schwer 1710gramm
> Die XT Teile werden noch gegen XTR getauscht....dann komme ich noch unter die 10kg Grenze



sorry, bei allem respekt: das ding geht gar nicht!! weder der rahmen, die laufräder, die reifen, die hörnchen, die stütze usw.   und dann noch über 10 kg  

kein vergleich mit deinen anderen rädern.


----------



## bugmtb (25. Januar 2006)

*adrenalin* schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, bei allem respekt: das ding geht gar nicht!! weder der rahmen, die laufräder, die reifen, die hörnchen, die stütze usw.   und dann noch über 10 kg
> 
> kein vergleich mit deinen anderen rädern.



Den Schnee vor dem Bike würde ich auch noch schwarz machen, wenn ich könnte   

P.S. der Umwerfer fehlt, kommt ja alles XTR drauf.....
....sobald fertig, gibts wieder ein Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxx (25. Januar 2006)

bugmtb schrieb:
			
		

> ....sobald fertig, gibts wieder ein Bild.



Hm, na mein Geschmack ist es nicht. Und die Sattelklemmung soll so sein?


----------



## Pevloc (25. Januar 2006)

@bugmtb: Voll futuristisch! Die Xentis-Laufräder haben schon was. Ok, nicht unbedingt das leichteste Radel, aber ich finds im Ordnung.

Was ich seltsam finde ist aber die Sattelausrichtung, Erst ne gekröpfte Stütze, und dann so weit nach vorne wie es geht?


----------



## bugmtb (25. Januar 2006)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich seltsam finde ist aber die Sattelausrichtung, Erst ne gekröpfte Stütze, und dann so weit nach vorne wie es geht?



Ist schon ok so, genau nach meinen Maßen ausgemessen.
Kann sich aber noch um ein paar Millimeter ändern.


----------



## Schlammpaddler (25. Januar 2006)

bugmtb schrieb:
			
		

> Ist schon ok so, genau nach meinen Maßen ausgemessen.
> Kann sich aber noch um ein paar Millimeter ändern.


Das SOLLTE sich sogar noch um ein "paar" Millimeter ändern, denn so wie oben abgebildet wird der SLR nicht lange leben.


----------



## bugmtb (25. Januar 2006)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:
			
		

> Das SOLLTE sich sogar noch um ein "paar" Millimeter ändern, denn so wie oben abgebildet wird der SLR nicht lange leben.



Fahr jetzt schon 4 Jahre so, und mit SLR, und alle habens überlebt.
Vielleicht liegts an deinem "rauen" Hintern  
Ewig diese Nörglerei hier :kotz:


----------



## checky (25. Januar 2006)

Sorry Wolfgang & es liegt ja auch immer im Auge des Betrachters,
aber allein den Rahmen finde ich ja sowas von häßlich, diese zusammengesteckten Carbonrohre die noch dazu eckig sind .... echt grauselig & like Kaugummiautomat (echt sorry, ist halt meine Meinung).
Hast Du ernsthaft so viel Geld dafür ausgegeben, oder eher schnäppchenmäßig ergattert (was ich dann ja noch verstehen könnte).
Und 200g weniger zum Scale sind ja auch nicht so der Bringer.


----------



## AngryApe (25. Januar 2006)

PFFF...

mir gefällt das nero SEHR! gut   

aber ich bin ja auch jahrelang mit inferno laufrädern durch die gegend gefahren


----------



## Schlammpaddler (25. Januar 2006)

bugmtb schrieb:
			
		

> Fahr jetzt schon 4 Jahre so, und mit SLR, und alle habens überlebt.
> Vielleicht liegts an deinem "rauen" Hintern
> Ewig diese Nörglerei hier :kotz:


Na dann nehme ich für Deinen Fall mal meine Aussage zurück. 
Aber es gibt genügend andere Beispiele in denen das Sattelgestell gebrochen ist.
Was die nörgelei betrifft:
damit sollte man rechnen, wenn man sein Rad hier reinstellt.


----------



## bugmtb (25. Januar 2006)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Wolfgang & es liegt ja auch immer im Auge des Betrachters,
> Hast Du ernsthaft so viel Geld dafür ausgegeben, oder eher schnäppchenmäßig ergattert (was ich dann ja noch verstehen könnte).
> Und 200g weniger zum Scale sind ja auch nicht so der Bringer.



Hi!
Ich meine nicht, was jemand häßlich findet, sondern immer diverse "Sattelstellungen" usw. das muß nicht sein... 

Zum anderen hat mir das Bike noch keine 2000.- Euro gekostet.


----------



## bugmtb (25. Januar 2006)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann nehme ich für Deinen Fall mal meine Aussage zurück.
> Aber es gibt genügend andere Beispiele in denen das Sattelgestell gebrochen ist.
> Was die nörgelei betrifft:
> damit sollte man rechnen, wenn man sein Rad hier reinstellt.



Kein Problem....
Ich kann mit Kritik sehr gut leben, bin auch stehts für Vorschläge dankbar,
aber wie schon gesagt, diverse nörglereien wegen Satteleinstellungen/Vorbaulängen usw. müßten nicht sein.
In diesem Sinne ! 
LG.Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammpaddler (25. Januar 2006)

bugmtb schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Problem....
> Ich kann mit Kritik sehr gut leben, bin auch stehts für Vorschläge dankbar,
> aber wie schon gesagt, diverse nörglereien wegen Satteleinstellungen/Vorbaulängen usw. müßten nicht sein.
> In diesem Sinne !
> LG.Wolfgang


da hast Du natürlich recht. Im Prinzip seh ich das genauso, aber in deinem Fall wäre eine gerade Stütze einfach besser (optisch wie technisch)


Martin

PS: Nörgeleien über Satteleinstellungen, Vorbaulängen und Winkel sind eine gute alte Tradition, die es zu pflegen gilt.


----------



## chris29 (25. Januar 2006)

Das Nero gefällt mir trotz aller Nörgeleien hier trorzdem sehr gut, zumindest ist es nicht so häufig zu sehen wie das Scale.


----------



## bugmtb (25. Januar 2006)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:
			
		

> da hast Du natürlich recht. Im Prinzip seh ich das genauso, aber in deinem Fall wäre eine gerade Stütze einfach besser (optisch wie technisch



Gerade Stütze gibt's von NERO nicht, und eine NERO Stütze sollte es schon sein.


----------



## toncoc (25. Januar 2006)

also ich finde, das nero hat was..........










.......eisdielenmäßiges.

aber der Rahmen ist mal was anderes als der standart - scale (nix gegen den scale, aber er ist mittlerweile überall)


----------



## Pevloc (25. Januar 2006)

Nörgeleien sind keine Strafe, Nörgeleien sind ein Zeichen von Respekt.


----------



## blecky78 (25. Januar 2006)

Ich find den Rahmen sehr schön, aber die Laufräder?    Aber das ist ja geschmackssache. Eine ungekröpfte Stütze würde harmonischer wirken.
Ansonsten


----------



## trailblaster (25. Januar 2006)

das rad ist klasse, die laufräder gefallen mir auch
gut das die xt wegkommt die ist auch omnipotent


----------



## Meridateufel (25. Januar 2006)

Zitat von bugmtb
So, hab mal wieder gebastelt  
Anbei mein Rennbike für 2006 (marathon und xc) 
Der Scott Scale Rahmen war leider zu schwer 1710gramm 
Die XT Teile werden noch gegen XTR getauscht....dann komme ich noch unter die 10kg Grenze 



sorry, bei allem respekt: das ding geht gar nicht!! weder der rahmen, die laufräder, die reifen, die hörnchen, die stütze usw. und dann noch über 10 kg 

find ich gar nicht, zugegeben ich kenn deine anderen bikes nich aber abgesehen von der SID is das rad auf jeden gelungen


----------



## murd0c (25. Januar 2006)

Das warten hat sich gelohnt !!
Geiles Bike - respekt

Darf man das mal testfahren ? 



Achja
das Nero finde ich acuh Hammergeil - entgegen den meißten Meinungen
mit XTR wirds der Hammer !!


Darf ich das mal testfahren ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (25. Januar 2006)

@bugmtb 
mir gefällt das Nero sehr gut. Wenn auch Dein Scott Scale 40 (oder war es 60) Rahmen mir mit den Laufrädern noch einen tick besser gefallen hat. Beide Räder sind oder waren echt geil.


----------



## rpo35 (25. Januar 2006)

Gnemi schrieb:
			
		

> so ne sch.... wie kann ich denn die bilders direkt reinstellen? sorry


 Evtl. so:
http://fotoalbum.web.de/gast/eisenmann_markus/bike/printImage?imageId=26433277&imageType=image

Edit: In der Vorschau ging's...;-)
Übrigens: Der Thread war mal besser...


----------



## CassandraComplx (26. Januar 2006)

Meridateufel schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, bei allem respekt: das ding geht gar nicht!! weder der rahmen, die laufräder, die reifen, die hörnchen, die stütze usw. und dann noch über 10 kg
> 
> find ich gar nicht, zugegeben ich kenn deine anderen bikes nich aber abgesehen von der SID is das rad auf jeden gelungen



Sorry aber:
Stell erst mal selbst ein Bike hier rein bevor Du anfängst nachzuplappern  

Das Bike hat was  und ist vor allen (bis auf die Kurbeln, da MUSS auch was aus Carbon dran) stimmig aufgebaut  

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## Tome33 (26. Januar 2006)

Hi,

hier mal mein Arbeitstier, zwar nicht so schick wie das Nero, aber ich denke das gehört auch hierher 

MfG
Thomas


----------



## rkersten (26. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Evtl. so:
> http://fotoalbum.web.de/gast/eisenmann_markus/bike/printImage?imageId=26433277&imageType=image
> 
> Edit: In der Vorschau ging's...;-)
> Übrigens: Der Thread war mal besser...



erstmal was zum NERO ... also ich finds garnicht mal so schlecht und mit XTR schauts sicher noch besser aus!  

nun zum Post von rpo35 ... fette Bäume   das Rad sieht ja so ganz ok aus nur stört mich die Bomber, sorry irgendwie muss ich da immer an die DDler Fraktion denken und nicht an XC, Marathon (ich weis es gibt auch XC, Marathon Gabeln - trotzdem!)

... und ich hoffe das jetzt langsam mal meine SID Worldcup mitkommt um mein FRM hier mal präsentieren zu können.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (26. Januar 2006)

das prinincipia sieht ja heiß aus ,die schwarz weiß kombi doch nicht so ohne.

finde das univega richtig geil, wenns auch nicht das neueste ist.
mfg
dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri5 (26. Januar 2006)

*Ich finde das NERO absolut geil! Hammer!      ....egal was andere sagen...*

Das einzige was da "nicht geht" ist das XT Zeugs, aber selbst das "shitty XTR" (wie mein Kollege immer sagt) ist nicht besser, ich wuerd was srammiges, xoiges nehmen.


----------



## blecky78 (27. Januar 2006)

chri5 schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzige was da "nicht geht" ist das XT Zeugs, aber selbst das "shitty XTR" (wie mein Kollege immer sagt) ist nicht besser, ich wuerd was srammiges, xoiges nehmen.



Kann es sein, das jeder mittlerweile mit X.O. rumfährt? Da wird man mit XT und XTR ja wieder zum Individualist... Ganz zu schweigen mit LX (oder ist es nur ein Kunstwerk mit X.O.???)   Wer hätte das gedacht...  
Ich kann mich noch an den damaligen Anti-Shimano-Trend erinnern, aber da baute Kästle noch "MTB's" und Sachs noch Schaltwerke.  
Müsste Shimano nicht dieses Jahr die neue XTR rausbringen? Gibt es da nicht diesen fünfjahres Rythmus?  
Sorry, wenn es etwas Offtopic ist.


----------



## chris29 (27. Januar 2006)

blecky78 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, das jeder mittlerweile mit X.O. rumfährt? Da wird man mit XT und XTR ja wieder zum Individualist... Ganz zu schweigen mit LX (oder ist es nur ein Kunstwerk mit X.O.???)   Wer hätte das gedacht...
> Ich kann mich noch an den damaligen Anti-Shimano-Trend erinnern, aber da baute Kästle noch "MTB's" und Sachs noch Schaltwerke.
> Müsste Shimano nicht dieses Jahr die neue XTR rausbringen? Gibt es da nicht diesen fünfjahres Rythmus?
> Sorry, wenn es etwas Offtopic ist.


Hätte ich letztes Jahr gewusst das Shimano das XTR Schaltwerk in der neuen Form wieder non-inverse herstellt, hätte ich es mir gekauft. Ich bin pers. nur auf X.O umgestiegen weil ich XTR- Schifter mit inversem Schaltwerk dran hatte und das war mir zu ungewohnt. 
Wobei ich sagen muss das ich mit der X.O sehr zufrieden bin.Kurbel und so ist im übrigen noch XTR, wobei es auch sehr schöne Räder gibt mit LX, Xt und X.9 und so...


----------



## rkersten (27. Januar 2006)

blecky78 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, das jeder mittlerweile mit X.O. rumfährt? Da wird man mit XT und XTR ja wieder zum Individualist... Ganz zu schweigen mit LX (oder ist es nur ein Kunstwerk mit X.O.???)   Wer hätte das gedacht...
> Ich kann mich noch an den damaligen Anti-Shimano-Trend erinnern, aber da baute Kästle noch "MTB's" und Sachs noch Schaltwerke.
> Müsste Shimano nicht dieses Jahr die neue XTR rausbringen? Gibt es da nicht diesen fünfjahres Rythmus?
> Sorry, wenn es etwas Offtopic ist.



Eins hat SRAM und Shimano ja gemeinsam ... beide Komponenten wechseln Gänge und das recht zuverlässig. Aber wieso muss ein Shimano mit diesem ****** Dual Control so einschränken (Scheibenbremsen) ... das mit dem inverse  find ich garnicht mal so verkehrt, ich find es lässt sich besser und schneller einstellen - nur sollten sie dafür wieder passende Rapidfire zur Verfügung stellen und eine Menge Biker wären glücklich. SRAM soll woll jetzt auch so eine Art Dual Control rausbringen, baut aber die Trigger sowie Gripshift weiterhin , so muss das sein! An mein FRM kommt übrigens auch nur SRAM ran ... so hab ich ein komplettes Shimano Rad und eins wo nur SRAM, AVID, Rock Shox & eventuell Truvativ und FRM verbaut ist - man kann gespannt sein


----------



## Gorth (27. Januar 2006)

Wird dann dieses Sram-Dualcontrol dann mit Avid Bremsen (mech u. hydraulisch) kombiniert?


----------



## checky (27. Januar 2006)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> SRAM soll woll jetzt auch so eine Art Dual Control rausbringen,



Gibts da mehr Infos zu ? Würde mich auch mal interessieren (oder war das was Du an Infos bekommen hast vielleicht aufs RR bezogen ? ).


----------



## Sahnie (27. Januar 2006)

Tome33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> hier mal mein Arbeitstier, zwar nicht so schick wie das Nero, aber ich denke das gehört auch hierher
> 
> ...



Ist doch gerade bei e-bay drin. Hoffe, mit deinem Wissen.


----------



## Tome33 (27. Januar 2006)

@ Sahnie,

mein Bike  

Hast recht, ist gerade bei Ebay, wenn es Jemand nimmt ist gut, wenn nicht ist auch OK.  

MfG
Thomas


----------



## holly79 (27. Januar 2006)

Na dann zeig ich mal meins.

Frisch selber komplett aufgebaut *stolzgrins*    

ahmen: Radon Team ZR Only
Gabel: Skareb Elite SPV (1520g)
LRS: Motex X-RAM
Sattelstütze: Smica Pro (211g)
Vorbau: Smica Ultralight (110g)
Lenker: Pazzaz Carbon (114g)
Kurbel: XT HT II
Schaltwerk: XT
Umwerfer: XT
Bremsen: LX
Schalt-/Bremshebel: LX
Reifen IRC Mythos XC II
Pedale: Wellgo (264g)

















Ansonsten gibt es hier, hier und hier weitere Bilder.


----------



## chris29 (27. Januar 2006)

Kommen aber bestimmt noch Clickies dran, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (27. Januar 2006)

bis auf das DC ein sehr sehr geiles Rad
vorallem ein guter kompromiss aus funktionalität und Gewicht


----------



## holly79 (27. Januar 2006)

Na klar ... benutze es aber gerade bei dem Wetter, um in der Stadt von A nach B zu kommen. Da sind Klickpedalen nich so prickelnd.


----------



## kimpel (27. Januar 2006)

at holly79
sorry, aber ich find den crosser neben dem mtb, grad mal viel interessanter, hast du mal ganze bilder von ihm? (pm?)


----------



## holly79 (27. Januar 2006)

das zeppo_ schrieb:
			
		

> at holly79
> sorry, aber ich find den crosser neben dem mtb, grad mal viel interessanter, hast du mal ganze bilder von ihm? (pm?)



Na klar HIER

@KinG Fly
Wasmeinst Du mit DC?  


Danke an alle für die Blmuen! Bin selber wirklich total froh über das Teil.  
Ich freu mich schon auf etwas bessere Temperaturen.


----------



## CSB (27. Januar 2006)

So nun möcht' ich meins mal der Öffentlichkeit präsentieren:

Komplett selbst aufgebaut. Fast alle Teile waren echte Schnäppchen! 

Hat ca. 9 Monate gedauert. Immer wenn ich grade relativ flüssig war hab ich was fürs Bike abgezwackt.

In ca 2 Monaten gibts neuere Fotos, der neuen Version.













Viel Spaß beim kritisieren.


----------



## holly79 (27. Januar 2006)

Superschickes Teil ... besonders gut gefällt mir der LRS. Von DT Swiss ???


----------



## GlanDas (27. Januar 2006)

DC =Doual Control

Ich find das Steppenwolf irgendwie...naja, komisch
Vorallem das cocpit mit dem Gold, den komischen griffen kombiniert mit dem x.0
Und dann noch dieses komische grau der Gabel...das beißt sich auf dem Foto
Aber ich denke wenn man die Farbwahl außer acht lässt ein geiles bike


----------



## tomke (27. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
da sich hier mal wieder ein Tundra verirrt hat, möchte ich hier mein Steppenwolf in der aktuellen Version V3.0 präsentieren.


----------



## hasenheide (27. Januar 2006)

Mir gefällt die Farbkombination Weiss/(Silber)Grau sehr gut.
Und die goldenen Tune-Farbtupfer gefallen mir auch, Mut zur Farbe.


Und der/das Tundra ist eh ein schöner Rahmen, bin ich auch mal gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkiki (27. Januar 2006)

das steppenwolf ist ja mal der hammer, würd aber ne disc dran machen  
dome


----------



## GlanDas (27. Januar 2006)

@tomke

G.E.I.L


Das ding muss abgehen...


----------



## Bassi.s (27. Januar 2006)

hi,
das steppenwolf is wirklich einfach geil. die blauen naben, die weiße gabel an dem rahmen, perfekt 
mfg bassi


----------



## rkersten (27. Januar 2006)

dickes Lob ans "Rudel"  sehen beide wirklich nicht schlecht aus - wobei mir die silberne Fox auch in den Augen beißt. Aber da die Decals schon runter sind würde es sich doch anbieten dieser eine schicke weisse Farbe zu verpassen.
Und was das weiss blaue angeht TOP!


----------



## IGGY (28. Januar 2006)

@tomke 
Sehr schön aufgebaut. Was ist das für ein LRS- Narben?


----------



## drivingghost (28. Januar 2006)

Hier mal mein Rad in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe. 
Bin noch nicht ganz zufrieden - aber dennoch glücklich.
Vernünftige Fotos kommen in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri5 (28. Januar 2006)

Schnuckliges Boeckle!  
Aber dreh doch den Vorbau um und schmeiss die Spacer darunter in den Muell.


----------



## Toni172 (28. Januar 2006)

sehr sehr schönes NRS !!!!

Ich weis nicht was Ihr immer mit den Spacern habt. Und ja ich habe die Smilies gesehen und auch gemerkt das es ein Scherz sein soll. Aber mir persönlich gefällt ein Rad mit 2cm Spacern und negativem Vorbau wesentlich besser als ohne Spacer und den Vorbau gegen Himmerl gestreckt. Sieh einfach mehr nach Race Bikes aus und darum geht es ja hier. CC ist einfach Racen. Aber über persönlich Vorlieben läßt sich ja streiten. Also weiter so geile Bikes posten.


----------



## Don Trailo (28. Januar 2006)

*hier noch paddy`s tourenbike
jaja es gibt sie noch die langen sattelstützen..... *


----------



## rkersten (28. Januar 2006)

Don Trailo schrieb:
			
		

> *hier noch paddy`s tourenbike
> jaja es gibt sie noch die langen sattelstützen..... *



Was so hässliche Barends aus einem Rad machen können, sieht ohne sicher viel besser aus - was jetzt nicht heißen soll das du sie entfernen sollst du musst ja mit rumfahren. Meiner Meinung reichen da auch normale Barends da man die oberen Bereiche eh nicht nutzt - oder?

Und was das NRS angeht    sieht echt schick aus!


----------



## Leinetiger (28. Januar 2006)

kommt es mir nur so vor oder ist der Rahmen ein wenig zu klein?


----------



## Don Trailo (28. Januar 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> kommt es mir nur so vor oder ist der Rahmen ein wenig zu klein?


... hab ihn das auch mal gefragt... er kommt gut zurecht damit


----------



## mauntenbeiker (28. Januar 2006)

...deswegen hat er ja bestimmt die senkrechten hörnchen dran - ich könnte wetten, dass er die meiste zeit mit den händen an den hörnern fährt (...alles andere wäre auf dauer ungesund...)


----------



## Lowrider (28. Januar 2006)

heute fertig gebaut, my new baby. für sonntagstouren ideal


----------



## drivingghost (28. Januar 2006)

Cross Country?


----------



## Baxx (28. Januar 2006)

tomke schrieb:
			
		

> mein Steppenwolf in der aktuellen Version V3.0



Sehr schick! Muss ich ja auch sagen, mit fast der gleichen Farbkombination  . Finde aber auch dass Discs noch besser dran aussehen würden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomke (28. Januar 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> @tomke
> Sehr schön aufgebaut. Was ist das für ein LRS- Narben?



Hallo,
das sind tune Mig/Mag Naben mit Mavic X517 Felgen DT Comp/Revos und blauen Alunippeln. Die Naben sind mittlerweile 10 Jahre alt und sind noch immer Top. Die hintere war aber jetzt beim Service, da die Sperrklinken abgenutzt waren. Dabei haben sie auch noch neue Lager und eine neue Achse eingesetzt. Hat 80  gekostet. Aber dafür hat man jetzt wieder eine neue Nabe.


----------



## trailblaster (28. Januar 2006)

sehr schön das intense, aber wirklich kein cc bike!


----------



## Don Trailo (29. Januar 2006)

mauntenbeiker schrieb:
			
		

> ...deswegen hat er ja bestimmt die senkrechten hörnchen dran - ich könnte wetten, dass er die meiste zeit mit den händen an den hörnern fährt (...alles andere wäre auf dauer ungesund...)


 
*Statment des Besitzers * 
a) sehr lange Beine und
b)einen recht kurzen Oberkörper hat und es 
c) darum keine andere Lösung gibt  
(mit ausnahme von Massrahmen), 
dies d) klassische Titan-Barends von Titus  
sind, die weniger wiegen als die meisten Aluteile d) die nach innen gezogenen Innenteile die Hände vor  
Zweigen schützen, einhängen vermeiden helfen und auf langen flachen  
passagen (die es auch mal gibt), eine zusätzliche Position erlauben und  
der Fahrer e) 70% der Zeit mit den Händen am Lenker fährt. Ausserdem sind  
die Hörnchen nicht senkrecht sondern etwa 10° steiler als der Vorbau...  
was 30° zum Boden ausmacht.


----------



## -quake- (29. Januar 2006)

Lowrider schrieb:
			
		

> heute fertig gebaut, my new baby. für sonntagstouren ideal


stimmt da was mit dem dämpfer nicht, oder hab ich einen knick in der optik?


----------



## Toni172 (29. Januar 2006)

das habe ich mich gestern auch schon gefragt, sieht aus als wäre er durchgebogen


----------



## hasenheide (29. Januar 2006)

Digi-Cam = Weitwinkel = Verzerrung (?!)


----------



## cluso (29. Januar 2006)

Tippe eher auf ungünstigen Schattenwurf


----------



## Clemens (29. Januar 2006)

Ich habe fertig...

habs ja schon mal präsentiert, aber dann noch diverse Male dran rumgeschraubt. Jetzt die endgültige Version.

RM Element West Point 18 Zoll. Austattung:

- Fox 100RLT
- DT Swiss Laufradsatz (Hügi 240s)
- Nobby Nic 2.25 Reifen, Conti Supersonic Schläuche
- Tune Spanner
- RaceFace Deus XC Kurbel, X-Type Lager 
- Sram X.O mit Gripshift
- Formula Oro K24 Disc (180/160mm)
- XT 11-34 Kassette/Kette
- XT Umwerfer
- Eggbeater SL Pedale
- Acros AH06 Steuersatz
- Syntace F99 Vorbau
- Syntace Vector Lowrider Carbon
- Thomson Stütze
- Flite TT Sattel
- Jagwire Züge

hat jetzt 11,21Kg


----------



## chris29 (29. Januar 2006)

@Clemens: Stehe zwar nicht so auf Rizer- Bars aber das Bike sieht echt genial aus, vorallem die Farbe find ich geil, sieht man nicht überall. Top!
PS: Ich hoffe du sicherst das Rad nicht mit dem rosa Schloss auf dem Bild ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clemens (29. Januar 2006)

> Ich hoffe du sicherst das Rad nicht mit dem rosa Schloss auf dem Bild



.. meine Sicherung hockt neben mir und hat ziemlich lange Zähne.


----------



## kimpel (29. Januar 2006)

at Clemens wiklich ein sehr geiles bike, gefält mir (bis au den schon öfters erwähnten gekröpften lenker, aber "form follows function")
wolltest du nicht auch die sattelstütze wechseln (zu ner syntace p6?)


----------



## TonyMontana (29. Januar 2006)

Toni172 schrieb:
			
		

> das habe ich mich gestern auch schon gefragt, sieht aus als wäre er durchgebogen



Das schaut bei dem VPP Hinterbau nur so aus! 

Grüsse!


----------



## Clemens (29. Januar 2006)

das zeppo_


> at Clemens wiklich ein sehr geiles bike, gefält mir (bis au den schon öfters erwähnten gekröpften lenker, aber "form follows function")
> wolltest du nicht auch die sattelstütze wechseln (zu ner syntace p6?)



Wollte ich schon, aber mein Dealer hat mir von einer Karbonstütze abgeraten. Bei meinem Gewicht (85kg nackig) ist eine Karbonstütze wegen der relativ glatten Oberfläche schwer zu klemmen. Ausserdem gibts die P6 in 27.2 erst im März.

Zum gekröpften Lenker: Der ist bei Bedarf in 5 Minuten gegen eine Flatbar aus meinem Bestand getauscht.


----------



## chris29 (30. Januar 2006)

Clemens schrieb:
			
		

> das zeppo_
> 
> 
> Wollte ich schon, aber mein Dealer hat mir von einer Karbonstütze abgeraten. Bei meinem Gewicht (85kg nackig) ist eine Karbonstütze wegen der relativ glatten Oberfläche schwer zu klemmen. Ausserdem gibts die P6 in 27.2 erst im März.



Hab ne Easton Carbonstütze EC70, owohl ich 83 Kg wiege trägt sie mich locker, auch ohne zu fest zuklemmen, nur einfetten darf man sie nicht.


----------



## *adrenalin* (30. Januar 2006)

Clemens schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte ich schon, aber mein Dealer hat mir von einer Karbonstütze abgeraten. Bei meinem Gewicht (85kg nackig) ist eine Karbonstütze wegen der relativ glatten Oberfläche schwer zu klemmen.



jepp, das problem kenne ich auch. allerdings habe ich mit der reklamation von 2 syntace vorbauten diese montage-paste mitgeliefert bekommen (kannte ich vorher noch nicht).

das zeugs ist der hammer! die anzugsmomente bei lenker- und gabelschaftklemmung und eben auch bei der stütze sinken merklich! sollte man wirklich immer benutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## #easy# (30. Januar 2006)

@clemens

Sehr schönes Bike  tolle Farbe!!!!!super Teile ..... und lass den Lenker dran der ist super


----------



## JoeDesperado (31. Januar 2006)

meins, nun mit neuem vorbau, flatbar (RF next XC) & barends:











man möge mir die (sauschwere) winterbereifung verzeihen


----------



## [email protected]!t (31. Januar 2006)

ohh...da is mir  einer abgegangen


----------



## Einheimischer (31. Januar 2006)

Schöne Rockys  
Beim ETS dürfte es schwer werden einen Chainsuck zu fabrizieren  

Grüße.


----------



## qwertflx (31. Januar 2006)

na dann will ich auch mal...


----------



## mauntenbeiker (31. Januar 2006)

...aaaahh -mal wieder ein scale 

"unspektakulär normal gut" würde ich sagen 

ist das `ne schwarze kette oder ist die so versifft


----------



## Beach90 (31. Januar 2006)

schönes rocky  

dieses scale ....   ...gut wo es gut sein muss , das perfekte bike , nur der vorbau gefällt mir nicht so gut ...


----------



## Robby78 (31. Januar 2006)

2004er Airtech Worldcup - Hängt derzeit in der Wohnung.


----------



## karstb (31. Januar 2006)

> 2004er Airtech Worldcup - Hängt derzeit in der Wohnung.


Super Foto! So wie es sein soll.


----------



## Robby78 (31. Januar 2006)

karstb schrieb:
			
		

> Super Foto! So wie es sein soll.


Ist ja nur auf die Schnelle mit dem Handy gemacht. Werde mal ein besseres mit dem richtigen Apparat machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri5 (31. Januar 2006)

Schoenes Scale, auch wenn mans mittlerweile echt fast jeden Tag sieht.

Mal Zeit fuer mein Geboecke in diesem Thread:






Mehr und die restl. Bilder hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=202206

....und ja, ich weiss, die Pedale gehen mal ueberhaupt und gar nicht. Sind auch nur dran damit ich wenigstens mal 1-2 Runden drehen kann, bevor ich zu meinen Eggbeaters komme....


----------



## Hugo (31. Januar 2006)

schönes rad, wenn die eggbeater da sind neue fotos:
1: reifen parallel montiern, also dass sie die gleiche position in bezug aufs ventil haben(is für n cc racer pflicht damit er im rennen sofort weiss wo das ventil is, sollte es zu nem defekt kommen)
2: großes kettenblatt auflegen
3: ketten ober- und unterseite paralell halten
4: kurbeln exakt waagrecht
5: bei gutem wetter, damit man was von der lackierung sieht


----------



## mete (31. Januar 2006)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> 1: reifen parallel montiern, also dass sie die gleiche position in bezug aufs ventil haben(is für n cc racer pflicht damit er im rennen sofort weiss wo das ventil is, sollte es zu nem defekt kommen)



Ist das Dein Ernst , wenn ich einen Defekt habe ist es doch egal, wo das Ventil ist, durch bloßes Aufpumpen wird's nicht besser werden...


----------



## Hugo (31. Januar 2006)

ja is mein ernst.
du scheinst noch nie im rennen n schlauch gewechselt zu haben.
so lang der schlauch noch drin is, lässt sich das loch wo das ventil rein gehört ganz leicht finden, is der schlauch aber erstma raus, kann das loch, je nach witterungsverhältnissen ganz schön gut versteckt sein
+
sch*** noobs hier


----------



## hasenheide (31. Januar 2006)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> 1: ...
> 2: ...
> 3: ...
> 4: ...
> 5: ...



Zum Glück gibt's für alles Regeln!


----------



## mete (31. Januar 2006)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> ja is mein ernst.
> du scheinst noch nie im rennen n schlauch gewechselt zu haben.
> so lang der schlauch noch drin is, lässt sich das loch wo das ventil rein gehört ganz leicht finden, is der schlauch aber erstma raus, kann das loch, je nach witterungsverhältnissen ganz schön gut versteckt sein
> +
> sch*** noobs hier



Und wenn der Reifen während Deiner Schlauchwechselaktion verrutscht? Wirst Du dann elendig in der Wildniss verrecken? Sollten Bremshebel alle neongelb bemalt sein, dass man sie bei einem geplanten Bremsvorgang auch sofort findet, müssen alle Schrauben Lumineszenz haben, falls man mal schnell eine nachziehen muss? Fragen über Fragen in der unergründlichen Welt der CC Racer


----------



## daniel77 (31. Januar 2006)

chri5 schrieb:
			
		

> Schoenes Scale, auch wenn mans mittlerweile echt fast jeden Tag sieht.
> 
> Mal Zeit fuer mein Geboecke in diesem Thread:
> 
> ...



  
Mit Abstand der schönste Rahmen auf min. den letzten 10 Seiten, die Farbe der Gabel finde ich aber etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## chri5 (31. Januar 2006)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> schönes rad, wenn die eggbeater da sind neue fotos:
> 1: reifen parallel montiern, also dass sie die gleiche position in bezug aufs ventil haben(is für n cc racer pflicht damit er im rennen sofort weiss wo das ventil is, sollte es zu nem defekt kommen)
> 2: großes kettenblatt auflegen
> 3: ketten ober- und unterseite paralell halten
> ...



Wird alles gemacht! Siehst Du mit den Reifen dachte ich, ich haette, jetzt faellt mir auf, ich haette den hinteren noch um 180 drehen muessen.
Sollte zumindest symmetrisch sein, Ventil zwischen "Kenda" und "dem bunten scheiss"


----------



## Hugo (31. Januar 2006)

wie is dsa eigentlich mit der gabel, weil die hat ja im prinzip den gleichen effekt lack...sieht das bei tageslicht einigermaßen harmonisch aus?

ach und die rechte kurbel muss nach vorne...versteht sich

@all die kritiker der "regeln"

bei 99% der bikes hier isses sch*** egal wie verrotzt die auf den bildern aussehn weil sich eh kein sch***z dafür interessiert, aber bei nem perfekten bike sollte man auch perfekte bilder liefern...stört sonst das gesamtbild einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri5 (31. Januar 2006)

Danke! Danke!

Ich mach bei schoenem Wetter noch perfekte Bilder mit gescheiten Pedalen und ordentlicher Kurbelstellung.

Die Gabel hat die gleiche Farbe wie der Rahmen, nur das Problem ist, sie verhaelt sich im Licht anders.
Die Gabel ist frontal beleuchtet immer Lila und im geringerem Licht Goldfarben.

Das Klein allerdings ist so lackiert, das es von vorne Lila ist, von der Seite Blau und von hinten Gold.

Kann man hier noch ganz gut sehen:


----------



## chris29 (1. Februar 2006)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> @all die kritiker der "regeln"
> bei 99% der bikes hier isses sch*** egal wie verrotzt die auf den bildern aussehn weil sich eh kein sch***z dafür interessiert, aber bei nem perfekten bike sollte man auch perfekte bilder liefern...stört sonst das gesamtbild einfach



Wenn 99% der hier gezeigten Bikes schle$$e aussehen oder nicht deinen Regeln entsprechen, fragt man sich doch wozu es diesem Thread überhaubt gibt 
Aber das mit der Reifemmontage ist der Hammer, da fragt man sich echt was Leute machen die keinen weißen oder bunten Aufdruck auf den Reifen haben, die sollte man viell. suchen gehen, möglich das noch welche im Wald vom letzten CC- Rennen sind


----------



## roadrunner_gs (1. Februar 2006)

mete schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn der Reifen während Deiner Schlauchwechselaktion verrutscht? Wirst Du dann elendig in der Wildniss verrecken? Sollten Bremshebel alle neongelb bemalt sein, dass man sie bei einem geplanten Bremsvorgang auch sofort findet, müssen alle Schrauben Lumineszenz haben, falls man mal schnell eine nachziehen muss? Fragen über Fragen in der unergründlichen Welt der CC Racer



Es liegt an der bekannten Lokation noch immer eine SID Team 2005...


----------



## Hugo (1. Februar 2006)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn 99% der hier gezeigten Bikes schle$$e aussehen oder nicht deinen Regeln entsprechen, fragt man sich doch wozu es diesem Thread überhaubt gibt



genau darüber hat man sich vor ca nem halben jahr hier gestritten, was darin endete dass einer der mods übermütig wurde und daraufhin den hut nehmen musste.

wenn ich mich zurück erinner an richtig geile bikes hier im thread...da warn ma zwei ritcheys, n softtail und n hardtail aufm gleichen bild...jetzt das klein....vielleicht noch 2 oder 3 andere...titan is fast immer gut, wie z.b. das dean von vor rund 2 monaten, aber die machen weniger als 1% aus.
ach da war ma n extralite...schon lange her...das war auch goil 

nimmt man alle bikes raus die entweder ein scale sind, oder ne fox gabel haben, oder ne ritchey-wcs komplettausrüstung bleibt hier in dem thread nicht mehr viel, und wenn alle das gleiche haben, wo is dann die kunst?!

alles kunstbanausen, nur weil ihre schese nicht mithalten kann bei den wirklichen kunstwerken hier


----------



## Hugo (1. Februar 2006)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Es liegt an der bekannten Lokation noch immer eine SID Team 2005...


kannst du auch ma normal reden?

sonst postest doch immer noch n bild von deinem bike mit...wie gab die letzten 3 tage keine änderung?


----------



## checky (1. Februar 2006)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das mit der Reifemmontage ist der Hammer, da fragt man sich echt was Leute machen die keinen weißen oder bunten Aufdruck auf den Reifen haben, die sollte man viell. suchen gehen, möglich das noch welche im Wald vom letzten CC- Rennen sind



Ich mache das auch schon seit Jahren so, dass ich den (auffälligsten) Aufdruck des Reifens immer direkt übers Ventil montiere. Zum Einen um zu sehen ob der Reifen wandert, aber hauptsächlich um das Ventil so schnell wie möglich zu finden.
Ist tatsächlich so, da hat der (in letzter Zeit leider irgendwie immer angepinkelnd wirkende) Hugo völlig recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (1. Februar 2006)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> ja is mein ernst.




du bist auch wahrscheinlich der einzige, der dich noch ernst nimmt ...


----------



## trailblaster (1. Februar 2006)

@ hugo du hast schon recht viele bikes sind einfach zu gewöhnlich, aber trotzdem ist ein kunstwerk immer noch geschmackssache und total relativ. 
ein bike kann auch mit wcs teilen ein kunstwerk sein, es geht ja hier nicht unbedingt um individualität, sondern um das aussehen und das ist eben ansichtssache. also ich freue mich über jedes hier gezeigte bild und da ist mir die pedalstellung auch zweitrangig!


----------



## Hugo (1. Februar 2006)

powderJO schrieb:
			
		

> du bist auch wahrscheinlich der einzige, der dich noch ernst nimmt ...



man sollte sich selbst nicht (zu) ernst nehmen


----------



## Hugo (1. Februar 2006)

trailblaster schrieb:
			
		

> @ hugo du hast schon recht viele bikes sind einfach zu gewöhnlich, aber trotzdem ist ein kunstwerk immer noch geschmackssache und total relativ.
> ein bike kann auch mit wcs teilen ein kunstwerk sein, es geht ja hier nicht unbedingt um individualität, sondern um das aussehen und das ist eben ansichtssache. also ich freue mich über jedes hier gezeigte bild und da ist mir die pedalstellung auch zweitrangig!



es ist letztlich jedermanns sache wie er sein bike ablichtet und ob er sein bike toll findet oder nicht is ebenfalls sehr subjektiv.
ein perfektes rad hingegen sollte perfekt in pose gesetzt werden, und das geht nunmal am einfachsten in dem man sich an gewissen regeln hält.
geniales beispiel is das bike von "heinz" in der bike.
kein mensch würde von allein auf die idee kommen das bike so abzulichten wie es dort geschehen ist, der fotograf aber wusste was er mit dem bild ausdrücken will und hats geschafft.

wie heissts so schön....kleider machen leute, und genau das gleiche kann man auf kunstwerke umsetzen...die inszenierung ist es was das gute vom perfekten trennt.

heir soll jeder seine bikes posten wie er lustig is, nur geraten die meisten bikes hier schnell wieder in vergessenheit, einige wenige, eben die von mir genannten 1% bleiben dem betrachter länger im gedächtnis, und nicht zuletzt deswegen weil die pose des bikes einfach besser war als die aller anderen


----------



## roadruner3001 (1. Februar 2006)

Dann poste ich doch mal mein "Kunstwerk" hier in diese sehr kritischen Tread.. 

Ist kein Scale  hat keine Fox Gabel  und Ritchey WCS Ist auch nicht dran 

Okay die rechte Kurbel ist nicht nach vorne ausgerichtet. 

Ach ja der letzte verbliebene Aufdruck auf meinen Fast Freds ist bald auch weg. 
Dann erledigt sich auch das Leidige Problem der "korrekten" Ausrichtung zum, Ventil. 






In einem muß ich aber doch Hugo zustimmen.
 Für einem Tread mit dem dem Titel "Eure Cross-Country Kunstwerke " sind hier doch reletiv viele Standarträder drin. 

Ist aber halt auch immer geschmackssache. Und meine wird auch nicht jedem gefallen. Ich sage nur "Gabel"


----------



## Schafschützer (1. Februar 2006)

Tja, wenn ich so ein Rad hätte, würde ich auch den dicken Max markieren.

Aber das ist in der Tat ein CC-Kunstwerk. 



Der sich voller Hochachtung verneigende

Schafschützer


----------



## Levty (1. Februar 2006)

Hey roadruner3001, schon fertig? Du haste deinen Thread nicht wiederbelebt. Na gut. Sieht echt GEIL aus. Was wiegt denn das schöne Ding?!

Gruss, Lev.


----------



## blecky78 (1. Februar 2006)

Vielleicht liegt es aber auch einfach daran, das soviele "Standard-Räder" hier gepostet werden, weil es keinen "Eure CrossCountry-Bikes / Eure Marathon-Bikes / Eure Touren-Bikes"-Threads gibt? Klar, es gibt das Foto-Album, aber das ist dann halt kein Forum sondern ein Album.  

Und vielleicht liegt es auch daran, das Bikes, die hier als Kunstwerke durchgehen so selten zu finden sind, weil es einfach teuer ist so ein Rad nach Aussehen aufzubauen und das wollen, oder können die meisten hier nicht.  Und wenn hier nur "wahre" Kunstwerke in diesem Thread zu finden wären, das wäre er um 99% kleiner und keiner würde ihn mehr lesen...


----------



## bugmtb (1. Februar 2006)

Ich wäre schon froh, wenn NUR Cross-Country Bikes hier gepostet würden


----------



## roadruner3001 (1. Februar 2006)

@Kiluah1: Doch.. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=195886&page=6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauntenbeiker (1. Februar 2006)

...ist ja auch gar nicht soooo schwer mit dem foto...

...bike raus aus dem gerümpelkeller - ab ins grüne - sonne im rücken - knipps - fertig 












...sind zwar "alte" fotos - aber so in etwa ist es doch recht - oder?


----------



## murd0c (1. Februar 2006)

hast du dir den Fahrradständer auf den Rücken geschnallt ??


----------



## chri5 (1. Februar 2006)

Geiles Giant! Immer wieder scheon! Spacerturm und Vorbau wuerd ich evtl. anders machen, aber wenns Dir so passt, ist rein gar nichts daran auszusetzen.


----------



## Hugo (1. Februar 2006)

mauntenbeiker schrieb:
			
		

> ...ist ja auch gar nicht soooo schwer mit dem foto...
> 
> ...bike raus aus dem gerümpelkeller - ab ins grüne - sonne im rücken - knipps - fertig
> 
> ...sind zwar "alte" fotos - aber so in etwa ist es doch recht - oder?




ebend...so funktionierts.
ob das jetzt kunst is oder nicht is jedem selbst überlassen, aber wenigstens is das bike anständig in pose gerückt 

@roadrunner...weisst du inzw. ob die konstruktion mit deinem dämpfer hält, oder hat dir immer noch keiner geantwortet 
finds n cooles rad, softtails sind zwar nich so ganz mein geschmack aber die optik hat was 

da üben hier einige den aufstand weil man den leuten sagt wie sie ihre bikes vernünftig in szene setzen können was nix kostet ausser 5 min. antwort, und das obwohl es hier üblich ist, erstma jedem n neuen lenker(rizer geht ja gar nicht), hörnchen(wie? die sind gebogen? was soll das?), sattelstütze(wieso hat die denn n knick?!) und spacerturm(boah geht ja gar nicht....geh lieber zum chiropraktiker einma die woche, als dass du dich damit auf den trail wagst) zu empfehlen


----------



## chri5 (2. Februar 2006)

Schon alles klar, aber 2 Punkte aus meiner Sicht noch:
1. Grosses Kettenblatt und parallele Kette sieht IMO sschei55e aus. 
2. Natuerlich, wenn jemand Rueckenprobleme hat dann kann er Spacer machen, aber Spacer sehen einfach kagge aus. Auserdem hab ich mal gelesen, je gebeugter man sitzt eigentlich umso schonender fuer die Wirbelsaeule, weil Stoesse dadurch horizontal an die Wirbelsaeule weitergegeben und abgedaempft werden, hinbau bei aufrechter sitzweise gehen die schlaege direkt und vertikal auf die wirbelsaeule. Ob das stimmt, weiss ich nicht, klingt aber logisch.


----------



## mauntenbeiker (2. Februar 2006)

chri5 schrieb:
			
		

> ...je gebeugter man sitzt eigentlich umso schonender fuer die Wirbelsaeule, weil Stoesse dadurch horizontal an die Wirbelsaeule weitergegeben und abgedaempft werden, hinbau bei aufrechter sitzweise gehen die schlaege direkt und vertikal auf die wirbelsaeule...



wem ist denn das eingefallen 

selbst wenn da ein kleines fünkchen wahrheit drin steckt, machen zwei zentimeter spacer noch keine "aufrechte sitzweise"!

...und da nicht jeder mit 15cm sattelüberhöhung zurecht kommt, oder geld für `nen maßrahmen hat, haben die spacer ,auch im cc-bereich, ihre daseinsberechtignung 

soooo - und nun wieder fotos...

(...gut, dass noch keinem aufgefallen ist, dass ich mit zwei unterschiedlichen ventilfarben umherfahre...)


----------



## chri5 (2. Februar 2006)

mauntenbeiker schrieb:
			
		

> wem ist denn das eingefallen
> 
> selbst wenn da ein kleines fünkchen wahrheit drin steckt, machen zwei zentimeter spacer noch keine "aufrechte sitzweise"!



Eben, deswegen kann man sie gleich weglassen!    

So und nun wirklich wieder Fotos!


----------



## Northern lite (2. Februar 2006)

@mauntenbeiker

viel schlimmer ist doch, adss Du mit zwei verschiedenen Schläuchen rumfährst.... einmal Michelin Latex und einmal Schwalbe Butyl (ob es wirklich Schwalbe ist, da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher)

... das geht ja nun mal gaaaarrrr nicht


----------



## mauntenbeiker (2. Februar 2006)

FAAAAALSCH!!!

das sind beides michelin-c4-latex - nur unterschiedliche produktionsjahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (2. Februar 2006)

mauntenbeiker schrieb:
			
		

> FAAAAALSCH!!!
> 
> das sind beides michelin-c4-latex - nur unterschiedliche produktionsjahre



kann ich bestätigen, der hintere müsste 2002 oder 2003 sein, der vordere 2004 oder neuer


----------



## chris29 (2. Februar 2006)

Zum "Mauntenbeiker" muss ich ja noch mal was sagen.

1. Die Fotos sind sowas von unnatürlich!! Ein bisschen vieeeel Sattelüberhöhung ;-) (Ach, dass ist der Ständer) 

2. Das Giant ist ansich geil! 

3. Und ausserdem ist die Kurbel nicht waagerecht


----------



## _stalker_ (2. Februar 2006)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Und ausserdem ist die Kurbel nicht waagerecht ;-)



aber schweinegeil is se auch so! 

gefällt mir sowieso gut das bike...fürn fully


----------



## checky (3. Februar 2006)

chri5 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Natuerlich, wenn jemand Rueckenprobleme hat dann kann er Spacer machen....


Richtig sitzen ist imho viel wichtiger als jede Optik, macht nebenbei auch schneller  (schonmal "Biomechanik" gehört ? )


			
				chri5 schrieb:
			
		

> Auserdem hab ich mal gelesen, je gebeugter man sitzt eigentlich umso schonender fuer die Wirbelsaeule, weil Stoesse dadurch horizontal an die Wirbelsaeule weitergegeben und abgedaempft werden,.....


 
Wenn die Wirbelsäule im Lendenwirbelbereich stark gekrümmt ist, dann werden die Bandscheiben einseitig stark belastet, also zusammengedrückt & genau diese eh schon zusammengedrückten Bandscheiben müssen dann auch noch die Stöße aufnehmen ....
Hört sich wirklich gesund an  

Gruß
Marcus (der an allen seinen Bikes mit 10 - 11cm Sattelüberhöhung fährt, egal wie das Bike dann aussieht)


----------



## Clemens (3. Februar 2006)

> Gruß
> Marcus (der an allen seinen Bikes mit 10 - 11cm Sattelüberhöhung fährt, egal wie das Bike dann aussieht)



was man in Deiner Gallerie am 'SpassFu' ja auch deutlich sehen kann!


----------



## checky (3. Februar 2006)

Clemens schrieb:
			
		

> was man in Deiner Gallerie am 'SpassFu' ja auch deutlich sehen kann!



 war klar. Ist halt Bikeparksetup,  also ausschliesslich Bergrunter. Für Touren hat auch dieses Bike den Sattel 10cm *über* dem Lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leinetiger (3. Februar 2006)

So hier ist mein komplett umgebautes Rad, einzig die Vorderrad Felge und Speichen werden bald ausgetauscht, sonst sollte es so erstmal fertig sein.

Euro Meinungen bitte!!!!


----------



## Pevloc (3. Februar 2006)

Ja, sieht nach CC aus.

Detailierte Analyse:
Rahmen: Simplon hat schöne Rahmen
Schaltung: XTR, Gemschackssache, wenigstens kein DC
Farbwahl: Sehr gut abgestimmt. Man könnte höchstens beim Sattel meckern, Dieses grün von den streben ist eklig, versteh nicht, warum die nicht einfach schwarze carbonstreben dran machen.

Fazit: Du erhälst das offizielle "Pevloc - CC-Kunstwerk - Zertifikat"


----------



## trailblaster (3. Februar 2006)

eieiei das an dem sattel ist meines wissens nach eine sinnvolle kevlarverstärkung und die sieht halt mal so aus


----------



## kh-cap (3. Februar 2006)

so, dann will ich mich auch mal der kritik stellen. leider habe ich mit meinem 
fuel 95 zu lange gewartet 
auf grund mehrere gabel und dämpfer defekte, habe ich einen neuen rahmen mit federelementen bekommen.
-trek fuel ex 100mm
-komplett xt mit DC 
-lrs noch bontrager race disk
-sattelstütze tune
-vorbau und lenker race face deuc xc
-sattel trans am slr gel flow

kh-cap

PROBLEM: bekomme das bild nicht aus meiner galerie oder dem desktop hier rein. kann mir einer helfen? 
danke


----------



## müsing (3. Februar 2006)

@mauntenbeiker: dein giant gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## hasenheide (3. Februar 2006)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Fazit: Du erhälst das offizielle "Pevloc - CC-Kunstwerk - Zertifikat"


Aber die Kette ist doch gar nicht parallel ausgerichtet...
 


 
Schönes Rad.

Mir persönlich könnten rote oder schwarz-rote Griffe noch gut gefallen, aber sowas ist ja erst recht Geschmackssache.




			
				kh-cap schrieb:
			
		

> PROBLEM: bekomme das bild nicht aus meiner galerie oder dem desktop hier rein. kann mir einer helfen?


www.imageshack.us
Da hochladen, dann hier verlinken.


----------



## Toni172 (3. Februar 2006)

kh-cap schrieb:
			
		

> so, dann will ich mich auch mal der kritik stellen. leider habe ich mit meinem
> fuel 95 zu lange gewartet
> auf grund mehrere gabel und dämpfer defekte, habe ich einen neunen rahmen mit federelementen bekommen.
> -trek fuel ex 100mm
> ...



Bitte schön. Ein schönes Bike hast Du da.


----------



## kh-cap (3. Februar 2006)

wow, vielen dank. 
wie hast du das gemacht?
mit dem angebotenen link von hasenheide  ging es nicht (nut bilder bis 1024 kb, meins hat 1190 kb).
kh-cap


----------



## JoeDesperado (3. Februar 2006)

gefällt mir gut, das trek  
wie bist du mit dem hinterbau zufrieden (antriebseinflüsse, sensibilität) ?


----------



## kh-cap (3. Februar 2006)

JoeDesperado schrieb:
			
		

> gefällt mir gut, das trek
> wie bist du mit dem hinterbau zufrieden (antriebseinflüsse, sensibilität) ?




vielen dank.
hatte zuvor das trek fuel 95 mit skareb (80 mm) und fox float rl (85 mm).
das neue fahrwerk ist um klassen besser. die reba ist supersteif und spricht super an. der dämpfer mit seinen drei einstellung ist erste sahne. das lo brauche ich beim dämpfer eigentlich nie. das gate habe ich auf mittlere stufe gestellt, spricht dann nicht zu früh an und habe kein wippen. wenn ich es offen fahre, federt es wirklich schon beim kleinsten stein ohne in zu starkes wippen zu verfallen. 
kurzum, ich bin mantiou und fox sehr dankbar. durch die mangelnde qualität bekam ich meinen rahmen (april 04) im nov. 05 von trek getauscht und bin restlos begeistert  
kh-cap


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (3. Februar 2006)

Mein noch mal, soweit fertig aufgebaut (bzw. umgebaut)
Anderungen:
XTR---> Sram X.O
WCS Stütze und Lenker----> Easton EC 70
Reifen Conti Supersonic----> Schwalbe Nobby Nic/ Racing Ralph ( Mom. Icespiker)
WCS- Griffe----> ODI Rouge (75mm)














Sorry für das Tachokabel, mein anderen hats zerissen 

Geändert wid noch:
Vorbau: Sytace F99
Sattel: Selle San Marco ASPide Carbon in Rot
Edit: Vorn kommt noch ne 180er Scheibe drauf...


----------



## chris29 (3. Februar 2006)

Die Bilder sind bei der heutigen Biketour entstanden.


----------



## [email protected]!t (3. Februar 2006)

geile kiste, finde nur die rahmenlakierung etwas "überladen"


----------



## -quake- (3. Februar 2006)

das trek ist sahne


----------



## Hugo (3. Februar 2006)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses grün von den streben ist eklig, versteh nicht, warum die nicht einfach schwarze carbonstreben dran machen.



bischen farbenblind biste schon, oder?


----------



## Zoda (3. Februar 2006)

chris das ist ne krasse hütte.. glückwunsch


----------



## Pevloc (4. Februar 2006)

@hugo  
Also für mich ist das kotzgrün.
Bin ich der einzige für den das so aussieht? Wennja, sollte ich villeicht mal meinen Monitor kalibrieren, oder einen Augenarzt aufsuchen


----------



## Leinetiger (4. Februar 2006)

Wir könnten uns auf ein gelb-gold einigen, aber grün ist es nicht


----------



## onlytrek (4. Februar 2006)

hallo, dass trek ist ja eine augenweide  
da paßt ja wirklich alles zusammen. glückwunsch.
onlytrek


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (4. Februar 2006)

onlytrek schrieb:
			
		

> hallo, dass trek ist ja eine augenweide
> da paßt ja wirklich alles zusammen. glückwunsch.



bin damit nur so halb einverstanden... 
mit schwarzem antrieb (vor allem kurbel) und bremsen würde es gleich noch viel schicker daherkommen - aber ich hab sowieso irgendwie eine xt-phobie...hat also nicht viel zu sagen


----------



## onlytrek (4. Februar 2006)

_stalker_ schrieb:
			
		

> bin damit nur so halb einverstanden...
> mit schwarzem antrieb (vor allem kurbel) und bremsen würde es gleich noch viel schicker daherkommen - aber ich hab sowieso irgendwie eine xt-phobie...hat also nicht viel zu sagen



sorry, finde ich absolut nicht. das silber der xt ist absolut identisch mit den decals. ist also sehr harmonisch.
würde an dieses bike auch keine xtr machen. käme gar nicht gut.
aber wie immer liegt das im auge des betrachters  
ach ja, ich habe auch 10 punkte vergeben, WEIL es komplett shimano MIT dc ist  
onlytrek


----------



## trailblaster (4. Februar 2006)

also imo würde zu dem trek eine truvativ stylo sl sehr gut passen
dc wertet ein bike imo immer ab, aber darüber brauchen wir 
jetzt hier nicht zu diskutieren und das hat auch nichts mit dem style 
zu tun. ansonsten gefällt mir das trek auch sehr gut!


----------



## _stalker_ (4. Februar 2006)

onlytrek schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, finde ich absolut nicht. das silber der xt ist absolut identisch mit den decals. ist also sehr harmonisch.



ja aber schwarzer antrieb mit jeweils silbernen decals auf kurbel/schaltwerk/umwerfer wäre imho noch schöner 



			
				onlytrek schrieb:
			
		

> würde an dieses bike auch keine xtr machen. käme gar nicht gut.



das sowieso nicht...lieber eine schwarz/silberne ratzefatze oder so
aber ist wie du schon sagtest alles geschmackssache


----------



## Deleted 1655 (5. Februar 2006)

*Nun ich weiss ja nicht ob es hier reinpasst weil es 

keine Schaltung hat
keine Federgabel hat

aber egal ... hier mal ein Bild*






*schönen Tag noch ...*


----------



## Pevloc (5. Februar 2006)

Doch das ist ein Kunstwerk. Ein wirklich schöner Singlespeeder.
Aber über den Sinn von Singlespeeders bei CC-Rennen hatten wir ja schon ausführlich diskutiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 1655 (5. Februar 2006)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Doch das ist ein Kunstwerk. Ein wirklich schöner Singlespeeder.
> Aber über den Sinn von Singlespeeders bei CC-Rennen hatten wir ja schon ausführlich diskutiert!




*Dankeschön

Doch ob Singlespeeden Sinn oder nicht macht na ja lassen wir die Diskussion

ich finde einfach es macht Spass auch wenn man mal ab und zu schieben muss (also ich) oder Bergab nicht schneller trampeln kann ... aber es macht mir auch Spass mit meinen DEER Fully zu fahren ... oder den Hugo Rickert Rennrad

Spass soll es machen ... egal mit was wann und wo*


----------



## CSB (5. Februar 2006)

@ stediju:
SAUGEILES MOOTS.

Bau einfach noch ne Schaltung dran dann isses perfekt (...für mich)
Was wiegts und wie fährt sichs ??


----------



## Deleted 1655 (5. Februar 2006)

CSB schrieb:
			
		

> @ stediju:
> SAUGEILES MOOTS.
> 
> Bau einfach noch ne Schaltung dran dann isses perfekt (...für mich)
> Was wiegts und wie fährt sichs ??



*So wie es ist fährt es sich absolut Perfekt und es passt wie angegossen mur was es wiegt das weiss ich nicht ... ich möchte es auch nicht wissen zumal ich keine Waage habe ... und so gut wie nie mit den Rad zu irgendwelchen Fahrradläden fahre ... mache eh alles selber da dran*


----------



## cluso (5. Februar 2006)

Servus Dieter,

dein Moots ist natürlich erste Sahne (aber das hatten wir ja schon mal  )

Das Deer finde ich aber auch obergeilst. 
Da sieht man schon im Stehen wie viel Spaß das Ding macht.

Gruß

cluso


----------



## Deleted 1655 (5. Februar 2006)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> (aber das hatten wir ja schon mal  )



*unschuldigpflöt*


----------



## DHVEF (5. Februar 2006)

Kann mir an dieser Stelle mal jmd veraten warum man eine Kinglagerung für den lenker braucht. Ich sehe nur nachteile wie gewicht und preis. Ob meine lenkung nun gelagert ist oder nicht ist doch völlig egal beim fahren, oder?


----------



## trailblaster (5. Februar 2006)

sehr schön das moots und das deer, aber vielleicht sollte es noch mehr threads wie diesen geben damit nicht jeder sein rad hier reinstellt auch wenn es noch so schön ist, lasst uns doch mal ein paar grundregeln, für bikes in diesem thread, aufstellen damit man nicht bei jedem rad das etwas anders ist diese diskussionen hat und jeder weiß ob sein rad cc entspricht oder nicht, alles andere ist dann reine geschmackssache


----------



## Hugo (5. Februar 2006)

hatten wir doch erst vor 6 monaten mit dem fazit dass jeder hier ne andere meinung hat und es zu keinem konsenz kommt.
sinnvoller wäre aus dem tital das "cc" zu entfernen und ihn in ein allgemeines forum zu stellen


----------



## cluso (5. Februar 2006)

DHVEF schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir an dieser Stelle mal jmd veraten warum man eine Kinglagerung für den lenker braucht. Ich sehe nur nachteile wie gewicht und preis. Ob meine lenkung nun gelagert ist oder nicht ist doch völlig egal beim fahren, oder?




Interessant du fährst ohne Steuersatz?!

Spart natürlich eine Menge Gewicht. 
Stell ich mir aber etwas hackelig beim steuern vor. 

Gruß

cluso


----------



## zaskar76 (5. Februar 2006)

und warum überhaupt nen lenker dran bauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHVEF (5. Februar 2006)

naja nicht ganz ohne hab ja auch ein aheadset (ahead wird angeblich auch von king produziert). 

Aber wiso ein lager an dieser stelle fÃ¼r ca 180â¬. Da es doch jedes andere x-beliebige auch tut, oder?


----------



## HILLKILLER (5. Februar 2006)

...da kommen wir dann eben Ã¼ber kurz oder lang zu einem Thema.
Warum denn bitte ein Vorbau fÃ¼r 100â¬, wenn es auch einer fÃ¼r 10â¬ tut usw.

Da spielen nunmal Aspekte wie Funktion, Aussehen oder Gewicht eine Rolle.
Bei nem Steuersatz ist eben die Haltbarkeit nen Kriterium, ohne Zweifel tut es ein anderer Steuersatz auch, ist eben irgentwie die Sache, das es fÃ¼r Manche eben DAS ist, einen King am Rad zu haben...
Ob aber der hohe Preis dieser SteuersÃ¤tze gerechtfertigt ist, das muss jeder fÃ¼r sich entscheiden.

HK


----------



## Hugo (5. Februar 2006)

DHVEF schrieb:
			
		

> naja nicht ganz ohne hab ja auch ein aheadset (ahead wird angeblich auch von king produziert).
> 
> Aber wiso ein lager an dieser stelle für ca 180. Da es doch jedes andere x-beliebige auch tut, oder?


       

wieso muss man sich einen BMW kaufen....auto is schon gut...hab ja selbst auch eins (auto wird ja angeblich auch von BMW produziert)

aber wieso dann ein BMW wenns ein fiat doch auch tut?


----------



## EmJay (5. Februar 2006)

Hier mal mein Schätzchen, grad eben fertiggestellt:

Endorfin Speed II, Gr. M, Steuerrohr nur 12 anstatt Serie 13cm, ca. 9,7kg

-Tune Sattelstütze Starkes Stück
-Tune Sattel Speedneedle
-Hope Sattelklemme rot elox.
-Tune Steuersatz Bubu gold elox.
-RS Sid SL Bj. 2002 
-Mavic Crossmax Disc Bj. 2001
-RaceFace Evolve XC Kurbel (Tiso Kettenblattschrauben gold, Titan Bolzen)
-RaceFace SRX Innenlager
-Look 4X4 Pedale 
-XTR Dualcontrol (Hebel, Schalwerk, Umwerfer, Discs)
-XTR Kassette
-Salsa  Schnellspanner (rastafarben elox.)
-Easton EC 70 Lenker
-Syntace F99
-Ritchey WCS Griffe
-Michelin Wildgripper DualCompound 2.1
-Schläuche Bontrager XXX-Lite
-Schwalbe Felgenbänder
-Flaschenhalter BBB
-diverse Aluschrauben in rot und gold elox.
-Nokon Züge in gold

Ich glaub das war´s... ;-)

Wer mehr sehen will schaut in mein Album


----------



## HILLKILLER (5. Februar 2006)

@EmJay 
Echt schönes Endorfin  
Farbgebung gefällt mir echt gut, trotzder verschiedenfarbiger Akzente nicht aufdringlich oder so...schick.

HK


----------



## rocky-socks (5. Februar 2006)

hier mal meins:












ok, noch nicht ganz fertig, der umwerfer fehlt noch,
kette und züge kommen dann erst ran.
denke, man kann aber schon was erkennen.

gruss, thomas


----------



## Pevloc (5. Februar 2006)

Zum Endorfin: Schönes Radel, weiße Lackierung ist ja im Moment top modisch.  Durch die verschiedenfarbigen Teile sieht es aber nicht schlicht und langweilig aus. Wirklich gut getroffen.

Zum Scapin: Der Hintergrund vom Bild ist schon mal Top.  Hast das Rad extra 15km durch die Gegend geschoben?  
De Rahmen ist definitiv was besonderes. Schön filigran. Mal was anderes zu den Oversized-Alurohren. Die Gabel kommt da fast zu wuchtig her. Die Sattelklemmung gibts so ja auch nciht alle Tage. 
Ich freue mich schon aufs fertige Ergebnis und auf deine ersten Fahreindrücke.


----------



## rocky-socks (5. Februar 2006)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Scapin: Der Hintergrund vom Bild ist schon mal Top.  Hast das Rad extra 15km durch die Gegend geschoben?



nee, waren so etwa 15m.
so sieht´s bei mir im garten aus. grenzen da gleich felder an, deshalb.
idyllisches landleben eben .

gruss, thomas


----------



## Don Trailo (5. Februar 2006)

rocky-socks schrieb:
			
		

> hier mal meins:
> 
> 
> ok, noch nicht ganz fertig, der umwerfer fehlt noch,
> ...



*schöner italostahl  
 gewicht???*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (5. Februar 2006)

Ahhh mein Traumrahmen - Scapin Nope in schwarz  

Die Parts die du bislang drangebaut hast sind sicher allesamt edel und gut, ich würde aber ein Scapin immer so "italienisch" wie möglich aufbauen, FRM, Extralite, usw. Trotzdem klasse Bike  

Grüße.


----------



## cluso (5. Februar 2006)

@EmJay

das Endorfin gefällt mir gut. Finde allerdings die Kurbel geht durch ihr silber etwas "unter". Da noch ein farblicher Akzent (evlt. auch Tune  )?

Das Scapin wird extrem fein.
Wird wieder so ein geschmackvoller Aufbau wie die Rennräder. 
Meine Verehrung ist dir jetzt schon sicher. 
Für die Bremsen wäre ich für sehr vieles bereit 

Kleine Frage was ist das für ein Vorbau?

Gruß

cluso


----------



## Deleted 1655 (5. Februar 2006)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> Kleine Frage was ist das für ein Vorbau?




Also ich glaaaube da steht Race Face drauf ...


----------



## zaskar76 (5. Februar 2006)

und ich glaaaaaaub da steht pace drauf und es is nen rc45


----------



## Deleted 1655 (5. Februar 2006)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> und ich glaaaaaaub da steht pace drauf und es is nen rc45



Oh ... *rotwerd*


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (5. Februar 2006)

Hi ist zwar aus dem Marathon bereich aber auch ein Kunstwerk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (5. Februar 2006)

stediju schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich glaaaube da steht Race Face drauf ...




Bin mir eben nicht so sicher...

Wobei Pace auch sein kann....

Mal sehen was der Meister persönlich dazu sagt


----------



## zaskar76 (5. Februar 2006)

der brauch dazu nix zu sagen der meister...

http://www.tunds.com/pace-zubehoer.htm


----------



## cluso (5. Februar 2006)

Yupp ist ein Pace RC 45.

So jetzt stehen noch die Fragen:
Woher und Preis im Raum 

Edit: Danke und ich brauch Sauerstoff.....


----------



## rocky-socks (5. Februar 2006)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> Kleine Frage was ist das für ein Vorbau?



@zaskar76 hat recht, ist ein pace.
preis und bezugsquelle hat er ja auch genannt.
ob die dann natürlich überhaupt noch welche haben, 
dass ist einen anruf wert.  
gebaut werden die schon lange nicht mehr.
ansonsten sind immer mal welche bei ebay.co.uk zu finden.

@einheimischer
schwarz ist mein nope nicht, dass kommt auf den bild nicht so 
gut rüber. im anhang mal ein anderes bild, da kann man die farbe
doch besser erkennen.
die parts von extralite und frm überzeugen mich von der optik
her nicht sonderlich. 
ich finde, die race face deus, der pace rc45 und natürlich die 
avid ultimate sind da um klassen besser.  

wenn´s fertig ist, gibt es bessere bilder, versprochen.

bis dann, thomas


----------



## Leinetiger (5. Februar 2006)

Zumal ich das Giant nicht wirklich toll finde, würde ich dir eine gerade Sattelstütze empfehlen!


----------



## uphillking (5. Februar 2006)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ist zwar aus dem Marathon bereich aber auch ein Kunstwerk.



Naja, das ist weder ein CC-Bike noch ein Marathon-Bike würde ich sagen. Sondern irgendwie ein ziemliches Durcheinander, sorry.
Das einzige was CC/Marathon ist sind Reifen/Sattel/Kurbeln.
Aber Hauptsache DIR gefällts.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (5. Februar 2006)

> Das einzige was CC/Marathon ist sind Reifen/Sattel/Kurbeln.



Hi hast Vorbau, Lenker, Schaltgriffe, Griffgummis, Schaltwerk (x9) Pedale, und die Kette vergessen. 

Aber sonst passts. Ich mache meine platzierungen halt bergab.. 

Hat übrigens unglaubliche 14 kg löl..


----------



## Lord Helmchen (5. Februar 2006)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:
			
		

> Hi hast Vorbau, Lenker, Schaltgriffe, Griffgummis, Schaltwerk (x9) Pedale, und die Kette vergessen.
> 
> Aber sonst passts. Ich mache meine platzierungen halt bergab..
> 
> Hat übrigens unglaubliche 14 kg löl..



ich mag das Giant, Bremse und vor allem Scheibe vorn wie hinten einheitlich und eine ungekröpte Sattelstütze wären sicher was.
Ich finde es sehr individuell. Ach ja, eins gefällt mir besonders an dem Rad, lange Stütze und gekröpfter Lenker, das Ding fährt sich sicher doch ein wenig verspielt, oder?

Das der Eimer 14kg schafft denk ich übrigens nicht, der liegt sicher eher in der Ecke um die 15. GARANTIE.

(wird Zeit das mein I-Drive Pro fertig wird - das ist wohl das gleiche nur für kleine Lords mit Maske auf 13kg)

Gruß, Stefan

P.S.: Kunst liegt in der Ansicht des betrachters und für mich ist dieses Giant ein sehr stimmiges Rad.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (5. Februar 2006)

Jo danke für die Blumen. Genau sind es 14200 gramm mit digiwage in Bikeshop gewogen.

Racing Ralph kommt in 2.4 nur mit 600 gramm daher und maxis xc 1.9 Racing schlauch 90 gramm ;-)

Voralleb gefält mir das schwarz mit den Silbernen parts. .

Also im grunde fährt es sich subjektiv wie mein Genius. Da hab ich auch nem Fahnenmast und gekröpften Lenker..

Mit der scheibe hast schon recht, aber habe bisher keine Mono m 4 scheiben in 185 mm gefunden..


----------



## trailblaster (6. Februar 2006)

das endorfin ist klasse, alle weißen bikes sind klasse!  
das scapin ist auch ein traum, aber ich fänds fertig aufgebaut
dann doch besser, das hier ist ja kein aufbauthread, 
so viel geduld muss schon sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mad Maz (6. Februar 2006)

Dann möchte ich auch mal zeigen was ich hab:

















Vordere Bremsleitung habe ich entzwischen befestigt

Gewicht 10.9 kg inkl. polar speedsensor, Flaschenhalter und Pedale

Mein Kommentar: Zum Rennen fahren absolut ausreichend aber noch Leichtbaupotential an fast allen Stellen.


----------



## polo (6. Februar 2006)

weiß nun nicht, ob kunst oder nicht, aber schön - sofern spacerturm ab.


----------



## uphillking (6. Februar 2006)

Wenn man schon am motzen ist:

-Spacerturm (immer wieder)
-Barends schief (...)
-GabelRemote (sieht einfach "überladen" aus mit dem ganzen Zug-Gedönz am Lenker)
-Schalt Zughüllen am Lenker (über Kreuz verlegen bitte)
-Bremsleitungen ( beide zu lang, bitte kürzen)
-Cantisockel (bei Scheibenbremsen ! )

...aber sonst ein schönes Bike.


----------



## Schrommski (6. Februar 2006)

uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man schon am motzen ist:
> 
> -Schalt Zughüllen am Lenker (über Kreuz verlegen bitte)




Aha, und wie soll das gehen?
Soll er unter dem Oberrohr nochmal kreuzen?  
Oder soll er die Shifter vertauschen?


----------



## Hugo (6. Februar 2006)

Syncros schrieb:
			
		

> Aha, und wie soll das gehen?
> Soll er unter dem Oberrohr nochmal kreuzen?
> Oder soll er die Shifter vertauschen?



nö, würd reichen die züge richtig zu verlegen


----------



## Schrommski (6. Februar 2006)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> nö, würd reichen die züge richtig zu verlegen


----------



## Mad Maz (6. Februar 2006)

uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> -Spacerturm (immer wieder)



Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich denn einen Spacer unter dem Vorbau drin lasse. Wenn ich beide Varianten eine Weile gefahren habe, wird gekürzt.



			
				uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> -Barends schief (...)



Wird erledigt.


			
				uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> -GabelRemote (sieht einfach "überladen" aus mit dem ganzen Zug-Gedönz am Lenker)



Geb ich dir von der Optik her recht. Der Remot ist aber echt praktisch. Bleibt also. 



			
				uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> -Schalt Zughüllen am Lenker (über Kreuz verlegen bitte)



Hab zum ersten mal Züge verlegt. Wie überkreuz?



			
				uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> -Bremsleitungen ( beide zu lang, bitte kürzen)



Ich hab etwas bedenken, das wenns mich mal legt und denn Lenker ordentlich verdreht, die Leitung rausgezogen wird



			
				uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> -Cantisockel (bei Scheibenbremsen !)



Wenn ich die Abdremel muss ich ja fast die Gabel lackieren. Vieleicht nächsten Winter.



			
				uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber sonst ein schönes Bike.



Danke


----------



## uphillking (6. Februar 2006)

Syncros schrieb:
			
		

> Aha, und wie soll das gehen?
> Soll er unter dem Oberrohr nochmal kreuzen?
> Oder soll er die Shifter vertauschen?



NA SO :


----------



## Schrommski (6. Februar 2006)

uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> NA SO :




Ja, das ist schon klar!

Aber er muss ja aufgrund der Zugführungen wieder zurück dann auf die andre Seite. Der Zug vom rechten Shifter geht zum Schaltwerk rechts entlang und der Zug vom linken Shifter geht zum Umwerfer links entlang. Oder hab ich jetzt einen Knick in der Optik???  

Außerdem sehe ich darin keinen noch so kleinen Vorteil, noch nicht mal nen optischen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checky (6. Februar 2006)

Ja, die Züge dann am Oberrohr, also zwischen dessen Zuganschlägen nochmal kreuzen & somit quer laufen lassen.
Neben der aufgeräumteren Optik hats noch den Vorteil, dass die Züge beim Lenkereinschlagen nicht am Steuerrohr scheuern.


----------



## uphillking (6. Februar 2006)

Syncros schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das ist schon klar!
> 
> Aber er muss ja aufgrund der Zugführungen wieder zurück dann auf die andre Seite. Der Zug vom rechten Shifter geht zum Schaltwerk rechts entlang und der Zug vom linken Shifter geht zum Umwerfer links entlang. Oder hab ich jetzt einen Knick in der Optik???
> 
> Außerdem sehe ich darin keinen noch so kleinen Vorteil, noch nicht mal nen optischen



Er muss die Züge direkt vor den Sitzstreben (nach den letzten Anlötsockeln) nochmal kreuzen. Dann passt es.

Natürlich gibts Vorteile:

Optisch = vergleiche einfach die zwei Fotos!

Technisch = die Bowdenzüge haben durch die etwas weiteren Kurvenradien weniger Reibung in den Zughüllen! Ist:besseres Schalten und weniger "Verschleiss".


----------



## Schrommski (6. Februar 2006)

uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Er muss die Züge direkt vor den Sitzstreben (nach den letzten Anlötsockeln) nochmal kreuzen. Dann passt es.
> 
> Natürlich gibts Vorteile:
> 
> ...



1. Wäre mir zu kuddelmuddelig!

2. Völlig egal....sieht m.E. beides gleich gut aus.

3. Is quaaak, der hat ja Nokons, da macht das gar nichts. Den Unterschied merkt man MIT SICHERHEIT nicht!!!

@checky

Das ist ja nu erst recht quaak, wie ich finde. Dann kreuzen sich ja die freigelegten Züge und außerdem ist da noch der Bremzug inner Mitte im Weg.
Und aufgeräumter isses m.E. dadurch auch nicht. Scheuern tun die sowieso, wie ich meine.

Aber egal.....jedem das seine. So Sachen wie Stellung der Bar-Ends oder Sattelüberhöhung, kann ich ja in Bezug auf den Kunstwerke-Thread noch nachvollziehen bzw. voll unterstützen. Aber das hier halte ich voll für Dünnschiss. Nichts für ungut! Und weiter so mit den Bildern!


----------



## Mad Maz (6. Februar 2006)

Was mich mal interessieren würde: Was begrenzt bei euren Bikes denn Lenkereinschlag?

Lenker an Oberrohr? Schaltzüge? Bremsleitung?

Ich war mir bei montieren nicht ganz sicher wie kurz ich die Leitungen und Züge machen soll.


----------



## uphillking (6. Februar 2006)

Mad Maz schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich mal interessieren würde: Was begrenzt bei euren Bikes denn Lenkereinschlag?
> 
> Lenker an Oberrohr? Schaltzüge? Bremsleitung?
> 
> Ich war mir bei montieren nicht ganz sicher wie kurz ich die Leitungen und Züge machen soll.



Bremshebel am Oberrohr.


----------



## EmJay (6. Februar 2006)

Bei mir wird der Lenkeinschlag leider durch den Lockout meiner Sid begrenzt.
Der Knopf stößt an´s Unterrohr  

Der Steuersatz (Tune Bubu) baut an der unteren Schale so tief, dass 3mm fehlen, dass es grad noch am Unterrohr vorbeigeht... ********!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clemens (6. Februar 2006)

Checky


> Ja, die Züge dann am Oberrohr, also zwischen dessen Zuganschlägen nochmal kreuzen & somit quer laufen lassen.
> Neben der aufgeräumteren Optik hats noch den Vorteil, dass die Züge beim Lenkereinschlagen nicht am Steuerrohr scheuern.



Vielleicht sollte man dabei auch die Anbringung der Zuganschläge am Rahmen berücksichtigen! Wenn wie bei meinem HT die Zuganschläge für die Schaltung recht am Oberrohr liegen, kriegste in jedem Fall etwas Schwierigkeiten. Siehe Verlegung meines Schaltzugs für hinten.


----------



## -quake- (6. Februar 2006)

Syncros schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Wäre mir zu kuddelmuddelig!
> 
> 2. Völlig egal....sieht m.E. beides gleich gut aus.
> 
> ...



 oh man!!!
wenn man keine ahnung hat.....
es wurde dir doch von mehreren leuten gesagt, dass das einfach falsch ist!!
die gründe wurden genannt:
- verminderte reibung innerhalb des zugsystems (egal ob nokon, oder sonstwas.)
- die lenkung wird beeinträchtigt (vor allem beim freihändigen fahren)
- jeder rahmen ist, von der zugführung _nur_ für diese gekreuzte zugführung ausgelegt.
- sieht besser und harmonischer aus...

aber wenn du das nicht glauben willst, dann zieh mal los und guck mal in ein paar bikeshops, wie die das sa so machen 

@ maz: der lenkereinschlag soll so eingestellt sein, dass wenn sich der lenker überdreht, z. b. bei einem sturz, frei weiter drehen kann.
natürlich nicht 3x rum oder so.
ich handhabe das dann noch so: 
wenn die bremshebel beim einschlagen eh den rahmen berühren und so bei einem sturz den größeren schaden verursachen würden. dann kürz ich die schaltleitungen schon so etwa in dieser stellung. dann is der schaden eh so groß, dann kommts auf den zug auch nicht mehr an 
aber die bremshelbel sollten auch nich am lenker festgeknallt sein. bei einem sturz dürfen sie sich doch schon auf dem lenker bewegen.


----------



## uphillking (6. Februar 2006)

Na endlich mal ein Durchblicker!


----------



## prozak (6. Februar 2006)

farben sind ja bekanntlichermaßen geschmackssache. finde aber das endorfin farblich nicht wirklich aufeinander abgestimmt. irgendwie zu "bunt". vorallem die blaue sid. ansonsten natürlich ein exzellentes bike


----------



## xc-mtb (6. Februar 2006)

nochmal zum Pace-Vorbau:

Die werden nicht mehr gebaut.

Ich denke auch das Tunds keine mehr hat. Pace selber oder Herr Carter hat die recht günstig auf der Insel im Packet verscherbelt, wenn ich das richtig gehört habe.


Hoffe geholfen zu haben
Matze


----------



## checky (7. Februar 2006)

Syncros schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Is quaaak, der hat ja Nokons, da macht das gar nichts. Den Unterschied merkt man MIT SICHERHEIT nicht!!!



kommt sehr auf den Rahmen an, es gibt tatsächlich Rahmen bei denen man das merkt, auch mit Nokons.



			
				Syncros schrieb:
			
		

> @checky
> Das ist ja nu erst recht quaak, wie ich finde. Dann kreuzen sich ja die freigelegten Züge und außerdem ist da noch der Bremzug inner Mitte im Weg.


 Wer auch nur 2 sekunden nachdenkt legt den Bremszug dann nach rechts oder links daneben, je nachdem wie der entsprechende Rahmen es am besten ermöglicht.
Du Urteilst hier ganz offensichtlich über Dinge die Du nie ausprobiert hast 
Aber, & da hast Du schon recht: es gibt Leute mit etwas Sachverstand & die verlegen die Züge in möglichst großen Radien & wenig Reibung & dann gibts noch die Anderen.



			
				Clemens schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte man dabei auch die Anbringung der Zuganschläge am Rahmen berücksichtigen!


aber natürlich. Ich hatte mal nen Rahmen bei dem alle Zuganschläge rechts am Oberrohr waren, ein absoluter Mist, da hat sich der Hersteller keinerlei, null, nix ,nada Gedanken gemacht.
Bei Deinem sehr schönen Storck finde ich den Zuganschlag für den Umwerfer auch sehr unglücklich: Kostet zu viel & unnötig Aussenhülle & der Austrittswinkel ist je nach Umwerfer schon recht krass.
Ein ansonsten sehr schöner Rahmen & dann sowas *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Mad Maz (7. Februar 2006)

Ich will jetzt ja keine Grundsatzdiskusion über Schaltzüge lostretten. 

Aber: Bei meinem Rahmen läuft unter dem Oberrohr mittig, leicht erhöht die Bremsleitung. Ein kreutzen unter dem Oberrohr zwischen denn Zuganschlägen ist nicht möglich. Und wenn ich die Züge ums Sitzrohr kreutze muss ich einen großen Bogen machen, da der Zuganschlag für den Umwerfer um ca. 15° gedreht hinter dem sitzrohr befindet.

Mein Fatzit: Ein kreutzen am Lenker bringt geringe Vorteile vorne aber große Nachteile hinten, also so lassen.

Schaut euch mal das Endorfin noch mal an. Der hat es genau so.

Also wegen mir könne wir die diskusion hiermit beenden. 

Gruß Matze


----------



## checky (7. Februar 2006)

Wenn durch den Rahmen bedingte Gegebenheiten es nicht zulassen erübrigt sich eh jede Diskussion, da haste recht.
Ende & nun wieder schöne Bikes bitte


----------



## horstj (7. Februar 2006)

-quake- schrieb:
			
		

> - jeder rahmen ist, von der zugführung _nur_ für diese gekreuzte zugführung ausgelegt.



war gerade mal im bikeshop, das ist offensichlich nicht richtig. eleganter sah es immer ungekreuzt aus.


----------



## Schrommski (7. Februar 2006)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> Wer auch nur 2 sekunden nachdenkt legt den Bremszug dann nach rechts oder links daneben, je nachdem wie der entsprechende Rahmen es am besten ermöglicht.
> Du Urteilst hier ganz offensichtlich über Dinge die Du nie ausprobiert hast
> Aber, & da hast Du schon recht: es gibt Leute mit etwas Sachverstand & die verlegen die Züge in möglichst großen Radien & wenig Reibung & dann gibts noch die Anderen.



Das geht vor allem sehr gut, wenn die Anschläge für Bremszüge in der Mitte verlaufen.... Und ich kenne genug Rahmen wo das so ist.

Zufälligerweise sind die Zuganschläge für Brems- und -Schaltzüge in den meisten Fällen unterschiedlich. Ich sag nur durchgehende Leitung für z.B. Scheibe oder HS33, oder so.  Hast du davon schonmal gehört??


@ -quake-

 oh man!!!
wenn man keine ahnung hat.....
es wurde dir doch von mehreren leuten gesagt, dass das einfach falsch ist!!
die gründe wurden genannt:
- verminderte reibung innerhalb des zugsystems (egal ob nokon, oder sonstwas.)
- die lenkung wird beeinträchtigt (vor allem beim freihändigen fahren)
- jeder rahmen ist, von der zugführung nur für diese gekreuzte zugführung ausgelegt.
- sieht besser und harmonischer aus...


Genau, wenn man keine Ahnung hat....
Es ist definitiv nicht falsch!!!
Die Reibung ist meiner Meinung nach nicht der Rede wert (wie schon gesagt).
Das Gegenteil wäre zu beweisen. Die Reibung hängt nämlich von dem Radius des Zuges ab, und ich kann den auch ohne zu kreuzen großzügig verlegen.
Wer freihändig fährt ist selber Schuld. Außerdem wüsste ich nicht inwieweit meine Lenkung beeinträchtigt sein sollte....  
Deine Aussage zu den Rahmen ist völliger Nonsens (Quaaaaaaak hoch drei). Bei meinem Rahmen geht das z.B. gar nicht anders.
Und das Aussehen ist ja wohl eindeutig Geschmackssache. Mir gefällt das ohne Kreuzung besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrommski (7. Februar 2006)

FAZIT:

Es ist teilweise rahmenabhängig.
Ansonsten solls jeder machen, wie er/sie es für richtig oder schöner hält!

Thema beendet!!!


----------



## m.a.t. (7. Februar 2006)

Syncros schrieb:
			
		

> Die Reibung ist meiner Meinung nach nicht der Rede wert (wie schon gesagt).
> Das Gegenteil wäre zu beweisen. Die Reibung hängt nämlich von dem Radius des Zuges ab, und ich kann den auch ohne zu kreuzen großzügig verlegen.


Wo hast du das her? Die Reibung ist abhängig vom umschlungenen Winkel. D.h. je krummer du den Zug verlegst mit vielen Windungen -> desto mehr Reibung. Die Radien spielen eine untergeordnete Rolle.


----------



## [email protected]!t (7. Februar 2006)

nu is doch genug !


----------



## -quake- (7. Februar 2006)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Wo hast du das her? Die Reibung ist abhängig vom umschlungenen Winkel. D.h. je krummer du den Zug verlegst mit vielen Windungen -> desto mehr Reibung. Die Radien spielen eine untergeordnete Rolle.


lass gut sein. 
er muss recht behalten.

jedenfalls weiß man jetzt auch woher die ganzen thread´s namens "warum spricht meine schaltung so schlecht bzw. verzögert an" herkommen


----------



## Schrommski (7. Februar 2006)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Wo hast du das her? Die Reibung ist abhängig vom umschlungenen Winkel. D.h. je krummer du den Zug verlegst mit vielen Windungen -> desto mehr Reibung. Die Radien spielen eine untergeordnete Rolle.




Genau das wollte ich damit ausdrücken. Ich habe nichts andres gesagt!


----------



## Schrommski (7. Februar 2006)

-quake- schrieb:
			
		

> lass gut sein.
> er muss recht behalten.
> 
> jedenfalls weiß man jetzt auch woher die ganzen thread´s namens "warum spricht meine schaltung so schlecht bzw. verzögert an" herkommen



Komisch, meine Schaltung geht superleicht, trotz ungekreuzter Züge.
Irgendwas mache ich falsch.  
Ich habe das sogar ohne entsprechenden Thread hinbekommen....


----------



## toschi (7. Februar 2006)

Syncros schrieb:
			
		

> ...Komisch, meine Schaltung geht superleicht, trotz ungekreuzter Züge...


Ich merke auch keinen Unterschied, ist doch auch abhängig von den Zuganschlägen sonst gibt es nur ein Gewurschtel 



Mein Senf


----------



## Mad Maz (7. Februar 2006)

Ich hab mal ein wenig gekramt wie die andern Tundra-Fahrer das gemcht haben. Einmal ungekreuzt:






Einmal gekreuzt:





Beides mal ohne Disc. Bei dem gelben ist aber vermutlich das Zuglager für den Umwerfer noch anders gewesen. Bei meinem Rahmen ist es wiegesagt zum umwerfer hin gedreht.



.


----------



## Delgado (8. Februar 2006)

Mad Maz schrieb:
			
		

> Einmal gekreuzt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uuuups, das ist ja meins .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mad Maz (8. Februar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Uuuups, das ist ja meins .....



Ich hoff mal ich hab keine Copyright verletzt.  

Ist ein schönes Rad.


----------



## Delgado (8. Februar 2006)

Mad Maz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoff mal ich hab keine Copyright verletzt.
> 
> Ist ein schönes Rad.



Kannst ruhig alle Fotos von mir posten.
Die Badewannenfotos kosten jedoch .....


----------



## #easy# (8. Februar 2006)

Mad Maz schrieb:
			
		

> Einmal gekreuzt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schöne Farbkombi außer der Vorbau  würde bei Blau bleiben. sonst echt schick und mal etwas anderes wie immer die schwarzen Bike's.

easy


----------



## Schrommski (8. Februar 2006)

#easy# schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Farbkombi außer der Vorbau  würde bei Blau bleiben. sonst echt schick und mal etwas anderes wie immer die schwarzen Bike's.
> 
> easy




Oder schwarz (Sattelstütze ist ja auch schwarz)!
Ansonsten


----------



## #easy# (8. Februar 2006)

ok das ginge auch.....


----------



## AngryApe (8. Februar 2006)

auf keinen fall...der rote vorbau ist das I-tüpfelchen  !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri5 (8. Februar 2006)

Sehr schoen und nur ein Steppenwolf darf ein Rotwild jagen!

Allerdings wuerde auch ich ne rote Stuetze drauf machen oder den Vorbau auch blau, das Teil sieht so verloren aus, die roten Teile an der Federgabel helfen da nicht viel.


----------



## Schafschützer (8. Februar 2006)

Rote Schnellspanner fände ich ganz appart. Gibts da nicht was von Tune?


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## Olllli (8. Februar 2006)

#easy# schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Farbkombi außer der Vorbau  würde bei Blau bleiben. sonst echt schick und mal etwas anderes wie immer die schwarzen Bike's.
> 
> easy



Ritchey Pro Vorbau in SID blau.






Auch wenn ich eine Black dran habe  


Schönen Gruß, Olllli


----------



## torben2005 (8. Februar 2006)

ey olli, baby blau find ich klasse.  

und was ich noch viel besser finde, ist die artgerechte haltung des bikes. 

auch wenn bestimmt jemand daran was zu mäkeln hat, solch ein pic hier zu 

posten


----------



## matou (8. Februar 2006)

Hallo...so mal mein Bike im Winter-Setup...der Schnee ist aber leider schon wieder weg...






Gruss matou


----------



## Clemens (8. Februar 2006)

Gerade fertig (quasi noch warm) geworden... mein Trainingsbike.

Grossman CF-06, Size 45cm, 589 mm Oberrohr

- MZ Marathon SL eingestellt auf 100mm
- Ringle Dirty Flea Naben
- Ringle Spanner
- Sun DS1 XC Felgen
- DT Comp + Proloc
- Michelin Comp-S
- Marta SL
- SRAM X-9 + Trigger
- XT Hollowtec II Kurbel
- XT Umwerfer, Ritzel, Kette
- Eggbeater
- Ritchey WCS Komponenten (Lenker, Vorbau, Stütze, Griffgummis)
- Tune Hörnchen
- Flite TT sattel
- Avid Schaltzüge 

... hat so wie es da steht, 11,52kg. Mit Sicherheit ein nicht häufig gefahrener Frame, vor allem nicht in der Farbe (ist in Natura deutlich intensiver). Oli Grossmann hat nur exakt eine Handvoll CF 2006 so gepulvert.

Die Puristen hier im Thread mögen mir die WCS-Parts (bäh..), die Stellung des Vorbaus (pfüi..), den 5mm Spacer (würg..) und die graue Gabel (passt garnicht, kotz..) verzeihen - das Bike ist mehr oder minder mit vorhandenen Parts aus meinem Fundus aufgebaut worden und wird sicherlich, wie ich mich kenne, noch die eine oder andere Änderung erfahren. Demnächst gibts auch künstlerisch bessere Pics vom Bike in artgerechter Haltung.












'Und jetzt reichts an Bergradeln'... O-Ton bessere (?) Häfte. '..sonst lass ich dich in Haar einweisen!!' (Haar = Landeskrankenhaus für psychische Erkrankungen hier in MUC)


----------



## marewo (9. Februar 2006)

Moin Clemens,
gefällt mir gut, war neulich auch mal am überlegen, genau so eines zusammen zu bauen, als ein Rahmen günstig bei ebay drin war. (Oder ist es der vielleicht sogar)? Frage, welche Länge hat der Dämpfer?


Gruß
Marewo


----------



## #easy# (9. Februar 2006)

matou schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo...so mal mein Bike im Winter-Setup...der Schnee ist aber leider schon wieder weg...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie gesagt das Adrenalin finde ich im moment halt richtig geil  warum wohl  (siehe links)

Was ist im gegensatz zu der Sommerversion anders???

Würde sagen:

Kurbel, Kettenblätter, Kette, Barends, Flasche und Reifen stimmts 

easy


----------



## Clemens (9. Februar 2006)

marevo


> gefällt mir gut, war neulich auch mal am überlegen, genau so eines zusammen zu bauen, als ein Rahmen günstig bei ebay drin war. (Oder ist es der vielleicht sogar)? Frage, welche Länge hat der Dämpfer?



Den Frame hab ich in Regensburg bei Oli Grossmann direkt im Laden gekauft (eigentlich wollte ich einen CC-06 HT-Frame), der hat jetzt noch genau 3 unaufgebaute Rahmen dieser Serie dort hängen, allerdings glaube ich nur 49er Size, die bei dem hohen Tretlager doch sehr hoch bauen (den Preis kann ich Dir auf Anfrage per PM nennen). 

Der Dämpfer (Fox Float) hat 152mm Länge. Noch eine Anmerkung: der Rahmen verträgt maximal 2.1er Reifen.


----------



## dre (9. Februar 2006)

Olllli schrieb:
			
		

>



Es tut gut, hier einmal ein Bike zu sehen, dass nicht der Stubenhaltung unterliegt. Klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clemens (9. Februar 2006)

Würde ja auch gerne das Bike draussen bewegen, nur leider lässt mich Chefe nicht von der Kette...


----------



## #easy# (9. Februar 2006)

@clemens

Deine beiden anderen Bike's sind echt super fein 
das von Grossmann gefällt mir überhaupt nicht auch wenn der Olli nur eins so gepulvert hätte  nix für ungut!!!!


----------



## Clemens (9. Februar 2006)

@easy

Das CF soll auch keinen Schönheitspreis gewinnen! Ich hab den Frame günstig bekommen und mehr oder weniger mit verhanden Parts aufgebaut. 

Das Bike wird von mir im Transportkoffer bei den Urlauben mit in den Flieger gepackt und für die Kanaren bzw. Malle reichts dicke... ausserdem pack ich ein Bike bei meine häufigen Dienstreisen für abendliche Touren hinten ins Auto, dafür sind mir die beiden anderen Bikes eigentlich zu schade.

Ausserdem geht das Ding ganz mächtig vorwärts, ist zumindest der erste Eindruck von der Probefahrt
gestern Abend.


----------



## matou (9. Februar 2006)

> Würde sagen:
> 
> Kurbel, Kettenblätter, Kette, Barends, Flasche und Reifen stimmts



...z.T. richtig, nur nicht ganz so umfangreich
...im Sommer hab ich Fast Freds und light-Schläuche drauf, der Flaschenhalter kommt ab...that´s it  

Unabhängig vom Sommer kommen im Frühjahr folgende Teile rein
Plasma-Schaltwerk > XTR GS
SLR > evtl. Speedneedle, muss ich testen
Thomson Stütze > USE Carbon, Schwarzes Stück o.ä.
Rahmen wird, wenn er endlich erhältlich ist, durch den Carbon-Hinterbau ergänzt
...und mal schauen wo sonst noch "sinnvolles" Potential steckt...

Dann sollte ich laut Berechnung bei 10,1 kg angelangt sein...

Gruss matou


----------



## #easy# (9. Februar 2006)

matouRahmen wird schrieb:
			
		

> Wann soll es den geben und was soll er kosten. Da hätte ich auch Intresse.
> 
> easy


----------



## matou (9. Februar 2006)

...den soll es ab ca. Mitte des Jahres geben...wird vorraussichtlich 170g sparen...Kosten leider keine Infos...ich lass mal Bilder sprechen...






Gruss matou


----------



## kleinbiker (11. Februar 2006)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

jetzt will ich meins auch mal hier reinstellen: mal endlich kein schwarzes oder silbernes






Eigentlich sollte es <9 kg haben, aber es hat nicht ganz geklappt. Der Ehrlichkeit halber muß ich sagen, dass ich Supersonics nur selten fahre, sondern RR2,25 und NN2,1.

Grüße
kleinbiker

P.S.: Weitere Bilder in meiner Galerie


----------



## cluso (12. Februar 2006)

@Kleinbiker

Schöööööönnnnnn.

Gefällt mir sehr gut.

Gruß


----------



## CSB (12. Februar 2006)

@ Kleinbiker

Ein äußerst geiles Gefährt,das Klein: 
Schöner Rahmen, gute Farbwahl,stimmig (funktionell) aufgebaut.

Zum LRS: Was sind das für Felgen? Warum keine schwarzen Speichen?

Sind die Tune Kurbeln steif genug ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinbiker (12. Februar 2006)

CSB schrieb:
			
		

> @ Kleinbiker
> 
> Ein äußerst geiles Gefährt,das Klein:
> Schöner Rahmen, gute Farbwahl,stimmig (funktionell) aufgebaut.
> ...



Hallo,

erstmal Danke für die Komplimente.

@CSB: das sind die Mavic X517 Ceramic. Ich war es leid, mir fast jedes Jahr neue Felgen einzuspeichen, weil 'se durchgebremst waren. Diese haben jetzt schon fast 20tkm drauf.
Zu den Speichen: Das sind doch schwarze Speichen (zumindes vorne )! Ich habe diesen Winter eine neue Mig70 in blau mit schw. Aerolite und blauen Alunippen eingespeicht. Da die XTR hinten noch tadellos läuft, wird die erst später mal getauscht und damit auch die Speichen. Ist optisch natürlich nicht optimal, wenn ich aber mit dem Rad an dir berghoch vorbeifliege, wirst du das eh nicht sehen   .

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## chri5 (13. Februar 2006)

Volle Punktzahl! Klein eben! Geht nix drueber!


----------



## checky (14. Februar 2006)

Was ich an den jüngeren & aktuellen Kleins absolut zum :kotz: finde ist das Steuerrohr. Da hat doch jemand gekifft als diese Wundertüte entworfen wurde.
Sonst ein unauffällig schönes Bike.


----------



## AngryApe (14. Februar 2006)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich an den jüngeren & aktuellen Kleins absolut zum :kotz: finde ist das Steuerrohr. Da hat doch jemand gekifft als diese Wundertüte entworfen wurde.


----------



## IGGY (14. Februar 2006)

Ich setzte mein Bike auch nochmal hier rein mit dem aktuellen Update( SID Team 2006,Truvativ Stylo Carbon Kurbel,Titan-Aluschrauben,Carbon Aheadkappe,Carbon Sattelstützenklemmung).
Wenn der Käfig aus Caron für mein XO Schaltwerk von Bikeaholics da ist dann mache ich mal neue Bilder


----------



## murd0c (14. Februar 2006)

Oh behave Baby !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derMichi (14. Februar 2006)

@iggy

So ein kleiner konischer Carbonspacer der den Unterschied abschwächt wäre das i-Tüpfelchen


----------



## Eintopf (14. Februar 2006)

Absolut mein Geschmack!!!! PERFEKT!!!!!!

Mal sehen ob Dir die Laufräder Dir nicht zu weich sind!!

gruß
Eintopf


----------



## [email protected]!t (14. Februar 2006)

was wiegt denn die kurbel... wusste garnicht das die auch leichtes zeugs herstellen


----------



## mete (14. Februar 2006)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> was wiegt denn die kurbel... wusste garnicht das die auch leichtes zeugs herstellen



Die ist auch nicht besonders leicht...


----------



## rkersten (14. Februar 2006)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> was wiegt denn die kurbel... wusste garnicht das die auch leichtes zeugs herstellen



Ich dachte Anfangs auch das sie leicht ist und wollt sie verbauen, offiziel liegt bei 880g ... sollte also dann vilelleicht so bei 900g liegen. Hat vielleicht einer mal eine nachgewogene Gewichtsangabe?


----------



## eisenarsch (14. Februar 2006)

nun auch mein schätzchen


----------



## _stalker_ (15. Februar 2006)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> offiziel liegt bei 880g ... sollte also dann vilelleicht so bei 900g liegen. Hat vielleicht einer mal eine nachgewogene Gewichtsangabe?



weight weenies?!

Stylo Carbon GXP 2005 - 175 mm 22/32/44 - claimed 848g - real 886g

oder ist das ne andere stylo carbon?


----------



## pefro (15. Februar 2006)

Clemens schrieb:
			
		

> Den Frame hab ich in Regensburg bei Oli Grossmann direkt im Laden gekauft (eigentlich wollte ich einen CC-06 HT-Frame), der hat jetzt noch genau 3 unaufgebaute Rahmen dieser Serie dort hängen, allerdings glaube ich nur 49er Size, die bei dem hohen Tretlager doch sehr hoch bauen (den Preis kann ich Dir auf Anfrage per PM nennen).



Hi Clemens,

gibts den Rahmen denn ofiziell überhaupt noch? Auf der Homepage ist er ja nichtmehr gelistet. Hat er irgendwas über nen Nachfolger gesagt?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## IGGY (15. Februar 2006)

Leider habe ich sie nicht nachgewogen vor dem Einbau. Aber mal ehrlich. Wenn die KTB länger halten wie die Shimanokacke dann nehme ich gerne ein paar Gramm mehr in Kauf. Ich finde sie auch optisch schöner.
Bezüglich des LRS kann ich nichts schlechtes sagen. Weich finde ich sie nicht. Ich finde sie optisch sehr gut auf dem Rad!


----------



## Einheimischer (15. Februar 2006)

Bei WW ist die Truvativ mit 886g (gewogen) eingetragen.

Sehr sehr sehr schönes Race Bike übrigens  

Grüße.

edit: ach, Gewicht hat ja Stalker oben schon gepostet, naja doppelt hält besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rkersten (15. Februar 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Bei WW ist die Truvativ mit 886g (gewogen) eingetragen.
> 
> Sehr sehr sehr schönes Race Bike übrigens
> 
> ...



Na dann lag ich ja mit meine geschätzten 900g garnicht mal so verkehrt  ... klar optisch find ich sie auch klasse ... vielleicht find ich ja hier bei mir ein der Nähe jemanden oder einen Laden wo ich sie mal probefahren kann. Ansonsten würd ich an mein FRM auch eine FRM CU2-M 2x9 Ti Integral (mit 692g) verbauen.


----------



## _stalker_ (16. Februar 2006)

Mein Rahmen ist angekommen...dabei habe ich nur 8 Wochen gewartet 

Fertig ist die Butze noch bei weitem nicht - aber der erste Noxride (s is a Woardwidz) war vielversprechend 







Gewicht liegt im Moment irgendwo zwischen 8 und 9 kg..eher Richtung 8 - mehr verrate ich erst, wenn ne komplette schaltung montiert ist etc.  

so - die Mühle ist hiermit offiziell zum Abschuss freigegeben


----------



## chris29 (16. Februar 2006)

Hi,
is ja ganz geil die Kiste. Ich verstehe den Sinn einer Starrgabel heutzutage trotzdem nicht, zumindest nicht wenn man das Teil im Wald bewegt. Ich bin echt froh als diese Zeit für mich 1998 vorrüber war.
Ist warscheinlich so wie mit diesen Singlespeedern, dessen Sinn werd ich auch nich verstehen


----------



## checky (16. Februar 2006)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe den Sinn einer Starrgabel heutzutage trotzdem nicht, zumindest nicht wenn man das Teil im Wald bewegt.



Spaaaaaas machts.


----------



## chris29 (16. Februar 2006)

Wie jetzt??? Ihr bikt zu eurem Vergnügen ???


----------



## trailblaster (16. Februar 2006)

wald ist nicht gleich wald. auf ner forstautobahn braucht man keine federgabel! ansonsten kann man dann auch gleich fragen warum nicht jeder fully fährt. wenns richtig hart kommt dann ist gefedert jedenfalls schneller und das zählt allein bei mir.


----------



## aka (16. Februar 2006)

trailblaster schrieb:
			
		

> auf ner forstautobahn braucht man keine federgabel!


Wie wahr! Aber um hier ein Foto reinzustellen brauchst fuerchte schon etwas mehr Licht :-D


----------



## CSB (16. Februar 2006)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von chris29
> Ich verstehe den Sinn einer Starrgabel heutzutage trotzdem nicht, zumindest nicht wenn man das Teil im Wald bewegt.



Nichts fühlt sich so knackig und direkt an wie ne Starrgabel. Einfach saugeil!!  Wenn ihr noch ein altes HT daheim rumstehen habt, baut ne Starrgabel an und dann ab auf die Trails. 
O.K.: Bei langen Touren oder Marathons fahre ich auch nur mit Federgabel aber für lockeres Funbiken gibts nix besseres als vorne hart und hinten hart !!!


----------



## Quantic (16. Februar 2006)

CSB schrieb:
			
		

> Nichts fühlt sich so knackig und direkt an wie ne Starrgabel. Einfach saugeil!!  Wenn ihr noch ein altes HT daheim rumstehen habt, baut ne Starrgabel an und dann ab auf die Trails.
> O.K.: Bei langen Touren oder Marathons fahre ich auch nur mit Federgabel aber für lockeres Funbiken gibts nix besseres als vorne hart und hinten hart !!!


volle Zustimmung!

außerdem schult man dadurch seine Fahrtechnik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixthewolf (16. Februar 2006)

Quantic schrieb:
			
		

> außerdem schult man dadurch seine Fahrtechnik



"fahrtechnik"?   kann man da die plattformdämpfung einstellen?  

felix


----------



## Quantic (16. Februar 2006)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> "fahrtechnik"?   kann man da die plattformdämpfung einstellen?
> felix


wenn der reifen platt ist dämpft der nicht mehr


----------



## _stalker_ (17. Februar 2006)

aka schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wahr! Aber um hier ein Foto reinzustellen brauchst fuerchte schon etwas mehr Licht :-D



Nox = Nacht = kein Licht 

Ausserdem schult Dunkelheit das Vorstellungsvermögen im selben Maße, wie eine Federgabel die Fahrtechnik schult 

Mal im Ernst - bessere Bilder ist mir das ganze erst wert, wenn die Butze fertig ist...dann werd ich euch schon mit Detailbildern und einer wahren Informationsflut auf die Nerven gehen


----------



## heitzer (17. Februar 2006)

chris29 hat ja gar keine Ahnung !!!  
Du weist ja garnicht wie geil es ist Starrbike zu fahren . 
Das macht wenigstens fun , man muss sich seine Linie suchen und net einfach runter brettern .


----------



## speeddisko (17. Februar 2006)

So... kein Kunstwerk aber meins. Bremsleitungen/Schaltzüge werden noch gekürzt.


----------



## chris29 (17. Februar 2006)

heitzer schrieb:
			
		

> chris29 hat ja gar keine Ahnung !!!
> Du weist ja garnicht wie geil es ist Starrbike zu fahren .
> Das macht wenigstens fun , man muss sich seine Linie suchen und net einfach runter brettern .


Naja, Ahnung hab ich schon ein bisschen, bin ja von 89- 98 Starrbike gefahren und das aber nur weil ich mir keine Federgabel leisten konnte, sonst hätt ich früher ein Hardtail gehabt.
Wie auch immer, der Spass steht ja im Vordergrund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (17. Februar 2006)

irgendwie passt das nicht zusammen....xtr kurbel und x.o aber dann mavic schlag mich tot laufräder


----------



## roadrunner_gs (17. Februar 2006)

Ich finde, das Rad hat das gewisse Etwas.


----------



## chris29 (17. Februar 2006)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwie passt das nicht zusammen....xtr kurbel und x.o aber dann mavic schlag mich tot laufräder


Vielleich isser ja noch nicht fertig, kostet ja auch alles Kohle. 
Ich finds auch nicht schlecht, wenn ich auch schon 1000 Stück davon gesehen hab.....


----------



## Leinetiger (17. Februar 2006)

Irgendwie haben die Scott oder Giant Fahrer alle immer diese, meiner meinung nach, schlecht aussehenden WCS Teile dran, das macht das Rad nicht individuell oder gar zu einem Kunstwerk...
Dazu passt auch perfekt die XTR Kurbel, die ich ebenfalls nicht mag...
Hier wieder das beste Beispiel..

Möchte nicht sagen das das Rad schlecht aussieht aber es ist nicht mehr als Standard, für ein Scale..


----------



## Einheimischer (17. Februar 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie haben die Scott oder Giant Fahrer alle immer diese, meiner meinung nach, schlecht aussehenden WCS Teile dran...



Viele? - kann sein. Alle? - nein!  

Ich finds schön!

Grüße.


----------



## Leinetiger (17. Februar 2006)

Lenker - Vorbau - Sattelstütze - Bar Ends....


----------



## mikeonbike (17. Februar 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie haben die Scott oder Giant Fahrer alle immer diese, meiner meinung nach, schlecht aussehenden WCS Teile dran, das macht das Rad nicht individuell oder gar zu einem Kunstwerk...
> Dazu passt auch perfekt die XTR Kurbel, die ich ebenfalls nicht mag...
> Hier wieder das beste Beispiel..
> 
> Möchte nicht sagen das das Rad schlecht aussieht aber es ist nicht mehr als Standard, für ein Scale..



naja tischger...  recht has'te schon, aber tune-stütze und syntace-vorbau sind auch nicht so besonders... leider gib's  rein gewichtstechnisch nicht so wirklich viele alternativen...

schon eher schick, aber leider nicht ganz leicht und auch nicht so richtig besonders... :











gruss mike


----------



## chris29 (17. Februar 2006)

Naja, über Geschmack lässt sich zum Glück nicht streiten. WCS Teile hatte ich bei mir auch drann, brauchte allerdings ne 400er Sattelstütze und von daher bin ich gleich auf einer Easton EC 70 Carbon gekommen da mir die besser gefallen hat als die WCS in Carbon (war auch billiger) in dem Zug hab ich bei Ebay auch nen Lenker von Easton EC 70 Carbon günstigst gezogen (natürlich neu) Jetzt hab ich nur noch den Vorbau in WCS der aber noch getauscht wird gegen den Easton EA 70 aus Alu, da der Carbon mir zu teuer ist.
Wie auch immer, hätte ich die Stütze nicht in lang gebraucht hätte ich warscheinlich heute auch noch WCS teile dran, gut sind sie allemal....


----------



## Toni172 (17. Februar 2006)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie auch immer, hätte ich die Stütze nicht in lang gebraucht hätte ich warscheinlich heute auch noch WCS teile dran, gut sind sie allemal....



sehe ich auch so. DIe WCS Teile sind vom Preis/Leistung verhältniss einfach Top. Und da das ja ein Scale Alu Rahmen ist, passt das auch meiner Meinung nach gut zusammen. Wäre es ein Scale Ltd dann würde ich keine WCS Komponenten verbauen. Wenn ich schon knapp 2000,- Euro für einen Carbon Rahmen ausgeben würde, dann gäbe es nur die feisnsten/besten Carbon-Parts. Aber die Frage stellt sich ja für mich nicht.

@speeddisko
mir gefällt es. Auch wenn es kein richtiges Kunstwerk ist. Was aber bei 95% der hier gezeigten Bikes auch nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## Knax (17. Februar 2006)

...und wieder einmal ein update: mein _schüler-bike_  

manitou R7 super clickit [flammneu, daher auch der spacerturm zum testen]
ultegra 12-27 (man muss sich ja langsam steigern  )
FRM c-set steuersatz
XTR kurbel







schönes wochenende!
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubeflizer (17. Februar 2006)

sehr schönes Rad
     zumindestens wenn der Ragmen eine andere Farbe hätte
(die Farbe gefällt mir pesöhnlich nicht ganz so gut)

wie findest du eigentlich das clickit in der MB meint ja Sabine Spitz das der schwergänig und die Könpfe auch fummelig zu bedienen seinen


MfG 
Cubeflizer


----------



## Gorth (17. Februar 2006)

Wenn das ein Schülerbike ist, dann mache ich in meinem Studium was falsch


----------



## uerland (17. Februar 2006)

Gorth schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das ein Schülerbike ist, dann mache ich in meinem Studium was falsch



Dann kommt hier mal zum Vergleich mein "Studiums-Bike"  

Ist wohl eher kein Kunstwerk und die grandiose Ausstattung hat es auch nicht (dazu hab ich es auch spontan mal nicht geputzt vorm knipsen), aber ich liebe es .










Gruß
Henning


----------



## Knax (18. Februar 2006)

Cubeflizer schrieb:
			
		

> wie findest du eigentlich das clickit in der MB meint ja Sabine Spitz das der schwergänig und die Könpfe auch fummelig zu bedienen seinen


...das ist eine absolute UNTERTREIBUNG. der clickit ist schrott. stellt man den so ein, dass die feder den lockout spannt, ist der zug zu locker - kein lockout ist die folge. stellt man den zug fester, bekommt man den kaum eingestellt...
werde versuchen einen POPLOCK hebel einzubauen (muss mich da noch nach den zugverhältnissen etc erkundigen)... aber wie gesagt: ein test steht noch aus.

mfg
Knax


----------



## trailblaster (18. Februar 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...das ist eine absolute UNTERTREIBUNG. der clickit ist schrott. stellt man den so ein, dass die feder den lockout spannt, ist der zug zu locker - kein lockout ist die folge. stellt man den zug fester, bekommt man den kaum eingestellt...
> werde versuchen einen POPLOCK hebel einzubauen (muss mich da noch nach den zugverhältnissen etc erkundigen)... aber wie gesagt: ein test steht noch aus.
> 
> mfg
> Knax



da kann ich dir nur beipflichten, aber von manitou halte ich eh nichts


----------



## speeddisko (18. Februar 2006)

Danke an alle, die Kritik und Anerkennung gespendet haben... 

Das Scott war/ist mein Winter-Selbstbrau-Projekt. Habe es mit nur sehr begrenzten Mitteln aufgebaut. Die Teile wurden überwiegend im Gebrauchtmarkt  oder als Sonderangebote erstanden. 

Begonnen habe ich mit dem Scale 60 Rahmen, welcher mir 150 Euro gekostet hat. Drumherum baute ich dann das Bike auf. Wert legte ich eher auf eine hochwertige Schalt/Antriebseinheit. Laufräder werden nächsten Winter bessere drankommen. Und evtl. ein leichterer Rahmen. 

Zu den Ritchey WCS Parts: Reichen für meine Ansprüche voll und ganz aus. Und bieten ein ausgezeichnetes Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis.

Für meinen Geldeinsatz erhielt ich so ein relativ leichtes Radl, welches eine Menge Fahrspass bietet.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. Februar 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie haben die Scott oder Giant Fahrer alle immer diese, meiner meinung nach, schlecht aussehenden WCS Teile dran



nicht zu vergessen die Rocky Fahrer mit ihren RF Parts 
da sieht jedes "Custom" Bike gleich aus...


ontopic: habe ab März wieder was beizusteuern, obs ein Kunstwerk ist kann ich net sagen.


----------



## Leinetiger (18. Februar 2006)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> nicht zu vergessen die Rocky Fahrer mit ihren RF Parts
> da sieht jedes "Custom" Bike gleich aus...QUOTE]
> 
> Noch lange nicht so schlimm wie WCS Parts
> ...


----------



## M!ke (18. Februar 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ich setzte mein Bike auch nochmal hier rein mit dem aktuellen Update( SID Team 2006,Truvativ Stylo Carbon Kurbel,Titan-Aluschrauben,Carbon Aheadkappe,Carbon Sattelstützenklemmung).
> Wenn der Käfig aus Caron für mein XO Schaltwerk von Bikeaholics da ist dann mache ich mal neue Bilder




Supergeil..gefällt mir sehr gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (18. Februar 2006)

Mir auch


----------



## cluso (18. Februar 2006)

Finde das Principia sehr geradlinig.
Aber die Rahmenfarbe ist geil. Was ganz anderes als in der hier
üblichen Trauergemeinde.

Viel Spaß mit deinem "Schülerbike".

Gruß


----------



## GlanDas (18. Februar 2006)

Was ich mich schon immer gefragt habe...
...wie bekommt ihr eure Bikes so sauber das sie aussehen wie neu??


----------



## IGGY (18. Februar 2006)

HI
Ich kann schon selber von mir sagen das ich bekloppt bin. Ich putze es nach jeder Ausfahrt sehr sehr gründlich. In meiner MTB Gruppe meinte man auch schon ich klaufe immer alles neu wenn es dreckig ist. Dem ist aber nicht so


----------



## FeierFox (18. Februar 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ich putze es nach jeder Ausfahrt sehr sehr gründlich.


Dann fährst du zu selten.


----------



## hasenheide (18. Februar 2006)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> ...wie bekommt ihr eure Bikes so sauber das sie aussehen wie neu??


Neu kaufen, nicht fahren, sondern Ventile nach Reifenaufdruck ausrichten und dogmatische Hersteller-Verurteilungen im Internet nachplappern, dann bleibt das Rad auch sauber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (19. Februar 2006)

FeierFox schrieb:
			
		

> Dann fährst du zu selten.


Ne!!!!


----------



## trailblaster (19. Februar 2006)

hehe man braucht eben ein schlammbike und eins für trockene verhältnisse!
und dann wird natürlich nur das schönwetterbike gezeigt


----------



## chris29 (19. Februar 2006)

Manche Autos (nicht meins!) sehen nach Jahren auch aus wie neu, obwohl sie jeden Tag bewegt werden, ist halt alles ne Frage der Pflege. Zur Zeit mache ich mein Rad auch nach jeder Ausfahrt sauber, wegen Streusalz und so.


----------



## phiro (19. Februar 2006)

gegen das Putzen gibts ja zum Glück Winterbikes (mit Starrgabel  ), da braucht man sich nicht sone Platte zu machen  

aber bald ist der Winter ja zum Glück am abhauen, da lohnt sich putzen auch wieder


----------



## Knax (19. Februar 2006)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> Finde das Principia sehr geradlinig.
> Aber die Rahmenfarbe ist geil. Was ganz anderes als in der hier
> üblichen Trauergemeinde.
> 
> Viel Spaß mit deinem "Schülerbike".


...merci vielmals! jetzt wo mein hart durch nachhilfe verdientes geld futsch ist, spare ich auf einen neuen LRS. mir schwebt da was mit 240S und ceramic felgen vor... nächstes update kommt dann bald  

schönen sonntag!
Knax


----------



## Flo7 (19. Februar 2006)

hi
hier kommt mein modifizierter racer. jetzt mit xtr dual control und xtr bremszangen.


----------



## GlanDas (19. Februar 2006)

Porno Bike 

bis auf das scheizz DC >.<


----------



## Rockman (19. Februar 2006)

So, mal mein "neues" . Andere Schlurpen müssen noch drauf, sonst bis jetzt alles Super!


----------



## Joey (19. Februar 2006)

Mr. XT schrieb:
			
		

> So, mal mein "neues" . Andere Schlurpen müssen noch drauf, sonst bis jetzt alles Super!



  wieso andre schlurpen, der Larssen ist doch ein topreifen!


----------



## Wave (19. Februar 2006)

Das schon, sind aber Specialized Reifen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockman (19. Februar 2006)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> Das schon, sind aber Specialized Reifen....



Ja Mecky hat recht, sind S-Works 2.0 Tubless drauf. Im trockenen geht's noch, aber im feuchten Gelände  . Hab mir jetzt mal die Nobby Nic 2.25 Tubeless bestellt, nachdem fast alle hier im Forum von diesem Gummi schwärmen


----------



## singlestoph (19. Februar 2006)

mein neustes spielzeug

aus resten die noch rumlagen zusammengebastelt

die laufräder haben nicht wirklich an meinen wiesmann rahmen gepasst, nun also hier zusammen mit meiner lieblingskurbel






















die reifen sind wohl eher etwas FR
die kurbel RR

der rest sollte eigentlich CC sein

die lauräder sind mit mavi x 618ceramic gebaut vorne white tracker dt revolution speichen, hinten white eno fixed mit comp speichen

gewicht wie abgebildet 9,15kg

s


----------



## olafcm (19. Februar 2006)

fixie und mtb?


----------



## mete (19. Februar 2006)

olafcm schrieb:
			
		

> fixie und mtb?



Macht üblen Spaß, allerdings nur, bis es mal richtig bergab geht, die Gabel passt nicht ganz, aber egal, wo wir schonmal wieder beim SSP sind, hat sich ja schon lange keiner mehr aufgeregt:





















Mit dem Vorbau sogar CC- Konform


----------



## Rockman (19. Februar 2006)

@ singlestoph und mete schöne Singles  , aber mal eins zwei Fragen von einem Unwissenden  

wie bremst singlestoph hinten ? Rücktritt (bitte nicht lachen ... ) und was sind fixie's (Click's ?)


----------



## mete (19. Februar 2006)

Mr. XT schrieb:
			
		

> @ singlestoph und mete schöne Singles  , aber mal eins zwei Fragen von einem Unwissenden
> 
> wie bremst singlestoph hinten ? Rücktritt (bitte nicht lachen ... ) und was sind fixie's (Click's ?)



Skid oder Skip, Hinterrad anheben und Pedale wagerecht stellen, Hinterrad fällt runter und blockiert. Fixie = Singlespeed ohne Freilauf, sprich: Du musst ständig mittreten, siehe Bahnrad.


----------



## Quantic (19. Februar 2006)

olafcm schrieb:
			
		

> fixie und mtb?


natürlich  
und es macht sogar riesigen spaß, auch bei steilen Abfahrten  




und weils so schön ist, noch das radl




hier noch mehr bilder http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Rockman (19. Februar 2006)

Danke mete! 
das heisst wenn's mal schneller bergab geht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 rocken die Beine  ! Da müsst ich glaub "Perskindol" im Tal einreiben


----------



## Rockman (19. Februar 2006)

doppelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (19. Februar 2006)

Moin!
So, nach den ganzen gefixten Singlegespeederten Carbon-Ultra-Rennfeilen zur Abwechslung mal was ganz normales, aus echten Resten und mit schmalem Geldbeutel aufgebautes Rad....

Rahmen: CNC (Kinesis AL 500)
Steuersatz: VP (Cane Creek)
Gabel:    RS Psylo Race (80 mm) Bj. 2001
Bremsen: VR Julie 2004, HR Julie 2005
Schaltwerk: Sram X.9
Shifter: Sram Trigger X.9
Umwerfer: Sram X-Gen
Kurbel: Deore LX 2006
Kassette: Sram X.O (PG 990)
Kette: XT 
Laufräder: Mavic Crossland UST
Reifen: Nobby Nic UST
Vorbau: Tranz X 
Lenker: Truvativ Team 580 mm, 5°
Barends: Smica Micro, 58 Gramm/Paar! (für die Gewichtsfetischisten)
Griffe: ODI Ruffian
Stütze: CusTec
Sattel: Flite Titanium Tri-Gel

Fazit: Das Rad läuft echt gut,fühlt sich für mich sehr steif und schnell an und wird hauptsächlich auf Forst-und Wirtschaftswegen bewegt. Für richtig "hartes" Gelände, wurzelige Trails usw. habe ich auch noch ein selbst aufgebautes Focus Vario Fully welches ich  in die allseits beliebte All-Mountain Kategorie einordnen würde... 

Rahmen: Focus Vario Expert
Steuersatz: Ritchey Pro 
Gabel: Magura Phaon 90-125 mm
Dämpfer: Manitou Swinger 4-Way
Bremsen: Louise FR, VR 210 mm, HR 190 mm (das bremst!!!)
Schaltwerk: XT 2003
Kassette: XT
Kette: XTR/Dura Ace
Shifter: LX Rapidfire
Kurbel: LX 2005
Laufräder: XT-Naben, 36 Loch, DT-Speichen 2mm, Sun Single-Track Felgen
Reifen: Albert LST 26X2,25 VR: Front Only, mit Schäuchen (Schwalbe)
Vorbau/Lenker: Syntace VRO mit Lowrider (mittlerweile)
Griffe: ODI Ruffian
Stütze: S-Raph
Sattel: Flite Titanium Tri-Gel 

Übrigens, auf das Gewicht habe ich nicht so sehr geachtet, sollte ich lieber bei mir selbst (95 Kg) tun....

Grüsse aus dem hohen Norden
Manni


----------



## cluso (19. Februar 2006)

singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> mein neustes spielzeug
> 
> aus resten die noch rumlagen zusammengebastelt
> 
> ...




Ist der Rahmen mit Beton ausgegossen? Oder wie kommt das Teil auf über 9kg? Da ist ja nichts dran was wiegt bzw. kaputt geht


----------



## esgey (19. Februar 2006)

Is zwar nich wirklich CC, sondern mehr um durch die City zu hacken aber ich drücks euch trotzdem aufs Auge.

Rahmen: Probike Koblenz Kinesium 19", 1420gr.
Gabel: SID 
Laufräder: Tune + Mavic 717 Ceramic
und gaaanz viel XTR  

Gesamtgewicht bin ich nicht ganz sicher. Aber unter 10 Kilo auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Einheimischer (19. Februar 2006)

@Quantic: man bist du ein Teufelskerl, ohne Bremsen und dann auch noch ohne Helm, so fährt ein wahrer Sportsmann - alle Achtung!  

Die Räder mit Schaltung UND Bremsen gefallen mir trotzdem irgendwie besser... 

Grüße.


----------



## singlestoph (19. Februar 2006)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Rahmen mit Beton ausgegossen? Oder wie kommt das Teil auf über 9kg? Da ist ja nichts dran was wiegt bzw. kaputt geht



weiss auch nicht

rahmen 1400
gabel 1500
bremsanlage ca. 250
reifen sind fat alberts also eher schweer
die felgen sind ca 480g schwer und richtig stabil doppelt geöst und so

ohne federgabel und mit leichten reifen wäre es unter 8 

aber so leicht wie die bikes in den katalogen, magazinen usw angeblich sind krieg ich sie nie hin meine sind immer etwas schwerer ls sie eigentlich sein sollten, dafür halten sie.

ich hatte das rad mal mit sid-gabel, hügirädern, xtr und so aufgebaut da wars 9,5kg nur funktionierren sid gabeln meiner meinung nach nicht richtig

die manitou funktioniert wenigstends richtig und ist immer noch etwas leichter als meine fox

s


----------



## trailblaster (20. Februar 2006)

@ quantic das rad sieht echt gut aus aber ich glaube ein fixie wäre mir dann doch zu viel des guten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mad Maz (20. Februar 2006)

Noch ne Frage an die SSP´ler:

Wie spannt ihr die Kette? Ich habe bisher immer gedacht das man entweder Horizontale Ausfallenden oder einen Kettenspanner benötigt.

Zumindest bei dem Giant scheint beides nicht der Fall zu sein.

Ich muss aber auch zugeben das ich mich mit dem Thema bisher nur am Rande beschäftigt habe. (Mir stehen Frauenkleider einfach nicht.    )


----------



## IGGY (20. Februar 2006)

FeierFox schrieb:
			
		

> Dann fährst du zu selten.


Gestern sind wir eine Tour über die CC Strecke in Eupen gefahren und danach war Bikewash angesagt!




Nach nur 20 min sah es wieder so aus




Danach kommt das Bike in den Montageständer und wird per Hand abgeledert, der LRS kommt raus wird auch nachpoliert. Die Kassette und die Kette werden getrocknet und nachgeölt. WD40 auf die Nokons und Brunox auf die Gabel. 
1 Stunde dauert das maximal. Meiner Meinung nach Pflichtprogramm nach dem Biken.


----------



## ttbitg (20. Februar 2006)

@iggy
und den rest vom tag beschäftigst du dich dann bestimmt mit der reinigung deines autos.
also mir wäre das definitiv zuviel stress.
ich will biken nicht putzen.

ciao
 martin


----------



## Rerun (20. Februar 2006)

Also so ein schön geputztes Bike hat schon was. Dazu braucht man jedoch ausser Zeit auch die passende Putzgelegenheit. Wenn man jetzt kein Haus mit Garten/Hof hat, ist das nicht so einfach mit dem Radputz...


----------



## ttbitg (20. Februar 2006)

zugegeben, ich finde mein bike im geputzten zustand auch hübscher.
mir ist es nur etwas suspekt wenn das ganze so fetischmäßige züge bekommt.


----------



## checky (20. Februar 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> 1 Stunde dauert das maximal. Meiner Meinung nach Pflichtprogramm nach dem Biken.


Dann verbringst Du 4-6 Stunden in der Woche mit Bike putzen ?

imho völlig krank.
Meine Bikes sind jedenfalls zum biken da & nicht zum Putzen.
Sicherlich ist hier & da Pflege sinnvoll, aber es sollte doch nicht die bestimmende Tätigkeit sein


----------



## FeierFox (20. Februar 2006)

@IGGY:
Das ist dreckig, geb ich zu. Ich persönlich würde aber Felgen abwischen, Gabel brunoxxen, Kette und Pedale reinigen und ölen und dann ab in Keller damit und nicht vor nächstem Wochenende putzen.
Trotzdem verdienst du eigentlich nen Orden dafür das du das Bike so gut behalndelst. Mir wäre es halt zu (zeit-)aufwendig, vorallem dann wenn man jeden Tag am Biken ist.


----------



## Cubeflizer (20. Februar 2006)

Nur mal so am Rande 
in der BikeSportNews stand mal das auch zuviel und oft putzen den Dichtungen schadet.

ich finde aber auch das einhabwegs gepflegtes Bike wesentlich schöner aussieht.

MfG
Cubeflizer


----------



## GlanDas (20. Februar 2006)

Naja wenn man eine Putzgelegenheit hat ist es gut,
ich zum Beispiel hab hier zwar einen Gartenschlauch aber wenn ich das Bike auf dem 2cm² Garten putzen will ist der Rasen sofort durchgeweicht und matschig :|
Sonst spritz ich das Rad an einem Auto-Putz-Platz bei riesigen Garagenblöcken ab (normaler Gartenschlauch) aber das ist nur für anlieger und für sonstige strengstens Verboten 
Zudem muss ich dann immernoch ca 2km Straße fahren


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. Februar 2006)

da wir schon offtopic sind:

Nach schöner Schlammschlacht Brunox auf Gabel und Dämpfer, Kette mit Atlantic Sprühfett bearbeiten, genauso Schaltwerksröllchen und Umwerfer. 

Achtung, leicht besaitete nich weiter lesen:
Warten bis Dreck eingetrocknet ist und einfach abbürsten. 
Die Fetische können den Rahmen dann noch mit WD40 nachpolieren 

Gruß, Stefan

(der hier eventuell im März wieder was beizutragen hat, auch wenn ihrs zerrupfen werdet  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (20. Februar 2006)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> d
> Die Fetische können den Rahmen dann noch mit WD40 nachpolieren



Das sind dann anschliesend aber Fettische  

Grüße.


----------



## spezi light (20. Februar 2006)

so hier mal mein neues "Arbeitsgerät"...





ja ich weiß der Kettenstrebenschutz 
Teileliste:
Rahmen: Grossman CC 06
Gabel: Fox Talas RLT 05, 80 mm
Grossman Steuersatz
DT Swiss LRS, Hügi Naben, 
Syntace F99, Extralite UL, Ritchey WCS Griffe
KMC Goldkette, weiß grad nich die Bezeichnung
noch XT Kassette, Suntour Prototyp Kassette in der Schublade - nur soviel: 50g leichter und soll mal en Bruchteil einer XT kosten
XTR DC, Schaltwerk 03er, SRAM X-Gen Umwerfer...
Gewicht sind ca. 10,4 kg. Ja ich weiß da ist noch Potential aber vorerst taugts mir so auf jeden Fall. Vor allem die Gabel ist ein Traum  
So jetzt zerreißt euch die Mäuler, ich finds einfach nur hammer 
edit: kann mir jemand sagen ob man die Gabel generell noch hochtraveln kann. Hät eigentlich gerne wieder ne 100mm Forke und wenn man da nur ein Spacer umsetzen müsste, würde ich das in Betracht ziehn...


----------



## GlanDas (20. Februar 2006)

bischen staubig


----------



## Schafschützer (20. Februar 2006)

Ich find's geil.


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## trailblaster (20. Februar 2006)

geniales antituning an dem rahmen  
unauffälliges aber schönes gefährt 
das hellblaue marin gefällt mir aber noch besser
jesus rocks!


----------



## derMichi (20. Februar 2006)

jesus. Geiles bike


----------



## Quantic (20. Februar 2006)

Mad Maz schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ne Frage an die SSP´ler:
> 
> Wie spannt ihr die Kette? Ich habe bisher immer gedacht das man entweder Horizontale Ausfallenden oder einen Kettenspanner benötigt.
> 
> ...


also im Giant vom Singlestoph ist eine Exzenternabe drin (ENO von White Industries)

Ich kann die Kette gar nicht spannen. Mit ner ganzen Menge rechnerei und ein bissel Glück findet man eine Kombination von Kettenblatt und Ritzel die genau passt. Nach so ca. 4-8 Wochen hängt die Kette durch, wird dann an das nächste MTB weitergereicht und dieses Rad bekommt dann dafür ne neue


----------



## mrwulf (20. Februar 2006)

Marinrider schrieb:
			
		

> so hier mal mein neues "Arbeitsgerät"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@ Marinrider, 

Na das ist doch keine Talas auf dem Bild!!!!!!! Hat dich der Händler verar...t? Das sieht eher wie eine F80 oder F100 aus und nein diese Modelle kann man nicht traveln.

Ansonsten ein geiles Bike, erzähl mal mehr über die ominöse Suntour Kasette (besonders das Gewicht würde interessieren)!!

Grüße...


----------



## FeierFox (20. Februar 2006)

Eins der wenigen Räder die den Namen "Streckbank" verdienen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (20. Februar 2006)

HI,
Wenn ich das bike von Marinrider sehe denke ich bloß.
"Bitte bald Sommer, Rennen fahren wollen"
Mfg
Peter


----------



## dominik-deluxe (20. Februar 2006)

@Marinrider
ist das grossman aus einem sponsor vertrag?
wie fährt sich denn der rahmen? ist ja nicht gerade leich, und auch nicht sehr steif.
hasst du das gefühl das sich die lenkkopfsteifigkeit verbessert durch die extra verstrebung?
dominik


----------



## IGGY (20. Februar 2006)

Bike Pflege bestimmende Tätigkeit? Blödsinn. Gehört für mich einfach dazu zum biken. Kostet ja auch alles nicht gerade wenig Geld oder? Vieleicht habt Ihr ja genug davon? Mir sind die Sachen jedoch zu teuer um sie drauf zu huntzen.


----------



## rkersten (20. Februar 2006)

So heute gab es an meinem Flitzer auch eine sehr schöne Änderung ... nun bin ich mit Marta SL unterwegs. Noch ein bisschen Training und der Kyffhäuser Marathon kann kommen  

... Leitungen werde erst an meinem FRM gekürzt, konnt das schicke Ding so nicht rumliegen lassen, aber ich muss sagen am Quantec macht die Marta SL auch eine gute Figur - ich glaub ich muss mir noch eine Marta SL zulegen  

So und hier nun ein paar frische Bilder














... mehr im Album


----------



## trailblaster (20. Februar 2006)

das sind die großen scheiben oder?
sehr schön das ganze 
wie ist der erste praxistest verlaufen?


----------



## rkersten (20. Februar 2006)

trailblaster schrieb:
			
		

> das sind die großen scheiben oder?
> sehr schön das ganze
> wie ist der erste praxistest verlaufen?



Vorn ist eine große 180er, hinten eine 160er Scheibe .. Praxistest verlief super   ... wenn es nicht gerade angefangen hätte zu regnen wär ich auch gern noch mehr gefahren - aber morgen ist ja auch nocht ein Tag  Also man merkt doch einen unterschied zwischen Julie und Marta SL  ... nichts gegen Julie, bremsen tut die auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torben2005 (20. Februar 2006)

super schönes bike   

auch haben will   

was denn das für eine kurbellänge ?  sieht sehr lang aus, oder liegt das am kleinen rahmen ?


----------



## rkersten (20. Februar 2006)

@torben2005 ... danke, das mit der Kurbel täuscht wohl, ist eine normale 175er

Am liebsten hätt ich ja noch eine schicke FOX dran, aber ich blick da durch die ganzen Bezeichnungen (RL, RLT R ...) und wie sie alle heißen net durch - vielleicht kann mich ja mal einer aufklären. Mit einer schicken FOX wär es dann perfekt.


----------



## singlestoph (20. Februar 2006)




----------



## mauntenbeiker (21. Februar 2006)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> ... wenn es nicht gerade angefangen hätte zu regnen wär ich auch gern noch mehr gefahren...



...jaaa wie??? `ne scheibenbremse ist doch für regenfahrten gedacht! 

die 180er scheibe sieht an diesem kleinen rahmen allerdings sehr merkwürdig aus. auf grund der rahmenhöhe und der sattelrohrlänge tippe ich ja auf einen eher kleinwüchsigen und leichtgewichtigen fahrer - war da dieser fette rotor überhaupt notwendig?

an meinem quantec (19zoll) ist übrigens auch `ne marta verbaut - allerdings mit 2x 160er scheiben - und die reichen für meine 65kilos allemal. (bilder vom komplettbike folgen in kürze...)


----------



## matula (21. Februar 2006)

Meins.....
*klassisch und gut*


----------



## mrwulf (21. Februar 2006)

matula schrieb:
			
		

> Meins.....
> *klassisch und gut*



Cool, 
das ist ja mal ein schönes Bike und auch ein super Hintergrund!!

Ein Zymotic hatte ich in den wilden 90ern auch mal, auch gelb und mit vielen roten Eloxalteilen aufgebaut.

Grüße...


----------



## rkersten (21. Februar 2006)

mauntenbeiker schrieb:
			
		

> ...jaaa wie??? `ne scheibenbremse ist doch für regenfahrten gedacht!
> 
> die 180er scheibe sieht an diesem kleinen rahmen allerdings sehr merkwürdig aus. auf grund der rahmenhöhe und der sattelrohrlänge tippe ich ja auf einen eher kleinwüchsigen und leichtgewichtigen fahrer - war da dieser fette rotor überhaupt notwendig?
> 
> an meinem quantec (19zoll) ist übrigens auch `ne marta verbaut - allerdings mit 2x 160er scheiben - und die reichen für meine 65kilos allemal. (bilder vom komplettbike folgen in kürze...)



Also bei 2°C und 30er Schnitt ist Regen sehr unangenehm, und machte nicht wirklich Spass. 

Was die 180er Scheibe angeht hast du recht gehöre mit mit 172 nicht gerade zu den größten aber mit 56kg sicher zu den leichtesten . Klar hätt ich auch die 160er Scheibe nehmen können. Und 180mm können net schaden - auch hab ich keinen Plan wie ich ne 160er montieren sollte, da benötig man doch sicher nen Adapter? Wenn das so sein sollte fällt hier das Argument Gewicht eh schonmal flach. Denn der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen 180er und 160er Scheibe sind ca. 22g. Wenn ich jetzt für ne 160er nen Adapter bräuchte komm ich sicher nicht viel leichter bei weg.


----------



## chris29 (21. Februar 2006)

Soweit ich weiÃ haste den Adapter schon drann, nÃ¤mlich den fÃ¼r die 180er scheibe, bei ner 160er Scheibe geht der Sattel ohne Adapter dran.
WÃ¼rde auch gern ne 180er Scheibe montieren, aber ca 70 â¬ fÃ¼r Scheibe und Adapter sind mir mom. zuviel, wiege im Ãbrigen 82 Kg und meine Marta bremst auch gut mit einer 160er Scheibe, allerdings weiÃ ich nicht wie das in den Alpen aussieht, da wÃ¤re ne 180er bestimmt von Vorteil, werd eine montieren wenns soweit ist.


----------



## redrace (21. Februar 2006)

HUHU

Mein Neues!!





Ausstattung siehe hier


----------



## JoeDesperado (21. Februar 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -quake- (21. Februar 2006)

das wweiß jemand was gut ist!!  
vor allem die gabel  
was wiegt es?


----------



## pepper.at (21. Februar 2006)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich weiß haste den Adapter schon drann, nämlich den für die 180er scheibe, bei ner 160er Scheibe geht der Sattel ohne Adapter dran.



er hat den neuen sattel welcher für 180er scheiben ist. mit dem alten "kleinen" sattel für vorn kannst du 160er fahren und mit adapter NR.16 auch 180er.


----------



## Rerun (21. Februar 2006)

@redrace
wahnsinnig geiles Teil!  

Ein paar mehr Bilder wären nicht schlecht...


----------



## redrace (21. Februar 2006)

Rerun schrieb:
			
		

> @redrace
> wahnsinnig geiles Teil!
> 
> Ein paar mehr Bilder wären nicht schlecht...




Wenn es mal wieder sauber ist und die Sone scheint mache ich noch ein Paar!


----------



## redrace (21. Februar 2006)

-quake- schrieb:
			
		

> das wweiß jemand was gut ist!!
> vor allem die gabel
> was wiegt es?



HUHU

10,2 mit allem! Die Gabel gebe ich im Leben nicht mehr her!!


----------



## GlanDas (21. Februar 2006)

Wie sind die K24 so?
Hab hier nämlich ein shop aufgetrieben in dem man die K24 für 109 bzw 119 bekommt


----------



## redrace (22. Februar 2006)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sind die K24 so?
> Hab hier nämlich ein shop aufgetrieben in dem man die K24 für 109 bzw 119 bekommt



HUHU

Einmal vernünftig montiert, was sehr einfach ist, funktioniert die Bremse fantastisch. Kein schleifen, kein quitschen und bremst wie der Teufel.. Der Preis ist echt in Ordnung, allerdings musst Du darauf achten ob die Adapter für die Iso 2000 Montage dabei sind.


----------



## polo (22. Februar 2006)

mit sicherheit tolle teile dran, m.e. aber nicht schön:
- giant aufkleber
- silberne gabel + kurbel
- oma vorbau
- barends gen himmel
- wenn dann beide reifen "parallel" zum felgenaufkleber montieren
- antriebseite fotografieren
- der rahmen sieht - zumindest auf dem bild - stubbelig und wenig nach cc aus


----------



## La Bruja (22. Februar 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (22. Februar 2006)

Ich weiß nicht warum, aber das gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## redrace (22. Februar 2006)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> mit sicherheit tolle teile dran, m.e. aber nicht schön:
> - giant aufkleber
> - silberne gabel + kurbel
> - oma vorbau
> ...



_
*giant aufkleber*_ -> ist ab Werk so
*silberne gabel + kurbel* -> Geschmackssache
*oma vorbau* -> Ritchey mit 6° mitlerweile ausgetauscht aber immer noch 6°!!
*barends gen himmel *-> das macht die Perspektive, die stehen im gleichen Winkel wie der Vorbau
*antriebseite fotografieren *-> sonst noch was, aber Dir zuliebe gelobe ich Besserung 
*der rahmen sieht - zumindest auf dem bild - stubbelig und wenig nach cc aus*-> komm Vorbei und setz dich mal drauf und beurteile dann nochmal allerdings darfst Du nicht größer als 173 cm sein!!


----------



## Einheimischer (22. Februar 2006)

Der Giant Aufkleber fällt wohl nur durch die Aufnahmeperspektive (negativ) auf, in natura sieht der doch wesentlich dezenter aus...soweit ich mich erinnere.

Toller Rahmen! Tolle Teile! Tolles Bike!  

Grüße.


----------



## spezi light (22. Februar 2006)

Peter88 schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> Wenn ich das bike von Marinrider sehe denke ich bloß.
> "Bitte bald Sommer, Rennen fahren wollen"
> Mfg
> Peter


genau aus diesem Grunde bin ich seit einer Woche auf Mallorca, denn hier kommt der Sommer reichlich früher als im kalten Deutschland 
Zur Kassette kann ich die Tage mal ein Bild reinmachen. 
Zur Gabel: wurde mir als Talas RLT "verkauft" bwz. gesponsort, schlußendlich egal welches Modell, da Gabel einfach der Wahn
Zum Rahmen: ja ist relativ schwer ca. 1,7 kg. Ist aber auf jeden Fall um einiges steifer als mein alter Marin Rahmen im Steuerrohrbereich...


----------



## La Bruja (22. Februar 2006)

mein Stolz


----------



## JoeDesperado (22. Februar 2006)

endlich mal ein (ti-) revolver  
super gefährt, den kleinen bruder davon kenn ich persönlich, ebenfalls mit einer psylo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## La Bruja (22. Februar 2006)

dankeschön bin ich auch sehr *stolz* drauf


----------



## chris29 (22. Februar 2006)

la bruja möge mir verzeihen, ich finds pott hässlich, sorry mag generell diese rahmenform nicht.


----------



## hasenheide (22. Februar 2006)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> -> das macht die Perspektive, die stehen im gleichen Winkel wie der Vorbau
> ...
> *der rahmen sieht - zumindest auf dem bild - stubbelig und wenig nach cc aus*-> komm Vorbei und setz dich mal drauf und beurteile dann nochmal allerdings darfst Du nicht größer als 173 cm sein!!



Liegt das auch an der Perspektive, oder hast Du trotz positivem Vorbauwinkel 'ne Sattelüberhöhung?

Ich bin 1,72 und trotz Negativ-Vorbau hab ich mit 80mm-Federgabel Sattel und Lenker fast auf einer Höhe...
Hmm, oder hab ich unverhältnismässig kurze Beine?


[edit]
Ach ja;
sehr schickes Rad finde ich.


----------



## Knax (22. Februar 2006)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> la bruja möge mir verzeihen, ich finds pott hässlich, sorry mag generell diese rahmenform nicht.


...da muss ich aber heftig wiedersprechen: erst mal sieht der rahmen hammer aus! in wirklichkeit ein wahres (!) kunstwerk  
was man kritisieren könnte, wäre der nicht gerade stilechte ofen im hintergrund  

breenich alaaf!!!
Knax


----------



## redrace (22. Februar 2006)

hasenheide schrieb:
			
		

> Liegt das auch an der Perspektive, oder hast Du trotz positivem Vorbauwinkel 'ne Sattelüberhöhung?
> 
> Ich bin 1,72 und trotz Negativ-Vorbau hab ich mit 80mm-Federgabel Sattel und Lenker fast auf einer Höhe...
> Hmm, oder hab ich unverhältnismässig kurze Beine?
> ...



Sattelüberhöhung ist vorhanden!! Aber frag jetzt nicht wieviel!


----------



## CSB (22. Februar 2006)

@ La Bruja

Eigentlich find ich nur ganz,ganz selten mal ein Fully so richtig geil.

Deins gehört aber definitv dazu  

Mein persönlicher (geschmacksfrage....) Verbesserungstip wäre ein schwarzer Steuersatz. Dann noch den Dämpfer entlabeln (wg. blauer Farbe) und die roteloxierte Verstellkappe der Gabel entweder abschleifen oder schwarz lackieren. Denk mal düber nach!!

Wie lange soll eigentlich die weiße Farbe auf den Kurblen halten??


----------



## XCRacer (22. Februar 2006)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> mit sicherheit tolle teile dran, m.e. aber nicht schön:
> - giant aufkleber
> - silberne gabel + kurbel
> - oma vorbau *=> Wenn er sich so wohl fühlt*
> ...


CC-Waffen sind zum schnell fahren da, nicht zum stylen. Das konnte redrace mit seinen bisherigen Rädern vorzüglich. Sollte mit diesem Rad nicht anders werden.


----------



## La Bruja (22. Februar 2006)

CSB schrieb:
			
		

> @ La Bruja
> 
> Eigentlich find ich nur ganz,ganz selten mal ein Fully so richtig geil.
> 
> ...



die kurbeln sind schon ewig so-nur die schrift hat schon was gelitten- das weiß hält trotz dreck


----------



## Clemens (23. Februar 2006)

Marinrider


> Zum Rahmen: ja ist relativ schwer ca. 1,7 kg.



Der Grossman CC-06 Frame hat in Größe 45 exakt 1804 Gramm, gewogen vor 3,5 Wochen bei Grossman im Regensburger Shop.


----------



## polo (23. Februar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> CC-Waffen sind zum schnell fahren da, nicht zum stylen. Das konnte redrace mit seinen bisherigen Rädern vorzüglich. Sollte mit diesem Rad nicht anders werden.


ich fühle mich auf meinem sofa auch wohl, kann's auch recht schnell durch die wohnung schieben, poste es aber nicht hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felgenbremser (23. Februar 2006)

Clemens schrieb:
			
		

> Der Grossman CC-06 Frame hat in Größe 45 exakt 1804 Gramm, gewogen vor 3,5 Wochen bei Grossman im Regensburger Shop.



auf 'ner geeichten Waage? mein CC-04 (Größe 49) wiegt (auf Tschibo-Küchenwaage, digital, NICHT geeicht) 1950 g  - ohne Schaltauge, mit Cantisockeln. Bin mit dem Rahmen super zufrieden, steif, geile Geometrie, robuste Pulverbeschichtung, etc, aber über das Gewicht (Werksangabe: 1,6 kg) hab' ich mich damals schon ein bißchen geärgert. Da hätte ich mir auch fast einen Stahlrahmen holen können....


----------



## toncoc (23. Februar 2006)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> 10,2 mit allem! Die Gabel gebe ich im Leben nicht mehr her!!



Kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen.
Bremse, LRS, Gabel, Stütze, Sattel, Kurbel, Pedale, das alles bietet noch deutlches Tuningpotential.
Dann müsste der Rahmen ja deutlich <1000g liegen!

Wie hast du denn das Gewicht bestimmt?

Aber mit der Gabel gebe ich dir recht; die Magura quake air 70 von 2003 (eigentlich ne rond) gebe ich auch nicht mehr her!


----------



## timor1975 (23. Februar 2006)

Hallo,


hier mal vorab mein Winterrad. Mein Sommerrad wird folgen, wenn mein Winterbike diesen Test bestanden hat.
Bis dann....


----------



## Schafschützer (23. Februar 2006)

Das is nicht der Thread "Ich habe die Restekiste geschüttelt"!


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## -quake- (23. Februar 2006)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> ich fühle mich auf meinem sofa auch wohl, kann's auch recht schnell durch die wohnung schieben, poste es aber nicht hier.


dann lass andere doch einfach ihr bike posten, wenn sie meinen, es gehört hier her!  
jeder _muss_ sein bike so aufbauen, dass er damit zurecht kommt.
und es soll auch leute geben, die mit ihrem "sofa" schneller fahren können, als du.


----------



## Rockman (23. Februar 2006)

etwa so


----------



## redrace (23. Februar 2006)

Mr. XT schrieb:
			
		

> etwa so




Der ist gut!!


----------



## redrace (23. Februar 2006)

-quake- schrieb:
			
		

> dann lass andere doch einfach ihr bike posten, wenn sie meinen, es gehört hier her!
> jeder _muss_ sein bike so aufbauen, dass er damit zurecht kommt.
> und es soll auch leute geben, die mit ihrem "sofa" schneller fahren können, als du.




Nun lass Ihn doch auch mal was sagen!!
Ich weiss worauf ich im Rennen sitze und das ist das wichtige!


----------



## rpo35 (23. Februar 2006)

@redrace: Sagte ich Dir bereits...schnell sieht's aus ...aber das bist Du ja auch auf 'nem Hollandrad 
@La Bruja: Einfach nur edel ! Mir gefällts !!

Hier nochmal ein neues und hoffentlich etwas besser gelungenes Foto von meinem RCC1.0. Änderungen bisher: Neue Stütze (XLC) und bei 2 Spacern jetzt den Schaft gekürzt (trotzdem noch ca. 12cm...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeierFox (23. Februar 2006)

Das Schaltwerk wär mir zu invers ...


----------



## rpo35 (23. Februar 2006)

FeierFox schrieb:
			
		

> Das Schaltwerk wär mir zu invers ...


Sorry, und ich will nix anderes mehr


----------



## GlanDas (23. Februar 2006)

Geil!!!
Aber baut die Marzcchi nicht ein bischen hoch?


----------



## rpo35 (23. Februar 2006)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Geil!!!
> Aber baut die Marzcchi nicht ein bischen hoch?


Tja, manchmal denke ich das auch. Aber ich habe noch ein bisschen Zeit, das heraus zu finden. Langfristig ist eh eine neue geplant !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## timor1975 (23. Februar 2006)

Hi,

ich zeige euch mal mein Winterbike. 
Sollte es nicht zu sehr verrissen werden, wage ich es vielleicht später auch mal, mein Sommerbike zu zeigen.

Viel Spass


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Februar 2006)

timor1975 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich zeige euch mal mein Winterbike.
> Sollte es nicht zu sehr verrissen werden, wage ich es vielleicht später auch mal, mein Sommerbike zu zeigen.
> ...



Wow, du hast zwei Bikes mit dem gleichen hässlichen roten Sattel  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (23. Februar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, und ich will nix anderes mehr



seh ich auch so... obwohl ... MOMENT ein zweifach dura ace ist ja in planung 

mal im ernst:
invers ist imho am anfang komisch, nach kurzer eingewöhnungsphase jedoch genauso gut bis besser...individueller ists sowieso


----------



## sporty (24. Februar 2006)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> SS wäre für mich pers. ja garnix, aber das Surly ist ein wunderschönes Bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitteschön :

Fahradfahren kann so EINfach sein  






+  "Angry Bee" tsssssssssssssssss......






(Ich hab auch noch die passende 317 Felge für das V.-Rad )


----------



## XCRacer (24. Februar 2006)

Das Getränk in der Flasche schmeckt mir nicht....


----------



## rpo35 (24. Februar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Das Getränk in der Flasche schmeckt mir nicht....


Hat ja auch niemand gesagt, dass Du kosten sollst. Damit bist Du der Erste der weiß, dass ich mit Eigenurin trainiere... 

Das Surly ist fein !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Clemens (24. Februar 2006)

> dass ich mit Eigenurin trainiere



Klarer Fall von Doping


----------



## mauntenbeiker (24. Februar 2006)

@rpo35:

sorry - aber das finde ich schon grenzwertig, so einen reinrassigen rotwild-race-rahmen mit `nen viel zu langen gabel und viel zu schweren laufrädern zu versa...


----------



## rpo35 (24. Februar 2006)

mauntenbeiker schrieb:
			
		

> @rpo35:
> 
> sorry - aber das finde ich schon grenzwertig, so einen reinrassigen rotwild-race-rahmen mit `nen viel zu langen gabel und viel zu schweren laufrädern zu versa...


Gabel viel zu lang ist bissl übertrieben. War aber beides schon Thema hier und beides soll getauscht werden.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## [email protected]!t (24. Februar 2006)

sporty schrieb:
			
		

> Bitteschön :
> 
> Fahradfahren kann so EINfach sein



saugeil !

was ist das für eine gabel ?
kann man die irgendwo ordern ?


----------



## sporty (24. Februar 2006)

Das ist die normale Surlygabel die beim Rahmenset dabei ist, aber mit abgesägten Cantihaltern.
Ob es die einzeln zu kaufen gibt weiss ich nicht, evtl. mal bei Cosmicsports nachfragen.


----------



## uphillking (24. Februar 2006)

Hier mal mein Fully. 

Nachdem hier schon Bikes mit Endurogabeln eingestellt werden (rpo35 ;-) darf ich auch mal, denke ich.

Also CrossCountry ist es eher nicht.  Marathon halt. Und ein Kunstwerk auch nicht. Weil eben nur Teile "von der Stange" verbaut.

ABER ein schön in Szene gesetzter Hingucker ist's allemal, finde ich. ( SOOO muß ein Foto aussehen Leute! Und die Logos haben ganz schön Arbeit gemacht...)








Ach ja: 12,4 kg wie auf'm Foto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (24. Februar 2006)

uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> ...Nachdem hier schon Bikes mit Endurogabeln eingestellt werden (rpo35 ;-)...


Sag dass Du's nicht ernst meinst...
Edit: Übrigens find ich an Deinem Foto nix besonderes, das Bike ist allerdings schön !


----------



## GlanDas (24. Februar 2006)

Geiles bike bis auf den Augenkrebserregenden Steuersatz


----------



## uphillking (24. Februar 2006)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Geiles bike bis auf den Augenkrebserregenden Steuersatz



Hä? Steuersatz? Der ist doch integriert, also gar nicht zu sehen! Denke du meinst den original Stevens-Spacer, oder? Finde ich persönlich aber noch tausendmal besser als'n Spacerturm. Und diese Cockpithöhe brauche ich einfach. Schliesslich ist dass Bike nicht fürs Bild gefaket. SO fahre ich!


----------



## rpo35 (24. Februar 2006)

uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> ...Schliesslich ist dass Bike nicht fürs Bild gefaket. SO fahre ich!


So ist's auch bei mir und meiner Enduro-Gabel...


----------



## hasenheide (24. Februar 2006)

uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> SOOO muß ein Foto aussehen Leute! Und die Logos haben ganz schön Arbeit gemacht...


Nö und selbst schuld.


----------



## Einheimischer (25. Februar 2006)

Du hast die Logos von VDO (Tacho) und Neoval (Kettenöl) sowie (Jagwire) Züge vergessen!  Den Hersteller der Steckdose und der Türzarge kann ich leider nicht erkennen  

Das Bike ansich ist schön, und ich denke auch recht universell einsetzbar. Allerdings weniger für CC-Races geeignet, wie schon richtig erkannt.

Grüße.


----------



## Rockman (25. Februar 2006)

das bike gehört auf den trail ... oh Entschuldigung auf den track  und nicht ins Wohnzimmer!  

(aber es ist ein ganz schönes! gefällt mir  )


----------



## Wave (25. Februar 2006)

hier mal mein modifiziertes Trainingsrad fürs kommende Jahr:
(weitere Bilder in der Gallerie)







Die Bremsleitung werden natürlich noch gekürzt und andere Reifen bekommts auch noch (NN oder RR Tubeless)


----------



## CSB (25. Februar 2006)

*@uphillking: 
*
 uuuaaaaahhhh!!!!(gäääähhhhhn)
 Das bike ist sicherlich funktionell, und preislich attraktiv. Aber sonst.......Der "UphillKing" bist du damit sicher nicht

*@Mecky*:

Ein schönes Fuji 
Die Sattelstütze ist allerdings nicht so mein Geschmack (ne schwarze wäre geiler)
Der Laufradsatz ist optisch (und technisch) nicht so der Bringer.
Ist der nicht ein bissl zu weich???

Als "Traingsrad" natürlich ein vollkommend ausreichendes Geschoss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (25. Februar 2006)

Ja, ich weiss....die Sattelstütze sieht nicht so klasse aus, aber zum fahren reicht sie.

Die Laufräder finde ich optisch sehr geil, aber du hast Recht: Die sind schon recht weich. Aber für hier zu Haus und als Ersatz reichen sie


----------



## uphillking (25. Februar 2006)

CSB schrieb:
			
		

> *@uphillking:
> *
> uuuaaaaahhhh!!!!(gäääähhhhhn)
> Das bike ist sicherlich funktionell, und preislich attraktiv. Aber sonst.......Der "UphillKing" bist du damit sicher nicht



Aber hiermit :






long live the King


----------



## scf2008 (25. Februar 2006)

´Son Fahrrad hab ich doch auch noch anzubieten...

Achja, da ist es ja


----------



## Gorth (25. Februar 2006)

Dir ist schon klar, dass Du mit diesen Logos den Blick von deinem Rad ablenkst? Die Räder gehen bei Dir total unter.


----------



## Wave (25. Februar 2006)

Was willst du uns mit den Logos eigentlich sagen?


----------



## uphillking (25. Februar 2006)

Mann, jetzt wollt ich mal was anders machen und dann wird nur gemotzt!

Für alle die sich an den ollen Logos stören, hier nochmal beide PUR:











Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (25. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

hier gehts ja zu wie unter Kannibalen  

Ich bin aebr trotzdem mutig und stell mal noch mein Bike rein. Leider nicht das aktuellste Bild aber morgen wird nochmal geputzt und nen aktuelles foto eingestellt  Vorab interessiert mich schonmal die zerschmetternde Kritik 
















Mfg Jackass !


----------



## CSB (25. Februar 2006)

@ Uphillking

Na also es geht doch  Ein geiles Stumpi! Echt kultig! 
Sowas braucht der Mensch...oder die Welt......bzw. das CC Forum


----------



## GlanDas (25. Februar 2006)

@Jackass1987

Was ist das denn für ein Tacho-abnhemer an der Gabel O.O
Selbst da könntest du schnell 100g sparen


----------



## Wave (25. Februar 2006)

och mist....ich würd ja gerne meckern, aber ich find nix!

klasse giant


----------



## Jackass1987 (25. Februar 2006)

sag mir bitte wie ich nen leichteren kriege, Kingfly ???

Ich muss dich korrigieren Mecky. Es geht noch besser. Ich hoffe es gefällt euch auch 

Ansonsten immer her mit Verbesserungsvorschlägen 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## rpo35 (25. Februar 2006)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> och mist....ich würd ja gerne meckern, aber ich find nix!
> 
> klasse giant


Leitung der HR-Bremse muss gekürzt werden


----------



## Jackass1987 (25. Februar 2006)

das weiss ich. Nur leider hats mein Kumpel noch net geschafft, dass spezialwerkzeug mitzubringen  Wird aber noch gemacht 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Wave (25. Februar 2006)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> sag mir bitte wie ich nen leichteren kriege, Kingfly ???
> 
> Ich muss dich korrigieren Mecky. Es geht noch besser. Ich hoffe es gefällt euch auch
> 
> ...



das stimmt schon..... Sram XO zum Beispiel


----------



## Jackass1987 (25. Februar 2006)

XO  

den tipp kannst du dir sparen Ich hab bereits XO.

Werd ihr ja morgen sehen 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Beach90 (26. Februar 2006)

Das Giant gefällt mir auch gut , aber die Skareb hat doch 100 mm ,oder ?
Das stört irgendwie das Bild eines perfekten Race -bikes , aber trotzdem traumhafte Kiste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (26. Februar 2006)

ja die hat 100mm. war damals aber ein schnäppchen und ich bin auch vorher schon 100mm am hardtail gefahren und das stört mich nun wenig. 

Hab aber schon mit dem gedanken gespielt auf 80mm zu wechseln. Was denkt ihr bringt das gewichtsmäßig?

Werd heut kein foto mehr machen. stell mich net raus bei schnefall und putz mein Bike 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## BiNo (26. Februar 2006)

Hallo

Nachdem an meinem Bike doch ne menge passiert ist seit der letzten veröffentlichung, will es es auch mal wieder präsentieren.
Demnächst wird noch geändert, entweder neue Gabel oder Laufradsatz.


----------



## rpo35 (26. Februar 2006)

Da Bikes mit Gabeln über 80mm Federweg hier nicht so gut ankommen habe ich mir die Mühe gemacht, an meiner Bomber die Standrohre um 5cm zu kürzen. Also mir gefällts...


----------



## chris29 (26. Februar 2006)

Na und, meins hat auch 100 Vorn und Hinten, mir muß es gefallen (und vorallem PASSEN!) und nicht diesem Thread!


----------



## rpo35 (26. Februar 2006)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> Na und, meins hat auch 100 Vorn und Hinten, mir muß es gefallen (und vorallem PASSEN!) und nicht diesem Thread!


Stimmt


----------



## mario17 (26. Februar 2006)

Hier ist mein XTC.
Zurzeit mit Julie Discs und der Gabelschaft ist auch noch nicht gekürzt, da ich mir noch nicht sicher bin ob ichs behalte.
(Falls wer interesse an einem Tausch oder Kauf hat kann er sich melden, mir ist das Oberrohr zu sehr gesloped)


----------



## Clemens (26. Februar 2006)

rpo35


> Da Bikes mit Gabeln über 80mm Federweg hier nicht so gut ankommen



blow up .. 150mm hinten 130 vorne!!!!

Rotwild RFC 0.2 - mit knapp unter 13 KG sicherlich noch leichter als viele Bikes hier im Thread. Das Bike hat Cross Country gewissermaßen im Namen. 

Von Beileidsbekundgebungen bitte abzusehen - ich kann/habe (siehe Foto-Galerie) auch anders!!!


----------



## rkersten (26. Februar 2006)

mario17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist mein XTC.
> Zurzeit mit Julie Discs und der Gabelschaft ist auch noch nicht gekürzt, da ich mir noch nicht sicher bin ob ichs behalte.
> (Falls wer interesse an einem Tausch oder Kauf hat kann er sich melden; mir ist das Oberrohr zu sehr gesloped)



Der Rahmen ist viel zu klein für dich! Ich würd an deiner Stelle eine Nummer größer nemen ... sieht mir nach 17" aus, das ist nur was für Leute bis 1,75.
Wie groß bist du?


----------



## rpo35 (26. Februar 2006)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rahmen ist viel zu klein für dich!...Wie groß bist du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mario17 (26. Februar 2006)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rahmen ist viel zu klein für dich! Ich würd an deiner Stelle eine Nummer größer nemen ... sieht mir nach 17" aus, das ist nur was für Leute bis 1,75.
> Wie groß bist du?



Ich bin 1,71 und der Rahmen ist mit 17" (S) angegeben.

Ich hab auch noch einen Giant MCM Rahmen welcher mit 17,5" (S) angegenen ist in meinem Leichtbaubike, diese Geometrie finde ich optimal für mich.


----------



## rkersten (26. Februar 2006)

mario17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin 1,71 und der Rahmen ist mit 17" (S) angegeben.
> 
> Ich hab auch noch einen Giant MCM Rahmen welcher mit 17,5" (S) angegenen ist in meinem Leichtbaubike, diese Geometrie finde ich optimal für mich.



Und wieso ist deine Sattelstütze dann soweit draußen, du willst mir doch nicht sagen das du so fährst ... so schauts bei mir aus, Rahmen 17" und Körpergröße 1,72.






... hier noch eins


----------



## JoeDesperado (26. Februar 2006)

schon mal daran gedacht, dass da vllt. jeder andere vorlieben haben könnte?


----------



## rpo35 (26. Februar 2006)

JoeDesperado schrieb:
			
		

> schon mal daran gedacht, dass da vllt. jeder andere vorlieben haben könnte?


Oder andere Proportionen...Stichwort "Sitzriese"...


----------



## mario17 (26. Februar 2006)

Vielleicht schauts durch die Perspektive ungewöhnlich aus; aber ich finde die Sattelüberhöhung nicht ungewöhnlich oder ??


----------



## chris29 (26. Februar 2006)

Clemens schrieb:
			
		

> rpo35
> 
> 
> blow up .. 150mm hinten 130 vorne!!!!
> ...



Wobei ich das Stork noch zu den schönsten deiner Bikes zähle  gefolgt vom RM Element, Rotwild läuft bei uns nur durch den Wald, nee mag ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (26. Februar 2006)

mario17 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht schauts durch die Perspektive ungewöhnlich aus; aber ich finde die Sattelüberhöhung nicht ungewöhnlich oder ??



Ist doch normal


----------



## rkersten (26. Februar 2006)

mario17 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht schauts durch die Perspektive ungewöhnlich aus; aber ich finde die Sattelüberhöhung nicht ungewöhnlich oder ??



Die Ansicht sieht schon viel besser aus! Also eine bessere Sattelüberhöhung werden wir mit unserer Körpergröße kaum hinbekommen ... ich find das mit der Sattelüberhöhung eh irgendwie schwachsinn, die Hauptsache ist man bekommt ordentlich Druck aufs Pedal und das Handling vom Bike ist klasse - warum muss man dazu fast kopfüber auf dem Bike hängen? ... mir reichen meine 3cm Überhöhung


----------



## Clemens (26. Februar 2006)

> Wobei ich das Stork noch zu den schönsten deiner Bikes zähle gefolgt vom RM Element, Rotwild läuft bei uns nur durch den Wald, nee mag ich nicht.



.. einfach mal fahren. Qualitativ kann ich sicherlich gut vergleicehn.


----------



## trailblaster (26. Februar 2006)

@ clemens

ist das jetzt anarchie    
ansonsten sehr schön...


----------



## rpo35 (26. Februar 2006)

trailblaster schrieb:
			
		

> @ clemens
> 
> ist das jetzt anarchie
> ansonsten sehr schön...


Nee, die passende Reaktion auf den Quatsch mit 100mm Gabeln ...ist doch im CC-Zirkus nix ungewöhnliches mehr...


----------



## mario17 (26. Februar 2006)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> Die Ansicht sieht schon viel besser aus! Also eine bessere Sattelüberhöhung werden wir mit unserer Körpergröße kaum hinbekommen ... ich find das mit der Sattelüberhöhung eh irgendwie schwachsinn, die Hauptsache ist man bekommt ordentlich Druck aufs Pedal und das Handling vom Bike ist klasse - warum muss man dazu fast kopfüber auf dem Bike hängen? ... mir reichen meine 3cm Überhöhung



Optisch finde ich meinen Rahmen dennoch zu sehr gesloped, darum würde ich mich auch von ihm trennen.


----------



## Clemens (26. Februar 2006)

> Nee, die passende Reaktion auf den Quatsch mit 100mm Gabeln



Stimmt!! Ich konnte mich einfach nicht beherrschen...


----------



## Jackass1987 (26. Februar 2006)

was ist den gesloped ??? Immer diese jugendslang ...  wieso versteh ich das nicht mit meinen 19 Jahren ???

@ Mario 

Wie schwer ist denn dein XTC ??? 

Ich find die Sattelüberhöhung normal. Meine ist nicht ganz so krass aebr ähnlich. Und das bei 1,70 ( ok eigentlich 1,694  )

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## mikeonbike (26. Februar 2006)

gut, ich bin 2 cm kleiner, hab' normal lange beine, einen negativ monitierten vorbau ohne spacer, sattelüberhöhung ungefähr 3 cm...  du musst extrem lange beine haben...

ausserdem fährst du noch mit einer gekröpften sattelstütze - heftig  da wird mir das oberrohr bei vorbaulänge 120 zu lang... und ausserdem fahre ich mir dann knieschmerzen... sieht bei dir tatsächlich ein bisschen klein aus...

ich hab' mittlerweile zwei von den schüsseln - i love giant... (zumindest die rahmen , die kompletträder würde ich nie kaufen...)

gruss mike


----------



## Keili (26. Februar 2006)

Griffe werden noch getauscht. Ansonsten ist es für mich perfekt!

Keili


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (26. Februar 2006)

der lenker :kotz: 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## [email protected]!t (26. Februar 2006)

lenker geht garnicht


----------



## uphillking (26. Februar 2006)

Sowas hab ich ja noch nie gesehen!
Eigenbau? 
Wie kann man mit sowas überhaupt Lenken !  
Fähst du nur geradeaus?  
Gemeingefährlich !


----------



## Hellspawn (26. Februar 2006)

sehr geil, sehr lecker. Besonders der Lenker!
Die Griffe sind natürlich ganz, ganz böse, aber die hast du ja schon angesprochen.
Was sind denn das für Kurbeln und was ist das fürn Sattel?


----------



## Keili (26. Februar 2006)

Kein Eigenbau und nicht gemeingefährlich.  Schonmal dran gedacht über den Tellerrand zu schauen um neues, besseres zu entdecken? 






Kurbel: Middleburn
Sattel: Selle Storika, die neue Version, ist genäht und nichtmehr genietet.

Keili


----------



## [email protected]!t (27. Februar 2006)

schön ist das meiner ansicht nach aber nicht, und darum geht es doch hier.

der rest gefällt mir aber sehr !


----------



## Keili (27. Februar 2006)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> schön ist das meiner ansicht nach aber nicht, und darum geht es doch hier.
> 
> der rest gefällt mir aber sehr !



Fahr Ihn einmal, danch geht dir die Optik erst am Allerwertesten vorbei und mit der Zeit findest du ihn immer schöner. Genau so ist es bei mir gewesen!

Keili


----------



## lelebebbel (27. Februar 2006)

uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> Sowas hab ich ja noch nie gesehen!
> Eigenbau?
> Wie kann man mit sowas überhaupt Lenken !
> Fähst du nur geradeaus?
> Gemeingefährlich !




LOL  da spricht der Fachmann

Hachja, dieser Thread ist doch immer wieder für einen Brüller gut


----------



## Einheimischer (27. Februar 2006)

Och nee, jetzt geht dass wieder los...und alles nur, weil irgend so ein durchgeknallter Rahmenbruzzler auf Ergotherapeut macht, und den Damenradlenker neu erfunden hat.  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (27. Februar 2006)

Zur Sattelüberhöhung hätte ich da auch noch was...






...und es passt wie Arsch auf Eimer 

@Keili
der Lenker ist gail und genau der richtige für das Fixie  
Rahmen aus Titan <8kg?



			
				Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> was ist denn gesloped ??? Immer dieser Jugendslang ... wieso verstehe ich das nicht mit meinen 19 Jahren ???


abfallendes Oberrohr 

und, ja ja ich weis, Kurbel steht nicht gerade, Spacer weg, Vorbau drehen, Kette möglichst parallel, Reifenbeschriftung gegenüber Ventil, usw. und sof.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (27. Februar 2006)

Ich finde den Lenker auch sehr schön.


----------



## uphillking (27. Februar 2006)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> Fahr Ihn einmal, danch geht dir die Optik erst am Allerwertesten vorbei und mit der Zeit findest du ihn immer schöner. Genau so ist es bei mir gewesen!
> 
> Keili



Ich hoffe wir begegnen uns nie auf nem schmalen Trail. Ich hätte Angst an dir HÄNGENZUBLEIBEN ! ;-))

Übrigens bietet ein "normaler" Lenker mit Barends genausoviele Greifpositionen wie dieses 80cm-Ungetüm.


----------



## Rockman (27. Februar 2006)

DEN hole ich mir auch, dann hat endlich die Klingel anständig Platz  ...

Also einen Schönheitspreis gewinnt der Lenker nicht, aber wenn's passt wieso nicht ? Der Fahrer muss sich Wohlfühlen.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (27. Februar 2006)

> Übrigens bietet ein "normaler" Lenker mit Barends genausoviele Greifpositionen wie dieses 80cm-Ungetüm.



dafür sehen solche geweihe beschissener aus, dieser lenker ist extravagant. Hier geht es ja um Kunstwerke und nicht um Einheitsbrei.


----------



## Keili (27. Februar 2006)

uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe wir begegnen uns nie auf nem schmalen Trail. Ich hätte Angst an dir HÄNGENZUBLEIBEN ! ;-))
> 
> Übrigens bietet ein "normaler" Lenker mit Barends genausoviele Greifpositionen wie dieses 80cm-Ungetüm.




Keine Angst, ich suche mir ne breite Stelle, um dich zu überholen.

Keili


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (27. Februar 2006)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Angst, ich suche mir ne breite Stelle, um dich zu überholen.
> 
> Keili




Morgen Keili,

mir gefällts (viele hier sind halt mit SSP, Titan, JJ-Lenker und dann noch starr "überfordert"  ).

Wenn der Lenker nich so s**kteuer wäre hätte ich vermutlich schon lange einen. Gab´s nicht mal ein Sammelbestellungsthread 

Gruß

cluso


----------



## felixthewolf (27. Februar 2006)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Angst, ich suche mir ne breite Stelle, um dich zu überholen.
> 
> Keili



aber keili, ein bike mit nur einem gang und ohne jegliche federung kann doch gar nicht schnell sein.

das hat sogar die BIKE in jahrelangen versuchsaufbauten und messreihen herausgefunden.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (27. Februar 2006)

der vogel singt und nicht der käfig


----------



## Keili (27. Februar 2006)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> aber keili, ein bike mit nur einem gang und ohne jegliche federung kann doch gar nicht schnell sein.
> 
> das hat sogar die BIKE in jahrelangen versuchsaufbauten und messreihen herausgefunden.



Mein Hauptproblem ist, dass dein Rad meines tatsächlich mit Carbon angesteckt hat, als die zwei letzten Sommer miteinander gekuschelt haben.






Keili


----------



## felixthewolf (27. Februar 2006)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Hauptproblem ist, dass dein Rad meines tatsächlich mit Carbon angesteckt hat, als die zwei letzten Sommer miteinander gekuschelt haben.
> Keili



da sagst du was... meins wird dieses titan auch nicht mehr los, da kann es sich an bäumen schubbern, so viel es will.






beim nächsten mal sollten wir vorsichtiger sein 

felix


----------



## qwertflx (27. Februar 2006)

Hier mal mein neues. Ich weiss, es ist langweilig schwarz und von Scott gibt es hier auch schon genug Bilder, aber ich finde es einfach nur geil.  






Der Gabelschaft wird noch gekürzt, der Flaschenhalter und der Sattel getauscht.


----------



## toschi (27. Februar 2006)

@qwertflx

Du bist ja ein Fuchs...



...ein guter Einfall  , nur die Farbe


----------



## Riding Cat (27. Februar 2006)

toschi schrieb:
			
		

> @qwertflx
> 
> Du bist ja ein Fuchs...
> 
> ...



Das muss ich auch sagen


----------



## Edith L. (27. Februar 2006)

....wäre das Bild so ca. 3 Wochen später gemacht worden, wär die "Dichtung" in Anbetracht des dann ergrünenden Hintergrundes gar nicht aufgefallen!


----------



## Jackass1987 (27. Februar 2006)

was ist denn das für ein überzug an der Sattelstütze ???

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardraider (27. Februar 2006)

Weiß zwar nicht ob`s nen Kunstwerk ist, aber ich finds Sexy


----------



## toschi (27. Februar 2006)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> was ist denn das für ein überzug an der Sattelstütze ???
> 
> Mfg Jackass !


Na Latex, was sonst 

@Hartraider, sorry aber mir ist nicht gut :kotz:


----------



## qwertflx (27. Februar 2006)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> was ist denn das für ein überzug an der Sattelstütze ???
> 
> Mfg Jackass !




Das ist ein Stück von einem alten Latexschlauch.

Scottrahmen haben an der Sattelklemme einen großen Schlitz, durch den immer Wasser und Dreck in das Sitzrohr laufen. Man könnte natürlich auch einen normalen Schlauch nehmen, aber das ist ja langweilig


----------



## scf2008 (27. Februar 2006)

Hardraider schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß zwar nicht ob`s nen Kunstwerk ist, aber ich finds Sexy
> 
> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/2/PIC01241.JPG



Jep, ich finds auch gut.


----------



## Jackass1987 (27. Februar 2006)

Ich finds auch gut, hartraider. Sieht zwar net besonders schnell aus aber grundsolide und mit der Farbe verschwindest nahezu im sandigen Gelände 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## GlanDas (27. Februar 2006)

Selbst die Braune Kette passt zum Rahmen 
Putzen wäre da mal angesagt.
Aber sonst ein sehr nettes C'dale
Werd meins die Tage auch nochmal ablichten


----------



## Hardraider (27. Februar 2006)

Ich depp hab das Foto vorm Putzen geknippst


----------



## singlestoph (27. Februar 2006)

ein stück fahrradschlauch (in schwarz)

gabs bei Keith Bontrager schon vor ca. 150 jahren als sattelrohrvollaufschutz

nur so


----------



## singlestoph (27. Februar 2006)

also herr keil 

das ist ein freeridelenker  sowas geht nu wirklich nicht

beweisbilders gibts hier: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=157923




s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (27. Februar 2006)

Muß ich mich da jetzt registrieren, um mir 'nen Freeridelenker anzuschauen ?...


----------



## roadrunner_gs (27. Februar 2006)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> mit der Zeit findest du ihn immer schöner. Genau so ist es bei mir gewesen!
> (...)



Bei dem Kaufpreis redest du dir mit der Zeit immer mehr ein er wäre schön. 
Einen Hollandradlenker bekommst du auch für sehr viel günstiger...



			
				felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich seh schon, du willst die Kurbel blank polieren.


----------



## timor1975 (27. Februar 2006)

Hi, kannst Du (roadrunner gs) mir sagen, wie ich meine Bilder direkt in meine Antwort (Text) bekomme?

Vielen Dank
timor1975


----------



## roadrunner_gs (27. Februar 2006)

Wenn du die Bilder irgendwo im Internet hast musst du nur den Pfad dorthin eintragen.
Dafür gibt es entweder das Symbol mit den beiden Bergen und der viereckigen Sonne in der rechten oberen Ecke im gelben Himmel, oder aber du definierst den Link per Hand in der Art (IMG)http://url(/IMG) - die runden Klammern müssen dabei aber von dir durch eckige ersetzt werden, sonst klappt das ganze nicht.


----------



## checky (28. Februar 2006)

singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> also herr keil
> das ist ein freeridelenker  sowas geht nu wirklich nicht


was haben solche Hüpferchen mit Freeride zu tun


----------



## timor1975 (28. Februar 2006)

Also hier nochmal mein Winterrad!






Die Bikes meines Bruders und mir für den Sommer werden später folgen, vorrausgesetzt, es hat jetzt mit dem Bild geklappt!

P.S.: Vielen Dank an roadrunner_gs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konakula (28. Februar 2006)

also eure sorgen möcht ich haben. wenn ihm der lenker gefällt, und er damit zurecht kommt ist es doch ok. wäre ja schlimm, wenn jedem alles gefällt. ist schon schlimm genug, daß 90% der hier geposteten räder gleich aussehen, und sobald mal einer von der norm abweicht, wird gleich drüber hergezogen.


----------



## GlanDas (28. Februar 2006)

@timor
Sattel,Sattelstütze und Kurbel sind einfach nur hässlich und stört das gesammt Bild. 
Aber sont ein nettes Rad, vorallem mit der Quake und dem prono Vorbau :-D
MFG Fly

PS: kann das sein das der hintere Reifen schon ziemlich runter ist?


----------



## timor1975 (28. Februar 2006)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> @timor
> Sattel,Sattelstütze und Kurbel sind einfach nur hässlich und stört das gesammt Bild.
> Aber sont ein nettes Rad, vorallem mit der Quake und dem prono Vorbau :-D
> MFG Fly
> ...



Das Bike ist aus allen meinen alten Teilen zusammengebaut und für den Winter reicht das völlig aus. Der HR ist in der Tat schon einwenig abgefahren. Ist mittlerweile zu einem Semi-Slick geworden.
Der Sattel ist trotz der hässlichen Erscheinung ziemlich bequem.

Gruss


----------



## rpo35 (28. Februar 2006)

Gerade wegen Sattel & Stütze ist es in meinen Augen ein Kunstwerk...


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Februar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade wegen Sattel & Stütze ist es in meinen Augen ein Kunstwerk...



Wobei man den Sattel fast mit der Fettecke von Beuys vergleichen könnte  

Grüße.


----------



## rpo35 (28. Februar 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei man den Sattel fast mit der Fettecke von Beuys vergleichen könnte
> 
> Grüße.


...eben...aber siehst Du einen Sinn, hier noch wirklich schöne Bikes zu posten ?


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Februar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...eben...aber siehst Du einen Sinn, hier noch wirklich schöne Bikes zu posten ?



Nö, hab ich mich schon länger mit abgefunden  

Grüße.


----------



## M!ke (28. Februar 2006)

Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters...


----------



## singlestoph (28. Februar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Muß ich mich da jetzt registrieren, um mir 'nen Freeridelenker anzuschauen ?...




ähm ja


und auch sonst 


eigentlich sollte sich jeder bei mtbr.com registrieren


das gehört zur allgemeinbildung

s


----------



## schoenw (1. März 2006)

timor1975 schrieb:
			
		

> Also hier nochmal mein Winterrad!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für das Post. Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens dass keine goldene Sattelstütze auf meines paßt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafschützer (1. März 2006)

Bitte helft mir!


Ich habe meinem M8 das Bild von Timor gezeigt. Seit dem will es vor Scham nicht mehr aus der Garage rauskommen. Naja, für die Verwandtschaft kann es ja nichts.


MfG

Schafschützer


PS  Bitte wieder Kunstwerke posten.


----------



## singlestoph (1. März 2006)

sooorrrry

ich vergess immer wieder, dass man hier haufenweise smilies hinmontieren muss wenn man nicht falsch verstanden werden will bei ironischen postings


hier mal wieder ein paar bilder von meinem 29er singlespeed
jetzt 10.5kg (in der schweiz und uci erlaubt....) 
















sattelüberhöhung wurde noch etwas verbessert mit -5grad vorbau statt wie auf dem bild +15

s


----------



## rkersten (2. März 2006)

singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> s



Das Sattelrohr kann man sich ja nur gerade trinken, und die die 29" Räder schauen auch gewöhnungsbedürftig aus. Bei deinem Rad wär vielleicht auch eine schicke goldene Sattelstütze angebracht (timor1975) ... passend zum Steuersatz. Alles im allen ein ganz schickes Bike


----------



## singlestoph (2. März 2006)

in klein (16" 576mm oberrohr oder so)sehen die dinger wirklich eher behindert aus

in GROOOOOSSS der grösste rahmen hat ein effektiv 630mm langes oberrohr siehts dann schon eher normal aus da sehen dann die 26zöller wieder viel komischer aus

die stütze ist titan in lang

ich hatte vorhher auch noch einen titanvorbau dran da wars ohne  disc 10kg mal schauen wenn ich was schwarzes oder goldenes bei mir n der wekstatt entdecke schraub ichs vielleicht noch um


----------



## bugmtb (2. März 2006)

...und mit dem fährst Cross-Country Racing ? 

Oder eher im falschen Fred gepostet.......


----------



## KaschmirKönig (2. März 2006)

wenn er nicht fahren würde währe ihm die uci ziemlich schnuppe, oder brain?


----------



## Peter88 (2. März 2006)

Hallo,
da hat sich singlestoph aber eine CC- Rakete aufgebaut.  
Mfg
Peter


----------



## polo (2. März 2006)

die ahnungslosigkeit der jugend.


----------



## CSB (2. März 2006)

Geiler Rahmen, geile Parts.....

Aber 29 Zoll Laufräder gehn m.E. ganich!!!!:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duke Lion (2. März 2006)

Meins für 2006 aus den Teilen des alten Rads und einem neuen Rahmen.
Leider sind 9,8 kg nicht wirklich leicht...
















...aber gut sieht es aus.


----------



## uphillking (2. März 2006)

Klasse !!!
Schönstes Bike hier seit langem!!!


----------



## Edith L. (2. März 2006)

Duke Lion schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber gut sieht es aus.



Das dürfte nicht ernsthaft infrage stehen!


----------



## toschi (2. März 2006)

endlich mal wieder ne Rakete, mag Müsing 
und sogar auf die Feinheiten der Darstellung geachtet  bis auf die Seitenwahl 

bin zwar kein SingleSpeedFan aber's Surley find ich auch ein Kunstwerk


----------



## Beach90 (2. März 2006)

Ein wirklich schönes bike und die Ausstattung ist perfekt , vorallem die Sattelstütze punktet


----------



## Northern lite (2. März 2006)

Endlich mal wieder ein schönes Schwarzes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (2. März 2006)

toschi schrieb:
			
		

> und sogar auf die Feinheiten der Darstellung geachtet  bis auf die Seitenwahl


....da wär dann noch die Übereinstimmung von Ventil und Reifenbeschriftung! 
Egal, es ist endlich mal wieder ein Labsal für die Augen!



			
				toschi schrieb:
			
		

> bin zwar kein SingleSpeedFan aber's Surley find ich auch ein Kunstwerk


Wenn ich Dich jetzt richtig verstehe , schliesse ich mich an!


----------



## CSB (2. März 2006)

@DukeLion

Ein klasse Bike, das Müsing....genau mein Ding Sehr schicker Rahmen 

Leichter als 9,8 kg braucht kein Mensch (zumindest keiner der ernshaft mit seinem Hobel biken will)

*Perfekt* wärs für mich mit ner geileren Kurbel und Barends

Sind das Steinbach oder Altek Bremshebel ? 
Was wiegen die? Sind die steif genug?


----------



## toschi (2. März 2006)

Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> ....da wär dann noch die Übereinstimmung von Ventil und Reifenbeschriftung! ...


...und das leidige Vorbau/Spacer Thema


----------



## Duke Lion (2. März 2006)

@ all: danke danke danke

Bremsebel: Extralite Ultralevers 64 g (das Paar!) die einzigen Leichtbaubremshebel die wirklich stabil sind, die flexen nicht und passen mir ergonomisch.

Kurbel: Ist sicher nicht die schönste, aber sehr günstig und vom Gewicht her noch ok.

Spacerturm: Ich muß erstmal testen wie ich mit der Sitzposition klarkomme, nach meinem Skiunfall und den anhalteneden Problemen mit meinen Genick kann ich nicht mehr mit 10 cm rumfahren.

Sattelstütze: USE Alien Titanium, so ein bischen Titan muß halt sein...


----------



## roadrunner_gs (2. März 2006)

CSB schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> Leichter als 9,8 kg braucht kein Mensch (zumindest keiner der ernshaft mit seinem Hobel biken will)
> (...)



Erstens ist biken nicht immer sinnlos herumholzen und Zweitens muss man immer noch beachten, wer damit fährt.
Jemand der um die 60kg fährt braucht sicher ein leichteres Rad als einer der um die 90kg wiegt, das Rad will ja durch den Fahrer auch noch bewegt werden. 

Erspähe ich da hinten eine Mavic XC717 Ceramic und vorne eine DT Swiss XR4.1 (ohne Ceramicbeschichtung)?


----------



## Duke Lion (2. März 2006)

> Erspähe ich da hinten eine Mavic XC717 Ceramic und vorne eine DT Swiss XR4.1 (ohne Ceramicbeschichtung)?



Korrekt, die DT hat hinten keine 4 Monate gehalten, und wenn die vorne durch ist kommt da auch Ceramic dran. Hat mich vollends überzeugt.


----------



## singlestoph (2. März 2006)

mit dem surly oder auch dem fixed giant
will ich nächstes jahr oder sonst mal ein 24stunden rennen fahren (oder zumindest ein 9,33 stunden rennen)

das hier http://www.24hfinale.com/ 











keine ahnung ob das CC-Racing ist oder nicht

istwahrscheinlich sowiesoegal



s


----------



## bugmtb (2. März 2006)

singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> mit dem surly oder auch dem fixed giant
> will ich nächstes jahr oder sonst mal ein 24stunden rennen fahren (oder zumindest ein 9,33 stunden rennen)
> 
> keine ahnung ob das CC-Racing ist oder nicht
> ...



Alle Achtung !
RESPEKT 
 Da zieh ich aber den Hut


----------



## caoz (2. März 2006)

Mein Bontrager Race:

auf dem Lukmanier (Kt. Graubünden)






auf dem Weissenstein (nähe Solothurn)


----------



## rkersten (2. März 2006)

caoz schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Bontrager Race:
> 
> auf dem Lukmanier (Kt. Graubünden)
> 
> ...



Hmm, hab ich einen knick in der Optik oder ist der Sattel auf den Bildern unterschiedlich hoch? Auf dem unteren Bild schauts so aus als wenn der Rahmen viel zu groß für dich wär ... oben passts.

Naja und besonders schick find ich es auch nicht, aber die Gegend bekommt von mir einen  - für mich als Flachländer ein Traum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (2. März 2006)

Ich würde mal tippen:

a.) bergauf

b.) bergab


----------



## Einheimischer (3. März 2006)

mete schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mal tippen:
> 
> a.) bergauf
> 
> b.) bergab



b. kann nicht sein, lt. Bike kommt der mit V-Brakes dort nie wieder runter!  

Grüße.


----------



## checky (3. März 2006)

CSB schrieb:
			
		

> Leichter als 9,8 kg braucht kein Mensch


 Ich würde sagen schwerer braucht kein Mensch.
9,74Kg:







und 9,62Kg:


----------



## roadrunner_gs (3. März 2006)

Definitiv das obere, das hat Flair.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (3. März 2006)

Doppelpost?  (Kurzzeitig sogar Sextupelpost, aber ein F5 hat zwei draus gemacht...  )


----------



## caoz (3. März 2006)

mete schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mal tippen:
> 
> a.) bergauf
> 
> b.) bergab







			
				Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> b. kann nicht sein, lt. Bike kommt der mit V-Brakes dort nie wieder runter!



Wie heisst es so schön: Wer später (weniger) bremst, fährt länger schnell! 

Gruss


----------



## rkersten (3. März 2006)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde sagen schwerer braucht kein Mensch.
> 9,74Kg:
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso sind da an beiden Rädern keine Marta SL Scheiben dran? Sind die etwa leichter?? Ansonsten zwei sehr schöne Räder


----------



## Einheimischer (3. März 2006)

Mir gefällt das Hardtail besser, obwohl das Fully auch was hat. Schwarze Speichen wären nett und die AmCl Felgen am Fully stammen sicher noch aus der Zeit, wo man die Disc Felge noch nicht kaufen konnte, richtig? oder hattest du vorher V-Brakes?

Grüße.


----------



## checky (3. März 2006)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso sind da an beiden Rädern keine Marta SL Scheiben dran? Sind die etwa leichter?? Ansonsten zwei sehr schöne Räder


Danke.

nur die allerersten Marta SL Scheiben waren leicht mit ~105g. Drauf folgende hatten dann schon ~115g. Weiterhin taugen die Marta SL Scheiben bei längeren Abfahrten nichts weil die zu heiß werden. Ich fahre die alten Hayes Scheiben, die weder mit Hitze ein Problem haben und dazu noch ~110g wiegen. Leichtere "gescheite" Stahlscheiben sind da nur die Hope Floatings, aber mit denen habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
Am Fully am HR teste ich z.Zt eine getunte Hayes Scheibe mit 95g, aber mehr dazu erst wenn ich wirklich ne längere Zeit damit gefahren bin & sagen kann, dass es O.K. ist.



			
				Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Mir gefällt das Hardtail besser, obwohl das Fully auch was hat. Schwarze Speichen wären nett und die AmCl Felgen am Fully stammen sicher noch aus der Zeit, wo man die Disc Felge noch nicht kaufen konnte, richtig? oder hattest du vorher V-Brakes?
> 
> Grüße.



DT Revolution 1,8-1,5-1,8 gibt es nicht in schwarz 
Mit den Felgen haste recht. Die fahre ich seit Januar letzten Jahres.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (3. März 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> b. kann nicht sein, lt. Bike kommt der mit V-Brakes dort nie wieder runter!
> Grüße.



Lt. Bike kann man mit sowas eigentlich gar nicht fahren!


----------



## Schrommski (3. März 2006)

Hallo checky,

sag mal sind das weiße Bar-Ends an dem Scott???

Wenn ja, woher? Welche Marke? Wie teuer?

Dank dir schonmal!!!


----------



## checky (3. März 2006)

Das sind gepulverte Tune Hörnchen.
Die waren ursprünglich mal rot, denn irgendwann völlig verkratzt, dann geglasperlstrahlt, & nun sindse weiß.
Gewicht: 59g (weil nach Sturz gekürzt)
Preis: unbezahlbar


----------



## Schrommski (3. März 2006)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind gepulverte Tune Hörnchen.
> Die waren ursprünglich mal rot, denn irgendwann völlig verkratzt, dann geglasperlstrahlt, & nun sindse weiß.
> Gewicht: 59g (weil nach Sturz gekürzt)
> Preis: unbezahlbar



Hab ichs mir doch gedacht.

Hmm, ich hatte mal bei tune angefragt, von wegen Sonderanfertigung. Aber das machen die nicht.

Naja, extra welche holen und dann pulvern lassen werde ich wohl nicht, dass ist es mir erstmal nicht wert.

Obwohl, naja, wenn man überlegt, dass ich vor kurzem meine Syncros-Ahead-Kappe haben rot eloxieren lassen für knapp 50 Euro, dann wäre das eigentlich auch nicht schlimm.  

Danke nochmal für deine Antwort!


----------



## jones (4. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal mein Bike für diese Saison.

Mittlerweile sind noch andere Reifen drauf - Maxxis Larsen TT EX und auch ne andere Sattelstütze - Race Face Next Carbon SL 2006.






-- die Spacer kommen auch noch weg, muss aber erst noch bischen mehr damit fahren, damit ich die richtige Höhe hab. Aber leider hat es bei uns auf der Alb heute Nacht wieder fast 40 cm Neuschnee runtergeworfen und es hört nicht auf


----------



## 007ike (4. März 2006)

das Problem mit dem Schnee haben wir hier auch. Ist erst mal Rolle angesagt. Schön dein bike! Was wiegt es denn? 
Ich wusste das ne weiße Gabel auch drann paßt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (4. März 2006)

mit den angesprochenen Änderungen wiegt es um die 9,7 kg. 

Find auch, dass die weiße Gabel was hat!   

Und die fährt sich auch noch sehr geil. - Könnte aber auch daher kommen, dass ich bisher ne Skareb gefahren bin


----------



## 007ike (4. März 2006)

Das ist doch ein Stumpjumper Marathon. Da hast du einiges umgebaut, warum hast du dir keinen S-works Rahmen aufgebaut?


----------



## jones (4. März 2006)

ich habe den rahmen über meinen händler super günstig bekommen. also hab nicht das normale marathon gekauft, sondern nur den rahmen.

zum einen wäre der s-works dann auch noch rund 400 euro teurer gewesen und zum anderen ist der marathon nur minimalst schwerer und auch stylischer von der farbgebung - finde ich zumindest.


----------



## bugmtb (4. März 2006)

Sehr schönes Bike !  
Fast perfekt , bis auf die Kette.......und den vielen Schneeee


----------



## uphillking (4. März 2006)

Schlecht in Szene gesetzt. 
Und dann noch dieser Hintergrund...
Man kann ja gar keine Bike-Details erkennen.
Lernt endlich mal Fotographieren!


----------



## jones (4. März 2006)

bugmtb schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schönes Bike !
> Fast perfekt , bis auf die Kette.......und den vielen Schneeee




zur zeit ist die goldene nicht mehr drauf, da ich sie versehentlich zu kurz gemacht habe. muss erst wieder eine holen. jetzt ist gerade eine 9x1 connex edelstahl drauf. sieht auch ganz gut aus - halt normal


----------



## jones (4. März 2006)

uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> Schlecht in Szene gesetzt.
> Und dann noch dieser Hintergrund...
> Man kann ja gar keine Bike-Details erkennen.
> Lernt endlich mal Fotographieren!



sorry, aber ich hab zur zeit keine bessere kulisse. werde dann mal bessere bilder machen, wenn es ganz fertig ist. aber hier nochmal ein versuch mit "besserem" hintergrund.










			
				bugmtb schrieb:
			
		

> .......und den vielen Schneeee



so viel zum thema viel schnee   - ist übrigends direkt bei mir im hof und es sieht im ganzen ort so aus


----------



## Einheimischer (4. März 2006)

Der Weissabgleich deiner Cam ist nicht so prickelnd.






Besser, oder?

Top Bike übrigens  

Grüße.


----------



## damonsta (4. März 2006)

so, hier ist meins
bevor es heisst es sei viel zu schwer: ich wiege ca. 85kg  
bessere bilder kommen sobald ich mal dran denke meine cam zum biken mitzunehmen...

achja, geplante upgrades: tune steuersatz, alu+titanschrauben

ausprobiert wird: anderer dämpfer, marta, speedneedle


----------



## GlanDas (4. März 2006)

Einen anderen Lenker und Vorbau dann wärs "rein optisch" her klasse 

Gruß Fly


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (4. März 2006)

hallo boris:


also ich finde es echt schön, weist de ja!!! s

chöne u durchdacte teile, finde ne marta würde schon geil ausschauen bzw besser zum leichtbau passen... aber nur wenn sie die selbe kraft wie die louise hat. 
speedneedle, ok, wenn der bequem ist, dämpfer eventuell den ssd 190 von dt.
ich find dein bike geil.

lg chris


----------



## Hupert (4. März 2006)

@Damonsta
@Jones

Einer von euch will doch bestimmt ne gerade Thomson und mit mir tauschen, BESTIMMT!

Schicke Bikes übrigens...


----------



## damonsta (4. März 2006)

danke für die blumen jungs, vor allem chris-dein bike ist auch nicht von schlechten eltern, weisst du ja!

zur stütze: ich glaube nicht ;-)


----------



## hasenheide (4. März 2006)

uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> Lernt endlich mal Fotographieren!


Vielleicht gefällt's Dir da besser:
http://www.fotografie-forum.de/


----------



## Der böse Wolf (4. März 2006)

So, habe heute auch das Upgrade von meinem Bike vorerst abgeschlossen  
















Hab mich sogar auf den lausekalten Boden geschmissen um den hier hohen fotografischen Anforderungen zu genügen  
Dazu gibt es noch die Teileliste um den CC-Verfechtern zu genügen






Feuer frei  

Grüße

Der böse Wolf


----------



## damonsta (5. März 2006)

schönes bike, nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## Schluckspecht (5. März 2006)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:
			
		

> So, habe heute auch das Upgrade von meinem Bike vorerst abgeschlossen
> 
> 
> Feuer frei
> ...


interessant


----------



## chris29 (5. März 2006)

Obwohl ich Rotwild nicht mag....das Bike ist echt schön


----------



## torben2005 (5. März 2006)

super wildstück................  

meine frau hat es auch gesehen........... ohweia. wie kann ich ihr jetzt noch ein endorfin schmackhaft machen...................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der böse Wolf (5. März 2006)

torben2005 schrieb:
			
		

> super wildstück................
> 
> meine frau hat es auch gesehen........... ohweia. wie kann ich ihr jetzt noch ein endorfin schmackhaft machen...................



Mmmh, willst Du damit sagen, daß ich ein Mädchenrad habe?   

Wie wär's mit diesem Rad für Deine Frau? 











Ist das Rad meiner Freundin und sie würd's für kein Geld der Welt hergeben.

Grüße

Der böse Wolf


----------



## Beach90 (5. März 2006)

Das Rotwild ist echt der Hammer , optisch wirklich klug gemacht und ich hätte nie gedacht das ,dass ding so leicht ist


----------



## torben2005 (5. März 2006)

hmmmmmmm ................ 

ich würde das eher mal als kompliment sehen, glaube das meine frau einen sehr guten geschmack hat.....


----------



## Toni172 (5. März 2006)

Hi, 
hier mal mein Low Budget Race-Hardtail. Einsatzbereich ist überwiegend Marathon und CC. Es ist lange nicht so Edel wie das geile Rotwild von dem bösen Wolf, aber die Gesamtkosten werden etwa so hoch sein wie der Rotwildrahmen. 

So nun bitte ich um Meinungen, Kritik und Vorschläge. (jaja... die Spacer und der Vorbau, ich bin noch am testen) 



























Grüße Toni


----------



## GlanDas (5. März 2006)

Was is da low Budget dran?
Kann ja sein das du alles für den halben Preis bekommen hast aber da gibts andere Räder die "billiger" sind. Außerdem glaub ich kaum das "low budget" X.0, american Classic und Sid Gabeln beinhaltet  

Trotzdem Geiles Bike


----------



## metulsky (5. März 2006)

@toni172 :

schoenes ding ! 

sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pevloc (5. März 2006)

Jo, schönes Radel, wo hast den Kinesis Rahmen gekauft, und was bezahlt? Wie siehts aus mit der Steifigkeit?


----------



## chris29 (5. März 2006)

Ich glaub den Rahmen hab ich bei Ebay gesehen, 40â¬ oder so.


----------



## Hupert (5. März 2006)

Der Rahmen hats mir auch angetan, sehr schöne Geometrie. Ich bin nämlich auch gerade am suchen... für mein Stadtradl. Der Frame is wahrscheinlich auch das einzige, was da Low Budget dran ist 

Schickes Teil


----------



## Einheimischer (5. März 2006)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub den Rahmen hab ich bei Ebay gesehen, 40â¬ oder so.



Hallo! Das ist ein KINESIUM Rahmen, den gibts neu definitiv NICHT fÃ¼r 40 Euro (gebraucht eher auch nicht)!
SchÃ¶nes Bike, kann aber auch nix Low Budget mÃ¤Ãiges daran finden, alles feine Parts inkl. des Rahmens!

GrÃ¼Ãe.


----------



## Toni172 (5. März 2006)

@Pevloc
den habe ich vor 1,5 Jahren fÃ¼r 96,-â¬ bei E...y geschossen inkl. Rechnung und Garantie zzgl. Versand. An diesem Abend lief ein Fussball LÃ¤nderspiel mit Deutscher Beteiligung, desshalb so gÃ¼nstig.  Den Kinesis-Kinesium gibt es im Netz ab 299,-â¬. Steifigkeit finde ich Ok, habe 75 Kg und leider nicht die Oberschenkel von Jahn Ulrich.

@KinG Fly
Das "Low Budget" steht ja auch in GÃ¤nsefÃ¼Ãchen. Ich vergleiche es mal mit den Carbon Race-Hardtails aus div. Bikezeitschriften. Die kosten ja allen mind. 4000,- Euro. So ein Bike wÃ¼rde mich aber gegenÃ¼ber dem hier gezeigten keine sec. schneller machen.


----------



## Toni172 (5. März 2006)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub den Rahmen hab ich bei Ebay gesehen, 40 oder so.



Das ist dann der Standard Kinesis Rahmen mit 1950g in 19".


----------



## Byzickl (5. März 2006)

@toni 172: Erzähl was von den American Classic Laufrädern! Schon gefahren? Lt. Importeur 1368 g (hast wohl noch was abgeschmirgelt  ). Oder andere Speichen als die Sapim-Laser-Speichen? Jedenfalls optisch tolles Laufrad. Ja, und der Rest natürlich auch!


----------



## Toni172 (5. März 2006)

@Byzickl
leider bin ich das Bike noch nicht richtig gefahren. Bis jetzt nur testweis um den Block. Der LRS ist nicht direckt von American Classics die habe ich mir aufbauen lassen. Die Orginal American Classics haben (glaube ich) vorne radial Einspeichung und 28 Loch und Messing Nippel, meine haben 32 Loch 3 fach gekreuzt mit Alunippel.

hier die Gewichte:


----------



## Byzickl (5. März 2006)

... alles dokumentiert ... echt klasse ...


----------



## #easy# (6. März 2006)

Hi Leute,

geht Euch dieser scheiß Schnee auch so langsam auf den Sack  
das gute daran ist das man mehr Zeit zum Tunen und Schrauben hat 
Möchte mal meine beiden Bikes vorstellen welche ich in den langen Wintermonaten zusammen gebaut habe. 

Zum einen mein Storck welches ich etwas besser bestückt habe und mein Bianchi Classic Bike ( falsches Forum) welche ich dieses Jahr als mein Hardtail gebrauchen werde, dieses ist wie ihr seht noch nicht ganz fertig und wird auch noch etwas über sich ergehen lassen müssen da dies weitestgehend aus Restbeständen besteht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## #easy# (6. März 2006)

und her das andere


----------



## trailblaster (6. März 2006)

wo ist der bianchi schriftzug hin 
übrigens das rotwild ist echt klasse  
nur ne andere kurbel wär noch was
die xt ist doch echt langweilig verglichen 
mit den anderen parts


----------



## Der böse Wolf (6. März 2006)

trailblaster schrieb:
			
		

> übrigens das rotwild ist echt klasse
> nur ne andere kurbel wär noch was
> die xt ist doch echt langweilig verglichen
> mit den anderen parts



Kommt Geld, kommt Update  

Sollen die E-Bones werden, wenn die Laufräder sich als würdige Gefährten erweisen.

Grüße

Der böse Wolf


----------



## #easy# (6. März 2006)

Das Bianchi habe ich neu aufgebaut und somit auch neu Lackiert. Die Aufkleber kommen noch.

easy


----------



## Clemens (6. März 2006)

@DER BÖSE WOLF

Wenn Du schon so an den Details arbeitest - die gelben Ventilkappen passen auch nicht unbedingt zum Rest der Farbzusammstellung. Die auf meinem Rotwild verbauten rot/silbernen kämen bei Deinem Bike auch gut. Ansonsten schön aufgebautes Bike, auch wenn diese Rahmenform (noch) nicht so unbedingt mein Fall ist.


----------



## derMichi (6. März 2006)

Ich find das Rotwild mal so richtig geil


----------



## Der böse Wolf (6. März 2006)

Clemens schrieb:
			
		

> @DER BÖSE WOLF
> 
> Wenn Du schon so an den Details arbeitest - die gelben Ventilkappen passen auch nicht unbedingt zum Rest der Farbzusammstellung. Die auf meinem Rotwild verbauten rot/silbernen kämen bei Deinem Bike auch gut. Ansonsten schön aufgebautes Bike, auch wenn diese Rahmenform (noch) nicht so unbedingt mein Fall ist.



Habe mal in Deinem Fotoalbum durchgeschaut. Du warst ja der mit dem blauen Rocky. Traumbike!!! Wo hast Du die Ventilkappen an Deinem Rotwild denn her?

@derMichi
Danke  

Der böse Wolf


----------



## Clemens (7. März 2006)

Hi Michi,

die Dinger sind von Hibike. Hab sie aber schon etwa 5 Jahre.


----------



## Soul-Bikes (8. März 2006)

Hallo,

hier mal meins für dieses Jahr.

Ist noch nicht ganz fertig. Bitte natürlich um Tips jeder Art!










[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (8. März 2006)

Also die Kurbel passt schonmal überhauptnicht in die optik , da wärst du mit einer XT kurbel deutlich besser bedient gewesen , 
trotzdem eigentlich ein nettes bike...


----------



## Peter88 (8. März 2006)

Hi,
Geil,
die bremse hat echt ne coole farbe. eloxirt oder ?

Mfg
Peter


----------



## mauntenbeiker (8. März 2006)

@soul bikes:

...also ich würde noch ein paar pedale dranschrauben 

...und die abenteuerliche verlegung der vorderen bremsleitung überdenken 

...sonst - schlichte und hochwertige parts 

was ist das für ein lrs?


----------



## Soul-Bikes (8. März 2006)

Hi,
Danke für eure antworten und Ratschläge. 

tut mir leid die Bremse ist eigentlich schwarz serie und sieht nur auf dem Bild so aus, leider.

Bremsleitungen werden natürlich noch ordentlich verlegt und gekürzt.

Der Laufradsatz ist ein American Classic Disc, hab die Aufkleber abgemacht, sie waren mir einfach zu aufdringlich.

mfg


----------



## [email protected]!t (8. März 2006)

gabs den rahmen nicht in größer ?
so steckt die sattelstütze ja grad noch 2cm im rahmen.


----------



## Soul-Bikes (8. März 2006)

Hi,

die Sattelstütze ist noch genug im Rahmen. Mir ging es aber hauptsächlich um die Oberrohrlänge.
Ich habe schon größere Rahmen probiert, aber ich fühle mich einfach nich so wohl.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!ke (8. März 2006)

Ich find das Teil sieht gierig aus...Glückwunsch...


----------



## Jackass1987 (8. März 2006)

Peter88 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> Geil,
> die bremse hat echt ne coole farbe. eloxirt oder ?
> 
> ...



nein, die Marta in schwarz hat immer schwarze Griffe, die im Licht rot schimmern. Ist zumindest bei mir auch so ;-)

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## realbiker (9. März 2006)

Was haltet ihr von meinem ehemaligen XC Geschoss - das jetzt zum Verkauf steht?


----------



## [email protected]!t (9. März 2006)

verkaufst du die gabel auch einzeln ?


----------



## realbiker (9. März 2006)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> verkaufst du die gabel auch einzeln ?



Vielleicht - kommt drauf an ob sich ein Käufer für den Rest findet - hast du Interesse?


----------



## [email protected]!t (9. März 2006)

realbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht - kommt drauf an ob sich ein Käufer für den Rest findet - hast du Interesse?



am rest nicht, gabel schon


----------



## Krischan (9. März 2006)

Ok,
ist ja eigentlich kein CC-Bike, aber ok:


----------



## _stalker_ (9. März 2006)

trotzdem netter allrounder...


----------



## Ramathon (9. März 2006)

doppelpost


----------



## Ramathon (9. März 2006)

das das niemand aufgefallen ist  

fahr damit nicht !
zieh die kette erst mal richtig durch´s schaltwerk.
sonst  ist es hin.

schickes bike!
Gruss Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (9. März 2006)

Ramathon schrieb:
			
		

> das das niemand aufgefallen ist
> zieh die kette erst mal richtig durch´s schaltwerk.



AAAAAAAAH 
Ich habe erst direkt auf das schwarze Bike da oben geantwortet und dann die letzte Seite angeschaut...

Dem Bike würde imho eine schwarze Kurbel besser stehen - aber funktionell ist die XTR natürlich top.

Und mach wirklich bitte bitte die Kette richtig da durch..wäre schade um das schöne Schaltwerk!


----------



## realbiker (10. März 2006)

so mein aktuelles und das von meinem Bruder ... STEEL ROCKS


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. März 2006)

Sehr schön geworden. Vor allem die White-Gabel macht sich sehr gut


----------



## polo (10. März 2006)

sau schön, wobei das größere natürlich noch viel schöner ist


----------



## Einheimischer (10. März 2006)

Wollte euch mal mein Bike für die kommende Saison zeigen, bevor ichs nächste Woche wieder einsaue und Artgerecht einsetze.
Habs zwar schonmal gezeigt, aber gegenüber 2005 hat sich ja doch einiges getan (SID>Skareb, V-Brake>Disk, LRS...).






Wiegen tut es lt. Einzelgewichten knapp unter 10 Kg., lt. Personenwage 10,1 Kg., was wohl realistischer ist. Feuer frei  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (10. März 2006)

bleiben 2 Fragen

1. nimmst du das Sofa mit zu den Rennen
2. wie heißt die Frau

hast dir ja mal wieder richtig Mühe gemacht mit der Kollage

wenn ich das Foto so betrachte, hast du recht, ne blaue Stütze sähe nicht gut aus.


----------



## Pevloc (10. März 2006)

Geiles Bike, schöne Collage, aber kack Hintergrund.


----------



## -quake- (10. März 2006)

das xtc ist  wunderschön 
ich hätte martas montiert


----------



## pepper.at (10. März 2006)

Ramathon schrieb:
			
		

> das das niemand aufgefallen ist
> 
> fahr damit nicht !
> zieh die kette erst mal richtig durch´s schaltwerk.
> ...



die vordere bremsleitung ist auch sehr komisch verlegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (10. März 2006)

@007ike

ja sicher nehm ich das mit, brauch ich zur Regeneration.
Den Namen der Frau verat ich nicht  

@Pevloc

Danke danke, aber was heisst hier kack Hintergrund? Ursprünglich sollte meine Freundin leicht bekleidet auf der Couch liegen, die hat allerdings heulend die Wohnung verlassen, als sie den Vorbau gesehen hat. Verteh einer die Frauen...  

@ quake

Danke, hätt ich ja auch gemacht, wenn ich Geld gehabt hätte  Aber da ich Discs gegenüber immer noch skeptisch eingestellt bin, kamen mir die relativ günstigen Hayes gerade recht. Sollte ich damit 2006 zu Recht kommen, sehen wir mal weiter und die Carbonhebel sind ja auch ganz nett.
Ausserdem bremsen die Dinger wie die Hölle  

Grüße.


----------



## Pevloc (10. März 2006)

Dabei kommts ja beim Vorbau bekanntlich auf die Länge an...

Du kannst ja mal paar Bilder deiner Freundin hier so reinstellen, ohne Bike.
Damit man sich besser vorstellen kann, wie die Bilder sein sollten.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (10. März 2006)

Also das Sofa schreit ja förmlich nach Augenkrebs.


----------



## IGGY (10. März 2006)

Nu lasst doch mal das Sofa in Ruhe 
Aua! Bike ist schön aber bitte nochmal neu knipsen im Freien!


----------



## Clemens (10. März 2006)

> die hat allerdings heulend die Wohnung verlassen, als sie den Vorbau gesehen hat. Verteh einer die Frauen...



Warum? Wahrscheinlich war ihr das Bike insgesamt zu weich... Giant ist ja nun mal kein Spitzenreiter in der STW-Wertung.


----------



## Einheimischer (10. März 2006)

So Freunde, ich hab Sie mit Engelszungen "überredet" - nu is aber Schluss! 

Wenns draussen mal besser aussieht als Couch, mach ich nochmal Bilder.  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pevloc (10. März 2006)

Kleinwüchsig? Da fällt mir nur eins ein: Standge...


----------



## felixthewolf (10. März 2006)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Kleinwüchsig? Da fällt mir nur eins ein: Standge...


 nein! das bike ist in wirklichkeit ein 29er mit 23" rahmen und das wohnzimmer mindestens 80m² gross  wenn man genau hinsihet kann man das ganz deutlich erkennen


----------



## dominique (10. März 2006)

Was ist das eigentlich für ein Bild im Hintergrund, Kamera bitte nach oben schwenken.


----------



## Einheimischer (10. März 2006)

Ich weiss ja ganz genau was hier los ist! Ihr findet sonst nix zu meckern. Es gibt keine Spacertürme, der Vorbau ist negativ montiert, die Barends stehen richtig, Antriebsseite ist abgebildet, die Kurbel steht gerade, Bremsleitungen sind gekürzt, die Reifenschrift steht an beiden Rädern gleich und lesbar und sogar die Ventile sind mittig unter der Aufschrift! Das alles verwirrt euch, weil keine eurer Regeln verletzt wurde. Weil ich euch nicht vollends in den Wahnsinn treiben wollte, lies ich euch die Couch. Wenn ihr es jetzt jedoch übertreibt, so schwöre ich euch so war ich der leibhaftige Einheimische bin, nehm ich euch die Couch wieder weg, in dem ich sie schlicht und einfach weg retuschiere, dann gibts kein Hintergrund mehr, kein Muster, kein Lichtschalter, rein gar nichts, einfach nur gähnende Leere vor der ein nahezu perfekt arangiertes Bike steht! Also haltet euch zurück, denn es könnte euch um den Verstand bringen!!! 

Grüße.


----------



## Pevloc (10. März 2006)

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN TUS NICHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Meckern macht mehr Freude als Loben, das lernt man doch in der Schule!


----------



## Jackass1987 (11. März 2006)

Hallo,

hatte ja versprochen auch mein neues XTC zu poste. Eig wollte ich ja warten bis  es mal richtig shcönes Wetter ist und das Bike richtig sauber ist, aber nach dem Einheimischer seins gezeigt hat, sehe ich mich gezwungen auch mein XTC jetzt zu posten 

Ich möchte mich vorher schonmal für den schlechten Hintergrund und den ganzen Dreck an meinem Bike entschuldigen, aber ich trainiere nunmal auch im WInter damit 

Veränderungen zum letzten mal : 

- Sram X.o mit Drehgriffen
Tune Flaschenhalter
blaue Schrauben
Marta SL Scheiben

Hier die Bilder : 
















Bin shcon gespannt wie euch die Schrauben gefallen. 

Mfg Jackass


----------



## scf2008 (11. März 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte euch mal mein Bike für die kommende Saison zeigen, bevor ichs nächste Woche wieder einsaue und Artgerecht einsetze.
> Habs zwar schonmal gezeigt, aber gegenüber 2005 hat sich ja doch einiges getan (SID>Skareb, V-Brake>Disk, LRS...).
> 
> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/6644/Giant2006.jpg
> ...



Das ist wirklich wunderschön. Großes Lob.


----------



## w0LLe (11. März 2006)

1 A mit den blauen Schrauben, passt doch super !!!!

Was wiegt das gute Stück ?


----------



## [email protected]!t (11. März 2006)

realbiker schrieb:
			
		

> so mein aktuelles und das von meinem Bruder ... STEEL ROCKS




sehr schön.. das 29" ist auch meine nächste wahl


----------



## Wave (11. März 2006)

Schickes Giant!! die blauen schräubchen passen echt 1A


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (11. März 2006)

w0LLe schrieb:
			
		

> 1 A mit den blauen Schrauben, passt doch super !!!!
> 
> Was wiegt das gute Stück ?



Es wiegt zwischen 9,7 und 9,8 kg. Genauer kann ich es leider nicht sagen. 

Ich find die blauen Schrauben auch schön. Hatte aber vermutet, dass es hier herbe Kritik gibt. 

Mfg Jackass


----------



## Einheimischer (11. März 2006)

Ich stelle fest, dass Backsteinmuster besser kommt als Couchmuster!  

Ich finde die Schrauben auch sehr geil, zum Rad an sich brauch ich ja nix zu sagen. Sind das Titanschrauben an der Scheibe, wo hast du die gekauft? Ich werde mir evtl. noch die blaue Hope Sattelklemme kaufen, ursprünglich wollte ich noch eine blaue Use Stütze verbauen, aber nachdem ich das mal mit Photoshop simuliert hatte, hab ichs gelassen - ist dann einfach too much Bling Bling, aber so ein bischen kommt immer gut  

Grüße.


----------



## Jackass1987 (11. März 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stelle fest, dass Backsteinmuster besser kommt als Couchmuster!
> 
> Ich finde die Schrauben auch sehr geil, zum Rad an sich brauch ich ja nix zu sagen. Sind das Titanschrauben an der Scheibe, wo hast du die gekauft? Ich werde mir evtl. noch die blaue Hope Sattelklemme kaufen, ursprünglich wollte ich noch eine blaue Use Stütze verbauen, aber nachdem ich das mal mit Photoshop simuliert hatte, hab ichs gelassen - ist dann einfach too much Bling Bling, aber so ein bischen kommt immer gut
> 
> Grüße.



sind alles nur lackierte Stahlschrauben. Ich habe zwar mit den Gedanken gespielt  neue zu kaufen, aber vorher wollt ich lackieren ausprobieren und siehe da war wesentlich günstiger. Sollte man aebr lieber im Sommer machen 

Über die blaue Hope denk ich auch mal nach. So wie ich im Moment über en KCNC Stütze nachdenke. Mal sehen 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Einheimischer (11. März 2006)

Auch 'ne Lösung und vor allem Preiswert  Spart nur leider kein Gewicht, andererseits, bei meinen Bremsen wären Titanschrauben eh Perlen vor die Säue, mal sehen...

Grüße.


----------



## CarbonDealer (11. März 2006)

Bin gerade dabei ein richtig leichtes MTB zu bauen, soll so um die 9kg wiegen vielleicht (hoffentlich) auch weniger!!


----------



## Einheimischer (11. März 2006)

CarbonDealer schrieb:
			
		

> Bin gerade dabei ein richtig leichtes MTB zu bauen, soll so um die 9kg wiegen vielleicht (hoffentlich) auch weniger!!



Ich kenne jemand der hat ein Fahrradgeschäft  Wir wollen Bilder!!!

Grüße.


----------



## CarbonDealer (11. März 2006)

Bilder gibts noch keine, erst in circa 1,5Monaten, wenn ich jetzt die einzelteile hier rein stelle werde ich nie fertig!!


----------



## CarbonDealer (11. März 2006)

Habe mir schon den neuen Sattel von Fahrrad-leichtbau geholt, und und und... stück für stück, bis es ein ganzes bike wird!!!!


----------



## Jackass1987 (11. März 2006)

tja und was wollen wir mit so ner aussage ?

Meld dich nochmal wenn du fertig bist 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcassonne (11. März 2006)

Hier mal mein neues Rewel Titan 18''.  Selbstaufgebaut, mit einem Touch "Retro" und noch jungfräulich, d.h. noch keinen Meter bewegt worden und auch noch nicht ganz fertig. Gewicht derzeit ca. 9.8kg.  LRS (derzeit Mavic 717, DT2.0, XT, 1885g), Innenlager (derzeit FSA, 223g), Schnellspanner (derzeit XT, 130g) und Kette werden im Laufe der Zeit noch ersetzt. Sattelstütze und Gabelschaft werden noch gekürzt. 
Runde 9.1-9.2kg sollten dadurch möglich sein, dann ist es für mich auch leicht genug. Kein absoluter Leichtbau, aber das Rad soll schließlich auch 6000-8000km im Jahr bewegt werden. Nach Ablauf der Garantie der Parts werde ich noch folgende optische Tunings durchführen:
Tauchrohre der Reba titangrau pulvern lassen (gleiche Farbe wie die verbauten Avid Ti Bremsen). Kurbel, Kettenblätter, Sattelrohrschelle und die silbernen Teile des X.0 Schaltwerks titangrau exolieren lassen. An das X.0 kommt dann auch gleich ein echter Carbon Käfig und leichtere Schaltröllchen.
So, nun die Bilder:











Grüße, Carcassonne


----------



## roadrunner_gs (12. März 2006)

Die Reba hat aber nur 40mm Federweg oder warum ist die so kurzhubig?


----------



## Carcassonne (12. März 2006)

Nee, mal probeweise auf 70mm Federweg umgebaut (wegen der Einbauhöhe,
der Rewel Rahmen ist auf 440mm Einbauhöhe ausgelegt). Muß erstmal mit fahren und testen. Gegebenenfalls wird sie wieder auf 80 oder 85mm umgebaut.


----------



## Einheimischer (12. März 2006)

Also ich würde eine SID, oder noch besser eine Pace schöner an dem Rahmen finden, die Reba ist doch arg wuchtig für den feinen Rahmen. Ansonsten ist das Rewel natürlich ein Traum, sollte ich mal im Lotto gewinnen, wäre solch ein Rahmen meine erste Anschaffung  

Grüße.


----------



## Carcassonne (12. März 2006)

Ja, die Kritik mit der Gabel ist berechtigt. Hab' mich auch erschrocken,
wie wuchtig die ist, als ich sie ausgepackt und eingebaut hatte.
Eigentlich wollte ich 'ne White Brothers haben. Aber davon hat man
mir wegen der miserablen Performance abgeraten. Eine SID ist mir
zu lapprig (es reicht, wenn der Rahmen flext). Eine R7 gefällt mir nicht,
eine Pace auch nicht so wirklich. Viel bleibt dann nicht mehr. 
Vielleicht noch eine FRM; über die habe ich aber nichts in Erfahrung bringen können.
Der Rahmen war übrigens nicht sooo teuer. Hab' in als Vorführmodell beim
großen "E" zum halben Preis bekommen.


----------



## toschi (12. März 2006)

Die Biegung der Sattelstreben ist aber schon normal oder täuscht hier das Bild?

Ach so, sonst natürlich ein feines Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorth (12. März 2006)

Sorry aber die Gabel hat so weniger als 70mm.. hab hier auch ne Reba auf 85 mm umgebaut und gerade nachgemessen, wieviel die mit 70 noch rausragen müsste. Das sieht mehr nach 55 mm aus. Oder hast du in der Negativkammer mehr Luft als in der Positivkammer?


----------



## Carcassonne (12. März 2006)

Es sind genau 68mm. In der negativen Luftkammer ist derzeit etwas mehr Druck
als in der positiven. Das ganze ist aber erstmal egal, da ich ja noch nicht gefahren bin und die Gabel überhaupt noch nicht eingestellt ist, nicht mal grob. Ich schraube ja noch dran rum, im Augenblick bin ich erstmal dabei, mit der Lenkgeometrie und Sitzposition (in Abhängigkeit von der Einbauhöhe) zu experimentieren. Vielleicht kommt auch noch 'ne ganz andere Gabel rein...


----------



## OpelAstraXtreme (12. März 2006)

Hier nun mein neues, heute fertiggestelltes, CC-Bike


----------



## Peter88 (12. März 2006)

Hallo,

Foto 5      
Bike  3+

Mfg   
Peter


----------



## junkyjerk (12. März 2006)

hier is meins, ich weiss, fotos sind ********, bessere folgen demnächst in meiner galerie..


----------



## Riding Cat (13. März 2006)

Schick, schick,

sieht deutlich besser aus als die Carbonvariante


----------



## trailblaster (13. März 2006)

Hier mal das XC Bike für meinen kleinen Bruder.
Clickpedale kommen auch noch dran!


----------



## CarbonDealer (13. März 2006)

Sieht wirklich gut aus das Storck!! Fehlt nur noch ein Carbon-Sattel!


----------



## mauntenbeiker (13. März 2006)

@junkyjerk:

schickes bike 

gefällt mir mittlerweile auch besser als der "klobige" bruder aus carbon.

die hellen bremsleitungen und die bomber sind zwar nicht mein ding - aber trotzdem insgesamt gelungen 

ist die sattelneigung so richtig?

...und was wiegt das gute stück?


----------



## horstj (13. März 2006)

OpelAstraXtreme schrieb:
			
		

> Hier nun mein neues, heute fertiggestelltes, CC-Bike


bischen viel züge an dem kleinen, oder ein extremer kurvenfan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (13. März 2006)

@junkyjerk

Geiles Bike, vorallem die Zugverlegung gefällt mir 
Aber bitte besorg dir einen neuen Kettenstrebenschutz


----------



## OpelAstraXtreme (13. März 2006)

horstj schrieb:
			
		

> bischen viel züge an dem kleinen, oder ein extremer kurvenfan



Nein, du hast recht! Auf solche Art Kurven stehe ich sicherlich nicht  . Die Leitungen der Marta werden heute Abend gekürzt, ebenso das Kabel vom Poplock. Und der Spacerturm, wenn ich mir sicher bin, was die richtige Vorbauhöhe ist 

ciao Christian


----------



## junkyjerk (13. März 2006)

ja danke erstmal für die "kritik", das bike wiegt so ca. 10kg, hab ich aber noch nicht genau gewogen...

die stahlflexleitungen bleiben auf jeden fall, die gefallen mir einfach besser als die normalen... 

sattel hab ich extra ein wenig nach vorn hin abgeneigt, damit mir nicht die nüsse einschlafen beim bergauffahren...

der kettenstrebenschutz ist echt müll, weiss ich, der kommt vielleicht ganz weg, denn die sram-schaltwerke haben ja eine ungeheure kettenspannung, vielleicht schlägt die kette garnicht mehr auf die strebe, mal schauen... ausprobiern, ansonsten kommt ein schwarzer aufkleber hin...


----------



## IGGY (13. März 2006)

@junkyjerk
Was wiegt denn der Rahmen?


----------



## junkyjerk (13. März 2006)

der ist glaub ich garnicht mal sooo leicht, ich denke so an die 1,6kilo oder mehr...


----------



## eHarzer (14. März 2006)

nun versuch ich auch mal,
ich glaub hier sieht man es besser
https://fotoalbum.web.de/gast/jamiker-kramer/MTB_Bilder


----------



## Clemens (14. März 2006)

@junkyjerk

Schönes Bike (bis auf den Strebenschutz). Was hat Dein Rebel für eine Rahmengröße?





@Elitespecie

Wie heißt es so schön bei dem Riesenbild: Wie Sie sehen, sehen Sie nichts!!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (14. März 2006)

Für alle "Couchnörgler" hier mein Rad nochmal vor ansprechenderem Hintergrund:






... und nein, die Enten im Hintergrund haben nicht geniest!  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (14. März 2006)

kannst du dein rad nicht mal putzen ? tzz tzz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (14. März 2006)

Oh oh. So nah am Federfieh! Ich sach nur H5N1! Schnell putzen und impfen. Schickes Rad


----------



## roadrunner_gs (14. März 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> ... und nein, die Enten im Hintergrund haben nicht geniest!
> 
> Grüße.



Enten? Ich dachte *das* wären deine Freundinen.


----------



## Einheimischer (15. März 2006)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Enten? Ich dachte *das* wären deine Freundinen.



Die verwechselst du mit meinen Hühnern!  

Grüße.


----------



## linkespurfahrer (15. März 2006)

gleich bekommt ihr was neues...


----------



## junkyjerk (15. März 2006)

rahmengrösse vom rebel ist 16,5"


----------



## linkespurfahrer (15. März 2006)

Ich bitte um Kritik. Wie mein Name schon sagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rkersten (15. März 2006)

Das Giant gefällt mir wieder sehr gut und schicker Hintergrund!!!

@linkespurfahrer ... schauen wir mal ob dir dein neues Setup was bringt und ich nicht rechts an dir vorbeifahre.

P.S. ... muss trailblaster nicht einen ausgeben? er hat schließlich die seite 333 angefangen  - wir sollten das mal ausdiskutieren


----------



## linkespurfahrer (15. März 2006)

*@rkersten*: Rechts überholen ist verboten


----------



## rkersten (15. März 2006)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> *@rkersten*: Rechts überholen ist verboten


 Wenn es links schleppend voran geht darf man auch rechts schneller vorbeifahren ...


----------



## linkespurfahrer (15. März 2006)

*@rkersten:* wenn es schleppend voran geht, fahre ich nicht links, sondern ganz weit rechts, aber das ist nur Theorie...*g*...


Grüßle vom Stefan


----------



## FeierFox (15. März 2006)

Das Bild mit dem FunWorks ist viel zu klein.


----------



## chri5 (15. März 2006)

Ist *NICHT* meins und ich bin nichtmal ein Freund von der Farbe Weiss, aber der hier hat mir suagut gefallen:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=172934


----------



## trailblaster (15. März 2006)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> Das Giant gefällt mir wieder sehr gut und schicker Hintergrund!!!
> 
> @linkespurfahrer ... schauen wir mal ob dir dein neues Setup was bringt und ich nicht rechts an dir vorbeifahre.
> 
> P.S. ... muss trailblaster nicht einen ausgeben? er hat schließlich die seite 333 angefangen  - wir sollten das mal ausdiskutieren



hehe ihr könnt ja bei mir vorbeikommen, dann gibts auch das neue licher weizen. 
wie gefällt euch das rad den eigentlich? es ist halt nichts arg besonderes dran, 
außer dem syntace vorbau und titec lenker, aber 
farblich find ichs klasse, erst recht mit den blauen sks schützern
( nicht auf dem bild )


----------



## linkespurfahrer (15. März 2006)

*@FeierFox:*


> Das Bild mit dem FunWorks ist viel zu klein.



Sorry, ich bin eher weitsichtig...


----------



## linkespurfahrer (15. März 2006)

Das ist jetzt hoffentlich groß genug.


----------



## polo (15. März 2006)

wieso brakebooster?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linkespurfahrer (15. März 2006)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> wieso brakebooster?



Umsonst habe ich ihn nicht angebaut...(nicht nur der Optik wegen)


----------



## polo (15. März 2006)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> wieso brakebooster?


.....


----------



## Clemens (15. März 2006)

trailblaster


> hehe ihr könnt ja bei mir vorbeikommen, dann gibts auch das neue licher weizen.



Leber duck Dich - Weissbier aus Hessen!!! Allein der Gedanke lässt mich schaudern. Naja, schlimmer als Erdinger wirds wohl auch nicht sein.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. März 2006)

Clemens schrieb:
			
		

> trailblaster
> 
> 
> Leber duck Dich - Weissbier aus Hessen!!! Allein der Gedanke lässt mich schaudern. Naja, schlimmer als Erdinger wirds wohl auch nicht sein.



Schlimmer als Kapuziner kanns net sein. Solltet mal Gutmann probieren 
bei dem Fun Works frage ich mich übrigens auch was der Brake Booster soll, der Hinterbau sollte mehr als steif genug sein.


----------



## HILLKILLER (17. März 2006)

Hallo!
Mal wieder was von mir.
Änderungen, nun schwarzer Flaschenhalter und neuer Sattelspanner.
In Kürze, dann neue Sattelstütze.





HK


----------



## Der böse Wolf (17. März 2006)

HILLKILLER schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Mal wieder was von mir.
> Änderungen, nun schwarzer Flaschenhalter und neuer Sattelspanner...



Du hast vergessen die neue linke Schalthebelschraube zu erwähnen


----------



## HILLKILLER (17. März 2006)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast vergessen die neue linke Schalthebelschraube zu erwähnen



Ja so ein Mist, aber warum sollt ich die Titanschraube austauschen? 
Na ja, aber man kann sich irgentwie an allem aufgeilen...mal so am Rande gesagt


----------



## mauntenbeiker (17. März 2006)

...außerdem sieht es so aus, als hättest du extra für`s foto die sattelstütze ein paar zentimeter mehr herausgezogen - wenn`s stimmt fänd ich das extrem 

...falls ich mich irre: sorry (...aber verdammt lange beine hat`s dann schon -gelle...)


----------



## mauntenbeiker (17. März 2006)

...aaah - noch was:

ich steh`ja auch auf schwarz - aber `ne kette ist bitteschön immer fein silber (...oder notfalls auch gold)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedplay (17. März 2006)

Jetzt... mein neues Fortbewegungsmittel. Wer braucht schon Autos...?!


----------



## Speedplay (17. März 2006)

Dann noch einen Dank an alle, die mir auf die Frage nach den Xentis Kappa hier vor zwei Monaten geantwortet haben. Nach der ersten  Testfahrt: Sie sehen nicht nur Hammergeil aus, sie sind auch leicht und super steif! Vielen Dank


----------



## drivingghost (17. März 2006)

Speedplay schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt... mein neues Fortbewegungsmittel. Wer braucht schon Autos...?!



Ist aber ein langer Spacer...


----------



## trailblaster (17. März 2006)

schön schön, nur man sieht fast nichts!!!
die ml sieht man sich normalerweise auch nicht nachts an


----------



## Dædalus (17. März 2006)

Meine Steige im fast-fit-für-den-Sommer-Trimm.
Auch wenn der noch weit weg scheint.. Überzeugt euch selbst


----------



## HILLKILLER (17. März 2006)

mauntenbeiker schrieb:
			
		

> ...außerdem sieht es so aus, als hättest du extra für`s foto die sattelstütze ein paar zentimeter mehr herausgezogen - wenn`s stimmt fänd ich das extrem
> 
> ...falls ich mich irre: sorry (...aber verdammt lange beine hat`s dann schon -gelle...)



Ja ne, die Stütze muss so, ist von hause aus bis max. rausgezogen.
Tja, 195 müssen eben wo untergebracht werden *gg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (17. März 2006)

@HILLKILLER

Das ist net ne V_Drive Mega Exo Kurbel oder?
Haste keine Probleme mit dem Lack der Kurbel?
und was für ne Kette ist das?

greetz Fly


----------



## HILLKILLER (17. März 2006)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> @HILLKILLER
> 
> Das ist net ne V_Drive Mega Exo Kurbel oder?
> Haste keine Probleme mit dem Lack der Kurbel?
> ...



Ja in der Tat, es ist ne V-Drive Kurbel.
Nein mit dem Lack hat ich noch keine Probleme, scheuer da auch nich mitm Fuss oder so, trotz Schuhgröße 49 *g*. Ja Kratzer und ähnliches sind nicht zu sehen, fahre sie seit letzten Sommer, ohne Probleme.

Kette ist ne XT, die auf einen Biker wartet der endlich mal die Neue ranbastelt, wenn der Winter mal endlich vorbei ist. *lol*

HK


----------



## Padolomeus (17. März 2006)

FRAGE!

Wie bekommt ihr eure angehängten Bilder klein genug damit das Anhängen klappt und sie trotzdem noch groß und scharf sind?? 

Ich bekomms einfach net hin! 



Pado


----------



## Milass (18. März 2006)

Antwort erstellen -> Anhänge verwalten -> Bilder auswählen -> übernehmen -> Antworten 



gruss

Michael


----------



## mete (18. März 2006)

1.) Lade die Bilder in Dein Fotoalbum

2.) unter dem Foto findest Du 2 links, einer zum direkten verlinken des Bildes, der darunter als Thumbnail.

3.) Viele Erfolg!


----------



## Milass (18. März 2006)

oder so.....


----------



## GlanDas (18. März 2006)

@HILLKILLER

dann hast du wohl das Freitagsmodell erwischt oder ich einfach nur die Arschkart  
Weil bei mir ist der Lack schon sowas von "angeschlagen" bzw abgerieben obwohl ich nucht groß dran rum reibe.
Außerdem wiegt meine Kurbel (ohne Lagerschalen) 907g  + 150g Lagerschalen macht 1057g Gesamtgewicht  
Zudem knarzt sie noch.


----------



## HILLKILLER (18. März 2006)

@KinG Fly

Oh, dann ist deins echt nen Montagsmodell, sorry für dich...*auf Holz klopft* dass das nich bei mir auchnoch kommt  

HK


----------



## cluso (18. März 2006)

Speedplay schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt... mein neues Fortbewegungsmittel. Wer braucht schon Autos...?!




Eurograb!!!

Viele teuere Teile dran, aber wie ich finde null Austrahlung.

Vom Bild ganz zu schweigen....


----------



## Padolomeus (18. März 2006)

Na ich probiers mal...


Hier mein Rad von der Stange. Ich habe noch Carbon Lenkerhörnchen montiert. DIese sind auch von Oxygen Scorpo. Die Sattelstütze und der Lenker sollen demnächst auch noch in Scorpo getauscht werden. Ich finde, dass passt dann besser als Ritchey. Ich denke, Oxygen Scorbo Anbauteile kommen in etwa Ritchey Pro Anbauteilen gleich. Oder?







Pado


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (19. März 2006)

Hi,

Schonmal mit negativ eingestelltem Vorbau probiert? 

gruss

Michael


----------



## 007ike (19. März 2006)

So nun mal ein aktuelles Foto beim ersten schönen Wetter für dieses Jahr!
Jetzt mit neuem LRS 9,8 kg. Jetzt bin ich ernsthaft am überlegen an der Gabel mit ner SID oder ner Pace RC 39 350 g einzusparen! 
Aber jetzt erst mal im ersten Rennen testen


----------



## BiermannFreund (19. März 2006)

ganz hübsch 
abba die reba würd ich lassen *g*
scheiss auf die 350gr, iss n brötchen weniger vorm rennen


----------



## _stalker_ (19. März 2006)

BiermannFreund schrieb:
			
		

> scheiss auf die 350gr, iss n brötchen weniger vorm rennen



dann müsste er eher eins mehr essen, um mit 350g schwererem bike so schnell den berg rauf zu kommen, wie mit dem gepacten bzw. gesideten bike


----------



## chris29 (19. März 2006)

_stalker_ schrieb:
			
		

> dann müsste er eher eins mehr essen, um mit 350g schwererem bike so schnell den berg rauf zu kommen, wie mit dem gepacten bzw. gesideten bike



Junge Junge, du hast aber auch Ausdrücke  "gepaced" und "gesidet"  
Noch'n Tip um 350 Gramm zu sparen: Kacken und pinkeln gehen.....


----------



## chris29 (19. März 2006)

Achso, schönes Bike, auch (oder erst recht?) mit der Reba!


----------



## Riding Cat (19. März 2006)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> So nun mal ein aktuelles Foto beim ersten schönen Wetter für dieses Jahr!
> Jetzt mit neuem LRS 9,8 kg. Jetzt bin ich ernsthaft am überlegen an der Gabel mit ner SID oder ner Pace RC 39 350 g einzusparen!
> Aber jetzt erst mal im ersten Rennen testen



Echt ein schönes Bike!!!  

Zur Reba:

Willst du schnell sein oder eine leichte Gabel fahren??? 

Lass die Reba drin, bitte!


----------



## felgenbremser (19. März 2006)

@007ike: Echt wunderschönes renntaugliches Bike, einzige (optische) Unstimmigkeit sind die gold eloxierten (Tune? Hope??)-Naben, rote hätten IMHO noch besser zu den Decals der Reba und den Rahmenaufklebern gepasst....

P.S. ist euch mal aufgefallen, daß die meisten Komponenten - wenn die Beschriftung denn in Farbe ist - in rot ist?: Time-Pedale, Syntace P6 und Duraflite, Specialized Lenker, SLR XC, DTSwiss-Naben.....


----------



## rkersten (20. März 2006)

felgenbremser schrieb:
			
		

> @007ike: Echt wunderschönes renntaugliches Bike, einzige (optische) Unstimmigkeit sind die gold eloxierten (Tune? Hope??)-Naben, rote hätten IMHO noch besser zu den Decals der Reba und den Rahmenaufklebern gepasst...



Find ich pers. nicht .. ist ein klasse eyecatcher. Auch von mir gibt es einen  wirklich schickes Bike! 

Nur Leitungen würd ich noch kürzen! Sieht bei mir aber zur Zeit nicht anders aus, aber ich kürz die Leitungen meiner Marta SL erst wenn sie am FRM verbaut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (20. März 2006)

Finde auch, dass die goldenen Tune Naben da sehr gut rein passen!
Und zur Gabel: so sehr ich Pace mag, aber was bringts, ausser die paar Gramm und ein großes Loch im Geldbeutel - bessere Performance - eher nicht.
Ich finde das Bike so wie es jetzt ist fast perfekt, "fast" aber auch nur, weil ich weiss, dass demnächst noch das i Tüpfelchen in Form einer Syntace P6 drannkommt und dann gibts wirklich nix mehr drann zu verbessern.

Grüße.


----------



## _stalker_ (20. März 2006)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> Junge Junge, du hast aber auch Ausdrücke  "gepaced" und "gesidet"



ich mag neologismen (edit: auch wenn ich es mit "d" und "t" grad nicht so hatte)
so und jetzt geh ich aufs klo 

im übrigen habe ich nichts gegen die reba...passt gut zum bike


----------



## speeddisko (20. März 2006)

@007ike: Klasse S-Works... ich habe nix ausszusetzen.


----------



## 007ike (20. März 2006)

Danke , danke! Bin echt erstaunt über die Antworten.
Ihr wisst doch wie das mit Leichtbau ist, man fällt pöltzlich in einen Rausch! Denke aber die Reba bleibt. Was jetzt noch kommt ist die P6 Sattelstütze, die ist erst ab April in dieser Größe liefer bar und dazu der Würger. Züge werden in 2 Wochen gekürzt, wenn ich weiß, dass alles so bleibt.


----------



## Edith L. (20. März 2006)

@007icke
Wenn das tune-schnellspanner sind, dann aber bitte richtig "anlegen".


----------



## leeqwar (20. März 2006)

schön das s-works. aber an ein echtes cc-rad gehört ein rizer-lenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (20. März 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> schön das s-works. aber an ein echtes cc-rad gehört ein rizer-lenker.



Hallo,
Was ist ein rizer-lenker?

Mfg
Peter


----------



## bugmtb (20. März 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> schön das s-works. aber an ein echtes cc-rad gehört ein rizer-lenker.



Du meinst wohl, an einem BMX Rad


----------



## Nihil Baxter (20. März 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> schön das s-works. aber an ein echtes cc-rad gehört ein rizer-lenker.


Absoluter Schwachsinn.


----------



## 1298ep (20. März 2006)

Irgendwie funktioniert das einstellen von Bildern nicht so richtig Hier ist mein Gerät(9,75kg), bereit zur Kritik und anderen Sachen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=108697&stc=1&d=1142878917


----------



## uphillking (20. März 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> schön das s-works. aber an ein echtes cc-rad gehört ein rizer-lenker.



Hä? Wie bist du denn drauf ???

Wenn dies NICHT ironisch gemeint war, dann hilft bei dir bloss noch eines:


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. März 2006)

uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> Hä? Wie bist du denn drauf ???
> 
> Wenn dies NICHT ironisch gemeint war, dann hilft bei dir bloss noch eines:



wahrscheinlich meint XC für ihn nicht "schnell durch rennen kommen" sondern "mit spaß schnell durchs gelände kommen" - und da kommt man schnell auf so sonderbare Ideen wie z.B. das Fahren von stark gekröpften Lenkern mit Überhöhung, die die Kontrolle des Rades maßgeblich verbessern aber halt paar Gramm mehr wiegen. Ich persönlich habs ja auch schon probiert, aber bin auf Anraten meines Rückens schnell vom 56cm Duraflite auf den schönen 630mm RooX mit 25mm Erhöhung zurückgekommen.

meine Interpretation eines XC Rades zum "mit spaß schnell durchs Gelände kommen" unter der Bedingung eines technikfreien 80kg Fahrers bekommt ihr bald zu sehen. Ob ihr das wollt ist dann die nächste Frage.


----------



## Dædalus (20. März 2006)

uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> Hä? Wie bist du denn drauf ???
> 
> Wenn dies NICHT ironisch gemeint war, dann hilft bei dir bloss noch eines:



Was sollte denn das jetzt? Bist du es gewohnt, jedes mal mit dem Hammer eine draufzubekommen, wenn du eine andere als die Mainstreammeinung vertrittst? ..


----------



## GlanDas (20. März 2006)

Sagt mal, wollt ihr schon wieder mit so nem Müll anfangen???


----------



## Der böse Wolf (20. März 2006)

HiDrive schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist mein Gerät(9,75kg), bereit zur Kritik und anderen Sachen



Würdest Du die Leiungen vernünftig kürzen, wäre Dein Bike unter 9kg und Du könntest durch den Wald fahren ohne an jedem Baum hängen zu bleiben. Im Ernst das ist ja schon gefährlich


----------



## Northern lite (20. März 2006)

9,75 Kg glaube ich im Leben nicht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (20. März 2006)

bevor ihr anfangt feuerholz zu sammeln und mich an einen pfahl binden wollt: 
ich durfte gestern zeuge werden, wie einer mit rizer lenker eine vielzahl von spitzenfahrern sowas von versäbelt hat, dass man doch durchaus mal drüber nachdenken darf, was effektiv bzw "richtig" ist und was nicht   
und ja, ich gebe zu, flatbars sehen besser aus. fahre ja selber einen...


----------



## uphillking (20. März 2006)

Dædalus schrieb:
			
		

> Was sollte denn das jetzt? Bist du es gewohnt, jedes mal mit dem Hammer eine draufzubekommen, wenn du eine andere als die Mainstreammeinung vertrittst? ..



Die Aussage des Kollegen war PAUSCHAL für ALLE CC-ler gemeint. 

Da hilft leider nur der Hammer !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





PS: Wolfram Kurschat, ehem. deutscher Meister im MTB-CC, und anerkannter Spitzenfahrer fuhr letzte Saison einen Rizer bei Rennen. Aber deswegen kann man doch nicht behaupten dass sowas alle CC-Bikes brauchen. Und eben genau DAS war die Aussage auf die sich der HAMMER bezieht !


----------



## leeqwar (20. März 2006)

uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> Die Aussage des Kollegen war PAUSCHAL für ALLE CC-ler gemeint.


nein, sondern für alle echten cc-räder. wärst du gestern in deidesheim besser auch mal mitgefahren. ist ja nicht soweit von heidelberg. cc-rennen fahren entspannt nämlich ungemein.


----------



## uphillking (20. März 2006)

Deidesheim?

Na dann war der Typ den du mit dem Rizer gesehen hast genau eben dieser Wolfram Kurschat!

Logsich dass der alle anderen alt aussehen lässt ;-)

Guckst du. Wolfram+Rizer:


----------



## Schafschützer (21. März 2006)

Wieviel Geld bekommt der Herr Kurschat eigentlich, daß er mit dieser Karnervalsbrille duch die Landschaft fährt?

Ontopic: Ich fordere die Einrichtung eines "Arbeitsgeräte-Threats" in dem alle ihr Rad posten können, die es einfach mal zeigen möchten, die Tuningtipps brauchen, die einfach posen wollen und die sich mit aller Gewalt lächerlich machen wollen.

Dieser schöne Threat gleitet leider wieder in Oberflächlichkeit ab.


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## mete (21. März 2006)

Mach' halt einfach einen auf...?


----------



## *adrenalin* (21. März 2006)

HiDrive schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie funktioniert das einstellen von Bildern nicht so richtig Hier ist mein Gerät(9,75kg), bereit zur Kritik und anderen Sachen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=108697&stc=1&d=1142878917



wiegst du ohne pedale, sattel und lenker/vorbau? 

wir haben mal gelernt, daß man ECHTE gewichte postet


----------



## KaschmirKönig (21. März 2006)

ich finde das lasso echt stark - brokeback mountain, damit fängt er bestimmt nordic walker ein


----------



## dre (21. März 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> schön das s-works. aber an ein echtes cc-rad gehört ein rizer-lenker.



Wie bitte ?  Ihr könnt jetzt alle über mich herfallen, aber sieht das nicht etwas sehr schw*L aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Padolomeus (21. März 2006)

Milass schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Schonmal mit negativ eingestelltem Vorbau probiert?
> 
> ...



An meinem Crossrad fahr ich mit nem negativem Vorbau. Würdest du bei meinem M7 den Vorbau auch umdrehen? Würde dann sehr gestreckt sein, die Sitzposition...

Gruß, Pado


----------



## Einheimischer (21. März 2006)

dre schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bitte ?  Ihr könnt jetzt alle über mich herfallen, aber sieht das nicht etwas sehr schw*L aus?



Wenn dem so wäre, würde das bedeuten, dass im Umkehrschluss alle Räder mit Flatbar Heterosexuell wären. Das möchte ich jedoch stark anzweifeln, da ich nach wie vor der Meinung bin, dass Mountainbikes untereinander höchtens auf platonischer Ebene Beziehungen führen. Bei Rennrädern sieht das ganze dann natürlich schon wieder anders aus  

Grüße.


----------



## Stolle (21. März 2006)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Danke , danke! Bin echt erstaunt über die Antworten.
> Ihr wisst doch wie das mit Leichtbau ist, man fällt pöltzlich in einen Rausch! Denke aber die Reba bleibt. Was jetzt noch kommt ist die P6 Sattelstütze, die ist erst ab April in dieser Größe liefer bar und dazu der Würger. Züge werden in 2 Wochen gekürzt, wenn ich weiß, dass alles so bleibt.



Hi Teamkollege,

schönes s-works hast Du Dir da aufgebaut  

Die Syntace P6 Sattelstütze in 30,9 wird vorrausichtlich erst Ende Mai ausgeliefert (Aussage eines Syntace-Mitarbeiters). Statt dem Tune Würger würde ich eine Extralite Sattelklemme verbauen, hab' die auch an meinem s-works, paßt perfekt dazu, und spart noch ein paar Gramm.


----------



## mwulf (21. März 2006)

So, das ist mal mein "Kunstwerk" ... irgendwie is des Ding mit der Zeit n bisschen zur Stadtschlampe degeneriert ... aber ich bin mit dem Giant-HCM-Dingens bis jetzt auch ganz gut voran gekommen, auch wenns keine Rennen waren.

und jetzt wirds warscheinlich total zerriessen ... aber is mir egal, will nur wissen wie schlimm ihr es wirklich findet.


----------



## Toni172 (21. März 2006)

ich frage mich was das Bike in diesem "Fred" zu suchen hat ???????????????

oooohhhhh mmmaaaannnnn !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kunstwerke und nicht Stadtschlampen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## uphillking (21. März 2006)

@mWulf: hast hier nix verloren. Schleich dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (21. März 2006)

mwulf schrieb:
			
		

> und jetzt wirds warscheinlich total zerriessen ... aber is mir egal, will nur wissen wie schlimm ihr es wirklich findet.



hast du grad ne rebellische phase und brauchst das "alle hassen mich und sind gegen mich" gefühl?


----------



## IGGY (21. März 2006)

@mwulf Du bist der Knaller


----------



## KaschmirKönig (21. März 2006)

ich weiss gar nicht was ihr habt, er hat sein bike wenigstens von der schaltungsseite aus fotografiert


----------



## mwulf (21. März 2006)

Sorry, für meinen Beitrag ... bis jetzt habe ich n paar Zig seiten von dem Thread durchgelesen und jedes MTB, das nicht weitestgehend perfekt war wurde einfach nur zerrissen ... deshalb meine Haltung.

Ich mag des Ding und finde es zumindest technisch so gut, das ich damit jedes Gelände fahren würde. Da ich mit dem Ding neben Touren auch im Alltag untergs bin muss ich halt "n paar" optische Macken in Kauf nehmen, wobei ich doch immer noch überlege, was am meisten Sinn macht zu verbessen. Was würdet ihr denn alles verändern mit .... hm ... 200 Euro.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (21. März 2006)

andere kurbel, sportlicherer sattel und flatbar


----------



## Dædalus (21. März 2006)

uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> @mWulf: hast hier nix verloren. Schleich dich.



Was hast denn du für ein Problem? Man muss sich ja fast schon schämen für die Idioten, die hier rumposten...
Auch wenn sein Bike nicht dieselbe CC Rakete scheint wie die Mehrzahl der schon hier geposteten..

Mann, mann, mann


----------



## phiro (21. März 2006)

@Dædalus

Bist du hier der Rächer der Armen oder was?

2 Mal auf einer Seite, dass du dich aufregst wie gemein doch die Posts sind und wie die jeweiligen Poster nur so sein können *blabla*

Das Bike von mWulf ist in meinen Augen nichtmal ein MTB, geschweige denn ein CC-Kunstwerk und hat damit hier absolut nichts verloren.
Ich meine Freerider und absolute Tourenbikes ok, verkraftet man ja noch, aber sowas, das nervt einfach nur.  

Und das er meint, damit jedes Gelände fahren zu können  , sehr geil, will ihn mal sehen wie er ne Abfahrt runterheizt, unten kommt er dann aber auf jedenfall ohne das Riesenbügelschloss an  .

Also aufhören mit dem Gelaber, dass Bike hat nicht im entferntesten mit nem CC-Bike oder gar einer "CC-Rakete" zu tun, das Posten dieser Räder bringt doch nichts außer endlose Diskussionen, nur weil irgendjemand unbedingt meint sein allerletztes Rad hier präsentieren zu müssen um sich wichtig zu machen und sich dann zu freuen das die anderen User nen Hals bekommen.


----------



## Dædalus (22. März 2006)

RÃ¤cher der Armen? Nein.

Ich finds nur ein wenig abartig, wie hier Leute zusammengestaucht werden, deren Bike nicht dem Standard CC-Bike entspricht. 
Zeugt von recht wenig SelbstwertgefÃ¼hl, wie ich meine. Teures Bike - kleiner Penis?
Habt ihr zu wenig zu tun, wenn ihr die Zeit (und den WIllen) habt, euch deswegen so aufzuregen? Scheint so..

Und wenn ich das alte Stadtrad meiner Oma poste - ignorieren und ggf den Post lÃ¶schen.. ein Mod wird sicher hin und wieder hier reinschauen.

...


Und jetzt, um dem blabla ein Ende zu machen, wieder ein Bild.
Und, ja ich weiÃ, dass ein Ã¤hnliches schon auf der letzten Seite steht... Vielleicht fÃ¼hrt uns dieses hier ja wieder zum Thema zurÃ¼ck:

Stevens M8 Race, Jahrgang 2000 
Mittlerweile sind aber nur noch die SattelstÃ¼tze und das Schaltauge Originalteile.

Vor einiger Zeit hat eine X9 die alte XT abgelÃ¶st, die Skareb eine SID. Die Bremsen sind Louise. Die Pr0lllaufrÃ¤der sind ja unschwer zu erkennen  da ist der Freak in mir durchgegangen.
Das nÃ¤chste "Update" wird eine XTR Kurbel sein.

Gebikt wird, bis der Rahmen bricht... 






â¬: Mist, das Bild kommt so verkleinert total komisch rÃ¼ber. Ich seh zu, dass ich ein anderes ausgrabe..


----------



## Der böse Wolf (22. März 2006)

@phiro

Volle Zustimmung  

Das nicht jeder so viel Geld für ein Bike ausgibt ist vollkommen legitim, aber eine offensichtliche Stadtschlampe in ein "CC-Kunstwerke" Fred ist schon ein wenig witzlos. Ich schaue mir diesen Fred an um schöne CC-Bikes zu sehen, möchte ich wulfs Rad sehen, schaue ich aus dem Fenster oder gehe zu BOC. Und dann empört zu sein, weil es nicht als CC-Bike durchgeht, geht's noch?  

Bezüglich Diskussionen wie Flatbar, Rizerbar, gebe ich allerdings recht. Was jetzt für ein Lenker an nem CC Rad sein muß, halte ich für ziemlich egal. 

So, und jetzt weitermachen, das Stevens war doch schonmal wieder ein guter Ansatz  

Grüße

Der böse Wolf


----------



## dre (22. März 2006)

...werden die "teuren" (...wo fängt das eigentlich an?) Bikes eigentlich von den Krankenkassen teilfinaziert? Ist ja für den einen oder anderen Biker sicherlich eine Art Prothese.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Owl Hollow (22. März 2006)

Hier mal wieder was in Titan:


----------



## Der böse Wolf (22. März 2006)

dre schrieb:
			
		

> ...werden die "teuren" (...wo fängt das eigentlich an?)



Du solltest ein Foto von Deinem Gravity direkt hinter Deine Frage posten  Es hätte auf jeden Fall eine Erwähnung verdient.

Teuer fängt bei jedem nicht Mountainbiker bei mehr als 200,- für das Bike an. Sattelstützen für mehr als 100,- führen zeitweilig zu Atemnot und Herzrythmusstörungen bei dem nicht bikenden Gesprächspartner


----------



## Gnemi (22. März 2006)

Hier mal meine CC Feile:
Principia MSL, Marzocchi Marathon SL, Mavic Crossmax, XT, Larsen TT (bester Reifen ever !!!!)






[/IMG]


----------



## dre (22. März 2006)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:
			
		

> Du solltest ein Foto von Deinem Gravity direkt hinter Deine Frage posten  Es hätte auf jeden Fall eine Erwähnung verdient.
> 
> Teuer fängt bei jedem nicht Mountainbiker bei mehr als 200,- für das Bike an. Sattelstützen für mehr als 100,- führen zeitweilig zu Atemnot und Herzrythmusstörungen bei dem nicht bikenden Gesprächspartner


----------



## dre (22. März 2006)

Gnemi schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal meine CC Feile:
> Principia MSL, Marzocchi Marathon SL, Mavic Crossmax, XT, Larsen TT (bester Reifen ever !!!!)




Wie empfindest du die Steifigkeit deines Rahmens?


----------



## trailblaster (22. März 2006)

@ mwulf: es ist nie schlecht so ein rad zu haben, 
aber in diesem thread einfach fehl am platze
@owl hollow: das bike ist klasse das bild wirklich nicht
@ gnemi: die silbernen teile passen nicht so
ein weißer sattel mit schwarzer stütze würde
das bike nochmals deutlich aufwerten
ansonsten sehr schön!


----------



## Gnemi (22. März 2006)

@ dre: Mit der Steifigkeit bin ich super zufrieden !! Die Gabel könnt steifer sein................


----------



## mikeonbike (22. März 2006)

soodaalee... nachdem meine bikes komischerweise nie irgendwelche beachtung finden, zeige ich euch mal ein neu aufgebautes bike (natürlich ein giant...  ) kurz vor der fertigstellung - gabelschaft muss noch gekürzt werden, pedale fehlen auch noch...










gruss mike


----------



## trailblaster (22. März 2006)

jo der rahmen ist optisch zwar etwas komisch, aber es ist mal was anderes...
die bauteile sind über jeden zweifel erhaben. sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gnemi (22. März 2006)

trailblaster schrieb:
			
		

> jo der rahmen ist optisch zwar etwas komisch, aber es ist mal was anderes...


.... damit hätten wir die kritik für heute auch.... . die Geometrie sieht gut aus, also nach schnellerer Gangart! Außerdem muss der Bock laufen-im Rennen bringts dir nix wenn du n tolles Rad hast.


----------



## speeddisko (22. März 2006)

@mikeonbike: Geiles Teil... derade der Rahmenfarbe wegen...


----------



## Gnemi (22. März 2006)

was ist das für ne Rahmengröße? 14 Zoll? 16 Zoll ?


----------



## mikeonbike (22. März 2006)

Gnemi schrieb:
			
		

> was ist das für ne Rahmengröße? 14 Zoll? 16 Zoll ?



das ist 17" - die farbe mocca (2005) kommt in natura schon ziemlich gierig. komischerweise wirkt das auf den photos nicht so richtig... die 2004'er version in blau ist zwar auch schön, aber irgendwie...


----------



## Der böse Wolf (22. März 2006)

mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> soodaalee... nachdem meine bikes komischerweise nie irgendwelche beachtung finden...



Du solltest kein Rad in Büchertarn vor einem Bücherregal fotografieren, dann sehen wir es ja auch gar nicht.

Aber sieht wirklich sehr nett aus, obwohl ich gar kein Giant Fan bin. Ich mag die Lackierung.


----------



## mete (22. März 2006)

Das Giant sieht irgendwie, naja, "kompakt" aus.
Wir hatten ja schon lange kein Crack'n'fail mehr:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeierFox (22. März 2006)

Kann man damit auch schnell fahren ? Musst ja hinten nen 3Zähne Blatt drauf haben ...


----------



## mete (22. März 2006)

FeierFox schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man damit auch schnell fahren ? Musst ja hinten nen 3Zähne Blatt drauf haben ...



KLar, 3 Zähne, macht dann ne 10,7 als Übersetzung


----------



## trailblaster (22. März 2006)

Gnemi schrieb:
			
		

> .... damit hätten wir die kritik für heute auch.... . die Geometrie sieht gut aus, also nach schnellerer Gangart! Außerdem muss der Bock laufen-im Rennen bringts dir nix wenn du n tolles Rad hast.



Wo liegt das Problem? Es ist halt was besonderes und damit nicht 
massengeschmackstauglich. Ich finds einfach komisch, also nicht gut
und auch nicht wirklich schlecht.


----------



## Schafschützer (22. März 2006)

Ich finde die Farbe von Mike's Giant sehr praktisch. Da muß man nicht so oft putzen. Ne, tolles Rad. 


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## pesawa (22. März 2006)

So hier meine CC-Karre. Leider nur in Handyfotoqualität.


----------



## pesawa (22. März 2006)

Und Nummer 2, derzeit mit Slicks. Leider auch nur als Handyfoto.


----------



## hasenheide (22. März 2006)

mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> ...zeige ich euch mal ein neu aufgebautes bike (natürlich ein giant...  ) kurz vor der fertigstellung - gabelschaft muss noch gekürzt werden, pedale fehlen auch noch...
> 
> gruss mike



Geile Farbe!
 

Und ich freu mich immer wieder, Räder von kleinen Menschen zu sehen, dann fühl ich mich nicht so allein.


----------



## chri5 (22. März 2006)

pesawa schrieb:
			
		

> So hier meine CC-Karre. Leider nur in Handyfotoqualität.



Geil! Klein rules!

--------------------------------------

@Dædalus:
Was ist denn das fuer ein Helm, der sieht scharf aus! ...das Bike natuerlich auch....


----------



## realbiker (22. März 2006)

mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> das ist 17" - die farbe mocca (2005) kommt in natura schon ziemlich gierig. komischerweise wirkt das auf den photos nicht so richtig... die 2004'er version in blau ist zwar auch schön, aber irgendwie...



Sehr schön gefällt mir wirklich gut ...


----------



## murd0c (22. März 2006)

Au ja
das Klein ist auch ganz nach meinem Geschmack !!


geiles Gerät !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pevloc (22. März 2006)

Ja, das klein ist echt geil!

Das will ich unbedingt mal in vernünftiger Qualität sehen!


----------



## mikeonbike (23. März 2006)

hasenheide schrieb:
			
		

> Geile Farbe!
> 
> 
> Und ich freu mich immer wieder, Räder von kleinen Menschen zu sehen, dann fühl ich mich nicht so allein.



ich bin 1,68 m *gross*... 

die giants in s passen mit 120'er vorbau und gerader sattelstütze wie angegossen. die alurahmen sind bestens verarbeitet und wiegen ohne insert und sattelklemme um die 1500 gr.. damit lassen sich ohne grössere probleme räder zwischen 9 und 10 kg realisieren...

gruss mike


----------



## Schluckspecht (23. März 2006)

hasenheide schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich freu mich immer wieder, Räder von kleinen Menschen zu sehen, dann fühl ich mich nicht so allein.



na dann will ich auch mal......
1. klein
2. cross-country (für mich)
3. werd´ ich jetzt bestimmt beschimpft


----------



## dre (23. März 2006)

...so, hatte meine Kiste hier auch schon mal gezeigt. Hab jetzt noch ein bischer gebastelt = Endstand, so bleibt es!


----------



## Der böse Wolf (23. März 2006)

dre schrieb:
			
		

> ...Endstand, so bleibt es!



Das habe ich in verbindung mit Mountainbikes noch nie gehört!!!


----------



## dre (23. März 2006)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:
			
		

> Das habe ich in verbindung mit Mountainbikes noch nie gehört!!!



... hast ja Recht, klingt komisch  . Jetzt wird aber ein Fully aufbegaut. Ganz ohne Rumschrauben gehts natürlich nicht.


----------



## Gorth (23. März 2006)

Da wir hier grad so schön dabei sind, braune Giants zu posten 

Ne neue Stütze ist dran, SRAMs XO Gripshift auch, den Gabelschaft gekürzt, die Gabel auf 85 mm gesenkt und "Sommerreifen" drauf. Eigentlich kein Grund, das Teil nochmal zu posten aber die Bilder sind so schön 

Ich warte noch auf die Eggbeater und das Cockpit wird beizeiten auch noch gegen was schöneres getauscht, ich weiss nur noch nicht genau welchen Vorbau ich nehmen soll.


----------



## rkersten (24. März 2006)

Bei den milden Temperaturen ging es heute mal wieder raus, meine neue Digicam musst ich auch gleich mal einweihen. Neue Parts: Ergon Terry MR1

So hier nun wieder ein paar aktuelle Bilder:












Feedback wie immer erwünscht.


----------



## Einheimischer (24. März 2006)

Typisch Casio (EX-S600), Rotstich ohne Ende  
Aber schickes Bike  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri5 (24. März 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Typisch Casio (EX-S600), Rotstich ohne Ende
> Aber schickes Bike
> 
> Grüße.



Jo, schickes Bike und ich konnte nicht wiederstehen......


----------



## mikeonbike (24. März 2006)

Gorth schrieb:
			
		

> Da wir hier grad so schön dabei sind, braune Giants zu posten



braun is beautiful...


----------



## Hupert (24. März 2006)

mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> braun is beautiful...



Das war doch hoffentlich kein politisches Statement?


----------



## polo (24. März 2006)

zum simplon: spacerturm ist eine katastrophe, sattelneigung sieht komisch aus
zum giant: edle arbeitsmaschine!
zum quantec: schön, wobei man über das blau streiten könnte... wenn, dann bitte auch die ventilkappen. was m.e. gar nicht geht, ist das cockpit


----------



## mikeonbike (24. März 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> Das war doch hoffentlich kein politisches Statement?



hier war von braunen giants die rede und nicht von braunem gedankengut...


----------



## dubbel (24. März 2006)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> zum simplon: spacerturm ist eine katastrophe, sattelneigung sieht komisch aus


sieht beides aus nach: fehlkauf, weil komme mit der cc-position nicht zurecht. 




			
				polo schrieb:
			
		

> zum quantec: schön, wobei man über das blau streiten könnte... wenn, dann bitte auch die ventilkappen. was m.e. gar nicht geht, ist das cockpit


das isolerband an der sattelstütze ist redundant, ein tacho langt, schwarzer flaschenhalter wär gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (24. März 2006)

Isolerband ist redundant.....
"der Überschuss der in den verwendeten Zeichen enthaltenen Informationsmenge"

Oder überflüssig...


Oh mann ich mus Pippi.....


----------



## trailblaster (24. März 2006)

an welchem totempfahl lehnt den das quantec?  
die blauen teile passen nicht so, ansonsten ok


----------



## murd0c (24. März 2006)

Dann will ich auch nochmal
paar kleinigkeiten haben sich bestimmt geändert


Mal eine CC-Racer Version für arme Studenten ^^


----------



## trailblaster (24. März 2006)

auf dem bild kann man leider nicht so viel erkennen, um 
ein großartiges Lob oder eine vernichtende Kritik auf dich 
herniederregnen zu lassen, d.h. nachbessern!


----------



## Beach90 (24. März 2006)

hallo , 
ich darf mein neues schüler und fusion team bike vorstellen :




kommen auf jeden fall noch eggbeater dran , ansonsten bin ich restlos glücklich , bitte aber trotzdem um kritik.
gruß max


----------



## GlanDas (24. März 2006)

meiner meinung zählt x.0 nichtmehr zum studentenbike...


----------



## _stalker_ (24. März 2006)

schaut ganz nett aus...aber auch gar nicht mal so leicht
hast du da ne angabe für mich?


----------



## Beach90 (24. März 2006)

also leicht is realtiv , ich habbet nicht gewogen aber mit 10,5 lieg ich glaube ich nicht weit daneben. werde es eventuell am wochenende mal wiegen.
Die Bremsen sind übrigends Marta´s , für die ,die es nicht am foto erkennen.

... das hier ist kein studentenbike sondern ein schülerbike (10 kl.) und da gehört gefälligst x.0 dran


----------



## madmax87 (25. März 2006)

Also funktionell ist das Fusion sicherlich  , aber ich find die Optik nicht so gelungen, weil die weiß-roten Aufkleber auf den Felgen nicht zum Rest passen und außerdem find ich, dass ne silberne Kurbel und ne Gabel in einem helleren Farbton wesentlich besser aussehen würden. Dann wär die ganze Geschichte nicht so finster.


----------



## bugmtb (25. März 2006)

Er schreibt das es ein "Team Bike" ist, und ein "Team bike" fährt man so, wie man es bekommt......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (25. März 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> ...bitte aber trotzdem um kritik.



ok, wenn sein muss : Ich finde das Rahmendesign ziemlich lustlos - und ich würde auf jeden fall noch die riesen Aufkleber von den Sun Felgen runtermachen.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Someone84 (25. März 2006)

Also wenn wir schon bei Studentenbikes sind, dann trau ich mich auch mal...
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/thumbs/mein_radl.jpg
100% build with Schnäppchen


----------



## Someone84 (25. März 2006)

hmm  is irgendwie nix geworden (foren-neuling)


----------



## GlanDas (25. März 2006)

Hey, das Teil gefällt mir, 
perfekt stimmig aufgebaut und guter kompromiss aus haltbarkeit und leichtigkeit.
Wie viel hats insgesamt gekostet und wie viel wiegts?


----------



## 007ike (25. März 2006)

Finde das Centurion auch schön. Sieht irgentwie unkompliziert aus, einfach losfahren und Spaß haben! Wirklich schön!


----------



## Someone84 (25. März 2006)

Thx fÃ¼r die RÃ¼ckmeldungen
Naja theoretisch mÃ¼sste es gerade so an der 10kg-Schwelle sein, paraktisch doch eher 10,5(muss irgendwann doch mal wiegen)
Schwer zu sagen, was es insgesamt gekostet hat, da ich ziemlich viel Teile schon getauscht oder zum Freundschaftspreis gekriegt habe (HÃ¼gi-LRS).
Warsch. irgendwo zw. 1500 2000â¬
..mÃ¶cht ich aber lieber gar nimmer wissen ;-)


----------



## Hupert (25. März 2006)

Someone84 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm  is irgendwie nix geworden (foren-neuling)




Schicker Flaschenhalter... mein ich ernst!


----------



## Padolomeus (25. März 2006)

Zum Simplon voon dre:

Wie schaltest du mit deinen DC-Hebeln, wenn die so steil nach unten zeigen, oder hängst du etwa über dem Lenker beim fahren.

Pado


----------



## Deleted61137 (25. März 2006)

> Zum Simplon voon dre:
> 
> Wie schaltest du mit deinen DC-Hebeln, wenn die so steil nach unten zeigen, oder hängst du etwa über dem Lenker beim fahren.




....oder sitz er vielleicht auf dem Lenker ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (25. März 2006)

"]

[/URL]


----------



## trailblaster (25. März 2006)

also die vorbaustellung ist optisch ja mal nix
ansonsten ist so ein blankes gt immer fät


----------



## Deleted61137 (25. März 2006)

> also die vorbaustellung ist optisch ja mal nix
> ansonsten ist so ein blankes gt immer fät




...also wenn's nur am Vorbau liegt kann ich nur sagen das ein BONTRAGER Carbon Vorbau mit 80mm Länge und 12° Steigung auf seinen einbau wartet !


----------



## Don Trailo (26. März 2006)

pesawa schrieb:
			
		

> Und Nummer 2, derzeit mit Slicks. Leider auch nur als Handyfoto.




feiner rahmen  
doch der vorbau und sattelstütze 3d viollet passt hier defenitiv nicht....
die pacegabel gefällt mir sehr, doch nicht an dieser bergziege....
zu schade für die strasse
ab ins gelände damit


----------



## Krischan (26. März 2006)

@ GT-Musa:
Warum nur diese Gabel? 
Indy C? 
Außerdem sieht der Rahmen aus, als wenn er zu groß wäre.

Und die Pedale sind ja auch reichlich oldschool...


----------



## Deleted61137 (26. März 2006)

> @ GT-Musa:
> Warum nur diese Gabel?
> Indy C?
> Außerdem sieht der Rahmen aus, als wenn er zu groß wäre.
> ...





Gabel ist ne Indy XC. Bald kommt aber die SID WorldCup Carbon ran !
Pedale sind gewohnheitssache.Ich komm damit gut klar und schnell raus.
Rahmen ist mit 19" nicht der kleinste das stimmt schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CSB (26. März 2006)

@Someone84:

Schickes Centurion. Wirkt nicht überladen. Obwohl keine superedlen Parts verbaut sind gefällt es mir sehr gut.Einziger Kritikpunkt: Die DC Schei...äh Schalthebel.

@Gt-Musa:

Es leben die 90er!!! Ich hätte nicht gedacht in diesem Thread mal ne Indy zu sehen. Ist ja sogar ne "long travel" Version. Zu der Zeit bedeutete long travel ca. 80mm Federweg (glaub' ich).
Das ganze noch garniert mit Smoke/Dart und Hackenpedalen......fast wie eine Zeitreise


----------



## Col. Kurtz (26. März 2006)

ha, da kann ich auch meinen senf dazugeben! 




bild ist nicht aktuell und das bike ist in einem zustand um damit möglichst optimal auf dem hinterrad zu fahren.
anno dazumal hatte ich da shimano-klickies, gigantische profile-hörnchen und den conti explorer pro mit 3,8bar dran.
die xt-v-brakes sind -wie die judy xc- tuningmaßnahme und funktionieren mit den canti-bremsgriffen wahrlich apokalyptisch!

..irgendwann werd ich das ding wieder richtig flott machen..


----------



## Northern lite (26. März 2006)

hey hier ist der Kunstwerke-Threat und nict bei Classic-Bikes

....wobei das eine das andere nicht unbedingt aussschließen muß


----------



## M!ke (26. März 2006)

Hallo, das hier ist mein naja Kunstwerk ist etwas übertrieben, nennen wir es Spassapparat, denn den hab ich damit mächtig.








Ist soweit "serienmässig" bis auf die Reifen und die Carbonbremshebel der Marta SL (als optische Tuningmassnahme).

Mir gefällts


----------



## Knax (26. März 2006)

...hier das März-update meines CC-renners:
tune mig /mag, dt swiss xr4.1 ceramic, revo...  
[es fehlen nur noch die passenden beläge und anständige tune schnellspanner]





am 1. oktober wird es dann kein "schüler-bike" mehr sein   bin dann student  

mfg
Knax


----------



## _stalker_ (26. März 2006)

da ja gemeckert wurde, das erste bild sei zu dunkel - hier ein aktuelles





zweite bremse kommt noch  - pace rc31 evtl. ebenfalls...ahja und ein 30er oder 29er statt dem 32er blatt..das ist mir bei touren über 2h momentan am berg doch noch zu groß 

na dann mal viel spass beim kommentieren


----------



## Einheimischer (26. März 2006)

Was ist das grüne? Egal was es ist, mach es ab! Ansonsten schönes, schwarzes, schnelles Bike!

Grüße.


----------



## _stalker_ (26. März 2006)

grün bleibt definitiv dran
ganz schwarz hat jeder und war mir mittlerweile zu langweilig...
ausserdem deuten die streifen für den kenner an, um welchen rahmen es sich handelt


----------



## Deleted61137 (26. März 2006)

Also grün soll ja was positives sein aber doch nicht in streifen auf den rahmen geklebt !


----------



## Einheimischer (26. März 2006)

Ich sehe auch so, dass es ein Nox Eclipse SLT ist. Was nun die "Ralleystreifen" mit Nox zu tun haben, bleibt mir allerdings ein Rätsel. Btw. ich hätte die Original Decals dranngelasen, wenn dir die Herkunft deines Rahmens so wichtig ist.
Ich bleibe dabei, die Dinger verschandeln das ganze Rad.

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (26. März 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Was nun die "Ralleystreifen" mit Nox zu tun haben, bleibt mir allerdings ein Rätsel.



da sitzen die ekeligen gelben streifen bei den original decals (immer noch)



			
				Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Btw. ich hätte die Original Decals dranngelasen, wenn dir die Herkunft deines Rahmens so wichtig ist.



herkunftsland ist taiwan, auslieferung erfolgte 2 monate zu spät und der rahmen hat mehr als 100g übergewicht...muss ich dazu, wie wichtig mir die herkunft ist, noch was sagen? 



			
				Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bleibe dabei, die Dinger verschandeln das ganze Rad.



in deinen/euren augen...wollen wir jetzt hier ernsthaft über geschmack streiten?

hätte echt nicht gedacht, dass man sich an so einer _funktional gesehen absolut unwichtigen_ kleinigkeit derart stoßen kann 

aber stimmt...spacer weg und vorbau umdrehen geht bei mir natürlich nicht mehr...dann halt das bisschen dc-fix folie kritisieren 

gruß


----------



## AngryApe (26. März 2006)

find das grün cool (okay in verstylterer form wie z.b. flammen wärs vielleicht noch ansprechender) aber es ist 1000x besser als nur schwarz, weil das imo einfach zu viele schwarzen bikes gibt


----------



## Deleted61137 (26. März 2006)

> in deinen/euren augen...wollen wir jetzt hier ernsthaft über geschmack streiten?




...Nein ! streiten wollen wir (also ich auf jeden fall) nicht aber dir unsere meinung dazu sagen !


----------



## Einheimischer (26. März 2006)

Schliese mich da GT-Musa an, ich will nicht streiten, aber  wenn du dir die Kritik an den ach so unfunktionellen grünen Klebstreifen so zu Herzen nimmst, bist du mit deinem Bike evtl. doch im falschen Thread gelandet.
Ich sehe die Sache so: du hast dir den Rahmen gekauft, in der Hoffnung er wiegt XXXX Gramm, nun wiegt er halt 100 Gramm mehr, dass fuchst dich so sehr, dass du die Decals überklebst, weil du einen Brass auf Nox hast. Nun hab ich mich auch noch erdreistet die Überklebung aus optischen Gründen in Frage zu stellen  Glaub mir du wirst mit dem Rahmen auf Dauer nicht glücklich, soviel wie du auf ihn schimpfst! Vertick ihn auf Ebay oder schick ihn mir, denn mir gefällt er (im Original) sehr gut  

Grüße, Einheimischer (Hobbypsychologe)


----------



## _stalker_ (26. März 2006)

ich mag das gelb nicht...dachte erst, es würde zum gold (pedale, umwerfer) passen, aber im gegenteil - es hat sich (imho) total gebissen

einen brass auf nox habe ich nicht mehr wirklich - die fahreigenschaften des rahmens haben enorm versöhnenden effekt 

ahja und danke für den zuspruch AngryApe 

mir ist es tendentiell egal, was ihr von der optik meines bikes haltet...ich  das grün so oder so (nicht nur am bike)


----------



## chri5 (26. März 2006)

^
Geiles Geschoss! Gefaellt mir sehr gut!

Welches Fabrikat ist denn der Sattel?

EDIT: Ich find das gruen uebrigens auch cool, setzt nen Akzent zum schwarz.


----------



## _stalker_ (26. März 2006)

chri5 schrieb:
			
		

> Geiles Geschoss! Gefaellt mir sehr gut!
> Welches Fabrikat ist denn der Sattel?



Danke!
Das ist ein stinknormaler Selle Italia SLR TT - das Leder und das Polster habe ich entfernt und den Dremel angesetzt, sowie ein wenig lack fürs finish aufgetragen -> macht 117g statt 145g


----------



## damonsta (26. März 2006)

chri5 schrieb:
			
		

> ^
> Geiles Geschoss! Gefaellt mir sehr gut!
> 
> Welches Fabrikat ist denn der Sattel?
> ...



ich sage es ist ein skalpierter slr!

verdammt-zu spät ;-)


----------



## rkersten (27. März 2006)

@stalker ... das grün ist zwar gewöhnungsbedürftig aber an meinem Blau wurde auch rumgenörgelt - und es bleibt auch dran ... genauso wie der silberne Getränkehalter ... schonmal was von Kontrasten gehört? Ein Rad in komplett schwarz sieht einfach nur bescheiden aus!

und was die EX-600 angeht .. die hat keinen rotstich sondern im Hintergrund ist Sonnenuntergang ... der ist eigentlich immer Rot ... oder irr ich mich da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (27. März 2006)

Vieleicht war meine Kritik doch ein wenig heftig, ich sollte nach einem CC-Rennen einfach nicht posten, bin da immmer noch etwas agro, sorry  
Zur Casio: ist mir nur aufgefallen, hab mir selbst mal den Vogänger gekauft und die hatte auch Rot stark überzeichnet, hab sie aus diesem Grund wieder zurückgegeben. Aber auch hier gilt, dir muss es gefallen!

Grüße.


----------



## rkersten (27. März 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Casio: ist mir nur aufgefallen, hab mir selbst mal den Vogänger gekauft und die hatte auch Rot stark überzeichnet, hab sie aus diesem Grund wieder zurückgegeben. Aber auch hier gilt, dir muss es gefallen!
> 
> Grüße.



Also ich bin mit der Casio sehr zufrieden, und die Farben entsprachen eigentlich sehr gut der Realität. Ich weis nicht ob dein Vorgänger schon die Bestshotfunktion hatte. Ich hab da einfach das Profil für Sonnenuntergänge eingestellt und abgedrückt . Selbst ein Rotstick könnte man mit einem manuellen Bestshotprofil vermeiden. Also ich bin echt begeistert was in so eine kleine Kamera heutzutage reinpasst. Wenn ich jetzt noch günstig an das Unterwassergehäuse rankommen sollte, bastel ich mir da ne Lenkerhalterung ran und Filme meine Hausrunden ... immerhin mit einer 1GB SD Karte ist eine gute halbe Stunde drin.

Ich wollt eben mal noch Bilder vom Sonnenuntergang ins Album hochladen, hab ich da richtig gesehen das man jetzt nur begrenzten Speicherplatz zur Verfügung hat?


----------



## race-jo (27. März 2006)

so dann will ich auch mal



is ein serienbike...für einen selbstaufbau reicht das geld nicht  
kommt noch eine andere sattelstütze dran und ein neuer flaschenhalter muss auch noch unbedingt dran.


----------



## FeierFox (27. März 2006)

Ist das das 06er Modell ? Dachte das gäbe es nur mit Disc ...

p.s. Extremst geil das Bike.


----------



## race-jo (27. März 2006)

meine meinung  

das is das 06' gibts also auch mit v-brake.


----------



## fab1o (27. März 2006)

mein neues ross:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubeflizer (27. März 2006)

richtig schönes bike
oder besser gesagt richtig geiles Bike

wie leicht ist es denn (unter 10??)

MfG
und viel spass beim Biken

Cubeflizer


----------



## trailblaster (27. März 2006)

das bergamont sieht klasse aus. zu mehr muss das geld eigentlich auch
nicht reichen oder? das storck ist technisch top, wäre mir aber optisch zu gewöhnlich.


----------



## Deleted61137 (27. März 2006)

@fab10



....schönes bike!


----------



## skyline (28. März 2006)

Nach langer Abstinenz mal wieder was von mir. Mal schaun wies ankommt bei euch:





(Ganz fest drücken für GROß)

cheers, nils


----------



## AngryApe (28. März 2006)

gefällt mir seeeeeehr gut
die farbe...


----------



## Hells Pedals (28. März 2006)

das leuchtet doch im dunkeln!


----------



## Schafschützer (28. März 2006)

Dafür findet man sein Rad am Bahnhof sofort.


Neee, schönes Rad, daß nach vielen Kilometern aussieht.


MfG

Scahfschützer


----------



## trailblaster (28. März 2006)

die lackierung gefällt mir sehr gut! echt top!
bei dem bike sollte auch alles andere im hintergrund stehen
ich beziehe mich jetzt auf die parts


----------



## fab1o (28. März 2006)

@Cubeflizer und GT Musa

danke fürs Kompliment!

das Bike wiegt so wies dort steht 9.9kg, die 100mm Gabel wiegt mehr als erwartet(wieviel weiss ich nicht) und drückt somit aufs Gewicht


----------



## _stalker_ (29. März 2006)

@ skyline

sehr schickes, extrem funktional anmutendes bike - die farbe ist sowieso geil

ahja ausserdem: your signature made my day


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metulsky (29. März 2006)

Hallo !

hier mal mein leicht modifiziertes cc rad. der spacerturm kommt dieses jahr   wieder weg - genau wie die adapterplatten auf den pedalen (rad wir auch noch als ziehpferd fuer meinen kinderanhaenger misbraucht).





ich freu mich auf den verriss ... 

gruesse

sven


----------



## Hupert (29. März 2006)

also ich finds schick... liegt vielleicht daran, das ich mir auch gerade nen rot schwarzes aufbaue. Welche Rahmengröße is´n das?


----------



## metulsky (29. März 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> also ich finds schick... liegt vielleicht daran, das ich mir auch gerade nen rot schwarzes aufbaue. Welche Rahmengröße is´n das?



hi !

ist ein 52cm rahmen (fast schon historisch aus dem jahre 98  )

gruesse

sven


----------



## trailblaster (29. März 2006)

also optisch gefällt mir das bike, der aufbau ist halt zum teil sehr basic 
aber egal...


----------



## metulsky (30. März 2006)

trailblaster schrieb:
			
		

> ...der aufbau ist halt zum teil sehr basic
> aber egal...



stimmt schon, aber dafuer sehr robust und trotzdem einigermassen leicht (ca 10kg) - tuningpotential besteht aber unbestritten...

sven


----------



## skyline (30. März 2006)

trailblaster schrieb:
			
		

> bei dem bike sollte auch alles andere im hintergrund stehen
> ich beziehe mich jetzt auf die parts



Bin vielleichtn bisschen verpeilt im Moment, aber was meinste damit? Teileliste posten?

cheers, nils


----------



## GlanDas (30. März 2006)

skyline schrieb:
			
		

> Bin vielleichtn bisschen verpeilt im Moment, aber was meinste damit? Teileliste posten?
> 
> cheers, nils



Er meinte das das "herzstück" des Rades definitiv der Rahmen und die Gabel ist und nicht die Parts


----------



## trailblaster (30. März 2006)

richtig! 
so sollte es auch sein bei einem so auffälligen rahmen 
braucht man keine experimente mit auffälligen parts


----------



## kimpel (30. März 2006)

skyline schrieb:
			
		

> Nach langer Abstinenz mal wieder was von mir. Mal schaun wies ankommt bei euch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also eogentlich hege ich ja eine antipatie gegen cannondals, aber diese einfach geilen, grünen rahmen, gehören einfach zu dem schönsten auf dem markt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyline (30. März 2006)

Ah, danke, okay.

cheers, nils

PS: Jannis, was macht die neue Kurbel?


----------



## GlanDas (30. März 2006)

skyline schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Jannis, was macht die neue Kurbel?



Wird jetzt ne Caramba Double Barrel in schwarz, welche ich aber poliere.
Gewichtlich liegt die bei 680g und mit einem Race Face Chromly 4-Kant Lager kombiniert denk ich, nicht schlechte Kombi.
Irgendwie steh ich auf rare Teile 

_Achja, weis jemand was ich für Innenlagermaße habe/brauche bei einem Cannondale Rahmen und 4 Kant Kurbel?_


----------



## trailblaster (30. März 2006)

korrekt die caramba wollte ich auch immer haben 
ich will auf jeden fall bilder sehen!!!


----------



## skyline (31. März 2006)

Imho 68'er Gehäusebreite, Wellenlänge abhängig von der Kurbel. Da es aber ne ältere ist würde ich ein 113'er Lager mal ausprobieren.

Doch die Caramba? Mmhm, naja, mein Geschmack is die nich, hab meine optimale Kurbel gefunden. (Außer mir kommt mal ne Next LP in die Quere  )

cheers, nils


----------



## toschi (31. März 2006)

Also wo hier schon ein Focus auftaucht stelle ich doch noch eins dazu, auch ein etwas älterer Jahrgang, nicht ganz CC tauglich und nicht so chik wie metulsky seins aber es fährt sich eigendlich recht gut, hat noch keine Berge gesehen aber das wird nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lassen. Ich habs für nen Freund aufgebaut der eine möglichst aufrechte Sitzposition benötigt, mal sehen wie sich der Dämpfer so bei ihm macht evtl. kommt dan ein anderer rein...


----------



## Speedstuff (31. März 2006)

Hier auch mal ein Projekt von mir: Giant NRS sl


Rahmen: Giant NRS
Gabel: Skareb Elite SPV
Dämpfer: RS Sid
Lenker, Bar Ends, Vorbau : XLC Ultralight
Spacer: Carbon konisch
Bremsen: Magura Louise BLACK
Scheibe. A2Z Sägeblatt 180/160
Schalthebel: X.O Gripshift
Schaltwerk:  X.9
Umwerfer :   XT
Kassette PC 971 11-32
Kurbel: FSA Afterburner MegaExo
Sattelstütze: Shannon Ultralight
Sattel: Tune Speedneedle
Klemme: Hope
LRS: AM Classic/Mavic X317
Reifen Nobby Nic/Racing Ralph 2,1
Pedale: Look4x4
Sollte eigentlich kein Shimano dran, aber nen X-Gen passte nicht wegen der Schweißnaht der Dämpferaufnahme :-/

Zum Abschuss bereit ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (31. März 2006)

Sehr geiles Bike, vorallem das weiß gefällt mir 
hattest du die NN mal auf der Waage?
Poste mal wann die Look nichtmehr zu fahren sind...dürfte nicht al zu lange dauern nachdem was man von denen so hört


----------



## trailblaster (31. März 2006)

sehr sehr geil das giant!
Sieh in meine Gallery dann weißt du warum!
Ich liebe solche weiße Bikes!


----------



## Speedstuff (31. März 2006)

@kingfly: hatte die nn nur auf ner küchenwaage(nicht digital)passte mit der herstellerangabe...die look kommen mir auch komisch vor ;-) muss man vielleicht erst einfahren-hatte vorher eggbeater-ist aber ein pedal abgebrochen...
@trailblaster: weiß rockt einfach!


----------



## Bassi.s (31. März 2006)

servus jannis,
hatte die nobby nic in 2,1 auch mal auf der waage, wogen 501 gramm, angegeben mit 495gramm.
mfg bassi


----------



## GlanDas (31. März 2006)

Bassi.s schrieb:
			
		

> servus jannis,
> hatte die nobby nic in 2,1 auch mal auf der waage, wogen 501 gramm, angegeben mit 495gramm.
> mfg bassi



Was? du hast NN und erzählst mir davon nichts  
weis noch nicht ob ich mir die Comp S Light oder die NN holen soll...am Ende läufts wohl dabei raus welche billiger sind


----------



## gerManiaC (31. März 2006)

salü,

das weiße giant sieht gut aus und gefällt mir! eventuell liegt es daran, dass meins, checker pig, von der farbgebung + optik ähnlich ist. weiß ist eben die farbe! eventuell könnte man mit rot-eloxierten teilen spielen, was ich leider noch nicht gemacht habe. 

desweiteren gute und vorallem sturzfreie fahrt! 

ciao
gerManiaC


----------



## pepper.at (31. März 2006)

Habe bei dem guten Wetter heut auch mal wieder mein Bike mit meinem Handy geknipst. Nächsten Monat sollen die NN in 2,1 drauf, die jetzigen machen sich im schnee derzeit aber noch besser. 

Jetzt werden einige bestimmt sagen mehr marathon als cc rad. bin ja mal gespannt.


----------



## schnellejugend (1. April 2006)

Spacer, umgedrehter Vorbau, Riser. Warum macht man das? Damits schwerer und weicher wird? Oder damit der Tacho waagerecht steht?
Oder ist das noch nicht fertig eingestellt? Technisch sinnvoll ist es nicht.


----------



## Einheimischer (1. April 2006)

schnellejugend schrieb:
			
		

> Spacer, umgedrehter Vorbau, Riser. Warum macht man das? Damits schwerer und weicher wird? Oder damit der Tacho waagerecht steht?
> Oder ist das noch nicht fertig eingestellt? Technisch sinnvoll ist es nicht.



Langsam wirds nervig!
Ich bediene mich mal eines Zitats der Singlespeeder: Warum er das macht? Weil er kann!

Grüße.


----------



## [email protected]!t (1. April 2006)

pepper.at schrieb:
			
		

> Habe bei dem guten Wetter heut auch mal wieder mein Bike mit meinem Handy geknipst. Nächsten Monat sollen die NN in 2,1 drauf, die jetzigen machen sich im schnee derzeit aber noch besser.
> 
> Jetzt werden einige bestimmt sagen mehr marathon als cc rad. bin ja mal gespannt.



geile gegend.. solche berge will ich auch vor der haustür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (1. April 2006)

Entschuldigung, ich wusste nicht das das hier das Forum ist in dem man alles unkommentiert toll finden muss.


----------



## CSB (1. April 2006)

Da geb ich "Schnellejugend" recht. Umgedrehter Vorbau + Riser....hääää????
Sonst ein geiles Bike.
Noch besser als das Bike ist die Landschaft. Schwarzwald ist zwar auch sehr gut aber die Alpen.....(seufz....schwärm....)


----------



## schnellejugend (1. April 2006)

Ich finde auch sowohl Rad als auch die Gegend geil. War ein bisschen schroff, ich fand halt das er schon ordentlich Gas gegeben hat bei seinem Rad, an irgendeinem Hobel wäre das ja garnicht aufgefallen.


----------



## rkersten (1. April 2006)

Das Thema mit Vorbau und Lenker hatten wir hier schon zur Genüge ... jeder soll doch bitte das fahren was ihm gefällt und er am besten mit klarkommt, nicht das was der Optik der anderen zusagt.



			
				CSB schrieb:
			
		

> Schwarzwald ist zwar auch sehr gut aber die Alpen.....(seufz....schwärm....)



... ich würd auch mit deinem Schwarzwald tauschen


----------



## timor1975 (1. April 2006)

Hi,

wie bereits angedroht werde ich Euch jetzt mal das Bike meines Bruders (Felt) und meins zeigen. 
Viel Spass!





[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## [email protected]!t (1. April 2006)

ihr habt da zwei echt flotte hobel !

weitermachen !


----------



## GlanDas (1. April 2006)

Einfach nur Geile Teile habt ihr da,
auch mit der 0-8-15 XTR "gruppe" habt ihr es geschafft einzigartige Räder aufzustellen, sowas find ich klasse  
Aber hab noch paar Fragen zu
Felt:
was wiegt es?
was sind das für hässliche Barends, wenn das welche sein sollen.
Andere griffe wären auch nicht fehl am platz  
Wie ist der Remote control von Marzocchi so?
"federt" der Hinterbau mehr als bei einem "vollalu" Rahmen?
FB (?):
Was wiegt es?
benutzt du nur so wenig FW an deiner Gabel???
Was das für ein Vorbau
sind die durchsichtigen griffe extra damit man die schrift des Lenkers erkennt  

Fragen über Fragen

Fly


----------



## chri5 (1. April 2006)

Das sind ja 2 starke Geschosse da oben! Wow!

Hier nochmal meins, mit neuem Vorbau und negativ montiert und einigen anderen jedoch kleinen aenderungen. Jetzt fehlen nur noch ein paar ordentliche Eggbeater und ich bin endlich fertig.


----------



## Jolly Rogers (1. April 2006)

BÖSES TEIL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubElite (1. April 2006)

Hallo,
hier mal meine neue Rennmaschine:

*Cube Elite Team 2006*
R7 Super ClickIt Lockout
DT 240s mit 4.1d Felgen
Eggbeater SL
SLR Edition Challenge
AVID Juicy 7
Thomson Elite
SRAM X9 
Syntace Duraflite Carbon
Syntace F99
Scott RC BarEnds
Prolite Griffe
...
Gewicht: 10,3kg (ohne Pedale)
Nach den ersten 100 km lässt sich sagen: Vortrieb satt...






[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


noch mehr Detailbilder in meiner Galerie...


----------



## M!ke (1. April 2006)

@CubElite: Genau mein Ding dein Bike. Sehr gelungen. Der rote Sattel setzt Akzente... Schön gemacht.


----------



## fatboy (2. April 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Langsam wirds nervig!
> Ich bediene mich mal eines Zitats der Singlespeeder: Warum er das macht? Weil er kann!
> 
> Grüße.




Klugscheißmodus an: "Warum leckt sich der Hund die Eier? Weil er´s kann!
(Mario Adorf in "Der Schattenmann")


@ all

Auch die letzten geposteten bikes sind mal wieder erste Sahne! Gerade bei unserem Sauwetter zur Zeit (seit einer 1,5 Wochen Dauerregen) gibts nix geileres, als sich hier neue Anregungen für das eigene bike zu holen...Weiter so!


----------



## Knax (2. April 2006)

timor1975 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> wie bereits angedroht werde ich Euch jetzt mal das Bike meines Bruders (Felt) und meins zeigen.
> Viel Spass!



was ist das für ein kleines kettenblatt auf der XTR kurbel??? ein normales 32ger oder kleiner [wenn kleiner: hersteller bitte nennen!!!]

mfg
Knax


----------



## GlanDas (2. April 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> was ist das für ein kleines kettenblatt auf der XTR kurbel??? ein normales 32ger oder kleiner [wenn kleiner: hersteller bitte nennen!!!]



Ich glaube die XTR Kurbel ist auf 2 Fach umgerüstet, da gibts kein kleines KB


----------



## mauntenbeiker (2. April 2006)

...das ist ja ein wahres feuerwerk an geilen ht`s - supi 

kann man eigentlich als erstkäufer eines cube die grau abgesetzten racing ralle nachkaufen...? geht aber bestimmt nicht - ist also ein optischer gag mit kurzer lebensdauer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauntenbeiker (2. April 2006)

...und weil wir lange kein 08/15-schwarzes hatten - hier meins:


----------



## -quake- (2. April 2006)

mauntenbeiker schrieb:
			
		

> ...und weil wir lange kein 08/15-schwarzes hatten - hier meins:


schön

was wiegt es? hast du vielleicht ne liste, der parts, mit gewicht?


----------



## mauntenbeiker (2. April 2006)

-quake- schrieb:
			
		

> schön
> 
> was wiegt es? hast du vielleicht ne liste, der parts, mit gewicht?




quantec scandium 19 zoll --- 1.280
manitou skareb platinum 80mm --- 1.435
cane creek steuersatz --- 102
lrs tune king u. kong / no tubes olympic / revo --- 1.365
lite axle --- 65
felgenband --- 14
michelin c4 latex schläuche --- 252
racing ralph 2.25 --- 1.006
magura marta --- 705
sattelstütze ritchey wcs 32,2/350 --- 254 (...die fliegt bald..)
extralite ultraclamp --- 12
selle italia slr xp --- 165
vorbau ritchey wcs --- 145 (...steht kurz vor der ausmusterung)
lenker extralite --- 105
barends postmoderne --- 53
griffe no name --- 20
schaltgriffe sram x.o. --- 178
schaltwerk sram x.o. --- 211
umwerfer xtr --- 128
kette kmc x 10 sl --- 223
kassette dura ace 12-27 --- 180
kurbel xtr --- 802
crank brothers egg beater ti --- 235
flaschenhalter minoura alu --- 38
kleinteile / fett / gedöns / usw. --- 130 

also alles zusammen rund 9100g (...mit richtigen reifen )


----------



## pepper.at (2. April 2006)

schnellejugend schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde auch sowohl Rad als auch die Gegend geil. War ein bisschen schroff, ich fand halt das er schon ordentlich Gas gegeben hat bei seinem Rad, an irgendeinem Hobel wäre das ja garnicht aufgefallen.




thx, für das commend. aber recht hast du ja. aber ich bin dabei gerade zu testen wie die haltung für mich am besten ist. und bevor ich lenker wechsele wollt ich mal vorbau drehen. 
war heut auch wieder biken und habe festgestellt das es aber so zu tief ist.
macht genau 1cm in der höhe aus. die werd ich jetzt wieder nach oben stellen.
und beim lenker, mhh da brauch ich glaub noch etwas mehr biegung. die handinnenseite (daumen) wird mehr belastet, also liegt mehr auf, als die aussen seite. lenker kürzen könnte auch etwas bringen. oder andere griffe.

Und an Alle: ja in den Alpen Biken ist Super. Foto ist zwischen Schwaz und Wattens in Tirol entstanden. Ca. 20km entfernt von Innsbruck. Und ja, auch eine Marta mit 160 reicht hier vollkommen aus. 1000hm am stück schnelle abfahrt zb Nordkette - kein thema. Wiege 70kg ohne Klamotten.
so nun wieder zum Topic.


----------



## IGGY (2. April 2006)

HI
Ich habe wieder 250Gramm gefunden die ich einsparen konnte. UltraLevers und SL LRS ist neu!


----------



## derMichi (2. April 2006)

Es nimmt beängstigende Ausmaße an. 

Mal ne Frage weil es gerade bei mir akut ist: Wie kommt man mit den V-Brake bei Regen/Matsch klar?


----------



## dkiki (2. April 2006)

hallöschen.
also das QUANTEC ist wirklich seeehr schön! dezent, leicht und nen richtiger blickfang   würd lediglich den vorbau umdrehn  
dominik


----------



## skyline (2. April 2006)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube die XTR Kurbel ist auf 2 Fach umgerüstet, da gibts kein kleines KB



Wer macht denn sowas?

cheers, nils


----------



## mauntenbeiker (3. April 2006)

dkiki schrieb:
			
		

> hallöschen.
> also das QUANTEC ist wirklich seeehr schön! dezent, leicht und nen richtiger blickfang   würd lediglich den vorbau umdrehn
> dominik



danke...

das mit dem vorbau drehen ist bereits zum test eingeplant. habe zur zeit ca. 6cm sattelüberhöhung - ich denke da kämen dann etwa 2 bis 3 zentimeter dazu...

mal sehen ob sich das mit meinem alten kreuz verträgt...  (...und ob es wirklich vorteile am berg bringt)


----------



## IGGY (3. April 2006)

derMichi schrieb:
			
		

> Es nimmt beängstigende Ausmaße an.


Wie meinst du das denn?
Mit den V-Brakes bin ich sehr zufrieden. Ich will nichts anderes mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derMichi (3. April 2006)

@iggy 

Beängstigende Ausmaße bezüglich des Gewichts. Es passt sich scheinbar den Temperaturen der vergangenen Monate an  Ich finde es super was du da alles rausholst. 

Würdest du also ne Kombi von Avid SD7 V-Brakes ner Hayes HFX9 160mm vorziehen? Ich war zuletzt mim Renner im Regen unterwegs und das war beängstigend, dass erst nach einigen Metern die Bremswirkung langsam einsetzte.


----------



## IGGY (3. April 2006)

derMichi schrieb:
			
		

> @iggy
> 
> Beängstigende Ausmaße bezüglich des Gewichts. Es passt sich scheinbar den Temperaturen der vergangenen Monate an  Ich finde es super was du da alles rausholst.
> 
> Würdest du also ne Kombi von Avid SD7 V-Brakes ner Hayes HFX9 160mm vorziehen? Ich war zuletzt mim Renner im Regen unterwegs und das war beängstigend, dass erst nach einigen Metern die Bremswirkung langsam einsetzte.


Achso. Habe gerade mal nachgewogen. Es wiegt nun 9.62 Kilo! Da gaht noch was  
Zu den Bremsen: Ich denke das das Geschmacksache ist. Der eine wird dir das sagen und der andere das. Ich für meinen Teil bleibe bei V-Brakes.
Nimm V-Brakes. Ich habe noch einen passenden LRS zum verkauf. Den kannste dann haben


----------



## IGGY (3. April 2006)

chri5 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt fehlen nur noch ein paar ordentliche Eggbeater und ich bin endlich fertig.


LOL  
Fertig ist man doch nie oder? Ich glaube das habe ich meiner Frau schon mindestens 5mal gesagt. Das zieht nicht mehr!


----------



## chri5 (3. April 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> LOL
> Fertig ist man doch nie oder? Ich glaube das habe ich meiner Frau schon mindestens 5mal gesagt. Das zieht nicht mehr!



Ja stimmt eigentlich!
Aber Du bist auch ein extremer, hattest Du nicht ers Discs und Crossmax XL und nun V-Brakes und Crossmax SL!?
Und war da nicht auch mal ne andere Gabel?

Wie bist Du mit den V-Brakes im Vergleich zu frieden, wenn oberes stimmt?


----------



## IGGY (3. April 2006)

HI
Ne ich hatte mal auf einem anderen Rad Disc. Die XL habe ich mit der gleichen Bremse gefahren. Meine alte Gabel war eine 2003 Skareb Super!


----------



## Schwede (4. April 2006)

Mein neues Müsing Offroad lite!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=237357

Ist zwar kein größerer Aufreger, aber ein wirklich schönes Bike

P.S. Bitte keine (gutgemeinten) Ratschläge betreff Sattelüberhöhung, Zugverlegung, Spacerturm oder Neigung der Lenkerhörnchen


----------



## pefro (4. April 2006)

Schwede schrieb:
			
		

> Mein neues Müsing Offroad lite!



Welche Grund gibts eigentlich noch, sich nen Müsing Rahmen zu kaufen (ernstgemeint) ?

Ansonsten hast Du die Schwachpunkte ja schon selbst angesprochen 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Mad Maz (4. April 2006)

@Schwede

Was ist den das für ein Flaschenhalter? Ich hab den gleichen in einem Bikeladen gekauft und bin auf der suche nach nochmal einem.


----------



## horstj (4. April 2006)

also das Müsing ist eher hässlich 
rahmenfarbe/gabelfarbe
züge und drähte
hirschgeweih
lrs
strebenschutz


aber dennoch hoffentlich ein spassrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwede (4. April 2006)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Grund gibts eigentlich noch, sich nen Müsing Rahmen zu kaufen (ernstgemeint) ?
> 
> Ansonsten hast Du die Schwachpunkte ja schon selbst angesprochen
> 
> ...


Tja, nenn mir doch mal Gründe sich keinen Müsing Rahmen zuzulegen. Sind handgeschweißt und schwer kaputtzukriegen. Ansonsten kann man sich natürlich im Geschmack unterscheiden, finde das Rad eben schön. Nicht spektakulär aber edel. Die Rahmenfarbe war nicht ganz mein Wunsch, hatte nach Betrachtung der Müsing- Internetseite mit einem etwas anderen Blau gerechnet. Der Händler hatte sich auch getäuscht, hab es dann aber doch genommen, weil es mir trotzdem gefallen hat.


----------



## Schwede (4. April 2006)

@Mad Maz
Das kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, gehörte zum Fahrrad dazu, angeblich an jedem Müsing- Rahmen befestigt.


----------



## CSB (4. April 2006)

> , finde das Rad eben schön. Nicht spektakulär aber edel.



Tut mit leid, aber wirklich edel ist das Müsing in meinen Augen nicht.
Finde es ziemlich langweilig.... 
Aber egal, hauptsache dir gefällts und es fährt sich anständig(was es zweifellos tut)


......


----------



## CSB (4. April 2006)

Ach übrigens.....fast hätt' ich's vergessen....ist zwar immer die selbe alte Leier aber der Spacerturm ist wirklich abgrundtief hässlich.


----------



## pefro (4. April 2006)

Schwede schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, nenn mir doch mal Gründe sich keinen Müsing Rahmen zuzulegen.



Preis, mittlerweile verlorengegangenes Image, wird nichtmehr in D produziert?



> Sind handgeschweißt und schwer kaputtzukriegen.



Das ist fast jeder andere 08/15 Fernost Rahmen ab sagen wir mal 100 Euro auch - deshalb fragte ich ja 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Schwede (4. April 2006)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Preis, mittlerweile verlorengegangenes Image, wird nichtmehr in D produziert?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 @ Pefro
Nenn mir doch mal ein paar _handgeschweißte_ Rahmen aus Fernost für 100 euro.  Mit dem Image hast du natürlich recht, aber nach meiner Erfahrung sind die Müsing Räder immer noch gut. Will hier aber keinen Glaubenskrieg entfachen, ist ja auch schön, dass nicht jeder mit dem selben (Müsing)Rad durch die Wälder hechelt. 
Gruß, Schwede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (4. April 2006)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Grund gibts eigentlich noch, sich nen Müsing Rahmen zu kaufen (ernstgemeint) ?
> 
> Ansonsten hast Du die Schwachpunkte ja schon selbst angesprochen
> 
> ...



 




> P.S. Bitte keine (gutgemeinten) Ratschläge betreff Sattelüberhöhung, Zugverlegung, Spacerturm oder Neigung der Lenkerhörnchen


dann darst du es hier nicht einstellen!!


----------



## lelebebbel (4. April 2006)

Schwede schrieb:
			
		

> @ Pefro
> Nenn mir doch mal ein paar _handgeschweißte_ Rahmen aus Fernost für 100 euro.  Mit dem Image hast du natürlich recht, aber nach meiner Erfahrung sind die Müsing Räder immer noch gut. Will hier aber keinen Glaubenskrieg entfachen, ist ja auch schön, dass nicht jeder mit dem selben (Müsing)Rad durch die Wälder hechelt.
> Gruß, Schwede




Eigentlich ist jeder Alurahmen handgeschweisst, da sich das Schweissen entlang der 3-dimensionalen Rohrverbindungen nur sehr schwer automatisieren lässt und dies finanziell keinen Sinn macht. Sämtliche Kinesis sind genauso handgeschweisst wie Alfton, Giant, you name it.

Aber die Diskussion ist hier fehl am Platz und zudem schon 20 mal geführt worden 

Für 100 Euro ist der Rahmen auf jeden Fall sein Geld wert.


----------



## Schwede (4. April 2006)

*adrenalin* schrieb:
			
		

> dann darst du es hier nicht einstellen!!


Du hast Recht, zum Kunstwerk fehlt dann vielleicht doch noch ein wenig...
Aber du weißt ja wie das ist, wenn das neue Radl da ist, dann geht einem vor Freude ein bischen der Gaul durch.


----------



## Cube_Elite (4. April 2006)

Hier mal mein neues Bike







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Cubeflizer (4. April 2006)

geiles Rad, gefällt mir sehr gut (liegt vielleicht auch daran das ich auch ein Cube fahre)

welche Rahmen größe ist das (?? 22" ??)
wie viel wiegt es??

MfG
Cubeflizer


----------



## dkiki (4. April 2006)

das cube ist echt net schlecht. würd lediglich das heikle thema (ich sag nur vorbau   ) ändern. nua gefallen mir die rahmen überhaupt nicht vonna geometrie her  
dome


----------



## Cube_Elite (4. April 2006)

Ist ein 20" und wiegt 10,4 kg ohne Pedale


----------



## mete (4. April 2006)

Da ich innerhalb eines halben Jahres nun den zweiten Hardtailrahmen gekillt habe, probiere ich jetzt mal was Gefedertes, ist erstaunlicherweise sogar recht leicht geworden...


----------



## torben2005 (4. April 2006)

ui boooahhh krasss.....das finde ich ja mal sehr gelungen......  

und das babyblau isss auch super schön  ........finde ich. ansonsten 

sehr stimmig alles.......



iss auch sehr leicht geworden, heißt dann was ???


----------



## torben2005 (4. April 2006)

@ cube elite

sehr schönes bike. mir gefällt das sehr gut. vor allem is das mal kein schwarzes einheitsgedöns.......sieht immer so aus wie ein leichenwagen, diese total schwarzen bikes..........

was iss das denn für ein sattel ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (4. April 2006)

eines der schönsten Fullys seit langer Zeit!
Sehr geile Farbe!
Gewicht?


----------



## mete (4. April 2006)

Danke. Gewicht sind 9,3xxKg, nicht herausragend leicht, aber wider Erwarten deutlich unter 10Kg, leider passte der Umwerfer vom Hardtail nicht, daher ist da noch ein Loch zu stopfen.


----------



## lelebebbel (4. April 2006)

@mete: Welches HT is denn jetzt durch, das "neue" schwarze etwa? Wo?


----------



## paradox (4. April 2006)

Cube_Elite schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal mein neues Bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...




schönes rad, auch wenn ich kein cube fan bin gefällt es mir trotzdem ganz gut, was ist das für ein sattel? 

lg

chris


----------



## mete (4. April 2006)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> @mete: Welches HT is denn jetzt durch, das "neue" schwarze etwa? Wo?



Jup, der schwarze, den ganzen Winter dran rumgebaut, nen paar mal gefahren und dann einen Riss am Übergang Kettenstrebe/ Innenlagergehäuse ausgemacht.


----------



## pefro (4. April 2006)

Schwede schrieb:
			
		

> @ Pefro
> Nenn mir doch mal ein paar _handgeschweißte_ Rahmen aus Fernost für 100 euro.



leleleusw... hats ja eigentlich schon gesagt - die 100 waren auch nur als Platzhalter für "keinen völligen Schrott Rahmen" gedacht. Einen einfachen Hardtail Rahmen bekommst Du für das Geld überall und die sind wie geschrieben handgeschweißt - weils einfacher ist.

Aber ich will Dir hier Dein Bike garnicht schlecht reden - mich hats nur interessiert warum Du Dich für ein Müsing entschieden hast - war ja mal ne echte deutsche Topmarke.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Cube_Elite (4. April 2006)

paradox schrieb:
			
		

> schönes rad, auch wenn ich kein cube fan bin gefällt es mir trotzdem ganz gut, was ist das für ein sattel?
> 
> lg
> 
> chris




Der Sattel beim Elite ist ein Pazzaz Carbon mit 102g. Ist sehr bequem. Das ist er!!!!






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## GlanDas (4. April 2006)

@mete
is das ne Tune stütze?


----------



## mete (4. April 2006)

Nein, ist ne Carbon- Stütze, wie sie vielfach unter verschiedenen Labeln angeboten wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rs-sepl (5. April 2006)

Hallo,

trotzdem das Forum hier für richtige "Racing Bikes" gemacht ist, möchte ich mein durchaus rennerprobtes *RS Bikes Sunburst des Jahrganges 1994* zur Begutachtung stellen. Teilweise ist es sogar noch original. Es ist zwar mein Baby, aber bald wird es wohl mal was aktuelleres werden.


----------



## trailblaster (5. April 2006)

das blaue santa ist echt super schön gemacht!!!


----------



## chri5 (5. April 2006)

Das blaue Santa ist sehr geil!     
Ist das ein 135/140er Vorbau da dran?

Da wir hier in diesen Thread eh nur am klein- und klug********n sind.....
Ich finde den Speedneedle immer oeder, hab ihn selber , aber rein optisch hat er so ne Schaufelform und da sieht ein SLR oder auch der Pazzaz oben viel, viel geiler, sportlicher und aggressiver aus, oder geht das nur mir so!?


----------



## Gorth (5. April 2006)

Das ist nur so ne Phase chri5, das geht vorbei


----------



## Schlammpaddler (5. April 2006)

@mete:
 das blau ist ja mal 
würde sich gut neben meinem Rennrad machen.

@rs-sepl:
da könnte ich jetzt mein uraltes RS-Nutcracker daneben stellen.
Waren schöne Bikes damals (klar, waren ja auch stark an Specialized angelehnt).

@chri5:
geht mir genauso. Ich finde, der Speedneedle sieht immer so zierlich aus. Vor allem an Bikes wie z.B. Iggy´s Droessiger, wenn er auch noch auf einer gekröpften Stütze montiert ist (sieht IMHO aus, wie der Sattel eines "Kinderfahrrads").


Grüssle
Martin


----------



## rkersten (5. April 2006)

@thema speedneedle ... mit der Spitze ähnelt der einem Penis  sorry das war mein erster Gedanke wie ich ihn das erste mal gesehen hab, selbst wie ich ihn meiner Mutter gezeigt hab und sie gefragt hab wonach der aussieht meinte sie das gleiche. Ich kann mir den auch nicht wirklich bequem vorstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (5. April 2006)

chri5 schrieb:
			
		

> Das blaue Santa ist sehr geil!
> Ist das ein 135/140er Vorbau da dran?



Nein, ist ein ganz normaler 120/ 6° F139, sieht wahrscheinlich nur durch die Perspektive anders aus. 

Zum Speedneedle muss ich sagen, dass er vom ersten betasten und Probe rollen einen deutlich bequemeren Eindruck macht, als die Vollcarbon- Schale, die ich vorher hatte, da er deutlich flext, was beim Pazzaz und auch bei meinem z.B. nicht der Fall war, zusätlich hat mich dieses "Loch" da gestört, aber da muss jeder selbst finden, was ihm passt.


----------



## trailblaster (5. April 2006)

also normalerweise wenn man mit dem flite gut zurechtkam, dann liebt man auch die speedneedle, für richtig lange strecken kann er etwas zu hart sein.


----------



## rpo35 (5. April 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> HI
> Ich habe wieder 250Gramm gefunden die ich einsparen konnte. UltraLevers und SL LRS ist neu!...


Für alle, die es nicht glauben: IGGY macht sein Bike ab und zu sogar richtig dreckig !! Hier wog es unterwegs sicher 1kg mehr...


----------



## stoenggi (5. April 2006)

Da das Wetter hier noch immer ziemlich schlecht ist (ich also nicht so viel Zeit auf dem Tri Rad verbringen kann) und ich mit dem alten Fully immer Rückenprobleme hatte, gab es ein neues MTB.

Virus 01 von BMC, eigentlich alles nach Liste mit Ausnahme des Sattels (San Marco Aspide FX), Barends, Pedalen (Shimano LX) und Flaschenhalter (2x Elite).

Fährt sich absolut genial und ich möchte eigentlich nie mehr auf ein Fully zurück gehen!

Freue mich schon jetzt auf mein nächstes BMC wenn im nächsten oder übernächsten Jahr endlich "mein" Rahmen auf den Markt kommt...


----------



## _stalker_ (5. April 2006)

was sind das für reifen? continental? sehen schnell aus 

gefällt trotz "standartparts"


----------



## stoenggi (5. April 2006)

Sind Continental Leader 26x2.10. Gehen wirklich ab, denke mir aber, dass ich im Winter wohl auf ein groberes Profil wechseln werde. Da es dann hier aber eh immer sehr schnell eisig ist kann es auch gut sein, dass ich da auf einen Pneu mit Spikes wechseln werde.


----------



## rpo35 (5. April 2006)

Nabend zusammen,

ihr erinnert Euch sicher an das Rotwild mit der hässlich schwarzen Marzocchi !? Hier ist das lang ersehnte Update: Fox F80 X und gedrehter Vorbau (das fällt bei einem 90er allerdings nicht so auf):









Als nächstes ist wohl der LRS dran 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Hupert (5. April 2006)

...hmm, Sorry aber ich find die Rotwild-Bikes generell potthässlich. Wirkt immer so nervös überladen und teils nach Baumarkt aussehend... da ändert leider auch die Fox nix dran.


----------



## rpo35 (5. April 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> ...hmm, Sorry aber ich find die Rotwild-Bikes generell potthässlich...


Das ist nunmal pure Geschmacksache; da lässt man am besten die Finger vom Keyboard


----------



## Hupert (5. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist nunmal pure Geschmacksache; da lässt man am besten die Finger vom Keyboard


...konnts mir nicht verkneifen, war auch nicht bös gemeint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorth (5. April 2006)

sehr sehr geil das Rotwild


----------



## rpo35 (5. April 2006)

Gorth schrieb:
			
		

> sehr sehr geil das Rotwild


Danke ...Das Giant in Deiner Galerie ist auch sehr fein !


----------



## Einheimischer (5. April 2006)

Also ich bin auch nicht gerade ein Rotwild Fan, aber nach Baumarkt sehen die Bikes nun wirklich nicht aus! 
Ich finde das Update zur Fox hat sich gelohnt, optisch, sicher auch technisch.
Was solls denn für ein LRS werden? Ich würde einen schwarzen nehmen, aber das ist sicher auch Geschmacksache. Achja, ich fürchte du fühlst dich unheimlich wohl auf dem Sattel?! Ein SLR o.ä. würde noch den gewissen "Race Touch" verleihen.
Es ist jetzt schon ein sehr schönes und funktionelles Bike und man sieht jetzt schon deutlich, dass es mal ein Kunstwerk wird!  

Grüße.


----------



## rpo35 (5. April 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> ... Was solls denn für ein LRS werden? Ich würde einen schwarzen nehmen...Achja, ich fürchte du fühlst dich unheimlich wohl auf dem Sattel?!...


 Wenn ich's jetzt tun würde, sicher ein Crosmax XL. Zum Sattel: Der sieht bequemer aus als er ist (ist ein Fizik Arione) und er ist, ehrlich gesagt, eher aus optischen Gründen ans Bike gekommen. Ich fand den Sattel in weiß & Silber sowas von passend zum Bike, da konnte ich nicht anders


----------



## sporty (5. April 2006)

@ rpo35

So langsam wirds  

Ich versuch mal konstruktive Kritik :

Das Schaltwerk wirkt einfach grottig, besorg dir ein xtr 952 für 69
Die xlc-Sattelstütze, obwohl günstig und gut und leicht wirkt ein wenig deplaziert.
Wenn der Vorbau schon WCS ist, wie wäre es für die Stütze mit Ritchey WCS Carbon ?
Laufräder Tune oder DT240s mit Mavic 717, oder  Magura Pro baugleich mit Hügi 240.(Hab ich letztens für 299 neu beim Händler gekauft)
Reifen :Little Albert light, ich find die überragend.

Vielleicht noch die Züge kürzen ?

Ansonsten, aber das machst Du ja sicherlich, fahren und Spass haben !


----------



## Hupert (5. April 2006)

Mit baumarktig meinte ich vor allen Dingen die Schwinge, insbesondere die Streben über die die Umlenkwippe angelenkt wird. Das gabs alles schonmal eleganter. und diese wüste silber, weiß, schwarz, rot und "Rallystreifen" Mischung reißts nicht wirklich wieder raus. Das meine ich übrigens konstruktiv...
Irgendwie ist das Gesamtbild vollig überladen...


----------



## rpo35 (6. April 2006)

sporty schrieb:
			
		

> ...besorg dir ein xtr 952 für 69...wie wäre es für die Stütze mit Ritchey WCS Carbon ?...Laufräder Tune oder DT240s mit Mavic 717...


 Schaltwerk: Dann doch lieber ein X.0...aber das aktuelle fahr ich jetzt noch eine Weile, vor allem bei dem Dreck.
Stütze: Wo kriege ich eine WCS-Carbon 420-450mm lang ? 
LRS: Mal sehen, muss aber Tubeless sein !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## torben2005 (6. April 2006)

ich mag wild in jeglicher form......fg*  

aber mein auge bekommt bei der ansicht dieser merkwürdigen reifen einen krampf...........bin ja nicht immer für schwarz, aber schwarze reifen würden das bike sicherlich noch einen zacken edler machen......!!!

also, wenn die runter sind denk mal drüber nach....


----------



## mauntenbeiker (6. April 2006)

...ich war ja auch mal ganz scharf auf ein rotwild-fully - aber damals hat mich die hartneckige preispolitik des händlers und die "schwierige" farbkombination der rahmen vom kauf abgehalten.

ist eben nicht ganz einfach aus diesem weiß-rot-silber-alupoliert-schwarz-carbon-mix ein optisch stimmiges bike zu basteln...

(...deswegen ist ja meins auch wieder 08/15-schwarz geworden...)

beim betreffenden rotwild von oben fallen vorallem die grauen reifen negativ auf - das macht die sache noch unruhiger - und beim lrs würde ich auch zu schwarz tendieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (6. April 2006)

torben2005 schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber mein auge bekommt bei der ansicht dieser merkwürdigen reifen einen krampf...


Das sind Michelin AT. Die habe ich letztes Jahr für den Alpencross gekauft. Sie werden jetzt im Frühjahr noch ein bisschen durch den Dreck gescheucht und dann gegen den Nobby getauscht.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## polo (6. April 2006)

stimme hupert - bis auf "baumarkt" - zu und finde das rotwild "farblich" überladen. rot, weiß, silber, schwarz. too much.


----------



## schnellejugend (6. April 2006)

Ich stimme Sporty zu und würde die Züge kürzen.


----------



## [email protected]!t (6. April 2006)

ich stimme polo zu und finde den sattel grottenhäßlich


----------



## rpo35 (6. April 2006)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> ..."farblich" überladen. rot, weiß, silber, schwarz. too much.


Tja, genau die vier Farben vom Rahmen...das kann/muss nicht jeder mögen... 


			
				schnellejugend schrieb:
			
		

> ...Züge kürzen...


Ehrlich gesagt fällt mir das jetzt erst richtig auf. Das sah vor dem Umbau alles bestens aus. Aber davon ist doch eigentlich nur die Bremsleitung vom VR betroffen !?
Wie auch immer...da habt ihr Recht !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (6. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Schaltwerk: Dann doch lieber ein X.0...
> Grüße
> Ralph


He. Was sagst du denn da. Der Gegner von SRAM  in unserer Runde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (6. April 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> He. Was sagst du denn da. Der Gegner von SRAM  in unserer Runde!


Bin kein Gegner, hab aber vor einer Weile ein Paar XT-Schaltwerke günstig bekommen


----------



## IGGY (6. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin kein Gegner, hab aber vor einer Weile ein Paar XT-Schaltwerke günstig bekommen


Das klang am Sonntag aus hinterer Reihe aber anders! SCHEIß SRAM brüllte da einer


----------



## rpo35 (6. April 2006)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> ...finde den sattel grottenhäßlich


Der ist total geil...


----------



## M!ke (6. April 2006)

@rpo35: schönes Bike. Lass es doch einfach wie es ist. Ich an deiner Stelle würde mich wenns an der Zeit ist auch für ein X0 entscheiden.


----------



## Meridateufel (6. April 2006)

hallo timor 1975,
wo haste denn den rb-rahmen her


----------



## timor1975 (6. April 2006)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach nur Geile Teile habt ihr da,
> auch mit der 0-8-15 XTR "gruppe" habt ihr es geschafft einzigartige Räder aufzustellen, sowas find ich klasse
> Aber hab noch paar Fragen zu
> Felt:
> ...



Vielen Dank für die positive Resonanz. 
Tut mir leid, dass ich erst so spät antworte, hatte bisher keine Zeit gefunden. 
Also, zu dem FELT: 






[/url][/IMG]

- 10,1 kg

- die Barends sind eine Eigenkonstruktion (Prototyp), Gewicht ca. 40gr. der    
  Satz

- die Griffe sind "Gefühlssache"

- Was meinst Du mit Remote-Control? Die Fernbedienung ist auf jeden Fall   
  verbesserungswürdig!

- Gegenüber einem steifen Alu-Rahmen ist eine gewisse Dämpfung zu  
  spüren.


Und jetzt zu dem FB??? Was nicht FB heißt, sondern für meine Initialien T.B. steht!!






[/url][/IMG]

- Es wiegt 9,7 kg, was ich ziemlich cool finde!

- Ich bin gerade dabei die Gabel abzustimmen und war an dem Tag nur auf der 
  Strasse unterwegs gewesen. 

- Bei dem Vorbau handelt es sich um einen gepulverten Ritchey WCS. Der 
  gesamte Rahmen ist in der Farbe gepulvert.

- Natürlich habe ich die transparenten Griffe gewählt, um die Schriftzüge des 
  Lenkers zu zeigen. Es wird sich jedoch noch herausstellen, wie lang ich 
  Freude daran habe. Vermutlich bis die Griffe verdreckt sind.

Und zum Schluß noch ein *kleines Rätsel*. Um welchen Hersteller handelt es sich bei dem T.B.-Rahmen??

Viel Spass beim Grübeln


----------



## Cubeflizer (6. April 2006)

Ich glaube ich habe das Rätsel gelöst 

es gibt keinen Hersteller von T.B.-Rahmen (da TB ja nur deine Namens kürzel sind)

 ??richtig?? 

Aber trotzdem wo hast du das gemacht (vielleicht auch Preislage)
und was für einen Rahmen hast du als `grundlage´ genommen

PS: gelungene Bikes  

MfG
Cubeflizer


----------



## Dr.Dos (6. April 2006)

Alfton/No Saint


----------



## timor1975 (6. April 2006)

Cubeflizer schrieb:
			
		

> ...und was für einen Rahmen hast du als `grundlage´ genommen...



Genau DAS ist das Rätsel!


----------



## gurkenfolie (6. April 2006)

Racebike aus tchechien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## race-jo (6. April 2006)

no saint is es net. glaub ich. schaut euch ma kettenstreben an

ich tippe auf cust tec scandium


----------



## horstj (6. April 2006)

timor1975 schrieb:
			
		

> Und zum Schluß noch ein *kleines Rätsel*. Um welchen Hersteller handelt es sich bei dem T.B.-Rahmen??
> 
> Viel Spass beim Grübeln



tippe auch auf Fung Tien (Alfton), evtl. Scandium oder AN6 Material.


----------



## masterali (7. April 2006)

so hier mal wieder seit langem ein bild meines cubes:


----------



## polo (7. April 2006)

tut das nicht weh?


----------



## Schafschützer (7. April 2006)

Auf jedenfall trinkt Masterali zu wenig.


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## Gorth (7. April 2006)

oder er fährt mit 80% Sag


----------



## hasenheide (7. April 2006)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> tut das nicht weh?


Mein erster Gedanke.
 

Und 'ne beantwortenswerte Frage.


----------



## torben2005 (7. April 2006)

@ timor1975    quantec sl/scandium ???


----------



## masterali (7. April 2006)

hi,

meint ihr die satteleinstellung auf dem bild?? dazu muss ich sagen dass das Bild an einem recht steilen hang aufgenommen wurde das verzehrt ziemlich. der sattel ist exact waagerecht mit der wasserwaage eingestellt und superbequem.

ich fand eben dass schöne grüne moos am untergrund sehr appetitlich. Weckt bei mir irgendwie Frühlingsgefühle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (7. April 2006)

masterali schrieb:
			
		

> ...der sattel ist exact waagerecht mit der wasserwaage eingestellt...


Das hast Du dann wahrscheinlich auch im Berg getan...


----------



## trailblaster (7. April 2006)

Leute das TB ist ein Chaka Scandium
Man siehe in meine Gallerie...


----------



## torben2005 (7. April 2006)

na dann sind wir uns bei scandium ja schon mal einig, sach ich doch


----------



## timor1975 (8. April 2006)

timor1975 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Antworten 

(... Alfton/No Saint; 
Racebike aus tchechien; 
no saint is es net. glaub ich. schaut euch ma kettenstreben an
ich tippe auf cust tec scandium; 
tippe auch auf Fung Tien (Alfton), evtl. Scandium oder AN6 Material;
@ timor1975 quantec sl/scandium ???; 
Leute das TB ist ein Chaka Scandium
Man siehe in meine Gallerie... sind ja alle ganz nett, aber leider FALSCH!! Jedoch liegt ihr mit Scandium schon mal richtig!...)

sind ja alle ganz nett, aber leider  FALSCH!!! 
Allerdings liegt ihr mit Scandium richtig!

Um die Sache nicht zu sehr auszureizen, noch eine kleine Hilfestellung.

*Deutscher Hersteller mit 6 Buchstaben.*

Jetzt dürfte es nicht mehr sehr schwer sein.


----------



## starKI (8. April 2006)

Fusion Slash SL?


----------



## trailblaster (8. April 2006)

Jetzt mal ehrlich der Rohrsatz ist völlig identisch zu meinem und von wem 
das bike vertrieben wird ist ja wohl auch egal, jedenfalls kommt das bike sicherlich nicht aus deutscher Produktion. 
Meinst du Poison? Das wäre dann die gleiche Firma wie Chaka...
Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w0LLe (8. April 2006)

starKI schrieb:
			
		

> Fusion Slash SL?



Recht hat er !


----------



## Deleted61137 (8. April 2006)

"]


----------



## CSB (8. April 2006)

@timor1975



> Zitat:
> Zitat von starKI
> Fusion Slash SL?
> 
> Recht hat er !



Die haben beide Recht(glaub ich)
Ich habe lange überlegt und fand bis jetzt keinen der Vorschläge gut.
auf ein Fusion Slash wär ich allein aber nicht gekommen.

Was ist das für ein goldenes Schaltröllchen(Hersteller,Bezugsquelle??)??
Das würde saugut an mein bike passen...


----------



## Jackass1987 (8. April 2006)

CSB schrieb:
			
		

> @timor1975
> Was ist das für ein goldenes Schaltröllchen(Hersteller,Bezugsquelle??)??
> Das würde saugut an mein bike passen...




das ist sicher ein KCNC Röllchen... die gibs schon für 15-20  

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## FeierFox (8. April 2006)

@GT-Musa:
Geile VR Nabe ! 
Der Rahmen scheint mir aber etwas groß für dich ....


----------



## Jackass1987 (8. April 2006)

ein bisschen is gut  

das sind spox naben... sollen aber leider nicht sehr stabil sein 

mfg jackass !


----------



## gerManiaC (9. April 2006)

> sollen aber leider nicht sehr stabil sein



genau, "sollen" was nichts heisst! blabla "soll"...solange man es nicht selber getestet hat, sind solche aussagen fürn arsch und non-kompetent.

dann kann man auch in die kirche gehen und "glauben", hat den gleichen wert wie deine aussagen und meinungen. also ein praxistest sagt mehr aus aus "sollen, glauben und eventuell oder scheinen". 

ausser heisser luft ist nicht viel drin oder? also bevor man nichts selber getestet hat, sollte man den ball ultra-flach halten und äusserungen für sich behalten! es gibt schon genug user hier, die meinen, glauben oder zu wissen meinen. ich glaube nur usern, die wissen und getestet haben!!!

[EDIT: es sollten nur user posten, die auch den stuff getestet haben ohne hören und sagen, sowas braucht kein mensch und es nutzt nullinger und suckt einfach nur!!! MODS: postings löschen, thanx!]


----------



## Deleted61137 (9. April 2006)

also bis jetzt hab ich keine probleme mit den naben oder felgen gehabt.


----------



## BikeRideKiel (9. April 2006)

das goldene schaltröllchen würde auch zu meinem Bike passen. Mein bike ist komplett in Schwarz/Gold gehalten ( siehe meine Galerie )


----------



## horstj (9. April 2006)

trailblaster schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mal ehrlich der Rohrsatz ist völlig identisch zu meinem und von wem
> das bike vertrieben wird ist ja wohl auch egal, jedenfalls kommt das bike sicherlich nicht aus deutscher Produktion.
> Meinst du Poison? Das wäre dann die gleiche Firma wie Chaka...
> Greetz



eben, und ich dachte, chaka, poison, fusion etc. scandium rahmen kommen von Fung Tien.

Interessant wäre aber noch zu wissen, wo der Rahmen jetzt bestellt wurde, immerhin schein man aus RAL Farben wählen zu können, was bei der Bestellung von Einzelrahmen nicht so häufig ist.

BTW.: vom Aufbau her sicher einige der interessantesten Räder in letzte Zeit hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (9. April 2006)

@ gerManiaC

    Du solltest öfter biken gehen, evt dann ja ausgeglichener.  

    Peter


----------



## CSB (9. April 2006)

Wahrscheinlich fährt er selbst Spinergy Spox und ärgert sich nun weil er sonen Haufen Kohle für ein Paar nudelweiche Laufräder ausgegeben hat.


----------



## Deleted61137 (9. April 2006)

> Wahrscheinlich fährt er selbst Spinergy Spox und ärgert sich nun weil er sonen Haufen Kohle für ein Paar nudelweiche Laufräder ausgegeben hat.




@CSB   :  sind das deine erfahrungen die du mit den felgen gemacht hast?


----------



## mete (9. April 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> @CSB   :  sind das deine erfahrungen die du mit den felgen gemacht hast?



Das ist einfach so, ich habe mir das Vorderrad immer in mein Starrgabelbike gebaut, weil es so schön dämpfte...


----------



## CSB (9. April 2006)

Nö, ich hab keinerlei Erfahrung(...welch treffendes Wort) mit den Laufrädern gemacht. Ich wollte bloß,den offensichtlich etwas aufgebrachten gerManiaC etwas provozieren. Deshalb auch  
Obwohl ich ihm in der Sache durchaus Recht geben muss:
Bitte nur EIGENE ERFAHRUNGSWERTE posten.


----------



## Deleted61137 (9. April 2006)

naja bin schon lange keine "normal" gespeichten felgen mehr gefahren.hatte lange zeit die spinergy rev-x-roks drauf und jetzt die spox.daher keine vergleichsmöglichkeiten zu "normalen" felgen.
......wie und was auch immer.ich fahr die gerne und hab wie gesagt keine probleme mit den spox.


----------



## Cubeflizer (10. April 2006)

@ timor1975

war es mal ein Poison Chromat (Scandium) ???
wenn das richtig ist kannst du ja dann mal verraten wie, wo und wie viel das etwa gekostet hat


MfG
Cubeflizer


----------



## rpo35 (10. April 2006)

Am besten macht ihr 'nen Rate-Thread auf...


----------



## Hupert (10. April 2006)

Am besten wär´s, ihr würdet mal wieder schicke Bildchen von geilen Bikes posten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (10. April 2006)

gerManiaC schrieb:
			
		

> genau, "sollen" was nichts heisst! blabla "soll"...solange man es nicht selber getestet hat, sind solche aussagen fürn arsch und non-kompetent.
> 
> dann kann man auch in die kirche gehen und "glauben", hat den gleichen wert wie deine aussagen und meinungen. also ein praxistest sagt mehr aus aus "sollen, glauben und eventuell oder scheinen".
> 
> ...




wenn man beim Trainingspartner immer zuhören bekommt wie weich sie doch wären und dann mit erlebt, wie die Felge einreißt, kann man schon behaupten, dass sie nicht so toll und super stabil sind...

mein aussagen basieren nicht auf irgendwelchen sachen die ich mal gehört habe ... 

ich denke ich muss sie selber nimmer fahren, wenn jemand mit dem jede woche 5 stunden min. unterwegs bin sich darüber beklagt ;-)

Mfg Jackass !!


----------



## Deleted61137 (10. April 2006)

@Jackass1987      :   bei welcher fahrweise ist das denn passiert?


----------



## *adrenalin* (10. April 2006)

stand april 2006:

8,972 kg wie auf dem bild (1:1)


----------



## Edith L. (10. April 2006)

Und wie fährt sich das jetzt?


----------



## trailblaster (10. April 2006)

sehr schön, nur ein paar bunte eloxal teile wären noch gut
ein  für die kilo natürlich!


----------



## *adrenalin* (10. April 2006)

Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie fährt sich das jetzt?


gut, natürlich  




			
				trailblaster schrieb:
			
		

> sehr schön, nur ein paar bunte eloxal teile wären noch gut


hab´ ich doch schon (kurbelschrauben). hatte mir auch noch eine goldene hope sattelklemme besorgt, aber die schaut mir zu klobig aus. da ist die tune (die ich schon länger habe) eleganter. ansonsten hatte ich bisher nie bunte teile, aber jetzt bin ich aufgrund der hope disc´s auf gold festgelegt. 

mal schauen, was noch so kommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timor1975 (10. April 2006)

starKI schrieb:
			
		

> Fusion Slash SL?



Und er hat wirklich recht!! *Fusion Slash (2005)*

Wo und von wem es letztlich produziert wurde, weiss ich auch nicht genau. Na gut, da hatte ich mich bei der Fragestellung etwas unkorrekt ("Hersteller") ausgedrückt.

Es sind KCNC Röllchen und ich habe sie bei ebay ersteigert. Bis jetzt bin ich auch zufrieden.

Den Rahmen habe ich für ca. 220,- Euro bei brandes/speckesser Entlacken, mit Schriftzügen (nach eigenen Vorgaben) versehen und neu Pulvern lassen.

Ich hoffe ich bin Einigen nicht zu sehr mit meinem kleinen Rate-Spiel auf die Nerven gegangen. Jetzt ist ja auch schon Schluß!


----------



## CSB (10. April 2006)

Wie kann man nur so viele geile highend parts mit nem quantec rahmen "verschandeln"


----------



## Einheimischer (11. April 2006)

CSB schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann man nur so viele geile highend parts mit nem quantec rahmen "verschandeln"



Und sowas sagt ein Steppenwolf Fahrer... 

Grüße.


----------



## chri5 (11. April 2006)

Das Quantec ist geil, da gibts nix!
Und Rotzfest Marathon tauglich, Discs und schoene dicke schlappen!
Die Kilo ist megageil!


----------



## [email protected]!t (11. April 2006)

so ich melde mich jetzt mal aus meiner 2.heimat zypern mit meinem schönen alten trek, hier ist übrigens herliches wetter und heute fahre ich die  kyrenia kette lang


----------



## *adrenalin* (11. April 2006)

CSB schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann man nur so viele geile highend parts mit nem quantec rahmen "verschandeln"



diese meinung steht dir zu! aber - zeige mir einen hardtail-rahmen, der bei ca. 1.450 gr. besser (im sinne von besser fahren) ist. mein ganz persönliches kredo bei hardtail-rahmen ist folgendes: geometrie muß passen, gewicht muß zu mir passen, optik und preis spielen ebenfalls eine rolle. natürlich finde ich einen scott scandium (oder rocky scandium oder div. carbon-rahmen) auch klasse - aber nicht zum 6 oder 7-fachen preis!

bei fullys lasse ich gelten, daß kinematik, lagertechnik, geringe toleranzen etc. geld kosten und es daher große unterschiede gibt. beim hardtail ist das zu 95% reine marketingbeeinflussung und "schön finden".

um zum quantec zurück zu kommen: ich finde ihn schön (und gut!).


----------



## rkersten (11. April 2006)

*adrenalin* schrieb:
			
		

> diese meinung steht dir zu! aber - zeige mir einen hardtail-rahmen, der bei ca. 1.450 gr. besser (im sinne von besser fahren) ist. mein ganz persönliches kredo bei hardtail-rahmen ist folgendes: geometrie muß passen, gewicht muß zu mir passen, optik und preis spielen ebenfalls eine rolle. natürlich finde ich einen scott scandium (oder rocky scandium oder div. carbon-rahmen) auch klasse - aber nicht zum 6 oder 7-fachen preis!
> 
> bei fullys lasse ich gelten, daß kinematik, lagertechnik, geringe toleranzen etc. geld kosten und es daher große unterschiede gibt. beim hardtail ist das zu 95% reine marketingbeeinflussung und "schön finden".
> 
> um zum quantec zurück zu kommen: ich finde ihn schön (und gut!).



Ich kann da nur voll und ganz zustimmen, an dem Quantec Rahmen gibt es nichts auszusetzten er fährt sich echt klasse ... nur sollte man Gabeln mit geringer Einbauhöhe verbauen ... wenn ich meine Duke auf 110mm hochschraube fährt er sich wie ein Panzer um die Ecken ... aber ab 85mm fährt er sicher perfekt.

Hier mal zwei Bilder vom Wochenende (Kyffhäuser Marathon) ... die Reifen die ich mir extra fürs Rennen auf die schnelle gekauft hab (meine Michelin sind fasst Slicks wegen Winterasphalttraining) kann man total knicken!!! Sehr hoher Rollwiederstand man kommt mit hängen und würgen gerade mal so auf 35km/h und dann ist schon ende und es berennt in der Wade .. meine 42km gestern kamen mir vor wie 100km ... und beim Rennen hätt ich mit meinen Michelin anstatt Platz 47 sicherlich irgendwo bei Platz 20 oder noch besser abgeschnitten - KAUFT NIEMALS TIOGA RED PHOENIX !!!








​


----------



## kawa (11. April 2006)

timor1975 schrieb:
			
		

> Und er hat wirklich recht!! *Fusion Slash (2005)*
> 
> Wo und von wem es letztlich produziert wurde, weiss ich auch nicht genau. Na gut, da hatte ich mich bei der Fragestellung etwas unkorrekt ("Hersteller") ausgedrückt.
> 
> ...





Naja, das war wirklich nicht einfach zu raten 

schau mal hier und dann weißt du warum: 

www.gerrysbikes.de/html/scandium.html


bleibt natürlich immer noch die Frage offen, ob bei Fusion made in Germany, auch Germany drin ist-den bei dem Preis sollte es auch so sein.
Was ich im Falle des Slash SL schwer glauben kann. Aber glauben heißt ja
nicht gleich wissen, und an Wissen glaube ich erst,wenn ich es gesehen habe!


----------



## mauntenbeiker (11. April 2006)

*adrenalin* schrieb:
			
		

> um zum quantec zurück zu kommen: ich finde ihn schön (und gut!).



*genau* - andere meinungen werden höflich ignoriert...


----------



## CSB (11. April 2006)

@adrenalin:

um mal eins klarzustellen: Nein, ich finde den Quantecrahmen weder häßlich noch schlecht.(wollte ich mir auch mal zulegen)Preis-Leistung ist bei dem Rahmen ausgezeichnet. Deshalb das "verschandelt" auch in Anführungszeichen.
Und den Fahrer möchte ich sehen der "blind" einen Quantec-, oder anderen "No-Name"-Rahmen von einem Marken Rahmen unterscheiden kann.
Aber bei soch traumhaften Anbauteilen wie der Kilo oder den Power Arms hätte doch wirklich noch ein anderer (gleichwertiger) Rahmen drin sein können, oder???
Aber egal....hauptsache es funzt!!! 


> Zitat von CSB
> Wie kann man nur so viele geile highend parts mit nem quantec rahmen "verschandeln"
> 
> Und sowas sagt ein Steppenwolf Fahrer...


Was gibt's denn an nem Steppenwolf Tundra auszusetzen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rkersten (11. April 2006)

CSB schrieb:
			
		

> @adrenalin:
> ... einen Quantec-, oder anderen "No-Name"-Rahmen von einem Marken Rahmen unterscheiden kann.



Wer sagt den das Quantec ein No-Name Rahmen ist? ... nur weil du die Firma in der BIKE etc. nicht auf jeder zweiten Seite liest muss es nicht gleich ein No-Name Rahmen sein. Werbung ist nicht alles! Ich pers. finde es fahren schon viel zu viel mit Quantec Rädern rum


----------



## Einheimischer (11. April 2006)

CSB schrieb:
			
		

> Was gibt's denn an nem Steppenwolf Tundra auszusetzen??



Genausoviel wie an einem Quantec - nämlich nix! Ich stimme da adrenalin voll zu, bei Hardtailrahmen dieser Klasse, gibt es - von einigen wenigen Ausnahmen mal abgesehen - keine großartigen technischen Unterschiede mehr. Und wenns um die Optik geht, würde ich das Quantec fast jedem "Pseudokultrahmen" vorziehen. Ich besitze übrigens kein Quantec!

Grüße.


----------



## CSB (11. April 2006)

> Wer sagt den das Quantec ein No-Name Rahmen ist? ... nur weil du die Firma in der BIKE etc. nicht auf jeder zweiten Seite liest muss es nicht gleich ein No-Name Rahmen sein. Werbung ist nicht alles!



Der Ausdruck "No-Name" definiert sich ja gerade durch fehlende Werbung bzw. dadurch daß sich die jeweilige Firma noch keinen Namen gemacht hat.
Meineserachtens ist der Begriff No-Name nicht mit minderer Qualität sondern mit  relativ geringem Bekanntheitsgrad gleichzusetzen.


----------



## hasenheide (11. April 2006)

CSB schrieb:
			
		

> Was gibt's denn an nem Steppenwolf Tundra auszusetzen??





			
				Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Genausoviel wie an einem Quantec - nämlich nix!


Genau.

Ich will Bilder!


----------



## CSB (11. April 2006)

Die Pics hab ich zwar schon mal gepostet, aber auf Wunsch von Hasenheide werd ich sie hier nochmal zeigen. In ca. 2-3 Wochen gibts dann neue Fotos von meinem Tundra (...noch schneller,leichter,besser,schöner,....... )


----------



## hasenheide (11. April 2006)

Öhm, meine Aufforderung war zwar globaler und diskussionsbeendend gemeint, aber dieses Tundra gefällt mir immer noch sehr gut.


----------



## toschi (11. April 2006)

Schönes Bike, wills auch gar nicht schlecht reden, ohne die Decals sieht die Fox aber ganz schön, na wie soll ich sagen, "günstig" aus.
Aber ein weisser Rahmen gefällt mir auch immer besser


----------



## Deleted61137 (11. April 2006)

@CSB    :   nettes bike ausser der drehgriff-schaltung!


----------



## Deleted61137 (11. April 2006)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (11. April 2006)

Eigentlich ein geiles Bike,
aber ich kann den polierten GT's nichts abgewinnen 
außerdem sieht der Lenkwinkel sehr sehr steil aus
(auch wegen dem anstigendem Oberrohr)
Achja, der Lenker geht garnicht :-D


----------



## Deleted61137 (11. April 2006)

@ KinG Fly    :    lenkwinkel find ich in ordnung.

mir gefallen lo-riser besser als gerade lenker auch wenn alle hier was dagegen haben.


----------



## GlanDas (11. April 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> @ KinG Fly    :    lenkwinkel find ich in ordnung.
> 
> mir gefallen lo-riser besser als gerade lenker auch wenn alle hier was dagegen haben.



Hehe, Konfortabel isses  
Aber Optisch gesehen ist so ein Ding echt ein verbrechen


----------



## Deleted61137 (11. April 2006)

naja so von der seite kommts schon etwas komisch aber was solls.ich mach mal eins von vorne rein.


----------



## Deleted61137 (12. April 2006)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Krischan (12. April 2006)

Mir kommt die Lenkerstellung auch irgendwie verdreht vor.
So wie bei den "Streetfightern" in der Motorradszene, wie soll man mit den nach außen verdrehten Handgelenken länger als ne halbe Stunde fahren???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (12. April 2006)

Krischan schrieb:
			
		

> ... länger als ne halbe Stunde fahren???



wahrscheinlich ist er eher der aktive fahrer und geht viel aus dem sattel - bin früher auch nen leicht nach vorn gekippten riser (syntace vro/vector ul) an meinem tourenfully gefahren - war allerdings nciht so extrem, wie das am gt aussieht...


----------



## mauntenbeiker (12. April 2006)

@gt-musa:

ist der rahmen zwei nummern zu groß oder muß das so sein 

(...sieht jedenfalls so aus, als ob man sich mal schnell die weichteile andotzt...)


----------



## zaskar76 (12. April 2006)

mauntenbeiker schrieb:
			
		

> @gt-musa:
> 
> ist der rahmen zwei nummern zu groß oder muß das so sein



Ne, so muß ein 97er Zaskar bestimmt nicht sein....


----------



## polo (12. April 2006)

so muß gar kein zaskar sein. m.e. eine häßliche und eigenartige ästhetische und technische ausführung.


----------



## -= @dm!nXs =- (12. April 2006)

Moin Mädels

das einzig wahre ... das beste und schönste ... und der HIT --> der Rahmen ist zu verkaufen - Preis VB hehehe ...bin aus ein Scalpel 2000 umgestiegen   



  

schönen Tag


----------



## GlanDas (12. April 2006)

Naja, ich find die Leftys an den Hardtails von Cannondale pott hässlich.
So ein Ding gehört ins Rush,Jykell oder ins Prophet denn das Ding baut wohl noch mal um einiges höher als die Fatty mit der man schon mühe hat steile Hänge hoch zu strampeln ohne das das VR den Kontakt zum Boden verliert 

Aber sonst ein nettes Bike


----------



## Edith L. (12. April 2006)

Ist das jetzt hier das Gruselkabinett?


----------



## toschi (12. April 2006)

Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das jetzt hier das Gruselkabinett?


Werd mal mein Abbo löschen, das penetrante wiederholungsposting einiger User kann ich nicht mehr ertragen  , und jetzt noch so etwas 





> -= @dm!nXs =-Moin Mädels
> 
> das *einzig wahre* ... ist *zu verkaufen* - Preis VB hehehe ...


.


----------



## emM_Ha (12. April 2006)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> denn das Ding baut wohl noch mal um einiges höher als die Fatty mit der man schon mühe hat steile Hänge hoch zu strampeln ohne das das VR den Kontakt zum Boden verliert


 
Ich sag nur Super-Fatty, Einbauhöhe = 48 cm. Das ist schon Enduro-Standard nur leider mit lediglich 8 cm Federweg  . In Kombination mit  einem Rahmen von RH = 43 cm hatte ich zumindest optisch den idealen DirtJumper  .

Hier mal mein aktuelles:


----------



## -= @dm!nXs =- (12. April 2006)

Hallo



> Das Ding baut wohl noch mal um einiges höher als die Fatty mit der man schon mühe hat steile Hänge hoch zu strampeln ohne das das VR den Kontakt zum Boden verliert



Da gebe ich dir absolut Recht! Das bergauf strampeln hat sich das eine oder andere mal (Steigung ab 15% ++) als recht schwierig erwiesen. Aber auf normaler Strecke schätze ich die hohe Sitzposition.
Über die Lefty fang ich jetzt echt nicht an zu diskutieren! 1000fach gemacht ... dem einen gefällt sie (wie mir!) und dem anderen eben nicht. Ich finde das die Lefty eine der besten Gabeln überhaupt ist. 
Den Leuten denen ich mit meiner Äußerung auf die Nerven gegangen bin sei gesagt -->      entschuldigung --ich bin neu hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (12. April 2006)

@chrischan   :   ich fahr länger als ne halbe std. !

@mauntenbeiker   :   könnte etwas kleiner sein muss aber nicht.

@zaskar76 & jopo  : doch...mein 96er zaskar kann und soll so sein.


----------



## Traktorfahrer (12. April 2006)

emM_Ha schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal mein aktuelles:



das bike ist der hammer


----------



## Metalbeast (12. April 2006)

Hossa,

hey der Quantec Superlight Rahmen sieht echt mal lecker aus und der Preis ist auch gut.

Kann mir einer sagen was der in 19" wiegt? Auf der HP steht da nur ca. 1500gr. Bin auch an der Planung eines neuen CC Bikes bisher sagt mir der No Saint Angel Rahmen schon zu aber bei nem Quantec in Roh könnte man sich farblich noch auslassen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Benji (12. April 2006)

also ich hab meinen gewogen und der hatte 1558g in 19" (ohne steuersatz, schwarz eloxiert)

mfg der b


----------



## zaskar76 (12. April 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> @zaskar76 & jopo  : doch...mein 96er zaskar kann und soll so sein.



natürlich KANN dein rad so sein - meine aussage das das nicht so sein muss sollte einfach nur ausdrücken das der rahmen in keinster weise im sinne des erfinders aufgebaut ist - und genau danach wurde vorher gefragt, ob es so richtig ist(also vom hersteller so vorgesehen) oder ob du ne eigenartige spezialkonstruktion aus dem rahmen gebaut hast... wenn es dir so gefällt ist es toll und dann fahr es so(was oder wohin auch immer), aber versuch bitte nicht den leuten die sich geometrien auskennen, und ne menge mehr material im leben unterm arsch hatten als du, was vom eckigen pferd zu erzählen indem du behauptest das dieses gefährt in irgendeiner art und weise cross-country tauglich ist - das kann mit der geringen beinfreiheit am oberrohr nämlich mal ca. gar nicht funtionieren. und wenn du gerne nen kopfstand auf dem lenker oder sonstiges machst ist das auch toll, hat aber ca gar nix mit diesem cross-country-thread zu tun. aber wenn du das im trial-forum postest wirste glaube ich auch keinen blumentopf mit der rahmengröße gewinnen...
my 2ct

PS, auch ich kann aus erfahrung sagen das ALLE(zumindest für mtb) spinergys der größte dreck sind für den man geld ausgeben kann(oder eher konnte)...


----------



## schnellejugend (12. April 2006)

Die Einbauhöhe der Lefty ist kleiner als der der Fattys. Es kommen allerdings noch ~1cm der oberen Brücke dazu, deswegen baut sie ziemlich genau gleich hoch. 

Den Berg kommst du nicht wegen der hohen Gabel nicht hoch sonder wegen dem ansteigenden Vorbau in Kombination mit dem Riser. Du würdest ganz locker genügend Überhöhung hin bekommen. Willst du wahrscheinlich nicht, musst du auch nicht, das Argument der Einbauhöhe ist aber an den Haaren herbeigezogen.


----------



## Delgado (12. April 2006)

CSB schrieb:
			
		

> Die Pics hab ich zwar schon mal gepostet, aber auf Wunsch von Hasenheide werd ich sie hier nochmal zeigen. In ca. 2-3 Wochen gibts dann neue Fotos von meinem Tundra (...noch schneller,leichter,besser,schöner,....... )



Weiß kommt wieder!


----------



## emM_Ha (12. April 2006)

schnellejugend schrieb:
			
		

> Den Berg kommst du nicht wegen der hohen Gabel nicht hoch sonder wegen dem ansteigenden Vorbau in Kombination mit dem Riser. Du würdest ganz locker genügend Überhöhung hin bekommen. Willst du wahrscheinlich nicht, musst du auch nicht, das Argument der Einbauhöhe ist aber an den Haaren herbeigezogen.



Das mit der Einbauhöhe seh ich anders. Mit negativem Vorbau (120er) und Straight-Bar kam ich mit meinem CAAD 4 + FattySuper auf glatte 0 cm Überhöhung. Sattelhöhe war 70 cm (Mitte  Tretlager - Oberkante Sattel).
Ich weis nicht wie's anderen CD-Usern geht, aber ich fand meinen Rahmen (Caad 4, RH = 43 cm, Steuerrohr mit Steuersatz übrigens 13,5 cm) für Leute unter 1,80 Körpergröße einfach an der Front zu hoch. Hinzu kommt das extrem Kurze Oberrohr von 55 cm waagerecht.
Fazit: Als Tralbike sicher braucbar, für CC und Marathon in der RH keine Alternative. Mag sein das  es bei größeren Rahmen anders ist. Kenne auch die aktuellen Geos jetzt nicht. Für mich wars jedenfalls 'n Fehlkauf


----------



## CSB (12. April 2006)

@ Deldago
Ach Ja....die weißen Tundras sind einfach die Schönsten 
Wirklich geiles Bike das von viel Stil und technischem Verständnis zeugt 
Was ist das denn fürne Rahmengröße und wieviel wiegt das Bike???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (12. April 2006)

emM_Ha schrieb:
			
		

> Hinzu kommt das extrem Kurze Oberrohr von 55 cm waagerecht.


Hab ich was flasch verstanden?
Dachte Cannondale Rahmen sind "berühmt" für ihr LANGES Oberrohr


----------



## Delgado (12. April 2006)

CSB schrieb:
			
		

> @ Deldago
> Ach Ja....die weißen Tundras sind einfach die Schönsten
> Wirklich geiles Bike das von viel Stil und technischem Verständnis zeugt
> Was ist das denn fürne Rahmengröße und wieviel wiegt das Bike???



Schmusekurs   

Ist ein 41er Rahmen.
Wiegt 10 kg.

Grüße


----------



## emM_Ha (12. April 2006)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich was flasch verstanden?
> Dachte Cannondale Rahmen sind "berühmt" für ihr LANGES Oberrohr


Hab den Rahmen hier grad im (De)Montageständer und aktuell nachgemessen RH = 41,5 cm (die 43 aus dem letzten Post hat ich irgendwie im Kopf, sorry), Oberrohr waagerecht 55,5 cm.
'N CAAD 4 Baujahr 2000, damals gekauft als Rahmengröße M.


----------



## mete (12. April 2006)

Mein CD in L hat effektiv 7- 8cm Überhöhung, ich fahre normalerweise >15cm, ist also schon ein ziemlicher Unterschied, Oberrohr hat irgendwas um die 60cm.


----------



## schnellejugend (12. April 2006)

Meins ist auch ein M und hat ein 58er Oberrohr. Ist ein Optimo, habe auch noch einen älteren, ist genauso lang. Meine Sitzhöhe ist ~gleich, ergibt Überhöhung mit einen 10020254 Vorbau. Ist wenig Überhöhung, das stimmt schon, hab jetzt keine Lust zu messen.
Generell ist das natürlich geschmacksache, wenn du dir die geposteten Räder mal anschaust würde das vielen schon passen.


----------



## Deleted61137 (12. April 2006)

> aber versuch bitte nicht den leuten die sich geometrien auskennen, und ne menge mehr material im leben unterm arsch hatten als du, was vom eckigen pferd zu erzählen indem du behauptest das dieses gefährt in irgendeiner art und weise cross-country tauglich ist - das kann mit der geringen beinfreiheit am oberrohr nämlich mal ca. gar nicht funtionieren.




1.  ist es egal was und wieviel du unterm arsch hattest.
2.  zeig mir den text wo ich behaupte das es ein reines CC Bike ist.
3.  woher kennst du meine grösse?




> PS, auch ich kann aus erfahrung sagen das ALLE(zumindest für mtb) spinergys der größte dreck sind für den man geld ausgeben kann(oder eher konnte)...




was für erfahrungen haste denn gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasenheide (12. April 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> 2.  zeig mir den text wo ich behaupte das es ein reines CC Bike ist.


Haste mal den Thread-Titel gelesen?


----------



## ewood (12. April 2006)

Mein Arbeitsgerät!!


----------



## GlanDas (12. April 2006)

@ewood

sie erlauben:


----------



## derMichi (12. April 2006)

@delgado
Dein Steppi macht Lust auf meinen derzeitigen Aufbau, ein No-Name-Rahmen in weiß mit Marocchi MX Comp ETA, da bekommt man ne Vorahnung


----------



## Cubeflizer (12. April 2006)

also ich würde es mir nicht trauen mein bike in so einem zustand hierrein zustellen

PS: die Steppenwolf´s   
       (nur eine kleinig keit am 2. Steppenwolf hat mir nicht so ganz gefallen dieser extrem lange Vorbau)
ach ja und um das Hybird nicht zu vergessen auch recht schön


MfG
Cubeflizer


----------



## IGGY (12. April 2006)

Ich habe wieder 42 Gramm gefunden


----------



## Deleted61137 (12. April 2006)

ist ja gut jungs.ich lass euch eure meinung.will mich ja nicht streiten.wenn ihr eine genaue vorstellung von einem bike habt ist das euer ding.ich habe meine vorstellungen wie ein bike aussehen kann und muss.also brauchen wir über optik,funktion oder ausstattungskombis usw. garnicht weiter reden.ich finds ja toll wenn ihr sagt was euch nicht (oder auch doch) gefällt aber anstatt was schlecht zu reden könntet ihr auch z.B. einfach sagen wie oder was ihr anders (soll nicht schlechter oder besser heissen) gemacht hättet damit man eine vorstellung davon hat was ihr so bevorzugt.



@zaskar76  : den text mit der behauptung will ich trotzdem noch sehen!


----------



## zaskar76 (13. April 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> 1.  ist es egal was und wieviel du unterm arsch hattest.
> 2.  zeig mir den text wo ich behaupte das es ein reines CC Bike ist.
> 3.  woher kennst du meine grösse?
> 
> ...



1. nö, für ne beurteilung das sich das ding kacke fährt nich
2.guck mal in welchem forum in welchem thread wir uns unterhalten
3.seid du im gt-forum geschrieben hast das du 1,75 groß bist, da wo du auch meintest das du die meiste zeit im stehen fährst, aber der flite evo ist nen toller sattel...
4.die spinergy gehen schnell kaputt,brechen,reißen,die lager geben den geist auf, die felgen sind sauschnell durchgebremst -  also ca alles was ein schei$$ laufrad ausmacht(davon abgesehen hatte ich noch nie ein carbonlaufrad das lange gehalten hat oder toll war). deine ollen spox hatte mein onkel mal in nem elite-cube bekommen und auch nur geflucht wegen defekten - und das bei lächerlichen 65kg. aber wahrscheinlich kann ich das nicht beurteilen, weil ich nur nebenmher gefahren bin und sie nicht selbst geschrottet habe und sollte mich deshalb besser nicht zu den spox äussern...


----------



## Deleted61137 (13. April 2006)

wenn du behauptest das dieses bike nicht in diesen thread gehört dann sag mir doch mal wo es deiner meinung nach besser aufgehoben wäre.

wie es sich fährt kannst so schonmal garnicht beurteilen.


----------



## Krischan (13. April 2006)

Will ja das Feuer hier nicht unnötig anheizen, aber:
wechsel doch mal dein Avatar aus.
So ohne Sattel sieht es noch mehr nach Krawall aus.

Und, um mal meine Meinung kundzutun:
Es sieht einfach insgesamt ungünstig zusammengeschus- äh -konstruiert aus.
Du weißt, das Resultat ist das, was zählt.

Und nee.
Keine Ahnung, in welcher Kategorie es am besten aufgehoben wäre...
Nix für ungut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (13. April 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> ...dann sag mir doch mal wo es deiner meinung nach besser aufgehoben wäre.



Im Bikemarkt! Vom Verkaufserlös kaufst du dir dann einen Rahmen in deiner Größe  

Grüße.


----------



## emM_Ha (13. April 2006)

mete schrieb:
			
		

> Mein CD in L hat effektiv 7- 8cm Überhöhung, ich fahre normalerweise >15cm, ist also schon ein ziemlicher Unterschied, Oberrohr hat irgendwas um die 60cm.


Wie gesagt, meins hat 'n 55eer Oberrohr  und null Überhöhung, was wohl an der kleineren Rahmengröße liegt, da ich ja nur 1,70 bin .


			
				schnellejugend schrieb:
			
		

> Meins ist auch ein M und hat ein 58er Oberrohr. Ist ein Optimo, habe auch noch einen älteren, ist genauso lang. Meine Sitzhöhe ist ~gleich, ergibt Überhöhung mit einen 10020254 Vorbau. Ist wenig Überhöhung, das stimmt schon, hab jetzt keine Lust zu messen.
> Generell ist das natürlich geschmacksache, wenn du dir die geposteten Räder mal anschaust würde das vielen schon passen.
> Gestern 19:34


Größe M beim Optimo ist nicht Größe M beim CAAD 4, weil irgendwann in den letzten Jahren hat CD die Größenbezeichnungen geändert (damals M ist jetzt S und die damalige S heißt jetzt PS ). D.H. deine RH wäre damals L gewesen.
Wollte hier auch kein Streitgespräch über CD anfangen (bzw. weiterführen  ). Letzendlich hab *ich* mich damals ziemlich verhau'n. 
Die Rahmen sind imo verarbeitungsäßig über jeden Zweifel erhaben, über die Gabeln und die GEO (zumindest bei kleineren Größen) kann man streiten , oder nicht.  
Bin jetzt mit dem hier (mal wieder ein Bild)







ganz zufrieden.
RH= 48,  oberrohr = 58,5, Überhöhung ca. 5cm Tendenz sinkend. Man muss sich ja erst mal dran gewöhnen .


----------



## Mad Maz (13. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß kommt wieder!



Ich weiß!!  

<= Guckst du


----------



## emM_Ha (13. April 2006)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von Delgado
> Weiß kommt wieder!
> 
> ...


Was macht ihr, wenns wieder geht  ???

Im Ernst, sehr schick die Steppenwölfe  .


----------



## metin82 (13. April 2006)




----------



## w0LLe (13. April 2006)

Wenn GT-Musa meint er müsste hier so abgehen :

1. Dein Rad sieht aus als wäre die Rahmengrösse min. 2 Nummern zu groß gewählt worden ( kann so nicht richtig sein ) 

Geht bestimmt, aber mit dem kurzen Vorbau und dem Sattel der fast keine Sattelstütze bräuchte, brauchst Du dich nicht wundern das die Leute hier nen bißschen amüsiert über dich und dein Bike reagieren.

2. Der Lenker gehört weiter nach vorwärts gedreht, da brechen dir ja fast die Arme nach innen weg beim fahren.

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/1124.JPG

Das das Rad hier nicht reingehört mochte ich nicht sagen, hat zwar nen Rizer aber mein Gott, hier sind schon ganz andere Bikes gepostet worden.

Da mein Bike diese Saison hier "noch nicht" reingehört, poste ich es auch nicht.
Um genau solche Probleme zu vermeiden wie du sie jetzt hast !
Nach dem großen Umbau nach der Saison wird es hier auch präsentiert.

Man muss sein Rad ja nicht überall posten, auch wenn man stolz auf sein Kunstwerk ist.

Gruß wolle


----------



## Edith L. (13. April 2006)

w0LLe schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss sein Rad ja nicht überall posten, auch wenn man stolz auf sein Kunstwerk ist.
> Gruß wolle



Und wenn, dann sollte man bemüht sein, sein bike hier in diesem thread in ansprechender und gepflegter Form zu präsentieren = sauber+erkennbar!

"Schoko"seite, Pedalstellung, Reifenmontage, Kettenlauf wage ich gar nicht erst anzusprechen!


----------



## dre (13. April 2006)

Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn, dann sollte man bemüht sein, sein bike hier in diesem thread in ansprechender und gepflegter Form zu präsentieren = sauber+erkennbar!
> 
> "Schoko"seite, Pedalstellung, Reifenmontage, Kettenlauf wage ich gar nicht erst anzusprechen!





... genau. Ordnung muss sein. Wo sind wir denn hier. Bzw. wo kommen wir denn hin, wenn hier jeder und überhaupt und so.


----------



## polo (13. April 2006)

@ metin82:
finde ich nicht schön, weil:
- häßlicher sattel
- züge wirken unsauber, nicht abgeschnitten (hr bremse?), zu lang (schaltwerk), farben...
- blaues zeug ist geschmacksache, ich mag's nicht
- bereich cockpit, steuerrohr unaufgeräumt: aufkleber, kabelbinder, tacho, tachokabel, weiteres unerkennbares gedöns am unterrohr.
- flaschen häßlich 
- teppich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (13. April 2006)

emM_Ha schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht ihr, wenns wieder geht  ???
> 
> Im Ernst, sehr schick die Steppenwölfe  .



Mir schwebt da gerade ein Fred vor:

"_Die weißen Wölfe_"

Aufzucht, Pflege, Haltung und Entwicklung ...


----------



## KaschmirKönig (13. April 2006)

das könnte man mit einer bösen band verwechseln ^^


----------



## polo (13. April 2006)

das ist ein buch.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (13. April 2006)

und eine band http://www.turnitdown.de/164.html


----------



## polo (13. April 2006)

im zweifel ist die band sche¡ße, jünger ist sie auf jeden fall.


----------



## richie392 (13. April 2006)

Hoi,

obwohl von der RR-Sucht befallen, habe ich jetzt mein MTB etwas renoviert, d.h. durch einen neuen Rahmen gesegnet:

Meine neueste Errungenschaft: NoSaint Luzifer Scandium

Dank dem Rahmen (1260g) wiegt das Rad unter 10kg.
Ganz besonders stolz bin ich auf die Sattelstütze, die seit einigen Jahren nur rumlag: Eine von einem guten Kumpel geerbte original Syncros Stütze aus Mitte der 90er Jahre in 31,6mm (als Syncros noch Kult war!!!).
Das Schaltwerk (STX RC) ist aus '97, die XTR-Bremsen aus '99, die Judy Race (1600g) aus '01, die LX-Kurbel aus '02 und der Rest relativ neu. Den Flaschenhalter (Pogo-Clip) hab ich noch von meinem Centurion NoPogo (jaja, damals wars   ) - der passt ganz gut zur Rahmenfarbe finde ich.
Laufräder sind von DT Swiss (340er Naben). Reifen Explorer. Ich weiß, der Spacer-Turm geht überhaupt nicht - aber da hatt' ich noch keine Lust, den wegzumachen.  

Zu dem Rahmen muß ich sagen, für den Preis (375) echt top! Gibts beim Borni. Am Steuersatz und am Innenlagergehäuse sind die Auflageflächen plangefräst und auch sonst ist der Rahmen 1a verarbeitet und dank Eloxal-Schicht (hoffentlich) haltbar und eben leicht.

So, jetzt muß es nur noch bißchen trocken draußen werden und los gehts!  










Richie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (13. April 2006)

> Im Bikemarkt! Vom Verkaufserlös kaufst du dir dann einen Rahmen in deiner Größe



hahaha....der ist gut!


----------



## Deleted61137 (13. April 2006)

> Wenn GT-Musa meint er müsste hier so abgehen



wer geht denn ab?wir unterhalten uns doch nur!



> Geht bestimmt, aber mit dem kurzen Vorbau und dem Sattel der fast keine Sattelstütze bräuchte, brauchst Du dich nicht wundern das die Leute hier nen bißschen amüsiert über dich und dein Bike reagieren.



nur weil meins mal etwas anders aussieht als ihr euch das vorstellt und der rahmen etwas zu gross ist mögt ihr es nicht.ist ja auch in ordnung..hat jeder seine meinung dazu(ich mag auch nicht jedes eurer bikes).hab auch schon ganz andere sachen darüber gehört.daher sieht man wieder das geschmäcker halt verschieden sind.



> Der Lenker gehört weiter nach vorwärts gedreht, da brechen dir ja fast die Arme nach innen weg beim fahren.



ich sag dir mal was dazu.als ich mir die gabel in der werkstatt hab einbauen lassen hab ich denen vorbau und lenker da gelassen um es gleich fahrbereit abzuholen.am tag der abholung war der lenker weiter nach hinten also wirklich so ne armbrecher-stellung.
keine ahnung warum das auf den fotos immer so schlimm aussieht,eurer meinung nach,aber ich hab ne fast gerade lenkerhaltung.




> Da mein Bike diese Saison hier "noch nicht" reingehört, poste ich es auch nicht.
> Um genau solche Probleme zu vermeiden wie du sie jetzt hast !



ich hab damit keine probleme sondern die andern !


----------



## skyline (13. April 2006)

Könnt ihr mal wieder auf den Punkt kommen? Will Bilder sehen! Zur Not zeig ich meine Coladose nochmal, aber die is ja bekannt und geändert wurde nix.

cheers, nils


----------



## lelebebbel (13. April 2006)

richie392 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoi,
> 
> obwohl von der RR-Sucht befallen, habe ich jetzt mein MTB etwas renoviert, d.h. durch einen neuen Rahmen gesegnet:
> 
> ...



Das ist ein schöner Aufbau, sehr gelungen mit den roten Akzenten. Nur die Kurbel passt nicht so ganz.

Allerdings kann man die Bilder glaube ich nur öffnen, wenn man einen Tour-Forum Account hat... lad sie am besten nochmal hier in der Galerie hoch.


----------



## polo (13. April 2006)

@ GT-Musa: wer sein rad hier reinstellt und die kritik nicht verträgt, kann sich bei mama ausheulen.
@ richie: sau schön!


----------



## emM_Ha (13. April 2006)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ein schöner Aufbau, sehr gelungen mit den roten Akzenten. Nur die Kurbel passt nicht so ganz.
> 
> Allerdings kann man die Bilder glaube ich nur öffnen, wenn man einen Tour-Forum Account hat... lad sie am besten nochmal hier in der Galerie hoch.


Geht auch ohne Tour-Account.

Schönes Bike  

Bis auf die Kurbel, besser was schwarzes (rotes gibts bestimmt nicht passend  ).
Und unbedingt Gabelschaft ablängen, damit das Türmchen da weg kommt ...


----------



## Deleted61137 (13. April 2006)

> @ GT-Musa: wer sein rad hier reinstellt und die kritik nicht verträgt, kann sich bei mama ausheulen.




du bist schon ein ganz harter!   ich bestehe sogar auf kritik und das von anfang an schon!
aber wenn schon kritik dann auch mit anstand und nicht so ne sch....e wie dein lenker passt mir nicht poste dein bike woanders oder dein rahmen scheint zu gross zu sein für dich deswegen ist es kein CC Bike usw.!
mir auch eigentlich egal.wollte mich nur mal mit andern GT Bikern unterhalten aber hier sind ja überwiegend nur "profis"(haha) die genau wissen wie ein bike auszusehen hat und alles was davon abweicht ist schlecht,fährt sich nicht gut oder sieht besch....n aus.


----------



## Deleted61137 (13. April 2006)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## mikeonbike (13. April 2006)

hier kann man ganz wunderbar sehen, dass der lenker falsch montiert ist...   trotzdem langweilt das gezetter...


----------



## polo (13. April 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> du bist schon ein ganz harter!


richtig.


			
				GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> wollte mich nur mal mit andern GT Bikern unterhalten


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=110


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (13. April 2006)

Allein die Tatsache, dass du dich so sehr über die Kritik aufregst und permanent versuchst dein Bike zu rechtfertigen, sagt doch schon alles. Wärst du mit deinem Bike 100%ig zufrieden würdest du dich nicht so aufregen! 

Grüße.

P.s.: Übrigens, dein Lenker ist falsch montiert!


----------



## Edith L. (13. April 2006)

@gt-musa
Die Pedale sollteste auch mal schleunigst wechseln!


----------



## trailblaster (13. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Mir schwebt da gerade ein Fred vor:
> 
> "_Die weißen Wölfe_"
> 
> Aufzucht, Pflege, Haltung und Entwicklung ...



jo mach das! ich bin dabei!

das no saint, mit dem namen kann ich mal garnichts anfangen, ist 
sehr schön. die gabel hatte ich auch, einfach nur schön. der rahmen
ist wieder mal ein fusion aka chaka aka poison usw...


----------



## Deleted61137 (13. April 2006)

> hier kann man ganz wunderbar sehen, dass der lenker falsch montiert ist





> P.s.: Übrigens, dein Lenker ist falsch montiert!




kann mir einer von euch "profibikern" auch sagen warum ?


----------



## Deleted61137 (13. April 2006)

> Allein die Tatsache, dass du dich so sehr über die Kritik aufregst und permanent versuchst dein Bike zu rechtfertigen, sagt doch schon alles. Wärst du mit deinem Bike 100%ig zufrieden würdest du dich nicht so aufregen!




..mein bike braucht keine rechtfertigung und ich reg mich auch nicht auf.falls du es nicht mitbekommen hast...wir unterhalten uns hier(was in einem forum ja vorkommen soll).
also wenn einheimischer nichts ordentliches zu sagen hat sollte der selbige sich auch nicht einmischen.


----------



## Deleted61137 (13. April 2006)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Northern lite (13. April 2006)

nichts gegen Bilder - ganz im Gegenteil!!!!!!!!!!

...aber haben wir jatzt nicht allmählich genug von dem Zaskar gesehen?

Vorschlag: geh doch einfach mal in nen gutsortierten Bikeshop und scha Dir dort an wie Rizer dort an den Bikes montiert sind.... wenn Du das das mit Deinem vergleichst wirst Du schon sehen warum hier (richtigerweise) behauptet wird, dass Deiner nicht korrekt montiert ist.

Gruß Northern lite


----------



## polo (13. April 2006)

riser sind immer falsch montiert.


----------



## _stalker_ (13. April 2006)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> riser sind immer falsch montiert.








 - an nem xc-racebike wohlgemerkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Northern lite (13. April 2006)

das sehe ich generell auch so... auch wenn manchmal Ausnahem die Regel bestätigen


----------



## HB76 (13. April 2006)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> riser sind immer falsch montiert.




ich bekomm da immer krebs in den augen


----------



## Einheimischer (13. April 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir einer von euch "profibikern" auch sagen warum ?



Bin leider kein Profibiker, deshalb antworte ich mal lieber nicht auf die Frage.



			
				GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> ..mein bike braucht keine rechtfertigung und ich reg mich auch nicht auf.falls du es nicht mitbekommen hast...wir unterhalten uns hier(was in einem forum ja vorkommen soll).
> also wenn einheimischer nichts ordentliches zu sagen hat sollte der selbige sich auch nicht einmischen.



Ach und du bestimmst hier im Forum, was ordentlich ist und was nicht, oder wie? Es soll in Foren auch mal vorkommen, dass man eine Antwort bekommt, die einem nicht passt! 

Grüße

P.s.: übrigens, dein Lenker ist immernoch falsch montiert!


----------



## HB76 (13. April 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Es soll in Foren auch mal vorkommen, dass man eine Antwort bekommt, die einem nicht passt!




passiert mir ständig


----------



## Peter88 (13. April 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> [/url][/IMG]



Und der Sattel ist nicht 100% "ausgerichtet".  

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## zaskar76 (13. April 2006)

egal, er sagt eh das meistens im stehen fährt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!t (13. April 2006)

*zum einen*: riser sind ok, wenn man sie richtig montiert.
hier sind einige die nicht kapieren wollen, das es leute gibt die damit tatsächlich besser zurechtkommen... 

*zum anderen*: dein lenker ist falsch montiert, wenn du ihn noch weiter nach vorne drehst wirst du merken das es noch fälscher wird.


----------



## Joscha (13. April 2006)

lustig was hier abgeht^^... nun muss ich auch mal was schreiben 

der lenker ist so montiert weil er in der richtigen einstellung zuweit weg vom sattel ist und somit der fahrer nicht mehr dran kommt^^. lösung lass doch einfach den vorbau weg 

ne mal im ernst du kannst auf dem rad fahren? gibts nen foto von dir in action mit dem bike?


----------



## emM_Ha (13. April 2006)

Könnten wir das Thema ZaskarRiserRahmenhöheSattelposition mit einem gemeinschaftlichen Friedensgebet begraben?  

Passendes Foto hab ich:


----------



## Einheimischer (13. April 2006)

emM_Ha schrieb:
			
		

> Könnten wir das Thema ZaskarRiserRahmenhöheSattelposition mit einem gemeinschaftlichen Friedensgebet begraben?
> [/IMG]



Von wegen beten, wieso zum Teufel hast du einen silbernen Hybrid Rahmen - selbst poliert? Sieht gut aus!

Grüße.


----------



## emM_Ha (13. April 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Von wegen beten, wieso zum Teufel hast du einen silbernen Hybrid Rahmen - selbst poliert? Sieht gut aus!
> 
> Grüße.


Jepp, original Homemade. Die Kurbel übrigens auch  .
Auf dem Bild glänzt es nich so schön. War zu nass, eigentlich kein Tag für'n Shooting  .

In echt ist es matt-glänzend.


----------



## Einheimischer (13. April 2006)

Gefällt mir wirklich gut, vor allem kommt nun der Hinterbau richtiggut zur Geltung. Wenn mein Lack mal nicht mehr schön ist, mach ich das mit meinem vieleicht auch, ist aber bestimmt 'ne Menge Arbeit, oder? Hast du eine Vorher/Nacher Wiegung gemacht, würde mich mal interessieren wieveil Lack da drauf ist.

Grüße.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. April 2006)

@ GT-Musa: Mach Dir nichts draus, Du wächst bestimmt noch rein.

Das "langweilige" schwarz-silberne Giant sieht sehr, sehr schön aus. Da paßt wirklich alles zusammen.


----------



## Deleted61137 (13. April 2006)

@northern lite   :   die bilder mach ich doch nur damit sich die andern weiter über mein bike hermachen können.das bringt spass.



> Und der Sattel ist nicht 100% "ausgerichtet".



erst gucken dann nachdenken danach erst reden.steht das bike gerade?



> egal, er sagt eh das meistens im stehen fährt...



..kann ein alter mann der ständig im sitzen fährt natürlich nicht verstehen.


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (13. April 2006)

emM_Ha schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit der Einbauhöhe seh ich anders. Mit negativem Vorbau (120er) und Straight-Bar kam ich mit meinem CAAD 4 + FattySuper auf glatte 0 cm Überhöhung. Sattelhöhe war 70 cm (Mitte  Tretlager - Oberkante Sattel).
> Ich weis nicht wie's anderen CD-Usern geht, aber ich fand meinen Rahmen (Caad 4, RH = 43 cm, Steuerrohr mit Steuersatz übrigens 13,5 cm) für Leute unter 1,80 Körpergröße einfach an der Front zu hoch. Hinzu kommt das extrem Kurze Oberrohr von 55 cm waagerecht.
> Fazit: Als Tralbike sicher braucbar, für CC und Marathon in der RH keine Alternative. Mag sein das  es bei größeren Rahmen anders ist. Kenne auch die aktuellen Geos jetzt nicht. Für mich wars jedenfalls 'n Fehlkauf



Will das nochmal kurz aufgreifen. Ich fahre den CAAD4 in XL (Oberrohr 63,5 cm) und habe eine Überhöhung von ca. 10 cm bei einem 20°C Vorbau. Auch habe ich überhaupt keine Probleme mit einem steigendem Vorderrad an steilen Anstiegen ( > 18%). Für mich entwickelt gerade da das Bike seine wahre Qualität. So nun aber auch noch ein Foto, gab es hier zwar schon mal, aber weil es so schön ist!


----------



## zaskar76 (13. April 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metin82 (14. April 2006)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> @ metin82:
> finde ich nicht schön, weil:
> - häßlicher sattel
> - züge wirken unsauber, nicht abgeschnitten (hr bremse?), zu lang (schaltwerk), farben...
> ...



Alter! Das mit dem Teppich hat mich gekränkt!  
Das ist mein Keller.... lieber nen Teppich, als Steinboden


----------



## hasenheide (14. April 2006)

M.E.C.Hammer schrieb:
			
		

> eine Überhöhung von ca. 10 cm bei einem *20°C* Vorbau.


Und wieviel ist das in Fahrenheit?


----------



## GlanDas (14. April 2006)

M.E.C.Hammer schrieb:
			
		

> Auch habe ich überhaupt keine Probleme mit einem steigendem Vorderrad an steilen Anstiegen ( > 18%).



okay, 18% ist nochmachbar
aber was mich stört ist das wenn man nen steilen anstieg im Gelände hat und da dann ne wurzel wo man drüber muss kann mans eigentlich gleich aufgeben  
(und steil ist 16% aufwärts)


----------



## emM_Ha (14. April 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Gefällt mir wirklich gut, vor allem kommt nun der Hinterbau richtiggut zur Geltung. Wenn mein Lack mal nicht mehr schön ist, mach ich das mit meinem vieleicht auch, ist aber bestimmt 'ne Menge Arbeit, oder? Hast du eine Vorher/Nacher Wiegung gemacht, würde mich mal interessieren wieveil Lack da drauf ist.


Ja, war 'ne Sch**ßarbeit. Hat 4Tage gedauert, bis der Lack runter war. Man muss den Abbeizer ja immer über Nacht wirken lassen. Soll aber besseres Abbeizmittel geben als das Baumarkt-Molto-Zeugs das ich hatte.
Gewichtsmäßig hat es ca. 75 g gebracht.



> Will das nochmal kurz aufgreifen. Ich fahre den CAAD4 in XL (Oberrohr 63,5 cm) und habe eine Überhöhung von ca. 10 cm bei einem 20°C Vorbau.


Wie gesagt, scheint eher ein Problem der Kleinen zu sein  .Wenn man nur 70 cm Sattelhöhe braucht, kommt man halt nicht weit über die Lenkerhöhe.
Welche Gabeln habt ihr denn? Vielleicht bauen die Ultras noch mal 'n Stück kürzer als meine Super.
Finds auch eher schade, weil das CD-Konzept imo so übel nicht ist wie es hier oft dargestellt wird. Der Rahmen ist erstklassig und die Gabel ist die beste CC-(Feder)Gabel die ich bisher fahren durfte. Vor allem bocksteif und dadurch präzise. Die starre Pace am Giant ist da echt weicher .
Zur Lefty kann ich nichts sagen, außer dass sie mir optisch absolut nicht zusagt. Überhaupt scheinen die Entwicklungen von CD (wie auch aller anderen großen Hersteller) eher aufs Marketing zu zielen als auf sinnvolle Innovationen. Aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung, die hier nicht wieder zu seitenlangen Diskussionen a'la ProKontraCannondaleistdoofundichhabdenlängsten führen soll. 

So, und hier ist noch 'n Bild , um dem Thema gerecht zu werden:







Meinen CD Rahmen gibts übrigens demnächst bei ebay. Allerdings braucht die Gabel 'ne Komplettüberholung. Nähere Infos auch gern per PM.


----------



## mauntenbeiker (14. April 2006)

emM_Ha schrieb:
			
		

> In echt ist es *matt-glänzend*.



...was es alles gibt... 

die arbeit hat sich gelohnt - sehr hübsches unikat!


----------



## emM_Ha (14. April 2006)

mauntenbeiker schrieb:
			
		

> ...was es alles gibt...
> 
> die arbeit hat sich gelohnt - sehr hübsches unikat!


Danke   !
Ich hab den Leidensweg mal hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/11556 dokumentiert. Passt irgendwie zum Karfreitag


----------



## Speedstuff (14. April 2006)

@emM Ha

dein giant ist echt super geworden! 
welche rh und wie schwer ist es denn?
hast du den lack denn letztendlich nun mit dem abbeizer runter bekommen
oder taugte der gar nichts? gibt doch mal nen paar tipps ;-)


----------



## emM_Ha (14. April 2006)

headshoker_dl schrieb:
			
		

> @emM Ha
> 
> dein giant ist echt super geworden!
> welche rh und wie schwer ist es denn?
> ...


RH = M (48 cm )
Gewicht laut Teileliste ca. 8,2 kg (hab leider keine Bikewaage).

Noch mal zum Rahmen:
Letzendlich war das entscheidende Werkzeug *Geduld*  . Der Abbeizer hat schon gewirkt, ich mußte das Zeug aber 5 mal auftragen und über Nacht einwirken lassen damit wirklich alles abgelöst war. So richtig gings erst nach dem dritten mal Einpinseln los. Das hätte ich mir doch was schneller gewünscht.
Vor dem ersten Auftrag hab ich den Lack etwas mit den Messingbürsten angerauht. Ob das wirklich nötig war weiß ich nicht.
Dort wo der Abbeizer gewirkt hatte, konnte ich den Lack einfach abziehen. Fühlte sich an wie ausgeleierter Präser  . Auf dem Foto von Tag 4 kann man das ganz gut sehen.
Mit den Klingen musste ich dann nur noch den ganz hartnäckigen Lackresten z.B. an den Schweißraupen und ums Tretlager rum zu Leibe rücken.
Das eigentliche Finish hab ich dann mit den Stahlwolle-Pads gemacht. Die sind extrem fein und eigentlich für die Bearbeitung von Holzoberflächen gedacht.
Zum Schluß hab ich das Ganze noch mit Alu-Politur aus dem Autozubehör gewienert.

Zur Pflege:
Bike wird mit Seifenlauge und Wasserschlauch gerinigt wenns *wirklich* dreckig ist. Wenns trocken ist, wird der Rahmen mit Alu-Reiniger (auch Autozubehör) abgerieben. Dadurch verschwinden die Wasserränder und die Oberfläche ist gegen Wasser und Fettfinger imprägniert.
Nachpolieren musste ich bisher nicht, könnt ich aber mal ... so als Frühjahrsputz .


----------



## CSB (14. April 2006)

@ emM_Ha
Das Bike ist ein wahrhaftiges CC-Kunstwerk . Schlicht,funktionell und einfach nur edel  Endlich hat sich mal jemand Gedanken gemacht und nicht nur ein paar X-beliebige Leichtbauteile an ein X-beliebiges Bike gebaut  .....super Idee mit dem Entlacken. Hättest du vielleicht Sandstrahlen (Kunststoffgranulat) sollen,daß wär garantiert schneller gegangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (14. April 2006)




----------



## Limit83 (14. April 2006)

Keine Ahnung, warum es nicht angezeigt wird?

edit: Passt!


----------



## AngryApe (14. April 2006)

hmm ist der NN vorne nicht falschrum?!...ansonsten SEEEHHHR GEIL


----------



## trailblaster (14. April 2006)

jo wieder mal eine weiße rakete. fettes lob!


----------



## Einheimischer (14. April 2006)

Schick schick Limit, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, wie dreckig das Teil heut Mittag noch war  

Grüße.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (14. April 2006)

@emM_Ha

du hast aber nur den lack abgebeizt, nicht poliert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (14. April 2006)

Hey das Endorfin ist ja wohl echt der Hammer , einfach geil , vor allem macht die Magura Gabel da en gutes Bild dran.Nur der Spacer muss weg.
Weisse bikes sind einfach geil


----------



## M!ke (14. April 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

>



Weisse Bikes sind wohl schwer im Kommen...

Sehr geiles Bike....


----------



## uphillking (14. April 2006)

AngryApe schrieb:
			
		

> hmm ist der NN vorne nicht falschrum?!...ansonsten SEEEHHHR GEIL



Nein, der N.N. ist richtig herum montiert (laut Angabe) !

Wobei ich immer noch der Überzeugung bin dass Schwalbe die Laufrichtung beim Nobby Nic falsch aufgedruckt/vulkanisiert hat, und der Reifen eigentlich andersherum montiert gehört.


----------



## w0LLe (14. April 2006)

Schönes weisses Endorfin !!
Wie meins, nur das ich nen RR hab


----------



## KaschmirKönig (14. April 2006)

da hier auf perfektionismus geachtet wird ^^ möchte ich zu bedenken geben das auf dem hinterrad des endorfin die reifenbeschriftung nicht an der position steht wie der felgenaufkleber. 
Beim Forderrad hingegen schon.   

wunderschönes rad im übrigen


----------



## emM_Ha (14. April 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> @emM_Ha
> 
> du hast aber nur den lack abgebeizt, nicht poliert?


Doch, doch wie ich geschrieben hab, abgebeizt, geschmirgelt und poliert. Im Album sieht man den Rahmen zuletzt noch unpoliert. Ein Bild wo man nur den polierten Rahmen sieht hab ich leider nicht mehr ...  .
Ist aber auch keine Hochglanz-Maschinenpolitur, sondern nur mit Polierpaste und Tuch. Man verblitzt sich nich direkt die Augen, wie gesagt eher matt-glänzend.
Ist aber sehr unempfindlich und beständig. Ich werd aber demnächst mal ein paar Pics vom geputzten Rad im Sonnenschein machen, sobald Putzzustand und Wetter in einer günstigen Konstellation sind  .

@limit:
Sehr schick  , jetzt nur noch die gelben Sticker von der Gabel und 'ne schwarz eloxierte Kurbel dran, z.B. R.F. Deus  .


----------



## AngryApe (15. April 2006)

uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, der N.N. ist richtig herum montiert (laut Angabe) !
> 
> Wobei ich immer noch der Überzeugung bin dass Schwalbe die Laufrichtung beim Nobby Nic falsch aufgedruckt/vulkanisiert hat, und der Reifen eigentlich andersherum montiert gehört.



hmm jo, also ich fahr ihn vorne in anderstrum ...hab garnicht auf die angabe geachtet sondern nach gefühl montiert und es funtzt bis jetzt prima


----------



## chri5 (15. April 2006)

Geiles Endorfin! Da noch einen weissen SLR drauf wie auf dem hier (ist nicht meins) und es ist perfekt!


----------



## Limit83 (15. April 2006)

Danke! Danke! Fühle mich geehrt!    
Zu den Punkten:
- Der Reifen ist nach Angabe montiert, wobei ich auch glaube, dass er andersrum drauf sollte, aber Schwalbe wird sich schon was dabei gedacht haben.
- Der Spacerturm kommt bald ab, hab das Rad erst seid 3-4 Wochen und werd den Vorbau nun so lassen.
- Einen weißen SLR hab ich mir schon bestellt wird aber laut Selle Italia nicht mehr hergestellt, muss mir also wohl einen bei ebay ersteigern.  
- Dass der Mantel am Hinterrad von der Beschriftung her nicht mit der auf der Felge übereinstimmt ist natürlich ein faut pas. Ist mir wohl beim beim Montieren nach dem letzten Platten im Gelände passiert!  
Gruß Limit!


----------



## mauntenbeiker (15. April 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> da hier auf perfektionismus geachtet wird...
> Beim Forderrad hingegen schon...



...perfekt ist nichts und niemand...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!t (15. April 2006)

boa.. das inbred is ne wucht !


----------



## miep (15. April 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> - Einen weißen SLR hab ich mir schon bestellt wird aber laut Selle Italia nicht mehr hergestellt, muss mir also wohl einen bei ebay ersteigern.




Bitte schön.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. April 2006)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> boa.. das inbred is ne wucht !



Genau das habe ich - neidvoll - auch gedacht. 

Da würde mich aber doch mal das Gewicht interessieren. Weißt Du noch irgendwelche Details, chri5?


----------



## .: nils :. (15. April 2006)

vielleicht eine - in euren augen - dumme frage: aber was ist ein inbred???


----------



## KaschmirKönig (15. April 2006)

rofl mauntenbiker, natürlich mit v  aber mountain mit ou und biker mit i


----------



## [email protected]!t (15. April 2006)

.: nils :. schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht eine - in euren augen - dumme frage: aber was ist ein inbred???




das weisse fahrrad da oben.


----------



## skyline (15. April 2006)

uups, sorry


----------



## eHugo (15. April 2006)

@chri5 auch wenn dat nit deins ist ist das ein perfektes RAD....


----------



## chri5 (15. April 2006)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das habe ich - neidvoll - auch gedacht.
> 
> Da würde mich aber doch mal das Gewicht interessieren. Weißt Du noch irgendwelche Details, chri5?



Find das auch total lecker und das in Stahl! Hammer!
Alle Details hier:
http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=14896


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. April 2006)

Danke sehr! Der hat's doch tatsächlich geschafft, mit diesem Bleirahmen ein fahrbares Rad unter 10 kg aufzubauen, das auch noch klasse aussieht. Respekt!


----------



## supiboy (17. April 2006)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=11593

könnt Ihr hierzu mal Eure Komentare abgeben ?  ich weiß nicht welchen der beiden sättel ich montieren soll. den roten Kona oder den Tinker der drauf ist ???!!!  habe beide x Mal rauf- und runtergebaut und kann mich nicht entscheiden.....wäre echt nett. danke.

Robi


----------



## damonsta (17. April 2006)

da fehlt halt noch bissl was ;-)
an sich ganz ok, auch wenn du gleich wg lenker usw zu hören bekommst es sei kein cc
was ist das für eine gabel?
und: was wird es denn ca wiegen wenns fertig ist?


----------



## Einheimischer (17. April 2006)

supiboy schrieb:
			
		

> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=11593
> 
> könnt Ihr hierzu mal Eure Komentare abgeben ?  ich weiß nicht welchen der beiden sättel ich montieren soll. den roten Kona oder den Tinker der drauf ist ???!!!  habe beide x Mal rauf- und runtergebaut und kann mich nicht entscheiden.....wäre echt nett. danke.
> 
> Robi



Den roten Kona definitiv!

Grüße.


----------



## Deleted61137 (17. April 2006)

ich bin auch für den Kona Sattel !


----------



## [email protected]!t (17. April 2006)

ja den roten drauf...

ansonsten nettes bike.

ist das die wedge von 02/03


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supiboy (17. April 2006)

damonsta schrieb:
			
		

> da fehlt halt noch bissl was ;-)
> an sich ganz ok, auch wenn du gleich wg lenker usw zu hören bekommst es sei kein cc
> was ist das für eine gabel?
> und: was wird es denn ca wiegen wenns fertig ist?




hm, was fehlt denn ?  ok, die Kette, Blödheit eigene....  

ich weiß das mit dem Lenker. das Blöde ist nur das ich mir den schmalen Flat-Teilen überhaupt nicht zurecht komme. daher dieser. original sind bei Kona auch solche breiten Teile montiert. in Canada ist es halt bißchen anders. und bei gutem Gelände ( in Wyoming ) hat das so seinen Vorteil. sei es drum. 

den Kona.....hm, muss ich nochmal montieren und schauen. ich mach mal gleich noch ein Bild davon.


----------



## supiboy (17. April 2006)

so, Bild mit Kona Sattel ist eingestellt. dann werde ich den Tinker wohl verkaufen. jemand Interesse ?


----------



## bikehumanumest (17. April 2006)

zur abwechslung wieder mal ein bild und rahmenrätsel... und mal wieder ein schwarzes...





und ganz piano: bike ist noch im testaufbau und es fehlen noch ein paar teile... 

fährt sich aber schon so recht nett...

joe


----------



## Jackass1987 (17. April 2006)

hallo,

tipp mal auf nen nero rahmen 

fährst du das rad mit offenen sattelschnellspanner !?

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## trailblaster (18. April 2006)

das macht schon einen sehr guten eindruck  
nur das barend sieht schwer verarztet aus


----------



## Limit83 (18. April 2006)

miep schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte schön.


Ist bestellt!


----------



## Meridateufel (19. April 2006)

hallöchen
ich würde sagen es ist nen poison carbon rahmen oder?


----------



## jones (20. April 2006)

@bikehumanumest

dein hinterer schnellspanner sieht so irgendwie komisch aus - auf die andere seite machen, dann is das besser


----------



## bikehumanumest (20. April 2006)

jones schrieb:
			
		

> @bikehumanumest
> 
> dein hinterer schnellspanner sieht so irgendwie komisch aus - auf die andere seite machen, dann is das besser



nicht nur der tunespanner sieht komisch aus ...außerdem passt das zu dem fahrer...

ne im ernst,man soll doch den spanner nicht auf die seite wo die scheibe ist machen oder doch ?? wer kennt sich da aus ...?

update : jetzt mit der grünen sid worldcup, ist mein markenzeichen...zusammen mit dem passenden helm...(ok.mit der german answer siehts irgendwie harmonischer aus...aber mit der sid ist die geometrie racemässiger, die baut nicht so hoch...)





sehr lustig ist jetzt auch die bremskombi...
mal schauen ob man damit am sonntag in trieb überhaupt  mitfahren darf...zum marta bremszug/gabelschaft kürzen komm ich wohl auch nicht mehr,weil ich dauernd im forum hänge... und die bremsscheibe eiert auch noch...ist die alte von meiner marta sl, war zu faul die scheiben zu wechseln...muß ja auch irgendwann mal trainieren
gehen

joe   apropos, der richtige rahmenname war noch nicht dabei... wenn das stimmt was mein teamchef (benny jörges-team tricho tissue-bikepalast freiburg) mir gesagt hat...


----------



## rpo35 (20. April 2006)

@Joe: Das mit den Spannern ist Blödsinn. Wird bei Problemen mit den Disc schonmal mit rumprobiert. Bei mir sind sie, vorne wie hinten, links und alles ist in Butter.
Zum Bike: Auch wenn's Dein Markenzeichen ist; die grüne SID finde ich recht unpassend und die Bremskonfiguration wirst Du doch so nicht lassen oder ?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (20. April 2006)

Ich würds so lassen, ungewöhnlich, aber hat was!

Grüße.


----------



## trailblaster (20. April 2006)

hehehe anders rum wärs ja vielleicht noch sinnvoll


----------



## jones (20. April 2006)

also das mit den schnellspannern und das es denen zu warm werden kann ist irgendwie so ein gespenst  

kann nur probleme geben, wenn du solche billigen hast, die ne unterlagscheibe aus kunststoff haben, die dann quasi die spannkraft aufbaut. ist mir mal an meinem winterrad passiert - allerdings im herbst  ohne schneekühlung  
aber bei den tune-teile und auch bei meinen spinstix ist ja alles aus metall - und so heiß wird - hoff ich mal - keine bremsscheibe, dass das weich wird  

zum rad selbst:
der rahmen sieht schon irgendwie gut aus, aber gerade durch den komisch platzierten schnellspannhebel an der s-stütze und den "unförmigen" flaschenhalter siehts bischen komisch aus.

das mit der bremse find ich gar nicht so schlecht. ist halt nicht rein nach der optik aufgebaut. wenn´s so bleiben soll wären natürlich die gleichen felgen bzw. hersteller der felgen schön.
sabine spitz fuhr ja in münsingen auch vorne felge und hinten disc


----------



## EmJay (20. April 2006)

Ich würd mal sagen, die Kette ist etwas zu kurz, oder täuscht das?!
Beim Schalten aufs größte Ritzel macht das Schaltwerk mal locker die Grätsche...


----------



## rpo35 (20. April 2006)

jones schrieb:
			
		

> ...sabine spitz fuhr ja in münsingen auch vorne felge und hinten disc


Das hatte sicher andere Gründe...jedenfalls ist es völliger Blödsinn ! Wenn ich irgendwo Bremspower benötige, dann vorne.


----------



## [email protected]!t (20. April 2006)

die sid ist aber nicht disctauglich...

ich finde den mischmasch auch unschön, besser vorne und hinten felge.

außerdem ist die farbe der gabel alles andere als passend.. würde ich schwarz lackieren.


----------



## polo (20. April 2006)

er schreibt doch, daß er mit dem aufbau nicht fertig ist 
mit einer schwarzen gabel könnte man das rad einreihen in die gruppe der öden eintönigkeit.


----------



## EmJay (20. April 2006)

Die Sid umzulackieren wäre der Frevel schlechthin- ich wollt, ich hätt die Farbe ergattern können. Und das mit Sid und nicht Disc-tauglich: Bloß nicht schon wieder diese Diskussion. (Nebenbei: ich find es funzt einwandfrei)


----------



## Died1983 (20. April 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (20. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das hatte sicher andere Gründe...jedenfalls ist es völliger Blödsinn ! Wenn ich irgendwo Bremspower benötige, dann vorne.



sicherlich hatte es andere gründe (war ja irgendwas mit einer defekten gabel oder so)

aber wie ich bereits geschrieben habe ist es aus technischer sicht sicherlich nicht schlecht, wenn man nicht gerade 100kg hat.
früher fuhr man mit felgenbremse vorne und hinten und konnte auch anhalten.

mit dem beispiel spitz wollte ich nur sagen, dass es nicht die schlechteste variante ist, sonst wäre sie ja wohl nicht so gefahren und hätte auch noch gewonnen


----------



## rpo35 (20. April 2006)

jones schrieb:
			
		

> ...früher fuhr man mit felgenbremse vorne und hinten und konnte auch anhalten...


Das streitet ja auch niemand ab, ist aber nicht der Punkt. Wenn Disc und VB, dann vorne Disc...


----------



## Markus Schlapp (20. April 2006)

Ist zwar noch nicht fertig, aber welches Bike ist das schon...;-)


----------



## kimpel (20. April 2006)

at Died1983: die bank find ich richtig geil


----------



## JoeDesperado (20. April 2006)

Died1983 schrieb:
			
		

>



seit längerem wieder mal ein ets-x, fein  
18" ? gewicht, was für kurbeln? nur als enduro würd ich's hier lieber nicht titulieren


----------



## Lany (20. April 2006)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich find die Leftys an den Hardtails von Cannondale pott hässlich.
> So ein Ding gehört ins Rush,Jykell oder ins Prophet...



Ich find die Lefty generell sau hässlich, aber das ist wohl Geschmacksache...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HILLKILLER (20. April 2006)

Hiho

Änderungen: Black Platinium gegen Black Super Air 








​
HK


----------



## bikehumanumest (20. April 2006)

EmJay schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd mal sagen, die Kette ist etwas zu kurz, oder täuscht das?!
> Beim Schalten aufs größte Ritzel macht das Schaltwerk mal locker die Grätsche...



cool ...extrem gut hingeschaut...(lob!) außer dir hat das keiner gesehen...ich fahr die kette generell extrem kurz und hatte nicht beachtet dass ich das neue xtr paket bis 34  bestellt hatte (ausgemessen hab ich die kette mit ner alten cassette) 

zu disc hinten und v-brake vorne muß ich gestehen dass ich ein bergabdauerbremser hinten bin und deshalb die disc hinten brauche weil ich sonst immer krämpfe im rechten arm bekomme... (eigentlich langen mir generell v-brakes,weil ich vor der kurve aus schiß eh ewig vorher auf minimalgeschwindigkeit herunterbremse, ich brauch dann vorne keine bremspower mehr... )

geplant ist aber marta vorne und hinten wenn meine neuen tune disc notubes laufräder da sind...

optisch hat mir ja die schwarze german answer besser gefallen(auch von der steifigkeit , aber fahrt die mal,die verändert die geometrie wirklich) und eigentlich fahren wir im team mit der weißen ronin, die aber auch noch nicht da ist und laut limit dann erst mal 14tage eingefahren werden muß...

joe


----------



## Gorth (20. April 2006)

@HILLKILLER: Die Übersetzung ist nicht dein Ernst oder? Ist das ne 12-25er Kasette hinten und vorne 32 44?


----------



## gosy (20. April 2006)




----------



## IGGY (20. April 2006)

Auch wenn der LRS leicht sein mag. Mir gefällt der absolut nicht. Sonst Top


----------



## Einheimischer (20. April 2006)

@HILLKILLER

wow durch die neue Gabel sieht dein Rad direkt vieeeeel schöner aus, quasi ein total anderes Bike, was doch so ein Gabeltauch ausmacht, echt Wahnsinn!  

@gosy

Sehr schönes Racebike, gibt nix drann zu meckern  Was wiegts denn, 9,4 Kg?

Grüße.


----------



## rpo35 (20. April 2006)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> cool ...extrem gut hingeschaut...(lob!) außer dir hat das keiner gesehen...ich fahr die kette generell extrem kurz und hatte nicht beachtet dass ich das neue xtr paket bis 34  bestellt hatte (ausgemessen hab ich die kette mit ner alten cassette)...


Naja...zum besagten Schaltwerk-Crash kommt's ja so schnell auch nicht...wer fährt schon vorne und hinten groß 

Das No Saint ist fein  und was sehe ich wieder ? Einen Speedneedle...meiner ist unterwegs in weiß schwarz. Demnächst gibt's nochmal ein frisches Foto.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## HILLKILLER (20. April 2006)

Gorth schrieb:
			
		

> @HILLKILLER: Die Übersetzung ist nicht dein Ernst oder? Ist das ne 12-25er Kasette hinten und vorne 32 44?



Naja ist aber ne 12-27 Kassette  
Also hier im Flachland kommt man damit gut voran...bis ca. 20% Steigung ohne weiters machbar  



> wow durch die neue Gabel sieht dein Rad direkt vieeeeel schöner aus, quasi ein total anderes Bike, was doch so ein Gabeltauch ausmacht, echt Wahnsinn!



Macht sich schon bemerkbar. ob nun 30mm mehr oder weniger Federweg (Einbauhöhe)...
Sicherlich optisch nich viel neues aber trotzdem ne Neuerung (Verbesserung), wie ich finde.

HK


----------



## toschi (20. April 2006)

@Died1983
man nicht so zurückhaltend, mach mal das Foto groß, ich mag Rockys


----------



## KaschmirKönig (21. April 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxx (21. April 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> 060420_184958.jpg



Steel is real. Optisch würde ich einen geileren Sattel und einen umgedrehten Vorbau bevorzugen. Und die Kurbel hat jeder...


----------



## Limit83 (21. April 2006)

Baxx schrieb:
			
		

> Und die Kurbel hat jeder...


Weil sie vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis her die Beste ist!  
Gruß


----------



## 007ike (21. April 2006)

Baxx schrieb:
			
		

> ......... Und die Kurbel hat jeder...


warum nur


----------



## M!ke (21. April 2006)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> update : jetzt mit der grünen sid worldcup, ist mein markenzeichen...zusammen mit dem passenden helm...(ok.mit der german answer siehts irgendwie harmonischer aus...aber mit der sid ist die geometrie racemässiger, die baut nicht so hoch...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrwulf (21. April 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

>


@KaschmirKönig,

das Zaskar ist geil!!!!!!!! 
Nur der Sattel ist ja sowas von hässlich! Brauchst Du wirklich so nen Orthopädischen Schon-Sofa- Sattel?


----------



## KaschmirKönig (21. April 2006)

das ist ein fizik nisene, ich finde das er farblich gut mit den spärlichen roten anbauteilen harmonisiert. er ist alles andere als ein schon-sofa, sieht nur von der perspektive etwas unsportlich aus. Man kann auch die roten Teile abschrauben dann sieht er aus wie jeder andere sportliche cc-sattel.

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/zassi2.JPG 

für 3 euro ein Sattel der passt und mir farblich gefällt, den tausch ich nicht.


----------



## polo (21. April 2006)

aber häßlich isser schon.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (21. April 2006)

na und, das bin ich doch auch


----------



## polo (21. April 2006)

association or causation?
anderer sattel könnte vielleicht die chancen bei den bunnies verbessern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxx (21. April 2006)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> anderer sattel könnte vielleicht die chancen bei den bunnies verbessern.



Nun mach ihm doch keine falschen Hoffnungen!


----------



## CSB (21. April 2006)

Hier mein "upgedatetes" Steppenwolf Tundra. Neue Teile:Marta SL,Tune KingKong Laufradsatz,Duraflite Carbon,Tune Speedneedle.
Mit freundlicher Unterstützung des Händlers meines Vertrauens:

*SPEEDZONE HERBOLZHEIM*

http://www.speed-zone.biz


----------



## rkersten (21. April 2006)

@CSB ... sehr schönes DING!! Wieviel hast du für den LRS über den Ladentisch geschoben und über welchen?

Nächste woche soll wohl endlich nach langem warten meine SID Worldcup kommen , und dann gehts mein FRM Projekt weiter ...


----------



## toschi (21. April 2006)

Wieso haste denn den Tachosender so weit oben angebracht? Tiefer würde bei dem Klopper bestimmt besser kommen, ausserdem sitzt er dann windschnittiger.

Sonst natürlich edel das Teil, darfs auch dreckig werden?


----------



## rpo35 (21. April 2006)

toschi schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso haste denn den Tachosender so weit oben angebracht?...


Drahtlose Übertragung !?...Eins der schönsten Bikes hier seit langem !!

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Jackass1987 (21. April 2006)

@ CSB

ich würde mir die Sattel-Stützen-Konstruktion nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Sicher sind die WCS carbon und der Speedneedle richtig gute Teile aber zusammen sehen sie irgendwie furchtbar aus ? Eine gerade Stütze würde das Bild deutlich verbessern 

Nur so als Tipp

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peacebrocken (21. April 2006)

find ich nicht. es sieht perfekt aus, so wie es ist, vor allem die immer wiederkehrenden goldenen tune parts...schick schick schick...


----------



## toschi (22. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Drahtlose Übertragung !?...


Also kanns am zu kurzen Kabel nicht liegen, was dann, Funkloch? Aerospeichen sinds auch nicht , dafür ist er auch wieder zu tief, ich würde das noch mal überarbeiten.
Und der Kabelbinder am linken Tauchrohr muss weg, vielleicht ein gold eloxierter Cablegripp, ein schwarzer würde es auch tun. Dann die Züge mal anständig verlegen, hab die Verlegung zwischen Krone und Brücke ja noch nie gesehen, is ja ganz schön hingewuschtelt.
Was noch gut kommen würde sind die Gucklöcher im Vorbau am Gabelschaft mit Blattgold versehen und jeweils die beiden letzten Nokonperlen in Gold so als Itüpfelchen.
Das mit den 180er Scheiben lass ich mal, kenne ja sein Gewicht nicht , ebenso mit der Sattelstütze, obwohl eine gerade bei der Sitzposition noch gehen würde.

Mal sehen was CSB dazu sagt, bleibe aber dennoch dabei


			
				toschi schrieb:
			
		

> Sonst natürlich edel das Teil, darfs auch dreckig werden?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. April 2006)

> Was noch gut kommen würde sind die Gucklöcher im Vorbau am Gabelschaft mit Blattgold versehen



Und wenn er den Vorbau mal abnimmt? Das findet die Goldschicht sicher prima...

Gold ist zwar nicht so ganz meine Farbe, aber ich finde, es ist dennoch ein sehr schöner, konsequenter, in sich stimmiger Aufbau.


----------



## toschi (22. April 2006)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn er den Vorbau mal abnimmt?


Dann isse kaputputput, wenns nen Aluschaft ist könnte man ja eloxieren .


----------



## Meridateufel (22. April 2006)

hi M!ke was machst du denn jetz mit der German A?


----------



## rkersten (22. April 2006)

> Was noch gut kommen würde sind die Gucklöcher im Vorbau am Gabelschaft mit Blattgold versehen



Würd ich nicht machen ... zuviel Gold sieht am Ende auch wieder ******* ... schön dezent bleiben!! Eine Gabel mit Carbonschaft macht sich da besser ... so schauts dann bei meinem FRM nächste Woche aus


----------



## dominik-deluxe (23. April 2006)

so dann präsentiere ich euch mal meine mühle 








bitte um eure komentare
weitere bilder in meiner galerie
mfg
dominik


----------



## Duke Lion (23. April 2006)

Da hast du ein gutes Bike mit dem du eine Menge Spaß haben wirst, aber die Farbe des Rahmens sagt mir persönlich nicht zu.

Ansonsten aber


----------



## CSB (23. April 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,
Es freut mich daß das bike soviel zustimmung findet.....vielen Dank 

@rkersten: 
Der Laufradsatz ist nicht aus einem online-shop, den hat mein Händler bei Tune bestellt (individuelle Wünsche wie zB.die goldenen Alunippel werden dort natürlich erfüllt). Der LRS wurde bei Tune selbst eingespeicht und das steht für astreine Qualitätsarbeit die zB. WhizzWheels in nichts nachsteht.
Der Preis(+-500) ist Verhandlungssache,kommt natürlich drauf an wieviel der Händler noch dran verdienen will.

@toschi:
Ja das Teil darf dreckig werden.Ich habe es schließlich zum fahren aufgebaut....zu was auch sonst  Allerdings muss ich eingestehen das ich bei wirklich schlechtem Wetter lieber auf mein günstiges Rennrad umsteige...ist ja auch viel leichter zu putzen 
Ich habe übrigens nur vorne eine 180er Scheibe....das macht bei ca.70kg Körpergewicht(nackt!!) durchaus sinn.
Das mit dem Tachosender ändere ich umgehend ....danke für den Tipp.
Das mit dem Blattgold kann ja wohl nur ironisch gemeint sein......außerdem ist Gold viel zu schwer 

@Jackass1987:
Die Kombination aus Speedneedle und der WCS stört mich selbst ein bisschen, zumal der Sattel sehr weit hinten geklemmt ist.Der Speedneedle kommt sowieso weg, der harmoniert nicht 100% mit meinem Allerwertesten. Für CC wär er ja OK aber für Marathon und lange Touren brauch ich einfach mehr Komfort. Deshalb demnächst die Kombination aus Thomson Elite (gerade) und  einem Flite Carbonio


----------



## [email protected]!t (23. April 2006)

geiles bike, nur der rahmen ist irgendwie nicht ..passend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (23. April 2006)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> geiles bike, nur der rahmen ist irgendwie nicht ..passend


Wie kann man ein Bike geil finden, wenn man den Rahmen "unpassend" findet ?


----------



## [email protected]!t (23. April 2006)

kann man.. 
der rahmen ist für mich auch nur ein teil des bikes, vielleicht größer als die restlichen parts, aber preislich (vorallem bei dem bike) und von der bedeutung her nicht das wichtigste.


----------



## rpo35 (23. April 2006)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> kann man..
> der rahmen ist für mich auch nur ein teil des bikes, vielleicht größer als die restlichen parts, aber preislich (vorallem bei dem bike) und von der bedeutung her nicht das wichtigste.


Ohne Rahmen ist es halt kein Bike und mit 'nem "unpassenden" Rahmen sicher nicht geil. Mir gefällt die Farbgebung auch nicht, deshalb find ich's auch nicht geil


----------



## Sahnie (23. April 2006)

Oh, lauter Philosophen hier. Das Giant ist geil. Das ausgerechnet ein Massenproduzent es mal wagt eine andere Farbe zu benutzen ist auch bemerkenswert.


----------



## Einheimischer (23. April 2006)

Ich finde die Farbe nur schön, wenn das Bike stimmig aufgebaut ist, was auf dominik-deluxe' Bike zu 100% zutrifft. Geiles Bike  

Grüße.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (23. April 2006)

hallo
danke für die komentare
kann ich verstehen das die farbe des rahmens etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig ist.
da aber schwarze bikes zu einseitig und langweilig sind und knallbunte zu 'extrem' sind finde ich diesen mittelweg richtig geil.
mfg
dominik


----------



## gerManiaC (23. April 2006)

@dominik-deluxe,

dein mtb ist stimmig aufgebaut und erinnert mich irgendwie an "desert storm"...nunja, wenn man sein bike den wölfen zum fraße vorwirft und das ist es nämlich hier in diesem, unserem board, dann bekommt  man immer sehr viel feedback...(teils kompetent, überwiegend inkompe...+ subjektiv...)

mir gefällt der aufbau! giant hin oder her...es sieht gut aus und das zählt!

[kritik: warum ist die teileliste auf engl.? wir sprechen hier vorwiegend deutsch in diesem forum!? komm mir ja nicht mit styleness oder coolness...das suckt mega! ;-) ]

ciao
gerManiaC


----------



## rpo35 (24. April 2006)

gerManiaC schrieb:
			
		

> ...warum ist die teileliste auf engl.? wir sprechen hier vorwiegend deutsch in diesem forum!? komm mir ja nicht mit styleness oder coolness...das suckt mega! ;-) ]
> 
> ciao
> gerManiaC


...Good night...


----------



## gerManiaC (24. April 2006)

@rpo35, unser sorgenkind:

mal wieder nix gecheckt!? macht nix aber DEIN beitrag trägt zu unserer belustigung bei. THX!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rkersten (24. April 2006)

@gerManiaC ... wie du weist nicht was Headset, Crankset etc. bedeutet? Nich jeder Mensch muss englisch können, aber jeder Biker sollte wissen wie seine Parts im englischen geschrieben werden - das sind doch Grundlagen, oder??? Genauso wie ... mit wieviel NM ich meine Parts festziehe.


----------



## gerManiaC (24. April 2006)

@rkersten:

in Deinem Interesse nehme ich Dein Posting, Beitrag nicht ernst und ignore diesen. LOL  (unterhälst Du Dich auf engl. mit Deinem Fahrradmonteur, wohl kaum!?)

Absolut:Wer MTBs fährt, muss engl. können. Leider sind genau diese nicht im Stande auch nur einen geraden Satz zu formulieren. Dt. fällt auch schwer...tja...und nun!?

Ich lebe in Deutschland und spreche deutsch...und nun kommst Du!


----------



## Einheimischer (24. April 2006)

gerManiaC schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lebe in Deutschland und spreche deutsch...und nun kommst Du!


Sicher?


			
				gerManiaC schrieb:
			
		

> ..."desert storm"..."board"..."feedback"..."styleness"..."coolness"..."suckt mega"..."ciao"..."THX"..."ignore"..."LOL"...



 

Grüße.


----------



## rpo35 (24. April 2006)

gerManiaC schrieb:
			
		

> @rpo35, unser sorgenkind:
> 
> mal wieder nix gecheckt!? macht nix aber DEIN beitrag trägt zu unserer belustigung bei. THX!


Jaja, Du bist schon seit Ende letzten Monats dabei und ich bin Dein Sorgenkind...Du wirst persönlich und liegst ziemlich daneben


----------



## KaschmirKönig (24. April 2006)

ich glaube er hat das nicht so bierernst gemeint und "suckt mega" dazu benutzt um das zu verdeutlichen.


----------



## gerManiaC (24. April 2006)

@rpo35:

sry, wollte nicht persönlich werden. bei dem vielen denglisch kann man schnell die übersicht verlieren!

was ich eigentlich zum ausdruck bringen möchte ist, dass einem überall was auf engl.->chinesisch entgegenspringt und das "suckt-mega"  

aba: lebe geht weider!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. April 2006)

Könnte es vielleicht sein, daß Dominik sein Rad bei www.light-bikes.com eingestellt hat und die Liste schlicht übernommen hat?  Ich gebe Dir ja grundsätzlich recht, GerManiac, aber das ist der falsche Ort für diese Diskussion. Und daß RPO kein Deutsch kann, ist schlicht Blödsinn...

Und jetzt Schluß mit dieser Deutsch/Englisch Diskussion, das ist ein Bilderthread, also her mit den Fotos!

Toller Aufbau übrigens, Dominik! 

Gruß,    Geisterfahrer


----------



## rpo35 (24. April 2006)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Und daß RPO kein Deutsch kann, ist schlicht Blödsinn...


Bike Community, Last Minute Biking, Thread, Posting, Tech Talk, Fully, Hardtail, Discbrake, Ahead set, Shifter, Cross Country, Bike Shop, Uphill, Downhill, Finisher...sorry, aber ohne geht's nicht


----------



## KaschmirKönig (24. April 2006)

Radgemeinschaft, Radtreff auf die letzte Minute, Diskussionsstrang, Beitrag, Technisches Fachgespräch, Vollgefedertes Rad, Teilgefedertes Rad, Scheibenbremse, Klemmset?, Schalter, Geländefahrt, Radladen, einen berg hochfahren, einen berg herunterfahren, etwas bewältigen ... entschuldigung, aber ohne geht es nicht


----------



## chris29 (24. April 2006)

Und "BERGFAHRRAD" hört sich ja auch doof an....


----------



## rpo35 (24. April 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> Radgemeinschaft, Radtreff auf die letzte Minute...


Liest sich echt klasse...


----------



## KaschmirKönig (24. April 2006)

ja, ich könnte glatt als zeuge jehova anfangen


----------



## Carbonator (24. April 2006)

Sagt mal ich schau hier gerade so zum ersten Mal rein und wollte (wie auch der Thread heisst) Kunstwerke sehen und das einzige was ich sehe ist ein Kindergarten.

Was ist das denn?  


PS: Entspannt euch mal und nehmt nicht alles so ernst.


----------



## damonsta (24. April 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> ja, ich könnte glatt als zeuge jehova anfangen



ja, die haben ihre zentrale ungelogen auf einem berg in der relativen nähe von ffm-passt wie die faust aufs auge!


----------



## rpo35 (24. April 2006)

Carbonator schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal ich schau hier gerade so zum ersten Mal rein und wollte (wie auch der Thread heisst) Kunstwerke sehen und das einzige was ich sehe ist ein Kindergarten...


In der kurzen Zeit kannst Du niemals den ganzen Thread gelesen haben; also keine voreiligen Schlüsse ziehen...


----------



## dominik-deluxe (24. April 2006)

ja stimmt die teile liste kommt von light bikes.de, deshalb auch auf english.
ist allerdings auf light bikes nicht aktuell.
wie ihr alle schon richtigerweise festgestellt habt, ist hier viles auf englisch, schließlich sind wir ja auch im world wide web. also sollte englisch kein prob. sein.
macht mal lieber mit nice pics weiter statt unsinnigen diskusionen.
mfg
dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XtCRacer (24. April 2006)

Dein Giant ist trotz der Englischen Bezeichnungen gut auf gebaut. Ich sehe aber noch Reserven. Meins kommt nächste Woche wenn es endlich fertig ist. Eine Teileliste ist in der Galerie.

MfG


----------



## EmJay (24. April 2006)

Die Dengländer sollen bitte ein Philosophenforum aufsuchen und ihre geistigen Ergüsse dort manifestieren... Vielen Dank!


----------



## eHugo (26. April 2006)

Hier mal der erste Probe Aufbau von meinem Neuem CC bike 
fehlen leider noch einige Teile


----------



## mikeonbike (26. April 2006)

hier mal die schüssel meiner frau... ich wollt's ja eigentlich bei den weissen posten


----------



## Bassi.s (26. April 2006)

hi,
deine Frau hat ein schickes Bike.
Was ist das denn für ein Rahmen?
mfg bassi


----------



## _stalker_ (26. April 2006)

eHugo schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal der erste Probe Aufbau von meinem Neuem CC bike
> fehlen leider noch einige Teile



ganz schick der rahmen... 
hast du ihn zufällig einzeln gewogen? würde mich mal interessieren...


----------



## rpo35 (26. April 2006)

RCC 1.0 CD; Update 26.04.2006: Speedneedle, XTR-Schaltwerk, Barends entfernt und Vorbau gedreht...






 



Mit den Reifen warte ich noch ein bisschen; bin mir noch unsicher...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## drivingghost (26. April 2006)

Mikeonbike, das Rad Deiner Frau schaut wirklich klasse aus. 
Ralph, inverses Schaltwerk und kein Dualcontrol? Gefällt Dir das? Ich hatte es verflucht.


----------



## rpo35 (26. April 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ralph, inverses Schaltwerk und kein Dualcontrol? Gefällt Dir das? Ich hatte es verflucht.


Ist mittlerweile mein drittes Invers-Schaltwerk...komme damit super zurecht !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (26. April 2006)

Also das Rotwild ist eigentlich ein schickes bike , allerdings gefallen mir die Laufräder absolut nicht , da müsste irgendwas schwarzes rein , vielleicht schwarze crossmax , das würde passen , ansonsten 

Das Ladybike oben , ist en schickes  da passt alles ...


----------



## rpo35 (26. April 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> ...vielleicht schwarze crossmax , das würde passen , ansonsten ...


Kommt noch, der Goldesel muss erstmal was essen


----------



## Einheimischer (26. April 2006)

Der Speedneedle war eine gute Entscheidung  

Grüße.


----------



## FeierFox (26. April 2006)

Da ich Schüler bin, ist es wohl ein Schülerbike


----------



## rpo35 (26. April 2006)

FeierFox schrieb:
			
		

> ...Da ich Schüler bin, ist es wohl ein Schülerbike


Für ein Schülerbike, ist das aber ein feines Bike  Was ist das für ein Rahmen ?


----------



## FeierFox (26. April 2006)

Meines Wissens nach ein Kinesis Rahmen. Sauber verarbeitet und einigermaßen leicht, leider nicht sehr steif im Bereich um das Steuerrohr. 
Bei Gelegenheit kommen noch ein paar dezente Decals drauf. Selbst-designte, versteht sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## switchNB (26. April 2006)

Grüsst Euch!!

@carbonator: Mensch doch noch jemand aus M-V da, genauer aus NB, oder hab ich das falsch gedeutet mit dem Turbine Link?

Werde am Wochenende mal mein "Fitness" Bike hier posten, ich zumindest  würde es Kunstwerk bezeichnen...  

bis denn


----------



## eHugo (26. April 2006)

@_stalker_ : der rahemn wiegt knap 2 Kilo


----------



## kdanny1 (27. April 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

>


das gefällt mir  n anderen sattel noch drauf dann passts!!
viel spaß mit dem teil


----------



## _stalker_ (27. April 2006)

eHugo schrieb:
			
		

> @_stalker_ : der rahemn wiegt knap 2 Kilo



das ist der der kleinste satellite, wenn ich das richtig sehe?!
angegeben ist der ja mit 1940g aufwärts - also passt das ja sogar halbwegs, wenn er unter 2kg wiegt

da ist die abweichung bei meinem eclipse slt größer
knapp über 1400g bei angegebenen 1290g


----------



## eHugo (27. April 2006)

die 2 Kilo sind incl Steuersatz


----------



## mikeonbike (27. April 2006)

Bassi.s schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> deine Frau hat ein schickes Bike.
> Was ist das denn für ein Rahmen?
> mfg bassi



den rahmen gibt's so nicht zu kaufen. original war das einmal ein 2003'er scandium-rahmen, wie ihn z.b. rocketbikes in münchen verkauft hat. der hersteller, oder zumindest mal die Lackierer   sitzen auch in münchen... der hinterbau ist nun aber gegen einen aktuellen 2006'er ausgetauscht. der alte hinterbau hatte gerade am horstlink (gleitlager) und am oberen hauptlager (einfach beidseitig industriegelagert) schwer zu kämpfen. der neue hinterbau ist jetzt jeweils beidseitig am horstlink industriegelagert und das obere hauptlager ist jetzt 4 fach industriegelagert - ganz putzig und funktioniert auch ganz geschmeidig... 

gruss mike


----------



## DAMDAM (27. April 2006)

Mein (Studenten-) Bike ! Ich weiß man könnte viel verbessern, aber ich bin zufrieden so wie es ist und ich hoffe es wird dieses Jahr gute Dienste auf den norddeutschen Marathonstrecken leisten  !


----------



## murd0c (27. April 2006)

Irgendwas mach ich als student falsch...


----------



## [email protected]!t (27. April 2006)

geiles bike, schlechtes bild


----------



## Jonas27 (27. April 2006)

Zeit für ein Update von meinem FRM  

Hab jetzt nen Speedneedle, KCNC Stütze und Eggbeater neu dran....Gewicht liegt bei 9,16 kg incl. Tacho/Flaschenhalter und dem Zeugs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rkersten (27. April 2006)

@jonas27 ... das Bild gefällt mir schon besser als die anderen die ich von dir hab, da ist es mal komplett drauf. 

Meine SID ist heute endlich eingtroffen und konnt es natürlich nicht lassen sie schon einzubauen und ein Bild von zu machen. Der rest an Teilen trudelt jetzt in den nächsten Wochen ein, sodass ich es vielleicht schon Mitte Mai komplett präsentieren kann.

Hat jemand einen Vorschalg was ich für einen Disc LRS nehmen soll? Mir schwebt das was an erste Stelle von FRM vor, aber ein schöner DT Swiss würd es fürs erste auch tun, der könnt dann später an mein Quantec. 

So hier mal das Bild vom Rahmen + Gabel


----------



## mauntenbeiker (27. April 2006)

@jonas27:

sehr schöööönes frm 

...und mit `ner geraden stütze sieht sogar der speedneedle "einigermaßen" aus... 

...und ich hoffe deine frau/mutter/oma/schwiegermutter weiß, dass du in ihrem blumenbeet parkst...


----------



## Jonas27 (27. April 2006)

@mauntenbeiker

Oma weiß das nicht-......und das ist auch besser so !!


----------



## kdanny1 (27. April 2006)

fast fertig


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (27. April 2006)

So hier mal meins für die Saison! Hat 9.89kg incl. Polar CS200 und Flaschenhalter.






Chris


----------



## rkersten (27. April 2006)

kdanny1 schrieb:
			
		

> fast fertig



Den Ständer hättest du dir auch kniffen können wenn sich dahinter gleich ne Wand befindet, ohne würde man dann viel mehr von der Geo des Rahmens sehen. Ansonsten ... LEICHT GESCHOSS


----------



## XtCRacer (27. April 2006)

@ rkerstem:

Ich hab mir die FRM ML Taem Discnaben ein speichen lassen. Siht echt genial aus. ALs Felgen habe ich die DT-swiss XR 4.1d und eigentlich sollten es die Revolutionspeichen mit 2,0/1,5/2,0 werden und Natürlich Alu nippeln.
Nächste Woche ist hier auch ein Bild zusehen.
MfG


----------



## XtCRacer (27. April 2006)

@ Jonas27

dein Bike ist echt ne Augenweide aber die XT-Kurbel würde ich an deiner stelle noch tauschen. Denke dann wiegts auch unter 9,00 kg.


----------



## -= @dm!nXs =- (28. April 2006)

Hallo

nach F1000 nun die neuste Errungenschaft (besser zum Waldweg-Cross Country racen) Ist noch nicht perfect aber schon ganz geil. Möchte die Bremsen noch gegen Hopes tauschen (Julie zieht bergab 0!) und div andere Kleinigkeiten wechseln. Für mich eines der schärfsten Bike "WO GIBT"  

look-->


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (28. April 2006)

Geiles C'dale, aber die Farbe ist nicht so meine Sache...
...achja was zu deinem Tuning:
Kurbel, die FSA wiegt 1025g (!!!!!!!)
andere griffe...die C'dale Griffe sind sowas von unbequem


----------



## polo (28. April 2006)

einige schöne räder auf der seite (bis auf das cannondale), aber das wei0e sticht sie alle aus!


----------



## -= @dm!nXs =- (28. April 2006)

Hey 

och polo...jedesmal wenn du "shakespear" typ(dein Avatar schaut ansatzweise so aus ..oder bist du das zu Fasching?) schreibst kommt da nix wirklich produktives bei raus ... laber laber rababer. Da du offensichtlich an vielem was auszusetzen hast (die Vergangenheit hat das mehr als einmal gezeigt!) , bin ich sehr gespannt wie deine Gurke ausschaut.Zeig doch bitte mal deine Schüssel mit der du rumbikest. Sehr schicke Bikes das Scott und das FRM! Mit viel liebe zum Detail aufgemotzt. (gruns gruns gruns / --> Tom Tailor) 

ZU King Fly: danke für den Tip! Werd sie erstmal runterwirtschaften und mich dann nach etwas besserem umsehen (bin für Vorschläge gerne offen!) Ist trotz allem noch sehr leicht und geht richtig gut ab. 

Grüße


----------



## _stalker_ (28. April 2006)

-= @dm!nXs =- schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich eines der schärfsten Bike "WO GIBT"



mit vernünftig eingestelltem sattel (oder am besten direkt mit einem optisch wertvolleren) und einem satz pedalen wäre es gar kein so übles bike


----------



## 328 (28. April 2006)

@rkersten

Bitte tausch die XT-Kurbel gegen eine weiße RaceFace
aus - und noch weiße 9.0SL Schifter und ein weißes 9.0SL
Schaltwerk


----------



## horstj (28. April 2006)

-= @dm!nXs =- schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> nach F1000 nun die neuste Errungenschaft (besser zum Waldweg-Cross Country racen) Ist noch nicht perfect aber schon ganz geil. Möchte die Bremsen noch gegen Hopes tauschen (Julie zieht bergab 0!) und div andere Kleinigkeiten wechseln. Für mich eines der schärfsten Bike "WO GIBT"
> look-->



aber nur, wenn mann auf kabel- und rohrsalat steht. mag sich ja gut und mit spaß fahren, aber optisch vermittelt das ding mir den eindruck von wirrem geknäul. aber geschmäcker sind verschieden...

am FRM gefallen mir decals nicht, aber die linien und proportionen am radl sind klar und elegant - sehr gelungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (28. April 2006)

-= @dm!nXs =- schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> nach F1000 nun die neuste Errungenschaft (besser zum Waldweg-Cross Country racen) Ist noch nicht perfect aber schon ganz geil. Möchte die Bremsen noch gegen Hopes tauschen (Julie zieht bergab 0!) und div andere Kleinigkeiten wechseln. Für mich eines der schärfsten Bike "WO GIBT"



feine lackierung!  bis auf den sattel find ich's optisch sehr gelungen - mist, da schwimm ich anscheinend schonwieder nicht mit dem strom


----------



## rkersten (28. April 2006)

@328 ... ich glaub du verwechselst da was, du meinst sicher das Rad von Jonas27 ... denn wo bitte siehst du bei mir Kurbel noch Shifter .. es ist noch nicht eimal ein Lenker dran


----------



## rkersten (29. April 2006)

So hier die schon oben im FRM Rahmen gezeigt SID in meinem Quantec ... ihr kennt das Problem ja ... sowas kann mich nicht einfach 2 Wochen stehen lassen bis die restlichen Teile kommen ... also schwupp die wupp ab ins Quantec. Hier mal ein Bild, mehr in der Galerie





Ich sag nur die Gabel fährt sich klasse, Steifigkeit macht auch keine Probleme ... selbst die Marta funst perfekt an der SID ... nagut bei meinem Fliegengewicht sollte es da auch keine Probleme geben.

Also ihr braucht hier garnicht mit kürzen von Bremsleitungen oder Poplock kommen, denn die Teile kommen in wenigen Wochen an den FRM Rahmen und dann wird gekürzt


----------



## mauntenbeiker (29. April 2006)

...geht doch nichts über `nen schwarzes quantec... 

...und mit der weißen gabel - gar nicht übel!

zum cannondale: sorry - aber ich finde das gerät auch... na sagen wir "stark gewöhnungsbedürftig"...

der eigner möge sich bitte nicht darüber aufregen - geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden...


----------



## chris29 (29. April 2006)

Hier meinneues CC- Bike:


----------



## Deleted61137 (29. April 2006)

> och polo...jedesmal wenn du "shakespear" typ(dein Avatar schaut ansatzweise so aus ..oder bist du das zu Fasching?) schreibst kommt da nix wirklich produktives bei raus ... laber laber rababer. Da du offensichtlich an vielem was auszusetzen hast (die Vergangenheit hat das mehr als einmal gezeigt!) , bin ich sehr gespannt wie deine Gurke ausschaut.Zeig doch bitte mal deine Schüssel mit der du rumbikest.




...ich glaub der hat garkein bike (in der galerie ist zumindest keins) und regt sich nur aus neid auf ! (?)


----------



## switchNB (29. April 2006)

Hallo!

Hier nun mein Bike 

Rocky Mountain ETS-X aufgebaut in 02.2006 mit

- Fox Talas RLC 2006
- XTR und SRAM X0
- Magura Marta SL










Fährt sich einmalig und mit dem variablen Federweg vorne und hinten perfekt abstimmbar!


----------



## JoeDesperado (29. April 2006)

die anzahl der ets-x nimmt zu, gut so  
gewicht? rahmen-baujahr (die prä-2005er sind ja des öfteren mal gerissen) ?
und: erkenn ich da einen fox AVA? wozu einen dämpfer mit federwegsverstellung, wenn's heck an sich ja schon mehrere federwege zum einstellen per schnellspanner bietet?


----------



## murd0c (29. April 2006)

Ich als treuer und leichtgläubiger "Bike" Leser hab da mal ne Frage,

Ist das nicht eher ein All-Mountain-Bike ??


----------



## switchNB (29. April 2006)

Der Rahmen ist ein 2004er, also prä2005, hab ihn neu aber erst dieses Jahr gekauft, demnach hab ich noch lange Garantie. Wer weiß denn was man dem Bike antun muss damit der Rahmen beschädigt wird... 

Der Dämpfer hat keine Federwegsverstellung, mit AVA kann man das Volumen des Dämpfers und somit die Progression (oder linear) einstellen. Dabei ändert sich zwar die Bauhöhe aber nicht der Hub des Dämpfers. Ganz wichtig dabei ist daß das komplette Dämpfer-Setup auf der "AVA"Einstellung basiert, man das also nicht kurz vor der Abfahrt einfach aufdrehen kann oder so. 
Der Schnellspanner ist also doch ganz sinnvoll. auf den Fotos fahre ich mit vollem Federweg vorn wie hinten - ist super antriebsneutral das Teil   dabei aber vollkommen aktiv - würde es nie gegen ein Hardtail eintauschen auch wenn man dann vielleicht 1 oder 1,5 kg an Gewicht spart.

Da sind wir auch schon beim wohl leidigsten Thema in diesem Thread, dem Gewicht. Gewogen hab ichs leider noch nicht. 
Bei der Gabel hab ich mit der Talas schonmal nicht die leichteste Gabel genommen, bin aber ein Technik-Fetischist und das Teil ist einfach nur sagenhaft!!! Den Lenker und Vorbau will ich noch gegen leichtere wechseln, hab mich da aber noch nicht weiter entschieden. und die Reifen will ich noch gegen Maxxis Larsen tauschen, die Tioga sind mir zu schmal.

Ob eher All-Mountain oder eher Cross Country, keine Ahnung! Ich weiß nur beim CC gehts auch mal bergauf und mal bergab, das ist dann wohl ähnlich zum All Mountain - bitte keine Haarspaltereien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CSB (29. April 2006)

> Ob eher All-Mountain oder eher Cross Country, keine Ahnung! Ich weiß nur beim CC gehts auch mal bergauf und mal bergab, das ist dann wohl ähnlich zum All Mountain - bitte keine Haarspaltereien


Zwar ein sehr schönes bike , aber leider kein CC-Bike geschweigedenn CC-Kunstwerk.
Schau dir mal ein XC-Rennen an, dann erkennst du den Unterschied zu All-Mountain bzw. "Tourenfahren" sofort




.


----------



## JoeDesperado (29. April 2006)

anders gesagt: das ets-x ist mehr ein langstrecken-gefährt (stichwort: transalp-sieger!), bei cc-rennen würd ich meins auch nicht einsetzen, auf marathons sehr wohl! nur soviel dazu.


----------



## switchNB (29. April 2006)

VERDAMMT 
Da nimmt man mal was bequemeres und nicht so eine Eierfeile die ein paar Gramm leichter ist und schon ist man als "Tourenfahrer" verschrien.

Um alle zu beruhigen: Hab keinen All-Mountain Thread gefunden und fand persönlich diese Abteilung ganz passend, denn für mich ist das ETS-X schon richtig HARDCORE CC, fahre sonst mehr mit anderen Bikes bzw. in anderem Gelände >> check meine Galerie (Galerie hört sich auch blöd an )


----------



## Spinalnerv (30. April 2006)

Ist zwar noch nicht fertig, aber welches Bike ist das schon...


----------



## [email protected]!t (30. April 2006)

naja ist ja eher ein fr-ht


----------



## KaschmirKönig (30. April 2006)

wie fährt sich das giant?


----------



## Baxx (30. April 2006)

Mein neues Kraftstoff H1.

Auf der Jungfernfahrt:






Zu Hause:


----------



## _stalker_ (30. April 2006)

<<-- sagt wohl alles, oder?


----------



## eHugo (30. April 2006)

auch wenn weiß nit meine Farbe ist aber dat teil is  nice
und dat blau erst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (30. April 2006)

Das H1 ist ein Traum


----------



## Hupert (30. April 2006)

Sehr schön wie du den Blau-Weiß Akzent durchgezogen hast. Echt ausnehmend schick...


----------



## Owl Hollow (30. April 2006)

ein Bild aus der Vergangenheit: mein ehemaliges Specialized FSR S-Works.
happy  trails allerseits


----------



## Northern lite (30. April 2006)

wie häßlich ist das denn??????

--- das rote Paulschaltwerk paßt farblich so gar nicht

--- gelbe Klickpedale??? iiihhh!!!!

--- und die Gabel ist ja auch ganz fürchterlich


----------



## eHugo (30. April 2006)

-die gabel is geschmackssache (@Hollow: wie spricht die an)
-roten Paul Schwarz wäre schick
-aber wat si dat am VR?
-ein Pinker schnell Spanner?


----------



## Northern lite (30. April 2006)

ohh ja...das ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen...

...das rot des Ringlé Flaschenhalters paßt auch nicht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Owl Hollow (1. Mai 2006)

ja, farblich wars ein wunderliches Gemisch. Funktionell natürlich toll (aber der Rahmen war mir zu kurz für meinen Geschmack). Precision Schaltwerk mit Dura Ace Kassette (12-25), das fahr ich heute noch. Schnellspanner waren purple... aber leicht. Gabel: Ansprechverhalten gut genug für meine Bedürfnisse, top besonders punkto Steifigkeit. Fahr sie mittlerweile aber nicht mehr, weil konstruktionsbedingt der vorbau etwas hoch kam.
Heute fahr ich dieses, das Schaltwerk hats mir leider letzten Herbst zerrissen (hat jemand ein Precision abzugeben?...), zurzeit ist ein Ultegra drauf, aber das ist temporär.
happy trails


----------



## Northern lite (1. Mai 2006)

das ist zwar auch sehr bunt.... wirkt aber viiieeel harmonischer....

gefällt mir


----------



## Owl Hollow (1. Mai 2006)

hier übrigens noch das S-Works in einem weniger aufregenden, dafür farblich stimmigeren aufbau (so hab ich's dann verkauft)
gruss


----------



## Deleted61137 (1. Mai 2006)

sieht doch viel besser aus


----------



## chri5 (1. Mai 2006)

Owl Hollow schrieb:
			
		

> ein Bild aus der Vergangenheit: mein ehemaliges Specialized FSR S-Works.
> happy  trails allerseits



Auch wenn ich das Specialized jetzt auch nicht so toll finde, in Deinem Fotoalbum habe ich sehr schoene Sachen gefunden!


----------



## eHugo (1. Mai 2006)

so schaut dat doch besser aus


----------



## henrsch (1. Mai 2006)

Meine:


----------



## XtCRacer (1. Mai 2006)

So dann will ich auch mal mein Studenten Bike hier zeigen. 






Frie zum Abschuß
Der Versuch ist Fehlgeschlagen weiter unten gibts was ordentliches zu sehen.


----------



## rpo35 (1. Mai 2006)

Unglaublich, weiviele "arme" Studenten es hier gibt...


----------



## XtCRacer (1. Mai 2006)

So dann will ich auch mal mein Studenten Bike hier zeigen. 









Die Naben sind im moment mein gamzer Stolz 
Frei zum Abschuß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (1. Mai 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Unglaublich, weiviele "arme" Studenten es hier gibt...


Ok, ich hänge noch 4 !!!! dran...


----------



## eHugo (1. Mai 2006)

ich glaube ich sollte doch studieren


----------



## _stalker_ (2. Mai 2006)

XtCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Die Naben sind im moment mein gamzer Stolz



verständlich.
verbau lite axles - dann kann man die laufräder schlechter klauen und es wird leichter 

bliebe noch die standardfrage nach dem gewicht und ein bisschen rummoserei wegen der silbernen gabel...


----------



## XtCRacer (2. Mai 2006)

Eine Teileliste steht in meiner Galerie. Laut der sind es rund 9,7 Kg ich sehe da aber noch reserven. 
Die Gabel find ich ganz Ok mit der Farbe die konnte ich mir nicht aussuchen aber Manitou entwicklet ja immmer mal was neues.


----------



## polo (2. Mai 2006)

-= @dm!nXs =- schrieb:
			
		

> och polo...jedesmal wenn du "shakespear" typ(dein Avatar schaut ansatzweise so aus ..oder bist du das zu Fasching?) schreibst kommt da nix wirklich produktives bei raus ... laber laber rababer. Da du offensichtlich an vielem was auszusetzen hast (die Vergangenheit hat das mehr als einmal gezeigt!) , bin ich sehr gespannt wie deine Gurke ausschaut.Zeig doch bitte mal deine Schüssel mit der du rumbikest.


ich fahre ein sehr funktionales, langweiliges no saint xt ht, das es nicht wert ist, hier gezeigt zu werden.
ich wüßte aber nicht, wieso das mich daran hindern sollte, andere räder zu kommentieren. wenn du zu feige bist, kritik an deinem zu hören, dann solltest du es auch nicht posten.


----------



## murd0c (2. Mai 2006)

Ich sag ja

irgendwas mach ich als Student falsch..


----------



## jones (2. Mai 2006)

murd0c schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag ja
> 
> irgendwas mach ich als Student falsch..




bin auch student  

bild ist leider nicht mehr ganz aktuell. jetzt ist ne race face next carbon sl stütze dran


----------



## GlanDas (2. Mai 2006)

Da mach ich ebenfalls irgendetwas falsch...wie kommt man als student an solche heiße Fahrwerke? 
Auch wenn mit die Sepci Rahmen überhaupt nicht gefallen ists doch recht gelungen.
Der knick in der Optik wird durch die Thomson Stütze nochmal verstärkt :-D


----------



## Bassi.s (2. Mai 2006)

Hi Jones,
das Speci is einfach der Hammer, gefällt mir wahnsinnig gut 
Wie fahren sich die Reifen denn so? Weisst du wieviel die wiegen und sind das 2,0er oder 2,35er? 
mfg bassi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (2. Mai 2006)

Bassi.s schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jones,
> das Speci is einfach der Hammer, gefällt mir wahnsinnig gut
> Wie fahren sich die Reifen denn so? Weisst du wieviel die wiegen und sind das 2,0er oder 2,35er?
> mfg bassi


 
Die Reifen sind wirklich klasse. kenne allerdings nur die exception-version, die relativ weich ist. fahre die 2.10er. wiegen tun sie um die 500 gr.  sind auch bei nassen verhältnissen noch gut fahrbar. wenn es aber richtig fett schlammig wird, dann kommt schon ein medusa drauf


----------



## Cycomiko (2. Mai 2006)

hier ist mein CC Bolide, mittlerweile auch schon 4,5 jahre alt, aber immer noch gut in schuss und zuverlässig....


----------



## XtCRacer (2. Mai 2006)

Wie man an solch heise Fahrwerke kommt kein Kommentar.

Dein Speci machtnen guten eindruck. Was wiegt das Teil denn?


----------



## jones (2. Mai 2006)

XtCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie man an solch heise Fahrwerke kommt kein Kommentar.
> 
> Dein Speci machtnen guten eindruck. Was wiegt das Teil denn?


mit den reifen etwa 9,7-9,8 kg. je nach dem ob beide flaschenhalter dran sind und welche schläuche grad drin sind


----------



## cyrox (2. Mai 2006)

so ich bin endlich (fast) fertig ...

geändert wird noch 
Bremse vorne auch zu Marta SL
Komplett SRAM X.0
und ne andere Kurbel 
.... aber alles zu seiner Zeit ...
Was für vorschläge habt ihr für mich?


----------



## XtCRacer (2. Mai 2006)

Ich würde an deiner stelle noch die Kurbel und die Gabel tauschen. Ansonsten ein geiles Teil. Carbon halt!
Welche größe hat denn dein Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyrox (2. Mai 2006)

hm Gabel Tauschen ... bissu verrückt ^^. Das ist ne neue Worldcup und mein ein und alles :-] 
Rahmengrösse M


----------



## rpo35 (2. Mai 2006)

cyrox schrieb:
			
		

> hm Gabel Tauschen ... bissu verrückt ^^. ...


...die wollte ich auch erst kaufen, hab mich dann aber für die Fox entschieden...


----------



## rkersten (2. Mai 2006)

XtCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde an deiner stelle noch die Kurbel und die Gabel tauschen. Ansonsten ein geiles Teil. Carbon halt!
> Welche größe hat denn dein Rahmen.



wieso die Gabel tauschen? Es gibt weder farblich noch was in der Funktion an der Gabel auszusetzten. Ich denke mal cyrox sieht das genauseo.


----------



## Catsoft (2. Mai 2006)

Schönes Teil  Und das wo ich kein Plastik mag


----------



## horstj (2. Mai 2006)

cyrox schrieb:
			
		

> so ich bin endlich (fast) fertig ...



die zughüllen sehen aus, wie der kabelsalat unter einer modellbauanlage 
bin nur neidisch. fahren würde ich damit aber auch nicht, wird nur dreckig und kriegt kratzer.


----------



## cyrox (2. Mai 2006)

hehe merci für die komplimente ... doch doch es ist zum fahren da 
Das mit den Zughüllen wird noch schön gemacht ... ich war nur so froh als alles fertig war und wollte einfach fahren 

kommt noch ^^


----------



## Thunderbird (2. Mai 2006)

@ cyrox:
Die Endkappen auf Hörnchen und Lenker müssen drauf,
sonst gibt's keine Starterlaubnis. 

Ansonsten ganz nett.

Thb


----------



## XtCRacer (2. Mai 2006)

Ne ich bin nicht verrückt nur um jedes Gramm erpicht. Die Gabel funzt das ist aber auch wichtig.


----------



## cyrox (2. Mai 2006)

Hi Thunderbird,

die sind noch in der mache, bin noch beschäftigt mit dem Aussägen von runden Carbon Kappen.
Sieht man sich mal irgendwo an einem Rennen, ich glaub ich schuld dir noch was ... hab echt grad wieder en schlechtes gewissen, jedoch hab ichs vergessen :-(


----------



## Nose (2. Mai 2006)

kunstwerk?
zerreißt es!
~11-12 kg, lenker und vorbau wird noch durch Syntace VRO T- Stem Eco + Ecoriser Bar  ausgetauscht, anderer sattel kommt noch drauf, und klick-bären kombipedal kommt noch. ansonsten ist es "fertig"  
evtl hinten noch ne hs33, bin noch nicht sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emM_Ha (2. Mai 2006)

Nose schrieb:
			
		

> kunstwerk?
> zerreißt es!


Was soll man do noch zerreissen  







Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte  .




> ~11-12 kg, lenker und vorbau wird noch durch Syntace VRO T- Stem Eco + Ecoriser Bar  ausgetauscht, anderer sattel kommt noch drauf, und klick-bären kombipedal kommt noch. ansonsten ist es "fertig"
> evtl hinten noch ne hs33, bin noch nicht sicher


Ich fürchte es geht noch schlimmer   .


----------



## damonsta (2. Mai 2006)

das ding erinnert mich irgendwie an einen traktor-nicht negativ gemeint!
ist halt eine reine fahrmaschine, wo die form der funktion folgt...


----------



## Nose (2. Mai 2006)

damonsta schrieb:
			
		

> das ding erinnert mich irgendwie an einen traktor-nicht negativ gemeint!
> ist halt eine reine fahrmaschine, wo die form der funktion folgt...


genau das ist es auch.
das ist vollendeter pragmatismus.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. Mai 2006)

wenn wir schon bei Krücken sind... ...noch ne übergewichtige Tourenkrücke.
*
03er GT I-Drive Pro*



zum Bewerten und für die Ausstattungliste bitte auf das Bild klicken.

@nose: 
Ich habe früher, vor allem als es mit dem Geld noch richtig knapp war, auch so manche Jugendsünde konstruiert.
Aber deine Kiste schlägt sie alle um Längen. Da passt wirklich NICHTS zusammen. Irgendwie auch Kunst... 

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## rpo35 (2. Mai 2006)

Nose schrieb:
			
		

> genau das ist es auch.
> das ist vollendeter pragmatismus.


...oder wie verunstalte ich einen Drössiger Rahmen ?...Es geht zum Glück auch anders; danke IGGY


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. Mai 2006)

Iggies Rad ist von der Komposition sehr geil, nur den Drössiger Rahmen werde ich wohl immer arg unattraktiv finden. Egal wie schief ich gucke.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Thunderbird (2. Mai 2006)

cyrox schrieb:
			
		

> die sind noch in der mache, bin noch beschÃ¤ftigt mit dem AussÃ¤gen von runden Carbon Kappen.


Aah - selfmade. Das wird schÃ¶n.



			
				cyrox schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht man sich mal irgendwo an einem Rennen, ich glaub ich schuld dir noch was ... hab echt grad wieder en schlechtes gewissen, jedoch hab ichs vergessen


SchÃ¶n, dass du dich noch dran erinnerst. Waren ja nur symbolische 3,- â¬,
aber den Fotografen wird es freuen. Wir treffen uns sicher mal.
Kein Problem.

Thb


----------



## M!ke (3. Mai 2006)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> wenn wir schon bei Krücken sind... ...noch ne übergewichtige Tourenkrücke.
> *
> 03er GT I-Drive Pro*
> 
> ...




Hast du da keine Probleme mit Kollisionen zw. Sattelstütze und Dämpfer?


----------



## Hupert (3. Mai 2006)

cyrox schrieb:
			
		

> so ich bin endlich (fast) fertig ...
> 
> geändert wird noch
> Bremse vorne auch zu Marta SL
> ...



Was die Kurbel angeht...




für mich immernoch eine der schönsten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyrox (3. Mai 2006)

Also mein Traum wäre die Turbine LP in Weis mit den Schwarzen Carbon einlagen. Nur wo bekommen :-(


----------



## XtCRacer (3. Mai 2006)

@ Nose

Das Ding ist so Häßlich das es glatt ein modernes Kunstwerk sein könnte. 

Wir haben aber alle mal klein angefangen. 

@ Cyrox

Du meinst bestimmt die Next LP  Krubeln





MfG


----------



## Einheimischer (3. Mai 2006)

XtCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> @ Nose
> 
> Das Ding ist so Häßlich das es glatt ein modernes Kunstwerk sein könnte.
> 
> ...



Finde ich nicht! Ok die grüne Starrgabel am roten Rahmen ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber der Gepäckträger hat doch was.  

Grüße.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (3. Mai 2006)

M!ke schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du da keine Probleme mit Kollisionen zw. Sattelstütze und Dämpfer?



Wenn mich die Kinematik nicht täuscht wird der Abstand Dämpfer-Sattelstütze beim Einfedern größer.
Trotzdem sollte alles von der Stütze gekürzt werden was aus dem "Sattelrohr" herausguckt und ergo nicht benötigt wird.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. Mai 2006)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn mich die Kinematik nicht täuscht wird der Abstand Dämpfer-Sattelstütze beim Einfedern größer.
> Trotzdem sollte alles von der Stütze gekürzt werden was aus dem "Sattelrohr" herausguckt und ergo nicht benötigt wird.




richtig bemerkt - der rahmen ist leicht degressiv um die progression des luftdämpfers auszugleichen ergo vergrößert sich der abstand beim einfedern.

die stütze ist übrigens mittlerweile gerkürzt, genau wie der RooX DBS Flatriser einem Syntace Vector Ultralight in Pimp Gold weichen musste. 

und für all die jenigen die sich muckieren es wäre kein Kunstwerk:
es ist ein CC Bike für einen 80kg Mann mit seeehr unsauberer bergaborientierter Fahrweise, deshalb DMR Naben weil ich diverse andere schon getötet habe, DX Klicks weil Kollegen mit ähnlichem Gewicht an Tourenschlampe schon XTR Pedals weggebrochen sind und ein paar andere Geschichten. Muss mich aufs Material einfach verlassen können. Drum halt 2kg Übergewicht.

Der Rahmen ist baugleich vom GT Team gefahren worden über mehrere Jahre, also Berechtigung hier zu sein ist schon gegeben. 

Gruß, Stefan

P.S.: wenn ich mir angucke was hier stellenweise sonst noch gepostet wird und keiner regt sich auf - dann kann die Kiste doch net so schlimm sein, oder?


----------



## trailblaster (3. Mai 2006)

also mir gefällt das gt richtig gut auch wenn es in diesem aufbau 
wirklich nichts mit cc zu tun hat
@ Nose es geht ja um den spaß am fahren aber das...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (3. Mai 2006)

@Lord Helmchen: Das GT finde ich eigentlich bis auf die Sattelstütze ganz schön so in blau. Aber warum vorn ne Grimeca-Bremse und hinten Formula?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. Mai 2006)

beide Bremsen einfach nur billig bekommen.

Hinten die Formula B4 sieht zwar mit 140mm Scheibe nach nix aus aber jetzt mit frisch ausgebrannten Belägen zieht sie ganz ordentlich.  
Die Grimeca hab ich auch günstig bekommen, und die Bremskraft von ner Gustav M in enem 550g Package finde ich super.

insgesamt haben mich beide Bremsen zusammen ca. 120 Euro gekostet 

Ich glaube  ich hätte zwei Fotos machen sollen, eines mit Psylo auf 80mm und langer Stütze und eins mit Psylo auf 125mm und 15cm Stummelstütze 

Gruß, Stefan

P.S.: Psylo SL und Smica Stütze stehen schon auf der Abschussliste. Kommt Geld kommt Rat


----------



## Einheimischer (3. Mai 2006)

Schliese mich da an, das GT ist rein optisch wirklich gelungen und man kann sicher 'ne Menge Spass damit haben. Ein CC-Rennen möchte ich damit aber nicht fahren. Andererseits wurden hier schon "Bikes" gepostet, wogegen das GT die reinste Cross Country Feile ist, von den teilw. fahruntauglichen Eingangrädern gar nicht erst zu reden. Also ich bin froh es hier gesehen zu haben  

Grüße.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. Mai 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Schliese mich da an, das GT ist rein optisch wirklich gelungen und man kann sicher 'ne Menge Spass damit haben. Ein CC-Rennen möchte ich damit aber nicht fahren. Andererseits wurden hier schon "Bikes" gepostet, wogegen das GT die reinste Cross Country Feile ist, von den teilw. fahruntauglichen Eingangrädern gar nicht erst zu reden. Also ich bin froh es hier gesehen zu haben
> 
> Grüße.



oh ich fühle mich grad so bestätigt! 

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## kdanny1 (4. Mai 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> Was die Kurbel angeht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


och die hatte ich auchmal    bis vor kurzem erst....oft denke ich mir ich hätte sie behalten sollen 
steif leicht schön....was will man von einer kurbel mehr erwarten....


----------



## emM_Ha (4. Mai 2006)

kdanny1 schrieb:
			
		

> och die hatte ich auchmal    bis vor kurzem erst....oft denke ich mir ich hätte sie behalten sollen
> steif leicht schön....was will man von einer kurbel mehr erwarten....


*Ungläubiger, Konvertiet, Ketzer*  
Gegen was hast du die wahre Lehre eingetauscht? Irgendwas mit inhaltsloser (hohler Achse), eine Tragfläche oder gar einen Plastikknochen  

Büßen sollst du


----------



## cyrox (4. Mai 2006)

Wenn sich jemand hier von seiner Schwarzen oder Weisen FaceFace Next LP trennen will ... huhu ich bin der richtige


----------



## KaschmirKönig (4. Mai 2006)

schonmal an abnehmen gedacht stefan 

wie schon im gt forum gibt es eine 1 fürs bike


----------



## Nose (4. Mai 2006)

trailblaster schrieb:
			
		

> @ Nose es geht ja um den spaß am fahren aber das...


und du glaubst mit dem ding kann man kein spaß am fahren haben?


----------



## Nose (4. Mai 2006)

mich würde ja mal ernsthaft interessieren was ihr an dem gerät von mir so häßlich findet.
sind alles solide parts, xt schalteinheit, kurbeln, naben, dtswiss 4.1 am hinterrad, und ne mavic 721 am vorderrad. die mxcomp ist auch nicht die häßlichste und gegen die juicy wird wohl auch niemand was haben. die reifen sind top, und die sattelstütze ist auch nicht verkehrt, zumindest einigermaßen leicht.
gut, sattel, vorbau, lenker und evtl griffe sind nicht der hit, auch die vbrake ist vielleicht n bischen krank, aber sonst?

oder was ist da so komisch dran?
ja, ich mein das ernst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emM_Ha (4. Mai 2006)

Nose schrieb:
			
		

> oder was ist da so komisch dran?
> ja, ich mein das ernst!


Die Mischung machts  , sieht halt alles 'n Bissel zusammengewürfelt aus. Das hat mit dem Fahrverhalten absolut nichts zu tun. Das Ding geht wahrscheinlich ganz gut ab. Nur der Thread heist halt CC-*Kunstwerke*  .

Im übrigen find ich V-Brakes absolut nich krank. Eher kann ich die Idee mit HS33 am Hinterrad überhaupt nich nachvollziehen. Und wo wir grad bei Ideen sind: Warum VRO wenn du eh vorhast 'nen riser zu verbauen  .
Deine Vorstellungen von der Komponentenzusammenstellung wirken sehr unorthodox um nicht zu sagen verstörend  .


----------



## Nose (4. Mai 2006)

emM_Ha schrieb:
			
		

> Die Mischung machts  , sieht halt alles 'n Bissel zusammengewürfelt aus. Das hat mit dem Fahrverhalten absolut nichts zu tun. Das Ding geht wahrscheinlich ganz gut ab. Nur der Thread heist halt CC-*Kunstwerke*  .
> 
> Im übrigen find ich V-Brakes absolut nich krank. Eher kann ich die Idee mit HS33 am Hinterrad überhaupt nich nachvollziehen. Und wo wir grad bei Ideen sind: Warum VRO wenn du eh vorhast 'nen riser zu verbauen  .
> Deine Vorstellungen von der Komponentenzusammenstellung wirken sehr unorthodox um nicht zu sagen verstörend  .


ah, langsam versteh ich.
ja, zusammengewürfelt is es.  
das mit der hs33 find ich interessant. die werd ich wohl dann eh ans 2t fahrrad vorn hin montieren.
und vro+riser ist dashier bestellt:
http://bike-discount.de/www/navfram...fo&ArtikelID=7059&Kategorie2=139&Kategorie1=3
ich hab halt noch n vorbau und lenker gebraucht um mein cube wieder aufzubauen, die 2 teile waren nämlich noch original von dem analogue welches ich mir vor nem jahr gekauft hab, damit hat meine mtb karriere angefangen.
und da hab ich eben die 2 sachen gekäuft.
aber was verstehst du da jetzt nicht dran?

verstörend?


----------



## emM_Ha (4. Mai 2006)

@Nose:
Mir erschließt sich der Sinn des VRO-Systems an sich halt nicht. Gut 'n paar Leute drehen an ihren Federgablen rum um besser'n Berg rauf zu kommen, einige Leute schieben ihre Sattelstützen rein um besser runterzukommen (Alles Zeitverschwendung = Meine Meinung  ). Aber wer verstellt regelmäßig Vorbaulänge oder Lenkerhöhe. Mal abgesehen von 'nem Bikeverleih, was ich bei dir aber ausschließe  .
Wenn du Riser magst, nimm doch 'nen normalen Vorbau und einen von den Vector-Dingern.
VRO ist imo nur überflüssiges Mehrgewicht und sieht auch eher bescheiden aus.
Btw. ich dachte früher auch mal ich bräuchte sowas, aber zum Glück gibts ja ebay  .


----------



## Edith L. (4. Mai 2006)

@nose
Wie wär es denn mal zu Anfang mit nem qualitativ hochwertigerem Bild, auf dem Einzelheiten erkennbarer werden? Dies sollte flankiert werden durch ein sauberes Erscheinungsbild!

Dann geht's los!


----------



## trailblaster (4. Mai 2006)

Nose schrieb:
			
		

> und du glaubst mit dem ding kann man kein spaß am fahren haben?



doch! wenn man ein funktionierendes Rad hat und das wird es wohl sein,
dann kann man damit spaß am fahren haben und der steht immer im vorder-
grund aber schön ist das teil eben wirklich nicht
allein schon die bereifung (oranger ring nur hinten) sieht schon komisch aus
egal jetzt ride on!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. Mai 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> schonmal an abnehmen gedacht stefan
> 
> wie schon im gt forum gibt es eine 1 fürs bike



80kg sind doch noch lange net fett


----------



## trailblaster (4. Mai 2006)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> 80kg sind doch noch lange net fett



das kommt immer auf die größe an!


----------



## rpo35 (4. Mai 2006)

trailblaster schrieb:
			
		

> das kommt immer auf die größe an!


wenn ich 'nen fetten Hund sehe sag ich auch immer "der ist nur für sein Gewicht zu klein"...


----------



## pueftel (4. Mai 2006)

..mein neues





Teile:

Rahmen: Specilaized s-works carbon HT 2006 
Gabel : Pace RC 31 carbon
Steuersatz: cane creek
Vorbau: syntace F99 120mm
Lenker: syntace duraflite carbon 9°
Barends: tune
Sattelstütze : Thomson elite
Sattel : tune speedneedle
Bremshebel : Avid Ultimate
Bremsen : Avid Ultimate
Schaltung : Paul Thumbies mit Dura Ace Shiftern 9fach
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR 
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
Schaltzüge: Nokon
Bremszüge: Nokon
Kurbel: tune big foot 175mm LK 94mm
Innenlager: tune AC 38 ti
Kettenblatt groß: Real 42 Zähne silber 
Kettenblatt klein: TA 30 Zähne silber
Kettenblattschrauben: tune
Pedale: Ritchey V4 pro
Kette: sram 
Kassette: sram PG990
Felgen: Mavic X618 ceramic
Naben: DT Swiss 240 silber
Speichen: DT Revolution
(LRS built by Wizz Wheels)
Reifen: Schwalbe Fast Fred
Schläuche: Ritchey Super Light
Felgenband: Schwalbe

8,4X Kg


Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (4. Mai 2006)

Das ihr euch mit den superteuren Karren ins Gelände traut wundert mich. Aber versuch doch mal ob du einen Betrieb findest der dir deine Pacecantischellen gold eloxiert. Das wäre noch das Tüpfelchen auf dem I.


----------



## bugmtb (4. Mai 2006)

pueftel schrieb:
			
		

> ..mein neues
> 
> 
> 
> ...



    
Es ist so schön , es ist fast zum weinen  
Gratuliere, da hast dir wieder mal was schönes angelacht


----------



## pueftel (4. Mai 2006)

Danke Wolfgang,

Lob von Dir höre ich besonders gerne 


Frank


----------



## chri5 (4. Mai 2006)

Pueftel!!! Allererste Sahne, geiles S-Works! Sehr geil aufgebaut!

Nur Speedneedles finde ich mittlerweile einfach nur noch unschoen, aber das ist ja reine Geschmackssache.

Coole old-school Daumenhebel!


----------



## emM_Ha (4. Mai 2006)

@pueftel:
Ich fang direkt mal an zu meckern:
1. warum ist der hintere Bremzzug schwarz? (ich könnt auch fragen: Warum sind die anderen Gold? - verkneif ich mir aber  )
2. Pace is 'ne geile Gabel, passt zu dem Rahmen optisch aber überhaupt nicht, wirkt unangemessen filigran (meine Meinung)
3. für Kurbel gilt das Gleiche wie für Gabel
3. bunt-gelbe Sticker an Felge und Gabel sehen billig aus => abmachen!
4. für meinen Geschmack zu viel Gold.

Das wars auch schon  .
Fahren tut sichs wahrscheinlich ziemlich genial, also viel Spaß damit  

Die Idee mit den eloxierten Cantischellen ist super. Hat ich mir für meine auch überlegt (in schwarz natürlich).


----------



## DMass (4. Mai 2006)

@emM_Ha :  Du kritisierst gern, kann das sein?

Mal ganz ehrlich, so toll wie das Specialized ist deins auf keinen Fall!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emM_Ha (4. Mai 2006)

DMass schrieb:
			
		

> @emM_Ha :  Du kritisierst gern, kann das sein?
> 
> Mal ganz ehrlich, so toll wie das Specialized ist deins auf keinen Fall!!!


Erstmal:
Ich freu mich für pueftel, weil ich weiß, was es fürn geiles Gefühl ist sein Traumbike aufgebaut zu haben  . Deshalb muss ich aber nicht die gleiche Vorstellung davon haben wie er, oder?
Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden. Mir gefallen Vollcarbon-Rahmen nicht so wirklich, weil ich sie einfach *zu* bullig finde und Gold ist einfach nicht meine Farbe.
Und der Thread ist doch für Meinungen und Kritik gedacht, positiv wie negativ.

Und mal ganz ehrlich, ich find meins mindestens genauso toll, nur halt anders  .


----------



## pueftel (4. Mai 2006)

..Danke für eure Meinung und Kritik!

so mal sehen..

@emM_Ha
Die Punkte 2-4 Deiner Kritik sind schnell abgehakt. Wie Du schon sagst, sind Geschmäcker eben verschieden(die pace eine filigrane Gabel? Du kennst schon steinbach?).
Punkt 1, es gibt für den hinteren Bremszug keine Zuganschläge am Rahmen. Der Zug muss also durchgänig verlegt werden. Leider haben die Nokon-Perlen dafür noch nicht gereicht. Ich warte aber schon auf den Verlängerungs-Kit.

@chri5
die speedneedle ist im Moment auch nur ein Versuch. Ich bin eher der flite Typ, mal sehen wie lange das gut geht.
DC und Trigger hängen mir im Moment echt meilenweit zum Hals raus, da sind die Thumbies eine willkommene Alternative.

Die Sache mit den Schellen habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Allerdings hängt das Ergebnis beim Eloxieren immer vom Ausgangsmaterial ab. Die Nokons und die tune-Teile sehen vom Farbton schon sehr unterschiedlich aus. Das möchte ich bei den Schellen nicht riskieren.


Frank


----------



## emM_Ha (4. Mai 2006)

pueftel schrieb:
			
		

> die pace eine filigrane Gabel? Du kennst schon steinbach?


Wie gesagt im Verhältnis zum Rahmen wirkt sie fligran. Aber du hast recht 'ne wuchtigere gibts nun mal nicht.

Das mit den fehlenden Zuganschlägen scheint wohl schwer in Mode zu kommen. Frag mich warum überhaupt noch Cantisockel an den Rahmen sind. Die Hersteller scheinen den Käufern diese alte Bremstechnologie ja kaum noch zumuten zu wollen  .

O.K. genug gemeckert. Viel Spaß mit deinem Bike!


----------



## Einheimischer (4. Mai 2006)

Also der S-Works Carbon Rahmen hat mich nicht so überzeugt, aber was du daraus gemacht hast, ist wirklich erste Sahne - Respekt  

Grüße.


----------



## 328 (4. Mai 2006)

So ein geiles Bike und diese Gabel   


Mach doch eine richtige Gabel dran mit der man auch fahren
kann, zB ne schwarze SID oder R7 ( mit Gold Eloxierten Tauchrohren  )


----------



## rpo35 (4. Mai 2006)

328 schrieb:
			
		

> So ein geiles Bike und diese Gabel
> 
> 
> Mach doch eine richtige Gabel dran, ne schwarze SID oder R7


Eine Reba Worldcup würde dem Bike gut stehen. Die Pace passt wirklich nicht ! Ansonsten ist das ein superschönes Bike 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Einheimischer (4. Mai 2006)

328 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Mach doch eine richtige Gabel dran mit der man auch fahren
> kann...



Man kann mit der Gabel fahren - wenn man fahren kann - ich könnte es auch nicht, aber es gibt Leute die können's  

Grüße.


----------



## Nose (4. Mai 2006)

vllt blöde frage, aber warum hast du keine latexschläuche verwendet?


----------



## Lateralus (4. Mai 2006)

Ich weiss nicht, wies hier ankommt, wenn ich als Noob meine Meinung zu einem Rad eines wahrscheinlich "Alt-Eingesessenen" schreibe, und auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass mein Rad als langweilig abgetan wird, wenn ich es in den nächsten Tagen poste...aber was aus dem eigentlich tollen S-Works gemacht wurde, ist in meinen Augen ne Schande.

1. warum diese (positiv ausgedrückt) Farbvielfalt...weiss, rot, schwarz, carbon-schwarz, silber, diverse gold-Töne, grau...das geht gar nicht
2. warum im alles in der Welt schwarze Felgen mit silbernen naben und goldenen Schnellspannern?
3. die fragil wirkenden Gabel und Kurbel...Proportionen stimmen im Verhältnis zum Rahmen GAR nicht...schade drum...

Ich weiss durchaus, dass das für den Besitzer alles seine Richtigkeit hat (deshalb fange ich auch nicht damit an, dass ne Federgabel besser wäre usw) und dass da ne Menge Arbeit, Planung und persönliche Vorliebe drinsteckt, aber ich finds furchtbar.


----------



## XtCRacer (4. Mai 2006)

Kritisieren ist durchaus erlaubt und sie Bikescene ist halt bunt. Was ich nicht verstehen will oder kann warum baut man sich heutzutage ein Bike ohne Federgabel auf wenn man damit Gelände fährt. Und die Daumenschalter pasen nicht auf so ein Hightech Bike.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyline (4. Mai 2006)

Weil man kann! Finds ein gelungenes Rad!

cheers, nils


----------



## emM_Ha (4. Mai 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann mit der Gabel fahren - wenn man fahren kann - ich könnte es auch nicht, aber es gibt Leute die können's
> 
> Grüße.


Was heißt schon können, wenn man Dilletantismus über lange Zeit routiniert wirkt man halt irgendwann professionell (so mach ichs halt)  .



			
				XTCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich nicht verstehen will oder kann warum baut man sich heutzutage ein Bike ohne Federgabel auf wenn man damit Gelände fährt.


Gegenfrage: Wie kamen Leute jemals auf die Idee Gelände zu fahren, obwohls noch  gar keine Federgabeln gab?
Antwort: Weils Spaß macht . (natürlich abseits hektischen Renngeschehens  )


----------



## chris29 (5. Mai 2006)

Was mir am Specialized überhaupt nicht gefällt sind die Shifter, nicht wegen dem Aussehen, ich finde Sie nur unpraktisch.


----------



## pueftel (5. Mai 2006)

Meine Rad(Räder) sollen polarisieren, dass bestätigt mich in meiner Linie. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es hier genug schwarze Alu-Rahmen mit Sid und XO-Zeugs(am besten noch alles Ton-in-Ton).

Ich versuch mal ein paar Gedanken von euch aufzugreifen, viele staunen über das fehlen einer Federgabel. Ich hab mich bei der Entscheidung für den Aufbau daran erinnert, wie radfahren bei mir angefangen hat (ca.1992). Damals hab ich keine Federgabel vermisst und in den Jahren darauf hab ich sie nie wirklich lieben gelernt. Ich hatte hier ca. 3 Monate eine nagelneue SID wc 2006 liegen. Nur um zu sehen ob es mir wirklich ernst ist.

Das Rad sollte kompromisslos, puristisch und schnell werden (leicht versteht sich von selbst). Dabei noch extravagant und farbenfroh aber nicht flippig und bunt.

Technisch wollte ich eine klassische Linie durchziehen. Allerdings mit Teilen auf hohem tecnischen Niveau. Schaltwerk(xtr 2002), Shifter, Bremsen und Kurbel passen prima in dieses Konzept.

Treffend formuliert(wie so oft) hat es skyline - weil man einfach kann, baut und fährt man so ein Rad. Eure Reaktionen (die positiven und die negativen) zeigen mir, dass es genau so richtig war.


Frank


----------



## KaschmirKönig (5. Mai 2006)

mir gefällt es mit der rahmen/gabel kombination


----------



## kh-cap (5. Mai 2006)

meine räder sollen nicht polarisieren, sie sollen toll fahren und mir gefallen  
der rahmen ist wirklich eine augenweide. tune ist genial, wobei die farbauswahl wiederum jedermanns/frau sache ist.
mein rad wird auch nicht jedem gefallen, ich finde es aber genial/geil  
zumal die letzte evolutionsstufe (08.04.06) meinen tune-trieb (schnellspanner, falschenhalter, hörnchen) befridiegte.
sinn? keiner. vom gewicht her noch keine 100 g (auch der neue lrs war da nicht der reisser).
aber das gefühl auf dem bike ist halt genial und das zählt für mich.

kh-cap


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. Mai 2006)

> Ich versuch mal ein paar Gedanken von euch aufzugreifen, viele staunen über das fehlen einer Federgabel. Ich hab mich bei der Entscheidung für den Aufbau daran erinnert, wie radfahren bei mir angefangen hat (ca.1992). Damals hab ich keine Federgabel vermisst und in den Jahren darauf hab ich sie nie wirklich lieben gelernt. Ich hatte hier ca. 3 Monate eine nagelneue SID wc 2006 liegen. Nur um zu sehen ob es mir wirklich ernst ist.



Du scheinst Deine Meinung aber schnell geändert zu haben, wenn man mal so in den Bikemarkt schaut... Schade!


----------



## horstj (5. Mai 2006)

pueftel schrieb:
			
		

> ..., viele staunen über das fehlen einer Federgabel. Ich hab mich bei der Entscheidung für den Aufbau daran erinnert, wie radfahren bei mir angefangen hat (ca.1992). Damals hab ich keine Federgabel vermisst und in den Jahren darauf hab ich sie nie wirklich lieben gelernt. Ich hatte hier ca. 3 Monate eine nagelneue SID wc 2006 liegen. Nur um zu sehen ob es mir wirklich ernst ist.
> 
> Eure Reaktionen (die positiven und die negativen) zeigen mir, dass es genau so richtig war.



warum vertickst Du es dann und willst es gegen ein FULLY tauschen?


----------



## cyrox (5. Mai 2006)

hä das versteh ich jetzt auch absolut nichtmehr. 
Wieso ist es den schon im Bikemarkt? ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (5. Mai 2006)

cyrox schrieb:
			
		

> hä das versteh ich jetzt auch absolut nichtmehr.
> Wieso ist es den schon im Bikemarkt? ^^



Wenn man böse wäre, würde man sagen:"Weil es ihm so gut gefällt"  Verstehe ich auch gar nicht mehr, wenn es doch gerade noch als der Höhepunkt des kreativen Schaffens dargestellt wurde...naja...kurzer Höhepunkt...



			
				kh-cap schrieb:
			
		

> meine räder sollen nicht polarisieren, sie sollen toll fahren und mir gefallen



Sehe ich auch so...warum gibt man so viel Geld wie pueftel aus, nur um zu polarisieren?? Und den Stein des Anstoßes dann nach 50 km wieder zu vertickern?


----------



## XtCRacer (5. Mai 2006)

@ pueftel

Das ist richtig und über Geschmack läst sich nicht streiten. Ich denke nur an meine Handgelenke und an meine schimpfente Mutter (Physiotherapeut) wenn ich ohne Gabel fahren würde. Ansonsten ein echt geiles Teil.
Aber ein gleichwertiges Fully mit Starrgabel wirste nicht finden


----------



## pueftel (5. Mai 2006)

..ich behalte meine Räder nie lange. Für mich liegt der Reiz eher im
Aufbau, Evtl. könnte man auch sagen, ich hab das perfekte Rad noch nicht
gefunden. Im großen und ganzen möchte ich das aber auch nicht. Es gibt
einige Räder die mich faszinieren, da meine finanziellen Mittel aber nur
beschränkt meinem Hobby zugeteilt werden können, muss halt für ein neues
immer erst das alte wieder gehen. Verkaufen bzw. "verticken" werde ich es aber vorerst
nicht.

Im Übrigen hab ich das Rad nie als "Höhepunkt meines kreativen Schaffens" dargestellt. Würde ich das machen, müsste ich mir ja morgen ein neues Hobby suchen.

Frank


----------



## Hupert (5. Mai 2006)

328 schrieb:
			
		

> So ein geiles Bike und diese Gabel
> 
> 
> Mach doch eine richtige Gabel dran mit der man auch fahren
> kann, zB ne schwarze SID oder R7 ( mit Gold Eloxierten Tauchrohren  )




Tja, wenn deine Fahrtechnik mit ner Starrgabel schon an ihre Grenzen stößt, wirds vielleicht doch mal Zeit für nen Kurs in der "Bike-Academy" ... 

Ich frag mich nur, wie das manche Leutchen vor 15 Jahren oder gar 20 gemacht haben... das Farradfahren mein ich. So ganz ohne Federweg...


----------



## Lateralus (5. Mai 2006)

pueftel schrieb:
			
		

> Im Übrigen hab ich das Rad nie als "Höhepunkt meines kreativen Schaffens" dargestellt. Würde ich das machen, müsste ich mir ja morgen ein neues Hobby suchen.
> Frank



Jajaja, Erbsenzähler


----------



## emM_Ha (5. Mai 2006)

pueftel schrieb:
			
		

> Im Übrigen hab ich das Rad nie als "Höhepunkt meines kreativen Schaffens" dargestellt. Würde ich das machen, müsste ich mir ja morgen ein neues Hobby suchen.



...oder biken gehn  .

Wie auch immer, bin aufs nächste Projekt schon mächtig gespannt!


*Und jetzt mal wieder Bilder!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pueftel (5. Mai 2006)

emM_Ha schrieb:
			
		

> Wie auch immer, bin aufs nächste Projekt schon mächtig gespannt!




mehr gibt es dazu auch nicht mehr zu sagen.


Und jetzt wir es mal wieder Zeit für ein neues Kunstwerk!



Frank


----------



## Dr.Dos (5. Mai 2006)

Leider ist das Speci nur ein Spielzeug; mir sind Kunstwerke, die man fahren kann, lieber. Eigentlich schade um den schönen Rahmen.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (5. Mai 2006)

warum kann man denn das speci nicht fahren?


----------



## Dr.Dos (5. Mai 2006)

Weil z.B. Schrammen auf goldenen Barends ziemlich kacke aussehen. Weil die Kurbeln butterweich sind (selbst vor x jahren gefahren). Weil ich - wenn mein Hirn in der letzten Runde nur noch mit ca. 18% arbeitet - auch noch schalten will. Weil ich meine Kraft anderswo brauche und nicht dazu einsetzen will, festgebackene Flaschen mit Gewalt aus einem tune FlaHa zu operieren. Weil an starre Räder auf _echten_ Strecken dicke Reifen gehören. Etc.

Aber ist nur meine unbedeutende Meinung, ignoriert mich.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (5. Mai 2006)

richtig fahren == renneinsatz?


----------



## eHugo (5. Mai 2006)

finde den wiederspruch, Klobiger Rahmen, Filigrane Gabel bzw Kurbel recht geil gefällt mir echt gut.
auf Gold steh ich Total wobei schwarz finde ich noch goiler 
aber die Siberen Naben  nene dat schaut nit aus.
ok der Hintere Zug, wurde ja schon gesagt dat der auch gold wird

aber jetzt auch mal ne farge wie is den der Wasserträger von tune?  

hofe dat meine parts auch endlich mal kommen


----------



## emM_Ha (5. Mai 2006)

eHugo schrieb:
			
		

> aber jetzt auch mal ne farge wie is den der Wasserträger von tune?


Guckst du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=217044

oder liest mal zwei Posts höher:


			
				Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Weil ich meine Kraft anderswo brauche und nicht dazu einsetzen will, festgebackene Flaschen mit Gewalt aus einem tune FlaHa zu operieren.


----------



## drivingghost (5. Mai 2006)

Ich mal wieder:
Update-->
Neuer LRS: AMC Felgen, Naben und Sapim Laser
Neue Stütze:No Name von Ebay, mit 143 g gut leicht. Mal schauen ob sie hält...


----------



## polo (5. Mai 2006)

ui. das sieht sehr schnell aus.  ich kann mir (kleine) kritik aber nicht verkneifen:
- parallele felgen- und reifenaufschritt finde ich zu streberhaft
- mach' doch die spacer ab und dreh' den vorbau um.


----------



## Lateralus (5. Mai 2006)

Einfach nur WOW  Das ist echt chic... wieviel wiegt denn das Bike? Was sind das für Bremsen? Hayes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (5. Mai 2006)

Ich sabbere gerade meine Tastatur voll, dass kommt bei Fullys nur extrem selten vor  Lenkerstopfen nicht vergessen!  

Grüße.


----------



## rpo35 (5. Mai 2006)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> ...mach' doch die spacer ab und dreh' den vorbau um.


Würde ich nicht tun. So kann man notfalls noch ein bisschen variieren; der gekürzte Schaft ist endgültig.
Ausserdem finde ich, dass der gedrehte Vorbau mehr positiven Einfluß auf die Optik hat, als die Spacer negativen...
Die Züge kommen mir ein wenig lang vor, passiert mir aber auch immer... 
Alles in Allem ist's ein Sahnestückchen... 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## drivingghost (5. Mai 2006)

Ui, jetzt fühle ich mich richtig geschmeichelt.
Vorbau: Wird aber gegen einen F99 und einen leichteren Lenker getauscht. (dauert noch) Spacer stören mich auch, bin aber gerade zu faul, sie zu enfernen und den Schaft zu kürzen.
Reifen/Felgen Optik: Stimmt, sieht ziemlich streberhaft aus. Lass ich trotzdem (;
Lenkerstopfen: Mag ich nicht. Habe ich an keinem MTB mehr. Sollte bei Rennen kontrolliert werden, muss ich eben improvisieren. Kam aber noch nicht vor.
Gewicht: Die Digitalwaage zeigt bei verschiedenen Messungen Werte zwischen 10,6 und 10,8 kg.
Bremse: Avid Juicy 5. Rotoren: Hayes. Werde aber vermutlich die Marta vom Endorfin ans Giant bauen.


----------



## emM_Ha (5. Mai 2006)

@drivingghost:
...langweilig...einfach...schlicht...schön!

Mal wieder eins wo alles passt (und das bei 'nem Plastikrahmen) !

Nicht nur über einzelne Parts sondern auch über die Zusammenstellung nachgedacht. Kompliment! 


			
				drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Mal schauen ob sie hält...


Würd mich auch bei den Naben interessieren. Berichte mal!

Ansonsten gibts an der Funktion wohl auch nichts zu meckern  .


----------



## Lateralus (5. Mai 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Rotoren: Hayes.


Hab ich also doch richtig gesehen...(bin ja noch nicht sooo lang dabei)...


----------



## bikehumanumest (5. Mai 2006)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Weil die Kurbeln butterweich sind (selbst vor x jahren gefahren).
> 
> Weil ich meine Kraft anderswo brauche und nicht dazu einsetzen will, festgebackene Flaschen mit Gewalt aus einem tune FlaHa zu operieren.
> 
> Weil an starre Räder auf _echten_ Strecken dicke Reifen gehören. Etc.



stimmt !!!
bau mir auch grad wieder ein rad mit starrgabel auf...
rest wird ignoriert...

joe


----------



## chri5 (5. Mai 2006)

Geiles Rad drivingghost! Damit kannst Du doch xtremelight platt machen und somit ist eine Heilung vom Grinsen in sicht.

Den Vorbau und sie Spacer wuerde ich lassen, wenn es Dir so passt, erstens sieht ein umgedrehter Vorbau mit Spacern besser aus als ein positiver ohne und so hast Du auch noch a bissl was vom Gabelschaft zum probieren.


----------



## 328 (5. Mai 2006)

Das ist ein MTB und kein City-Bike, drum gehört da ne FFFEdergabel ran !





> ja, wenn deine Fahrtechnik mit ner Starrgabel schon an ihre Grenzen stößt, wirds vielleicht doch mal Zeit für nen Kurs in der "Bike-Academy" ..



...Wohl eher umgekehrt....


----------



## polo (5. Mai 2006)

wieso "gehört"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Dos (5. Mai 2006)

drivingghost: schönes Rad. Wenn Dus nicht eh schon machst: fahr den Dämpfer mal mit etwas sag (so um die 5-7mm), das Hinterrad stempelt so weniger und bricht nicht so schnell aus. Durch die Hinterbau-geo hast Du trotzdem kein Gewackel. Ist auf den ersten Metern nicht so crisp wie ganz ohne sag aber auf Touren fährt's sich imho wesentlich besser und Du nutzt insgesamt mehr Federweg.

Für Rennen einfach wieder bretthart machen.


----------



## drivingghost (5. Mai 2006)

Chri5: Zumindest habe ich jetzt Chancen, den Freak zu besiegen. Zumindest solange er nicht sein Ultraleichtrad von der Wand hängt.
Dr.Dos: Danke für den Tip, ich fahre aber lieber ohne Sag. Die meiste Zeit verbringe ich zum Training auf dem blöden Rennrad, wenn ich dann mal das Vergnügen habe, mtb zu fahren, dann ist es meist ohnehin annähernd eine Rennsimulation. Von daher lasse ich mein Setup so, wie es ist und habe das gleiche Fahrverhalten wie auch im Wettkampf. Auf Komfort bin ich ohnehin nicht aus, das Rad muss nur die Schlagspitzen meiner ideallinienverweigernden Fahrweise schlucken. (;


----------



## Scalpel 77 (5. Mai 2006)

So hier is dann mal mein Schatz! Hab es zwar nicht selber aufgebaut aber es blieben eigentlich auch keine wünsche offen. 
Eure Meinungen bitte. Bilder unter dem Link .http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/247116


----------



## Dr.Dos (5. Mai 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Dr.Dos: Danke für den Tip, ich fahre aber lieber ohne Sag. Die meiste Zeit verbringe ich zum Training auf dem blöden Rennrad, wenn ich dann mal das Vergnügen habe, mtb zu fahren, dann ist es meist ohnehin annähernd eine Rennsimulation. Von daher lasse ich mein Setup so, wie es ist und habe das gleiche Fahrverhalten wie auch im Wettkampf. Auf Komfort bin ich ohnehin nicht aus, das Rad muss nur die Schlagspitzen meiner ideallinienverweigernden Fahrweise schlucken. (;


Das unterschreib ich Wort für Wort. Kaum zu glauben, dass ichs nicht selbst gesagt hab... 

Edith: Nicht ganz, RR ist geiler als MTB


----------



## Jackass1987 (5. Mai 2006)

obwohl sich nur die TA Blätter und die KCNC Stütze geändert haben, stell ich mein bike nochmal ein 

Was haltet ihr davon ? Was kann noch verbessert werden ? Hab nämlich langsam keine Ideen mehr


----------



## Peter88 (5. Mai 2006)

> Was kann noch verbessert werden ?



Es gibt ein paar gram leichtere Kurbeln.
Und ich würde die Aufkleber von den Felgen entfernen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominik-deluxe (6. Mai 2006)

gin mir auch erst kürzlich so, dann habe ich einfach alu schrauben geordert, eingebaut, ca. 40g gespaart, bin nun zufrieden und widme mich nun meinem neuen projekt.
(langer satz)
mfg
dominik


----------



## toschi (6. Mai 2006)

Immer wieder lecker diese Giants, zumal die Marke auch schon seit den AnfÃ¤ngen dabei ist. 
Ich wÃ¼rde auch fÃ¼r eine ander Kurbel plÃ¤dieren, kÃ¶nnte mir die blaue Truvativ Stylo Team ganz gut an dem Bike vorstellen, vielleicht nicht leichter in der Serienausstattung als xt aber individueller und absolut passend zum Labeldesign. Allerdings hab ich sie in blau auch noch nicht orginal gesehen sondern nur im Katalog.
Vielleicht dann noch mit blau eloxierten Blattschrauben, hmm, lecker 





119.00 â¬ 

oder Hier, fÃ¼r 109,95â¬ in schwarz, wÃ¼rd aber mal nach blau fragen, sehr zuverlÃ¤ssig


----------



## fatboy (6. Mai 2006)

@ drivingghost


Geiles bike! Wie kommst Du mit den AC Naben zurecht, insbesondere der hinteren?
Finde die ein wenig zu weich, liegt aber mit Sicherheit an meinem Gewicht...



fatboy


----------



## drivingghost (6. Mai 2006)

Ok, meine Erfahrungen zu den AMC Naben: Der zuvor verbaute LRS hatte auch AMC Naben, allerdings die Modelle von 2003. Dass da irgendwas weich war, konnte ich nicht feststellen, die hintere Nabe hat nie Probleme gemacht. Die Vordere hat in letzter Zeit vorne etwas Spiel bekommen, man hat beim harten Bremsen deutlich sehen können, wie das Rad zur Seite kippt. 
Den jetzigen LRS habe ich noch nicht getestet. Heute ist Generalprobe, morgen wird er im Rennen eingesetzt.


----------



## LDSign (6. Mai 2006)

Hallihallo

So, nachdem ich diesen interessanten Fred immer stillschweigend begleitet habe, kommt hier mal ein Bild meines Babies:






Und noch ein hochaufgelöstes Bild

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## JoeDesperado (6. Mai 2006)

auch sehr schön! täuscht die optik, oder ist der sattel wirklich nach oben geneigt?


----------



## LDSign (6. Mai 2006)

Das täuscht auf dem Foto...der liegt genau im Wasser und ich komm super damit klar


----------



## Col. Kurtz (6. Mai 2006)

mein bike 2006:









etwas in gewicht(so wies dasteht 10,6-10,7) und performance verbessert, somit fast perfekt!  

..eggbeater müssen bald aber runter, weil sie ausgenudelt sind und ich des gewackels langsam überdrüssig bin. mit den ganz leichten xpedos wirds dann noch etwas leichter.


----------



## drivingghost (6. Mai 2006)

Na das blitzt aber. So sauber war es lange nicht mehr, nicht?
Die Leute die ich kenne und XPedos fahren, sind damit nicht wirklich zufrieden. Gerade im Modder sind sie sehr hakelig und es ist schwer, auszuklicken.


----------



## toschi (6. Mai 2006)

LDSign schrieb:
			
		

> Hallihallo
> 
> So, nachdem ich diesen interessanten Fred immer stillschweigend begleitet habe, kommt hier mal ein Bild meines Babies:


*Stillschweig*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colnago54 (6. Mai 2006)

ich hätte da auch noch sowas silbernes anzubieten  





Gewicht- 10,9-11 Kg geht aber noch viel besser (demnächst)


----------



## Hardraider (6. Mai 2006)

mein ganzer Cannondale Stolz 


(Bild is irgendwie ziemlich groß oO, deshalb nur ein link  )

http://www.killer-seite.de/images/Vst36649.jpg

PS: ich bin schon lange auf der Suche nach leuten die ein CD in der Farbe haben, bitte überschüttet mich mit pic`s 

grüße


----------



## Jackass1987 (6. Mai 2006)

LDSign schrieb:
			
		

> Hallihallo
> 
> So, nachdem ich diesen interessanten Fred immer stillschweigend begleitet habe, kommt hier mal ein Bild meines Babies:
> 
> ...



sag mal wo bleibt denn da das race feeling des Rotwilds ? Du hast doch mit dem Setup den Rahmen total "kastriert" ? Viel zu steil für meine Begriffe.... die Barends sind besonders schlimm 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Robert-XC (6. Mai 2006)

beim Rotwild und dem letzten Canyon glaub ich die Sattelhöhe erst wenn ich die Fahrer damit fahren sehe...


----------



## toschi (6. Mai 2006)

@Robert-XC
passt doch gut, das geht noch extremer. Das Rotwild find ich auch ziemlich verbogen, sieht aus als baue die Gabel viel zu hoch, wenn man die Kettenstreben so anschaut, hmm.
Ich frag mich schon seit langem obs jetzt Mode geworden ist den Schnellspanner vorne umzudrehen, ist das Ding wirlich schon jemandem auf links weggeraucht .


----------



## Northern lite (6. Mai 2006)

@toschi:  wenn man die Schnellspanner umdreht kommt man beim sich öffnen nicht mit der Scheibe ins Gehege. Normalerweise nicht schlimm, aber wehe Du mußt ihn nach ner langen Abfahrt öffnen..... so ne Scheibe kann verdammt heiß werden  

Ich hatte sie an den MTBs auch umgedreht bevor ich alle Räder auf Lite-axles umgerüstet habe (nen 5er Imbus hat man doch immer dabei )  und schon fällt das gar nicht mehr auf   

Gruß Northern lite


----------



## Colnago54 (7. Mai 2006)

Robert-XC schrieb:
			
		

> beim Rotwild und dem letzten Canyon glaub ich die Sattelhöhe erst wenn ich die Fahrer damit fahren sehe...



die Sattelhöhe ist doch stinknormal(ich würd schon sagen Durchnitt), da hab ich schon viel viel schlimmeres gesehen. Außerdem ist die Sattelhöhe auf meine Größe(Beinlänge), Fahrweise  optimal eingestellt!!!


----------



## LDSign (7. Mai 2006)

Ich weiß garnicht, was ihr wollt   

Die Sattelhöhe ist perfekt auf mich eingestellt (1,86cm Körpergröße) und das sonstige Setup ist absolut Rotwild-Standard. Die Schnellspanner waren schon von Anfang an auf der abgebildeten Seite (macht das überhaupt einen Unterschied?).
Dass das so "verbogen" aussieht liegt wohl einerseits an dem Foto und andererseits an den 100mm Federweg (ist auch Standard). Schaut mal auf der Rotwild-HP.

Mit den Barends geb ich euch recht...aber ich hab mich so dran gewöhnt...

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## IGGY (7. Mai 2006)

@Anarchobiker
Mach mal andere Reifen drauf mit denen man auch fahren kann und dann wieg es nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner_gs (7. Mai 2006)

Das mit den Reifen ist immer so eine Sache des Terrains.
Und die Sattelüberhöhung beider angesprochener Räder ist nicht wirklich "brutal".


----------



## Colnago54 (7. Mai 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> @Anarchobiker
> Mach mal andere Reifen drauf mit denen man auch fahren kann und dann wieg es nochmal



das sind die besten Reifen die ich je gefahren bin! Komm mit den super zurecht da ich mit dem Bike 95% Straße fahre. Und mit dem Gewicht, soviel leichter als meine "Winterreifen " (Conti Supersonic) sind sie ja auch nicht- ich glaub nur 150g pro Reifen.


----------



## Deleted61137 (7. Mai 2006)

[/url][/IMG]



...mit neuer XTR Stütze!


----------



## fatboy (7. Mai 2006)

@ gt-musa

Mach noch mal ein Bild mit kleinerem Rahmen....


fatboy


----------



## CSB (7. Mai 2006)

@ gt-musa

Fahr doch mal durch die Matschpfütze und mach dann ein Photo von dem Bike.............das wär dann wirklich mal was neues


----------



## Scalpel 77 (7. Mai 2006)

Scalpel 77 schrieb:
			
		

> So hier is dann mal mein Schatz! Hab es zwar nicht selber aufgebaut aber es blieben eigentlich auch keine wünsche offen.
> Eure Meinungen bitte. Bilder unter dem Link .http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/247116




Danke für die vielen Meinungen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (7. Mai 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> ...mit neuer XTR Stütze!


doch wohl eher ein Stütz*chen*


----------



## Krischan (7. Mai 2006)

Musa,
zieh die doch einfach weiter raus fürs Foto, dann haste Ruhe...


----------



## XtCRacer (7. Mai 2006)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> obwohl sich nur die TA Blätter und die KCNC Stütze geändert haben, stell ich mein bike nochmal ein
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon ? Was kann noch verbessert werden ? Hab nämlich langsam keine Ideen mehr




Ist ein Geiles Gerät . Aber bitte verat mir mal wo du die Kettenblätter her hast und was sie wiegen.

Danke und MfG


----------



## Deleted61137 (7. Mai 2006)

@ krischan   :    

hab kein problem damit.ist doch nett von den leuten mich auf ihren geschmack hinzuweisen.wundert mich nur das keiner erwähnt was ihm gefällt sondern nur was nicht.
auch wenn's viele nicht glauben mögen komme ich herrlich mit dem bike klar.


@ csb  :

hast recht.nix wirklich neues aber wenn ich schon sehe das einige ihre "ich hab jetzt neue pedale dran" oder "hab mein vorbau umgedreht" usw. update-pics posten dachte ich mir das ich ja auch ein "hab ne neue stütze dran" pic einstellen kann.

wenn ich's mal durch den dreck ziehe und dann ein pic davon mache dann poste ich es im "....im einsatz" thread.


@ toschi   :

...hehe


----------



## w0LLe (8. Mai 2006)

@ GT Musa

Also, zum Loben ist:

Toller Matsch, 1A Baum und sehr schicke Klickpedale


----------



## Deleted61137 (8. Mai 2006)

...na immerhin etwas


----------



## horstj (8. Mai 2006)

Hardraider schrieb:
			
		

> mein ganzer Cannondale Stolz
> (Bild is irgendwie ziemlich groß oO, deshalb nur ein link  )
> http://www.killer-seite.de/images/Vst36649.jpg
> PS: ich bin schon lange auf der Suche nach leuten die ein CD in der Farbe haben
> grüße



machs halt kleiner, das Bild.
Ich-war-eine-Dose-Farbe, oder wie nennt man die?
Hält das Oberrohr auch ohne die Haargummis?


----------



## Hardraider (8. Mai 2006)

oha, den Unterschied zwischen Haargummies und Kabelbindern sollte man aber erkennen können, oder?


----------



## horstj (8. Mai 2006)

Scalpel 77 schrieb:
			
		

> So hier is dann mal mein Schatz! Hab es zwar nicht selber aufgebaut aber es blieben eigentlich auch keine wünsche offen.
> Eure Meinungen bitte. Bilder unter dem Link .http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/247116



öhm, jo mei..... Schöner Garten!
Und wie soll ich es sagen  : ein Scalpel kann auch gut aussehen...


----------



## horstj (8. Mai 2006)

Hardraider schrieb:
			
		

> oha, den Unterschied zwischen Haargummies und Kabelbindern sollte man aber erkennen können, oder?


 stimmt, das macht den Unterschied


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (8. Mai 2006)

Ich weis zwar nicht ob es für euch ein Kunstwerk ist aber für mich allemal.
Habs komplett (Bike still under Construction) selbst aufgebaut, vom low budget Taos 330 zu meinem Traumbike,es müssen noch die  Schaltgruppe X9 montiert werden und die XTR Stütze ist noch beim Eloxieren.





Jetz hab ich noch ne Frage findet ihr den Vorbau nich n bissle zu hoch?





Die LRS sind mit absicht unterschiedlich gewählt, für die Straße benutze ich die Pulstar Naben mit Conbrio Felgen (Hinterrad), und fürs Gelände die LX mit Rigida Felgen.

Gefallen euch die blauen Pulstar Naben oder passen die überhaupt nicht ans Bike?Sind vom Gewicht her auf Tune oder King Niveau haben damals auch ziemlich viel gekostet.





Sorry für die schlechte Quali der Bilder. Bin für jegliche Kritik Offen ein bisschen Lob darfs aber auch sein oder?


----------



## XtCRacer (8. Mai 2006)

Blauenaben sind OK. Aber der Vorbau sieht wie von einem Hollandrad aus da must du was dran machen.
Der Rest ist halt wieso oft geschmackssache.
Mit dem Fotographieren das must du aber wirklich noch mal üben.


----------



## _stalker_ (8. Mai 2006)

HypnoKröte schrieb:
			
		

> Jetz hab ich noch ne Frage findet ihr den Vorbau nich n bissle zu hoch?
> 
> Bin für jegliche Kritik Offen ein bisschen Lob darfs aber auch sein oder?



Kritik:

1. Der Vorbau ist perfekt... ...für ein dirtbike

2. Hast du überhaupt Sattelüberhöhung mit den ganzen Spacern und dem Vorbau/Riser?

3. Der Zug der VR Bremse schaut zu kurz aus 

4. Der Lenkwinkel schaut (zu) flach aus

LOB

1. Es ist zum großteil schwarz


----------



## trailblaster (8. Mai 2006)

bei der quali kann man nicht viel sagen und unaufgebaut
ist schonmal ganz schlecht. die blauen naben sind ok


----------



## HypnoKröte (8. Mai 2006)

Schaft wird morgen um 10 mm gekürtzt. 
Lenkereinstellung n bissle verbessert.
Und Züge waren noch nicht dran montiert die hiengen nur so rum 
Aber danke schon mal für die Hilfreiche Kritik 
Wird so früh wie möglich umgesetzt und wenn das Bike komplett steht stell ich noch ein Bild rein.Natürich mit
ner besseren Cam damit auch jedes Detail sichtbar wird.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (9. Mai 2006)

ist das überhaupt ein CC rahmen, das sieht mir eher nach was Schmutzigem aus oder liegt das an der großen gabel?


----------



## HypnoKröte (9. Mai 2006)

Ja der Rahmen ist n bissle klein für die erwachsene Gabel das gibt dem ganzen so ne Dirt Optik.Vielleicht kann ich 
den Rahmen noch ein Stück Optisch länger wirken lassen indem ich eine Thomson Seatback kauf.


----------



## Edith L. (9. Mai 2006)

HypnoKröte schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht kann ich
> den Rahmen noch ein Stück Optisch länger wirken lassen indem ich eine Thomson Seatback kauf.



Dann fährst Du nur noch auf dem Hinterrad!


----------



## HypnoKröte (9. Mai 2006)

Was anderes fällt mir grad nicht ein dan ist es wohl zwangsweise zu nem Dirtbike mutiert  eigentlich sollte das Ergebnis nicht so aussehn   Mal sehen was sich noch machen lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leinetiger (10. Mai 2006)

Fertig und startfrei zur neuen Saison!


----------



## speeddisko (10. Mai 2006)

Schönes Mythos... wobei der Rahmen in real nochmal viel geiler rüberkommt als auf dem Bild. 

Wäre halt schön, wenn er ein bisserl leichter wäre... trotzdem spitze!


----------



## Monday (10. Mai 2006)

Das Simplon ist einfach 

Was wiegt der Rahmen selbst gewogen?


----------



## Leinetiger (10. Mai 2006)

ca. 1600g

habe 1792g gewogen, aber mit steuersatz, schaltauge und kettenstrebenschutz


----------



## *adrenalin* (11. Mai 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> ca. 1600g
> 
> habe 1792g gewogen, aber mit steuersatz, schaltauge und kettenstrebenschutz




naja, schaltauge gehört zum rahmen und wird immer mitgewogen! daher wirst du leider nicht auf 1.600 gr. kommen. integrierter steuersatz zw. 80 und 120 gr. + noch ca. 20 gr. für den kettenstrebenschutz macht aus fast 1.800 keine 1.600. ist aber auch egal, schöner rahmen!


----------



## traveller23 (11. Mai 2006)

Hier mein Radl. 

Ein Cannondale F900sl - Baujahr 2001. Nach einigen rumprobieren (Sattel, Riserlenker) bin ich soweit glücklich damit. Gebraucht gekauft voriges Jahr. 
Dazu gekommen sind dann vor kurzem neue Felgen (317er) und Scheibenbremsen (Juicy 5). Nächstes Projekt sind ist eventuell eine neue Kurbel und X.9 Antrieb.  aber mal schauen wie´s mit dem Budegt ausschaut.

Und bevor sich jemand aufregt - ja, die Zugverlegung am Oberrohr ist noch nicht optimal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (11. Mai 2006)

Geiles Bike,
die Farbe efällt mir tierisch 

Aber ich finde die aus Juicy 5 und Deore dazu noch die Ergo griffe optisch nicht schön. Praktisch sicher nicht schlecht


----------



## traveller23 (11. Mai 2006)

ja, die Ergo passen wie die Faust aufs Aug  Aber ich möchts nimmer missen! Sehr angenehm zu fahren, da schaut die Stylepolizei schonmal weg.


----------



## rkersten (12. Mai 2006)

traveller23 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, die Ergo passen wie die Faust aufs Aug  Aber ich möchts nimmer missen! Sehr angenehm zu fahren, da schaut die Stylepolizei schonmal weg.



Ganz deiner Meinung!! Ich möcht meine auch nicht mehr missen, das Handling auf den Trails ist um längen besser als mit einem Standard Griff und optisch sehen die nur in der draufsicht bescheiden aus ... wie sagt meine Mutter so schön - Versehrtengriffe  

... an meinen Bikes hat sich bis jetzt noch nichts weiter geändert, am Quantec ist immer noch die SID WC weil die SRAM Teile fürs FRM immernoch nicht mitgekommen sind  ... inzwischen hab ich die Leitungen vom Poplock und den Martas gekürzt weil ich höchstwarscheinleich noch mit dem Quantec beim WBM und bei der Mad East Challenge an den Start gehen werde.


----------



## gurkenfolie (12. Mai 2006)

hier mal meine schüssel


----------



## XtCRacer (12. Mai 2006)

Die sieht aber nicht ganz so nach CC aus und dre Rasen muß auch mal wieder gepflegt werden.


----------



## skyline (12. Mai 2006)

Warum nicht? Die Sattelüberhöhung selbst mit dem Lenker is natural born cc! 

@King Fly: Kennst du die Lackierung vom Nahen? Da is die unübertroffen! Supergeil kann ich da nur sagen!

cheers, nils


----------



## Sahnie (12. Mai 2006)

skyline schrieb:
			
		

> Warum nicht? Die Sattelüberhöhung selbst mit dem Lenker is natural born cc!
> 
> @King Fly: Kennst du die Lackierung vom Nahen? Da is die unübertroffen! Supergeil kann ich da nur sagen!
> 
> cheers, nils



Ich würde eher sagen, das Ding hat überhaupt keine Überhöhung. Halt mal ein Lineal dran.


----------



## skyline (12. Mai 2006)

Doch, auf jeden, ich würd schon sagen,d ass da der eine oder andere Zentimeter zurande kommt,

cheers, nils


----------



## Einheimischer (12. Mai 2006)

Das Explosif ist eins der geilsten CC-Stahlhardtails, wie ich finde - leider hat dieses hier ein Damenradcockpit  Ansonsten  

Grüße.


----------



## skyphab (12. Mai 2006)

traveller23 schrieb:
			
		

>



Ich finde es hübsch und es erinnert mich an irgendwas aus der Kindheit. Ich glaube es ist ein Eis und es hatte eine sehr ähnliche Farbgebung. Kann mir jemand folgen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasenheide (13. Mai 2006)




----------



## Wald-Schrat (13. Mai 2006)

Mein kleines Kunstwerk


----------



## NeoRC (13. Mai 2006)

@Wald-Schrat

sieht echt gut aus, schöne Farbkombi.
Hast Du mal ein paar Fakten (Gewicht, technische Daten usw.)
Danke

Gruß
NeoRC


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. Mai 2006)

Gefällt mir sehr gut! Wie fährt sich denn die Pace?


----------



## emM_Ha (13. Mai 2006)

@Wald-Schrat:
Sehr schöner Aufbau  . Gewicht (Rahmen u. Gesamt) würd mich interessieren.
Find nur die Optik des Rahmens im Bereich Oberrohr-Sattelrohr-Sitzstrebe etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aber die Farbkombi Weiß-Schwarz mit den blauen Akkzenten sieht super aus. Sehr konsequent durchgezogen - Kompliment!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. Mai 2006)

das erste mal das mir dieser voitl rahmen optisch in einem rad gefällt, auch sonst sehr geiler aufbau - nur die kurbeln sind ABSOLUT nicht mein Fall.


----------



## _stalker_ (13. Mai 2006)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> - nur die kurbeln sind ABSOLUT nicht mein Fall.



ich find sie auch nicht so passend - afterburner wären schöner (ja, ich mag das material, das ich fahre )

das blau ist nicht ganz so mein fall. aber ich stelle mir grade alles blaue in rot vor 
auf jeden fall sehr stimmiger aufbau

gewicht rahmen + gesamt würden mich auch interessieren


----------



## Wald-Schrat (13. Mai 2006)

Danke euch!

Ich hab bisher leider keine vernünftige Waage in die Finger bekommen   Aber auf der Personenwaage mit abgezogenem Körpergewicht kam so was um die 9,7 ungefair raus... 
Und der Rahmen ist einer aus der ersten Serie. Wiegt 1550 Gramm. Die jetztige Serie wurde von Peter Voitl nochmal überarbeitet und wiegt laut Homepage noch weniger. Aber ich bin damals zu nem sehr guten Preis an den Rahmen dran gekommen und mit 1550 gr kann ich gut leben. Jedenfalls is er hammer steif! 
Zu den Daten: Ich kann ja mal die Teile aufschreiben, die man auf dem pic nich unbedingt erkennen kann.

Tune King/Kong mit Mavic 717 und DT Revos
Sram X.0 Gripshift & Schaltwerk
XT Shifter & Ritzel
Ritchey Pro Lenker, WCS Vorbau, Pro Kurbel mit Aluschrauben
Heylight Carbon Stütze
Greenlite Schläuche & Conti Supersonic Reifen (bisher nur einen Platten übrigens!)
Cane Creek integrated Head Steuersatz

Die Ritchey Kurbel mag ich. Ich mag Ritchey nämlich ohnehin und mit Aluschrauben is die Kurbel nur wenige Gramm schwerer als ne Afterburner. 
Allerdings hab ich das Stück schon an meinem alten Rad dran gehabt (noch ohne Aluschrauben) und daher ist es leider ne Octalink. Ich muss also das relativ schwere Shimano Innenlager fahren   Für weitere Investitionen fehlt, nun da ich Student bin, gänzlich die Kohle für sowas  
Wenn ich die hätte, hätte ich bestimmt auch noch leichteren Lenker, Steuersatz und Ritzel   Aber bin so schon ganz zufrieden...

Was die RC 36 angeht: fährt sich ganz ordentlich. Man sagt den Pace ja keine besonders große Steifigkeit zu, aber bei meinen 65 kg braucht mich das auch nicht sonderlich zu kümmern  Für ne Stahlfedergabel is sie mit knapp 1,6 kg auch garnicht mal schwer und optisch find ich sie super! 
Naja ok wenns jetzt wäre, würd ich zur RC 39 greifen. Die is nochmal 200 gr leichter. Aber man lebt ja bescheiden


----------



## Meridateufel (13. Mai 2006)

@ Wald-Schrat,
ich finde dein bike ziemlich geil  
auch mit blauen Anbauteilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AngryApe (13. Mai 2006)

du hast vorne auch nen tune spanner oder?!

wie stehts da mit der steifigkeit in verbindung mit der marta und der pace?
(will ne ähnliche kombo fahren, tunespanner+marta+rc38)


----------



## eHugo (13. Mai 2006)

@ Wald-Schrat

sehr goiles Rad 
auch wenn die Farbkombie nit so mein FAll is, aber zum glück is sowat ja geschmackssache


----------



## #easy# (15. Mai 2006)

So hier mal meins nach dem Umbau:











easy


----------



## XtCRacer (15. Mai 2006)

@ esay:

für die gabel bekommste  ! Wie fährt sich und was wiegt das Teil insgeamt.

MfG XtCRacer


----------



## #easy# (15. Mai 2006)

nur für die Gabel  nix für ungut 
den Bericht kannst Du hier nachlesen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=206415

easy


----------



## trailblaster (15. Mai 2006)

das voitl ist echt superb
sehr schöner stimmiger aufbau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wald-Schrat (15. Mai 2006)

AngryApe schrieb:
			
		

> du hast vorne auch nen tune spanner oder?!
> 
> wie stehts da mit der steifigkeit in verbindung mit der marta und der pace?
> (will ne ähnliche kombo fahren, tunespanner+marta+rc38)




Ja ist vorne auch einer drin. Aber denke nicht, dass er ne Einwirkung auf die Steifigkeit hat. Zumindest bekomme ich ihn schon reichlich fest gezogen. Da würd ich mir keine Sorgen machen... 

Aber eine Frage: wieso eine RC 38 und keine 39 


@ all: Schön, dass es gefällt  Blau mit weiß scheint nicht jedermanns Sache zu sein. Am liebsten wäre mir ja grün statt blau gewesen *g* Aber grüne Teile sind auf dem Bike-markt längst nicht so präsent wie blaue  Zumal meine ganzen Klamotten wie Trikot, Helm und so auch blau sind 

@ #easy#: geil gemacht!! Aber da fehlt doch eine goldene Schraube in der Kurbel, oder?


----------



## _stalker_ (15. Mai 2006)

Wald-Schrat schrieb:
			
		

> @ #easy#: geil gemacht!! Aber da fehlt doch eine goldene Schraube in der Kurbel, oder?




apropos - was ist das für eine kurbel?


----------



## GlanDas (15. Mai 2006)

_stalker_ schrieb:
			
		

> apropos - was ist das für eine kurbel?


Dem Logo zu folge tippe ich auf eine Storck


----------



## heitzer (15. Mai 2006)

rr falsch montiert hinten beim stork


----------



## _stalker_ (15. Mai 2006)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Dem Logo zu folge tippe ich auf eine Storck



wie? logo? der komische weisse punkt da? 

(danke)


----------



## AngryApe (16. Mai 2006)

die rc 38 hab ich seit nem jahr, damals war die rc 39 noch nicht wirklich verfügbar (carbonmangel wegen A380 blabla) ...ach ja sehr geil das voitl


----------



## #easy# (16. Mai 2006)

Tja ....... die eine Kurbelschraube liegt hier irgendwo im Taunus rum 
deshalb mußte eine "normale" rein. Die Kurbel ist eine ganz normale Shimano habe noch nicht die richtige gefunden. 

easy


----------



## Benji (17. Mai 2006)

so nun endlich mein neues:









mfg der b


----------



## XtCRacer (17. Mai 2006)

Schaut nicht schlecht aus vieleicht sehe ich es auch noch mal in Natura. Bleibt nur naoch die Frage was wiegt es? Und das genörgel an der silbernen Kurbel.

MfG XtCRacer


----------



## emM_Ha (17. Mai 2006)

@Benji:
Ach wäre ich doch nur Student/Schüler und hätte ein schwarzes CC-Bike, dann könnt ichs auch in drei Threads veröffentlichen  .

Aber trotzdem sehr gelungen  .
Der Sattel gefällt mir nicht wirklich, der muss aber auch eher zum Ar*** passen.
Die Sticker von den Felgen würd ich noch entfernen, ansonsten  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XtCRacer (17. Mai 2006)

@emM Ha:
dein Bike verdient aber auch respekt!


----------



## Benji (18. Mai 2006)

also kurbel hät ich ja gern ne andere gehabt, was schwarz-weißes zum beispiel oder ne truvativ carbon, aber nuja is halt doch ein studentenbike ;-). zum gewicht will ich nix sagen, ist nicht der rede wert, aber bei mir steht auch nicht der extreme leichtbau im fordergrund, sondern der fahrspaß und das auch ganz gern knackig bergab, und nach ner menger zerbröselten teile will man es ja auch nicht übertreiben, außerdem gibt es am körper eh mehr zu sparen und das sogar um einige euros günstiger.
der sattel ist auch nur ne übergangslösung, aber der kommende wird auf jeden fall schwarz-weiß sein, oder zumindest rot-schwarz. mal sehn welcher zum ar++h passt.

mfg der b

p.s.: aus langeweile hab ich mal die sticker entfernt.


----------



## radltom (18. Mai 2006)

Was haltet Ihr eigentlich von einem UNIVEGA RAM 930 er?  Ist das eher Schund, den es nicht aufzumotzen lohnt?


----------



## XtCRacer (18. Mai 2006)

Ich würde sagen ehr schund. Aber man kann es ja pimpen und dann den Rahmen tauschen.

MfG XtCRacer


----------



## dominik-deluxe (19. Mai 2006)

@benji
warum sieht denn dein quantec rahmen so anderst aus als die anderen?
das meine ich im bezug auf die verbindung oberrohr, sitzstreben und sitzrohr, bei den anderen rahmen war doch immer die sitzstrebe über dem oberrohr, oder irre ich mich?
mfg
dominik


----------



## Benji (19. Mai 2006)

ich seh da rahmentechnisch kein unterschied.

mfg der b


----------



## Staufer (19. Mai 2006)

Na dann zeig ich euch jetzt mal mein Schmuckstück .
Das ist mein CC-Bike KLEIN-Attitude-Race Nightstorm. Das Gerät ist nicht nur wunderschön, sondern vor allem superklasse zu fahren. Die Komponenten, die ich mir an den Rahmen hab montieren lassen, sind allesamt spitze. Nur mit der Magura Louise FR hab ich ein mächtiges Problem . Trotz mehrmaliger Werkstattaufenthalte "klingelt" die Vorderbremse derart, dass ich sie jetzt durch eine Avid Juicy Carbon ersetze. Mein Händler schickt die Louise an Magura zum Umtausch zurück.
Hier nun die Fotos von meinem Super-Bike 
http://www.historisches-wuerttemberg.de/klein1.jpg
http://www.historisches-wuerttemberg.de/klein2.jpg
http://www.historisches-wuerttemberg.de/klein3.jpg


----------



## damonsta (19. Mai 2006)

das klein ist echt geil!


----------



## daniel77 (19. Mai 2006)

schöner Rahmen, aber der Spacerturm......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (19. Mai 2006)

Staufer schrieb:
			
		

> Die Komponenten, die ich mir an den Rahmen hab montieren lassen...



...du läßt dir deine Schmuckstücke also von fremder Hand zusammenbauen???

Welch Frevel...


----------



## Staufer (19. Mai 2006)

Ja...ich sag Dir auch warum:
Hab schon die Fünfziger-Grenze überschritten und deshalb überhaupt keinen Bock mehr, an einem Bike rumzuschrauben. Das hab ich über 30 Jahre lang selbst gemacht...jetzt reichts mir einfach .
Das Einzigste, was ich noch selbst dranschraube, sind die Ventilkappen und die Flaschenhalter


----------



## Staufer (19. Mai 2006)

daniel77 schrieb:
			
		

> schöner Rahmen, aber der Spacerturm......



...glaub mir, wenn Du meinen Rücken hättest, würde Dich dieser "Turm" überhaupt nicht stören


----------



## kimpel (19. Mai 2006)

Staufer schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann zeig ich euch jetzt mal mein Schmuckstück .
> Das ist mein CC-Bike KLEIN-Attitude-Race Nightstorm. Das Gerät ist nicht nur wunderschön, sondern vor allem superklasse zu fahren. Die Komponenten, die ich mir an den Rahmen hab montieren lassen, sind allesamt spitze. Nur mit der Magura Louise FR hab ich ein mächtiges Problem . Trotz mehrmaliger Werkstattaufenthalte "klingelt" die Vorderbremse derart, dass ich sie jetzt durch eine Avid Juicy Carbon ersetze. Mein Händler schickt die Louise an Magura zum Umtausch zurück.
> Hier nun die Fotos von meinem Super-Bike
> http://www.historisches-wuerttemberg.de/klein1.jpg
> ...


find ich mal richtig schön!
nur der sattel wirkt ein weni "wuchtig" und der...


----------



## Staufer (19. Mai 2006)

das zeppo_ schrieb:
			
		

> find ich mal richtig schön!
> nur der sattel wirkt ein weni "wuchtig" und der...



wuchtig?? Hmh...das ist der Gobi von fi´zik. Einen besseren Sattel hatte ich noch überhaupt niemals .
Laßt meinen Spacertrum in Ruhe


----------



## Nose (19. Mai 2006)

hol dir doch n syntace vro vorbau statt spacerturm! 
dürfte von der geo fast genausogut hinkommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a73 (19. Mai 2006)

endlich fertig:





zustand vor der ersten ausfahrt und dem ersten sturz.


----------



## chri5 (19. Mai 2006)

Staufer schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann zeig ich euch jetzt mal mein Schmuckstück .
> Das ist mein CC-Bike KLEIN-Attitude-Race Nightstorm. Das Gerät ist nicht nur wunderschön, sondern vor allem superklasse zu fahren. Die Komponenten, die ich mir an den Rahmen hab montieren lassen, sind allesamt spitze. Nur mit der Magura Louise FR hab ich ein mächtiges Problem . Trotz mehrmaliger Werkstattaufenthalte "klingelt" die Vorderbremse derart, dass ich sie jetzt durch eine Avid Juicy Carbon ersetze. Mein Händler schickt die Louise an Magura zum Umtausch zurück.
> Hier nun die Fotos von meinem Super-Bike
> http://www.historisches-wuerttemberg.de/klein1.jpg
> ...




Das Klein ist MEGAGEIL!!!!         

Warum legst Du die Bremsleitung der Disc nicht durchs Oberrohr?

Du musst dazu nichts aufbohren, Du kannst die 2 Huelsen einfach herausziehen und schon passt die Bremsleitung durchs Oberrohr und wenn Du den Rahmen jemals verkaufst oder Dich fuer V-Brakes entscheidest, schiebst Du die Huelsen einfach wieder rein, haben ne leichte Presspassung.

Ich habs so gemacht und ne passende grobegewindige Holzschraube in die Huelse geschraubt, bis sie ziemlich fest war, dann ne Zange genommen und die Schraube gehalten, dann per Hammer vorsichtig rauskloepfeln.
Die hintere Huelse hab ich sogar einfach mit ner spitzen Flachzange und etwas WD-40 rausziehen koennen, einfacher und besser geht jedoch die "Schraubentechnik".


----------



## Deleted61137 (19. Mai 2006)

Sieht gut aus das KLEIN !!!


----------



## toschi (19. Mai 2006)

Staufer schrieb:
			
		

> ...glaub mir, wenn Du meinen Rücken hättest, würde Dich dieser "Turm" überhaupt nicht stören


Dann ist vielleicht auch ein Hardtail die falsche Wahl, auch wenns ein edler Rahmen ist, der Turm und der Rizer passt nicht wirklich zu einem Race Bike.


----------



## mauntenbeiker (19. Mai 2006)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:
			
		

> @benji
> warum sieht denn dein quantec rahmen so anderst aus als die anderen?
> das meine ich im bezug auf die verbindung oberrohr, sitzstreben und sitzrohr, bei den anderen rahmen war doch immer die sitzstrebe über dem oberrohr, oder irre ich mich?



...du irrst dich! 

...auch bei mir sieht das so aus.


----------



## mauntenbeiker (19. Mai 2006)

...zum klein:

weiß nicht warum so viele gleich in verzückung geraten, nur weil sie das wort "klein" lesen!?

also ich finde es nicht besonders gelungen. gründe: siehe toschis beitrag...

außerdem finde ich, dass der graue farbton (hinten) wie eine grundierung aussieht die auf den endlack wartet...  (...vieleicht sieht das aber im original hübscher aus...)

trotzdem viel spass damit...


----------



## XtCRacer (19. Mai 2006)

Ich habe nun mal eine Frage. Ich habe vor vielen Monden hier im Forum ein Bike gesehen das am Tretlager die Zahnradkombi 46/30 oder so ähnlich  hatte. Wo bekomme ich solche Zankräder her.? Was meint ihr welche Übersetzung sollte ich wählen fahre im Moment die XTR M-952  mit 46/34 und die muß leider runter

Danke und MfG XtCRacer


----------



## M!ke (19. Mai 2006)

Sehr schönes Bike


----------



## Einheimischer (19. Mai 2006)

Dem Klein fehlt nur noch sowas:







...wie kann man nur so ein geiles Bike mit so einer Lenkzentrale verschandeln  

Grüße.


----------



## HILLKILLER (19. Mai 2006)

Hiho!
Ich kann der für mich unverstendlichen Meinung, das das Klein soooschön is überhaupt nich zustimmen.
Ja, Einheimischer und mauntenbeiker bringen es schon auf den Punkt!
Allein schon die Aufnahmen find ich recht unglücklich...aber vershchleiert natürlich die riesen Sattelüberhöhung.
Sicherlich ist der Aufbau grundsolide...Trotzdem bring ich natürlich mal ins Spiel, wo is da nen CC-Bike??

Nein da stimm ich nich zu...absolut nicht mein Fall!
Aber trotzdem wenns Spaß macht, was es ohne Zweifel macht, ist ja der Sinn erreicht.
Have fun!

@ a73: der Rahmen is echt schick !! Muss ich immerwieder feststellen! 

Gruss HK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri5 (19. Mai 2006)

Ok, der Spacerturm, die Sattelhoehe und der Riser haben wenig mit nem Racebike zu tun, trotzdem siehts megageil aus, schon allein weils ein Klein ist.
Ist wie ein Lamborghini, der sieht auch in kackbraun noch saugeil aus.

@staufer: hatte der rahmen schon Scheibenaufnahme oder ist das der alte hayes 22mm Standard, kann das auf dem Bild nicht so genau erkennen?
Wie gesagt, noch die Bremsleitung durchs Oberrohr (siehe meinen vorherigen Post) und gut is.


----------



## Deleted61137 (19. Mai 2006)

> Sieht gut aus das KLEIN !!!




meinte nur den Rahmen damit !


----------



## [email protected]!t (19. Mai 2006)

das klein ist doch ok !
hat nur irgendwie kein style, man sieht das es vom laden aufgebaut wurde.


----------



## skyline (20. Mai 2006)

Woran erkennt man das denn? Meins is es mit dem Cockpit und im gesamgen auch nich, aber woran erkennt man das?

cheers, nils


----------



## mete (20. Mai 2006)

Gar nicht .

Ich steuere jetzt mal wieder ein Hardtail bei, das geeiere mit dem Fully geht mir mittlerweile auch mächtig auf den Senkel.





Bremst leider noch nicht, aber naja..., das ist eh überbewertet.


----------



## axx (20. Mai 2006)

Hier mein erstes komplett selbst aufgebautes Bike  



 

 

 

Ist ein toller Kontrast zum übergewichtigen Fully und bereitet jede Menge Fahrspass 
(Gewicht: 8.9kg, Preis: dreistellig)


----------



## GlanDas (20. Mai 2006)

axx schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mein erstes komplett selbst aufgebautes Bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Serh geiles Rad,
was ist das für ein Rahmen und woher haste ihn?
Wie viel hats gekostet?

Gruß Fly


----------



## axx (20. Mai 2006)

Rahmen ist ein No Saint Angel, hab ihn bei eBay geschossen. Den Schriftzug hat der Vorbesitzer draufgeklebt.
Gekostet hats insgesamt gut 900, wobei ich Kurbel + Sattel auch gebraucht gekauft hab, der Rest ist neu.


----------



## horstj (20. Mai 2006)

axx schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mein erstes komplett selbst aufgebautes Bike
> 
> Ist ein toller Kontrast zum übergewichtigen Fully und bereitet jede Menge Fahrspass
> (Gewicht: 8.9kg, Preis: dreistellig)



Teileliste? ist mir net klar, warum das so leicht ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (20. Mai 2006)

mete schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Bremst leider noch nicht, aber naja..., das ist eh überbewertet.



Genauso wie die Sattelüberhöhung im Allgemeinen?  

Gruß
Peter


----------



## mete (20. Mai 2006)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Genauso wie die Sattelüberhöhung im Allgemeinen?
> 
> Gruß
> Peter



Den versteh' ich nicht


----------



## axx (20. Mai 2006)

horstj schrieb:
			
		

> Teileliste? ist mir net klar, warum das so leicht ist.


Ich hab einfach fleissig das Leichtbau-Forum gelesen und mir dort viele gute Ideen geholt:


```
Rahmen + Steuersatz  No Saint Angel  18â        1670 g   81,00 â¬  
Gabel                Kinesis Maxlight starr     714 g    89,00 â¬  
Sattelklemme         beim Rahmen dabei          42 g              
Sattel               SLR XP TransAm             188 g    30,00 â¬  
StÃ¼tze               Bear Bone Ti Pro Lite Sc.  176 g    53,95 â¬  
Vorbau               Acor                       144 g    16,90 â¬  
Lenker               Tioga Taskforce XC         130 g    20,00 â¬  
Barends              Smica Ultralight           68 g     16,50 â¬  
Griffe               Softgriffe                 28 g     3,45 â¬   
Spacer               10mm                       6 g               
Bremsen+Hebel        Avid SD7                   546 g    57,00 â¬  
BremszÃ¼ge + HÃ¼llen   Shimano                    92 g     15,50 â¬  
SchalthÃ¼llen         Rose                       44 g              
Schalthebel+ZÃ¼ge     LX Rapidfire SL-M 571      268 g    29,99 â¬  
Schaltwerk           XT RD-M 751 SGS            265 g    29,50 â¬  
Umwerfer             LX '04,  FD-M 571          138 g    12,90 â¬  
Ritzelpaket          XT 11-32                   262 g    37,98 â¬  
Kurbel+Innenlager    XT 2005                    866 g    80,00 â¬  
Pedale               PDM 540                    354 g    34,90 â¬  
Kette                HG73                       274 g    10,99 â¬  
LRS                  Mavic XC717, Onyx, DT Rev  1692 g   207,00 â¬ 
Schlauch             Michelin C4 Latex          254 g    17,40 â¬  
Reifen               Twister Supersonic         670 g    42,99 â¬  
Felgenband           Schwalbe 15mm              10 g     0,00 â¬   
Schnellspanner       Mounty Light Axle          66 g     6,30 â¬   
Porto gesamt                                             39,80 â¬  
                                                                  
                                                8967 g   933,05 â¬
```

Meine billige Personenwage zeigt bei dem Gewicht tollerweise schon 8.9kg am


----------



## lelebebbel (21. Mai 2006)

habt ihr Lenkerpäpste das hier überlesen, oder absichtlich ignoriert?


			
				Staufer schrieb:
			
		

> Ja...ich sag Dir auch warum:
> Hab schon die Fünfziger-Grenze überschritten



Tja Staufer, tut mir leid, du musst mit dem Radfahren aufhören oder dir so ein Cityrad mit tiefem Durchstieg kaufen. Wie man hier in der Kompetenz-Zentrale nachlesen kann darf ein Crosscountry Rad nicht unter 10 cm Überhöhung aufgebaut werden, weil es sonst kein Kunstwerk ist und man bei Rennen damit immer letzter wird. Ergonomische/gesundheitliche Gesichtspunkte sind was für Weicheier.

Ernsthaft - ich will ein mal erleben, wie sich im wirklichen Leben 2 Mountainbiker treffen, am besten noch mit dem gleichen Altersunterschied wie hier, und der eine sagt dann dem anderen, sein Lenker sei zu hoch oder krumm und er solle sich doch lieber gleich n Korb dran montieren.


----------



## HILLKILLER (21. Mai 2006)

@ schickes Bike...auch die SID passt sehr gut rein...

HK


----------



## mauntenbeiker (21. Mai 2006)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> habt ihr Lenkerpäpste das hier überlesen, oder absichtlich ignoriert?



nöööö - wir sind nur der meinung, dass man auch gleich einen rahmen mit einen anderen geo kaufen könnte... 

übrigens bin ich kein "sattelüberhöhungsfetischist", fahre selber nur mit ca. 6cm differenz durch die gegend und bin der meinung, dass das mit dem alter nur sehr wenig zu tun hat... 

es grüßt ein 40 jahre alter sack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mister P. (21. Mai 2006)

@ mete: schönes Rad gefällt mir echt gut, die grüne SID setzt noch nen Akzent!
Was ist das für ein Sattel?? Ist der bequem?

Gruß


----------



## mete (21. Mai 2006)

Mister P. schrieb:
			
		

> @ mete: schönes Rad gefällt mir echt gut, die grüne SID setzt noch nen Akzent!
> Was ist das für ein Sattel?? Ist der bequem?
> 
> Gruß



Ist ein Velo Carbon, steinhart, aber die Form passt gut, von daher auch recht bequem.


----------



## XtCRacer (21. Mai 2006)

XtCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nun mal eine Frage. Ich habe vor vielen Monden hier im Forum ein Bike gesehen das am Tretlager die Zahnradkombi 46/30 oder so ähnlich  hatte. Wo bekomme ich solche Zankräder her.? Was meint ihr welche Übersetzung sollte ich wählen fahre im Moment die XTR M-952  mit 46/34 und die muß leider runter
> 
> Danke und MfG XtCRacer




Wäre nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet. Danke


----------



## heitzer (21. Mai 2006)

Mein neues


----------



## GlanDas (21. Mai 2006)

Ich will auch Gobi
Ich will auch x.o Twister

Geiles Teil 
Was sind das für Rote Züge und wieso sind die so verknittert verlegt? 
Bügel da mal drüber 

Gruß Fly


----------



## XtCRacer (21. Mai 2006)

@heitzer
hast du die R7 mal solo wiegen können. Unde der Sigmacomputer sieht naja  nicht ganz so toll aus aber ansonsten


----------



## Wald-Schrat (22. Mai 2006)

Bisher das schönste Cube, was mir unter die Augen gekommen is  

Die roten Züge sind mit ziemlicher Sicherheit NOKONS. Knitterig - vielleicht... aber GUT


----------



## Staufer (22. Mai 2006)

chri5 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, der Spacerturm, die Sattelhoehe und der Riser haben wenig mit nem Racebike zu tun, trotzdem siehts megageil aus, schon allein weils ein Klein ist.
> Ist wie ein Lamborghini, der sieht auch in kackbraun noch saugeil aus.
> 
> @staufer: hatte der rahmen schon Scheibenaufnahme oder ist das der alte hayes 22mm Standard, kann das auf dem Bild nicht so genau erkennen?
> Wie gesagt, noch die Bremsleitung durchs Oberrohr (siehe meinen vorherigen Post) und gut is.



Hallo Chri5,
Der Rahmen stammt aus dem Jahr 2002 und hat bereits die Scheibenbremsenaufnahme (Canti-Sockel sind auch noch vorhanden).
Die Fotos sind schon etwas älter...mittlerweile wurde die hintere Bremsleitung durch´s Oberrohr geführt und der Rizer durch einen geraden Lenker mit Barends ersetzt. Die zwei Spacer kommen in Kürze weg, wenn das Bike wegen der Montage der Juicy Carbon sowieso in der Werkstatt ist .
Zu meinem KLEIN-Attitude kann ich nur folgendes sagen: derjenige unter euch, der noch nie ein KLEIN gefahren hat, weiß nicht, wie gut ein Bike überhaupt sein kann . Vom Flair eines KLEIN-Bikes mal abgesehen...die Fahreigenschaften sind einfach gigantisch, und, meiner Meinung nach, bislang absolut unübertroffen  .
Ich kann nur hoffen, dass sich Trek dazu entschließt, ab 2007 die KLEIN-Bikes wieder in Deutschland zu vertreiben. Der Mythos KLEIN ist nämlich ungebrochen. Die Geräte kosten wirklich ein Heidengeld ...aber jeder Cent ist optimal angelegt. Dies ist das dritte KLEIN, das ich besitze und fahre. Meine vorherigen *NICHT*-KLEIN-Bikes mit größtenteils aus Taiwan stammenden Rahmen konnten meinen KLEINS nicht mal das Wasser reichen. Dann lieber länger sparen und sich dann ein Klasse-Bike kaufen.
In diesem Sinne....


----------



## HoHo (22. Mai 2006)

Ob das in euren Augen ein Cross Country Kunstwerk ist ? Hat halt nen Rizer.

































HoHo


----------



## zaprok (22. Mai 2006)

der hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HoHo (22. Mai 2006)

zaprok schrieb:
			
		

> der hammer




Wurde benötigt, um den Steuersatz einzuschlagen


----------



## zaprok (22. Mai 2006)

Aua  

Zum Bike: der Hammer


----------



## polo (22. Mai 2006)

bitte noch eine pink-eloxierte türklinke montieren. ansonsten ist's so schön, daß ich ausnahmsweise den rizer durchgehen lasse.


----------



## Deleted61137 (22. Mai 2006)

Das MOOTS ist mal vom Pink abgesehen ein sehr schönes Bike !


----------



## dominik-deluxe (22. Mai 2006)

wenn du noch den zugehörigen pop-lock hebel an die reba schraubst wird die funktion noch um einiges besser.
zum rosa:
wenn dus noch weiter durchziehen würdest wäre es echt porno, so ist es nicht nach meinem geschmack.
mfg
dominik


----------



## Bassi.s (22. Mai 2006)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:
			
		

> zum rosa:
> wenn dus noch weiter durchziehen würdest wäre es echt porno, so ist es nicht nach meinem geschmack.
> mfg
> dominik



So isses, wenn schon rosa, dann noch mehr, dann wirds porno, anders kann man das nicht sagen  
Is aber trotzdem ein schönes Bike.
mfg bassi


----------



## eHugo (22. Mai 2006)

was vll noch fehlt wäre eine pinke sattelrohrklemme

aber sonst TOP


----------



## HoHo (22. Mai 2006)

Sattelrohrklemme und Schnellspanner, bin ich grad am abklären ob ich die in pink bekomme.


HoHo


----------



## Einheimischer (22. Mai 2006)

Bei dem Bike geht auch ein Rizer durch  Und die pinken King Parts... naja, wenigsten ist's für 'nen guten Zweck  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (22. Mai 2006)

Absolut TOP, das Moots. Gerade den dezenten Einsatz des "Pinks" finde ich absolut gelungen. Seit langem mal wieder ein Bike, das welches das Prädikat Kunstwerk verdient!

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Nose (22. Mai 2006)

das moots ist wirklich der hit!


----------



## mauntenbeiker (22. Mai 2006)

HoHo schrieb:
			
		

> Ob das in euren Augen ein Cross Country Kunstwerk ist ? Hat halt nen Rizer.
> HoHo



...rizer - was für`n rizer?!

...it`s great! 

(...und das mit der schlacksigen reifenmontage laß`hier auch mal durchgehen...)


----------



## metulsky (22. Mai 2006)

der hammer !

gefaellt mir sehr gut - auch mit dem pink ist es echt spitze (schoener akzent)

sven


----------



## XtCRacer (22. Mai 2006)

@ HoHo
über die Farbe der Naben und den Rizerlenker läst sich streiten
aber der rest ist einfach nur


----------



## CSB (22. Mai 2006)

Das Moots ist wunderschön......schlicht+edel. 
Die die pinken Teile wirken nicht aufdringlich und setzen Akzente 
Dazu noch funktionell aufgebaut....fährt sich sicher geil das Teil. Sieht nach spaßigem Trail- und Tourenbike aus,deshalb passt auch der Riser ganz gut(zumal sehr flach).
Für solche bikes wurde dieser Thread eröffnet...respekt!!! 
Da kann m.E. JEDES Fully abkacken!!!! 

Mein persönlicher tuning tip (optisch): Gabel und Felgen entlabeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heitzer (22. Mai 2006)

Wald-Schrat schrieb:
			
		

> Bisher das schönste Cube, was mir unter die Augen gekommen is
> 
> Die roten Züge sind mit ziemlicher Sicherheit NOKONS. Knitterig - vielleicht... aber GUT



Ja es sind Nokons ! 
Die sehen nicht nur gut aus sind es auch !


----------



## sb-lümmel (22. Mai 2006)

Mal meins...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/225462/cat/500/ppuser/4462
Gruß
ERIC


----------



## Nose (22. Mai 2006)

1. was zum geier ist nen rizer? (schon klar, lenker wohl, aber was ist an dem so besonders?)
2. würde vorne rein da optik halber ne 203er scheibe sicher noch n tick besser aussehen!


----------



## Monday (22. Mai 2006)

CSB schrieb:
			
		

> Das Moots ist wunderschön......schlicht+edel.
> Die die pinken Teile wirken nicht aufdringlich und setzen Akzente
> Dazu noch funktionell aufgebaut....fährt sich sicher geil das Teil. Sieht nach spaßigem Trail- und Tourenbike aus,deshalb passt auch der Riser ganz gut(zumal sehr flach).
> Für solche bikes wurde dieser Thread eröffnet...respekt!!!
> ...



Kann mich dem fast 100% anschließen, die Gabel würde ich nicht unbedingt entlabeln
und ein Riser am CCler ist für mich ok.

Das Element weiter unten hätte ich genau so aufgebaut, am besten noch in der Rocky Gallery posten


----------



## mete (22. Mai 2006)

Perfekt .


----------



## Wald-Schrat (23. Mai 2006)

Das Moots ist ne Wucht!  
Knattern die Chris King eigentlich auch so wie die Tune...  Oder sind die eher vornehm leise?  


Das Rocky mag ganz cool aufgebaut sein, ja. Aber dies Blau-Orange... :kotz:  
Wenns wenigstens noch metallic wär...


----------



## a73 (23. Mai 2006)

a73 schrieb:
			
		

> endlich fertig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ergänzung nach kurzer technischer Einschulung zum Einfügen von Bildern






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## jones (23. Mai 2006)

@HoHo

sehr geiles bike  

vor allem die naben in der farbe sind der absolute i-Punkt. 
woher hast du die naben bezogen - händler?


----------



## Keili (23. Mai 2006)

Holgerlein, die Aufkeber auf den Felgen machen wir aber noch ab gelle!

Die King klingen übrigens megageil und sind mit nichts anderem zu vergleichen. Die Lautsärke variiert ja nach Fahrleistung und Laune des Monteurs bei King.

Keili


----------



## JAY-L (24. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

mein neues CC/Marathon Bike gerade eben Fertig geworden.
ca 9,8-9,9 KG







Gruß 
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (24. Mai 2006)

das nicolai und das rocky finde ich beide sehr schön. beide sehr liebevoll aufgebaut!!
das rote fully finde ich zu rot, zu bunt, zu fully, zu steiler vorbau, zu wenig cc.


----------



## XtCRacer (24. Mai 2006)

dan Nicplai ist ein sehr geiler und stimmiger aufbau!


----------



## drivingghost (24. Mai 2006)

Das Moots ist sehr edel, am geilsten finde ich aber die Naben. Übrigens HoHo, ich habe Dein Rad schon angetatscht bevor Du es gefahren bist (;

Das Nicolai finde ich  richtig geil. Trotz SRAM hintendran und trotz Felgenbremsen. Trotzdem 10 Punkte.


----------



## HoHo (24. Mai 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens HoHo, ich habe Dein Rad schon angetatscht bevor Du es gefahren bist (;
> .



Und wars ein schönes Gefühl?


----------



## drivingghost (24. Mai 2006)

Da es nicht mein eigenes Rad war/ist: Nein. 
Ich tatsche am liebsten an meinen Rädern rum. 
Alleine auf die Naben, auf die bin ich dann doch ein wenig neidisch. Die hätte ich verdammt gerne. Aber im Moment kann ich mir die Dinger einfach nicht leisten. Eines Tages...


----------



## toschi (24. Mai 2006)

Hallo Ihr edlen Frickler, hat mal jemand die Bauhöhen der Manitou Black Platinum RTWD und der Marzocchi Marathon SL 80mm parat oder wisst Ihr wo ich sowas finde, WeightWeenies kommt dafür ja wohl nicht in Frage?

@a73
welche Naben haben Deine Laufräder am Intense?


----------



## HoHo (24. Mai 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Da es nicht mein eigenes Rad war/ist: Nein.
> Ich tatsche am liebsten an meinen Rädern rum.
> Alleine auf die Naben, auf die bin ich dann doch ein wenig neidisch. Die hätte ich verdammt gerne. Aber im Moment kann ich mir die Dinger einfach nicht leisten. Eines Tages...



Sag halt bescheid Matthias und ich wollen eh noch mal was bestellen.


----------



## a73 (24. Mai 2006)

toschi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr edlen Frickler, hat mal jemand die Bauhöhen der Manitou Black Platinum RTWD und der Marzocchi Marathon SL 80mm parat oder wisst Ihr wo ich sowas finde, WeightWeenies kommt dafür ja wohl nicht in Frage?
> 
> @a73
> welche Naben haben Deine Laufräder am Intense?



ringle dirty flea disc


----------



## HILLKILLER (24. Mai 2006)

@ toschi: mal rasch zur Seite gegriffen und gemessen *g*
Manitou Black Platinum RTWD bei 90mm (470mm); bei 120 (ca. 495mm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TonyMontana (24. Mai 2006)

@a73

Der arme Rahmen! 

Irgendwie wirkt das ganze auf mich wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt! Sooo ein geiler Rahmen und dann nicht konsequent bei den Parts weiter gemacht! OK, die Gabel passt aber der rest? Technisch mit sicherheit OK aber rein emotional kommt da nichts rüber! 

Ich würd folgende Parts Tauschen: Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze und LRS(oder zumindest die Aufkleber ab)!

Grüsse!


----------



## Nose (25. Mai 2006)

ich würd bei a73 die reifen tauschen. gegen highroller oder nobynic
aber was ihr immer mit eurer emokacke habt... :-?


----------



## polo (25. Mai 2006)

die emokacke ist in einem thread über kunstwerke eigentlich nicht so verwunderlich. ich finde eher, daß hier zu viel über funktionalität gelabert wird.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (25. Mai 2006)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> die emokacke ist in einem thread über kunstwerke eigentlich nicht so verwunderlich. ich finde eher, daß hier zu viel über funktionalität gelabert wird.



Ich finde, das zu viel gelabert wird....


----------



## _stalker_ (25. Mai 2006)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde, das zu viel gelabert wird....


 
da müsste man sich jetzt mal drüber unterhalten... 

ahja: ohne emo ist ein bike kein bike.


----------



## [email protected]!t (25. Mai 2006)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emo

ich weis nicht was emo mit cc-kunstwerken gemeinsam hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nose (25. Mai 2006)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emo
> 
> ich weis nicht was emo mit cc-kunstwerken gemeinsam hat...


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/CC
ich weiß nicht was du mit cc meinst?


----------



## emM_Ha (25. Mai 2006)

*Alle Jahre wieder ...*   

Gibts eigentlich noch den Kindergarten  ?

Bilder her!!!


----------



## Henry the Lion (25. Mai 2006)

HoHo schrieb:
			
		

> Ob das in euren Augen ein Cross Country Kunstwerk ist ? Hat halt nen Rizer.HoHo




schönes Gesicht, das Bike ... die King-Parts sind über den Zweifel erhaben, dass es von Moots ist, steht MIR persönlich 3 bis 12 mal zu oft drauf!!!


----------



## kimpel (26. Mai 2006)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emo
> 
> ich weis nicht was emo mit cc-kunstwerken gemeinsam hat...


da ich mir selbst solche musik zu gemüte führen, kann ich mir, denke ich, erlauben zu sagen das der wikipedia artikel zum größtenteil "mist" ist, emo, bedeutet nichts weiter als "neu" und beschreibt im punkbereich, die neuen eher "softer" spielenden bands, man kann also emo auch als neudeutsches wort für "neu" auffassen und jetzte bitte wieder schöne bilder


----------



## mtbmarcus (27. Mai 2006)

Und hier ist dann noch meins.






Mehr Info´s gibt es hier. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=104682&page=26


----------



## Priester (28. Mai 2006)

mtbmarcus schrieb:
			
		

> Und hier ist dann noch meins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, ein wirklich geiles Teil... normalerweise mag ich schwarz und Carbon ja überhaupt nicht, aber gegen das s-Works gibt's echt nix einzuwenden. Was wiegt denn der Rahmen?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. Mai 2006)

Sieht gut aus und natürlich beeindruckendes Gewicht, aber fährst Du das wirklich so? 





> Seatpost:   Easton EC70 Carbon 360mm, *Alu-Bolt*


  

Gruß,   Geisterfahrer


----------



## mtbmarcus (28. Mai 2006)

Die Alu-Schraube ist kein Problem. Ist eine M8 oder sogar M10. Die sollte halten.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. Mai 2006)

Na dann viel Erfolg mit dem Boliden.


----------



## mtbmarcus (28. Mai 2006)

Danke!

Ansonsten muß ich sagen ist das Teil bocksteif. Schon bei der ersten Ausfahrt habe ich festgestellt daß das Teil speziel im Lenkkopfbereich steht wie eine eins. Obwohl der 2005er Alu S-Works ja auch nicht schlecht war ist mir das sofort aufgefallen. Tretlagerbereich ist bei einem Hardtail sowieso meist sehr stabil. Hier wurde aber auch nochmal eins draufgesetzt. Gewicht liegt ohne Steuersatz und Sattelklemme bei 1.300gr. bei 19". Ist eigentlich ganz OK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madmax87 (28. Mai 2006)

Also ich find die Fox passt da optisch irgendwie net ran. Von der Funktion her dürfte sie ja nicht grad schlecht sein, aber mir tät an dem Bike eher so eine weiß-rote Marathon Race gefallen. Ansonsten


----------



## XtCRacer (28. Mai 2006)

Ich gebe madmax recht allerdings denke ich ehr n eine SID WC. Ansonsten erste sahne.

MfG XtCRacer


----------



## Hardraider (28. Mai 2006)

War bis "eben" im Urlaub 

Zugspitzarena - Mittenwald 







grüße


----------



## eHugo (28. Mai 2006)

Nun ja mein Bike is nun auch endlich fertig ahbe da mal ein paar bilder für euch  

SO hoffe dat es als "Kunstwerk" durchgeht.





















Sattel kommt noch ein anderer drauf da der leider kaputt ist


----------



## [email protected]!t (28. Mai 2006)

das ist aber nicht die sündhaft teure rohloff gold chain ?


----------



## eHugo (28. Mai 2006)

nene is ne KMC die ich letzen JAhr in Willingen gekauft habe und seit dem vergessen hatte   bzw noch keine verwendung hatte


----------



## [email protected]!t (28. Mai 2006)

passt gut zum bike.
schönes bike btw. was wiegts denn ?


----------



## eHugo (28. Mai 2006)

10,5 Kg kommen noch andere reifen und schläuche dran dann knapp 10 Kg


----------



## XtCRacer (29. Mai 2006)

Klingt alles nicht schlecht aber bei dem kleinen Rahmen so ein Gewicht . Welche KMC ist das? Wie zufrieden bist du mit ihr?

MfG XtCRacer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eHugo (29. Mai 2006)

der rahmen is klein wiegt aber leider 1950 Gramm
ist eine Connex 909 gold, bin mir noch nit sicher ob ich zufrieden bin Schaltung ist noch nit perfekt eingestellt 
muss danoch mal drann


----------



## wrlcrew (29. Mai 2006)

*So Leudz - hier mal meine Mühle...*

Bevor ihr euch beschwert - hinten kommen noch diese Woche die x717disc und die DT-Aerolite rein, genau wie vorne  

Hab noch ein Bild von meinem alten GT reingehauen...den Rahmen find ich immer noch Hammer!!


----------



## KaschmirKönig (29. Mai 2006)

das LTS rockt viel mehr als das intense, wenn die doppelbrücke nicht wär


----------



## wrlcrew (29. Mai 2006)

Ich seh schon, eingefleischter GT'ler... 
Ich muss dir insofern Recht geben - nach dem GT (ist auch noch TOP in Schuss) hat sich wirklich jeder umgeschaut. Was die Doppelbrücke angeht, hatte ich von nem Kumpel geerbt und als ich sie damals verbaut hatte, hab ich se drauf gelassen (ist ja eigentl. auch mehr ne CC_Forke). Die GS4-Serie fand ich damals ganz geil.
Stylepolizei ist aber nicht erforderlich, da das GT doch nen recht fetten Frame hat.

*Das Intense fährt aber in ner ganz anderen Liga - enormer Vortrieb - hammer Hinterbau - und dreckig leicht!*


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (29. Mai 2006)

...ist Geschmackssache, aber ich würde die Barends noch mehr Horizontal ausrichten. Ansonsten schick.


----------



## Exekuhtot (29. Mai 2006)

Ich persönlich finde das NOX sehr hübsch, 

hoffe meins bald auch endlich posten zu können, fehlen nur noch ein paar Parts.

Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TonyMontana (29. Mai 2006)

@wrlcrew

Sieht ja schon etwas besser aus als das von a73! Thomson Sattelstütze, FSA Vorbau, RaceFace Kurbel, Syntace Lenker sowas gehört für mich einfach nicht an ein Intense! Ist zwar alles technisch Top aber rein aus Stiltechnischen Gründen passen die Parts nicht!


----------



## wrlcrew (29. Mai 2006)

Sorry - aber da kann ich dir leider nicht ganz folgen.... 
Die Parts sind alle technisch sehr gut, aber Du würdest sie aus "stiltechnischen Gründen" nicht an ein Intense bauen??
Oh Gott - weils nicht von EASTON ist oder wie?  
Ich weiß ja nicht ob Du mit deinem Bike weiter fährst als bis zum Marktplatz, aber ich baue ein Rad so zusammen, das es meinen Anforderungen entspricht, und die lauten nicht "posen". Mal im Ernst - findest Du dein Intense mit  silbernen Crossmax und türkisen Hutchinson's eigentlich "stiltechnisch" korrekt? Mit der Optik deines Spiders gewinnst du auch keinen Blumentopf 
Nichts für ungut - zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker verschieden


----------



## TonyMontana (29. Mai 2006)

wrlcrew schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry - aber da kann ich dir leider nicht ganz folgen....
> Die Parts sind alle technisch sehr gut, aber Du würdest sie aus "stiltechnischen Gründen" nicht an ein Intense bauen??
> Oh Gott - weils nicht von EASTON ist oder wie?
> Ich weiß ja nicht ob Du mit deinem Bike weiter fährst als bis zum Marktplatz, aber ich baue ein Rad so zusammen, das es meinen Anforderungen entspricht, und die lauten nicht "posen". Mal im Ernst - findest Du dein Intense mit  silbernen Crossmax und türkisen Hutchinson's eigentlich "stiltechnisch" korrekt? Mit der Optik deines Spiders gewinnst du auch keinen Blumentopf
> Nichts für ungut - zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker verschieden



Nix Hutchinson! Sind Michelin Comp S Light und XLS und ich hab sie extra wegen der Streifen gekauft! Ist ein kleiner Farbtupfer im Grau-Schwarz. 
Und nochmals ja für mich gehört nur Easton an ein Intense(Stichwort Markenreinheit)! 
Und nein ich fahr nicht nur bis zum Marktplatz!
Blumentöpfe wollte ich auch nicht gewinnen! 
Zum Posen würd ich mir ein anderes Rad kaufen!
Und ja Geschmäcker sind verschieden und war ja nur als Anregung gedacht! Hauptsache es gibt ein paar mehr Spiders!


----------



## mtbmarcus (29. Mai 2006)

XtCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gebe madmax recht allerdings denke ich ehr n eine SID WC. Ansonsten erste sahne.
> 
> MfG XtCRacer








Da kommt ja auch noch was anderes dran. Entweder die neue Fox F100X in weiß oder eine Reba WC in weiß wie sie an meinem Epic montiert ist. Aber am Hardtail finde ich die Fox aber fast besser.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=112238&d=1148757811

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=112237&d=1148757811


----------



## HavannaClub (29. Mai 2006)

[/url][/IMG]

das ist mein gebraucht gekauftes bike...kann das mal ein "traumbike" werden?

ist alles xt oder xtr aber nicht das neueste...funktionieren muss es halt...einzigstes mangel war ist die pedale...habe ne einfache dran gemacht...für das 1. und das innenlager muss neu werden...sonst klappert oder quietscht nix..hat ja auch nicht viel gekostet  

eine liste was alles dran ist habsch nicht geschrieben...war mir zu aufwendig

ps: wiegt so wie es da steht 12.6kg...(die pedale die jetzt dran sind wiegen 500gr.   ) ...fährt sich aber klasse...also kritik nehme ich gerne auf aber bitte konstruktive...restliche könnt ihr für euch behalten...will nix zeigen...sondern fahren und wer fährt hat auch sichtbaren verschleiss


----------



## pueftel (29. Mai 2006)

@mtbmarcus

..ist schön geworden Dein s-works! Wenn man bedenkt das meins starr gerade mal 100gr. weniger auf die Wage bringt, Respekt! 

Als Federgabel kommt für mich(persönlich) rein optisch und funktionell nur die reba wc in Frage...mal sehen, evtl. nächstes Jahr.

Hier mal meins in der endgültigen Version mit "fahrbaren" Reifen, einem vernünftigen 42er Kettenblatt und endlich einem Nokonzug für die hintere Bremse.


Frank


----------



## mtbmarcus (29. Mai 2006)

pueftel schrieb:
			
		

> @mtbmarcus
> 
> ..ist schön geworden Dein s-works! Wenn man bedenkt das meins starr gerade mal 100gr. weniger auf die Wage bringt, Respekt!
> 
> ...



Hi,

habe schon überlegt ob ich die Gabel zerlege, sandstrahlen und dann weiss lackieren lasse. Aber wenn ich die Fox so verkaufe und mir was neues kaufe ist das glaube ich weniger Aufwand.
Ich muß die Reba WC an meinem Epic erstmal ausgiebig testen. Allerdings ist das Epic mein Schönwetterbike und davon hatten wir ja bis jetzt noch nicht so viel. Dann wird entschieden ob es vieleicht doch noch kurzfristig eine Reba WC. Ab und zu gibt es die aber auch in schwarz bei ebay als Disc only. Mal sehen.
Was fährst Du denn mit dem Bike so? Du bist doch aus der Rhön. Fährst Du in Frammersbach mit?


----------



## Einheimischer (29. Mai 2006)

HavannaClub schrieb:
			
		

> ...also kritik nehme ich gerne auf aber bitte konstruktive...restliche könnt ihr für euch behalten...will nix zeigen...sondern fahren und wer fährt hat auch sichtbaren verschleiss



Du willst konstruktive Kritik? Das was da quitscht muss nicht das Innenlager sein, es könnte auch deine Lunge sein! Deshalb mein Tip: hör auf zu rauchen, denn wer raucht hat auch sichtbaren Verschleiss  

Nettes Bike, die Rahmen haben mir schon immer irgendwie gefallen.

Grüße, Einheimischer (Ex-Raucher)


----------



## XtCRacer (29. Mai 2006)

Die Spezis sind echt hammer teile        

Haben wollen Faktor ganz groß


----------



## darth_luke (29. Mai 2006)

tach, das ist ein neuer versuch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HavannaClub (29. Mai 2006)

@ Einheimischer klar hast recht..ist auch ein mangel...neben dem innenlager  aber net so hörbar wie das lager


----------



## pueftel (29. Mai 2006)

@mtbmarcus

Fahren tu ich mit dem Rad alles. Hab ja im Moment nur das eine. Es steht also auch öfter mit einer ABUS citychain vorm Aldi . Im großen und ganzen aber schon stark cc/marathon orientiert, sprich "Forstautobahn". 

Für Rennen/oder Marathons wird mir dieses Jahr leider die Zeit fehlen. Meine Frau und ich haben gerade mit "Hausbau" begonnen 

..mal sehen

oh, off-topic - also noch ein Foto...

Frank


----------



## felixthewolf (30. Mai 2006)

pueftel schrieb:
			
		

> Im großen und ganzen aber schon stark *cc/marathon* orientiert, *sprich "Forstautobahn"*.



nicht dein ernst oder?
ich kenne nur leute die die rennen nach dem technischen gehalt einer strecke auswählen. forstautobahn ist ja wohl das letzte (nach aldi-parkplatz) was man einem solchen race-bike antun sollte. 

zwar off topic aber mein bike möchtet ihr gerade gar nicht sehen 

felix


----------



## _stalker_ (30. Mai 2006)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> zwar off topic aber mein bike möchtet ihr gerade gar nicht sehen
> 
> felix



welch irrtum! 

her damit


----------



## Riding Cat (30. Mai 2006)

Genau, zeigs uns!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soul-Bikes (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute, möchte mal ein paar Meinungen hören zu meinem Voodoo.





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Nose (30. Mai 2006)

sieht irgendwie unruhig aus. kein richtiges kunstwerk.
sicher ganz nett zu fahren, keine frage, aber rein optisch stört die komplett schwarze gabel und das schwarze cockpit, und hinten ist dafür alles eher silbern. :-/


----------



## XtCRacer (30. Mai 2006)

Ziemlich steiler Lenkwinkel. Hast du ein Gewicht und eine Teileliste?

MfG


----------



## Peter88 (30. Mai 2006)

@Soul-Bikes
   Echt nettes Bike
   Meine Verbesserungsvorschläge: Das gelbe "Maxxis" Logo passt farblich  
                                               nicht! Und Graue XTR Teile würden dem
                                               Rad besser als silberne Stehen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (30. Mai 2006)

pueftel schrieb:
			
		

> @mtbmarcus
> 
> Fahren tu ich mit dem Rad alles. Hab ja im Moment nur das eine. Es steht also auch öfter mit einer ABUS citychain vorm Aldi . Im großen und ganzen aber schon stark cc/marathon orientiert, sprich "Forstautobahn".
> 
> ...



bliebe nur die Frage: Was ist mehr Wert, das bike oder der Versuch von Auto? 
Bike ist echt Geil, auch wenn du ihm seinem Zuhause vorenthälst!


----------



## pueftel (31. Mai 2006)

..Achtung Rechtfertigung!

Ich enthalte Ihm doch nicht sein Zuhause vor! Ich bin gerade am Bauen, da kann man schlecht an 4 Tagen in der Woche je 3 Stunden im Wald spielen. 

Und nochmal, ich hab im Moment nur das eine Rad, wenn es also was zu erledigen gibt, dann halt mit ihm. 

Heute Nachmittag steht es z.B. im Büro meines Wüstenrot-Vertreters!

Zum Smart: Unser dicker Benz parkt hinterm Haus, 
und zu Deiner Frage: lt. DAT ist das Rad mehr wert, obwohl der smart ein cabrio ist


Frank


----------



## Schlammpaddler (31. Mai 2006)

pueftel schrieb:
			
		

> und zu Deiner Frage: lt. DAT ist das Rad mehr wert, obwohl der smart ein cabrio ist


Dann wäre noch zu klären, wie das Rad eingestuft ist?
Cabrio? Roadster? Geländewagen? SUV?


----------



## 007ike (31. Mai 2006)

pueftel schrieb:
			
		

> ..Achtung Rechtfertigung!
> 
> Ich enthalte Ihm doch nicht sein Zuhause vor! Ich bin gerade am Bauen, da kann man schlecht an 4 Tagen in der Woche je 3 Stunden im Wald spielen.
> 
> ...


als Zuhause meinte ich die Rennstrecke! Sollte aber nur ein Scherz sein. Auch wollte ich den Wert des Smarts nicht mindern, obwohl ich sie nicht leiden kann, sondern den Wert des bikes heben. Aber egal, jetzt wieder Fotos:




inzwischen hat es auch schon ein CC Rennen hinter sich! Ich bin von dem bike wirklich begeistert!


----------



## matula (31. Mai 2006)

....Verbesserungsvorschläge????


----------



## _stalker_ (31. Mai 2006)

matula schrieb:
			
		

> ....Verbesserungsvorschläge????



ein foto, auf dem man das bike erkennt, wäre zunächst einmal gut - so von der seite und so bei aufrecht stehendem gefährt und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxx (31. Mai 2006)

matula schrieb:
			
		

> ....Verbesserungsvorschläge????



Hm, irgendwie gefällt's mir nicht, obwohl ich den Zymotic schon geil finde, v.a. in gelb. Und obwohl ich ausgesprochener Fan weißer Gabeln bin, passt die hier nicht, finde ich. Da könnte ich mir z.B. was rotes schick vorstellen (wie die Chili-Schote). Die Afterburner kommt auf dem Bild nicht so toll rüber, kann aber täuschen. Rein emotional passt auch das WCS-Zeugs nicht an den coolen Rahmen.


----------



## pueftel (31. Mai 2006)

@007ike

Dein s-works ist aber auch ein feines Rad. Die Reba konnte ich schon bei einem Freund ausprobieren, klasse Gabel!
Was mir langsam, auch an meinem, nicht mehr gut gefällt, sind diese original Kettenstrebenschützer. Ist zwar lieb gemeint aber da gibt es dezentere.

Soll das mit dem Schnellspanner so sein?

Frank der smarts auch nicht sondelich mag

PS.: und für die volle s-works Dosis noch mein Ex-Rad aus 2005


----------



## a73 (31. Mai 2006)

TonyMontana schrieb:
			
		

> Nix Hutchinson! Sind Michelin Comp S Light und XLS und ich hab sie extra wegen der Streifen gekauft! Ist ein kleiner Farbtupfer im Grau-Schwarz.
> Und nochmals ja für mich gehört nur Easton an ein Intense(Stichwort Markenreinheit)!
> Und nein ich fahr nicht nur bis zum Marktplatz!
> Blumentöpfe wollte ich auch nicht gewinnen!
> ...


 zum letzten satz:  

zum thema easton:





[/url][/IMG]

und frage:
wie habt ihr die bremsleitung nach hinten verlegt? abgenommen und durch die öffnungen geführt oder einfach drangefummelt (mit kabelbinder)?


----------



## TonyMontana (31. Mai 2006)

a73 schrieb:
			
		

> und frage:
> wie habt ihr die bremsleitung nach hinten verlegt? abgenommen und durch die öffnungen geführt oder einfach drangefummelt (mit kabelbinder)?



Ich hab die Leitung durch die vorgesehenden Öffnungen geführt und danach gekürzt und die Bremse befühlt und entlüftet!


----------



## 007ike (31. Mai 2006)

pueftel schrieb:
			
		

> @007ike
> 
> Dein s-works ist aber auch ein feines Rad. Die Reba konnte ich schon bei einem Freund ausprobieren, klasse Gabel!
> Was mir langsam, auch an meinem, nicht mehr gut gefällt, sind diese original Kettenstrebenschützer. Ist zwar lieb gemeint aber da gibt es dezentere.
> ...


Mit dem Kettenstrebenschutz gebe ich dir recht, hab auch schon was aus Folie zum aufkleben besorgt. Kann mich bis jetzt aber nicht dazu durchringen sie anzubringen, die Funktion ist doch soooo gut!
Die Schnellspanner hab ich jetzt auf der anderen Seite montiert, da siehts schon besser aus!


----------



## wrlcrew (31. Mai 2006)

@ a73
Jau! Auf jeden Fall, da kann ich TonyMontana nur zustimmen...wär doch schade da mit Kabelbindern zu hantieren - wenn, dann vernünftig  

Ach ja @ TonyMontana - sorry hatte einen besch****nen Tag, my fault!

Mal was ganz anderes... wie sehr kann ich's mit dem Intense krachen lassen - bin da momentan noch etwas vorsichtig. Es heißt ja "leichten Freeride" hält es aus, aber da bin ich doch ein wenig skeptisch. Ganz so wild muss es ja auch nicht sein, aber ich hab's bergab gerne etwas gröber. Muss ich mir da Sorgen machen und besser ne Möhre zum Schreddern basteln?

Erzählt mal bitte ob ihr das Bike schon mal etwas zweckentfremdet habt.

Gruß
WRLcrew


----------



## TonyMontana (31. Mai 2006)

wrlcrew schrieb:
			
		

> @ a73
> Jau! Auf jeden Fall, da kann ich TonyMontana nur zustimmen...wär doch schade da mit Kabelbindern zu hantieren - wenn, dann vernünftig
> 
> Ach ja @ TonyMontana - sorry hatte einen besch****nen Tag, my fault!
> ...



Ich halte mein Spider Artgerecht(Technisch Anspruchsvolles Gelände aber auch Tempobolzen auf Waldautobahnen kommt vor)! Zu heftig würd ich das Spider aber auch nicht rannehmen steckt mit sicherheit einiges weg aber es ist und bleibt ein CC/Marathon-Fully!


----------



## Exekuhtot (31. Mai 2006)

Ich wäre da auch sehr vorsichtig, mein Tomac 98 Special sei nach Tomac auch zum leichten Freeride gdacht, bin ein ppar Stufen runtergehoppst und hatte zwei Schwingenbrüche.

Bei einem solch teuren Rahmen wäre ich deshalb lieber etwas zärtlicher als erlaubt .

Philipp


----------



## wrlcrew (31. Mai 2006)

...eben, einfach zu teuer. 
Werde auch auf keinen Fall mit dem Teil Freeriden(eh zu wenig Federweg), aber hätte mich halt interessiert ob jemand schon was über die Nehmerqualitäten sagen kann...denn auch beim Alpencross o.ä. kann's ja schon etwas heftiger werden (wenn man will ) und da hab ich keine Lust ständig übervorsichtig zu sein. Na ja, rein Qualitativ sollte der Rahmen wohl über Zweifel erhaben sein.


----------



## TonyMontana (31. Mai 2006)

wrlcrew schrieb:
			
		

> ...eben, einfach zu teuer.
> Werde auch auf keinen Fall mit dem Teil Freeriden(eh zu wenig Federweg), aber hätte mich halt interessiert ob jemand schon was über die Nehmerqualitäten sagen kann...denn auch beim Alpencross o.ä. kann's ja schon etwas heftiger werden (wenn man will ) und da hab ich keine Lust ständig übervorsichtig zu sein. Na ja, rein Qualitativ sollte der Rahmen wohl über Zweifel erhaben sein.



nen Alpencross sollte das Spider locker locker wegstecken! Qualimässig bekommste nur wenig vergleichbares!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -w0lf- (1. Juni 2006)

Schon 10 Jährchen alt, aber passt doch auch irgendwie hier rein - mein Zaskar LE


----------



## gerolf (1. Juni 2006)

Guten Tag die Damen. Das ist dann mal meine Maschine:












Gerolf


----------



## Hupert (1. Juni 2006)

Also das Surly ist echt mal... anders. Aber irgendwie rockt das Gerät ganz übel


----------



## a73 (1. Juni 2006)

Naja, "leichter Freeride" is ja wohl ein ziemlich dehnbarer Begriff.
Bei mir gibt´s so nen trail, der ziemlich steil, eng und mit felsigen Stufen bis zu einem halben Meter auftritt. Anschließend noch eine recht steile Passage über angelegte Holzstufen. Das lässt sich ohne Probleme schaffen; einen Abgang über den Lenker (vor kürzen der Sattelstütze) haben Bike und Fahrer auch unbeschadet überstanden (Fahrer nicht ganz). Speedrekord auf Schotter steht bei 72 km/h.
Mit deiner Gabel hast wahrscheinlich noch etwas mehr Reserven.

Ich versteh unter dem obigen allerdings XC fahren, aber es gibt ja mittlerweile für alle 5mm Federweg eine eigene Kategorie. Also ist es vielleicht auch leichtes Freeriden oder semi-Enduro oder nearly all-mountain oder ............. was weiss ich.

Viel Spass jedenfalls noch, das bike is vor allem bergauf (und das fahr ich eigentlich die meiste Zeit) eine Rakete.


----------



## Manni1599 (1. Juni 2006)

Moin!

Mein Liebling:





Nicht ganz leicht, aber lecker!  

Manni


----------



## Einheimischer (1. Juni 2006)

@gerolf


Lenker vom Rennrad
Räder vom MTB
Sattel vom Oparad
Farbe vom Mädchenrad
Antrieb vom Pucky

_Eure Cross - Country Kunstwerke !_

Thema verfehlt, 6 setzen!

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (1. Juni 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> @gerolf
> 
> 
> Lenker vom Rennrad
> ...



bitte nicht


----------



## Einheimischer (1. Juni 2006)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> bitte nicht



Doch! Die andere Möglichkeit wäre gewesen, ein Cannondale Scalpel im SS Forum zu posten  

Grüße.


----------



## GlanDas (1. Juni 2006)

@ Manni

wie sind die Reifen so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (1. Juni 2006)

@ King Fly: Ich finde sie bieten recht guten Grip, jedenfalls mehr als RR in 2.10, leichte abzüge in Puncto Seitenhalt auf Schotter, auch auf feuchtem Untergrund gut beherrschbar und sie rollen schön leicht. Ich fahre sie aber auch erst ca.350 Km. Mein Fazit: Top Reifen!

Grüsse 
Manni


----------



## Wald-Schrat (1. Juni 2006)

Also mit dem Surly würd ich mich bestenfalls auf einsame Feldwege wagen...   

Das silberne old school GT is vom Rahmen her ja ganz nett, aber wenn ich mir das Cockpit ansehe   Da ließe sich doch noch einiges dran machen an dem Hobel! 

Und @ Manni: die Gabel wirkt im Vergleich zum Rest des bikes wie eine Vergewaltigung...


----------



## 110 (1. Juni 2006)

gerolf schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Tag die Damen. Das ist dann mal meine Maschine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


habt ihr alle geschmacksverirrung ?
Singlespeed und scheibenbremsen ??
gehts noch ?
Und dazu noch diese gräßliche Farbe.
Nicht mal geschenkt.
weshalb scheibenbremsen ?
bist ja eh immer nur in einen gang
kannst damit eh nicht viel beschleunigen


----------



## G3Targa (1. Juni 2006)

Gerolf, schneid mal den Kabelbinder am Hinterbau ab! Das tut tut ja in den Augen weh!


----------



## m.a.t. (1. Juni 2006)

gerolf schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Tag die Damen. Das ist dann mal meine Maschine:
> ...
> Gerolf


Hehe, pink ist das neue weiss! 
Sehr schön. Nur die grünen Teile finde ich in meinen Augen nicht so ganz passend zur Rahmenfarbe.


----------



## felixthewolf (1. Juni 2006)

eddi pirelli schrieb:
			
		

> habt ihr alle geschmacksverirrung ?
> Singlespeed und scheibenbremsen ??
> gehts noch ?
> Und dazu noch diese gräßliche Farbe.
> ...



vergib den unwissenden. wers noch nicht gefahren ist kanns auch nicht vestehen...

@gerolf, ich eile dir zur unterstützung:










gruss, felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -w0lf- (1. Juni 2006)

Wald-Schrat schrieb:
			
		

> Das silberne old school GT is vom Rahmen her ja ganz nett, aber wenn ich mir das Cockpit ansehe   Da ließe sich doch noch einiges dran machen an dem Hobel!



Wieso ist denn nur der Rahmen ganz nett  

Nur zum Cockpit: 
Klaro steht der gemeine Race wohl auf schmal und flach, aber ich bevorzuge ne bequeme Sitzposition, mit der ich auch die technischsten und steilsten trails noch fahren kann, wo andere mit ihren Federwegsmonstern kneifen. Davon abgesehen wüsste ich nicht, was an Chris King, Syncros, RaceFace und Deore XT auszusezen ist 

Die Namen ziehen sich durch´s gesamte Bike ... das ist halt "retro", was willste da denn noch dran machen? Lieber Ringlé und XTR, weil´s ein paar Gramm spart?

/Edit: @ Felix: Ich find deine Carbon Bikes immer wieder geil, auch wenn ich mit dem Plastik sonst nie was anfangen kann!


----------



## gerolf (1. Juni 2006)

@ Einheimischer & Eddi Pirelli:

Ihr seid so herrlich berechenbar, Respekt. Und nein, mehr als Feldwege trau ich mir damit nicht zu, nee, echt nicht.






Und immer schön die Kategorien aufrechterhalten, da geht nix drüber!

Gerolf


----------



## Einheimischer (1. Juni 2006)

Lustige Hose  

Grüße.


----------



## XtCRacer (1. Juni 2006)

@felixthewolf

Das ding ist ja mal richtig geil       sieht super.

MfG XtCRacer


----------



## pueftel (1. Juni 2006)

..ein wunderschönes Cross-Country Kunstwerk! Farbe, Sattel, Lenker, Lenkerband, Antrieb...alles sehr geschmackvoll! 

Ich persönlich würde auch keine mechanischen Disc fahren, ne Avid ultimate V-brake, das wäre was! Ob das mit den Hebeln gehen würde?

 ..und ein King SS-LRS natürlich mit grün eloxierten Naben(ist die salsa Klemme auch grün? Ich erkenne das nicht).


Der frische Wind tut gut!

@gerolf 
lasst euch ruhig öfter hier blicken..


Frank


PS.: felix - auch hübsch


----------



## Sahnie (1. Juni 2006)

gerolf schrieb:
			
		

> @ Einheimischer & Eddi Pirelli:
> 
> Ihr seid so herrlich berechenbar, Respekt. Und nein, mehr als Feldwege trau ich mir damit nicht zu, nee, echt nicht.
> 
> ...




Coole lockere Deutsche nerven mich am Meisten. Schon immer. Passt nicht, geht nicht. Steckt meistens Alkoholismus dahinter.


----------



## Deleted61137 (1. Juni 2006)

@felix  :

           ...eventuell noch ein carbon vorbau und sattel (??) ansonsten gefällt es mir sehr !


----------



## hubihead (1. Juni 2006)

darth_luke schrieb:
			
		

> tach, das ist ein neuer versuch...


Sehr solides und schönes Bike 

was haste für Bremsen dran? Formula?
Einzig die Gabel würd ich austauschen gegen ne Reba Team


----------



## doctor worm (1. Juni 2006)

Etwas spät aber was solls!


			
				das zeppo_ schrieb:
			
		

> da ich mir selbst solche musik zu gemüte führen, kann ich mir, denke ich, erlauben zu sagen das der wikipedia artikel zum größtenteil "mist" ist, emo, bedeutet nichts weiter als "neu" und beschreibt im punkbereich, die neuen eher "softer" spielenden bands, man kann also emo auch als neudeutsches wort für "neu" auffassen und jetzte bitte wieder schöne bilder


Was Emo auf gar keinen Fall ist, ist ein neudeutsches Wort für "neu" !
Das was Wikipedia zum Thema hergibt entspricht zusammengefasst so ziemlich  dem, was Emo ist oder war. 
Wollte das nur nochmal richtig gerückt haben, nicht das hier bald alle nach der emoXTR Fragen und die 2007er Version meinen.
Ansonsten schließ ich mich Zeppo an, weiter mit den Bildern zu machen.

Ach und noch was:

@Gerolf
Auch wenn es nicht ganz dem entspricht, was hier als CC durchgeht, ist das Surly vor allem eins, ein KUNSTWERK! 
Ein Privileg welches maximal 10% der hier geposteten Räder von sich behaupten dürfen. 

Gruß
DoctorWorm


----------



## Deleted61137 (1. Juni 2006)

@eddi :

          rosa,grün und braun ist nicht grad die beste farbmischung aber darauf kommst beim fahren ja nicht an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doctor worm (1. Juni 2006)

Doppelpost.
Verdammt!


----------



## minni_futzi (1. Juni 2006)

grade für straße bereift, aber sobalds im wald nimmer so kalt is kommen wieder irc mythos drauf...








Giant ATX880 von 2001 mit:

Judy SL, XT Schaltwerk, Umwerfer und Shifter, Race Face Prodigy Kurbel, Grimeca System 8, Formula Disc Naben mit Rigida DB Taurus Felgen / DT Swiss Speichen, Cane Creek Steuersatz, Pogo Bar-Ends, Schwalbe Big Apple, Shimano SPD (halbseitig), Selle Italia ATX,...

Vorbau, Lenker und Sattelstütze sind Giant Comp... sollen gegen ebenfalls Race Face Prodigy getauscht werden... damits eine Einheit wird ^^


----------



## Einheimischer (1. Juni 2006)

Zuerst ein Rennrad mit Mtb Rädern und jetzt ein MTB mit Rennrad Rädern - ich halt nichts mehr aus  
Mach die Schluppen da runter und fahr in den Wald, aber feste, dann wirds dir schon warm! Nimm dir mal ein Beispiel an gerolf, der macht wenigstens Extremschrägfahring am Hang  

Grüße.


----------



## Wald-Schrat (1. Juni 2006)

...und wenn du dann schon die Reifen wechselst, dann tu dasselbe auch gleich mit den Barends (gegen schwarze) und den Pedalen  
Ach ja und Bremsleitung kürzen wär auch nicht verkehrt! 

Ansonsten: gute Fahrt


----------



## darth_luke (1. Juni 2006)

tach hubihead, 





danke!

es ist eine hayes el camino.
und ich möchte die neue fox rlt 100 (2007) einbauen.

gruß der luke


----------



## minni_futzi (2. Juni 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Zuerst ein Rennrad mit Mtb Rädern und jetzt ein MTB mit Rennrad Rädern - ich halt nichts mehr aus



rennradreifen? wohl kaum... ich will einfach nur vorrankommen auffer straße ohne großen widerstand ;-)




			
				Wald-Schrat schrieb:
			
		

> ...und wenn du dann schon die Reifen wechselst, dann tu dasselbe auch gleich mit den Barends (gegen schwarze) und den Pedalen
> Ach ja und Bremsleitung kürzen wär auch nicht verkehrt!
> 
> Ansonsten: gute Fahrt



naja, wie gesagt lenker etc werden getauscht... wird dann auch en riser... dann kümmer ich mich auch um die leitungen ^^

was hast du gegen die pedalen? finds ganz praktisch, wenn man doch en paar meter laufen muss bzw. nich in clickies durchn supermarkt laufen will *klick, klick, klick, klick* 

is ja auch bloß ein aufsatz, den man bei nichtgefallen wieder entfernen kann:


----------



## Einheimischer (2. Juni 2006)

minni_futzi schrieb:
			
		

> rennradreifen? wohl kaum... ich will einfach nur vorrankommen auffer straße ohne großen widerstand ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im Wald gibts kein Supermarkt und auch keine Strassen!!! Ich würd's schön finden, wenns bei dir mal *klick* machen würde  

Grüße.


----------



## minni_futzi (2. Juni 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Im Wald gibts kein Supermarkt und auch keine Strassen!!! Ich würd's schön finden, wenns bei dir mal *klick* machen würde
> 
> Grüße.



wer/was is dir denn über die leber gelaufen? manche menschen erledigen auch ganz alltägliche dinge mit dem fahrrad...


----------



## Einheimischer (2. Juni 2006)

Ok, ein letzter Versuch: Kunst mag ein dehnbarer Begriff sein, im Zweifel auch Cross Country. Sicher aber ist, dass man diesen Sport nicht mit einem Einkaufswagen betreiben kann. 






Das sind die Dinge, die man mit einem "Cross - Country Kunstwerk" erledigt!

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wald-Schrat (2. Juni 2006)

Oh, dass das nur solche Adapter bei den Pedalen sind, hatte ich übersehen   Dann hab ich nix gesagt  
Obwohl ich meine Candy SL auch regelmäßig mit Straßenschuhen fahre ohne Probleme... Aber so Plattformen sind sicherlich schon praktisch!


----------



## rkersten (2. Juni 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, ein letzter Versuch: Kunst mag ein dehnbarer Begriff sein, im Zweifel auch Cross Country. Sicher aber ist, dass man diesen Sport nicht mit einem Einkaufswagen betreiben kann.
> 
> Das sind die Dinge, die man mit einem "Cross - Country Kunstwerk" erledigt!
> 
> Grüße.



da kann ich dir nur voll und ganz zustimmen ... was hier in letzter zeit gepostet wird ist echt schlimm ... nichts gegen die Räder aber die haben hier in diesem Thread einfach nichts zu suchen.

So muss das aussehen 





und jetzt bitte keine rennradverschnitt mehr ... gegen rosa Farben sag ich ja nicht ... solang ich damit nicht rumfahren muss ... aber bitte haltet euch ein bisschen an das Thema. Und jetzt wieder Bilder von CC Kunstwerken!!!!


----------



## Gorth (2. Juni 2006)

@rkersten:

wie zufrieden bist Du mit den Ergon Griffen? Ich hab vor, mir die auch zu kaufen, weiss nur leider noch nicht was die wiegen. Hast Du Deine auf der Waage gehabt?

Sehr schönes Rad übrigens


----------



## rkersten (2. Juni 2006)

Gorth schrieb:
			
		

> @rkersten:
> 
> wie zufrieden bist Du mit den Ergon Griffen? Ich hab vor, mir die auch zu kaufen, weiss nur leider noch nicht was die wiegen. Hast Du Deine auf der Waage gehabt?
> 
> Sehr schönes Rad übrigens



du bist nicht der erste der mich das fragt, heut früh hatte ich zahlreiche PNs im Postfach ... alle mit der Frage nach den Ergon Griffen  ... darunter waren Fragen zum Thema Handling, Optik und Gewicht ... ich hab auch irgendwoe ein Bild rumzuliegen wie ich die Griffe auf der Waage zu liegen hab .. ich glaub das waren 250g das paar .. ich bin mir aber nicht sicher und werd gleich mal nach dem Bild suchen.


----------



## rkersten (2. Juni 2006)

So ich hab die Bilder gefunden ... mit 250g lag ich etwas falsch es sind sogar noch mehr ... unschlagbare 269g das paar  ... aber was solls bei dem klasse Handling und taube Finger haben bei mir auch ein Ende ... ist mir das egal. Was bringen einem die leichtesten Griffe wenn man nach 30km nicht mehr weis wie man sich am Lenker festhalten soll. Oder was ich auch schon hatte das ich bei nassem Wetter auf den Griffen keinen Halt fand. Dann lieber ein paar gramm mehr und ... mehr Fahrspass haben!

So und hier noch ein paar Beweisfotos ...


----------



## drivingghost (2. Juni 2006)

Mal geschwind in "benutzt":


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rkersten (2. Juni 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Mal geschwind in "benutzt":



Sehr schön!! So muss ein Rad aussehen ... wobei hast du denn den Dreck gesammelt


----------



## drivingghost (2. Juni 2006)

Beim Rennen in Langenbrand im Schwarzwald. Letzten Sonntag.


----------



## Hupert (2. Juni 2006)

@Drivingghost

 

...so und nicht anders muß das ausschauen!!!


----------



## drivingghost (2. Juni 2006)

Sollte eigentlich nur ein Eisdielen- und Einkaufsfahrrad werden  (;


----------



## Schafschützer (2. Juni 2006)

Vor der Eisdiele in Mosbach ist wohl gerade eine Baustelle?


----------



## bikehumanumest (2. Juni 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Rennen in Langenbrand im Schwarzwald. Letzten Sonntag.



ja langenbrand... 



das war 2005 , jedes jahr das gleiche wetter... aber bei den letzten 20 marathons kann ich mich eh nicht an irgendeine trockene strecke erinnern...

absoluter höhepunkt bleibt aber bad goisern wm 2004...




ps: hier noch die passenden schuhe dazu (waren in dem rennen gleichzeitig als bremsen im einsatz...)




joe


----------



## *adrenalin* (2. Juni 2006)

es ist sauber, aber nicht rosa, hat keine rennrad-schlappen drauf und ´ne kilo drin - darf es hier hin?


----------



## Wald-Schrat (2. Juni 2006)

Na ausnahmsweise  

Geile Sache der Hobel. Black is beautiful  

Was mich schon immer interessiert hat: wie ist das so mit der Kilo Gabel? Wieviel Federweg hat die und was für ne Kennlinie? Bist zufrieden mit der?


----------



## Seifert692 (2. Juni 2006)

Keine Ahnung, wie man die Bilder so schön groß bekommt. Daher nur ein Kleines. Müßte eigentlich gut dazu passen.

Grüße


----------



## Exekuhtot (2. Juni 2006)

Sehr sehr hübsch, fehlt in meinen Augen nur die Lefty.

Ansonsten, scharfes Teil (bis auf das Bild  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seifert692 (2. Juni 2006)

Merci!
Ist alles in Arbeit. Müßte so in 10Tagen von EIGHTY-AID zurückkommen.

Grüße


----------



## Priester (2. Juni 2006)

Seifert692 schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung, wie man die Bilder so schön groß bekommt. Daher nur ein Kleines. Müßte eigentlich gut dazu passen.
> 
> Grüße



Sehe ich recht, 'ne schwarze XTR-Kurbel?


----------



## Seifert692 (2. Juni 2006)

Priester schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich recht, 'ne schwarze XTR-Kurbel?


Nee, leider nicht. Bis auf die C116er und den goldenen Schrauben alles original.

Grüße


----------



## Exekuhtot (2. Juni 2006)

Dann habe ich nichts gesagt. 
( bis auf den Kommentar die Unschärfe des Fotos betreffend)

Philipp


----------



## Seifert692 (2. Juni 2006)

Priester schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich recht, 'ne schwarze XTR-Kurbel?


Da hast du noch eine Nahaufnahme.


----------



## Seifert692 (2. Juni 2006)

Exekuhtot schrieb:
			
		

> Dann habe ich nichts gesagt.
> ( bis auf den Kommentar die Unschärfe des Fotos betreffend)
> 
> Philipp


Ja, leider. Ich komme schon noch dahinter, wie es funktioniert.

Grüße


----------



## Priester (2. Juni 2006)

So, hier mal noch (m)ein CD... alles im grünen Bereich...


----------



## GlanDas (2. Juni 2006)

Geiles Bike Priester,
nur ich find das SoBe vom Furio (wie skyline's) irgendwie...peppiger 
Aber kann auch daran liegen das Fotos den Effekt nicht wiedergeben 
Vielleicht noch paar Barends dran und nen weniger groben Sattel 

Sollte das Symbol am lenker nicht mittig im "loch" des Vorbaus sein?

Gruß Fly


----------



## Seifert692 (2. Juni 2006)

Priester schrieb:
			
		

> So, hier mal noch (m)ein CD... alles im grünen Bereich...


Perfekt!
Und wie bekommt man nun die Fotos so schön groß?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (2. Juni 2006)

draufklicken


----------



## Einheimischer (2. Juni 2006)

Seifert692 schrieb:
			
		

> Perfekt!
> Und wie bekommt man nun die Fotos so schön groß?
> 
> Grüße



Du hast doch schon zitiert. Dann siehst du doch wies's geht. Einfach die Bildadresse zwischen die IMG Befehle.

Endlich wieder schöne Bikes hier - auch wenns CD's sind  

So z.B.:





(Seifert692 Bike!!!)


Grüße.


----------



## Seifert692 (2. Juni 2006)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> draufklicken :roll:


Das ist schon klar! Ich meinte, wie ich meine eigenen Bilder so schön groß präsentieren kann.

Grüße


----------



## GlanDas (2. Juni 2006)

Seifert692 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist schon klar! Ich meinte, wie ich meine eigenen Bilder so schön groß präsentieren kann.
> 
> Grüße



Brauchst du keine HR Bremse


----------



## Seifert692 (2. Juni 2006)

Genau so!
Wurde montiert, siehe neue Fotos.


----------



## Priester (2. Juni 2006)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte das Symbol am lenker nicht mittig im "loch" des Vorbaus sein?



Meinst Du diese Doppelpfeilsymbol? Hat sich "Syntace" ausgedacht, damit "Grip-Shifter" wissen, in welche Richtungen sie den Schalter drehen können  ...

Was die Fotos anbetrifft... ich bin noch auf der Suche nach dem perfekten Bild, das dem Rad auch wirklich gerecht wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seifert692 (2. Juni 2006)




----------



## Seifert692 (2. Juni 2006)

Juhu, jetzt geht´s!

Danke


----------



## Wald-Schrat (3. Juni 2006)

Ich weiß nicht....aber ich kann mich mit den Scalpels` einfach nicht anfreunden... Die Form des Rahmens gefällt mir einfach nicht und ne Lefty wär auch nicht mein Ding. Auch wenn ein Scalpel mit na Headshock nach nix halben und nix ganzem ausschaut. 

Das F1000 SL  hingegen macht irgendwie n richtig straffen Eindruck; Racebike halt. DAS sind DIE Cannondales, die mir gefallen 

(Ps: ich weiß durchaus, dass jegliche andere CD`s sich mindestens genauso gut fahren)


----------



## Hupert (3. Juni 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

>



Ey Sorry... aber wo sieht das denn bitteschön ansehnlichl aus? Ich kenn schickere Damen-Trekkingräder. Schade isses nur um die Komponenten die an dem Frame hängen...


----------



## Seifert692 (3. Juni 2006)

Aber solche Rahmengeometrien sieht man zu oft.











Es ist immer das selbe. Und ob nun mit Knick oder ohne, solange man beim Fahren auf seine Kosten kommt und das Bike seinen Erwartungen entspricht ist doch alles in bester Ordnung. Würde jeder den selben Geschmack haben, wäre es doch langweilig. Ich bin mit meinem Bike zufrieden und das ist die Hauptsache.
Ich wünsche ein schönes WE und besseres Wetter!
Grüße


----------



## Stalko (3. Juni 2006)

Das F1000 gefällt mir echt gut!!  

Hier mal die aktuelle Ausbaustufe von meinem Gravity.  






Demnächst sollen leichte Pedalen (evtl. Exustar) folgen und der Gabelschaft muss endlich mal gekürzt werden.


----------



## chri5 (3. Juni 2006)

Stalko schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal die aktuelle Ausbaustufe von meinem Gravity.



^ Sehr schoenes Simplon! 

Und der Spacerturm ueber dem Vorbau.....Du weisst schon... .....


----------



## Hardraider (3. Juni 2006)

Priester schrieb:
			
		

> So, hier mal noch (m)ein CD... alles im grünen Bereich...




100 Punkte


----------



## HypnoKröte (3. Juni 2006)

Das Simplon sieht geil aus


----------



## dre (3. Juni 2006)

einfach chick !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri5 (4. Juni 2006)

Neuer LS, neue Reifen, Discs, neues ISIS Waelzlager, neuer Vorbau, neue Gabel und letztere neu lackiert und diesmal in der fast exact gleichen und richtigen Farbe.
Letzte Nacht durchlackiert! 
Gabelschaft ist noch volle Laenge...jaja ich weiss.

So aufgrund der vielen Neuerungen, darf ichs wohl wieder posten!


----------



## GlanDas (4. Juni 2006)

schei0 geil 

mehr gibts da net zu sagen


----------



## eHugo (4. Juni 2006)

jo sehr geil
wird die Brücke auch noch lackiert?


----------



## Veloziraptor (4. Juni 2006)

Wäre über ein paar Ideen dankbar. Mein CC-Bike wird grundlegend neu aufgebaut. Zwei Teile habe ich noch/ schon. Der Rahmen und die meiner Ansicht nach grünste Gabel der Welt:






Mir fällt aber einfach keine geile Farbe ein, in der ich den Rahmen lackieren/ pulvern könnte. Was meint ihr???


----------



## trailblaster (4. Juni 2006)

weiss wuerde ich vorschlagen!


----------



## chri5 (4. Juni 2006)

eHugo schrieb:
			
		

> jo sehr geil
> wird die Brücke auch noch lackiert?



Hatte ich ueberlegt, aber ich denke, die lasse ich.


----------



## TDR (4. Juni 2006)

@ Chri5: Endlich mal wieder ein Rad, das die Bezeichnung Kunstwerk verdient!!! 10 von 10 Punkten.

@ Veloziraptor: grün oder orange


----------



## Veloziraptor (4. Juni 2006)

Das hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt. Also entweder gelbgrün (RAL 6018) wie die Gabel, oder eben orange. Ich sehe schon, daß Bike wird auffällig. 

Ich muß mir das mal vor meinem geistigen Auge vorstellen...


----------



## Carcassonne (4. Juni 2006)

@Chri5: Das Adroit ist ein Traum! Zehn Punkte auch von mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (4. Juni 2006)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass mir das Klein vorher besser gefallen hat, das ändert aber nichts daran, dass es jetzt immer noch super ist .


----------



## wrlcrew (4. Juni 2006)

Das Klein ist der *HAMMER!!*Bin sowieso ein Fan von dunklem Violett

Wär's ein Hotel, wärs das Burj Al Arab  

 
(scheiss Vergleich, ich weiß )


----------



## Wave (4. Juni 2006)

alter schwede, was ist das KLEIN GEIL!!!!


----------



## Henry the Lion (4. Juni 2006)

chri5 schrieb:
			
		

> Neuer LS, neue Reifen, Discs, neues ISIS Waelzlager, neuer Vorbau, neue Gabel und letztere neu lackiert und diesmal in der fast exact gleichen und richtigen Farbe



chapeau! (nur die handgriffe  naja)


----------



## toschi (4. Juni 2006)

chri5 schrieb:
			
		

> den Kater interessiert das alles gaaaaar nicht


Was sind das für Fehlstellen an Sitzrohr und Hinterbau, ist Dir der Bock irgendwo angeschlagen?


----------



## [email protected]!t (4. Juni 2006)

son geiles bike und dann diese öden griffe...die paar gramm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri5 (4. Juni 2006)

Vom anlehnen und transport, ich habe aber alles weitere mit Klarschutzfolie geschuetzt, damit es nicht schlimmer wird, aber es ist halt kein Vitrinenstueck.
Vielen Dank an alle fuer die Komplimente!  

Welche Griffe wuerden denn besser passen, mag die eh nicht so.


----------



## darth_luke (4. Juni 2006)

tach,

was haltet ihr von der hope mono mini?
kaufen oder nicht?

danke und greß 
der luke


----------



## GlanDas (4. Juni 2006)

darth_luke schrieb:
			
		

> tach,
> 
> was haltet ihr von der hope mono mini?
> kaufen oder nicht?
> ...



preis ?


----------



## darth_luke (4. Juni 2006)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> preis ?



würde gerne wissen op und warum sie gut ist?
preis nicht wichtig! 

danke für tipps
der luke

p.s. ein test wäre schön


----------



## Wald-Schrat (5. Juni 2006)

@ darth_luke: für sowas gibts die Suchfunktion, da findeste mehr als genug Meinungen zu der Bremse  


Das Klein ist ja wirklich mal lecker  
Ich fahr die Ritchey WCS Neopren-Griffe. Sehen ganz gut aus, saugen kein Wasser, sind rutschfest und bequem. Das wär jetzt mein Vorschlag, was Griffe angeht.


----------



## xas (5. Juni 2006)

@chri5: also, das Klein finde ich optisch das schönste Rad, das ich hier bislang gesehen habe, super! Sieht jetzt viel besser aus!


----------



## Deleted61137 (5. Juni 2006)

@chri5 :

              KLEIN und FEIN !!!


Griffe solltest du tauschen und eventuell auch ne neue Sattelstützenklemme !


----------



## chri5 (5. Juni 2006)

Nochmals vielen Dank an alle, vor allem an xas.  

Die Klemme bleibt, die hat fuer mich persoenlich einen sehr hohen Wert.

Welche Griffe? Bitte mal Vorschlaege, evtl. mit links. Vielen Dank!


----------



## jopo (5. Juni 2006)

Hallo Chris, schönes Bike, ohne Frage - aber die Zugverlegung! Die Leitung für die Disk gehört doch wohl ins Unterrohr und sollte dann unter der Strebe laufen, so wie die Schaltungsleitung unter der Kettenstrebe. Ins Oberrohr gehört dann die Leitung für einen TopPull-Umwerfer und die Leitung für die vordere Disk solltest Du nicht aussen um die Gabel führen. Ausserdem scheinen mir die Züge alle etwas lang.
jopo


----------



## Einheimischer (5. Juni 2006)

Schliese mich da bzgl. des Kleins an, würde zwar nicht so weit gehen wollen, dass es das schönste Bike hier ist, aber eins der schönsten ist es für mich auf jeden Fall. Nicht zuletzt, weil man sieht, wieviel Herzblut darin steckt und es dennoch gefahren wird...ein wahres Cross Country Kunstwerk eben 

Bei den Griffen würde ich einfach etwas nehmen, was nicht so dick ist, ich hab mir mal Neoprenüberzug für Trekkinglenker gekauft und hab mir den passend zugeschnitten, war eigentlich ganz zufrieden damit. Oder Korkgriffe, die fahren sich sehr angenehm und sehen ganz gut aus. Gibts z.Zt. bei BOC im Blowout für 1,97.

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri5 (5. Juni 2006)

jopo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Chris, schönes Bike, ohne Frage - aber die Zugverlegung! Die Leitung für die Disk gehört doch wohl ins Unterrohr und sollte dann unter der Strebe laufen, so wie die Schaltungsleitung unter der Kettenstrebe. Ins Oberrohr gehört dann die Leitung für einen TopPull-Umwerfer und die Leitung für die vordere Disk solltest Du nicht aussen um die Gabel führen. Ausserdem scheinen mir die Züge alle etwas lang.
> jopo



Nee!  
Die beiden Leitungen am Unterrohr sind fuer Umwerfer und Schaltwerk und kann man nicht anders verlegen oder anders nutzen, das ist down-pull.
Die Leitung durchs Oberrohr ist eigentlich fuer die hintere V-Brake, und jetzt eben fuer die hintere Scheibe.
Die Zuege sind sogar eher alle etwas zu kurz, ich haette sie alle lieber 2cm laenger lassen sollen. Beim Vorderrad vielleicht ja, aber ich weiss auch noch nicht ob ich mit Spacern fahre oder doch wieder ohne.

-----------------

Danke fuer den Link mit den Griffen, die gefallen mir aber persoenlich jetzt gar nicht, das Kork darin stoert mich.


----------



## jopo (5. Juni 2006)

chri5 schrieb:
			
		

> Nee!
> Die beiden Leitungen am Unterrohr sind fuer Umwerfer und Schaltwerk und kann man nicht anders verlegen oder anders nutzen, das ist down-pull.
> Die Leitung durchs Oberrohr ist eigentlich fuer die hintere V-Brake, und jetzt eben fuer die hintere Scheibe.


Man kann alles anders verlegen und anders nutzen, wenn man will. Ein CD-SV hat auch DownPull - bis auf meins! Und der Schaltzug läuft auf der Sitzstrebe - ausser bei meinem! Und die Bremsleitung geht bei meinem SV - wie bei deinem Klein - durch den Rahmen, da dürfte ich wohl der einzige sein auf diesem Planeten, der das gemacht hat. Also, alles geht!
jopo


----------



## Einheimischer (5. Juni 2006)

chri5 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke fuer den Link mit den Griffen, die gefallen mir aber persoenlich jetzt gar nicht, das Kork darin stoert mich.



Du meinst sicher die komischen Sprenkel, die stören mich eigentlich auch an den Dingern. Hab aber leider noch nie einfarbige Korkgriffe gesehen. Wenn du ein Karstadt in deiner Nähe hast, schau dir mal die Joie Master Griffe an, wiegen ca. 20 Gramm für um die 6 Euro.

Grüße.


----------



## chri5 (5. Juni 2006)

jopo schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann alles anders verlegen und anders nutzen, wenn man will. Ein CD-SV hat auch DownPull - bis auf meins! Und der Schaltzug läuft auf der Sitzstrebe - ausser bei meinem! Und die Bremsleitung geht bei meinem SV - wie bei deinem Klein - durch den Rahmen, da dürfte ich wohl der einzige sein auf diesem Planeten, der das gemacht hat. Also, alles geht!
> jopo



OK, aber wie und wo befestigt man dann den Stop fuer das Kabel des Umwerfers, wenn es von oben kommt?

Und durchs Unterrohr bekomme ich kein Disc-Brake-Cable, dafuer sind die Oeffnungen zu klein und bohren will ich  nicht.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (5. Juni 2006)

das ist ja wie selbstmord nach diesem wunderschönen KLEIN zu posten, egal, ich habe heute meine gazellepedalen fertig gemacht und erstmal an meinen Giantklassiker gesteckt mit dem ich noch ab und an Kurzstrecke fahre. Meine neue Handycam wollte ich auch ausprobieren, also quäle ich eure KLEINverwöhnten Augen.


----------



## chri5 (5. Juni 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst sicher die komischen Sprenkel, die stören mich eigentlich auch an den Dingern. Hab aber leider noch nie einfarbige Korkgriffe gesehen. Wenn du ein Karstadt in deiner Nähe hast, schau dir mal die Joie Master Griffe an, wiegen ca. 20 Gramm für um die 6 Euro.
> 
> Grüße.



Hab leider keinen in meiner Naehe.  

Ist hier vielleicht was dabei, was passen wuerde?:
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/index.php?category=327


----------



## KaschmirKönig (5. Juni 2006)

gibt es keine schicken KLEIN griffe, ansonsten würde ich die schaumgummigriffe lassen, ich finde sie ok.


----------



## jopo (5. Juni 2006)

chri5 schrieb:
			
		

> OK, aber wie und wo befestigt man dann den Stop fuer das Kabel des Umwerfers, wenn es von oben kommt?


Den Zuganschlag kauft man oder baut ihn selber und nietet ihn fest (aber natürlich unterhalb des Bereichs, wo die Sattelstütze hinkommt). Ich habe einige gekaufte dran, aber der für den Umwerfer ist selbstgemacht. Wo man sowas kaufen kann? Ich habe Hot Chili auf einer Messe angequatscht und die haben mir 10 geliefert, waren aber nicht billig. Den Umwerfer-Zug habe ich eigentlich nur umgebaut, weil der Umwerfer ein Sachs Quarz inverse ist und den gab es nur in TopPull. Ist wohl der einzige Umwerfer, der inverse gebaut wurde.


> Und durchs Unterrohr bekomme ich kein Disc-Brake-Cable, dafuer sind die Oeffnungen zu klein und bohren will ich nicht.


Das ist natürlich ein Kill-Kriterium, damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet. Das Klein die Zugführungen unterschiedlich gemacht hat, wundert mich aber schon. 
OK, Dein Bike ist auch so schön!
jopo

PS. Fotos von den beschriebenen Umbauten in meinem Album unter "Pics für Links" Und sorry für den Dreck am Bike, das SV ist nur noch mein StadtRad


----------



## meikel4474 (5. Juni 2006)

Mein`s .....
<p>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (5. Juni 2006)

Gibts das auch in größer als 100x100 Pixel?


----------



## Riding Cat (5. Juni 2006)

Genau!!!

Etwas größer darf es schon sein!


----------



## wrlcrew (5. Juni 2006)

*Großes* Bild bitte...
Also Griffe kann ich immer nur OURY's empfehlen. Oft als Klassiker angepriesen, kann ich nur sagen - stimmt, sind immer noch mit die Besten!
@Kaschmirkönig - kein Kunstwerk - aber zweifelsohne ein *KLASSIKER*  

Gruß
WRLcrew


----------



## meikel4474 (6. Juni 2006)

Sorry...


----------



## chri5 (6. Juni 2006)

Schoenes Rad, Marke noch nier gehoert, sieht aber mit der blauen Gabel cool aus!
Bevorzugst Du diese Pedale, gegenueber clipless?
Bin momentan auch noch auf solchen Unterwegs.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (6. Juni 2006)

das ist doch ne skareb und die die pedalen sind clipless, oder?

bzw. bedeutet clipless ohne click oder mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri5 (6. Juni 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> das ist doch ne skareb und die die pedalen sind clipless, oder?
> 
> bzw. bedeutet clipless ohne click oder mit?



das ist ja das komische, clipless ist mit clips!   

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/index.php?category=115


----------



## Dr.Dos (6. Juni 2006)

chri5 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist ja das komische, clipless ist mit clips!
> 
> http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/index.php?category=115


"clip" ist der alte Pedalhaken -> clipless = Pedale ohne Haken

"clip" != "klick"


----------



## chri5 (6. Juni 2006)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> "clip" ist der alte Pedalhaken -> clipless = Pedale ohne Haken
> 
> "clip" != "klick"



Aaaaahhhh! Endlich mal einer, der das aufklaert, habe letztens noch mit nem Kollegen drueber gesprochen und der konnte sichs auch nicht erklaeren.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (6. Juni 2006)

genauso gings mir auch, hab mich nur nie getraut zu fragen


----------



## meikel4474 (6. Juni 2006)

Hier die Daten für die Pedale:

Pedal PD-M545 Clip-In

Off-Road Sportpedal für SPD-System. Doppelseitige SPD-Schwankbindung, auswechselbarer Aluminium-Käfig auch für normale Schuhe geeignet, einstellbare Auslösehärte, Kompaktlager-Achseinheit.

Die sind leider ein bißchen zu schwer, werd mir in den nächsten tagen andere suchen. Propblem ist immer das Pedal auch mit normalen Schuhen fahren zu können.

Lenker wird auch noch in Flat Bar umgetauscht und längere Sattelstütze.


----------



## meikel4474 (6. Juni 2006)

Ist komplett aus Einzelteilen zusammengestellt. Der Rahmen ist ein Curtis, die werden im gleichen Werk wie Cube gefertigt, gibt es auf multicycle.de


----------



## 007ike (6. Juni 2006)

Nur wie hast du denn das hintere Bremskabel verlegt? Täuscht das oder hast du da gezaubert??? ;-)


----------



## meikel4474 (6. Juni 2006)

Der hintere Schaltzug, wird noch ca. 2 cm gekürzt. Ich hab das Problem, wenn ich das letzte Stück zu sehr kürze, dann entsteht der Effekt, das durch den Druck die Bremsen zusammen gezogen werden, läßt sich blöd erklären, aber so ist die beste Alternative, damit man die Bremse ordentlich einstellen kann...

Mein Fahrrad habe ich erst gestern fertig gestellt. Heute waren die Ersten kleinen Probetouren, Strasse und Wald. Läuft gut.


----------



## Gorth (6. Juni 2006)

Kann es sein dass du den Bremszug hättest links ums Sitzrohr herumführen müssen? Ich glaub die Hülle vom Umwerfer-Schaltzug sollte dann rechts am Sitzrohr vorbeilaufen.


----------



## Pato (6. Juni 2006)

@ meikel4474 : 

Sehr schönes Bike, gefällt mir sehr gut - sieht nach Spass aus! 
Was sind das für Felgen, die du da hast ? Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darth_luke (6. Juni 2006)

meikel4474 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier die Daten für die Pedale:
> 
> Pedal PD-M545 Clip-In
> 
> ...




tach,

ich habe hier noch einen satz shimano clicky`s (modell PD- M 959) 

die pedale wurden mir anfang des jahres geschenkt.
habe mir aber jetzt in willingen die neuen ritchey v4 gekauft.
die pedale befinden sich in einem guten zustand mit nur sehr wenigen kratzern oder schrammen.
die laufleistung beträgt vielleicht 150 km.
natürlich laufen die lager butterweich und haben keinerlei spiel, sind ja auch noch fast neu! 
ich habe auch die passenden shimano adapter für normale schuhe.

würde alles für 55 euro verkaufen.

bei interesse bitte melden. 
gruß der luke

p.s. bilder kommen noch!


----------



## The Bug (7. Juni 2006)

Das ist meins. Ich weiß zwar nicht ob das als CC Kunstwerk durchgeht ich fahre ja auch mehr Marathon damit...


----------



## meikel4474 (7. Juni 2006)

Pato schrieb:
			
		

> @ meikel4474 :
> 
> Sehr schönes Bike, gefällt mir sehr gut - sieht nach Spass aus!
> Was sind das für Felgen, die du da hast ? Grüße



DT Swiss XR4.1d, leider noch mit sch... Naben (Deore), wird aber mit dem nächsten Geldbeutel geändert.


----------



## The Bug (7. Juni 2006)

Ich habe mal eine ganze halbe Stunde damit verbracht die Fotos dahin zu bekommen.Das war nicht so einfach.Aber geschaft.
Das geht jetzt auch in groß:1



2



Und Noch mal 3


----------



## Hardraider (7. Juni 2006)

Zum verlieben


----------



## munchin Monster (7. Juni 2006)

Cannondale fand ich schon immer hässlich. Weiß nicht warum


----------



## chri5 (7. Juni 2006)

munchin Monster schrieb:
			
		

> Cannondale fand ich schon immer hässlich. Weiß nicht warum



Habe mich mittlerweile dran gewoehnt, die sehen halt irgendwie so ueberkonstruiert aus mit der lefty und allem, etwas unaufgeraeumt, unharmonisch, trotzdem finde ich das Jekyll cool, bin halt auch ein Fan von Gelb.


----------



## GlanDas (7. Juni 2006)

Geiles Jekyll,
woher haste die Cannondale Barend? haste keine Aheadkappe?

Morgen kommt meinen neu aufgerüstetes Coladose rein


----------



## KaschmirKönig (7. Juni 2006)

das wundert mich sowieso das hier soviel bikes ohne aheadkappe oder mit durchgehendem gabelschaft gezeigt werden. das geht zwar auch so aber der sinn der kappe ist doch eigentlich das lagerspiel einzustellen oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XtCRacer (7. Juni 2006)

Cannondale naja ich weis auch nicht so recht. Es gibt schönere Bikes. 
Aber schöne Blumen hab ihr auf dem Balkon.


----------



## The Bug (7. Juni 2006)

@ XtCRacer: Danke für die Blumen.Der Balkon könnte mal gestriechen werden...
@ KingFly :Ich habe die Cannondale Barends von CycleWerx in Köln
Bei der Lefty berauche ich diese Kappe nicht das ist eine Plastik Abdeckung die keine Funktion hat außer Optik und das ist Geschmacksache. So bekomme ich das Teil auch schneller sauber.
Warm Cola Dose Du hast doch ein schönes Schaltwerk?Dein Cannondale siehtauch super aus.OK das Bier im hiontergrund....


----------



## GlanDas (7. Juni 2006)

Na dann will ich meine Coladose auch mal in der Luft zerreißen lassen.






Sattelstütze wird bei nächster Gelegenheit getauscht da die C'dale nicht lang genug ist :S

Gruß Fly

PS: Gewicht liegts bei 11kg und sobald die neuen Pedalen da sind sogar drunter


----------



## chri5 (7. Juni 2006)

Nix wird zerissen! ^ Sehr schoen in silber und mit der Ultra!


----------



## chri5 (7. Juni 2006)

Mach doch noch nen schoenen Vorbau in schwarz drauf, die haben sogar Cannondale Vorbauten aus Carbon:
http://carbon-customs.de/


----------



## GlanDas (7. Juni 2006)

chri5 schrieb:
			
		

> Mach doch noch nen schoenen Vorbau in schwarz drauf, die haben sogar Cannondale Vorbauten aus Carbon:
> http://carbon-customs.de/



Schwarz ist langweilig  
außerdem ist poliert viel praktischer, kann so immer sehen ob meine Frisur sitzt wenn ich vor der Eisdiele meinen Spielgel vergessen habe  

achja...Carbon Customs müssen irre lange wartezeiten habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rkersten (8. Juni 2006)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Schwarz ist langweilig


 ganz deiner Meinung! auch an meinem Quantec wurden schon silberne Parts kritisiert  ... ich find man muss auch etwas Kontrast ins Bike bringen.

Und für all die die schwarz so mögen ... hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf mein FRM was jetzt hoffentlich bald fertig wird.








wie es ausgestattet wird könnt ihr hier nachlesen


----------



## THCCryjack (8. Juni 2006)

Mein terrago Eigenbau... hat jemands noch ne VR Brake für mich?   160mm max bitte.


----------



## FeierFox (8. Juni 2006)

Stichwort Sattelüberhöhung. Daran solltest du noch arbeiten.


----------



## bikehumanumest (8. Juni 2006)

THCCryjack schrieb:
			
		

> Mein terrago Eigenbau... hat jemands noch ne VR Brake für mich?   160mm max bitte.



fährt man so nicht ständig bergauf ? 
ich mags lieber andersrum



joe


----------



## GlanDas (8. Juni 2006)

Da hat sich wer mühe gegeben mit der Waagrechten Kurbelstellung und den gleich ausgerichteten Reifenaufdrucken 

Hast da ne geile Grundlage an der du noch was rausholen kannst,
z.B. beim Sattel  (SLR XP)


----------



## meikel4474 (8. Juni 2006)

Meins nochmal, jetzt mit Flatbar Lenker und Hörnchen und neuer Sattelstütze. Pedalen werden noch geändert, dann werde ich bei ca. 10,5 kg liegen.


----------



## TonyMontana (8. Juni 2006)

Kleines Update bei mir!

-neue Reifen(Maxxis Maxxlite inkl. Conti Latex Schläuchen)
-neue Sattelklemme(Extralite UltraClamp)
-neue BarEnds(Extralite UltraEnds)
-neue Bremsscheiben(Hope Floating Disc 160mm)
-neuer Sattel(Tune Speedneedle Alcantara)

So jetzt 10,48kg!


----------



## Deleted61137 (8. Juni 2006)

> Da hat sich wer mühe gegeben mit der Waagrechten Kurbelstellung und den gleich ausgerichteten Reifenaufdrucken



...und dabei die kettenlinie total vergessen(?)...


----------



## chri5 (9. Juni 2006)

TonyMontana schrieb:
			
		

> Kleines Update bei mir!
> 
> -neue Reifen(Maxxis Maxxlite inkl. Conti Latex Schläuchen)
> -neue Sattelklemme(Extralite UltraClamp)
> ...



Sehr geil, die Crossmax SL passen sehr gut dazu! Hut ab!


----------



## The Bug (9. Juni 2006)

Geiles Bike! Und das Gewicht.... Cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeierFox (9. Juni 2006)

meikel4474 schrieb:
			
		

> Meins nochmal, jetzt mit Flatbar Lenker und Hörnchen und neuer Sattelstütze. Pedalen werden noch geändert, dann werde ich bei ca. 10,5 kg liegen.


Schieb mal die DC Einheiten weiter nach innen. So kann man doch gar nicht mit dem Zeige- (und ggf Ring-) finger bremsen.


----------



## Pace39 (10. Juni 2006)

Für mich ist es kein Kunstwerk, sondern Sportgerät, aber bei weiß und schwarz passt es leider auch nicht rein .   Germans-Cycles Columbus Altec II Rahmen + Pace RC39 mit XT / XTR Mix.


----------



## The Bug (10. Juni 2006)

Gelb ist schön.....
Da scheint die Sonne immer...


----------



## Hupert (10. Juni 2006)

Pace39 schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ist es kein Kunstwerk, sondern Sportgerät, aber bei weiß und schwarz passt es leider auch nicht rein .   Germans-Cycles Columbus Altec II Rahmen + Pace RC39 mit XT / XTR Mix.




Wirklich richtig schick!!!! Farbe ist bescheiden doch schlicht und ergreifend Geschmackssache... (außer der 39, da gehört doch ne 31 rein ) und obendrein äußerst zweckmäßig aufgebaut... individuell, lecker und mit Sicherheit nen richtiges Geschoss...


----------



## Wald-Schrat (10. Juni 2006)

Die Gabel ist ne Bombe!!  

Die silbernen Parts passen eigentlich auch ganz gut zum Rahmen, aber angesichts der schwarzen Pace würd ich die doch lieber in schwarz nehmen.


----------



## Hupert (10. Juni 2006)

@Pace39

Täusch ich mich, oder sieht der Lenkwinkel ein wenig steil aus???

Je länger ich mir den Hobel im Übrigen anschau desto besser gefällt er mir!!!

PS: Werf mal nen Pic von der Antriebsseite ins Rennen


----------



## Hupert (10. Juni 2006)

Wald-Schrat schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gabel ist ne Bombe!!
> 
> Die silbernen Parts passen eigentlich auch ganz gut zum Rahmen, aber angesichts der schwarzen Pace würd ich die doch lieber in schwarz nehmen.



Würde sicher RICHTIG krass aussehen... so zweifarbig


----------



## Pace39 (10. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ja, die RC39 schreit eigentlich nach schwarzen Anbauteilen, sehe ich genauso. Vorher war eine SID verbaut, da passte die Farbe der Tauchrohre besser, vielleicht lasse ich die Teile im Winter schwarz eloxieren. Die Rahmenfarbe würde ich im Moment auch anders wählen, weiß finde ich zur Zeit recht schick, aber das ändert sich auch alle Jahre, wenn man sich satt gesehen hat.


----------



## Wave (10. Juni 2006)

TonyMontana schrieb:
			
		

> Kleines Update bei mir!
> 
> -neue Reifen(Maxxis Maxxlite inkl. Conti Latex Schläuchen)
> -neue Sattelklemme(Extralite UltraClamp)
> ...



auch wenn ich die Reifen für absolut grenzwertig halte, muss ich sagen, dass das rad doch total geil ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pace39 (10. Juni 2006)

Hier von der Antriebsseite, Kurbel ist eine 1999 oder 2000 XTR mit TA Adapter + Blätter. Nach diversen negativen Experimenten mit Syncros und Cooks seit Jahren die rundum sorglos Lösung. 
Steuerrohrwinkel der Kiste ist 71 Grad, allerdings ist der Rahmen für 80mm Gabeln ausgelegt und verträgt eine Einbauhöhe von max.  450-460 mm. mit meinem Setup ist es nicht unbedingt die super wendige Singletrailrakete, fährt sich aber super neutral und fehlerverzeihend.
Bevor wieder das Thema Sattelüberhöhung auftaucht, sind 14cm und für meine Körpermasse relaxt zu fahren.


----------



## TonyMontana (10. Juni 2006)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> auch wenn ich die Reifen für absolut grenzwertig halte, muss ich sagen, dass das rad doch total geil ist



Logisch das solche Reifen nicht in jedem Gelände funktionieren aber auf Waldautobahnen hat er absolut eine darseins Berechtigung und hat mich absolut positiv überrascht! Für das wahre MTB-Gelände hab ich ja noch die Michelin-Kombi!


----------



## SushYm4n (10. Juni 2006)

meins!


----------



## FeierFox (10. Juni 2006)

Na so ganz "CC" ist das aber nicht du ....


----------



## jtb (10. Juni 2006)

Hier mein KTM crossrad





[/url][/IMG]
Greetz

JTB


----------



## trailblaster (10. Juni 2006)

na das passt hier aber auch net so!
das germans gefaellt mir sehr gut!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jtb (10. Juni 2006)

Warum nicht?
Greetz

JTb


----------



## Exekuhtot (10. Juni 2006)

Hier werden in der Regel, wie es die Überschrift vermuten lässt CC Kunstwerke gepostet, was eine gewisse Individualität voraussetzt, welche deinem Bike gänzlich fehlt. Sorry, aber so ist es leider. Oder liege ich da falsch?

Philipp


----------



## jtb (10. Juni 2006)

Jo alles klar, hab schon verstanden. An dem Rad ist aber auch nicht mehr viel Orginal! Aber ich denke auch, das es vielleicht die falsche Marke zum hierposten ist    , könnte ich mit der Aussage recht haben?
Greetz

JTB


----------



## FeierFox (10. Juni 2006)

Das hat mit der Marke nix zu tun. Gegenfrage: fährst du damit CrossCountry ?


----------



## jtb (10. Juni 2006)

Die Definition von CC bei Wiki

Cross-Country, Race, Marathon
Das Cross-Country-Mountainbike ist für den (Renn-)Einsatz auf unbefestigten Wegen und Strassen ausgelegt, weniger für den Einsatz in schwerem Gelände.

Das kann ich ohne Probleme mit ja beantworten.
Greetz

JTB


----------



## Wave (10. Juni 2006)

na wenn wikipedia das sagt muss es natürlich stimmen


----------



## jtb (10. Juni 2006)

Na ja hab ichgrad erst eingetragen 
Nein mal im Ernst, würdet ihr das anders definieren?
Greetz

JTb


----------



## FeierFox (10. Juni 2006)

Versuch doch mal damit bei einem Rennen anzutreten 



			
				jtb schrieb:
			
		

> Das Cross-Country-Mountainbike ....


Du hast ein CrossRad und kein MTB


----------



## jtb (10. Juni 2006)

Das wird wohl schlecht gehen, mit den dünnen Reifchen.  
Könnte die bezeichnung Fitness Bike zutreffend sein?
Jetzt wo Du es sagt, fällt es mir wie Schuppen von den Augen. 
Warum müssen die Bezeichnugen aber auch so ähnlich sein. Da komm ich ganz schön durcheinander.
Greetz

JTB

PS: fällt Dir an unserem Avatar etwas auf?


----------



## Deleted61137 (10. Juni 2006)

> Hier mein KTM crossrad





> Du hast ein CrossRad und kein MTB





> Jetzt wo Du es sagt, fällt es mir wie Schuppen von den Augen







> Jedem Tierchen sein Bierchen!


....waren wohl ein paar zuviel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixthewolf (10. Juni 2006)

das wars schon?  






is grad fertig...

... noch jemand?


----------



## 4l3x (10. Juni 2006)

waurm nich?  

zu dem KTM Bike; ein 'normales' CC - Bike / Kunstwerk hat nicht/kein(e)...

- so 'schwule' Reflektoren.
- so komische Bar Ends
- Hinterbremse auf Links
- Kettenschutz.
- Halterungen für Schutzbelche.

Wer fährt schon mit ner Cola-Pulle, die man erst aufdrehn muss...


----------



## munchin Monster (10. Juni 2006)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> na wenn wikipedia das sagt muss es natürlich stimmen



"Wikipedia" sagt das  - sowieso


----------



## HILLKILLER (10. Juni 2006)

Ja der Cola pullenhalter is das Beste *gg*
Aber def. nich wirklich CC  
Okay, bald sieht man dann im Rennzirkus welche mit Bierfässern im halter *gg*

BTW:
Mein neuer alter Rahmen, gab wegen Rahmenbruch nen neuen...
Geändert: Vorbau umgedreht, "Sommerreifen" drauf *g*

Besseres Foto kommt noch, aber die Unordnung gehört zum Kunstwerk dazu *gg*

HK


----------



## Meridateufel (10. Juni 2006)

und auch nicht so'nen schwulen Flaschenhalter, dann doch lieber zwei mit kleineren Flaschen drinne


----------



## felixthewolf (11. Juni 2006)

@hillkiller

wirkt farbilich sehr harmonisch, schwarz als basis und dann grau-metallic und rot.
der klassiker aber immer wieder balsam für die augen.
meine güte musst du ein riese sein!  

und räum dein zimmer auf!


----------



## HILLKILLER (11. Juni 2006)

@ felixthewolf 

danke *g*
bin doch "nur" 195 

klar...wie immer, wenn man am Bike bastelt, dann siehts halt ma so aus *g*


----------



## Cubeteam (11. Juni 2006)

Ich weiß, war grade erst, aber hier nochmal nen schöneres Bild


----------



## 4l3x (11. Juni 2006)

Der goldene Vorbau, die Sattelstütze und die Schnellspanner sehen recht gut aus!!
Könnt noch mehr Gold dran sein 
Lass dir doch die Gabel Gold Eloxieren oder pulverbeschichten, sieht bestimmt gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eHugo (11. Juni 2006)

wurde die blauen gegen goldene Kettenblattschrauben tauschen

aber sonst top bike


----------



## Deleted28419 (11. Juni 2006)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> @hillkiller
> meine güte musst du ein riese sein!



So sahen meine 26" Räder auch immer aus.   
Schon mal an ein 29er gedacht?  
Würde harmonischer wirken.


----------



## Lennart (11. Juni 2006)

Auf dringende Empfehlung von Felix poste ich´s hier nun auch noch :





MfG Lennart


----------



## FeierFox (11. Juni 2006)

jtb schrieb:
			
		

> PS: fällt Dir an unserem Avatar etwas auf?


Stimmt  
Mit der kleinen Einschränkung das ich das nicht bin auf dem Bild

FittnessBike ist übrigens absolut treffend


----------



## Wave (11. Juni 2006)

munchin Monster schrieb:
			
		

> "Wikipedia" sagt das  - sowieso



was? meinetwegen auch "schreibt das"


----------



## Cubeteam (11. Juni 2006)

eHugo schrieb:
			
		

> wurde die blauen gegen goldene Kettenblattschrauben tauschen
> 
> aber sonst top bike


Hm.. hab sogar noch goldene Schrauben hier liegen...
Jetzt, wo du es sagst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Dos (11. Juni 2006)

Der bling-bling sieht viel besser aus als am Renner.

greets
Fluxi


----------



## Quantic (12. Juni 2006)

saskathex schrieb:
			
		

> So sahen meine 26" Räder auch immer aus.
> Schon mal an ein 29er gedacht?
> Würde harmonischer wirken.


dann musst du ihn aber noch etwas weiter bekehren, oder hast du schonmal ein 29" Fully gesehen?


----------



## HILLKILLER (12. Juni 2006)

saskathex schrieb:
			
		

> So sahen meine 26" Räder auch immer aus.
> Schon mal an ein 29er gedacht?
> Würde harmonischer wirken.



Na ja, sicherlich schonmal dran gedacht...doch weiß nich, find 26" weitaus besser...da 29" doch von der auswahl etc einengt.
außerdem ist mir das dann zu fitnessradlastig...das is auch nich so der hit...
 

HK


----------



## kimpel (12. Juni 2006)

at cubeteam: du warst nicht zufällig das letzte we in balduinenstein? weil ich meine dort ein rad gesehen zu haben was deinem 1:1 ähnlich sieht.


----------



## Radax (12. Juni 2006)

Meins


----------



## Nose (12. Juni 2006)

ich seh fast nix bei Meins


----------



## lelebebbel (12. Juni 2006)

Quantic schrieb:
			
		

> dann musst du ihn aber noch etwas weiter bekehren, oder hast du schonmal ein 29" Fully gesehen?








jetzt hat er (auch wenn das eine für ein 29er sehr niedrige Rahmengröße ist...).
Warum sollte es das auch nicht geben?

Gary Fisher Sugar 292, GF Supercaliber 29, Ninerbikes rip9, Salsa (Softtail), Lenz Leviathan XC...


----------



## munchin Monster (12. Juni 2006)

extrem beschissenes Bild! Viel zu Dunkel! @LOcke-2


----------



## Radax (12. Juni 2006)

Na gut. Ich geb zu die Idee das Bild dunkler zu machen damit das weiß besser zur geltung kommt war bescheiden 
Hier mal in heller.


----------



## Meridateufel (12. Juni 2006)

Nice, sehr schönes Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubeteam (12. Juni 2006)

das zeppo_ schrieb:
			
		

> at cubeteam: du warst nicht zufällig das letzte we in balduinenstein? weil ich meine dort ein rad gesehen zu haben was deinem 1:1 ähnlich sieht.


Ne, kann auf keinen Fall sein, war dieses Jahr noch auf keinem MTB Event, Bin ja eigentlich Roadracer


----------



## kimpel (12. Juni 2006)

dann is dein rad bzw. "style" aber nicht einzigrtig  denn das rad das ich da gesehen hab war 100% blau mit goldenem vorbau und goldener sattelstütze und sram x9sl schaltwerk (is doch eins bei dir oder?)


----------



## Markus Schlapp (13. Juni 2006)

Servus @all,
nach diversen Umbauten wüsste ich gerne wie es euch gefällt...




Demnächst sind noch leichtere Laufräder und Scheibenbremsen geplant...
Gruss
headeater


----------



## Baxx (13. Juni 2006)

headeater schrieb:
			
		

> Servus @all,
> nach diversen Umbauten wüsste ich gerne wie es euch gefällt...



Sicher nicht das leichteste, aber funktionell aufgebaut. Gefällt mir. Der Rahmen ist dir aber zu klein, oder hast du die Stütze für's Foto rausgezogen?


----------



## daddy yo yo (13. Juni 2006)

Locke-2 schrieb:
			
		

> Na gut. Ich geb zu die Idee das Bild dunkler zu machen damit das weiß besser zur geltung kommt war bescheiden
> Hier mal in heller.


sehr schön!  schwarz/weiss-kombinationen find ich ohnehin saugeil. gibt imho nur 1 verbesserung: gabel gegen eine marzocchi marathon race in weiss mit schwarzen standrohren tauschen.


----------



## AngryApe (13. Juni 2006)

headeater schrieb:
			
		

> Servus @all,
> nach diversen Umbauten wüsste ich gerne wie es euch gefällt...
> 
> 
> ...



die decals der zocchi passen sehr gut zu dem camouflageartigen grau auf den rahmen...NICE!

das specialized ist sowieso geil


----------



## Deleted61137 (13. Juni 2006)

> Servus @all,
> nach diversen Umbauten wüsste ich gerne wie es euch gefällt...
> 
> Demnächst sind noch leichtere Laufräder und Scheibenbremsen geplant...
> Gruss




rahmen zu klein? oder fahrer zu groß ?


----------



## GlanDas (13. Juni 2006)

ahja, weis einer wo man die BOMBER aufkleber her bekommt?
die lösen sich und zerflättern irre schnell


----------



## Hupert (13. Juni 2006)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> ahja, weis einer wo man die BOMBER aufkleber her bekommt?
> die lösen sich und zerflättern irre schnell



ich frag mich immernoch wie ich die an der MX-Comp 04 von meiner Freundin abbekomme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaschmirKönig (13. Juni 2006)

lass sie doch mal dran blasen, vielleicht fallen die dann ab


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. Juni 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> rahmen zu klein? oder fahrer zu groß ?



Ihr könntet glatt tauschen...  

Ernsthaft: Das Giant gefällt mir sehr gut.

Das schönste Rad auf den letzten Seiten war jedoch aus meiner Sicht das Germans. Einzig mit einem Foco Rahmen gefiele es mir noch besser als in Aluminium. Aber auch so ist es wirklich toll.

Gruß,     Geisterfahrer


----------



## Baxx (13. Juni 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> ich frag mich immernoch wie ich die an der MX-Comp 04 von meiner Freundin abbekomme...



Einfach abziehen, hatte bei mir jedenfalls geklappt. Klebereste mit einem schwachen Lösungsmittel entfernen.


----------



## AngryApe (13. Juni 2006)

neue bekommen:
mal bei http://www.cosmicsports.de/ nachfragen, ist der generalimporteur für marzocchi in DT

alte abmachen: mit nem fön erhitzen und dann abziehen


----------



## derMichi (13. Juni 2006)

@headeater: Ist der sehr geil gelungen das Giant!


----------



## Markus Schlapp (13. Juni 2006)

Oh, vielen Dank... ;-)
Decals für die Zocchi gibts bei Cosmic Sports in Nürnberg...
Von der Funktion passt sie übrigens auch genial zum Bike (auf 85mm runtergetravelt, progressiver durch mehr Öl).
Die Sattelstütze ist fürs Foto nicht verstellt. Schaut auf dem Bild wilder aus, als es ist, ;-)
LG
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeierFox (13. Juni 2006)

headeater schrieb:
			
		

> progressiver durch mehr Öl).


Bei meinen Marzocchis sinkt der Federweg mit jedem Millilieter mehr Öl. Progressiver ja, aber auf Kosten wertvoller Millimeter ? Ist das bei deiner nicht so ?


----------



## Markus Schlapp (13. Juni 2006)

*g Doch, bei meiner hab ich auch erst etwas tüfteln müssen. Wichtig ist, glaube ich, in wirklich kleinen Schritten zu verändern. Mit 2,5 ml mehr habe ich das optimale Setup OHNE Einbusen beim Federweg... (142,5ml r+l bei 85Kg/85mm).
Dauert vielleicht etwas, aber das wird schon...;-)


----------



## Cubeteam (13. Juni 2006)

das zeppo_ schrieb:
			
		

> dann is dein rad bzw. "style" aber nicht einzigrtig  denn das rad das ich da gesehen hab war 100% blau mit goldenem vorbau und goldener sattelstütze und sram x9sl schaltwerk (is doch eins bei dir oder?)


Ein 9.0 SL von 98...
Aber seins ist bestimmt nicht so leicht, wie meins


----------



## Hardraider (13. Juni 2006)

hey, ich hab mir mal wieder nen bisschen was gegönnt 

Neu sind:

Kurbel
Reifen
Griffe
Kette *g*






Langsam gehen mir aber die Ideen aus, was ich noch verändern kann   

Grüße


----------



## XtCRacer (13. Juni 2006)

@ Cube Team 
kannst du mal posten was deine Afterburner Kurbeln wiegen. Ich suche im moment neue.

Danke und MfG


----------



## GlanDas (13. Juni 2006)

@Hardraider

ich hab so das Gefühl das Rad kann reden...es würde in etwa sowas schreien:
"Komm schon du scheiß Humanoid du, zieh mich durch diesen verdammten dreck, mach mich dreggisch"   

Veränder? da gibts viel!
Sattel, Satteltütze,schutzgummi der Gabel,Flaschenhalter,Sattelklemme,Kabelbinder,...  

Was sind das für reifen?


----------



## Seifert692 (13. Juni 2006)

Langsam gehen mir aber die Ideen aus, was ich noch verändern kann   

Grüße[/QUOTE]



Vielleicht mal ein paar Bilder mehr in deiner Galarie ausstellen. 

Grüße


----------



## Hardraider (13. Juni 2006)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> @Hardraider
> 
> ich hab so das Gefühl das Rad kann reden...es würde in etwa sowas schreien:
> "Komm schon du scheiß Humanoid du, zieh mich durch diesen verdammten dreck, mach mich dreggisch"
> ...



hey,

Was kann man den am Schutzgummie der gabel verändern bzw was soll man da "verbessern" ? 

Was hast du gegen den Sattel? Sau bequem der fizik nisene!

Sattelstütze wollt ich mir die Thomson bestellen....

Kabelbinder - hmm problem ist, das in den Schellen am Rahmen für die Leitung keine Löcher sind, um die Leitung festzumachen. Sowas ist mir aber auch relativ egal, solang die Leitung sitzt wo sie sitzen soll  
Das Rad muss funktionieren, ob da jetzt ne 20g oder ne 50g Sattelklemme die Sattelstütze haelt ist mir egal 

greetz


----------



## Hardraider (13. Juni 2006)

edit


----------



## Seifert692 (13. Juni 2006)

Hardraider schrieb:
			
		

> weiß irgendwie nich wo dein problem ist, aber gut.
> 
> Edit: Man sollte nich mit Steinen werfen wenn man im Glashaus sitzt. Take a look in your Galerie




Hab´s nicht gleich gefunden. Immer locker bleiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardraider (13. Juni 2006)

Seifert692 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab´s nicht gleich gefunden. Immer locker bleiben!



Ich blödmann, hab mich etwas verlesen, Sorry..


----------



## Seifert692 (13. Juni 2006)

Hardraider schrieb:
			
		

> Sry ich hab dich falsch verstanden...




Kein Problem!  Habe erst deine Galerie geöffnet und nichts gefunden.  Darauf mein Verbesserungsvorschlag. Jetzt habe ich es aber gefunden.

Gruß


----------



## Wald-Schrat (14. Juni 2006)

Was man an dem Schutzgummi ändern soll, ist mir auch irgendwie schleierhaft  
Etwas komisch sieht es aber schon aus. Nicht direkt wegen dem Gummi, sondern weil es so scheint, als ob die Gabel etwas versetzt wär bzw. nach hinten gebogen. 
Vielleicht deswegen die Idee wegen dem Gummi.

Was den Sattel angeht: da zählt Bequemlichkeit vor Schönheit! 
Wobei man allerdings erwähnen sollte, dass es durchaus viele Leute gibt, denen auch die Leichtbausättel gut passen  Einfach mal (über mehrere Fahrten) ausprobieren.


----------



## GlanDas (14. Juni 2006)

Mit den Gummis meinte ich das man die mal austauschen könnte wenn's Geld aus den taschen platzt und man sonst nichts zu tun hat.
Sattel...SLR XP sher zufrieden mit dem Teil !!!
hast du keine solche Löcher für die Züge? Oder fallen da die Züge imm durch?
Wenn ja gibts da solche Clips die die Züge da drinnen halten


----------



## SushYm4n (15. Juni 2006)

*neues Thema anfang*
ich hatte mal ein fully, was mich neu 550 euro gekostet hat. nach einiger zeit gingen mir immer mehr teile kaputt(ebenso der rahmen, hab aber einen neuen bekomen) und denn hab ich mir überlegt ein wenig aufzurüsten, hinterher war nurnoch der lenkervorbau, der lenker und der rahmen original. scheibenbremsen, psylo gabel und sid dämpfer, bis hin zu lx gruppe. nicht gerade aufregend aber immerhin. das ganze hat mich 900 euro gekostet, als ich denn ein focus sah, was einen neuwert von 3200 euro hat. ich habs für 2000 bekommen weils des vorjahresmodell war(2005er modell, habs ende 2005 gekauft) altes in zahlulng gegeben und des neue gerät gehabt. des is übrigens des weiße auf seite 380^^


----------



## SushYm4n (15. Juni 2006)

*edit*
sorry leute, mein pc hat gespackt und ich hab gedacht er hätte es noch nicht eingetragen


----------



## SushYm4n (15. Juni 2006)

*edit*
sorry leute, mein pc hat gespackt und ich hab gedacht er hätte es noch nicht eingetragen


----------



## fatboy (15. Juni 2006)

SushYm4n schrieb:
			
		

> *neues Thema anfang*




Nix neues Thema! Fotos posten!


----------



## Deleted61137 (15. Juni 2006)

> Nix neues Thema! Fotos posten!




...aber ehrlich !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kdanny1 (16. Juni 2006)

da wird jetz nix mehr geändert drann 
modell: scott racing-Gewicht 6960 gramm


----------



## wrlcrew (16. Juni 2006)

Nettes Gewicht!! Ich finde aber dass die Farben(Ritzel,Kette,Aufkleber), sich zu sehr beißen, macht die Optik sehr unruhig. Aber das ist ja zum Glück Geschmacksache.

GRUß


----------



## XtCRacer (16. Juni 2006)

nicht schlecht Herr Specht und das trotz des Schweren Rhamens


----------



## Wave (16. Juni 2006)

und vor allem auch noch fahrbar!


----------



## eHugo (16. Juni 2006)

sehr schönes Gerät und erst dat gewicht... very nice


----------



## kdanny1 (16. Juni 2006)

danke jungs  und fahrbar ist das teil wirklich  (einzig die alukassette ist ein müll, die wird aber noch gegen einen dura ace getauscht!)Zum fahren ists einfach nur ein Gigantisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (16. Juni 2006)

Hier mal meine Rennsemmel - konstruktive Kritik erwünscht


----------



## kantiran (16. Juni 2006)

nettes bike nur was mir auffällt ist das du ein attention auf niveau eines sl hast. du hast ja praktisch alle originalteile (bis auf den rahmen) ersetzt.
absicht?


----------



## munchin Monster (16. Juni 2006)

kantiran schrieb:
			
		

> nettes bike nur was mir auffällt ist das du ein attention auf niveau eines sl hast. du hast ja praktisch alle originalteile (bis auf den rahmen) ersetzt.
> absicht?



Hey du,

ursprünglich war's mal ein ACID, der Attention Rahmen ist nigelnagelneu, das Acid war in 22" - also 3 Jahre lang einen viel zu großen Rahmen gefahren  
Der Attention ist jetzt in 20" und ich bin super agil auf Trails etc.

Und du hast völlig recht, hab so nach und nach getunt... irgendwann kommt auch mal ein Rahmen der den Parts würdig ist.

Ich nehme aber Abstand von jeglichem Serienproduzierten Geraffel  
Individuell aufgebaut find ich besser.
Farbakzente setzen macht Spaß  

Schön, dass du's nicht grottenhässlich findest  

cya!

P.S.: Attention und Acidrahmen sind von der Geometrie her gleich und fast identisch von der Fertigung her.
Hätte auch irgendeinen Noname Rahmen nehmen können oder die Decals abmachen.


----------



## Exekuhtot (16. Juni 2006)

Mir persönlich gefällt silber nicht.
Davon abgesehen finde ich es sehr stimmig und durch und durch gelungen.
Farbakzente sind so oder so immer erwünscht
Sehr hübsch.


Philipp


----------



## munchin Monster (16. Juni 2006)

Dankesehr!


----------



## GlanDas (16. Juni 2006)

Jo, gelungenes Bike.
Aber was man noch verändern könnte wäre einen KNCN(?) Sattelstütze mit nem SLR XP 
(dazu noch den Vorbau umdrehen und Feddisch)


----------



## murd0c (16. Juni 2006)

Zwar schonmal drin gewesen
und auch gar nix erneuert (außer vielleicht sattel)
aber ich hab heute so ein gutes bild gemacht..das will ich euch nich vorenthalten

als nächstes möchte ich mir nen neuen LRS zulegen
jemand eine gute idee ?? (unter 300 öcken)


----------



## _stalker_ (17. Juni 2006)

lrs: ringle flea/sun ufo für 250 bei actionsports - 1390g 
hier klicken


----------



## Schafschützer (17. Juni 2006)

Eigentlich keine schlechte Idee. Wärend dem Sturz noch schnell ein Foto machen. Respekt!


@ Munich Monster

Mir würden die Schnellspanner in Nabenfarbe besser gefallen.


----------



## munchin Monster (17. Juni 2006)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, gelungenes Bike.
> Aber was man noch verändern könnte wäre einen KNCN(?) Sattelstütze mit nem SLR XP
> (dazu noch den Vorbau umdrehen und Feddisch)



Und was will ich dann mit dem slr xp? Drauf sitzen? Glaube nicht dass der vom Komfort an meinen jetzigen Sattel hinreichen kann - und die paar gramm sind mir egal.

Und wieso bitte Vorbau umdrehen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lennart (17. Juni 2006)

munchin Monster schrieb:
			
		

> konstruktive Kritik erwünscht


Ich würde eventuell die Neigung des Lenkers ma überdenken. Ist natürlich Geschmacksache aber die Einstellung wirkt in meinen Augen recht extrem. Vielleicht einfach ma bisschen ausprobieren.
Gruß Lennart


----------



## munchin Monster (17. Juni 2006)

Lennart schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde eventuell die Neigung des Lenkers ma überdenken. Ist natürlich Geschmacksache aber die Einstellung wirkt in meinen Augen recht extrem. Vielleicht einfach ma bisschen ausprobieren.
> Gruß Lennart



Was meinst du mit Neigung? Meinst du Vorbaulänge? Ansonsten könnte ich den Lenker noch etwas drehen (in der Vorbauklemmung) dann wär er mehr zu mir hingebogen von den ENDEN her.

Ich lass den erstmal so - wenn überhaupt dann nen kürzeren Vorbau
so 95 - 100mm

mfg benni


----------



## Sahnie (17. Juni 2006)

munchin Monster schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal meine Rennsemmel - konstruktive Kritik erwünscht



Das Thema hatten wir zwar schon öfter, aber auch hier gilt. Lieber eine ungekröpfte Stütze fahren bei der Satteleinstellung.


----------



## munchin Monster (17. Juni 2006)

Sahnie schrieb:
			
		

> Das Thema hatten wir zwar schon öfter, aber auch hier gilt. Lieber eine ungekröpfte Stütze fahren bei der Satteleinstellung.



Muss zu meiner Verteidigung erwähnen dass ich bis vor 2 Tagen einen 22" Rahmen gefahren bin (viel groß, deswegen der Wechsel) und ich deswegen nicht an die Sattelstütze gedacht hab.


----------



## Wald-Schrat (17. Juni 2006)

Ich glaube silber ist in Zukunft wieder mehr im Kommen.

Und das Cube gefällt mir auch ganz gut. Die Schnellspanner hätt ich allerdings in rot genommen. Zu viele Farben machen das Desingn zu unruhig find ich. 
Und Sattelstütze kann ja noch kommen...


----------



## munchin Monster (17. Juni 2006)

Wald-Schrat schrieb:
			
		

> Zu viele Farben machen das Desingn zu unruhig find ich.
> Und Sattelstütze kann ja noch kommen...



Klar, immer schön piano, hast Recht  
Ist ja noch kein meisterhaftes Bike vom Himmel gefallen  

Wieso fällt mir jetzt erst auf, dass es die Nokons auch in komplett Gold gibt?   Naja, egal. Nokon ist Nokon 

cya


----------



## -=riChi=- (18. Juni 2006)

hier mal meins....^^


----------



## Reispfanne (18. Juni 2006)

Ich bin ja noch recht neu und fahr bloß en Canyon, aber trotzdem:
Das is nich wirklich CC, und mit Barends an 'nem Riser...Ne, von Kunstwerk kann da keine Rede sein ^^ Daumen runter von der Style-Polizei ;-)


----------



## Ben1000 (18. Juni 2006)

Reispfanne schrieb:
			
		

> ^^ Daumen runter von der Style-Polizei ;-)



Da liest wohl jemand zu viel "Bike", oder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reispfanne (18. Juni 2006)

Ich lese keine Bike *Empörung*, für das Geld kauf ich mir lieber ein (un)anständiges Männermagazin ^^ Im Ernst, is das Wort von der BIKE gepachtet? Dann tut's mir leid. Nur speziell in diesem Thread ist die Konzentration an "Style-Polizei" doch sehr hoch, insofern dachte ich der Ausdruck wäre ganz angebracht


----------



## -=riChi=- (18. Juni 2006)

Reispfanne schrieb:
			
		

> und mit Barends an 'nem Riser...Ne



anscheinend hast du noch nicht das angenehme gefühl verspürt eine 150 km tour *mit* barends zu erleben... es geht beim bike nicht nur um optik sondern in erster linie um funktionalität.  

und geschmäcker sind ja zum glück verschieden...

dafür dass du "nur" nen canyon fährst, schauts aber recht gut aus....


----------



## Markus Schlapp (18. Juni 2006)

Ich find nen Riser und dann noch mit Hörnern an einem Tourer schon fragwürdig...  Aber an einem Cross - Country Kunstwerk gehört sowas irgendwie gar nicht hin...genauso wenig die Speichenschutzscheibe, Glocke und Reflektoren...aber egal, der Lenker ist eh schon höher als der Sattel... 
Nichts für ungut...
Happy Trails


----------



## -=riChi=- (18. Juni 2006)

headeater schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find nen Riser und dann noch mit Hörnern an einem Tourer schon fragwürdig...  Aber an einem Cross - Country Kunstwerk gehört sowas irgendwie gar nicht hin...genauso wenig die Speichenschutzscheibe, Glocke und Reflektoren...aber egal, der Lenker ist eh schon höher als der Sattel...
> Nichts für ungut...
> Happy Trails




wo bitte ist der lenker höher als der sattel???






mit brille wär das nicht passiert.....

schonmal was von verkehrssicherheit gehört??? gerüchten zufolge soll es sogar menschen geben die elektrisches licht am bike haben....


----------



## andithebrain (18. Juni 2006)

Hier mein Bock:
Mit 9,6kg nicht total leicht, aber ichwürde es als Crocodile Trophy tauglich bezeichnen!
Andi


----------



## Einheimischer (18. Juni 2006)

@-=riChi=-

Cool, mit der Klingel kannst du die Gegner wegklingeln beim Rennen (wo übrigens keine Autos fahren die die Reflektoren anstrahlen könnten)  Was transportierst du denn in der Tasche - 'ne Rettungsweste falls du mal mit einem Flugzeug über'm Meer abstürtzt? 

Grüße.

P.s. schicker Rahmen übrigens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus Schlapp (18. Juni 2006)

@-=riChi=-
Jaja, es gibt auch "Bikes" mit Zweibeinständer und so Zeugs....   
Aber du bist hier im Thread "Cross - Country Kunstwerke!" und die haben all den Firlefanz halt nicht....macht eh nur langsam


----------



## m.a.t. (18. Juni 2006)

-=riChi=- schrieb:
			
		

> verkehrssicherheit


== gute Bremsen. Haste ja.
Ansonsten finde ich, dass Speichenreflektoren und Speichenschutzscheibe nix an  dem schönen Rahmen verloren haben.
Mir kommts so vor, als wäre der Rahmen für dich etwas zu klein?

@andithebrain: Schnelles Rad, das macht doch einen schlanken Fuss.


----------



## murd0c (18. Juni 2006)

Gerüchten zufolge fahren Cross-Country-Racer mit ihren Kunstwerken ohne Licht und Klingel..


----------



## andithebrain (18. Juni 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:
			
		

> @andithebrain: Schnelles Rad, das macht doch einen schlanken Fuss.



Bitte erklären.Steh grad auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## -=riChi=- (18. Juni 2006)

nö.... rahmen ist genau meine grösse...

ich fahr mit dem bike nicht nur sonntags im wald..... und da ich soetwas wie ein magnet für ordnungshüter zu sein scheine und bereits mehrmels einige euros an bußgeldern lassen durfte, bin ich zu dem entschluß gekommen mir doch mal ne klingel und ein paar reflektoren zuzulegen..... 

ich hoffe ihr verzeiht mir dass ich diese dinge vor den schnappschüssen des bikes nicht entfernt habe.... den speichenschutz hat mir mein bikehändler meines vertrauens rangezaubert.....nur um mich zu ärgern. da ich aber kein werkzeug habe um die casette zu demontieren, bleibt das teil halt dran bis ich wieder mal zum bikehändler fahr.


@einheimischer..... in der tasche befindet sich ein zweimannzelt, eine faltgerage fürs bike und überlebensausrüstung für 2 wochen.... ab und an bleib ich halt mal länger von zuhause weg....  die wälder in berlins umland haben es halt in sich...


----------



## daniel77 (18. Juni 2006)

@-=riChi=-

...wenn dein Bikehändler Dir die Kurbel als XT verkauft hat dann hat er dich nicht nur geärgert sondern auch noch beschi**en....


@andithebrain
 sehr schön!


----------



## kantiran (18. Juni 2006)

hat daniel recht ist ne gute deore


----------



## -=riChi=- (18. Juni 2006)

daniel77 schrieb:
			
		

> @-=riChi=-
> 
> ...wenn dein Bikehändler Dir die Kurbel als XT verkauft hat dann hat er dich nicht nur geärgert sondern auch noch beschi**en....



das ist ne deore LX holowtech

die xt hab ich gerstern zerschossen.... hab beim pedalwechsel das gewinde überdreht.....


----------



## rkersten (18. Juni 2006)

-=riChi=- schrieb:
			
		

> hier mal meins....^^



Die anden haben schon irgendwie Recht Riser und Barends sehen schon lustig aus und ich persönlich find das epic mit einem Flat auch schöner, aber ich muss ja auch mit deinem Rad nicht rumfahren  wenn dir so gefällt dann ist doch alles ok.

Aber was ich ja mal schön finde ist, wo du das Bild gemacht hast ... wo genau war das? 



			
				-=riChi=- schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber kein werkzeug habe um die casette zu demontieren


 keine Ahnung von wo du genau aus Berlin kommst, sollte es bei mir in der Nähe sein komm vorbei und wir bauen den Krempel ab ... Riser gut und schön aber ein Speichenschutz an einem Epic ... was ist das für ein Händler? Kann der keine Schaltung ordentlich einstellen ... frag ihn mal wozu die zwei Schrauben am Schaltwerk und am Umwerfer gut sind  Eine ordentlich eingestellte Schaltung bedarf keinen Speichenschutz!


----------



## pefro (18. Juni 2006)

-=riChi=- schrieb:
			
		

> mit brille wär das nicht passiert.....



Jo - und es tut jetzt noch weh, das ich meine beim Seitenablick Deines Bikes auf hatte - beim ersten Bild war wenigstens noch der See schön...

Zum Touren, vielleicht bequem. Aber nicht CC und kein Kunstwerk.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HILLKILLER (19. Juni 2006)

Also irgendwie find ich, das der Aufbau, den schönen Rahmen echt verschandelt.
Da hätte man mehr draus machen können.
Frag mich echt, wie man das schön nennen kann!  
Bequemlichkeit hin und her, trotzdem schön isses nich, ein Kunswerk auchnich, allein schon die Farbgestaltung ist echt schecht gewählt.
Die Raceline passt an nen Retro-Bike oder ans Drittbike wo man ne billige Bremse brauch. Aber nicht ans Epic.

Aber Gott sei dank sind die Geschmäcker verschieden...nur ich wird dafür stimmen den armen Rahmen zu erlösen  

Und noch am Rande, nen schöner Rahmen macht noch kein schönes Bike ! 

HK


----------



## -=riChi=- (19. Juni 2006)

also lenker kommt demnächste noch der wcs rizer carbon von ritchey ( dann natürlich OHNE barends) 

was die bremsen anbelangt..... scheibe will ich nicht weil ich dann noch neue lrs bräuchte. ich habe bisher noch keine v-brakes gefunden die mich wirklich überzeugt haben.... xt und xtr fallen schonmal eh wech...(müll). vielleicht hat einer nen vorschlag???

@hillkiller..... die hs33 war niemals eine "billigbremse" , sie ist nur jetzt günstiger geworden da sie in die jahre gekommen ist....aber qualitativ ist sie dennoch hochwertig.
was die farbwahl anbelangt...... die bremsen sind die einzigen teile die vorstechen...... alle anderen anbauteile sind schwarz. 


nennen wir es momentan ein abstraktes kunstwerk.....


----------



## -=riChi=- (19. Juni 2006)

.


----------



## wrlcrew (19. Juni 2006)

Tach auch...
Habs schon mal jemand anderem geschrieben - hatte damals die HS33 an meinem LTS, aber das Gelb ist halt die typische 90'er Jahre Farbe und geht an einem neuen Rahmen gar nicht. Ich hab die Bremse damals abgebeizt und später noch poliert. Das würde perfekt zu deinem Rahmen passen, sieht edel aus, ist relativ unkompliziert und schnell gemacht (2 Std). Wär vielleicht ne Option...


----------



## THCCryjack (19. Juni 2006)

So... noch mal ein bischen modifiziert... Lenker, Vorbau und jetz mit VR Bremse... 


Ach und nen neuen LRS will ich noch montieren. Oder wirkt der schon besser wenn ich die Aufkleber entferne?


----------



## HILLKILLER (19. Juni 2006)

@ -=riChi=- :

Ja, aber aus heutiger Sicht werdem einem die Racelinemodelle ja quasi hinterher geworfen *g* 
Hab meine mal für 10 eu bekommen...
Und nichts gegen die HS33 is immernoch top, nur halt die Farbe...
Und abstrakt...was willste denn damit bitte ausdrücken? 
Denn abstrakt heißt ja in keiner Weise willkürlich und sinnlos, wie es mir in dem Fall aber scheint...  
wrlcrew's Methode würde das Bike sicher radikal aufwerten!  

HK


----------



## Nose (19. Juni 2006)

ich kann mich immer nur wundern über die ganzen vollidioten die hier posten.
wenn er meint n speichenschutz, ne klingel und n rizer mit barends sowie speichenreflektoren zu brauchen, dann ist das doch nicht verkehrt, und er hat afaik auch nirgends behauptet rennen zu fahren, so what?
und zu behaupten es wäre kein kunstwerk nur weil er es individualisiert hat ist totaler schwachsinn, gerade dann ist es eins, schließlich trägt es die persönliche note von ihm.
aber ihr wisst das wahrscheinlich eh alle besser.
vielleicht habt ihr aber nur den sinn von sowas verkannt.
form follows funciton.
es muss mir nutzen, es muss nicht schön aussehen. wenns ihm mit speichenreflektoren mehr nutzt als ohne, soll er verdammtnochmal welche draufmachen, anstatt sich irgendeiner mode(!!) anzupassen.
ihr seid doch alle fashion victims!


----------



## wrlcrew (19. Juni 2006)

@nose - ich muss dir in (fast) allen Punkten Recht geben - allerdings ist das hier die "Kunstwerk"-Ecke und da geht es halt um etwas außergewöhnliche Details etc. Ansonsten bin ich auch dafür, dass sich jeder ans Rad haut was er will. Wenn ich mit meiner Schleuder rumfahre muss sie funktionieren und MIR gefallen, sonst keinem. Tips werden ja wohl noch OK sein - was mir allerdings auch missfällt ist, das manche ihre Linie etwas zu radikal vertreten und alles ******** finden was nicht 100% ihrem Geschmack und ihren Vorstellungen entsprechen, da liest man manchmal Sachen die lassen einem die Haare zu Berge stehen - vor allem die Hardliner, denen Optik über Funktion geht.
Naja, jedem das Seine....


----------



## wrlcrew (19. Juni 2006)

@THCCryjack - schickes Rad, ich steh ohnehin drauf, wenn nicht soviel Buntes am Bike ist. Ist alles schön einheitlich, allerdings würde ich mal die Leitung kürzen - oder direkt gegen ne schwarze austauschen, aber das ist ja nur Kleinkram. Kommst du mir der Sitzposition klar? Stütze könnte eigentlich was höher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THCCryjack (19. Juni 2006)

Ja, Sitzposition is okay. Bin ja nich so groß geraten... Leitung, is ja ne Stahlflexleitung... weiß noch nich wie ich die einkürzen soll.


----------



## Nose (19. Juni 2006)

wrlcrew schrieb:
			
		

> @nose - ich muss dir in (fast) allen Punkten Recht geben - allerdings ist das hier die "Kunstwerk"-Ecke und da geht es halt um etwas außergewöhnliche Details


also wenn seine speichenrefklektoren und der speichenschutz keine wirklich außergewöhnlichen details sind, weiß ichs auch nicht!


----------



## wrlcrew (19. Juni 2006)

So, hab auch noch mal neue pics geschossen - hab ne neue Felge reingehauen, neue Aerolite Messerspeichen und die roten Alunippel. Jetzt sind die Laufräder endlich fertig... und absolut traumhaft...









so, jetzt nur noch die Gallerie aktualisieren


----------



## salzbrezel (19. Juni 2006)

@wrlcrew

Ich würde die viele kleinen Spacer durch zwei große ersetzen. Das macht die Optik ruhiger und der Vorbau sieht nicht so extrem "gespacert" aus.
Ansonsten top, besonders die LR mit den roten Nippeln zeugen von Detailliebe.

Gruß...


----------



## wrlcrew (19. Juni 2006)

....ja, könnt ich mal machen - sieht wirklich etwas hektisch aus mit den Spacern. Hat mich auch schon bischen gestört.

PS: vielleicht kann ich dir mit Vinyls aushelfen, musste sogar schon 1000 Scheiben in den Keller verbannen, weil in der Bude kein Platz mehr ist (siehe Galerie), werd mal aussortieren


----------



## Einheimischer (19. Juni 2006)

Nose schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann mich immer nur wundern über die ganzen vollidioten die hier posten.
> ...


Ich habs schonmal geschrieben, über Kunst kann man streiten, aber im Rennen zählt eben nur deine angesprochene Funktion, jetzt rate mal wieviel dir in dem Einsatzgebiet irgendwelche Reflektoren oder Seitenständer an Funktionalität bringt. Teilw. werden hier Räder gepostet, die - sollte es mal eine Kontrolle geben - noch vorm Start aus Sicherheitsgründen rausgezogen werden. Obwohl ich stark bezweifle, dass die Besitzer dieser Räder jemals in einer Startaufstellung standen. Fakt ist, dass wir uns hier im Cross Country *Racing* Forum befinden und meiner Meinung nach sollten die Räder dann wenigstens Renntauglich sein, wie gesagt, über Kunst kann man streiten.

Aber vor allen Dingen solltest du lieber Nose mal deine Ausdrucksweise überdenken!

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafschützer (19. Juni 2006)

@ Nörgler und Moralapostel

Schaut euch das Intense an und ihr wisst, wie ein Rad in diesem Threat auszusehen hat.       .....Vielleicht noch die Sattelklemme in Nabenfarbe?


----------



## Seifert692 (19. Juni 2006)

Genau!



Verkaufe Masterpiece: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7250602044&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


----------



## #easy# (20. Juni 2006)

@wrlcrew

sehr schönes Rad   das passt einfach 

gruß
easy


----------



## wrlcrew (20. Juni 2006)




----------



## Edith L. (20. Juni 2006)

Schafschützer schrieb:
			
		

> @ Nörgler und Moralapostel
> 
> Schaut euch das Intense an und ihr wisst, wie ein Rad in diesem Threat auszusehen hat.       .....Vielleicht noch die Sattelklemme in Nabenfarbe?



und vergleicht es mit dem obigen Specialized! 

Das Specialized wird übrigens nicht dadurch schöner, dass man für alles irgend ne Erklärung bieten kann. 

Das Intense dagegen erklärt sich bereits ohne Worte!


----------



## a73 (20. Juni 2006)

@wrlcrew:
echt erste sahne!! auch wenn nicht alle teile von easton sind 
wo liegt den dein bike gewichtsmässig?
und verstellst du nie den sattel bei deinen touren????


----------



## wrlcrew (20. Juni 2006)

Hi und danke!
Das Bike liegt momentan bei ca. 11Kg, aber da geht ja noch was...
Was die Stütze angeht - die brauche ich momentan nicht zu verstellen, da ich zur Zeit nur Kilometer kloppe, deshalb kein Schnellspanner. Die Gegend hier ist reines Flachland und wenn es mal woanders hingeht bzw. bergab geht, kommt auch die schnelle Variante ins Spiel. 

Gruß

(verdammt, wieso kann ich keine Symbole einfügen?)


----------



## Monday (20. Juni 2006)

das intense gefällt mir mal wieder


----------



## rpo35 (20. Juni 2006)

Das Intense ist wunderschön ! 
Und eins steht fest: Einen neuen LRS mit ein paar Tune-Naben gibt's bei mir für die nächste Saison auch 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## TonyMontana (20. Juni 2006)

wrlcrew schrieb:
			
		

> Das Bike liegt momentan bei ca. 11Kg, aber da geht ja noch was...



Kannst du mal eine Auflistung der Parts machen? Und seh ich das richtig das du vorne eine andere Felge fährst wie hinten?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Henry the Lion (21. Juni 2006)

"als" und die Partsliste fänd ich auch interessant!


----------



## wrlcrew (21. Juni 2006)

Ne - vorne und hinten die X717disc...
Hier die Liste - normalerweise wird das Gewicht ja ohne Pedale angegeben.

Rahmen	              Intense Spider XVP 	             2485g incl.Dämpfer
Gabel	              Fox Talas RLC (90-130mm)	             1640g
Dämpfer	              Fox Float RP3 (100mm)	             s.o
Bremsen Magura Marta 160mm	             696g
Schaltwerk            SRAM X.0	                          204g
Shifter	              SRAM X.0 (Gripshift)	             198g
Kurbeln	              RaceFace Next	                          643g
Naben	              Tune - King	                          149g
	              Tune-  Kong Superscharf	             246g
Felgen Mavic X-717 disc	                          790g
Speichen	              DT - Aerolite	64Stk.                 278g
Sattelstütze          Thomson	                                       220g
Steuersatz            Chris King - No Threat Set	               98g
Lenker	              Syntace Duraflite Carbon	              119g
Bar-Ends	              XLC - Team	                            56g
Reifen Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25	            1090g
Vorbau	              FSA - FR 200	                          200g
Pedale	              Crankbrothers Eggbeater	             294g
Kassette	              Shimano XT	                          260g
Umwerfer              Shimano XT	                          120g
Sattel 	              Fizik Gobi	                          250g
Innenlager             Shimano XTR	                          240g
Schläuche Schwalbe light	                          250g
Schnellspanner	 TranzX Secura-Lock	               95g
DT Alu-Nippel	  64Stk.	                                        65g
Griffe	              hab ich vergessen	             100g
Kette	              Sram PC89R	                          258g


		                                             11.044 Gramm incl.Pedale
                                                                       10.750 Gramm ohne.....

....allerdings seh ich das nicht so pedantisch wie's hier den Anschein hat ;-)
100g hat man ja schon schnell mal an Dreck am Reifen. Außerdem kommt da noch die Sattelklemme und einige Schrauben dazu (sind allerdings nicht sehr schwer, da Titan)
In der Winterpause werd ich dann mal die Restlichen Sachen in Angriff nehmen die ich noch gerne ändern würde (Vorbau-Kurbeln-Kassette). Aber das hat keine Eile.

Gruß


----------



## wrlcrew (21. Juni 2006)

Oops, hab mich verschrieben - sind RaceFace Turbine LP Kurbeln, aber das Gewicht stimmt...;-)


----------



## rpo35 (21. Juni 2006)

wrlcrew schrieb:
			
		

> Oops, hab mich verschrieben - sind RaceFace Turbine LP Kurbeln, aber das Gewicht stimmt...;-)


Na na, nu werd' mal nicht pedantisch


----------



## Wietsch (21. Juni 2006)

servus zusammen,

so nachdem ich die lezten seiten gelesen hab, musste ich lang überlegen ob ich mein schüttler nochmal hier reinstelle *gg* allerdings isses für mich schon ein kunstwerk, jedoch eher funktional als "besonders schön". nuja mir gefällts und deshalb bekommt ihrs einfach zu sehen *gg*

die bar ends sowie der sattel ham sich geändert und ich hab mal alles was ich für unnötig halte weggebastelt *g* und ja das licht und den tacho brauch ich^^

hoffe ihr zerreist ihn nicht ganz in der luft 

mfg wietsch

http://home.arcor.de/wietsch/steppenwolf.jpg


ps. es is noch lange nicht fertig^^ aber das liebe geld....


----------



## polo (21. Juni 2006)

kunst sind die gummistiefel links im bild, das rad nicht.


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (21. Juni 2006)

da brauch man aber schon verdammt gute Augen 

Das Rad hat mit CC Race-Kunstwerken nichts am Hut, ...bei gelegenheit Sattelstütze kürzen ...


----------



## 007ike (21. Juni 2006)

da mal viel Spaß mit beim nächsten Rennen, ach ja und tu dir nicht weh!


----------



## wrlcrew (21. Juni 2006)

Mahlzeit!
Hier wird nichts zerrissen...wer sagt denn sowas ;-), ist doch auch schon fast ein Klassiker das Tycoon.
Allerdings ist die Geometrie wie du sie gerade fährst nicht wirklich CC/Race.
Finde den Winkel des Vorbaus/Hörnchen etwas zu extrem.
Bist du vor dem Foto irgendwo runtergeheizt oder hast du den Sattel immer so tief und reicht die Sattelstütze von der Länge, wenn du sie rausziehst, hast dann den Sattel doch noch immer auf Lenkerhöhe oder? Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wietsch (21. Juni 2006)

jau bin vor dem bild durchn wald steil runter geheizt. normal is der sattel gute 10cm weiter oben.

schade das die gummistiefel besser ankommen als das bike *ggg*

wie schon gesagt ich dachte mir das ihr das nicht als kunstwerk betrachtet, ich schon! das mein ganzer stolz und den zeig ich auch mit geschwellter brust!

kunst is relativ *fg*

mfg wietsch


----------



## Markus Schlapp (21. Juni 2006)

@Wietsch
Auch mit 10cm höherem Sattel kann man doch nicht ernsthaft normal drauf sitzen, oder? Kann es sein, dass die Gabel auch etwas arg lang für den Rahmen ist? schaut ja bald wie eine 120er aus!?  
Wenns dir so taugt, ists ja ok. Aber nach Cross - Country schauts nicht gerade aus 
Happy trails


----------



## Wietsch (21. Juni 2006)

headeater schrieb:
			
		

> @Wietsch
> Auch mit 10cm höherem Sattel kann man doch nicht ernsthaft normal drauf sitzen, oder? Kann es sein, dass die Gabel auch etwas arg lang für den Rahmen ist? schaut ja bald wie eine 120er aus!?
> Wenns dir so taugt, ists ja ok. Aber nach Cross - Country schauts nicht gerade aus
> Happy trails




aaaalso *g*, die gabel is ne 120er , was meinst du mit ernsthaft normal drauf sitzen *G*. ich mag keine so gestreckte sitzposition, ich sitz lieber aufrecht. der rahmen is nen 48er was vllt eventuell ne nummer zu gross is für meine 172 aber ich kann damit leben son "riesenhobel" zu fahren *g*

andere frage, was würdest du an der sitzposition verändern, ich bin ja gerne bereit was zu lernen 

mfg wietsch


----------



## wrlcrew (21. Juni 2006)

Aaaalso, ich wurde zwar nicht gefragt, ich versuchs trotzdem mal...;-)
Beim CC/Race - in der Rubrik befinden wir uns ja, sollte das Höhenniveau des Sattels über dem des Lenkers/Hörnchen liegen. Das hat den einfachen Grund, dass man so einfach mehr Druck aufs Pedal bekommt - man fährt schneller und effizienter und ermüdet nicht so schnell...(Stichwort: Ferse gerade so auf dem Pedal). Bergauf bekommst du mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad und "hebst nicht ab". Bergab kommt der Sattel natürlich runter. Wenn du deine Stütze rausziehst, sollte das bei deinem Rad nicht weiter sein als zur Unterkante des Sattelrohrs, sonst gefährdest du die Stabilität. Da würde vielleicht ein Vorbau mit geringerem Winkel Abhilfe schaffen. Aber wenn dir das zu ungemütlich ist, fahr so wie's dir gefällt.

Gruß


----------



## Markus Schlapp (21. Juni 2006)

@Wietsch
Fahr mal du so rum, wie du es für richtig hälst. Ob das dann Cross-Country  ist, oder Chopper ist deine Sache. Auch wenn du sooo sicher weder schnell noch wendig bist.... 
Schau dir mal die Bilder hier im Thread an, es sind genug Jungs mit Bikes hier, die Rennen fahren....evtl. fällt dir ja was auf!?
LG


----------



## sporty (22. Juni 2006)

Team Germany  








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafschützer (22. Juni 2006)

Pornographie!


----------



## leeqwar (22. Juni 2006)

wrlcrew schrieb:
			
		

> Beim CC/Race - in der Rubrik befinden wir uns ja,





			
				wrlcrew schrieb:
			
		

> Bergab kommt der Sattel natürlich runter.


----------



## THCCryjack (22. Juni 2006)

sporty schrieb:
			
		

> Team Germany




Oh mann die Reifen gehen ja gar nicht... find ich. Ansonsten ne feine Idee.

Gruß


----------



## wrlcrew (22. Juni 2006)

@leequar
...noch nie grob bergab gefahren?
Das man beim Race nicht absteigt und den Sattel runter macht versteht sich doch wohl hoffentlich von selbst!?
Aber bei ner Tour hab ich bei ner 30 Grad Abfahrt doch lieber den Sattel etwas tiefer als den Lenker, you know ;-) und wenn der Sattel so hoch ist, bekommt man schlechter den Arsch nach hinten...


----------



## Deleted61137 (22. Juni 2006)

@ sporty :   das sieht mehr nach SINGLESPEED als nach CROSS COUNTRY aus und deshalb eher der falsche thread für dein bike !


----------



## fatboy (22. Juni 2006)

@ gt-musa


Das Ding ist immernoch 1000 mal mehr CC als Dein Rübenlaster!


----------



## MaHaHnE (22. Juni 2006)

Hier mal meins.

Jetzt ist nen SLR Sattel und eine schwarze Stütze drauf. Sonst halt ein einfaches supersorglos Rad. Irgendwann ne Andere Gabel. Über das Aufklberdesign was noch kommen soll bin ich mir sehr im Unklaren


----------



## Seifert692 (22. Juni 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal meins.
> 
> Jetzt ist nen SLR Sattel und eine schwarze Stütze drauf. Sonst halt ein einfaches supersorglos Rad. Irgendwann ne Andere Gabel. Über das Aufklberdesign was noch kommen soll bin ich mir sehr im Unklaren
> 
> ...


----------



## MaHaHnE (22. Juni 2006)

Neee, sind nur ein paar unterschiedlich belichtete Bilder übereinandergelegt...


----------



## mischuwi (22. Juni 2006)

Für ein gelungenes Rennen ist nicht nur das rollende Material wichtig, sondern auch eine geeignete Startnummer!  






Und jetzt noch ein schöner Vorher-Nachher-Vergleich nach besagtem Rennen mit der teuflisch schnellen Startnummer:
Auf dem ersten Bild stimmt fototechnisch ja garnichts!!!  




So ists schon besser! Jetzt liegt die Kette auf dem richtigen Blatt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (22. Juni 2006)

klasse rad, klasse startnummer


----------



## Deleted61137 (22. Juni 2006)

> Das Ding ist immernoch 1000 mal mehr CC als Dein Rübenlaster!



@ fatboy :   Begründung !?


Dein Bike: RED BULL CC 300/ Kinesis custom made hardtail, komplett xt, am. classic mit xc 717 und ner fetten psylo....

Mein Bike: GT Zaskar/ Alu custom made hardtail, komplett XTR,Spinergy Spox und ner fetten SID 


ist ja auch nicht wichtig.es ging nicht um deins oder meins sondern darum das sporty's bike wohl eindeutig ein singlespeeder ist und was du dich da jetzt aufregst nur weil ich nen hinweis drauf gebe ist mir unklar !


----------



## race-jo (22. Juni 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> @ fatboy :   Begründung !?
> 
> 
> Dein Bike: RED BULL CC 300/ Kinesis custom made hardtail, komplett xt, am. classic mit xc 717 und ner fetten psylo....
> ...


----------



## Wald-Schrat (22. Juni 2006)

@ mischuwi: das GMP sieht echt spitze aus!  

Besonders der Rahmen gefällt mir echt gut. Haste ne Ahnung, was der einzeln wiegt?


----------



## joines (22. Juni 2006)

Hier mein - mittlerweile - demontiertes GT (erstes Bild). Es ist kein 92er Zaskar, wie die Decals vermuten lassen, sondern ein 93er Avalanche, schon immer in Familienbesitz. Bitte keine Schelte wg. der falschen Decals, die gabs bereits im GT-Unterforum 
Ich habs zerlegt, weil damit keine(oder kaum) Touren über 2 Std. möglich waren, das Oberrohr ist 595mm lang, also zu lang für einen 1,73m kleinen Menschen. Aber richtig bolzen war damit ein Traum, der Rücken hält das nur leider nicht allzulang aus  

Darum hab ich das Bike heute auf einen Dart Starracer Rahmen umgebaut, etwa 1,5 cm kürzer. Der Rahmen ist für Stahl sauleicht (1680g), und lässt sich dadurch komfortabel, fast Titan-artig fahren  
Der Rahmen stammt von 95 und lässt sich daher nur mit einer kurzen Federgabel mit 60mm handeln. Das Gewicht liegt geschätzt etwa bei knapp unter 11kg.

Dieser Aufbau ist allerdings auch nur übergangsweise (der Dart Rahmen lag hier bereit, also nicht extra gekauft), hab heute mit German Möhren telefoniert und nen Auftrag für nen neuen Custom Team Foco (mittlerweile Columbus Life Rohrsatz) abgegeben  

Hier die zwei Thumbnails:


----------



## mischuwi (22. Juni 2006)

Wald-Schrat schrieb:
			
		

> @ mischuwi: das GMP sieht echt spitze aus!
> 
> Besonders der Rahmen gefällt mir echt gut. Haste ne Ahnung, was der einzeln wiegt?


Vielen Dank für das Lob.

Das Rahmengewicht darf ich hier eigentlich garnicht sagen. Sonst werde ich des Threats verwiesen.  Man braucht schon ein wenig Schmaltz in den Beinen um die 1737g des Rahmens (Größe: 19") den Berg hoch zutreten.  Bislang ist es mir in dieser Saison aber ganz gut gelungen.


----------



## Deleted61137 (23. Juni 2006)

> äh hatten wir das nicht schon mal???
> um dir das noch mal klar zu machen, es kommt bei nem cc bike nicht unbedingt drauf an was dran ist, sondern ob die parts harmonieren. und so ein unliebevoll aufgebautes rad wie deins hab ich selten mal gesehen, hauptsache die teuersten parts dran gebaut und gut is? nö so is es net...dann lieber ein rad von der stange nehmen, das schlüssig aufgebaut is und noch dazu schön aussieht.




das da nichts harmoniert ist deine sicht der dinge.ich finde mein bike so wie es ist herrlich!    immerhin hast du ne begründung für deine meinung was es mir einfacher macht zu verstehen was aus deiner sicht nicht passt oder gut ist aber so ein satz wie von fatboy ist mir nicht aussagekräftigt genug.


----------



## fatboy (23. Juni 2006)

GT-Musa


Dein Bike: RED BULL CC 300/ Kinesis custom made hardtail schrieb:
			
		

> @ gt-musa
> 
> Erstmal sind das da oben zwei verschiedene Räder, ein Fully und ein Hardtail.
> 
> ...


----------



## X-LIGHT (23. Juni 2006)

@GT-Musa
...also mit CC-Kunstwerk hat Dein GT ja mal gar nichts zu tun.
Sieht eher aus wie ein Poser-Bike.
Wie soll man denn bei der Sitzposition Rennen fahren???
Der Rahmen ist doch viel zu groß, was man schon an der Sattelposition sieht!
Kurzer Vorbau und Riser sowie fehlende Clickies haben zumindest für mich nix mit CC zu tun.
Meine Meinung, vielleicht lieg ich ja auch komplett daneben.

Hier ist meines:





Sieht groß aus, bin aber auch 1,92m lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus Schlapp (23. Juni 2006)

@GT-Musa
Ich verstehe dein ewiges madig reden von meist richtig geilen Rädern überhaupt nicht! Kann sein, dass das ein oder andere evtl. nicht ganz so edel bestückt ist wie deins. Aber deren Besitzer haben wenigstens die Auswahl der richtigen Rahmengrösse mit Bravur genommen und können auch noch Kinder machen, wenn sie mal nach vorne vom Sattel mussten. Erst recht brauchen das zu lange Oberrohr nicht mit einem Vorbau ??aus dem BMX-Regal?? ausgleichen ;-) Mit denen kann man wenigstens Dreck fräsen....
Happy Trails


----------



## IGGY (23. Juni 2006)

Schönes Principia! Aber stell mal die Barends richtig ein und leg mal einen anderen Gang ein


----------



## felgenbremser (23. Juni 2006)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Das Rahmengewicht darf ich hier eigentlich garnicht sagen. Sonst werde ich des Threats verwiesen.  Man braucht schon ein wenig Schmaltz in den Beinen um die *1737g* des Rahmens (Größe: 19") den Berg hoch zutreten.



Meiner (CC-04, auch 49cm bzw. 19") wiegt ebenfalls ca 1950 g ohne Schaltauge dafür aber mit Cantisockeln.


----------



## X-LIGHT (23. Juni 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Schönes Principia! Aber stell mal die Barends richtig ein und leg mal einen anderen Gang ein



Hast vollkommen recht fototechnisch vorne groß und hinten klein hätte ich wenigstens beachten müssen.
Hörnchen hab ich auch schon geändert, waren zu dünn und zu glatt.
Der Winkel täuscht, war beim fotografieren auf dem Boden!


----------



## kantiran (23. Juni 2006)

So, mein Fatty so ziemlich fertiggestellt!


----------



## rpo35 (23. Juni 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Schönes Principia! Aber stell mal die Barends richtig ein und leg mal einen anderen Gang ein


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Was ich an Deiner Stelle noch versuchen würde: Vorbau drehen. Das macht optisch 'ne Menge aus - mußt halt schauen, wie's mit der Sitzposition klappt.
Ich bin bei den letzten Änderungen (neue Gabel) ganz radikal an die Sache heran gegangen. Insgesamt waren es am Ende etwa 5cm, die ich vorne tiefer bin und habe, erstaunlicher Weise, keinerlei Probleme damit. Selbst Ganztagestouren bin ich so schon gefahren.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (23. Juni 2006)

Auch sehr schön das "Fatty"  
Was für eine Kette ist das ? Was mich ein bisschen stört sind die Naben. Das Bike hat was schöneres/besseres verdient !
Aber eigentlich darf ich nicht meckern; bei mir sind's die kompletten Laufräder, die getauscht werden müssen.

Edit: Und bei der Liebe zum Detail, die Du bei diversen Schrauben beweist, wundern mich die gelben Ventilkappen ein bisschen...und warum AV ?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Seifert692 (23. Juni 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch sehr schön das "Fatty"
> Was für eine Kette ist das ? Was mich ein bisschen stört sind die Naben. Das Bike hat was schöneres/besseres verdient !
> Aber eigentlich darf ich nicht meckern; bei mir sind's die kompletten Laufräder, die getauscht werden müssen.
> 
> ...



Dürfte eine KMC X9 sein.

Grüße


----------



## Stiffler2409 (23. Juni 2006)

[/QUOTE]

Was sind das den für Schwalbe Reifen und welche Größe haben die und wie kommst du mit diesen zurecht?
MfG


----------



## Deleted61137 (23. Juni 2006)

@ fatboy  :  



> Und was soll überhaupt das halbe bike in Deinem Avatar??? Bevor Du nicht mal diesen fauxpas geändert hast, solltest Du hier keine Komentare abgeben



anstatt mal ordentlich ne antwort zu geben redest du weiter drum herum.  FÜR JEMANDEN DER NICHT MAL 1 PIC IN SEINER GALERIE HAT MACHST DU GANZ SCHÖN DEN LAUTEN !!!!!

@ dh-hase :



> also mit CC-Kunstwerk hat Dein GT ja mal gar nichts zu tun.
> Sieht eher aus wie ein Poser-Bike.



warum? wegen den carbon und xtr teilen ?



> Wie soll man denn bei der Sitzposition Rennen fahren???



ich fahre keine!



> Der Rahmen ist doch viel zu groß, was man schon an der Sattelposition sieht!



hab schon oft was dazu gesagt!



> Kurzer Vorbau und Riser sowie fehlende Clickies haben zumindest für mich nix mit CC zu tun.
> Meine Meinung, vielleicht lieg ich ja auch komplett daneben.



ich finde das eher doppelbrückengabeln..HI-riser..2.5 reifen..usw.nix mit CC zu tun haben als so ne "kleinigkeiten" wie ein für dich zu kurzer vorbau oder clickies.

.....dein principia sieht sauber und nett aufgebaut aus.


@ headeater :



> Ich verstehe dein ewiges madig reden von meist richtig geilen Rädern überhaupt nicht! Kann sein, dass das ein oder andere evtl. nicht ganz so edel bestückt ist wie deins.



da hast was falsch verstanden oder soo.  muss nicht jeder edelparts drauf haben damit es mir gefällt.ich hab auch mal mit ALIVIO (1996?) angefangen und mich dann über STX/RC...LX...XT  bis auf XTR  gesteigert !


----------



## kantiran (23. Juni 2006)

stimmt ist ne kmc x9.
Laufräder werden wohl American Classics werden wenn sich mein Geldbeutel wieder ein wenig erholt hat.
Bisher bin ich mit den XT-Naben allerdings immer ganz gut gefahren!
Ventilkappen sind zwischenzeitlich die transparenten Schwalbe drauf.


----------



## polo (23. Juni 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> muss nicht jeder edelparts drauf haben damit es mir gefällt.


es geht hier nicht darum, was dir gefällt.


----------



## XtCRacer (23. Juni 2006)

@ gt-muas

wenn du keine CC-Rennen fährts hast auch du hier nix zu suchen. Unde noch was bei einem Kunstwerk kommt es nicht auf den Preis sonder die Optik und so etwas an


----------



## Hardraider (23. Juni 2006)

XtCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> @ gt-muas
> 
> wenn du keine CC-Rennen fährts hast auch du hier nix zu suchen.




Was hast du denn für Sorgen? Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zutun?


----------



## wrlcrew (23. Juni 2006)

...na das frag ich mich allerdings auch!!


----------



## _stalker_ (23. Juni 2006)

XtCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> @ gt-muas
> 
> wenn du keine CC-Rennen fährts hast auch du hier nix zu suchen.



man vergleiche:



			
				XtCRacers Sig schrieb:
			
		

> Albert Einstein: "Es gibt nur 2 Dinge die unendlich sind, das Universum und die Dummheit der Menschen. Beim ersten bin ich mir jedoch nicht sicher."



 
freundliche grüße von jemandem, _der hier nix zu suchen hat_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuwi (23. Juni 2006)

Stiffler2409 schrieb:
			
		

> Was sind das den für Schwalbe Reifen und welche Größe haben die und wie kommst du mit diesen zurecht?


Das ist der Schwalbe Black Shark Mud in 2,1er Breite. Der geilste Reifen für das diesjährige sehr 'humide' Frühjahr!  Damit fährt man im tiefsten Schlamm sowohl bergauf, wie auch bergab wie auf Schienen. Vorsicht ist nur auf Asphalt angesagt! Da hat man weniger Grip als mit 23mm Rennrad-Reifen!


----------



## Deleted61137 (23. Juni 2006)

> @ gt-muas
> 
> wenn du keine CC-Rennen fährts hast auch du hier nix zu suchen.




.....jaja.....und nur Schuhmacher darf Ferrari fahren !




> Unde noch was bei einem Kunstwerk kommt es nicht auf den Preis sonder die Optik und so etwas an



ich bike nicht erst seit gestern du spinner und mir gefallen die sachen optisch und technisch und nicht weil sie teuer waren oder sonstwas also rede keinen schwachsinn.

.....ach ja und dein giant mit den hörnern die was weiss ich wo hinzeigen,der stütze die grad noch am letzten cm gespannt wurde,den eklig gelben aufklebern und den bescheidenen flaschenhaltern ist auch nicht so der hit und für mich erst recht kein kunstwerk !!!!


----------



## Stiffler2409 (23. Juni 2006)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist der Schwalbe Black Shark Mud in 2,1er Breite. Der geilste Reifen für das diesjährige sehr 'humide' Frühjahr!  Damit fährt man im tiefsten Schlamm sowohl bergauf, wie auch bergab wie auf Schienen. Vorsicht ist nur auf Asphalt angesagt! Da hat man weniger Grip als mit 23mm Rennrad-Reifen!



JaJa,hab auch schon mit meiner Rennradbereifung auf meinem Mtb mitbekommen das der Halt net so super ist,ständige diese Gerutsche und auf die Fresse gepacke    
Spaß bei seite,hab von dem Reifen glaub noch nie was gehört.

Frage 1:Seit wann gibt es diesen Reifen?
Frage 2:Harte oder weiche Mischung?
Frage 3:Wie teuer?
Frage 4:Kann man diesen mit dem NN vergleichen?

Fragen über Fragen....

MfG


----------



## rpo35 (23. Juni 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> ......du spinner...


Gehts auch anders ?


----------



## polo (23. Juni 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> .mir gefallen die sachen optisch und technisch und nicht weil sie teuer waren oder sonstwas also rede keinen schwachsinn.


nochmal: es geht hier nicht darum, was dir gefällt.


----------



## Deleted61137 (23. Juni 2006)

@ polo  :

LESE erstmal RICHTIG bevor du deine meinung dazu verbreitest !!!

seiner meinung nach hab ich die sachen dran weil sie teuer waren und ich hab ihm dazu gesagt das es halt nicht so ist !

....hast wohl ein problem mit mir oder warum bist immer gleich da wenn es was gegen mich gibt und redest dann auch nur blödsinniges zeug !?


@ rpo35 :



> Gehts auch anders ?



von mir aus gerne.   





> wenn du keine CC-Rennen fährts hast auch du hier nix zu suchen.


  aber wer sowas sagt der spinnt ja auch !


----------



## polo (23. Juni 2006)

ich bin immer da.


----------



## Deleted61137 (23. Juni 2006)

> ich bin immer da.



aber nicht immer geistig anwesend so wie es mir erscheint!!!


----------



## polo (23. Juni 2006)

mag sein, es reicht aber aus, um dein problem zu erkennen: du kannst offensichtlich nicht akzeptieren, daß dein rad hier kollektiv für häßlich befunden wird. schön, daß es dir gefällt, aber das ist in diesem thread wurscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joines (23. Juni 2006)

ich plädiere dafür dass der kindergarten wieder geöffnet wird! das ist doch keine art und weise hier....


----------



## Someone84 (23. Juni 2006)

@ Stiffler2409
die meisten infos gibts hier: http://www.schwalbe.de/ger/de/fahrr...ereich=5&tn_mainPoint=Fahrrad&tn_subPoint=MTB
den Reifen gibts übrigens schon lang (listenpreis so um 30) ich wunder mich eigentlich, warum den so wenig fahrn, , da er recht leicht is, jedem gelände dolle greift und besonders bei nässe die wucht is.. 
nur der rollwiederstand is nich so aber im gelände juckt mich das pers. net so

das grossmann sieht übrigerns klasse aus, auch farblich mit dem lrs


----------



## rpo35 (23. Juni 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] rpo35 :
> 
> 
> 
> von mir aus gerne.     aber wer sowas sagt der spinnt ja auch !


Dann geh halt mit gutem Bsp. voran


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Juni 2006)

Damit wenigstens ein Bild auf dieser Seite erscheint, poste ich halt mein Bike nochmal:







Immerhin hats 'ne neue Gabel und neue Bremsen seit dem letzten mal, und nicht zu vergessen: eine Startummer!

Grüße.


----------



## GlanDas (23. Juni 2006)

Wie fährt sich die R7 denn?
Ist schon lange draußen, hab aber fast noch keine Berichte gelesen.
Mit der skareb Vergleichbar, oder eher auf dem Niveau einer Black?
(oder vielleicht doch nur ne umgelabelte Axel  )


----------



## Wald-Schrat (23. Juni 2006)

Die soll doch angeblich so superduper Steif sein.... Stimmt das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (23. Juni 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Damit wenigstens ein Bild auf dieser Seite erscheint, poste ich halt mein Bike nochmal:...


Na gut, ich auch. Im Renneinsatz vor einer Kirche


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Juni 2006)

Ich bin ja in solchen Sachen etwas unsensibel, aber im vergleich zur Skareb ist die R7 schon steifer, wobei mir die Skareb auch steif genug war/ist. Zum Federungsverhalten kann ich nur sagen: ich liebe diese Gabel  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (23. Juni 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Damit wenigstens ein Bild auf dieser Seite erscheint, poste ich halt mein Bike nochmal:
> 
> Immerhin hats 'ne neue Gabel und neue Bremsen seit dem letzten mal, und nicht zu vergessen: eine Startummer!
> 
> Grüße.



das auto is' cool. sind das schlammreifen ?


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Juni 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> das auto is' cool. sind das schlammreifen ?



Das müsstest du eigentlich besser wissen als ich, ist schlieslich dein "Rennpolo" - sind aber glaub ich 155/65 R 15 Mud  

Gleiches Auto, anderes Bike:






Klarlack drüber und fertig ist die abstrakte Kunst 

Grüße.


----------



## Mini-Martin (23. Juni 2006)

Mein Spielzeug...
Jetzt ist es eigentlich so wie ich es haben will.(aber ich finde bestimmt wieder was) Vorne kommt noch ein Nobby Nic drauf, mal sehen ob die Kombination wirklich so gut ist.

Martin


----------



## KaschmirKönig (23. Juni 2006)

von mir gibts 10 punkte, ich steh auf superbow


----------



## Deleted61137 (23. Juni 2006)

> Dann geh halt mit gutem Bsp. voran



da haste recht !

naja ich wollt auch nur was von fatboy wissen aber irgendwie fühlt sich jeder angesprochen!   mal zum anfang des ganzen...ich wollt sporty nur darauf hinweisen das sein bike in den singlespeed thread gehört und nicht darum was die leute von meinem bike halten..das hatten wir ja schon vor monaten!


@ polo :    



> mag sein, es reicht aber aus, um dein problem zu erkennen: du kannst offensichtlich nicht akzeptieren, daß dein rad hier kollektiv für häßlich befunden wird. schön, daß es dir gefällt, aber das ist in diesem thread wurscht.



ob es dem einen gefällt und dem anderen nicht ist nicht das problem,dadurch wird mein bike ja auch nicht besser oder schlechter,aber wenn schon jemand etwas dazu zu sagen hat dann kann er ja wohl auch erklären warum und weshalb,oder!? ...und fatboy kann es ja wohl nicht wie vielleicht schon bemerkt!!! einfach leute oder ihre bikes beleidigen oder niedermachen aber keinen grund dafür haben!? ich find das einfach nur lächerlich!


----------



## fatboy (23. Juni 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> @ fatboy  :
> 
> FÜR JEMANDEN DER NICHT MAL 1 PIC IN SEINER GALERIE HAT MACHST DU GANZ SCHÖN DEN LAUTEN !!!!!




Was soll ich mit ner Gallerie? 

Und den Lauten darf ich sowieso machen, guck mal aufs Registrierungsdatum..
Du weißt doch, alte Leute dürfen alles 


@ Mini-Martin

Corratec finde ich persönlich eigentlich immer ein wenig "schrill", viel farbe, Schriftzüge etc.
Ich bin diesen Rahmen leider noch nie gefahren, aber er soll ja abgehen wie Nachbars Lumpi...


----------



## Deleted61137 (23. Juni 2006)

ich würd sagen wir beenden das thema einfach und machen weiter mit den fotos!


@ mini-martin :   im vorderen bereich eventuell die zughüllen kürzen aber sonst sieht das bike echt toll aus !!!


----------



## mischuwi (23. Juni 2006)

Stiffler2409 schrieb:
			
		

> Frage 1:Seit wann gibt es diesen Reifen?
> Frage 2:Harte oder weiche Mischung?
> Frage 3:Wie teuer?
> Frage 4:Kann man diesen mit dem NN vergleichen?
> ...


Dann jetzt auch mal Antworten über Antworten:
zu 1: schon ewig! bestimmt schon sein >10Jahren! fristen aber immer schon ein Schattendasein!
zu 2: da gibt es keine Unterschiede! Ich sage mal normal hart!  
zu 3: habe 45 für das Set bezahlt
zu 4: habe mit dem NN keine Erfahrung! Aber der BlackShark Mud ist ein ausgeiesener Schlammreifen, der auch nur für diesen Einsatzzweckl taugt. Dafür ist er aber wirklich excellent gut, wenn es matschig wird. Ich will ihn nicht mehr missen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (23. Juni 2006)

Ich sehe die Superbow's dauernd in blau bei CC-Rennen in unserem Euregio Cup hier. Haben mir noch nie sonderlich gefallen, aber das hier ist mal ein feines !!


----------



## AngryApe (23. Juni 2006)

mhhh das corratec ist mal sehr geil, sieht einfach "frisch" aus...mal was anderes  

was wiegt das teil denn so?


----------



## Stiffler2409 (23. Juni 2006)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Dann jetzt auch mal Antworten über Antworten:
> zu 1: schon ewig! bestimmt schon sein >10Jahren! fristen aber immer schon ein Schattendasein!
> zu 2: da gibt es keine Unterschiede! Ich sage mal normal hart!
> zu 3: habe 45 für das Set bezahlt
> zu 4: habe mit dem NN keine Erfahrung! Aber der BlackShark Mud ist ein ausgeiesener Schlammreifen, der auch nur für diesen Einsatzzweckl taugt. Dafür ist er aber wirklich excellent gut, wenn es matschig wird. Ich will ihn nicht mehr missen!



Danke für deine Antwort.Hab von den Black Shark Mud bis dato nie was gehört aber man lernt nur dazu...


----------



## Mini-Martin (23. Juni 2006)

> Ich bin diesen Rahmen leider noch nie gefahren, aber er soll ja abgehen wie Nachbars Lumpi...



Macht er auch! Bin jedesmal wieder begeistert. Wenn du die Gelegenheit mal hast, schwing dich auf so ein Rad. Macht wirklich Spaß! Aber stimmt schon, ein wenig "laut" sind die Rahmen schon. Aber ich steh auf rot 



> Ich sehe die Superbow's dauernd in blau bei CC-Rennen in unserem Euregio Cup hier. Haben mir noch nie sonderlich gefallen, aber das hier ist mal ein feines !!



Das sind dann Team und Team World Cup Bows, die vom Werk aus höherwertigen Aussattungsvarianten. Mir gefällt das Design aber auch besser und die Ausstattung paßt nun eigentlich auch.



> im vorderen bereich eventuell die zughüllen kürzen aber sonst sieht das bike echt toll aus !!!


Ja das stimmt, die Bremsleitungen können noch ein wenig kürzer. Da werd ich mich bei Gelegenheit dran machen.



> was wiegt das teil denn so?


Keine Ahnung was es wiegt. Mir fehlt ne Wage, selbst ne Personenwage fürs Grobe hab ich nicht. Denke/Hoffe so um die 10,5 kg.

Danke an euch, ein wenig Lob hört ja jeder gern!

Martin


----------



## sporty (24. Juni 2006)

@ GT-Musa :

Das das Surly ein Singlespeeder ist weiss ich auch.
Aber seh es doch einfach mal als Horizont-Erweiterung.Ich kann Dir nur den Tip geben deine Haustrails mal ungeschaltet und starr zu fahren.
Und wenn Dir mein Bike oder andere nicht gefallen seh doch einfach darüber hinweg, und bewerte hier nur die Bikes die Dir wirklich gut gefallen.

Gruss sporty


----------



## chri5 (24. Juni 2006)

Mini-Martin schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Spielzeug...
> Jetzt ist es eigentlich so wie ich es haben will.(aber ich finde bestimmt wieder was) Vorne kommt noch ein Nobby Nic drauf, mal sehen ob die Kombination wirklich so gut ist.
> 
> Martin



10 von 10! Der Hammer das Teil! Ich fand Superbows schon immer sexy!


----------



## GlanDas (24. Juni 2006)

...Klasse!!! Super aufbau, sehr stimmig.
Hab auch eins zuhause aus 1999 aber das hat Haarisse am Sattelrohr klein bischn oberhalb der verstrebung. War aber meine Schuld da ich die Sattelstütze über dem Limit gefahren bin da der Rahmen zu klein war...
...und in meiner Größe gibts das Ding glaube ich nichtmal


----------



## Seifert692 (24. Juni 2006)

Hallo Clandas,

du suchst eine Sattelstütze? Sicherlich hast du die schon gesehen. Aber ich frage trotzdem 

Grüße Mo

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7250602044&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


----------



## GlanDas (24. Juni 2006)

Seifert692 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Clandas,
> 
> du suchst eine Sattelstütze? Sicherlich hast du die schon gesehen. Aber ich frage trotzdem
> 
> ...



zu teuer  

Bin armer schüler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seifert692 (24. Juni 2006)

Kein Probem! Aber ich habe wenigstens gefragt.

Schönes WE
Mo


----------



## HavannaClub (24. Juni 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Damit wenigstens ein Bild auf dieser Seite erscheint, poste ich halt mein Bike nochmal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kannst du infos zum sattel geben?...gewicht ...hersteller...preis...danke


----------



## lelebebbel (24. Juni 2006)

das is n normaler gut eingesessener SLR, oder?


----------



## GlanDas (24. Juni 2006)

Jo,
SLR XP
Selle Italia
165g
~70â¬


----------



## Wald-Schrat (24. Juni 2006)

Am Superbow scheiden sich immer die Geister...

Ich bins auch schonmal gefahren und für XC Rennen ist der Rahmen einfach optimal! Ich bin noch nie ein bike geafahren, dass derart auf Uphill ausgelegt ist und das spürt man auch beim hochkrakseln 

Optisch ist Martins Bow auch sehr schick find ich! 
Schrill sind die Corratecs wirklich, aber in einer Art und Weise, wie sie gut aussieht!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. Juni 2006)

sporty schrieb:
			
		

> @ GT-Musa :
> 
> Das das Surly ein Singlespeeder ist weiss ich auch.
> Aber seh es doch einfach mal als Horizont-Erweiterung.Ich kann Dir nur den Tip geben deine Haustrails mal ungeschaltet und starr zu fahren.
> ...



Oder wenn negative Kritik, dann sachlich vorgetragen. Damit ist (fast...) jeder einverstanden und akzeptiert, daß andere andere Meinungen haben. Bei einem Posting wie "raus hier" ist es klar, daß dementsprechende Reaktionen kommen.

Bin zwar kein Singlespeeder, aber ein Kunstwerk erkenne ich, wenn ich es sehe. Und das Surly ist geil.

Hier waren überhaupt schon einige sehr schöne Eingänger, ich würde sie vermissen.

Das Corratec finde ich schön von den Farben und der Zusammenstellung her. Für mich wären es etwas zu viele Aufschriften auf dem Rahmen, aber ansonsten echt schön.  

Gruß,    Geisterfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (24. Juni 2006)

HavannaClub schrieb:
			
		

> kannst du infos zum sattel geben?...gewicht ...hersteller...preis...danke



lelebebbel hat recht, ein gut eingesessener Selle Italia SLR TT, der mittlerweile 2 1/2 Saisons mitgemacht hat und deshalb etwas die Nase hängen lässt. Angegeben mit 135g, real leider 141g. Preis k.A. so um die 75 Euro?! Den SLR XP finde ich übrigens deutlich unbequemer, ist aber wohl Ar... äh Ansichtssache  

Grüße.


----------



## Deleted61137 (24. Juni 2006)

> @ GT-Musa :
> 
> Das das Surly ein Singlespeeder ist weiss ich auch.
> Aber seh es doch einfach mal als Horizont-Erweiterung.Ich kann Dir nur den Tip geben deine Haustrails mal ungeschaltet und starr zu fahren.
> ...




hab ich etwas schlechtes über dein bike gesagt ?  nicht das ich wüsste !
sollte doch nur ein hinweis sein !


----------



## Deleted61137 (24. Juni 2006)

> Oder wenn negative Kritik, dann sachlich vorgetragen. Damit ist (fast...) jeder einverstanden und akzeptiert, daß andere andere Meinungen haben. Bei einem Posting wie "raus hier" ist es klar, daß dementsprechende Reaktionen kommen.






> @ sporty : das sieht mehr nach SINGLESPEED als nach CROSS COUNTRY aus und deshalb eher der falsche thread für dein bike !




ich glaub hier liest kaum einer was und textet einfach drauf los ! hab nie gesagt das er raus soll nur das was da oben steht und das nenn ich einen hinweis.warum sich gleich soviele provoziert fühlen ist mir unklar!


----------



## wrlcrew (24. Juni 2006)

!!!       

   BITTE!!! Es reicht!!! Sonst tobt euch halt bei Angelika Kallwass aus.


----------



## X?X (24. Juni 2006)

Mein Bike ist absolut starr - dagegen sind selbst Hardtails für Weicheier

Das genaue Gewicht kann ich nicht genau sagen, da ich keine entsprechende Waage habe, es ist allerdings so ziemlich alles auf Leichtbau (der einigermaßen bezahlbar ist) getrimmt. Evtl. wird da noch der Steuersatz und der Vorbau abgeändert, ansonsten liebe ich dieses Bike. Nächstes Jahr kommt dann noch ein kleines GPS System drauf (für die Touren, bei denen ich es brauchen könnte), damit ich nicht jedes mal rätseln muss, wie ich überhaupt wieder zurückkomme...Unterwegs bin ich am liebsten entweder wenn es so richtig matschig ist und die Temperaturen einem nicht gleich eine Erkältung einheimsen, oder in der brütenden Mittagshitze, wo die Straßen fast komplett lehr sind...

* Name:           *Giant Escaper (einzig original sind Rahmen, Steuersatz & Vorbau)*
Schaltung:     *komplett Shimano XT*
Ritzel:*           komplett Shimano XT
* Sattelstütze:*  Thomson Elite
* Sattel:*           Selle Italia SLR
*Lenker:*          Easton EA70ODI 
*Bremsen: *Magura HS33
* Griffe:* Yeti Hardcore (LockOn System)
* Naben:*          DT Hügi ONYX
* Speichen:*      DT Competition
* Nippel:          *Prolock
* Felge:* Mavic XC 717
* Reifen:*          z.Zt. IRC Mythos XC, demnächst wieder Michelin Wild Gripper
* Schläuche:* Schwalbe XXlight
* Pedale:*         NC-17 Trekking Pro Alu



 

 

 

 













*Da ich im Flachland lebe und bis auf die Baumberge im Umkreis nicht viel mehr los ist ist jede Form von Federung nur zusätzliches Gewicht ;-)*


----------



## GlanDas (24. Juni 2006)

Hast du Kinder bzw hast du noch vor welche zu zeugen?


----------



## X?X (25. Juni 2006)

bezogen auf den Sattel in Verbindung mit der komplett dämpferlosen Bauweise?   Der ist 1. saubequem, 2. ist das mit der These vom Zusammenhang von Unfruchtbarkeit und Biken schon längst wieder widerlegt - 3. funktioniert bei mir alles prima und 4. ??? Kinder möchte ich vielleicht später mal haben


----------



## Nose (25. Juni 2006)

wirklich wunderschönes gerät!
beneidenswert!


----------



## matsch (25. Juni 2006)

@X?X:  Was vielleicht dein Kinderwunsch stoppen könnte ist die Sattelnase. Die steht doch stark nach oben.... muss doch weh tun?


----------



## X?X (25. Juni 2006)

An der Sattelstellung habe ich ziemlich lange rumgefummelt, bis es bequem war - wenn die weiter runter zeigt rutsche ich eigentlich immer nach vorne - und das ist dann wirklich unbequem. Ich bin jetzt erst gerade wieder von einer längeren Tour zurück - keinerlei Beschwerden, keine Abschürfungen, keine wunden Stellen   Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (25. Juni 2006)

X?X schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Bike ist absolut starr - dagegen sind selbst Hardtails für Weicheier...*Name:           *Giant Escaper (einzig original sind Rahmen, Steuersatz & Vorbau)...


Welches Baujahr ist Dein escaper? Ich hab noch eines von 1988 im Keller...


----------



## X?X (26. Juni 2006)

Auf dem Rahmen steht etwas von 1992 - naja, also gekauft habe ich es vor ca. 6 - 7 Jahren neu. Das Teil hat sich insgesamt sehr gut gehalten - von ein paar härteren Crashs gibt es leichte Zeichen, noch ein wenig vom Steinschlag, aber insgesamt ist die Lackierung schon verdammt widerstandsfähig...wenn es poliert wird sieht es immer noch aus wie (fast) neu.


----------



## uphillking (26. Juni 2006)

Mal wieder 'n Rotwild:


----------



## GlanDas (26. Juni 2006)

so einen Geilen Rahmen so 0-8-15 maäßig aufzubauen


----------



## Wald-Schrat (26. Juni 2006)

Schaut richtig schön nach RACE aus das Wildvieh  

Und die XT-parts stehen ihm richtig gut.  
Die Schalt-Brems-Kombi wär allerdings garnicht mein Fall und Stützen gibts auch schönere als die Ritchey. 

Macht ansonsten nen edlen Eindruck das bike.


----------



## uphillking (26. Juni 2006)

Bike habe ich komplett aufgebaut gekauft. XT (incl.DualControl) war schon dran. Getauscht hab ich: Gabel, Lenkzentrale, Sattel, Reifen. Gewicht wie auf'm Foto: 11kg. Preis: knapp 2 Riesen.
@:Wald-Schrat: gekröpfte Stütze brauch ich unbedingt. Da wird die Auswahl klein.


----------



## Wald-Schrat (27. Juni 2006)

Für n Rotwild mit der Ausstattung sind knappe 2 Riesen echt n super Preis!

Ich habe ne Heylight Carbon-Stütze in meinem Voitl, die ebenfalls etwas versetzt ist, wenn auch nicht ganz so viel wie die Ritchey. (siehe meine Fotos)
Gibt es auch als Alu-Version: http://www.heylight.de/produkte/sattelstuetzen.htm


----------



## Gorth (27. Juni 2006)

Was spricht denn dagegen einen geilen Rahmen 0815mäßig aufzubauen? Die verbauten Teile halten und funktionieren top! Abgesehen davon hat es IMHO schon was wenn der Rahmen silbern ist und alle anderen Anbauteile schwarz. 

Also ich mags


----------



## xc-mtb (27. Juni 2006)

@Uphillking:

Nen richtig schönes Racebike. So soll das. Die Ritchey-Stütze passt sehr gut, das passt gut zur Lenkzentrale. Die DC funktionieren nach meinen Erfahrungen sehr gut im Renneinsatz also 

Viel Spaß

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (27. Juni 2006)

Nix da! Die comp-Stütze muss schleunigst wech! Da gibt es selbst von Ritchey Schöneres. Entweder PRO oder WCS dann passt es auch zum Vorbau. 
Der Flite ist zwar ein Supersattel aber vllt durch nen modernern SLR ersetzen!

Naja und dann noch DC!

Ansonsten!


----------



## uphillking (27. Juni 2006)

Edith L. schrieb:
			
		

> Nix da! Die comp-Stütze muss schleunigst wech! Da gibt es selbst von Ritchey Schöneres. Entweder PRO oder WCS dann passt es auch zum Vorbau.
> Der Flite ist zwar ein Supersattel aber vllt durch nen modernern SLR ersetzen!
> 
> Naja und dann noch DC!
> ...



Eine WCS-Stütze ist bereits bestellt. Kommt evtl diese Woche noch dran. Aber der Flite bleibt! Den fahr ich an all meinen Bikes. 

DC muss ich erstmal ausprobieren. Ist neu für mich. Wenns nicht klappt kommen Rapidfire dran.


----------



## Edith L. (27. Juni 2006)

Wenn ich keinen Knick in der Optik habe, ist am Bike ein LX-Schaltwerk verbaut. Sollte man dann noch auf XT wechseln!

Dann aber wirklich nur noch das allgemeine Nöhlen wegen des nicht negativ montierten Vorbaues!


----------



## uphillking (27. Juni 2006)

Schaltwerk ist XT !


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. Juni 2006)

Du hast einen Knick in der Optik.

Grrrmbl, Uphillking war schneller


----------



## Meridateufel (27. Juni 2006)

wie funtkioniert denn das ClickIt Lockout an der R-Seven
ach übrigens schönes Bike (außer die Sattelstütze)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri5 (27. Juni 2006)

Rotwild! Sabber!      

Wenn Dir natuerlich das Budget fehlt, sind die Parts ok und keiner wird das ankreiden, aber wenn Du Kohle hast, dann -wie man hier so schoen sagt- gehen ja Ritchey Parts und XT mal gar nicht.


----------



## Edith L. (27. Juni 2006)

Okay, ich hab nen Augenarzt nebenan!


----------



## Wald-Schrat (27. Juni 2006)

Verstehe nicht, was einige immer an Ritchey rumzunörgeln haben  

Die Pro Teile haben ein unschlagbares Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis und die WCS Teile sind oftmals genauso leicht wie manches Teil, das das doppelte kosten würde. 

Nur, weil manche irgendwie zwingend einen auf "individuell" machen wollen, weil man ja unbedingt was anderes, am besten auch noch teureres am bike haben muss   (was meistens nichtmal unbedingt leichter ist als WCS)

Geschmack schön und gut, aber deshalb sollte man die Ritchey Parts nicht abwerten. Sie sind funktional und günstig!


----------



## Baxx (27. Juni 2006)

Wald-Schrat schrieb:
			
		

> Geschmack schön und gut, aber deshalb sollte man die Ritchey Parts nicht abwerten. Sie sind funktional und günstig!



Klar macht Ritchey gute Sachen, aber ist halt "Mainstream" - im Gegensatz zu dem Rotwild-Rahmen. Deshalb passt das nicht so... perfekt  .


----------



## Einheimischer (27. Juni 2006)

Baxx schrieb:
			
		

> Klar macht Ritchey gute Sachen, aber ist halt "Mainstream" - im Gegensatz zu dem Rotwild-Rahmen. Deshalb passt das nicht so... perfekt  .



Rotwild Rahmen kann man auch in jedem größeren Dorf kaufen, also kann man da auch Ritchey Parts ab Pro Serie dranbauen, Comp wird dem Bike von der Qualität  her eher nicht gerecht. Für die XT Parts gilt im Prinzip das Gleiche, es muss nicht immer XTR sein und SRAM X0 ist schon lange nichts ausergewöhnliches mehr, sofern es das überhaupt jemals war.

Grüße.


----------



## Edith L. (27. Juni 2006)

Hatten wir zwar schonmal aber "Mainstream" kann so schön sein!







Das sind CC-Kunstwerke!


----------



## Dr.Dos (27. Juni 2006)

Edith L. schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind CC-Kunstwerke!


Was sind die Teile geil!


----------



## daniel77 (27. Juni 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Rotwild Rahmen kann man auch in jedem größeren Dorf kaufen, also kann man da auch Ritchey Parts ab Pro Serie dranbauen, Comp wird dem Bike von der Qualität  her eher nicht gerecht. Für die XT Parts gilt im Prinzip das Gleiche, es muss nicht immer XTR sein und SRAM X0 ist schon lange nichts ausergewöhnliches mehr, sofern es das überhaupt jemals war.
> 
> Grüße.



ganz genau! Für manche Menschen gilt eben teuer=außergewöhnlich


----------



## wrlcrew (27. Juni 2006)

Edith L. schrieb:
			
		

> Hatten wir zwar schonmal aber "Mainstream" kann so schön sein!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




An der Technik ist nix zu bemängeln - die Optik find ich allerdings gräßlich!
Sorry


----------



## Toni172 (27. Juni 2006)

nix gegen Rotwild, aber vom Aufbau des Bikes bzw. der Bikes sind die Ritchey 1000x geiler. Ein total stimmiger Aufbau. Das fängt an denZügen an und hört bei den Reifen oder dem Sattel auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (27. Juni 2006)

Edith L. schrieb:
			
		

> Hatten wir zwar schonmal aber "Mainstream" kann so schön sein!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Könnten wir bitte größere Fotos bekommen?

Danke!

mfg


----------



## HavannaClub (27. Juni 2006)

"kunst" liegt immer im auge des betrachters...der eine findet es gut ...der andere nicht....kunst wird nicht schöner durch den preis des kunstwerkes...also die die alles schön finden weil es teuer ist...sind in meinen augen nur neidisch...oder diese habe solange gespart sich ein eventuell "künstlerisch teures stangenwareteil" gekauft zu haben und es dann hier zu präsentieren...und dann sagen...das muss dran...damit es als kunst durch geht

in meinen augen ist kunst genau das...was nicht jeder hat...daraus folgt...nicht zu kaufen im laden um die ecke...da gehört auch kein sram x0 oder xtr schaltwerk dazu....selfmade...oder anfertigen lassen...die andere "kunst" kann man überall kaufen...oder halt eine künstlerische zusammenstellung von dingen im detail  aber wie gesagt...gefallen muss es immer den besitzer


----------



## uphillking (27. Juni 2006)

Zugegeben, die obigen Ritchey-Bikes sind ECHTE Kunstwerke. Aber farblich wirklich "Geschmackssache". Mir persÃ¶nlich zu bunt.
Ausserdem hege ich Zweifel ob mit den Bikes tatsÃ¤chlich auch gefahren wird (provokant:Showobjekte?).
Mein Rotwild sollte unter 2000 â¬uro kosten und hundertprozentig alltagstauglich sein. Also kein Leichtbau oder exotische Teile die nix aushalten, dafÃ¼r aber sauteuer sind. Und die Ritchey WCS Sachen find ich auch optisch passend.


----------



## Wave (27. Juni 2006)

ein bekannter von mir sucht "genau" so ein softail wie das in deinem bild linke!
soweit ich weiss, ist er bereit eine ganze menge geld dafür auzugeben, da es für eine art "museum" sein soll!

vllt kannst du dich ja mal per pm bei mir melden!!!


----------



## sporty (27. Juni 2006)

munchin Monster schrieb:
			
		

> Könnten wir bitte größere Fotos bekommen?
> 
> Danke!
> 
> mfg




Ich glaub das sind (waren ?) die Bikes vom User " bugmtb " ?
Korrigiert mich , wenn ich falsch liege.







[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]



Und hier noch ein "kleines Kunstwerk ", was ich hammergeil find :






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## eHugo (27. Juni 2006)

also dat Ritchey is ja mal ein traum dieser filigrane rahmen GOIL

ok dat Klein die farbe... aber sonst schön oldschool 

geile bikes


----------



## chri5 (28. Juni 2006)

Das Klein!?! Ja was soll ich sagen....gibt halt nix schoeneres!
Behalt das gute Stueck und sei nicht so dumm wie ich, ich hab mein Starr Adroit verkauft und werde sowas wohl nie wieder bekommen. Ich Vollidiot!


----------



## chris29 (28. Juni 2006)

> =HavannaClub
> in meinen augen ist kunst genau das...was nicht jeder hat...daraus folgt...nicht zu kaufen im laden um die ecke...da gehört auch kein sram x0 oder xtr schaltwerk dazu....selfmade...oder anfertigen lassen...die andere "kunst" kann man überall kaufen...oder halt eine künstlerische zusammenstellung von dingen im detail  aber wie gesagt...gefallen muss es immer den besitzer



Naja, ist in meinen Augen so nicht ganz korrekt. Wenn man hier nur Bikes mit absoluten Sefmade- Teilen reingesetzt hätte wäre das Thema vill. 3-4 Seiten lang und nich knapp 400. 
Ich bin auch der Meinung das z.Bsp. X.O und XTR nicht jeder hat und die Teile um Klassen besser aussehen als Ihre billigen Schwestern. Und meine Easton Carbon-Teile sehen auch besser aus  als die Ritchey WCS.... m.E.
Ich denke ich hab hier schon Kunstwerke gesehen die mit sog. Stangenware aufgebaut waren.


----------



## Edith L. (28. Juni 2006)

sporty schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub das sind (waren ?) die Bikes vom User " bugmtb " ?
> Korrigiert mich , wenn ich falsch liege.



...und ist schon fast ne Ewigkeit her, dass die gepostet wurden. 

Aber die Teile lohnen immer mal wieder aktuell als Anhaltspunkt dafür verlinkt zu werden, was als CC-Kunstwerk anzusehen ist! 

Ist schon kleiner Unterschied zu manchem *G*ü*T*erwagon hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jopo (28. Juni 2006)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man hier nur Bikes mit absoluten Sefmade- Teilen reingesetzt hätte wäre das Thema vill. 3-4 Seiten lang und nich knapp 400.
> Ich bin auch der Meinung das z.Bsp. X.O und XTR nicht jeder hat und die Teile um Klassen besser aussehen als Ihre billigen Schwestern. Und meine Easton Carbon-Teile sehen auch besser aus als die Ritchey WCS.... m.E.
> Ich denke ich hab hier schon Kunstwerke gesehen die mit sog. Stangenware aufgebaut waren.


Ich bin hier ja nur "Mitleser" und muss chris voll Recht geben. Hier geht's ja wohl um CC-Bikes, die fahrbar sind, möglichst Race-tauglich. Was zum "Kunstwerk" absolut dazugehört ist eine stimmige, hochwertige Ausstattung, ein gutes Farbkonzept und Brems- und Schaltzüge in perfekter Länge (was ja eine besondere Kunst zu sein scheint und mit Geld garantiert nix zu tun hat). Wenn dann noch polierte Titanschrauben dran sind, umso besser.
Andere können auch schöne Bikes sein, aber eben keine Kunstwerke. Und wenn es nur oder hauptsächlich mir selber gefällt, ist es garantiert kein Kunstwerk!
jopo


----------



## Deleted61137 (28. Juni 2006)

> Andere können auch schöne Bikes sein, aber eben keine Kunstwerke. Und wenn es nur oder hauptsächlich mir selber gefällt, ist es garantiert kein Kunstwerk!



Jedes Bike ist für sich ein Kunstwerk nur der jeweilige Stil gefällt nicht allen !


----------



## Baxx (28. Juni 2006)

daniel77 schrieb:
			
		

> ganz genau! Für manche Menschen gilt eben teuer=außergewöhnlich



Das Argument zieht nicht. Rotwild hat wohl kaum ein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Ein ungelabelter Kinesis-Rahmen wäre hier, würde es streng nach dem PLV gehen, viel eher angebracht.

Mir gefällt das Rotwild, keine Frage. Neidisch bin ich auch nicht - solange es sich noch in dieser Preisklasse bewegt  . Es ist sicherlich ein Bike, das zuverlässig funktioniert, gut fahrbar ist und auch sonst seine Sache gut macht.

Aber ein Kunstwerk ist es imho nicht. Kunstwerke sind für mich liebevoll aufgebaute Räder, mit Teilen nach denen man suchen oder auf die man etwas warten muss, eventuell mit kleinen individuellen Veränderungen.


----------



## jopo (28. Juni 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> Jedes Bike ist für sich ein Kunstwerk nur der jeweilige Stil gefällt nicht allen !


Leider kann ich Dich jetzt nicht einfach ignorieren.
Kunst kommt von Können! Und Können erzeugt Anerkennung! Wenn Dein Zeug nicht anerkannt wird, bist Du kein Könner und Dein Bike ist kein Kunstwerk! Alles klar?
jopo


----------



## Deleted61137 (28. Juni 2006)

> Kunst kommt von Können! Und Können erzeugt Anerkennung! Wenn Dein Zeug nicht anerkannt wird, bist Du kein Könner und Dein Bike ist kein Kunstwerk! Alles klar?
> jopo




haben wir das thema mit meinem bike nicht grade beendet!?  ich hab auch nicht mal von meinem sondern von JEDEM bike gesprochen also warum fängst du depressiver cannondale fahrer an wieder so ein mist zu reden ! hast wohl auch ein problem mit mir so wie ein gewisser anderer dessen nick deinem ähnelt !


----------



## Deleted61137 (28. Juni 2006)

ach und jopo..war mal in deiner galerie...also dein raven sieht auch nicht grad gekonnt aus mit dem ganzen zeug dran und bekommt von mir auch auf keinen fall anerkennung ! ALLES KLAR !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardraider (28. Juni 2006)

Sind wir hier im Kindergarten? 

GT-Musa - du bringst ziemlich viel unruhe in dieses Forum...


----------



## Deleted61137 (28. Juni 2006)

jopo ist noch in der Vorschule !




> du bringst ziemlich viel unruhe in dieses Forum...




tja wenn einige meinen sich streiten zu müssen hab ich nix dagegen obwohl mir der nette weg lieber wäre aber klappt halt nicht mit jedem !


----------



## Wald-Schrat (28. Juni 2006)

Zu einer Unruhe gehören immer mindestens 2 Personen. 

Selbst wenn es so sein sollte, dass Person A irgendwas provokantes geschrieben hat (was in meinen Augen hier völlig offen ist), setzt das noch lange nicht voraus, dass Person B genauso provokant antworten muss. 
Klüger wäre es vielmehr, sich dann gerade NICHT von irgend welchen Beiträgen, von wem auch immer, provozieren zu lassen. Denn DAS zeigt Größe 

Wird doch wohl möglich sein Kritik zu äußern, ohne gleich aus den Fugen zu geraten!


----------



## bugmtb (28. Juni 2006)

uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> Zugegeben, die obigen Ritchey-Bikes sind ECHTE Kunstwerke. Aber farblich wirklich "Geschmackssache". Mir persönlich zu bunt.
> Ausserdem hege ich Zweifel ob mit den Bikes tatsächlich auch gefahren wird (provokant:Showobjekte?).
> Mein Rotwild sollte unter 2000 uro kosten und hundertprozentig alltagstauglich sein. Also kein Leichtbau oder exotische Teile die nix aushalten, dafür aber sauteuer sind. Und die Ritchey WCS Sachen find ich auch optisch passend.



Freut mich, das wieder über meine Bikes gesprochen wird  
Das Softy ist leider nicht mehr in meinem Besitz, aber es werden beide noch oft gefahren


----------



## jopo (28. Juni 2006)

Ich muss mich entschuldigen, ich habe mich zwei mal missverständlich ausgedrückt.





> Andere können auch schöne Bikes sein, aber eben keine Kunstwerke. Und wenn es nur oder hauptsächlich mir selber gefällt, ist es garantiert kein Kunstwerk!


ich meinte: Andere Bikes können auch schön sein, aber eben keine Kunstwerke. Und wenn es nur oder hauptsächlich dem Besitzer gefällt, ist es garantiert kein Kunstwerk!


> Kunst kommt von Können! Und Können erzeugt Anerkennung! Wenn Dein Zeug nicht anerkannt wird, bist Du kein Könner und Dein Bike ist kein Kunstwerk! Alles klar?


Ich wollte sagen: Wenn ein Bike nicht auch von Anderen anerkannt wird, ist der Besitzer kein Könner und sein Bike ist kein Kunstwerk! Jetzt alles klar?

Hatte ich leider im Eifer die falschen Worte erwischt, sorry nochmal!
jopo


----------



## race-jo (28. Juni 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> hast wohl auch ein problem mit mir so wie ein gewisser anderer dessen nick deinem ähnelt !




also direkt ein problem mit dir hab ich nicht. aber wenn einem mal langweilig ist kann man dich wunderbar provozieren, du gehst dann ab wie ein pitbull, und hier ist der punk los  

wenn sich jemand über mein stangenbike aufregt, muss ich auch nicht hier rumblöcken, dann hat er eben was gegen stangenware. solltest dich mal ähnlich verhalten und nicht immer nur versuchen andere rund zu machen.


----------



## race-jo (28. Juni 2006)

@ gt-musa

zitat von einem kumpel von mir , der sich gar net mit bikes auskennt: "das fahrrad sieht wirklich nicht grad toll aus!"

also mein jung

das ding is kein kunswerk


----------



## Deleted61137 (28. Juni 2006)

ach JO es geht doch garnicht darum das über mein bike geredet wird sondern mehr darum das egal wann und wozu ich etwas texte irgend jemand kommt und gleich anfängt mit sachen wie "dein bike ist nicht dies und dein dein bike ist nicht das" obwohl es garnicht darum geht was mein bike ist oder auch nicht und das stört mich halt !


----------



## Deleted61137 (28. Juni 2006)

> Wird doch wohl möglich sein Kritik zu äußern, ohne gleich aus den Fugen zu geraten!



wenn mal kritik kommen würde dann sicher ja aber ich höre meistens nur beleidigungen !




> also direkt ein problem mit dir hab ich nicht. aber wenn einem mal langweilig ist kann man dich wunderbar provozieren, du gehst dann ab wie ein pitbull, und hier ist der punk los



herrlich,oder !!?


----------



## AngryApe (28. Juni 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> ach und jopo..war mal in deiner galerie...also dein raven sieht auch nicht grad gekonnt aus mit dem ganzen zeug dran und bekommt von mir auch auf keinen fall anerkennung ! ALLES KLAR !?









ist soweit ich mich erinnern kann das erste raven das mir ECHT GEFÄLLT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (29. Juni 2006)

Extrem geil, bis auf die Abstreifringe an der Gabel, aber alleine die Feder am Dämpfer....... nur geil.


Philipp


----------



## [email protected]!t (29. Juni 2006)

AngryApe schrieb:
			
		

> ist soweit ich mich erinnern kann das erste raven das mir ECHT GEFÄLLT



nur ne meinung:
:kotz:


----------



## Beach90 (29. Juni 2006)

ich find´s auch geil.
.... und hört mal auf mit der kinder-kacke ,Danke !


----------



## joines (29. Juni 2006)

meine meinung zu  den beiden bikes mal außen vor, aber wichtig ist doch:
schönheit liegt im auge des betrachters!! und nicht anders!



> @ gt-musa
> 
> zitat von einem kumpel von mir , *der sich gar net mit bikes auskennt*: "das fahrrad sieht wirklich nicht grad toll aus!"
> 
> ...



gerade deswegen isses also wirklich keins oder?  
hört doch mal bitte auf so schwarz/weiß zu denken, viele der letzten posts sind einfach so beschränkt!!

also bitte lasst es doch mal bleiben jungs, begreift doch, ihr macht den thread nur noch kaputter als er schon ist, dabei hatte er sich doch grad erst erholt...
@ alle
also ignoriert doch einfach mal solche posts, spart allen mitlesenden reichlich nerven!


----------



## Hardraider (29. Juni 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> wenn mal kritik kommen würde dann sicher ja aber ich höre meistens nur beleidigungen !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst du mal Versuchen dein Gelabere in EINEN Post zu Packen und nich dauernt Double-Postings zu veranstalten? 

Danke


----------



## wrlcrew (29. Juni 2006)

So - hier noch mal mein '96er GT LTS
Hab's letztens mal im GT-thread gepostet, aber ich dachte mir, hier passt's auch ganz gut rein. Da gibt's bestimmt geteilte meinungen, aber für mich ist der Rahmen mit der Titanschwinge allein schon ein Kunstwerk. Vielleicht weil er schon zehn Jahre auf'm Buckel hat und ich ihn jedes Mal, immer noch so schön finde wie am ersten Tag (lol hört sich an wie ne schmalzige Liebeserklärung an eine Frau). Über einiges lässt sich bestimmt streiten, wie die Gabel, den Bremsadapter oder dass die Felge hinten keine disc ist (aber ich finds trotzdem geil ;-). Sieht momentan auch etwas anders aus - Kurbeln, Schaltung etc XT/XTR...der Wiederaufbau wird etwas klassischer.

Gruß


----------



## AngryApe (29. Juni 2006)

*AFFENGEIL*


----------



## Hardraider (29. Juni 2006)

bis auf die hinterrad felge AFFENGEIL


----------



## jopo (29. Juni 2006)

Ich finde die hintere Felge mit der silbernen Flanke passender als die vordere. 
jopo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaschmirKönig (29. Juni 2006)

wie schon im GT thread, die GABEl ist bähh, der rest superb 

ps: das raven könnte auch als crossmofa durchgehen, absolut nicht mein geschmack


----------



## Seifert692 (29. Juni 2006)

@[email protected]

Ich find´s  wirklich geil.


----------



## jopo (29. Juni 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> ps: das raven könnte auch als crossmofa durchgehen, absolut nicht mein geschmack


Mein Raven gehört auch nicht in diesen Thread und ich habe es hier auch nicht reingestellt! Es wiegt 14,5 Kilo und wird ausschliesslich auf Touren so zwischen 1000 und 2000 HM benutzt.
jopo


----------



## Wald-Schrat (29. Juni 2006)

Stimme Jopo zu: die hintere Felge passt besser. Und angesichts der Tatsache, dass das mit dem Bremsadapter da hinten ziemlich sch**** aussieht, würd ich auf V-brake umrüsten.
Ich fahr an meinem Straßen-MTB auch vorne Disk und hinten V-brake und ich empfinde den Unterschied überhaupt nicht als störend...  

Sonst ne geile Kiste mit dem Rahmen. Hätte nicht vermutet, dass der schon 10 Jahre alt is   Vor allem glänzt der so schön


----------



## AngryApe (29. Juni 2006)

sorry jopo, fürs posten, ich wollt die aussage über das nicht grad gekonnte raven hier ned einfach so stehen lassen 

hmm zumindest optisch fand ich die votec gabeln immer schon ziemlich gut, gefahren bin ich sie wohl noch nicht...


----------



## Baxx (29. Juni 2006)

wrlcrew schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht momentan auch etwas anders aus - Kurbeln, Schaltung etc XT/XTR...der Wiederaufbau wird etwas klassischer.



Das hoffe ich. Im momentanen Zustand gefällt's mir nicht. Der geile Rahmen wird durch die ganzen Adapter und monströsen Anbauten (Gabel...) doch total vergewaltigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wrlcrew (29. Juni 2006)

Sehr schön Jungens - danke!
Endlich auch mal wieder konstruktive Kritik.
Zunächst mal, vergewaltigt find ich jetzt bissl übertrieben (der Rahmen ist ja auch nicht gerade "dünn" geraten - bin auch nicht der Typ der an klassischen Rahmen unbedingt entsprechende Teile haben MUSS. Ist halt Ansichtssache. Wird aber trotzdem eher in die Richtung gehen. Werd die GS4 eventuell durch ne JudyDH tauschen (aber nur vielleicht ;-). Naben werden durch schöne,fette, polierte WHITE INDUSTRIES getauscht. Hinten ne Felgenbremse dran? Hhm, Idee ist nich schlecht, vielleicht polierte HS33. Zumal die vordere Felge jetzt auf meinem Intense ist und ich noch welche mit silberner Bremsflanke hab. Obwohl ich schwarze Discs eigentlich schicker find. Wenn ich alles so hab wie den Rahmen, blink ich wie ne Kugel am Weihnachtsbaum ;-)
So - geiles Wetter, ab aufs Bike...

Gruß


----------



## jopo (29. Juni 2006)

AngryApe schrieb:
			
		

> sorry jopo, fürs posten, ich wollt die aussage über das nicht grad gekonnte raven hier ned einfach so stehen lassen
> 
> hmm zumindest optisch fand ich die votec gabeln immer schon ziemlich gut, gefahren bin ich sie wohl noch nicht...


Danke, ist schon OK! Aber siehst ja, jetzt glauben Leute, weil sie nicht richtig mitlesen, ich wollte mein Raven hier als CC-Monster verkaufen.

Votec-Gabeln aber auch nur, wo sie hinpassen. Auf keinen Fall passen sie in ein 1996er GT LTS.
Ich glaube, die einzige Votec, die gescheit geht, ist die GS4-OS (Oeldämpfung/Stahlfedern), die wiegt 2,5 Kilo. Und die hat auch nur mit den Faltenbälgen ein gutes Losbrechmoment, die Abstreifringe sind echt Mist.
jopo


----------



## Edith L. (29. Juni 2006)

Diese GT's sah man meiner Meinung nach früher oft mit Doppelbrückengabeln. Vollgefedert hiess ja immer gleich Downhill, da musste sowas natürlich ran!

Interessant ist an den LTS die Dämpferanlenkung, da keine direkte Befestigung oder Abstützung des Dämpfers am Rahmen vorliegt.

Ist ja angeblich erst heute alles "neu" und "modern"!

Liegt ich falsch damit oder hab ich jetzt wieder nen Knick in der Pupille oder nen Knoten in ner Gehirnwindung.

Für Gewichtsfetischisten und den geübten Bremser (überwiegend Nutzung vorne) ist die Kombo Scheibe vorne und hinten V-brake sicherlich immer noch interessant.


----------



## daddy yo yo (29. Juni 2006)

gelöscht


----------



## daddy yo yo (29. Juni 2006)

gelöscht


----------



## daddy yo yo (29. Juni 2006)

sporty schrieb:
			
		

> Und hier noch ein "kleines Kunstwerk ", was ich hammergeil find :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aber schöner sind die hier:

http://www.wundel.com/kleinkatalog_1994_19_grossbild.htm
http://www.wundel.com/kleinkatalog_1994_16u17_grossbild.htm


----------



## Schafschützer (29. Juni 2006)

Nachdem der Thread wiedereinmal eine Laberphase überwunden hat wage ich mich auch mal wieder aus meinem Versteck:


----------



## Edith L. (29. Juni 2006)

Mmmmh, Bj 2005!
Anstatt der manitou ne Reba und andere Stütze nebst Sattel! 

Sonst ziemliche Stangenware!  Nicht bös gemeint, wollt mal ein bisschen ätzen.
Ich mag es, gefällig eben, bis auf DC Teile! 
Fasse etwas ähnliches ebenfalls gerade ins Auge.
Sag mal noch was dazu!


----------



## Exekuhtot (29. Juni 2006)

Wo siehst du denn da ne Manitou? ALso für mich sieht das stark nach ner RS aus.........

Ansonsten ganz hübsch, wobei mir die XT Kurbeln nicht zusagen.

Philipp


----------



## 007ike (29. Juni 2006)

Exekuhtot schrieb:
			
		

> Wo siehst du denn da ne Manitou? ALso für mich sieht das stark nach ner RS aus.........
> 
> Ansonsten ganz hübsch, wobei mir die XT Kurbeln nicht zusagen.
> 
> Philipp


lies es doch einfach noch mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (29. Juni 2006)

Ich finde es gut


----------



## Redkap (29. Juni 2006)

is doch ganz guad,

sicher ein problemloses bike...aber sieht tatsächlich nach stangenware aus...

oder hast dus selber zamgschraubt?

greetz


----------



## Exekuhtot (29. Juni 2006)

@007ike: entweder bin ich jetzt voll daneben oder ich kann nicht mehbr lesen. Da steht doch: Anstatt der Manitou ne Reba..........ah jetzt kommt es mir auch sorry, ich bin wohl doch noch etwas verpeilt.

Philipp


----------



## 007ike (29. Juni 2006)

kommt vor (Grinzzzzzzzzz)


----------



## Edith L. (29. Juni 2006)

@Exekuhtot
Hier zum Vergleich das bike auf der Website!


----------



## Exekuhtot (29. Juni 2006)

Jupp, jetzt ist das letzte bisschen Unklarheit ausgeräumt. So sollte es doch immer hier laufen, freundlich, Unwissenheit verzeihend...... aber das schaffen ja leider nicht alle.......

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Philipp


----------



## Schafschützer (29. Juni 2006)

Getauscht wurden: Sattel, Stütze , Vorbau, Lenker, Pedale, Gabel, Bremsscheibe vorne (Reifen, Kette, Bremsbeläge ).

Ich finde schon, daß es sich vom Original unterscheidet. Naja, ein Rad von der Stange wird leider immer ein Rad von der Stange bleiben. Aber ich versuche wenigstens neue Teile nicht nur nach Funktion, sondern auch nach Optik auszuwählen (Da wird der zukünftige DT-LRS wohl das Gesamtbild stören).


----------



## Jendo (29. Juni 2006)

Servus.
Mein noch mir gehörendes Kunstwerk 

Commencal VIP Nuts:












Das Rad steht im Bikemarkt zum Verkauf, falls jemand interesse hat, einfach dem Link in meiner Signatur folgen 

Gruß,
Jendo


----------



## Wald-Schrat (29. Juni 2006)

Ist der hintere Reifen nicht verkehrt drauf??

Ist aber schon n schickes Ding!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seifert692 (29. Juni 2006)

Wald-Schrat schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der hintere Reifen nicht verkehrt drauf??
> 
> Ist aber schon n schickes Ding!



Laufrichtung stimmt


----------



## Schafschützer (29. Juni 2006)

Wirkt das nur auf dem Bild so oder ist der Lenkwinkel recht flach? 

Und um mich für den heutigen Tag völlig zu blamieren: Was bedeutet VIP in Bezug auf das Commencal?


----------



## Redkap (29. Juni 2006)

nett....aber das blau beißt sich etwas find ich


----------



## Jendo (29. Juni 2006)

Der Lenkwinkel ist für mich sehr ok, kann mich nicht beklagen 
Das blau der Gabel ist mir sehr wichtig da ich irgendwie ne Farbmacke habe. Das ganze könnt ihr gerne in meiner Galerie an meinem Rocky Mountain Rasouli bewundern (oder hier klicken!).Ich brauch einfach einen Farbtupfer am Bike!


----------



## Ramon Salazar (29. Juni 2006)

Hier mein Giant.


----------



## Seifert692 (29. Juni 2006)

na ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Kanadier (29. Juni 2006)

sieht dass nur so aus oder hast du deinen riser etwas überdreht? Sonst noch spacer raus und gut ist. Und mach mal deine Signatur etwas kleiner. Ist aber leider ein rad von der stange, hat aber potential.
MFG
Der Kanadier


----------



## 3rr0r (30. Juni 2006)

Schönes M8  Ich liebe dieses Fahrrad, stell meines auch mal rein sobald ich ne Digicam zur Hand habe. Hab mir auch schon überlegt, ne Reba dranzuschrauben, aber ich warte bis das Geld für ne Fox langt ^^. Fandest du die Skareb auch zu weich und labbrig? Ich hab mir nach einem Monat die Feder der Skareb gebrochen, sofort darauf die Duke montiert. Welten unterschied ^^. Wiege je nach Speckfaktor ca 75-80kg.

Ausstattung

Stevens M8 race 2005
Rock Shox Duke Sl 2004
Formula Oro K24 2006
Stevens Original Anbauteile bis auf Lenker (153g)
XTR Shifter 2002
XTR Umwerfer 2006
XT Schaltwerk 2004 (bald XTR)
XT Kurbel 2004 (bald mit TA Kettenblättern)
XT Kassette 2004
Selle Italia SLR XP
Mavic XM819 Disc Cannondale 24loch
Shimano PDM 415 (bald eggbeater)
~10,4kg (mit Pedalen)

Ziel: 9,8kg


----------



## Hupert (30. Juni 2006)

3rr0r schrieb:
			
		

> , aber ich warte bis das Geld für ne Fox langt



Schlag dir das mal schön aus deinem zugedröhnten Kopf... solche Sahnestücken sind dem 4.OG vorbehalten 

PS: Wir haben noch nen Paar Eggbeater unter der Ladentheke rumkullern...


----------



## 3rr0r (30. Juni 2006)

äääschd ? wasn für eggbeater ? und für wieviel ?


----------



## Einheimischer (30. Juni 2006)

@Ramon Salazar

wie fahren sich die ovalen Laufräder denn so? Dann noch ne LX Biopace Kurbel und 'ne Oberrohrlänge von 350mm...  

Grüße.

P.s.: im Anhang dein Bike in (fast) richtiger Länge, leider imho immernoch kein CC-Kunstwerk! Vor allem wg. dem Cockpit.


----------



## damonsta (30. Juni 2006)

ich finde auch dass der thread immer mehr zum "ich poste mein bike mal, mögt es, schnell!!!" wird


----------



## Hupert (30. Juni 2006)

...mit Kunstwerken hat das schon längst nichts mehr zu tun. Leider... war mal einer meiner Lieblingsthreads hier.


----------



## Seifert692 (30. Juni 2006)

@[email protected]

Den Sattel hättest du gleich mit strecken können!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (30. Juni 2006)

Geht mir auch so, früher konnte man sich hier noch Anregungen holen. Wenn ich heute in den Thread reinschaue sehe ich fast nur noch... lassen wir das. Ich finds einfach nur schade!

@Seifert: da war nix mehr zu retten 

Grüße.


----------



## Manni1599 (30. Juni 2006)

Moin!

Also - Ich habe mir hier im Thread auch einige Anregungen holen können:





Avalanche 2.0

Schaltung X.0 mit Twister, XT Werfer, LX Kurbel(Truvativ Stylo Carbon oder XTR kommt nächste Woche!), Eggbeater SL, KMC Kette X.9 SL, LRS Ringle Dirty Flea, DS-2 XC Felgen, DT Speichen, Conti Supersonic Schläuche, Michelin XCR Dry²,Hope-Schnellspanner, RS Psylo Race 80 mm, Louise 2006, Trigon Carbon Stütze, Flite Titanium(SLR TT folgt) Guizzo Vorbau 120 mm ,- 6°, Truvativ Flatbar, Smica Barends. Gewicht (mit Pedalen und Tacho) 11,25 Kg. Mit dem Kurbel und Sattel "upgrade" wird das Gewicht dann bei unter 11 Kg inkl. liegen. 

SO LANGSAM WIRD'S !

Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seifert692 (30. Juni 2006)

Auf jeden Fall schon mal was ganz anderes.  
Vielleicht noch ´ne andere Kurbelgarnitur.

Grüße


----------



## Einheimischer (30. Juni 2006)

Schliese mich an, schickes Bike. Kurbel wird ja gewechselt.

Grüße.


----------



## Seifert692 (30. Juni 2006)

Okay, hab´s zu schnell überflogen!
Dann passt es.


----------



## Wald-Schrat (30. Juni 2006)

Von der Mischung blauer Rahmen / goldene Gabel bekomm ich ehrlich gesagt fast Augenkrebs....  
Wie kann man in so ein bike ne Psylo einbauen   Da gibts doch weiiiiitaus passendere Gabeln!

Der Rest ist ok.


----------



## Seifert692 (30. Juni 2006)

Wald-Schrat schrieb:
			
		

> Von der Mischung blauer Rahmen / goldene Gabel bekomm ich ehrlich gesagt fast Augenkrebs....
> 
> 
> Es gibt wirklich Schlimmeres!
> ...


----------



## Einheimischer (30. Juni 2006)

Zumal die Psylo Race sogar noch relativ leicht ist. Farblich finde ich Gold und Blau auch passend. Muss ja nicht immer schwarz sein.

Grüße.


----------



## Seifert692 (30. Juni 2006)

Genau! 

Und außerdem zählt das Gesamtpaket. Aber vorallem muss es stimmig sein.


----------



## wrlcrew (30. Juni 2006)

Ich finds auch schön! Schon deshalb weil's ein GT is...;-)
Allerdings fänd ich ne Gabel in schickem white noch nen Tick runder...



PS: hab mir gerade mal deine pics angeschaut - nimms mir bitte nicht übel, ist auch nicht bös' gemeint, aber findest du nicht, bevor man ein Rad auf leicht trimmt, sollte man mal mit dem tunen des eigenen Gewichts anfangen? Denn da könnten doch locker mal 15KG weg.

Gruß


----------



## speeddisko (30. Juni 2006)

Mein Bike war schon mal hier... jetzt allerdings mit besserem Foto. Bremsleitungen werden noch gekürzt... Die Crossride werde ich diesen Winter wohl gegen gegen etwas Schönes/Leichtes tauschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seifert692 (30. Juni 2006)

@[email protected]

Passt einfach!


----------



## Manni1599 (30. Juni 2006)

Erstmal : Danke für die Blumen! 

@ waldschrat: ich mag diese Gabel einfach, und sie funktioniert super. Die Farbe ist sicher nicht jedermanns Geschmack, ich mag sie leiden (die meisten meiner Mitbiker(innen) auch..

@wrlcrew: sind eher 20 Kg, und ich habe ehrlich zu keiner Zeit die Komponenten mit der Waage gekauft. Ich habe zuerst auf Funktion und Haltbarkeit geachtet, sonst hätte der Spaß mit 95 Kg Biker (inkl. Camelbak u. Klamotten) schnell ein Ende.........
Unfit bin ich übrigens nicht, fahre ca. 8.000 Km im Jahr.

Das Rad hat in der derzeitigen "Fassung" schon einige Runden hinter sich, teilweise auch heftige Wurzeltrails und alles ist G (u) T 

 Manni

P.S. Welche Kurbel passt denn nun besser? Truvativ Stylo Carbon oder XTR? Oder etwas ganz anderes? Limit liegt bei ca. 250,- Euronen.


----------



## jopo (30. Juni 2006)

@[email protected] ohne die Flasche sehr schönes Bike.  
Hier sieht man wieder, dass silberne Felgenflanken auch in Verbindung mit Disc sehr gut kommen! Muss ich bei meinem CrossMofa auch noch machen.
jopo


----------



## Wald-Schrat (30. Juni 2006)

Muss nicht immer schwarz sein, nö. Aber wenn ich mir das GT mit na weißen Marathon SL vorstelle....  
Aber wenn du die Farbe leiden magst, ist ja alles in Butter soweit 

Aber wenn schon gold, dann würd ich vielleicht auch noch n paar mehr goldene Parts dran bauen. Sattelklemme, n paar Schrauben usw... Dann wirds noch stimmiger find ich!


----------



## BigTic (30. Juni 2006)

So,

hier mal einige Fotos von meinem Rad. Sieht zwar der Serie recht ähnlich, hat damit aber nicht mehr viel gemein.


----------



## wrlcrew (30. Juni 2006)

Schön! Fand die Farbgebung der neuen KTM-Serien eh immer ganz geil.
Aber der Sattel schaut doch arg weit nach unten...rutschste da vorne nicht runter?


@manni1599 - war wirklich nicht spitzfindig gemeint von mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (30. Juni 2006)

neue reifen wären auch nicht so schlecht


----------



## BigTic (30. Juni 2006)

@wrlcrew: Das mit dem Sattel ist ein Versehen, hatte vorher daran rumgeschraubt und vergessen ihn wieder vernünftig einzustellen. Allerdings ist diese Stellung doch sehr Lendenschonend 

@mecky: Neue Reifen kommen nächste Woche. Dann gibts ein paar schöne Raing Ralph in 2.25


----------



## Focusbiker90 (30. Juni 2006)

Hallöle!

Will jetzt auch mal mein Bike hier rein stellen Und kein Wort zur Gabel, die wird irgendwann noch gegen ne Reba Team ausgetauscht- hoffentlich






MfG Micha


----------



## Peter88 (30. Juni 2006)

@ Focusbiker   Gleich wird dein bike zerrissen   

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## Schafschützer (30. Juni 2006)

Dauert noch etwas. Fußball fängt gleich an.


----------



## Seifert692 (30. Juni 2006)

*DEUTSCHLAND IST WEITER!!!*  ​


----------



## Manni1599 (30. Juni 2006)

wrlcrew schrieb:
			
		

> @manni1599 - war wirklich nicht spitzfindig gemeint von mir.



Hab ich auch nicht so aufgefasst, ich weiss ja das da noch "Tuningpotential" ist... 

Was sagt ihr nun zur Kurbelwahl? 


*"Jetzt werden wir Weltmeister"*


----------



## Deleted61137 (30. Juni 2006)

> DEUTSCHLAND IST WEITER!!!




schön das du dich freust aber was hat das mit diesem thread zu tun !?


----------



## Seifert692 (30. Juni 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> schön das du dich freust aber was hat das mit diesem thread zu tun !?



Man, man, man, du gibst aber auch überall deinen Senf dazu!
Hast du zuhause nichts zu melden, weil du hier im Forum den Harten spieltst!?!
Ich freue mich für mein Land, also bleib mal locker!
Kein Wunder das du überall aneckst, wenn du bei jeder Antwort irgendwelchen Quark raus haust.
Nichts für ungut, aber das ist mir einfach zu niedrig.

Grüße an alle Deutschlandfans


----------



## Seifert692 (30. Juni 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich auch nicht so aufgefasst, ich weiss ja das da noch "Tuningpotential" ist...
> 
> Was sagt ihr nun zur Kurbelwahl?
> 
> ...



Nimm die XTR. Da bekommst du für "wenig" Geld, super Qualität.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (30. Juni 2006)

@GT-Musa: Dein Vorname ist nicht zufällig Diego Armando?   

@seifert692: Danke für den Tipp, werde nächste Woche mal (wieder) bei Christoph (CNC) reinschauen und mir verschiedene Kurbeln anschauen. Farblich passt denke ich die von Dir vorgeschlagene XTR am besten, von der Steifigkeit her sollte sie ja auch über alle Zweifel erhaben sein.

Einen Goldfarben eloxierten Sattelstützenschnellspanner von Hope gibt es da ja auch......


----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. Juni 2006)

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich, daß die bereits verbaute LX optisch weit besser reinpaßt als eine XTR oder eine Truvativ Carbon.
Silber ist bereits an mehreren Stellen am Rad, die XTR würde wieder eine andere Farbe mit reinbringen. Selbiges gilt für die dicke Stylo.

Dein Rad ist ja jetzt schon nicht gerade eine graue Maus, ich würde keine weitere Farbe mit reinbringen.

Gruß,     Geisterfahrer


----------



## Seifert692 (30. Juni 2006)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Ehrlich gesagt finde ich, daß die bereits verbaute LX optisch weit besser reinpaßt als eine XTR oder eine Truvativ Carbon.
> Silber ist bereits an mehreren Stellen am Rad, die XTR würde wieder eine andere Farbe mit reinbringen. Selbiges gilt für die dicke Stylo.
> 
> Dein Rad ist ja jetzt schon nicht gerade eine graue Maus, ich würde keine weitere Farbe mit reinbringen.
> ...



Dann wenigstens ´ne Xt, oder?
Gibt es ja für super Geld und ist es auch auf alle Fälle wert.

Grüße


----------



## Deleted61137 (30. Juni 2006)

> Man, man, man, du gibst aber auch überall deinen Senf dazu!
> Hast du zuhause nichts zu melden, weil du hier im Forum den Harten spieltst!?!
> Ich freue mich für mein Land, also bleib mal locker!
> Kein Wunder das du überall aneckst, wenn du bei jeder Antwort irgendwelchen Quark raus haust.
> Nichts für ungut, aber das ist mir einfach zu niedrig.




musst ja nicht glech agressiv werden mein kleiner ! ich sag ja das es schön ist das du dich freust aber es hat doch wirklich nix mit diesem thread zu tun !!!


----------



## trailblaster (30. Juni 2006)

ich wuerde dir eine normale truvativ stylo oder eben die xt empfehlen


----------



## Focusbiker90 (30. Juni 2006)

Peter88 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Focusbiker   Gleich wird dein bike zerrissen
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Peter




Wieso sollte mein Bike zerissen werden? Wie meinste des?

@ all

Wie findet ihr denn mein Bike? 


MfG Micha


----------



## uphillking (30. Juni 2006)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso sollte mein Bike zerissen werden? Wie meinste des?
> 
> @ all
> 
> ...




Demnächst werden womöglich noch Fahrräder von Praktiker und Obi hier eingestellt.


----------



## Gorth (30. Juni 2006)

Alter bist Du dreist!

Nu schau Dir mal das Focus nochmal an und versuch wenigstens die Parts an dem Focus zu identifizieren bevor du einfach so lospostest (<-- geiles Wort!).
Das Bild ist zugegebenermaßen nicht der Knaller, aber deswegen stellt man das Rad nicht gleich mit Baumarkträdern gleich...


----------



## Deleted61137 (30. Juni 2006)

> Nu schau Dir mal das Focus nochmal an und versuch wenigstens die Parts an dem Focus zu identifizieren



ausser der xt kurbel erkenne ich nicht viel.vielleicht sollte er mal mehr dazu sagen ausser "..und kein wort zur gabel.." ! was ist da so dran?hat ers so gekauft oder selber was gemacht?....usw. !? eventuell ein etwas besseres foto!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (30. Juni 2006)

Gabel scheint eine Suntour zu sein. Oh Gott!
Bremse ne billige Julie ?
Rahmen tonnenschwer.
So ein Bike kriegste an jeder Ecke für ein paar Euro. Weder exklusiv, noch hochwertig, noch selten. Und erst recht kein Kunstwerk.

Passt also in keinster Weise hier ins Forum. Deshalb mein Vergleich mit Praktiker und Obi.


----------



## dOOd] (1. Juli 2006)

No Comment.
http://home.arcor.de/nekrobob/bike/DSC00158.JPG


----------



## jones (1. Juli 2006)

so, dann zeig ich mal ein update meines bikes.

ich hoff mal, dass es in die kategorie "kunstwerk" passt - ist ja ein custom-aufbau    
der spacerturm oben drauf sollte eigentlich schön längst weg sein, aber ich hab grad keine zeit und lust dazu - wird wohl erst im herbst fallen













ja - die bildqualität ist nicht unbedingt die beste, aber ich denke, man kann was erkennen


----------



## Baxx (1. Juli 2006)

jones schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoff mal, dass es in die kategorie "kunstwerk" passt - ist ja ein custom-aufbau



Hat was! Die goldenen Nokons beissen sich etwas mit dem Rest finde ich... da hätte ich rot gewählt. Dann noch eine rote Sattelklemme  .


----------



## Focusbiker90 (1. Juli 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> ausser der xt kurbel erkenne ich nicht viel.vielleicht sollte er mal mehr dazu sagen ausser "..und kein wort zur gabel.." ! was ist da so dran?hat ers so gekauft oder selber was gemacht?....usw. !? eventuell ein etwas besseres foto!



Naja, ich dachte ebend hier wÃ¤ren CC#ler die das erkennen kÃ¶nnten, aber nun gut!
Gabel is ne Suntour XCP75, Schaltung XT/Rocket Trigger/PC971, LRS DtSwiss xr4.1d/ 240S, pd-m520... Was wollts noch wissen?

@Uphillking

Man, man... Ganz schÃ¶ner DÃ¼nnpfiff den Du da ablÃ¤sst  Respekt! Wenn Du etwas Ahnung von den Parts (auf deutsch Anbauteile) hÃ¤ttest, hÃ¤ttest Du erkannt das es in keiner Art und Weise ein Baumarktbike ist! Es hat jetzt ein geschÃ¤tzten Wert von Ã¼ber 1200â¬! Habe selber Ã¼ber 500â¬ reingesteckt und es wird immer mehr! Und zum Rahmen, der ist keines Wegs billig und schwer! Vllt. auch nicht der leichteste, aber ganz bestimmt nicht der schwerste! Mit dem Rahmen habe ich eine gute Basis, worauf man aufbauen kann!

Nur mal interessehalber... Stell doch noch mal bitte dein Bike hier rein, damit mal dein zweirÃ¤driges GefÃ¤hrt sehen kann! Habe jetzt keine Lust den ganzen Thread danach ab zuklappern...


MfG Micha


----------



## Deleted61137 (1. Juli 2006)

> Nur mal interessehalber... Stell doch noch mal bitte dein Bike hier rein, damit mal dein zweirädriges Gefährt sehen kann! Habe jetzt keine Lust den ganzen Thread danach ab zuklappern...



brauchst nicht alles abklappern ! ganz links steht Fotos...einfach anklicken !........sein specialized und das rotwild sehen schon gut aus !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s-works (1. Juli 2006)

@ jones

sehr stimmiger aufbau und eigenartigerweise ziemlich genau das setup das mir für mein nächstes rad vorschwebt.

kannst du angaben zum gesamtgewicht / rahmengewicht machen?

außerdem würde mich interessieren ob das ein 18 oder 19 zoll rahmen ist.

danke
gruß


----------



## uphillking (1. Juli 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> brauchst nicht alles abklappern ! ganz links steht Fotos...einfach anklicken !........sein specialized und das rotwild sehen schon gut aus !!



Info: 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...80002664224&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


----------



## horstj (1. Juli 2006)

jones schrieb:
			
		

> so, dann zeig ich mal ein update meines bikes.
> 
> ich hoff mal, dass es in die kategorie "kunstwerk" passt - ist ja ein custom-aufbau
> der spacerturm oben drauf sollte eigentlich schön längst weg sein, aber ich hab grad keine zeit und lust dazu - wird wohl erst im herbst fallen
> ja - die bildqualität ist nicht unbedingt die beste, aber ich denke, man kann was erkennen[/SIZE]


 
ganz wichtig wäre mir, dass Du beim Fahren auch Goldkettchen trägst. Ruhig ein bisschen Auffallendere:


----------



## Focusbiker90 (1. Juli 2006)

@ Uphill

Nun gut... Das Rotwild und das Stevens sind nicht schlecht, allerdings auch nicht  die besten Parts, aber ausreichend!
Aber nur, weil Du jetzt diese Supermarken Bikes fährst, musst Du noch lange kein Focus als Baumarkt Bike bezeichnen! Das macht mich Fuchsteufelswild! Jedem sein Geschmack! Nur finde ich es unmöglich, sich so zu äussern wie Du 

P.s.: Men Bike wiegt um die 11.5Kg!...


MfG Micha


----------



## Hupert (1. Juli 2006)

dOOd] schrieb:
			
		

> No Comment.
> http://home.arcor.de/nekrobob/bike/DSC00158.JPG



Entsätzlich... und obendrein noch schön überteuert, wie eben alles von Specialized!


----------



## horstj (1. Juli 2006)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Uphill
> 
> Nun gut... Das Rotwild und das Stevens sind nicht schlecht, allerdings auch nicht  die besten Parts, aber ausreichend!
> Aber nur, weil Du jetzt diese Supermarken Bikes fährst, musst Du noch lange kein Focus als Baumarkt Bike bezeichnen! Das macht mich Fuchsteufelswild! Jedem sein Geschmack! Nur finde ich es unmöglich, sich so zu äussern wie Du
> ...


Du hast ein gutes Radl - freu dich doch dran, aber weder stilvoll, noch originell, noch exclusiv, schon gar nicht leicht oder clever, mit einer Gabel, die sonst und zu Recht in Einstiegsradeln verbaut werden, 
wie bspw.:
http://www.transalp24.de/index.html?d_387.htm
http://benobikes.de/produktseiten/komplettraeder/mtb/mtb_ciclib_ht_2005.htm
- wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hat Focus den Whistler Rahmen sonst halt auch eher der Acera/Deore Klasse zugeordnet - 
daher ist es halt mutig, dies im Kunstwerke thread zu posten und die Reaktionen entsprechend. Pfeiff drauf...


----------



## Steppenwolfff (1. Juli 2006)

Rahmen ist ein Fatmodul SX02
Rest kommt später.


----------



## Focusbiker90 (1. Juli 2006)

horstj schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast ein gutes Radl - freu dich doch dran, aber weder stilvoll, noch originell, noch exclusiv, schon gar nicht leicht oder clever, mit einer Gabel, die sonst und zu Recht in Einstiegsradeln verbaut werden,
> wie bspw.:
> http://www.transalp24.de/index.html?d_387.htm
> http://benobikes.de/produktseiten/komplettraeder/mtb/mtb_ciclib_ht_2005.htm
> ...



Ach, originell und exklusiv und was Du da alles aufgezählt hast, ist es ja auch nicht! Nur finde ich das es trotzdem mal hier rein stellen kann oder? Hätt' ich's jetzt im anderen Thread wie z.b. "zeigt her eure bikes" (gibts den eig.?) gezeigt, hätte ich dann richtig gute Kritik bekommen? Wenn ja, warum hirer nicht? Nur weil's kein "richtiges Kunstwerk" ist? Naja is ja auch egal... Will dich da auch gar nicht angreifen und so
Ja das Rad war im Urzustand alles Alivio, ausser ebend das Schaltwerk, das war mal wieder XT (blender)... Und jetzt hab ich's doch wohl auf nen anständiges Level gebracht wie ich finde! Und die Gabel, klar kein schöner Hingucker, aber die wird auch nochmal gegen RS Reba Team ausgetauscht! Allerdings erst dann wenn ich auch mal wieder Geld habe, denn ich bin auch nur Schüler der kein Geld in die Schüssel hauen kann 


MfG Micha


----------



## Hardraider (1. Juli 2006)

Was regst du dich den auf?
Du stellst dein Rad hier rein um es Kritisieren zu lassen, dann Bewertet es jemand (und das zurecht "negativ") und dann passt es dir auch nicht? Komisch...man muss doch darauf vorbereitet sein, dass es auch harte Kritik geben könnte. 

Außerdem da du selber sagtes das du noch Schüler bist, könntest du auch auf den Thread "Eure Schüler und Studentenbikes" ausweichen..


----------



## jones (1. Juli 2006)

ich will mich ja nicht einmischen,

aber was hier gerade so alles geschrieben wird ist doch kindergarten! ok, es sind nicht nur schöne bikes dabei, aber was soll´s. lasst doch bitte den kram sein und bleibt objektiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reispfanne (1. Juli 2006)

Ich will mich dann auch mal gepflegt aufregen  

Ich bin zwar erst hier angemeldet seit die Bestellung für mein Canyon rausgegangen ist, habe aber schon bestimmt 2 Jahre stumm mitgelesen, gerne auch diesen Thread. Auch wenn ich so 'nen hammerschweren Touren-Hobel fahre   guckt man es sich ja doch gerne mal an, wenn da jemand Zeit, Sachverstand und, so man es denn hat, Geld investiert und sich seine CC-Feile auf hohem Niveau herrichtet. 

Mir kann jetzt gerne jeder kommen mit dem Argument "ich kann mir komplett XTR nicht leisten, finde mein Rad aber trotzdem schön". Ich kann mir auch einiges nicht leisten und habe mehr oder weniger die Hälfte meines Wehrsoldes damals zur Seite gelegt bevor ich mir dann Ende 2005 mein immerhin 1700 Euro TEURES XC6 bestellen konnte. Und das finde ich auch hübsch und stimmig und was weiß ich nicht alles. Es ist aber keine CC-Feile, und schon gar kein Kunstwerk, da aber auch ich den herzeige-Trieb habe poste ich meinen Hobel im Canyon-Forum in der Canyon-Galerie.

DAS hier ist aber Cross-Country Racing, das heißt das Grundniveau ist eh schon sehr hoch was die Erwartungshaltung angeht, und auch wenn ich mich mit dem Ausdruck hier und woanders (mitunter gerne  ) unbeliebt mache, die Style-Polizei ist hier mehr denn irgendwo anders aktiv bzw. gefragt. In jedem anderen Thread sag ich nix dazu wenn Steuersatz und Sattelklemme nich zusammen passen z.B., aber HIER kann man das doch wohl verlangen. 

So, jetzt will ich wieder friedlich sein, aber das musste mal raus


----------



## Focusbiker90 (1. Juli 2006)

Hardraider schrieb:
			
		

> Was regst du dich den auf?
> Du stellst dein Rad hier rein um es Kritisieren zu lassen, dann Bewertet es jemand (und das zurecht "negativ") und dann passt es dir auch nicht? Komisch...man muss doch darauf vorbereitet sein, dass es auch harte Kritik geben könnte.
> 
> Außerdem da du selber sagtes das du noch Schüler bist, könntest du auch auf den Thread "Eure Schüler und Studentenbikes" ausweichen..




Wieso zurecht negativ? Ok... jetzt sagt mir was daran Baumarkt- Niveau ist???????????????????????????? Die Gabel könnt ihr aussenvor lassen, das is klar das es nich die beste ist! Aber sonst? Und zum Baumarkt- Niveau: Habt ihr jemals ein solches Bike gesehen? Dann wisst ihr das mein Focus auf wesentlich höheren Niveau ist!
Und ich kann negative Kritik verkraften, wenns was sinnvolles gibt, übernehm ich auch diese! Aber ich muss ja wohl nicht so eine bescheurte Aussauge von Uphill hier auf mich sitzen lassen oder? Eine angemessenere Kritik wäre angebrachter gewesen!


MfG Micha


----------



## Hardraider (1. Juli 2006)

Mach doch mal eine Teileliste - dann kann ich dir sagen was auf Baummarktniveau ist und was nicht.

Bzw. wenn ich schon Alivio höre... :kotz: 

Wenn ich dein Nicknamen richtig verstehe, bist du 15-16 Jahre alt oder?

Jeder hat mal "klein" angefangen und hat in seiner Anfangszeit versucht mit dem Auszukommen was man sich "leisten" kann, gerade als Schüler ist das oft schwer. Ich kann das ja auch voll und ganz verstehen, aber solche Bikes gehören, meiner Meinung nicht in so eine Gallery.

Hauptsache man hat Spass am Biken


----------



## X?X (1. Juli 2006)

Es ist verdammt schade, dass egal in welchen Forum man ist es immer wieder Leute geben muss, die jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen müssen, sich grundsätzlich persönlich angegriffen fühlen und absolut keine Kritik vertragen können - wirklich schade, dass solche Diskussionen ständig über etliche Seiten ausufern müssen, statt das endlich einfach mal jemand nachgibt und man wieder zu den wesentlichen Dingen übergeht...


----------



## Seifert692 (1. Juli 2006)

X?X schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist verdammt schade, dass egal in welchen Forum man ist es immer wieder Leute geben muss, die jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen müssen, sich grundsätzlich persönlich angegriffen fühlen und absolut keine Kritik vertragen können - wirklich schade, dass solche Diskussionen ständig über etliche Seiten ausufern müssen, statt das endlich einfach mal jemand nachgibt und man wieder zu den wesentlichen Dingen übergeht...



Jo!!!


----------



## Focusbiker90 (1. Juli 2006)

7005 AluRahmen;Suntour XCP75;Kurbel/Umwerfer/Schaltwerk XT;Rocket Trigger;Kassette/Kette PC971;Magura Julie;XR4.1d/240S;Michelin Comp S Light;Oxygen Lenker;Vorbau/Sattelstütze/BarEnds Ritchey

Besser so?


MfG Micha


----------



## wrlcrew (1. Juli 2006)

Juhu!! Jetzt will ich auch mal...
Zunächst sei mal gesagt das die Ausdrucksformen die hier teilweise von einigen an den Tag gelegt werden, unter aller sau sind! Hier geht es nicht um einen Schwanzlängen-Vergleich, sondern um Bikes und Parts.
Und da muss ich dir, lieber Focusbiker90 sagen, dass dein Rad leider nicht hier rein passt. Mag sein, dass du konstruktive Kritik verkraftest und du dich halt nur nicht mit "dummen" Kommentaren abfinden kannst - kann ich nachempfinden, da musste ich mir auch schon ein paar mal in die Faust beissen - aber letztendlich gehört ein absolutes "durchschnitts-bike", so nenne ich's mal und dass ist nicht despektierlich gemeint, nicht in diese Abteilung. Klar, jeder findet seine Schleuder super - die Meisten zumindest - aber man muss schon versuchen auch objektiv zu bleiben...
Du fährst ein, für die Verhöltnisse und Ansichten eines Großteils der Leute hier, 08-15 Bike. So ist das eben.
Ich selbst fahre ein 11Kg Intense Fully, was ich in der nächsten Zeit noch auf ca. 10,5 Kg bringen will und selbst dann würde ich es nicht in den "Leichtbau-thread" posten, weil dort noch mit ganz anderen Gewichten hantiert wird.
Vielleicht veranschaulicht dir das die ganze Sache etwas.
Den zugegeben "dummen" Sprüchen, die hier z.Zt. ohne Ende kommen, kann man so von vorneherein entgehen ;-)

Hoffe du hast trotzdem noch Spass an diesem Forum und sieh doch einfach über die Honks hinweg.... (obwohl ich's auch nicht immer schaffe)

Gruß


----------



## Focusbiker90 (1. Juli 2006)

wrlcrew schrieb:
			
		

> Juhu!! Jetzt will ich auch mal...
> Zunächst sei mal gesagt das die Ausdrucksformen die hier teilweise von einigen an den Tag gelegt werden, unter aller sau sind! Hier geht es nicht um einen Schwanzlängen-Vergleich, sondern um Bikes und Parts.
> Und da muss ich dir, lieber Focusbiker90 sagen, dass dein Rad leider nicht hier rein passt. Mag sein, dass du konstruktive Kritik verkraftest und du dich halt nur nicht mit "dummen" Kommentaren abfinden kannst - kann ich nachempfinden, da musste ich mir auch schon ein paar mal in die Faust beissen - aber letztendlich gehört ein absolutes "durchschnitts-bike", so nenne ich's mal und dass ist nicht despektierlich gemeint, nicht in diese Abteilung. Klar, jeder findet seine Schleuder super - die Meisten zumindest - aber man muss schon versuchen auch objektiv zu bleiben...
> Du fährst ein, für die Verhöltnisse und Ansichten eines Großteils der Leute hier, 08-15 Bike. So ist das eben.
> ...




Das ist doch mal ne Äußerung! 

Mit deiner Aussage "Durchscnittsbike" gebe ich mich zufrieden! Wenigstens eine gewählte Aussprache 

Wo sollte ich denn eurer Meinung nach das Bike reinstellen? Denn ich merke mittlerweile, dass das hier wohl nicht der Thread für ALLE CC Feilen sind...

*Damit entschuldige ich mich bei Euch, dafür, dass ich den falschen Thread gewählt habe und damit solch einen Stress ausgelöst habe! Hoffe ihr nehmt's an! Denn ich wollte hier schon noch längere Zeit verweilen*


MfG Micha


----------



## wrlcrew (1. Juli 2006)

@Fokusbiker90 - ist doch nix passiert ;-)
Schau dich einfach mal im Forum um, wirst schon das passende Eckchen finden...

@Steppenwolfff - schönes, schlichtes bike, obwohl ich vielleicht doch noch ein paar schwarze Decals anbringen würde...und auf jeden Fall würde ich die Adapter für die Felgenbremse hinten durch BLindstopfen ersetzen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## minni_futzi (1. Juli 2006)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:
			
		

> 7005 AluRahmen;Suntour XCP75;Kurbel/Umwerfer/Schaltwerk XT;Rocket Trigger;Kassette/Kette PC971;Magura Julie;XR4.1d/240S;Michelin Comp S Light;Oxygen Lenker;Vorbau/Sattelstütze/BarEnds Ritchey
> 
> Besser so?
> 
> ...



ich wüsste nich, was es an xt-gruppe, julie's und hügi laufrädern auszusetzen gibt... kein mega-teuer-bling-bling, aber auf keinen fall "baumarkt-reif"...  

@focusbiker90: über den egotrip einiger user darfst du dich nich aufregen... lies einfach nur die objektiven post mit evtl. berechtigter kritik und hilfreichen tips... 

gute fahrt


----------



## drivingghost (1. Juli 2006)

Ein Angemaule ist das hier, ist ja nicht mehr schön.
Damit mal etwas Farbe reinkommt:



Habe ich mir mal für ne Weile unter den Nagel gerissen. 
So wie es da steht, 9,75 kg.


----------



## uphillking (1. Juli 2006)

DAS (!)  IST EIN CC-kUNSTWERK  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

...SOWAS (!)  wollen wie HIER sehen !


----------



## Jolly Rogers (1. Juli 2006)

@drivingghost:

Ist das eins von der netten Dame mit den roten Haaren ?


----------



## mad_borris (1. Juli 2006)

ist doch total normal, so wie´s aus´m laden kommt - und ?


----------



## uphillking (1. Juli 2006)

Und wenn?
Kunstwerke können auch direkt beim Hersteller entstehen. Ganz ohne eigene Bastelei.
An DEM Rad wäre (fast) alles was man verändert eine Verschlechterung. Technisch wie optisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reispfanne (1. Juli 2006)

Jaja, jetzt geht das doch mal wieder in die richtige Richtung hier! Sehr schön, wobei das schon stimmt, da kann man nichts oder zumindest nicht mehr viel verbessern. Das würde mich ja fast schon ärgern wenn ich das Rad hätte ^^ Wobei das dann wohl schon unter Luxus-Problem fallen dürfte ^^Wie auch immer, ganz ganz toller Hobel!


----------



## wrlcrew (1. Juli 2006)

Setzen - 1 !!! ;-)


----------



## Cubeflizer (1. Juli 2006)

@drivingghost:

kannst du mal ein Bild vom Copit zeigen??
sieht irgendwie interessant aus und ich glaube dort wurden ein großteil der änderungen vorgenommen

MfG
Cubeflizer


----------



## Focusbiker90 (1. Juli 2006)

@wrlcrew & minni_futzi

Danke für Eure Tipps und Kritik, ich werd dann einfach drüber weg lesen

Und deine PN, wrlcrew, hab' ich auch gelesen! (welch ein Name )


Wobei ich einfach mal gerne die Meinung von Uphillking lesen möchte, was denn nun wirklich an meinem Bike auszusetzen ist?! Ja, es ist kein Kunstwerk aber ich bitte um angemessene Kritik, Uphillking!!! Danke


MfG Micha


----------



## drivingghost (1. Juli 2006)

@jolly: Ja, das Rad ist aus dem Stall vom Rotschopf. 
@morris: Nein, ist es nicht. Was an diesem Rad verbaut war, wanderte an einen anderen Rahmen. Diesen haben wir mit "herumliegenden" Teilen bestückt. 
Kurbel: XTR
Schaltwerk: XTR
Innenlager: XT
Bontrager XXXLite LRS
Fox F80X
Chris King Steuersatz
F99 + Duraflite
Bontrager Sattel
Thomson Elite
XTR Bremssättel
Shimano Bremshebel
Deore LX RF Shifter
Umwerfer: XTR
Griffe: Ergon E1 --> Ich finde sie schlecht.


----------



## chri5 (1. Juli 2006)

Sehr schoen ghost!
Treks gefallen mir immer besser.
Hast Du das ganz neu? Warum hast Du nicht so nen ausgefallenen Paintjob genommen, den sie jetzt anbieten, oder verlangen die da wie Klein gleich 300 EURO mehr?

Gratulation nochmal, erste Sahne!


----------



## drivingghost (1. Juli 2006)

Das ist nicht meins, Chris. Habe es mir nur ausgeliehen.
Muss es irgendwann wieder abgeben. Leider. Das Rad geht vorwärts wie verrückt. Wenn ich irgendwann wieder auf mein Endorfin steigen muss, werde ich sicher heulen.
Eine Lackierung von Project one? Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist die noch teurer als 300 Euro, Trek langt da ganz gewaltig zu. Und da es ein Teamrad war, blieb die Farbe wie von Werk. Wobei dieses Rot in der der Sonne einen sehr schönen metallic Effekt hat.


----------



## Wave (1. Juli 2006)

uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn?
> Kunstwerke können auch direkt beim Hersteller entstehen. Ganz ohne eigene Bastelei.
> An DEM Rad wäre (fast) alles was man verändert eine Verschlechterung. Technisch wie optisch.



Kann es sein, dass für dich ein Kunstwerk erst bei Fox, XTR und 1000 Euro-Rahmen anfängt?!


----------



## jopo (1. Juli 2006)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, dass für dich ein Kunstwerk erst bei Fox, XTR und 1000 Euro-Rahmen anfängt?!


Darf ich das mal beantworten. Unter einer gewissen Qualitäts- und damit auch Preis-Schwelle, die ich hier nicht im Einzelnen definieren will, kann kein Kunstwerk entstehen. Kapiert das doch endlich!
jopo


----------



## uphillking (1. Juli 2006)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, dass für dich ein Kunstwerk erst bei Fox, XTR und 1000 Euro-Rahmen anfängt?!



Nicht zwangsläufig. 
Es gibt durchaus Bikes für viel weniger Geld die ich ebenso als CC-Kunstwerke bezeichen würde.

Nur so als Beispiel mal dieses wunderschöne Bike (1300Euro im Bikeshop). Ne bessere Gabel rein, leichtere Anbauteile und Laufräder und das Ding ist ein CC-Traum (für dann 2000Euro).

Tatsache ist aber wirklich, das ein gewisses "Grundbudget" notwendig ist. Edle, leichte und/oder topfunktionierende Teile kosten nunmal ihr Geld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jopo (1. Juli 2006)

uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> Blödsinn!
> Es gibt durchaus Bikes für viel weniger Geld die ich ebenso als CC-Kunstwerke bezeichen würde.
> Nur so als Beispiel mal dieses wunderschöne Bike (1300Euro im Bikeshop). Ne bessere Gabel rein, leichtere Anbauteile und Laufräder und das Ding ist ein CC-Traum (für dann 2000Euro).
> Aber


Zum Kunstwerk gehört auch, dass es nicht ausschaut wie 10.000 andere Bikes! Sonst gäbe es ja nur noch Kunstwerke.

PS: Kann ja ein CC-Traum sein - aber eben kein ................. Kunstwerk


----------



## Deleted61137 (1. Juli 2006)

> Darf ich das mal beantworten. Unter einer gewissen Qualitäts- und damit auch Preis-Schwelle, die ich hier nicht im Einzelnen definieren will, kann kein Kunstwerk entstehen. Kapiert das doch endlich!
> jopo




@jopo  :   bist du eigentlich im besitz eines cross country bikes ?


----------



## dOOd] (1. Juli 2006)

@Hupertasst scho...zum Glück läßt sich über Geschmack vortrefflich streiten...Danke.Ende.


----------



## jopo (1. Juli 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> @jopo : bist du eigentlich im besitz eines cross country bikes ?


Nein, Du aber auch nicht!
Ich habe auch keinen Sportwagen, maße mir trotzdem an, einige gut und viele schlecht zu finden. Kapiert?
jopo


----------



## KaschmirKönig (1. Juli 2006)

es gibt aber sportwagen die richtige kunstwerke sind und nicht viel kosten und es gibt sportwagen die sehr viel kosten und trotzdem nur 0815 sind . 

deine geldgrenze finde ich diskriminierend, nicht jeder ist ein rentner der sein geld in edelparts stecken kann.


----------



## Deleted61137 (1. Juli 2006)

meine güte also jopo du bist echt ein frustrierter typ ! ich stell nur ne simple frage und du regst dich wieder auf wie ein kleines mädchen !!! beruhig dich mal wieder,KAPIERT !?    warum hängst du nicht da ab wo du besser aufgehoben bist...unzwar irgendwo in nem cannondale thread oder so !!??  laberst hier jeden voll mit deinem schwachsinn aber hast nicht mal selber ein CC-Bike !!

p.s.: HAB ICH DOCH !!!!


----------



## account inaktiv (2. Juli 2006)

anstatt euch hier ununterbrochen gegenseitig anzupissen könntet ihr auch einfach mal die IGNORE-Funktion nutzen und dieser thread wäre wieder beim thema


----------



## jopo (2. Juli 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt aber sportwagen die richtige kunstwerke sind und nicht viel kosten und es gibt sportwagen die sehr viel kosten und trotzdem nur 0815 sind .
> 
> deine geldgrenze finde ich diskriminierend, nicht jeder ist ein rentner der sein geld in edelparts stecken kann.


Noch einer. Es geht hier doch nicht um mich! Es geht mir um die Definition "Kunstwerk" Picasso hat dafür nur ein paar Tuben Farbe und Talent gebraucht um etwas Neues, Aussergewöhnliches zu schaffen, aber sobald Technik ins Spiel kommt, reicht das nicht. Und wenn es nichts Ausser-Gewöhnliches ist, wie soll es dann ein Kunstwerk sein. 
Ach, ich mag nicht mehr, ich lese jetzt hier nur noch und hoffe, dass noch ein paar schöne Bikes kommen und den Thread retten.
jopo


----------



## Deleted61137 (2. Juli 2006)

ach komm! der jopo fängt doch immer an mit dem sch..ß ! ich hab ihn doch nur etwas gefragt...war das so schlimm !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (2. Juli 2006)

> Noch einer. Es geht hier doch nicht um mich! Es geht mir um die Definition "Kunstwerk" Picasso hat dafür nur ein paar Tuben Farbe und Talent gebraucht um etwas Neues, Aussergewöhnliches zu schaffen, aber sobald Technik ins Spiel kommt, reicht das nicht. Und wenn es nichts Ausser-Gewöhnliches ist, wie soll es dann ein Kunstwerk sein.
> Ach, ich mag nicht mehr, ich lese jetzt hier nur noch und hoffe, dass noch ein paar schöne Bikes kommen und den Thread retten.
> jopo




den picasso mag aber auch nicht jeder und sieht das auch erst recht nicht als kunst an was der da gemalt hat.andererseits gibt es ne menge leute für die es kunst ist und die ne menge geld dafür ausgeben.       egal.    jopo komm wir hören damit auf und hoffen wie du schon gesagt hast das ein paar nette bikes kommen ! ist das in ordnung !?


----------



## Hardraider (2. Juli 2006)

Ich hoffe langsam, das dich bald mal ein Admin löscht, dein Gelaber is echt Schrecklich...

Du musst zu jeden scheiss deinen Senf dazugeben, das nervt EXTREM ! 

und jetzt ist doch mal langsam ruhe im Karton hier, langsam wirds albern..


----------



## Deleted61137 (2. Juli 2006)

> Du musst zu jeden scheiss deinen Senf dazugeben, das nervt EXTREM !




tun sie das nicht alle hier !? so wie du grade zum beispiel !!!

antworte erst garnicht drauf sondern such mal lieber ein schönes pic raus was man sich gemeinsam ansehen kann !!!!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. Juli 2006)

account inaktiv schrieb:
			
		

> anstatt euch hier ununterbrochen gegenseitig anzupissen könntet ihr auch einfach mal die IGNORE-Funktion nutzen und dieser thread wäre wieder beim thema


 
Bingo. Genau das hab ich auch gemacht.

Matthias' Trek finde ich auch sehr schön. Beneidenswert, wenn man solch ein "Resterad" zusammenstellen kann. 
Laß es ganz, Quax!


----------



## Gorth (2. Juli 2006)

Wenn das mit dem Geschwätz so weitergeht sind wir bald diesen Thread hier los Leute, denkt denn keiner von euch Hohlköpfen so weit? Wäre auch nicht das erste mal, dass der CC-Kunstwerke Thread wegen den Profilneurosen einiger Spinner hier geschlossen wird, die einfach nicht ihre Klappe halten könnnen!!!

  

Und dann hilft und unsere tolle Ignorefunktion auch nicht weiter, wenn zwar die registrierten Benutzer sich den Dünnpfiff nicht durchlesen müssen, aber die ganzen nicht registrierten Gäste mit dem Müll konfrontiert werden. Und das wird ein Admin zu verhindern wissen... (liest denn hier keiner von denen mit?)


----------



## drivingghost (2. Juli 2006)

Wenn aber einige Leute einfach ignoriert werden, kann man schon nicht aggressiv auf ihre Texte antworten. So bleibt es hier ruhig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantiran (2. Juli 2006)

Ich find auch das hier räder reingehören und nicht das genöle von gt-musa, der ja wirklich nicht mal ein cc bike hat aber zu allem seinen meist unqualifizierten senf dazugeben muss.

ich hab ihn jetzt auch in die ignore-list aufgenommen, ihr glaubt gar nicht wie aufgeräumt der thread jetzt wirkt


----------



## race-jo (2. Juli 2006)

hier mal mein noch stangenbike, ich flehe um kritik






also ich hab das bike sczwar schon mal hier gepostet, hab aber mal eine frage zum kunstewerk machen und zwar soll ich einen tune lrs mit 517er naben ran machen oder diesen bontrager:


----------



## wrlcrew (2. Juli 2006)

Für mich ganz klar Tune - aber mit ner 717'er - insofern du nicht weit über 80Kg wiegst. Aerolites rein und alles ist Top ;-)
Geht aber auch günstiger. Tune-Naben sind schon fein, bin seit langem höchst zufrieden...


----------



## IGGY (2. Juli 2006)

@jones
Schönes Speci 
Da steigt die vorfreude auf meinen Rahmen immer mehr.


----------



## horstj (2. Juli 2006)

race-jo schrieb:
			
		

> hier mal mein noch stangenbike, ich flehe um kritik



mag zwar keine "bunten" Radeln, finde aber das Platoon hat Potential, auch wenn es von der Stange noch keine Kunst ist.
man könnte über weiße Zughüllen nachdenken, und insbesondere an der Gabel die Aufkleber entfernen. Vielleicht auch einen Systemlaufradsatz mit wenigen, hellen Speichen? Die "Bremszuglassos" gefallen mir auch nicht.


----------



## Deleted61137 (2. Juli 2006)

> Ich find auch das hier räder reingehören und nicht das genöle von gt-musa, der ja wirklich nicht mal ein cc bike hat aber zu allem seinen meist unqualifizierten senf dazugeben muss.



hauptsache ich bin immer der arsch und die andern machen ja alle überhaupt nix !!! das lass ich doch so nicht stehen du kleinkind !    ihr fangt doch immer wieder mit dem sch..ß an so wie jetzt auch ! dein bescheidenen post hättest du dir auch sparen können aber anscheinend stehst du ja auf mein "genöle" !


----------



## Radax (2. Juli 2006)

ich weiß das ich es erst vor kurzem geposted habe aber es musste nach dem Upgrade einfach nochmal sein.




ich hoffe es geht als '' Kunstwerk'' durch


----------



## drivingghost (2. Juli 2006)

Nein. Die Kurbel steht falsch...


Trotzdem gefällt es mir


----------



## Hardraider (2. Juli 2006)

Oh, da musste aber nochmal die Style-Polizei Regeln lesen - Schriftzug der Reifen immer am Ventil !!!  


Sehr Sehr schönes Rad


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. Juli 2006)

Sieht ein bißchen aus wie ein Zebra. Aber ein sehr schönes Zebra!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## race-jo (2. Juli 2006)

@ horstj

was sind denn bremszugglassos?


----------



## Mini-Martin (2. Juli 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Damit mal etwas Farbe reinkommt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr sehr lecker!

Martin


----------



## race-jo (2. Juli 2006)

also ich find den sattel net so dolle am trek, sonst ist wirklich alles sehr geil.


----------



## wrlcrew (2. Juli 2006)

sind beide geil!!
schlichte bikes (was die farben angeht) gefallen mir eh immer ganz gut. mehrere farben machen die räder immer sehr "hektisch".


----------



## Hardraider (2. Juli 2006)

Der Rahmen ist aus Carbon, oder?


----------



## drivingghost (2. Juli 2006)

Am Trek? Ja. 
Der Sattel ist wirklich hässlich. Aber auch sehr gemütlich.


----------



## 3rr0r (3. Juli 2006)

Da, neue Pedale, Hinterradmantel, sowie neue Kettenblätter, Kassette und Kette kommen bald, ich hoffe es geht noch als custom durch, wurde recht viel verändert^^
Mist wie kann ich hier ein Bild direkt reinstellen??

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/PICT7150.JPG


----------



## THCCryjack (3. Juli 2006)

THCCryjack schrieb:
			
		

> So... noch mal ein bischen modifiziert... Lenker, Vorbau und jetz mit VR Bremse...
> 
> 
> Ach und nen neuen LRS will ich noch montieren. Oder wirkt der schon besser wenn ich die Aufkleber entferne?




Toll, gestern abend war es soweit. Gabel mit der Marta SL geklaut.  
LenkerFB abgeschraubt und Leitung gekappt. Bremsgriff hab ich noch.

Dauerte schätzungsweise ca. 2 Minuten... Mal ne Frage. wo bekomme ich diebstahlsichere Schrauben her. Wenigstens dann ein bisschen geschützt!  

Rest des bikes war ja angeschlossen. Vorderrad lag auch noch daneben. Ich *otz hier noch ma ab mit mit solchen I***ten.

Also demnächst Update mit neuer Gabel... Reba vermutlich. 

Biete 50 euro auf Hinweise... Dresden Stadt. ebay mal mitchecken... Danke euch!


----------



## 3rr0r (3. Juli 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rkersten (3. Juli 2006)

@THCCryjack ... das mit dem Diebstahl ist ja mal nicht schön, aus dem Grund lass ich mein Rad nicht aus den Augen. Mal eine Frage, was ist das da für ein Vorbau und ist der wirklich etwas gebogen oder täuscht das?


----------



## THCCryjack (3. Juli 2006)

Ja das werd ich wohl in Zukaunft auch so machen. Oder ich schraub ne Judy dran.  

Vorbau Bontrager Pro ... jetzt nen Bontrager Race 100 Oversize mit Bontrager Race Flatbar 600mm. Ohne Gabel. Nee is nich gebogen.


----------



## minni_futzi (3. Juli 2006)

THCCryjack schrieb:
			
		

> Toll, gestern abend war es soweit. Gabel mit der Marta SL geklaut.
> LenkerFB abgeschraubt und Leitung gekappt. Bremsgriff hab ich noch.
> 
> Dauerte schätzungsweise ca. 2 Minuten... Mal ne Frage. wo bekomme ich diebstahlsichere Schrauben her. Wenigstens dann ein bisschen geschützt!
> ...



stells am besten noch bei "gestohlene bikes" hier im forum rein... gibts besondere details der gabel? ich halte meine augen auf jeden fall offen...


----------



## Quantic (4. Juli 2006)

THCCryjack schrieb:
			
		

> Toll, gestern abend war es soweit. Gabel mit der Marta SL geklaut.
> LenkerFB abgeschraubt und Leitung gekappt. Bremsgriff hab ich noch.
> 
> Dauerte schätzungsweise ca. 2 Minuten... Mal ne Frage. wo bekomme ich diebstahlsichere Schrauben her. Wenigstens dann ein bisschen geschützt!
> ...


es gibt von Pitlock ne Ahead Schraube und Achsspanner sowieso, damit wäre dann Rahmen, Gabel und Laufräder sicher, oder sagen wir besser angeschlossen. Die Bremse und andere Dinge kann man immernoch vom Bike abschrauben! Du könntest höchstens versuchen alle möglichen Inbus Schrauben durch Torx Schrauben zu ersetzen oder was ähnliches was niemand hat. Allerdings leidet mit jedem dieser Schritte die Tauglichkeit des MTB's. Die beste Diebstahlsicherung ist immernoch die, ein Fahrrad abzustellen was offensichtlich nicht lohnt geklaut zu werden. 
Für den Preis eines sehr guten Schlosses und diverser anderer Sicherheitseinrichtungen kann man sich schon ne prima Stadtgurke zusammenbasteln und muss dann beim MTB keine Kompromisse eingehen.

so, genug gelabert...


----------



## traveller23 (4. Juli 2006)

3rr0r schrieb:
			
		

>



Ist ein nettes Radl, rein aus optischen Gründen tät ich mir aber eine schwarze Kurbel besorgen.  (günstig gibts da z.b. die Hone)


----------



## THCCryjack (4. Juli 2006)

minni_futzi schrieb:
			
		

> stells am besten noch bei "gestohlene bikes" hier im forum rein... gibts besondere details der gabel? ich halte meine augen auf jeden fall offen...




Naja also die Skareb ist in dieser Farbe absolut selten. Desweiteren hat sie eine Lenkerfernbedienung. Ich danke euch für die Unterstützung. Bild ist ja oben zu sehen.

*offtopic end*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3rr0r (4. Juli 2006)

thx traveller  
aber das is ne XT und die hone wiegt einiges mehr, also hab ich die XT abgeschliffen und vielleicht wird sie noch schwarz eloxiert, aber wie schon oft gesagt, sie hat einfach das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Ich fahr sie jetzt seit 2 Jahren und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Mit genug Geld wäre schon lang ne FRM dran ^^
P.S.: Auf Carbon-Teile habe ich mit Absicht verzichtet (bis auf SLR)
jetzt ca. 10,4 kg incl. Pedale


----------



## RM Matthias (4. Juli 2006)

Hallo, hier mal mein Kampf Bike


----------



## Schafschützer (4. Juli 2006)

@ RM Matthias

Kann es sein, daß sich dein Rad schämt, hier gepostet zu werden?


----------



## Focusbiker90 (4. Juli 2006)

Schafschützer schrieb:
			
		

> @ RM Matthias
> 
> Kann es sein, daß sich dein Rad schämt, hier gepostet zu werden?


----------



## Nose (4. Juli 2006)

3rr0r schrieb:
			
		

> thx traveller
> aber das is ne XT und die hone wiegt einiges mehr, also hab ich die XT abgeschliffen und vielleicht wird sie noch schwarz eloxiert, aber wie schon oft gesagt, sie hat einfach das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Ich fahr sie jetzt seit 2 Jahren und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Mit genug Geld wäre schon lang ne FRM dran ^^
> P.S.: Auf Carbon-Teile habe ich mit Absicht verzichtet (bis auf SLR)
> jetzt ca. 10,4 kg incl. Pedale


zum thema hone wiegt einiges mehr als xt kurbel
also hol dir die hone!


----------



## Monday (6. Juli 2006)

Hardraider schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe langsam, das dich bald mal ein Admin löscht, dein Gelaber is echt Schrecklich...
> 
> Du musst zu jeden scheiss deinen Senf dazugeben, das nervt EXTREM !
> 
> und jetzt ist doch mal langsam ruhe im Karton hier, langsam wirds albern..



Wenn ich ehrlich bin, lese ich diesen Thread nur wegen GT-Musa´s beiträgen, die sind einfach unbeschreiblich dumm und unnötig


----------



## Hardraider (6. Juli 2006)

Monday schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich ehrlich bin, lese ich diesen Thread nur wegen GT-Musa´s beiträgen, die sind einfach unbeschreiblich dumm und unnötig




100 Gummiepunkte


----------



## darth_luke (6. Juli 2006)

!!!!!!ich will neue fahrräder sehen!!!!!! 
bitte keinen dummen sch.... mehr.


----------



## Wald-Schrat (6. Juli 2006)

Monday schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich ehrlich bin, lese ich diesen Thread nur wegen GT-Musa´s beiträgen, die sind einfach unbeschreiblich dumm und unnötig



Ehrlich gesagt bist mit diesem Beitrag genauso dumm, weil du damit die Sache nur weiter anheizt


----------



## Deleted61137 (6. Juli 2006)

> Wenn ich ehrlich bin, lese ich diesen Thread nur wegen GT-Musa´s beiträgen, die sind einfach unbeschreiblich dumm und unnötig




wahrscheinlich bist du ein kleiner 16 jähriger junge der sich die anonymität zu nutzen macht und hier den geilen machen will mit seinen beleidigungen aber ansonsten hast du nix zu sagen draussen in der realität...weit weg vom pc...falls du dich überhaupt raus oder vom pc weg traust !


p.s.:  du bist noch seeeehr viel dümmer als ganz andere hier weil dein beitrag ist wirklich mal was unnötig dummes gewesen !!!!!!!!!

....und nen minderwertigkeits komplex hast sicher auch noch...weil du musst ja andere beleidigen um selber besser da zu stehen anstatt dich mal hier ordentlich und sinnvoll dran zu beteiligen !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (6. Juli 2006)

@GT-Musa
Jetzt hätteste mal Größe beweisen können!


----------



## HypnoKröte (6. Juli 2006)

Also ich find jetzt reichts mit dem ganzen hin und her hab mir auch alle Beiträge durchgelesen (Zwangsweise) weil ich gehofft hab das mal jmd. wieder ein geiles Bike präsentiert. Drum meine Bitte lößt eure Probleme wo anderst. 
Danke!!!


----------



## JoeDesperado (6. Juli 2006)

tip: wozu denn überhaupt die kommentare durchlesen, wenn die bilder doch völlig reichen...


----------



## Deleted61137 (6. Juli 2006)

> @GT-Musa
> Jetzt hätteste mal Größe beweisen können!



NEIN !  ich lass mich doch hier nicht ständig von wem auch immer beleidigen !


----------



## launebär (6. Juli 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> wahrscheinlich bist du ein kleiner 16 jähriger junge der sich die anonymität zu nutzen macht und hier den geilen machen will mit seinen beleidigungen aber ansonsten hast du nix zu sagen draussen in der realität...weit weg vom pc...falls du dich überhaupt raus oder vom pc weg traust !
> 
> 
> p.s.:  du bist noch seeeehr viel dümmer als ganz andere hier weil dein beitrag ist wirklich mal was unnötig dummes gewesen !!!!!!!!!
> ...



Du sollst Deine eigenen Probleme nicht auf andere leute projizieren, Eigentor Junge.


----------



## Deleted61137 (6. Juli 2006)

> Du sollst Deine eigenen Probleme nicht auf andere leute projizieren, Eigentor Junge.



redest auch nur blödes zeug...genau wie deine vorgänger !!   

macht doch mal was ordentliches und postet mal bikes anstatt euch immer wieder mit mir zu streiten und schwachsinn zu reden !


----------



## jruckdeschel (6. Juli 2006)

Servus,

das hier war mal mein Lieblingsthreat den ich immer zuerst gelesen habe, schöne Bikes und konstruktive Kritik ohne persönlich zu werden.

Durch Euer kindisches Gewäsch habe ich den Spaß an diesem Threat verloren, wenn ich hier noch mitlese dann kurz vorm Ausloggen.

Denkt mal darüber nach weswegen dieser Threat eröffnet wurde, hört auf Euch anzuzicken wie die Waschweiber und postet endlich wieder Fotos statt heisser Luft!

Gruß Jörg


----------



## XtCRacer (6. Juli 2006)

jruckdeschel schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> das hier war mal mein Lieblingsthreat den ich immer zuerst gelesen habe, schöne Bikes und konstruktive Kritik ohne persönlich zu werden.
> 
> ...



Dem schliese ich mich an wir sind Leichtbauer und keine Kinder die hierum zicken Punkt. 

MfG XtCRacer


----------



## Schluckspecht (7. Juli 2006)

@radax: gefällt mir absolut gut dein epic. selten so was schönes gesehen.....woahh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## horstj (7. Juli 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> hauptsache ich bin immer der arsch und die andern machen ja alle überhaupt nix !!! das lass ich doch so nicht stehen du kleinkind !    ihr fangt doch immer wieder mit dem sch..ß an so wie jetzt auch ! dein bescheidenen post hättest du dir auch sparen können aber anscheinend stehst du ja auf mein "genöle" !





			
				Edith L. schrieb:
			
		

> @GT-Musa
> Jetzt hätteste mal Größe beweisen können!





			
				GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> NEIN !  ich lass mich doch hier nicht ständig von wem auch immer beleidigen !



http://www.simone-kustermann.de/
oder 2 Marathons an einem Tag, dann gehts wieder besser und mann fühlt sich wenigstens wieder etwas grösser.


----------



## Deleted61137 (7. Juli 2006)

> http://www.simone-kustermann.de/



brauchst noch mitglieder für deine gruppe oder warum machst dafür werbung !!!?


----------



## GlanDas (7. Juli 2006)

damit ihr hier nicht den ganzen Thread mit eurem rumgedös wer jetzt recht hat versaut! 
Nochmal ein Bild von meiner Maschine






Sattelstütze ist jetzt wieder die FSA drauf und Sattel ist dadurch auch wieder bischen weiter hinten. Was jetzt noch kommt sind neuen 540er Pedalen und neue Reifen (kann mich aber nicht entscheiden ziwschen Larsen,XCR Dry oder doch die Hutchinson?!)


----------



## Seifert692 (7. Juli 2006)

GlanDas schrieb:
			
		

> damit ihr hier nicht den ganzen Thread mit eurem rumgedös wer jetzt recht hat versaut!
> Nochmal ein Bild von meiner Maschine
> 
> 
> 10-Punkte


----------



## race-jo (7. Juli 2006)

im KTWR (kein Thema wenig Regeln) forum, können die jenigen die mit ihrer gelaberei dieses forum kaputt machen, sich weiter vollblubben, also ab jetzt bitte nur noch bikes und sonst nichts.

hier mal der link zum thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2819104#post2819104


----------



## Nihil Baxter (7. Juli 2006)

O.k, hier also mal wieder ein Bike. Mein Rocky Mountain Blizzard:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (7. Juli 2006)

Sehr schön!   leider nicht meins


----------



## race-jo (7. Juli 2006)

sehr geil das teil.

schon mal über nen schwarzen lenker nachgedacht?


----------



## Nihil Baxter (7. Juli 2006)

Ja, schwarzer Lenker wäre nicht schlecht. Wird wohl demnächst ein solches Exemplar von Race Face drankommen...

Gruß
Baxter


----------



## X?X (7. Juli 2006)

*@GlanDas*

Ein verdammt schönes Bike hast du da. Soweit ich das mit dem Foto richtig auf meinem TFT erkenne ist es weiß (oder ist es hellsilbern?) - abgesehen davon, dass ich kein Fan von Hörnchen bin ist das Teil stilistisch super gelungen. Darf man fragen, was das Teil auf die Waage bringt?


----------



## HILLKILLER (7. Juli 2006)

^^ dazugefügt:

aber die Sattel/Sattelstützenkombo sieht irgentwie merkwürdig aus...aus der Perspektive oder auch in echt (kA)
sonst sehr schick.

Das Rocky is ja mal echt sehr schick, ne weiße MZ Marathon(sl) Race wäre auch was schickes da dran 

HK


----------



## zanny (7. Juli 2006)

@Baxter!
Sehr sehr geil sooo wie es is, gerade mit sibernem Lenker und Krone und der Sattelstütze. Das bricht die allgemeine Designvostellung ini nteressanter Art!
Gruß
zanny


----------



## chri5 (8. Juli 2006)

Weil es hier gerade zu danach schreit.....

Nicht meins, aber total sexy wie ich finde:


----------



## Focusbiker90 (8. Juli 2006)

Schei$$e sieht das Geil aus 
Ich will's haben  Dett is' mein Traumbike!


MfG Micha


----------



## IGGY (8. Juli 2006)

@chri5 Nun fällt mir das warten noch schwerer 
Sieht hammergeil aus


----------



## darth_luke (8. Juli 2006)

chri5 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil es hier gerade zu danach schreit.....
> 
> Nicht meins, aber total sexy wie ich finde:



das ist ein bike!
"super cool"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (8. Juli 2006)

Nunja, das mit der Farbe ist so eine Sache,
kommt auf den Fotos nicht so dolle raus, soll aber eher ein Silber als ein Weiß sein. Sattelstütze/Sattel Kombi ist wie gesagt schon wieder beim alten.
Das Gewicht müsste so bei 10,9-11kg liegen, hat aber noch sehr seht viel potenzial (Reifen, Schläuche,etc)
Neue, leichte Parts kommen aber erst nächtes Jahr da ich im Moment DIE kombination aus relativ leicht und sehr robust gefunden habe


----------



## Toni172 (8. Juli 2006)

bbbooooaaaaahhhhh.......ist das S-Works oberhammergeil !!!!!!!!!!!



Bikes mit so einem kleinen Rahmen sehen immer besser/stimmiger aus als die XL Versionen.


----------



## XtCRacer (8. Juli 2006)

Ich merke schon den "Haben wollen Reflex"  . Der haben wollen Faktor ist echt risen groß!
    

MfG XtCRacer

P.S. nun steig ich wieder auf meine Alumühle   und Träme von Carbon


----------



## chri5 (8. Juli 2006)

Toni172 schrieb:
			
		

> bbbooooaaaaahhhhh.......ist das S-Works oberhammergeil !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Bikes mit so einem kleinen Rahmen sehen immer besser/stimmiger aus als die XL Versionen.



Geht mir auch so, kleinere Rahmen sehen immer geiler aus, vor allem XL Rahmen mit ewig langem Steuerrohr gefallen mir nicht so.
Schwarze Unterwaesche finde ich auch sexier an einer Frau als farbige (z.B. Gelb ) oder so....   
Leider brauch ich auch L mit 186.


@IGGY:
Wie lange musst Du denn noch warten, wann hast Du denn endlich Geburtstag!?


----------



## Monday (9. Juli 2006)

Auch wenn ich nicht so der super spezi fan bin, vole fünf sterne von mir.

sehr schöne farbabstimmung


----------



## Monday (9. Juli 2006)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> O.k, hier also mal wieder ein Bike. Mein Rocky Mountain Blizzard:




der absulute hammer auch wenn´s ein blizzard ist und kein hammer


----------



## IGGY (9. Juli 2006)

chri5 schrieb:
			
		

> @IGGY:
> Wie lange musst Du denn noch warten, wann hast Du denn endlich Geburtstag!?


Meine Frau hatte ein Nachsehen und ich habe Ihn Gestern zum Hochzeitstag bekommen! Morgen ist er fertig denke ich. Ich konnte Ihn eben nicht fertig montieren da mein Carbonlenker defekt ist. Gottseidank habe ich das noch gesehn. Sieht übel aus!


----------



## chri5 (9. Juli 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frau hatte ein Nachsehen und ich habe Ihn Gestern zum Hochzeitstag bekommen! Morgen ist er fertig denke ich. Ich konnte Ihn eben nicht fertig montieren da mein Carbonlenker defekt ist. Gottseidank habe ich das noch gesehn. Sieht übel aus!



Na dann, herzlichen Glueckwunsch zum Hochzeitstag!
Bin auf Bilder gespannt!
Und wenn Du schon am Fotos machen bist, mach doch auch mal eins von dem Lenker.

Viel Spass beim Aufbau!!!!


----------



## IGGY (9. Juli 2006)

So sah der Lenker an beiden Seiten unter den Gripshift Hebeln aus. 
Lecker oder? Jetzt mache ich wieder einen Alu drauf! Ist eh leichter.
Morgen kommen die Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri5 (10. Juli 2006)

Oh jesses!
Zum Glueck hast Du's gesehen!
Wenn ich wieder aufbauen wuerde, wuerde ich auch keinen Carbon Lenker und auch keine Stuetze nehmen und nen Carbonrahmen hab ich zum Gleuck nicht.


----------



## Edith L. (10. Juli 2006)

chri5 schrieb:
			
		

>


Herrlich, nach langem Flehen und Fasten! 

@IGGY
Jetzt noch so etwas Ähnliches direkt hier aus dem Forum und der thread steigt aus der Asche auf!


----------



## skyphab (10. Juli 2006)

Bald ist mein Speci fertig....bald, bald...doofe Problemchen...

Das schwarze Speci sieht pervers aus!


----------



## Redkap (10. Juli 2006)

mein neues bike
komplett selbst aufgebaut, es folgen noch die passenden mäntel, sind jetz leider noch tubeless mäntel und evtl ne andere kurbel


----------



## Edith L. (10. Juli 2006)

Ich finde, das ist ebenfalls ein sehr schönes bike! 
Vorallem schwarz-matt kommt mal ausgesprochen souverän rüber!


----------



## mikeonbike (10. Juli 2006)

ich pack's mal ohne kommentar hier hin...






gruss mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wald-Schrat (10. Juli 2006)

Dann werde ich jetzt den ersten Kommentar dazu auspacken: :kotz:   

Dass das ein Kunstwerk ist, steht hier wohl außer Frage!  
Aber es ist Kunst, die mir persönlich mal ÜBERHAUPT NICHT zusagt!


----------



## XtCRacer (10. Juli 2006)

Da Rocky isz nicht schlecht aber die Laufräder ....naja ich weis ja nicht 

Die wirken nicht männlich genog für ein Rocky

MfG XtCRacer


----------



## kleinerHai (10. Juli 2006)

Bestand bei den Suzi's nicht akute Bruchgefahr? Schön isses aber allemal! Ich würde mir allerdings "schönere" Laufräder wünschen, die gefallen mir nicht so.
Trotzdem, der Rahmen ist einfach geil!


----------



## Edith L. (10. Juli 2006)

Ja,

da offenbart sich wohl authentisch die Farbenkunst der frühen, ich nehm mal stark an, 90er gepaart mit der Suche nach individuellen Lösungen.

Bestückt mit reichlichem Stell-dich-ein der angesagten Edelpaarts dieser Ära. 

Und endlich mal wieder ne shannon-stütze! Keine Syncros? 

Die Wahl der Laufräder dürfte zu allen Zeiten als sehr individuell zu bezeichen und umstritten sein!


----------



## mikeonbike (10. Juli 2006)

jupp - ich bin mir auch nicht so sicher, was ich davon halten soll... aber man hat sich mit diesem rad zumindest sehr viel mühe gegeben...

o rote bremshebel an der alten hs33
o schalt- und bremsleitungen
o wahrscheinlich noch ein original ringle vorbau
o brakebooster, pedale, sattel, griffe - alles in passenden farben
o dazu die kirschroten race face turbine kurbeln
o die laufräder mit den reifen
o und als krönung der rahmen...

...aber ein so richtiger "he, das is's"-effekt will sich bei mir nicht einstellen  

die quelle ist übrigens www.rennrad-news.de

gruss mike


----------



## Edith L. (10. Juli 2006)

Ich seh grad den Rahmen gab es wohl Mitte der 90er, oder?


----------



## mikeonbike (10. Juli 2006)

Edith L. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich seh grad den Rahmen gab es wohl Mitte der 90er, oder?



du stellst fragen!! ich hab' den rahmen mal auf der bikemesse in lindau in den fingern gehabt - muss '97 oder '98 gewesen sein - man, ist das lange her, stellt nicht solche fragen - ich fühl mich alt


----------



## Edith L. (10. Juli 2006)

mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> - ich fühl mich alt


Ich fühle mit Dir!


----------



## Monday (10. Juli 2006)

mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> ich pack's mal ohne kommentar hier hin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sag mir wo Du wohnst und ich hol´s mir die Nacht aus Deiner Garage  

Sehr geiler Aufbau, weiße Magura´s würd ich noch empfehlen


----------



## IGGY (10. Juli 2006)

HI
So nun ist es vollbracht und ich habe meine erste Probefahrt hinter mir.  Ich hätte nie gedacht das das so ein Unterschied zu meinem Drössiger sein kann! 
Aktuelles Gewicht mit einer ungekürtzten Stütze von 410mm ist 9.56 Kilo!
Ich denke das ist okay!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusbiker90 (10. Juli 2006)

S s s s s seeehr geil!!!  



MfG Micha


----------



## zanny (10. Juli 2006)

echt geies Bike!
Wie soll ich mir denn den Unterschied beim fahren vorstellen können?
MFG
zanny


----------



## Redkap (10. Juli 2006)

geiles bike, finde ne sid worldcup oder ne reba worldcup würd sich noch besser machen


----------



## Einheimischer (10. Juli 2006)

Da sich mein Rücken vermehrt meldet, probier ich mal Fully. Die erste Ausfahrt heut war schonmal sehr vielversprechend  

@iggy: sehr geiles Bike  

Grüße.


----------



## GlanDas (10. Juli 2006)

IGGY:
wenn du so weiter machst beskommste den "Putzkönig Preis 2006" 

Sehr geiles Rad


----------



## chri5 (11. Juli 2006)

@IGGY:
Rattenscharf das Teil! Ein S-Works ist halt schon was feines!
Gratulation zum heissen Teil!  

Du bekommst echt den Sauberkeitspreis hier, meine Gurke sieht aus wie sau, bei der vorletzten Tour war vor lauter schlamm kaum noch irgendwo Rahmenfarbe zu erkennen, ich bin die naechsten beiden Touren aber wieder so gefahren....habs aber mittlerweile mal wieder gewaschen.

Wo/wie wuerdest Du denn die gravierendsden Unterschiede zum Droessiger auffuehren?


----------



## Edith L. (11. Juli 2006)

@IGGY
Ohne Worte! Einfach nur


----------



## IGGY (11. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen!
Ja ich weis. Der Putzwahn ist schon krankhaft 
Danke für das positive Feadback. Der Unterschied zum Drössiger besteht meiner Meinung nach darin das das S-Works "steifer-direkter-agiler und schneller ist" "schöner ist es auch"


----------



## XtCRacer (11. Juli 2006)

@ IGGY

dein Putzwahn kann ich nachvollziehen. Euer Garten hinterläst auch eine Ordentlichen Eindruck.
Achso dein Bike:
Ich fände ein Paar mehr Plasteteile noch ganz geil aber ansondten TOP   

MfG XtCRRacer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (11. Juli 2006)

Danke! Plastikteile? Welche?


----------



## XtCRacer (11. Juli 2006)

Na Carbonteile meine ich


----------



## IGGY (11. Juli 2006)

Ich habe bis jetzt einen Carbon Lenker gefahren. Davon bin ich ab. Sonst wüßte ich nicht was ich aus Carbon noch dranschrauben sollte!?


----------



## XtCRacer (11. Juli 2006)

Zu dieser einsicht bin ich noch nicht gekommen. Es war ja auch nicht Böseoder Fies gemeint . Ich bin halt Carbon Fan und bin gerade dabei die Aluära auslaufen zu lassen an meinem Bike. Dauert aber noch


----------



## Wald-Schrat (11. Juli 2006)

Das Speci is schick!

Das Trek find ich aber auch sehr geil! Hat n schönen Rahmen!
Und die Fotos sind ja echt mal super geil geworden


----------



## munchin Monster (11. Juli 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ...das positive Feadback....



-> "F*ee*dback"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri5 (11. Juli 2006)

XtCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Na Carbonteile meine ich




Hast doch ne Carbon Kurbel, ich persoenlich wuerde nichts dranschrauben, ist ein Alurahmen und da passt Alu gut dazu, auch die Thomson passt !
Lediglich meine Meinung!
  

Da wir schon bei meiner Meinung sind  , ich wuerde nur den Speedneedle gegen nen SLR tauschen.
Das ist natuerlich dumm von mir sowas einfach zu sagen, wenn er Dir und Deinem allerwertesten passt, ich finde halt den Speedneedle optisch zum :kotz:


----------



## IGGY (11. Juli 2006)

Was mich aber doch ein wenig stört ist, das ich meine Wasserträger nun nicht mehr fahren kann. Ich werde mir 2 Rib Cage Carbon holen. Der 2te Halter von Tune sitzt so tief das die Flasche auf dem Rahmen aufliegt. Das will ich nicht riskieren! Schade!


----------



## wrlcrew (11. Juli 2006)

.


----------



## Einheimischer (11. Juli 2006)

Wald-Schrat schrieb:
			
		

> Das Speci is schick!
> 
> Das Trek find ich aber auch sehr geil! Hat n schönen Rahmen!
> Und die Fotos sind ja echt mal super geil geworden



Danke  Wenigstens einer der mein Rad bemerkt hat - gegen ein S-Works anzustinken war aber schon immer schwer  
Das wichtigste aber ist, dass der Thread wieder lebt 

Grüße.


----------



## Jolly Rogers (11. Juli 2006)

@Einheimischer: Ein schönes Bike in einem schönen Bundesland


----------



## XtCRacer (11. Juli 2006)

@chri5

welches Bike hast du dir denn angeschaut. Ich fahre eine 2002 XtR. Muß aber mal gatauscht werden.

MfG XtCRacer


----------



## Gorth (11. Juli 2006)

@Einheimischer: hast du den Rahmen hier aus dem Bikemarkt? Wenn ja, herzlichen Glückwunsch, wollt den nämlich auch kaufen 

Find den Aufbau auch sehr gelungen, viel Spaß mit dem Teil!


----------



## Einheimischer (11. Juli 2006)

Gorth schrieb:
			
		

> @Einheimischer: hast du den Rahmen hier aus dem Bikemarkt? Wenn ja, herzlichen Glückwunsch, wollt den nämlich auch kaufen
> 
> Find den Aufbau auch sehr gelungen, viel Spaß mit dem Teil!



Yep  Großes Lob an den Verkäufer an dieser Stelle - der Rahmen ist top und fährt sich wirklich 1A  


@Jolly Rogers Danke  

Grüße.


----------



## pueftel (12. Juli 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich aber doch ein wenig stört ist, das ich meine Wasserträger nun nicht mehr fahren kann. Ich werde mir 2 Rib Cage Carbon holen. Der 2te Halter von Tune sitzt so tief das die Flasche auf dem Rahmen aufliegt. Das will ich nicht riskieren! Schade!



 

ich fahre den Wasserträger nun auch am Sitzrohr. Das Problem habe ich allerdings nicht. Kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, das am Carbonrahmen mehr Platz sein sollte. Ist doch auch ein 18" oder? Flasche 0,5?


Frank


----------



## kh-cap (12. Juli 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Danke  Wenigstens einer der mein Rad bemerkt hat - gegen ein S-Works anzustinken war aber schon immer schwer
> Das wichtigste aber ist, dass der Thread wieder lebt
> 
> Grüße.




wer will schon ein speci fahren? 
hast ein tolles rad  

kh-cap

na ja, das s-works ist ja doch ganz nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (12. Juli 2006)

@einheimischer bike sieht wirklich klasse aus. Und deine Fotos sind mal wieder richtig schön.


----------



## kantiran (12. Juli 2006)

mein Neubau:

Rahmen Faggin Monza


----------



## XtCRacer (12. Juli 2006)

Der Rahmen sieht ziemlich groß aus aber ansonsten ein stimmigen aufbau. 
Wo wird denn der Rahmen hergestellt habe den Hersteller noch nie gesehen oder gehört.

MfG XtCRacer


----------



## dominik-deluxe (12. Juli 2006)

hat irgendwie ähnlichkeit mit den marin rahmen.
wie viel federweg hat die gabel denn, sieht ziemlich viel aus, so 120mm rum


----------



## kantiran (12. Juli 2006)

Die Rahmen werden in Italien Handmate gefertigt, Federweg 100mm, ist eine Fox F100RL


----------



## Seifert692 (12. Juli 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> HI
> So nun ist es vollbracht und ich habe meine erste Probefahrt hinter mir.  Ich hätte nie gedacht das das so ein Unterschied zu meinem Drössiger sein kann!
> Aktuelles Gewicht mit einer ungekürtzten Stütze von 410mm ist 9.56 Kilo!
> Ich denke das ist okay!


Schönes schnelles Bike!  
Was für eine Rahmengröße fährst du?

Grüße


----------



## Nihil Baxter (12. Juli 2006)

Monday schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mir wo Du wohnst und ich hol´s mir die Nacht aus Deiner Garage
> 
> Sehr geiler Aufbau, weiße Magura´s würd ich noch empfehlen


 Das RM Suzi Q. ist bzw. war mal meins (siehe auch meine Galerie). Ist übrigens an der Schweißverbindung Kettenstrebe/Sitzrohr gebrochen...


----------



## fuchss (12. Juli 2006)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> So hier die schon oben im FRM Rahmen gezeigt SID in meinem Quantec ... ihr kennt das Problem ja ... sowas kann mich nicht einfach 2 Wochen stehen lassen bis die restlichen Teile kommen ... also schwupp die wupp ab ins Quantec. Hier mal ein Bild, mehr in der Galerie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 das mquantec sieht aber extrem kurz aus


----------



## rkersten (12. Juli 2006)

@fuchss ... was ist da bitte kurz dran? es kommt in letzter zeit ein wenig zu kurz  war heute seit einigen tagen mal wieder ne runde mit unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuchss (12. Juli 2006)

ich fand es sah so kurz im radstand aus


----------



## fuchss (12. Juli 2006)

hier sind zwei von meinen...ein easton mit leichten parts runt 9,2...nur das blöde hinterrad is nen bissel schwer  

und dann noch mein trainingsradel/alltagsradel was ziemlich eigen ist..


----------



## Seifert692 (12. Juli 2006)

fuchss schrieb:
			
		

> hier sind zwei von meinen...ein easton mit leichten parts runt 9,2...nur das blöde hinterrad is nen bissel schwer
> 
> und dann noch mein trainingsradel/alltagsradel was ziemlich eigen ist..


Bitte ein bissl größer!

Merci!


----------



## fuchss (13. Juli 2006)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> vergib den unwissenden. wers noch nicht gefahren ist kanns auch nicht vestehen...
> 
> @gerolf, ich eile dir zur unterstützung:
> 
> ...




richtig richtig nice!!!


----------



## Hardraider (13. Juli 2006)

fuchss schrieb:
			
		

> hier sind zwei von meinen...ein easton mit leichten parts runt 9,2...nur das blöde hinterrad is nen bissel schwer
> 
> und dann noch mein trainingsradel/alltagsradel was ziemlich eigen ist..



Boar musst du lange Arme und Beine haben... 

Sehr schön


----------



## GlanDas (13. Juli 2006)

@ fuchss

Aye Caramba


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wald-Schrat (13. Juli 2006)

Es lebe der Minimalismus!  

Sieht verdammt (!) schnell aus das Teil  
Mit Straßenreifen ne echte Waffe


----------



## fuchss (13. Juli 2006)

ich würd ja gern meine fotos grösser reinlegen,aber immer wenn ich mein ca 3mb grossen pics auf die 60kb runterschneidt so werden die so klein..wie macht ihr das?


----------



## mikeonbike (13. Juli 2006)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> Das RM Suzi Q. ist bzw. war mal meins (siehe auch meine Galerie). Ist übrigens an der Schweißverbindung Kettenstrebe/Sitzrohr gebrochen...



ich hab's im rennrad-forum gefunden und es hat mich fasziniert...  rahmen und anbauteile waren ja wirklich sehr exclusiv vor einigen jahren... zu der zeit wäre ich noch masslos begeistert gewesen von dem rad. der rahmen von der farbgebung wäre wahrscheinlich auch heute noch mit aktuellen parts ein kracher (optisch). technisch hatte der rahmen wohl aber leider einige schwächen... 

schade eigentlich, gruss mike


----------



## GlanDas (13. Juli 2006)

fuchss schrieb:
			
		

> ich würd ja gern meine fotos grösser reinlegen,aber immer wenn ich mein ca 3mb grossen pics auf die 60kb runterschneidt so werden die so klein..wie macht ihr das?



einfach im Internet hochladen und verlinken.
Hier gehts kostenlos und einfach:

http://ezshare.de/

Achja...wieso fährste so kleine Rahmen mit übelst langer Sattelstütze und Vorbau?


----------



## IGGY (13. Juli 2006)

Seifert692 schrieb:
			
		

> Schönes schnelles Bike!
> Was für eine Rahmengröße fährst du?
> 
> Grüße


19"


----------



## DonCamillo (13. Juli 2006)

Kona Kula Primo Rahmen


----------



## DonCamillo (13. Juli 2006)

Storck Bandit (Cicli Patrik's Special Edition)


----------



## DonCamillo (13. Juli 2006)

Und diesen schönen Rahmen habe ich vor Jahren verkauft  

Marin Team Issue


----------



## 4l3x (13. Juli 2006)

DonCamillo schrieb:
			
		

> Kona Kula Primo Rahmen
> ....



Was suchen solche Hörner an dem Bike?


----------



## Wald-Schrat (13. Juli 2006)

Den Kona Rahmen find ich richtig geil  

Die Hörner in der Tat nicht so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtbike (13. Juli 2006)

ist ein bergamont  blades 2    Gedacht  für dirty  und  solche sachen  (ich kenn mich  noch nicht so aus  ^^ )


----------



## xc-mtb (13. Juli 2006)

Schönes Issue, bis auf die Gabel, da gibt es schönere. Am besten ist die Originale.

Ich hab meines ja noch (96er Team), vielleicht ewig, vielleicht nicht mehr lange, muß ich mal schauen. 
Hier mal Bilder




Perspektive des Bildes ist jetzt nicht so glücklich aus, der Rahmen ist groß aber fährt sich super. Vielleicht mach ich auch noch den originalvorbau rein (150mm x 0Grad) 
Sonst hat es jetzt wieder Breitreifen und nicht die 1,5er Conti CC führ den Matsch! Irgendwann kommt auch noch ne Whitenabe hinten.
Ich mache demnächst mal neue Bilder.

CU

Matze


----------



## dirtbike (13. Juli 2006)

Ja    Aber   ich will wissen für  was es  am besten gedacht ist  das bergamont  blades 2


Z.B  kann ich   drit  fahran oder   ??    muss  das nich sein ??  tipps  ^^ Bitte 




_____
DANKE


----------



## fatboy (13. Juli 2006)

@ dirtbike

Du hast das falsche Forum erwischt. Bist im CC-Kunstwerkethread gelandet.

Guckst Du in Forum, wo dirt draufstehen tut!! (DDD-Forum)


----------



## dirtbike (13. Juli 2006)

häääääääääääääääääää ???????????   





aufklärn ^^


----------



## dirtbike (13. Juli 2006)

du kannst mir jab bitte ein link geben in welches   FORUm ich gehn soll


----------



## Einheimischer (13. Juli 2006)

dirtbike schrieb:
			
		

> du kannst mir jab bitte ein link geben in welches   FORUm ich gehn soll


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=152


----------



## DonCamillo (13. Juli 2006)

Tja, die Hörner im Kona Kula Primo sind wirklich überdimensioniert. Bin mir noch am überlegen, was Alternativen wären, any ideas?

Am Marin Team Issue war ursprünglich eine Marzocchi dran, nach einem Trip nach Colorado und Utah war diese aber hinüber und eine neue musste rein. Dazumal war die Judy "state of the art"

Tja, den Rahmen hätte ich aber gerne wieder. Scheinbar war es ein seltenes Exemplar  ....


----------



## X?X (13. Juli 2006)

Es ist wohl Gewohnheits- und Geschmackssache, aber ich würde persönlich gar keine mehr anmontieren. Ich hatte früher selbst welche dran - vermissen tue ich die Teile absolut gar nicht und meiner Meinung nach hat sich damit auch das Fahrgefühl verbessert, spart außerdem Gewicht und sieht deutlich stimmiger aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuchss (14. Juli 2006)

GlanDas schrieb:
			
		

> einfach im Internet hochladen und verlinken.
> Hier gehts kostenlos und einfach:
> 
> http://ezshare.de/
> ...



Danke für den tipp...
mein trainingsrad ist so klein da ich was richtig wendiges haben wollt.den Rahmen hat nen freund für mich geschweist und im prinzip die geometrie meines Grossmann trialrahmens übernomen und mit nen paar cm verlängert plus ne satelstütze rangehängt...das bike fährt sich echt geil und sehr agil aber leider nich so schnell wie es aussieht,wird recht nervös über 75km/h aber das kommt wohl eher davon das ich die gabel sehr kurz gemacht hab...so bei 38,5mm
es ist so von der geometrie das bike was mir von all denen die ich bisher gefahren bin am besten gefallt

der Easton ist sogar 17,5" gross also gar nich mal so klein...

http://rapidshare.de/files/25779751/Bikes_048.jpg.html


----------



## Baxx (14. Juli 2006)

Also fuer Fotos gibt's hier auch ein Fotoalbum.



			
				fuchss schrieb:
			
		

> das bike fährt sich echt geil und sehr agil aber leider nich so schnell wie es aussieht,wird recht nervös über 75km/h aber das kommt wohl eher davon das ich die gabel sehr kurz gemacht hab...



Seltsam, ich habe so bis 100 km/h keine Probleme... nur dann bergrunter wirds manchmal kritisch.


----------



## kleinerHai (15. Juli 2006)

Mein "Kunstwerk" nach dem Update:


----------



## Einheimischer (15. Juli 2006)

Das Breezer ist wunderschön! Allerdings finde ich die Gabel einen Tick zu wuchtig, eine SID würde mir rein optisch an dem Bike besser gefallen.

Grüße.


----------



## Redkap (15. Juli 2006)

n echtes oldschool bike 

die guten alten xt- bremsen mit parallelführung liegen auch noch bei mir im keller 

greetz


----------



## -=riChi=- (15. Juli 2006)

soooooooooooooo.............. HS33 goes to *bling* *bling*

nachdem ich hier regelrecht wegen meiner augenkrebsfördernden HS33 zerrissen wurde und mich jemand auf eine geniale idee brachte, möchte ich euch nun mein ergebnis präsentieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (15. Juli 2006)




----------



## uphillking (15. Juli 2006)

Zucker !


----------



## Hellspawn (15. Juli 2006)

sehr schön. Hast Du die Bremse irgendwie versiegelt? (Klarlack oder so)
Oder polierst du alle 3 Tage nach?
Und den Lenker bitte wieder hoch drehen, das kann man ja nich ansehn


----------



## -=riChi=- (15. Juli 2006)

Hellspawn schrieb:
			
		

> sehr schön. Hast Du die Bremse irgendwie versiegelt? (Klarlack oder so)
> Oder polierst du alle 3 Tage nach?
> Und den Lenker bitte wieder hoch drehen, das kann man ja nich ansehn



wenn man sie versiegeln würde, dann würde der glanz ein wenig abstumpfen.... lieber poliere ich öfter mal nach. das bike steht eh in der wohnung....

lenker lass ich so.... heute sollte eigentlich der carbonrizer kommen aber auf dpd ist leider kein verlass.... der neue lenker wird dann natürlich nicht so überdreht...


----------



## chri5 (15. Juli 2006)

-=riChi=- schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man sie versiegeln würde, dann würde der glanz ein wenig abstumpfen.... lieber poliere ich öfter mal nach. das bike steht eh in der wohnung....
> 
> lenker lass ich so.... heute sollte eigentlich der carbonrizer kommen aber auf dpd ist leider kein verlass.... der neue lenker wird dann natürlich nicht so überdreht...



Sauber, sieht geil aus!   

Das wird ne ganze weile so *shiny* halten, da brauchst Du Dir keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## XtCRacer (15. Juli 2006)

Respek die HS 33 ist echt mal ein Kunstwerk   

Fast zu schade um sie zu fahren ehr was für die Vitrine 

MfG ein ex HS 33 user


----------



## trailblaster (16. Juli 2006)

echt porno!
wo und wie hast du das den machen lassen???


----------



## eHugo (16. Juli 2006)

so muss eine HS33 ausschauen GOIL


----------



## -=riChi=- (16. Juli 2006)

trailblaster schrieb:
			
		

> echt porno!
> wo und wie hast du das den machen lassen???



ein guter freund von mir beschäftigt sich seit einigen jahren mit hochglanzveredlung.... und bevor ich da mir die finger wundreibe und es dann mehr aussieht wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt, hab ich ihn gebeten mir die HS aufzuwerten.

falls jemand interesse an einer politur, pulverbeschichtung oder chrom hat......anfragen nehm ich gern entgegen.


----------



## Mini-Martin (16. Juli 2006)

Sieht echt toll aus!!

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wrlcrew (16. Juli 2006)

Jaa! Die gelben Zeiten sind vorbei!!

Wie schon in der PM gesagt - sehr schön geworden!
Fast besser als meine ;-)


----------



## lelebebbel (16. Juli 2006)

-=riChi=- schrieb:
			
		

>




Die Bremse sieht sehr schön aus, aber dennoch solltest du einen RAT Booster vorne montieren. 
Diese L-Teile sind da nicht zum Spaß, die sollten sich schon an der Gabel abstützen. Deswegen gibt es ja die RAT Booster für Manitou Gabeln.


----------



## -=riChi=- (16. Juli 2006)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bremse sieht sehr schön aus, aber dennoch solltest du einen RAT Booster vorne montieren.
> Diese L-Teile sind da nicht zum Spaß, die sollten sich schon an der Gabel abstützen. Deswegen gibt es ja die RAT Booster für Manitou Gabeln.



wenn ich das L-stück weiterdrehe, dann schlägt es ans tauchrohr an. und was dann beim einfedern passiert, kann sich jder gut vorstellen......und durch den brakebooster können die beläge ja nirgendwohin rutschen... 

passt schon....


----------



## karstb (16. Juli 2006)

Mach dich mal auf der Magura Seite schlau. Das gehört so ganz bestimmt nicht und du wirst den Unterschied merken.


----------



## -=riChi=- (16. Juli 2006)

karstb schrieb:
			
		

> Mach dich mal auf der Magura Seite schlau. Das gehört so ganz bestimmt nicht und du wirst den Unterschied merken.



sicher gehört das nicht so hin.... es passt deshalb nicht weil die gabelbrücke hinten liegt. bei einer vorn liegenden gabelbrücke würde es wie gewohnt passen. ich bräuchte längere L-stücke, welch magura jedoch noch nicht auf den markt gebracht hat. aber so funktioniert es auch. vielleicht würde es anders aussehen wenn ich auf EVO2 umsteigen würde, aber das werde ich ganz sicher nicht machen....


----------



## lelebebbel (16. Juli 2006)

Nein, es gibt keine längeren L-Stücke. Genau deswegen gibt es ja den RAT Booster, was übersetzt "Reverse Arch Technology - Booster" oder auch "Booster für hinten liegende Gabelbrücke" bedeutet. Und der gehört da dran, siehe auch Magura.de


----------



## -=riChi=- (16. Juli 2006)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, es gibt keine längeren L-Stücke. Genau deswegen gibt es ja den RAT Booster, was übersetzt "Reverse Arch Technology - Booster" oder auch "Booster für hinten liegende Gabelbrücke" bedeutet. Und der gehört da dran, siehe auch Magura.de



jupp... gefunden..... 

sieht ******** aus.... bleibt so wie es ist.  fahr die bremse an der gabel schon ca 1 jahr und habe bisher keinerlei probleme gehabt.... 

never touch running system


----------



## Redkap (17. Juli 2006)

wow, bremsen kommen echt super gut....ABER bitte sag mir dass das nicht wirklich ein ZZYZX-vorbau is?? du kannst dich net ein bike bis hin zu hochglänzenden bremsen veredeln und dann nichma n vorbau einer etablierten marke dranbaun sondern son marke corratec dingens tztz   

bitte mach das auch noch weg.... 
sonst superschönes bike, ach ja sind die polierten teile denn aus alu? denn falls ja würd ich touren bei regen etc meiden ... das sieht nach kürzester zeit voll nach schwein aus...kenn das von meinem motorrad :-(


----------



## Baxx (17. Juli 2006)

Redkap schrieb:
			
		

> wow, bremsen kommen echt super gut....ABER bitte sag mir dass das nicht wirklich ein ZZYZX-vorbau is??



Jupp, da muss ein F99 in porno-chrom dran  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (17. Juli 2006)

Wenn ich die polierte HS 33 sehe, sollten meine "gelben Zeiten" aber auch schleunigst beendet werden!


----------



## jones (17. Juli 2006)

Baxx schrieb:
			
		

> Jupp, da muss ein F99 in porno-chrom dran  .



gibts den denn jetzt zu kaufen - bisher ja nur hinten rum


----------



## Mini-Martin (17. Juli 2006)

jones schrieb:
			
		

> gibts den denn jetzt zu kaufen - bisher ja nur hinten rum



Bei ebay ist gerade einer!

Martin


----------



## -=riChi=- (17. Juli 2006)

Redkap schrieb:
			
		

> wow, bremsen kommen echt super gut....ABER bitte sag mir dass das nicht wirklich ein ZZYZX-vorbau is?? du kannst dich net ein bike bis hin zu hochglänzenden bremsen veredeln und dann nichma n vorbau einer etablierten marke dranbaun sondern son marke corratec dingens tztz
> 
> bitte mach das auch noch weg....
> sonst superschönes bike, ach ja sind die polierten teile denn aus alu? denn falls ja würd ich touren bei regen etc meiden ... das sieht nach kürzester zeit voll nach schwein aus...kenn das von meinem motorrad :-(




jetzt besser????
hier mal nen kleines update.... WCS CARBON....


----------



## munchin Monster (17. Juli 2006)

Hmm, Carbonriser... an den Anblick muss ich mich erst noch gewöhnen.

Lastet auf einem Riser nicht mehr Druck? So von wegen brechen...?
 


mfg


----------



## -=riChi=- (17. Juli 2006)

munchin Monster schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, Carbonriser... an den Anblick muss ich mich erst noch gewöhnen.
> 
> Lastet auf einem Riser nicht mehr Druck? So von wegen brechen...?
> 
> ...



ma guggn ob er bricht....  aber ich denke mal der hält einiges aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derMichi (17. Juli 2006)

Klaro. Ritchey ist auch erst seit gestern auf dem Markt, hätten die Dich mal vorher gefragt munchin Monster, dann hätten die den nie auf den Markt gebracht.


----------



## Redkap (17. Juli 2006)

@ -=riChi=- 


daaaaanke für das update... da kriegt man kein augenkrebs mehr 

bin ja selber auch WCS-fetischist  carbonrizer sieht sehr fein aus!!!!


greetz


----------



## derMichi (17. Juli 2006)

gelöscht


----------



## Deleted61137 (17. Juli 2006)

wo bleiben denn hier die bilder ? ihr redet fast 1 1/2 seiten über polierte sachen (was ja auch gut aussieht) aber kommt mal zurück zum thread thema und der heisst CC-Kunstwerke und nicht schaut mal mein neues dies und das teil an für den es ja auch nen extra thread gibt !


----------



## GlanDas (17. Juli 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> wo bleiben denn hier die bilder ? ihr redet fast 1 1/2 seiten über polierte sachen (was ja auch gut aussieht) aber kommt mal zurück zum thread thema und der heisst CC-Kunstwerke und nicht schaut mal mein neues dies und das teil an für den es ja auch nen extra thread gibt !




du bist lächerlich


----------



## felixthewolf (17. Juli 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> wo bleiben denn hier die bilder ... über polierte sachen



ok... 




bald in etwas abgewandelter form am kunstwerk...


----------



## Deleted61137 (17. Juli 2006)

@ glandas :      DU bist ein möchtegern Hinterhof-Gangster !!!


@ felix :   hehe


@all  : nehmt euch mal ein beispiel an Felix !....der junge hat anstand und muss nicht gleich alles so negativ verstehen und bösartig drauf reagieren wie einige andere !!


----------



## wrlcrew (18. Juli 2006)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> ok...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




... gibs zu - das sind Türgriffe ;-)


----------



## horstj (18. Juli 2006)

fehlt noch ein ordentlicher Kuhfänger vorne

und side pipes


----------



## Deleted 8297 (18. Juli 2006)

Ok, auch nur ein paar Teile, aber kein gelaber und hin zum CC Kunstwerk, das ich hoffentlich am WE präsentieren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (18. Juli 2006)

@ Carnifex
wie viel wiegt der? sieht sehr solide aus!

@Felix
Sehr feine Dinger. Was für Kurbeln sind das und wo bleiben da die Kettenblätter ab 

@GT-Musa
Muss ich mich dazu äußern?


----------



## felixthewolf (18. Juli 2006)

GlanDas schrieb:
			
		

> @Felix
> Sehr feine Dinger. Was für Kurbeln sind das und wo bleiben da die Kettenblätter ab


 sind 952er XTR, kettenblätter? da komm nur eins drauf, genau da, wo sonst der spider sitzt.

aber wir sollten tatsächlich aufhören hier einzelteile zu posten, bleiben wir hier lieber bei kunstvoll aufgebauten bikes...
(die kurbel werdet ihr auch erst wieder am bike sehen)

felix


----------



## -=riChi=- (19. Juli 2006)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, es gibt keine längeren L-Stücke. Genau deswegen gibt es ja den RAT Booster, was übersetzt "Reverse Arch Technology - Booster" oder auch "Booster für hinten liegende Gabelbrücke" bedeutet. Und der gehört da dran, siehe auch Magura.de




nochmal fix zu diesem thema....  den RAT.Booster gibt es leider nur für EVO2 Adapter mit den schwarzen L-Stücken. da ich aber noch die normalen adapter habe fällt es für mich flach, es sei denn ich treibe irgendwo solche konischen bolzen auf die an den L-stücken sind.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (19. Juli 2006)

Hallo, der Rahmen wiegt nackt, ohne Canti Bolzen und Schelle, aber mit Alu Flaschenhalterschrauben 1590g


----------



## madmax87 (19. Juli 2006)

-=riChi=- schrieb:
			
		

> nochmal fix zu diesem thema....  den RAT.Booster gibt es leider nur für EVO2 Adapter mit den schwarzen L-Stücken. da ich aber noch die normalen adapter habe fällt es für mich flach, es sei denn ich treibe irgendwo solche konischen bolzen auf die an den L-stücken sind.


Die anderen Abstützungen gibts dazu. Und der RAT-Booster geht auch mit deinem Modell.


----------



## skyphab (20. Juli 2006)

So, meins ist auch erstmal fertig und ich habe gestern das erste Mal ein paar Bildies gemacht (bei der Bullenhitze). Passend zum Kunstwerk, die ein oder andere künstlerische Darstellung 

Ich hoffe es gefällt!
































Und hier noch ein kleiner Gag:


----------



## damonsta (20. Juli 2006)

ooooh, wie ist das schööööön
ooooooh, wie ist das schöööön  
geiles bike!
eigentlich zu schade zum fahren!


----------



## Mini-Martin (20. Juli 2006)

Die Farbkombination is echt schick.(kommt meinem Rad auch recht nah)
Aber schwarze Kurbel hatten glaub ich stimmiger ausgesehen.
Ansonsten, Daumen ganz weit nach oben!

Martin


----------



## daniel77 (20. Juli 2006)

Nettes Bike! Nettes Gebäude (ist das Vitra Museum, richtig?)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyphab (20. Juli 2006)

Danke! 

@Mini-Martin: Ich war mir mit der Kurbel unschlüssig, fand's so noch witzig, aber mal sehen, was die Zukunft bringt. Dein Corratec-Aufbau ist sowieso  aller erste Sahne! 



			
				daniel77 schrieb:
			
		

> Nettes Bike! Nettes Gebäude (ist das Vitra Museum, richtig?)!



Ah, ein Kenner!


----------



## pueftel (20. Juli 2006)

..ein klasse Rad! Gewicht?

Frank


----------



## skyphab (20. Juli 2006)

Doppelt so schwer wie deins 
Nein, nicht ganz. So wie's dasteht 10.6kg. Der Leichtbaufanatismus kommt dann sicher in der nächsten Stufe 

Gibt's deine Nokonzüge standardmäßig in der goldenen Farbe?


----------



## Benji (20. Juli 2006)

sehr schönes specialized, auch die bilder sind echt klasse.

kleine anmerkung: beschriftung der reifen noch nach dem ventilloch ausrichten und es wäre glatt perfekt.

mfg der b


----------



## Einheimischer (20. Juli 2006)

Wow, sehr schönes Bike! Das I-Tüpfelchen wären weisse Race Face Kurbeln, aber ich glaub die gibts nicht mehr.

Grüße.


----------



## IGGY (20. Juli 2006)

Schönes S-Works 
Mach dir aber bitte bitte keine goldenen Nokons dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyphab (20. Juli 2006)

Das mit der Ventillochausrichtung stimmt. Ich bin beim Aufziehen der Reifen davorgestanden und habe keinen symetrischen Anhaltspunkt gefunden, also habe ich nicht drauf geachtet. Das werde ich aber noch so machen, einfach 2 Tage warten, dann ist der Reifen eh fast platt (Willkommen in der Welt des Latex). Danke für den Tipp!

@IGGY: Nene, so war das nicht gemeint  Hat mich nur interessiert *g
He geil, du hast das schwarze und wie ich sehe die Sram-Kassette. Die wollte ich auch erst kaufen (die sieht supergeil aus), aber die XTR ist 60g leichter :-/


----------



## DHVEF (20. Juli 2006)

was haltet ihr davon erste ausbaustufe:


----------



## skyphab (20. Juli 2006)

Sieht brachial aus, ist aber mehr Enduro als CrossCountry, oder?


----------



## BigTic (20. Juli 2006)

Du sitzt aber sehr weit hinter dem Tretlager. Oder ist nur der Sattel ein wenig verrutscht?


----------



## NeoRC (20. Juli 2006)

mal eben auf die Schnelle, Gewicht 9,8kg


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (20. Juli 2006)

NeoRC : gefÃ¤llt !

Skyphab : SchÃ¶nes rad, aber die Bremsen sind eine Schande  Im Vitra war ich auch mal (Nacht der Museen oder was da war) ... 400â¬ fÃ¼r das Modell eines Stuls. ohne Worte. 
(gehÃ¶rt dir der Schuppen  ?)


----------



## Deleted 8297 (20. Juli 2006)

Fertig


----------



## beastly (20. Juli 2006)

Merida-cc-17 schrieb:
			
		

> Skyphab : Schönes rad, aber die Bremsen sind eine Schande



Warum? ...oder ist mir der Sarkasmus in deinem Post abhanden gekommen


----------



## Benji (20. Juli 2006)

beastly schrieb:
			
		

> Warum? ...oder ist mir der Sarkasmus in deinem Post abhanden gekommen



gleiche frage hab ich mir auch gestellt. also ich fahr auch die bremsen und bin vollends zufrieden.

mfg der b


----------



## skyphab (20. Juli 2006)

Genau, inwiefern 'Schande'? Wäre eine Marta SL denn z.B. so viel leichter als ne Juicy Carbon? 

Oder meint er vielleicht wegen den Scheibenbremsen per se?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (20. Juli 2006)

@DHVEF

ich will auch so eine "klingel" 

Sonst sieht das Ding sehr robust aus, und potenzial ist auch noch drinnen


----------



## Silencium (21. Juli 2006)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/273092/cat/500/ppuser/68487

Meins


----------



## DHVEF (21. Juli 2006)

@BigTic: das hab ich gemacht weil man auf dem rahmen so aufrecht sitzt und das soviel windwiederstand mit sich bringt, zudem ist die recon voll ausgefahren das macht nochmal einiges. Bringt das von der kraftübertragung nachteile?

@skyphab: Das NRS2 wird als CC verkauft... Im winter fahr ich es mit 2,5er reifen, da ich dann eh alleine fahre und es derber zur sache geht. Zudem erhöht es den trainingseffekt fürn sommer. Da siehts eher nach enduro etc aus. Und mit 12,5kg wäre es ziemlich leicht für ein enduro oder freerider.


----------



## DHVEF (21. Juli 2006)

@Glan Das ja die klingel is der hammer vorallem wenn man einheimischer in einem kurort ist, das macht richtig spaß. guckst du hibike.de und die ca 50gr sinds wert. Was würdest du denn noch ändern?


----------



## IGGY (21. Juli 2006)

skyphab schrieb:
			
		

> @IGGY: Nene, so war das nicht gemeint  Hat mich nur interessiert *g
> He geil, du hast das schwarze und wie ich sehe die Sram-Kassette. Die wollte ich auch erst kaufen (die sieht supergeil aus), aber die XTR ist 60g leichter :-/


Die Kassette passt einfach perfekt  Da sind mir die 60 Gramm egal  Viel spaß mit deinem Geschoß!


----------



## BigTic (21. Juli 2006)

@DHVEF  Die Kraftübertragung ist die eine Sache, das ist vielleicht garnichtmal so schlimm. Was ich mich eher Fragen würde ist: Wie lange machen das Rahmen und Sattelstütze mit? Vor allem wenn die Sattelstütze bis kurz vor max rausgezogen ist. 

Vielleicht könnte man den Lenker gegen ne Flatbar tauschen und ein Paar Hörnchen dranschrauben. Damit käme man auch in eine super gestreckte Fahrposition. Allerdings würde das nicht mehr so ganz zur brachialen Endurooptik passen, die mir übrigens recht gut gefällt.


----------



## Silencium (21. Juli 2006)

BigTic schrieb:
			
		

> @DHVEF  Die Kraftübertragung ist die eine Sache, das ist vielleicht garnichtmal so schlimm. Was ich mich eher Fragen würde ist: Wie lange machen das Rahmen und Sattelstütze mit? Vor allem wenn die Sattelstütze bis kurz vor max rausgezogen ist.
> 
> Vielleicht könnte man den Lenker gegen ne Flatbar tauschen und ein Paar Hörnchen dranschrauben. Damit käme man auch in eine super gestreckte Fahrposition. Allerdings würde das nicht mehr so ganz zur brachialen Endurooptik passen, die mir übrigens recht gut gefällt.



Die Stütze und der Rahmen werden das schon ne Zeit mitmachen, aber eine Stütze mit einem Versatz nach hinten würde einfach viel besser aussehen.


----------



## GlanDas (21. Juli 2006)

Flatbar, Vorbau umdrehen,SPacer wieder unter den vorbau, Hörnchen dran, klickpedalen und dann kannste loslegen


----------



## Silencium (21. Juli 2006)

Ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (21. Juli 2006)

Silencium schrieb:
			
		

> Ich?



nee.  
DHVEF


----------



## DHVEF (21. Juli 2006)

ne andere sattelstütze wollte ich mir ja holen dann is aber alles für die laufräder draufgegangen.

Flatbar und vorallem den vorbaurumdrehen is mir noch gar nicht eingefallen danke. Hörnchen benutze ich eh nicht, für mich nur unnötiges gewicht. 

Klickbedalen nun naja davon hab ich genug. hatte mir mal ganz frisch welche geholt. an der ampel der hauptstaße will ich wieder raus, aber es ging net und da bin ich, nach einer zeit des balanzieren, sturstump auf nen pfasterstein gefallen, der auf dem geweg lag. Das problem war nicht das ich zu doof war rauszukommen, sonderen es war ne fehlproduktion und die passanten haben dann versuch mich aus den dingern zu bekommen. Hab dann den schuh ausgezogen und bin direkt zurück gefahren um meine alten pedale wiederzubekommen. Nach dem ich dann meinen langsam enstehenden blauen giantischen fleck zeigte war es auch kein thema mehr. Führ mehr grip hab ich mich mal im freeriderbereich umgeschaut, dass is aber alles viel zu schwer.


----------



## _stalker_ (21. Juli 2006)

Was für Pedale waren das? Modell?

Du weißt hoffentlich, dass man die Auslösehärte einstellen kann...

Kauf dir doch ein altbewährtes Shimano-Klickpedal - man tritt einfach effizienter mit


----------



## DHVEF (21. Juli 2006)

Candy C Klickpedale waren das glaub ich is aber schon bissi her.


----------



## AngryApe (21. Juli 2006)

lol...klingt fast so als ob die cleats falsch rum montiert gewesen wären (ich meine mich erinnern zu können dass das bei meinen look 4x4 gieng)


----------



## Manni1599 (21. Juli 2006)

So, hier nochmal mein Liebling 














Upgrade zum letzten Posting: 
XTR-Kurbel, Thomson Elite Sattelstütze, Selle Italia SLR TT Sattel.

Gewicht liegt jetzt bei ca. 10,8 Kg. 

Grüsse aus Escheburg,
Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (21. Juli 2006)

hey wieso denn keine Hope mono Mini in Gold :'(

aber sonst, geiles gefährt


----------



## kimpel (21. Juli 2006)

bei den cb-pedalan kannst du die cleats nich falsch herum montieren, durch vertscuehen der cleats kann man bei denen nämlich den auslösewinkel einstellen, sind "ganz wenig" grad und "mittel-viel" grad


----------



## rkersten (21. Juli 2006)

@Manni1599 ... der vorbau gefällt mir was ist das für einer und welche länge / neigung?


----------



## felixthewolf (22. Juli 2006)

so, da werde ich mal die ruhe am samstagnachmittag nutzen um mal mein neues bike hier reinzuschmuggeln.
über ein jahr hab ich mir für den aufbau zeit gelassen, gestern ists fertig gewurden:
Thema: Classic Remix mit "schwarz,gefräst":














mehr bilder? teileliste? kritik? fragen?

felix


----------



## Hellspawn (22. Juli 2006)

Schnellspanner sind falschrum. Da sind doch keine Scheibenbremsen dran...
sonst sehr geil!
weitermachen


----------



## Einheimischer (22. Juli 2006)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> mehr bilder? unbedingt! teileliste? sehr gerne! kritik? keine! fragen? kann ichs haben?
> 
> felix



Was heisst hier reinschmuggeln, dass Teil ist ein wahres Kunstwerk und macht vor allem seinem Namen alle Ehren - *F*or *R*acing *O*nly  

Grüße.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (22. Juli 2006)

Hellspawn schrieb:
			
		

> Schnellspanner sind falschrum. Da sind doch keine Scheibenbremsen dran
> (...)



Die Schnellspanner kann man reinsemmeln wie man will, in der anderen Richtung hat man es hinten aber leichter sie zu lösen, da man nicht am Seilzugbogen drumherumfummeln muss - wenn man das abkann ist immer Wahlfreiheit angesagt.
Nebenher mal wieder endlich ein Rad das hier auch thematisch in den Thread passt. 
p.s.: War das mein Casting? Hast du das neu lackiert, weil das war doch viel Cremiger... 
p.p.s.: Waren die weiter vorne zu sehenden XTR 95xer Kurbeln auch mal meine?


----------



## _stalker_ (22. Juli 2006)

Sehr sweet - allein die Gestaltung der Ausfaller schon  

Da gibt es mal wieder - wie bei jedem deiner Bikes - absolut nichts auszusetzen...


----------



## pefro (22. Juli 2006)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> mehr bilder? teileliste? kritik? fragen?



Nein, einfach nur *Danke!* das der Thread hier mal wieder was wirklich Schönes zu sehen bekommt.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## trailblaster (22. Juli 2006)

wow... das yeti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monday (22. Juli 2006)

Sweet, Yeti´s sind meine Jugendliebe  

Was ist das für ein Modelljahr? Ich sehe keine Scheibenbremsenaufnahme und keinen gegenhalter für den Zug bei Canti´s, daher kann es eigentlich nur aus 98 sein? ODER ???


----------



## felixthewolf (22. Juli 2006)

danke fürs lob!

@hellspawn: gibts für die schnellspannerausrichtung und auch ein reglement? disc ohne aufnahme an rahmen, gabel und naben wird schwer...
bist du schon mal ne ultimate gefahren, mit nokons auf ceramic, da erübrigt sich die frage nach disc 

@einheimischer

bilder: 














mehr und grösser: hier

teileliste: 
Bremsen Avid Ultimate
Bremshebel	Avid Ultimate
Felgen 	Bontrager  Race Lite Ceramic
Flaschenhalter	Ringle H2O
Gabel	Rock Shox SID SL/Judy
Griffe	Odi LockOn "yeti"
Innenlager	TNT Titan 107mm
Kette	Sram PC59
Kettenblätter	TA / Kooka 42/30
Kettenblattschr.	TA Specialites Alu /Titan
Kurbel	Race Face Turbine LP
Kurbelschr.	Syncros Crank-O-Matic
Lenker	Answer Hyperlite
Naben 	Chris King classic "Bontrager"
Pedale	Crank Bros. Eggbeater 3Ti
Rahmen	Yeti F.R.O. Alloy, Troy Lee Des. 19"
Reifen Schwalbe Big Jim
Ritzel	Shimano XTR 12-34
Sattel	Selle Italia Flite Kevlar
Sattelstütze	Ringlé Moby Deuce
Schalthebel	Shimano XTR
Schaltwerk	Precision Proshift
Schläuche Michelin C3 Latex
Spannachsen	Ringle Twisters Titan
Speichen	DT-Swiss Aerolite
Speichennippel	DT-Swiss Prolock Alu
Steuersatz	Ringlé Slamma Jamma
Umwerfer	Shimano XTR
Vorbau	Ringlé Zooka 120mm/0°
Züge 	Nokon Konkavex

jede aber auch wirklich jede schraube über M3 gegen Titan getauscht.

gewicht: 9973gr +fett und luft

hergeben werd ichs so schnell nicht  dafür habe ich zu lange dran gesessen, die teile zu beschaffen.

@roadrunner:

- ne, ist nicht deine kurbel, deine wird noch schonungslos am SSp gefahren
- doch, ist dein casting,hab ich nix mit gemacht ausser neue buchsen rein. das ganze bike ist leicht chremig, wirkt nur in der sonne so hell

@monday: 

ist meinen ermittlungen zur folge ein 1997er FRO alloy, nur in diesem jahr gab es gleichzeitig alu und stahl

gruss, felix


----------



## wrlcrew (22. Juli 2006)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> @Manni1599 ... der vorbau gefällt mir was ist das für einer und welche länge / neigung?




...von der CNC-Fräsung her würd ich auf FSA tippen - OS 115 ATB /-6Grad?


----------



## Deleted 8297 (22. Juli 2006)

Der Vorbau am GT dürfte ein Guizzo sein.


----------



## rkersten (22. Juli 2006)

@wrlcrew ... das war auch mein erster Gedanke, aber man kann es nicht eindeutig erkennen ... von kcnc gibt es einen der schaut so ähnlich aus. Wär schön wenn sich Manni dazu mal äußern würder der weis das sicher am Besten

@felix .. sehr schön!!! wird langsam Zeit das mein weisser renner fertig wird aber laufend kommt da was dazwischen ... ich hatte mein SID WC auf garantie eingeschickt und die Trottel da haben sie zwar wieder geheilt aber anscheint an den falschen Händler wieder rausgeschickt  vielleicht bekomm ich jetzt eine ganz neue wenn sich meine alte nicht mehr anfindet.


----------



## Beach90 (23. Juli 2006)

Es lebe der Thread (...und mein bike  ) 





...und der Spacer bleibt


----------



## fatboy (23. Juli 2006)

Moin,

schickes bike, aber ohne die "Sunrims" Felgenaufkleber und eventuell zwei filigraneren Flaschenhaltern wäre es noch einen Tick schöner.


Gruß


----------



## IGGY (23. Juli 2006)

Uh wie hast du denn die Barends stehen?


----------



## [email protected]!t (23. Juli 2006)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> danke fürs[...]
> 
> ...bilder:
> --superkrassesjeti---




voll mein ding !! 1000 punkte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (23. Juli 2006)

war das nicht NN Vorne und RR hinten?


----------



## IGGY (24. Juli 2006)

GlanDas schrieb:
			
		

> war das nicht NN Vorne und RR hinten?


Jo stimmt! Warum fährst du die so?


----------



## chri5 (24. Juli 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Uh wie hast du denn die Barends stehen?



Die Hoerner zeigen Richtung Hoelle! 

Schoenes Bike!

Vielleicht den NN hinten, weil er gute Daempfungseigenschaften hat und nen saugrip.


----------



## Manni1599 (24. Juli 2006)

wrlcrew schrieb:
			
		

> ...von der CNC-Fräsung her würd ich auf FSA tippen - OS 115 ATB /-6Grad?



Sorry für die späte Antwort, ja, ist ein Guizzo, 120mm,  -6°.  

Manni


----------



## IGGY (24. Juli 2006)

chri5 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht den NN hinten, weil er gute Daempfungseigenschaften hat und nen saugrip.


Naja das ist okay. Aber dann den RR vorne?


----------



## jon348 (24. Juli 2006)

Hi Leute 

Hier mal mein Racebike!(bis jetzt ca 15 CC-Rennen und Marathons) 
Momentan 8,8kg so wie auf dem Bild ( sorry für die schlechte Qualität  )
Schaltung: Sram XO Drehgriffe, Blackbox Schaltwerk
Kurbel: XTR mit Eggbeater Ti 
Laufräder: DT Swiss Disc 240S mit Maxxis Flyweight
Nero Sattel, Lenker und Rahmen 
KCNC Kassette 12-27, Stütze Bear Bone Ti Pro Lite, Vorbau SC Wing
Sid Team Federgabel 
Marta Sl Scheibenbremse 

mfg
Jon348


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derMichi (24. Juli 2006)

Die Leistung unterstreicht die Optik


----------



## Wave (24. Juli 2006)

Die Reifen würd ich grenzwertig nennen!
Ist das eine Alu-Kassette?

Ansonsten...sehr geiles Rad! Was wiegt den der Rahmen nackt?


----------



## XtCRacer (24. Juli 2006)

Die Reifen hatte ich auch mal drauf. Sind nicht schlecht waren aber offensichtlich mit meinem Gewicht überfordert.
Das Bike ist top und ich frage mich wieder warum ist meins so schwer?

MfG XtCRacer


----------



## jon348 (24. Juli 2006)

Dankeschön! 
Also das ist ne Alukassette von KCNC (140g)...schaltet einwandfrei, kann mich nicht beschweren. Ich wechsel aber je nach Rennen die Kassette wegen der Übersetzung. Die Reifen sind jetzt bei dem Wetter in Ordnung, bei Regen oder so natürlich nicht so der Bringer...aber wenns trocken ist Der Rahmen wiegt in Größe 44 cm 1420 g. Ist kein Leichtgewicht....dafür hält er was aus! bin zufrieden mit dem Teil. Gewichtsmäßig ist noch nicht alles ausgereizt. 

mfg
Jon348


----------



## Gorth (24. Juli 2006)

Hi hast du die Kasette auch im Rennen bewegt? Wenn ja bei welchem Wetter und  wie oft. Wie schaltet sie bei Rennbedingungen?


----------



## chri5 (25. Juli 2006)

Fettes Nero!


----------



## jon348 (25. Juli 2006)

@Gorth: Im Rennen hab ich sie jetzt noch nicht gefahren...wahrscheinlich aber dieses  Wochenende. denke nicht dass es da Probleme geben sollte.


----------



## Chris G (27. Juli 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,

hier nun ein Bild von meinem Bike:





P.S.: das Bike sucht einen Käufer (ernsthafte Angebote oder sonstige Fragen bitte per PM).

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## roadrunner_gs (27. Juli 2006)

Der Bike-Markt ist aber woanders. 
Aber schickes Klassikbike ansonsten.


----------



## Jackass1987 (27. Juli 2006)

die Barends sind aber zum abgewöhnen :-(

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris G (27. Juli 2006)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> die Barends sind aber zum abgewöhnen :-(
> 
> Mfg Jackass !



Hallo,

sind Onzas. Zu der Zeit gabs die kurzen noch nicht 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## damonsta (27. Juli 2006)

edit


----------



## traveller23 (27. Juli 2006)

bitte kleinere Bilder, das kann sich ja so kein Mensch anschauen.


----------



## Wave (27. Juli 2006)

geiles bike!!! von sowas hab ich in meiner kindheit immer geträumt (ja,ok....bin auch jetzt noch mehr kind als alles andere)


----------



## mischuwi (28. Juli 2006)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> so, da werde ich mal die ruhe am samstagnachmittag nutzen um mal mein neues bike hier reinzuschmuggeln.
> über ein jahr hab ich mir für den aufbau zeit gelassen, gestern ists fertig gewurden:
> Thema: Classic Remix mit "schwarz,gefräst":
> 
> ...



Mal wieder der absolute knaller! Es gibt halt Leute, die haben es einfach raus endgeile Bikes auf die Räder zu stellen!  
Und was mich am meisten begeistert: Dieses mal hast du sogar dran gedacht an *Bremsen und Schaltung* dran zu schrauben! Weiter so!


----------



## CSB (28. Juli 2006)

> Mal wieder der absolute knaller! Es gibt halt Leute, die haben es einfach raus endgeile Bikes auf die Räder zu stellen!



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Das Yeti ist absolut stimmig aufgebaut!
Das Thema "classic Remix mit schwarzen, gefrästen Teilen" ist nicht nur eine gute Idee gewesen sondern auch schön und vor allem funktionell umgesetzt. 

Wie fährt sich eigentlich die RockShox "Sidy"






.


----------



## felixthewolf (28. Juli 2006)

danke des lobes!

die SIDy ist letztendlich nur eine 2002er SL mit dem casting einer 97er judy XC, von daher fährt sie sich wie ne SID 

leider musste ich inzwischen das schaltwerk tauschen, das precision ist abgerissen (genauer gesagt, der käfig) und nun hab ich nen 950er XTR dran, nicht schwarz gefräst, aber funktionell, bis das precision optimiert repariert ist.
leider quitschen die ultimates extrem auf den ceramic-felgen, da muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen. 

gruss, felix


----------



## daniel77 (28. Juli 2006)

Mein "Low-Budget" Marathon Fully:




Zielsetzung war ein Marathon taugliches Fully um 12Kg unter 1100â¬

Rahmen. Specialized FSR XC 2005
DÃ¤mpfer: Fox Float R
Gabel: Manitou R7
Schaltwerk/Umwerfer/Schalthebel: XTR
Kurbel Innenlager: XT HT II
LRS: XT/Mavic 317
Bremsen/Hebel: Avid SD 7 / Avid SD SL
Reifen: Michelin XCR Mud
Sattel: Selle San Marco SKN
SattelstÃ¼tze. Specialized
Vorbau/Lenker. XLC Ultralight
Pedale. Shimano PD-M520

P.S.:bessere Bilder gibt`s morgen


----------



## Einheimischer (29. Juli 2006)

daniel77 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein "Low-Budget" Marathon Fully:
> 
> Zielsetzung war ein Marathon taugliches Fully um 12Kg unter 1100
> 
> ...



Schick schick  Der Rahmen ist von Ebay stimmts? Hab ihn wegen der polierten Stelle unterm Umwerfer wiedererkannt...hab da auch mitgeboten.

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (29. Juli 2006)

daniel77 schrieb:
			
		

> Rahmen. Specialized FSR XC 2005
> Gabel: Manitou R7
> 
> 
> P.S.:bessere Bilder gibt`s morgen



hi, hast du den rahmen und die gabel mal gewogen?
welche größe hat der rahmen?


----------



## JAY-L (29. Juli 2006)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> leider quitschen die ultimates extrem auf den ceramic-felgen, da muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen.



HI Felix 
hast du noch die originalen beläge drauf? bei mir hats mit denen wie Sau gequitscht. Jezt hab Ritchis drauf mit denen quitscht es nimmer

Max


----------



## Seiffer (29. Juli 2006)

Holla, das Yeti ist traumhaft!!!! Sehr schönes Bike.


----------



## Andre (30. Juli 2006)

...ist zwar kein echtes Cross Country Kunstwerk, also kommt mir nicht mit fehlender Sattelüberhöhung, zu lange Gabel,...  
Habe mein Scale bewußt als Tourenbike aufgebaut: Manitou R7 100mm, Ritchey Carbon Rizer, Formula Oro mit 180'er Scheiben,...
Gewicht 9,7kg, kein Rekord, aber halt für mein Einsatzgebiet passend.
Also Leutz, würdig oder unwürdig


----------



## damonsta (30. Juli 2006)

sehr geiles bike!
wie sind die reifen so?
mfg


----------



## murd0c (30. Juli 2006)

Ich finds klasse.
Sieht verdammt schnell aus für nen Tourer..

aber kann es sein, dass der hinterreifen falsch herum draufgezogen wurde ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorth (30. Juli 2006)

nope, das muss so 


find das bike auch geil und so ein riserbar steht auch nem CCler gut zu gesicht


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (30. Juli 2006)

bhoa ne... der riser muss weg.


----------



## Chris G (30. Juli 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,

bei meinem kommt ein SLR XC dran und die WCS-Stummel (Barends).

Habt Ihr noch Vorschläge, wie man dem Bike noch eine Frischzellenkur zukommen lassen kann? 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## faketreee (30. Juli 2006)

Zu dem Scale 20: Ich find's klasse! :top: Früher hätte ich auch gesagt, dass da ein grader Lenker raufmuss, allein aus optischen Gründen. Aber mittlerweile finde ich das gar nicht mehr, ein Rizer kann auch verdammt gut an einem Hardtail aussehen. Zudem hat er spürbar mehr Komfort (wobei da wohl einige widersprechen weden  ).

Ich baue mein Bike jetzt auch wieder auf und da wird auch ein Rizer drankommen.


----------



## _stalker_ (30. Juli 2006)

kann mich nicht erinnern jemals ein schöneres scale gesehen zu haben


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (30. Juli 2006)

...die Decals passen jedenfalls perfekt zur R7


----------



## Wald-Schrat (30. Juli 2006)

100 mm an einem Race Hardtail sind doch garnichts abwägiges. Haben mittlerweile viele. 
Auch wenn der Rizer nicht mein Fall wär, find ich dein bike trotzdem total schick! 

Gibts die R7 serienmäßig in weiß??


----------



## m.a.t. (30. Juli 2006)

Geiles Scale. Ein weisser SLR ist grundsätzlich die richtige Wahl auf dem Weg zum Kunstwerk


----------



## daniel77 (30. Juli 2006)

Hier wie versprochen bessere Fotos. Fazit nach den ersten 200km, sehr sensibler Hinterbau, Platform des Fox Float R funktioniert super, die R7 harmoniert in 80mm perfekt mit dem Dämpfer spricht aber nicht ganz so sensibel an wie z.B. meine RS Duke (kommt nach der Einlaufphase vielleicht noch).  Rahmen insgesamt sehr steif.

@Einheimischer. Es ist der Rahmen von eBay.


----------



## hasenheide (30. Juli 2006)

Was'n mit dem Sattel passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8297 (30. Juli 2006)

Wenn er drauf sitzt ist der Waagerecht. Siehste doch am Dämpfer Ring, 80% Sag.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (30. Juli 2006)

hasenheide schrieb:
			
		

> Was'n mit dem Sattel passiert?




Das war exakt das gleiche, was ich dachte als ich das Bild sah.
Was musste ich lachen, als ich etwas weiter herunterscrollte.


----------



## _stalker_ (30. Juli 2006)

na ihr wisst doch...das entlastet den damm weil man eh nicht lange auf dem sattel sitzen bleibt, bevor man nach vorne runterrutscht


----------



## daniel77 (30. Juli 2006)

Das Bild wurde nach meiner heutigen Tour aufgenommen, deshalb die Position des Ringes am Dämpfer, die Sattelstellung sieht im enlasteten Zustand zwar recht extrem aus  ist aber bequem da der Hinterbau eben 20% Sag hat. Ich quetsche mir doch nicht aus Style-Gründen meine Cohones.


----------



## Einheimischer (30. Juli 2006)

Das hat nix mit Style zu tun, du verbrauchst 'ne Menge Kraft um dich überhaupt auf einem so eingestellten Sattel zu halten. 

Grüße.


----------



## hasenheide (30. Juli 2006)

daniel77 schrieb:
			
		

> ist aber bequem da der Hinterbau eben 20% Sag hat.



20% Sag machen den Sattel doch noch nicht annähernd waagerecht?

Na ja, hauptsache für Dich bequem...


----------



## daniel77 (30. Juli 2006)

Bin halt erst 2 Touren gefahren und noch am probieren was das Optimum angeht. Ist eben mein erstes Fully


----------



## Northern lite (30. Juli 2006)

stell ihn nahezu waagerecht ....

...fahre und während der Tour stellst Du ihn nach und nach richtig für Dich ein.

Solltest Du die Sattelnase zu sehr absenken müssen, liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass der Vorbau ein Stück zu lang ist und Du deswegen zu sehr in der Hüfte abknickst


----------



## Silencium (31. Juli 2006)

Wald-Schrat schrieb:
			
		

> 100 mm an einem Race Hardtail sind doch garnichts abwägiges. Haben mittlerweile viele.
> Auch wenn der Rizer nicht mein Fall wär, find ich dein bike trotzdem total schick!
> 
> Gibts die R7 serienmäßig in weiß??



Die weiße R7 interessiert mich auch. :]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andre (31. Juli 2006)

Silencium schrieb:
			
		

> Die weiße R7 interessiert mich auch. :]



Jau die R7 gibts serienmäßig in weiß, z.B. beim bike-discount. Habe meine günstig bei ebay geschossen.


----------



## Benji (31. Juli 2006)

so auch mal wieder meins.
neu ist aber jetzt ein schwarzer flite kevlar. der auf dem bild "ansässige" velo hat den geist aufgegeben.




mfg der b


----------



## 4l3x (31. Juli 2006)

hi ich wollte mir vllt auch den quantec rahmen kaufen! kannst du mir sagen wieviel du für bezahlt hast? bei bike24 kostet er 209...


----------



## Benji (31. Juli 2006)

dito, aber nicht bei bike24, sondern über einen bekannten.

mfg der b


----------



## *adrenalin* (31. Juli 2006)

4l3x schrieb:
			
		

> hi ich wollte mir vllt auch den quantec rahmen kaufen! kannst du mir sagen wieviel du für bezahlt hast? bei bike24 kostet er 209...




aber nicht eloxiert, der ist teurer! der lackierte ist auch ca. 100 bis 150 gr. schwerer.

meiner (17" eloxiert) wiegt ohne steuersatz und ohne canti-sockel 1.462 gr.


----------



## 4l3x (31. Juli 2006)

wollte ihn schwarz matt pulverbeschichtet kaufen...
was gibt es den noch für rahmen in der gewichtsklasse unter 200?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (31. Juli 2006)

War zwar schon mal hier eingestellt, aber hier nochmal mit geänderter, endgültiger(?) Bestückung:



Vielleicht kein Kunstwerk, aber solide "Massenware" ;-)


----------



## rkersten (31. Juli 2006)

4l3x schrieb:
			
		

> wollte ihn schwarz matt pulverbeschichtet kaufen...
> was gibt es den noch für rahmen in der gewichtsklasse unter 200?



ich suche auch einen rahmen mit max. 1200g unter 300 ... also bitte  es sollte doch eigentlich jeder wissen umso leichter ein teil wird desto teurer wird es. Ich persönlich würd mich auf keinen 150 Rahmen setzten der 1400g wiegt (wenn es sowas überhaupt geben sollte) 

sicherer Leichtbau  hat seinen Preis


----------



## 4l3x (31. Juli 2006)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> ich suche auch einen rahmen mit max. 1200g unter 300 ... also bitte  es sollte doch eigentlich jeder wissen umso leichter ein teil wird desto teurer wird es. Ich persönlich würd mich auf keinen 150 Rahmen setzten der 1400g wiegt (wenn es sowas überhaupt geben sollte)
> 
> sicherer Leichtbau  hat seinen Preis



Is mir auch klar umso leichter desto teurer. wenn du dich da nciht draufsetzt kann cih nix für bin ja wahrscheinlich ein fliegengewicht im gegensatz zu dir. ausserdem such ich keinen rahmen der max. 1200g wiegen soll sondern in der gewischtsklasse wie der quantec ist also 1400g - 1600g.


----------



## mete (31. Juli 2006)

Poison E 605 oder So saint Luzifer?


----------



## rkersten (31. Juli 2006)

4l3x schrieb:
			
		

> Is mir auch klar umso leichter desto teurer. wenn du dich da nciht draufsetzt kann cih nix für bin ja wahrscheinlich ein fliegengewicht im gegensatz zu dir. ausserdem such ich keinen rahmen der max. 1200g wiegen soll sondern in der gewischtsklasse wie der quantec ist also 1400g - 1600g.



sorry ich wollt dich da jetzt nicht angreifen ... ich hab lange genug nach Rahmen in deiner gewünschten Gewichts und Preisklasse gesucht aber unter 200 gibt es keinen gescheiten Rahmen glaub es mir ... nur wenn du bei ebay glück haben solltest ansonsten lass die Finger von ... mehr wollt ich damit nicht sagen sorry das das irgendwie falsch rüber gekommen ist.

Ich selber zähle mit 58kg wohl nicht gerade zum Schwergewicht ... und ich bin wie *adrenalin* den Quantec Superlight in 17" schwarz eloxiert (und der kostet bei bike24.net 259 die 209 ist die normale Fassung - ab 209!) voll zufrieden aber ein bisschen mehr als 250 solltest du da schon über den Ladentisch schieben - ansonsten sparen, der Rahmen ist das Herzstück des Rads hier sollte nicht gespart werden. 

Hier mal wieder meins ... ganz frisch vom 31.07


----------



## 4l3x (1. August 2006)

Nein hast mich jetzt nicht angegriffen. aber wollte nur wissen ob es noch alternativen zu dem super light gibt, da der rahmen mit dem preis leistungsverhältnis wohl unschlagbar ist. ok 58kg is nicht viel mehr als meine 52 ^^


----------



## _stalker_ (1. August 2006)

4l3x schrieb:
			
		

> aber wollte nur wissen ob es noch alternativen zu dem super light gibt



nox eclipse slt geht auf ebay fÃ¼r 289,90â¬ raus und wiegt bei 16" ~1400g

im leichtbauforum im "bike fÃ¼r 1000â¬ unter 10kg" thread war glaub ich mindestens ein rahmen gelistet, der 1400g bei 200â¬ hat irgendwo...


----------



## Nose (1. August 2006)

drÃ¶ssiger ht06 rahmen, 1450gramm, 240â¬ uvp


----------



## roadrunner_gs (1. August 2006)

Oder den alten No Saint Luzifer, in 18" mit dann wohl 1280g ohne Cantisockel, Sattelstützenschelle und Steuersatz, dafür aber schon wieder 375 Euro - aber die Sattelstützenschelle mit 22g ist schon im Lieferumfang enthalten.


----------



## kantiran (1. August 2006)

Hier mal mein Update, grade fertig geworden:

Neu:

Laufradsatz XT Disc mit SunRingle DS2+ XC Felgen und DT Speichen
Carbonspacer
Tacho Sigma 1606 DTS
Leitungsführung Schaltwerk (endlich ohne die Schleife  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (1. August 2006)

Ich würde evtl. noch die Sattelstütze ändern aber ansonsten, TOP, sieht echt schön aus, besonders der Rahmen mit der Gabel.


----------



## kantiran (1. August 2006)

Die Sattelstütze hat etwa das XTR grau (etwas heller vllt). Hatte ehr überlegt ob ich nicht noch den passenden Vorbau zur Stütze bestelle.......
Oder halt doch noch eine Carbonstütze???


----------



## Exekuhtot (1. August 2006)

Dann kommt die Farbe der Stütze nur anders rüber, sieht etwas Chromartig aus.

Ich persönlich würde eher die Stütze wechseln, als den Vorbau, ne schwarze Stütze (ob Carbon oder nicht) sähe bestimmt am Besten aus.

Zeig es uns einfach, wenn du dich entschieden hast


----------



## Wald-Schrat (1. August 2006)

Stütze könnte man wirklich wechseln.

Allerdings finde ich, dass 3 Aufkleber auf der Felge überladen wirken. Würde jeweils 2 davon entfernen


----------



## Benji (1. August 2006)

an sich schick, ich würde noch die aufkleber von den felgen entfernen.

mir persönlich gefällt aber die sattelstütze eher weniger, aber is geschmacksache.

mfg der b


edith: mann bin ich langsam.


----------



## 4l3x (1. August 2006)

danke an die, die rahmen aufgelistet haben


----------



## cyrox (2. August 2006)

So ich will mich auch mal wieder mit meiner Aktuellen Ausbaustuffe zeigen.









Zugverlegung wurde überarbeitet, selbstgemachte Carbon Teile bei der Lenkzentrale (näheres im Leichtbauforum (zeigt her euer Cockpit oder Gallery), jetzt auch Marta SL am Vorderrad

Es kommen in den nächsten Monaten noch Eggbeater und wahrscheinlich die neue XTR Kurbel + Schaltwerk dran

Habt ihr sonnst noch anregungen?

Greetz


----------



## rkersten (2. August 2006)

cyrox schrieb:
			
		

> So ich will mich auch mal wieder mit meiner Aktuellen Ausbaustuffe zeigen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das was man erkennen kann sieht sehr gut aus! Nur was mir pers. nicht gefällt sind die farbig abwechselden Nokons.


----------



## The Bug (3. August 2006)

Also ich weiß nicht ich finde das Rad schon so supergeil.Top Zusammenstellung zum träumen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyrox (3. August 2006)

Danke für die Komplimente,

Was denkt ihr wie kommt ein Tune Würger in Rot am gesammtbild? oder doch eher den Schwarzen? Da überleg ich schon ne ganze weile rum 
Rot sind zwar schon die Schnellspanner aber ich weis nicht ob das reicht um so en rotes etwas am sonnst Schwarzen Rahmen gut aussehen zu lassen.

Greetz


----------



## Speedstuff (3. August 2006)

sieht wirklich schon sehr gut aus   würd den würger aber auch in schwarz bestellen...passt so super zum gesamtbild rahmen-stütze-sattel...
ne schwarze fsa afterburner kurbel oder was schickes aus carbon ist farblich bestimmt noch besser als die xtr...dazu nen X.0 schaltwerk... 
mal eine andere frage: wo hast du die bilder gemacht?
gruß aus dem norden!


----------



## #easy# (3. August 2006)

das Simplon gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut 



hier mal meins bei einer Tour in Frankreich:





easy


----------



## cyrox (3. August 2006)

Ok wieder einer der sagt Schwarz solangsam glaub ich auch dran 

Das mit der Kurbel hat noch bisschen Zeit deswegen schau ich erst wie die neue XTR in echt aussieht und ob sie hält was sie verspricht. 
Komplett X.0 ist auch mein Traum ... kommt noch, jedoch kann ich nicht einfach nur immer Kaufen weil es besser aussieht :-|, das zeugs muss jetzt erst mal gefahren werden bis es den Geist aufgibt. 

Die Bilder hab ich in meinem Bike Urlaub gemacht. War 2 Wochen in Davos (schweiz). Diese Bilder vom Bike und der Landschaft sind entstanden auf dem weg nach Savognin.

Greetz


----------



## *adrenalin* (3. August 2006)

cyrox schrieb:
			
		

> Ok wieder einer der sagt Schwarz solangsam glaub ich auch dran



hier vielleicht die motivation, es mal mit etwas farbe zu versuchen    nur schnellspanner und klemme reicht wahrscheinlich nicht, da müssen mittelfristig noch die kettenblattschrauben, deckel der ausgleichsbehälter der disc oder/und naben dazukommen.

ich habe mich an dem gold der hope (deckel der bremszangen) orientiert und die klemme sowie die kb-schrauben angepaßt. schnellspanner und deckel der hope-griffe werden noch ergänzt...  leider kann man auf dem bild unten die bremsenseite nicht erkennen.

(auf dem bild ist allerdings noch das alte kettenblatt mit silbernen schrauben drauf, das hat sich inzwischen geändert...)







incl. rohloff 9,9 kg


----------



## mete (3. August 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatboy (3. August 2006)

Moin,

habe mal irgendwo gelesen (hier im Fred??), dass man sich an eine gleiche Farbkombination bei Sattelklemme und Steuersatz halten sollte, damit die optische harmonie stimmt.

Wie seht ihr das? 



fatboy


----------



## GlanDas (3. August 2006)

fatboy schrieb:
			
		

> Wie seht ihr das?



Sattelklemme und Vorbau klappt auch prima


----------



## Baxx (3. August 2006)

fatboy schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> habe mal irgendwo gelesen (hier im Fred??), dass man sich an eine gleiche Farbkombination bei Sattelklemme und Steuersatz halten sollte, damit die optische harmonie stimmt.
> 
> Wie seht ihr das?



Stimmt!


----------



## dominik-deluxe (3. August 2006)

hab mal ne frage an die die auch rennen mit ihren bikes farhen die sie hier posten.
hab mein rad ca. 1 jahr und muss sagen, das mir immer mehr auffÃ¤llt, das es schon anfÃ¤ngt den bach runter zu gehen. also spÃ¤testens nach noch einem jahr bracuh ich eine neues. kann aber doch eigentlich nicht sein das man ein 2500â¬ bike nur 2 jahre fahren kann oder?
ist doch ein scheiÃ hobby 
mfg
dominik
ps. sorry for offtopic


----------



## Bags (3. August 2006)

Ich will auch mal mein Bike posten. Ist seit heute fertig.
Ein paar Sachen sind noch nicht perfekt. Die Spacer werden wohl noch tum Teil entfernt und beim Kürzen der Kette war ich zu eifrig  . So leicht ist es auch nicht, aber für mich ok. Hatte noch keine Zeit zum Wiegen  .







Gruß
Bags


----------



## Wald-Schrat (4. August 2006)

Sieht richtig schön zeitlos aus


----------



## Exekuhtot (4. August 2006)

Jupp sehr gelungen und stimmig.

Ich will meins auch endlich posten habe aber keine vernünftige cam zur hand, es ist zum verrückt werden......

Philipp


----------



## Eintopf (4. August 2006)

Ganz feines Teil. Schlichte und edle Optik.


----------



## Frank´n Furter (4. August 2006)

Aktueller Zustand meines Radls


----------



## daddy yo yo (4. August 2006)

Frank´n Furter schrieb:
			
		

> Aktueller Zustand meines Radls


geil, v.a. die lackierung! herrlich, diese aufgemalten dreckspritzer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (4. August 2006)

Sehr schönes Bike. Aber die Flasche passt irgendwie nicht dazu.


----------



## IGGY (4. August 2006)

Jetzt schnell Klarlack drüber


----------



## Hardraider (4. August 2006)

Frank´n Furter schrieb:
			
		

> Aktueller Zustand meines Radls




WOW !


----------



## eHugo (4. August 2006)

so muss ein bike ausschauen ..... mist wetter


----------



## Chris G (4. August 2006)

Chris G schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> sind Onzas. Zu der Zeit gabs die kurzen noch nicht
> 
> ...



Hallo Gemeinde,

so nun sind silberne WCS-Stummel dran 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Exekuhtot (4. August 2006)

Hoffe es gefällt: 
(bessere Fotos folgen) konnte es nur nicht erwarten.....













Philipp


----------



## race-jo (4. August 2006)

hui...sieht schnell aus  

mir gefällt aber irgendwie das cockpit nicht also vorbau und federgabel, sieht unharmonisch aus.


----------



## Exekuhtot (4. August 2006)

Danke fürs Lob.
Am Cockpit wird noch gearbeitet, erstens kommt die Hayes nine weg, wird von Marta Sl (Carbon) ersetzt und dann hat die Gabel mit 100mm Federweg eigentlich 20 zu viel. Mal sehen was sich da tuen lässt.

Farblich passt es eigentlich: Blauer Spider an den Kurbeln zum Blauen Knopf an der Skareb und Roter Knopf zu rotem Spider an der Kassette......

Philipp


----------



## toschi (5. August 2006)

Den Umwerfer solltest Du noch richtig montieren, er sitzt ein wenig hoch, könnte schaltprobleme geben...
sonst sehr schön, auch wenn der rote spider viel zu schwer ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (5. August 2006)

Oh, danke, jetzt wo du es sagst, fällt mir doch ein, dass es unheimlich schwer ist aufs große blatt zu kommen. Solte eigentlich ein 48'er Blatt drauf deshalb die noch zu hohe Position.

Ich weiß die XTR ist leichter, wollte aber möglichst wenig Shimano haben.....

Philipp


----------



## Einheimischer (5. August 2006)

Exekuhtot schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß die XTR ist leichter, wollte aber möglichst wenig Shimano haben.....



...die XT auch 
Dennoch sehr schönes Nox und auf die Kurbel bin ich mal richtig neidisch, würde wg. dem blauen Spider auch gut zu meinem Bike passen. Goldene Hope Schnellspanner und Sattelklemme würden evtl. noch gut aussehen, vieleicht auch blaue?!?

Grüße.


----------



## Exekuhtot (5. August 2006)

Ein ppar kleine Verändeungen müssen eh noch folgen. 
Die Ringle Schnellspanner haben zu wenig Klemmkraft zumindestens hinten, habt ihr da ein paar Vorschläge, nebst den Hope? (COOK wäre natürlich perfekt, aber extrem schwer zu bekommen .....)

Satteklemme soll ein Tune Würger werden, oder eine Hope in Gold.

Danke für die Vorschläge.

Philipp


----------



## gmozi (5. August 2006)

fatboy schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> habe mal irgendwo gelesen (hier im Fred??), dass man sich an eine gleiche Farbkombination bei Sattelklemme und Steuersatz halten sollte, damit die optische harmonie stimmt.
> 
> ...




Schnurzpiepegal ... Meiner Meinung nach sollte bei nem Bike die Technik und das daraus resultierende Fahrverhalten im Vordergrund stehen. Optische Details stehen bei mir ganz sicher im Hintergrund, ausser bei unserm Tandem


----------



## fatboy (5. August 2006)

gmozi schrieb:
			
		

> Optische Details stehen bei mir ganz sicher im Hintergrund...




Das mag ja für die breite Masse auch stimmen. Aber da es hier ja um Kunstwerke geht, wird man hier (zu Recht) für Spacertürme, falsch ausgerichtete Mantelbeschriftungen etc. "bestraft".

Ich hatte einfach mal bezüglich Steuersatz/Sattelklemme gefragt, weil hier viele bei diesen Bauteilen unterschiedliche Farben kombinieren. Ich persönlich finde z.B silberne Klemme/schwarzer Steuersatz nicht so schick...


Gruß


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. August 2006)

@Exekuhtot: Die Cook gefällt mir sehr gut.

Hier ein Foto meines Rades:







[/url][/IMG]

Mehr Fotos im Album.

Gruß,   Geisterfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nose (5. August 2006)

schickes gerät. ist die sattelüberhöhung nicht ein wenig zu heftig? kommt mir sehr viel vor?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. August 2006)

Danke! Die Sattelhöhe ist eigentlich nicht schlimm, sind so um die 10 cm. Da gab es hier doch schon wesentlich fiesere Gefährte.


----------



## Schafschützer (7. August 2006)

Bei der Stellung der Barends nehme ich mal an, daß du ohne Probleme mit deiner Zunge am Vorderreifen lecken kannst.


----------



## gmozi (7. August 2006)

Nose schrieb:
			
		

> schickes gerät. ist die *sattelüberhöhung* nicht ein wenig zu heftig? kommt mir sehr viel vor?



Gibts da Richtlinien oder ähnliches an die man sich halten kann?


----------



## Nose (7. August 2006)

gmozi schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts da Richtlinien oder ähnliches an die man sich halten kann?


soweit ich weiß orientiert man sich an dem was bequem ist, aber da fragst du besser andere leute, ich hab da kaum ahnung von (weswegen ich ja auch gefragt hab)


----------



## meikel4474 (8. August 2006)

Nose schrieb:
			
		

> drössiger ht06 rahmen, 1450gramm, 240 uvp



Mein Rahmen wiegt 1490 gr. bei 100.....


----------



## meikel4474 (8. August 2006)

4l3x schrieb:
			
		

> Is mir auch klar umso leichter desto teurer. wenn du dich da nciht draufsetzt kann cih nix fÃ¼r bin ja wahrscheinlich ein fliegengewicht im gegensatz zu dir. ausserdem such ich keinen rahmen der max. 1200g wiegen soll sondern in der gewischtsklasse wie der quantec ist also 1400g - 1600g.



Mein Rahmen hat 100â¬ neu gekostet, hab ich vor 3 tagen gekauft. Ist 3 fach konifiziert, vergleichbar mit cube, ich wiege 64 kg und der rahmen hat 18", ich kann nur sagen sensationell. Und er wiegt 1490gr.


----------



## Dumb (8. August 2006)

kuhl erzähl doch mal mehr, wo haste den denn gekauft? ich bin nämlich auch grad auf suche nach einem neuen Rahmen...

mfg Dumb


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. August 2006)

Schafschützer schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Stellung der Barends nehme ich mal an, daß du ohne Probleme mit deiner Zunge am Vorderreifen lecken kannst.



Ja, aber seitdem sie sich einmal in die Speichen gewickelt hat, mache ich das nicht mehr.


----------



## *adrenalin* (8. August 2006)

meikel4474 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Rahmen wiegt 1490 gr. bei 100.....



erzähl doch gerne mal etwas mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatboy (8. August 2006)

Moin,

der Kinesis Superlight von transalp24 wiegt auch 1500 gr. incl. Pulverung (bei 46 cm RH).
Kostet 169,-EUR. Finde, dass das ein ganz gutes Verhältnis von Preis zu Gewicht ist...


----------



## 4l3x (8. August 2006)

meikel4474 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Rahmen hat 100 neu gekostet, hab ich vor 3 tagen gekauft. Ist 3 fach konifiziert, vergleichbar mit cube, ich wiege 64 kg und der rahmen hat 18", ich kann nur sagen sensationell. Und er wiegt 1490gr.



sag mal woher du den hast ^^ zum 3 mal.. 

ja ich hab von Fatmodul den SX 03 ins auge gefasst kostet aber 250 ücken! weiss jemand wos den billig gibt in 19" ?


----------



## sporty (10. August 2006)

Gibt es keine Cross-Country Kunstwerke mehr, noch nicht mal Im Sommer ?








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Wald-Schrat (10. August 2006)

Ich glaube so ziemlich das schönste bike, was Focus je gebaut hat  

Biste mit der Mars immer noch zufrieden?


----------



## metulsky (10. August 2006)

Hier mal mein Focus :

Spacer sind nochmals welche weggekommen...

gruesse

sven


----------



## SuperSmashBikes (10. August 2006)

Hier mal mein neues Bike  





Hab mich jetzt doch für cc entschieden. Wollte ja vorher eher was richtung freeride gemacht. Habe begriffen das sprünge und so für mich nichts sind...

Sportliche Grüße
Dennis


----------



## polo (10. August 2006)

Das Bild vom sporty ist schon frech: Strand, Sonne und hier hatâs 15 Grad und es piÃt. Das Rad gefÃ¤llt mir auch.
Bei metulsky sind da immer noch zu viele Spacer.
Bei Darkfox muÃ da wohl ein anderer, CC-mÃ¤Ãiger Vorbau ran, so geht das Ding in Richtung Omarad, was durch die Reflektoren bestÃ¤tigt wird. Ach: der Sattel ist auch hÃ¤Ãlich.


----------



## Lateralus (10. August 2006)

D4®k»«f0X schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal mein neues Bike
> Hab mich jetzt doch für cc entschieden. Wollte ja vorher eher was richtung freeride gemacht. Habe begriffen das sprünge und so für mich nichts sind...
> Sportliche Grüße
> Dennis


In was für nem Gelände biste denn unterwegs? Ich meine, löhnt sich das "Semi"-HT? Hättest ja auch ein schönes Stumpjumper-HT nehmen können...


----------



## SuperSmashBikes (10. August 2006)

Lateralus schrieb:
			
		

> In was für nem Gelände biste denn unterwegs? Ich meine, löhnt sich das "Semi"-HT? Hättest ja auch ein schönes Stumpjumper-HT nehmen können...



für das was ich fahren will wird das Bike reichen. Bin bis jetzt auch mit 100mm gut klar gekommen.

@Polo: Die Pedale waren nur zum Testen des Bikes dran. Anderer Vorbau kommt auch noch dran (is für mich bisschen kurz). Der Sattel is überhauptnicht hässlich.
Hast bestimmt mit 16 Jahren kein besseres Bike gehabt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faketreee (10. August 2006)

Mit 16 Jahren ein Epic?  Das Geld möchte ich haben... 
Aber der Sattel ist wirklich hässlich.


----------



## polo (10. August 2006)

D4®k»«f0X schrieb:
			
		

> fDer Sattel is überhauptnicht hässlich.
> Hast bestimmt mit 16 Jahren kein besseres Bike gehabt...


1. doch.
2. und ein größeres gemächt.
3. dein niveau möchte ich aber haben.


----------



## metulsky (10. August 2006)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> Bei metulsky sind da immer noch zu viele Spacer.




ich meinte,dass da 2 raus sind aktuell - das bild ist nicht der letzte stand...

sven


----------



## Wald-Schrat (10. August 2006)

Also mir gefällt der Sattel vom Epic.... 
Nur der Umgangston vom Besitzer könnte ein wenig "milder" sein


----------



## race-jo (10. August 2006)

D4®k»«f0X schrieb:
			
		

> Hast bestimmt mit 16 Jahren kein besseres Bike gehabt...




hast du wenigstens was für das bike getan. oder hats dir dein papa geschenkt, dann wür dich hier net so rumpöbeln.

willst du cc rennen oder amrathons fahren?
wenn ja hätte es für das geld andere "passendere" bikes gegeben


----------



## polo (10. August 2006)

metulsky schrieb:
			
		

> ich meinte,dass da 2 raus sind aktuell - das bild ist nicht der letzte stand...
> 
> sven


ach so. nun stell's noch an den strand, damit wir beurteilen können, ob' schöner ist als das von sporty.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (10. August 2006)

Wald-Schrat schrieb:
			
		

> Also mir gefällt der Sattel vom Epic....
> Nur der Umgangston vom Besitzer könnte ein wenig "milder" sein


Mir gefällt beides gar nicht... aber welch Niveau soll man von nem Sechzehnjährigen erwarten dem das Geld scheinbar damit in den Allerwertesten gepustet bekommt


----------



## *adrenalin* (10. August 2006)

D4®k»«f0X schrieb:
			
		

> Hast bestimmt mit 16 Jahren kein besseres Bike gehabt...



respekt, brauchst du dein bike zum biken oder um gewisse defizite aufzuarbeiten? und das mit 16 ...  tz tz tz


----------



## Einheimischer (10. August 2006)

Nun lasst ihn doch, andere 16 Jährige machen schlimmeres als sich ein teures Bike zu kaufen, oder kaufen zu lassen. Ausserdem kostet jedes schei$$ Mofa fast soviel wie das Epic. Der Sattel ist aber trotzdem hässlich  

Grüße.


----------



## SuperSmashBikes (10. August 2006)

Ich habe das Bike nicht gekauft bekommen. Ich muss das noch bei meinen Eltern abbezahlen. Das Geld was ich in der Ausbildung bekomme werde ich dann dafür nutzen.
Sorry wenn mein Umgangston ein bisschen hart klingt...
Ich fahre nun schon einige Jahre mtb und wollte mir jetzt auchmal was besseres leisten.


----------



## polo (10. August 2006)

er klingt nicht hart, sondern lächerlich.
und nun: viel spaß mit dem rad, mach' dir aber einen anderen sattel drauf!


----------



## Hupert (10. August 2006)

D4®k»«f0X schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das Bike nicht gekauft bekommen. Ich muss das noch bei meinen Eltern abbezahlen.



...kannst du das nicht wie andere Kids deiner Altersgattung machen und dich mit nem Handyklingeltonabo ins finanzielle Fiasko stürzen? Aber frag mal deine Elternschaft ob noch 70 Eusen Dispo für nen SLK oder SLR drin sind...


----------



## Wald-Schrat (10. August 2006)

Ich habe mit 15 auch sofort mein ganzes Geld von der Konfirmation für n bike auf den Kopf gehauen und auch mein Zivi-Gehalt ging zu 80 % fürs bike drauf  

Einheimischer hat schon recht, es gibt weitaus schlimmeres wofür Jugendliche ihre Kohle zum Fenster rausschmeißen. Finde es viel mehr positiv, wenn man sich derart für den Sport begeistern kann  

Und nochmal zum Sattel: das Ding muss ihm selber gefallen und nicht irgend welchen Leuten in nem Forum.... Wenn er gut mit klar kommt, ist es doch gut.


----------



## Einheimischer (10. August 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> .. Aber frag mal deine Elternschaft ob noch 70 Eusen Dispo für nen SLK oder SLR drin sind...










 SLK, SLR???  

Grüße.


----------



## Einheimischer (10. August 2006)

.


----------



## Schafschützer (10. August 2006)

@ Einheimischer

Die Laufräder gefallen mir nicht und ein paar Aufkleber könnten nicht schaden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (10. August 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> SLK, SLR???
> 
> Grüße.


Ich kenn zwar seine Eltern nicht, jedoch dürfte das selbst ihr Budget sprengen. Wieviele SI SLR braucht man eigentlich um mit dem Leder nen DC SLR "Sattel" beziehen zu können?


----------



## Wave (10. August 2006)

Der Sattel ist halb so wild! Die Pedalreflektoren sind viel schlimmer


----------



## Hupert (10. August 2006)

Wave schrieb:
			
		

> Der Sattel ist halb so wild! Die Pedalreflektoren sind viel schlimmer


 sind doch nur die Plastikhilfsplattformpedalersätze bei den üblichen Shimano-SPD Pedalen... ein Klick und die sind runter. Der Sattel jedoch...


----------



## Silencium (10. August 2006)

ist gut, lasst dem jungen(und dem sattel seinen frieden).
er hats verstanden...


----------



## Der böse Wolf (10. August 2006)

Gibt Euch das irgendwie einen Kick hier 16 jährige fertig zu machen? Ist ja wohl mal voll daneben. Und so tolle Unterstellungen wie Er hat die Kohle bestimmt in den Ar$*# geblasen bekommen...  
Ich find das Rad sehr nett und finde es sehr gut in dem Alter die Kohle für ein tolles Bike auszugeben. Jeder der ne schwere Kindheit hatte soll doch einfach mal drüber hinweglesen.

Grüße
Der böse Wolf


----------



## pefro (10. August 2006)

D4®k»«f0X schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das Bike nicht gekauft bekommen. Ich muss das noch bei meinen Eltern abbezahlen. Das Geld was ich in der Ausbildung bekomme werde ich dann dafür nutzen.
> Sorry wenn mein Umgangston ein bisschen hart klingt...
> Ich fahre nun schon einige Jahre mtb und wollte mir jetzt auchmal was besseres leisten.



Jetzt lasst ihn mal, wenn er erstmal erbt dann kanns noch viel derber werden:



_Streit um einen Dampfkochtopf
10.08.2006 - 14:32 Uhr
Weil zwei Schwestern um ein Erbstück in Streit geraten waren, mussten die Beamten der Polizei Bayreuth-Land schlichten. Es ging um einen Dampfkochtopf. Die eine Frau wollte die andere nicht mit dem Auto wegfahren lassen. _

Welcher Sattel ist das denn? BelAir? Sieht nämlich ziemlich bequem aus!

Gruß
Peter


----------



## race-jo (10. August 2006)

da fällt mir ein kumpel von mir bekommt zum geburtstag nen niegelnageklneuen golf für 30000 von den eltern. da find ich so ein baby stumpi einen witz.
was ich aber noch viel lwitziger find: der vater von dem kumpel färt nen alten mitsubishi und die mutter einen uralten polo.

das ist wirkliches arschgeblase


----------



## Hupert (10. August 2006)

Schluß jetzt mit Analpustereien! Wir wollen wieder CC-Kunstwerke sehen... wozu nen Epic von der Stange in meinen Augen übrigens nicht gehört...


----------



## [email protected]!t (11. August 2006)

genau xc kunstwerke, der rest ins ktwr bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.hardtail (12. August 2006)

So, hier mal mein Bike. 





PS: Sorry für die schlechte Foto-Qualität, aber der Geldbeutel gibt momentan keine bessere Digi-Cam her.


----------



## bomba0815 (12. August 2006)

Sieht ja echt nett aus, jetzt gibt es aber keine Ausreden mehr warum du nicht gewonnen hast!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dominik-deluxe (12. August 2006)

wie wäres mit ner weißen rs reba wc?, das wäre dann aber vielleicht ewas zu pervers.


----------



## Mr.hardtail (12. August 2006)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:
			
		

> wie wäres mit ner weißen rs reba wc



Hatte ich mir auch schon mal überlegt, allerdings passt wahrscheinlich das glänzende Weiß der Reba mit dem matten Weiß des Rahmens nicht so gut zusammen.


----------



## Wald-Schrat (12. August 2006)

Hm dann wenigstens ne schwarze Gabel. Die silberne Fox passt jedenfalls überhaupt nicht. 

Ansonsten echt super!


----------



## CSB (14. August 2006)

> Hm dann wenigstens ne schwarze Gabel. Die silberne Fox passt jedenfalls überhaupt nicht.



Lass' dir bloß nix einreden.
Weißer Rahmen mit silberner Fox Gabel passt perfekt. 
An meiner Fox haben mich nur die blauen Aufkleber sowie die rot und blau eloxierten Verstellknöpfe gestört. Deshalb hab ich die Aufkleber entfernt und die 
Verstellknöpfe mikrogestrahlt (glasperlen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (14. August 2006)

sind ja immer noch die hässlichen Kabelbinder dran...


----------



## Wald-Schrat (14. August 2006)

Ich finde silber und weiß harmoniert nur dann, wenn der Rahmen selber auch zum Teil silber lackiert ist oder noch andere Parts am bike den gleichen Silberton aufweisen, z.B. Kurbel, Laufräder (Crossmax SL), Stütze, Vorbau, .... sowas halt.

Aber SO wie bei euren beiden bikes, fänd ich schwarz viel passender. Meine Meinung.


----------



## Mr.hardtail (14. August 2006)

Hi, 

erstmal danke für die durchweg positive Kritik. 

Auch wenn die Fox nicht ganz 100%ig zum Rahmen passt, liebe ich dennoch ihr Ansprechverhalten


----------



## Hupert (14. August 2006)

So ne weisse Reba kann aber schon sehr sexy ausschauen....


----------



## _stalker_ (14. August 2006)

find ich mal so gar nicht, da das weiss ganz anders als jenes am rahmen ist...
und überhaupt gefällt mir das bike nicht sonderlich...aber ist ja nur meine bescheidene meinung


----------



## Der böse Wolf (14. August 2006)

Mir gefällt die Trockenblume nicht...


----------



## Hupert (14. August 2006)

_stalker_ schrieb:
			
		

> find ich mal so gar nicht, da das weiß ganz anders als jenes am rahmen ist...
> und überhaupt gefällt mir das bike nicht sonderlich...aber ist ja nur meine bescheidene meinung



Das Weiss sieht im Original exakt genau wie das vom Frame aus... dir brauchs auch gar nicht zu gefallen, da es so nach Kundenwunsch aufgebaut wurde. Wenn´s nach mir ginge wären da auch ein paar andere Parts verbaut worden.


----------



## Hupert (14. August 2006)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:
			
		

> Mir gefällt die Trockenblume nicht...


...sei froh das wir vor nem Monat die Weihnachtsdeko weggekehrt haben


----------



## Hupert (14. August 2006)

Zwar falsch rum... aber das Weiss passt schon!


----------



## Gorth (14. August 2006)

Bin mal so frei ( oder war das Absicht? )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (14. August 2006)

Gorth schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mal so frei ( oder war das Absicht? )



...Thanks! Wie immer du das gemacht hast


----------



## baldur (14. August 2006)

Na, Hupert, bist ja wieder fleißig hier vertreten. Hast du keine Freunde oder woran liegt es?


----------



## Hupert (14. August 2006)

baldur schrieb:
			
		

> Na, Hupert, bist ja wieder fleißig hier vertreten. Hast du keine Freunde oder woran liegt es?



    ...mann bist du dämlich (und peinlich) aber leider geh ich einer geregelten Tätigkeit nach und kann gegen halb elf Abends nicht mehr mit meinen kumpels durch die Kneipen ziehen. Und jetzt geh hurtig wieder mit der Fee spielen... oder leg eine deiner geschätzten Matthias Reim Lp´s ein.


----------



## baldur (14. August 2006)

Sorry, aber auch ich gehe einer geregelten Tätigkeit nach.
Das du mit Kumpels nicht durch die Kneipen ziehen kannst, ja, das ist mir klar. Außer dem aufblasbaren Kumpel haste ja keinen.


----------



## Benji (14. August 2006)

@hupert: hast du erfahrungen mit dem reifen, sind doch irc mibro, oder? 

@baldur: warum ist dein bike hier noch nicht gesichtet worden?

mfg der b


----------



## Hupert (14. August 2006)

baldur schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber auch ich gehe einer geregelten Tätigkeit nach.
> Das du mit Kumpels nicht durch die Kneipen ziehen kannst, ja, das ist mir klar. Außer dem aufblasbaren Kumpel haste ja keinen.


...wie war das eigentlich? Lobotomie gut überstanden?


----------



## Hupert (14. August 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> @hupert: hast du erfahrungen mit dem reifen, sind doch irc mibro, oder?




Is nen Mibro ja... bin das Gerät aber nicht gefahren. Ist wie gesagt ein Kundenrad... der Pneu macht aber nen echt anständigen Eindruck. Mein nächster wird wohl trotzdem nen Larssen TT... Schwalbe NN? ...in Zukunft wohl ohne mich, bin bei Nässe selten nen mieseren Reifen gefahren, nur schwer vorstellbar das der RR noch weniger taugen soll...


----------



## Benji (14. August 2006)

aber was willste dann mit nem larssen tt, der ist m.e. noch weniger "taugbar" als ein schwalbe nn (und ich fahr beide reifen)
also nn vorn und larssen tt hinten, bei matsch wie am woende kommt halt der maxxis advantage drauf und das geht dann recht gut.

mfg der b


----------



## Hupert (14. August 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> aber was willste dann mit nem larssen tt, der ist m.e. noch weniger "taugbar" als ein schwalbe nn (und ich fahr beide reifen)
> also nn vorn und larssen tt hinten, bei matsch wie am woende kommt halt der maxxis advantage drauf und das geht dann recht gut.
> 
> mfg der b



Da erzählt echt jeder was anderes... Ich habe wiederum gehört das der TT bei Nässe (...wie letztes WE ) und bergab gerade noch anständig Grip hat. Der Advantage sieht mir net danach aus als ob der auch anständig rollt... is ja hin und wieder nicht ganz unwichtig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (14. August 2006)

also vom rollverhalten kann man sie nicht wirklich vergleichen, der larssen hat echt wenig angriffsfläche, rollt also echt gut, der advantage hat da schon mehr, dafür aber auch mehr, grip wenn es mal tief wird. also ich hab zwar einige am woende eins zwei gesehn die den reifen drauf hatten, aber bei solchem wetter bzw. boden will ich sowas nicht fahren. kann aber auch dran liegen das ich eher mal etwas grobstolliger fahre.
als allround reifen für alle fälle den advantage, für grad noch so und mächtig gut rollen der larssen, würde ich vorschlagen.

mfg der b


----------



## IGGY (14. August 2006)

@Hupert Räum mal dein Postfach auf 
Hast du die Reba umlackiert? Ist doch keine Worldcup oder? Ich überlege noch ob ich meine SID umlackieren soll!?


----------



## Hupert (14. August 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> @Hupert Räum mal dein Postfach auf
> Hast du die Reba umlackiert? Ist doch keine Worldcup oder? Ich überlege noch ob ich meine SID umlackieren soll!?


...ne Team und die war sozusagen OEM  Gibts so net im Handel...


----------



## mikeonbike (15. August 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> also vom rollverhalten kann man sie nicht wirklich vergleichen, der larssen hat echt wenig angriffsfläche, rollt also echt gut, der advantage hat da schon mehr, dafür aber auch mehr, grip wenn es mal tief wird. also ich hab zwar einige am woende eins zwei gesehn die den reifen drauf hatten, aber bei solchem wetter bzw. boden will ich sowas nicht fahren. kann aber auch dran liegen das ich eher mal etwas grobstolliger fahre.
> als allround reifen für alle fälle den advantage, für grad noch so und mächtig gut rollen der larssen, würde ich vorschlagen.
> 
> mfg der b



der larsen tt ist bei mir der schlechtwetterreifen - aber macht ja nichts   ...


----------



## Benji (15. August 2006)

nich dein ernst, was fährst du den da wenn es trocken ist (http://www.silberfische.net/maxxis_xc_larsenoriflamme.html)

und wie würdest du fahren wenn du mal bei scheißwetter nen richtigen matschreifen aufziehst??

fragen über fragen.

mfg der b

edith: ähhm warum sprechen wir hier über reifen, sorry für offtopic.


----------



## mikeonbike (15. August 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> nich dein ernst, was fährst du den da wenn es trocken ist (http://www.silberfische.net/maxxis_xc_larsenoriflamme.html)
> 
> und wie würdest du fahren wenn du mal bei scheißwetter nen richtigen matschreifen aufziehst??
> 
> ...



ralle, fast fred oder twister... ich wechsel aber eh nur bei absoluten schlechtwetter auf larsen... definiere matsch?!  durchweichte grashänge fahre ich seltens, aber da kommt so gut wie jeder reifen an seine grenze... bei allem anderen ist der larsen ausreichend...

um nicht ganz offtopic zu werden, noch mal ein blick auf das rad, mit dem ich letzte woche die alpenüberquerung gefahren bin. mit waschmaschine am sattel und 2,25"-er nn's (nur bei dieser gelegenheit zu sehen ), da ich ich
von der schneebergscharte und vom einsjöchl runter fahren wollte... 






gruss mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (15. August 2006)

okay, dann haben wir halt nen verschiedenen anspruch an die reifen. mir ist rollwiederstand nich primär wichtig, ich will ordentlich grip und dafür nehm ich auch etwas in kauf.

mfg der b


----------



## salzbrezel (16. August 2006)

So, nachdem GTs in letzter Zeit etwas verrissen wurden und sogar behauptet wurde, dass ein Zaskar kein CC-Bike ist, will ich euch mal mein Bike vorstellen.






Rahmen: Gt Zaskar Race 2001
Gabel: Marzocchi Marathon Race 2005
Schaltung: Sram XO, XT Mix
Bremse: Magura Louise 180/160
LRS: XT/Mavic
Anbauteile: ziemlich komplett WCS (Ich weiß ja, dass WCS-Teile nicht jedermans Sache sind, aber als Student muss ich etwas auf Preis/Leistung schauen, und da sind sie einfach gut....)

ZERREIST ES IN DER LUFT! (Außer der Sattelstellung, die KLemung war verrutscht, typisch Ritchey und den blöden Cantibolzen, die wollen einfach nichtrunter)
Gruß...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. August 2006)

Nö, das ging nicht gegen GT allgemein, sondern kommt immer auf das spezielle Rad an. Deines gefällt mir zum Beispiel sehr gut. Die Marathon Race finde ich toll.

Gruß,   Geisterfahrer


----------



## salzbrezel (16. August 2006)

Mmmh, ich bin etwas unzufrieden mit der Gabel. Sie klackt beim Ausfedern, und zwar von Anfang an. Sie war schon bei Marzocchi, die haben sie zerlegt und gefettet. Außerdem meinten sie, dass ich zu wenig Druck in einer der Negativkammern hätte.
Geholfen hat es leider nix, es klackt immernoch. Da muss ich jetzt wohl oder übel mit leben.

Gruß...


----------



## hutsche (16. August 2006)

Hi Philip,

jedenfalls farblich passt die Gabel hervorragend. 
Was wiegt das gute Stück jetzt? Die 12 Kg Marke dürfte doch wohl geknackt sein?


----------



## salzbrezel (16. August 2006)

Hallo Hutschi!

Also 12 sind locker unterboten, muss aber nochmal nachwiegen. Für einen XL-Rahmen eigentlich ein ganz guter Wert. Siehts nicht irre sprotlich aus?


----------



## hutsche (16. August 2006)

salzbrezel schrieb:
			
		

> Siehts nicht irre sprotlich aus?



Aber wenn der ach so sportliche Golf GTI nur einen 1,3l Motor mit 55 PS hat???
Ansonsten könntest du die Bremsleitungen noch etwas kappen.
Kannst du die Bar Ends wirklich noch vernünftig greifen?


----------



## salzbrezel (16. August 2006)

Ja, die Bar Ends sind sehr gut so. Die vordere Bremsleitung ist deswegen so komisch verlegt, weil die Gabel einen Leitungshalter im Cantisockel hat. Wenn ich da noch viel kürzen würde, würde sie da nicht mehr reinpassen. Die Leitung muss von vorne nach hinten geführt werden.

Jaja, der 55PS Motor wird nach meinen Prüfungen etwas getunt! Dann wird das schon was.


----------



## mrwulf (20. August 2006)

Nachdem ich mein Bike das letzte Mal vor einem gefühlten Jahr hier gezeigt habe,
 schiebe ich anbei mal die aktuelle Version mit einem Gewicht von 11,17 kg nach.























Anmerkungen, Kritik oder Schweigen gern willkommen ;-)


----------



## Focusbiker90 (20. August 2006)

Sehr geiles Bike!
11,1 Kg kann sich doch sehen lassen, für'n Fully...

Aber, da man hier ja auch sehr pingelich ist, sage ich mal, dass Du beide Reifen falsch rum montiert hast!? Und warum den PopLoc Hebel am BarEnd? Kein Platz am Lenker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner_gs (20. August 2006)

Ich würde mal vermuten, dass er im Wiegetritt meistens die Pfoten an den Barends hat - da wäre es nützlich, wenn er von dort aus den Lockout bedienen könnte.
Ich würde noch in den XTR-Remoteshifter für das Barend investieren.


----------



## toschi (20. August 2006)

salzbrezel schrieb:
			
		

> So, nachdem GTs in letzter Zeit etwas verrissen wurden und sogar behauptet wurde, dass ein Zaskar kein CC-Bike ist, will ich euch mal mein Bike vorstellen....


Na gratuliere, die Barends vielleicht noch im Winkel des Oberrohrs bzw. Vorbaus ausrichten (man rutsch dann auch nicht so schnell ab ) und die hintere Bremsleitung bändigen, das würde mir gefallen.

GT ist für mich das Gegenteil von Canonendale und Canonendale mag ich überhaupt nicht, geschmacklich, sorry.

Lass Dich mal wieder blicken Mittwochs


----------



## salzbrezel (20. August 2006)

@toschi

Danke, danke! War vor drei Wochen dabei und musste abbrechen, weil die neue Gabel Mucken gemacht hat. Musste leider eingeschickt werden. Aber jetzt ist sie wohl ok.

Die doofe Leitung hat eine Biegung, da wo sie am Hinterbau hochsteht. Das ist etwas schwierig da rauszubekommen... muss mir da wohl was einfallen lassen.

Gruß...


----------



## toschi (21. August 2006)

salzbrezel schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die doofe Leitung hat eine Biegung, da wo sie am Hinterbau hochsteht. Das ist etwas schwierig da rauszubekommen... muss mir da wohl was einfallen lassen.
> 
> Gruß...


Bei nächster Schlechtwetterpause oder nach dem Putzen nimm mal einen Fön, mach sie schön warm und fixier die Leitung danach so (Klebe- Klettband oder breite Kabelbinder) wie sie am besten liegt, zwei/drei Tage so lassen oder auch fahren, dann kannst Du die Bänder entfernen und sie bleibt so. Wenn nicht gibt es ja noch die selbstklebenden Clips, die bändigen auch die störrischten Leitungen.


----------



## race-jo (21. August 2006)

@ toschi

auch wenn so manches cannondale, eine "canone" sein mag, schreibt man es nicht canonendale


----------



## Cube-Chris (23. August 2006)

Hy Hab gedacht ich zeig euch mal nen richtiges Racebike.(9,9Kg)   
Änderungen: Sattel Specialized Toupe 
                  Pedale Shimano PDM-959

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=115999&stc=1&d=1156323071elitescr.jpg


----------



## Pevloc (23. August 2006)

Also bis auf den Rahmen sind da nur feine Teile dran, aber trotzdem ist es hässlich wie die Nacht. Sorry, zero Points.


----------



## Frank´n Furter (23. August 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> Das Weiss sieht im Original exakt genau wie das vom Frame aus... dir brauchs auch gar nicht zu gefallen, da es so nach Kundenwunsch aufgebaut wurde. Wenn´s nach mir ginge wären da auch ein paar andere Parts verbaut worden.



Hey Hupert! Arbeitest Du im "Zum Ritzel"? Cooler Laden. Habe mir dort auch mal während meiner Studienzeit ein "MindMovie" Radl aufbauen lassen. Lang, lang ists her...
Habt ihr noch das "Wismut"-Trikot im Laden rumhängen? Falls ihr das verkaufen wollt, ich hätte Interesse. 




...


----------



## Roelof (23. August 2006)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Also bis auf den Rahmen sind da nur feine Teile dran, aber trotzdem ist es hässlich wie die Nacht. Sorry, zero Points.



außerdem legitimiert ein anderer sattel und andere pedale diesen post - is ja keine kunst  und der rahmen ist wirklich hässlich... naja, weiß wer im glashaus sitzt - usw.  aber bis ende september hab ich mein edles streitross dann herzeigbar fertig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wald-Schrat (23. August 2006)

Mag vielleicht von der Stange sein das Cube. 
Aber häßlich finde ich es ganz und garnicht. Im Gegenteil: Dunkelgrün ist mal was anderes


----------



## daniel77 (23. August 2006)

häßlich ist das Grün nun wirklich nicht, in Realität hat es einen sehr schönen Metallic-Effekt, ein Kunstwerk ist ein Stangenbike aber auch dann nicht.....


----------



## Cube-Chris (23. August 2006)

Wald-Schrat schrieb:
			
		

> Mag vielleicht von der Stange sein das Cube.
> Aber häßlich finde ich es ganz und garnicht. Im Gegenteil: Dunkelgrün ist mal was anderes




Endlich mal einer der meinem geschmack zustimmt.
 thanx to Wald-Schrat


----------



## CharlieBone (23. August 2006)

nabend,
als kunstwerk würde ich mein bike zwar nicht bezeichnen aba ich stells trotzdem mal rein.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=282381

würde mich über bewertungen freuen(aba bitte nur positive)


----------



## YPS-Lon (23. August 2006)

Ist doch egal obs von der Stange , hauptsache demjenigen gefällt es und ist zufrieden der damit fahren muß.

Alles andere ist nur mehr Geld um sich von der Masse abzusetzen, der eine möchte es der andere wiederum nicht

Gruss
Marcel


----------



## Pevloc (24. August 2006)

DEr Rahmen ist nicht grundsätzlich hässlich, das wollte ich nicht mit meinem Post sagen nur die silberne FOX und die gelben passen überhaupt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blade13 (24. August 2006)

YPS-Lon schrieb:
			
		

> Ist doch egal obs von der Stange , hauptsache demjenigen gefällt es und ist zufrieden der damit fahren muß.
> 
> Alles andere ist nur mehr Geld um sich von der Masse abzusetzen, der eine möchte es der andere wiederum nicht
> 
> ...



Das sehe ich genau so.


----------



## IGGY (24. August 2006)

Blade13 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sehe ich genau so.


Richtig


----------



## polo (24. August 2006)

mag sein, aber darum geht's in diesem thread nicht.
dennoch: aus dem grünen cube kann man was machen. dazu müßten m.e. aber alle gelben teile weg, zudem entweder schwarze gabel ran oder silberne sattelstütze, vorbau, lenker.
das silber-rote cube finde ich häßlich.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. August 2006)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> aus dem grünen cube kann man was machen. dazu müßten m.e. aber alle gelben teile weg, zudem entweder schwarze gabel ran oder silberne sattelstütze, vorbau, lenker. Insoweit volle Zustimmung. Dann wird es stimmiger.
> das silber-rote cube finde ich häßlich. So schlimm finde ich es nicht. Die Zusammenstellung ist preislich nicht ausgewogen, optisch dagegen paßt es in meinen Augen ganz gut.



Das Yeti von Mrwulf finde ich stark! Einzig die alten SD7 waren m.E. einiges hübscher.


----------



## mrwulf (24. August 2006)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Das Yeti von Mrwulf finde ich stark! Einzig die alten SD7 waren m.E. einiges hübscher.



Danke  

Ich hatte die alten SD 7 drauf, die sind aber nach nicht mal einem Jahr kaputt gewesen  
Na mal sehen, innerhalb eines Jahres kommen eventuell mal Scheibenbremsen rauf.


Grüße...


----------



## Knacki1 (24. August 2006)

cyrox schrieb:
			
		

> So ich will mich auch mal wieder mit meiner Aktuellen Ausbaustuffe zeigen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geiles Bike und ... geilste  Gegend in der du da rumfährst.


----------



## damonsta (27. August 2006)

Hi, hier ein Paar vorläufige Bilder von den ganzen Upgrades die ich in der letzten Zeit gemacht habe:













Gewicht bei ziemlich genau 11kg, bald kommen andere Reifen drauf, dann bin ich drunter!


----------



## Roelof (31. August 2006)

nungut, dann will ich auch meins posten, wenn ich schon über andere sudder!


----------



## GlanDas (31. August 2006)

kannst du mal ein besseres Bild machen?

So sieht man nämlich nüschte


----------



## Roelof (31. August 2006)

detailfotos oder ein großes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Northern lite (31. August 2006)

Auch wenn ich (wie so einige hier) grade die Scalpels nicht besonders mag

es hat ein paar nette Kleinigkeiten, wie zum Beispiel den Tune Triebtäter (ich hoffe ich hab mich jetzt nicht verguggt)


----------



## Northern lite (31. August 2006)

aber warum nr einen Flaschenhalter....und dann auch noch am Sitzrohr... wenn nur einen dann bitte ans Unterrohr

ein hübscherer wäre auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Roelof (31. August 2006)

Northern lite schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn ich (wie so einige hier) grade die Scalpels nicht besonders mag
> 
> es hat ein paar nette Kleinigkeiten, wie zum Beispiel den Tune Triebtäter (ich hoffe ich hab mich jetzt nicht verguggt)









gutes auge!  es is nur ein triebtäter...


----------



## Roelof (31. August 2006)

Northern lite schrieb:
			
		

> aber warum nr einen Flaschenhalter....und dann auch noch am Sitzrohr... wenn nur einen dann bitte ans Unterrohr
> 
> ein hübscherer wäre auch nicht schlecht



zivi - 7,- - 35g - hällt schon seit 2 jahren... die macht der gewohnheit sozusagen


----------



## Roelof (31. August 2006)




----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. September 2006)

Und wie lange benutzt Du den Umwerfer mit der Ausfräsung? Sieht ja ziemlich radikal aus.


----------



## _stalker_ (1. September 2006)

jaja kein geld für nen schickeren flaschenhalter aber oro puros und son schnickschnack 

gefällt mir insgesamt ganz gut
nette leichtbaudetails
das ganze bike schwarz aber eine weisse gabel? hrm...
ahja die oro puros - evtl. hab ich es in diesem thread noch nicht erwähnt


----------



## IGGY (1. September 2006)

@Roelof
Hast du da die Xpedo MF-2A verbaut? Wie sind die?


----------



## Exekuhtot (1. September 2006)

Sehr hübsches Scalpel.

Ich müsste mein Bild eigentlich aus diesem Thread zurück ziehen, denn irgendein Ars...loch hat mein Bike geklaut, falss jemand mein Nox sieht, einfach runtertreten..........

Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (1. September 2006)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie lange benutzt Du den Umwerfer mit der Ausfräsung? Sieht ja ziemlich radikal aus.



teils teils...

das xtr-logo im paralellogram hab ich jetzt schon etwa 2000km lange weg, das blech hab ich erst gestern fertig gemacht, dort kommt aber eh keine kette hin - drum wird das halten; das metall ist so hart, dass die diamantbohrer nach ca. 3 min. hinüber sind... hab mir deshalb einen wolfram-karbid beschichteten fräser geholt - mal schaun wie lange der hällt...


----------



## Roelof (1. September 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> @Roelof
> Hast du da die Xpedo MF-2A verbaut? Wie sind die?



2500km, 229g, der magnesiumkörper is halt ned so allwettergauglich, die oberfläche ist schon ziemlich angegriffen... ich schau halt dass ich die pedale weder mit dem kärcher, noch mit sonst was sauber mach; auch kein putzmittel oder so, weil die lager ja nicht so toll gedichtet werden sollen... wenn sie länger als ein jahr halten, bin ich zufrieden


----------



## Roelof (1. September 2006)

_stalker_ schrieb:
			
		

> jaja kein geld für nen schickeren flaschenhalter aber oro puros und son schnickschnack
> 
> gefällt mir insgesamt ganz gut
> nette leichtbaudetails
> ...



ich find flaschenhalter halt nicht so wichtig! da is ma lieber ich WEIß dass meine flasche drinnen bleibt; mein ein monat altes Seedpack von c'dale hat das letzte Rennen nicht überlegt - hab noch nie eine flasche verloren... ich erreich die flasche auch besser wenns am sitzrohr  montiert ist

die weiße gabel ist eine marathon sl - is sau schwer, aber die beste gabel die ich je gefahren bin und das eta brauch ich fürs nächste rennen für einen bergsprint zwecks der geometrieveränderung 

dann kommt eh wieder die lefty rein, dazu ein LR mit C'dale nabe, handverlöteten speichen von pancho und einer xr4.1d


----------



## Col. Kurtz (1. September 2006)

Roelof schrieb:
			
		

> 2500km, 229g, der magnesiumkörper is halt ned so allwettergauglich, die oberfläche ist schon ziemlich angegriffen... ich schau halt dass ich die pedale weder mit dem kärcher, noch mit sonst was sauber mach; auch kein putzmittel oder so, weil die lager ja nicht so toll gedichtet werden sollen... wenn sie länger als ein jahr halten, bin ich zufrieden



die halten eher ein halbes jahr...
tip: mach sie einmal im monat auf und pack sie richtig mit fett zu, dann halten sie n bisschen länger.
aber vom gefühl das man in den dingern hat bin ich absolut überzeugt: bombenfest, kaum spiel, sehr direkt.


----------



## IGGY (1. September 2006)

Ich habe mir die Ti-Ti jetzt bestellt. Bin mal gespannt wie die sind. Bei einem Preis von 149â¬ war klar das es die Ti anstatt der MG werden.


----------



## DeppJones (3. September 2006)

Meins: Moots Smoothie Titan....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blade13 (6. September 2006)

ich will auch


----------



## Leinetiger (6. September 2006)

Hier mein Simplon Mythos


----------



## mete (6. September 2006)

, ist das da ein roter Gummi über der Stützenklemmung, wovon ist der?


----------



## Roelof (7. September 2006)

schaut eher aus wie isolierband - damit er immer weiß wie hoch die stütze sein muss;


----------



## Leinetiger (7. September 2006)

Isolierband um die Kleimme und Stütze, damit kein Wasser hinein laufen kann


----------



## 007ike (7. September 2006)

schönes bike! was wiegt es denn? hattest du keine lust die bremsleitung hinten zu kürzen?? ;-)


----------



## Deleted61137 (7. September 2006)

> Isolierband um die Kleimme und Stütze, damit kein Wasser hinein laufen kann




es gibt doch so ne klemmen mit nem gummiring dran damit da kein wasser oder dreck reinkommen kann...oder !? würde sicher besser aussehen als mit isoband ! den hr bremszug könntest du bestimmt auch noch etwas kürzen !


----------



## Toni172 (7. September 2006)

schönes Simplon !!!!

bei einem schwarzen Rahmen würde sicher auch "Schrumpfschlauch" gehen.


----------



## BKH-Rider (7. September 2006)

... dann will ich auch einmal. Ob es ein Kunstwerk ist?  






als Upgrade kommen noch Sattelklemme, Schnellspanner und im Winter die Bremse dran , bei der Vorbauhöhe bin ich noch am testen


----------



## Leinetiger (7. September 2006)

Zu meinem Simplon...

Die Bremszüge müssen noch gekürzt werden, habe aber momentan nicht die passenden Teile um das zu machen...
Das Isolierband ist die beste Lösung und passt am besten zu dem roten Rahmen wie ich finde. Schrumpfschlauch habe ich auch schon versucht, aber Isolierband hat besser geklappt...

Gewicht mit dem Deore Trainins LRS liegt bei 9,8-9,9kg, also momentan nicht so das Leichtgewicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (7. September 2006)

Mir gefällt das Centurion ganz gut. Einzig der Sattel ist nicht so toll!


----------



## Knacki1 (7. September 2006)

Der Sattel wirkt auf mich irgendwie so ... "fett" 

Aber sonst geiles Teil.


----------



## BKH-Rider (7. September 2006)

da habt ihr recht. 
Bin mit dem au net so zufrieden. Is n Terry Ergon Fly.
das habe ich bei den Upgrades ganz vergessen zu schreiben


----------



## joines (7. September 2006)

Rahmen gestern nach knapp 3 monatiger Wartezeit bekommen, heute aufgebaut 
Einfach ein Traum, die Farbe ist dunkelgrün metallic, entspricht British Racing Green und kommt leider auf dem Foto nicht so zur Geltung. 
Der Steuersatz wird bald durch nen roten King ersetzt, und die blauen Schaltröllchen passen auch nicht mehr, kein Problem, schon bei der ersten Probefahrt heute hat's das Schaltwerk durch nen schei$$ Ast verbogen... das schöne alte Ding  





der Rahmen ist übrigens auf der Germans Cycles Homepage "Bonbon des Monats"


----------



## schweffl (7. September 2006)

Schöner Rahmen, was nimmt den der gute German Möhren für so einen Rahmen?


----------



## joines (7. September 2006)

danke!
je nach ausführung, hier nachzulesen:
http://www.germans-cycles.de


----------



## derMichi (7. September 2006)

Ich kann mir jedoch nicht vorstellen das ein roter C.K. darauf gut rüberkommt. 
edit: Die ganzen roten Elemente verwirren vom schönen grün.


----------



## Blade13 (8. September 2006)

hier mein neues. Mehr Bilder in meiner Galarie


----------



## trailblaster (8. September 2006)

schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blade13 (8. September 2006)

trailblaster schrieb:
			
		

> schick!


Danke.
Mal was anderes finde ich.


----------



## trailblaster (8. September 2006)

mach trotzdem mal ein paar schönere bilder


----------



## Blade13 (8. September 2006)

Er nimm keine anderen Bilder von mir meldet fehler beim hochladen.
die anderen bilder sind bei mir in der Galerie.


----------



## horstj (8. September 2006)

BKH-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> ... dann will ich auch einmal. Ob es ein Kunstwerk ist?
> als Upgrade kommen noch Sattelklemme, Schnellspanner und im Winter die Bremse dran , bei der Vorbauhöhe bin ich noch am testen



Es entspricht auf jedem Fall einem gewissen Kunstverständnis, in diese Landschaft ein Mountainbike zu plazieren.


----------



## polo (8. September 2006)

das germans ist schön! allerdings:
- blaue schaltröllchen müssen weg
- barends oder lenkerendstöpsel fehlen
- ich würde einen klassischen flite draufmachen
- rot nimmt überhand (kurbelschrauben)
- schwarze kurbel und brakebooster
- hintere bremshülle ist bissi lang
das pearl gefällt mir auch, weswegen ich mir erlaube, ein etwas größeres bild aus deinem album zu posten:




einizger kritikpunkt:
- der sattel ist einfach häßlich


----------



## joines (8. September 2006)

> Ich kann mir jedoch nicht vorstellen das ein roter C.K. darauf gut rüberkommt.
> edit: Die ganzen roten Elemente verwirren vom schönen grün.



ich finde das rot ist schönes beiwerk, außerdem bin ich in den 90ern hängengeblieben was eloxal angeht 



> das germans ist schön! allerdings:
> - blaue schaltröllchen müssen weg
> - barends oder lenkerendstöpsel fehlen
> - ich würde einen klassischen flite draufmachen
> ...



-wie schon geschrieben, die blauen schaltröllchen sind weg, das schaltwerk ist hinüber, und die röllchen werden nicht mit zum neuen portiert
-barends will ich ned, lenkerstöpsel auch nicht. ich find dass der lenker ungekürzt das kann
-flite hab ich in 3 farbvariationen zur hand, den schwarzen hatte ich aus gewohnheit schon drauf, wollte allerdings mal wieder skn fahren
-zum rot, siehe oben
-der brakebooster passt noch ned, war vorher am GT, wo er exzellent gepasst hat. suche noch nen schönen - filigraneren - brakebooster. sowas wie nen schwarzen salsa. und die kurbeln bleiben 
-bremshülle muss leider so lang sein, sonst leidet die funktion. der radius würde zu klein  

aber danke für die (konstruktive) kritik  
hier noch mal ein bild aus meiner galerie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (8. September 2006)

dann noch anmerkungen / fragen (mich interssiert's, weil ich vor jahren mein müllwagenorangefarbenes brodie in ziemlich genau dein grün umlackiert habe)
- ist das ne ritchey kurbel?
- weitermotz: vorbau sieht bissi massiv aus, oder?
- bitte laufräder umspeichen, da gehören schwarze nippel ran 
- wieso nicht pedale in schwarz? ich hatte (normal) rote damals dran, hatte aber auch nicht die eloxal sachen
- wenn 90er / eloxal, dann bitte in lila! :kotz:


----------



## joines (8. September 2006)

nur zu 

-die kurbeln sind '97er white industries kurbeln
-der vorbau ist ein syntace f139, das was massiv wirkt sind (noch) die spacer, ein 0.8er über und ein 0.8 unter dem vorbau. die bleiben vorerst noch dort, bis ich die richtige position gefunden hab. der gabelschaft ist schnell gekürzt
-die pedale sind titanfarbene ritcheys, die gleichen hab ich auch in rot da, leider nicht in schwarz. findest du die fallen unangenehm auf?

und lila konnte ich schon damals nicht ausstehen 

edit: das sind MEINE NIPPEL, die sind silber, basta!


----------



## Blade13 (8. September 2006)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> das pearl gefällt mir auch, weswegen ich mir erlaube, ein etwas größeres bild aus deinem album zu posten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay werde den Sattel tauschen  .


----------



## IGGY (8. September 2006)

Lass den bloß drauf!


----------



## _stalker_ (8. September 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Lass den bloß drauf!


 auf jeden fall.


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (8. September 2006)

würd ich aber auch meinen... Bloß drauf lassen!


----------



## derMichi (8. September 2006)

Wie bekloppt sich manche hier machen lassen. Da zählt die Meinung eines Kritikers mehr als die bisherige Erfahrung und der eigene Geschmack.


----------



## Blade13 (8. September 2006)

Klar bleibt er da wo er ist.
Ich finde ihn gut und bequem  .


----------



## olli (9. September 2006)

Mal wieder ein echtes *Race-High-End-Kunstwerk* mit Magura, Judy SL, Crossride und Flite Tricolor:











*Biria! You light up my life!*


----------



## Der Yeti (9. September 2006)

Hallo, ich baue mir zur Zeit ein Yeti ARC auf, wenns fertig ist(so ende des Jahres) würde ich es mal gerne hier reinstellen, nur weiß ich nicht genau wie das geht, also mit den großen Fotos hier drin mein ich, kann mir das mal einer erklären?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. September 2006)

Du lädst das/die Bild(er) in Dein Fotoalbum. Dann klickst Du drauf. Darunter erscheinen zwei Codes. Eines davon ist der Thumbnail, eines das Foto in groß. Einfach auf so einen Code draufklicken und dann in Deine Antwort einfügen (copy & paste).


----------



## Veloziraptor (9. September 2006)

olli schrieb:
			
		

> Mal wieder ein echtes *Race-High-End-Kunstwerk* mit Magura, Judy SL, Crossride und Flite Tricolor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, hast Du nähere Infos über Biria. Hier in Heidelberg ist eine Firma ansässig, die Biria heißt und Rahmen herstellt. Auch habe ich schon das ein oder andere Biria RS hier gesehen. Stammt der Rahmen aus Edingen-Neckarhausen bei Heidelberg??? Wäre mal gut zu wissen.


----------



## faketreee (9. September 2006)

olli schrieb:
			
		

> Mal wieder ein echtes *Race-High-End-Kunstwerk* mit Magura, Judy SL, Crossride und Flite Tricolor:
> 
> 
> *Biria! You light up my life!*



Flite Tricolor? Wo bekomme ich sowas her?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. September 2006)

Jens, ich glaube Du täuschst Dich. Biria sind die hier. Sind aus einem alten VEB entstanden. Die Rahmen werden oft auf Ebay vertickt.

Wo sitzt denn die Firma in Heidelberg?


----------



## olli (9. September 2006)

Der Rahmen kam sehr günstig von ebay (wenn das Zeug, das dabei war, verscheuert ist, kostet er mich ca. 30.-), die Anbauteile lagen noch so rum. 
Nicht superleicht. Das Bike wiegt 11,7 kg, wenn ich Reifen, Schläuche Vorbau und Stütze tausche (habe ich noch in "leicht" hier liegen), kann ich evtl. unter 11 kg kommen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180025756911


Der 3-farbige Flite war irgendwann mal (ich glaube bei Bicycles) im Sonderangebot, das ist sicher schon 4 Jahre her.


----------



## CUBEDriver65195 (9. September 2006)

Jetzt meine Dreckschleuder...
















Ist zwar nicht das edelste Fully der Welt, aber es steckt viel Herzblut drin!


----------



## LeichteGranate (9. September 2006)

@ Blade13

Schön hier ein Pearl zu sehen! Sagt mal, was wiegt dein Rahmen? Mein Anorexia bringt ca.1360g auf die Waage. 
Ich werde auch bald wieder ein paar neue Bilder von meinem Pearl machen.

Schönen Abend noch!
LeichteGranate


----------



## Der Yeti (10. September 2006)

So hier ist es
Zwar noch im Aufbau aber ende des Jahres wirds fertig*JUHUUUUU*


----------



## derMichi (10. September 2006)

@ CUBEDriver65195
Sieht sehr chic aus dein Cube  Besonders die Ritchey Kurbeln mit den coolen schwarz/silbernem großen Kettenblatt und die WCS Serie von Ritchey in Kombination mit dem Design des AMS wirkt granate.
Lediglich der Riser sieht mir seeeehr breit aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kimpel (10. September 2006)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Jens, ich glaube Du täuschst Dich. Biria sind die hier. Sind aus einem alten VEB entstanden. Die Rahmen werden oft auf Ebay vertickt.
> 
> Wo sitzt denn die Firma in Heidelberg?


biria ist doch einfach taiwan-standard-arsch-schwer, das einzige was ihn von anderren standard-taiwan-arsch-schwer-rahmen unterscheidet ist die lackierung, welche an eine ältere scott lackierung(fragt nicht welche) angelehnt ist.
hab den selben rahmen mit selben design, der angeblich von der firma "mxm" kommen soll.


----------



## olli (10. September 2006)

kimpel schrieb:
			
		

> biria ist doch einfach taiwan-standard-arsch-schwer, das einzige was ihn von anderren standard-taiwan-arsch-schwer-rahmen unterscheidet ist die lackierung, welche an eine ältere scott lackierung(fragt nicht welche) angelehnt ist.
> hab den selben rahmen mit selben design, der angeblich von der firma "mxm" kommen soll.


 
mxm-Rahmen werden auf ebay für ca. 200.- bis 230.- verhökert, Birias zwischen 50.- und 100.- (mit viel Zubehör). Eine von den beiden Marken macht was falsch.


----------



## Aison (10. September 2006)

Hier meins:


----------



## Edith L. (11. September 2006)

@Aison
Setz unbedingt nochmal nen Bild rein, auf denen die schönen Frästeile im Bereich Sitzstreben; -rohr und Oberrohr besser in Szene gesetzt werden!


----------



## Aison (11. September 2006)

Müsste wieder ein neues Foto machen  Leider bin ich gerade nicht zu Hause, deswegen die Vergrösserung vom Originalbild.

Crosslock Sekeleton


----------



## Edith L. (11. September 2006)

Totenschick!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## launebär (11. September 2006)

Mein neues Kunstwerk bzw mein erstes CC Bike, selbstaufgebaut:






Rahmen: Marathon Team Racing SL
Laufräder: DT Swiss XR 4.1d mit 240s Naben
Bremsen: Hayes El-Camino, vorne kommt noch ne große Scheibe rein
Schaltwerk: X.0
Umwerfer: X-Gen
Kette: Sram PG-910 (?)
Kurbel und Innenlager: Bewährter XT Satz
Gabel: Reba SL
Reifen: RR wobei ich nicht wirlich zufrieden mit bin, mal den Nobby testen demnächst.
Schalthebel: X.0 Trigger
Pedale: Shimano 0185 
Schläuche: Conti irgendwas...
Sattelstütze, Lenker, Bars und Steuersatz von Ritchey
Sattel: Selle Filiante glaub ich wars

Alles zusammen knapp um die 12kg, hab leider keine so genaue Waage.
Das Bike sieht noch relativ neu aus, hat auch erst 50km runter und wird demnächst auch regelmäßig gequält


----------



## kimpel (11. September 2006)

olli schrieb:
			
		

> mxm-Rahmen werden auf ebay für ca. 200.- bis 230.- verhökert, Birias zwischen 50.- und 100.- (mit viel Zubehör). Eine von den beiden Marken macht was falsch.


oder es heisst, dasss ich meinen mxm-rahmen vlt. doch noch gewinnbringend verkaufen kann


----------



## Slow (11. September 2006)

@Aison:

Hi, was ist denn das für ein Mechanismus? Ist da die Sattelklemmung in den Rahmen integriert, oder wie?
Und was sind das denn für Maxxis Reifen?

Grüße


----------



## Reispfanne (11. September 2006)

Nicht dass ich schlechte Laune habe, aber mir is gerade so nach dezent meckern, deswegen sorry lieber launebär, doch so geht das ja nun nicht hier  

Als erstes Vorbau umdrehen, das sieht ja langsam aus gelinde gesagt. Wenn das dann zu rückenunfreundlich ist hilft wohl nur en kürzerer Vorbau. Die Anzahl der Spacer lässt einen dann fast meinen, dass der Rahmen nicht so ganz zu dir passt...?

Dann die Ausrichtung der Reifen, nirgends so wichtig wie bei Schwalbe, dass Schrift und Ventil aufeinander ausgerichtet sind. Tja und dann die Anbauteile...Alles toll und hochwertig, aber eben, wie du bei den Pedalen (die übrigens...ne, dazu sag ich mal nix) selbst richtig erkannt hast, 08/15-Teile. Die Farbe des Flaschenhalters sagt mir auch nicht so zu, da wäre die Variante in schwarz angebrachter, zumal sich das schön in die ansonsten ziemlich stimmige, mattschwarze Optik eingefügt hätte.

Achja, da sind wir ja dabei was mir gefällt, nämlich wie gut die Reba und der Rahmen farblich zusammen passen. Also alles in allem schick, aber irgendwie...sorry, langweilig.


----------



## hagilein (11. September 2006)

das is fies! das is doch sein ertes selbat aufgebautes rad! klar gibbet was zu bemengeln abbä so gemein muss man ihn ja nich niedermachen


----------



## Northern lite (11. September 2006)

das ist nicht gemein...nur konstruktive Kritik

Ich sehe das genauso

naja bei mir komt hinzu, dass ich im allgemeinen Rahmen nist mag bei denen die Sattelstreben über dem Oberrohr angesetzt ist.

Auch finde ich das Steuerrohr sehr laaaaang.... und dann noch Spacer???

Es wirkt für mich irgendwie gestaucht

Der Aufbau hingegen ist (mal abgesehen von den Pedalen) schon recht stimmt.

Ich würde den Flaschenhalter auch gegen nen Tacx Tao in schwarz tauschen.

(ne mattschwarze Kurbel wäre auch schön)


----------



## Aison (11. September 2006)

Slow schrieb:
			
		

> @Aison:
> Hi, was ist denn das für ein Mechanismus? Ist da die Sattelklemmung in den Rahmen integriert, oder wie?
> Und was sind das denn für Maxxis Reifen?
> Grüße



Ja, die Sattelklemmung ist direkt im Rahmen. Reifen: Maxxis Medusa 1.9" (genauer Type kenn ich jetzt gerade nicht auswendig). Diese sind noch vom letzten XC Rennen drauf, wo mindestens durchgehend 10-15cm Schlamm war 

-Aison


----------



## launebär (11. September 2006)

Bin offen für Kritik, aber eins nach dem anderen 



> Als erstes Vorbau umdrehen, das sieht ja langsam aus gelinde gesagt. Wenn das dann zu rückenunfreundlich ist hilft wohl nur en kürzerer Vorbau. Die Anzahl der Spacer lässt einen dann fast meinen, dass der Rahmen nicht so ganz zu dir passt...?



Vorbau umdrehen....öh warum? Das ich mitm Gesicht auf dem Lenker hänge? ...ne danke lass mal. Erklär mal warum, Niemand anderes mit nen Bike auf den letzen 10 Seiten hier der Bilder fährt nen umgedrehten Vorbau...?
Und ob das nun so viel Spacer sind finde ich nicht. Das was ich bis jetzt mit dem Bike gefahren bin fand ich sehr angenehm und passend. Noch kürzer, ich glaub dann wirds unangenehm "eng".
Das es vielleicht nicht genau auf Ergonomie angepasste Komponenten sind mag schon sein und ich mich nicht hab vermessen lassen etc und was es da alles gibt für Programme und Formeln zum ausrechnen mag schon sein, aber es soll doch bequem sein beim Fahren? Oder ist unbequem inzwischen nicht mehr "in" ?



> Dann die Ausrichtung der Reifen, nirgends so wichtig wie bei Schwalbe, dass Schrift und Ventil aufeinander ausgerichtet sind.



Soweit hab ich das noch hinbekommen die Reifen in Pfeilrichtung auszurichten, stimmt schon nur was ändert es wo das Ventil ist im Bezug auf den Reifen...?



> Tja und dann die Anbauteile...Alles toll und hochwertig, aber eben, wie du bei den Pedalen (die übrigens...ne, dazu sag ich mal nix) selbst richtig erkannt hast, 08/15-Teile.



Das die Meinungen zu Ritchey Parts auseinandergehen kann schon sein aber ich hab mich halt dafür entschieden und werde dann schon feststellen ob und wie hochwertig die Parts dann doch waren, Preislich auf jedenfall ok. 
Das es bessere und zugleich teurere Parts gibt will ich garnicht abstreiten nur ob man es braucht ist ne andere sache.

Pedale, ja, ich fahre derzeit noch ohne Clickies deswegen diese Pedale die ich übrigens gut finde, muss mich eh erst an das Bike gewöhnen. Ob einem Shimano nun passt oder nicht auch wieder geschmackssache. Und ob ich mit den Pedalen nun mit Clickies fahre oder ein paar Eggbeater Ti für 400  drauf hab ist im Endeffekt auch geschmackssache, funktionieren tut beides. 
Ob man Shimano nun mag oder nicht, sie funktionieren auch wenn sie wohl bei eingefleischten CC Fahrer verpönt sind...Man kann es also auch übertreiben.



> Die Farbe des Flaschenhalters sagt mir auch nicht so zu, da wäre die Variante in schwarz angebrachter, zumal sich das schön in die ansonsten ziemlich stimmige, mattschwarze Optik eingefügt hätte.



Ebenfalss Geschmackssache, ich hätte das Bike auch lieber heller gehabt z.b von den Felgen her aber es kam halt so, die Laufräder gibts halt net in Silber. 



> Achja, da sind wir ja dabei was mir gefällt, nämlich wie gut die Reba und der Rahmen farblich zusammen passen. Also alles in allem schick, aber irgendwie...sorry, langweilig.



Ja, vielleicht nicht super  überdurchschnittlich und aus der breiten Masse hervorstechend weil keine "Super Duper" Titan und Alu-Teile verbaut sind aber in meinen Augen zehn mal besser wie ein gekauftes Canyon oder irgendein "Kaufrad"

Zusammengefasst war das Rad nicht auf Schwarz ausgerichtet, ist halt nur so Dunkel geworden, werde da keine dunkleren Parts mehr dranbauen, so der Optik freak bin ich net.

Zum Thema Geometrie, ich bin knapp 2m groß und das isn 21" Rahmen. Fährt sich das Bike etwa ohne Spacer unterm Vorbau besser, wenn ja warum und was könnte man denn tun um allgemein die Geometrie zu verbessern?
Lass mich gerne bei sowas belehren weil es wie gesagt mein erstes CC Bike ist. So schlimm wie es aussieht fährt es sich garnet, vielleicht seid ihr alle nur zu klein


----------



## IGGY (12. September 2006)

Aison schrieb:
			
		

> Reifen: Maxxis Medusa 1.9" (genauer Type kenn ich jetzt gerade nicht auswendig). Diese sind noch vom letzten XC Rennen drauf, wo mindestens durchgehend 10-15cm Schlamm war
> 
> -Aison


Maxxis Medusa 1.9 Exception Series. Im Matsch Klasse aber sonst rollen die wie ein Sack Nüße


----------



## jones (12. September 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Maxxis Medusa 1.9 Exception Series. Im Matsch Klasse aber sonst rollen die wie ein Sack Nüße



Aber im Matsch und tiefem Boden nicht zu schlagen - fahre ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reispfanne (12. September 2006)

Hab dem Launebär ne PM geschickt, nicht dass es heißt ich mecker rum und lass es dann ins Leere laufen. Außerdem fürchte ich mich vor 'ner neuen Schlacht zum Thema was ist ein Kunstwerk und was nicht


----------



## mikeonbike (12. September 2006)

Reispfanne schrieb:
			
		

> Hab dem Launebär ne PM geschickt, nicht dass es heißt ich mecker rum und lass es dann ins Leere laufen. Außerdem fürchte ich mich vor 'ner neuen Schlacht zum Thema was ist ein Kunstwerk und was nicht



naja - du lehnst dich auch weit aus dem fenster  zum ersten sind die ritchey parts zwar tatsächlich allerweltsparts, dafür in der wcs variante aber superleicht... zweiten ist an allen anderen bikes (mit wenigen ausnahmen), die ich hier sehe und die nicht mit teilen von ritchey ausgestattet sind, vorbau und lenker von syntace und dazu ne thomson stütze - genauso allerwelts und nichts besonderes...  (nur meinereiner ist da was besonderes - der fährt nämlich richtey lenker und vorbau mit ner thomson... lol)...

ansonsten sieht das rad tatsächlich etwas gedrungen aus. ich vermute allerdings, das launebär nicht der kleinste ist...

gruss mike


----------



## Aison (12. September 2006)

mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> (nur meinereiner ist da was besonderes - der fährt nämlich richtey lenker und vorbau mit ner thomson... lol)...
> gruss mike



Halt  Ich fahr nen Ritchey WCS Vorbau mit nem FSA Lenker und FSA Headset


----------



## Aison (12. September 2006)

Hier noch mein Fully, ist allerdings mehr oder weniger Standardkomponenten. Ich wusste schlicht und ergreifend nicht, was ich da noch ändern sollte (ausser Vorbau). Hab das Teil sogar schon in XC Rennen eingesetzt, hrhr. Meistens nehm ich es allerdings an Marathons mit, da find ich ein Fully auf die Dauer einfach bequemer, wippen tut es nämlich rein gar nichts.





Achja, den Vorbau hab ich meistens auch gedreht (nach unten) und nicht so wie auf dem Bild. In letzter Zeit frage ich mich allerdings, ob es das wirklich bringt. Bin diese Saison ca. 8 XC Rennen mit nach untem gedrehtem Vorbau gefahren und ca. 6 mit nach oben gedrehtem. Auch Marathons hab ich je 3 nach oben und nach unten gedreht gehabt. Kann mich allerdings jetzt noch immer nicht festlegen. Wie gross ist denn optimal die Sattelüberhöhung so?

gruss
Aison


----------



## FeierFox (12. September 2006)

Geschmackssache. Es gibt Leute die fahren 15 und welche die fahren 5cm. Musst du ausprobieren. Ich hab ca 10-11cm, weil mich ein nach oben gerichteter Vorbau am Fahrrad einfach nerven würde  Damit kann ich übrigens problemlos 4-5 Stunden fahren, dann meldet sich der Nacken aber doch langsam.


----------



## Gorth (12. September 2006)

in der BSN ( oder war es doch Mountainbike? ) stand mal drin, dass es wohl auf den Neigungswinkel des Oberkörpers ankommt und dass danach die Sattelüberhöhung gewählt werden sollte. Demnach gibt es keinen sinnvollen Wert den man vorschlagen könnte.


----------



## sensationen (12. September 2006)

Ist der Vorteil einer gestreckten/liegenden Haltung durch eine große Überhöhung nicht in erster Linie die bessere Aerodynamik? Dann wäre eine größe Überhöhung wohl ohnehin eher ab 30 bis 35 km/h vorteilhaft, bringt also beim MTB -anders als beim Tria oder RR- kaum Vorteile. Man kann das hier http://www.kreuzotter.de/deutsch/speed.htm ganz schön durchrechnen wenn man Ober- und Unterlenkerhaltung vergleicht. Relevant werden die Unterschiede erst bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten.


----------



## Schlammpaddler (13. September 2006)

wir driften zwar grad ins offtopic, aber egal:
die Aerodynamik ist das eine. Das andere ist die Tatsache, dass wie schon weiter oben beschrieben ein bestimmter Winkel zwischen Oberkörper und oberschenkel eingehalten werden sollte, wenn die Kraft aus Oberkörper und und Oberschenkel in Verbindung mit dem Armzug effektiv umgesetzt werden soll. Ist der Winkel zu groß sitzt man zu aufrecht --> uneffektiv (siehe Hollandrad). Ist der Winkel zu klein wird durch die starke Vorbeugung die Atmung eingeschränkt --> auch nicht gut!
Es gilt also, das richtige Maß zu finden. Wer hier nach optischen Gesichtspunkten vorgeht, mag für den CC-Kunstwerke-Thread richtig liegen, mit der Praxis hat es nicht viel zu tun.
Ich für meinen Teil finde mich mit 2cm Spacer und 6° Nachobenvorbau bei 12cm Sattelüberhöhung eigentlich ganz wohl. Allerdings gehöre ich mit 1,93 auch eher zu der etwas größeren Sorte Mensch.


----------



## Edith L. (13. September 2006)

Naja,
die Aerodynamik ist beim MTB natürlich immer zu berücksichtigen! 

Vor dem heute vorherschenden Federgabelweichspültrend war ne anständige Sattelüberhöhung mit negativem Vorbau nen Garant dafür auch die heftigste Steigung im Revier noch hochzukommen!

Nen negativ montierter Vorbau sorgt u.a auch gerade dafür, dass Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad lastet und dadurch ordentlich Grip am vorderen Geläuf vorhanden ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (13. September 2006)

*juhu Noch Ein Kunstwerk*


Mfg Andi1969


----------



## fatboy (13. September 2006)

@ andi1969

was sind das für barends?

gruß

fatboy


----------



## kimpel (13. September 2006)

terry ergon race grips, griffe mit "stummel"-bar-ends


----------



## bigmad (13. September 2006)

Mein Baby Argon CC, Ausbau vorerst fertig. 

11,38 kg in XXL/Custom Frame. 





zerreisst mal ....


----------



## Aison (13. September 2006)

bigmad schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Baby Argon CC, Ausbau vorerst fertig.
> 11,38 kg in XXL/Custom Frame.
> zerreisst mal ....



Sieht meiner Meinung nach wirklich chick aus  Zum Gewicht: woher kommen denn die 11.38kg?


----------



## damonsta (13. September 2006)

Das frage ich mich allerdings auch...
Ok. die Bremsen sind schwer, aber der Rest würde eher auf u10 schließen lassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eHugo (13. September 2006)

was wiegt der der Rahmen?

ist ein XXL/Custom Frame der sieht nit leicht aus....


----------



## bigmad (13. September 2006)

Seh' gerade, das auf dem Photo die Gabel (Athena weiss) erheblich mehr zum Rahmen (Verkehrsweiss) differiert als in real.

Zum Gewicht: 

Rahmen ist sehr gross, hinten verstärkter Rohrsatz und zusätzlich die Gusset's = 2,35kg. 

Die Bremsen brauche ich mit 95kg schon, zumindestens bereue ich es nicht(für Puro's ist dieses Jahr kein Budget mehr)

King Naben und XM819 Felgen sind halt auch nicht Extraleichtbau, aber siehe Bremsen!

Reifen sind ca. 550g, but i love it!

Naja, auch die Details (Nokon knarzen immer, KMC X9SL geht immer kaputt - deswegen Rohloff usw.) haben sich so eingespielt. Mir wichtiger es hält, als 15km durch die Pampa schieben. 

11kg, sind hier die magische Grenze für mich, denke ich


----------



## damonsta (13. September 2006)

Wie lange hält die Kurbel denn?
Irgendwie ist es widersprüchlich-ein 2,35kg HT-Rahmen mit einer 730g Kurbel...


----------



## bigmad (13. September 2006)

Hast Recht, Kurbel und Gabel haben sich noch nicht bewährt (kaum km)

Aber:

Was wiegt denn der defakto Standard XTR ... nicht viel mehr ohne 20'er Blatt und die FRM schaut dünner aus, als sie steif ist, glaub mir!  

Nachteil sind die schlecht abgedichteten Lager der FRM gegenüber der XTR Lösung. Naja ich hatte meine XTR poliert und einen guten Preis bekommen, für dieses Geld dann die FRM günstig.

Ist schwarz, ebenfalls steif, leicht, Integral, meine Übersetzungsanforderungen - why not?

Rahmen wollte ich ja nicht so schwer, wenn man aber auf einem Stangenrahmen das Tretlager ohne grosse Anstrengung ordentlich verwindet ....der Rahmen ist steif im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes


----------



## Clemens (14. September 2006)

Dann will ich auch mal wieder...

Rotwild RCC 0.1 Size M. 





Ausstattung:

- Fox F100 RLT
- Sram X.O mit Gripshift, XT-Umwerfer
- Race Face Deus XC Kurbel
- Eggbeater SL
- Hügi 240S Naben + DT-Comp + DT 4.1d
- Nobby Nic 2.25
- Formula K24 180/160mm Disk
- Thomson Stütze + Flite TT
- Syntace F99 + Duraflite 7075
- Tune Hörnchen + Wasserträger + Schnellspanner

Gewicht 10.21Kg, bedingt durch den mit 1562 (incl. Sattelklemme) Gramm nicht gerade leichten Rahmen und die 550 Gramm schweren Nobbys.


----------



## IGGY (14. September 2006)

Ich finde es schön aufgebaut


----------



## Aison (14. September 2006)

bigmad schrieb:
			
		

> Nachteil sind die schlecht abgedichteten Lager der FRM gegenüber der XTR Lösung. Naja ich hatte meine XTR poliert und einen guten Preis bekommen, für dieses Geld dann die FRM günstig.



Ich fahre schon länger FRM und hatte noch kein ärger damit. Meine erste Handlung war auch, die Lager zu zerlegen und mit Langzeitfett zu füllen (waren ab Werk recht trocken). Auch rund um die Lager rum hab ich relativ viel Fett reingefüllt.

Wo ich bei dir und FRM eher bedenken habe ist dein Gewicht  Hab schon mehr als einmal gesehen, dass eine solche Kurbel bei Fahrern über 75kg gebrochen ist. Mein Bekannter allerdings fährt das Teil schon ewig, aber der ist auch nur so 68kg.

gruss Aison


----------



## andi1969 (14. September 2006)

kimpel schrieb:
			
		

> terry ergon race grips, griffe mit "stummel"-bar-ends




Danke Kimpel ich hätte es nicht besser schreiben können  
mfg ANDI 1969


----------



## shitkatapult (14. September 2006)

Dann mal ein zusammengewürfeltes, was man so nicht kaufen kann:


----------



## andi1969 (14. September 2006)

shitkatapult schrieb:
			
		

> Dann mal ein zusammengewürfeltes, was man so nicht kaufen kann.
> 
> 
> Wow die Noleengabel hat aber auch Seltenheitswert  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shitkatapult (14. September 2006)

Jepp, ich werd auch regelmäßig drauf angesprochen. eigentlich schade. Das Ding war seiner Zeit weit voraus, ich bin bis heute nix vergleichbares gefahren. War wohl zu teuer u. zu extravagant, meiner Meinung nach aber die technisch bessere Lösung als Teleprinzip. Nix bügelt schnelle kurze Stöße so gut glatt...von der Optik brauchen wir ja nicht reden...


----------



## *adrenalin* (14. September 2006)

Clemens schrieb:
			
		

> Dann will ich auch mal wieder...
> 
> Rotwild RCC 0.1 Size M.
> 
> ...



clemens,
wo ist das storck und das rocky? wenn verkauft, schade! an dem rebell hätte ich auch spaß gehabt...

jetzt hast du einen rahmen, zu dem deine lieblingskurbel xt gepaßt hätte, jetzt verbaust du eine schwarze race face. dich soll einer verstehen


----------



## aerotisch (14. September 2006)

_Am Dienstag, den 12.09.06 wurde mein Cannondale F1000SL Optimo mit Headshock ULTRA DL gestohlen. Komplette XTR Gruppe mit Naben und silbernen Nokons und Michelin DRY MUD Bereifung und eggbeater Pedalen. Lackierung Team SOBE
Bei eventuellen Begegnungen bitte umgehend Polizei verständigen oder privat melden!!! Danke_
*Ich habe noch komplette SOBE Bekleidung und Cannondale MTB XCE 3000, bin bereit einiges für einen SOBE Rahmen mit oder ohne Gabel mit Lefty oder Headshock zu geben... Tut euch und mir nen Gefallen  *


----------



## Exekuhtot (15. September 2006)

Es ist echt zum Kotzen...... ScheiÃ Diebe, war ja auch erst kÃ¼rzlich Opfer, 3700â¬ (als SchÃ¼ler ein halbes Jahr gebastelt) einfach weg... wenn ich den erwische, Finger und Arme ab.

Viel GlÃ¼ck beim Suchen,

Philipp


----------



## aerotisch (15. September 2006)

Exekuhtot schrieb:
			
		

> 3700 (als Schüler ein halbes Jahr gebastelt) einfach weg...



du sagst es !!! Rad war nur Minuten allein gelassen worden und zusammen mit einem Cannondale R500 um einen Fahnenmast gekettet... 
Schloß weg, versicherung is störisch
keine Belege weil privat bei ebay und und und , Versicherung is misstrauisch

War wohl ein Profi, denn da saßen bestimmt 10 Menschen drumrum und nen Abus Schloß is nich ohne... und Einzeltäter, sonst wäre das Rennrad mit weggewesen...


----------



## Timo S. (15. September 2006)

Hier mal mein CC Bike...
http://www.tourgalerie.de/gallery/displayimage.php?pos=-521
oder siehe *unten*


----------



## polo (15. September 2006)

ich erlauben:




sehr schön!
spacer weg!


----------



## Timo S. (15. September 2006)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> ich erlauben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THX!
Spacer kommen nach WOBM ab....

*Daten:*
Lenker: Duraflite Carbon
Vorbau: F99
Gabel: Skareb Super 2005
Bremsen: FRM DP4
Züge: Nokon
Sattel: SLR
Stütze: USE Alien
Laufräder: DT Swiss XR 4.1 + Revolutions
Naben: DT 240S
Schaltung: Sram X0
Kurbeln: Truvativ Stylo GXP
Umwerfer: XTR
Pedale: Time Atac Carbon


----------



## Exekuhtot (15. September 2006)

Wahrlich, dieses Bike ist schick, einfach TOP.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (15. September 2006)

andi1969 schrieb:
			
		

> Wow die Noleengabel hat aber auch Seltenheitswert  ?



Hab noch eine Noleen die zum Verkauf ansteht !


----------



## Sahnie (15. September 2006)

Mal ein bisschen allgemein gesagt. Die Tendenz, dass mittlerweile selbst die Bowdenzüge mehr kosten als der Rahmen finde ich im Mountainbike Bereich schon komisch.


----------



## trailblaster (15. September 2006)

Timo S. schrieb:
			
		

> *Daten:*
> Lenker: Duraflite Carbon
> Vorbau: F99
> Gabel: Skareb Super 2005
> ...



farblich und vom aufbau ganz ähnlich zu meinem 
und deswegen sehr sehr schön


----------



## chrikoh (15. September 2006)

Timo S. schrieb:
			
		

> THX!
> Spacer kommen nach WOBM ab....
> 
> Ich hatte auch einmal einen polierten Easton Rahmen,heute tuts mir leid,daß ich ihn verkauft habe. Gibts Easton Rahmen eigentlich noch?


----------



## Aison (15. September 2006)

Timo S. schrieb:
			
		

> THX!
> Spacer kommen nach WOBM ab....
> 
> Ich hatte auch einmal einen polierten Easton Rahmen,heute tuts mir leid,daß ich ihn verkauft habe. Gibts Easton Rahmen eigentlich noch?



Ja, die bauen die Rahmen für BMC  Nämlich die ISC Rahmen...
guckst du hier: http://www.bmc-racing.com/team_elite+M5d637b1e38d.html
oder hier: www.bmc-racing.com/pro_machine+M5d637b1e38d.html

-Aison


----------



## Timo S. (16. September 2006)

Sahnie schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ein bisschen allgemein gesagt. Die Tendenz, dass mittlerweile selbst die Bowdenzüge mehr kosten als der Rahmen finde ich im Mountainbike Bereich schon komisch.


Sach doch mal genauer was und warum dus komisch findest.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beavis (16. September 2006)

Mein neues Bike vom kumpel,schaut ihr hier,
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/292949/ppuser/21576

Was sagt ihr ??


----------



## Timo S. (16. September 2006)

Also die Gabel geht ja mal garnich, am besten gleich zum Lackierer....
Schöner Rahmen.


----------



## _stalker_ (16. September 2006)

Ich finde die Gabel wirkt auch generell zu wuchtig für den Rahmen.
Und irgendwie wirkt der Aufbau ingesamt etwas unharmonisch - weiß aber auch nicht woran das liegt.
Irgendwie werden die Parts dem Rahmen nicht ganz gerecht (auch wenn sie nicht schlecht sind)


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (16. September 2006)

Hy ,das ist mein Bike und ich habe es relativ günstig mit der Ausstattung bekommen und bis jetzt bin ich von den Fahreigenschaften echt beeindruckt.
Das die Farbe der Gabel nicht ganz passt ist mit klar aber was will man machen wenn man es so bekommt? Ihr könnt mir ja mal vorschläge machen was ich noch so ändern könnte ohne erst mal so viel Geld auszugeben.


----------



## gmozi (16. September 2006)

Das Schaltwerkj sieht schon irgendwie komisch aus, so wie es da "sitzt" ;-)


----------



## faketreee (16. September 2006)

Schenk mir den Rahmen. Wird auch nicht zu teuer.


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (16. September 2006)

faketreee schrieb:
			
		

> Schenk mir den Rahmen. Wird auch nicht zu teuer.




Muhaaa iss klar!!!


----------



## Sahnie (16. September 2006)

Timo S. schrieb:
			
		

> Sach doch mal genauer was und warum dus komisch findest.....


Soll auch keine Kritik sein. Bloß scheint es immer mehr Leute zu geben, die sich eine X.O. oder eine Carbonkurbel an einen NoName Rahmen basteln. Ich fahre jetzt seit 30 Jahren Rad und früher war die Gewichtung anders. Da war der Rahmen noch die Hauptsache. 

Ich finde, wer sich Komponenten für zig Tausend Euro an das Bike bastelt, der hat auch Geld für einen Markenrahmen. Sieht harmonischer aus. Und wer meint, dass die Rahmen von der Qualität heute alle gleich sind. Das gilt meiner Meinung   nach auch für die Ausstattung.


----------



## Timo S. (16. September 2006)

Kann gut sein, da viele diese umgelabelten Taiwanrahmen mit teilweise exorbitanten Preisen nicht mehr wollen. Da ists nämlich mit der Qualität kein Unterschied! Bei den Teilen verhält es sich aber nicht so ( zumindest bei vielen)!
In meinem Fall z.B. wollte ich nur ein MTB als Ergänzung zu meinem RR. Klar hätt ich mir nen teureren Rahmen holen können, der zudem nicht besser gewesen wäre, aber warum? 
Gruß
Timo


----------



## jones (16. September 2006)

mach mal ein anständiges bild von dem litespeed - möglichst draußen und nicht mit eingeschlagenem lenker.
dann noch die kamera gerade halten und keinen blitz, der sich in den kb spiegelt

aber das grün der gabel passt imho nicht zum rahmen. da müsste entweder was helles ala sid/reba wc oder was schwarzes ran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shitkatapult (16. September 2006)

GlanDas schrieb:
			
		

> Hab noch eine Noleen die zum Verkauf ansteht !


Was denn für ein Modell?


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (16. September 2006)

jones schrieb:
			
		

> mach mal ein anständiges bild von dem litespeed - möglichst draußen und nicht mit eingeschlagenem lenker.
> dann noch die kamera gerade halten und keinen blitz, der sich in den kb spiegelt
> 
> aber das grün der gabel passt imho nicht zum rahmen. da müsste entweder was helles ala sid/reba wc oder was schwarzes ran.



So Besser ?? 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=293104&cat=540


----------



## Sahnie (16. September 2006)

Timo S. schrieb:
			
		

> Kann gut sein, da viele diese umgelabelten Taiwanrahmen mit teilweise exorbitanten Preisen nicht mehr wollen. Da ists nämlich mit der Qualität kein Unterschied! Bei den Teilen verhält es sich aber nicht so ( zumindest bei vielen)!
> In meinem Fall z.B. wollte ich nur ein MTB als Ergänzung zu meinem RR. Klar hätt ich mir nen teureren Rahmen holen können, der zudem nicht besser gewesen wäre, aber warum?
> Gruß
> Timo



Geht mich ja sowieso nichts an. Ich wollte nur eine Tendenz aufzeigen. Bei Rennrädern scheinst du ja auch anders zu ticken. Es gibt noch mehr als bloße technische Daten auf 2 Rädern.


----------



## jones (16. September 2006)

steppenwolf1980 schrieb:
			
		

> So Besser ??
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=293104&cat=540




viel besser


----------



## GlanDas (16. September 2006)

shitkatapult schrieb:
			
		

> Was denn für ein Modell?



Noleen Crosslink ELT mit Smart Shok

Wenn du interesse hast, schick mir ne PN mit deiner emailadresse und ich schick dir alle Daten und Fotos


----------



## trailblaster (17. September 2006)

ich find das litespeed mit der gabel nicht schlecht, dass frischt das ganze etwas auf. es gibt natürlich angemessenere gabeln für so nen rahmen.


----------



## Natsch (18. September 2006)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Soll auch keine Kritik sein. Bloß scheint es immer mehr Leute zu geben, die sich eine X.O. oder eine Carbonkurbel an einen NoName Rahmen basteln. Ich fahre jetzt seit 30 Jahren Rad und früher war die Gewichtung anders. Da war der Rahmen noch die Hauptsache.
> 
> Ich finde, wer sich Komponenten für zig Tausend Euro an das Bike bastelt, der hat auch Geld für einen Markenrahmen. Sieht harmonischer aus. Und wer meint, dass die Rahmen von der Qualität heute alle gleich sind. Das gilt meiner Meinung   nach auch für die Ausstattung.



Die Tendenz ist schon richtig und okay, wenn man eben mehr auf Funktionalität setzt als auf Markenhype. Und dabei wirkt sich die Qualität der Anbauteile durchaus stärker aus als der eigentliche Rahmen, zumindestens auf Hardtails bezogen.


----------



## zwärg (18. September 2006)

wie mache ich mein bike hir rein?


----------



## mete (18. September 2006)

Das hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## race-jo (18. September 2006)

das is geil  

vorallem die r7 gefällt mir mit der farbe


----------



## _stalker_ (18. September 2006)

hammer gerät

mit schwarzen felgen und noch ein paar neongrünen farbakzenten wärs noch geiler


----------



## zwärg (18. September 2006)

danke!!!!!!!!!!¨
wie hasst das gemacht?


----------



## zwärg (18. September 2006)

habe jetzt einen ax-litnes phönix satell drauf.
und es kommt noch eine leichtere kurbel ran


----------



## mete (18. September 2006)

zwärg schrieb:


> danke!!!!!!!!!!¨
> wie hasst das gemacht?



Unter Deinem Bild im Fotoalbum sind zwei links in jeweils einem weißen Kasten, einfach copy und pasten. Der erste Link stellt das Vollbild ein, der zweite ein Thumbnail, beides ist mit Deinem Foto verlinkt. Alternativ html:

"
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"

natürlich ohne die Gänsefüßchen und dort wo Bildadresse steht die Bild- URL reinmachen.

Gefällt mir übrigens auch gut, das Rad...


----------



## DieÖligeKette (22. September 2006)

Carnifex schrieb:


> die Farbe nennt sich oabic und wird als gelb-grün angegeben.



wie genau kann ich diese hässlichen dinger denn schwarz oder dunkler bekommen? (langfristig!)

erwärmen und in altöl schmeissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (22. September 2006)

gewinde abkleben und eine schicht schwarzen lack und eine schicht klarlack drüber??


----------



## kimpel (22. September 2006)

at zwÃ¤rg: gewicht? teileliste? 

edit: wer sucht, der findet


> Rahmen:	Price Premium Carbon
> Federgabel:	Manitou R7 Super Lockout
> Steuersatz:	Ritchey WCS
> Lenker:	BBB â Carbon
> ...


----------



## mauntenbeiker (22. September 2006)

...hier mal die aktuelle version meines quantec (...sorry für den leicht staubigen zustand):


----------



## zwärg (22. September 2006)

kimpel schrieb:


> at zwärg: gewicht? teileliste?
> 
> edit: wer sucht, der findet



ist leider nicht mehr ganz so aktuel.
es sind jetzt noch ein schmolke carbon lenker und ein syntace vorbau.
evtl.kommt noch die stork power arms ran,ist halt extrem teuer.


----------



## Peter88 (22. September 2006)

> schwarz oder dunkler bekommen? (langfristig!)
> 
> erwärmen und in Altöl schmeissen?



Gleich in der gewünschten Farbe kaufen.

Bei schrauben die ich nachträglich lackiert habe platzt der lack ab.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## DieÖligeKette (22. September 2006)

deswegen fange ich garnicht erst mit lack an.

stahl wird doch auch so behandelt: erhitzen und in altöl abkühlen...


----------



## polo (22. September 2006)

das quantec sieht klasse aus.


----------



## OnkelZed (23. September 2006)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> wie genau kann ich diese hässlichen dinger denn schwarz oder dunkler bekommen? (langfristig!)
> 
> erwärmen und in altöl schmeissen?



heee, die dinger schauen aus, als obs die tuningschrauben von meiner alten magura raceline d waren.... die gewinde waren damals schnell abgedreht und mein sicherheitsbedürfnis hat mich wieder zu den guten alten stahlschrauben gebracht.


----------



## damonsta (23. September 2006)

Hier mein Renner:











10,8kg


----------



## Toni172 (23. September 2006)

@damonsta
schönes Bike. Hast Du mal eine Teileliste mit den einzelnen Gewichten?
Was wiegt der Rahmen mit Dämpfer ?? Ist das ein 20" ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeichteGranate (23. September 2006)

Moin!
Hier mal wieder mein Bock:









NEU:
-Avid Juicy Carbon
-Eggbeater
-RF Deus Stem

Schönen Abend noch...
LeichteGranate


----------



## fatboy (23. September 2006)

Sehr geil, das Gerät!!!!


Wird das nur auf der Straße bewegt?


fatboy


----------



## LeichteGranate (23. September 2006)

NAAAAAAIIIIIIN!!!!!

War nur neulich mit Freunden "Rennrad" fahren


----------



## Oskar1974 (23. September 2006)

Halllo Kollegen,
hier mal mein neues Framekit von Fuji
Hoffe ich bekommen ihn fahrfertig unter 10 KG


----------



## eHugo (23. September 2006)

ein wort

GEIL


----------



## _stalker_ (23. September 2006)

noch eins
PORNO


----------



## toschi (23. September 2006)

LeichteGranate schrieb:


> Moin!
> Hier mal wieder mein Bock:


NEU:
-Avid Juicy Carbon / die Oro weg, warum denn das , Ich finde dem leichten Rahmen gebührt auch ne leichte Bremse...
-Eggbeater / O.K. 
-RF Deus Stem / 0° würden besser passen, zumindestens negativ find ich den Vorbau zu provokant, natürlich mein rein optisches Empfinden


----------



## mrwulf (23. September 2006)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Halllo Kollegen,
> hier mal mein neues Framekit von Fuji
> Hoffe ich bekommen ihn fahrfertig unter 10 KG



Sehr lecker der Rahmen!!!!! Welche Größe ist das und was wiegt der Rahmen auf Deiner Küchenwaage aufs Gramm genau??


----------



## Oskar1974 (23. September 2006)

Hi, 
so wie es hier zusehen ist bringt es 3360 gr auf die Waage !!
Der Rahmen ist in  ,,M'' 18 Zoll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeichteGranate (23. September 2006)

tja, die oro ist wahrscheinlich auch ne gute bremse, aber leider meine nicht...  zwei krumme Scheiben, klemmender Geberkolden und schiefer bremskolben.


----------



## mrwulf (23. September 2006)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Hi,
> so wie es hier zusehen ist bringt es 3360 gr auf die Waage !!
> Der Rahmen ist in  ,,M'' 18 Zoll



Und der Rahmen alleine?


----------



## Oskar1974 (23. September 2006)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Und der Rahmen alleine?



Kein Ahnung, habe das Framekit noch nicht zerlegt!


----------



## damonsta (24. September 2006)

Toni172 schrieb:


> @damonsta
> schönes Bike. Hast Du mal eine Teileliste mit den einzelnen Gewichten?
> Was wiegt der Rahmen mit Dämpfer ?? Ist das ein 20" ?



Hi!
Hier die Teileliste:

Rahmen Red Bull NPL inkl. DT Swiss HVR 2475
Federgabel Rock Shox Reba SL (w Poploc 42g nk12 rc27 cb3) 1669
Steuersatz Tune BUBU 70
Vorbau Syntace F99 103
Lenker LP Carbon Rizer 175
Griffe Procraft Superlite 17
Schalthebel XTR 246
Bremsen vorne Hope Mono Mini 393
Bremsen hinten Hope Mono Mini 365
Umwerfer Shimano XTR 123
Schaltwerk XTR 221
Züge XTR schwarz beschichtet 119
Innenlager American Classic ISIS 
Kurbel Race Face Turbine+ TA 770
Pedale Eggbeater 3Ti 180
Kette Rohloff 285
Kassette XTR 11-34 249
LRS 240s+4.1d+DT Comp 1719
Schlauch VR Schwalbe XX Light 100
Schlauch HR Schwalbe XX Light 101
Reifen VR Nobby Nic 2,1 469
Reifen HR Nobby Nic 2,1 487
Schnellspanner Lite Axles 64
Sattelstütze Thomson Elite 246
Sattel Tune Speedneedle 99
Sattelschnellspanner KCNC 20
Tacho Sigma 40

Der Rahmen ist ein 19"

MfG


----------



## Mini-Martin (24. September 2006)

Mein Bow Stand 24.09.06











Veränderungen:
-Truvativ Stylo mit roten Alu- Kettenblattschrauben
- Nope N75 light mit Mavic XC717d
- 160mm Bremsscheiben
- Bremsleitungen gekürzt
- weißer Carbonspacer unter Vorbau
- Tune Wasserträger

Gewicht komplett: 10,6 kg

Martin


----------



## JoeDesperado (24. September 2006)

ich bin zwar absolut kein corratec-fan, das superbow gefällt mir aber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (24. September 2006)

kann man damit auch bergab fahren?

aber scharfes bike, das superbow


----------



## HB76 (24. September 2006)

irgendwann fahr ich mal ein bow probe.


----------



## eHugo (24. September 2006)

bin amsolut kein corratec also gefällt mir dat auch nit, aber die farben sind sehr passend und harmonisch


----------



## FeierFox (24. September 2006)

Mais schrieb:


> kann man damit auch bergab fahren?


Hat doch verhältnismäßig wenig Sattelüberhöhung (zumindest rein optisch).

Sehr Geil die Kiste


----------



## andi1969 (24. September 2006)

Mini-Martin schrieb:


> Mein Bow Stand 24.09.06
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr tolles Bike  
Mfg andi


----------



## Blade13 (24. September 2006)

LeichteGranate schrieb:


> Moin!
> Hier mal wieder mein Bock:
> 
> 
> ...



hi,
Schönes Bike  
Fast so schick wie meins


----------



## Joscha (24. September 2006)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> ich bin zwar absolut kein corratec-fan, das superbow gefällt mir aber



ditto


----------



## toschi (24. September 2006)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> ich bin zwar absolut kein corratec-fan, das superbow gefällt mir aber


So gehts mir auch, meine Abneigung wurde auch vor kurzem erst noch mal durch zwei Rahmenbrüche gestärkt, lediglich die Bow Serie gefällt mir seit je her sehr gut, sehr feines Bike


----------



## zymotique (24. September 2006)

zymotique schrieb:


> Jetzt auch mal meins. Hat letzte Woche neue Bremsen bekommen,  (Barends liegen noch in der Küche rum), funktioniert sonst aber in der Kombination schon länger. Wurde jetzt mal für's Foto geputzt.



An diesem Wochenende wurde es geklaut!
       

Wenn jemand was drüber weiss, oder es angeboten bekommt - bitte PN.


----------



## Hardraider (25. September 2006)

Mein Beileid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (25. September 2006)

Schon wieder eins....das sind meine ich schon drei alleine in diesem Thread in 4Wochen, echt zum Kotzen. (Meins eingeschlossen)


----------



## HypnoKröte (25. September 2006)

Mein Beileid zu dem Chili. 
Is aber irgendwo komisch insofern das die potentiellen Diebe hier im Forum schön alles begutachten können und dann zur Tat schreiten. Also ich will meins auch unbedingt reinstellen aber ich halt mich lieber zurück.Sonst ist meins evtl. auch irgend wann mal schwupps weg.


----------



## Gorth (25. September 2006)

Naja, dieser Zusammenhang ist ja wohl ein bisschen aus der Luft gegriffen


----------



## FeierFox (25. September 2006)

Solange du nicht Namen, Adresse und Telefonnummer hier reinstellst sollte es da doch keine Probleme geben.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (25. September 2006)

hab gerade die teileliste von dem redbull gesehen, und zu meinem entsetzen festgestellt, dass seine reba sl leichter ist als meine team.
sollte doch anderstherum sein. woran kann das liegen?
meine wiegt 1695g
schwinerei ist das.
mfg
dominik


----------



## HypnoKröte (25. September 2006)

Gorth schrieb:


> Naja, dieser Zusammenhang ist ja wohl ein bisschen aus der Luft gegriffen



Ja stimmt aber die These ist doch nicht schlecht oder? Die schönsten werden Stibitzt.


----------



## Exekuhtot (25. September 2006)

Dann war meins eins der schönsten (freu.....^^) (heul, trotzdem ist es jetzt weg)


----------



## Chris G (25. September 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,

zum Thema Diebstahl:


wurden die Bikes Euch aus der Wohnung geklaut?
Da Bikes über 1500 EURO generell als unversicherbar gelten (abgesehen von sauteuren Spezial-Versicherungen), hält Man doch solche Bikes immer zu Hause und bei Ausfahrten stellt diese NIE ab.
Wie dreist werden die Diebe noch?  

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Exekuhtot (25. September 2006)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass das Bike selbst in der Wohnung nur bis 600â¬ versichert gewesen wÃ¤re, wurde es leider aufgrund der FahrlÃ¤ssigkeit des Nachbarn geklaut, kÃ¶nnte mir jetzt aber auch selbst in den Arsch beiÃen, das nÃ¤chste steht definitiv nur noch im Wohnzimmer, da ist es auch viel gemÃ¼tlicher im Winter^^.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (25. September 2006)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> hab gerade die teileliste von dem redbull gesehen, und zu meinem entsetzen festgestellt, dass seine reba sl leichter ist als meine team.
> sollte doch anderstherum sein. woran kann das liegen?
> meine wiegt 1695g
> schwinerei ist das.
> ...



Wie lang ist bei dir der Schaft?
Hast du die Standardzughülle verbaut?
Da habe ich nämlich Nokons verbaut (und eine Titanschraube an der PopLoc Lenkerbefestigung, was ca. 1g gebracht hat...).
Aber meine Reba ist wirklich sehr leicht, habe mich gefreut wie ein Schneekönig als ich diese gewogen habe.


----------



## Robert-XC (25. September 2006)

einfach mal genug Öl reinkippen - dann stimmt auch das Verhältnis wieder und die Dämpfung funktioniert auch - klingt unglaublich - ist aber so - Gabeln werden nicht durch Handauflegen oder Zureden leichter


----------



## damonsta (25. September 2006)

Robert-XC schrieb:


> einfach mal genug Öl reinkippen - dann stimmt auch das Verhältnis wieder und die Dämpfung funktioniert auch - klingt unglaublich - ist aber so - Gabeln werden nicht durch Handauflegen oder Zureden leichter



Seltsamerweise hatte ich schonmal eine Team U-Turn mit 1710g auf der Waage-diese war korrekt befüllt. Da scheint es in der Tat einfach große Schwankungen zu geben-meine Dämpfung funktioniert super.


----------



## Robert-XC (25. September 2006)

Reba SL von damonsta: 1669
Reba Team U-Turn von damonsta: 1710 (wahrscheinlich mit Poploc?)
Reba Team 05 Dual Air 100mm von dominik-deluxe: 1695
Reba Team 05 Dual Air 80mm von mir: 1612 (198mm Schaft, frisch Service, ohne Kralle, sonst +11)
Reba Race U-Turn von mir: 1698 (210mm Schaft, ohne Kralle, sonst +11)

U-Turn kann man wohl mit ca. 70 gr mehr ansetzen als Dual Air. Die Krone der Team bringt schätze ich 15-20 gr. Poploc (non-adjust) hab ich mit 22gr in der Liste und die Außenhülle aus Nokon mit 12gr. Und dann könnte es noch eine mit Canti-Sockeln sein (glaub man munkelt was von 30 gr - könnte passen da die zwei Canti-Sockel von meinem Rahmen 21gr wiegen).

Wenn du deine also deine mit Poploc adjust (schätze mal 35gr + 15gr Außenhülle) + Kralle (11gr) bist du bei 1634gr. Wie lang ist dein Schaft? Vl. noch nen Adapter für Schutzbleche im Steuerrohr? Oder ne zweite vermurkste Kralle? Ansonsten halt zu viel Öl.

Ansonsten muss man mal an die Krallen denken oder die Steuersatz-Konen. Was dann noch fehlt ist Öl. Wenn man mal guckt wie viel Öl man in eine Gabel kippen kann und annimmt dass 1ml = 1g (eher weniger, weil Öl ja leichter als Wasser) kriegt man die Differenzen locker hin. 

Gruß
Robert


----------



## daddy yo yo (26. September 2006)

Robert-XC schrieb:


> Reba SL von damonsta: 1669
> Reba Team U-Turn von damonsta: 1710 (wahrscheinlich mit Poploc?)
> Reba Team 05 Dual Air 100mm von dominik-deluxe: 1695
> Reba Team 05 Dual Air 80mm von mir: 1612 (198mm Schaft, frisch Service, ohne Kralle, sonst +11)
> ...


meine REBA TEAM 06 DUAL AIR 100mm: 1595g (185mm schaft, disc only, inkl. kralle, poploc ohne remote).


----------



## 007ike (26. September 2006)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> meine REBA TEAM 06 DUAL AIR 100mm: 1595g (185mm schaft, disc only, inkl. kralle, poploc ohne remote).



meine REBA TEAM 06 DUAL AIR 100 mm: 1697g (190mm Schaft, disc only, incl. Kralle und Poploc)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (26. September 2006)

Gorth schrieb:


> Naja, dieser Zusammenhang ist ja wohl ein bisschen aus der Luft gegriffen



da wär ich mir nicht so sicher, die diebe sind nicht blöd...aus fotohintergrund und übrigen beiträgen kann man schon mit etwas kombinationsgabe den ort wo sich das bike befindet rauskriegen ... siehe beitrag weiter oben wo die eingestellten fotos genau die reifenwerkstatt also den arbeitsplatz des benutzers zeigen, die ein ortskundiger dann schon erkennt, und genau dort ist das bike auch entwendet worden...

joe
ps: meine bikes sind voll versichert...als hausrat eh bis zur vollen versicherungssumme (wie bei jeder hausratversicherung auch) und bei einfachem diebstahl bis zu der von mir individuell mit der gesellschaft in der klausel vereinbarten summe...
bin ja vom fach... also klaut meine alten bikes ruhig(nur nicht das gt, da häng ich dran...)...dann hab ich nächstes jahr ein neues...


----------



## M4d_K3kz (27. September 2006)

also bitte ... dann möchte ich den dieb mal sehn der ÜBERALL genau weiß wie eine werkstatt aussieht . bisschen schizophren kann man auch werden ich denke eher das es passiert und immer wieder passieren wird ... deshalb immer abschließen 

ach ja hier mein bike ... entgegen dem trend veröffentliche ich doch ein bild aber die ausbaustufe ist erst am anfang 






wird wohl paar andere sachen bekommen wie

bremsen,kurbeln,schalthebel,bremshebel,bremsen,laufräder *g* ansonsten fährt es sich klasse und wieder schön stahlig


----------



## polo (27. September 2006)

ui, schön. aber:
- bei der farbe + stahl wieso nicht gleich nöll?
- lieber spacer raus, dafür vorbai mit "normalem" winkel


----------



## Silencium (27. September 2006)

kein bild mehr zu sehen


----------



## polo (27. September 2006)

gar keins?


----------



## Silencium (27. September 2006)

also im post Hepatitis gar keins mehr


----------



## polo (27. September 2006)

liegt wohl an dir.


----------



## HypnoKröte (27. September 2006)

Hepatitis schrieb:


> also bitte ... dann möchte ich den dieb mal sehn der ÜBERALL genau weiß wie eine werkstatt aussieht . bisschen schizophren kann man auch werden ich denke eher das es passiert und immer wieder passieren wird ... deshalb immer abschließen



Also so abwägig ist das nicht ich kenn da nen Typen der na paar Kumpels hat die das Proffesionell machen. Er hat mal gemeint alles ist bestens Organisiert, Bikes die im Süden geklaut werden werden per Container nach Norden verschickt vor allem Hamburg, und Bikes die Dort geklaut wurden in den Süden. Und zwar gezielt Markenbikes!

Da ich ihn kenn denk ich selbst wenn man mir mein Bike klaut tauchts wieder auf.


----------



## damonsta (27. September 2006)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Also so abwägig ist das nicht ich kenn da nen Typen der na paar Kumpels hat die das Proffesionell machen. Er hat mal gemeint alles ist bestens Organisiert, Bikes die im Süden geklaut werden werden per Container nach Norden verschickt vor allem Hamburg, und Bikes die Dort geklaut wurden in den Süden. Und zwar gezielt Markenbikes!
> 
> Da ich ihn kenn denk ich selbst wenn man mir mein Bike klaut tauchts wieder auf.



Schön für dich dass du Fahrraddiebe kennst.


----------



## HypnoKröte (27. September 2006)

damonsta schrieb:


> Schön für dich dass du Fahrraddiebe kennst.



Nicht er sondern seine Kumpel.Schön find ich das nicht aber man sollte doch wissen wer dir dein Bike wieder beschaffen kann, wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorth (27. September 2006)

Kennst auch seinen Namen, Adresse und Wohnort? 

Ich denke hier gibts ne Menge Leute die sich gern mit ihm und seinen Kumpels (auch nonverbal) unterhalten würden...


----------



## polo (27. September 2006)

ja, hätte auch gerne ein paar günstige bikes.


----------



## Sahnie (27. September 2006)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Nicht er sondern seine Kumpel.Schön find ich das nicht aber man sollte doch wissen wer dir dein Bike wieder beschaffen kann, wenn es soweit ist.



Wenn ich solche Sprüche schon höre. Den Dieben sollte man die Hand abhacken und dir Prahlhans gleich mit.


----------



## damonsta (27. September 2006)

Gorth schrieb:


> Kennst auch seinen Namen, Adresse und Wohnort?
> 
> Ich denke hier gibts ne Menge Leute die sich gern mit ihm und seinen Kumpels (auch nonverbal) unterhalten würden...



Ich denke man könnte Fahrgemeinschaften bilden.


----------



## Baxx (27. September 2006)

polo schrieb:


> ja, hätte auch gerne ein paar günstige bikes.



Ich wäre an dem Hot Chili von zymotique interessiert. Ist das schon im Container? Mir reicht auch ein Bike-Karton als Verpackung. Preislich dachte ich so an 500 (inkl. Bike-Karton).


----------



## HypnoKröte (27. September 2006)

Gorth schrieb:


> Kennst auch seinen Namen, Adresse und Wohnort?
> 
> Ich denke hier gibts ne Menge Leute die sich gern mit ihm und seinen Kumpels (auch nonverbal) unterhalten würden...





polo schrieb:


> ja, hätte auch gerne ein paar günstige bikes.





Sahnie schrieb:


> Wenn ich solche Sprüche schon höre. Den Dieben sollte man die Hand abhacken und dir Prahlhans gleich mit.




Erstens ich hab ihn im 1 jährigen FH kennen gelernt, und die Schule is schon seitm Sommer beendet.
2. Nicht er klaut die Dinger sondern Seine Freunde
    Also kein Adresse keine Namen.

3. Ja günstige Bikes gab es, er bot mir auch an mal zu so nem Container zu kommen, hat gemeint für 300 bekommst du das teuerste Ding was es gibt.
(seins übrigens ein Giant, hats für 50 bekommen) Erst wollt ich auch 1 2 kaufen dann allerdings hab ich mich in die bestohlenen Rolle versetzen lassen, und habs doch gelassen.

4. Mir Prallhans   ich glaub bei dir Tickts wohl nicht mehr richtig.  Nur weil ich hier n paar Tipps geb wo ihr eure Drahtesel vielleicht wieder findet.Komm geh in die Ecke und Stirb dort wo dich niemand riechen kann.

Ich denke man könnte Fahrgemeinschaften bilden.

Naja soweit ich weis sind das Biker, und zwar nicht die Drahtesel Biker sondern die mit den Dicken Harleys, mit denen schlag ich mich nicht gern.


----------



## M4d_K3kz (27. September 2006)

jeder muss selbst entscheiden was er tut, aber wie gesagt ER wusste wohl namen und du hast einsüberlegt zu kaufen anstatt den grünen bescheid zu geben. also quasi mitwisser, wenn du jmd kanntest der wusste wer das macht. 

kein deut besser als die diebe selbst


----------



## HypnoKröte (27. September 2006)

Hepatitis schrieb:


> jeder muss selbst entscheiden was er tut, aber wie gesagt ER wusste wohl namen und du hast einsüberlegt zu kaufen anstatt den grünen bescheid zu geben. also quasi mitwisser, wenn du jmd kanntest der wusste wer das macht.
> 
> kein deut besser als die diebe selbst



Ich weiß Dr. Kalwass  Aber nen Kerl nach Namen Fragen die ich überhaupt nicht kenne ist wohl nicht sehr klug. Das erweckt halt kaum aufmerksamkeit  Und dann auch noch Stress schieben mit den Bikern die alle sicher jeweils schon 2 Jahre im Knast waren wegen diversen verbrechen. Nein Danke selbst wenn ich die namen wüßte würd ich sie niemandem sagen.


----------



## Exekuhtot (27. September 2006)

Das sind die richtigen....warte mal bis dir dein Bike geklaut wird, sagst du dann auch nicht der Polizei bescheid, weil du Angst hast, von denen ein paar aufs Maul zu bekommen, weil die hopsgenommen werden.

Sowas sollte man direkt aus dem Forum verbannen. S**** Fahrraddiebe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafschützer (27. September 2006)

@ Krötendingsbums

Könnte der Kumpel des Bekannten des Freundes deines - wie war das noch? - mal ein paar schöne Bilder vom Inhalt dieser Container machen? Dann wären wir wenigstens wieder ontopic


----------



## Einheimischer (27. September 2006)

Ich habs immer geahnt, die Motorradfreunde Ulm sind die Bike Mafia  

Prahlhans triffts wohl am besten  

Grüße.

P.s.: mein Beileid zu den geklauten Bikes übrigens!


----------



## HypnoKröte (27. September 2006)

Sory für off topic

Wieso werd ich den hier jetz von jedem Angegriffen  hab doch nur berichtet was mir gesagt wurde.Bin kein freund von Bikedieben  natürlich wär ich auch angepisst wenn mein Bike geklaut werden würde.

@ exekuhtot .Außerdem ich weiß echt nicht die namen der Kerle.Von aufs maul bekommen hat keiner geredet, davor hab ich bei gott keine Angst. Aber vor ner 9 o 6 mm flüchtest du auch wie ne Tussi. wenn du solche Stahleier hast dann geh nach Hamburg und chek mal da die Lage ab, frag einfach mal nach den Outlaws. Und wenn du sie gefunden hast kannst ja nochmal hier reinschreiben .


----------



## daniel77 (27. September 2006)

Du meinst bestimmt die hier.


----------



## HypnoKröte (27. September 2006)

Nein diese hier http://www.outlawsmc.de/


----------



## Exekuhtot (27. September 2006)

@Hpnokröte: Du hast am Anfang geschrieben, dass dir die Typen so einen Container zeigen wollten, woraus ich schließe, dass du einige der Affen, deren Hobby das stehlen der Bikes ist gesehen hättest. Vorallem den Umschlagplatz, welchen du ohne Risiko der Polizei hättest melden können.
Ausserdem fährt doch einer deiner Kumpel\Exkumpel wie auch immer eines der besagten Containerbikes, also komm mir nicht damit, dass es so unmöglich gewesen wäre, denen einen ans Leder zu Flicken.......
Gib doch einfach zu einen Fehler gemacht zu haben, oder schreibe nicht hier rein, wo schon vielen Mitgliedern verdammt teure Bikes geklaut wurden, dass wird deinem Ansehen hier nicht gerade förderlich sein.

So genug offtopich, ich will Bikes sehen.

Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (27. September 2006)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> @Hpnokröte: Du hast am Anfang geschrieben, dass dir die Typen so einen Container zeigen wollten, woraus ich schließe, dass du einige der Affen, deren Hobby das stehlen der Bikes ist gesehen hättest. Vorallem den Umschlagplatz, welchen du ohne Risiko der Polizei hättest melden können.
> Ausserdem fährt doch einer deiner Kumpel\Exkumpel wie auch immer eines der besagten Containerbikes, also komm mir nicht damit, dass es so unmöglich gewesen wäre, denen einen ans Leder zu Flicken.......
> Gib doch einfach zu einen Fehler gemacht zu haben, oder schreibe nicht hier rein, wo schon vielen Mitgliedern verdammt teure Bikes geklaut wurden, dass wird deinem Ansehen hier nicht gerade förderlich sein.
> Philipp



Noch n allerletztes mal , ich wollte aber ich habe nichts gekauft, sonst würd ich ja nich immer noch mit meim American eagle rumgurken 
Der Typ kam aus Krummbach hab ihn jeden Tag in der Schule gesehen (das 1 Jahr lang), und mehr nicht.Ohh und sein Bike war ein Giant XTC !!!


Jetz genug OFF TOPIC.


----------



## Bergafisch (27. September 2006)

Aison schrieb:


> Hier noch mein Fully, ist allerdings mehr oder weniger Standardkomponenten. Ich wusste schlicht und ergreifend nicht, was ich da noch ändern sollte (ausser Vorbau). Hab das Teil sogar schon in XC Rennen eingesetzt, hrhr. Meistens nehm ich es allerdings an Marathons mit, da find ich ein Fully auf die Dauer einfach bequemer, wippen tut es nämlich rein gar nichts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo is vielleciht schon länger her.Aber warst du so ca im Mai in einem Hotel Schwarz in Mieming?(Österreich)


----------



## dominik-deluxe (27. September 2006)

um nochmal was zu den gabeln zu sagen, ich habe nockon liner + magura hydralik tülle, alu schraube am hebel, und die kralle mitgewogen. die spacer für 100mm sind auch dabei. wie lange der schaft ist weiß ich nicht genau, aber nicht lange.
mfg
dominik


----------



## *adrenalin* (28. September 2006)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> 4. Mir Prallhans   ich glaub bei dir Tickts wohl nicht mehr richtig.  Nur weil ich hier n paar Tipps geb wo ihr eure Drahtesel vielleicht wieder findet.Komm geh in die Ecke und Stirb dort wo dich niemand riechen kann.



denkst du eigentlich bevor du schreibst? auch wenn es mal etwas länger dauert, könntest du immer noch nachträglich hingehen und editieren.

ansonsten:


----------



## HypnoKröte (28. September 2006)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> denkst du eigentlich bevor du schreibst? auch wenn es mal etwas länger dauert, könntest du immer noch nachträglich hingehen und editieren.
> 
> ansonsten:



Ich muss mir nicht gefallen lassen" Prallhans" genannt zu werden von nem Typen der mich nicht kennt .Ich sagte doch lediglich was mit den Bikes passiert, falls ich dabei jmd. aufn schlips getreten bin dann tut es mir leid! Sorry!

Und damit wir nicht wieder vom Thema abkommen. Upps habs ja ganz vergessen bin noch gar nicht fertig mit meinem Bike.


----------



## fatboy (28. September 2006)

Und ich dachte, der Rocker an sich neigt zu kriminellen Betätigungsfeldern wie Menschenhandel/Prostitution, Waffen-und Drogenhandel.

Das die jetzt Markenräder für 300 Öcken aus dem Container verscherbeln, passt da nicht so ins Bild.

Eventuell bist Du da ein wenig verarscht worden...



fatboy


----------



## Schafschützer (28. September 2006)

Könnten wir uns jetzt bitte wieder über Sattelöberhöhung und Ventilausrichtung streiten? Danke!


----------



## Gorth (28. September 2006)

genau, post mal einer hier sein Rad rein, wir brauchen was zu meckern


----------



## Don Trailo (28. September 2006)

Gorth schrieb:


> genau, post mal einer hier sein Rad rein, wir brauchen was zu meckern


 









*wieder mit änderungen....*


----------



## FlatterAugust (28. September 2006)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Ich muss mir nicht gefallen lassen" Prallhans" genannt zu werden von nem Typen der mich nicht kennt .Ich sagte doch lediglich was mit den Bikes passiert, falls ich dabei jmd. aufn schlips getreten bin dann tut es mir leid! Sorry!
> 
> Und damit wir nicht wieder vom Thema abkommen. Upps habs ja ganz vergessen bin noch gar nicht fertig mit meinem Bike.



Du hast Dich eigentlich schon mit dem Kopf in die Schlinge geredet. Ich denke die Details würde man Dir durch ein hochnotpeinliches Verhör entlocken können. 
Deine "Kumpel" dürften über einen Singvogel in den eigenen Reihen auch nicht gerade in Verzückung geraten. 

Kannst Du mir etwas über den Verbleib diverser MTB's die anlässlich des Marathons Altenau am 28.05.06 mir und einigen anderen aus dem Auto gestohlen wurden berichten?

_freundschaft_BAM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blade13 (28. September 2006)

Hi Leute,
hier geht es um CC-Kunstwerke.
Macht wegen der scheiß Klauerei ein eigenen Thread auf.
Ich finde das gehört hier nicht rein.
Wenn du mit den Diebstehlen was zu tun hast oder was weißt dann melde das der Polizei und sei kein Feigling  .Man steht zu dem was man tut oder sagt oder man hält die Fresse.
Wenn ich einen wieder beim Klauen erwische dann würde ich dem wieder die Arme brechen. Ich scheiß auf die Anzeige. Sowas ist echt das letzte!


----------



## daniel77 (28. September 2006)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> *wieder mit änderungen....*



der blaue Streifen von den XLS sieht geil aus zu dem ganz schwarzen Bike  
Sehr gelungen.


----------



## polo (28. September 2006)

Blade13 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> hier geht es um CC-Kunstwerke.
> Macht wegen der scheiß Klauerei ein eigenen Thread auf.
> Ich finde das gehört hier nicht rein.
> ...


schizophren?

don trailo: hast du mal ein paar informationen zu deinem rahmen, bitte?


----------



## Don Trailo (28. September 2006)

Blade13 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> hier geht es um CC-Kunstwerke.
> Macht wegen der scheiß Klauerei ein eigenen Thread auf.
> Ich finde das gehört hier nicht rein.
> ...



 *gut gebrüllt!*


----------



## Don Trailo (28. September 2006)

true temper ox rohre tig geschweisst
phobia
gibts nicht mehr


----------



## Blade13 (28. September 2006)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> *gut gebrüllt!*



Das hat nicht mit brüllen zutun. Das meine ich so wie ich es geschrieben habe.

@ polo: Nein bin normal nur das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## Sahnie (28. September 2006)

Zum Stahlrad. Nimm lieber eine gekröpfte Sattelstütze. Sonst ist der Sattel bald im Arsch.


----------



## damonsta (28. September 2006)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Zum Stahlrad. Nimm lieber eine gekröpfte Sattelstütze. Sonst ist der Sattel bald im Arsch.



Tatsächlich? 

Aber Recht hast du ja.


----------



## Gorth (28. September 2006)

@ Don Trailo:  Mist, das ist unfair! Da gibts ja garnix zu meckern!!!! 



schönes Rad!

edit: seh ich jetzt erst, das ist ja ne geile Idee mit der Einstellung des Lockout Hebels an der Zughülle. Blockiert die R7 über die Druckstufe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (28. September 2006)

Gorth schrieb:


> @ Don Trailo:  Mist, das ist unfair! Da gibts ja garnix zu meckern!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks!
blockierenüber die druckstufe ja


----------



## Gorth (28. September 2006)

das ist ja nett, reicht die Zugverlängerung durch diese Hülse im Zug aus um damit die Druckstufe spürbar zu verändern?
Bei RS wird der Zug im Poplock um gut anderthalb Zentimeter oder mehr bewegt, wie ist das bei Manitou?


----------



## HypnoKröte (28. September 2006)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Du hast Dich eigentlich schon mit dem Kopf in die Schlinge geredet. Ich denke die Details würde man Dir durch ein hochnotpeinliches Verhör entlocken können.
> Deine "Kumpel" dürften über einen Singvogel in den eigenen Reihen auch nicht gerade in Verzückung geraten.
> 
> Kannst Du mir etwas über den Verbleib diverser MTB's die anlässlich des Marathons Altenau am 28.05.06 mir und einigen anderen aus dem Auto gestohlen wurden berichten?
> ...



Spaßtest du jetz völlig aus oder was? Wenn du n Problem mit mir hast dann meld dich doch mal Privat bei mir.Ich hab schon 10 mal erwähnt das ich den Kerl nur 1 Jahr kannte und das wars.


----------



## FlatterAugust (28. September 2006)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Spaßtest du jetz völlig aus oder was? Wenn du n Problem mit mir hast dann meld dich doch mal Privat bei mir.



Ich habe kein Problem mit Dir. Nur mit Deinen Äusserungen zum Thema " Vermisste CC Kunstwerke".

Das ist hier aber nicht weiter zu Diskutieren.

Hier geht es nur um Plaste und Elaste. 

_freundschaft_BAM


----------



## HypnoKröte (28. September 2006)

Also hoffentlich ist die Sache endlich gegessen!!!.

@ Blade 13 ich würde es nicht anders machen.
Bevor ich es vergesse Don echt schönes Bike.


----------



## polo (28. September 2006)

Blade13 schrieb:


> @ polo: Nein bin normal nur das ist meine Meinung.


nun, ich erkenne ironie auch nicht mehr ohne smiley, aber du schreibst erst, man möge für die klaunummer einen extrathread aufmachen, machst dann aber genau da weiter.
don trailo: mir scheint, der rahmen ist dir ein bissi kurz, weswegen du ihn eigentlich mir geben könntest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (29. September 2006)

Habe ich gerade gefunden.
Wie kann man so einen Rahmen nur so verschandeln? Der Typ muß gesteinigt werden


----------



## Pevloc (29. September 2006)

Was ich erstaunlich finde ist, das die Reifen in den Rahmen passen.


----------



## Don Trailo (29. September 2006)

@polo
nein der rahmen
passt perfekt
aber hier was 
http://www.bikepedlar.co.uk/acatalog/Sanderson_MTB_Frames.html

finde den sehr spannend


----------



## jones (29. September 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> Habe ich gerade gefunden.
> Wie kann man so einen Rahmen nur so verschandeln? Der Typ muß gesteinigt werden



naja - der rahmen ist ja schön, würde vllt. sogar mit den walzen "nett" aussehen - aber der gepäckträger, der sattel und das komische ding im rahmendreieck 

was sind denn das für treibstofftanks an der gabel


----------



## Mini-Martin (29. September 2006)

jones schrieb:


> was sind denn das für treibstofftanks an der gabel



Sieht aus wie Thermoskannen, damit immer lecker Kaffee für die Ausfahrt bereit steht...

Oder NOS, wenns mal schneller gehen soll... 

Martin


----------



## BQuark (29. September 2006)

ich finde witzig, dass das vorder und hinterrad die gleiche sind
(zum austauschen unterwegs?)


----------



## Roelof (29. September 2006)

allradantrieb??


----------



## mikeonbike (29. September 2006)

ich vermute mal, das ist ein spezialaufbau für eins dieses winterrennen in alaska, wo die jungs tagelange bei dichtem schneetreiben auf sich selbst gestellt sind... die kiste ist cool - leider nicht für unsere breitengrade zu gebrauchen


----------



## HypnoKröte (29. September 2006)

Irre ich mit der Annahme das das Vorderrad auch ne Kasette hat


----------



## _stalker_ (29. September 2006)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Irre ich mit der Annahme das das Vorderrad auch ne Kasette hat



nein!
ist doch prima, wenn die hintere mal zu vereist ist oder kaputtgeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (29. September 2006)

Und ich hab gedacht die Thermoskannen schützen vor Vereisung


----------



## Sahnie (29. September 2006)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> @polo
> nein der rahmen
> passt perfekt
> aber hier was
> ...


Der Rahmen vielleicht, aber die Sattelstütze passt nicht. Sag nicht, dass dich keiner gewarnt hat.


----------



## Hellspawn (29. September 2006)

Roelof schrieb:


> allradantrieb??



nein. Das sind einfach 2 Hinterräder. Das, das vorne ist wird nicht angetrieben. Ich vermute auch zum Austauschen bei Defekt oder Übersetzungsänderung oder so.


----------



## Saufhund (30. September 2006)

man berücksichtige bitte, dass meine finanziellen mittel als schueler eher bescheiden sind. ich persönlich betrachte es als kunstwerk. 
gewicht 10.8 kg
alle m5 schrauben selbstgedreht aus alu (hat 90 gramm ausgemacht! )
sattelklemme,schaltwerkskäfig und kurbelschrauben sind selfmade
Lx shifter erleichtert und poliert
ich habe konsequent auf den silber look geachtet 

kritik erwünscht


----------



## Roelof (30. September 2006)

was zur hölle soll ein shice benutzerbild??


----------



## faketreee (30. September 2006)

Vielleicht war er ja besoffen, als er das hochgeladen hat.  Aber nettes Rad hat er da...


----------



## Hupert (30. September 2006)

@Saufhund

Wegen deinem Benutzerbild würd ich dir gern mal so richtig schön in die Fresse treten, aber da du ja mit diesem Bike (bei der Kurbel hat Specialiced ja mal wieder tief in die Komponententrickkiste gegriffen) ohnehin gut abgestraft bist ist´s mir eigentlich egal ob du dich für den Führer hältst...


----------



## Northern lite (30. September 2006)

@Saufhund: Du scheinst wirklich zuviel gesoffen zu haben, wenn ich das Benutzerbild sehe... Allein deswegen, solltest Du mit Chainsuck, und Dauerplatten bestraft werden...

DAS geht ja nun gar nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## race-jo (30. September 2006)

also bei seiner rahmengröße hat er entweder das bike von seiner mama reingestellt oder der ame is wirklich so klein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (30. September 2006)

Hupert schrieb:


> Wegen deinem Benutzerbild würd ich dir gern mal so richtig schön in die Fresse treten...


Mit dieser Aussage hebst du dich aber nicht besonders von den Verehrern des Typen auf dem Benutzerbild ab...


----------



## daniel77 (30. September 2006)

@saufhund:  :kotz:


----------



## Sahnie (30. September 2006)

Mensch, was ist bloß mit IBC los. Nur noch pubertäre Idioten und jetzt auch noch unser alter Adolf. Langsam reicht es.


----------



## chri5 (30. September 2006)

Wenn er Adolf als Benutzerbild hat, heisst das ja noch lange nicht, dass er ihn verehrt. Wahrscheinlich will er nur provozieren und hat damit wie man sieht ja vollen Erfolg. Was ist so schlimm dran, Adolf gabs nunmal, war ein wahnsinniger mit millionen Menschen auf dem Gewissen, leider hatte er auch noch ziemlich viel Macht. Ist aber ueber 60 Jahre her und juckt mich nicht die Bohne mehr.
Schaut mal hier und lacht:
http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-4655323211378605528&q=walter+moers

Schoenes Radl das Specialized.


----------



## zymotique (30. September 2006)

Ach, dann darf das hier auch nicht fehlen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Skrikm2lfI


----------



## Roelof (30. September 2006)

versteh mich nicht falsch - ich bin sicher nicht jemand der das thema totschweigen möchte, aber ich finde es einfach nicht richtig; das ist einfach eine verharmlosung von etwas, das die meisten (mich eingeschlossen) nicht einmal richtig begreifen können... einem wahnsinn, dem 15 mio. menschen unterschiedlichster religion, hautfarbe und heimat zum opfer gefallen sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (30. September 2006)

zymotique schrieb:


> Ach, dann darf das hier auch nicht fehlen:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Skrikm2lfI



 Wie Geil das Vid kenn ich noch gar nicht 

 Und nun zu dir Saufhund, das geht mal gar nicht!! Wie fährst du denn mit den Springern überhaupt? Spring Klickies?


----------



## daif (30. September 2006)

VERDAMMT SCHLUSS JETZT   

das ist n fotothread und zwar über MOUNTAINBIKES!!!  

wenn ihr weiterhin so bescheidene Kommentare abgeben wollt dann ab in den Kindergarten!!
Ihr legt (teilweise) genau das Verhalten an den Tag durch das sich die Leute gegen die ihr wettert auszeichnen... Ignoranz, Dazudichten / Erfinden von abstrusen Tatsachen / Dingen (wer sagt dass er Springerstiefel hat??), Hassparolen, Gewaltandrohungen...

und ich dachte immer so doof wie Rechte kann man gar nicht sein,
ihr lasst mich zweifeln...
Gehirnathleten

@Hypno
wer im glashaus...

@hupert
deine Anarchiepizza finde ich genauso bescheiden wie das Adolf-Benutzerbild; ich habe aber deswegen trotzdem nicht das verlangen ihm oder dir "in die Fresse zu treten" !!

werdet erwachen


und jetzt wieder BILDER!!!


----------



## HypnoKröte (30. September 2006)

daif schrieb:


> @Hypno
> wer im glashaus...



Sry daif aber du bist ja nicht ausländischer abstammung, deshalb lass mir mein Post, ich fühl mich nämlich angegriffen wenn jmd so ne Sympathie an Tag legt.

Übrigens bist du direkt aus Ulm? nächst Saison kömmer ja Biken gehen


----------



## daif (30. September 2006)

falsch!! woher willst du das mit der Abstammung wissen??!!
wenns dich interessiert PN!! für alles andere auch!! 


Bitte wieder zum Thema MTB
am besten Bilder schöner CC bikes!


----------



## HypnoKröte (30. September 2006)

Also Daif ist ja alles schön und gut aber ich zweifle an deiner auffassungsgabe 

ICH BIN AUSLÄNDISCHER ABSTAMMUNG.

Jetz genug Off Topic 

Nich meins aber schön..


----------



## Blade13 (30. September 2006)

daif schrieb:


> VERDAMMT SCHLUSS JETZT
> 
> das ist n fotothread und zwar über MOUNTAINBIKES!!!
> 
> ...



Yo find ich gut. 
Will Bilder sehen und keine dummen sprüche.


----------



## daif (30. September 2006)

@hypno
das sagtest du bereits und ich habe das verstanden   aber da dir der Sinn meines postes fern geblieben ist erkläre ich es dir gerne: das "falsch" bezog sich auf dein "du bist ja nicht ausländischer abstammung", womit ja wohl ich gemeint bin! 
aber da ich hier niemanden mit meiner FAmilienhistorie nerven will (was ich durch diesen post in gewisser weise eh schon tue) habe ich auf PN verwiesen!

in diesem Sinne,
alles cool,

schön dass du ein MTB gepostet hast, habe selbst grade leider kein schönes Bild


----------



## HypnoKröte (30. September 2006)

Versteht sich Daif 
Hier noch ein schönes, etwas Teuer..nur der Sattel is  00


----------



## Gorth (30. September 2006)

Na bei der Farbgebung der Komponenten hat man bei Nicolai ein wenig ins Klo gegriffen. 

Ein Nonius mit goldenen Teilen OK aber dann noch ne weisse Gabel?....


----------



## Saufhund (1. Oktober 2006)

tut mir leid wegen dem benutzerbild, war leider das einzige bild in passender grösse (wahr!). ich habe nun kein benutzerbild mehr 

entschuldigung wenn sich jemand angegriffen gefühlt hat

achja das video finde ich wirklich geschmackslos

toll dass ihr euch nur zum benutzerbild geäussert habt. dieses forum ist für mich gestorben ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (1. Oktober 2006)

Saufhund schrieb:


> tut mir leid wegen dem benutzerbild, war leider das einzige bild in passender grösse (wahr!). ich habe nun kein benutzerbild mehr



Entweder bist du tatsächlich immer besoffen oder so dämlich uns alle für blöd zu halten...


----------



## chri5 (1. Oktober 2006)

Saufhund schrieb:


> tut mir leid wegen dem benutzerbild, war leider das einzige bild in passender grösse (wahr!). ich habe nun kein benutzerbild mehr
> *???*
> 
> entschuldigung wenn sich jemand angegriffen gefühlt hat
> ...



1234567890


----------



## DieÖligeKette (1. Oktober 2006)

wenn das die einzige resonanz ist, lasst ihn doch.

ausserdem verbrenne ich ja auch nicht jedes buch in dem ein ähnliches foto ist!

die argumente sprechen doch für sich.

and now: SHOW ME YOUR BIKE!


----------



## GlanDas (1. Oktober 2006)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> and now: SHOW ME YOUR BIKE!




zeig du doch mal dein juchem


----------



## Oskar1974 (1. Oktober 2006)

Hi ,
hier ein Update von meinen Selbstaufbau:
Fuji Premier Carbon : die Formula Oro fehlt noch und hier und da ein paar Tuningteile


----------



## Knacki1 (1. Oktober 2006)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Versteht sich Daif
> Hier noch ein schönes, etwas Teuer..nur der Sattel is  00



Der Rahmen sieht komisch aus


----------



## kimpel (1. Oktober 2006)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Hi ,
> hier ein Update von meinen Selbstaufbau:
> Fuji Premier Carbon : die Formula Oro fehlt noch ...


ach was , man kann auch ohne oros fahren, glaub mir


----------



## Focusbiker90 (1. Oktober 2006)

@ Oskar

Vorallem solltest du deinen Gabelschaft kürzen Und ohne die Oros nen Trail runter, ist doch auch mal ne neue Herausforderung


Zum Nicloai... Pfui... So eine hässliche Farbauswahl:kotz: Aber Rahmen an sich sieht ja schon ganz in Ordnung aus!



Micha


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (1. Oktober 2006)

Oskar, das ist Sünde.

Mach den riser da weg!!!!!!!!!!!!
Die Komponenten sind sonst schön gewählt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ersatzspeiche (1. Oktober 2006)

So hier endlich ma wieder was ungeschaltetes.
















Der Vorbau wird irgendwann nochma gegen einen passenden Salsa S.U.L. getauscht.

Robert


----------



## Sahnie (1. Oktober 2006)

Es gibt mittlerweile schwarze Schellen für Pace. Und dann noch richtig rum sieht es schön klassisch aus.


----------



## GlanDas (1. Oktober 2006)

so quietschts aber nicht


----------



## [email protected]!t (1. Oktober 2006)

kann man den disc adapter hinten nicht entfernen ?


----------



## race-jo (1. Oktober 2006)

ich würd ma spontan sagen den musst du wenn abschleifen.


----------



## Hellspawn (1. Oktober 2006)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Es gibt mittlerweile schwarze Schellen für Pace. Und dann noch richtig rum sieht es schön klassisch aus.



Bei Pace IST das richtig rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusbiker90 (1. Oktober 2006)

Kann das sein, dass die Kette 1,2 Glieder zu lang ist? Die hängt irgendwie durch 



Micha


----------



## Wave (1. Oktober 2006)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Hi ,
> hier ein Update von meinen Selbstaufbau:
> Fuji Premier Carbon : die Formula Oro fehlt noch und hier und da ein paar Tuningteile



Oh mein Gott....das arme Fuji!!! Mach da bitte (wenigstens fürs Bild) einen geraden oder weniger stark gebogenen Lenker dran.


----------



## Oskar1974 (1. Oktober 2006)

Wave schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott....das arme Fuji!!! Mach da bitte (wenigstens fürs Bild) einen geraden oder weniger stark gebogenen Lenker dran.



Ich weiß, der Lenker ist nicht so im Sinne von euch Racern,
aber ein Teamkollege (W.Kurschat) von dir (fährts du für Fuji?) hat ja auch einen Rizer drauf.
Ich finds auf dem Trail viel besser !
Ich werde ihn noch ein wenig nach vorne neigen  
Gruß


----------



## Wave (1. Oktober 2006)

Über die Vorteil/Nachteil, Vorliebe/Hass gegenüber Risern kann man sicher geteilter Meinung sein. Meinem Geschmack entspricht er jedenfalls nicht...Aber nix für Ungut, lass ihn dran!

Und nicht nur der Wofram fährt Riser...auch andere Spitzenathleten


----------



## Oskar1974 (1. Oktober 2006)

Wave schrieb:


> Über die Vorteil/Nachteil, Vorliebe/Hass gegenüber Risern kann man sicher geteilter Meinung sein. Meinem Geschmack entspricht er jedenfalls nicht...Aber nix für Ungut, lass ihn dran!
> 
> Und nicht nur der Wofram fährt Riser...auch andere Spitzenathleten



Hast ja recht!
Ein schöner Flatbar sieht optisch besser aus!
Aber so fühl ich mich wohler!
Schönen Abend noch
Gruß
Patrick


----------



## ersatzspeiche (1. Oktober 2006)

@Sahnie: Die Schellen müssen genau so angebaut sein und nicht anders, und in schwarz brauch ich nicht, da genug Teile am Rad silber sind und das meiner Meinung nach gut aussieht.

@[email protected]!t: Ja ich könnte ihn abschleifen, hab aber noch keine Ersatzausfaller bekommen, sonst wäre auch das Schaltauge entfernt oder zum Flaschenöffner umgebaut worden.

@Focusbiker90: Wo bitte ist die Kette nicht gespannt? Mehr Spannung ist vollkommen überflüssig und würde nur die Lager angreifen (vom Freilauf und dem Tretlager), die Kette hält in so jeder Situation. 1-2 Kettenglieder sind übrigens extrem viel ein komplettes Glied sind schon 25mm.











Hier trifft übrigens nochma Plaste auf Stahl






Oder eben King auf Hügi



Robert


----------



## mischuwi (1. Oktober 2006)

Da war Felix' Gabel scheinbar noch in EINEM Teil.


----------



## Roelof (2. Oktober 2006)

geil! all you need is single speed!


----------



## lelebebbel (2. Oktober 2006)

mischuwi schrieb:


> Da war Felix' Gabel scheinbar noch in EINEM Teil.



det is ne neue


----------



## ersatzspeiche (2. Oktober 2006)

Ja aber die hat er doch auch schon wieder kaputt gemacht  

Robet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner_gs (2. Oktober 2006)

ersatzspeiche schrieb:


> Ja aber die hat er doch auch schon wieder kaputt gemacht
> 
> Robet



Ist er doch so fett geworden?


----------



## damonsta (2. Oktober 2006)

Lag an der großen Lasagne!


----------



## Mais (2. Oktober 2006)

nicht sooo kunstwerk, aber kunststück auf jeden fall, aus minimalem budget ein mitlerweile richtig passables pferd gebastelt  nurnoch andre schalt/bremshebel ,umwerfer richtig einstellen und druck auf der gabel etwas erhöhen und das ding rennt genau so wie ich will


----------



## fatboy (2. Oktober 2006)

Isch säh nischt! 

Dräh des rad doch nomma üm, des man och ma wos sehen duut!


----------



## keroson (2. Oktober 2006)

hier kommt jetzt auch noch meins derzeitiges:





da ich mir zur Zeit ein neues aufbau (Bild kommt noch) muss ich das leider verkaufen
(für interessierte: http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=25815&sort=1&cat=4&page=2)


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (3. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

hier mein Neues ( Scale 20 ).











Grüße an alle
Marco


----------



## Bergafisch (3. Oktober 2006)

Warum gleich 2.Langt eins nicht?ODer ist das zweite für mich?


----------



## roadrunner_gs (3. Oktober 2006)

In der aktuellen Ausbaustufe:





Ganz zufrieden bin ich aber noch nicht damit, irgendetwas fehlt noch...


----------



## matou (3. Oktober 2006)

schick, schick! Vielleicht noch ein paar schöne und leichtere Kurbelarme, was schönes Schwarzes...z.B. RF oder Tune!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner_gs (3. Oktober 2006)

Die Kurbelarme sind Shimano XTR FC-M950 mit 451 g (inklusive Kurbelschrauben) und sind neu eingebaut - also soviel leichter wird das auch mit tune nicht und Race Face wird garantiert schwerer.
Als Konzession könnte ich die aber mal in einer Mussestunde blank polieren und dann schwarz oder silber pulvern oder gar eloxieren lassen.
Als ich die felixthewolf vor etwas mehr als einem halben Jahr verkauft habe konnte man noch XTR lesen, aber offensichtlich sind seine Pedalachsen etwas kurz gewesen.


----------



## _stalker_ (3. Oktober 2006)

löblich, dass du so diskret warst felix' enorme plattfüße nicht zu erwähnen, sondern die achsen zu beschuldigen 

bei dem epic würde ich sogar mal sagen, dass silberne kurbeln sehr gut aussehen  (nicht, dass ich da mal silberne dran gesehen hätte...)


----------



## Wald-Schrat (3. Oktober 2006)

Weiße Gabel und silberner Rahmen?? Konnteste keine SID in silber bekommen?


----------



## roadrunner_gs (3. Oktober 2006)

Die silbernen waren mir zu breit, da bin ich ständig dran hängen geblieben und mir haben die Knie nach Touren mit > 100 km wehgetan, deshalb kamen die ab und liegen nun im Schrank rum.


----------



## Gorth (3. Oktober 2006)

@roadrunner_gs: Klappt das gut mit den 80 Millimetern vorne am Epic? Dachte immer der Rahmen wäre auf 100 mm ausgelegt.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (3. Oktober 2006)

Klar klappt gut, ist halt etwas wendiger und das Innenlager kommt etwas tiefer.
2003 wurde das Epic ja auch noch mit SID verkauft - und dabei wurde der Federweg hinten von 80 auf 90 mm erhöht - und im Manual stehen die Geometrieangaben einmal für 80mm und einmal für 100mm-Gabeln drinne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-a-x-x-x (3. Oktober 2006)

Bergafisch schrieb:


> Warum gleich 2.Langt eins nicht?ODer ist das zweite für mich?



Hi,

 ! Ganz einfach! Eines für die Woche und eines für den Sonntag.

Nein, Spaß bei Seite. Das zweite gehört dem Freund meiner Schwester. Wir haben gleich zwei Bikes auf einmal gekauft. Wir sind gute Kumpels und touren zusammen.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## der Kanadier (4. Oktober 2006)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:


> In der aktuellen Ausbaustufe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie wärs mit anderen Kettenblätter, die stören mich irgendwie, wüsste jetzt aber keine alternative.
Sonst sehr schön aufgebaut.
Grüße
Der Kanadier


----------



## daif (4. Oktober 2006)

@roadrunner
die weisse Sid und der silberne rahmen, nicht so schön.
und warum wirds mit race face schwerer?? next lp.. aber da deine Kurbeln ja schon so leicht sind, würd ich höchstens aus schönheitsgründen andere verbauen, bzw schwarze KB nehmen.


----------



## paradox (7. Oktober 2006)

servus, so hier mal meine cc-versin, hat noch tuning potenzial aber 11.1 kg ist ja auch kein schlechter wert für das bike, bitte um komentare bzw bewertung. danke chris

ach ja hier das bild:


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. Oktober 2006)

Geil, ein Switchback mit 11,1 kg! Hättest Du vielleicht noch eine Teileliste? Auch optisch finde ich es echt hübsch.


----------



## paradox (7. Oktober 2006)

ja habe eine teile liste, allerdings ohne gewichte, hatte da keine wwage zur hand.

dmr switchback 
minute 2.00 spv
ritchey wcs steuersatz
fsa fr 200 vorbau
xlc carbon lenker
xlc griffe
sram ultimate v-brake hebel
sram ultimate v-brake bremse
sram x.o. dreh griffe
sram x-9 schaltwerk
xt-umwerfer
stronglight oxale 2x9 kurbel
fsa pro titanium innenlager
noname industrielager naben
dt comp speichen
alexrims felgen
schwalbe extralight schläuche 
schwalbe fast fred reifen (oder racing ralph)
look 4x4 pedale
guizzo sattelstütze
selle italia slr sattel
salsa sattelklemme
alu spacer 
bbb lite axle

also es hat noch ordentlich tuning potentzial, weit unter elf müsst eich schaffen

gruß chris


----------



## FeierFox (7. Oktober 2006)

Also die Minute ist definitiv keine RaceGabel. Passt da nicht so ganz rein mM nach.


----------



## rkersten (7. Oktober 2006)

@roadrunner_gs ... du jetzt auch mit einer SID Worlcup unterwegs. Daif hat aber recht irgendwie passt die weisse Gabel nicht an das silberne Epic und die Kettenblätter sehen auch nicht so schön aus.


----------



## Redkap (7. Oktober 2006)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier mein Neues ( Scale 20 ).
> 
> ...



die pedale sind ja mal körperverletzung an den bikes ^^, genau wie die lenkerhöhe..aber das is nun mal geschmacksache!!

trotzdem super schöne bikes!!! 

greetz


----------



## paradox (7. Oktober 2006)

FeierFox schrieb:


> Also die Minute ist definitiv keine RaceGabel. Passt da nicht so ganz rein mM nach.



recht hast du, aber geo-technisch nicht anderst möglich, bzw ist es eher mehr ein back-country-bike als ein cross-country-bike

chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner_gs (8. Oktober 2006)

Wo warst du denn heute Rene? Wir haben dich vermisst beim Hill-to-Hill.
(hast du da vorne eine 180er Scheibe an der SID?)


----------



## mete (8. Oktober 2006)

der Kanadier schrieb:


> wie wärs mit anderen Kettenblätter, die stören mich irgendwie, wüsste jetzt aber keine alternative.
> Sonst sehr schön aufgebaut.
> Grüße
> Der Kanadier




Ich hab' noch nen grünes SID- Casting und einen Satz schwarze KB....


----------



## roadrunner_gs (8. Oktober 2006)

Ich brauche höchstens ein schwarzes und die Kettenblätter sind mir erst mal egal.
Der Rahmen wird sowieso demnächst entlackt und schwarz eloxiert.


----------



## rkersten (8. Oktober 2006)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:


> Wo warst du denn heute Rene? Wir haben dich vermisst beim Hill-to-Hill.
> (hast du da vorne eine 180er Scheibe an der SID?)



### offtopic @ roadrunner_gs ###
Uii ich wurde vermisst  Sylvia war doch am Start, aber die ist dir sicher davon gefahren   . Ich wär auch gern beim Hill-to-Hill dabei gewesen aber die Anfahrt von Kehrigk ist bescheiden ... ich müsste frühst mit dem Auto nach Grünau ... als spätestes 6:30 los damit ich noch die Fähre schaffe ... dann das Rennen Nach FüWa ... dann könnt ich eigentlich von dort gleich die 20km nach Hause fahren wenn mein Auto nicht in Grünau stehen würde  ... also muss ich die ganze Stecke wieder mit dem Rad zurück nach Grünau und dann von Grünau mit dem Auto wieder zurück nach Kehrigk ... also wie du siehst lohnt es sich nicht wirklich. Ich war heut auf schönen Trails rund um den Scharmützelsee unterwegs und einen Abstecher hoch in die Rauener Berge gabs auch ... am Ende waren es 65km und ca.  3x mehr Höhenmeter als beim Hill-tö-Hill. Bilder lad ich morgen bei Flickr hoch
### offtopic ende ###

Nun zur Marta ... ja das ist das neue Model mit der 180er Scheibe .. fährt sich klasse!!


----------



## Don Trailo (8. Oktober 2006)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Geil, ein Switchback mit 11,1 kg! Hättest Du vielleicht noch eine Teileliste? Auch optisch finde ich es echt hübsch.



 da kann ich auch nur zustimmen ein echtes hardcore cc bike *steel is real *
 wie fährts sich den das bike?'  machen steile rampen sorgen??
 ich finde das mal was ganz spezielles und klar die minute ist nicht leicht aber steifer als skareb oder die r7 !!
hut ab für dein indiviualismus
 mir gefällts


----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. Oktober 2006)

Nur was nicht ganz ins Bild paßt sind die Noppenkondome von Reifen. Auf die paar Gramm würde ich pfeifen und welche mit anständigem Profil aufziehen. Du fährst doch sicher mit dem Rad nicht nur Wanderwege. Ansonsten finde ich es richtig gut.


----------



## sportfan (9. Oktober 2006)

@roadrunner_gs
nettes specialized!! was wiegt es denn?


----------



## Christian19 (11. Oktober 2006)

Hallo! 
Hier mein 05ér Stevens F10 elite


----------



## roadrunner_gs (11. Oktober 2006)

Schickes Geweih!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## race-jo (11. Oktober 2006)

welcher verkäudfer hat dir das angedreht...der gehört ver*****


----------



## Christian19 (11. Oktober 2006)

Was würdet ihr denn noch ändern?


----------



## _stalker_ (11. Oktober 2006)

also es gäbe da mehrere möglichkeiten was das absolut notwendige angeht:

-barends ab
-barends ab und vorbau umdrehen
-barends ab und grader lenker
-barends ab, grader lenker und vorbau umdrehen
-barends ab, grader lenker, andere barends dran

so, hoffe ich hab sie alle
ahja und bei jeder möglichkeit wahlweise noch spacer entfernen dazudenken


----------



## Mais (11. Oktober 2006)

barends ab
vorbau umdrehen
gerader lenker!
evtl andere barends dran

aber irgendwie weiß nich, sieht dann immernoch komisch uas, in meinem koppe


----------



## race-jo (11. Oktober 2006)

also den rizer würd ich schon lassen, der gehört an son nem bike schon ran, aber barends+rizer is net so dolle fürs auge, dreh einfach den vorbau um un dmacht die barends ab. dann siehts besser aus und du kommst au noch besser den berg hoch.


----------



## toschi (11. Oktober 2006)

sieht aus wie'n chopper...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (12. Oktober 2006)

an einen chopper hab ich auch gedacht...

I like smoke and lightning
Heavy metal thunder
Racin' with the wind
And the feelin' that I'm under
Yeah Darlin' go make it happen
Take the world in a love embrace
Fire all of your guns at once
And explode into space

Like a true nature's child
We were born, born to be wild
We can climb so high
I never wanna die

Born to be wild



okay, ich gebs zu - ich bin schon ganz narrisch weil ich so lang nimma am bike gesessen bin...


----------



## fatboy (12. Oktober 2006)

race-jo schrieb:


> also den rizer würd ich schon lassen, der gehört an son nem bike schon ran, aber barends+rizer is net so dolle fürs auge, dreh einfach den vorbau um un dmacht die barends ab. dann siehts besser aus und du kommst au noch besser den berg hoch.





Na ja, rizer und negativer Vorbau sieht IMHO bekloppt aus und ist vom Sinn her doch auch paradox.

Das Problem ist wohl eher, dass man Dir den Rahmen zu groß verkauft hat, jedenfalls sieht das so aus.
Der kaum herausgezogenen Sattelstütze nach zu urteilen hätte das bike gerne ein bis zwei Nummern kleiner sein können...

Aber spacer raus und barends ab (oder flatbar mit kleineren barends) würden schon helfen.

Und barends bitte,bitte,bitte gerade ausrichten und nicht himmelwärts zeigen lassen, wenn schon welche dran sind....


fatboy


----------



## schloerfi (12. Oktober 2006)

Hey...das Switchback sieht ja mal genial aus...überlege auch mir den Rahmen zu kaufen. Nur sieht mir deiner recht groß aus...welche Rahmengröße ist das? 20 Zoll? Hatte bei mir an eine 18er Höhe gedacht.


----------



## Gorth (12. Oktober 2006)

naja so ein rizer mit nem negativen Vorbau hat schon Sinn, wenn es nur darum geht einen möglichst breiten und gebogenen Lenker zu fahren

hier ein Beispiel, dass sowas auch gut aussehen kann:


----------



## fatboy (12. Oktober 2006)

Das ist (für mich) allerdings das beste Beispiel, dass das (in meinen Augen) nicht gut aussieht.
Ergibt für mich keinen Sinn. Der negative Vorbau soll mich doch in eine sportlichere Position bringen, die der Rizer ja fast wieder aufhebt. 

Entweder man kann in der Position fahren, oder eben nicht. Diese Zwittergeschichte wie beim Giant finde ich posermäßig. 

Aber das ist nur meine bescheidene Meinung. Wer so fahren will, darf das gerne tun


----------



## roadrunner_gs (12. Oktober 2006)

Es gibt halt auch Leute, die mit 560 mm Lenkerbreite und 6° Kröpfung nicht hinkommen.


----------



## fatboy (12. Oktober 2006)

Genau, deshalb fahre ich auch 60mm (flat)....


----------



## Edith L. (12. Oktober 2006)

Das ist wohl der Versuch das Giant durch die Ethikkommission zu prügeln, weil  vorher das F10 eingestellt wurde! Nach dem Motto: Beim ersten Mal tat es noch weh!


----------



## Gorth (12. Oktober 2006)

hehe genau! 

Ne das rad gehört mir nicht und deshalb muss das auch nirgendwo durchgehen. Fand nur dass es imho ganz gut aussah und eine gestreckte Sitzposition mit ner ordentlichen Lenkerbreite kombinierte, was ja so hier in Europa doch recht selten zu sehen ist.


----------



## IGGY (12. Oktober 2006)

Gefällt mir sehr gut das GIANT 
Wie fährt es sich so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorth (12. Oktober 2006)

iggy das ist das bike von Adam Craig und das Foto hab ich von einer englischsprachigen Onlinezeitung. Von daher keine Angaben über die Fahreigenschaften


----------



## roadrunner_gs (12. Oktober 2006)

So, heute das zweite Rad in der aktuellen Konfiguration:





Fehlen noch güldene Spanner, werden aus Geldmangel aber wohl nicht kommen, ich spare auf ein neues Projekt...


----------



## XtCRacer (12. Oktober 2006)

Nicht schlecht.
Weist du was die Ritchey Kurbeln wiegen?

MfG


----------



## roadrunner_gs (12. Oktober 2006)

Das ist die Ritchey Pro 2005 für ISIS und die wiegt 461g.

@race-jo: Das Teil wiegt unter 8,2 kg.


----------



## race-jo (12. Oktober 2006)

geiles bike

wie viel wiegts insgesamt?


----------



## XtCRacer (12. Oktober 2006)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:


> Das ist die Ritchey Pro 2005 für ISIS und die wiegt 461g.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## roadrunner_gs (12. Oktober 2006)

Na ohne Kettenblätter und Kurbelschrauben natürlich, wenn nicht nackt gewogen wäre eine Gewichtsangabe ja sinnlos, da nicht vergleichbar mit anderen Kurbeln - die man natürlich auch nur nackt wiegt.


----------



## XtCRacer (12. Oktober 2006)

OK danke für die Info denn ich suche immer noch die perfekte nachfolge Kurbel für meine 952er XTR.  

MfG XtcRacer


----------



## YGLT (14. Oktober 2006)

Mein Cross-Country:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Kanadier (14. Oktober 2006)

sattelneigung richtig stellen, vorbau tauschen und negativ montieren, vom serienzustand abheben und abspecken, dann können wir noch mal über kunstwerk reden,
sorry
der Kanadier


----------



## horstj (14. Oktober 2006)

YGLT schrieb:


> Mein Cross-Country:



wie ausm Regal gekommen?


----------



## Roelof (14. Oktober 2006)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:


> Fehlen noch güldene Spanner, werden aus Geldmangel aber wohl nicht kommen, ich spare auf ein neues Projekt...



frage: wie schwer is er wirklich? der rahmen??


----------



## mete (14. Oktober 2006)

Roelof schrieb:


> frage: wie schwer is er wirklich? der rahmen??



Hier steht es:

http://www.light-bikes.com/bikegallery/BikeListing.asp?id=547


----------



## YGLT (14. Oktober 2006)

horstj schrieb:


> wie ausm Regal gekommen?



noch ja.

...heut bei einer tour ist mir ne pedale abgebrochen...inner kurve  Was für neue empfehlt ihr mir für das Rad?


----------



## Hupert (14. Oktober 2006)

YGLT schrieb:


> ...heut bei einer tour ist mir ne pedale abgebrochen...


Die Spitze vom Eisberg.Da werden noch ganz andere Dinge brechen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (14. Oktober 2006)

YGLT schrieb:


> Mein Cross-Country:




Das hat noch nicht mal neben einem Kunstwerk gestanden. Was wiegt denn der Rahmen?
Ansonsten empfehle ich: Ebay und ein Rad selbst aufbauen, macht mehr Spaß und unter Umständen wirds auch ein Kunstwerk.


----------



## Hupert (14. Oktober 2006)

...ach wenn ich doch meins endlich mal fertig bekommen würde *schwärm* aber das liebe Geld und der dringliche Wunsch nach nem RR... aber ich bin dran!


----------



## YGLT (14. Oktober 2006)

damonsta schrieb:


> Das hat noch nicht mal neben einem Kunstwerk gestanden. Was wiegt denn der Rahmen?
> Ansonsten empfehle ich: Ebay und ein Rad selbst aufbauen, macht mehr Spaß und unter Umständen wirds auch ein Kunstwerk.



alles zusammen wiegt ca. 13,9 kg. Das rad hab ich noch nicht lange und werd demnächst auch bestimmt kein neues zusammenbasteln. Kann ich ungefair 3-4 kg durch irgendwas wett machen? Mit 10-11 kg wär ich schon ziemlich zufrieden.


----------



## damonsta (14. Oktober 2006)

YGLT schrieb:


> alles zusammen wiegt ca. 13,9 kg. Das rad hab ich noch nicht lange und werd demnächst auch bestimmt kein neues zusammenbasteln. Kann ich ungefair 3-4 kg durch irgendwas wett machen? Mit 10-11 kg wär ich schon ziemlich zufrieden.



Ist es eine Herstellerangabe? Hast das Bike vom BOC? Die gießen immer Blei in die Rahmen bis auf wenige Ausnahmen.

Kannst du. Mit ungeFAIR 3000Euro. Oder Schraub ein Paar Teile ab. Z.B. die Spielzeugbremse. Und den LRS. Und und und...
Jetzt mal im Ernst: 10 kg sind für ein Fully sehr gut. Das schaffst du mit diesem Rad einfach nicht wenn du nicht ALLES tauschst.
Fang doch mit dem LRS an (aus meiner Signatur).


----------



## YGLT (14. Oktober 2006)

habe es selbst gewogen. nunja, ich steh am anfang und werde mit der zeit warscheinlich noch viel wechseln. vorerst lass ichs erstmal!
Habt ihr vielleicht ein tipp für neue Pedalen?


----------



## damonsta (14. Oktober 2006)

Welche willst du denn haben?
Klickies, Bärentatzen?


----------



## YGLT (14. Oktober 2006)

Bärentatzen denk ich.

e.: oder ein Kombipedal, dass auch mit normalen schuhen und so klickviechern gefahren werden kann


----------



## Oskar1974 (15. Oktober 2006)

Gorth schrieb:


> naja so ein rizer mit nem negativen Vorbau hat schon Sinn, wenn es nur darum geht einen möglichst breiten und gebogenen Lenker zu fahren
> 
> hier ein Beispiel, dass sowas auch gut aussehen kann:



Sehr schönes Bike.
Endlich wieder ein CC-Fahrer mit Rizer. Der fährt sich einfach besser !!!! 
Grüße


----------



## HILLKILLER (16. Oktober 2006)

So, auch der Herbst schafft Neuerungen.
Hier mein neues vllt Kunstwerk *g*











cu.HK


----------



## polo (16. Oktober 2006)

schön, schlicht, schnell. motzen tue ich nur über die unscharfen fotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HILLKILLER (16. Oktober 2006)

Naja kommt besseres Licht kommen bessere Fotos *g*
...wird noch geändert  
HK


----------



## polo (16. Oktober 2006)

wenn du dabei bist, dann würde ich vorm winter noch fensterscheiben einbauen.


----------



## HILLKILLER (16. Oktober 2006)

ja klar, am Lenker kommt noch sone Scheibe dran, wie am Mopet *g* und das Haus wird eh bald abgerissen, daher nich mein Bier


----------



## FuzzyLogic (17. Oktober 2006)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike.
> Endlich wieder ein CC-Fahrer mit Rizer. Der fährt sich einfach besser


Wieso sollte sich ein Riser besser fahren? Der Unterschied zum flachen Lenker ist doch nur optisch. Ob ich jetzt einen geraden Vorbau mit flachem Lenker, oder negativen Vorbau mit Riser fahre bleibt sich ergonomisch gleich, der Riser ist nur schwerer.


----------



## Gorth (17. Oktober 2006)

Der Lenker ist breiter und stärker nach hinten und oben gebogen... 

Passt halt nicht so ganz zum europäischen Schönheitsideal was CC-Bikes betrifft, in den USA siehts halt anders aus.


----------



## HILLKILLER (17. Oktober 2006)

So nun nochmal bessere Fotos von meinem SCR ELITE  









Mfg HK!


----------



## Peter88 (17. Oktober 2006)

Hat einen Super schönen Hinterbau  

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## Focusbiker90 (17. Oktober 2006)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:


> Wieso sollte sich ein Riser besser fahren? Der Unterschied zum flachen Lenker ist doch nur optisch. Ob ich jetzt einen geraden Vorbau mit flachem Lenker, oder negativen Vorbau mit Riser fahre bleibt sich ergonomisch gleich, der Riser ist nur schwerer.



Die Dämpfung des Rizers ist ganz anders, als die eines Flatbars...



Micha


----------



## Cubeflizer (17. Oktober 2006)

@ hillkiller

kannst du mal eine Teileliste reinstellen??

das Rad gefällt mir persöhnlich sehr gut

MfG
Cubeflizer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (17. Oktober 2006)

das cube ist


----------



## HILLKILLER (17. Oktober 2006)

Danke für die Blumen  
Ja doch gefällt mir auch sehr gut, schön schlicht, hab gerade genug von knalligen Farben *bähh*

Teileliste ist kein Problem, nur fragt nich nach den Gewichten... 


Rahmen: CUBE SCR 2006 22" 2006
Gabel: R7 Super 2006 80mm, LO 
Schaltwerk: XTR Umwerfer: XT 
Schalthebel: XTR 
Kurbel: FSA V-Drive (44-32-22T) 
Kette: Sram 971 
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite 30,9x367mm 
Vorbau: Race Face Next 120mm 
Steuersatz: Ritchey 
Lenker : FSA 
Sattel : Flite TT
Sattelkelmme: Salsa 
LRS: XT/Dt-swiss 4.1 disc 
Reifen: Michelin XC Dry

was vergessen? ne glaub nich *g*

cu!


----------



## Radax (17. Oktober 2006)

Mal wieder ein kleines Update von mir.
Und bitte kein Kommentar zu den Bremsen. Die neue Avid ist schon bestellt.


----------



## Northern lite (18. Oktober 2006)

sorry....

ich finde es gruselig.... sieht irgendwie wie ein schlimm mutiertes Zebra aus

...mmmh vielleicht sollte ich mal wieder auf Safari gehen


----------



## damonsta (18. Oktober 2006)

Ich finde das Epic ist der Hammer!
Kannst du bitte eine Teileliste mit den Gewichten (wenn vorhanden) posten?


----------



## Schlammpaddler (18. Oktober 2006)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> [Teileliste]
> ...
> was vergessen? ne glaub nich *g*
> 
> cu!



Die Bremsen vielleicht?
Sind aber nicht so wichtig. 

Bei dieser Sattelüberhöhung darf ein Sattel auch mal leicht nach unten zeigen.  
Langsames Cruisen ist in dieser Position aber mit Sicherheit unmöglich, stimmts? Aber dafür ist das Rad ja auch nicht gebaut. 
Mir gefällts! (endlich mal wieder ein Rad für Erwachsene  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pevloc (18. Oktober 2006)

Das Speci ist echt lecker!


----------



## polo (18. Oktober 2006)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:


> Die Dämpfung des Rizers ist ganz anders, als die eines Flatbars...
> 
> 
> 
> Micha



wieso das?

zum specialized: zebra paßt, d.h. mir auch zu viel weiß.


----------



## Beach90 (18. Oktober 2006)

Boa , das Spezi  
Man kann nur single sein , wenn man so ein Rad fährt , da bleibt für die Frau keinen Platz


----------



## heimrad (18. Oktober 2006)

stell mal mein bock vor, ok, so war es im frühling, hat noch 9,2 kg gewogen, zurzeit ist es auf 7.7 kg, mach vieleicht heut ein foto und stells rein!
ciao leute
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]


----------



## Schafschützer (18. Oktober 2006)

Vom Zebra würde man vor diesem Hintergrund überhaupt nichts mehr sehen .


----------



## heimrad (18. Oktober 2006)

ganz nach dem motto tarnkappenbomber, oder wie?


----------



## HILLKILLER (18. Oktober 2006)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:


> Die Bremsen vielleicht?
> Sind aber nicht so wichtig.
> 
> Bei dieser Sattelüberhöhung darf ein Sattel auch mal leicht nach unten zeigen.
> ...



Aso, naja hey Louise halt , sieht man ja auch *g*
Ja die genaue Sattelposition muss ich noch testen, wenn ich mal zur Jungfernfahrt komme, zur Zeit hab ich erstm den Fuß verstaucht, also da bräucht ich nen doppelt so breiten Bikeschuh, echt blöd naja.

Nein das stimmt mal mit der Freundin ausfahren, so Sonntagsausflug is da urst unbequem, aber lieber 30er schnitt Hacke hin und gut is *g*

Danke für die Blumen!  


Zu dem epic:  nich schlecht, weiße Rahmen haben immer was  
zu dem Giant: der Hintergrund lässt vom Bike nich viel sehen, bitte neues machen *g* muss ja auchmal den Meckerheini spielen

cu HK


----------



## Focusbiker90 (18. Oktober 2006)

polo schrieb:


> wieso das?



Weil's so ist! Begründung habe ich nicht parat...




Micha


----------



## polo (18. Oktober 2006)

überzeugt!


----------



## Radax (18. Oktober 2006)

damonsta schrieb:


> Ich finde das Epic ist der Hammer!
> Kannst du bitte eine Teileliste mit den Gewichten (wenn vorhanden) posten?



Also Teileliste hab ich Einzelgewichte wieg ich irgendwann diesen Winter wenn die Bremsen und die neuen Felgen da sind. Zuzeit wiegts viel zu schwere 11.5 kg  
Also hier die Teileliste

Rahmen:          Epic Comp (2003  erste Serie und Ex Testrad deshalb weiß)
Dämpfer:         Fox Brain
Gabel:             Rock Shox Reba Worldcup
Steuersatz:      Tune Bobo
Vorbau:           Syntace F99
Lenker:           Stevens
Barends:          Tune
Griffe:             Votec Moosgummi
Bremse:           Magura Louise
Schaltwerk:      X0 (Middle cage)
Schalthebel:     X0 (Drehgriff)
Züge:              Nokon 
Kurbel:             Race Face Next Lp (2fach)
Pedale:           Egg Beater
Lrs                 Hügi 240/DT Competiton/DT XR 4.1d /Schwalbe X Light / Racing Ralph
Kasette:          XT
Kette:             Connnex 
Sattel:            Tune Speednedle
Sattelstütze:    Thomson

Und hier nochmal ein Aktuelles Pic
Weises Epic





Beach90 schrieb:


> Boa , das Spezi
> Man kann nur single sein , wenn man so ein Rad fährt , da bleibt für die Frau keinen Platz


Des geht schon mit der Freundin. Man(n) darf halt nur net sagen was des alles im einzelnen Gekostet hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blade13 (18. Oktober 2006)

FRM 8 HP noch nicht fertig. Nur mal so auf gebaut.
Bild in meiner Galerie.
Hochladen leider wieder fehlgeschlagen.


----------



## damonsta (18. Oktober 2006)

@Radax

Ok, 11,5 ist echt heftig.
Günstiges Tuning:

Lenker

Nicht ganz so günstiges Tuning:

Marta. Kostet 240 Euro.

Ist die Kurbel 4Kant oder Isis?
Welches Lager ist drin?


----------



## race-jo (18. Oktober 2006)

@ heimrad

is das ein slr an deinem giant?

wenn ja nutzt der sich schnell ab bzw schneller als ein schwarzer slr?


----------



## Radax (18. Oktober 2006)

damonsta schrieb:


> @Radax
> 
> Ok, 11,5 ist echt heftig.
> Günstiges Tuning:
> ...


Avid juicy Ultimate is bestellt.Hatte vorher ne Martha die Louise is nur fürn Übergang.
American Classic Felgen und Dt Revolution Speichen samt Alu Nippeln kommen noch ran.
Maxxis Fleightweight Schläuche hab ich auch noch 
Lenker kommt wenn Geld da is Schmolke 
Innenlager is Isis gibts ein leichtes von American Classic.
Kettenblätter; Kette und Kassette kann man auch noch was machen. Reifen auch. Sattelstütze und Schnellspanner. Aber Optik is mir auch was wert  sonst hätte ich mir ne Tune Kurbel gekauft  
Wo der Rest des Gewichts herkommt weiß ich auch nich so recht.
Aber Rahmen und Gabel sind halt nich die Leichtesten.


----------



## Artur (18. Oktober 2006)

@radax

Was wiegt dein M4 Rahmen in L? Mein M5 Rahmen wog in XL 2750gramm.

@all

Mein Bike:
Liteville 301 XL
aktuell 10,6 kg





Das Bild ist nicht mehr ganz aktuell!


----------



## damonsta (18. Oktober 2006)

Das Bike ist der Hammer, nur die Farbwahl finde ich etwas unglücklich!
Was wiegt der Rahmen denn in XL?


----------



## trailblaster (18. Oktober 2006)

auf jeden fall sehr schick!!!
mit der gabel sowieso 
wie harmoniert die gabel mit dem rahmen?
was ist das für ein komischer stein im hintergrund?


----------



## Artur (18. Oktober 2006)

damonsta schrieb:


> Das Bike ist der Hammer, nur die Farbwahl finde ich etwas unglücklich!
> Was wiegt der Rahmen denn in XL?



Farbwahl? Den Rahmen gibts doch nur im schwarz oder silber.
Schwarz kommt mir nicht ins Haus also silber!

Gewicht des Rahmen inkl. Steuersatz: 2953 Gramm
Schwer aber dafür steif wie sau!
Ich kann nichts weniger leiden, wie wenn der Rahmen bergab das Flattern anfängt. Und auch ein CCler muss mal den Berg runter!


----------



## damonsta (19. Oktober 2006)

Ich meine eher das Weiß und das "titanfarbene" der XTR Kurbel. Weiß und silber ist immer schwierig, die Farbe der Kurbel trifft leider nicht die Farbe des Rahmens. Aber soll jetzt nur ganz oberflächliche Kritik sein, technisch gefällts mir sehr gut. Hast du mal eine U-Turn-Gabel überlegt? Würde den Einsatzbereich enorm vergrößern, ich finde ein Liteville ist für sowas vorbestimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Artur (19. Oktober 2006)

Die XTR Kurbel war nur eine Leigabe.
Mittlerweile ist ein rote Tune mit 2 schwarzen FRM Blättern montiert.

Die Gabel bleibt! Mehr Federweg macht für mich bei dem Leichtbau eh keinen sinn.
Und die 80mm der German A sind komfortabel genug. Wenn überhaupt würde ich eine Reba WC mit 100mm nehmen weil sie steifer ist.

Der Stein in Hintergrund gehört zur Landesgartenschau in Wü.


----------



## EL_Rey (19. Oktober 2006)




----------



## kimpel (19. Oktober 2006)

da lant ein smiley:


----------



## heimrad (19. Oktober 2006)

@race-jo: ja das ist der slr 135 weiß:

bin zwar nicht all zu viel damit gefahren, aber ein 12 stunden rennen, aufstiegsrennen und trainingsfahrten haben ihm nichts angetan, das einzige was du damit nicht machen darfst ist min einer jeanshose zu fahren, da sich ansonsten die sitzfläche blau färbt, aber das bekommt man mit wasser und seife wieder ab, ist halt ein super sitz und weiß dazu: GEIL


----------



## trailblaster (19. Oktober 2006)

@ el rey: wow beauty!


----------



## roadrunner_gs (19. Oktober 2006)

10,6 Kilo für das Liteville sind aber etwas optimistisch...
Sieht aber sehr gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timor1975 (19. Oktober 2006)

Radax schrieb:


> ...Avid juicy Ultimate is bestellt.Hatte vorher ne Martha die Louise is nur fürn Übergang...



Wenn die Juicy da ist, bitte einen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht einstellen. Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken sie mir zu holen. Wo und zu welchem Preis hast Du sie bestellt?

Vielen Dank
timor


----------



## damonsta (19. Oktober 2006)

@Roady

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst.
Und das Gewicht kann man durchaus mit den Parts erreichen!




damonsta schrieb:


> Ich meine eher das Weiß und das "titanfarbene" der XTR Kurbel. Weiß und silber ist immer schwierig, die Farbe der Kurbel trifft leider nicht die Farbe des Rahmens. Aber soll jetzt nur ganz oberflächliche Kritik sein, technisch gefällts mir sehr gut. Hast du mal eine U-Turn-Gabel überlegt? Würde den Einsatzbereich enorm vergrößern, ich finde ein Liteville ist für sowas vorbestimmt.


----------



## heimrad (20. Oktober 2006)

sowola:

Giant XTC Composite
7.7 kg (noch nicht ganz fertig  )






[/url]


----------



## polo (20. Oktober 2006)

ich hoffe , daß der umbau auf schwarze felgen + speichen in die abteilung "noch nicht fertig" fällt!


----------



## Chris G (20. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,

das sind wirklich ganz "heftige" Gewichtsangaben, mit denen Eure Bikes hier vorgestellt werden. 8 kg für HT's 10 kg für FS etc.

Ich hoffe, dass es nicht theoretisches Parts-Zusammenzählen von Werksangaben ist, sondern die tatsächlich gemassenen Gewichte an einer geeichten Waage.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## heimrad (20. Oktober 2006)

@polo: genau das, mein vorhaben wären schwarze tune king/kong mit notubes ztr olympics dt aerospeichen und noch die goldmartas, dann wäre es fertig

@chris g: ne meins stimmt, hab ich gestern selbst nochmal gewogen (und ums genau zu sagen 7.732g)


----------



## Chris G (20. Oktober 2006)

heimrad schrieb:


> @chris g: ne meins stimmt, hab ich gestern selbst nochmal gewogen (und ums genau zu sagen 7.732g)



Hallo heimrad,

 
PS: kannst Du auf dem Sattel auch Mal länger als 45 Min. sitzen ? 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## heimrad (20. Oktober 2006)

hi chris

danke,

logo kann ich das, bin einmal kanpp 4 stunden damit gefahren. am abend schmerzte das hinterteil ein bischen, doch am nächsten tag wurden wieder 2 stunden damit gefahren und kein problem. muss ihn aber erst noch auf schotterstrasen testen, dürfte aber auch kein problem sein


----------



## race-jo (20. Oktober 2006)

sorry...falscher thread


----------



## IGGY (20. Oktober 2006)

Sorry! Aber wenn ich diese Reifen wieder sehe :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (20. Oktober 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> Sorry! Aber wenn ich diese Reifen wieder sehe :kotz:



jap - da kann man die reifen auch weglassen und auf den schläuchen fahren
spart nochmal 650 gr.

also für mehr als für die waage taugen die dinger ja wirklich ned


----------



## Felixxx (20. Oktober 2006)

Hier ist meines 






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## heimrad (20. Oktober 2006)

da muss ich teilweise zustimmen, fahre zurzeit nur auf der strase und da taugen die reifen mehr als man ihnen zutraut, auch auf uphillstrecken (forststrasen) komme ich mit den reifen super weiter, aber sobalds dan ein wenig lockerer wird ist man wirklich sofort am grenzbereich. mein fazit, taugen auf der strase, forststrasen sehr viel, kommen aber sehr schnell an ihre grenze wenns lockerer wird. bin jedenfalls zufrieden.
ansonsten fahr ich mit einem aufgeklebten larsen tt


----------



## jones (20. Oktober 2006)

heimrad schrieb:


> ...
> ansonsten fahr ich mit einem aufgeklebten larsen tt



  aufgeklebt


----------



## roadrunner_gs (20. Oktober 2006)

7,7 kg mit Pace RC31 sind ja auch nicht schwer, da wiegt mein Rad mit den gleichen Slicks dann nur noch 7,3 kg... 

Und ganz spontan würde ich sagen, dass der Giant-Rahmen zu klein für den Fahrer ist, da der Sattel mit gekröpfter Stütze gefahren wird und trotzdem weiter nach hinten geschoben ist als für die Reling auf Dauer gesund ist und die Vorbaulänge auch nach ~130 mm aussieht.


----------



## heimrad (20. Oktober 2006)

@ jones: ja ich fahre keine tubelles sondern nen normalen schlauch reifen und bei uns in südtirol sagt man dazu aufgeklebt.

@rodrunner: der rahmen ist m und wurde von mir extra so bestellt, würde nen ml benötigen, gibts leider nicht, deshalb den kleineren rahmen, spart ein wenig gewicht und ist kompakter zu fahren.
das mit dem sattel sieht nur so aus, ist genau in der mitte der markierungen, gabs in 4 jahren giant/ritchey/sattel kombi nie brobleme damit und mit dem vorbau hast du recht, 130er


----------



## Artur (20. Oktober 2006)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:


> 10,6 Kilo für das Liteville sind aber etwas optimistisch...
> Sieht aber sehr gut aus.





Chris G schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> das sind wirklich ganz "heftige" Gewichtsangaben, mit denen Eure Bikes hier vorgestellt werden. 8 kg für HT's 10 kg für FS etc.
> 
> ...



Hallo!?

Die Angabe von 10,6kg fürs Liteville gilt inkl. Pedale und sind an einer geeichten elektronischen Hängewaage gewogen!!!!
Ich hatte mir sogar die Mühe gemacht vor dem Zusammenbau jedes Teil einzeln zu wiegen um rauszufinden wo ich am meisten Gewicht einsparen konnte.
Lohn meiner Mühe ist jetzt eben ein Liteville mit 10,6kg das aber trotzdem stabil genug ist, um den Tourenalltag gut überstehen zu können.
Was auf dem Foto allerdings nicht mehr stimmt ist die Kurbel!
Mit der XTR Kurbel wog das Bike 10,7kg.
Ziel für mein Liteville ist es unter 10,5kg zu kommen. Und das dürfte nächste Woche dann auch schon so weit sein.
Aber ich kann gerne ein Foto machen wenn dass Bike an der Waage hängt!
Bis dann!


----------



## kimpel (20. Oktober 2006)

an Felixxx: funz der point spanner bei dir im gelände? oder ist der wirklich so schlecht wie sein ruf, hab hier nämlich einen rumliegen (ovp) und frag mich ob ich den direkt zurückschicken soll, oder doch mal testen.


----------



## Felixxx (20. Oktober 2006)

Hi kimpel,
der Kettenspanner hat sehr gut funktioniert bis mir die Spannfeder brach. Aus der Not heraus hab' ich die Feder rausgenommen und eine Unterlegscheibe drunter gelegt - jetzt ist er fix und perfekt  Hat ohne Probleme und nachspannen (was übrigens total easy ist) sowohl die 24h von Duisburg im August als auch die große Warstein CTF-Runde überstanden.
Würde diesen Spanner immer wieder kaufen, da er leicht und simpel ist. Mein Bikepark-Bike hat den Shimano Alfine - super Verarbeitung und ebenfalls perfekte Funktion - nur das Einstellen der Kettenlinie ist für'n A****

Angenehmes Wochenende dann, Felixxx ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duke Lion (21. Oktober 2006)

Mein Arbeitstier fürs Training mit folgendem Updates:

Starrgabel -> R7 Super
Shimano LX Dual Control -> Sram Attack
Shimano LX V-Brakes -> Magura HS33
Michelin Comp S Light -> Nobby Nic 2.25
Schwalbe Schläuche -> Eclipse Tubelesskit (naja, sieht man jetzt nicht...)


----------



## sharky (22. Oktober 2006)

Neu, schön und schnell:










Rahmen: Giant Trance 3 / Fox Float R
Gabel: RS Reba SL Poploc
Bremsen: Louise 2007 180mm
Schaltung: Kpl. XT 
LRS: 240s / XR4.2d
Lenker: Syntace 7075
Vorbau: Syntace F99
Sattelstütze: Bald Syntace P6 
Sattel: SLR XP 4 Elements
Pedale: Eggbeater


----------



## JoeDesperado (22. Oktober 2006)

und (wie) schwer?


----------



## sharky (22. Oktober 2006)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> und (wie) schwer?



naja, ziel war unter 12.00kg. mit der p6 kommt es dann auf 12.20kg. aber egal, schön isses und fährt sich klasse


----------



## HB76 (22. Oktober 2006)

sharky, der sattel hat was. fein fein


----------



## damonsta (22. Oktober 2006)

@sharky

Tolles Bike! Das einzige was so richtig heraussticht ist der Sattel-ob ins Positive oder ins negative kann ich mich noch nicht so entscheiden, er ist einfach anders  
Viel Spaß damit (Griffe nicht vergessen!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorth (22. Oktober 2006)

Sehr schön das Trance, gehe ja im Moment auch mit dem Rahmen schwanger, dieses Bild macht mir die Entscheidung wieder etwas leichter 

edith: Hast Du den Rahmen auf der Waage gehabt?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. Oktober 2006)

Griffe sind inzwischen drauf. Flaschenhalter und Hörnchen sind ja auch keine dran. Ja, der Rahmen war auf der Waage. Wenn ich mich bloß erinnern würde, was sie angezeigt hat. 

Ach ja: Mir gefällts.


----------



## Lory (22. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

Kunstwerke liegen ja immer im Auge des Betrachters 
Von daher hab ich mal mein für geltendes Kunstwerk hier gepostet. Ich wollte den Grad zwischen Tour und CC bzw. Marathon schaffen. Ja das sind gleich 3 Dinge auf einmal . Aber ich hab ja auch nur ein Einkommen.






Mal noch einige Komps:

Rahmen: No Name  
LRS: Vorne: XTR/XC717/DT Revo ;; Hinten: Marwi/M 121/DT Comp
Lenker: Ritchey WCS
Die restlichen Komponenten stehen in meiner Signatur  

Seid lieb zu mir und meiner Lady. 

MFG Lory


----------



## Sahnie (22. Oktober 2006)

Diese SLR Elements Sättel passen zu keinem Rad. Deshalb sind die auch beim Stadler so billig. Ich hätte wenigstens den wässrigen genommen. Der passt so halbwegs.


----------



## Chris G (22. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,

anbei ein Bild von meinem HT nach dem Umbau.
Hoffe dass es gefällt, auch wenn es nicht gerade ein Kunstwerk ist...





Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Blade13 (22. Oktober 2006)

Chris G schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> anbei ein Bild von meinem HT nach dem Umbau.
> Hoffe dass es gefällt, auch wenn es nicht gerade ein Kunstwerk ist...
> ...



Ich mags leiden.


----------



## derMichi (22. Oktober 2006)

ursprünglich Transalp24-Rahmen, unbenannt in Schlammpe 

Marzocchi MX Comp 2006er Federgabel, ETA Hebelchen weiß lackiert

LRS Mach 1.23 Felgen, Deore Nabe, DT Comp Speichen, Nobby´s 2.25er

Kurbel und Rest: LX, Ganganzeige weiß lackiert

Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze: Race Face Evolve XC

Sattel BBB

Bremse: Hayes 9, Hebel schwarz lackiert

Ziel:

Understatement und Schlichtheit

Alltagstauglichkeit + Waldeinsatzmöglichkeit

Eure Meinung?


----------



## Focusbiker90 (22. Oktober 2006)

derMichi schrieb:


> Eure Meinung?



Gelungen 

Aber den Vorbau bitte einmal umdrehen, dann sieht's noch besser aus und evtl. mehr kleine weisse Parts 



Micha


----------



## FeierFox (22. Oktober 2006)

-Klickies ran
-Lenkerüberhöhung weg


----------



## Sahnie (22. Oktober 2006)

Sehr ambitioniert. Aber ich hätte den Aufkleber zentriert angebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## race-jo (22. Oktober 2006)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Diese SLR Elements Sättel passen zu keinem Rad. Deshalb sind die auch beim Stadler so billig. Ich hätte wenigstens den wässrigen genommen. Der passt so halbwegs.



geb mir mal den link,ich hab die sättel beiom stadler nicht gefunden. die kann man wunderbar abziehen, dann sehen se gut aus und sind leicht


----------



## Sahnie (22. Oktober 2006)

race-jo schrieb:


> geb mir mal den link,ich hab die sättel beiom stadler nicht gefunden. die kann man wunderbar abziehen, dann sehen se gut aus und sind leicht



Sorry, sind wohl schon weg. Gab es für 39,90 Euro.


----------



## Radax (23. Oktober 2006)

timor1975 schrieb:


> Wenn die Juicy da ist, bitte einen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht einstellen. Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken sie mir zu holen. Wo und zu welchem Preis hast Du sie bestellt?
> 
> Vielen Dank
> timor


Bestellt ist sie bei Sport Import von Geschäft aus  Daher wirst du versehen wenn ich zum Preis keine Angaben mache.


----------



## MaHaHnE (23. Oktober 2006)

Blade13 schrieb:


> Ich mags leiden.



Alein schon wegen der FSX gehört das Rad in ein Kustwerkefred. Optisch ein so geiles Teil. Warum habe ich meine Damals im jugendlichen Leichtsinn Verakuft???


----------



## actafool (23. Oktober 2006)

> Eure Meinung?




- Vorbau umdrehen
- Aufkleber weg


----------



## derMichi (23. Oktober 2006)

Du meinst so frei nach Roy Black "Ganz in weiß"? Vielleicht als Symbol nen Blumenstrauß auf den Steuersatz


----------



## andi1969 (23. Oktober 2006)

Vorbau ganz dringend in weiss pulvern lassen  
ansonst ganz ok


----------



## sharky (23. Oktober 2006)

sahnie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte wenigstens den wässrigen genommen. Der passt so halbwegs.


den hab ich auch noch rumliegen, aber bei den vielen roten farbtupfern passt der einfach besser. wenn ich mal mein fischtrikot anhab mach ich den passenden sattel dazu drauf 



			
				gorth schrieb:
			
		

> edith: Hast Du den Rahmen auf der Waage gehabt?


 ja ich hatte ihn auf der waage... naja, mit steuersatz in größe L hat er schon deutlich die 3 vorne dran, irgendwas um die 3,2kg, war auch geschockt als ich das gesehen hab

KANN ABER AUCH SEIN DASS DIE WAAGE VOM GEISTERFAHRER FALSCH GEHT

ist aber ziemlich steif das ding und ein halbes kg am rahmen... pfeif drauf wenn es die ganze sache steif und stabil macht 



			
				damonsta schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzige was so richtig heraussticht ist der Sattel-ob ins Positive oder ins negative kann ich mich noch nicht so entscheiden, er ist einfach anders
> Viel Spaß damit (Griffe nicht vergessen!)


jaaa, ich weiß, der sattel.. weiß auch noch net so recht ob ich den drauf mach, den wasser-flite oder doch den schwarzen  mal schauen, ich wechsle mal durch, ist ja net so daß ich keine alternativen da hätte 
griffe sind drauf, sehr bequem


----------



## imaeckgeiwa (24. Oktober 2006)

@sharky

wie fahren sich eigentlich die neuen louise an deinem bike??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (24. Oktober 2006)

Nabend Gemeinde,

brauch mal Tips von euch...
Der ein oder andere hat vielleicht mitbekommen, dass ich mich von meinem Rotwild getrennt habe und auf ein Voitl HT umgestiegen bin.
Hier der neue Rahmen und ein Bild vom derzeitigen Stand:










Bitte versucht euch jetzt erstmal auf zwei Dinge zu beschränken; Laufräder und Sattel.
LRS: Hab 'nen Satz Crossmax ST bestellt und bin mir nicht mehr sicher, ob das richtig war 
Sattel: Der Fizik passt gar nicht finde ich, hab noch einen Speedneedle in s/w hier liegen. Abe vor allem der LRS macht mir Kummer...was meint ihr ?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## damonsta (24. Oktober 2006)

LRS:
240s in grau mit 4.2D, Supercomp Speichen und Alunippeln. Leicht, schön, steif, "günstig". 
Sattel:
SLR! Wenn er denn zum Arsch passt, optisch wäre der 1a!


----------



## rpo35 (24. Oktober 2006)

damonsta schrieb:


> LRS:
> 240s in grau mit 4.2D, Supercomp Speichen und Alunippeln. Leicht, schön, steif, "günstig".
> Sattel:
> SLR! Wenn er denn zum Arsch passt, optisch wäre der 1a!


UST ist ein MUß...eigentlich gings auch mehr darum, ob das Ganze am Ende nicht zu schwarz wird...


----------



## Nightflight (25. Oktober 2006)

Da hat doch einer meinen Rahmen geklaut 

@rpo35 
Was wiegt dein ml VI denn? Gr.48?
Hab momentan auch einen zum Aufbau hier liegen.

Gruß


----------



## dominik-deluxe (25. Oktober 2006)

wÃ¼rde auf jeden fall wider einen silbernen lrs verbauen, finde die optik jetzt schon geil. => siehe damonsta
den grauen lrs gibt es im moment irgendwo fÃ¼r 350â¬, frag mich aber net wo ich das gesehen habe
mfg
dominik


----------



## rpo35 (25. Oktober 2006)

Gr. 51 eloxiert incl. Lagerschalen 1400gr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (25. Oktober 2006)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> ...den grauen lrs gibt es im moment irgendwo für 350,...


welchen grauen LRS ? Und wie gesagt...nur UST !! Wißt ihr was, ich poste in ein paar Tagen neue Bilder mit den Crossmax ST und dann sehen wir weiter


----------



## derMichi (25. Oktober 2006)

Nur mal kurz ne Nachfrage @rpo35: Wieso hast Du Dich vom Rotwild getrennt? Ihr wart doch immer so jeck drauf und wieso wieder HT?


----------



## rpo35 (25. Oktober 2006)

derMichi schrieb:


> Nur mal kurz ne Nachfrage @rpo35: Wieso hast Du Dich vom Rotwild getrennt? Ihr wart doch immer so jeck drauf und wieso wieder HT?


Hi Michi,

zum Thema Trennung: klick...ca. 6 Monate war ich "jeck drauf"...und ein HT hatte ich noch nie (abgesehen vom Baumarkt Ragazzi vor vielen Jahren  )

Edit: Dein Bike gefällt mir übrigens. Schade, dass ich beim Aufbau nciht dabei war. Vorne tief ist halt nicht jedermanns Sache  

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Alexis Machine (25. Oktober 2006)

Hi Leute,

hier mal mein Bike. Inzwischen habe ich die Bremse zu ner Louise FR geändert und die Läufräder zu Mavic Crossmax Enduro... hab leider noch keine neuen Bilder. 

Lg,
Alexis


----------



## Peter88 (25. Oktober 2006)

:kotz: 
Der Lenker Versaut das Super Bow

Uphill Bike mit Downhill Lenker


----------



## race-jo (25. Oktober 2006)

crossmax enduro und luise fr fond ich au ein bisschen unpassend für so ein bike


----------



## Mini-Martin (25. Oktober 2006)

Das 06 Race Design gefällt mir. Aber der Lenker paßt wirklich nicht. Ne andere Gabel ist auch eigentlich Pflicht

Hast du das Rad schon mal gewogen?

Martin


----------



## rpo35 (25. Oktober 2006)

race-jo schrieb:


> crossmax enduro und luise fr fond ich au ein bisschen unpassend für so ein bike


Sehe ich auch so


----------



## Blade13 (25. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so



YIP.


----------



## Alexis Machine (25. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

das euch der Lenker nicht gefällt hab ich mir schon gedacht , der gerade Corratec-Lenker war einfach nicht mein Fall. 

Gabel kommt demnächst ne Manitou R7 rein, aber da reicht mein Geld atm nicht... bin ja nur Student. Schon alleine deshalb, weil die Axel eigentlich nicht für 180 Scheiben gebaut ist... obwohls bei der Julie grad noch so geht.  

Warum sollte Crossmax Enduro nicht passen? Ich finde die Laufräder sind für son  Bike super. Louise FR bau ich drauf, weil mich die Julie böse im Stich gelassen hat, obwohl ich nur 73kg hab.

Ich mag mein Bike  

Lg,
Alexis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominik-deluxe (25. Oktober 2006)

ne sorra hab das ust überlesen. ist natürlich für norm. gewesen


----------



## rpo35 (25. Oktober 2006)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> ne sorra hab das ust überlesen. ist natürlich für norm. gewesen


Du meinst mich nehme ich an !?


----------



## Mini-Martin (25. Oktober 2006)

> weil mich die Julie böse im Stich gelassen hat, obwohl ich nur 73kg hab.



Die Julie ist ja auch keine Bremse. Hatte auch ca. 200 km(mehr hab ich nicht ertragen) das "Vergnügen". Ich hab jetzt die Juicy 7 mit 160/160, die ist vollkommen ausreichend.
Die Laufräder passen nicht wirklich zum Bike weil es ein reines Race Bike und kompromisslos auf Uphill ausgelgt ist. Da gehört was leichteres ran! So richtig kann man das Rad eh nicht bei schwierigen Abfahrten ran nehmen, also fährst du eigentlich unnötiges Gewicht mit dir rum.

Ich hoffe du hast auch gleich neue Reifen montiert...
Vielleicht gewöhnst du dich ja auch an einen geraden Lenker...

Viel Spaß mit dem Rad

Martin


----------



## XtCRacer (25. Oktober 2006)

@Alexis Machine das hier noch keiner was über deine Pedale geschrieben hat find ich verwunderlich. Und Auch ich denke das eine Louise Fr nicht an ein CC hardtail dran sollte. Die fahren mein Kumpels auch und die haben den Sattel ganz tieg und sind im DDD-Forum unterwegs.

MfG XtCRacer


----------



## rpo35 (25. Oktober 2006)

Die FR war doch das kleinste Übel...eine K18 fahre ich auch


----------



## trailblaster (25. Oktober 2006)

die fr ist doch baugleich mit der normalen louise also warum sollte man die nicht fahren können so lange man das nicht mit 210er scheiben macht?


----------



## rpo35 (25. Oktober 2006)

trailblaster schrieb:


> die fr ist doch baugleich mit der normalen louise also warum sollte man die nicht fahren können so lange man das nicht mit 210er scheiben macht?


Eben


----------



## Alexis Machine (25. Oktober 2006)

Hi, 

also ich weiß ja ned was ihr mit euren Bikes macht, aber ich fahr mit meinem! Da  muss das schon auch mal was aushalten wenns bissl ruppiger wird, daher die Corssmax Enduro..., aber vielleicht sollten wir da nen extra Threat aufmachen anstatt den hier zu missbrauchen.

Btw.: ich denke mit der Louise FR mit 180/160 bin ich bestens bedient. Wie Trailblaster sagte, hab ich ja ned vor mir 210 drauf zu machen. 

Lg,
Alexis


----------



## race-jo (26. Oktober 2006)

achso ich hab bei luise fr natürlich gleich an 210 scheibe gedacht, hätt ich erstma  nachfragen sollen. sry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derMichi (26. Oktober 2006)

Die Louise FR war mir schon zu bissig, die hat mal auf gerade Strecke bei mir (leichtes Hardtail damals) so zugebissen, dass ich vornüber geflogen bin und mir ne Radiusköpfchenfraktur mit 7 Wochen Krankenschein zuzog.


----------



## race-jo (26. Oktober 2006)

meine v-brake kann ich au so zum zupacken bringen dass ich vorne über steig, da ist nur der fahrer dran schuld.


----------



## NoizZ (26. Oktober 2006)

Seh ich genau so.


----------



## derMichi (26. Oktober 2006)

Möglich. Ich hatte das Gefühl das es an der Lenkerüberhöhung, dem dadurch günstigen Flugschwerpunkt und einer bei kleiner Berührung fest zupackenden FR lag.


----------



## speci-chad (26. Oktober 2006)

EL_Rey schrieb:


>


mhm vielleicht hättest du dich mal auf eine eloxal-farbe festlegen sollen...


----------



## Mais (26. Oktober 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (26. Oktober 2006)

Die Tiere sind niedlich


----------



## xc-mtb (27. Oktober 2006)

NICOLAI

So wird das nächstes Jahr auf die Rennstrecke gehen. Die TUFO´s bin ich heute zum ersten mal gefahren. Super sag ich nur. Der Komfort ist perfekt und der Grip für nen Semislick spitze.

Dieses Jahr ist das Bike perfekt gelaufen, bis auf ein Rennen, aber da war ich selber schuld 









I Like this


CU
Matze


----------



## Focusbiker90 (27. Oktober 2006)

Sieht schon geil aus! Aber wie wär's mit nem anderen Vorbau? 0° oder negativ...




Micha


----------



## xc-mtb (27. Oktober 2006)

Der Vorbau täuscht auf dem Bild durch die Perspektive. Muss mal bessere Bilder bei besserem Licht auf nem geraden Untergrund machen.
Die Überhöhung ist auf jeden Fall amtlich.
Sieht man aber auch auf den anderen Bildern in der Galerie.


----------



## Blade13 (27. Oktober 2006)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> NICOLAI
> 
> So wird das nächstes Jahr auf die Rennstrecke gehen. Die TUFO´s bin ich heute zum ersten mal gefahren. Super sag ich nur. Der Komfort ist perfekt und der Grip für nen Semislick spitze.
> 
> ...


hi Matze,

chic.Mir gefällts auch.


----------



## rpo35 (27. Oktober 2006)

So Leutz...die Crossmax sind drauf...über den Sattel grübel ich noch...





Rahmen: Voitl ml VI; 1350gr
LRS: Crossmax ST 2007; 1745gr (incl. Spanner und Magnet)
Reifen: Nobby Nick; 1420gr
Gabel: Fox F80x; 1600gr
Kette: Wippermann 908; 269gr
Strebenschutz: BBB; 30gr
Kurbel: XT H2 mit Strongliht CT2 Blättern; 825gr
Pedale: XTR PDM 959; 346gr
Shifter: XT; 250gr
Schaltwerk: XTR RDM 960; 203gr
Umwerfer; XT FDM 761; 183gr
Schaltzüge: Gore RideOn; 128gr
Kassette: XT; 260gr
Bremse: Formula K18; 818gr
Spacer: FSA Carbon 2x 10mm; 10,4gr
Steuersatz: Stronglight Raz; 129gr
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS 100mm n. O/S; 127gr
Lenker: Ritchey WCS Flat 550mm n. O/S; 131gr
Barends: Ritchey WCS short; 90gr
Griffe: Ritchey WCS; 50gr
Sattel: Fiziik Arione Titan; 249gr
Stütze: XLC 420mm; 280gr
Klemme: 20gr
Flaschenhalter: 2x TACX Tao; 74gr
Tacho: CM 436m; 85gr
GPS-Halter: 20gr

Gesamt: 10692,4gr


----------



## Blade13 (27. Oktober 2006)

Schick. 
Sattel in schwarz


----------



## race-jo (27. Oktober 2006)

schöne und leichte sättel:

specialized toupe
selle italia slr
selle italia slk (den fahr ich selber, sau bequem)
von selle san marco gibts noch nen geilen (aber keine ahnung wie der heißt)

edit:

@xc-mtb
was wiegen die tufos, wie laufen sie, gibts die au in grob?


----------



## xc-mtb (27. Oktober 2006)

Die Tufos laufen super, zumindest auf der ersten Tour. Gewicht soll 630g sein. Dafür dann keinen Schlauch und Felgenband. Dafür rollen sie super und sehr komfortabel. Vor allem kann man sehr gut mit dem Druck arbeiten, von 2 bis 6bar. 

@RPO: SLR ist einfach gut in allen Lagen.

CU

Matze

P.S.: Als Clincher gibt es die nur so. Sonst gibt es noch den XC2 für Schlauchfelgen. Die wiegen dann nur 450g bei ordentlichem Profil. Einfach mal auf der Tufo-HP schauen.


----------



## rpo35 (27. Oktober 2006)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> [email protected]: SLR ist einfach gut in allen Lagen...


...das sind ST...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derMichi (27. Oktober 2006)

@rpo35: Und optisch wäre ne Pace oder ne Marzocchi XC500 n Leckerbissen in der Kombi. Da machen dann nachher nur noch die Kürbelchen sorgen. Ein Umbau ist immer ne Neverendingstory


----------



## rpo35 (27. Oktober 2006)

Tja, und irgendwo dann auch mal 'ne Geldfrage - die Fox wird noch eine Weile gefahren...man könnte sie ja auch neu pulvern lassen 
Sattel: Wie gesagt, ich hab noch 'nen Speedneedle in s/w...aber mal sehen...


----------



## Mr.hardtail (27. Oktober 2006)

@ralph: Lass dir die Fox nicht ausreden. Die ist großartig 

@all: Kann heute auch mal wieder was beisteuern. Ob Kunstwerk sei mal dahingestellt, aber schön find ichs trotzdem


----------



## Blade13 (27. Oktober 2006)

Mr.hardtail schrieb:


> @ralph: Lass dir die Fox nicht ausreden. Die ist großartig
> 
> @all: Kann heute auch mal wieder was beisteuern. Ob Kunstwerk sei mal dahingestellt, aber schön find ichs trotzdem



Schick  . Aber mit schwarzen Felgen wäre es noch besser.


----------



## rpo35 (27. Oktober 2006)

@Matthias: ...fein sieht das aus !! Was ist das für eine Kurbel ? Den LRS, denn Du da jetzt drauf hast, hab ich eben runter gemacht


----------



## Mr.hardtail (27. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> @Matthias: ...fein sieht das aus !! Was ist das für eine Kurbel ? Den LRS, denn Du da jetzt drauf hast, hab ich eben runter gemacht



Darum hab ich dich neulich mal gefragt, wie ihn findest 

Kurbel ist ne Race Face Evolve XC, die ich noch vom Speed II übrig hatte.

@blade 13: Danke. Live passt der silberne LRS eingentlich sehr gut dazu. Ergänzt sich schön zum Schwarz.


----------



## therealracebike (27. Oktober 2006)




----------



## faketreee (27. Oktober 2006)

Mr.hardtail schrieb:


> @ralph: Lass dir die Fox nicht ausreden. Die ist großartig
> 
> @all: Kann heute auch mal wieder was beisteuern. Ob Kunstwerk sei mal dahingestellt, aber schön find ichs trotzdem



Was sind denn das für Griffe?
Ist aber sehr schick! Und sieht schnell aus...


----------



## Tymoteus (27. Oktober 2006)

therealracebike schrieb:


>



Wie sind Deine Erfahrungen mit SID + Scheibenbremse. Bist Du zufrieden?
Fahre gleiche Combo...(DT-Swiss+SID) jedoch mit V-Brake.

Das "Spurrillenhinterherfahren" kenn ich ja, aber wie ist es beim Bremsen mit Scheibe??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.hardtail (27. Oktober 2006)

faketreee schrieb:


> Was sind denn das für Griffe?
> Ist aber sehr schick! Und sieht schnell aus...



Fährt sehr zügig  

Die Griffe sind Salsa JUEGOS DE FUEGO


----------



## Tymoteus (27. Oktober 2006)

faketreee schrieb:


> Was sind denn das für Griffe?
> Ist aber sehr schick! Und sieht schnell aus...



Bar ends dran,  und es sieht noch schneller aus !!


----------



## rpo35 (27. Oktober 2006)

So, jetzt noch mal mit Teileliste:





Rahmen: Voitl ml VI; 1350gr
LRS: Crossmax ST 2007; 1745gr (incl. Spanner und Magnet)
Reifen: Nobby Nick; 1420gr
Gabel: Fox F80x; 1600gr
Kette: Wippermann 908; 269gr
Strebenschutz: BBB; 30gr
Kurbel: XT H2 mit Strongliht CT2 Blättern; 825gr
Pedale: XTR PDM 959; 346gr
Shifter: XT; 250gr
Schaltwerk: XTR RDM 960; 203gr
Umwerfer; XT FDM 761; 183gr
Schaltzüge: Gore RideOn; 128gr
Kassette: XT; 260gr
Bremse: Formula K18; 818gr
Spacer: FSA Carbon 2x 10mm; 10,4gr
Steuersatz: Stronglight Raz; 111gr
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS 100mm n. O/S; 127gr
Lenker: Ritchey WCS Flat 550mm n. O/S; 131gr
Barends: Ritchey WCS short; 90gr
Griffe: Ritchey WCS; 50gr
Sattel: Fiziik Arione Titan; 249gr
Stütze: XLC 420mm; 280gr
Klemme: 20gr
Flaschenhalter: 2x TACX Tao; 74gr
Tacho: CM 436m; 85gr
GPS-Halter: 20gr

Gesamt: 10674,4gr


----------



## IGGY (27. Oktober 2006)

Kannst du mal ein Bild von der Seite machen? Ich meine nicht von soweit oben!
P.S.: Mach den Speedneedle drauf. Oder hattest du Probleme mit dem Sattel?


----------



## rpo35 (27. Oktober 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> Kannst du mal ein Bild von der Seite machen? Ich meine nicht von soweit oben!
> P.S.: Mach den Speedneedle drauf. Oder hattest du Probleme mit dem Sattel?


Dann wirkt die Überhöhung noch krasser 
Speedneedle: Ja, hatte mir 'nen Wolf gefahren, aber ich versuchs noch mal. Ansonsten kommt ein SLR drauf.


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (27. Oktober 2006)

Der Sattel von dem Quantec is ja mal spartanisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (27. Oktober 2006)

Du hattest den normalen drauf oder? Nehm doch den Marathon. Der ist besser.


----------



## rpo35 (27. Oktober 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> Du hattest den normalen drauf oder? Nehm doch den Marathon. Der ist besser.


Hab ihn eben für die Tour morgen drauf geschraubt...mal sehen...


----------



## IGGY (28. Oktober 2006)

Viel Spaß Morgen mit deinem neuen Bike. Schade kann nicht dabei sein! Muß arbeiten. Ein andermal wieder!


----------



## heitzer (28. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> So, jetzt noch mal mit Teileliste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Der beste Sattel den ich kenne !! Normal ja ein Rennradsattel ,aber total Komfortabel . Besser als der Gobi meiner meinung !! HAb den Sattel an 3mal und würde ihn nir gegen einen anderen tauschen . Leicht und er sieht noch gut aus !


----------



## race-jo (28. Oktober 2006)

heitzer schrieb:


> Leicht und er sieht noch gut aus !



1. nicht leicht
2. sieht aus wie ein raumschiff
3. passt das weiße nicht ans rad


----------



## Priester (28. Oktober 2006)

heitzer schrieb:


> Leicht und er sieht noch gut aus !



249 Gramm für einen Sattel ist ja nun alles, nur nicht leicht...


----------



## mete (28. Oktober 2006)

Vorne kommt noch die zweite Formula ran, wenn ich irgendwann mal den Ersatzgriff bekomme....


----------



## 855 (28. Oktober 2006)

@mete: da ist ja gar keine Schaltung dran! darf man das?

 ich spiel auch mit:






855


----------



## Keili (28. Oktober 2006)

Mete, mach noch die Schrauben für das kleine KB rein, sonst brechen die Kurbeln da gerne mal.

Schöne Räder Jungs und weil ich Gequatsche in Galerien hasse hier noch mein bescheidener Beitrag. 
Vorne Rad hinten Kunstwerk!







Keili


----------



## Blade13 (28. Oktober 2006)

mete schrieb:


> Vorne kommt noch die zweite Formula ran, wenn ich irgendwann mal den Ersatzgriff bekomme....



sehr schick  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (28. Oktober 2006)

mete schrieb:


> Vorne kommt noch die zweite Formula ran, wenn ich irgendwann mal den Ersatzgriff bekomme....



haben wir uns schon über meine b4 unterhalten??

Ich hätte einen Satz Formula B4 (gold, die die du hinten drauf hast) abzugeben - vo+hi is2000; 160/140 - inkl. 2x a2z adapter auf 180/160 + leichte alu-discs 180/160 - 6loch

lg Roelof


----------



## rpo35 (28. Oktober 2006)

race-jo schrieb:


> 1. nicht leicht
> 2. sieht aus wie ein raumschiff
> 3. passt das weiße nicht ans rad


Du bist mein Held


----------



## klogrinder (28. Oktober 2006)

Ich zeig euch jetzt auch mal mein Bike,mein Gewichtsfanatismus hält sich durch die Tatsache dass ich Schüler bin und dass ich das Bike erst im Mai so( Sattel wurde schon geändert) gekauft hab,in Grenzen.Gewicht liegt so ca bei 11,5kg.Diesen Winter werd ich unter die Selbstschrauber gehen und evtl auch ein paar Sachen ändern(Lenker,Barends und durch das Klemmmaß wohl auch der Vorbau sind bereits geplant)
Hoffe es gefällt auch wenns kein Highend Geschoss ist(heißt nicht das es langsam is )


----------



## Blade13 (28. Oktober 2006)

klogrinder schrieb:


> Ich zeig euch jetzt auch mal mein Bike,mein Gewichtsfanatismus hält sich durch die Tatsache dass ich Schüler bin und dass ich das Bike erst im Mai so( Sattel wurde schon geändert) gekauft hab,in Grenzen.Gewicht liegt so ca bei 11,5kg.Diesen Winter werd ich unter die Selbstschrauber gehen und evtl auch ein paar Sachen ändern(Lenker,Barends und durch das Klemmmaß wohl auch der Vorbau sind bereits geplant)
> Hoffe es gefällt auch wenns kein Highend Geschoss ist(heißt nicht das es langsam is )



ist doch okay. Lenker vorbau ändern und gut is.


----------



## rpo35 (28. Oktober 2006)

Hier noch mal mein Raumschiff...jetzt mit Speedneedle:


----------



## IGGY (29. Oktober 2006)

Schick 
Wie biste zurecht gekommen mit dem Bike? Wie war die erste Ausfahrt?


----------



## bikehumanumest (29. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Hier noch mal mein Raumschiff...jetzt mit Speedneedle:



na geht doch (auch ohne back-suspension) oder ? nett zusammengestellt... 2 große flaschen ? ist denn schon winterpokal ???

joe
hardtail only


----------



## rpo35 (29. Oktober 2006)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> ... 2 große flaschen ? ist denn schon winterpokal ???...


Bei mir ist immer Pokal  Also ich hab einfach hinten den Druck noch ein wenig reduziert (1,8bar) und hab damit gestern problemlos 82km, 1100hm abgespult   Das Ding ist richtig schnell !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## SplashingKrusty (29. Oktober 2006)

Hier is mal mein Zassi, sieht mittlerweile schon n bisschen anders aus, aber nur geringfügig(neue Bar Ends, andere Bereifung etc..)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxx (29. Oktober 2006)

Mal wieder ein aktuelles Foto:





Es gab nur kleine Änderungen:

- Hope Grip Docs
- Ausbau des Ti-Schrauben Tunings (für Floatings, Mini Sättel und Bremshebel)
- schwarze Lizard Skin
- Pedale wieder 540er Shimano statt Xpedo


----------



## rpo35 (29. Oktober 2006)

Baxx schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein aktuelles Foto:...


Das ist mal ein richtiges Kunstwerk


----------



## Baxx (29. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Das ist mal ein richtiges Kunstwerk



Danke!


----------



## damonsta (29. Oktober 2006)

Baxx schrieb:


> Danke!



Jetzt nur noch blauen Carbonsattel und eventuell das Schaltwerk eloxieren-geiles Gerät.
Was wiegst du und wie lange fährst du schon die Ti Schrauben an den Bremsen?


----------



## Baxx (29. Oktober 2006)

damonsta schrieb:


> Was wiegst du und wie lange fährst du schon die Ti Schrauben an den Bremsen?



Ich wiege ~ 70 kg fahrbereit. Die Schrauben habe ich erst seit kurzem, bisher ohne Probleme. An sich bin ich zuversichtlich, da sich die Syntaceschrauben schon am Cockpit bewährt haben. Klar, die Kräfte sind an den Bremsen anders, aber ich werde die Verbindungen häufiger kontrollieren.


----------



## Monday (29. Oktober 2006)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> NICOLAI
> 
> So wird das nächstes Jahr auf die Rennstrecke gehen. Die TUFO´s bin ich heute zum ersten mal gefahren. Super sag ich nur. Der Komfort ist perfekt und der Grip für nen Semislick spitze.
> 
> ...





Gefällt mir sehr gut, wie schwer ist den der Rahmen solo? Und wie groß ist er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc-mtb (30. Oktober 2006)

Rahmengröße ist L. Dabei soll er so um die +/- 1500g wiegen.
Das ist nicht wenig aber bei der Performance ist mir das egal. Der Rahmen hat dieses Jahr gezeigt wo seine Stärken liegen 

Und das war wahrlich schnell 

CU

Matze

P.S.: Falls du noch mehr Fragen zu Nicolai oder dem Bike hast, nur zu.


----------



## Nose (30. Oktober 2006)

wie groß bist du und was hat der rahmen gekostet?


----------



## Monday (30. Oktober 2006)

viel leichter ist der großteil der konkurrenz auch nicht, wenn man nachwiegt.

der rahmen ist die "2. wahl" für mein geplantes hardtail.


----------



## xc-mtb (30. Oktober 2006)

Was ist denn die erste Wahl für dein HT?

Ich bin 183cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 89cm. Was er gekostet hat ist egal, da er jetzt zwei Jahre alt ist. Zur Zeit soll er glaub ich so 1100,- oder 1200,- kosten. Aber nur als Disk-Only, V-Brakesockel und so kosten extra.
Dafür kommt man aber fünf Jahre Garantie, auch im Renneinsatz. Das ist wichtig für mich. Eine stabile Eloxierung und eine spitzen Performance.
Das der Rahmen einfach sexy ist brauche ich wohl nicht zu schreiben 
Ich würde ihn jederzeit wieder kaufen.
Er ist so Steif, mit ner ordentlichen Kurbel sprintet perfekt. Das habe ich diese Saison das ein ums andere Mal gemerkt.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## Monday (30. Oktober 2006)

ein gleiss aus alu.


----------



## Schrommski (31. Oktober 2006)

Monday schrieb:


> ein gleiss aus alu.




haste nen link?

ich brauch nämlich auch nen neuen hardtail-rahmen.

momentan ist bei mir der extralite rc1 carver auf platz eins.

das nicolai interessiert mich auchg sehr und rangiert derzeit auf platz zwei.

preismäßig nehmen die sich ja nix. aber vom gewicht her schon (ca. 250 g).

allerdings bin ich mir wegen des extralites nicht so sicher, weil ich inkl. klamotten und so um die 100 kg wiege. und ich weiß nicht  ob der das aushält. der nicolai wird da wohl weniger probleme haben.


----------



## Blade13 (31. Oktober 2006)

Syncros schrieb:


> haste nen link?
> 
> ich brauch nämlich auch nen neuen hardtail-rahmen.
> 
> ...



Hi syncros,
hast ne PN.


----------



## Monday (2. November 2006)

klar:

www.gleiss-rahmenbau.de

www.nicolai.net

der extralite rahmen wäre auch interessant - habe aber schon 2 leichtbau rahmen getötet - glaube der würde bei mir nicht lange halten.


----------



## rpo35 (2. November 2006)

Monday schrieb:


> meintest du mich?
> 
> www.gleiss-rahmenbau.de
> 
> www.nicolai.net


Wen meinst du ?


----------



## derMichi (3. November 2006)

Verträgt der Argon locker ne 100er Federgabel oder besser nur 80?
Interessiere mich auch dafür, suche aber ein Allroundhardtailrahmen der auch mal ruppige Wurzelstrecken und einige Bunny Hops locker wegsteckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrommski (6. November 2006)

Vielen Dank für die Links.  

Der Gleiss-Rahmen gefällt mir nicht wirklich.

Vom Extralite bin ich inzwischen auch wieder weg.

Ich werde mir wohl den Argon CC zulegen. Aber erst im Frühjahr.

Jetzt muss ich erstmal meinen BMW finanzieren.


----------



## xc-mtb (6. November 2006)

@Michi:

Also Nicolai hat ne gute HP und da gibt es auch nen guten Katalog mit allen Info´s die du so gebrauchen kannst. Einfach mal da nachschauen.

Der Rahmen verträgt Gabeln von 450 bis 478mm Bauhöhe. Das Startet mit ner SID mit 80mm und endet bei ner Marzocci Marathon mit 105mm!

Viel Erfolg

Matze

P.S.: Für den Rennsport würde ich 80mm empfehlen, dann fährt das Rad agiler. Das gehört aber jetzt eher ins Nicolai-Forum.


----------



## Monday (9. November 2006)

Syncros schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Links.
> 
> Der Gleiss-Rahmen gefällt mir nicht wirklich.
> 
> ...



gleiss hat sich für mich auch erledigt.

zurück zum thema, wo bleiben denn die kunstwerke?


----------



## CSB (10. November 2006)

Wo wir grad beim Thema Rahmen sind... Ich habe mir einen neuen gegönnt und werde ihn diesen Monat mit den "alten" Teilen von meinem Tundra bestücken. 

Der Rahmen allein ist meiner Meinung nach schon ein CC-Kunstwerk...selten hab ich so eine Detailverliebtheit gesehen 

Ratet doch einfach mal um was für eine Marke es sich handelt 

Ein paar technische Anhaltspunkte : Hardtail Scandium, schwarz eloxiert, 3-fach konifiziert, viele Frästeile, Hydroforming Unterrohr, gelötete!! Zuganschläge, 1210 gr in 17.5" (selbst gewogen)



















.


----------



## Monday (10. November 2006)

ich glaub ich weiß es  

ich konnte mich jetzt endlich entscheiden, werde es dann posten, wenn es fertig ist


----------



## Blade13 (10. November 2006)

CSB schrieb:


> Wo wir grad beim Thema Rahmen sind... Ich habe mir einen neuen gegönnt und werde ihn diesen Monat mit den "alten" Teilen von meinem Tundra bestücken.
> 
> Der Rahmen allein ist meiner Meinung nach schon ein CC-Kunstwerk...selten hab ich so eine Detailverliebtheit gesehen
> 
> ...



Mach mal ein bild auf der Waage.


----------



## HypnoKröte (10. November 2006)

N No Saint


----------



## rpo35 (10. November 2006)

CSB schrieb:


> ...1210 gr in 17.5" (selbst gewogen)


Meiner is länger


----------



## derMichi (10. November 2006)

Ich tipp auf ENDORFIN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (10. November 2006)

Müsing!


----------



## charly245 (11. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Meiner is länger




angeber


----------



## _stalker_ (11. November 2006)

Ich werd mal keinen weiteren Tip abgeben und beschränke mich darauf, dass ich ihn komplett sehen will


----------



## Robert-XC (11. November 2006)

ist ein Ghost (zumindest das Schaltauge und die Brücke an den Sitzstreben stimmen mit meinem HTX überein) oder aus der gleichen Halle...


----------



## Flo7 (11. November 2006)

Hi!
Nun folgen die Fotos meiner fast fertigen Rennmaschine. Leider fehlen die Laufräder noch, da die Notubes schon länger brauchen als gedacht.Hoffe aber, dass die Felgen bald kommen Folgender Laufradsatz wird noch kommen:
Felgen: Notubes Olympic Disc
Naben: Hügi 240S CL
Speichen: Dt Revolution
Nippel: DT Alu
werden dann noch verlötet!
derzeitiges gewicht ohne LRS, Kassette, Pedale, Rotoren, Reifen, Schläuchen und Kette 5,36kg
Hier nun die Fotos:









Mfg Flo


----------



## skyphab (11. November 2006)

Rein optisch finde ich die SID deutlich zu zierlich für den dicken KTM-Rahmen, aber sicher gewichtsmässig Vorteile. SID & Disc soll aber auch keine so tolle Kombo sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (11. November 2006)

Genau! Gib mir die SID wenn du Sie nicht mehr haben willst. Ich kaufe Sie dir ab


----------



## Blade13 (11. November 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> Genau! Gib mir die SID wenn du Sie nicht mehr haben willst. Ich kaufe Sie dir ab



Ne, ich will sie.
schickes Bike


----------



## rpo35 (11. November 2006)

skyphab schrieb:


> Rein optisch finde ich die SID deutlich zu zierlich für den dicken KTM-Rahmen...


Dasselbe gilt für den Sattel. Ansonsten gefällts mir ! Stell mal ein neues Bild rein, wenn alles fertig ist 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## skyphab (11. November 2006)

Der Iggy kauft sich hier von überall her günstige Teile zusammen


----------



## Flo7 (11. November 2006)

Hi
danke für die positive rückmeldung. die felgen werden bald kommen und dann kommen auch neue fotos. bezüglich sid+disc ich wiege nur ca. 60kg und habe noch nie probleme mit der kombination.
mfg flo


----------



## IGGY (11. November 2006)

skyphab schrieb:


> Der Iggy kauft sich hier von überall her günstige Teile zusammen



Springt nur dummerweise keiner drauf an


----------



## HB76 (11. November 2006)

Robert-XC schrieb:


> ist ein Ghost (zumindest das Schaltauge und die Brücke an den Sitzstreben stimmen mit meinem HTX überein) oder aus der gleichen Halle...



wollt ich auch grad sagen, irgendwo in china zammengebrutzelt in der großen halle


----------



## Peter88 (11. November 2006)

@Flo7
Was wiegt der Rahmen,
in welcher Größe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter.


----------



## tvaellen (11. November 2006)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich gesteinigt werde 

viele schöne Einzelteile und technisch vermutlich 1A, aber das Gesamtbild gefällt mir nicht oder nur sehr eingeschränkt. 
Vor allem das weiß der Gabel und des Sattel beisst sich mit dem Rest, auch wenn eine weiße Linie und weiße Decals am Rahmen sind


----------



## Oskar1974 (11. November 2006)

Hier mal ein aktuelles Foto von meinem Fuji Premier Carbon Selbstaufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Kanadier (11. November 2006)

schönes bike,
aber die position des Lenker sieht irgendwie komisch aus. Als ob er zu weit nach vorne gedreht wäre. sorry für die komische Formulierung, aber mir faällt nichts besseres ein. Imho müsste die FSA schrift waagerechter sein. Ist aber vielleicht nur der Blickwinkel.
MfG
Der Kanadier


----------



## Blade13 (11. November 2006)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein aktuelles Foto von meinem Fuji Premier Carbon Selbstaufbau



gefällt mir sehr gut. Mit geraden Lenker noch besser


----------



## Northern lite (11. November 2006)

weiße Sättel schenen ja voll im Trend zu sein  

Ich habe auch einen... allerdings nur am Rennrad, da ich bisher glaubte dass das vielleicht nicht die geeignete Frabe ist  wenn es schön matschig ist.

wie sind Eure Erfahrungen damit? An meinem Hardtail würde sich ein hellgrauer SLr sicher auch gut machen


----------



## CSB (11. November 2006)

Warum stehen nur alle auf diesen hässlichen, schlabbrigen Mavic SystemLaufradsätze............die versauen mir den Samstag Abend!!!!!.....und langweilen mich zu Tode....ansonsten ein äußerst geiles Fudschi!....wirklich gut 

wie is denn der Larrsen TT im groben Gelände???


----------



## damonsta (11. November 2006)

CSB schrieb:


> Warum stehen nur alle auf diesen hässlichen, schlabbrigen Mavic SystemLaufradsätze............die versauen mir den Samstag Abend!!!!!.....und langweilen mich zu Tode....ansonsten ein äußerst geiles Fudschi!....wirklich gut
> 
> wie is denn der Larrsen TT im groben Gelände???



Mir auch-und der Drahtlossender der Sigma ist auch zum


----------



## jones (11. November 2006)

CSB schrieb:


> Warum stehen nur alle auf diesen hässlichen, schlabbrigen Mavic SystemLaufradsätze............die versauen mir den Samstag Abend!!!!!.....und langweilen mich zu Tode....ansonsten ein äußerst geiles Fudschi!....wirklich gut
> 
> wie is denn der Larrsen TT im groben Gelände???



nicht schon wieder ne diskussion über die crossmäxe

also ich kann keinen unterschied zu meinen 240s/comp/xr4.1d laufrädern feststellen.


----------



## JAY-L (12. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
nach dem hier so viel über das Argon geredet wurde hier mal meins!

Nicolai Argon CC (2006) 9800 g (allerdings mit Racing Ralphes)
der Rahmen wiegt in M ca 1700g 







Gruß Max


----------



## race-jo (12. November 2006)

ich find die agbel irgendwie nciht so dolle an dem bike, dieses fox grau ist ja ganz anderes als das nicolai grau. außerdem find ich die stattelstütze auc unbassend, ne grade würde besser hinpassen. der rest passt, uund cih liebe diesen rahmen


----------



## JAY-L (12. November 2006)

race-jo schrieb:


> ich find die agbel irgendwie nciht so dolle an dem bike, dieses fox grau ist ja ganz anderes als das nicolai grau. außerdem find ich die stattelstütze auc unbassend, ne grade würde besser hinpassen. der rest passt, uund cih liebe diesen rahmen



Hi  das Rad wurde nach dem prinzip Form follows function aufgebaut und ich brauch net setback Satteltütze.
Wegen der Farbe: der Ramen ist silber und die Gabel grau das passt sehr gut.
Kommt auf dem Foto net so gut rüber.

Gruß
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Northern lite (12. November 2006)

ein sehr geiles und edles Bike....

ich habe irgendwie ein kleines Problem mit der Kombination von XO und der XTR-Kurbel...das wirk für mich etwas unstimmig... eine Alternative mag ich jetzt nicht vorschlagen, denn da gibt es ja genügend.

Auch die Stattelstütze ist ja ganz was nettes, dennoch hätte ich da doch lieber ne Tune dran gesehen, da dieses dann einfach den roten Faden von Hörnchen, Flaschenhaltern und Schnellspannern auf nehmen würde.

Den F99 würde ich trotz oben geschriebenem beibehalten.

Und schnell zu ändern: Ventile unter der Reifenaufschrift!!!!

benötigst Du beim Mountainbiken tatsächlich das Kadenzkabel??? Das wirkt schon sehr...sagen wir mal UNRUHIG!!!


Aber auf alle Fälle ein Bike, das den HABENWOLLEN-REFLEX auslöst!!!!!!


----------



## Walroß (12. November 2006)

JAY-L schrieb:


> nach dem hier so viel über das Argon geredet wurde hier mal meins!


Gutes Rad und tolles Foto


----------



## JAY-L (12. November 2006)

Northern lite schrieb:


> ein sehr geiles und edles Bike....
> 
> ich habe irgendwie ein kleines Problem mit der Kombination von XO und der XTR-Kurbel...das wirk für mich etwas unstimmig... eine Alternative mag ich jetzt nicht vorschlagen, denn da gibt es ja genügend.



Hab keine wirkliche gefunden.
Meine anforderungen waren 3-fach integral und sehr stabil.



Northern lite schrieb:


> Auch die Stattelstütze ist ja ganz was nettes, dennoch hätte ich da doch lieber ne Tune dran gesehen, da dieses dann einfach den roten Faden von Hörnchen, Flaschenhaltern und Schnellspannern auf nehmen würde.


Tune währe schwere und hätte kein Setback gehabt und ausser dem vertägt sich der SLR nicht mit der Tune.


Gruß Max


----------



## race-jo (12. November 2006)

JAY-L schrieb:


> ausser dem vertägt sich der SLR nicht mit der Tune.




das hör ich aberdas erste mal....ich kenne sehr viele leute die tune und slr fahren und keine probleme haben


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. November 2006)

In einigen Fällen jedoch nahm das Gestell die Tune-Klemmung übel und brach mit der Zeit durch. Die Kerbwirkung ist bei der Tunestütze recht hoch.

Mir gefällts sehr gut, bis auf den Kabelsalat. Aber der stört auch nur ein bißchen.


----------



## race-jo (12. November 2006)

aso...hab ich nicht gewusst

mir ist auch letztens ein selle italia gebrochen, allerdings nicht wegen einem sturz. die brechen wahrscheinlich einfach gerne, außerdem bekommt man ja nen enuene wenn was bricht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JAY-L (12. November 2006)

race-jo schrieb:


> das hör ich aberdas erste mal....ich kenne sehr viele leute die tune und slr fahren und keine probleme haben



Schau mal auf die Einbauanleitung des SLR da sind klemmungen wie bei der Tune ausgeschlossen.
Ausserdem hat die Thompson mit die beste Klemmmechanik und ist zudem noch leichter als die Tun.






Gruß Max


----------



## CSB (12. November 2006)

Um mein "Rahmen Rätsel" zu lösen...IGGY hatte Recht es ist ein Müsing.
Ich hätte nicht gedacht dass irgendjemand drauf kommt, schließlich sind Müsing Fahrer hier nur spärlich vertreten.









Noch nie hab ich an einem Bike Ausfräsungen bei den Zuganschlägen gesehen...ihr etwa???








@ JAY-AL
Dein Argon ist wirklich gut...geschmackvoll und funktionell aufgebaut.
Die Farbkombination Silber (Rahmen) und Grau (Gabel) finde ich voll in Ordnung
Scheibenbremsen würden dem Ding den letzten Schliff geben...auch funktionell  




@NORTHERN LITE



> ch habe irgendwie ein kleines Problem mit der Kombination von XO und der XTR-Kurbel...das wirk für mich etwas unstimmig... eine Alternative mag ich jetzt nicht vorschlagen, denn da gibt es ja genügend.



XTR Kurbeln mit XO Schaltung ist eine absolute Traumkombination...eben von jedem das Beste. Rein Optisch mag es bessere Kombinationen geben, beim Antrieb steht aber nunmal die Funktion vor allem Anderen.
Eine wirkliche Alternative würde mir spontan nicht einfallen 









.


----------



## rpo35 (12. November 2006)

JAY-L schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> nach dem hier so viel über das Argon geredet wurde hier mal meins!
> 
> Nicolai Argon CC (2006) 9800 g (allerdings mit Racing Ralphes)
> der Rahmen wiegt in M ca 1700g ...


Also keine Frage, das sieht fein aus ! Was mich bisschen stört ist die Gabel, aber weniger wegen der Farbe. Ich finde, dass das Bike vorne zu hoch baut !? Ist das eine 100er oder täuscht das ? Dann frage ich mich immer, wie ihr das mit dem Gewicht macht  Mein Rahmen wiegt etwas 350gr weniger, das Gesamtbike aber einen knappen Kilo mehr !? Ok, ich fahre Disc, aber ansonsten sind auch recht leichte Teile verbaut. Bsp. Speedneedle - leichter gehts wohl kaum.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## keroson (12. November 2006)

so hier mein gefährt, wird über den winter noch n bissle erleichtert, Rahmen ist fast neue, komponenten kommen neue dran


----------



## _stalker_ (12. November 2006)

Der Müsing Rahmen ist echt ein Traum in mattschwarz...nur leider kein Sonderangebot, wie ich eben herausgefunden habe.

Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall auf die Bilder vom aufgebauten Bike.


----------



## JAY-L (12. November 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,



rpo35 schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass das Bike vorne zu hoch baut !? Ist das eine 100er oder täuscht das ?



Ja ist ne 100er Fox Float von 2004. bzgl der einbauhöhe kann sein das es auf dem Foto ein bisschen komisch aussieht.



rpo35 schrieb:


> Ok, ich fahre Disc, aber ansonsten sind auch recht leichte Teile verbaut. Bsp. Speedneedle - leichter gehts wohl kaum.


Hier mal die Teile liste von mir.

gesamt gewogen hab ich es dann auch waren 9,8 kg

Gruß Max


----------



## Robert-XC (13. November 2006)

wie gesagt, Brücke und Ausfallende werden genauso von Ghost verwendet - ist das Ausfallende an dem Müsing eigentlich auch aus massiven Stahl??? Und was kostet/wiegt der Rahmen?


----------



## IGGY (13. November 2006)

Wo ist mein Preis?


----------



## CSB (13. November 2006)

@ ROBERT-XC

Der Rahmen wiegt 1210 Gramm in Größe 17,5" und kostet ca.800 (Was ich gezahlt hab sag ich nicht... ) 

Die Ausfallenden sind logischerweise nicht aus Stahl ...ich denke mal du hast das Schaltauge gemeint..und das ist tatsächlich aus Stahl 

Mein Händler meint der Rahmen wird von Kinesis gefertigt,vielleicht Ghost lässt auch dort produzieren 











@ IGGY

Preise gibts von mir nicht ....sag mir lieber wie du so schnell die Antwort wusstest. Bist du schon einen Müsing gefahren....Erfahrungsberichte erwünscht!!!


@_STALKER_

Auf die Bilder kannst du leider noch eine Weile warten....Ich schätze mal einen Monat wirds noch dauern bis alle Teile besammen sind und der Bock fahr-bzw.  photofertig ist.


@ all

Hat jemand Interesse an einem Steppenwolf Tundra Rahmen...guter Zustand, guter Preis








.


----------



## speci-chad (13. November 2006)

CSB schrieb:


> Mein Händler meint der Rahmen wird von Kinesis gefertigt,vielleicht Ghost lässt auch dort produzieren


mit ziemlich hoher wahrscheinlichkeit sogar...die meisten bikefirmen lassen in taiwan bei kinesis oder astro schweißen...und die ganzen direktvertriebe im internet sowieso...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (13. November 2006)

Ein Freund hat auch gerade eins aufgebaut. Da kennt man die Details wenn man es genau betrachtet!


----------



## trailblaster (13. November 2006)

also ich finds trotzdem klasse!
weiß einer was der 52er rahmen wiegt?


----------



## IGGY (13. November 2006)

Ist das 22"?


----------



## roadrunner_gs (13. November 2006)

Das Schaltauge ist ein Alfton-Schaltauge - dann kommt der Rahmen mit Sicherheit auch von dort.


----------



## frankie-w (13. November 2006)

Hi,
das Schaltauge ist das Gleiche wie bei meinem Quantec Scandium Rahmen.
Überhaupt sieht das ganze Ausfallende aus wie bei mir.

schöne Grüße
Andre


----------



## horstj (13. November 2006)

hi,
die rahmenart kenne ich auch. ist aus alfton (fung tien) sc7 (scandium) ohne label und mit wechselnden details fÃ¼r rund 350-400â¬ neu zu haben (gelabelt gab es/gibt es die m.W. bei quantec, ktm, 2danger, ciclib uvm.). Mir gefÃ¤llt auch diese variante hier gut: http://www.gerrysbikes.de/html/scandium.html

mmmh vielleicht doch nicht, also alfton schon aber auf dem schaltauge scheint mir AN6 zu stehen, dann ist es die etwas gÃ¼nstigere alu legierung. eloxiert fÃ¼r ca. 300â¬ im handel.

aber zum topic: wann wird der rahmen zum kunstwerk aufgebaut?


----------



## roadrunner_gs (13. November 2006)

Das SC7 Scandium von Alfton gibt es eloxiert auch schon fÃ¼r unter 400â¬  (war auch schon mal bei 300â¬)


----------



## kawa (14. November 2006)

horstj schrieb:


> hi,
> die rahmenart kenne ich auch. ist aus alfton (fung tien) sc7 (scandium) ohne label und mit wechselnden details fÃ¼r rund 350-400â¬ neu zu haben (gelabelt gab es/gibt es die m.W. bei quantec, ktm, 2danger, ciclib uvm.). Mir gefÃ¤llt auch diese variante hier gut: http://www.gerrysbikes.de/html/scandium.html
> 
> mmmh vielleicht doch nicht, also alfton schon aber auf dem schaltauge scheint mir AN6 zu stehen, dann ist es die etwas gÃ¼nstigere alu legierung. eloxiert fÃ¼r ca. 300â¬ im handel.
> ...




....Wobei anzumerken wÃ¤re das der AN6 immer die bessere Wahl ist,diese
Rahmen sind deutlich steifer als die Scandium,ich dÃ¼rfte das beurteilen kÃ¶nnen da ich im  Prinzip auf eben diesen  bei ALFTON gefertigten Rahmen,
sowohl als Scandium und AN6,natÃ¼rlich mit einem vernÃ¼ftigen Label  schon einige Jahre durchs GelÃ¤nde reite.
Klar wenn der SC70  je nach AusfÃ¼hrung zwischen 1200 und 1300 gr. liegt dann liegt der AN6 in bei gleicher AusfÃ¼hrung bei 1300 und 1400gr. und
ein 7005 oder 6061 bei 1400 und 1600gr.

Im Prinzip sind die Rahmen von Alfton nicht schlecht und wenn man ein
Label "erwischt" welches noch selbst ein wenig "entwickelt" und dann bei  Alfton bauen lÃ¤sst ....warum nicht, die anderen bekommen immer Fertigware 
und kÃ¶nnen diese dann Containerweise verramschen.... das heiÃt nicht
das diese nicht gut sind, nur halt eben nicht up-tu-date. 

Der MÃ¼sing in mattschwarz sieht doch richtig gut aus.......die neue XTR dran, ein paar leichte Laufrader usw. und dann kÃ¶nnte man locker damit
locker einen Worldcup gewinnen. ......zumindest vom Material her


----------



## horstj (14. November 2006)

stimmt sieht gut aus. So wie hier bspw. aufgebaut? http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php/products_id/6653.html
vielleicht nicht exact derselbe rahmen, wobei immer noch net ganz klar ist, ob es jetzt mit sc7 oder mit an6 gebaut ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner_gs (14. November 2006)

An meinem Rahmen sieht das Schaltauge haargenauso aus - will heißen mit der gleichen Aufschrift - und mit 1207 g bei 16" Rahmenhöhe ist es garantiert kein Aluminium.


----------



## derMichi (14. November 2006)

ihhhh - DRECK!   Kennt man hier gar nicht


----------



## IGGY (14. November 2006)

Tja mit dem Kunstwerk wird anscheinend auch gefahren


----------



## Robert-XC (15. November 2006)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:


> An meinem Rahmen sieht das Schaltauge haargenauso aus - will heißen mit der gleichen Aufschrift - und mit 1207 g bei 16" Rahmenhöhe ist es garantiert kein Aluminium.



Ich würde hier nicht vorschnell mit "Garantien" herumschmeißen - lieber mal nen Magneten dranhalten...

Meins ist nämlich aus Stahl und mein Rahmen mit 1387gr bei 19" auch nicht in ner anderen Liga. Ist übrigens nen Ghost HTX Scandium, interessant dass der Ausfaller nun wirklich exakt so aussieht wie bei dir. Was für ne "Marke" (eher wohl Label *g*).





Ach ja, gerade gefunden: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2892383&highlight=schaltauge+stahl&postcount=14

Und das beste: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2687758&highlight=schaltauge+stahl*#post2687758

Gruß
Robert

P.S.: kleiner Rahmen und dann so große Bilder - nenene


----------



## roadrunner_gs (15. November 2006)

Dein Rahmen ist aus Stahl obwohl er *Scandium* im Namen hat und wiegt unter 1400g?
Der muss aber dann wirklich weich sein.
Und mit einem Magneten findest du auch nicht immer Stahl heraus.
Die "Garantie" bezog sich im übrigen auf das Rahmengewicht, das bekommst du mit einer Aluminiumlegierung so nicht hin ohne dass die Rohre sehr dünn werden, da musst du schon einen weiteren Teil an Scandium der Aluminiumlegierung beimischen.


----------



## Robert-XC (15. November 2006)

Robert-XC schrieb:


> Meins ist nämlich aus Stahl und mein Rahmen



"Meins" - _das_ Schaltauge - _der_ Rahmen -> "Meins" bezieht sich auf das Schaltauge - tolle Wortklauberei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner_gs (15. November 2006)

Na dann.
Ich sehe gerade, dass man vermuten konnte ich würde mich mit der Materialzuweisung und der Gewichtsangabe auf das Schaltauge beziehen.


----------



## mete (15. November 2006)

Also wenn ich viele Rahmen günstig verkaufen wollte, würde ich da die Schaltaugen dranpappen, die ich gerade herumliegen habe, bzw. was gerade am billigsten ist und sei es nur, um den Endkunden zu verwirren


----------



## mauntenbeiker (15. November 2006)

frankie-w schrieb:


> ...
> das Schaltauge ist das Gleiche wie bei meinem Quantec Scandium Rahmen.
> Überhaupt sieht das ganze Ausfallende aus wie bei mir.



...genausoooo schwarz 

bei mir sieht das gaaaaanz anders aus... 

...und wegen gleichen schaltaugen auf gleiche rahmenhersteller zu schließen ist `nen tick zu einfach.


----------



## Don Trailo (17. November 2006)

*mein ventana wieder mal ganz aktuell
 heute gabs neue laufräder hope ne neue NOS kurbel und lenker bar ends
 sattelstützenschnellspanner denke ich in silber?*


----------



## Peter88 (17. November 2006)

@ mauntenbeiker Wie groß ist der Rahmen

@Don Trailo Echt Wildes Rad
 mit schöner Kurbel


----------



## mauntenbeiker (17. November 2006)

Peter88 schrieb:


> @ mauntenbeiker Wie groß ist der Rahmen



...19 zoll...

...


(....huuuuurra - posting nr. 11.000 - hab`ich jetzt was gewonnen?)


----------



## Blade13 (17. November 2006)

Gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## madmax87 (18. November 2006)

Also das Ventana wär mit silberner Umlenkwippe noch schöner, denn das rot da beißt sich irgendwie mit dem Rest. Ne silberne Gabel wär auch noch was feines (vielleicht ne entlabelte Fox). Aber so an sich kann man das Rad schon ganz nett ansehen.  
Was wiegt denn das edle Pferd?


----------



## Roelof (18. November 2006)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:


> Das SC7 Scandium von Alfton gibt es eloxiert auch schon für unter 400  (war auch schon mal bei 300)



wo denn bitte?? ;D


----------



## Don Trailo (18. November 2006)

madmax87 schrieb:


> Also das Ventana wär mit silberner Umlenkwippe noch schöner, denn das rot da beißt sich irgendwie mit dem Rest. Ne silberne Gabel wär auch noch was feines (vielleicht ne entlabelte Fox). Aber so an sich kann man das Rad schon ganz nett ansehen.
> Was wiegt denn das edle Pferd?



danke
 werde die umlenkwippe noch silber eloxieren steuersatz auch noch in silber
 ja die fox, dachte schon an entlacken und silber spritzen oder schleifen und poliren, denke eben weil die gabel ja auch magnesiumteile hat, bringt man sie nicht richtig auf hochglanz
 im moment sind es 12300 gramm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner_gs (18. November 2006)

Roelof schrieb:


> wo denn bitte?? ;D



Guck doch einfach in meine Gallerie - falls die Frage überhaupt ernst gemeint war.


----------



## toschi (18. November 2006)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:


> Guck doch einfach in meine Gallerie - falls die Frage überhaupt ernst gemeint war.


haste nen onlineshop in deiner galerie


----------



## Roelof (18. November 2006)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:


> Guck doch einfach in meine Gallerie - falls die Frage überhaupt ernst gemeint war.



der luzifer kostet aber (m. Versand) 400,- dachte es geht billiger??

was wiegt der denn eigentlich in wirklichkeit?? ich würd mir gern einen 18-zöller holen...


----------



## roadrunner_gs (18. November 2006)

375 â¬ (Rahmen) + 3 â¬ (Versand) + 15 â¬ (Sperrgut) sind aber noch unter 400 â¬ - wenn man schon die Versandkosten zu den Artikelkosten mit dazurechnet...


----------



## Roelof (18. November 2006)

tja - aber ich bin leider ned aus Deutschland, sondern aus Österreich 
wie schwer ist dein nackter rahmen??


----------



## horstj (20. November 2006)

Roelof schrieb:


> wo denn bitte?? ;D



einfach mal googlen:
http://www.yatego.com/fahrrad-biket...-1250gr-?sid=05Y1164015066Ya89594ea4a479deda3
o.k. ist jetzt nicht eloxiert. back to topic...


----------



## J-CooP (20. November 2006)

Mein neustes

Rahmen: Deer KB1
Räder: Hope Mono Ti, Rigida Grizzly CSS, DT Revo, Alunippel
Bereifung: IRC MythosII, Michelin Latex
Gabel: Reba Team 70mm
Steuersatz: Hope
Vorbau: Moots 130mm alte Klemmung
Lenker: Amoeba Titan, Syntace Griffe
Bremse: HS33 mit Stahlflex und ZOO! Hebeln
Schalthebel: Dura Ace 7402 Rahmenschalter auf titanfarbenen Paul Thumbies
Umwerfer: XTR M900
Schaltwerk: Dura Ace 7700
Kurbel: Middleburn RS7 mit 46-32 auf 103er Innenlager
Kassette: XTR M900 12-28
Sattelstütze: Moots 380mm Setback
Sattel Flite
Pedale: Shimano 570
Flaschenhalter Blackburn Edelsathl


----------



## zanny (20. November 2006)

Klasse!
Mal wieder ein Deer. Als alter Dortmunder mag man es einfach.
Gruß
zanny


----------



## harni (20. November 2006)

J-CooP schrieb:


> Mein neustes



Hey J-Coop,
sehr schönes Gerät hast Du da wieder auf die Räder gestellt! 
Freue mich immer wieder über Deine Aufbauten! Es gibt viel zu wenig Leute mit so nem klassischen guten Geschmack!
Grüße & viel Spaß mit dem Gerät!

harni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner_gs (20. November 2006)

Roelof schrieb:


> tja - aber ich bin leider ned aus Deutschland, sondern aus Österreich
> wie schwer ist dein nackter rahmen??



1202 g ohne Cantisockel, ohne Sattelspanner, mit Schaltauge.
18" sollte dann in etwas 1280 g wiegen.


----------



## CrashOversteel (20. November 2006)

Die Reba in dem Deer ist ja richtig geil, so schön passend lackiert. Als Sattel sollteste den Selle San Marco Magma drauf tun, aus Magnesium, der würde bestimmt geil wirken.


----------



## Don Trailo (20. November 2006)

*schöner stahl! *


----------



## Schlammpaddler (21. November 2006)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> *schöner stahl! *


Nur die HS33 passt irgendwie so garnicht ins Bild. Bei allem Respekt vor ihrer Funktion (meine HS22 Race Line geht mittlerweile ins 12. Jahr), aber da sollte sich doch was gefälligeres finden lassen.


----------



## mauntenbeiker (21. November 2006)

...das deer ist der knaller! 

...und natürlich richtig schick in szene gesetzt!


----------



## J-CooP (21. November 2006)

Mit der HS-33 hast du recht, Schlammpaddler. Die ist schon etwas klobig. Aber eine wirklich passende V-Brake ist mir leider auch nicht eingefallen.
Und funktionell ist die HS-33 wirklich top. In Verbindung mit den CSS Felgen sollte das ganze sehr wartungsarm sein und die Bremsleistung ist mit den Trialhebeln auch nochmal etwas besser als normal.

Solange mir nicht eine sowohl optisch, als auch funktionell einwandfreie V-Brake über den Weg läuft, bleib die Magura jedenfalls erstmal dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## horstj (21. November 2006)

cane creek direct curve könnte passen.


----------



## J-CooP (21. November 2006)

horstj schrieb:


> cane creek direct curve könnte passen.


Ne, die ist erstens häßlich und zweitens schwarz.

Außerdem laufen die Züge rechts am Oberrohr nach hinten, so dass die Bremse eine umschraubbare Noodle haben müßte, wie die Avid Ultimate. Gäbe es die in silber, dann wäre das perfekt.


----------



## Schlammpaddler (21. November 2006)

J-CooP schrieb:


> Mit der HS-33 hast du recht, Schlammpaddler. Die ist schon etwas klobig. Aber eine wirklich passende V-Brake ist mir leider auch nicht eingefallen.


Da fällt mir spontan meine recht alte Avid (2.0 oder sowas) im Titanfinish ein. Billig, alt, mittlerweile etwas schäbig und auch von der Wertigkeit her weit unterhalb deines Hobels. Die könnte ich mir aber um Welten besser vorstellen, was die Optik betrifft.


> Und funktionell ist die HS-33 wirklich top. In Verbindung mit den CSS Felgen sollte das ganze sehr wartungsarm sein und die Bremsleistung ist mit den Trialhebeln auch nochmal etwas besser als normal.
> 
> Solange mir nicht eine sowohl optisch, als auch funktionell einwandfreie V-Brake über den Weg läuft, bleib die Magura jedenfalls erstmal dran.


Dann wirst du wohl noch ne Weile mit der HS33 leben müssen. Was Wartungsarmmut und Funktionalität betrifft ist die Kombi Magura/Ceramic wohl nicht zu schlagen. 

Grüssle
Martin


----------



## Schlammpaddler (21. November 2006)

J-CooP schrieb:


> Ne, die ist erstens häßlich und zweitens schwarz.
> 
> Außerdem laufen die Züge rechts am Oberrohr nach hinten, so dass die Bremse eine umschraubbare Noodle haben müßte, wie die Avid Ultimate. Gäbe es die in silber, dann wäre das perfekt.


Na dann wäre es doch Zeit für ein neuer Bastelprojekt:
Avid Ultimate VERSILBERN!!


----------



## horstj (21. November 2006)

J-CooP schrieb:


> Ne, die ist erstens häßlich und zweitens schwarz.
> 
> Außerdem laufen die Züge rechts am Oberrohr nach hinten, so dass die Bremse eine umschraubbare Noodle haben müßte, wie die Avid Ultimate. Gäbe es die in silber, dann wäre das perfekt.



rechts-links montierbar ist die bzw. man kann da irgendwas verdrehen - habe es nimmer vor augen, noodle gibt es ja keine. gibt/gab auch eine mit silber finish. passt halt von der Gestatlung m.E. gut zum stahlrahmen


----------



## Big-Blue (24. November 2006)

So, jetzt hab ich auch mal die Zeit gefunden, mein Bike hier rein zu stellen  

Meines Wissens nach das einzige Bike der Welt mit einem Cannondale SI Tretlager Exzenter. 







Rahmen	:        Cannondale 1FG mit Schwarzer Pulverbeschichtung  1684g
Steuersatz:       Cannondale	SI                                                      98g
Tretlager:	     Exzenter für SI		                                            180g
Gabel:             Cannondale Lefty Speed Carbon Fox Terralogic 88+  1586g
Schaltung:	     Rohloff Speedhub Silber Disc	 1794g
Schalthebel:		Rohloff 248g
Bremsen:	 Magura Louise FR Schwarz	
	            VR		253g
	            HR		276g
             	Disc 160mm Rohloff inc. Schrauben 148g
	           Disc 180mm inc. Schrauben 		166g
Vorbau:	Cannondale 90mm 20° Schwarz XC3 31,8mm 175g
Lenker:	Ritchey WCS Carbon	171g
Griffe:	Biogrip Race 142g
Kurbel:	Cannondal SI Kurbel Hollotech 44z mit Kugellager 653g
Naben Vorne:	Cannondale Lefty Silber 132g
Speichen Vorne:	DT Revolution 294mm Schwarz mit Alunippel 166g
Speichen Hinten:	DT Competitions 268mm Schwarz mit Alunippel 205g
Felgen:	Taurus 2000 Disc 28" 32 loch Schwarz 1050g
Felgenband:	Schwalbe Klebeband	 12g
Reifen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 622/35 693g
Schleuche:	Schwalbe 320g
Kette:	Rohloff SLT 99	269g
Pedale:	Look 4X4	298g
Sattel:	Salle SLC Gel 212g
Sattelstüze:	FSA K-Force Carbon 211g
Schnellspanner:	Schnellspanner hinten 58g
Gesamt Gewicht:                                                                         11199g


----------



## #easy# (24. November 2006)

sorry, aber mein fall ist es nicht und 28" und den schmalen Reifen als Cross-Country Kunstwerk zu bezeichnen  ich weiß nicht

aber stimmig aufgebaut 

easy


----------



## Big-Blue (24. November 2006)

#easy# schrieb:


> sorry, aber mein fall ist es nicht und 28" und den schmalen Reifen als Cross-Country Kunstwerk zu bezeichnen  ich weiß nicht
> 
> aber stimmig aufgebaut
> 
> easy



hi,

du scheinst dich ja mit der Physik gut auszukennen oder warum scheidet ein 28" mit schmalen reifen bei dir aus?

kommt halt immer an wo man fährt, den ein 28" hat immer einen geringeren Rollwiderstand als ein 26" und Grip = Kraft pro Fläche


----------



## 007ike (24. November 2006)

Big-Blue schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> du scheinst dich ja mit der Physik gut auszukennen oder warum scheidet ein 28" mit schmalen reifen bei dir aus?
> 
> kommt halt immer an wo man fährt, den ein 28" hat immer einen geringeren Rollwiderstand als ein 26" und Grip = Kraft pro Fläche



und du scheinst besonders gut im lesen zu sein, sonst hättest du gleich gewußt was dir der Vorredner sagen wollte.  

das bike gefällt mir aber


----------



## #easy# (24. November 2006)

Big-Blue schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> du scheinst dich ja mit der Physik gut auszukennen oder warum scheidet ein 28" mit schmalen reifen bei dir aus?
> 
> kommt halt immer an wo man fährt, den ein 28" hat immer einen geringeren Rollwiderstand als ein 26" und Grip = Kraft pro Fläche



na super, sowas mußte ja jetzt kommen  wenn Du den Bike hier rein stellst, muß du damit rechnen das es dem ein oder anderen nicht gefällt. Ich kenne auf jeden Fall keinen der solch ein Bike als CC fährt. 

habe ja nicht gesagt das du damit langsammer bist (Rollwiderstand) und wenn du mit uns mal eine Tour mit fährst, dann wird das nix mit der Bereifung.

ansonsten viel spaß auf der Autobahn. 

easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felixxx (24. November 2006)

Schönes Bike - bis auf die sicherlich ergonomischen Griffe  
Allerdings nicht zugelassen bei den meisten Marathons, CC-Veranstaltungen und 24h Rennen (nur 26" und manchmal 29").

Aber mal was anderes...

Angenehmes Wochenende noch, Felixxx


----------



## Tilo (24. November 2006)

"][/URL]


----------



## Beach90 (24. November 2006)

interessant ... bekommt man mit sowas Punkte im Winterpokal ?


----------



## Nose (24. November 2006)

gibts da nähere infos zu
?


----------



## Testmaen (24. November 2006)

Nose schrieb:


> gibts da nähere infos zu
> ?



http://www.keingelenker.de oder http://www.chlupka.net/

MfG


----------



## Peter88 (24. November 2006)

Was wiegt den der Rahmen ?


----------



## Tilo (24. November 2006)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Was wiegt den der Rahmen ?



1500 Gramm, ohne Stossdämpfer  .

cu
Tilo


----------



## toschi (24. November 2006)

@Tilo
Du willst uns Deine Erfindung hier vorstellen und blödelst rum, raus mit den Fakten.


----------



## Tilo (24. November 2006)

toschi schrieb:


> @Tilo
> Du willst uns Deine Erfindung hier vorstellen und blödelst rum, raus mit den Fakten.



Hi Toschi!

Spass muss sein  , Rahmengewicht stimmt, 
o.k. Dämpfer + ca. 1600 Gramm  .

cu
Tilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nose (24. November 2006)

ich glaub wenn du hier den maximalcoolen gibst bringt dir das nicht unbedingt so tolle verkaufszahlen ein.
und achte das nächste mal darauf dein konterfei nicht in einem runden rahmen abdrucken zu lassen...


----------



## Nihil Baxter (24. November 2006)

Mal etwas puristisches: Rocky Mountain Blizzard mit Surly Starrgabel.


----------



## toschi (24. November 2006)

schön


----------



## Flo7 (24. November 2006)

HI
hier seht ihr meine neue waffe für 2007. gewicht inkl pedale 9048g





mfg flo


----------



## Pevloc (24. November 2006)

Wow, echt heiss. Was wiegt der Rahmen? Kostenpunkt? Wo gekauft?


----------



## Nose (24. November 2006)

verdammt fett.
einzig die reifen dürften n bischen voluminöser sein bei dem dicken rahmen. aber das ist natürlich nur optik.
die wahl der reifen ist eh schon klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (24. November 2006)

bis auf die gabelfarbe und den spacerturm der sicher noch weg kommt sehr fein, ktm holt auf


----------



## Flo7 (24. November 2006)

@ Pevloc:
der rahmen wiegt 1310g. kosten tut er 1499â¬ glaub ich. gekauft bei mountainbiker.at
mfg flo


----------



## rpo35 (24. November 2006)

wow, dafür krieg ich 2-3 andere Rahmen in derselben Gewichtsklasse 
Aber schön isser 


Flo7 schrieb:


> @ Pevloc:
> der rahmen wiegt 1310g. kosten tut er 1499 glaub ich. gekauft bei mountainbiker.at
> mfg flo


----------



## faketreee (25. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Aber schön isser



Lässt sich auch drüber streiten.


----------



## Peter88 (25. November 2006)

Optisch würde eine Reba meiner Meinung nach noch besser aussehen da diese nicht so dünn ist.
Ansonsten super (fettes)  Bike.


----------



## rpo35 (25. November 2006)

faketreee schrieb:


> Lässt sich auch drüber streiten.


Ja, die Farbgebung ist auch nicht so mein Ding, aber das fette Unterrohr gefällt mir !


----------



## Mini-Martin (25. November 2006)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:


> Mal etwas puristisches: Rocky Mountain Blizzard mit Surly Starrgabel.



Sehr  schön!!!

Martin


----------



## Felixxx (25. November 2006)

Verdammt dreckig nach der heutigen Ausfahrt - und knappe 3 Stunden richtig Spaß gehabt  

Schönes Wochenende noch, Felixxx  






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Don Trailo (25. November 2006)

@Nihil Baxter
 dein rocky rockt!!


----------



## CSB (25. November 2006)

> @Nihil Baxter
> dein rocky rockt!!



Saugeiles Blizzard wirklich!.....wenn nur nicht der rosa ChrisKing wäre.
Warum keinen in silber oder schwarz  
Aber egal ein blizzard ist prinzipiell schön anzusehen






.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailblaster (25. November 2006)

CSB schrieb:


> Saugeiles Blizzard wirklich!.....wenn nur nicht der rosa ChrisKing wäre.
> Warum keinen in silber oder schwarz
> Aber egal ein blizzard ist prinzipiell schön anzusehen
> 
> ...



ein bischen porno braucht jedes bike  
ich finds auch fett!


----------



## Nihil Baxter (25. November 2006)

Danke für die positiven Reaktionen! Bin schon verwundert, das ein eher "altmodisches" Bike soviel Zuspruch findet. Der rosa King wurde ganz bewusst gewählt. Zum einen wegen dem Porno-Effekt, zum anderen kann ein King ein Rad gar nicht verschandeln, egal welche Farbe. ein King steht für sich alleine. Da gibt es nicht viele Komponenten, die das für sich beanspruchen können. Ist aber nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Don Trailo (26. November 2006)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:


> Danke für die positiven Reaktionen! Bin schon verwundert, das ein eher "altmodisches" Bike soviel Zuspruch findet. Der rosa King wurde ganz bewusst gewählt. Zum einen wegen dem Porno-Effekt, zum anderen kann ein King ein Rad gar nicht verschandeln, egal welche Farbe. ein King steht für sich alleine. Da gibt es nicht viele Komponenten, die das für sich beanspruchen können. Ist aber nur meine Meinung.



altmodisch??
 ein stahl HT ist und bleibt zeitlos
 der rosa king erinnert mich an die hochzeiten der bikeevolution
 und das muss mann immer wieder feiern

ein King ein Rad gar nicht verschandeln, egal welche Farbe. ein King steht für sich alleine.*GENAU*


----------



## Dominik82 (26. November 2006)

Hallo,

hier auch mal meine CrossCountry-Feile. Is ein "Mitbringsel" aus den USA. Zu irgendwas muss das Praxissemester in den Staaten schließlich gut gewesen sein 

Es handelt sich um eines der letzten "richtigen" Schwinn Homegrown bevor die Marke zum Baumarkt-Ramsch mutierte... Zu Beginn war eine Manitou-Gabel verbaut, die aber schon noch kurzer Zeit die Flügel streckte. Als Ersatz kam dann die WhiteBrothers rein. Wie sich herausstellen sollte ein echter Glücksgriff. Und bei 140$ (ca. 110EUR) auch nicht wirklich teuer   Mittlerweile musste das gute Stück einige Modifikationen über sich ergehen lassen. Zwar keine ausgesprochenen Leichtbauparts, aber als Student sitzt die Kohle halt leider nicht so locker  Und wenigstens fahre ich so mit meinen brutalen 61kg nicht andernd Teile kaputt... 

Ciao,
Dominik.


----------



## matsch (26. November 2006)

Nicht unbedingt ein Kunstwerk aber funktionell. Es ist ein Kinesis superlight Rahmen. Ansonsten Stangenware   Aber ich mag es weil es mal nicht schwarz ist und ungelabelt.


----------



## King Jens one (26. November 2006)

Hier ist mein Kunstwerk demnächst kommt noch ne Schaltung(SRAM X9) ran.


----------



## kimpel (26. November 2006)

das schwinn ist wirklich schön, nur das xtr-grau des schaltwerkes passt irgendwie nicht und mit "xt-silbernen" kettenblättern wäre es einfach unwiderstehlich

p.s. barends bitte in einer linie mit dem vorbau


----------



## Blade13 (26. November 2006)

King Jens one schrieb:


> Hier ist mein Kunstwerk demnächst kommt noch ne Schaltung(SRAM X9) ran.



Schick gefällt mir!


----------



## jones (26. November 2006)

King Jens one schrieb:


> Hier ist mein Kunstwerk demnächst kommt noch ne Schaltung(SRAM X9) ran.



ohne den x.o kleber wärs schöner

zumal als singlespeed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusbiker90 (26. November 2006)

jones schrieb:


> ohne den x.o kleber wärs schöner
> 
> zumal als singlespeed



Und ohne dieses fette Sofa...



Micha


----------



## Mais (26. November 2006)

das schwinn ist mal soooooo
schön!


----------



## metulsky (27. November 2006)

hallo !

ich möchte euch mein neues rad "vorstellen" - nicht extrem cc, halt cc in tourenlastig aufgebaut...

sven


----------



## LeichteGranate (27. November 2006)

Sagt mal, bin ich blöd und erkenne nicht, dass an dem Nox ne schwarze XT Kurbel dran ist, oder ist das wirklich ne Saint (heller Schriftzug an der Seite) !?!?!?!


----------



## IGGY (27. November 2006)

Schönes Epic. Auch wenn es nicht CC Lastig aufgebaut ist. Speci halt


----------



## *adrenalin* (27. November 2006)

King Jens one schrieb:


> Hier ist mein Kunstwerk demnächst kommt noch ne Schaltung(SRAM X9) ran.





matsch schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt ein Kunstwerk aber funktionell. Es ist ein Kinesis superlight Rahmen. Ansonsten Stangenware   Aber ich mag es weil es mal nicht schwarz ist und ungelabelt.



was raucht ihr eigentlich? das sind doch keine cc-kunstwerke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speci-chad (27. November 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> Speci halt


was is los?


----------



## fatboy (27. November 2006)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> was raucht ihr eigentlich? das sind doch keine cc-kunstwerke!




Halloooo? In diesem Fred gibt es nur zwei Hände voll echter "Kunstwerke", der rest sind schicke cc bikes.
Das wurde aber doch auch schon ellenlang diskutiert....


----------



## Northern lite (27. November 2006)

Ganz fürchterliches Epic

Speci halt


----------



## Schafschützer (27. November 2006)

Wieso fürchterliches Epic? Das Schutzblech macht es doch erst zu einem wirklichen Kunstwerk.


----------



## *adrenalin* (27. November 2006)

fatboy schrieb:


> Halloooo? In diesem Fred gibt es nur zwei Hände voll echter "Kunstwerke", der rest sind schicke cc bikes.
> Das wurde aber doch auch schon ellenlang diskutiert....



stimmt, aber gerade deshalb muß man auch mal den finger in die wunde legen. ein 0815 bike mit einem sofa als sattel und ´ner saint-kurbel gehört hier genau so wenig hin wie ein ungelabelter (was an sich nicht schlimm ist) rahmen, der dann noch mit den grausamsten großserienparts ala xt etc. ausgestattet ist. 

kunstwerk ist sicherlich ein weit zu fassender begriff, der natürlich auch im auge des betrachters entsteht, und trotzdem hier einfach nicht zutrifft!!!!


----------



## Blade13 (27. November 2006)

hier meins:


----------



## austinpowers (27. November 2006)

Hi blade,

schöner Rahmen und eine nicht so ganz alltägliche Farbe. Gefällt mir.  

Scheinst ja mal wieder ganz schön auf- bzw. umgerüstet zu haben ...

Kennst mich noch ? Der Bekloppte mit dem gelben Syncros-Flitzer   

cya

-=austinpowers=-


----------



## Blade13 (27. November 2006)

austinpowers schrieb:


> Hi blade,
> 
> schöner Rahmen und eine nicht so ganz alltägliche Farbe. Gefällt mir.
> 
> ...


hi,
Danke schön.
Klar weiß ich noch wer du bist  .
perlmutt weiß. ich finde es toll.
Sonst alles okay?
Syncros-Flitzer  find ich gut.


----------



## King Jens one (27. November 2006)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> ....ein 0815 bike mit einem sofa als sattel und ´ner saint-kurbel gehört hier genau so wenig hin wie ein ungelabelter (was an sich nicht schlimm ist) rahmen, der dann noch mit den grausamsten großserienparts ala xt etc. ausgestattet ist.




man nur weil du teure Räder hast musst nicht gleich denken das du GOTT bist, kannst du mit deinen Räder auch richtig umgehen? Du trägst dein Bike wahrscheinlich den Berg runter darf ja nix kaputt gehen oder dreckig werden! Egal ob Sofasattel und Saint Kurbel im Gelände mach ich dich damit platt!


----------



## Nihil Baxter (27. November 2006)

King Jens one schrieb:


> man nur weil du teure Räder hast musst nicht gleich denken das du GOTT bist, kannst du mit deinen Räder auch richtig umgehen? Du trägst dein Bike wahrscheinlich den Berg runter darf ja nix kaputt gehen oder dreckig werden! Egal ob Sofasattel und Saint Kurbel im Gelände mach ich dich damit platt!



schön, wenn einer so intelligent argumentieren kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blade13 (27. November 2006)

King Jens one schrieb:


> man nur weil du teure Räder hast musst nicht gleich denken das du GOTT bist, kannst du mit deinen Räder auch richtig umgehen? Du trägst dein Bike wahrscheinlich den Berg runter darf ja nix kaputt gehen oder dreckig werden! Egal ob Sofasattel und Saint Kurbel im Gelände mach ich dich damit platt!



Hi Jens,
geile Antwort!!!!


----------



## FeierFox (27. November 2006)

0815 ist Nox mM zwar auch nicht, aber trotzdem: Falsche Antwort.


----------



## fatboy (27. November 2006)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> stimmt, aber gerade deshalb muß man auch mal den finger in die wunde legen. ein 0815 bike mit einem sofa als sattel und ´ner saint-kurbel gehört hier genau so wenig hin wie ein ungelabelter (was an sich nicht schlimm ist) rahmen, der dann noch mit den grausamsten großserienparts ala xt etc. ausgestattet ist.
> 
> kunstwerk ist sicherlich ein weit zu fassender begriff, der natürlich auch im auge des betrachters entsteht, und trotzdem hier einfach nicht zutrifft!!!!




Ich bin ja Deiner Meinung. Hier sind viele schicke bikes gezeigt worden aber unter Kunstwerk verstehe ich auch oftmals was anderes, aber was solls? Der Kunstliebhaber muß halt suchen und finden.
Dein Rohloff Quantec ist übrigens in meinen Augen Kunst, andere werden ob der Ritchey Parts und des Rahmens auch von Großserienteilen reden und das eventuell nicht für Kunst halten.

P.S: Warum ist denn ein ungelabelter Rahmen nicht Kunstwerketauglich?


Gruß


----------



## Schlammpaddler (28. November 2006)

King Jens one schrieb:


> man nur weil du teure Räder hast musst nicht gleich denken das du GOTT bist, kannst du mit deinen Räder auch richtig umgehen? Du trägst dein Bike wahrscheinlich den Berg runter darf ja nix kaputt gehen oder dreckig werden! Egal ob Sofasattel und Saint Kurbel im Gelände mach ich dich damit platt!



Steht das persönliche Fahrkönnen irgendwie im Kontext mit diesem Thread?
Falls ja, wäre das noch ein Grund mehr, mein Rad hier nicht zu posten.
Es gefällt (mir persönlich) zwar wesentlich besser als das Sofa-NOX, aber Kunst isses noch lange nicht.


----------



## *adrenalin* (28. November 2006)

fatboy schrieb:


> P.S: Warum ist denn ein ungelabelter Rahmen nicht Kunstwerketauglich?
> 
> Gruß



das habe ich nicht gesagt. ich habe nur zur verdeutlichung die kombination aus ungelabeltem rahmen und großserienparts als kontrapunkt zu "kunstwerk" gesetzt. wenn es so einfach wäre, wäre jedes bike ein kunstwerk...

einige 13jährige scheinen aber nicht damit klar zu kommen, daß man kritisiert, daß sie im falschen thread gepostet haben. kunstwerke zu "bauen" hat nicht zwangsläufig mit geld zu tun, wird aber dann aber von den gekränkten seelen gerne instrumentalisiert - und das ich nicht vernünftig biken kann hat der kollege aus berlin per ferndiagnostik auch schon festgestellt. respekt!


----------



## metulsky (28. November 2006)

hallo !

ich muss zustimmen, das es so richtige kunstwerke hier kaum gibt (meine räder eingeschlossen !). es sind viele liebevoll aufgebaute räder, die sicherlich auch 100%tig funktionieren und teilweise das optimum des machbaren darstellen. mit "kunstwerken" hat das aber zugegebener massen nicht zwangslauefig etwas zu tun (diese kunstwerke sind manchmal funktionell sogar den grosserienmodellen unterlegen). 

sven

ps : trotzdem freue ich mich schoene raeder in diesem thread zu finden und anschauen zu koennen.


----------



## Blade13 (28. November 2006)

So mein neues:
Es wird noch geändert
Syntace Lenker gerade+ Vorbau 
FRM Sattelstütze
Bereifung: Conti SuperSonic
Kurbel: Powerarms


----------



## IGGY (28. November 2006)

Hast du nicht ein paarBilder auf denen man mehr sieht, oder besser gesagt mehr Details?


----------



## Blade13 (28. November 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> Hast du nicht ein paarBilder auf denen man mehr sieht, oder besser gesagt mehr Details?



Noch ein paar im Album von mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (28. November 2006)

metulsky schrieb:


> hallo !
> 
> ich muss zustimmen, das es so richtige kunstwerke hier kaum gibt (meine räder eingeschlossen !). es sind viele liebevoll aufgebaute räder, die sicherlich auch 100%tig funktionieren und teilweise das optimum des machbaren darstellen. mit "kunstwerken" hat das aber zugegebener massen nicht zwangslauefig etwas zu tun (diese kunstwerke sind manchmal funktionell sogar den grosserienmodellen unterlegen).
> 
> ...





Meine absolute Zustimmung, *Kunst entsteht im Auge des Betrachters und alle Mühlen ob nun sauteuer oder halt Serie sind doch Kunstwerke(ODER MÜSSEN EINIGE WIEDER....meiner ist aber länger spielen??????)  *


----------



## felixthewolf (28. November 2006)

Kunst definiert sich allerdings durch Einzigartigkeit.

So kann das Nox mit dem Sofa durchaus ein Kunstwerk sein, aber das allegemein estetisch blickende Auge wird es als nicht schÃ¶n weil zu abstrakt empfinden.
Das Gefallen ist auch der Punkt der im Auge des Betrachters liegt.

Ein Kinesis Rahmen bestÃ¼ckt mit XT und Ritchey Parts wird es schwer haben ein kunstwerk zu sein, da es deutlich an individualitÃ¤t fehlt.

Zwar ist ExklusivitÃ¤t oft teuer zu erkaufen, aber doch irgendwie eine bescheutere vorgeschobene Argumentationsgrundlage, zumal ein Kunstwerk im Sinne des Threads keine 5000â¬ kosten muss.

Ums gleich vorweg zu nehmen, ich als armer Student kann weder biken noch schÃ¶ne und funktionelle RÃ¤der aufbauen.

gruss, felix


----------



## kimpel (28. November 2006)

felixthewolf schrieb:


> ...
> Ums gleich vorweg zu nehmen, ich als armer Student kann weder biken noch schöne und funktionelle Räder aufbauen.
> ...


warum glaub ich dir nicht? 
(->pn: und wo hast du deine amclassic sis-hr-nabe her? )


----------



## trailblaster (28. November 2006)

ich glaube das ist dann doch zu viel understatement! oder?


----------



## Hjoerch (28. November 2006)

Blade !  Entweder ist der Rahmen zu klein oder du kannst besondere anatomische Eigenheiten bieten.... auf einer nicht gekröpften Sattelstütze
den Sattel nach vorne geschoben macht Pickel auf die Augen...bes. wenn das ganze mit spacern und rizer ausgeglichen werden soll
Ist aber in Verbindung mit einem Fahrer in Aktion ein Gesamtkunstwerk


----------



## Blade13 (28. November 2006)

Hjoerch schrieb:


> Blade !  Entweder ist der Rahmen zu klein oder du kannst besondere anatomische Eigenheiten bieten.... auf einer nicht gekröpften Sattelstütze
> den Sattel nach vorne geschoben macht Pickel auf die Augen...bes. wenn das ganze mit spacern und rizer ausgeglichen werden soll
> Ist aber in Verbindung mit einem Fahrer in Aktion ein Gesamtkunstwerk



Wie gesagt so ist es org.Zustand.Es werden Sattel+Stütze,Lenker+Vorbau werden noch geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## traveller23 (29. November 2006)

Guten Morgen.
Nachdem hier grad über Kunst disskutiert wird, hier mein Radl.  Bei dem ist allerdings weniger der Aufbau, als viel mehr der Rahmen so fesch. 
Aber seht selbst: Cannondale F900sl aus dem Jahre 2001.






Was man leider nicht so gut sieht, ist die Landkarte am Oberrohr.


----------



## *adrenalin* (29. November 2006)

Hjoerch schrieb:


> Blade !  Entweder ist der Rahmen zu klein oder du kannst besondere anatomische Eigenheiten bieten.... auf einer nicht gekröpften Sattelstütze
> den Sattel nach vorne geschoben macht Pickel auf die Augen...



dann ist der rahmen nicht zu klein, sondern zu groß!


----------



## metulsky (29. November 2006)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> dann ist der rahmen nicht zu klein, sondern zu groß!



oder man hat einfach sehr kurze beine und einen langen oberkoerper (geht mir naemlich so...)

sven


----------



## SBIKERC (29. November 2006)

So mein *Simplon Laser * in Orangematt

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/279938/cat/500/ppuser/54713

(sorry ich weiß net wie man Bilder einfügt)

Mit Syntace F99 mit Titanschrauben, Nokon Schaltzügen, Simplon Graper 16 g Carbonflaschenhalter und die bekannten Anwerter Magura Louise,X9/XT, Rock Shox, Mavic etc.


----------



## metulsky (29. November 2006)

hier dein simplon :





gruesse

sven 

ps : unter dem bild in der galerie ist der code angegeben - einfach kopieren und einfügen...


----------



## LeichteGranate (29. November 2006)

Naja das Simplon ist ganz nett, haut mich zwar nicht vom Hocker und ist bei den Kunstwerken fehl am Platz, aber ist trotzdem ein feines Bike.


----------



## polo (29. November 2006)

rahmenfarbe ist eigentlich klasse, aber die grauen aufkleber versauen das ganze etwas.
außerdem:
- schwarze hüllen, bitte
- sattel ist m.e. häßlich


----------



## r19andre (1. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
was haltet Ihr davon





Abgesehen davon das der Preis sehr heiß sein wird.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## IGGY (1. Dezember 2006)

Nicht viel!


----------



## *adrenalin* (1. Dezember 2006)

r19andre schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was haltet Ihr davon
> 
> 
> ...




tjaaaaa, das wird interessant. technisch top (xtr & co.), ein carbon-rahmen, der wahrscheinlich auch bei anderen (höher gehandelten) marken zu einsatz kommt, aber eben ein bulls!

kaufen, rahmen entlacken - dann geht es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (1. Dezember 2006)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> kaufen, rahmen entlacken - dann geht es



richtig.


----------



## _stalker_ (1. Dezember 2006)

ausserdem sattel und griffe tauschen...potthässlich.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (1. Dezember 2006)

habe das gefühl das hier immer mehr als cc- KUNSTWERK durchgeht
brings das nivou(ka wie man das schreibt) doch mal auf den alten stand


----------



## Pevloc (1. Dezember 2006)

Niveau.


----------



## NoizZ (1. Dezember 2006)

Pevloc schrieb:


> Niveau.


Richtig. Wie die Creme nur plus "u".


----------



## baldur (1. Dezember 2006)




----------



## Knacki1 (1. Dezember 2006)

40mm Fw?


----------



## Nikki77 (1. Dezember 2006)




----------



## race-jo (1. Dezember 2006)

das is doch wieder mal eon kunstwerk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridateufel (1. Dezember 2006)

@ Nikki77
vom prinzip her is das bike sehr schön  aufgebaut  aber der Extralite (wenn ich mich nich irre) erinnert mich an Kaufland-Bike sry aber ansonsten schön schwarz


----------



## Heinerich (1. Dezember 2006)

LeichteGranate schrieb:


> ......und ist bei den Kunstwerken fehl am Platz, ........



Wieso? Was sind denn Deiner Meinung nach die Kriterien?


----------



## RM Matthias (2. Dezember 2006)

Nochmal zum Thema Bulls,
mal abwarten was ihr sagt wenn die neuen Teamfahrer die ersten Erfolge einfahren werden


----------



## Hardraider (2. Dezember 2006)




----------



## badboy-rudi (2. Dezember 2006)

@hardraider- schönes CD. In Verbindung mit Deiner Gabel meiner Meinung nach eines der besten hardtails .


----------



## Northern lite (2. Dezember 2006)

kürzere Hörnchen (zB Ritches WCS short), ne schwarze Kurbel und ein SLR und es wäre (in meinen Augen) perfekt 

grdae die die Farbkombi bronze und schwarz finde ich klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (2. Dezember 2006)

baldur schrieb:


> Baldur



Sorry , hab nen total lachanfall bekommen als ich deine "Optischen Extras" gesehen hab.
Hui Weller , Allemol !


----------



## Cubeflizer (3. Dezember 2006)

Mein Bike
behandelt es bitte lieb









Es fehlen noch einige Teile und einiges muss noch verändert werden (als Schüler kommt das Geld immer nur in bestimmten Abständen).
Der kleine Spacertrum kommt demnächst weg, der Sattel wird noch richtig eingestellt , die neue Sattelstütze (mit setback dann) kommt hoffentlich auch demnächst.
Die Reifen sind nur meine Straßen/Trainingsbereifung, bei Rennen kommt dann wieder ein Kombination aus Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph trauf.
So wie das Rad jetzt dasteht wiegt es ca. um die 11.5 kg (mal sehen was da noch geht mit nicht all zu großen Investitionen)

MfG
Cubeflizer

(In meinem Album sind noch mehr Bilder)


----------



## skyphab (3. Dezember 2006)

Was wirklich fast immer fehlt, sind gute Fotos. Auch bei dem CD da oben: Ein Graus. Wird den Bikes sehr oft einfach nicht gerecht.


----------



## Focusbiker90 (3. Dezember 2006)

Cubeflizer schrieb:


>



Verdammt sieht das fett aus!... Respekt!... Aber warum 2 unterschiedliche Felgen? Und warum ne Black?



Micha


----------



## Hardraider (3. Dezember 2006)

skyphab schrieb:


> Was wirklich fast immer fehlt, sind gute Fotos. Auch bei dem CD da oben: Ein Graus. Wird den Bikes sehr oft einfach nicht gerecht.



Von der Qualität her oder vom Bild/Hintergrund ansich ?


----------



## rpo35 (3. Dezember 2006)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:


> Verdammt sieht das fett aus!... Respekt!... Aber warum 2 unterschiedliche Felgen? Und warum ne Black?
> 
> 
> 
> Micha


Was ist bitteschön "fett" ?


----------



## race-jo (3. Dezember 2006)

ich find da gar nichts fett


----------



## Hardraider (3. Dezember 2006)




----------



## Cubeflizer (3. Dezember 2006)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:


> Verdammt sieht das fett aus!... Respekt!... Aber warum 2 unterschiedliche Felgen? Und warum ne Black?
> 
> 
> Micha



Die unterschiedlichen Felgen sind des wegen weil bei meinem ursprünglichen Hinterrad sich der Freilauf verzogen hatte und extrem schwer gängig ging und so mit hat mir mein Händler ein komplett neues Hinterrad für einen guten Preis angeboten.
Die Black (SuperAir) war bei dem RahmenKit dabei.
(da ich eine Brauchte die V-Brack tauglich ist, letzt endlich hatte Cube aber keine Black für V-Brackes mehr und ich bin ein halbes Jahr bis ich Disc's hatt mit einer Ersatzgabel vom Händler gefahren)

MfG
Cubeflizer


----------



## Focusbiker90 (3. Dezember 2006)

@ Cubeflizer

Ok... Ist das denn nicht die 4.2 von DT...?


@rpo

"fett" sollte in diesem Fall bei mir "geil/unglaublich/schön..." heißen



Micha, der Erklärbär


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubeflizer (3. Dezember 2006)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:


> @ Cubeflizer
> 
> Ok... Ist das denn nicht die 4.2 von DT...?



Vorne ist eine XR 4.1d und hinten ein XR 4.2d.
Der hatte halt keine 4.1d mehr und da die 4.2d leichter und schöner(und auch nicht so anders als die vordere) war habe ich die genommen.

MfG

Cubeflizer


----------



## Penny (3. Dezember 2006)

Mit SID 





>


WC 8,4 KG, Mit Reba WC 8,67KG


----------



## skyphab (3. Dezember 2006)

Das Cube ist doch quasi von der Stange, weiss auch nicht, was daran überragend sein soll. 
Ist ein schönes Bike, keine Frage, aber von der Stange gibt's normaler Weise kein Kunstwerk 



Hardraider schrieb:


> Von der Qualität her oder vom Bild/Hintergrund ansich ?



Nunja, die Qualität ist doch ziemlich schlecht, übers drumrum könnte man ggfs. noch streiten.

Wird dem Bike so eben nicht gerecht


----------



## IGGY (4. Dezember 2006)

Wenn ich sehe wie der Sattel eingestellt ist, stellt sich mir die Frage. Wie sitzt du denn da drauf?


----------



## J-CooP (7. Dezember 2006)

So, die Maguras sind ab und wurden durch titanfarbene Avid Ultimates ersetzt.


----------



## Schlammpaddler (7. Dezember 2006)

J-CooP schrieb:


> So, die Maguras sind ab und wurden durch titanfarbene Avid Ultimates ersetzt.


Na so sieht das doch gleich mal viel besser aus!


----------



## Catsoft (7. Dezember 2006)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:


> Na so sieht das doch gleich mal viel besser aus!



DAS kannst wohl sagen


----------



## *adrenalin* (7. Dezember 2006)

sorry, aber mir gefällt das deer überhaupt nicht. vielleicht liegt es daran, daß ich generell keinen faible für classic-bikes habe oder auch daran, daß silberne parts nicht mein ding sind...

*duckundweg*


----------



## Schlammpaddler (7. Dezember 2006)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> sorry, aber mir gefällt das deer überhaupt nicht. vielleicht liegt es daran, daß ich generell keinen faible für classic-bikes habe oder auch daran, daß silberne parts nicht mein ding sind...
> 
> *duckundweg*


Na dann bist du wohl das Quotenschwein, oder? 
Siberne Parts/Bikes sind eigentlich auch nicht so mein Ding, aber  das Deer sieht so richtig nach solidem Abeitstier aus und nicht so zerbrechlich wie verschiedene andere Räder hier im Thread. Dazu die cleane Optik ohne Schriftzüge. Understatement pur!  (ist natürlich geschmachssache)
Ich glaube das Rad könnte man sogar für eine gewisse Zeit ohne Schloss vorm Supermarkt parken. Das würde wohl nur von einem "Kenner" geklaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (7. Dezember 2006)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Rad könnte man sogar für eine gewisse Zeit ohne Schloss vorm Supermarkt parken. Das würde wohl nur von einem "Kenner" geklaut.



Das glaube ich allerdings weniger, hier wird alles geklaut, was nicht niet und nagelfest ist...


----------



## roadrunner_gs (7. Dezember 2006)

Mach mir nicht so eine Angst, musste glatt nachgucken gehen, ob mein Rad noch dasteht.


----------



## zanny (7. Dezember 2006)

Klasse Deer, das hats einfach !
So jetzt schaue ich mal am Supermarkt vorbei 
gruß
zanny


----------



## mete (7. Dezember 2006)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:


> Mach mir nicht so eine Angst, musste glatt nachgucken gehen, ob mein Rad noch dasteht.




Harharrr, noch ja


----------



## Schlammpaddler (7. Dezember 2006)

mete schrieb:


> Das glaube ich allerdings weniger, hier wird alles geklaut, was nicht niet und nagelfest ist...


Deshalb sagte ich ja





> ... für eine gewisse Zeit ...


Das kann sich natürlich regional sehr stark unterscheiden.


----------



## Beach90 (7. Dezember 2006)

Also dafür das Silber auch nicht unbedingt mein Ding ist , find ich´s noch ganz hübsch ,aber schmeiss mal die olle Kurbel runter ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nose (7. Dezember 2006)

sehr edles gerät, j-coop!
diese optik, genau mein fall. schade nur dass es keine federgabel in so einer urtümlichen, arbeitsnahen optik gibt. schließlich sollen fahrräder ja funktionieren anstatt toll auszusehen. das tolle aussehen kommt dann von alleine!


----------



## Hjoerch (8. Dezember 2006)

j-coop
das hat was endzeitmäßiges.........sehr schön!


----------



## kdanny1 (8. Dezember 2006)

meins mit neuem rahmen  n paar updates noch...dann wirds ja wohl mal fertig werden....


----------



## jones (8. Dezember 2006)

sehr schönes rad,

aber warum hast du die sattelstütze verkehrt rum drin?


----------



## metulsky (8. Dezember 2006)

kdanny1 schrieb:


> meins mit neuem rahmen  n paar updates noch...dann wirds ja wohl mal fertig werden....




na das nenn ich doch mal eine richtige sattelueberhoehung    

schoenes rad ! - und leicht  

sven


----------



## Focusbiker90 (9. Dezember 2006)

kdanny1 schrieb:


> meins mit neuem rahmen  n paar updates noch...dann wirds ja wohl mal fertig werden....



Und wie leicht? 
LOS! Ich will es wissen! 



Micha


----------



## gurkenfolie (9. Dezember 2006)

kdanny1 schrieb:


> meins mit neuem rahmen  n paar updates noch...dann wirds ja wohl mal fertig werden....




das rad ist total mit decals überladen.

:kotz:


----------



## Beach90 (9. Dezember 2006)

Das Rad ist mal ein richtiges Kunstwerk , da is nix überladen


----------



## AngryApe (9. Dezember 2006)

ich zitiere mal aus kdanny1's profil 


> Bike: my lightweightmtb 6418gramm



ach ja ich finde die decals passen (farblich-) stimmig ins gesamtbild!

komplett schwarz is doch langweilig


----------



## polo (9. Dezember 2006)

bei bemühter abstimmung reifen- / felgenaufkleber kriege ich das kotzen.
ansonsten sehr schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CSB (9. Dezember 2006)

Leichtbau JA!

Kunstwerk m.E. NEIN!


----------



## kdanny1 (10. Dezember 2006)

danke für die blumen jungs 
@polo: mann bist du pingelig weisst du wie schwer es ist das notubes system dicht zu bekommen? da kann ich nicht so genau auf die schrift achten 
sattelstütze is richtig montiert  das passt eigentlich so...
decals gehören aufs bike....mich störens eigentlich nicht....ohne könnt höchstens noch etwas gewicht sparen find ich optisch aber langweilig...


----------



## roadrunner_gs (10. Dezember 2006)

Wenn es schwierig ist das Notubes dicht zu bekommen fahr halt einfach Schläuche.
Da hast du die Scherereien nicht mehr und bist auch flexibler beim Reifentausch. 
Solange man keine Platten hat sind diese Tubelesskits ja gut, aber wehe du hast mal einen, dann ist man nicht mehr so fröhlich.


----------



## race-jo (10. Dezember 2006)

ich würd die american classic aufkleber runtermachen, die passen nicht zu den anderen decals, sonst sau geil das bike


----------



## kdanny1 (10. Dezember 2006)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:


> Wenn es schwierig ist das Notubes dicht zu bekommen fahr halt einfach Schläuche.
> Da hast du die Scherereien nicht mehr und bist auch flexibler beim Reifentausch.
> Solange man keine Platten hat sind diese Tubelesskits ja gut, aber wehe du hast mal einen, dann ist man nicht mehr so fröhlich.



da muss ich dir recht geben! schläuche sind auf jeden fall pflege und montageleichter....aber leider auch knapp um 100 gramm schwerer


----------



## faketreee (10. Dezember 2006)

So, da habt'a wieder was zum Zerlegen:


----------



## Exekuhtot (10. Dezember 2006)

Weiße Kurbeln und ich fände es wirklich nahezu perfekt. Race Face hatte mal welche die Next LP die gab es in weiß.


----------



## NoizZ (10. Dezember 2006)

faketreee schrieb:


> So, da habt'a wieder was zum Zerlegen:



Hast du es nicht gerade erst aufgebaut?


----------



## faketreee (10. Dezember 2006)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Weiße Kurbeln und ich fände es wirklich nahezu perfekt. Race Face hatte mal welche die Next LP die gab es in weiß.



Ja, aber die gibt's kaum noch. Selten gibts die mal bei eBay, aber da ist die selten sonderlich günstig.  
Wobei ich sowieso silber polierte Kurbeln vorziehen würde. Ich finde, weiße Kurbeln wären dann zu viel weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speci-chad (10. Dezember 2006)

faketreee schrieb:


> Ja, aber die gibt's kaum noch. Selten gibts die mal bei eBay, aber da ist die selten sonderlich günstig.
> Wobei ich sowieso silber polierte Kurbeln vorziehen würde. Ich finde, weiße Kurbeln wären dann zu viel weiß.


mhm lass sie doch weiß pulvern...gibts beim lackierer deines vertrauens oder bei generator für 10...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. Dezember 2006)

Ich finde es stimmig, wie es ist. Sämtliche Schalt- und Bremselemente in silber mit ein bißchen schwarz.
Wenn Du jetzt mit einer weißen Kurbel anfangen würdest, würdest Du Dich als nächstes über das silberne Schaltwerk ärgern. Ich würde es so lassen.

Aber auch noch ein bißchen Gemotze: Muß der Rizer unbedingt sein? Vorbau positiv und 9°-Lenker wäre optisch wesentlich gefälliger und würde genau die gleiche Griffposition bieten.


----------



## gurkenfolie (10. Dezember 2006)

faketreee schrieb:


> So, da habt'a wieder was zum Zerlegen:



sämtliche züge gehören mal gescheit abgelängt!


----------



## faketreee (10. Dezember 2006)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Aber auch noch ein bißchen Gemotze: Muß der Rizer unbedingt sein?



Ja.  



gurkenfolie schrieb:


> sämtliche züge gehören mal gescheit abgelängt!



Ja, irgendwie habe ich auch das Gefühl, dass die kürzer könnten. Mal gucken....


----------



## ~Sumo~Steve~ (10. Dezember 2006)

Soooo hier, zerreißt euch die Schnissen drüber   









Was wahrscheinlich noch kommt ist ein schwarzer (matt), nicht so stark gekröpfter Lenker. Und noch Aufkleber am Rahmen, mal kucken......


----------



## toschi (10. Dezember 2006)

~Sumo~Steve~ schrieb:


> ...Und noch Aufkleber am Rahmen, mal kucken......


Was ist das für ein Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~Sumo~Steve~ (10. Dezember 2006)

toschi schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Rahmen?



Ist von Biria, wiegt in 21" knapp 2200 g. Hat 60  gekostet. Es gibt den auch noch als Leichtversion, wiegt sowas um 1600 g in der kleinsten Größe und kostet das doppelte......

....das Bike wiegt etwa 12500 g, muss es nochmal genau nachwiegen.


----------



## derMichi (10. Dezember 2006)

Rizer und umgedrehter Vorbau geht mal gar nicht


----------



## metulsky (10. Dezember 2006)

na, wenn rizer und umgedrehter vorbau gar nicht geht dann noch meins 

ps : es kommt wieder ein gerader lenker dran... - ok  

sven


----------



## polo (11. Dezember 2006)

zum weißen hat geisterfahrer die wesentliche kritik schon geäußert. züge sind auch erwähnt worden. ansonsten muß da noch eine schwarze sattelklemme ran. dann ist's m.e. sehr schön.
zu sumo steve: die sache mit dem lenker gilt auch hier. rizer ist schlimm. also: wegwerfen und durch einen gerade schwarzen lenker ersetzen. dann: maguraaufkleber am steuerrohr weg, auch hier ne schwarze sattelklemme. 
insgesamt ist das rad aber m.e. kein "kunstwerk", da hilft auch die grüne gabel nicht.
kommentare zum specialized gibt's, wenn der lenker ab ist


----------



## ~Sumo~Steve~ (11. Dezember 2006)

polo schrieb:


> zum weißen hat geisterfahrer die wesentliche kritik schon geäußert. züge sind auch erwähnt worden. ansonsten muß da noch eine schwarze sattelklemme ran. dann ist's m.e. sehr schön.
> zu sumo steve: die sache mit dem lenker gilt auch hier. rizer ist schlimm. also: wegwerfen und durch einen gerade schwarzen lenker ersetzen. dann: maguraaufkleber am steuerrohr weg, auch hier ne schwarze sattelklemme.
> insgesamt ist das rad aber m.e. kein "kunstwerk", da hilft auch die grüne gabel nicht.
> kommentare zum specialized gibt's, wenn der lenker ab ist



.....das ist jetzt deine Meinung.
Rizer ist schlimm pffff, stell hier mal keine so blödsinnigen Behautungen in den Raum, mir gefällt es und außerdem finde ich das Handling besser. Hab doch erwähnt dass er noch durch einen schwarzen ersetzt wird.....kannst du nicht einfach sagen wie es dir besser gefallen würde statt es im Befehlston zu schreiben ??!?!?!
Nö, Maguraaufkleber hab ich extra drangemacht, den mach ich doch nicht schon wieder ab, der gefällt mir.
Ich find schon dass es ein kleines kunstwerk is, es is eben sehr individuell zusammengestellt und passt wie ich finde Farblich sehr gut zusammen.
Die Sattelklemme war bevor ich sie poliert hab noch schwarz, alles schwarz is doch langweilig.

PS: ............was nicht heißen soll, dass ich keine Kritik vertragen kann !


----------



## polo (11. Dezember 2006)

~Sumo~Steve~ schrieb:


> PS: ............was nicht heißen soll, dass ich keine Kritik vertragen kann !



is klar


----------



## damonsta (11. Dezember 2006)

@ Sumo Steve

Ist das eine Julie?
Plastikbremsen sind einfach kein Kunstwerk an sich. Ich weiß, du schreibst gleich sie gefällt dir. Wie alles an deinem Bike. Aber es ist weder sonderlich stimmig aufgebaut noch leicht noch schön (letzteres subjektiv!).
In meinen Augen kein Kunstwerk.


----------



## Exekuhtot (11. Dezember 2006)

Muss Damonsta da leider zustimmen, von vorne sieht es irgendwie nach Baumarkt und nicht nach Kunst aus, stelle es doch eher in Schüler und Studentenbikes oder etwas in der Richtung, hier ist es meiner Meinung nach falsch aufgehoben.
Schau dir das Epic an, dann siehst du, was hier schoin eher als Kunst und schön akzeptiert wird.

Meine persönliche Meinung, nicht böse sein...^^


----------



## ~Sumo~Steve~ (11. Dezember 2006)

polo schrieb:


> is klar



was is denn. Mir gefällt lediglich deine Formulierung nicht..


----------



## polo (11. Dezember 2006)

tja, und mir gefällt dein fahrrad nicht. und eben um die ästhetik von fahrrädern geht's hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~Sumo~Steve~ (11. Dezember 2006)

damonsta schrieb:


> @ Sumo Steve
> 
> Ist das eine Julie?
> Plastikbremsen sind einfach kein Kunstwerk an sich. Ich weiß, du schreibst gleich sie gefällt dir. Wie alles an deinem Bike. Aber es ist weder sonderlich stimmig aufgebaut noch leicht noch schön (letzteres subjektiv!).
> In meinen Augen kein Kunstwerk.





Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Muss Damonsta da leider zustimmen, von vorne sieht es irgendwie nach Baumarkt und nicht nach Kunst aus, stelle es doch eher in Schüler und Studentenbikes oder etwas in der Richtung, hier ist es meiner Meinung nach falsch aufgehoben.
> Schau dir das Epic an, dann siehst du, was hier schoin eher als Kunst und schön akzeptiert wird.
> 
> Meine persönliche Meinung, nicht böse sein...^^



Bin nicht böse !
Aber ich finde dass es bei einem "Kunstwerk" nicht nur auf die teuersten und edelsten Komponenten ankommt. Es soll gut aussehen, aber wie gesagt, das ist natürlich Ansichtssache.

Das liegt wohl am Lenker, der ja noch geändert wird, wie schon mehrmals gesagt.


----------



## Peter88 (11. Dezember 2006)

> Das liegt wohl am Lenker


So ist es  

Bin auch der Meinung das es kein Kunstwerk ist aber,
Man sieht das du dir beim Aufbau mühe gegeben hast.  
Auf jeden fall mehr Kunstwerk als scott scale 10 von der Stange.
 MFG
Peter


----------



## ~Sumo~Steve~ (11. Dezember 2006)

polo schrieb:


> tja, und mir gefällt dein fahrrad nicht.



Damit kann ich leben. 



polo schrieb:


> und eben um die ästhetik von fahrrädern geht's hier.



Ich weiß.


----------



## gurkenfolie (11. Dezember 2006)

die kawagrüne gabel passt nicht zu dem dominanten schwarz.

ausserdem ist der schnellspanner falsch montiert


----------



## ~Sumo~Steve~ (11. Dezember 2006)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> die kawagrüne gabel passt nicht zu dem dominanten schwarz.



kawagrün das is gut    ich finds geil, is doch ein schöner Kontrast, außerdem hab ich ja noch den passenden "green" Sattel.........





gurkenfolie schrieb:


> ausserdem ist der schnellspanner falsch montiert



welchen meinst du? ich hab 3


----------



## Exekuhtot (11. Dezember 2006)

Der Vorder Schellspanner sollte nach oben zeigen, da er so recht leicht von Ästen geöffnet werden kann.


----------



## toschi (11. Dezember 2006)

Kunstwerk hin Kunstwerk her, richtige Kunstwerke gibts hier eh selten.

~Sumo~Steve~
vieleicht solltest Du Dir bei dem Tausch des Lenkers noch einmal Gedanken über einen Funksender und eine angemessene Zugverlegung machen, den Spacer würd ich auch noch gegen einen schwarzen tauschen, desweiteren wäre ein Foto von der Antriebsseite aussagekräftiger. Den Rohrsatz des Rahmens mag ich irgendwie, ist ähnlich wie bei meinem Kuwahara, dachte schon es sei der selbe.
Ich würde auch lieber eine Noname Sattelstütze montieren als eine Ritchey, das Design von der Comp gefällt Dir doch nicht wirklich oder?


----------



## ~Sumo~Steve~ (11. Dezember 2006)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Der Vorder Schellspanner sollte nach oben zeigen, da er so recht leicht von Ästen geöffnet werden kann.



jo, geht aber leider nicht. 1. ist der Einstellknopf an der Gabel im weg und 2. die Gabel selbst, man kann ihn dann nicht ganz schließen   deshalb muss er so sein



toschi schrieb:


> Kunstwerk hin Kunstwerk her, richtige Kunstwerke gibts hier eh selten.
> 
> ~Sumo~Steve~
> vieleicht solltest Du Dir bei dem Tausch des Lenkers noch einmal Gedanken über einen Funksender und eine angemessene Zugverlegung machen, den Spacer würd ich auch noch gegen einen schwarzen tauschen, desweiteren wäre ein Foto von der Antriebsseite aussagekräftiger. Den Rohrsatz des Rahmens mag ich irgendwie, ist ähnlich wie bei meinem Kuwahara, dachte schon es sei der selbe.
> Ich würde auch lieber eine Noname Sattelstütze montieren als eine Ritchey, das Design von der Comp gefällt Dir doch nicht wirklich oder?



Funksender ? Wie soll ich die Züge denn besser verlegen, Tipp ?

Doch die gefällt mir  , es könnte eine dickere sein aber ansonsten schön. Gibts hier denn etwa schon Geschmacksvorschriften ? Ah ich weiß, es liegt daran dass es ne logig is stimmts ?


----------



## Exekuhtot (11. Dezember 2006)

Was bitte ist eine Logig?
Aber genug jetzt von Sumo's Bike, ich würde gerne mal wieder etwas "schönes" sehen (rein subjektiv natürlich)

Mein neues wird erst im frühjahr fertig werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. Dezember 2006)

Hoffentlich hast Du diesmal länger Freude dran!


----------



## Exekuhtot (11. Dezember 2006)

Werde es auf jedenfall vor dem ersten Fahren Volkasko Versichern und es wird nicht im Keller sondern im Wohnzimmer schlafen.

Wird wahrscheinlich ein 96'er Schwinn Homegrown wenn alles gut geht.


----------



## Radax (11. Dezember 2006)

metulsky schrieb:


>



Hübsch aber erklärtst du mir mal was der Schlauchfetzen da soll? Bei nem Stumpjumper würd ichs ja verstehen aber bei nem Epic


----------



## metulsky (11. Dezember 2006)

Radax schrieb:


> Hübsch aber erklärtst du mir mal was der Schlauchfetzen da soll? Bei nem Stumpjumper würd ichs ja verstehen aber bei nem Epic




hi !

hast ja recht, aber nach den letzten naechtlichen ausfahrten (siehe bild) habe ich mir fuer den winter etwas ueberlegt - ich moechte ja lange was von dem rad haben...

freut mich, dass es dir sonst gefaellt. habe heute noch kleine gimmicks geordert : roten tune wuerger und schnellspanner  





sven


----------



## Radax (11. Dezember 2006)

metulsky schrieb:


> freut mich, dass es dir sonst gefaellt. habe heute noch kleine gimmicks geordert : roten tune wuerger und schnellspanner
> sven



Fein rot is ne tolle Farbe


----------



## Nose (11. Dezember 2006)

~Sumo~Steve~ schrieb:


> .....das ist jetzt deine Meinung.
> Rizer ist schlimm pffff, stell hier mal keine so blödsinnigen Behautungen in den Raum, mir gefällt es und außerdem finde ich das Handling besser. Hab doch erwähnt dass er noch durch einen schwarzen ersetzt wird.....kannst du nicht einfach sagen wie es dir besser gefallen würde statt es im Befehlston zu schreiben ??!?!?!
> Nö, Maguraaufkleber hab ich extra drangemacht, den mach ich doch nicht schon wieder ab, der gefällt mir.
> Ich find schon dass es ein kleines kunstwerk is, es is eben sehr individuell zusammengestellt und passt wie ich finde Farblich sehr gut zusammen.
> ...


ich hab auch ein schwarzes fahrrad. auch mit rizer. und an meinem sind sogar juicy 7 bzw hs33 dran. und auch eine federgabel. die ist sogar schwarz. und einen schicken sattel hab ich auch. und komplett sram. mit x9 bzw xgen. und ner schwarzen hone kurbel. ganz ohne schutzbleche das fahrrad. und soll ich dir was sagen?
das ist auch kein kunstwerk. das ist ein fahrrad, eins das richtig spaß macht, und eins das auch gut robust und trotzdem einigermaßen leicht ist. aber es ist definitiv kein kunstwerk. ich erinnere mich an ein moots das vor einiger zeit hier war. hatte auch nen rizer. war aber nach allgemeiner zustimmung ein kunstwerk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (12. Dezember 2006)

~Sumo~Steve~ schrieb:


> ...Funksender ? Wie soll ich die Züge denn besser verlegen, Tipp ? Gibts hier denn etwa schon Geschmacksvorschriften ? Ah ich weiß, es liegt daran dass es ne logig is stimmts ?


Locker bleiben, Du willst konstruktive Kritik und wenn Du sie bekommst fühlst Du Dich angep1sst.  
Dieses Kabelgerödel an der vorderen Bremsleitung ist nicht wirklich chick. Die Zuganschläge kann man auf Deinen Fotos schlecht erkennen, deshalb überlasse ich es Dir die Züge besser zu verlegen, Du kannst es natürlich lassen, ganz wie Du willst.


----------



## metulsky (12. Dezember 2006)

Radax schrieb:


> Fein rot is ne tolle Farbe




 - ist die ultimate, oder ? ich wuerde sie ja gerne an meinem rad haben, aber dann muss ich zuhause auziehen 

sven


----------



## AngryApe (12. Dezember 2006)

@~Sumo~Steve~

in das fettnäpfechen *EureCrossCountryKunstwerkeThread* tappt jeder mal...ich hatt hier mal als foren neuling ein MCM team mit Inferno Magnesium laufrädern drin 

@metulsky

SO MUSS DAS


----------



## Edith L. (12. Dezember 2006)

AngryApe schrieb:


> @~Sumo~Steve~
> in das fettnäpfechen *EureCrossCountryKunstwerkeThread* tappt jeder mal...ich hatt hier mal als foren neuling ein MCM team mit Inferno Magnesium laufrädern drin



Das Fettnäpfchen ist nicht zu toppen! 

In der ewigen Uglyliste Platz 1! 

Ich muss mal schauen, ich hab es irgendwo für die Nachwelt sogar abgespeichert......!


----------



## metulsky (12. Dezember 2006)

AngryApe schrieb:


> @metulsky
> 
> SO MUSS DAS



das rad oder der aerger mit meiner frau  

sven


----------



## ~Sumo~Steve~ (12. Dezember 2006)

toschi schrieb:


> Locker bleiben, Du willst konstruktive Kritik und wenn Du sie bekommst fühlst Du Dich angep1sst.
> Dieses Kabelgerödel an der vorderen Bremsleitung ist nicht wirklich chick. Die Zuganschläge kann man auf Deinen Fotos schlecht erkennen, deshalb überlasse ich es Dir die Züge besser zu verlegen, Du kannst es natürlich lassen, ganz wie Du willst.



Is ja gut is ja gut. Ja ich möchte konstruktive kritik, kann die auch vertragen. Ich fühl mich auch nicht angep***t. Es is halt einfach ein bisschen anders rübergekommen als ich es meinte. Aber ihr Kritiker habt auch eure Macken. 
Das Kabel is übrigends vom Tacho...
Naja ich bin eben nich so ein perfektionistischer Bikezusammensteller wie manch einer von euch. Aber mir gefällt mein Bike. 

Hiermit möchte ich dann die Diskussion über mein Bike Ruhen lassen.....


----------



## toschi (12. Dezember 2006)

~Sumo~Steve~ schrieb:


> ...Das Kabel is übrigends vom Tacho...


Das meinte ich auch mit Funksender


----------



## Edith L. (12. Dezember 2006)

Ein Kunstwerk wird es damit...






zumindestens auf'm Rummel vor der Schiessbude!


----------



## toschi (12. Dezember 2006)

Maaah, bist Du fies...


----------



## Edith L. (12. Dezember 2006)

toschi schrieb:


> Maaah, bist Du fies...



Nur ehrlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radax (12. Dezember 2006)

metulsky schrieb:


> - ist die ultimate, oder ? ich wuerde sie ja gerne an meinem rad haben, aber dann muss ich zuhause auziehen
> 
> sven



Wieso? Du musst deiner Frau einfach nur erklären die bremst besser als die Alte und damit ist die Gefahr das du dir was tust geringer. Das du das mit aggresiverer Fahrweiße ausgleichst solltests du aber lieber nicht erwähnen. 
edit: Is momentan eh nich lieferbar. Warte schon seit der Messe auf die Vordere.


----------



## AngryApe (13. Dezember 2006)

> Das Fettnäpfchen ist nicht zu toppen!
> 
> In der ewigen Uglyliste Platz 1!
> 
> Ich muss mal schauen, ich hab es irgendwo für die Nachwelt sogar abgespeichert......!



LOL!!!
ich hätte nicht gedacht dass sich da noch jemand dran erinnert  (kannst dir vorstellen wie peinlich mir das heute ist  )

das bike wurde dann aber später einigermasen artgerecht und farblich stimmig aufgebaut (mit marta/pace/240ern+X317/deus), leider ereilte den rahmen ein recht tragisches schicksal  (überm innenlager angebrochen und nein es war nicht die umwerfer klemmung )


----------



## Gorth (13. Dezember 2006)

Ich glaub da erinnern sich mehr Leute daran, als es Dir lieb ist 

Allerdings muss ich gestehen, dass ich das erste Bild nicht gesehen habe, weil es so schnell wieder entfernt wurde *g*


----------



## Edith L. (13. Dezember 2006)

Angry, das glaube ich Dir gerne!
.....und, Du hast Glück, ich hab es wohl zwischenzeitlich tatsächlich gelöscht! 
Konnte ja nicht ahnen, dass es nochmal so aktuell wird. 
Naja, es hätte immerhin zur Entlastung von sumo beigetragen!


Edith L. sagt:
Ich hab es doch noch!*lach* 

Soll ich?


----------



## metulsky (13. Dezember 2006)

etwas offtopic :

hat schon jemand eine kurbel poliert - und wie sieht das dann nach benutzung der kurbel aus...

und

hat schon jemand eine kurbel eloxieren lassen ? ich finde die farbe der alten xtr kurbel nicht so gelungen - hat jemand erfahrungen ?

sven


----------



## AngryApe (13. Dezember 2006)

nja mit dem (biketechnischen) guten geschmack hat sichs wie mit dem selberschrauben: alles try & error


----------



## Nose (13. Dezember 2006)

ja, mach mal edith!


----------



## Clemens (14. Dezember 2006)

Bevor das jetzt hier in einen Hausfrauenkaffeeklatsch ausartet, mal wieder ein Bild...





Beschreibung: 

Rahmen Size M (1578 Gramm), Fox Float 100RLT, Acros Steuersatz, X.O Schaltwerk + X.0 Gripshift, XT-Umwerfer, Race Face Deus XC Kurbeln, Eggbeater SL, Hügi 240S + DT Comp + DT 4.1d Felgen, Nobby Nic 2.25 + Conti Supersonic Schläuche, Thomson Stütze, Flite TT Sattel, Syntace F99 + Syntace Duraflite 7075 + Syntace Barplugs, Tune Hörnchen+ Flaschenhalter + Schnellspanner, Formula K24 180/160mm Disk. Macht in der Konfiguration zusammen 10.21kg. Mit den bestellten Speed King Supersonic 2.1 sollten die 10 Kilo fallen.


----------



## Speedstuff (14. Dezember 2006)

schickes Rotwild  

auch ein XT-Umwerfer   bei mir sollte kein Shimano dran-der X-Gen passte aber leider aufgrund der Schweißnaht der Dämpferaufnahme nicht  

mein aktuelles Update: Skareb gegen MZ Marathon Race getauscht

Vorher:






Nachher:





Und weil der Schriftzug nicht so gut zu erkennen ist:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metulsky (14. Dezember 2006)

Speedstuff schrieb:


> schickes Rotwild
> 
> auch ein XT-Umwerfer   bei mir sollte kein Shimano dran-der X-Gen passte aber leider aufgrund der Schweißnaht der Dämpferaufnahme nicht
> 
> mein aktuelles Update: Skareb gegen MZ Marathon Race getauscht...



sehr schick - ich glaube aber mit skareb fand ich es schicker... 

was wiegt es ?


----------



## Speedstuff (14. Dezember 2006)

danke!

die Skareb war aber nach 200Km hin... 

hat 10,7 gewogen aber die MZ ist ja leider relativ schwer- von der Funktion aber gar kein Vergleich zur Manitou


----------



## 007ike (14. Dezember 2006)

Geil! Die MZ paßt ja wohl perfekt! 10 Punkte ohne wenn und aber!!!


----------



## Gorth (14. Dezember 2006)

seh ich genauso!

Die Gabel wirkt top!


----------



## damonsta (14. Dezember 2006)

Das Bike ist top, weiße Felgen oder zumindest weiße Hörnchen würden es perfekt machen!


----------



## robbitobbi (14. Dezember 2006)

Hi,
noch ein weisses.
Gestern auf der Jungfernfahrt abgelichtet, nur leider nicht so scharfe Bilder.
War knappe 6 Wochen beim Pulverer.
Eure Meinung? Ausser dem Laufradsatz, neuer Easton XC one ist bestellt.
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/Bild_237.jpg
von vorne:
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/Bild_239.jpg

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/Bild_238.jpg

Sehr schön weisses NRS  und schön schlichtes Rotwild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (14. Dezember 2006)

@speedstuff:

ich fand die skareb auch schöner. das weiß passt mmn besser zur rahmenfarbe.

ab ansonsten wirklich ein schickes rad


----------



## Speedstuff (14. Dezember 2006)

vielen dank soweit  

weiße barends wären ja echt mal eine überlegung wert!

@ jones: die farbe der mz wirkt auf dem foto wirklich sehr strahlend. ist aber 100pro indentisch mit der rahmenfarbe. kommt auf dem foto mit dem schriftzug vllt etwas besser raus!?

super TOMAC mit schönen details  
bin auch noch am überlegen: rote schaltröllchen etc.


----------



## jones (14. Dezember 2006)

Speedstuff schrieb:


> @ jones: die farbe der mz wirkt auf dem foto wirklich sehr strahlend. ist aber 100pro indentisch mit der rahmenfarbe. kommt auf dem foto mit dem schriftzug vllt etwas besser raus!?



achso - na dann ist es natürlich was anderes


----------



## Focusbiker90 (14. Dezember 2006)

@ robbitobbi

Evtl. noch die XT gegen eine schwarze Kurbel eintauschen... Dann wäre es einfach nur Hammer Das Silber passt nämlich nicht ganz so zum weissen Rahmen, wie ich finde!



Micha


----------



## Peter88 (14. Dezember 2006)

@robbitobbi
Erste Sahne  das Rad.
Eine Schwarz Kurbel wäre aber noch netter.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## robbitobbi (14. Dezember 2006)

at speedstuff:
vielen Dank.
An deinem würden sich die Spank Griffe in weiss megamässig machen ( passend zum speedneedle ). War auch schon am überlegen, wird bei mir am Lenker aber zu weiss.
rote Schaltröllchen wären auch was.

Tja , die Kurbeln.................. tune? Race Face mag ich net leiden
und andere Reifen, doch wieder n Rizer?   Fragen über Fragen, und wenn man mal wieder anfängt zu überlegen, was man noch alles ändern könnte... Ach ja, irgendwie ist man nie fertig oder?


----------



## Speedstuff (14. Dezember 2006)

robbitobbi schrieb:


> at speedstuff:
> vielen Dank.
> An deinem würden sich die Spank Griffe in weiss megamässig machen ( passend zum speedneedle ).


ja, auch eine gute idee!sehen sehr lecker aus!
problem ist nur, dass ich auch gripshift fahre und die jetzigen wcs griffe gekürzt habe. die spank werden ja geklemmt-passt vllt nicht so gut mit den barends und sind mit gripshift dann auch sehr "lang". was meinst du? gibt es noch andere weiße griffe???
gruß!


----------



## Beach90 (14. Dezember 2006)

Wow robbi ,feiner Drahtesel , allerdings sind weisse Rahmen nicht gant Pflegeleicht , will also mal hoffen ,dass du ihn gut Pflegst


----------



## Penny (18. Dezember 2006)

So hier mal meins 8,43 Kg Mit SID WC und mit Reba WC 8,71KG!!! Foto ist etwas älter sind jetzt paa Teileupdates dran zur Gewichsoptimierung!! Gewicht und neues Foto Folgen!!!


----------



## #easy# (18. Dezember 2006)

sehr schön!!!!!!!! da steht wohl jemand auf Carbon..........geile Sammlung.

easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubeflizer (18. Dezember 2006)

@ Penny 

geiles Rad 

Was sind das für Züge?? (sehen nach Nokon aus aber auf grund dieser zwischenstück bin ich mir nicht so sicher)  
du kannst ja auch einfachmal ein Detailfoto machen.

MfG
Cubeflizer


----------



## Der Stefan (18. Dezember 2006)

Wo bleibt denn jetzt das Bild von diesem Un-Rad?


----------



## Penny (18. Dezember 2006)

Ja sind Nokon! Halt schwarz und silber gemischt!!! Gruß


----------



## Penny (19. Dezember 2006)

So hier Aktuelles Gewicht und Rad mit Reba WC!!!


----------



## dkiki (19. Dezember 2006)

viel zu schade zum fahren, das scott...


----------



## Edith L. (19. Dezember 2006)

Das ist vom Gewicht schon ne kleine Frechheit!


----------



## NoizZ (19. Dezember 2006)

Ich find', dass die XTR-Kurbel überhaupt nicht ins Gesamtbild passt (Farbe) und die weiße Gabel ist auch nicht soooo der Hit, aber dennoch akzeptabel. Ansonsten: Sabber ...


----------



## knorpelgott (19. Dezember 2006)

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/CIMG2469gggg.jpg


----------



## Schafschützer (19. Dezember 2006)

All weapons fire!

Noch jemand Popcorn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafschützer (19. Dezember 2006)

Um konstruktiv zu bleiben: das CD ist so häßlich wie mein M8.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (19. Dezember 2006)

Schafschützer schrieb:


> Um konstruktiv zu bleiben: das CD ist so häßlich wie mein M8.


----------



## HB76 (19. Dezember 2006)

wie lang ist die stütze? 3 meter?


----------



## *adrenalin* (19. Dezember 2006)

knorpelgott schrieb:


> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/CIMG2469gggg.jpg



hmm, rahmen zu klein, du zu groß - auf jeden fall ist die sattelstütze eine optische katastrophe.

jetzt popcorn, bitte


----------



## skyphab (19. Dezember 2006)

NoizZ schrieb:


> Ich find', dass die XTR-Kurbel überhaupt nicht ins Gesamtbild passt (Farbe) und die weiße Gabel ist auch nicht soooo der Hit, aber dennoch akzeptabel. Ansonsten: Sabber ...



Die schwarze Reba WC würde sicher geiler aussehen und wäre spezieller, keine Frage.
Die Kurbel, nungut, was will man machen. Die XTR ist einfach klasse und selbst die neue ist ja nicht richtig schwarz, sondern eher dunkelgrau. Passt also so oder so nicht, ich weiss eh nicht, was sich Shimano dabei gedacht hat.


----------



## Penny (19. Dezember 2006)

Würde die XTR ja gerne gegen ne Storck Powerarms ersetzen, aber ich weiß nicht ob das geht mit dem Innenlager wegen dem E-Type Umwerfer!
Für Ratschläge habe ich ein offenes Ohr!
Und die Gabel finde ich persönlich in weiß schöner, aber ist halt geschmacksache!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco2k3 (19. Dezember 2006)

[/URL][/IMG]
Das erste 2007er Ghost ASX5100 Pic im WWW


----------



## Toni172 (19. Dezember 2006)

Das erste 2007er Ghost ASX im Web, welches kein Kunstwerk ist.


----------



## Matze. (20. Dezember 2006)

traveller23 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> Nachdem hier grad über Kunst disskutiert wird, hier mein Radl.  Bei dem ist allerdings weniger der Aufbau, als viel mehr der Rahmen so fesch.
> Aber seht selbst: Cannondale F900sl aus dem Jahre 2001.
> 
> ...





Sehr sehr schickes Radl  vor allem der doppelte Schriftzug ist nahezu einmalig, und schaut wie auch bei den CD Teamrennrädern einfach nur geil aus.


----------



## Rennradjohann (20. Dezember 2006)

Jo da hab ich auch was zwar alt aber für Cross Country oder als Biergartenrad nehm ichs immer gern...


----------



## Exekuhtot (20. Dezember 2006)

Gibts davon auch größere Bilder? 

Alt heißt ja nicht gleich: Das es keine Kunst sei!!!


----------



## Edith L. (21. Dezember 2006)

Mit Kette und Pedalen könnt man sogar mit fahren!


----------



## GlanDas (21. Dezember 2006)

knorpelgott schrieb:


> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/CIMG2469gggg.jpg



Ich glaube so wird meins wohl auch irgendwann aussehen  

bis auf die etwas krasse Goldene Tune nicht schlecht


----------



## roadrunner_gs (21. Dezember 2006)

Ja eine silberne wäre passender gewesen.


----------



## daddy yo yo (22. Dezember 2006)

knorpelgott schrieb:


> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/CIMG2469gggg.jpg


finde die stütze etwas kurz.  

im ernst, das rad gefällt mir (fand c'dale schon immer gut, v.a. mit ner fatty), aber die stütze ist n griff ins klo.  wenn diese sitzposition dein ernst ist, dann hättest du besser nen größeren rahmen gekauft...


----------



## roadrunner_gs (22. Dezember 2006)

Die Sattelneigung deutet ja schon auf zuviel Sattelstützenauszug hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rerun (22. Dezember 2006)

Hmmm... diese Sitzposition und dann "Knorpelgott" als nick...


----------



## traveller23 (22. Dezember 2006)

Matze. schrieb:


> Sehr sehr schickes Radl  vor allem der doppelte Schriftzug ist nahezu einmalig, und schaut wie auch bei den CD Teamrennrädern einfach nur geil aus.



ich hab noch ein Foto gefunden wo man die Landkarte bisserl sieht:


----------



## Rennradjohann (22. Dezember 2006)

Das Bild gäbs auch größer...6MB weiss aber nicht wie mann größere Fotos hier reinstellt...
AH JA ich würde noch nen XTR Umwerfer aus der 900 er Serie suchen... TOP Pull 28,6

Dann wäre es endgültig fertig... der Neue XT UW dran is zwar funktionell, stört mich aber optisch...

Schöne Weihnachten noch Johann
ah ja bei ebay hab ich den selben Nick


----------



## metulsky (23. Dezember 2006)

hier mein letztes update (ein bisschen rot reingebracht...)

sven


----------



## beeblebrox71 (23. Dezember 2006)

Geiles bike - ich bin auch auf der Suche nach roten kettenblattschrauben für die XTR - welche hast Du genommen und musstest Du die noch bearbeiten (Länge kürzen)

grüsse
Dirk


----------



## Beach90 (23. Dezember 2006)

Nettes Bike , wirkt von der Optik auch nicht Überladen.

Du scheinst wohl ziemlich groß zu sein , wikt zumindest so.


----------



## Focusbiker90 (23. Dezember 2006)

Dezentes Rot, aber passend 
Wunderschön!
Gewicht? 



Micha


----------



## metulsky (23. Dezember 2006)

beeblebrox71 schrieb:


> Geiles bike - ich bin auch auf der Suche nach roten kettenblattschrauben für die XTR - welche hast Du genommen und musstest Du die noch bearbeiten (Länge kürzen)
> 
> grüsse
> Dirk



schau mal hier nach :

http://www.bike-products.com/oxid.p.../vendorlist/cnid/v_d1944a2c93c23d140.94638007

oder www.bike-products.com

passen ohne modifikation

sven


----------



## metulsky (23. Dezember 2006)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:


> Dezentes Rot, aber passend
> Wunderschön!
> Gewicht?
> 
> ...




liegt zur zeit bei ca. 11,8 kg - nicht besonders leicht, aber durch durchverlegte zuege etc. sehr "winterfreundlich"

sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (23. Dezember 2006)

metulsky schrieb:


> hier mein letztes update


  
Da kann ich mit Sicherheit sagen das das nicht so kommen wird. Habe ich auch schon oft gesagt und es hat nicht geklappt. Bin gerade wieder dabei mein Bike zu verschönern. Bilder kommen nach Weihnachten! Schönes Epic! Speci eben 
P.S.: Dem Bike würde ein anderer Flaschenhalter ala RibCage besser stehen meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Seifert692 (24. Dezember 2006)

Mal wieder ein Schwarzes...




Wünsche ein schönes Fest und einen gesunden Start ins neue Jahr!!!​


----------



## Exekuhtot (24. Dezember 2006)

Geil!!! Einfach nur genial.....


----------



## JoeDesperado (24. Dezember 2006)

offtopic, aber: wie fahren sich die crossmark LUST, zb im vergleich zu nobby nic?
vom gewicht her dürften sie ja ein ganzes eck drunter liegen...


----------



## pueftel (26. Dezember 2006)

..mein s-works Weihnachten 2006. 






Teileliste:


Rahmen: Specilaized s-works carbon HT 2006 
Gabel : Pace RC 31 carbon 2006
Steuersatz: cane creek
Vorbau: syntace F99 120mm
Vorbauschrauben : syntace titan
Aheadkappe : tune carbon
Lenker: syntace duraflite carbon 9°
Sattelstütze : Thomson masterpiece
Sattelklemme: tune würger
Sattel : tune speedneedle alcantara
Bremshebel : Avid Ultimate
Bremsen : Avid Ultimate
Beläge : kool stop
Schaltung : Paul Thumbies mit Dura Ace Shiftern 9fach
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR 2002
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR 2006
Schaltzüge: Nokon
Bremszüge: Nokon
Kurbel: tune big foot 175mm LK 94mm
Innenlager: tune AC 38 ti
Kurbelschrauben: tune titan
Kettenblatt groß: Boone Titan 44 Zähne titan 
Kettenblatt klein: TA 32 Zähne silber
Kettenblattschrauben: tune
Pedale: Crank bros. Egg beater sl
Kette: kmc 9sl 
Kassette: sram PG990 2006
Felgen: mavic crossmax sl 
Naben: mavic crossmax sl
Speichen: mavic crossmax sl
Schnellspanner: tune 
Reifen: Continental speed king supersonic 2.1
Schläuche: Schwalbe XXLight
Flaschenhalter: 1x tune skyline; 1x tune wasserträger
Griffe: garb on USA


----------



## Focusbiker90 (26. Dezember 2006)

Ich liebe diese Art von Bike... Nur passt das Gold absolut nicht an's Bike... Sorry!



Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (26. Dezember 2006)

So, mein Weihnachtsgeschenk 2006


----------



## jones (26. Dezember 2006)

an einen solchen rahmen eine starrgabel ranzubauen ist ne amputation für den rahmen - sowas geht überhaupt nicht


----------



## Peter88 (26. Dezember 2006)

Das s-works wäre mir fast zu schade um damit durch den Wald zu hetzen. 
Mega Bike !!!


----------



## Col. Kurtz (26. Dezember 2006)

das s-works is imo untauglich um damit irgendwas zu hetzen. 
schnell bist du damit jedenfalls nicht. ...ego-fetisch-bike. 
aber geil! 


@yeti: na, haste den super-nintendo auch mal wieder rausgekramt? der vorbau geht übrigens nicht...


----------



## Toni172 (26. Dezember 2006)

Ich finde die schlanken Tune Kurbeln (selbst wenn sie in schwarz wären) passen nicht zu einen Carbon Rahmen. Sowas sieht an einem schlanken Stahl- oder Alurahmen einfach viiiieeeeelllll besser aus. 
Aber jedem wie es gefällt. Auf alle Fälle ist das Bike sicherlich mit Liebe zum Detail aufgebaut und das ist wichtig.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (26. Dezember 2006)

das Yeti issn schönes Radl aber die Truvativ Kurbeln sind einfach bäh und dann die Spacer Armee PLUS VRO Vorbau geht ja nun mal einfach nur gar nicht.
Sorry, des sieht net gut aus.Und wenn du so ne Kombi brauchst hast du beim Aufbau eh irgendwie brutal was falsch gemacht.
Und grad fallen mir auch noch die Flat Pedals auf - jetzt sag du mir mal bitte, meinst du wirklich das das ein KUNSTWERK (????) ist?

Mein Bike steht hier auch nicht mehr drin seit es für normale CC Velos nen eigenen Thread gibt.


----------



## CSB (26. Dezember 2006)

> das s-works is imo untauglich um damit irgendwas zu hetzen.
> schnell bist du damit jedenfalls nicht. ...ego-fetisch-bike.
> aber geil!


 

Es ist durchaus möglich auch mit Starrgabel  RICHTIG SCHNELL  unterwegs zu sein....kommt halt drauf an wer damit fährt.
(Klar...der gleiche Fahrer wäre mit Federgabel natürlich schneller )

Was bei einer richtigen "Hatz" warscheinlich extrem bremsen wird sind die Schalthebel


----------



## felixthewolf (26. Dezember 2006)

halten wir folgende erfahrung fest:
naja, im moment des downhills könnte man auf alle fälle genauso schnell sein wie gefedert. schneller ist der gefederte dann aber an der nächsten rampe, da isser nämlich ausgeruht(-er)  

deswegen gibst hier um ostern auch ein fully von mir zu sehen  - mit schaltung  

felix


----------



## martn (27. Dezember 2006)

da bin ich ja echt mal gespannt drauf. bei der mad east dann in aktion? guck ich auf jeden fall lieber zu, als wenn du an diamantbahnrädern rumschraubst,


----------



## Der Yeti (27. Dezember 2006)

lol lord helmchen die pedale sind nc-17 magnesium und die leichtesten pedalen die es aufm markt fÃ¼r cc gibt also vorher Ã¼berlegen und dann posten und zu deinem anderen comment dass ich vorne 3 spacer und n vro system fahre kann ich nur sagen, dasss ich nicht so sehr gebeugt sitzen mÃ¶chte aufgrund meiner rÃ¼ckenproblemen und dann gleich darauf zu schlieÃen dass ich beim aufbau etwas falsch gemacht haben sollte zeugt einfach nur von deinem unwissen. Man kann in diesem Rahmen nÃ¤mlich keine Gabel fahren die hÃ¶her baut somit fÃ¤llt diese alternative schon mal raus und einen vorbau der noch hÃ¶her zusammen mit dem lenker baut gibt es auch net auÃer diese bmx lenker aber die sehen ja an so einem bike net gut aus... also vorher Ã¼berlegen dann posten und dann noch zu den kurbeln, ich weiÃ net was du gg truvativ stylo team kurbeln hast: ersmal werden die bei sÃ¤mmtlichen cc rennen gefahren und nur weil se net aus carbon sind oder mehr als 300 â¬ kosten sind se gleich bÃ¤Ã¤hh oder was tut mir leid vorher Ã¼berlegen dann posten und zu deiner frage ob das bike hier rein gehÃ¶rt oder net kann ich nur sagen dass dieser rahmen kult ist, weils den schon mehr als 10 jahre gibt und somit mit einer stufe auf das legenddÃ¤re gt zaskar aus good old Californien zu setzen ist... und ansonsten sind auch nur die edelsten teile drann verbaut... also vorher Ã¼berlegen und dann posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (27. Dezember 2006)

Moin!

@Yeti: Also: Deine Pedale sind imho ganz sicher gut, aber es sind definitiv keine CC-Pedalen. Und Leichtgewichte sind sie auch nicht, mit386 Gramm lt. NC 17. Da ist das Eggbeater 4-Ti 200 Gramm leichter!

Der Rahmen ist sicher über jeden Zweifel erhaben, bei den Anbauteilen kann man hier und da durchaus auch anderer Meinung sein, wenn es denn ein Kunstwerk sein soll. Hauptsache ist jedoch, das es Dir gefällt und das Du es gerne FÄHRST. Da habe ich manchmal Zweifel ob jedes hier eingestellte Kunstwerk auch artgerecht bewegt wird.


----------



## Clemens (27. Dezember 2006)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> lol lord helmchen die pedale sind nc-17 magnesium und die leichtesten pedalen die es aufm markt für cc gibt



Nichts gegen den Yeti-Rahmen, der war Anfang bis Mitte der 90er Jahre Kult (die alten Yetis aus Durango), aber wenn diese Plattformpedale die leichtesten Pedale für CC auf dem Markt sein sollen, würde ich Dir das Studium des 2007er Bikemarkt empfehlen... für DD- oder Dualnutzung mögen sie vielleicht leicht sein, aber es sind mit Sicherheit keine CC-Pedale. 

Ansonsten, ehe ich ein Bike mit so einer Spacerorgie + VRO verunstalte und es mit Rückenproblemen begründe, vielleicht wäre ein Rahmen mit Tourengeometrie (oder eine Nummer grösser) die bessere Wahl gewesen. Aber, wenns Dir gefällt - bitteschön - aber es ist in der Konfiguration (Oberrohraufkleber, Sattel + besagte Spacer / VRO) sicherlich kein Kunstwerk.


----------



## Der Yeti (27. Dezember 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> @Yeti: Also: Deine Pedale sind imho ganz sicher gut, aber es sind definitiv keine CC-Pedalen. Und Leichtgewichte sind sie auch nicht, mit386 Gramm lt. NC 17. Da ist das Eggbeater 4-Ti 200 Gramm leichter!
> 
> Der Rahmen ist sicher über jeden Zweifel erhaben, bei den Anbauteilen kann man hier und da durchaus auch anderer Meinung sein, wenn es denn ein Kunstwerk sein soll. Hauptsache ist jedoch, das es Dir gefällt und das Du es gerne FÄHRST. Da habe ich manchmal Zweifel ob jedes hier eingestellte Kunstwerk auch artgerecht bewegt wird.




Dann empfehle ich dir einmal das Studium des 2007' er Bike-Workshops und dann schau einmal unter Pedalen und dann unter NC-17 nach. Ließ den Text durch der als Beschreibung angegeben ist und dann poste noch mal Und noch was erstens wiegen die NC-17 372 und deine Eggbeater nicht 200 Gramm weniger sondern sie wiegen 218 Gramm also wenn du mich schon korrigierst dann wenigstens richtig... Ach ja und wieso vergleichst du nicht gleich Äpfel mit Birnen??? Ne Klickpedale mit einem normalen Pedal zu vergleichen.... lol


----------



## Der Yeti (27. Dezember 2006)

Clemens schrieb:


> Nichts gegen den Yeti-Rahmen, der war Anfang bis Mitte der 90er Jahre Kult (die alten Yetis aus Durango), aber wenn diese Plattformpedale die leichtesten Pedale für CC auf dem Markt sein sollen, würde ich Dir das Studium des 2007er Bikemarkt empfehlen... für DD- oder Dualnutzung mögen sie vielleicht leicht sein, aber es sind mit Sicherheit keine CC-Pedale.
> 
> Ansonsten, ehe ich ein Bike mit so einer Spacerorgie + VRO verunstalte und es mit Rückenproblemen begründe, vielleicht wäre ein Rahmen mit Tourengeometrie (oder eine Nummer grösser) die bessere Wahl gewesen. Aber, wenns Dir gefällt - bitteschön - aber es ist in der Konfiguration (Oberrohraufkleber, Sattel + besagte Spacer / VRO) sicherlich kein Kunstwerk.




Mein Gott ne wenn de neidisch bist tritt vor die wand aber mach mich hier nicht an... erklär mir mal was du gg den sattel hast.. erklär mir mal was du gg die aufkleber hast und erklär mir mal was dich dazu bewegt darüber zu urteilen ob das in dieser konfiguration ein kunstwerk ist oder net... steht dir nicht zu... du hast deine meinung aber das zu verallgemeinern ist ja wohl der größte schwachsinn... und wenn ich den 2007'er bikemarkt studieren soll dann studier du mal den 2007'er bike-workshop und nicht diesen ableger von der mtb-rider zeitung die diesen fummel da dieses jahr zum ersten mal herausgegeben haben... den workshop gibts schon mehr als 10 jahre auch wenn viel müll drin steht aber trotzdem ist das vielleicht ein pedal das man für dh oder dual gebrauchen kann aber dafür dass es so leicht ist passt es wunderbar an ein cc - ok bei dem lenker und dem vorbau kann man geteilter meinung sein aber was du sonst so gepostet hast


----------



## Manni1599 (27. Dezember 2006)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Dann empfehle ich dir einmal das Studium des 2007' er Bike-Workshops und dann schau einmal unter Pedalen und dann unter NC-17 nach. Ließ den Text durch der als Beschreibung angegeben ist und dann poste noch mal Und noch was erstens wiegen die NC-17 372 und deine Eggbeater nicht 200 Gramm weniger sondern sie wiegen 218 Gramm also wenn du mich schon korrigierst dann wenigstens richtig... Ach ja und wieso vergleichst du nicht gleich Äpfel mit Birnen??? Ne Klickpedale mit einem normalen Pedal zu vergleichen.... lol



DU hast geschrieben das die NC 17 CC Pedalen sind, nicht ich. Von Klickie oder nicht Klickie hat keiner gesprochen. Das Gewicht habe ich übrigens von der NC 17 Seite im Netz.
Eggbeater 4 Ti wiegen übrigens knapp 170 Gramm, wenn Du es genau wissen willst. Ein wenig Streuung ist da natürlich noch drin. Ist natürlich ein Klickie.

Aber, Ich glaube, Du kannst mit Kritik nur schlecht umgehen, sonst würdest Du nicht so angefressen reagieren.
Wie gesagt, das ist meine Meinung. Und mein letzter Kommentar zu Dir und Deinem Rad.

Grüsse,
Manni


----------



## Clemens (27. Dezember 2006)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Mein Gott ne wenn de neidisch bist tritt vor die wand aber mach mich hier nicht an... erklär mir mal was du gg den sattel hast.. erklär mir mal was du gg die aufkleber hast und erklär mir mal was dich dazu bewegt darüber zu urteilen ob das in dieser konfiguration ein kunstwerk ist oder net... steht dir nicht zu... du hast deine meinung aber das zu verallgemeinern ist ja wohl der größte schwachsinn... und wenn ich den 2007'er bikemarkt studieren soll dann studier du mal den 2007'er bike-workshop und nicht diesen ableger von der mtb-rider zeitung die diesen fummel da dieses jahr zum ersten mal herausgegeben haben... den workshop gibts schon mehr als 10 jahre auch wenn viel müll drin steht aber trotzdem ist das vielleicht ein pedal das man für dh oder dual gebrauchen kann aber dafür dass es so leicht ist passt es wunderbar an ein cc - ok bei dem lenker und dem vorbau kann man geteilter meinung sein aber was du sonst so gepostet hast



Wer sein Bike hier postet, sollte auch auf kritische Äusserungen gefasst sein,  vor allem mit Kritik umgehen können und nicht wie ein bockiges Kleinkind reagieren. 

Mit kritikunfähigen Menschen kann ich nichts anfangen, deshalb ist dies der letzte Beitrag zu Dir und Deinem Rad, zu mehr ist mir einfach die Zeit zu schade. Vor allem wirst Du mir sicherlich keinen Neid vorwerfen können...


----------



## GlanDas (27. Dezember 2006)

an irgendwas errinert mich dieser Aufstand.
Ich glaub in dem ging es auch um ein GT


----------



## gurkenfolie (27. Dezember 2006)

zum yeti:

mit solch einem foto präsentiert man bestimmt kein kunstwerk

gib halt einfach zu, dass du den rahmen ne nummer zu klein gekauft hast, und gut ist...


----------



## Baxx (27. Dezember 2006)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> gib halt einfach zu, dass du den rahmen ne nummer zu klein gekauft hast, und gut ist...



Jaa, gieß noch schön Öl ins Feuer. Wird auch langsam Zeit nach dem ganzen geheuchelten wir-haben-uns-zu-Weihnachten-alle-lieb-Getue  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clemens (27. Dezember 2006)

GlanDas schrieb:


> an irgendwas errinert mich dieser Aufstand.
> Ich glaub in dem ging es auch um ein GT



Das war das silberne Zaskar (imho zwei Rahmengrössen zu groß von 'GTMUSA'), hier gehts aber um ein Yeti (zu klein). 

und das wars wirklich....


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. Dezember 2006)

@ Yeti: Schau mal in Clemens' Gallerie. Ich glaube, Neid ist das letzte, das ihn antreibt. Räder die hier im Thread gepostet werden, bekommen unterschiedliche Wertungen. Diese sind teils subjektiv, teils objektiv geprägt.
Aber es gibt keine verbindliche Regel, die besagt, daß jeder nur "aaaahhh - oooooh - ist das toll!" posten darf.

Gruß,  Geisterfahrer
(der damit leben kann, daß seine Freunde sein Rad alle häßlich finden)


----------



## Der Yeti (27. Dezember 2006)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> zum yeti:
> 
> mit solch einem foto präsentiert man bestimmt kein kunstwerk
> 
> gib halt einfach zu, dass du den rahmen ne nummer zu klein gekauft hast, und gut ist...



lol jetzt ist aber mal gut eyy... wer ka sollte net schreiben... das is die größte rahmengröße bei yeti die es gibt... und du schreibst ich hab ihn zu klein gekauft... hallo??? das is rh 52 cm also was soll da zu klein sein??? 
und wieso solte der rahmen zu klein sein nur weil ich vorne höher sitzen möchte??? o man wird hier ein schrott gepostet aber hier noch mal ein anständiges foto wenns auch etwas unscharf ist und neben dran noch mein persönlicher Favorit...


----------



## Deleted61137 (27. Dezember 2006)

> an irgendwas errinert mich dieser Aufstand.
> Ich glaub in dem ging es auch um ein GT





> Das war das silberne Zaskar (imho zwei Rahmengrössen zu groß von 'GTMUSA'), hier gehts aber um ein Yeti (zu klein).



Ich war halt noch neu und ihr wart gemein und einige davon hatten nicht mal was ordentliches zu sagen...haben sie auch immer noch nicht ! Dieser thraed ist nicht toll weil bestimmt 80% der geposteten bikes eh nicht hier rein gehören und es keine klare definition von Kunstwerk gibt und jeder sich grad die passende dazu bildet !

egal.....auf jeden fall sieht das YETI nicht schön und schon gar nicht nach Kunstwerk aus...erst recht mit der spacer+vorbau combo !....ach ja und beim GT solltest du den großen sattel gegen nen Flite und den lenker gegen einen Lo-Rizer oder Flatbar tauschen


----------



## Der Yeti (27. Dezember 2006)

is klar das yeti ist nicht schön... geh nach hause du troll und spar dir deine scheiß kommentaare die die deine unkenntnis herausstellen


----------



## Deleted61137 (27. Dezember 2006)

Bleib mal ruhig Yetijunge !  Der Rahmen ist toll....dein Aufbau sieht nicht schön aus !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Sauser (27. Dezember 2006)

Weder das Yeti noch das GT ist schön. Ehrlich gesagt sind beide extrem zum :kotz:


----------



## IGGY (27. Dezember 2006)

Tip von mir. Keinen Beitrag mehr zum Yeti Bike und wieder zurück zum Thema!


----------



## GlanDas (27. Dezember 2006)

Auch wenn es hier nicht rein gehören sollte da es nicht mein Bike sondern das von einem Kollegen ist, poste ich das gute Stück hier mal um wieder schwung in den Laden zu bekommen


----------



## Blauer Sauser (27. Dezember 2006)

Da hat dein Kumpel ein wirklich hübsches Rad!


----------



## IGGY (27. Dezember 2006)

Er sollte mal den Sattel einstellen. Das schmerzt doch oder?


----------



## Manni1599 (27. Dezember 2006)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Da hat dein Kumpel ein wirklich hübsches Rad!



Ja, und ein wirklich ungewöhnliches dazu! Allein die Dämpferaufnahme......
Wirklich schick!

Ungewöhnlich ist allerdings auch die Sattelstellung, obwohl ich am WE beim Crossrennen einige Sättel in ähnlicher (Nase hoch) Stellung an den Crossern gesehen hab.


----------



## Nose (27. Dezember 2006)

hübsches fahrrad, und das yeti ist zwar ganz nett aber vom kunstwerk weit entfernt.
genauso versteh ich nicht warum deryeti meint er hätte mehr ahnung von schönen fahrrädern als z.b. clemens. 
ich mein, das ist nunmal fakt dass leute wie clemens&co mehr ahnung von kunstwerken haben als jemand wie deryeti oder auch ich die wir gerade mal seit nem jahr oder 2 uns mit mtbikes beschäftigen.
ist doch kein ding, so what?
dafür hab ich z.b. mehr ahnung von schönen frauen als clemens!


----------



## mete (27. Dezember 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> Er sollte mal den Sattel einstellen. Das schmerzt doch oder?



Ich denke mal, das monströseTaschengewicht hat den Sattel in seine jetzige Position gezogen, ansonsten ein wirklich sehr schönes Rad .


----------



## Manni1599 (27. Dezember 2006)

Nun stell ich meins doch mal hier ein.
Ich will ja nicht nur andere Bikes kritisieren, sondern auch mal eure Meinung und Vorschläge zu meinem GT hören. So denn:





Wie schon im NUR BLIDER Thread geschrieben, mittlerweile mit Race Face Deus XC Vorbau-Lenker Kombi (in schwarz), goldenen Flaschenhaltern, einer filigraneren Sattelklemme von Hope in Gold sowie 180 mm Scheibe vorn.

In naher Zukunft wird es wohl noch goldene Nokons geben.

Das Gewicht liegt bei ca. 10,8 Kg mit Tacho und Pedalen. 

So, jetzt seid ihr dran.
Manni


----------



## Einheimischer (27. Dezember 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Nun stell ich meins doch mal hier ein.
> Ich will ja nicht nur andere Bikes kritisieren, sondern auch mal eure Meinung und Vorschläge zu meinem GT hören. So denn...



Was beweisst, dass es auch schöne GTs gibt  Ich würde es mit dem Gold nur nicht übertreiben, finde es so perfekt.

Und wer ein Yeti (obwohl die neuen Yetis bei weitem nich das Flair haben wir die alten und einzig wahren Yetis) mit so einem Cockpit vergewalltigt, wird mit einem extrem hässlichen Zaskar bestrafft. Das Ergebnis steht in deinem Keller  
Und zur Größe: Wenn ein Schuhhersteller nur Schuhe bis Größe 45 herstellt und ich Größe 48 habe, sind mir die größten Schuhe des Herstellers halt trotzdem zu klein  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (27. Dezember 2006)

DAS GT ist echt schick. Naja, das weisst du ja selbst  
Eine leichtere Bremse wäre dochmal was. Hope Mono Mini 2006 oder Marta SL/Marta!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. Dezember 2006)

Zum blauen GT: Ich würde auch nicht noch mehr goldene Teile verbauen. Irgendwann wird es zuviel des Guten. Ein paar Farbtupfer sind fein, aber die goldenen Nokons würde ich bleiben lassen.

Der RaceFace Vorbau dagegen steht ihm sicher super zu Gesicht.


----------



## Der Yeti (27. Dezember 2006)

lol leute ihr seid gut... ich weiß gar net was ihr mit der zu kleinen größe habe es ist net zu klein und basta... ***k leute aber seid bitte lieber lieb zu mir... normaler weise gehört ans yeti weils ja auch ein race bike ist ein superflacher vorbau und ein gerader lenker dann sähe es auch extrem gut aus... nun hab ichs so aufgebaut und es ist in dem sinne kein cc racebike sondern an meine vorlieben angepasst... also das mit dem lenker und so spacer würde ich auch ändern wenn cih dann wieder an die rennen gehe aber im´moment ist es so zum längeren fahren einfach etwas angenehmer... ich hoffe das war jetzt halbwegs verständlich ausgedrückt... ach ja und das zaskar ist net meins sondern das von dem kollegen sein vater also nix für ungut.. habs nur gepostet weils halt kult ist naja und bald wenn de rennen wieder los gehehn poste ich mal meins mit race set-up... im mom hab ich mich eher etwas am "enduro´" setup, wenn man es so nennen darf orientiert, da ich auch sehr technische sessions fahre... also z.b. mehrere treppen hoch fahren mit der hüpf technik und da kommt mir das höhere kockpit entgegen und ich bin jetzt auch im winter damit beschäftigt meine klimm technik zu verbessern also z.B. auf kleine hindernisse gut heraufzukommen und meine bunnyhop technik verbessere ich ebenfalls um im wald dann oder auch bei den rennen nicht mehr vor den baumstämmen absteigen zu müssen... naja und zu dem post von nose... ich beschäftige mich schon seit naja sagem wir mal 8 jahren mit mtbs... hat nichts damit zu tun, dass ich erst seit knapp einem jahr hier registruiert bin naja und ich hab sehr viel ahnung von bikes etc. nur habe ich das mit diesem yetiaufbau hinten angestellt und mich auf meine momentanen vorlieben konzentriert und noch zum gt: schönes bike aber sattelklemme gleiche farbe wie steuersatz nehmen gehört sich so in fachkreisen aber is deine entscheidung


----------



## Der Yeti (27. Dezember 2006)

***= und mein bike gehört auch net wirklich hier herein vom aufbau her bei den ganzen pfeilen


----------



## damonsta (27. Dezember 2006)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> ... und es ist in dem sinne kein cc racebike ...



Da hast du Recht. Deshalb gehört es auch nicht hierher.


----------



## Exekuhtot (27. Dezember 2006)

So, Schluß jetzt, mein Popcorn ist alle.

Ich würde gerne mal wieder ein paar schöne Bikes wie das GT sehen, meins dauert noch circa 6 Wochen.


----------



## Clemens (27. Dezember 2006)

Nose schrieb:


> hübsches fahrrad, und das yeti ist zwar ganz nett aber vom kunstwerk weit entfernt.
> genauso versteh ich nicht warum deryeti meint er hätte mehr ahnung von schönen fahrrädern als z.b. clemens.
> ich mein, das ist nunmal fakt dass leute wie clemens&co mehr ahnung von kunstwerken haben als jemand wie deryeti oder auch ich die wir gerade mal seit nem jahr oder 2 uns mit mtbikes beschäftigen.
> ist doch kein ding, so what?
> dafür hab ich z.b. mehr ahnung von schönen frauen als clemens!




Off topic mode an.. Meine Frau hat gerade das Kriegsbeil ausgegraben, morgen wird eine meiner (früheren) Freundinnen bzw. Exfrauen Deinen Beitrag lesen und dann bist Du fällig...  

Clemens, 

der sich seit Jahrzehnten mit schönen Frauen beschäftigt (Bikes sind und waren da eher Nebensache und von der Kostenseite eher zu vernachlässigen).. off topic mode off

ansonsten - cooler Beitrag!




und jetzt mehr Bikes wie das schöne blaue GT. War in den frühen 90gern als Modell Zaskar in ball burnishd immer mein Traumbike!!!

und jetzt gehe ich in den Keller.. RM Blizzard aufbauen


----------



## Manni1599 (28. Dezember 2006)

Na gut, nur für Clemens:





Ist zwar kein Zaskar, aber ein Avalanche, Modell 1995 mit RS Judy SL '96.

Passt vielleicht besser in den Classic Bikes Thread, war aber seinerzeit auch hier richtig.

Danke für die freundlichen Kommentare zum blauen GT, das mit den Nokons überlege ich mir tatsächlich nochmal.

Manni


----------



## Clemens (28. Dezember 2006)

Danke Manni! Schöner Youngtimer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (4. Januar 2007)

schönes  GT da war die marke echt noch rockig  und heute?:kotz:


----------



## Don Trailo (4. Januar 2007)

so , ich weiss nur komplette kunstwerke 
 doch ich kann nicht wiederstehen meine freude mit euch zu teilen......
 nächste woche wird geschraubt und foto wird folgen
 für mich ist dieser rahmen auch ohne teile ein kunstwerk


----------



## xc-mtb (4. Januar 2007)

Lecker Titus, aber leider ohne Cantisockel 

Aus du ihn vom deutschen Importeuer oder selber importiert?

Viel Spaß damit und mach dann mal Bilder vom kompletten Rad.

Matze


----------



## Don Trailo (4. Januar 2007)

hi matze thx  
direkt aus u.s.a(kommt immer billiger!)


----------



## Mais (5. Januar 2007)

wenn ich nochmal sagen darf,das ich das yeti vom yeti irgendwie böse finde?

das raubt mir um 5 uhr morgens noch den schlaf :-D


----------



## Traktorfahrer (6. Januar 2007)

hallo
-rahmen steppenwolf tundra 2002
-gabel sid sl 2002
-gruppe xtr 2001
-bremsen marta 2002
-laufräder mavic 317 mit tune naben
-gewicht ca.9,5kg
mehr bilder gibs in meinem album unter fotos
gruß falle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madmax87 (6. Januar 2007)

Das Steppenwolf ist geil, aber ohne die Aufkleber auf den Felgen würde es nahezu perfekt aussehen. Ansonsten


----------



## NRS-GhostRider (6. Januar 2007)

Take this ... ^^


----------



## jones (6. Januar 2007)

@NRS-GhostRider:

naja - nicht unbedingt ein CC kunstwerk - aber gut ich lass das mal.

gibt es einen grund dafür, dass du den lenker falschrum angebaut hast?


----------



## toschi (6. Januar 2007)

...wieder ein "Rückenschonbike", gratuliere...


----------



## homburger (6. Januar 2007)

Jetzt will ich auch mal. Muss noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten ändern und bessere Fotos machen!






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## toschi (6. Januar 2007)

...


----------



## derkali (6. Januar 2007)

HI,

auch mal was von mir :-D


----------



## CC-Wölfchen (6. Januar 2007)

Dann will ich auch mal meinen Neuaufbau vorstellen. Leider hab ich noch keine besseren Fotos, wenn das Wetter mal besser ist (Schnee liegt..) läßt sich draussen bei Tageslicht sicher was Besseres produzieren


----------



## Seifert692 (6. Januar 2007)

@CC-Wö[email protected]

Sieht sehr schnell und stimmig aus! Perfekte Farb- und Komponentenzusammenstellung!


----------



## Manni1599 (6. Januar 2007)

derkali schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> auch mal was von mir :-D



Falscher Thread, mein Lieber!

Schau doch mal im DDD Forum, dort findest Du die Bergab-und Springfraktion!

Hier nur Cross-Country Bikes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobiF (6. Januar 2007)

hier ist mein ex, das neue kommt auch rein wenn es da ist.


----------



## gurkenfolie (7. Januar 2007)

bei dem cannondale würde ich mich mal um die hintere bremsleitung "kümmern".


----------



## Hardraider (7. Januar 2007)

sind das atomlap felgen?


----------



## _stalker_ (7. Januar 2007)

Hardraider schrieb:


> sind das atomlap felgen?



american classic...steht doch drauf


----------



## Priester (9. Januar 2007)

TobiF schrieb:


> hier ist mein ex, das neue kommt auch rein wenn es da ist.




mal abgesehen von den verbauten Komponenten sehr geil... wie bist Du denn an den Rahmen samt Vorbau gekommen? Ist der Rahmen ein Caad 5?


----------



## Peter88 (9. Januar 2007)

Seht was ich erschaffen habe .
Mehr Cross Country als Kunstwerk aber nun gut seht selbst.
2006 mein treuer Begleiter. Bilder mit dem 2007 Set-up ( Schreibt man das so ) reiche ich nach, ob ihr wollt oder nicht !   


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## IGGY (9. Januar 2007)

Sorry aber die roten pedalen (Corratec?) passen überhaupt nicht ins Bild! Sonst sehr schön!


----------



## Tamalpais (10. Januar 2007)

Sooooo... treib mich ja eher bbei den Klassikern rum, aber hier nun mein Aktuelles.....




Ist ein 05er Fuji Team Rahmen, lackiert mit einem Multi-FlipFlop-Lack, der insgesamt 8 Farben durchwechselt... bei Sonnenschein unfassbar geil, bei bedecktem Himmel einfach schick Dunkelgrün, den Rest seht Ihr selber. Entgegen dem Bild hab ich inwischen Tune-Sattel und Carbon-Ti Scheiben... mact 9,4 Kg inkl. Pedale.... Jetzt muss nur noch ich abspecken....


----------



## XtCRacer (10. Januar 2007)

Net schlecht aber kann mit sonem lack überhaut Hemmungslos schnellfahren? Wegen der und so.

Aber eine kleine Kritik hätte ich noch die Farbe der Laufräder geht gar net.

MfG Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tamalpais (10. Januar 2007)

Eigentlich hab ich mit Steinschlagschäden keine Probleme. Laut meinem Lacker ist das ein 2 Komponenen-Klarlack mit extrem viel Härter. Musste nach dem Lackieren auch erst noch mühselig von Hand auf Hochglanz gebracht werden. Glänzt jetzt aber wie wild UND ist schlagfest...  
Die Laufräder waren auch eine Fehllieferung, laut Katalog sollten Sie eigentlich dunkelgrau sein. GAbs dann auch fast für´n Appel und ´n Ei...Spare allerdings gerade auf Tune-Räder oder American Classic..... Das würde dann nochmal gute 200-300 Gramm bringen....

So long
TAM


----------



## metulsky (10. Januar 2007)

hallo !

hier mal ein kleines Leckerli - Simplon Gravity mit viel FRM 

ist leider nicht meins - gehört meinem Freund - aber ich denke es passt ganz gut hier rein...

Gewicht : ca. 9 kg


----------



## jones (10. Januar 2007)

gefällt mir irgentwie nicht so richtig  

die gabel sieht so verloren aus in dem wuchtigen rahmen


----------



## Beach90 (10. Januar 2007)

Nettes bike , bestimmt schön leicht ..leider macht die Gabel nen bruch in die Optik. Wie fährt die sich ?

kannte mal ein bike ,welches bis auf die Gabel gleich war ....


----------



## salzbrezel (10. Januar 2007)

@ Tamalpias

Was sind denn das für Räder, was kosten und wiegen sie?

Gruß...


----------



## Exekuhtot (10. Januar 2007)

DÃ¼rften um die 700â¬ kosten ZTR Olympic Felgen auf FRM Naben (in meinem Fotoalbum findest du Fotos von den Naben in der Team Version, falls diese dich interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tamalpais (10. Januar 2007)

@ salzbrezel:

Der LRS ist von Cole, nennt sich Aries, wiegt um die 1800 Gramm und liegt im UVP bei 399 â¬. Das interessante dabei ist die Einspeichung der Nabe ( siehe www.cole-products.com)

Des weiteren ist ganz nett, dass die Naben zwar fÃ¼r Centerlock ausgelegt sind, IS2000 Adapter allerdings schon mit dabei sind. Bei Trickstuff kostet ein Adapter ja schon 39 â¬, wenn mich nicht alles tÃ¤uscht.

Jedenfalls ein ganz nett gemachter LRS, wenn auch nicht der Oberknaller... aber auf jeden Fall sein Geld wert.

GruÃ
TAM


----------



## salzbrezel (10. Januar 2007)

Danke für die Infos!

1800g sind ja nicht so leicht... aber sie sind schön. Wo hast du denn den LRS her (Vertrieb ist ja Winore, habe aber nix auf der HP gefunden) und was hast du wirklich dafür bezahlt (die UVP ist ja immer höher als real bezahlt wird). Die Einspeichung ist allerdings interessant. Sind das normale oder spezielle Speichen? 

Gruß..


----------



## Exekuhtot (10. Januar 2007)

Uuups, da habe ich mich wohl verguckt....... dachte es seien Frm..^^


----------



## Tamalpais (10. Januar 2007)

@ exekuhtot: Öhhhhm..... Stimmt....  

@ Salzbrezel: hab 339 bezahlt.... Such dir einen Fahradhändler, der seine Sachen unter anderem von Wiener Bikeparts bezieht... Bestellnummer dort lautet: centerlock: 214 70 000, für v-brake (gleiche naben, nur zusätzlich geschliffene felgenflanken 214 700 100. (hab mal den KV rausgekramt, und mein Dealer ist so faul, dass er alle Teilenummern einfach übernimmt)
Die Speichen scheinen mir ganz normale zu sein. 

Prost, buam...  
TAM


----------



## XtCRacer (10. Januar 2007)

@ Tamalpais
ich habe einen Cole LRS in meinem Rennrad und die Speichen scheinen mir nicht ganz nochmal. Will mich aber nicht Rumstreiten.

MfG Alex


----------



## Tamalpais (10. Januar 2007)

@ XtCRacer: Sowieso nicht....  

Salut 
der Tam


----------



## madmax87 (12. Januar 2007)

Das Grafitti von metulsky sieht geometriemäßig irgendwie vermurkst aus  , so mit der Sattelposition und der Gabel, die übrigens meiner Meinung nach da auch nicht so recht reinpasst. 
Das zweite Grafitti ist einfach mal hübsch.


----------



## _stalker_ (12. Januar 2007)

metulsky schrieb:


> hallo !
> hier mal ein kleines Leckerli - Simplon Gravity mit viel FRM



bike gut
sattelstellung nicht gut
gabel passt optisch auch nicht so toll...
*konstruktiv kritisier*


----------



## metulsky (12. Januar 2007)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> bike gut
> sattelstellung nicht gut
> gabel passt optisch auch nicht so toll...
> *konstruktiv kritisier*



ich gebe es weiter - ist das von einem freund ...

ich fahre eher "tourenlastige cc-ler" 

sven


----------



## dre (12. Januar 2007)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Nettes bike , bestimmt schön leicht ..leider macht die Gabel nen bruch in die Optik. Wie fährt die sich ?
> 
> kannte mal ein bike ,welches bis auf die Gabel gleich war ....



Schönes Bike.

War bei euch ein Erdbeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (12. Januar 2007)

das simplon finde ich auch sehr fein! allerdings ist der vorbau zu lang, der sattel dementsprechend zu weit vorne.


----------



## toschi (12. Januar 2007)

vielleicht nutzt er's zum triathlon


----------



## olli (18. Januar 2007)

Endlich kann ich hier mal mitmachen. Ich habe schon immer gesagt: Corratec ist die meistunterschätzte Marke im Bike-Business. Corratec hat sich schon immer durch Innovationen ausgezeichnet (z.B. ganz frühe Disk Only Bikes mit Bow-Design und Formula Ausstattung, das war glaube ich schon vor 10 Jahren!). Corratec hatte schon imer ein Klasse Design. Und Corratec war technisch schon immer führend (Carbon-Maßrahmen).

Lange habe ich von einem Corratec geträumt, jetzt konnte ich mein traumbike erstehen - ich habe dafür extra einen Teil meiner Klassikbike-Sammlung aufgelöst und ein altes Panasonic (lustigerweise auch blau-weiß) sowie ein Ritchey verhökert.


----------



## Roelof (18. Januar 2007)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Nettes bike , bestimmt schön leicht ..leider macht die Gabel nen bruch in die Optik. Wie fährt die sich ?
> 
> kannte mal ein bike ,welches bis auf die Gabel gleich war ....



das teil steht jetzt in stockerau in österreich!


----------



## IGGY (18. Januar 2007)

Sehr schönes Corratec! Was wiegt es denn? Aber mach bitte diese häßlichen Barends ab :kotz:


----------



## olli (18. Januar 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Corratec! Was wiegt es denn? Aber mach bitte diese häßlichen Barends ab :kotz:



Die sind zwar nicht häßlich aber schwer und kommen weg. Komplett wie es ist wiegt 10,8 kg, ich denke, der Rahmen ist recht schwer. Ich wollte zwar die 10 kg knacken, überlege jetzt aber, ob 11 kg und dafür vernünftige REifen nicht vielleicht sinnvoller wären.


----------



## salzbrezel (18. Januar 2007)

@olli!

Das ist mal ein super Rad! Ich finde den Rahmen wahnsinnig schön. Ich kann eigentlich nicht verstehen, dass die Bow-Form nicht vielen Leuten gefällt.
Einzig die exponierte Bremsleitungsverlegung ist (von den Barends abgesehen) nicht ganz so schön.


----------



## *adrenalin* (18. Januar 2007)

olli schrieb:


>



ich gönne es dir, werde glücklich damit. 

für mich ein no go! die bremsleitungsverlegung vorne wie hinten, die hörnchen, die sattelklemme, die reifen, die kurbel und die pedale sind fürchterlich! sorry


----------



## pueftel (18. Januar 2007)

..Hallo olli und willkommen bei den knallharten CC-racern. Dein team world cup ist wirklich ein wunderschönes Rad. Die Jungs machen Räder wie ich sie mag, immer ein wenig anders als alle anderen!
Das war mal meins, hab ich dummerweise wieder in sein Heimatland verkauft 






..naja, Deins wird ja evtl. bald wieder zu haben sein. In diesem Zusammenhang darf ich Dir noch iggy's specialized Thred empfehlen. Immer gut für Anregungen und evtl. sieht man da ja bald was von Dir...



Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (18. Januar 2007)

Der super bow Rahmen ist wahrscheinlich einzig brauchbare was Corratec verkauft. ( zumindest im mtb bereich )
Die zzyzx Laufräder sind eine Katastohpe........die Naben.... die Lagerung
......Oh Gott

@Olli Den 06 Bow Rahmen finde ich klasse.
würde aber dringend die reifen tauchen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## dominik-deluxe (18. Januar 2007)

also wenn man von gaanz weit entfernt das rad sieht, ist es eingentlich ganz schön, allerdings im detail eher gruselig.

nicht nur die ausstattung ist eher gewöhnungsbedürftig, sonder vor allem der rahmen, was eigentlich ganz schick aussieht, ist einfach nicht durchdacht (wie meine vorschreiber schon dagten).


----------



## Radax (18. Januar 2007)

Ich will auch mal wieder mein (meiner Meinung nach) Kunstwerk zur Schau stellen.



(kostruktive) Kritik und Lob erwünscht


----------



## Exekuhtot (18. Januar 2007)

Oha, endlich mal wieder ein in meinen Augen wirkliches Kunstwerk, einfach nur schön, keine Kritik meinerseits.


----------



## keroson (18. Januar 2007)

also die corratecs halt ich persönlich jetzt wirklich nicht für Kunswerke. Aber das epic ist dafür richtig schön. (Ausser die Bremsleitungen kürzen, dann perfekt)


----------



## Peter88 (18. Januar 2007)

keroson schrieb:


> also die corratecs halt ich persönlich jetzt wirklich nicht für Kunswerke. Aber das epic ist dafür richtig schön. (Ausser die Bremsleitungen kürzen, dann perfekt)



Ja, so ist es.
Super geil das bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Northern lite (18. Januar 2007)

@ Radax:  wie oft denn noch?????????

              so langsam kennen wir es!!


----------



## Radax (18. Januar 2007)

Northern lite schrieb:


> @ Radax:  wie oft denn noch?????????
> 
> so langsam kennen wir es!!



Jaja sorry  
Aber die es sin ja neue Bremsen drann 
und Winterreifen


----------



## toschi (18. Januar 2007)

@olli!





salzbrezel schrieb:


> @olli!
> Ich finde den Rahmen wahnsinnig schön. Ich kann eigentlich nicht verstehen, dass die Bow-Form nicht vielen Leuten gefällt...


Da stimme ich Salzbrezel zu, allerdings hab ich mich ein bischen erschrocken wie lang das Sattelrohr ist  , ist das ein Massrahmen mit extrem kurzer Sattelstütze oder wurde der Team Rahmen immer mit dem Monster an Sattelrohr gefertigt?
Das Design der Lackierung und Labels ist auch nicht ganz mein Fall, dafür aber extravagant.


----------



## olli (18. Januar 2007)

Das Sattelrohr ist immer so lang, die Stütze dafür sehr kurz. Es gibt mehrere Größen, so daß man eine passende Größe wählt, bei der dann ein Verstellbereich von ca. 2-3 cm ausreicht. Da ich das Rad von einem 1,93 m Mann gekauft habe und selbst 1,74 bin, mußte ich eine Säge ansetzen. Gott sei Dank hat es gerade so gereicht, dass der Schriftzug nicht gekappt wird. Das Sattelrohr habe ich dann selbst geschlitzt und gebohrt (am unteren Ende des Schlitzes). Das Oberrohr passt mir recht gut, ist nicht so extrem lang.

Kurzfristig habe ich überlegt, eine verstärkung ins ungekürzte Rohr zu kleben, eine Aufnahme für halbrunde Sattelklemmbacken einzufeilen, ein Loch von vorne nach hinten zu bohren und den Sattel direkt auf dem Rohr zu befestigen (wie bei Tune Stützen). Allerdings war mir das dann zu viel Arbeit...

olli


----------



## salzbrezel (18. Januar 2007)

@Radax

Ist das hinten das 140er Scheibchen? Und woher hast du die Next LP und was hat sie gekostet? Sind da, wo du die her hast, vielleicht noch mehrere?

Gruß...


----------



## Radax (18. Januar 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> @Radax
> 
> Ist das hinten das 140er Scheibchen? Und woher hast du die Next LP und was hat sie gekostet? Sind da, wo du die her hast, vielleicht noch mehrere?
> 
> Gruß...


Also 
Ja, des is die 140 Scheibe. 
Von ebay, weil sonst überall ausverkauft!
Irgendwas um die 200 Ocken mit Versand.
Nein, ich hab ewig gesucht um des Teil berhaupt noch zu bekommen und des obwohl ich bei nem Radladen arbeit.


----------



## toschi (18. Januar 2007)

olli schrieb:


> ...Gott sei Dank hat es gerade so gereicht, dass der Schriftzug nicht gekappt wird. ...


Ich glaube ich hätte es genau anders herum gemacht, Sattelrohr kurz gekappt und eine lange Sattelstütze rein. So hast Du ja überhaupt keine Möglichkeit den Sattel runterzustellen wenns mal arg runter geht, zugegeben auf nem Marathon brauchte ich das auch noch nie und ein Tourenbike ists ja nun auch nicht, ich glaube mir persönlich würde der Rahmen dann noch besser gefallen.


----------



## Peter88 (18. Januar 2007)

> Kurzfristig habe ich überlegt, eine verstärkung ins ungekürzte Rohr zu kleben, eine Aufnahme für halbrunde Sattelklemmbacken einzufeilen, ein Loch von vorne nach hinten zu bohren und den Sattel direkt auf dem Rohr zu befestigen (wie bei Tune Stützen). Allerdings war mir das dann zu viel Arbeit...


Ja das wäre echt klasse.
"Träum"


----------



## Mini-Martin (18. Januar 2007)

Da ja heut scheinbar "Superbow-Tag" ist...







aktuell 10,45 kg und ich warte noch auf eine Race Face Sattelstütze.

Ziel unter 10 kg sollte in ca. 2-3 Monaten erreicht sein.

@Olli

Verkaufe die Laufräder solange sie noch funktionieren. Ich habe beim großen "E" noch 125  für bekommen! Über die Reifen und die Barends brauchen wir nicht sprechen... 

Martin


----------



## racejo (18. Januar 2007)

diese roten superbow gefallen mir am besten aus der familie.
schön aufgebaut.
geiles bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (18. Januar 2007)

@Radax Schickes Epic   Ab damit in meinen Specialized Sammelthread! 
@Mini-Martin Tolles Rad  Was sind das für KTB?


----------



## Mini-Martin (19. Januar 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> @Mini-Martin Tolles Rad  Was sind das für KTB?



Sind die originalen von Truvativ und waren dran. Ist die komplett schwarze Kurbel die es zum Beispiel bei Actionsports gibt. Bin am überlegen ob einen Race Face Deus XC nicht auch gut wäre... 

Martin


----------



## IGGY (19. Januar 2007)

Ne lass mal lieber die Truvativ drauf. Von der Deus habe ich nichts gutes gelesen. Ich fahre die Stylo Carbon. Sind schöne Kurbeln wie ich finde


----------



## FeierFox (19. Januar 2007)

toschi schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich hätte es genau anders herum gemacht, Sattelrohr kurz gekappt und eine lange Sattelstütze rein.


Das möchte ich mal aufgreifen:
geht sowas theoretisch ? Weil einfach absägen geht doch nicht wirklich, jeder Rahmen hat doch so nen Schlitz im Sitzrohr am oberen Ende, damit man die Stütze überhaupt darin klemmen kann. Den müsste man doch dann auch nachträglich wieder reinschnitzen oder ? DAS wiederum könnte komplizierter werden ...


----------



## EmJay (20. Januar 2007)

Mein Bike im aktuellen Outfit- ob ich es "Kunstwerk" nennen darf, dürft ihr entscheiden...






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]

Mehr Bilder gibts in der aktuellen 2007er Galerie...

Für konstruktive Kritik immer offen, merci!


----------



## olli (20. Januar 2007)

FeierFox schrieb:


> Das möchte ich mal aufgreifen:
> geht sowas theoretisch ? Weil einfach absägen geht doch nicht wirklich, jeder Rahmen hat doch so nen Schlitz im Sitzrohr am oberen Ende, damit man die Stütze überhaupt darin klemmen kann. Den müsste man doch dann auch nachträglich wieder reinschnitzen oder ? DAS wiederum könnte komplizierter werden ...


Schau nochmal weiter oben: So hab ich es gemacht: 4 cm abgesägt, 4cm unterhalb der neuen Oberkante ein 8er Loch gebohrt und dann von oben runtergesägt und (zwar zwei Schnitte eng nebeneinander!.) Alles abgefeilt und glatt geschliffen. Fertig. Gut. Nur das Loch ist etwas groß geworden...


----------



## polo (20. Januar 2007)

EmJay schrieb:


> Mein Bike im aktuellen Outfit- ob ich es "Kunstwerk" nennen darf, dürft ihr entscheiden...


m.e. ja!


EmJay schrieb:


> Für konstruktive Kritik immer offen, merci!


schwarz: kurbel, pedale, garagentor
barends oder lenkerendstopfen
ich bin nicht so der disc profi, aber: ist die verlegung der vordere bremsleitung ideal so?


----------



## EmJay (20. Januar 2007)

polo schrieb:


> m.e. ja!
> 
> schwarz: kurbel, pedale, garagentor
> barends oder lenkerendstopfen
> ich bin nicht so der disc profi, aber: ist die verlegung der vordere bremsleitung ideal so?



@polo: über die Kurbel kann man nachdenken, das stimmt.

Garagentorgestaltung überlass ich meinen Eltern, ich würde wahrscheinlich eines aus Carbon nehmen 

Leitung ist optimal, relativ gerader Abgang dank neuer XTR.

Barends, Lenkerendstopfen? Das will ich mir in Gramm nicht ausmalen...


----------



## racejo (20. Januar 2007)

ich glaub ohne stopfen darfst du offiziel gar keine rennen fahren.
also mach mal lieber welche dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusbiker90 (20. Januar 2007)

Wieso nicht 



Micha


----------



## EmJay (20. Januar 2007)

Stopfen für ein Rennen rein machen und danach wieder rausnehmen Arbeitsaufwand 30 Sekunden!


----------



## HB76 (20. Januar 2007)

EmJay schrieb:


> Stopfen für ein Rennen rein machen und danach wieder rausnehmen Arbeitsaufwand 30 Sekunden!



warum nicht drin lassen? uncool?


----------



## EmJay (20. Januar 2007)

Selbstbau Carbon-Stopfen sind in Arbeit, nur keine Panik!


----------



## Focusbiker90 (20. Januar 2007)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:


> Wieso nicht
> 
> 
> 
> Micha



Warum darf man ohne Lenkerstopfen bei einem Rennen nicht starten?- Offiziell...


Micha


----------



## racejo (20. Januar 2007)

also es ist so dass da eh niemand nach schaut, allerdings kann es ja passieren, dass dir bei einem rennen jemand was böses will und schon bist du disqualifiziert.

ich denke man kann sich ohne stopfen eher am lenker verletzten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CSB (20. Januar 2007)

Für genau solche Bikes wurde dieser Fred ins Leben gerufen....definitiv ein Kunstwerk.
Meines Erachtens hättest du es aber bei einer einer Eloxalfarbe belassen, und eine schwarze Gabel verbauen sollen.
Ist halt eine reine Geschmackssache, ich mags lieber etwas dezenter!
Hast du die Schrauben für den F99 und die für den Bubu nachträglich eloxieren lassen oder gibts die so irgendwo zu kaufen? Ich wusste gar nicht dass man Titan eloxieren kann...





.


----------



## Roelof (20. Januar 2007)

ich denke nicht, dass man titan eloxieren kann... das sind alu-schrauben...


----------



## Seifert692 (20. Januar 2007)

Roelof schrieb:


> ich denke nicht, dass man titan eloxieren kann... das sind alu-schrauben...



Doch, kann man! Glaube in Gold und in Blau kann man sie erwerben. Die Farben sind aber sehr schwach.
Die zu sehenden Schrauben sind bestimmt aus Aluminium.

Grüße


----------



## singlestoph (20. Januar 2007)

altteilerecycling


----------



## Roelof (20. Januar 2007)

mrazeks recyceln würd ich auch gern können...  alu od. mg version??


----------



## Exekuhtot (20. Januar 2007)

altteilerecyclingaufhohemniveau


----------



## singlestoph (20. Januar 2007)

Roelof schrieb:


> mrazeks recyceln würd ich auch gern können...  alu od. mg version??




keine ahnung ich hätt jetzt eher auf titan getippt


----------



## EmJay (21. Januar 2007)

@CSB: Es sind Aluschrauben. Obwohl Titan auch in gold oder blau eloxiert zu haben ist. Die Farben sind aber nicht so kräftig dann... Ich halte die Alu-Schrauben am Vorbau für unbedenklich, da 4 auf einmal wohl seltenst brechen. Schaftklemmung ist noch Stahl.

Die Schrauben kommen von jaeger-motorsport.de


----------



## Redkap (21. Januar 2007)

hi

hier mein bike! circa 1 saison gelaufen, neu bekommen hats nokons und schlechte reifen^^

was noch kommen wird :

andere reifen, neue schaltung inkl. leichterer kasette und neue pedale!
hat knappe 10 kilo... die sollten dann auch noch fallen mit den neuen teilen!


----------



## polo (21. Januar 2007)

finde ich sehr schön, schnell und schlicht.
bissi motzen des motzens wegen:
- gabelschaft abschneiden
- die naben (glanz) passen nicht zu den anderen schwarzen sachen (matt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridateufel (21. Januar 2007)

ich mag das rad 
es sieht einfach mal ziemlich genial aus
respekt


----------



## Redkap (21. Januar 2007)

dnake, 

ja gabelschaft werd ich evtl. noch kürzen muss ich mal sehen! aber is auch ganz praktisch wenn man noch ein bissl spielraum hat!

naja... wenn die neuen teile da sind werd ich nochmal bessere fotos machen! 

grüße


----------



## derjoker (21. Januar 2007)

Hier mein Endorphin Pro Racing WC mit Spinergy, Race Face und XTR: 






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## JoeDesperado (21. Januar 2007)

ich bin zwar absolut kein scott-fan, aber deins gefällt mir richtig gut!


----------



## Roelof (21. Januar 2007)

boah! geiles endorphin! respekt! was wiegt es denn??


----------



## Roelof (21. Januar 2007)

singlestoph schrieb:


> keine ahnung ich hätt jetzt eher auf titan getippt



was wiegen sie denn?? würdest du sie hergeben bzw. gegen was anderes tauschen??


----------



## singlestoph (21. Januar 2007)

nein die passen da gut hin , die beiben

gewicht ? hab ich wieder vergessen sind aber mit belägen etwa so schweer wie andere ohne ca. 120g pro bremse


@EmJay aluschrauben am vorbau sind aber nicht wirklich schlau
weil alu sich nicht wirklich dehnen kann können sie bei überlast ziemlich abrubt abbrechen


und titan wird soviel ich weiss oxidiert (mit hitze)


----------



## sportytorsten (22. Januar 2007)

@derjoker: GEILES GERÄT!


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (22. Januar 2007)

Detailbilder wie zB die blauen Alunippel am neuen LRS  hab ich leider nich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusbiker90 (22. Januar 2007)

Holla die Waldfee 
Heisses Geschoss 
Nur die Farbe ist gewöhnungsbedürftig...




Micha


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (22. Januar 2007)

danke  ... das Grün kommt nur unter direkter Sonnenbestrahlung so richtig geil zum Vorschein


----------



## Meridaracer (22. Januar 2007)

So jetzt mal die Cerbonversion


----------



## JoeDesperado (22. Januar 2007)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> So jetzt mal die Cerbonversion



bisserl kleiner und bisserl mehr *a* statt e und du hast es geschafft 
der schnuller dient als gel-ersatz?


----------



## Exekuhtot (22. Januar 2007)

Nee, wenn unterwegs keine Toilette zu finden ist, als Notstopfen..........^^


----------



## JoeDesperado (22. Januar 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (22. Januar 2007)

ich weiß nicht - mir wollte man auch ein merida andrehen... bin froh, dass ich 100,- mehr ausgegeben hab und ein scalpel m. carbon-lefty und 10,5kg gekriegt hab!  inzwischen bin ich dann schon 200,- weiter (also 300,- teurer als das Merida) und steh bei hochwertigeren Teilen und 10,3kg - tendenz fallend!


----------



## Meridateufel (22. Januar 2007)

Ich finde die Meridas beide ziemlich geil, wobei das Mission XC individueller aufgebaut ist. Also nich das mir das Carbon nicht gefällt aber es sieht halt so nach Stange aus ... (nich böse gemeint)

@Merida-cc-17
die farbe ist wirklich geil. hatte bis vor nem monat auch nen hardtail in der Farbe


----------



## Meridaracer (22. Januar 2007)

Alle falsch geraden, der ist von meiner kleinen Tochter.


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (22. Januar 2007)

Danke für das Lob. Der Individualität sind leider finazielle Grenzen gesetzt (siehe Schüler-Bike-Threat  ). So muss ich zB immernoch mit der hässlichen, total vermackten Stütze rumfahren. 
Aber immerhin hab ich kein Schnuller unterm popes baumeln  (nixfürungut)

Edit: was mir grad auffällt: Hast du keine 2te Möglichkeit für nen Flaschenhalter ???


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (22. Januar 2007)

hab gerade noch ein altes Bild vom Tag des Erwerbs gefunden. Zum Vergleich


----------



## Meridaracer (22. Januar 2007)

Merida-cc-17 schrieb:


> Danke für das Lob. Der Individualität sind leider finazielle Grenzen gesetzt (siehe Schüler-Bike-Threat  ). So muss ich zB immernoch mit der hässlichen, total vermackten Stütze rumfahren.
> Aber immerhin hab ich kein Schnuller unterm popes baumeln  (nixfürungut)
> 
> Edit: was mir grad auffällt: Hast du keine 2te Möglichkeit für nen Flaschenhalter ???



Kann schon noch einen 2. Flaschenhalter dran bauen, komme aber mit einem ganz gut klar.
Außerdem ist der Schnuller von meiner kleinen und nen Glücksbringer, Basta


----------



## Meridateufel (22. Januar 2007)

@ Merida-cc-17, hi der folgende spruch steht im widerspruch zu deinen Bremsen ... (is zwar egal aber ich wollts ma loswerden ;-) )
Der Individualität sind leider finazielle Grenzen gesetzt (siehe Schüler-Bike-Threat  ). So muss ich zB immernoch mit der hässlichen, total vermackten Stütze rumfahren.


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (22. Januar 2007)

...ich sach mal bin ich günstig rangekommen


----------



## Einheimischer (22. Januar 2007)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Alle falsch geraden, der ist von meiner kleinen Tochter.



Ich dachte der wär für die Hinterradlutscher  
Finde auch beide Meridas sehr ansprechend  

Grüße.


----------



## Meridaracer (22. Januar 2007)

Einheimischer schrieb:


> Ich dachte der wär für die Hinterradlutscher
> Finde auch beide Meridas sehr ansprechend
> 
> Grüße.



Danke auch nicht schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speci-chad (23. Januar 2007)

Merida-cc-17 schrieb:


> hab gerade noch ein altes Bild vom Tag des Erwerbs gefunden. Zum Vergleich


hab mir fürs neue auch ritchey ocr-felgen besorgt allerdings hab ich sie mit sram-naben einspeichen lassen anstatt der original-naben...wie sind so deine erfahrungen mit den felgen? muss man ja mal fragen bevor ich sie einsetze


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (23. Januar 2007)

Hi !

Joa ich fahr sie jetzt nicht mehr, hab gegen nen Atmosphere LRS getauscht 

Aber die Felgen waren eigentlich ganz gut. Halten einiges aus, sind aber auch bissl schwer. In jeglicher Art und Weise unauffällig.

Jetzt dienen sie als Provisorium am Speci Enduro...


----------



## sportytorsten (23. Januar 2007)

Das grün bei den meridas sieht in natura absolut geil aus!
Hübsches Zeugs habt`s ihr beiden da! Juche!


----------



## Don Trailo (23. Januar 2007)

*mein neustes baby  

tuning im 07 xtr 970 bremshebel und schaltwerk und rapid fire schaltung  
 im 08 die erste DT Gabel  
 zwischendurch ein wenig schraubenwahn und mehr titanteile und und und und*


----------



## speci-chad (23. Januar 2007)

Merida-cc-17 schrieb:


> Hi !
> 
> Joa ich fahr sie jetzt nicht mehr, hab gegen nen Atmosphere LRS getauscht
> 
> ...


na dann haben sich ja die 20 für zwei felgenringe gelohnt


----------



## Monday (23. Januar 2007)

hi,

sehr schönes titus...titan  

die beiden merida´s sind aber auch gelungen


----------



## nockout (24. Januar 2007)

Mein BABY !!!


----------



## NoizZ (24. Januar 2007)

nockout schrieb:


> Mein BABY !!!


Hammer! Das ist das wohl geilste Stumpi, das ich je gesehen hab.


----------



## racejo (24. Januar 2007)

also ich find die graue fox und die grauen michelinm reifen an dem bike ziemlich unpassend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nockout (24. Januar 2007)

Ok bei der Gabel hast ja eigentlich recht gefällt mir auch nicht so 100%'ig aber da hat einfach das Geld erstmal nicht gereicht war so schon ziemlich teuer die ganzen Teile.


----------



## racejo (24. Januar 2007)

der sattel sieht geil aus.

wo gibts den?

edit:
das müsst ja dieser in rot sein?


----------



## nockout (24. Januar 2007)

Richtig das ist der Sattel !!! 

Ich habe den hier gekauft: http://www.bikesport-shop.de/shopindex.htm


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Januar 2007)

racejo schrieb:


> also ich find die graue fox und die grauen michelinm reifen an dem bike ziemlich unpassend



 und die xt kurbel in silber   ,wenn sattelstütze und vorbau schwarz sind .


----------



## nockout (24. Januar 2007)

Ok für dich warscheinlich kein Kunstwerk aus meiner Sicht bin ich soweit recht zufrieden mit dem Bike. (Kunst ist ja frei interpretierbar)


----------



## owdtaucher (25. Januar 2007)

Schaut mal meine Galerie, ich bekomm das mit den Bildern nicht hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (25. Januar 2007)

owdtaucher schrieb:


> Schaut mal meine Galerie, ich bekomm das mit den Bildern nicht hin



Bitte Schöööööööööön


----------



## #easy# (26. Januar 2007)

racejo schrieb:


> der sattel sieht geil aus.
> 
> wo gibts den?
> 
> ...



den Sattel habe ich auch letzte Woche beim Fahrrad-Franz gesehen die hatten den in weiß/blau, weiß/rot, weiß und schwarz  ist echt ein schöner Sattel, ich habe auch mal überlegt ob oder ob nicht aber ich habe erst einiges an Kohle ausgegeben, also erst mal nicht  

easy


----------



## mete (27. Januar 2007)




----------



## NoizZ (27. Januar 2007)

Krasse Sattelüberhöhung.


----------



## mother lode (27. Januar 2007)

Voilà, das schwarze Ding. So sieht mein Fahrrad in momentan aus, was sich bisher allerdings öfter ändert, da es noch nicht in der optimalen Konfiguration ist. Hauptsächlich der Rahmen...
Ansonsten nur schwarz und ein bischen silber und Kohlefaser.





Hab im Augenblick leider kein gutes Foto draußen.


----------



## Nose (27. Januar 2007)

was ist das für ein rahmen? 
sieht (fast?) so aus wie mein drössiger...


----------



## roeb (27. Januar 2007)

jo das würde mich auch mal Intressieren 

edit:
Hat jemand die URL zu den drössiger rahmen?


----------



## GUARDiAN (28. Januar 2007)

Öh... www.droessiger.de?

Könnte aber genausogut auch ein Vortrieb oder ein Fatmodul sein...


----------



## bobcat (28. Januar 2007)




----------



## Peter88 (28. Januar 2007)

Echt schön die Farbkombi.
Vom optischen her würde eine größere Sattelüberhöung noch geiler sein.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (28. Januar 2007)

bobcat schrieb:


>



fährst du im te4am denkhaus?

ich hatte gedacht, dass nina göhl, vor ihrem wechsel zu merida, die einzige von dem team gewesen ist. also sponser waren ja ihre eltern?

bitte um aufkläung


----------



## mete (28. Januar 2007)

NoizZ schrieb:


> Krasse Sattelüberhöhung.



Meine Sitzposition muss doch dem aerodynamischen Anspruch, welchen die Laufräder erheben, einigermaßen gerecht werden, ein nicht zu unterschätzender Einflussfaktor.


----------



## bobcat (28. Januar 2007)

> fährst du im te4am denkhaus?
> 
> ich hatte gedacht, dass nina göhl, vor ihrem wechsel zu merida, die einzige von dem team gewesen ist. also sponser waren ja ihre eltern?
> 
> bitte um aufkläung



Nee...habe den Rahmen günstig gegraucht erstanden...
ich bike nur weils Spass macht und fit hält.


----------



## mother lode (28. Januar 2007)

Nose schrieb:


> was ist das für ein rahmen?
> sieht (fast?) so aus wie mein drössiger...



Nee, Droessiger ist es leider nicht. 
Das ist ein Cus-Tec Rahmen, der mir vor ca. 1 1/2 Jahren bei einem lokalen Fahrradhändler empfohlen wurde. Allgemein ist dieser Hersteller wohl nicht sehr bekannt. Bisher bin ich auch zeimlich zufrieden damit, unter anderem weil er sehr unauffällig ist (eins ist mir schon geklaut worden), aber in absehbarer Zeit würde ich ihn gern durch was leichteres ersetzen (am liebsten ein Hybridrahmen  ).


----------



## racejo (29. Januar 2007)

sorry doppelpost


----------



## racejo (29. Januar 2007)

fast jeder händler, der bikes zusammenschraubt holt sich die rahmen von cust tec. sind günstige aber auch gute rahmen.

habe selber ein rennrad von cust tec. (siehe fotoalbum)


----------



## mother lode (29. Januar 2007)

Naja, zusmmengeschraubt hab´ ich es schon selber...


----------



## big_scoop (30. Januar 2007)

mein neues Rad ist eben fertig geworden . Fährt sich geil und sieht gut aus.







[/url][/IMG]

allerdings ist es mit 11,7 kg etwas schwer  .


----------



## dkiki (31. Januar 2007)

@racejo:
im team denkhaus-castellani waren 4 oder 5 fahrer.einer ist beim training ums leben gekommen und die anderen fahren mittlerweile in profiteams wie merida und andere. das team gibt es seit einigen jahren aber nicht mehr...
dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (31. Januar 2007)

Edler Stahl unter 10 kg.... macht echt Spaß mit dem Teil zu brettern.....Gruß Jako


----------



## Nose (31. Januar 2007)

heftig.


----------



## NoizZ (31. Januar 2007)

Alles andere, aber kein Kunstwerk.


----------



## FeierFox (31. Januar 2007)

Nö. Kunstwerk.


----------



## Einheimischer (31. Januar 2007)

FeierFox schrieb:


> Nö. Kunstwerk.



Stimme zu, definitiv ein Kunstwerk und auch CC pur  

Grüße.


----------



## trailblaster (31. Januar 2007)

Einheimischer schrieb:


> Stimme zu, definitiv ein Kunstwerk und auch CC pur
> 
> Grüße.



jepp, sehr schön der schlanke rahmen und die spec


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatboy (31. Januar 2007)

Das Anthem ist aber auch geil.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (31. Januar 2007)

Hoppla, der Beitrag ist im falschen Thread gelandet, sollte ja zu den schwarzen XC-Bikes.


----------



## Schlammpaddler (1. Februar 2007)

Nose schrieb:


> heftig.


*zustimm* Beim anblick des Bildes bekomme ich spontan Rückenschmerzen 



NoizZ schrieb:


> Alles andere, aber kein Kunstwerk.


Begründung?



Einheimischer schrieb:


> ... definitiv ein Kunstwerk und auch CC pur
> Grüße.


sehe ich auch so! Zum glück gehen die Geschmäcker hier etwas auseinander. Wäre ja schade, wenn jeder solche Schätzchen im Keller stehen hätte.


----------



## Jako (1. Februar 2007)

hi, vielen dank, für mich ist es definitiv ein kunstwerk - weil handarbeit aus stahl mit einem rahmengewicht von 1,9kg und das bei 20". ich hab halt so lange hax´n deshalb ist der sattel so weit draußen.... wenn man damit gemütlich touren möchte wird es mit der zeit schon etwas unbequem - aber wenn mann es CC-mäßig richtig krachen läßt ist der körper eh die ganze zeit in action und unter spannung - zum touren und trailen nehme ich mein slayer  gruß jako


----------



## NoizZ (1. Februar 2007)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:


> Begründung?


Stahlrahmen schön und gut, aber ich finde das Bike ziemlich hässlich. Naja, wie wir alle wissen liegt Schönheit im Auge das Betrachters ...


----------



## Schlammpaddler (1. Februar 2007)

NoizZ schrieb:


> Stahlrahmen schön und gut, aber ich finde das Bike ziemlich hässlich. Naja, wie wir alle wissen liegt Schönheit im Auge das Betrachters ...


Ist eben kein Mainstream.
Aber immer wieder schön zu sehen, dass man mit einer Hand voll klassischen, schlichten Teilen (ganz ohne Scandiumcarbondiscfederschnickschnack) ein IMHO schönes Rad aufbauen kann, das sicher nicht schlechter ist als ein modernes (mit gleichem Einsatzgebiet). 
Man könnte versuchen es zwischen "Zeitgennössischen" Kunstwerken zu verstecken, es würde positiv herausstechen.

(nur meine paar Groschen)


----------



## Exekuhtot (1. Februar 2007)

Das die Bikes gleichwertig sind in ihrem Einsatzgebiet wage ich zu bezweifeln. Ein guter Bekannter ist viele Jahre lang nur seine Fat Chances auf marathons gefahren bis er einmal ein Scale ausprobierte und zum Schluß kam, das dieses ungleich schneller ist.

Die Geometrien und Parts haben sich da schon enorm verändert.

Aber dennoch ist das Stahlbike schön und exclusiv.


----------



## Schlammpaddler (1. Februar 2007)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Das die Bikes gleichwertig sind in ihrem Einsatzgebiet wage ich zu bezweifeln. Ein guter Bekannter ist viele Jahre lang nur seine Fat Chances auf marathons gefahren bis er einmal ein Scale ausprobierte und zum Schluß kam, das dieses ungleich schneller ist.
> 
> Die Geometrien und Parts haben sich da schon enorm verändert.
> 
> Aber dennoch ist das Stahlbike schön und exclusiv.


Klar hat sich vieles verändert. Aber die Parts an sich machen wohl kaum wesentlich schneller und durch eine andere Geometrie fühlt sich ein bike vielleicht schneller an, aber ob es auch schneller ist, wage ich in den meisten  Fällen zu bezweifeln  (bitte nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen). Zumal gerade die Geometrien, die z.B. FatChance oder Klein vor 10Jahren geschweisst haben alles andere als lahm waren. Scott hat mit dem Scale die Rahmengeometrie auch nicht neu erfunden. 

Aber wir schweifen gerade irgendwie vom Thema ab.

Bitte mehr Bilder!!!
(gerne von altmodischen Stahlgestellen)


----------



## Redkap (1. Februar 2007)

hi, 

habe im keller auch noch ein stahlbike rumstehen... wird derzeit nur zum rolle fahren genutzt!

wird im sommer dann aber komplett neu aufgebaut... selbstverständlich nur der vervollständigung wegen... ! werd dann bilder machen und die reinstellen 

greetz


----------



## Don Trailo (1. Februar 2007)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Aber dennoch ist das Stahlbike schön und exclusiv.



*steel ist real*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (2. Februar 2007)

weils so schön war......


----------



## big_scoop (2. Februar 2007)

und nun auch mal ein schönes Bild von meinem Anthem  .


----------



## Jonas27 (3. Februar 2007)

Meins....


----------



## Beach90 (3. Februar 2007)

Super geiles FRM 

..leider zum Fahren untauglich ohne Pedale


----------



## eHugo (3. Februar 2007)

dat FRM ist ja mal ein TRAUM

wat hat dat denn für pedalen?


----------



## Jonas27 (3. Februar 2007)

Beach90 schrieb:


> ..leider zum Fahren untauglich ohne Pedale



Du weißt doch, dass ich zufaul bin, die nur fürs Bild anzuschrauben


----------



## Focusbiker90 (3. Februar 2007)

Das FRM sieht wirklich stark aus... 
Wie wär's mit noch mehr goldenen Aktzenten, wie z.B. Kettenblattschrauben, Sattelklemme...



Micha


----------



## Wave (3. Februar 2007)

sehr sehr geiles frm...leider entspricht die gabel optisch gar nicht meinem geschmack!


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (3. Februar 2007)

goldenen nokons passen nicht ganz so, aber sonst geiles Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monday (4. Februar 2007)

Jonas27 schrieb:


> Meins....



Mal wieder ein richtiger "HAMMA"  

Kannst du schon was über die Qualität der FRM Lager (Innen-/Naben-) sagen?

Größe und Gewicht von Bike?

Das Anthem ist aber auch sehr geil!


----------



## Oskar1974 (4. Februar 2007)

Hier mal mein CC-Fully


----------



## Jonas27 (4. Februar 2007)

Monday schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein richtiger "HAMMA"
> 
> Kannst du schon was über die Qualität der FRM Lager (Innen-/Naben-) sagen?
> 
> ...




Danke....fahr die Kurbel jetzt seit einem halben Jahr, bis jetzt keine Probleme   mit 730 g recht auch recht leicht

FRM Naben sind immer ein Glücksspiel, manchmal halten sie, machmal nicht....

Der Rahmen ist 46 cm klein, Gewicht mit Pedalen (Eggbeater) und Flaschenhalter liegt bei 8,9 kg.


----------



## polo (4. Februar 2007)

das meines erachtens eh häßliche cd bekommt, dadurch, daß es direkt nach dem frm gespostet wurde, doppelt auf den deckel.
aber eine frage zum frm bzw. zur gabel: ich hatte - vor jahrzehnten - einige der ersten amp modelle und habe seitdem diese gabeltechnik nicht weiter verfolgt. grund: buchsen eigentlich stets ausgeschlagen. wie sieht's bei der german heute aus bzgl. der haltbarkeit?


----------



## Oskar1974 (4. Februar 2007)

@polo
vielleicht ist es häßlicher als das FRM wobei das gewiss Ansichtsache ist,
aber ich glaube, dass ich weit aus weniger Probleme mit meinem häßlichen CD 
habe, als der Kollege mit seinem FRM.
Du kannst mir glauben, ich weiß von was ich spreche 
Und wo sind deine Bikes denn zu bewundern  ?????????? 
Angst vor neg. Kommentaren , komm trau dich!
Grüße
Oskar


----------



## polo (4. Februar 2007)

ich habe hier schon öfter gepostet, daß mein rad 0815 ist und nicht wert ist, in diesem thread gezeigt zu werden.
die zeit meiner jamis-, brodie-, etc.-räder ist vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oskar1974 (4. Februar 2007)

polo schrieb:


> ich habe hier schon öfter gepostet, daß mein rad 0815 ist und nicht wert ist, in diesem thread gezeigt zu werden.
> die zeit meiner jamis-, brodie-, etc.-räder ist vorbei.



So,so,
na dann !


----------



## polo (4. Februar 2007)

ist es für dich so schlimm, daß ich dein rad häßlich finde


----------



## Oskar1974 (4. Februar 2007)

polo schrieb:


> ist es für dich so schlimm, daß ich dein rad häßlich finde



Nee, wieso?! Mir gefällts doch und was noch besser ist, es fährt sich traumhaft.
Ich habe keine Probleme mit Kritik, ob neg. oder positiv  

Aber egal 
nen schönen Abend noch


----------



## racejo (4. Februar 2007)

ich find den scale rahmen hammer geil 


über die laufräder kann man streiten, aber den rest des bikes find ich gelungen. frag mich was polo hat


----------



## Focusbiker90 (4. Februar 2007)

Ich kann Polo schon verstehen... 
In erster Linie wird der Rahmen durch das gebogene Oberrohr verschandelt... Der Lefty kann ich irgendwie auch nicht's abgewinnen...
Und die Barends gehen auch gar nicht...

Oskar, es tut mir Leid, dass du hier einige Rügen einstecken musst... Wenn man die Parts einzeln betrachtet, ist es ein Traum... Einzig allein der Rahmen ist das grösste Mancko (  )

In peace
Micha


----------



## damonsta (4. Februar 2007)

racejo schrieb:


> ich find den scale rahmen hammer geil
> 
> 
> über die laufräder kann man streiten, aber den rest des bikes find ich gelungen. frag mich was polo hat



Das war jetzt aber eine Beleidigung jedem Scale Fahrer gegenüber!


----------



## Oskar1974 (4. Februar 2007)

Ist ja schon gut ich kann eure Kritik schon ertragen  
Bez. den Barends muß ich leider sagen, sie sind nicht die leichtesten sind,  sich aber super greifen und schonen den Lenker an der Klemmstelle.
Wollte auch leichter und filigranere montieren, aber mein Händler hat mir davon abgeraten!
Schönen Abend noch
Grüße aus Baden


----------



## racejo (4. Februar 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Das war jetzt aber eine Beleidigung jedem Scale Fahrer gegenüber!





der scapel rahmen hat auch was


----------



## Aison (4. Februar 2007)

Ich fahre auch diese FRM Kurbel an meinem Wettkampf CC Hardtail. Mit meinen 69-70kg liegt das auch gerade noch im Rahmen. Ich habe aber schon diverse gebrochene FRM Kurbeln gesehen, die von Fahrern um so 80kg gefahren wurden.

Die Lager sind weniger problematisch, wenn man handwerklich nicht völlig unbegabt ist. Einfach ab und zu Kurbel raus, Lager raus, Lager öffnen und fetten.


----------



## hasenheide (4. Februar 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein CC-Fully



Sieht irgendwie insgesamt verbogen aus, was auch an den Bar Ends liegen mag...
Nicht mein Geschmack, aber darüber lässt sich ja bekanntlich (nicht) streiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kh-cap (5. Februar 2007)

es ist kein kunstwerk, aber ich bin stolz drauf.







niklas, 9 jahre, nachwuchsbiker.

ps: den helm trage ich eigentlich nur zum bmx`en, sonst einen uvex supersonic


----------



## Roelof (5. Februar 2007)

racejo schrieb:


> der scapel rahmen hat auch was



ich bin ja selber scalpel-fahrer, aber das teil gefällt mir nicht...


----------



## Focusbiker90 (5. Februar 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Wollte auch leichter und filigranere montieren, aber mein Händler hat mir davon abgeraten!



Warum das denn, wenn man fragen darf 



Micha


----------



## Oskar1974 (5. Februar 2007)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:


> Warum das denn, wenn man fragen darf
> 
> 
> 
> Micha



Ganz einfach Herr Kollege,

bei den leichten Dingern, auch bei den TUNE, sind die Klemmstellen meist scharfkanntig.
Es kam daher schon des öftern vor, dass die Klemmwirkung nur ausreichend war, wenn das max. Drehmoment überschritten wurde. Und was dann passiert brauche ich wohl bei Carbonlenkern, in diesem Forum nicht zu erleutern oder ????


----------



## Meridateufel (5. Februar 2007)

Hi leute,
wir wollen doch nich streiten sondern uns geile Räder von Bikern wie wir es doch alle sin anschauen. Also schluss mit dem rumgezicke un her mit mehr bikes. Ich find übrigens die zuletzt geposten Räder nich wirklich schlecht, is ne reine glaubens-/geschmackssache obs ein gefällt oder nich
so nu aber ruhig bleibn un nich mehr streiten ;-)
mfg RaDnR0ll3r


----------



## Meridaracer (5. Februar 2007)

Meridateufel schrieb:


> Hi leute,
> wir wollen doch nich streiten sondern uns geile Räder von Bikern wie wir es doch alle sin anschauen. Also schluss mit dem rumgezicke un her mit mehr bikes. Ich find übrigens die zuletzt geposten Räder nich wirklich schlecht, is ne reine glaubens-/geschmackssache obs ein gefällt oder nich
> so nu aber ruhig bleibn un nich mehr streiten ;-)
> mfg RaDnR0ll3r



Ich liebe euch von Rad´nRoll doch immer wieder so doll, wir sehn uns doch wieder beim Thüriger Energie Bike-Cup oder???  

Gruß aus Apolda


----------



## Meridateufel (5. Februar 2007)

na klar,
un wenn ich bis dahin anständig trainiert hab (aufwärmrennen/1. Rennen 07 = Tegernsee Strecke C) kannste dir mein orangen rahmen nur ma kurz anschauen wenn ich an dir vorbei "krache" ;-) ansonsten wünsch ich dir noch viel spaß mit deiem merida
mfg rAd'N r0ll3r


----------



## mauntenbeiker (6. Februar 2007)

kh-cap schrieb:


> niklas, 9 jahre, nachwuchsbiker.



@kh-cap-junior:

schönes bike, cooler auftritt, hübsche freundin - was will man mehr 

trotzdem solltest du deinen papa mal fragen ob er dir diese uncoolen leuchtdinger aus den laufrädern bastelt - für `ne "straßenzulassung" reichen die eh nicht...


----------



## Dominik82 (6. Februar 2007)

Hier mal mein neu aufgebautes Schwinn Homegrown. Gestern "Nacht" fertig geworden 

Ciao,
Dominik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatboy (6. Februar 2007)

Ein sehr,sehr geiles bike! Geiler Rahmen und ne coole Farbe.

Ich dachte, die bauen nur noch Spinningbikes. Wo hast Du den Rahmen her? Und was kostet der, wenn ich so indiskret sein darf?


----------



## kh-cap (7. Februar 2007)

mauntenbeiker schrieb:


> @kh-cap-junior:
> 
> schönes bike, cooler auftritt, hübsche freundin - was will man mehr
> 
> trotzdem solltest du deinen papa mal fragen ob er dir diese uncoolen leuchtdinger aus den laufrädern bastelt - für `ne "straßenzulassung" reichen die eh nicht...



diese dinger habe ich schon rausgenommen, ebenso die an dem scott und seine hübsche freundin ist seine 6-jährige schwester. zur zeit zieht er seine räder noch     dem weiblichen geschlecht vor.

kh-cap


----------



## Schafschützer (7. Februar 2007)

Das Schwinn ist ein Kunstwerk.


----------



## metulsky (7. Februar 2007)

Dominik82 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neu aufgebautes Schwinn Homegrown. Gestern "Nacht" fertig geworden
> 
> Ciao,
> Dominik.



sehr geil !

sven


----------



## Dominik82 (7. Februar 2007)

fatboy schrieb:


> Ein sehr,sehr geiles bike! Geiler Rahmen und ne coole Farbe.
> 
> Ich dachte, die bauen nur noch Spinningbikes. Wo hast Du den Rahmen her? Und was kostet der, wenn ich so indiskret sein darf?



Danke für die Blumen  Schwinn baut leider nur noch minderwertige Baumarkt-Bikes. Eigentlich schade drum.

Ich habe während meines Praxissemesters in den USA das Schwinn als Komplettrad bei eBay gekauft. Hat 460EUR gekostet   Die White Brothers is mir dann für knapp über 100EUR zugelaufen. Auch ebay.com. Die Kiste sah damals so aus (direkt nachm Auspacken):


----------



## IGGY (7. Februar 2007)

@Dominik82 Sehr sehr geil  Respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daddy yo yo (7. Februar 2007)

*das schwinn ist pipifein! * einzig die flagge würd ich von der ansonsten sehr schönen white bros. abmachen. ich hatte mal die blaue xc-4, geile bocksteife xc-gabel!

das schwinn homegrown gab's auch mal in so richtig geilen glitzer-farben...











klick mich.


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (7. Februar 2007)

schönes schwinn, nur bei den pedalen hätt ich gleich die eggbeater gekauft.
Schöne blaue Nippel übrigens  die hab ich auch


----------



## Monday (7. Februar 2007)

Geiles Schwinn  

Made by Yeti


----------



## matou (7. Februar 2007)

ja, klasse Schwinn...sticht mal wieder dezent aus dem Einheitsbrei heraus!


----------



## Meridateufel (7. Februar 2007)

geiles schwinn muss ich auch eifach mal so sagen
doch gefällt mir hat was *daumen hoch*


----------



## Limit83 (8. Februar 2007)

Hab den goldenen Schwinn Homegrown Rahmen mit Riss im Unterrohr auf dem Fernseher stehen, hat mir 2 Jahre treu gediehnt, bis es mir gebrochen ist...


----------



## Single-Trail (8. Februar 2007)

@ Dominik82:

sieht das nur so aus oder hast du den nooby nic vorne falschrum draufgemacht


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (8. Februar 2007)

ne, des passt so.


----------



## IGGY (9. Februar 2007)




----------



## abbath (9. Februar 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (9. Februar 2007)

cc bike mit rockring?


----------



## kh-cap (9. Februar 2007)

warum nicht? andere haben zur zeit schutzbleche dran und duschen nicht unter 40 grad  
mir stellt sich eher die frage, ob der rahmen nicht eine nummer zu klein ist. die sattelüberhöhung ist schon krass, obwohl unter dem vorbau spacer sind und er 6-9 grad steigung hat.

kh-cap


----------



## abbath (9. Februar 2007)

racejo schrieb:


> cc bike mit rockring?



Ohne Kettenblatt außen sieht das sonst eher doof aus.

Überhöhung sind 9cm - find ich ganz angenehm (Riser Lenker ist z.B. wieder weg). Sicherlich könnte ich auch einen höheren Rahmen fahren, aber dank 64er Oberrohrlänge find ich den hier ganz gut.

Edit: Zur Bashguard-Frage:


----------



## FeierFox (9. Februar 2007)

abbath schrieb:


> Ohne Kettenblatt außen ...


Und wo bleibt der Sinn bei der ganzen Aktion ?


----------



## JoeDesperado (9. Februar 2007)

vom rahmen her (farbgebung) gefällt mir der stump(f)jumper besser - wäre natürlich noch feiner mit der ausstattung des s-works.
der sinn des rockrings am cc-bike bleibt mir auch verborgen...dann doch lieber gleich auch singlespeed


----------



## hasenheide (9. Februar 2007)

Nur 1 Kettenblatt für CC verstehe ich auch nicht!?


----------



## Gorth (9. Februar 2007)

finde den Sinn der Aktion durchaus gegeben, zumindest im Training bei längeren Ausfahrten im Gelände fahr ich auch fast nur aufm Mittleren.

@abbath: ist das ein 38er oder 40er?


----------



## abbath (10. Februar 2007)

Kein Verschalten, kein Chainsuck, günstiger Kettenblattverschleiß... Die beiden anderen Blätter brauch ich halt nicht wirklich.
Ist ein 34er Blatt, ich tret eher hochfrequent.


----------



## Popeye34 (10. Februar 2007)

Quantec SL 19"...Umwerfer ist schon bestellt!






XzippO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (10. Februar 2007)

abbath schrieb:


> Ohne Kettenblatt außen sieht das sonst eher doof aus.
> 
> ...
> 
> Edit: Zur Bashguard-Frage:



mach doch einfach ein großes kettenblatt statt dem rockring dran. ist leichter sieht besser aus und du bist nicht gezwungen auf das große blatt zu schalten.


----------



## Sahnie (10. Februar 2007)

xzippo schrieb:


> Quantec SL 19"...Umwerfer ist schon bestellt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh ein echter Radfahrer. Mindestens 4,5 Kilogramm beim Bankdrücken.


----------



## Popeye34 (10. Februar 2007)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Oh ein echter Radfahrer. Mindestens 4,5 Kilogramm beim Bankdrücken.



 , eigendlich wollte ich das MTB zeigen, aber ich glaube das du etwas mit deinen Augen hast!!! 
Du könntest ja auch deine Meinung zur Lampe und zur Box äußern 

zu den Gewichten: die Langhantel mit den "4,5"kg ist für mein Schulter/Armbereich, ich mache einen Handstand, packe die Hantel auf meine Füße und mach dabei Liegestütze!!


XzippO


----------



## abbath (10. Februar 2007)

racejo schrieb:


> mach doch einfach ein großes kettenblatt statt dem rockring dran. ist leichter sieht besser aus und du bist nicht gezwungen auf das große blatt zu schalten.



Wenn Du genau hingesehen hättest, wäre Dir aufgefallen, dass da überhaupt kein Umwerfer dran ist. Großes Kettenblatt wiegt also mehr, da das auch Umwerfer und Schalthebel erfordern würde. Der einzige Vorteil wäre, dass ich mir bei der Gelegenheit die neue XTR samt DualControl dranschrauben könnte.
Bin vorher 32/44 gefahren, so ist besser.
...und der Rockring sieht besser aus als ein Blatt ohne: Bild in Benutzeralbum




@xzippo Was ist an dem Umwerfer auszusetzen? Wird XTR oder was? Dann aber auch die Kurbel. Flaschenhalter missfallen.


----------



## Popeye34 (10. Februar 2007)

abbath schrieb:


> Wenn Du genau hingesehen hättest, wäre Dir aufgefallen, dass da überhaupt kein Umwerfer dran ist. Großes Kettenblatt wiegt also mehr, da das auch Umwerfer und Schalthebel erfordern würde. Der einzige Vorteil wäre, dass ich mir bei der Gelegenheit die neue XTR samt DualControl dranschrauben könnte.
> Bin vorher 32/44 gefahren, so ist besser.
> ...und der Rockring sieht besser aus als ein Blatt ohne: Bild in Benutzeralbum
> 
> ...



Ja, es kommt ein Top-Swing XTR 07 Umwerfer rann und Später noch die Kurbel......

Xzippo


----------



## zwärg (10. Februar 2007)

kann mir auch hier mein bike jemand rein tun?
anke viel mal.

ps:ist im album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (10. Februar 2007)

Hi
@ Zwärg: Hier ist es:





mfg flo


----------



## zwärg (10. Februar 2007)

danke viel mal.


----------



## Pevloc (10. Februar 2007)

Wow, endlic hmal wieder was richtig geiles! 10 Punkte!


----------



## trailblaster (11. Februar 2007)

mach mal draußen ein bild von dem price


----------



## keipet2 (11. Februar 2007)

Bild von meinem CC-Bike


----------



## damonsta (11. Februar 2007)

xzippo schrieb:


> Quantec SL 19"...Umwerfer ist schon bestellt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DER Hammer das Bike, gefällt richtig gut. Nix zum Posen, aber dennnoch eine geile Fahrmaschine. So ähnlich wird mein neues auch aussehen, nur schöner  
Ne, im Ernst: 10 Punkte!
Was wiegt es denn?


----------



## Mini-Martin (11. Februar 2007)

keipet2 schrieb:


> Bild von meinem CC-Bike



Sehr geiles Rad!! Steh zwar nicht so auf die WCS-Parts aber die Farbzusammenstellung ist echt gelungen.

Martin


----------



## abbath (11. Februar 2007)

Das Stevens ist wirklich hübsch, nur wären die Flaschenhalter in schwarz sicher schöner.


----------



## zwärg (11. Februar 2007)

ja ich mache so bald es nicht mehr regnet ein bild wo es draussen ist.
ps:die ketten blätter schalten besser als mein 06 xtr !!!


----------



## Popeye34 (11. Februar 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> DER Hammer das Bike, gefällt richtig gut. Nix zum Posen, aber dennnoch eine geile Fahrmaschine. So ähnlich wird mein neues auch aussehen, nur schöner
> Ne, im Ernst: 10 Punkte!
> Was wiegt es denn?



Danke!
Also so wie es da steht so um die 10,35. Da meine Küchenwaage bei 2000gr schlapp macht , musste ich die Personenwaage nehmen um zu wiegen......

XzippO




Mini-Martin schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Rad!! Steh zwar nicht so auf die WCS-Parts aber die Farbzusammenstellung ist echt gelungen.
> 
> Martin



Ich bin auch gleicher Meinung! 
Sehr hochwertige Bestückung, mit noch schöneren Farben! Ich fahre eher klassisch schwarz, aber dein Bike hätte mir auch ganz gut gefallen..
Das mit den Flaschenhalter in schwarz,.. lieber nicht, so lassen. Ich könnte mir aber sehr gut vorstellen das ein Roter, am Unterrohr das Gesamtbild noch abrunden würde 

Geiles Bike

XzippO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keipet2 (11. Februar 2007)

@ Mini Martin & XzippO

Das Foto ist nicht mehr ganz aktuell.
Nach dem Carbon Lenker Test in der Bike habe den WCS Carbon Lenker und den WCS Vorbau gegen Syntace Teile getauscht. Syntace Duraflite Carbon 9° und F99 Vorbau 120mm sind nun verbaut. 
Die 9° Kröpfung ist genial und fährt sich spitze, wobei das zu beginn sehr  ungewohnt war. Jetzt ist die Position auch kompakter.
Die WCS Carbon Stütze habe ich noch verbaut, da sie bei dem 27,2mm Durchmesser und bei der herausstehenden Länge "schön arbeitet" und etwas Komfort bringt.

@ abbath
Schwarze Flaschenhalten sehen gar nicht gut aus!!! (getestet)

@XzippO
Das mit dem roten Halter habe ich aus schon gedacht, aber das rot der Halter passt nicht zum rot des Unterrohres. 
Da sieht einheitlich einfach besser aus und nicht irgendwie "zusammengewürfelt".

Beste Grüsse


----------



## Deleted 8297 (11. Februar 2007)

Das Stevens siehtr insgesamt klasse aus. So ein paar Details hätte ich sicherlich anders gemacht, aber das ist halt Geschmackssache. Die Specialized Flaschenhalter finde ich übrigens klasse, fahre die auch selbst. Allerdings würden bei die sicherlich die weißen mit rotem Gummi noch stimmiger wirken.


----------



## abbath (11. Februar 2007)

Was is'n mit weißen Flaschenhaltern (ggF. lackieren)? Das silbrige passt jedenfalls auch nicht (afaik ;-))...

Edit: Upps zu spät.


----------



## Hupert (11. Februar 2007)

zwärg schrieb:


> ps:die ketten blätter schalten besser als mein 06 xtr !!!



Sorry das ist so unglaubwürdig wie nur irgendmöglich...


----------



## damonsta (11. Februar 2007)

Sehe ich auch so. Sinnlos aufgebaut das Bike. Mal megateuer, mal Eco!


----------



## JoeDesperado (11. Februar 2007)

Flo7 schrieb:


>



interessante bremshebelstellung - wirkt extrem unergonomisch mMn.
ansonsten: viel weniger mühe und aufwand für's foto sind wohl kaum möglich.


----------



## zwärg (11. Februar 2007)

die bremsen earen noch nicht justiärt und angezogen.
doch,sie schalten echt besser als meine xtr, müsst mir das ja nicht glauben ist aber so.


----------



## Beach90 (11. Februar 2007)

Also das Stevens is einfach Top , da passt einfach alles


----------



## trail-kob (12. Februar 2007)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Seht was ich erschaffen habe .
> Mehr Cross Country als Kunstwerk aber nun gut seht selbst.
> 2006 mein treuer Begleiter. Bilder mit dem 2007 Set-up ( Schreibt man das so ) reiche ich nach, ob ihr wollt oder nicht !
> 
> ...




endlich ma ein anderer Nox Fahrer.... ist das ein SLT Eclipse Rahmen, oder ein Satelite ?
ICh finds sehr hübsch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (12. Februar 2007)

trail-kob schrieb:


> endlich ma ein anderer Nox Fahrer.... ist das ein SLT Eclipse Rahmen, oder ein Satelite ?



Eclipse.
Nox Fahrer? *handheb*


----------



## rkersten (12. Februar 2007)

@_stalker_
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3335390&postcount=11335


----------



## _stalker_ (12. Februar 2007)

ja, und weiter? 
ich habe trail-kob auf die frage zu peters bike geantwortet, dass das ein eclipse ist und ich auch nox fahre...was soll ich mit deinem posting anfangen 

edit: oder bin ich etwa halb blind und du wolltest mir damit sagen, dass es doch ein satellite ist?


----------



## Hupert (12. Februar 2007)

zwärg schrieb:


> die bremsen earen noch nicht justiärt und angezogen.
> doch,sie schalten echt besser als meine xtr, müsst mir das ja nicht glauben ist aber so.



Ich muss nem 16 jährigen mit so nem Hobel weder was glauben noch mir Ahnungslosigkeit unterstellen lassen... An welchem anderen deiner Bikes hast du denn deine XTR montiert? Poste doch mal nen Foto davon...


----------



## Gorth (12. Februar 2007)

schon geil was man sich als 16 Jähriger von den "Erwachsenen" alles an den Kopf werfen lassen muss...


----------



## Pevloc (12. Februar 2007)

Och Kinders, jetzt habt euch doch alle bitte wieder lieb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorth (13. Februar 2007)

aye sir!


----------



## Peter88 (13. Februar 2007)

trail-kob schrieb:


> endlich ma ein anderer Nox Fahrer.... ist das ein SLT Eclipse Rahmen, oder ein Satelite ?
> ICh finds sehr hübsch...



Danke.

Ja der Stalker hat es richtig erkannt es ist ein SLT.

Sobalt mein HR wieder da ist kommen neue Fotos.

MFG
Peter


----------



## zwärg (13. Februar 2007)

ich habe an diesem bike vorher die xtr gehabt,kannst ja mal zu meinen fotos dort siehst du es.
ich fahre schon genug rad um zu wiessen was gut schaltet und was nicht.
die blätter wo ich drauf habe sind auch 07 modelle,sind leicht anders als die alten.


----------



## Meridaracer (13. Februar 2007)

Man sollte schon davon Ausgehen können das Komponenten die nur aller 5 Jahre in einer neueren Version erscheinen, auch verbesserungen mit sich führen und das nicht nur in Optik und Gewicht sondern auch in Sachen Funktion. Ist jedenfalls meine Meinung


----------



## zwärg (13. Februar 2007)




----------



## damonsta (13. Februar 2007)

zwärg schrieb:


> ich habe an diesem bike vorher die xtr gehabt,kannst ja mal zu meinen fotos dort siehst du es.
> ich fahre schon genug rad um zu wiessen was gut schaltet und was nicht.
> die blätter wo ich drauf habe sind auch 07 modelle,sind leicht anders als die alten.



Das wird dir keiner, der seit 15 Jahren fährt, abnehmen. 
Sorry. Wenn du sagen würdest sie schalten passabel, dafür sind sie super leicht-ok. Aber was erwartest du denn wenn du hier solche arroganten Sprüche loslässt?


----------



## Hupert (13. Februar 2007)

zwärg schrieb:


> ich habe an diesem bike vorher die xtr gehabt,kannst ja mal zu meinen fotos dort siehst du es.
> ich fahre schon genug rad um zu wiessen was gut schaltet und was nicht.
> die blätter wo ich drauf habe sind auch 07 modelle,sind leicht anders als die alten.



Sorry Bürschchen... Du vermagst nichtmal das Wort "Wissen" richtig zu schreiben und willst hier jemandem was erzählen der schon 6 Jahre vor deiner Geburt auf dem Rad saß und sich obendrein noch ein "wenig" des Berufes wegen mit Materialkunde auskennt, was nicht möglich sein kann. Ich denke und hoffe das auch du noch dahinter kommen wirst das nicht alles was teuer ist  (...auch wenn Papa zahlt) auch automatisch gut funktioniert, auch wenn man es sich ungern eingesteht...


----------



## Meridaracer (13. Februar 2007)

Leute jetzt bleibt doch mal alle auf dem Teppich.
Ihr Schaukelt da euch hoch und eure Texte werden immer arroganter, das nervt langsam etwas.

Sorry das ich jetzt sowas schreiben musste, falls das jetzt hier jemanden gestört haben sollte.


----------



## keroson (13. Februar 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> Sorry Bürschchen... Du vermagst nichtmal das Wort "Wissen" richtig zu schreiben



du wärst n guter Politiker, ..."Ich habe damals schon, als du noch...", und ausserdem wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen, dann erstmal nicht auf die Argumente selber sondern auf die Art und Weiße wie sie rübergebracht sind eingehen... Was hat das Wort "Wiessen" damit zu tun wie gut er sich mit aktuellen bike parts auskennt??? Und was haben Bikeparts von früher einmal (wo alles noch besser war) damit zu tun, dass zwärg zwei verschiedene Modelle ausprobiert hat (hast du das auch???) und sein Fazit daraus gezogen hat...


----------



## GlanDas (13. Februar 2007)

könnt ihr mal runterkommen?
Nur weil er keine 30 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat heißt es nicht das er absolut keine Ahnung hat! 
Zudem wird der Schaltvorgang von jedem anders wahrgenommen, so schalten für ihn die Tuneblätter besser als die XTR Blätter. Na und? Dann ist er die XTR Blätter eben mit einem nicht gescheit eingestelltem Umwerfer gefahren...

Achja, als ihr mal jung wart, hat euch das auch nicht immer aufgeregt das die "großen" euch nicht ernst nehmen?

Gruß GlanDas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (13. Februar 2007)

ich finds nur komisch dass der "ach so reife und erwachsene" Hupert immer in kindergarten******** verwickelt ist! Komisch...was wohl der Hintergrund ist  
Wenn er wirklich so erwachsen wär' hätte er den Vergleich mit nem Schmunzeln genommen 
Und wie meine Vorredner gesagt haben. Alter hat null Aussagekraft, den älter wird man von alleine, da muss man nix dazutun 



@zwärg
finde dein Rad ganz cool, aber Kurbel und Blätter sagen mir net so zu. Viel Spass mit dem bike

@hupert: bin sicher du hast mehr Ahnung als der Kleene, aber dein Verhalten, nene.. Wenn du schon den großen Mann spielen musst, dann bitte per PN.

und jetzt Bilder und Schluss mit der Kindergartenkacke!
grüße, daif


----------



## Don Trailo (13. Februar 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> Sorry Bürschchen... Du vermagst nichtmal das Wort "Wissen" richtig zu schreiben und willst hier jemandem was erzählen der schon 6 Jahre vor deiner Geburt auf dem Rad saß und sich obendrein noch ein "wenig" des Berufes wegen mit Materialkunde auskennt, was nicht möglich sein kann. Ich denke und hoffe das auch du noch dahinter kommen wirst das nicht alles was teuer ist  (...auch wenn Papa zahlt) auch automatisch gut funktioniert, auch wenn man es sich ungern eingesteht...



tja ich versuche ja immer neutral zu sein ,aber als 40ig jähriger und nach knapp 20 mtb`s und muss ich diesen herren recht geben  

@zwärg sei ein wenig bescheiden! hier kannst du noch viel lernen !du wolltest konstruktive kritik und kannst damit nicht umgehen... 
schade  ( doch eben du bist noch am anfang deiner reise und du wirst mit und ohne bike auf die schnautze fallen )wie wir auch schon im leben


----------



## Meridaracer (13. Februar 2007)

Willkommen bei Neni!!!

Ich glaube die Erziehung sollten wir mal seiner Mutter lassen

und 

das Erfahrung sammeln ihm selbst​
      ​


----------



## zwärg (13. Februar 2007)

ok redet lieber wider über die bikes und sicher nicht über mich.
und so am rande,bin überhaupt nicht arogant!!

und noch weitere schöne ,  tage hier im forum.


----------



## Don Trailo (13. Februar 2007)

wo bleiben die räder ? , möchte wieder bikes kritisieren


----------



## pueftel (14. Februar 2007)

..also wieder Räder. Meins im ,nicht mehr ganz, aktuellen Aufzug.






Frank


----------



## IGGY (14. Februar 2007)

Wo ist die neue Gabel?


----------



## Meridaracer (14. Februar 2007)

Hallo würde gerne mal wissen was das für Schalthebel sind und was Sie wiegen. Hab nähmlich solche lange nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## pueftel (14. Februar 2007)

..man iggy, geh mir nicht andauernd mit der Gabel auf den Sack! Ich arbeite daran... 

@meridaracer

..das sind DuraAce Lenkerendschalthebel(9fach) mit PAUL-Schellen. Was die wiegen kann ich Dir nicht genau sagen. Jemand hat hier mal ein Bild mit den Hebeln auf der Waage gezeigt. Musst evtl. mal suchen.

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (14. Februar 2007)

pueftel schrieb:


> ..also wieder Räder. Meins im ,nicht mehr ganz, aktuellen Aufzug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Specialized S-Works, ist immer Geil!
Nur, die Kurbel/Schelle/Nokon-farbe passt für mich absolut nicht an dein Rad! Rot wäre da wahrscheinlich die bessere Wahl....., Schalthebel finde ich auch unpassend, warum hast du sie drauf? Leicht, besseres schalten bzw Aussehen?

XzippO


----------



## pueftel (14. Februar 2007)

weil ich kann! 

mal im Ernst, ausser Rohloff und o7er xtr, hab ich jetzt alle Hebelgeschwüre durch. Daumenhebel bleiben für mich erste Wahl, haptisch sowie funktionell und ästetisch erst recht.



rot als Komplimänterfarbe an s-work HTs hat übrigens Iggy gepachtet .


Frank


----------



## abbath (14. Februar 2007)

also ich find die güldenen teile geil.


----------



## Popeye34 (14. Februar 2007)

Das ist meine neuste CC Rakete!!! 







XzippO


----------



## Pevloc (14. Februar 2007)

Haha, voll der neue Witz.


----------



## Don Trailo (14. Februar 2007)

Specialized S-Works hat was 
ich finde dasist ja wieder mal richtig custom! 
 ich stehe zwar gar nicht auf alu ht`s doch du hast was draus gemacht ! bravo
und die daumenschalter love!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (14. Februar 2007)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ich stehe zwar gar nicht auf alu ht`s



schau noch mal genau hin...
eine starrgabel am mtb werd ich übrigens nie akzeptieren können


----------



## Meridaracer (14. Februar 2007)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> schau noch mal genau hin...
> eine starrgabel am mtb werd ich übrigens nie akzeptieren können



Ich weißes ich weißes es ist der Carbonrahmen, jetzt bekomme ich fünf Punkte.

Und auserdem wurde doch gesagt das eine Federgabel im anmarsch ist und noch mal Fünf Punkte.

macht Gesamt 10 ZEHN Punkte


----------



## Don Trailo (14. Februar 2007)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> schau noch mal genau hin...
> eine starrgabel am mtb werd ich übrigens nie akzeptieren können [/QUOTE ] oh schande ist ja aus carbon... noch fieser


----------



## daddy yo yo (14. Februar 2007)

abbath schrieb:


> also ich find die güldenen teile geil.


ich wiederum finde sie voll daneben. frei nach dem motto _"gold ist der neue trend. ach, lass uns gold dranmachen, ob's passt, ist egal"_. finde einfach, das gold passt überhaupt nicht. sorry.


----------



## abbath (14. Februar 2007)

Ich dachte weiß mit schwarzen Anbauteilen wäre (wieder) der absolute Trend?


----------



## [email protected]!t (14. Februar 2007)

mir gefällt das s-works, wäre mir jedoch auf dauer zu hart... nichtmal ein richtiges sitzpolzter


----------



## Peter88 (14. Februar 2007)

Na das S-Works geht ja mal gar nicht!
Nicht wirklich optimal für CC aber ein kunstwerk ist es alle mal.lol
Hauptsache gold und schön teuer.

MFG
Peter


----------



## GlanDas (14. Februar 2007)

Wie fahren sich die Speedking?


----------



## fatboy (14. Februar 2007)

Kunst ist das S-Works allemal.

Willst Du nicht mal den Steuersatz farblich anpassen? Finde ja immer, dass Farbunterschiede bei Sattelklemme und Steuersatz nicht so der Bringer sind. Aber das kann man sehen, wie man will.

Die shifter gehen aber IMHO optisch überhaupt nicht. Topmodern und Retro zusammen...

Ist wie ein 911er mit Speichenfelgen oder ne Isetta mit Recarositzen...


----------



## _stalker_ (15. Februar 2007)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Na das S-Works geht ja mal gar nicht!



ist das dein ernst? optisch oder technisch gesehen geht es nicht?
bist du überhaupt schon mal ein leichtes starrbike gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pueftel (15. Februar 2007)

..so mal schauen auf welche Kommentare ich näher eingehe.

Was ja wirklich stark zu polarisieren scheint ist die Farbe. Nun, da gebe ich euch stellenweise recht. Die Kombination tune-gold und Nokon-gold ist wirklich etwas unglücklich. 

Seit gestern sind power cordz von lo DuPont verbaut! Mach mal bei Gelegenheit ein Bild.


Einen dümmeren Kommentar wie von Peter88 muss man  schon lange suchen. Du scheinst ja erst seit Plattformsystemen und Scheibenbremsen mtb zu fahren.

Fatboy bohrt in meiner größten Wunde. Leider ist der Steuersatz beim s-works carbon ht  integriert, da gibt es wenige Möglichkeiten was zu verändern. Ich suche noch.

Die Hebel schalten nur nach einem alten, sehr ausgereiften System, das Material ist topmodern.

Sonst empfehle ich allen stalkers Kommentar, fahrt mal ein (sehr) leichtes Starrbike!


Frank


----------



## Gorth (15. Februar 2007)

wegen dem Steuersatz: wie wäre es mit einem Chris King Perdido? Hast Du Dich dahingehend schonmal erkundigt? Oder den Tune integrierten Steuersatz, dann passts auch wieder mit den Eloxalfarben der Tune Bauteile


----------



## pueftel (15. Februar 2007)

..mit dem integrierten Steuersatz von ck ist das so ne Sache. Angeblich müssen die Steuerrohre nachgearbeitet werden und ob und wie und wann man den bekommt, weis auch keiner so genau. Alle nur sehr schwammige Informationen.

..der bubu ist doch ein semi-integrierter Steuersatz  oder?


Frank


----------



## damonsta (15. Februar 2007)

Bubu ist semiintegriert. Aber miss dochmal dein Steuerrohr aus.


----------



## DAMDAM (15. Februar 2007)

Mal wieder meins mit etwas anderer Ausstattung :





und nochmal in Größer :





Das Bremsleitungsseil wird vorne natürlich noch gekürzt!!!


----------



## Exekuhtot (15. Februar 2007)

Bis auf die XT Kurbeln sehr hübsch.


----------



## _stalker_ (15. Februar 2007)

hey das wollte ich grade sagen


----------



## GlanDas (15. Februar 2007)

Kann das sein das die Tune Hörnchen irre lang sind?


----------



## Focusbiker90 (15. Februar 2007)

Auch wenn die güldenen Tune Hörnchen etwas aus dem Rahmen fallen, sehr sehr schick! 
Was sind das für Kettenblätter? FSA?


Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridateufel (15. Februar 2007)

geiles Teil
un ich mag auch die kurbel passt gut zum "Scott" auf dem Oberrohr


----------



## Leinetiger (16. Februar 2007)

Dann lasst mal hören, was ihr hierzu zu sagen habt:


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. Februar 2007)

Gefällt mir sehr gut.
 Ich würde an Deiner Stelle noch das weiße Lenkerband durch schwarzes ersetzen. Auch wenn ein paar weiße Aufschriften am Rad sind, fände ich das doch stimmiger.


----------



## Meridaracer (16. Februar 2007)

Oder rotes (wens das gibt).
Und wie lange fährst du eigentlich schon die Scareb.
Bei mir hat Sie 3 1/2 Jahre gehalten, ja und jetzt fahre ich ne R7 Super.
Ach ja das Bike ist klasse. Mit schwarzen oder eventuell Goldenen Nokonzügen (Gold wegen der Naben und Bremse), dann währe es der Hammer.


----------



## _stalker_ (16. Februar 2007)

Genau diese Anregung habe ich auch als Kommentar zu Leinetigers Bike in seinem Fotoalbum hinterlassen 

Nach diesen beiden optischen Krachern schaut mein Nox jetzt zwar im Vergleich etwas trist aus, aber damit kann ich leben 





Reifen kommen demnächst andere drauf - ist so noch auf Schnee ausgelegt 
Auch ansonsten wird wohl noch das eine oder andere geändert...


----------



## Deleted 8297 (16. Februar 2007)

Hier mal mein neues, habe versucht die Farblinie konsequent umzusetzen, hoffe es ist mir gelungen. Der Sattel ist ein bewusster Ausreisser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (16. Februar 2007)

Ich glaube, mit ein/zwei Spacern unterm Vorbau gäbe es ein authentischeres Tourenfully ab, als es so als XC Semmel zu verkaufen. Da passen der Riserbar und die fetten Reifen nicht wirklich zu. Ist aber ein schönes Bike


----------



## Meridaracer (16. Februar 2007)

schön aber das restliche Schaftrohr über den Vorbau das kommt doch noch weg, oder ??? Ansonsten gut gelungen mit deiner Konsequenz.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (16. Februar 2007)

Der Vorbau ist neu und baut 5mm flacher als ein üblicher Ritchey, etc. daher erstmal die Spacer obendrauf, denn wenn ich mal Lenker oder Vorbau wechseln sollte, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, oder aber feststelle, dass soch noch ein paar mm Spacer drunter könnten, dann ist ein Schaft nicht mehr "dranbaubar".


----------



## Meridaracer (16. Februar 2007)

Carnifex schrieb:


> Der Vorbau ist neu und baut 5mm flacher als ein üblicher Ritchey, etc. daher erstmal die Spacer obendrauf, denn wenn ich mal Lenker oder Vorbau wechseln sollte, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, oder aber feststelle, dass soch noch ein paar mm Spacer drunter könnten, dann ist ein Schaft nicht mehr "dranbaubar".



Gutes Argument und schlau nachgedacht, Respekt


----------



## badboy-rudi (16. Februar 2007)

Hier mein neues Quantec custom-made als RR-Ersatz .
Deßhalb die Slics.

Neuer Versuch:


----------



## Nose (16. Februar 2007)

wie man sieht, sieht man nix...


----------



## badboy-rudi (16. Februar 2007)

Nose schrieb:


> wie man sieht, sieht man nix...



Stimmt. Kleines Problem beim Laden des Fotos.

Ist aber behoben wie man am größeren Bild sieht.


----------



## Fetzo (17. Februar 2007)

Servus!
von euern bikes is ja eins geiler wie das andere... 
so...dann will ich auch mal:









nach dem einsatz...






gruß dom!


----------



## Schafschützer (17. Februar 2007)

Ein Rad im Bad, eins im Schlafzimmer. Ihr seid bestimmt nicht verheiratet. Trotzdem, so richtig gefallen hat mir keines.


----------



## Meridaracer (17. Februar 2007)

Mr. Black äh quatsch Blackbike, wann kommt denn der neue Film  

Ne quatsch, sieht auch nicht so schlecht aus, nur etwas "unnormal" für CC.
Keine Klickies und der Sattel, da wirds meinem Hintern zu gemütlich und der Speed geht verloren. Aber ich denke mal du bist ehr so nen Tourenbiker.
Aber Klickies müssen trotzdem sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monday (17. Februar 2007)

Leinetiger schrieb:


> Dann lasst mal hören, was ihr hierzu zu sagen habt:



Hallo Leinetiger,

dein Mythos gefällt mir echt gut. Wie funktioniert das Lenkerband mit den Grip Shift´s? Will das am nächsten Rad auch mal versuchen.


----------



## CSB (19. Februar 2007)

So, dann will ich auch mal die Karten auf den Tisch legen  









Dass ein Bar-End etwas nach oben steht hab ich erst nach dem Photographieren bemerkt......Glaubt bloß nicht dass ich deshalb ein paar Neue mache




.


----------



## polo (19. Februar 2007)

wow! klasse. sogar die silber-gold-mischung gefällt mir.
nachträge: 
sind das auch noch goldene nippel?
gabelschaft wird noch abgesägt, oder?


----------



## Baxx (19. Februar 2007)

CSB schrieb:


> So, dann will ich auch mal die Karten auf den Tisch legen



Sehr schön aufgebaut! Die gecleante XTR gefällt mir.


----------



## metulsky (19. Februar 2007)

CSB schrieb:


> So, dann will ich auch mal die Karten auf den Tisch legen
> 
> 
> Dass ein Bar-End etwas nach oben steht hab ich erst nach dem Photographieren bemerkt......Glaubt bloß nicht dass ich deshalb ein paar Neue mache
> ...



sag mal - ist die kurbel neu eloxiert oder lackiert ? haelt das gut ?

sven


----------



## Don Trailo (19. Februar 2007)

metulsky schrieb:


> sag mal - ist die kurbel neu eloxiert oder lackiert ? haelt das gut ?
> 
> sven



 ja bitte was hast du mit der kurbel gemacht.... geschliffen.. poliert??


----------



## Deleted 8297 (19. Februar 2007)

Warum sind die Hörnchen nicht gleichmäßig ausgerichtet, ist ein Arm kürzer.

Sonst ein schönes Bike. Bis auf die ungleichen Bar-Ends ganz ansprechend. Aber die ungleichen Dinger machen das Foto irgendwie unansehnlich und ziehen die Gesamte Optik herunter. Man hat den Eindruck, dass nicht die Bar-Ends ungleich sind, sondern das Bike, das dann so garnicht mehr so toll erscheint. Jetzt merk ich´s, es liegt an den ungleichen Bar-Ends, irgendwie gefällt mir der Holzscheit im Hintergrund viel besser, der ist wenigstens natürlich ungleich, im Gegensatz zu diesen schief montierten Bar-Ends. Da hät doch wirklich ein neues Foto sein können....

Aber nein! Sowas wollt der Herr ja nicht machen!! Ich schneid jetzt das Bike aus dem Bild und benutz den schönen Holzscheit als Hintergrundbild!!!

Der hat wenigstens was, im Gegensatz zu diesem Bike mit den unsäglich schief montierten Bar-Ends.....blablabla.....sülz..bla.....ärger.....


----------



## Meridaracer (19. Februar 2007)

Carnifex schrieb:


> Warum sind die Hörnchen nicht gleichmäßig ausgerichtet, ist ein Arm kürzer.
> 
> Sonst ein schönes Bike.



les mal unterm Bild weiter, nur mal so als Tipp nebenbei


----------



## Deleted 8297 (19. Februar 2007)

> Dass ein Bar-End etwas nach oben steht hab ich erst nach dem Photographieren bemerkt......Glaubt bloß nicht dass ich deshalb ein paar Neue mache



Schande über ihn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rerun (19. Februar 2007)

@csb
Das nenne ich mal wieder ein Kunstwerk! Respekt!
Darf man fragen was das Gerät wiegt? Was hast Du genau mit der FCM960 gemacht? Von der Kurbel würden mir noch ein paar Nahaufnahmen gefallen...


PS: Am linken Hörnchen scheinst Du wohl einfach stärker zu ziehen


----------



## Deleted 8297 (19. Februar 2007)

Man könnt ja beinah meinen er hat die passend zur Duke Ice-blue pulvern lassen.


----------



## Meridaracer (19. Februar 2007)

Er hat die Aufkleber abgezogen und vergessen die Kurbel mit Spiritus zu reinigen.
So sieht es jedenfalls auf dem Bild aus


----------



## Leinetiger (19. Februar 2007)

Monday schrieb:


> Hallo Leinetiger,
> 
> dein Mythos gefällt mir echt gut. Wie funktioniert das Lenkerband mit den Grip Shift´s? Will das am nächsten Rad auch mal versuchen.



Das funktioniert einwandfrei, aber ich habe 2 lagen gemacht, da es sonst zu dünn gewesen wär..


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. Februar 2007)

Carnifex schrieb:


> Man könnt ja beinah meinen er hat die passend zur Duke Ice-blue pulvern lassen.



Ice-blue? Das ist doch Bomber-Orange, passend zur Z1 und dem besagten Holzscheit.

Ernsthaft: Sehr schönes Rad. Man sieht, daß es mit viel Detailverliebtheit zusammengestellt wurde, und es paßt auch alles zusammen. Vor allem die Kurbel finde ich echt stark, da mir die Originalfarbe der 960er Serie (Chromica?) eh nicht gefällt.


----------



## Hupert (20. Februar 2007)

Carnifex schrieb:


> Man könnt ja beinah meinen er hat die passend zur Duke Ice-blue pulvern lassen.



Und ich dachte auf den ersten Blick die "Duke" wäre ne ungelabelte Fox (welche aber auch irgendwie billig ausgesehen hätte)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (20. Februar 2007)

Also ich find die 960er Kurbel im Originalzustand schöner - das musste mal gesagt werden, sonst wird er noch größenwahnsinnig  

Die helle Gabel harmoniert außerdem nicht mit den goldenen Teilen.


----------



## Rolf (20. Februar 2007)

CSB schrieb:


> So, dann will ich auch mal die Karten auf den Tisch legen



Wunderschön  

Farblich toll abgestimmt, insb. Gabel und Kurbel harmonieren sehr gut und gefallen mir jeweils auch viel besser als im Orginalzustand!



			
				Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich dachte auf den ersten Blick die "Duke" wäre ne ungelabelte Fox (welche aber auch irgendwie billig ausgesehen hätte)...



Ich glaube immer noch, dass es eine Fox ist, und finde dass sie so richtig gut aussieht.

Schaft würde ich übrigens nicht mehr abschneiden, der kleine Carbon-Spacer obendrauf gefällt mir ganz gut.


----------



## Hupert (20. Februar 2007)

Rolf schrieb:


> Ich glaube immer noch, dass es eine Fox ist, und finde dass sie so richtig gut aussieht.



Es ist eine und sie sieht so unspektakulär aus (was ich eigentlich gut finde...) das sie langweilig aussieht... genau wie die Kurbel übrigens.


----------



## rkersten (20. Februar 2007)

schöne Diskussion auch ein sehr schönes Müsing aber mir wär mal wieder nach Bildern!!!


----------



## Deleted 8297 (20. Februar 2007)

Hab leider kein anderes Bike mehr zu posten, oh....moment....doch.....sogar ein Verwechselbild.....Moment!.....Im Grunde genommen sind es ja zwei Bilder....Allerdings ohne Holzscheit, aber immerhin mit einem Holzscheit-Bausatz im Hintergrund, bloß der passende Inbus zum Montieren fehlte 

Also:




und 26 Std. später, was fällt auf?!





Hatte leider vergessen bei der HandyCam den Makro wieder auszuschalten, dadurch sind die Bilder etwas unscharf.


----------



## Don Trailo (20. Februar 2007)

Carnifex schrieb:


> und 26 Std. später, was fällt auf?!



 ...das du auf univega stehst... 
......nach dem motto lieber 2 statt keins......


----------



## Cubeflizer (20. Februar 2007)

ich würde sagen bei dem 2. Bild ist einfach anderes (bzw. schlechteres) wetter

MfG
Cubeflizer


----------



## Meridaracer (20. Februar 2007)

einmal ganz hart und einmal ganz weich je nach dem wie man am Morgen geduscht hat


----------



## abbath (20. Februar 2007)

Das Univega Hardtail find ich geil. Die rote Alien Stütze ist mal ein richtig schön offensiver Blickfang. Passt.


----------



## Meridateufel (20. Februar 2007)

geile Bikes un so schön starr/soft
also dass fully is nun nich ganz mein geschmack aber das hardtail hauts raus 
respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CSB (20. Februar 2007)

@ polo: ja, die Nippel sind auch goldfarben eloxiert! Die Spacer lasse ich vorerst mal dran, die stören mich eigentlich nicht....ausserdem hab ich das bike noch nicht ernsthaft im Gelände bewegt, ich muss erst mal die Sitzposition genau checken...

@ rerun: das Rad wiegt so wie es dasteht 9,69 kg. Es sind zwar einige relativ schwere Teile dran, der Rahmen wiegt aber nur 1190 gr in 17,5"

@ carnifex: lese ich da etwa sowas wie Sarkasmus aus deinen Zeilen heraus 

@ hupert: für die einen ist es langweilig, für die andern dezente Zurückhaltung oder auch "Understatement" 

Die Kurbel und die Verstellschrauben der Fox habe ich mit "Glasperlen" gestrahlt.
Unter Glasperlen könnt ihr euch weißes Pulver vorstellen das sich aus unzähligen mikroskopisch kleinen Glaskügelchen zusammensetzt. Dieses Strahlgut ist sehr Materialschonend und trägt nur sehr wenig ab, weshalb das Strahlen der Kurbeln auch gute 45 Minuten gedauert hat. 
Gleich danach habe ich die Kurbel großzügig mit Schutzwachs behandelt um eventueller Korrosion vorzubeugen.


----------



## rkersten (20. Februar 2007)

@CSB ... Das große Kettenblatt ist falsch montiert ... der Nippel gehört hinter die Kurbel! Ansonsten sieht es sehr schick aus


----------



## Cubeflizer (20. Februar 2007)

Die Kurbel finde ich geil (wie das ganze Rad), 
vorallem weilman noch so leicht das XTR Logo durch sieht trotz des "bestrahlens". 
(nur so nebenbei: das 3. Kettenblatt ist aufjedenfall falschmontiert und bei dem 2. Ketteblatt bin ich mir nicht ganz so sicher) Mist leicht zu spät.

MfG
Cubeflizer


----------



## _booze_ (20. Februar 2007)

Carnifex schrieb:


> sogar ein Verwechselbild


auf dem unteren bild ist links ein ast weniger ist mir sofort aufgefallen


----------



## salzbrezel (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo!

Hier mein schnelles Radel!

Profil:




Antrieb:




Rückansicht




Cockpit:





Rahmen: GT Zaskar Race 2001 Größe XL, 54cm
Gabel: Marzocchi Marathon Race 2005
Bremsen: Magura Louise 2006, 180/160mm
Schaltwerk: Sram X0 2004
Schalthebel: Sram X0 2004 (noch die in "Faseroptik")
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT Down Swing 2005
Kurbel: Shimano Deore XT 2003
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS, 120mm
Lenker: Ritchey WCS OS
Bar-Ends: Ritchey WCS
Steuersatz: Ritchey WCS
Sattelstütze: Richtey Pro 400mm (die WCS gibts leider nur in 350mm)
Sattel: Selle San Marco Aspide in der Magura Green Edition
Pedale: Shimano PDM 520
Kette/Kassette: Shimano HG 73 (für das HG 93er Zeug fahre ich zu viel  )
Gewicht: 11,5kg komplett mit Tacho, usw.

Pläne für dieses Jahr: 
1. neuer LRS (damit lassen sich 500-700g sparen)
2. irgendwie die blöden Cantisockel da rausbekommen (schon einiges versucht)
3. noch eine schönere Halterung für die Bremsleitung finden (im Moment sind es diese Metalldinger, die in die Zugführungen geschraubt sind, sieht nich gut aus, weil die Leitung so frei steht).
4. ein paar Marathons damit fahren

Gruß...


----------



## andi1969 (20. Februar 2007)

@ salzbrezel    MMMM GT sind halt immer noch richtig geile Bikes.....
war in den 90 zigern mein Traum.


----------



## abbath (20. Februar 2007)

Geilomat.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (20. Februar 2007)

Na so langsam gehts ja hier wieder mit vernünftigen Bikes weiter


----------



## Hupert (20. Februar 2007)

CSB schrieb:


> @ hupert: für die einen ist es langweilig, für die andern dezente Zurückhaltung oder auch "Understatement"
> 
> Die Kurbel und die Verstellschrauben der Fox habe ich mit "Glasperlen" gestrahlt.
> Unter Glasperlen könnt ihr euch weißes Pulver vorstellen das sich aus unzähligen mikroskopisch kleinen Glaskügelchen zusammensetzt. Dieses Strahlgut ist sehr Materialschonend und trägt nur sehr wenig ab, weshalb das Strahlen der Kurbeln auch gute 45 Minuten gedauert hat.
> Gleich danach habe ich die Kurbel großzügig mit Schutzwachs behandelt um eventueller Korrosion vorzubeugen.



Völlig matt scheint die Kurbel ja nicht zu sein... ich denke das müsste man sich mal live anschauen um sich nen Bild zu machen... Understatement predige ich jedoch auch immer. Weiß hier jemand wie Shimano das Finish der handelsüblichen 960ér XTR Gruppe hinbekommen hat? Eloxiert und dann poliert?? Bin da auch gerade am basteln in der Richtung... für nen Glasperlstrahler würde ich (und meine Finger) mittlerweile ALLES geben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kettenknecht (21. Februar 2007)

Fetzo schrieb:


>



die "aufhängung" gefällt mir


----------



## daddy yo yo (21. Februar 2007)

welche gabel ist das auf dem univega-hardtail?


----------



## Deleted 8297 (21. Februar 2007)

Das ist eine Carbotech Alu Gabel


----------



## Sahnie (21. Februar 2007)

kettenknecht schrieb:


> die "aufhängung" gefällt mir



Kein Wunder bei deinem Namen.


----------



## FeierFox (21. Februar 2007)

@salzbrezel:
das mit dem stein is nen echt fauler trick.
aber schönes bike sonst.


----------



## abbath (21. Februar 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> 2. irgendwie die blöden Cantisockel da rausbekommen (schon einiges versucht)



Kann man nicht oben 'nen Schlitz reinsägen und dann mit 'nem ausreichend großen Schlitschraubenzieher rausschrauben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CSB (21. Februar 2007)

@ rkersten + cubeflitzer:

Oh Mann...ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen dass der "Kettenfang-Stift" nicht hinter der Kurbel ist....Asche auf mein Haupt!!!  Aber sowas passiert halt wenn man's eilig hat alles zusammenzuschrauben, weil man es kaum erwarten kann das fertige Bike zu sehen .
Egal der Stift ist sowieso nur für Leute gedacht die "zu blöd" sind die Umwerfer-Anschläge richtig einzustellen.  

@ hupert:

Du hast Recht, die Kurbel ist tatsächlich (auch ohne Wachs) nicht völlig matt . Ein Lackierer würde dazu wohl Seidenglanz sagen.
Über das Finish der orginalen XTR habe ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht.
Vielleicht haben die eine spezielle Bedampfungs-Technik? Naja, Shimano wird wohl kaum Auskunft darüber geben.
Wenn du Interresse hast könnte ich dir gegen eine kleine Aufwandsentschädigung vielleicht ein paar Teile strahlen....





.


----------



## Peter88 (21. Februar 2007)

> die "aufhängung" gefällt mir


ja aber
die Schokoladenseite zeit zur wand.

@Kettenknecht
Mach noch eine Plastik glas scheibe oder ein geriffeltes Alu blech an die wand.
Sonst ist die Tapete schnell dreckig

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## Deleted 8297 (21. Februar 2007)

abbath schrieb:


> Kann man nicht oben 'nen Schlitz reinsägen und dann mit 'nem ausreichend großen Schlitschraubenzieher rausschrauben?



Ich habe auch einen Sockel nicht herausbekommen, selbst mit Rohrzange nicht, ich bezweifle, dass in so einem Fall ein Schlitzdreher hilft. Werde selbst den absägen und schaun, ob man das mit einem Bohrer geradeso herausbohren kann.

Übrigens hast ja schnell den Titel gewechselt, jetzt abwaschbar. Die Schminke oder was?!


----------



## abbath (21. Februar 2007)

Die Schminke, der Dreck... einfach alles.

Ich hoffe aber, dich mit der Erklärung zufriedengestellt zu haben


----------



## Deleted 8297 (21. Februar 2007)

War völlig begeistert....
habe leider kein CC Bike mehr zu posten


----------



## rkersten (21. Februar 2007)

CSB schrieb:


> Egal der Stift ist sowieso nur für Leute gedacht die "zu blöd" sind die Umwerfer-Anschläge richtig einzustellen.



Da hast du schon recht, sieht aber trotzdem ganz schön blöd aus wenn der Kettenfangstift nicht da sitzt wo er hingehört  ... mir ist da ganze aber auch schon passiert  ... ich kann es auch kaum erwarten das mein FRM fertig wird. Sollte es jetzt diese Woche mit dem SRAM Schaltwerk klappen werd ich es nächste Woche hier mal vorstellen.


----------



## abbath (21. Februar 2007)

@rkersten schön


----------



## salzbrezel (21. Februar 2007)

@feierfox


> das mit dem stein is nen echt fauler trick.



Das ist kein Trick, das Gelände ist einfach abschüssig. Auf unserem Grundstück gibts leider kein grades Stück. Die Gabel baut nicht zu hoch, hat ja nur 460mm Einbauhöhe. (es gibt noch andere Bilder in meinem Album, wo man das sieht)




Achtung: Das Bild ist vom Aufbau, Leitungen waren hier noch nicht gekürzt, Barends und Sattel nicht ausgerichtet.

@alle anderen
Vielen Dank für eure Kommentare. Mit dem Sockel bin ich vorsichtig. Ich denke, dass ich durch leichtes Erwärmen mit dem Heißluftfön den Schraubenkleber lösen könnte. Ich habve aber Angst den Lack damit kaputt zu machen.

Gruß...


----------



## Deleted 8297 (21. Februar 2007)

Hat bei mir leider auch nicht geklappt. Mit dem Fön.

Übrigens das mit dem Sockel/Stein wird bei Kühen auf Zuschtschaun auch gemacht, die stellt man dann vorn auf einen kleinen Grashügeln, dann ist die Rückenlinie schön gerade.


----------



## salzbrezel (21. Februar 2007)

Da gibts doch noch extra Frisöre, die den Kühen den Kamm aufstellen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8297 (21. Februar 2007)

Auch das und fellerglänzende Lotion


----------



## Hupert (21. Februar 2007)

CSB schrieb:


> @ hupert:
> 
> Du hast Recht, die Kurbel ist tatsächlich (auch ohne Wachs) nicht völlig matt . Ein Lackierer würde dazu wohl Seidenglanz sagen.
> Über das Finish der orginalen XTR habe ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht.
> ...



Danke für das Angebot aber ich hätte sowas lieber selbst... mal schauen. Wie die Japaner das machen wüsste ich nur zu gern... Eigentlich grenzt es fast ans Unmögliche ne eloxierte Oberfläche so glänzend hinzubekommen und wenn dann nur über ne sehr dünne Eloxalschichtdecke und mit nachpolieren... man kann nur rätseln.


----------



## Don Trailo (21. Februar 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> Danke für das Angebot aber ich hätte sowas lieber selbst... mal schauen. Wie die Japaner das machen wüsste ich nur zu gern... Eigentlich grenzt es fast ans Unmögliche ne eloxierte Oberfläche so glänzend hinzubekommen und wenn dann nur über ne sehr dünne Eloxalschichtdecke und mit nachpolieren... man kann nur rätseln.



die frage bleibt kann man das ganze teil eloxieren lassen?? keine versteckten stahlteile im  Innenlager verbaut?? das würde nämlich alles wegfressen...
 ich habe ja schon schwarze sachen silber eloxiert, das ist kein problem  das finish war nicht hochglanz aber mit ein wenig politur sah es sehr schnell  aus


----------



## Deleted28419 (22. Februar 2007)

Hier mein "neuer" Racer zusammengesetzt aus Restteilen und wirklich ein paar Neuparts. Gewicht: 10.2kg unter 10kg will ich noch, aber das ist zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt geplant.












Wer erkennt die BDR Regelwidrigkeit? 

Edit: Für Felixxx gibts noch ein Profilbild


----------



## Felixxx (22. Februar 2007)

29" Vorderrad  

Schönen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## mete (22. Februar 2007)

Du hast keine Schaltung, das ist illegal !


----------



## Felixxx (22. Februar 2007)

Na gut - hab' heute wohl was am Auge  
Also beides 26".
Breit genug sind die Reifen auch. Ist 'ne fehlende Schaltung regelwidrig  

Sag' schon die Lösung, Felixxx  

P.S. mit zwei 26" Rädern sieht das bike klasse aus


----------



## mete (22. Februar 2007)

Ich würde sagen, ob der Tatsache, dass es ein Nishiki ist und weil der Abstand Reifen- Pace eher gering ausfällt, dass beides 29" ist?


----------



## Felixxx (22. Februar 2007)

Klar, beides 29" - deshalb ist das Hinterrad so nah am Sitzrohr, wie beim Rennrad.

Sieht auch mit 29" richtig klasse aus, Felixxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felixxx (22. Februar 2007)

Ich hab's! Zwei mal 28" - Schwalbe baut den Little Albert als 28x2.0.

Sieht auch mit 28" klasse aus, Felixxx


----------



## Deleted28419 (22. Februar 2007)

Bingo! Aber ich bestehe auf 29"


----------



## mete (22. Februar 2007)

29,5"


----------



## Kendooo (22. Februar 2007)

Das ist ja mal echt schön geworden. Wo hast du den denn her? Gefischt? Sieht bei über 1.90 einfach stimmig aus. Wie funzen denn die Hebel? Hab bei Plaste immer so ein komisches Gefühl.


----------



## Aschenauer (23. Februar 2007)

@mete, kurze frage was ist der Abstand zwischen reifen-pace, check ich nicht was pace ist

Sach mal, das muss doch weh tun, die Bremshebel soweit nach unten gedreht, aber es sieht wirklich geil aus


----------



## Deleted28419 (23. Februar 2007)

Den Rahmen habe ich preiswert von Ebay, wenn er mir 100% zusagt, wird er anders lackiert. Diese Riesenlogos darauf und die Carbonimitate unterm Klarlack gehen mal gar nicht.

Mete hat aus dem Abstand Reifenstollen und Gabelkrone auf die größeren Räder geschlussfolgert. Da das eine 26" 440mm Pace ist, sieht der Pace fahren sofort, dass der Abstand dort zu gering ist. Der Bremshebelwinkel ist vollkommen okay so. Eind ganz kleinwenig weiter hoch gedreht wären sie in der Flucht der Unterarme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (23. Februar 2007)

Mensch Michael,

wenn ich bei euch in die Landschaft schaue wird mir klar, warum du fast kein Rad mit Schaltung hast.
Das Rad ist schön, aber dein Surly ist besser!

Gruß...
Philip


----------



## roadrunner_gs (23. Februar 2007)

saskathex schrieb:


> (...)
> Mete hat aus dem Abstand Reifenstollen und Gabelkrone auf die größeren Räder geschlussfolgert. Da das eine 26" 440mm Pace ist, sieht der Pace fahren sofort, dass der Abstand dort zu gering ist.
> (...)



Wie man von dem Bild erkennen kann, dass das eine 440er Pace ist ist mir schleierhaft  , könnte auch eine 420er Pace sein und dann stimmt der Abstand Reifenstollen - Gabelkrone.




Fast Fred 2.0 auf 420er Pace RC-31


----------



## Deleted28419 (23. Februar 2007)

Mit dem 420er Argument hast du natürlich recht! Auf das Rahmenoberrohr schauen und den Schriftzug lesen hätte das Rätsel auch gelöst.

He Philip unterschätzt DD und das Erzgebirge mal nicht! Die Gebäude im Tal, da am Ende des Bildes liegen mal 100Hm tiefer 

Keine Gänge aus Überzeugung heraus! Simplicity is what counts. This way you totally feel the trail!


----------



## Don Trailo (23. Februar 2007)

so... stand von heute: neue schaltung neue hebel ,der schraubenkit ist immer noch nicht eingetroffen 

 das bremskabel vorn ,hab ich aufs maximum  gekürzt, somit erspare ich mir einen weiteren kabelbinder  




p.s ja ich fahre immer mit klingel ,ich mag einfach nicht mehr die leute anschreien
*fazit: gebt euerem bike ne stimme!*


----------



## abbath (23. Februar 2007)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> *fazit: gebt euerem bike ne stimme!*



Ich bin von Haus aus mit einer hervorragenden polyphonen, akustischen Ausgabemöglichkeit versehen.


Nettes Bike. Ich mag aber keine Manitou gabeln...


----------



## Northern lite (23. Februar 2007)

rote Tune Schnellspanner
rote Kurbeblattschrauben 
und rote Sattelklemme und es wäre in meinen Augen perfekt


oder mutiger: schwarzen Sattelspanner lassen und rote (Tune) Sattelstütze


----------



## Don Trailo (23. Februar 2007)

Northern lite schrieb:


> rote Tune Schnellspanner
> rote Kurbeblattschrauben
> und rote Sattelklemme und es wäre in meinen Augen perfekt
> 
> ...


 kurbelblattschrauben und Schnellspanner sind bestellt, dachte noch den flaschenhalter rot und die klemme, die stütze wäre mutig das stimmt.........
 ich habe in den neunzigern  viel mit farben gespielt das ich es nun dezenter mag


----------



## Schafschützer (24. Februar 2007)

Man wird halt auch älter. 


Ach ja, du hast die Bremsleitung auf das _Minimum_ gekürzt. N'tschuldingung, das musste sein.


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Februar 2007)

Schafschützer schrieb:


> Ach ja, du hast die Bremsleitung auf das _Minimum_ gekürzt. N'tschuldingung, das musste sein.



  tja nicht mit absicht ,verdammt knapp mit der vorderen bremsleitung, doch einlenken geht noch gut
denke es kommt noch ne neue ran ,irgendwie ,irgendwann
 und älter werden hat auch vorteile... z.b nieder mit der modediktatur


----------



## Deleted 8297 (24. Februar 2007)

Die Länge der vorderen Leitung ändert sich doch beim Lenken garnicht. Solange du vor dem Kürzen die Gabel nicht mit Sag angenommen hast dann ist doch alles ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rkersten (24. Februar 2007)

Northern lite schrieb:


> rote Tune Schnellspanner
> rote Kurbeblattschrauben
> und rote Sattelklemme und es wäre in meinen Augen perfekt
> 
> ...



Genau das gleiche wollte ich auch schreiben, mich stört aber auch irgendwie auch die R7, ich find die Gabel auch nicht so doll und hab auch nicht viel gute über die Gabel gehört. Also noch ein bisschen mehr Rot ins Rad dann passt das schon!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. Februar 2007)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> kurbelblattschrauben und Schnellspanner sind bestellt, dachte noch den flaschenhalter rot und die klemme, die stütze wäre mutig das stimmt.........
> ich habe in den neunzigern  viel mit farben gespielt das ich es nun dezenter mag



Das sieht ja dann von der Farbkombi fast aus wie bei mir - nur schöner, edler, teurer.
Geiles Rad! Ein würdiger Nachfolger für Dein Phobia


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Februar 2007)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Das sieht ja dann von der Farbkombi fast aus wie bei mir - nur schöner, edler, teurer.
> Geiles Rad! Ein würdiger Nachfolger für Dein Phobia


 von dir höre ich das natürlich sehr gerne 
DANKE


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Februar 2007)

rkersten schrieb:


> Genau das gleiche wollte ich auch schreiben, mich stört aber auch irgendwie auch die R7, ich find die Gabel auch nicht so doll und hab auch nicht viel gute über die Gabel gehört. Also noch ein bisschen mehr Rot ins Rad dann passt das schon!



 zu meiner erklärung ich fahre seit 92 manitou gabeln für CC und glaubt mir oder nicht... ich hatte noch nie ein problem.. echt wahr 
ev. liegt es an meinem  befreundeten mechaniker der die gabeln auswenig kennt und tuned und wartet .... doch ich werde nächstes jahr untreu, ich warte auf die erste reine ( hopp schwitz) DT gabel  
bin schon am sparen und ich glaube das muss man auch, denn das wird nicht billig 

und danke leute ,solche konstruktiven feedbacks erfreuen einem echt!


----------



## Meridaracer (24. Februar 2007)

Jo muss auch sagen das Manitou guten Dienst leistet.
Zumindest bis jetzt an meinen Bikes. Hatte erst die Scareb Super 3 Jahre und jetzt fast 1 Jahr die R7 Super alles geht seine Wege.

Nur das Sie halt etwas weich abgestimmt ist, ist Geschmackssache aber ich finds OK so denn Sie soll federn und wenn nicht wird gelokt.


----------



## Aschenauer (24. Februar 2007)

naja, weich abgestimmt? meine axel black ist absolut nicht weich abgestimmt! (ich musste jetzt einfach meinen Senf dazugeben)


----------



## Racer09 (25. Februar 2007)

Hi,
muß nun auchmal mein Komentar zu dem schönen Titus abgeben. So ansich top (Manitou , schwör ich auch schon lange drauf, ohne Probleme),
nur ich würde an deiner Stelle wie meine Vorredner bereits erwähnt haben, dezent ein paar mehr kleine rote Parts verbauen und was ich noch ändern würde sind die Barends. Die gehen ja mal garnicht, finde die Ritchey viel zu dünn (Geschmackssache), aber nebenbei sind sie noch schwer und sehen an deinem Rad irgendwie billig aus, Tune würde sich besser machen. Aber ansonsten  , auch wenn Shimano überhaupt nicht mein Fall ist.

Keep on Racing


----------



## Meridaracer (25. Februar 2007)

Aschenauer schrieb:


> naja, weich abgestimmt? meine axel black ist absolut nicht weich abgestimmt! (ich musste jetzt einfach meinen Senf dazugeben)



Ne Axel ist auch keine R7, oder    
Jede Gabel hat ihr Einsatzgebiet und dafür ihre Bestimmung.
So jetzt deine Aussage überdenken und nochmal Antworten. 

Und ausserdem ist ein Forum dafür da dass man seinen Senf dazugibt


----------



## Racer09 (25. Februar 2007)

Nachdem schönen Titus vorhin, hab ich auch was schönes, wobei ich denke, das es hierher passt, könnte auch ein Kunstwerk sein, ist aber eine Rennmaschine und was für eine   . Nun jetzt will ich Bilder sprechen lassen...







und ist es ein CC Kunstwerk???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (25. Februar 2007)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Nachdem schönen Titus vorhin, hab ich auch was schönes, wobei ich denke, das es hierher passt und ist es ein CC Kunstwerk???



 .....auch wenn ich kein carbonfan bin, dein pferd ist  schön zusammengebaut , die roten details...oh jaaa  ein wenig mehr ?? rote griffe...oder.... bar ends......na ja kommentare werden folgen  
 hope naben?? ( fahre ich auf meinem fully) die  rotem nokonzüge wären auch was für mich.... dein rad gefällt mir und sieht leicht und verdammt schnell aus. go ahead


----------



## Deleted 8297 (25. Februar 2007)

Ai Racer, wie vehält sich das rote Nokon Eloxal mit den anderen roten Teilen. Ich habe gerade alles mögliche an Einstellschrauben, sowie Hebelbesfestigungen gegen Jäger Alu getauscht. (Danke nochmal an Andi1969) Das soll sich dann ja farblich nicht beissen.


----------



## Racer09 (25. Februar 2007)

Carnifex schrieb:


> Ai Racer, wie vehält sich das rote Nokon Eloxal mit den anderen roten Teilen. Ich habe gerade alles mögliche an Einstellschrauben, sowie Hebelbesfestigungen gegen Jäger Alu getauscht. (Danke nochmal an Andi1969) Das soll sich dann ja farblich nicht beissen.



Hi Carnifex,
der Farbton der anderen roten Teile ist exakt der gleiche, wie bei den Nokons (hab auch Jaegerschrauben). Das einzigste Problem was ich sehe, ist das rot eloxiertes mit der Zeit unterschiedlich ausbleichen kann (hatte ich mal an nem Tune LRS am RR). Wo wir jetzt gerade bei der Optik sind, was mich noch an meinem Rad stört ist das goldene (Titannitritbeschichtung) der Pedalachsen. Gold geht für meinen Geschmack garnicht, find ich voll zum:kotz: . Bin ernsthaft am überlegen die Achsen auf der Arbeit zu bearbeiten, damit der goldene SCH...darunterkommt.

Ps. hab gerade einen Satz rote Nokons in der Bucht, aber für V-Brake...


----------



## Demoniac (25. Februar 2007)

Ob mein Bike ein Kunstwerk ist mag ich zu bezweifeln aber bis zum Sommer komm ich noch damit hin.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (25. Februar 2007)

Warum dann in den Kunstwerkethread und nicht in den CC-Bikes Thread, oder woanders wo´s passender wäre!?


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Februar 2007)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Hi Carnifex,
> der Farbton der anderen roten Teile ist exakt der gleiche, wie bei den Nokons (hab auch Jaegerschrauben). Das einzigste Problem was ich sehe, ist das rot eloxiertes mit der Zeit unterschiedlich ausbleichen kann (hatte ich mal an nem Tune LRS am RR). Wo wir jetzt gerade bei der Optik sind, was mich noch an meinem Rad stört ist das goldene (Titannitritbeschichtung) der Pedalachsen. Gold geht für meinen Geschmack garnicht, find ich voll zum:kotz: . Bin ernsthaft am überlegen die Achsen auf der Arbeit zu bearbeiten, damit der goldene SCH...darunterkommt.
> 
> Ps. hab gerade einen Satz rote Nokons in der Bucht, aber für V-Brake...



hallo ihr 2! wo kriege ich jägerschrauben her?? bitte pm >bin auch nokons am suchen ( hier in der schweiz zu teuer..)
und das mit der goldenen achse hast du recht, ja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (25. Februar 2007)

Carnifex schrieb:


> Warum dann in den Kunstwerkethread und nicht in den CC-Bikes Thread, oder woanders wo´s passender wäre!?


*dito*


----------



## Deleted 8297 (25. Februar 2007)

Die Jäger-Schrauben gibt es bei Jäger-Motorsport:
http://www.jaeger-motorsport.de/

Ich war übrigens überrascht, wie stabil die Scrauben doch sind. Allerdings habe ich Sorge, dass selbst wenn man die nur leicht fettet mit dem Dremo etwas zuviel Zug drauf kommt, daher habe ich den auf etwa 2nm eingestellt und gefühlvoll angezogen und aufgehört sobald die Teile soweit verdrehfest erschienen, auch wenn das Drehmo. noch nicht erreicht war. Wenn sich währen der Fahrt etwas verstellt kann ich immernoch 1/4 nachziehen.


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Februar 2007)

Carnifex schrieb:


> Die Jäger-Schrauben gibt es bei Jäger-Motorsport:
> http://www.jaeger-motorsport.de/
> 
> Ich war übrigens überrascht, wie stabil die Scrauben doch sind. Allerdings habe ich Sorge, dass selbst wenn man die nur leicht fettet mit dem Dremo etwas zuviel Zug drauf kommt, daher habe ich den auf etwa 2nm eingestellt und gefühlvoll angezogen und aufgehört sobald die Teile soweit verdrehfest erschienen, auch wenn das Drehmo. noch nicht erreicht war. Wenn sich währen der Fahrt etwas verstellt kann ich immernoch 1/4 nachziehen.



besten dank für den tipp! bin auch vorsichtiger geworden mit anziehen von leichtbauschrauben...


----------



## Aschenauer (25. Februar 2007)

@meridaracer, stimmt haste recht, ich dachte deine Meinung wäre allgemein zu Manitou-Gabeln gewesen, aber weil im zweiten Absatz ja ein "ist" anstatt eines "sind" steht ist das nicht so

Ich werd jetzt Lesenachhilfestunden nehmen


----------



## Demoniac (25. Februar 2007)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> *dito*


Tut mir ja leid ich wusste ja nicht das es noch einen anderen Bilderthread gibt. Dann löscht den Post.


----------



## Meridaracer (25. Februar 2007)

Aschenauer schrieb:


> @meridaracer, stimmt haste recht, ich dachte deine Meinung wäre allgemein zu Manitou-Gabeln gewesen, aber weil im zweiten Absatz ja ein "ist" anstatt eines "sind" steht ist das nicht so
> 
> Ich werd jetzt Lesenachhilfestunden nehmen



Weißte keiner ist da so richtig schuld   außer die ständige Änderung der Rechtschreibung  . Rew llos ad hcon hcstued nennök


----------



## Racer09 (25. Februar 2007)

Was ist denn das, soll das nen Kunstwerk sein. Damit würde ich höchstens zum Bahnhof fahren um da abzustellen  und mehr auch nicht. Sorry, aber das Teil ist vollkommen fehl hier am Platz, geht garnicht.


----------



## Demoniac (25. Februar 2007)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das, soll das nen Kunstwerk sein. Damit würde ich höchstens zum Bahnhof fahren um da abzustellen  und mehr auch nicht. Sorry, aber das Teil ist vollkommen fehl hier am Platz, geht garnicht.


Boah bist du lustig. Vielleicht hab ich mich im Thread vertan, aber du bist ein Held nur, weil du 20 Bikes hast. Vielleicht könntest du ja auch mal bedenken das man als Azubi nicht so viel Kohle hat.


----------



## FeierFox (25. Februar 2007)

Demoniac schrieb:


> Boah bist du lustig. Vielleicht hab ich mich im Thread vertan, aber du bist ein Held nur, weil du 20 Bikes hast. Vielleicht könntest du ja auch mal bedenken das man als Azubi nicht so viel Kohle hat.



Das mag sein. Tatsache ist jedoch, das DIESER Thread zur Sammlung von Bike-"Kunstwerken" gedacht ist. Das bedeutet, alle die ein solches Bike haben dürfen es hier posten, alle anderen nicht, was auf die meisten ForumsUser hier zutrifft und in dem Fall auch für dich, da das Bike tatsächlich kein Kunstwerk ist.
Such dir einfach nen anderen Thread und stells da rein, in dem hier reagiert man sehr giftig auf sowas wie du siehst


----------



## Racer09 (25. Februar 2007)

Demoniac schrieb:


> Boah bist du lustig. Vielleicht hab ich mich im Thread vertan, aber du bist ein Held nur, weil du 20 Bikes hast. Vielleicht könntest du ja auch mal bedenken das man als Azubi nicht so viel Kohle hat.



Scheinst ja selbst voll die Leuchte zu sein , falls du in der Schule (Abi ) aufgepasst hast, zähl mal die Räder in meiner Signatur , ich weiß es sind 20, oder vielleicht doch noch mehr... lächerlich. Fakt ist, deine Kiste hat hier nichts zu suchen. Ist ein ganz stink normales, langweiliges Bulls von der nächsten ZEG Bude um die Ecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (25. Februar 2007)

@Canifex-- Bitte immer wieder gerne Carnifex, bin mal auf Fotos gespannt


----------



## rkersten (25. Februar 2007)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Scheinst ja selbst voll die Leuchte zu sein , falls du in der Schule (Abi ) aufgepasst hast, zähl mal die Räder in meiner Signatur , ich weiß es sind 20, oder vielleicht doch noch mehr... lächerlich. Fakt ist, deine Kiste hat hier nichts zu suchen. Ist ein ganz stink normales, langweiliges Bulls von der nächsten ZEG Bude um die Ecke.



@Racer09 ... Man kann sich daran aber auch stundenlang/seitenweise hochziehen, wenn du mal ein paar Beiträge weiter vorn gelesen hättest, wurde schon geschrieben das er sich hier im mit dem Posting vertan hat! Das Thema sollte jetzt mal langsam endgültig erledigt sein und Räder mit Bügelschloss, Einkaufskorb, Schutzblechen etc. werden in Zukunft einfach ignoriert. Wir wollen hier doch hauptsächlich schöne Bikes sehen und nicht seitenweise über Bikes diskutieren die hier eh nicht hingehören.


----------



## Meridaracer (25. Februar 2007)

So viel zu Thema Azubi. 







und es ist zu mehr als 80% von mir selbst Finanziert.


----------



## Racer09 (25. Februar 2007)

@meridaracer, Das ist dochmal was anderes, als dein Vorgänger. Ist doch geil, hätte mich früher als Azubi über sowas auch gefreut. Was wiegt das gute Stück? Du fährst doch auch hauptsächlich CC-Rennen, oder irre ich mich da? Kann mir echt nicht vorstellen persönlich mit nem Fully Rennen zu fahren, nur gut ist Geschmackssache


----------



## Meridaracer (25. Februar 2007)

Also das Bike wiegt ohne Pedale laut der Waage meines Händlers 10,6 Kg. Die Pedale die Ich jetzt dran habe kommen bis zum ersten Rennen 2007 wieder runder. Sind halt drauf weil ich meine Crankbrothers zerlatscht habe. Bin noch auf der Suche nach neue. Also wer welche hat, freue mich über PN. 
Und ja ich fahre CC aber doch überwiegend Marathon. Ist mein erstes Fully weil ich vorher auch immer dachte Hardtail währe besser. Nur ist es jetzt so das ich wirklich etwas schneller bin als vorher und mich immer wieder über Hardtailfahrer totlache wenn Sie wegen ein paar Bodenwellen mit dem Hinterrad rumhüpfen wie Karnickel obwohl den Frauen gefällts bestimmt


----------



## Aschenauer (25. Februar 2007)

als azubi so ein Bike ist schon eine ordentliche Sache, besonders in der Carbon ausführung, Respekt


----------



## Meridaracer (25. Februar 2007)

Naja Sparen macht spaß, Mutter kocht gut, Zeitung austragen (Sch****, muss aber sein sonst keine Kohle), Private Aufträge als Mediengestalter lassen Kasse klingeln, Banküberfall währ ne große Beute möglich nur zu gefährlich für mich.

So jetzt wisst ihr wie man auch als Azubi an so nen Bike kommt.


----------



## Aschenauer (25. Februar 2007)

tja, darum hab ich so eine ****** zu Hause stehen, ich muss Azubi werden, Zeitungen trag ich schon aus, mit mediengestaltung hab ich nichts am Hut und für nen Azubi bin ich zu jung-----> SHIT HAPPENS


----------



## CSB (25. Februar 2007)

Na gut.....es ist auch in meinen Augen nicht wirklich ein Kunstwerk im eigentlichen Sinne dieses Freds (Obwohl nur der Rahmen noch "orginal" ist.)
Ich bin aber über Jahre mit nichts anderem gefahren,und habe es in den letzten Jahren immer fürs Wintertraining genutzt...das Ding geht ab wie die Sau!!!! 

Letztendlich wurde es von mir aber erst vor kurzem demontiert und in Ruhestand geschickt. (Vier Bikes sind zuviel!!...natürlich nur Platz-Mäßig )
Es soll nun in die ewigen Jagdgründe des "Cross-Country-Kunstwerke-Threads" eingehen.....Möge es in Frieden ruhen 












.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (25. Februar 2007)

Also mir gefällts. Die Schriftzüge von der Gabel zu entfernen wäre vielleicht noch ne Idee.


----------



## Popeye34 (25. Februar 2007)

mit kleinem Update, XTR Umwerfer... 





















leider hatte ich nicht das Perfekte licht im Zimmer 

XzippO


----------



## Cubeflizer (25. Februar 2007)

Geiles Rad.
Welche Rahmengröße ist das?? (würde schätzen 19" bin mir aber nicht sicher)
Wie viel wiegt das Bike und wie sind die Stronglight Kettenblätter???

MfG
Cubeflizer


----------



## Popeye34 (25. Februar 2007)

Cubeflizer schrieb:


> Geiles Rad.
> Welche Rahmengröße ist das?? (würde schätzen 19" bin mir aber nicht sicher)
> Wie viel wiegt das Bike und wie sind die Stronglight Kettenblätter???
> 
> ...



Danke..
deine geschätzten 19" sind richtig. 
Das Bike wiegt komplett um die 10,3 kg, die Stronglight's sind Optisch für mich schöner als die XT Blätter, leichter sind sie nebenbei auch (kann dir aber nicht sagen um wie viel). In der Praxis spüre *ich* keinen gravierenden unterschied... 

XzippO


----------



## timor1975 (25. Februar 2007)

Hi,

nach längerer Zeit zeige ich mal wieder mein Winter- und mein Racebike. Es hat eine kleine Evolution stattgefunden.

Was haltet ihr von den Bikes?

Hier mein Winterbike mit den Teilen, die durch den Umbau meines Racebikes frei geworden sind.






[/url][/IMG] 

Und hier mein ganzer Stolz. Mal sehen was ihr davon haltet!?






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## rkersten (25. Februar 2007)

@timor1975 ... schick schick! Mal ein paar Fragen:
1. Was ist das für ein Sattel: Carbon? oder gestripter SLR
2. Was für ein LRS von Mavic ist das genau und was hast du dafür bezahlt?
3. Wie fahren sich die Reifen?
4. und letzte Frage: kommst du aus Berlin oder magst du den Bären nur so 

Verbesserungsvorschlag: Weißer Kabelbinder für die Vordere Bremsleitung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellspawn (26. Februar 2007)

hm, eine Ansammlung toller Teile ist leider kein Garant für ein schönes Komplettbike


----------



## gurkenfolie (26. Februar 2007)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> So viel zu Thema Azubi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ziemlicher kabelsalat vorne am lenker...

und die flammen sehen -jetzt nichts gegen dich persönlich- irgendwie "peinlich" aus.


----------



## Rerun (26. Februar 2007)

@timor
Die Frischzellenkur gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut! Die Farbkombination hat was und den Rahmen sieht man nicht alle Tage. Vielleicht würde es ohne die vielen Aufkleber auf den Felgen noch etwas besser aussehen. Aber ansosnten wie gesagt von mir ein


----------



## Blauer Sauser (26. Februar 2007)

Ich beantworte mal 2 Fragen 
LRS: Mavic Crossmax SLR(bekommt man so für 650)
Reifen: Maxxis LarsenTT in UST bzw LUST-Version


----------



## timor1975 (26. Februar 2007)

rkersten schrieb:


> @timor1975 ... schick schick! Mal ein paar Fragen:
> 1. Was ist das für ein Sattel: Carbon? oder gestripter SLR
> 2. Was für ein LRS von Mavic ist das genau und was hast du dafür bezahlt?
> 3. Wie fahren sich die Reifen?
> ...



Vielen Dank für das Lob und ein weißer Kabelbinder könnte wirklich besser sein. 

Nun zu den Fragen:
1. gestripter SLR
2.Wurde schon beantwortet; Mavic Crossmax SLR, ca. 615,- (ebay)
3.Der Larsen TT (VR) fährt sich super. Zum Hutchinson kann ich bisher nichts sagen.
4.Natürlich komme ich aus Berlin.   Ansonsten würde es keinen Sinn machen.

Viel Spass beim Biken.


----------



## Meridaracer (26. Februar 2007)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> und die flammen sehen -jetzt nichts gegen dich persönlich- irgendwie "peinlich" aus.



Ach das nehme ich mir doch nicht Persönlich   Nur wenn ich dann mal an dir vorbeikrache und du noch gerade so die Flammen erkennst dann weiste: eh das ist doch der Basti aus dem IBC Mountainbikeforum   Und wie sagt man doch so schön " Sachen die man selber für hässlich empfindet merkt man sich besser"


----------



## Schafschützer (26. Februar 2007)

@ timor1975

Vieleicht hättest du lieber den Stevens-Rahen aufrüsten sollen. Aber da bin ich nicht ganz unparteiisch. Naja, irgenwie ist es mir zu bunt.


----------



## Rerun (26. Februar 2007)

Gerade den Peugeot Rahmen finde ich klasse (@Timor: Woher hast Du den Rahmen? Kosten, Gewicht?).
Der Stevens sieht imho eher nach Altmetall aus...


----------



## rkersten (26. Februar 2007)

@timor1975 ... danke! Eine Frage wär da noch: Was wiegt der LRS? 

... und wie Rerun schon geschrieben hatte vielleicht noch die Aufkleber von den Felgen entfernen, das Gelb stört schon ein wenig.


----------



## Meridateufel (26. Februar 2007)

hi,
ich behaupte einfachmal das Peugeot-Rahmen ne Beleidigung für das Rad/den Rahmen is. Denn den letzten peugeot-Rahmen den ich gesehen hab sah irgendwie anders aus ...
Ich fänds gut wenn du dich für diesen fahrlässigen fehler in deiner Bezeichnung nochma entschuldigen würdest :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (26. Februar 2007)

Update 2007
neuer Lenker S-Works Carbon
neue Griffe Syntace Moto
neue Reifen Ritchey WCS Z.E.D Race 2.1


----------



## Algera (26. Februar 2007)

Mein Rocky Mountain Vertex Team SC.

Gewicht, so wie abgebildet, 9,28 kg (gewogen mit Kern Waage)

Eine Teileliste gibt's hier: http://www.tourgallerie.de/gallery/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=-11&pos=4


----------



## jones (26. Februar 2007)

Algera schrieb:


> Mein Rocky Mountain Vertex Team SC.
> 
> Gewicht, so wie abgebildet, 9,28 kg (gewogen mit Kern Waage)
> 
> ...]



sieht gut aus   - nur die kurbel passt irgendwie farblich nicht so ganz

was ist das denn für ne rahmengröße - xxs ??? 

da passt ja nicht mal eine flasche rein  

hat die xtr vorne ein 48er blatt drauf?


----------



## Algera (26. Februar 2007)

jones schrieb:


> sieht gut aus  - nur die kurbel passt irgendwie farblich nicht so ganz
> 
> was ist das denn für ne rahmengröße - xxs ???
> 
> hat die xtr vorne ein 48er blatt drauf?


 
Rahmengröße: 16 Zoll

Großes Blatt vorne: 48 Zähne


----------



## bikehumanumest (26. Februar 2007)

Algera schrieb:


> Mein Rocky Mountain Vertex Team SC.
> 
> Gewicht, so wie abgebildet, 9,28 kg (gewogen mit Kern Waage)
> 
> Eine Teileliste gibt's hier: http://www.tourgallerie.de/gallery/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=-11&pos=4



das 48er xtr blatt hab ich auch...
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/33582gt_zaskar_le_2003.jpg

früher konnt ich das auch noch treten
joe


----------



## Rerun (26. Februar 2007)

@meridateufel @timor
oh je, entschuldigt! ich bin da irgendwie auf dem holzweg gewesen. ist wohl eher der berliner bär - oder?  
"pb" habe ich auch noch als peugeot bikes interpretiert... sorry nochmal  
was ist den das nun für ein rahmen?


----------



## Mister P. (27. Februar 2007)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist Timor´s Rahmen ein Fusion Slash.
Die Frage gabs glaub ich schon mal im Leichtbau-Forum.

Korrigiert mich wenn´s falsch ist.

Gruß


----------



## salzbrezel (27. Februar 2007)

>



Avids mögen ja funktionieren, aber die Bremshebel sind einfach nur grausam. 
Diese Riesenkloben sehen besonders an Leichtbaurädern furchtbar aus.
Magura/Formula schaffen es doch auch kleiner.

Die Gabel ist allerdings prima!

Gruß...


----------



## damonsta (27. Februar 2007)

Ich finde die Avids auch furchtbar!
Hope  

Ansonsten gefällt es recht gut, an den Griffen kann man aber sicher fast 100g sparen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (27. Februar 2007)

Was habt ihr denn nur gegen die Avid. Hatte die selber mal gefahren (Bike vom Kumpel) die sind doch Klasse und auch noch leicht.


----------



## polo (27. Februar 2007)

sehen kacke aus.


----------



## Meridaracer (27. Februar 2007)

na ja sollte jeder für sich entscheiden


----------



## timor1975 (27. Februar 2007)

Mister P. schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist Timor´s Rahmen ein Fusion Slash.
> Die Frage gabs glaub ich schon mal im Leichtbau-Forum.
> 
> Korrigiert mich wenn´s falsch ist.
> ...



Genauso ist es!!!
Ich habe den Fusion-Rahmen umlackiert und mit meinem eigenen Logo versehen. Welches ein stilisiertes TB darstellt. 

Die beiden Berliner Bären auf dem Oberrohr haben übrigens eine ganz besondere Bedeutung. Wer etwas recherchiert, könnte den Hintergrund herausfinden!


----------



## Milass (28. Februar 2007)

Hier mal mein neues, grade fertig gebaut:










Mehr Fotos: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=20133

Der Gabelschaft und die vordere Bremsleitung werden natürlich noch gekürzt, weitere geplante Änderungen:

- Reba Race 
- Eggbeater
- F99 
- Bar Ends 

Kommentare?

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Peter88 (28. Februar 2007)

Bin absolut kein Fan von specialied Bikes.
Aber deins gefällt mir zumindest optisch sehr gut.

Ich würde nicht zu filigrane Bar ends nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer09 (28. Februar 2007)

Technisch wohl 1A, nur optisch gefällts mir garnicht (viel zu langweilig und zu wenig Kontrast, kann aber auch bei besser belichteten Bildern evtl auch ein wenig besser wirken), nur das ist ja Geschmackssache. Übrigens ich würde an deiner Stelle das vordere Lasso von Bremsleitung noch kürzen, sieht a nicht so dolle aus und b bleibt man mit so ner Meterware mal leicht an nem Gebüsch hängen. Und was wiegt das gute Stück komplett?

Keep on Racing


----------



## Meridaracer (28. Februar 2007)

Mach mal deine geplanten änderungen und dann noch mal nen Bild hier rein. Denn jetzt sieht´s noch irgendwie 0815 aus


----------



## Aschenauer (28. Februar 2007)

@Racer09, er sagte doch dass er die Bremsleitung noch kürzt


----------



## gurkenfolie (28. Februar 2007)

die reifen sind auch nicht korrekt montiert

und der silberne spacer...naja...


----------



## Don Trailo (28. Februar 2007)

@Milass
understatement  
 ich hab nur etwas auszusetzen
 ich finde xt kurbeln extrem langweilig


----------



## Racer09 (28. Februar 2007)

Aschenauer schrieb:


> @Racer09, er sagte doch dass er die Bremsleitung noch kürzt



Bremsleitung jetzt hin oder her, finde einfach es sieht trisst und langweilig aus. Technisch keine Frage, wird es absolut top sein (Specialized baut eh so ziemlich mit die besten Kisten). Würde da ein wenig mehr Farbe mit reinbringen, sieht einfach alles einheitlich langweilg dunkel aus (Mein altes Quantec Scandium war auch total eloxiert, matt schwarz gehalten (nahezu alle Parts), nur ein paar Parts waren rot (Naben, Steuersatz, Schnellspanner, Sattelklemme nur das wirkte dann schon ganz anders, sah richtig dezent edel aus), ein paar dezente farbliche Veränderungen würden die Optik wesentlich aufpeppen.
Siehe auch mein aktuelles Fuji Team Issue, ist der beste Beweise für dezenten Einsatz farblicher Parts (mußt um das zu sehen quasi nur ein paar Seiten zurück blättern), find einfach das da was fehlt, wie das Salz in der Suppe...


----------



## Silencium (28. Februar 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neues, grade fertig gebaut:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Ich finds total edel, wenns auch vielleicht nicht das richtige Wort ist.
Ich stehe auch auf Understatment!  

Nur die Bilder sind nicht so toll, etwas längere Belichtungszeit und höhere Blendzahl.


----------



## abbath (28. Februar 2007)

Dunkle Kurbeln sähen besser aus, denk ich. F99 würde ich in 120 und am MTB nicht fahren, find den zu weich. Ansonsten sehr nett.


----------



## Meridateufel (28. Februar 2007)

@ abbath
an was für nem Bike fährst du den? 
ich fahren am CC-/Marathon-bike un dann noch mit Titankit. Ganz nebenbei wieg ich auch nen bisschen was (rund 90 kg) hatte vorher nen F139 hab kein unterschied bemerkt. Also dass der irgendwie weich sein soll kann ich nich behaupten ....
mfG rAd'N rOll3r


----------



## abbath (28. Februar 2007)

hab ihn am rr ausprobiert. ich sag ja: mir ist er zu weich, da sind die ansprüche ja sehr verschieden 

edit: kann natürlich sein, dass das im wald (uneben) nicht so nervt, andererseits ist der hebel größer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DülmenerMTBer (28. Februar 2007)

Sehr schickes Epic gefällt mir sehr gut,   weiter so


----------



## Milass (28. Februar 2007)

Hi,

danke erstmal für Lob und Kritik. 




> Nur die Bilder sind nicht so toll, etwas längere Belichtungszeit und höhere Blendzahl.


Ich würde ja am liebsten welche draußen machen, da siehts noch besser aus, aber bei dem Wetter...



> (...)ein paar dezente farbliche Veränderungen würden die Optik wesentlich aufpeppen(...)


Rote Alu+Titanschrauben sind auch in Planung, wollte aber erstmal an die richtigen Komponenten gehen.



> die reifen sind auch nicht korrekt montiert
> und der silberne spacer...naja...



Die Reifen sind richtig montiert die Felgenaufkleber sind falsch drauf  daher sieht das so aus...
und...der "silberne spacer" ist das ende vom Gabelschaft 



> Und was wiegt das gute Stück komplett?



11.2kg, wenn die Änderungen erstmal durchgeführt sind sollte es U11kg liegen.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Der Yeti (3. März 2007)

dann bin ich mal so frei und stell meins au noch ma hier rein
Klickpedalen sind heute gekommen, aber werden erst demnächst drangeschraubt weil ich noch keine schuhe habe
Muss auch nochmal nach einem schwarzen Schaltwerk gucken, vielleicht von tiso oder ich lackier mir das selber


----------



## gosy (3. März 2007)

hübsch bis auf vorbau und spacerturm. pedale kommen ja noch


----------



## skyphab (3. März 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neues, grade fertig gebaut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Momentan passen die Komponenten nicht zum Rahmen, am besten wäre wirklich, wenn du erst das Update machst und dann dein Speci nochmal besser fotografierst 

Die Duke und der Ritchey Comp-Vorbau passen eben überhaupt nicht zu nem S-Works, auch die XT-Kurbel macht nicht viel her. Ansonsten ists geschmackssache, mir ist es auch etwas zu trist, damit fällt man ja garnicht auf


----------



## Der Yeti (3. März 2007)

gosy schrieb:


> hübsch bis auf vorbau und spacerturm. pedale kommen ja noch



*röchel*ein schlag ins gesicht die bemerkung mit dem vorbau
der is neu und passt super spacer kommen no weg pedalen dann drann wenn schuhe da sind, ansonsten thx für comment.


----------



## Meridaracer (3. März 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> dann bin ich mal so frei und stell meins au noch ma hier rein
> Klickpedalen sind heute gekommen, aber werden erst demnächst drangeschraubt weil ich noch keine schuhe habe
> Muss auch nochmal nach einem schwarzen Schaltwerk gucken, vielleicht von tiso oder ich lackier mir das selber



Sram X.0 ist auch fast schwarz. Nur so als Tipp


----------



## Der Yeti (3. März 2007)

ja ich weiß darüber habe ich au schon nachgedacht nur is das ja au noch zur hälfte silber und bevor ich mir das hole für soviel geld leg ich n bissl drauf und nehms tiso aber thx trotzdem
bewerten könnt ihr mein bike in der gallerie, danke euch


----------



## abbath (3. März 2007)

Mir gefällt's auf jeden Fall. Schaltwerk: XTR 952 - ist zwar nur dunkelgrau, sollte aber auch passen 

Geil wäre außerdem 'ne FRM zweifach Kurbel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (3. März 2007)

Also Schaltarm kann man für Sram auch in schwarz oder carbon kaufen


----------



## Der Yeti (3. März 2007)

jo thx also ne 2 fachkurbel von frm wär schon geil kommt aber wahrscheinlich die cu2 integral dran also die mit 3 ketteblättern oder gints die mit 2 au in schwarz also net mit diesem gold am stern? das würde nämlich net so passen
ja ich könnte ja ein xtr umwerder nehmen oder welche haben sons noch schwarze schellen außer die billigeren x7 und so? und dann ein tiso schaltwerk oder halt das xtr, nur am xtr is ja au wieder silber dran so wie ich das sehe


----------



## Deleted 8297 (4. März 2007)

Also wenn ein Umwerfer gekauft wird dann nur ein 952 TS!


----------



## abbath (4. März 2007)

Was ist am 952 XTR silber? Die Bolzen für die Rädchen?


----------



## Der Yeti (4. März 2007)

hmm hoppla stimmt hat den einer von euch einen link wo man das kaufen kann, außer bei ebay?


----------



## Milass (4. März 2007)

skyphab schrieb:


> Momentan passen die Komponenten nicht zum Rahmen, am besten wäre wirklich, wenn du erst das Update machst und dann dein Speci nochmal besser fotografierst
> 
> Die Duke und der Ritchey Comp-Vorbau passen eben überhaupt nicht zu nem S-Works, auch die XT-Kurbel macht nicht viel her. Ansonsten ists geschmackssache, mir ist es auch etwas zu trist, damit fällt man ja garnicht auf



Ist nen Ritchey Pro Vorbau 
Am liebsten hätte ich mir eine Race face Deus gekauft, scheiterte aber dann am Geldbeutel - ich bin ja noch Schüler, sodass sich die Updates nur nach und nach realisieren lassen 
Was man auf dem Foto auch schlecht (oder gar nicht) sieht sind die blauen Alunippel, die verschaffen einen super eindruck beim Fahren  .

Ansonnsten noch weitere konkretere Vorschläge wie man es optisch aufpeppen kann?

Gruß

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (4. März 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Ansonnsten noch weitere konkretere Vorschläge wie man es optisch aufpeppen kann?



Rahmen wegschmeißen und was mit Farbe nehmen.  

Nur Spaß, ich finds sehr schön. Und als Duke-Besitzer sag ich: Lass die Gabel drin, ist vielleicht ein bissel schwer, aber geil.

Du könntest ein paar Farbtupfer reinbringen, indem du z.B. Naben und Kleinteile von Hope verbaust. Ist aber auch nicht billig.


----------



## skyphab (4. März 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Ist nen Ritchey Pro Vorbau
> Am liebsten hätte ich mir eine Race face Deus gekauft, scheiterte aber dann am Geldbeutel - ich bin ja noch Schüler, sodass sich die Updates nur nach und nach realisieren lassen
> Was man auf dem Foto auch schlecht (oder gar nicht) sieht sind die blauen Alunippel, die verschaffen einen super eindruck beim Fahren  .
> 
> ...



Ok, der Pro ist immerhin leichter, aber eben optisch keine Wucht. Kommt irgendwie recht einfach rüber das Ding. Ansonsten schaust halt mal, die XT-Kurbel ist gut, aber das mittlere Kettenblatt gibt sowieso schnell den Geist auf. Dann haste ja nen Grund zum Wechseln


----------



## Deleted 8297 (4. März 2007)

Hier das bereits angekündigte Schraubentuning. Jetzt kommt noch eine FSA Carbon Pro Team Issue ISIS dran. Wollte selbige gleich mit TA Blättern erleichtern, daher hätte ich dan einen kompletten FSA Kettenblattsatz und eine XT Kutbel abzugeben


----------



## Northern lite (4. März 2007)

pfui pfui.... Pfusch am Bau!!!!

also ohne Schaltseilendkappe geht ja garnicht!!!!!!

ein roter Alunippel würde es natürlich wieder voll rauhauen !!!


----------



## Deleted 8297 (4. März 2007)

Northern lite schrieb:


> pfui pfui.... Pfusch am Bau!!!!
> 
> also ohne Schaltseilendkappe geht ja garnisch!!!!!!
> 
> ein roter Alunippel würde es natürlich wieder voll rauhauen !!!



Röööchtöööch, ich wollt mein XTR Schaltwerk nach Schraubenveredelung an diesen Rahmen bauen. Kommt dann mit Kurbelumbau und dann auch mit Kappe.


----------



## abbath (4. März 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> hmm hoppla stimmt hat den einer von euch einen link wo man das kaufen kann, außer bei ebay?



bike-discount, bike-components uva.


----------



## GUARDiAN (4. März 2007)

Es ist endlich fertig...


----------



## Rerun (4. März 2007)

@guardian
Ist mir irgendwie zu weiß das Gerät. Auch wenn weiß momentan die Trendfarbe ist.
Hardtails mit Rizer sind auch nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## drivingghost (5. März 2007)

Bis auf den Lenker gefällt es mir richtig gut, obwohl ich auch nicht gerade der Freund der weissen Farbe bin.


----------



## Clemens (5. März 2007)

Weil wir jetzt schon bei der weissen Farbe sind - seit Samtag fertig...











Rahmen: Jubiläumsmodell 20th Anniversary Bliizzard 17,5 Zoll

Ausstattung: RS Reba Race 100mm, Sram X.O + Gripshift, XT-Umwerfer, Race Face Deus XC Kurbeln, Eggbeater SL, Hügi 240S + DT Comp + DT 4.1d Felgen, Nobby Nic 2.25 + Conti Supersonic Schläuche, Thomson Stütze, Flite TT Sattel, Syntace F99 + Duraflite 7075, Acros AH06 Steuersatz, Tune Hörnchen+ Flaschenhalter + Schnellspanner, Formula K24 180/160mm Disk. Macht in der abgebildeten Konfiguration (mit Tacho) zusammen 11.04kg.

Beim Gewicht ist noch Luft nach unten - war nur zu faul, die Conti Speed King 2.1 Supersonic zu montieren. 

Ansonsten nach der ersten Probefahrt: ist schon geil, wie sich das 'alte' Rahmenmaterial im Vergleich zu Carbon und Alu (siehe die HT-Vorgängerbikes in meiner Galerie) schlägt. Eigentlich das erste Bike, bei dem ich nach der ersten Tour absolut garnichts zu bemängeln hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (5. März 2007)

Das Rocky ist herlich, auch wenn mir die neue XTR besser gefiele als die XO/RF Kombi.


----------



## Manni1599 (5. März 2007)

Ja, endlich mal ein schönes Blizzard! Für mich das schönste Rocky! Allerdings hätte ich die Reba mit 85 mm montiert (Geschmacksache...).

Wirklich schön!


----------



## Meridateufel (5. März 2007)

mir gefällt ausgezeichnet daumen hoch
@ abbath
wenn jeder die neue XTR fährt wirds doch aber irgendwie langweilig (auch hier im thread)


----------



## abbath (5. März 2007)

Die XO find ich mittlerweile aber auch langweilig...

Mein nächstes geschaltetes MTB bekommt 'ne Campa Chorus


----------



## Don Trailo (5. März 2007)

abbath schrieb:


> Die XO find ich mittlerweile aber auch langweilig...
> 
> Mein nächstes geschaltetes MTB bekommt 'ne Campa Chorus




was soll ich noch sagen


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (5. März 2007)

timor1975 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nach längerer Zeit zeige ich mal wieder mein Winter- und mein Racebike. Es hat eine kleine Evolution stattgefunden.
> 
> ...




Ist en schönes Rad wirklich, aber mir ist die Gabel für den filigramen Rahmen etwas zu wuchtig von der Optik her....


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (5. März 2007)

xzippo schrieb:


> mit kleinem Update, XTR Umwerfer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey geil ich hab mir auch ein Quantec SL Rahmen geholt und mir ein Rad zusammengebaut, bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Rahmen in puncto Gewicht u. Steifigkeit. 
Und wie schauts mit dir aus....hmm ?


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (5. März 2007)

saskathex schrieb:


> Hier mein "neuer" Racer zusammengesetzt aus Restteilen und wirklich ein paar Neuparts. Gewicht: 10.2kg unter 10kg will ich noch, aber das ist zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt geplant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sag mal gibt es diese geile Carbongabel auch für 26 zöller, weil Nishiki ist doch 29 Zoll oder....? 
Und wenn sagst du mir bitte woher du sie hast und was sie kostet, denke nämlich drüber nach meine Federgabel zu verkaufen zugunsten von ner gescheiten Carbonforke. Ach und Cantisockel sollte sie auch haben....
Dank dir schonmal und Gruß 
Stolli


----------



## da_dude (5. März 2007)

pace?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (6. März 2007)

Raleigh Reynolds 853. Hinten kommt noch ein SPV 3 Luftdämpfer rein.


----------



## Don Trailo (6. März 2007)

Raleigh Reynolds 853. 
ein stahlfully  
war das nicht auf ebucht...??
bei dem rahmen lohnt es sich noch ein wenig geld zu investiren
 die maguras gefallen mir nicht stört das schöne orange....


----------



## Der Yeti (6. März 2007)

ich würde alles für den vorbau des rockys geben:syncros is der noch von damals oder hasse den nachgekauft bei der bucht oder sons wo im i-net, wenn ja bitte unbedingt link


----------



## Deleted 8297 (6. März 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> ich würde alles für den vorbau des rockys geben:syncros is der noch von damals oder hasse den nachgekauft bei der bucht oder sons wo im i-net, wenn ja bitte unbedingt link



Du meinst eher das Nishiki?

Bei dem Raleigh passen die Kurbel und die Gabel meiner Meinung nach nicht richtig, die sehen irgendwie zu modern an dem Rahmen aus.


----------



## Popeye34 (6. März 2007)

*@stollenreifenheizer*

Also ich kann mich bis jetzt nicht beklagen, der Rahmen ist für sein Geld echt Spitze! Wie du schon geschrieben hast, Steifigkeit & Gewicht sind sehr gut, er fährt sich einfach gut ...

Wie hast du Aufgebaut?

XzippO


----------



## XtCRacer (6. März 2007)

Die Syncros Teile kannst du meiner Meinung nach über Wiener-Bike-Parts bestellen.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (7. März 2007)

jo meinte das nishiki sry nein xtc über wiener doch net der vorbau vom nishiki is doch schon alt und die bei wiener verkaufen nur die neuen, die man acuh bei bikeparts bekommt zb. und außerdem is mir wiener sehr unsympathisch nachdem ich eine mail bekommen habe die 10000000000 fehler ahtte die ich fast überhaupt net lesen konnte und das was man erkennen konnte hat einem acuh noch die sprache verschlagen. mehr dazu im syncros fr wheelset thread


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (7. März 2007)

xzippo schrieb:


> *@stollenreifenheizer*
> 
> Also ich kann mich bis jetzt nicht beklagen, der Rahmen ist für sein Geld echt Spitze! Wie du schon geschrieben hast, Steifigkeit & Gewicht sind sehr gut, er fährt sich einfach gut ...
> 
> ...



Kann ich dir sagen.....

Gabel...Rock Shox Duke XC U-Turn mit harter Feder
(wegen meines Gewichts) 2004er Modell
Laufräder...Mavic X 221 mit 2.25er Nobby Nic
Kassette...Shimano Deore LX
Bremsen...Magura HS33 EVO 2
Schaltung...komplett XT incl. Umwerfer
Kurbel...Hollowtec XT
Sattel...Selle Italia SLR Carbon Modell "Earth".
Vorbau...Giant 31,8 mm Klemmung
Lenker...Ritchey WCS
Sattelstütze 31,6 mm Ritchey
Rahmen selbst...Mattschwarz in 23 Zoll, Quantec SL
   
Einer der besten Rahmen den ich bis jetzt hatte und ich hatte 
schon einige.....
Werde bald mal Bilderchen zeigen.
Gruß
Micha


----------



## Silencium (7. März 2007)

@stollenreifenheizer

Muss echt nicht sein die Bilder aus 3 Post zu quoten...


----------



## Peter88 (7. März 2007)

@guardian

Richtig geil dein bike.
Wirkt auf dem Foto ein wenig irreal. 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## Nose (8. März 2007)

GUARDiAN schrieb:


> Es ist endlich fertig...



ich war mal so frei...


----------



## wilson (8. März 2007)

Mein CC- und Marathonbike:


----------



## kletterkönig (9. März 2007)

gefällt mir sehr gut

Wenn mir jemand erklären könnte, wie ich die Bilder direkt einfügen kann, würde ich meins auch mal präsentieren


----------



## abbath (9. März 2007)

wilsons rad sähe mit einer weißen oder schwarzen gabel und 'nem schwarzen vorbau imho besser aus. kann aber auch am zu hellen foto liegen!?


----------



## Der Yeti (9. März 2007)

jo ich finde den chromo vorbau auch etwas deplaziert aber ansonsten sehr gut


----------



## Manni1599 (9. März 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> jo ich finde den chromo vorbau auch etwas deplaziert aber ansonsten sehr gut



 Ist kein CroMo!

Deus XC in Silber!!!!

Schickes Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (9. März 2007)

OMFG dann eben alu poliert sieht trotzdem aus wie verchromt is mir au egal es sieht net aus
Und falls du jetzt wieder damit komms das chromo net verchromt is ja das weiß ich auch und entschuldige bitte vielmals dass ich das o angehängt habe


----------



## polo (9. März 2007)

mal ne andere frage zu dem rad von guardian: ist der rahmen nicht zu groß? ich hätte sorgen um meine bollocks.


----------



## toschi (9. März 2007)

glaube das bike sieht gelände nur von weitem...

...schön isses trotzdem


----------



## wilson (9. März 2007)

abbath schrieb:


> wilsons rad sähe mit einer weißen oder schwarzen gabel und 'nem schwarzen vorbau imho besser aus. kann aber auch am zu hellen foto liegen!?



Stimmt schon. Eine weisse Fox würde besser passen. Hab aber grad keine zur Hand und diese da war ein echtes Schnäppchen bei E-bay. Vom silbernen Deus trenn ich mich nicht. Den find ich richtig geil!


----------



## Wave (10. März 2007)




----------



## Aschenauer (10. März 2007)

wo ist denn da die Federgabel?


----------



## _stalker_ (10. März 2007)

wer eine dämpfung braucht, der braucht verwaltung auch


----------



## Beach90 (10. März 2007)

Mal ein ganz schnelles Rad..schick


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (10. März 2007)

schnell ja, aber schick find ichs nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (10. März 2007)

sieht aus wie mein Schulrad



Find die kombination von den LR und der Sattelstütze/Kurbel nicht so passend.
Die gehen vor lauter schnickschnak total unter


----------



## Wave (10. März 2007)

welcher schnick-schnack?!

muss dazu sagen dass es auch nicht nach optischen gesichtspunkten aufgebaut wurde sondern mehr nach dem kriterium "hauptsache es fährt und fährt und fährt"


----------



## rkersten (10. März 2007)

@wave ... aber das mit dem Lila Isoband hast du doch extra gemacht! Schick ist es wirklich nicht.


----------



## Wave (10. März 2007)

Ich musste gerade erst suchen wo denn an dem Bike lilia-Isolierband ist.
Wieso extra? Das lila-band lag gerade griffbereit! 

Naja, wie dem auch sei. Dem einem ist die Optik halt wichtig...mir wie man sieht nicht. Ich denke als 2. Rad/Trainings und Schlechtwetter Rad reicht es! Aber lästert nur weiter


----------



## racejo (10. März 2007)

dann hau mal dein bike, dass du im rennen fährst raus


----------



## Flo7 (11. März 2007)

Hi
hier kommt mal ein sehr aktuelles foto von meinen race bike:




Teileliste:  

Rahmen: KTM Carbon 1310g
Gabel: Sid World Cup mit Ahead Kralle und Kappe 1327g
Lockouthebel: Poploc mit nokon´s 36g
Steuersatz: Ritchey WCS Carbon Press-fit 79g
Schaltwerk: Xtr RD-961 long 199g
Umwerfer: XTR 152g
Kurbel: Xtr 960 804g
Schalthebel+ Bremse: v: XTR Dual Control mit Bremse+ Seil+ Bowden  400g
                                  h: XTR Dual Control mit Bremse+ Seil+ Bowden  434g
Kette: Dura Ace 280g
Scheiben: Xtr Center Lock 264g
Laufrad: v: Hügi 240S+DT Revolution+ Alunippel+ Notubes Olympic 627g
              h: Hügi 240S+DT Revolution +Alunippel+ Notubes Olympic 747g
Felgenband: Notubes yellow tape 26g
Schnellspanner v/h : 19g/23g (spannachsen)
Maxxis High Roller 2.1 525g/545g
Schläuche: Conti. Supersonic 179g (2 Stk.)
XTR Kassette 241g
Sattel: Tune Speedneedle 93g
Sattelstütze: Extralite The post Ul 2 30,9mm 360 167g
Sattelklemme: Miche 34,9 19g
Lenker+ Vorbau: Ritchey WCS Carbon Oversized 252g
Flaschenhalter: Spec. Rip Cage Pro 37g
Griffe: BBB mit Endkappen 24g
Pedale: Crank Brothers Titan 228g
Kettenstrebenschutz: KTM 25g
gesamt: 9062g
Alle Gewichtsangaben selbst gewogen!!

Mfg Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Northern lite (11. März 2007)

:kotz: :kotz: immer wieder diese Updates       :kotz:  :kotz:


----------



## Der böse Wolf (11. März 2007)

Nun mal ruhig....

Das Foto ist doch nen Update wert. Sieht echt lecker aus das KTM  

Grüße
Der böse Wolf


----------



## zwärg (11. März 2007)

wenn das schaltwerk noch SRAM wäre dan super


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (11. März 2007)

Also das Ktm von Flo7 ist aber allemal ein Update wert....was ne geniale Kiste.   
Aber eins würde mich interessieren, habe jetzt schon bei vielen auch bei dem vom Flo7 festgestellt das auf dem Vorbau immer diese "Spacertürmchen" noch übrig sind, traut ihr euch nicht den Gabelschaft zu kürzen oder ist das "Modern Art". Ich für meinen Teil kürze meine Gabeln wie ich´s brauch, Spacer drunter und gut ist. 
Denke nämlich wenn man mal übern Lenker absteigt oder vorne draufplotzt kommt das in Solarplexus Höhe sehr gut.....


----------



## Flo7 (11. März 2007)

@stollenreifenheizer: hi
das mit dem spacerturm is eh schon besser bei mir. vorher war ein 20mm spacer oberhalb. der einzige grund dafür ist, dass der carbonschaft einknicken kann wenn er mit dem vorbau abschließt. ist mir übrigens schon mal passiert, allerdings erst nach der demontage aufgefallen. da hatte ich ungefähr einen 7mm langen riss im carbon. seit dem lass ich immer etwas übertsehen. ist schonender fürs carbon.
mfg flo


----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. März 2007)

Ich finde, die schmächtige Sid wirkt arg verloren in dem fetten Rahmen. Meines Erachtens würde eine Gabel mit einem dickeren Casting in dem Rahmen besser aussehen.
Aber das ist eben dem Leichtbau geschuldet.


----------



## 328 (11. März 2007)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ich finde, die schmächtige Sid wirkt arg verloren in dem fetten Rahmen. Meines Erachtens würde eine Gabel mit einem dickeren Casting in dem Rahmen besser aussehen.
> Aber das ist eben dem Leichtbau geschuldet.



Eine weiße Reba Worldcup würde deutlich besser passen


----------



## Der Yeti (12. März 2007)

zwärg schrieb:


> wenn das schaltwerk noch SRAM wäre dan super



guter witz


----------



## Der Yeti (12. März 2007)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Also das Ktm von Flo7 ist aber allemal ein Update wert....was ne geniale Kiste.
> Aber eins würde mich interessieren, habe jetzt schon bei vielen auch bei dem vom Flo7 festgestellt das auf dem Vorbau immer diese "Spacertürmchen" noch übrig sind, traut ihr euch nicht den Gabelschaft zu kürzen oder ist das "Modern Art". Ich für meinen Teil kürze meine Gabeln wie ich´s brauch, Spacer drunter und gut ist.
> Denke nämlich wenn man mal übern Lenker absteigt oder vorne draufplotzt kommt das in Solarplexus Höhe sehr gut.....



nein nicht modern art die meißten so auch ich tun die spacer oben drauf, damit wenn man die gabel noch weiter verwenden möchte später einmal, man nicht dazu gezwungen is ganz tief vorne zu sitzen sondern so wie man halt mag also was einmal ab ist is ab, nur darum gehts, bei carbonschäften gilt das was schon genannt wurde


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (12. März 2007)

Flo7 schrieb:


> @stollenreifenheizer: hi
> das mit dem spacerturm is eh schon besser bei mir. vorher war ein 20mm spacer oberhalb. der einzige grund dafür ist, dass der carbonschaft einknicken kann wenn er mit dem vorbau abschließt. ist mir übrigens schon mal passiert, allerdings erst nach der demontage aufgefallen. da hatte ich ungefähr einen 7mm langen riss im carbon. seit dem lass ich immer etwas übertsehen. ist schonender fürs carbon.
> mfg flo




 Na das erklärt natürlich alles, besten Dank für die Aufklärung....
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rkersten (12. März 2007)

Flo7 schrieb:


> @stollenreifenheizer: hi
> das mit dem spacerturm is eh schon besser bei mir. vorher war ein 20mm spacer oberhalb. der einzige grund dafür ist, dass der carbonschaft einknicken kann wenn er mit dem vorbau abschließt. ist mir übrigens schon mal passiert, allerdings erst nach der demontage aufgefallen. da hatte ich ungefähr einen 7mm langen riss im carbon. seit dem lass ich immer etwas übertsehen. ist schonender fürs carbon.
> mfg flo



... "Gabel: Sid World Cup mit Ahead Kralle und Kappe 1327g"

Ähmmm also in einen Carbonschaft gehört keine Ahead Kralle!! Da würd es mich nicht wundern wenns Carbon bricht. 

Also ich plane meinen Schaft auch noch zu kürzen (SID Worldcup) Nutze aber wie es sich gehört einen Expander. Ich würde das ganze dann so kürzen ...





Hier noch ein Bild vom Expander ...




Wo soll da jetzt bitte was brechen können?


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (12. März 2007)

Carbonschaft käme bei mir eh nicht in Frage, Carbongabel an sich ja aber nur mit Aluschaft, bei meinem Gewicht....hä, hä, hä, hä, hä, 
Nee mal im Ernst will mir in mein rennrad noch ne Carbongabel einsetzen und mein Radhändler riet mir zu dem oben genannten Aluschaft.
Und wenn bei meinem Mounty die Federgabel ausbau und ne Starrgabel reinmach dann zwar Carbon aber auch nur mit Aluschaft. 
Ist mir persönlich sicherer. 
Geruß
Stolli


----------



## Flo7 (12. März 2007)

rkersten schrieb:


> ... "Gabel: Sid World Cup mit Ahead Kralle und Kappe 1327g"
> 
> Ähmmm also in einen Carbonschaft gehört keine Ahead Kralle!! Da würd es mich nicht wundern wenns Carbon bricht.
> 
> ...



hi
Nütze natürlich auch den expander von RS.
mfg flo


----------



## rkersten (12. März 2007)

@Flo7 ... ich dachte schon  aber den von RS find ich nicht so doll der würde dann auch viel tiefer drin sitzen. 

Was meinst du kann da in meinem Fall was brechen? Hast du vielleicht mal ein Foto von deinem Riss?


----------



## mete (12. März 2007)

Wenn man den Vorbau nicht festknallt, kann da eigentlich nicht viel passieren, wenn der Expander verbaut ist und der Schaft nicht gerade mit einer Kettensäge gekürzt wurde .


----------



## Owl Hollow (13. März 2007)

FRM Hardtail, Cane Creek Räder, XTR, Manitou SPV, Syncros Stütze, SLR Carbon...


----------



## rkersten (13. März 2007)

Hab heut ein kleines Downgrade am Quantec vorgenommen ...





Marta SL > Julie
Mavic 717, Onxy > Alexa, Shimano Deore

... nun liegt es nur noch an Cycle AIX wann ich euch mein FRM vorstellen kann.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (13. März 2007)

rkersten schrieb:


> Hab heut ein kleines Downgrade am Quantec vorgenommen ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr, sehr ordentlich dein Quantec......fettes Teil, net übel.


----------



## rkersten (13. März 2007)

@stollenreifenheizer ... naja war schon einmal besser bestückt  trotzdem danke ... wie schaut es mit Bildern von deinem Quantec aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (14. März 2007)

Northern lite schrieb:


> :kotz: :kotz: immer wieder diese Updates       :kotz:  :kotz:


 
aus deinem fotoalbum:
klick1 klick2
wer im glashaus sitzt...


----------



## Meridaracer (14. März 2007)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> aus deinem fotoalbum:
> klick1 klick2
> wer im glashaus sitzt...



finde ich ganz gut


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (14. März 2007)

rkersten schrieb:


> @stollenreifenheizer ... naja war schon einmal besser bestückt  trotzdem danke ... wie schaut es mit Bildern von deinem Quantec aus?




Hab zwei kleine drin die großen folgen noch....


----------



## badboy-rudi (14. März 2007)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> aus deinem fotoalbum:
> klick1 klick2
> wer im glashaus sitzt...



Ich finde die Räder auch gut.
Zumindest das Storck ist prima.


----------



## Northern lite (14. März 2007)

danke....  ich bin mit meinem kleinen Fuhrpark auch ganz zufrieden!

@stalker: Kritik ist angekommen! Allerdings poste ich nicht permanent updates.... Mich hat es nur langsam hier im Theat genervt, dass jede kleine Veränderung an Bikes gepostet werden. (das war eher allgemein gemeint und nicht wirklich auf jemanden persönlich gemünzt). Klar, wenn sich an Bikes gravierend etwas ändert, finde ich es OK, halt nur nicht wenn ne neue Bremse oder ein anderes einzelnes Teil getauscht wurde.


----------



## rkersten (24. März 2007)

schon lange nichts mehr los hier ... Zeit für ein paar schicke Bilder, heute fertig geworden. (Habs auch schon bei den weissen kunstwerken gepostet)

Hab für euch extra den Spacerturm zum drüber herziehen drangelassen  (der kommt aber nächste Woche weg)










*mehr und größere Bilder gibt es hier*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (24. März 2007)

rkersten schrieb:


> @stollenreifenheizer ... naja war schon einmal besser bestückt  trotzdem danke ... wie schaut es mit Bildern von deinem Quantec aus?




 Mittlerweile ist meine Homepage soweit fertig da kannste dir mal mein Quantec anschauen wenn es dich noch interessieren sollte. 
Einfach auf meinen Namen klicken den Rest kennst du sicherlich. 
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Meridaracer (24. März 2007)

Jetzt fehlen deinem FRM nur noch weiße Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Kurbel und Laufräder und dann bist du der GHOSTRIDER oder du nimmst es als deine Braut zur Hochzeit  

Ne mal im ernst ist schon geil das Teil   hat echt nicht jeder


----------



## czech (25. März 2007)

Auch die Woche fertig geworden


----------



## Der Yeti (25. März 2007)

mich interessiert bei dem frm mal sehr der erste fahrbericht.
wie sich die sid wc mit einer scheibe verhält blibt zunächst nur zu vermuten, wäre aber hilfreich wenn du mal drauf achten könntest wie sehr sich die gabel verwindet.
Was für eine scheibengröße fährst du denn???
Zum Bike selber: Ist einfach spitze


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (25. März 2007)

8,89kg


----------



## Meridaracer (25. März 2007)

XTR_Chris_XTR schrieb:


> 8,89kg



optisch und technisch gesehen ein wohl sehr gutes Bike. Nur der Rahmen ist mir unbekannt, Sorry kann ja auch nicht alles wissen. Aber ich fände es total nett wenn du mir mal ne Internetadresse oder so von der Firma geben könntest.


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (25. März 2007)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> optisch und technisch gesehen ein wohl sehr gutes Bike. Nur der Rahmen ist mir unbekannt, Sorry kann ja auch nicht alles wissen. Aber ich fände es total nett wenn du mir mal ne Internetadresse oder so von der Firma geben könntest.




Ist ein kinesium Rahmen, Internet Adresse hab ich keine, hab den Rahmen bei meinem Händler gekauft. Wiegt 1422g in 45cm.
Bin nächste Woche draußen, da werd ich ihn fragen welche Firma es ist.
Er bekommt die ungelabelt und mit jeder beliebgen Farbe.

Gruß Chris


----------



## fatboy (25. März 2007)

Aua!  Das Duratec ist aber mal geil. Die Firma kannte ich bis jetzt noch gar nicht, muß ich zu meiner Schande gestehen. 
Allerdings habe ich diesen geilen Rahmen auch nicht auf deren Homepage gefunden.

Ist das ne tschechische Firma? Was kostet der Rahmen?


----------



## czech (25. März 2007)

fatboy schrieb:


> Aua!  Das Duratec ist aber mal geil. Die Firma kannte ich bis jetzt noch gar nicht, muß ich zu meiner Schande gestehen.
> Allerdings habe ich diesen geilen Rahmen auch nicht auf deren Homepage gefunden.
> 
> Ist das ne tschechische Firma? Was kostet der Rahmen?



Die deutsche Seite ist total veraltet. Einen richtigen Importeur gibt es glaub ich gar nicht mehr. bikeimperium hat welche im Programm aber denn rass cc2 momentan nicht.
Schau auf die tschechische Seite!! ist auch in Englisch

Ich hab 850,- bezahlt inklusive Maßanfertigung an mich und die GA kilo. Hab aber in Tschechien gekauft!


----------



## rkersten (26. März 2007)

So hab eben mal schnell die Auflistung aktualisiert ... Teileliste FRM Escape
http://www.r-kersten.de/bikeprofil/frm.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XtCRacer (26. März 2007)

@ czech:
welchen Sattel hast du denn auf deinem Bike?


----------



## mete (26. März 2007)

Tune Concorde/ Becker Carbon, solch eine Joch- Klemmung schien mir persönlich aber gar nicht gut für den Sattel.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (27. März 2007)

Auch fertig, aber die "Speed Needle"-Klemmung für die Use Alien ist in Wirklichkeit total ungeeignet und ich musste mit Aluminiumfolie mehrfach gefaltet als Abstandshalter unter der Reling erst einmal nachhelfen.
Mal gucken, ob das im Gelände geht... :/
Und nachdem sich meine Haut vom entlüften hinten pellt warte ich mit kürzen vorne auch erst mal eine Woche ab.


----------



## Clemens (27. März 2007)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:


> Und nachdem sich meine Haut vom entlüften hinten pellt warte ich mit kürzen vorne auch erst mal eine Woche ab.



Chillibohnen zum Frühstück und dann noch eine Selbstverstümmelung planen !!!! Das ideale Renngewicht kann man auch anders erreichen  

Auf alle Fälle hast Du ja vor dem finalen cut noch reichlich Zeit, die Antennendose hinter dem Bike anständig zu montieren!


----------



## Der Yeti (27. März 2007)

rkersten schrieb:


> So hab eben mal schnell die Auflistung aktualisiert ... Teileliste FRM Escape
> http://www.r-kersten.de/bikeprofil/frm.html



würdest du die freundlichkeit besitzen und mir mal die scheibengröße mitteilen???
bzw wie du mit der scheibe an der sid klarkommst???


----------



## rkersten (27. März 2007)

Sag blos du siehst nicht das es eine 180er Scheibe ist. Was die SID und 180er Scheibe angeht ... bis jetzt keine Probleme. So richtig gefordert wird die Bremse hier in Brandenburg eh nicht ... vollständig zu mach ich die Bremse von eh nie, denn ein blockiertes Vorderrad fährt nicht da hin wo es soll - logisch sollte jeder wissen! Hinzu kommt noch mein Leichtgewicht von knapp 60kg.


----------



## Der Yeti (27. März 2007)

ja da befinde ich mich ich auch in dieser gewichtsregion, und nein ich habe nicht gesehn, dass es eine 180 er ist, sonst hätte ich nicht gefragt aber danke für die auskunft


----------



## trail-kob (27. März 2007)

mein Bügeleisen.... mit seinen 12,3 Kg

Nox Satelite
Nox Lenker Vorbau Sattelstütze
Hügi Compact Naben VR + HR (sehr sehr laut     )
Mavi D521 Felgen
DT Swiss Comp 2.0 1.8 2.0  VR Gewurzelt
Lookin Gel Sattel
Kurbel zum schämen 
RockShox Duke SL 2003
Bremsen DX Vbrake von '98
Schaltung LX 2002
Reifen, auf dem Bild noch Hutchinson Coyote 2,25" jetzt Python 2,2"


----------



## Silencium (27. März 2007)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:


> Auch fertig, aber die "Speed Needle"-Klemmung für die Use Alien ist in Wirklichkeit total ungeeignet und ich musste mit Aluminiumfolie mehrfach gefaltet als Abstandshalter unter der Reling erst einmal nachhelfen.
> Mal gucken, ob das im Gelände geht... :/
> Und nachdem sich meine Haut vom entlüften hinten pellt warte ich mit kürzen vorne auch erst mal eine Woche ab.



Das blau der Gurbel beißt sicher aber ziemlich mit dem blau des Rahmens, geht gar nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner_gs (27. März 2007)

Also von hier aus sieht es deckend aus.
Vielleicht mal den Monitor neu kalibrieren?


----------



## Der Yeti (27. März 2007)

nee das sehe ich auch, muss da wohl silencium zustimmen.
das der kurbel ist heller, als das blau des frames.
gabelfarbe passt allerdings.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (27. März 2007)

Na siehste.
In Natura ist die Kurbel ein klein wenig dunkler, aber kaum merklich.
Dafür ist die Gabel merklich heller.


----------



## mete (27. März 2007)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:


> Na siehste.
> In Natura ist die Kurbel ein klein wenig dunkler, aber kaum merklich.
> Dafür ist die Gabel merklich heller.




Haste denn was gefangen heute im Wald


----------



## drivingghost (28. März 2007)

trail-kob schrieb:
			
		

> mein Bügeleisen.... mit seinen 12,3 Kg
> 
> Nox Satelite
> Nox Lenker Vorbau Sattelstütze



Foto bisschen klein, Rad von der falschen Seite fotografiert. Aber es gefällt mir ziemlich gut, bis auf den Sattel.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (28. März 2007)

mete schrieb:


> Haste denn was gefangen heute im Wald



Beim Pionierpark gibt es leider nicht soviel Wild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rkersten (28. März 2007)

@roadrunner ... das Thema mit den Farben hatten wir ja schon einmal und ich bleibe immer noch der gleichen Meinung wie "Der Yeti" - bis ich es in Natura gesehen hab ... BTW: wie sieht es bei dir am Sonntag aus?


----------



## roadrunner_gs (28. März 2007)

Wenn es danach geht dürftest du das leichte Creme-weiß der SID auch nicht mit dem Reinweiß von Rahmen und Sattel kombinieren.
Mal ganz abgesehen davon, wie der Sattel wohl nach vier Monaten aussehen wird. 
Farben können je nach Licht und Belichtung nun einmal täuschen (noch dazu ist Rahmen und Gabel glänzend die Kurbel aber matt).





Aber wenn es euch nicht gefällt, dann ist okay.


----------



## _stalker_ (28. März 2007)

ich find das blau ganz gut - ist mal was anderes.
ist eigendlich das geld für den vorbau angekommen?


----------



## roadrunner_gs (28. März 2007)

Ja, ich versuch das mal heute vor der Arbeit abzuschicken.


----------



## snapon (29. März 2007)

relativ genau 10.000 gramm


----------



## Quantic (29. März 2007)

geiles Teil


----------



## Hupert (29. März 2007)

Ich bin ja eigentlich nicht so der "Buntfreund"... aber das Kona rockt! Da stimmt optisch einfach alles (bis auf den Spacerturm...)


----------



## abbath (29. März 2007)

superklasse!


----------



## Peter88 (29. März 2007)

Cool


----------



## Mais (29. März 2007)

das kona ist mal seeeehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CSB (29. März 2007)

Wirklich gelungen, das Kona! Respekt!
Für solche Bikes wurde dieser Fred eröffnet!!!!


----------



## daif (30. März 2007)

@snapon
na endlich hast du es reingestellt 
ich wollt's schon fast für dich machen 

Wie schon gesagt wurde: Für solche Räder wurde der Thread eröffnet!


----------



## Limit83 (30. März 2007)

Hier einmal mein Drahtesel für die Saison...






[/url]





[/IMG]
Mit den Gebrauchsspuren des ersten Regenschauers... Es werden noch mehr kommen...
Gruß Limit!


----------



## damonsta (30. März 2007)

Klasse Bike, eine Teileliste wäre toll. Falls du es selbst zusammengebaut hast-hast du eventuell ein Paar Gewichte dazu?


----------



## Limit83 (30. März 2007)

Habs zwar selbst aufgebaut, besitze aber leider keine Waage... Habs fertig mal im Radladen an eine gehängt: 10,18kg
Rahmen: Speed 2SL (Größe L)
Gabel: Magura Menja 85mm
Bremsen: Magura Marta SL 180/160mm (v./h.)
Laufräder: FRM FL-M 12
Vorbau: Syntace F99
Lenker: Syntace Duraflite
Barend: Smica
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6
Sattel: Flite SLR 135g
Kurbel: XTR 07
Umwerfer: XTR 07
Pedale: Eggbeater SL
Schaltwerk: Sram X.0
Shifter: Sram X.0 Grippshift
Kassette: XT (11-32)
Kette: XT/Ultegra
Reifen: Schwalbe NN/RR 2,25
Schläuche: Michelin Latex (bald FRM tubeless)
Züge: Nokon
Flaschenhalter: Con-Tec Carbon
Tacho: Polar S720i

Ich hoffe ich hab nix vergessen...
Grüße


----------



## damonsta (30. März 2007)

Doch so schwer?
Der Teufel steckt wohl im Detail...
Aber schönes Rad, gefällt wirklich!


----------



## Limit83 (30. März 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Doch so schwer?
> Der Teufel steckt wohl im Detail...
> Aber schönes Rad, gefällt wirklich!


Vielen Dank!
Hab auch mit knapp unter 10kg gerechnet... Naja, Hauptsache es ist schnell.


----------



## Aschenauer (30. März 2007)

mete schrieb:


> Tune Concorde/ Becker Carbon, solch eine Joch- Klemmung schien mir persönlich aber gar nicht gut für den Sattel.



Ha, Becker Carbon, die Dinger vom Nachbardorf, habt schon recht unterstützt uns arme Niederbayern


----------



## Dominik82 (31. März 2007)

Hier auch noch ein paar aktuelle Fotos von gestern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (31. März 2007)

Ein paar schicke Fotos dabei... aber das wolltest du ja hören


----------



## Limit83 (31. März 2007)

Schönes Schwinn - hatte ich auch mal in Gold - leider das Tretlager rausgebrochen...


----------



## FeierFox (31. März 2007)

Leg mal die Bar Ends in den gleichen Winkel wie den Vorbau. Sieht dann noch besser aus und fährt sich auch besser wie ich finde.


----------



## Dominik82 (31. März 2007)

FeierFox schrieb:


> Leg mal die Bar Ends in den gleichen Winkel wie den Vorbau. Sieht dann noch besser aus und fährt sich auch besser wie ich finde.



Naja, ich richte mich da nicht nach dem Vorbau, sondern nach meinem KÖRPER 

Wenn ich die Barends flacher einstelle, dann muss ich meine Handgelenke nach unten abwinkeln. Das is ungemütlich. So stehen sie in der geraden Verlängerung meiner Arme --> ergonomischer gehts net --> bleibt so!  

Gruß,
Dominik.


----------



## trailblaster (31. März 2007)

es ist immer die frage wie man die barends nutzt!
im wiegetritt oder im sitzen, dass bestimmt den winkel!


----------



## XtCRacer (2. April 2007)

@rkersten 

In deiner Teileliste für das FRM ist da das Gewicht von der SID im original zustand oder einer getuneten Variante angegeben?

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rkersten (2. April 2007)

@XtCRacer ... das ist der original Zustand ... ist aber auch ein kurzer Schaft dank kurzem Steuerrohr.


----------



## XtCRacer (3. April 2007)

Vieleicht plamiere ich mich jetz aber sag mir bitte mal wie deine SID genau heist (modell), denn auf der Sram HP ist sie mit über 1400g angegeben 

Danke XtCRacer


----------



## rkersten (3. April 2007)

@XtCRacer ... na so wie es da in meinem Liste steht eine "Rock Shox, SID Worldcup 2006" ... auf dem Lieferschein steht ... SID WORLD CUP 80 MM ATHENA WEISS + PL


----------



## roadrunner_gs (3. April 2007)

Die müsste so ungefähr soviel wiegen wie die hier, ist zwar die Vorjahresversion die er da hat, aber das nimmt sich nicht viel.





Für den Hebel und den Zug kommen dann noch mal knapp 60g drauf, je nach gewünschter Länge.


----------



## XtCRacer (3. April 2007)

Hm kann ich den Lock Out hebel auch ohne den zu bedienen.
Ich will mir die Gabel mitte des Jahres auch zu legen deswegen frag ich.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (3. April 2007)

Ja, ist aber etwas unkomfortabel.
Man kann allerdings auch die Schelle abnehmen und den Knopf und dafür so einen installieren wie auf den günstigeren Reba ohne Remote-Vorbereitung letztes Jahr noch drauf war.


----------



## skyphab (3. April 2007)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Hier einmal mein Drahtesel für die Saison...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schöööön!


----------



## Endorphin DD (4. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen.
Habe mein "Endorphin" im Jahr 2000 zusammengebaut, seitdem immer wieder etwas am Gewicht gefeilt, habe keine Liste der einzelnen Gewichte, aber, kann mir vieleicht einer sagen, wie schwer mein Rahmen in M ist?
Danke


----------



## xc-mtb (4. April 2007)

Wiso ist denn der Frischknecht mit ner Fox auf der Rebawerbung?


----------



## zwärg (4. April 2007)

komische sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (4. April 2007)

skyphab schrieb:


> Schöööön!



Danke!


----------



## Riding Cat (4. April 2007)

Endorphin DD schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Habe mein "Endorphin" im Jahr 2000 zusammengebaut, seitdem immer wieder etwas am Gewicht gefeilt, habe keine Liste der einzelnen Gewichte, aber, kann mir vieleicht einer sagen, wie schwer mein Rahmen in M ist?
> Danke



Ich habe mal einen Endorphin aus dem Jahr 2000 in Größe L auf der Waage gehabt.

Ergebnis 1700gr, demzufolge könnte deiner etwas leichter sein. Im Vorjahr waren die Rahmen aber noch schwerer, da wog der L Rahmen etwas über 1800gr.


----------



## Endorphin DD (4. April 2007)

Hi Riding Cat.
Danke für die schnelle Antwort, vieleicht sind's 1650gr. bin zufrieden, war immerhin der erste gebackene Carbonrahmen von Scott. Jetzt noch leichtere Reifen + Vorbau und ich kratze an die 9,5kg
Grüße aus der Nordeifel


----------



## jones (4. April 2007)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Wiso ist denn der Frischknecht mit ner Fox auf der Rebawerbung?



das sieht aus wie die seite vom bikediscount

haben da wohl was verplant


----------



## Bunkerhorst (12. April 2007)

Hier mein kleines, rotes Baby  .

Wiegt ca. 10,8 kg


----------



## rkersten (12. April 2007)

Die Reflektoren in den Speichen sind nicht dein Ernst oder? ... Wenn ja wo ist der Halter für das Einkaufskörbchen


----------



## Bunkerhorst (12. April 2007)

.


----------



## Bunkerhorst (12. April 2007)

Och ich finde die schön  . Nee im Ernst, hast natürlich Recht, dass das nicht ganz so dolle aussieht, aber ich dachte mir halt, ich halte mich an die STVZO .


----------



## jones (12. April 2007)

Bunkerhorst schrieb:


> Och ich finde die schön  . Nee im Ernst, hast natürlich Recht, dass das nicht ganz so dolle aussieht, aber ich dachte mir halt, ich halte mich an die STVZO .



dafür hat man normalerweise eine stadtschlampe oder sowas

heißt ja hier "kunstwerke" und das sind normalerweise sportgeräte und keine fortbewegungsmittel 

aber so   

dann müssten ja alle rennräder auch die dinger drin haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bunkerhorst (12. April 2007)

Ok, ok die Dinger kommen ab  . Aber mein Rad ist halt so "abstrakte Kunst"  .


----------



## Captain S (12. April 2007)

Und der Plastikschutz zwischen Kassette und Speichen ist soooo hübsch, passend zu den Reflektoren 
sind das eigentlich Bärentatzen???


----------



## Lateralus (12. April 2007)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Wiso ist denn der Frischknecht mit ner Fox auf der Rebawerbung?



Weil die Leute in der RockShox-Marketingabteilung anscheinend fürs Pennen bezahlt werden...oder die haben so eine Abteilung gar nicht und der Hausmeister macht das nebenbei...sowas von peinlich...stellt Euch mal vor, Scott wirbt für die neuen Scale-Rahmen mit nem Foto, auf dem Sauser ein Carbon-Sworks fährt...total Banane   

Slogan zur RS-Werbung:
"Die neue Reba Race - so gut, dass Leute mit Fachwissen und Erfahrung lieber Fox fahren"

P.S.: Sorry für OT, aber ich find das echt unglaublich...


----------



## jones (12. April 2007)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Slogan zur RS-Werbung:
> "Die neue Reba Race - so gut, dass Leute mit Fachwissen und Erfahrung lieber Fox fahren"



selten so gelacht  

dazu hab ich weiter oben ja schonmal was geschrieben (die anzeige kommt nicht von rs)

sorry für offtopic


----------



## roadrunner_gs (12. April 2007)

Genau, ist von bikediscount das Bild.


----------



## skyphab (12. April 2007)

Mach das Scott da weg!

Ist ja kein schlechtes Rad, nur ein "Kunstwerk" ist es nun wirklich keines.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heitzer (12. April 2007)

*Das Bike ist noch zu haben !! Allso Komplett !!*


----------



## BQuark (13. April 2007)

ich glaube nicht, dass das rote scott 10,8 wiegt


----------



## Bunkerhorst (13. April 2007)

Also erstens ist es immer eine subjektive Angelegenheit, wenn man über Kunst redet. Außerdem definiere ich nicht Kunst über die Kosten, die ich für ein Rad ausgegeben habe ( siehe das Rad unter mir, natürl. sehr geil, aber auch dementsprechend teuer ). Außerdem sollten hier einige Leute Dinge nicht so ernst sehen. Natürlich habe ich das mit der STVZO nicht ernst gemeint. 
Zum Gewicht: Ist eine Angabe vom Händler gewesen. Natürlich werdet ihr wieder sagen, dass die sowieso nicht stimmen, aber ich kann mich ja trotzdem darauf beziehen.


----------



## Schafschützer (13. April 2007)

Schade, daß das Cube so lieblos fotographiert wurde. In natura sehen diese Elite-Dinger nämlich richtig heiß aus. Tolles CC-Rad Heitzer.

@ Treck Wenn meine Tochter meine Rad auf 7 kg schätzt, darf ich mich dann auch darauf beziehen?


----------



## Lateralus (13. April 2007)

Ich finde das Cube optisch echt super..und an den Teilen gibts eigentlich auch nix zu meckern.  Gabel ist Geschmackssache, aber das ist ja eigentlich mit fast allem so

Wieviel wiegt denn der Rahmen und auf welches Gesamtgewicht kommt das Rad?


----------



## heitzer (13. April 2007)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Ich finde das Cube optisch echt super..und an den Teilen gibts eigentlich auch nix zu meckern.  Gabel ist Geschmackssache, aber das ist ja eigentlich mit fast allem so
> 
> Wieviel wiegt denn der Rahmen und auf welches Gesamtgewicht kommt das Rad?




Das CUBE wiegt um die 10,2 Kg . Was der Rahmen wiegt weis ich nicht genau , aber er ist nicht der schwerste, so um die 1500 g. 
Für verhandelbare 2200  ist es euch .


----------



## sunabar (13. April 2007)

Dann stell ich mich auch mal der Jury ;-)


----------



## polo (13. April 2007)

finde ich sehr schön!
aber:
- ich bin als hardtailfahrer nicht so auf dem laufenende, aber fällt das noch unter cc?
- dann finde ich den blauen vorbau zu viel des guten; ebenso die roten griffe
- es liegt wohl am bild (siehe gestauchten laufräder), aber das ding sieht sau kurz aus.


----------



## sunabar (13. April 2007)

Die roten Griffe sind gestern schwarzen gewichen ich konnte sie selbst nicht mehr sehen ;-)


----------



## czech (13. April 2007)

Ich find das blau paßt sehr gut zum weiß, allerdings finde ich den blauen Vorbau auch extrem hervorstechend.Da die Sattelklemme blau ist sollte der Steuersatz ebenfalls blau eloxiert sein und der Vorbau wie die Stütze schwarz!

Würde der Dämpfer gedreht nicht auch passen. Weiß jetzt nicht genau welcher Fox das ist aber an das Drehrädchen kommt mann so ja eher schlecht hin. Wenn nach vorne unten wäre doch ergonomischer !?

Eventuell noch blau eloxierte Kettenblattschrauben!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (14. April 2007)

Das Grossman ist schön. Mit schwarzem Vorbau und schwarzer Kurbel würde es mir persönlich noch besser gefallen.

Ansonsten langweilt der Thread n bissl.  Selten richtig schöne bikes. Viele posten ihre (oft Serien/Stangen-) Kisten/ zusammengewürfelten Bikes und sagen "ich definiere es als Kunst" (siehe rotes Scott uvm.) Gääääääähhhhn.
Das soll jetzt nicht wieder ne Grundsatzdiskussion eröffnen, aber es wäre schön hier mal wieder ein paar durchdachte, mit Liebe zum Detail aufgebaute Räder zu sehen, bei denen die Teile schön aufeinander abgestimmt sind (optisch und oder funktional)!

Keep the good stuff up,
grüße


----------



## skyphab (14. April 2007)

Nun, die Saison hat angefangen, wahrscheinlich haben wir alle aktuellen Bastelergebnisse für's erste wieder gesehen.

Oder wer baut denn aktuell grad was auf und will das mal zeigen?


----------



## daif (14. April 2007)

naja, der Thread hat schon länger an Klasse verloren.
viele posten ihre Kunstwerke auch lieber im Leichtbauforum, da CC und Leichtbau ja oftmals zusammenhängen.
Schade..

Vielleicht poste ich ja mal meins hier wenns fertig ist und ich denke, dass man es als Kunstwerk bezeichnen kann. Dazu fehlt allerdings noch die Bremse (kommt nächste Woche) und ne neue Gabel (das kann noch etwas dauern). Ach ja, und n neues Bild, das "neueste" ist über n Jahr alt.  

Kunstwerk für mich = besonders, positiv besonders, z.B. besonders farblich aufeinander abgestimmt, besonders funktional, besonders leicht, besonders seltene Teile....NICHT: besonders Serie, besonders unsinnig zusammengewürfelt, .....
Das bedeutet übrigens nicht, dass es unbedingt besonders teuer sein muss, was manche immer meinen..wenngleich man bei individuellen Teilen oftmals schon mehr hinblätter muss...


Ob Kunstwerk oder nicht:
Viel Spass beim biken bei diesem abartig guten Wetter!  
Ich kann leider nicht, da die scheiss Marta undicht ist!
Deswegen muss ich hier auch rumstänkern ;-)


----------



## Der Yeti (14. April 2007)

Bunkerhorst schrieb:


> Also erstens ist es immer eine subjektive Angelegenheit, wenn man über Kunst redet. Außerdem definiere ich nicht Kunst über die Kosten, die ich für ein Rad ausgegeben habe ( siehe das Rad unter mir, natürl. sehr geil, aber auch dementsprechend teuer ). Außerdem sollten hier einige Leute Dinge nicht so ernst sehen. Natürlich habe ich das mit der STVZO nicht ernst gemeint.
> Zum Gewicht: Ist eine Angabe vom Händler gewesen. Natürlich werdet ihr wieder sagen, dass die sowieso nicht stimmen, aber ich kann mich ja trotzdem darauf beziehen.



ja schon, aber du wirst sicher verstehen, dass cc kunstwerke keine stangenware darstellen oder? So wie ich das sehe ist da nichts weiter dran verändert worden, und das gewicht halte ich auch für sehr unglaubwürdig.
Und noch etwas zu deinem Argument, dass Kunst nur dann Kunst ist wenn man richtig reingebuttert hat:
Es stimmt, dass die schönen Teile leider alle ihren preis haben, was aber auch größtenteils auf die sehr edlen materialien, die beim bau verwendet werden zurück zu führen ist, und auf die art und weise wie die sachen überhaupt hergestellt werden.

Desweiteren denke ich schon das schönheit immer im auge des betrachters liegt, aber an diesem bike, erkenne ich nicht den hauch von schönheit!
Nicht böse gemeint...


----------



## CSB (15. April 2007)

> Desweiteren denke ich schon das schönheit immer im auge des betrachters liegt, aber an diesem bike, erkenne ich nicht den hauch von schönheit!
> Nicht böse gemeint...



Seh' ich genau so!! Solche Bikes gehören einfach nicht in den CC-Kunstwerke Thread, was leider viel zu oft vergessen wird. Zumal es genug andere Freds gibt in die man so ein Bike stellen kann......ebenfalls nicht böse gemeint


----------



## bikehumanumest (17. April 2007)

CSB schrieb:


> Seh' ich genau so!! Solche Bikes gehören einfach nicht in den CC-Kunstwerke Thread, was leider viel zu oft vergessen wird. Zumal es genug andere Freds gibt in die man so ein Bike stellen kann......ebenfalls nicht böse gemeint



ich probiers mal mit meinem grad fertig gewordenen müsing...





für die salzkammerguttrophy mach ich dann vielleicht doch ne federgabel dran...vielleicht können wir ja einen teil zusammen fahren...

joe


----------



## Hupert (17. April 2007)

skyphab schrieb:


> Oder wer baut denn aktuell grad was auf und will das mal zeigen?



Ich, is aber noch weit davon entfernt irgendwann mal fertig zu werden...


----------



## M4d_K3kz (17. April 2007)

das ist mein spielzeug (aktuelle variation)

rotor flex stahlrahmen mit 
pace c-type [titaniumkrone]
hope steuersatz 
race face evolve xc kurbel
syntace duraflite
syntace f139 vorbau 
race face next sl sattelstütze 
dt swiss xr 1480 lrsatz 
kenda kozmik lite reifen
shimano pd-m 939 xtr
smica hörnchen


----------



## Peter88 (17. April 2007)

Nett.
Aber was sind das für gelbe Punkte auf dem Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (17. April 2007)

das aktuelle xt schaltwerk ist das häßlichste schaltwerk auf dem markt!!!

da hat ja ein alivio mehr stil


----------



## M4d_K3kz (17. April 2007)

gelben punkte sind reflektoren  nachdem mich im winter mal ein auto unbedingt seitlich übersehen wollte habe ich mal vorgebaut...
sind quasi eine hommage an meinen täglichen einsatz 

das xt schaltwerk ist nicht viel hässlicher als viele anderen schaltwerke auch muss wohl bald doch rohloff werden


----------



## abbath (17. April 2007)

Hepatitis schrieb:


> das xt schaltwerk ist nicht viel hässlicher als viele anderen schaltwerke



doch isses

edit ich will wieder die alten 8fach schaltwerke :-(


----------



## Col. Kurtz (18. April 2007)

hat noch nicht ganz den feinschliff, deshalb nur dieser teaser:





is ein kunstwerk, ich versprech es euch!  (und fährt sich endgeil  ...der lack scheint allerdings mies zu sein, ich geb dem 3 monate, dann hab ich n zebra..  )


----------



## damonsta (18. April 2007)

Großes Bild bitte.


----------



## JoeDesperado (18. April 2007)

das ist glaub ich der sinn des teasers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (18. April 2007)

Ganz neu, wird noch bearbeitet.
Also keine Mecker über Spacer, Bremsleitungen, Reifen...


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (18. April 2007)

Super geiles Trek, was wiegt es den. In das Rad könnte ich mich verlieben


----------



## drivingghost (18. April 2007)

So wie es auf dem Foto zu sehen ist, 10,3 kg.


----------



## ToDusty (18. April 2007)

drivingghost schrieb:


> Ganz neu, wird noch bearbeitet.
> Also keine Mecker über Spacer, Bremsleitungen, Reifen...



Optisch wirkt das sehr gestreckt?  Wie lang ist denn das Oberrohr?


----------



## drivingghost (18. April 2007)

56 bzw 59cm horizontal bei 17,5 Zoll


----------



## roadrunner_gs (19. April 2007)

Das rot ist mir zu grell und der Farbton passt nicht zum Sattel.
Bei mir hat man immerhin auch die Kurbelfarbe bemeckert.


----------



## chri5 (19. April 2007)

drivingghost:
Netter Hobel, Trek hat ne sehr sportliche Fahrposition, haben sie wohl von Klein geklaut! 
Weiss aber nicht so recht....glaube dein Giant hat mir besser gefallen.
Die neue XTR Kurbel finde ich persoenlich voll Fussball, der Sattel ist auch Gurke, zumindest in der Farbe.
Die Stuetze ist sehr schoen! Der Vorbau...naeh......

Ich hab Dich trotzdem lieb, aber wir sind im Kunstwerke Thread, das wird halt numal gerne "das-geht-mal-gar-nicht"-genichtet.......


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (19. April 2007)

bei mir käme da mein gestrippter mit Alcantara bezogener SLR drauf und geil wäre eine Reba WC in schwarz mit der roten Schrift, dann wäre es der Oberhammer, aber auch wieder etwas schwerer, 
aber ich finds auch so geil


----------



## CrashOversteel (19. April 2007)

@Drivinghost
sehr schönes Trek. Die paar Detailveränderungen kann ich nur unterschreiben. 

@Gerrit
sag mal warum verkaufst du denn die SID WC? Hat doch schön reingepasst?


----------



## Lateralus (19. April 2007)

@Drivingghost: ich als ausgesprochener Fan des Specialized-Teamrot finde Deinen neuen Hobel echt stark...kommt dem ja schon ziemlich nahe...farblich...klasse:yes:

P.S.: Nimm Dir bitte die Anregung mit der schwarzen Reba WC zu Herzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (19. April 2007)

Die Gabel gefällt, die bleibt 
Getauscht wird als nächstes der Vorbau, dieser hat nur 100mm, ist mir zu kurz, gegen einen mit 120mm (F99), demnach dann auch ein anderer Lenker, wohl ein Duraflite Carbon. Schade, denn den Lenker finde ich optisch richtig geil mit seiner feinen Carbonstruktur


----------



## roadrunner_gs (19. April 2007)

CrashOversteel schrieb:


> (...)
> sag mal warum verkaufst du denn die SID WC? Hat doch schön reingepasst?



Weil ich Geld brauche.
Kauft aber eh keine Sau, Steuerrohr viel zu kurz.


----------



## Fusion-Racer (21. April 2007)

Hier ein Bild von meiner Cross-Country-Maschine 


Ist ein  Fusion Slash Sl,Baujahr 06,Gewicht ca.9,8 Kg
Hinten ist noch ein Ersatz-Lrs drin und Gabelschaft wird später auch noch gekürzt .


----------



## odelay (21. April 2007)

nein, nicht meins aber von mir aufgebaut:






[/url][/IMG]
Stahlrahmen, größtenteils Standardteile, 10,6 kg
am Gewicht geht noch was, an der Optik wird weiter gearbeitet, evtl. neue Lackierung


----------



## Nihil Baxter (21. April 2007)

Tach zusammen!

Möchte hier auch mal meine zwei CC-Bikes vorstellen. Zwei mal Stahl, zwei mal Rocky Mountain, zweimal ungefedert. Das reicht mir immer noch, da ich schon seit 16 Jahren mit dem MTB unterwegs bin. Das Blizzard ist von 2004 und ist eher moderner aufgebaut. Das RM Hammer ist von 1993 und wurde von Grund auf restauriert, wobei z.T. auch modernere Komponenten Einzug gehalten haben. Nichts für Classic-Hardliner, aber so kann man es ohne Einschränkungen fahren.







Gruß aus dem Bergischen Land
Baxter


----------



## DKH (21. April 2007)

die Hörnchen beim Hammer sind porno


----------



## horsts (22. April 2007)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:


> Tach zusammen!
> 
> Möchte hier auch mal meine zwei CC-Bikes vorstellen. Zwei mal Stahl, zwei mal Rocky Mountain, zweimal ungefedert. Das reicht mir immer noch, da ich schon seit 16 Jahren mit dem MTB unterwegs bin. Das Blizzard ist von 2004 und ist eher moderner aufgebaut. Das RM Hammer ist von 1993 und wurde von Grund auf restauriert, wobei z.T. auch modernere Komponenten Einzug gehalten haben. Nichts für Classic-Hardliner, aber so kann man es ohne Einschränkungen fahren.
> 
> ...



das sind mit Abstand die geilsten CC-bikes hier. das ist meine Meinung. Ohne Schnörkel und einfach nur ausf das wesentliche beschränkt. Sehr gute Arbeit!!! Ich möchte demnächst auch ein Kona Explosif so aufbauen.


----------



## kleinerHai (24. April 2007)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:


>



Ah, Rocky Mountain Blizzard...  Das war mal so ein Traumrad von mir, dann bin ich seiner amerikanischen Schwester begegnet...



Schwarz, weiss, schlank und schön sind sie ja beide.
Gratulation zu 'nem tollen Bike!


----------



## evling (26. April 2007)

Na dann will ich auch mal:




Würde mich über eure Meinungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeichteGranate (26. April 2007)

Tja, was soll ich sagen...Scapin ist IMMER geil!
Da muss man sich schon Mühe geben, den zu verschandeln.


----------



## jetos15 (26. April 2007)

update:


----------



## evling (26. April 2007)

nochmal dreckig und von der Seite


----------



## Sahnie (26. April 2007)

Die Gabel passt rein gar nicht.


----------



## Racer09 (27. April 2007)

evling schrieb:


> Na dann will ich auch mal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schöner Rahmen, aber suche noch das Kunstwerk !!!

Nicht gegen dein Bike persönlich...


aber mir fällt auf, jeder postet hier sein Bike, es gibt genug Theath zum posten, nur hier ist der Kunstwerke.... , nicht 0815... 

Nicht Böse gemeint, nur man muß irgendswo nen Unterschied machen!


----------



## Hellspawn (27. April 2007)

Racer09 schrieb:


> aber mir fällt auf, jeder postet hier sein Bike, es gibt genug Theath zum posten, nur hier ist der Kundterket.... , nicht 0815...



theath? kundterket?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer09 (27. April 2007)

Hellspawn schrieb:


> theath? kundterket?



Erbsenzähler


----------



## kleinerHai (27. April 2007)

Racer09 schrieb:


> aber mir fällt auf, jeder postet hier sein Bike, es gibt genug Theath zum posten, nur hier ist der Kunstwerke.... , nicht 0815...
> 
> Nicht Böse gemeint, nur man muß irgendswo nen Unterschied machen!



Was ist denn deiner Meinung nach ein Kunstwerk? Was, wenn nicht ein seltenes, filigranes, toll verarbeitetes, individuell aufgebautes Rad...
Das Scapin gefällt mir um Welten besser als die meisten, der hier in Massen auftauchenden, Alurahmen aus dem Klonlabor oder der "black is beautiful" Carbonrahmen mit Krebstumoren im Tretlager und Steuerrohr! Negative Vorbauten, alle möglichen Carbonteile etc. hat man hier auch schon zuhauf gesehen... Wo also machst du den Unterschied? 

Bitte jetzt aber keine neue Diskussion starten! Ich finds nur ein wenig schade, dass man hier ganz schnell negative Kritik zu hören bekommt ("das passt optisch nicht"..." da gibts besseres/teureres"..."wie uncool, Teil X ist nicht das Neueste auf dem Markt"). Akzeptiert doch einfach, dass andere Leute einen anderen Geschmack, Geldbeutel und vor allem eine andere Vorstellung vom Radfahren haben...
Das Foto könnte übrigens wirklich "mehr Kunst" sein!


----------



## [email protected]!t (27. April 2007)

erstaunlich viele schöne bikes auf den letzten seiten,
da muss ich doch glatt nochmal meins posten:


----------



## keroson (27. April 2007)

anderer Flaschenhalter, Züge etc. Kürzen, Cockpit g'scheit hinmachen, Fett von der Sattelstütze abwischen, und diese dicken hässlichen halbplattform Pedale weg. Dann seh ich da auch noch solche komischen Kinerfahrrad stopfen an deinem Lenker, Kunstwerk, ganz sicher nicht.
@eveling, dein flaschenhalter mag ja die Flschen wirklich gut halten, hab den gleichen auch, aber so n fake carbon an so einem Rad, also das geht wirklich nicht, das gehört so in die Kiste, letztens im Laden zwar was funktionierende gekauft, trotzdem aber totaler Fehlgriff.


----------



## polo (27. April 2007)

+ die ganzen hüllen kürzen


----------



## DHVEF (27. April 2007)

@jetos15: Vll hab ich auch nur schief geguckt, aber ich glaub deine Gabel hat nen schlag weg. Nicht das dir irgendwann beim biken die gabel zerbröselt.


----------



## polo (27. April 2007)

ich glaube, das liegt daran, daß der lenker nicht gerade gestellt ist.


----------



## evling (27. April 2007)

kleinerHai schrieb:


> Was ist denn deiner Meinung nach ein Kunstwerk? Was, wenn nicht ein seltenes, filigranes, toll verarbeitetes, individuell aufgebautes Rad...
> Das Scapin gefällt mir um Welten besser als die meisten, der hier in Massen auftauchenden, Alurahmen aus dem Klonlabor oder der "black is beautiful" Carbonrahmen mit Krebstumoren im Tretlager und Steuerrohr! Negative Vorbauten, alle möglichen Carbonteile etc. hat man hier auch schon zuhauf gesehen... Wo also machst du den Unterschied?



@Racer09
Da kann ich mich nur anschliessen, die Teile an meinem Rad sind vielleicht nicht der letzte Schrei, aber den Rahmen liebe ich und finde ihn um einiges schöner als die meisten Alu-Stangenbikes die man sonst so sieht.
Aber jedem sein Geschmack!


----------



## Nose (27. April 2007)

[email protected]!t schrieb:


> erstaunlich viele schöne bikes auf den letzten seiten,
> da muss ich doch glatt nochmal meins posten:



das find ich witzig!
der satz, dann das fahrrad, dann die kommentare zum fahrrad. dann wieder dein kommentar zum fahrrad. 

ich persönlich finds garnicht so häßlich.
die züge könnten kürzer sein, die pedale, wenn sie dir taugen, warum nicht.

das einzige was ich bei dem hübschen teil für störend erachte sind die hayes. aber das ist halt geschmackssache, mir sind meine juicy7 halt einfach lieber. das hat aber nichts mit kunstwerk oder nicht zu tun!

und dass da zufällig grad n bischen fett auf der stütze ist, das hat nichts mit kunstwerk zu tun. ich erinnere nur an die badewanne von beuys!


----------



## Nihil Baxter (27. April 2007)

[email protected]!t schrieb:


> erstaunlich viele schöne bikes auf den letzten seiten,
> da muss ich doch glatt nochmal meins posten:
> 
> Mir gefällt es sehr gut! Genau nach meinem Geschmack!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernado1984 (27. April 2007)

Hallo,

das ist mein Neuaufbau. Neu ist Rahmen und Anbauteile.














So, jetzt bin ich mal gespannt ob es gut genug für den elitären Kunstwerks-Thread ist 

Edit: Ich hoffe die Bilder funktionieren jetzt


----------



## Nihil Baxter (27. April 2007)

Ich sehe leider nix...


----------



## sunabar (28. April 2007)

Der Rahmen ist der Hammer!!!! was wiegt der? und woher bekommt man noch welche, soviel ich weiß bauen die ab diesem Jahr keine mehr.die silbernen Felgen sind nicht so mein Fall, schwarz und mit disc sieht bestimmt noch besser aus.


----------



## jetos15 (28. April 2007)

@ DHVEF Was meinst du?
die is noch tip top


----------



## bernado1984 (28. April 2007)

Hi,

mit den silbernen Laufrädern hast du recht. Schwarz würde besser aussehen. Würde aber wieder ca. 300 EUR kosten (man will ja immer ein bissl was besseres wenn man was neues ans Bike baut). D.h. heuer nicht, vielleicht nächstes Jahr. Heuer werden noch die Shifter gegen die neuen XT-RapidfirePlus getauscht und neue Pedale (die derzeitigen haben schon leichtes Lagerspiel)
Jedesmal wenn was kaputtwird (oder manchmal eben auch schon vorher  ) ein kleines Upgrade...

Der Rahmen ist ein 2006er, 2007 gibts keine MTBs mehr von Cinelli. Ich hab ihn bei einem italienischen Onlineshop www.gambacicli.it bestellt (vor ca einem Monat). Damals war er der letzte in Größe M (45cm). Einen L hätten sie auch noch gehabt. Preis und Service waren dort ausgezeichnet.
In Österreich und Deutschland hab ich überhaupt nur http://www.cinelli-bikes.de gefunden. Die schreiben sie hätten noch Restbestände. Ich hab dort aber nicht angefragt weil sie mir zu teuer waren (bin eben Student, da muss man auf den Preis schaun).

 Taugt mir jedenfalls total, dass ich jetzt den Rahmen hab...Er fährt sich super und er ist sehr selten, viele davon fahren sicher nicht herum.

Wiegen tut er übrigens 1580g inklusive Sattelstützenklemme und den 4 Flaschenhalterschrauben. Selbst gewogen, keine Herstellerangabe. Kein absolutes Leichtgewicht also, aber das entschädigt ja die Optik


----------



## Mr. Svonda (28. April 2007)

*my new RACETOOL* 






Gestern abgeholt und heute das erste mal damit auf meiner Hausstrecke unterwegs gewesen  ist der HAMMER ... kein Vergleich mit meinem alten Bike, das sind Welten.


specs:

Rahmen: KOBA Racetool (1250g)
Farbe: blau eloxiert
Spacer: 20mm Carbon
Steuersatz: FSA Orbite Xtreme
Federgabel: Fox F80X (mod. 2006)
Schaltgruppe: XT - X0T (Trigger)
Bremsen: Magura Marta 160/160
Laufräder: Mavic Crossmax SLR
Schnellspanner: Koba Titan
Sattelstütze: Koba
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR
Pedale: Shimano SPD-959
Reifen: Continental Explorer Supersonic 2.1
Vorbau: Koba Titan 100mm +/-6°
Lenker: Koba MTB SL 580
Lenkergriffe: Koba SL
Hörnli: Koba Short
Schläuche: Maxxis SL

Gesamtgewicht: 9,7kg


----------



## Meridateufel (28. April 2007)

sehr nice die karre .... einfach nur geil *HECHEL* ^^


----------



## abbath (28. April 2007)

Das Cinelli ist SEHR schön


----------



## daniel77 (28. April 2007)

Das Koba ist sehr geil, nur ab mit dem Geweih und wenn es sein muß WCS, Smica, tune o.ä.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernado1984 (28. April 2007)

Das Koba schaut echt geil aus!!
Nur die gebogenen Barends gefallen mir nicht, aber wenns beim Fahren angenehm ist, warum nicht...


----------



## Mr. Svonda (28. April 2007)

daniel77 schrieb:


> nur ab mit dem Geweih und wenn es sein muß WCS, Smica, tune o.ä.


Habe noch lange überlegt ob ich nicht die ganz kurzen von Koba oder Tune dranmachen soll, diese kurzen leicht gebogenen liegen mir aber besser in der Hand und ich bin sie so geöhnt. Ich brauche die Dinger noch oft wenn ich auf einer steillen Strasse bergauf fahre.

form folows function


----------



## drivingghost (28. April 2007)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> Ich brauche die Dinger noch oft wenn ich auf einer steillen Strasse bergauf fahre.



STRASSE?

MOUNTAINBIKE.

GELÄNDE!!!


----------



## Mr. Svonda (28. April 2007)

drivingghost schrieb:


> STRASSE?
> MOUNTAINBIKE.
> GELÄNDE!!!


ziehe es manchnal vor auf ner befestigten Strasse auf einen Berg zu fahren damit ich dann durch den Wald wieder runter fahren kann  ... z.B. auch steile Mergelwege im Wald


----------



## gurkenfolie (28. April 2007)

evling schrieb:


> Na dann will ich auch mal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da kannst du nicht mehr viel besser machen.


----------



## Radax (30. April 2007)

Mein neues 
BF LRS Carbon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (30. April 2007)

hammer. einfach nur hammer die karre
wiegt?


----------



## Radax (30. April 2007)

10.66kg Tendenz fallend. Ziel 10.5


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (30. April 2007)

Man mann. quatscht mal lieber übern Wc als euch an den Fetischen aufzugeilen..


----------



## JoeDesperado (30. April 2007)

Radax schrieb:


> Mein neues
> BF LRS Carbon



eine schwarz-rote reba WC wäre natürlich noch das tüpfelchen auf dem i!


----------



## Flabes (30. April 2007)

sauber und 14.5kg!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (30. April 2007)

hat aber noch einiges Potential ohne Performance Einbußen. Da sind mehrere Kilos drin.


----------



## Flabes (30. April 2007)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> hat aber noch einiges Potential ohne Performance Einbußen. Da sind mehrere Kilos drin.


wo


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. April 2007)

Hier mal mein serienmäßiges Ghost HTX 7500:


----------



## chriiss (30. April 2007)

evling schrieb:


> Na dann will ich auch mal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohh ja ... ja ...jaaaaaaa! 
Ich liebe Scapin Stahlrösser.
Über die ein oder andere Ausstattungsänderung könnte man reden (Sattel vielleicht was schlankeres was optisch besser zum schlanken Rahmen passt (SLR?) ,Flaschenhalter (Kein Carbon-Imitat), Gabel (funktionell sich gut aber farblich???) - dennoch prima!


----------



## keroson (30. April 2007)

@Flabes: dein Bike gehört ganz sicher nicht zu den cc-Kunstwerken, allein schon die spacer unterm Vorbau, obwohl zählt abstrackte Kunst auch???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHVEF (30. April 2007)

Mein NRS sub 12kg, aber die wage is nicht mehr die beste, deswegen diese ungenaue angabe.













meine beiden Prunkteile Standart NRS Vorbau und 102gr Alu  Lenker (20â¬) selber eloxiert

233,4 gr Tioga spider pedale

MPH3 diskbreak kommt noch weg sobald geld da ist

Hat jmd nen Tipp fÃ¼r mich was Kurbeln (max 350â¬) unter 700gr angeht.

P.S.:
achja die 100gr der hupe sind nicht diskutabel, die brauch ich einfach da wo ich wohne.


----------



## sunabar (30. April 2007)

@dhvef: Das ist Kunst? naja ist ja Geschmacksache.
zur Kurbel: habe auch in dieser Klasse gesucht, kommst aber fast immer bei über 700 gramm für 300 bis 350 raus meist mit ISIS Lager. unter 700gramm bist locker bei 400 bis 500 Euro (Tune Storck etc. ). Bin bei der Lösung gelandet die Preis Funktion und Gewicht unter einen Hut bringt(meiner Meinung nach): XTR 2007 275,- bei 770gramm


----------



## Flabes (1. Mai 2007)

keroson schrieb:


> @Flabes: dein Bike gehört ganz sicher nicht zu den cc-Kunstwerken, allein schon die spacer unterm Vorbau, obwohl zählt abstrackte Kunst auch???



ich weiß ja,in erster linie wollte ich auch verbesserungsvorschläge


----------



## evling (1. Mai 2007)

chriiss schrieb:


> Ohh ja ... ja ...jaaaaaaa!
> Ich liebe Scapin Stahlrösser.
> Über die ein oder andere Ausstattungsänderung könnte man reden (Sattel vielleicht was schlankeres was optisch besser zum schlanken Rahmen passt (SLR?) ,Flaschenhalter (Kein Carbon-Imitat), Gabel (funktionell sich gut aber farblich???) - dennoch prima!



Den Sattel wollte ich eh schon lange tauschen, suche einen San Marco Aspide mir roten Details, denke der würde gut passen. Gabeltausch gerade zu kostspielig, wobei ich keine schwarze möchte, eher eine weiße mit roten Details(damit ein Kontrast zum Schwarz da ist, SID oder Reba evtl.)
Übrigens sowohl dein Rewel als auch dein Scapin-renner gefallen mir sehr gut


----------



## chriiss (1. Mai 2007)

@ evling

Danke! 
... aber es gibt immer was, was man gerne tauschen würde. Bei meinem Rewel z.B. die Kurbel - die gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Damals war beim Aufbau aber nicht mehr Geld vorhanden und jetzt weiß ich seit Monaten nicht für welche Alternative ich mich entscheiden soll - kommt Zeit kommt _Rad_. 
Mal davon abgesehen hat sich seit den Fotos hier im Forum einiges getan am Rewel - ich sollte mal ein update posten - bei Gelegenheit! => Oh Gott was für ein Satz!

Bei Deiner Gabel störe ich mich weniger an der weißen Grundfarbe als an der silbernen Krone in Kombination mit dem weiß, aber das sind nun wirklich Kleinigkeiten!
Falls Du zu Deinem Flaschenhalter stehst, der funktionell wirklich gut ist, mir aber halt nicht gefällt, und einen zweiten von dieser Sorte möchtest - ich habe noch so einen hier rumliegen, den ich nicht mehr verwende und für nen Abbel und nen Ei Dir überlassen würde. Dennoch finde ich andere passender zu Deinem Rad.


----------



## evling (1. Mai 2007)

@chriiss
an deinem Flachenhalter hätte ich Interesse für mein Zweitrad, welchen könntest du dir am Scapin besser vorstellen: tune, klassisch oder? Hab mich
mit dem Flaschenhalterthema noch nicht so ausgiebig beschäftigt


----------



## chriiss (2. Mai 2007)

@ evling

persönlich würde ich klassische aus Metall wählen, da ich mit solchen im Gelände die beste Erfahrung gemacht habe und es auch da durchaus relativ leichte Modelle gibt z.B. von Specialized. Die sind überdies auch noch gut bezahlbar. Am Rennrad habe ich welche von B-T-P (Bike Tuning Parts) aus Carbon und dort sind sie auch gut aufgehoben, denn während die Flasche in metallene "reinflutscht" muss man die Flaschen in die Carbonhalter immer etwas "reinzirkeln" (meine Erfahrung) - da konzentriere ich mich im Gelände lieber auf die Strecke als auf den Flaschenhalter und die Flasche (könnte sonst event. ungesund werden). Fahre am MTB inzwischen auch wieder diese Metalldinger!
Betr. Flaschenhalter, den ich noch rumliegen habe - melde dich mal unter [email protected]


----------



## Peter88 (2. Mai 2007)

So jetzt ist es so weit.
" Eure Cross Country Kunstwerke ! " ist auf ein Niveau gesunken, das ich mich jetzt auch traue mein Bike hier zu zeigen.

Stecke es grad noch wieder zusammen und mach ein paar Fotos,
bis gleich.

P.s. Das BF Carbon  ist echt Porno


----------



## Northern lite (2. Mai 2007)

@ DHVEF:

Diese üble Hupe ist doch wohl nicht Dein ernst!!!!!!!!!! Die ist doch wirklich völlig prollig!!!

Die ist sicherlich in der Lage das Stimmungsbild zw. Wanderern und Bikern wirklich zu verschlechtern.

Am besten leise heranrollen und dann 2 Meter hinter dem Fußvolk schön aufreissen!!!

Nee nee.... ne gute Klingel (zB die Billy  (klein, leicht und schön hell im Klang) tuts doch sicher auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (2. Mai 2007)

ich frag mich manchmal ob die leute die hier ihre bikes posten den Titel des Threads gelesen haben.  

und dieses NRS ..... akute augenkrebsgefahr. sub 12? kg? ohne Laufräder vielleicht annähernd....

sorry, aber es gibt ja mittlerweile genug CC-Bike-Bilder-Threads um seine Stangenbikes bzw. Presslufthupen-Bikes usw. zu posten, das hier sollte jedoch der Thread für Kunstwerke sein....


----------



## Peter88 (2. Mai 2007)

Wie bereits angedroht. 
Hier mein Bike.

Keine Angst das HR ist nicht entgültig.
Geplant ist Hope oder Tune Nabe, Felge und Speichen wie VR.

Kurbel muss auch noch gepulvert werden.
Dann noch ein paar goldene klein teile ( Schrauben, Zugendkapen, etl. Tune Bar ends )
Für weitere Verbesserungsvorschläge wäre ich dankbar. 
Aber nun genug geschriben seht selbst, was ich erschaffen habe.


----------



## Captain S (2. Mai 2007)

@peter88
Tolles Nox! Besonders die Optik der Gabel ist  
Verbesserungsvorschläge kann ich kaum vorbringen, höchstens die Züge am Lenker etwas kürzer nehmen, eine andere Kurbel (also nicht schwarz matt da der Rahmen schwarz glänzend ist) und wie du selbst anmerkst noch das HR dem VR anpassen.


----------



## damonsta (3. Mai 2007)

Ich habe mir mal was zusammengeschraubt, 8,8-8,9kg. Urteilt selbst, bessere Bilder kommen sobald das Bike zu 100% optisch komplett ist.


----------



## chri5 (3. Mai 2007)

Gefaellt mir super das Ding! Kein Schnickschnack, keine 2 millionen Aufkleber drauf, schlicht....einfach......einfach genial!
10 von 10!


----------



## damonsta (3. Mai 2007)

chri5 schrieb:


> Gefaellt mir super das Ding! Kein Schnickschnack, keine 2 millionen Aufkleber drauf, schlicht....einfach......einfach genial!
> 10 von 10!



Dankeschön, freut mich zu lesen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (3. Mai 2007)

he boris - was is denn das f. eine kurbel??


----------



## CrashOversteel (3. Mai 2007)

Mensch Damonsta das eine Bild (von vorne) hättest du hier auch noch posten können. Ist richtig schön geworden.

Ich schließ mich da mal Chri5 an 10 von 10.

@Roelof
Die Kurbel ist glaube ich eine Race Face Turbine mit Ta-Blättern


----------



## Pharell (3. Mai 2007)

@damosta

Was ist das fürn Rahmen, Marke?


----------



## damonsta (3. Mai 2007)

@Roelof

Das ist eine neuere Turbine 4Kant mit BCD und TA Blättern. 111er Ti Lager.
Wiegt komplett deutlich unter der XTR, und dieser Q-Faktor-geil.

@Pharell

Ist ein ehemaliger Poison E605. Wurde entlackt, die Cantisockel wurden entfernt und anschliessend das Ganze eloxiert. Hat ca. 1410g in 50cm.


----------



## Pharell (3. Mai 2007)

Alles klar, ich danke dir. Viel Spass beim Ritt durch den Forst.


----------



## damonsta (3. Mai 2007)

CrashOversteel schrieb:


> Mensch Damonsta das eine Bild (von vorne) hättest du hier auch noch posten können. Ist richtig schön geworden.



Nochmal vielen Dank!

Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl.


----------



## Nose (3. Mai 2007)

edel!


----------



## mete (3. Mai 2007)

Naja, optisch hat sich nicht wirklich viel geändert, aber ich wage trotzdem mal ein Update... (mit Abänderungen bei Reifen, Laufrädern, Bremsen, Vorbau, Sattel, Lenker, Stütze, Flaschenhalter und anderen Kleinigkeiten), Gewicht jetzt unter 7 Kg.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (3. Mai 2007)

Is ja auch nix dranne.


----------



## mete (3. Mai 2007)

Pscht, das ist doch geheim...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (3. Mai 2007)

Wo wir schonmal beim E605 sind, hier mal mein Wheeler, ist bis auf ein paar Details der gleiche Rahmen:







Leider noch ein wenig übergewichtig, mit anderer Stütze bei ca. 9850g


----------



## Der Yeti (3. Mai 2007)

Und wo hat sich das Kunstwerk versteckt???


----------



## roadrunner_gs (4. Mai 2007)

Weder Lampen noch Schutzbleche dranne, ist doch in Ordnung.
Um Kunstwerke ging es hier in letzter Zeit doch sowieso eher weniger.


----------



## M4d_K3kz (4. Mai 2007)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:


> Weder Lampen noch Schutzbleche dranne, ist doch in Ordnung.
> Um Kunstwerke ging es hier in letzter Zeit doch sowieso eher weniger.



jungs jungs ... jetzt geht mal in ein forum von kunstkennern und fragt was kunst ist. es gibt millarden wege kunst zu definieren und genaugenommen ist alles kunst, sogar die dicke fette nachbarin in ihrem nachthemd die aus dem fenster guckt. 
 topaussichten


----------



## Der Yeti (4. Mai 2007)

natürlich, so gesehen ist die ganze welt und jeder mensch ein kunstwerk
Nur wenn ich mir einige andere seiten aus diesem thread hier ansehe, liegt kunst widerum nicht im auge des betrachters...
ich finde, dass(entschuldigung aber)ein wheeler nun wirklich nicht den anspruch auf ein kunstwerk erheben sollte(steinigt mich was auch immer)
Der aufbau kann noch so genial sein, wenn der rahmen nicht gut ist wird kein kunstwerk herauskommen, und der rahmen ist das wichtigste am fahrrad...neben der gabel...


----------



## Manni1599 (4. Mai 2007)

Wo ist denn der grosse Unterschied zu dem Poison-SSP im Posting darüber?

Oder ist der Rahmen nur schlechter weil Wheeler draufsteht? Kunst und Schönheit liegt definitiv im Auge des Betrachters, sonst gäbe es diese Vielfalt an schönen Rädern hier im Thread nicht. Mir gefällt auch nicht jedes der hier geposteten Bikes, aber wenn man hier nur noch High-End (auch preislich) einstellen soll, wird's auch schnell langweilig....


----------



## roeb (4. Mai 2007)

@mete

wasn das für ne Kurbel an deinen Poison SSP?


----------



## mete (4. Mai 2007)

StadtPomeranze schrieb:


> @mete
> 
> wasn das für ne Kurbel an deinen Poison SSP?



Das ist eine Cucumber- Carbon für XTR- Octalink/ Spideraufnahme, gibt es aber nicht mehr, von daher vielleicht nicht ganz so interessant.


----------



## Oskar1974 (4. Mai 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Nochmal vielen Dank!
> 
> Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl.



Sehr sehr schickes Teil.
Mein Kompliment!!
Viel besser als dein Fully


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (4. Mai 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Sehr sehr schickes Teil.
> Mein Kompliment!!
> Viel besser als dein Fully



Danke!
Naja, das Hardtail ist zum Teil auch mein Fully-habe einige Teile übernommen, 2 Bikes brauche ich einfach nicht! Es fährt sich übrigens noch geiler als es aussieht!


----------



## M4d_K3kz (4. Mai 2007)

mete schrieb:


> Das ist eine Cucumber- Carbon für XTR- Octalink/ Spideraufnahme, gibt es aber nicht mehr, von daher vielleicht nicht ganz so interessant.



cucumber .. waren das diese double barell kurbeln?


----------



## mete (4. Mai 2007)

die hießen caramba und waren zwei aneinander gepappte Alu- Rohre, diese hier fallen eher aus derselben Taiwan- Fabrik wie FSA und Co.


----------



## skyphab (5. Mai 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Danke!
> Naja, das Hardtail ist zum Teil auch mein Fully-habe einige Teile übernommen, 2 Bikes brauche ich einfach nicht! Es fährt sich übrigens noch geiler als es aussieht!



Bist du von Fully wieder auf Hardtail umgestiegen?


----------



## damonsta (5. Mai 2007)

skyphab schrieb:


> Bist du von Fully wieder auf Hardtail umgestiegen?



Richtig. Bin früher Hardtail gefahren, auch Marathons und und und. Sogar mit V-Brakes und einer 63mm Gabel (97er Z2, ich Idiot habe sie verkauft!). Dann Fully, jetzt wieder Hardtail. Langsam gewöhne ich mich wieder dran!


----------



## Nose (6. Mai 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Richtig. Bin früher Hardtail gefahren, auch Marathons und und und. Sogar mit V-Brakes und einer 63mm Gabel (97er Z2, ich Idiot habe sie verkauft!). Dann Fully, jetzt wieder Hardtail. Langsam gewöhne ich mich wieder dran!



wie kam es zu dem schritt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (6. Mai 2007)

Ach, ich wollte mal was Neues. Und da ich im CC/Marathon Bereich bleiben wollte kam nur der Umstieg auf HT in Frage. Vor allem wollte ich halt was für meine Fahrtechnik tun, mit dem Fully verlernt man halt ordentlich was. Wer weiss, in 2 Jahren bin ich fast 26, da wirds vllt wieder ein Fully um die alten Knochen zu schonen  
Mein Fazit ist: Fully verzeiht Fahrfehler. Dafür lässt sich ein Hardtail direkter fahren. Und dass mir ja keiner mit "Geometrie hier, Oberrohrlänge da..." kommt. Mein altes Hardtail hatte eine andere Geo als das Fully, mein Fully eine andere als das HT jetzt. Alle 3 waren verschieden, dennnoch empfinde ich das HT als agiler und schneller.


----------



## Milass (6. Mai 2007)

Oder 'n Epic, aber das wiegt halt...


----------



## Triturbo (6. Mai 2007)

Das is mein Bike für die täglichen fahrten und manchen einsätzen.





und für's grobe nehm ich das ghost :


----------



## skyphab (6. Mai 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Ach, ich wollte mal was Neues. Und da ich im CC/Marathon Bereich bleiben wollte kam nur der Umstieg auf HT in Frage. Vor allem wollte ich halt was für meine Fahrtechnik tun, mit dem Fully verlernt man halt ordentlich was. Wer weiss, in 2 Jahren bin ich fast 26, da wirds vllt wieder ein Fully um die alten Knochen zu schonen
> Mein Fazit ist: Fully verzeiht Fahrfehler. Dafür lässt sich ein Hardtail direkter fahren. Und dass mir ja keiner mit "Geometrie hier, Oberrohrlänge da..." kommt. Mein altes Hardtail hatte eine andere Geo als das Fully, mein Fully eine andere als das HT jetzt. Alle 3 waren verschieden, dennnoch empfinde ich das HT als agiler und schneller.



Finde ich interessant, weil ich einige kenne, die vom Fully wieder auf's HT umsteigen. Von daher bleibe ich mit gutem Gewissen beim HT


----------



## horstj (6. Mai 2007)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Das is mein Bike für die täglichen fahrten und manchen einsätzen.
> 
> und für's grobe nehm ich das ghost :


falscher thread, oder sind die pokale die sehenswerten kunstwerke?


----------



## guido11 (6. Mai 2007)

Auch ein Epic kann vom Gewicht her ok sein,hier sind es 9,8 kg


----------



## RM Matthias (6. Mai 2007)

Sieht absolut geil aus das Epic!!!!!!!
Bin zwar eingefleischter RM Vertex Team Fan, aber da könntest mich noch begeistern!

Ist das ne Rock Shox Reba World Cup? Wenn ja wie bist du zufrieden?


----------



## guido11 (6. Mai 2007)

Ja ist eine Reba und bin total zufrieden,habe vorher ne Sid World Cup gefahren und nur technische Probleme gehabt.


----------



## damonsta (6. Mai 2007)

Sehr schönes Epic! Ich würde da ja eher an anderen Stellen sparen statt Kondome als Reifen aufzuziehen   Kenne aber selbst einige, die auf den Reifen bei trockenen Bedingungen schwören. Hast du die Teile mal einzeln gewogen?


----------



## guido11 (6. Mai 2007)

Da geb ich dir recht, das Aufziehen der Maxxis war eigentlich mehr was für die Waage.Obwohl der Reifen wirklich so schlecht nicht ist Pannenschutz ausgeschlossen),aber meiner Meinung nach kein Alltagsreifen.Fahre einen Nobby Nic 2,1 und komme somit dann auf etwas über 10 kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (6. Mai 2007)

Guiddo11, 

Schönes Bike!
wie schwer ist denn dein Rahmen? Mein sworks wiegt 2819g, ist aber auch noch M5.
Hast du ne Teileliste parat?

gruß

Michael


----------



## mete (6. Mai 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Epic! Ich würde da ja eher an anderen Stellen sparen statt Kondome als Reifen aufzuziehen   Kenne aber selbst einige, die auf den Reifen bei trockenen Bedingungen schwören. Hast du die Teile mal einzeln gewogen?



Im Trockenen/ Sandigen finde ich den auch sehr gut, leichter und breiter als ein Fast Fred bei besserem Grip und ähnlich niedrigem Rollwiderstand.


----------



## guido11 (6. Mai 2007)

Hab leider keine Teileliste mit Gewichten.Der Rahmen ist ein 2007er mit 2006er Dämpfer und und wiegt fast exakt 2500 gramm,Gruss


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (6. Mai 2007)

skyphab schrieb:


> Finde ich interessant, weil ich einige kenne, die vom Fully wieder auf's HT umsteigen. Von daher bleibe ich mit gutem Gewissen beim HT



Ich bin auch von Epic Expert aufs SWorks HT ungestiegen. HT fahren ist einfach direkter, es ist leichter (das Rad),es ist schneller und vor allem pflegeleichter, fahre in der Woche ca. 350 km und will nicht so viel putzen und schrauben

allerdings wenn ich 5000  für ein Fully ausgeben dürfte hatte ich ein Fuel oder ein Spark, aber da hat meine Frau was dagegen


----------



## skyphab (6. Mai 2007)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> Ich bin auch von Epic Expert aufs SWorks HT ungestiegen. HT fahren ist einfach direkter, es ist leichter (das Rad),es ist schneller und vor allem pflegeleichter, fahre in der Woche ca. 350 km und will nicht so viel putzen und schrauben
> 
> allerdings wenn ich 5000  für ein Fully ausgeben dürfte hatte ich ein Fuel oder ein Spark, aber da hat meine Frau was dagegen



Ich finde ja immernoch, dass HTs einfach den geileren Arsch haben 

Ansonsten ists auch ne Preisfrage, 1k bis 1.5k mehr kostet ein Fully bei Specialized. Bisher habe ich keinen Grund gesehen das zu investieren.


----------



## crazyeddie (6. Mai 2007)

guido11 schrieb:


> Hab leider keine Teileliste mit Gewichten.Der Rahmen ist ein 2007er mit 2006er Dämpfer und und wiegt fast exakt 2500 gramm,Gruss



mich würde eine teileliste auch interessieren. der rahmen wiegt ja sattelstütze rausgerechnet gute 800g mehr als meiner, mein rad ist 500g schwerer. aber 1,3kg differenz sehe ich an den teilen nicht.


----------



## skyphab (6. Mai 2007)

Die Laufräder haben negatives Gewicht


----------



## guido11 (7. Mai 2007)

Hab es leider nicht hinbekommen,werde aber mal eine Teileliste nachreichen


----------



## IGGY (7. Mai 2007)

HI Guido. Warum ist das Bike nicht in meinem Thread? Nu aber schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## big_scoop (7. Mai 2007)

Habe mal neue Bilder von meinem Flitzer gemacht. Neu sind die Reba Team und die Syntace Lenkzentrale mit F 99 ( 105mm ) und Duraflite Carbon. Nokon in schwarz für den Poploc ist bestellt dann siehts auch da noch etwas schicker aus.
Mit den Teilen und ohne Barends liegt das Gewicht nun bei 10,9 kg.
Jetzt stört mich eigentlich nur noch die Kurbel. Was findet ihr würde eine schwarze Noir oder eine XTR ( 960 oder 970 ) besser passen???


----------



## Milass (7. Mai 2007)

Gefällt mir gut dein Aufbau.
Wegen der Kurbel, was würdest du von ner Race Face Deus halten? Finde die optisch schöner als die neue xtr, ist halt nur nicht ganz so leicht.


----------



## big_scoop (7. Mai 2007)

ich wollte kein Vielzahninnenlager  . Die Lösung von Shimano oder Truvativ finde ich besser. Die XT hält nun schon seit 5500 km ( Kettenblätter und Innenlager ) das hatte ich vorher mit den alten Lagerversionen nie geschafft.


----------



## Meridateufel (7. Mai 2007)

Die race face hat auch nen integriertes innenlager nennt sich X-Type un die kurbel wiegt um die 800 gramm (also eher 800+ ;-) )


----------



## damonsta (7. Mai 2007)

big_scoop schrieb:


> ich wollte kein Vielzahninnenlager  . Die Lösung von Shimano oder Truvativ finde ich besser. Die XT hält nun schon seit 5500 km ( Kettenblätter und Innenlager ) das hatte ich vorher mit den alten Lagerversionen nie geschafft.



Tue dir selbst einen Gefallen und kauf dir keine Deus. Die  Lager sind mies, die Kurbel muss man mit 60(!!!) Nm anknallen damit sie hält. Race Face ist nicht mehr das was es mal war im CC Bereich.

Ansonsten schönes Rad, aber die Züge musst du schon noch kürzen


----------



## big_scoop (7. Mai 2007)

Die Deus gefällt mir auch farblich nicht sollte eher was dunkles sein deswegen ja eventuell eine Noir um den XTR einheitsbrei etwas zu entkommen  .

Für den Poploc habe ich mir schon Nokons bestellt. Die Einstellschraube in der Mitte kommt wech und dann wird der Zug auch kürzer.
Der Rest passt aber son der länger oder welche Züge meinst du noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (7. Mai 2007)

Die VR Bremsleitung!


----------



## skyphab (7. Mai 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Tue dir selbst einen Gefallen und kauf dir keine Deus. Die  Lager sind mies, die Kurbel muss man mit 60(!!!) Nm anknallen damit sie hält. Race Face ist nicht mehr das was es mal war im CC Bereich.



Die 60nm sind gutes Krafttraining und die Lager halten ein Jahr. Weiss garnicht was du willst 

Aber hast recht, beides ein Problem, muss mal schauen, was ich mit meinem Innenlager mache. Die XTR gefällt mir aber auch nicht...dunkelgrau 0815  Technisch eben gut.


----------



## big_scoop (8. Mai 2007)

deswegen überlege ich halt mir die Truvativ zuholen   nur schade das es damit nicht so viele Erfahrungen gibt.
Wiege doch knapp 100 kg da wäre es nicht schlecht über Steifig / Haltbarkeit ein   paar Erfahrungen zu bekommen


----------



## Hellspawn (8. Mai 2007)

die Truvativ braucht doch auch ihre 50Nm. Was ist da denn schlimm dran?


----------



## damonsta (8. Mai 2007)

Hellspawn schrieb:


> die Truvativ braucht doch auch ihre 50Nm. Was ist da denn schlimm dran?



Sowas stempel ich halt als schlecht gefertigt ab. Jetzt kommen 10 Leute die anderer Meinung sind, ich finde aber, dass präzise gefertigte Teile an einem MTB nie und nimmer 50-60Nm brauchen, um zu funktionieren.


----------



## M4d_K3kz (8. Mai 2007)

hm wieso schlecht funktioniere? .. das sind belastete bike teile und das system muss auch fest sein, bei den alten kurbelschrauben kam die seitliche vorspannung von beiden seiten, bei den neuen nur für eine seite. logisch muss man dort etwas mehr bären aber das bedingt das system und da die kurbelarme ja auch mit hand aufgesteckt werden kann das argument mit der verarbeitung net gelten.

 ich habe die evolve xc und bin zufrieden, wenn ich auch bald tune ranschrauben werde


----------



## damonsta (8. Mai 2007)

Hepatitis schrieb:


> hm wieso schlecht funktioniere? .. das sind belastete bike teile und das system muss auch fest sein, bei den alten kurbelschrauben kam die seitliche vorspannung von beiden seiten, bei den neuen nur für eine seite. logisch muss man dort etwas mehr bären aber das bedingt das system und da die kurbelarme ja auch mit hand aufgesteckt werden kann das argument mit der verarbeitung net gelten.
> 
> ich habe die evolve xc und bin zufrieden, wenn ich auch bald tune ranschrauben werde



Die Argumente lasse ich bedingt gelten. 4Kant musste man doch auch nicht anknallen, dabei sind doch gerade die Systeme á la Isis, Octalink oder HT2 mit den Vielzahnaufnahmen für *geringeres* Anzugsmoment prädestiniert.
Shimano braucht ja auch weniger als 50Nm oder gar 60Nm, das System ist aber fast identisch. 

Wie dem auch sei- ewig lebe der Vierkant


----------



## Mad Maz (8. Mai 2007)

Ich will auch mal wieder:




Gewicht 9,62 kg mit Michelin XCR² (auf dem Bild sind die "Mud" drauf)


----------



## IGGY (8. Mai 2007)

Woher hast du die Gabel? Was wiegt sie? Kostenpunkt?


----------



## Focusbiker90 (8. Mai 2007)

Ist das die neue Magura? Woher...?

Geiler Hobel 



Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mad Maz (8. Mai 2007)

Meine wog mit langem Gabelschaft 1450g. Ich habe aber min. 10cm abgesägt. Version 80mm federweg Disc only.

Fahrverhalten: 
- Sehr steif (mindestens wie Reba) 
- Sehr gutes Ansprechverhalten (siehe Menja o. Laurin) 
- Federweg wird gut genutzt (wenig Progression) 
- Geringe Bauhöhe (im Vergleich zu Skareb 80mm)

Über Preis und Bezugsquelle kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## Triturbo (8. Mai 2007)

horstj schrieb:


> falscher thread, oder sind die pokale die sehenswerten kunstwerke?



Das Fenster zu mir - die pokale zum bike .


----------



## Manni1599 (9. Mai 2007)

Mein neues "altes":




Rahmen: GT Richter 8.0, Bj. 10/92, Tange Prestige /True Temper GTX,
Komplett mit Neuteilen augebaut.


----------



## [email protected]!t (9. Mai 2007)

saugail !!


----------



## abbath (9. Mai 2007)

Wunderschön.


----------



## Meridateufel (10. Mai 2007)

naja ... is nich so mein geschmack ... sry


----------



## trailblaster (10. Mai 2007)

Das weiße Steppenwolf gefällt mir gut!
Die Magura Durin muss eine der allerersten sein oder?
Das GT sieht auch top aus, richtig schöner Klassiker!
Warum heißt das GT Richter? Das war wohl vor meiner Zeit.


----------



## big_scoop (10. Mai 2007)

die Magura sieht wirklich toll aus. hm sollte etwa meine Reba Entscheidung die falsche gewesen sein   .


----------



## Flabes (10. Mai 2007)

(K)Eine Schönheit?!





vorne kommt noch ne marta sl!
sattel ist ein slr newspaper...
jetzt dürft ihr meckern
desweiteren kommen noch:
-neuer vorbau+lenker
-Sattelstütze
-Maxxi flyweight/conti speedking supersonic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafschützer (10. Mai 2007)

Also mal nix für Ungut Flabes; aber stell doch erst ein Bild hier rein, wenn du die ganzen aufgezählten neuen Teile auch verbaut hast.

Und die Edit meint, man soll keine Fahrräder von Brücken werfen. (Steine tun's ja auch)


----------



## Flo7 (10. Mai 2007)

Hi
Hier hab ich mal ein erleichterndes Update meines Ktm renners. Hab dewn flaschenhalter gegen einen tune wasserträger getauscht -29g. desweiteren hab ich neue reifen aufgezogen. hatte zwar schon maxxis high roller oben aber diese sind um genau 72g leichter als die abgefahrenen!!





Desweiteren hab ich etwas an der optik gemacht. die bar ends hab ich gekürzt und dann selber weiß lackiert. ich finde sie passen sehr gut dazu, aber leider sind sie mit 96g(mit Stahlschraube) etwas übergewichtig.






Hier ist übrigens die teileliste zum unter 9000g monster  
Rahmen: KTM carbon 1310g
Gabel:Sid World Cup mit Ahead Kralle und Kappe 1327g
Lockouthebeloploc mit nokon´s 36g
Steuersatz: Ritchey WCS carbon Press-fit 79g
Schaltwerk: Xtr RD-961 long 199g
Umwerfer: XTR 152g
Kurbel:Xtr 960 804g
Schalthebel+Bremse: v:XTR Dual Control mit Bremse+Seil+Bowden 400g
h:XTR Dual Control mit Bremse+Seil+Bowden 434g
Kette: Dura Ace 280g
Scheiben: Xtr Center lock 264g
Laufrad:v:hügi 240S+DT revolution+alunippel+notubes olympic 627g
h:hügi 240S+DT revolution +alunippel+notubes olympic 747g
Felgenband: Notubes yellow tape 26g
Schnellspanner v/h : 19g/23g (spannachsen)
Maxxis High Roller 2.1 490g/504g High Roller 2.1 460/462
Schläuche: conti supersonic 179g (2 stk.)
XTR Kassette 241g
Sattel:Tune Seedneedle 93g
Sattelstütze:Extralite the post Ul 2 30,9mm 360 167g
Sattelklemme:Miche 34,9 19g
Lenker+Vorbau: Ritchey WCS Carbon Oversized 252g
Flaschenhalter: Spec. Rip Cage Pro 37gTune Wasserträger -29g
Griffe:BBB mit Endkappen 24g
Pedale:Crank brothers Titan 228g
Kettenstrebenschutz: KTM 25g
gesamt: 9062g Neues Gewicht:  8961g
Alle gewichtsangaben selbstgewogen!!

p.s.: Das große update folgt nnoch in den nächsten wochen.
bestehend aus hope mono mini pro und sram attack. geplante gewichtsersparnis ca. 250-300g


----------



## [email protected]!t (10. Mai 2007)

diese rohre und dann die dünne gabel...mein geschmack triffts nicht


----------



## LeichteGranate (10. Mai 2007)

Nach zwei schönen Bikes, wieder zwei neniger schöne...schade... 
Manchmal frage ich mich, warum ich noch den Kunstwerke-Theard anschauen soll, in letzter Zeit sieht man nicht mehr allzuviele Kunstwerke hier!

Tipp:
Das graue Giant passt gut in den "CC-Bikes(nur Bilder)"-Theard.
Das KTM finde ich  auch nicht schön, die Komposition der Parts ist unglücklich, denn Kunstwerk definiere ich nicht durch geringes Gewicht und hohen Preis. Allerdings würde sich das KTM sicher im "Keine Stangenware"-Thread im Leichtbauforum wohl fühlen.

Schönen Abend noch.
Moritz


----------



## Flabes (10. Mai 2007)

was ist an meinem giant unschön?
erklärt bitte


----------



## damonsta (10. Mai 2007)

Flabes schrieb:


> was ist an meinem giant unschön?
> erklärt bitte



Na das Blau des Gabelaufklebers ist nicht schön z.B.
Ausserdem ists recht 0815.

Das KTM gefällt mir auch nicht. Viel zu "prollig". Ich stehe da mehr auf Understatement.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeichteGranate (10. Mai 2007)

Hi Flabes!
Unschön???
Ich finde dein Bike sieht ganz gut aus, ist aber auch ziemlich gewöhnlich! Kunstwerke zeichnen sich durch ihre Besonderheit oder sogar Einzigartigkeit aus und nicht dadurch, dass sie ganz gut ausehen. Die einzige Besonderheit an deinem Bike ist m.M.n. der Sattel.


----------



## Flabes (10. Mai 2007)

aber als schüler besitze ich nicht das geld für solche schmuckstücke  
sollte ich flyweights oder speedkings an die kiste bauen
wie gesagt kommen ja wahrscheinlich noch 2 martas (sl evtl).


----------



## Flo7 (10. Mai 2007)

LeichteGranate schrieb:


> Das KTM finde ich  auch nicht schön, die Komposition der Parts ist unglücklich, denn Kunstwerk definiere ich nicht durch geringes Gewicht und hohen Preis.
> 
> Schönen Abend noch.
> Moritz



Hi
könntest du mir bitte erklären warum die zusammenstellung der parts unglücklich gewählt ist?
mfg flo


----------



## LeichteGranate (10. Mai 2007)

@ Flabes
Mein Bike habe ich mir auch als Schüler zusammengespart, während ich nebenbei noch Leistungssport gemacht hab mit mind. 1000 Trainingmin/Woche. Hat fast zwei Jahre gedauert...
Nimmm lieder den Conti und lass das SL an den Martas weg

@flo
Guck dir dein Fahrrad an. Ein Unterrohr dicker als Otti Fischers Oberschenkel und eine streichholzartige Federgabel, dazu noch einen zierlichen Speedneedle. Der Rahmen ist in meinen Augen ohnehin nicht als Grundlage für ein Kunstwerk geeignet. 
ACHTUNG!!!! HIERBEI HANDELT ES SICH UM MEINE PERSÖNLICHE MEINUNG !!!

Und rege dich nich zu sehr über die Kritik auf...


----------



## roeb (10. Mai 2007)

ich denke was ein Kunstwerk ist definiert jeder anders, man kann es zB nicht am Preis fest machen (ob STudentenbike oder Highendbike) oder an der Marke. Ich denke da ist der Geschmack von jedem einzelnen gefragt. Und wenn jemand ein Bike nicht so gelungen findet kann er das ja mitteilen, aber hier jedesmal ne Diskussion loszutretten find ich ein wenig übertrieben 

Mir gefallen das KTM und Giant zB ziemlich gut


----------



## CSB (10. Mai 2007)

> Guck dir dein Fahrrad an. Ein Unterrohr dicker als Otti Fischers Oberschenkel und eine streichholzartige Federgabel, dazu noch einen zierlichen Speedneedle. Der Rahmen ist in meinen Augen ohnehin nicht als Grundlage für ein Kunstwerk geeignet.
> ACHTUNG!!!! HIERBEI HANDELT ES SICH UM MEINE PERSÖNLICHE MEINUNG !!!



Voltreffer! Besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken...und vom optischen mal abgesehen find ich's sowieso schade so'nen bocksteifen Rahmen mit einer nudelweichen SID zu "verschandeln".
Gegen die Parts an sich gibt es nichts einzuwenden, aber die Kombination aus allem wirkt auf mich nicht sehr harmonisch


----------



## King Jens one (10. Mai 2007)

meins


----------



## horstj (10. Mai 2007)

schon lange nicht mehr so lausige zugverlegung gesehen
die gelb-weiß-rote aufpebber sammlung auf dem bike sieht zum:kotz: 
aus und die lenker/vorbau kombi mit den kindergriffen passt m.E. 0² zum rahmen
aber das mag an der grausligen ausleuchtung des bildes liegen
und daran, dass mein tag heute nicht gut war.


----------



## Flabes (10. Mai 2007)

bier gut,fahrrad schlecht


----------



## damonsta (10. Mai 2007)

Bier sehr gut, Fahrrad hat nichts mit einem Kunstwerk gemein, der Rahmen ist dir zu groß. Oder es ist kein CC Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeichteGranate (10. Mai 2007)

Sehr abstrakt die Zugverlegung!   
Da hat sich aber jemand Mühe gegeben.


----------



## abbath (10. Mai 2007)

Ich seh kein Bier.


----------



## Milass (10. Mai 2007)

Ja, irgendwie errinert mich die Geometrie an nen RR 

Ist das etwa ein Rücklicht an der Sattelstütze???????????????


----------



## Rerun (10. Mai 2007)

Der CC-Kunstwerke Thread könnte so schön sein, aber manchmal komme ich mir bei den geposteten Bikes echt verarscht vor. Könnte man nicht einen oder mehrere "Hüter des guten Geschmacks" abstellen, die Räder löschen die hier nichts zu suchen haben? Da will man tolle Räder sehen und muss sich durch inzwischen 486 Seiten voller Enttäuschungen quälen.  

PS: Mein Rad würde ich hier ja auch nicht posten


----------



## kettenknecht (10. Mai 2007)

@King Jens one guck mal zwecks zugverlegung bei Sheldon Brown


----------



## trail-kob (11. Mai 2007)

abbath schrieb:


> Ich seh kein Bier.




sehr richtig ich seh nur Warmduscher-Schlörre aufm Tisch stehen... klecks... das ist doch der rest vom...

Zum Radel ... naja könnte man einiges schicker machen. Z.B. die Farben abstimmen und die Züge mal sauberer verlegen, das würde dem ganzen ein besseres Image geben, und vielleicht das Rad Outdoor ablichten, dann sieht man nicht das Kinderzimmer ^^


aber jeder ist stolz auf seine Bude.


----------



## *adrenalin* (11. Mai 2007)

Flo7 schrieb:


>



ich kann das ding echt nicht mehr ertragen. in allen denkbar möglichen threads gepostet :kotz:


----------



## M4d_K3kz (11. Mai 2007)

ist halt wichtig das auch jeder das bike kennt wenn es geklaut wird


----------



## NoizZ (11. Mai 2007)

Oder es klauen möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (11. Mai 2007)

Mein neues :






Neu kommt noch : 
LRS ( Dt 4.2 + 240 + goldene Nippel)
Tune Schnellspanner

Sonst noch Ideen ?!?


----------



## Flabes (11. Mai 2007)

keine idee,ist einfach super... 
was wiegts denn?
ist die carbon version,oder liege ich da falsch


----------



## Beach90 (11. Mai 2007)

Es war noch nicht auf der Waage.. es ist ja noch am Abspecken 

Ja, es ist die Carbon Version


----------



## Crop Circle (11. Mai 2007)

Ich habe seit kurzem auch Laufräder mit den DtSwiss X455 (+ Onyx). Bist du damit nicht zufrieden?


----------



## Beach90 (11. Mai 2007)

Kann ich leider noch nicht viel zu sagen , auf jeden Fall sind die Bergamonthausnarben nicht so der Bringe


----------



## fatboy (11. Mai 2007)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> ich kann das ding echt nicht mehr ertragen. in allen denkbar möglichen threads gepostet :kotz:




Also Dein Quantec hast Du doch wohl auch mindestens hunderttausendmal mit jedem update geposted...



@ Beach90

Das Platoon ist schon geil, aber wie kommst Du denn an die Bremsgriffe ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeichteGranate (11. Mai 2007)

Das Quantec ist auch im gegensatz zum KTM schick!


----------



## racejo (11. Mai 2007)

hallo,

so nachdem beach das bike von vorne gezeigt hat zeig ich mal das heck


----------



## Flabes (11. Mai 2007)

du verkaufst das bike?
ich könnte mich für den rahmen begeistern


----------



## Beach90 (11. Mai 2007)

Woooahh..geiles Bike


----------



## racejo (11. Mai 2007)

Flabes schrieb:


> du verkaufst das bike?
> ich könnte mich für den rahmen begeistern



nene. das war ncoh auf mein altes bezogen. die sig hab ich mal gelöscht


@ beach deins ist mindestens genauso schön


----------



## IGGY (11. Mai 2007)

Der Hinterbau ist ein Traum


----------



## olli (12. Mai 2007)

Marin "Team Marin" - Stahlrahmen, XTR/ZYZXX/TRUVATIV-Gruppe, RONIN 80 mm - eben gerade aufgebaut und vor 20 Minuten den Schraubenschlüssel beiseite gelegt.

Morgen wird getestet, Vorbau (evtl. 1 cm länger) und Reifen (für den Sommer evtl Semislicks) stehen noch zur Disposition...


----------



## FeierFox (12. Mai 2007)

Sieht schick aus. Was wiegt denn so ein Rahmen ?
(kürzere Bar Ends würdens noch aufwerten)


----------



## olli (12. Mai 2007)

FeierFox schrieb:


> Sieht schick aus. Was wiegt denn so ein Rahmen ?
> (kürzere Bar Ends würdens noch aufwerten)


Auf der Bürowaage (bis 2 kg) wurde nix angezeigt, ich gehe von ca. 2,1 kg aus, also  minimal leichter als ein Blizzard, denke ich. Das ist grob geschätzt, aber sollte ungefähr hinkommen. Ich habe leider vergessen ihn vor dem Aufbau zu wiegen, weil ich gestern Abend sofort losgebastelt habe. 

Komplett wiegt das Teil ca. 11,4 kg und wenn ich Semislicks aufgezogen habe, sollte es 10,9 kg wiegen.

Die Barends sind die alten guten Onzas, die habe ich aus meiner Klassiksammlung  übrig und sind für mich die schönsten Barends, die es gibt.

EDIT: Heute habe ich die erste kleine Tour gemacht - 50 km, fast keine Beschwerden, ein super Teil! Sehr stabil und überhaupt nicht weich und wackelig, was man ja Stahl ab und an nachsagt. Fährt sich imho deutlich schöner als mein Alu-Corratec mit dem Bow-Rahmen. Den ersten Sturz habe ich auch schon hingelegt: AUA!!! Aber das Bike ist ganz geblieben.


----------



## ullertom (12. Mai 2007)

Endlich (fast) fertig - es gibt immer was zu verbessern  

Mein 2007er KONA KULA SUPREME  

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie das mit den Fotos funktioniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (12. Mai 2007)

Hochladen ins Fotoalbum,  dann den "Forum Code" in den Beitrag kopieren-fertig.


----------



## ullertom (12. Mai 2007)

Test:


----------



## ullertom (12. Mai 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Hochladen ins Fotoalbum,  dann den "Forum Code" in den Beitrag kopieren-fertig.




Vielen Dank, sitze schon Stunden vor dem Kasten


----------



## ullertom (12. Mai 2007)

Noch eins, weils sooooo schön ist und endlich funktioniert (das Hochladen)


----------



## damonsta (12. Mai 2007)

Nicht übel, aber die Bilderquali hat eher was mit moderner Kunst gemein.


----------



## Flabes (12. Mai 2007)

muss hier mal off topic sein,da der fred so gut besucht ist...
erstmal:schönes kona haste da aufgebaut,kommt mit der skareb wirklich sehr hübsch 

meine frage:würdet ihr für (leichtes-)CC eher Maxxis Flyweight oder doch lieber Continental Speedkings supersonics verwenden?


----------



## damonsta (12. Mai 2007)

Speedkings.


----------



## Flabes (12. Mai 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Speedkings.



why?
wiegen 140g insgesamt mehr und ich fahr eigentlich nur waldwege und wenn trails,dann eher langsam!
was spricht gegen die flyweights?


----------



## damonsta (13. Mai 2007)

Kauf dir ein HT und spar 1 Kilo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ullertom (13. Mai 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Nicht übel, aber die Bilderquali hat eher was mit moderner Kunst gemein.



Hatte ein sehr niedrige Auflösung an meiner Cam gewählt um hier mal ein Foto posten zu können - aber Dank deiner Hilfe - gehts auch anders


----------



## ullertom (13. Mai 2007)

Besser oder ???


----------



## damonsta (13. Mai 2007)

Ja!
Jetzt nur noch den Nobby richtig rum montieren, dann ists ein super Rad!
Was wiegt es denn?


----------



## Der Yeti (13. Mai 2007)

Das Bike finde ich auch sehr hübsch, allerdings würde eine schwarze oder weiße Kurbel noch besser aussehen.
Außerdem vielleicht schwarze Pedalen anstatt die goldenen Cb, aber das sind nur Kleinigkeiten.

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## ullertom (13. Mai 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Ja!
> Jetzt nur noch den Nobby richtig rum montieren, dann ists ein super Rad!
> Was wiegt es denn?



Warum den Nobby richtig herum??? es steht doch front / rear drauf bzw. Pfeile für die Laufrichtung habe ich gedacht???

Habe jetzt 2,1er NN mit Conti Supersonic Schlauch montiert (siehe Foto mit schlechter Auflösung) und habe nun 9,32 kg  

Möchte noch eine SID Race und ein paar Kleinigkeiten verändern dann bin ich vielleicht bei 8,9... kg - das wäre schon toll


----------



## damonsta (13. Mai 2007)

Bemüh mal die SuFu, wie so viele bin ich der Meinung dass der Nobby andersrum wesentlich besser ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (13. Mai 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Bemüh mal die SuFu, wie so viele bin ich der Meinung dass der Nobby andersrum wesentlich besser ist!



Das stimmt allerdings, fahre den auch verkehrt herum und so gefällt er mir wesentlich besser. Musst aber auch beide Reifen verkehrt rum montieren.


----------



## gurkenfolie (13. Mai 2007)

ullertom schrieb:


> Besser oder ???



biken am max-schulze-steig??? da darf man doch nicht biken, trotz cabrioyuppies und schwerlastverkehr von der autobahnbrücke ich hoffe du hast geschoben...

kona rulez


----------



## ullertom (14. Mai 2007)

Genau, am Max Schulze Steig - bin da öfter unterwegs - geschoben habe ich da noch nie  

nur über die Felsen getragen


----------



## chrikoh (14. Mai 2007)

ullertom schrieb:


> Hatte ein sehr niedrige Auflösung an meiner Cam gewählt um hier mal ein Foto posten zu können - aber Dank deiner Hilfe - gehts auch anders



Ich kann es auch noch nicht


----------



## ullertom (14. Mai 2007)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Ich kann es auch noch nicht



Ich jetzt schon - nämlich Dank damonsta  

Hochladen ins Fotoalbum, dann den "Forum Code" in den Beitrag kopieren-fertig.


----------



## skyphab (14. Mai 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Sowas stempel ich halt als schlecht gefertigt ab. Jetzt kommen 10 Leute die anderer Meinung sind, ich finde aber, dass präzise gefertigte Teile an einem MTB nie und nimmer 50-60Nm brauchen, um zu funktionieren.



*Ausbuddel*

Die Deus war zwar die erste Kurbel, die ich selbst von Grund auf montiert habe, aber die 60nm (mindestens) die man braucht, kommen garnicht vom "anziehen-damit-es-hält", sondern vom manuellen Nachfräsen der Führungen.
Das ist der Hammer, so viel Span nach der Montage... 

Jetzt, wo die Kurbel mal montiert war, lässt sie sich ganz locker und normal festziehen. Wie du sagst: Unpräzise gefertigt.


----------



## abbath (14. Mai 2007)

Das Kona gefällt mir, mal 'ne nette Farbe.


----------



## damonsta (14. Mai 2007)

@skyphab

Eben. Und das alles für 400 (oder sinds mehr?) Euro UVP!


----------



## EmJay (15. Mai 2007)

Nachdem an meiner SID von wegen unpassender Farbe soviel rumgemosert wurde, hab ich mal was anderes probiert:

Euer Statement, besser oder schlechter?

Vorher:




Nachher:




Im Gegensatz zu vorher noch die Laufräder entlabelt und rote und goldene Speichennippel verbaut.
Goldene Tune-Stütze ist schon unterwegs...


----------



## ToDusty (15. Mai 2007)

EmJay schrieb:


> Nachdem an meiner SID von wegen unpassender Farbe soviel rumgemosert wurde, hab ich mal was anderes probiert:
> 
> Euer Statement, besser oder schlechter?
> 
> ...



Ich mag ja Blau, aber nee Schwarz ist besser aber Eeiß wäre es gewesen finde ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Northern lite (15. Mai 2007)

ne goldene Stütze zu nem weißen Rahmen???  

...nee ich glaube das geht gar nicht (kann mich aber auch täuschen)

auf alle Fälle MUSS dann ne schwarze Kurbel ans Rad und die grünen und roten Farbtupfer (Schnellspanner, Kurbelschraube, Schaltröllchen und Tuningschrauben) MÜSSEN gegen schwarz (oder natürlich gold) getauscht werden... wird sonst zu bunt und unruhig.....


LENKERSTOPFEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Die sind auch ein Muss... sieht ohne schei§e aus!!!


----------



## Captain S (15. Mai 2007)

EmJay schrieb:


> Nachdem an meiner SID von wegen unpassender Farbe soviel rumgemosert wurde, hab ich mal was anderes probiert:
> 
> Euer Statement, besser oder schlechter?
> 
> ...



Ich finde die blaue SID gut! Wenn du alles auf Gold änderst denk auch an die Schnellspanner und die Sattelstützenklemme. Verkaufst du die alten Teile?


----------



## EmJay (15. Mai 2007)

Das Konzept ist rot-gold, wobei gold die Hauptrolle spielen soll. Daher wird die Kurbel auch noch gülden...
Die Rasta Schnellspanner von Salsa müssen wegen dem grün natürlich weichen- auch wenns schwer fällt.
Ich denke die goldene Stütze wird gut aussehen, wenn nicht geht sie wieder.


----------



## fr33r!d0r (16. Mai 2007)

Moin, hier mal mein gerade wieder aufgebautes Kona munimula 







leider is das Bild n bissel dunkel, werd demnächst nochma eins im Freien machen!


----------



## Der böse Wolf (16. Mai 2007)

fr33r!d0r schrieb:


> Moin, hier mal mein gerade wieder aufgebautes Kona munimula
> 
> leider is das Bild n bissel dunkel, werd demnächst nochma eins im Freien machen!



Wirkt ehr wie ein "Wo ist Walter" Bild bei dem ganzen Gerümpel!


----------



## fr33r!d0r (16. Mai 2007)

Sry mein Keller is ne Müllhalde


----------



## M!ke (16. Mai 2007)

> Nachdem an meiner SID von wegen unpassender Farbe soviel rumgemosert wurde, hab ich mal was anderes probiert:
> 
> Euer Statement, besser oder schlechter?
> 
> ...



Sieht beides gut aus, wobei mein persönliches Empfinden eher zu blau geht


----------



## trailblaster (16. Mai 2007)

fr33r!d0r schrieb:


> Moin, hier mal mein gerade wieder aufgebautes Kona munimula
> 
> leider is das Bild n bissel dunkel, werd demnächst nochma eins im Freien machen!



der Rahmen gefällt mir echt gut und der Aufbau geht auch ok,
nur ne weiße federgabel wäre noch schön

Der Keller und das Bild sind zum


----------



## rkersten (16. Mai 2007)

EmJay schrieb:


> Nachdem an meiner SID von wegen unpassender Farbe soviel rumgemosert wurde, hab ich mal was anderes probiert:
> 
> Euer Statement, besser oder schlechter?
> 
> ...



Mir hat die Blaue besser gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (16. Mai 2007)

fr33r!d0r schrieb:


> Moin, hier mal mein gerade wieder aufgebautes Kona munimula
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maaan  wieso posten hier immer wieder user ihr fahrrad, und meinen nur weil se nen love smiley einfügen, dass es geil ist???
Daran is mal gar nichts ein kunstwerk, weder die pedale noch die gabel noch der frame, noch irgendwas anderes.
Poste das doch bei eure schüler + studenten bikes sofern du denen zugehörig bist oder poste es bei den cc bikes, aber du kannst net allen ernstes ein bike, das nicht schön aufgebaut ist, in einem dunklen keller voller gerümpel ablichten.
Da solltest du dir mal gedanken machen.


----------



## trailblaster (16. Mai 2007)

Richtig, als weg mit der Skareb!


----------



## M4d_K3kz (16. Mai 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Maaan  wieso posten hier immer wieder user ihr fahrrad, und meinen nur weil se nen love smiley einfügen, dass es geil ist???
> Daran is mal gar nichts ein kunstwerk, weder die pedale noch die gabel noch der frame, noch irgendwas anderes.
> Poste das doch bei eure schüler + studenten bikes sofern du denen zugehörig bist oder poste es bei den cc bikes, aber du kannst net allen ernstes ein bike, das nicht schön aufgebaut ist, in einem dunklen keller voller gerümpel ablichten.
> Da solltest du dir mal gedanken machen.



ist dein yeti ein kunstwerk? *g* mensch jetzt bleibt mal locker kunst ist und wird immer ein streitthema bleiben und rein von der farbe des rahmens her finde ich es origineller als das yeti-türkis


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (16. Mai 2007)

ich muss dem yeti recht geben, das kona sieht aus wie ein baumarktbike. aber auch dort entdecken manche ja kunst... kunst ist überall...
diskriminiermodus an: blödsinn! das kona sieht echt wie ein 08/15 stabdardhaufen aus, hat ne xt billokurbel und plattfomrpedale usw. diskriminiermodus aus
es passt halt einfach nicht zum thread


----------



## Nihil Baxter (16. Mai 2007)

Das Kona sieht "real" bestimmt ganz gut aus, nur ist das Foto bzw. Umfeld mehr als unpassend (unruhiger Hintergrund)! Ab ins Tageslicht, Antriebsseite fotografiert und einfach versuchen, das Bike gut in Szene zu setzen. Das macht viel aus! Zwischen Getränkekisten, Bügelbrett, Kettler-Fitness-Gedöns und Bontempi-Heimorgel wirkt ein Bike einfach nicht!

Gruß
Baxter


----------



## Focus1802 (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo

Manchmal ist es schon für einige Kunst tollerant zu sein  
Ich finde die Farbe des Kona auch nicht schlecht, wobei ne Federgabel daran auch nicht schlecht aussehen würde  

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (16. Mai 2007)

weder toleranz noch licht noch fotokunst machen aus ner xt kurbel mit plattforms ein kunstwerk.
ich toleriere so ein rad ja, ist aber falsche kategorie da durchaus nur standardkrams verbaut ist


----------



## Focus1802 (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo nochmal,

also ist bei dir nur selten Kunst? 

MfG


----------



## Gorth (16. Mai 2007)

Ich finds etwas vermessen, das Kona zu beurteilen, bevor man ein gescheites Foto davon gesehen hat. Der Rahmen ist schonmal geil, zusammen mit der Starrgabel, den Vbrakes und dem Lowriser macht die Karre live bestimmt nen tollen Eindruck. 

@freerid0r: schlepp das Rad doch mal morgen nach draussen und mach mal ein paar nette Fotos!

achja, ne XT ist vllt. Standard, aber AMClassic Laufräder und Kenda Reifen würd ich nicht Standard nennen, Wer F99, Reba WC, Marta SL und Konsorten nur noch Standard nennt, surft zuviel in diesem Forum und fährt zuwenig Rad....


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (16. Mai 2007)

Gorth schrieb:


> achja, ne XT ist vllt. Standard, aber AMClassic Laufräder und Kenda Reifen würd ich nicht Standard nennen, Wer F99, Reba WC, Marta SL und Konsorten nur noch Standard nennt, surft zuviel in diesem Forum und fährt zuwenig Rad....



super rückschluss! vor allem da im moment ne exzellente uhrzeit fürs rad fahren bzw. top wetter ist. kann man das lernen?

ich würde den o. g. krams sicher als standard bezeichne, f99, reba etc eher high end aber immer noch standard im sinne von problemlos käuflich erwerbbar. aufgebohrte rohloffs, kettenblätter, carbonschrauben usw. wäre nicht standard


----------



## fatboy (16. Mai 2007)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> super rückschluss! vor allem da im moment ne exzellente uhrzeit fürs rad fahren bzw. top wetter ist. kann man das lernen?




Du sollst mal bei Tagelslicht rausgehen (nicht jetzt, Du hirnie!) und mal gucken, was der Idealstandardbundesbürger so an seinem MTB hat....
Da ist man mit ner XT ausstattung schon mal ganz vorne mit dabei.

Aber ehrlich Leute, das Kona kann man mit der Ausstattung auch direkt bei Hugh Heffner am Pool, eingerahmt von 20 bunnys fotografieren (bei Sonnenschein natürlich..) und das wird immernoch kein Kunstwerk...


----------



## Gorth (16. Mai 2007)

weil dann alle auf die Weiber gucken und keine Sau das Rad interessiert?


----------



## fatboy (16. Mai 2007)

In Kalifornien sind die Biester aber auch "Standardteile" ....


----------



## Kurare84 (17. Mai 2007)

Hier ist mein Ghost.
Net umbediengt so leicht - 10,4 kg mit Edge und Flaschenhalter. Aber dafür solide.


----------



## Focus1802 (17. Mai 2007)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> super rückschluss! vor allem da im moment ne exzellente uhrzeit fürs rad fahren bzw. top wetter ist. kann man das lernen?



Was heisst hier top Wetter? Fährst du MTB oder Damenrad  ?


----------



## damonsta (17. Mai 2007)

So, und jetzt nochmal ein Paar Kunstwerke bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berg Becker (17. Mai 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> So, und jetzt nochmal ein Paar Kunstwerke bitte.



*auchdafürbin*


----------



## IGGY (17. Mai 2007)

Damit wir nochmal zurück zum Thema kommen! 
Kennt Ihr zwar schon, aber dann hören hoffentlich mal diese Diskusionen hier auf


----------



## jones (17. Mai 2007)

na wenn hier mal wieder specialized auftaucht, dann will ich auch dabei sein.

inzwischen auch nicht mehr ganz aktuell, aber bei dem wetter gibt´s keine neuen fotos


----------



## Deleted 8297 (17. Mai 2007)

Schicker Monostay-Hinterbau


----------



## polo (17. Mai 2007)

finde schon iggys specialized (bis auf die silbernen laufräder) sehr schön, aber das von jones schießt den vogel ab.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (17. Mai 2007)

dann darf ich hier auch noch mal posten, auch wenn wir ja unser eigenes Forum haben  , Titanschrauben sind dran gekommen und nächste Woche kommen 2 Mountain King Reifen wieder mit Mich und einen Tune Sattel suche ich noch


----------



## chri5 (17. Mai 2007)

jones schrieb:


> na wenn hier mal wieder specialized auftaucht, dann will ich auch dabei sein.
> 
> inzwischen auch nicht mehr ganz aktuell, aber bei dem wetter gibt´s keine neuen fotos



Des gefaellt mir richtig gut! Weisse REBA, gripshift, tune hoernchen, Syntace Stuetze, SLR, alte XTR Kurbel. Irgendwie total schoen, wenn auch nichts superspezielles.


----------



## traveller23 (17. Mai 2007)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> dann darf ich hier auch noch mal posten, auch wenn wir ja unser eigenes Forum haben  , Titanschrauben sind dran gekommen und nächste Woche kommen 2 Mountain King Reifen wieder mit Mich und einen Tune Sattel suche ich noch



Ich werds nie verstehen. Da baut ihr euch für teures Geld, liebevoll ein Radl auf und dann haut ihr eine stinknormale, farblich überhaupt nicht dazupassende XT Kurbel rauf. 

Also, XT Kurbel runter, eine schöne schwarze rauf und dann ist es ein Kunstwerk - in meinen Augen halt.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (17. Mai 2007)

traveller23 schrieb:


> Ich werds nie verstehen. Da baut ihr euch für teures Geld, liebevoll ein Radl auf und dann haut ihr eine stinknormale, farblich überhaupt nicht dazupassende XT Kurbel rauf.
> 
> Also, XT Kurbel runter, eine schöne schwarze rauf und dann ist es ein Kunstwerk - in meinen Augen halt.



Soll ja auch eine Noir Kurbel dran, (leider macht mich eine neue Kurbel nicht schneller, nur die optik wäre dann perfekt) aber jetzt mußte meine Frau erstmal ein Ghost bekommen  sie hat ein neues Hobby MTB,
das Rad hat mich bis jetzt 1700  gekostet, Teuer ist da relativ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (17. Mai 2007)

danke, danke  

aktuell sind wieder die normalen bremsleitungen dran. die stahlflex waren irgendwo undicht und ich konnte bald alle 14 tage mal entlüften. 

und die nokons sind i-links in silber gewichen. 

werd die tage mal ein bild machen.


----------



## ullertom (17. Mai 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Damit wir nochmal zurück zum Thema kommen!
> Kennt Ihr zwar schon, aber dann hören hoffentlich mal diese Diskusionen hier auf



sieht gut aus mit der weißen SID - aber die Felgen passen überhaupt nicht zum Gesamtbild


----------



## IGGY (17. Mai 2007)

Es kommt ja auch noch ein SLR dran, wenn ich ihn günstig bekommen kann!


----------



## Peter88 (17. Mai 2007)

Bin kein specialized fan.
Muss aber zugeben das die drei nett anzusehen und durchdacht aufgebaut sind.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## M!ke (18. Mai 2007)

jones schrieb:


> na wenn hier mal wieder specialized auftaucht, dann will ich auch dabei sein.
> 
> inzwischen auch nicht mehr ganz aktuell, aber bei dem wetter gibt´s keine neuen fotos



Hey Jones  genau mein Geschmack... Was wiegt es?


----------



## fr33r!d0r (18. Mai 2007)

Sry wenn ich nochmal kurz störe...



Der Yeti schrieb:


> Maaan  wieso posten hier immer wieder user ihr fahrrad, und meinen nur weil se nen love smiley einfügen, dass es geil ist???
> Daran is mal gar nichts ein kunstwerk, weder die pedale noch die gabel noch der frame, noch irgendwas anderes.
> Poste das doch bei eure schüler + studenten bikes sofern du denen zugehörig bist oder poste es bei den cc bikes, aber du kannst net allen ernstes ein bike, das nicht schön aufgebaut ist, in einem dunklen keller voller gerümpel ablichten.
> Da solltest du dir mal gedanken machen.



Das die Betonung bei diesem Thread auf "KUNSTWERKE" liegt, wusste ich leider nicht. Ich fahre mit dem Bike ziemlich lange Strecken, auch im Gelände. Das macht das Bike meiner Meinung nach zu einem erstklassigen XC Bike für meine Zwecke. Beim Aufbau wurde sehr auf den Kompromiss zw. Gewicht/ Haltbarkeit geachtet. Ich glaube AM Classic Laufräder, eine Maxlight Gabel und eine komplette XT Gruppe sind nicht wirklich der Standard heutiger (im Laden kaufbarer) Straßenbikes. Wenn doch, ziehe ich meinen Hut.
PS: Wäre für einige natürlich viel "geiler", wenn vorn ne wuchtige Federgabel dranhängt, stimmt's?
PPS: "Da solltest du dir mal Gedanken machen." -> Wtf?



> ich muss dem yeti recht geben, das kona sieht aus wie ein baumarktbike. aber auch dort entdecken manche ja kunst... kunst ist überall...
> diskriminiermodus an: blödsinn! das kona sieht echt wie ein 08/15 stabdardhaufen aus, hat ne xt billokurbel und plattfomrpedale usw. diskriminiermodus aus
> es passt halt einfach nicht zum thread


Wenn du dir tolle Teile kaufen kannst, sei wenigstens nicht so intolerant  
was anderes fällt mir dazu leider nicht ein. Und die XT Teile mögen billig sein, schlecht sind die deshalb aber noch lange nicht.

@all
Sry nochmal wenn es der falsche Thread ist. Für mich ist das Bike was besonderes. Ich würde nicht sagen, ein Kunstwerk, aber für meine Zwecke genau das Richtige.
Ich könnte durchaus nochmal neue Bilder an der Freiheit machen, aber das wird wohl eher nicht passieren (jedenfalls nicht in diesem Unterforum)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (18. Mai 2007)

Ich glaub, 'n Kunstwerk ist für manche hier erst ein solches, wenn es über 4000 Euro gekostet hat. Nicht, dass mir dein Kona sonderlich gefällt (Sattel nach oben? Pedale...), aber IGGYs S-Works -trotzdem nettes Bike- zeigt ja nun auch nur wenig Besonderes. Wenn man mal von den roten Schräubchen absieht.

Mir persönlich gefällt von den Specis übrigens das vom Dülmener am besten.

...meins poste ich jetzt aber nicht mehr, sonst bekomme ich einen rüber, weil 'ne VRO (auch noch mit Vector  ) montiert ist.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (18. Mai 2007)

Hier das Rad mit den falschfarbenen Kurbeln, der ungekürzten Bremsleitung vorne und nun auch noch mit miesem Hintergrund darf dann auch mal wieder rein.


----------



## damonsta (18. Mai 2007)

Schöne Stütze hast du da


----------



## mete (18. Mai 2007)

Mit der Stütze hast Du Dir echt etwas Gutes getan, wenn man noch 10,- in die KCNC- Yokes investiert, spart man sogar nochmal 50g.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (18. Mai 2007)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:


> Hier das Rad mit den falschfarbenen Kurbeln, der ungekürzten Bremsleitung vorne und nun auch noch mit miesem Hintergrund darf dann auch mal wieder rein.



Deine Fotos werden zwar heller, aber nicht besser


----------



## Rocklandbiker (18. Mai 2007)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> dann darf ich hier auch noch mal posten, auch wenn wir ja unser eigenes Forum haben  , Titanschrauben sind dran gekommen und nächste Woche kommen 2 Mountain King Reifen wieder mit Mich und einen Tune Sattel suche ich noch



Gibt es die Reifen schon zu kaufen ? wenn ja, wo kann ich bestellen ? DANKE für ne Rückinfo !!


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (18. Mai 2007)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> Gibt es die Reifen schon zu kaufen ? wenn ja, wo kann ich bestellen ? DANKE für ne Rückinfo !!



Zu kaufen gibts die leider noch nicht, jedenfalls nicht im Laden, in Willingen werden 100 an die Marathonfahrer verschenkt, aber ob sie auch welche verkaufen glaub ich nicht, Verkaufstart ist Juli/August


----------



## Matze. (19. Mai 2007)

Verschenkt???


----------



## jones (19. Mai 2007)

M!ke schrieb:


> Hey Jones  genau mein Geschmack... Was wiegt es?



hab es schon eine weile nicht mehr gewogen.

wird aber um die 10 kilo haben (rein gefühlsmäßig)


----------



## Gorth (19. Mai 2007)

So mal schaun, wie lange es hier bleiben darf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DülmenerMTBer (19. Mai 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> Verschenkt???



geh mal auf die Bikefestivalseite da steht alles, mußt du nur früh sein dann gibts 2 umsonst


----------



## mete (19. Mai 2007)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> geh mal auf die Bikefestivalseite da steht alles, mußt du nur früh sein dann gibts 2 umsonst



...und natürlich am Marathon teilnehmen...


----------



## IGGY (19. Mai 2007)

He Leute! Macht nicht so viel Werbung. Ich muß auch noch nen Satz haben 
@ Gorth Mir gefällt es  Wobei du aber über eine schwarze Stütze und einen schwarzen Vorbau nachdenken solltest. Würde meiner Meinung nach besser passen!


----------



## mete (19. Mai 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> He Leute! Macht nicht so viel Werbung. Ich muß auch noch nen Satz haben



Da dies auch in der Bravo steht, wirst Du Dich sowieso beeilen müssen, oder Du schlägst Deine Zelte schon einen Tag früher dort auf  .


----------



## IGGY (19. Mai 2007)

Wir kommen leider erst Freitag Nachmittag an


----------



## racejo (19. Mai 2007)

Gorth schrieb:


> So mal schaun, wie lange es hier bleiben darf...



sau schön. vor allem stütze und vorbau passen super zu dem rahmen, wenn die schwarz wären, wie es iggy sagte würde das bike aussehen wie viele andere, und haätte einfach nicht mehr diesen silber schwarz style den die kurbel auch noch voll trifft.
vlt noch felgenaufkleber ab.

echt klasse das bike


----------



## CSB (19. Mai 2007)

Eine Runde Sache...obwohls ein Red Bull ist.
Vorbau und Stütze unbedingt dranlassen!!!!!


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (19. Mai 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Wir kommen leider erst Freitag Nachmittag an



Wir sind Freitag schon um 9.00 Uhr da, hoffe ja mal nicht für euch das wir alle die Reifen holen wollen, sind 12 Leute insgesamt  da bleiben nicht viele Reifen über


----------



## damonsta (20. Mai 2007)

@Gorth

DAS ist mal ein geiles Bike!
Pinsel aber die Nippel dochmal an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (20. Mai 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> @Gorth
> 
> DAS ist mal ein geiles Bike!
> Pinsel aber die Nippel dochmal an



Oder verchromte Nippel einbauen


----------



## damonsta (20. Mai 2007)

Na, wenn dann silberne. Aber umspeichen würde ich nicht.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (21. Mai 2007)

Sodele, hier nun die hoffentlich fertige Version, komplettes FSA Carbon-Kit


----------



## Gorth (21. Mai 2007)

@all: Danke, hätte soviel positive Resonanz nicht erwartet. Ja das mit den Nippeln ist so ne Sache, muss mal schauen was sich da machen lässt. Die Felgenaufkleber sind schon ab 


@carnifex: sehr schönes Bike, leider kommt gerade die Kurbel auf dem Foto nicht so gut rüber wie sie es eigentlich könnte.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (21. Mai 2007)

Brauche ein Tagesfoto. Hast recht mit Blitz wird das den Teilen nicht gerecht.


----------



## GlanDas (21. Mai 2007)

Gorth schrieb:


> @carnifex: sehr schönes Bike, leider kommt gerade die Kurbel auf dem Foto nicht so gut rüber wie sie es eigentlich könnte.



liegt wohl daran das er Abends mit Blitz fotographiert hat  

Sonst natürlich ein netter Aufbau, nur den zug vom Schaltwerk solltest du kürzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8297 (21. Mai 2007)

GlanDas schrieb:


> liegt wohl daran das er Abends mit Blitz fotographiert hat
> 
> Sonst natürlich ein netter Aufbau, nur den zug vom Schaltwerk solltest du kürzen



Warum?


----------



## roadrunner_gs (22. Mai 2007)

Bei der Minikassette würde ich auch zum kurzen Schaltwerkskäfig greifen.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (22. Mai 2007)

Was mach ich dann wenn wieder eine große Kassette dran kommt, wie ursprünglich?!

Ah ich weiß,...bei der kleinen Kassette bleiben


----------



## polo (22. Mai 2007)

mal was anderes: ich finde das rad - so mit dem rot hier und da - schön. was aber bissi "stört" ist das fette steuerrohr mit dem relativ kurzen vorbau. wäre es nicht schöner, eine nicht gekröpfte sattelstütze zu holen + einen längeren vorbau? vermutlich wäre es auch ergonomischer.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (22. Mai 2007)

Geht auch so:

GS: Max Capacity 33T, Max Sprocket 34T
SGS: Max Capacity 43T, Max Sprocket 34T

Okay, deine Lieblingskettenstellung 44/34 oder 22/11 kannst du dann natürlich vergessen. 
Aber da bist du auch mit einem langen Umwerfer schon ausserhalb des spezifizierten Bereichs.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (22. Mai 2007)

Tageslicht Foto




Nun Gut, über ein neues Schaltwerk lässt sich nach Abgang des aktuellen nachdenken. 
@ Polo
Der Vorbau ist ein 100er, wenn ich einen FSA OS 115 in 110 schießen kann, dann kommt der. Eine völlig ungekröpfte Stütze kommt nicht in Frage, der Sattel ist etwas vordermittig geklemmt bei 25mm Setback, das würde also mit einer SB-0 nicht passen.


----------



## daniel77 (24. Mai 2007)

Da sich mein Zaskar seit Herbst 2005 verschleißbedingt etwas geändert hat, hier das aktuelle Update:













Rahmen: GT Zaskar Team 2005
Antrieb: Shimano XT
Schalthebel: SRAM Rocket Trigger
LRS: XT / Mavic 317 / Michelin XCR Dry
Sattel/Sattelstütze: Selle San Marco SKN / Ritchey Pro
Vorbau / Lenker: XLC Ultralight
Bremse / Hebel: Avid SD 7
Griffe: Syntace Moto


----------



## Chris King84 (24. Mai 2007)

So jetzt mein knapp 1 Jahr altes Radl mit neuen Komponenten. Hoff es gefällt.






[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Captain S (24. Mai 2007)

ich finde den rahmen sooo schön.  nur das die züge unterm tretlager geführt sind gefällt mir nicht.
wie fährt sich der hobel? welche größe hat der rahmen und wie schwer ist er?


----------



## jones (24. Mai 2007)

an für sich nett, nur die kurbel wirkt etwas verloren. mmn zu filigran für diesen rahmen.

das gold und das dekor des rahmens wirken etwas unruhig.

von der ausstattung her aber über jeden zweifel erhaben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris King84 (24. Mai 2007)

Captain S schrieb:


> ich finde den rahmen sooo schön.
> wie fährt sich der hobel? welche größe hat der rahmen und wie schwer ist er?



Danke, der Rahmen hatte ca 1500 gramm mit Sattelklemme in Rh 56. Das Rad ist super agil, sehr steif und trotzdem noch komfortabel. Ein paar Sachen müssten die Tage noch bei mir eintreffen die das Gewicht nochmal ein bisschen nach unten drücken.


----------



## sb-lümmel (24. Mai 2007)

Evtl. grenzwertig wg dem einen Gang, aber schön isses.... ;-)
Gruß
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/374183


----------



## Peter88 (24. Mai 2007)

Ja sehr fein!!
sind das 28 zoll räder?


----------



## XtCRacer (24. Mai 2007)

@Chris King84

kannst du mir bitte mal verraten was denn der Salsa-rahmen wiegt.

Danke


----------



## Deleted 8297 (24. Mai 2007)

XtCRacer schrieb:


> @Chris King84
> 
> kannst du mir bitte mal verraten was denn der Salsa-rahmen wiegt.
> 
> Danke



Guckst du genau:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3728743&postcount=12255


----------



## Racer09 (24. Mai 2007)

Hi, finde den Salsarahmen jetzt nicht so geil, aber in dem Aufbau macht er schon was her (klar geht da noch mehr, aber mehr kostet auch krass mehr ).

Ps. demnächst gibts auch neue Pics von meinem Fuji, hab einiges dran verändert im Detail, so das ich bald bei 7,7kg mit Scheibe und Federgabel Ready to Race sein dürfte..


----------



## FeierFox (25. Mai 2007)

@daniel77:
sieht schick aus. hatte auch mal überlegt mir den rahmen anzuschaffen. auf alle fälle ein funktionales xc bike. die gabel passt farblich erstaunlich gut.


----------



## abbath (25. Mai 2007)

Das GT ist prima und zeigt, dass man auch ohne teuren Schnickschnack ein XC-Kunstwerk zaubern kann.*

Beim Salsa irritiert mich der Kettenstrebenschutz irgendwie total.


*Edit meint, dass die Ausstattung natürlich trotzdem top ist, nur halt nicht völlig abgehoben.


----------



## daniel77 (25. Mai 2007)

Danke für das positive Feedback! Die Gabel ist leider blau metallic und der Rahmen uni blau, paßt in Natura leider nicht so toll wie auf dem Foto  , die Gabel soll aber gegen Herbst sowieso  einer silbernen RS SID weichen und die Bremsen einer Marta.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (25. Mai 2007)

daniel77 schrieb:


> weichen und die Bremsen einer Marta.



ach nee. hardtail, avid v-brake, schwarze koolstop - passt schon ;-)


----------



## unchained (25. Mai 2007)

Mein Eigen Fleisch und Blut. 





























klickbar   deutlich unter 10kg, beschleunigt wie sau. Trainingsrad. der große Bruder kommt Ende 2007


----------



## M!ke (25. Mai 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> Mein Eigen Fleisch und Blut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geiles Rad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , gefällt mir sehr gut, außer die Ergons gehen gar nicht (gefallen mir halt nicht, egal wie bequem die sind)


----------



## CSB (25. Mai 2007)

Tip Top der Bock! 
Starrgabel-Biken ist eh saugeil! 

Leider nur 9 von 10 Punkten (für die Optik) wegen der Ergon Griffe.
Wenn du was bequemes, grippiges suchst probier doch mal die Storck Griffe





.


----------



## FeierFox (25. Mai 2007)

Sehr geil. So muss ein Trainingsrad sein. Bau die komischen Bar Ends ab und richtige dran, dann isses perfekt.


----------



## GlanDas (25. Mai 2007)

*mekermodus*
Filigrane Gabel passt nicht zum fetten, hässlichen Unterrohr und der X Gen ist auch mal nicht wirklich was schönes, das gleiche gilt für die Ritchey Stütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flummi (25. Mai 2007)

hab auch ein Theme Bike self made make  von a antreib über L wie lackierung bis z zughülle


----------



## Exekuhtot (25. Mai 2007)

Ähm, hier geht es um CC-Kunstwerke und nicht um Ragazzi's........


----------



## cluso (25. Mai 2007)

@Flummi

Ein kluger User sprach mal: wenn einem nichts nettes einfällt so soll man schweigen.

*schweig*schweig*schweig*


----------



## Flummi (25. Mai 2007)

was habt ihr dann für sorgen ? ich habe hier fullys hardteils usw gesehn wieso sollte ich mein bike nicht auch hier vorstellen ?

aja ihr seit ja die leute die ihr bike beim händler zusammen bauen lassen  oder


----------



## Exekuhtot (25. Mai 2007)

Weil es im Threadtitel heißt CC-Kunstwerke......... deins ist wohl eher DH oder Freeride oder was auch immer oder nicht?


----------



## cluso (25. Mai 2007)

...okay war nicht fair...


----------



## badboy-rudi (25. Mai 2007)

Wie schon von einigen erwähnt, ist Kunst ein sehr objektiver Begriff.
Ich finde, man soll das bike von Flummi auch so bewerten und nicht niedermachen.
Außerdem: Was ist gegen Ergo-Griffe einzuwenden?
Für jemanden, der sein Rad weniger für die Optik sondern mehr für den Gebrauch ausrüstet, sind die Griffe doch wirklich klasse.
Möchte mal wissen, wieviel von den Rädern hier im Forum auch ihrer Bestimmung entsprechend genutzt werden(CC-Race, Marathon, 
Touren über 3h).


----------



## unchained (25. Mai 2007)

vorallem sind die griffe in kombination mit einer starrgabel allemal eine wohltat.


----------



## Der Yeti (25. Mai 2007)

Flummi schrieb:


> hab auch ein Theme Bike self made make  von a antreib über L wie lackierung bis z zughülle



darauf habe ich gewartet...jetzt kann ich ins bett gehen

edit: kann das mal bitte jemand bei unpornicious rein tun?

2.edit: je länger man es anguckt desto lustiger wirds...das müsst ihr auch mal machen, ist faszinierend!

3.edit: das wohl hässlichste bike des planeten hat ein user aus dem ibc: congratulation


----------



## Hellspawn (25. Mai 2007)

das Ding ist nicht ernst gemeint, oder? oO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridateufel (26. Mai 2007)

wie meine vorredner schon bemerkt un komentiert ham ... es is hässlich un hat ganz best nicht im cc-Forum verloren ... aba vllt wird der nächste Aufbau besser... ich meine beim ersten ma sollen ja fehler erlaubt sein ^^


----------



## Schafschützer (26. Mai 2007)

Nanana, jetzt seid mal nicht so. Immerhin hat Flummi vor dem großen Photoshooting den Seitenständer abmontiert. In seinem Gallerie-Foto hat er den nämlich noch dran.


----------



## Schafschützer (26. Mai 2007)

Bitte tobbi KLEIN, setzt dieses tolle Bild aus dem Leichtbauforum hier rein, damit die Komiker endlich wissen, was ein CC-Kunstwerk ist.


----------



## CSB (26. Mai 2007)

Wer hätte gedacht dass auch ein Anti-Kunstwerk wie das von Flummy etwas Leben in den doch etwas müde gewordenen CC-Kunstwerke Fred bringen kann 

Ganz großes Kino 





.


----------



## jones (26. Mai 2007)

CSB schrieb:


> ...müde gewordenen CC-Kunstwerke Fred ....



liegt wohl daran, dass die meisten (schönen bzw. kunstwerk-bikes) schon gezeigt wurden.

wird also zeit für ein update-posting der bikes


----------



## Cubeflizer (26. Mai 2007)

Hi,

Also ich habe uach selten so ein unschönes Rad gesehen mit komponenten in dieser Klasse.
Aber vielleicht spart er ja noch auf einen schönen Rahmen wo dann nciht diese Wunderschönen und auf jedenfall sehr praktischen Schutzbleche. 

Du hättest wohl lieber das Geld für die Lakierung besser in einen anderen Rahmen stecken sollen. (Aber naja jeder setzt selber seine proritäten)

MfG
Cubeflizer


----------



## Captain S (26. Mai 2007)

Flummi schrieb:


> was habt ihr dann für sorgen ? ich habe hier fullys hardteils usw gesehn wieso sollte ich mein bike nicht auch hier vorstellen ?
> 
> aja ihr seit ja die leute die ihr bike beim händler zusammen bauen lassen  oder



weil das bike nicht in diesen thread passt! und an meinen bikes haben seit jahren keine händler mehr geschraubt, und ich bild mir nichts drauf ein.


----------



## Der Yeti (26. Mai 2007)

es gab auch zeiten, als so ein bike so lange runter gemacht wurde(inkl. besitzer) bis dieser seinen nick änderte...

Ergo sind die benutzer netter geworden..find ich super


----------



## _booze_ (26. Mai 2007)

ich hab da n paar simple fragen kann man auf dem rad von gummiball 40km zurücklegen ohne zu STERBEN?!...sind schutzbleche nicht total UNCOOL?!...und zu guter letzt wo ist auf den bildern das verdammte KUNSTWERK?!...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (26. Mai 2007)

so - nächste woche sollten meine speichen eintrudeln, dann gehts ab in die werkstatt - entspricht das zeug auf dem foto euren vorstellungen um hier her zu passen??


----------



## abbath (26. Mai 2007)

ich bin skeptisch, dass die weiße gabel mit den gelben decals des rahmens harmoniert


----------



## Der Yeti (26. Mai 2007)

nicht böse gemeint, aber silberne Kronen sehen wie ich finde nicht zeitgemäß aus...


----------



## Deleted 8297 (26. Mai 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> nicht böse gemeint, aber silberne Kronen sehen wie ich finde nicht zeitgemäß aus...



Da muss ich dem Yeti mal recht geben, eine äußerst qualifizierte Aussage. Andererseits könnte das ein Scott Team Issue Rahmen sein, der dann aber auch nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist?!


----------



## dOs (27. Mai 2007)

Mein Scott Genius RC 10 Custom


----------



## racejo (27. Mai 2007)

Carnifex schrieb:


> Da muss ich dem Yeti mal recht geben, eine äußerst qualifizierte Aussage. Andererseits könnte das ein Scott Team Issue Rahmen sein, der dann aber auch nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist?!



aber trotzdem ein sehr geiler hardtail rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8297 (27. Mai 2007)

Sollte völlig Wertungsfrei, eher ein wenig ironisch verstanden werden,....daher reiche ich den "" nach.


----------



## abbath (27. Mai 2007)

Coole Sache die Lefty ans Genius zu schrauben. Dachte die hätte einen 1 1/4 oder 1.5 Schaft...


----------



## Roelof (27. Mai 2007)

nein c'dale-maß!  das is ein eigener standart... 1.5" C'dale entspricht nicht 1.5" vom rest der welt!


----------



## racejo (27. Mai 2007)

@ dos

brauchst du wirklich so einen mast als vorbau? der liegt ja extrem weit oben.


----------



## dOs (27. Mai 2007)

Da ist für einen "bestimmten" Vorabu noch Platz.
Ich möchte aber die Cannondale Fahrer nicht zu sehr reizen  .
Es wird allso noch was interessantes kommen.


----------



## Spooky (27. Mai 2007)

Hier mein Trek 8900:


----------



## racejo (27. Mai 2007)

dOs schrieb:


> Da ist für einen "bestimmten" Vorabu noch Platz.
> Ich möchte aber die Cannondale Fahrer nicht zu sehr reizen  .
> Es wird allso noch was interessantes kommen.



wie bekommt man die lefity eigentlich in ein "normales" bike?


das trek ist schön aufgebaut. aber mach doch bitte clickies ran


----------



## cluso (27. Mai 2007)

Roelof schrieb:


> so - nächste woche sollten meine speichen eintrudeln, dann gehts ab in die werkstatt - entspricht das zeug auf dem foto euren vorstellungen um hier her zu passen??




Das sieht schon mal seeeeehr gut aus. 

Würde mir aber weiße Scott aufkleber machen lassen, damit sie zur Gabel passen. 

An die Kritiker:

1. Das ist eine Marzocchi, die dürfen die Krone auch violett-grün lackieren. 

2. Der Rahmen ist immer noch leichter als viele der angebotenen Carbonrahmen.

Gruß


----------



## Roelof (27. Mai 2007)

cluso schrieb:


> Das sieht schon mal seeeeehr gut aus.
> 
> Würde mir aber weiße Scott aufkleber machen lassen, damit sie zur Gabel passen.


nein, keine zusätzlichen Aufkleber... die halten nix... 


> 1. Das ist eine Marzocchi, die dürfen die Krone auch violett-grün lackieren.


nach meiner lefty die beste gabel, die ich je gefahren bin... marzocchi marathon sl; die erste, noch mit ecc und nicht eta... 





> 2. Der Rahmen ist immer noch leichter als viele der angebotenen Carbonrahmen.


oh ja! und nicht so empfindlich... abgewogene 1196g in größe M


----------



## Der Yeti (27. Mai 2007)

racejo schrieb:


> wie bekommt man die lefity eigentlich in ein "normales" bike?
> 
> 
> das trek ist schön aufgebaut. aber mach doch bitte clickies ran



gab mal nen thread dazu, wirf mal die sufu an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (27. Mai 2007)

Carnifex schrieb:


> Da muss ich dem Yeti mal recht geben, eine äußerst qualifizierte Aussage. Andererseits könnte das ein Scott Team Issue Rahmen sein, der dann aber auch nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist?!




Aber du siehst schon, dass die silberen krone nicht zum rahmen passt, oder

Kenn da nen guten optiker.


----------



## mete (27. Mai 2007)

racejo schrieb:


> wie bekommt man die lefity eigentlich in ein "normales" bike?



Steuerrohr raus, neues 1 1/8" Steuerrohr, das am Konussitz auf das Cannondale- Maß gebracht wurde (z.B. extra angefertigtes Steuerrohr oder mit Adapterhülse) rein, fertig, mit einer normalen Headshock geht das natürlich nicht, da hier die Dämpfung/ Lagerung im Steuerrohr integriert ist, bei der Lefty nicht.


----------



## Der Yeti (27. Mai 2007)

Übrigends bezweifle ich, dass die MZ-Gabel von 2002 ist, carnifex!


----------



## Deleted 8297 (28. Mai 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Übrigends bezweifle ich, dass die MZ-Gabel von 2002 ist, carnifex!



Was willst du mir mit deinen 2 Postings sagen junger Yeti?


----------



## B.Z. (28. Mai 2007)

dOs schrieb:


> Da ist für einen "bestimmten" Vorabu noch Platz.
> Ich möchte aber die Cannondale Fahrer nicht zu sehr reizen  .
> Es wird allso noch was interessantes kommen.



Ok, dann warte ich mal gespannt ab. Bis jetzt kann ich mich mit der Lösung noch nicht so recht anfreunden... warum musste es denn eine Lefty sein?

LG

Bernd


----------



## Roelof (28. Mai 2007)

Carnifex schrieb:


> Was willst du mir mit deinen 2 Postings sagen junger Yeti?



ich kenn mich auch grad ned so wirklich aus


----------



## dkc-live (28. Mai 2007)

das genius ist geil!
was wiegt das gute stück?


----------



## Der Yeti (28. Mai 2007)

Carnifex schrieb:


> Was willst du mir mit deinen 2 Postings sagen junger Yeti?



Dass dem Scott-Rahmen eine Gabel mit schwarzer Krone besser stünde!


----------



## Deleted 8297 (28. Mai 2007)

@ Yeti 
Hab ich was anderes gesagt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus`sStorck (28. Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Hier mal mein MA/CC-Bike: Storck Rebel carbon disc.


Sportliche Grüße und insbesondere besseres Wetter

Markus


----------



## Flabes (28. Mai 2007)

bitte,bitte,bitte verkauf mir den storck rahmen


----------



## Der Yeti (28. Mai 2007)

sau geiles storck
Gewicht?? 
Tippe mal auf 8.75 kg


----------



## abbath (28. Mai 2007)

ist das der normale sattelstützdurchmesser oder verwendest du 'ne hülse? sieht ziemlich dürr im verhältnis zum sitzrohrknoten aus.

sonst nettes rad. mit 'ner schwarzen reba wäre es noch schöner.


----------



## Chris King84 (29. Mai 2007)

Chris King84 schrieb:


> So jetzt mein knapp 1 Jahr altes Radl mit neuen Komponenten. Hoff es gefällt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab mal noch ne Frage, da viele die Tune Kurbel als optisch zu schmal für den Rahmen bezeichnen würd ich gern wissen wie ihr optisch eine Frm cu2 finden würdet?


----------



## damonsta (30. Mai 2007)

Auch ********. Nicht nur wegen der dürren Ärmchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (30. Mai 2007)

Da steht Sch.eisse.


----------



## Nose (30. Mai 2007)

also bei mir zeigt ers an wenn ich scheiße schreib.
oder scheisse.
komisch...


----------



## race-jo (30. Mai 2007)

*******

********


test test


----------



## fatboy (30. Mai 2007)

Verdammte ********!!!

Also bei mir gehts nicht...


Ach ja,  ich kann der Lefty im Genius aber mal garnix abgewinnen, tut mir leid. Von der Funktion her sicherlich top, aber optisch? Na ja, scheiden sich eh die Geister dran...


----------



## damonsta (30. Mai 2007)

Da scheiden mittlerweile auch Ober- und Unterteil. Und zwar auseinander.


----------



## Flabes (31. Mai 2007)

Ansichtssache!












kurbel kommt wohl noch eine stylo/xt


----------



## Echinopsis (31. Mai 2007)

Etwas unausgewogene Mischung das Giant, 'ne leichte SID und dann die bleischwere Billigkurbel. Die vordere Bremsleitung wartet wohl noch auf's Kürzen und fährst du immer mit einem Lenkergriff?  

Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass die Gabel neu ist und das gezeigte Bild gewissermaßen ein Evolutionsstufe auf dem Weg zu deinem perfekten Bike darstellt. 

Kommt mir bekannt vor, immer wenn mal wieder ein paar Euro über sind gibt's neue Teile  . Sieht für mich aber schon gut aus. Ein unauffälliges und zuverlässiges Fully.

P.S. Die Montageposition des Sattels dürfte für das Gestell auf Dauer nicht gut sein.


----------



## Flabes (31. Mai 2007)

links ist kein griff drauf,da morgen meine marta sl kommt


----------



## Captain S (31. Mai 2007)

Ich hätte Angst um das Sattelgestell. Klemmst du nicht etwas weit vorne?


----------



## racejo (31. Mai 2007)

falls sie bricht gibts nen neuen sattel von selle, die machen da keine probleme 

mit der sid sieht das schon um einiges besser aus. jetzt noch ne stylo dazu. dann wirds immer besser.

und dann noch den lrs von nope / american classic, dann haste was ein richtig schnelles bike da stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Captain S (31. Mai 2007)

... und dann noch einen anderen rahmen, und alles wurde ausgetauscht!


----------



## racejo (31. Mai 2007)

also den rahmen würd ich nict tauschen. auch wenn ich das mal zu flabes gemeint hab. ist ja kein schlechter, und gut aussehen tut er auch


----------



## Nose (31. Mai 2007)

schieb mal den sattel weiter vor. richtig viel. halt dich zumindest mal an die markierungen auf den sattelstreben.
andernfalls wird er in kürze übern jordan gehen...


----------



## Nose (31. Mai 2007)

racejo schrieb:


> falls sie bricht gibts nen neuen sattel von selle, die machen da keine probleme



aber auch nur wenn man leichter als 35kg ist!


----------



## roadrunner_gs (31. Mai 2007)

@Flabes: Der Sattel muss viel viel weiter nach vorne!
Wie wäre es zum kompensieren mit einem längeren Vorbau?
Was hat dein aktueller? 90 mm?


----------



## Flabes (31. Mai 2007)

mein neuer xlc-vorbau hat 110mm länge!
bin halt leider n bissle groß für den rahmen,aber in den letzten 2 jahren bin ich enorm gewachsen...


----------



## GlanDas (31. Mai 2007)

Gefällt, Sid passt optimal.
Nur an den Bremsen, der Zugführung vom Umwerfer und an der Sattelpostiton gäbe es etwas auszusetzten, denke aber das du dafür noch Zeit hast dies zu verbessern im laufe der Monate


----------



## Milass (31. Mai 2007)

Flabes schrieb:


> Ansichtssache!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Sattel ist aber arg weit hinten  Sicher das du richtig sitzt?
Ja Kurbel muss defenetiv weg, Alivio/Deore geht ja mal gar nicht

Wie lange fährst du den Speed King schon? Hast du viele Platten? Fährst du mit Milch?

edit: wurd ja alles schon gesagt hier, hatte die Seite vorn paar Stunden auf gehabt und musst dann mal weg, und hab erst jetzt geantwortet


----------



## racejo (31. Mai 2007)

Nose schrieb:


> aber auch nur wenn man leichter als 35kg ist!



bei mir wollten sie beim bruch des slk keine gewichtsangabe des fahrers  

ich hab denen sogar geschrieben, dass mir das ding im rennen kaputt gegangen ist. war alles kein problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flabes (31. Mai 2007)

habe den speedking erst seit einer fahrt drauf und fahre nicht tubeless!
das eine mal im wald war es nass,und er hatte trotzdem recht ordentlich grip.

das gewicht ist halt unschlagbar


----------



## Peter88 (31. Mai 2007)

> Die Montageposition des Sattels dürfte für das Gestell auf Dauer nicht gut sein





> Ich hätte Angst um das Sattelgestell





> schieb mal den sattel weiter vor





> an der Sattelpostiton gäbe es etwas auszusetzten


Ihr seit ja total irre 

Nettes und ein sicherlich schnelles bike, aber mehr Cross Country als Kunstwerk.
Hat die sid etwa 100mm federweg?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter

P.s. ich würde die Sattelposition überdenken.


----------



## daniel77 (31. Mai 2007)

schöner Rahmen, Gabel paßt super  ; Kurbel gegen XT tauschen, Sattel richtig montieren und gut ist.


----------



## Flabes (31. Mai 2007)

sid hat 80mm,sieht aber nach mehr aus,da es ne team ist,und das dual air nicht so ganz optimal eingestellt ist..
der sattel liegt schon neben mir,bereits auf der neuen stütze montiert,welche jedoch noch sehnsüchtig auf ihre hülse wartet


----------



## roadrunner_gs (31. Mai 2007)

@Flabes: Aus der SID kann knapp über 90 mm Federweg herausquetschen. 
Fragen wie? > PM oder ICQ (sehe grade ich habe dich auf der Liste).


----------



## Peter88 (31. Mai 2007)

@teatine 
was soll uns der link sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (31. Mai 2007)

...Schönheit liegt ja im Auge des Betrachters - ich finds schön, auch wenn es eigentlich nur Hausmannskost ist. Hier also mein bescheidener Beitrag:




Dies ist das Ergebnis einer Nachtbastelei zum Pfingstmontag. Bin jetzt 2x damit unterwegs gewesen und es fährt sich sehr agil. Kurbel wird in nächster Zeit noch getauscht.
Gruß Z.


----------



## GlanDas (31. Mai 2007)

Ein kleiner Link zu einer Teileliste wäre hilfreich 
Im großen und ganzen ein sehr schön und vorallem sehr stimmig aufgebautes Bike! Nur die kleinen Barend Knubbel stören ein wenig am Cokpit


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (31. Mai 2007)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Link zu einer Teileliste wäre hilfreich
> Im großen und ganzen ein sehr schön und vorallem sehr stimmig aufgebautes Bike! Nur die kleinen Barend Knubbel stören ein wenig am Cokpit


Oh, ist eine Teileliste hier üblich? Liefere ich hiermit nach:
Funworks Team 2 Rahmen, SID SL, Cane Creek S-2
Rolf Dolomite, Panaracer Trailblaster, Ultegra 12-27
Thomson Elite (31,6) und SLR XP
Easton EA 30 110mm, -6° mit WCW-Lenker (Roseversand), Moosgummigriffe, Profile Barends
Sram Gripshift 7.0, X7 SW, XT Umwerfer, Sram PC951
Bremshebel/Bremse: Avid SD7
Truvativ Firex mit RaceFace KB und Time ATAC, NoName 4-Kant-Innenlager
Klingel!
10.2 Kg
Gruß Zoid


----------



## chri5 (1. Juni 2007)

Absolut geiles Rad!    Ich dacht erst waeren Rolf Propel, die hatte ich auch mal, so oder so aber geile LS!


----------



## salzbrezel (1. Juni 2007)

Sehr hübsch!

Das Rot ist gekonnt eingesetzt, nicht zu übertrieben. Sieht schnell aus!
Kurbel würde ich dranlassen, sieht doch gut aus. Und sooooo schlecht ist die Firex nun auch nicht. Wenn tauschen, dann würde ich eine Stylo vorschlagen, die passt farblich.

Gruß...


----------



## trailblaster (1. Juni 2007)

schickes Bike / schicker Rasen  

die Panaracer passen ideal bei dem aufbau und zu meinem nick


----------



## Der böse Wolf (1. Juni 2007)

So, jetzt mal ein Update zu meinem Radl, da es unter die 10kg Marke gekommen ist 





Wenn wieder Geld im Säckl ist, kommen noch ne Kurbel, Umwerfer und ein paar Titanschrauben, dann sollte ich bei ca. 9,6-9,7kg rauskommen.


----------



## Flabes (1. Juni 2007)

vorderreifen ist glaube ich falsch rum drauf...
spitzen rad!
was wiegt deine gabel denn?


----------



## metulsky (1. Juni 2007)

sehr schön  ! und gutes foto !

sven


----------



## Der böse Wolf (1. Juni 2007)

Flabes schrieb:


> vorderreifen ist glaube ich falsch rum drauf...
> spitzen rad!
> was wiegt deine gabel denn?



Ne, Reifen aufziehen kann ich, glaube ich  

Die Gabel wiegt incl. Kralle und gekürztem Schaft 1636g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (1. Juni 2007)

schön, nur die XT passt nicht so ins bild. aber die willste ja noch tauschen.
du scheinst ein ziemliches Leichtgewicht zu sein. LRS und Scheiben (die 160er sieht auf dem bild aus wie ne 140  )

edith sagt: Du Drecksau!! Dein Heckler ist hammergeil! Farbe, Sattelstütze, Gabel, ..... evtl. Floatingscheiben wären für die Optik noch geiler. (Spacerturm kommt ja eh weg nehm ich an)

grüße


----------



## Flabes (1. Juni 2007)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:


> Ne, Reifen aufziehen kann ich, glaube ich


schau mal auf den reifen!
da stehen auf der einen seite 
Hr<-->Vr
ich spreche aus erfahrung


----------



## mikeonbike (3. Juni 2007)

bei mir sieht das mit den reifen aber so aus.. (lt. beschriftung)


----------



## M!ke (3. Juni 2007)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:


> So, jetzt mal ein Update zu meinem Radl, da es unter die 10kg Marke gekommen ist
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geiles Bild und geiles Rad


----------



## FlowinFlo (3. Juni 2007)

@Der böse Wolf: ich find dein bike verdammt gelungen!   da steckt liebe drin... auch find ich die xt kurbel nicht gänzlich fehl am platze, passt sie doch ziemlich gut zum silber des rahmens. welche größe hat der rahmen? ich tipp auf 20"...?
auch ein lob zu diesem perfekten pic! sehr nettes licht-schatten spiel!!


----------



## Flabes (3. Juni 2007)

@der böse wolf:
was wiegt denn der rahmen,und wie kommst du damit unter 10kg???


----------



## damonsta (3. Juni 2007)

Das Rotwild ist der Knaller. Geiles Bike, geiles Bild.
Kritik (destruktiv!):

1. Kurbel passt nicht (ich weiss, wird getauscht, Next LP findet sich bei einem netten Auktionshaus in Übersee öfters!)

2. Stütze passt gar nicht.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (4. Juni 2007)

@ Flabes

Den Rahmen einzeln habe ich nicht gewogen, da ich Ihn incl. Kurbel, Umwerfer und Steuersatz gekauft habe. Nehme ich von den Anbauteilen aber die Standardgewichte und ziehe sie vom Gesamtgewicht (Rahmen, Kurbel, Umwerfer Steuersatz) ab, komme ich recht genau auf die 2220g Herstellerangaben inkl. Dämpfer. Hier die komplette Teileliste:





Die XT Kurbel muß solange dran bleiben, bis ich eine Kurbel gefunden habe, die mir 100% gefällt. Die XTR ist zu schwer, die Extralite scheinbar zu anfällig. Tune, FRM & Co. gefallen mir nicht. Bleiben noch die Powerarms, aber die sind verflucht teuer, wenn ich da noch ein leichtes Innenlager beipacke. 

Der Reifen ist richtig montiert. Vorne andersrum als hinten. Auf den Flanken steht halt auf beiden Seiten das Gleiche, nicht wie beim neuen SS.


----------



## kodak (4. Juni 2007)

so mein Rad hat am Wochenende auch das Licht der Welt erblickt ;-)






Die Gabel ist noch nicht auf Endlaenge und die Zuege werden auch noch anders verlegt ... das Gewicht liegt bei knapp unter 11 kg (10,95 um genau zu sein), habe es nicht so mit Teilelisten, sondern haenge lieber komplett an die Waage und fertig, das ist dann auch wirklich real und nicht ein Wert fuer das Ego ;-).

Percy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rkersten (4. Juni 2007)

@kodak ... Schick schick! 



kodak schrieb:


> ... das Gewicht liegt bei knapp unter 11 kg (10,95 um genau zu sein), habe es nicht so mit Teilelisten, sondern haenge lieber komplett an die Waage und fertig, das ist dann auch wirklich real und nicht ein Wert fuer das Ego ;-).



Genau dieser Meinung bin ich auch! Laut Liste sollte meins auch bei 9,5 liegen ... an der Waage waren es dann glatte 10kg. 

Nun ohne Spacerturm und Conti Mountain KING + leichten Schlächen sollte es jetzt unter 10kg liegen.


----------



## Lateralus (4. Juni 2007)

kodak schrieb:


> ...habe es nicht so mit Teilelisten, sondern haenge lieber komplett an die Waage und fertig, das ist dann auch wirklich real und nicht ein Wert fuer das Ego ;-).Percy



Ich muss meins auch unbedingt mal an eine Waage hängen. Laut Teileliste muss meins 10 kg wiegen, meine Personenwaage sagt 11 kg. Kann doch eigentlich nicht sein oder? Teileliste gibts auszugsweise links...???...


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (4. Juni 2007)

rkersten schrieb:


> @kodak ... Schick schick!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da war ja noch einer in Willingen, und wie findest du die Reifen


----------



## Aison (4. Juni 2007)

Dieses Bike hab ich heute erhalten und bin wirklich glücklich  In Natura sieht es wirklich gut aus, jedenfalls mir gefällts, obwohl die Form gewöhnungsbedürftig ist. Leider ist es noch nicht auf dem Consumermarkt erhältlich...








Mal schauen was ich da noch alles ändere, sicher Vorbau, Sattel und Lenkergriffe.


----------



## daniel77 (4. Juni 2007)

Mein Langstrecken-Renner:
Rahmen: Specialized FSR XC 2005
Gabel: Manitou R7 Super 2007
Dämpfer: Fox Float R ProPedal
Schaltwerk/Umwerfer/Schalthebel: XTR 
Kurbel/Kette/Kassette: XT
Bremse/Bremshebel: Avid Single Digit SL
LRS: Mavic XM 317/XT
Reifen: Michelin XCR
Lenker: Specialized S-Works Carbon Flatbar
Griffe: Syntace Moto Screw-on
Vorbau: XLC Ultralight
Sattelstütze/Sattel: Ritchey; Selle San Marco SKN


----------



## salzbrezel (5. Juni 2007)

@ Daniel

Ist doch in Kassel, da war ich neulich auch!
Schickes Rad, aber dein Zaskar ist natürlich schöner 

Gruß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (5. Juni 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> @ Daniel
> 
> Ist doch in Kassel, da war ich neulich auch!
> Schickes Rad, aber dein Zaskar ist natürlich schöner
> ...



Ja ist das "hohe Gras" in Kassel, gute Trails da oben, ist immer Teil meiner Feierabendrunde


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (5. Juni 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Dieses Bike hab ich heute erhalten und bin wirklich glücklich  In Natura sieht es wirklich gut aus, jedenfalls mir gefällts, obwohl die Form gewöhnungsbedürftig ist. Leider ist es noch nicht auf dem Consumermarkt erhältlich...
> 
> 
> Mal schauen was ich da noch alles ändere, sicher Vorbau, Sattel und Lenkergriffe.




ich find das rad sau geil, vor allem ist es selten zu sehen, eine weiße Reba WC säh daran super aus, oder die schwarze (mit der roten Schrift) wäre auch genial,


----------



## kleinerHai (5. Juni 2007)

Falsche Rahmengrösse beim Speci?


----------



## daniel77 (5. Juni 2007)

kleinerHai schrieb:


> Falsche Rahmengrösse beim Speci?



Nö, ist L (48cm) paßt bei meinen 1,83m sehr gut, XL wäre viel zu lang gewesen. Der Auszug der Sattelstütze sieht wegen des abfallenden Oberrohrs auch dramatischer aus als es in Wirklichkeit ist.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (5. Juni 2007)

Aber die Sattelneigung darf mal korrigiert werden.


----------



## daniel77 (5. Juni 2007)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:


> Aber die Sattelneigung darf mal korrigiert werden.



NEIN, jeder Arsch ist anders!


----------



## FeierFox (5. Juni 2007)

daniel77 schrieb:


> NEIN, jeder Arsch ist anders!


Nä man aber nicht so anders !


----------



## salzbrezel (5. Juni 2007)

Ab einer gewissen Sattelüberhöhung ist es quasi unmöglich mit horizontal ausgerichtetem Sattel zu fahren. Je mehr man sich nach unten beugt, desto stärker sitzt man auf den Weichteilen und desto weniger auf dem Hintern. Das ist dann einfach nur noch schmerzhaft und anatomisch nicht sinnvoll.
Solange Daniel nicht vorne runtrerutscht finde ich es unbedenklich.

@Daniel: Pokerflat ist klasse!!!


----------



## daniel77 (5. Juni 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> @Daniel: Pokerflat ist klasse!!!



OT: besonders die neue Trentemöller-Moan (PFR81)  



Ist schon erstaunlich das vollig fremde Leute, nur von einem Handyfoto meines Bikes ausgehend und ohne mich zu kennen, meine Sattelstellung und wie sie mit meinem Arsch zusammenpasst beurteilen können  unglaublich  

So und jetzt wieder Bikes!


----------



## badboy-rudi (6. Juni 2007)

daniel77 schrieb:


> NEIN, jeder Arsch ist anders!



Es gibt eine uralte Einstellungsregel:
Sattel waagerecht, dann die Resteinstellungen wir :
Knie/ Pedale , Sattel/Vorbau (jeweils im Verhältnis.
So wie auf dem Bild kann etwas nicht passen.
Hinternform hin oder her.
Es sei denn, Du hast irgendeine körperlich untypische Hinternform.
Das soll keine Krikik sein, sondern lediglich eine Anregung, die Einstellungen noch einmal zu prüfen.
Ich bin kein Anfänger und auch früher RR-Rennen gefahren und weiß, wovon ich rede.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leinetiger (6. Juni 2007)




----------



## Stalko (6. Juni 2007)

Jetzt mit Kilo und Speed King


----------



## @[email protected] (8. Juni 2007)

Hier mein CC-Renner. Rahmen Ractool von Koba (1275gr). Den Rest der Komponenten sollte bekannt sein.


----------



## damonsta (8. Juni 2007)

Heisses Bike!

Kritikpunkte:

Kurbel- jaja, ich weiss, P/L usw, aber ich kann XT nicht mehr sehen.

Bremsscheiben- passen irgendwie nicht zum Rest, von a2z gibts schönere.

WCS- siehe XT. Was bei WCS gut geht ist Cleanen, also weg mit den Logos.


----------



## @[email protected] (8. Juni 2007)

Danke für das Input.



damonsta schrieb:


> Kritikpunkte: Kurbel- jaja, ich weiss, P/L usw, aber ich kann XT nicht mehr sehen.


leider ist es so, sehr stabil, leicht genug, "billig". 


> Bremsscheiben- passen irgendwie nicht zum Rest, von a2z gibts schönere.


Mal schauen, wie die aussehen und wo ich die in der SChweiz bekomme.





> WCS- siehe XT. Was bei WCS gut geht ist Cleanen, also weg mit den Logos.


Interessanter Tipp. Mal probieren.


----------



## damonsta (8. Juni 2007)

Ah, da fällt mir doch glatt was ein- kann man die Bohrungsdeckel der Ultimate tauschen? Blau wäre da echt geil. 
Wie bist du denn mit den Reifen zufrieden und was wiegen sie?
Gerne auch als PN.


----------



## traveller23 (8. Juni 2007)

@[email protected] schrieb:


> Danke für das Input.
> 
> leider ist es so, sehr stabil, leicht genug, "billig".



schwarze Kurbel, unbedingt!  Eine Hone ist billiger, schwarz und nur um 60g schwerer.


----------



## rkersten (8. Juni 2007)

@damonsta ... nur weil du die XT Kurbel nicht mehr sehen kannst darf sie keiner mehr an seinem Rad verbauen? Was ich momentan nicht leiden kann ist die neue XTR Kurbel die sieht billiger aus wie die XT Kurbel. Ich bin gespannt wie die neue XT Gruppe im Herbst aussieht.


----------



## damonsta (8. Juni 2007)

Von mir aus kann sie jeder verbauen. In MEINEN Augen ist sie einfach hässlich. XTR ist wenigstens richtig leicht. Ruhig Blut, nochmal, in MEINEN Augen. Ausserdem weiss man doch wie die neue XT Kurbel aussieht-wie eine abgespeckte XTR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. Juni 2007)

@ rkersten: So.


----------



## jones (9. Juni 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> ...
> Wie bist du denn mit den Reifen zufrieden und was wiegen sie?
> ...



die reifen wiegen etwa gleich viel wie die larsen

also ca 490-500g

grip ist bei trockenen verhältnissen richtig gut. gehen auch wenn es leicht feucht wird.

rollt außerdem auch sehr schön


----------



## Wald-Schrat (10. Juni 2007)

@damonsta: mit was für nem Zeug geht das Cleanen denn am besten?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (10. Juni 2007)

Wald-Schrat schrieb:


> @damonsta: mit was für nem Zeug geht das Cleanen denn am besten?




Reinigungsbenzin aus´m Baumarkt


----------



## rkersten (10. Juni 2007)

@Geisterfahrer ... danke, da hab ich wohl gepennt  und in Willingen war sie glaube ich auch nicht zu sehen (hab mir den Stand aber auch net sooo genau angeschaut) Also wirklich gefallen tut sie mir nicht, ist mir aber auch egal da ich SRAM und FRM fahre und mir Shimano nicht mehr ans Rad kommt.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (10. Juni 2007)

finde die xt eigentlich doch noch ganz gut.

nur in diesem fall passt sie garnicht zum rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (11. Juni 2007)

leicht ot, aber trotzdem: die neue xt-kurbel (die übringes am shimano/paul-lange stand auf dem festival am ausstellungsbike montiert war!!! *augen auf***) gefällt mir sensationell gut!


----------



## Kölsch Bloot123 (11. Juni 2007)

Hier mein Radon ZR-Team Only






mfg

Kölsch Bloot


----------



## Sahnie (11. Juni 2007)

Hier mein uraltes Fully. Aber 4-Gelenker bleiben ja aktuell.





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## damonsta (11. Juni 2007)

Das Univega ist gut, das Radon sollte man hier rausschmeissen. Fehlt nur noch das Körbchen.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (11. Juni 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Das Univega ist gut, das Radon sollte man hier rausschmeissen. Fehlt nur noch das Körbchen.



DEPP


----------



## Kölsch Bloot123 (11. Juni 2007)

@damonsta why sollte man das radon raus schmeißen ich nutze mein rad auch bei regen und schlechten wetter und hab kein bock wie sau auszusehen wen ich zu meiner freundin fahren spinner -.-

Wen es dir nicht passt das vorne ein schutzblech drauf ist

oder warum sollte man das radon hier rauschmeißen ????


----------



## kettenknecht (11. Juni 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Das Univega ist gut, das Radon sollte man hier rausschmeissen. Fehlt nur noch das Körbchen.



sag doch normal was deiner Meinung nach gegen die Kategorie "Kunstwerk"  
spricht aber cancel ihn nicht einfach so ab.


@Kölsch Bloot123 kann es sein das dir der Bock etwas zu groß ist, die Vermutung drängt sich mir aufgrund der relativ gering herausgezogenen Sattelstütze auf .?


----------



## Kölsch Bloot123 (11. Juni 2007)

@kettenknecht
Nein die Sattelstütze ist so niedrig weil ich es anderes nicht ins auto bekommen hätte 
und kann mir einer mal sagen was an dem rad nicht ok ist...für ein schüler ist das rad wohl voll kommen in ordnung oder etwa nicht ???


----------



## Milass (11. Juni 2007)

Du hast ja nichmal klickies

ne mal im ernst, in dem bike steckt potential, aber so gehört das hier echt nicht rein.


----------



## jones (11. Juni 2007)

Kölsch Bloot123 schrieb:


> @kettenknecht
> Nein die Sattelstütze ist so niedrig weil ich es anderes nicht ins auto bekommen hätte
> und kann mir einer mal sagen was an dem rad nicht ok ist...für ein schüler ist das rad wohl voll kommen in ordnung oder etwa nicht ???



nunja - sicherlich ist das bike nicht schlecht. sind alles solide komponenten.

allerdings heißt es hier "...Kunstwerke"

und kunst ist dein rad bzw. so wie du es darstellst leider nicht. schutzbleche sind sinnvoll - wird auch jeder hier ab und zu mal dran haben. auch die stütze ist bei dem ein oder anderen mal tiefer gestellt.

nur wenn man sein rad hier zeigt, dann macht man sich doch etwas mühe.
einfach mal das blech ab, die stütze in die richtige stellung usw.
dann noch ein ordentliches bild (ohne nebel) und das ganze sieht schon etwas besser aus  

schau einfach mal 20-30 seiten weiter vorne nach, dann verstehst vllt. was hier unter kunstwerk verstanden wird.

für sehr viele ist ein rad eben nicht (nur) ein fortbewegungsmittel, sondern sportgerät ünd lebensinhalt.

für alles anderen bikes gibt es ja den "cc-bikes" thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeichteGranate (11. Juni 2007)

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass mich beide Bikes nicht vom Hocker hauen, weder das Univega, noch das Radon, hab ich mich mittlerweile damit abgefunden, dass in diesem Thread maximal eins von zehn Bikes in meinen Auge schön ist und vielleicht ein oder zwei der anderen Bikes noch was besonderes, ich sie aber nicht schön finde. Es gibt hier genug andere Threads, in die der stolze Biker seinen Schatz reinposten kann. 
Außerdem gelten folgende Grundsätze:
1. Erst denken, dann posten
denn markt man, dass 
2. Ein Bike, das ganz OK ist, nicht nicht unbedingt ein Kunstwerk ist

@Kölsch Bloot123:
Dein Bike ist sicher funktional, aber nichts für diesen Thread. Poste es einfach in den Schülerbike-Thread!

ps. Da habe ich mir zuviel Zeit beim Antworten gelassen


----------



## Milass (11. Juni 2007)

Was hat mein bike jetzt damit zu tun? Es muss sicher 100 Seiten her sein das ich mein epic hier gepostet hab, soviel zeit kannst du dir wohl nicht gelassen haben....


----------



## rkersten (11. Juni 2007)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> leicht ot, aber trotzdem: die neue xt-kurbel (die übringes am shimano/paul-lange stand auf dem festival am ausstellungsbike montiert war!!! *augen auf***) gefällt mir sensationell gut!



Ausstellungsbike? hmm das hier hat aber eine XTR oder meinst du eins von denen die auf der Rolle staden, an der "Wand" hing glaube ich nur Rennradkram rum. Naja ist auch egal ich fahr SRAM und bin damit 100% zufrieden (funktion und optisch).

Hier nochmal das Ausstellungsbike ...


----------



## FeierFox (11. Juni 2007)

Eine RST ist echt top in so nem Fahrrad


----------



## LeichteGranate (11. Juni 2007)

Tut mir Leid Milass! Bin in der Zeile verrutscht.


----------



## Sahnie (11. Juni 2007)

LeichteGranate schrieb:


> Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass mich beide Bikes nicht vom Hocker hauen, weder das Univega, noch das Radon, hab ich mich mittlerweile damit abgefunden, dass in diesem Thread maximal eins von zehn Bikes in meinen Auge schön ist und vielleicht ein oder zwei der anderen Bikes noch was besonderes, ich sie aber nicht schön finde. Es gibt hier genug andere Threads, in die der stolze Biker seinen Schatz reinposten kann.
> Außerdem gelten folgende Grundsätze:
> 1. Erst denken, dann posten
> denn markt man, dass
> ...



Wenn du schon länger dabei bist, dann ist dir sicher auch aufgefallen, dass nach solchen Diskussionen nichts besser geworden ist. Und das einzige was durch die zig verschiedenen "zeigt her eure (weiß, Schüler, schwarz, häßlich und sonst noch was) Threads passiert ist, ist dass man jetzt jedes Bike gleich 5-6 mal sieht.


----------



## LeichteGranate (11. Juni 2007)

Ich rege mich inzwischen auch nicht mehr auf, wenn ich hier 0815-Bikes sehe, allerdings schlummert in mir noch ein Funken Hoffnung, diesen Thread wieder zu dem zu machen, der er mal war... 
Ich könnte aber stattdessen auch gegen Windmühlen kämpfen, ich hätte gleiche Erfolgschance


----------



## rkersten (11. Juni 2007)

FeierFox schrieb:


> Eine RST ist echt top in so nem Fahrrad



Man beachte auch die Sattelüberhöhung & Vorbauneigung


----------



## pueftel (12. Juni 2007)

...etwas neues, altes von mir für den Kunstwerke-Thread.







Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (12. Juni 2007)

Kölsch Bloot123 schrieb:


> @damonsta why sollte man das radon raus schmeißen ich nutze mein rad auch bei regen und schlechten wetter und hab kein bock wie sau auszusehen wen ich zu meiner freundin fahren spinner -.-
> 
> Wen es dir nicht passt das vorne ein schutzblech drauf ist
> 
> oder warum sollte man das radon hier rauschmeißen ????



schau mal auf den titel - "kunstwerke"!!! ist deins nicht! viele andere aber leider auch nicht und kommt mir nicht wieder mit dem quatsch von wegen "kunst liegt im auge des betrachters"!


----------



## XtCRacer (15. Juni 2007)

So ich tzrau mich mal mein Bike hier noch zuposten.
Ich lasse euch entscheiden ob es ein kunstwerk ist  aber bedenkt die ganz großen Künstler sind all schon toto ich lebe noch:





mfg


----------



## dre (15. Juni 2007)

@XtCRacer
... ob Kunstwerk oder nicht, ich finde das Giant klasse.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (15. Juni 2007)

das Giant ist ganz ok , bis auf die Gabel und der Sattel die gefallen mir nicht,
Gabel würde ich eine schwarze nehmen,
den Rahmen finde ich schon seit 3 Jahren geil,


----------



## Aison (15. Juni 2007)

Ich habs jetzt auch noch geschafft ein bessers Bild zu machen:


----------



## Der böse Wolf (15. Juni 2007)

gescheit um zu zeigen, daß der SLR Aufkleber reflektiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (15. Juni 2007)

Im Keller ist es ohne Blitz zu dunkel und draussen pisst es in strömen und ist auch zu dunkel


----------



## IGGY (15. Juni 2007)

Sehr sehr schick


----------



## Felixxx (15. Juni 2007)

WOW -    

gefällt auch mir sehr gut - tolle Zusammenstellung!

Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx


----------



## CanfoxDirt (15. Juni 2007)

Mein Bike

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/375542/cat/17881


----------



## Exekuhtot (15. Juni 2007)

Gehört meiner Meinung nach auch nicht hier hin. Sattelstellung ist arg merkwürdig. Rahmen wohl eine nummer zu groß und sieht eher nach 0815 aus.


----------



## jones (15. Juni 2007)

CanfoxDirt schrieb:


> Mein Bike
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/375542/cat/17881



hatten wir das teil nicht erst vor kurzem mal  

ich glaub wirklich, dass man das kunstwerke im titel mal größer schreiben müsste


----------



## Der Yeti (15. Juni 2007)

ganz meine meinung, sieht mehr nach einer verunglückten dirtmaschine aus, als nach einem cc-bike.
von einem kunstwerk meilenweit weg...


----------



## hubabuba (15. Juni 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Ich habs jetzt auch noch geschafft ein bessers Bild zu machen:



Aison, du elender Angeber.


----------



## Unrest (15. Juni 2007)

Was der darf, darf ich auch :þ





In meinen Augen ein Kunstwerk und damit berechtigt hier gepostet zu werden.


----------



## Aison (15. Juni 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Sehr sehr schick


Und momentan noch echt Seltenheitswert der Rahmen  Man sieht es erst bei BMC Teams.



hubabuba schrieb:


> Aison, du elender Angeber.


lol, wenn ich schon nicht schnell fahren kann, muss ich um so mehr mit anderen Sachen angeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (15. Juni 2007)

@ Aison Kritikpunkte habe ich aber noch gefunden!
Schriftzug der Mäntel mittig über dem Ventil montieren und die Bremsleitung vorne was kürzen


----------



## kis_omdh (15. Juni 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> lol, wenn ich schon nicht schnell fahren kann, muss ich um so mehr mit anderen Sachen angeben



wie ist denn jetzt das gewicht? der vorbau wirkt irgendwie noch etwas fremd, könnte aber auch am winkel oder meiner optik liegen.

wenn du noch tunen willst verkauf ich dir auch meinen carbon-flaschenhalter, bringt dann nochmals eine gewichtsersparnis von ca. 1kg  (insider)

und wenn ich den faden von IGGY weiterspinnen soll: aufkleber von den felgen runter, reifen mit edding 'schwärzen' und einige hier dürften eine neue wichsvorlage haben.


----------



## lotsche (15. Juni 2007)

so will mich dann auch mal eurem Urteil stellen


----------



## Aison (15. Juni 2007)

kis_omdh schrieb:


> wie ist denn jetzt das gewicht? der vorbau wirkt irgendwie noch etwas fremd, könnte aber auch am winkel oder meiner optik liegen.
> 
> wenn du noch tunen willst verkauf ich dir auch meinen carbon-flaschenhalter, bringt dann nochmals eine gewichtsersparnis von ca. 1kg  (insider)
> 
> und wenn ich den faden von IGGY weiterspinnen soll: aufkleber von den felgen runter, reifen mit edding 'schwärzen' und einige hier dürften eine neue wichsvorlage haben.



Das Gewicht, hmmm, noch nicht gemessen. Der Vorbau ist nach unten gedreht, sieht deswegen etwas seltsam aus. Aber ich mag es so. Hrhr und eine Wichsvorlage brauche ich ja nicht zu bieten.



Unrest schrieb:


> Was der darf, darf ich auch :þ
> In meinen Augen ein Kunstwerk und damit berechtigt hier gepostet zu werden.





lotsche schrieb:


> so will mich dann auch mal eurem Urteil stellen



Gefallen mir beide  weil beide sind rein von der optik her relativ schlicht gehalten  Ok, die goldenen Flaschenhalter bei lotsche stechen bisschen fest ins Auge.


----------



## Aison (15. Juni 2007)

.


----------



## Jan_der_Don (16. Juni 2007)

Das nen ich ma nen richtiges Farrad. Sattelstütze muss noch neu, neue Gabel is auch in arbeit...


----------



## Unrest (16. Juni 2007)

300mm Vorbau?!? 
Kannst mal nen scharfes Bild davon reinstellen?


----------



## jones (16. Juni 2007)

Jan_der_Don schrieb:


> Das nen ich ma nen richtiges Farrad. Sattelstütze muss noch neu, neue Gabel is auch in arbeit...



1. ein bild als pdf geht gar nicht!
2. ist das bild an sich besch...
3. kannst dir ja mal die post weiter oben durchlesen 

aber an sich sicherlich kein schlechtes bike.

auch wenn es mit dem ellenlangen vorbau etwas träge sein dürfte


----------



## An der Alb (16. Juni 2007)

@Der böse Wolf: Das Bike ist der Hammer!  

Seit Mitte Mai mein Koba:













Kurbel wird irgendwann noch getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan_der_Don (17. Juni 2007)

Sorry aber kannst du mir sagen wie ich das mit den bildern mache, dass die direkt in meiner nachricht angezeigt werden?? Und jpeg´s und so düfen im anhang nur 60 kb haben?? Ich glaub ich ahn da wat nicht richtig...ich hab unter der naricht auf "erweitert" geklickt und dann auf "anhange verwalten" please help...  thx


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. Juni 2007)

Du lädst das Bild in Dein Fotoalbum hoch. Dann klickst Du auf Dein Fotoalbum. Unter dem Bild werden zwei URLs angezeigt. Nimm die, die zum großen Bild führt, die andere ist nur der Thumbnail. Diese Adresse kopierst Du und fügst sie hier in der Galerie ein. Einfach reinkopieren, muß nicht mehr formatiert werden.

Das Rad wäre die Mühe wert...


----------



## Jan_der_Don (17. Juni 2007)

Jo alles klar, hab nen paar bilder in meine galerie geladen. Hier ist der copy Link





Sonnst könnt ihr euch das Bike unter: 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/93921 

ankucken. Viel spaß


----------



## CanfoxDirt (17. Juni 2007)

[/url][/IMG]

Neues Foto von meinem Bike nach ein paar verbesserungen.


----------



## damonsta (17. Juni 2007)

Kunstwerke! Sch.eisse verdammte!


----------



## unchained (17. Juni 2007)

looool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanfoxDirt (17. Juni 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Kunstwerke! Sch.eisse verdammte!



Muss dir nett gefallen für mich ist es ein Kunstwerk. 
CanfoxDirt


----------



## GlanDas (17. Juni 2007)

Was soll der Kettenstrebenschutz am Sattelrohr?


----------



## jones (17. Juni 2007)

CanfoxDirt schrieb:


> Muss dir nett gefallen für mich ist es ein Kunstwerk.
> CanfoxDirt



    

mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein.

ich bin so langsam dafür das ganze hier zu beenden.

könnte da vllt. mal ein moderator eingreifen?


----------



## CanfoxDirt (17. Juni 2007)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Was soll der Kettenstrebenschutz am Sattelrohr?



Da schmeißt es mir immer sehr viele Steine hin und zu schutz hab ich einen Kettenstrebenschutz darauf gemacht.

CanfoxDirt


----------



## fatboy (17. Juni 2007)

Merkst Du eigentlich noch irgendwas? Das Rad ist kein Kunstwerk, verdammte Axt! Ist noch nicht mal CC.
Und stell den Sattel endlich mal richtig, Du Klöt!


----------



## unchained (17. Juni 2007)

so damits hier mal weiter geht


----------



## felixthewolf (17. Juni 2007)

CanfoxDirt schrieb:


> ... für mich ist es ein Kunstwerk.
> CanfoxDirt



dann halt mal anders: welche teile von "Cross Country" hast du nicht verstanden? *kopfschüttel*

wenn hier schon jeder seine geräderte krücke postet und auch hässligkeit als kunst angepriesen wird, so sollten die gezeigten geräte doch wenigstens annähernd dem leistungsorientiertem geländerennsport zuzuordnen sein.

ich brauch leider noch ne weile bis bei mir die nächsten passenden projekte vom stapel laufen.

felix


----------



## CanfoxDirt (17. Juni 2007)

Und stell den Sattel endlich mal richtig, Du Klöt![/QUOTE]

Der Sattel ist gerade. Ist auf dem Foto nicht so gut zu erkennen.
CanfoxDirt


----------



## Unrest (17. Juni 2007)

Gefällt mir, unchained! Vor allem weils schlicht ist und mit Kontrasten spielt.

Aber: Wieso hast du dich für ne Starrgabel entschieden und warum grade die Surly? Und wieso zum Henker nimmst du Stahlflex als Zughüllen? ^^


----------



## badboy-rudi (17. Juni 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> so damits hier mal weiter geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (17. Juni 2007)

Unrest schrieb:


> Gefällt mir, unchained! Vor allem weils schlicht ist und mit Kontrasten spielt.
> 
> Aber: Wieso hast du dich für ne Starrgabel entschieden und warum grade die Surly? Und wieso zum Henker nimmst du Stahlflex als Zughüllen? ^^



starrgabel, da es gewichtmäßig dem bike am besten bekommt. und stahlflexzughüllen... ich find sie schick und sie passen meiner Meinung nach gut zum Bike. wie siehst du das ?


----------



## Leinetiger (17. Juni 2007)

Kritik erwünscht!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (17. Juni 2007)

@ unchained: Sehr schön!
@ CanfoxDirt: Ich würde dich gern mal auf dem Rad sitzend sehen. Du scheinst ja statt die Stütze weiter auszuziehen immer weiter nach hinten gegangen zu sein, damit du deine Beine unterbringst. Der ganz vorn geklemmte Sattel sieht sehr seltsam aus zumal du ja auch schon eine gekröpfte Stütze hast.
Gruß Z.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (17. Juni 2007)

Leinetiger schrieb:


> Kritik erwünscht!


   
Schön, dass sich einige in Zeug legen, um den heutigen Schnitt wieder anzuheben.
Gruß Z.


----------



## racejo (17. Juni 2007)

@ leinetiger

sehr schöne arbeit bei der gabel. aber irgendwie harmoniert die gabelkrone nicht mit dem rest des bikes. vlt. wäre es besser gewesen die schwarz zu lassen


----------



## XtCRacer (17. Juni 2007)

Ich gebe racejo recht die gabel wirkt sehr globig im vergleich zum rest.
was wiegt das feine teil denn?


----------



## Leinetiger (17. Juni 2007)

Du hast recht, der übergang vom steuerrohr zur gabelkrone ist etwas extrem. vielleicht wär es in schwaz wirklich besser gewesen, doch das ist jetzt leider zu spät..
ich muss abwarten, ob die farbe an der gabel auch den einsatz im wald überlebt. wenn nicht muss ich da eh nochmal ran und mache die krone dann auch schwarz

Das Rad müsste jetzt ganz knapp über 9kg wiegen. aber 100% kann ich es nicht genau sagen.


----------



## Jaypeare (18. Juni 2007)

Ich glaub langsam, CanfoxDirt macht sich hier einen Spaß daraus, uns zu vera...lbern. So blöd kann niemand sein, dass er nicht den Unterschied zwischen einem CC-Kunstwerk und einem hässlichen, verhunzten, zweckentfremdeten und absolut gewöhnlichen Billigteil von ibäh begreift...

@leinetiger: Was ist das für ne Gabel?


----------



## Unrest (18. Juni 2007)

@unchained: Ich denke, dass dem Bike schwarze Zughüllen besser stehen würden. "Gewichtsmäßig" nimmst ne Starrgabel, statt ner Federgabel und dann verbaust du Stahlflex.. *lach* Jeder wie er mag. 
@JayPeare: Ich tippe mal auf R7.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (18. Juni 2007)

@ jaypeare:ist eine skareb


----------



## olli (18. Juni 2007)

Wen es interessiert: Das Marin jetzt mit Starrgabel (1 kg leichter), da die RONIN ohnehin zu 99% mit Lockout gefahren wurde.


----------



## jones (18. Juni 2007)

@Leinetiger:

die gabel kommt so gut  

wirkt so richtig massiv - fast wie ne fox.

@olli:

das rad schaut gut aus  

so ne pumpe hat mein opa auch in seinem rahmen klemmen


----------



## Leinetiger (18. Juni 2007)

Die Gabel ist eine Skareb Platinum 80mm SPV
Hält schon über 3 Jahre und das Innenleben sieht noch wie neu aus..


----------



## Monday (18. Juni 2007)

Wie schon erwähnt, hätte ich auch die Krone in schwarz gelassen.
Mich stören noch die Bohrungen für die V-Brake-Aufnahmen, kann man aber nicht ändern.

Kann es sein, das Du dich in Altenau mit dem Rad vor meine Füße gelegt hast?


----------



## Jaypeare (18. Juni 2007)

Leinetiger schrieb:


> Die Gabel ist eine Skareb Platinum 80mm SPV
> Hält schon über 3 Jahre und das Innenleben sieht noch wie neu aus..



Danke (auch an die anderen  )

Der Rahmen ist ja mal erste Sahne, allerdings finde ich das Rad insgesamt etwas unruhig. Zu viele verschiedene Farben. Das Marin ist prima.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leinetiger (18. Juni 2007)

Meint ihr, das die goldenen Hope Floating Scheiben passen würden oder es dann zu viel gold wär?
Das Gold würde genau zu den Naben passen...

@Monday
Hm eigentlich nicht, ausser du meinst den letzten Trail beim CC Rennen, da bin ich aber auch nicht so richtig gestürzt...


----------



## jones (18. Juni 2007)

ich würd keine goldenen scheiben ranmachen.

dann lieber schwarze - sind zeitloser und die goldtöne passen auch nicht immer zueinander


----------



## NeoRC (18. Juni 2007)

habe auch noch was für Euch:





steht auch zum Verkauf
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=56363&sort=1&cat=4&page=1


----------



## Unrest (18. Juni 2007)

Man könnte ja jetzt glatt vermuten, dass du es nur des Verkaufens wegen hier gepostet hast...
Aber schön ist es, das stimmt.


----------



## jones (19. Juni 2007)

NeoRC schrieb:


> habe auch noch was für Euch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nais


----------



## *adrenalin* (19. Juni 2007)

Leinetiger schrieb:


> Meint ihr, das die goldenen Hope Floating Scheiben passen würden oder es dann zu viel gold wär?
> Das Gold würde genau zu den Naben passen...



ich finde, daß das gold überhaupt nicht zu dem rahmen paßt. schwarz/rot/gold als thema habe ich schon verstanden, aber es wirkt aufgesetzt. schwarz/rot und alles wäre gut. mit mehr gold wird es nicht besser!


----------



## M!ke (19. Juni 2007)

Leinetiger schrieb:


> Kritik erwünscht!



  Mir gefällt es wie es ist. Sieht klasse aus. Mehr Gold würde ich allerdings nicht mehr setzen.


----------



## CrashOversteel (19. Juni 2007)

@Leinetiger
Ich habe mir auch überlegt die goldenen Floatings zu nem Tune LRS mit goldenen Naben zu nehmen. Aber der goldton von Tune ist leicht anders als der von Hope, daher denke ich das wird nicht aussehen.


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Juni 2007)

Nachdem die ich weiß nicht wievielte Diskussion zum Thema "was ist ein Kunsterwerk und was nicht" ja zum Glück erstmal abgeschlossen ist  und es wieder schöne Räder zu sehen gibt, versuche ich auch was zum eigentlich Sinn dieses Threads beizutragen.
Steppenwolf Tundra 2006, Eigenaufbau, aktueller Stand. Keine Ahnung, ob es Kunst ist, zumindest aber Cross Country und individuell aufgebaut.







Fertig ist es immer noch nicht, das wird wohl auch noch einige Zeit dauern, wenn es denn überhaupt einen Punkt gibt, an dem man mit dem Basteln aufhört.

Grüße Tine


----------



## Wald-Schrat (21. Juni 2007)

Einen netten Wolf hast du dir da zusammengebastelt!  

Aber ich weiß nicht genau, ob ich nicht vielleicht doch eher blau anstatt rot gewählt hätte bei den farbigen Teilen... Oder sogar gemischt. Könnte dann zwar recht bunt werden, aber man muss es ja nicht übertreiben.
Blauer Sattel und blaue Candy-Pedalen von Crankbrothers z.B. würden das blau im Rahmen unterstreichen, ohne gleich alles optisch zu überladen. Könnt ich mir zumindest vorstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Juni 2007)

Du meinst wegen der blauen Kringel am Rahmen? Stimmt, hätte bestimmt auch gut gepaßt.
Aber ich finde es so auch sehr hübsch, vor allem die Gabel. Die Züge hätte ich glaube ich in schwarz genommen.


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Juni 2007)

Danke für die konstruktive Kritik! 
Rote und blaue Teile würden mir wirklich zu bunt. Leider gibt es den Rahmen nur mit den blauen Streifen, ich habe schonmal drüber nachgedacht rote Folienstreifen drüber zu kleben. Ich stehe halt auf rot . 
Pedale bleiben die 540er. Ich hab noch drei andere Räder mit SPD-Pedalen und hab keine Lust alle zu tauschen bzw. extra fürs Tundra andere Schuhe zu kaufen.
Die Züge sollten eigentlich rote Nokons werden, nach 4 Wochen Wartezeit hatte ich die Nase voll und die Bestellung storniert.


----------



## damonsta (21. Juni 2007)

Sicher nicht das leichteste Rad hier, aber schön ist es allemal!
Gut gemacht!


----------



## rkersten (22. Juni 2007)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> ... Leider gibt es den Rahmen nur mit den blauen Streifen, ich habe schonmal drüber nachgedacht rote Folienstreifen drüber zu kleben. I ...


Keine schlechte Idee! Also wenn die Streifen rot sind und der Spacerturm weg, sieht das Rad bestimmt klasse aus und am Gewicht lässt sich sicher auch noch was machen.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (22. Juni 2007)

was fehlt wär dann noch ein weißer Flaschenhalter, oder  rot ?!?!?!?


----------



## zymotique (23. Juni 2007)

jaja, ich weiss:
der sattel müsste strenggenommen oben aus dem bild ragen, und das ganze müsste 5kg leichter sein, um im cc-kunstwerke-thread ernstgenommen zu werden. was soll's.
die leitungen werden gekürzt, wenn die 90°-winkelabgänge in der post sind, die hintere scheibe wird noch von magura auf hope getauscht.
dreckig machen ist ehrensache.


----------



## polo (23. Juni 2007)

mit das schönste alurad, daß bislang in diesem thread gezeigt wurde. große klasse.
minikritik:
- flite ohne riesenaufdruck wäre schöner
- andere barends


----------



## jones (23. Juni 2007)

zymotique schrieb:


> jaja, ich weiss:
> der sattel müsste strenggenommen oben aus dem bild ragen, und das ganze müsste 5kg leichter sein, um im cc-kunstwerke-thread ernstgenommen zu werden. was soll's.
> die leitungen werden gekürzt, wenn die 90°-winkelabgänge in der post sind, die hintere scheibe wird noch von magura auf hope getauscht.
> dreckig machen ist ehrensache.



das nenne ich mal clean!

auch wenn der rahmen nicht ganz meinen geschmack trifft - wirklich ein top bike


----------



## daif (23. Juni 2007)

@zymotique

?? du hast nicht geglaubt dass das einer ernsthaft bei diesem bike kritisiert oder? (wenn dann isser eh doof, hehehe)

superschön, auch der Rahmen gefällt mir hier!
gebe Polo mit dem Sattel recht. Die hörnchen (ergon) stören mich nicht. passen zu dem "voluminösen" gesamtbild. filigrane wurden nur stören

fazit: eins der coolsten bikes seit zig Seiten!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHVEF (23. Juni 2007)

jones: Warum sind denn deine speichen am vorderrat so konfus? aber sonst nettes bike.


----------



## damonsta (23. Juni 2007)

@zymotique

Geiles Bike.


----------



## kopfnikka67 (23. Juni 2007)

Mein Fully 2007/ 08

Rahmen: F.A.T FXC Scandium
Felge/Nabe: Sun Ringle DS 1-XC
Schaltwerk: Sram XO
Umwerfer: Sram X Gen
Schalthebel: Sram XO
Kette: Sram PC 991
Bremse: Magura Marta SL 180/160
Reifen: Maxxis Larsen TT exception
Sattel: S Q-lab super 6
Dämpfer: Fox RP3
Gabel: German A kilo slr force
Pedal: Sh PD M 959
Kurbel: Sh XT HT 2
Vorbau/Lenker/Sattelstütze: Amazing Toys
Leider noch nicht ganz fertig. Kurbel,Sattelstütze,Lenker + Vorbau werden noch erneuert.
Das Gewicht so wie es auf dem foto ist, beträgt 11,0 kg





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## heitzer (23. Juni 2007)

pot hässlich der Rahmen !!! Und das sind keine marta sl´s !!!


----------



## damonsta (23. Juni 2007)

Das FAT fährt sich bestimmt super, aber gefallen kann es mir trotzdem nicht.
Liegt aber vielleicht am Bild. Eine Marta SL ists wohl in der Tat nicht, es sei denn du hast die Carbonhebel nachgerüstet.


----------



## Bastard568 (24. Juni 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]

mein Rad  





könnte ich mit den 9,8kg aber wohl auch im Leichtbauforum posten

wird sehr viel gefahren deswegen die Pedalen und das hintere Laufrad farbtechnisch nicht ganz passend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XtCRacer (24. Juni 2007)

@ Bastar

Was ist das denn für ein Rahmen den du da hast?


----------



## Bastard568 (24. Juni 2007)

hab das rad einzeln aufgebaut, den rahmen hatte ich günstig bekommen, lt. Vorbesitzer handelt es sich um einen alten Trek OCLV, ob das richtig ist kann kann ich nicht beantworten, aber die Geometrie gibts her.


----------



## gurkenfolie (24. Juni 2007)

zymotique schrieb:


> jaja, ich weiss:
> der sattel müsste strenggenommen oben aus dem bild ragen, und das ganze müsste 5kg leichter sein, um im cc-kunstwerke-thread ernstgenommen zu werden. was soll's.
> die leitungen werden gekürzt, wenn die 90°-winkelabgänge in der post sind, die hintere scheibe wird noch von magura auf hope getauscht.
> dreckig machen ist ehrensache.



der rahmen sieht ja wohl ganz übel aus.
der übergang zwischen unter und steuerrohr nicht sonderlich elegant gefertigt. und dann noch das hässliche gusset am sattelrohr.:kotz:


----------



## racejo (24. Juni 2007)

ich wollt mich ja zurück halten. aber das bike sieht irgendwie so gar nicht schön aus. es ist zwar eine linie drin. aber der rahmen ist nunmal genauso wie der sattel und die barends ein klotz.


----------



## zymotique (24. Juni 2007)

racejo schrieb:


> ich wollt mich ja zurück halten. aber das bike sieht irgendwie so gar nicht schön aus. es ist zwar eine linie drin. aber der rahmen ist nunmal genauso wie der sattel und die barends ein klotz.



dass ein 60er bauxitunterrohr nicht mehr grazil zu nennen ist, verstehe ich, dass ergons in erster linie bequem statt schön sind, sowieso. 
aber der flite tt ein klotz? nö. da bin ich anderer meinung. 'ne speedneedle wäre da irgendwie eher deplatziert.

der übergang vom unter- zum steuerrohr ist, so wie er ist, wohl am ehesten technisch bedingt. das steuerrohr ist halt ein ganzes stück dünner. ohne das unterrohr von vornherein konisch zu gestalten, wäre da ein sanfter übergang wohl nicht dringewesen. der gute teil der sache ist, dass auf der linken seite die rohloff-züge dort in ihren röhren verschwinden.


----------



## Wald-Schrat (24. Juni 2007)

An den Voitl Rahmen scheiden sich oftmals die Geister... Ist bei unkonventionellen Dingen ja nunmal meistens so. 

Meinen Geschmack treffen sie aber durchaus. Finde die Voitl-typischen Gussets mehr innovativ als hässlich   Und auch das Gusset am MX III vom Unterrohr zum Steuerrohr gefällt; schön filigran gemacht!

Nur wirkt der Rahmen insgesamt etwas groß... oder schaut die Sattelstütze normal noch etwas weiter raus?


----------



## gurkenfolie (24. Juni 2007)

was ist an einem gusset generell innovativ?


----------



## _booze_ (24. Juni 2007)

ich weeß nich...hätte man nich wenigstens die ecke die zum vorbau hinzeigt abrunden können oder is das nur kacke geschweißt?


----------



## Wald-Schrat (25. Juni 2007)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> was ist an einem gusset generell innovativ?



Das Design. Innovation muss sich nicht nur auf Funktion beziehen.


----------



## olli (25. Juni 2007)

Wald-Schrat schrieb:


> Das Design. Innovation muss sich nicht nur auf Funktion beziehen.



Das Sitzrohr-Oberrohr Gusset hatte das CENTURION STRATOS schon ca.  1990-1992. Soweit zur Innovation. Alles schon mal dagewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zymotique (25. Juni 2007)

das hintere gusset ist mit sicherheit in erster linie fürs design da - stichwort wiedererkennungswert (so viele von den alten centurions sind ja nicht mehr unterwegs, meins ist von 1995, da gab's schon kein gusset mehr). das vordere macht eher sinn, weil es dem unterrohr die hässliche modische bananenform erspart. 
schön, dass es insgesamt doch noch polarisiert!


----------



## badboy-rudi (25. Juni 2007)

Hab das Voitl in natura gesehen und finde es gut.
Rohloff sowieso spitze.


----------



## ottmar (25. Juni 2007)

Bastard568 schrieb:


> hab das rad einzeln aufgebaut, den rahmen hatte ich günstig bekommen, lt. Vorbesitzer handelt es sich um einen alten Trek OCLV, ob das richtig ist kann kann ich nicht beantworten, aber die Geometrie gibts her.




da hat Dich der Vorbesitzer aber angeschwindelt!


----------



## abbath (25. Juni 2007)

@zymotique könnset evntl. mal die andere Seite posten? Würde das mit der internen Verlegung gerne mal sehen. Bei Rohloff Rädern ist das mit der Antriebsseite ja eh nicht so interessant...


----------



## zymotique (25. Juni 2007)

ok, andere seite:


----------



## racejo (25. Juni 2007)

die zugverlegung ist wirklich geil


----------



## Bastard568 (25. Juni 2007)

ottmar schrieb:


> da hat Dich der Vorbesitzer aber angeschwindelt!



da gib mal eine Info ab wer den rahmen hergestellt hat.


----------



## Nose (25. Juni 2007)

sehr hübsch!
und über die ästhetik des übergangs steuer/unterrohr mag ich persönlich nicht urteilen!
generell tendiere ich aber dazu zu sagen:
wenn "form follows function" gilt, bin ich bereit zu versuchen die schönheit der dinge zu entdecken!


----------



## roadrunner_gs (25. Juni 2007)

Mal wieder, wer was neues findet darf sich melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (25. Juni 2007)

Ähm ... ne Manitou Black ? 
Baust du das Gewicht zurück ?


----------



## roadrunner_gs (25. Juni 2007)

So schwer ist die gar nicht:




Inklusive Starnut (20g)


----------



## mikeonbike (26. Juni 2007)

es hätte mich jetzt schwer gewundert - ich wäre sogar enttäuscht von dir gewesen, wenn du da jetzt nicht ein photo von der gabel auf der waage hergezaubert hättest...


----------



## ottmar (26. Juni 2007)

Bastard568 schrieb:


> da gib mal eine Info ab wer den rahmen hergestellt hat.



woher soll ich das wissen, ich kenne ja schließlich nicht jeden Chinesen, der Plastikrohre zusammenklebt. 

ein Trek OCLV ists mit Sicherheit nicht, schau Dir mal ein Original-Trek an, im Steuerrohrbereich, Tretlager und vor allem bei den Ausfallenden bestehen gravierende Unterschiede, da brauchst Du weder eine Lupe noch musst Du ein Experte sein.
Frag doch nochmal Deinen Vorbesitzer, der müsste es am besten wissen. 

Ach ja, ist ja eine Galerie: so sehen OCLV`s aus (auch wenn das ein STP ist).
Bitte keine Beschwerden wegen der Farben, ich bin farbenblind:







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Der böse Wolf (26. Juni 2007)

ottmar schrieb:


> Bitte keine Beschwerden wegen der Farben, ich bin farbenblind:



Da kannst Du Dich in dem speziellen Fall glücklich schätzen 

Wieso die Federung hinten und starr vorne?

Und was ist das für eine Kurbel?


----------



## ottmar (26. Juni 2007)

Keine Sorge, inzwischen sieht das Rad wieder ganz anders aus, ohne Schaltung, weniger Farben.
Hinten Federung ist ein schöner Euphemismus, richtig merken tut man davon nichts. Mit modernen Ferdergabeln habe ich Probleme wegen der Einbauhöhe, da müsste was Klassisches mit 60mm rein. Aber so fährt es sich hervorragend.
Die Kurbel nennt sich eXtreme, stammt vom Blumenversand und wurde am Ende von FSA hergestellt. Alu-Kurbel mit Carbonhülle, hält seit 3 Jahren zuverlässig und ohne überflüssige Geräusche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (26. Juni 2007)

Mein neues!


----------



## Der Yeti (26. Juni 2007)

sau geiles gerät
die bremsen
aber kurbel hat noch potential
edit: bin gerade am überlegen, ob ne sid race in schwarz mit weißer aufschrift nicht noch besser passen würde


----------



## jones (26. Juni 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> sau geiles gerät
> die bremsen
> aber kurbel hat noch potential
> edit: bin gerade am überlegen, ob ne sid race in schwarz mit weißer aufschrift nicht noch besser passen würde



dann ist schwarz schön mit schwarz und passend zu schwarz kombiniert - klasse.  

dann kommt es nur noch auf die schwarztöne an - ab eher mehr rot- oder blaustichig  

etwas farbe hat noch nie geschadet


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (26. Juni 2007)

Schick ist es ja, aber gegen dein M5, das fand ich besser, hat mehr her gemacht, gegen den Rahmen würde ich es ganz sicher nicht tauschen, scheiß auf die 249 gramm  ,da hätte etwas mehr training mehr gebracht  
schlicht schwarz mit etwas weiß ganz geil,  (aber gegen den vorgänger finde ich keine verbesserung außer vielleicht beim Gewicht)


----------



## roadrunner_gs (26. Juni 2007)

Ob nun Kinesis oder Alfton ist doch auch egal - so hat er wenigstens ein halbes Pfund Gewicht gespart.


----------



## cluso (26. Juni 2007)

jones schrieb:


> das nenne ich mal clean!
> 
> auch wenn der rahmen nicht ganz meinen geschmack trifft - wirklich ein top bike



Schliesse mich dem an.

Für den sauberen Aufbau bekommst du ein "*" (Sternchen  ) von mir.

Allerdings ist der Rahmen ein richtiger Kloben.

(Ich darf das sagen, ich bin dessen Vater im Geiste gefahren, ein Tox).

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## abbath (26. Juni 2007)

"X-LITE OFFROAD" hört sich irgendwie panne an. Würde den Schriftzug vom Oberrohr zaubern. Sonst sehr schönes Bike.


----------



## SCOTT USA (26. Juni 2007)

IGGY: Geiles Bike


----------



## JoeDesperado (26. Juni 2007)

mal ein damenbike - mit obligatorischem spacerrest:







[/url]


----------



## rkersten (26. Juni 2007)

@JoeDesperado ... schaut gut aus, aber die Kette ist definitiv zu lang! Ein VRO wär vielleicht auch nicht so verkehrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibinsnur (27. Juni 2007)

fesches bike - und ausserdem scheinbar in meiner nähe ...  

kette denk ich mal ist nicht zu lang, nur sollte man nicht zu lange klein/klein fahren ...


----------



## JoeDesperado (27. Juni 2007)

jep, die gangkombi ist etwas unglücklich gewählt 

ein foto vom unterrohr noch, dann war's das auch schon wieder von mir.


----------



## - H - K - P - (1. Juli 2007)

Meine neue Rennfeile.....


----------



## SCOTT USA (1. Juli 2007)

Sieht richtig gut aus!!


----------



## Der Yeti (1. Juli 2007)

immer diese s-tec fotos wo man nur holz und bike sieht tztztztz

morgen bin ich wieder da 

edit: bike ist natürlich geil, keine frage...


----------



## - H - K - P - (1. Juli 2007)

Ich denke das Ich es diese Woche noch in meinen Händen halten kann...


----------



## Focusbiker90 (1. Juli 2007)

Hast ja auch noch knappe 6 1/2 Stunden Zeit 

Bike ist dufte, knorke, fantastisch, geil, oberhammer 
Wieviel wiegt's? Unter 10...?



Micha


----------



## - H - K - P - (1. Juli 2007)

@Focusbiker90.
sorry meinte nächste Woche, was ja in ein paar stunden dann diese woche ist.

Glaube eher nicht denke wird knapp über 10 kilo bringen, da Ich größe L brauche . Habe aber ein leicht andere ausstattung als auf dem oberen Bild. Habe eine weiße Fox drinne, anderen Vorbau und andere Reifen.


----------



## GlanDas (1. Juli 2007)

Trotz vorfreude und dem wunsch sein Bike zu zeigen um den Schwanzvergleich durchzuführen fände ich es besser wenn man nur Bikes hier reinstellt die man auch selber abfotographiert hat und die einem selber oder einem Kollegen gehören.
So ein Foto kann in die Galerie aber das nächste mal sollte man bischen mehr gedult haben 

Nichts des du trotz ein sehr heißes Rad...fast schon Perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beeblebrox71 (1. Juli 2007)

Mein neu aufgebautes Giant NRS Composite (2005) in Größe M.
Gewicht (ohne Pedale): knapp unter 10kg.


----------



## DHVEF (1. Juli 2007)

Sehr geiles NRS, würde nur den standart dämpfer austauschen. Da gibts von RS und oder sonst wem leichtere und vorallem besserer preformence.


----------



## RM Matthias (1. Juli 2007)

Weis jemand wieviel das Rotwild Bike mit der Ausstattung wie abgebildet wiegt?

Matthias


----------



## beeblebrox71 (1. Juli 2007)

Mein Vorgängerbike: Giant XTC Hybrid in Größe M. Gewicht komplett 9,6kg.

Der wunderschöne Rahmen steht im Bikemarkt zu Verkauf:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=58215&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## FeierFox (2. Juli 2007)

Das NRS ist der Hammer ! So stell ich mir ein Racefully vor ! Ich würd zwar nen Flatbar dran machen, aber das ist ja Geschmaxxssache


----------



## Rocklandbiker (2. Juli 2007)

FeierFox schrieb:


> Das NRS ist der Hammer ! So stell ich mir ein Racefully vor ! Ich würd zwar nen Flatbar dran machen, aber das ist ja Geschmaxxssache




Racefully  soory da war ja das NRS gemeint !!! elles klar........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (3. Juli 2007)

@rm matthias
ohne die teilegewichte abgeschätzt zu haben würde ich tippen 10,5- 11kg. 
schwere Gabel u. Lrs, sonst zwar einigermaßen leichte Serienteile aber nix superleichtes...(ok der dämpfer ist echt leicht;-)


----------



## *adrenalin* (3. Juli 2007)

nach einiger zeit des schraubens mein neuer rahmen:






kurbeln und disc (xtr 07) sind auch neu, sattelstütze hat dieses unsinns-maß von 30,9 und die klemme von 34,0, da gibts kaum was passendes ;-(   kompl. 9,2 kg.

die reifen werden noch getauscht gegen michelin xcr dry, dann ist´s das erstmal wieder. in den kommenden wochen kommt dann noch das rohloff-hardtail, daß wird etwas farbenfroher und mit seeehr vielen custom made teilen!


----------



## GlanDas (3. Juli 2007)

Das Rad sieht Klasse aus!
Vorallem der Rahmen ist ein Traum !


----------



## rkersten (3. Juli 2007)

@*adrenalin* ... ja ist wirklich schick geworden - da sieht sogar die XTR Kurbel gut aus  (bin ja nicht so der Fan der neuen XTR) Bin schon auf das Rohloff HT gespannt


----------



## Clemens (3. Juli 2007)

@*adrenalin*

Schönes Bike, gefällt mir gut! Schlicht und edel.

Gruß

Clemens


----------



## müsing (3. Juli 2007)

@*adrenalin*

sehr geil!!!


----------



## LeichteGranate (3. Juli 2007)

Endlich mal wieder geile Bikes hier zu sehen!!!! Die Vollcarbon Giants sind wunderschön!

Dass wir das noch erleben dürfen...


----------



## JoeDesperado (3. Juli 2007)

beeblebrox71 schrieb:


> Mein neu aufgebautes Giant NRS Composite (2005) in Größe M.
> Gewicht (ohne Pedale): knapp unter 10kg.



wunderschön! wieviel wiegt eigentlich der rahmen inkl. dämpfer? das einzige, was mir an deinem rad nicht zusagt, sind die bremsscheiben...rund oder klassisch gewellt sind mMn deutlich schöner.



*adrenalin* schrieb:


>


----------



## CrashOversteel (3. Juli 2007)

Mensch da will sich mein Giant XTC Composite ja sofort dazugesellen. Aber leider müssen die Bilder noch etwas warten. 

@Adrenalin  

Dieser Rahmen ist für mich der schönste Carbonrahmen.   Deshalb habe ich den ja auch. 

@beeblebrox 71 auch geil, alls Fully meine erste Wahl  

Jetzt fehlt hier doch nur noch ein Giant TCR 06


----------



## rAd' N r0ll3r (3. Juli 2007)

@ *adrenalin* und beeblebrox71
seehr geile räder ... wirklich
demnächst ... also übermorgen oda so dürft ihr auch mein bike bestaunen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (4. Juli 2007)

So Leute!
Mein Müsing war bei TobiKlein zum Fotoshooting.
Hier ein kleiner Auszug!
Den Rest könnt Ihr in meinem Album betrachten!

















Danke nochmal an den Starfotographen TobiKlein. Super Arbeit


----------



## Meridaracer (4. Juli 2007)

Sieht wirklich echt geil aus   Was wiegt es denn


----------



## müsing (4. Juli 2007)

sehr schön


----------



## Der Yeti (4. Juli 2007)

geiles rad
was wiegt eigtl. die kurbel?? ist die wesentlich leichter als die alu-variante??


----------



## Wave (4. Juli 2007)

geile karre! wo ist denn dein s-works?


----------



## IGGY (4. Juli 2007)

Es wiegt so wie es da mit UST Bereifung steht 9,12 Kilo!
Die Kurbel ist sehr schwer (891 Gramm). Sie wird im Winter abgelöst. Mein S-Works ist zum Chiemsee gegangen! Unsere Wege haben sich getrennt.


----------



## Racer09 (4. Juli 2007)

Sieht ganz nett aus, teilweise richtig geile Parts
, aber nichts desto trotz ist es eine 0815 Coladosa, ähnlich wies Luziefer, Quantec Scandium usw.. Nicht böse gemeint


----------



## damonsta (5. Juli 2007)

Gibt es Coladosen auch aus Carbon?
Nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## FeierFox (5. Juli 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Gibt es Coladosen auch aus Carbon?


Wieso er redet doch von ALU Müsing.

@IGGY:
Tolles Bike, aber ggü. dem Spezi trotzdem ein kleiner mMn ein "Flair-Rückschritt". Dafür wieder ein paar Grämmer gespart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (5. Juli 2007)

naja, weil 0815 Ware nicht nur aus Alu sein muss


----------



## damonsta (5. Juli 2007)

matou schrieb:


> naja, weil 0815 Ware nicht nur aus Alu sein muss



Danke, einer hats schonmal kapiert


----------



## ullertom (5. Juli 2007)

weißer Sattel - ein Muß 

und 

andere Felgen

sonst sehr schönes Bike


----------



## Björni (5. Juli 2007)

So, nun hier mein neu aufgebautes Bike...... habe den Rahmen als Ersatz für meinen gebrochenen Scandium Rahmen erhalten.





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## IGGY (5. Juli 2007)

ullertom schrieb:


> weißer Sattel - ein Muß
> 
> und
> 
> ...



Ob du es glaubst oder nicht. TobiKlein und Ich haben beim Fotoshooting den selben entschluß gefaßt. Der Sattel wird im Winter neu bezogen in weiß! Aber der LRS bleibt. Ich liebe diese Optik!


----------



## müsing (6. Juli 2007)

Mal etwas aus Stahl: Trek 990 aus 1996, XT komplett, Mach 5 SX (hätte gerne eine Neue)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 1612 (6. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
wer von Euch kann mir sagen ob ich 2,25" Reifen durch den
Trek 8900 Rahmen (ZR 9000 Alloy) bekomme?

Gruß Frank


----------



## dkc-live (7. Juli 2007)




----------



## Focusbiker90 (7. Juli 2007)

Watt'n datt'n für'n Rahmen 



Micha


----------



## Der Yeti (7. Juli 2007)

die letzten drei sind eher weniger kunstwerklich.


----------



## Echinopsis (7. Juli 2007)

Das Trek ist schön schlicht und klassisch. Der Rahmen wirkt fast wie ein Titanrahmen, hat was.

Das braune Bike ist zwar stimmig zusammengestellt und mag auch nicht schlecht sein, wirkt für mich persönlich aber wie ein Tourenbike. Die sehr kurze Geometrie mit langem Steuerrohr und deutlicher Lenkerüberhöhung sieht gemütlich aber nicht sportlich aus. Den Schriftzügen nach ist's wohl ein Ladybike. 
Ich bin zwar auch eine Frau, fühle mich mit so einer Geometrie aber absolut nicht wohl und würde damit nicht Cross Country fahren. Aber jedem das Seine. Wie groß ist denn die Fahrerin?

Grüße Tine


----------



## skyphab (7. Juli 2007)

Klasse Iggy! Zwar kein Speci mehr, aber rede trotzdem noch mit dir 

Jetzt "fehlt" nur noch ein Crossmax SLR, glaub' der würde super passen?

Erinnert mich an meinen letzten Besuch im Bike-Laden. Als ich ein paar Schicke Handschuhe gesehen habe, habe ich die anprobiert. Dann meinte die Verkäuferin "Ah, brauchen sie noch Handschuhe?" und ich hab kurz gelacht und gesagt "...brauchen..." 

So isses mit den Laufrädern *g


----------



## bird (7. Juli 2007)

So, hier ist mein "Kunstwerk", zu mindestens alles, was der Geldbeutel her gab.
Kritik übrigens sehr erwünscht (außer Konkurrenz der Schniepel auf dem Vorbau, der bleibt, bis mir ein neuer Rahmen ins Haus flattert  .







Was mich wundert sind die klinisch sauberen Bikes, die hier vorgestellt werden.
Wie kommt das.


----------



## Hellspawn (8. Juli 2007)

> Was mich wundert sind die klinisch sauberen Bikes, die hier vorgestellt werden.
> Wie kommt das.



na einfach fotografieren, solang's noch neu ist und dann fahren. Oder eben für's Foto gut putzen.

Negativer Vorbau und dann Riserbar geht übrigens garnich ...


----------



## AmmuNation (8. Juli 2007)

Ist auch ein Kunstwerk sowas hinzukriegen...


----------



## dkc-live (8. Juli 2007)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Das Trek ist schön schlicht und klassisch. Der Rahmen wirkt fast wie ein Titanrahmen, hat was.
> 
> Das braune Bike ist zwar stimmig zusammengestellt und mag auch nicht schlecht sein, wirkt für mich persönlich aber wie ein Tourenbike. Die sehr kurze Geometrie mit langem Steuerrohr und deutlicher Lenkerüberhöhung sieht gemütlich aber nicht sportlich aus. Den Schriftzügen nach ist's wohl ein Ladybike.
> Ich bin zwar auch eine Frau, fühle mich mit so einer Geometrie aber absolut nicht wohl und würde damit nicht Cross Country fahren. Aber jedem das Seine. Wie groß ist denn die Fahrerin?
> ...



1630 mm
gehöhrt meiner freundin.
sie ist supi zufrieden damit.

Einsteigerin ohne passende Rückenmuskulator halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echinopsis (8. Juli 2007)

Okay, bei der Körpergröße und als Einsteigerin macht das Sinn. Vielleicht ändern sich die Anforderungen ans Rad im Laufe der Zeit ja von Tour Richtung CC  .


----------



## dkc-live (8. Juli 2007)

anforderung ist cc. 
hier das alte. damit ist sie aber nicht klar gekommen. trotz gleicher länge.





wurde aber geklaut


----------



## LeichteGranate (8. Juli 2007)

Postet alle eure Bikes! Egal welches! Ich poste gleich Fotos vom Rad meiner Oma, passt hier auch gut rein....


----------



## HypnoKröte (8. Juli 2007)

Na jetzt gehts aber los, verkommt ja immer mehr zu nem "schau ich hab n Bike ist zwar kein Kunstwerk(ala lx, no name, BBB und Konsorten Schrott) aber ich sollte es euch trotzdem aufdrücken" Thread. Echt schwach


----------



## CSB (8. Juli 2007)

......und das Canyon mit der 12 Liter Satteltasche treibt es auf die Spitze


----------



## bird (8. Juli 2007)

Zitat: "Kunstwerk ist in der Umgangssprache ein bewundernder Ausdruck fÃ¼r die meisterhafte AusfÃ¼hrung einer Profession, Handlung oder Produktion. Die Bezeichnung Kunstwerk qualifiziert als besonders einzigartig, besonders Ã¤sthetisch gelungen. Dabei bezieht sich die Qualifikation vor allem auf visuelle [â¦] Wahrnehmung [â¦]. Der umgangssprachliche Gebrauch von Kunstwerk bezeichnet sichtbar schÃ¶ne EindrÃ¼cke aus nahezu allen Bereichen."

Zitat von Rennmaus: "Eure Cross - Country Kunstwerke !
Also beim gucken in der Bike Galerie kahm mir die Idee, das wir in dieser Rubrick eine Sammlung von schÃ¶nen CC-Bikes anlegen kÃ¶nnten. Also fang ich mal mit meinem Bike an"

Also ich gucke mein Bike gerne an und ich steh auch auf rosa DamenrÃ¤der. AuÃerdem ist es schon Kunst, wenn man mit dem Bike auch fÃ¤hrt und es hin bekommt, dass es ne Schlammpackung Ã¡ la Wellness-Urlaub bekommt.

Mal im Ernst: Ich denke hier gehÃ¶ren RÃ¤der rein, die man SELBER aufgebaut hat und bei denen man sehen kann, dass man sich Gedanken gemacht hat.

Peace und Prost!



So nun will ich mehr Fotos sehen.


----------



## [email protected]!t (8. Juli 2007)

bitte nicht wieder diese kunstwerk debatte starten, hatten wir schon oft genug !


----------



## damonsta (8. Juli 2007)

Richtig. Gibt es hier keinen MOD?
Vielleicht sollte man ja einen Thread aufmachen, in den nur Räder reindürfen, die reingevotet wurden?


----------



## Gorth (8. Juli 2007)

Wär mal ne Idee die Kunstwerke-Debatten in diesem Thread zu zählen. Freiwillige vor, wer ist noch neu hier im Forum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeichteGranate (8. Juli 2007)

@demonstra
Ich hatte vor einigen Monaten auch diese Idee, allerdings dachte ich, dass das vielleicht technisch schwer umzusetzen sein. Aber diese Maßnahme ist wohl die einzige Möglichkeit den Thread zu retten.


----------



## zwärg (8. Juli 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ist auch ein Kunstwerk sowas hinzukriegen...



jui  dreckig

das ist also das bike   wie viele liter haben in deiner satteltasche platz


----------



## Milass (8. Juli 2007)

Das geht dann wohl nur wenn in dem Thread die User Schreibrechte genommen werden, sodass nurnoch Mods posten können, dann bräuchte es aber einen ganz schön fleißigen Mod der die Bewerbungen dann in den Thread einfügt, und kommentieren ist dann auch nicht möglich.


----------



## AmmuNation (8. Juli 2007)

CSB schrieb:


> ......und das Canyon mit der 12 Liter Satteltasche treibt es auf die Spitze



 Sorry, kein Bock auf Rucksack aber bei dem Wetter lieber Reserveschlauch etc. dabei... ich darf Korrigieren: 1l


----------



## Milass (8. Juli 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Sorry, kein Bock auf Rucksack aber bei dem Wetter lieber Reserveschlauch etc. dabei... ich darf Korrigieren: 1l



Dafür hast du doch die Trikottaschen


----------



## AmmuNation (8. Juli 2007)

Baumwoll T-Shirt! 
Um mal was klarzustellen: Uphill sehe ich mich als CCler, Downhill eher als kranke Sau.. und ich hab auch keine Engen Hosen sondern weite, aber mit engen Innenhosen... ! 
Und nein, ich Rasier mir die Beine nicht! 
Trotzdem zähle ich tief in meinem Herzen zu den CClern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rkersten (8. Juli 2007)

Bei einem Rad aus dem Katalog (was ja hier eigentlich nicht reingehört) darf auch eine 10 Liter Satteltasche ran und dreckig darf es auch sein da jeder auf der Canyon Webseite nachlesen kann was verbaut ist ... ICH HOFFE DAS GEHT HIER NICHT SO WEITER !!!


----------



## AmmuNation (8. Juli 2007)

Ich hab ne XT Kassette. Reicht das, um als individuell zu gelten?
Jetzt kommt mal runter, man könnte meinen mir wird die Todesstrafe verhängt... als ob das nun der Weltuntergang ist, weil ein Canyon in dem Thread ist... Hab euch lieb!


----------



## LeichteGranate (8. Juli 2007)

Der gemeine Deutsche ist nicht umsonst für seinen ausgesprochen schlechten Geschmack bekannt. Dieser Thread ist leider ein gutes Bespiel dafür...

  Echt guter Witz mit der XT-Kassette


----------



## XtCRacer (8. Juli 2007)

Das Bike hätte ich dir vieleicht verziehen  aber das du weite Klammotten trägst und dir nicht die Beine rasierst


----------



## keroson (8. Juli 2007)

und dass du dich bergab für schneller hälst als der gemeine cc-ler...
Sag mir bloß wo und wann, und ich komm mit meinen rasierten Beinen, meinen lycra hosen und zeig dir mal das cc-ler nicht nur bergauf sondern auch bergab was draufhaben...
Ps: ach ja natürlich mit meinem hardtail die 10cm Federweg hohl ich aus den Beinen raus...


----------



## XtCRacer (8. Juli 2007)

keroson schrieb:


> und dass du dich bergab für schneller hälst als der gemeine cc-ler...
> Sag mir bloß wo und wann, und ich komm mit meinen rasierten Beinen, meinen lycra hosen und zeig dir mal das cc-ler nicht nur bergauf sondern auch bergab was draufhaben...
> Ps: ach ja natürlich mit meinem hardtail die 10cm Federweg hohl ich aus den Beinen raus...




Brauchste gar nicht must ihm bergauf nur genug zeit abnehmen


----------



## rkersten (8. Juli 2007)

Hey also Canyon baut ja nicht soo schlecht Räder aber nur haben diese hier nichts zu suchen aber hier wollen wir halt Räder sehen wo man jedes einzelne Teil selbst gekauft und min. einmal in der Hand hatte. Halt was ganz individuelles, nichts aus dem Katalog oder direkt vom Händler (Kassette tauschen reicht da auch noch nicht) 
Und nun Ende mit der Diskussion und her mit Bildern (sonst muss ich wieder eins von meinen rauskramen  )


----------



## toschi (9. Juli 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ist auch ein Kunstwerk sowas hinzukriegen...


Dann bin ich auch ein Künstler 





und keine Kommentare über die Ausstattung, das war ein Prototyp .



			
				Dasmonster schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig. Gibt es hier keinen MOD?
> Vielleicht sollte man ja einen Thread aufmachen, in den nur Räder reindürfen, die real gewogen wurden?


Hast Du Dir mittlerweile eine Waage gekauft? Das Forum wartet auf den Beweiss .
Damit ich neidvoll im Boden versinke .

Im übrigen gibt es hier viele Bilder zu sehen, aber unquallifizierte Posts wie dieser hier nehmen dort auch überhand...

Gute Nacht Folks


----------



## horstj (9. Juli 2007)

Jeder Mensch ist ein Künstler. Also ist auch jeder MTBler, der einen Bestellschein ausfüllen und einen Schlammweg entlangfahren kann ein Kunstwerker. Wo seht ihr ein Problem?

Bilder bitte, brauche Inspiration.


----------



## sporty (9. Juli 2007)

Man muss ja hier auch nicht jedes Versender oder 08/15 Bike kommentieren...
Oft erfüllen die Räder ja trotzdem ihren Cross-Country Zweck.


Hier mal als Inspiration ein geklautes Bild von mtbr.com, was mir persönlich als CC-Kunstwerk ganz gut gefällt :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cpace (9. Juli 2007)

horstj schrieb:


> Jeder Mensch ist ein Künstler. Also ist auch jeder MTBler, der einen Bestellschein ausfüllen und einen Schlammweg entlangfahren kann ein Kunstwerker. Wo seht ihr ein Problem?
> 
> Bilder bitte, brauche Inspiration.



Wenn ich niederschreibe, dass 5 Düsenjets mit Nachbrenner über einen ICE drüberfliegen, der grade 270 fährt und das dann tatsächlich durchgeführt wird, ist das auch Musik. Hat uns unser Musiklehrer mal erklärt.


----------



## LeichteGranate (9. Juli 2007)

Wenn ich absichtlich in einen Haufen Hundeschaiße trete, um ihn von seiner Bedeutungslosigkeit zu befreien und die Bevölkerung von seinen positiven Seiten zu überzeugen, bin ich vielleicht ein Künstler, Aktionskünstler, oder auch wenn ich ein Stück komponiere, das ausschließlich auf Zügen und Flugzeugen gespielt wird, aber doch nicht, wenn ich mit meinem MTB durch Matsch fahre oder meine Kassette wechsele!
Es hat doch keinen Zweck soetwas zu schreiben, werden ja doch wieder Standardbikes gepostet... 

Das Klein ist wirklich echt klasse! Fast so geil, wie die ersten beiden Bikes auf dieser Seite


----------



## keroson (9. Juli 2007)

XtCRacer schrieb:


> Brauchste gar nicht must ihm bergauf nur genug zeit abnehmen



...bin letztes Wochenende gegen n Typ aus der Cross-Nationalmannschaft gefahren, bergauf hab ich total übersäuert um dranzubleiben, kurz bevor es in downhill ging an dem vorbei, unten ne halbe minute Vorsprung.... dem hab ich bergauf überhaupt nix abgenommen, eher im Gegenteil, aber des Beweißt mal wieder, bergauf kann man Rennen gewinnen, und bergab kann man sie verlieren... und als cc-ler muss man auch bergab was draufhaben...


----------



## AmmuNation (9. Juli 2007)

LeichteGranate schrieb:


> Der gemeine Deutsche ist nicht umsonst für seinen ausgesprochen schlechten Geschmack bekannt. Dieser Thread ist leider ein gutes Bespiel dafür...
> 
> Echt guter Witz mit der XT-Kassette



Nenn mich noch einmal Deutscher 
Das war kein Witz! Ich vergass meine neue SRAM PC991 Kette (echt geil) und das ersetzte 11er Ritzel der XT-Kassette.  ...
Ok, jetzt fertig dumme Sprüche 


@toschi: Is das ein Ellsworth?
@sporty: Wow, echt geil *neid*  

Ich persönlich träume ja immer noch von nem richtig geilen Singlespeeder der zwar sehr schlicht gehalten aber mit modernen Parts ausgerüstet ist. Sprich DT Swiss 240s Singlespeed Nabe, leichter, moderner Alu-Frame etc...
Ob ich ne Starrgabel oder ne 80/100mm Gabel nehmen soll, weiss ich noch nicht so genau. Ins Gelände will ich damit jedenfalls auch - SS für Männer!  
Wie gesagt ists noch ein kleiner Traum und noch nicht verwirklicht, aber ich bin dran...


----------



## Focusbiker90 (9. Juli 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Nenn mich noch einmal Deutscher



Das es eh schon zur Talkshow umfunktioniert wurde...
Hast du was gegen deutsche oder was ist los?



Micha


----------



## Milass (10. Juli 2007)

Macht das doch nich albern hier, XC BIKES ist das Topic...


----------



## dkc-live (10. Juli 2007)

omg .. ich lass euch besser mit euren hochgezüchtet poserbikes ohne idividualität alleine ...


----------



## Focusbiker90 (10. Juli 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> omg .. ich lass euch besser mit euren hochgezüchtet poserbikes ohne idividualität alleine ...



Na also 


Micha


----------



## toschi (10. Juli 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> [email protected]: Is das ein Ellsworth?...


Nee, nen billiger Easton Rahmen mit der Aufschrift Kuwahara, sauber siehst Du ihn in meinem Fotoalbum, und irgendwo in den Analen dieses Threads.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeichteGranate (10. Juli 2007)

Dein schwarzes Bike ist ein schönes Beispiel für ein "günstiges" Bike, das seine Darseinsberechtigung in diesem Thread verdient, neben den ganzen 





			
				dkc-live schrieb:
			
		

> hochgezüchten poserbikes ohne idividualität


----------



## dkc-live (10. Juli 2007)

ich habe das klein und das dreckige rad nicht mit eingezogen!
nur auf die "08/15 ich habe kohle" räder ist das bezogen, deren parts man ohne weiteres bei bc bestellen und kein bisschen kreativität drinne steckt ...


----------



## toschi (10. Juli 2007)

LeichteGranate schrieb:


> ...ein schönes Beispiel für ein "günstiges" Bike,...


War vor kurzem mal wieder auf der Pearl seite, irgendwie haben die neuen MTB Rahmen aber ihren Glanz verloren  . Oder ich hab sie einfach nicht gefunden  .


----------



## LeichteGranate (10. Juli 2007)

Ich weiß leider nicht wo die neuen MTBs herkommen, hab lange nicht mehr mit Roger gesprochen. Meins wurde bei Fondriest geschweißt, ist bei den neuen MTB-Modellen glaub ich nicht mehr der Fall. Ist Fondriest nicht neulich mal pleite gewesen? Naja ich bin echt froh, dass ich dieses Schätzchen noch bekommen hab. War anscheinend eines der letzten Anorexias  

Für mich der, mit Abstand, schönste Alu-Hardtailrahmen!


Und damit noch ein schönes Bike hier zu sehen ist:





Von Elfriede, sehr Geil!


----------



## toschi (10. Juli 2007)

Ah ja, die Elfriede hat aber lange Beine


----------



## LeichteGranate (11. Juli 2007)

toschi schrieb:
			
		

> Ah ja, die Elfriede hat aber lange Beine



 Ja! DIE Elfriede hat schon seeeehr lange Beine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (11. Juli 2007)




----------



## toschi (11. Juli 2007)

Eine kleine Schlampe   

Eine ähnliche Lackierung schwebt mir auch für mein nächstes Projekt vor, nur nicht so grünstichig sondern eher bronze.


----------



## LeichteGranate (11. Juli 2007)

mete beweißt mal wieder seinen guten Geschmackt!


----------



## _booze_ (11. Juli 2007)

ja doch gefällt...was is das für n rahmen und is das ne sunn-gabel?


----------



## Drop Master (12. Juli 2007)

toschi schrieb:


> Dann bin ich auch ein Künstler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lasst sowas bitte weg! Wir sind hier im Kunstwerk thread und nich im ich krieg Augenkrebs thread!:kotz: Also jetzt bitte nur noch "Kunstwerke"  danke.


----------



## toschi (12. Juli 2007)

Drop Master schrieb:


> Lasst sowas bitte weg! Wir sind hier im Kunstwerk thread und nich im ich krieg Augenkrebs thread!:kotz: Also jetzt bitte nur noch "Kunstwerke"  danke.


Ach ja, schmerzt es Deine Augen so das Du es gleich noch mal posten musst  
Allein Lenker/Vorbaukombi ist schon ein eigenes Kunstwerk


----------



## mete (12. Juli 2007)

_booze_ schrieb:


> ja doch gefällt...was is das für n rahmen und is das ne sunn-gabel?



Der Rahmen ist ein Chaka Hoku Rohloff, die Gabel ist ne Sunn SCO, ja.


----------



## Severin (13. Juli 2007)

Kunstwerk, weiß ich nicht. CC...hmm eher CA (Cross Alm)  

ABER AUF DER ALM SIND ALLE GLEICH!


----------



## FeierFox (13. Juli 2007)

Das ist jetzt aber nicht dein ernst das du mit den Griffen so fährst oder ?


----------



## Severin (13. Juli 2007)

Lolsen, ich wusste, dass die Frage kommt  

Ich hab die Dinger erst seit ein paar Tagen und probiere mal verschiedene Stellungen aus. Fürs Kraxeln wo man eh immer überm Lenker hängt funkt die eigentlich gar nicht schlecht, da hat man mehr support auf der Handinnenfläche. Für Flachland ist die "normale" Leveleinstellung die bequemere 

EDIT: Das aus der Ergon Anleitung:
"Die Griffe sollten in der Grundstellung waagerecht ausgerichtet sein. Wird z.B. eine stärkere Korrektur und Unterstützung gewünscht, kann der Flügel etwas nach oben zeigen. Bei z.B. mehr Bewegungsfreiheit und z.B. für harte Downhill-Passagen empfiehlt sich eine leichte Abwärtsneigung des Flügels. Die Einstellung ist jedoch auch von Größe, Sitzposition, Armhaltung und vom persönlichen Empfinden abhängig."

Ergo: Uphill leichte Aufwärtsneigung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Sauser (13. Juli 2007)

Von "leichter Aufwärtsneigung" kann wohl nicht die Rede sein

Ich muss in letzter Zeit nur noch:kotz: wenn ich hier die Pics anschaue.


----------



## Nose (13. Juli 2007)

biste n bischen deppert, blauer, hm?

wenns ihm so taugt dann ists doch gut.
schonmal was von form follows function gehört?

aus dem grunde sind auch frauen schön anzugucken.
weil da auch gilt: form follows function.

und nur weil du schwul bist brauchste hier die frauen nicht madig machen, mhkay?!


----------



## gurkenfolie (13. Juli 2007)

Severin schrieb:


> Kunstwerk, weiß ich nicht. CC...hmm eher CA (Cross Alm)
> 
> ABER AUF DER ALM SIND ALLE GLEICH!



willst du mit der bremsleitung vorne ne kuh fangen oder wie?


----------



## Blauer Sauser (13. Juli 2007)

Sonst ist bei dir aber alles klar, oder?

Ich hab hier nur meine Meinung kundgetan und du kommst mir mit persönlichen Beleidigungen?


----------



## Flabes (13. Juli 2007)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Sonst ist bei dir aber alles klar, oder?
> 
> Ich hab hier nur meine Meinung kundgetan und du kommst mir mit persönlichen Beleidigungen?



schönes bike,aber warum den lenker  
ich dachte hier werden fahrrads gepostet und nicht, dass sich hier pubertäre kinder versammeln und sich selbst  dissen


----------



## Nose (13. Juli 2007)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Sonst ist bei dir aber alles klar, oder?
> 
> Ich hab hier nur meine Meinung kundgetan und du kommst mir mit persönlichen Beleidigungen?



ok, dann nochmal in farbe und als bild:


----------



## Blauer Sauser (13. Juli 2007)

Sorry, hab deine Berichtigung nicht durchgelesen


----------



## Severin (13. Juli 2007)

Das mit den Griffen sieht aus der Perspektive etwas krasser aus als es ist.






Ich spiel da noch etwas rum - aber versuch macht kluch... Natürlich darf jeder seine Meinung haben. Ich mags 

@ gurke: Wird noch gekürzt - btw. schönes Voodoo Bizango


----------



## Milass (13. Juli 2007)

Sind das etwa Baerentatzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeichteGranate (14. Juli 2007)




----------



## Focusbiker90 (14. Juli 2007)

Naja... Ich mein die Rahmenform sieht ja nicht schlecht aus...

Leute kapiert's doch... Man kann hier keine Räder mit Deore, Mavic 317er LR und Bärentatzen posten!
Hier geht's auch nicht um "Seele haben" und weiss der Geier was... Hier geht's um was exklusives, teures, individuelles und meist auch neue Teile und keine aus der Steinzeit...
Ich weiss nicht was daran nicht zu kapieren ist... Aber das Gelaber hat eh kein Sinn mehr, oder!?

Ich geh' jetzt erstmal Biken 



Micha


----------



## tune (14. Juli 2007)

Hier mal mein Bike - im dauernden wandel






verdammt wie kann man denn hier bilder reinbekommen??

hier der link:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/390242


----------



## lens83 (14. Juli 2007)

tune schrieb:


> verdammt wie kann man denn hier bilder reinbekommen??



ich bin mal so frei:


----------



## Milass (14. Juli 2007)

Gefaellt mir sehr gut!  Ne schwarze Kurbel wuerde dem Bike noch besser stehen, finde ich.


----------



## DHVEF (14. Juli 2007)

Storck und tune und ne weiße bomber ...

-wo ist mein popcorn-

achja btw: Steinigt ihn !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tune (14. Juli 2007)

wieso, was stimmt denn an der kombi nicht??

 gut die stütze, das ist richtig, aber da ist jetzt eine extralite verbaut.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (14. Juli 2007)

Hinterer Reifen gefällt mir nicht. Ansonsten find ich an den Komponenten nix auszusetzen... Passt alles in allem recht gut zusamm!


----------



## tune (14. Juli 2007)

der hinterre reifen war noch ein alter tubeless, den ich gefunden hatte und da noch gut profil drauf war musste der erstmal weg. jetzt sind die xcr mud vo u. hi verbaut.


----------



## DHVEF (15. Juli 2007)

Das passt nicht zusammen find ich. wenn schon Storck und tune, dann aber bitte keine xt kurbel und kartoffelsack schwere Bomber. Die Sattelstüze wurde ja scheinbar schon verbessert gut so.


----------



## FeierFox (15. Juli 2007)

DHVEF schrieb:


> und kartoffelsack schwere Bomber


 ne Reba wiegt nicht weniger.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. Juli 2007)

> Das passt nicht zusammen find ich. wenn schon Storck und tune, dann aber bitte keine xt kurbel und kartoffelsack schwere Bomber. Die Sattelstüze wurde ja scheinbar schon verbessert gut so.




Das sehe ich anders. Der Storck-Rahmen ist doch auch nicht der leichteste, und so schwer ist die Marathon auch nicht.
In meinen Augen paßt das sehr gut zusammen.
Bei der silbernen Kurbel bin ich noch am Zweifeln, die roten Nokons wären mir zuviel des Guten.

Ansonsten: Klasse Rad!


----------



## [email protected]!t (15. Juli 2007)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:


> Naja... Ich mein die Rahmenform sieht ja nicht schlecht aus...
> 
> Leute kapiert's doch... Man kann hier keine Räder mit Deore, Mavic 317er LR und Bärentatzen posten!
> Hier geht's auch nicht um "Seele haben" und weiss der Geier was... Hier geht's um was exklusives, teures, individuelles und meist auch neue Teile und keine aus der Steinzeit...
> ...



frischgebacken aber schon grosse sprüche klopfen, lies erstmal den ganzen thread durch....
es geht bestimmt nicht um teuer und neu.

haltet euch in euren kommentaren einfach zurück, sonst steht hier nur unnötiger shit und weniger bilder


----------



## JDEM (15. Juli 2007)

Poste mein Bike hier nochmal, liegt aber momentan komplett zerlegt im Keller und wartet auf ein Paar neue Teile


----------



## Focusbiker90 (15. Juli 2007)

@ Nicknamen ohne Buchstaben

Frisch gebacken? Was meinst du denn damit?



Micha


----------



## minni_futzi (16. Juli 2007)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:


> @ Nicknamen ohne Buchstaben
> 
> Frisch gebacken? Was meinst du denn damit?
> 
> ...





baujahr 1990


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (16. Juli 2007)

Das Wheeler sieht schnell aus 

Schwarze Bremsen und schwarzer Umwerfer kämen noch ganz gut.


----------



## rkersten (16. Juli 2007)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Das Wheeler sieht schnell aus
> 
> Schwarze Bremsen und schwarzer Umwerfer kämen noch ganz gut.



... mach mal das noch schwarz und das und das ... man man wie langweilig ist das denn! Am besten gleich noch die Decals runter und schwarze Schaltzüge

ich wüsste nicht was an einem komplett schwarzen Rad gut aussieht  

Ich find das Wheeler ok und hoffe das da noch ein schönes silbernes XT Schaltwerk oder so dran ist. Mein Tipp Stahlflexbremsleitungen


----------



## Cityraser (16. Juli 2007)

tja, bis gestern war dies noch mein Cross-Mountainbike 28-Zoll Rahmen, ausgeliefert mit 29" Mänteln, aber zum Schluss mit Schwalbe gefahren.
Nachträglich habe ich noch das Schaltwerk auf XT und Umwerfer,Ritzel&Kette auf LX ersetzt sowie natürlich SPD-Klickpedalen, im ersten Jahr ist es gut 6000km gelaufen, davon ca. 3000 in der Innenstadt als Fahhrrad Kurier und 500 auf Touren und in der Sächsichen Schweiz .
Es war ein 2003er Modell aber ich habe es erst 02/05 einem Fahrradladen als Ladenhüter abgekauft.





--
CityRaser


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (16. Juli 2007)

Naja du magst komplett schwarze bikes langweilig finden. Ich finds hingegen schöner als ein Mix aus Silber/Schwarz und da es sich bei dem Wheeler anbietet, würde ich es so machen, wäre es mein bike  

Aber gut, manche mögen den Mix aus Silber und Schwarz eben lieber...

@Cityraser: ich hätte das bike nicht ausgerechnet in diesem Fred gepostet. Du wirst noch sehen weshalb


----------



## rkersten (16. Juli 2007)

@CityRaser ... ich enthalte mich jeglicher Kommentare, auf den vorherigen Seiten wurde da schon oft drüber diskutiert ... schön war die Zeit wo man hier noch CC Kunstwerke bestaunen konnte und keine Supermarkträder mit Schloss, Körpchen und vielleicht noch schönen Reflektoren.

Entschuldigung, passt hier nicht ganz rein poste es aber trotzdem ...




Nacht und viel Spass noch ich werd das Abo erstmal löschen und nur bei Bedarf einmal im Monat hier wieder vorbeischauen und wenn sich hier nichts ändert - garnicht mehr!


----------



## M4d_K3kz (16. Juli 2007)

so mein neuer rahmen und verschiedene andere elemente

und bitte keine kunstwerke diskussion darüber das wird langweilig


----------



## Flabes (16. Juli 2007)

Cityraser schrieb:


> tja, bis gestern war dies noch mein Cross-Mountainbike 28-Zoll Rahmen, ausgeliefert mit 29" Mänteln, aber zum Schluss mit Schwalbe gefahren.
> Nachträglich habe ich noch das Schaltwerk auf XT und Umwerfer,Ritzel&Kette auf LX ersetzt sowie natürlich SPD-Klickpedalen, im ersten Jahr ist es gut 6000km gelaufen, davon ca. 3000 in der Innenstadt als Fahhrrad Kurier und 500 auf Touren und in der Sächsichen Schweiz .
> Es war ein 2003er Modell aber ich habe es erst 02/05 einem Fahrradladen als Ladenhüter abgekauft.
> 
> ...


jaman!!!
endlich die 5kg grenze mitm mountainbike geknackt!!!
soviele tune und frm teile an einem bike hab ich noch nie gesehen


----------



## GlanDas (16. Juli 2007)

Ich hab so das Gefühl dieser Thread wird zum "zeigt her eure Bikes" umgewandelt?
Man bräuchte einen Mod für diesen Thread...und ein Regelwerk!


----------



## Drop Master (16. Juli 2007)

Also euer Kunstwerk thread macht seinem Namen wirklich alle Ehre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flabes (16. Juli 2007)

*@Kuschi*
haste deinen abgezogenen sattel noch?
hätte interesse


----------



## damonsta (16. Juli 2007)

Ich gehe mal Kacken und poste es dann hier. Ist mehr Kunstwerk als über 90% der Bikes.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (16. Juli 2007)

Der Tchibo Sortiment Foto Fred...

Wann kommt hier endlich das erste Bike mit tiefem Einstieg?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Juli 2007)

*Ok, du hast es so gewollt:*


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (16. Juli 2007)

Naja, zwar kein CC, aber ein Kunstwerk allemal!


----------



## platoon_fan (16. Juli 2007)

Hiermit zeige ich euch NICHT mein CC-Kunstwerk, weil ich nämlich gar keines habe, sondern ein schickes CC-Bike von der Stange.
Trifft jetzt auf mich zu...und ich wünschte, ich könnte hier was Tolles sehen (mit Ausnahmen). Aber ich glaube, ich würde diesen Thread doch mit nem Bild von meinem Bike aufwerten, obwohl ich keinen Bulls-Sattel habe.
Passt nicht so recht?? Dann passts ja doch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (16. Juli 2007)

platoon_fan schrieb:
			
		

> Hiermit zeige ich euch NICHT mein CC-Kunstwerk, weil ich nämlich gar keines habe, sondern ein schickes CC-Bike von der Stange.
> Trifft jetzt auf mich zu...und ich wünschte, ich könnte hier was Tolles sehen (mit Ausnahmen). Aber ich glaube, ich würde diesen Thread doch mit nem Bild von meinem Bike aufwerten, obwohl ich keinen Bulls-Sattel habe.
> Passt nicht so recht?? Dann passts ja doch...


Ich seh kein Bild


----------



## KING_Lui (16. Juli 2007)

Vorbau, Sattelstütze und Lenker sind für Weihnachten vorgesehen


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (16. Juli 2007)

Habs ja schon in nem anderen Fred gesagt:  

Bin ja im allgemeinen nich so der Fan von silbernen Anbauteilen, aber DAS passt einfach!


----------



## LeichteGranate (16. Juli 2007)

Ganz nett...


----------



## gurkenfolie (16. Juli 2007)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Poste mein Bike hier nochmal, liegt aber momentan komplett zerlegt im Keller und wartet auf ein Paar neue Teile



sieht tausendmal besser aus als die verhunzten bonzenkisten die hier sonst so angepriesen werden.


----------



## LeichteGranate (16. Juli 2007)

das stimmt


----------



## _manuele_ (16. Juli 2007)

wohlmöglich nicht das teuerste oder neuste Bike.. aber eventuell begnügt es das ein oder andere Auge doch noch...

angemerkt: Rad wird nur, zum Brötchen holen genutzt...ist halt schon in die jahre gekommen...
























manuele


----------



## phoenixinflames (16. Juli 2007)

Ich bin so frei:





Teile fast durch die Bank 10Jahre alt, aber 10mal mehr Kunstwerk als die meisten Räder, die hier gepostet werden.
Große Ausnahme auf den letzte Seiten: Das FRM und auch das Wheeler.

MfG, Basti


----------



## Exekuhtot (16. Juli 2007)

Beide Cool. Zwar Klassiker aber in Ihrer Zeit waren es wohl Kunstwerke. 

Beide sehr fein.


----------



## damonsta (16. Juli 2007)

Geil!
DAS ist ein Kunstwerk (abgesehen von den Pedalen!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phoenixinflames (16. Juli 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> (abgesehen von den Pedalen!)



Und die wurden mittlerweile durch weniger klobige Ritcheys ersetzt.


----------



## LeichteGranate (16. Juli 2007)

Das gelbe Kona ist wirklich sehr geil! Schönes Ding


----------



## _manuele_ (16. Juli 2007)

wobei meine Pedale auch nicht grade hamma sind!

siehe rostige Schraube 

schönes Kona... hätte auch lieber ne starre Gabel vorn.. aber die ist bei meinem  damaligen Radladen des Vertrauens abhanden kommen, nach nem Gabel umbau...


----------



## Focusbiker90 (16. Juli 2007)

minni_futzi schrieb:


> baujahr 1990



Ihr wollt mich doch wohl nicht ernsthaft auf mein Alter reduzieren? Da sieht man mal, wie niedrig das Niveau hier mittlerweile ist...


Micha


----------



## Edith L. (16. Juli 2007)

Die alten Böcke ziehen diesen thread nach dem ganzen Gelumpe mit den Drecksanhaftungen der letzten Tage wenigstens mal wieder bisschen ans Licht!


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (17. Juli 2007)

Im Grunde genommen machen doch mittlerweile die regelmäßigen Sticheleien und Kontroversen um den Kunstbegriff des CC-bikes den Fred hier interessanter als die "Cross - Country Kunstwerke" ansich  

Das kann man nun traurig oder lustig finden... Ich nehme es eigentlich mehr mit Humor und amysiere mich dabei, anstatt mich damit zu stressen 


(Ps: ich lese hier im Forum schon sehr viel länger mit als Juli 2007, nur so am Rande...)


----------



## M4d_K3kz (17. Juli 2007)

ich finds praktisch diese diskussion  

so schaffen es die leute immer wieder aufmerksamkeit zu erreichen ... 
aber kunstkritiker hielten sich eh immer schon für ganz wichtig


----------



## kleinerHai (17. Juli 2007)

@Focusbiker


Focusbiker90 schrieb:


> Hier geht's auch nicht um "Seele haben" und weiss der Geier was... Hier geht's um was exklusives, teures, individuelles und meist auch neue Teile und keine aus der Steinzeit...
> Ich weiss nicht was daran nicht zu kapieren ist... Aber das Gelaber hat eh kein Sinn mehr, oder!?
> Micha


Du reduzierst ja auch auf: Preis und Alter!
Trägt auch nicht gerade zur Steigerung des Niveaus hier bei...
Ausserdem kann man an obigen Beispielen recht gut erkennen, dass gerade das Alter gar kein Nachteil sein muss. Im Gegenteil, gerade weil so ein altes Ding "Seele" hat, versprüht es oft weit mehr Charme als diese neuen ewig gleichen Alu-Rahmen. Vielleicht kannst Du das aber aufgrund Deines Alters nicht nachvollziehen, weil du die frühen MTB's nicht als "Traumräder" kennst, sondern eher von Magazinen der letzten Jahre geprägt bist?!

Bild gibts von mir keins, war hier schonmal drin: Wer altes Stahlzeug mit Steinzeitteilen sehen will:
<-- Fotos


----------



## Focusbiker90 (17. Juli 2007)

Ich muss zugeben, das du da wohl Recht hast... Steh' auch nicht wirklich auf die Klassiker, sondern eher auf den modernen Kram...
Aber so wie ich diesen Thread hier ebend kennengelernt habe, kommen hier halt meist nur Bikes rein, die oft gezwungener Maßen viel gekostet haben, da es exklusive Parts sind und von höherer Qualität sind...

Aber nun gut... Schluss jetzt mit dem Gelaber... Ich mag dieses Offtopic Gerede selber auch nicht...

Nun wird's Zeit für schöne Räder 



Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (17. Juli 2007)

Das Gelaber gehört schon dazu, um ein CC-Kunstwerk definieren zu können. 
Dazu gehören eben auch solche Diskussionen. 
Diese muss von Zeit zu Zeit eben auch mal wieder erneuert geführt werden, um den Bemessungsmasstab zu bestimmen. 
Manchmal geht das eben nur anhand negativer Beispiel und entsprechender Bewertungen! 

Das geht aber schon den ganzen thread so durch!


----------



## _manuele_ (17. Juli 2007)

Also ich versuche dann mal zu erklären wie ich diesen thread interpretiere.

Erstens: Ich will doch meinen, dass es nicht unbedingt eine art Kunst ist ein Bikezu kaufen, ein paar dinge bzw. Teile zu ändern und es dann voller Stolz als Kunstwerk zu presäntieren. Selbst bei einem kompletten selbstaufbau samt einspeichen des LRS, kann noch immer nciht die rede von einem Kunstwerk "sein. 

Auch mein obiges vorgeführtes Bike ist kein "Kunstwerk". Eher nen Klassiches Bike, dass mi viel liebe und zeit restauriert wurde.

Ein Kunstwerk ist auch nicht da, wo dicke scheine für überteuerte Rahmen Bremsen etc. ausgegeben wurden.

Vielmehr denke ich, dass hier in einem Bike forum, ein thread mit dem Namen: "Eure Cross- Country Kunstwerke" etwas etwas fehl am Platz ist.

Es würde ausnahmen geben, ganz klar, Rahmen mit Airbrush verzierrungen, Schaltwerke und sonstige teile die liebevoll auseinander genommen wurden um hinterher Elxoxiert zu werden, verchromte teile, jegliche art von änderungen an Teilen sodass sie nicht mehr wie von der stange aussehen.... und wenn dann auch noch alles schön zusammen passt.....

dann könnte man ganz vielleicht von einem Kunstwerk reden... aber auch nicht unbedingt...

findet Ihr meine ansprüche nun zuviel oder denkt doch einer auch so!??



aber vllt ist es auch einfach nur wieder typisch das jeder hier ne chance sieht penisvergleich zu machen und egal was sie haben versuchen der beste...ääh längste... zu sein ....  traurig aber ist meistens so


Ich denke Kunstwerke gibt es nur noch selten... Aber es ist schließlich auch raltativ was nen Kunstwerk ist und was nicht! 
---Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich nicht gleich---

Am besten einfach mal den Thread umbennen in... !Zeigt was Ihr tolles habt!

dann würds aufjedenfall weniger streit und diskussionen geben... eventuell auch mal das ein oder andere schöne Bike zu sehen geben.


adesso, basta...

 a presto manuele


----------



## jones (17. Juli 2007)

nach so viel philosophie mal wieder ein bild


----------



## Der böse Wolf (17. Juli 2007)

_manuele_ schrieb:


> Also ich versuche dann mal zu erklären wie ich diesen thread interpretiere.
> 
> Erstens: Ich will doch meinen, dass es nicht unbedingt eine art Kunst ist ein Bikezu kaufen, ein paar dinge bzw. Teile zu ändern und es dann voller Stolz als Kunstwerk zu presäntieren. Selbst bei einem kompletten selbstaufbau samt einspeichen des LRS, kann noch immer nciht die rede von einem Kunstwerk "sein.
> 
> ...



Ich sehe das ein bisschen anders. Ich finde Kunst steht hier insgesamt für Schönheit. Da fängt es zum Beispiel schon an, daß hier keine Handy-Keller-Bild gepostet werden. Auch gehören keine Schlösser,Sattelltaschen, Schutzbleche, oder sonstigen Gegenstände des Alltags für das Foto an's Rad, weil es einfach sche**e aussieht. Dementsprechend finde ich, daß hier wenigstens ein vernünftig hergerichtetes Rad an einer schönen Location abgebildet werden müssen. Da ist das Wheeler ein gutes Beispiel. Ein gutes schönes Rad und ein schönes Foto. Das 28' was weiß ich von der letzten Seite ist dagegen eine Unverschämtheit und eine totale Verkennung der Realität, weil das im Ansatz nichts mit schön zu tun hat. Weder Foto noch Rad. 
Ich hab mein Rad z.B. 2 Std. lang für das Foto geputzt, damit es auch wirklich gut aussieht (und geschadet hat's dem Rad bestimmt auch nicht ) und für den Kunstwerke Fred würdig ist. Und im Ansatz den gleichen Aufwand erwarte ich von Leuten, die Ihr Rad hier im Fred posten. 

Senf Ende
Der böse Wolf


----------



## Edith L. (17. Juli 2007)

Da geb ich dem bösen Wolf mal recht!

@Jones
Das speci ist unbestritten sicherlich ein schönes und schickes bike und ist hier sicherlich angebrachter als so manch andere Möhre!

Aber nen Kunstwerk mag _ich_ trotz der Zusammenstellung der edlen Teile nicht erkennen!*sorry*


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (17. Juli 2007)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:


> Ich sehe das ein bisschen anders. Ich finde Kunst steht hier insgesamt für Schönheit. Da fängt es zum Beispiel schon an, daß hier keine Handy-Keller-Bild gepostet werden. Auch gehören keine Schlösser,Sattelltaschen, Schutzbleche, oder sonstigen Gegenstände des Alltags für das Foto an's Rad, weil es einfach sche**e aussieht. Dementsprechend finde ich, daß hier wenigstens ein vernünftig hergerichtetes Rad an einer schönen Location abgebildet werden müssen. Da ist das Wheeler ein gutes Beispiel. Ein gutes schönes Rad und ein schönes Foto. Das 28' was weiß ich von der letzten Seite ist dagegen eine Unverschämtheit und eine totale Verkennung der Realität, weil das im Ansatz nichts mit schön zu tun hat. Weder Foto noch Rad.
> Ich hab mein Rad z.B. 2 Std. lang für das Foto geputzt, damit es auch wirklich gut aussieht (und geschadet hat's dem Rad bestimmt auch nicht ) und für den Kunstwerke Fred würdig ist. Und im Ansatz den gleichen Aufwand erwarte ich von Leuten, die Ihr Rad hier im Fred posten.



Das Problem an der Sache ist bloß, dass das DEINE subjektive Definition von Kunst in diesem Fred ist. Diese Vorstellung mögen zwar ein Großteil der User hier teilen, aber deswegen kann man sie trotzdem nicht als allgemein verbindlichen Kunstbegriff des Freds deklarieren. Denn was für den einen ein Kunstwerk ist, ist für den anderen vielleicht nur Mist und umgekehrt.  Geschmack-Relativismus! 
Das Problem ist schlicht dieser schwammige Begriff "Kunstwerk". Wenn man hier wirklich nur Räder sehen will, so wie du es beschrieben hast, dann hätte man das auch gleich so im Titel verdeutlichen müssen und den Kunstbegriff vermeiden sollen. 
Verstehe sowieso nicht, weshalb der Titel nicht längst mal geändert wurde...  Aber wie gesagt, aufregen tue ich mich hier über KEIN bike, weil ich es letztendlich kleinlich finde, um so nen Forum Thread ständig so einen Wind zu machen. Da hab ich weißgott andere Probleme... Ich schmunzel einfach und damit gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _manuele_ (17. Juli 2007)

@ zitrone....

ja genau so ist es... und schmunzeln muss ich hier fast in jedem thread


----------



## gurkenfolie (17. Juli 2007)

bei dem spezi ist der innenliner für den umwerfer zu lange bemessen
unglaublich aber eines wahren kunstwerkes nicht würdig...


----------



## jones (17. Juli 2007)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Da geb ich dem bösen Wolf mal recht!
> 
> @Jones
> Das speci ist unbestritten sicherlich ein schönes und schickes bike und ist hier sicherlich angebrachter als so manch andere Möhre!
> ...





als kunstwerk sehe ich das ding auch nicht an.

sind ja alles normale serienteile, die es so im laden zu kaufen gibt. nichts spezielles, seltenes oder modifiziertes  


wollte nur mal von der absolut nervigen diskussion ablenken - aber der thread ist seit einigen monaten sowas von kaputt ...

und leider fühlt sich auch kein moderator zuständig


----------



## Jonez (17. Juli 2007)

Berühmte Künstler schrieb:
			
		

> P. Picasso 1926:
> "Sie erwarten von mir, daß ich ihnen sage, daß ich ihnen definiere, was Kunst ist? Wenn ich es wüßte würde ich es für mich behalten."
> 
> El Lissitzky 1911:
> ...




Noch Fragen...?


----------



## [email protected]!t (17. Juli 2007)

ich definiere das eher so:

kunst*werk* in bezug auf bike bedeutet:

- nicht von der stange
- nicht von der stange und federgabel und pedale getauscht i.w.s.
- beim aufbau viel liebe zum detail (auswahl der farben, optik etc.)
- besondere parts (die nie bei stangenbikes verbaut sind)
- das ganze muss nicht extrem teuer sein, darf aber

cross-country bedeutet race tauglichkeit 

- keine lichter, schutzbleche, ständer, schlösser etc.
- angemessenes gewicht ~ 8-12kg
- funktionalität

dazu gehört ein anständiges foto (keine handycam) bei dem das ganze bike zu erkennen ist, antriebsseite versteht sich.

hierfür gibt es eigene threads, gehört hier also nicht rein:

- classic bikes
- freeride / enduro bikes
- singlespeeder

wer ist noch meiner meinung ?


----------



## RM Matthias (17. Juli 2007)

so Schauts Aus!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. Juli 2007)

Ich.


----------



## Nose (17. Juli 2007)

ich auch.
wobei ich finde dass ein bike das nur aus stangenware besteht auch schön sein kann. ist halt die frage was "stangenware" ist? ist syntace schon stangenware?
aber im prinzip könnte man das so wie es da ist in den threadtitel und den startpost übernehmen!


----------



## kärn (17. Juli 2007)

Für den Preis ganz i.O

Nur das Lockout der Gabel hat nach 1 Monat aufgegeben.


----------



## Milass (17. Juli 2007)

Zu dem Bike da oben sag ich jetzt mal nix.

Ich denke, wenn hier nur richtige Kunstwerke ala CC Schneckes Litespeed, oder Nighthawks Scale reingehoeren, koennen wir den Thread begraben...


Ich bin fuer einen simplen Thread in dem hochwertige, selbstaufgebaute XC Bikes gepostet werden.
Und ich waer fuer einen aktiven Mod fuer den Thread der regelmaessig reinschaut und Bikes loescht, die nicht dem o.g entsprechen.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeichteGranate (17. Juli 2007)

Also ich denke auch, dass ein Moderator für diesen Thread nicht verkehrt wäre. Außerdem sollte man den Thread vielleicht in:

_Eure Cross - Country Kunstwerke ! (kunst*werk* in bezug auf bike bedeutet: 
- nicht von der stange
- nicht von der stange und federgabel und pedale getauscht i.w.s.
- beim aufbau viel liebe zum detail (auswahl der farben, optik etc.)
- besondere parts (die nie bei stangenbikes verbaut sind)
- das ganze muss nicht extrem teuer sein, darf aber

cross-country bedeutet race tauglichkeit 

- keine lichter, schutzbleche, ständer, schlösser etc.
- angemessenes gewicht ~ 8-12kg
- funktionalität

dazu gehört ein anständiges foto (keine handycam) bei dem das ganze bike zu erkennen ist, antriebsseite versteht sich.

hierfür gibt es eigene threads, gehört hier also nicht rein:

- classic bikes
- freeride / enduro bikes
- singlespeeder)_ 
ändern.
 

Im Ernst, ich finde, das ist eine vernünftige Definition, die auch für jeden hier verständlich sein sollte!

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## damonsta (17. Juli 2007)

Leute, ich habe eine Nachricht:

Ist mir egal was hier noch fürn Schei.ss gepostet wird, aber bis mein neuer toller Rahmen angekommen ist sollte eine Lösung gefunden werden


----------



## Nose (17. Juli 2007)

kärn schrieb:


> Für den Preis ganz i.O
> 
> Nur das Lockout der Gabel hat nach 1 Monat aufgegeben.



das finde ich jetzt sogar ziemlich witzig!


----------



## gurkenfolie (17. Juli 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Zu dem Bike da oben sag ich jetzt mal nix.
> 
> Ich denke, wenn hier nur richtige Kunstwerke ala CC Schneckes Litespeed, oder Nighthawks Scale reingehoeren, koennen wir den Thread begraben...



ne sorry, aber bitte nur fahrbare bikes!

die leichtbaufuzzis haben schon ihren eigenen sandkasten.


----------



## damonsta (17. Juli 2007)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> ne sorry, aber bitte nur fahrbare bikes!
> 
> die leichtbaufuzzis haben schon ihren eigenen sandkasten.



Ich spiele zwar in beiden, gebe dir aber uneingeschränkt Recht.


----------



## Milass (17. Juli 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Leute, ich habe eine Nachricht:
> 
> Ist mir egal was hier noch fürn Schei.ss gepostet wird, aber bis mein neuer toller Rahmen angekommen ist sollte eine Lösung gefunden werden



Schon wieder ein neuer Rahmen??

Du wechselst deinen Rahmen ja oefter als ich meine Kette...


----------



## Gorth (17. Juli 2007)

bleibt nur noch die Frage WELCHER!!!??!

Du hast dir doch keinen Kanadier ins Haus geholt oder??


----------



## damonsta (17. Juli 2007)

Geduld, Geduld. Es hat sich aber gelohnt, soviel ist klar!
Aber erstmal sollte er hier ankommen!


----------



## Edith L. (17. Juli 2007)

@ [email protected]!t


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeichteGranate (17. Juli 2007)

Hey Damonsta! Ein Race-Fully? Dann würde ich einen Ellsworth Truth nehmen! Aber dazu fehlen mir grad ein paar tauschend Euro... 
Ich hoffe für dich, dass dir so eins ins Haus flattert!


----------



## damonsta (17. Juli 2007)

Bruce alte Schwuchtel 
Dass du auf weiches hinten stehst war mir klar! 

Ne, wird nix verraten! Ist aber schön und P/L der Wahnsinn.


----------



## LeichteGranate (18. Juli 2007)

Naja, wenn ich aus Australien komme, kommt erstmal ein Liteville mit Pike oder so...Ist dann auch nicht ganz so preisintensiv wie ein Ellsworth! Aber wenn ich im Lotto mal die eine oder andere Million gewinne, kommt das Truth bestimmt.
Bin echt gespannt, was da kommt, damonsta!

Gute Nacht!


Achja, bei mir kommt erstmal nur was Hartes ans Gesäß


----------



## CrashOversteel (18. Juli 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Leute, ich habe eine Nachricht:
> 
> Ist mir egal was hier noch fürn Schei.ss gepostet wird, aber bis mein neuer toller Rahmen angekommen ist sollte eine Lösung gefunden werden



Man, man , man schon wieder eine neuer, warst du nicht mit dem zufrieden? Ich denke mal den wechselst du nur wegen dem Gewicht?

Ist bestimmt wieder nen Hardtail! 

Bin gespannt.


----------



## kärn (18. Juli 2007)

Unter Kunstwerk versteht ja jeder was anderes 

Denke aber, dass das unten zu sehende Kunstwerk auch ohne XTR Parts und limitierten Rahmenset auskommt.






Nun aber bitte nicht gleich <sido>dissen</sido>


----------



## M!tch (18. Juli 2007)

kärn schrieb:


> Für den Preis ganz i.O
> 
> Nur das Lockout der Gabel hat nach 1 Monat aufgegeben.



setzen, 6.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der böse Wolf (18. Juli 2007)

kärn schrieb:


> Denke aber, dass das unten zu sehende Kunstwerk auch ohne XTR Parts und limitierten Rahmenset auskommt.




Das Problem an diesem Fred ist, das 2 Bedingungen gleichzeitig für viele User mindestens eine Bedingung zu viel ist.

Bedingung 1:CC
Bedingung 2:Kunstwerk


----------



## kärn (18. Juli 2007)

Nagut, dann bin ich eben ruhig....

Bin zu sensibel mich hier so nieder machen zu lassen


----------



## Triturbo (18. Juli 2007)

M!tch schrieb:


> setzen, 6.


das heißt: 6! Setzen!

Aber sonst bin ich eurer meinung. es sollten nur wirklich gute parts (kein deore oder gar alivio) und gute bikes (kein aldi, oder baumarkt) gepostet werden. Und bitte tut uns, oder zumindest mir, den gefallen und putzt es, macht keine billig-quali foto's. Danke 

@ kärn: das bike is nich schlecht und endlich wieder eines von cycle wolf. aber putzen(!!!) und ein größeres, schärferes bild wär nich schlecht.


----------



## Aison (18. Juli 2007)

Also ich finde man kann auch mit billigen Parts was schönes bauen, das CC tauglich ist. Ausserdem was heisst schon CC? Ich könnte auch mit alten Bock CC-Rennen fahren und wahrscheinlich trotzdem noch eher im vorderen Teil des Feldes sein (nur macht es einfach keinen Spass).
Und was Kunst ist und was nicht ist schon im Sinne des Betrachters. Wenn ich mit nem billigst Baumarktbike an nem Rennen auftauchen würde, hätte das wohl auch einen Touch von Kunst 

grüsse Aison


----------



## sello (18. Juli 2007)

@ Hepatitis post#12660 sag mal, hast du deine Bremse schon immer so an der Gabel, is ja auf anderen deinen Bildern auch nicht anders.
Hast du dichnicht mal gewundert, warum die an allen anderen Rädern anders herum ist.
Da kann sogar mal ne Schraube rausreißen aufgrund der Kraftübertragung, und dann "stehst" du ohne Vorderbremse da.
Also dreh doch bitte die Gabel rum.


----------



## kärn (18. Juli 2007)

Nur mal so allgemein...

Meiner Meinung nach ist es gerade im Bereich Mountainbike ein grosses Problem das viele Leute mehr mit 
dem Material beschäftigen als mit dem, was man mit einem Bike eigentlich machen sollte.

Als ich ca. 12 Jahre alt war (vor 11 Jahren) fuhr ich mit einem CROMO 15Kg Bike, 
welches warscheinlich 3 Nummern zu gross war 40-50 Km Touren in der Rhön.

Irgendwie komisch das sowas heute garnicht mehr funktioniert....

Sobald das Rad im Profi Bereich eingesetzt wird verstehe ich ja, dass aufgrund von Sponsoren nur beste Teile verbaut werden.

Aber im Hobby Bereich ist finde ich es oftmals sehr übertrieben.

Finde das irgendwie so wie ein 3m² Heckflügel am Opel Ascona


----------



## M!tch (18. Juli 2007)

sello schrieb:


> @ Hepatitis post#12660 sag mal, hast du deine Bremse schon immer so an der Gabel, is ja auf anderen deinen Bildern auch nicht anders.
> Hast du dichnicht mal gewundert, warum die an allen anderen Rädern anders herum ist.
> Da kann sogar mal ne Schraube rausreißen aufgrund der Kraftübertragung, und dann "stehst" du ohne Vorderbremse da.
> Also dreh doch bitte die Gabel rum.



schau dir mal die ausfallenden und vor allem die scheibenbremsaufnahme der gabel an.


----------



## sello (18. Juli 2007)

Aber man kann ja auch nicht im Hobby Bereich sein, und gute Teile Fahren wollen, vor allem aber ist doch die Haltbarkeit wichtig, man will sich ja nicht jedes Jahr ne neue Kurbel oder so kaufen.
Und hier sollen ja auch nicht die leichtesten oder teuersten Räder rein, dafür gibt es ja die Leichtbau Ecke.

Nur Kunstwerke halt, und man kann sich auch mit Standardkomponenten allá Shimano ein schönes Rad aufbauen, nur sollte man das dann schon mit Liebe Fürs Detail machen.

Und dass man hier keine Räder von der Stange gepostet haben will is ja auch klar, da kann man ja auch gleich zum Händler gehen Oder auf deren HP und sich ein Bild runterladen und hier reinstellen.

Aber bei Bikes, wo man sieht dass sich da jemand richtig Gedanken gemacht hat und wo auch alles zusammenpasst ist doch immer wieder schön.

Vieleicht braucht man hier ja noch nen Thread(neben den ganzen Hersteller, Farben und sonstwas Threads) sowas wie "Eure CC-Räder ganz allgemein", wo dann alle posten können, und um hier zu posten bedarf es dann erst einer Art Erlaubniss oder ein Admin löscht die sofort wieder.


----------



## sello (18. Juli 2007)

@M!tch das ist doch ne Carbotech oder sowas, die haben doch da oben ne Schelle, und die kann man auch drehen


----------



## M!tch (18. Juli 2007)

ich wollte damit sagen, dass es schon sinn macht, dass die ausfallenden nach vorn und die scheibenbremsaufnahme nach hinten zu richten.
ich verstehe nicht ganz, was du da drehen möchtest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sello (18. Juli 2007)

Die Gabel hat keine Cantisockel, wie eine Normale, sondern die sind an ner Schelle, und die ist um das Standrohr rum, und wenn man die dreht ist die Bremse vorne.


----------



## M!tch (18. Juli 2007)

*klick*


----------



## Felixxx (18. Juli 2007)

Sie bremst aber deutlich besser, wenn man die Cantisockel nach hinten montiert.
Auf keinen Fall darf er die komplette Gabel drehen - maximal die Schellen der Cantisockel.
Und das mit der Schraube ist auch falsch - niemals kann die Schraube beim Vorwärtsfahren abreissen. Er könnte sogar ohne fahren und die volle Bremsleistung haben.

Übrigens werden die HS33 in der Firmtech Version werksseitig immer so verbaut (siehe die Räder des Olympiamedalliengewinners Ralph Berner, welcher der Namensgeber des Racing Schwalbe reifens ist).

Genießt das schöne Wetter, Felixxx


----------



## sello (18. Juli 2007)

man lernt halt nie aus, aber klar, das mit der Schraube macht Sinn.


----------



## _manuele_ (18. Juli 2007)

Wenn dann denn nun endlich klar ist und genug definiert wurde was ein "Kunstwerk" unter CC`s ist, kann jetzt auch hoffentlich mal aufgehört werden zu spamen...

Dann post also bitte nur noch eure Bikes wenn es auch wirklich würdig ist.

gruß manuele


----------



## zwärg (18. Juli 2007)

habe jetzt das grosse blatt gegen ein silbernes TA getauscht.und die bremse ist jetzt eine avid ultimate. 
hoffentlich genug "kunstwerk"


----------



## mete (18. Juli 2007)

Fahrrad fertig, fahren tun jetzt...


----------



## M4d_K3kz (18. Juli 2007)

@sello keine panik, die pace gabeln haben seit anfang an die bremssockel nach hinten gerichtet. das einzigste was ich teste ist mit den aluschrauben, aber da sehe ich kein problem. mal sehn was die zeit gibt  ansonsten mit der bremskraft ist kaum merkbar ob vorne oder hinten montiert. alles nur theorie mit der bremskraft.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. Juli 2007)

Vielleicht hab ich's schon mal irgendwo geschrieben, egal: Das Bianchi ist saugeil. Genau sowas möchte ich hier in diesem Thread sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (18. Juli 2007)

@mete Mir fehlen die Worte übelst geil. was nicht wann ich das letzte mal so ein geiles bike gesehen hab.....

@zwärk nicht schlecht


----------



## opossum (18. Juli 2007)

so, jetzt auch mal meins: 9,1 kilo mit den reifen (sind nur drauf, wenn cih mit dem rad trainier) und dem ganzen polar zeugs...






[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]

hoff auch dasses kunstwerk genug is... 
perspektive vom kommplettfoto is irgentwie bissel komisch, kommt irgentwann noch ein anderes
grus


----------



## kleiber (18. Juli 2007)

*Traumhaft, als ich das Bike sah wusste ich wieso ich cc fahre!!!!
Kann mich gar nicht davon losreisen*


----------



## Mini-Martin (18. Juli 2007)

@mete

    
SEHR Geil das Bianchi!

Martin


----------



## Focusbiker90 (18. Juli 2007)

Na also, geht doch 
Die letzten drei Bikes zeigen, was hier rein gehört 



Micha


----------



## kleiber (18. Juli 2007)

Hier mal mein Bike entschuldigt das grausame Foto aber meine Cam ausrüstung ist niht die beste.. 





[/url][/IMG]

Hab egtl nen Tune Flaschenhalter, hab aber dei zugehörige Flasche verloren. udn der Sapcertrum kommt demnächst weg. 
Grüße Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## opossum (18. Juli 2007)

aber meins ist trozdem viel schöner!


----------



## GlanDas (18. Juli 2007)

Der rote Sid Schriftzug ist ja mal prono


----------



## kleiber (18. Juli 2007)

opossum schrieb:


> aber meins ist trozdem viel schöner!



NEIN, da deisn nen rießen Lackschaden hat hihi jetzt is s raus!!!


----------



## frontlinepunk (18. Juli 2007)

TresXF schrieb:


> hmm, ich erkenne schon an das es ein "kunstwerk" ist, aber überhaupt nicht mein geschmack  bin ich eigentlich der einzige der das ORGANIC potthässlich findet? (hi aussi, ist nicht persönlich gemeint). ich kann aber auch verstehen das viele die ewigen diamant- und y-rahmen todlangweilig finden.



nein, bist du nicht... auch wenn es schon 6 jahre her ist, unglaublich im übrigen, dieses bike ist immer noch shicehäßlich, bisher auch nichts schlimmeres gesehen, da alles schlimmere schon fast wieder lustig


----------



## rAd' N r0ll3r (19. Juli 2007)

die ghosts sin ma seeeehr geil ... respekt ... un zwar beide


----------



## gurkenfolie (19. Juli 2007)

bei den ghosts finde ich doof, dass man die carbonstruktur des rahmens nicht wahrnimmt (bzw überlackiert ist), ausserdem sind zuviele aufkleber dran.

das bianchi spielt da schon in ner anderen liga...


----------



## damonsta (19. Juli 2007)

Ich finde dass der Lector momentan der einzige Scale-Konkurrent ist. Die Optik mal außen vor gelassen!


----------



## müsing (20. Juli 2007)

mete schrieb:


> Fahrrad fertig, fahren tun jetzt...



sehr schönes rad. mit das schönste, das ich kenne.

welche kurbel ist denn da dran und welche übersetzung fährst du?


----------



## LeichteGranate (20. Juli 2007)

Tja, das ist auch heftiges Kontrastprogramm...zuerst das Carbonbike von zwärg, von dem ich nichts halte :kotz:  und dann metes CC-Feile, welche sehr schön ist. Ein Rahmen mit "Seele" und viel geschmackvolle Individualisierung!


----------



## cool_aj (20. Juli 2007)

LeichteGranate schrieb:


> Tja, das ist auch heftiges Kontrastprogramm...zuerst das Carbonbike von zwärg, von dem ich nichts halte :kotz:  und dann metes CC-Feile, welche sehr schön ist. Ein Rahmen mit "Seele" und viel geschmackvolle Individualisierung!


Mal ne ernste Frage:
Kann mir bitte jemand genau erklären was an dem Bianchi nun genau Kunstwerk ist? Ich will nicht blöd sterben, aber ich versteh es jetzt Momentan schlicht und einfach nicht. Was ich sehe ist ein Rahmen, der mir von der Farbe her nicht gefällt und V-Brakes und Käfig-Pedalen.
Das sind für MICH 2 Faktoren, wo ich denke, für mich kein Kunstwerk. Was genau habe ich übersehen? was ist so toll an dem Rad? Ich denke, der fehlende Kennerblich ist immer wieder auch der Stein des Anstosses hier die "Kunstwerk-Diskussion" aufzuwärmen.

Freue mich auf Antworten!

P.S. den Kettenstrebenschutz finde ich aber toll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (20. Juli 2007)

cool_aj schrieb:


> Mal ne ernste Frage:
> Kann mir bitte jemand genau erklären was an dem Bianchi nun genau Kunstwerk ist? Ich will nicht blöd sterben, aber ich versteh es jetzt Momentan schlicht und einfach nicht. Was ich sehe ist ein Rahmen, der mir von der farbe her nicht gefällt und V-Brakes.



ist halt ein eher seltener Rahmen. Und warum soll ein rad mit V-brakes kein kunstwerk sein...  Meiner Meinung nach schaut das viel besser aus, als wenn man solche komischen scheiben mitten im Laufrad hat...Und vorallem hat man nicht so komische Kabel, die über den ganzen Rahmen und die Federgabel verlaufen...


----------



## Felixxx (20. Juli 2007)

@cool aj: wäre es ein nicht Bianchi Rahmen in dieser grottenhässlichen Farbe, wäre er schon in zig posts verrissen worden - da haste natürlich recht. Aber es ist sogar die Martini Racing Variante, die sich Anfang der 90er keiner von uns (oder sogut wie keiner) leisten konnte.
Ich persönlich finde das Rad super   (gerade weil ich es mir nicht leisten konnte). Richtig gut finde ich, dass Mete keinen Klassiker aufgebaut hat, sondern den Rahmen aus der Zeit mit tollen funktionalen Komponenten aufgebaut hat - also ist es uneingeschränkt fahrbar  
Ziemlich chice finde ich aber die völlig überflüssigen Spacer - mal wieder ein Vorbau mit falscher Steigung - und die Isobandfetzen, die den Rahmen vor den Schaltzügen schützen sollen.

Nichtsdestotrotz hat Mete mal wieder ein klasse bike aufgebaut, Felixxx


----------



## cool_aj (20. Juli 2007)

Vielen Dank für die antwort! Das bringt Licht ins Dunkel!
Würdest du mir bitte mal beschreiben, wieso der Vorbau eine falsche Steigung hat?

Gruß
AJ


----------



## Felixxx (20. Juli 2007)

Ganz einfach - mit dem jetzigen Vorbau ist der Lenker zu tief - also Spacer rein, damit er höher kommt (ist ja auch richtig im Sinne der Ergonomie).
Hätte er einen Vorbau mit größerer Steigung genommen, wäre der Lenker an der gleichen Stelle, ohne stümperhafte Spacer...

Wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende, Felixxx


----------



## Jaypeare (20. Juli 2007)

Ich verstehe die Maßstäbe, die hier teilweise angelegt werden, auch nicht so ganz. Das Bianchi ist zB ein hübsches, schlichtes Rad, was mich aber nicht zu Begeisterungsstürmen hinreißt. Trotzdem natürlich eine klare Verbesserung zu den meisten Bikes, die hier in den letzten Tagen sonst noch so aufgetaucht sind.

"Kunst" oder "nicht Kunst" ist halt immer auch Geschmackssache und sollte auf keinen Fall nur durch den Preis des Rades (oder von Teilen davon) oder durch den Namen auf dem Rahmen definiert werden, sondern durch den Gesamteindruck.

Genug geschwafelt. ich will wieder schöne Bikes sehen.


----------



## mete (20. Juli 2007)

cool_aj schrieb:


> Mal ne ernste Frage:
> Kann mir bitte jemand genau erklären was an dem Bianchi nun genau Kunstwerk ist? Ich will nicht blöd sterben, aber ich versteh es jetzt Momentan schlicht und einfach nicht. Was ich sehe ist ein Rahmen, der mir von der Farbe her nicht gefällt und V-Brakes und Käfig-Pedalen.
> Das sind für MICH 2 Faktoren, wo ich denke, für mich kein Kunstwerk. Was genau habe ich übersehen? was ist so toll an dem Rad? Ich denke, der fehlende Kennerblich ist immer wieder auch der Stein des Anstosses hier die "Kunstwerk-Diskussion" aufzuwärmen.
> 
> ...



Der Rahmen ist 10 Jahre alt, also fällt die Discbrake weg, brauch ich eh nicht,  bei den Pedalen guck nochmal genauer hin .

@ Felixxx: 10cm Steuerrohrlänge...es gibt nun mal keine aktuellen 25° Vorbauten .


----------



## Gorth (20. Juli 2007)

Könnte man nicht einfach alle CC-Bilderthreads zu einem zusammenführen und alle Räder reinpacken? Hat doch früher auch geklappt, und wenn mal ein Tourenrad reinkommt, Schei.ßegal. Freut man sich halt mehr wenn ein schönes Rad danach kommt. Kann dieses Definitionsgelaber echt nicht mehr sehen


----------



## cool_aj (20. Juli 2007)

ich finde den thread gut, und auch dass er seine berechtigung hat!
und ich ffinde nicht, dass das definitionsgelaber ist, wenn man mal nachfragt WAS genau an dem oder dem bike jetzt das besondere ist. Habe wieder was dazu gelernt. bis gerade war das auch noch kein "gelaber", sondern ne vernünftige diskussion!


----------



## opossum (20. Juli 2007)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> bei den ghosts finde ich doof, dass man die carbonstruktur des rahmens nicht wahrnimmt (bzw überlackiert ist), ausserdem sind zuviele aufkleber dran.



man sieht die carbonstrucktur, überall wo das rad schwarz ist, bei mir is noch ein bild in der galerie wo mann des sehen müsste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeichteGranate (20. Juli 2007)

Die kontroverse Diskussion über die Bikes ist ja das, was diesen Thread, neben den hübschen Bikes, so interessant macht. Allerdings wurden sehr viele gewöhnliche, lieblos zusammengestellte oder sogar Standart-Versenderbikes in der letzten Zeit gepostet. Und das macht nun mal keinen Spaß. Man sieht, dass neue Einträge in diesem Thread sind und dann wird man enttäuscht, weil leider nichts Besonderes gepostet wurde.
Schließlich gibt es für den stolzen Biker, der sein neues Schätzen zeigen möchte, inzwischen ein halbes dutzend andere Threads.


----------



## Roelof (21. Juli 2007)

wie wärs mit dem?? hebt das deine stimmung??


----------



## Jaypeare (21. Juli 2007)

Restekiste geplündert? Da passt irgendwie nix so richtig zusammen. Sind sicher lecker Teilchen verbaut, aber das alleine macht noch kein Kunstwerk.

Vielleicht liegts aber auch am Foto...


----------



## keroson (21. Juli 2007)

die STimmung heben tut das sicher nicht...
Kunstwerk ist es auch nicht (setzen 6)...
Leichtbau evtl schon, aber dafür gibts ja die Leichtbau gruppe....
wenn man Rahmen etc.. entlackt, sollte man auch schön polieren... das kann Tage dauern (eigene Erfahrung) aber so wie das Bike Rüberkommt.. mehr wie so ein protoyp Rohling etc.. der nicht schön aussehen muss (bzw. soll, damit er nicht auffällt...)...
über die cc-Tauglichkeit lässt sich streiten, ein mix aus Fully und v-brakes ist für mich ein absoluter no-go, ausserdem Fehlen Lenker verschlusskappen, Pedale sind auch grenzwertig (xpedo wenns mich net täuscht...) Goldene Kette (kmc x10 sl ??) optisch nicht der Hit, Fahrbarkeit... lassen wir es...

n paar sehr teuere Teile machen noch einfach kein Kunstwerk aus...

edit: sind das ungelabelte neue racing ralphs?


----------



## sickboy (23. Juli 2007)

So die Herren Kunstkenner - auf ein Neues...










sb


----------



## cool_aj (23. Juli 2007)

Bin weder Kunstwerk- noch absoluter MTB-Kenner, aber den Schniepel auf dem Vorbau finde ich für ein Kunstwerk grenzwertig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixthewolf (23. Juli 2007)

cool_aj schrieb:


> Bin weder Kunstwerk- noch absoluter MTB-Kenner, aber den Schniepel auf dem Vorbau finde ich für ein Kunstwerk grenzwertig...



meinst du sowas?

widerlich!


----------



## Cubeist (23. Juli 2007)

felixthewolf schrieb:


> meinst du sowas?
> 
> widerlich!



  
He, he! Sehr gut!


----------



## pueftel (23. Juli 2007)

@ sickboy



wunderschönes Rad, sehr kompromisslos.


Frank


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (23. Juli 2007)

Jetzt wollen wir aber auch das Gewicht noch wissen! 

Schöner Hobel... Auch wenn single speed nix für mich wäre.


----------



## cool_aj (23. Juli 2007)

felixthewolf schrieb:


> meinst du sowas?
> 
> widerlich!



Genau!
Und jetzt lies nochmal meinen post durch!


----------



## damonsta (23. Juli 2007)

Ist in meinen Augen Kunst.


----------



## XtCRacer (23. Juli 2007)

Dat Spezi ist doch mal endlich wieder eine Augenweide


----------



## fatboy (23. Juli 2007)

keroson schrieb:


> ...ein mix aus Fully und v-brakes ist für mich ein absoluter no-go..




Mir erschließt sich jetzt gerade nicht auf Anhieb, warum ein Fully keine V-brakes haben kann/darf, um schlüssig aufgebaut zu sein.


----------



## keroson (23. Juli 2007)

fatboy schrieb:


> Mir erschließt sich jetzt gerade nicht auf Anhieb, warum ein Fully keine V-brakes haben kann/darf, um schlüssig aufgebaut zu sein.



wenn du genau lesen würdest.... dann steht da "*für mich"* ein ..." also meine persönliche Meinung (und nicht deine), und über so was lässt sich ja trefflichst Streiten, ist aber hier nicht der richtige Fred für.
Na gut, weshalb ich es für no-go halte: im cc Forum geht es ja immer auch n bissle um Gewicht... ich nehm also des Mehrgewicht für ein fully in kauf (wegen des Komforts ect..) nehme aber v-brakes, anstatt das ich nochmal Mehrgewicht für disc in kaufe nehmen würden (Komfort etc..)

so sry für offt.

Spezi ist sicher ansprechend, aber konsequenterweiße müssten (Meiner Meinung nach) leichtere Pedale verbaut werden. Ein Kunstwerk ist es sicherlich (wurde auch mal wieder Zeit) aber mit minimalem Schönheitsfehler


----------



## dominik-deluxe (24. Juli 2007)

ist an dem spezi noch das schaltauge dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sickboy (24. Juli 2007)

Also um mal die aufgetauchten Fragen zu beantworten: Das S-Works wiegt 8,3 kg. Auch wenn das jetzt vielleicht unglaubwürdig klingt, ich habe bei diesem Rad nicht wirklich auf Leichtbau geachtet. Dass ich an den Rahmen gekommen bin war ganz viel Glück im Unglück. Und die Gabel sollte dann halt einfach zum Rahmen passen, was meiner Meinung nach nur mit dieser zu 100% gegeben ist. Naja und das Ganze dann als SSp... Da müsste man schon sehr viel Mist dran schrauben, damit das Rad schwerer wird. Ohne Zweifel wäre ein richtiger Leichtbauer sicher noch sehr viel konsequenter bei der Teileauswahl gewesen.

Zum Schaltauge: Ja, das ist noch dran. Abschrauben geht nicht, da es sozusagen auch Teil des Ausfallers ist. Und auch wenn dieser Rahmen sicher niemals eine Schaltung sehen wird, konnte ich mich noch nicht dazu überreden das Auge abzusägen.

sb


----------



## müsing (24. Juli 2007)

sickboy schrieb:


> Also ....sb




wo hast du denn die Gabel her?


----------



## sickboy (24. Juli 2007)

müsing schrieb:


> wo hast du denn die Gabel her?


Von privat hier aus'm Bikemarkt...

sb


----------



## rAd' N r0ll3r (24. Juli 2007)

@ Roelof
jetz weiß ich warum mein pc das bild nich laden wollte ....


----------



## crossmäxer (24. Juli 2007)

@sickboy: ab damit in den spezi thread!!!!!   wunderschönes bike,   da kommt der gelungene rahmen richtig zur geltung!!! respekt
greetz


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Juli 2007)

sickboy schrieb:


> So die Herren Kunstkenner - auf ein Neues...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boah, bei dem Rad is mir echt die Kinnlade runtergefallen. Ob man das nun als Kunst bezeichnen, darüber könnte man streiten, schliesslich sinds komplett handelsübliche Teile. Aber es ist ohne Frage hammergenial geworden, Respekt!

Zwischenfrage: für welche Gewichtsklasse sind solche Räder gerüstet, könnte ich mit meinem aktuellen 92 kg damit ohne Probleme ins Gelände, ohne Angst haben zu müssen, das es sich unter mir zusammenfaltet?


----------



## dominik-deluxe (24. Juli 2007)

ist der lenker komplett flat?, also ohne biegung, sieht auf dem foto fast so aus. deshalb wirkts da vorne auch so mickrig


----------



## müsing (25. Juli 2007)

müsing schrieb:


> wo hast du denn die Gabel her?



@sickboy: hab ich ganz vergessen. sehr schönes rad. nur die sattelstütze gefällt mir nicht so gut. die farbe und die fotos sind der hammer!


----------



## gurkenfolie (25. Juli 2007)

für was soll bei dem spezi das papperl da an der kettenstrebe gut sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pueftel (25. Juli 2007)

..das ist aus "Echtcarbon" und soll den Rahmen vor Kettenklemmern schützen.

Frank


----------



## sello (25. Juli 2007)

Kettenklemmer am SingleSpeed?


----------



## pueftel (25. Juli 2007)

..das hat der s-works carbon ht Rahmen serienmäßig.


Frank


----------



## Turbo-s (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

anbei mal mein CC Bike neu aufgebaut, und die Version die ich nutze wenn ich unterwegs mit einem auto mit kleinem Kofferraum bin.

Gruss





Shot with NIKON D70 at 2007-07-26

Hier steht der Sattel noch nicht richtig, und da war die Bremsleitung noch nicht richtig gekürzt. Bevor mir das jemand übel nimmt... ha ha



Shot with NIKON D70 at 2007-07-26


----------



## fatboy (26. Juli 2007)

Bikes, die in den Kofferaum eines Kleinwagens passen will aber glaube ich keiner sehen, zumindest nicht in diesem Thread. Auch keine Stadtschlampen zum Brötchenholen oder für die Uni oder sonst was.
Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein....


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (26. Juli 2007)

Boah beim Rocky passt ja mal alles wie Arsch auf Eimer! Vor allem die Laufräder  
Bloß die HÖERNER sind häßlich, auch am Rabbit. Aber ok... form follows function... persönliche Vorlieben halt.

Das Klapprad mag von der Ausstattung nix besonderes sein, aber das Konzept und der Rahmen ansich berechtigen das bike imho schon irgendwie für diesen Fred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (26. Juli 2007)

fatboy schrieb:


> Bikes, die in den Kofferaum eines Kleinwagens passen will aber glaube ich keiner sehen, zumindest nicht in diesem Thread. Auch keine Stadtschlampen zum Brötchenholen oder für die Uni oder sonst was.
> Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein....



Also ich will auch solche Bikes sehn, und mit Sicherheit nicht nur ich. Also geh woanders flamen.


----------



## cluso (26. Juli 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Also ich will auch solche Bikes sehn, und mit Sicherheit nicht nur ich. Also geh woanders flamen.



Jepp. 

Aber am Rocky sticht der Vorbau ziemlich raus, liegt aber wohl am Hintergrund. 

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## gurkenfolie (26. Juli 2007)

das rocky wär mir persönlich zu grell.


----------



## Triturbo (26. Juli 2007)

mir würde am rocky noch ein weißer sattel gefallen aber so ist es auch sehr schön  . und ab und an ein new klappi is auch eine feine geschichte.
- auch wenn ich immernoch der meinung bin, das es im ddr zustand mit bomber doppelbrücke am eiscafe' den puren reißer machen würde: lol: . das bike hab ich aber so'ne federgabel zum spaß und langewiele in ein bike bauen, das 2.50  wert is, is bei meiner finanziellen lage  leider nich denkbar.......schade, es kommt die zeit.....


----------



## fatboy (27. Juli 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Also ich will auch solche Bikes sehn, und mit Sicherheit nicht nur ich. Also geh woanders flamen.



Du kannst Dir ja auch gerne solche bikes angucken und Klappräder und Bonanzaräder...
aber das ist (oder besser gesagt war mal) der Kunstwerkethreat, Du gefährliche Tigerkralle...

Dem Rocky würden IMHO weniger Felgenaufkleber gut zu Gesicht stehen.


----------



## Der Yeti (27. Juli 2007)

und dir würde weniger gemoser gut stehn...das rocky ist geil.

das andere nicht.


----------



## HB76 (27. Juli 2007)

man habt ihr hier einen schaden, nur am rummotzen is ja schlimm. könnt ihr überhaupt noch in den spiegel schauen ohne rumzumeckern.


----------



## cool_aj (27. Juli 2007)

so, jetzt schluss mit dem rummotzen über das Rummotzen!  
weiter Bilder!


----------



## Turbo-s (27. Juli 2007)

@alle

sorry wenn ich hier irgendjemanden mit meinem FALTRAD gekraenkt habe, ich fand eben es ist ein CROSS COUNTRY FALTRAD KUNSTWERK oder hat bisher hier jeman ein schoeneres CC FALTRAD gesehen? Ich nicht!  

Ich nehm ich aber auch persoenlich nciht so ernst, da geht das schon, und ach ja, also an der Eisdiele interessiert sich fuer das Rocky keine Sau...  

wegen dem Sattel, ich habe eine weisse Speedneedle zu hause liegen, aber wegen den dicken Kevlar Stegen der Needle passt der Sattel nicht in die komische Klemmung der CT/2 Sattelstuetze. 

also, weiterhin alles cool bleiben.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (27. Juli 2007)

So, hab hier ein Update. Ist zwar nur die Kurbel neu, aber sieht schick aus, wie ich finde. Auch habe ich ein paar mehr Perspektiven im Gepäck 

















Jetzt mit 9,73kg, mit den Flyweights für Duisburg bei 9,4kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafschützer (27. Juli 2007)

Tja, auf so einem Rad kann man es wohl ein paar Stunden aushalten. 

Super Rad, tolle Bilder. Danke!


----------



## zwärg (27. Juli 2007)

super schön!!!!!


----------



## _booze_ (27. Juli 2007)

25s belichtungszeit? tut das denn not? ...aber ne schöne bilder...


----------



## fatboy (27. Juli 2007)

Geiles bike, noch geiler in Szene gesetzt. Das ist halt der Unterschied...


----------



## Toni172 (27. Juli 2007)

da versteht Jemand was von Kunst. In zweifacher hinsicht.

Geiles Rad, geile Bilder !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OT: Welche Kamera hast Du dafür benutzt ?


----------



## don vito (28. Juli 2007)

Das Rotwild ist supergeil. Dennoch würden mich Bilder interessieren wie es nach 3 Stunden biken aussieht im regenfreudigen mitteleuropäischen Klima.

Ob das Bike wohl schon mal Dreck gesehen hat ...


----------



## murd0c (28. Juli 2007)

Du willst doch mit dem heißen Stück nicht fahren


----------



## Jaypeare (28. Juli 2007)

*Blasphemiemodus an*

Also ich fand die XT-Kurbel am Rotwild passender, auch wenn sie 08/15 ist. Silber-schwarz passt in meinen Augen besser zum Gesamtbild als komplett schwarz. Ansonsten extrem geil.

*Blasphemiemodus aus*


----------



## mete (28. Juli 2007)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:


> So, hab hier ein Update. Ist zwar nur die Kurbel neu, aber sieht schick aus, wie ich finde. Auch habe ich ein paar mehr Perspektiven im Gepäck
> 
> 
> 
> Jetzt mit 9,73kg, mit den Flyweights für Duisburg bei 9,4kg



Tolles Rad, aber 330g Gewichtsersparnis beim Wechsel von Speedking auf Flyweight?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2fast4you (28. Juli 2007)




----------



## Knacki1 (28. Juli 2007)

Keine Clickies? Naja ich fahre z.Z. auch keine.


----------



## maSk (28. Juli 2007)

Also für das Rotwild würd ich auch schon die ein oder andere Straftat begehen. Wirklich schönes Rad und super Aufnahmen


----------



## Mini-Martin (28. Juli 2007)

Gefallen mir persönlich überhaupt nicht. Dein Kumpel ist recht groß, richtig?!
Irgendwie sieht das in MEINEN Augen sehr komisch aus mit dem großen Rahmen und dem doch recht voluminösen Rahmen. Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze sind auch nicht mein Fall. Ergibt für mich ein komisches Gesamtbild.

Martin


----------



## r19andre (29. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
sorry, aber ich kenne momentan keinen häßlicheren Carbon Rahmen wie der von Trek. Da hätten sie doch den Rahmen gleich komplett zu machen können  

Sorry, ist aber nur meine Meinung und geht natürlich nicht gegen den Besitzer des Bikes  

Das Rotwild sind mit diesen Bildern richtig fett aus  

Andre


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Juli 2007)

Sachtmal ist das Trek ein und das selbe Rad mit zwei verschiedenen Farben, oder sinds 2 bis auf die Farbe identische Räder?

Ich muss mich r19andre aber anschliessen, schön ist der Rahmen wirklich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lix (29. Juli 2007)

Es ist das selbe Rad!
Als schön empfinde ich den ebenfalls nicht. Der wirkt im Steuerrohr -u. Tretlagerbereich viel zu globig. Einfach nur häßlich. 
Wurde das Rad bei VW gewonnen? Die komischen Aufkleber lassen das zumindest vermuten...


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (29. Juli 2007)

lix schrieb:


> Wurde das Rad bei VW gewonnen? Die komischen Aufkleber lassen das zumindest vermuten...



VW ist Sponsor des "Team Trek/Volkswagen"


----------



## Peter88 (29. Juli 2007)

Wie? ist das ein aktueller rahmen?
Sieht aus wie aus denn 90ern...(der rahmen)

Das mit den 2 Farben find ich cool....

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## lix (29. Juli 2007)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> VW ist Sponsor des "Team Trek/Volkswagen"



Ah, ist doch alles der selbe Schmarrn.


----------



## xc-mtb (29. Juli 2007)

Mal Ruhe und etwas Ehrfurcht.

Der Rahmen ist wahrscheinlich von 2002 oder 2003. Gefahren ist den so auch Roland Green, der ein paar Jahre vor Weltmeisterschaft bis Weltcup alles im MTB-Bereich gewonnen hat. Also einer der ganz schnellen, keiner weiß aber wie er so schnell wurde, war kurz vor Meirhaege! 

Unglücklich sehen so große Rahmen halt immer aus. Wenn er aber passt ist das eh egal.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## Der böse Wolf (30. Juli 2007)

mete schrieb:


> Tolles Rad, aber 330g Gewichtsersparnis beim Wechsel von Speedking auf Flyweight?



Oh man, im Kopfrechnen war ich auch schonmal besser  

Knappe 150g bringst...

@Toni172
Kamera war irgend eine digitale Spiegelreflex vom user_1024. Ich hab nur den Ausleuchter gemacht.

@don vito
Das Rad sieht gerade in Wuppertal sehr sehr viel Dreck. Schau Dir mal die Hinterrad-Bremsleitung an, da hab ich wohl beim Putzen etwas übersehen. Wie gesagt, ich habe das Rad für den Fred und für mein Hintergrundbild am Rechner 2 Stunden lang geputzt. Es tat nur weh damit die nächste Tour zu fahren


----------



## matou (30. Juli 2007)

> Schau Dir mal die Hinterrad-Bremsleitung an, da hab ich wohl beim Putzen etwas übersehen.


Stimmt - aber sehr schlamperig geputzt der Herr  


Nein, mal im ernst, das ist mal wieder ein Bike das die Bezeichnung Kunstwerk verdient hat - nicht zuletzt durch die Inszenierung!

Gruss René

P.S. und das nächste mal wird die Stütze am HR noch weggestempelt


----------



## Don Trailo (30. Juli 2007)

*
2 leidenschaften vereint*


----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. Juli 2007)

Wow, eigenes Testgelände inklusive Holzrampe und Wasserdurchfahrt!  

Ernsthaft: Du weißt ja, was ich von dem Rad halte. 
Der Garten ist auch schön gepflegt.


----------



## Sahnie (30. Juli 2007)

Das Titus ist schon sehr geil. Aber: Ich würde den Vorbau wechseln (Segmentklemmung ist nicht so pralle zum Gabelschaft)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (30. Juli 2007)

das titus ist geil

wie wärs noch mit roten kb-schrauben??


----------



## Don Trailo (30. Juli 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> das titus ist geil
> 
> wie wärs noch mit roten kb-schrauben??



 stimmt  
doch ich warte auf die neue kurbel und dann kommen auch noch rote schrauben dran, versprochen!


----------



## chris29 (30. Juli 2007)

Noch meins, will es aber verkaufen...siehe Bikemarkt

Ein Foto vom Stevens Juke kommt bald
.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (30. Juli 2007)

ich finde das Orbea geil, bins in Willingen kurz Probegefahren, aber M ist mir zu klein  aber mein M5 wolle ich ja eh nicht mehr hergeben


----------



## fatboy (30. Juli 2007)

Sehr schick das Orbea!

Finde die Übergänge Von Oberrohr hin zum Unterrohr im Bereich des Steuerrohres sehr geil, auch am Ausfallende schön gelöst.


----------



## Der Yeti (30. Juli 2007)

ja das orbea ist schick, aber die sattelüberhöhung erinnert mich sehr an meins

deswegen willst es wohl auch verkaufen, oder?


----------



## mete (30. Juli 2007)

ich seh' keine Sattelüberhöhung.., schick ist es aber wirklich.


----------



## Toni172 (30. Juli 2007)

Sehr geiles Orbea !!!!!!!!

gibt es den Orbea Rahmen auch einzeln zu kaufen? Wenn ja was kostet der?


----------



## Monday (30. Juli 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> ja das orbea ist schick, aber die sattelüberhöhung erinnert mich sehr an meins
> 
> deswegen willst es wohl auch verkaufen, oder?



Wenn man tragende/treibende Kraft des Stevens MTB MA in Altenau ist, sollte man auch Stevens fahren  Oder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (31. Juli 2007)

Monday schrieb:


> Wenn man tragende/treibende Kraft des Stevens MTB MA in Altenau ist, sollte man auch Stevens fahren  Oder???



Das ist wohl mit ein Grund. 
Unsere Fa. betreibt mit der Fa. Stevens aber u.A. auch ein Cross- Marketing, und da  ich sehr viele Touren für unsere Firma im Harz führe ist es schon besser wenn ich ein Rad der Firma fahre mit der wir in erster Linie auch zu tun haben.
Wobei man sagen muss das mir das Orbea auch sehr gefallen hat. Stelle demnächst mal ein Bild des Jukes hier ein.


----------



## EmJay (31. Juli 2007)

So- hier mal das Update meines Speed II.

Habe versucht, das Bike einheitlicher wirken zu lassen:

-Gabelkrone der SID poliert und das Casting bei Endorfin in Rahmenfarbe lackieren gelassen, dazu Decals der aktuellen Baureihe, jedoch etwas kleiner und damit dezenter.
-Die alten Crossmax entlabelt und mit roten und goldenen Nippeln versehen.
-Die Salsa Rasta Schnellspanner gegen goldene getauscht.
-Selbstbau Carbonlenkerstopfen.
-goldene Kettenblattschrauben gegen rote getauscht.

Dass ich es vor den Bildern nicht geputzt habe, bitte ich zu entschuldigen


----------



## Flabes (31. Juli 2007)

geil, ne 140mm sid


----------



## Exekuhtot (31. Juli 2007)

Kopf kaputt?


----------



## EmJay (31. Juli 2007)

Muss ich das jetzt verstehen?  
Die Gabel ist von den Maßen her wie sie immer war- 80mm Federweg und die Tauchrohre stehen genauso weit im casting wie eh und je.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (31. Juli 2007)

Hat bei den meistens SIDs doch schon immer so ausgesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 1612 (31. Juli 2007)

Chic,

was hat der Rahmen bei Endorfin gekostet?
Ich bin derzeit auch auf der Suche nach 2 neuen Rahmen.
Aber das S-Works M5 schein wohl ausverkauft zu sein...

Gruß Frank


----------



## Peter88 (31. Juli 2007)

Schönes bike.
Ich persönlich würde die goldenen teile gegen rote tauschen oder die roten gegen goldene. So find ich es ein wenig zu bunt. nur meinen Meinung

Man sieht aber das du dir viel mühe beim Aufbau gegeben hast. :Respekt:  

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## EmJay (31. Juli 2007)

@GMasterB: Kann ich garnicht mehr so genau sagen... Hab das Steuerrohr nen Zentimeter kürzer geordert und dann die Wunschfarbe- ich glaube es waren ca. 620 Euro.


----------



## Reenee (31. Juli 2007)

Gerade fertig geworden...




... Gruß René


----------



## Flabes (31. Juli 2007)

kunstwerk ist irgendwie anders...


----------



## Nose (31. Juli 2007)

am häßlichsten ist ja die sattelnase in verbindung mit der sattelstütze. wie eine häßliche warze.

sicher kein schlechtes fahrrad, aber kunstwerk?
nein.


----------



## Der Yeti (31. Juli 2007)

das bike wurde zu 100 % im falschen thread gepostet!


----------



## Reenee (31. Juli 2007)

Moin,

zum Glück lässt sich über Geschmack nicht streiten...

@Nose...was genau ist an der Verbindung Sattelstütze - Sattelnase so hässlich, hatte mir bei der Auswahl viel angeschaut und die Beiden gewählt...


----------



## Der Yeti (31. Juli 2007)

immer wieder dieser satz...

im prinzip ja korekt, aber auch nur im prinzip, denn viele leute haben hier wirklich viel ahnung von der materie und wenn dir jetzt 5 poster sagen es ist hier falsch, würde ich mir gedanken machen...

das bike ist einfach kein kunstwerk...die ganzen aspekte mag ich jetzt mal lieber nicht aufzählen...


----------



## Milass (31. Juli 2007)

Steckt da nochn inbus in der Sattelklemme drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (31. Juli 2007)

Ich finde es zumindest farblich stimmig aufgebaut. Ist der Rahmen dir zu klein oder warum Kröpfung+Riser?


----------



## gurkenfolie (31. Juli 2007)

beim univega stören die vielen bunten aufkleber und schriftzüge. aber scheint ein trend zu sein wenn die hersteller jedes rohr mit einem extra coolen schriftzug versehen, der null sinn ergibt.

hätte man sich da ein wenig mehr in zurückhaltung geübt, wäre bestimmt ein ganz gefälliges bike rausgekommen.


----------



## Flabes (31. Juli 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Steckt da nochn inbus in der Sattelklemme drin



tune würger


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Juli 2007)

Mein GT dürfte auch hier rein passen:


----------



## damonsta (31. Juli 2007)

AAAAHHHH!
Diese Kurbel!
AAAAAH!

Sonst nicht schlecht, aber zu bunt gemischt für ein Kunstwerk!


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Juli 2007)

Was hastn gegen die Kurbel, günstig und gut. Ich wollte kein reines Retro-Bike bauen, sondern eins was man auch einsetzen kann


----------



## Reenee (31. Juli 2007)

@damonsta...der Rahmen passt mir super...Riser, sieht einfach besser aus und die Kröpfung (zu den Seiten leicht ansteigend) für die bessere Handstellung am Griff...


----------



## fatboy (31. Juli 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Was hastn gegen die Kurbel, günstig und gut. Ich wollte kein reines Retro-Bike bauen, sondern eins was man auch einsetzen kann



Fährt sich ja bestimmt auch super, aber fürn Kunstwerk ist der Rahmen mit der Kurbel, Schaltwerk etc unstimmig. Ein altes XT Schaltwerk aus den 90ern funzt auch super und würde optisch sicher besser passen.


----------



## damonsta (31. Juli 2007)

@Tigersclaw

Sie ist nicht schön, nicht selten...aber günstig, recht leicht und gut. Trotzdem nix für ein Kunstwerk, zumal sie wirklich GAR nicht optisch dazu passt. Viel zu wuchtig.

@Renee

Über Schönheit von Risern, Spacern und Sattelstützenkröpfung (die ich eigentlich meinte...) lässt sich streiten. Für mich wirkt der Rahmen wegen der Sitzposition eine Nummer zu klein bzw. zu kurz gewählt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (31. Juli 2007)

damonsta: ich finde das die Kurbel gerade wegen der Bulligkeit gut zum Rad passt, da der Rahmen und die Z2 ebenfalls recht billig wirken.


----------



## damonsta (31. Juli 2007)

Merke: Ist der Kurbelarm dicker als der Rahmen ist er zu dick. Ist der Kurbelarm dünner als die Sitzstrebe ist er zu dünn.

PS: Mach doch Originale Z2 Aufkleber drauf, das ist echt eine der geilsten Gabeln die ich gefahren bin.


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Juli 2007)

Ich hätte die originalen Decals draufgemacht, wenn ich sie gefunden hätte, aber die vom Foto sehen auch geil aus, stammen von einer 04er Super-T


----------



## Flabes (31. Juli 2007)

nach all den schönen bikes mal wieder ein Negativ-Beispiel!
in etwa so wie sido,oder die anderen deppen,nämlich ein schlechtes vorbild  
ich habe keine xt verbaut,aber damonsta,würde sich eine xt denn an der kiste gut machen?


----------



## damonsta (31. Juli 2007)

Ich weiß 

Frag mal bei Hibike, die haben womöglich noch die Originalen.
Oder lass dir welche plotten, würde wirklich wesentlich besser passen!


----------



## damonsta (31. Juli 2007)

Jep, da würde sie passen. Langweilig und alltäglich bliebe sie immernoch, aber optisch würde sie passen wenn sie den Grau-weiss-ton trifft. Technisch wäre sie 100% besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flabes (31. Juli 2007)

zwar noch mit alter sattelstütze,aber nicht mit dem handy aufgenommen.


----------



## keroson (31. Juli 2007)

@tiger claw, dein Bike erinnert mich so n bissle an des 93-94er Scott des letztens bei meim Bike händler rum stand. also wirklich schönes altes scott, gut gepflegt, komplet xtr(auch ne alte Gruppe) ausgestattet, nur die Schalthebel waren Alvio (hallo???). Xt mag ja gut und schön sein, aber es ist 0815 im Gegenteil (!!!, das heißt nicht das ein Bike mit xt automatisch kein Kunstwerk ist) zum Rest des Bikes--> nicht stimmig--> kein Kunstwerk.

@Flabes: Schande über dich, deore und sid am gleichen Bike:
Also mein Tip wär ja:
-xtr schaltwerk, Pedale und Kurbel
-Züge kürzen!!!


----------



## Flabes (31. Juli 2007)

also:
pedale kommen die 540er oder ähnliches.
kurbel kommt ne xt.
schaltwerk ist ein xt,und das bleibt auch erstmal!
ich suche noch eine marta sl fürs hinterrad!!!


----------



## rAd' N r0ll3r (1. August 2007)

@ Flabes:
du bist schüler oda student stimmts?


----------



## Markus Schlapp (1. August 2007)

Damit Flabes´ NRS nicht so alleine rumsteht, stell ich mal meins dazu...
Obs ein Kunstwerk ist werdet ihr mir sicher sagen....*fg*














Never Ride Slowly

Markus


----------



## TigersClaw (1. August 2007)

keroson schrieb:


> @tiger claw, dein Bike erinnert mich so n bissle an des 93-94er Scott des letztens bei meim Bike händler rum stand. also wirklich schönes altes scott, gut gepflegt, komplet xtr(auch ne alte Gruppe) ausgestattet, nur die Schalthebel waren Alvio (hallo???). Xt mag ja gut und schön sein, aber es ist 0815 im Gegenteil (!!!, das heißt nicht das ein Bike mit xt automatisch kein Kunstwerk ist) zum Rest des Bikes--> nicht stimmig--> kein Kunstwerk.



das kommt sogar fast hin, ich verwende einfache Deore-Schalthebel  Warum? Sie sind billig, schalten gut, und ich kann sie später immer noch gegen XT-Teile austauschen


----------



## Flabes (1. August 2007)

rAd' N r0ll3r schrieb:


> @ Flabes:
> du bist schüler oda student stimmts?



schüler,richtig.


----------



## Joscha (1. August 2007)

@flabes 
das mit dem sattel schaut gefährlich aus... ist nicht wirklich vorteilhaft für die sattelstreben....


----------



## FeierFox (1. August 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> das kommt sogar fast hin, ich verwende einfache Deore-Schalthebel  Warum? Sie sind billig, schalten gut, und ich kann sie später immer noch gegen XT-Teile austauschen


Tausch sie jetzt. Die Deore mögen funktionieren, aber wenn du XT hast fragst du dich warum nicht schon früher. Dagegen ist Deore nix.


----------



## Milass (1. August 2007)

Flabes schrieb:


> also:
> pedale kommen die 540er oder ähnliches.
> *kurbel kommt ne xt.*
> schaltwerk ist ein xt,und das bleibt auch erstmal!
> ich suche noch eine marta sl fürs hinterrad!!!



du willst  nich wirklich ne xt kurbel....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flabes (1. August 2007)

was denn sonst?
als schüler hat man nun mal nicht die finanziellen mittel...


----------



## TigersClaw (1. August 2007)

FeierFox schrieb:


> Tausch sie jetzt. Die Deore mögen funktionieren, aber wenn du XT hast fragst du dich warum nicht schon früher. Dagegen ist Deore nix.



Kommt noch, aber noch nicht


----------



## Milass (1. August 2007)

Flabes schrieb:


> was denn sonst?
> als schüler hat man nun mal nicht die finanziellen mittel...



Ich bin auch schueler (12.kl) - die XT kurbel ist einfach haesslich

XTR bekommt man auch schon fuer so 260eur.

und es muss ja nich shimano sein....race face, truvativ, fsa - es gibt genug alternativen...


----------



## Flabes (1. August 2007)

weil truvativ oder fsa einfach zu teuer und zu schwer ist!


----------



## Der Yeti (1. August 2007)

ok, das ist ein argument, ne deore xt kurbel ist natürlich leichter!


----------



## Felixxx (1. August 2007)

Lass Dir nix einreden - Du fährst doch mit Deinem Bike, oder? Die meisten Argumente gegen die XT Kurbel kommen doch von Posern...

Schönen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## phiju (1. August 2007)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Lass Dir nix einreden - Du fährst doch mit Deinem Bike, oder? Die meisten Argumente gegen die XT Kurbel kommen doch von Posern...
> 
> Schönen Abend noch, Felixxx



 =))


----------



## prinz_f (1. August 2007)

meins:


----------



## easyrider92 (1. August 2007)

is schon en geiles bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (1. August 2007)

was mir irgendwie am meisten an dem Bike gefällt, ist das es so clean wirkt, keine übermäßihen Schriftzüge, keinen unnötigen Kabel etc.. Ausserdem auch technisch interessant, weil uns prinz_f jetzt noch kurz etwas über sein Schaltwerk erzählen muss, kurzer Bericht wäre nett.


----------



## prinz_f (1. August 2007)

keroson schrieb:


> was mir irgendwie am meisten an dem Bike gefällt, ist das es so clean wirkt, keine übermäßihen Schriftzüge, keinen unnötigen Kabel etc.. Ausserdem auch technisch interessant, weil uns prinz_f jetzt noch kurz etwas über sein Schaltwerk erzählen muss, kurzer Bericht wäre nett.



schon in anderen Threats erzählt: Schaltwerk ist verdammt knackig. Kenne zwar Sram nicht, aber jedenfalls ein anderes Schaltgefühl als beim Vorgängermodell (RD-M750). In Verbindung mit den neuen Shiftern ein Wahnsinn. Sehr schnell.
Kurbel gefällt mir sowieso und von den Schalthilfen bin ich begeistert. Bin normal kein Profi beim Schaltung einstellen, bei der 08er XT unter 5 min erledigt. Vielleicht liegt das an der werkseitigen Voreinstellung. Echt klasse!


----------



## Deleted 1612 (2. August 2007)

Passt vielleicht nicht hier rein,
aber ich bin auf der Suche nach einem S-Works M5 rot (Alu) in 15,5"
Kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen? Bitte PN.

Gruß Frank


----------



## kohpa (2. August 2007)

keroson schrieb:


> was mir irgendwie am meisten an dem Bike gefällt, ist das es so clean wirkt, keine übermäßihen Schriftzüge, keinen unnötigen Kabel etc..



voll zustimm   
Zudem ist das Bike sehr gut in Szene gesetzt, mit dem Sonnenstrahl der da in den Raum einfällt  

@prinz_f, hast du die Schaltröllchen selber ausgebohrt? Habe dies an meiner XTR auch gemacht. Hat ca. 2 g gebracht  
Schöne Bilder zur neuen XT 2008 gibts übrigens hier: http://www.paul-lange.de/deore-xt

Gruss Opa


----------



## damonsta (2. August 2007)

Ich würde da eher auf Tiso tippen-das Bike gefällt mir trotz oder gerade wegen der Farbe richtig gut, ich hoffe du hast die passenden Klamotten!


----------



## prinz_f (2. August 2007)

Opaflink schrieb:


> voll zustimm
> Zudem ist das Bike sehr gut in Szene gesetzt, mit dem Sonnenstrahl der da in den Raum einfällt
> 
> @prinz_f, hast du die Schaltröllchen selber ausgebohrt? Habe dies an meiner XTR auch gemacht. Hat ca. 2 g gebracht
> ...



Danke! Schaltröllchen: nein sind Tiso. Genauso wie linke Kurbelschraube und Kettenblattschrauben.



damonsta schrieb:


> Ich würde da eher auf Tiso tippen-das Bike gefällt mir trotz oder gerade wegen der Farbe richtig gut, ich hoffe du hast die passenden Klamotten!



Schwarze Klamotten. Helm ist in Teamfarbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggi>B (2. August 2007)

Brodie Rocket im neuem Farbkleid (Perlmuttweiß) und fast komplett neu aufgebaut.
Abgespeckt von 14 kg auf ca.12,3 kg.
Es kommt noch eine neue Sattelklemme (in Rot) und ein neuer Vorbau, dann verschwinden auch noch die silbernen Spacer.


----------



## Northern lite (2. August 2007)

AUTSCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   


das arme Schaltwerk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Der Yeti (2. August 2007)

stimmt, solltest mal die kette kürzen!


----------



## ibinsnur (2. August 2007)

1. wenn, dann müsste er wohl die kette verlängern
2. is auch hier ne extreme stellung - vorne gross und hinten auch schon sehr weit oben ... fährt man wohl nur sehr selten ...


----------



## maggi>B (2. August 2007)

Also wenn ich vorne und hinten aufs große Kettenblatt schalte (auf dem Bild ist es hinten schon das siebente) ist der Schaltkäfig schon extrem nach vorne gedehnt, kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Kette noch mehr gekürzt werden kann. Habe es nicht selber aufgebaut, werde aber nochmal mein Mechaniker fragen.


----------



## Milass (2. August 2007)

ibinsnur schrieb:


> 1. wenn, dann müsste er wohl die kette verlängern
> 2. is auch hier ne extreme stellung - vorne gross und hinten auch schon sehr weit oben ... fährt man wohl nur sehr selten ...



er ist aber hinten nichmal aufm groessten!!!


----------



## ibinsnur (2. August 2007)

> er ist aber hinten nichmal aufm groessten!!!


das schrieb ich auch nie - allerdings so am 3 oder?

und so weit rauf schaltet man wohl seltenst (aus gutem grund), wenn man vorne mit dem grossen ritzel unterwegs ist.


----------



## maggi>B (2. August 2007)

Wenn das Größte die eins ist befindet sich die Kette auf dem Dritten.


----------



## ibinsnur (2. August 2007)

dann hab i e gut geschätzt


----------



## maggi>B (2. August 2007)

Nochmal ein Bild, vorne auf dem Mittleren und hinten auf dem vierten.





Für mich sieht das normal aus und schalten tuts optimal.
Schade hätte gerne noch ein paar Meinungen über das komplette Bike bekommen und nicht nur über die Länge der Kette, na egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (2. August 2007)

maggi>B schrieb:


> Schade hätte gerne noch ein paar Meinungen über das komplette Bike bekommen und nicht nur über die Länge der Kette, na egal.



Die Art der Sitzposition ist ja immer persönliche Geschmacksache, aber cross country ist das für mich nicht mehr... Schaut eher nach Touren-fully aus. Oder wird die Geschichte mit dem neuen Vorbau vorne noch ne ganze Ecke flacher? Würde jedenfalls optisch besser aussehen.

Der Rahmen ist aber sehr schön! Bloß das silberne XT Schaltwerk fällt farblich etwas aus dem Rahmen... aber geht.


----------



## pueftel (3. August 2007)

..die "vorläufig" letzte Ausbaustufe meines s-works mit 7,96kg. 



Frank


----------



## Don Trailo (3. August 2007)

@pueftel
Das S Works gefällt mir . obwohl ich gar kein Fan von  Spezli bin, tolle Parts und die Gabel passt perfekt  Das Gewicht ist natürlich super mit V-Brakes... doch ich würde ne Hope montieren


@maggi>B
Brodie Rocket  selten hier anzutreffen
Vorbaueinheit mit Lenker,Spacer etc raus  
und bitte was flacheres oder bist du gezwungen so aufrecht zu fahren


----------



## TigersClaw (3. August 2007)

Das Speci is verdammt lecker, aber die goldene Kurbel und die goldenen Schnellspanner versauen das Bild ein wenig, ich hätte schwarze Teile verbaut. Ansonsten sehr genial.


----------



## AmmuNation (3. August 2007)

Sehr schönes Speci  
Muss da aber der Katzenpfote recht geben, die goldenen Teile fügen sich nicht so schön ins gesamtbild ein. Vielleicht wäre eine rote Kurbel auch nicht verkehrt gewesen, immerhin hat der Rahmen auch stellenweise rot.

Ansonsten sauber


----------



## TigersClaw (3. August 2007)

Jo, Rot würde auch gut kommen. Aber Tigerpfote bitte


----------



## s-worksm5 (3. August 2007)

Ich find ein Speedneedle oder C64 würde besser passen als ein Flite.


----------



## Gorth (5. August 2007)

Mein neues, hochbeiniges, blaues Gefährt 

11,2 kg und viel mehr geht da leider nicht...


----------



## damonsta (5. August 2007)

Sehr geiles Fuel, auf jeden Fall, aber das habe ich dir ja schon mitgeteilt.  

Wegen dem Gewicht freue ich mich schon auf ICQ Diskussionen  
Aber da geht auf jeden Fall noch was, unter 11 bekommen "wir" das locker, glaub mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardraider (6. August 2007)




----------



## Milass (6. August 2007)

Gorth schrieb:


> Mein neues, hochbeiniges, blaues Gefährt
> 
> 11,2 kg und viel mehr geht da leider nicht...



XTR Kurbel -100g
X.0 statt x.9 -...20,30g?
Flaschenhalter carbon zb. -30g
Pedale -100g
Ka was das fuern Umwerfer ist...u.u, bringt ein XTR -50g
RR Kassette koennte nochmal so 100g bringen
Kette -50g (kmc zb)
LRS...?
Bremse...?
Lenker...?
Teileliste waer nich verkehrt.

Der Rahmen ist wohl uebelst schwer...

Und als Bonus gibts ja immernoch das Schrauben Tuning 

Ist also problemlos nochn ca0,5Kg drin

Gruss

Michael


----------



## prinz_f (6. August 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> XTR Kurbel -100g
> X.0 statt x.9 -...20,30g?
> Flaschenhalter carbon zb. -30g
> Pedale -100g
> ...


der Umwerfer dürfte wohl ein Sram sein - sind rel. schwer, soweit ich weiss.
Wenn, dann würde ich an seiner Stelle an den Laufrädern tunen (wenn das überhaupt notwendig ist).
Potential gäbe es eh genug, aber da müsste man bei jeden Einzelteil überlegen.


----------



## damonsta (6. August 2007)

Ihr Helden, der LRS hat nur knappe 1500g. Nope Atmosphere. Wenn Tuning, dann:

*Kette*- 10fach fahren geht ohne Probleme, eine 10fach Dura Ace Kette ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben und wiegt bei mir gekürzt 247g.

*Umwerfer*- Ein XTR Downswing aus der 95x Serie. Hat nur knappe 120g.

*Bremse*- Eine 06er Mono Mini hat sicher 50g weniger, weil da die Adapter wegfallen.

*Dämpfer*- Ein 190er oder 210er von DT ist leicht und zuverlässig.

*Kurbel*- Ich finde sie passt. Und wenn ich das mal über eine XT sage... Da geht aber noch was an den Kettenblättern sowie Kettenblattschrauben. Bei dem finanziellen Aufwand kann man aber auch gleich XTR fahren, stimmt schon.

*Rahmen*- Cantisockel weg, Ti Schrauben rein. Bringen bei den Dimensionen locker 50-100g. Kommt drauf an welche sich ohne Riesenaufwand tauschen lassen.


Ansonsten bleibt nicht allzuviel. Eventuell ja noch Nokons, wobei sie auch nicht so viel leichter als SP41 sind. Flaschenhalter eventuell noch.


----------



## joines (6. August 2007)

Hier mal mein Germans in seiner aktuellen Inkarnation. Langsam wird es fertig, nen paar Kleinigkeiten wie Pedale werden aber noch getauscht. Dass ich ein Liebhaber der Bikes der 90er bin lässt sich nicht leugnen, dem ein oder anderen mag es zuviel Eloxal sein . Über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten  
Hoffe aber dass ein paar von euch ebenso Gefallen dran finden wie ich.


----------



## Der Yeti (6. August 2007)

Stören tut mich persönlich der Riser, und das Kabelgedöns vorne mit dem Senderkabel des Tachos!

Ansonsten Top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (6. August 2007)

Die Farben beissen sich total. Also auch das Rot unter sich. Und die gelben Ventilkappen erst... Meiner Meinung nach nicht schön.


----------



## IGGY (6. August 2007)

Meiner Meinung nach paßt die Gabel nicht zu diesem Rahmen!


----------



## daif (6. August 2007)

ich bin voll und ganz Iggys Meinung!
würde vielleicht ne silberne Gabel reinhauen. Passt zur kurbel

ansonsten find ich das Rot auch n bissl viel.
Trotzdem n geiles bike find ich!! Kein Einheitsbrei, anders! Geht noch bissi besser


----------



## joines (6. August 2007)

hrhr stimmt, die Ventilkappe is mir noch garnicht aufgefallen, hatte aber beim platten aufm Laghel Trail eben nen Reserveschlauch mit eben dieser Kappe dabei, da achtet man nicht drauf 

Die Rot-Töne passen untereinaner in natura schon, da spielen Digi-Cam und dann die verschiedenen Monitore eine Rolle bei der Farbwiedergabe.


----------



## Der Yeti (6. August 2007)

Wie umsichtig von Dir, die gelbe Ventilkappe des Hinterrrades hinter der Kettenstrebe zu verstecken


----------



## joines (6. August 2007)

dummerweise ist die hintere ventilkappe grau...

wenn ich wirklich hinten die gelbe kappe versteckt hätte, warum hab ich vorne nicht geachtet!? sry, da kannst du mir nicht ans bein pinkeln


----------



## jones (6. August 2007)

lass die kappen doch einfach weg - braucht doch kein mensch 

und du hast schon wieder 1 gramm gespart


----------



## Der Yeti (6. August 2007)

joines schrieb:


> dummerweise ist die hintere ventilkappe grau...
> 
> wenn ich wirklich hinten die gelbe kappe versteckt hätte, warum hab ich vorne nicht geachtet!? sry, da kannst du mir nicht ans bein pinkeln



Ohhhhh, Bussy


----------



## *adrenalin* (6. August 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Die Farben beissen sich total. Also auch das Rot unter sich. Und die gelben Ventilkappen erst... Meiner Meinung nach nicht schön.



laß´ mal die kirche im dorf, so schlimm ist es def. nicht!

dann eher die kurbel (als einzig echtes silbernes teil).


----------



## Gorth (6. August 2007)

so hab hier mal ein Listchen gemacht 

Pedale: 959er müssen dranbleiben, da geht nix drüber, die Eggbeater gefallen mir vom Ausklicken nicht und vom Rest hört man nichts gutes.

Umwerfer: Hab nen 111g Topswing 950er hier, aber der passt leider nicht dran, suche deshalb einen Downswing zum Tausch.

Kurbel: Ich hab jetzt schon ne ganze Stange Geld ins Rad investiert, die Kurbel muss bis Weihnachten warten.

Flaschenhalter: Ich fahr mit ner 1 L Zefalflasche rum, da ist schon ein Tacx Tao mit überfordert. Leichtbau ist da etwas problematisch.

Schraubentuning / Rahmen: kommt noch, muss mal gucken was die ganzen Schrauben am Rockerlink wiegen, evtl. halt ich auch auf der Bucht nach OCLV Ersatzteilen Ausschau.

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swiss-bikeman (6. August 2007)

mein neuer Titan-Hobel.... ja ich weiss, die Bildquali ist.. öhm.. nicht so gut


----------



## Dominik82 (6. August 2007)

Ui, die Farbkombination (titangrau, rot/orange (?), weiß, schwarz) geht ja mal garnicht. Und die Rahmenhöhe passt auch nicht. Der is definitiv zu groß. Dazu noch der Spacerturm, der den Lenker auf Hollandrad-Niveau hievt.

Nene, nicht wirklich mein Fall 

Gruß,
Dominik.


----------



## mad_borris (7. August 2007)

@ Gorth:

Gratulier, endlich mal ein vernünftiges Rad, da kann man schon etwas neidisch werden. Nur, wenn man sich schon so glücklich schätzen kann, ein so tolles Rad mit Canti-Sockeln zu besitzen... muß man dann Scheiben fahren ? Ich persönlich finde, man kommt auch mit einer 10.- V-Brake sicher zum stehen.

MFGeh


----------



## CrashOversteel (7. August 2007)

@Gorth 
Den Steuersatz kannst du noch gegen einen Tune Bobo austauschen, spart nochmal 40g.

Und wenn du dir eine Marta kaufen willst dann nimm gleich eine mit IS spart gegenüber einer PM Bremse mit Adaptern auf IS 70g.

Kassette kannst du auch nch gegen XTR tauschen, falls du die Abstufung behalten willst (-40g). Bei Wechsel auf DA (12-27) sparst du sogar 80g.

Bei Pedalen stehen noch die neuen 970er Pedale zur Wahl sparen auch knappe 20g gegenüberden 959ern.


----------



## abbath (10. August 2007)




----------



## Der Yeti (10. August 2007)

Finde ich jetzt nicht so toll, sry...

Der Rahmen sieht zu klein aus-->> Sattelstütze, VRO!

Möglicherweise bist Du aber auch ein Riese, der Rahmen sieht auch schon so groß aus!


----------



## damonsta (10. August 2007)

Ich finde 3 verschiedene Silbertöne auch nicht so geil ehrlich gesagt. Top zum Fahren-sicher, aber optisch gar nicht mein Fall.


----------



## Focusbiker90 (10. August 2007)

Das Vorderrad hebt bestimmt schnell ab bergauf, oder?
Ansonsten schöne Parts 



Micha


----------



## Der Yeti (10. August 2007)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:


> Das Vorderrad hebt bestimmt schnell ab bergauf, oder?
> Ansonsten schöne Parts
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ein wichtiger Punkt, den Du da ansprichst!

Das Problem habe ich auch bei meinen Ausafhrten immer wieder festgestellt!

Sobald es an steile Rampen geht(25 % ca.) geht das Vorderrad sofort hoch, die logische Konsequenz daraus ist, dass ich aus dem Sattel muss, um das Rad wieder herunter zu drücken, was wiederum zur Folge hat, dass ich hinten keinen Grip mehr habe.

Folglich bleibt nur Schieben über...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeierFox (10. August 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Sobald es an steile Rampen geht(25 % ca.) geht das Vorderrad sofort hoch, die logische Konsequenz daraus ist, dass ich aus dem Sattel muss, um das Rad wieder herunter zu drücken, was wiederum zur Folge hat, dass ich hinten keinen Grip mehr habe.
> 
> Folglich bleibt nur Schieben über...


Ich glaub das Thema hatten wir schonmal, aber je nach Untergrund kann man mit Fahrtechnik so steile Rampen fahren das man eher hinten überkippt als das man schieben müsste (gibt ja noch ne Menge Möglichkeiten zwischen "Sitzen" und "Wiegetritt" die man bloß draufhaben muss). Kannst ja mal aufn nen Uphillkurs vorbeikommen 

Was das jetzt speziell mit dem Stumpi zu tun hat versteh ich aber nicht !


----------



## Exekuhtot (10. August 2007)

Genau Fahrtechnik ist alles! Dmals habe ich Stürze etc. auch immer aufs Material geschoben bis ich mal jemanden mit Fahrtechnik vor mir hatte...... Seitdem sage ich immer ok ok ich kann einfach nicht fahren.^^


----------



## CSB (10. August 2007)

Bei schlechter Sitzposition wegen falscher Rahmengröße hilft die beste "Uphill-Fahrtechnik" nichts


----------



## racejo (10. August 2007)

irgendwann bleibt halt nur noch arsch in den sattel rammen.

so hat man sein gewicht zentriert aufn bike. hitnen rutschts nicht durch und vorne hebts nicht ab


----------



## olli (11. August 2007)




----------



## rAd' N r0ll3r (11. August 2007)

schönes stadtrad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (11. August 2007)




----------



## _booze_ (11. August 2007)

son schöner schlichter rahmen und dann xtr dual control...is für mich wien schönes schnelles auto mit ner trucker-hupe die das kakerlaken lied spielt  ne jetzt bin ich selber verwirrt...


----------



## Der Yeti (11. August 2007)

CSB schrieb:


> Bei schlechter Sitzposition wegen falscher Rahmengröße hilft die beste "Uphill-Fahrtechnik" nichts



Genau so sieht's aus...

Ich komme jetzt auch schon wirklich sehr gut die Berge hoch, besser als vorher...

@Andere: Wenn man eine 410 er Sattelstütze(Thomson) auf max. rausgezogen hat, und vorne einen 7° Vorbau mit Flatlenker fährt, möchte ich gerne sehen, wie Ihr damit eine Steigung von über 25 % bewältigt!


----------



## _stalker_ (11. August 2007)

rAd' N r0ll3r schrieb:


> schönes stadtrad...



wenn ich mir dein quantec so ansehe solltest evtl. grade du auch mal über ein 29er nachdenken


----------



## Rocklandbiker (11. August 2007)

swiss-bikeman schrieb:


> mein neuer Titan-Hobel.... ja ich weiss, die Bildquali ist.. öhm.. nicht so gut
> 
> 
> > aus welchem Grund hast Du in dieser Lenkerhöhe noch Bar-Ends montiert, zum Wäsche trocknen


----------



## bighit_fsr (12. August 2007)

weiss nicht obs ein Kunstwerk ist, noch passt mir die Farbe der Sattelecken nicht. Wenn jemand schwarze über hat, ich tausche gern gegen rot, blau oder gelb oder cremeweiss







 

 

 



Kritik ist willkommen. 
Und: 
der Lenker baut mir schon auch zu hoch...


----------



## damonsta (12. August 2007)

Mein Neues:


----------



## DAMDAM (12. August 2007)

@Damonsta 

Schön ! , aber Dir ist schon klar das der 30iger schwerer ist als der Limited ? und die 2007ner Modelle auf 100mm Gablen ausgelegt sind ? Du kannst also ruhig deine Reba WC wieder auf 100mm hoch bauen


----------



## Leinetiger (12. August 2007)

eines der schönsten räder, die ich hier gesehen habe!!!!


----------



## damonsta (12. August 2007)

Danke!

@DAMDAM

Jep, das ist mir bewusst. Ich empfinde aber 1174g für einen Rahmen in XL schon als recht leicht, die 100g waren mir die mehreren 100 Euro nicht wert.
Vor allem will und werde ich damit keine Rekorde brechen, rennen soll es. 
Die Gabel werde ich wohl so weiterfahren. Mit 100mm wird es einfach nicht mehr quirlig genug sein. Vielleicht probiere ich das mal (im Winter!   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer09 (12. August 2007)

@damonsta Optisch ne Augenweide 
Aber irgendwie kann ich das Gewicht von 9,1Kg nicht ganz nachvollziehen, Teileliste'???!!! Weil teilweise hast du schon recht leichte Teile verbaut, wie Floatings, mini Rennradkassette usw. Also Teileliste!!!

Das Spiel mit schwarz und den roten Details ist sehr schön, auch wenn  ich manch anderes Teil austauschen würde.


----------



## damonsta (12. August 2007)

Racer09 schrieb:


> @damonsta Optisch ne Augenweide
> Aber irgendwie kann ich das Gewicht von 9,1Kg nicht ganz nachvollziehen, Teileliste'???!!! Weil teilweise hast du schon recht leichte Teile verbaut, wie Floatings, mini Rennradkassette usw. Also Teileliste!!!
> 
> Das Spiel mit schwarz und den roten Details ist sehr schön, auch wenn  ich manch anderes Teil austauschen würde.



Danke!

Teileliste kommt sobald es wirklich fertig ist. Dann ist es auch unter 9. Primär Schuld ist das 312g Stahlinnenlager. Das wird noch gegen ein Ti getauscht. Auf manche Teile will ich nicht verzichten, z.B SP41 Schaltzüge oder 2,25" Reifen. Auch die P6 hat ihre 247g. Das Rad soll halt absolut alltagstauglich bleiben. Und auch relativ bezahlbar.


----------



## Jobo21 (12. August 2007)

Guggus,
bin neu hier.Zeig euch erstmal mein Bike.Passt trotz der Reifen ganz gut hier rein,glaub und hoff ich zumindest.


----------



## bighit_fsr (12. August 2007)

extern verlinkt?
ich seh kein bike, auch nicht in Deiner Gallerie


----------



## damonsta (12. August 2007)

Vorgetäuscht!


----------



## Jobo21 (12. August 2007)

Uiuiui,
da ist mir wohl ein kleiner fehler passiert.
Jetzt müsste das Foto in meinem ersten Beitrag zu sehen sein,sorry.


----------



## damonsta (12. August 2007)

Nein, dir ist kein Fehler passiert. Das wollte hier zurecht nicht rein.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (12. August 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Nein, dir ist kein Fehler passiert. Das wollte hier zurecht nicht rein.



seh ich auch so  lohnt sich nicht hier reinzuschauen in letzter zeit


----------



## racejo (12. August 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Mein Neues:



und wie sich das lohnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobo21 (12. August 2007)

Ooohh,ist es wirklich so  ?
Könnt ihr mir sagen warum?
Oder ist hier nur Platz für ultraleichte Carbonräder?Wenn ja dann bin ich wohl falsch.


----------



## damonsta (12. August 2007)

Lies einfach mal im Thread hier. LESEN.

@racejo

Danke!


----------



## Jobo21 (12. August 2007)

Wohl das schönste Bike das ich je gesehen habe.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (12. August 2007)

Das Scale ist SO stimmig aufgebaut, dass es fast schon alles ZU stimmig ausschaut   Irgendwas markantes könnte noch rein... auch wenn mir jetzt nicht wirklich was spezielles einfallen mag  Passt halt alles super zusammen!
Bloß die Rock Shox würde ich nicht fahren, auch wenn sie sich farblich anbietet. Da hätte ich ne RC39 von Pace gewählt, ist leichter und steht dem Carbon Rahmen sehr gut.


----------



## unchained (12. August 2007)

ist aber weniger alltagstauglich


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (12. August 2007)

Inwiefern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (12. August 2007)

steifigkeitswerte ...


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (12. August 2007)

Das galt für die Vorgänger Modelle. Seit die 39er das gleiche Casting haben wie die 40 und 41 ist das Thema mangelnde Steifigkeit gegessen


----------



## unchained (12. August 2007)

ah okay, danke


----------



## damonsta (12. August 2007)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Das Scale ist SO stimmig aufgebaut, dass es fast schon alles ZU stimmig ausschaut   Irgendwas markantes könnte noch rein... auch wenn mir jetzt nicht wirklich was spezielles einfallen mag  Passt halt alles super zusammen!
> Bloß die Rock Shox würde ich nicht fahren, auch wenn sie sich farblich anbietet. Da hätte ich ne RC39 von Pace gewählt, ist leichter und steht dem Carbon Rahmen sehr gut.



Danke, das ist ein grosses Lob, denn darum gings mir primär.
Gründe gegen Pace:
1. Qualität/Zuverlässigkeit
2. Preis (habe die Reba WC sehr günstig bekommen)
3. Lockout

Die Steifigkeit sei mal dahin gestellt. Leichter ist auch nicht sooo wichtig. Hätte das Bike NUR leicht sein sollen hätte ich mir eher was drangeschraubt, was es eher an die 8kg Grenze bringen würde. Ich finde die Gabel optisch auch nicht so richtig geil, die Reba passt wie angegossen, als hätten die Designer sich abgesprochen


----------



## Don Trailo (13. August 2007)

@damonsta
vorneweg
ich steh nicht auf Carbon
ich steh nicht auf Scott
.... doch dein Bike ist ein Juwel geworden und ist zeitlos schön
molto bene, bravo! 
 .....das könnte ein neuer Klassiker werden
  have fun and ride  
 don trialo


----------



## mikeonbike (13. August 2007)

langsam kann man den fred hier dichtmachen und mit den anderen zusammenlegen. wenn man den cc-bikes (nur bilder) fred nimmt, dann sind dort teilweise deutlich edlere bikes abgebildet. bei einigen rädern hier muss man ziemlich schmerzfrei sein


----------



## damonsta (13. August 2007)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> @damonsta
> vorneweg
> ich steh nicht auf Carbon
> ich steh nicht auf Scott
> ...



Danke danke, es wird auch ordentlich gefahren, nur dekorativ ist ja langweilig


----------



## zymotique (13. August 2007)

@damonsta:
don trailo hat alles gesagt. 
das erste scale, das mir richtig gefällt!

@jobo21:
das weckt erinnerungen an alte zeiten, so anfang/mitte der 90er. da war die american position im triathlon ziemlich hip, und wer sich keinen rahmen mit steilem sitzrohr leisten konnte, der fuhr mit ziemlich ähnlich aussehenden sattelstützenunglücken herum. der lenker war allerdings auch ein wenig anders...


----------



## *adrenalin* (13. August 2007)

ich hoffe, es ist kunstwerk genug:







sattelstütze und vorbau werden noch getauscht, der kettenspanner bekommt noch ein vernünftiges finish und dann is fettich...


----------



## zymotique (13. August 2007)

sehr schick. 
ist das ein (teil-)carbonkettenblatt oder kommt das muster durch die jpeg-komprimierung drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (13. August 2007)

sieht verdammt schnell aus  und kunstwerk... ABER JA DOCH !!!


----------



## damonsta (13. August 2007)

Geiles Teil!
Geil wären noch goldene Abdeckkappen für die Eggbeater!


----------



## *adrenalin* (13. August 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Geiles Teil!
> Geil wären noch goldene Abdeckkappen für die Eggbeater!


gute idee! ich sammel noch ein paar kleinteile, dann geht noch mal ein paket zum eloxierer.

danke für die blumen!


----------



## mikeonbike (13. August 2007)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> gute idee! ich sammel noch ein paar kleinteile, dann geht noch mal ein paket zum eloxierer.
> 
> danke für die blumen!



das ist tatsächlich schick... aber ich würde nicht noch mehr teile eloxieren lassen, sonst wird's zuviel...


----------



## Popeye34 (13. August 2007)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> gute idee! ich sammel noch ein paar kleinteile, dann geht noch mal ein paket zum eloxierer.
> 
> danke für die blumen!



Was zahlt mann denn so für das Eloxieren +/- 

XzippO


----------



## *adrenalin* (14. August 2007)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> das ist tatsächlich schick... aber ich würde nicht noch mehr teile eloxieren lassen, sonst wird's zuviel...


stimmt, aber bspw. der vorbau wird noch in kompl. schwarz kommen (f99), es darf nicht zuviel farbe nebeneinander (z.b. cockpit), aber ein akzent an den pedalen würde passen (finde ich)...




xzippo schrieb:


> Was zahlt mann denn so für das Eloxieren +/-
> XzippO


habe bei www.eloxal-münchen.de für 17 kleinteile (incl. bremshebel und sattelstütze) 20,- euro netto zzgl. versand und mwst. bezahlt, also insg. ca. 34,- euro.


----------



## Popeye34 (14. August 2007)

WoW,
das hätte ich mir jetzt teurer vorgestellt!
Ich glaube das ich da auch etwas finden werde...
Danke für deine Mühe...

XzippO


----------



## damonsta (14. August 2007)

Klugscheiss Modus an:

www.eloxal-muenchen.de

Klugscheiss Modus aus.


----------



## Popeye34 (14. August 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Klugscheiss Modus an:
> 
> www.eloxal-muenchen.de
> 
> Klugscheiss Modus aus.



  so funktioniert auch der link...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (14. August 2007)

habe meinem Quantec ein XTR Update gegönnt










XzippO


----------



## TigersClaw (14. August 2007)

xzippo: schönes Bike, aber die schwarze Gabel am Quantec von *adrenalin* passt optisch besser, finde ich.


----------



## prinz_f (14. August 2007)

@xzippo: das ist vom fotografischen Wert das mit Abstand schönste Teil, dass ich hier gesehen habe! Das Bike selbst ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. Flaschenhalter und Farbe der Gabel passen nicht 100%ig. Neg. Vorbau gefällt mir an einen CC Bike besser - wichtiger ist aber dabei eine gute Sitzposition. Optisch gefallen mir besonders die super Proportionen der Rohre gut: Sattelstütze mit den Rahmenrohren. Wahnsinn - das Bild ist einfach nur Kunst!!!!!!!


----------



## damonsta (14. August 2007)

Wahnsinnig geiles Bild! Das Licht vor allem... Ich brauche einen guten Fotografen!


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (15. August 2007)

Wow... Respekt!   Fürs Bike ebenso wie für die Bilder.

Ne schwarze Fox würde natürlich noch besser kommen, aber stören tut die silberne auch nicht... Barends fehlten wohl noch oder? 

Was ich noch tun würde: blaue Schalträdchen fürs XTR. Ergibt dann unten ne schöne Linie zusammen mit den blauen Federn der Eggbeater und dem Blau an der Fox.


----------



## *adrenalin* (15. August 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Klugscheiss Modus an:
> 
> www.eloxal-muenchen.de
> 
> Klugscheiss Modus aus.



asche auf mein haupt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prinz_f (15. August 2007)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Wow... Respekt!   Fürs Bike ebenso wie für die Bilder.
> 
> Ne schwarze Fox würde natürlich noch besser kommen, aber stören tut die silberne auch nicht... Barends fehlten wohl noch oder?
> 
> Was ich noch tun würde: blaue Schalträdchen fürs XTR. Ergibt dann unten ne schöne Linie zusammen mit den blauen Federn der Eggbeater und dem Blau an der Fox.



oder einen blauen Schaltwerksbolzen - noch schönere Linie!


----------



## Flabes (15. August 2007)

@damonsta:
hast du deinen carbon-flaschenhalter noch zum verkauf?


----------



## Popeye34 (15. August 2007)

*@TigersClaw*
Ja, in der tat würde eine schwarze besser passen. Ich könnte ja mit Adrenalin tauschen?   Nein, ich habe nicht vor sie zu ersetzen, da sie sich sehr gut fahren lässt.... 

*@prinz_f*
Danke für die Blumen   , jaja die Federgabel... 
An den Flaschenhalter wird gearbeitet, die werden bald ersetzt, nur weis ich nicht gegen welche. Das mit dem Vorbau werde ich mal ausprobieren... 

*@damonsta*
komm zur schönen Alb, ich mache dir welche....

*@Goldene Zitrone*
Da sind normalerweise auch welche dran, da die sich aber etwas "verformt" haben, müssen sie ersetz/Repariert werden. Die Idee mit den blauen Schalträdchen/Schaltwerksbolzen ist prima, ist mir auch gleich in den Kopf gekommen als ich die 
Eggbeater montierte! 



*XzippO*​


----------



## Don Trailo (15. August 2007)

so nach tausenden von kilometern , musste mein geliebtes salti in die schönheitsklinik( obwohl ventana`s pulverbeschichtung super ist)
 und da ich die neue 08er  fox F120 RLC  nun fahre lag es in der hand den hauptrahmen weiss zu pulvern  
 was nun noch fehlt ist ein weisser sattel ,die rote hope,schalträdchen  sattelklemme und noch ne kurbel( die kurbel  wird im herbst in japan gekauft) und ev noch ein shadow-xtr
 vorneweg: silber/weiss empfinde ich viel edler als das langweile schwarz/weiss
ist ja ein  ventana und nicht ein canyon oder radon  
 happy trails  ich muss nun die gabel testen......


----------



## M4d_K3kz (15. August 2007)

SPAMMER *fg*

ich hoffe die bremsleitung vorne wird noch gekürzt ... ansonsten sehr schönes ding auch wenn evt eine carbonweiße-silberne sattelstütze sicher gut am rad aussieht ...


----------



## Nose (15. August 2007)

chic!


----------



## Popeye34 (15. August 2007)

ein Traum in weis!
Mir gefällt es auch, ist sehr ausgefallen....

XzippO


----------



## damonsta (15. August 2007)

Gefällt mir RICHTIG gut, viel Liebe zum Detail und sehr durchdacht!

PS: schickst du mir vielleicht ein Paar Bilder des Hope rot an meine Email Adresse unter diesem Post?

Wäre super!


----------



## Don Trailo (15. August 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Gefällt mir RICHTIG gut, viel Liebe zum Detail und sehr durchdacht!
> 
> PS: schickst du mir vielleicht ein Paar Bilder des Hope rot an meine Email Adresse unter diesem Post?
> 
> Wäre super!


 schon erledigt


----------



## Gorth (15. August 2007)

Hi,

sowohl dein Titus als auch das Ventana sind sehr schöne Räder geworden. Viel Spaß mit den Rädern! Die Kombination aus silber, weiß und rot gefällt mir richtig gut!

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (15. August 2007)

Gorth schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sowohl dein Titus als auch das Ventana sind sehr schöne Räder geworden. Viel Spaß mit den Rädern! Die Kombination aus silber, weiß und rot gefällt mir richtig gut!
> 
> Viele Grüße



besten dank!  ja ich hab spass an beiden bikes und fahre sie auch(fast) täglich!


----------



## maSk (16. August 2007)

Wenn ich dir einen Tip geben darf bezüglich des Sattels, der Arione würde bei dir bestimmt auch gut aussehen, gibts auch in weiß mit Silberstreifen.
Natürlich, wie bei jedem Sattel "erst probesitzen"


----------



## Don Trailo (16. August 2007)

maSk schrieb:


> Wenn ich dir einen Tip geben darf bezüglich des Sattels, der Arione würde bei dir bestimmt auch gut aussehen, gibts auch in weiß mit Silberstreifen.
> Natürlich, wie bei jedem Sattel "erst probesitzen"



 stimmt auch ne möglichkeit  
 ob mein A**** da sich wohlfühlen wird??
 sitze seit 15 jahren auf flite`s


----------



## Ronon Dex (16. August 2007)

hi
hier mein kunstwerk





ich hoffe es gefällt
gruß


----------



## Popeye34 (16. August 2007)

@Ronon Dex
uns muss es ja nicht gefallen, sondern dir!
Das mit dem Vorbau ist nicht so ganz mein Fall. 
Das Rad an sich sieht in Natura bestimmt viel besser aus, als auf dem  (überbelichtete) Bild.

XzippO


----------



## Flabes (16. August 2007)

der vorbau ist echt assi  
sonst schickes bike


----------



## Ronon Dex (16. August 2007)

danke, ja mir gefällts


----------



## damonsta (16. August 2007)

Ein gutes Bild bitte!
Mit den blauen Teilchen sieht es gescheit fotografiert gut aus!
Sofern ein CD gut aussehen kann


----------



## GlanDas (16. August 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Sofern ein CD gut aussehen kann



sei nicht so neidisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (17. August 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Ein gutes Bild bitte!
> Mit den blauen Teilchen sieht es gescheit fotografiert gut aus!
> Sofern ein CD gut aussehen kann





Und das sagt ein Scott-Fahrer


----------



## Ronon Dex (17. August 2007)

Hier noch mehr Bilder:


----------



## chri5 (17. August 2007)

^^^
Sehr schoen!   
Hau noch blaue Hope II Naben rein und gut is!


----------



## Ronon Dex (17. August 2007)

ey die frm naben sind erst seit gestern da drinne


----------



## Popeye34 (17. August 2007)

So,
nun sieht es anders aus! Bessere Bilder (man kann etwas erkennen). besseres Bike 
Sehr schöne Kombination mit den blauen Akzenten, passt alles sehr schön zusammen.Was sagt die Waage?
Gefällt mir gut dein Cannondale, nur der V O R B A U ! 

XzippO


----------



## Ronon Dex (17. August 2007)

wird demnächst gewogen, aber was gäb es beim vorbau denn für alternativen?
ich kenne jetzt keinen shop wo man für die gabel vorbauten kaufen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (17. August 2007)

Gefällt schon viel besser!


----------



## Popeye34 (17. August 2007)

Ronon Dex schrieb:


> wird demnächst gewogen, aber was gäb es beim vorbau denn für alternativen?
> ich kenne jetzt keinen shop wo man für die gabel vorbauten kaufen kann.



Es ging mir rein um die Optik deines gedrehten Vorbaus...
schau mal:
http://www.roox.at/roox/Components_web_2006/product_page_stems_2006.htm ganz unten.

http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=412

XzippO


----------



## CrashOversteel (18. August 2007)

Wie wärs denn vielleicht mit einer blauen Tune Sattelstütze oder oder blauen Schaltröllchen und blauen Kettenblattschrauben. Würd sicher gut rüberkommen. 

Ansonsten gefällts mir, bis auf den Vorbau.

Der Syntace Vorbau, ist ja mal Sinnlos bei ihm. Ich werfe mal noch einen FRM ein.


----------



## mete (18. August 2007)

Jetzt komplett...


----------



## damonsta (18. August 2007)

Geile Feile!


----------



## Ronon Dex (18. August 2007)

den frm vorbau hab ich schon gesehn...aber ich find der würde nciht zum bike passen und der ist auch ein bisschen teuer^^
und blaue kettenblattschrauben hab ich auch irgendwo zuhause rummliegen, vielleicht kommen die bald mal dran
und zu der blauen sattelstütze: da fände ich wär schon wieder zu viel blau, wobei das sicher auch gut aussehen würde

gruß


----------



## robbitobbi (18. August 2007)

@ Ronon Dex:
 find dein CD sehr gelungen, die blauen Parts sind sehr dezent eingesetzt, nicht übermäßig viel  
 ich würde noch einen Flaschenhalter in silber o. schwarz mit blauen Schräubchen anbringen und gut is´.


----------



## Don Trailo (18. August 2007)

*@mete
 top
 zeitlos und elegant  *


----------



## Ronon Dex (18. August 2007)

danke @ robbitobbi
sowas hört man gern^^
ja ich hatte vielleicht vor demnächst einen flaschenhalter von taxc dranzubauen...
gruß


----------



## cluso (18. August 2007)

@Don Trailo

@ Mete


JA, das sind Räder die ich unter Kunstwerke verstehe. Super schön.

@Ronon Dex

Hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber willst du die Kurbel noch tauschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronon Dex (18. August 2007)

warum denn kurbeltauschen?


----------



## Milass (18. August 2007)

Ronon Dex schrieb:


> warum denn kurbeltauschen?



Weils ne Xt ist


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (18. August 2007)

Ich würde als aller erstes mal die P-bone gegen eine Fatty tauschen. Oder was wiegt so ne P-bone eigentlich?


----------



## FeierFox (18. August 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Weils ne Xt ist


Diese fundierten Begründungen liest man hier echt viel zu oft. Nenn mir mal nen brauchbares Argument was gegen die Kurbel spricht.


----------



## Ronon Dex (18. August 2007)

was ist an xt auszusetzten?...ich find die gut fÃ¼r 100â¬ bekommt man nichts besseres find ich
ich hab echt keine ahnung was die p-bone wiegt^^...aber die ist schÃ¶n steif...und so fattys sind doch bestimmt teuer oder nicht


----------



## damonsta (18. August 2007)

Ja, Fatte Frauen sind teuer! Und Hässlich! Hässlich! 

@FeierFox

An ein Kunstwerk sollte keine 0815 Kurbel geschraubt werden. Ein Kunstwerk ist was Einzigartiges. Eine XT Kurbel nicht. Du verteidigst diese zwar oft und gerne, aber bei den meisten hier stösst es auf taube Ohren.


----------



## cluso (18. August 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Weils ne Xt ist





FeierFox schrieb:


> Diese fundierten Begründungen liest man hier echt viel zu oft. Nenn mir mal nen brauchbares Argument was gegen die Kurbel spricht.



Fundierte Begründung?

Von technischer Seite spricht natürlich nichts gegen eine XT. 

Aber wenn er schon angefangen mit FRM "Tuning"-Naben und Leichtbaustütze, dann wäre halt mein nächster Gedanke die Kurbel gegen was "hochwertigeres" "kultigeres" zu tauschen.

Grüße


----------



## damonsta (18. August 2007)




----------



## Don Trailo (18. August 2007)

*@FeierFox*

mister damonsta und monsieur cluso haben gesprochen  
und ich kann da nur zustimmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronon Dex (18. August 2007)

ich hab halt nicht so viel geld für sowas...bin halt noch schüler


----------



## andi1969 (18. August 2007)

Ronon Dex schrieb:


> ich hab halt nicht so viel geld für sowas...bin halt noch schüler



Schönes Cannondale und mit Deinen *Mitteln *Top(bis auf den Flaschenhalter) weiter so


----------



## ViperSinn (18. August 2007)

So ähnlich wird meins aussehen, wenn ich es diese Woche geliefert bekomme. Handelt sich um ein Produktfoto. Bei mir sind dann nur etwas andere Teile verbaut.


----------



## Nose (18. August 2007)

und wen interessiert das bitte, vipersinn?


----------



## Silencium (18. August 2007)

Ich finde gegen eine XT-Kurbel ist gar nichts einzuwenden.
Von der Optik finde ich sie hübscher als die SRAM und Race Face Kurbeln.

Die Cobalt SL von CB wäre aber was feines


----------



## ViperSinn (18. August 2007)

Nose schrieb:


> und wen interessiert das bitte, vipersinn?



dich scheinbar nicht, aber einfach mal die fresse halten ist besser als immer hier rufen... bin normal nicht so drauf nur halt bei typen wie dir schon ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flabes (18. August 2007)

ein katalogbild hat hier aber nichts zu suchen!


----------



## Crazy Creek (18. August 2007)

schönes cd ! flaschenhalter kommt ja demnächst


----------



## ViperSinn (19. August 2007)

Flabes schrieb:


> ein katalogbild hat hier aber nichts zu suchen!




habe ich etwas überlesen? tschuldigung. wusste gar nicht dass biken engstirnig und kleinkarriert macht...?! ich sollte doch wieder rasenhalma spielen...


----------



## jones (19. August 2007)

ViperSinn schrieb:


> ich sollte doch wieder rasenhalma spielen...



  -  immer locker bleiben

es heißt eben EURE Kunstwerke und nicht "schau, was ich vor hab aufzubauen.

dann erst das bike aufbauen und foto machen - aber bitte nicht wieder ein handybild - das gibt hier so unendlich lange diskussionen


----------



## Nose (19. August 2007)

immer locker bleiben ist ne gute ansage.
ich hab mich flapsig ausgedrückt. ist doch kein ding.
flabes hat sich auch flapsig ausgedrückt. was solls.

zumal: wir haben beide recht.

aber wenn du das ding daheim hast und es schön ist, dann kannst es gerne hier posten. zumal das bild da oben ja kein schlechtes fahrrad zeigt, aber eben das (imho einzige!) manko hat dass es ein katalogbild ist und nicht dein eigen!

grüße
Nose


----------



## Der Yeti (19. August 2007)

Oha, second account oder wat?

Katalogbilder zeigen Stangenware, und Stangenwaren sind keine Kunstwerke, also gehören sie hier zu 99,999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999....% nicht rein....

Das 0,0111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111 % was da fehlt bezeichnet Kompositionen, wie man sie bei manchen Firmen aussuchen kann, zb bei Rose...

Und ja, Red Bulls, können auch Kunstwerke ergeben, werdet ihr bald sehen


----------



## Don Trailo (19. August 2007)

hey people

 ihr kennt doch das suchtverhalten der vorfreude auf ein bike _ ( diese langen tage und nächte warten auf die post oder händleranruf, die partenerin entfindet dich launisch.... man setzt sich vor dem pc und dann  öffnet man diese seite und dann.... shit , nein -ja- ich poste mal ein bild.... es ist so grausman zu warten...)_ 

der junge hatte halt nicht die nerven zu warten um zu posten  
 kann passieren , man ist ja nicht immer cool.............
 also *easy* doch wie gehabt diese   fred  ist immer noch ein intressanter und solls auch bleiben


----------



## Der Yeti (19. August 2007)

Hmm, das stimmt natürlich...

Aber muss es dann ausgerechnet in den Kunswerke-Thread???


----------



## FeierFox (19. August 2007)

Ich schaffs noch die XT Kurbel mit Schräubchen und den richtigen Blättern zu basteln die hier auch als Kunstwerk durchgeht. 
Stimmt aber, ich hab mal wieder den ökonomischen Aspekt im Vordergrund gesehn, und das ist in dem Fall ja unsinnig. Also: raus mit dat Ding !


----------



## cluso (19. August 2007)

Ronon Dex schrieb:


> ich hab halt nicht so viel geld für sowas...bin halt noch schüler



Kein Problem. Ein Bike ist ja nur in ganz seltenen Fällen fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (19. August 2007)

cluso schrieb:


> Kein Problem. Ein Bike ist ja nur in ganz seltenen Fällen fertig.



in der tat 
und wir sind ja nur hier für inspirationen


----------



## Der Yeti (19. August 2007)




----------



## Ampelhasser (19. August 2007)

Mein Geländefahrrad:Marschall Gunslinger 








Ampel


----------



## M4d_K3kz (19. August 2007)

geiles ding wenn der riser net wäre  dieser rahmen ist klasse aber auch so schwer


----------



## Ronon Dex (19. August 2007)

an die xt kommen ja bald vielleicht auch blaue kettenblattschrauben, die hab ich schon lange bei mir rummliegen...muss mal sehen wann^^

und ampelhasser dein bike ist echt schick


----------



## mete (20. August 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Oha, second account oder wat?
> 
> Katalogbilder zeigen Stangenware, und Stangenwaren sind keine Kunstwerke, also gehören sie hier zu 99,999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999....% nicht rein....
> 
> ...



Das mit den Einsen stimmt aber ganz und gar nicht, das solltest Du Dir nochmal ansehen .


----------



## Der Yeti (20. August 2007)

-.-

Shit, Das ist doch zu lange her


Edit: Bitteschön: 0,111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111..................................


----------



## salzbrezel (20. August 2007)

Neeeeeee...
 0,0000000000000000000000000000
000000000000000000000000000000
000000000000000000000000000000
000000000000000000000000000001

muss das heißen!


----------



## Don Trailo (20. August 2007)

@Ampelhasser

 back to the future
 great 

....but  flat please


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ampelhasser (20. August 2007)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> @Ampelhasser
> 
> back to the future
> great
> ...


 
Dankeschön....Duraflite ist schon bestellt 

Ampel


----------



## Silencium (20. August 2007)

Könnt ihr mal bitte aufhören hier rumzuspamen und wieder zum Thema kommen? Danke! -.-


----------



## Deleted 1612 (20. August 2007)

HiHo...

Darf ich meine beiden S-Works hier einstellen?
Sind zwar komplett Standardkomponenten verbaut, aber alles gecustomized...

Gruß Frank


----------



## Der böse Wolf (20. August 2007)

GMasterB schrieb:


> HiHo...
> 
> Darf ich meine beiden S-Works hier einstellen?
> Sind zwar komplett Standardkomponenten verbaut, aber alles gecustomized...
> ...



Wenn Du meinst das die hier herein gehören, klar. Wenn sie Ständer, Reflektoren und Schutzbleche haben, NEIN!


----------



## Der Yeti (20. August 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Neeeeeee...
> 0,0000000000000000000000000000
> 000000000000000000000000000000
> 000000000000000000000000000000
> ...



Verdammt 

Aber jetzt wo ich den Taschenrechner gefunden habe, muss ich zugeben, dass es stimmt


----------



## Ampelhasser (20. August 2007)

> Neeeeeee...
> 0,0000000000000000000000000000
> 000000000000000000000000000000
> 000000000000000000000000000000
> 000000000000000000000000000001


 


> Bitteschön: 0,111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111 11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111 11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111 11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111 11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111 11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111 11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111 111111111..................................


 
Jungs, tauscht ihr hier Eure IQ Werte aus?

@GMasterB: Stell ruhig Deine Bilder rein. Schlimmer als der sinnlose Buchstabensalat von einigen hier kann es kaum sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (20. August 2007)

GMasterB schrieb:


> HiHo...
> 
> Darf ich meine beiden S-Works hier einstellen?
> Sind zwar komplett Standardkomponenten verbaut, aber alles gecustomized...
> ...



S-works ist immer herzlich willkommen


----------



## Der Yeti (20. August 2007)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Jungs, tauscht ihr hier Eure IQ Werte aus?
> 
> @GMasterB: Stell ruhig Deine Bilder rein. Schlimmer als der sinnlose Buchstabensalat von einigen hier kann es kaum sein



Der war gut!























Nicht!


----------



## M4d_K3kz (20. August 2007)

komisch ich erinnere mich das der yeti sich doch mal aufgeregt hat das hier keine kunstwerke gepostet wurden ... oder irre ich mich?

also back to topic es sei denn du findest die posts von dir sind kunst


----------



## spooky817 (20. August 2007)

Eh, auf dieser seite ist nur ein Kunstwerke ;-( wat is los??? Wollt ihr leute nicht lieber auch kunstwerke sehen ???? Aber gebe euch ja recht Katalogbilder, und stangenware sind keine Kunstwerke!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wenn man sich ein durchdachtes Koncept vornimmt und dann nach und nach ein Bike form annimmt bis einfach alles passt, dann ist's ein gelungenes Kunstwerk... das will ich sehen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sir-florian (21. August 2007)

@ Yeti: Wenn du deinen Gurkenbratgerätsatz löschst schenkt der Thread dir zu Weihnachten ein Bonanzarad zur Belohnung. Ich kann gar keine Infos mehr aufnehmen, ich lese nur noch Gurke, Gurke, Gurke


----------



## Re-spekt (21. August 2007)

hier werden sicher auch CC Marathon Kunstwerke akzeptiert !!?

oder - versuch mich jetzt mal !


----------



## Re-spekt (21. August 2007)




----------



## sporty (21. August 2007)

Respekt !

Würde ich gerne mal mit fahren ..

obwohl es aussieht als wenn es schon mal mit 40 km/h gegen die Mauer gefahren ist


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (21. August 2007)

Also unkonventionell ist es allemal, soviel steht fest. Aber mein Ding ist es nicht... Zumindest optisch. Ne Runde mit drehen würde ich aber schon gerne mal, aus reiner Neugier.
Was wiegt es denn?


----------



## Re-spekt (21. August 2007)

etwa 12,1 kg - Ziel sind 12 trotz dieser Eigenart 

also mit 40 gegen die Wand - beleidigt mich ! 

wennschon mit 64 gegen die Wand !
das ist nähmlich die Höchstgeschwindigkeit die ich aus eigener Kraft ohne jegliche Hilfe erreichen kann !

in der Tat - dies Gefährt mag keine Trails (fast unmöglich zu fahren)
dafür ist es auf einfachen CC Tracks und bei Marathon´s konkurenzfähig !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (21. August 2007)

Testen wir mal euer technisches Verständnis!  

wer sieht die Eigenart- die er noch nie gesehen hat ? 
wer erkennt das  - was eine Frage aufwirft ?


----------



## TigersClaw (21. August 2007)

64 kmh auf gerader Strecke ohne Gefälle und Rückwind, und das mit den Reifen? Respekt, zeig mal Deine Waden, das dürften hier einige bezweifeln 

Eigenarten?

Vorne Magura, hinten V-Brake?

3 Schaltungen?

Bei dem Bike dreht sich mir echt der Magen um 

Wie wärs wenn Du zusätzlich zu den Felgenbremsen noch Scheiben montierst, nur so zur Sicherheit?


----------



## maSk (21. August 2007)

Er ist ein "Linksklingeler" - schnappt ihn euch!


----------



## Re-spekt (21. August 2007)

du bist aber nett !!  TigersCloun

es wird mir eine Ehre sein - das du mir aus dem Wege gehst !!
ist ja auch keine schwierigkeit - erkennst mich ja !

aber,

hast schon Erfahrung mit der Ausstattung - und deine Bild Auflösung ist sicher gut !!
Fragen hast du keine - ist gut !


----------



## Re-spekt (21. August 2007)

maSk schrieb:


> Er ist ein "Linksklingeler" - schnappt ihn euch!



ich wohn hier in D´Dorf 
du glaubst nicht was hier los ist !!

ich muß klingeln können!       er nimmt auch den linken Daumen -und nur links war noch platz!


----------



## Kruko (21. August 2007)

Hier mal zwei von meinen Bikes:

Mein GT Xizang





Mein GT Zaskar LE





Mehr Fotos findet Ihr in meiner Galerie


----------



## Re-spekt (21. August 2007)

schöne Bike´s  die du da hast ! (im ernst)
 3.444  Gründe die deine   - zu meinem unterscheiden !  









P.S. er ist von März 07 - naja und ca. 500 hab ich auf nem KTM gespuhlt


----------



## Kruko (21. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> schöne Bike´s  die du da hast ! (im ernst)
> 3.444  Gründe die deine   - zu meinem unterscheiden !
> 
> 
> P.S. er ist von März 07 - naja und ca. 500 hab ich auf nem KTM gespuhlt



Also mit solchen Behauptungen solltest DU ein wenig vorsichtiger sein. Ich habe zwar mehr Auswahl, aber bewegt werden die Bikes alle!! Meine Fahrleistung liegt seit März auch bei ca. 3000 km.

Ich gebe Dir mal einen guten Reinigungstip: Für Motorräder gibt es S100 Reiniger. Damit glänzen die Räder nach dem Waschen wie neu


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. August 2007)

Das LTS ist auf alle Fälle ein Kunstwerk. Optisch zwar nicht mein Fall, aber technisch sehr interessant und offensichtlich mit viel Liebe aufgebaut.

2 Kettenblätter - 9 Ritzel - 3? Gang-Nabe - Hat das Ding wirklich theoretische 54 Gänge?

Haben die Dual Control-Hebel nicht ein anderes Übersetzungsverhältnis als die HS 33?

Das GT-Logo an der Gabelbrücke finde ich schön gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (21. August 2007)

Das Zaskar LE ist ja mal so richtig geil.

Bei dem Ding obendrüber musste ich ganz spontan an "Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas" denken.


----------



## salzbrezel (21. August 2007)

@ Re-Spekt
Der Dämpfer hat eine vieeeeeeeeeeeel zu lange Einbaulänge. Auch die Metallkonstruktion, die den Dämfer in der Travel-Chips-Aufnahme hält nützt wenig. Sie müsste Länger sein. So kommt das Tretlager zu hoch... deswegen kannst du mit dem STS auch nur schwerlich Trails fahren. Ich sehe ja ein, dass es schwierig ist einen Trunion-Dämpfer mit Travel-Chips zu bekommen, aber die Beschaffung lohnt sich. 

Gruß von einem STS-Besitzer!


----------



## daniel77 (21. August 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Bei dem Ding obendrüber musste ich ganz spontan an "Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas" denken.



Naja, nach einem ganzen Koffer diverser Drogen kommt man bei 54 Gängen schon mal durcheinander..........
Das Xizang gefällt.

@Re-spekt: 3400km in 6 Monaten sind für die meisten (in diesem Unterforum) nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## Jaypeare (21. August 2007)

Na da hat aber jemand ein gesundes Selbstbewusstsein (manche nennen es auch Arroganz).

Das LTS ist auf jeden Fall mal was Anderes. Optisch grausig, technisch zusammengestückelt, aber definitv einzigartig.

Bei dem Zaskar LE würd ich die roten Reifen weglassen. Ist zu viel des Guten und sieht irgendwie nach Kinderfahrrad aus .


----------



## Re-spekt (21. August 2007)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Das LTS ist auf alle Fälle ein Kunstwerk. Optisch zwar nicht mein Fall, aber technisch sehr interessant und offensichtlich mit viel Liebe aufgebaut.
> 
> 2 Kettenblätter - 9 Ritzel - 3? Gang-Nabe - Hat das Ding wirklich theoretische 54 Gänge?
> 
> ...



du liegst richtig 54 allerdings überschneiden sich ein Paar (logisch)
aber alle sind Fahrbar (kein 11er Ritzel) 
du liegst auch richtig mit der Übersetzung der Dual Control - konnte das aber lösen!
eins ist dir entgangen - Wendler hinten mit Tectro Armen

und in der Tat ich liebe das Ding - weil es mich fortwährend vergewaltigt !!
vom Fahrgefühl unbeschreiblich - allerdings nur auf schnellen Strecken !


----------



## TigersClaw (21. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> du bist aber nett !!  TigersCloun



Mein Nickname ist TigersClaw, zum Clown machst Du Dich hier eher, aber lern erstmal wie man das schreibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (21. August 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Das Zaskar LE ist ja mal so richtig geil.
> 
> Bei dem Ding obendrüber musste ich ganz spontan an "Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas" denken.


----------



## Re-spekt (21. August 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> @ Re-Spekt
> Der Dämpfer hat eine vieeeeeeeeeeeel zu lange Einbaulänge. Auch die Metallkonstruktion, die den Dämfer in der Travel-Chips-Aufnahme hält nützt wenig. Sie müsste Länger sein. So kommt das Tretlager zu hoch... deswegen kannst du mit dem STS auch nur schwerlich Trails fahren. Ich sehe ja ein, dass es schwierig ist einen Trunion-Dämpfer mit Travel-Chips zu bekommen, aber die Beschaffung lohnt sich.
> 
> Gruß von einem STS-Besitzer!


vieeeeeel zu lang-
das war schon klar - das das Tretlager zu hoch kommt - bringt aber Federweg  - etwas über 100mm
die Gabel vorn hat das auch ! bei total harmonischen bewegungen !

ich dachte - ein all Terrain Bike ist nicht möglich - so muß ich mich 
entscheiden ! (ich wohn in Düsseldorf kein Downhill keine Trails)

Die Änderung um ein engen CC Trail zu fahren ist in Arbeit (Hurrycat) 
aber wenn ich von Feldweg auf ein Wurzelweg oder Querfeldein fahre mit wirklich schlechem gelände dann geht das mit  - fast unverminderter Geschwindikeit nicht nur rein sondern weiter!  

ich wäre so gern mit dem Ding in Duisburg gefahren - das wäre der Hammer! nächstes Jahr - zeig ich was mit Speed (Schwung) geht ! wenn dann der Rahmen bricht - so soll es sein !!


----------



## Der Yeti (21. August 2007)

Wenn ich mir deine Bikes so ansehe, dann ist es nur rechtens, lieber Respekt, dass Du mich als unwissend darstellst...

Du wirst bald merken, wie der Hase hier läuft...am Anfang sind aber irgendwie viele so wie du:

arrogant, augeblasen, what ever, im Endeffekt alles das Gleiche!


----------



## damonsta (21. August 2007)

Du doch auch Brutus/Yeti!


----------



## Der Yeti (21. August 2007)

Hihi, schon wieder auf Konfrontationskurs Boris???

Dachte Du hast Dich gebessert


----------



## damonsta (21. August 2007)

Maul jetzt, Bikes bitte


----------



## JDEM (21. August 2007)

Aber bitte schöne Bikes und nicht mehr sowas wie das STS :kotz:


----------



## Re-spekt (21. August 2007)

Hier wird doch nur gelaaaabert - wie in den Fußballforen - (alles Topspieler -Top Trainer und Geschäftsführer)

der eine so der andere so - am Inhalt des Textes kann man seinen gegenüber erkennen, wenn er einen Inhalt hat ! 

schau Salzbre. o. Geisterf die haben Inhalt - die müssen mein Bike nicht gut finden - aber ich kann erkennen das sie Ahnung haben !

wenn ich ( jemand / dich) um einem "Nachlauf" frage  -  denkst du an Kinderspiele ?? oder ?

hier hat jeder das Recht zu sein wie er will  - auf der Strecke erledigt sich das durch Power/Material - aber wir sind hier nicht auf der Strecke - doch könnte man es trotzdem sportlich sehen.

nur andere beleidigen -  das gehört sich nicht ! 
hab ich jemand beleidigt ??? nie !!! hoff ich wenigsten.

das Recht arrogant zu sein   - nehm ich mir ! oder besser - "steht mir zu"!


----------



## daniel77 (21. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> das Recht arrogant zu sein   - nehm ich mir ! oder besser - "steht mir zu"!


warum?


----------



## Re-spekt (21. August 2007)

Naja, nach einem ganzen Koffer diverser Drogen kommt man bei 54 Gängen schon mal durcheinander...

um mich vor so einem Mist zu schützen !!

sonst kannst du ja mal erklären was da steht !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (21. August 2007)

nur andere beleidigen -  das gehört sich nicht ! 
hab ich jemand beleidigt ??? nie !!! hoff ich wenigsten.

[/QUOTE]



Ja hast du, oder hast Du schon vergessen, was Du mir heute um 0 Uhr 38 als PN geschickt hast???

Soll ichs hier auch nochmal reinstellen???


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (21. August 2007)

@re-spekt
Du solltest halt akzeptieren, dass jemand Dein Bike sauhässlich findet und dazu auch noch das technische stark anzweifelt. Unabhängig davon ist es halt mit 12kg eher Typ Bleiklumpen


----------



## Re-spekt (21. August 2007)

Ich stell es ein !!
eine PN mit Inhalt !!

Mittleid bekommt man geschenkt 
aber Neid muß man sich erarbeiten!

_du kannst mir ja mal erklären wo ich ein 50 zähne blatt für eine 110 lochkreis herkrieg - oder alternativ für ne hollotech XT 

kannst du nicht weil du keine ahnung hast !

ich kann alle 20gänge fahren auf großem wie auf kleinem - und vor allem kann ich mit meinem 72 kg auch ne superleichte dura Ace kurbel im gelände fahren - mit weiten Lagerschalen !
was die gabel wiegt bei 80mm darfst du garnicht wissen - sonst muß du weinen !!!
und wie das Rad sich sonst fährt -kannst du auch nie erleben - wenn du mich nicht fragst ? aber ich verzeih dir !!_Hier war von einem anderen Rad die Rede!


----------



## daniel77 (21. August 2007)

Arroganz ist eine schlechte Charaktereigenschaft. 

1. Erklär Du mir doch wofür Du 54 Gänge brauchst, wenn sich bei 3x9 schon die Übersetzungen überschneiden

2. Was willst Du mit einem MTB (ein Fully noch dazu) das, nach eigener Aussage, auf Trails fast unmöglich zu fahren ist  

Ich respektiere die unkonventionelle Bastelei und die damit verbundene Arbeit voll und ganz, der Sinn erschließt sich mir jedoch nicht. Die Optik ist wie so oft eben Geschmackssache.


----------



## Re-spekt (21. August 2007)

@re-spekt
Du solltest halt akzeptieren, dass jemand Dein Bike sauhässlich findet und dazu auch noch das technische stark anzweifelt. Unabhängig davon ist es halt mit 12kg eher Typ Bleiklumpen "

wenn einer nur seine Meinung abgibt ist das auch relativ in Ordnung !

die aussage Sauhässlich  kann ich auch gut ab !

aber leider nimmst auch du stellung - deine Aussage sind 12 kg bei der Ausstattung (Bleischweer) 

jetzt kann ich Antworten -verstehst du - 
ein GTI wiegt auch weniger als ein Hummer   - aber versuch mal mit dem Hummer einen Slalom zu fahren - oder mit dem GTI durch die Wüste !

es zeigt das du entweder Schreibfaul bist oder keine Ahnung hast !
Zeig doch mal was !!!


----------



## Re-spekt (21. August 2007)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Arroganz ist eine schlechte Charaktereigenschaft.
> 
> 1. Erklär Du mir doch wofür Du 54 Gänge brauchst, wenn sich bei 3x9 schon die Übersetzungen überschneiden
> 
> ...



in der Tat im normalen Leben ist es eine schlechte Charaktereigensch. 
aber im normalen Leben kann ich meinen gegenüber einschätzen !

da gibt es Anstand und Verhaltensregeln u.v.m. 

Arroganz ist eine Möglichkeit sich vor der anderen Selbstüberschätzung zu schützen ! 

siehst du - und auch du hast Fragen ! aber die Form gefällt mir noch nicht!!



und schau Schnitzelfreund - schau ich in seine Fotos --
ein nettes und bestimmt gutes / teures Rad von der Stange -  (gehört es dir denn ? ) ich geh gleich rüber und hol mir eins zur Probefahrt beim Händler - wenn ich zurück komm hat der eine Finanzierung fertig !
und jetzt fühlt er sich angemacht - dabei sag ich nur die Wahrheit - keine Bewertung !!


----------



## M4d_K3kz (21. August 2007)

also bitte mal den ball flachhalten ... man kann nicht erwarten das hier alle forenuser still stehen wenn sich einer anmeldet. 

und ich denke es leuchtet jedem der die materie kennt ein, das man 54 gänge mit 3gang, 8fach hinten und 3fach vorne absolut nicht braucht. ausserdem halte ich das gewicht von 12,1 kg für unrealistisch .. 
mich würde es freuen wenn es an der waage hängend präsentiert werden könnte BITTE


----------



## Re-spekt (21. August 2007)

Hepatitis schrieb:


> also bitte mal den ball flachhalten ... man kann nicht erwarten das hier alle forenuser still stehen wenn sich einer anmeldet.
> 
> und ich denke es leuchtet jedem der die materie kennt ein, das man 54 gänge mit 3gang, 8fach hinten und 3fach vorne absolut nicht braucht. ausserdem halte ich das gewicht von 12,1 kg für unrealistisch ..
> mich würde es freuen wenn es an der waage hängend präsentiert werden könnte BITTE



Ja - geht doch !!

Frag mich doch einfach wofür ich 54 Gänge brauch ! (PN)

der eine sagt 12 kg ist Blei schwer - du sagst unrealistisch !

aber mal ehrlich - ich bau so ein Rad - ich bau auch ne Waage die 12kg anzeigt ! 
kl. Fehler aber nicht der rede 2 x 9     x3 (oder 4) denn 3x3 x8 macht 72Gänge

also - mach ich es nicht für die Gänge !!!!! HOOOOOOO


----------



## CassandraComplx (21. August 2007)

Noch jemand Popcorn ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (21. August 2007)

Komm schon - wann wurde das letzte mal so lange über ein Rad und dessen Eigner geschrieben !

ansonsten Popkorn wäre gut zur Unterhaltung !! ganz gr. Kino!!

das schlimmst ist das ich nicht arbeite!!

aber viele wissen doch garnicht worum es geht - *soll ich noch ein Bild einstellen ???*


----------



## Don Trailo (21. August 2007)

*gäääähhnnnnn*


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (21. August 2007)

@re-spekt
ich war schreibfaul, 12kg sind für die federwegsdimensionen nunmal bleischwer, mein rad (für alpen und rennen geeignet) ist inkl. 2 Flaschenhalter, Scheibe 100mm vo/hi bei 10,3kg und da würde noch was gehen. das rad ist irgendwo im specialized fred drin. die dauer der diskussion über dich bzw. dein rad hat vermutlich eher was mit deinem verhalten und selbst(ggf. fehl)einschätzung zu tun... ei ist eher mitleid/kopfschütteln als bewunderung ist


----------



## Manni1599 (21. August 2007)

Zwischendurch mal was (hoffentlich) erfreuliches :

GT Richter 8.0, Bj.1993, mit neuen Teilen aufgebaut, Gewicht 10,2 Kg.




Entschuldigt die schlechte Bildqualität.
edit: und die Pedale, waren nur zur Probefahrt montiert, ansonsten Eggbeater (SL)
Manni


----------



## damonsta (21. August 2007)

Ich bin ja dafür, dass ein MOD einfach alle Beiträge ohne Bild löscht. Würde dem Thread gut tun. Bewerten kann man die Bikes ja in der Galerie!


----------



## powderJO (21. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> aber viele wissen doch garnicht worum es geht



doch. um cc-kunstwerke. gut - der thread hat den namen eh schon ewig nicht mehr verdient. aber deine möhre ist echt das hässlichste was ich je auf zwei rädern gesehen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (21. August 2007)

GT Richter  
 lecker
 erinnere mich a.d im neuzustand im laden
 alle wollten das zaskar und ich fragte mich warum nur....


----------



## Re-spekt (21. August 2007)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> @re-spekt
> ich war schreibfaul, 12kg sind für die federwegsdimensionen nunmal bleischwer, mein rad (für alpen und rennen geeignet) ist inkl. 2 Flaschenhalter, Scheibe 100mm vo/hi bei 10,3kg und da würde noch was gehen. das rad ist irgendwo im specialized fred drin. die dauer der diskussion über dich bzw. dein rad hat vermutlich eher was mit deinem verhalten und selbst(ggf. fehl)einschätzung zu tun... ei ist eher mitleid/kopfschütteln als bewunderung ist



Schau Hepatitis - sagt 12 kg sind nicht möglich !!
aber darüber kann man sprechen !

ich glaub das dein Spec. 10,xx kg  hat oder kriegt !
du kannst es aber nicht ganz vergleichen - deins ist sicher auch agieler im Trail !  und ich weis das der Hinterbau einer der besten im Feld Neuräder ist !
ja eines der wenigen Räder welches mir technisch gefällt! (bin schon es gefahren)

in Duisburg beispielsweis - würdest du mit deinem Bike keinen Meter schneller sein  - als *du *mit meinem ! (glaub mir)
ich würde natürlich dann keine Getriebenabe im Rad lassen (die wird da nicht benötigt) - und die Mavic´s Tubeless aus meinem KTM montieren - so komm ich schon auf 11kg !!  siehst du !! 

wenn wir aber ein Marathon fahren - denke fahr ich Komfortabler so nach 3 Stunden - glaub mir !
dein Hinterbau braucht ein Brain - meiner nicht !!

bin das Ding ohne Brain gefahren wippte deutlich mehr als meiner!!  

hoffe du glaubst mir !!

P.s. die Armaturen hab ich doch auch nur weil sie super komfortabel sind - ich kann in Triathlon Haltug schalten ohne mich auf zu richten - das sind alles Vor und Nachteile die eine berücksichtigung finden sollten !


----------



## racejo (21. August 2007)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> *gäääähhnnnnn*


 



damonsta schrieb:


> Ich bin ja dafür, dass ein MOD einfach alle Beiträge ohne Bild löscht. Würde dem Thread gut tun. Bewerten kann man die Bikes ja in der Galerie!





und leute charakterfragen gehören als letztes in diesen thread diskutiert, das kann man doch per pm machen. jetzt bitte wieder zu bikes und nicht weiter selbstprofilierung.


----------



## Re-spekt (21. August 2007)

also intressiert dich nicht was ich vorher geschrieben hab !! ?? 

ok -- dann zeig mal was - oder schreib was ! 
ist doch jetzt schon ne virtel Stunde her das du zur Ordnung gerufen hast !


----------



## felixthewolf (21. August 2007)

was isn das GT LTS eigentlich für ne alberne bude?

- das ungetüm wiegt ja niemals nur 12kg!

- wo soll der sinn von 54gängen sein?

- was will man mit einem hufschweren vollgefedertem mtb wenn man es eh nicht im gelände fahren kann? auf forstwegen und schotterautobahnen ist jeder crosser schneller.

- der unpassende hochgebockte dämpfer wippt bestimmt wie sau?

- kann dieses forum überhaupt soviel ego verkraften?

- einer muss gleich nen ganzen haufen popcorn und am besten noch bier ranschaffen, die party geht gleich richtig los.

felix


----------



## JDEM (21. August 2007)

Besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken!

Vielleicht ist das Rad hier auch von Re-spekt


----------



## Re-spekt (21. August 2007)

Felix - na du legst dich aber weit ausem Fenster !
mit 23 J  - hui ! 

mit 23 (Entschuldigung) kann man nix und is auch nix !(woher auch)
außer man hat ne große Klappe - und die ist hier ja angebracht !!
passt zum Rest ! 

Felix vor BUNDESKANZLER  !


----------



## Jonez (21. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Felix - na du legst dich aber weit ausem Fenster !
> mit 23 J  - hui !
> 
> mit 23 (Entschuldigung) kann man nix und is auch nix !(woher auch)
> ...



Endlich hast du es geschnallt!

Also verschon uns bitte in Zukunft mit deinem "neumalklugen rumgepöbele"!
Noch nicht mal 3 Wochen hier und sich schon wie Größus aufführen!

Aber das wirst du ja bestimmt schon des öfteren gehört haben  


Gruß Jonez


----------



## Re-spekt (21. August 2007)

Also mit verlaub das Rad welches auf dem Foto zu sehen ist 
soll wohl einen gewissen Zweck erfüllen - und - es sieht aus als könnte es das !

aber welchen Zweck erfüllen Felix oder Kuschi


----------



## Jaypeare (21. August 2007)

Ignoriert den Kerl doch einfach. So viel Aufmerksamkeit hat er gar nicht verdient.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (21. August 2007)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Ignoriert den Kerl doch einfach. So viel Aufmerksamkeit hat er gar nicht verdient.


 
tja kaum regristriert und schon ignoriert für immer


----------



## Der böse Wolf (21. August 2007)

@ Re-Spekt

Ich kann Dir nur gratulieren. Ein Bike optimal darauf abgestimmt auf der Kö hin und her zu posen. Da finden sich bestimmt gleichgesinnte, die das Bike tres chique finden und es gibt dort auch nicht so viele Single Trails.


----------



## felixthewolf (21. August 2007)

yeeehaw und ab geht wie wilde fahrt -  es ist mal wieder achterbahn!

warst du nicht der der früher aufm schulhuf immer von den collen jungs verprügelt wurde.

aber is' scho' recht
ich kann nix, ausser kunstwerke bauen, die auch zuspruch finden (ich glaub, darum gings hier irgendwann mal)
und ich bin auch nix, zumindest nix auf ignorelisten diverser user hier  

meld dich bitte mal  hier  an. für exemplare wie dich bekomm ich sicherlich provision.

felix


----------



## Re-spekt (21. August 2007)

Das ist OK -
deine Meinung kann ich akzeptieren !

und in der Tat - wars auch schon auf der KÖ (Düsseldorf zählt halt noch zur Welt!)


----------



## Der böse Wolf (21. August 2007)

felixthewolf schrieb:


> meld dich bitte mal  hier  an. für exemplare wie dich bekomm ich sicherlich provision.
> 
> felix



Das Rad ist aber so ziemlich der Antichrist unter den Eingangradlern


----------



## daniel77 (21. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Also mit verlaub das Rad welches auf dem Foto zu sehen ist
> soll wohl einen gewissen Zweck erfüllen - und - es sieht aus als könnte es das !
> 
> aber welchen Zweck erfüllen Felix oder Kuschi



ich warte immer noch auf die Erklärung für den Zweck deines Bikes.


----------



## JDEM (21. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> und in der Tat - wars auch schon auf der KÖ (Düsseldorf zählt halt noch zur Welt!)



Kann ich ja froh sein nicht in dieser Welt zu leben.

Ich hab hier ausserdem auch nur mein Statement zu deinem Rad abgegeben, es gefällt mir halt nicht und wenn du damit nicht klar kommst ist das für mich noch lange kein Grund irgendwelche User hier anzufeinden. Viel Spaß noch beim posen und posten


----------



## cluso (21. August 2007)

Hoffe es geht als Kunstwerk durch.


----------



## Re-spekt (21. August 2007)

Schönes Rad -  bestimmt leicht und schnell -aber mach die Tasche ab ! 



So ich muß jetzt zurück in die richtige Welt !

war spaßig bei euch - noch ne Frage - 
wenn man jetzt so ein MTB kauft wird man dann automatisch in den Stand eines Sportlers gehoben ??


P.S.
die Eigentümer der Bikes dessen Bilder ich benützt habe mögen mir verzeihen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (21. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> So ich muß jetzt zurück in die richtige Welt !



Okay, und viel Spaß noch in Lala-Land


----------



## M4d_K3kz (21. August 2007)

dieser thread gehört langsam verboten. ein dorfdepp der meint alle aufgrund ihres alters niedermachen zu können, die bestimmt mehr kilometer im jahr schrubben als der besagt im auto. aber nun gut wir sind alle dumm


----------



## fatboy (21. August 2007)

Hepatitis schrieb:


> aber nun gut wir sind alle dumm



Nun ja, der Verdacht könnte sich langsam aufdrängen. Der Troll hat doch gerade zugegeben, Euch verarscht zu haben. Aber das der Eine oder Andere das nicht merkt und immer weiter füttert, ist schon traurig...


----------



## Veloziraptor (21. August 2007)

Nach meinem - kaum zu unterscheidenden - Frühjahrs Hardtail Projekt (siehe Galerie), hier nun der Auswuchs des verregneten Sommers.


----------



## spooky817 (21. August 2007)

Schoene farbe! Finde ich gut. Aber die Farbigen Bremshebel sind weg! Ich habe auch mit einer aehnlichen Farbe experimentiert... ist nicht XC aber fuer kunstwerk koennte es doch fast akzeptiert werden oder? Und es ging mir ja auch um die Farbliche zusammentellung...


----------



## Veloziraptor (21. August 2007)

spooky817 schrieb:


> Aber die Farbigen Bremshebel sind weg!




Öhm nö. Die sind ja noch am Hardtail  

Ich hatte mir überlegt die Deckel der Louise Hebel zu grünen. Aber ich glaube, das sieht dann doch "s"c"h"e"i"ß"e" aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (21. August 2007)

Hier noch ein Stück aus meiner Sammlung

GT Psyclone:





Damit der Thread heute noch ein Bild mehr bekommt


----------



## [email protected]!t (21. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> blabla laber laber......




meine empfehlung zum SPAST des jahres !


----------



## spooky817 (21. August 2007)

Bitte mach nicht noch weiter, und ignorier ihn einfach. Bilder sind doch viel schoener


----------



## joines (21. August 2007)

Das Psyclone ist superselten und zugleich superschön! Auch wenn ich Deins schon kenne, freu ich mich es wieder zu sehen   

Zum Rest der hier im Moment wieder abläuft hab ich mir eigtl. geschworen es nie zu kommentieren, es ist einfach nur die Pest was den Umgangston angeht! Isses so schwer zu überlegen, ob man der Post den man hier abgibt, etwas auszusagen hat oder zum Thema beiträgt? Geschweige denn ob es hier mehr drei Leute interessiert?
Isses so schwer sich diese drei Fragen zu checken und ERST DANN zu posten?


----------



## Racer09 (21. August 2007)

Um mal wieder zum Thema zurück zukommen...Bilder, hier ein Bild meines Bikes anfang des Jahres ...





und nun das Update, mit einigen technischen Änderungen (Bild ist wenige Stunden nach den diesjährigen 24H von Duisburg entstanden)..





geändert wurde die Bremsanlage: Marta SL runter (zu Hitzeempfindlich), detauscht gegen Formula ORO GM  (getuned mit Titanschrauben für die Sättel, Scheiben, sowie roten Aluschrauben für den Bremshebel.
Schaltwerk: X.0 medium Alukäfig wurde gegen eins mit Carbonkäfig getauscht.
LRS: desweiteren gabs noch nen Tune LRS, auf dem Notubes Scheiben, Maxxis Flywheigt und Dura Ace Kassette montiert sind (reiner Wettkampf LRS für trockenes Wetter)
Flaschenhalter: Tune Universeller Flaschenhalter war ein Totalausfall (hielt keine Flasche sicher am Rad), gegen Noname Carbonflaschenhalter getauscht, nur 8gr schwerer wie Tune, nur funktioniert.
Desweiteren noch diverse Schrauben aus Alu und Titan getauscht, sodaß das Rad jetzt wie abgebildet 7,8Kg wiegt . Ps. auf dem LRS auf dem 1. (oberen) Bild sind jetzt 2,3er Conti Speed King SS montiert.

Achso, hab noch was vergessen.. KMC x9SL hab ich auch gegen SRAM Hollow Pin gewechselt (die KMC war der letzte Dreck, nach 2 Rennen 1,5 Glieder länger, Frechheit!!!!)

Hab auch bewußt ein Bild mit Gebrauchsspuren vom Rennen genommen, um dem Eisdielengerücht zu entgehen


----------



## damonsta (21. August 2007)

Das Gewicht ist der Knaller, Aluscheibchen würde ich nicht fahren wollen.
Man müsste mal ausprobieren ob 140er Stahlscheiben nicht besser sind...


----------



## spooky817 (21. August 2007)

Gefaellt! schnell, gute detalierte Optik und einsetzbereit, wie's sich gehoert... ein gelungenes XC-Kunstwerk!


----------



## Flabes (21. August 2007)

@racer90
du brichst mir mein herz


----------



## Popeye34 (21. August 2007)

@Racer09
Geile Maschine!!!!!


----------



## andi1969 (21. August 2007)

fatboy schrieb:


> Nun ja, der Verdacht könnte sich langsam aufdrängen. Der Troll hat doch gerade zugegeben, Euch verarscht zu haben. Aber das der Eine oder Andere das nicht merkt und immer weiter füttert, ist schon traurig...




Schade und ich hatte schon literweise Bier und Popkorn besorgt 

Na ja Deppenzeit im IBC so langsam wird´s echt Seltsam......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer09 (21. August 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Das Gewicht ist der Knaller, Aluscheibchen würde ich nicht fahren wollen.
> Man müsste mal ausprobieren ob 140er Stahlscheiben nicht besser sind...



Für Trockene CC-Rennen reichts locker mit der Bremskraft und im trockenen hält sich auch der Verschleiß in Grenzen. Im Matsch hab ich sie noch nicht probiert und werd ich wohl auch nicht probieren, da der Verschleiß wohl zu heftig wird wenn zwischen Belag und Scheibe der ganze Matsch klebt. 140er Scheiben hab ich auch schonmal überlegt, nur da ich meine 3 LRS immer kurzfristig wechseln können will, bevorzuge ich eine Einheitliche Scheibengröße, was ich evtl mal probieren wollte, auf das Trocken Wetter HR ne 140er Notubes Disc und auf die anderen beiden Hinterräder 140er Hope Floating Discs, aber das wird dann vielleicht ein Projekt für den Winter!!


----------



## Toni172 (21. August 2007)

@racer09
geiles Bike. Gibt es den Rahmen auch einzeln? Und was wiegt der? Preis des Rahmens? 

gerne per PM


----------



## Racer09 (21. August 2007)

Toni172 schrieb:


> @racer09
> geiles Bike. Gibt es den Rahmen auch einzeln? Und was wiegt der? Preis des Rahmens?
> 
> gerne per PM



Hi, klar gabs den Rahmen auch einzeln, nur laut unserem Teamchef soll er schon seit einigen Wochen in Deutschland für 2007 ausverkauft sein. Wiegt in 19 Zoll genau 1296gr., zum Preis kann ich leider keine Infos geben, null Plan was der im Shop kostet.


----------



## xc-mtb (21. August 2007)

Wieviel g sparen denn die 140er Discs. Mit 160 ist man wohl auf der sicheren Seite. Umgehen kannst du ja mit dem Teil, so wie ich es am Sonntag sehen konnte. 

Gruß

Matze


----------



## Racer09 (21. August 2007)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Wieviel g sparen denn die 140er Discs. Mit 160 ist man wohl auf der sicheren Seite. Umgehen kannst du ja mit dem Teil, so wie ich es am Sonntag sehen konnte.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Matze



Hi,
kann das mit dem Gewicht der 140er nicht mehr 100% sagen, mein es waren 20gr bei der Aludisc und 30gr von der Formula 160er zur 140er Hope Floating. Möchte mich aber nicht auf die Nachkommastelle bei den Gewichten festnageln lassen, war aus dem Kopf. Zum Sonntag, das Rennen in Bad Salzdetfurth hab ich schon abgehakt, lief sch... . Erst kam ich nicht in die Pötte, dann blockierte mein Freilauf zeitweise, darauffolgend Hinterradwechsel, dann liefs langsam wieder besser, so daß ich gegen Ende zur Normalform auflief nur zu spät!!! Irgendwie bin ich sofrüh morgens bei den Aufstiegrennen immernoch im Halbschlaf und komm Anfangs nie auf touren, deshalb hats auch nichts mit nächstes Jahr A Klasse gegeben.


----------



## Re-spekt (22. August 2007)

Mensch - hier ging aber Gestern um diese Uhrzeit richtig die Post ab !

alles Langweiler hier ????

Hallo - wach werden! - (oder sitzt Ihr noch bei der Arge)


ist nur Spaß !!!!!!!!


----------



## CassandraComplx (22. August 2007)




----------



## Re-spekt (22. August 2007)

schönes Bild - kannst du nicht mein Foto - Einbauen 
aber ist doch so !!! stell doch mal ein Bild ein !

aber keines außem Prospekt oder Zeitung !


----------



## Dr.Dos (22. August 2007)

Das Fuji ist obergeil. Wenn ich nur MTB fahren würde, säh mein Rad ziemlich ähnlich aus.

Vielleicht schaff ichs nach Ende der Saison ja zu den beiden tune-frm Rennen, dann schau ich mir die Kiste mal im Original an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CassandraComplx (22. August 2007)

@Ri-schpeckt
Kannst Du bitte mal die Ausrufezeichen weglassen - Danke.
Blätter mal so 200-300 Seiten zurück, dann findest Du Bilder von meinen Bikes (oder kuck ganz einfach in mein Album)


----------



## Jan-Ove (22. August 2007)

@Racer09
fährst du die Flyweight Reifen mit notubes system?
Überleg gerade die Maxlite Reifen mit dem Notubes System auf den schön Wetter LRS zu montieren. Wie sind deine Erfahrungen mit den Reifen?

Gruss
Jan-Ove


----------



## Re-spekt (22. August 2007)

Hatte ich schon gesehen - nettes Rad - gefällt mir gut 

ziemliche Race-Position - kannst hoffentlich auch schnell, bist doch bestimmt 187 cm 
wozu die Autos ?

alles ohne !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

so passt besser  (!)


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (22. August 2007)

spooky817 schrieb:


> Schoene farbe! Finde ich gut. Aber die Farbigen Bremshebel sind weg! Ich habe auch mit einer aehnlichen Farbe experimentiert... ist nicht XC aber fuer kunstwerk koennte es doch fast akzeptiert werden oder? Und es ging mir ja auch um die Farbliche zusammentellung...



na dann gute nacht


----------



## Re-spekt (22. August 2007)

schon wieder Tote-Hose hier - seid 12 uhr !

Ist es wahr das die meisten Mountainbiker eher übergewichtige Radliebhaber sind, daher zum Rennradfahren ungeeignet  ?

kommen die dann eher zum CC oder mehr zum Trail ?



ahhhh - zum DH - klar wegen der Hangabtriebskraft !


----------



## TigersClaw (22. August 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (22. August 2007)

aber sonst ist doch hier garnix los !!!

hey clon du hattest mich doch in der igno liste ?


----------



## Re-spekt (22. August 2007)

kurzer Witz

Der Prof. sitzt in der Kantine immer alleine an einem großen Tisch,
einer seiner neuen Studenten hat mitleid und setzt sich zu ihm-

nach kurzer zeit sagt der Prof (ohne auf zu schauen) "seid wann essen Adler und Schwein an einem Tisch?"

Der Student steht auf - und sagt ------- 


"OK  - flieg ich halt weiter!"


----------



## Flabes (22. August 2007)

re-spekt:
halt doch jetzt bittet mal dein dummes maul...
sowas primitives wie dich habe ich schon seit langer zeit nicht mehr gesehen...


----------



## Jonez (22. August 2007)

Wo sind die Admins wenn man sie braucht


----------



## Re-spekt (22. August 2007)

Flabes schrieb:


> re-spekt:
> halt doch jetzt bittet mal dein dummes maul...
> sowas primitives wie dich habe ich schon seit langer zeit nicht mehr gesehen...



das ist doch beleidigend  - (sowas würde ich nie schreiben)

bist du nur hier her gekommen um das zu schreiben - ist aber wenig !

aber man kann ja sehen wer es sagt !


----------



## Milass (22. August 2007)

Ich les mir jetzt nich durch was hier steht, die Motive auf den Bildern sehen jedenfalls nicht aus wie bikes...


----------



## Racer09 (22. August 2007)

Jan-Ove schrieb:


> @Racer09
> fährst du die Flyweight Reifen mit notubes system?
> Überleg gerade die Maxlite Reifen mit dem Notubes System auf den schön Wetter LRS zu montieren. Wie sind deine Erfahrungen mit den Reifen?
> 
> ...



Hi, klar fahr ich die Flywheigt tubeless, in Verbindung mit FRM Whitetape und Notubesmilch. Von den Maxlite würd ich dir eher abraten, sind noch dünner wie die Flywheigt und auch deutlich schlechter von der Performance (da deutlich mikriger profiliert). Zu meinen Erfahrungen, eins muß man vorweg sagen, ist was sehr spezielles mit nem schmalen Einsatzbereich. Am Vorderrad kann man ihn nur bei absoluter Trockenheit und möglichst nicht auf groben Schotter (wenig Grip). Am Hinterrad ist der Einsatzbereich deutlich größer, nahezu überall, außer im Schlamm. Zur Pannenanfälligkeit, hatte bis jetzt keinen Platten mit dem Reifen, bei diversen Rennen (bin ihn unter anderem in Duisburg bei den 24H gefahren, wo besonders viele einen Platten hatten, nein hab mein Rad dabei nicht getragen... 27,irgendwas Km/h Schnitt auf 24H). Einzigst was nicht so pralle ist, ist das er recht schnell nieder ist, ist aber auch kein Wunder bei dem bischen Profil.


----------



## Jan-Ove (22. August 2007)

Die gleichen Erfahrungen habe ich auch gemacht. Bin den Flyweight und den Maxlite allerdings mit Schläuchen gefahren. Werd jetzt wohl mal den Speed King 2.3 SS auf ein LRS machen und auf dem anderen die Maxlite da ich die noch liegen hab. Werd jetzt aber mal die Milch variante versuchen. Wenn mein neues Litespeed werd ich auch mal versuchen ein paar Bilder hier rein zu stellen. Ich denke das es etwa 8kg wiegen wird. Ich warte jetzt eigentlich nur noch auf mein Vorderrad. 

Und du hast Recht, Leichtbau macht süchtig!!!


----------



## Popeye34 (22. August 2007)

Shit, doppelt....


----------



## Popeye34 (22. August 2007)

Racer09 schrieb:


> ... 27,irgendwas Km/h Schnitt auf 24H bei




Du bist aber schön im Tritt![/QUOTE]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer09 (22. August 2007)

Dr.Dos schrieb:


> Das Fuji ist obergeil. Wenn ich nur MTB fahren würde, säh mein Rad ziemlich ähnlich aus.
> 
> Vielleicht schaff ichs nach Ende der Saison ja zu den beiden tune-frm Rennen, dann schau ich mir die Kiste mal im Original an.



Mach das, fahre Lizenz Herren (Elite).


----------



## Milass (23. August 2007)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Mach das, fahre Lizenz Herren (Elite).



Bist du nicht Christian? Hatte ja ursprünglich vor die ganze Tunefrm cup serie zu fahren, wurde aber krank... bei den letzten beiden Rennen werde ich aber wahrscheinlich wieder dabei sein  
Ich würd dann auch gern n blick auf die 7,8 kg werfen


----------



## Dr.Dos (23. August 2007)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Mach das, fahre Lizenz Herren (Elite).


Bin das letzte mal (Betzd. 2006) trotz meines hohen Alters (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) wegen der längeren Renndauer auch noch mit den Herren gefahren. Dank fetter Erkältung liefs absolut mies (12.), dennoch wars die richtige Abwechslung zur Straße zur rechten zeit und hat meinen Kopf schön aufgeräumt und frisch gemacht. Das waren meine einzigen MTB Kilometer 2006 und 2007. 

Freue mich schon!

P.S.: Kollege Mintert hat mir die Cola zur letzten Runde gereicht. Was macht eigentlich Dirk. P.?
P.P.S. Ich sehe, Du warst auch am Start. Hast wohl auch einen im Schuh gehabt...


----------



## Enigma26 (23. August 2007)

Hier mal meine Mühle.
War ursprünglich mal ein stinknormales Scott Strike CFX200. Davon übrig sind jetzt noch der Rahmen, die Laufräder und der Lenker, alles andere wurde im Laufe der Zeit umgebaut.
Gemacht wurde:
1. Gabeltausch (Judy gegen Psylo)
2. Bremsentausch (Mag. Julie gegen Hayes HFX9 - VR 203mm HR 180mm)
3. Reifentausch ( ? gegen Fat Alberts)
4. Vorbautausch (Scott Vorbau gegen ? Freerider)
5. Dämpfertausch (RS. Sid gegen Manitou Swinger 3-way)
6. Griffetausch (Scott gegen Odi - Yeti)
7. HR-Nabentausch (Scott gegen DT Swiss)
8. Kurbeltausch (Deore gegen XT, jetzt Truvativ Holzfeller Singlespeed)
9. Kettentausch (HG73 gegen Rohloff)
10. Zahnkranztausch (Deore gegen XT)
11. Schaltwerktausch (LX gegen XT)
12. Schaltgrifftausch (Deore gegen LX)
13. Zughüllentausch (größerer Querschnitt)
14. Pedaltausch (Scott Clicks gegen Bärentatzen)
15. Satteltausch (Scott "Bretthart" gegen Look In Gelsattel (mir sind meine Eier wichtig))
16. Sattelstütze (Scott Alu gegen Bontrager Carbon)
17. Spacertausch (Alu gegen Carbon)

Ihr seht, das gute Stück hat nix mehr mit dem "Original" CFX200 zu tun und ist in dieser Ausführung wohl einzigartig auf der Welt  
Alle Umbauten habe ich höchstselbst vorgenommen und bin so wie es jetzt ist absolut zufrieden - fährt sich einfach    
Einzig der Gedanke an eine Speedhub geht mir noch durch den Kopf, wer weiß...
Geeignet ist das gute Stück für CC, leichten Freeride und auch ein wenig als Enduro, also ein Allrounder. Von mir wirde es hauptsächlich auf Wald und Wiese eingesetzt.


----------



## damonsta (23. August 2007)

Kein Kunstwerk, nicht mal CC.


----------



## TigersClaw (23. August 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Kein Kunstwerk, nicht mal CC.



Trotzdem ein schönes Bike.


----------



## Der Yeti (23. August 2007)

Ich kann mir nicht helfen, ich finde den Rahmen behindert!


----------



## Sahnie (23. August 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht helfen, ich finde den Rahmen behindert!



Du haust aber mittlerweile auch ganz schön auf die Kacke.  
Das Scott war zu seiner Zeit ein hübsches und beliebtes Teil. Fullies scheinen aber eine Art Modeartikel zu sein. Wirken schnell uralt.


----------



## JDEM (23. August 2007)

Recht hat er aber damit, das Rad ist in meinen Augen auch total verkorkst und hässlich aufgebaut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enigma26 (23. August 2007)

Was ist denn so verkorkst daran ?
Der zu lang wirkende Gabelschaft ? - liegt daran das vorher ein breiterer Vorbau drauf war, und ich wollte den Schaft nicht extra kürzen.
Oder die Singlespeedkurbel ? - Die 3-Blattkurbeln haben nur Probleme gemacht und 9 Gänge reichen mir.
Na los, übt mal Kritik 
Fahren tut's und nicht mal schlecht. Und warum sollte ich den alten Scottrahmen aussondern, dem fehlt ja nix (war seinerzeit ein nicht ganz billiger und außerdem einer der leichtesten MTB-Rähmen)


----------



## bird (23. August 2007)

@enigma26

ich finde das bike wäre schicker, wenn der lenker weiter nach unten kommen würde (keine spacer, längerer vorbau, flat), wenn du einen etwas sportlicheren sattel á la slr und eine nach hinten versetzte sattelstütze verwenden würdest.
aber wahrscheinlich kommt es dir darauf gar nicht an. form follows function halt.
es sieht so aus, als wäre dir der rahmen etwas zu groß.


----------



## Racer09 (23. August 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Bist du nicht Christian? Hatte ja ursprünglich vor die ganze Tunefrm cup serie zu fahren, wurde aber krank... bei den letzten beiden Rennen werde ich aber wahrscheinlich wieder dabei sein
> Ich würd dann auch gern n blick auf die 7,8 kg werfen



Ja, bin ich. Dann kannst du dirs ja mal aus der Nähe ansehen, ist echt sauleicht!!!


----------



## Racer09 (23. August 2007)

Dr.Dos schrieb:


> Bin das letzte mal (Betzd. 2006) trotz meines hohen Alters (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kennst ja nahezu die ganze Sippschaft... Dirk fährt nicht mehr (Frauen, Arbeit usw.) und mit Micha bin ich nahezu jede Woche auf Tour (er hat fast das gleiche Fuji wie ich, ein paar andere Teile und etwas mehr als 1Kg + auf den Rippen, aber auch mit Clavicula usw.). Was meinst du ich war auch am Start? Meinst du Betzdorf 2006? Wenn ja, war meine erste Saison nach fünf Jahren ohne Radsport, aber diese Saison läuft auch nicht optimal, sehr krasse Schwankungen. Sehen uns ja dann demnächst, mußt mich nur ansprechen, erkenn dich ja sonst nicht..


----------



## spooky817 (23. August 2007)

@Enigma26

Sei nicht zu enttaeuscht ueber die Meinung ueber Dein Bike. Es ist bestimmt ein gutes bike, da hat niemand was dagegen gesagt. Die Komponenten sind ja auch vollkommen OK. Aber es ist nichts besonderes! Es ist keine 'gekonnt' oder 'kunstvoll ueberlegte' zusammensetzung, und das ist was hier gefragt ist! Weiterhin viel Spass mit deinem Bike!


----------



## Enigma26 (23. August 2007)

Enttäuscht ?? - Mitnichten.
Mir gefällts und entspricht genau meinen Bedürfnissen.
Wems nicht gefällt bitte, hab hier auch schon Gurken gesehen die ich nicht mal mit'm Arsch angucken würde, so ist's ja nicht und Buhrufer gibts ja wie immer reichlich.
Jeden das seine.
Und nur weils ein Fully ist heisst das nicht, das es nicht für CC geeignet ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gurkenfolie (23. August 2007)

Enigma26 schrieb:


> Enttäuscht ?? - Mitnichten.
> Mir gefällts und entspricht genau meinen Bedürfnissen.
> Wems nicht gefällt bitte, hab hier auch schon Gurken gesehen die ich nicht mal mit'm Arsch angucken würde, so ist's ja nicht und Buhrufer gibts ja wie immer reichlich.
> Jeden das seine.
> Und nur weils ein Fully ist heisst das nicht, das es nicht für CC geeignet ist.



fährst du vorne ohne umwerfer und kefü?


----------



## Enigma26 (23. August 2007)

Nee, kein Umwerfer.
Kefü hat den Geist aufgegeben und bin gerade zu faul nach Ersatz zu suchen.
Kette springt aber auch ohne so gut wie nie !


----------



## Fusion-Racer (25. August 2007)

Hier mal Bilder von meinem Fusion Slash SL nach ein paar Änderungen :
Sattelstütze :ABR Carbon (war Geschenk von meinem Händler, 240 Gramm) -                   60 Gramm zu Thomson  

Pedale         :CB Eggbeater SL - 120 Gramm zu XT-Pedale

LRS             T 240s,DT Revolution,DT 4.2 Disc - 250 Gramm zu SUN Ringle 

Griffe           :Ritchey WCS - 50 Gramm zu Syntace Schraubgriffe 

Schläuche    : 2x Michelin Latex +30 Gramm zu Schwalbe XX-Light 

Schaltwerksrollen :KCNC (Gewicht weiß ich nicht mehr ) 
= - 450 Gramm = 9,2 - 9,4 Kg


----------



## Der Yeti (25. August 2007)

gefällt!


----------



## damonsta (25. August 2007)

Handykameras gehören verboten- aber das Bike gefällt mir ganz gut.


----------



## Popeye34 (25. August 2007)

@Fusion-Racer

Sehr schön deine Maschine!
Gabel und Kurbel passen sehr schön zum Rahmen, wobei die neue XTR für mich besser zu deinem Rahmen passen würde... 
Dein Renner gefällt mir auch ganz gut, möchte mir auch eins zulegen.


----------



## racejo (25. August 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Handykameras gehören verboten- aber das Bike gefällt mir ganz gut.



na die handykamera will ich auch haben. bei der qualität


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (25. August 2007)

racejo schrieb:


> na die handykamera will ich auch haben. bei der qualität


Ich tippe mal auf eine Kodak Easyshare CX7300 
Also 4MP und kein Handy.
Gruß Zoid


----------



## ToDusty (25. August 2007)

Schläuche    : 2x Michelin Latex +30 Gramm zu Schwalbe XX-Light 

[/quote]

Hm , alles sehr schön aber warum +30 Gramm an Latex Schläuchen?


----------



## oliversen (26. August 2007)

Hi, moechte mich kurz vorstellen.

Oliver, 37 Jahre. Vor der Uni Rennrad gefahren, waehrend der Uni in die Halb-Liter-Klasse aufgestiegen und nach der Uni auf's dem MTB gewechselt. Nun bin ich schon seit einigen Jahren beruflich im Ausland. Meine Jahres-Kilometer-Leistung haelt sich in Grenzen. Max. 2000, keine Rennen, wenig Eintagestouren. Meist nur ein paar Stunden die Woche, mehr geht nicht.

Bei MTB-news bin ich meist im GT-forum anzutreffen. Heute jedoch moechte ich euch mein CC-Rad vorstellen. Ich fahre das GT-Lightning seit etwa 8 Monaten. Die Teile waren zumeist gebraucht. Bei der Zusammenstellung sollte zunaechst einmal die Funktion ok sein, weiter sollte es farblich passen und ich wollte 10kg Gesamtgewicht nicht ueberschreiten. Heute wiegt es etwa 9,7kg.

Ich wurde gerne Euere Meinung hoeren und Anregungen zum Austausch gewisser Komponenten hoeren.

Ich denke die Gabel erreicht bald Ihr Lebensende. Die Bremsen sollten auch bald gehen. Weiter war die Kurbel und der Steuersatz nur als Notloesung gedacht.

Aber seht selbst:

















Danke erstmal

oliversen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (26. August 2007)

Die rote Gabel stört mich total!!

Farblich passt das sonst ganz gut, über Kunstwerk oder nicht möchte ich jetzt nicht philosophieren...


----------



## Fusion-Racer (26. August 2007)

> Hm , alles sehr schön aber warum +30 Gramm an Latex Schläuchen?]



Mein Schwalbe-Schlauch hatte 108 Gramm und der Michelin 123 Gramm .


----------



## damonsta (26. August 2007)

racejo schrieb:


> na die handykamera will ich auch haben. bei der qualität



Ironie braucht keine Smilies!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (26. August 2007)

Find ich ganz nett. Wie sitzt es sich denn auf dem Tiogasattel?


----------



## TigersClaw (26. August 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Die rote Gabel stört mich total!!
> 
> Farblich passt das sonst ganz gut, über Kunstwerk oder nicht möchte ich jetzt nicht philosophieren...



Ein GT ist immer ein Kunstwerk, ein Lightning sowieso


----------



## Don Trailo (26. August 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ein GT ist immer ein Kunstwerk, ein Lightning sowieso




wo besteht den der unterschied zu dem Xizang  ??


----------



## TigersClaw (26. August 2007)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> wo besteht den der unterschied zu dem Xizang  ??



Das wüsste ich selbst gerne.


----------



## Kruko (26. August 2007)

Zwischen Xizang und dem Lightning gibt es eigentlich nur einen Unterschied:

Der Xizang wurde in Amerika handgeschweißt und der Lightning stammt aus Taiwan und wurde vom Roboter geschweißt.

In Deutschland gab es den Xizang nur als einzelnen Rahmen und den Lightning nur als kpl. Rad.

Unterscheiden kann man die Rahmen nur am Finish und am Oberrohrabschluss. Der Xizang war immer poliert und hatte nur ein GT im Oberrohrabschluss eingeprägt.

Der Lightning war gebürstet und hatte neben dem GT-Logo noch die Titanlegierung eingeprägt.

Mehr über die Unterschiede gibt es im GT-Forum 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=250539&highlight=xizang+lightning

Leider mit dem trüblichen Ende für Oliver


----------



## Don Trailo (26. August 2007)

@gt-heini
 danke für die infos....
nun weiss ich worauf ich ausschau halten muss für mein retroprojekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (26. August 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Ironie braucht keine Smilies!



ganz meinerseits


----------



## Oskar1974 (26. August 2007)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Um mal wieder zum Thema zurück zukommen...Bilder, hier ein Bild meines Bikes anfang des Jahres ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Echt geiles FUJI !!!!!!
Respekt
Grüße


----------



## oliversen (27. August 2007)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Find ich ganz nett. Wie sitzt es sich denn auf dem Tiogasattel?



Der Tioga faehrt sich eigentlich ganz gut. wenn man nicht zu schwer ist und immer ne ordentliche Radhose traegt. Ich denke ich bin mit 85kg fuer den Sattel gute 15kg zu schwer. Der Sattel tendiert dazu, unter Last, in der Mitte etwas durch zu haengen. Einen fuenf Stunden Marathon wuerde ich damit nicht fahren wollen aber fuer die 90min Morgenrunde vor der Arbeit ist es schon ok. Und der Sexappeal des Tiogas ist, meiner Meinung nach, unerreicht.

Die Unterschiede zwischen Lightnings und Xizangs wurden ja schon von GT-heini erlaeutert. Der angegebene Link liefert weitere Details. Es ist schon richtig dass ich den Rahmen zunaechst als Fehlkauf verbucht hatte. Hierbei ueberwog jedoch ein bisschen Stolz und das Gefuehl uebers Ohr gehauen worden zu sein. Mittlerweile kenne ich jedoch auch ein paar Xizangs und ich muss zugeben, dass mir das Lightning nun fast noch besser gefaellt. Das polierte finish des Xizangs ist nicht so mein Fall. Die Verarbeitung des Lighnings ist sehr gut. Ausserdem ist das Lightning nur 1997 verkauft worden und mit Sicherheit einer der seltesten Rahmen die GT je produzierte. Von meiner persoenlichen Wertschaetzung her sind Lightning und Xizang mittlerweile gleichwertig. Und ich denke das Bike ist doch ganz ansehnlich.

Aber zurueck zum eigentlichen Thema:
Welche Gabel bietet sich als Alternative an? 
Bei Bremsen bin ich mittlerweile bei 2002er Avid Ti im seltenen Kupfer-Finish gelandet.
Kurbel und Steuersatz muessen raus. Was sollte rein?

Bis dann 

oliversen


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (27. August 2007)

So ein schöner und seltener Titan Rahmen sollte schon entsprechende parts verdient haben find ich. (Was nicht heißt, dass das bike im jetztigen Zustand schlecht aussähe) 

Gabel: GA Kilo (falls sie deinen Geschmack denn trifft) oder Pace RC41 C-type. Die Pace passen vom dezenten finish her immer recht gut zu Titan und bald wird es sie nicht mehr geben, das heißt sie sind bald selten und haben was mit deinem Rahmen gemein 

Kurbel: silberne Race Face Deus.
Steuersatz: Chris King (falls der Preis nicht stört...).

V-brakes sind nicht so mein Gebiet... da wüsst ich nix konkretes, was zu so nem GT Titan gut passen könnte.


----------



## xc-mtb (27. August 2007)

Parts fürs GT:

Gabel: PACE oder Reba Team in schwarz-matt.
Bremsen: Avid Ultimate
Kurbel: Shimano XTR 07

Ich würde keine zu aufdringlichen Teile verbauen 

CU

Matze


----------



## Don Trailo (27. August 2007)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Parts fürs GT:
> 
> Gabel: PACE oder Reba Team in schwarz-matt.
> Bremsen: Avid Ultimate
> ...


*zustimm*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonCamillo1978 (27. August 2007)

ich würde an das lightning ne schöne paul v-brake machen......wenn du was suchst was farblich zu anderen sachen des bikes passt wäre ne hs 33 raceline (gelb) auch net schlecht...is aber geschmackssache.....


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (28. August 2007)

So nachdem meine neue Gabel nun endlich da ist love plus ein paar Kleinteile, hab ich auch mal wieder geknipst. 

Gewicht liegt bei 9,4 jetzt. Die nächsten Baustellen sind Kurbel, Sattel, Kassette und Steuersatz. Mal sehen ob die 9 kg Grenze dann bricht  
Falls nicht, tut sie dies spätestens mit dem neuen Voitl Rahmen nächstes Jahr


----------



## BikerX (28. August 2007)

wunderschön aufgebaut  Mach weiter so!


----------



## das_Bergwerk (28. August 2007)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> So nachdem meine neue Gabel nun endlich da ist love plus ein paar Kleinteile, hab ich auch mal wieder geknipst.
> 
> Gewicht liegt bei 9,4 jetzt. Die nächsten Baustellen sind Kurbel, Sattel, Kassette und Steuersatz. Mal sehen ob die 9 kg Grenze dann bricht
> Falls nicht, tut sie dies spätestens mit dem neuen Voitl Rahmen nächstes Jahr





Sehr geiles rad !
Frage wo hast du die Kurbel her??
Danke


----------



## heitzer (28. August 2007)

Hier mal ein Fusion Hardtail, dies ist meiner Freundin 9,2 kg. Selbstaufbau.
Der Vorbau wurde gegen einen F99 noch getauscht und es ist noch ein leichterer TUNE-Laufradsatz in Planung. Unter die 9 kg wäre nicht schlecht, ist aber locker möglich.


----------



## Flabes (28. August 2007)

zu kleiner rahmen.


----------



## Schmittler (28. August 2007)

häh?! warum das denn? würd eher sagen, dass der rahmen nicht für ne 100 mm gabel ausgelegt ist und somit die proportionen ein wenig anders wirken!


----------



## Flabes (28. August 2007)

Schmittler schrieb:


> häh?! warum das denn? würd eher sagen, dass der rahmen nicht für ne 100 mm gabel ausgelegt ist und somit die proportionen ein wenig anders wirken!



wirf mal einen blick auf die sattelstütze


----------



## bird (28. August 2007)

das fusion sieht halt nach lady-bike aus. die haben doch meist ein nach unten gezogenes oberrohr. wüsste nur nicht, dass es das slash in einer damenversion gibt.
ansonsten finde ich es echt süß. 
nur der kontrast vom blau und rot beißt sich schon sehr.


----------



## Schmittler (28. August 2007)

Flabes schrieb:


> wirf mal einen blick auf die sattelstütze



  schon mal andere bikes begutachtet? guck dir zb. mal das 301 liteville an, da muss die stütze auch schon nen halben meter raus. kommt immer auf den schnitt des rahmens an. zudem sind doch die hersteller zur zeit sowieso sehr darauf aus, beinfreiheit zu "erzwingen". also ich finde die größe mal mehr als ok!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (28. August 2007)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> So nachdem meine neue Gabel nun endlich da ist love plus ein paar Kleinteile, hab ich auch mal wieder geknipst.
> 
> Gewicht liegt bei 9,4 jetzt. Die nächsten Baustellen sind Kurbel, Sattel, Kassette und Steuersatz. Mal sehen ob die 9 kg Grenze dann bricht
> Falls nicht, tut sie dies spätestens mit dem neuen Voitl Rahmen nächstes Jahr



Es wir immer feiner.... 
der Lenkwinkel sieht aber recht flach aus. kann aber auch täuschen..
Was ist denn für ein rahmen geplant? wieder ein voitel ?

Peter


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (28. August 2007)

Danke für die Blumen @all!



das_Bergwerk schrieb:


> Sehr geiles rad !
> Frage wo hast du die Kurbel her??
> Danke



Die hab ich vor ca. 2 Jahren bei ebay ergattert. Ist leider eine mit Octalink Aufnahme und dafür gibts nur die schweren Shimano Lager  Der Verkäufer hatte es verwechselt  War damals aber zu faul und inkonsequent sie wieder zurück gehen zu lassen. Mittlerweile gibts ja scheinbar leider garkeine MTB Kurbeln mehr von Ritchey.... Ich besorg mir dann die Integralkurbel von Atik.

@Peter: ja es macht sich  Wenn ich das nötige "Kleingeld" nächstes Jahr dazu hab, werd ich mir denselben Rahmen nochmal bestellen. Allerdings ist der ML 6 mittlerweile gute 250g leichter. Meiner war ja einer aus der ersten Serie. Farbe wird wahrscheinlich Grünbeige (RAL 1000) mit der blauen Aufschrift wie jetzt. Das Cremeweiß muss man immer so oft putzen.... ^^
Ab nächster Woche kann ich dann auch mal wieder durch die Lübbecker Berge flitzen, komme dann ne Zeit lang nach Hause. 
Können dann gerne mal wieder zusammen ne Tour fahren, mit dem Benni auch noch dazu. Aber ihr müsst Rücksicht nehmen, bin ja die letzten 2 Jahre nur "passiv" gefahren  
Dein Hobel ist aber auch nicht mehr wieder zu erkennen  Würde ja gerne mal deine GA Kilo testen, bin so n Ding noch nie gefahren!


----------



## damonsta (29. August 2007)

Oh was finde ich das Voitl schön!
Freut mich immer wieder Bikes zu sehen, bei denen nicht nur die teuersten und leichtesten Teile zusammengeschraubt sind, sondern eine klare Linie zu erkennen ist!


----------



## matou (29. August 2007)

Das Voitl sieht ja mal absolut lecker aus..vor allem die Gabel!
Ich werde diese Eurobike wohl auch damit verbringen nach gleichfarbigen/passenden parts für mein neues Bike zu suchen - ich glaub meine Frau setz ich dann erstmal in Halle A4 ab


----------



## Don Trailo (29. August 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Oh was finde ich das Voitl schön!
> Freut mich immer wieder Bikes zu sehen, bei denen nicht nur die teuersten und leichtesten Teile zusammengeschraubt sind, sondern eine klare Linie zu erkennen ist!


_ da hat boris alles gesagt 
 absolut meine meinung!_


----------



## Popeye34 (29. August 2007)

richtig Geil!
Fährst du auch damit?


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (29. August 2007)

Dankeschön! 



xzippo schrieb:


> richtig Geil!
> Fährst du auch damit?



Hab ne längere, ich sag mal "Passive Pause" hinter mir. Das letzte XC Rennen ist 2 Jährchen her, auch wegen Studium und so... Mittlerweile hab ich aber wieder mehr Luft und bin seit einigen Wochen wieder regelmäßig in den Bergen unterwegs  Nächstes Jahr werd ich dann mein come back in die Renn bzw. Marathon Saison feiern   (Hobbyklasse versteht sich).
So sauber wie auf den Bildern ist es selten  

@matou: ja die Gabel hab ich vom ersten Moment an lieb gewonnen. Hat gegenüber meiner alten 2003er RC36 nur Vorteile: spürbar steifer, mit 1350g gleich 310g leichter, spricht viel sensibler an, lässt sich dank Luft nun optimal abstimmen und sieht auch noch besser aus (die silberne C-type Krone hab ich schwarz lackiert).


----------



## Genubike (29. August 2007)

Hi
Ich spreche nicht deutsch sehr gut, aber hier ist mein Titus


----------



## daniel77 (29. August 2007)

Schmittler schrieb:


> häh?! warum das denn? würd eher sagen, dass der rahmen nicht für ne 100 mm gabel ausgelegt ist und somit die proportionen ein wenig anders wirken!



das ist eine SID Team und die hat 80mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorth (29. August 2007)

Finde das Fusion sehr schön, die Idee mit der Internetadresse an der Gabel ist auch witzig, nur leider wird sie wohl kaum dem Zweck der Werbung gerecht werden  (ausser hier im Forum vllt.) 

Den Rahmen finde ich auch nicht zu klein, sieht halt wie oben schon gesagt, wie ein Rad in kleiner Rahmengröße aus. Man schaue sich das Rotwild der Kalentiewa an, das in der BSN? drin war.

Das Voitl und das Titus sind auch sehr schön, beim Voitl wirken (vllt auch durch den Rahmen) der optisch recht flache Lenkwinkel und die entgegengeneigte Sattelspitze etwas unharmonisch, aber das wichtigste ist ja dass es dem Fahrer passt!


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (29. August 2007)

Ich find das Titus verdammt sexy! Sehr schicke blaue Anbauteile  
Die Sitzposition wäre aber nicht mein Ding... da kommt kein CC-feeling auf. Lieber ein flat bar statt rizer und eine XTR Kurbel, die passt farblich immer sehr gut zu Titan wie ich finde  

Der Lenkwinkel am vom Voitl hat 71° und ist für Gabeln mit 80 - 100 mm konstruiert. Müsste also passen. Ist wohl optisch bedingt, weil das Oberrohr tiefer am Sitzrohr endet durch das Dreieck-Gusset.
Sattel ist leicht abfallend, ja. So geht er mir nicht auf die Eier


----------



## Milass (29. August 2007)

Das Titus gefällt mir auch sehr gut  , XTR Kurbel (die neue 970) würde nochmal einiges hermachen.


----------



## müsing (29. August 2007)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> So geht er mir nicht auf die Eier



vielleicht solltest du dir einen eierfreundlichen zulegen - schönes rad übrigens


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (29. August 2007)

Thanks!

Naja direkt gedrückt hat er nun nicht im waagerechten Zustand, aber so ist er einfach bequemer. 
Irgendwann weicht er eh nem Speedneedle....


----------



## heitzer (29. August 2007)

Gorth schrieb:


> Finde das Fusion sehr schön, die Idee mit der Internetadresse an der Gabel ist auch witzig, nur leider wird sie wohl kaum dem Zweck der Werbung gerecht werden  (ausser hier im Forum vllt.)
> 
> Den Rahmen finde ich auch nicht zu klein, sieht halt wie oben schon gesagt, wie ein Rad in kleiner Rahmengröße aus. Man schaue sich das Rotwild der Kalentiewa an, das in der BSN? drin war.
> 
> Das Voitl und das Titus sind auch sehr schön, beim Voitl wirken (vllt auch durch den Rahmen) der optisch recht flache Lenkwinkel und die entgegengeneigte Sattelspitze etwas unharmonisch, aber das wichtigste ist ja dass es dem Fahrer passt!



Ja die Gabel ist ne SID Team 80mm sieht doch jeder  
Die Laufräder sind nur vorab drann . Es werden dann rot oder einfach schwarz Eloxierte TUN-LRS
Leider ist die Werbung in real nich sehr einfach zu lesen schade. 
Meiner Freundin hat der SID aufkleber nicht gefallen geschweige den mir.
Der Rahmen ist halt sehr lang und das Sitzrohr sehr kurz deswegen ist auch 
F99 Vorbau in 90mm dran und zum glück gibts die Syntace P6 Stütze.

Und noch mal ein Bild weils so schön ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerX (29. August 2007)

So nun mal hier mein Bike ^^
Ist zwar nicht mehr das neueste und auch nicht das leichteste mit 13 kg, aber diesen Winter wird ein neues zusammengestellt 
Bitte motzt nicht an meiner silbernen Kurbel herum ^^ Ich weiß, dass sie nicht ans Rad passt, aber meine schwarze ist mir gebrochen und ich wollte nicht mehr so viel Geld für eine XTR für dieses Rad ausgegeben. Die kommt dann frisch an mein Neues  Ganau das gleiche gilt für die Sattelstütze, die ich aus der letzten Ecke eines Radladens gekruschtelt habe ^^ Leider ist der Durchmesser der Stütze hier nicht der gleiche wie bei meinem neuen Rahmen


----------



## Don Trailo (29. August 2007)

willkommen im [email protected] 
 ich weiss das titus fährt sich eh sehr ausgewogen


----------



## stephdeluxe (2. September 2007)

BikerX schrieb:


> So nun mal hier mein Bike ^^
> Ist zwar nicht mehr das neueste und auch nicht das leichteste mit 13 kg, aber diesen Winter wird ein neues zusammengestellt
> Bitte motzt nicht an meiner silbernen Kurbel herum ^^ Ich weiß, dass sie nicht ans Rad passt, aber meine schwarze ist mir gebrochen und ich wollte nicht mehr so viel Geld für eine XTR für dieses Rad ausgegeben. Die kommt dann frisch an mein Neues  Ganau das gleiche gilt für die Sattelstütze, die ich aus der letzten Ecke eines Radladens gekruschtelt habe ^^ Leider ist der Durchmesser der Stütze hier nicht der gleiche wie bei meinem neuen Rahmen




Sag mal, wie gross ist du denn? Bei DER Länge der Sattelstütze!


----------



## Racer09 (2. September 2007)

BikerX schrieb:


> So nun mal hier mein Bike ^^
> Ist zwar nicht mehr das neueste und auch nicht das leichteste mit 13 kg, aber diesen Winter wird ein neues zusammengestellt
> Bitte motzt nicht an meiner silbernen Kurbel herum ^^ Ich weiß, dass sie nicht ans Rad passt, aber meine schwarze ist mir gebrochen und ich wollte nicht mehr so viel Geld für eine XTR für dieses Rad ausgegeben. Die kommt dann frisch an mein Neues  Ganau das gleiche gilt für die Sattelstütze, die ich aus der letzten Ecke eines Radladens gekruschtelt habe ^^ Leider ist der Durchmesser der Stütze hier nicht der gleiche wie bei meinem neuen Rahmen



Weiß auch nicht wirklich was das mit CC-Kunstwerk zu tun hat. In meinen Augen ein reines CC-Touren Bike, mehr nicht. Für nen richtiges CC-Bike wäre allein das Gewicht schon tödlich!!! Ps. ein gescheiter LRS und Sattel machen noch lang kein Kunstwerk  I


----------



## damonsta (2. September 2007)

Ich finde das Bike nicht schlecht. Aber irgendwie sind manche Komponenten dran Perlen vor die Säue.


----------



## Focusbiker90 (2. September 2007)

Ich finde auch, dass das Bike irgendwie was hat... Ich weiss auch nicht so Recht was  

Vielleicht solltest du das Gummizeugs an der Gabel mal *ganz* entfernen 


Micha


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. September 2007)

Das gehört so. Erst die nächste Generation hatte die Evil Genius - Seals, die nach Auffassung von Manitou die Faltenbälge ganz überflüssig machten.

Mir persönlich ist der Rahmen zu bunt. Aber definitiv mehr Kunstwerk als vieles andere hier.


----------



## Focusbiker90 (3. September 2007)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Das gehört so.



Hmm... Ok  Sah' für mich jetzt als "unvollendet" aus  


Micha


----------



## Jan-Ove (3. September 2007)

Mein Litespeed Ocoee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Der Yeti (3. September 2007)

Für so ein Hammer geiles Gerät() ein schlechtes Foto...

Die Detailliebe kommt gar nicht rüber, in Natura siehts um Längen geiler aus!

Ich sehe, Sattelklemme ist noch die Gleiche wie letzten Sonntag??

Wolltest du doch austauschen


Naja, alles in Allem mit das geilsde Bike auf diesen Seiten hier, aber tu uns einen gefllen, und mache ein schönes Tageslichtbild

Gruß, ALEX

EDIT: Was macht der LRS?? Der Uli soll mal Gas geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan-Ove (3. September 2007)

h


----------



## Jan-Ove (3. September 2007)

Hallo Alex,

das mit dem Foto ist garnicht so einfach.

Ich dachte mir mit der Sattelklemme versuchst du es nochmal aber ich bin gestern mittag eine kleine Runde gefahren und als ich die Sattelklemmschraube nochmal nachziehen wollte ist mir die Schraube gebrochen jetzt ist wieder die originale Klemme dran. 

Gruss Christoph


----------



## Der Yeti (3. September 2007)

-.-

Ich verstehe

Aber ein bissl Schwund ist immer gell


Was hattest du denn für Probleme beim Schießen des Fotos???


----------



## Jan-Ove (3. September 2007)

Tja, ich glaube entweder meine Kamera ist Schrottoder das Licht ist nicht das Beste oder es liegt an mir, was wohl am wahrscheinlichsten ist.
Bin nicht besonders erfahren an der Kamera.


----------



## BikerX (3. September 2007)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Weiß auch nicht wirklich was das mit CC-Kunstwerk zu tun hat. In meinen Augen ein reines CC-Touren Bike, mehr nicht. Für nen richtiges CC-Bike wäre allein das Gewicht schon tödlich!!! Ps. ein gescheiter LRS und Sattel machen noch lang kein Kunstwerk  I



Na das ist ja auch das CC-Team Fully-Bike von 2001, da wars mit dem "Light Ride Tech" noch nicht so wie heute ^^
In deiner Auflistung hast du die Bremsen und den Dämpfer vergessen


----------



## BikerX (3. September 2007)

stephdeluxe schrieb:


> Sag mal, wie gross ist du denn? Bei DER Länge der Sattelstütze!



Ich bin 1,84m groß ^^ Ich weiß dass mir der Rahmen viel zu klein ist, deswegen gibts ja auch im Winter nen neuen  Man muss aber auch dazusagen, dass ich meine Beine ziemlich ausstrecken muss beim Biken, da ich sonst Knieschmerzen bekomme.


----------



## eazy_isi (4. September 2007)




----------



## damonsta (4. September 2007)

Hach ja, wäre an dem Fatmodul ein anderer Sattel würde das Bike wesentlich hübscher/sportlicher aussehen. Sogar die Kurbel passt optisch ganz gut. Aber irgendwie ist es trotzdem kein Kunstwerk.


----------



## Schafschützer (4. September 2007)

Schönes Rad. Sauber aufgebaut. Was will man mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. September 2007)

Selten, daß ich Boris widerspreche, aber mir gefällt's sehr gut.


----------



## damonsta (4. September 2007)

Es gefällt mir technisch gesehen richtig gut, aber der klobige Sattel und die riesige Sattelklemmschelle fielen mir sofort ins Auge! Die XLC Aufschrift würde ich auch wegnagellackentfernen.


----------



## salzbrezel (4. September 2007)

> Die XLC Aufschrift würde ich auch wegnagellackentfernen.



Geht denn das so einfach? Wird das Schwarz nicht angegriffen?


----------



## damonsta (4. September 2007)

Wenns nicht gelasert ist sollte es ohne Probleme gehen. Probieren geht über studieren-einfach ganz unten an der Stütze versuchen das Schwarz abzureiben. Gehts nicht-gut.


----------



## Gorth (4. September 2007)

Also die Ritchey Schriftzüge kriegt man gut mit Aceton / Essigester / Isopropanol weg, denke die XLC Schriftzüge sind auf die gleiche Art und Weise draufgemacht worden.

Gruß


----------



## daniel77 (5. September 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (5. September 2007)

Oh ja!

Dazu eine weisse, schwarze oder blaue Kurbel und es sind 12 von 10!

Sitzt du gefühlsmässig nicht zu weit hinten?


----------



## JDEM (5. September 2007)

XTR Komponenten würden bestimmt auch Klasse an das Zaskar passen, ist aber auch so ein sehr schickes Bike!


----------



## daniel77 (5. September 2007)

Ja die "alte" 960er XTR Gruppe passt farblich perfekt zum Bike, wenn da die sündteuren KB`s nicht wären. Eine schwarze Kurbel wäre natürlich auch nett, die Hone ist mir aber zu "billig", Truvativ, Race Face oder FSA sind nicht so nach meinem (funktionellen) Geschmack, die XT ist halt die Wahl der Vernunft.


----------



## damonsta (5. September 2007)

Vernunft ist so ein blödes Wort!


----------



## cluso (5. September 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Es gefällt mir technisch gesehen richtig gut, aber der klobige Sattel und die riesige Sattelklemmschelle fielen mir sofort ins Auge!




Sattel muss passen, Aussehen ist zweit oder drittrangig. Was bringt ein sportlicher schön anzuschauender Sattel wenn wichtige Körperteile einschlafen...?


----------



## damonsta (5. September 2007)

Klar! Das ist ja auch unstrittig. ErFAHRungsgemäss ist aber bei den sportlichen Modellen immer einer dabei der passt. Kandidaten: Aspide FX, Speedneedle Marathon, Toupé 143. Ist nebenbei auch noch leichter.


----------



## cluso (6. September 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Klar! Das ist ja auch unstrittig. ErFAHRungsgemäss ist aber bei den sportlichen Modellen immer einer dabei der passt.
> 
> Ist nebenbei auch noch leichter.




Okay, da geb ich dir wieder recht.


----------



## JoeDesperado (7. September 2007)

es wurde wiedermal zeit für eines meiner ab-vor-die-hecke fotos - ab sofort mein neues (bzw. gebrauchtes, weil sonst für mich unerschwinglich teures) HT für marathons u.ä.:


----------



## Crazy Creek (7. September 2007)

finde das ja schon irgednwie komisch mit den bremsen


----------



## eiji (7. September 2007)

daniel77 schrieb:


>



wow ...  

Sieht toll aus!   

Technisch nicht zu verbessern!
Avid-Ultimates würden noch gut passen.

Aber sogar die XT-Teile sehen gut aus!
Sehr geile Rahmen/Gabel-Kombi! Toller Rahmen und ein feines Ausfallende .
Das Teil fliegt sicher rauf wie runter ...

Gewicht?
10,2???????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (7. September 2007)

@JoeDesperado 
Das Gravity ist für mich eines der schönsten Hardtail/Carbon-Rahmen überhaupt!
Was wiegt das gute Teil denn, und wieviel (wenn man fragen darf) hast du noch dafür bezahlen müssen??


----------



## versus (7. September 2007)

wo ich eben ein zaskar gesehen habe - im GT forum schon bekannt, aber hierher passen sie wohl auch:

GT XCR 1000 ´99












ca. 11,2 kg je nach lrs (der andere ist dann auch mit schwarzen reifen ;-).


GT ZASKAR LE `96


----------



## JoeDesperado (8. September 2007)

Crazy Creek schrieb:


> finde das ja schon irgednwie komisch mit den bremsen



optisch gewÃ¶hnungsbedÃ¼rftig, vom gewichts-/leistungsfaktor her aber schwer zu toppen - wer braucht schon hinten discs?



xzippo schrieb:


> @JoeDesperado
> Das Gravity ist fÃ¼r mich eines der schÃ¶nsten Hardtail/Carbon-Rahmen Ã¼berhaupt!
> Was wiegt das gute Teil denn, und wieviel (wenn man fragen darf) hast du noch dafÃ¼r bezahlen mÃ¼ssen??



danke! das gewicht dÃ¼rfte sich gefÃ¼hlsmÃ¤Ãig um die 10 kilo marke bewegen, genaueres kann ich leider noch nicht sagen...
zum preis: 1250â¬ gehen mMn in ordung.


----------



## szenebiker (8. September 2007)

Hier mal was ganz nettes. 

*Corratec Revolution Worldcup*

*Rahmen:.............Carbon
Gabel:................Pace RC 39 Race
Schaltung:..........XTR Komplettgruppe Disc
Laufräder:...........Mavic Crossmax SLR mit Nobby Nic UST
Lenker/Vorbau:....ZZYCX Carbon Vorbaueinheit
Sattelstütze:.......WCS Carbon 31.6
Sattel:................SLR C64 Vollcarbon 
Züge:.................Nokon

Gewicht: 8.9 Kg*


----------



## Don Trailo (8. September 2007)

szenebiker schrieb:


> Hier mal was ganz nettes.
> 
> *Corratec Revolution Worldcup*
> 
> ...



ja und??
 was fehlt ist das *be-tracht-ungs-bild*


----------



## szenebiker (8. September 2007)

Is ja schon da!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## szenebiker (8. September 2007)

*Ach ja da ich mir ein neues Projekt über den Winter gelegt habe ist dieses Gute stück zu Veräusern.
Listenpreis liegt bei 5900.- Euronen
Macht mal Angebote.
Der Sattel ist allerdings nicht dabei!!!*


----------



## FeierFox (8. September 2007)

Aber gut das du die dicksten Bar Ends drangebaut hast die es auf der Welt gibt ! Auf dem Bild erkennt man ansonsten nix ! Im Übrigen gehören Verkaufsangebote hier nicht rein.


----------



## damonsta (8. September 2007)

Der Rahmen ist ausserdem unglaublich klobig, erinnert mich an die alten Treks. Der wiegt doch sicher auch seine 1500g. Und nur mit 8,9kg beeindruckt man hier keinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (8. September 2007)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> optisch gewöhnungsbedürftig, vom gewichts-/leistungsfaktor her aber schwer zu toppen - wer braucht schon hinten discs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WOW, 1250 für das komplette Gravity, ist ja mal ein Schnäppchen! 
Wenn du zufällig noch ein zweites herbekommst, möchte ich auch eins


----------



## FeierFox (8. September 2007)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> optisch gewöhnungsbedürftig, vom gewichts-/leistungsfaktor her aber schwer zu toppen - wer braucht schon hinten discs?


Naja Sinn macht das aber echt nicht. Carbon Rahmen, XTR Kurbel und dann so ne Billiglösung ? Verschiedene Druckpunkte & Bremsleistungen (grade bei Nässe) kommen auch noch dazu.


----------



## JoeDesperado (8. September 2007)

den gewichtsvorteil nicht vergessen


----------



## Nose (8. September 2007)

endlich. wie lange hab ich schon drauf gewartet dass szenebiker diesen thread mit fetter schrift und einem häßlichen foto von einem fetten rad bereichert!


----------



## Leinetiger (8. September 2007)

hässlich, total hässlich


----------



## Racer09 (8. September 2007)

Sorry, aber der Corratec Carbonrahmen ist einer der häßlichsten Carbonrahmen ever:kotz: (mit dem Trek zusammen). Eine der häßlichsten Form, schöne Teile mit einander zu verbinden!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (8. September 2007)

beim corratec hätte evtl. ein bisschen fotografisches geschick das rad deutlich besser erscheinen lassen können...


----------



## Nose (8. September 2007)

das mag gut sein...


----------



## szenebiker (8. September 2007)

*Das war ja klar das Dinge die anders sind als andere Kritisiert werden, der Rahmen ist wenigstens von Form umgeben und nicht wie andere nur zusammengebrutzelt. Die Hörnchen sind auch schon gegen Ergon Carbon Griffe getauscht. Das Bild hatte ich im Moment nur da werde aber demnächst mal neue Reinstellen. Ach übrigens das Fuji ( Gesundheit) sollte man mal putzen bevor man es knipst *


----------



## Racer09 (8. September 2007)

szenebiker schrieb:


> *... Ach übrigens das Fuji ( Gesundheit) sollte man mal putzen bevor man es knipst *



Weiß jetzt nicht was der Spruch sollte, wenn du das ganze hier mal verfolgt hättest... wüßtest du das ichs absichtlich so reingestellt habe (um allen Vorurteilen Modellbau, Eisdiele usw von vorneherein aus dem Weg zu gehen. So hab ichs 24 H im Rennen bewegt und so hab ichs auch abgelichtet). Und nebenbei ca nen halbes Jahr zurück da hab ichs schonmal in sauber geknibst, falls du dich dann besser fühlst . Und um nochmal zu meiner Kritik zurückzukommen, auf du dich anscheinend persönlich angegriffen füllst, ist nicht gegen dich oder nen anderen Corratecfahrer, aber das Dingen geht null (genauso wie das Trek), einfach nur abgrundtief häßlich mit diesen Materialklumpen am Body.


----------



## Nose (8. September 2007)

das ist auch klar dass dinge sind die anders sind als andere kritisiert werden. ich versteh nicht ganz. was willst du mir damit sagen?

und "man" sollte garnix.


----------



## Nihil Baxter (9. September 2007)

Hier mal mein Kunstwerk:


----------



## Nihil Baxter (9. September 2007)

Hier mal mein Kunstwerk:


----------



## fatboy (9. September 2007)

Das Rocky ist einfach nur schön. 
Allerdings finde ich die Gabel ein wenig unpassend, kann Dir auch nicht genau sagen, was da stört. Vieleicht ein wenig zu filigran? Kann aber auch an der Perspektive liegen.

Ich suche nach ner Starrgabel, die eher gerade wie ne Pace geschnitten ist, aber ohne Carbonoptik, habe da aber bis jetzt noch nix gefunden...


----------



## cluso (9. September 2007)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Kunstwerk:



 

Wenn ein Rad den Begriff Kunstwerk verdient dann das.


----------



## BikerX (9. September 2007)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> es wurde wiedermal zeit für eines meiner ab-vor-die-hecke fotos - ab sofort mein neues (bzw. gebrauchtes, weil sonst für mich unerschwinglich teures) HT für marathons u.ä.:



Hm Rahmengröße 53 wär angebracher gewesen oder? Der Preis ist top, aber der Rahmen sollte halt auch passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (9. September 2007)

Das RM Blizzard is einfach nur geil. Vielleicht nicht ganz Kunstwerk aber ein Bike mit Suchtfaktor.

Persönlich finde ich den weissen Flite nicht so glücklich und Race Face hat sich mit der XY Stütze auch nicht gerade ein Denkmal geschaffen. 

Steel is real...

oliversen


----------



## damonsta (9. September 2007)

Das Rocky ist geil. Mit einer Turbine und einer etwas dickeren Gabel PERVERS!


----------



## Clemens (10. September 2007)

wenn wir schon beim Blizzard sind...


----------



## *adrenalin* (10. September 2007)

Clemens schrieb:


> wenn wir schon beim Blizzard sind...



YES! da paßt alles, farblich und technisch sehr geil!




kleine anmerkung: die roten aufkleber der felgen müssen ab!


----------



## Dr.Dos (10. September 2007)

Es ist Zeit für eine Blizzard Galerie. Wenns im Winter hässlich und kalt wird, strahlt der Thread eine behagliche Wärme aus.


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (10. September 2007)

Was habt ihr alle mit den Rocky Mountains? Sind zwar beide stimmig aufgebaut, aber vom hocker hauen sie mich nicht...

Nur weil "Rocky Mountain" draufsteht...


----------



## damonsta (10. September 2007)

Die sind einfach zeitlos. Was ich an 0815 Carbonbombern auf der EB gesehen habe- danach sind die Räder echt eine Wohltat. Das zweite Rocky geht schon in den Bereich "PERVERS". 
Kritikpunkte (sind trotzdem 10 Punkte!):

Der Sattel sieht auf der dürren Stütze nicht schön aus.
Die Reba müsste glänzend und ohne Aufkleber sein.
Schwarze Kettenblätter. (z.B. TA: nicht nur leichter, sondern bessere Performance und sehen geiler aus, da schwarz mit weisser Schrift)
Die Felgenaufkleber wurden schon erwähnt.


----------



## kleinerHai (10. September 2007)

Clemens schrieb:


> wenn wir schon beim Blizzard sind...


Wenn wir schon bei schwarz-weissem Stahl sind...


----------



## Kampfgelse (10. September 2007)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Kunstwerk:



Lecker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (10. September 2007)

BikerX schrieb:


> Hm Rahmengröße 53 wär angebracher gewesen oder? Der Preis ist top, aber der Rahmen sollte halt auch passen



das passt schon, beim fully fahr ich auch nur ein 44er. die sattelstütze hab ich jetzt nach einigen ausfahrten eh schon 1-2cm weiter versenkt...


----------



## Gorth (10. September 2007)

Da ist er wieder, dieser *haben-will* Trieb, wenn ich diese Blizzards sehe...

Bitte setzt vorerst keine Blizzards bei ebay rein, danke


----------



## JoeDesperado (10. September 2007)

xzippo schrieb:


> @JoeDesperado
> Das Gravity ist für mich eines der schönsten Hardtail/Carbon-Rahmen überhaupt!
> Was wiegt das gute Teil denn, und wieviel (wenn man fragen darf) hast du noch dafür bezahlen müssen??



nachtrag zum gewicht: 10,1kg (mit pedalen) - allerdings kommen jetzt breite nobby nics drauf, da werden sich dann doch ein paar hundert gramm dazuaddieren...


----------



## mete (10. September 2007)

kleinerHai schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon bei schwarz-weissem Stahl sind...



Lightnings sind einfach die schönsten Rahmen, die es gibt, bei uns vor der Uni steht immer ein weiß- goldenes


----------



## lemma (10. September 2007)

die sind aber alles andere wie steif die dinger


----------



## Don Trailo (10. September 2007)

schöne stahlbikes
 war auch zeit nach all diesem öden plastik!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (11. September 2007)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> nachtrag zum gewicht: 10,1kg (mit pedalen) - allerdings kommen jetzt breite nobby nics drauf, da werden sich dann doch ein paar hundert gramm dazuaddieren...



Hmmm,
ist der Rahmen den wirklich so "schwer", oder sind es deine Teile???
Mein Quantec SL (Alu) liegt bei 10,2....


----------



## Jan-Ove (11. September 2007)

Mein altes war auch schwarz weiss aber nicht so cool wie die beiden Stahl Rahmen oben.


----------



## JoeDesperado (11. September 2007)

xzippo schrieb:


> Hmmm,
> ist der Rahmen den wirklich so "schwer", oder sind es deine Teile???
> Mein Quantec SL (Alu) liegt bei 10,2....



naja, der rahmen wiegt sicher so um die 1300g! die sonstigen teile (xr 4.1 bzw 4.2d felgen, 240er naben, wcs, xtr, x0, oro puro & single digit SL) sind ja nicht gerade schwer


----------



## Nihil Baxter (14. September 2007)

Noch eins. Ist von meinem Bruder. Kona Lava Dome. Mit LX/XT eher kein Kunstwerk, aber trotzdem annehmbar.


----------



## cluso (15. September 2007)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:


> Mit LX/XT eher kein Kunstwerk, aber trotzdem annehmbar.



Es ist doch nicht wichtig welche Gruppe verbaut ist, sondern auf den Gesamteindruck kommt es an (zumindest für mich), und da kann das Rad durchaus als Kunstwerk punkten.


----------



## lemma (15. September 2007)

wie sind eigentlich die bilder gemacht, nachbearbeitet ?


----------



## Nihil Baxter (15. September 2007)

lemma schrieb:


> wie sind eigentlich die bilder gemacht, nachbearbeitet ?



Das Rad wurde am Hinterrad festgehalten. Anschließend wurde die Hand mit Photoshop wegretuschiert.


----------



## damonsta (16. September 2007)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:


> Noch eins. Ist von meinem Bruder. Kona Lava Dome. Mit LX/XT eher kein Kunstwerk, aber trotzdem annehmbar.



Die Kurbel versaut das Bike so richtig- ansonsten aber echt geil. Geht ja nicht darum hier nur Bikes mit XTR und x.0 zu posten. Schön müssen sie sein.


----------



## müsing (16. September 2007)

Curtis


----------



## Schafschützer (17. September 2007)

Das Curtis ist wirklich sehr schön. Zufrieden mit der Kurbel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shorty2682 (17. September 2007)

Ich trau mich jetzt auch mal hier rein...
Der Spacerturm kommt auf jedenfall noch weg, wenn ich mich für eine Vorbauhöhe entschieden hab...


----------



## M!ke (17. September 2007)

Shorty2682 schrieb:


> Ich trau mich jetzt auch mal hier rein...
> Der Spacerturm kommt auf jedenfall noch weg, wenn ich mich für eine Vorbauhöhe entschieden hab...



Geiles Bike.... gefällt mir super  Die Farbe an sich sieht schon wacker schnell aus... 

Wie viel wiegt es?


----------



## Shorty2682 (17. September 2007)

Danke fürs Lob...  

Das Gewicht sag ich eher ungern...sind momentan noch ca. 12,5Kg...  

Aber über den Winter sind schon einige Veränderungen geplant, die das Gewicht schrumpfen lassen sollten...
Der LRS wird getauscht, entweder gegen Nope N75- oder Hope Pro2-Naben mit DT 4.2d oder 5.1d-Felgen (muß stabil und leicht sein, bin leider selber an der 100Kg-Grenze...
Dann noch neue Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Lenker...
Bremse bin ich noch am überlegen, ist auch nicht unbedingt die leichteste, die ich grad dranhab, aber ich bin eigentlich zufrieden mit der Bremsleistung...


----------



## JDEM (17. September 2007)

Schönes Bike, auch wenn ich es noch nicht hier in der Gegend 
noch nicht rumfahren gesehen hab


----------



## Markus996 (17. September 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Die Kurbel versaut das Bike so richtig


Warum denn, weil es eine LX ist?  



damonsta schrieb:


> Geht ja nicht darum hier nur Bikes mit XTR und x.0 zu posten. Schön müssen sie sein.


Eben 

...schreibt ein XTR-Fahrer


----------



## müsing (17. September 2007)

Schafschützer schrieb:


> Das Curtis ist wirklich sehr schön. Zufrieden mit der Kurbel?



kurbel ist klasse. bis jetzt keinen chain suck


----------



## damonsta (17. September 2007)

Markus996 schrieb:


> Warum denn, weil es eine LX ist?



Ne, sie passt einfach nicht. Da muss was dünneres dran, z.B. Tune


----------



## HypnoKröte (18. September 2007)

Markus996 schrieb:


> Warum denn, weil es eine LX ist?
> 
> 
> Eben
> ...



Ist doch ne neue XT keine LX


----------



## Markus996 (18. September 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Ne, sie passt einfach nicht. Da muss was dünneres dran, z.B. Tune


Dann schreib es doch gleich so, dass Du es optisch unpassend findest.   Aus Deinem Text ging, zumindest für mich, hervor, als sei eine LX-Kurbel billigster Abschaum. Denn auch XTR-Kurbeln sind dick. Darüberhinaus würde ich persönlich die LX-Kurbel dran lassen. Aber jeder hat eben seine Meinung 



HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Ist doch ne neue XT keine LX


Es wird hier Bezug auf Posting #13323 genommen. An diesem Kona ist definitiv eine LX-Kurbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (18. September 2007)

Ach so, ja Lx sieht echt bescheiden aus.


----------



## daniel77 (18. September 2007)

Rahmen: No Saint Luzifer Scandium 20"
Gabel: Skareb Elite SPV
Kurbel: Shimano XT
Schaltwerk/Shifter/Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
Bremse/Bremshebel: XTR-VBrake / Avid SD SL
LRS: XT / Mavic 317 / Conti Speed King
Lenker: Specialized S-Works Carbon
Vorbau/Sattelstütze: Ritchey WCS
Sattel. Selle San Marco SKN
Griffe: Syntace Moto
Pedale: Shimano PD-M520
Gewicht: 10,5kg


----------



## Unrest (18. September 2007)

Die Sattelneigung schaut abenteuerlich aus und die silberne Kurbel sticht extrem hervor. Sonst aber durchaus schön, weil schlicht
Was die Sattelneigung angeht: Wenn du so am besten zurecht kommst, dann ist gut so, schaut nur halt komisch aus.
Als Kurbel würde sich was XTR-graues oder schwarzes meiner Meinung nach besser machen.


----------



## GlanDas (18. September 2007)

Irgendwie schwer.
Und schlecht Fotographiert.

"Eure Cross-Country Kunstwerke" â  "Zeigt her eure CC-Bikes" 

wenigstens ist die Kurbel eingermaÃen horrizontal 

-> Lieber warten bis es schee ist, vernÃ¼nftige Fotos machen, zuhause mit Photoshop bearbeiten (!) und jeder in diesem Thread ist begeistert


----------



## daniel77 (18. September 2007)

Die Sattelneigung wird auf der Jungfernfahrt noch "richtig" eingestellt, das Gewicht ist ehrlich, also mit Pedalen etc., wiso sollte ich mein Bike mit Photoshop bearbeiten? Wollt Ihr Bikes oder Fakes?


----------



## Dr.Dos (18. September 2007)

Fakes bitte nur bei den Leichtbauern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maSk (19. September 2007)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Wollt Ihr Bikes oder Fakes?


Ursprünglich war der Sinn dieses Threads das hier nur Bilder von CC Bikes reinkommen wo u.a. oder ganz besonders das Bild an sich ein Kunstwerk ist und nicht nur das Rad.
Also mal gepflegten Background aussuchen, Rad schön hinstellen, Kurbeln Horizontal und ab dafür, ist doch wirklich ned so schwer. Danach am PC noch die ein oder andere störende Sache retuschieren wie Radhalterung oder unliebsame Fratzen und der Betrachter freut sich. 
Wer keine Lust hat so einen Aufwand zu betreiben, der haut Bilder (wie z.B. deine) in den "Zeigt her eure CC Bikes" Fred.

z.B. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Aber mittlerweile postet sowieso jeder wie und was er lustig ist, also von dem her...


----------



## versus (19. September 2007)

maSk schrieb:


> Kurbeln Horizontal und ab dafür, ist doch wirklich ned so schwer.



aber so ganz einfach scheint es auch nicht zu sein wie man auf deinem foto feststellen kann


----------



## Veloziraptor (19. September 2007)

Wie wär´s mit einer Satzung.


----------



## versus (19. September 2007)

genau! viel zu wenig regeln hier !


----------



## M4d_K3kz (19. September 2007)

wäre hier weniger spam drin wäre der thread auf nur paar seiten aber so ...

grundsätzlich kann man ja nur kunstvolle bilder reinstellen, aber dann muss das gespamme wie das wiegt zu viel, stell deine kurbeln gerade, was ist das für eine gabel auch hier raus


----------



## daniel77 (19. September 2007)

GlanDas schrieb:


> -> Lieber warten bis es schee ist, vernünftige Fotos machen, zuhause mit Photoshop bearbeiten (!) und jeder in diesem Thread ist begeistert







Heute morgen war eine Bekannte da, da hab ich nochmal schnell ein Foto von ihr mit meinem Bike gemacht (ihr Vorbau hat super mit meiner Sattelhöhe übereingestimmt), ab morgen gehe ich mit meinem Bike auch auf Weltreise, also wenn Ihr Wünsche für einen Hintergrund habt, nur her damit


----------



## *Thunder (19. September 2007)

Superleichtbaulaufradsätze! Jetzt ohne Speichen!


----------



## Dr.Dos (19. September 2007)

daniel77 schrieb:


> also wenn Ihr Wünsche für einen Hintergrund habt, nur her damit


Ganz klar: die blühenden Landschaften Mitteldeutschlands!


----------



## daniel77 (19. September 2007)

*Thunder schrieb:


> Superleichtbaulaufradsätze! Jetzt ohne Speichen!


Leichtbau halt.....



Dr.Dos schrieb:


> Ganz klar: die blühenden Landschaften Mitteldeutschlands!


Oh ja, und als Model zum Bike dann meine Freundin Angie.


----------



## maSk (20. September 2007)

versus schrieb:


> aber so ganz einfach scheint es auch nicht zu sein wie man auf deinem foto feststellen kann


Musst nicht immer alles für Bare Münze nehmen wenn dir jemand was erzählt, kluge Leute wüssten das ich das nicht als Maß oder gar Voraussetzung gemeint habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (20. September 2007)

maSk schrieb:


> Musst nicht immer alles für Bare Münze nehmen wenn dir jemand was erzählt, kluge Leute wüssten das ich das nicht als Maß oder gar Voraussetzung gemeint habe.



da bin ich ja froh, dass mir ein so erfahrenes mitglied nun endlich die welt erklärt hat - besten dank !


----------



## Don Trailo (20. September 2007)

aloha Leute
*Zitat von meiner Frau: und ich dachte nur in den Modeforen  hat es Tussen:*
_Ich finde dein Kleid so schrecklich in Szene gesetzt, bla bla bla_
doch sich darüber aufregen?  Damned ,for what?


----------



## 007ike (22. September 2007)

Da ich mein bike hier vor 2 Jahren schon mal gepostet hatte und es zwischenzeitlich eine fast komplett neue Konfiguartion erhalten hat, hier nun also der endgültige Ausbau:




ich finde es für mich perfekt!
Gewicht um die 9,7 kg, ändert sich halt mit den Reifen, denn normalerweise fahre ich hinten einen RR.


----------



## FeierFox (22. September 2007)

007ike schrieb:


> hier nun also der endgültige Ausbau:


  

Auf jeden Fall sehr schön ! Kleiner Kritikpunkt: die Nabe passt nicht wirklich zu dem ganzen rot.


----------



## 007ike (22. September 2007)

FeierFox schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall sehr schön ! Kleiner Kritikpunkt: die Nabe passt nicht wirklich zu dem ganzen rot.



das ist halt jedem seine persönliche Empfindung, mir gefällts und daher bin ich auch ganz froh mit




finde es sogar richtig schön, wie es auf andere wirkt, ist dabei egal........


----------



## Popeye34 (22. September 2007)

Hmmm,  

wenn es dir ja egal ist, zitat: wie es auf andere wirkt, ist dabei egal........, warum stellst du es denn ins Forum, wo es Tausende von Leuten sehen und beurteilen können??


----------



## Re-spekt (22. September 2007)

tausende von Leuten ?????? jetzt gerade 11 Betrachter und wenn das Foto 1 Tag alt ist verschwindet es in der Vergangenheit !

wenn man hier auf 100 Betrachter kommt ist das schon ne Menge !
davon melden sich 10 davon kannste 6 vergessen !


Das Bike sieht gut und renntauglich aus - das die Nabe gold ist - ist sicher nicht perfekt - aber besser ne goldene Tune - als ne schwarze XT !


----------



## Northern lite (22. September 2007)

also ich finde die Kombination Rot und Gold gar nicht schlecht!!!

allerdings mag ich den Rahmen auch so gar nicht!!! Aber Spezialized hab ich eh noch nie so sonderlich gemocht.

Das Gesamtkonzept finde ich durchaus gelungen. Jetzt vielleicht noch nen roten Würger und ein paar rote oder goldene Aluschrauben.

Ich muß auch mal wieder ein paar Bilder machen und meine Aluschrauben zeigen


----------



## Crazy Creek (22. September 2007)

der vorderreifen gehört doch normal anders oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (22. September 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> tausende von Leuten ?????? jetzt gerade 11 Betrachter und wenn das Foto 1 Tag alt ist verschwindet es in der Vergangenheit !
> 
> wenn man hier auf 100 Betrachter kommt ist das schon ne Menge !
> davon melden sich 10 davon kannste 6 vergessen !
> ...



hihi, habe da wohl etwas Übertrieben...verzeihe mir bitte!


----------



## Il Capitano (22. September 2007)

crazy creek hat recht (hab aber schon öfter gelesen dass das einige hier machen)
das bike ist prinzipiell sehr schön nur irgend ein anderes teil sollte auch gold sein um die naben "aufzufangen" zB goldener würger oder goldene pedale oder auch nur die kb schrauben


----------



## 007ike (22. September 2007)

Sicher paßt die rote Nabe besser, aber ich fand es langweilig und das gold polarisiert und mir gefällt es!
Ich bau doch mein bike auf, dass es mir gefällt! Und warum ich es hier einstelle? Nun machmal bekommt man auch mal interesante Tipps. 
Goldene Aluschauben wären schon mal ne Überlegung wert. Ein goldener Würger wäre vielleicht auch nicht schlecht, mal drüber schlafen.
Jedenfalls ist das jetzt ein Paket, das von der Funktion her für mich perfekt ist, über Optik kann man halt immer streiten...........


----------



## Northern lite (22. September 2007)

ich bin nochmal schnell ins Grüne gefahren und hab ein paar Fotos gemacht.

















es sollen noch rote Schnellspanner von Tune und eine rote Sattelklemme von Hope folgen


----------



## Exekuhtot (22. September 2007)

Und scharfe Fotos!


----------



## der Kanadier (22. September 2007)

vllt ne dumme frage, aber für was ist der Schalter/ Hebel am rechten Hörnchen gut. Kannst damit auch die gämger wechseln oder ist der zum blockieren der federung(obwohl ich an gabel und dämpfer nix in die richtung seh)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (22. September 2007)

sehr schön, bis auf das zweite, mMn streichwürdige foto und die unglücklich gewählte zugverlegung am oberrohr


----------



## Northern lite (22. September 2007)

die Frage hab ich erwartet....

mit den Hebeln kann ich von denBarends aus hinten die Gänge wechseln...

wurde mal kurzzeitig von Shimano für die XTR gebaut. Ich möchte es nicht mehr missen, wenn man auch noch im Wiegetritt schalten kann. Hab ich am Hardtail auch...und da sie selten geworden sind noch einen als Ersatz im Keller


----------



## Crazy Creek (22. September 2007)

007ike 
goldene schaltröllchen wären doch auch noch ne überlegung wert !


----------



## ToDusty (22. September 2007)

Hm, der Spacer Turm bringt es, aber der Vorbau bringt die Sache ja wieder in die richtige Höhe.  Denke da kann noch Gewicht gespart werden, wenn es denn von Nöten ist.  
Aber sonst sehr Lecker.


----------



## Northern lite (22. September 2007)

ein absolutes Leichtgewicht ist es nicht (muß es auch nicht sein) deswegen wird auch nicht um jedes Gramm gefeilsch. Auch die Aluschrauben sind eher für die Optik 

Der Spacerturm bleibt auf alle Fälle, da ich den VRO auch tatsächlich nutze, grade im Frühjahr wird der Lenker hochgesetzt 5 Sek-Sache)

Momentan ist es halt schon etwas racelastiger 

Wenn es nicht eine recht große Investition wäre könnte ich mir noch sehr gut eine Pace (solange es sie noch gibt) vorstellen. Das Carboncasting würde sicher gut mit der Carbonwippe Korespondieren.


----------



## eiji (22. September 2007)

>



Sagt mal kann man diese markierung an der Sattelstütze nicht auch entfernen?

:kotz: 

Selten sowas trauriges gesehen!
Wäre für mich nen Grund, sone Stütze nicht zu kaufen.

Aber hey .... 

Gruß


----------



## Northern lite (22. September 2007)

nein kann man nicht...und das ist auch gut so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sie ist extrem kratzfest!

war sogar ein Grund sie zu kaufen  
ist schlieslich ne ROOX


----------



## CrashOversteel (25. September 2007)

So hier mal das 2007er Scott Scale 60 von meinem Vater.















Weitere Bilder in meinem Fotoalbum


----------



## JoeDesperado (25. September 2007)

schön getuned, erinnert mich optisch deutlich ans damonstas custom scale 30


----------



## damonsta (27. September 2007)

Wenn wir schonmal bei der Ähnlichkeit sind: Wenn einer mal einen 07er Scale 60 Rahmen in klein übrig hat, bitte Info an mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rkersten (28. September 2007)

So mal wieder was fürs Auge ...


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (28. September 2007)

Ich will das das X.0 mit dem blau eloxierten Käfig Teil!


----------



## murd0c (28. September 2007)

Ich würd auch das Fahrrad drumherum nehmen..
sehr lecker das Teil !


----------



## HypnoKröte (28. September 2007)

Hier meins trotz des bockschweren Rahmens(1,8Kg) und der Gabel nun bei 10,3 KG








Geändert werden jetzt noch Pedale und ein Umwefer(Selbstbau von Light Bikes Mitglied ,der 80g wiegen soll), im Winter folgt ein neuer Rahmen plus Gabel.Apropo Rahmen hab ein Scale LTD ins Auge gefasst mein Händler will 1000 dafür Gewicht liegt bei 1KG, was sagt ihr?


----------



## Roelof (28. September 2007)

rkersten schrieb:


> So mal wieder was fürs Auge ...




gibts auch fotos davon ohne fotoshop??


----------



## Jonez (28. September 2007)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> ... hab ein Scale LTD ins Auge gefasst mein Händler will 1000 dafür Gewicht liegt bei 1KG, was sagt ihr?



 

Ein neuer Scale LTD?!
Wie heist der Händler?


----------



## opossum (28. September 2007)

oh des rush sieht geil aus!


----------



## Schafschützer (28. September 2007)

opossum schrieb:


> oh des rush sieht geil aus!



Mal ehrlich, ohne die goldene Kurbel wäre das CD garnicht mal schlecht.


----------



## Toni172 (28. September 2007)

mit gefällt das FRM besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (28. September 2007)

Jonez schrieb:


> Ein neuer Scale LTD?!
> Wie heist der Händler?



Wenn ich es nicht nehm bekommst die Adresse


----------



## Monday (28. September 2007)

Das FRM ist ein Traum! Deins? Sieht so nach Katalogphoto aus.

Im Januar gibt´s dann von mir ein FRM 8HP


----------



## Focusbiker90 (29. September 2007)

Warum sind bei dem CD und dem FRM eigentlich hinten ne Ventilkappe drauf und vorne nicht?
Das FRM sieht verdammt lecker aus, farblich auch super abgestimmt!


Micha


----------



## Hellspawn (29. September 2007)

das rote und das blaue Sramschaltwerk gibt's tatsächlich. Ein Shop aus Langen vertreibt das in Deutschland. Sauteuer 
Aber die kompletten Bikes sehen doch arg nach Photoshopbaukasten aus.


----------



## Leinetiger (29. September 2007)




----------



## Crazy Creek (29. September 2007)

ich hoffe doch, dass das blos ne winterversion ist ...
so hatt es mir besser gefallen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leinetiger (29. September 2007)

nein, die weiße gabel und die goldenen züge waren mir einfach zu bunt...
so ist es technich besser und farblich schöner abgestimmt...


----------



## IhJochen (29. September 2007)

Hier mal noch meins   

fehlt nur noch der weiße SLR, der demnächst noch folgt!


----------



## Nose (29. September 2007)

die neue version von leinetiger ist einfach der hammer!

gibts da auch n besseres bild?


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (29. September 2007)

Nose schrieb:


> die neue version von leinetiger ist einfach der hammer!
> 
> gibts da auch n besseres bild?



finds optisch auch viel besser, nur an der Bildqualität muß er noch arbeiten, aber morgen soll ja schönes Wetter werden, dann wollen wir es bei Sonnenschein sehn


----------



## Leinetiger (29. September 2007)

morgen, wenn das wetter mitspielt gibts ein foto von draussen!


----------



## Toni172 (29. September 2007)

@leinetiger
was ist das für eine Kurbel ?


----------



## Leinetiger (29. September 2007)

fsa team issue carbon isis


----------



## Milass (29. September 2007)

Toni172 schrieb:


> @leinetiger
> was ist das für eine Kurbel ?



Ne alte FSA...nach der hab  ich auch schon gesucht aber nirgends gefunden!


----------



## JoeDesperado (1. Oktober 2007)

ein letztes mal, dann lass ich euch mit meinem fernost-kohlehaufen in ruhe 



JoeDesperado schrieb:


>



das war einmal...aktueller ("vorläufig endgültiger") stand:
400g leichter (so wie am foto 9,7kg), und etwas mehr weiß.

















statt vorn oro puro jetzt v/h marta, statt xr4.2/4.1 jetzt ein feiner DT XR1540 LRS, und die reba team musste einer reba worldcup weichen, und die syntace P6 war auch nur "eine frage der zeit".


----------



## jetos15 (1. Oktober 2007)

bin en riesen gravity fan, aber irgenwie gefällt mir da was net. ich glaub es is die lenker -vorbau einheit ansonsten gefällt der schwarz weiß mix . hab ich auch demnächst vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (1. Oktober 2007)

da geb ich dir recht, die kombi mit dem low riser gefällt mir optisch auch nicht wirklich, schaut halt nicht sehr racemäßig aus...funktionell ist es aber über jeden zweifel erhaben.


----------



## Racer09 (1. Oktober 2007)

Nebenbei, bitte die Bremsleitung und den Poploczug kürzen, so würd ichs eher als Wäscheleine, oder Lasso identifizieren. Ansonsten


----------



## Crazy Creek (1. Oktober 2007)

muss doch so sein sonst klappen die barspinns nicht ^^


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (1. Oktober 2007)

mit geradem Lenker und gekürzten Zügen wäre es super geil, kann ich nur zustimmen, wenn du es geändert hast, darfst du es auch noch mal posten


----------



## Schafschützer (2. Oktober 2007)

Jetzt mache ich mich mal so richtig unbeliebt:

Diese weißen Gaben sehen aus, als ob man sich die Gabel gebrochen hätte und das Rad jetzt einen Gipsverband bräuchte. Bei dem Simplon von Leinetiger fiel mir das sogar noch stärker auf. Ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (2. Oktober 2007)

weiße griffe 
weiße felgen

dann poplock richtig rum montieren, alle züge kürzen

und noch ne andere sattelklemme, entweder mit schnellspanner carbon ti / tune würger, oder halt ohne schnellspanner


----------



## JoeDesperado (2. Oktober 2007)

naja, zuviel weiß ist auch nicht das wahre...
leider hat mein xr1540-lrs silberne felgen, da würden mir schwarze deutlich besser gefallen. aber: einem geschenkten gaul schaut man nicht in's maul


----------



## daniel77 (8. Oktober 2007)

Da SPV für mich nichts ist, jetzt mit neuer Gabel:


----------



## Il Capitano (8. Oktober 2007)

Ich hoffe du hast den Platz sauber hinterlassen 

Zweckmäßig aufgebaut.
Gewicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nose (8. Oktober 2007)

sieht für mich so aus als ob dein sattel ein wenig sehr weit hinten wäre?


----------



## daniel77 (8. Oktober 2007)

Nose schrieb:


> sieht für mich so aus als ob dein sattel ein wenig sehr weit hinten wäre?



NEIN, gibt an jedem Sattel so Markierungen, die geben an wo man den Sattel zu klemmen hat. Immer diese Ferndiagnose-Ergonomieexperten


----------



## Jonez (8. Oktober 2007)

Nose schrieb:


> sieht für mich so aus als ob dein sattel ein wenig sehr weit hinten wäre?



Das liegt an dem Versatz der Stütze.
Bei meinem Bike sieht das ähnlich aus.


Gruß Jonez


----------



## Flo7 (9. Oktober 2007)

HI
hier kommt wieder mal mein KTM. habe es einem update unterzogen!
Update: Hope Mono Mini Pro statt Juicy Ultimate
Sram XO statt XTR
Sram 9.0Sl schalthebel statt LX RF
Notubes Schlauchloskit statt Schlauch
Somit ist es wieder um einiges leichter geworden und nun wiegt es 8,70kg!













hoffe auf ein paar konstruktive kritiken und vielleicht ein paar tipps um es noch leichter zu machen. (kurbel,...)
mfg flo


----------



## Milass (9. Oktober 2007)

Flo7 schrieb:


> HI
> hier kommt wieder mal mein KTM. habe es einem update unterzogen!
> Update: Hope Mono Mini Pro statt Juicy Ultimate
> Sram XO statt XTR
> ...



Der Rahmen ist sicher geschmackssache. Ich finde das bike aber sehr gut aufgebaut.
Wegen der Kurbel... die clavicula passt sicher gut


----------



## damonsta (9. Oktober 2007)

Wie schon letztes Mal: 

Leicht: ja! Schnell: sicher! Geile Teile dran: aber Hallo! Stimmig: Absolut nicht.

Liegt aber auch an der Kurbel. Die neue XTR passt optisch viel besser. Und spendier dem Bike dochmal eine dickere Gabel Mensch, dann würde es wesentlich harmonischer aussehen. 

PS: Ich bin immernoch PRO Mini Pro in schwarz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (9. Oktober 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Wie schon letztes Mal:
> 
> Leicht: ja! Schnell: sicher! Geile Teile dran: aber Hallo! Stimmig: Absolut nicht.
> 
> ...




HI
mir gefällt di neue xtr gar nicht. ich überlege mir als kurbel : günstig Truvativ Noir
                                                                               Teuer: Fsa K-Force light mit Frm KTB oder Clavicula?

Ich glaube, dass durch das orange der rahmen bzw. das ganze rad etwas unrihig wird und desahlb überleg ich mir ja auch ihn neu zu lackieren!
mfg flo


----------



## damonsta (9. Oktober 2007)

Die Noir ist nicht so richtig problemlos, hört man so an allen Ecken.
Die FSA ist gar nicht sooo teuer wenn man sie nicht gerade zum UVP bezieht. Clavicula ist einfach ZU teuer, da musst du dir vorher einen anderen Rahmen kaufen damits passt 

Neu lackieren ist keine schlechte Idee, das Orange finde ich auch...wie hast du so schön gesagt...unruhig.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (9. Oktober 2007)

den oversize ritchey krams wech und schmolke in einem f99 dran


----------



## JoeDesperado (9. Oktober 2007)

...die oversized lenker-vorbau-kombi passt aber gut zum "großvolumigen" rahmen mMn.


----------



## racejo (9. Oktober 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Die Noir ist nicht so richtig problemlos, hört man so an allen Ecken.



hört man 

fahr sie seit ner saison. keine probleme!
die truvativ stylo die ich vorher hatte war allerdings ein einziges problem. nicht mal gescheite schraube zum festmachen konnten die da konstruieren.



ich find das bike egentlich recht hübsch, wenn auch eigenwillig.


----------



## Nose (9. Oktober 2007)

ne schöne schwarze marzocchi dirtjumper und als kurbel die saint. dann wäre die optik (aber auch nur die ) sicher viel besser!


----------



## spooky817 (9. Oktober 2007)

Hi Flo,

wollte gerade die gleiche Bemerkung machen wir SCHNITZELFREUND. ALso schliesse mich an, F99 + Schmolke oder anderen guenstigeren Lenker wie Syntace Duraflite oder Nero, oder Extralite oder FRM web bar oder aehnliches.


Noir kurbel passt gut zum Rahmen zugegeben...


----------



## versus (9. Oktober 2007)

Nose schrieb:


> ne schöne schwarze marzocchi dirtjumper



genau, oder gleich ne votec  

im ernst: ich finde die gabel passt nicht sooo schlecht. mit schwarzer sid (und ggf. schwarzem sattel) wäre es etwas stimmiger, aber man kann auch durchaus so damit rumfahren.


----------



## oliversen (13. Oktober 2007)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass durch das orange der rahmen bzw. das ganze rad etwas unrihig wird und desahlb überleg ich mir ja auch ihn neu zu lackieren!
> mfg flo



Hey Flo,

das Orange ist aber schon DIE KTM-Farbe schlechthin. Hat ungefaehr den Status wie Kawa-Gruen oder Ferrari-Rot.
Ich denke wenn dir das KTM-Orange nicht gefaellt, dann sollest du vielleicht ueber einen anderen Rahmen nachdenken, statt irgentetwas anderes darueber zu pusten.

Nur ein Gedanke

Oliver


----------



## Felixxx (13. Oktober 2007)

Dem stimme ich zu 100% zu - man kauft diesen Rahmen doch gerade wegen dieser Farbe.
Allerdings bin auch ich der Meinung, dass schwarzer Sattel und schwarze Gabel dieses Bike stimmiger aussehen lassen.
Ist halt alles Geschmackssache  

Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbitobbi (19. Oktober 2007)

Mahlzeit,
nachdem hier ja schon länger nix mehr los war, zur Abwechslung etwas weisses.
( Reifen sind gerade angekommen, musste ich natürlich gleich aufziehen  )

Gewicht schwankt auf meiner Waage zw. 10,6 und 10,7 kg.













Freue mich über jede Art von Kritik, also los....


----------



## metulsky (19. Oktober 2007)

hi !

gefaellt mir gut - sehr stimmig ! nur kurbel muesste was schwarzes dran - oder ggf. weiss.

wie sind die reifen ? (falls du schon getestet hast)


----------



## racejo (19. Oktober 2007)

sau geil das bike 

wo gibts denn die weißen reifen?


----------



## Milass (19. Oktober 2007)

ist echt super aufgebaut....ggf. ne schwarze kurbel montieren - aber ich finde es sieht mit der alten xtr auch gut aus.


----------



## robbitobbi (19. Oktober 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen.

Reifen sind wie gesagt gerade aus dem Paket ans Bike gekommen, werde am Wochenende mal ne Runde drehen. Ist aber ein ganz "normaler" MountainKing 2,2". Hatte vorher Speedkings drauf, war damit sehr zufrieden.

Reifen sind von s-tec, kosten 89,- Euronen.


----------



## zwärg (19. Oktober 2007)

hammer geil


----------



## Milass (19. Oktober 2007)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh der zwärg ist wieder da


----------



## robbitobbi (19. Oktober 2007)

Noch was zu den Reifen,

habe ca. 4 Wochen drauf gewartet!!  
Nur falls sich jemand für die Dinger interessiert  

Muss jetzt erstmal meinen Nachwuchs füttern, meld mich nachher nochmal.

Aber nochmals vielen Dank für die Lobeshymnen


----------



## IGGY (19. Oktober 2007)

89â¬  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Trotzdem sehr schÃ¶n


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## müsing (19. Oktober 2007)

@robbitobbi: sehr hübsch


----------



## tho.mas (19. Oktober 2007)

Schickes Bike.  Noch besserer Fotoplatz! 
Machst Du bitte noch mal Bilder nach der ersten Ausfahrt. Du musst das Bike dazu aber wieder auf die Coach stellen...  

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Hellspawn (19. Oktober 2007)

seeeeehr geil!


----------



## CrashOversteel (19. Oktober 2007)

Das Tomac ist ja richtig lecker  

sehr schön aufgebaut!

Wie schwer ist denn das gute Stück?


----------



## Exekuhtot (19. Oktober 2007)

Und das Tomac fährt sich einfach göttlich. Bin immernoch traurig das meins kaputt gegangen ist....

Aber in weiß macht es definitiv was her!!!


----------



## Jaypeare (19. Oktober 2007)

Sehr lecker, das Tomac. 

Weiß? da muss ich auch... wollte zwar eigentlich warten, bis es endgültig fertig ist, aber weil momentan in den Sternen steht, wann ich die Zeit dazu habe und grad so ne schöne weiße Vorlage kam, stell ich mich schon mal hier der Kritik:





Gewichtsmäßig kann es allerdings nicht ganz mit dem Tomac mithalten...

Es wird noch geändert:
- blaue Kettenblattschrauben
- Bremsleitungen kürzen 
- roter Zugstufenknopf der Reba weg
- andere FlaHa
- dann folgt vielleicht auch nochmal ein "künstlerisch wertvolles" Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (19. Oktober 2007)

Ein bissl zu viel Farbe mMn, die silberne Kurbel, die blaune Parts, die weißen Parts, der Frame ist auch nicht so meins.Die Wippe des Rahmens sieht billig aus, wie ich finde.
Mir gefällts net.


----------



## robbitobbi (19. Oktober 2007)

So,
Nachwuchs ist erstmal ruhig. 

Kurbel war ich am überlegen Truvativ Noir, kam dann aber ein gutes Angebot von der XTR uns so...
Gewicht hatte ich oben schonmal geschrieben, 10,6-10,7kg.

@jaypeare:

auch top!  

würde event. die Schriften der Reifen mit denen der Felgen übereinstimmen, sonst hier und da noch blaue Schrauben ( ist ja in Planung ).
Ne schwarze Kurbel ( harmoniert mit der Wippe besser ) und
die Crankbrother SL ( m. blauer Feder ) würden sich auch gut machen 

Gefällt aber auch so!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (19. Oktober 2007)

robbitobbi schrieb:


> ...die Crankbrother SL ( m. blauer Feder ) würden sich auch gut machen


Zweirad-Stadler hat diese:





 gerade für 49,- im Angebot - wären die Achsen rot hätte ich sie für mein kleines Schwarzes genommen.
Gruß Zoid


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (19. Oktober 2007)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> Zweirad-Stadler hat diese:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Edit: Ich sehe eben, dass Stadler zwei Rechte abgebildet hat. Gibt aber wohl zwei verschiedene bei dem Angebot


----------



## Captain S (19. Oktober 2007)

dann muss ich mein Weisses auch mal zeigen...


----------



## racejo (19. Oktober 2007)

@ jaypeare

so verbesserungsvorschläge:

einen ollen xtr umwerfer
truvativ noir. die ist ein bisschen schlichter, außerdem schwarz
decals von den felgen ab
einen entweder durhcgehend weißen (z.b. slr) oder schwarzen sattel
thompson masterpiece, die stütze macht es so unruhig.
ein anderes schaltwerk auf jeden fall, silbern passt nicht an das rad, am schönsten fände ich XTR RD-M952.

insgesamt würde ich mal schauen ob man nicht ein paar decals vom rahmen entfernen kann...


----------



## Jaypeare (19. Oktober 2007)

Erstmal danke für die Vorschläge.



Der Yeti schrieb:


> Die Wippe des Rahmens sieht billig aus, wie ich finde.



Auf dem Bild vielleicht, in echt absolut nicht. Wie überhaupt der gesamte Rahmen von den Details und der Verarbeitung her eine Augenweide ist (finde ich zumindest). Leider ist er bockschwer.



racejo schrieb:


> @ jaypeare
> 
> so verbesserungsvorschläge:
> 
> ...



Die Kurbel wurde eigentlich bewusst gewählt, weil sie mir extrem gut gefällt. Das mit den Decals... bei den Felgen geht das, beim Rahmen leider nicht, weil unter Lack. Finde die eigentlich nicht sooo schlimm, aber stimmt schon, an manchen Stellen hat Trenga das übertrieben. Größere Änderungen (Kurbel, Schaltung etc.) wird es erstmal nicht geben, das Budget ist für dieses Jahr erschöpft, aber die Anmerkungen werden trotzdem dankend entgegen genommen. Pedale bleiben dran, weil ich sonst für mein HT auch neue kaufen müsste, und weil ich mit dem SPD-System super klar komme.

Sattel bleibt auch, sagt mein Hintern .

Ne Thomson als Stütze... lecker, aber schon sehr teuer. Trotzdem, kommt vielleicht irgendwann mal. Nur müsste die Stütze aufgrund des stark geslopeten Rahmens sehr lang sein.


----------



## Holiday (19. Oktober 2007)

ich weiss, viel müll im hintergrund,   aber das teil ist noch recht neu und ich kam noch nicht dazu aufnahmen im freien zu machen, zu dem habe ich das teil halb umgebaut ;-)

Ghost Lector HTX Team ´07 Carbon


----------



## Ronon Dex (19. Oktober 2007)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> Zweirad-Stadler hat diese:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die hab ich ....die blaue farbe ist aber leider extrem schnell runter!!

gruß


----------



## Jaypeare (19. Oktober 2007)

@Captain S: Gefällt mir auch (wusste gar net, dass es den Rahmen jetzt auch in weiß gibt). Ich würde nur vielleicht irgendwann mal schwarze kettenblätter dran machen und noch ein paar kleine rote Details als Ergänzung zu den Gabeldecals. Alternativ letztere ab .

@Holiday: Schönes Rad, für ein Kunstwerk aber m.M.n. zu gewöhnlich aufgebaut. Kann aber auch am Foto liegen, das solltest du ganz schnell updaten .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafschützer (19. Oktober 2007)

@ Holiday

Sehr lieblos. Schade um den Rahmen.


----------



## Crazy Creek (19. Oktober 2007)

find ich auch, aber es erfüllt sicher seinen zweck


----------



## Der Yeti (19. Oktober 2007)

Ich möchte mich mal generell äußern.
Zur Zeit als ich noch häufiger hier war, waren hier wirklich nur die allerbesten, bzw allerschönsten Räder drin.
Mittlerweile sind hier Stangenräder, und 0815-Aufbauten.
Sry aber, vielleicht sollte man diese Räder doch lieber in den Thread: "Zeigt her, eure CC-Bikes" verschieben.
Nur mal so eine Anregung von mir.
Möge sich keiner dumm angequatscht fühlen, oder beleidigt.


----------



## Jaypeare (19. Oktober 2007)

Den Appell haben vor dir schon viele versucht, genützt hat es nicht viel...

Kunst liegt zwar im Auge des Betrachters und ist somit schwierig zu definieren, aber es sollten schon zumindest Custom-Aufbauten mit nicht ganz alltäglichen Parts sein.


----------



## versus (19. Oktober 2007)

geht mir ähnlich und da zu meinen letzten beiden bikes, die zumindest für mich kunstwerke sind (customaufbauten mit liebe zum detail sind es allemal), null kommentare kamen 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4038439&postcount=13281 
hier mal mein 98er GT zaskar. 
mit 9,8kg leistet es trotz seines alters noch gute dienste als race-hardtail


----------



## Northern lite (19. Oktober 2007)

die SID an DEM Zaskar geht ja wohl mal gar nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ansonsten recht stimmig....

ich denke ein Precision Schaltwerk in Rot würde sicher geil daran aussehen (wie es funktioniert weiß ich leider nicht)


----------



## versus (19. Oktober 2007)

DIE sid, oder eine sid ?


----------



## Northern lite (19. Oktober 2007)

farblich DIE SID.... (paßt meines Erachtens gar nicht)

allgemein ist ne SID vielleicht nicht die richtige Wahl (so ein dünnes Gäbelchen bei dem fetten Rahmen)


----------



## versus (19. Oktober 2007)

hinsichtlich der farbe kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen. eine silberne gabel passt nicht zu den restlichen silbernen teilen (lenker, kurbeln, bremshebel, nokons...)?
die schwarze syncros ersetzt übrigens nur zeitlich befristet die silberne alien, deren klemmung gebrochen ist, und wird bald gegen eine silberne thomson oder eben die alien getauscht, falls ich endlich eine neue klemmung finde.
dass dir die gabel zu schlank für das fette unterrohr ist kann schon eher verstehen, aber welche leichte gabel ist denn dicker? 
so gesehen dürfte man sids nur an stahl- und titanrahmen bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (19. Oktober 2007)

silber ist nicht gleich silber

mir gefällt die sid auch meist nicht an gt, weil sie ganz einfach zu filigran für die dicken rohre und wuchtige optik ist.

edit:

deine beiden anderen bikes sind im übrigen der hammer


----------



## robbitobbi (19. Oktober 2007)

@versus:
finde auch das diese Sid nicht so ganz passt ( optisch ), wie wäre es denn mit der Sid WC, die in polierter Vesion meine ich. Baujahr weiss ich jetzt grad nicht, war das 2005er?
Oder aberr die neue R7, gibt es mit rot eloxierten Tauchrohren!!
siehe hier:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=21343

Die hätte mit Sicherheit was in dem Rahmen


----------



## versus (19. Oktober 2007)

racejo schrieb:


> silber ist nicht gleich silber



da hast du recht, aber was silberneres habe ich nicht gefunden. musste eben einigermassen leicht sein und lockout haben.



racejo schrieb:


> deine beiden anderen bikes sind im übrigen der hammer



danke !


----------



## versus (19. Oktober 2007)

robbitobbi schrieb:


> polierter Vesion



kenne ich nicht - hört sich aber gut an.



robbitobbi schrieb:


> Oder aberr die neue R7, gibt es mit rot eloxierten Tauchrohren!!
> siehe hier:
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=21343
> 
> Die hätte mit Sicherheit was in dem Rahmen



guter tipp   bin ja auch schon lange auf der suche nache einer skareb super air in candy red (hat lockout, baut recht flach und ist noch halbwegs leicht)


----------



## Der Yeti (20. Oktober 2007)

Schönes GT..endlich mal wieder ein tolles Bike.


----------



## versus (20. Oktober 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Schönes GT..endlich mal wieder ein tolles Bike.



danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (21. Oktober 2007)

versus schrieb:


> geht mir ähnlich und da zu meinen letzten beiden bikes, die zumindest für mich kunstwerke sind (customaufbauten mit liebe zum detail sind es allemal), null kommentare kamen
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4038439&postcount=13281
> hier mal mein 98er GT zaskar.
> mit 9,8kg leistet es trotz seines alters noch gute dienste als race-hardtail



sehr geil. Mal wieder ein richtiges Kunstwerk. Glückwunsch


----------



## Seifert692 (21. Oktober 2007)




----------



## racejo (21. Oktober 2007)

das willier ist absolut heiß, sieht sau schnell aus.

was wiegen die beiden?


----------



## Seifert692 (21. Oktober 2007)

7,8 und 8,9 wie sie dastehen.


----------



## Milass (21. Oktober 2007)

Das Willer ist so verdammt scharf und 7,8kg ist ein sehr guter wert! Potential sicher noch vorhanden aber ich finde es so sehr gut.
Ah, das Cannondale hat nen platten hinten


----------



## Seifert692 (21. Oktober 2007)

Nein, hat es nicht, zumindest habe ich auf dem Rückweg nichts gemerkt! Steht nur in einer Fuge.


----------



## Jaypeare (21. Oktober 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Schönes GT..endlich mal wieder ein tolles Bike.



Aber meins war dir zu bunt, ja? 

Das GT ist definitiv kein alltäglicher Aufbau. Aber wirklich schön finde ich es nicht, geschweige denn stimmig (ich mag die Rahmenform aber sowieso nicht). Würde ne silberne SaStü, ne etwas stämmigere und entweder schwarze oder passend gelbe Gabel verbauen, und vorne noch der gleiche rote Booster wie hinten. Der rote Vorbau trägt m.M.n. zu dick auf.


----------



## damonsta (24. Oktober 2007)

Hier mal ein Teilausschnitt meines doch hoffentlich mittlerweile fertigen Bikes:


----------



## Dr.Dos (24. Oktober 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Teilausschnitt


Auf dem Teilausschnitt ist zu sehen, dass die Speichen auf der Scheibenseite nach gängigen Regeln falschherum eingespeicht sind ("Zugspeichen mit Kopf innen").


----------



## damonsta (24. Oktober 2007)

x


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## müsing (24. Oktober 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> x



praktisch schon


----------



## HypnoKröte (24. Oktober 2007)

der LRS hat sicher n Dickes Loch in die Haushaltskasse gerissen, aber schön isser.


----------



## damonsta (24. Oktober 2007)

War ein Schnäppchen. Kaum mehr gekostet als eine Packung Milch nach der Preiserhöhung!


----------



## Hardraider (27. Oktober 2007)




----------



## Seifert692 (27. Oktober 2007)

Die Zigaretten lagen da hoffentlich schon da!


----------



## Hardraider (27. Oktober 2007)

natürlich


----------



## Seifert692 (27. Oktober 2007)

Das freut mich!
Schönes Cannondale!


----------



## GlanDas (27. Oktober 2007)

bis auf den angebissenen Apfel, die zu langen Züge und die Kabelbinder eine richtige Drecksschleuder.
Ein Beispiel das Cannondale alles andere als Eisdielen Bikes sind!


----------



## Jaypeare (27. Oktober 2007)

Der Weg zur Eisdiele kann ja auch durch den Wald führen. Das haben die Marketingstrategen bei CD schon bedacht, sonst würden sie nur Rennräder bauen .

Schönes Rad. Nicht wirklich ein Kunstwerk, aber schlicht, funktionell und vermutlich schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (27. Oktober 2007)

Definitiv kein Kunstwerk!
Sattel, Stütze, Kurbel, Bremse(!!!), zu lange Züge, der Apple-Aufkleber machen es zu einem Normalo-Bike ohne jegliche künstlerischen Aspekte.
Wer den Anspruch auf ein Kunstwerk erhebt sollte schon ein selbst aufgebautes Bike posten, und nichts von der Stange(mein 2000.Aufruf..naja).
Das Foto ist ebenfalls grauenhaft.
Der Hintergrund wurde ebenfalls sehr lausig gewählt.


----------



## Hardraider (27. Oktober 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Definitiv kein Kunstwerk!
> Sattel, Stütze, Kurbel, Bremse(!!!), zu lange Züge, der Apple-Aufkleber machen es zu einem Normalo-Bike ohne jegliche künstlerischen Aspekte.
> Wer den Anspruch auf ein Kunstwerk erhebt sollte schon ein selbst aufgebautes Bike posten, und nichts von der Stange(mein 2000.Aufruf..naja).
> Das Foto ist ebenfalls grauenhaft.
> Der Hintergrund wurde ebenfalls sehr lausig gewählt.



Danke für deine Kritik,

das rad habe ich mir hart zusammengespart, alle teile einzelnt gekauft mit 14 jahren, das ist jetzt 4 jahre her und ich will das rad bis zu meinem tod weiterfahren  Mich verbinden damit sehr viele erinnerungen, weshalb ich es immer behalten werde. Für mich ist es ein funktionelles kunstwerk, fahre täglich 30 kilometer berg ab und berg auf und es hat mich bis jetzt nicht einmal im stich gelassen.. Es hat mich 3 mal durch die alpen getragen und die dolomiten hat es auch gut überstanden  für mich ist das kein bike zum posen sondern zum rumheizen und das mache ich damit gewiss auch. (Edit: der apple aufkleber ist ab, hatte mir meine freundin da mal draufgepapt  )

vielen dank.


----------



## Der Yeti (27. Oktober 2007)

Alle Teile einzeln gekauft?Hmm....
Ok, hast vermutlich auch noch net das Geld für edlere Parts gehabt.
Das hat ja nichts mit Posing zu tun, wenn man eine bessere Bremse als eine Julie verbaut

Ein Kunstwerk ist aber immer etwas atemberaubendes, etwas außergewöhnliches.Diesen Faktor kann ich bei deinem Rad net erkennen.
Früher brauchte man schon ein richtig geniales Custom-Bike um hier sein Bike posten zu dürfen.Schade, dass das Niveau immer weiter abgesunken ist

Edit: Nicht über meine Definition von Kunst aufregen.
Ich weiß, es gibt auch abstrakte Kunst und dass Kunst im Auge des Betrachters liegt.
Aber wer mir weiß machen möchte, das oben abgebildete Bike ist ein Kunstwerk sollte mal seinen Definition überdenken.
Nichts für ungut.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (27. Oktober 2007)

Oh mann... geht das schon wieder los  

Ich find das bike völlig in Ordnung. Es ist selbst aufgebaut, erfüllt scheinbar seinen Zweck mehr als gut und sieht nicht übel aus (meiner Meinung). 

Und Mountainbikes als "Kunstwerke" zu bezeichnen halte ich sowieso für völlig abgehoben und übertrieben  Das sind und bleiben Sportgeräte, zumindest in dem Zustand, wie sie hier gezeigt werden. 

Man hat doch wohl andere Sorgen als so ein Bild von nem (netten) Fahrrad in diesem Forums Fred oder


----------



## Der Yeti (27. Oktober 2007)

Wer hat das nicht, ich finde nur es wäre in einem anderen Thread ZUNÄCHST besser ausfgehoben gewesen, aber genug davon...Postet lieber KUNSTWERKE.


----------



## Hardraider (27. Oktober 2007)

hab mal nen bisschen rumgebastelt, andere stütze und nen flite, bremsleitungen gekürtzt und kabelbinder weggezaubert 

danke für deine kritik yeti, kann deine "meinung" verstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AngryApe (27. Oktober 2007)

@der yeti...wenn ich mir überlege was du am anfang mit deinem yeti verbrochen hast ist es vielleicht nicht ganz angebracht hier den kunstwerks preisrichter zu spielen


----------



## SCOTT USA (27. Oktober 2007)

AngryApe schrieb:


> @der yeti...wenn ich mir überlege was du am anfang mit deinem yeti verbrochen hast ist es vielleicht nicht ganz angebracht hier den kunstwerks preisrichter zu spielen





 stimmt


----------



## Gorth (27. Oktober 2007)

Ich find das obere Foto repräsentiert doch genau das, was mtb fahren doch ausmacht. Kiste zusammenschrauben und ab damit in den Wald! Gerade die mäßige Foto qualität, irgendwo im Wald bei ner Pause geschossen macht auch dieses Bild aus. Das Rad selbst sieht in meinen Augen auch gut aus und funktioniert bestimmt einwandfrei  (auch mit ner julie kommt man sicher zum stehen).
Von mir gibts ein 

Steril geputzte Bikes an einer Wand mit den immer wiederkehrenden Parts mag ich mir ehrlichgesagt nicht mehr so gern ansehen


----------



## andi1969 (27. Oktober 2007)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Oh mann... geht das schon wieder los
> 
> Ich find das bike völlig in Ordnung. Es ist selbst aufgebaut, erfüllt scheinbar seinen Zweck mehr als gut und sieht nicht übel aus (meiner Meinung).
> 
> ...



  Ein Wort Bruder


----------



## pfiffbike (27. Oktober 2007)

Müsing Custom Made 6,8 kg mit Pedal  

Kurbel, Scandium Innenlager, Kassette Alu, Kette, V-Brake + Hebel, Sattelstüze und Lenker von KCNC,
Vorbau Syntace F99,
Sram XO, 
American Classic self-made,
Flite SLR, 
Pedal Exusatar TI-25

Gruß Pfiff


----------



## sunracer (27. Oktober 2007)

Mein Giant XTC Composite 2006


----------



## Felixxx (27. Oktober 2007)

WOW - echt klasse!  
Besser ein Kunstwerk in Szene zu setzen geht wohl kaum  

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## Crazy Creek (27. Oktober 2007)

piffbike hast du n besseres foto?


----------



## Oskar1974 (27. Oktober 2007)

Noch ein CD 
hier mein Winterhobel !
F 600 Selbstaufbau (mit den Resten ) 10,08 KG


----------



## Crazy Creek (27. Oktober 2007)

Resten????!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (27. Oktober 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Noch ein CD
> hier mein Winterhobel !
> F 600 Selbstaufbau (mit den Resten ) 10,08 KG



Alda Pat 3 Bike´s was geht bei Dir ab...... Kaufrausch


----------



## Oskar1974 (27. Oktober 2007)

Hi Andi,
ne kein Kaufrausch  , ist das ,,alte'' von meier Freundin .
Ihr war der Rahmen von Anfang an zu groß, und zum Weggeben fand ich es zu Schade!
Die Teile (bis auf die Kurbel ) hatte ich hatte ich noch über, und mein Scalpel ist mir zu Schade für Matsch und Schnee .
Hat die gleiche Geometrie wie mein Scalpel, passt also perfekt und die Fatty ist ne Wucht!!
Bis zur nächsten Ausfahrt 
Gruß
Patrick


----------



## damonsta (28. Oktober 2007)

sunracer schrieb:


> Mein Giant XTC Composite 2006



Ich zitiere mit Absicht mit Bild- geiles Teil!


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich find das Giant auch schön.

Aber wenn hier schon so oft an bikes mit "Standardausstattung" rumkritisiert wird, müsste das Giant eigentlich auch dazu gehören, wenn man fair bleiben will 

XTR, Giant Rahmen, Reba, und WCS sind keine schlechten Teile, aber doch alles andere als außergewöhnlich und individuell.


----------



## Crazy Creek (28. Oktober 2007)

man beachte den flaschenhalter ^^


----------



## versus (28. Oktober 2007)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Aber meins war dir zu bunt, ja?
> 
> Das GT ist definitiv kein alltäglicher Aufbau. Aber wirklich schön finde ich es nicht, geschweige denn stimmig (ich mag die Rahmenform aber sowieso nicht). Würde ne silberne SaStü, ne etwas stämmigere und entweder schwarze oder passend gelbe Gabel verbauen, und vorne noch der gleiche rote Booster wie hinten. Der rote Vorbau trägt m.M.n. zu dick auf.



danke für die kritik. wie du evtl. gelesen hast ist ein silberne stütze geplant. zur gabel: es kommt ggf. bald eine fox dran. passendes gelb gibt es bei gabeln nicht und eine selbst pulvern lassen will ich nicht. booster vorne finde ich optische übelst und der vorbau passt farblich perfekt zu den ringle, salsa  und paul teilen und bleibt. evtl. kommen die spacer irgendwann an das rote zaskar.


----------



## Jaypeare (28. Oktober 2007)

versus schrieb:


> wie du evtl. gelesen hast ist ein silberne stütze geplant.



Hab ich glatt überlesen, tschuldigung.

Dein GT ist auf jeden Fall mehr Kunstwerk als grob geschätzt 80-90% aller anderen hier geposteten Bikes, weil mit Liebe zum Detail und nicht alltäglichen Teilen aufgebaut. Mir persönlich ist es halt ein wenig zu schrill, aber mir muss es ja auch nicht gefallen. Wenn ich mir deine anderen Bikes so anschaue, scheinst du ein Faible für gewagte Farbkombinationen zu haben .

Auf jeden Fall besser als langweilig schwarz in schwarz. 

Aus diesem Grund gefällt mir das Giant zum Beispiel nicht. Der Rahmen ist m.M.n. einer der schönsten Carbonrahmen überhaupt, aber der Aufbau ist langweilig, ohne das gewisse Etwas, wenn auch technisch sicher top.


----------



## versus (28. Oktober 2007)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Hab ich glatt überlesen, tschuldigung.


kein problem, kann ja passieren.



Jaypeare schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir deine anderen Bikes so anschaue, scheinst du ein Faible für gewagte Farbkombinationen zu haben .



da kann ich dir nicht ganz widersprechen  



Jaypeare schrieb:


> Dein GT ist auf jeden Fall mehr Kunstwerk als grob geschätzt 80-90% aller anderen hier geposteten Bikes, weil mit Liebe zum Detail und nicht alltäglichen Teilen aufgebaut.



da auch nicht


----------



## chris29 (29. Oktober 2007)

Hier mal meins:





Ausstattung: Fox F80X ; Shimano XTR kompl. Mavic 717 mit XTR Naben; Tune Stütze und SLR; usw.

Hat jetzt allerdings schon ein paar Kilometer mehr runter als auf dem Foto.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (29. Oktober 2007)

Sieht nach Spaß aus;
Die Sattelstellung allerdings nicht.
Die Kettenstreben kann man eleganter schützen.


----------



## damista (29. Oktober 2007)

hat´s vor etlicher zeit schonmal eingestellt. und versprochen nochmal zu zeigen, wenn die perspektive stimmt ( neben paar neuerungen). ob´s ein kunstwerk ist, weiß ich nicht. dafür ist es aber einmalig


----------



## chris29 (29. Oktober 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Sieht nach Spaß aus;
> Die Sattelstellung allerdings nicht.
> Die Kettenstreben kann man eleganter schützen.



Der Sattel ist waagerecht, sieht man auf dem foto schlecht


----------



## pueftel (30. Oktober 2007)

..mein s-works:










Frank


----------



## AngryApe (30. Oktober 2007)

die ritchey gabel steht dem bike deutlich besser als die rc31!


----------



## IGGY (30. Oktober 2007)

Wann kommt eine andere Kurbel? Ich finde die Farbe nicht mehr so toll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatboy (30. Oktober 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Sieht nach Spaß aus;
> Die Sattelstellung allerdings nicht.



Ab einer gewissen Sattelüberhöhung kommt man nicht drum herum, die Sattelnase ein paar Grad nach unten zu stellen,es sei denn, man hat Bock auf Rühreier...


----------



## versus (30. Oktober 2007)

das spezi ist ein sehr eigenwilliger aufbau. neueste carbonteile gepaart mit einem alten evolution und daumies mit 8-fach 950er  

die goldene kurbel wirkt ehrlich gesagt eher als wäre sie "zugelaufen", und nicht gezielt in der farbe gekauft worden. 

in jedem fall sieht man auch hier liebe zum detail und custom-bastlereien und ich kann nicht behaupten, dass ich das teil nicht lässig finde


----------



## Crazy Creek (30. Oktober 2007)

die shifter sind garnicht alt ... bloß die technik die in ihnen steckt


----------



## Hardraider (30. Oktober 2007)

pueftel schrieb:


> ..mein s-works:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gewicht?


----------



## badboy-rudi (30. Oktober 2007)

fatboy schrieb:


> Ab einer gewissen Sattelüberhöhung kommt man nicht drum herum, die Sattelnase ein paar Grad nach unten zu stellen,es sei denn, man hat Bock auf Rühreier...



Uralte Regel:
Sattel waagerecht.
Sonst stimmt irgendetwas nicht.
Rührei hin oder her.


----------



## Crazy Creek (30. Oktober 2007)

is doch egal.. jeder so wie er mag


----------



## Focusbiker90 (30. Oktober 2007)

badboy-rudi schrieb:


> Uralte Regel:
> Sattel waagerecht.
> Sonst stimmt irgendetwas nicht.
> Rührei hin oder her.



Ähm hallo?

Hab auch ne Uralte Regel:
Erst denken, dann posten  


Micha


----------



## sporty (31. Oktober 2007)

sunracer schrieb:


> Mein Giant XTC Composite 2006




Kette nicht nicht vorne gross,hinten klein.Reifenaufdruck nicht mittig über die Ventile ausgerichtet, komischer Stummel über dem Vorbau - Foto so lala...
Watt soll dat hier ?













































Mir gefällts


----------



## fatboy (31. Oktober 2007)

badboy-rudi schrieb:


> Uralte Regel:
> Sattel waagerecht.
> Sonst stimmt irgendetwas nicht.
> Rührei hin oder her.




Uralte Regel: Ergonomie unterliegt keinerlei Regeln!


----------



## Crazy Creek (31. Oktober 2007)

könnt ihr ma mit euren regeln aufhörn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (31. Oktober 2007)

Mir gefällt das Giant 
Gewicht?


----------



## fatboy (31. Oktober 2007)

Crazy Creek schrieb:


> könnt ihr ma mit euren regeln aufhörn?



Jetzt weine doch nicht. Manche Dinge müssen eben mal gesagt werden. Man kann ja über falsch ausgerichtete Ventile u.ä meckern, aber nicht über Sattelspitzen.

Es sei denn, die zeigen nach oben. Das geht wirklich gar nicht


----------



## badboy-rudi (31. Oktober 2007)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:


> Ähm hallo?
> 
> Hab auch ne Uralte Regel:
> Erst denken, dann posten
> ...



Ich denke mal, ich fahre ein paar Jahre länger Rad und hab mit einen Vereinstrainer angefangen.
Ein Sattel gehört waagerecht. Sonst stimmt etwas nicht.
Googel doch mal wenn Du keinen kennst, der Dirs erklärt.


----------



## damonsta (31. Oktober 2007)

Wird das jetzt ein Laber-Thread?


----------



## sunracer (31. Oktober 2007)

@all: danke, mir gefällt mein Giant auch.

@sporty: Ja ist echt bloß ein Schnappschuss, aber das licht lief mir wech.  

Gewicht: neun komma fünf kg

Sattel, Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Lenker und Pedale sollen noch getauscht werden


----------



## Racer09 (1. November 2007)

Hi, finde das Giant als eine absolut durchdachte CC-Rennmaschine. Alles ist stimmig, nicht auf absoluten Leichtbau, eher auf Vernunft aufgebaut. Einzingst die V-Brake ist mir ein Dorn im Auge, bei dem Gewicht müßte ne Disc Pflicht sein!!!


----------



## Focusbiker90 (1. November 2007)

badboy-rudi schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, ich fahre ein paar Jahre länger Rad und hab mit einen Vereinstrainer angefangen.
> Ein Sattel gehört waagerecht. Sonst stimmt etwas nicht.
> Googel doch mal wenn Du keinen kennst, der Dirs erklärt.



Und wenn du länger fährst und mit einem Vereinstrainer angefangen hast... (Was übrigens rein gar nichts mit dem Thema zu tun und irgendwie schwachsinnig ist, aber naja...) Ein Sattel MUSS NICHT waagerecht sein... Die waagerechte ist die Basis/ Ausgangsstellung wie auch immer und dann kann optimiert werden... Deine Aussage ist nicht grade klug...

Sorry für diesen hochgradigen Missbrauch des Fred's ... I'm sorry!


Micha


----------



## damonsta (1. November 2007)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:


> Und wenn du länger fährst und mit einem Vereinstrainer angefangen hast... (Was übrigens rein gar nichts mit dem Thema zu tun und irgendwie schwachsinnig ist, aber naja...) Ein Sattel MUSS NICHT waagerecht sein... Die waagerechte ist die Basis/ Ausgangsstellung wie auch immer und dann kann optimiert werden... Deine Aussage ist nicht grade klug...
> 
> Sorry für diesen hochgradigen Missbrauch des Fred's ... I'm sorry!
> 
> ...



Alles richtig- und jetzt ist gut, sonst zeigt euch der Papa nicht seinen aktuellen Aufbau!


----------



## Focusbiker90 (1. November 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Alles richtig- und jetzt ist gut, sonst zeigt euch der Papa nicht seinen aktuellen Aufbau!



Bin schon ruhig  
Und jetzt Hosen runter  


Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pd1 (1. November 2007)

Hier mal mein Endorfin !!








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Der Yeti (1. November 2007)

Ich bin für eine andere Gabel/Farbe der Gabel.
Sonst toll.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (1. November 2007)

Ich bin für ein besseres Foto


----------



## damonsta (1. November 2007)

Hier die "finale" Fassung. 













Ein Paar Änderungen werden noch vorgenommen, viele sinds aber nicht und so richtig sichtbare erst recht nicht. 
8,6-8,7kg komplett fahrfertig. Teileliste poste ich auf Anfrage.


----------



## 4l3x (1. November 2007)

einfach nur geil deine kiste!


----------



## HB76 (1. November 2007)

damonsta, trinkst du nie?? oder hast das kamel aufm kreuz??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (1. November 2007)

Schau mal bei einem Bild genau hin 

@4lex

einfach nur schön sowas zu hören!


----------



## HB76 (1. November 2007)

ok, aber beim nächsten mal gibst dir bißchen mehr mühe.


----------



## damonsta (1. November 2007)

Beim Trinken? Ne, schon klar. Habe in letzter Zeit ein Zitterhändchen bekommen, da sind bei 100 Bildern am Ende 5 Schöne.


----------



## dominique (1. November 2007)

Das zusammenspiel der Farben an deinem Bike ist erstklassig. Gefällt mir sehr gut. 

was ist das für ein Teich wo du dein Bike parkiert hast?


----------



## damonsta (1. November 2007)

Danke!

Ach, das ist nur der Rhein!


----------



## sunracer (3. November 2007)

@damonsta: Tolles BikE!


----------



## Kruko (3. November 2007)

Hier auch mal wieder etwas von mir


----------



## Toni172 (3. November 2007)

@damonsta
was ist das jetzt genau für ein LRS??
Naben?
Speichen?
Nippel?
Gewicht?
die Felgen sieht man ja


----------



## Wave (3. November 2007)

so, hier mal mein Reste-Hobel für die nächsten Monate! Bilder vom neuen Bike gibts in ein paar Wochen


----------



## [email protected]!t (3. November 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Hier auch mal wieder etwas von mir




schöner rahmen, nur ist er ist dir zu klein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (3. November 2007)

Hier mal mein Urlaubsbike aus dem September:





P.S. Der Rahmen steht zum Verkauf:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=76676&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## daddy yo yo (3. November 2007)

kürzlich fertiggestellt - die dreckschlampe, das arbeitstier für's grobe, das teil, auf das keine rücksicht genommen wird:






meine vorgabe: ein hübscher rahmen (no mainstream), ein shima*NO*-bike (ist mir bis auf die pedale, die ich noch zuhause rumliegen hatte, gelungen) und viele teilchen aus dem sram konzern (sram, rock shox, avid, truvativ).

fakten:
commencal vip nuts 3 (2005/06?)
rock shox reba team (2006)
chris king nothreadset pewter
sram x.o shifter und schaltwerk (2008)
x.9 umwerfer, kette, kassette
truvativ team sl lenker, vorbau & stütze
truvativ stylo team kurbelsatz (2008)
avid juicy seven (2008)
lrs: dt swiss 240s rws/xr4.2d/supercomp

gewicht: 10,45kg o.pedale (nicht übel für nen rahmen, der mit 1815g n bissl übergewichtig daherkommt).

keep on rollin'!
daddy yo yo


----------



## Wave (3. November 2007)

toller lenker...hatte ich auch mal

siehe gallerie


----------



## klogrinder (4. November 2007)

der Rahmen gefällt(Commencal )


----------



## damonsta (5. November 2007)

Toni172 schrieb:


> @damonsta
> was ist das jetzt genau für ein LRS??
> Naben?
> Speichen?
> ...



Chris King ISO rot
Revolution
Alu Prolock DT 14mm
673,9+809,0=1482,9 Gramm


----------



## jetos15 (5. November 2007)

@ daddy yo yo
 das is doch en selle san marco magma sattel oder


----------



## #easy# (5. November 2007)

sorry @ daddy yo yo

ja das ist der Sattel den habe ich auch aber in weiß...... 

easy


----------



## Principia (5. November 2007)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> kürzlich fertiggestellt - die dreckschlampe, das arbeitstier für's grobe, das teil, auf das keine rücksicht genommen wird:



gefällt!


----------



## Don Trailo (5. November 2007)

tres joliment  les Commencal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Il Capitano (5. November 2007)

c´est vrai


----------



## singlestoph (5. November 2007)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> tres joliment  les Commencal



du könntest dir wenigstens die mühe nehmen und den accent richtig setzen

du hast ja hoffentlich das teil auf der schweizer tastatur

commençal

so geht das


----------



## Il Capitano (5. November 2007)

Dann solltest du ihm aber auch mitteilen dass man "tres" so schreibt: tr*è*s



Wenn wir schon bei acents sind


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (5. November 2007)

Il Capitano schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon bei *acents* sind



Accents!


----------



## JoeDesperado (5. November 2007)

und joliment ist wohl auch eher ein adverb als adjektiv, hm?  
der plural stimmt natürlich auch nicht, usw. usf.
daher: mehr bilder braucht der thread!


----------



## Crazy Creek (5. November 2007)

******* ich hatte grad meine französischklausur verdrängt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (5. November 2007)

Ok Chef! Hast du gut auswendig gelernt! Weiter mit Bikes!


----------



## felixthewolf (5. November 2007)

du boris... dir ist da gerade was runtergefallen

ich glaub, das war das niveau. heb's schnell wieder auf, bevor noch jmd drüber stolpert!

felix


----------



## Scalpi (5. November 2007)

Kunstwerk, na ja - aber ich liebe es !


----------



## Crazy Creek (6. November 2007)

Nu sei man nicht so bescheiden! ^^ Bin ich froh die riesigen Hörnchen im dunkeln nicht zu sehen....


----------



## #easy# (6. November 2007)

schickes Cannnondale ist das einzige was mir von der Marke gefällt  
Auch der LR hat was............. aber der Vorbau sieht schon recht klobig aus an so einem Bike.

easy


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (6. November 2007)

die Hörnchen bzw die Hörner sind heftig, aber sonst ist das Rad geil, gefällt mir, was wiegt es Rennfertig


----------



## GlanDas (6. November 2007)

Ist der Vorbau Eigenbau?
Sieht den Hope's recht ähnlich
Und mit dem alten Sattel sähe es noch besser aus


----------



## Northern lite (6. November 2007)

ROOX Danny Stem tippe ich mal


----------



## GlanDas (6. November 2007)

Northern lite schrieb:


> ROOX Danny Stem tippe ich mal



 

dachte die wären Filigraner!


----------



## #easy# (6. November 2007)

nee ist einer von "brunn"
easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeierFox (6. November 2007)

Mieses Foto, schönes Bike.


----------



## Jaypeare (6. November 2007)

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der findet, dass der Scalpel-Rahmen aussieht, als wäre etwas SCHWERES aus GROSSER Höhe aufs Oberrohr gefallen? Oder als hätte der Schweißer nach dem Anschweißen des Oberrohres am Steuerrohr gemerkt, dass er den Schweißpunkt am Sitzrohr nicht trifft, und es schnell noch hingebogen? :kotz:


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (6. November 2007)

Nö biste nicht. Finde den Rahmen auch nicht sonderlich schön. 
Man hätte das Oberrohr durchaus etwas tiefer am Sitzrohr ansetzen können und das Sitzrohr dafür kürzer. Hätte imho etwas harmonischer ausgesehen.
Aber naja, die Geschmäcker....


----------



## Scalpi (6. November 2007)

Hallo, die riesigen 'Hörner' von Storck sind die einzigen bei denen meine Hände auch nach 200 km nicht einschlafen.


----------



## Scalpi (6. November 2007)

Der Vorbau ist eine Anfertigung von Wolfgang Brunn.
Auch wenn er ein wenig 'Klobig' wirkt und ein klein wenig schwerer ist, ist er der einzige der sich nicht verwindet und absolut steif bleibt.


----------



## racejo (6. November 2007)

sind das jetzt 400 km?


----------



## dOs (7. November 2007)

Sehr schönes Scalpel.....gefällt mir sehr gut
Scalpi, schreib doch mal was es wiegt....


----------



## Crazy Creek (7. November 2007)

seit wann verwinden sich denn vorbauten ?


----------



## FeierFox (7. November 2007)

Crazy Creek schrieb:


> seit wann verwinden sich denn vorbauten ?


Seitdem es Vorbauten gibt. Grade bei den richtig leichten kann mans deutlich merken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d_mase (8. November 2007)

Hier mein Hot Chili ......


----------



## Priester (9. November 2007)

Scalpi schrieb:


> Der Vorbau ist eine Anfertigung von Wolfgang Brunn.
> Auch wenn er ein wenig 'Klobig' wirkt und ein klein wenig schwerer ist, ist er der einzige der sich nicht verwindet und absolut steif bleibt.



Bist Du ein 200kg-Brocken mit Oberarmen so dick wie Schenkel? Schreib einfach, dass Du was exklusives ans Rad schrauben wolltest, aber bitte nicht so einen Unsinn...


----------



## Scalpi (9. November 2007)

Hallo, naja Oberarme wie Schenkel vielleicht nicht gerade, aber wer mal die standard Headshok Vorbauten getestet hat, weis wovon ich rede. Funktionel und exklusiv, aber trotzdem danke für die Blumen.


----------



## Priester (10. November 2007)

Scalpi schrieb:


> Hallo, naja Oberarme wie Schenkel vielleicht nicht gerade, aber wer mal die standard Headshok Vorbauten getestet hat, weis wovon ich rede. Funktionel und exklusiv, aber trotzdem danke für die Blumen.



He Kollege, Du sollst mir doch deshalb nicht gleich mein Bike zersägen und für einen Blumenständer missbrauchen... 

Zu Deinem Vorbau: also ehrlich, dass sich Standard-Headshok-Vorbauten spürbar verwinden ist mir absolut neu. Was genau meinst Du?
Rein optisch sind allerdings die matt eloxierten Standard-Vorbauten mit dieser unschönen Außenklemmung wirklich der Schwachpunkt an jedem CD. Da macht Deiner schon mehr her (harmoniert aber nicht sonderlich mit diesem Superleicht-Carbonsattel) Habe selber mit Roox und Syncros "experimentiert", allerdings hatten diese nicht Idealmaße. Habe dann meinen schnöden CD schwarz glänzend pulvern lassen, somit passt er sich dann wenigstens ins Gesamtbild ein...

Hier, obschon auch mal im Thread gezeigt, das Blumenrohr, dass früher mal mein Rad war:


----------



## Nose (11. November 2007)

warum zum geier ist es dann zu nem blumenrohr umgebaut worden?


----------



## phiju (11. November 2007)

Nose schrieb:


> warum zum geier ist es dann zu nem blumenrohr umgebaut worden?



Die Frage stell ich mir auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dOs (11. November 2007)

War bestimmt ein Unfaller - habe auch mein Unfall-Rennradler umgebaut


----------



## Scalpi (11. November 2007)

Hallo, ich hatte leider mit dem Bike ein Unfall und bevor es in die Tonne kommt habe ich noch etwas für mich sinnvolles daraus gemacht.


----------



## Racing Pit (11. November 2007)

Scalpi schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hatte leider mit dem Bike ein Unfall und bevor es in die Tonne kommt habe ich noch etwas für mich sinnvolles daraus gemacht.



schon gut aber so schön ist es nicht, mir sind vasen lieber


----------



## phiju (11. November 2007)

Scalpi schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hatte leider mit dem Bike ein Unfall und bevor es in die Tonne kommt habe ich noch etwas für mich sinnvolles daraus gemacht.



Schade um den Rahmen!


----------



## Racing Pit (11. November 2007)

phiju schrieb:


> Schade um den Rahmen!



cannondale ist schon geschmacksache aber der rahmen war echt schön. na ja, wenner ihn zu schrott fährt kann man nichts machen, aber als rahmen fand ichs persöhnlich besser als als vase.


----------



## promises (11. November 2007)

Zitat Cannondale: "Lebenslange Garantie auf Rahmen" Zitat Ende.

keinen Neuen bekommen ?


----------



## mete (11. November 2007)

promises schrieb:


> Zitat Cannondale: "Lebenslange Garantie auf Rahmen" Zitat Ende.
> 
> keinen Neuen bekommen ?



Naja, wenn er einen Unfall hatte, hat das ja nicht viel mit Herstellungsfehlern etc. zu tun.


----------



## promises (11. November 2007)

Oh, das mit dem Unfall hab ich überlesen.


----------



## jetos15 (13. November 2007)

Müsing X-Lite Offrad 9.45kg frisch nach ner dusche


----------



## HB76 (13. November 2007)

sorry aber da steht ja ne ganze geschichte auf dem beik, und immer wieder das selbe. zu viel von dem ganzen decalgedöns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (13. November 2007)

@jetos15: 

top


----------



## 4l3x (13. November 2007)

wenn ihr seins geil findet bin ich hier auch richtig  










sind leider nochnicht dazugekommen bilder zusammen zu machen! hatten wir heute vor auf  ner geilen location aber war scheiss wetter  schneeregen!


----------



## toschi (13. November 2007)

Gabs die von der Stange?


----------



## 4l3x (13. November 2007)

nur für uns 2


----------



## keroson (13. November 2007)

@4|3x und jetos15: da ihr beide komplett des gleiche Bike habt, geh ich mal davon aus, das irh auf die ein oder andere Weiße %bekommt und Labels nicht entfernen dürft. 

Und auch wenn ihr nicht für das Bike selber könnt, gibts trotzdem Kritik weil das hier ist ein Kunstwerk Thread:
1. Sind fuktionelle Race-Bikes, aber es fehlt das besondere etwas; für mich mehr Stangenwahre als Kunstwerk
2. Der Flaschenhalter und die viel zu großen Labels (ac und ritchey) sind m.m.n einfach nur hässlich
3. (kostruktiv) ein paar anodisierte (evtl. blau) Titan oder Aluschrauben können wohl in beiden Fällen wunder wirken.


----------



## 4l3x (13. November 2007)

danke für die ehrliche meinung.
wir dürfen die bikes verändern wie wir lustig sind  keine angst.
wie du sagst der falschenhalter und die Labes sind nicht jedermanns geschmack aber unsern triffts genau 
hatte noch güldene kurbelschrauben und schnellspanner da sind auch schon verbaut -> siehe in meinem fotoalbum.
nen speedneedle hab ich auch noch da. der wird wohl auf meinem bike landen weil der slr zu unbequem ist wie ich finde. er passt einfach nicht an meinen allerwertesten.


----------



## Milass (13. November 2007)

Ich schreibs auch noch mal hier fürs archiv: 
gefällt mir sehr gut das bike, finde auch die decals an den felgen gar nich schlimm, denke mal das ich es dann spätestens in betzdorf live sehen werd 
bis dahin viel spaß damit


----------



## keroson (13. November 2007)

4l3x schrieb:


> wir dürfen die bikes verändern wie wir lustig sind  keine angst.



hmpf, seid froh drüber, darf nicht jeder


----------



## damonsta (13. November 2007)

Ich würde die Felgen cleanen, dann wirds schon viel besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (16. November 2007)




----------



## #easy# (16. November 2007)

Das GT finde ich schon immer sehr geil..... und die Look passt sehr gut zu dem Bike sieht so schön "materialistisch" aus.
easy


----------



## Re-spekt (16. November 2007)

Danke - in dieser version ist es keine LOOK  - aber ne Look hab ich auch dafür !!!


----------



## Don Trailo (16. November 2007)

#easy# schrieb:


> Das GT finde ich schon immer sehr geil..... .
> easy



oh da kommen schöne mitte neuziger erinnerungen hoch


----------



## #easy# (16. November 2007)

stimmt jetzt wo Du es sagst........ ist das eine Harrycat oder wie die sich nennt?

easy


----------



## Re-spekt (16. November 2007)

jaaaa  - die schaut aus als wäre sie für genau dies Bike gemacht - ich hab nur zusammengeführt  - was zusammen gehört !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (16. November 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


>



Wiederholt sich jetzt der Käse wieder??

Siehe auch *hier*


----------



## BikerX (17. November 2007)

4l3x schrieb:


>



der rote Aufkleber der Durin muss weg! Ähhm wie kommst du auf die Idee goldene Schrauben und Spanner zu verbauen? Das findet sich nirgends wieder und sieht ziemlich verloren aus.


----------



## 4l3x (17. November 2007)

ich hatte die schrauben und schnellspanner noch rummliegen deswegen.. der aufkleber kommt nicht ab  der passt zu meinem roten langen trikot


----------



## rAd' N r0ll3r (17. November 2007)

@4l3x 
is das dein haus im hintergrund?^^


----------



## 4l3x (17. November 2007)

selbst wenn es mein haus wäre, würd ich nich gerne drin wohnen.
alte barake wo der bürgermeister seine eigenen bürger beschei$$t.
aber genug offtopic


----------



## BikerX (17. November 2007)

4l3x schrieb:


> ich hatte die schrauben und schnellspanner noch rummliegen deswegen.. der aufkleber kommt nicht ab  der passt zu meinem roten langen trikot


----------



## IGGY (17. November 2007)




----------



## _stalker_ (17. November 2007)

die reifen sehen an dem bike wie hammermässig voluminös aus.
schick.


----------



## Michel Friedman (17. November 2007)

:kotz: Sieht ja wie ein Red Bull, Cube, Radon, Canyon usw. aus. Billigrahmen aus China mit nen paar guten Ansätzen dran. Guter Versuch - weiter so


----------



## Peter88 (18. November 2007)

Mehr Cross Country als Kunstwerk und super sauber.
Sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (18. November 2007)

Michel Friedman schrieb:


> :kotz: Sieht ja wie ein Red Bull, Cube, Radon, Canyon usw. aus. Billigrahmen aus China mit nen paar guten Ansätzen dran. Guter Versuch - weiter so



seit gestern angemeldet und gleich dumme kommentare :kotz: 

du kommst deinen namensgeber schon ziemlich nahe


----------



## CSB (18. November 2007)

> seit gestern angemeldet und gleich dumme kommentare
> 
> du kommst deinen namensgeber schon ziemlich nahe




VOLLE ZUSTIMMUNG!!!




.


----------



## SCOTT USA (18. November 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


>




Sehr schönes Bike


----------



## Scalpi (18. November 2007)

Michel Friedman schrieb:


> :kotz: Sieht ja wie ein Red Bull, Cube, Radon, Canyon usw. aus. Billigrahmen aus China mit nen paar guten Ansätzen dran. Guter Versuch - weiter so


Ich dachte immer Müsing ist Handmade in Germany und kein China-Import.
Aber da Du ja ein so schlaues Kerlchen bist wirst Du schon Recht haben.
Gruß an die Nutten.


----------



## Jaypeare (18. November 2007)

Scalpi schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer Müsing ist Handmade in Germany und kein China-Import.



Weder noch, sondern Taiwan .

Don't feed the Troll.


----------



## Re-spekt (18. November 2007)

dachte hier würden Kunstwerke gezeigt - wie kommt einer auf die Idee ne Waage zu fotographieren ????????????


----------



## derMichi (18. November 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> dachte hier würden Kunstwerke gezeigt - wie kommt einer auf die Idee ne Waage zu fotographieren ????????????



nicht dein ernst, oder?


----------



## Michel Friedman (18. November 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> dachte hier würden Kunstwerke gezeigt - wie kommt einer auf die Idee ne Waage zu fotographieren ????????????


Und dann noch eine defekte..., die zeigt doch min. 2kg zu wenig an.
Bei Lidl gab es erst kürzlich gute und genaue Waagen. Falls Du nicht all Deine Kohle in den Chinahocker gesteckt hast (viel kann das ja nicht gewesen sein) geh mal zu Lidl ne genaue Waage kaufen.


----------



## Focusbiker90 (18. November 2007)

Michel Friedman schrieb:


> Und dann noch eine defekte..., die zeigt doch min. 2kg zu wenig an.
> Bei Lidl gab es erst kürzlich gute und genaue Waagen. Falls Du nicht all Deine Kohle in den Chinahocker gesteckt hast (viel kann das ja nicht gewesen sein) geh mal zu Lidl ne genaue Waage kaufen.



Zeig doch mal dein Rad... 


Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (18. November 2007)

Naja wenn er seinem Stil treu geblieben ist dann wird es wohl in diese 

Richtung gehen. Find ich übrigens Lächerlich was du grad bringst merkst du nicht wie sich keiner auf dein Niveau begeben will.


----------



## SCOTT USA (18. November 2007)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Naja wenn er seinem Stil treu geblieben ist dann wird es wohl in diese
> 
> Richtung gehen. Find ich übrigens Lächerlich was du grad bringst merkst du nicht wie sich keiner auf dein Niveau begeben will.



Wieder mal ein sehr geiles Bike im Cross-Country Kunstwerke Thread! 

p.s Dieses Bike gehört aufjedenfall hier in den Kunstwerke Thread


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (18. November 2007)

Leute, das ist ein Troll -> Ignorierliste und gut!
Gruß Zoid


----------



## Schmittler (18. November 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> ...



irgendwie sah es vorher um einiges schöner aus  
aber ich mag auch die felgen nicht und die reifen wirken wie oben schon gesagt ziemlich voluminös, schade 
aber das gewicht paaaaaasst


----------



## Milass (18. November 2007)

Was ist denn hier los??

Keine waagen im Xc Thread  
Das müsing soll kein Kunstwerk sein??? 
Nutten?

ohman leude............ich bin für einen eignungstest für das forum hier


----------



## TigersClaw (18. November 2007)

"Kunstwerk" definiert halt jeder anders. Das Müsing ist aber definitiv ein sehr schönes Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (18. November 2007)

klar - Räder gehören hier rein und das (pseudo)-Müsing auch !!- ist doch nett anzuschauen, 
außerdem kommen die meißten Rahmen aus Fernost - und warum sollte der Schweißer nach offiziellen Feierabend - (mit gleichem Material und Werkzeug) schlechter arbeiten als für die namhaften Firmen.

aber was zeigt die Waage - des Fahrers Übergewicht ?

außerdem find ichs cool wie und bei welchem Wetter der nächste (Beitrag-schreiber) zur Arbeit fährt - aber was hat das hier zu suchen ? wir haben alle unsere Probleme, da mach ich doch nicht noch ein Bild von !


----------



## jones (18. November 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> klar - Räder gehören hier rein und das (pseudo)-Müsing auch !!- ist doch nett anzuschauen,
> außerdem kommen die meißten Rahmen aus Fernost - und warum sollte der Schweißer nach offiziellen Feierabend - (mit gleichem Material und Werkzeug) schlechter arbeiten als für die namhaften Firmen.
> 
> aber was zeigt die Waage - des Fahrers Übergewicht ??



samma - du scheinst der selbe zu sein wie der friedelmann. 

wäre mal jemand so nett den müll hier von nem moderator entfernen zu lassen


----------



## 4l3x (18. November 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> ...
> 
> aber was zeigt die Waage - des Fahrers Übergewicht ?
> 
> außerdem find ichs cool wie und bei welchem Wetter der nächste (Beitrag-schreiber) zur Arbeit fährt - aber was hat das hier zu suchen ? wir haben alle unsere Probleme, da mach ich doch nicht noch ein Bild von !



du verstehst wohl überhaupt nix. der thread hier hat keinen sinn mehr!


----------



## Alex de Large (18. November 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


>



Mal Hand aufs Herz, wer hätte der Versuchung widerstanden, vor dem Foto einen der Flaschenhalter zu demontieren, um ne "8" vorm Komma zu kriegen? 

Ich nicht!

RESPEKT


----------



## rAd' N r0ll3r (18. November 2007)

is ja irgendwie peinlich ... ich muss sagen die 5. klässler bei mir in der schule sin reifer ... also schluss jetz un weiter mit rädern, deshalb sin mer ja alle hier ... so nun gebt euch gefälligst die hände un kuschelt wieder miteinander 



Streit geschlichtet

mission complete


----------



## Scalpi (19. November 2007)

10,3 kg,so wie es da steht


----------



## Milass (19. November 2007)

hier sacht ma, was für ein haufen idioten tummelt sich hier eigentlich???
Sorry, wenn das so weiter geht dann hab ich das letzt mal hier reingeschrieben


----------



## Re-spekt (19. November 2007)

meiner Meinung nach sollte er froh sein  - wenn es an die 10 kg wiegt,
denn dann kann er sich wenigstens etwas drauf verlassen das es hält !

denn gefahren wurde es ja noch nicht - oder ?  

wo soll das relativ niedrige Gewicht (laut Waage) denn schon herkommen - die Teile kennen wir doch alle ! bleibt doch nur der Rahmen !!!!


P.S. ohhh da simma aber traurig. (Droh nicht mit Vorhaben die du nicht durchsetzt)


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (19. November 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> meiner Meinung nach sollte er froh sein  - wenn es an die 10 kg wiegt,
> denn dann kann er sich wenigstens etwas drauf verlassen das es hält !
> 
> denn gefahren wurde es ja noch nicht - oder ?
> ...



hatte man dich nicht in den Winterschlaf geschickt  
klar fährt er damit, habe ihm ja schon beim Marathon überholt, 
und jetzt schlaf weiter


----------



## jetos15 (19. November 2007)

wenn man das ganze durchrechnet kommt man, vorrausgesetzt man kann rechen , was ich bei dir bezweifel, genau auf das gewicht.  ausserdem wieso soll es nicht halten? die teile sin alle alltagstauglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (19. November 2007)

dann mach doch mal die Liste ! dann sehen wir ob du was kannst ! (die Bilder sind doch gut)

ich kann sie nicht machen ! 

Wetten jetzt kommt nix mehr ? (oder bist du der Nachbar von ihm)


----------



## jetos15 (19. November 2007)

Rahmen	Müsing X-Lite 19"	1240
Gabel	sid team	1390
Steuersatz	Acros al 03	122
Vorbau	WCS	125
Lenker	WCS	140
Flaschenhalter	ka	60
Bar Ends	smica	55
Griffe	WCS	50
Sattelstütze	kcnc	147
Sattel 	tune speednadle	120
Sattelklemme	Müsing	19
Kurbel	stylo team	880
Pedalen	xpedo	230
Kette	ka	250
Kassette	pg-990	300
Laufrad (VR)	ztr/frm	642
Laufrad (HR)		780
Felgenband Schwalbe	33
Schläuche	latex	200
Reifen VR	race king	470
Reifen HR	race king	470
Schnellspanner	tune ac16+17	54
Schaltwerk	xo small 2008	193
Umwerfer	xtr	151
Schalthebel	X.0 Twister	200
Aussenhüllen	Shimano	200
Bremse VR	Magura Marta 160mm	348
Bremse HR	Magura Marta 160mm	348
Gewicht		9217



da ich nich die genauen gewicht habe kommt das raus. diwerse tuningschrauben etc. nicht mit eingerechnet.
jetzt bist du dran


----------



## Re-spekt (19. November 2007)

Hey du bist ja wirklich gut ! - entschuldige ! ehrlich !!!!


----------



## Re-spekt (19. November 2007)

ein paar Einschränkungen !

er hat ne Truvativ Kurbel ! (mit Alukern)   !!!!   ( in wie weit die Baugleich mit mit der Sylo ist weiß ich nicht ) ich weiß nur ne FSA ist wesentlich leichter !!

er selbst hat seinen Rahmen (bei dem er nicht weiß ob es ein original Müsing ist mit 1300g ohne Lack gewogen) !!! (wurde im anderen Threat beschrieben)

die Felgen wiegen mehr als deine American Classic ( garantiert)  -  (nix 780 / 642)  eher 890 / 760 ! 

ist ne Truvativ Stylo  stimmt ! weiß das Gewicht nicht auswendig hab ich af meinem Rennrad (weiß das meine FSA leichter ist )  

Kette ist leichter - Sattel könnte leichter sein !


----------



## 4l3x (19. November 2007)

'denn gefahren wurde es ja noch nicht - oder ? '

ich glaub iggy nimmt sein rad mehr ran als du deins  
nur weil wir kein so beschi$$enes GT fahren musst du net Müsing schlecht reden.

nie gefahren - aber bemängeln! das is traurig!


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (19. November 2007)

4l3x schrieb:


> 'denn gefahren wurde es ja noch nicht - oder ? '
> 
> ich glaub iggy nimmt sein rad mehr ran als du deins
> nur weil wir kein so beschi$$enes GT fahren musst du net Müsing schlecht reden.
> ...



das ist normal bei Re-spekt, wenn du dir ansiehst was der sonst so schreibt,
der ist hier schon bekannt,


----------



## 4l3x (19. November 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> ein paar Einschränkungen !
> 
> er hat ne Truvativ Kurbel ! (mit Alukern)   !!!!   ( in wie weit die Baugleich mit mit der Sylo ist weiß ich nicht ) ich weiß nur ne FSA ist wesentlich leichter !!
> 
> ...



glaub du hast echt n ei am wandern. die kurbel ist zwar soweit baugleich! aber trotzdem ist es das realgewicht des bikes! meins wiegt 9,4 mit durin ohne tunig, 100gr schweren LRS usw!  sein gewicht stimmt!  
kann nicht irgend nen mod den quark hier löschen? am besten respekt acc sperren oder löschen! - danke


Edit:
@ DülmenerMTBer: ich kenne ein paar postings von ihm aber so langsam finde ich, dass das maß voll ist!


----------



## jetos15 (19. November 2007)

die gewichte beim lrs sin die die der iggy gewogen hat siehe iggys fotoalbum. wenn die teile wie kette, sattel noch leichter machst dann haste die 9.08.
somit haste dir selbst in` arsch gebissen


----------



## Re-spekt (19. November 2007)

ich hab sein Rad niemals schlecht gemacht ! 
sogar in Schutz genommen.
ZITAT: (von mir) 

klar - Räder gehören hier rein und das (pseudo)-Müsing auch !!- ist doch nett anzuschauen, 
außerdem kommen die meißten Rahmen aus Fernost - und warum sollte der Schweißer nach offiziellen Feierabend - (mit gleichem Material und Werkzeug) schlechter arbeiten als für die namhaften Firmen

auch hatte ich geschrieben - das er froh sein sollte wenn es an die 10kg kommt dann ist der Rahmen wenigstens Steif und hält ! 

und wie kann man sich um 500g streiten  - wollt doch nur mal sehen was Jetos so kann - auch da hab ich mich entschuldigt  - weil er kann was !!
(ob die Angaben stimmen kann nur einer Kontrollieren der nachwiegt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (19. November 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> ...auch hatte ich geschrieben - das er froh sein sollte wenn es an die 10kg kommt dann ist der Rahmen wenigstens Steif und hält !
> 
> und wie kann man sich um 500g streiten  - wollt doch nur mal sehen was Jetos so kann - auch da hab ich mich entschuldigt  - weil er kann was !!
> (ob die Angaben stimmen kann nur einer Kontrollieren der nachwiegt)...



kannst du eigentlich lesen was wie der thread heißt ?!?

Eure Cross - Country Kunstwerke !

und nicht "dummlaberei"


----------



## Re-spekt (19. November 2007)

gibt halt nicht soviel Kunstwerke ! schaff dir mal eins an !


----------



## Milass (19. November 2007)

merkst du nicht, dass du dir nicht gerade viele freunde machst...?


----------



## The_Cubefreak (19. November 2007)

stressen, das könnt ihr. geht lieber biken!


----------



## Re-spekt (19. November 2007)

das hier das Wintertraining  (für Maulhelden und Fingerfertige)


P.S. jetzt gehts gleich wieder los !!!


----------



## Scalpi (19. November 2007)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> die Hörnchen bzw die Hörner sind heftig, aber sonst ist das Rad geil, gefällt mir, was wiegt es Rennfertig



So wie es dort steht 10,3 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (19. November 2007)

4l3x schrieb:


> nur weil wir kein so beschi$$enes GT fahren musst du net Müsing schlecht reden.
> 
> nie gefahren - aber bemängeln! das is traurig!



Einspruch!!

Man kann die GT-Fahrer nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren. 

Jeder liebt seine Marke. 

Nur das Rad, was ein her jemand hier zeigt, ist laut seiner Aussage noch nicht mal seins. Also sachlich bleiben. Ich gebe ja auch keinen Kommentar zu Müsing ab. Oder bist Du schon ein GT gefahren??


----------



## Michel Friedman (19. November 2007)

jetos15 schrieb:


> Rahmen	Müsing X-Lite 19"	1240
> Gabel	sid team	1390
> Steuersatz	Acros al 03	122
> Vorbau	WCS	125
> ...



:kotz: Noch nie so eine schlecht gefakte Teileliste gesehen.....stehen ja nur Kataloggewichte drauf.     Marta vorn wiegt das selbe wie die hinten....zwei exakt gleich schwere RaceKing erwischt und so weiter....ich schmeiss mich weg.   Schlechte Verarsche..


----------



## 4l3x (19. November 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Einspruch!!
> 
> Man kann die GT-Fahrer nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren.
> 
> ...



 es war nur auf seins bezogen und nicht auf alle   
ich bin leider noch keins gefahren, würde dennoch gerne mal eins bewegen! hab gt ja nich bemängelt. sondenr nur "seins"...



ist es sein bike? nein es war eine grobe zusammenstellung aber du, friedmann und repsekt ->


----------



## Re-spekt (19. November 2007)

sollte mich doch wundern - wenn schon alles vorbei ist !


----------



## jetos15 (19. November 2007)

> Noch nie so eine schlecht gefakte Teileliste gesehen.....stehen ja nur Kataloggewichte drauf. Marta vorn wiegt das selbe wie die hinten....zwei exakt gleich schwere RaceKing erwischt und so weiter....ich schmeiss mich weg. Schlechte Verarsche..


xD mach ma ne teile liste von nem bike das du nicht besitzt
was denkst du wer du bist? mit deinem 50 euro bike , oh sorry 2 50 euro bikes,immerhin xD, tust du hier als ob du der einzige mit ahnung bist....mit den zwei beschissensten bikes ausem ganzen forum.

sorry aber das musste ma gesagt werden


----------



## versus (19. November 2007)

4l3x schrieb:


> es war nur auf seins bezogen und nicht auf alle
> ich bin leider noch keins gefahren, würde dennoch gerne mal eins bewegen! hab gt ja nich bemängelt. sondenr nur "seins"...
> 
> 
> ...



so hatte ich das auch verstanden und kann deshalb nur zustimmen. bitte nicht weiter anfüttern. die respektlose zeit war so angenehm...


----------



## Milass (19. November 2007)

Jo wie gut das es eine "ignore" funktion gibt im forum


----------



## Re-spekt (19. November 2007)

ach jetos hat das nur zusammenkopiert  - nix gewogen - oder gewußt !

ja isses denn ! dachte du kennst die Teile - ----
leider nur außem Katalog ! schade !

Iggy ist das Rad schon gefahren ?? (im Wohnzimmer)?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (19. November 2007)

So, wird mal wieder Zeit für ein Bild von einem Rad:









Hatte ich zwar schon im "schwarze XC-Lieblinge-Thread" gezeigt, aber ich glaube es lockert das Gerede etwas auf. Teileliste ist in Arbeit, folgt auf Wunsch die Tage nach. Die Klingel passt weder farblich noch sonst und daher entschuldige ich mich schon mal im Voraus dafür. Die Masse beträgt aktuell grob 10Kg.
Gruß Zoid


----------



## IGGY (19. November 2007)

Schick. Ich würde nur die Barends tauschen gegen schwarze! Klingel ist entschuldigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (19. November 2007)

jetzt hab ich mein Bild extra geändert - jetzt wird hier alles wieder sachlich !

ok !

schönes Rad - gute Zusammenstellung mit den kleinen roten Highlights (Sattelklemme rot ???? )

vielleicht noch ein roter (nur außenlinien) Schriftzug !!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (19. November 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich mein Bild extra geändert - jetzt wird hier alles wieder sachlich !
> 
> ok !
> 
> ...


Den "Fun Works Team Zero Two"-Kleber habe ich zwar bermühevoll abgepult, aber mal schauen, was mein Repro-Laden für Folien hat. Dann müsste mir noch ein schöner Schriftzug einfallen...Evtl. so???




  
Gruß Zoid
PS: Hatte schon mal über einen roten King Steuersatz und eine rote Klemme nachgedacht, bin noch nicht sicher, mal überlegen.


----------



## Re-spekt (20. November 2007)

*nur eine *Antwort auf die schönen Fotos ! 


wenn jemand schei?e schreibt - da könnenn die alle zicken - aber wenns dann wieder sachlich wird,
dann läuft hier garnix !


----------



## müsing (20. November 2007)

@Dr. Zoidberg: hübsches rad. 

besonders gut gefällt mir, dass du die klingel auch ergonomisch richtig angebracht hast


----------



## Redkap (20. November 2007)

schlimm schlimm was ihr die letzten 3 seiten fürn dreck gelabert habt...spart euch doch einfach euch über die gewichte und wertigkeit eurer bikes zu definieren und nutzt die zum mist labern verschwendete zeit lieber zum trainieren dann habts im sommer auch druck am berg.

greetz


----------



## #easy# (20. November 2007)

Redkap  recht hast Du.

tja das Wetter wird schlechter und einige haben somit mehr Zeit sich hier :kotz:  

easy


----------



## Jaypeare (20. November 2007)

Meine Güte!

Bestimmte Leute hier sollten erst mal nachdenken, bevor sie wutentbrannt in die Tasten hämmern. Und damit meine ich NICHT unsere beiden Trolle Re-spekt und Friedman, denn die tun offensichtlich genau das - und haben dabei rausgefunden, wie lächerlich einfach es ist, die User in diesem Forum zu provozieren. Wahrscheinlich sitzen sie grad zu Hause im Sessel und lachen sich scheckig über uns.

Ignoriert die beiden bitte einfach und zeigt wieder schöne Bikes. Danke.


----------



## fatboy (20. November 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Jo wie gut das es eine "ignore" funktion gibt im forum



Dann aber auch bitte mal benutzen!!!


@ zoid

Schön schlicht (im positiven Sinn), finde ich sehr schick!


----------



## Unrest (20. November 2007)

Kinners... Kriegt euch doch mal wieder ein!?
Damits hier weitergeht, noch (m)ein FunWorks:





"Drinnen-Bild", Straßenreifen, Tacx-Spanner und Zweittacho, weil übern Winter das Training vorm Fernseher stattfindet. *anmerk*

Und nun bitte wieder B2T. 

Unrest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (20. November 2007)

hey - so ganz nett !  (wie groß bist du 1,90)
haste den jetzt keins um mal draußen zu fahren - ich selbst hoff ja zwischendurch mal fahren zu können ! (so bei 10 grad mit mindesten 4 st kein Regen)

alles ohne decals ?  im Karton links waren wohl die reifen ??


----------



## keroson (20. November 2007)

@Unrest, na das ist ja mal wieder ein "xc-Kunstwerk".
nimm doch mal dein Stubenrad, und vergleich es mit den wirklichen Kunstwerken, die hier im Thread (teilweise) vorkommen.
Hier geht es nicht um schau mal, so sieht mein Rad aus, sondern schaut her, ich hab mir richtig viel Mühe gegeben, um ein Kunstwerk aufzubauen... Nicht nur mal eben in die Ersatzteil Kiste gegriffen, sondern von Rahmen bis Schrauben (und auch nicht wirklich Stangenbike) alles duchdacht um ein homogenes, chickes Bike aufzubauen.

... ich musste ein bisschen länger suchen bis ich ein ziemlich volkommenes Kunstwerk gefunden hab, also als Bsp:




(sry für BIldklau)

- kein Stangenbike
- "farbmix" ist sehr stimmig
- Einzelteil fuktional und farblich passen, und auf gar kein Fall von der Stange, das fängt mit den Syntace Edelteilen an, einer farblich passender Kurbel, passende anodisierte Schrauben verwendet, und hört bei einem 1a hope/notubes LRS auf.
- die Detailtreue kann man z.B. auch daran erkennen, das die Schriftzüge des Mantel, auf gleicher Höhe mit die der Felge sind (oder auch an den rot eloxierten "Querstreben" des Syntace Vorbaus

das einzige was man noch bemängeln kann ist die Bildqualität und ausserdem wurde das Farrad nicht perfekt in Pose gebracht (Kette vorne aufs große Blatt, hinten in die Mitte, und schriftzüge der Reifen waagerecht...)

so und jetzt vergleich mal dein Stubenrad mit Damostas Kunstwerk...


----------



## damonsta (20. November 2007)

Danke-und danke auch für die Kritik, ist berechtigt. (*Posermodus an* Es ist ein CK LRS *Posermodus aus*)

Es ist wirklich in letzter Zeit etwas fad geworden hier, schade eigentlich. Ich habe ja auch ein Paar Anregungen aus dem Thread hier geholt, bei mir wird auch nur mit Wasser gekocht. Aber in letzter Zeit wird es zum "meiner ist länger" Thread oder eher gesagt "deiner ist nicht so lang wie du es gern hättest". Eventuell braucht man einen Mod hier. Beiträge melden brachte und bringt nichts.


----------



## Re-spekt (20. November 2007)

du hast bestimmt mit vielem recht  - aber ist schon ganz schön harter tobak!

das Rad ist bestimmt nicht schlecht und hübsch anzuschauen aber
ob nun die Beschriftung der Reifen auf gleicher Höhe stehen oder die Kurbel waagerecht (macht doch das Fahrrad keinesfalls zum Kunstwerk, vielleicht zum optischen Kunsterk)
eine serien Gabel bleibt ne Gabel von der Stange - egal zu welchem Preis - und beim Rahmen gilt doch das gleiche !( ebenso bei der Farbgebung alles nur optisch)
das hört auch noch nicht bei der Kette auf !

P.S. ich weiß wovon ich rede - ich besitz eins !


----------



## damonsta (21. November 2007)

Hier geht es um optische Kunstwerke.


----------



## Racer09 (21. November 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Hier geht es um optische Kunstwerke.



laß Ihn, er rafft das eh nicht. Am besten Re-spekt & co nicht beachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (21. November 2007)

das seh ich nicht ganz so - sicher spielt das Auge eine nicht unerhebliche Rolle beim Gesamteindruck, 
aber ich fahr auf meinen Rädern deswegen spielt die Technik eine besondere Rolle, sonst könnt ich mir die Räder auch malen ! (tut hier aber keiner)


----------



## damonsta (21. November 2007)

Eine Frau ist noch lange nicht deswegen hübsch weil man sie...


----------



## Re-spekt (21. November 2007)

*Cross-Country-Kunstwerke     *wäre das auch :




danke an Hern Friedmann für die freundliche Leihgabe


----------



## singlestoph (21. November 2007)

> Also beim gucken in der Bike Galerie kahm mir die Idee, das wir in dieser Rubrick eine Sammlung von schönen CC-Bikes anlegen könnten. Also fang ich mal mit meinem Bike an



dashier ist das ausgansposting

dann kommen ein paar eher cc-lastige customräder eher teure dingern

rotwild principia und solches zeux und schon im 5.posting postet eine witzfigur der seinen freerider hinpostet

was kann man da schon erwarten...

   

obwohl bei der versenderbikeschwemme versteh ich schon dass man darauf etwas gereizt reagiern kann

aber schönheit liegt immer noch im ei des bierhalters , nich ?


----------



## singlestoph (21. November 2007)

eine ganze reihe CC kunstwerke
















da hat sich noch eine cannondalin in die reihe geschlichen aber bis vor einem halben jahr wren die zt ja auch noch cool


----------



## Don Trailo (21. November 2007)

@singlestoph

 in der tat 
 da sind schmuckstücke dabei


----------



## kimpel (21. November 2007)

nein, twentyniner können nicht schön sein


----------



## Don Trailo (21. November 2007)

kimpel schrieb:


> nein, twentyniner können nicht schön sein



klar 
du hast anscheined 20er  -23er rahmen gerne mit 26.laufräder  
 natürlich ich finde einen 16er rahmen mit 29er räder auch ein wenig abstrakt
( rein äusserlich)


----------



## singlestoph (21. November 2007)

toll-eranz fehtl hier in diesem forum auch etwas 

....


s


----------



## Scalpi (21. November 2007)

Ich dachte hier geht es um Kunstwerke, um Bikes die voller Innovationen stecken  
 , mit ausgefallenen Detaillösungen, um exzellente Bikes mit einem Konzept die individuell von ihren Besitzern mit jahrelangen Erfahrung im Bikesport auf sich angepasst wurden. Es müssen ja nicht immer Bikes aus traditionellen Unternehmen wie Cannondale, Yeti, Scott oder Rocky Mountain sein, doch leider muß ich den gesperrten "Friedman" recht geben - ich kann bei den letzten hier gezeigten Bikes kaum eine Innovation vor allem bei den Rahmen feststellen. Die Art der Rahmen, die Winkel und die Schweißnähte gab es schon vor 10 Jahren und selbst da waren sie schon nicht besonders schön und interessant. 'Gute Parts machen noch lange kein ausgefallenes Bike aus', wie viele Mtb Rahmen bietet zum Beispiel die Firman Müsing an? *4!*(Lite Offroad, X-Lite Offroad, Lite Offroad Rohloff, Offroad only pro Carbon) und alle mit der selben Geometrie. Da kann man doch nicht von Innovationen und Individualismus reden. 'Schön' ist eine Ansichtssache genauso wie ein Kunstwerk, doch wenn ich so manche Bewertung sehe wie: 'die Sattelstütze passt nicht zum Vorbau', 'eine Ansammlung von Edelparts die optisch nicht stimmig wirken', 'die Reifen passen nicht zu den Felgen' und vieles mehr..., mein Gott die Bikes müssen doch für die Besitzer immer noch fahrbar bleiben und wenn jemand der Meinung ist er müsse sich einen Tri-Lenker an sein Rotwild RCR 1.0 montieren und das Gesamtkonzept passt, na dann bitte - ist doch ok - nur so wird das Bike doch Interessant (der Rahmen allein wäre ja schon ein Kunstwerk). 
Alles andere ist dann nur noch Neid der Besitzlosen. Vorschläge sind immer besser als offene Kritik oder Ihr müßt eine extra Seite für unfahrbare Kunstwerke eröffnen.

Jeder sollte sein Bike doch so gestallten wie er es für richtig hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yetiman (21. November 2007)

Das sehe ich ganz genau so, die die Klappe am größten aufreißen haben die einfachsten Bikes


----------



## Re-spekt (21. November 2007)

und ich dachte schon - diese Einstellung sei verloren gegangen !
eine  - auf den Punkt gebrachte Wortmeldung !! Danke !


P.S. der Nachteil der Warheit:
jetzt sind alle eingeschüchtert und zeigen uns ihre Räder nicht !
Deswegen -  Zitat:
toll-eranz fehtl hier in diesem forum auch etwas


----------



## Redkap (21. November 2007)

recht habt ihr... 

find es auch nicht gut dass nur edelbikes beachtung finden... zumal sie ja deswegen auch nicht den berg rauffliegen können nur weil scott oder connondale aufm rahmen steht...aber so is es nunma und die denke das wird man wohl auch denjenigen die gern zichtausend euro in ihr bike stecken nicht ausreden können.

hauptsache is schlussendlich doch dass jeder  spass am biken hat, egal ob auf scott scale limited oder auf nem chinaradl... aber ein wenig toleranz würde nicht schaden

greetz


----------



## daniel77 (21. November 2007)

in diesem Sinne zeige ich dann nochmal meine Taiwan-Kisten um die Bilderdichte mal wieder etwas zu erhöhen


----------



## Unrest (21. November 2007)

Der Yetiman schrieb:


> Das sehe ich ganz genau so, die die Klappe am größten aufreißen haben die einfachsten Bikes



Ist so nicht haltbar, oder hab ich etwa ein uneinfaches Bike? Wär ja nicht so, dass ich hier einen auf dicke Hose machen würde..

@Re-Spekt: Bin 1,95m groß. Deswegen auch der 21Zöller. Im Karton links sind meine alten Felgen. Meine Reifensammlung liegt auf dem hohen Schrank im Hintergrund..

@Keroson: Lesen, Verstehen, Posten. Es ist nicht mein "Stubenrad", bin lediglich ein "Im-Winter-Drinnen-Fahrer".  Und mE ist es ein "schaut her, ich hab mir richtig viel Mühe gegeben, um ein (sauberes, nicht so überladenes) Kunstwerk (mit meinen begrenzten Mitteln) aufzubauen..." Wie dem auch sei..

Was den Begriff "Kunstwerk" angeht... 
Streitet ihr euch drüber, was es ist, zerreißt, was in euren Augen keine "Kunst" ist - mir egal. 
Ich finde mein Rad, so wie es ist, schön und natürlich so, wie es werden soll. 
Ich mags halt schlicht, funktionell und "clean", was aber nicht heißt, dass damonstas schwarz-rote Rennmaschine nicht auch irgendwie mein Kunstempfinden reizen würde.
Letztendlich kann man mit viel Geld auch viel machen... Zeigt sich ja in dem, was ca. 80% der Forenuser unter Kunst verstehen. </KRITIK>


Gruß
Unrest
PS: Es soll auch Leute geben, die Art Brut als Kunst ansehen, oder Leute, wie ich, die eleganten - optisch, wie funktionell - Sourcecode als Kunst empfinden..


----------



## Don Trailo (21. November 2007)

*Die Beurteilung von Kunst und Kunstwerken war zu allen Zeiten und bei den verschiedenen Philosophen unterschiedlich:*

PLATON
Die zentralen Begriffe bei Platon sind Erkenntnis und Wahrheit. Die Wahrheit liegt in den Ideen. Er war überzeugt von der Minderwertigkeit der Kunst und des Künstlers und begründet das mit folgenden Thesen:
- Der Dichter spricht aufgrund göttlicher Eingebung und ist blind für das, was er sagt. Da das Dichten verstandesmäßig nicht kontrollierbar ist, hat es keinen Anspruch auf Verstand und Wissen.
- Die realen Dinge der Welt sind (nur) Abbilder der Ideen. Die Kunstwerke sind Abbilder der realen Dinge und damit von besonders geringem Seinsgehalt.

ROMANTIK
In der Romantik gibt es eine große Verehrung der Kunst und der Künstler
- Das starke Verlangen nach einer beherrschenden höheren Einheit kann nur durch die Kunst befriedigt werden.
- Die Grenzen zwischen Dichtung und Philosophie sind künstlicher Natur und sollten fallen.
- Dem Künstler wird ein Führungsanspruch für andere Menschen und eine Erlösungsaufgabe für die Gesellschaft zugesprochen.

KANT (schreibt in seiner "Kritik der Urteilskraft")
- Genie schafft Kunst; Geschmack beurteilt sie.
- Ästhetische Ideen liefern kein Wissen, geben aber "viel zu denken Anlass".
- Kunstwerke erweitern unsere Erfahrung
Resümee: Gibt ein Werk uns Anlass zur Nachdenklichkeit und/oder erweitert es unsere Erfahrung, so ist es als Kunstwerk ausgezeichnet.

HEGEL (in seiner" Vorlesung über die Ästhetik")
- "Die Kunst ist nach ihrer höchsten Bestimmung ein Vergangenes". D.h.: Da die Kunst die Wahrheit (absolute Idee) darzustellen hat, kann sie nur so lange ihre höchste Bestimmung erfül-len, wie sie diese Wahrheit tatsächlich in der für sie charakteristischen sinnlichen Form darstel-len kann. Diese Möglichkeit geht jedoch im Laufe der Entwicklung der Gesamtkultur verloren, weil die dem menschlichen Geist zugängliche Wahrheit durch die Fortschritte in Philosophie und Wissenschaft immer abstrakter wird und sich daher nicht mehr adäquat sinnlich präsentieren läßt.
- Bei einem Kunstwerk müssen Form und Inhalt einander entsprechen. Ein "erhabener" Inhalt darf z.B. nicht in einer "lächerlichen" Form dargestellt werden, und umgekehrt.
- Ein Kunstwerk ist kein Kunststück. (So kann das Original ein Kunstwerk sein, eine Kopie ist bestenfalls ein Kunststück.)
- Kunstwerke entstehen durch das sinnliche Präsentieren der jeweils erreichten Wahrheit des menschlichen Geistes.
Resümee: In einem Kunstwerk muß sich die der jeweiligen Entwicklungstufe des menschlichen Geistes entsprechende Wahrheit adäquat ausdrücken.

HEIDEGGER
Im Gegensatz zu Platon sind für Heidegger Wahrheit und Kunst vereinbar. 
- "Das Wesen der Kunst ist die Dichtung. Das Wesen der Dichtung aber ist die Wahrheit". Dichtung ist das Musterbeispiel für die Künste, weil für Heidegger Kunst eine Form des Ausspre-chens der (metaphysischen) Wahrheit, also eine spezifische Sprache, ist.

WITTGENSTEIN
Wittgenstein geht einen Schritt weiter als Heidegger, indem er die Kunst als den Kulturbereich ver-steht, in dem sich gerade dasjenige ausdrückt, was nicht mehr ausgesprochen werden kann. Dieses zeigt sich. 
- "Worüber man nicht reden kann, darüber muss man schweigen". 
- Kunst ist die Darstellung dessen, was sich der Sprache entzieht.

NELSON GOODMAN: (in seinem Buch "Languages of Art" 1968)
- Welt ist nicht etwas Vorgefundenes, sondern immer etwas von Menschen Konstruiertes. Jeder Mensch schafft sich seine ganz spezifische Welt, die ein anderer so nicht wahrnimmt. (Daher die vielen Missverständnisse).
- Danach ist folgerichtig: Die Kunst bildet die Welt nicht ab, sondern ist unmittelbar an der "Schöpfung" von Welt beteiligt. 
- Jedes Kunstwerk ist ein komplexes Symbol. Symbole sind nicht einfach nur da, sondern bezie-hen sich auf etwas. Kunst bezieht sich auf unterschiedlichste Weise auf die Welt und wird so zum Symbol.
- Kunst und Wissenschaft sind verschiedene Weisen der Welterzeugung, aber nicht eindeutig voneinander abzugrenzen. So ist beispielsweise "semantische Dichte" eine Dimension von Symbolen, die, wenn sie hoch ist, eher auf ein Werk aus dem Bereich der Kunst schließen lässt, und wenn sie niedrig ist, auf ein Werk der Wissenschaft.
- Was "semantische Dichte" bedeutet lässt sich klar machen am Beispiel einer von links nach rechts verlaufenden Zickzacklinie. Diese besitzt um so mehr semantische Dichte, je mehr ihrer Eigenschaften für uns relevant erscheinen. Interessiert uns beispielsweise nicht nur ihr Verlauf, sondern auch ihre Farbe, ihre Dicke, ihr Kontrast zum Untergrund usw., so haben wir es mit ho-her Wahrscheinlichkeit mit einem Kunstwerk (z.B. der Zeichnung einer Bergkette) zu tun. Inte-ressieren uns nur eine oder zwei ihrer Eigenschaften, alle anderen aber nicht, so spricht viel da-für, dass wir es mit einem wissenschaftlichen Sachverhalt (z.B. einer Fieberkurve) zu tun haben.
- Goodman interessiert sich neben der semantischen Dichte für weitere Dimensionen von Symbo-len, die sie in mehr oder weniger hohem Maße besitzen können und die es erlauben, ihren Kunstwerkcharakter wahrscheinlicher oder unwahrscheinlicher erscheinen zu lassen.

ARTHUR DANTO: (aus seinem Buch "Die Verklärung des Gewöhnlichen" 1981)
- Der Unterschied zwischen einem Kunstwerk und einem gewöhnlichen Ding besteht darin, dass Kunst immer ein Über-Etwas ist, während gewöhnlichen Dingen der Bezug, das Über-Etwas-Sein (Aboutness) fehlt. Wenn Picasso eine Krawatte vollständig in blaue Farbe taucht, so mag es sich um einen Kommentar zu seiner blauen Periode oder um sonst eine Fußnote zu dem, was vor ihm oder gleichzeitig in der Kunstwelt stattfindet. Wenn ein sechsjähriges Kind das gleiche tut und dabei ein optisch ununterscheidbares Produkt hervorbringt, fehlt diesem gleichwohl ein solches Aboutness.
- Die Eigenschaften, die einen Gegenstand zum Kunstwerk machen, sind unsichtbar und hängen nicht von seiner materiellen Beschaffenheit, sondern von seiner Aussagefähigkeit ab. 
- Ein Beispiel: Als Marcel Duchamp 1920 ein Urinierbecken - das Urinoir - zum Kunstwerk er-klärte, konnte er das, weil industriell hergestellter Produkte damals verklärt wurden. Es gab eine Theorie, die diesen maschinell hergestellten Waren eine eigene Schönheit zusprach. Man stellte diese Produkte - die Ready-Mades - in einen ihnen völlig fremden Kontext und fertig war das Kunstwerk. 

*Dr. Walter Zitterbarth 
Prof. Dr. Rudolf Lüthe*


----------



## Jonez (21. November 2007)

Die die es betrifft werden diese Ausführung des Kunstbegriffs wohl nicht verstehen


----------



## GlanDas (21. November 2007)

Könnt ihr diese ganzen Grundsatzdiskussionen mal sein lassen?
Sonst kann man den Thread hier echt sein lassen und das wäre äußerst schade!

Hoffe damit das Thema beendet zu haben.
Falls nicht kann mir der Thread gestohlen bleiben !


----------



## Nose (21. November 2007)

diese drohung, glandas, interessiert sicher niemanden. nein, mich reizt sie höchstens meinen senf noch dazuzugeben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (21. November 2007)

schön das wir die Kurve noch bekommen haben ! wenn s auch nicht auf Dauer sein wird !´

zu den Bildern (Rädern)
das No Saint gefällt mir sehr gut ! jetzt nicht unbedingt als Kunstwerk aber bestimmt ein tolles Rad - und das sag ich hier als GT Fan ! ! bei dem GT, was auch recht gut aussieht, würd mich interessieren  -- ob es schon das neue Model 2007/8 ist ? 

ich glaub auch das soviel Federweg (bei dem GT , nicht nötig ist) weiß aber nicht !

P.S muß man die Sattelstütze fürs Foto rausziehen ?? warum ???

P.S.S. jetzt seh ich 2005 !!! ( der Beweis das ich das ehrlich mein - hab halt nochmal geschaut)


----------



## Redkap (21. November 2007)

so...nachdem china schleudern grad hochkonjuktur haben-bittesehr


----------



## Chris King84 (21. November 2007)

Tach, da ich gerade bei den Bildern von Singlestoph diesen wunderschönen Salsa Rahmen gesehen hab möcht ich meins auch mal posten.


"]

[/URL]


----------



## HypnoKröte (21. November 2007)

Wahnsinn echt hübsch.


----------



## jetos15 (21. November 2007)

> ich glaub auch das soviel Federweg (bei dem GT , nicht nötig ist) weiß aber nicht !


die sid hat doch nur 80mm. das sieht nur so viel aus
@ChrisKing84
geiles bike weißt du was es wiegt?


----------



## Chris King84 (21. November 2007)

Danke für das Lob! So wie es jetzt da steht 9,4kg. Sind aber noch paar Kleinigkeiten geplant, sollt also noch ein bisschen weiter nach unten gehen mit dem Gewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jetos15 (21. November 2007)

was wiegten der rahmen?


----------



## Toni172 (21. November 2007)

@chris king84

eine goldene Sattelklemme würde das sehr hübsche Kunstwerk perfekt abrunden.


----------



## Chris King84 (21. November 2007)

Der Rahmen war glaub um die 1500 gramm mit Sattelklemme.
Jaja die Sattelklemme, das ist noch so ne Sache. Da der Rahmendurchmesser 30,6 ist bekomme ich keine andere als die die mitgeliefert wurde. Hab schon an umeloxieren gedacht, is aber ne heikle sache wegen der Farbe. 
Aber hast Recht wie sagt der Style Sheriff: Steuersatz und Sattelklemme in gleicher Farbe


----------



## daniel77 (21. November 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> ich glaub auch das soviel Federweg (bei dem GT , nicht nötig ist) weiß aber nicht !
> 
> P.S muß man die Sattelstütze fürs Foto rausziehen ?? warum ???



RS SID Team = 80mm FW (was sonst); Schrittlänge 90cm bei 20" RH ist eben dieser Sattelauszug


----------



## keroson (21. November 2007)

wow, ihr seid (teilweise) echt genial:
1. Kunstwerk hängt vom Betrachter ab
2. kommt es auch immer darauf an, wozu man sein Bike benutzt
3. Ich bin untolerant
4. Ich bin wohl neidisch, weil ich nicht so ein Bike hab

- ich fang mal mit dem poitiven an, bevor ich auf blöde Kommentare antworte: Das Salsa ist ein "optisches" Kunstwerk, schöne Parts (CK Naben und Stuersatzt), Farben abgestimmt, fuktionell, einfach ein gelungenes Bike (Ich würd ja noch ne andere Sattekstütz klemme montieren)

so jetzt zu obrigem:
zu 1: es gibt hier im cc-Forum 2 Freds: 1. den cc-Kunstwerk fred und 2. den cc-Bilder Fred. In diesem fred geht es um optische Kunswerke, alle anderen bike kann man im Bilder Fred posten, da bekommt man dann auch keine Kritik.

zu 2: schaut euch bitte unrest-Bike an. Kann man damit wirklich cross-country fahren? In dem Aufbau sicher nicht.

zu3: klar bin ich untolerant, ich bin doch ein cc-ler... (Ironie, bitte nicht 100% ernst nehmen... soll ja Leute geben die mit dem Wort Ironie nicht viek anfangen können...)

zu4: Hmm ich werd wohl in den nächsten Tagen mal Bilder machen müssen, das letzte bild ist nicht mehr aktuell, inzwischen hat sich ziemlich viel Veränder. Wie dem auch sei, ich glaube nicht das mein Bike im jetzigen Zustand ein Kunstwerk ist (daran wird noch gearbeitet), schon gar nicht in dem Zustand wie es vor ein paar Monaten war, und ich geb euch nur den Link: http://images-007.cdn.piczo.com/i28/view/2/v/2/f/d/7/g/s/v/l/g/9/img/i151546920_10519_7.jpg

@Unrest, ich finds ja schön das du dir ühe gegeben hast, aber weder xc passt bei deinem (und ich benutze den Begriff absichtlich, ich kann lesen, trotzdem Danke der Nachfrage^^) Stubenrad, noch Kunstwerk. Wenn jeder hier im Fred, sein halbfertiges Bike postet (mag er es auch für ein Kunstwerk halten) kann man den Fred auch, zeigt her eure xc-Bikes nennen.


----------



## Re-spekt (21. November 2007)

das das alles so schwierig sein muß?


an daniel - dann bist du auch so groß !!! man man man 
chris - auch ?  und der Herr mit dem temporären Stubenrad auch !
alles Riesen - ich bin leider nur 177 !


----------



## Redkap (21. November 2007)

bin sogar nur 172...alles weniger gewicht was den berg rauf muss


----------



## Unrest (21. November 2007)

keroson schrieb:


> zu 2: schaut euch bitte unrest-Bike an. Kann man damit wirklich cross-country fahren? In dem Aufbau sicher nicht.



Bevor andere drauf antworten, begründe bitte mal deine Ansicht. Nimm aber bitte nicht die Reifen als Argument. 
Und nein, ich fühle mich nicht angegriffen, mich interessierts lediglich.
Von mir aus können wir das auch per PM oder noch wo anders weiterführen, sodass wir den Thread hier nicht weiter zuspammen - schon gar nicht mit weiteren Streitereien um den Kunstbegriff und die Definition von "CC-Bike", die sicherlich jetzt folgen wird.


----------



## versus (21. November 2007)

der vorsatz kann nicht länger aufrecht erhalten werden:



Re-spekt schrieb:


> schön das wir die Kurve noch bekommen haben ! wenn s auch nicht auf Dauer sein wird !´



einfach mal die fresse halten, dann läuft hier auch alles zivilisiert ab



Re-spekt schrieb:


> ich hier als GT Fan ! ! bei dem GT, was auch recht gut aussieht, würd mich interessieren  -- ob es schon das neue Model 2007/8 ist ?



wenn das so wäre, müsstest du solche peinlichen fragen nicht stellen



Re-spekt schrieb:


> ich glaub auch das soviel Federweg (bei dem GT , nicht nötig ist) weiß aber nicht !



was hat das mit gt zu tun ? und wenn du nichts weisst, dann *SEI DOCH EINFACH RUHIG ! ! ! *


----------



## Re-spekt (22. November 2007)

- du gehörst zu denen die hier Ärger machen !

und alles nur weil mir das no Saint besser gefällt als das GT - davon bekommst du ein Kurzschluß im Gehirn ?

(ihr habt doch euren GT fred - ist da nix los ?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (22. November 2007)

versus schrieb:


> der vorsatz kann nicht länger aufrecht erhalten werden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

  



Re-spekt schrieb:


> - du gehörst zu denen die hier Ärger machen !
> 
> und alles nur weil mir das no Saint besser gefällt als das GT - davon bekommst du ein Kurzschluß im Gehirn ?
> 
> (ihr habt doch euren GT fred - ist da nix los ?)



Bei uns ist immer was los! 
Da Du aber dort ignoriert wirst und Dich dort ge*trollt* hast, versuchst Du nun anderswo (sinnlos) zu stänkern.

Also: 

  (anders verstehst Du das wohl nicht)!

Und nun, zur allgemeinen Gemütserheiterung, ein zwar klassisches, aber meines Erachtens nach wunderschönes GT:




Rahmen von 1993, Gewicht 10,2 kg.
Manni


----------



## TigersClaw (22. November 2007)

Manni, findest nicht das schwarzes Bremsen und evtl. ein schwarzes Schaltwerk besser passen würden? Ansonsten ziemlich genial!


----------



## Re-spekt (22. November 2007)

hat er sich nen zweiten, mit demselben Fehler im Gehirn aus dem verkorksten GT Fred zur Hilfe geholt ! 
(und der dritte ist auch schon da um das ganze zu legitimieren)
zum Beweis:
er ist der Meinung  -  das er da ein Kunstwerk hat ?

an alle diejenigen bei denen sich die Drähte im Gehirn nicht berühren,
es tut mir leid Leute - das macht alles, wie befürchtet, kein Sinn!

machen wir weiter ne Lachnummer aus der ganzen Sache!

für die Forumsmitglieder im GT Fred steht das *GT* für
*G*en-technischer *T*otalschaden


----------



## Jaypeare (22. November 2007)

Sicher ein gutes und seltenes Bike. Nur verstehe ich nicht, was es im Kunstwerke-Thread verloren hat. Es ist einfach ein gut erhaltenes altes Bike, was aber weder besonders kunstvoll aufgebaut ist noch optisch gefällt (mir zumindest nicht).


----------



## Manni1599 (22. November 2007)

Hallo Jaypeare,

es ist eben nicht nur ein gut erhaltenes altes Bike. Ich habe es im Frühjahr diesen Jahres komplett neu aufgebaut. Das einzige gebrauchte Teil war der Rahmen, den habe ich ebenfalls komplett "runderneuert". Dieses Rad ist also einmalig, gibt es so kein zweites mal. Alle Anbauteile sind neu, die älteren nos. Leider fehlt mir noch die nos RF Turbine, die gibts zwar ab und an mal in der Bucht, aber der Preis muss auch "passen".  Natürlich sind die Geschmäcker verschieden, und das ist auch gut so! Mir gefällt so manches, hier hochgelobtes Bike auch nicht besonders, ich mag einfach nicht Hurra schreien, nur weil mit teilweise enormen finanziellem Aufwand ein Rad "verschönert" wird. 

Für *mich *ist mein Richter ein Kunstwerk, das ich für nichts wieder hergeben würde. Hier gepostet habe ich es, weil ich meine Freude an diesem Bike mit anderen teilen möchte, aus keinem anderen Grund. Vielen anderen wird es sicher auch gefallen, wenn es einigen Leuten nicht gefällt, ist das auch nicht schlimm.

Manni

PS. Zu Herrn R. ist imho alles gesagt.


----------



## Unrest (22. November 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


>


Eindeutig anders, als nahezu 99% der hier gezeigten Bikes und auf *seine Art* schön.

@TigersClaw: Sattelstütze mittlerweile schon da und ich im BMarkt bewertet?  Will nen Foto sehen, wenn der aufbau fertig ist, btw.


----------



## hoeckle (22. November 2007)

@re-spekt


Es gab Ende der 70er, Anfang der 80er Jahre in Hamburg einen guten Brauch. Da wurde miesen D´dorfer Bands, auf der Bühne, einfach mal die Fresse poliert... Veilleicht kennst Du das ja noch ..
ignore
Damit dem Sinn des Threads Rechnung getragen wird hier nochmals meines. Bis auf den noch nicht finalen Vorbau, der dann auch den Spacerturm kaschiert  , fertig.


----------



## daniel77 (22. November 2007)

Das Richter ist einfach  ; für mich ein CC-Kunstwerk weil, selbst und individuell aufgebaut, definitiv ein CC-Bike, stimmige Optik.  
Vielleicht noch eine Pace RC 31 (wenn die Geo dann noch passt) und ein schwarzes Schaltwerk?


----------



## Popeye34 (22. November 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> hat er sich nen zweiten, mit demselben Fehler im Gehirn aus dem verkorksten GT Fred zur Hilfe geholt !
> (und der dritte ist auch schon da um das ganze zu legitimieren)
> zum Beweis:
> er ist der Meinung  -  das er da ein Kunstwerk hat ?
> ...



 ​
kannst du nicht anders?
Hättest du nichts dazu geschrieben, wäre das  ganz bestimmt mehr gewesen als diese blöden Angriffe jedes mal! Wem möchtest du  etwas beweisen, fehlt dir Zuneigung?
Ich denke das du ernsthafte Probleme mit  dir selber und dem Forum hast, mein Tip:
_Gehe zum Psychiater um dich wider zu finden  Mann!!!_
Hör einfach auf mit deinen Angriffen,  du bist nicht im Rennen! Es gibt nun einmal Menschen die z. B ein klassisches  93er GT als Kunstwerk sehen... , lass sie doch!  ​ Oder hat  man dich als "Schiedsrichter" für nicht ordnungsgemäße  Beiträge/Bilder/Kunstwerke eingestellt? Gehe zum  Psy........
Gehe zum Psy........
Gehe zum Psy........
Gehe zum Psy........
Gehe zum Psy........
.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (22. November 2007)

Ok. jetzt wo ich die Hintergrundgeschichte zu dem Bike kenne, erschließt sich mir das schon eher. Das muss aber schon dazu erzählt werden, aus dem Bild kann man es (zumindest als "Nicht-GT-Insider") nicht ableiten.

Damit würde ich meine Aussage relativieren: Rein optisch für mich kein Kunstwerk, aber der Aufwand der betrieben wurde ist bewundernswert.


----------



## damonsta (22. November 2007)

Eigentlich fehlt dem Richter eine Next LP.


----------



## Manni1599 (22. November 2007)

Jaaaaa, Boris!   

(wenn sie Ende Februar noch da ist, oder ich zu Weihnachten genug....)

DANN NEHME ICH SIE!


----------



## Re-spekt (22. November 2007)

da hier irgendwie keine Kunstwerke kommen ! ! ???

bin ich zum Psychiater - selbst der sagt *IHR* habt schuld !

an Mani - vieleicht putzt du anderen die Räder - dann haste genug Geld!

P.S.: im übrigen steht mein Rad bei Custom made Bikes !!!


----------



## M4d_K3kz (22. November 2007)

ich habe kein gt und muss sagen das richter ist schon sehr hübsch 
gut der rahmen ist halt schon älter trotzdem ist es auch von der komposition ein kunstwerk. evt müsste der rahmen paar zoll kleiner sein damit die stütze mehr raus kommt aber okay . und investier mal in schwarze felgen *g*


----------



## damonsta (22. November 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Jaaaaa, Boris!
> 
> (wenn sie Ende Februar noch da ist, oder ich zu Weihnachten genug....)
> 
> DANN NEHME ICH SIE!



Weisst ja hoffentlich wie es gemeint war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (22. November 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Weisst ja hoffentlich wie es gemeint war


----------



## racejo (22. November 2007)

@ hoeckle. heißes teil



beim gt stört mich irgendwie der raceface vorbau. aber sonst wirklich schön. 




@re-spekt...ignore


----------



## Manni1599 (22. November 2007)

Danke für die überwiegend positiven Kommentare *und* die Tipps!

@racejoe: ja, vielleicht ein Syncros, 120mm, -5° wäre vielleicht auch schön.
Wobei der rote Farbklecks in der Vorbauklappe gut passt:




Mal sehen, fertig wird man ja eigentlich nie..... 

Manni

PS. hoeckles Titanbike kenne ich persönlich, es ist wirklich sehr schön!


----------



## Redkap (22. November 2007)

find die RF kurbel macht sich nicht richtig an dem bike... genauso würd ein flacher sattel zur schönen optik beitragen finde ich

greetz


----------



## Deleted 57408 (22. November 2007)




----------



## Re-spekt (22. November 2007)

wenn man das so nicht kaufen könnte ( ich denke man kann das so bestellen)

 - könnte man das sicher als *Kunstwerk* bezeichnen ! 

also Daumen Hoch !

der Edelstahlrahmen hat sicher seinen Flair - aber das GT ist nur "nett zusammengeschraubt" - auf sowas bin ich schon vor Jahren nicht mehr abgefahren


----------



## versus (23. November 2007)

ich durfte das richter schon selbst in augenschein nehmen und kann bestätigen, dass es mit viel liebe zum detail (v. a. der aufgearbeitete rahmen) hergerichtet wurde. die kritik gegenüber der rf-parts kann ich allerdings nachvollziehen. 

auch hoeckles titan-bike habe ich schon live gesehen und kann mannis meinung dazu bestätigen.

ich muss allerdings auch sagen, dass es keine bikes für mich wären, da ich trotz classic-faible nur räder habe, die ich zeitgemäss bewegen kann (sprich mit federgabel).

trotzdem 2 echte schätzchen !


----------



## hoeckle (23. November 2007)

@racejo, manni und versus

Danke für die Blumen!
Wobei ich sagen muss, daß bei mir schon der Gewöhnungseffekt eingetreten ist und sich der Focus auf ein neues Projekt richtet.. Nein keine Doppeldeutigkeit.. 

Das mit den RF teilen kann ich schon irgendwo verstehen. Nicht das die neuen unhübsch wären, aber die LP und alten Vorbauten sind einfach geradliniger. *Meine Meinung.*

Ich fand und finde das Richter auch sehr schön, abgesehen von dem UR Decal...


----------



## Nose (24. November 2007)

etliche schöne räder auf den letzten seiten!


----------



## Re-spekt (25. November 2007)

hallo petejupp 
am 22. - haste nachmittags  - ein gutes bild von nem doch recht tollen bike eingestellt !
bis jetzt hat keiner (außer mir) ein Wort darüber verloren !
(hoffentlich -oder sicher haste ein paar pm´s bekommen)

ich sag dir woran das liegt   -  AM NEID !!!  

Mitleid bekommt man geschenkt - doch Neid muß man sich erarbeiten !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonez (26. November 2007)

Kannst du dir auch vorstellen, dass es leute gibt, die ein "Kunstwerk" einfach nur still anschauen können und nicht wie du zu allem ihren Senf dazu geben müssen?!

Und du hast hart daran gearbeitet, dass du mein Mitleid geschenkt bekommst.


----------



## Il Capitano (26. November 2007)

Du kannst es nicht lassen, oder?


----------



## racejo (26. November 2007)

ich weise nochmals auf die ignore funktion hin. wir haben es hier offensichtlich mit einem choleriker zu tun, der sich super gern anstacheln lässt. übers internet ist ihm eh nicht zu helfen. 

schenkt ihm doch einfach keine beachtung, wenn er einen ausraster hat. dann wird er sich schon verpissen.


----------



## Quen (26. November 2007)

*+++ Wichtiger Hinweis +++*

Nabend,

da sich in der letzten Zeit einige Unstimmigkeiten - insbesondere in diesem Beitrag - aufgebaut haben, melde ich mich an dieser Stelle zu Wort.

Bitte nutzt diesen Beitrag zum Zeigen von Fahrrädern - ob dieses ein "Kunstwerk" ist, hat jeder für sich persönlich zu entscheiden. Meinung sind selbstverständlich gern gesehen, sollten sich aber auf das Wesentliche beschränken. Persönliche Differenzen mit anderen gehören nicht hierher und sind ggf. per PN zu klären.

Ich bitte eindringlich darum, die o.g. Hinweise zu beachten. Sollte in Kürze keine Änderung eintreten, wird dieser Beitrag vorübergehend geschlossen werden.

Danke + weiterhin viel Spaß!

Sebastian


----------



## Kruko (26. November 2007)

Dann mal hier ein Foto meines roten Zaskars. Die roten Reifen kommen nur auf dem Foto so grell rüber. In Natura wirkt es um Längen anders.





Mehr davon im meinem Foto-Album


----------



## Nose (26. November 2007)

was ist das für eine hübsche kurbel an dem markanten gt?


----------



## Kruko (26. November 2007)

Nose schrieb:


> was ist das für eine hübsche kurbel an dem markanten gt?



Ist "nur" eine Race Face Prodigy XC 

Passt aber besser zu den anderen Teilen als eine polierte Turbine


----------



## Racer09 (26. November 2007)

Hi, zum Zazkar...
Klasisches CC-Bike und ich steh auch auf rote Parts, aber so, mit den verschiedenen Rottönen finde ich es nicht so dolle und die Kurbel find ich ich wirkt irgendwie billig. Würde ne schwarze RF dranbauen, dann schwarze Reifen und auch bei den Anbauteilen auf gleiche Oberfläche (sprich, nicht hier rot gepulvert und dann wieder rot eloxiert, sowas sollte man vermeiden, da es total anders aussieht) und Farbton achten. Ansonsten geiler Klassiker


----------



## damonsta (26. November 2007)

Wenn ich gross bin baue ich mir auch ein GT auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (26. November 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Wenn ich gross bin baue ich mir auch ein GT auf.



zustimmm   ich auch, denke zur meiner rente ein zaskar le mit disc , einfach um anzuschauen  
 echt die klassischen zaskars haben einfach style


----------



## mountymaus (26. November 2007)

Ich möchte mich hier auch noch anschließen und meiner Meinung nach ein nettes GT LTS-1 posten...






Weitere Bilder in meiner Galerie hier


----------



## salzbrezel (26. November 2007)

....


----------



## TigersClaw (26. November 2007)

Na denn darf sich meins auch in die Reihe der GTs einreihen:


----------



## Northern lite (26. November 2007)

ohhh neee.....

langsam reichts doch mit den GT´s.

Ihr habt doch Euren eigenen Theat!!


----------



## salzbrezel (26. November 2007)

@ Northern

Akzeptiert! Und weg isses...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (26. November 2007)

aber natürlich ! GT - das non plus ultra !

was ist schon so ein bergamont !!!


----------



## Jaypeare (26. November 2007)

Northern lite schrieb:


> ohhh neee.....
> 
> langsam reichts doch mit den GT´s.





Zumal das letzte in der Reihe nix aber auch gar nix mit einem Kunstwerk zu tun hat. Langweiliger Standardaufbau.


----------



## Gorth (26. November 2007)

@salzbrezel:  Hab mir dein Zaskar angesehen, also ich finde, das gehört hier rein!


----------



## singlestoph (27. November 2007)

und wenn schon , mir gefällts

auf jeden fall spannender als die neuen mit integriertem steuersatz






das rad hat auf jeden fall potential die richtig coolen zaskaren von früher werden ja nicht mehr gebaut und auch der neue limitierte hat ein inegriertes steuerlager (pfuipfuipfui)



morgen krieg ich einen alten zaskar 99 oder so noch mit den flächigen ausfallenden

alte xtr, crossmax, ein paar andere laufräder und schöne classische gabeln liegen auch noch rum

ma schaun

so ein rotes hab ich noch in griechenland rumstehen, leider hatte ich schon lange keine zeit mehr damit rumzufahren 2003 oder 2004 war das

obwohl ich eigentlich mehr auf stahl oder Ti stehe
find ich die zaskaren cool

mein lightning hab ich gegen den serotta hier getauscht
















bessere bilder hab ich im moment nicht

irgendwann photographier ich meine sammlung komplett durch aber wahrscheinlich nicht dieses jahr

s


----------



## singlestoph (27. November 2007)

hmmm rote reifen bringen mich auf eine idee

      

was habt ihr da für reifen drauf

ich glaub ich hab irgendwo noch einen satz neue corratec reifen

s


----------



## Unrest (27. November 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Na denn darf sich meins auch in die Reihe der GTs einreihen:



Es ist schlicht, nicht überladen, es trägt "meine" Sattelstütze - wie oft noch? Ich finds schick! ^^


----------



## salzbrezel (27. November 2007)

@ singlestoph

Der Serotta-Rahmen ist ein Traum. Bestimmt schwer eine passende Gabel zum filigranen Geröhr zu finden...
Zu den integrierten Stauersätzen kann ich nur sagen: so schlimm finde ich sie jetzt nicht, ist aber Geschmackssache.


----------



## singlestoph (27. November 2007)

kann man geteilter meinung sein

die dinger schaffen aber (potentiell) probleme die es vorher nicht gab und man kann keinen king steuersatz einpressen was wirklich schade ist und konsequentem farbtuning leider .......


----------



## Redkap (27. November 2007)

also irgendwie schleppen die meisten gts ja schon sone kleine baumarktoptik mit sich... vorallem dieses fully... aber scheint ja genug zu geben denens gefällt...


----------



## Manni1599 (27. November 2007)

Redkap schrieb:


> also irgendwie schleppen die meisten gts ja schon sone kleine baumarktoptik mit sich... vorallem dieses fully... aber scheint ja genug zu geben denens gefällt...



Es kann sich halt nicht jeder so ein tolles RDR? leisten, welches überhaupt nicht nach "billig" (= Baumarkt/Massenware) aussieht... 

Es soll und muß ja nicht jedem GT gefallen, aber gleich den Baumarkthammer rausholen tut auch nicht Not. 
Das LTS Fully (von '96) funktioniert übrigens auch für heutige Zeiten noch Klasse.

@singlestoph: Von der Funktion her ist das mit den integrierten Steuersätzen nicht mal soooo schlecht, aber die Optik bleibt natürlich völlig auf der Strecke. Fast jeder GT Fahrer (und Fahrerin) bedauert das sehr. Für mich ist das einer der Gründe, warum ich keinen 20th Aniversary - Zaskar möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (27. November 2007)

funktion ist ja nicht ds problem

sondern eben dann wenns nicht mehr funktioniert

vorallem weil sehr viele leute dann einfach weiterfahren und erst in den shop kommen wen gar nichts mehr funktioniert

mit spiel am steuersatz kann man noch lange rumfahren 
da ist die gefahr sehr gross dass dann halt der rahmen hin ist

sowas ist dann sehr ärgerlich für alle beteiligten
und für den fachhandel spätestens dann ein problem beim argumentieren von wegen qualität

dazu kommt dass solche steuerrohre schwerer sind als klassische und das mehr als das mehrgewicht des steuersatzes

integrierte steuersätze gabs schon früher bei stahlrenrrädern, warum sich das nicht durchgesetzt hat weiss ich nicht

eine schöne gabel zum serotta hab ich übrigens gefunden


----------



## Redkap (27. November 2007)

schön wie du kritik bzw. die meinung anderer auffasst.... 

ich hab doch in keinster weise jemals betont mein chinahobel sei was besonderes , besonder schön oder sonst was... 

lass den anderen doch ihre meinung über gt un fertig aus, versucht dir ja auch keiner auszureden dass sie toll sind..

das so ein lts im direkten vergleich zu nem klassichen fully à la rocky mountain element oder nem simplen eingelenkter doch etwas baumarktcharme hat lässt sich nunmal schwer leugen....


----------



## keroson (27. November 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> aber natürlich ! GT - das non plus ultra !
> 
> was ist schon so ein bergamont !!!



wenn man keine Ahnung hat... (wahrscheinlich bist du noch nie ein Bergamont gefahren.... wenns das evolve team von denen in Carbon und leicht gäbe, müssten sich so manche Bikehersteller richtig fest anschnallen... und ich hätte ein perfektes race Bike )

das Gt von Tiger-claw sieht aber schon richtig gut aus


----------



## singlestoph (27. November 2007)

> ich lass dir deine meinung die du ja schööönnnn balablubb , aber gt's sehen trotzdem aus wie baumarkträder






Hmmmm


----------



## [email protected] (27. November 2007)

das ist dann mal meins:


----------



## [email protected] (27. November 2007)




----------



## damonsta (27. November 2007)

Ich sehe nix. Aber das, was ich sehe... Sieht eher aus wie Tour, All Mountain, Enduro, Irgendwas, aber sicher kein CC Bike.


----------



## Jonez (27. November 2007)

Es ist eine Kunst das Werk zu erkennen.


----------



## Redkap (27. November 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Ich sehe nix. Aber das, was ich sehe... Sieht eher aus wie Tour, All Mountain, Enduro, Irgendwas, aber sicher kein CC Bike.



demnach müsste man hier mal sauber aufräumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (27. November 2007)

Redkap schrieb:


> das so ein lts im direkten vergleich zu nem klassichen fully à la rocky mountain element oder nem simplen eingelenkter doch etwas baumarktcharme hat lässt sich nunmal schwer leugen....



doch. es lässt sich ganz einfach leugnen. 
kein zweifel, dass die rahmenkonstruktion schon immer polarisiert hat, aber einen 4-gelenker mit titanwippe mit einem ragazzi zu vergleichen ist schlicht unsinn. vielleicht lassen wir ab jetzt die markendiskussionen sein und konzentrieren uns auf optik und funktion.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. November 2007)

Ich möchte lieber wieder schöne Räder sehen und kein Angezicke. Für den Fall, daß dieser Beitrag unnötigerweise Öl ins Feuer gekippt hat, ändere ich ihn vorsorglich.


----------



## Redkap (27. November 2007)

irgendwoher kenn ich die optik doch...


----------



## mountymaus (27. November 2007)

singlestoph schrieb:


> hmmm rote reifen bringen mich auf eine idee
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Da sind Kenda drauf. Vom Grip eigentlich ganz gut, doch hoher Verschleiß und ein Drahtreifen.....


----------



## mountymaus (27. November 2007)

versus schrieb:


> doch, es lässt sich ganz einfach leugnen.
> konzentrieren uns auf optik und funktion.



Das ist bei manchem Volk hier leider nicht möglich..... eigentlich schade!!


----------



## Redkap (27. November 2007)

ihr gt fahrer seid anscheinend ein ganz besonderes volk...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (27. November 2007)

Redkap schrieb:


> ihr gt fahrer seid anscheinend ein ganz besonderes volk...




Zumindest werden wir nicht ausfallend oder beleidigend.....


----------



## Jonez (27. November 2007)

Och nö.
Jetzt ist die Dogge ruhig dann fängt ein anderer an!


----------



## Redkap (27. November 2007)

damit meinte ich eher dass ihr nicht kritikfähig seid

zumindest ein paar...muss ja nicht für alle zutreffen


----------



## mountymaus (27. November 2007)

Redkap schrieb:


> damit meinte ich eher dass ihr nicht kritikfähig seid
> 
> zumindest ein paar...muss ja nicht für alle zutreffen



Die meisten von Euch posten ja gar nicht, da frage ich mich, wer nicht kritikfähig ist. Vielleicht ist das ja eine gewisse "Angst", dass dann die GT'ler mal richtig loslegen und alles schlecht machen. Wobei jeder das Recht hat sein "Kunstwerk"
zu posten. Solange es sich um konstruktive Kritik handelt, ist es auch für GT'ler kein Problem. Nur z.B. den blöden Spruch "Baumarktrad" den sollten sich einige Leute mal kneifen, denn dann kommt der Verdacht auf, dass es einfach nur Neid ist.


----------



## salzbrezel (27. November 2007)

Achtung Insa, lass dich nicht reizen... das ganz geht schnell und man hat sich auf dich eingeschossen. Bleib gelassen und denk dir deinen Teil.

@Geisterfahrer: 
Baumarktrad? Tektro Aurigia, 27 Gang Deore/Xt Mix, Truvativ FiveD... das ist zwar kein High-End, aber solide Einsteigeware. Die Gabel ist nicht gut, aber in der Preisklasse ok.
Andere Hersteller (Specialized, Cube, Cannondale, Stevens, etc) haben gleichwertiges im Programm.

@ all
GT mag man mögen oder auch nicht. Was man den Rädern nicht vorwerfen kann ist Verwechselbarkeit und das ist es, was mir gefällt. Ein Kunstwerk (und darum geht es hier) hebt sich von der Masse nun mal ab. Das heißt jetzt nicht, dass alle GTs Kunstwerke sind, aber eine gute Basis eins draus zu machen sind sie allemal. Wer sich ein Bild von vielen tollen Rädern und netten Leuten machen möchte, der sei recht herzlich zum GT-Treffen eingeladen!

Jetzt wieder zum Thema bitte, her mit den Kunstwerken!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. November 2007)

.


----------



## mountymaus (27. November 2007)

Eigentlich hatte ich daran gedacht hier etwas zu schlichten doch ich befürchte, dass es leider nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Redkap (27. November 2007)

ohh... nein... 

jetz is es raus! du hast natürlich recht, es is neid! 

vieleicht verkaufst du mir dein lts ja, dann schieb ich es in die presse un tu so der menschheit noch was gutes indem ich das risiko für augenkrebs minder.

ja, ich find nunmal dein lts kackhässlich, und nur das hat den ausschlag gegeben dass ich damit angefangen habe ( gibt ja auch leute die mit einem gt geschmack beweisen , siehe richter ).
und jetz lass mich doch bitte dein lts kackhässlich finden soviel ich will un nimm das wien mann un steh drüber wenn du doch so stolz drauf bist. 

so un jetz ende mit der schwachsinnsdiskusion!

greetz


----------



## Manni1599 (27. November 2007)

Genau, Insa, nimm es wie ein Mann! 

 



Freunde, bleibt doch mal ganz ruhig. Wenn einem ein Rad nicht gefällt, muß man das auch sagen können. Das sollte selbstverständlich sein. Aber gleich in die Fäkaliensprache zu verfallen ist sicher unangebracht. Da solltest Du, lieber Redkap mal in Dich gehen.

Ich verstehe diesen Thread hier so, dass man sein CC- Bike hier postet, weil man es selbst als Kunstwerk empfindet und man es meistens mit viel Liebe zum Detail und Elan aufgebaut hat. 
Der Kommentar as Rad ist Kackhässlich, ich stampfe es ein damit sich die Menschheit keinen Augenkrebs einfängt, ist weit übers Ziel hinausgeschossen.
Da frage ich mich, wer hier nicht kritikfähig ist.
Meine Meinung.


Und jetzt wäre ein schönes Rad nicht schlecht.
Manni


----------



## salzbrezel (27. November 2007)

Ich würde ja gerne mein Corratec Superbow Team zeigen, aber dann wäre die Diskussion noch schlimmer als bei den GTs, deswegen lass ich das jetzt mal (Corratec polarisiert wirklich noch mehr).

Hab jetzt hier genug auf den Deckel bekommen... mehr halte ich nicht aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (27. November 2007)

Nur zur Erinnerung....



Quen schrieb:


> *+++ Wichtiger Hinweis +++*
> 
> Nabend,
> 
> ...


 



Jonez schrieb:


> Och nö.
> Jetzt ist die Dogge ruhig dann fängt ein anderer an!


 
Tja, kann man sich da sicher sein...  




Manni1599 schrieb:


> Und jetzt wäre ein schönes Rad nicht schlecht.
> Manni


 
Und bitte! Leider nur Bauxit statt "Edelstahl"  Augenkrebsanfällige Personen mögen mir Verzeihen...














Und ja, die Schnellspanner sind noch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss...


----------



## versus (27. November 2007)

man muss schon die augen ein wenig zukneifen, aber definitiv ein wie gewünscht "schönes rad" und kunstwerke waren fast alle kleins!

allerdings ist die rs-stütze meiner meinung nach ein derber faux pas und profilierte reifen (v. a. im cc-forum) würden dem rad auch sehr gut stehen! 

off topic: geiler terrazzo !!!


----------



## hoeckle (27. November 2007)

versus schrieb:


> allerdings ist die rs-stütze meiner meinung nach ein derber faux pas und profilierte reifen (v. a. im cc-forum) würden dem rad auch sehr gut stehen!
> 
> off topic: geiler terrazzo !!!


 
Ja stimmt schon, aber muss sagen, meiner angegriffenen Bandscheibe schadet es nix und ehrlich gesagt will mir auch nix passendes (begehrenswertes) einfallen. Und schon wieder Ringle muss nicht sein... 

JA, du hast es schon erwähnt....!!!! Bekommt schon seine FF wenn der Winter vorbei ist....  

offtopic: ja aber extrem Fusskalt. Bin froh wenn ich jetzt im Januar endlich umziehen kann, da gibt´s dann Fussbodenheizung...


----------



## versus (27. November 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> JA, du hast es schon erwähnt....!!!! Bekommt schon seine FF wenn der Winter vorbei ist....



wer zweimal postet, bekommt es auch zweimal gesagt


----------



## Re-spekt (27. November 2007)

es juckt in meinen Fingern - und im besonderen zu meinem amüsement, jetzt ein wenig Unfug zu treiben - die Zeit dafür ist wieder mal reif!

doch vorab möcht ich einen Wunsch äußern !
wir bräuchten unbedingt einen Fred - in dem ausschließlich akkreditierte Mitglieder Texte verfassen dürfen !

nach der Maßgabe:
Zuschauen oder
Bilder können alle einstellen, doch bewerten oder diskutieren nur ausgewählte Mitgleider !!!

(demnach würde ich mich bei allen sich von mir in der Vergangenheit provoziert gefühlten Mitgliedern entschuldigen)


----------



## Jaypeare (27. November 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Und bitte! Leider nur Bauxit statt "Edelstahl"  Augenkrebsanfällige Personen mögen mir Verzeihen...



Iiiiiiiiiihhhhhgiiiittttt.... obwohl... hmmmmm... coole Farbe, und auch sonst.... also irgendwie... geil.


----------



## *adrenalin* (30. November 2007)

update: avid juicy ultimate, schwalbe ff und rr 2008 und magura durin md 100 r


summa summarum 8,86 kg


----------



## Milass (30. November 2007)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> update: avid juicy ultimate, schwalbe ff und rr 2008 und magura durin md 100 r
> 
> 
> summa summarum 8,86 kg



Mhhhh sehr schönes bike    
hab nichts daran auszusetzen  

Kannst du was über die Reifen Kombi sagen?

Gruß

Michael


----------



## hoeckle (30. November 2007)

Lecker Teil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (30. November 2007)

so hat ein Bike auszusehen.


----------



## Olle Jolze (30. November 2007)

@ hoeckle;
wow echt Hammer das Teil, leuchtet bestimmt im Dunkeln  .
Was hastn für ne (RR?)Kurbel verbaut?


----------



## Northern lite (30. November 2007)

immer wieder schön zu sehen, was Du Dir so aufbaust.

Ich hab mir den Rahmen letztens auch mal live angeschaut. das einzige was mir daran nicht ganz so gefällt ist der Scxhriftzug am Oberrohr.

Und ich wundere mich was magura sich bei der Durin dabei gedacht hat den unteren Teil der Gabel links rot zu lackieren.


----------



## maSk (30. November 2007)

Ich weiß gar nicht ob die Aktion von magura noch läuft, aber ich hätte mir wahrscheinlich die Durin in schwarz geben lassen 

Ansosnten Top Bike


----------



## dominique (30. November 2007)

.........Und ich wundere mich was magura sich bei der Durin dabei gedacht hat den unteren Teil der Gabel links rot zu lackieren.[/QUOTE]


das rote ist nicht lackiert, ist nur ein Kleber kann man abmachen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. Dezember 2007)

Olle Jolze schrieb:


> @ hoeckle;
> wow echt Hammer das Teil, leuchtet bestimmt im Dunkeln  .
> Was hastn für ne (RR?)Kurbel verbaut?



Sieht stark nach einer Race Face Deus aus.



Das bei der Durin ist wirklich nur ein Aufkleber? Ist der unter Lack?

Bis auf die Farbkombi der Gabel finde ich das Rad (Giant) auch super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellspawn (1. Dezember 2007)

wenn mich mein Auge nicht täuscht ist auf dem coolen Klein eine TNT verbaut (altes alu Fräszeuch )


----------



## hoeckle (1. Dezember 2007)

Olle Jolze schrieb:


> @ hoeckle;
> wow echt Hammer das Teil, leuchtet bestimmt im Dunkeln  .
> Was hastn für ne (RR?)Kurbel verbaut?


 
Nee, leider nicht nachtleuchtend...



Hellspawn schrieb:


> wenn mich mein Auge nicht täuscht ist auf dem coolen Klein eine TNT verbaut (altes alu Fräszeuch )


 
And the Winner is....


----------



## Olle Jolze (1. Dezember 2007)

Super, danke!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. Dezember 2007)

So kann man sich täuschen, hätte auch das untere Bild anschauen sollen.
Die paßt natürlich viel besser.


----------



## klogrinder (1. Dezember 2007)

@adrenalin:hast du eine teileliste zu diesem wunderhübschen Bike?


----------



## singlestoph (2. Dezember 2007)

vielleicht sollte die jungs die hier nicht glücklich zu werden scheinen ......

einfach einen fred aufmachen

"der expertenfred: alles über cc-bikes"

da könnte mann dann vielleicht überlegen die moderation zu fragen ob mann das zeux so prorammieren könnte dass nur diese experten da posten können

und man könnte eine umfrage machen: jeder darf sich zwei experten wünschen

so fertig rumgealbert, ich geh jetzt noch ein bild suchen damit dieser beitrag nicht völlig sinnlos ist


----------



## jones (2. Dezember 2007)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ...
> so fertig rumgealbert, ich geh jetzt noch ein bild suchen damit dieser beitrag nicht völlig sinnlos ist
> [bild]



naja - mit dem teil darfst bei uns nicht mal rennen fahren


----------



## Kendooo (2. Dezember 2007)

Wo er herkommt allerdings schon


----------



## jones (2. Dezember 2007)

drum schreib ich ja "* bei uns*"


----------



## Milass (2. Dezember 2007)

Ansonnsten aber ganz hübsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (2. Dezember 2007)

bei euch schon aber nur wenn weltcup ist

und die rennen die ich noch fahre darf/muss man mit 700c fahren aber nur bis 35mm

sonst fahr ich nur noch da wo es keine ranglisten gibt oder solche wo alle die nicht gewinnen  den zweiten rang ...


----------



## singlestoph (2. Dezember 2007)

zaskar von 97

der Rahmen ist neu

alles teile die noch rumlagen die ich in der zeit an meinen cc-bikes hatte

die sid hatte ich nach einem garantiefall meiner freundin ans rad gebaut
irgendwann hab ich da aber gabeln die federn eingebaut

heute fährt sie das salsa von weiter vorn

gruppe komplett xtr 950 bis auf die hebel 951 

die v-brakes sind frisch revidierte aus der altmetallsammlung, ich hab meine immer sofort weiterverkauft und avid oder lx gefahren ohne gelenk

control tech kam vom selben vertrieb wie gt und die dinger sind glauch ich auch vom gleichen ort wie kore damals












gewicht ca. 10,2kg


----------



## Re-spekt (2. Dezember 2007)

nett - aber was soll das hier im Kunstwerk - Fred ?
gibt es denn keinen Klassiker - Fred ?


----------



## JDEM (2. Dezember 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> nett - aber was soll das hier im Kunstwerk - Fred ?
> gibt es denn keinen Klassiker - Fred ?



Kannst du es auch mal sein lassen überall deinen Senf dazuzugeben? 

Das Zaskar passt auf jeden fall hier rein, einfach stimmig aufgebaut und ein klasse CC Bike!


----------



## versus (2. Dezember 2007)

schönes zaskar ! xtr / sid / crossmax - da kann man nicht meckern.

@kuschi: bitte den senf von bello nicht zitieren, sonst nützt die ignorier-funktion wenig.


----------



## Kruko (2. Dezember 2007)

versus schrieb:


> schönes zaskar ! xtr / sid / crossmax - da kann man nicht meckern.



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Bitte mehr Bilder im GT-Forum 




versus schrieb:


> @kuschi: bitte den senf von bello nicht zitieren, sonst nützt die ignorier-funktion wenig.


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Dezember 2007)

So ihr Künstler. Bevor ich ein Bild meines Bikes poste muss ich mal eine Frage zu meinem Cockpit stellen. Das Bike soll eigentlich bis auf Ausnahme-Teile wie Kette, Kassette und Bremsscheiben schwarz werden. Die XTR-Shifter mit den silberfarbenen Schellen und Hebeln sehen ja recht edel aus. Was ist eure Meinung? Schwarz lackieren (lassen) oder ilber lassen?




Achso: Weiß jemand wo ich schön günstig Aluschrauben in schwarz herbekomme?


----------



## Racer09 (2. Dezember 2007)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> So ihr Künstler. Bevor ich ein Bild meines Bikes poste muss ich mal eine Frage zu meinem Cockpit stellen. Das Bike soll eigentlich bis auf Ausnahme-Teile wie Kette, Kassette und Bremsscheiben schwarz werden. Die XTR-Shifter mit den silberfarbenen Schellen und Hebeln sehen ja recht edel aus. Was ist eure Meinung? Schwarz lackieren (lassen) oder ilber lassen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So lassen, aber mal Bremsleitungen kürzen...


----------



## Northern lite (2. Dezember 2007)

was habt Ihr eigentlich IMMER!!!!!! mit dem Bremsleitungskürzen.... der Lenker muß ja auch noch beweglich bleiben! Oder fahrt Ihr alle nur grade aus?

oder ist "Bremsleitungen kürzen" ein Synonym für "ich weiß sonst nichts zu schreiben??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer09 (2. Dezember 2007)

Northern lite schrieb:


> was habt Ihr eigentlich IMMER!!!!!! mit dem Bremsleitungskürzen.... der Lenker muß ja auch noch beweglich bleiben! Oder fahrt Ihr alle nur grade aus?
> 
> oder ist "Bremsleitungen kürzen" ein Synonym für "ich weiß sonst nichts zu schreiben??????



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat sollte man ruhig sein, die Leitungen auf dem Bild sind viel zu lang. Klar muß es beweglich sein, aber hier kann man die Bremsleitung der HR Bremse fast um den linken Bremsgriff wickeln und voren ist auch ne riesen Schlaufe von Leitung (Gefahr vom hängenbleiben an Sträuchen beim vorbeifahren usw.)


----------



## Northern lite (2. Dezember 2007)

@racer09: jetzt mal ganz ruhig bleiben!!!!!!! Grade mal ein Jährchen hier angemeldet und dann soooo große Töne spucken????


----------



## JDEM (2. Dezember 2007)

Mehr Ahnung hat er auf jeden Fall, die Leitungen sind eindeutig zu lang und können gekürzt werden! Er hat ja nur auf deine Frage geantwortet!


----------



## Northern lite (2. Dezember 2007)

OK... etwas kürzer ginge.... das seh ich ja ein!!!

ich will ja auch keinen Streit anzetteln!!!


----------



## singlestoph (2. Dezember 2007)

hab gestern noch neue bilder gemacht vom serotta

solange kein neues schönes zeux kommt bei mir und hier nur rumgenörgelt wird poste ich einfach weiter schöne bikes













wegen den pedalen: ich hab die dinger drangeschraubt weil ich das rad jemandem für die singlespeed-schweizermeisterschaft ausgeliehen hab der das so wollte


----------



## Re-spekt (3. Dezember 2007)

na da ist doch mal ein Rad mit Kunstwerk- Charakter !

cool ! 
zum Cross- Country *Race* aber nicht zu gebrauchen oder ?
muß ja auch nicht - um ein Kunstwerk zu sein !

schwarz Eloxierte Alu Schrauben - bei LSL in Krefeld 

LSL ist ein Tuner für Motorräder ! (ich fahr sie mir da holen)  die haben sicher auch ne Seite im Netz !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splatter666 (3. Dezember 2007)

Moin!

Ja, hamse:

www.lsl-motorradtechnik.de

Is n Top-Laden, haben auch ausgefallene Größen auf Lager...

Ciao, Splat

PS: @Songlestoph: ist der Kippenstummel auf den Bildern ein künstlerisches Element, hängst du an ihm und er is etwas Besonderes, oder warum liegt der auf fast jedem Bild da rum?


----------



## kleinerHai (3. Dezember 2007)

Soo viele Egos versammelt hier...
Putzt einfach mein Rad runter:
v1.0



v2.0



Auf gehts! Attacke!


----------



## Northern lite (3. Dezember 2007)

(m)ein Traumrahmen....  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Re-spekt (3. Dezember 2007)

nette Rad    -   auchdas andere in deinem Album !

sicher auch zuverlässig - und fahrbar - oder auch Racetauglich. 

aber erklär dir doch mal selber was daran besonders oder Kunstwerk ist ?

wär nett wenn du es uns erklären könntest, vielleicht hab ich ja Tomaten auf den Augen oder/und wirklich keine Ahnung  - also klär mich auf !
P.S.
_da    - da schreibt schon einer -  "Traumrahmen"   - aber schreiben warum kann er nicht ? _???

P.S.s. auch Farbtupfer machen es meineserachtens nicht zum Kunstwerk ! 
(Photoshop)

*SCHWÄRZEN !!*


----------



## Jaypeare (3. Dezember 2007)

kleinerHai schrieb:


> Soo viele Egos versammelt hier...
> Putzt einfach mein Rad runter:



Na gut *räusper*

Die silberne SaStü auf dem 1. Bild geht gar nicht und ich persönlich würde dem Radl ne schwarze Kurbel und einen schwarzen LRS verpassen. Der eine oder andere Farbtupfer (Steuersatz, Sattelklemme etc.) wäre vlt. auch nicht verkehrt. 

Das sind aber nur Kleinigkeiten, alles in allem sehr schön


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Dezember 2007)

1.Danke für den Tipp. Kann sich sonst noch jemand dazu äußern ob schwärzen oder nicht?
2. Bremsleitungen kürze ich mal, wenn ich zuviel Zeit habe.
3.Wo bekomme ich günstig schwarze Alu-Schrauben her?


----------



## Hellspawn (3. Dezember 2007)

schwarze (und andere) Aluschrauben gibts bei Jäger Motorsport.
schwärzen fänd ich gut. Aber nicht lackieren sondern eloxieren.


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (4. Dezember 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Und bitte! Leider nur Bauxit statt "Edelstahl"  Augenkrebsanfällige Personen mögen mir Verzeihen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also als ich das erste Bild gesehen habe, dachte ich mir " iiiiihhhhh Pink :kotz:  "
Aber als ich dann das zweite bild gesehen hab "Booahhh "
Verkauft Klein die Bikes in der Farbe  oder haste die Selber druff gemacht  war bestimmt teuer der Lack


----------



## *adrenalin* (4. Dezember 2007)

klogrinder schrieb:


> @adrenalin:hast du eine teileliste zu diesem wunderhübschen Bike?


müsste eigentlich demnächst bei light-bikes.de zu sehen sein!




maSk schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht ob die Aktion von magura noch läuft, aber ich hätte mir wahrscheinlich die Durin in schwarz geben lassen


in schwarz hätte ich sie auch bekommen können, aber ich wollte bewußt den farblichen akzent bei der gabel setzen.




Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Das bei der Durin ist wirklich nur ein Aufkleber? Ist der unter Lack?


ist ein aufkleber, den man abmachen könnte. da die ultimate aber auch rote parts hat, werde ich einige schrauben noch gegen rote austauschen und somit etwas farbe reinbringen. ganz schwarz hatte ich lange genug!




Milass schrieb:


> Kannst du was über die Reifen Kombi sagen?


nein, noch nicht substanziell. durch das schlechte wetter bin ich derzeit eher mit dem rohloff-bike unterwegs (dafür habe ich es ja  ). was ich bisher aber über die strasse gerollt bin, ist das ein riesenunterschied zu allem bisher gefahrenen. die reifen laufen fast von selbst, kein vergleich mit dem alten rr oder anderen leichtläufern wie twister ss oder crossmark. wie es im gelände ausschaut, wird sich noch zeigen. fairerweise muß ich sagen, daß es ohnehin mein schönwetter-bike ist - außer es ist ein marathon o.ä. angesagt, dann kann ich auf einzelschicksale keine rücksicht nehmen


----------



## CSB (4. Dezember 2007)

> wegen den pedalen: ich hab die dinger drangeschraubt weil ich das rad jemandem für die singlespeed-schweizermeisterschaft ausgeliehen hab der das so wollte



Kannst du mir das Bike für die große Runde der Salzkammergut Trophy 2008 leihen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (5. Dezember 2007)

kann ich schon

steht aber in zürich 

musst du erst mal abholen kommen



und einen grund warum ich das tun sollte müsste ich auch noch haben

normalerweise kriegen nur leute die mich in ZH besuchen kommen räder geliehen

s


----------



## hoeckle (5. Dezember 2007)

Wetterauer5021 schrieb:


> Verkauft Klein die Bikes in der Farbe  oder haste die Selber druff gemacht  war bestimmt teuer der Lack


 

Hat Verkauft... Das ist von ´92.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. Dezember 2007)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> ist ein aufkleber, den man abmachen könnte. da die ultimate aber auch rote parts hat, werde ich einige schrauben noch gegen rote austauschen und somit etwas farbe reinbringen. ganz schwarz hatte ich lange genug!



Merci!


----------



## Jan_der_Don (5. Dezember 2007)

Is zwar nicht Dass CC kustwerk, aber meineransicht nach schon nen kleines kunstwerk. Alles selber montiert, als hobbyschrauber... ;-)


----------



## Racer09 (5. Dezember 2007)

Jan_der_Don schrieb:


> Is zwar nicht Dass CC kustwerk, aber meineransicht nach schon nen kleines kunstwerk. Alles selber montiert, als hobbyschrauber... ;-)



Ob es sich hier um ein Kunstwerk handelt, hast du dir ja schon selbst beantwortet, ist noch lang eins nur weils selbst zusammengebaut ist. Ps wenn man ein Bike präsentiert, sollte man auch ein gescheites Bild machen, worauf man auch was sieht....


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Dezember 2007)

Eindeutig Kunst


----------



## Jan_der_Don (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich stelle nochma richige bilde in meine gallerie.

Sorry, dass ich deine bedürfnisse an ein kunstwerk nicht erfülle Racer09...lol


----------



## Hellspawn (5. Dezember 2007)

sieht mir etwas nach "dranschraubenwasmangraddahat" aus. Unterschiedliche Bremsen und Laufräder vorne und hinten hat man sonst nicht so oft


----------



## Re-spekt (6. Dezember 2007)

1.)die Bremsen sind entschuldigt :
ist vorne ne Firmtech (sicher die beste Bremse dies gibt)
hot chili (die Taiwan er/nesen haben von sowas keine Ahnung)
was auch nicht schlim ist - weil Canti hinten reicht !
2.) wie erkennnt den hier jemand verschiedene Felgen?
3.) stimmt - kein kunstwerk - trotzdem nett, mal wieder was zum gucken !
4.) glückwunsch zum Erfolg (fahrbares Rad - selbst gemacht)

P.S.
ist die Felgenbremse hinten auch hydraulisch (Wendler) ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellspawn (6. Dezember 2007)

okay, vielleicht täuscht das Foto auch, aber ich meine, vorne wäre es silber und hinten schwarz
(sieht nicht nach Wendler aus, aber die waren doch auch nix, da wäre eine "normale" HS-33 viel schöner+besser)


----------



## Racer09 (6. Dezember 2007)

Kunstwerk ist aufjedenfall was anderes... Wie schon angemerkt, vorne silberne Felge und Speichen und hinten das ganze in schwarz. Sieht für mich eher wie, mal sehen was alles noch im Keller ist, was man noch alles verbauen kann aus. Die Funktion will ich dem ganzen in keinster Weise absprechen, nur schön ist anders. Halt ein ganz normales CC-Bike, nicht mehr und nicht weniger...


----------



## Re-spekt (6. Dezember 2007)

stimmt Wendler in Serie waren nix !
aber:
Nehmerzylinder überarbeitet - mit XT / XTR Armen und nem passenden Geberzylinder  - ist die Bremse für hinten super - super für hinten !

(dann kann man sicher nicht mehr von Wendler sprechen - aber die Idee war Wendler ! )

ach andere Speichen - könnte sein ! er schreibt ja dazu nix ! Hallo ??


----------



## Jan_der_Don (6. Dezember 2007)

Danke, is heil mien eingendes bastelprojekt... Hinten hab ich ne Xtr V-brake + Brems/schalteinheit drann, vorne mußte ich ne neue wegen der Gabel montieren.

Ja ich hab wiklich zwei verschiedene Laufräder drann. Hab noch nen alten XT/ Mavic laufradsatzt liegen, bekomm denn aber nicht richtig zentriert. muß mich ma wieder ransetzten. keine Kunst nach heutigen maßstäben, für mich auf jeden fall... Sattelstütze und LR müssen nur noch getauscht werden... und noch so nen paar kleinigkeiten....  aber ich arbeite mich hoch 

woher wißt Ihr dass Hot chili in asien schweißen läst? Ich dachte schondorf.. 

Ps. die Hs 33 kann ich bis jetzt echt nur weiterempfehlen, zieht super


----------



## Der Yeti (6. Dezember 2007)

Dass hier jeder sein Bike reinstellen muss..Tztztz
Aber das hatten wir ja schon. Ich würde das Zymotic eher bei unpornicious reinstellen...
Lasst uns doch alle Bikes hier rein verschieben, dann ist das Forum gesäubert, und keiner meckert mehr über Kunstwerk oder nicht...


----------



## Re-spekt (6. Dezember 2007)

wissen wir nicht !! (ich zumindest)   aber sie wären schon schön blöd wenn sie es hier täten - dankt ihnen(den Gesellschaftern/Firmenleitung) doch keiner ! 
ich hab ein Schweiß-Schein bis WIG 1 - wenn ich *nur* schweißen wollte, müßte ich dafür min. 2000 Euronen bekommen - in Taiwan gibts das für weniger als 100 dollar ! inkl. Lohn-Nebenkosten (und der Typ ist auch nicht schlechter als ich)

und ein Voll-Automat (800.000 E) - hat Hot Chili für sich allein in Deutschland, sicher auch nicht ! (kommt immer auf die Menge an)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M4d_K3kz (6. Dezember 2007)

hm stimmt aber trotzdem gibt es firmen die halt made in germany draufschreiben und behaubten handbuilt in germany. auch hot chili. und soweit ich weiß werden diese rahmen auch in deutschland geschweißt. und wenn sie halt deutschland die stange halten ist das auch okay. muß ja keiner kaufen


----------



## pueftel (10. Dezember 2007)

..mein s-works, jetzt komplett in schwarz gekleidet.






Frank


----------



## jetos15 (10. Dezember 2007)

perfekt- aber ich würde ein paar martas montieren


----------



## HypnoKröte (10. Dezember 2007)

jetos15 schrieb:


> perfekt- aber ich würde ein paar martas montieren



Ähhm du siehst schon dass die Naben, nicht Disc tauglich sind ?
Schönes Bike


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. Dezember 2007)

Super, Frank!
Der Umbau hat sich echt gelohnt.
Ohne die goldenen Teile sieht das Rad auf einmal stimmig und wunderschön aus. Ein wahres Kunstwerk!


----------



## jetos15 (10. Dezember 2007)

ach was aber das kann man ja ändern


----------



## Quantic (11. Dezember 2007)

jetos15 schrieb:


> ach was aber das kann man ja ändern


Wenn es um die Fahrbarkeit geht würde ich zuerst ne Gabel montieren die von der Einbauhöhe her passt  

Optisch ist das S-Works natürlich klasse!


----------



## Lanoss (11. Dezember 2007)

Quantic schrieb:


> Optisch ist das S-Works natürlich klasse!



Krieg ich noch ein Foto von der Seite?
Bitte bitte.


----------



## Milass (11. Dezember 2007)

Ohja....wunderschönes s-works - bitte weiter so!
Würde auch eine Scheibenbremse in Anbetracht ziehen.


----------



## Edith L. (11. Dezember 2007)

Nun ist es schade, dass es die Schalteinheiten nicht auch in schwarz gibt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Dezember 2007)

Bin auch schon auf der Suche nach einem schwarzen Shimano Schaltwerk. Bin zu faul den Käfig aus Carbon nachzubauen.


----------



## maSk (12. Dezember 2007)

Lenkerstopfen?


----------



## _manuele_ (12. Dezember 2007)

das s-works ist echt nen lecker bissen. allerdings würd ICH mir formular oro bremsen und andere trigger wie sram gönnen..

sonst echt nice.. so komplett schwarz siehts am edelsten aus!

manuele


----------



## Peter88 (12. Dezember 2007)

> Wenn es um die Fahrbarkeit geht würde ich zuerst ne Gabel montieren die von der Einbauhöhe her passt


Ich würde zuerst die Schalthebel austauschen..
aber schön ist es!


----------



## Re-spekt (12. Dezember 2007)

worüber schreibt ihr, hier ist doch nichtmal ein Bild ?
im Winter werden nicht nur die Räder auf der Straße rahr - sondern auch hier im Forum !
also liebe Leute egal ob es Kunstwerke sind  - ich mecker auch nicht - Hauptsache ein paar Bilder .


----------



## DeepStar23 (12. Dezember 2007)

Hab da auch mal was.. 
Andere Griffe und Sattel liegen schon bereit... 

Ach ja.. 10,5 kg..


----------



## [email protected]!t (12. Dezember 2007)

steel is real, nur die silberne sattelstütze und der spacerturm stören das gesamtbild etwas


----------



## Re-spekt (12. Dezember 2007)

nett - aus welchem Material ist der Rahmen ?

kein Oversize Rohrsatz  und keine Muffen ?

CrMo - ohne Muffen als MTB ?

Danke - in der Tat edler CrMO Stahl Rahmen, Muffenlos verschweißte nahtlose Rohre !


----------



## DeepStar23 (12. Dezember 2007)

war die einzigste Stütze die ich gefunden habe in 27,0.. Aber wir arbeiten dran.. 
Genau wie an der richtigen Sitzposition.. Deswegen ist die Gabel auch noch net endgültig abgelängt.. 

Ist ein Tange Ultimate Rohrsatz,1950 gr
Soll eigentlich mal komplett mit der 960er XTR-Gruppe bestückt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (12. Dezember 2007)

Grauwandreifen? Eigentlich nicht übel, aber an das S-Works kommts nicht ran. Ùnd- silberne Züge würden besser aussehen. Die Gabelfarbe würde ich nicht wieder aufgreifen.

Wie wärs mit einer Wahl zu Bike 2007?


----------



## DeepStar23 (12. Dezember 2007)

Sind 2008er Nobby Nic aus einem 2008er Stevens Manic. 
Special Edition für Stevens.  

Das S-Works sieht echt nice aus.. Auch wenns aus Plastik ist.. =)


----------



## [email protected]!t (12. Dezember 2007)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Ist ein Tange Ultimate Rohrsatz,1950 gr



titan ?

danach sieht der rahmen garnicht aus... wie kann man sowas nur lackieren...


----------



## DeepStar23 (12. Dezember 2007)

[email protected]!t schrieb:


> titan ?
> 
> danach sieht der rahmen garnicht aus... wie kann man sowas nur lackieren...




Öhm,kenne keinen Titan Rohrsatz von Tange.. 

Das nen guter alter EISEN-Rahmen!!


Ich find die Gore-Züge passen sehr gut zu der Gabel.. 
Mag halt den alten Kram..


----------



## [email protected]!t (12. Dezember 2007)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Öhm,kenne keinen Titan Rohrsatz von Tange..


ok, dann habe ich mich vergoogelt


----------



## damonsta (12. Dezember 2007)

Vergoogelt? Buuuuuuuuuh. Steel is real (Titan trotzdem geiler!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!t (12. Dezember 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Vergoogelt? Buuuuuuuuuh. Steel is real (Titan trotzdem geiler!)



steel is real war ja auch mein erster geistesblitz, vergoogeln kann sich jeder mal,ja und titan ist fast so toll wie nackte (hübsche) frauen


----------



## DeepStar23 (12. Dezember 2007)

Ja,nen Titan Rahmen fehlt noch in der Sammlung..


----------



## Re-spekt (12. Dezember 2007)

Titan ist auch nur ein Legierungszusatz,
sieht geil aus - weil es blank bleibt !  - bin noch keinen gefahren !

verdichtetes Alu  !!! gut !!! und für mich mit Magnesium legiert ! 
nur leider altert sowas und nach 4-5 Jahren kommt der Bruch !

Genau : oder einen sehr dünnwandigen Over-Oversize CrMo Rahmen (innen Ausgeschäumt) mit 1,5" Steuerrohr dicke Sattelstütze - und Steckachsen Aufnahme

schön wenn man so spinnen kann ! das wäre ne Aufgabe für GT


----------



## [email protected]!t (12. Dezember 2007)

kann den alu hype auch nicht verstehen.
stahl ist schöner besser toller langlebiger härter sicherer edler und ****t gut


----------



## DeepStar23 (12. Dezember 2007)

NAja.. Alu ist ja auch schon fast wieder "out".. 
Jetzt muss ja alles aus Plastik sein..


----------



## mete (12. Dezember 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Titan ist auch nur ein Legierungszusatz,
> sieht geil aus - weil es blank bleibt !  - bin noch keinen gefahren !



Genau, bei handelsüblichen Titanrahmen zu einem bescheidenen Anteil von ca. 90% "zulegiert".....


----------



## hoeckle (13. Dezember 2007)

mete schrieb:


> Genau, bei handelsüblichen Titanrahmen zu einem bescheidenen Anteil von ca. 90% "zulegiert".....


----------



## Re-spekt (13. Dezember 2007)

90%!!   - deswegen hab ich sowas auch nicht  - nichtmal auf der Straße !

hier gibts doch ein fred zu ! schau ich doch mal rein - was es so für Räder  gibt !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber - das ist ein  *- KUNSTWERK -*



der Verkäufer der würd von mir ein Tapferkeits-Orden kriegen !

P.S. 
Hat eigentlich jemand eine Bulldogge als Tif / Bmp die sich kaputtlacht ?? schick sie mir doch bitte !


----------



## Splatter666 (13. Dezember 2007)

Moin!

Dem Manne kann geholfen werden:







Ciao, Splat


----------



## Hellspawn (13. Dezember 2007)

Der Aufbau ist vieleicht nicht das Wahre. Aber ein Seven mit Maverickhinterbau ist einfach mal geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (14. Dezember 2007)

Nicht nur der Aufbau, auch die Rahmengeometrie ist etwas eigenwillig.


----------



## DeepStar23 (14. Dezember 2007)

Also ich fand die Geometrie vom Seven gar net so schlimm. 

Fährt sich auf jeden Fall nicht ungewöhnlich,im Gegenteil. Ist ein super arbeitender Hinterbau. Und man findet das Rad nicht an jeder Ecke.


----------



## FeierFox (14. Dezember 2007)

Boha sieht das zum :kotz: aus das Seven. Da war aber jemand ohne Ahnung am Werk. Sehr schade drum.


----------



## Redkap (15. Dezember 2007)

sehr seltsame geometrie...


----------



## Der Yeti (15. Dezember 2007)

Sieht ******* aus, imo.


----------



## schuberth1 (15. Dezember 2007)

Danke  ....            bitte nächstes Rad


----------



## singlestoph (15. Dezember 2007)

ich hatte mal ein klein mit maverick hinterbau, fährt sich hervorragend
wurde mir leider geklaut

der hinterbau verhält sich genau so wie von maverick versprochen
wird vom kettenzug eher auseinander gezogen dh wippt nicht im wiegetritt, reagiert aber trotzdem auf unebenheiten, aber vielleicht nicht so stark wie ein downhill/enduro fully

würd ich mir sofort kaufen wenn ich die kohle hätte

was mich an den originalen maverick rahmen immer gestört hat ist der integrierte steuersatz, am klein die gleitlager am hinterbau das macht ihn etwas träger als nötig


ist halt eher tourer, trailbike für erwachsene mit viel geld
oder für gesponserte rennfahrer die 24stunden rennen fahren

man kann das ding sicher auch für cc-rennen abstimmen ist aber nicht ganz so gedacht

was halt etwas speziell ist: wenn man den sattel runterfährt kommt er weiter nach vorn als normal

ich hoffe mal dass der sevenbesitzer einfach vergessen hat den sattel nach oben zu stellen nach der abfahrt


----------



## Northern lite (19. Dezember 2007)

Ich denke Ihr möchtet wieder Bilder sehen. Ich habe mir einen neuen Hardtailrahmen gegönnt. Es ist das erste Bike dass ich KOMPLETT selbst zusammengeschraubt habe.So einige Teile sind neu, andere kommen vom alten Hardtail und die Laufräder vom Fully, welches im Sommer einen neuen LRS bekommen hat.

Einige Dinge werden in nächster Zeit noch geändert. Die silberenen Barends werden gegen identische in schwarz getauscht; die Kurbel wird gegen eine komplett schwarze ersetzt (damit lasse ich mir aber noch etwas Zeit bis die Blätter verschlissen sind) evtl. tausche ich das XT-Schaltwerk noch gegen ein aktuelles XT oder XTR. Die Pedale sind auch nicht mehr wirklich das wahre, ich denke da kommen die 540er vom Fully dran und dieses bekommt XTR-Pedale (würde 65g an diesem einsparen).

Wenn ich dann wieder etwas flüssiger bin kommt auch ne andere Gabel, da denke ich an Manitou R7, Magura Menja oder Rock Shox Reba Team. Die MX Comp ist mit 2010g doch etwas übergewichtig.

Ziel ist es dar Rad auf 10,5 kg (fahrbereit) zu bekommen. Jetzt wiegt es ziemlich exakt 11,2 kg.

So nun ist Kritik gern gesehen.



















Natürlich verschwindet der Spacerturm über dem Vorbau noch. Ich will aber erst die richtige Lenkerposition ermitteln. Ich habe extra silberne Spacer genommen, da mich grade dort das Silber extrem stört


----------



## [email protected]!t (19. Dezember 2007)

schickes bike, ich würd auch gerne mal wieder bei tageslicht biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeepStar23 (19. Dezember 2007)

Sehr schickes Rad.. Die Bar-EndShifter sieht man auch selten.. 

Mit anderen Reifen und einer anderen Gabel kannst Du noch ne Menge rausholen. Optisch und gewichtstechnisch ..


----------



## GlanDas (19. Dezember 2007)

Das Teil ist nicht wirklich ein Kunstwerk aber naja, fangen wir nicht schon wieder mit der Diskussion an.

Die Barend Schalthebel sehen immer etwas verloren an nackten barends aus, deswegen würd ich die empfehlen ein paar Griffe über die Barends zu ziehen.
Lässt sich komfortabler greifen, wiegt nicht wirklich viel und ein bündiger abschluss zu den Schalthebeln gibt es auch!

Die Kurbel muss als erstes runter . . .


----------



## [email protected]!t (19. Dezember 2007)

so..traue mich auch mal mein nightrider zu posten.


----------



## Northern lite (19. Dezember 2007)

als erstes werden die Barends ersetzt (aber das ist ja kein Aufriss) und dann wird auch die Kurbel folgen...


----------



## ToDusty (19. Dezember 2007)

Frage: Was wiegt denn der Rahmen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Dezember 2007)

Man is das Nightrider geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Northern lite (19. Dezember 2007)

der Rahmen wiegt exakt 1479g in 18 Zoll


----------



## dvt (22. Dezember 2007)

Ich trau' mich mal...


----------



## Unrest (22. Dezember 2007)

Schönes Rad! (Meine Meinung!)
Was mich dran allerdings stört ist die ungenutzte Disc-Aufnahme - und das stört mich bei allen Federgabeln, die mit VBrakes genutzt werden, aber ne Aufnahme für Discs haben..
Ok, der Dämpfer sieht auch nicht grad toll aus, aber solang er funktioniert ists ja ok.


----------



## Milass (22. Dezember 2007)

Fully und Felgenbremse gefällt mir persöhnlich nicht so...


----------



## Der Yeti (22. Dezember 2007)

Mir gefällt das Nightrider von allen auf den letzten 10 Seiten mit Abstand am besten. Das zuletzt gepostete ist mir wieder zu wenig stimmig. Z. B . die weiße Gabel, aber dann keine weiße Kurbel sondern eine silberne. Und dann der Sattel..Wozu soll der passen? Dämpfer sieht nicht gut aus, und ist funktionstechnisch sicher nicht das Optimum. Ansonsten finde ich auch, dass eine Felgenbremse an einem Fully nicht so schick aussieht.


----------



## Re-spekt (22. Dezember 2007)

hier sind halt keine kunstwerke - auch nicht die letzten 10 oder so (außer der titanrahmen)
ich hab mich bereits damit abgefunden ! - 
weil die leute, die welche besitzen, nicht nötig haben -sich mit euch/uns abzugeben !


----------



## dvt (23. Dezember 2007)

Hmm, das Argument, das Fully und V-Brake nicht zusammenpasst kann ich nicht nachvollziehen - optisch jedenfalls.  
Das mit dem Sattel kann ich nachvollziehen. Allerdings sieht der in natura schon besser aus.  
Für den Dämpfer kann ich nichts, der war schon am Rahmen.  
Ist optisch auch nicht so mein Favorit.

Hab mir noch überlegt rote Nokons (soll es jetzt ja auch in weiß als Sonderedition geben) zu holen. Dann hätte man einen roten Faden zur Federgabel und Dämpfer (Zugstufenverstellknopf) und den Nope N76 light Universe Sapim CX-Ray Laufradsatz mit den roten Speichennippeln und den roten Naben.


----------



## webjoe4 (23. Dezember 2007)

so bitte:

scrane custom made
alu rahmen
x9 twister
x9, xt, lx mix
classic laufräder
conti mt king
magura odur 100
xt 08 disc
ritchey wcs
neue flaschenhalter kommen noch ran..
sigma bc 2006 tacho dran

ja dat wars.. denk ich.. primär soll das ding halten da ich n nen hunni wieg mit klamotten und rucksack drum die odur mit stahlfeder...







[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlanDas (23. Dezember 2007)

Leute, hört auf mit Schnappschüssen!
Geht raus oder an eine Wand und lichtet eure Bikes so ab das man auch was erkennen kann !


----------



## Re-spekt (23. Dezember 2007)

die schlechten Fotos wären sicher zu ertragen - wenn darauf wirklich Kunstwerke zu sehen sind - (nicht das die Räder schlecht sind) aber die Bitte, wenn ihr schon keine Kunstwerke habt, sich bei den Bildern mühe zu geben kann ich nur unterstützen / verstärken!! - oder anderen Fred wählen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M4d_K3kz (23. Dezember 2007)

verdammt ... und mich nervt es das immer dieselben hier posten und zu jedem aber auch jedem scheiss ihr kommentar abgeben. wenn dann sehe ich lieber hässliche räder als kommentare von ewigen nörglern und möchtegern-besserwisser


----------



## jones (23. Dezember 2007)

Hepatitis schrieb:


> verdammt ... und mich nervt es das immer dieselben hier posten und zu jedem aber auch jedem scheiss ihr kommentar abgeben. wenn dann sehe ich lieber hässliche räder als kommentare von ewigen nörglern und möchtegern-besserwisser


----------



## Gorth (23. Dezember 2007)

und da wir alle mehr bilder und weniger kommentare sehen wollen...











falls das einem admin nicht Kunst genug ist, darf er das natürlich löschen...

Nutzt die kalten Feiertage und geht fahren, die Wälder sind jetzt leer!


----------



## Northern lite (23. Dezember 2007)

mit ner schwarzen Sattelstütze würde es sehr viel stimmiger aussehen....

die Cantibolzen am Hinterbau würde ich rausschrauben und gegen schwarze Aluschrauben ersetzen....


----------



## Sahnie (23. Dezember 2007)

Erwins Räder sieht man hier im Forum aber selten. Fällt mir jetzt erst auf. Zu unrecht wie ich finde, sieht gut aus dein Rad. Gerade die silberne Sattelstütze gefällt.


----------



## Northern lite (23. Dezember 2007)

Erwin?... ist das ein besonderer Rahmen? Ich denke dass ich mich eigentlich recht gut auskenne, aber der Rahmen hat mir nicht wirklich was gesagt und ich hielt ihn für 08/15-Stangenware (was ja nicht schlecht sein muß siehe auch mein Curtis)

Ist auch schön zu sehen, dass nicht alle Geschmäcker gleich sind (Sattelstütze). Ich kenne das auch, einige finden die roten Aluschrauben an meinem Storck sehr geil, anderen gefallen sie gar nicht....


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. Dezember 2007)

Mit Erwin ist Erwin Rose gemeint. Gründer des Rose-Versands ;-)


----------



## phiju (23. Dezember 2007)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Mit Erwin ist Erwin Rose gemeint. Gründer des Rose-Versands ;-)


----------



## versus (23. Dezember 2007)

Hepatitis schrieb:


> verdammt ... und mich nervt es das immer dieselben hier posten und zu jedem aber auch jedem scheiss ihr kommentar abgeben. wenn dann sehe ich lieber hässliche räder als kommentare von ewigen nörglern und möchtegern-besserwisser



ich kann dir in diesem fall die ignorier liste wärmstens empfehlen !

@dvt: die sache mit den felgenbremsen am fully kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (23. Dezember 2007)

na geht doch !!!
das doch mal ein guter Hintergrund !und ne echt nette Idee - gleiches Bild bei zwei Wetterlagen - hättest jetzt noch eine bei Sonne (Hochsommer) gemacht das wäre Kunst !(mein Verständnis!) 
nettes Rad stimmiger Eindruck - natürlich passt die silberne Sattelstütze - warum die große (fast volle) Trinkflasche im Winter ? 
eine Frage:_
sollte die breite der Reifen im Schnee (Reif) wirklich geringer sein ? oder hat das andere Gründe (komm hier aus dem flachen milden Rheinland - deswegen hab ich keine Ahnung vom Winter) 

oh jetzt seh ich - Neviges, das ja garnicht weit weg -fahr immer mit dem RR in der Gegend- aber doch ne andere Wetterlage !

P.S. für alle andern die nix zu zeigen (sagen) haben empfehl ich die ignor Liste - oder noch besser - verschwindet !!


----------



## M4d_K3kz (24. Dezember 2007)

breite reifen: wenn der untergund schlammig, schnee-ig oder sandig ist und das rad soll durch den geringen luftdruck in den reifen nicht einsinken

schmale reifen: wenn der untergrund schlammig oder schnee-ig ist und das rad sich leicht navigieren soll, aber das einsinken quasi egal ist (vergleich matschreifen von specialized, schalbe und co die 1.8" breit sind)

ich glaube egal was man nimmt, bei schlamm hat man die qual der wahl


----------



## Gorth (24. Dezember 2007)

danke fürs positive feedback:

1. das obere rad ist mit 28" Trekkingrädern und Crossreifen drauf (ja das passt noch in eine reba vorne rein), während das untere Rad mit 26ern ausgestattet ist.

2. die große Flasche muss sein, auch bei minus 5 grad schwitz ich noch wien schwein und da muss man halt viel trinken


----------



## maSk (24. Dezember 2007)

Schönes Ding Gorth. Das mit den 28"ern find ich top


----------



## Re-spekt (24. Dezember 2007)

klar bei 28" in schmal, bleibt die Aufstandsfläsche gleich zu 26 breit ! 
ist hier aber keinem Aufgefallen ! ! wieder ein Stück Kunstwerk ! (wahrscheinlich sogar sinnvoll) gibts noch mehr ? (PN)  

wenn du sowas machst dann machste auch noch ganz andere Sachen,
komm hol die anderen versteckten Sachen raus -    ist Weihnachten!

*an dieser Stelle allen Schreibern hier im Forum - frohe Weihnacht - laßt euch reich beschenken. (auch an die, die mich ignorieren*)


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Dezember 2007)

phiju schrieb:


>



Ich meinte das ernst! Oder kann mir einer was anderes sagen, was logisch klingt?

http://www.radsport-forum.de/frame/f29052.htm

Frohe Weihnachten, 
Samy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorth (24. Dezember 2007)

Ne du wirst schon recht gehabt haben.


----------



## Sahnie (24. Dezember 2007)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ich meinte das ernst! Oder kann mir einer was anderes sagen, was logisch klingt?
> 
> http://www.radsport-forum.de/frame/f29052.htm
> 
> ...



Natürlich war Erwin Rose gemeint.


----------



## phiju (24. Dezember 2007)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ich meinte das ernst! Oder kann mir einer was anderes sagen, was logisch klingt?
> 
> http://www.radsport-forum.de/frame/f29052.htm
> 
> ...




@SamyRSJ4:Mir war schon klar das du Erwin Rose meinst!


----------



## HypnoKröte (24. Dezember 2007)

Also hier meins





Gruß


----------



## FeierFox (24. Dezember 2007)

Mach mal nen Bild bei richtigem Licht. Aber bis auf den PowerTower siehts gut aus  Wie sind die Reifen so ?


----------



## [email protected]!t (24. Dezember 2007)

schick !

ganz neu ?


----------



## Milass (24. Dezember 2007)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Also hier meins
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahh...doch noch ein weihnachtsgeschenk  
schickes bike!

Und an alle Mitleser: frohe und besinnliche Feiertage, heut ruht der Schraubenzieher!

Sag ma bitte was zu den Reifen, ich will die mir für trockene Rennen evt auch zulegen....


----------



## HypnoKröte (24. Dezember 2007)

@all Sry für die Bilder, ich muss endlich mal ins freie um ein Halbwegs normales Bild schießen zu können.

Die Reifen sind vom Gefühl her um ein Vielfaches besser als die Conti SS,können bei sehr geringem Druck gefahren werden (2,6 Bar) und sind dabei noch unglaublich Hart, nicht son Weichgummi wie der SS , der erst bei über 3,5 Bar druck halbwegs fahrbar war. Super Grip. Von nem NN natürlich noch meilenweit entfernt, dafür aber auch nur 330g. Für trockenes Wetter die neue Allzweckwaffe.

Gruß


----------



## crossmäxer (24. Dezember 2007)

wow. edel! was wiegt´s denn,  8,x? ne rote marta wäre vielleicht das i-tüpfelchen... grüße ben


----------



## HypnoKröte (24. Dezember 2007)

crossmäxer schrieb:


> wow. edel! was wiegt´s denn,  8,x? ne rote marta wäre vielleicht das i-tüpfelchen... grüße ben



Gewichte so wie Teile Liste gibts hier bei den Leichbauern http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4329683&posted=1#post4329683

Jetzt nach dem es so vor mir steht, hätte ich mir doch lieber Hope montiert aber was solls die Silberne Marta passt gut ans Silber des Schriftzugs.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (25. Dezember 2007)

Wie siehts denn bei dir mit der Pannenanfälligkeit aus...fährst ja auch die Michelin Schläuche.


----------



## IGGY (25. Dezember 2007)

Hallo
Ich bin der Sohn von IGGY, der Fabian! Der Weihnachtsmann hat mir Gestern eine neue Rennmaschine für die kommende Saison gebracht!


----------



## HypnoKröte (25. Dezember 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn bei dir mit der Pannenanfälligkeit aus...fährst ja auch die Michelin Schläuche.



Also wenn ich gemeint bin, ich fahre die XXLight von Schwalbe. Mit meinem alten Bike bin ich damals auch XXLight mit Conti SS gefahren, ein Platten in nem halben Jahr gehabt. Bei den Michelin muss man ja jeden 2.Tag nachpumpen dass will ich nicht, die Paar Gramm mehr machen da nix aus.

Gruß


----------



## dreale (25. Dezember 2007)

@ iggy: na dann viel spass damit!  

PS: sind das 24 zoll schwalbes??


----------



## Milass (25. Dezember 2007)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Also wenn ich gemeint bin, ich fahre die XXLight von Schwalbe. Mit meinem alten Bike bin ich damals auch XXLight mit Conti SS gefahren, ein Platten in nem halben Jahr gehabt. Bei den Michelin muss man ja jeden 2.Tag nachpumpen dass will ich nicht, die Paar Gramm mehr machen da nix aus.
> 
> Gruß



Ach was, sone gute Statistik mit den XXlight Schläuchen....ich hab da ganz andere Erfahrungen.
Ich nehm das in Kauf, jeden Tag nachzupumpen, und dafür auf der etwas sichereren Seite zu sein... mit dem Nobby Nic + Michelin hatte ich diese Saison nur einen einzigen Platten.... 

Ich denk ich da führt wohl kein weg vorbei als die FFs selber austesten, meine Fahrtechnik ist im Allgemeinen etwas materialbeanspruchend  

Gruß Michael


----------



## IGGY (25. Dezember 2007)

@dreale Ne das sind 26"


----------



## unchained (25. Dezember 2007)

meins mal wieder


----------



## [email protected]!t (25. Dezember 2007)

wenn der rahmen nicht so ein monster unterrohr hätte wäre das bike echt schön


----------



## GlanDas (25. Dezember 2007)

Das nächste mal einen Ritchey/Token Carbon Gabel unter den Baum legen lassen.
Aber sonst, klasse Rad, klasse Foto !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (25. Dezember 2007)

[email protected]!t schrieb:


> wenn der rahmen nicht so ein monster unterrohr hätte wäre das bike echt schön



Neee, auch dann nicht...
War/ist hier nicht der CC-Kunstwerke Thread? I see Jugendräder, Stangenräder, Mittel-Unterklassenräder, aber wo sind die Kunstwerke?


----------



## Popeye34 (25. Dezember 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Neee, auch dann nicht...
> War/ist hier nicht der CC-Kunstwerke Thread? I see Jugendräder, Stangenräder, Mittel-Unterklassenräder, aber wo sind die Kunstwerke?



ist das eines?











Frohe Weihnachten an alle...


----------



## Milass (25. Dezember 2007)

Würd ich doch mal sagen, oder

Vor allem ma einer der es versteht, gute Fotos zu machen


----------



## [email protected]!t (25. Dezember 2007)

> kunst*werk* in bezug auf bike bedeutet:
> 
> - nicht von der stange
> - nicht von der stange und federgabel und pedale getauscht i.w.s.
> ...







xzippo schrieb:


> ist das eines?



ja !


----------



## Popeye34 (25. Dezember 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Würd ich doch mal sagen, oder
> 
> Vor allem ma einer der es versteht, gute Fotos zu machen



 Danke!


----------



## Der Yeti (25. Dezember 2007)

Finde ich auch ABER, die Fotos sind vom Motiv gut gewählt, aber von der Qualität her nicht zufrieden stellend. Sieht aus als hätte das Foto beim Upload gelitten. Trotzdem schönes teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (25. Dezember 2007)

Das was du meinst wird wohl die komprimierung sein...
Aber es muss ja komprimiert werden um es ins Album zu uppen...


----------



## Popeye34 (25. Dezember 2007)

weder noch,
das "Blasse" Erscheinungsbild hat mit der DRI Technik zu tun....
Mehrere Bilder mit unterschiedlichen Belichtungszeiten, die dann wieder zusammengefügt werden...... 
Einfach mal mit "DRI" Googeln!


----------



## Milass (25. Dezember 2007)

Das meinte ich wiederum nicht 
wenn man so an stellen wie gabel, kurbel guckt, sieht man die "bildfehler"...
mir fällt da eig nix negativ auf wegen blassheit....


----------



## Popeye34 (25. Dezember 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Das meinte ich wiederum nicht
> wenn man so an stellen wie gabel, kurbel guckt, sieht man die "bildfehler"...
> mir fällt da eig nix negativ auf wegen blassheit....



sorry, falsch verstanden....so besser?


----------



## darky (25. Dezember 2007)

Sehr schönes Rad, darf man fragen was es wiegt, so wie's dasteht?

lg


----------



## Popeye34 (25. Dezember 2007)

darky schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Rad, darf man fragen was es wiegt, so wie's dasteht?
> 
> lg



Natürlich darf man das fragen!

Also auf der Waage und mit montierten Tune Rennhörnchen 10,2....


----------



## Milass (25. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt perfekt 
10,2kg, da geht aber noch was


----------



## Re-spekt (25. Dezember 2007)

tolle Bilder - gutes Rad !
das ist die Klasse die im Kunstwerk-Fred herrschen sollte !

-bitte keine Tretroller mehr mit dem Handy ablichten-

gut gemacht !


----------



## Popeye34 (26. Dezember 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Jetzt perfekt
> 10,2kg, da geht aber noch was



Hehe, da geht immer was! Aber mal sehen....




Re-spekt schrieb:


> tolle Bilder - gutes Rad !
> das ist die Klasse die im Kunstwerk-Fred herrschen sollte !
> 
> -bitte keine Tretroller mehr mit dem Handy ablichten-
> ...




 Danke, hätte eigentlich "Negative Kritik" von dir erwartet


----------



## Gorth (26. Dezember 2007)

schöne Fotos vom Quantec!

Wenn man Probleme mit der Bildqualität beim uploaden hat, kann man wie ich die Bilder auf externe Bildupload Seiten per FTP hochladen und dann verlinken. Dann leidet auch die Bildqualität nicht und man ist bei der Bildgröße unabhängig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (26. Dezember 2007)

Gorth schrieb:


> schöne Fotos vom Quantec!
> 
> Wenn man Probleme mit der Bildqualität beim uploaden hat, kann man wie ich die Bilder auf externe Bildupload Seiten per FTP hochladen und dann verlinken. Dann leidet auch die Bildqualität nicht und man ist bei der Bildgröße unabhängig.




Yep, genau so habe ich es dann nachträglich gemacht
Ich nehme dazu "ImageBanana" ....

Bei uns schneit es endlich


----------



## rAd' N r0ll3r (26. Dezember 2007)

was is es denn für ne Größe???


----------



## Jaypeare (26. Dezember 2007)

Das Christkind hat mir neben einem größeren Update auch tolles Winterwetter beschert, und da dachte ich mir ich mach ein paar neue Fotos und stelle mich nochmal der Kritik. 

Wenn ich nach der "inoffiziellen Kunstwerk-Checkliste" ein paar Beiträge weiter vorne gehe, muss ich lediglich beim Gewicht passen (so wie es da steht ziemlich genau 13 Kilo  ). Da Kunst aber immer Interpretationssache und diskussionswürdig ist (das zeigt ja schon dieser Thread  ) behaupte ich nicht, dass mein Bike ein Kunstwerk ist. Aber ganz bestimmt ist es individuell, liebevoll aufgebaut und ziemlich selten.

Bedenkt man, wie mein Schrauberwissen und -können zu Anfang des Projektes aussah, ist es noch was anderes, nämlich ein Wunder. 













Kommentare und konstruktive Kritik sind natürlich wie immer erwünscht.


----------



## metulsky (26. Dezember 2007)

hi !

ich find es wirklich gelungen (tolle "farb"kombi) - die bilder allemal ! wie faehrt es sich ?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. Dezember 2007)

Der Kettenstrebenschutz sieht ein wenig gequetscht aus. Vielleicht ein bisschen kürzen? Ansonsten schick!

Samy


----------



## Geisterfahrer (26. Dezember 2007)

Du hast ja jetzt doch ne schwarze Kurbel. Steht ihm sehr gut zu Gesicht!


----------



## GlanDas (26. Dezember 2007)

Klasse
da passt alles


----------



## Re-spekt (26. Dezember 2007)

ja - doch - so muß das hier aussehen ! gute Bilder, wahrscheinlich gutes Rad, aber zumindest ausgefallen !
Daumen hoch und V   

Vorschlag : Probier ein schwarzen Vorbau ! (am besten mit weißer Schrift)

geht doch mit der Kunstwerk-Fred-Qualität ! - (reimt sich)


----------



## Popeye34 (26. Dezember 2007)

Sehr Geiles Bike ohne wenn und aber! Einfach nur schön anzusehen.... 
Für mich ein "Kunstwerk"
Nur auf dem letzten Bild könntest du evtl. etwas mehr Details vom Bike freigeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy Creek (26. Dezember 2007)

ich bin immernoch für blaue schaltröllchen !^^


----------



## keroson (26. Dezember 2007)

am besten gleich ein komplette tiso schalwerks tuning kit in blau... sieht einfach genial aus... (meins ist letzte woche (in rot) gekommen) 

(ich bin immernoch dran, mein Bike von funktionierender Rennmaschine auf cc-kunstwerk zu tunen, aber das dauert noch n Monat, vielleicht post ich hin un wieder mal kleine Schmankerl


----------



## Jaypeare (26. Dezember 2007)

Vielen Dank!   



metulsky schrieb:


> wie faehrt es sich ?



Mir fehlt die Vergleichsmöglichkeit, weil das mein erstes Fully ist. Jedenfalls bin ich mit dem Fahrverhalten sehr zufrieden. Die Sitzposition ist für mich perfekt, sportlich-gestreckt ohne unkomfortabel zu sein, dabei sehr schön "im Bike". Bergauf klettert das Teil trotz relativ hohen Gewichtes sehr gut (hat sich schon in den slowenischen Julischen Alpen bewährt), da passt einfach die Geometrie. Der Hinterbau funktioniert super, ist komfortabel ohne schwammig zu wirken. Das ist allerdings nicht wirklich eine Überraschung, das Konstruktionsprinzip hat sich ja schon bei Rotwild und Cannondale bewährt.



SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Der Kettenstrebenschutz sieht ein wenig gequetscht aus. Vielleicht ein bisschen kürzen?



Gequetscht ist er nicht. Ich glaube der Eindruck entsteht dadurch, dass an der Unterseite der Kettenstrebe unter dem Schutz der Schaltzug läuft, und der beult den stellenweise etwas aus.



Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Du hast ja jetzt doch ne schwarze Kurbel. Steht ihm sehr gut zu Gesicht!



 Jupp, wie das so ist. Man sagt zigmal, dass man fertig ist, aber richtig fertig ist man nie. Im Falle der Kurbel bin ich ziemlich günstig an die schwarze Evolve gekommen, und da mir mehrfach eine schwarze Kurbel empfohlen wurde, hab ichs ausprobiert. Kompliment an alle, die das empfohlen haben, sieht wirklich besser aus .



Re-spekt schrieb:


> Vorschlag : Probier ein schwarzen Vorbau ! (am besten mit weißer Schrift)



Oooooooh nein, ich hab fast 4 Monate auf den Syncros gewartet, der bleibt dran . (zumindest solange die Farbe noch nicht komplett abgeblättert ist  )



Crazy Creek schrieb:


> ich bin immernoch für blaue schaltröllchen !^^





keroson schrieb:


> am besten gleich ein komplette tiso schalwerks tuning kit in blau... sieht einfach genial aus...



 Hört auf, mich in Versuchung zu führen...


----------



## Milass (26. Dezember 2007)

ist doch nicht so teuer  mit ca 30â¬ biste dabei 
Aber echt schick, ist auch eines der wenigen bikes wo ich sagen kann, das ihm ne xt schaltung irgendwie steht


----------



## Mais (26. Dezember 2007)

oh das trenga gefällt mir auuuusgesprochen gut!


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Dezember 2007)

Perfekt abgestimmt super fototgraphiert=> Kunstwerk^25
Wie macht sich die Axon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (27. Dezember 2007)

rAd' N r0ll3r schrieb:


> was is es denn für ne Größe???



sorry hab es verpennt!
Es ist ein 19"


----------



## Jaypeare (27. Dezember 2007)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wie macht sich die Axon?



kurz zusammengefasst: Überraschend gut. Einen längeren Erfahrungsbericht gibts hier.


----------



## Hugo (28. Dezember 2007)

eigentlich wollt ichs erst posten wenns fertig is, und das is bei mir wohl nie, aber weil im andern thread schon gemosert wurde und ich den thread nich zumüllen wollte.

also was das schaltwerk angeht...hinten is ne dura ace kassette drauf und so sieht das dann eben aus wenn man groß/groß drauf hat...ich fahr gern scheibe 
der grün/gelbe knubbel hintern steuerrohr is übrigens nur n Akku für die Lampe, bei nichtgebrauch werden sowohl lampe als auch akku natürlich entfernt.
die pedale bitte ich auch nicht zu beachten, die neuen looks sind noch nich eingetroffen und meine alten eggbeater liegen bei meiner ex im kofferraum...da war auf die schnelle kein rankommen 

so...bleiben noch sattelstütze und umwerfer und sattel...also ne weisse speedneedle liegt schon 2 meter hinter mir auf dem regal, passt aber in die original scott-stütze nicht rein, deswegen muss die warten bis ne andere stütze kommt, was angesichts des gewichts sicher bald sein wird. Umwerfer is n E-type LX, hab auf die schnelle nix gefunden und hab so wenigsten 181,2 gründe endlich wieder was eigenes zu basteln, da mein selbstgebauter umwerfer hier ja leider nicht pass, aber was ähnl. wird sicher wieder kommen


----------



## Jaypeare (28. Dezember 2007)

Scheinbar ein gutes und schönes Rad, leider nicht genau zu erkennen, weil völlig liebloses Foto.

- Fertigbauen
- Schöne Stelle zum Fotografieren suchen
- Vorher alle störenden Teile (Akkus, Trinkflasche) abbauen
- mit ordentlicher Kamera knipsen
- (und den langweiligen Scale-Rahmen tauschen *duckundweg*)


----------



## Re-spekt (28. Dezember 2007)

an Jaypaere 
die Sattelstütze - die Wippe - der Gabelkopf ist schwarz ! schade das du dich so auf den weißen Vorbau gefreut hast !

an Hugo
wärst doch besser im anderen Fred - wo ist am Bild die Kunst - oder wo am Rad ? 
( unter zu belichten ist keine Kunst - oder )


----------



## Popeye34 (28. Dezember 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> an Jaypaere
> die Sattelstütze - die Wippe - der Gabelkopf ist schwarz ! schade das du dich so auf den weißen Vorbau gefreut hast !



AU


----------



## Hugo (28. Dezember 2007)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Scheinbar ein gutes und schönes Rad, leider nicht genau zu erkennen, weil völlig liebloses Foto.
> 
> - Fertigbauen
> - Schöne Stelle zum Fotografieren suchen
> ...




nix da, flasche gehört beim biken nunmal dazu, und gestellte bilder find ich gaga
scale bleibt, der is ganz neu
ordentliche kamera...ne, kostet zu viel geld, geld fliest ins rad, nich ins fotoequipment


----------



## Re-spekt (28. Dezember 2007)

da - da stehts ! - genau aus diesem Grund hast du im Kunstwerk-Fred nix zu suchen ! tut mir leid - aber du lieferst die Argumente selbst !


----------



## Jaypeare (29. Dezember 2007)

Hugo schrieb:


> nix da, flasche gehört beim biken nunmal dazu, und gestellte bilder find ich gaga
> scale bleibt, der is ganz neu
> ordentliche kamera...ne, kostet zu viel geld, geld fliest ins rad, nich ins fotoequipment



Da ich grade sehe, dass ich bei meinem einen Bild auch die Flasche vergessen habe rauszunehmen, können wir uns evtl. drauf einigen, dass sie ausnahmsweise dranbleiben darf .

Aber das hier ist (eigentlich, wenn auch schon lange nicht mehr wirklich) der Kunstwerke-Thread. Dazu gehört nicht nur, ein schönes, nicht alltägliches Bike zu haben, sondern auch, es entsprechend in Szene zu setzen. Und sei es auch nur, damit man erkennen kann, was alles an lecker Teilchen verbaut ist, um sie entsprechend würdigen zu können.


----------



## Hugo (29. Dezember 2007)

nene

"damals" als rennmaus den thread eröffnet hat, gings darum cc-bikes zu zeigen und sonst eigentlich nix. Nachdem felix dann vor einigen jahren n bischen zu rabiat wurde was die auswahlkriterien anging und dann wieder umgebaut wurde und inzw. keiner mehr weiss was die ursprüngliche intention des threads war, kann eigentlich jeder posten was er will solang n bike drauf zu sehn is.

da ich rennmaus noch kenne und die entstehung "live" mitbekommen hab, kann ich sagen dass das "kunstwerk" sich auf das rad, und weniger auf die szene beziehen sollte...so wars zumindest ursprünglich gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (29. Dezember 2007)

wenn´s dem Eröffner des Freds obliegen würde, Regeln oder Qualitäten zu bestimmen - hätte man das so eingerichtet - (ich wäre sogar ein Verfechter dieses Vorgangs) *ist aber nicht so *! Die Intension die der Erst-Verfasser hatte intressiert hier ab der dritten Seite niemanden ! (außer dir)

sicher ist Kunst streitbar ! 
doch der Begriff steht nunmal in der Überschrift - und keiner wird gezwungen sich in der "obersten Liga" einzuschreiben ! 

du hast bestimmt ein gutes Rad -bist ein guter Fahrer und dein Liebling ist es sicherlich ! - doch ob es ein Kunstwerk ist, kann in Frage gestellt sein - damit muß man hier rechnen ! (mußte ich auch) doch du schreibst auch selbst das du "auf Kunst pfeifst" - was willst du dann hier ?


P.S. ich wär auch dafür das nur kunstvolle Räder in diesem Fred abgelichtet erscheinen - dann wär hier nur sehr, sehr wenig los - deswegen kann man das sicher auch auf kunstvolle Photos erweitern !


----------



## Hugo (29. Dezember 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> doch du schreibst auch selbst das du "auf Kunst pfeifst"



   
(wo hab ich das geschreiben?)

und du scheinst nicht zu erkennen dass die überschrift mehrdeutig ist...
sind "cross - country kunstwerke" kunstwerke die mit cc zu tun haben? also bilder und fotos von rädern, rennen oder ähnlichem, oder sind cck vielleicht räder die kunstwerke sind, oder sind cck vielleicht auch ganz was anderes so lange es irgendjemand schön findet dieses etwas anzusehn und es einen gewissen bezug zum cc hat

und woher willst du wissen wen die intention des verfassers interessiert, nur weil sie dich nicht interessiert?


----------



## Re-spekt (29. Dezember 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> *Cross-Country-Kunstwerke     *wäre das auch :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sieh her ! Kunstwerk - selbst die Ablichtung hat Qualität - obwohl es nicht muß !

P.S.
genau so ist es : Kann halt nicht jeder ein schönes Bike aufbauen und schöne Fotos machen !


----------



## HypnoKröte (29. Dezember 2007)

Meine Güte pisst euch halt ins Hemd(ausgenommen Hugo) es kann ja nicht jeder n schönes Bike aufbauen und glechzeitig Hobby Fotograf sein oder?

Ich hab 2 Seiten vorher auch mal versucht n gutes Bild zu schießen und trotzdem wurde es nix. Trotz 400 Euro Digi Cam mit 10 Megapixel.

Gruß


----------



## Milass (29. Dezember 2007)

*pfeif* auszeit

also, ich finde das es an dem bike von hugo nix zu meckern gibt, gehört hier rein. Über die Bildqualität brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren. wenn er halt keine gute cam hat? 
So, und nun wieder produktive beiträge


----------



## Jaypeare (29. Dezember 2007)

Am Bike an sich gibts sicher wenig zu meckern. Mir gefällt der Rahmen nicht, aber mir muss er auch nicht gefallen. Ich finds halt nur schade, dass man vieles nicht richtig erkennen kann wegen des miesen Fotos.

So, jetzt was Konstruktives. Sehr geil ist die weiß-schwarze R7. So eine hab ich ewig verzweifelt gesucht, bis ich schließlich bei der Axon hängen blieb. Bei der Kurbel kann ich leider nicht genau erkennen, ob sie weiß oder silber ist (sieht auf jeden Fall anders als die Serienfarbe aus, oder täuscht das?). Wenn weiß -> super, wenn silber -> passt nicht zum Rest, schwarz wäre besser. Sonst ein schöner Aufbau, einige kleine rote Details (KeBla-Schrauben, Sattelklemme, Schnellspanner) würden dem Rad noch den letzten Pfiff geben. Ich seh allerdings ein, dass das auch kritisch werden kann, wenn sich das rot mit den Dekorstreifen des Rahmens beißt.
Die Schaltwerkstellung sieht abenteuerlich aus, aber wenn es funktioniert und hält...



HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Meine Güte pisst euch halt ins Hemd(ausgenommen Hugo) es kann ja nicht jeder n schönes Bike aufbauen und glechzeitig Hobby Fotograf sein oder?
> 
> Ich hab 2 Seiten vorher auch mal versucht n gutes Bild zu schießen und trotzdem wurde es nix. Trotz 400 Euro Digi Cam mit 10 Megapixel.
> 
> Gruß



Das ist jetzt zwar total offtopic, aber ich muss es trotzdem loswerden. Ich bin beileibe kein guter Fotograf und habe keine teure Ausrüstung (habe eine Autofocus-Digicam von 2002 oder 2003 mit überwältigenden 3,2 MPix, die mich damals ganze 200 Euro gekostet hat). Ich habe aber darauf geachtet, dass meine Kamera ein ordentliches Objektiv hat. Das Problem mit Handycams und Digicams im Scheckkarten-Format ist nicht die zu geringe Auflösung (10 Mpix braucht man nur, wenn man die Bilder häufiger auf A0-Größe ausdrucken will), sondern dass es aufgrund der extrem kleinen und flachen Gehäuse kaum möglich ist, Objektive einzubauen, die was taugen und die insbesondere lichtstark sind. Schaut euch ne Handycam an, mit den stecknadelkopfgroßen Linsen. Da geht so wenig Licht durch, dass man damit an sich nur mit Stativ und sekundenlangen Belichtungszeiten vernünftige Fotos machen kann. Ergo wird die Verstärkung des Chips extrem hochgedreht, das Ergebnis sieht man auf den Fotos von Hugo: Extremes Pixelrauschen, was einfach jedes Bild ruiniert. Schade drum...


----------



## dvt (29. Dezember 2007)

Bezüglich nicht zusammenpassender Komponenten-Farben...
Leider gibt es nicht immer alle Teile, die man gerne fahren würde, oder sich leisten kann in der passenden Farbe. Bei Shimano ist bei silber, schwarz, grau schon schluss. SRAM hat wenigstens noch einen roten Ritzel-Spider. Und soviele weiße Kurbeln gibt es zur Zeit mit vergleichbarer Shimano-Performance ja auch nicht... Oder wieviele weiße oder rote, oder blaue Griffe gibt es, die unter 30g liegen? Wenn leicht, dann nicht stylish, oder umgekehrt. Wenn ein Bike leicht und stylisch ist, dann ist es oft schwarz und hat ein paar farbige Akzente, Aluschrauben, Nokons, Schnellspanner. Mehr geht mit vernünftigen Budget halt meist nicht...  Und manchmal ist ein Schnäppchen nicht in der Wunschfarbe da, aber trotzdem unglaublich günstig, dann geht man halt Kompromisse ein. Ich jedefalls, siehe Sattel.    Der hat mich nur 40 Euro neu gekostet.  


Zum Thema Bildqualität, versteh ich manchmal auch nicht, sauteure Bikes, aber kein Geld für eine 80Euro-bin-doch-nicht-doof-Digicam, die auch bessere Bilder ein Handy macht...


----------



## Hugo (29. Dezember 2007)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> So, jetzt was Konstruktives. Sehr geil ist die weiß-schwarze R7. So eine hab ich ewig verzweifelt gesucht, bis ich schließlich bei der Axon hängen blieb. Bei der Kurbel kann ich leider nicht genau erkennen, ob sie weiß oder silber ist (sieht auf jeden Fall anders als die Serienfarbe aus, oder täuscht das?). Wenn weiß -> super, wenn silber -> passt nicht zum Rest, schwarz wäre besser. Sonst ein schöner Aufbau, einige kleine rote Details (KeBla-Schrauben, Sattelklemme, Schnellspanner) würden dem Rad noch den letzten Pfiff geben. Ich seh allerdings ein, dass das auch kritisch werden kann, wenn sich das rot mit den Dekorstreifen des Rahmens beißt.
> Die Schaltwerkstellung sieht abenteuerlich aus, aber wenn es funktioniert und hält...




also...
was man nicht sieht is dass die meisten schrauben rote alus sind...bremsgriffe, flaschenhalter, umwerfer hat ich noch vergessen, wird aber heute nachgeholt.
ja rote kettenblattschrauben würden passen und such ich zur zeit auch, wenn jemand welche übrig hat für die 960er XTR dann wär das genail
kurbel is poliert...weiß würde besser aussehn, aber nicht lang, deswegen hab ich von den plänen sie zu lackiern abstand genommen. schwarz wiederum würd mir am schwarzen rahmen nich gefallen
die gabel hab ich auch lange lange zeit gesucht und im sommer gott sei dank endlich gefunden

und was digicam angeht...ich bin halt kein hobbyfotograf, deswegen brauch ich keine digicam, irgendwo fliegt noch ne alte digital ixus rum mit 2 Mpx, vielleicht grab ich die mal aus, und mach n "schöneres" bild...wenn mir danach langweilig is schmeiß ich vielleicht sogar ma den photoshop an und spiel n bischen rum


----------



## Popeye34 (29. Dezember 2007)

Hugo schrieb:


> also...
> was man nicht sieht is dass die meisten schrauben rote alus sind...bremsgriffe, flaschenhalter, umwerfer hat ich noch vergessen, wird aber heute nachgeholt.
> ja rote kettenblattschrauben würden passen und such ich zur zeit auch, wenn jemand welche übrig hat für die 960er XTR dann wär das genail
> kurbel is poliert...weiß würde besser aussehn, aber nicht lang, deswegen hab ich von den plänen sie zu lackiern abstand genommen. schwarz wiederum würd mir am schwarzen rahmen nich gefallen
> ...



 Mach das bitte!
Denn die Ixus hat ein anständiges Objektiv und sollte da Qualitativ gut an die 3,2 rankommen. 
Der von dir eingestellte "Schnappschuss", ist wirklich schade für das doch schöne Scale. Die Flasche muss drann bleiben(beim Fahren), da gebe ich dir Recht. Aber nicht wenn sie Quietscheendchen-gelb ist und total vom Hauptmotiv ablenkt!......Also her mit der Ixus, weg mit der Flasche & Akku (?) und nochmal probieren bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (29. Dezember 2007)

wenn du ne hübsche Frau hast - setz sie im Bikini drauf ! - dann haste ein Kunstwerk und kannst hier posten ! 

ist ganz schön Textlastig geworden !


----------



## Sahnie (29. Dezember 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> wenn du ne hübsche Frau hast - setz sie im Bikini drauf ! - dann haste ein Kunstwerk und kannst hier posten !
> 
> ist ganz schön Textlastig geworden !



Ich habe noch keinen Radspargel mit einer hübschen Frau gesehen. Deshalb schrauben auch alle an ihren Rädern herum und nicht an ihrer Alten.


----------



## Hugo (29. Dezember 2007)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Ich habe noch keinen Radspargel mit einer hübschen Frau gesehen. Deshalb schrauben auch alle an ihren Rädern herum und nicht an ihrer Alten.



willst du damit sagen dass die damen an denen ich herum schraube hässlich sind?
ein gentleman wie er im buche steht


----------



## racejo (29. Dezember 2007)

damit hier mal ruh ist:


----------



## Hugo (29. Dezember 2007)

okay, deine kamera is besser, aber die goldfarbenen bremsen wirken bischen verloren an dem sonst so goldfreien rad
war das so, oder is da zukünfitg noch mehr geplant?
der fabrton der maguras is halt noch dazu relativ blass, wird schwer da passende teile zu finden


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Dezember 2007)

brrrrrrr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schweffl (29. Dezember 2007)

Sorry, aber die Auswahl der goldenen Marta ist für mich leider auch nicht so toll. Schade


----------



## racejo (29. Dezember 2007)

magura gold ist nicht gewollt. aber ne neue bremse nur wegen dem farbton will ich auch nicht...


----------



## Re-spekt (29. Dezember 2007)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Ich habe noch keinen Radspargel mit einer hübschen Frau gesehen. Deshalb schrauben auch alle an ihren Rädern herum und nicht an ihrer Alten.



du hast ja so recht !!!  entweder hier tummeln sich die Radspargel oder die Radrüben (dicken) ! und die haben keine Frauen - meine geht mir auch schon auf den Sack "was ich hier immer für ne Schei.. schreibe"!

nicht mehr lange und ich bin auch ohne !


----------



## jones (29. Dezember 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> ... meine geht mir auch schon auf den Sack "was ich hier immer für ne Schei.. schreibe"!
> ...



ich bin nicht deine frau!


----------



## keroson (29. Dezember 2007)

> kunstwerk in bezug auf bike bedeutet:
> 
> - nicht von der stange
> - nicht von der stange und federgabel und pedale getauscht i.w.s.
> ...



@racejo, bei allem respekt, aber ausser das du die Reifen und nicht den Team Rahmen hast, ist dein Bike "von der Stange" und Panzertape zum Schutz vor Kratzer funktioniert zwar, aber Kunstwerk ist was anderes..
PS: Ich freu mich auf mein 08 Platoon Team  soll Ende nächsten Monat da sein..


----------



## Re-spekt (29. Dezember 2007)

ahh - du bekommst ein neues Rad !! COOL 
aber denk an die angemessene Photographie um im Kunstwerk-Fred bestehen zu können !


----------



## webjoe4 (29. Dezember 2007)

präsentier demnächst auch mal mein scrane costum made angemessen mit fotos auf denen die herrschaften hoffentlich genug erkennen können..


----------



## Jonez (30. Dezember 2007)

Cube Reaction mit Winterausstattung, sonst nicht von der Stange  
Cam leider nur handy  
Aber sonst wäre das Bild ein Kunstwerk
Ich riskiere es trotzdem mal






Gruß Jonez


----------



## Re-spekt (30. Dezember 2007)

Tolle ausgefallene Scene (Idee) - super Rad ! 
- leider nur mäßige Fotoqualität,
aber diese sei dir mehr als verziehen !

wie cool wäre es gewesen - wenn dabei die Sonne (Licht) eine Rolle gespielt hätte !


----------



## racejo (30. Dezember 2007)

keroson schrieb:


> @racejo, bei allem respekt, aber ausser das du die Reifen und nicht den Team Rahmen hast, ist dein Bike "von der Stange" und Panzertape zum Schutz vor Kratzer funktioniert zwar, aber Kunstwerk ist was anderes..
> PS: Ich freu mich auf mein 08 Platoon Team  soll Ende nächsten Monat da sein..



ja richtig da hast du recht. 

ich wollt es eigentlich nicht in den thread stellen, allerdings hat mich die zickerei auf den letzten seiten ganz schön genervt und in der hoffnung, dass es besser wird, wenn mal wieder gescheite fotos rein kommen hab ich es reingestellt. 

panzertape hab ich nur im winter dran. jetzt sogar an der ganzen kurbel 

und wenn es jemand hier gar nicht sehen will -> pm an mich und es ist raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (30. Dezember 2007)

Jonez schrieb:


> Cube Reaction mit Winterausstattung, sonst nicht von der Stange
> Cam leider nur handy
> Aber sonst wäre das Bild ein Kunstwerk
> Ich riskiere es trotzdem mal
> ...



ich finds cool


----------



## keroson (30. Dezember 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> ahh - du bekommst ein neues Rad !! COOL
> aber denk an die angemessene Photographie um im Kunstwerk-Fred bestehen zu können !



so was blödes, jetzt hab ich auf Beitrag anzeigen gedrückt (du bist der enzige auf meiner "spammerliste") und schon hammer dier Bescherung. Ich ekomm ein neues RaceBike. In wie weit das dann Kunstwerk wird weiß ich noch nicht, es ist ja erstmal (einige Änderungen ausgenommen) von der Stange, und soll funktionieren und nicht unbedingt schön aussehen. Wird auch am Ende der Saison wieder verkauft. Wie ich aber schon einige Seiten vorher geschrieben hab, bin ich gerade dabei mein jetzige Bike auf Optik zu tunen. Anständige Fotos sind dann natürlich ein muss (sollte mit der neuen spiegelreflex auch kein Thema sein)
So und jetzt genug off-topic...
Ist kein Spammer sondern n Bilder Fred.

Ps: Ich kann ja von dem ein oder anderen fertig getunten Teil schon Bilder hier reinstellen, so als Schmankerl, aer nur wenn ihrs sehen wollt...


----------



## keroson (31. Dezember 2007)

hier mal das erste schmankerl:
(Detailarbeit)...
Shimano Xtr 07 invers Schaltwerk, auf Optik getuned mit einem Tiso Schaltwerks Kit, gibts z.B. bei nano-Bike-parts:





(wollt ihr mehr Bilder?)


----------



## opossum (31. Dezember 2007)

oh des is schön, würde auch richtig gut zu meinem rad passen
ja bitte mehr bilder


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Dezember 2007)

Die schraubensets sind ja geil, aber beim Preis höhre ich mein Potemonait winseln.


----------



## Unrest (31. Dezember 2007)

Aber nur, wenn du die selne Kamera nimmst und die Bilder von der Qualität - Ausleuchtung, Zoom, Schärfe/Unschärfe - ähnlich sind...! 
(Ist ne EOS oder?)


----------



## keroson (31. Dezember 2007)

Nein keine Canon, sondern eine Pentax (von meinem Dad, der hatte davor auch ne Pentax Spiegelreflex (nicht digital) und dito noch jede Menge Objektive etc... jetzt halt alles Digital)
Das Bild oben, war natürlich das Beste aus ner ganzen Reihe... also ich mach mich mals ans nächste bild


----------



## keroson (31. Dezember 2007)

weiter gehts: 
Xt 08 Kurbel mit roten Alu Schrauben (ich wollte ürsprünglich ne xtr, aber dafür das diese bike nächstes Jahr nicht mehr im Rennen gefahren wird, wärs wohl arg übertrieben gewesen, die 130Euro differenz steck ich dann leiber ins neue Bike)





Edit: noch eins hab ich auf Lager, dann brauch ich erstmal wieder n bisschen...


----------



## unchained (31. Dezember 2007)

wie geil !!! die xt kommt ja noch besser als sie schon ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fusion-Racer (31. Dezember 2007)

Hier zeige ich euch mal des bike von meinem Paps:






Gewicht dürfte wohl knapp unter 10 liegen .Da mein Vater jetzt nicht grad ein Fliegengewicht ist,ist er mit dem Bike nicht ganz so zufrieden ( Gabel,Bremse) und will es auch verkaufen , also wer Interesse hätte kann mir einfach ne nachricht schreiben .


----------



## dvt (31. Dezember 2007)

@keroson: Nicht schlecht! Die XT-Kurbel sieht echt klasse aus. Und die Bilder sind auch nicht übel!


----------



## FeierFox (31. Dezember 2007)

Das Flutschi ist cool ! Das einzige was mich stört ist das Gusset am Sitzrohr, das bringt nur unnötig Gewicht. Aber dafür könnt ihr ja nix.


----------



## keroson (31. Dezember 2007)

so, jetzt mein letztes... bin nich 100% zufrieden wegen wegen der klein Spiegelung, naja was solls...





@all: Danke für die Blumen
Edit: ach ja was man nicht sieht, die 2 Kurbelschrauben sind aus Titan


----------



## IGGY (31. Dezember 2007)

Wie ist denn das Gewicht der XT Kurbel?


----------



## keroson (31. Dezember 2007)

die Kurbel wiegt 780 gramm (mit Kb, ohne Innelager) das Innelager wiegt 93 gramm (zusammen 873gr), KB Schrauben bringen 2-3 gramm, die Tiso Kurbelschraube ist ein gramm schwerer als die orginal, sieht mMn besser aus.
Dito, das Tuning (+-20Euro) lohnt sich nur fürs Auge.
Ausserdem ist die Kurbel schwerer als die alte xt, aber die 20 gramm wurden in Optik angelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Dezember 2007)

So tune ich auch. Funktion vor Optik vor Gewicht.


----------



## dvt (31. Dezember 2007)

Kalte und verregnete Wintertage sind manchmal doch herrlich, dann gibts was für die Augen...
Hoffe ja immer noch auf einen kurzen, oder wenigstens trockenen Winter zum Fahren..


----------



## HILLKILLER (1. Januar 2008)

Mit kleinen Veränderungen, neue Reifen folgen...

HK


----------



## Re-spekt (1. Januar 2008)

tolles Kunstwerk - sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen !

P.S. gleiches zählt für einige Bilder davor !


----------



## Triturbo (1. Januar 2008)

@ HILLKILLER: was ist das für ne rahmengröße? sieht so groß aus.

hab schon, ist 22''.


----------



## EvilEvo (1. Januar 2008)

Die TISO-Schraube hab ich auch in XT in gleicher Farbe, den Rest konnt ich mir noch nicht leisten, ich will, dass meine auch so aussieht *heul*, hat jemand eine Idee, was man mit dem kleinsten Kettenblatt anstellen könnte um es leichter zu kriegen, belastet wird es bei mir nie! Wenn das Cube eine Disc Only Gabel hätte wärs noch schöner.


----------



## HILLKILLER (1. Januar 2008)

@ Triturbo:

Ja genau der Rahmen ist 22zöllig. Irgendwo muss man ja bei 1.96m hin 

Gruß


----------



## racejo (2. Januar 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Die TISO-Schraube hab ich auch in XT in gleicher Farbe, den Rest konnt ich mir noch nicht leisten, ich will, dass meine auch so aussieht *heul*, hat jemand eine Idee, was man mit dem kleinsten Kettenblatt anstellen könnte um es leichter zu kriegen, belastet wird es bei mir nie! Wenn das Cube eine Disc Only Gabel hätte wärs noch schöner.



wie wärs mit weglassen wenn du es eh nie brauchst. was ich allerdings für unwahrscheinlich halte bei grundlagentraining mitm bike fahr ich öfter mal 1:1


----------



## Puls (2. Januar 2008)

Ich hab mal wieder mein Bj94er Klein geputz:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/6/7/9/9/_/large/Klein01.JPG
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/6/7/9/9/_/large/Klein02.JPG


----------



## Priester (2. Januar 2008)

Puls schrieb:


> Ich hab mal wieder mein Bj94er Klein geputz:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/6/7/9/9/_/large/Klein01.JPG
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/6/7/9/9/_/large/Klein02.JPG



Der Rahmen mit der Lackierung ist natürlich 'ne Wucht. Von den Anbauteilen wüßte ich gerne mehr (sind das Ringle-Naben?), Kurbeln und Vorbau finde ich auf den ersten Blick nicht so doll... Auf alle Fälle verdient alleine der Rahmen ein paar bessere Fotos...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (2. Januar 2008)

Der Rahmen ist echt saustark, war damals ein echter Traum, den ich mir bis heute nicht erfüllen konnte/wollte


----------



## versus (2. Januar 2008)

da kann ich mich tigersclaw nur anschliessen !!!


----------



## Puls (2. Januar 2008)

Hi, die Laufräder sind von Rolf und die Narben sind bei den Rolf "Ropel" von Hügi.
Der Vorbau ist neu und ist ein Syntace F99! ich dachte er passt gut... als ich ihn dran gebaut habe war ich auch etwas enttäuscht. Der alte der davor montiert war war ein Syncros, vielleicht bau ich den wieder dran. Der Syntace ist nur so super leicht... 
Besser Bilder kann ich machen, muss mich nur beilen bevor ich das Rad wieder einsau!!


----------



## GlanDas (2. Januar 2008)

Geiles Rad, sowas hätte ich auch gerne bzw so hab ich auch vor in etwa mein Rad aufzubauen.
Leichte "alte" Schicke Teile sind einfach das beste!
Respekt !


----------



## Nose (3. Januar 2008)

bin ich der einzige der die lackierung scheìße findet?
ich mein, das fahrrad ist ne wucht. wirklich sehr sehr hübsch anzusehen und wirkt auch durchdacht aufgebaut.
aber diese lackierung...


----------



## EmJay (3. Januar 2008)

Nose schrieb:


> bin ich der einzige der die lackierung scheìße findet?
> ich mein, das fahrrad ist ne wucht. wirklich sehr sehr hübsch anzusehen und wirkt auch durchdacht aufgebaut.
> aber diese lackierung...



Vielleicht nicht DER einzige aber bestimmt einer der einzigen...


----------



## EmJay (3. Januar 2008)

Anbei jetzt mal mein Endorfin im neuen, nachweihnachtlichen Outfit...

Neu: m2racer Sattelklemme, Ashima Bremsscheiben, Nokonzüge neu designt, XTR Shadow Schaltwerk, Laufräder mit King Naben und DT Felgen. Nicht im Bild das KCNC Scandium Innenlager...

Geplant ist jetzt noch ne goldene Kurbel, falls ich nicht doch noch zu der Meinung komme, dass das schon zu viel sein könnte...
Vielleicht auch schwarz mit goldener Kurbelschraube und roten Kettenblattschrauben. Mal sehen.

Genug geschwafelt...

















Mehr davon im NEUEN Fotoalbum...


----------



## Toni172 (3. Januar 2008)

sehr geil das Endorfin.

Ich würde eine schwarze Kurbel mit goldenen Schrauben nehmen. Rot passt nicht so. Lieber nur auf eine Kontrastfabe einigen. Wenn Du noch das Rot der Schaltwerks- bzw. Schaltaugeschrauben gegen Gold ersetzt, dann wäre es in meinen Augen fast perfekt.

Grüße Toni


----------



## CrashOversteel (3. Januar 2008)

Immer wieder geil das Endorfin. Wirklich schön aufgebaut.

2 Sachen. Sattelklemme auf nen paar g verzichten und goldene Hope probieren. 
Kurbel hast du dir sicher die Tune vorgestellt, ist zumindest die einzige die es in dem Goldton gibt. Entweder goldene Tune und schwarzen Spider und rote Schrauben oder schwarze Tune und goldenen Spider jeweils mit roten oder goldenen Schrauben.

Pueftel verkauft gerae seine goldene Tune Kurbel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmJay (3. Januar 2008)

CrashOversteel schrieb:


> Pueftel verkauft gerae seine goldene Tune Kurbel




Dann sag dem mal, er soll bitte auf meine PN antworten...


----------



## GlanDas (3. Januar 2008)

ne Tune ist aber ein wenig zu Filigran für diesen Rahmen ?!


----------



## 007ike (3. Januar 2008)

Ich würde auch ne schwarze Kurbel mit goldenen Schrauben vor ziehen, wobei die silberne auch geht, paßt zu der silbernen Krone der Gabel, vielleicht wirklich die roten Schrauben gegen goldene tauschen???
Insgesamt aber ein sehr schönes bike!


----------



## metulsky (3. Januar 2008)

zum endorfin :

einfach nur klasse ! ich finde gerade diese kurbel hat an dem rad etwas - ggf. noch eine goldene, aber ne schwarze ?! - das wirkt mm nach dann doch zu wuchtig. und : rote teile/schrauben gegen goldene tauschen, dann ist es noch besser als jetzt schon...

sven


----------



## dvt (3. Januar 2008)

Ich würde auch alle roten Teile gegen goldene tauschen und die Kurbel lassen. Passt gut zur Gabelkrone und vorallem zu den Rahmen-Decals! Zuviele Farben und Akzente wirkt schnell chaotisch...


----------



## EmJay (3. Januar 2008)

Ich werde mich dem Wunsch der Allgemeinheit beugen und die roten Schrauben tauschen... Falls jemand Interesse daran bekundet, schreibt mir ne PN!
Das mit der Kurbel ist noch die Frage- ich denke, wenn ich mich für gold entscheide, muss ich wohl oder übel auch Stütze und Vorbau tauschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metulsky (3. Januar 2008)

EmJay schrieb:


> Ich werde mich dem Wunsch der Allgemeinheit beugen und die roten Schrauben tauschen... Falls jemand Interesse daran bekundet, schreibt mir ne PN!
> Das mit der Kurbel ist noch die Frage- ich denke, wenn ich mich für gold entscheide, muss ich wohl oder übel auch Stütze und Vorbau tauschen...



mensch, mach keinen fehler  - das rad ist so wie es ist richtig klasse, mach es nicht zu einer kasperbude ! manchmal ist weniger mehr...

sven


----------



## CrashOversteel (3. Januar 2008)

EmJay schrieb:


> Dann sag dem mal, er soll bitte auf meine PN antworten...



Aso, na dann viel Glück!


Nicht zwangsläufig müssen die Stütze und der Vorbau getauscht werden, wie man hier sieht. Mit goldenen Naben wäre das auch noch geiler gewesen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Januar 2008)

das endorfin ist mal richtig schön 

das specialized geht auch ziemlich ab, nur die schalthebel treffen nicht genau meinen geschmack.


----------



## Milass (3. Januar 2008)

Ja ein echtes kunstwerk


----------



## Triturbo (3. Januar 2008)

das endorfin und das cube sind kunstwerke. das s-works ist wie ein rennrad mit nobby nic. was bringt mir bei einem mtb starrgabel außer weniger gewicht? für mich sind das keine mtb's mehr, sondern rennräder, die mehr aushalten. mMn.


----------



## Der Yeti (3. Januar 2008)

Sehr geile Bikes, seit langem mal wieder


----------



## dre (3. Januar 2008)

@EmJay

suuuuper Bike


----------



## webjoe4 (3. Januar 2008)

hoffe es gefällt euch ladies!!















Konstruktive Kritik sowie Verbesserungsvorschläge sind erwünscht!


----------



## CSB (3. Januar 2008)

> was bringt mir bei einem mtb starrgabel außer weniger gewicht?



Jede Menge Spaß!!!   ...einfach mal ausprobieren


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Januar 2008)

Gaaaaah! Plakatwand!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (3. Januar 2008)

EmJay schrieb:


> Ich werde mich dem Wunsch der Allgemeinheit beugen und die roten Schrauben tauschen... Falls jemand Interesse daran bekundet, schreibt mir ne PN!
> Das mit der Kurbel ist noch die Frage- ich denke, wenn ich mich für gold entscheide, muss ich wohl oder übel auch Stütze und Vorbau tauschen...




Super Rad,

aber bitte keine goldene Kurbel. 

Daran sieht man sich zu schnell satt finde ich.
Wenn dann schwarze Kurbel + goldene Kurbelschrauben und evtl. goldene Lagerschalen.

Noch mehr Gold finde ich komisch bis bedenklich.


----------



## Popeye34 (4. Januar 2008)

EmJay schrieb:


> Ich werde mich dem Wunsch der Allgemeinheit beugen und die roten Schrauben tauschen... Falls jemand Interesse daran bekundet, schreibt mir ne PN!
> Das mit der Kurbel ist noch die Frage- ich denke, wenn ich mich für gold entscheide, muss ich wohl oder übel auch Stütze und Vorbau tauschen...



Oh nein, das Bike ist einfach nur schön! 
Die Roten durch Goldene Schrauben ersetzen, und dann ist's Perfekt in meinen Augen! 


* Verkaufe TACX FLOW+SKYLINER:
*http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270199973878&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=017


----------



## racejo (4. Januar 2008)

webjoe4 schrieb:


> hoffe es gefällt euch ladies!!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Hallo,
also da hast du wohl einen zu großen rahmen gekauft. 

insgesamt find ich das bike nicht schön aufgebaut (flaschenhalter, zu viele decals und noch viele kleinere dinge)

aber ich wünsch dir viel spaß damit, obwohl du mal über einen kleineren rahmen nachdenken solltest.


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Januar 2008)

Der Rahmen ist garnicht soviel zu groß. Ohne Spacer und flacherem Vorbau hätte das Bike mindestens 2-5cm Überhöhung, was fürn Tourenbike normal ist.


----------



## FeierFox (4. Januar 2008)

Hätte hätte, außerdem gehts hier um XC Bikes und nicht um Tourenbikes. Der Rahmen ist zu groß, das is Fakt, und in meinen Augen nicht besonders schön, auch wenn das Bike an sich sicher nicht schlecht ist.


----------



## Re-spekt (4. Januar 2008)

über welche Kunstvollen Räder / Bilder schreibt Ihr hier ? ich seh nix ! 
nur schlechte Qualität !


----------



## [email protected]!t (4. Januar 2008)

ich finde für jemand dessen account ein dreizehntel so alt ist wie der thread hast du ne verdammt grosse klappe


----------



## dvt (4. Januar 2008)

Kann es sein, das hier im Forum unter sehr vielen Threads nur noch Bashing der anderen praktiziert wird??? Einigen scheint der Winter nicht zu bekommen und wissen mit ihrem Testostoron nicht wohin? Bleibt doch einfach mal locker! Ihr müsstet doch langsam gewohnt sein, das sich keiner mehr an die ürsprüngliche Thread-Überschrift hält. Ich im Grunde ja mit diesem Beitrag auch nicht...


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Januar 2008)

Bitte einmal Kunstberatung! Ich stehe kurz vor dem Abschluss des Biketunings und möchte wissen welche Nabenfarbe ich verbauen soll. Ich hatte, passend zu den gelben Schriftzügen am Rahmen an goldene gedacht, ansonsten auch schwarz. Rot kommt nicht in die Tüte. Was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!t (4. Januar 2008)

schwarz, muss man nicht so oft putzen.....

eigentlich gehört das hier nicht her !


----------



## Re-spekt (4. Januar 2008)

Er fragt nach einer (unserer Ansicht nach) kunstvollen Ausführung !! 
jetzt könntest du zeigen - ob du Verständnis davon hast - oder ob du dich auf 5 Jahre (seid lesen lernen) Mitgliedschaft berufen (ausflüchten) möchtest !

doch sicher hilft jetzt gleich ein anderer ! 
Aber jetzt mal ehrlich - fragt dich doch einer nach deiner Meinung - und du kannst damit so garnichts anfangen - außer "das es nicht hier rein gehört" ????

Grüße !


----------



## [email protected]!t (4. Januar 2008)

wenn beratung jetzt auch noch hier reingehört (kaufberatungsthreads gibt es zur genüge) dann sehen wir hier bald lauter halbfertige baustellen.

ich geh auch nicht in eine kunstaustellung um den künstler beim malen zu beraten


----------



## CSB (4. Januar 2008)

Ganz großes Kino hier !!


----------



## webjoe4 (4. Januar 2008)

klar ist mein rahmen recht groß.. bin ja auch meine 2 meter lang.
da ist nich so viel von der stange zu haben was gut passt. drum hab ichs mir auch anfertigen lassen.

alle die hier über die cc-tauglichkeit meckern: verschwendet eure energie sinnvoll, und nicht indem ihr euch hier über belanglosigkeiten aufregt.
kämpft gegen den hunger in afrika oder die klimakatastrophe aber lasst uns mit euren problemchen in ruhe.
wollen hier einfach nur paar bikes sehen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Januar 2008)

[email protected]!t schrieb:


> wenn beratung jetzt auch noch hier reingehört (kaufberatungsthreads gibt es zur genüge) dann sehen wir hier bald lauter halbfertige baustellen.
> 
> ich geh auch nicht in eine kunstaustellung um den künstler beim malen zu beraten



Beschwerst dich, dass andere meckern, aber meckerst selber nur. Und das, obwohl du so lange dabei bist. man sollte meinen du hast ausgelernt.
Und außerdem: Das ist ein Kunstwerkthread und Kunstwerke müssen nunmal entstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (5. Januar 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Beschwerst dich, dass andere meckern, aber meckerst selber nur. Und das, obwohl du so lange dabei bist. man sollte meinen du hast ausgelernt.
> Und außerdem: Das ist ein Kunstwerkthread und Kunstwerke müssen nunmal entstehen.




 Also, man nehme einmal silberne Tune-Naben (beispielsweise King/Kong), fixiere sie mit Gold-eloxierten Schnellspannern und für das gewisse etwas ersetzt man die Kettenblattschrauben durch Goldene (kommen bestimmt Hamma auf deiner Black-Kurbel/Kettenbl.).......​


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Januar 2008)

Also ich bin für:
schwarze Naben (über silber denke ich nochmal nach)
goldene Schnellspanner (Hope)
und goldene KB-Schrauben
ist ne gute Idee!


----------



## [email protected]!t (5. Januar 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Beschwerst dich, dass andere meckern, aber meckerst selber nur. Und das, obwohl du so lange dabei bist. man sollte meinen du hast ausgelernt.
> Und außerdem: Das ist ein Kunstwerkthread und Kunstwerke müssen nunmal entstehen.



is gut jetzt.

trau dich irgendeine entscheidung zu fällen und poste *dann* dein bike hier.
und mach noch ein gescheiten kettenstrebenschutz drauf sonst wirds nie ein kunstwerk.


----------



## M!tch (5. Januar 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Bitte einmal Kunstberatung! Ich stehe kurz vor dem Abschluss des Biketunings und möchte wissen welche Nabenfarbe ich verbauen soll. Ich hatte, passend zu den gelben Schriftzügen am Rahmen an goldene gedacht, ansonsten auch schwarz. Rot kommt nicht in die Tüte. Was meint ihr?



was zum teufel machst du mit der kette?


----------



## Popeye34 (5. Januar 2008)

M!tch schrieb:


> was zum teufel machst du mit der kette?



Die liegt doch nur über der Strebe.... (oder?)


----------



## Unrest (5. Januar 2008)

Und auf dem Boden...


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
dann werde ich mich auch mal zeigen, die Pedale habe ich nur im Winter an 
Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## M!tch (5. Januar 2008)

...und das vor allem ohne jeglichen erkenntlichen grund.


----------



## Unrest (5. Januar 2008)

-gelöscht-


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Januar 2008)

Sorry die Herren, da habe ich mich wohl verirrt. Kommt nicht wieder vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatboy (5. Januar 2008)

Die Gabel ist ja mal Geschmackssache, ich mag sie nicht...

Aber das Foto ist echt schlecht, mach mal neu, groß, hell und anschließend im CC-Bikes Thread posten.


----------



## M!tch (5. Januar 2008)

mein letzter post bezog sich immer noch auf die kette vom bike auf der vorseite.
(sorry, wegen OT, aber ich wollte hier keine missverständnisse aufkommen lassen)


----------



## Re-spekt (5. Januar 2008)

Das Rad ist bestimmt nicht schlecht (man kann es nicht erkennen),
doch der Fahrer/Eigner hat keine Qualität ! das kann man am Foto erkennen. 

schönes schlechtes Foto - gut das Augen nicht kotzen können !


----------



## schweffl (5. Januar 2008)

Hi Re-spekt,

woher nimmst du dir das Recht alle von der Seite anzumachen? Bist du nicht in der Lage sachliche Kritik zu üben?


----------



## racejo (5. Januar 2008)

also ich seh nix


----------



## Hugo (5. Januar 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> also ich seh nix



besser ist das


----------



## 007ike (5. Januar 2008)

ich seh auch nichts?


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Januar 2008)

Rad sieht geil aus, auch wenns wirklich kein gutes Foto ist.


----------



## Re-spekt (5. Januar 2008)

genau - und meine Übertreibungen dienen der Qualitätssteigerung - wenigsten beim Foto !

wer das nicht will oder kann, hat hier nix verloren! da steht "Kunstwerke" in der Headline - gibt doch genug andere Fred´s ! 

das ist wie im normalen Leben 
"kommt ja auch nicht jeder in jeden Club - deswegen haben die ein Türsteher!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (5. Januar 2008)

Re-spekt hat Respekt verdient. Postet seine Möre auf Seite 524 dieses Threads selber,aber meckert nachher hier rum, es sei doch der Kunstwerke - Thread. Re-spekt, Du bist lächerlich, und weil lachen gesund ist, habe ich Dich nicht auf der Igno - Liste


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Januar 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> genau - und meine Übertreibungen dienen der Qualitätssteigerung - wenigsten beim Foto !
> 
> wer das nicht will oder kann, hat hier nix verloren! da steht "Kunstwerke" in der Headline - gibt doch genug andere Fred´s !
> 
> ...


DU KOMMST HIER NET REIN!!!!!!!!!
Ich werde sofort eine Club-Karte beantragen, evtl. habe ich dann die Berechtigung und die Qualität! hier mitzuspielen. 
Ach was, ich wechsle lieber den Spielplatz. Es tut mir sehr leid das ich mich hier aufgehalten habe. Jeder macht mal einen Fehler und ich werde mich bemühen dich nie mehr zum kotzen zu bringen.


----------



## Jonez (5. Januar 2008)

@ Dogge: Kleiner Denkanstoß für dich.
Jeder "Club" sucht sich seine Türsteher aber selber aus.
Pöbler wie du werden von den selben raus geworfen und bekommen Hausverbot.


----------



## Re-spekt (5. Januar 2008)

das ist ja cool - wie habt ihr das denn gemacht ??? 

Respekt ! 

hab dich unterschätzt  (Yeti)

aber recht hast du "lachen ist gesund"




P.S. ach sowas geht ? das will ich !


----------



## damonsta (5. Januar 2008)

Wählt mich zu eurem Mod und das Erste was ich tue ist den Thread mal zu bereinigen.


----------



## jones (5. Januar 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Wählt mich zu eurem Mod und das Erste was ich tue ist den Thread mal zu bereinigen.



  meine stimmr hast du!

sorry für ot - aber doch irgendwie ont


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorth (5. Januar 2008)

Ne Du, diesen Thread möchstest Du nicht bereinigen.

Die Zeit hast Du nicht.

Auch als Student nicht.


----------



## damonsta (5. Januar 2008)

Ich würde es nicht machen weil ich so geil drauf bin wichtig zu sein. Aber ich würde dann einfach aus dem Hintergrund manche Kommentare so editieren, dass sie den Verfasser als lächerlich darstellen. Bei Re-spekt mache ich das ja schon länger.


----------



## Re-spekt (5. Januar 2008)

aber ein 16 jähriger kann doch hier nicht die Moderation übernehmen ! ?? oder ??


----------



## jones (5. Januar 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> aber ein 16 jähriger kann doch hier nicht die Moderation übernehmen ! ?? oder ??




also ich wäre dafür diesen thread zu schließen - die letzten 50 seiten waren ja mehr gelaber, als sonst irgendwas!


----------



## Milass (5. Januar 2008)

ne monsta darf schon länger wie 24 uhr raus...


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Januar 2008)

> also ich wäre dafür diesen thread zu schließen - die letzten 50 seiten waren ja mehr gelaber, als sonst irgendwas!


Dann brauchen wir aber nen neuen, den aber mit Mod.


----------



## Milass (5. Januar 2008)

jo macht den laden dicht...


----------



## damonsta (5. Januar 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> aber ein 16 jähriger kann doch hier nicht die Moderation übernehmen ! ?? oder ??



Ich habe es mal wieder gut hinbekommen, findet ihr nicht auch?


----------



## Milass (5. Januar 2008)

finde diese zig Threads hier eig. auch überflüssig, wie nur schwarze bikes, nur specialized, nur bilder (     ). Am besten alles wegmachen und einen Thread aufmachen....


----------



## Jonez (5. Januar 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Ich habe es mal wieder gut hinbekommen, findet ihr nicht auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (5. Januar 2008)

Irgendwie sind in diesem fred, seitdem die Dogge da ist(August) nur noch normale Räder zu sehen. Bevor er kam waren hier noch so geile Räder von Mete, Zwärg und auch das Scott von damonsta( Hätte auch nicht gedacht, dass ich das mal rausbekomme, aber dein rad gefällt mir sehr). Bin daher dafür über den Server die Kontaktdaten der Dogge zu ermittlen, und ihm dann eine gemeinschaftlich über's Maul zu geben Oder wir machen hier nen Passwortschutz drauf, und alle bekommen das Passwort, bis auf einen Das wären so meine Ideen,

Greetz


----------



## [email protected]!t (5. Januar 2008)

also schliessen fände ich schade...


----------



## Der Yeti (5. Januar 2008)

Ich auch, hat mir in der Galerie schon weh getan. Außerdem liegt die ganze Geschichte doch eh nicht in unserer hand, also warum posten wir nicht einfach weiter, ignorieren gewisse(n) User, und tun so, als ob nichts gewesen wäre?


----------



## fatboy (5. Januar 2008)

Wie wäre es denn dann, wenn ihr dann endlich mal die Fresse haltet und die ignore-Liste für die Leute, bei denen ihr es haben wollt, aktiviert?

Alle zwei Seiten dieses Gelaber, da platzt einem echt der Sack!!

Und bitte enddlich KUNSTWERKE posten, diesen Allerweltsgammel kann ich mir auch bei mir in der Garage angucken..


----------



## racejo (5. Januar 2008)

solange hier leute wie re-spekt posten brauchen wir hier einen mod. 

ich denke die einzige möglichkiet wäre den laden dicht zu machen oder den thread von den sinnlosen kommentaren zu bereinigen.

man kann nur an die unruhestifter appellieren, dass sie einfach mal ruhe gehen. re-spekts kommentare sind auf einem niveau, die ihm einen mehrwöchigen foren urlaub bescheren sollten. 

es geht in jedem anderen unterforum gechillter ab als hier. liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass hier kein mod aufräumt. 

schon allein, dass es hier tausende verschiedene bike typen threads gibt (schwarz, orange) macht das ganze lächerlich. leute wir fahren rennen und sind keine modellbau pussys.


----------



## Milass (5. Januar 2008)

ja dicht machen, oder willst du hier aufräumen


----------



## arne1907 (5. Januar 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Wählt mich zu eurem Mod und das Erste was ich tue ist den Thread mal zu bereinigen.



Meine auch  
denke da bleiben dann noch rund 20 Seiten übrig, ausschliesslich mit Bildern die zumindest im entferntesten etwas mit Kunst zu tun haben, sei es nun
Kunst am Bike oder beim Fotografieren.....


----------



## EvilEvo (5. Januar 2008)

Ich wäre auch mal für einen Livechat, damit die letzten 2 Seiten nicht auch noch hier Platz verschwenden(wobei Verschwendung ist es ja nicht, ist ja tatsächlich eine sinnvolle Diskussion). Sry nachdem ich das hier alles gelesen hab, musst ich meinen Senf auch dazu geben.


----------



## damonsta (5. Januar 2008)

Man müsste wirklich einfach alle Beiträge ohne Bild rauslöschen- ob positiv oder negativ ist erstmal egal. Ich habe schon öfters hier Beiträge gemeldet, aber es gab einfach keine Reaktion. Das ist mehr als ärgerlich, denn manche Mods verkaufen oder "testen" Teile statt ihrer Tätigkeit nachzugehen. Klar ist es ehrenamtlich, aber wenn man den Posten übernimmt sollte man ihn auch ernst nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!t (5. Januar 2008)

queen ist hier mod, evtl. sollten wir ihn mal darauf ansprechen


----------



## Milass (5. Januar 2008)

evt thomas anschreiben?


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Januar 2008)

Ich finde es schon komisch was hier abgeht. Was ist ein "Kunstwerk"? Darf es nur 7,9 kg wiegen, muß es eine selbst geschmiedete Kurbel haben oder wie sind hier die Kriterien? Langt es nicht, wenn man einfach stolz darauf ist, ein schönes Bike zu haben, für das man hart gearbeitet hat, so einigen Stress mit der Freundin hatte("schon wieder ein neues Teil, das andere war doch noch heil!?!") oder weil man damit zum ersten Mal die Karwendelrunde geschafft hat? Also wer sagt mir was ein Kunstwerk ist?
Gruß von dem wohl schlechtesten Fotographen aus Hamburg


----------



## racejo (5. Januar 2008)

jetzt keine grundsatzdebatte. die haben wir schon oft genug gehabt...


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Januar 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> jetzt keine grundsatzdebatte. die haben wir schon oft genug gehabt...



Is´OK, bin noch nicht so lange dabei. Es scheint ja wohl schon öfter Diskusionen gegeben zu haben. 
Ich wünsche allen ein nettes WE und viel Spaß beim biken


----------



## José94 (5. Januar 2008)

Ich wär dafür denn FRed weiterlauffen zu lassen !Wenn jemand nicht so ein "Kunstwerk" postet dann nicht gleich wieder die fast "die schädel einschlagen "sondern einfach drauf warten bis mal ein geiles bike gepostet wird und es dann bewundern !
LG josé


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (5. Januar 2008)

Das Problem ist, dass Kunst immer im Auge des Betrachters liegt. Ich weiß auch nicht. In der Galerie läuft der Thread " Pornicous Bikes" irgendwie gechillter ab. Dort haben viele den gleichen Geschmack, und was geil aussieht kommt in den Thread und wird dort anerkannt. Hier hat früher in diesem auch alles funktioniert. Man war sich nicht immer 100 % ig einig, aber im Großen und Ganzen hat es gut funktioniert. Hier kommt m. M. n. in Zukunft jedes Bike rein, was:

1. kein Serienbike ist
2. ein stimmiges Gesamtbild ergibt
3. gute Parts verbaut hat
4. außergewöhnlich ist
5. das besondere "Etwas" aufweißt

Das sind an sich leider sehr schwammige Kriterien, aber es muss machbar sein.
Und jetzt Fotos!
Und damit mal wieder Kunstwerke gezeigt werden kommen hier von mir in den nächsten Minuten mal ein paar schöne Bikes:






















So jetzt macht weiter!


----------



## mete (5. Januar 2008)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass Kunst immer im Auge des Betrachters liegt. Ich weiß auch nicht. In der Galerie läuft der Thread " Pornicous Bikes" irgendwie gechillter ab. Dort haben viele den gleichen Geschmack, und was geil aussieht kommt in den Thread und wird dort anerkannt.



Darum ist der Thread wohl auch schon eine Weile geschlossen...


----------



## Der Yeti (5. Januar 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Darum ist der Thread wohl auch schon eine Weile geschlossen...



Nein, der Thread wurde geschlossen, weil er zu unspezifisch war. Es wurden Dirt-Bikes, Freerider und SS gepostet. Darum wurde er nun in "Pornicous Long Travel-Bikes" umbenannt. Seitdem läuft es gut.


----------



## Racer09 (5. Januar 2008)

Bin voll eurer Meinung das hier mal einer den Daumen drauf haben sollte, weil so machts keinen Spaß mehr hier reinzusehen, weil ca 98% Müll ist.

Meine Stimme hätte Damonsta auch 

Die Tage gibts was neues von mir (bin heute das erstemal mit meinem neuen Epic gefahren  ).


----------



## EvilEvo (5. Januar 2008)

Aber zu schreiben, dass ich die Bikes hammer finde ist noch erlaubt oder? Also ich find die echt klasse, natürlich ist hier und da das ein oder andere Teil was meinem Geschmack nicht ganz liegt, man sieht doch in jedem! Bike den Individualismus und die Handarbeit, schön.


----------



## jones (5. Januar 2008)

danke für die bilder!  

die einteilung gibt es ja in gewisser weise hier auch mit cc-kunstwerke, cc-bikes usw. 
und die hat ja bis vor ca nem dreiviertel jahr funktioniert. 

ich für meinen teil hab mich nicht getraut mein damaliges bike in den kunstwerke-fred zu stellen, als ich mich neu angemeldet hatte.

ich denke mal, dass es nunmal so ist, dass in den kunstwerke-thread eher bikes höherer preisklasse gehören.

es hilft alles nicht - hier muss ein moderator her!

edit zu evilevo:
richtig - mir gefällt an den letzten bikes auch nicht alles. aber man kann das ja dann einfach für sich behalten.


----------



## damonsta (5. Januar 2008)

Alle Kommentare raus. Ohne Ausnahme. Bei Bikes müsste man differenzieren. Wenns aber EINDEUTIG kein Kunstwerk ist (da gibts hier ja einige!) dann auch raus. Grundsätzlich eher was stehen lassen als rausnehmen oder rausnehmen und den User bitten, ein besseres Bild zu machen.


----------



## Der Yeti (5. Januar 2008)

@Jones: Man könnte Kritik am einzelnen Bike, wenn es denn gewünscht werden würde, ruhig äußern. So läuft's in der Galerie auch. Nur die Kritik ändert nichts an der Klasse des Bikes. 

MFG


----------



## keroson (5. Januar 2008)

alternativ wäre es ein neuen Fred aufzumachen, und dann nicht mehr "eure" sondern XC-Kunstwerke, aber man darf nicht das eigene Bike posten...


----------



## mete (5. Januar 2008)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Nein, der Thread wurde geschlossen, weil er zu unspezifisch war. Es wurden Dirt-Bikes, Freerider und SS gepostet. Darum wurde er nun in "Pornicous Long Travel-Bikes" umbenannt. Seitdem läuft es gut.



Er wurde geschlossen, weil jeder zweite Post irgendein Geflame war, so wie hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (5. Januar 2008)

Bringt nix. Dann postets der Kumpel. 

@Yeti

Keine Kritik am Bike. Dafür ist die Galerie da. Da kann man es bewerten.


----------



## mete (5. Januar 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Alle Kommentare raus. Ohne Ausnahme. Bei Bikes müsste man differenzieren. Wenns aber EINDEUTIG kein Kunstwerk ist (da gibts hier ja einige!) dann auch raus. Grundsätzlich eher was stehen lassen als rausnehmen oder rausnehmen und den User bitten, ein besseres Bild zu machen.



Das ist meiner Meinung nach keine Galerie, sachliche Kommentare halte ich für wünschenswert, es ist ja schließlich ein Forum und kein Bilderbuch...


----------



## Racer09 (5. Januar 2008)

Kritik und Lob, Kommentare usw. sollte schon möglich sein, aber keine Märchenstunde wie momentan


----------



## damonsta (5. Januar 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Das ist meiner Meinung nach keine Galerie, sachliche Kommentare halte ich für wünschenswert, es ist ja schließlich ein Forum und kein Bilderbuch...



Man muss halt einen Strich ziehen. Entweder es darf rumgelabert werden oder nicht. Wenn 2 Seiten lang nur Gelaber kommt dann ist doch klar dass Gurken gepostet werden. Es ist ja kein Vergleich da, weil viel Schrift und wenig Bild.


----------



## FeierFox (5. Januar 2008)

Zur Mod Diskussion:
Ich hatte den zuständigen Moderator bei der letzten Diskussion ums selbe Thema vor ein paar Monaten mal drauf angesprochen. Passiert ist leider nix. Vielleicht brauchts nen bischen mehr Dampf hinter der Sache damit sich was rührt.


----------



## Milass (5. Januar 2008)

jo also neuer thread, moderiert. darauf können wir uns schonmal einigen.
mod wurde schon vorgeschlagen...


----------



## racejo (5. Januar 2008)

also damonsta macht den mod 

kritik sollte erlaubt sein. doch sollte es keine auswüchse geben. 
kunstwerkdebatten verbieten. auf der ersten seite des threads noch mal klar machen was man unter einem kunstwerk versteht. wenn einer mit der kunstwerkdebatte kommt muss das mit gewalt vom mod unterdrückt werden


----------



## mete (5. Januar 2008)

Das Wort Kunstwerk rausschmeißen und einen Thread für alle CC- Räder, dann kann man die restlichen zehn Threads auch gleich löschen und Kunstwerk- Debatten wird es keine geben, aber wahrscheinlich werden dann DHler gepostet...


----------



## racejo (5. Januar 2008)

man könnte auch einen mit zum beispiel "besondere cc bikes" machen und dann noch einen mit cc bikes.

aber dann kommt es wahrscheinlich zu debatten, was denn bitte besonders ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (5. Januar 2008)

XC bikes und schluss. du kannst noch soviel beschreiben, es werden ja eh trotzdem noch irgendwelche tourenfahrräder gepostet, werden dann halt gelöscht.


----------



## jones (5. Januar 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> also damonsta macht den mod
> 
> kritik sollte erlaubt sein.



ich meinte nicht, dass kritik verboten sein sollte. ich meinte vielmehr, dass zuletzt an jedem schräubchen rumgemosert wurde.

den porn-thread in der galerie lese ich eigentlich immer mit. da ist das wirklich klasse


----------



## [email protected]!t (5. Januar 2008)

ich denke jeder hier liebt sein bike und hält es für ein kunstwerk, vorallem wenn es selbst aufgebaut ist.
hier auf rein teure und edle parts zu beschränken macht imo keinen sinn.
ein kunstwerk erkennt man nicht am preis sondern an der liebe zum detail.

die fotoqualität ist eher ein kriterium, jeder kennt notfalls jemand mit einer anständigen cam. profi fotograf muss man nicht sein ! auch der zustand des bikes ist wichtig (geputzt).

ein lob hört der poster immer gerne, ich denke jeder hier weiß das.
negative kritik ist auch ok, nur sollte es halt kein "ich kotz gleich.." sein.

der thread läuft schon seit über 6 jahren und hat mir immer wieder freude bereitet.
das schnelle wachstum dieses forums bringt nun mal den einen oder anderen nachteil mit sich, aber wenn alle etwas nachdenken vorm posten wird das schon passen.

die moderation eines forums bringt eine ganze menge arbeit mit sich, wer erwartet das hier jemand jeden post prüft und das bei der grösse des forums - völlig kostenfrei, erwartet zu viel.
aber ein freiwilliger - nicht machthungriger "threadhüter" speziell hierfür fände ich für angebracht.


----------



## racejo (5. Januar 2008)

wenn hier mal ein mod am start ist, dann kann man einen thread mit "normalen cc bikes" machen und noch einen mit besonderen alias kunstwerken. alles was dann da nicht reinpasst wird rausgeschmissen.


----------



## José94 (5. Januar 2008)

Aiso das mid dem neuen mod find ich gut!!Damonsta ist der richtige endlich mal ein junger !Damonsta for president xD 
Lg josé


----------



## damonsta (5. Januar 2008)

Es soll jetzt aber ernsthaft sein. Wenn ich es mache dann mache ich es so, dass ich ALLE Kommentare lösche. Alles andere ist inkonsequent und endet wie jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!t (6. Januar 2008)

ohne kommentare kannst du dir auch die cc fraktion in der gallerie ansehen


----------



## 4l3x (6. Januar 2008)

dann kann man auch nen kommentare thread zu errichten... für die, die wollen..
ich finde auch man sollte kommentieren dürfen.


----------



## Milass (6. Januar 2008)

jo kommentieren sollt schon noch erlaubt sein  halt keine disskussion


----------



## damonsta (6. Januar 2008)

Dann können wir es auch weiterlaufen lassen.


----------



## 4l3x (6. Januar 2008)

wenn ich richtige kunstwerke sehen will kann ich auch bei lightbikes gucken, wo auch alle top modelle hier so vertreten sind.. tut mir leid, dass ich das sagen muss.
im fotoalbum unter XC - CC usw -bikes ist zwar schön zu kommentieren ist aber anders wie hier. denke auch, dass man so wie es ist weiterlaufen lassen kann aber sobald eine sinnfreie diskussion in entstehung ist, diese durch das eingreifen eines mods zu unterbinden!


----------



## keroson (6. Januar 2008)

ich bin schon für ein Kunstwerk Fred, was aber als Kunstwerk durchgeht muss klar definiert sein, und ein wirkliches Kunstwerk ist hier nur jedes 4. Bike. Einen xc Bike Fred ist mMn einfach langweilig, da sieht man dann so viele hässliche Möhren, dass einem der Spass vergeht.

Und ich denke das sowas:





nicht als Kunstwerk (hier soll es ja auch nicht um Abstrakte Kunst gehen) durchgeht, reicht wenn man sich mal das Bike von damonsta oder Racer09 anschaut.

schon etwas früher ist folgendes aufgetacuht:



> kunstwerk in bezug auf bike bedeutet:
> 
> - nicht von der stange
> - nicht von der stange und federgabel und pedale getauscht i.w.s.
> ...



man kann das jetzt noch erweitern mit:

-gute Bildqualität
-ruhiger Hintergrund (Garagentor, Wand...) Gegenbeispiel siehe Anfang vom Post
-Bike muss sauber sein (nicht nur kurz abgespritzt sondern wirklich fürs "Fotoshooting" zurecht gemacht)
- keine halb Aufgebauten Bikes zeigen und dann nach Aufbautips fragen....
- was auch nicht vorkommen darf sind ungekürzte Kabel, bzw ein wirren (Tacho-) Kabelsallat, überall Kabelbinder.


Zugegeben, hier wird nach Perfektionisten gefragt, aber ich z.B. bin gerade ziemlich am Hadern mit meiner xt Kurbel (Detailfoto hab ich schon gepostet) so wirklich passt sie nämlich nicht an meine schwarz-rote Flamme...(sie wird wahrscheinlich gegen ne Truvativ Stylo umgebaut, die am neuen Bike, das hoffendlich bald kommt, rausfliegt...

Edit: was auch nicht reingehört, sind irgenwelche Bikes (die teilweise ja ganz hübsch aussehen aber) die zu verkaufen sind.. dafür gibts ein Bikemarkt.


----------



## Re-spekt (6. Januar 2008)

jetzt mal ehrlich - ich war jetzt 5 stunden auf ner Karnevalssitzung und hier geht echt die Post ab ! COOL echt COOL
(weiß jetzt nicht wirklich was lustiger war)

ich könnt jetzt jeden kommentieren - aber ich schaff es kaum - alles zu lesen ! 
doch es ist köstlich ! 

ich finde - postet einfach sowas wie ein "Kunstwerk" egal ob das Foto, oder das Rad, oder die Maus auf dem Rad - oder der Hintergrund    - dann läuft das hier auch !
und wenn das nicht geht , nutzt einfach den schw / orange / weiße CC Fred !

P.S. jetzt les ich gerade meinen Vorschreiber - dem stimm ich zu !


----------



## schuberth1 (6. Januar 2008)

Warum macht man denn keine Abstimmung zu jedem Bike?
Es werden definierte Punkte aufgestellt, wo dann jeder selbst dort sein Kreuz machen kann so wie er es empfindet. Dann kann jeder anonym seine Kritik oder sein Lob dem Bike weitergeben und es wird nicht ein Endlosthread mit langem geschwafle.

Ist mehr Negatives als Positives an dem Bike auszusetzen, dann fliegts raus.

Jetzt denkt Euch mal einen Bewertungskatalog aus und wie man sowas praktizieren könnte.


----------



## damonsta (6. Januar 2008)

In der Praxis nicht umsetzbar.


----------



## fatboy (6. Januar 2008)

Mehr Bürokratie hier als auf nem Bauamt...

Die Sache wäre ja schon erledigt, wenn man sich seitenlanges geflame ersparen würde. Ihr beklagt Euch über Kommentare? Warum gebt ihr dann zu jedem Mist einen ab???

Sachliche Kritik, aber auch Lob sollten schon möglich sein, denn wie einige schon treffend bemerkten: Das ist ein Forum und kein Bilderbuch und wir fahren Rennen und sind keine Modellbauer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (6. Januar 2008)

Wir brauchen keinen neuen Thread, sondern nur einen Mod, der diesen hier betreut. Bikes, die die Kriterien von oben nicht erfüllen, werden rausgeschmissen. Hier sollte man an die Vernunft der User appelieren, so dass nicht jedes x-beliebige Bike hier reinkommt. Weiterhin müssen Kommentare unbedingt zu gelassen werden, weil es hier immernoch ein Forum ist, und Meinungsaustausch sehr wichtig ist. Da wir hier nicht in der Galerie sind, wo normalerweise NUR Bilder gepostet werden sollen(und selbst da wird oft diskutiert) halte ich es für inakzeptabel, wenn man hier seine Meinung zum Bike nicht äußern könnte.


----------



## damonsta (6. Januar 2008)

fatboy schrieb:


> Mehr Bürokratie hier als auf nem Bauamt...
> 
> Die Sache wäre ja schon erledigt, wenn man sich seitenlanges geflame ersparen würde. Ihr beklagt Euch über Kommentare? Warum gebt ihr dann zu jedem Mist einen ab???
> 
> Sachliche Kritik, aber auch Lob sollten schon möglich sein, denn wie einige schon treffend bemerkten: Das ist ein Forum und kein Bilderbuch und wir fahren Rennen und sind keine Modellbauer.



Richtig. Leider nur in der Theorie. Wenns hier nicht moderiert wird zeigt doch wieder jeden nur das ungeputzte zu grosse 0815 Bike. Das führt dazu, dass hier bald gar nichts mehr gepostet wird. Während ich früher fast täglich hier reingeschaut habe sinds mittlerweile maximal 2 Mal die Woche. Und ich bin bei Weitem nicht der einzige dem es so geht. Ausm Leichtbauforum ist hier bald gar keiner mehr, weil es einfach noch mehr Kindergarten ist als da.

Ich poche ja nicht darauf dass ich Mod werde. Aber irgendeiner sollte es verdammtnochmal machen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Januar 2008)

[email protected]!t schrieb:


> ich denke jeder hier liebt sein bike und hält es für ein kunstwerk, vorallem wenn es selbst aufgebaut ist.
> hier auf rein teure und edle parts zu beschränken macht imo keinen sinn.
> ein kunstwerk erkennt man nicht am preis sondern an der liebe zum detail.
> 
> ...



Meiner Meinung nach der bisher beste Vorschlag, mit den besten Argumenten. Einen neuen Thread den man dann auf diesen Grundlagen plus den genannten Voraussetzungen (keine Stangenbikes etc.) laufen lässt fänd ich aber auch sinnvoll, da hier einfach zu viel Offtopic geschrieben wird.


----------



## Nose (6. Januar 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> jetzt mal ehrlich - ich war jetzt 5 stunden auf ner Karnevalssitzung und hier geht echt die Post ab ! COOL echt COOL
> (weiß jetzt nicht wirklich was lustiger war)


leuten nachsagen sie hätten keine qualität/niveau, sich selbst als hüter des guten geschmacks hinstellen, und dann auf eine KARNEVALSSITZUNG gehen!?

ich mein, geht auf karnevalssitzungen, leute. da hab ich nix gegen. aber wenn ihr solch geistes kind seit, dann tut euch den gefallen und spielt euch nicht als hüter von gutem geschmack auf. das wirkt dann nurnoch grotesk.
sind karnevalsveranstaltungen zwar für so manches, doch sicherlich nicht für die niveauvolle unterhaltung bekannt...


----------



## GlanDas (6. Januar 2008)

geht das jetzt schon wieder los?


----------



## Re-spekt (6. Januar 2008)

bitte Nase - verschon mich mit deinen PN - bitte !
schreib hier was du willst - aber mir keine PN !  

am besten du setzt mich auf deine Ignor liste ! 

P.S.
den anderen dank ich für die konstruktiven PN´s - ihr solltet das hier öffentlich schreiben !
P.S.S. ja Düsseldorf !


----------



## damonsta (6. Januar 2008)

IQ=Schuhgrösse? Du wärst der Erste den ich an die frische Luft setze.


----------



## Northern lite (6. Januar 2008)

@damonsta:

mit dem rigorosen löschen hat Felixthewolf schon mal probiert.... ist böse nach hinten losgegangen und hat nur noch mehr ärger provoziert.

Ich wäre für eine wietere Umbenennung des Theats. Wie wäre es mit "Zeigt her Eure CC-lastigen Bikes"

Allerdings finde ich einen Mod hier gar nicht schlecht.... nur dann mit Fingerspitzengefühl und nicht mit der Brechstange...

Spammer und Unruhestifter sollten dann rigoros gespeert werden....


----------



## GlanDas (6. Januar 2008)

Auch wenn der Kommentar hier wohl untergeht, aber schaut euch mal die ersten Seiten des Threads an, da wurd das ganze mit Humor genommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (6. Januar 2008)

Wollt ihr jetzt bis zum Sommer weiter diskutieren oder endlich mal den neuen thread erstellen damits weitergehen kann....

Monsta, warum keine sachlichen Kommentare zu bikes, oder verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## Hugo (6. Januar 2008)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Kommentar hier wohl untergeht, aber schaut euch mal die ersten Seiten des Threads an, da wurd das ganze mit Humor genommen



damals warn wir in der IBC aber auch noch rund 10.000 leute und nich 100.000

ich versteh die ganze aufregung nicht
wem der thread nich geällt braucht ja nicht reinschauen, oder?


----------



## damonsta (6. Januar 2008)

Weil aus jedem sachlichen Kommentar wieder 3 Seiten Bla Bla werden können. Re-spekt findet sicher auch er gäbe sachliche Kommentare ab, ich finds eigemtlich immer stark daneben. Das ist wie zwischen Genie und Wahnsinn.


----------



## Re-spekt (6. Januar 2008)

nur leider, hast du selbst hier nix, außer bellen zu kamellen!


----------



## [email protected]!t (6. Januar 2008)

Hugo schrieb:


> damals warn wir in der IBC aber auch noch rund 10.000 leute und nich 100.000
> 
> ich versteh die ganze aufregung nicht
> wem der thread nich geällt braucht ja nicht reinschauen, oder?



damals waren es sogar unter 3000.

ich versehe die aufregung schon etwas, wenn hier keiner mehr reinschaut ist der thread tot was ich schade fände.


----------



## Jonez (6. Januar 2008)

Jetzt mal Nägel mit Köpfen.
Wenn Damonsta sich zur Verfügung stellt, wie kann man ihn zum MOD machen?

Alle PNs an die Forenbetreiber schicken oder brauch man einen abstimmungs Threat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatboy (6. Januar 2008)

Und wieviele Stimmen braucht er? 

Ich bin jetzt seit 2002 hier angemeldet und schaue seitdem immer in diesem Thread vorbei. Ich sehe nicht ein, dass hier Leute bestimmen, wann welcher Thread geschlossen wird bzw wer hier posten darf, ausgechlossen wird, die nicht mal offiziell Mod sind. 
Und Aussagen wie "macht mich zum Mod dann wird alles gut blabla" verursachen bei mir Schmerzen.

Das Problem sind nicht die Re-spect, GT-Musas (der war super, der Typ) etc, 
sondern diejenigen, die auf sowas antworten, wie oft muss man das denn noch schreiben?

Zb. Nose, der nun tatsächlich nochmal seinen Senf zu der Karnevalssitzung dazugeben musste, wie alt seit ihr denn?? Aber einige sind offensichtlich zu 100 % beratungsresistent....

Mist, jetzt habe ich ja auch wieder nur offtopic geschrieben.. ENDE


----------



## Unrest (6. Januar 2008)

Wenn wir schon einen Mod wählen - so die Administration das denn zulässt -, 
dann können wir gleich einen neuen Kunstwerke-Thread aufmachen und diesen schließen.

Warum?

Wir haben dann einen Moderator, der in dem Thread posten kann, der dann auch die Fotos vorher begutachten kann 
und quasi "die Spreu vom Weizen trennen" vermag.
Müsste dann so gehen, dass die Leute ihre Fotos in ihren Alben hochladen und, 
wenn sie der Meinung sind ein Kunstwerk zu besitzen, 
dem Moderator ne PN oder Mail schreiben, der das dann in den Thread setzt.
Wäre natürlich mit (möglicherweise [sehr] viel) Aufwand für denjenigen verbunden.
Um diesen Aufwand zu reduzieren könnte man ne Art "Maske" festlegen, 
in die die "Kunstwerk-Anwärter" dann ihre Fotos einpflegen und dem Mod dann zuschicken.
Zum einen sparts dem Mod Arbeit, zum anderen schreckt das dann (hoffentlich) ein paar Leute ab, 
die sonst einfach ihr Bike in allen "CC-Bilder-Threads" posten würden und so auch in den Kunstwerken.
(Dass dieser Mod dann natürlich nach "objektiven" Kriterien, die festgelegt sind, arbeiten muss, sollte wohl klar sein, oder?)

Sollte die Mehrheit diese Idee gut finden, sollten wir sehen, dass wir sie durchsetzen und einen passenden (vA gewillten) Moderator finden.
Ich würde mich jedenfalls dafür zur Verfügung stellen.

//edit: Ich mach jetzt nen Diskussionsthread auf, damit wir hier nicht weiter "spammen", bzw OffTopic rumreden.
*HIER ENTLANG*


Gruß
Unrest


----------



## reule2 (6. Januar 2008)

Auweeh...
wollte eigentlich nur kurz mein Rad posten !!
Wusste nicht, dass das hier zum Glaubenskrieg wird.
Trotzdem trau ich mich mal:








​


----------



## [email protected]!t (6. Januar 2008)

sehr schönes bike, schön clean.
jetzt nurnoch trigger


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Januar 2008)

Wunderschön!


----------



## EvilEvo (6. Januar 2008)

Um wieder zum Sinn des Threads zurückzukommen, ja gefällt mir auch sehr gut, schön Retro und passt einfach(Wer keine Kritik will das NICHT lesen: Ausser der XTR-Kurbel mag ich kein Teil wirklich von dem Bike,wobei Marta Red ziemlich cool sind und *geil* rote Speichennippel, also auch schöner LRS) aber es sieht gut aus. Das ist ein Titanrahmen oder? Die Farbe ist klasse.


----------



## jofon (6. Januar 2008)

mein vorschlag dazu: wir, die vernünftigen, sollten die klug... (schwätzer) und ewigen besserwisser einfach ignorien!
ich hoffe wir sind in der mehrheit!


----------



## Unrest (6. Januar 2008)

Wird, da KOCMO, wohl russisches Uboot-Titan sein. 
Finds auch sehr schön, in Gänze wohlgemerkt, allerdings siehts als Starrbike relativ "doof" aus, was an der Gabel und an dem Foto liegt..
Da sieht man erst mal wirklich, was Fotografie ausmacht..!


@jofon: Tut mir Leid dich enttäuschen zu müssen.. Das Verhältnis ist circa 85:15. Zu Gunsten der anderen.


----------



## running ralf (6. Januar 2008)

zur abwechslung mal was inhaltliches. das ist ein suchbild! wer findet die fehler? und bitte konstruktive kritik


----------



## versus (6. Januar 2008)

@mod: es könnte so einfach sein:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dvt (6. Januar 2008)

Leute geht alle mal eine Runde biken, kühlt Eure Gemüter ab und in ein paar Tagen ist alles wieder gut.


----------



## gurkenfolie (6. Januar 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Um wieder zum Sinn des Threads zurückzukommen, ja gefällt mir auch sehr gut, schön Retro und passt einfach(Wer keine Kritik will das NICHT lesen: Ausser der XTR-Kurbel mag ich kein Teil wirklich von dem Bike,wobei Marta Red ziemlich cool sind und *geil* rote Speichennippel, also auch schöner LRS) aber es sieht gut aus. Das ist ein Titanrahmen oder? Die Farbe ist klasse.



was soll bitte an dem rad retro sein???


----------



## racejo (6. Januar 2008)

sorry.

siehe diskussion...


----------



## EvilEvo (6. Januar 2008)

@ Gurkenfolie:Ich finde(für mich persönlich),stimmt eigentlich nur das Bild mit der Starrgabel, wirkt das Bike ein bisschen an den Retrostil angelehnt, nicht zuletzt durch den recht filigranen Rahmen. Wenn du anderer Meinung bist bitteschön, war nur meine persönliche Meinung. Ich war vorhin biken, war auch schön sich mal wieder im Gelände auszutoben(welche Folgen das hatte kann man in meiner Galerie sehen) aber leider bin ich nach 20km von einer Regenfront überrascht worden, die mich dazu bewegt hat umzukehren. Da dreckige Bikes nicht als Kunst zählen, stell ich das Bild auch nicht hier rein, was wirklich sinnvoll finde, denn dreckig machen kann jeder und wenn das Schlammmuster aussieht wie Jesus.


----------



## [email protected]!t (6. Januar 2008)

starrbikes sind nicht automatisch retro, ich würde diesen titanrahmen jeden future-mässigen carbonrahmen vorziehen, toll das es von der marke sogar ein titan-rohloff rahmen gibt  (beliebäugel)


----------



## Re-spekt (7. Januar 2008)

jofon schrieb:


> mein vorschlag dazu: *wir, die vernünftigen*,



der ist ja Cool ! der gefällt mir am besten ! 

so alle wieder beruhigt ? 
schau ich mir die "Kunstwerke" mal an ! (klein die Bilder oder?)

Naja,
sind bestimmt tolle Räder - aber schaut aus wie von der Messe / Prospekt !


----------



## EvilEvo (7. Januar 2008)

Mein Traum wär auch ein Titanrahmen, nicht so dicke (aufgeblähte Carbonrohre) , ich finde einfach, durch die zarten Rohre, wirkt er ein bisschen wie ein Stahlbike (ja ich weis, Titanrahmen sind meist so dünn, da es völlig ausreicht zur Stabilität) aber das ist eben das was ich so toll finde.


----------



## Re-spekt (7. Januar 2008)

*hat noch jemand Rad-Kunstwerke ??? *
oder ein normales Rad welches zum Kunstwerk dekoriert oder umgebaut werden kann - oder ne kunstvolle Idee ein Foto zu schießen ! 


immer rein immer ran hier werden sie auch nicht schlimmer beschimpft als nebenan !


----------



## Clemens (8. Januar 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> *hat noch jemand Rad-Kunstwerke ??? *
> oder ein normales Rad welches zum Kunstwerk dekoriert oder umgebaut werden kann - oder ne kunstvolle Idee ein Foto zu schießen !
> 
> 
> immer rein immer ran hier werden sie auch nicht schlimmer beschimpft als nebenan !



Dann warten wir ja mal gespannt auf Dein CC-Kunstwerk!

Keine Angst, wir lästern auch nicht über die Stützräder und die bunten Schutzbleche - Hauptsache Dein Papa stellt ein anständiges Bildchen Deines Puckys hier vor!! Pubertierende Spammer wie Du sind wirklich ein Gewinn für jedes Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (9. Januar 2008)

ich hab meinem bike mal ein kleinen gefallen getan mit einem neuen rahmen:
Bergerk mercury sl  
siehe profielbild


----------



## ritzelschleifer (10. Januar 2008)




----------



## fatboy (10. Januar 2008)

Ui,

für meinen Geschmack farbtechnisch zu viel. Ist das kettenblatt grün? 

Den Rahmen find ich gut!


----------



## Der Yeti (10. Januar 2008)

Hm, also auch wenn das Foto fÃ¼r mich nach einer Menge Aufwand aussieht, hÃ¤tte man das schÃ¶ne rad besser in Scene setzen kÃ¶nnen. Ãber das GrÃ¼ne KB kann man streiten aber ich finde der Aufbau wÃ¶re um einiges gelungener wenn man als Basis einen schwarzen rahmen gewÃ¤hlt hÃ¤tte. 
Was sind das Ã¼berhaupt fÃ¼r "KÃ¤rtchen" hinten im Laufrad?

â¬dit: FÃ¼r ein konsequentes EinsÃ¤tzen der Farbe "rot" wÃ¤re wie gesagt ein schwarzer Frame besser gewesen, aber ich hÃ¤tte dann auch noch zu den vorhandenen roten Parts rote Naben und Schnellspanner gewÃ¤hlt.


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Januar 2008)

Ich finds schööööön!


----------



## Crazy Creek (10. Januar 2008)

mir gefällt es auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ritzelschleifer (10. Januar 2008)

die farbwahl ist ne lange geschichte.

angefangen hat das mit nem grauen kona unit und einer roten restekiste aus der ramschecke meines händlers:





der unit ist aber gleich am anfang gebrochen und weil kona cool und kulant ist gabs ein explosif als entschädigung:




deswegen auch das grüne KB. Die Karten sind Startnummern von holländischen Singlespeed Rennen.

und Montag gab es dann bei ebay für sehr wenig Geld das Berwerk Rohloff... 

alle drei verdienen den titel kunstwerk. das unit hatte die geilste optik, das kona fährt sich geil und ist schön bunt und über das bergwerk kann ich morgen mehr sagen.


----------



## EvilEvo (11. Januar 2008)

Also, das Bike (alle 3) wären wirklich ein tolles Diskussionsthema. So richtig gefällt mir das Bergwerk auch nicht, wirkt etwas überladen, und die Karten im Rad, mit der Hintergrundgeschichte ist es natürlich verständlich. Am schönsten find ich das grüne Kona, der Vorbau am Bergwerk sieht klasse aus. Insgesamt, durch die sehr persönliche Note und die viele Arbeit in allen Bikes kann man sie doch als Kunstwerke ansehen. Meine Meinung!


----------



## Deleted 8297 (11. Januar 2008)

Das graue mit der roten Stütze (Use?) sieht klasse aus und trifft genau meinen Geschmack, sowieso alles has rote Elemente enthält.


----------



## ritzelschleifer (11. Januar 2008)

Die Stütze ist eine Kore aus besseren Zeiten (Made in USA und EA70 Geröhr). Vorbau ist Hope, Die Kurbel stammt von Ratze Fatze und der Lenker von Acor und die Bar Ends von Control Tech...

Ich überlege beim Bergwerk einen der Flaschenhalter wieder abzubauen. Bei dem Alu Rahmen ist nicht viel Platz im Rahmendreieck, deswegen wirkt das 'n bissel gequetscht. Eigentlich brauch ich aber zwei Flaschenhalter... mal schauen.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (11. Januar 2008)

Ich trau mich hier, wenn auch nur mit ein paar kleineren Neuigkeiten, auch noch mal rein:
Ein paar Änderungen im Detail -> Die SID von den Aufklebern befreit, Barends demontiert, Lock-on Griffe montiert, SRAM PG990 wegen des roten Abschlussringes und des roten Spiders. Die letzten Shimanoteile sind der XT Umwerfer und die HG-7700. 










Gruß Zoid


----------



## faketreee (11. Januar 2008)

Sehr schön!
Was ist das für ein Rahmen? Gewicht? Preis?  Und ist der glänzend? Ich kann das grad nicht so erkennen... *g*


----------



## Re-spekt (11. Januar 2008)

es läuft recht gut im "Kunstwerke" Fred !

ja in der Tat die 1-2&3 Bikes mit der kl. Hintergrundgeschichte - das ist schon OK !

und die letzten Bilder (das Bike ist sichererlich gut) sind ja mal sehr gut gemacht 

es ist nett sich hier um-zu-schauen ! Danke !


----------



## Tobi-161 (11. Januar 2008)

was sind das denn für Achsen ? Bisher kenne ich zum Schrauben nur die Mounty-Lite, aber nicht in Rot!?

Ansonsten: sehr schön


----------



## Unrest (12. Januar 2008)

Fun Works Team Zero, welcher genau weiÃ ich nicht. 
Nen 5er ists nicht, ists nen 3er?
Den 5er kriegt man um die 170â¬ bei Actionsports.
Gewicht ist bei mir ~1,8kg, allerdings bei 21" - bin nen Riese und dementsprechend schwer.


----------



## M!tch (12. Januar 2008)

das letzte bike mit der cleanen optik und den roten details finde ich sehr schÃ¶n, obwohl mittelklasseparts verbaut sind. (wohl der beweis, dass ein schÃ¶nes cc-bike nicht zwingend 4000â¬+ kosten muss)
das bunte bike auf dem kinderspielplatz finde ich persÃ¶nlich einfach nur extrem hÃ¤sslich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8297 (12. Januar 2008)

Mein Univega


----------



## M!tch (12. Januar 2008)

auch wenn andere es warscheinlich überladen finden werden, gefällt es mir wirklich sehr gut.


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Januar 2008)

Jau. Mir gefällts auch!


----------



## Northern lite (12. Januar 2008)

wenn die Farbe passen sollte, wäre ein roter Hope Vorbau zur Use Sattelstütze der absolute Hammer!!!!

Ich denke das dürfte sehr stimmig aussehen!!!


----------



## Jaypeare (12. Januar 2008)

Ungewöhnlich, aber hat was. Wie bist du mit dem Fulcrum-LRS zufrieden?


----------



## Deleted 8297 (12. Januar 2008)

Die Fulcrums sind ganz neu und gerad erst angebaut, gefahren bin ich noch nicht, hier regnet es ständig.


----------



## mete (12. Januar 2008)




----------



## [email protected]!t (12. Januar 2008)

fett


----------



## hhninja81 (12. Januar 2008)

[email protected]!t schrieb:


> fett



RICHTIG FETT, traumhaft schön!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (12. Januar 2008)

krasse scheis.se


----------



## CSB (12. Januar 2008)

Black and beautifull !   

Gewicht?


----------



## CSB (12. Januar 2008)

Solche Bikes halten den CC-Kunstwerke Fred am Leben...


----------



## M!tch (12. Januar 2008)

zweifellos ein geiles bike, aber die bilder im leichtbauthread gefallen mir besser. (stichwort: ruhiger bildhintergrund)


----------



## versus (12. Januar 2008)

grossartig


----------



## mete (12. Januar 2008)

Vielen Dank für die positiven Resonanzen, das Gewicht schwankt, je nach Reifen, zur Zeit sind es 8,2Kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeierFox (12. Januar 2008)

Für meinen Geschmack viel zu vulominöse Reifen, sehen ein bischen aus wie son Schnee-Fahrrad mit Ballonreifen und passen nicht in das hart-(und-leicht-)aber-herzlich-Konzept.


----------



## cluso (12. Januar 2008)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> Ich trau mich hier, wenn auch nur mit ein paar kleineren Neuigkeiten, auch noch mal rein:
> Ein paar Änderungen im Detail -> Die SID von den Aufklebern befreit, Barends demontiert, Lock-on Griffe montiert, SRAM PG990 wegen des roten Abschlussringes und des roten Spiders. Die letzten Shimanoteile sind der XT Umwerfer und die HG-7700.
> 
> Gruß Zoid




Schönes schlichtes zeitloses Rad und grandiose Bilder.


----------



## Carcassonne (12. Januar 2008)

Mit Liebe zum Detail und Sorgfalt alles aufeinander abgestimmt - auch farblich. Trotzdem kann ich die matt-schwarzen Hobel im Gothic-Design nicht mehr sehen; hoffentlich kommt bald wieder etwas mehr Farbe in Mode...


----------



## KleinerHirsch (12. Januar 2008)

@mete: was ist denn das für ein Rahmen? Der Monostay sieht h aus!


----------



## Markus996 (12. Januar 2008)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> hoffentlich kommt bald wieder etwas mehr Farbe in Mode...


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen! Ich kann auch keine schwarzen Rahmen mehr sehen. Beispielsweise mete's Bike wäre mir persönlich zu dunkel.


----------



## Jako (13. Januar 2008)

für mich ist mein stahlrenner mit etwas über 10 kg ein kunstwerk......gruß jako


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Januar 2008)

Ich hätte vielleicht schwarze Kurbeln oder wenigstens Blätter und schwarze V-Brakes genommen. Aber sonst haste vollkommen recht, sehr schönes Rad.


----------



## [email protected]!t (13. Januar 2008)

Jako schrieb:


> für mich ist mein stahlrenner mit etwas über 10 kg ein kunstwerk......gruß jako



für mich auch


----------



## EvilEvo (13. Januar 2008)

Macht optisch schon was her. Geiler Rahmen(Rocky Mountain oder) schöner LRS, wirkt elegant, aber es gibt Bikes die mehr Kunstwerk sind, trotzdem schön das Gerät.


----------



## Northern lite (13. Januar 2008)

mmmhhh....

sorry, aber für mich rirkt das Bike irgendwie..... sagen wir mal "STELZIG"

ich kann nicht genau sagen weswegen, aber mein Fall ist es nicht wirklich....


Ich denke auch, dass eine schwarze Kurbel es stimmiger machen würde. Zumal Sattelstütze und Vorbau aktuelle Modelle sind und die Kurbel doch schon eher klassisch ist. Wenn dann entweder komplett klassisch oder komplett mit aktuellen Parts aufbauen. So fehlt mir irgendwie ein durchgängiger roter Faden.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homopus (13. Januar 2008)

Na ja, für ein stückchen Kunst wird ich meine neueste Errungenschaft schon halten, leicht und wendig ist es auch, aber CC wohl eher nicht, eher sowas wie ein langhubiges Marathon...aber zeigen wollt ich euch dieses Wahnsinnsteil trotzdem. Das Distance selbst ist zwar schon ein 2005ér Modell, es wurde im Herbst 06 neu gekauft aber erst letzte Woche erstmalig fahrbereit montiert. soweit ich weiß ist es so ziemlich das einzige in D. Habe die letzten Monate versucht möglichst viele neue und leichte Anbauteile des Modelljahres 2005 zu ergatternum es weitestgehends original aufzubauen, wie dem auch sei trotz der sauschweren 5050xx in pink wiegt das Schätzchen ehrliche 12,8kg. Leider sind die Hope-Scheiben in pink nicht rechtzeitig eingetrudelt..Eure Meinung und konstruktive Kritik ist ausdrücklich erwünscht ( nur wenn sie nicht niederschmetternd ist )


----------



## M!tch (13. Januar 2008)

omg. bitte, bitte, kann schnell jemand ein schönes bike posten, bevor es wieder los geht?


----------



## Markus996 (13. Januar 2008)

M!tch schrieb:


> omg. bitte, bitte, kann schnell jemand ein schönes bike posten, bevor es wieder los geht?



Okay, hier  (auch wenn's dreckig und nicht, wie einige wohl erwarten, mit der Zahnbürste geputzt ist etc...):


----------



## EvilEvo (13. Januar 2008)

homopus schrieb:


> Leider sind die Hope-Scheiben in pink nicht rechtzeitig eingetrudelt..



NICHT PINK um gottes Willen NICHT PINK! Das wahrscheinlich einzige Bike dieser Art in Dt. und du willst es mit Pink versauen? Bitte nicht. Naja, ich garantiere dir, dann mag es keiner mehr. Eigentlich ist es nämlich richtig chick, auch wenn absolut nicht CC, bei dem Federweg und den Pedalen.

Zu dem Stevens, auch mehr schnelles CC-Gerät zum Spass haben, weniger Kunstwerk, aber es sieht dafür richtig toll aus.


----------



## Der P (13. Januar 2008)

Hmmm...ob ich mich trauen soll? Fertig so wie ich es haben will ist es noch nciht (wird es aber wohl auch nie wirklich sein) aber es steckt ne Menge Zeit drin. Ist zwar ein Versander Rahmen aber kein einziges originales Teil mehr dran (shit doch, der Umwerfer   ). Also denk ich versuch ich es mal. Wenn es auf zuviel Gegenwehr stößt entferne ich es wieder


----------



## dominique (13. Januar 2008)

hab das Seven zwar schon In der Titanium un im Leichtbau Forum gepostet, warum nicht auch hier


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Januar 2008)

Das Seven gefällt mir. Schön stimmig. Die Reifen sehen aber an dem schlanken Rahmen zu Fett aus. Dachte erst, dass es 2.5-2.7er sind


----------



## dominique (13. Januar 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Das Seven gefällt mir. Schön stimmig. Die Reifen sehen aber an dem schlanken Rahmen zu Fett aus. Dachte erst, dass es 2.5-2.7er sind



bei Gelegenheit kommen Schwalbe drauf


----------



## versus (13. Januar 2008)

das elsworth finde ich persönlich schauderhaft - allerdings hatte ich schon immer eine abneigung gegen y-rahmen. sicher ein gut funktionierendes rad, aber schon diese massige schwinge - neinneinnein...
das stevens und das poison sind sicher gute cc-bikes, aber nichts was zu begeisterung führt #

das seven ist ein traum   .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (13. Januar 2008)

dominique schrieb:


> bei Gelegenheit kommen Schwalbe drauf



Lass bloß die Reifen drauf  

Ich find die optisch dicken Dinger gerade hübsch und die Optik
täuscht ja auch denn vom Rollwiderstand sind sie besser als RR.


----------



## Re-spekt (14. Januar 2008)

Ich muß meinen Senf doch wieder dazugeben ! 

nur weil der Eigner ein Künstler sein könnte - ist das Rad auf dem er fährt noch lange keins ! das fängt mit dem ersten Bild (oben) schon an
ein altes Teil dann ein Moped ohne Motor mit schlechten Detailaufnahmen
und das Blaue erst,was ist dran?- die Tumbnails muß ich wohl nicht beschreiben ! (was denkt ihr eigentlich)

es wird nicht besser ! leider !


----------



## timor1975 (14. Januar 2008)

Aus meinem vermeintlichen Kunstwerk ist ein schnödes Winterrad geworden. Und gerade deshalb zeige ich es hier!


----------



## CSB (14. Januar 2008)

Probier mal das hintere Schutzblech ein paar cm über den Reifen zu platzieren...


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Januar 2008)

Mir gefällts, besonders auf dem ersten. Was ist das fürn Reifen hinten? hutchinson?


----------



## Silencium (14. Januar 2008)

Brauchste 'ne Brille?  

Steht doch Michelin drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _manuele_ (14. Januar 2008)

sieht eher aus wie maxxis... wenn wir übers selbe rad reden!!?


----------



## M!tch (14. Januar 2008)

wenn es um das letzte bike geht, dann sind es zum ersten zwei verschiedene bikes, von denen zumindest das letzte hier eindeutig nichts zu suchen hat.
zum anderen ist auf dem ersten bike hinten ein hutchinson, vorn ein maxxis und auf dem zweiten zweimal michelin drauf. somit hatte jeder irgendwie recht. (hätte man aber auch selbst sehen können)


----------



## Re-spekt (14. Januar 2008)

ist doch alles nicht Diskusionswürdig ! 
wann kommen wieder "Kunstwerke" ersatzweise kunstvolle Fotos ?


----------



## Racer09 (14. Januar 2008)

Schiebe dann nochmal was als Lückenfüller ein...



, damit`s nicht zu CC-Bikelastig wird

Ps. mein neues ist in der Mache, aber noch ne Baustelle (siehe Signatur). Wenns fertig ist, stell ich`s hier vor...


----------



## racejo (14. Januar 2008)

mMn das leichteste renntaugliche bike hier im forum.

wieso tauscht du es eigentlich gegen ein fully?


----------



## Racer09 (14. Januar 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> mMn das leichteste renntaugliche bike hier im forum.
> 
> wieso tauscht du es eigentlich gegen ein fully?



a. Neugierig auf Fully 
b. will 08 mehr lange MA fahren und da seh ich ein leichtes Fully schon im Vorteil


----------



## mete (14. Januar 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> mMn das leichteste renntaugliche bike hier im forum.
> 
> wieso tauscht du es eigentlich gegen ein fully?



Über Reifen und Scheiben lässt sich aber meiner Meinung nach schon kräftig streiten....


----------



## racejo (14. Januar 2008)

ja hast du schon recht. auch pedale sind eher fragwürdig.

welches bike würdest du als das renntauglichste hier im forum bezeichnen?


----------



## Hugo (14. Januar 2008)

meins is renntauglich , aber ma was anderes. 
was wog denn das futschi?


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Januar 2008)

@racer09: Beide sehr geil, besonders das Epic. Das ist Kunst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silencium (14. Januar 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> ist doch alles nicht Diskusionswürdig !
> wann kommen wieder "Kunstwerke" ersatzweise kunstvolle Fotos ?





du hast keine ahnung mein freund und kannst nur rumpöblen.
das beste - du fühlst dich dabei auch noch irgendwie toll...  

das obere bild von timor ist definitiv geil


----------



## lemma (14. Januar 2008)

wenn ihr respekt ständig zitiert umgeht ihr meine ignore funktion


----------



## Racer09 (14. Januar 2008)

Hugo schrieb:


> meins is renntauglich , aber ma was anderes.
> was wog denn das futschi?



7,8kg.

Und was anderes, was ist an den Pedalen, den Reifen und den Scheiben auszusetzten? Klar die Scheiben und die Reifen sind nicht für jedes Terrain perfekt, für trockene, normale CC-Kurse ist die Kombo super (bin das Rad so bei den 24h von Duisburg gefahren (Foto enstand ca 3std. nach der Zielankunft Zuhause)) und für andere Bedingungen hatte ich andere nahezu identische LRS, mit anderer Bereifung und anderen Scheiben, sodaß ich nur den LRS wechseln mußte. Zu den Pedalen, denke die sind Haltbarer wie 4Ti`s.


----------



## mete (14. Januar 2008)

Racer09 schrieb:


> 7,8kg.
> 
> Und was anderes, was ist an den Pedalen, den Reifen und den Scheiben auszusetzten? Klar die Scheiben und die Reifen sind nicht für jedes Terrain perfekt, für trockene, normale CC-Kurse ist die Kombo super (bin das Rad so bei den 24h von Duisburg gefahren (Foto enstand ca 3std. nach der Zielankunft Zuhause)) und für andere Bedingungen hatte ich andere nahezu identische LRS, mit anderer Bereifung und anderen Scheiben, sodaß ich nur den LRS wechseln mußte. Zu den Pedalen, denke die sind Haltbarer wie 4Ti`s.



Dann sind es aber auch keine 7,8kg mehr.., für manche CC- Kurse reicht eben auch eine Starrgabel und singlespeed, ich will mich nicht aus dem Fenster lehnen, was nun renntauglich ist und was nicht, dazu sind die Vorlieben zu verschieden, bei vielen Dornen funktionieren die Reifen z.B. auch mit Tubelesskit überhaupt nicht, da die Durchstiche viel zu groß sind, um ordentlich abgedichtet zu werden...


----------



## Re-spekt (14. Januar 2008)

ja Timor (dein Freund?) aber ja und erst die super Schutzbleche  (Real-Markt) 

24 Betrachter - 16 Mitglieder und 8 die sich nicht beteiligen wollen ! echt großes Kino (wo sind die besagten 100.000)

nix gegen das Rad von Racer09 sieht ganz gut aus, und weil es so leicht ist kann es sicher auch als "Kunstwerk" gelten (hoffentlich ist es wirklich so leicht) aber alle hier (25-50) kennen es doch schon !
P.S. an Racer09 - ich warte auf dein Epiq ! (beeil dich)


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Januar 2008)

So jetzt auch mal ein Foto von mir in normaler Qualität (hoffe ich).
Mein schwarzes Phantom, garantiert 100% Customaufbau und keinerlei Stangenware. 







Suche noch dringend nach einer R7 oder MZ Marathon mit schwarzen Standrohren...

Ansonsten kommen noch silber Kettenblattschrauben und silber Hopespanner ran. Und ein neuer LRS ist auch fällig.


----------



## Exekuhtot (14. Januar 2008)

NEIN !!! Falscher Thread!


----------



## Re-spekt (14. Januar 2008)

das Rad ist ja schon recht cool (gefällt mir) aber warum steht es in einem Trümmer-Grundstück ? oder sieht´s bei euch immer so aus ?

ein Vorschlag aus meiner Sicht : Gabelunterteil in matt-schwarz - (und Flaschenhalter in Alu glanz-schwarz ! fertig !


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Januar 2008)

War irgendwie früher meine Fotoecke und jetzt habe ich zu spät gemerkt, dass es da etwas kramig ist Die tage kommen Fotos vom Trail.
Gabel lackieren? Mal schauen. Das mit den Flaschenhaltern muss ich mir auch nochmal überlegen, da die Monocages imo die besten sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (14. Januar 2008)

@racer09: Du hast sicher bewießen, was möglich ist, und was man im Rennen (bei entsprechenden Bedingungen) gerade noch so verwenden kann, aber für mein Geschmack hast du den Grad des machbaren überschritten. Ich möchte dich jetzt hier nicht öffendlich Fragen (kannst ja mal per pm) wieviel Defekte du im letzten Jahr hattest, weil du ja irgendwo auch Sponsorgebunde und abhängig bist (hast du auf jeden Fall mal so verlauten lassen).

Das die tune naben am Bike nicht 100% renntauglich sind weißt du selber, sonst würdest du ans neue keine dtswiss naben bauen. Auch die clavicula war wohl nicht immer der totale Hit, aber lassen wir das.
Wenn du für dich sagen kannst das du -mit ensprechen viel Defekten- dein Bike so als renntauglich einschätzen würdest, dann ist das wohl auch so. 
Mein Ziel für nächste Saison ist es ohne Defekt (weder Platten, noch sonst n Quatsch durchzukommen - gut wenn man in ne Sägeblatt reinfährt un nen 5cm schlitz hat, leigst nicht unbedingt am Reifen...) durchzukommen, alles andere ist für mich einfach untauglich. Es sind zu wenig wichtige Rennen nächstes Jahr, als dass man sich wirklich mal zwei Defekte hintereinander leisten kann, also muss das Zeug halt einfach halten. 

Auch wenn ich entsprechende Kleingeld hätte würde ich an mein Bike keine tune NAben, thm Clavicula, r7, oder xpedo pedale (auch keine 4ti, aber das ist was anderes) bauen. Das Risiko wiegt die paar gramm nicht auf, und ich möchte auch im rennen nicht immer den Gedanken im Hinterkopf haben: Vorsicht, es könnte was passieren, sondern es muss 100% Vertrauen zum Material da sein. Flyweights würd ich auch bei nem 24Stunde/Waldautobahn/ etc Rennen nicht draufziehen, das reicht eine größere Scherbe un der Riss ist drin. die Bremsscheiben halte ich dann schon eher mehr für Renntauglich, es geht ja nicht darum ne transalp zu fahren sondern n 24h Rennen un bei entsprechender Bremstechnik sicher kein Problem.

Edit: wieso ärger ich mich im Nachhinein eigendlich immer, das ich bei respekt auf Beitrag anzeigen drück?  Hoff ich, das er vielleicht mal was sinnvolles sagt?


----------



## versus (14. Januar 2008)

keroson schrieb:


> Das die tune naben am Bike nicht 100% renntauglich sind weißt du selber, sonst würdest du ans neue keine dtswiss naben bauen.



seit wann sind denn tune naben nicht racetauglich ??? ich kenne tune naben als langlebige sorglosteile  



keroson schrieb:


> Edit: wieso ärger ich mich im Nachhinein eigendlich immer, das ich bei respekt auf Beitrag anzeigen drück?  Hoff ich, das er vielleicht mal was sinnvolles sagt?


----------



## [email protected] (14. Januar 2008)

das ist mal meins :




bergwerk mercury sl ist noch nicht fertig


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Januar 2008)

Sorry Bueschi, das ist weder schön, und schon gar kein Kunstwerk. Mit einer schwarzen Gabel würde es schon ein wenig stimmiger aussehen.



mete schrieb:


>



Das ist ein Kunstwerk und sieht einfach nur genial aus. Ebenso wie der rote vor kurzem gezeigt 10kg Stahlrenner.


----------



## CSB (15. Januar 2008)

> Das Risiko wiegt die paar gramm nicht auf, und ich möchte auch im rennen nicht immer den Gedanken im Hinterkopf haben: Vorsicht, es könnte was passieren, sondern es muss 100% Vertrauen zum Material da sein.



Seh ich genau so!
Ich finde es kommt allerdings noch auf das Einsatzgebiet des Bikes an!
Grobe CC-Kurse, Waldautobahn-Marathons, Langstrecken- bzw. Zeitrennen...man könnte sich für jeden Zweck ein spezielles Bike aufbauen.
Oder man schaut nicht auf jedes Gramm und hat ein HT für praktisch jeden Einsatzzweck!
Und sind wir mal ehrlich: wer ein Rennen mit einem 10 kg HT nicht gewinnt, der gewinnt es auch nicht mit einem 8 kg HT.



> Das die tune naben am Bike nicht 100% renntauglich sind weißt du selber, sonst würdest du ans neue keine dtswiss naben bauen.



Ich bin 2 Jahre lang mit meinem Tune LRS Rennen und Touren gefahren ohne dass es Stress mit den Teilen gab...dann war allerdings der Freilauf hin.
...ist doch ne gute Pannenstatistik oder?


----------



## [email protected] (15. Januar 2008)

@tigersclaws
keine angst ich bin gerade am aufrüsten und will mir eine durin reinbauen aber erst nkommen noch neue lauräder an die eihe (wenn ich mal nochmal geld habe  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer09 (15. Januar 2008)

keroson schrieb:


> @racer09: Du hast sicher bewießen, was möglich ist, und was man im Rennen (bei entsprechenden Bedingungen) gerade noch so verwenden kann, aber für mein Geschmack hast du den Grad des machbaren überschritten. Ich möchte dich jetzt hier nicht öffendlich Fragen (kannst ja mal per pm) wieviel Defekte du im letzten Jahr hattest, weil du ja irgendwo auch Sponsorgebunde und abhängig bist (hast du auf jeden Fall mal so verlauten lassen).
> 
> Das die tune naben am Bike nicht 100% renntauglich sind weißt du selber, sonst würdest du ans neue keine dtswiss naben bauen. Auch die clavicula war wohl nicht immer der totale Hit, aber lassen wir das.
> Wenn du für dich sagen kannst das du -mit ensprechen viel Defekten- dein Bike so als renntauglich einschätzen würdest, dann ist das wohl auch so.
> ...




Hi, kann da auch Öffentlich zu Stellung nehmen, ist kein Prob da ich für 08 Vogelfrei bin.... Auch wenns der ein oder andere nicht erwartet, die Defekte hielten sich echt in Grenzen. Einmal wurden die Lager der Clavicula getauscht, einmal der rechte Kurbelarm der Clavicula wegen eines Minischadens (siehe mein Fotoalbum), 1Paar Xpedo Titanpedale getauscht (zu großes Achsspiel), 1x Kette getauscht, 1 Platten mit nem 2,1 Speedking (riesen Durchstich), gegen Ende der Saison innerhalb weniger Wochen 4 x Freilaufkörper der Tune gerissen. Alle diese Defekte haben nie zu einem Totalausfall geführt, selbst mit dem Platten und den Freilaufschäden hab ichs immer noch zum Materialdepot geschafft. Von daher bezeichne ich das Bike so als voll Renntauglich, bin damit 07 23 Ma und CC Rennen gefahren.

Apropro große Scherbe, mit sowas kriegst du jeden Reifen kaputt. Im Vergleich, ich hatte in Duisburg mit Flywheigts keinen Platten andere mit "richtigen" Reifen schon, evtl Fahrweise (vorausschauend fahren!!!!)? 
Und was man mit der R7 für ein Risiko eingehen sollte ist mir schleierhaft...


----------



## Hugo (15. Januar 2008)

ich denke die renntauglichkeit is wirklich sehr sehr subjektiv.
ich hab persöhnlich noch nie nen platten im rennen gehabt, dafür sind mir gabeln kaputt gegangen, ketten gerissen oder bremsscheiben haben sich aufgelöst....
mit den explorer SS bin ich sogar über die alpen gedüst und gab trotzdem keine reifenpanne, mein partner hatte irgendwelche 2,2er oder 2,4er schlappen (Big Jim oder sowas) drauf und hat die sich an ner scharfen kante aufgeschlitzt.

Wieder n anderer Kumpel hat sich in Schotten den linken Kurbelarm der XTR (960er) abgetreten...is deswegen die xtr jetz keine renntaugliche Kurbel mehr?

Die meisten defekte gehn auf Montagefehler zurück, is so und wird sich auch nicht ändern. Wem nicht auffällt dass seine Pedale Spiel haben braucht sich nicht wundern wenn plötzlich das Lager platzt, wer mit dem falschen Luftdruck auf die falsche Strecke geht, braucht sich nich wundern wenn er n Platten heimfährt und wer vergisst den Lockout vor dem Downhill raus zu machen, dem geht eben die Gabel übern Jordan.
Falsch genietete Ketten und nicht fest angezogene Schrauben braucht man gar nich erwähnen, zählen wohl aber immer noch zu den Gründen für locker 60-70% aller Defekte während Rennen. Da wird vorher das Rad nochmal auf Vordermann gebracht und dann wundert man sich dass irgendwas den Geist aufgibt


----------



## EvilEvo (15. Januar 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @tigersclaws
> keine angst ich bin gerade am aufrüsten und will mir eine durin reinbauen aber erst nkommen noch neue lauräder an die eihe (wenn ich mal nochmal geld habe  )



Also, es ist zwar ein schönes Bike, aber echt noch nicht reif für hier, wobei der Rahmen ja schon fast ein Kunstwerk ist *g*. Mach was ordentliches drauß, Durin ist ne Klasse Idee, nicht die Stangenware Recon(ausser wenn man sie richtig edel lackieren würde). 
das Cycle-Team Bike weiter oben ist nun wirklich kein Kunstwerk, wobei die Bremsgriffe iwie interessant aussehn, aber die Teile sind eigentlich normale Race-Teile, sicher robust und leicht, aber eben normal, demnach könnt ich ja mein "Custom-made" Diamondback auch reinstellen, das hat wenigstens ein paar eloxierte Teile und Titankram dran. Nix für Ungut, aber der Rahmen geht irgendwie garnicht, sieht billig aus, sry.


----------



## hoeckle (15. Januar 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Nix für Ungut, aber der Rahmen geht irgendwie garnicht, sieht billig aus, sry.


 
Ist die "Hausmarke" eines lokalen Bikeshops....


----------



## dreale (15. Januar 2008)

.... gewisse bikes sind noch nicht reif für diese Galerie und gewisse User sind (noch) nicht reif für dieses Forum...


----------



## keroson (15. Januar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> seit wann sind denn tune naben nicht racetauglich ??? ich kenne tune naben als langlebige sorglosteile





Racer09 schrieb:


> [...]gegen Ende der Saison innerhalb weniger Wochen 4 x Freilaufkörper der Tune gerissen.



genau das hab ich gemeint...



Racer09 schrieb:


> Alle diese Defekte haben nie zu einem Totalausfall geführt, selbst mit dem Platten und den Freilaufschäden hab ichs immer noch zum Materialdepot geschafft. Von daher bezeichne ich das Bike so als voll Renntauglich, bin damit 07 23 Ma und CC Rennen gefahren.
> 
> Apropro große Scherbe, mit sowas kriegst du jeden Reifen kaputt. Im Vergleich, ich hatte in Duisburg mit Flywheigts keinen Platten andere mit "richtigen" Reifen schon, evtl Fahrweise (vorausschauend fahren!!!!)?
> Und was man mit der R7 für ein Risiko eingehen sollte ist mir schleierhaft...



Wenn es dir ausreicht zum Materialdepot zu kommen ist das in Ordnung, aber da ist dann bei mir der Hintergedanke im Kopf: vorsichtig fahren, bis zum nächsten Materialdepot ist es noch ne Weile.
Und solche "Kopfsachen" können sich ziemlich auf die Leistung auswirken. Bsp: Heubach, du unten am 2. Materialdepot vorbei, und dann kommt noch ideser eklige Wurzeltrail, da möcht ich dann lieber nix von wegen zu leichtem Material im KOpf haben. Wenn du das nichts hast okay. Ich an der Stelle auf deinem Bike, wär nix.
Ob es jetzt 9,0 oder 7,7 sind macht glaub ich im Rennen nicht mehr wirklich die Welt aus. Nur weiß ich bei 9,0, das ich mit meinem Bike begrab absolute (persönliche) Grenze fahren kann, und das nicht das bike die downhill Geschwindigkeit bestimmt sondern die (vorhandene oder nicht vorhandene) Fahrtechnik des Fahrers. (Und hier kommt jetzt die Stelle mit der r7, wegen mangelnder Performance (meine persönliche Meinung, deine kann anderst sein)).
Ich gehöre zu den Leuten, die wenn sie sich ein downhill anschaun, zehn mal runterfahren 2-3 mal (mehr oder weniger kontroliert) Stürzen, weil sie zu schnell waren, und erst dann zufrieden sind, wenn sie das absolute rausgeholht haben. Für mich gehört dazu, das ein renntaugliches Bike das aushält. (Das gilt übrigens auch für den ein oder anderen Weltcup Fahrer, z.B.  Ralpf Näf in St. Märgen O-Ton: "selbst die Weiber sind da vorher runtergekommen..."  fragt sich nur wie  )

So jetzt genug palaver, am WE dürfte mein Bike (bis auf Kurbel die noch getauscht wird, Barends-Lieferschwierigkeiten und Zuganschlagschrauben, die sind noch beim eloxieren) fertig sein, dann gibts mal wieder n paar Bilder


----------



## kettenknecht (15. Januar 2008)

Hugo schrieb:


> ...Falsch genietete Ketten...



Mit altem/gebrauchtem Niet oder inwiefern falsch ?


----------



## Rasende Nase (15. Januar 2008)

Hallo Jungs! Hätte bis vor kurzen nicht gewagt eines meiner Bikes hier in dieser Kunstwerk Galerie zu zeigen. Aber was man zuweilen hier zu sehen bekommt, habe ich keine Scheu mehr auch meines zu zeigen.
Es ist absolut low Budget! Und Kunstwerk?? Für mich schon. Denn es ist alles von mir selbst aufgebaut und deshalb auch einzigartig.
So! Jetzt könnt ihr mich verreissen.
Schönen Abend noch.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Januar 2008)

Geil! Kunst!


----------



## faketreee (15. Januar 2008)

Aufkleber von den Felgen runter und die Schriftzüge auf den Reifen mitm schwarzen Edding übermalen - perfekt.
Aber so siehts auch schon scharf aus... die Idee mit dem roten Aheadspacer passend zur Sattelklemme finde ich gelungen! Über Kurbel und Schlatwerk könnte man streiten.... muss man aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (15. Januar 2008)

faketreee schrieb:


> Aufkleber von den Felgen runter und die Schriftzüge auf den Reifen mitm schwarzen Edding übermalen - perfekt.
> .



  Ohne Worte oder


----------



## Hugo (15. Januar 2008)

kettenknecht schrieb:


> Mit altem/gebrauchtem Niet oder inwiefern falsch ?



z.b. oder einfach mit dem falschen werkzeug.
der nietdrücker der am Alien dran ist mag für unterwegs taugen, aber zu Hause sollte man dann n anständigen Nieter haben


----------



## Re-spekt (15. Januar 2008)

das ist hier echt ein Fred !! 
mit Edings malen oder gebrauchten Nieten - 
Mensch, ich hab die Suppe in den Augen stehen !


P.S.
hier drunter kommt wieder so ein beweiß (jetzt wird er auch noch beleidigend, aber ist klar -wenn Inhalt schwindet)


----------



## CSB (16. Januar 2008)

> das ist hier echt ein Fred !!
> mit Edings malen oder gebrauchten Nieten -
> Mensch, ich hab die Suppe in den Augen stehen !
> Gestern 21:47



Fresse halten ist momentan schwer angesagt!!
Besonders für Pseudo Bike Schwuchteln wie du eine bist!!!!
Noch so'n Ding...Augenring!


----------



## kettenknecht (16. Januar 2008)

Hugo schrieb:


> z.b. oder einfach mit dem falschen werkzeug.
> der nietdrücker der am Alien dran ist mag für unterwegs taugen, aber zu Hause sollte man dann n anständigen Nieter haben



Verstehe, Danke  



> das ist hier echt ein Fred !!
> mit Edings malen oder gebrauchten Nieten -
> Mensch, ich hab die Suppe in den Augen stehen !



Hmmmm, du scheinst einer von der ganz besonderen Sorte zu sein


----------



## versus (16. Januar 2008)

*könnt ihr es bitte wirklich mal bleiben lassen das geseier von bello zu zitieren !?!?!?*


----------



## M!tch (16. Januar 2008)

CSB schrieb:


> Fresse halten ist momentan schwer angesagt!!
> Besonders für Pseudo Bike Schwuchteln wie du eine bist!!!!
> Noch so'n Ding...Augenring!



Diskutiere nie mit einem Idioten. Er zieht dich auf sein Niveau herab und schlägt dich dort durch Erfahrung.  
aber im ernst: sowas ist nicht besser, noch ändert es die stimmung hier.

@nase: selten so ein geiles "low budget" bike gesehen. aber so low budget finde ich es gar nicht, von kurbel und schaltwerk - was sicherlich vernunftsentscheidungen waren - abgesehen. vielen parts sieht man den preis doch nicht an, wenn man sie nicht kennt. und bei den scheiben, der gabel, den reifen oder den rot eloxierten teilen, sieht man doch, dass du nicht auf den preis, sondern auf das gesamtkozept geachtet hast.


----------



## CSB (16. Januar 2008)

Sorry....wollt eigentlich nicht rumstressen.
Leider war ich gestern Nacht alles andere als nüchtern ...sozusagen unzurechnungsfähig 
Ich möchte mich ganz offiziell für meine unpassende Wortwahl entschuldigen



> Aufkleber von den Felgen runter und die Schriftzüge auf den Reifen mitm schwarzen Edding übermalen - perfekt



"Es sind Kleinigkeiten die Perfektion ausmachen, aber Perfektion ist keine Kleinigkeit"




.


----------



## Aison (16. Januar 2008)

faketreee schrieb:


> Aufkleber von den Felgen runter und die Schriftzüge auf den Reifen mitm schwarzen Edding übermalen - perfekt.



Bikes ohne irgendwelche Schriftzüge finde ich äusserst langweilig. Ein Schriftzug kann genauso Struktur und Farbe ins Gesamte bringen, natürlich muss es irgendwie passen. Das komplett schwarze Bike dagegen mit den paar goldenen Teilen wirkt auf mich völlig uninteressant.

Dazu kommt: lieber paar Aufschriften drauf und das Bike fast gratis als nix und stundenlange bastelei und grosse Ausgaben 

_Das Wort Kunst ist vom lateinischen Wort "ars" hergeleitet worden und bedeutet soviel wie "Geschicklichkeit oder Fertigkeit". Kunst ist etwas Subjektives, keiner kann sagen das ein anderer was anderes sieht oder das gleiche sieht, wie der Künstler selbst._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (16. Januar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> *könnt ihr es bitte wirklich mal bleiben lassen das geseier von bello zu zitieren !?!?!?*




Und nicht mehr auf Herrn  *de-fekt *eingehen. Sinnloses Unterfangen.


----------



## _manuele_ (16. Januar 2008)

ich find das Rad von der Rasenden Nase auch extrem passend.. Egal ob low budget.. Sieht nicht so aus zumindest.. Und weniger kÃ¶nnen als nen 3000â¬ Bike wirds auch nicht! Wieviel ist das Gewicht? 


Kannste uns mal verraten wieviel das Rad insg. gekostet hat. WÃ¼rd mir eventuell auch mal gedanken  machen Ã¼ber so ein Teil fÃ¼r meine Freundin zu bauen!


----------



## Rasende Nase (16. Januar 2008)

Kannste uns mal verraten wieviel das Rad insg. gekostet hat. Würd mir eventuell auch mal gedanken  machen über so ein Teil für meine Freundin zu bauen![/QUOTE]

Hallo! Freut mich wenn dir mein Bike gefällt! Wieviel das Rad insgesammt gekostet hat, kann ich beim besten Willen nicht sagen. An dem Rad waren schon so viele Teile verbaut die immer wieder ausgetauscht wurden und durch etwas anderes ersetzt wurden. Die alten Teile wurden über Ebay verkauft. Das geht bis jetzt schon 1 1/2 Jahre so und es ist noch immer nicht fertig ( Antrieb und Schaltung kommen als nächstes ). Mein Grundgedanke war, mir ein Bike aufzubauen, dass so günstig als nur möglich, aber auch Optisch einigermassen ansprechend ist. Mann muss nur viel Zeit  und Geduld investieren um Ebay oder andere Bikemärkte zu durchfosten. Das einzig neue daran ist die Bereifung und wiegt so wie es da steht leider 10,4kg.  Noch!
Schönen Gruss!


----------



## Rasende Nase (16. Januar 2008)

Zitat Aison: Das Wort Kunst ist vom lateinischen Wort "ars" hergeleitet worden und bedeutet soviel wie "Geschicklichkeit oder Fertigkeit". Kunst ist etwas Subjektives, keiner kann sagen das ein anderer was anderes sieht oder das gleiche sieht, wie der Künstler selbst.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

PERFEKT!!!
Eine der besten Antworten die ich in diesen Fred gelesen habe! 
Mit einigen Worten präzise auf den Punkt gebracht, um was es hier überhaupt geht!
DANKE


----------



## Deleted 76843 (16. Januar 2008)

Mir gefällt das Rad sehr gut! Schriftzüge (vorallem auf den Felgen) würde ich drauf lassen!


----------



## Rasende Nase (16. Januar 2008)

billi joe schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das Rad sehr gut! Schriftzüge (vorallem auf den Felgen) würde ich drauf lassen!



Keine Angst! Schriftzüge bleiben alle so wie sie sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leinetiger (17. Januar 2008)

Mal sehen ob meins hier rein passt... ich hoffe ich werde wegen der XT Kurbel nicht erschlagen


----------



## dre (17. Januar 2008)

@Leinetiger

was wiegt das Simplon denn so ?


----------



## IGGY (17. Januar 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach passen die goldenen Naben nicht!


----------



## Racer09 (17. Januar 2008)

Er hatte ja mal auch mehr goldene Teile am Bike...

@leinetiger...warum fährst du die golden I-links nichtmehr? Würd mich mal interesieren, weil ich mit I-links an meinem neuen noch was holen könnte


----------



## Leinetiger (17. Januar 2008)

dre schrieb:


> @Leinetiger
> 
> was wiegt das Simplon denn so ?



leider noch 9,2 kg


----------



## Leinetiger (17. Januar 2008)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Er hatte ja mal auch mehr goldene Teile am Bike...
> 
> @leinetiger...warum fährst du die golden I-links nichtmehr? Würd mich mal interesieren, weil ich mit I-links an meinem neuen noch was holen könnte



die sind mir ständig ausgeklingt und dadurch hatte ich schaltprobleme.. die innenliner waren einfach zu dünn... allerdings glaube ich das die nokon liner damit gut funktionieren könnten..


----------



## arne1907 (17. Januar 2008)

Ok, ist das Bike meiner Frau und wenn sie sagt es ist Kunst dann werd ich da mal lieber nicht widersprechen  

Also gehörts hier rein!


----------



## fatboy (17. Januar 2008)

Nö, gehört es nicht.

Gehört in den CC-bikes Thread, weil das Rad so wie es ist von der Stange kommt. 
Ich finde die Farbe aber geil für ein Frauenrad, da könnte man schon was Schönes draus zaubern..


----------



## arne1907 (17. Januar 2008)

fatboy schrieb:


> Nö, gehört es nicht.
> 
> , weil das Rad so wie es ist von der Stange kommt.
> ..



Andere Laufräder, anderer Sattel, anderer Vorbau, anderer Lenker
und vorallem andere Griffe!


----------



## damonsta (17. Januar 2008)

Beide Bikes sind geil. An das Simplon gehören andere Naben und das Casting MUSS glänzend sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (17. Januar 2008)

Naja nehmt meinen Post nicht zu Ernst, wollt die Zeit überbrücken bis meine
"Baustelle" fertig ist.


----------



## EvilEvo (17. Januar 2008)

Vernisage ist auch eine Form von Kunst und darunter fällt das Cannondale nunmal! Einfach furchtbar das Ding, wollts im CC-Bikethread nicht sagen, aber hier ist Kritik ja erwünscht, also mit Kunst hat das absolut nichts zu tun, und mit nem richtigen Fahrrad meiner Meinung nach auch nicht. Zitiert mich ruhig und beleidigt mich.


----------



## Re-spekt (17. Januar 2008)

naja - kein "Kunstwerk"

aber richtig hübsch schauts aus, bestimmt ein gutes Rad !

ich weiß aber wie man Kunst draus macht, vorrausgesetzt
dein Mädel gehört der gleichen Klasse (Liga) an -dann wäre es schön sie auf dem Rad zu sehen und einige hier würden vor Neid schäumen !


----------



## arne1907 (17. Januar 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Einfach furchtbar das Ding, ...hat das absolut nichts zu tun, und mit nem richtigen Fahrrad meiner Meinung nach auch nicht.



Gibts da auch ne Begründung für?
wie definierst Du denn "richtiges Fahrrad"?


----------



## racejo (17. Januar 2008)

du hast es aus spaß reingesetzt. bitte keine diskussion. schon gar nicht "wie definierst du denn richtiges fahrrad?"

danke


.

das simplon mit truvativ noir würde deutlich besser gefallen. auch wenn es so schon recht hübsch anzuschauen ist.


----------



## arne1907 (17. Januar 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> du hast es aus spaß reingesetzt. bitte keine diskussion. schon gar nicht "wie definierst du denn richtiges fahrrad?"
> 
> danke



Das ist schon richtig und das an dem Bike ausser der Farbzusammenstellung nicht viel dran ist, ist mir auch klar.

Aber ein CD F700 als "kein richtiges Fahrrad" zu bezeichnen ist schon harter Tobak und verdient ne Erklärung, gern auch per PM damit sich kein anderer User "belästigt" fühlt.....

Und sorry aber wenn ich den Thread so durchblättere, dann hat das Foto insgesamt mehr Kunstinhalt als
60% aller Bilder hier. 

Aber das wurde ja schön ausreichend diskutiert und ich will da kein Öl aufs Feuer gießen.


----------



## racing_basti (17. Januar 2008)




----------



## EvilEvo (17. Januar 2008)

Keine Diskussion mehr darüber. Das Stein ist Kunst! Wahnsinn dieses Bike, find ich richtig edel. Das Fusion von der lezten Seite hat mir auch ganz gut gefallen, aber entweder wieder mehr Gold oder die Naben auch weg, irgendwie sieht es so zu "bunt" aus.


----------



## Triturbo (17. Januar 2008)

gleich regen sich wieder alle wegen dem bild auf. 
aber das bike ist klasse!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (17. Januar 2008)

hab ich hier was verpasst? worüber sollte man sich aufregen? die größe?


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (17. Januar 2008)

zb. verkehrte Seite
ich find das Rad schick


----------



## racing_basti (17. Januar 2008)

verkehrte seite? naja, ich bin kein fotograph, ich kann nur radfahren 
aber vielleicht mach ich morgen noch eins "richtigrum"


----------



## Triturbo (17. Januar 2008)

ich hab die aussage nochmal geändert. manche werden dir ankreiden:
- bike nich ganz drauf
- unten links so'ne blaue ''ecke''
- falsche seite

mich stört es jetzt nicht.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (17. Januar 2008)

Was kann das stein besonderes? Einzig das Unterrohr sieht besonders geformt aus. Werde aber nochmal das richtige BIld abwarten


----------



## racing_basti (17. Januar 2008)

Carnifex schrieb:


> Was kann das stein besonderes? Einzig das Unterrohr sieht besonders geformt aus. Werde aber nochmal das richtige BIld abwarten



sobalds morgen hell wird bring ich noch paar details, auch von der richtigen seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CSB (18. Januar 2008)

Seh ich da richtig? Eine Cust-Tec Sattelstütze mit Einschraubenklemmung an einem vermeintlichen Kunstwerk? 

Ist aber auch wirklich der einzige Kritikpunkt (meinerseits) an dem Bike.
Kannst du ein paar Eckdaten zum Rahmen posten? (Gewicht, Preis, Hersteller evtl. Steifigkeitswerte)...sieht wirklich interessant aus!


----------



## racing_basti (18. Januar 2008)

CSB schrieb:


> Seh ich da richtig? Eine Cust-Tec Sattelstütze mit Einschraubenklemmung an einem vermeintlichen Kunstwerk?
> 
> Ist aber auch wirklich der einzige Kritikpunkt (meinerseits) an dem Bike.
> Kannst du ein paar Eckdaten zum Rahmen posten? (Gewicht, Preis, Hersteller evtl. Steifigkeitswerte)...sieht wirklich interessant aus!



ja ist wirklich ne cust-tec stütze, aber das bike sollte erstmal fertig werden. ist also z.z. nur ne übergangslösung bis die passente zum rahmen noch kommt. 

der Rahmen ist 19zoll und hat genau 1181g auf die waage gebracht, preis liegt soweit ich das sagen kann bei etwa 1300-1400; hersteller, steht drauf: stein-bikes. zur steifigkeit kann ich leider nichts anhand von genauen werten sagen. und da es mein erstes carbon-bike ist will ich mich mit vergleichen auch erstmal zurückhalten


----------



## müsing (18. Januar 2008)

mal ne frage nebenbei: kann man auch einen f99 fürs rennrad am mtb fahren?


----------



## lelebebbel (18. Januar 2008)

müsing schrieb:


> mal ne frage nebenbei: kann man auch einen f99 fürs rennrad am mtb fahren?



Nein. Lenkerklemmdurchmesser der Rennradversion ist 25.8mm, MTB Lenker haben 25.4mm Durchmesser. Der Unterschied führt dazu dass es nicht anständig klemmen würde, außerdem kann sowohl Lenker als auch Klemmplatte des Vorbaus dadurch beschädigt werden.


----------



## racing_basti (18. Januar 2008)

Triturbo schrieb:


> ich hab die aussage nochmal geändert. manche werden dir ankreiden:
> - bike nich ganz drauf
> - unten links so'ne blaue ''ecke''
> - falsche seite
> ...



so, hier nun nochmal verbessert:


----------



## müsing (18. Januar 2008)

lelebebbel schrieb:


> Nein. Lenkerklemmdurchmesser der Rennradversion ist 25.8mm, MTB Lenker haben 25.4mm Durchmesser. Der Unterschied führt dazu dass es nicht anständig klemmen würde, außerdem kann sowohl Lenker als auch Klemmplatte des Vorbaus dadurch beschädigt werden.



Danke


----------



## Schlammpaddler (18. Januar 2008)

lelebebbel schrieb:


> Nein. Lenkerklemmdurchmesser der Rennradversion ist 25.8mm, MTB Lenker haben 25.4mm Durchmesser. Der Unterschied führt dazu dass es nicht anständig klemmen würde, außerdem kann sowohl Lenker als auch Klemmplatte des Vorbaus dadurch beschädigt werden.


Der F99 hat in der RR-Version sogar 26,0mm Lenkerdurchmesser. [/offtopic]


----------



## damonsta (18. Januar 2008)

Das Stein ist bis auf ein Paar Details wirklich ganz hübsch. Aber das Rot an der Gabel direkt neben den blauen Naben? Nein danke.


----------



## racing_basti (18. Januar 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Das Stein ist bis auf ein Paar Details wirklich ganz hübsch. Aber das Rot an der Gabel direkt neben den blauen Naben? Nein danke.



das mit der gabel gefällt mir auch noch nicht so ganz, da muss ich mir mal noch irgendwas einfallen lassen wie das schöner werden kann.


----------



## damonsta (18. Januar 2008)

Den roten Aufkleber runter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lizzard (18. Januar 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Den roten Aufkleber runter?



Ist doch Lack und kein Kleber oder?


----------



## damonsta (18. Januar 2008)

Ich glaube es ist ein Aufkleber.


----------



## flix f (18. Januar 2008)

ist ein Aufkleber!  spurlos zu entfernen


----------



## racing_basti (18. Januar 2008)

ja, ihr habt recht - ist ein kleber, den müsste es nun noch in blau geben...


----------



## dominique (18. Januar 2008)

mit dem roten Kleber gibts die Note 5. für das Stein. Wenn das rote Zeugs weg ist bekommst eine volle 10.


----------



## EvilEvo (18. Januar 2008)

Das grenzt ja an Erpressung! Aber hast recht lieber den farblich doch sehr unpassenden Aufkleber ab und garnkeinen dran, als dies Plakatwandoptik, die bei den neuen Maguras ja üblich zu sein scheint. Ich bleib da bei dieses Bike ist richtig edel


----------



## CSB (18. Januar 2008)

@racing_basti:

Kannst du eventuell ein paar Nahaufnahmen vom Rahmen posten? (Steuerrohr,Tretlagerbereich,Ausfallenden...)
Natürlich nur wenns keine zu großen Umstände macht, ich konnt auf der Stein Homepage nix finden....


----------



## racing_basti (18. Januar 2008)

CSB schrieb:


> @racing_basti:
> 
> Kannst du eventuell ein paar Nahaufnahmen vom Rahmen posten? (Steuerrohr,Tretlagerbereich,Ausfallenden...)
> Natürlich nur wenns keine zu großen Umstände macht, ich konnt auf der Stein Homepage nix finden....


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (18. Januar 2008)

Hier ist ein Alteres pic von meinen Lieblingsstück, inzwischen sind Schwarz-Rote Griffe montiert die Optisch noch besser passen.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CSB (18. Januar 2008)

Danke....sieht gut aus 
wirklich schöner Rahmen den nicht jeder fährt...viel Spaß damit


----------



## Jaypeare (18. Januar 2008)

racing_basti schrieb:


>



Umgelabelter CustTec?

Schönes und schnelles Rad. Obs ein Kunstwerk ist, bin ich mir grad nicht einig, irgendwie wirkt es für mich dafür nicht "rund" genug.


----------



## legend-ti (18. Januar 2008)




----------



## Deleted 8297 (18. Januar 2008)

Die Yeti Gämsensind klasse


----------



## faketreee (18. Januar 2008)

Ein Kunstwerk, ja!


----------



## versus (18. Januar 2008)

das stein ist toll und die beiden bergbewohner natürlich auch !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (19. Januar 2008)

Die beiden Yeti's sind Klasse und das Foto auch aber
einer von Euch 2 muss Sattel und Kurbeln auswechseln.


----------



## spidermarkus (19. Januar 2008)

Schönes Stein Bike.Echt schick.Müsste ein Astro Rahmen sein. Was sind das für Schnellspanner? Tune? Und die Zughüllen?


----------



## DeepStar23 (19. Januar 2008)

Also sollten das Tune-Schnellspanner sein,würde ich von der Kombination Scheibenbremsen dringend abraten.. Habe das schon erlebt das bei ner 180er Scheibe sich das Laufrad mal verkantet,weil der Spanner die Kraft nicht halten kann.. 

Die Hüllen am Stein sehen nach Tioga aus..


----------



## racing_basti (19. Januar 2008)

ja sind die tune spanner ac16+17, haben ja nur ne 160er scheibe zu halten 
die zughüllen sind die i-link von alligator


----------



## DeepStar23 (19. Januar 2008)

Ich bin trotzdem etwas skeptisch was die Dinger in Kombi mit ner Disc betrifft.  Aber vieleicht probier ich die mal in Kombination mit der aktuellen 160er XTR-Disc aus.. 
Die I-Link kenn ich auch noch net.. sind die noch leichter als Nokon oder Tioga?


----------



## spidermarkus (19. Januar 2008)

Kannst du schon was über die Alligator Hüllen sagen? Sehen auf jedenfall schonmal schick aus.


----------



## racing_basti (19. Januar 2008)

bin sie auch noch nicht wirklich im einsatz gefahren, hab hier auch bloß im forum durchgelesen was über die i-links geschrieben wird und wollte sie mal probieren.

bis jetzt kenne ich niemanden bei dem die tune-spanner versagt haben, gut sind alle auch nur mit 160er scheiben unterwegs, aber das passt schon - einfach vertrauen haben!


----------



## CSB (19. Januar 2008)

Mach dir mal keine Sorgen!
Die Tune Spanner haben ausreichend Klemmkraft für ne 180er Scheibe.
Ich fahr seit drei Jahren vorne eine 180er Marta und die Schnellspanner haben sich NIE auch nur ansatzweise gelöst oder verschoben...in die Dinger hab ich volles vertauen
Was sagt TUNE denn dazu?


----------



## racing_basti (19. Januar 2008)

CSB schrieb:


> Mach dir mal keine Sorgen!
> Die Tune Spanner haben ausreichend Klemmkraft für ne 180er Scheibe.
> Ich fahr seit drei Jahren vorne eine 180er Marta und die Schnellspanner haben sich NIE auch nur ansatzweise gelöst oder verschoben...in die Dinger hab ich volles vertauen
> Was sagt TUNE denn dazu?



ich mach mir da keine gedanken, außerdem gibts ja noch den kleinen tune-spanner-trick:
schließen - öffnen und nochmal etwas fester zuschrauben - schließen; da wackelt dann absolut nichts mehr  

eigentlich wollte ich ja noch die exustar pedale ranmachen, aber das gold daran passt irgendwie überhauptnicht ins gesamtbild, naja so sinds gut 110g mehr. wobei die xtr-pedale auch die bessere funktionalität mMn bieten, gerade wenns schlammig wird


----------



## GlanDas (21. Januar 2008)

Und noch ein Cocodale das im Moment ein bischen rumzickt aber das Biest bekomm ich auchnoch gezähmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Januar 2008)

Mit silberner Sattelstütze und schwarzer -klemme würde es mir noch etwas besser gefallen, wäre dann 100% passend zu Kurbel und Vorbau. Aber auch so finde ich es ein schönes, cleanes CC-Bike.


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Januar 2008)

Wasn das für ne merkwürdige Kurbel?


----------



## GlanDas (21. Januar 2008)

Die Kurbel ist ne Caramba Double Barrel Kurbel.

Und ehrlichgesagt war ich zu faul um die Teile mal wieder auf hochglanz zu polieren, dann würd die Kombination aus Kurbel Vorbau und Sattelklemme noch besser herrauskommen.
Ist aber Winter, da sind die Eisdielen sowieso geschlossen.

Wen's interessiert, Gewichtlich liegts bei 10.8kg


----------



## EvilEvo (22. Januar 2008)

Die Kurbel sieht ja richtig genial aus, das Bike trifft jetzt nicht so meinen Geschmack, Farbe ist allerdings nicht schlecht, aber 10,8kg will ich nicht so recht glauben.


----------



## GlanDas (22. Januar 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> aber 10,8kg will ich nicht so recht glauben.



Hab mal die Teileliste angefügt


----------



## EvilEvo (22. Januar 2008)

Ja gut ist glaubwürdig, hätte bei der Gabel echt locker 200-300g mehr geschätzt. Rahmen scheint ja auch leichter zu sein als er aussieht, durch die Höhe und das Steuerrohr sieht er massiv aus, aber ok. Jetzt glaub ich das Gewicht doch.


----------



## damonsta (22. Januar 2008)

Warum soll man 10,8kg nicht glauben?

Ich finds cool, weil einige nicht-0815-Teile verbaut sind. Der Trail ist auch nett, da würde ich gerne mal mit 40 Sachen drüberheizen.


----------



## CSB (22. Januar 2008)

> Der Trail ist auch nett, da würde ich gerne mal mit 40 Sachen drüberheizen.




Das hab ich mir auch gleich gedacht...technisch anschpruchsloser trail, harter trockener Boden = VOLLGAS


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (22. Januar 2008)

Cannondale Optimo, selbe Farbe, anderer Aufbau, auch 10,8kg 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (22. Januar 2008)

DAS ist wiederrum 0815.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (22. Januar 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> DAS ist wiederrum 0815.


 

Endschuldigung


----------



## GlanDas (22. Januar 2008)

Cool ein "gleich-rahmiger" 
Sieht man ja nicht oft diese F700SL's 

Ist bei dir der Rahmen auch so lasch im Tretlagerbereich?
Außerdem hat meine Disc bischen an dem Lack an der Kettenstrebe genagt.

Der Trail ist CC-like, schnell und hart, aber später mit etlichen Schlammgruben gespickt.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (22. Januar 2008)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Cool ein "gleich-rahmiger"
> Sieht man ja nicht oft diese F700SL's
> 
> Ist bei dir der Rahmen auch so lasch im Tretlagerbereich?
> ...



Also der Rahmen ist auf jeden Fall steifer als mein vorheriger CAAD5 (gebrochen), für mich steif genug.
Und meine 180er Scheibe an der Hinterhand geht gerade so mit 3-4mm an der Strebe vorbei  , schleift aber zum Glück nicht





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## EvilEvo (23. Januar 2008)

He das ist kein Cannondale-Thread und wie gesagt dein Rad nicht unbedingt ein Kunstwerk. Hat hier also nicht viel verloren, packs in CC-Bike-Thread.


----------



## Re-spekt (23. Januar 2008)

aber er hat´s wenigstens recht nett in Scene gesetzt ! ansonsten kannst du uns ja was Kunstvolleres zeigen - oder muß man erst in der Vergangenheit suchen  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (23. Januar 2008)

Unter gut in Scene setzen verstehe ich was GANZ anderes.


----------



## Unrest (23. Januar 2008)

Dann zeig uns dein Kunstwerk, aber "gut" in Szene gesetzt. *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Januar 2008)

Also die Fotos gehören imo zu den Besten hier im Thread.


----------



## Der Yeti (23. Januar 2008)

@Unrest: Was willst Du von mir? Das Bike wurde nicht gut in Scene gesetzt. Wenn es um ein Kunstwerk geht, dann setzt man es so in Scene, so dass der Blick von nichts abgelenkt werden kann, und auf dem Bike ruht. Also wo ist das Problem? Mein Kunstwerk habe ich im Übrigen schon hier gepostet, aber da warst Du noch gar nicht im Forum angemeldet, also halte Dich mal ein bisschen zurück hier, mit deinen vorlauten Bemerkungen. Antworten wie die Deine zeugen nicht von einer hohen Intelligenz, denn 1. habe ich nie behauptet ein Kunstwerk zu besitzen und 2. habe ich nicht behauptet, ein vernünftig gestaltetes Foto von dem bike zu besitzen. In Folge dessen ist Dein Kommentar total unangemessen und deplaziert. Meine Meinung zu dem obigen Foto habe ich geschrieben, und das darf ich wohl auch ohne selber ein besseres zu besitzen oder? Weil ich aber mal nicht so sein will poste ich es noch einmal:


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Januar 2008)

Rahmen ist sehr geil, aber die Anbauteile gefallen mir nicht so gut.


----------



## arne1907 (23. Januar 2008)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> @Unrest: Was willst Du von mir? Das Bike wurde nicht gut in Scene gesetzt. Wenn es um ein Kunstwerk geht, dann setzt man es so in Scene, so dass der Blick von nichts abgelenkt werden kann, und auf dem Bike ruht.



Sorry aber bei deinem Bild ruht der Blick zuerst auf den
goldenen Torgriff..... Wenn man Anderen erklären will wie ein 
künstleriches Foto auszusehen hat, dann ist das ok aber man sollte die 
"Belehrung" nicht mit dem eigenen Foto lügen strafen.... 



Der Yeti schrieb:


> Mein Kunstwerk habe ich im Übrigen schon hier gepostet, ...
> ...denn 1. habe ich nie behauptet ein Kunstwerk zu besitzen



irgendwie widersprüchlich?  

Einfach bissel relaxen und nicht immer gleich auf den Schlips
getreten fühlen. 

Davon abgesehen ist das Yeti ein schönes Bike was auch stimmig aufgebaut wurde.


----------



## Der Yeti (23. Januar 2008)

Spezifizierung und Begründung bitte!
Vorbau, Lenker und Stütze sind von FRM, eben eine Einheit. Kurbel wie zu sehen ist eine Stylo, die vom Gewicht und dem Preis her einen gutes Verhältnis bietet. Das Xt Schaltwerk ist noch von 06, wie der Rahmen auch.

Kritik mag ich sehr, aber bitte mit Begründung


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Januar 2008)

Ich weiß nicht, aber die alten Stylokurbeln finde ich von Natur aus häßlich. Und was mich am rest stört kann ich nicht genau sagen. Das Schaltwerk und der Umwerfer sind farblich gräßlich. Ansonsten wären weiße Anbauteile und blaue Nippel echt cool.
Sonst sind ein schwarzer Sattel und eine neue Kurbel ein Muss. 
Was wiegt das Gerät denn?


----------



## Der Yeti (23. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Sorry aber bei deinem Bild ruht der Blick zuerst auf den
> goldenen Torgriff..... Wenn man Anderen erklären will wie ein
> künstleriches Foto auszusehen hat, dann ist das ok aber man sollte die
> "Belehrung" nicht mit dem eigenen Foto lügen strafen....
> ...




Der Thread heißt: Eure Cross Country Kunstwerke und nicht Eure Kunstfotos. 
Mit meinem Foto wollte ich niemanden zeigen, wie ein perfektes Foto auszusehen hat. Da hast Du mich missverstanden. Meine Argumentation mit dem Foto dort oben, war nur ein kleiner Exkurs. Und ich hätte mein posting auch nicht geschrieben, wenn nicht eine gewisse Dogge geschrieben hätte, dass das Bike gut in Scene gesetzt wurde. Das mit dem goldenen Torgriff ist mir nacher auch aufgefallen, aber fande ich im Nachhinein nicht so tragisch. 

Das mit der Widersprüchlichkeit ergibt sich daraus, dass ich vergaß "Kunstwerk" in " ... " zu setzen. Tut mir Leid.


PS: genug offtopic. Mehr Bilder!!!

Edit: @lord: Nunja, ein schwarzes Schaltwerk und Umwerfer würden mir in der tat auch besser gefallen, da hast Du Recht. Zu der Kurbel habe ich ja schon was gesagt. Weiße Anbauteile wollte ich nicht nehmen, da der Frame im Vordergrund stehen sollte. Ich wollte nicht durch die Anbauteile die Schönheit des Frames in den Hinergrund stellen
Kurbel bleibt, und Sattel auch. Den habe ich ir damals dann doch nicht nehmen lassen. Er war als Pendant zu dem Schriftzug auf dem Frame gedacht. 
Gewicht beläuft sich mit den 2,25 er Nobbies auf 10,45 kg.


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Januar 2008)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Weiße Anbauteile wollte ich nicht nehmen, da der Frame im Vordergrund stehen sollte. Ich wollte nicht durch die Anbauteile die Schönheit des Frames in den Hinergrund stellen



Damit hast du recht. Wäre schade um den Rahmen. Aber komplett schwarze Anbauteile wären nicht schlecht

@Respekt: Du hast mir mal ne PN mit einem Tipp für ne Kette mit schwarzen Laschen geschickt. Weißt du welche Firma das war?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (23. Januar 2008)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Mein Kunstwerk habe ich im Übrigen schon hier gepostet, aber da warst Du noch gar nicht im Forum angemeldet, also halte Dich mal ein bisschen zurück hier, mit deinen vorlauten Bemerkungen.



Ist also quasi die Kompetenz respektive der Geschmack bzw. die Urteilsfähigkeit eines Nutzers und damit sein Recht, in diesem Forum seine Meinung kundtun zu dürfen, direkt proportional zur Dauer der Mitgliedschaft? 

Das Yeti finde ich übrigens alleine schon aufgrund des Rahmens klasse, auch wenn der Aufbau eher funktionell als herausragend ist. Und diese Farbe .


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (23. Januar 2008)

@ "Der Yeti"

Man sollte den "abzubildenten Gegenstand" eben nicht so in Scene setzen, dass der Blick von nichts abgelenkt wird, sondern so das die anderen Elemente des Bildes (z.B. Baumstamm, Strahlrichtung der Sonne oder eben ein Trail) den Blick des Betrachters auf den "wichtigen" Gegenstand lenkt.
Ich bin wohl auch nicht "der" Fotograf, aber ich bin in der Lage meine Kamera an den Horizontallinien eines Garagentor's auszurichten  
Und weil Dir meine Bilder so gefallen spendier ich gleich noch eins .
Sollte mein Cannondale allerdings nicht Kunstwerk genug für diesen Fred sein, so sollten die Admin's nicht zögern und meine Post's einfach löschen






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Der Yeti (23. Januar 2008)

Sehe ich total anders als Du. In der Lage meine Cam horizontal auszurichten bin ich auch. Aber wie schon erwähnt, ist das nicht Diskussionsgrundlage des Threads. 
Im Übrigen bin ich aber in der Lage mein Bike so zu fotographieren, dass wenisgtens alles zu sehen ist, und nicht so , dass die Kante des Sattels und ein Stück vom Reifen verdeckt ist. 
Andere Gegenstände können den Blick durchaus lenken, aber das muss dann auch perfekt umgesetzt werden. Dein Foto ist z.B. nicht gut, da das eigtl Objekt viel zu weit weg ist, und man nichts wirklich gut erkennen kann

Ich finde, dass Bike sollte im Vordergrund des Bildes stehen, und vor einem schlichten Hintergrund abgelichtet werden, wie es auch in der Galerie wunderbar praktiziert wird. Hier geht es immerhin um das Fahrrad an sich, und das will ich dann auch so detailgetreu und so nah wie möglich auf dem Foto sehen.


----------



## arne1907 (23. Januar 2008)

Naja ich denke auch für Fotografen gibts genug andere Foren.  

Der Titel des Threads sagt eigentlich Alles!

Die CD's sind nette Bikes aber sind im falschen Thread.


----------



## GlanDas (23. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Naja ich denke auch für Fotografen gibts genug andere Foren.
> 
> Der Titel des Threads sagt eigentlich Alles!
> 
> Die CD's sind nette Bikes aber sind im falschen Thread.



Witzgerissen


----------



## singlestoph (23. Januar 2008)

ich finde :

so wird das nie was mit euch 



macht was immer ihr brauch zum entspannen aber doch nicht hier


es steht leider auch "eure" 

dann steht da noch "cross country"

und erst dann "kunstwerke"

also nur zwischen 25 und 33% vom titel ist kunstwerke

die die hier so laut rumheulen sollen ihre bikes doch einfach nochmals zeigen

dass sich nicht jeder ein superteures individuelles .... blabliblabla... einzelstück ....blubb... versteht sich ja von selbst

für dieses thema gibts auch andere foren oder threads

sonst würde da stehen das beik von meinem zahnarzt
oder 
schöne teure räder die ich mir leider nie...
oder 
katalogbilder von rädern die ich mir leider nie leisten...

selbst da würden noch irgendwelche leute canyon oder nox posten, vielleicht auch nur weil es auch zahnärzte ......


da nicht jeder so ein beik besitzt und trotzdem die meisten ihre räder mögen und da nicht jeder einen so elitären geschmack .......

aufhören


----------



## Dr.Dos (23. Januar 2008)

Ich glaube, hier hat keiner wirklich was gegen nicht ganz passende Fahrräder, sondern nur gegen Ar schlöcher. 

Happy posting.


----------



## fatboy (23. Januar 2008)

Ihr müsst Euch aber auch nicht über den kleinen Yetiman aufregen, der kann nicht anders. 

Irgendwo in der Mitte des Thread hat das kleine Yetilein nämlich selbst mächtig einstecken müssen für sein Rad (o.k., yeti, eher seltener Rahmen, aber sonst? Wo ist da das Kunstwerk versteckt??).

Seitdem glaubt Yetilein allerdings, der Erfinder der CC-Kunst im Allgemeinen zu sein.

Und da Yeti auch schon ganz,ganz lange Forumsmitglied ist, steht ihm das als quasi-Gralswächter auch zu.

Also Yeti, hau rein! Für mich bist Du der CC-Kunstwerke Gralswächter!

So, zurück zum Thema:

Die Coladosenfotos sind absolut top. Das CC-Kunstwerk in seiner natürlichen Umgebung "aufwachsen" zu sehen, hat für mich persönlich mehr Reiz als jedes Garagentor. 
Weiter so!!


----------



## legend-ti (24. Januar 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (24. Januar 2008)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Spezifizierung und Begründung bitte!
> Vorbau, Lenker und Stütze sind von FRM, eben eine Einheit. Kurbel wie zu sehen ist eine Stylo, die vom Gewicht und dem Preis her einen gutes Verhältnis bietet. Das Xt Schaltwerk ist noch von 06, wie der Rahmen auch.
> 
> Kritik mag ich sehr, aber bitte mit Begründung



Du hast ein edlen Rahmen, baust dir feine FRM-Teile aus Italien dran, lässt dich bei der Gabel nicht lumpen und fährst dann mit einer 08/15 Kurbel durch die Gegend.

Das passt doch nicht zusammen.


----------



## _manuele_ (24. Januar 2008)

jetzt ist doch ne XTR gruppe dran anscheinend.... 

Find das Yeti aufjedenfalll gelungen


----------



## Markus996 (24. Januar 2008)

_manuele_ schrieb:


> jetzt ist doch ne XTR gruppe dran anscheinend....


Das sind zwei verschiedene Bikes.  Guck' Dir doch mal die Rahmen an.


----------



## fatboy (24. Januar 2008)

Ist ja wohl auch ein anderer nickname...


Zum zweiten Yeti: Zu dem goldenen Steuersatz würde ein goldener Spanner für die Sattelstütze wunderbar passen.  Bei der Kurbelfarbe bin ich mir nicht so sicher...


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Januar 2008)

legend-ti schrieb:


>



Ein Traum!!!!!


----------



## Der Yeti (24. Januar 2008)

fatboy schrieb:


> Ihr müsst Euch aber auch nicht über den kleinen Yetiman aufregen, der kann nicht anders.
> 
> Irgendwo in der Mitte des Thread hat das kleine Yetilein nämlich selbst mächtig einstecken müssen für sein Rad (o.k., yeti, eher seltener Rahmen, aber sonst? Wo ist da das Kunstwerk versteckt??).
> 
> ...



Toller Auftritt, Herr Minister. Komisch, dass Du Dir nicht selber lächerlich vorkommst, bei dem was Du schreibst, aber soll auch nicht mein Problem sein. Scheint eher auf mentaler Ebene zu liegen. Arbeite mal dran.

@cluso: Ja, aus den Beweggründenm, die ich oben schilderte. Hätte mir auch lieber ne XTR oder Tune Big Foots dran getan, aber irgendwann war auch das Geld alle. Ihr dürft nicht vergessen, dass ich mit endlos Geld natürlich das ike anders aufgebaut hätte
Ist also mehr oder weniger aus guten und günstigen parts aufgebaut, mehr nicht.

Das Yeti dort oben mit der weißen MZ ist natürlich sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatboy (24. Januar 2008)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Ist also mehr oder weniger aus guten und günstigen parts aufgebaut, mehr nicht.



Ja genau, endlich erkannt. Also im falschen Thread...


----------



## Der P (24. Januar 2008)

fatboy schrieb:


> Ihr müsst Euch aber auch nicht über den kleinen Yetiman aufregen, der kann nicht anders.
> 
> Irgendwo in der Mitte des Thread hat das kleine Yetilein nämlich selbst mächtig einstecken müssen für sein Rad (o.k., yeti, eher seltener Rahmen, aber sonst? Wo ist da das Kunstwerk versteckt??).
> 
> ...


----------



## legend-ti (24. Januar 2008)

fatboy schrieb:


> Ist ja wohl auch ein anderer nickname...
> 
> 
> Zum zweiten Yeti: Zu dem goldenen Steuersatz würde ein goldener Spanner für die Sattelstütze wunderbar passen.  Bei der Kurbelfarbe bin ich mir nicht so sicher...



Gold wäre einfach, ist aber MANGO


----------



## Re-spekt (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo, ihr lieben -
ich hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen - aber es war der Zeiten wert !

ich glaub nicht das ich mich zum Thema "Kunstwerke" äußern muß -
Ihr lernt ja relativ schnell doch die halbwertzeit des vergessens steht dagegen !
   -egal-

jetzt mal ehrlich - darf ein Fahradrahmen ´türkis´ sein? - Außnahme er wird von einem hübschen Mädchen bewegt ???

P.S. das Foto durch die Stahl-Spann-Konstuktion find ich gelungen !

P.S.s. ein Blödmann bleibt ein Blödmann auch wenn er bei der Gründung unserer Republik schon auf der Welt war  (und nach demokratischen Grundsätzen hat er ein Recht dazu  )


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Januar 2008)

Wenns ein Yeti ist, darf ers


----------



## Der böse Wolf (24. Januar 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wenns ein Yeti ist, darf ers



Absolut!


----------



## versus (24. Januar 2008)

ein glück kann man nur ahnen was wuffi jetzt wieder abgesondert hat...


----------



## Re-spekt (24. Januar 2008)

ein bisschen Langweilig hier !

eine Weißheit sagt :
 "Dumheit und Stolz wachsen auf einem Holz"

(Außerdem sind hier zuviele Klug*******r)


----------



## damonsta (24. Januar 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> P.S. das Foto durch die Stahl-Spann-Konstuktion find ich gelungen !
> 
> P.S.s. ein Blödmann bleibt ein Blödmann auch wenn er bei der Gründung unserer Republik schon auf der Welt war ! (und nach demokratischen Grundsätzen hat er ein Recht dazu  )



Genau. (Ich muss das mal zitieren, sorry Jungs!)

PPS=post post scriptum (Nach- Nach- Schrift, also die Schrift nach der Nachschrift)
pss=post scriptum scriptum? (Nach- Schrift- Schrift???)
Wie war das mit der Dummheit?


----------



## Der Yeti (25. Januar 2008)

fatboy schrieb:


> Ja genau, endlich erkannt. Also im falschen Thread...



Das ist jetzt mein letzter Kommentar zu Dir:
Du bist hier nicht der Präsident,und hast noch lange nicht zu entscheiden, was hier reinkommt, und was nicht. Aber Hauptsache mich so hinstellen als würde ich mich so verhalten, wie Du die ganze Zeit. Du wirfst mir vor, ich wäre hier der Wächter über Kunst- und "Nicht-Kunstwerk", aber selber spielst Du dich hier wie ein Admin auf. Merkst Du noch was? 
BTW habe ich niemals was anderes behauptet, also warum schreibst Du "endlich erkannt" 
Ist mir aber auch egal, was Du in Deiner geistigen Umnachtung zusammen kritzelst.

@Der P: Noch so ein schlaues Kerlchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatboy (25. Januar 2008)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt mein letzter Kommentar zu Dir:



Ich bezweifle, dass Du das durchhälst, aber schön, wenn es sich bewahrheiten würde.

Festzulegen, was Kunst oder nicht Kunst ist, ist in diesem Thread weder jemals meine Absicht gewesen, noch habe ich hier jemals in einer Art und Weise, wie Du es ständig machst, andere Räder beurteilt.
Bei Deinem Rad habe ich das zum ersten Mal gemacht. Und zu Recht, wie ich finde.
Dein Rad hat *IMHO *
(Du weist hoffentlich, was das dickgeschriebene bedeutet) nix mit Kunst zu tun.
Lediglich das Vorhandensein eines Rahmens mit der Aufschrift eines (ehemaligen) Kultrahmenbauers, gespickt mit Allerweltsparts, kann *IMHO* keine Kunst sein.

Allerdings mag das ein Jeder anders beurteilen. Also rege Dich nicht künstlich auf, Du Mimose!!!
Du hast damals schon Deine nichtvorhandene Kritikfähigkeit bewiesen, als Dein bike mit der Syntace VRO-Einheit hier in Stücke gerissen worden ist.

Bleib Dir jetzt mal treu und antworte nicht!


----------



## legend-ti (25. Januar 2008)

Mensch Jungs, bin zwar neu hier und tschuldige mich für die Einmischung, aber es sind Damen anwesend!

Lg ein Mädel!


----------



## fatboy (25. Januar 2008)

Aha, daher Mango als Farbe!! Das erklärt einiges


----------



## Gorth (25. Januar 2008)

Ich würd mir auch ein Mango CK dran machen, wenn ich die Kohle jetzt über hätte, und ich bin KEIN Mädel!!!


----------



## Re-spekt (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo Mädels - das ist hier ein "Kunstwerk" Fred !!!

habt Ihr denn keine "Kunstwerke" oder kunstvollen Bilder - oder "Abstraktes"

OK - Ausgefallenes wird auch immer gern betrachtet !    BITTE  BILDER


----------



## _manuele_ (25. Januar 2008)

Ist ja schlimm wie manch einer hier excessiv bilder von fahrrädern braucht! BIST DU KRANK? Eventuell objektophil? 

Wenn hier nicht jeder immer die "fresse poliert" bekommt nachdem er sein Bike gepostet hat, würden sich vllt auch wieder mehr "trauen" ihre Bikes hochzuladen... Das eine oder andere "Kunstwerk" wird schonmal wieder dabei sein. 
Aber ich versteh es eh immer noch nicht wie ein Fahrrad ein Kunstwerk sein soll. Es besteht aus viel zu wenigen Teilen, die dann auch noch kaum oder schlecht veränderbar sind um es wirklich mal zu einem "Kunstwerk" zu bringen.

Ist auch alles Egal. Meine Meinung halt. Muss nicht jeder drauf eingehen jetzt. Eigentlich sollten hier ja eh nur laut thread Überschrift "Nur Bilder" sein. Eigentlich möchte ich jetzt auch wieder alles löschen und keinen kommentar abgeben gerade deshalb aber jetzt hab ich doch schon soviel geschrieben..;D

Freue mich wenn es mal wieder etwas mehr zu sehen anstatt zu lesen hier gibt! TRAUT EUCH! Achtet nicht auf Leute wie diesen Pittbull hier über mir! Er ist im Endeffeckt auch nur nen armer Hund!

manuele


----------



## 4l3x (27. Januar 2008)

ich hoffe, dass jetos und ich mit den bildern alle kreterien erfüllen 











Bildqualität ist leider nicht ganz so prickelnd...


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Januar 2008)

Mit schwarzer Gabel wären sie richtig geil.


----------



## Race -pekt (27. Januar 2008)

aha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (27. Januar 2008)

da hat jemand mein Pseudonym geklaut ! Schäm dich !

im übrigen zu den Bildern  -  echt ne tolle Bildqualität !
soll das ne Doppelbelichtung sein, oder habt ihr wirklich identische Räder ?


----------



## DeepStar23 (27. Januar 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Mit schwarzer Gabel wären sie richtig geil.




Ich hoffe die Zeiten mit komplett schwarzen Rädern ist langsam vorbei.. =)


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Januar 2008)

Du bist lustig. Bin gerade dabei mein Rad komplett schwarz zu bekommen.


----------



## DeepStar23 (27. Januar 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Du bist lustig. Bin gerade dabei mein Rad komplett schwarz zu bekommen.



Wer´s mag.. 
Mir persönlich gefällt es nicht so.. 
Na gut mein Stadtrad,aber das muss auch unauffällig sein. Sonst isset irgendwann wech..


----------



## EmJay (27. Januar 2008)

Achtung Achtung, Ende nächster Woche ist mit einem Update meines Endorfins zu rechnen- das einzige, was mich noch daran hindert meine Arbeit fertig zu stellen sind diese dummen Klausuren momentan...
Aber das Warten lohnt sich


----------



## Il Capitano (27. Januar 2008)

Sind definitiv nicht die selben Räder
Das eine hat vorne Conti und nen SLR, das andere Schwalbe und Speedneedle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (27. Januar 2008)

Ich hätte auch noch eins zum fertigmachen 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mr. Beautiful (27. Januar 2008)

Hier mal mein neues Bike
Wird in Zukunft noch einige Veränderungen geben
























PS: Bitte keine bösen Bemerkungen über den gelben Aufkleber der wie ich selber weiß das Gesamtbild zestört. Aber der muss sein da ich von diesem Radgeschäft gesponsert werde.

Greeetz


----------



## fatboy (27. Januar 2008)

Zu den Müsings:

Habe mir auch gerade ne weiße Gabel (Menja) in meinen schwarzen Rahmen gebaut. Finde die Dekore der Durin/Menja nicht ganz so doll und habe die abgemacht (bis auf den kleinen roten Magura Sticker, passt zum schwarzen Rahmen).

Ich finde, das blaue an der Gabel stört halt ein wenig. Aber sind geile Gabeln, bin von der Menja mit Lenker Remote echt begeistert!


----------



## Re-spekt (27. Januar 2008)

ganz normales Rad - einfach Fotographiert - was ist daran Kunstwerk?

wir sollten das Wort "Kunstwerk" aus der Fred-Überschrift entfernen !


----------



## Mr. Beautiful (27. Januar 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> ganz normales Rad - einfach Fotographiert - was ist daran Kunstwerk?
> 
> wir sollten das Wort "Kunstwerk" aus der Fred-Überschrift entfernen !




Sorry soll jetzt nicht blöd rüberkommen aber unter "Eure Cross-Country Kunstwerke" verstehe ich auch den Aufbau eines Fahrrades. Für mich und für mein Budget ist mein Fahrrad "Kunst" auch wenn die "Kunst" noch nicht perfekt ist... Natürlich ist es auch Kunst das Fahrrad aufm Foto in Szene zu setzten.  

Greeetz Flo


----------



## Re-spekt (27. Januar 2008)

Das Fahrad ist ja auch richtig gut aufgebaut - viele sehr edle / leichte Teile !
und es fährt sich sicher auch super - alles in allem ein gutes Rad ! 


warum geben sich die Leute (du bist da nicht allein) dann nicht die entsprechende Mühe - mal ausgefallene und der Klasse des Rades angemessene Bilder (Photographien) herzustellen !


----------



## Focus1802 (27. Januar 2008)

Hallo

Irgendwie getraut man sich gar nicht sein Rad hier reinzustellen. Was ist den Kunst? Wenn man an seine Fahrrad spezielle Veränderungen vornimmt, oder wenn es ganz besondere Teile enthält, die am ende noch furchbar teuer sind? Vieleicht einfach auch wenn es nur nicht von der Stange ist oder es dem gegeüber einfach gefällt?

MfG


----------



## Matze. (27. Januar 2008)

Hier mal meines, wird noch verbessert


----------



## Focus1802 (27. Januar 2008)

Die Farbkombi find ich immer klasse bei KTM. Schick Schick ;-)


----------



## Mr. Beautiful (27. Januar 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Das Fahrad ist ja auch richtig gut aufgebaut - viele sehr edle / leichte Teile !
> und es fährt sich sicher auch super - alles in allem ein gutes Rad !
> 
> 
> warum geben sich die Leute (du bist da nicht allein) dann nicht die entsprechende Mühe - mal ausgefallene und der Klasse des Rades angemessene Bilder (Photographien) herzustellen !



  Ok hab dich schon verstanden. Werde versuchen in nächster zeit richtig geile Fotos vom rad zu machen... am besten gleich beim Fotographen  

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (27. Januar 2008)

Focus1802 schrieb:


> Die Farbkombi find ich immer klasse bei KTM. Schick Schick ;-)





Eben , nicht immer nur das lausige schwarz oder mausgrau eloxiert wie´s fast jeder hat.


----------



## Re-spekt (27. Januar 2008)

ist ja auch ein "Kunstwerke" Fred  - entweder das Rad hat was außergewöhnliches o. einzigartiges - der Fotograf hat was besonderes drauf - oder der Eigner hat sonstige besondere / außergewönliche Ideen !
gibt noch einige Möglichkeiten ! 

doch die meißten kommen mit dem Grund "für mich ist mein Rad ein Kunstwerk"
denken das es reicht - und geben sich nicht mal Mühe es in Szene zu setzten !

P.S. Jeder denkt sein Pup´s (Pfurz) richt gut, ist aber nicht so ! _D. Bohlen_

wo Dieter recht hat - hat er recht !


----------



## 4l3x (27. Januar 2008)

Il Capitano schrieb:


> Sind definitiv nicht die selben Räder
> Das eine hat vorne Conti und nen SLR, das andere Schwalbe und Speedneedle



du hast die tune schnellspanner bei der Conti SLR mischung vergessen  
bei mir sind im mom auch nur sie schwalbe drauf um sie runterzujuckeln 

schwarze gabel? NIE IM LEBEN! sieht so am besten aus .

die aufkleber von der Durin gehen leider nach und nach ab  als nächstes verabschieded sich bei mir der große aufkleber vorne drauf


----------



## Focus1802 (27. Januar 2008)

Hallo

Na ja, ganz so schlecht sieht ein schwarzes Bike nun ja auch nicht aus. Ich muss das sagen, weil ich habe eines 

MfG


----------



## Matze. (27. Januar 2008)

> doch die meißten kommen mit dem Grund "für mich ist mein Rad ein Kunstwerk"
> denken das es reicht - und geben sich nicht mal Mühe es in Szene zu setzten !





Dann habe ich ja mal wieder Glück gehabt  denn meines ist definitiv ein Kunstwerk das es so nicht nochmal gibt .
Das in Szene setzen ist vielleicht noch verbesserungsfähig, aber momentan geht nicht mehr, da ich noch umbaue. Trotzdem hat´s mir Mühe gemacht extra in den Keller runterzugehen um das Foto in Szene zu setzen .


----------



## Focus1802 (27. Januar 2008)

Hallo

Genau, finde mal ne schöne Stelle im Keller die des Fahrrad´s würdig ist ;-)

MfG


----------



## Matze. (27. Januar 2008)

> Na ja, ganz so schlecht sieht ein schwarzes Bike nun ja auch nicht aus. Ich muss das sagen, weil ich habe eines





Mal wieder voll reingelangt   ich fand die schwarzen Räder auch super als die vor Jahren auf den Markt kamen, aber nachdem in den letzten Jahren wirklich alles auf schwarz oder mausgrau gemacht hat (vom teuersten Bomber bis zum Baumarktrad gab´s sicher alles in schwarz) kann ich die eloxierten Räder einfach nicht mehr sehen. Auch wenn die Eloxierung technisch gesehen das Beste ist.


----------



## Matze. (27. Januar 2008)

Focus1802 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Genau, finde mal ne schöne Stelle im Keller die des Fahrrad´s würdig ist ;-)
> 
> MfG




da hast du´s   du wolltes es nicht anders


----------



## Focus1802 (27. Januar 2008)

Du stehst auf ausgefallene Farben, oder? Zwecks dem Rad dahinter.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (27. Januar 2008)

Focus1802 schrieb:


> Du stehst auf ausgefallene Farben, oder? Zwecks dem Rad dahinter.
> 
> MfG





Nein , das Müsing habe ich gebraucht gekauft, der Rahmen ist wunderschön smooth welded und noch in Germany geschweißt .
Die neongelbe Farbe war damals Mode, mich stört´s auch nicht, man wird  halt oft darauf angesprochen, aber es wird immerhin nicht gestohlen  und irgendwie habe ich mein Cayo liebgewonnen.
Das KTM habe ich so auch nicht gekauft das ist ein Tauschrahmen den ich nach einem Riß auf Kulanz bekommen habe, daher auch noch der Durcheinander beim Aufbau (LRS, Reifen,
Lenker/Vorbau und Kurbel werden noch getauscht).


----------



## Focus1802 (27. Januar 2008)

Ich bin da wo eher ein Fan von "Man in Black".
Ist wie mit nem schwarzen Anzug, sieht einfach eleganter aus. Wobei ich nochmal betone das das Orange bei KTM echt klasse ist 

MfG


----------



## arne1907 (27. Januar 2008)

Sorry aber ich muss das mal loswerden......

Es gibt mittlerweile für jede Sorte von Bike einen Thread....
zeigt her Eurer CC Bike, zeigt Eurer Schwarzes, zeigt Eurer Weißes, zeigt Euren Leichtbau, zeigt Eurer Speci, zeigt Eurer Müsing, zeigt Eurer CD,
usw. usw. usw..........

Warum ist es für viele so schwer zu differenzieren bzw. den Unterschied zu erkennen, was auch nur im entferntesten mit Kunst zu tun hat und was in jedem anderen Thread zig Mal besser aufgehoben wäre?

Hier gehts darum: "Eure CC Kunstwerke"

Sicher, jedes für sich mag ein gutes oder liebevoll aufgebautes Bike sein aber was haben z.B. Serienbike's, fotografiert in einem kramigen Keller
mit Kunst zu tun?

Ich glaube wirklich der Sinn des Thread ist mittlerweile mehr als verfehlt...

Und nochmals Sorry, soll sich keiner auf den Schlips getreten fühlen aber es ist einfach Tatsache.....


----------



## Jonez (27. Januar 2008)

@ Arne:
Du hast völlig recht!
Das muss hier dauernd wiederholt werden, weil jeder meint "sein bike" ist doch "für mich" ein "Kunstwerk" usw.


----------



## Mr. Beautiful (27. Januar 2008)

Muss man gleich beleidigend werden?  
Find ich *******, aber naja!


----------



## arne1907 (27. Januar 2008)

Mr. Beautiful schrieb:


> Muss man gleich beleidigend werden?
> Find ich *******, aber naja!




Hää?  

Wo liest Du ein Wort welches beleidigend ist in meinem Post?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Beautiful (27. Januar 2008)

sorry, ich hab auch nicht dich gemeint... das beleidigend war auf den Eintrag nach deinem bezogen in dem der smilie "" aufgetaucht is...
kein stress


----------



## Jonez (27. Januar 2008)

Wer sowas als "beleidigend" auffasst ist auch etwas  


Das sich jeder immer gleich angegriffen fühlen muss, Bike Posten aber Kritik nich vertragen können.


----------



## Mr. Beautiful (27. Januar 2008)

Schau schon wieder  

Ich kann sehr gut mit Kritik umgehn! Und wenn das ganze Forum abstimmen würde das mein Rad ******* aussieht... mir gefällts! Wenns wirklich so schlimm ist das ich mein "Nichtkunstwerk" hier gepostet hab dann tuts mit Leid und ich werd beim nächsten mal alles zuerst ganz genau durchlesen!

Und ez Schluss mit Diskussion, ich will Kunstwerke sehn


----------



## Jaypeare (27. Januar 2008)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich muss das mal loswerden......
> 
> Es gibt mittlerweile für jede Sorte von Bike einen Thread....
> zeigt her Eurer CC Bike, zeigt Eurer Schwarzes, zeigt Eurer Weißes, zeigt Euren Leichtbau, zeigt Eurer Speci, zeigt Eurer Müsing, zeigt Eurer CD,
> ...



Spar dir die Mühe. Den Aufruf haben vor dir schon andere gestartet, und es hat nie gefruchtet. Solange es keinen Mod gibt, der sich der Sache ernsthaft annimmt, wird dieser Thread weiter mit 08/15 Stangenbikes zugespamt werden. Schade, dass dabei die wenigen echten Leckerlis völlig untergehen.


----------



## Re-spekt (28. Januar 2008)

die sogenannten Leckerlis werden erst garnicht hier abgebildet, weil den Eignern der Räder die Qualität dieses Fred´s eher suspekt erscheint! 

Das ist wie bei DSDS - da kommen die richtig guten Sänger auch nicht mehr hin, weil schon zuviele überhebliche Möchtegern da sind, aber in dem Fall wird die Sendung ja genau dazu Produziert - für die Zuschauer !

hier sollte es anders sein - wir haben keine Zuschauer !
man bräuchte hier ne Jury ! (nur für diesen Fred)

eigentlich dachte ich - Ihr macht das !!! ???


----------



## Matze. (28. Januar 2008)

> Sicher, jedes für sich mag ein gutes oder liebevoll aufgebautes Bike sein aber was haben z.B. Serienbike's, fotografiert in einem kramigen Keller
> mit Kunst zu tun?





Was heißt hier kramiger Keller  das ist doch auch schon Kunst, frag mal bei Beuys nach


----------



## Focus1802 (28. Januar 2008)

Hallo

Es ist nur immer schön anzusehen wer sich hier rausnimmt zu entscheiden was Kunst ist oder was nicht. Na ja, was für den einen Kunst ist ist für den anderen vieleicht nur ne dumme zusammenstellung aus Farbe. Wenn ich denke, das mein Rad für mich Kunst ist (und wenn ich auch nur die Federgabel wechsel) dann würde ich es hier reinstellen, ungeachtet der Meinung anderer. Vieleicht würde ich es auch in meinem Keller ausstellen ;-) . Aber mal erlich, ein Fahrrad sollte spass machen und man sollte damit fahren, mehr nicht.

MfG


----------



## Re-spekt (28. Januar 2008)

So gestalltet sich die Trotzreaktion bei DSDS auch, wenn es nix wird sind die anderen Schuld ! 

aber du hast dein Rad doch garnicht gepostet, das heißt - du hast noch alle Rechte dazu !

Streng dich mal an, dann wirst du sicher auch Lorbeeren ernten können !


----------



## arne1907 (28. Januar 2008)

Das häßlichste Baumarkt Bike kann zur Kunst werden wenn es fotografisch,
künstlerisch in Szene gesetzt wird.

Aber 0815 Bike + 0815 Foto kann nie Kunst sein, das hat auch nichts mit
"herausnehmen" zu tun, das ist einfach Sachverstand den sogar jeder
Kunstbanause hat.


----------



## Focus1802 (28. Januar 2008)

Hallo

Ne ne du, ich lasse mein Rad da mal lieber raus. 1. Durstet es mich nicht nach Lorbeeren und 2. möchte ich mit meinem achsogewöhlichen Rad nicht die Augen der Kunstexperten blenden ;-).
Frage: Bist du Fan von DSDS, du erwähnst es so oft?

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1907 (28. Januar 2008)

Focus1802 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Frage: Bist du Fan von DSDS, du erwähnst es so oft?
> 
> MfG



Er ist der Dieter  
Weil der radelt auch.


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Januar 2008)

Ihr kotzt mich alle an mit eurer Kunstwerk Diskussion. Hier im Forum gibt es viel zu wenig Bikes um einen wahren Kunstwerkthread unterhalten zu können. Also postet eure Räder die wenigstens ein bisschen mit Kunst zusammenhängen und NÖRGELT NICHT DIE GANZE ZEIT RUM!!!! HIER GEHTS UM FOTOS!!!


----------



## Mr. Beautiful (28. Januar 2008)

Vielleicht sollte man den Tread einfach DSDSR 
(Deutschland sucht das Super Rad) nennen... es bestehn ja wirklich einige Parallelen zwischen der Sendung und diesem Tread. Hier wimmelt es von selbstüberschätzten möchtegern Künstlern wie Ich z.B.  

PS: Wer mehr darüber erfahren will wie solche Menschen denken, einfach Mittwoch/Samstag 20.15 RTL  

Greeetz


----------



## maSk (28. Januar 2008)

Wenn man nur mal Matze sein Kellerbild als Beispiel nehmen darf 





Es reicht ja teilweise schon vollkommen aus störenden Krams ausm Bild zu räumen oder im Nachhinein weg zu editieren, Pedalen Waagerecht und Bike von der anderen Seite zeigen. Ist ja auch nicht schwer mal das Rad umzudrehen oder die Pedalen zu richten... Findet ihr nicht das das schon was ausmacht?





Nicht das ich es wagen würde mich als style-polizei aufzuspielen, aber ich frage mich immer was euch in den Kopf kommt wenn ihr solche pics postet.
Ich mein ihr geht ja auch nicht in den Puff um nur Sekt zu trinken - also warum geht ihr in einen als Kunst deklarierten Thread und rotzt sowas raus?

Wobei Matze sein Bild schon wieder irgendwie Stil hat ^^ schlimmer sind die Handy Bilder und Fahrradständerpics...
btw. wenn du willst das ich dein schickes KTM aus meinem Alb deleten soll, gib bescheid, sollte nur der veranschaulichung dienen


----------



## damonsta (28. Januar 2008)

Ich fände ja weniger BLA BLA schön. Und weil ich ja immer versuche, mit einem Beispiel voran zu gehen:





0815 Bild, aber BESSER als DUMMGELABER.


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Januar 2008)

Sieht geil aus!


----------



## CSB (28. Januar 2008)

...künstlerisch wertvolles Photo:


----------



## HB76 (28. Januar 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Ich fände ja weniger BLA BLA schön. Und weil ich ja immer versuche, mit einem Beispiel voran zu gehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schei$$ billiglaminat und dreckich ist es auch noch


----------



## keroson (28. Januar 2008)

@damonsta: so was kann man aber wirklich besser in Szene setzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Januar 2008)

@csb: Auch sehr schön. Wasn das für ne Nabe.


----------



## pd1 (28. Januar 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> @csb: Auch sehr schön. Wasn das für ne Nabe.



Tune King .....!!! 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## damonsta (28. Januar 2008)

Wie war das mit weniger labern?

@keroson

Blätter mal 38976542 Seiten zurück, da siehst du wie ich sie meistens in Szene setze!

@CSB

Die Nabe ist nicht mein Ding, aber das Foto... WOW!


Ich suche mal noch ein Bild, damit auch wieder ein Beitrag MIT Bild wird.


----------



## mete (28. Januar 2008)

Mir ist lanweilig...und bunt ist es auch...


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Januar 2008)

Sehr schön! Farbe gefällt!
Aber was ist das fürn Antrieb?


----------



## EvilEvo (28. Januar 2008)

Boar was is das fürn krankes Teil?? Der Hammer, das sieht einfach edel aus, so abstrakt wie es ist, absolut Kunst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (28. Januar 2008)

irgendwie geil dein bike. 

@lord Shadow
man kann in zwei Richtungen auf dem bike treten und hat so 2 Gänge....
Wie das genau funktioniert wurde in einen anderen Fred sehr gut erklärt...(wenn ich ihm nur finden würde)....

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## [email protected]!t (28. Januar 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Retrodirect

bike sieht nett aus, antrieb taugt aber imo nicht wirklich.

auffallen tuts aber


----------



## mete (28. Januar 2008)

[email protected]!t schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Retrodirect
> 
> bike sieht nett aus, antrieb taugt aber imo nicht wirklich.
> 
> auffallen tuts aber



Für CC- race natürlich nicht, ist im Prinzip ein SSP mit Rettungsanker, wenn man rückwärts tritt, hat man eine kleinere Übersetzung.


----------



## [email protected]!t (28. Januar 2008)

bin so ein antrieb schonmal in der schweiz gefahren, mir ging das rückwärtstreten irgendwie auf die knie, kann aber auch an der technik oder fehlender gewöhnung gelegen haben.

technisch finde ich es aber auf jeden fall interessant.


----------



## Re-spekt (28. Januar 2008)

Antrieb hin oder her - im gro ist es sehr außergewöhnlich und sicher auch einzigartig - und damit genau das was wir hier im "Kunstwerk-Fred" brauchen !

Glückwunsch !   
Spaßeshalber -  - von mir ein JA  "du kommst in den Recall"


----------



## Matze. (28. Januar 2008)

> Wobei Matze sein Bild schon wieder irgendwie Stil hat ^^ schlimmer sind die Handy Bilder und Fahrradständerpics...
> btw. wenn du willst das ich dein schickes KTM aus meinem Alb deleten soll, gib bescheid, sollte nur der veranschaulichung dienen





Nein laß es ruhig drin  ich finde es klasse wenn man so etwas kann  ich muß zugeben, ich habe keine Ahnung vom fotografieren, kann nicht editieren, habe keinen Sinn für Ästhetik (Pedale gerade und so) und ich habe auch kein CC-Kunstwerk .
Aber bei dem Zeug was bisher gepostet wurde kann ich großteils gut mithalten, da sind neben ein paar wenigen Schätzchen vor allem stinknormale bikes und elend viel Geseihere zu sehen.

@mete das grüne Radl ist wirklich Kunst, auch wenn´s total gaga ist, rückwärts treten  was für ein Schwachsinn   .




> Glückwunsch !
> Spaßeshalber - - von mir ein JA "du kommst in den Recall"



Ist recht Dieter


----------



## EmJay (29. Januar 2008)

Dann versuch ich mich jetzt mal wieder...

Mein Kunstwerk habe ich grad mal so zwischen etlichen Klausuren etwas geupdatet.

Ta ta ta taaaaaaaaaaaa- here it is: mein "WEISSGOLD" 

Jetzt ist es für mich fast perfekt... Neue Kurbel, neues Glück. Dazu andere Pedale und alle roten Schrauben weg.

Und sorry, die Sonne hat leider etwas reflektiert (Ja, Sonne- es gibt sie noch  )























Ich hoffe, es gefällt! Mehr Detailbilder im Album....


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Januar 2008)

Wunderschön bis auf den Sattel


----------



## flix f (29. Januar 2008)

der Sattel passt perfekt! 
evtl einen weißen Leder Speedneedle? oder ist das zuviel? 

sehr geiles Bike 

was sind das für Pedale?

einziger punkt: die Roten felgenaufkleber ab und den entsätzlichen Easton Lenker cleanen!


----------



## [email protected] (29. Januar 2008)

find cih richtig geil bis auf die pedale  mach doch exustar dran
darf man nach dem gewicht fragen?
und warum hast du kein sl? 
lg DaViD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmJay (29. Januar 2008)

AAAAAAlsoooo:
Pedale sind Corratec Easy Click Ti. Abgestrahlt, Schraubentuning =220Gramm das Paar.
Exustar hatte ich bis gestern dran (deren Kappen hab ich an die Corratecs adaptiert wie man sieht), werd ich mir auch nie mehr kaufen. Superschlechte Haltbarkeit. Und auch Grund warum sie geflogen sind: Die Goldachse hat nen anderen Goldton als die Kurbel, das beisst sich.

Das SL gab es zur Zeit, als ich den Rahmen geordert habe noch nicht.

Der Sattel bleibt natürlich, ebenso wie die Decals auf den Felgen, der Lenker wird gegen nen Duraflite Carbon getauscht (irgendwann).


----------



## versus (29. Januar 2008)

sauber ! 10 punkte !!!


----------



## Der böse Wolf (29. Januar 2008)

Sehr geil das Endorfin, was ist nen das für ne Sid da dran?


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Januar 2008)

Wieso hast du denn die alten Sättel mit den neuen Hebeln kombiniert?


----------



## EmJay (29. Januar 2008)

Weil die mir optisch besser gefallen und ich vorher DC gefahren bin und auf Rapidfire umgestiegen bin. So blieben die Sättel und nur die neuen Hebel kamen...


----------



## mete (29. Januar 2008)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:


> Sehr geil das Endorfin, was ist nen das für ne Sid da dran?



SID SL mit MMM- Tuning?


----------



## Gorth (29. Januar 2008)

Falls der Syncrosis hier nochmitliest , Von welchem Jahr ist das Element/Instinct? (von vor 2,3 Seiten)

Das Endorfin ist sehr schön!

Viele Grüße


----------



## EmJay (29. Januar 2008)

Nein, die Gabel ist von Mätti-Tuning aus der Heimwerkstatt  
Anschließend von Endorfin in Rahmenfarbe gelackt und neue Decals drauf....

Ach so, aber SID SL stimmt- 2001er Baujahr


----------



## [email protected] (29. Januar 2008)

also cih bin auch dran mir die exustar zu kaufen und wiege 62 also du kannst die nichtn weiterempfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (29. Januar 2008)

EmJay schrieb:


> Nein, die Gabel ist von Mätti-Tuning aus der Heimwerkstatt
> Anschließend von Endorfin in Rahmenfarbe gelackt und neue Decals drauf....
> 
> Ach so, aber SID SL stimmt- 2001er Baujahr



Und was ist da verändert worden, rechts eine Dämpferpatrone aus einer SID Race/ SID 98?


----------



## EmJay (29. Januar 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> also cih bin auch dran mir die exustar zu kaufen und wiege 62 also du kannst die nichtn weiterempfehlen



Also ich wiege 65Kg und ich bin nicht arg zufrieden. Nach ca. 2000Km schon Spiel gemerkt...
Dazu ist die Ausklickhärte selbst in der festesten Stellung noch ziemlich weich.


----------



## Popeye34 (30. Januar 2008)

Wow,
ich sehe und staune, das Bike ist einfach nur bis ins Detail wunderhübsch!


----------



## Racer09 (30. Januar 2008)

Sehr geil, einzigst was ich ändern würde wären die Pedale, die sind ein no go!!!


----------



## Re-spekt (30. Januar 2008)

in der Tat - sehr nett an zu schauen ! 

Spaßeshalber: - nimm den Zettel für den Recall !

P.S. ein Beispiel dafür - was hier gezeigt werden soll !


----------



## [email protected]!t (30. Januar 2008)

EmJay schrieb:


> Dann versuch ich mich jetzt mal wieder...



hübsch, ich hätte angst das ich "ihr" weh mache im harten einsatz.
ist der endorfin rahmen eigentlich richtig leicht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## #easy# (30. Januar 2008)

Das Endorfin find ich schon immer geil..  auch das mit rot eloxierten Teilen und der passenden Rohloff super edel  und was hier unbedingt dran muß sind die hier ..................... wenn die nicht an dieses Bike passen dann wohl an gar keins.
viel Spaß 
easy


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (30. Januar 2008)

Gorth schrieb:


> Falls der Syncrosis hier nochmitliest , Von welchem Jahr ist das Element/Instinct? (von vor 2,3 Seiten)
> 
> Das Endorfin ist sehr schön!
> 
> Viele Grüße



Das ist ein 99er Instinct Signature Series, und ich such schon ewig nach nem Doppelgänger, finde aber keinen


----------



## Jaypeare (30. Januar 2008)

EmJay schrieb:


> Ach so, aber SID SL stimmt- 2001er Baujahr



Respekt, dann musst du außerordentlich leidensfähig sein, wenn du das Teil noch mit Disc fährst. 
Ne 2001er SL hatte ich auch mal, ungetunt und mit V-Brakes. Außerordentlich übel das Teil. Bei Disc hätt ich Angst, dass die Gabel bei der ersten Bremsung einfach wegfliegt.


----------



## BETONHASE-14 (1. Februar 2008)

Servus Leuts,
denke (hoffe) auch das mein Radl hier in diesem Thread gut aufgehoben sein dürfte, Kritik ist immer willkommen...


----------



## #easy# (1. Februar 2008)

tja da fällt mir kein Kritikpunkt ein ..... schönes Bike kann man so lassen wie es ist.
easy

außer hättest Du nicht vieleicht Den Rahmen in L nehmen sollen. Wie lang ist denn die Sattelstütze?


----------



## CSB (1. Februar 2008)

Schlicht,funtionell und schön...obwohls ein Fully ist 
Trotzdem fehlt irgendwie das I-Tüpfelchen


----------



## Matze. (1. Februar 2008)

#easy# schrieb:


> tja da fällt mir kein Kritikpunkt ein ..... schönes Bike kann man so lassen wie es ist.
> easy
> 
> außer hättest Du nicht vieleicht Den Rahmen in L nehmen sollen. Wie lang ist denn die Sattelstütze?





Das schaut beim Liteville fast immer so aus, das Oberrohr ist sehr niedrig am Sitzrohr angeschweißt. Zudem orientiert man sich beim Liteville nach Oberrohrlänge, und nicht nach Sitzrohrlänge die eigentlich nichts aussagt.


----------



## BETONHASE-14 (1. Februar 2008)

#easy# schrieb:


> außer hättest Du nicht vieleicht Den Rahmen in L nehmen sollen. Wie lang ist denn die Sattelstütze?




Was Matze geschrieben hat ist richtig, das Oberrohr ist extrem abfallend beim Liteville, deswegen wird eine eigens fürs Bike eine 480mm P6 Sattelstütze mitgeliefert.
Bin 1,80 groß, Rahmengr. 'L' wär mir das Oberrohr einen Tick zu lang, greife auch beim Hardtail tendenziell auf den kleineren Rahmen (18" statt 20") zurück da dieser einfach agiler wirkt.


----------



## #easy# (1. Februar 2008)

Ok das sieht man ja das das Oberrohr abfallend ist ...... alles klar. 480mm Sattelstütze .... hut ab.

easy


----------



## Der böse Wolf (1. Februar 2008)

#easy# schrieb:


> Ok das sieht man ja das das Oberrohr abfallend ist ...... alles klar. 480mm Sattelstütze .... hut ab.
> 
> easy



Damit kann man sich dann gleich im Wald vor Wildschweinen und Wegelagerern wehren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (1. Februar 2008)

@Betonhase

Schei.ss Bilder, gut aufgebautes Rad. Für mich fehlen ein Paar Sachen zum Kunstwerk:

Bremse: darf nicht silbern sein. No Go bei dem Rad.
Gabel hat eine geile Farbe, wenn du sie aber nirgends wieder aufgreifst sieht sie aus wie ein Fremdkörper.
Vorbau: Silberne Leisten in anderem silber als Bremse, der WCS-Schwulenregenbogen... Wenn du schon ein Syntace Bike fährst, kauf dir verdammtnochmal einen F99 
Lenker: Siehe Vorbau.


----------



## BETONHASE-14 (1. Februar 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> @Betonhase
> 
> Bremse: darf nicht silbern sein. No Go bei dem Rad.
> Gabel hat eine geile Farbe, wenn du sie aber nirgends wieder aufgreifst sieht sie aus wie ein Fremdkörper.
> ...



Über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntermaßen sehr schwer streiten,
Zur Bremse: Marta SL= Silber=gute Bremse, fahre diese Bremse auf all meinen MTB's, häng halt dran, hat mich bisher noch nie im Stich gelassen (trotz bestimmt vielfacher andererslautender Meinungen), gibts halt nur in silber (oder rot?, oderetwa gold?)..
Zur Gabel: Finde die weisse Front mit der schwarzen Brücke sehr stimmig, schwarze Reba WC wäre meiner Meinung nach zu unscheinbar
Zu Lenker+Vorbau: gebe ich Dir Recht, F99+Duraflite wären optisch um einiges geiler, benötige aba unbedingt nen Vorbau mit 110mm (den es beim F99 nicht gibt), 5mm können wirklich eine ganze Welt sein!
Ausserdem passen die 'schwulen Regenbogenfarben' von Vorbau + Lenker zu den 'schwulen Regenbogenfarben' (bitte nicht zu politisch inkorrekt werden!) von der Reba WC!


----------



## mete (1. Februar 2008)

BETONHASE-14 schrieb:


> Über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntermaßen sehr schwer streiten,
> Zur Bremse: Marta SL= Silber=gute Bremse, fahre diese Bremse auf all meinen MTB's, häng halt dran, hat mich bisher noch nie im Stich gelassen (trotz bestimmt vielfacher andererslautender Meinungen), gibts halt nur in silber (oder rot?, oderetwa gold?)..
> Zur Gabel: Finde die weisse Front mit der schwarzen Brücke sehr stimmig, schwarze Reba WC wäre meiner Meinung nach zu unscheinbar
> Zu Lenker+Vorbau: gebe ich Dir Recht, F99+Duraflite wären optisch um einiges geiler, benötige aba unbedingt nen Vorbau mit 110mm (den es beim F99 nicht gibt), 5mm können wirklich eine ganze Welt sein!
> Ausserdem passen die 'schwulen Regenbogenfarben' von Vorbau + Lenker zu den 'schwulen Regenbogenfarben' (bitte nicht zu politisch inkorrekt werden!) von der Reba WC!



Der Duraflite hat aber auch eine viel größere Kröpfung als der jetzige Lenker, daher könnte ein 120er F99 schon passen.


----------



## damonsta (1. Februar 2008)

Ich meine diese Symbolflagge der Schwulenbewegung, sieht ähnlich aus.

Bremse: Warum keine Marta in schwarz?
Gabel: Ich finde auch dass eine schwarze zu schwarz wäre. Aber z.B. ein weisser Sattel würde die Gabel nicht mehr wie einen Fremdkörper aussehen lassen.
Lenker+Vorbau: Der Duraflite ist doch stärker nach hinten gekröpft, da dürften 120er Vorbau und 9° Lenker passen wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


----------



## Re-spekt (1. Februar 2008)

mein einziger Kritikpunkt wäre - (Warum ist das Bild so schwammig?) 

ansonsten sicher nette Idee vor der roten Wand - mit dem Fensterlicht - ein besonderer Rahmen - gut aufgebaut ! 

aber lasst euch nicht stören in euerm Farben/Tech - 
Geschmacks geschwafel !

Spaßeshalber: " knapp am Recall vorbei "


----------



## SmithWesson (1. Februar 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> *Ich meine diese Symbolflagge der Schwulenbewegung, sieht ähnlich aus.*
> Bremse: Warum keine Marta in schwarz?
> Gabel: Ich finde auch dass eine schwarze zu schwarz wäre. Aber z.B. ein weisser Sattel würde die Gabel nicht mehr wie einen Fremdkörper aussehen lassen.
> Lenker+Vorbau: Der Duraflite ist doch stärker nach hinten gekröpft, da dürften 120er Vorbau und 9° Lenker passen wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.



da du ja in schwulenpornos mitspielst muste die flagge ja kennen  

nur spass


----------



## damonsta (1. Februar 2008)

Nein, die werden immer im Raum nebenan gedreht.


----------



## spooky817 (1. Februar 2008)

@betonhase-14

muss den anderen Beiträgen beistimmen... der F99 in 120mm mit duraflite entspricht deiner ritchey Kombi...

Aber den F119 gibt es jetzt in 75, 90, 100, *110*,120 und 135mm, also auch was für dich dabei! Schön mit Duraflite 31.8...

LG


----------



## no-pogo11 (2. Februar 2008)

legend-ti schrieb:


>



Hey,

schöne Bikes! Ich selbst fahre noch ein 94er Yeti Pro Fro. Da ich aber auch noch andere sehr hochwertige Räder ( Litespeed, S-Works, Salsa us.w.) besitze würde ich gerne mal wissen wie fährt sich der Neue Yeti Rahmen?
Hab noch ein paar Chris King Teile rum liegen und bin am Überlegen ob ich mir den Yeti Kaufen soll. Scheint ja das Yeti langsam und sicher wieder zurück kommt! Rahmen sehen ja dieses Jahr wieder richtig Top aus! Obwohl ich selbst Specialized S-Woks Räder fahre, würde ich aus Optischen Gründen mir dieses Jahr lieber ein Yeti Kaufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## opossum (2. Februar 2008)

ja die yetis gefallen mir auch!


----------



## SBIKERC (4. Februar 2008)

Hier mein Simplon Laser...seitdem ich es habe hat es neue Laufräder, neue Bremsen, eine andere Gabel sowie eine Kurbel, Vorbau, Flaschenhalter und Barends bekommen. Außerdem etliche Reifen, Griffe etc. gehabt.
Desweiteren habe ich es neu pulvern lassen und neue Decals hat es auch bekommen 

Hier das Ergebnis, ich finde es technisch voll ausreichend und optisch ist es schön schlicht gehalten.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Matze. (5. Februar 2008)

Die Pizzateller gefallen mir nicht, und das Oberrohr könnte auch etwas mehr abfallen, ansonsten ist´s ok.


----------



## SBIKERC (5. Februar 2008)

^^ja ich hatte vorher vorne wie hinten eine 160mm Scheibe...nur wegen den Tausch der Gabel musste ich vorne auf 180mm umrüsten...sonst passt eine IS Bremse nicht an eine PM Gabel

Die Geo vom Bike finde ich super...es klettert einfach nur genial und trotzdem ist es bergab nicht nervös


----------



## EmJay (5. Februar 2008)

Also normalerweise bin ich nicht der Nörgler und mit Sicherheit sind hier schon Bikes gepostet worden, die noch weniger ein "Kunstwerk" waren wie Deines-
aber: 

*Technisch ausreichend ist ungleich Kunstwerk... *Für mich hier also leider fehl am Platze...

Ach ja- und immer von der Antriebsseite Bilder machen


----------



## Oskar1974 (5. Februar 2008)

Hier meine zwei Kunstwerke:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmJay (5. Februar 2008)

Das Fuji ist echt nett... Gefällt mir. Nur ob das silber der Crossmax so richtig passt, bezweifel ich irgendwie...


----------



## jones (5. Februar 2008)

das scalpel ist einfach (mein) traum (-bike)


----------



## damonsta (5. Februar 2008)

Beide nicht so meins, das Fuji ist verdammt kurz, sieht fast aus wie ein Dirtbike! Die Lenkerstellung verschärfts natürlich noch.


----------



## M!tch (5. Februar 2008)

warum hast du ein fully mit geradem lenker und bar ends und ein hardtail mit gekröpftem lenker?


----------



## cluso (5. Februar 2008)

Beim Fuji weiße Decals auf die Gabel. 

Dann ists top.

Beim Scalpel erübrigt sich jeder Kommentar und jede Kritik:

Das Modell ist einfach der Hammer.


----------



## EvilEvo (5. Februar 2008)

Das Cannondale ist aber auch einfach nur ein normales Scalpel, so wie es, gut fÃ¼r locker 5000â¬, aus dem Laden kommt, fÃ¼r mich kein Kunstwerk, das Fuji kommt da schon besser her, gefÃ¤llt mir recht gut.


----------



## r19andre (5. Februar 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Beim Scalpel erübrigt sich jeder Kommentar und jede Kritik:
> 
> Das Modell ist einfach der Hammer.



Im Grunde schon, aber nur mit einem Bremshebel doch nur halb so gut zu bremsen.
Wo isser hin???

Andre


----------



## Oskar1974 (5. Februar 2008)

Hi,
hab das Fuji so aufgebaut wie es Wolfram Kurschat zu Fujizeiten gefahren hat
(deswegen auch der Trivativ Rizer ) 


Beim Scalpel ist bis auf die Kurbel, Dämpfer,Gabel und LRS nichts mehr so wie ich es vorm 3/4 Jahr aus dem Karton geholt habe. 

Beide Bikes fahren sich super, zwar etwas verschieden, aber wer isst denn jeden Tag das Gleiche  
Ist halt mein Hobby.
Euch allen einen guten Saisonstart
Grüße


----------



## Oskar1974 (5. Februar 2008)

r19andre schrieb:


> Im Grunde schon, aber nur mit einem Bremshebel doch nur halb so gut zu bremsen.
> Wo isser hin???
> 
> Andre



Muss Gewicht sparen  , ne Spaß beiseite, die Madenschraube der Hebelbefestigung hat das Gewinde der Hülse ,,versaut''. Es hat jetzt sage und schreibe 4 Monate gedauert  bis die Ersatzteile da waren ( kommen diese Tage per Post).
Die Jungs von Sportimport halt


----------



## Matze. (6. Februar 2008)

> Das Cannondale ist aber auch einfach nur ein normales Scalpel, so wie es, gut für locker 5000, aus dem Laden kommt, für mich kein Kunstwerk,





Natürlich, an jeder Ecke steht eins rum 



Das CD ist einfach nur endgeil, kein Tuning notwendig .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (6. Februar 2008)

EmJay schrieb:


> Also normalerweise bin ich nicht der Nörgler und mit Sicherheit sind hier schon Bikes gepostet worden, die noch weniger ein "Kunstwerk" waren wie Deines-
> aber:
> 
> *Technisch ausreichend ist ungleich Kunstwerk... *Für mich hier also leider fehl am Platze...
> ...



Ja sonst mache ich auch immer Fotos von der Antriebsseite (X9 Schaltwerk, XT Kurbel/Umwerfer), nur wollte ich hier die neue VR-Scheibe zeigen.
Für mich ist ja gerade die schlichte Optik das schöne am Bike. Bei meinen Freerider ist die Lackierung so wild,
*!!!Nur kurz zum zeigen!!!*



 hier sollte was anderes her.


----------



## Hugo (6. Februar 2008)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> Ja sonst mache ich auch immer Fotos von der Antriebsseite (X9 Schaltwerk, XT Kurbel/Umwerfer), nur wollte ich hier die neue VR-Scheibe zeigen.
> Für mich ist ja gerade die schlichte Optik das schöne am Bike. Bei meinen Freerider ist die Lackierung so wild,
> *!!!Nur kurz zum zeigen!!!*
> 
> ...



na das is doch ma n crosscountry rad, oder?


----------



## Milass (6. Februar 2008)

Hugo schrieb:


> na das is doch ma n crosscountry rad, oder?



"!!!Nur kurz zum zeigen!!!"
.....


----------



## EmJay (6. Februar 2008)

Kunstwerk- ganz klar!!!


----------



## mete (6. Februar 2008)

Keine herausragende Schönheit, aber es funktioniert ausreichend..:


----------



## Jaypeare (6. Februar 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Keine herausragende Schönheit, aber es funktioniert ausreichend..:



Das gefällt mir (neue Gabel oder?) - im Gegensatz zu dem unsäglichen Scalpel weiter oben. Den Rahmen kann man noch so exklusiv aufbauen, da wird nie ein schönes Bike draus m.M.n..

Was wiegt denn das Jekyll?


----------



## mete (6. Februar 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Das gefällt mir (neue Gabel oder?) - im Gegensatz zu dem unsäglichen Scalpel weiter oben. Den Rahmen kann man noch so exklusiv aufbauen, da wird nie ein schönes Bike draus m.M.n..
> 
> Was wiegt denn das Jekyll?



Ja unter anderem, das ganze weiße Zeug habe ich auch wieder verbannt (Sattel, Griffe, Pedale) und der Laufradsatz samt Reifen ist auch neu. Die Lefty ist natürlich ein wenig schwerer als die Ultra DL, dürfte jetzt bei etwas unter 11,5Kg liegen.


----------



## Felixxx (6. Februar 2008)

Sieht richtig klasse aus  selbst die Levty sieht gut daran aus - gewöhne mich so langsam an die Gabel...

Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx


----------



## Re-spekt (6. Februar 2008)

Na da strahlt das Herz - denn - die Qualität nimmt zu ! 

das Jekyll ist zwar nicht gut abgelichtet aber das Rad an sich hat ja schon was - und der Aufbau ist sehr gut gelungen !  

Das Foto des Rocky ist ja mal sehr schön - auch wenn das Rad als CC nicht zu gebrauchen ist - TOLLES RAD - sehr schöne Idee zum Foto- eine Weide für die Augen -Danke! 
(ein Beweis für alle die, die hier immer schreien "Kunst am Foto zählt nicht")

vielleicht fährst mit dem Jekyl mal zu der Litfaßsäule !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (6. Februar 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Na da strahlt das Herz - denn - die Qualität nimmt zu !
> 
> das Jekyll ist zwar nicht gut abgelichtet aber das Rad an sich hat ja schon was - und der Aufbau ist sehr gut gelungen !
> 
> ...



Was ist denn mit Dir los, bist Du frisch verliebt oder warum bist Du z.Zt. so nett?


----------



## boschi (6. Februar 2008)

Na ich geb mal auch meinen Senf dazu;-) 

Das Bild zeigt den letzten fahrfertigen Zustand des Bikes.
Zur Zeit steht es mehr zerlegt als fahrtüchtig herum.

Geändert sind schon:

- Sattel Speedneedle weiß
- Stütze Tune blau
- Schalt-, Bremszughüllen Nokon limitiert weiß mit ein paar blauen Perlen;-)

Geändert wird noch:

- Felgen (in Arbeit)
- Schaltwerk (gesucht)
- Kurbeln (gesucht)
- paar Kleinteile wie z.B. Sattelklemme usw


[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/26856]
	
[/URL]


----------



## racejo (6. Februar 2008)

das rocky oben ist ein absoluter traum.


----------



## boschi (6. Februar 2008)

Vielen Dank *rotwerd*

Aber ich mag noch einiges ändern was mir noch nicht 100% gefällt.
Mir fehlt da noch der richtige "oohhhh und aahhhh" Effekt;-)
Bei allem Quatsch den ich schon mit dem Rocky angestellt hab vermutete ich schon eine Verschlechterung des Fahrverhaltens. Aber bis auf die SID die ich zum lacken sebst zerlegt hatte funzt alles;-)


----------



## boschi (6. Februar 2008)

Also die SID geht mittlererweile auch wieder zu 100%*g*


----------



## racejo (6. Februar 2008)

sorry. ich mein nicht deins. ich mein den brocken oben.

deins gehört hier sicher auch rein. noch einen schmaleren sattel und clickies wäre schön. 

nichtsdestotroz schönes und vor allem optisch durchdachtes bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boschi (6. Februar 2008)

*g* uups;-)

Das RM7 ist natürlich ein totaler Kracher.
Leider darf ich sowas nicht mehr fahren.
Crank Brothers in weiß sind dran und nen Speedneedle in weiß auch.
Da war ich schon fleißig;-)
zu sehen in meiner Gallery, da die quali so bescheiden ist dass ich, wenn ichs posten würde, gleich von der "Kunstwerks-Polizei" verhaftet werden würde *lach*


----------



## [email protected] (6. Februar 2008)

was ist den an dem fürn schaltwerk dran?
tiso?


----------



## boschi (6. Februar 2008)

Nein ein 952er XTR.
Würde es aber gern gegen ein blaues Paul austauschen. Denke das passt besser zum Bike.


----------



## Re-spekt (6. Februar 2008)

ach racejo das rocky gefällt dir auch !!! ???- ist doch schön wenn man ordenliche und inovative Photos macht !!! 

genau das - das muß hier der Stand sein ! 

das mit den "Spengle" ist sicher auch nett - aber leider knapp am Recall vorbei ! aber außergewöhnlich !  DANKE

ahh stimmt "Tschuldige" ich komm gerade aus der Kneipe in D´Dorf - haben den Hoppeditz beerdigt !

P.S. mach schönere Fotos ! lass dir was einfallen !


----------



## boschi (6. Februar 2008)

Hi Re-spekt, 

sind Spinergy`s, keine Spengle und werden demnächst auch getauscht.
Dafür hab ich hier schon genug "Prügel" eingesteckt *lach*
Ich mach mal fertig und bewerb mich im nächsten Jahr nochmal*g*
Bauabschnitte werd ich immer mal in meinem Album hochladen.
Die ersten sind ja schon drin;-)


----------



## SBIKERC (7. Februar 2008)

hätte nicht gedacht das ich mit meinem Rocky selbst im Porno-CC Thread auf soviele Leute treffe denen das Bike gefällt 
Schade das mein Simplon nicht genauso gut ankam, muss ich es wohl nochmal von neuen aufbauen 

Ach das Foto vom Rocky wurde am Saalbau/Philharmonie in Essen gemacht


----------



## _manuele_ (7. Februar 2008)

Zitat: /Schade das mein Simplon nicht genauso gut ankam, muss ich es wohl nochmal von neuen aufbauen/

Ist doch nicht dein ernst oder?? Das Bike nochmal neu aufbauen weil es anderen nicht gefällt. Denke mal die Hauptsache sollte es sein, dass es dir selbst gefällt

So sehe ich das zumindest...

aber trotzdem...Das Rocky ist BOMBE


----------



## Crazy Creek (7. Februar 2008)

Mein neues Fahrrad für 08, ein Faggin aus Italien. Es wiegt 8,9 kilo, Sattelstütze und Gabel werden ausgetauscht.

Mehr Bilder gibts bei Gallerie...


----------



## Deleted 76843 (7. Februar 2008)

Schönes Rad!
Gegen was wird die Gabel getauscht?

Mfg


----------



## Crazy Creek (7. Februar 2008)

danke, es wird wohl eine "manitou r7 mrd tpc + lo"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (7. Februar 2008)

geeeeeeeeeeeil hab ich dir aber ja schon gesagt ^^
Ne Reba WC rein und dann isses perfekt


----------



## Ronon Dex (7. Februar 2008)

geiles rad, ich freu' mich schon!


----------



## GlanDas (7. Februar 2008)

Und wo bleibt bei dem Hobel die Sattelüberhöhung?


----------



## Racer09 (7. Februar 2008)

Frag mich ernsthaft wo im Rennbetrieb der Sinn von V-Brakes liegt? Auch sonst, teils Schraubentunig (Schaltröllchen) usw, aber noch nichtmal gescheite LRS oder Bremsen. In meinen Augen total unhomogen.


----------



## Milass (7. Februar 2008)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Frag mich ernsthaft wo im Rennbetrieb der Sinn von V-Brakes liegt? Auch sonst, teils Schraubentunig (Schaltröllchen) usw, aber noch nichtmal gescheite LRS oder Bremsen. In meinen Augen total unhomogen.



Gibt einige aus meinem Verein die Vbrake fahren und super zurecht kommen.
Der LRS ist meines erachtens sehr gut (Nope oder???) und dürfte so auf 1500g kommen...


----------



## Oskar1974 (7. Februar 2008)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Frag mich ernsthaft wo im Rennbetrieb der Sinn von V-Brakes liegt? Auch sonst, teils Schraubentunig (Schaltröllchen) usw, aber noch nichtmal gescheite LRS oder Bremsen. In meinen Augen total unhomogen.



Was wiegt denn Dein Epic ????
Würde mich mal interesieren !
Gruß


----------



## Milass (7. Februar 2008)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Was wiegt denn Dein Epic ????
> Würde mich mal interesieren !
> Gruß



tz...und für mein epic interssiert sich keiner


----------



## Oskar1974 (7. Februar 2008)

Milass schrieb:


> tz...und für mein epic interssiert sich keiner



Was wiegt es denn ?


----------



## Der Yeti (7. Februar 2008)

Weißt doch selbst, dass es gut ist Oder brauchst du da jemanden, der dir gut zuredet? OK....

Schöööööönes Rad, Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer09 (7. Februar 2008)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Was wiegt denn Dein Epic ????
> Würde mich mal interesieren !
> Gruß



Ist ja noch nicht ganz fertig... Mometan mit fetten Drahtpellen und Traings LRS wiegt 11kg. genau. Und fertig soll`s 9,2kg haben, was auch hinhauen wird, wenn die Gabel einigermaßen paßt.


----------



## Crazy Creek (7. Februar 2008)

Die Nope Laufräder sind doch super und die Bremsen sind Avid Single Digit Sl die sind auch sehr gut. Das Schraubentuningset ist ein Geschenk gewesen. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike.


----------



## Jaypeare (7. Februar 2008)

Crazy Creek schrieb:


> Mein neues Fahrrad für 08, ein Faggin aus Italien. Es wiegt 8,9 kilo, Sattelstütze und Gabel werden ausgetauscht.
> 
> Mehr Bilder gibts bei Gallerie...



Potentiell geiles Teil. Für den Kunstwerke-Thread ist es aber noch zu früh, Spacerturm weg und eine optisch passende Gabel dran, dann wird das. Was an dem LRS, Bremsen und sonstigen Teilen schlecht sein soll, erschließt sich mir im Moment gerade auch nicht.


----------



## arne1907 (8. Februar 2008)

Ich denke eine Ritchey Carbon würde gut passen, da sich dadurch der Übergang zum Steuerrohr optisch besser gestalten sollte und leichter
sollte sie mit ca. 460g auch noch sein.


----------



## SBIKERC (8. Februar 2008)

*Nur mal eine kurze Anregung zum Thread:*

in den anderen Porno Threads (DH/FR; Dirt/Street) darf man *sein Bike nicht selber reinstellen* sondern es muss *von jemand anderen reingesetzt werden*. Ich mein die meisten von uns finden ihr Bike doch eh voll geil und stellen das hier rein. Dafür gibt es aber doch schon den Thread "zeigt Bilder von euren CC Bikes". Da wäre es doch schlau wenn man hier selber nicht sein eigenes Bike reinstellen dürfte. Und wenn es hier reingestellt wird freut sich der Jemand doch viel mehr und die anderen können immer noch über das Bike meckern 
bzw. es loben.
Nur so ein Vorschlag.


----------



## Re-spekt (8. Februar 2008)

ich find solang ein Rad sichtbar nicht fertig ist, hat es hier nix verloren !

das so als würde man heiser(Erkältung) zum DsdS Casting gehen!  

oder soll das "die Kunst sein Werk nicht zu beenden" sein ?


P.S. ist doch quatsch "nicht selber reinstellen" was glaubt Ihr wieviel hier ein zweites ich(pseudonym) besitzen! 
(und jetzt macht den Mund wieder zu)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _manuele_ (8. Februar 2008)

Dem Faggin fehlt eine schwarze Kurbel und natürlich die R7 wenn sie denn kommt. würde aufjedenfall besser passen als die Starre. Die Singel Digit hab ich auch an meinen 2t Rad. Die sind voll I.O. Aber sonst der Rahmen an sich ist schon ziemlich geilo, erinnert aber auch an das Fuji issue oder?
Aber ähneln tun sich ja alle. Mein Müsing carbon gibts bestimmt noch von 5 anderen Marken in "fast" gleicher ausführung 

Die Idee mit dem nicht selber reinstellen seiner Bikes fin dich gut. Man Könnte sozusagen den "Zeigt eure CC Bikes" als Casting für den Kunstwerk-thread nehmen und wenn jemand eines gut findet ausm Casting dann stellt dieser es hier rein! 
Könnte man das vielleicht so mal handhaben hier??


----------



## SBIKERC (8. Februar 2008)

das muss man dann aber auch noch im Namen des Threads vermerken...also sowas wie "keine eigenen Bikes" als Zusatz in der Beschreibung damit jeder weiß das er hier keine eigenen Bikes posten soll

vllt kann ja ein Mod bzw. ein Admin den Namen des Threads ändern damit es für alle sichtbar ist...natürlich nur wenn die Meisten mit der Änderung einverstanden sind


----------



## Crazy Creek (8. Februar 2008)

Der Faggin wird noch in Italien zusammengeklebt und lackiert ( merkt man leider auch... sehr dicker Lack an der Umwerferschelle, ^^jaja die Italiener), denke die Ähnlichkeit zum Fuji ist daher eher zufällig.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (8. Februar 2008)

"Sehr dicker Lack an der Umwerferschelle" 
Lackieren die den Rahmen wenn der Umwerfer schon dranne ist?


----------



## _manuele_ (8. Februar 2008)

Crazy Creek schrieb:


> Der Faggin wird noch in Italien zusammengeklebt und lackiert ( merkt man leider auch... sehr dicker Lack an der Umwerferschelle, ^^jaja die Italiener), denke die Ähnlichkeit zum Fuji ist daher eher zufällig.



was soll denn das heißen? "merkt man leider auch" Ist mir da was entgangen oder ist es also typisch dass in Italien fusch gemacht wird!!?

kommt natürlich drauf an welche schmiede es ist aber normalerweise steht Made In Italy für was anderes!! 

Egal...Hoffe du weist den Rahmen noch zu schätzen lernen


----------



## Oskar1974 (8. Februar 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> ich find solang ein Rad sichtbar nicht fertig ist, hat es hier nix verloren !
> 
> das so als würde man heiser(Erkältung) zum DsdS Casting gehen!
> 
> ...



Hast du auch nen Rad ??  oder nur eins .. ?


----------



## CSB (9. Februar 2008)

> Ist mir da was entgangen oder ist es also typisch dass in Italien fusch gemacht wird!!?



Nicht so typisch wie Pizza und Pasta


----------



## no-pogo11 (9. Februar 2008)

Hier mal ein Rad von mir:



















Hoffe es gefällt


----------



## no-pogo11 (9. Februar 2008)

Und noch eins von mir:






Schweine Teuer und nochmal getunt mit Ceramic Lagern!






Sind die Pauls denn nich schön


----------



## no-pogo11 (9. Februar 2008)

Und weil es so schön ist noch eins von mir! 


















Und weil es so schön ist alle drei!




PS: Andere Räder von mir folgen noch. Alle Räder werden natürlich auch gefahren!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Februar 2008)

Alle drei sehr schön und stimmig. Und hier rein gehören sie auf alle Fälle.


----------



## versus (9. Februar 2008)

nr 1 und 3 sind top. die klassischen teile an dem spec. finde ich etwas daneben, willst du nicht ein paar avids montieren und die pauls abstossen ;-) ?


----------



## no-pogo11 (9. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> nr 1 und 3 sind top. die klassischen teile an dem spec. finde ich etwas daneben, willst du nicht ein paar avids montieren und die pauls abstossen ;-) ?



Die Pauls sind von 2007. Gibt es immer noch zu kaufen! Es gibt einfach keine besseren V-breaks! Werde Sie auch nicht abstssen


----------



## versus (9. Februar 2008)

no-pogo11 schrieb:


> Die Pauls sind von 2007. Gibt es immer noch zu kaufen!



ist schon klar, aber die optik ist eben immer noch sehr klassisch und meiner meinung nach unpassend zu dem modernen spec. rahmendesign



no-pogo11 schrieb:


> Werde Sie auch nicht abstssen



woher habe ich gewusst, dass du das schreiben würdest


----------



## mph (9. Februar 2008)

@no-pogo11 Sehr geil die drei Räder!!Live sehen sie noch besser aus..   Ich mag die Tune Kurbel am S Works nicht zu 100% weißt du ja. Bis Morgen dann

Gruß MAx


----------



## no-pogo11 (9. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ist schon klar, aber die optik ist eben immer noch sehr klassisch und meiner meinung nach unpassend zu dem modernen spec. rahmendesign
> 
> Ich brauch immer etwas Kult an meinen Bikes
> Ausserdem der Seltensheitswert zählt
> Oder wie oft siehst Du hier und auf den Trails eine Paul?


----------



## no-pogo11 (9. Februar 2008)

mph schrieb:


> @no-pogo11 Sehr geil die drei Räder!!Live sehen sie noch besser aus..   Ich mag die Tune Kurbel am S Works nicht zu 100% weißt du ja. Bis Morgen dann
> 
> Gruß MAx



Ich werde mir keine XTR Kurbel montieren 
Vielleicht montiere ich mir eine auf mein Singlespeedbike. Hab ja noch genug Rahmen


----------



## versus (9. Februar 2008)

no-pogo11 schrieb:


> Oder wie oft siehst Du hier und auf den Trails eine Paul?



also auf den trails (in zürich) sind die gar nicht so selten. an stadträdern sieht man sie aber noch häufiger. die schweizer eben...


----------



## mph (9. Februar 2008)

no-pogo11 schrieb:


> Ich werde mir keine XTR Kurbel montieren
> Vielleicht montiere ich mir eine auf mein Singlespeedbike. Hab ja noch genug Rahmen



alter Proll!! Aber wer hat der hat, oder wie sagt man... 

Es gibt ja auch noch andere "dickere" Kurbeln, aber kann man auch lassen.. Sieht gut aus & passt sehr gut zu den anderen Tune Teilen.

Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## no-pogo11 (9. Februar 2008)

mph schrieb:


> alter Proll!! Aber wer hat der hat, oder wie sagt man...
> 
> Man ist wie man ist
> 
> ...



Danke Max ( bis Morgen )


----------



## IGGY (9. Februar 2008)

So. Mein Teamrad ist nun auch fertig für die kommende Saison!


----------



## spooky817 (9. Februar 2008)

@ Iggy

geil, ist schoener neuaufbau. Welcher rahmen? Gewicht?


----------



## 4l3x (9. Februar 2008)

steht doch drössiger drauf 
aber aber.. hau die durin in das müsing 
sieht aber echt geil aus!


----------



## xc-mtb (9. Februar 2008)

Hey Iggy, das Rad sieht echt richtig gut aus. Gewicht ist wohl so im soliden Rennbereich (9,5 bis 10,5).

Was fährst du damit eigentlich? XC oder Marathon, Lizenz oder Hobby?


Deutlich schöner als die alten Drössiger Rahmen! Gibt es die auch so im normalen Handel?

Viel Spaß damit

Matze


----------



## _manuele_ (9. Februar 2008)

4l3x schrieb:


> steht doch drössinger drauf
> aber aber.. hau die durin in das müsing
> sieht aber echt geil aus!



meinst wohl drössiger

sieht echt  aus.. Die Felgen sind ja wohl eyecatcher schlecht hin...Sone geile Schmiede!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4l3x (9. Februar 2008)

schon geändert 

sehen zwar gut aus aber mit 1815gr...


----------



## Re-spekt (10. Februar 2008)

hallo  ---- hallo ----- 

das ist hier ein "Kunstwerk" Fred - was sollen dei Detailfotos ? was ein scheiß !

Damit mein ich nicht das weiße Bike - aber für "Kunstwerk"  ist doch alles Standart ! ? oder nicht ?


----------



## Matze. (10. Februar 2008)

> was sollen dei Detailfotos ?





Welche drei Detailfotos


----------



## crossmäxer (10. Februar 2008)

@iggy: mit welchem bike fährst du die rennen mit dem müsing oder dem drössiger? ich meine frm, xtr, marta am müsing wären doch viel angenehmer im rennen, als xt, louise?????
grüße ben


----------



## KermitB4 (10. Februar 2008)

@ IGGY

Dein bike gefällt mir bis jetzt mit abstand am Besten. Das Gewicht würde mich wirklich interessieren.

MFG


----------



## IGGY (10. Februar 2008)

Hi All
Also. Das Bike wiegt 10.8 Kilo. Es ist eine Teamedition die es so noch nicht gibt, mit dem Rahmendesign. Ich fahre Hobbyklasse damit und starte bei Marathons wie XC Rennen und dem 24h Rennen in Düsburg. Das Müsing hat nun ein Jahr Pause, da wir nur mit den Teamrädern fahren.


----------



## racejo (10. Februar 2008)

jetzt kannst du auch noch verraten wie das team heißt


----------



## LeDidi (10. Februar 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> hallo  ---- hallo -----
> 
> das ist hier ein "Kunstwerk" Fred - was sollen dei Detailfotos ? was ein scheiß !
> 
> Damit mein ich nicht das weiße Bike - aber für "Kunstwerk"  ist doch alles Standart ! ? oder nicht ?




auch hier gilt: "standart" wird es nie sein. auch wenn diesen schönen räder stehen. ich denk schon, dass es art ist. modern art...


----------



## Hellspawn (10. Februar 2008)

LeDidi schrieb:


> auch hier gilt: "standart" wird es nie sein. auch wenn diesen schönen räder stehen. ich denk schon, dass es art ist. modern art...


Standart ist eh nichts. Allerhöchstens ist es Standard


----------



## LeDidi (10. Februar 2008)

Hellspawn schrieb:


> Standart ist eh nichts. Allerhöchstens ist es Standard



darauf wollte ich hinaus  immerhin einer, der es blickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hotschy681 (10. Februar 2008)

Diamond Back Axis, Custum Lackierung
X.0, XTR, Hügi 240 LRS, Steinbach, SID, Roox, Chris King...

Sattel und Pedale werden noch geändert.
Gewicht: 10,1 kg


----------



## Exekuhtot (10. Februar 2008)

Schick, schlicht und funktionell


----------



## cluso (10. Februar 2008)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Schick, schlicht und funktionell



volle Zustimmung.

Sieht gut aus, auch das Grün.


----------



## [email protected]!t (10. Februar 2008)

Hotschy681 schrieb:


> Diamond Back Axis, Custum Lackierung
> X.0, XTR, Hügi 240 LRS, Steinbach, SID, Roox, Chris King...
> 
> Sattel und Pedale werden noch geändert.
> Gewicht: 10,1 kg


----------



## IGGY (10. Februar 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> jetzt kannst du auch noch verraten wie das team heißt



JJ-Zweiradsport-Drössiger


----------



## Gschmakofazy (10. Februar 2008)

Sry Iggy, aber ich komm nicht ausm staunen raus. 

Ich find das Bike ist mehr als gelungen, es passt einfach alles. Noch dazu ists mal ein "innovatives" Design, bisserl weg von dem was man so kenn. Wirklich Glückwunsch zu dem Bike (hast des dann überhaupt selber zamgestellt udn aufgebaut? ) ... ich find auch die XT Kurbel passt dazu!


----------



## keroson (10. Februar 2008)

@iggy: wirklich geiles Bike, farblich und fuktionell einfach ne Wucht (Gewicht, naja teambike ist halt Teambike...)

@no-pogo: sry, aber deine Räder gefallen mir alle irgendwie nicht. Es sind zwar überall Parts verbaut, die alle das Potenziall haben, richtig gut auszusehen, aber so wie du sie zusammengemix haben, gfallen sie MIR nicht.
1. litespeed. was mmn überhaupt nicht passt ist diese farbespiel mit den ck naben und den tune schnellspannern. Ausserdem find ich, wirkt das rot der Kurbel und Sattelstütze überladen. Ich würd die Kurbel gegen ne xtr, Sattelstütze in schwarz, und dann die Stützklemme in rot (Tune Würger). Das macht sich mmn einfach besser an dem bike. Ausserdem würd ich die Flaschenhalter gegen Titan Halter tauschen, auch wenn dann n bisschen Funktion und Gewicht draufgeht. Ist das Bike dein Schlecht Wetter Bike? wenn ja, dann würd ich Scheibenbremsen montieren, wenn nicht, dann mach die Halterung fürs Schutzblech, wenigsten fürs Foto weg.
Zum s-works: Die Bremsen sind sicher schick, aber was ja mal gar nicht geht ist die Kabelverlegung des Tachos (was mir übrigens bei allen drei nicht gefällt). Ich geh mal davon aus, dass du genug Moneten hast (bei den vielen Rädern), an deiner Stell würd ich mal nach nem "Bikecomputer" schaun, mit dem man mehrere Räder an*funken* kann (z.B. suunto t6 kann das glaub ich).

Zum Yeti: mMn gehört an das Bike kein blau, mach die anbauteile schwarz, und unauffälligere Barends dran, ein unauffäligeren Flaschenhalter, und ein stinknormalen gelben selle slr und es wär ein (mMn) Traumbike.


----------



## IGGY (10. Februar 2008)

HI
Ne die wurden vom Sponsor so zusammengestellt.
Heute war mal wieder ein langer Schraubertag, um das Bike von meinem Kollegen fertig zu bauen.


----------



## 4l3x (10. Februar 2008)

schade, dass sie so schwer sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (10. Februar 2008)

warum fahr ihr keine marta ? die louise habe ich selbst ist zwar auch nicht gerade schlecht aber dafür ein ganzes stückchen schwerer  
aber sonst einfach geil 
harmoniert ja fast alles


----------



## CSB (10. Februar 2008)

Zwei saugeile Touren-Hardtails !


----------



## [email protected] (10. Februar 2008)

@:csb
warum hast du so ein profiellosen reifen drauf? :-0


----------



## keroson (10. Februar 2008)

@bueschi: weil der Sponsor das Bike so zusammengestellt hat. Wie sinnvoll oder nicht, lassen wir jetzt mal dahingestellt. 
Das Drössinger ist eigendlich n Preis-Leistunsg Hit. Es sind durchweg absolut zuverlässige Komponenten, die wichtigsten Teile (LRS und Gabel) sind wirklich hochwertig, und alles andere ist einfach aus der Kategorie PreisLeistung.


----------



## Re-spekt (10. Februar 2008)

all das hat hier nix zu suchen - das hier ist ein "Kunstwerk Fred" ! !


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Februar 2008)

Ihr nervt mit eurem Kunstwerkgelaber. Guckt euch die bilder an, kommentiert sie von mir aus, aber hört endlich auf ständig darüber zu entscheiden was hier reingehört. Das ist doch erst recht Spam und außerdem gibts dafür schon einen Thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (10. Februar 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> all das hat hier nix zu suchen - das hier ist ein "Kunstwerk Fred" ! !





Und du bist ein Schwaller vor dem Herrn  
Mag sein daß du das nicht so siehst , ich finde das sind Kunstwerke, und zwar mit die schönsten die hier gepostet wurden. 
Daß ausgerechnet von Drössiger (die für mich bisher das No Design perfekt bedienten) so eine farblich erstklassige Granate kommt, mein ganzer Respekt  und wie vorhin schon erwähnt, sogar die profane XT-Kurbel paßt dazu als wäre sie mitgeschnitzt worden.


----------



## Gorth (10. Februar 2008)

Finde das auch ganz gut, dass man hier auch die Teamräder reinstellt. Wir profitieren von den Bildern und der Sponsor wird erwähnt und profitiert auch davon. Quasi eine win-win Situation *g*


----------



## Re-spekt (11. Februar 2008)

die Bilder mit den Bikes - von mir aus ! ja - Kunstwerk !! 

ich mein den ganzen Rotz der danach (auch dazwischen) kommt !!! 

zb.
_warum fahr ihr keine marta ? die louise habe ich selbst ist zwar auch nicht gerade schlecht aber dafür ein ganzes stückchen schwerer_

_Finde das auch ganz gut, dass man hier auch die Teamräder reinstellt. Wir profitieren von den Bildern und der Sponsor wird erwähnt und profitiert auch davon. Quasi eine win-win Situation _

_weil der Sponsor das Bike so zusammengestellt hat. Wie sinnvoll oder nicht, lassen wir jetzt mal dahingestellt. 
Das Drössinger ist eigendlich n Preis-Leistunsg Hit.

mit welchem bike fährst du die rennen mit dem müsing oder dem drössiger? ich meine frm, xtr, marta am müsing wären doch viel angenehmer im rennen, als xt, louise?????_


----------



## racejo (11. Februar 2008)




----------



## Matze. (11. Februar 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> die Bilder mit den Bikes - von mir aus ! ja - Kunstwerk !!
> 
> ich mein den ganzen Rotz der danach (auch dazwischen) kommt !!!
> 
> ...






Endlich einer der das wiederholt  ich hatte schon fast vergessen warum Louise und nicht Marta


----------



## Jonez (11. Februar 2008)

Bitte zitiert diesen bemittleidenswerten Dackel doch nicht.


----------



## Don Trailo (11. Februar 2008)

@ Hotschy681 
 schönes solider klassiker dein DB  
 ein flatlenker würde noch mehr rasse reinbringen

*
Das Thema wird hier fortgesetzt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=320730
Thomas*


----------

